# What bike did you ride today?



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2014)

Let's see 'em! 
A couple of rules though, please:
Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride. 
*Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
Maybe include a description of the bike and the trip?

Dropped the car off at the shop yesterday, but forgot to get some laminating pouches needed to finish a project. Aired up the Conti Ultra Sports and took the ~5mile roundtrip to Office Depot on the ~1947 CroMo Continental w/ Sturmey cartridge bearing drum, Sachs 2spd kicker, SKF cartridge bb, Sachs/Campagnolo crank. Just got back, this bike is always fun to ride:


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 21, 2014)

*Wish I could ride*

My back is out. Even out of work for 2 weeks. I'll spend my time doing research and track down the parts I need for the motobike I just got. Sucks.


----------



## spoker (Aug 21, 2014)

kool beans man,rode the airdyne this morning to try and loosed my back muscles but pics dont turn out in the cave sorry bout that


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 21, 2014)

Jamba juice run


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 21, 2014)

*Love that bc!*

Great bike for any ride.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 21, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Great bike for any ride.



My daily rider... cause it's lightweight..sorta


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Aug 21, 2014)

I took the beast to the store today. It holds a twelve pack and the mini fridge was empty. Not sure where the exhaust went yet. I will get back to you on that one. 


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2014)

*ride?*

I rode the blue 04 Honda Shadow spirit VT1100 to and from work with my lunchbox bungied to the rack; then I went out just to cruise a bike around.


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 22, 2014)

Not the usual cup of tea here but this old school BMX came through the door at the bike shop yesterday. I wanted to shoot this guy a serious offer on the spot, but when he said his parents had bought him the bike back in the 80's I knew there was no prying it away from him. I rode it though!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 24, 2014)

This..... tank is a coming. ....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 24, 2014)

*Here's what I was on ...*

The day started early for me with needing to ride something for our local bicycle / motorcycle swap meet in Long Beach at Vets Stadium ... I decided to pull out my vintage 1980 Bassett 26" BMX cruiser since it was close to the front door & easy to load in the van ... Got to the Swapmeet @ 7:15am .... Rolled around .. Found a couple smalls ... Ran into my buddy David on his 26" Powerlite 3 bar BMX around 10am ... He asked if I was up for a ride & where .. We decided to do a Newport to Huntington Beach ride along the strand ... We parked on Balboa Island .. Took the ferry to Newport peninsula & rode to lunch on HB Main Street ... We grabbed a bite then rode back to Newport & enjoyed the "local scenery" and mid 70s weather ... After we got back to Newport I loaded up the car & took Pacific Coast Highway to Crystal Cove State Beach and I couldn't resist to unload the bike again & go for a short ride again with the great weather ... These are my pics from Crystal Cove ... I hope everyone else had a good ride today ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Today*

Im on vacation so my wife wants to walk to breakfast; so I rode my 2 speed in low gear at walk speed to Corner Bakery about 1.5 miles away.
Great for slow and easy.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 25, 2014)

*39 Crusader*

I mounted these tires I picked up at Vets swap meet Sunday. They ride really smooth.


----------



## mike j (Aug 25, 2014)

*Well yesterday*

Schoodic point, Acadia national park, Maine. Riding around the grounds & old carriage trails on Mount desert island. Good times & Lahbstah. That's lobster, for anyone not from Maine.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 26, 2014)

Took the 1990s rat Monark to Velocipedist to p/u some handlebars, thanks Steve!
Campagnolo Mirox rims, Wheelsmith 15g spokes, alloy nipples, Continental Top Touring 2000, Sachs kicker, Dura-Ace chain, terrible pic


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 26, 2014)

*Freakin cool bike*



rustjunkie said:


> Took the 1990s rat Monark to Velocipedist to p/u some handlebars, thanks Steve!
> Campagnolo Mirox rims, Wheelsmith 15g spokes, alloy nipples, Continental Top Touring 2000, Sachs kicker, Dura-Ace chain, terrible pic




That's got to be an awesome rider. Rob.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Yesterday*

WE went on a ride. My wife went with me for a 20+ mile cruise with several stops along the way.
Im riding 36 Electric with locking truss fork, OG black and Ivory b/c fenders, awesome rack I bought from Scott(Thanks again),best T.10 pedals, rebuilt triple drop rims, skip tooth 22 to 10 ratio(easy cruiser), fender bomb,...I could go on...
My wife's rider is a Raleigh Retroglide with Hot pink rims, hand-made padded seat cover and basket liner to match, custom options just for her...etc.
The Wedge is big right now so there were News Vans down there and lots of tourists to see....


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 27, 2014)

Finished this Snyder Motobike bike up late yesterday. I got the frame from a friend, badly cratered headtube, primered. Popped the cups out and the tube was still good, so cleaned and polished the frame with steel wool, flitz, finished with wax. Assembled from orphan parts around the shop, recovered the seat, headbadge screws are broken off in the headtube, so I slapped a badge I made onto it with some 3m tape. Rims from Dan, stainless double-butted spokes, 1930s ND D with resurfaced discs and new bearings, NOS Atom aluminum front hub, Columbia Superb tires, NOS stainless fenders, grips from rideahiggins. Just took it a few blocks to Troy Donuts for a snack. Rides great, but brake was squealing like Mike's tires at 5pm on a Friday. 
Gave it a few hard brakes and now it's nice and quiet, stops on a dime


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dang that came out great!!! Love how the large badge blends into the crusty headtube. Hardly even notice it! Another great bike back on the road


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 2jakes (Aug 27, 2014)

When the weather gets hot & I'm in a "gotta ride" mode.
I usually ride this bike which has special feature attachments.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Aug 27, 2014)

*If only I had that ride!*



2jakes said:


> When the weather gets hot & I'm in the "gotta ride" mode.
> I usually ride this one which has a special feature attachment.




That would be my favorite ride also!


----------



## rcole45 (Aug 27, 2014)

*surf is up*

large surf this week in so ca.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 27, 2014)

*Still can't ride!*

But if I could, would've taken out my huffman. My body sure does disappoint me.


----------



## okozzy (Aug 27, 2014)

*Rusty Schwinns*

The wife and I terrorize our neighborhood almost daily on these two beauties.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 27, 2014)

okozzy said:


> The wife and I terrorize our neighborhood almost daily on these two beauties.




Nice, where'd you go today?


----------



## okozzy (Aug 27, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> Nice, where'd you go today?





No destination really, just a couple of miles in our neighborhood, I live in Upland so is best to ride east / west or west / east... north or south we end up having to deal with hills and the wife won't go for that if you know what I mean.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 27, 2014)

okozzy said:


> ...I live in Upland...




cool, right down the road from me


----------



## spoker (Aug 27, 2014)

Rode my truck up and down some allies this morning try to beat the scappers,does that count? heh heh 0 for 1 today,came home and finished converting a racer from single speed to 3 speed


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Pearl Harbor bike*

41 BF Goodrich Challenger. I got this from a bike guy at my favorite local swap meet in the dark, early Sunday morning,Dec.7 ... It was probably brand new on that infamous Day in the middle of the Pacific back in 1941.  I found "Goodrich" grips for it, these big bullhorn bars, sliding rail saddle that "May" have Goodrich stamped in it too!...
This bike glides down any path on the old BFG whitewalls that were on it when I got it. I'm looking for a BFG Safety topper for this to add 1 more goody to it. Enjoy pics.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 28, 2014)

tripple3 said:


> 41 BF Goodrich Challenger.




How is the sun up in OC and not Monrovia??


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2014)

*almost up*



rustjunkie said:


> How is the sun up in OC and not Monrovia??




WED afternoon ride. posted today. Im sure Il ride something else today.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2014)

Today we went to lunch at lucky Chinese.  my wife rode her 41 LaSalle blue on blue awesome looking bike. Patent pending Lobdell chrome rims. I found these swinn typhoon cords and put them on today. Easy to ride great parade bike.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 28, 2014)

*my ride for to day*

my ride was a 1947 schwinn . great bike to ride    from bicycle larry


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 28, 2014)

*1948 Schwinn Autocycle B607*




my ride is a 1948 B6 original unrestored
with the first year: 
-S-2 rims
-first year brake light factory finished in 
color to match bike with ruby red lens. NOT SHOWN
Also U S Royal Master tires and Schwinn  
forewheel drum brake.
Schwinn cycle lock fork. NOT SHOWN


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 29, 2014)

*my ride for to day*

my ride for to day was a columbia with a 2 speed it. also a nother reel good rider .real nice 1948 b6 you got there wes i like!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 30, 2014)

Just this old thang again. ..getting it ready for tour de fat


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 30, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Just this old thang again. ..getting it ready for tour de fat




You know I'm not into Schwinns...but hot damn that thing looks good! I think these look better w/o a tank. I don't even like browns & tans, but this combo really works on this beaut! NICE!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 30, 2014)

My favorite color combination for sure.


----------



## eddie bravo (Aug 30, 2014)

1936 Hawthorne and Pre war ? Year hawthorne camel back at the Anaheim Disney 10k run,  my son and I were asked to leave because we were at the finish line and taking bike pictures
So instead we went to yard sales and we ran into The General Lee and i bought a Captain America Shield-- much more funner!! 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 31, 2014)

Met up with Scott for coffee this morning. Rode around Monrovia for a bit, then my girl joined us to have breakfast and a couple drinks...










I better enjoy it while it lasts. Gotta get back to cleaning... Uggg.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 31, 2014)

22mile ride on this


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 31, 2014)

After a few more beers, my girl forgot all about having me clean the garage and yard...


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Aug 31, 2014)

*My ride*

OK, I know the risk of riding bikes and the possibility of damage. So, I took a chance and brought my Elgin twin bar and Hawthorne Zep out today. Trailored the bikes to my friends house so we could ride them into old town Scottsdale. Everything good. First ride for the Zep after a year of restoring it. Both are very nicely restored. Rode them to a restaurant and locked them up off to the side. As we were enjoying lunch, a girl walks in and says she just knocked over my bikes. AHHHH, fenders scratched. As I assessed the damage, I noticed her bike, beat to hell and a cheap pile, parked ever so close to my two beauties! Why?!!!! Whole parking lot empty and we were the only two in the whole restaurant! Oh, so I will not be taking out any more rides. Only ones that are replaceable. Will post pictures soon. Time to have a drink!! Thanks to everyone posting their rides!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 31, 2014)

Zonkers8382 said:


> OK, I know the risk of riding bikes and the possibility of damage. So, I took a chance and brought my Elgin twin bar and Hawthorne Zep out today. Trailored the bikes to my friends house so we could ride them into old town Scottsdale. Everything good. First ride for the Zep after a year of restoring it. Both are very nicely restored. Rode them to a restaurant and locked them up off to the side. As we were enjoying lunch, a girl walks in and says she just knocked over my bikes. AHHHH, fenders scratched. As I assessed the damage, I noticed her bike, beat to hell and a cheap pile, parked ever so close to my two beauties! Why?!!!! Whole parking lot empty and we were the only two in the whole restaurant! Oh, so I will not be taking out any more rides. Only ones that are replaceable. Will post pictures soon. Time to have a drink!! Thanks to everyone posting their rides!!!



How the fk do you knock over two bike? Was she drunk??... I actually about 3 years ago asked a guy not to lock his Walmart pile o poop on top of mine... He proceeds to go off about free country ya da ya da. .. I tell him park it someplace else. He is telling me mines an old pile of poop ... so a retort yeah a pile o poop that is worth about 17 of your piles.. so park it someplace else you fat fk... He then kicks my fender and puts a big dent in it... well I'm like wtf cause he is a goddamn giant...but I'm with two huge hells angels types that then jump over the railing before I say anything..pick his bike up and throw it into the middle of the street.... and say listen friend,  don't park yer poop next to a work of art..now bounce... never saw him again. .or his cracked out east county wench..


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Obi-Wan*

Such frustration. I just do not get how people can be so ignorant! I do consider my bikes "works of art". She was sorry and my friend wanted her to pay for it. Tim Brandt in California, painted the fenders. It is not worth even trying to explain the value I place on my bikes. Hence, my cruisers will be the two I had powder coated. They are nothing special to people that appreciate our hobby but that is why I did them like that. 
The sorry part of this, is I love sharing my bicycles with the public and had many people comment on the bikes. It is so great to spread our hobby to others. In Scottsdale, there is not many people that ride vintage. One day I will make a cyclone ride where I can feel comfortable. Problem there, I would have a hard time choosing which bike to bring. Probably one of my Shelbys!


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Aug 31, 2014)

Kate and I like to catch Critical Mass at the end of the month. It's an after bedtime ride downtown with a few hundred really nice crazy people (or so I have been told) I was trying to finish a pair of English sports to take so we could be twinkies and once I rebuilt the hubs realized at kind of the last minute I didn't have two good front wheels. 
Decided to take one of the divorce bikes instead. Picked the Schwinn for the five speeds and it was the lightest one. 







The cool part is we can catch the train downtown faster and so much simpler than loading and unloading bicycles parking drinking and driving but we were about thirty minutes late time. I gave up trying to catch the group and we just cruised around and went to a familiar bar instead. I think my divorce bike is broken. Kate said it was the most fun she has had in a long time. 


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 1, 2014)

Too crowded yesterday with the Labor day holiday to maneuver a pair of bikes through the massive crowds but last wee the wife and I took these two schwinns out.
Excellsior and the niece's Starlet.





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Sep 1, 2014)

Duplicate post...deleted


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 1, 2014)

*Not much of a ride*

But just around the driveway on the 46 faux patina dx. My back is still messed up.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 1, 2014)

*my ride for to day*

took the monark out for a ride to day stop at the hard ware store . from bicycle larry


----------



## mike j (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow. great bike & photography to boot!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 1, 2014)

Mimosa time...... that's a food group right?
Have a better chrome front rim coming soon. Really weird the rear is in such great condition and the front is well... needs love..


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks, Jim!


----------



## okozzy (Sep 1, 2014)

*Labor day Klunker ride*

Got up early this morning and decided to hit the local mountains on my prewar DX klunker. It was great seeing the sunrise; all in all a blessed morning.

I stopped and snapped some pics. along the way.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 1, 2014)

Very nice pix okozzy!


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 1, 2014)

*jc higgins*



THE STIG said:


>




sure like that boys bike. you got there stig .like to take one of those bikes for a ride some day. every bike has a differane ride from bicycle larry


----------



## slick (Sep 1, 2014)

Rode my 1941 Colson Firestone Flying Ace on our Rolling Relics Half Moon Bay ride yesterday.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 1, 2014)

Love the tetanus shot saddle!!!



rustjunkie said:


>


----------



## halfatruck (Sep 2, 2014)

1948 CWC/Fleetwing, 'refurbished' about 7 years ago. It's a great rider for an old guy with the added Sachs 3 speed.........


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 2, 2014)

*colson*



slick said:


> View attachment 167225
> 
> Rode my 1941 Colson Firestone Flying Ace on our Rolling Relics Half Moon Bay ride yesterday.




real nice colson you got there slick i like this one!!!!!!from bicycle larry


----------



## baronvoncatania (Sep 3, 2014)

*Magazine Quality!*



okozzy said:


> Got up early this morning and decided to hit the local mountains on my prewar DX klunker. It was great seeing the sunrise; all in all a blessed morning.
> 
> I stopped and snapped some pics. along the way.




WOW! Those are magazine quality photos there! Thanks for posting!

I just ride my old workhorse. My compax paratrooper


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 4, 2014)

Just back from a spin on ol' red. Woke up to a flat, I installed new tubes last week, and the rear had cracked at a seam! Am I noticing that new rubber products are not holding up like they used to?
New tube, and back on the road, man this bike is smoooooth, all new bearings, new tires, white lightning on the chain. Shaweet and silent 
Gotta find a better place to go for test rides: Troy Donuts isn't the best choice hehe


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great! Love the m-o-t-i-o-n shots


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 4, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks great! Love the m-o-t-i-o-n shots




proof of rubber/road and seat/seat contact


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 4, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> Thanks !




Kool bike with the 2-tone Fat Franks. 
I have a pair on my bike which I ride daily. 
Wish I could keep them as clean as yours...


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 4, 2014)

*what bike did you ride to day*

road thees two to day both bikes ride real good .


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 4, 2014)

man, digging that CCM, Larry, do you have a picture from today's ride?


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 5, 2014)

Breakfast with Mike on Route 66:






quick tour through Monrovia, on this Blue Ribbon hooptie, Mike on a Merc.
Stopped outside a cool spot that's been here since the 1960s:













Back home to get some work done...getting warm out there!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 5, 2014)

*46 dx faux patina bike*

Around the neiborhood.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 5, 2014)

bicycle larry said:


> road thees two to day both bikes ride real good .



What is that last bike....I've wanted one of those forever


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 6, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> What is that last bike..




CCM Flyte

http://www.ccmflyte.com/


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 6, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> CCM Flyte
> 
> http://www.ccmflyte.com/



Pretty.......


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 6, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*




Produce in the Park day at Library Park, took the Snyder into Old Monrovia.
Made the mistake of eating what I thought was a goji berry...it was a pequin. :eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2014)

I bet that "berry" didn't go down as smooth as that bike rides?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2014)

*Sunday CC ride*

I left my house to ride to a local swap a bit further than 5 miles where I met some other bike guys.




I rode around a bit and bought some blue Schwinn grips. I texted a couple friends to see if I could get a ride but poor planning on my part left me to peddaling to the ride. GPS said under 12 miles from GWC to the coffee shop...so I rode.
[video=youtube_share;wm0oQqXBDy0]http://youtu.be/wm0oQqXBDy0[/video]
I took 1 pic there of 1 year really nice Schwinns.


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 7, 2014)

Just went to a parking lot with my family. Wife and daughter were on foot by a nearby creek by this point though so I couldn't get a picture of them.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 8, 2014)

this "resto-mod" Hawthorne was brought over this AM for some rehab.
this thing was a mess, sure is shiny tho. 
hours later it was back on the road and thankfully headed home.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 8, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> James brought his resto-mod Hawthorne over this AM for some rehab. Got it finished up and took her for a spin. Nice bike!




Nice! Cool that you finally got to check it out. How's the legroom??


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 8, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> How's the legroom??




gotta say: it's a lil' tite, but rolls smooth and looks sweet parked


----------



## slick (Sep 8, 2014)

tripple3 said:


> I left my house to ride to a local swap a bit further than 5 miles where I met some other bike guys.View attachment 168007View attachment 168008
> I rode around a bit and bought some blue Schwinn grips. I texted a couple friends to see if I could get a ride but poor planning on my part left me to peddaling to the ride. GPS said under 12 miles from GWC to the coffee shop...so I rode.
> [video=youtube_share;wm0oQqXBDy0]http://youtu.be/wm0oQqXBDy0[/video]
> I took 1 pic there of 1 year really nice Schwinns.
> View attachment 168009






I regret not buying that Columbia of yours the last 2 times it popped up for sale. I'm happy it's getting ridden though and it's within driving distance now if you ever did decide to sell it.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 8, 2014)

*Very nice*



fordmike65 said:


> Nice! Cool that you finally got to check it out. How's the legroom??




Love the look of this thing. Great color combo.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Monday*

I rode my 04 Honda Shadow to where we meet to carpool. When I got home I rode my Crusader around to see how she rides. I haven't had this bike very long but I think its a keeper.


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 9, 2014)

*Got the paint done put a mile on it*







 I like the looks of the old tires but they stink to ride on


----------



## rcole45 (Sep 11, 2014)

*Lunch Ride*

Same bike, same great view and summer weather, just another day in so cal


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 13, 2014)

*Monrovia Car Show*

Rode out to check the the local Monrovia Car Show today. So damn hot, but we hung out at a nearby bar to have breakfast and a few Bloody Marys. Cooled off with a couple beers later on...


----------



## jd56 (Sep 14, 2014)

On 9/11 the wife an I took a ride at the beachfront. Stopped at Harpoon Larry's for some steamed shrimp and crab soup...sporting a little patriotic theme for the "We Will Always Remember" date.





A shot before we left. I'm  "Proud to be an American"!!!!





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 14, 2014)

Just finished setting up this 1930s Westfield Carnival and took her for a spin. Thanks to Jeff it arrived undamaged last week. What a beauty, rides like a dream. Will recover the seat in leather next week. If it cools down enough this evening we might roll up to Pacific Plate for a refreshing beverage


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 14, 2014)

*what bike did you rid today*

the wife and i rode are swhinns to day to the coffee shop .the wife bike is all org. paint on it .we have the org. swhinn sales tag saying it was bought in june of 1952 in brooksville ohio .  from bicycle larry


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Sunday*



rustjunkie said:


> Just finished setting up this 1930s Westfield Carnival and took her for a spin. Thanks to Jeff it arrived undamaged last week. What a beauty, rides like a dream. Will recover the seat in leather next week. If it cools down enough this evening we might roll up to Pacific Plate for a refreshing beverage




Cool! She matches my Carnival.I rode to GWC swap this AM. No lights; no traffic


----------



## mruiz (Sep 15, 2014)

I road the 57 jauguar, 3 speed I got in the for sale section. Price deduce to 225. Needs new cables.
 Mitch


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 15, 2014)

*what bike did you ride today*

my ride to day was 1 ccm flyte and 2 ccms .all good riders from bicycle larry .


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 18, 2014)

THE STIG said:


>



Very nice


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 19, 2014)

*what bike did you ride today*

real nice bikes and picture you got there  stig  from bicycle larry


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Day off Friday*

Hot weather here all week so I didn't ride as much. Today I re-mounted my front wheel to check the floating hub action and I think I had it backwards the 1st several miles I put on it. I left my house around 10 AM to get on the SA river trail exited at Mesa Verde Golf course and met Cory at Target CM on Harbor. We rode from there back to the Trail and rode on the East side all the way down To the beach and went left to the tip of Balboa "The Wedge". We had some tacos at Great Mex. Rode some more back to HB where Cory lives. Then on home to Fountain Valley. Probably at least 30 miles or so. Glad I was on a 2 speed with a LIL suspension in the floating hub. Great Day.








I want to know how to turn my pic so it is right side up. I have tried turning it before and it is still sideways???


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 20, 2014)

*test spin*


----------



## Iverider (Sep 20, 2014)

15 mile jaunt through the countryside on the Iver. Lots of fuzzy critters about. Nearly gave a woodchuck a heart attack, stopped for an energy drink about half way through. Perfect weather. No complaints here!



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr
















 by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 20, 2014)

View attachment 169655View attachment 169656View attachment 169657View attachment 169658
I want to know how to turn my pic so it is right side up. I have tried turning it before and it is still sideways???

========================================

What I do is right click on the mouse & this box opens up.
Next I go to "Save Image As... "




The "Export As" box drops down &
I select Desktop & click on '' Save "



The image is sent to my Desktop in the *Preview *box.

Next go to the "Rotate" box that has the black arrow & click to rotate image until you have the desired position.



I use "TinyPic" (free) & I can post the image in different sizes.
The images I intend to store, I use IPhoto & Photobucket.
I only use TinyPic when I won't be keeping the photo.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 20, 2014)

Rode the '59 Evans of course. Didn't have a choice, it's my only bike! Pics taken 30 minutes ago. She is sporting new Torrington jeweled pedals, a Hilco Jet Bike Bell, and dual Silver Bullet Safety Flasher Taillights!


----------



## spoker (Sep 20, 2014)

airdyne


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2014)

I rode this to the park and took a few photos:


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't usually get too excited about the AMF assembled Hercs, but this 66 has been locked in a time capsule. 






It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 21, 2014)

Went out with some friends for a bite to eat and way too many beers yesterday afternoon...


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 21, 2014)

*Sunday*

I rode this 5 miles to Swap meet and back. Sun. A.M. is great for riding streets with far less cars.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 21, 2014)

*This one.*

Around the nieborhood.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Roadmasters! A little over 8 miles around town. Just put a new speedo on the Four Gill to keep track. V/r Shawn


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## oskisan (Sep 21, 2014)

*You da man*

Awesome original skylark... You da man!!

Ken



THE STIG said:


>


----------



## eddie bravo (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks to Gordon, provided the correct size chain,  i got this out for its first ride in the neighborhood









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Sep 21, 2014)

I really like this one. I may never finish putting together either bike. I mixed up two I have been working on and made them comfortable for my 6'3' frame. 











Its about time I made this one a rider anyway


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 22, 2014)

went on a nice little ride at the Beach yesterday with a couple 40s Schwinn B6s, a prewar Straightbar, a Murray Fleetline and my 49 Thunderbolt.

a good time was had by all!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2014)

Took the Napoleon to lunch today.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Ride Monday*

I needed burger buns so I pulled out my War-time Elgin. Favorite rider with the high bars and all the cool trinkets, bells, and 1943 LABL, blackout hubs, pedals, and seat I re-covered as my 1st and only attempt. Came out fine and is super comfortable.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2014)

*If I don't ride, I don't eat!*

Maybe that way I'll shed a few pounds! Rode over to Flame Broiler today.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2014)

*Tuesday ride*

I went to a friends house that also loves old bikes. He grabbed 1 of his riders and we rode around for awhile. I went about 10 miles on my Cadet. Very clean original so I ride it just the way I got it. It is so hard for me to leave a bike the way "They" sold it. It rides good so I'l leave it alone.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2014)

More pics from the same ride. Trying out this Tapatalk






This way straightens the pic to look just like you took it. (Bike pic from earlier post)


----------



## ballooney (Sep 24, 2014)

Got the roadster rolling again...nice ride. Thanks Obi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 24, 2014)

Getting this ready for tdf. .. I decided not to sell it... kinda is my favorite. ..might have a tank by then


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 24, 2014)

ballooney said:


> Got the roadster rolling again...nice ride. Thanks Obi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks good.... great rider


----------



## rcole45 (Sep 24, 2014)

*wednesdays ride*

Summer is over !


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 25, 2014)

*Last weekend we rode to the AVP Volleyball event in Huntington Beach ...*

Marty & I rode the closest bicycles to the front door ... here they are .. Perfect weather to ride - light ocean breeze with very little humidity ... a great day was had by all ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 25, 2014)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Marty & I rode the closest bicycles to the front door ... here they are .. Perfect weather to ride - light ocean breeze with very little humidity ... a great day was had by all ... Ride Vintage - Frank



That 40 is nice!


----------



## okozzy (Sep 25, 2014)

*California*

Have you all noticed that it is the California guys that rule this thread...


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Marty's Aero is the bomb! I want one of those front bumpers for my Speedline. V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## rollfaster (Sep 25, 2014)

*Nice pair*

You lucky dog. Not too many people can say they have a bluebird and a skylark in their stable. Beautiful bikes.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 25, 2014)

I went for a ride with my middle son Andrew. I bribed him with chicken soft tacos at Del taco. He is 6 feet tall so he rode the tall frame Mead crusader and I rode my challenger. 



We also had to go over the 405 freeway that's a bit of a hill but I love to roll down the other side with my arms stretched up in the air like I'm on a roller coaster. I know I'm 50 years old now I should know better. 






On our way home we ran over some thorns and I got a flat tire and ended up walking my bike I found them stuck in these Kevlar tires






Changed the tube put it back went for another test ride. 


1941 Goodrich Challenger is for sale.


----------



## rcole45 (Sep 26, 2014)

*Todays ride*

On my downtown for lunch today.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2014)

Rode into Old Town Monrovia and enjoyed some delicious Mediterranean food.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2014)

Been riding this ol' Napoleon a lot lately. Took the plunge and decided to ride it to work this morning. Corbin 2 speed sure came in handy. No issues except for almost running over a peacock in the road


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2014)

*Avatar*



fordmike65 said:


> Been riding this ol' Napoleon a lot lately. Took the plunge and decided to ride it to work this morning. Corbon 2 speed sure came in handy. No issues except for almost running over a peacock in the road
> 
> Ford Mike works at the FORD dealership...your new avatar pic??


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2014)

This morning I took my motorcycle out for a ride. When I got back I decided to mount this chain guard I bought here on the Cabe on my Crusader and clean the bike up a little more. I need to find some nice clean chrome drop centers for this bike. I love the deco chain guard though.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 27, 2014)

*Sweet bike!*



tripple3 said:


> This morning I took my motorcycle out for a ride. When I got back I decided to mount this chain guard I bought here on the Cabe on my Crusader and clean the bike up a little more. I need to find some nice clean chrome drop centers for this bike. I love the deco chain guard though. View attachment 170765View attachment 170766




Nice Chainguard.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 27, 2014)

Just back home after enjoying a lovely beverage:


----------



## rcole45 (Sep 27, 2014)

*Saturday ride*

After the SD tour de fat ride, we went to mission beach for a great ride .


----------



## slick (Sep 28, 2014)

I rode my crusty no nose in Monterey yesterday for our Rolling Relics ride. Haven't ridden it in almost 2 years now. Forgot how smooth it is to ride.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 28, 2014)

slick said:


> I rode my crusty no nose in Monterey yesterday for our Rolling Relics ride. Haven't ridden it in almost 2 years now. Forgot how smooth it is to ride.
> 
> View attachment 170839
> 
> ...



A chrome EA 6 rib? Nice


----------



## slick (Sep 28, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> A chrome EA 6 rib? Nice




With an aluminum bezel. Imagine that???? Thanks buddy. I love this turd of a bike. Forgot how nice it rides and the best part is I don't have to worry about scratching it.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 28, 2014)

slick said:


> With an aluminum bezel. Imagine that???? Thanks buddy. I love this turd of a bike. Forgot how nice it rides and the best part is I don't have to worry about scratching it.



Touché


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 1, 2014)

On Tuesday after work I went out on my Dayton for a ride.


----------



## rcole45 (Oct 2, 2014)

*Thursdays ride*

Was to hot to do anything at home, why not go for a ride at the beach !  Off shore wind made for a clear day.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2014)

rcole45 said:


> Was to hot to do anything at home, why not go for a ride at the beach !  Off shore wind made for a clear day.




Retired life must be nice!


----------



## rcole45 (Oct 2, 2014)

*Retired*

You will not hear of me complaining about being retired.  LOL


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 3, 2014)

Rolled down to Troy's for a healthful breakfast  on the Rollfast_er_


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> Rolled down to Troy's for a healthful breakfast  on the Rollfast_er_




Good thing I didn't roll with you this morning, cuz that's exactly where that donut would go


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2014)

I found some Sears Allstate tires for my Elgin at veterans Stadium swap meet last Sunday.



I haven't done it in a while it takes a lot to change both tires on a prewar bike with the drop stand fenders  rack truss rods...






This bike rides really good 26 to 10 ratio it's really fast. I really like how it looks with the black wall tires on it original Allstate crusader


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 5, 2014)

*'38 Firestone Twin Flex*

Some of you know the story on this one but it is probably one of the finest known, original Twin Flex's. I've probably put more miles on this bike in six months than all the previous owners did over the past 76 years. V/r Shawn


----------



## kunzog (Oct 5, 2014)

My Chrysler PT Cruiser Turbo 7


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2014)

*Coasters Ride*

Rode my trusty Napoleon out to Long Beach today




My girl rode her Mercury Pacemaker. This beauty got lots of attention out there...


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 5, 2014)

I left in the dark and fog this morning from fountain Valley to Golden West College in HB riding my 1941 Huffman Cadet. 



I met some other bike riders and hobbyists  
Awesome Western Flyer X 53 completely original is a friend of mine's.
I really like how this bike rides another 26 to 10 ratio fast Rider.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 7, 2014)

It's Tuesday and I noticed nobody else posted on this. I ride my bike's a lot. I don't have a car right now and my son needed a ride home from school. So I rode my bike to where my wife works, got her car took my son home, and then took her car back, and then rode my bike back home. 









I was a little hungry so I stopped & "got gas"


----------



## PCHiggin (Oct 7, 2014)

*Tandem*

The bride and me took our Deluxe Twinn for a nice ride around the neighborhood earlier


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2014)

I bet you "Got Gas"...eventually


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 9, 2014)

On Wednesday after work I tore into these hubs to rebuild them for my crusader. I found these chrome drop centers at the veterans Stadium swap meet last month. This is a 20 inch frame and it is a very tall bike on these big tires; I love how it rides. 








The back rim still needs some truing and see if I can get a little bump out of it. 
 Next maybe I'll see if the horn works in the tank


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 12, 2014)

Cory and I went for a bike ride today on Sunday. I rode my Huffman because it is my best looking old bike. The previous owner painted and re-chromed all sorts of things; new stainless steel spokes, etc. this bike rides awesome.








Our wives originally committed to go and some other people... we were the only ones that ended up riding. It was a beautiful day and we had a great time.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 12, 2014)

*Too crappy here to ride today*

But I would have rode my 46 schwinn dx.


----------



## alivreri (Oct 12, 2014)

*'55 Hercules "Royal Prince"*


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm still recovering from yesterday's ride. I rode my Elgin


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 12, 2014)

My youngest daughter is visiting this weekend so we broke out her Phantom and I got the Robin out. We stopped by a couple of my friends shops to see what they were up to and for the photo ops! V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 12, 2014)

^ That's earned _two_ thumbs up


----------



## spoker (Oct 12, 2014)

dog darn it i knew i forgot to dew sumtin 2day


----------



## gtflyte (Oct 13, 2014)

Great weather at the Lake rode my Saginaw.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 13, 2014)

*what did you ride to day*

my grandauthers were down from ottawa so we all took a ride on the bikes .


----------



## andybee75 (Oct 13, 2014)

Rode my 1935 26" balloon Husqvarna!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 13, 2014)

Today I rode my black 36 electric badged bike over to the hardware store for a few things.


----------



## Copper40 (Oct 14, 2014)

*Rode the American to check the mail before it rained again!*






She's pretty sweet! Not bad at all for  $50, and  it's good exercise, since I've been trying to lose weight.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 14, 2014)

I rode my Dayton again today because it rides so awesome.



I needed to go to the bank and the cool thing about riding a bicycle is you don't have to go with the way the cars go. 







I get special parking too. 



And then I stopped to get a burger


----------



## slick (Oct 14, 2014)

I rode my 38 Colson snaptank last saturday on a 10 mile ride to the Riverbank cheese and wine festival. My good friend Mark on the left rode his J.C.Higgins. Karla rode her 38 Roadmaster Supreme, her favorite bike. We had a total of 70 bikes on the ride. Beautiful day.


----------



## 72 Slik Chik (Oct 14, 2014)

Rode my trusty Starlet to yoga class, and stopped for tapas on the way home. She could probably use a headlight if I'm going to ride her around at night.


----------



## 72 Slik Chik (Oct 14, 2014)

slick said:


> I rode my 38 Colson snaptank last saturday on a 10 mile ride to the Riverbank cheese and wine festival. My good friend Mark on the left rode his J.C.Higgins. Karla rode her 38 Roadmaster Supreme, her favorite bike. We had a total of 70 bikes on the ride. Beautiful day.




That sounds like tons of fun!


----------



## slick (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks, 72slikchic. It was fun. Riverbank is a very small town so we just criss crossed lots of streets but i did find lots of good stuff sitting in yards and driveways that i normally would not have seen in a car. The cheese and wine festival is always fun. Beer tasting too.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Today I rode my 36 electric to the Home Depot to get some parts out of the electric department. I really don't trust any lock or to put my bike anywhere out of my sight so I brought it inside just like all the pet owners bring in their dogs now. More than a couple commented, nice bike. I was looking for fall colors on my ride but here in orange county it's still been hot until the last couple nights... no fall colors on any trees here. I did get a picture of the pumpkin patch in the Home Depot though.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 15, 2014)

*what bike did you rid today*

i road my monark to day


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Sweet ride Larry! V/r Shawn


----------



## rcole45 (Oct 15, 2014)

*Todays ride*

Was a great mid 70s degree day at the beach today.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 16, 2014)

Today I rode my Westfield Carnival in low gear about 5 miles. I received my other paycheck and needed to put it in the bank so I rode  a different route through the neighborhoods. This bike really does ride awesome.


----------



## slick (Oct 16, 2014)

That Columbia is so awesome! Love that bike.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 16, 2014)

tripple3 said:


> Today I rode my Westfield Carnival in low gear about 5 miles. I received my other paycheck and needed to put it in the bank so I rode  a different route through the neighborhoods. This bike really does ride awesome.
> View attachment 173836View attachment 173837




I have a straight bar Columbia in those colors. Absolutely awesome shade of blue.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you guys.  I really do like this bike it's  I think my best.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 16, 2014)

Miss that one  but seeing it get used and loved sure does make up for it 
-Brian


----------



## slick (Oct 16, 2014)

You need a used, patina'd headlight lense. For that Columbia. I have one on another bike. If you sold me the bike, i could install it and it would be complete once again. How great would that be (for me) ??? ☺


----------



## larock65 (Oct 16, 2014)

*Great bike!*



tripple3 said:


> Thank you guys.  I really do like this bike it's  I think my best. View attachment 173841




I tried to get this one but was a few minutes late! If you ever need to place it in another home I have the perfect spot for it!
It is nice to see it getting ridden and well used!
I got my Peerless recently because it is pretty similar!


----------



## Iverider (Oct 17, 2014)

Got the Iver ready for this weekend's Wheelmen ride in Louisville for the Belle of Louisville's 100th Birthday (oldest operating steamboat in the US)

Threw the fenders on just to make sure it won't rain. 



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 17, 2014)

I have the day off today so I took my Crusader out for a ride to the beach. Beautiful day probably low 70s kind of breezy but great day for pics.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 17, 2014)

Rode from Monrovia to the El Monte Airport with Scott(rustjunkie) to have breakfast.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 18, 2014)

Rode the '41 SamsCo to breakfast and tested out the 2spd. Works great. Celebrated with a (few) Bloody Mary(s)


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 18, 2014)

Today I rode my Huffman Cadet. I wiped a little mothers wax on it just to see how nice this paint is. It is really really beautiful I love the original maroon and ivory darts of this bike... and how fast it rides.








That is all the fall colors I could find on this ride.


----------



## rcole45 (Oct 18, 2014)

*beach ride*

Another nice day at the beach


----------



## Duchess (Oct 18, 2014)

1989 Miyata 1000LT. Rode into Salem, MA and got engulfed in Halloween madness and a downpour. Cleaned up so it can be let back in the house.


----------



## slick (Oct 18, 2014)

I rode this 37 Western Flyer badged Shelby today until both tires blew out and i went over the  handlebars.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 18, 2014)

*Hope you're ok.*



slick said:


> I rode this 37 Western Flyer badged Shelby today until both tires blew out and i went over the  handlebars.
> 
> 
> View attachment 174175View attachment 174176View attachment 174177View attachment 174178View attachment 174179




God I love that bike.


----------



## slick (Oct 18, 2014)

Total joke. Im fine. Everything on that bike is frozen including the chain. Its going to stay a crusty rider. My buddy bought it at a yard sale for $60.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 19, 2014)

Duchess said:


> View attachment 174171
> 
> 1989 Miyata 1000LT. Rode into Salem, MA and got engulfed in Halloween madness and a downpour. Cleaned up so it can be let back in the house.



Beautiful old Miyata,classic ride right there.I love the 80s roadbikes,especially the Japanese stuff. I have some Miyatas,Bridgestones,Nishikis,etc. ,love them all. That saddle really adds something too it. Never tried brifters on my old steel frames,stuck in the past with my downtube shifters.


----------



## Duchess (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks, I wasn't sure it would be noticed here. I guess I should've figured as I've gotten almost as many people stopping me to comment about it as my TOC Iver Johnson in spite of, as my ex said, "I never would've guessed that's anything special—it looks like every other bike to me." I just got it last month and it has become my favorite bike—the build quality and details are amazing, it just rides incredible, and seems to do everything pretty well—even annoys the $5k carbon bikes on the path when I hang with them (at least for a few miles). I love that ochre Brooks. I got it for my road bike that's in pieces and put it on here to break it in. It might be its permanent home now. I have the original radial tires, too, but I haven't tried them yet.

The 1989 1000s came with bar end shifters and one of them wasn't working well, so I was looking to replace it and came across some year-end blow out for 10 speed STI with the hidden cables that won't interfere with a front bag and decided, well, I don't care for the bar ends anyway, so.... I kept the original rear hub that runs completely silent (good for sneaking up on people, so I have the option to get into contracting for gang drive-bys—got to keep varied employment options open!), setting it up as a 9-speed since the old seven speed hub is a little too narrow (who needs to run a 50-11 gear combo anyway?). Also required a 2mm spacer on the inside of the cassette so the original derailleur would select the largest sprocket.

I also like the 80s Japanese frames. I renovated a Nishiki mixte for my ex a few years ago and also built up a Fuji mixte for my sister (spending way too much for its value, but it came out to be a damn nice looking and riding bike and she's riding it every day, so it was worth it). I was also looking for a Bridgestone RB-1, but the prices are higher than I like and I think I'm good now with the Miyata and my eventually rebuilt Specialized Allez.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 19, 2014)

This morning I rode my black 36 electric to the swap meet in the dark. It was a little chilly but a great ride.


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Cruising around Romeo MI on my 59 Evans*

On world famous Tillson Street, America's most decorated and celebrated Halloween Street.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 19, 2014)

*Very cool*



Evans200 said:


> On world famous Tillson Street, America's most decorated and celebrated Halloween Street.




Isn't that near chestnut hollow?


----------



## rcole45 (Oct 19, 2014)

*todays ride*

Went to Riverside for the 909 ride


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 20, 2014)

Today I went about 12 miles on my 36 electric. I had to go to the bank and to Home Depot and one other stop.


----------



## RJWess (Oct 20, 2014)

*Wabash Trail*

Rode the Wabash trail today. Its a old railroad line that has been put out of service turned into a bike trail. It was a perfect fall day for a ride with temps in the upper 60’s.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 20, 2014)

Rode around Riverside yesterday too...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 21, 2014)

One from yesterday:


----------



## Copper40 (Oct 22, 2014)

*A little brisk ride this morning!*

Rode the American to the post office and around the block this morning to check out the newly padded and recovered seat hubby put on her before heading off to work.  

She rides so much better!  Thanks Hubby!  hee hee


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 22, 2014)

*Rout 66 state park eureka mo.*

Great little ride today. We have our group ride there this Sunday also. Great times. Rob.


----------



## rcole45 (Oct 22, 2014)

*Wednesdays ride*

Great 75 degree fall day


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2014)

Today I'm riding my war time Elgin. I really dig this bike rides awesome I love the high bars very comfortable The bell mounted to the back part of the frame sounds like a fire bell when I pull on that leather strap. 










Beautiful day down here at the beach today like a summer day with no little kids running around


----------



## rcole45 (Oct 23, 2014)

*todays ride*

Rode downtown for lunch today


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Ride on brother--it don't get no better than that! V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 25, 2014)

My old Phantom


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Took my rat Phantom out today for a quick ten miles. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 25, 2014)

2jakes said:


> My old Phantom



Is that a skull light?


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 25, 2014)

I rode with another friend down to Newport today. This is my nicest prettiest rechromed bike my Huffman Dayton.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I took the '47 Silver King aka Hex Tube out for our Sunday ride. 86 degrees and sunny-couldn't be any better a day to ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 26, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I took the '47 Silver King aka Hex Tube out for our Sunday ride. 86 degrees and sunny-couldn't be any better a day to ride! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 175641



Looking good!... forgive my lack of knowledge. ..didn't one of these silverkings have suspension in the steering tube or something?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2014)

The Hex Tubes had the dual spring set-up. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Oct 26, 2014)

*Another successful insertion*

Took the Compax out to a windsurf/ kite board beach on Longg Island's gold coast (North shore)to deliver. Have this bike half sold, long story. Went for a cruise & got a photo Op, downed kite in the bush, mild kite mare.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2014)

Rode out to breakfast


----------



## DirtNerd (Oct 26, 2014)

Never would have thought that I'd be riding this late in the year, but what the heck? Lots of microbreweries close by. 


Sent from my garage


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 26, 2014)

*Route 66 state park eureka mo*

Took out the roadmaster for our group ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2014)

Today I rode my 41 Huffman cadet. I got off work a little early, it is a beautiful day; low 70s so I went out riding neighborhoods and parks in the area. I love the style and lines of this bike. 








Awesome restored 1929 model A in the neighborhood.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2014)

Today I rode about 15 miles round trip to the south coast plaza Crystal Court. This bike rides awesome.  I put better pedals on because the other set had a bent shaft. 








If you look close at that picture you can see some Christmas garland already up.


----------



## rcole45 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Todays ride*

Quiet day at the beach.


----------



## catfish (Oct 29, 2014)

This one.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 30, 2014)

Today I rode my 36 electric badged schwinn. This is definitely one of my favorites as it gets all my favorite parts I find and I pick it when I ride the longest. Today was only about a 5 or 6 mile errand that I had to run. Whenever I ride my bike I look for things you never see when you're in a car.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2014)

I think we are seeing re-runs now! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Fresh pics*



Freqman1 said:


> I think we are seeing re-runs now! V/r Shawn




I'm following this threads rule of fresh pic with every ride I post here...Just don't have that many bikes....


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2014)

tripple3 said:


> I'm following this threads rule of fresh pic with every ride I post here...Just don't have that many bikes....




I think you ride your bikes more than anyone on The Cabe. Right on!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 30, 2014)

tripple3 said:


> I'm following this threads rule of fresh pic with every ride I post here...Just don't have that many bikes....



You have more bikes then I have at this point lol... Ride on man...not all of us can have a different bike for every day of the month unfortunately haha
Keep posting keep pedaling and enjoy em


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 30, 2014)

tripple3 said:


> Today I rode my 36 electric badged schwinn. This is definitely one of my favorites as it gets all my favorite parts I find and I pick it when I ride the longest. Today was only about a 5 or 6 mile errand that I had to run. Whenever I ride my bike I look for things you never see when you're in a car.
> View attachment 176641View attachment 176642View attachment 176643



C mod is where it's at... thanks for posting and enjoying riding such a classic...out of all the ones I had...I miss my blue liberty c mod the most  lightweight easy to get around on...definitely my next will be the same model for sure


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Tripple3 you definetely ride more than anyone else here--at least with a camera! I wish I lived close enough to ride to work and around town but I live a couple miles out of the closest town and right at 20 miles from work. Ride on my friend! V/r Shawn


----------



## Iverider (Oct 31, 2014)

tripple3 said:


> I'm following this threads rule of fresh pic with every ride I post here...Just don't have that many bikes....




No shame in taking lots of pictures of the same bike!

I have the most photographed Iver Johnson bicycle in the world...possibly the Universe. Keep them comin' and keep them interesting! Good work.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 31, 2014)

*did you ride today?*

...yea, a broom.....


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 31, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Tripple3 you definetely ride more than anyone else here--at least with a camera! I wish I lived close enough to ride to work and around town but I live a couple miles out of the closest town and right at 20 miles from work. Ride on my friend! V/r Shawn




I can attest Mark (tripple3) is a maniac when it comes to logging miles on vintage bikes! Mark, myself and a couple of guys met up for a casual Sunday ride once. We ended up doing 30 miles!


----------



## bike (Oct 31, 2014)

*And I thought you had the perfect life!*



Freqman1 said:


> Tripple3 you definetely ride more than anyone else here--at least with a camera! I wish I lived close enough to ride to work and around town but I live a couple miles out of the closest town and right at 20 miles from work. Ride on my friend! V/r Shawn




you still work?!
(my bed is 7 feet from the computer so my commmute is easy- so long as I do not have to ship)
((hmm never thought of riding a bike to work,... or even riding a bike- oh well))


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 31, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Tripple3 you definetely ride more than anyone else here--at least with a camera! I wish I lived close enough to ride to work and around town but I live a couple miles out of the closest town and right at 20 miles from work. Ride on my friend! V/r Shawn



You would definitely have a awesome commute considering what you have in your collection!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2014)

bike said:


> you still work?!
> (my bed is 7 feet from the computer so my commmute is easy- so long as I do not have to ship)
> ((hmm never thought of riding a bike to work,... or even riding a bike- oh well))




Paul,
    Unfortunately I'm still working for the man! I, too, occasionally buy a lottery ticket. So the other day I stop and get a ticket and the girlfriend says " I bet if you won you would be at every bike swap and show that comes along." Yea, she knows me! V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Oct 31, 2014)

*Amen*



Freqman1 said:


> .. I bet if you won you would be at every bike swap and show that comes along...V/r Shawn




to that brother!


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 31, 2014)

*37 hawthorne*

Picked this up cleaned it up lightly.it has a red paint job on it that laughs at any thinner and solvent so it's there.the spacing between the seat post and headtube are more spread apart.so it's a nice adult bike to ride.






 the schwinn rack was the only one I had red what does the correct rack look like? Thanks


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 31, 2014)

*what bike did you rid today*

road this old ccm today .rides real good  from bicycle larry


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween. Today I rode my 41 Carnival to the Home Depot for some light bulbs. Used my bungy web to lash it all down.  of course I took my bike inside.





Loading zone for riders only. 



Someone said these S.W. floating hubs "Use up" bearings...? I wonder if that is true today with mostly paved and cement we ride on...I don't know so I guess I will ride it to find out....


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 31, 2014)

*what bike did you ride today*

thats a real nice bike you got there tripples !!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 2, 2014)

bicycle larry said:


> thats a real nice bike you got there tripples !!!!!  from bicycle larry




Thank you Larry I love that one. Today I rode my cadet with the cyclone coasters. Everyone had a great time beautiful day and a lot of Colsons.


----------



## rcole45 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Sundays ride*

I am a little late, cyclone coasters line up for lunch


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Monday*

I have the day off from work today so I put together my crusader with the Rims I got from 37Fleetwood and the bell I got from MarkIVpedalpusher.
This bike is now one of my best riders with the Morrow rear hub New comfortable seat and tires and the very cool chain guard I picked up from the Cabe; And a 20 inch frame. 







It was a good test ride about 25 miles total. 
I added the reflectors couple of front lights and a rear taillight so I can ride at night too


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 4, 2014)

Tuesday voting day. Today I went with my middle son to vote he rode my crusader tall frame he is 6 foot tall. I rode my Huffman dayton that I love.


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 4, 2014)

*Chilly Day..*

But took my '74 Letour for one of my last rides of the year.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 4, 2014)

*Today's very short ride*

Took out my trusty ol 47 western flyer.


----------



## RustyHornet (Nov 5, 2014)

Everyday I ride this April '68 stingray down the driveway and across the street to get the mail! Today was an even longer ride as I rode in circles around the driveway. (Pardon the crappy phone picture...)
Jon


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2014)

It's Wednesday and I am off work again so I left on a Westfield went to a friends house and traded for a different Westfield. I used to own this bike before he had it and have missed it ever since I sold it to him.  so I finally found something that he wanted as much as I want this back. 1937 Westfield Syracuse tall frame.


----------



## Cory (Nov 5, 2014)

Tripple3 got his bike back and I got another amazing one of his bikes in return.


----------



## COB (Nov 5, 2014)

Rode a couple different ones... Crusty Schwinn Wasp and Firestone Flying Ace.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Nov 5, 2014)

My "new" bike arrived today, so I went for a short ride... I think I'll go for another ride tomorrow


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2014)

Latenight taquito run.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Love those iron head Sportys. I got a couple myself! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2014)

I had to take my LaSalle out to make sure it's roadworthy before I sell it. Amazing morning down here Catalina Palos Verdes all within Clear view beautiful no wind.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 6, 2014)

Just took this old beaut out for a spin:


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2014)

Really nice warm day so I decided to take a ride down to Main Street in Huntington Beach for lunch. A buddy of mine decided to join me. We work in construction so sometimes we have to much free time.







So it turns out this is Ron's favorite spot to eat lunch when he rides to Huntington Beach too. Also notice my BFG Topper that I got in the mail from a CABEr for this awesome 41 Challenger...has its own story....very cool.


----------



## rcole45 (Nov 6, 2014)

*todays ride*

Rode to Huntington Beach to meet Mark and Jim for lunch.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 7, 2014)

It's Friday it's really warm here Santa Anna winds are blowing I rode my crusader to the bank and then down to my moms house to try and get some pics of me with bikes when I was a kid there is another new section on here check it out really cool. I didn't find any of bicycles I rode on down to the beach and took a shot of the area I grew up at.


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 7, 2014)

*love it*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> This..... tank is a coming. ....




I know it's a Schwinn, I still like it! 
Love the color scheme


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2014)

1uglynegro said:


> I know it's a Schwinn, I still like it!
> Love the color scheme


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 7, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


>



Yeah....... 



Has a better home now...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 7, 2014)

1uglynegro said:


> I know it's a Schwinn, I still like it!
> Love the color scheme



Thanks for ripping the scab off and grinding rock salt in it.. lol kidding... yeah definitely my favorite schwinn colors


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Today Don and I went with the rat Rod riders I rode my 36 electric great riding bike.  great day beautiful weather fun time had by all. 
Don rode his awesome Firestone pilot


----------



## bike (Nov 8, 2014)

*I miss So Cal*



tripple3 said:


> Today Don and I went with the rat Rod riders I rode my 36 electric great riding bike.  great day beautiful weather fun time had by all.
> ...




NY SUCKS! Snowing today.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 8, 2014)

*That sucks!*



bike said:


> NY SUCKS! Snowing today.




Might be a shape of things to come.


----------



## bike (Nov 8, 2014)

*Yes*



57 spitfire said:


> Might be a shape of things to come.




me moving back to so cal and living in my van...


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 8, 2014)

bike said:


> Snowing today.




Yep......just dug this out, we'll be riding this for the next 4mths


----------



## bike (Nov 8, 2014)

*does it have*



THE STIG said:


> Yep.......just dug this out, we'll be riding this for the next 4mths
> ...




ac???


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 8, 2014)

tripple3 said:


> Today Don and I went with the rat Rod riders I rode my 36 electric great riding bike.  great day beautiful weather fun time had by all.
> Don rode his awesome Firestone pilot   View attachment 178368View attachment 178369View attachment 178370View attachment 178371View attachment 178372



Geez, i think i got sun burnt! Great weather and ride! That was the Firestones maiden voyage!


----------



## rcole45 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Beach ride today*

My friend Steve and I rode to Huntington Beach for lunch, stayed there till late afternoon, then got these photos at sun set. Had a nice nite ride back to Balboa for dinner at the Cabo Cantina,


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 9, 2014)

*46 huffman*

Put the truss rods on I got from scott(37fleetwood) and took it for a short but sweet little ride. This bike almost floats. Rob.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 9, 2014)

Sunday morning I rode my Elgin over to the local swap meet to see what got found this weekend.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 9, 2014)

Went out for some much needed drinks. Especially after having to work all weekend...


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 9, 2014)

My wife and I went for a cruise on our Colsons.


----------



## Oldnut (Nov 10, 2014)

*Today*

Got the garage bikes out to ride before the freeze comes the kids and I rode them all







 now it's project bike time


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 10, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> My wife and I went for a cruise on our Colsons.




Looks great Don, but you're a week late!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 10, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks great Don, but you're a week late!



Haha, the colsons were ready, just not my wife! Nice line-up oldnut!


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 10, 2014)

*What bike did you ride today ?*

Inspired by vintage bike race posters & being a sunny day...



I took my Brooklyn cruiser for a spin !


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 10, 2014)

*Very nice*



Oldnut said:


> Got the garage bikes out to ride before the freeze comes the kids and I rode them allView attachment 178614View attachment 178615View attachment 178616View attachment 178617 now it's project bike time




It's a good thing you rode those beauty's. Some crappy weather is not far away. Rob.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 10, 2014)

*Had to get a ride in before the cold front rolls into California this week ....*

That's right a cold front is moving into California this week - 

So with the news of the cold front a few of us headed down to Newport for a ride - I had to peel off my flip flops & put a pair of Converse on to prepare for the cool weather here along the coast - After the morning coastal fog burned off it was a nice sunny ride in the mid 70's - We rode on the bicycle path along the beach from Newport Beach fun zone to main street Huntington Beach - Ran into a Car show full of hot rods - drag cars & great classic cars in the parking lot in front of Rubys dinner on PCH - then kept rolling to grab a bite to eat on Main Street before heading back to Newport Beach on the way home - Great day with great friends - 

I rolled out on my American Beauty badged Ivory & Dark Red 1948 Schwinn B-4 with cyclingday ( Marty ) taking out his Colson Commander to ride - I hope everyone enjoys these pics as much as we did riding them yesterday - Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 10, 2014)

*This old heap*

One of my favs. Sunny and 70 degrees today. Tomorrow it's all downhill for the foreseeable future.


----------



## slick (Nov 10, 2014)

Ok. It wasn't exactly today unless you count a few weeks before Memorial Day last May today in beautiful Yosemite National Park..... i rode this. My 39 Shelby Speedline Airflow


----------



## slick (Nov 10, 2014)

Fast forward a few weeks closer to Memorial Day weekend and I rode my postwar Columbia while Frank (Cyclone Coaster) rode his beautiful black prewar Columbia in Yosemite for our Rolling Relics ride thid past May.


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 10, 2014)

*Colson in Malibu*

Today, being the last day of summer here in So. Cal, I rode my '39 Colson steer-from-the-rear tandem in Malibu on the strand. Our four seasons here have become warm, warmer, f-ing hot, and Hades is cooler.

Balloonatic O-O


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 11, 2014)

Met up with Obi-Wan for coffee and a ride around town on hotrod Oriole and Napoleon:


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 11, 2014)

*Hey Scott*



rustjunkie said:


> Met up with Obi-Wan for coffee and a ride around town on hotrod Oriole and Napoleon:




Are those flat u bars modified, or do my eyes deceive me?


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 11, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Are those flat u bars modified, or do my eyes deceive me?




That's how I got them, don't think they've been mod'd.


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 11, 2014)

*'74 Letour...*

Not a very exciting bike around here but I sure had a nice ride.Gotta be one of the last nice days in the Detroit area for a while


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 11, 2014)

*1934 LaFrance*

Tore this puppy down for a total service today and this thing rides like a champ! I took all of the accessories off of it except the Delta tailight. I may put the rack and guard back on it along with a light and horn. V/r Shawn

View attachment 178863


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 11, 2014)

Friend of mine came over and we rode our bikes to a really good Mexican food restaurant for lunch. I rode my Huffman Dayton.


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 11, 2014)

*Love them tandems!!...*



Balloonatic said:


> Today, being the last day of summer here in So. Cal, I rode my '39 Colson steer-from-the-rear tandem in Malibu on the strand. Our four seasons here have become warm, warmer, f-ing hot, and Hades is cooler.
> 
> Balloonatic O-O




A local here has the same bike.I want it bad, we really love riding our tandems, but he wont let it go,even when the Mrs. schmoozes him.Yours is a beauty! I'd like to try your weather for a change, ours sucks most year 'round.


----------



## ballooney (Nov 11, 2014)

Went for a nice ride with my son over to our favorite Ginko lined street.  An epic leaf fight ensued...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 12, 2014)

*Damn*



Freqman1 said:


> Tore this puppy down for a total service today and this thing rides like a champ! I took all of the accessories off of it except the Delta tailight. I may put the rack and guard back on it along with a light and horn. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 178863View attachment 178864View attachment 178865




That bike is looking great man. Rob.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 12, 2014)

Balloonatic said:


> Today, being the last day of summer here in So. Cal, I rode my '39 Colson steer-from-the-rear tandem in Malibu on the strand. Our four seasons here have become warm, warmer, f-ing hot, and Hades is cooler.
> 
> Balloonatic O-O




Hey! Wasn't that supposed to be at the Coasters Colson Ride????


----------



## rcole45 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Great fall day today*

Cool today at the beach, a chilly 65 degrees


----------



## slick (Nov 12, 2014)

I rode my ultra badass Hawthorne BMX to the taco truck for dinner. This bike is a real pussy getter. Ok...one Calico in the background...lol. Postwar Hawthorne with skiptooth drive train, elgin air cooled hubs, whitewall knobby tires topped off with an NOS Evel Knievel seat. This bike is fast as hell snd a very fun bike to bomb around town without worrying about the "rare" factor or scratching fenders.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 12, 2014)

Rode my new find 56 hornet 40 deg temp


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2014)

Today I had a little errand to run I have to be quick after work now it gets dark found a cool sailor Jerry painted car low rider around the corner. I rode my tall frame mead crusader with big fat tires and a nice comfy seat I love how this bike rides.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2014)

Payday Friday I rode my challenger to the bank. This bike rides really really good the more I ride it the more I wonder if it really is for sale?
I picked these handlebars up at a cyclone coaster swap meet they're really rusty a little bit bent and have a dent in them I knew it when I bought them I love em....


----------



## mike j (Nov 14, 2014)

*A Bit chilly in the northeast*

Morning commute & at the job site.


----------



## slick (Nov 14, 2014)

Karla and i took these two for a spin the other evening to get a bite to eat for dinner. Had a blast but muscle bikes are made for short rides. It's like sitting on concrete.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Today I rode my 37 Westfield Syracuse all-around beautiful Monrovia with those locals up there for Mike's birthday great time cool bikes.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 15, 2014)

*Westfield*



tripple3 said:


> Today I rode my 37 Westfield Syracuse all-around beautiful Monrovia with those locals up there for Mike's birthday great time cool bikes.
> View attachment 179565View attachment 179566View attachment 179571




Nice Westfield dude!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 16, 2014)

It's Sunday morning just after 6 AM and I'm on a bike ride to the local swap meet in about 5 miles away. It will be blowing Santa Ana winds for the riverside riders today.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2014)

Took a lil local hangover ride today since I couldn't make it to the Riverside Ride.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 16, 2014)

just back from a spin around the neighborhood with some local bike guys:


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 16, 2014)

*Rode to my buddy's house...*

to taste some suds from the kegerator...Nice 12 miler on a beautiful November day in NorCal...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2014)

I went on a night ride after work rode down to Balboa to eat tacos at great mex taco Tuesday. Round trip 25 miles


----------



## cyclepilot (Nov 18, 2014)

*Cycle*

Wrong side of the tracks;over in the bad outskirts


----------



## rcole45 (Nov 19, 2014)

*todays ride*

rode to huntington beach for lunch today. 73 and real quiet.. almost no one on the beach path.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2014)

Today I rode my cadet. I changed the tires on Sunday to some fat franks.  I changed the bars out today to some more comfortable torringtons I had.  Man this bike rides great.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2014)

tripple3 said:


> Today I rode my cadet. I changed the tires on Sunday to some fat franks.  I changed the bars out today to some more comfortable torringtons I had.  Man this bike rides great.
> View attachment 180483View attachment 180484View attachment 180485




How do you like those Franks? Scott(RJ) swears by them


----------



## mike j (Nov 19, 2014)

*Rides great & Looks fantastic*

What more could you ask for, what a great combo. Those tires were made for that bike. Beautiful job, all around.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Schwalbe Fat Franks....?*



fordmike65 said:


> How do you like those Franks? Scott(RJ) swears by them




Yeah Scott has been telling me about them so I rode his bike in Monrovia on Saturday.  I bought this set, brought them home, mounted them to try them out and ordered two more sets.  they're the best!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 19, 2014)

*Scott is right!*



tripple3 said:


> Yeah Scott has been telling me about them so I rode his bike in Monrovia on Saturday.  I bought this set, brought them home, mounted them to try them out and ordered two more sets.  they're the best!View attachment 180584




Mark the bike was already great but now it really pops. Bet it rides even better. Rob.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 20, 2014)

*Trail Blazer Thursday....*

I have not ridden my Electra rat rod in a long time because it had a flat tire. Changed the tube today.  this bike is the easiest ride in perfect position great hauling big basket very versatile bike. It has a CWC trailblazer badge, motorcycle handlebars with two left grips, Big  Colson Loop tail rear fender with cool reflector and a cool old chrome rack I've had for 15 years. I got the bike on craigslist the cheapest bike I ever bought.


----------



## Barkeep (Nov 20, 2014)

My '38 CWC double bar roadster.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 20, 2014)

*Tommy's Chili Burgers....*

I have three sons and my middle boy is the only one that will ride with me. Tonight we rode bikes to Tommy's burgers. 
He rode my crusader and I rode my Dayton  cool to have some lights ready to ride at night.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Saturday ride....*

I took my wife to lunch on my Honda shadow VT 1100. And then I took my 36 electric out for a ride found a nice park and power lines. I met some other bike guys. it's nice when you're out for a ride and people notice that you're on an old bike.


----------



## bike (Nov 22, 2014)

*Some people find Tommy burger offensive*



tripple3 said:


> I have three sons and my middle boy is the only one that will ride with me. Tonight we rode bikes to Tommy's burgers.
> [..]




I love em with chili
also crispy fries with a side of chili with cheeze for dunking TRANSFAT heaven- no wonder I cant ride a bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 22, 2014)

The trick is to only go every once in a while. I live a mile or so from one & have visited maybe 5 times in 4 years. Believe me, every time I drive by, the chili is calling my name......


----------



## indiana dave (Nov 22, 2014)

Was sunny for a bit this morning, so Rode this one to the post office this morning... Yes... With my little helper in the trailer



Of course, then is got cloudy and started raining on the way home.

Then test rode this one I just got today




Again, once I got back, and started washing it, it started raining again.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 23, 2014)

Just took this old thing for a spin to the corner (yes, and back) for a refreshing Mexican Coke:


----------



## bike (Nov 23, 2014)

*I thought*



rustjunkie said:


> Just took this old thing for a spin to the corner for a refreshing Mexican Coke:
> 
> [...]



Columbian was supposed to be the real thing


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 23, 2014)

*Cool bike man*

Love those fenders,hey I need those fenders. What's a Mexican coke?


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 23, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Love those fenders,hey I need those fenders. What's a Mexican coke?




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexican_Coke


----------



## 1898Columbia (Nov 23, 2014)

*New Bike But Old Gentleman*

Today might have been the last riding day in upstate NY for a while.  I ran into President Martin Van Buren while riding my 2013 Salsa Vaya.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 23, 2014)

*Now I know*



rustjunkie said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexican_Coke




Thanks man.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 23, 2014)

*Cruised all three of these around the neighborhood today.....*

One at a time that is


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 23, 2014)

Today a friend came over and we traded off riding a couple of my favorites my 41 Huffman Cadet and my 37 Westfield Syracuse both of them ride great. 









This was not an easy shot and my buddy captured the moment.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2014)

*Monday project to ride....*

Today I tore my Dayton apart to put some new fat Franks on it. I really love these tires and the added capability of running them with 60 PSI makes them really fast.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2014)

*Tuesday....*

So the other set of the Frank Frank tires I bought had to go on my 36 electric that I put all my best stuff on. Rode it down to the pier Main Street probably 15 miles round-trip total.  beautiful morning down there.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 25, 2014)

bike said:


> Columbian was supposed to be the real thing




Peruvian yeyo ain't bad either


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 25, 2014)

Do those reflector-less tires ride as good as they look? Picked up a set from Steve at Velocipedist this weekend. Think I'll put them on my Twin20. Has a flat anyway.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Do those reflector-less tires ride as good as they look? Picked up a set from Steve at Velocipedist this weekend. Think I'll put them on my Twin20. Has a flat anyway.




Yeah I feel pretty special to have two sets without the reflector strip and now you have one set too? wow! they ride great!!!








The silver reflector strip on these just blend with my wheels and fender braces pretty awesome.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2014)

*Taco Tuesday....*

Today was a training day for me to make sure I'm capable for the big ride on December 7 coming up. I rode my Crusader just under 30 miles round-trip tacos at great mex rode from Seapoint atthe north end of dog beach from my house 27 miles back home.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2014)

My friend called me this morning to go for a ride so we took off about 6:35 and ended up down by the Newport pier.  round-trip 15 miles. 







Picking up a little snack at the pavilions on 32nd St.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 26, 2014)

Just got this back together and took it for a little spin.
Has a tank, gots to go


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 28, 2014)

Rode to a local watering hole for some much needed after Turkey Day refreshments


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Jason's (Obi) Bday tomorrow, so we went out for lunch and beers today


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Sunday ride. Girlfriend on her '53 Trojan (CWC) and I took out the '34 LaFrance (Huffman). My original intention was to restore the LaFrance but the more I look at it I'm thinking a wood bleach bath and accessories and go with it. V/r Shawn


----------



## tommydale1950 (Nov 30, 2014)

*1928  Colson*

57 Degrees today in Western NY. took the 28 for a spin ..


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 30, 2014)

*Hey Shawn*

Just my opinion, but the huffman looks great as is. But I love crusty bikes. Rob.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 30, 2014)

*Hawthorne motobike*

Rides great but sure is ugly.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Ride 'em all....*

I was gone with my family for Thanksgiving and busy that weekend and then it rained so I haven't rode a bike for four days. So today I rode all seven of my bikes in order of original completeness all the way to missing and wrong parts added. I made a list of things that I wanted to tweak or repair and realize again why these bikes are in my collection.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2014)

It's Wednesday and it is kind of raining off and on here so I took my rat Rod out to check the weather and cool things I may find on a rainy day. Real low gear for hauling or climbing going anywhere.


----------



## antiquecycles (Dec 3, 2014)

*me so sad it be rainin...*



57 spitfire said:


> Rides great but sure is ugly.




Sorry my friend, there is NOTHIN ugly about this! Trust me. I KNOW ugly.
-1uglynegro


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 4, 2014)

Took this old thing out on the first sunny afternoon in what seems like decades


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2014)

I got my blue bike back today and took it out for a nice ride. 1980 spitfire original paint. 






I have this listed for sale at $375 obo


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 6, 2014)

*Saturday....*

Today I rode my Syracuse and I met Steve who is driving his 40 Chevrolet convertible in the Belmont shore Christmas parade tonight with miss California waving to the crowd.


----------



## indiana dave (Dec 6, 2014)

Rode this ole AMF to our downtown lighting ceremony tonight.
Rides nice. I think it's wrth throwing some new tires on, but debating on repainting it, stripping it to bare metal and clear-coating it.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 6, 2014)

*Bare metal?*



indiana dave said:


> Rode this ole AMF to our downtown lighting ceremony tonight.
> Rides nice. I think it's wrth throwing some new tires on, but debating on repainting it, stripping it to bare metal and clear-coating it.
> View attachment 183673




Go for it. You already have a head start on the fenders. Check out monarkys colson for some inspiration.


----------



## indiana dave (Dec 6, 2014)

Yea. I swapped all the good chrome off a womens bike onto this one.
I think it would look pretty col bare metal, with the chrome and some white walls.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 7, 2014)

*1st Sunday of the Month....*

Pearl Harbor day I rode my Mead crusader to the cyclone coaster ride and then back home.  30+ miles round trip. 




First stop was Mike's house cause he was supposed to ride with me but he worked all night so he didn't go. 



As usual a lot of amazing bikes show up out here.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Tuesday ride....*

I rode my 36 electric today with brand-new grips from onecatahula. 
https://vimeo.com/114060061


----------



## rcole45 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Ride to lunch today*

Nice winter day in socal today . 3 mph breeze , partial overcast and a cool 68 degrees. Had to wear my long sleeve T shirt.  LOL


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 10, 2014)

Wow, some very nice bikes!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Thursday Ride....*

I got to work the last two days setting up an auction. Today I rode my 1980 blue Spitfire over to the corner to get a movie.







for sale $375 obo


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2014)

*Christmas Parade....*

Today I rode with the cyclone coasters in the Laguna Christmas parade. I rode my cadet. It looks like a parade bike. And it rides like a dream. 







After we ate I wanted to go out again for a little ride so I took it out to the river trail before sunset.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 13, 2014)

Thats a great lookin bike my friend! Merry Christmas!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 13, 2014)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Thats a great lookin bike my friend! Merry Christmas!




I'm with joe on this mark. This bike is sweet. Rob.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 14, 2014)

*'74 Letour,'62 Typhoon,'63 Fiesta*

Rode a bit yesterday and plan on riding the path into Rochester today....Plans changed,51 degrees today. I took a short ride and the bride wanted in on the fun so we took out a couple of our favorites.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Sunday morning....*

Thank you for the compliments. Today I rode my parade bike out to the local Swapmeet where I bumped into Cory riding my old Westfield looking for deals.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 14, 2014)

We're having a heatwave in Minnesota, yesterday was 45 degrees, so Nick took the Chief out for a spin. We'll get another ride in today, then I'm afraid we'll be back to normal...below freezing. 

Darcie


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 14, 2014)

Relatively early Schwinn New World


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Put the new pedals on and a set of John's Royal Chains and took my '54 Monark Cycle King out for a short spin.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 14, 2014)

Got a Seiss Silver Meteor horn for the Firestone. Rode around honking at people.


----------



## COB (Dec 15, 2014)

Just finished putting this Speed King back together today and took it for it's first ride in what I would bet to be a LONG time...


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2014)

*Monday ride....*

Today I rode my 36 electric to the bank and one more stop.  nice day before the rain comes back.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 16, 2014)

A friend of mine called me and offered to buy me a cup of coffee.  I rode my crusader around Huntington Beach Central Park with a cup O' coffee in my hand. The weather is cloudy with rain showers. 







I'm pretty sure that's the first time I saw an albino rabbit sitting right there by the trail.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Wednesday....*

Today I took my Honda shadow for a ride to go see Scott in Monrovia to trade some parts. I rode his 39 Alexander rocket while I was there and took a pic



I really love riding my motorcycle but it is not as relaxing as pedalin a vintage cruiser.


----------



## mike j (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice day in southern N.Y.  Took some rides today during work. Really nice spot in the Hudson highlands.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Later on Wednesday I wanted to ride a bike so I picked my easiest peddling 36 electric.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thursday morning I rode my cadet decorated for Christmas down to meet a buddy to ride along the coast of Huntington Beach.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Today is my middle son Andrew's birthday so we rode our bikes down to the barbershop and over to his grandma's for a birthday present; Which I hung on my newly acquired paperboy hook that I just installed.


----------



## rcole45 (Dec 18, 2014)

*todays ride*

Cool,overcast, light drizzle,great day for a ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 19, 2014)

I rode my cadet again because of it's Christmas decorations. Merry Christmas. I rode the Balboa Peninsula today and thought of Charlie.  there's definitely a hole down there now.  took some pics of some landmarks. 









A little warning in case you visit Newport Beach you want to make sure your registration is all current on your vehicle wherever you park.


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 21, 2014)

Today I am riding my 1980 blue spitfire and that's the Huntington Beach pier in the background.  the bike rides nice all original and for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 21, 2014)

Someone should really lock the exhibit hall at the anaheim convention center!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2014)

I rode down to Newport and bumped into Marty and showed him how to use Tapatalk. 









And I met Billy Who was another friend of Charlie's. I rode with Jim down to Huntington pier and then back home 20 miles total.


----------



## petritl (Dec 22, 2014)

I rode my Columbia up to the square to do some Christmas shopping.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice tad. Looks like decent weather in central ill. I'll be back in peoria tomorrow. It's much to crappy here to ride or do anything outside. Rob.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2014)

This afternoon I rode my challenger down to Cory's house to use his brand-new rack he bought. Tore the wheels apart and rebuilt my first Morrow coaster brake.  installed new  Fat Franks and this ride is awesome.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 22, 2014)

Rode my bare rust Schwinn C down to Atomic ale to grab a growler of "Plutonium Porter"  48° tonight in the northern desert.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2014)

Beautiful weather here today. Had a short errand and rode around through the neighborhoods looking for decorated Christmas homes on my Cadet.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 23, 2014)

Wow, fake snow! Thats dedication...


----------



## Hubb6901 (Dec 23, 2014)

I picked up this boys mc Higgins balloon tire bicycle and just trying to figure out some thing info about it it been repainted so just curious what year and if it used to have a tank. Value?


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 23, 2014)

I took my 1979 Schwinn Airdyne bicycle out for a spin today. I went about 5 miles. I saw a few cool bicycles on my ride home.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 23, 2014)

Sped Man said:


> I took my 1979 Schwinn Airdyne bicycle out for a spin today. I went about 5 miles.




...that's not a _bi_cycle


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 23, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> ...that's not a _bi_cycle




Yes, it is. It is an exercise bike


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 23, 2014)

Sped Man said:


> Yes, it is. It is an exercise bike




touché


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 23, 2014)

Fresh off the bike stand pics...N. Ca. afternoon ride...a Klinedinst Special...


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2014)

I took my wife out to breakfast at Papa Z's riding my Honda Shadow VT 1100



Merry Christmas.


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 24, 2014)

Took old Betsy for another ride today. Saw the same old sites. Can't wait for Summer though


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2014)

I went for a ride up the hill for lunch. It's busy out there everyone finishing up their Christmas shopping. I am riding my custom wartime Elgin




Just another thing to make BIKE miss California.  Merry Christmas from so Cal


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll give it to ya on the weather and if it wasn't for the high cost of living, high taxes, screwed up politics, mudslides, wildfires, and earthquakes it would probably be a nice place to live! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 26, 2014)

It is another beautiful day here a little bit breezy but very very clear. I took my challenger out to see how these new fat Frank's ride on this bike; rides great!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2014)

Rode over to pay a bill, then decided to stop by for a cold one...


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2014)

Rode the strand in Newport Beach in memory of Charlie.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie bravo (Dec 27, 2014)

Ice coffee stop in Garden Grove,Ca


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 27, 2014)

I picked up a bike off craigslist last night and cleaned up real nice.  took it out for a ride and then listed it for $325 all original blue Schwinn cruiser 1980 with S-2s and all the good stuff.


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 27, 2014)

Almost got run over when I took Old Betsy out today


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 27, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I'll give it to ya on the weather and if it wasn't for the high cost of living, high taxes, screwed up politics, mudslides, wildfires, and earthquakes it would probably be a nice place to live! V/r Shawn




We also celebrate clear days here in Southern California. We have a nice one today I am riding my Crusader and I'm on top of the parking structure. 



The brand-new Hyundai headquarters building here in fountain Valley with Saddleback in the background. 





I know...that is clear for us....


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 27, 2014)

Rode my 39 Colson on the bike path behind my house. Took a picture at what I like to call "Fall Out Park". The metal sculptures of kids, especially the one missing its upper body is kind of fitting for the history of this town.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2014)

After getting home from the Long Beach Swap, rode over to have a few Bloody Mary's and some breakfast.


[/URL


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 29, 2014)

Took this blue Spitfire down to the beach to ride along the Cliffs pretty day here. This is for sale at $375 OBO


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 29, 2014)

I hear by declare this threads new title now be known as "what bike did triple3 ride today" henceforth!     keep on truckn!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 29, 2014)

pedal4416 said:


> Rode my 39 Colson on the bike path behind my house. Took a picture at what I like to call "Fall Out Park". The metal sculptures of kids, especially the one missing its upper body is kind of fitting for the history of this town.
> View attachment 187712
> View attachment 187713



Love that bare metal colson. Thanks for sharing. Damn I need that Chainguard. Rob.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 29, 2014)

Triple 3 does own this thread! Haha. Cruised around town today. I had a vision of my last ride!


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 29, 2014)

tripple3 said:


> This afternoon I rode my challenger down to Cory's house to use his brand-new rack he bought. Tore the wheels apart and rebuilt my first Morrow coaster brake.  installed new  Fat Franks and this ride is awesome.
> View attachment 187014View attachment 187015



Are These are 235s? they fit the fenders perfectly


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 29, 2014)

*Schwalbe Fat Franks*



Oldnut said:


> Are These are 235s? they fit the fenders perfectly




Yes 235s. Clearance on the frame is the trick on some bikes. I had to add a link to my Huffman Dayton to get the wheel further back. They fill fenders Nice!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 29, 2014)

I rode my Dayton to my wife's work to take her out to lunch.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 29, 2014)

*Which bike to RIDE?*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I hear by declare this threads new title now be known as "what bike did triple3 ride today" henceforth!     keep on truckn!




I don't know if thats a compliment or complaint...I love to ride and have a lot of Time lately. I like to see everyones bikes being ridden...send me your bikes to ride or get out and Ride them.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 29, 2014)

tripple3 said:


> I don't know if thats a compliment or complaint...I love to ride and have a lot of Time lately. I like to see everyones bikes being ridden...send me your bikes to ride or get out and Ride them.View attachment 188061



Was a complement and if  I had a bike I'd be ridding it


----------



## okozzy (Dec 30, 2014)

Did you have her ride on the handlebars on your way to the local burger joint?:eek:




tripple3 said:


> I rode my Dayton to my wife's work to take her out to lunch.
> View attachment 188057View attachment 188059


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 30, 2014)

*Thanks  Obi-wan*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Was a complement and if  I had a bike I'd be ridding it




OK Thanks. You are welcome to come over and ride my bikes with me any time you are available. I have Schwinnnns for Obi-Wan. 2 real nice C-mods, with tank or without...or my 41 Challenger that rides amazing.
Come on out for a ride....









Oops, I broke this threads rule of no Duplicate pics...but exception for baiting another Rider......?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 30, 2014)

okozzy said:


> Did you have her ride on the handlebars on your way to the local burger joint?:eek:




I've tried and she won't do it. She thinks that she is too big to ride up front...and she def. won't peddle with me up there...we used her Ford.


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 30, 2014)

Took old Betsy to my doctor's office today.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2014)

Today I rode my 37 Westfield Syracuse with Schwindoggy on his Colson. A little windy but really pretty out. 







Happy new year!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 31, 2014)

Went out to breakfast with Scott and Jason.


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Today I took Old Betsy to the gym.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 31, 2014)

You guys are great. Weather looks very nice there. It's a whole 12 degrees where I am. Don't mean to sound jealous, I'm glad to see you guys having a good time even though I can't ride. Midwest sucks this time of year. Rob.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 31, 2014)

Nice ride today, Mark! I was gonna post pics but i took the same ones, lol. Mike is that your Adlake? Thats cool! Spedman- why are you lugging that exerciser around? Looks like the chicks dig it though!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 31, 2014)

Last ride of the year...took BART to S.F. and rode around before I went to a friend's surprise birthday party. Great day of riding in the city.

BART train station





AT & T Park-S.F.Giants


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 1, 2015)

Joined some fellow Coasters for a chilly early morning ride at the Rose Parade. 32°! Brrrr......


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 1, 2015)

Short cold ride on the Color Flow. Big week for improvements with a rear reflector  (that I illuminated) new decals from Memory Lane, correct used tank horn off ebay, and sporting new US Royal tires from John, fellow caber. A lot of good things have been said about these tires, and I AGREE with all of it. This bike had some old Kenda taiwan white walls on it. It looked and rode "OK", but the new US Royal tires is a true reproduction tire that is a real balloon size, noticeably larger than the taiwan stuff. VERY glad I bought these !


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 1, 2015)

Took Old Betsy up Mt. McKinley today. What a view!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 1, 2015)

Evans200 said:


> Short cold ride on the Color Flow. Big week for improvements with a rear reflector  (that I illuminated) new decals from Memory Lane, correct used tank horn off ebay, and sporting new US Royal tires from John, fellow caber. A lot of good things have been said about these tires, and I AGREE with all of it. This bike had some old Kenda taiwan white walls on it. It looked and rode "OK", but the new US Royal tires is a true reproduction tire that is a real balloon size, noticeably larger than the taiwan stuff. VERY glad I bought these !




Your Higgins turned out great. Good for you man. Rob.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2015)

I took my wife for a ride about 70 miles on my Honda shadow spirit. Cook's corner and Laguna Beach and Corona Delmar then back home. Another beautiful day. Happy new year.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks Rob !


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 2, 2015)

Betsy and I got a little lost today, though the view was incredible!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2015)

Today I rode my Crusader to Rite Aid to pick up meds for my mother-in-law "it's tough getting old; it's not for sissies" is what she said.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey Mark, is that fork bent back just a bit??


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Forks shouldn't bend...*

It is hard to tell even when you get down and "Eyeball it"... but you're not the 1st person to ask and wonder... but ever so slight...maybe.?  IDK
It rides straight and true "No hands" so I don't worry 'bout it. 
That is a "Mead" locking fork design that is a lil' dif than Schwinn put on all the rest of their bikes. I dig that about them....It is the way I got it. I haven't crashed into anything since I quit drinking.


fordmike65 said:


> Hey Mark, is that fork bent back just a bit??


----------



## moonbasejoe (Jan 2, 2015)

It's a picture from yesterdays ride, but I did ride it today.  1937 Elgin Oriole I just bought and quickly built to get it on the road.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 2, 2015)

moonbasejoe said:


> View attachment 188895




diggit


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 2, 2015)

Rode the Pope today.


----------



## RJWess (Jan 2, 2015)

moonbasejoe said:


> It's a picture from yesterdays ride, but I did ride it today.  1937 Elgin Oriole I just bought and quickly built to get it on the road.
> View attachment 188895




Great looking bike. I think I will be looking for a 37 Oriole frame and fork.


----------



## mike j (Jan 2, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> Rode the Pope today.
> View attachment 188896



 Really nice selection of bombers, I like this shot a lot.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 2, 2015)

I rode my schwinn trike today because I still haven't recovered from New Years.


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 2, 2015)

Does anyone know when the next Space Shuttle mission is? I seem to have a slight problem


----------



## eddie bravo (Jan 3, 2015)

Im stuck on my Twin for now, riding it since i put those wheels i got from Tripple 3.  Went out early and ran into a turtle.  Needles to say had to bring it home and throw it in the pond in the back yard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 3, 2015)

eddie bravo said:


> Needles to say had to bring it home and throw it in the pond in the back yard





..you sure that's a turtle? Looks like a tortoise...?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2015)

Should I post a pic of a "Turtlehead" to help confirm??


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 3, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Should I post a pic of a "Turtlehead" to help confirm??




...no, thank you.

Just thinking that a tortoise probly wouldn't dig being in a pond :eek:


----------



## eddie bravo (Jan 3, 2015)

..you sure that's a turtle? Looks like a tortoise...?

Well... I'm not sure anymore... You've confused me...

I guess he can get out of the water and hang out in the rocks around the pond 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice save on the turtle Eddie!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 4, 2015)

Today I put my rack and a bag and a rearview mirror on my challenger and took off to the cyclone coaster ride. First stop was at Mike's house to see if he could ride this month. It was 46° when we started the ride. 










Mike is running a skip tooth eight on the rear and a sweetheart on the front and rode 40 miles on that Majestic. I am running an easier gear 10.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 5, 2015)

Round-trip to the bank and back on the Continental:


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 5, 2015)

Rode this at the CYCLONE Sunday ride yesterday ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2015)

Today I rode a bike on its maiden voyage. 1939 Snyder built Peerless that I just finished rebuilding Hubs, bottom bracket, and headset with all new bearings and took it out for a test ride.











It rides straight and true like a dream.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 5, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Round-trip to the bank and back on the Continental:




I like the simplicity of that bike. Lots of fenders, bells, whistles, and tanks out there, but in the end you really don't need much to have a nice, functional bicycle if you have the right frame.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2015)

Today I rode my Cadet. First Cory came over and we rode around Central Park in Huntington Beach his ap said we did 8 miles. After he left I took off to ride down to the furthest point on the Balboa peninsula, and then along the coast to the north side of the Huntington Beach pier and then home. another perfect beautiful day here in SoCal. I'm sure I covered 40 miles at least and boy is my butt tired.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 6, 2015)

It's a little scary in the corners.


----------



## Chief Knockahoma (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey tripple3 ! it was good to meet a fellow cruiser on the boardwalk in Newport today, sweet Cadet you were riding!  I was the guy on the '54 Schwinn Streamliner, man you rode a few miles today! Congrats!
Hope to see you and all of our friends at Charlie Grayson's Memorial Ride in Newport this Sunday, for info: http://www.cyclonecoaster.com/


----------



## mike j (Jan 6, 2015)

Great looking rides & sounds like a fun had by all. There's  something to be said about SoCal. especially this time of year, compared to NYC, or thereabouts (most of the country). Here's my ride today, not long, but memorable.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Thanks Chief...*

Very Cool! Thanks for joining; Welcome to theCABE and for posting the CC memorial ride Sunday for Charlie. He was the 1st Vintage rider I met in NP at least 15 years ago.


Chief Knockahoma said:


> Hey tripple3 ! it was good to meet a fellow cruiser on the boardwalk in Newport today, sweet Cadet you were riding!  I was the guy on the '54 Schwinn Streamliner, man you rode a few miles today! Congrats!
> Hope to see you and all of our friends at Charlie Grayson's Memorial Ride in Newport this Sunday, for info: http://www.cyclonecoaster.com/


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 7, 2015)

Today I rode my 39 Snyder built peerless. First one I have ever owned with this low slung frame design that looks so cool. It fits me pretty well I like it and I really love the style. I logged another 20 miles









I bumped into Ron and we had lunch in Huntington Beach.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 7, 2015)

Those are great looking bikes Mark, but if I rode 20miles on one of those, my legs would fall off.


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 7, 2015)

The big chill is in. I managed to pull it out of the cave for a few moments


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 7, 2015)

Post office trip on a Rollfast.













wasn't me!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 7, 2015)

OOOOOoooo......I'm telling!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 7, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> OOOOOoooo......I'm telling!




Maybe I should charge for stickers instead of giving them away!


----------



## rcole45 (Jan 7, 2015)

*today*

On my lunch ride today I saw  TRIPLE 3 , we had lunch then rode together back to the S A river, took a few photos along the way.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 9, 2015)

Today I rode my rat Rod basket bike low gear, perfect for going anywhere; to sign the neighborhood for a big garage sale down at Cory's house in South Huntington beach tomorrow.  follow the bright green signs.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 9, 2015)

Took a break from working on my girl's Rollfast Bday gift and went on a lunchtime burrito run with Scott.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Nasty day for a bike ride but I did ride my blue Spitfire around the swap meet for a little while. It was a good day because I sold it and the guy that bought it gave me a ride home.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 11, 2015)

*36*

Rode my 36 ladies to the store for milk. Upside
Down in the rain.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 12, 2015)

Today I rode my challenger to the bank. Stopped in some neighborhood park to take a picture.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 12, 2015)

This afternoon I rode my cadet over to the appliance parts store. 







Secret taco spot in Huntington Beach


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 13, 2015)

Today I rode my 36 electric and my buddy was on my tall frame crusader. Both of these are solid riders.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2015)

I rode my 55 Cycle Truck to take the kids to school this morning.  One of the moms asked if the cage on the front was for my kids? Lol, nice sense of humor


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2015)

I rode my 55 Cycle Truck to take the kids to school this morning.  One of the moms asked if the cage on the front was for my kids? Lol nice sense of humor


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2015)

Today I rode my 39 peerless to the Thai restaurant for some soup for my sick wife. Ended up taking a selfie almost. 



I love the look of this bike and diggin how it rides too.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 14, 2015)

*what did you ride to day*

just got this old roadmaster to day rides real good!! from bicycle larry


----------



## rcole45 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Todays ride*

Great weather today.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 15, 2015)

Today I rode the rustjunkie custom up in Monrovia.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 15, 2015)

*Rode*

Rode my pos 46 dx around the neiborhood today. It's a balmy 45 degrees.


----------



## looneymatthew (Jan 15, 2015)

*test ride*

1936 fire road roadsters


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 15, 2015)

That came out gorgeous Matt!


----------



## gtflyte (Jan 15, 2015)

Test Rode 1942 CCM Road Racer 


 
'I picked this up yesterday and took it to work today and road it inside the garage.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 15, 2015)

looneymatthew said:


> 1936 fire road roadsters




triple-digits


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 15, 2015)

Today I took my Crusader out with an old seat recovered. I really like how it turned out. I took the pics by this old car with Riviera wheels on it I know you car guys like to figure things out by the lines behind the cover.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice seat


----------



## okozzy (Jan 15, 2015)

*Klunker..*.. nicely done!!!!




looneymatthew said:


> 1936 fire road roadsters


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 16, 2015)

Going to be mid 50's today, took the booger for a little ride then a picnic lunch in the yard!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey beautiful Friday again.  I rode my 37 Syracuse down to Balboa pier. My first stop was to do a little heater element replacement at a friend of mine's apartment. 







I would call this one a 20 mile seat.  As far as I would want to go on it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 17, 2015)

Monrovia ride today with Steve and Desiree:





















If you quote please remove the extra pictures, thanks.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 17, 2015)

*These two*

Pair of 46 schwinn dx.


----------



## eddie bravo (Jan 17, 2015)

Boys wanted to go for a Slurpee and cruise back home, visit the Gem Theater for a rest and time for siblings to argue [emoji19].  Priceless
Brought out the '30? Hawthorne Shelby flyer and the Twin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 17, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Today I took my Crusader out with an old seat recovered. I really like how it turned out. I took the pics by this old car with Riviera wheels on it I know you car guys like to figure things out by the lines behind the cover.
> View attachment 191180View attachment 191181




1949 Buick


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 17, 2015)

Today I rode my 1948 Westfield Rambler I just got this back from a friend of mine that had it for two years. I need to service it and then it will be for sale.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 17, 2015)

Went for a 20 mile ride this afternoon. Temperature was around 50 and  the sun was shining. Headwind was 17 mph which was not fun when I was  riding straight into it. 
I finally mounted the rear fender on my  1982 Trek 412. not a high end bike by any means, but I put some ok parts  on it and I don't feel that it's one of those overly racey road bikes  that you have to wear a full spandex suit to ride. It's just...Casual.  Shimano 600 shifters and rear gearset and threw a Brooks B67 on there  for fun. Wheels and hubs are cheapies. I was having a bit of trouble  figuring out what color to paint the bike, so I stripped it and didn't  paint it at all. I also added a Surly Crosscheck fork to the front for  better brakes and more clearance. I pinched the rear stays to fit a  700x38c tire and then brazed brake posts on for sidepull brakes. Rubbed  it down with Boeshield T9 so it shouldn't rust. Still need to put the  grips on. Can't decide on leather or canvas with shellac finish. Also  going to build some pannier racks out of steel rod. Probably go with a  1/4" to 3/8" for front and rear.





Stopped by Bybee Stone in Ellettsville for a few photo ops and an energy drink.
My trip today was inspired by the Liquor store. My cars are currently all kaput so one must do what one has to.



















Alpacas? Or Llamas?





As you can see, the Limestone industry is pretty much THE thing in Central Indiana.











And back at the shop.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2015)

This morning I rode my 39 peerless to the Golden West College swap meet to see what might've shown up. This bike rides supersmooth with all new bearings and straight as an arrow as fast as I can pedal with both hands behind my back. 12 miles round-trip.


----------



## RJWess (Jan 18, 2015)

Reprieve from winter today. Took a ride on the neighborhood trail.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 18, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> Went for a 20 mile ride this afternoon. Temperature was around 50 and  the sun was shining. Headwind was 17 mph which was not fun when I was  riding straight into it.
> I finally mounted the rear fender on my  1982 Trek 412. not a high end bike by any means, but I put some ok parts  on it and I don't feel that it's one of those overly racey road bikes  that you have to wear a full spandex suit to ride. It's just...Casual.  Shimano 600 shifters and rear gearset and threw a Brooks B67 on there  for fun. Wheels and hubs are cheapies. I was having a bit of trouble  figuring out what color to paint the bike, so I stripped it and didn't  paint it at all. I also added a Surly Crosscheck fork to the front for  better brakes and more clearance. I pinched the rear stays to fit a  700x38c tire and then brazed brake posts on for sidepull brakes. Rubbed  it down with Boeshield T9 so it shouldn't rust. Still need to put the  grips on. Can't decide on leather or canvas with shellac finish. Also  going to build some pannier racks out of steel rod. Probably go with a  1/4" to 3/8" for front and rear.
> 
> 
> ...




That is a nice rig,simple but stylish. That  Shimano  Arabesque  shifter is a nice touch.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sunday, January 18 I left on my crusader heading down to Balboa for the Charlie memorial ride. Great turnout lots of really neat bikes and 30 miles round-trip for me. 


https://vimeo.com/117123280


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 19, 2015)

Quick ride out to the Quarry Lakes regional park...


----------



## rcole45 (Jan 19, 2015)

*yesterdays ride*

Two photos from Charlies memorial ride yesterday.


----------



## Cory (Jan 19, 2015)

Does this count? I picked up this trainer at the old flea market yesterday for $15! Works so good with the cycletruck. It's super stable! Had a nice hour ride watching UK Top Gear.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2015)

I rode this old Schwinn to town today to do a little antiquing. 





Then took the Road King out for the rest of the afternoon. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2015)

Monday I got this Rambler all dialed in and listed; took it for a nice test ride. It rides excellent. 








For sale or trade $750


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2015)

Mark that rambler is very nice. Good luck on your sale. Rob.


----------



## mrg (Jan 19, 2015)

well, rode it yesterday


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 20, 2015)

2015 Columbia test ride...I refuse to call it a 1937.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Today I rode my 39 peerless to the appliance parts bank. This is the third part I've had to replace on the stove and I'm hoping it's the last thing it needs. Another cool little section of the grid. 







This is definitely a little lower pedaling position so I can't be in a hurry when I ride this. But it rides straight as an arrow no hands.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Knocking out some miles on the Schwinn Biodyne while enjoying the view! V/r Shawn


----------



## Iverider (Jan 21, 2015)

Dale Alan said:


> That is a nice rig,simple but stylish. That  Shimano  Arabesque  shifter is a nice touch.




Thanks! All the shifty bits are Shimano Arabesque!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2015)

Took a cue from tripple3 and legged down and into the Home Depot on The Black Monark:





Where are all you folks with the snow shots?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thursday I took my challenger over to the bank when I was done I decided to take a ride and went up onto the Santa Ana River Trail which on the side of the river is dirt. 









Adams Avenue overlooking the Santa Ana River towards the San Bernardino Mountains.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 22, 2015)

Took the Panther out for an after work spin. This bike rides so nice.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 22, 2015)

Look'n Good!

Chris


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2015)

Friday I'm going fenderless on my Crusader; left while it was still dark. Rode down to the Huntington Beach pier where I headed north to the water tower. I turned around and stopped at Jack-in-the-Box at Warner and PCH for a sandwich. And then I peddled to the furthest point of Balboa Peninsula. 







I took the ferry across to Balboa Island and I rode around the island to the bridge and then back along Pacific Coast Highway to where it tied back in to Newport Peninsula. 






Always plenty of cool things to see along my ride little over 40 miles today.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2015)

Took a Snyder out for lunch to a local "mom & pop"


----------



## spoker (Jan 23, 2015)

how bout a thread for us northern bros titled what did you wish you could have rode any day before may 1rst,ha ha


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2015)

spoker said:


> how bout a thread for us northern bros titled what did you wish you could have rode any day before may 1rst,ha ha




Let's see some snow shots, brother!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 23, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Took a Snyder out for lunch to a local "mom & pop"




This bike would look great in the fenderless Friday thread. Rob.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2015)

57 spitfire said:


> This bike would look great in the fenderless Friday thread. Rob.




So it shall be

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?67888-Fenderless-Friday/page3


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 23, 2015)

Went out for a few beers with my girl and a couple friends


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 26, 2015)

Quick roundtrip on the hooptie Harvard Deluxe to a local chew&choke for the most delicious onion rings in the area:


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 26, 2015)

That's one very cool hooptie. I need some cream fat franks for my rollfast. Rob.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 26, 2015)

Today I rode my 39 peerless with a friend of mine down to the beach along the coast and then back over to my moms house.  I started a new thing for me I'm wearing a helmet now.  better to have and not need  than need and not have. A friend of mine told me that. My mom was excited and said she has been praying that I would buy a helmet and paid me back for the cost of it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 26, 2015)

60 degrees and sunny in Dixie yesterday so I rode the 'ol Four Gill into town and had lunch. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 27, 2015)

Today I rode my 36 electric I left my house and went over to the Crystal Court in South Coast Plaza. Never leave your bike outside. And then I left there rode down the Santa Ana River to the furthest end of Balboa at the wedge. And then I rode back home. I added a GPS Magellan that I can move around bike to bike.  I went a little over 30 miles today.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 27, 2015)

Took a 1936 Hawthorne out for a short ride this morning to decide whether it can stay or go...no definitive answer...will have to flip a coin I guess


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 27, 2015)

I say it's a keeper....but I say that for most bikes


----------



## okozzy (Jan 27, 2015)

I want to be like tripple3 when I grow up, I'm envious!
Am I the only one?




tripple3 said:


> Today I rode my 36 electric I left my house and went over to the Crystal Court in South Coast Plaza. Never leave your bike outside. And then I left there rode down the Santa Ana River to the furthest end of Balboa at the wedge. And then I rode back home. I added a GPS Magellan that I can move around bike to bike.  I went a little over 30 miles today.
> View attachment 193466View attachment 193467View attachment 193468View attachment 193469


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 27, 2015)

*Did I ever mention I hate all ya'll Californians*

Took the 'ol Oriole out for a spin today...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks balmy--compared to the Arctic Circle! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 27, 2015)

It looks like Fido just about summed up what kind of a cycling day it was in Maine today.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 27, 2015)

That's awesome. I see by your attire you're in a positive state of mind 
...don't see your "doggie bags" tho! 
Mahalo, Chris!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 27, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Took the 'ol Oriole out for a spin today...
> 
> 
> View attachment 193490
> ...




I hear ya man. It's hard not to be jealous of their great weather, at the same time, I'm happy for them. Rob.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 27, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> I hear ya man. It's hard not to be jealous of their great weather, at the same time, I'm happy for them. Rob.




 No need to be jealous. Were dying of thirst out here.
We could sure use a bunch of that snow pack, so that we can drink up and go for a ride.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)

Shoot! Just got back from a ride down to the donut shop for a healthful breakfast of iced Vietnamese coffee and a chocolate glazed chocolate filled donut with chocolate chips on top, and see the camera was set to b&w!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeeze Scott! Did ya have to stop for an insulin shot on the way home??


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 28, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Took the 'ol Oriole out for a spin today...




Nice Fudgsicle machine back there


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 28, 2015)

*Last ride*

Rode my huffman for the last time. Sold it right afterwards. Rob


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> jeeze scott! Did ya have to stop for an insulin shot on the way home??




not yet


----------



## rcole45 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Todays ride*

Was overcast and cool today.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Bike Security*

I pulled my 41 goodrich challenger out again because it rides so awesome. Short trip couple of stops on errand. 





So the 99cent store has a security guard that stands out front; so I asked him if he would Guard my bike...way better than a lock....


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 29, 2015)

Just back from a coffee break:


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Thursday Ride*

Today I am out riding my cadet and I have over 28 miles logged so far and some cool pics. 







Total 34.55 miles on that seat today.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Please don't take this the wrong way but I gotta know do you have to work for a living? You get more seat time in a day than I do in two weeks. Roll on brother! V/r Shawn


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice Fudgsicle machine back there[emoji14]



Lmao omg that was a good catch.


----------



## RJWess (Jan 29, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way but I gotta know do you have to work for a living? You get more seat time in a day than I do in two weeks. Roll on brother! V/r Shawn




I was going to ask the same thing.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Work Sucks...*



Freqman1 said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way but I gotta know do you have to work for a living? You get more seat time in a day than I do in two weeks. Roll on brother! V/r Shawn




I work when I have to. I would rather not work. I am a CA state certified Journeyman Electrician that would rather ride old Balloon tire bikes, skateboards, waves, motorcycles, etc. 
Living the  California dream as long as I get to; thanking God every day.


----------



## bike (Jan 29, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> ...
> Living the  California dream as long as I get to; thanking God every day.
> View attachment 193838




Amen At least I got to do it for 10+ years - gotta put more wood in the stove...


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 29, 2015)

*ride for a living...*



Freqman1 said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way but I gotta know do you have to work for a living? You get more seat time in a day than I do in two weeks. Roll on brother! V/r Shawn




Now you got me thinking about my bills Shawn. Dang; I may go for another ride....Maybe I could get "Sponsors" to pledge so many cents/mile that could help the fact that I haven't worked much lately.
How much will you pledge Shawn? I ride because it makes me smile.
Let me think of a "wrong way" to take your question...nah Im smiling


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2015)

I ride, whether a bicycle or a motorcycle, to escape life's worries as well. I look forward to my weekends when I have some free time just to cut loose. I'm envious of your independence. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2015)

Today I'm going fenderless on Friday out on my crusader. went over to my bosses house to pick up a little money and McDonald's for fillet of fish Friday. 





I love the ride and style of this bike.


----------



## Cory (Jan 30, 2015)

Got to like that tall frame!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 31, 2015)

Today I rode my 39 peerless over to the Hallmark store that has a post office inside to mail off a badge I sold. And then I rode down to the bank to make a deposit so I could pay my rent.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 31, 2015)

Guess it's Snyder Saturday. Took Ol' Rusty down to a local drive-thru for some snax. 





















caught a couple neat shots by accident


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 31, 2015)

Hauled this one out for some sun today...


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm in Michigan. rode each one up and down the hallway.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Super Bowl Sunday I rode my 48 Westfield Rambler over to the swap meet this morning where I got a ride out to the cyclone coaster ride. A lot of cool bikes out there today. 



This is typically the last picture I take of a bike when I sell it.


----------



## moonbasejoe (Feb 1, 2015)

Hopefully the image shows up.  I tried to make up for a long, bikeless week and took out both my Elgin Oriole and Felt used to be MP......not a classic yet, but I have high hopes.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 1, 2015)

1942 Elgin, maiden voyage at the coasters ride


----------



## Cory (Feb 1, 2015)

Cyclone ride today. Bought this bike yesterday at a garage sale and brought it for sale for $250 with no bites 
The ride was so much fun!
 Many girls in Bikinis on the beach.
 Man I love SoCal.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 1, 2015)

Super Bowl ride...Here's my Halftime show... and the after game ride home in the dark...


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 2, 2015)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> ...Here's my Halftime show...




The greatest


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 2, 2015)

Quick trip on The Black Monark to Starbucks and OfficeDepot for a fuel&fax:


----------



## RJWess (Feb 2, 2015)

moonbasejoe said:


> Hopefully the image shows up.  I tried to make up for a long, bikeless week and took out both my Elgin Oriole and Felt used to be MP......not a classic yet, but I have high hopes.




Love the Elgin Oriole build. Nicely done, Great looking bike.


----------



## moonbasejoe (Feb 2, 2015)

RJWess said:


> Love the Elgin Oriole build. Nicely done, Great looking bike.





Thanks!  It's not quite done yet, but shouldn't change in look to substantially.  Gotta try my hand at recovering that seat soon.


----------



## mike j (Feb 2, 2015)

*Another day in the northeast*

"bout time this ole slacker payed some rent.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2015)

mike j said:


> "bout time this ole slacker payed some rent.




I love the picture and the idea. today I rode my Westfield Syracuse down to see my mom and go to the post office and a couple stops because I live in a great place for pictures. 







This bike rides even better than it looks in pictures.


----------



## mike j (Feb 2, 2015)

You sure do, and I'll bet it does. Wish I were there too!


----------



## Cory (Feb 2, 2015)

Another tall frame!!! Sweet!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2015)

*Thanks....*



mike j said:


> You sure do, and I'll bet it does. Wish I were there too!



Thanks Mike J If you get out of the cold to come out West Let me know; we will go for a ride. Any CABEr from the cold is welcome to look me up and ride with me....


Cory said:


> Another tall frame!!! Sweet!



Yes Cory, my personal best and everyones' favorite bike I own; that is also a Tall frame, Suspended tank, with all the correct goodies still in place.




I love it. No. It's not for sale....


----------



## Cory (Feb 2, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Thanks Mike J If you get out of the cold to come out West Let me know; we will go for a ride. Any CABEr from the cold is welcome to look me up and ride with me....
> 
> Yes Cory, my personal best and everyones' favorite bike I own; that is also a Tall frame, Suspended tank, with all the correct goodies still in place.
> 
> ...



I love the penguin darts and coffin chain ring.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 3, 2015)

Took the Continental out: trip to the breadbox and an iced coffee


----------



## COB (Feb 3, 2015)

Just finished putting this one back together today. New tires, cleaned all of the bearings, repacked them with fresh grease and took the bike for a spin.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 3, 2015)

Rode hexbert,the hextube.had to try out my new siren.weather is beautiful at about 70 degrees.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 3, 2015)

Today I rode my challenger over the 405 freeway into Santa Ana and then down the Santa Ana River Trail and back into Huntington to my bank. 





Fat franks fill fenders.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Tank bike going....*



rustjunkie said:


> Just got this back together and took it for a little spin.
> Has a tank, gots to go
> 
> Put back together dry...I put together with hours of LOVE....:o




I found this back on pg35
 when Scott declared it has to go.
Its going, going, still going....mine and still going....
Thanks Scott (rustjunkie) 
(Duplicate pic post necessary for clarification...)


----------



## Cory (Feb 4, 2015)

Very cool bike boys


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2015)

Today I tore into my Westfield rambler and put on some cream tires and made it ride as good as it looks.


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Lunch ride to HB*

Great mid 60s winter day for a beach ride


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 4, 2015)

I know its possible to block members but is it possible to block a thread?  I am so ****ing sick of listening to you guys brag about your lovely weather.  There is literally a 7' snow drift blocking me from opening my barn doors right now.  When the big one does finally hit California you guys should listen closely and you should be able to hear me cackling with glee from 3000 miles away.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I know its possible to block members but is it possible to block a thread?  I am so ****ing sick of listening to you guys brag about your lovely weather.  There is literally a 7' snow drift blocking me from opening my barn doors right now.  When the big one does finally hit California you guys should listen closely and you should be able to hear me cackling with glee from 3000 miles away.




More shoveling, less whining!  V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 4, 2015)

Damn it they took away my abilty to write the word ****. ***** **** **** ****ING ****!*


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> More shoveling, less whining!  V/r Shawn




Good morning from California bike riders. I am riding right now. I saw pics from back East and I pray for everyone back there while I ride. I didn't want to  quote bikehoarders post because I didn't want to bum him out looking at my pic again. 




When "The BIG 1" hits I am sure there will be a lot of folks Cackling with glee at us Cali. Sun Spoiled, smiling, outdoor enthusiast people....
I listened to my "Old man" telling snow stories of "Back East" and why he left there my whole childhood.... I am very thankful to live and grow up right here in the Orange County bubble of perfect weather...Im staying right here.
Sorry about the weather in the rest of the Country.... I will keep praying.
Same bike same day afternoon right here for the rest of you that like to see pictures of Southern California and what bike is being riddin.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 5, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 195109




GOOD GOD MAN! What are you doing out in that squall!?!


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 5, 2015)

Damn, Mark, at least wait till 10am when the squall burns off to take those photos. You are ruining our reputation. I had heard we were having squalls in the morning, but I don't get up that early. Looks like I just missed you yesterday in HB.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 6, 2015)

*The 39 Twin-Flex*

I took out the Twin-Flex today


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2015)

Met up with Scott and got some breakfast


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 6, 2015)

Friday afternoon I'm on my challenger again because I love to ride it and it looks great in pics. 







Wouldn't that be great to roll up on the goodwill donation truck and see an old bike sitting there.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 6, 2015)

Omg, I think I can finally post a ride pic tomorrow. The temp is supposed to be 60 degrees. I'm exited. Rob.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 6, 2015)

*spring is here already*

we need a lot more rain but i don't think were going to get much more this year


----------



## traveler11 (Feb 6, 2015)

There is enough lights on that one to do the baja 1000 ! But I like it  !  What is the black bucket .... Weather station ?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 6, 2015)

no,
just my drink holder


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 6, 2015)

Second ride of the day


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 6, 2015)

rustystone2112 said:


> we need a lot more rain but i don't think were going to get much more this year




I'm not so sure about that ...

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/west/nepac/flash-vis.html

I also see the remnants of a spinner down below there ! Those usually don't pop up until late July, could be another weird tropical summer ahead. BTW, I like all the lights 

pap
.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 6, 2015)

Weather station!! 

Good job, traveler11...good job...







traveler11 said:


> There is enough lights on that one to do the baja 1000 ! But I like it  !  What is the black bucket .... Weather station ?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 7, 2015)

*Great ride today*

Rode my 36 Hawthorne motoballooner in the park. Perfect weather at 66 degrees. Rob.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 7, 2015)

Warm enough to ride for now...


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 7, 2015)

*Rollfast*

New bike road today


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 7, 2015)

Today I rode my Rambler with Schwindoggy on his Firestone.


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 7, 2015)

*bikewhorder do not look*

It was a great low 70s day at the beach for a lunch ride, then the over cast came on shore and the temp dropped to a freezing 65 degrees and the wind whipped up to 5 or 6 miles an hour, hell I had to put on my long sleeve t shirt. We made a quick dash back to NB for some ice tea. Rough day!


----------



## ssc (Feb 7, 2015)

Indeed, brutal winter weather we had today.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Cory (Feb 8, 2015)

Am I  the first one out for a ride this morning.  It's 5 am in southern California and about 65 degrees out. I did put a sweater on with my shorts and sandals. I am riding one of my new bikes today. A felt 1909.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2015)

I rode my 36 electric to the swap meet I saw Cory already bought something.  beautiful day here again.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2015)

Went out for a late breakfast and a pitcher of Blue Moon with my girl and her niece.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## indiana dave (Feb 8, 2015)

Went for a ride into town this afternoon with my girls... They roder their modern mountainbikes, but I rode my 60's AMF bare metal cruiser. (It's been cleared)


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 8, 2015)

The wife ride the 1940 Rollfast and I was on the 37 Elgin.  We hit 4 thrift shops, 2 open houses and had an Italian lunch.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2015)

Took the "Bug Eye" out for a while today. V/r Shawn


----------



## Iverider (Feb 9, 2015)

So it was Saturday, but I've been boycotting the internet lately. Did about 4 miles on my 1982 Trek 412 in the morning with a local bike advocacy group and then 30 miles on messy gravel roads in Hoosier National forest on the same bike! My legs nearly locked up at the end of that, but a couple of Sierra Nevadas cooled them down!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2015)

My buddy came over today to go for a ride. He rode my crusader and I rode my cadet cool park. Eagle Scout project are the chess tables.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2015)

Today I rode my custom rat Rod over to the gas station to get some "parts cleaner".


----------



## Cory (Feb 10, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Today I rode my custom rat Rod over to the gas station to get some "parts cleaner".
> 
> View attachment 195992



Looks like one of my old baskets off a flip [emoji4]


----------



## baronvoncatania (Feb 10, 2015)

*No fair!*

Ten foot snowbanks on each side of driveway. I have to pull out onto main st. not knowing if another car is coming. Scary!

On the other hand, while shoveling snow from my driveway, a hawk swooped down and grabbed a sparrow just 12 feet from me!

WOW! really too bad for the sparrow though.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2015)

Today I rode my challenger around because it's a lovely day to take a bike ride.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 10, 2015)

*Weather*

Go ahead mark, rub it in. just hard to think about riding when it's 30 degrees and cloudy. I'm glad you guys can enjoy. That's an incredible looking blue sky. Rob.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 10, 2015)

Here's a couple pics from Monday's ride.  I made sure not to show the beautiful blue sky so nobody would know that it was 80 degrees outside.....oops.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2015)

I got a call from an interested party about my Rambler and so I rode it over to big lots. They passed and decided they want a Schwinn.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 11, 2015)

I figured it's february, I'll ride the snow bike (58°)! Rode my little girl in the trailer to the Bmx track for the morning!


I hate loading photos on the Cabe!! They always come out sideways or upside down!


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 11, 2015)

*The Four Preps  1957*

Was 82 degrees today and clear. this shot reminded me of a song.  26 miles across the sea ; Santa Catalina is a waitin for me


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thursday I rode my crusader down to the pier it's actually hot; not just beautiful here today.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 12, 2015)

Just cause it's setting around. Haven't rid it much but a few test trials since saving it from further death. added a new brake cable so, took it for a spin today. and I gotta say. it doesn't look as uncomfortable as it IS!.. aaugh..


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Nice bike....*

This morning I rode my Westfield over to the big lots parking lot and sold it hallelujah.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Track time...*

This afternoon I rode my challenger a little over a mile on the brick dust track at 80° out here today. 










I am riding this bike often lately because it's for sale and I only get to keep some for limited time.
Also because it rides so awesome.


----------



## mike j (Feb 13, 2015)

*A couple of days ago.*

Mile post 0, US 1. in the "Conch Republic". Great rides.


----------



## mrg (Feb 14, 2015)

My 2 favorite post war rides out for the day


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice vehicles Mark!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 14, 2015)

*A good ride*

I love this bike! Super smooth and solid rider.


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 14, 2015)

Me and my girl went for a ride today. She stole my 35 Goodyear and I hopped on my new Schwinn


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Me and my girl went for a ride today. She stole my 35 Goodyear and I hopped on my new Schwinn




Ahem....You mean '36 (Colson)Goodyear, right? Looking good Joe


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah 35-36 not sure


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Yeah 35-36 not sure




Those streamlined straight & double bars started in 36. 35's were still motorbike type frames.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 14, 2015)

man! that makes me want to get some rims plated....looks killer


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Lunch ride*

Was too nice to stay at home, Nice 75 degree winter day at the beach


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 14, 2015)

Took the hawthorne out today.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 14, 2015)

*I forget about this one last night*


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 14, 2015)

Love the backdrops! Great bikes! Keep em comin!


----------



## Cory (Feb 15, 2015)

It's Sunday morning and I'm out at the flea market looking for bikes!
First ride of the day [emoji4]


----------



## Cory (Feb 15, 2015)

20 min in and I  popped a old higgins with a double as bolt stem. $60 for the whole abomination.  SCORE!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 15, 2015)

Rolling around Golden West College on my Crusader to and from the swap meet bumped into Cory of course.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 15, 2015)

I took the Swiss out to goto the grocery store to pick up some coffee and saw this backdrop


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 15, 2015)

My wife and I went out for a ride. She is riding her Raleigh retro glide custom cruiser and I am riding my Huffman cadet.


----------



## moonbasejoe (Feb 15, 2015)

took my Oriole around the park a few times today after swapping the New Departure rear end for an n.o.s. blackout Morrow I had on another of my bikes I'm rebuilding.  Beautiful and 75 degrees here in northern California.


----------



## Cory (Feb 15, 2015)

moonbasejoe said:


> took my Oriole around the park a few times today after swapping the New Departure rear end for an n.o.s. blackout Morrow I had on another of my bikes I'm rebuilding.  Beautiful and 75 degrees here in northern California.



Love those black out hubs!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 15, 2015)

Another perfect day in San Diego.
Basking in the glow of Ravenala madagascariensis




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2015)

Took the Rollfasts out for a post Valentine's Day ride to Happy Hour


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 15, 2015)

Took the schwinns out today! My wifes maiden voyage on her valentines bike!


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Sundays ride*

It was a great day in San Diego. Good friends, food and a nice ride through the San Diego beach area.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2015)

Today I rode my 39 peerless. Really smooth ride, enjoying this bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2015)

Today I rode my 36 electric to the bank through the neighborhoods. 





Catchphrase nice rack!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 17, 2015)

The All-American came in today and I slapped it together and snatched pedals and grips from another bike.  I can't wait to clean her up.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2015)

My Crusader down to meet Ron in Balboa to ride along the Beach and lunch in Huntington Beach.


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 18, 2015)

*lunch ride*

Met Mark for lunch today. One Crusader and one Lincoln.Nice mid 60s degree, long sleeve t shirt day.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Today I am riding my 42 Elgin custom Tiki Beach rider. 









Almost 20 miles again today.


----------



## moonbasejoe (Feb 19, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Today I am riding my 42 Elgin custom Tiki Beach rider.
> View attachment 197474
> Almost 20 miles again today.





Great.  Now I need another Elgin.


----------



## Cory (Feb 19, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Today I am riding my 42 Elgin custom Tiki Beach rider.
> View attachment 197474View attachment 197475View attachment 197476View attachment 197477
> Almost 20 miles again today.



Love that painted on headbadge.


----------



## Cory (Feb 19, 2015)

I took a ride around the neighborhood after spending more time than I like to admit doing my first AMAZON FBA shipment. I tossed this 50's middle-weight together last week with a bunch of parts laying around. It really came together after I picked up these really unique 26 x 2.5 tires I had never seen before.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Nice Work!*

After all that work, you didn't have a "Black" seat??


Cory said:


> I tossed this 50's middle-weight together last week with a bunch of parts laying around. It really came together after I picked up these really unique 26 x 2.5 tires I had never seen before.


----------



## Cory (Feb 19, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> After all that work, you didn't have a "Black" seat??



It's comfortable anyways [emoji26]


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 20, 2015)

Friday I finished up a project I have been working on. I got these 1937 dated Morrow rim set from scrubbinrims but when I tore it apart the brake drum was split in half so I bought one from Joe. It is all back together now with some used Columbia white walls and this bike is about as original as I can get it. 20 inch tall frame rides like a dream.


----------



## COB (Feb 20, 2015)

Tripple3, 

You have some really cool bikes but the Tiki bike is my favorite!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 20, 2015)

*Fenderless Friday....*



COB said:


> Tripple3,
> 
> You have some really cool bikes but the Tiki bike is my favorite!




Thanks COB! That bike is a blast to ride; favorite style bars for riding; and some very cool features....


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 20, 2015)

So the bright and shiny chrome wheels that came off my Westfield I put on my electric that I put ALL my bright and shiny parts on.
It also changed the gear on this now to 22/11, 1 inch pitch. 













I rode up that dirt trail and along that path for about a mile before it switched to paved.


----------



## Cory (Feb 20, 2015)

Rode the Cycletruck to pick the kids up. So convenient that it has this handy cage on the front.


----------



## COB (Feb 21, 2015)

Had a little snow last night and today. Took out the Huffy "Good Vibrations" for a little fun in it. A balmy 30 degrees out today, much better than the -15 that it was yesterday morning...


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 21, 2015)

Took the old Panther out for a ride today...
View attachment 197943

View attachment 197944


----------



## barracuda (Feb 21, 2015)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Took the old Panther out for a ride today...




That looks near my neck o' the woods...


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 21, 2015)

I spent the day riding my old Boulder Defiant down Grapevine Canyon in  Anza Borrego Desert State Park.
It was a blast!
The weekend started out with a book signing by Charlie Kelly of Fat Tire Flyer/Repack fame and a showing of the film Klunkerz by Billy Savage.
Then the ride down Grapevine Canyon.
I'm feeling a little beat up now, but what a great day it was, spent clinging to the bars of an old Mountain Bike.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Feb 22, 2015)

Just picking up my buddies for a day out at Long Beach Veterans Stadium Bike swap. Hope to sell a bunch and get some riding in also.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2015)

Cory said:


> Just picking up my buddies for a day out at Long Beach Veterans Stadium Bike swap. Hope to sell a bunch and get some riding in also.




Hey Cory! Any room for me in there? :o


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2015)

Rode my '37 Colson on yesterday's Monrovia Vintage Bike ride...






Then went home and switched to my Hawthorne Twin Bar to grab lunch and a beer.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 23, 2015)

*MOMday....*

I changed some words to a "tune" stuck in my head....
Over the canal and through the Hoods to grandmothers house I roll,
It's her birthday today and so I must say,
I'm glad I have the day off. 












I rode my Cadet to both my moms then back up the SA Rivertrail.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tuesday I got my Snyder peerless built a little different so I can ride it Sunday to the Long Beach cyclone coaster ride... it's really comfortable now. 







I thought it would look goofy but I think it looks fine.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice! I just got back from a trip to the PO:


----------



## mike j (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow, that's a magazine shot, beautiful on so many levels.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 24, 2015)

mike j said:


> Wow, that's a magazine shot, beautiful on so many levels.




I agree. That is one badass photo Scott. Now you got me thinking about pulling those fenders back off of mine and getting some creme franks. Rob.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 24, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> ...Now you got me thinking about pulling those fenders back off of mine and getting some creme franks. Rob.





Or: build another bike!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 25, 2015)

On Wednesday I took my 36 electric over to Central Park and the Huntington Beach Library to ride around beautiful day here again. 





Hey Marty what kind of tree is that looks like orchids in it?


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 25, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Hey Marty what kind of tree is that looks like orchids in it?




Hong Kong Orchid tree.

http://www.moonvalleynurseries.com/blog/breaking-down-the-bauhinia-spp-aka-orchid-tree

They planted them all along the coast Hwy. in Corona Del Mar.

pap
.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 25, 2015)

*Titles of Trees...*

Sweet. I remembered this post. There's more than a couple people on here that know stuff....


cyclingday said:


> Another perfect day in San Diego.
> Basking in the glow of Ravenala madagascariensis
> 
> 
> ...






ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> Hong Kong Orchid tree.
> 
> http://www.moonvalleynurseries.com/blog/breaking-down-the-bauhinia-spp-aka-orchid-tree
> 
> ...


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh yeah, I love those too ! The common name for them is Travelers Tree. If you can get ahold of a ripe blossom pod the seeds in there are similar to the Giant Bird of Paradise except instead of orange fuzzy stuff, they have purple fuzzy stuff. They kind of look like a coffee bean and are about as easy as grass seed to sprout too 

pap
.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 25, 2015)

took a short ride on the Rollfast today:


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 25, 2015)

See ya Sunday!


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 25, 2015)

*Lunch ride*

Nice low 60s day at the beach


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 25, 2015)

Alright!
You guys are ready for the pole saw and the pruning shears.
The only thing I rode today was a Power shear and a line trimmer. Its the time of year for shearing the ornamental grasses. Pennisetum setaceum, Rubrum and Miscanthus sinensis.







ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> Hong Kong Orchid tree.
> 
> http://www.moonvalleynurseries.com/blog/breaking-down-the-bauhinia-spp-aka-orchid-tree
> 
> ...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 25, 2015)

After a crappy day at work, rode over to have a couple cold ones at a local bar.


----------



## mike j (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice shot, great ride, looks like a lot of fun out there in the west. Before you know it we'll be riding again in the northeast. There is, finally, some light at the end of the tunnel here.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2015)

On Thursday I went out for a ride on my challenger. Up and down the coast and through Huntington Beach.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 26, 2015)

Took my girl and neighbor out to Happy Hour...again


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2015)

Friday I rode my peerless down to meet Ron for lunch because it is going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 27, 2015)

You guys and those beach pictures. It was 1° here this a.m. so boys no ride for me.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 27, 2015)

Just back from a quick trip on TBM to help a friend out with a project. Nice ride: cool, breezy, a little rain in the air.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 28, 2015)

I rode to the bank and Rite Aid for my mother-in-law's prescription and then I avoided a car and ran into a curb and jumped off my bike and laid it down in a pile.  I'm okay. Good thing I'm riding fenderless on my wartime Tiki Elgin.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 28, 2015)

That's what I call Tiki love.
 Now, maybe you need a Voodoo Doll to put the whamy on the driver of the car that ran you off the road.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 28, 2015)

Took 'Ol Red up for a new lid:


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 28, 2015)

Chased my boy on the Greenway today on the Panther.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2015)

Took the Rollfasts out to Happy Hour and a ride around Monrovia with Rick(rickyd)


----------



## mike j (Mar 1, 2015)

Still not the best riding weather up here, but I managed to take this ole boy out for a test run around Skylands state park. Two speed Bendix worked flawlessly. Still have a little tuning to do but it'll be ready when spring finally arrives.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 1, 2015)

Went out for less than 5 minutes before it began to snow. This is a Hurricane Sandy survivor, 1965 Behrens German bike I bought from my friends dad last year and added a delta headlight I had just added yesterday after I "restored" it due to a very large hole on the right side by the "A' in delta. Also put a horn in the tank (but do need to clean up the wires and change them to black, new whitewalls, and added rack.ATTACH=CONFIG]199387[/ATTACH]


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 1, 2015)

*voodoo*



cyclingday said:


> That's what I call Tiki love.
> Now, maybe you need a Voodoo Doll to put the whamy on the driver of the car that ran you off the road.



i told mine to keep the earthquakes away


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Today I am riding my 39 Snyder built peerless for the Rollfast rollout at the cyclone coasters. I left my house a little before seven to go over to Mike's house. 



Mike is a good rider and always practices his track stands at every red light. 



Because I'm a little further away I rode 45 miles and Mike did 40 on our vintage cruisers.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 1, 2015)

Rode the Coasters Rollfast Ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2015)

Monday it hailed this morning when I was down at my moms house in South Huntington beach stayed on the ground for over an hour and it wasn't even cold out it was really bizarre I rode my challenger this afternoon cleared up nicely here. 





This bike has been for sale for a while I think I'm the only one Who could love this thing of beauty. I bought it in the dark Pearl Harbor Sunday morning 2013


----------



## Cory (Mar 2, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Monday it hailed this morning when I was down at my moms house in South Huntington beach stayed on the ground for over an hour and it wasn't even cold out it was really bizarre I rode my challenger this afternoon cleared up nicely here.
> View attachment 199587View attachment 199588
> This bike has been for sale for a while I think I'm the only one Who could love this thing of beauty. I bought it in the dark Pearl Harbor Sunday morning 2013
> View attachment 199589



I got the Hail to, lasted a whole 5 minutes. Lol. Love me my so cal.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2015)

This morning I needed to go to the bank to make a deposit and over to my mother-in-law's to take her prescription so I pulled my best original out of the house. 1937 Syracuse Pope Westfield 60th anniversary Bike. 







I have gone through this bike now so I am ready to take it on my next ride to the cyclone coasters in Long Beach.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 3, 2015)

Just back from a trip to the bank on Ol' Rusty.


----------



## okozzy (Mar 3, 2015)

What am I doing wrong?
Seems you guys are always riding, making trips to the bank to make deposits to boot, no withdraws.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 3, 2015)

okozzy said:


> What am I doing wrong?
> Seems you guys are always riding, making trips to the bank to depositing and not withdrawing.




Slackin' on yer pimpin'


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2015)

Today I am riding my 36 electric. I put a tank in it so it could be Tank bike Thursday. Ride on.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 5, 2015)

Best day we have had in months.  I took 2 out for a ride today.  The C model and the Streamliner. Bird Girl is not impressed.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 5, 2015)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Best day we have had in months.  I took 2 out for a ride today.  The C model and the Streamliner. Bird Girl is not impressed.




Beautiful bikes man. Rob.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2015)

Friday I am out on my challenger the surf is up a little bit today 2 to 4 foot sunny all the way down here happy Friday. This bike is listed for sale I love riding it. 















South swell hits the wedge and body surfers and boogie boarders and surfers in the water to get some.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2015)

I wanted to introduce Ed in this thread. He is a disabled veteran and  rides cross country; has everything he needs to rebuild that whole bike on that new frame he just bought. 





I'm going to put Eds story in his own thread in general discussion.


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Afternoon ride in Yorba Linda*

After installing a 3 speed on my 1927 Schwinn, I liked it so much I put one on my 1980 cantilever frame yesterday. Took it for a shakedown ride on the Cajon bike trail in YL. Nice rolling 6 mile round trip on an 85 degree day.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 8, 2015)

it was a whopping 65 degrees over here in Norwich, England so I decided to ride my 1960 PT Stallard around the city. Great fun.


----------



## Cory (Mar 8, 2015)

Finally got out for a little ride after tossing my back a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mr. Kool (Mar 8, 2015)

Sunny but still a little bit cold today.


----------



## Duchess (Mar 8, 2015)

Still waiting for enough of this to melt. To the left in the window picture, you can see the header frame of the storage room door.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 8, 2015)

A beautiful day in Dixie today so the Girlfriend and I got a nice ride in. She's become really partial to the Luxury Liner and I stretched the legs on the Speedline today.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Today we started on my 2004 Honda shadow spirit up to the 5K my wife ran. 



Next we rode to church and then back home.  After that I hopped on my 37 Westfield Syracuse and rode down to the beach to meet some other riders on this beautiful day. We rode down to Huntington and had lunch.


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 8, 2015)

*Sunday ride*

Met with a few friends, rode to Huntington Beach for lunch. Great day


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 9, 2015)

*shadow rider....*



rcole45 said:


> Met with a few friends, rode to Huntington Beach for lunch. Great day




Monday I am wriding my36 electric crusader that everyone told me I would never find a tank for. Awesome rider; easy no hands. I saw some shots of this wall that I took as a "copy me model."









I climbed this dirt hill; perfect gear for going anywhere bike.


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 9, 2015)

*copy me model*

my shot has no one on the bike, the ghost rider ?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 9, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Monday I am wriding my36 electric crusader that everyone told me I would never find a tank for. Awesome rider; easy no hands. I saw some shots of this wall that I took as a "copy me model."
> View attachment 200984
> View attachment 200985View attachment 200986
> I climbed this dirt hill; perfect gear for going anywhere bike. View attachment 200987




looks like a bunch of shady characters to me!


----------



## frank 81 (Mar 10, 2015)

61 degrees today, Rode the Hawthorne 5 Bar,  After Minimum Cleaning,& I put on good tires.View attachment 201203


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2015)

Went out on TBM in search of Red Oxide primer. Ace: no. Home Depot: no. Pep Boys: got it!
Picked up some Flat Rate Priority envelopes at the PO: they're cheaper than small flat rate box to post


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2015)

Today I am riding tankless and fenderless on Tuesday my wartime Tiki Elgin. This has happened to me before. The problem with running without fenders and the drop stand is not that it falls down but that it may bounce up catch the tire and slam on your rear wheel; locking it up skidding to a stop. It happened to me crossing an intersection; so that I could make the green light; as fast as I could pedal....
I got off the bike backed it up to free the drop stand from the tire;  it's definitely tweaked. 











And right after I installed those fat franks I got a bald spot. At least it's taco Tuesday and the food was cheap.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> And right after I installed those fat franks I got a bald spot.




Dang!


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 10, 2015)

Near 50 today in the Detoilet area,the snow is melting fast.Took my  Spitfire 5 for a nice spin.Forgot to take pics.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2015)

It's a good thing that drop stand lock up didn't happen while you were taking an overhead selfie.
Then it really would have been taco Tuesday.


----------



## Cory (Mar 10, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> It's a good thing that drop stand lock up didn't happen while you were taking an overhead selfie.
> Then it really would have been taco Tuesday.



Marty said "taco"
[emoji4]


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> It's a good thing that drop stand lock up didn't happen while you were taking an overhead selfie.
> Then it really would have been taco Tuesday.




I have been trying these now on a couple different bikes.  today's is my best so far.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2015)

I have to agree. That's a good one.


----------



## mike j (Mar 10, 2015)

Me too, I think you've got it now.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks guys. Today I am out on my 04 Honda shadow spirit VT 1100 rides like a dream of course. 



I am editing after your post really? Because it was an awesome ride. Droppped down superior onto PCH Rode all the way through Huntington, Sunset Beach, drop down by seal Beach pier, rode through Belmont Shores all the way through downtown Long Beach and along some of the Toyota Grand Prix raceway, up over a big giant terminal Island Bridge, through some more of ports and then the Vincent Thomas Bridge around to The bottom of the 110 freeway. Super cool ride on a motorcycle would like to do it again.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Today I am out on my 04 Honda shadow spirit VT 1100 _rides like a dream _of course.




really??


----------



## Cory (Mar 11, 2015)

I rode my newly acquired (from tripple3) 39 Tall frame Mead frame and fork. Had to toss some new parts on it. The best riding old bike I own now. I guess you call this a hybrid, a rat, a restomod??


----------



## Xcelsior (Mar 11, 2015)

38 motorbike, maiden voyage....










Nice rider, needs a cleaning...


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 11, 2015)

I rode the Flatty to meet the wife for lunch.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> really??




I had an errand to do so I took my 39 peerless out. I dig this bike people have offered me some cash for it but nobody has stepped up enough yet. 







I get it rustjunkie...thats a Honda "Dream"  Good one:o


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2015)

Put some franks on that thing so you can lean it over in some long sweepers


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Put some franks on that thing so you can lean it over in some long sweepers




Hey did you say long sweeper?




This bike has fat Frank's on it now.


----------



## mrg (Mar 11, 2015)

Og hot rod/early Jag, one of my best riders.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 11, 2015)

*Rode today*

1946 bf goodrich leader (dx).


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Dangerwagon (Mar 11, 2015)

Very first ride today.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 12, 2015)

Did you get that from Joe?  Great bike!  



Dangerwagon said:


> Very first ride today.
> 
> View attachment 201478


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 12, 2015)

*This one*

My reformed rollfast. Rob.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 12, 2015)

*I took my 1939 Clipper out for a spin today*

I needed to update the Clipper Pics so I rode it to lunch today.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2015)

Looks great Rob!
Guess it's a white Franks day. Took the Rocket out for a short AM ride:


----------



## Dangerwagon (Mar 12, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Did you get that from Joe?  Great bike!




Yeah, couldn't resist.  He hooked me up.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 12, 2015)

Great shots again Scott! I rode my 36 Electric Crusader with my buddy riding a Phat 29er that I didn't take pics of...



rustjunkie said:


> Looks great Rob!
> Guess it's a white Franks day. Took the Rocket out for a short AM ride:


----------



## the tinker (Mar 13, 2015)

*Must be spring!*

65 DEGREES!  First bike ride of the year !   Here is the tinker himself (smiling !!!!!!) Old Milt next door took a photo of me after I rode the Hawthorne rat rod for the first ride since last year.  Nobody will spoil my day today, its friday the 13th. and spring is here!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice ride tinker. It's always good when you can finally get that first ride in after a long winter. Rob.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2015)

Heating up in the SGV too, just back from a "cold one" run on Ol' Red:


----------



## Duck (Mar 13, 2015)

Tell the Tinker he's got a nice sickle, there.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 13, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Heating up in the SGV too, just back from a "cold one" run on Ol' Red:




Damn that bike looks better every time I see it.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 13, 2015)

Manton and Smith green Mead Ranger.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2015)

Beautiful Friday. I got to work the last two days which I am thankful for; though I don't miss it. Rode down to the pier. It's very windy today and there is a lot of kite flyers down there; fun to watch for a few minutes.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday nite car show ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 13, 2015)

Took a short spin around the block, then dropped it off at the shop for some much needed clutch work.
1931 Schwinn built Excelsior Henderson Streamline.
Model KJ




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 14, 2015)

Saturday morning I rode my 37 Syracuse down to the donut derelict hot Rod show and then over to the swap meet.  nice day again.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 14, 2015)

*What did you ride today?*

Put the reds back on my elgin and had a nice little ride. Rob.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 14, 2015)

My wife  wanted to ride to the grocery store so I grabbed my newest bike to me. Phat rumble 29r three speed with front disc brakes and rear roller brakes.  cool bike really fun to ride.


----------



## the tinker (Mar 14, 2015)

Nice ride you got there Rollfaster, Sure like those old Elgins.....


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 15, 2015)

Sunday morning I rode my challenger over to Golden West College swap meet saw Cory out there shopping. 







 I caught up with my wife riding home from a morning jog at the track.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 15, 2015)

*Riding today*

Took out my 41 colson scout.first real ride out with it after going though all the bearings and taking dents out of the rear fender. Nice and smooth rider. Rob.


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 15, 2015)

Took the newest member of the herd on it's shakedown run after putting it together. 59 Western Flyer "Golden Flyer"


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 15, 2015)

I ride 15 bikes today....just to the front yard...lol


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 15, 2015)

How do we top that Chris? There all beauty's! Rob.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 15, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> How do we top that Chris? There all beauty's! Rob.




Thanks Rob...I just added more shots of them in my album.  There are my 1933 to 42 bikes.  I have a few more bikes but they don't fell into this category. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1986


----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 15, 2015)

Took a ride on this old girl....


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 15, 2015)

Same bike different day. I just rode to a local park and home. I'm ordering a set of w/w Grand Tycoons,those knobbies are old,dry and killing me.Man,I'm outta shape from last year!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 15, 2015)

Nothing particularly new here- still fiddling with this 1940 New World.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 15, 2015)

Just back from an afternoon spin with Mrs. Rustjunkie on her Westfield Carnival, me on Back in Black.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 15, 2015)

Great pics as usual Scott . I really like that bag,did you make it ?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 15, 2015)

Dale Alan said:


> Great pics as usual Scott . I really like that bag,did you make it ?




Thanks, Dale! Yeah, I made the bag: English Bridle leather, hand-stitched with genuine Irish Linen cord.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 15, 2015)

Got the old lady out for a ride today!


----------



## mike j (Mar 16, 2015)

Lookin' good Mr. & Mrs. Schwinndoggy. Scott, by the looks of Mrs. Rustjunkie's ride, it looks like she may share the same opinion of patina that many of the wives ( including mine ) have.


----------



## frank 81 (Mar 16, 2015)

Havn't found out what kind of  bike  this is. lets call it a oldie with new parts. Excellent rider. 6 Miles Today. View attachment 202613


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 16, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Thanks, Dale! Yeah, I made the bag: English Bridle leather, hand-stitched with genuine Irish Linen cord.




Very nice work,first thing I noticed was the stitching. That is no easy task to make it look so nice,mine never turns out like that . Great work with that heavy leather too.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 16, 2015)

*Ice Out*

I know the bike is too modern to count,but I made it down the driveway . I plowed some floaters out of the way,but it's the frozen bottom that got me in those puddles . Only fell once,glad I landed on my good side...I think. Just happy to see some dirt,been a long winter.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2015)

*What bike did I ride today?*

The rollfast. Beautiful here today. 82 and sunny, perfect. Rob.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2015)

*My Shiny Cadet....*

I have been working and finished the project up to rough stage today and got to go for a bike ride. Don and I rode from Huntington down into Newport and back. Another beautiful day. Work sucks but I am thankful for it.







After I got home I took off the original bars and grips because they are old and cracked and I put on my comfortable torringtons that I really love. 



All original 1941 Huffman built cadet


----------



## Cory (Mar 19, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> I have been working and finished the project up to rough stage today and got to go for a bike ride. Don and I rode from Huntington down into Newport and back. Another beautiful day. Work sucks but I am thankful for it.



I have been waiting for tripple3 to get out for a ride. [emoji4]


----------



## 56 Vette (Mar 19, 2015)

My girlfriends daughter got off of track practice, and wanted a snack, so I got the B6 out and her collegiate I refurbished for her for christmas. We rode up to the old carry out with the old uneven creaky wood floors for ice cream. Nice ride but a little chilly, only 40 here today. Joe


----------



## M38A1 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 19, 2015)

M38A1 said:


>




Got any old stuff?  V/r Shawn


----------



## M38A1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Got any old stuff?  V/r Shawn




Just sold what I believe to be a '39 Colson and have a one-owner '35 Wards Hawthorne.  Also a '74 Schwinn LeTour one-owner.  Do they count?


----------



## Cory (Mar 19, 2015)

M38A1 said:


>



How do you ride that thing, looks like you won't go far with the wheels off the ground.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 19, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> I have been working and finished the project up to rough stage today and got to go for a bike ride. Don and I rode from Huntington down into Newport and back. Another beautiful day. Work sucks but I am thankful for it.
> View attachment 203190View attachment 203191View attachment 203192
> After I got home I took off the original bars and grips because they are old and cracked and I put on my comfortable torringtons that I really love.
> View attachment 203193
> All original 1941 Huffman built cadet



Huffman shmufman! You failed to mention that beautiful Colson you got to ride with! Lol. Great ride beautiful day!


----------



## Cory (Mar 19, 2015)

Took my 5 year old out for a ride around the Neighborhood.  I rode my 39 Mead and he rode a Triton Recumbent I bought at a garage sale a while back. It even stretches out long enough for me to ride.


----------



## Cory (Mar 19, 2015)

Cory said:


> Took my 5 year old out for a ride around the Neighborhood.  I rode my 39 Mead and he rode a Triton Recumbent I bought at a garage sale a while back. It even stretches out long enough for me to ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Huffman shmufman! You failed to mention that beautiful Colson you got to ride with! Lol. Great ride beautiful day!




Sorry Don what did you think of overhead selfies?


I had a great time and I love that Colson that you rode today it's one of my favorites and would love to be next in line if you decide to get rid of it and I happen to have money at the time.


----------



## Cory (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey Don, you should try a overhead selfie. I just did my first.


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 20, 2015)

*lunch ride*

Rode to downtown for lunch


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2015)

My wife and I have the day off to celebrate our 27th anniversary on March 18. We started off took a long ride on my Honda shadow. Down to San Clemente along the coast beautiful day. 



Later we loaded up our bikes and drove to a park and Irvine and rode all around in there. Very beautiful parks in Irvine very well-maintained.


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 21, 2015)

Cool but sunny first day of spring in Romeo Michigan. Took the 53 Higgins out for it's first ride of the season. Have added a few things to the bike over the winter, and I think I created an over weight monster. Either I have to get in better shape, or the bike needs to go on a diet. After a half mile, my legs were falling off. Kids in the 50's must have been built like Mr. Universe!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 21, 2015)

I went out on my bicycle later in the morning to pick up the killer deals when they're ready to give it away I of course loaded my basket and an extra on the rack. And a couple pics of silly things you see at garage sales. 









I bought that a.m. FM clock radio for three dollars plugged in and it works great that's my nightstand.


----------



## Cory (Mar 21, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> I went out on my bicycle later in the morning to pick up the killer deals when they're ready to give it away I of course loaded my basket and an extra on the rack. And a couple pics of silly things you see at garage sales.
> View attachment 203629View attachment 203630View attachment 203631View attachment 203632
> I bought that a.m. FM clock radio for three dollars plugged in and it works great that's my nightstand.



You do see some silly stuff at Garage Sales, my problem is I keep taking it home. Here is some of what I loaded in my Prius and trailer this morning all from Garage Sales.


----------



## slick (Mar 21, 2015)

I took Karlas 1941 Fox badged Shelby out for its first test ride today. She's had it for a good year i think bit its been on my rebuild back burner list. We got this beauty from scrubbinrims. The bike was sold at a Rowlett's department store in Virginia. Its honestly the only one known to exist in these colors, from this store, with that badge on it. It never had a tank or rack. I added this chrome rack but didn't attach it to the rear fender. Didn't have the heart to drill the holes In the fender. The chrome rack and 3 rib headlight i also added compliments that gorgeous chrome badge well. It rides smooth as silk, whisper quiet, and geared to be a very fast, easy pedaling bike. Love it more than she does i think. Lol


----------



## mrg (Mar 21, 2015)

Great car/old surfboard show in HB but where were all the bikes?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sunday morning I rode my 36 electric to the golden west college swap meet to see what got found this weekend. I really enjoy riding this bike and all the compliments that it gets too. 











Nice....


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 22, 2015)

Rode out this morning for a couple much needed Bloody Mary's


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 22, 2015)

Having some fresh brews with friends at Pacific Plate Brewery in Monrovia.


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Sunday lunch ride*

My friend Steve and I rode to Huntington Beach for lunch. Great weather, nice car show as a bonus


----------



## ballooney (Mar 22, 2015)

Rode with my 9 year old son out to the rural cemetery.  Had an interesting discussion about our mortality while looking at tombstones dating back to the late 1800's.  






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 23, 2015)

Found a Cold Stone card in the desk drawer so of course it had to get used


----------



## the tinker (Mar 23, 2015)

ballooney,  Years from now when your boy is grown and gone on his own you will reflect on this bike ride.
Many years from now so will he. That ride he will be remembered more then any expensive vacation or trip.
 good job dad.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 23, 2015)

Today I took my challenger out after work just to go for a bike ride. I really enjoy riding this bike.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Mar 23, 2015)

Took the DX out for a ride on the Alameda Creek trail...Nice day for a ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2015)

Tuesday morning I am out on my 37 Westfield Syracuse enjoying a beautiful day in SoCal


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 25, 2015)

It's a special day and it has been a wonderful ride on my most favorite pieced together over years: 1936 Electric Crusader.







This bike gets a lot of attention and people want to ride it.





At the end of the ride I was coming back down over the 405 freeway and the sprinklers were on to give me a nice cool down.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 26, 2015)

I went out to do some errands on my Goodrich challenger. Stopped by Mike's house and he joined me for part of the ride. Then I had one more errand to do and it was getting windy so I got on my only geared bike with 29 inch wheels. 









Freewheel, rear roller brake and front disc brake.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 26, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> It's a special day and it has been a wonderful ride on my most favorite pieced together over years: 1936 Electric Crusader.
> View attachment 204551View attachment 204552View attachment 204553
> This bike gets a lot of attention and people want to ride it.
> View attachment 204554View attachment 204555
> ...




That's the attention we all hope to get when we ride our old bikes. Nice job mark. Rob.


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Beach ride today fof lunch*

mid 80s day at the beach. like summer is already here.


----------



## slick (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok. Well, i can't top Tripple3 with his pinup photo shoot on the beach but, i drug down my 35 Colson Motorbike. Its in dire need of a restoration. Somebody started it years ago and stripped it to bare metal unfortunately and rattle bombed it with a good case or two of paint. Horrible..... 

Id ride it if i could find nice 28" singletubes....HINT HINT.


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Mar 27, 2015)

Took my freshly built 64 Silver Jet - turned Big Boy Rail for a spin around the neighborhood 









Cheers,
Dr. T


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 27, 2015)

*Slick, I wanna c ur RIDE....*



slick said:


> Ok. Well, i can't top Tripple3 with his pinup photo shoot on the beach but, i drug down my 35 Colson Motorbike. Its in dire need of a restoration. Somebody started it years ago and stripped it to bare metal unfortunately and rattle bombed it with a good case or two of paint. Horrible.....
> 
> Id ride it if i could find nice 28" singletubes....HINT
> 
> ...


----------



## slick (Mar 27, 2015)

I always ride but forget to take pictures. Tomorrow ill be riding...ill post some tomorrow night.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 27, 2015)

Lunch with Steve at The Market Grill


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Mar 27, 2015)

Another great day for a ride...Alameda Creek trail to Niles canyon...doesn't hurt to bring along a Friday beverage to cool off!






View attachment 204996


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Mar 28, 2015)

What???...Nobody is posting a ride for Saturday?? Must be the start of Swap Meet Season...
I guess I'll post today's ride.

Alameda creek trail out to Coyote Hills park...Nice 12 miler to pick up my free 2015 Trail Challenge shirt!!

with grazing sheep





Coyote Hills marshes




Cold beverage required




free shirt!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2015)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> What???...Nobody is posting a ride for Saturday?? Must be the start of Swap Meet Season...
> I guess I'll post today's ride.
> 
> Alameda creek trail out to Coyote Hills park...Nice 12 miler to pick up my free 2015 Trail Challenge shirt!!
> ...




Isn't it cool to post two rides in a row before somebody else? A ride inspires another rider to ride... which I think might have been the point of starting this thread… .

I am out riding my challenger because it is a beautiful day to go for a ride. 





Great pics on your ride too. arfsaidthebee. Great job!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks Tripple3...You're the king of this thread...Shout out to Rustjunkie and a thumbs up for starting this thread.  For me, riding my bikes is the best part.

Here is another one from today with a large open field...Unfortunately, land like this is rare around here and soon this parcel will be ground up for McCondohouses...


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 29, 2015)

Second Saturday of spring in Michigan. Yep, 39 degrees. Took the 59 Evans out for the first spin of the year. Great riding middleweight.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Mar 29, 2015)

On a roll...Took the Huffman National out for a quick ride today...

View attachment 205438

Quarry Lakes park


----------



## slick (Mar 29, 2015)

I rode the red/maroon shelby in between the other 2 Shelbys yesterday. Karla rode the white one behind it with baby blue darts. A great day with another 40 + bikes.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 29, 2015)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> On a roll...Took the Huffman National out for a quick ride today...
> 
> View attachment 205438
> 
> Quarry Lakes park



I miss my rides out in Fremont.did the niles to coyote hills trail quite a bit.quarry lakes was still a quarry then.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2015)

I rode the red/maroon shelby in between the other 2 Shelbys yesterday. Karla rode the white one behind it with baby blue darts. A great day with another 40 + bikes.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Slick that is very cool.
> Today I was out veterans Stadium where I bought this little red Spitfire and rode it around at the swap meet. Got home and rode it around some more and took some pics of it to put it on craigslist for asking $175 in fountain Valley California
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 29, 2015)

My moms dad worked for Hughes Aircraft, and helped build the Hurcules Flying Boat.
Otherwise known as the Spruce Goose.
So I couldn't resist a picture of my 1940 Huffman built Dayton Mainliner underneath a picture of the only flight that aircraft ever made.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2015)

My wife and I both have today off so we rode our bikes over to the track where she jogs and I ride. 






I installed the seat I picked up yesterday from a friend of mine that recovered it. An excellent job like I have never seen.





I told him everyone is going to want a seat like mine and he's not sure he wants to do all the work that it takes because nobody wants to pay the money that it costs…


----------



## slick (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok tripple3. I rode this today to the post office. Its my new, dirt cheap beater,bar hopper. I tried to do a "action selfie" but it didn't turn out like i wanted.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2015)

slick said:


> View attachment 205696
> 
> Ok tripple3. I rode this today to the post office. Its my new, dirt cheap beater,bar hopper. I tried to do a "action selfie" but it didn't turn out like i wanted.




Slick the trick is to learn to steer your bike with your seat post put your hands up in the air as far as you can reach and take the picture and you get a lot more of tthe bike. 
It takes practice but the real trick was when I tried to look up into the camera and everything gets Squirrley when you take your eyes off the road…





It takes practice slick I know you know that and desire... each bike has its own spot that will let you ride it without the handlebars...


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 30, 2015)

slick said:


> bar hopper.       I tried to do a "action selfie" but it didn't turn out like i wanted.




try if before the bar


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 30, 2015)

Thigh and calf muscle work out today on this one.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 30, 2015)

That's a sure fire crash-O-matic if I try that....


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Mar 30, 2015)

Took the beach cruiser out for a ride today, fun but tiring due to the fact i live on a slant, fun on the way down, exhausting on the way back up.


----------



## slick (Mar 30, 2015)

Ya the apes on that coppertone say no way. Haha. Maybe on a prewar ballooner. That middleweight is a squirrelly one for sure.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 30, 2015)

yesterday I rode two of these.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 30, 2015)

...and I absolutely did not ride this one!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 30, 2015)

oh, and I think I may have ridden this...


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2015)

slick said:


> Ya the apes on that coppertone say no way. Haha. Maybe on a prewar ballooner. That middleweight is a squirrelly one for sure.




Some bikes do you say no way but it has nothing to do with the apes. My best selfie were with a high bars.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 31, 2015)

*Are you kidding????  This is this morning...*





Ain't it beeeeutiful?

I hate this place!  Moved away to escape this (to Albuquerque) only to come back for the Grandkiddies.....They're great but getting old enough to visit Grandma and Grandpa in someplace warm!

Mike


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 31, 2015)

mickeyc said:


> Ain't it beeeeutiful?




I'm not a fan of snow but that _is_ beautiful! I see a Give It Your Best Shot! (bike photography) post right there


----------



## randallace (Mar 31, 2015)

Picked up this last winter - just now getting around to trying him out - rides ok but defiantly not for any steep hills, LOL  ( or I am outta shape-LOL )  - considering changing a few things for a weekend cruiser , like adding that aftermarket springer on ebay , some different more longhorn style handlebars  and a better seat - but fir 45 bucks off craigslist ? Can't beat it ! The guy never rode it , had to assemble it


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Robertriley (Mar 31, 2015)

I also broke out the scooter to ride with the kids


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2015)

This afternoon I took off on my 36 electric Crusader I rode about 10 miles including up a dirt hill and I heard and felt some resistance and then it broke. 





Pretty nice spot to be in only had to walk with it about a mile back to Cory's house. 
I feel pretty blessed for all the miles that I have rode that is the first time I broke one of my Skiptooth chains




.



Good thing Cory had room in his garage for my bike. Thank you for the loaner to ride home on.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 31, 2015)

*What did I ride today?*



Robertriley said:


> View attachment 205815View attachment 205816



 first of all, Chris your twin flex is breathtaking. First bike I rode today was my work bike, the 47 monark rocket elgin badged bike that was built for using for the delivery service I work for, and the second was my 46 century badged dx around the neiborhood. Beautiful weather here today, blue skies and 75 degrees. It don't get much better then that. Rob.


----------



## Cory (Mar 31, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> This afternoon I took off on my 36 electric Crusader I rode about 10 miles including up a dirt hill and I heard and felt some resistance and then it broke.
> [AT]205855[/ATTACH]View attachment 2058
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iverider (Apr 1, 2015)

Rode 20 miles to help my girlfriend put together Little 500 bikes. She's the official mechanic this year. Kinda cool to see people racing coaster brake bikes. I did a lap on the track with the Trek but was quickly scolded by some coed who probably wasn't of legal drinking age. What fun!

Then I rode 20 miles home. It was 1:30 a.m. so there weren't any cars on the highway and the moon was out so the fact my light was near dead wasn't a big deal. I just turned it off and rode in the moonlight!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2015)

*got another bike project....*

Today I rode my challenger over to the bank to pull some cash so I could buy this. It's going to be a while before I can ride it though. 







Krautwaggen I love the sound of a moonlight ride at 1:30 in the morning good ride


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 1, 2015)

*What I rode today.*

Another beautiful day today, I love spring. Took out my rollfast for a nice ride. Rob.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 1, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Today I rode my challenger over to the bank to pull some cash so I could buy this. It's going to be a while before I can ride it though.
> View attachment 206053View attachment 206054View attachment 206055
> Krautwaggen I love the sound of a moonlight ride at 1:30 in the morning good ride




Nice western flyer mark. Rob.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2015)

My buddy Jim called me this morning to go for a ride. I rode my 41 BF Goodrich challenger that rides awesome and looks so cool. 











Logged about 20 more miles today


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 2, 2015)

there's a poem by a guy named Sam Walter Foss which has a line in it that says: "Bring me men to match my mountains" somehow this photo reminds me of that line.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2015)

*Nice shot Scott...*

Theres nothing like the lines of a big tank...:o


37fleetwood said:


> there's a poem by a guy named Sam Walter Foss which has a line in it that says: "Bring me men to match my mountains" somehow this photo reminds me of that line.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## mrg (Apr 2, 2015)

The Schwinns are green but the lawns in cali won't be (no water) ! O well lets ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2015)

Good Friday morning. Don't be discouraged He is risen from the dead. Hallelujah! I am out on my Huffman cadet on this beautiful day. 









Pic update at 8:40 seal Beach pier



I am home now with a couple more pics from my 40 mile ride





Having a well shaped, padded, and covered saddle  makes a big difference. Thanks again Scott.


----------



## jacdan98 (Apr 3, 2015)

*Rough Rider*


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 3, 2015)

very nice they look great



THE STIG said:


>


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 3, 2015)

Took a grueling uphill ride to Sierra Madre and had breakfast with Scott. Then stopped by Mother Moo Creamery for a scoop of delicious fresh icecream.


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 4, 2015)

Brisk ride on the 59 Golden Flyer around my hometown of Romeo Michigan


----------



## Cory (Apr 4, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> there's a poem by a guy named Sam Walter Foss which has a line in it that says: "Bring me men to match my mountains" somehow this photo reminds me of that line.



I like bikes of all shapes and sizes [emoji4] sure is some nice eye candy!


----------



## randallace (Apr 4, 2015)

Shakedown ride today on the coppertone schwinn american -did ok , some minor adjustments need made and the seat and valve covers aren't in yet , but doing good so far 

** I can see I gonna have to clean the tires after every ride , LOL


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2015)

Rode over for a.....you guessed it...a cold beer


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2015)

Then met up with Steve from Velocipedist for Indian food.


----------



## mike j (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks like everyone wants some Indian food, nice lineup.


----------



## randallace (Apr 5, 2015)

Who has 2 thumbs and is jealous of that bluebird ? This guy ......


----------



## rcole45 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Easter ride*

Had an hour before Easter dinner for a short ride downtown. Shot this before, gave it another try.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 5, 2015)

Out riding with the Cyclone Coaster group and got this video of Joes bike with Shur Spin life like sounds.https://vimeo.com/124163006


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2015)

My wife went with me on the cyclone coaster ride she rode my 36 electric and I rode my 37 Westfield Syracuse great day happy Easter


----------



## RJWess (Apr 5, 2015)

Noah and I rode the Wabash trail. Beautiful day in the lower 70’s.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2015)

Beers...again






Happy Easter!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2015)

This morning my wife and I rode bikes over to the track again I rode my Phat rumble 29 and my wife is on her Raleigh retro glide. 





29 inch wheels and handbrakes and a three speed make this ride very nice.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 7, 2015)

I took out one of my plain Jane riders today.   1933 Harvard with a pretty set of clad 26 inch clinchers and the same goodies that have been on that bike for the last 50 years.


 View attachment 207230View attachment 207231View attachment 207232View attachment 207233View attachment 207234


----------



## larock65 (Apr 7, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I took out one of my plain Jane riders today.   1933 Harvard with a pretty set of clad 26 inch clinchers and the same goodies that have been on that bike for the last 50 years.
> View attachment 207249 View attachment 207230View attachment 207231View attachment 207232View attachment 207233View attachment 207234




Dibs!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 7, 2015)

larock65 said:


> Dibs!




Lol...joe said the same thing.  This is one of his favorite one in my fleet.


----------



## slick (Apr 8, 2015)

Rode Karlas bar hopper Hollywood to the post office in search of bike parts....low and behold, i hit the jackpot! Received my ww tires from my good friend Steven Hickey at S&H bicycle store. Also received my blackout Delta Gangway horn from Mr. McCaskey for my cycle truck, and last but not least.....received my pullover sweater from Cinematic Immunity with a 36 Elgin Bluebird on the front. Very VERY kool. Made Slick a happy boy today!


----------



## rcole45 (Apr 8, 2015)

*Todays ride*

After last nites light shower today was windy and cool but clear. Nice day for a ride on the return trip with the wind. not so much fun the other way.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 8, 2015)

This is for triple 3 and Cory-my first lap selfie! Me and my shur-spin went for a cruise!


----------



## Cory (Apr 8, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> This is for triple 3 and Cory-my first lap selfie! Me and my shur-spin went for a cruise!



Nice one Mr Doggy!! Keep them coming.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 9, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> This is for triple 3 and Cory-my first lap selfie! Me and my shur-spin went for a cruise!




I love that DX that you painted and put together tell us about the bike you Rode…

I got hired with a new contractor and have been working this week so I ride my motorcycle to work and then sit in traffic to and from the job.  I love to ride. 
How about some selfies on a motorcycle? Put your hands up Higher.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2015)

eastman said:


> Sadly, No ride...




You need to visit the "For Sale" section and fix that! V/r Shawn


----------



## Cory (Apr 10, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> I love that DX that you painted and put together tell us about the bike you Rode…
> 
> I got hired with a new contractor and have been working this week so I ride my motorcycle to work and then sit in traffic to and from the job.  I love to ride.
> How about some selfies on a motorcycle? Put your hands up Higher.
> ...



Tripple 3 has taken this selfie thing to another level. [emoji46]


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2015)

*try it for fun...*



Cory said:


> Tripple 3 has taken this selfie thing to another level. [emoji46]




Today I am riding my 36 electric Crusader tank bike that I love. I realized as I was riding it was still set up for my wife to ride last Sunday and I had not adjusted the seat but I wasn't in a hurry so it was fine. I rode my Honda all week but traffic killed me after work... I am thankful.









What bike did you ride is obvious when I'm in the pic…


----------



## chitown (Apr 10, 2015)

I test road my Wards today after a total rebuild. It felt great to get this thing back on the road!


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 10, 2015)

Friday nite! Car show and taco run!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 10, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Friday nite! Car show and taco run!




Love this place !!
Fish burritos are awesome , better than the fish tacos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 11, 2015)

Spring has certainly arrived here in Virginia. 1958 Raleigh four speed Sports.


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 11, 2015)

Great spring day in Romeo, Michigan. Rode the 59 Evans. Gentle breeze, birds chirping, and the ding ding ding of the hub shiners!


----------



## twozs (Apr 11, 2015)

took the 74 sports out for the first time since i fished it out of the dumpster last year . rode like the 28 ( well 29 now ) mile bike it is . shifted and braked flawless . quiet with no rattles .


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 11, 2015)

twozs said:


> took the 74 sports out for the first time since i fished it out of the dumpster last year . rode like the 28 ( well 29 now ) mile bike it is . shifted and braked flawless . quiet with no rattles . View attachment 207991




The tall frame really helps if you're going more than a few miles. A 1974 Sports was my primary transport for all of college and part of law school. Great bikes.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 11, 2015)

Took out the twin bar for a ride in the river bed, some slurpee and coffee. Who would of guessed that i would meet Rob, a fellow Cabe member, "Turnerr", from northern California, who saw me riding my bike, caught up to me.  We met up later and he ended up purchasing  it.  Now it will be part of the Rolling Relics rides.  Rob, it was great meeting you, enjoy that great bike!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Apr 11, 2015)

Where are the OC,s best fish tacos?


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 11, 2015)

mrg said:


> Where are the OC,s best fish tacos?View attachment 208003




Cotijas- 
Corner of Euclid and Chapman
Garden Grove,Ca





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks we will ck it out on our next fri. Nite ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2015)

Went for a late afternoon ride with Scott and ended up hanging with Steve @ Velocipedist


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2015)

mrg said:


> Where are the OC,s best fish tacos?




That really depends what day it is and where you are on your ride…

Sunday morning I rode my 37 Westfield Syracuse to the golden west college swap meet another beautiful day here but I think that The IE Riverside ride may have Santa Anna winds again today…







When you're down on the Balboa Peninsula you have to have some tacos at Great Mex  I've posted many pics of here see previous posts. I like the grilled fish better tthan the fried personally but they also have shrimp tacos there for $2.25 on Tuesdays and Fridays.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 12, 2015)

Since we were too hungover to make the Riverside Ride, we rode around Monrovia and stopped in for breakfast and Bloody Marys.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 12, 2015)

*What I rode today*

Switched the tires on my western flyer and dx. The dx needed to be back in black walls. Nice ride on both of these. Rob.


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 12, 2015)

Cruised downtown Romeo with the 59 WF Golden Flyer. Being careful on NOS Goodyear Wingfoot tires!


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2015)

1934 LaFrance (Huffman) Camel Back Model. One of my most comfortable riders. Probably the rarest bike I own but also the least expensive of the bunch. I pick up a Rowdy horn and button in a couple of weeks at MLC--the accessories will be worth more than the bike! So far this is the only complete '34 camel back I have ever seen. If anyone knows of another I would love to see pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## randallace (Apr 12, 2015)

Not old - not rare - but a nice riding bicycle thanks to a complete ground up rebuild , bought to flip , but might keep 





Also ride this - complete rebuild and I WILL keep this one


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 12, 2015)

well, it was yesterday, but I wasn't home so you'll have to forgive me for not posting them earlier.

some of our Southern California group were invited down to John's for a ride yesterday. I was almost not going to go but was talked into it by one of the guys, but the two of us weren't going to be able to bring bikes so John offered to loan us a couple. I got the one on the left and think I came out ahead, that a great bike!





here's the group of some of the bikes that made it.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 13, 2015)

this turd will be another color soon


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Back to copper and black or you gonna try something more factory? BTW everyone should be so lucky to have a "turd" like that around! V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 13, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Back to copper and black V/r Shawn




or the fac yellow n red


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2015)

I believe Shelby called the yellow "straw". A nice combo for sure. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 13, 2015)

I took the Flat Tank to lunch today   Sorry about the sideways pic...DAMN IPHONE!




View attachment 208345


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2015)

Let's see a pic of that badge!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 13, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Let's see a pic of that badge!




"Badges? We don't need no stinkin' badges!"


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 13, 2015)

This afternoon I rode my 41  Goodrich challenger to the local pharmacy to pick up my mother-in-law's prescription. This bike rides real nice. 







Nice giant bird of paradise in bloom  eh' Marty…


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 13, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> called the yellow "straw"




k, i'll see whats avail in the Martha Stewart collection after i get this mess back together


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> This afternoon I rode my 41  Goodrich challenger   208358[/ATTACH]
> Nice giant bird of paradise in bloom  eh' Marty…




 Strelitzia nicolai to be exact.
Nice picture, Mark.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2015)

Here's one from the other day.
The bike is a 1939 Westfield built Seminole, Custom Deluxe, with a nice stand of Chilean Wine Palm. ( Jubaea chilensis )
 .




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 13, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> well, it was yesterday, but I wasn't home so you'll have to forgive me for not posting them earlier.
> 
> some of our Southern California group were invited down to John's for a ride yesterday. I was almost not going to go but was talked into it by one of the guys, but the two of us weren't going to be able to bring bikes so John offered to loan us a couple. I got the one on the left and think I came out ahead, that a great bike!
> 
> ...





The Peerless is looking good in California


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 13, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Here's one from the other day.
> The bike is a 1939 Westfield built Seminole, Custom Deluxe, with a nice stand of Chilean Wine Palm. ( Jubaea chilensis )
> .
> 
> ...




your version of this photo is missing something.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 14, 2015)

*Finally a nice day!*

Finally 63 degrees and sunny so took the Rollfast for a ride.  Sweet and smooth!

Mike


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2015)

This afternoon I finished putting together My 40 Western Flyer and took it for its first ride in many many years. The bike rides really smooth with all new bearings and grease.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 14, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> This afternoon I finished putting together My 40 Western Flyer and took it for its first ride in many many years. The bike rides really smooth with all new bearings and grease.
> View attachment 208639View attachment 208640View attachment 208641




That bike turned out great mark. Just the way I like em. Rob.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 14, 2015)

shared the day with two of them today.  The Hawthorne at lunch and the Zenith this evening.




View attachment 208678


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2015)

I rode my Western Flyer down to Cory's house to use some of his cleaners and his rack so I wouldn't have to do it all bent over. I'm taking my time and I'm really liking the results. 











The bike rides straight and solid.


----------



## petritl (Apr 15, 2015)

I finished servicing this old Hawthorne and took it for a spin, it rides very well. This will be my auto swap meet bike and wanted to keep the barn fresh look so I took care in not removing any caked up dirt or grease. The tires are cracked but NOS western flyers.

I wish I had a more appropriate saddle but this is what was on it.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 16, 2015)

This morning I rode my 37 Syracuse over to the Home Depot to do a return and pick up some 0000 steel wool. 









The young lady at the cashier counter wanted to know all about this beauty.


----------



## Cory (Apr 16, 2015)

The young lady at the cashier counter wanted to know all about this beauty

One of the reasons we ride these cool old bikes. LOL.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 16, 2015)

*Thursday ride...*

West Coast ride...after some quick road riding from home to Dry Creek Pioneer Park...

Road ride out there...





Paparazzi..




Big trees...




Cold one...


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 17, 2015)

Prewar Western Flyer


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 17, 2015)

Went one quick lunch break


----------



## Cory (Apr 17, 2015)

Picked this up at a estate sale this mornings. Brought it home aired up the tires, wiped it down, and went for a ride. I hate it! I like my balloon bikes. LOL. I took the brooks b66 off and slapped on a seat laying around. Came with the owners manual that says copyright 1982. The Brooks should brake me out of the bike and make a little. Then the bike is free. Fun times.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 17, 2015)

I rode my fenderless  wartime Elgin on this beautiful Friday down to the beach


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 17, 2015)

*Friday fun ride...*

Grabbed the old Schwinn Meteor for a nice ride today...

Fremont to Hayward...





One rusty machine next to another... Which one is older?





Garin park, Hayward, CA...Jordan Pond





Garin park trail...view spot


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 17, 2015)

Met up with Steve and Desiree for a spin to the malt shop:


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 17, 2015)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Grabbed the old Schwinn Meteor for a nice ride today...
> 
> Fremont to Hayward...
> 
> ...




My old stomping grounds in my mountain bike days.Garin/Dry Creek was just opened back then.never tried it on a ballooner,but had a couple nice mountain bikes,probably considered vintage now,to run the hills.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 18, 2015)

*more Garin park*

Garin/Dry Creek is a fun riding/hiking park...Been going there for about 20 years or so.  The ballooner ride yesterday was a first with the Meteor.  Not exactly a good pick for the dirt and hills! and with street tires!
Here are two more pics...and a video (some of my best work!)...

Garin park entrance






Garin barn





Garin downhill ride video...

[video=youtube_share;R2TbVej9iZk]http://youtu.be/R2TbVej9iZk[/video]


Disclaimer: No bikes were hurt in the making of this video!!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 18, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my fenderless  wartime Elgin on this beautiful Friday down to the beach
> View attachment 209215View attachment 209216View attachment 209217View attachment 209218View attachment 209219



What the heck is that tick looking thing hanging of the bars?!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 18, 2015)

*What I rode today*

My back is really got me down today, but did a neiborhood cruise on both of my dxs. Rob.


----------



## mike j (Apr 18, 2015)

It's bike riding season here in the northeast, finally!!! Had a job today at Mill river park in Stamford, Conn. A couple of hundred yards from the parking lot to the job site. Put this good ole boy to work today ferrying tools back & forth. Sure beats walking & the 2 speed kick back is a dream.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 18, 2015)

*Saturday's ride...*

Today's ride down the Alameda creek trail to Niles canyon...

Sequoia bridge




Niles staging area...




Alameda creek in Niles canyon...




Speedo check...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 18, 2015)

eddie_bravo said:


> What the heck is that tick looking thing hanging of the bars?!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It's a coin purse made out of a King toad. 
It's a dried out real frog made into something useful.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 18, 2015)

Today I rode my Western Flyer up in Monrovia with all the other cool bikes; but not too many pics, I was too distracted. 



Great day great Bikes great people great time


----------



## mrg (Apr 18, 2015)

bottom bracket problems sent me back to the car 3/4 way through the ride but all is good, sold the bike buy the time I got back to the car, downsizing still in progress, another great ride with friends.


----------



## cl222 (Apr 18, 2015)

Rode my Master today


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Apr 19, 2015)

tested out this yesterday


----------



## Cory (Apr 19, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Today I rode my Western Flyer up in Monrovia with all the other cool bikes; but not too many pics, I was too distracted.
> View attachment 209451
> Great day great Bikes great people great time



I managed to take 2 pictures at the ride, even being distracted. Lol


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 19, 2015)

I rode my 36 electric crusader and my wife is on her Raleigh and there is a whole bunch a really cool bikes being ridden down by the beach today. 












I also met scrubbinrims out here today very nice to meet you Chris.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 19, 2015)

shoes match


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 19, 2015)

1956 Raleigh.  Dog power.  Big shout out to Bikehoarder for the lead on this bike.  A couple of adjustments and its a great rider


----------



## mrg (Apr 20, 2015)

Two rides in one weekend, man doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2015)

It's Tuesday and I finished putting together this tankless Snyder built twin bar without a badge…



It is a loaner frame and after I rode it I don't think I would buy it to put in my collection; but dig riding it…


----------



## mrg (Apr 21, 2015)

Only got about a mile when chunks started to fly off tires (petrified chain tread), wish someone made a Allstate ropro tire.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 21, 2015)

mrg said:


> Only got about a mile when chunks started to fly off tires (petrified chain tread), wish someone made a Allstate ropro tire.View attachment 210055View attachment 210056




Yes me too!


----------



## mrg (Apr 21, 2015)

somebody must have put the chain tread in the 50/60's because they are Uniroyal not US Royal but still hard as a rock


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 21, 2015)

*What I rode today*

My ratty monark rocket at work. Rob.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2015)

This afternoon I took my Western Flyer out and took some pics it's a 1940 and rides better than it looks. 












Bike shop in Huntington Beach where I bought my bearings and Carl's Jr.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 22, 2015)

Today I took my 41 challenger I took some nice pictures in a nature preserve and then found the coolest dirt track in orange county: sheephills. 








There was a kid riding there took a couple pictures of me trying it out. 









I ended up landing in the dirt and feel a little sore now at my age but Ton of fun


----------



## mrg (Apr 22, 2015)

Did some miles in East LA today but don't take any classics in these neighborhoods


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 22, 2015)

I dig this one!






mrg said:


> Only got about a mile when chunks started to fly off tires (petrified chain tread), wish someone made a Allstate ropro tire.View attachment 210055View attachment 210056


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 22, 2015)

That's too cool.  You don't see bikes like that getting air often.  I have two words of advice for you.....Ben Gay.



tripple3 said:


> Today I took my 41 challenger I took some nice pictures in a nature preserve and then found the coolest dirt track in orange county: sheephills.
> 
> View attachment 210239View attachment 210240View attachment 210241
> There was a kid riding there took a couple pictures of me trying it out.
> ...


----------



## mrg (Apr 23, 2015)

thanks Chris, its the only Elgin/Westfield one I'm keeping (my favorite) along with the girls aluminum special, but would still like to find some new tires that look like allstates


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 23, 2015)

Went out for a short cruise with Cody & his bud last night. Ended up having pizza & beer for dinner


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 23, 2015)

mrg said:


> thanks Chris, its the only Elgin/Westfield one I'm keeping (my favorite) along with the girls aluminum special, but would still like to find some new tires that look like allstates View attachment 210368View attachment 210369




What about the tires that came on the Dashboard Columbia repop, they are similar at least and on ebay


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 23, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> What about the tires that came on the Dashboard Columbia repop, they are similar at least and on ebay




Wish they made those tires in blackwall. Whitewalls are great. I have several bikes sporting them.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 23, 2015)

*Are you kidding?*

It's still to damn cold here to get my 73 year old bones on a bike!  We had one day last week that the wife and I actually took a short ride.  Supposed to be 29 degrees here tonight....gotta love it.

Wish I was back in Florida.

Mike


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 23, 2015)

*Thursday ride...*

Rode out to Lake Elizabeth via the Alameda creek trail...Windy day today, almost like a Typhoon, but still fun to be out on a bike.

Iron pile




Lake Elizabeth




Alameda creek trail-Sequoia bridge


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2015)

Today I rode my Western Flyer to get some exercise and stretch my shoulder still hurts. 
I also installed these Western Flyer pedals that I got yesterday in the mail. 





I really enjoy riding this bike


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 23, 2015)

Only forty degrees but sunny so took my 36 Roadmaster for a ride in case I decide to take to Ann Arbor to sell on Sunday. I love how it rides but can't keep em all.

Edit: enjoy the way it rides so much (lots of room) that I didn't take to sell at AA. I've had it for twenty years and am too attached.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey I got to do some adjustments and ride this 41 carnival today that will go to a new home tonight; from one bike friend to another... as it usually does.



Still a great rider.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 25, 2015)

Went for a late night ride with my girl and Steve of Velocipedist. Of course stopped for a couple beers...





Sorry about the tire clip. It was near the end of our evening...


----------



## mike j (Apr 26, 2015)

Monroe, N.Y. Rode part of the Heritage trail, a nicely paved," rails to trails" 1850's old railroad bed that winds thru some beautiful Hudson valley landscape for miles. At the starting point, this ole Korean warbird has been sitting in the park for over 50 years. It always looked a little stripped & forlorn until a recent resto. I think they did a nice job, guess the fence is necessary.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 26, 2015)

We rode down to the car show at Seal Beach, and I came across this blast from the past.
Here is my 1938 Huffman built LaFrance Super Streamline, with the same type of Helms Bakery truck that used to delivery the goods to our house when I was a kid.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COB (Apr 26, 2015)

*I Love Spring!*

Beautiful morning for a ride! Took the 1949 Schwinn B-6 for a ride and paused for a Kodak moment down by the river.


----------



## COB (Apr 26, 2015)

*I Love Spring!*

Photo-bombed by a pair of geese!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 26, 2015)

Today I was out at the swap meet rode my challenger around and then took it for a ride when I got home too.  nice day always fun time out at the swap.


----------



## Dale Alan (Apr 26, 2015)

Finally getting warm enough here,got a few miles in.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2015)

Scott & I rode our bikes around the local swap this morning. Scored a couple nice pieces while there...





Went for a ride down a local bike trail late this afternoon. Legs are gonna hurt tomorrow 





Stopped by an old home for a photo op...


----------



## dave429 (Apr 26, 2015)

Reproduction Columbia, Fun ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2015)

Today I needed to go to the post office so I grabbed this 39 Snyder twin bar and took it out and to the Cliffs. This bike rides solid.


----------



## spoker (Apr 27, 2015)

anyone for some purple candy?my old standby


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 27, 2015)

*What I rode today*

My 36 Hawthorne motoballooner with the original seat freshly recovered. Rob.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 28, 2015)

Tuesday I'm out on my wartime Tiki getting tacos at great mex great day for tanning. 





Italian Stone Pine maintained by the Newport beach parks department.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 28, 2015)

Congratulations Scott, 100 pages!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 28, 2015)

*What I rode today*

Since I sold the monark rocket frame ànd fork I took my western flyer to work with me. Quite a big lot to ride around, and I get paid to do it. Rob.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 28, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> Congratulations Scott, 100 pages!




More like, Congratulations Mark/Tripple3, 100 pages!


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 28, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> More like, Congratulations Mark/Tripple3, 100 pages!



Haha, aint that the truth! This is Marks riding diary to make us jealous! Wonder how many miles he has logged on this thread?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 28, 2015)

I pulled the 1953 Schwinn Meteor down from the rafters and took it for a spin after about 20 years in hibernation.  All I had to do was air up the tires- the Lubriplate 105 grease I used back then was still greasy.  Meteor is NOT an appropriate name- this bike is a ballooner writ large.  Heavy, comfortable and geared like a steam roller.  I was grinning ear to ear.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 28, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Haha, aint that the truth! This is Marks riding diary to make us jealous! Wonder how many miles he has logged on this thread?




You guys are funny. I ride a lot more than I post on this thread. I ride a lot because I love it and it fills up my abundance of free time that I've had lately. 
Same bike same day fresh pics…





I'm sure I'll go on another ride before the day is over


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 28, 2015)

Just enough time for a quick ride on the 55 Schwinn Flying Star...what's up with that seat?


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 28, 2015)

Same Tacos different bike. Taco Tuesday! We love ya mark!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Same Tacos different bike. Taco Tuesday! We love ya mark!




Schwindoggy let's ride… Today I am out on my 36 electric crusader
The last time I was out I broke my reflector off the back so I have a temporary one until I find something really really cool. Or afford to replace it. 




Updates to follow as I think I'll be going into Newport now



Purple flowering plant is called Calandrina spectabilis.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 29, 2015)

bling, bling, shoes match......


----------



## walter branche (Apr 29, 2015)

*i just learned how to ride*



, practicing what I do


----------



## mike j (Apr 29, 2015)

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 29, 2015)

*Wildlife ride...*

Took the Elgin 4 star out for a ride today...a wildlife ride!





City deer...





Elgin from the front





Snake on trail...


----------



## RJWess (Apr 29, 2015)

Went out for a spin at the neighborhood trail after dinner tonight. I probably have put over 300 miles on these two this spring. Sooo happy winter is over!!!!!


----------



## moonbasejoe (Apr 29, 2015)

finally got around to reassembling my ratty roadmaster.  great ride until i broke the chain, somehow.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2015)

Went for an evening ride with a few local friends. 







And capped the night off with....a beer


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 30, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Went for an evening ride with a few local friends.
> 
> 
> Friends are the best.
> ...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 30, 2015)

*39 elgin tool box tank*




Such a nice day today in the Pacific Northwest,took the 39  Elgin toolbox tanker for a spin down to the Northern Pacific Coffee Company for some liquid refreshments (they also carry some local brews ) other than coffee...Awesomness!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 30, 2015)

*What I rode today*

Took my 46 roadmaster out for a leisurely ride around the hood. Beautiful weather here today. Rob.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 30, 2015)

*Thursday ride...*

Grabbed the 1948 Schwinn New World for a ride out to Lake Elizabeth...Great day for riding!!

The bike...





The Lake...





Next time...the Skatepark!


----------



## tripple3 (May 1, 2015)

Today I rode my Western Flyer down to the Huntington Beach pier pics of A side and B side.


----------



## THE STIG (May 1, 2015)




----------



## spoker (May 1, 2015)

aw brother u got no hands?


----------



## Neanderthal77 (May 1, 2015)

Just finished assembling the 39' DX and took it for its first ride.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (May 1, 2015)

That was so much fun I took the Hi-Way Patrol out for a spin.


----------



## ballooney (May 1, 2015)

Gorgeous afternoon could only be made better by a spin around town. Took the '59 Phantom out...easy rider. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bri-In-RI (May 1, 2015)

Decent evening in New England so I took my Fleetwood out to the Mansfield Auto Swap to see if I could do some night before swap buying. It may not be pretty (to some) but by far the best riding bike I've ever owned.


----------



## rollfaster (May 1, 2015)

*What I rode today*

Rode my dx near work, and found this great old tree to rest it on.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 1, 2015)

*Friday ride...*

Jumped on the ole Elgin motobike for another ride out to Lake Elizabeth...This bike is a great rider.

Heading out...





Side trip to...Sign says it all...





RR tracks...





Lake Elizabeth...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2015)

Happy Hour ride...


----------



## Nickinator (May 1, 2015)

Rode the flying merkel and the jag up to the store and back today.

Nick.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 2, 2015)

Took an AM jaunt on the Duomatic Continental:


----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Rode the flying merkel and the jag up to the store and back today.
> 
> Nick.
> View attachment 212163View attachment 212162




Nick those are the coolest handlebars I have ever seen.
Today I am out on my 41 cadet because I wanted to ride some franks. 



Cool old barn here in fountain Valley


----------



## Bri-In-RI (May 2, 2015)

Beautiful weather for day 2 of the Mansfield Auto Swap so I busted out the SK to glisten in the sun. Ran into some Cabers as well- tanksalot, Catfish and dfa242.


----------



## tech549 (May 2, 2015)

*took out the higgins for a spin*



missed the Mansfield swap due to work,i will run into you guys someday,got home took the Higgins for a ride,rides great!!!


----------



## tech549 (May 2, 2015)

*had some legs left so!!!*



had a little something left in the tank so I blew the dust off the elgin too!!!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 2, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Took an AM jaunt on the Duomatic Continental:




Nice bike!!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 2, 2015)

*Saturday double dip!*

Went for a 7 mile hike with a friend in the early morning...then had to go for a bike ride in the afternoon!...

Maguire peak hike...





today's ride...a 1942 Schwinn New World...






Snake on the trail..




the sign...




the refuge fields...





Really fun day...


----------



## RJWess (May 3, 2015)

Morning ride…


----------



## 2jakes (May 3, 2015)

*
Sunday ride:
*
'37 Columbia custom bike;








Brass front fender guard. Dual front springs. Makes for a very comfortable ride.






Brooklyn kickstand. Holds the bike very stable & look good folded up.

Next on the agenda:



Columbia pre-war carrier. Not attached yet. I have another carrier. Just checking 
to see which I prefer.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 3, 2015)

*Sunday morning ride...*

Late morning ride on the Klinedinst Special...

Alameda creek trail...





Close up...





Ardenwood stop...


----------



## THE STIG (May 3, 2015)

Capt'n A n Flash


----------



## frank 81 (May 3, 2015)

82 Deg. in Minnesota good day for a bike ride.


----------



## slick (May 3, 2015)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Late morning ride on the Klinedinst Special...
> 
> Alameda creek trail...
> 
> ...





I love the badge on this one. Are you from Newark or Fremont? I grew up in Newark. Graduated in 96 from Memorial high school. We should ride sometime. I miss Newark. Im in Modesto now but its only 1.5 hours from you.


----------



## tripple3 (May 3, 2015)

Sunday it's been a long day about bikes since  4 AM this morning.  I rode my challenger did most of the cyclone coaster ride and then cut out to head home.  great day awesome stuff out there.  amazing deals.  I watched the first deal between Joe and Jim.  Pike parking lot cyclone Coaster swap.  I look forward to the next one already. 




Sorry I took zero pics of the swap sad face


----------



## Cory (May 3, 2015)

I headed out to the local OC flea market and bought a couple bikes. Planned on heading out to the cyclone ride and got held up at a friends place buying antique stuff and missed out on going. But I scored some great stuff to make money on. I rode my 54 Jaguar 2 at the swap and had a huge amount of positive response from it.


----------



## Pantmaker (May 3, 2015)

Little Charley rolled his 20" DX today in glorious Arizona weather.


----------



## GTs58 (May 3, 2015)

Cory said:


> I headed out to the local OC flea market and bought a couple bikes. Planned on heading out to the cyclone ride and got held up at a friends place buying antique stuff and missed out on going. But I scored some great stuff to make money on. I rode my 54 Jaguar 2 at the swap and had a huge amount of positive response from it.




I thought the 54 Jaguars were three speed ballooners and the Mark II was new for the 57 model year. Another case of the multiple year serial numbers?


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 3, 2015)

Spring time in the alley





 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (May 4, 2015)

Pantmaker said:


> Little Charley rolled his 20" DX today in glorious Arizona weather.View attachment 212431




Charlie is doing awesome pedal pedal pedal I'm glad it's not hot there yet.

I am riding this 39 Snyder HawthorneTwinbar that is so much fun to ride; super cool looking; like no other and a great way to end the afternoon. 






We're not allowed to water here until after 7 PM so cool pic breaking the law
Don't worry Scott I won't take it to sheepHills


----------



## mrg (May 4, 2015)

After riding Tankers all weekend (old log surfboard & tanker bikes) had to take out my modern tank and get some dirt, o ya where are the sheep hills?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2015)

My girl had the day off, so she rode to lunch with a friend and sent a pic. Lucky...


----------



## rustjunkie (May 4, 2015)

Took an evening spin with Mrs. Rustjunkie:


----------



## Nickinator (May 5, 2015)

Took the 40 big tank for a spin today

Nick.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 5, 2015)

*what bike did you ride today*

just got the jc higgins jet flow painted up and put back to gether and took it for a ride good rideing bike!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 6, 2015)

Just took a nice ride on the Roadmaster Roadster tonight, rides nice!


----------



## mike j (May 6, 2015)

Nice ride George, it's good to finally see a little east coast beach again.


----------



## tripple3 (May 7, 2015)

I installed Fat Frank's on my Western Flyer and I'm out riding it around this morning. I love riding on these tires.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 7, 2015)

*what bike did you ride today*

lynn and i took a ride down to the coffee shop  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (May 7, 2015)

*what bike did you ride today*

just took the monark out for a ride to blow off the dust from winter storage still rides good!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## rustjunkie (May 7, 2015)

Tripple3 stopped by for a visit and we took The Black Monark and The Continental for a spin, stopping at the Market Grill for some lunch.


----------



## tripple3 (May 7, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Tripple3 stopped by for a visit and we took The Black Monark and The Continental for a spin, stopping at the Market Grill for lunch




The black Monark rides wonderfully; really really nice. 

This afternoon I rode the twin bar over to the parking structure to roll down the turns but I also pedal to the top a few times; to roll back down.


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2015)

*Fenderless....*

Fenderless Friday rolling on Fat Franks on my wartime Elgin Tiki bike custom by me 





This bike rides so awesome. riding without fenders; seeing the wheel rolling while pedaling gives a feeling of freedom and mobility I have drawn towards as long as I can remember... brings a smile to my face.... It happens on fendered bikes too... maybe its just me....
I rode about an hour before it clouded up and started raining again.


----------



## tripple3 (May 9, 2015)

Had to run to the Rite Aid to get a few things for tomorrow's Mother's Day gathering for a barbecue with my mom. 
I am riding my 41 challenger. 




I went the long way a few extra miles out of my way; nice ride.


----------



## hotrod (May 9, 2015)

bought at a thrift store. i know its not worth much but i thought it was cool.


----------



## Evans200 (May 9, 2015)

Rode 'em all today. My 59th birthday party. The small collection had a workout today!


----------



## jd56 (May 10, 2015)

I too rode all these yesterday. 
If only from my truck to the staging area for a local show in VB.

















It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2015)

*Happy Mother's Day*



Evans200 said:


> Rode 'em all today. My 59th birthday party. The small collection had a workout today!




Happy birthday what a great day. 

Happy Mother's Day I am out on my 1940 Western Flyer. Beautiful day



I rode over here to local college Swapmeet that I try to go to but will be booked the next 3 Sundays in a row. 
Next weekend will have pics of Yosemite in the background; I  can't wait.


----------



## tech549 (May 10, 2015)

*mothers day ride*









wife wanted to go on a ride for mothers day grabbed the granddaughter and our son and took a trip to the cape cod canal in bourne mass.


----------



## Robertriley (May 10, 2015)

I rode my 1939 Elgin tonight


----------



## tripple3 (May 11, 2015)

Monday after work I rode the twin bar to the bank to make a deposit. 



I enjoy riding this bike. the seat position seems almost directly over the pedals when riding. some high bars on this bike would be cool.


----------



## rollfaster (May 11, 2015)

*What I rode today*

The skies are so blue and beautiful today, so I couldn't pass up a ride on my 37 rollfast fastback sport model. This thing just glides on fat franks. Rob.


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2015)

This morning I am out with my buddy Jim seeing how many parks we can find in Huntington Beach Central Park first one. Shipley's second



Gibbs park a natural preserve for the monarch butterfly
I'm riding my 37 Syracuse and Jim is on postwar DX





We added another rider on another DX this is Harborview Park in Huntington Harbour


----------



## COB (May 12, 2015)

It was a beautiful morning for a ride on this old Hawthorne!


----------



## reginald (May 12, 2015)

*Tuesday Cruiseday*

Cooler?....check!  Refreshments?......check!  Tunes?......check!  I think I am ready for the local Tuesday cruiseday ride here in Aspen.  Cheers!


----------



## tikicruiser (May 13, 2015)

We were supposed to go to Disneyland with our eldest daughter and  two of our grandkids but one of them got sick so it was cancelled.I rode my Monark to the Santa Fe dam recreational center and took a few shot's.


----------



## tripple3 (May 16, 2015)

Tiki in Yosemite 
Signal poor


----------



## rustjunkie (May 16, 2015)

Took an AM ride 'round Monrovia Days:


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 16, 2015)

Early Saturday ride on my sons favorite ride ,50's Shelby, stopped at the local GGrove library for quick photos  


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (May 16, 2015)

home thought out,and built bikes just keep on keepin on!!nice!


----------



## tripple3 (May 16, 2015)

Got a spot with a signal for another post Yosemite.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 16, 2015)

*Saturday ride...*

Way fun Saturday ride...Went over to my buddy Steve's house for a few beers before a ride around the local school...1953 Schwinn Meteor in a patina finish...





trail to Steve's...





Jumping time!!





Buddy Steve flyin'!


----------



## bicycle larry (May 16, 2015)

*what bike did you ride today*

took the jc higgins out for a ride to day it was nice day for a ride  from bicycle larry


----------



## Nickinator (May 16, 2015)

Rode the crusty clipper today

Nick


----------



## bicycle larry (May 16, 2015)

*what bike did you ride today*

love that clipper nick  its one supper nice one !!!!!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (May 16, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Rode the crusty clipper today
> 
> Nick




Looking good Nick! I'm gonna service the rear hub on mine (no brakes!) and try to get it out tomorrow if it doesn't rain. V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (May 17, 2015)

Put a set of John's tires on the Indian last week and have been going out every day - finally remembered the camera this morning.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 17, 2015)

So I had to rebuild the rear hub and do some minor fine tuning but this bike rides pretty nice. The bike has an amateur paint job that is showing some wear so its due for a repaint at some point but I'll enjoy as-is in the meantime. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (May 17, 2015)

*what bike did you ride today*

Shawn reely like your clipper good to see you got it  from bicycle larry


----------



## Nickinator (May 17, 2015)

I rode an ordinary pretty fun to ride actually. The dismount is pretty tough but, I got it down.

Nick.


----------



## Robertriley (May 17, 2015)

*Took the Blue Bird out on it first ride*





 
*Two days in a row on the Blue Bird.  I beat the kids to the game.*


----------



## mrg (May 18, 2015)

Only a day away but a world apart !


----------



## rollfaster (May 19, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> So I had to rebuild the rear hub and do some minor fine tuning but this bike rides pretty nice. The bike has an amateur paint job that is showing some wear so its due for a repaint at some point but I'll enjoy as-is in the meantime. V/r Shawn
> View attachment 214818View attachment 214819View attachment 214820



. 

Glad to see the bike together and ready to ride, it's gorgeous. On Sunday I seen the girls version to yours, same color, scheme etc. wasn't for sale but I was drooling. Rob.


----------



## slick (May 19, 2015)

Took my luqour store/mail getter typhoon to get the mail today. Oh, i put whitewalls on it now also. Looks much better. And thanks to Joe Buffardi for the spring for the 2 speed. It works great now but man the gearing sucks on these! Pedal like a hamster in low or pedal like you're climbing Half Dome in Yosemite in high gear.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 19, 2015)

slick said:


> View attachment 215360




Whitewalls are supreme on that bike


----------



## slick (May 19, 2015)

Thanks guys. I love the color. Coppertone is great in the sun. I put white dice on the valve stems to dress it up a bit. It goes with the white Copper theme.


----------



## tripple3 (May 20, 2015)

I am working this week which limits my riding but I made a trip to the bank today which was good news as well. There is a reason why this Western Flyer is close to the door so that I can grab it and go; it rides really good. 








I got to do all the cleaning on it without taking it completely apart which is why I don't know when and or if it will get done any further than it is right now.


----------



## slick (May 20, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> I am working this week which limits my riding but I made a trip to the bank today which was good news as well. There is a reason why this Western Flyer is close to the door so that I can grab it and go; it rides really good.
> 
> View attachment 215534View attachment 215535View attachment 215536
> I got to do all the cleaning on it without taking it completely apart which is why I don't know when and or if it will get done any further than it is right now.





I love that bike. The colors are awesome. I wouldn't mind having it in my stable.


----------



## rollfaster (May 20, 2015)

*What I rode today*

Took out my roadmaster today. This bike is extremely comfortable.


----------



## mike j (May 20, 2015)

Took this old Colson out for it's maiden voyage, after putting it together. Still needs some tweaking, but it rides pretty nice already. Stopped by Buddha for a little good karma, it can't hurt.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 20, 2015)

Just back from a evening ride with fordmike65:


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2015)

Today after work I'm out riding the twin bar in Central Park it's a little windy but beautiful day.


----------



## syclesavage (May 21, 2015)

mike j said:


> Took this old Colson out for it's maiden voyage, after putting it together. Still needs some tweaking, but it rides pretty nice already. Stopped by Buddha for a little good karma, it can't hurt.




Nice bike there mister Mike.


----------



## mrg (May 22, 2015)




----------



## pedal4416 (May 23, 2015)

I took out my 82 Mongoose to the park today. Last time I rode it was about 15 years ago!


----------



## slick (May 23, 2015)

Rode the Roadmsster cycle truck to the store to get eggs for breakfast. Not the fastest riding bike for a breakfast run but fun indeed.


----------



## Robertriley (May 23, 2015)

I didn't ride it today but last night


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I didn't ride it today but last night
> View attachment 215866View attachment 215865




Well...you shoulda! Heard you didn't make it out to the Monrovia Ride...again


----------



## tripple3 (May 23, 2015)

My wife and I took a ride today around Central Park and out for lunch. She's  riding her Raleigh and I am riding my Syracuse. Lovely day for a ride in the park.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 23, 2015)

Pushed into the hills of Monrovia after the ride, stopped at an estate sale at the Eastman house:


----------



## Sped Man (May 23, 2015)

Rode my Silverking Hextube baby!


Oh, nice Rocket bike Rustjunkie! I will be riding mine tomorrow.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2015)

Pulled out the crusty Merc and went out for some late night Phò.


----------



## DonChristie (May 24, 2015)

Strawberry festival parade ride with my son.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 24, 2015)

They had a cruise-in uptown today so I took the 'ol Schwinn up to check it out. V/r Shawn


----------



## kingsilver (May 24, 2015)

The spittoon air cleaner looks nice !!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (May 24, 2015)

nice picture schwinndoggy . nice to see father and son team riding those classic!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (May 24, 2015)

nice picture shawn the bike  looks good setting in front of the rat rod and 57 chevy hard top


----------



## Evans200 (May 24, 2015)

Took the 53 Color Flow out for a spin on Main Street. Discovered that 45 PSI instead of 35 PSI in John's US Royal Chain tires makes this beast MUCH easier to pedal! Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## bikeyard (May 24, 2015)

Dx on the cape


----------



## bicycle larry (May 24, 2015)

hay evens 200 you need to get a monark next there super nice riders i will take you jc of your hands ha ha any ways it was a reel nice day here in ont. canada from bicycle larry


----------



## Duchess (May 24, 2015)

Rode this around Marblehead and Salem:


----------



## Evans200 (May 24, 2015)

bicycle larry said:


> hay evens 200 you need to get a monark next there super nice riders i will take you jc of your hands ha ha any ways it was a reel nice day here in ont. canada from bicycle larry




Larry, I'd love to get a Monark someday. Maybe one of yours, who knows!?


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 24, 2015)

Requested that they put a bicycle on the merry go round 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (May 25, 2015)

*sunday ride*











first time to blackstone river state park in Woonsocket rhode island,beautiful day!the 41 rocket,nice rider,52 Higgins lots of compliments.


----------



## Evans200 (May 25, 2015)

1959 Western Flyer Golden Flyer in front of Vera's Balloon Shop, downtown Romeo, Michigan this morning.:eek:


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 25, 2015)

Went about a block before the rear tire seized up with the drop stand of my '35 Colson and I realized how bad the rear wheel was out of true...bummer being such a nice day.
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2015)

Took a lil ride while we waited for the local breakfast spot to open up.











r


----------



## Euphman06 (May 25, 2015)

Rode my 41 elgin on the local trail. This picture was taken at the back end of the Binney and Smith Crayola plant.


----------



## rollfaster (May 25, 2015)

*What I rode today*

Rode my 46 BFG leader/dx around the hood. All I had time for today. I love this bike. Rob.


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2015)

Happy memorial day if that can be.
Today I am out on my 40 Western Flyer riding along the beach and I came across a bunch of other vintage riders along the beach. 











I put my other rearview mirror on and made it a little more personalized the way I like it. I also got the little hump out of the front wheel with my spoke wrench.


----------



## larock65 (May 25, 2015)

Swapped the 18t rear for a 22t and put the carrier back on. What a difference in the ride!


----------



## Cory (May 25, 2015)

larock65 said:


> Swapped the 18t rear for a 22t and put the carrier back on. What a difference in the ride!
> View attachment 216409​



I know that tank, Lol. Looks great [emoji106]


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 25, 2015)

Damn That flyer turned out incredible!! Love the color!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 25, 2015)

Looks perfect! William!!


----------



## larock65 (May 25, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Looks perfect! William!!




Thanks for repairing the carrier leg Joe!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 25, 2015)

*Rode my Huffy*

I restored this over the weekend. I aquired the bike from Jerry Peters and I couldnt be happier. It's a solid bike with no rust or bondo. I metal finished every part and there is no filler no filler primer its all laquer primer and laquer paint like the old days.


----------



## larock65 (May 25, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I restored this over the weekend. I aquired the bike from Jerry Peters and I couldnt be happier. It's a solid bike with no rust or bondo. I metal finished every part and there is no filler no filler primer its all laquer primer and laquer paint like the old days.




Looks great Joe! 
How does she ride?


----------



## RJWess (May 25, 2015)

Joe I like the color you chose.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 25, 2015)

It rides like a streamline dream!! Its so damn solid!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 25, 2015)

RJWess said:


> Joe I like the color you chose.




Thank you! Its a Hudson color.


----------



## RJWess (May 25, 2015)

I definitely like it without the rack. You get the full streamline line affect without the clutter of the rack.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 25, 2015)

Yeah no rack for me. I tried it and its not flowin with the design


----------



## mike j (May 25, 2015)

Really nice all around, that green met. is perfect. Wheels & tires ?


----------



## larock65 (May 25, 2015)

Wiped down the 40 and took her around the neighborhood as well. Gotta say the 38 rides a bit nicer!


----------



## cds2323 (May 25, 2015)

Took this Manton and Smith for a spin. Rebuilt it on Saturday. Added the Mesinger seat and put on a near new set of Uniroyal chains. Sold this one 15 years ago to a friend and got it back a couple years ago for rebuilding two of his other bikes. Prefer original paint bikes but I like the folky nature of this old blue and gray repaint. Cool rocket on the tank.


----------



## DonChristie (May 25, 2015)

Memorial day spin!


----------



## hellshotrods (May 25, 2015)

Took a ride through Monrovia this afternoon.  My wife rode her JC Higgins (year ?).  We found this bike at her Grandma's house 10 years ago, still has a SLC bike tag on the post.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 26, 2015)

hellshotrods said:


> Took a ride through Monrovia this afternoon.  My wife rode her JC Higgins (year ?).  We found this bike at her Grandma's house 10 years ago, still has a SLC bike tag on the post.
> View attachment 216487




You shoulda hit me up or stopped by! We rode around town throughout the day yesterday. Rode down to Sena for dinner & a couple beers with Cody last night. Nice to see his Spitfire on the road.


----------



## hellshotrods (May 26, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> You shoulda hit me up or stopped by! We rode around town throughout the day yesterday. Rode down to Sena for dinner & a couple beers with Cody last night. Nice to see his Spitfire on the road.




Or... you can hit me up next time, we could form a small group.   I have a couple loaners also.  We don't drink but enjoy riding through town.  We rode over to Duarte on the bike path.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2015)

Getting ready to restore my '41 Autocycle so the girlfriend took her '53 Trojan Super (CWC) along for a five mile shakedown ride--big hills included. She said she needed a geared bike. I told her geared bikes were for *ussies! BTW if you ever decide to restore a bike I highly suggest you put everything together and ride it hard to make sure everything fits correctly and nothing binds or rubs. Trying to correct these problems after fresh paint and plating can be a painful experience both emotionally and financially. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (May 27, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Memorial day spin!




I was out riding you should hit me up


----------



## tripple3 (May 27, 2015)

Today after work I took my Elgin Tiki Rider out and found a nice park and preserve  
I really enjoy riding this bike
I rode about 15 miles again today.


----------



## tripple3 (May 29, 2015)

This morning I rode my Electra rat Rod trailblazer with the Colson fender over to the carpool meeting place to go preview a P 51 Mustang. 














This plane will be sold online June 2-4 along with other lots of an extra motor; in case you have one of these already.


----------



## COB (May 29, 2015)

Great pictures tripple3! There is an idea for Joe Buffardi's next project! How about it Joe? That P-51 Mustang is awesome!
As for my own ride, I took this one out this evening for a ride around town.


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2015)

Rode to Cyclavia in Pasadena early this morning with Steve from Velocipedist. Anyone else out here?


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2015)

Both of these.


----------



## rollfaster (May 31, 2015)

Love that knucklehead! Great bikes ed.


----------



## Oldnut (May 31, 2015)

*Had the 36 and the 49 out yesterday cold and rain today*







 love them huffmans not done yet the 37 rides like glass


----------



## hoofhearted (May 31, 2015)

*Ever-So-Right Rocket Bars ........*







*Foto Credit ..... rustjunkie *


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Love that knucklehead! Great bikes ed.




Thanks!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 31, 2015)

Mr. and Mrs. Rustjunkie headed out this AM from Monrovia to CicLAvia Pasadena. 
First stop: fuel





Next stop: HILL :o Great place to admire the scenery tho:



 

~10mi later, in Pasadena, lots of people out today:










Lots of cool bikes and people of all ages out:


----------



## rustjunkie (May 31, 2015)

Lunch! 





Headed home:





Goat's head thorns! Big thanks Fordmike65's Roadside Assistance Service 





Great day regardless, will do it again


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Mr. and Mrs. Rustjunkie headed out this AM from Monrovia to CicLAvia Pasadena.
> First stop: fuel




Very cool bikes!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 31, 2015)

*Great day for riding...*

Sunday ride...Took the Schwinn Deluxe Hornet out for a nice cruise...





Masonic Home...




Niles Canyon...




Sequoia bridge...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2015)

Great looking bikes out there today! Glad we got to ride before the crowd tho. Got back home, rested for a bit then headed out for a few cool refreshments...


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2015)

*P-51 for sale*

Super cool pics from Pasadena  Rustjunkie. 
I rode my challenger over to the carpool meeting place and home today. 







P 51 Mustang for sale online June 2-4
CWSmarketing.com upcoming auctions.
http://www.cwsauctions.com/lots/1211332/detail


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 1, 2015)

*June 1st...time to ride!*

First ride of the year for the "Reggie"...need to ride this one more.

The start...





The badge...





Out to the lakes...





Then to the local park...





Fun ride today after work...always makes me feel good.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2015)

Fun ride today after work...always makes me feel good.[/QUOTE]

I definitely know the feeling arfsaidthebee
And love it too. 
After work today I took off on this great riding twin bar that is equally as cool to look at.


----------



## Cory (Jun 2, 2015)

My 10 year old and I went for a little ride to her school and back. The night custodian saw the old bikes and walked us out to his suburban. He had a 60s Schwinn middleweight tucked back there with OG paint. I told him to come over tomorrow and I would set him up with his missing parts. He was STOKED! And so was I to make a new friend [emoji106]


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 3, 2015)

*what bike did you ride today*

lynn and i rode the bikes down to the coffee shop   from bicycle larry


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 3, 2015)

Just back from a trip on The Continental to the home of Dan "The Mad Locksmith". 
Not only does Dan have mad locksmithing skillz, he's also a bike-nut, and has a _very _nice woodworking shop and he knows how to use it. I helped him frame an etching I did for an artist and friend Chris Griffin (Chris's artwork, I did the etching). We started yesterday, what I initially envisioned would be a simple wooden mount, sort of like a plaque. The idea turned into a more complicated design-as-you-go project, using oak and maple in different thicknesses to give it some dimension. ~8 hours later, I think it came out pretty nice! Off to Seattle it goes


----------



## Cory (Jun 3, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Just back from a trip on The Continental to the home of Dan "The Mad Locksmith".
> Not only does Dan have mad locksmithing skillz, he's also a bike-nut, and has a _very _nice woodworking shop and he knows how to use it. I helped him frame an etching I did for an artist and friend Chris Griffin (Chris's artwork, I did the etching). We started yesterday, what I initially envisioned would be a simple wooden mount, sort of like a plaque. The idea turned into a more complicated design-as-you-go project, using oak and maple in different thicknesses to give it some dimension. ~8 hours later, I think it came out pretty nice! Off to Seattle it goes



That is so cool Scott!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 3, 2015)

Excellent work!! Scott.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 3, 2015)

Cory said:


> That is so cool Scott!






Joe Buffardi said:


> Excellent work!! Scott.




Thanks guys! I can't take but a small fraction of the credit tho


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2015)

I rode my motorcycle around this morning doing some errands but didn't take any pics. 
This afternoon I rode my war time Elgin Tiki custom that I love. Smith Farms is around the corner and strawberries are in season. 






https://vimeo.com/129725772


----------



## rhk (Jun 3, 2015)

Kids and I cleaned up a 67 tandem ... it will be a fun summer beach rider.  Took it on an initial spin along the beach bike path and it worked great!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 4, 2015)

*Tripple3's twin bar*




Really cool pictures of that frame...Nice bike.

But where's the bling??? You need to add your special touch!
...may be tough without fenders though.
I would send you this tiki but it just doesn't go with those bars!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2015)

Super cool Tiki arf!
That super cool twin bar is a loner frame and those wheels are a set that I have been running for a while ... they do have my hub polishers / spoke chimes that I made. And my red white and blue reflector on the back. 
Today I tore my Cadet apart and re-greased everything and lowered the gear which enabled me to loosen the chain and make room for the fat Frank's. It rides really easy now I love it.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 4, 2015)

That's a good looking Cadet...I like the FF's...I put white walls on quite a few of my bikes.  

Besides your tiki on old faithful, I really like the fact that you always ride in flip flops!!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 4, 2015)

Here's one I haven't rode for a while


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 5, 2015)

Very nice restoration!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Here's one I haven't rode for a while[]




Hey how far did you ride it and where did you go?
After work today I got my challenger out and have been thinking about this bike it's an awesome rider and I truly enjoy it every time I pedal it. I rode a few miles through the tracks and I always end up at this park close to home. 














I have had this bike listed for a long time but I think most riders can tell she loves being with me....


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 5, 2015)

Took this for a shakedown ride. It was a barn find two Saturdays ago.


----------



## syclesavage (Jun 5, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> Took this for a shakedown ride. It was a barn find two Saturdays ago.[/QUOT That's one beautiful barn fine fur sure.


----------



## slick (Jun 5, 2015)

My son and i went for a spin on our schwinns last Saturday.  I know, technically doesn't count but i thought id share that i do own and rode a 49 Schwinn B6.

Stupid phone keeps rotating the pictures wrong. I need to clean the rims desperately. Just got them a week ago and haven't had a chance to clean them yet. Nice original chrome under the surface rust.


----------



## slick (Jun 5, 2015)

I need some brick red coke bottles if anybody has some for my B6 above. Oh, and the seat is a 54 schwinn panther seat and not correct but i love the side crash bars. I have the matching NOS girls seat on Karlas Schwinn Hornet.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 5, 2015)

............


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2015)

Today I brought out from the house my 1937 60th anniversary for Westfield Syracuse to ride. This tall frame bike is so smooth and comfortable to ride. 







I try to have a wrench handy now when I go for a ride. 



That wise lock has been on there so long it has cut a groove in the lock not the spring.


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 6, 2015)

I know the purists don't like accessories, but I do. I go for a "theme" with each of my bikes. After all, most kids were quick to add goodies, myself included. So I envision myself back in time buying accessories with my allowance or paper route money. For me, the extras enhance the collecting experience. Not ape-poop like Peewee Herman, but not purist either. Somewhere in between. Here's the 59 Golden Flyer in the front yard in downtown Romeo MI sporting a Fire Chief/Harley look.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 6, 2015)

Test rode the New Ben-Hur


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 6, 2015)

I rode this Columbia Three Star Deluxe today.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2015)

This morning I am riding my Western Flyer around golden west college swap meet on my way to the cyclone coaster ride in Long Beach. 
Really cool 1969 Raleigh superb in a nice shade of green
He is asking $850






I rode to the cyclone coaster ride in Long Beach and rode with them for a while lots of awesome bikes out here


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 7, 2015)

After being idle with a flat tire,  it was nice to ride my '36 Hawthorne to the local library/park 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 7, 2015)

*what bike did you ride today*



eddie_bravo said:


> After being idle with a flat tire,  it was nice to ride my '36 Hawthorne to the local library/park
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i rode the canadian cycle and moter short form for ccm to the coffee shop this morning  from bicycle larry


----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 7, 2015)

I rode this Rollfast on the Cyclone Coaster ride.   I'm not sure what year it is??   (I have the correct chainring on it today)


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Put a Hotrod in the pic....*



hellshotrods said:


> I rode this Rollfast on the Cyclone Coaster ride.   I'm not sure what year it is??   (I have the correct chainring on it today)




So what you're saying here is this is Not a current "Fresh" pic? Come on now; we want to see what you saw where you went.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 7, 2015)

Shot of the am ride to fordmike65's house on TBM for the trip to Long Beach. Only shot I got: dead batteries


----------



## RJWess (Jun 7, 2015)

Went out to the Wabash trail today.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2015)

Great day for a ride on the beach with my fellow Coasters...


----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 7, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> So what you're saying here is this is Not a current "Fresh" pic? Come on now; we want to see what you saw where you went.




HEY - I saw you and other Cyclone Coasters and other cool bikes.....





tripple3 with ice cream?


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 7, 2015)

1936 Dayton Safety Streamline with a 1938 Elgin Bluebird out on the Cyclone Coaster ride.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 8, 2015)

Maiden voyage on my '36 CCM Flyte. Rode it to Third Beach to watch the sun go down...


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2015)

This morning finished putting together my sons bike with some different tires because he got a flat.
I bought this bike at the swap meet several years ago it is badged Eagle Rider and is star cruiser model from probably the mid-80s
It ride straight and true and I'm glad my son talked me into making it his bike when I was Flippin most of my finds early in this hobby.


----------



## mrg (Jun 8, 2015)

A little slow on the post but another great ride yesterday


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 8, 2015)

After the Coasters Ride, went home and fixed some things on the Blue Bird.  Changed the stem, seat, pedals, tightened the front hub and sprocket.
Much better!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2015)

A buddy of mine came over with his girlfriend and I took one pic of the beginning of our ride. She is riding my 1941 Challenger and making it look better than it ever has.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2015)

This afternoon I rode the twin bar over to the bank in between scattered rain showers here in SoCal



I really enjoy riding this bike was considering changing the handlebars but I really like the width  on these.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 9, 2015)

Went for an after work ride tonite. Dusted off the old Iver! Sportin an Iver tennis racquet too! I had to get one!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2015)

This morning I rode my Phat rumble 29er three speed with front disk and rear roller brakes over to the carpool meeting place... lovely morning for a ride









I took this bike in trade and am thinking of listing it on craigslist for $250 let me know if you would like to own it.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 11, 2015)

This morning I rode my motorcycle to the shop to get my check.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 11, 2015)

I worked on my 36 today I rebuilt the wheels with new discs and added hubcaps and a NOS wald reflector from rustjunkie thanks





I gave it a test ride over to the south coast plaza in Costa Mesa. 





The last time I rode it I broke the chain and it's been grounded so I had to go through it rides much better now.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 11, 2015)

*What I rode today*

Rode my 39 girls colson at work today. After all, I ride it everyday at work because it is used as a lot bike. This was built with spare parts laying around, but works well for its purpose. The lady that takes over after my shift rides it , this is why I went with the girls frame. Rob.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 11, 2015)

*Thursday ride...*

Slight rain yesterday so no riding...It was clear skies after work today so I grabbed the beater and headed out to the lake...








a Tripple3 special!...





Three times around the lake...




So much fun to be out on the bike cruising around...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2015)

Rode out for beers with friends.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2015)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Slight rain yesterday so no riding...It was clear skies after work today so I grabbed the beater and headed out to the lake...
> 
> 
> a Tripple3 special!...
> ...




Super cool great pics thanks for the tribute

Today I rode my Elgin custom to the bank this bike rides great
I can tell if the bike rides well with my style when I take my hands off the handlebars and see how it handles.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 12, 2015)

~12mi AM ride on TBM with fordmike65  to San Marino Coffee Shop


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 12, 2015)

Friday nite car show in downtown Garden Grove. Tonite was the yearly VW meet. Our very own MRG is also a VW guy. Its his dual sliding door bus with longboards and bikes inside.


----------



## mrg (Jun 12, 2015)

put some miles on the bus & bikes today (68 orange crate & 64 super deluxe both all OG),1st of 2 shows today, going to do 7 events in 4 days so hope those og tires hold up


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 12, 2015)

Rollin' deep tonight


----------



## mrg (Jun 13, 2015)

Put some miles on this today but damn this seat uncomfortable, think I will ride the karate the rest of the day


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 13, 2015)

Took the 37 BA-67 out for a spin today,tried out the new tool container.This is what you do with patch kits.All my road tools fit in that vintage tire patch can ,Added a custom threaded rod through the can to make sure the lid doesn't go anywhere,custom shell casing nuts..PLUS the sure spin from Joe is a spinning machine ! All is checked and ready for tomorrows SKIDKINGS SUNNY SKYS RIDE...


----------



## indiana dave (Jun 13, 2015)

Rode this up to the store to get the paper and a gallon of milk.
It's the only bike I have with a rack. Pretty handy.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 13, 2015)

*Saturday ride...*

Saturday ride over to my friend's place for some cold ones...1937 Schwinn C97 model...

Shinn Historical Park...





Lake Elizabeth...heading toward Mission Peak in the background...





Mission San Jose...getting closer to Mission Peak...




On the flank of Mission Peak...





Cold beer at my buddy Steve's house...





Another great day of riding...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2015)

Made some final adjustments and took this one out for a shakedown ride before tearing it down for a full blown resto. V/r Shawn


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 13, 2015)

Took the 37 BA-67 out for a spin today,tried out the new tool container.This is what you do with patch kits.All my road tools fit in that vintage tire patch can ,Added a custom threaded rod through the can to make sure the lid doesn't go anywhere,custom shell casing nuts..PLUS the sure spin from Joe is a spinning machine ! All is checked and ready for tomorrows SKIDKINGS SUNNY SKYS RIDE...View attachment 219716[/QUOTE]

Awesome bike!!...Tool container is really nice. SKIDKINGS is ready to roll!!...


----------



## bikiba (Jun 13, 2015)

I finally pulled all the pieces together to get my wife's 1936 Silver King together. Still a TON of cleaning, polishing, lubing and rust removal to go. The seat is a period correct-ish seat I pulled off of a 1941 girls Rollfast. The rims are triple step correct for the bike, but i have to strip the blue paint.  I had to change out the rear wheel sprocket because the chain ring is standard and the rear wheel had a skip tooth. Thank god i had the corect one. The final bit i had to do to get it [just] working was take two standard chains and combine them. The one chain i had was 7 links too short for this bike. Again thankfully i had another chain i could scavenge. I took it for a few block spin and there were some noises and creaks, but it was a smooth ride for an 80 year old bike. Tomorrow I am going to take out the matching male silver king and see if i can get a pic of me and my wife riding them.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2015)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Took the 37 BA-67 out for a spin today,tried out the new tool container.This is what you do with patch kits.All my road tools fit in that vintage tire patch can ,Added a custom threaded rod through the can to make sure the lid doesn't go anywhere,custom shell casing nuts..PLUS the sure spin from Joe is a spinning machine ! All is checked and ready for tomorrows SKIDKINGS SUNNY SKYS RIDE...View attachment 219716




Super Cool! Enjoy your ride today. I hope it is Sunny Skies for you riders Today. Post Pics Please!...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 14, 2015)

RIDE -ON! Temps in the high 70's today ,SUNNY SKY'S for sure ...Pics will be posted...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 14, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Made some final adjustments and took this one out for a shakedown ride before tearing it down for a full blown resto. V/r Shawn
> View attachment 219784




This one's getting restored?!?!


----------



## bikiba (Jun 14, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> This one's getting restored?!?!




i was thinking the same thing


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2015)

This morning I rode my 36 electric to the golden west college swap meet to pick up a bike I had fixed. 






I met Cory there and he loaded it up for me.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 14, 2015)

The wife and I and some good friends took a ride last night at Va. Beach boardwalk to listen to some Led Zeppelin and The Who tribute bands.
Ended up at a bar to cool or calm down because the 3 gill Roadmaster right pedal fell off. Turns out the crank arm is stripped and the pedal. Bummer!
It's difficult pedaling with only one pedal. The friend that was riding that bike ended up riding my 46 Huffman the rest of the ride.
I mean, it's my bike so I need to ride it back regarfless of alot of effort.
Still a great time last night. At least the music was a  free venue.
Guess I need to find a  replacement dogleg crank now....anyone got one?
Suppose that request ought to be in the WTB classified section.




















It's all about the Free Concerts!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 14, 2015)

bikiba said:


> I finally pulled all the pieces together to get my wife's 1936 Silver King together. Still a TON of cleaning, polishing, lubing and rust removal to go. The seat is a period correct-ish seat I pulled off of a 1941 girls Rollfast. The rims are triple step correct for the bike, but i have to strip the blue paint.  I had to change out the rear wheel sprocket because the chain ring is standard and the rear wheel had a skip tooth. Thank god i had the corect one. The final bit i had to do to get it [just] working was take two standard chains and combine them. The one chain i had was 7 links too short for this bike. Again thankfully i had another chain i could scavenge. I took it for a few block spin and there were some noises and creaks, but it was a smooth ride for an 80 year old bike. Tomorrow I am going to take out the matching male silver king and see if i can get a pic of me and my wife riding them.




I love the wheels --KAABLAM!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 14, 2015)

Rode the 59 Evans and cruised all the Romeo garage sales on Saturday. Here's a couple guys from the Historical Society hamming it up!


----------



## mrg (Jun 14, 2015)

rode the Colson around the show all day, didnt think about pics till I loaded up


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 14, 2015)

Cerveza with Steve from Velocipedist on Myrtle


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2015)

Forgot about this pic I took Saturday afternoon. Hung out for a bit at a new cafe in town with rustjunkie & dodgerblue.


----------



## RJWess (Jun 15, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Forgot about this pic I took Saturday afternoon. Hung out for a bit at a new cafe in town with rustjunkie & dodgerblue.




Thats a sweet lineup!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 15, 2015)

Today I rode my 40 Western Flyer with Schwindoggy on his awesome Colson and a couple other riders in from Detroit Michigan checking out Newport having a little lunch at the big belly deli. Great day to get to experience the marine layer and sun 1 mile in.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Made some final adjustments and took this one out for a shakedown ride before tearing it down for a full blown resto. V/r Shawn
> View attachment 219784




That is one awesome bike. It looks like it has been restored before so I think it needs one of your full-blown restorations; right on Shawn!
This morning I rode two Bikes to deliver them after changing some parts and having some cables installed and putting new tires and tubes and a chain on one of them.  great Bikes: Raleigh with an internal shift eight speed and a trek aluminum frame cruiser. 







This afternoon I returned my sons car to him and rode his star cruiser home.







This bike rides really great straight and true.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 16, 2015)

Neighborhood cruise tonite. Stopped by Jims house for a bit. Jims handy!


----------



## the tinker (Jun 17, 2015)

Too bad I cant ship this rain off to California. Been raining too much here this week, decided to take the clunker for a ride. Thats the nice thing about old clunkers like this, ride it in the rain, through the mud, so what? This bike started out as a hawthorne  but it's a mutt now.
 I know it don't look like it but this old boy rides excellent. I just installed the Miller Schwinn 
Motorbike kick stand and the long horn bars and took a ride around town on its early S2 rims.
Rode like dream!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 17, 2015)

This was last weekend but it was the first time riding this year! Guess I'm gettin old and lazy....and its not even my bike....haha.....belongs to Gary E. from Michigan, we met up at the Gilmore Car Museum for a swap meet.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 17, 2015)

Flat Tire said:


> This was last weekend but it was the first time riding this year! Guess I'm gettin old and lazy....and its not even my bike....haha.....belongs to Gary E. from Michigan, we met up at the Gilmore Car Museum for a swap meet.




To ride more to be less lazy...

Today after work I took the Twinflex out for a ride. Riding a bike always puts a smile on my face. 





Super cool bike.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 17, 2015)

*Wednesday ride...*

Took a nice 15 miler out to the salt evaporation ponds...smilin' the whole way!
This bike rides really good...




passes the tripple3 test!...




salt ponds...




heading back home...





Another fun ride...


----------



## indiana dave (Jun 18, 2015)

Picked this up last weekend... fresh barn find. Aired up the tires, tightened a couple bolts, and adjusted the bars and seat to fit me...
Rode it to work today. Bearings could use some grease, but it rode pretty well considering...
Only rode it because it's the only bike I have with fenders... and we have lots of puddles.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Today I rode my Elgin because I love to ride this bike. 





Same bike same day later ride


----------



## supervisor (Jun 19, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Riding a bike always puts a smile on my face.




I went out of town to the southwest among vineyards and farms, a few nice hills and almost no car traffic.

After leaving town I started up Briggs Hill




Over Briggs hill is a pleasant valley with two nice vineyards




Crossed the bridge over Coyote Creek


----------



## okozzy (Jun 19, 2015)

Looks like a beautiful day... welcome to the CABE!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2015)

supervisor said:


> I went out of town to the southwest among vineyards and farms, a few nice hills and almost no car traffic.
> 
> After leaving town I started up Briggs Hill
> View attachment 220964
> ...




Welcome to the Cabe. Great pictures thanks for posting.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2015)

It's Friday night date night and I took out one of my favorite bikes my 36 electric C model









Rolling on rebuilt model D new discs and brand-new Fat Frank's.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2015)

Midnight taco run on the Hawthorne TwinBar


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2015)

Been a while since I took this old fella out. Kind of a beast to get moving but once ya do its smooth as silk! V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 20, 2015)

Took Ol' Rusty (aka Leave It Be) out today for the AM leg of Tour de Monrovia:


----------



## okozzy (Jun 20, 2015)

Early morning ride...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 20, 2015)

ride today? lemme think...NO WAY JOSE!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2015)

*What I ride today*

Rode my 36 Hawthorne motobike. I should ride this one more. Great ride.


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 20, 2015)

Rode the 59 Western Flyer around Romeo and got an ice cream cone at the DQ.


----------



## mike j (Jun 21, 2015)

Took the ole Colson out for a spin by the lake after the morning rain.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Father's Day.
This morning I rode my 1940 Western Flyer to the golden west college swap meet and home. 








Flying on my Western Flyer...


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2015)

This afternoon I am riding my 1941 Cadet... and it is lovely again.



Father's Day ride waiting for the family to get together later.
Really windy today it seems like it's headwind both directions


----------



## catfish (Jun 21, 2015)

This one.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 21, 2015)

Westfield Sports Roadster


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 22, 2015)

Today I rode my sons bike home from his work because I borrowed his car again...





Thought-provoking Marquis from the Methodist on Bushard


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Rode my crusty '41 Autocycle. By the end of this week I should have the rest of the parts to restore this into a snappy brown and tan bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 22, 2015)

*what bike did you ride today*

thats going to be a super nice one done in brown and tan i like!!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 22, 2015)

*Iver*

Rode this for a couple of miles after work.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 22, 2015)

The newest ride and the smoothest prewar ride I have


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 22, 2015)

In the Anaheim convention center.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 22, 2015)

Technically I rode it yesterday but I've been to busy to upload it
Nick.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2015)

This morning I am out on my Goodrich challenger riding sheephills in the cool part of the day.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)

Took a lil late night ride last night with a few local bike nuts to Monrovia's Pacific Plate Brewery. Had a couple cold fresh brews, then off to have a bite to eat. Ended up being about a ~12mile ride.


----------



## serg (Jun 23, 2015)

Mead Ranger!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 23, 2015)

serg said:


> Mead Ranger!




Looking good Sergey!


----------



## eddy45 (Jun 24, 2015)

*Schwinn 58*

Hornet, a rolling project for some time now just picked up a new rear rim/tire had to test drive its one smooth ride


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 24, 2015)

Went for a good ride after work...1995 Schwinn Heavy Duti...
First stop was Quarry lakes to check out the fishing...no one there.




Message for all Californians (and others)...




Turn around spot...




Railroad ties...


----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 24, 2015)

I rode this tonight after it cooled down, through Monrovia..  
JC Higgins   It rides nice but the fender brace seems to be preventing/limiting the springer ??


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 24, 2015)

[video=youtube;ioVb6zHuJdw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioVb6zHuJdw&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> [video=youtube;ioVb6zHuJdw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioVb6zHuJdw&feature=youtu.be[/video]





Hmmmm......I wasn't aware that Lancaster had paved roads...


Jk Scott. Bike looks like a great rider.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 25, 2015)

*Thursday ride...*

Another great day for riding...

2009 Schwinn Fat Tire amber ale bike...





Lake Elizabeth...




No hands...




front end closeup...


----------



## mrg (Jun 25, 2015)

I keep a old murry locked to the fence at my daughters at the beach so I always have some thing to ride after surfing, and dont care if it rusts.


----------



## abqpropguy (Jun 26, 2015)

*One of my daily riders at the Albuquerque Studios!*


----------



## jacdan98 (Jun 26, 2015)

..


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 26, 2015)

Weather is getting toasty up here in the Northwest,Highs could approach triple digit..So went to the Tacoma waterfront,Nice mid to upper 70's ...Took the 37 BA-67 for a ride .Right on the Tacoma /Ruston divide line...


----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 26, 2015)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> View attachment 222240Weather is getting toasty up here in the Northwest,Highs could approach triple digit..So went to the Tacoma waterfront,Nice mid to upper 70's ...Took the 37 BA-67 for a ride .Right on the Tacoma /Ruston divide line...




That's a nice area.  I like the point Defiance park area also.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 27, 2015)

hellshotrods said:


> That's a nice area.  I like the point Defiance park area also.




Cool ..Are you a local soul?


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 27, 2015)

Down town Concord NH Market Days


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 27, 2015)

I finally got the wife on a vintage bike!


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 27, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I finally got the wife on a vintage bike!
> 
> View attachment 222324View attachment 222325




Looks like moms pissed


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 27, 2015)

She's saying...."You darn kids and your fancy bikes....get off my sidewalk!"  Just kidding, that's our neighbor, Sally, coming to complain about the bad neighbor.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2015)

Beer time...


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 27, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Beer time...




I'm noticing a trend


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2015)

You have two wonderful things there: great Bikes and friends... and then beers...  wow!

Today I am riding my 36 electric. The subtitle for this bike is "obviously not right for the bike"...but where else would I put all the cool things that I found?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> I'm noticing a trend



Well......yeah


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 28, 2015)

This morning we're out here in line at the veterans Stadium swap meet in Long Beach and I am riding a 61. 24 inch twin bar typhoon, red white and blue. First purchase of the morning for $100


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 28, 2015)

Late breakfast and Bloody Marys this morning


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 28, 2015)

Then to Pacific Plate Brewery for beers and brats


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 28, 2015)

*what bike did you ride to day*



fordmike65 said:


> Then to Pacific Plate Brewery for beers and brats






took the two canadian cycle and moter bikes out for a ride to day . also my friend gary was down and took the jc higgins out for a ride . i think gary is going to take it home with him !!!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 28, 2015)

reel nice bikes guys i reelly whant one of those shelbys when i grow up !!!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 28, 2015)

*What I rode today*

Took a break from working on my dx and rode my colson. The neibors seem to love this one.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 28, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Took a break from working on my dx and rode my colson. The neibors seem to love this one.




We all love that one. 
Beautiful evening for a ride and I am on my Western Flyer







I really really enjoy riding this bike…


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 28, 2015)

*Sunday ride...*

Rode out to the hills for a view...1940's Columbia (Klinedinst Special)...

Isherwood bridge...





Fireworks warning for this week...




View..


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 28, 2015)

Tripple3, you beat me home from riding by two minutes!!!


----------



## Gsbecker (Jun 29, 2015)

1948 Hawthorne Special Tank!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 29, 2015)

Took the Rocket out for a spin this AM. Quiet, cool, no wind, just enough traffic to make it interesting...perfect 

















and one tripple3 shot:


----------



## okozzy (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey Scott, on the 4th. picture... were you guys having an earthquake this morning?


----------



## RJWess (Jun 29, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Took the Rocket out for a spin this AM. Quiet, cool, no wind, just enough traffic to make it interesting...perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Love this bike! I like how you kept it simple, letting the frame and fork speak for the bike.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 29, 2015)

okozzy said:


> Hey Scott, on the 4th. picture... were you guys having an earthquake this morning?




ha! mebbe so...guess I didn't feel it on them big ol' Fat Franks!  



RJWess said:


> Love this bike! I like how you have kept it simple, letting the frame and fork speak for the bike.




Thanks! I'm all about the frame so this bike might just be my favorite


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 29, 2015)

Looks like a pretty nice saddle there


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 29, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like a pretty nice saddle there




Thanks!
Tight and curvy like the Shelby


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 29, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Thanks!
> Tight and curvy like the Shelby




Speaking of tight and curvy and nice seat I'm on my Elgin.










Thanks for the new "signature" pic.


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 29, 2015)

*Took this old ladie out for a spin...*






After a thorough service she rides pretty nice.  Slight wobble in front wheel.  Will have to see if I can figure out how to correct that.  Kind of an ugly old thing, but.......

Mike


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 29, 2015)

Went on a ride with Alex to show off the long lost cousins.


----------



## eddy45 (Jun 29, 2015)

*Dx got*

new shoes I love this bike


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 29, 2015)

eddy45 said:


> new shoes I love this bike




Love the look of that dx. I have two also and their great riders. Rob.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 29, 2015)

Whalla the Golden Zephyr was out today!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 29, 2015)

That looks sharp!! Nice work George!!


----------



## sleepy (Jun 29, 2015)

That Zephyr is gorgeous!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 29, 2015)

I took the 1899 Lozier out to the Riverside Plaza tonight.


----------



## mrg (Jun 29, 2015)

Great looking Zephyr George ! got a extra rack ?


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow! That Zephyr is fantastic, one of my Favorite bikes of all!!


----------



## mrg (Jun 30, 2015)

well, last nite, they say he's (Rambo) a chick magnet but usually there are to many guys & kids around him the chicks cant get close!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 30, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Whalla the Golden Zephyr was out today!
> View attachment 222803




I dig the style of the Zephyr; kind of looks like he's body surfing, flying, and pedaling a vintage cruiser…
Today I'm pedaling my 36 electric to the bank to make a deposit to pay my rent. 











I like it when I find something older than my bike to use as a nice backdrop


----------



## sleepy (Jun 30, 2015)

Great bike and nice pics.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 30, 2015)

I got a call on my craigslist ad for my Schwin traveler so I rode it over to big lots to meet some people. 







Girls don't like crusty bikes... still waiting for my buyer. It is rideable now in first gear and the brakes work.


----------



## mrg (Jun 30, 2015)

Now it's a bike path


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 1, 2015)

I am on the maiden voyage of my 36 Packard. Manufactured by Colson single bar long wheelbase.



I have spent a ton of time on this and getting to ride it after that brings an even bigger smile than normal for me....



It rides really nice... it is definitely the lightest weight vintage balloon tire bike I ride. 




There is a thread on this bike in classic balloon tire called Packard badged.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 1, 2015)

LOL......What bike did Tripple3 ride today?   Good stuff!


----------



## COB (Jul 1, 2015)

This evening I took out "Frankie" the Frankenbike. The 2-speed Bendix rear hub makes it a fun old rider.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 2, 2015)

The wife and I took a bar hop ride last night. Her on her fav...55 Columbia and my maiden voyage on the 37-38 Fleetwood. 







It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 2, 2015)

Rode the 57 Schwinn Jaguar to work today, then swung by home and got the kid trailer and picked the tot up from the sitters and rode to the park for a picnic dinner and some play time...
It's a work in progress, but rides pretty well.


----------



## Dawg13 (Jul 2, 2015)

love this bike!...


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 2, 2015)

Dawg13 said:


> love this bike!...




Which one? Mine? Awe shucks...
Thing is, I bought it like this... Cleaned up the chrome some, Put new tubes in, and a new brake cable and adjusted it a little and have been riding it ever since.
Still need a front brake lever, and to true the wheels a bit...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 2, 2015)

I took off on my 1940 Western Flyer for a long trip to the bank. 






Clever custom advertisement for the shop. 
Rolling down Golden West to the coast






Patriot point north of the HB pier. 
I took the coast all the way down to the tip of Balboa Peninsula. People throw away nice TVs down here. 





Really tough to carry something like that on your bike so I kept going... up the Santa Ana River with a little dirt trail section to stay on the West side of the river. The path takes the bridge over to the Eastside. 





Fun ride probably 28 or 30 miles total.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Mark!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 2, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> Maybe include a description of the bike and the trip?



Hey Joe.
There is a surf competition going on at the pier and they put down a plywood board walk so I could ride all the way to the viewing.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 2, 2015)

Took my custom dx out to the rail trail today. Real smooth rider with a manual 2 speed rear.





Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks to Howard G. I got a new kick stand for the '54 Cycle King. I haven't ridden this bike in a year or so because I couldn't park it without leaning it against something or laying it down. Its a tank to ride but I love the look of these bikes. Just a few miles through the country-had to beat some weather home. Had to post the obligatory view from the saddle for Mark! V/r Shawn


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 2, 2015)

Went for another evening ride in Monrovia.  Took this SHELBY I have, it was a test ride of sorts.  I need to work on a few things before Sunday's Invasion.







I would like to find a tank for it.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 3, 2015)

1948 Schwinn with Packard badge. Went 6 miles with it. Easy to pedal.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 3, 2015)

*Packards are cool....*



Dan the bike man said:


> 1948 Schwinn with Packard badge. Went 6 miles with it. Easy to pedal.




Crazy coincidence that I am on a Packard too... by Colson. 






I rode over to CVS to pick up meds for my mother-in-law....
It's a beautiful day for a ride.


----------



## mike j (Jul 3, 2015)

Took the beast out to Greenwood lake airport for a ride. Built on a mountain top plateau, it's like a step back in time. Legend has it, that this ole Connie pulled in one day, however, there wasn't enough runway to leave. It was made into a restaurant shortly thereafter. Happy 4th of July.


----------



## mrg (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## bikeyard (Jul 3, 2015)

Took the Mead out


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 3, 2015)

Rolled down to Pacific Plate Brewery with local bike nuts


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 4, 2015)

Drove around Romeo on the 59 Evans.


----------



## Cory (Jul 4, 2015)

Pch and beach Blvd Huntington Beach.  Already crazy out at 6am. It's going to be a great day! 
HAPPY 4TH!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 4, 2015)

*mead*

i'm ridin' faster miles per hour on my 15 premier.........


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2015)

I am riding my 36 electric with the flag mounted.
Happy fourth of July celebrating our independence…



Cory came out to meet me for a morning ride on his 1939 mead crusader. 
C models ride great....





One of the neighbors with free coffee and donuts for the early riders. 




Just the beginning of a great riding day…


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 4, 2015)

.... ...


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 4, 2015)

Teens Meade with modern wheels. Rides ok but needs some hub work. Taking the '48 Schwinn again.


----------



## Cory (Jul 4, 2015)

Out for another ride. This time with the family. About 5 miles in with the mini twinn. Wife says I look like a bear on it.


----------



## COB (Jul 4, 2015)

*Fourth of July Ride*

A "Shelby Invasion" of one...


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 4, 2015)

*Got the 3? Emblem motorbike together rode it*





 the last pieces and rode it about 2 miles only ever seen 1 of these got it from nickinator 2 years ago at mem lane spring


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 4, 2015)

*Happy 4th!!*

4th of July ride...

Model boat lake...




going up Niles canyon...




Niles canyon "beach" spot...




Heading home after stopping at the shopping mall to pick up some fireworks (crack the whips, whistling fountains) for tonight...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2015)

Lake Forest was a lil far for us, so we rolled in the Sierra Madre 4th of July Parade.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 4, 2015)

I took my Rocket out for a 8 mile cruise. It drove beautifully. I managed to get on the new overhead bicycle path that they erected in Chicago. I made sure that I wore the appropriate head attire for my Rocket.


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 4, 2015)

Rode all 3 today. Beautiful day, my little Village of Romeo is buzzing with activity. Got my own little bike show going on in the front yard on Main Street. Great day to kick back with a few cold ones, some bbq, and be a proud American. Happy Independence Day everyone! Al Sabo


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 4, 2015)

The Foothill Flyers joined Vintage Cyclery of Sierra Madre and rode in the Sierra Madre July 4th Parade this AM:


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2015)

My wife and I rode with the cyclone coasters in the Lake Forest Fourth of July parade. 
She rode my cadet and I rode my Syracuse. Happy Fourth of July. 









Always amazing bikes roll up with the cyclone coasters.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 5, 2015)

Sunday morning my first leg of the ride is to golden west college.   looks like a perfect day for a ride…





I'm a little surprised I get home and nobody else has posted yet   
I made it out to Long Beach and I stayed and rode the whole thing to the lighthouse; and home easily 50 mile ride today total
I'm glad I swapped in a seat that is built to last and is comfortable for long rides. Thank you rust junkie


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 5, 2015)

I spent a little time on both the Westfield Sports Roadster and the Columbia Three Star Deluxe this weekend:

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2015/07/heavy-and-light-weight-bikes.html


----------



## kingsilver (Jul 5, 2015)

*'37 flo-cycle*


----------



## luckyfind (Jul 5, 2015)

Took my family on the Hiawatha trail. It was awesome! 15 miles down hill grade, 8 tunnels,7 bridges, and a shuttle at the bottom to bring you back up. It's located on the Montana Idaho border. 









 if your ever in my neck of the woods come check it out. I'll ride with you[emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 5, 2015)

Today was the 3rd annual Shelby Invasion ride, and the maiden voyage for my recently acquired 1940 Shelby Speedline Supreme.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larock65 (Jul 5, 2015)

Rode the 37 Iver Johnson today with the Coasters!


----------



## ballooney (Jul 6, 2015)

Ran some errands on my '59 today...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2015)

I rode my 36 Packard down to meet Ron and Mike in Balboa.





We rode from there to the pizza lounge on Main Street in Huntington. 





Relaxed a little bit watching the waves…
I rode home from there. 



It's not very sunny but it is definitely summer.


----------



## tikicruiser (Jul 8, 2015)

Rode the columbia today, left monrovia and ended up at Arcadia park. Rode through and around the park. Stopped at In and Out because that's what a hamburger's all about! Great cool overcast day, can only hope the rest of the summer will be the same.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 8, 2015)

tikicruiser said:


> Rode the columbia today, left monrovia and ended up at Arcadia park....




Should a hit me up! just back from a sheet metal scouting trip on TBM:


----------



## tikicruiser (Jul 8, 2015)

Next time I do an early afternoon ride I'll give you a buzz. Scott are you retired or do you have a flexible work schedule?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 8, 2015)

tikicruiser said:


> Next time I do an early afternoon ride I'll give you a buzz. Scott are you retired or do you have a flexible work schedule?




Cool! I work from home, schedj is pretty flexible


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 8, 2015)

*what bike did you ride to day*

took the ccm for a ride nice old bike to ride . from bicycle larry


----------



## Danos (Jul 8, 2015)

Just bought this 1977 Raleigh Super Course yesterday and I decided to ride it to work today. I quickly realized it was not the best idea since it was all uphill. Took me about 15 minutes to catch my breath after I got to work but it was well worth it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Danos said:


> Just bought this 1977 Raleigh Super Course yesterday and I decided to ride it to work today. I quickly realized it was not the best idea since it was all uphill. Took me about 15 minutes to catch my breath after I got to work but it was well worth it.




You should be so lucky. Try that same ride on a classic ballooner and you will soon know what character building is all about! My girlfriend tried to ride my route one time and when we hit the "big one" she said she needed a bike with gears. I told her "gears were for +ussies"! V/r Shawn


----------



## okozzy (Jul 8, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Cool! I work from home, schedj is pretty flexible




Ahhhh, you guys are killing me!


----------



## larock65 (Jul 8, 2015)

Rode the 41 Autocycle a few miles tonight after dinner.


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 9, 2015)

My daughter on the blabk 24" cruiser and her friend on the Lil Chik
My other daughter insisted on riding her modern mountain bike.
I was pulling our 2 year old in a trailer on my 57 Schwinn Jaguar


----------



## Rynlyer (Jul 9, 2015)

nice bikes!!!!!


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks. The pink Lil Chik is a friends childhood bike. I bought it at her fathers estate sale, along with a yellow one, and my Ramshorn Fastback (in process of refurb now)
All I did was put new tubes in it, clean it up and lube the chain.
The black one was supposedly restored by a bike shop 30 years ago. Been sitting in the shop till it closed in the 80's. I bought it, cleaned and polished it, aired the tires up, and my kids and their friends have been riding it ever since.
I would like to find an original chain guard for it. It has a chrome Wald universal one on it right now.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 9, 2015)

I rode my recently completed 80s Little 500 track bike around the block today. 



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## the tinker (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice bikes Dave. Really nice to see kids enjoying themselves on your old bikes. Many kids today wouldn't even get on an old bike let alone let dad take a picture of them on it, wearing a genuine smile! 
 Good job dad!


----------



## COB (Jul 9, 2015)

Rode my "Italian Job" (Atala) today. Smooth rider!


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 9, 2015)

Rode this early 50's Mercury Air-Flite tonight after dinner.  Went through Monrovia to the Duarte bike path to the park and back,


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2015)

hellshotrods said:


> Rode this early 50's Mercury Air-Flite tonight after dinner.  Went through Monrovia to the Duarte bike path to the park and back,
> 
> View attachment 224687




Nice girl there! I'm off Fri-Sun, so hit me up.


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 9, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice girl there! I'm off Fri-Sun, so hit me up.




Hey, one kid on the bike path liked it.   Let's ride Friday sunset?   I'll bring a boys bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2015)

Sounds like a plan. About to head out with Cody for a ride now


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 9, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Sounds like a plan. About to head out with Cody for a ride now




midnight stalkers


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 10, 2015)

*a bike that flew the coop...*

I found an photo when i t'was ridin' me colson...the bestest of times eh!!!!


----------



## Boris (Jul 10, 2015)

A pity this one was rejected by GQ.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 10, 2015)

*Which bike did YOU ride Today?*

It's a beautiful day and I am riding my 41 Goodrich challenger that I love and is for sale. 











There's really not a lot much more to say…
local farm produce on Ellis


----------



## mrg (Jul 10, 2015)

49 cents a gallon, we wish!


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 10, 2015)

sunset ride with Monrovia hoodlums......


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 10, 2015)

East Garden Grove reppin! The builder of the motorized Schwinn was in high school! Theres hope for the future!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 10, 2015)

Shoulda stuck around. Missed out on the taco/beer run.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 11, 2015)

Took the girls out for a boardwalk ride. Ended up eating my fill of steamed shrimp and the wife had one too many Rum Runners so we cut the ride short.
55 Columbia,  51, Color Flow, 58 Starlet and my 46 Huffman





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 11, 2015)

*Saturday ride!*

Took a nice 16+ mi. RT out to the trail end on my 1948 Schwinn New World...





End of the trail post...





Rusted metal scrap, possibly from an old storage tank...





Pickleweed...





Snow??...no, just the Coyote Hills salt flats...





Another fun ride on a lightweight Schwinn...


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 11, 2015)

The 59 Western Flyer has a case of "Harley Envy"  Main Street Romeo Michigan.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 11, 2015)

Saturday morning rides are my favorites '36 Hawthorne 






Saw this sweet 442









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 11, 2015)

Rode the trail in Loveland Ohio today with my girl for the 2nd Ohio ride this year. Me on the 41 Flying Ace, her on her favorite, 72 suburban. Great time! 10+ miles



 and no hiccups on the first real ride for the Firestone. Joe


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 11, 2015)

I rode the Bumble Bee today


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 12, 2015)

Sunday morning I rode my 36 Packard to the swap meet to roll around to see what Shows up. 








This is a fast riding bike I like it.
Rolling down Talbert there is a radar sensor that clocked me at 23 mph downhill with my hands stretched over my head…


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 12, 2015)

Fall color madness with Bill and his Colson Commander...On the fall color ride ...Even Larry aka "Uncle Fester" was on that ride ..Fun times from the past ...Look for the Fall Color ride info coming in October 2015..


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 12, 2015)

Hobo Bill said:


> I found an photo when i t'was ridin' me colson...the bestest of times eh!!!!




Fall color madness with Bill and his Colson Commander...On the fall color ride ...Even Larry aka "Uncle Fester" was on that ride ..Fun times from the past ...Look for the Fall Color ride info coming in October 2015..


----------



## mrg (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## rollfaster (Jul 12, 2015)

Great bike, love that gasser.


----------



## mrg (Jul 12, 2015)

Ya the white ford behind it is nice too!, right bike for the day!


----------



## mrg (Jul 12, 2015)

Mooneyes, parking lots of other businesses and street for a block full of cool cars & bikes!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 12, 2015)

On my second ride today I am on my Elgin Tiki favorite boardwalk rider. 
I'm riding down to meet the OC riders club without members. 






Super clean B-6





We headed down to the wedge for a little while to wait for some more riders. 
There was some surf today in the flag was yellow. 



Last picture spot Huntington Beach pier. I headed home from there.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 12, 2015)

Sunday ride with the fambly on the Westfield Carnival and Leave It Be. Reached Library Park, evidently Chili wasn't keen on stopping just yet:





Luck was not with rustjunkie when it came to scrabble tile selection:





Chili enjoyed the shade and breeze:





Mrs. Rustjunkie had a hankerin' for a cold one, so we stopped at Pacific Plate Brewing Co...Apparently Chili was "overserved", but fortunately we made it home w/o incident:


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 12, 2015)

Been bombing around on this Miami built double bar this summer.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## bikeyard (Jul 12, 2015)

Rode the Mead down by the pond


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 12, 2015)

*Sunday fun ride!!*

Went for a ride over to my buddy Steve's house...had a few glasses from his kegerator before heading out for some pizza and beers...
RR tracks...




Artwork titled "Stitches"...




Mission pizza (Hoparillo, Ruinten, and Simtra!)...





Flowers on bike trail...




Heading home...Lake Elizabeth...




Great day of riding...


----------



## mike j (Jul 12, 2015)

Did an old " Rails to Trails" on this old boy today, seemed like a good fit.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 12, 2015)

That looks like a fun bike that captures the spirit of the originals.



Arfsaidthebee said:


> Went for a ride over to my buddy Steve's house...had a few glasses from his kegerator before heading out for some pizza and beers...
> RR tracks...
> View attachment 225154
> 
> ...


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 13, 2015)

SirMike1983 said:


> That looks like a fun bike that captures the spirit of the originals.




Definitely a fun bike to ride...1999 Schwinn Cruiser Seven...Nexus seven speed internal hub makes rides longer than 15 miles a lot easier!! Rides really nice...


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 13, 2015)

Rode the 1947 Schwinn B6 from Newport to Huntington with a few fellow enthusiasts.
When we got there,were rewarded by the summer concert series surf guitar.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 13, 2015)

I see Scott traded in the Focus


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 13, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I see Scott traded in the Focus




So who can photoshop a rebel flag...


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 13, 2015)

Rode to the bank to get everything set up for the BSA.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 13, 2015)

I rode the 60 Schwinn traveler for the last time over to big lots; new owner loaded it up. 




It really is a fun bike to ride.


----------



## mrg (Jul 13, 2015)

SoutheastLACO


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 14, 2015)

out for a ride and a IPA


----------



## Almaguer4 (Jul 14, 2015)

Rode a Diamondback to get a beer and wings with my wife.  After, we rode to Target  and Walgreens for a few items.    Move back into the city recently so getting around on my bike as much as possible.   




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 15, 2015)

Got off work this morning, had a few beverages, "Not your Dads Rootbeer", and decided to take a crop ride. We have been getting hammered with rain and most fields don't look so well. Took the cruiser 5 out for a country mile, and this field looked pretty good, so I snapped a quick pic. Not to exciting but the crisp morning air, and dry roads were nice for a change!! Joe


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 15, 2015)

I have been working this week. After work today I wanted to go for a ride to relax. 
I picked my 36 Packard closest to the door and rides really really nice. 






It looks super cool too.


----------



## Cory (Jul 15, 2015)

Good looking bike!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 16, 2015)

*to the pub...*

all roads lead to "OAKSHIRE"...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 16, 2015)

Cory said:


> Good looking bike!




Thanks Cory


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Which bike DO i Ride today?.....*

Today after work I chose my 36 electric because of how great it rides and looks. 
Riding my bike after work makes me really enjoy my bike ride. I'm thankful to have some work. 
But I'm really happy to get home and take a ride.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 16, 2015)

Took the Iver out for a spin. Not a huge fan of ballooners, but this one is growing on me!


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 16, 2015)

Just home from a 4 day vacation in Port Austin, MI, in the tip of the thumb. Took the 59 Evans. Was fun riding and more fun talking about the bike with many people who chatted it up.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2015)

Evans200 said:


> Just home from a 4 day vacation in Port Austin, MI, in the tip of the thumb. Took the 59 Evans.




Great snaps!


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## slick (Jul 16, 2015)

Loving that place "The Bank ". I'd be there everyday. Great excuse when you get the call from the misses. "Where are you?" "I'm at the Bank. Huge line for a beer, i mean teller, be home in a few hours." Lol


----------



## mrg (Jul 16, 2015)

Streetfest tonite

80's bank played in the street then had some lite for the ride home!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2015)

slick said:


> Loving that place "The Bank ". I'd be there everyday. Great excuse when you get the call from the misses. "Where are you?" "I'm at the Bank. Huge line for a beer, i mean teller, be home in a few hours." Lol




I rode my challenger to the bank and to my mother-in-law's today.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 17, 2015)

Rocket Trek star date 93144.44. I patrolled the neutral zone today. No signs of Klingons (local Schwinn bike club). Life was good.


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 19, 2015)

Rode the Colorflow around Stoney Creek Metropark during our annual Cousins Reunion. Fun "show &  tell"


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 19, 2015)

*which bike DO i Ride today?.....*

Sunday morning Cory and I are out, OC riders club with Prewar DXs...





Corey and I left at the same time from our houses and I won. 
Cory drives a Prius with the trailer


----------



## Cory (Jul 19, 2015)

It is true.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jul 19, 2015)

Evans200 said:


> Rode the Colorflow around Stoney Creek Metropark during our annual Cousins Reunion. Fun "show &  tell"




Rocket Ray looks great on it.


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks Crazy8. Can't afford a batwing, so I'm happy with the Rocket Ray. Painted it two tone green and added a chrome pinstripe to divide the colors. And proudly tell everyone that the bike came from Pennsylvania!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 19, 2015)

*Good times...*

Took my grandson up to Lake Tahoe for his first time ever...He really had a fun time riding bikes down to the lake for a swim.

Ready to head out for his first ride in the Sierras...






...at the lake for a swim...





Lots of fun riding in the mountains with my grandson for the last few days...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 19, 2015)

I left on my cadet with my fins bungeed to the rack; in my flip-flops and swimming trunks because there is a south swell in…





Stopped at Cory's house were he joined in the ride on down to Balboa where we met Ron and Mike and Mark. 









I did some body surfing at the playgrounds in Newport and then we figured out that Cory's tire has a split in it so we stopped to let him ride home to switch bikes. 








Great time great day at the beach right after I got home it started raining here.
A good 30 mile day.


----------



## Cory (Jul 19, 2015)

Here are a couple more pictures from the ride. [emoji4]


----------



## Cory (Jul 19, 2015)

Lots of old guys with the backs of there heads for some reason.


----------



## mike j (Jul 19, 2015)

Cory said:


> Lots of old guys with the backs of there heads for some reason.



Nice photo, " Every picture tells a story" Rod Stewart.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 20, 2015)

Took a spin around Monrovia on TBM, wanted to try out one of my seat re-do's. Met up with some Foothill Flyers, had a refreshing beverage, then did a speedy 5 miles or so...they even rolled out the red carpet for The Black Monark:


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2015)

Grabbed a couple cold ones...Much needed after such a hot and humid SoCal day.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 20, 2015)

Your seats are looking great Scott.  Great job!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 23, 2015)

Took this for a short ride last night....wow what a smooth ride. Still adjusting the front dial in springer for the various feels. 
What a cool bike.






It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Looking good JD! So does that one get to come into the house? V/r Shawn


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 23, 2015)

*needed a camera*

I vent out last knight to me favorite pub..i caught the sunset rays on the Willamette river...AGHAST ...i left the camera at home......


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Took a spin around Monrovia on TBM, wanted to try out one of my seat re-do's.
> 
> View attachment 226638
> 
> View attachment 226639




Great looking seat restoration recover. I can't wait to try one out myself.
I also love these no hands over the head photos I think they're great. 
Today I'm riding around on my 36 Packard that I really really enjoy. 
Long wheelbase frame, Colson built. 









No pressure at all I have plenty of seats to ride…


----------



## Duchess (Jul 23, 2015)

Went down to the river to get a sandwich.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 24, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Looking good JD! So does that one get to come into the house? V/r Shawn




Thanks Shawn. Unfortunately Lynette still won't let any in the house. 
However I did sneak in my recent 20" Stebler find onto the back porch...she's ok with that one and she won't let me sell it.
Saving it for the grand kid if one ever materializes. [emoji6] 

But if I don't sell a few and/or stop buying new projects, I will need more space...."how did I run out of room so fast?"




It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 24, 2015)

Today I am riding my fresh build on its maiden voyage to try it out: 1938 twin bar special



It is that easy gear that I put on my big basket bike that I pedal on the sand when the tide goes out. I think an all black bike looks pretty cool. I know why my wife doesn't like to ride Skiptooth. Black butter


----------



## sleepy (Jul 24, 2015)

Beautiful twin bar, looks perfect in black....sexy bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 24, 2015)

*twin bar part II....*



sleepy said:


> Beautiful twin bar, looks perfect in black....sexy bike.




Thank you sleepy.
I rode it again after dinner and really do enjoy riding this bike. It is very solid and the fenders are custom leftover parts and fender braces that I put together and sprayed Flat....


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 24, 2015)

We took a couple rides to DQ tonight


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice collection....


----------



## COB (Jul 25, 2015)

....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm digging that Twin Flex! When these are dialed in they are great riding bikes. I have both of mine fine tuned and unless I stand on the brakes really hard don't have any problems. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 25, 2015)

Today I rode my 36 electric up to Orange for a ride with Eric and his wife Shawna and MRG showed up too. 



I drafted behind these guys for a little while up the Santa Ana River Trail



Cool old Bridge no longer in use and a golf course if you ride up for enough. 



A couple other stops along the way Orange is a neat town. 







This is at the Traffic Circle, Glassell and Chapman our new ride starting point coming soon....


----------



## Eric (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## mrg (Jul 25, 2015)

Great ride


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 25, 2015)

1939 Huffman built, Twin Flex Cusioned,Firestone.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 25, 2015)

Went on a maiden voyage today with this bad boy. Unfortunately, a nail found my tire. I had a long walk home ;-(


----------



## tech549 (Jul 26, 2015)

these are some really nice rides were do you find these bad boys?


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 26, 2015)

Short ride on the 59 Western Flyer. Then more time in the shade!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 26, 2015)

The whole family did our annual July 4th beachfront ride. 1948 -1965 bikes. It's been hard to get the whole family together on a beautiful night (with no frickin rain) these days. 3 weeks in the making...not July 4th but, still July 2015.





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 26, 2015)

jd56 said:


> The whole family did our annual July 4th beachfront ride. 1948 -1965 bikes. It's been hard to get the whole family together on a beautiful night (with no frickin rain) these days. 3 weeks in the making...not July 4th but, still July 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stylin' on the Dial-A-Ride !!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 26, 2015)

He's a tank...the Dial-a-Ride,  that is. But a very rewarding rider with the dial in suspension. I'm impressed.  Wonder why there aren't more of these out there to be found?
Huffy hit it right on this one.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 26, 2015)

Does the "dial" really work, or is it more of a novelty? Always wondered how effective that was.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 26, 2015)

I rode this one for the first time


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 26, 2015)

Put my 48 special order paint dx together and did a test ride. This bike is not completely finished though. Rob.


----------



## eddy45 (Jul 26, 2015)

*Cwc after thunder shower ride*

I am still learning a whole lot about old bikes, this is my first skip tooth and its my ugliest bike but I think I like riding it more than all my other bikes, ITS A GOOD RAINY DAY BIKE


----------



## petritl (Jul 26, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I rode this one for the first time
> View attachment 227551



Very cool!

I took a scooter ride over to my friends place ~10miles; it was the first real ride since I bought my dad's scooter back from his friend. And it's the scooter's first ride out since my then girlfriend (now wife)and I wrecked it in 2000 (dad sold the scooter repainted but apart).


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 26, 2015)

The "Go Green" campaign! V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 27, 2015)

I love the color on the cushman.  I bet it's a blast to ride.





petritl said:


> Very cool!
> 
> 
> I took a scooter ride over to my friends place ~10miles; it was the first real ride since I bought my dad's scooter back from his friend. And it's the scooter's first ride out since my then girlfriend (now wife)and I wrecked it in 2000 (dad sold the scooter repainted but apart).


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 27, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> The "Go Green" campaign! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 227603




I love the color and the picture, awesome. 

I got a couple cool things at the swap meet yesterday from rustjunkie; and my Elgin can now stand up straight anywhere I want to park her. 
This bike rides so nice, even without using the handlebars. 





I really enjoy riding this bike; could you tell?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 27, 2015)

Rode my '02 Napoleon all over San Francisco this weekend with the Coasters & Rolling Relics


----------



## mrg (Jul 27, 2015)

Monday nite car show and 55 spitfire my cousin bought new and sold to my dad around 59


----------



## luckyfind (Jul 28, 2015)

Got a sitter for the kiddos so we could have a date night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 28, 2015)

Today I rode my twin bar down to the beach to meet Ron and Mike. 





This is where we met at 38th St. in Newport





This is where we ended up after lunch at the pizza lounge.  US open of surfing is going on at Huntington Beach pier. 







Beautiful day for a ride. I rode by my old high school on my way home. Edison Chargers.....





I changed the fender mounting position and the handlebars and added a tiki.....


----------



## eddy45 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sweet fire, hats off to you sir.


----------



## sleepy (Jul 28, 2015)

Love that twin-bar with the flat black fenders.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 29, 2015)

Took a little ride on the local bike trail today, almost all in the shade which is good cause its almost 90! Nice covered bridge they added a few years ago.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 29, 2015)

good to see your getting out on one of your bikes don looks like a good trail to ride .on yes the weather here must be 90 here too !!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 29, 2015)

*what bike did you ride to day*

just took the ccm moterbike out for a ride. to hot!!! so i dove back in the pool!!!


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 29, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Today I rode my twin bar down to the beach to meet Ron and Mike.
> View attachment 228041View attachment 228042
> This is where we met at 38th St. in Newport
> View attachment 228043View attachment 228044
> ...




Love the Tiki. Where did you get it?


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 29, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> Love the Tiki. Where did you get it?




I found it awhile back and have been waiting for the right place to put it.
Garage sailing early Sat. for many years....


----------



## frank 81 (Jul 29, 2015)

1951 Schwinn Panther,  one owner bike purchased from his widow. put air in the tires & rode it 5 miles.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 29, 2015)

what a nice looking bike love the colour . nice to see thees bikes back on the road again !!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 29, 2015)

That is one great looking panther. Cleanup would be really easy on that one.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 29, 2015)

I rode my 1933 Mead Ranger Ace today.


----------



## mrg (Jul 29, 2015)

rode both of these today and hate to say it but I still like surfing better



Vans U S pro of surfing (waves weren't any good by then) 

cant tell but there was about 20 of them lined up

Watched a great vans skateboard movie and music at sunset with about 500 of my friends

check out the assault rifle (there was about 20 of those bikes in a row) for a wed. nite they aren't, just wait till this weekend taking any chances

should have got better pics of this (legions of BMX flatland freestyle) but my phone is full


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 30, 2015)

*full moony*

it was later than i thought....just one more pint eh!..moon over the Willamette... ridin' this Columbia is like floatin' on air.....


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 30, 2015)

mrg said:


> rode both of these today




Thank you MRG  for the afternoon report.  this morning it is pretty glassy, A few guys out, sun is just coming up.  going to be a great day. 








Patriot point. I am on my 41 Goodrich challenger that is for sale.


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm in Paris France today and they have these large framed French made bikes

Yesterday I was in Barcelona Spain

I'll be back in So Cal August 11


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 30, 2015)

Notre Dame.   Paris

I'll be taking 2 bike tours tommorow am and pm tours


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 30, 2015)

Come back early so you don't miss the next Coasters ride


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 30, 2015)

When I was Madrid. Last week. You can rent these electric bikes all over the city and return them anywhere there is an open charging dock.  It's a cool system .  They have a similar system in Barcelona.  We could learn a lot from the EU


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 30, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Come back early so you don't miss the next Coasters ride




Hey Mike I have seen many French built bikes that would actually fit you.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 30, 2015)

hellshotrods said:


> Hey Mike I have seen many French built bikes that would actually fit you.




How 'bout any French built girls? Bet they'd fit me too


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 30, 2015)

Lots of the most beautiful topless tan bodies in Barcelona
But I don't think I can post my vacation pics here.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 30, 2015)

hellshotrods said:


> Lots of the most beautiful topless tan bodies in Barcelona
> But I don't think I can post my vacation pics here.




You have my number.Please share via the modern miracle of text


----------



## mrg (Jul 30, 2015)

Blue is out in force again but the crowd is cool (no drunk a-holes yet) bet this weekend will be crazy!, suppose to be like 100,000 there.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 30, 2015)

This evening I rode the star cruiser home after taking my son his car.  great evening for a ride.


----------



## mrg (Jul 30, 2015)

HB Vans pro of surfing then switched bikes and made a couple more stops


classic rock in the park

streetfest

man I love summer in socal


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 31, 2015)

Bike tour this morning around Paris.


----------



## COB (Jul 31, 2015)

Pulled this one out of storage today, put some air in the tires and took it for a spin.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Took my newest acquisition out for a check ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 31, 2015)

Today I rode a trek classic cruiser that I picked up at a garage sale down to my buddies house for his bike collection.  I stopped at the bank first too. 







These get ridden all the time.....


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 1, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Took my newest acquisition out for a check ride! V/r Shawn




My favorite color combo and year.  beautiful bike. 
Today I rode my twin bar down to Balboa to meet Ron. 



We left from there to go have lunch down on Main Street in Huntington Beach and then watch some of the scenery. Vans US open is going on which attracts all types of folks to the beach. 





While we were sitting there a couple other cyclone coasters rolled up on two rollfast bicycles. It's so crowded right now you have to walk your bike back to the less congested area...







Don't you see the difference... a lot less crowded here....





Beautiful day for a bike ride


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 2, 2015)

I left this morning on my 37 Westfield Syracuse heading to Golden West College swap meet. 



My friend Mike met me there and we left to ride to Long Beach. 
He is riding a blue and blue 36 Cadillac











I'm home now Schwindoggy brought me home in the truck so I didn't have to make the full circle.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 2, 2015)

*What I rode today*

My 37 rollfast. What a beautiful day it was.


----------



## mrg (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## GTs58 (Aug 2, 2015)

mrg said:


> View attachment 229022




Nice!! I was on that walkway many moons ago. Great shot and cool ride.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 2, 2015)

I rode this relatively pristine 1958 Raleigh (seen here with a 1940 Westfield in the background).


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 2, 2015)

1941 Colson built Firestone Cruiser, with 1934 RMS Queen Mary.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepy (Aug 2, 2015)

^^^ Beautiful photo.....my father returned from WW II aboard that ship.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 3, 2015)

sleepy said:


> ^^^ Beautiful photo.....my father returned from WW II aboard that ship.




So did mine. He was an army medic and landed on Omaha Beach in a landing craft. At 17 years old to take care of his buddies.
Kool bike and yes, great backdrop for a photo.


----------



## hellshotrods (Aug 3, 2015)

BMW bicycle
Paris, France

I've never seen one before


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 3, 2015)

After a grueling day at work Saturday, rode over to Pacific Plate Brewery to relax with friends & some tasty cold refreshments...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 3, 2015)

Swapped in the original flipped bars on the '02 Napoleon and rode the Coasters yesterday. Not as comfortable but sure looks cool


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 3, 2015)

I know it's not a bike, but I took a nice drive in my new Ford through the California Desert on Saturday





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Aug 3, 2015)

*Cumberland Bay State park, way upstate, New York*

Good time had by all this morning on Lake Champlain. This arch bar is fast becoming my main rider. Two speed yellow band has greatly improved it's range.


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 3, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> I know it's not a bike, but I took a nice drive in my new Ford through the California Desert on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm from the  SoCal desert. Where was this photo taken?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 3, 2015)

Anza Borrego Desert State Park.
San Diego County.


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 3, 2015)

Looks awesome. I grew up in Blythe. That looks real similar to Imperial Valley, Glamis area.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 3, 2015)

It's actually not far from there at all.
Lots of interesting trails to explore.


----------



## mrg (Aug 3, 2015)

Goodyear Dbl Eagle Clipper tank


----------



## the tinker (Aug 3, 2015)

There has got to be old junk piles out there with bikes in them. Anything interesting like that out in the desert?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 3, 2015)

the tinker said:


> There has got to be old junk piles out there with bikes in them. Anything interesting like that out in the desert?




 There is.
 Just about every little town has old gas and oil stuff. Everything that ever came to a desert property is pretty much still there. It seems like every place has a corral of junk.
 The place my dad has came with three generations of junk. When the property next to his became available, he bought it and put out the word that all the junk was up for grabs. It was all gone within a month.
There were three vintage trailers on the property and he just gave them away to whoever would come and haul them away. I wanted the old 50s Briggs & Stratton lawn mower( Why there was a mower in the desert, i have no idea), but it was gone before i got out there. Lots of iron and old model A stuff. Willys Jeeps are like Volkswagons out there. Everybodys got one and they love them.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 4, 2015)

Was wondering about your nice new truck going off road! Dropped off my truck for a tune up before i drive across America. Brought my bike and rode home. I came across Garden Groves bike path! Its almost 1/8 of a mile!


----------



## frampton (Aug 4, 2015)

How about a closeup of how you activate the coaster front hub.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 4, 2015)

frampton said:


> How about a closeup of how you activate the coaster front hub.



Here ya go, Frampton. It works but not real great. Still a work in progress.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 4, 2015)

Today I am in the city of industry. 







Riding motorcycles down the ramp to wash them





All seven of these motorcycles plus cars trucks and trailer  for sale at this Saturday's auction.


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 4, 2015)

Where's the auction held at Mark?

What model cars and trucks are being auctioned off. Are those the ones you see on the lot?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 4, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> Where's the auction held at Mark?
> 
> What model cars and trucks are being auctioned off. Are those the ones you see on the lot?




I work for CWS marketing who does the LA County public administrators auction once a month. 
The sale is Saturday, August 8 in the city of industry. 
There will be pictures up later this week at CWS marketing.com upcoming auctions. 
These are the seven motorcycles I got to ride down the ramp to clean. 


















And both of these 41 Chevrolet


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 4, 2015)

Its alive


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 4, 2015)

Put this one together last weekend out of spare parts that were laying around in the shop. Took it out for a 10 mile shakedown cruise on the Interurban trail.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 4, 2015)

I rode this home from local pick up in Huntington Beach. 
It rides pretty nice but I'm going to have to work on it ride it no-hands.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 4, 2015)

Ill bid on the DG Equipped Yamaha.


----------



## frampton (Aug 5, 2015)

Thank you for the picture. I have never seen this brake setup before.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 5, 2015)

Today I went for a ride on my 36 Packard. It's 91° here close to the beach. 









Bonus stop on the ride Baskin-Robbins close to home.


----------



## Cory (Aug 5, 2015)

Wife wanted to go to dinner so I told her I would meet her there. Let her and the kids drive and I hopped my favorite bike.
Perry's in Huntington Beach CA.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2015)

I rode my Honda shadow to work.


----------



## Cory (Aug 6, 2015)

When did this become a motorcycle thread??


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2015)

*what BIKE did YOU ride today??????*



Cory said:


> When did this become a motorcycle thread??




At least it's not a new Ford truck out in the middle of the desert lol


----------



## partsguy (Aug 6, 2015)

I rode a 1982 Otasco Flying O 10-speed, built by the Huffman Corporation early this morning before I handed it over to the new buyer.

It's been raining all day here. I did strip and junk a Western Flyer women's bike though


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 6, 2015)

What motorcycles?





Rode the Triumph up to my pops


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2015)

After work today I went for a bike ride on my twin bar. 
Super easy gear that I love to pedal. weird weather we have today with some showers. 
Look at the sky.....








I always wanted a really long front fender so I made one.


----------



## sleepy (Aug 6, 2015)

Your twin bar is one of my favorite bikes here. Love that street sweeper front fender!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 6, 2015)

*Thursday ride...*

Took a nice ride today to support National IPA Day...a little muggy out today but great riding on the 1996 Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe.

Heading out...




Passing the tripple3 test...




Mission peak in the distance...




Lake Elizabeth...




IPA beverages for cool down period...


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 7, 2015)

This morning I rode the star cruiser over to borrow my sons car. I returned his car for a fillet of fish sandwich special on Friday; and rode the star cruiser home. 







This is a great solid riding cruiser


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 8, 2015)

Got pretty much the whole family together for a 13 mile ride today, halfway point was my sisters house for cookout and a break, then back on the trail! Had a great ride and the weather was great! Joe


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 8, 2015)

*Biplane and Huffman!*

What a Great Day!! - - Took the old Huffman to the Moraine Air Festival in Dayton, Ohio today. Took a bi-pane ride, rode the bike around and just basically had a ball! I'd flown with Dewey and his 1929 Travel Air before, always a blast! The Pilots really liked Joes Shur Spin Prop!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh my god!!! That plane!!!!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 8, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Oh my god!!! That plane!!!!!




Heres a better pic of the plane for ya Joe, damn it was a nice one!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 8, 2015)

1958 Raleigh Sports 4 Speed (FW hub).


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 8, 2015)

Rode my Elgin to pick up some food.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 8, 2015)

I took a good street ride today out to Dry Creek regional park...Once in the park it was all dirt riding on fire roads...Stopped at the end of the bike trail for a hike to the top of Tolman peak, a small hill in the southern part of the park.

Heading for the hills in the background...





Entering the park...




Trailside log...quick water break.





End of the bike trail...hike to the top of Tolman peak starts...





Tolman peak view...




Really great day of riding and hiking...


----------



## petritl (Aug 8, 2015)

Vintage but not old, I picked up this early 90s Paramont this last week and went out on a group ride this am.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2015)

Spent the last three days with my son riding and just got back this evening--738 miles! I rode my '08 105th Anniversary Road King Classic and my son road his 100th Anniversary Sportster. Thursday afternoon I rode to his house in Atlanta. Friday morning we got up and took ALL the windy back roads. Pretty much starts at Dahlonega with Hwy 60 then we go into 129 which of course culminates with the "Tail of the Dragon" in Tennessee. Then we came back to our hotel via NC 28 AKA "Moonshiners Run". Got up this morning and went to Maggie Valley to the "Wheels Through Time Museum" spoke with Dale, the owner, and had him fire up a 1914 Thor board tracker among other things. The '22 Harley is Dale's Cannon Ball Run bike-coast to coast baby! I'll post more pics of the museum later. If you even kinda like motorcycles this is a bucket list destination. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice rides... one more to the mix. Another rails to trails, this one over the Hudson river. The city of Poughkeepsie is below on the left, hometown to Jackie Gleason & Jwoww. Snooki is from Milton, over on the right. Seriously though, the Hudson valley & a great many parts of N.Y. are so beautiful this time of year that it almost makes me forget how much it sucks here in the winter.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2015)

mike j said:


> Nice rides... one more to the mix. Another rails to trails, this one over the Hudson river. The city of Poughkeepsie is below ...Seriously though, the Hudson valley & a great many parts of N.Y. are so beautiful this time of year that it almost makes me forget how much it sucks here in the winter.



that is a beautiful pic. 
This morning I rode my 36 Electric to the Golden West College swap meet and around for a while until I rode home.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 9, 2015)

*Bike I rode today*

Test ride on my 36 shelby. Still waiting for the deep fenders to come in.


----------



## mrg (Aug 9, 2015)

Circle city, ready to ride


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Historic Washington, GA. The girlfriend rode the '53 Trojan I restored for her and I took out the '41 Autocycle. V/r Shawn


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 9, 2015)

Went to feed the neighbors feral cats while they were away... wife doing a shift at the local PD will go out again later after I get chores do.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 9, 2015)

Beautiful patina.


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 9, 2015)

The 59 Evans next to my neighbors house.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 9, 2015)

syclesavage said:


> Went to feed the neighbors feral cats while they were away...




Good to know I'm not the only one feeding feral cats.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one feeding feral cats.




I have a small herd myself! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 9, 2015)

Rode the Dx I was going to part with the kids.  Its a nice rider


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 9, 2015)

Even took out the crusty Jaguar


----------



## petritl (Aug 9, 2015)

My wife and I took a ride around the square this evening.


----------



## COB (Aug 9, 2015)

Took this old Speed King out for a ride this morning.


----------



## mrg (Aug 9, 2015)

another good ride !


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 9, 2015)

Sure was, Mark! I rolled with some Geeks today and loved it! Ha! Thanks Eric, great ride!


----------



## Cory (Aug 9, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Sure was, Mark! I rolled with some Geeks today and loved it! Ha! Thanks Eric, great ride!



Great ride today guys and gals! Had so much fun and can't wait to do it again. I couldn't get enough Arnold Palmers today, thanks for ordering them RON.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Sure was, Mark! I rolled with some Geeks today and loved it! Ha! Thanks Eric, great ride!




Nice shot I'm one of those geeks
I rode my Goodrich challenger and Janice Rode her Monark  Firestone holiday. 
Six tire store Bikes including one Goodyear three BF Goodrich and two Firestone Bikes.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 10, 2015)

Took "the Urban Crawler" out again today,rode 20+ miles with three buddies. Crossed the river, visited the skate park, and got held up as a locomotive blocked the bike path.









This bike isn't the rarest or most valuable I own, but it is one of the smoothest riders I've ever had.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 10, 2015)

Today was the Suburban.



Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 10, 2015)

Riding the Westfield Compax Sports Traveler with the girls


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2015)

This afternoon I wanted to take a ride and so I went on my 36 Packard. 
Stopped into the local produce Mart to see what was on sale.


----------



## mrg (Aug 10, 2015)

A lot of nice cars tonight but that beater panel would be great with a couple of old boards on top and bikes in the back


----------



## slick (Aug 10, 2015)

Took my CWC Hawthorne for a spin on Angel Island on Saturday along with a bunch of friends on vintage bikes as well. Lots of hills, great abandoned structures like this hospital for our troops built in 1911 that is fully opened up like a ghost town. Gorgeous views of the entire San Francisco bay area. Read the graffiti on the pillar above my bike in the first shot.

The second shot shows a seaplane flying above in the distance...


----------



## spoker (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2015)

Today I rode my Elgin down to Balboa to meet Ron and then to Huntington beach for lunch and back home; great day. 





riding up the dirt trail to the bike trail I lost one of my shoulder bolts... bummer.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 11, 2015)

slick said:


> Took my CWC Hawthorne for a spin on Angel Island on Saturday along with a bunch of friends on vintage bikes as well. Lots of hills, great abandoned structures like this hospital for our troops built in 1911 that is fully opened up like a ghost town. Gorgeous views of the entire San Francisco bay area. Read the graffiti on the pillar above my bike in the first shot.
> 
> The second shot shows a seaplane flying above in the distance...
> 
> View attachment 230681View attachment 230684View attachment 230685



  "The Shining"   ....MURDER....."It creeps"


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah,
 All work and no play makes Slick a dull boy.
 All work and no play makes Slick a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Slick a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Slick a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Slick a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Slick a dull boy.
How do ya like it? 
Give me the bat Wendy. Come on, give me the bat. I promise I won't hurt you. I'm just going to bash your fricken brains out. Now give me the bat Wendy!
You just stack em up Lloyd, and I'll knock em back.

I've stayed in the Stanley Hotel in Estes Park, Colorado where that story was inspired and written. They stream that movie 24/7 so you can really get creeped out while you're there.


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 11, 2015)

Took my 1950 Columbia Newsboy for a spin after a cleaning, haven't ridden it much in the last twenty years. The Goodyear Double Eagles are getting kind of stiff. I think I'll put on some new tires and ride it more. Rides very solid but the tires make the ride harsh and slow it down. The original owner hadn't ridden the bike much. It's aged just as much with me than it had by the original owner. Sitting so much in storage has let the chrome get a little peppered in spots. Gave some of it an OA bath and then waxed everything again. Looks good again.


----------



## mrg (Aug 12, 2015)

got the bus out for BIG WEDNESDAY event tomorrow at San O, so thought Id take the sting rays to the old Pacific Electric tracks trail for a evening ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2015)

So this afternoon I got a text to come look at a set of bikes to buy; so I jumped on my 36 Packard, Rode over and got them. He said they weren't going anywhere and I could store them in his garage until I can pick them up. 





His parents bought them new at Pep Boys in 1959 and these have been in Huntington Beach together ever since.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2015)

So I brought these two cavalier Bikes home,  (thank you Cory) today put air in the tires and adjusted the seats and handlebars a little bit and rode them both; doing the "No hands ride" test of course. 









They both ride really nice even on old tires


----------



## Hobo Bill (Aug 13, 2015)

*orygun ride*

another flambastic ride along the will-a mette river on the mead ....afta drinkin' "MEAD"


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 14, 2015)

Star date 93221.2. I was patrolling the neutral zone today, when I happened upon this sign.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 15, 2015)

Today I rode my 41 Goodrich challenger to the golden west college swap meet.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 15, 2015)

I had to neutralize a Klingon today. Star date -307378.7978817859.


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 15, 2015)

Put almost 10 miles on the 53 Color Flow today. My legs are toast!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 15, 2015)

Nice ride on the 39 Westfield today...


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2015)

Saturday evening I rode my 36 electric with the Monrovia summer night riders we had eight people show up at 104°


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2015)

Sunday morning I rode my twin bar to the golden west college swap meet to buy four tires and tubes for my Cavalier set. 







It's already starting to get hot.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Took a couple 'ol Roadmasters out for a ride about town today.


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 16, 2015)

Rode the Western Flyer X53 and the Henderson with the kids


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 16, 2015)

*evening ride...*

Had to wait until it cooled down before riding today!


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 16, 2015)

super nice bike you have there i reelly like it !!!!!


----------



## sleepy (Aug 16, 2015)

Love the bike and the sunset!


----------



## jd56 (Aug 17, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Took a couple 'ol Roadmasters out for a ride about town today.
> 
> View attachment 231898View attachment 231899View attachment 231900View attachment 231901



Awesome bikes Shawn!
Love this tank!
Ahhhhh .....Tanklights!

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Ross (Aug 17, 2015)

Rode this 24" this weekend





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 17, 2015)

*Bike I rode today*

Rode my 36 shelby around the subdivision. This bike is so damn comfortable.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2015)

*picking what bike to ride today....*



Arfsaidthebee said:


> Had to wait until it cooled down before riding today!
> 
> View attachment 231980




I love that shot.
With the springer forks... that's a good rider on a good rider....

Today I rode my Elgin to the bank and then over to the parking structure to ride the loop from the top to the bottom.


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 17, 2015)

Rode the 42 Hawthorne Victory bike(I have the rack) and the Roadmaster.  When your bars are too wide for the photo


----------



## COB (Aug 17, 2015)

This evening, I took the Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe out for a ride after the rain quit.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 17, 2015)

*what bike did you ride to day*

rode the jet flow to day smooth rider


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 17, 2015)

bicycle larry said:


> rode the jet flow to day smooth rider




Wow! I had to put my sun glasses on to view your picture. Nice ride!


----------



## hellshotrods (Aug 17, 2015)

Put this Columbia 3 Star together and have been tuning it, couple of test rides today.








I think it's a '51  ?? anyone ??


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2015)

The serial number will tell you what year. I have a girls Five Star Super with that exact badge. V/r Shawn


----------



## the tinker (Aug 18, 2015)

Ross said:


> Rode this 24" this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had the 26 inch model of that bike. found it in the trash and was in excellent shape. really like that"star" chain ring. Nice bike!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Aug 18, 2015)

*knight Ridin'*

Back from anothe ride along the will-la-mette river...bugs were very tasty tonight.....


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 18, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Wow! I had to put my sun glasses on to view your picture. Nice ride!




thanks gts 58 it was a hot day to day i guss it was the way the sun hit it


----------



## Eric (Aug 18, 2015)

Went out to dinner on the bikes.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 18, 2015)

Today I rode my cadet down to the wedge in Newport Beach and had some tacos at great Mex for taco Tuesday.


----------



## mrg (Aug 19, 2015)

took the Fleetwing to a local wed. car show, a 40 in front of a 40, then a shortcut to another show about 5 mi. away


----------



## mrg (Aug 19, 2015)

man, the same shortcut I have taken for yrs. railroad bridge/riverbed/tunnel now goes thru a homeless camp/ tweeker village, I couldn't even stop on the tressel for pics, guna have start riding a beater bike so I dont get jacked, why do they all end up here, the weather?, o well the 2nd car show was cool 







too!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2015)

mrg said:


> man, the same shortcut I have taken for yrs. railroad bridge/riverbed/tunnel now goes thru a homeless camp/ tweeker village, I couldn't even stop on the tressel for pics, guna have start riding a beater bike so I dont get jacked, why do they all end up here, the weather?, o well the 2nd car show was cool too!




I saw the same sitch' on the Santa Ana River Trail under the 22 fwy. on my ride to Circle City OC ride a couple weeks ago....
This morning I am on my twin bar that I bought off rustjunkie and the first time I have  with the new badge.   check it out


----------



## sleepy (Aug 20, 2015)

That twin bar is a really good looking bike. Seems like a true hot rod bike with the flat black fenders.  Bet it rides as good as it looks.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2015)

sleepy said:


> That twin bar is a really good looking bike. Seems like a true hot rod bike with the flat black fenders.  Bet it rides as good as it looks.




Thank you sleepy.
 It really does ride great to and from wherever I'm going; easy gear with brand-new chain.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 21, 2015)

*What bike I rode today*

Took my shelby out today. Outstanding weather.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Aug 21, 2015)

*28 Colson*

Took the 28 Colson for a spin...


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2015)

Same bike one year later:  hot-rod 1940s Cro-Mo Continental:


----------



## Ross (Aug 21, 2015)

Great weather here....used Corvette to get around today




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Which bike to ride........*



rustjunkie said:


> Same bike one year later:  hot-rod 1940s Cro-Mo Continental:




This is the tank bike I had a year ago and I still have it... For sale... I looked at the beginning of this thread and I have sold at least half of the bikes I was riding then... Still riding different bikes with a current photo from the ride taken just before or after.... Great thread...which bike to ride today....





Great rider still.


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 22, 2015)

1959 Evans. Church Street, Romeo, Michigan. Beautiful day!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 22, 2015)

*Saturday ride...*

Took the old Elgin for a ride today...


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2015)

My wife and I went for a ride today and found the love bug
I am on my Twinflex and she is  riding her Raleigh retro glide





My gear is easy enough to ride up that big dirt hill



Had some ice tea at the coffee Bean and some tempura green beans and onion rings at the Habit.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 22, 2015)

Cycletruckin like the do dah man.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 23, 2015)

Early 80s Ross MTB .Rescued from a snowbank after a plow hit it. Really like the bars.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 23, 2015)

Me and the girls went to the Riverbend park area in Findlay this afternoon, with the cruiser 5 and their green Schwinn 5 speeds. Pretty short trails at only 3 miles, but we rode it 2 1/2 times. Beautiful day, and the recreational spot of the Blanchard river for the background. Joe. P.S. also tried a tripple3 shot with no hands, only took one pic and missed a little, oh well! It was fun!


----------



## COB (Aug 23, 2015)

Sunday evening ride on the Schwinn Wasp.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 23, 2015)

56 Vette said:


> Me and the girls went to the Riverbend park area in Findlay this afternoon, with the cruiser 5 and their green Schwinn 5 speeds. Pretty short trails at only 3 miles, but we rode it 2 1/2 times. Beautiful day, and the recreational spot of the Blanchard river for the background. Joe. P.S. also tried a tripple3 shot with no hands, only took one pic and missed a little, oh well! It was fun!




That was a great attempt. Thanks for posting it. You have no idea how many pictures I take to get one to post. 

Today my wife and I went out for a ride again and I am on my Western Flyer.   I got the seat back from rustjunkie and it rides amazing. Great craftsmanship and materials I couldn't be happier. Thanks again Scott.


----------



## sleepy (Aug 23, 2015)

Beautiful seat, nicely complements your Western Flyer.


----------



## RJWess (Aug 24, 2015)

Fantastic Day Today!!! The weather is starting to make a change. Mid to upper 70’s during the day and nice, comfortable low 50’s at night. Windows open and A/C off. Went for a ride at my favorite trail this morning the Wabash.








View attachment 233514


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 24, 2015)

Got a ride in after dinner on the Colson thru The woods.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 25, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Got a ride in after dinner on the Colson thru The woods.




I love that Colson Schwindoggy. 
Yesterday I rode my challenger for the last time over to my buddies house to sell it to him. 







He has a lot of Schwinn's and loves them all.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 25, 2015)

Today after working on it all day I rode my Western Flyer built by Shelby to try it all out. I rode it again after dinner and this bike rides really nice and looks super cool too. 










I'll start cleaning it now that it rides good


----------



## mrg (Aug 25, 2015)

Man I am going to miss all  the car shows & stuff when summer ends, check out that Pantera


----------



## model-a (Aug 26, 2015)

It was a nice day for it.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 26, 2015)

This morning my son Andrew and I rode my Western Flyer bikes over to the barbershop to get haircuts. 





He rode on home from there and I rode down to Balboa to meet Ron. 





He showed up and we rode on down to Main St., Huntington Beach for lunch. 





We met another rider of a super cool liberty Straight bar that he just had custom-built. His bike is pretty light with the new wheels. Really nice paint job and stripes.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 26, 2015)

*after work ride...*

Finally got around to repairing the hub damage I caused back in May (Post #1080)...Got a new set of discs for the rear hub and now it rides again!





the tripple3...(Mark, this should be the official name for all no hands shots!)


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 26, 2015)

*New family member.*

Rode this today. Crank date stamp 1937. Man what a smooth solid bike. Serial# A75325


----------



## sleepy (Aug 26, 2015)

Beautiful bike.

Those '30s era Schwinns are very sexy.


----------



## sleepy (Aug 26, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Today after working on it all day I rode my Western Flyer built by Shelby to try it all out. I rode it again after dinner and this bike rides really nice and looks super cool too.
> View attachment 233897View attachment 233898
> 
> The sunset photos are fabulous.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 27, 2015)

sleepy said:


> The sunset photos are fabulous.




Thank you sleepy. 
It is pretty hot here now and so I picked an easy rider, my 36 electric to go to the bank to make a deposit to pay my rent.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 27, 2015)

Went through Romulan space today and all was well.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 27, 2015)

*family ride*







brought the kids to blackstone valley bike trail in rhode island


----------



## the tinker (Aug 27, 2015)

That's great Tech, the whole family on old bikes! I remember when I used to get my wife out on a ride on her old Schwinn. Afraid those days are gone but she won't let me sell her bike. Keep having fun, that's what this hobby is about!


----------



## petritl (Aug 27, 2015)

My daughter and I went for a ride around town. I know there is little love on the Cabe for the bars and gooseneck but it stretches the bike out a bit and makes for a much nicer ride for me.


----------



## slick (Aug 28, 2015)

Rode 8.5 miles at 6am just now with the E.B.B.G. here in Modesto on my early 1920's Iver Johnson. Ya, its got new parts but it was just a bare frame when i got it. Not sure what the fork is off of but the patina matches well. 26" aluminum balloon rims with a nexus 3 speed. The 3 piece crank is unknown to me as well but fit and its skiptooth. Modern bb. Old french tailight, original chain tread 1.75 tires and wooden grips. The bars make it a difficult bike to ride leaning all the way down like that. Feels like im doing a handstand for an hour straight.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 28, 2015)

Cruising the neighborhood and gettin to know my neighbors.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2015)

1938 Firestone Twin Flex to the antique shop in town and visit a friend. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2015)

Today I rode my 36 Packard over to get my mother-in-law's meds and then a filet o fish sandwich from McDonald's. 











Regular foot backside


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 28, 2015)

After a scorching day in Hell, rode out for a couple cold brews


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 29, 2015)

I went out for a ride on my Western Flyer this afternoon. I really enjoy riding this bike and how it handles.


----------



## hellshotrods (Aug 29, 2015)

Newport Beach jetty - the Wedge  8/19


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 30, 2015)

hellshotrods said:


> Newport Beach jetty - the Wedge




Post on OC riders thread and will get some other riders to join ... cool spot and pic!

This is the first stop on my bike ride today Golden West College swap meet
1940 CWC built Western Flyer heavy duty paper boy edition...






Beautiful day for a ride. I met up with some other riders. 











We did get to Huntington Beach pier for lunch.


----------



## mike j (Aug 30, 2015)

Fun ride, even though it's a girl's bike.


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 30, 2015)

Rode the girls Elgin today


----------



## larock65 (Aug 30, 2015)

I rode my 41, my wife rode her 41 and our friends son rode a 52 I have for him.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 30, 2015)

Not having AC right now in Orange Co sucks... So i take off to the happiest place on earth Disney.. And look at tourists while drinking a cold one is a 7-11 cup on my 39-40 Iver Johnson 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 31, 2015)

After work rides...First ride was still all work as I had to pick up my Subaru from the shop...The second ride was lots more fun..

Heading out...




Over the freeway to the shop...




Now the fun part...




Quarry Lakes...




Flower shot...




Mission Peak in the background




Really fun ride in the dirt.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 31, 2015)

Rode the 1936 Schwinn Motorbike.
I've always loved the old store front photographs of the bike shop. So, since Frank needed a little air in his tire, I thought I'd take the time to snap one of my own.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 1, 2015)

Found a cool trail along a river near downtown (uptown) here in Charlotte. Even had a rack and tools to work on your bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2015)

So jealous Don. Sorry to see ya go, but I think you made the right choice. Just look at all that water!!! We're dying out West!


----------



## larock65 (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks like a great place for sure Don! 
I too am jealous like Mike!


----------



## pedals (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 2, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> 1938 Firestone Twin Flex to the antique shop in town and visit a friend. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 234444




Shawn, are you riding your twin flex down a dirt road with your arms over your head?
Cool shot!... Unless that was a still shot.

I haven't bought anything for this bike (that I have had the longest now) for a long time. I needed another rider seat and it looks best on this bike... Rides great. 








Pinetree barrel on the Santa Ana River Trail. 



Awesome 35 mile ride to try out my long spring saddle


----------



## sleepy (Sep 2, 2015)

Seat looks great on that bike and I applaud a 35 mile ride.....however my bum knee flared up at just the thought of that!

I like the pic of you overtaking the lycra guy.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 2, 2015)

I pedaled it to the end of the block???? Then rode it 20 miles without pedaling it


----------



## jacdan98 (Sep 3, 2015)

......


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 3, 2015)

Thinking about setting Back in Black free, but it had a recalcitrant snapper Model D that had to go. Today I finished switching it out after pinstriping the rims yesterday. Switched the seat too, but I think I prefer the look of the one I took off...will swap it back.
Took the bike for a test cruise: no more snap


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 3, 2015)

sleepy said:


> Seat looks great on that bike and I applaud a 35 mile ride...
> 
> I like the pic of you overtaking the lycra guy.




Thank you sleepy. 
He went by me while I was shooting pictures of myself: pine tree barrels are not easy; and so I caught up to him and drafted behind him for a mile and then he realized I was there and I think he was bummed. 




Today I went out on my 36 Packard for more barrel time mostly









A friend of mine pointed out that I had one more hole for adjustment on my rack and it looks better this way; thanks


----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 3, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Found a cool trail along a river near downtown (uptown) here in Charlotte. Even had a rack and tools to work on your bike!



There's a mountain bike trail near Concord called Steves. At the trail head there's spare tubes, patches and a pump (and sometimes other goodies) It started with the owner/trail builder who lives right there, and has been carried on by everyone who rides there. All honor system. Pretty cool.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 3, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Thinking about setting Back in Black free, but it had a recalcitrant snapper Model D that had to go. Today I finished switching it out after pinstriping the rims yesterday. Switched the seat too, but I think I prefer the look of the one I took off...will swap it back.
> Took the bike for a test cruise: no more snap
> 
> View attachment 235732
> ...




The bike looks great and great job on the pinstripes on the rims. Hate to see this one leave you but I understand. I've set three of mine loose this year. Rob.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 3, 2015)

*Night ride with Daisy*

Went for a nice ride with Daisy. We stopped over at RobertRileys and then back home.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 3, 2015)

Starting off my 4day weekend right with a SamsCo, a Mississippi Mud and a night ride with friends.


----------



## sleepy (Sep 3, 2015)

Love that SamsCo!


----------



## hellshotrods (Sep 4, 2015)

I went for a ride last night.  Even rode past FordMike65 garage on the way home  (didn't see the cop car parked out front)......

Somebody please buy this..


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2015)

I assure you, that ain't no cop car.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 4, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I assure you, that ain't no cop car.




Nice mercury marauder mike. Luxury and performance at the same time. Rob.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Starting off my 4day weekend right with a SamsCo, a Mississippi Mud and a night ride with friends.]




Great start to a super nice weekend. 
I am ridingmy 37 Syracuse today and got some lovely shots of it at the beach. 











Farthest  point on my ride Bolsa Chica State Beach. About 12 miles from my house. 





Backside barrel northbound Brookhurst


----------



## hellshotrods (Sep 4, 2015)

Great start to a super nice weekend.


----------



## hellshotrods (Sep 4, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Great start to a super nice weekend.
> View attachment 235901





Do you just find these models on the beach ??


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2015)

hellshotrods said:


> Do you just find these models on the beach ??




Yes. She was making a "Selfie" video and thought my bike would be a cool "Prop"... so I helped her....





Stopped off at Corys on my way home and we rode over to the bike shop....


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2015)

This morning I  rode my Western Flyer to Golden West College and bought a Huffy for my wife to ride.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 5, 2015)

The Peach Festival going on this Labor Day weekend here in Romeo. 59 Evans with the Peach Queen and her Court, and a Model A that's been in our parade for decades.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 5, 2015)

My Raleigh DL1


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 5, 2015)

Great pictures Don, river basin is so dry here , its a bike path.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 5, 2015)

*Saturday keg run...*

Saturday ride to my buddy's house for a keg run...Altamont Hella Hoppy...





Keg pick up at the Bistro...




Drink beer, ride no hands...




Lake Elizabeth...


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2015)

After working on it rebuilding it and adjusting it and then polishing it at Cory's house I rode this blue good vibrations Huffy. My wife's new rider



Thanks Cory for the use of your glaze and bike stand and expertise....


----------



## Cory (Sep 5, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> After working on it rebuilding it and adjusting it and then polishing it at Cory's house I rode this blue good vibrations Huffy. My wife's new rider
> View attachment 236160
> Thanks Cory for the use of your glaze and bike stand and expertise....



The paint sure looks deeper. It was worth the effort for your special lady!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2015)

Dug out the Hawthorne Twin Bar and rode with the Coasters


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 6, 2015)

Today my wife and I were on our Huffys; From Dayton Ohio. Mike joined us at the 7-Eleven and we rode to Long Beach. 










There is always a bunch of great bikes that show up at these rides. 





And then we ate at our favorite Mexican restaurant close to home 39.2 miles total


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 6, 2015)

Damn! Missing California about now! Great pics Mark and Mike! I hate you! Ha!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 6, 2015)

No pic of my bike, but here's what some other folks were riding today in LB


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2015)

Rode out with longtime friends for lunch and drinks.


----------



## hellshotrods (Sep 6, 2015)

I rode the 1912 Rollfast on the Coaster Ride today


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2015)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 236281
> 
> I rode the 1912 Rollfast on the Coaster Ride today



Snyder was pretty ahead of their time for 1912 eh[emoji6]


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2015)

Ended up at the local VFW for a couple cold ones...


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 6, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Ended up at the local VFW for a couple cold ones...




I ended up at the top of the parking structure so I could ride down....


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2015)

Next stop... First Cabin


----------



## mrg (Sep 6, 2015)

rode my Goodyear on the coaster ride today, just put on the lunch box and brought some tools, pump and tube and sure enough got a couple of big pieces of glass and had to change the rear tube on the sand, so was that Murphy's law or was I tempting fate by bringing that tube, o well good ride anyway, o yeah so busy with that crap didn't even think pics till I got home.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 7, 2015)

I rode the 1936 Schwinn built Lincoln Motorbike today.
The Tuna were biting.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duchess (Sep 7, 2015)

Ignored my knee and took out the Major Taylor. Detoured to the swamp.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 7, 2015)

We rode to the wine festival with a few friends, total ten miles there and back!!


----------



## miskeeta (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice







robertriley said:


> i pedaled it to the end of the block???? Then rode it 20 miles without pedaling it
> View attachment 235552


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2015)

We like to go to Tommy's on holidays. 
Four different Ohio manufactures all Rollin fenderless... Murray Colson Huffy shelby












I hope everyone is having a nice relaxing Labor Day…


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 7, 2015)

Rode to the Riverside Court House today.  Great backdrop for the ChiPD bike.  I need to go later in the day next time so the shadows aren't there.


----------



## serg (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Evans200 (Sep 8, 2015)

We dressed as clowns and rode/walked in the Children's Parade as part of the Peach Festival here in Romeo, Michigan. That's me with the Higgins, with my son and cousin with my other 2 bikes, and grand daughter and daughter walking. Had a blast and the best part was waving to the kids and letting them blow the horns!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 9, 2015)

Today I rode my 36 electric down to the wedge; got some waves. 









Perfect conditions for a swell. 
After about an hour in the water I rode to Huntington Beach Main Street for something to eat. 








I got rained on on my way home... great ride.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 9, 2015)

*California sunset ride...*

Took ol' Red out for a tune-up ride after work today...after it cooled down a little...

















Nice evening for a ride...


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2015)

Today I rode my 1940 Western Flyer over to Central Park to try and find some shade....





I was coming down this asphalt trail knowing that it had a bend at the bottom but didn't foresee the loose gravel that dislodged my Fat Frank's...




I'm OK... finished the ride around the park, took a couple more pics....





I got that cool glass reflector recently from rustjunkie and put my BF Goodrich topper on to dress it up some more....
Thanks again.


----------



## COB (Sep 10, 2015)

Took the old Hawthorne out for a cruise before work. Cruising is much more fun...


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 10, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Today I rode my 1940 Western Flyer over to Central Park to try and find some shade....
> I was coming down this asphalt trail knowing that it had a bend at the bottom but didn't foresee the loose gravel that dislodged my Fat Frank's...




ouch! Glad it wasn't worse!


----------



## COB (Sep 10, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Today I rode my 1940 Western Flyer over to Central Park to try and find some shade....
> View attachment 236991View attachment 236992
> I was coming down this asphalt trail knowing that it had a bend at the bottom but didn't foresee the loose gravel that dislodged my Fat Frank's...View attachment 236993View attachment 236994
> I'm OK... finished the ride around the park, took a couple more pics....
> ...




"That's gonna leave a mark"...


----------



## whizzer kid (Sep 10, 2015)

Just rode this one 8 miles . Defiantly a workout . 
Great solid fun ride!! Rear expander break does a great job even on hills!!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 10, 2015)

*Thursday ride...*

Went for my usual ride out to Lake Elizabeth for a couple of laps...Hot for late afternoon but the riding was great ...


----------



## Dave K (Sep 10, 2015)

Maden voyage of of my wife's new mostly OG paint (some incorrect parts) 1941 DX and also my 1948 DX.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2015)

Rode out for a much needed frosty beverage


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2015)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Took ol' Red out for a tune-up ride after work today...after it cooled down a little...
> 
> View attachment 236914
> Nice evening for a ride...




Arf.s.t.b. It looks like you took that pic up in the tree. Did you climb it?

Today I rode my twin bar over to my friend Mike's house and then stopped and got a dog and fries on my way home.


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 11, 2015)

This was my Labor Day ride




Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 12, 2015)

Today I rode my 36 electric with the rat Rod riders bike club in Huntington Beach. 









The temperature is not too bad today probably little over 30 miles


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 12, 2015)

*What I rode today*

Rode my elgin today on a group ride with friends. Beautiful day in the park but alittle chilly. Rob.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 12, 2015)

Rode around town and ended up at Steve's bicycle shop.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 13, 2015)

*I rode my other favorite rider....*

Today I am on my wartime Tiki Elgin cruiser all day... pic updates....








My friend Mike rode with me he is a good rider does track stands at the red lights and hand signals at every turn...





Picked up the surfer stance ride right away....



Good ride back home now.


----------



## petritl (Sep 13, 2015)

I rode the old Hawthorne in a festival parade yesterday; there was a group of ~20 bikes. I'm surprised my NOS "maypop" Westernflyer tires held up.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 13, 2015)

Went on the first Hurricane coaster ride with my Wife!


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 13, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Went on the first Hurricane coaster ride with my Wife!



Love your firestone/elgin! If you ever want to pass it on keep me in mind[emoji106] 

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikicruiser (Sep 13, 2015)

Rode my Trek mountain wanna be old bike around town.Not a long ride because it's still hot and pretty humid here. I'll go out again later this evening.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 13, 2015)

tikicruiser said:


> Rode my Trek mountain wanna be old bike around town.Not a long ride because it's still hot and pretty humid here. I'll go out again later this evening.View attachment 237564View attachment 237565View attachment 237566View attachment 237567View attachment 237568View attachment 237569




Hit me up if you wanna ride later today after it cools off a bit.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 13, 2015)

*Sunday ride...*

Went for a great ride today...found some new routes and trails...1995 Schwinn Heavy Duti.

Heading out...




Don Edwards Wildlife Refuge...




Coyote Hills Marsh...




No hands...




White Pelicans...




Almost home...


----------



## petritl (Sep 13, 2015)

Quick ride around town today but I believe this will be going with me on a work trip this coming week in FL so I can get some exercise in the evening after a day of driving.


----------



## okozzy (Sep 13, 2015)

My neighbor pulled out his '19 Dodge...good times!


----------



## tikicruiser (Sep 13, 2015)

All right Mike, I'll let you know , hopefully my wife doesn't make any surprise plan's later.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2015)

The girlfriend and I on the inaugural Hurricane Coaster Ride--Charlotte, N.C. We broke out the good stuff for this one. I'm on my '37 Dayton Super Streamline and my girlfriend on her '53 Trojan both restored by myself. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Sep 13, 2015)

summers still here and another great day to ride, got the Zep on the road (Thanks George) and did a few miles


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 13, 2015)

A nice, fall-like day here. I rode an old favorite of mine: a 1974 Raleigh Sports.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2015/09/autumn-weather-and-raleigh-sports.html


----------



## mike j (Sep 14, 2015)

Went windsurfing today on the Hudson river, then biked through Croton point park after. Nice ride. Fall wind season is starting on the east coast (finally). For the next three months or so, we can expect sailable pre & post fontal winds. Today's post frontal westerlies were pretty gusty & one especially big one sent this kite into the tree pulling the kiter out of the water & onto the beach. Luckily he may have only dislocated his shoulder, it could've been worse. Ambulance, fire dept. & police left a couple of minutes before I took this photo. Kite's not coming down till the wind dies.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 16, 2015)

Put this one together today from parts I'm bringing to the swap meet. Frankenbike for sure,but a real smooth rider.It'll be for sale at the swap meet this weekend!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2015)

Today I rode my twin bar over to Ralph's to get some bananas and coffee. 



I parked it outside and walked in real quick and told a clerk right there that I didn't have a lock and he said bring it in. 



I think it looks pretty good right there with the Halloween cupcakes. 





Great riding bike.


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 16, 2015)

Took this Manton & Smith Mead Ranger for a test ride today. Didn't go far on the original Goodyear tires, they're old and cracked. Rebuilt and regreased everything getting it ready to sell.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 16, 2015)

tripple3, I like how you park INSIDE the grocery store. awesome!


----------



## jacdan98 (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice 35! I miss mine.


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2015)

Took a short cut (old railroad tressel) between the 2 Wednesday nite carshows


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 17, 2015)

*29 Elgin bluebird*

Put a few miles on the old Elgin today.has 28 in Dutch rims laced to the right hubs with schwable tires rides great


----------



## rcole45 (Sep 17, 2015)

*Today ride*

Was a nice 75 degree day at the beach today with a slight breeze.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 17, 2015)

Taking advantage of a gorgeous night here in Va Beach. Eating some steamed shrimp and she crab soup (oh,  and it was RumRunner special night) while catching my breath from riding the 39 Colson. ....not really, I'm amazed how smooth a rider it is, now[emoji12] 
Finally got the wife on one of her others, 51 Panther.  
After I told her the tank horn and Rocket Ray work. She's anal about that. Her Electronics Working, that is...














It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## sleepy (Sep 17, 2015)

Oldnut said:


> Put a few miles on the old Elgin today.has 28 in Dutch rims laced to the right hubs with schwable tires rides greatView attachment 238108




Superb Elgin, looks great!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 17, 2015)

rcole45 said:


> Was a nice 75 degree day at the beach today with a slight breeze.




Nice photo! I have the same tires on one of my bikes. They sure ride nice.


----------



## Gsbecker (Sep 18, 2015)

Did  a ten mile ride this AM on this baby!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 18, 2015)

Gsbecker said:


> Did  a ten mile ride this AM on this baby!View attachment 238228View attachment 238228




Great looking Hawthorne motoballooner. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 18, 2015)

Pretty happy with this one from Pete.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 18, 2015)

*Friday ride....*

Friday afternoon ride...Nice 4 hour ride through town...1942 Schwinn New World blackout...
Heading out...




First stop...picking up dinner!




Heading out to Lake Elizabeth...




Lake panorama..




Stopped by my buddy's house...just the cat Zeus was there...




Heading home...




Nice 20 miler on the New World...


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2015)

It is another beautiful day again. I am riding my 1940 Western Flyer... at the beach of course


----------



## mike j (Sep 19, 2015)

We did the rails to trails, from Monroe to Chester, N.Y. & back. Twenty something miles w/ picnic at the half, nice, fun ride.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 19, 2015)

*What I rode today*

Took out my ugly 39 Hiawatha around the neiborhood. Love the shock ease fork. Had many different springer forks over the years, and I'm really not a fan of springers, but I like this one. Rob.


----------



## mrg (Sep 19, 2015)

Bellflower Blvd. car show


----------



## Dave K (Sep 19, 2015)

Indian Summer bike dinner date with my wonderful wifey on our Schwinns. (Edit sorry about the sidways photo)


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 19, 2015)

Simple cool ride with my boys to Angel Stadium to watch the Leukemia Walk A Thon 

We are riding : 40' Iver, a 80's 5 speed Schwinn and 30's Hawthorne 

Got to get the wife a girls bike-----





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2015)

Rode with the Foothill Flyers in Monrovia today


----------



## mrg (Sep 19, 2015)

dup ?, how did that happen?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 20, 2015)

*Cool carz.....*



rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> Maybe include a description of the bike and the trip?






mrg said:


> [A]238400[/][A]238401[/][A]238402[/]






mrg said:


> Bellflower Blvd. car show[A]238400[/][A]238401[/][A]238402[/]




Foul Post. Duplicate.....


----------



## petritl (Sep 20, 2015)

Rode this trike from my shed to the neighbors place horse style a half of a mile to get a bed made.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 20, 2015)

*Riding my Cadet today....*

Today I met Mike on the river trail we rode down to Balboa and met Ron and then we went to Huntington and had lunch. 
I was riding my 41 cadet


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 20, 2015)

Rode these today after airing up tires


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeez it was so hot today that I didn't hit the bikes until 7pm,  did my Disney bike ride and convention center with my oldest son




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## petritl (Sep 21, 2015)

I rode the trike the 1/2 mile back down to the locker, my wife followed me in the car and said I hit 15 mph down the hill; this is very unstable at that speed


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 21, 2015)

petritl said:


> I rode the trike the 1/2 mile back down to the locker, my wife followed me in the car and said I hit 15 mph down the hill; this is very unstable at that speed



Tad, I'll have a malt crunch bar lol.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 21, 2015)

Took out my neglected Pacemaker for a refreshing brew with Steve.


----------



## mrg (Sep 22, 2015)

Still got another month or so of weeknight car shows!


----------



## tech549 (Sep 22, 2015)

*family ride on the cape canal*









took a sunday ride on the canal in bourne mass.had to stop at the play ground for my grandson,got to try out his new bike seat on the goodyear worked great.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 22, 2015)

Very cool Paul,love that seat for your grandson.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2015)

*Riding my twinbar today... again*

This afternoon I rode my twin bar over for a couple stops in Huntington Beach.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 22, 2015)

*What I rode today*

Took my bare metal 39 Hiawatha to work and rode it through out the day.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 22, 2015)

Just finished tuning this '39 Zenith today. Went for a nice evening ride with the wife on Tacoma's waterfront. Not many nights like this left. Fall is in the air!



With the wife's '53 Schwinn Hollywood


----------



## hellshotrods (Sep 22, 2015)

Cool pic - we used to have a place in Tacoma a few blocks from Point Defiance, we would go walking down on that waterfront at night.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2015)

*Nice day for a ride....*

Today I rode my Elgin down to the beach; rides really really nice. 








No hands on a dirt path for about a mile…


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 24, 2015)

Its not every day you can ride a Klunker on Charlotte motor speedway!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm sure you're right about that don.! Killer pic. Rob.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 24, 2015)

Days are starting to get shorter, but the weather here in VA is still good. That means the Dynohub goes to work for evening rides. It doesn't put out much light for seeing, but is still helpful for having cars see me on the bike.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2015/09/good-weather-continues-for-now.html


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Today: Western Flyer; Shelby....*

Today I rode my western flyer to the corner that has two bike shops to compare price on cheap chain.







The bike definitely needed it; it Rides much smoother now....


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 25, 2015)

*What I rode today*

Took my 37 rollfast to work and rode it most of the day.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 25, 2015)

Met up for beer and pizza


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 26, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Met up for beer and pizza



Robin? Who's is that? Steve?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2015)

Yup. His new project.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 26, 2015)

Love that robin. The tank is like gold!


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 26, 2015)

I took my '53 Phantom for a ride around town this morning:


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 26, 2015)

jacob9795 said:


> I took my '53 Phantom for a ride around town this morning:
> View attachment 239467
> View attachment 239468




very nice jacob i like it a lot!!!!!from bicycle larry


----------



## tikicruiser (Sep 26, 2015)

I had to go to the post office this afternoon so I took my Columbia "Ratty". Swung by my old Jr. High School and as I made my way into downtown I noticed they were having there Art Show today. Still to hot here in Monrovia to do much riding,hopefully it will cool down before the next Monrovia ride since we are going back to morning ride's. Here's just a couple of pic's I took...Bill


----------



## Sped Man (Sep 26, 2015)

We were on the prowl today and if you heard music getting louder and louder as you pedaled your triathlon bicycle, it was just old Betsy stretching her legs. No I didn't lower the handlebars either. She is just plain fast. Slow at the start. Once moving she is quick. Caught up to three cyclist today at full gallop. You should have seen their faces. It was priceless.


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 26, 2015)

Thank you bicycle larry.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 26, 2015)

*Warm Weather Workout*

Today I rode with Mike to the farmers market in orange met Eric and Shawna and Lance I didn't take very many pictures. 
I was on my cadet and it was pretty hot today. 







Another 40+ mile ride…


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 26, 2015)

It was so hot today!
Iver ride with my oldest son to get some chamomango !!  Then back home to hide in the shade














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 27, 2015)

'51 Hornet. Didn't take me very far but I did ride it. Need to get some current pictures.


----------



## filmonger (Sep 27, 2015)

Not an oldie - but still a goodie....Bars and stem are though!

At the Dublin Steam Package Building


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 27, 2015)

Today at the UCI men's elite championship, Richmond, VA
Speedline airflow rode along the peliton.
Chris


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2015)

*Family Fun on 4 bikes....*

Today I have been riding my 36 Packard this morning at the swap meet and then when I got home we all rode to Tommy's again. Riding my twin bar and Western Flyer. 









I stayed with the bikes while they ran into that market to get some sweets.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 27, 2015)

Back on the 1954 Schwinn Meteor.  Slow sedate and comfy. And I put a wan and pathetic battery light on it ca. 1988 so it's "safe".Nothing else here is ready to roll... The cobblers children have no shoes.


----------



## petritl (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2015)

Monarks & Beer


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Toss A Bike in....*

My friend called me to help him move a couple skateboard ramps so I threw my bike in so I could ride home... 36 Packard is the easy throw in Bike. 







I am free…


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 28, 2015)

Saw some interesting indigenous artwork down the street the other day so took a ride on Leave It Be to get some snaps before it went away:


----------



## slick (Sep 28, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> Today at the UCI men's elite championship, Richmond, VA
> Speedline airflow rode along the peliton.
> ChrisView attachment 239620View attachment 239621View attachment 239622




 Chris, extremely happy to see your Airflow out in the sun. Hopefully your ride in the southern California sun had something to do with it? The Shelby looks great soaking up the sun. Thankscfor sharing...


----------



## slick (Sep 28, 2015)

So i decided to take the "Pigeon poop Imperial" on our Rolling Relics ride this past Saturday in Monterey. This a cliff with a 60 foot drop into the Pacific Ocean. If it falls, it goes back home to disintegrate where it came from. It actually rode better and easier than any of my nicer bikes. No joking. No noises, rattles, squeaks, etc...


----------



## slick (Sep 28, 2015)

Lets try this photo flip thing again. And they call these smart phones???


----------



## ballooney (Sep 28, 2015)

Took the '53 Panther out for its first ride post resurrection...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 29, 2015)

*Riding a favorite again....*

Today I rode my 36 electric down to the beach and through Huntington beach and back home. 





I stopped at the bank on the way down and Zubies drydock on the way back to check out the remodel.....


----------



## sleepy (Sep 29, 2015)

slick said:


> View attachment 239912
> 
> Lets try this photo flip thing again. And they call these smart phones???




Great photo and love that Imperial!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 29, 2015)

I took the Corsair out for it's maiden ride.


----------



## mrg (Sep 30, 2015)

just getting ready for Wednesday car show and forgot about Mondays show


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 30, 2015)

*what bike did you ride to day*

i took he ccm columbia out for the first time it reelly rides good and easy pumper!!!!!!from bicycle larry


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 30, 2015)

1940 Colson down at the Farm


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 30, 2015)

*Today I am on a different favorite....*



schwinndoggy said:


> 1940 Colson down at the Farm




Great pic Don
Today I rode my Cadet  down to meet Ron in Balboa and then we rode to Huntington Beach for lunch.... beautiful day. 









30+ mile day on an awesome saddle…


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 30, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> 1940 Colson down at the Farm




Sweet photo!  Where there any bikes in that barn...lol


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 30, 2015)

Rode two


----------



## mrg (Sep 30, 2015)

nice evening out to ck out some nice cars.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2015)

Today I rode my friends restored Schwinn over to the Greenbelt to take pics to list it on craigslist


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 2, 2015)

*1936 Columbus*

Dug this 1936 Westfield with Columbus head badge out of long term storage. This was my first complete pre war tank bike that I got more than twenty years ago. Was my daily rider for years. Need to rewire the hornlite as the switch has gone bad. This horn is loud!

The ride was short as the seat binder bolt broke and I don't have another Westfield style bolt. The seat kept turning as the carriage bolt wouldn't tighten enough. Also the whitewalls are old and I need to put on good tires for riding. This one is going to get a good cleaning and an overhaul since its been sitting so long.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 2, 2015)

The only "bike" one could ride here this week would be a pedal boat.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2015)

Went for a short ride around town with Cody last night and capped it off with a couple cold ones.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2015)

*C-mod Electric*

I was on my 36 electric today... early out at the swap meet; and then rode home from Long Beach with my friend Mike. 







It only rained on us a little bit on the way home.


----------



## jacdan98 (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 4, 2015)

*Ladies Aerocycle*

I built this for fun. Its just a rough draft until I can get in a solid week to finish it.


----------



## larock65 (Oct 4, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I built this for fun. Its just a rough draft until I can get in a solid week to finish it.




Not bad for a three day project! 
Amazing job Joe!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank you bro!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 4, 2015)

*The two bikes I rode today*

My 36 Shelby and my 46 cwc roadmaster with newly installed johns royal chain w/w tires.


----------



## mrg (Oct 4, 2015)

Another great coaster ride!







View attachment 24


----------



## mrg (Oct 5, 2015)

Monday car show, most of the cars scattered with a little rain.


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 6, 2015)

My wife and I took our blue schwinns out today . Great riding weather here today in Ohio .great bikes for the trails. t





Take a look . Thank you Terry and Tammy


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 7, 2015)

A little put around on the Chieftan.


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Pirate badged Shelby*

Finally got around to rebuilding the Shelby longtank. This bike has the Pirate headbadge (see my avatar). This bike rides nice and has a little more legroom.


----------



## mrg (Oct 7, 2015)

good turnout tonight, not many more of these weeknight car shows left this season, just thru oct.


----------



## tikicruiser (Oct 8, 2015)

This one



[


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Another Rider....*



rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> Maybe include a description of the bike




I rode this trailblazer over to take some pics of it to list on craigslist. 




Fresh…


----------



## ballooney (Oct 9, 2015)

My son and I rode our 53's out to lunch today...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 9, 2015)

Rode the Elgin around the car show at our shop. Found a cool og paint '32 Ford.



Had a nice turnout and great weather.


----------



## mike j (Oct 9, 2015)

Went to the Jersey shore, sailing today. Rode my newly, electrified cruiser around the boardwalk, fun!!!


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 9, 2015)

took the speedline for a ride today just put it together


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 9, 2015)

*38 cwc speed with a 7 speed*

rides great with the 7 speed


----------



## ballooney (Oct 11, 2015)

Killer fall day in NorCal...went for an ice cream run on our 53's. This Panther is by far the best riding schwinn in my stable--solid. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2015)

Rode with the Circle City Riders today.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 11, 2015)

Took out the American flyer on this nice night out!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 11, 2015)

*Orange, Circle City Ride....*

Today I rode my Western Flyer up the Santa Ana River Trail to orange with my friend Mike. 





Great turnout at the ride  a lot of cool bikes and folks showed up today. 

Group rides have guys with tools and pump....









Great time rode into the headwind home. total 40 miles


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 11, 2015)

Took out my Silver King Wingbar for a spin.


----------



## mrg (Oct 11, 2015)

Another great ride today!


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 12, 2015)

Rode the Triumph to work today


----------



## the tinker (Oct 12, 2015)

*Old Hawthorne*

Took the Hawthorne that I bought yesterday and put air into the tires....stuck handle bars and a seat on it and tried it out. Went for a nice little spin this morning. This old boy rode real nice.


Found another shockmaster springer .......this bike is going to get it installed.


----------



## mrg (Oct 13, 2015)

Man got home after dark, 8:00, and it was still 93*


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 13, 2015)

*What Bike.....to ride.*

I had to fiddle around with the seat post bracket until I got one to work and took it out for a ride. Fun bike to ride, super cool looking on orange county craigslist.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 14, 2015)

*Fat Franks in the dirt....*

Today I rode my 41 Tiki Elgin on the Santa Ana River Trail and some dirt trails and some paths through parks in Costa Mesa. 








I hit a couple of those burms for fun










About 5 miles of dirt trail riding today
Super fun


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 14, 2015)

1958 Raleigh Four Speed:


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm grabbing nachos and a beer over at El Toritos in the Riverside Plaza.


----------



## mrg (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 15, 2015)

*28 miles round-trip...*

Today I rode my 36 electric down to Newport to meet Ron. We rode to Huntington for lunch great day.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 18, 2015)

Today I am riding my 36 Packard at the golden west college swap meet and home. 





Long wheelbase single bar built by Colson


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 18, 2015)

*What I rode today*

Getting my colson ready for our ride next Sunday. Happy to say its ready, tried and true.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 19, 2015)

*COOL morning for a bike ride.....*

This morning I rode my 1937 Syracuse to the Home Depot to pick up a couple things. 



On my way...



Home Depot hardware aisle …
My ride home…







1937 is the 60th anniversary for Westfield. This is such a great riding bike.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 19, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> This morning I rode my 1937 Syracuse to the Home Depot to pick up a couple things.
> 
> 
> Great looking bike!  I have to go to Home Depot this morning to get some cap nuts for a springer fork.
> ...


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Tinkers & Veterans....*



> Great looking bike!  I have to go to Home Depot this morning to get some cap nuts for a springer fork.
> How did you get your bike into the store?
> Home Depot gives all military vets 10% off their purchase every day!Just show your V.A.  I. D. card or proof of service.




When it's early I almost rolled right through the automatic doors... but I walked it in...





That is the Huntington Beach depot and people bring in their pets and so I bring in my bikes. 




I fly an American flag every day to honor our disabled veterans.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 19, 2015)

Rolled the Merc over to the PO and mailed out a long overdue package.


----------



## mrg (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## rcole45 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Balboa ride today*

Went on a ride today with Mark and Mike, Balboa to Huntington Beach and back. Was a great day for a ride and we had a good time. After Mike and Mark split off on the way back to the truck this thing jumped out at me. I thought I was a done for sure.  LOL


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Riding the coast....*

Today I am on my Western Flyer because I love it. 









Mike and I rode down to meet Ron and then rode to Huntington beach for lunch at that pizza lounge


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 20, 2015)

Took the 37 Oriole for a spin and got caught in the rain. Can't complain when it's 70 degrees in late October although that brings t-storms. Let up just as I got back so snapped a quick pic. I'd almost ridden my fender less Hawthorne instead.


----------



## Ross (Oct 21, 2015)

Granddaughter on bike I gave to her.https://vimeo.com/143199445 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 21, 2015)

Another 70 degree day and time for a ride between showers. Took the Kal-Haven trail down to the river in South Haven. Back just before dark and another shower. My sons cruiser had a flat, bad tube so he rode his mountain bike. I took the 39 Hawthorne.


----------



## Jimmy V (Oct 21, 2015)

I rode the Kal Have on Sunday on a Schwinn Suburban with my son and a good friend, also a vintage bike collector.  We made it from Soulth Haven to Kendall and back. (50 mile round trip).  My legs were screaming when we got back, but a beautiful ride. 
 No pictures, just saw your post and thought I'd respond.  I live just up the road from you. 

  Jim.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 22, 2015)

*1936 Colson Goodyear*

Rode this bad boy to the bank this evening. This is one of my favs.


----------



## larock65 (Oct 22, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Rode this bad boy to the bank this evening. This is one of my favs.




Is it for sale?


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Shady and Cool....*

This afternoon I rode my bike over to the five level parking structure to ride the loop down a few times. 
Some people don't like it when a bicycle passes them going down a parking structure. I just smile and keep on pedaling. 








Wartime Tiki Elgin


----------



## Ross (Oct 23, 2015)

.  Town Square last P.M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 25, 2015)

Took the Flying Ace out for a ride with the Skidkings saturday.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 25, 2015)

*I rode it yesterday and today.....*

I rode my 36 Packard because I thought it was going to be sold but I love it; so I'm going to keep it. 



I am super happy with this bike. It is really fast.
This afternoon I rode it over to the five level parking structure to ride down and post some more pics.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2015)

After a fruitless early morning at the LB swap, we rode out for breakfast and found Bloody Mary's and beers.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 25, 2015)

*What I rode today*

Rode my 39 Hiawatha yesterday, and rode my 41 colson on our group ride today. Nice weather for one of our last few rides of the year.


----------



## Duchess (Oct 25, 2015)

Salem, MA. This was earlier in the week as it's unapproachable on the weekends.





Autumn on the bike path.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 25, 2015)

So I took the elgin out on its maiden ride and it rides great!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 25, 2015)

George, I'm digging on your Elgin.  Very nice


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 25, 2015)

I went or a ride to get a bite to eat and my wife and little girl tagged along.   She just dumped her 20 inch bike for a 24" bike just today!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 25, 2015)

i rode both bikes to day . just got them friday.  from bicycle larry


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 25, 2015)

'49 Schwinn Super Deluxe X


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 25, 2015)

Sweet photo!


----------



## MOTOmike (Oct 26, 2015)

On Sunday Oct. 25, 2015, I rode my 1921 Iver Johnson truss frame bike for 10 miles.  A group in Washington DC sponsored a Fall tweed ride.  There may have been around 200 people on the ride.  It was fun.  People were smoking cigars & drinking bourbon from their flasks....... and that was before the ride actually began!  My bike was the second oldest bike.  I got lots of looks and lots of questions about the Iver Johnson.  My wife and daughter (in photo) met me at the end of the ride.
Mike


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 26, 2015)

*Switching parts....*

Today I installed some signal pedals (that I picked up at the cyclone coaster swap meet a couple weeks ago) on my 1936 electric. 
I went on about 15 mile ride to see how I like them. 






They look cool and roll nice... they can stay.


----------



## mrg (Oct 27, 2015)

Check the guy feeding his thirsty beast!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 27, 2015)

I went to eat with my little girl last night.  She rode the 69 Sears and I was on the 38 Sears .  She's just a blur in one photo because she was riding about 172.6mph or maybe 10mph and there was bad light?  Sorry about the crazy pics, I can't fix them, the Cabe doesn't like iPhones and either do I.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 28, 2015)

*...not quite awake yet ride....*

"Who finished off the half-and-half?"
This morning I rode my Cadet to Ralph's for some creamer…


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 28, 2015)

Fixed  pics >>>


----------



## mrg (Oct 28, 2015)

Guess summers really over, this is the last wed. car show of the yr., ck out the deal of the day, 41 Plymouth project ( look at the plywood & 2x4's) $10,000


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2015)

*High Tide, Low Winds, and Sunny*

Today I rode my 37 Syracuse down to Balboa to meet Ron. 





It is really nice down in Newport this time of year because there is far less people. 







Ron and I met and took a pic on the dock in the harbor. Really high tide today compared to last weeks pic of my bike on the same dock. 







Really nice ride again today and a tailwind to push us home.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 30, 2015)

*Colson LWB Singlebar Roadster*

Today I went for a ride on my 36 Packard. 










This bike is really fast.


----------



## Local 13 (Oct 31, 2015)

Pedaled to the pier on my 41 Autocycle.
Great day to ride.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 31, 2015)

Wow! Nice AutoCycle! You need a Autocycle shirt from VintageSchwinn.com


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 31, 2015)

Early morning ride to the bank and to see if there is anything playing at the local theater -- Hmmm - little shop of horrors!!???









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 31, 2015)

*Elgin & Cadet in Monrovia....*



Local 13 said:


> Pedaled to the pier on my 41 Autocycle.
> Great day to ride.




That looks like the Huntington Beach pier in the background....

Today my wife and I loaded up a couple bikes to go roll with the foothill flyers. 
Janice rode my cadet and I rode my Elgin. 



Great time had by all.
Dressed up as a Librarian & Fisherman


----------



## mrg (Oct 31, 2015)

Hot Halloween! in the 90's but another great ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 1, 2015)

*40 miles X 3 C-mods*

Today I rode my 36 electric to Long Beach cyclone coaster ride. 



Cory and I met Mike at the 7-11 Newland and Heil. It took a little over an hour to ride to the coffee shop in Long Beach. 




I took some pics of some great bikes that show up at the cyclone coaster rides. 











We split off from the group ride and headed south and stopped at the seal Beach pier for a few minutes





Sunset beach
And lunch at our favorite spot on main street the pizza lounge


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 1, 2015)

Another ride on the Kal-Haven trail since it was almost 60 degrees on November 1st.
Rode the 37 Oriole and lent out the 39 Hawthorne.

Supposed to hit seventy this week, last good chances to ride before winter. As long as I get home before it gets dark around 5:30.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2015)

Did something a lil different this Sunday and rode all over Downtown LA. Hit up a couple local bars while we enjoyed the scenery...


----------



## Local 13 (Nov 2, 2015)

Rode the 37 C Model to Huntington today.
Sorry about the redundant images. This interface is fickle.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 2, 2015)

*What I rode today*

Actually yesterday, late posting this. We had a little ride to send our good friends James and Cassie off to their new life in Colorado. We will miss them very much.


----------



## Mramos (Nov 2, 2015)

*1952 Schwinn Phantom, 1955 Tiger*

Those are my 2 ridding pals 1955 Tiger and 1952 Phantom


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 2, 2015)

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2015/11/time-change.html


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Riding a Heavyweight....*



Local 13 said:


> Rode the 37 C Model to Huntington today.
> Sorry about the redundant images. This interface is fickle.




I am not sure if you are calling the Huntington Beach pier the redundant part… often used backdrop; but a great one.
This morning I rode my 1940 Western Flyer to my friends house to go over some artwork for him to work on.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Nov 3, 2015)

I am putting these away today so everything that would hold air in the tires took a lap around the block or two






Even these 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 4, 2015)

*Anvil & Antlers*

Today I rode my Elgin to the bank and found a cool barn for a photo.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 4, 2015)

Still in the seventies so took the Shelby Pirate for a spin today. Cold, snowy weather is coming soon. Enjoyed a rare shorts day in November here in Michigan.


----------



## kingsilver (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2015)

*Pope/Westfield 60th Anniversary....*

Today I rode my 1937 Syracuse with Mike down to Cory's house where we all rode down to Balboa. 




Ron met us there and we all rode to the Huntington Beach pier Main Street for lunch. 









Beautiful day. Great ride as usual. 









Mike and I rode the river trail for a few miles till we split off. Everyone else was on... you guessed it: Schwinn


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 5, 2015)

Probably the last 70 degree day for a long time. After an afternoon finishing raking the leaves, I took the 36 Columbus for a quick ride to the store for some refreshments. Was almost dark when I got back (nearest store is four miles away). Wish I'd had time for a relaxing ride but rain is coming and I hate raking wet leaves. Got out of work to do more work but at least got in another ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2015)

*ffffriday!*

Today I rode my 36 Packard because it's fenderless and it's Friday.... 





And it's fast.


----------



## sludgeguy (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 6, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> Probably the last 70 degree day for a long time. After an afternoon finishing raking the leaves, I took the 36 Columbus for a quick ride to the store for some refreshments. Was almost dark when I got back (nearest store is four miles away). Wish I'd had time for a relaxing ride but rain is coming and I hate raking wet leaves. Got out of work to do more work but at least got in another ride.




Great looking bike! My neighbor gave me a leaf blower before he moved last month. I'm 49, first one I've ever owned. Not quite as satisfying, but I gotta say, it's pretty cool.


----------



## bikiba (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 6, 2015)

_smokin'_ snap, bikiba!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2015)

Met up for tacos & beers with Steve.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 7, 2015)

*Riding Schwinns again....*

Today I rode my 36 electric over to my friends house to go over some more artwork. 




I told him I was riding over to the Golden West College swap meet; so he pulled out a bike to ride along.



There is a 1940 LaSalle in pieces: tank is already gone, rack gone, forks are there, frame is there, badge is there, fenders were being talked about...


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 7, 2015)

*Saturday ride...*

Took the 1949 Standard out for a ride...

















Great day for riding...


----------



## mrg (Nov 8, 2015)

Went to a veterans fundraiser ride today and checked out my old High School.


----------



## Local 13 (Nov 8, 2015)

Huntington ride.
Same bike. Switched tired and seat.


----------



## Tibbster (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Tibbster (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2015)

*Circle City "Cranksgiving" Ride*

Today I rode my cadet up to orange with Cory on his Jaguar; great day fun ride;








Check out the thread "cranksgiving" circle city ride:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ide-OC-CA-Nov-8th-quot-CranksGiving-Ride-quot


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 8, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Today I rode my cadet up to orange with Cory on his Jaguar; great day fun ride;
> 
> Check out the thread "cranksgiving" circle city ride...





Were you guys brown bagging it today? What's on the carriers,  24 packs?


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 8, 2015)

I rode this beauty today, only for a short while!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2015)

*Charitable Goods*



GTs58 said:


> Were you guys brown bagging it today? What's on the carriers,  24 packs?




We brought donations for casa Teresa which was explained on the other thread. 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ide-OC-CA-Nov-8th-quot-CranksGiving-Ride-quot


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 8, 2015)

Is that yours don? Love those big tank Shelbys.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 8, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Is that yours don? Love those big tank Shelbys.



It was mine for an hour or so! Ha! It's shawns! 
That's great you guys donated food! Way to go Orange Circle riders!


----------



## Cory (Nov 8, 2015)

Yup, can confirm my bag was full of food donations as well. I think we ended up doing close to 35 miles by the end of the day. I rolled up on my Jaguar at my house at about 3:30 pm, I left there at 7:45am. I fantastic day of riding old bikes.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 8, 2015)

I started on this one then switched it out


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 9, 2015)

That's awesome that you guys did the cranksgiving ride in your area. We had ours this weekend also, but I could attend. I did take a big box of can goods and such down to bworks though. Next year our whole group with be representing. There will be a big presence of vintage bicycles for sure.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 9, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> That's awesome that you guys did the cranksgiving ride in your area. We had ours this weekend also, but I could attend. I did take a big box of can goods and such down to bworks though. Next year our whole group with be representing. There will be a big presence of vintage bicycles for sure.




As far as I know Eric came up with the idea and Mike did a drawing and a lot of people showed up with donations.  super cool.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 9, 2015)

*Sunset Ride....*

This afternoon after work I rode my Western Flyer to the parking structure.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 9, 2015)

My son took this picture of me when I returned from a quick ride to the post office to mail some templates to chucksoldbikes.

Far cry from last week, it's 20-25 degrees colder.

Edit: thanks Dave K. The bike is a 36 w/locking fork and Excelsior badge. I've never cleaned it, chain and hubs still covered with heavy oil/grease. Maybe motor oil. All I did was put on a pair of tires. The York Flyers that were on it had disintegrated. I know it would clean up well but there aren't many complete undisturbed examples out there. Original grease must be worth something!


----------



## Dave K (Nov 9, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> My son took this picture of me when I returned from a quick ride to the post office to mail some templates to chucksoldbikes.
> 
> Far cry from last week, it's 20-25 degrees colder.




Wow that bike is Fantastic!!!!


----------



## hellshotrods (Nov 9, 2015)

I rode this Rollfast on Sunday at the Orange Circle ride


----------



## RustyHornet (Nov 10, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> My son took this picture of me when I returned from a quick ride to the post office to mail some templates to chucksoldbikes.
> 
> Far cry from last week, it's 20-25 degrees colder.
> 
> Edit: thanks Dave K. The bike is a 36 w/locking fork and Excelsior badge. I've never cleaned it, chain and hubs still covered with heavy oil/grease. Maybe motor oil. All I did was put on a pair of tires. The York Flyers that were on it had disintegrated. I know it would clean up well but there aren't many complete undisturbed examples out there. Original grease must be worth something!




Wow that's cool. I just picked up that ones twin, only mines an Admiral badge. Mine will be getting a full mechanical going through, no point in ruining the original bearings and cups.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 11, 2015)

*I rode 2 today....*

Today for Veterans Day I had my 37 Syracuse all decked out in flags; rode about 2 miles; got a flat. 




I pushed it home and traded Bikes because I didn't want to keep Ron waiting for me down in Balboa too long. 
So now I'm riding my Tiki Elgin...




My friend Tim rode his Haiwatha down with me. 
We met Frank and Marty and Ron down there and Rode to lunch in Huntington




Another beautiful day on the West Coast


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 11, 2015)

Great day riding with friends in rememberance of America's Veterans past and present.
1947 Schwinn B6




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 12, 2015)

I met the wife for lunch today


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2015)

I am riding my Elgin with the rat Rod riders in Huntington Beach. 

















Super fun day for me on one of my favorite riders. 20+ miles


----------



## Local 13 (Nov 14, 2015)

*Road the Huffy to HB pier this morning.*


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 14, 2015)

Went swampin in NC with Jimbo!


----------



## moonbasejoe (Nov 14, 2015)

Took out my favorite bike today.  37 Elgin Oriole, mostly.  Still some beautiful days left in the year here in the north bay.


----------



## Cory (Nov 14, 2015)

moonbasejoe said:


> Took out my favorite bike today.  37 Elgin Oriole, mostly.  Still some beautiful days left in the year here in the north bay.



That sure looks fast [emoji1] [emoji106]


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2015)

Rolled the Napoleon with the Foothill Flyers


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 14, 2015)

a little urban off road today


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 14, 2015)

*Saturday ride...*

Did a great ride with some friends out to the edge of S.F. Bay...Really great day of riding...Then we hit our favorite jump at the local school...


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice pics, looks like your grabbing some big air. Very cool.


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 15, 2015)

Me and the women went for a ride today had the Elgins out today.....before winter strikes!!


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 15, 2015)

*bike i rode today*

i rode my tracker today


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Nov 15 Beach Ride*

Today I rode my 36 electric to the seal Beach pier. 




We had a great time five of us rode about 14 miles each way from Cory's house. 









And then MRG showed up and had lunch with us and rode back through sunset beach. 





We stopped in Huntington and ran into some more OC riders having lunch at our favorite spot. 









Great time had by all; nice tailwind to push us home.


----------



## mrg (Nov 15, 2015)

fit in another half ride with the OC boys.


----------



## okozzy (Nov 15, 2015)

Scoping my local mountains.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 15, 2015)

*What I rode today*

Brought my 36 Shelby and 46 BFg dx out to the gateway coasters ride today.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 15, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Today I rode my 36 electric to the seal Beach pier.
> View attachment 251062
> 
> We had a great time five of us rode about 14 miles each way from Cory's house.
> ...



Damn you OC boys having all that fun! Nice to see your reppin Charlotte, Mark! Thanks!


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 16, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Damn you OC boys having all that fun! Nice to see your reppin Charlotte, Mark! Thanks!




We're makin' some good fun here on the left coast, schwinndoggy! Thanks to Don for starting the Charlotte Hurricane Coaster group. We're picking up some new members at each monthly ride and spreading the gospel of Rust-Lusting. If you haven't checked out our FB page, friend us and check out the sweet ride that show up! 
https://www.facebook.com/HurricaneCoaster1941/


----------



## rcole45 (Nov 16, 2015)

I had a great time on the HB ride yesterday. Lets do it again next Sunday.


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 16, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Went swampin in NC with Jimbo!




Thanks for sharing the ride, Don!! Beautiful weekend for a 12 mile ride on the McMullen Creek Greenway Trail in Charlotte. My 49 Monark Rocket and schwinndoggy's restored 41 Schwinn DX. These old bikes sure are conversation starters. We had a chance to chat with a 97 year old WWII vet who was with Patton in Africa and Italy. It's always an honor to talk with WWII vets-my uncle was killed at the Battle of the Bulge 6 months before the end of the war.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 17, 2015)

*Tuesday, Nov. 17*

Today I rode my 36 Packard to make sure that it was ready for the next cyclone coaster ride: Colson collaboration... Also thinking of fordMike65 on his birthday; he loves Colsons.






Single bar amongst many tubes.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 17, 2015)

I was on one of the newest ones.


----------



## mike j (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice shot, bike also. I'm having a newfound appreciation for Rollfast bikes lately.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2015)

*Not This Sunday....*



rcole45 said:


> I had a great time on the HB ride yesterday. Lets do it again next Sunday.




Sunday is the Cycle Swap...Maybe I will ride a bike home from there....


----------



## Cory (Nov 18, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Sunday is the Cycle Swap...Maybe I will ride a bike home from there....
> View attachment 251691



That sounds like a sweet ride! To bad I'm driving, lol.
[emoji106] [emoji1]


----------



## rcole45 (Nov 18, 2015)

I saw a post for the swap meet right after I did my post, bad timing. As I am not looking for anything now I will do the ride anyway, if anyone else wants to ride, 10:00 at donut shop.  ron


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2015)

*Flat Tire, Chain Cleaning;...then RIDE>>>*

Today was a bike maintenance day for me and so I rode a couple of my bikes; but only took pictures of the last one:
1940 Western Flyer heavy duty. 



This bike was buried behind the other one with the flat tire, that I fixed, so I haven't ridden it in a little bit...
All it needed was to be wiped down and have me fall in love with it more. 
This bike rides so great....




I really love the color of this and I'm glad I was able to uncover it....





Super solid.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Beach Riding Day With Fellow Riders*

Today I rode my 37 Syracuse for about 25 miles




Mike met me at my house and we rode down and hopped on the Santa Ana River Trail where we met Cory...






We rode down to the Balboa Peninsula and met Ron at the donut shop...





Where we turned around and rode to Huntington Beach Main Street to the pizza lounge for lunch...






Absolutely gorgeous day again here in Southern California.


----------



## Cory (Nov 19, 2015)

Great ride today!


----------



## Cory (Nov 19, 2015)

That's my Mead Crusader that's a 20 inch frame. Fits me better than any other old bike. I'm 6'2" and 250 pounds.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 20, 2015)

*Movie Night*

We reserved "Jurassic World" on Blu-ray for this evening; so I rode my 41 Cadet to the local Redbox to pick it up.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 20, 2015)

Rode my 1960 Schwinn Tiger to one of my street-rod buddy's house; I ran a small Ford garden tractor for about 4 hours pulling a lawn sweeper. He has ~4 acres with many Oak trees,,, among other varieties. Central Illinois forecast tonight: 90% Rain/snow mix.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 20, 2015)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Rode my 1960 Schwinn Tiger to one of my street-rod buddy's house; I ran a small Ford garden tractor for about 4 hours pulling a lawn sweeper. He has ~4 acres with many Oak trees,,, among other varieties. Central Illinois forecast tonight: 90% Rain/snow mix.View attachment 252130



Good old peoria, don't miss those nasty snow and ice storms though. Nice revival on the schwinn.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks Rob... I appreciate your feedback on the cabe!


----------



## the tinker (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice job on the "Tiger".  Lot of satisfaction to bring these old boys back to life. Looks great!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 20, 2015)

*Ride to Ride*

I rode my 2004 Honda shadow spirit VT 1100 up to say hey to rustjunkie and we took a ride to lunch with vintagepaintworx. 
I was riding Scotts super cool 2 speed Continental.


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 21, 2015)

a bike, a nice bike, a 1936 Flyte


----------



## Local 13 (Nov 21, 2015)

*52 Panther*

Tough ride in Huntington today.
Some big running event. People everywhere, especially in my way.


----------



## Cory (Nov 21, 2015)

Local 13 said:


> Tough ride in Huntington today.
> Some big running event. People everywhere, especially in my way.



That my friend is a amazing bike. I was out yard sailing all morning and did not get to ride down there. I live about a mile from where you took that picture! Glad I missed all the joggers.[emoji106] [emoji1]


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 21, 2015)

*week of rides in one*

Here are my rides from the last week...

11/13/15




11/14/15




11/15/15




11/18/15




11/20/15


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 21, 2015)

1937 FLyte


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 21, 2015)

I didn't get a ride in today, but I did spend the day working on some rides.
 I just wanted to say congratulations to Mark/Tripple3 for keeping this thread going and for reaching the 200 page, 2000 post count.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2015)

*Keep it Fresh*



cyclingday said:


> I didn't get a ride in today, but I did spend the day working on some rides.
> I just wanted to say congratulations to Mark/Tripple3 for keeping this thread going and for reaching the 200 page, 2000 post count.




Marty, that is awfully nice of you to say, but I am just like background music; I love it... and keep riding. 



That is a fresh angle of my 36 Packard that I keep parked by the door…


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for starting this thread, I've always enjoyed it. First snow today, rode around a little with my son. The snow was fun to ride in, wet and slushy. Left the bike parked outside for awhile. My riding time might be less than I'd like for a bit.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 21, 2015)

I rode a Georgia Peach today! Thanks Shawn! And thanks to Mark for keeping this post going!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 22, 2015)

Rode over for lunch and drinks. Ended up at an open house for a beautiful local Victorian home that just went on the market.  




Pic courtesy of Schwinn499 Studios


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 22, 2015)

At least give respects to the photographer...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 22, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> At least give respects to the photographer...




Aren't you supposed to be busy partying with your neighbors?? Get off the Cabe!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2015)

*A Beautiful Beach Bike Ride....*



schwinndoggy said:


> I rode a Georgia Peach today! Thanks Shawn! And thanks to Mark for keeping this post going!




Super nice Peach Bike there Shawn & Don…

Today I am on my Western Flyer. 
The tide is so high this morning I had to get off the river trail because the path was flooded. The lifeguards will have an easy day today I think.... 






Riding into the sunrise on Balboa penensula...




We are not really allowed to ride on Balboa pier… but it's early. 






I have finished riding the peninsula now and I'm heading into Huntington Beach






Nice picture spot at the Cliffs








I am home now... a little over 30 miles logged


----------



## Cory (Nov 25, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Super nice Peach Bike there Shawn & Don…
> 
> Today I am on my Western Flyer.
> The tide is so high this morning I had to get off the river trail because the path was flooded. The lifeguards will have an easy day today I think....
> ...



Those pictures are Great Tripple3! Keep them coming. I sure enjoy seeing your cool bikes and rides! [emoji1] [emoji106]


----------



## Cory (Nov 25, 2015)

Tripple3, Mike, and I went for a sunrise ride to Huntington Beach Pier. The Surf report had the wind blowing at "20mph sustained" in our face. It was slow going for me to say the least. Mike and Mark had to wait for me a couple of times, lol. Got to love Southern California, girls were out strong in there stretch pants! [emoji106]
Got some fun pictures though.




Mark clowning a pelican


You can see Mark riding his Elgin in this picture,  great looking bike







Mark using his jacket as a sail on the way back.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 25, 2015)

"Thanks" to everyone that's contributed to, and a friendly suggestion to anyone bothered by this thread: Go for a ride one of your classics, for more than a mile or two. Maybe go somewhere you've not been, or don't have a destination at all. Take your camera and take your time, I'll bet you a Mexican Coke you'll "get it" before you know it.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2015)

*Windy Ride*

I rode my Elgin today into 20+ mile per hour winds sustained... fun time with Cory and Mike.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 25, 2015)

I took the Hawthorne out for a quick spin yesterday


----------



## COB (Nov 25, 2015)

Taking advantage of a beautiful 54 degree day before Thanksgiving.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2015)

*Happy Thanksgiving to All CABErs*

Of course there is a couple things that I forgot; so I rode my Western Flyer to Albertson's. 







I am very thankful.


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 26, 2015)

*Nice day in Ohio*


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 26, 2015)

*What I rode today*

Very short ride today, but I guess you could say it was my own colson cranksgiving ride.


----------



## RustyHornet (Nov 26, 2015)

My cousin and I went for an early morning thanksgiving ride. I started out riding my '38 Admiral. He was riding my '37 c model





Found this in the river! Stashed it and came back after the ride to grab it. It's got a couple parts I'll be able to use on my upcoming Klunker build.









Inside the old Fort Wayne








The Admiral meets the General.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 26, 2015)

70 degrees in Dixie today. Like Don I broke out a '34 Huffman (La France) for a few mile ride around my new neighborhood. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 26, 2015)

pre dinner ride


----------



## okozzy (Nov 26, 2015)

Blessed with a beautiful morning here in So.Cal.

Early start this morning (6:30a.m.), we climbed a total of 2,500 ft., ~ downhill was a blast on my klunker; very cold / about 31 degrees at the top.

Best part is; as a bonus I get to eat anything I want today without feeling guilty.

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING CABERS...*


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 26, 2015)

Thankful for all these beautiful bikes getting ridden.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 26, 2015)

Nice brisk Thanksgiving up here in the Northwest...Sunny and about 42...Decided for a little stroll around the neighborhood on the 39 Westfield...Sorry about the poor quality of the pic...All I had was my camera phone..


----------



## dogdart (Nov 26, 2015)

Rode my '40 Roadmaster about 15 miles and 4 bars last night


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 26, 2015)

dogdart said:


> Rode my '40 Roadmaster about 15 miles and 4 bars last night



Sounds like my kinda ride[emoji6]


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Wet Weather to Start....*

Today I rode my1941 Cadet down to my moms house to put up her Christmas lights. 




After that I rode down to the Huntington Beach pier and I ran into Ed who has been riding cross country for a while...





I rode about 15 miles round trip… Ed has logged 106,000 miles in the past years. He carries everything he needs on his bike and is prepared for weather down to 40 below zero.
Thread:  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ountry-rider&highlight=cross,+country,+rider,


----------



## Local 13 (Nov 27, 2015)

*CWC in Huntington*

Road to the pier. 
Ran into Mark and Cory. 
Beautiful day.


----------



## mike j (Nov 27, 2015)

*End of the line*

Cruised up one of the area rails to trails to see how the expansion was progressing. This photo is of the bridge supports over an existing railway. Looking like it could be completed by next season and add another couple of miles to the trail.


----------



## tikicruiser (Nov 27, 2015)

Kool bike Mike J. Dig the "Bobber" look.


----------



## Local 13 (Nov 28, 2015)

*Elgin*


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 28, 2015)

Took an after Thanksgiving Day ride with some friends on the 1940 Schwinn built, Western Union Messenger bike.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 28, 2015)

*Beautiful Day For Riding....*

This morning I rode my Honda to the golden west college swap meet and then over to my mother-in-law's 
Later today I spent some time on my 36 Packard riding into the sunset....


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 28, 2015)

*Bike camping trip...*

Went for an overnight bike backing trip with my buddies to Pt. Reyes...Really nice couple days of riding.

Our bike camp...





Riding down to the beach...




Beach bluff...




Night ride back to camp from the beach...




My buddy Steve riding the trail...




So much fun riding with friends...


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 28, 2015)

Gotta burn the thanksgiving calories
Rode the '36 Hawthorne ( only bike without a flat tire )
Trying to find the right sunset light









On the. way home came upon this nonsense








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2015)

*An Easy Rider With Trimmings*

We needed potatoes for our leftover turkey soup; so I rode my 36 electric to the store and back....







Schwinn built C mod with locking fork, tube rack, and superwide bars with streamer grips, rearview mirror, wind up bell, signal reflector pedals, Chrome Gothic chain guard and Fat franks, ...


----------



## mrg (Nov 29, 2015)

Had to stop and pick some lemons


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 29, 2015)

Cleaned up the Iver and took it for a ride.  One crank arm is cross threaded and the pedal was cockeyed so it was a short ride.


----------



## Cory (Nov 29, 2015)

mrg said:


> Had to stop and pick some lemonsView attachment 254301View attachment 254302



What is that Cool light weight Mark? I am really digging it! [emoji1] [emoji106]


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 30, 2015)

*Under the Avocado Tree*

Today I rode two bikes… One of mine and one of Mike's...





I rode over there to check out some artwork; which is coming along nicely.
And then we rode back to my house. 





Both are Fortys: Western Flyer & Henderson....


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 1, 2015)

*41 Tiki Elgin Goes to the Mall*

Today I rode my Elgin over to the Crystal Court, South Coast Plaza to the Tinderbox...









The security guard did stop me and tell me I could not bring my bike into the mall and I told him that the people inside the tinderbox wanted to see my bike and so he let me go. I told him it was for Christmas pics. 





This bike rides super....


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2015)

*O.C. Beach Ride*

1937 Westfield Syracuse anniversary special. 



Really nice day for a ride; Mike showed up at my house and we rode to Corys









And Mark, Cory, and Jim as well






My Syracuse stands tall over those Schwinn's....


----------



## Cory (Dec 2, 2015)

I got some pictures today's ride also [emoji4] Plenty of girls out there in bikinis! I here it might be cold in other parts but I don't believe them.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 2, 2015)

Could you BE any more obvious Mark??


----------



## Cory (Dec 2, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Could you BE any more obvious Mark??



He was checking the surf [emoji6]


----------



## mrg (Dec 2, 2015)

Whats wrong with obvious, that bikinis obviously up her


----------



## hellshotrods (Dec 4, 2015)

mrg said:


> Whats wrong with obvious, that bikinis obviously up her




YES !!!!   BIKINI scenery on bikes rides in DECEMBER !!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 5, 2015)

*Original Paint Pre-Pearl Harbor Day '41*

This afternoon I went for a ride on my 41 Huffman Cadet.


----------



## sleepy (Dec 5, 2015)

Beautiful bike, one of my favs here.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 6, 2015)

Schwinn New World


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 6, 2015)

Not vintage, but felt the need to go around the block this morning. This was the closest one to the door and it's been neglected recently. Little chilly at 34*....


----------



## dogdart (Dec 6, 2015)

Riding this '41 Hawthorne  right now


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 6, 2015)

Today's ride: 1946 Hercules Royal Model C.






We have had a relatively mild December so far in Virginia. Have to take advantage of 50+ weather while you have it.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 6, 2015)

*Cyclone Coaster O.C. Extension Ride*

Today I rode my 36 Packard to Long Beach and home 40+ mile day


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2015)

Where did u disappear to Mark? Didn't get any pics of the single bar!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 6, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Where did u disappear to Mark? Didn't get any pics of the single bar!




We turned off to head home at about our 30+ mile mark; I was bummed I missed the pics. 
We ate at the seal Beach pier and I am home.


----------



## 1898Columbia (Dec 6, 2015)

*Schodack Island, Hudson River, NY*

Not an old bike (2013 Salsa Vaya) but an old chimney at the ruins of a Hudson River ice house.  Weather 39F and heavy fog, pretty good for upstate NY in December.


----------



## Cory (Dec 6, 2015)

1898Columbia said:


> Not an old bike (2013 Salsa Vaya) but an old chimney at the ruins of a Hudson River ice house.  Weather 39F and heavy fog, pretty good for upstate NY in December.
> View attachment 256103



You probably are not seeing many bikinis then out on your rides [emoji22]


----------



## 1898Columbia (Dec 6, 2015)

No Cory I envy all you Cali guys!!


----------



## mrg (Dec 7, 2015)

good turnout for the Colson ride (about 20 out of 150 total), dont know what gang signs Bob's doing (Cyclone Coasters?) & the pic of Chris is when he got the check, never a dull moment with Chris around!, Great weather also!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 7, 2015)

Rode my new to me original paint LWB '37 Colson "Fully Equipped Motor-Bike" with the Coasters yesterday.




Pic courtesy of 37Fleetwood


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 7, 2015)

A day late and a dollar over budget


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice job on the lwb colson.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Dec. 7;  Pearl Harbor Day*

Today I wanted to fly my Veterans flags for Pearl Harbor day.
I rode my 36 electric....






I bumped into cyclingday, checking out the new Marina Park...






"Hang Loose" ... Not a gang symbol.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 7, 2015)

Really? And all this time I thought you were "Gangsta"...


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 7, 2015)

Rode over to Scott's and picked up my special order XLT Rustjunkie shirt, then rolled over to have a couple cold ones at Pacific Plate Brewery.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 9, 2015)

*A Great Day For a Ride!*

Today I rode my 1940 Western Flyer with the OC riders....





Great time had by all... except maybe cyclingday because he was still at work....


----------



## Cory (Dec 9, 2015)

I snapped a couple shots of our ride today. I sure do love our warm bikini weather we have here in Southern California, even in December.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 9, 2015)

hey! I thought this was the What bike did you ride today? thread, not "Bikes and Beaches"


----------



## Cory (Dec 9, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> hey! I thought this was the What bike did you ride today? thread, not "Bikes and Beaches"
> 
> [video=youtube;8aI9k06dGpg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aI9k06dGpg[/video]



Sorry to get off topic. They just happen to be there when I was shooting. They kept jumping in the shot.


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2015)

And no shot of the great waves!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 10, 2015)

Cory said:


> Great action shot, sorry for poor quality.




Cory ... is tough to get a great quality shot from behind the bushes .... lol ... looks like another great day in SoCal ...


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 11, 2015)

Out for beers and Kung Pow beef/chicken.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 11, 2015)

Santa Budda is watching over Steve's Robin.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## COB (Dec 12, 2015)

December 12, 2015 at 3:00 AM and it is 60 degrees in Indiana... I don't recall ever seeing it this warm here at this time of the year and I am not complaining! Nice night to go for a ride and check out some Christmas lights!


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 12, 2015)

Supposed to be 63 degrees in Michigan today...will take the old Wasp out again.

Mike


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 12, 2015)

Another here taking advantage of this warm Indiana weather in the middle of December! Had my newest build out for a shakedown ride. Everything went perfect! Rides really nice.

What this bike was built for and designed to do!





Had to stop by the Ol' Fort. My favorite place for pictures.












Jon


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 12, 2015)

One more observation on the weird weather.....I live north of Detroit, it's Dec. 12 and my neighbor is cutting his grass...


Mike


----------



## Cory (Dec 12, 2015)

mickeyc said:


> One more observation on the weird weather.....I live north of Detroit, it's Dec. 12 and my neighbor is cutting his grass...
> 
> 
> Mike



Sounds normal to me, but I'm used to seeing bikinis in December.


----------



## Cdollar4 (Dec 12, 2015)

22 degrees, but the first ride went great!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Dec 12, 2015)

great 2 see a car with chrome bumpers


----------



## Duchess (Dec 12, 2015)

Leaning against the mast of the winterized tall ship, _Friendship_.


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 12, 2015)

spoker said:


> great 2 see a car with chrome bumpers




 Not a bikini, but still cool. My 1972 Pontiac Grand Prix. Original paint survivor. I'm the second owner. Picture makes it look better than it is, but it's clean.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 12, 2015)

Today I rode my 37 Syracuse to the bank... another nice day here.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 12, 2015)

RustyHornet said:


> Not a bikini, but still cool. My 1972 Pontiac Grand Prix. Original paint survivor. I'm the second owner. Picture makes it look better than it is, but it's clean.




With the name tag 'rusty hornet'... I was expecting a Henry'J'.......


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 12, 2015)

juanitasmith13 said:


> With the name tag 'rusty hornet'... I was expecting a Henry'J'.......




Nope. That refers to the rustiest and best riding bike I've ever owned. While it no longer wears it's rust, it still proudly shows its pitting.


----------



## Cory (Dec 12, 2015)

I got my new tires on my 1940 ish "NEW WORLD" and took it for a couple mile ride. I hit the park first. There was a Rip Curl warehouse sale going on and I saw something new. Because it's a warehouse sale and they are just blowing out the clothes and bathing suits dirt cheap you get very little in the way of service. You are shopping in the fenced off parking lot with no changing room.  Many of the ladies figured out a way to try the clothes on. Very interesting. Good old December weather in Southern California.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 12, 2015)

*Urban off-roading*

Started cleaning my girls DELUXE TORNADO and later did a little more urban off roading


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 12, 2015)

73º & a nice day to ride a bike. 

 Green Schwinn Phantom.



Every time I ride through this part of the neighborhood, I’m reminded of a movie !


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 13, 2015)

My wife's first ride on a vintage bike! Cleaned up and rebuilt a 47 BF Goodrich DX for her for Christmas-She couldn't wait for the 25th so we took advantage of a beautiful day in Charlotte to give her a shakedown cruise. Her favorite thing about the bike? The handlebar bell-go figure!!


----------



## Cory (Dec 13, 2015)

rustystone2112 said:


> Started cleaning my girls DELUXE TORNADO and later did a little more urban off roading



Your girls Tornado looks amazing. Can't wait to see some shots out in the wild [emoji106] [emoji1]


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 13, 2015)

Took the LWB Colson beater out for breakfast and drinks.


----------



## RJWess (Dec 13, 2015)

Is this a new ride? Great Look, Very Nice!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 13, 2015)

Had those parts lying around for a few years. Just pulled parts from my Colson pile and put it together at around 2am the morning of last week's Coaster Colson Ride. Still needs a lil work, but a pretty cool around town rider.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2015)

Today I rode my 41 Tiki Elgin up to Orange for the Christmas ride. 





I always really enjoy riding this bike. We had a nice turnout at the orange ride.


----------



## mike j (Dec 13, 2015)

Rode some more Rails to Trails, felt a little Jack Kerouacesque, or maybe not. Weather here has been unseasonably mild, more people are out on the trail than the usual December.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 13, 2015)

*urban off - road*

the urban coyote in the last pic. laying down in the middle of the river bed


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 15, 2015)

Ventured out for a dose of HFCS and MSG on JLB the LWB 
Might have found a new Rust Junkies Lab 

Spent a few minutes with a new buddy:


----------



## Cory (Dec 15, 2015)

mike j said:


> Rode some more Rails to Trails, felt a little Jack Kerouacesque, or maybe not. Weather here has been unseasonably mild, more people are out on the trail than the usual December.



Hi Mike J, if you don't mind me asking what electric set up are you running? And do you like it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## the tinker (Dec 15, 2015)

mike j said:


> Rode some more Rails to Trails, felt a little Jack Kerouacesque, or maybe not. Weather here has been unseasonably mild, more people are out on the trail than the usual December.




Great looking bike! I love that tank! Awesome!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 15, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Ventured out for a dose of HFCS and MSG on JLB the LWB
> Might have found a new Rust Junkies Lab
> 
> View attachment 258561
> ...




Cool little dog Scott? Did you adopt it?


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 15, 2015)

i've got 1000 miles on this puppy...wasn't rainin' todaze...


----------



## Cory (Dec 15, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Cool little dog Scott? Did you adopt it?



Cool little bike Scott, did you adopt that to?


----------



## kingsilver (Dec 15, 2015)

*'36 m1*


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 15, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Cool little dog Scott? Did you adopt it?




No, that's Rocky and he has a flunky...err, I mean a human 



Cory said:


> Cool little bike Scott, did you adopt that to?




Why yes, yes I did!


----------



## Cory (Dec 17, 2015)

Great ride so far today. Lots of bikinis out there.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 17, 2015)

took JLB out for a spin, hit a bread box on the way up the hill:





Hung out in Old Monrovia and had lunch with Schwinn499 after I got a new lid


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## spoker (Dec 17, 2015)

high frutose corn syrup can make u hypr way high on glycemic scale but monois ok,sounds like chop stick food


----------



## rcole45 (Dec 17, 2015)

*Beach ride*

First ride on this 51 Schwinn frame for me. Have a chance to see if I like it before buying it, thanks Steve. all the running gear is off my cantilever frame. SOLD


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Ride To Smile*

This afternoon after working all week I got to ride my Western Flyer to the bank to make a deposit. 






I would describe the ride as exhilarating and refreshing. 
I did get to ride my motorcycle to and from the shop every day so that was also fun.


----------



## ssc (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks great. For our next ride, I'll have to bring out the 50.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Local 13 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Cory (Dec 20, 2015)

Huntington Beach to Newport to Huntington Beach.  Great day with friends and bikes.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 20, 2015)

Today I rode my Cadet from Fountain Valley down to Balboa; back to Huntington, and home to Fountain Valley. I met Cory and John in HB.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

*a fun*

daily rider


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 20, 2015)

Spent a nice morning exploring "Uptown"  (that's what all the locals call Charlotte) with Schwinndoggy, Pat and Brandon.






Coffee stop at Pikes Old Fashioned Soda Shop. 




Schwinndoggy's new Elgin.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 20, 2015)

Great ride today, Frank! The Bike aint too bad either! Ha! Gotta love a TurnKey bike! I jumped on and rode it all day with no problems.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 21, 2015)

merry Christmas


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 21, 2015)

We're into the shortest days of the year... so if you have good enough weather to ride, you take it as a gift.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2015/12/the-short-days.html


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 21, 2015)

Went on a second ride with the wife.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas; today Janice and I are riding with a bunch of Santas to give gifts to the kids  at Orangewood children's home. 









Riding shots taken by my pal Rob


----------



## mrg (Dec 24, 2015)

Forget the mall, just got this pair out for a Christmas eve ride!


----------



## indiana dave (Dec 24, 2015)

Went on a beer run on this. Definitely need to flip the seat clamp around to move the seat back if I was going to ride it much. Pedals are also very narrow. Rides so smooth, especially considering I've not had it apart since pulling it from a basement a couple years ago. 



Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 24, 2015)

Having a heat wave in Ohio so I got the '37 out for some fresh air!


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 24, 2015)

Flat Tire said:


> Having a heat wave in Ohio so I got the '37 out for some fresh air!
> 
> View attachment 260717




oooohhhhh that's a nice one


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2015)

This afternoon on Christmas eve I wanted to take out my gift in 2015 on April 1 my buddy Jim sent me text said do you want to buy this bike?



He says I think it's expensive, looks pretty rough...
I replied quickly yes I want that bike and I'll pay you a delivery fee if you can get it for me. He got it and I paid him $320 to deliver it to my house. I really love this bike and I have spent quite a bit of money for me on it, but it's priceless to me... Oh and it rides great too.





This one came equipped with dual stands, zero rattles.





Merry Christmas.


----------



## Cory (Dec 24, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> This afternoon on Christmas eve I wanted to take out my gift in 2015 on April 1 my buddy Jim sent me text said do you want to buy this bike?
> View attachment 260734
> He says I think it's expensive, looks pretty rough...
> I replied quickly yes I want that bike and I'll pay you a delivery fee if you can get it for me. He got it and I paid him $320 to deliver it to my house. I really love this bike and I have spent quite a bit of money for me on it, but it's priceless to me... Oh and it rides great too.
> ...



Looks incredible!  Love the before/after shot. Have any more before?


----------



## Cory (Dec 24, 2015)

Little better perspective.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 24, 2015)

I could flip between those 2 pics for days


----------



## Cory (Dec 24, 2015)

I love those fender struts, and that truss fork, wow!


----------



## COB (Dec 24, 2015)

I just bought this Arnold Schwinn tandem today (Christmas Eve). Fresh from a garage and not even cleaned up yet. I put air in the original tires and took it for a ride!


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 24, 2015)

Nice day for a Columbia !
(bell-ringer)


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2015)

Home for Christmas and my Dad, girlfriend, and daughter out for a ride on my dad's bikes--he kinda likes straight bars! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Riders Keep Riding*



Freqman1 said:


> Home for Christmas and my Dad, girlfriend, and daughter out for a ride on my dad's bikes--he kinda likes straight bars! V/r Shawn
> View attachment 260784




Shawn, That is awesome; seeing your dad riding a heavy tanker still! Curious how old he is? Do you do his Paint work too; or is that where you picked up the talent?
Love it! I also like that the girls chose Boy bikes instead of that matching green Girl bike sitting there.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 25, 2015)

My dad is 74, still runs half marathons, and he is the person who taught me how to paint. He was an autobody guy for over 50 years--we boys grew up with sandpaper in our hands! He still does all of his own paint work. His bikes aren't necessarily 100% correct but I can guarantee everyone one of them rides like a new bike. Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas and all the best for the coming new year. V/r Shawn


----------



## jlr551cfd (Dec 25, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> This afternoon on Christmas eve I wanted to take out my gift in 2015 on April 1 my buddy Jim sent me text said do you want to buy this bike?
> View attachment 260734
> He says I think it's expensive, looks pretty rough...
> I replied quickly yes I want that bike and I'll pay you a delivery fee if you can get it for me. He got it and I paid him $320 to deliver it to my house. I really love this bike and I have spent quite a bit of money for me on it, but it's priceless to me... Oh and it rides great too.
> ...




You've got GREAT taste pal!





May I ask how you finished it? The sheen is beautiful... Boiled linseed oil perhaps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 25, 2015)

*1940 Western Flyer*



Cory said:


> Looks incredible!  Love the before/after shot. Have any more before?






rustjunkie said:


> I could flip between those 2 pics for days






jlr551cfd said:


> You've got GREAT taste pal!
> May I ask how you finished it? The sheen is beautiful... Boiled linseed oil perhaps?  Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I actually have not finished it yet with anything.... I can't make myself stop riding it enough to even completely take it all apart!
There are things on this Heavy Duty Western Flyer that have never been removed by me since factory installed: fenders, chain guard, side stand, bars from neck, nor spokes/nipples...
I "Carefully" wet sanded it with 0000 steel wool, wiping it dry with a clean towel, after I replaced all bearings and fresh grease. Put together, ready to ride when I couldn't stand to work on it anymore (pretty sure A.D.D. is prevelent) I pulled it off Cory's stand; and took it for another ride....
I dig the Straight Downtube with curved Stays, and the super strong Truss forks, and HD spokes/ hubs. Exactly how I would have ordered a bike today if given the dream of time travel....
Thread on this bike: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?71602-Prewar-Western-Flyer



Washed with soap and water, no abrasives applied at this pic time.:o


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 25, 2015)

Took a short ride with my girl and Cody for  Christmas breakfast.


----------



## COB (Dec 25, 2015)

Christmas Day ride...


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 25, 2015)

Took my (new to me as of last Saturday) 64 Spaceliner Deluxe for his maiden spin around Romeo this afternoon. Rides like a dream on its 50 year old Allstate tires. Then into the shed to meet his 3 room mates for the first time. Having fun being a big 59 year old kid on Christmas!


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Dec 25, 2015)

7 miles they said, short ride they said, almost worth chasing touring bikes for 2 hours for the Christmas tree picture

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 26, 2015)

Started a Christmas Day tradition of a vintage bicycle ride. Of course, the 73 degree weather made it a real treat! I'm on my original 1983 Ross Mt Hood (I bought it in 83 to haul around my infant son, now 6'3", who is shown on my 1963 JC Higgins Flightliner!) 
 My daughter is on my 1948 Monark Rocket, and my wife is on her Christmas present, a recently refurbished 1947 BF Goodrich DX-Nothing says family like a family bike ride where everyone is smiling!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2015)

Rode the Hawthorne Twin Bar around Monrovia with the Foothill Flyers today.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 26, 2015)

*Post Christmas Ride*

Today I rode my Honda shadow up to Monrovia to roll an Alexander rocket with the foothill flyers... thank you rustjunkie 











It rides super nice


----------



## dogdart (Dec 26, 2015)

Christmas Eve ride


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2015)

Today we took the ferry over to Coronado Island and rode around on classic bikes.
My ride of choice was the 1940 Shelby Speedline Supreme.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 26, 2015)

Yesterday...

Dat green doe...


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 26, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> Dat green doe...




Dat Snowman be melted!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 26, 2015)

Lol....louisas clever creation...


----------



## tech549 (Dec 27, 2015)

*x mass day ride*

this is a first out here in mass. 65 degrees x mass morning took advantage of the weather, wife an i took a little ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2015)

Breakfast and Bloody Mary's


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2015)

Rode over for a couple beers before it freezes again tonight. 31° last night! In SoCal!!!


----------



## mrg (Dec 27, 2015)

Man this is weird, east coast warmer than the socal, don't think it got out of the 50's here, just got back from a ride and didn't want to even stop to take pics, had to break the ice off the dogs water this morning


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2015)

On vacation this week, so still drinking. Switched out to the '37 Colson. Glad I did, cuz it caught a passerby's eye who snapped some pics of it for a photography class project.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2015)

Ended up riding all day! After hanging out with Cody and Steve at Velocipedist tonight, went for a short bone-chilling ride and ended up having hotwings and beer for dinner.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Fast Bike....*

Today I got paid to run an errand on my motorcycle...60 miles round-trip.



Electrician rider…


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 30, 2015)

Don't ask...


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 30, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Don't ask...




I already know Mr. Fink. Better get a sissy bar for that before you smack the back of your head on the asphalt.


----------



## mrg (Dec 31, 2015)

Wasn't that RAT FINK just on the CL thread?, cool deal Mike!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2015)

New Year's eve I am riding my Tiki Elgin that I love... to the bank and to the OC beach ride....





Super fun ride and a perfect day; upper 50s to low 60s and clear.
Five riders with cyclingday's LaFrance being the one to stare at and drool over.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 31, 2015)

Colson's getting breakfast burritos.


----------



## 1898Columbia (Dec 31, 2015)

*We had 5 minutes of sunshine today*

Took a spin on the new Helderberg-Hudson Rail Trail in Albany County today.  Happy New Year!


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 31, 2015)

Was able to get away from work for a bit to ride over for a snack this AM with fordmike65.
I call this one Beauty and The Beast


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 1, 2016)

Put a few miles on the '39 DX today on Tacoma's waterfront.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2016)

Today Mike came over and we went for a ride. I am on my 36 electric.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 2, 2016)

*down by the river*

The calm before the storm


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 3, 2016)

Today I rode my Western Flyer to Long Beach and seal Beach and back home.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 3, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Today I rode my Honda shadow up to Monrovia to roll an Alexander rocket with the foothill flyers... thank you rustjunkie
> View attachment 261056View attachment 261057View attachment 261058View attachment 261059View attachment 261060
> It rides super nice











*Oh .... to one-day be in Monrovia ... oozing down the boulevard ..... *​


----------



## Cory (Jan 4, 2016)

Had a great ride to Long Beach and back for the Cyclone ride. I did about 45 miles on me most comfortable bike. 1940ish Mead Crusader 20 inch frame. Mike and Tripple3 joined me.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 4, 2016)

*Rain didn't show*

So i went to visit  an "OLD " friend,  This is the spectator side entrance road to  OCIR " Orange County International Raceway "  The only part of this history that isn't paved over or built on


----------



## mrg (Jan 4, 2016)

Doing some rearranging before the storms and got some bikes out that have not been on the road in a while.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 5, 2016)

*None...too cold*

Winter finally here in Michigan....3 degrees this morning.

Mike


----------



## locomotion (Jan 5, 2016)

Winter update, no riding will be done for the next 4 months, unfortunately   
-24 outside this morning......brrrrrr


----------



## the tinker (Jan 5, 2016)

When I see the boys from Orange County on their daily rides I am envious......
No riding for me until springtime.
Did go out to the garage and take two photos though. The first photo is one of several bikes wintering in the cold garage

The second picture is one of the rusty green 51 Schwinn Phantom that was left at my house on Christmas Eve.
The owner wants it fixed up looking nice for an everyday rider. Since he wants to spend as little as possible, I told him last week I would replace only what is necessary .  I removed the light and tank to check for rot and they are pretty clean.  It's been a week since I have told him how much$$ to fix it up and have not heard back. I quoted him 200 bucks labor to disassemble every last nut and bolt and de-rust,clean and wax it up and make ride nice and look pretty. That includes truing the wheels and taking the new departure apart to service and cleaning and repacking the other bearings.... Although he got this bike for free I believe he thinks it's a little too much to spend.
I wonder what a bike shop would charge?  Anyone have an idea?    I have lots more painting in the house to finish this winter and several of my own bike projects to do .... so much to do .... so little time!
Anyway, that's all that is happening here ....no riding that's for sure.  Too much salt on the roads even if it was nice.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 5, 2016)

the tinker said:


> ...I quoted him 200 bucks labor to disassemble every last nut and bolt and de-rust,clean and wax it up and make ride nice and look pretty. That includes truing the wheels and taking the new departure apart to service and cleaning and repacking the other bearings.... Although he got this bike for free I believe he thinks it's a little too much to spend.




How many hours do you think it will take to do all that?
Materials (grease, lube, shop towels, etc) cost $, and your experience has value as well.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 5, 2016)

I think $200 is a good and fair price for the labor, materials and experience. Unless you actually run a bike shop and that you are not taking the wheels completely apart to change the spokes.

It usually takes me a good 8 hours to do all this (without rushing) and it's done in the comfort of my own garage. 

You can't really compare the price a "bike shop" would actually charge because they have employees, overhead, and the owner does need to take in a profit as well, so my guess, a local bike shop would charge at least $400 and I am not even sure any of my local bike shops would take in that job.


----------



## the tinker (Jan 5, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> How many hours do you think it will take to do all that?
> Materials (grease, lube, shop towels, etc) cost $, and your experience has value as well.



That's a good question Scott. I plan to make a frame out of 2x6's and line with plastic to soak the wheels and then the fenders in a de-rusting solution.  I told him I would charge him for the cost for the solution I decide to use. The wheels are rusty. Getting them clean and looking good , doing every thing the way I would do it if it was my bike..... The fenders the same thing...  I would  run the fenders through the roller to remove a couple dings that requires removing 2 braces.... The seat's  bottom bracket appears to be bent......[this fellow is a big guy] so it will have to be fixed or replaced....Hard to tell how long it would take. I know on my bikes it takes me a long time to do stuff as I got so much other stuff going on....:o


----------



## fattyre (Jan 5, 2016)

the tinker said:


> I quoted him 200 bucks labor to disassemble every last nut and bolt and de-rust,clean and wax it up and make ride nice and look pretty. That includes truing the wheels and taking the new departure apart to service and cleaning and repacking the other bearings..View attachment 263396View attachment 263397





200 bucks is a deal!  Especially since you have experience with this stuff.  Allot of this info seems to have not been passed down in shops.  To fast of employee turn over and not enough exposure to old stuff.  50+ year old bikes in a shop for repair are probably pretty rare nowadays.  
  I rode over to a shop I worked at years ago to say hello.  Had a loose front hub and asked the owner / previous boss if I could adjust it.  No problem he said.  While in the work area all but one of the mechanics had no idea what I was talking about when I was explaining that the hub has no lock nuts and that you use the axle nuts in combination with the axle cones to adjust the hub.  I'd bet that's why its so hard to find non pitted axle cones....


----------



## mrg (Jan 5, 2016)

Also took the Fleetwing for a spin yesterday (stopped to pic oranges) but look what I am riding today, DAMM!, last night going down the stairs stepping over the dog, looking up at the rain somehow came down on the side of my foot, heard a crunch, broke a Metatarsal bone, woke up at 5 am and knew it was bad, spent a couple of hours in the emergency, got a temp cast and have to see a ortho in a couple of days, the say no riding of any kind, the waves are supposed to be 10-15 ft. by tomorrow, snow is dumping in our local mountains so no boarding of any kind (snow/surf/skate board) Damm!, gunna be riding crutches for a while, I think with a better cast at the end of the week I can ride a bike so still planning on sun. Circle Cit ride, man its only the 5th, not going to take long to reach my deductible this year, O'well Happy New Year


----------



## rcole45 (Jan 5, 2016)

Congratulations Mark, a WHITE TROPHY.  I haven't been rewarded with one of those in years. A word of advice learned from experience,STAY OFF THAT FOOT ,if you want to ride this year.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2016)

The bike I choose no matter what the weather is; is my 36 electric...





I have been working so my riding is a little less.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 5, 2016)

mrg said:


> look what I am riding today, DAMM!, last night going down the stairs stepping over the dog, looking up at the rain somehow came down on the side of my foot, heard a crunch, broke a Metatarsal bone, woke up at 5 am and knew it was bad, spent a couple of hours in the emergency, got a temp cast and have to see a ortho in a couple of days, the say no riding of any kind,   Damm!, gunna be riding crutches for a while, I think with a better cast at the end of the week I can ride a bike so still planning on sun. Circle Cit ride,  O'well Happy New Year  [/ATTACH]View attachment 263462View attachment 263463




 Bummer, Mark!
Sorry to hear about the broken foot. 
We just had a safety meeting this morning about keeping your eyes on those transitional zones.
Thanks for setting the example on how NOT, to walk through a transitional zone.


----------



## moonbasejoe (Jan 5, 2016)

nice ride today in some welcome rain


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 5, 2016)

*Rain or no rain*

I can't take it any more  screw El Nino  I'm going for a ride,  7 straight hours of rain today.
Last pic. is from yesterday


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 7, 2016)

_FINALLY _a clear(ish) day! 
Whew! goin' cabin-fever stir-crazy with all the dark skies and rain...Sun broke thru today, but still a brisk 53°. Took a spin on JLB to get a little refresher before nightfall:


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 7, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> _FINALLY _a clear(ish) day!
> Whew! goin' cabin-fever stir-crazy with all the dark skies and rain...Sun broke thru today, but still a brisk 53°. Took a spin on JLB to get a little refresher before nightfall:
> View attachment 263849




Still @ Pacific Plate? I'm leaving work now. Can be there in 30...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 7, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Still @ Pacific Plate? I'm leaving work now. Can be there in 30...




nah, headed home. 
The beauty of taking pics outside a tap room...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 8, 2016)

headed out to meet up with Fordmike65 for brefus





Headed West on Route 66....wasn't that a Pea Soup Andersens?





Rolling up to Santa Anita Park:





No bikes allowed at Clockers' Corner...left the rides at the security shack





Watched the action while enjoying free coffee and a 3-egg omelette





Took a little spin round the park









...something I said??





Millard Sheets mosaic headed back east on Route 66





dang! wish I had fenders! 





okay, back to work


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice ride guys.
I love Santa Anita.
I think the wind mill was an old Van de Kamps.
I sure miss those.


----------



## okozzy (Jan 8, 2016)

Perfect day for a ride!

Took my latest build (Schwinn Panther) for a ride in my local trails, the temperature was great, the dirt was perfect and the legs were pumping.


----------



## Cory (Jan 8, 2016)

Terrible weather in Southern California!
The OC riders got together for a ride even though the weather was bad. It was COLD! Only 63 degrees.
I did manage some pictures even with my bulky sweatshirt on. 





 the waves were big today. You can see some guys sharing a one in the background.


----------



## Cory (Jan 8, 2016)

They were even doing a bikini photo shoot in this freezing weather.


----------



## mrg (Jan 8, 2016)

Thought I would try out a ride to see if I could ride on Sunday, not to bad but a couple of blocks away felt something on the rear tire, o well when it rains  it pours, don't know about sun the stupid boot keeps hitting the front fender also I got tickets for supercross sat night but dont now about all those stairs at Angle stadium.


----------



## Barto (Jan 9, 2016)

*My Ratfast*

No exception weather here in North Central CT today..low 40's, so I'm Taki get my Rat fast out for a slow spin.  Now if I can just figure out how to post a photo of it...hmmmm.... where are the 12 year Olds when you need a tech head?

El Barto


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 10, 2016)

This morning I rode my 1940 Western Flyer to the golden west college swap meet to see what showed up. 







This bike is a fast runner


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2016)

On the Hurricane Coaster ride today in Charlotte. V/r Shawn


----------



## Cory (Jan 10, 2016)

Heading up the Santa Ana River trail to the Circle City Ride in Orange CA today. Had a great turnout and a great ride. I rode my 1939/40 Schwinn New World. I put about 30 miles on today.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 10, 2016)

I rode my 36 Packard to the circle city ride.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 10, 2016)

*test ride...*

Went for a ride to test out some bike packing equipment...put 3 days of gear on my bike/pack for a quick 12 mile test ride to my buddy's house.









More testing...





Buddy Greg conducting his own test...


----------



## Cory (Jan 11, 2016)

...........


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2016)

Pic from this past Sunday. Took a lil ride with my girl to breakfast 













Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 12, 2016)

Took JLB the LWB out for a little spin earlier. Needed some metal....but the place was closed! 
...will just have to ride again tomorrow 






Encountered a small clearance problem on the way home


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 13, 2016)

took Leave It Be down to the local drive-thru market this AM. Luv me some Schwalbe Fat Franks


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2016)

I got off work early today and so I went to the barbershop...



After that I realized I was hungry for my favorite Mexican food...





I almost always get the lunch special and my favorite is the chili Relleno. 



I am riding my most awesome 1940 Western Flyer heavy duty paperboy special.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 15, 2016)

Today I rode my 37 Westfield Syracuse on a very fun ride with some other vintage riders.


----------



## rcole45 (Jan 15, 2016)

*Beach ride*

Was a little cool, but had a great ride today on my 51 straight bar.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 15, 2016)

here ya go Ron


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 15, 2016)

1942 Schwinn model BA107


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 15, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> 1942 Schwinn model BA107




Great lighting for pics today


----------



## rcole45 (Jan 15, 2016)

thanks Scott, that is the first time that has happened and I did not know how to fix it. Back to my camera.  LOL


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2016)

Friday night brews


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 16, 2016)

Today I rode my 36 electric to the swap meet.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 16, 2016)

Mr. and Mrs. Rustjunkie spent the day tidying up the workshop, took a short ride for a refreshment break, then headed back home to button everything up before dark...the days are getting longer folks! 













@pacificplate


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 16, 2016)

forgot the fordmike65 homage snap:





Didn't think a tripple3 was prudent


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2016)

Crappy shot later last night after things got a lil fuzzy...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 16, 2016)

seems like this has become a frequent destination when going for a ride...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2016)

Knocking back a few on a Saturday night.


----------



## Cory (Jan 17, 2016)

Are tripple3 Mark and I the first ones up and riding today?


----------



## Cory (Jan 17, 2016)

Newport Beach has some car enthusiasts for sure! My paint almost matches this Phantom!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 17, 2016)

I am riding my 41 Tiki Elgin favorite rider





I am home now ready to put my feet up and watch some football.


----------



## Cory (Jan 17, 2016)

And found another roller in the next parking lot over. This time a Ghost.


Porsche-Audi-Bently store



Found a vintage Bently in another parking lot.



Great little Diner hidden way back in the Harbor






Took the Ferry across the Harbor and found a car show!


----------



## Cory (Jan 17, 2016)

Car show.





Ruby's on the Balboa Pier




Tripple3 Clowning around.




And one last Bently before I got home.


----------



## Local 13 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Twin Flex*


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 17, 2016)

Neat!! So clean!!


----------



## Local 13 (Jan 17, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Neat!! So clean!!




You notice the Bomber on the front Joe?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 17, 2016)

Oh very cool!! Looks right at home!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 17, 2016)

Took Leave It Be and the Westfield Carnival out for a spin around Monrovia this afternoon. The fries were cold but the ride was nice 






























modified tripple3: taken in motion while sitting on the rack, cam on seat


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 17, 2016)

is the glass half empty or half full


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Took Leave It Be ....modified tripple3: taken in motion while sitting on the rack, cam on seat
> View attachment 266205




I was told to never let anyone sit on my rack…


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2016)

Today I rode my 36 electric while sitting on the rack. 







Now I need to work on straightening it a little bit.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 18, 2016)

What's with you guys!?!? That's how they get all bent to hell!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 19, 2016)

As of today Chili's illegal: license expired! Had to go down the street to get his vaccination records to send in with the renewal. Nice day so took a little spin on the Alexander Rocket:





photo credit Mrs. Rustjunkie


----------



## Cory (Jan 19, 2016)

Oc ride meeting this Thursday at 9am my house, basically Brookhurst st and Banning in Huntington Beach.
We will ride to Balboa pier then to Huntington pier and grab some lunch. I apologize for this being off topic but did not want anyone to miss out that is available. I will delete this after the ride, fyi. THANKS!!


----------



## mrg (Jan 20, 2016)

This is a learning experance posting, took the first longer ride, what a pain, couldn't ride a old bike ( short wheelbase) but had to get out and the 29er was longer but still that dam boot is a pain in the a$$ and wanted some free oranges,

 

 I


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 21, 2016)

Took a lil' spin on this sweet Westfield Carnival just now. Rides so smooooth


----------



## Cory (Jan 21, 2016)

Weather was perfect.  Great ride, great lunch. I got some close ups of my new grips, not bad for repops.
[emoji1] [emoji106]


----------



## Cory (Jan 21, 2016)

Made a new friend today. Cool truck and cool bike to go with it.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> ...


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2016)

Pathfinder motorbike, avoided potholes and planned my stops. Actually got warm today so it was a toss up between the Harley wide glide or the Mead, so I got the workout I needed...


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 21, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> *Wish I could ride*
> 
> My back is out. Even out of work for 2 weeks. I'll spend my time doing research and track down the parts I need for the motobike I just got. Sucks.



my plane jane '36 d.p.harris hawthorne zip!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2016)

It wasn't today; it is my bike... but I wanted to post on the new forumatte....



It is a 64 just like me, It is FRESH! uploaded thru Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2016)

Took the Rust Junkies Special out for the 01.16 Foothill Flyers SGV ride today.


----------



## Cory (Jan 23, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 279757 View attachment 279758
> 
> Took the Rust Junkies Special out for the 01.16 Foothill Flyers SGV ride today.



I like that one Scott!! What is that super cool bike? I have not seen that color in the Franks, special order?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks!
It's a ~1935 Snyder "Tri-Bar" that came to me as a frame w/o any original paint, so I did a rustoration on it after collecting (mostly) original parts. None of the rust on it is old.  
The tires are WW/brown Fat Franks, not too tough to find I think...?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2016)

Today I finally had the time to mount the recovered seat I received; on my 36 Packard. It looks great and rides even better. 











This bike is super fast


----------



## catfish (Jan 23, 2016)

This one....


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Today I finally had the time to mount the recovered seat I received; on my 36 Packard. It looks great and rides even better.
> View attachment 279809




nice! Do you have a "before" shot?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> nice! Do you have a "before" shot?



Here's a couple that I dug up


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 24, 2016)

It's been raining days on end here. Today we got a nice shot of sunshine. I feel alive again! Started the day flogging the Les Paul, took the B-6 for a nice ride, then did a burnout in the '56. Man I feel good now.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 24, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> It's been raining days on end here. Today we got a nice shot of sunshine. I feel alive again! Started the day flogging the Les Paul, took the B-6 for a nice ride, then did a burnout in the '56. Man I feel good now.



Damn 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 24, 2016)

Visiting The NAMM Event in Anaheim  on my 1939 Iver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 25, 2016)

Braving the snowed in Charlotte! Fbogs and I rode ice trails!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Just a heads up--that stuff better be gone before the next Hurricane Coaster or the couple from Georgia won't be there! You guys are hardcore...V/r Shawn


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 25, 2016)

The red really stands out in the bright sunlight. Great pics and super bikes!


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 25, 2016)

I took my daughter on her first handlebar ride.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 25, 2016)

A beautiful day in SoCal. Took a lil break, hopped on Leave It Be and visited the new park down the street:



 

 


 

Stopped in for a lil liquid fuel: 



 

then coasted home hands-free on the smoooooothe franks:


----------



## spoker (Jan 25, 2016)

trpple3 kool tires i bought a bunch of these huchinsons when they were on clearance,they look killer mounted and not everyone has them


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 25, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I took my daughter on her first handlebar ride.
> 
> View attachment 280206
> 
> ...



I always figured that this is why so many of the Prewar Schwinn crossbar speedo's are broken when you find them.
It was just such a natural place to sit, until you hit the first driveway apron.
Great pictures, Chris!
I'm sure your daughter will get a kick out of those about 30 years from now.
She'll probably be saying, " Remember when Dad used to be able to ride a bike?"
Haha!


----------



## JAF/CO (Jan 25, 2016)

That cool[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 26, 2016)

It is a great morning for a ride… I am riding my Honda shadow spirit VT 1100 down to my shipping pal to drop off a package. 
Left there to ride Pacific coast highway down to Main Street for a pic of our favorite lunch spot. 



Rode on into work and now I am going to try and get done so I can take a ride on another bike later.....
This afternoon I rode my 36 Packard on a short errand but up a steep hill....


----------



## Cory (Jan 26, 2016)

Who can ride Thursday? 
Oc ride meeting this Thursday at 10 am my house, basically Brookhurst st and Banning in Huntington Beach.
We will ride to Balboa ride the ferry across the harbor and grab some lunch. I apologize for this being off topic but did not want anyone to miss out that is available.


----------



## Cory (Jan 27, 2016)

Just did a shake down ride on my Pre-war Schwinn 24 inch balloon. Rode to the school go pick up my little one. I am running a set of Felt 50mm wheels with a Nexus 3 speed. I was not sure going into this bike if it would be usable for a big guy like myself but if it's not it is the coolest 24" I have owned and my 6 year old can use it. That's him holding it in one if the pic's.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 27, 2016)

We rented a movie tonight from the Redbox at Albertson's so I rode my Western Flyer over to get it and some snacks...





I found a good use for my bag hooks



I think somebody should organize a paperboy contest and supply the papers and bags. I would love to enter on this bike.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 28, 2016)

Pulled the ice bike out of the barn that I built out of a Huffy mtn bike from the late 80's / early 90's. Bike was orange with a splatter paint job typical of the period. Used a BMX GT chainring and laced a 22T coaster in the rear. Rims were alloy Araya's from something else, Huffy still had steel rims. Did the spraybomb paint job to look 'vintage'. Also used screws/bolts as studs for the tires. Left the fenders and chainguard with plenty of clearance for ice/snow build up.

Anyway, didn't get far as both tubes blew out. The bike had been hanging in the barn since at least 2006. Need to get new tubes. Am thinking of transferring the parts over to a Columbia straightbar frame I have when I pick up some tubes.

Here's a pic from today and an old Polaroid from when I built it in 2001.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 28, 2016)

Took Leave It Be out for a spin to soak in a lil sunshine, stopped at Monrovia Station Square:



 

 

 


 

Liquid lunch


----------



## Cory (Jan 28, 2016)

The boys and I braved the frigid Southern California winter weather to ride our bikes. Here are some photos We got some lunch at a local diner, good times.









my favorite bell.


This jogger kept getting in my shot!


----------



## spoker (Jan 28, 2016)

man how do you function in that kind of weather,that jogger is gonna get frost bite


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm having sellers remorse....today was my final ride on my Hawthorne Comet


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 28, 2016)

One last shot.........


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 29, 2016)

spoker said:


> man how do you function in that kind of weather,that jogger is gonna get frost bite




I have never felt frostbite but I have been close to hypothermia from staying in the ocean body surfing too long. 

I rode my 41 Elgin Tiki beach cruiser because it rides great. we had a great time and the weather was nice as usual. 





Mike is riding a 42 BF Goodrich Canti 
With the original Goodrich tires and saddle. 





We also came across cyclingday trimming the hedges of Newport beach


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 29, 2016)

Cory said:


> The boys and I braved the frigid Southern California winter weather to ride our bikes. Here are some photos We got some lunch at a local diner, good times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice pics haha and I mean the bikes are nice too


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 29, 2016)

DOWN BY THE RIVER..... I FOUND THIS SKATEBOARD ..... DEAAAAD       
  a tribute to NEIL YOUNG


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 29, 2016)

PAY day Friday I rode my 36 electric to the bank to make deposit to pay the rent...


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 30, 2016)

Used the wheelset and crank from the ice bike I posted on Thursday to build another ice bike. Had a Columbia frame I picked up a few months ago. The low gearing and studded tires make fun riding in the snow and ice. Unfortunately it was almost 40 degrees today so just as much mud. Didn't ride far as the roads are dry and that only wears the studs down. But did finish dialing it in riding thru as much snow as I could find.
Should be more snow coming later this week.


----------



## Cory (Jan 30, 2016)

Surf City rain ride today. BIKINIS WERE FOUND!


----------



## mrg (Jan 30, 2016)

O well no bikinis here like the OC helmet riders had. This is the only bike I can ride with this boot/cast, the 29'er has a longer frame so the boot doesn't hit the tire but still a pain but still have to get out there and move even in the rain, oh ya plus my son in laws collage baseball game, every days a good day on wheels!

 

 

 

 Oh ya, forgot to mention a rare sighting, a plaid pajamawa (plaid pajama wearing chihuahua) kept creeping up behind my daughters dog, we laughed so much we didn't even think about taking pictures.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2016)

The weather report shows rain tomorrow so we decided to take a ride today. 
We left to go eat at our favorite Mexican restaurant. 







Janice is riding her huffy and I am riding my 36 Packard. 
We left from there and went to the Redbox to get some movies. 





We got a little wet but not bad.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Was up late last night servicing/sorting my crusty Elgin. Fixed the kickstand (bent), fixed the tweaked nose so glass and trim would fit correctly, fixed a pedal, pulled all bearings and hubs to clean/service, and changed out the pre war All States for some Carlisles. Took it out on a shake down cruise today and rides pretty sweet. Hopefully no problems at next weeks Hurricane Coaster. I think I have the girlfriend talked into riding the Skylark instead of her usual ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 31, 2016)

[QUOTE="Freqman1, post: 535471 Took it out on a shake down cruise today and rides pretty sweet. Hopefully no problems at next weeks Hurricane Coaster. I think I have the girlfriend talked into riding the Skylark instead of her usual ride. [/QUOTE]

It is good that the hurricane coaster ride is on the same Sunday as the cyclone coaster ride; we can compare pics.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 31, 2016)

We are supposed to get some rain later today so I took a ride on my 36 electric this morning and it still rained on me






I rode a little over 20 miles and was pretty wet by the time I got home. 
It was fun and I'm glad I got it in early because I wouldn't want to be doing it now.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Just this month then we go back to second Sunday. That way it gives those that want to do both the opportunity to ride each coast! V/r Shawn


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 1, 2016)

Sun Down/"The Kansas Kid"
Out today (Saturday) rode to the pond and back. The sun setting on "The Kansas Kid" , he got a little muddy today!


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 1, 2016)

Built the ice bike last week so naturally all the snow melted. So I took this one out to take a ride to the Post Office to send some parts out to fellow Cabers. Parked up against my barn where I store all my 'barn finds'.


----------



## tjkajecj (Feb 1, 2016)

Went out for a short ride before the weather turns cold again.

Tim


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 2, 2016)

Rode down to the market on Leave It Be to get some fuel before getting some afternoon work done


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2016)

I have the day off today and it turned into a free day to take a ride...; but I was having a real hard time deciding what bike to ride...
It's Tuesday, go tankless.



WF pedals on my Western Flyer



Restored Troxel by rustjunkie...


36 Packard by Colson



Restored Persons by Rustjunkie



Streamer grips on my 36 electric



Restored Messinger by rustjunkie



Blackout Musselman hub



Restored long spring Messinger by rustjunkie. 
All my tankless riders have restored saddles so I can ride further then some…


----------



## sleepy (Feb 2, 2016)

Great bikes and those restored saddles are gorgeous!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2016)

sleepy said:


> Great bikes and those restored saddles are gorgeous!



Thank you sleepy. They ride as awesome as they look.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 4, 2016)

Took advantage of the outage and had a little spin on JLB


----------



## Cory (Feb 4, 2016)

I finally got out of bed after 48 hours of being sick. Went for a drive then a (short) ride.


----------



## mrg (Feb 4, 2016)

Had to post this over here too (tankbike thur) took this Roadmaster out today, still hobbling on this boot/cast for one more week (I hope), the kid in me had to stop and watch them drilling a well.

 [A TTACH=full]282697[/ATTACH]


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 4, 2016)

Cory said:


> I finally got out of bed after 48 hours of being sick. Went for a drive then a (short) ride.



Cory, what type of crankset are you using on this bike?


----------



## Cory (Feb 4, 2016)

These came off a felt that I scored for parts. I was after the wheel set and did not even notice these until a while later when the bike was being pulled apart.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks Cory.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 5, 2016)

Put on a new front studded tire on the ice bike, still have some issues with the rear. I used some solid no flat tire inserts instead of tubes but the rear slips on the rim. The sidewalls on that tire are shot and the bead seems loose. I'll have to put studs on another tire this weekend.

We had a dusting of snow today so took it for a spin. Rode it on the road and some trails. Supposed to have more snow this coming week.


----------



## Cory (Feb 5, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Put on a new front studded tire on the ice bike, still have some issues with the rear. I used some solid no flat tire inserts instead of tubes but the rear slips on the rim. The sidewalls on that tire are shot and the bead seems loose. I'll have to put studs on another tire this weekend.
> 
> We had a dusting of snow today so took it for a spin. Rode it on the road and some trails. Supposed to have more snow this coming week.View attachment 282894



That looks cold, where you at? We are looking at 80 degrees in SO CAL this weekend. I will be out riding so will post pics for sure. Keep yours coming to, they are great!!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 5, 2016)

Cory,
 The straightbar roadster is looking fantastic!


----------



## Cory (Feb 5, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Cory,
> The straightbar roadster is looking fantastic!



Muchos Gracias Mi Amigo!  [emoji1] [emoji106]


----------



## Cory (Feb 5, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Cory,
> The straightbar roadster is looking fantastic!



I found a nice pinstriper in Santa Ana that works out of his garage. He did all the blue paint work for $120. And a 24 hour turn around!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2016)

I got a nice little ride in after work today. It is super warm and a little windy.  



I chose my 1940 Western Flyer


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 5, 2016)

Took a great ride today on the 2009 Schwinn...
Out to Ardenwood to pick up my free shirt!...
Then to Coyote Hills park...and came across a small red fox.


----------



## mrg (Feb 5, 2016)

Vintage kart races Joe raced the 66


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 5, 2016)

Took a ride down to Pacific Plate with Steve


----------



## mrg (Feb 5, 2016)

Tried to post a video of our boy shurspin Joe heading out on the track at the vintage kart races (1962 kart) be it never finish uploading ? maybe too long ? so here is a screen shot


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 6, 2016)

WBDYRT has cleared 100,000 views


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 6, 2016)

this..........bout 10mins ago


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 6, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Took a ride down to Pacific Plate with Steve
> 
> View attachment 283052



Oh I know that Columbia very well on the right side.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 6, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> this..........bout 10mins ago



I got to get some pointers from you on how to paint.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 6, 2016)

77 in February, man what a great day to ride


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2016)

Took this out for a little spin, want to ride it on the coaster ride tomorrow or at least part of it, still cant put pressure on my foot to ride up the hills, we will see.


----------



## wolfmanradio (Feb 6, 2016)

Took the blue Shelby for a totally awesome ride today around Mission Bay, San Diego.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 7, 2016)

Happy super Sunday riding day!
I am waiting for Mike at the 7-Eleven to ride to Long Beach. Hurricane coasters are riding today too; go Charlotte!
Forecast is showing high of 82 in Long Beach today. 




I'm riding my wartime  Tiki Elgin beach cruiser; that I love. 








Mike and I are riding....


----------



## COB (Feb 7, 2016)

About 50 here today, so I took "Frankie" for a ride.  Cold and snow forecast for the coming week. Come on spring...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 7, 2016)

wish it would rain here,  82 and Santa Ana winds


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 7, 2016)

Rode a bike you all might recognize! The Huffman Cadet now resides in Charlotte! Thanks Mark! We did our monthly Hurricane coaster ride today!


----------



## kingfish254 (Feb 7, 2016)

After cleaning up my 1948 Westfield Special DeLuxe to get it ready to sell, I took it for a ride around Savannah to take some photos of it.


----------



## mrg (Feb 7, 2016)

Good turnout on a near record heat wave (tomorrow suppose to be 100 yr record) Superbowl sunday Coaster ride, a lot of killer bikes but like always to busy BS'in to take many pics.


----------



## Cory (Feb 7, 2016)

Great ride today with the Cyclone Coasters in Long Beach CA. I even got a free Redbull!


----------



## keith kodish (Feb 7, 2016)

my '38 Dayton Twin flex


----------



## Cory (Feb 7, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> my '38 Dayton Twin flex



Let's see your pictures! [emoji106] [emoji1]


----------



## mrg (Feb 7, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Rode a bike you all might recognize! The Huffman Cadet now resides in Charlotte! Thanks Mark! We did our monthly Hurricane coaster ride today!
> 
> View attachment 283554



Nice bike Don, don't see many going west to east good ride here to today


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 7, 2016)

syclesavage said:


> I got to get some pointers from you on how to paint.




your miss'n it..
One More Time


----------



## kingsilver (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 7, 2016)

Rolled the Napoleon with a few other TOC's at today's Cyclone Coasters Ride.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 7, 2016)

Great looking Silver King.  I haven't owned a complete one but that sure makes me want one.


----------



## mrg (Feb 7, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Rolled the Napoleon with a few other TOC's at today's Cyclone Coasters Ride.
> 
> View attachment 283597



rolling with the old dudes huh Mike


----------



## 1898Columbia (Feb 7, 2016)

Not a CABE bike but any February day which is ridable here in upstate NY is a day to celebrate.  The railroad bridge in the background is named the Alfred Smith Bridge and was built by the NY Central.


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 7, 2016)

1898Columbia said:


> Not a CABE bike but any February day which is ridable here in upstate NY is a day to celebrate.  The railroad bridge in the background is named the Alfred Smith Bridge and was built by the NY Central.View attachment 283642




exit 21a


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today I took a ride on my 37 Syracuse down to the beach. Today is one of the days you can see the snowcapped mountains from the boardwalk along the ocean.


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 9, 2016)

wolfmanradio said:


> Took the blue Shelby for a totally awesome ride today around Mission Bay, San Diego.



Love the looks of that Shelby!!!


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 9, 2016)

Snow!!!! Finally enough snow to ride the studded tires on the ice bike down the road. Supposed to have 6-12" by Thursday.


----------



## bairdco (Feb 9, 2016)

My 48 schwinn dx klunker/bar hopper. 87° today in Huntington beach.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 9, 2016)

I do miss the sunshine in Ca! Sunday, I got to ride someones new Bluebird!


----------



## mrg (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't know Don, can be too much of a good thing, your wearing a hooded jacket and I'm wearing 50 sunscreen! in Feb. suppose to be our wettest month.
ATTACH=full]284229[/ATTACH]


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 10, 2016)

Cold and windy yesterday, but the old Shelby saw some daylight.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 10, 2016)

still freakin HOT but at least the wind stopped


----------



## Cory (Feb 10, 2016)

Great ride today in Huntington Beach CA. Sun was out and so were the people!








MIKE IS RIDING HIS PRE-WAR CANTI!This is appropriate since we reside in Orange County California!




Jan's Health Food Bar. Oat, Nut, and Berry smoothie!


----------



## mrg (Feb 11, 2016)

//////


----------



## mrg (Feb 11, 2016)

Your slipping on the quality of you bikini pics Cory or was it just slim pickins.

1st day riding without the boot/cast, supposed to ween my self off of it but doc said no surfing but he didn't say not to ride!View attachment 284610


----------



## Cory (Feb 11, 2016)

mrg said:


> View attachment 284610 View attachment 284612



My new favorite style of bikini bottom. It's like they asking you to take a picture of their tushy. Great shot Mark!


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 11, 2016)

Took a long lunch today and took the ice bike on the Kal-Haven trail. Only rode a little over 5 miles due to time constraints. A lot harder to ride for long distances due to having seat so low. Has to be low to be able to catch slips on the ice/snow, but sure is harder on the legs that way. The snowmobile ruts and 17 degree temps were no fun either. Actually keep pretty warm as you're working so hard to ride. Didn't see any bikinis.

 



Edit: BTW the ice bike is a 58 Columbia middleweight frame with alloy wheels and studded tires.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 11, 2016)

Wow! What great scenery you guys had to your ride. Did you catch yourself veering off the path I bit?


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 11, 2016)

just back from a lil spin on Leave It Be


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 284685 just back from a lil spin on Leave It Be




No!!! The pedal caps!:eek:


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 11, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> No!!! The pedal caps!:eek:




HA! Surely you jest


----------



## dodgerblue (Feb 11, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 284685 just back from a lil spin on Leave It Be



Man down ! Should we be dialing 911 for this fella ?


----------



## Cory (Feb 11, 2016)

Took my red Schwinn out and even got a picture of a girl in a bikini.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 12, 2016)

My friend Eric puts together an awesome ride in orange on the second Sunday of the month. This month we are supposed to ride the bike we love the most. I have been riding all of my bikes with this query in mind. Today I rode my 36 Electric; C model, (locking fork) straight bar...




First over to the bank to make a deposit and pull some cash...


Next over to the grocery store to pick up a movie from the Redbox; and then over to my mother-in-law's for a Valentines hug.



And it's Friday.



I love this bike a lot and for a very long time but I still don't know if I love it the most…
Sundays Valentines Ride details here: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/circle-city-monthly-bike-ride-oc-ca-feb-14.85025/


----------



## tikicruiser (Feb 12, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> My friend Eric puts together an awesome ride in orange on the second Sunday of the month. This month we are supposed to ride the bike we love the most. I have been riding all of my bikes with this query in mind. Today I rode my 36 Electric; C model, (locking fork) straight bar...
> 
> View attachment 284876
> First over to the bank to make a deposit and pull some cash...View attachment 284877
> ...



WOW! Really, you guy's are going bike riding on Valentine's Day?I bet your wive's or girlfriend's will sure be pleased.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> WOW! Really, you guy's are going bike riding on Valentine's Day?I bet your wive's or girlfriend's will sure be pleased.



We're making a date of it. Planning to give her a bike as a V-Day gift, maybe some flowers. Then heading to the OC ride, have some lunch, hang around town, let the lil lady do some shopping while I have a couple drinks, then have some dinner. Hopefully then I can come back home & reap the rewards


----------



## Cory (Feb 12, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> We're making a date of it. Planning to give her a bike as a V-Day gift, maybe some flowers. Then heading to the OC ride, have some lunch, hang around town, let the lil lady do some shopping while I have a couple drinks, then have some dinner. Hopefully then I can come back home & reap the rewards



I am going to drive there this month so I can get home early to the family. She has barley complained so far.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hope we get more rain next week or all this green will be brown soon


----------



## spoker (Feb 13, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 284685 just back from a lil spin on Leave It Be



didnt hurt te seat though


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 13, 2016)

15  below zero in the sun, 45 below with windchill ...had to wear gloves .


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 13, 2016)

No ride today. Temps near 10 w/wind chills below zero. All that white at the top of pic is the road, didn't see plow today, just drifting snow.


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thread name should be "What bike did you ride or want to ride today"
We don't all live in "Cali" you know, lol.
So today, I took the 64 Spaceliner DeLuxe out of the shed, took a pic, and put it back in the shed.
Would've been nice to ride.........but hey, us guys up North can't let you Beach Boys get all the pics and glory!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2016)

Today my wife and I rode with the circle city riders in Orange and had a great time. 







Really nice turnout of 40+ riders and had perfect weather. 
I decided to ride home with Mike instead of loading it; Janice drove hers back home on the rack. 
The bike I love the most at this time is my 40 Western Flyer heavy duty paper boy special. 





I don't own these but they are both awesome!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 14, 2016)

I got one of these NOS left side DELTA  tank lights the other day so i could convert it to a tail light ,first i turned the light a 1/4  turn on the bracket and added a red DELTA tail light lens i trimmed down to fit, tweaked the bracket just a little to make 90 degrees ,  and added a 3 volt switched battery box i got from MarVac in Costa Mesa for $2.00 on a piece of Velcro under the rack for easy battery replacement


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 14, 2016)

Originally had planned on riding at Newport / Balboa today with my Valentine wife....so....ended up doing the original plan.   Sun came out about 1 pm.   I'll catch the OC riders next month.









1936 Elgin   1942 black out Elgin


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2016)

Rode the '37 Colson and my girl her new '39 Shelby built Western Flyer in today's OC Valentine's Day Ride.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 14, 2016)

Not only one but two mouse lights, very nice. always liked girls bikes painted gray & maroon


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 14, 2016)

Here's part of our group today.  I even talked the wife into riding.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey Chris, what were you riding?


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 14, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> Hey Chris, what were you riding?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 14, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 285798



Was hoping to see a shroud-tank[emoji12]


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 15, 2016)

About to head out on JLB for a cold Coke, noticed the peach tree is in full bloom! ✊


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 15, 2016)

Trains will be running soon


 


 


Lost a race!


----------



## okozzy (Feb 15, 2016)

My trusty '41 DX.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 15, 2016)

Today for Presidents' Day I rode my 37 Syracuse. 



Cyclingday rode his 36 Lincoln



It was a great day with a lot of people that had the day off down there at the beach.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 15, 2016)

Just put it together after paint and stripes and ride it about 100 feet.....does that count?


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 15, 2016)

Happy President's Day...Went for a great 20 miler on the Schwinn Cruiser Seven...

Went through Fremont, Union City, Hayward, and San Lorenzo to Drake's in San Leandro...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 15, 2016)

to hot to ride at 94 today   but 72 tonight was just rite


----------



## ssc (Feb 15, 2016)

It was a great day for a ride from Newport Beach to Huntington Beach and back. It was fun to ride with Ron, Marty, Mike and Mark. Ron suggested John Wayne's favorite little diner for dinner. The Gallery café. We had the John Wayne special chilii plate. I know I'll pay for that.
Cheers, Steve


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the cool pictures, Steve.
It was great riding on Presidents Day with you guys.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 16, 2016)

Was a great day with all of you yesterday. Outstanding photos Steve. I guess paying more than $100 for a camera does make a difference. LOL. P.S. John Wayne special didn't bother me at all,quite a surprise considering all the chili that they piled on that platter.


----------



## fattyre (Feb 16, 2016)

King Size has been earning is't keep this winter.  Westwinds are quite entertaining to ride in the snow!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2016)

It is a beautiful evening for a bike ride and I am riding my 36 Packard. 













This bike rides super fast


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2016)

Rode over for KungPao chicken at Wang's tonight.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 16, 2016)

Cory said:


> Weather was perfect.  Great ride, great lunch. I got some close ups of my new grips, not bad for repops.
> [emoji1] [emoji106]
> 
> 
> ...




Isn't this a Babes and Bicycles post?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 16, 2016)

*TEMPEST!*

I had a ball, now it's time for adjustments and additions.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 16, 2016)

had to cut my ride short tonight , emergency pluming call


----------



## BASHER76 (Feb 17, 2016)

My daily rider, a 1964 Firestone 500.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 17, 2016)

hey...we've seen that pic before 
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/firestone-500.85420/#post-534959


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 17, 2016)

gotta go starting to rain


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 18, 2016)

My new 68 fenderless. This has to be the smoothest riding stingray I have. All new grease in it and this thing flies with little effort


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2016)

Today Mike came over and we took a ride over to the grocery store. I rode my 36 electric.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 18, 2016)

I had to dig this one out and wipe the dust and cobwebs off it. nothing special about this bike but a real smooth rider. it was one of my first fat tire bikes I bought many years ago. It's probably the reason I suffer from bike disease now.


----------



## Local 13 (Feb 19, 2016)

If Murray and The CWC got together and made The 8 Speed Elgin Roadmaster


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 19, 2016)

Took the RJ Special out for a short spin 'round the neighborhood:


----------



## okozzy (Feb 19, 2016)

_*We don't need no stinken hands...*_


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2016)

This afternoon I rode my wartime Elgin Tiki bike over to Mike's house to let him know about The beach ride on Sunday and to remind him to look for a blue plastic ring.... 










He will join us on the ride Sunday hopefully with that two speed part


----------



## mrg (Feb 20, 2016)

300 + buses, did a few laps on most of the bikes


----------



## Cory (Feb 20, 2016)

Local 13 said:


> If Murray and The CWC got together and made The 8 Speed Elgin Roadmaster
> View attachment 287324
> View attachment 287326 View attachment 287325



That Elgin is Spectacular! Thanks for sharing! I need to see it in person! Are you doing the oc ride tomorrow in newport?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 20, 2016)

Leave It Be got me to Annia's Kitchen in time for brefus with the Foothill Flyers


----------



## fattyre (Feb 20, 2016)

A beautiful day to ride bikes.


----------



## COB (Feb 20, 2016)

A super-rare 70 degree February day in Indiana! Lovin it!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 20, 2016)

cruising with the Skidkings today. Tacoma Museum of Glass.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2016)

I picked my 1936 electric for the OC beach ride today. 



Super fun ride today. It is a treat to get to see one of my favorite bikes being ridden so I get to see what it looks like rolling down the street. 







Seven riders where's the rest of the posts?


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 21, 2016)

View attachment 287980





Rolling with the OC Riders today


----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2016)

Another great day to be riding vintage, I'd rather be in the water but the doc said no surfing for another month


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 21, 2016)

that Cali sunshine sure looks nice. 39 degrees and rain here today .


----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2016)

Another great ride in HB


----------



## Cory (Feb 22, 2016)

Great ride with the OC boys yesterday.  I decided to ride my Prewar Schwinn 24 inch. It was not spectacular,  first I got a flat tire ( conveniently in front of a bike shop) then I decided to take a short detour and ride home since it was not comfortable for me since it was so small. Still a great time! The sun was out and the beach was BUSY.








This couple was doing some interesting exercise. You can also see my new repop grips in these pics. Bought off ebay.




Volleyball








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2016)

Rode over to Paco's Tacos for lunch and drinks yesterday.


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 22, 2016)

I love the pics of your new grips...you never can take enough pics of a set of new grips ,   Awesome!


----------



## 1898Columbia (Feb 22, 2016)

I put a wheelset I made for another bike on the "Onondaga" and rode it for the first time today.  The wheels are OK, everything else needs a lot of work!  39 degrees and sunny but no bikinis or lycra along the Hudson, I can't imagine why.  Thanks to Scott for the new "Amsterdam" tires.


----------



## mrg (Feb 22, 2016)

Why didn't you post the close up grips Cory?


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 22, 2016)

mrg said:


> Why didn't you post the close up grips Cory?



There was a few more photos at first but they were a little too "close up"

Today was a great day riding my 1940 Western Flyer. 
It's Mom day and I went to the first one here in fountain Valley were my wife grew up to give her a birthday hug...



And then I rode down to my moms house in Huntington Beach and gave her hugs. And then I rode over to meet local13 at the river trail to ride along Newport Beach bike path...







We had a great lunch at Charlie's chili and met a bunch of other Bike folks out on their cruisers.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 22, 2016)

Took the rocket out for a little spin after installing some @hellshotrods custom torringtons


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 22, 2016)

No bike rides this weekend, but I did manage to drive a few country roads in the F-150 while I was in the Tucson area.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Feb 23, 2016)

Had a great little ride to the kids Elementary school for the book fair. Surf City California. I believe this is tripple3's alma mater. [emoji106] [emoji1] 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Cory said:


> Had a great little ride to the kids Elementary school for the book fair. Surf City California. I believe this is tripple3's alma mater. [emoji106] [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes I went there from first through fifth grade but we were not the Eagles then; we were the Eader Beavers. 
I wonder why they changed it…


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 23, 2016)

Took JLB out for a test ride with the newest-latest:
Modified flat Torringtons from @hellshotrods ✊




Rollin on twenny-eights!


----------



## RJWess (Feb 23, 2016)

Scott, I love your builds. Very cool!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 23, 2016)

Midnight donut run


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 23, 2016)

Took a short ride today. Sunny and 40's. Snow coming tomorrow, gonna have to get the ice bike back out.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm loving the look of these fenderless rides. I guess I don't feel so bad for building my 48 dx without fenders. Scott those bare really do the JLB justice. Bet they give the bike an aggressive feel.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 23, 2016)

My daughter rolled out on our 69 Sears Muscle bike.   We went to check out her little brothers little league practice, no better place for a muscle bike than at a baseball park.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 23, 2016)

I rode the Colson today.  I still don't have a fender light for it so I pulled a delta horn light system off the self and went on a ride with my daughter.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Feb 23, 2016)

Took the Goodyear out this past Sunday for what turned into a 16.5 mile ride down the Chicago lakefront.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 24, 2016)

I rode my Colson today too....and about ready to do it again!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 24, 2016)

I did a little advertising for Deko Disc today


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 24, 2016)

One more in front of the old school house with the other disc


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 25, 2016)

One more from last night.  While I was riding to Libby's Softball practice, my wife saw me ride up and pointed out a beautiful yellow blossom tree.   It was perfect for the Bumble Bee Rollie.

I can't seem to get the photo flipped around.  Don't hurt your necks!


----------



## Cory (Feb 25, 2016)

Just the start to our Newport Beach ride.
It is sunny, hot, and perfect out. Love getting out there with my bike buddies.
.





This young man was more than happy to pose with Hippy Mike's Challenger.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 25, 2016)

Snow day! No school, stayed home with my son. Lost power for awhile but back on now. Snow is heavy and wet with 30 mph wind gusts. Took the ice bike down the road and practiced skidding. Studded tires work great but need some studs on my boots to keep from falling on my... Wind almost knocked me over a couple times. Tried to ride off road to the trails out back but snow was too deep and heavy. My sons 20" didn't do well either. He just wanted to have a snowball fight. Finally gave up and parked the bike in the drift at the bottom of the stairs and came in to make hot chocolate.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 25, 2016)

now that's hard core. you are the winner of this thread today!


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 25, 2016)

Not trying to win anything, believe me I'd rather be at the warm and sunny beach like the Ca. guys. But I've been riding more this winter since building this bike last month. It's fun to mess around on. 
Went back out and did more riding on the road. The plow had gone by making it smooth and slick and it was less windy.


----------



## Cory (Feb 25, 2016)

rcole45 said:


> *todays ride*
> 
> Cool,overcast, light drizzle,great day for a ride.
> 
> View attachment 186244



Great Picture Ron, just thought everybody should see this again [emoji1] [emoji106] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 25, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Not trying to win anything, believe me I'd rather be at the warm and sunny beach like the Ca. guys. But I've been riding more this winter since building this bike last month. It's fun to mess around on.



Literally too cool… Great pics
Today I rode my Western Flyer down to Balboa and then to Huntington Beach and then back home. 
Great day with perfect weather and work tomorrow. 










Cory and I taking  pictures




Mike rides further than the rest of us on the same ride. He is on my ol' challenger that he bought. 



We get totally taken care of at the pizza lounge; the best place on Main Street.


----------



## wasp3245 (Feb 26, 2016)

It's the last Friday of the month! Critical Mass bicycle rides take place all around the world. In Chicago we are fortunate to have a very active Critical Mass scene and equally friendly bicycle police force. During the summer months the rides can easily attract over 2000 riders. Winter months you only have the diehards. Tonight was a small crowd of 60 +~ riders, pedaling to the annual bike art show , hosted in an early 20th century automobile showroom on south Michigan Ave . I rode the 1899 Crypto Alpha , here seen in front of the Premier Automobile Manufacturing showroom.


----------



## Local 13 (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## tjkajecj (Feb 27, 2016)

Took out the Elgin today, first time since I brought it home over a year ago.
Finally found a more appropriate  front fork for it.
If anyone can help  date it, I would appreciate that.
Serial number X 1450, previous owner thought around 1934.

Tim


----------



## bairdco (Feb 27, 2016)

I cheated today. No pedals! Rode my last of it's kind, restored/custom 1957 moto beta 50cc cafe racer to donut derelicts car show in HB.


----------



## Cory (Feb 27, 2016)

bairdco said:


> I cheated today. No pedals! Rode my last of it's kind, restored/custom 1957 moto beta 50cc cafe racer to donut derelicts car show in HB.
> 
> View attachment 289968



Hey, that's where I live. Right down the street! Great car show! !!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 27, 2016)

Got the '48 Roadmaster out today. Found a neat covered bridge.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hopefully we're headed toward the riding season again here. I'm still riding mostly this 1946-47 Hercules roadster. The handling really is nice. 

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/02/the-season-approaches.html


----------



## Ridge Rider (Feb 27, 2016)

Sunshine in Washington State !


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Feb 27, 2016)

After a busy day I had to take a ride to enjoy the 50° in Febuary before the sun went down.  The little white building used to be a Sinclair station.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2016)

Today Janice and I took a ride this afternoon; first over to drop off the movie from last night....






We needed some flea killer for Cleo.





I am riding a 36 LWB Packard single bar Roadster by Colson;
Janice loves her Good Vibrations; mostly because its a pretty Blue....


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 27, 2016)

Ridge Rider said:


> Sunshine in Washington State !View attachment 290049
> 
> View attachment 290050



 What a beauty, makes me think of Johnny Lightnings


----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 27, 2016)

ROLLING RELICS RIDE LIVERMORE CA


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2016)

'37 Colson double bar and '39-ish Shelby Western Flyer


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 28, 2016)

Headed to cycle swap, Rode Leave It Be to Troy donuts, waiting for @fordmike65


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 28, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 290131 Headed to cycle swap, Tode leave it be to Troy donuts, waiting for @fordmike65



Haha, check the photo and time stamp on his post above.  Frosty pops.


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 28, 2016)

Maiden Voyage. 1962 Hiawatha Silver Jet. Sunny and 50 degrees in beautiful historic downtown Romeo Michigan!


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 28, 2016)

At the LB swap


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2016)

Rode my Colson double bar with Scott at the LB Swap early this morning( see pic above). Later on, I hopped on something different...Eddie's CWC Flat Tank


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 28, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Haha, check the photo and time stamp on his post above.  Frosty pops.




whatsit mean? I don't get it!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 28, 2016)

I took a ride this afternoon on my 1940 Western Flyer heavy duty service bike...






"Hi would you like to buy some Girl Scout cookies"
With that smile, how do you say no…






I made a couple other stops along the way. I really like these bag hooks.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 28, 2016)

Chased the kids around today on the local greenway.



DX.


 

This fella scratching his head.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 28, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> whatsit mean? I don't get it!



Frosty pops=beer


----------



## mike j (Feb 28, 2016)

Rails to trails along the Hudson river, from Piermont to Nyack. Looking east at the Tappan Zee bridge w/ the new one going up next to it. Though it's still winter here, the bamboo is still green.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Feb 28, 2016)

60° in February, had to take the Ranger for a ride.  Then back to possible snow Tuesday and Thursday.


----------



## RJWess (Feb 29, 2016)

Been pretty lucky the past couple weeks with some really nice weather. Been able to get some nice rides in. Went to the neighborhood trail this morning. Feels good to get back on the bike!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 29, 2016)

lots of great pics. today


----------



## dogdart (Feb 29, 2016)

yesterday'sride


----------



## petritl (Feb 29, 2016)

Took a 15 mile ride on my 92 Paramount and a couple of trips around the subdivision on the Hawthorne.
Beautiful TX day.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 29, 2016)

I rode my 40 Western Flyer over to Mike's house today


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 1, 2016)

Another blast of snow today after a complete melt off over the weekend. No school for my son so had more snow ball fights and some sledding. Took the ice bike out for hopefully the last time. Had a blast riding on the icy snow mix, lasted for awhile til I blew the rear tires tube after too many skids.


----------



## spoker (Mar 1, 2016)

does 7 miles on my air-dyne count?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 1, 2016)

Today I rode my 36 electric down to the beach and along the boardwalk and home. This bike rides awesome.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2016)

My air Compressor hose is leaking so I rode my Western Flyer over to the Home Depot to buy a new one. So I will air up some tires and ride again later…


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 2, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> My air Compressor hose is leaking so I rode my Western Flyer over to the Home Depot to buy a new one. So I will air up some tires and ride again later…





is that a RJ seat ?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> is that a RJ seat ?



Yes it is! Thanks for asking.
Current pic taken just now with well over 700 miles on that saddle now....



Thank you Scott! (rustjunkie)


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes it is Stig


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 2, 2016)

the only seats that look right after a resto


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 2, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> the only seats that look right after a resto






Don't you have something to go rattle can resto? Lol : )
Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 2, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Don't you have something to go rattle can resto? Lol : )


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2016)

A miracle of modern technology: posting from the road!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2016)

Headed over for a Vietnamese coffee with Chili on Leave It Be


----------



## mike j (Mar 2, 2016)

That's one happy dog. Took this out for a shakedown cruise around Ringwood state park. Put a new transfer spring in my ND model A, still no brakes yet. Photo'ed in front of ole' "Go ahead, make my day".





View attachment 291233


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 2, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 291236




Not too spoiled!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2016)

And one for @tripple3


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> And one for @tripple3



Just make sure you keep your eyes on the road when Chili is in the basket…


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2016)

Today I rode my 36 Packard to a different bank so I could get some mosaic art pics. 









The last one was on the sunny side of the building today when I was there


----------



## spoker (Mar 2, 2016)

kool hutchinson tires


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 2, 2016)

great day to ride


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Cory (Mar 3, 2016)

Rode to Newport to meet Ron then back to Main St. Huntington Beach for lunch. Weather was flawless [emoji106] [emoji1] 











We even got to go in a estate sale on our ride.  No good buys but great view!





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 3, 2016)

@Velocipedist Co. stopped by the rustjunkie ranch with this cool bike and he let me take it for a lil spin


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2016)

Today I rode my 1937 Syracuse, (20 inch tall frame) 60th anniversary bike by Westfield. 
I ride behind this guy Mike most of the time; but I saw an opportunity to pass on the sidewalk so I did. 







It's OK. We're still friends. He passes me all the time


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 3, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> @Velocipedist Co. stopped by the rustjunkie ranch with this cool bike and he let me take it for a lil spin
> 
> View attachment 291625



Just a wee bit jealous.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 3, 2016)

Chris, your Colson Grill Tank looks fabulous! Nice work, and Steve, the Elgin Robin looks equally fabulous!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 3, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Chris, your Colson Grill Tank looks fabulous! Nice work, and Steve, the Elgin Robin looks equally fabulous!



 Thanks Marty and you know that I love those Robins too.   Mmmmmnnnnnnn......Robinnnnnnnnnnns


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 4, 2016)

Delivered the newspapers yesterday, yep! the bad neighbors got em in the bushes!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2016)

No meat today, so rode over for shrimp and papa tacos with Steve...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 4, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> No meat today, so rode over for shrimp and papa tacos with Steve...
> 
> View attachment 291867
> 
> View attachment 291868




I think the shrimp might protest about not being called meat


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> I think the shrimp might protest about not being called meat



Close enough [emoji6]


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Today my roommate and I went to the GoodGuys Car Show & Swap Meet in Scottsdale, Arizona. We brought our Western Flyer Hi-Lo take-apart bicycles, which made it faster and less tiring. 


 


 

The funny thing is people there thought they were made recently. We got asked from what store we bought them. One lady commented about mine, "Oh, look, he's trying to make his look retro with whitewall tires." My roommate was negotiating with a guy selling an "Australian" (actually Norwegian) bicycle, who was asking $300 for it. When my roommate said that we paid less than $100 for each of our bikes, he responded, "Yes, but this is a CLASSIC! Bought new in 1970." We told him ours were from the 1960s and he said he didn't believe it and they looked "too new". People are funny. My roommate ended up talking the guy down to $150.


 

There were a few other old bikes for sale, priced at retail or above. Boy, those Wal-Mart Black Friday Sting-Rays sure haven't lost their value...


----------



## Local 13 (Mar 5, 2016)

A bit windy this morning.


----------



## jnewkirk77 (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm at work and it isn't raining, so that means I've got my '70 Schwinn Racer out. I love that I have a job (security on a small college campus) where I can spend the day riding!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 5, 2016)

Rode Back in Black home from Velocipedist


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Rode Back in Black home from The Velocipedist




I rode my Honda shadow to and from the same shop....


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Cory (Mar 5, 2016)

Picked up this super cool Columbia built Goodyear Hi-way patrol this morning from the original owner at a garage sale. Aired up the Goodyear tires and took it for a ride around. All smiles [emoji1] 















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 5, 2016)

Rode in Charlotte today with Jimbo!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2016)

This afternoon I really wanted to take my Tiki Elgin out for a ride with its new fur tail... Found it at garage sale this morning for $1 
A fun accessory for the boy in me who always wanted one.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 5, 2016)

Got the dx together and took it for a break in spin. Still missing the Torrington flat bars, threw some OG bars for now. What a super tight care free rider.


----------



## jnewkirk77 (Mar 6, 2016)

Another day at the ranch ... my ride of choice this time around is my "new" '76 Continental.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 6, 2016)

Rode the Colson double bar to lunch and beers after Velocipedist's farewell swap...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 6, 2016)

This morning after the rain


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 6, 2016)

Fresh air, sunny skies and So Cal vibes after the rain, cruised in my sons Ratty Shelby 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 6, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 292372 Got the dx together and took it for a break in spin. Still missing the Torrington flat bars, threw some OG bars for now. What a super tight care free rider.



Love this bike so much!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2016)

Today I rode my 36 Packard with the cyclone coasters. 



Superstrong West wind today that was not fun to ride into... 







You can tell by the last picture that I passed Mike again


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 6, 2016)

Cory looks like he's enjoying a good sandblasting out there :eek:


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2016)

Enjoying the shade on what was supposed to be a cold rainy day here in Southern California.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Mar 6, 2016)

Took a ride on this nice day before it got dark.   Stopped to take a couple pictures and realized I had company.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 6, 2016)

Took the 38BB out to drop off the Redbox movie


----------



## mike j (Mar 6, 2016)

Checked on the progress of the bridge on the rails to trails, it's moving along. Could be done in time for the spring/ summer.  Still technically winter here, high of 45 w/ full sun made it feel a little warmer, hoping for 70 by Wednesday. Added a new headlight, thanks  Cyclesavage, for the LED instruction.


----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2016)

Broke out the Colson Commander for the Coaster ride this morning, could have used more than a 2 spd. with the wind today!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 7, 2016)

This morning I rode my 40 Western Flyer on a short errand before the rain comes back…


----------



## RJWess (Mar 7, 2016)

Rode down by the river today.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 7, 2016)

Warmed up to 60 degrees today. Snow is almost all gone. Left work early and worked on some bikes. Fixed a fork for a fellow CABER and added a kickstand to the Hawthorne. Put the ice bike away and took the 39 Hawthorne for a short ride around the block. 

 I really enjoy this stripped down rider.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 7, 2016)

What did I ride?  Nothing, absolutely nothing.  Rained all morning, all afternoon and it's still raining.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 7, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> What did I ride?  Nothing, absolutely nothing.  Rained all morning, all afternoon and it's still raining.




...sissy...


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 7, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> What did I ride?  Nothing, absolutely nothing.  Rained all morning, all afternoon and it's still raining.  View attachment 293110 View attachment 293111



That looks as close as prewar bicycle heaven to me.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 7, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> ...sissy...
> 
> View attachment 293151 View attachment 293152View attachment 293153
> 
> View attachment 293154



I'm sweet like sugar and would melt.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 7, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> That looks as close as prewar bicycle heaven to me.



I went out there twice to jump on a bike and it started raining both times.


----------



## mike j (Mar 7, 2016)

I think that sign on top of the door to your bike shed is either a oxymoron or a misnomer.


----------



## Cory (Mar 8, 2016)

Went on a great ride today. Dropped my old beat up Suburban off at the mechanic shop and rode home via Newport Beach.  



















Gratuitous FordMike65 shot at Greatmex- taco Tuesday! 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2016)

Took Leave It Be out on a trip to the bread box


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Mar 8, 2016)

No rain


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 8, 2016)

I rode my 36 Packard with Cory; starting off over by the John Wayne airport


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 8, 2016)

There is a nice bike path along Newport's back bay with some hills for fun…







We ended up rolling down Dover to Pacific Coast Highway





Rolled onto the peninsula and down to the Balboa pier to have cheap tacos at Great Mex. 
We rode back to the Santa Ana River Trail from there.


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 8, 2016)

First ride of the season on our road, in March, thats at least a month ahead of schedule


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 8, 2016)

I am home now I finished my bike ride up the Santa Ana River with the mountains capped with snow








Finished my trip at the Redbox to pick up a movie for tonight


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 8, 2016)

Almost hit 70 today. Rode the 37 Oriole over to the polling station to vote in Michigans primary. Hit some typical Michigan potholes on the way back.


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 8, 2016)

RustJunkie and his 80's look "acid washed jeans"


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2016)

Nice, nothing like a Westfield Oriole


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Mar 8, 2016)

Took the Roadmaster out for a ride on the Great Western trail tonight.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 8, 2016)

Neanderthal77 said:


> View attachment 293549 View attachment 293551 Took the Roadmaster out for a ride on the Great Western trail tonight.




Looks great! I miss that one! Glad you're riding it.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 9, 2016)

*1936 Shelby, WWII, AAF Tarmac Bike (Coffeyville Ks,)*
Had the AAF Tarmac bike out today, she saw a little rain!


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sorry for the double pic, not sure how that happened! Now it won't let me take the bottom pic out.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 9, 2016)

Took The Continental out to the Post Office and for a quick trip around town, probly 5mi or so


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 9, 2016)

Today I rode my Elgin Tiki cruiser down to Balboa and along the beach to Huntington Beach for lunch.










I usually pass Mike at the red light while he is in his track stand but he always catches me before the next light. 





I made it all the way home without it going flat; but it will need to be fixed before the next ride. 
That appears to be purposefully made from a paperclip to puncture a tire. 
Kids....


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 9, 2016)

Rode this old dog today.  One of my better riding bikes.  I've added a better seat, grips and blue tires, that's it.  Beautiful day in Michigan, 70 degrees.


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 9, 2016)

RustJunkie - CREDIT wheels (cost more $$$ than all my bikes) 


**** This bike is not finished, far from it  ***


----------



## hawkster19 (Mar 9, 2016)

I didn't get to ride long since it rained most of the day. But the drops held off long enough to take one of my favorite rides for a quick spin up to the post office.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Mar 9, 2016)

With such nice weather I had to take the Manton & Smith for a ride this evening.  Then after tinkering in the garage for a bit I took another ride on the Elgin.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 293889
> 
> RustJunkie - CREDIT wheels (cost more $$$ than all my bikes)



I love those wheels. Awesome set up.
I chose to spend my $$$ on rustjunkie seat restoration.
I have done my own like yours; before I got to see and ride one done correctly.


----------



## mike j (Mar 10, 2016)

Rode around Nyack yesterday, stopped at the library, local history section, for more info on the Nyack bicycle/ Nuttall mnfg. Co, 1888 to1901. Got some good intel. Looked around for the old factory building (it's around here somewhere). Then down the old rails to trails & checked out the progress of the new Tappan Zee bridge.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> RustJunkie - CREDIT wheels (cost more $$$ than all my bikes)




*“The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten” – Benjamin Franklin*
**


----------



## Cory (Mar 10, 2016)

Finished some Ebay shipping in the a.m. and felt like seeing the sunrise over the water. Grabbed my trusty steed and hit the boardwalk for some shots. I am still riding, just stopped for a rest and wanted to be the first one to post their ride today, lol.

Sun almost up and plenty of guys on the water. Waves were breaking great on the south side. Almost should of surfed instead,  almost.












A couple kids having a chuckle at me riding on the pier and taking a selfie at the same time.







Shot from the pier in both directions. 





Tried a tripple3



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 10, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I love those wheels. Awesome set up.
> I chose to spend my $$$ on rustjunkie seat restoration.




I'm going with RustJunkie seats on a few bikes as soon as I can afford it.  The thing about the RustJunkie Ranch is ...every time you go there, you end up dropping a few hundred $$$ off.  He just takes your money like candy from a baby.   You will end up buying things you didn't even have on your list. :eek: Warning:  Bring a wad of cash if you plan to visit the factory.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2016)

I am going to ride all my bikes today and update with current pics on a real camera.
Ride 1: 1937 Syracuse by Westfield; 60th Anniversary Tall Frame.




Ride 2: 1940 Western Flyer by CWC; H.D. Paperboy Bike



Ride 3: 1936 Electric by A.S.& Co.; C-model with Locking Fork + Key



New tube change on back wheel before...
Ride 4: 1942 Elgin by Murray; Tiki Cruiser



Ride 5: 1936 Packard LWB Single-bar Roadster by Colson


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 10, 2016)

EXPERIMENTAL PROJECT - TEST RIDE 50 YARDS
project
CREDIT : RustJunkie < Crack dealer


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 294210
> 
> EXPERIMENTAL PROJECT - TEST RIDE 50 YARDS
> project
> CREDIT : RustJunkie < Crack dealer




Nice! Better than yesterday's 50 feet


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 10, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I love those wheels. Awesome set up.
> I chose to spend my $$$ on rustjunkie seat restoration.
> I have done my own like yours; before I got to see and ride one done correctly.
> View attachment 293950View attachment 293952View attachment 293953



Man, the sewn edges are beautifully done.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 11, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 294210
> 
> EXPERIMENTAL PROJECT - TEST RIDE 50 YARDS
> project
> CREDIT : RustJunkie < Crack dealer



That bike would look great with some lengthened flat Torrington bars.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 293889
> 
> RustJunkie - CREDIT wheels (cost more $$$ than all my bikes)
> 
> ...



Sounds like you need to start collecting better bikes


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 11, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Sounds like you need to start collecting better bikes





 

YOU talking to me ????


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Sounds like you need to start collecting better bikes




He has!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2016)

This morning I rode my Western Flyer up the hill to the shop to pick up my check.


----------



## mike j (Mar 11, 2016)

I couldn't resist.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)

Out on Leave It Be for product testing 




 

WWII Swiss ammo pouch leather strap hub shiners. Available now from the Rustjunkies Dept. of Reclamation & Reuse


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)

Man oh man, an empty old warehouse! I could have spent the rest of today and part of tomorrow in there


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Mar 11, 2016)

Well Mother Nature gave us a beautiful day in Minnesota so I got the 38 out for a cruse. First ride of the year for me there will be many more threw the summer.


----------



## hawkster19 (Mar 11, 2016)

My wife and I took our Eldorados for a cruise down by the lake. The beer and wings downtown afterwards topped off the perfect night.


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 11, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> WWII Swiss ammo pouch leather strap hub shiners. Available now from the Rustjunkies Dept. of Reclamation & Reuse




WHO gave you that idea ???


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 11, 2016)

hawkster19 said:


> My wife and I took our Eldorados for a cruise down by the lake. The beer and wings downtown afterwards topped off the perfect night.
> 
> View attachment 294497
> 
> ...



Great pics!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Local 13 (Mar 12, 2016)

On my C Model today


----------



## wolfmanradio (Mar 12, 2016)

Took the blue Shelby out for a Post Office run this morning


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2016)

Pancakes at LeRoys with Mrs. Rustjunkie


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 12, 2016)

This morning while we were garage sailing we came across a triple so Cory and I tried it out. 



It is not easy and takes the whole street to turn it around. I had fun.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Mar 12, 2016)

Took the Roadmaster for a couple rides today.  The old Villa Park post office, and the old Ovaltine factory in the back ground.  If you had any little orphan annie or captain midnight promotional materials sent to you as a child this is where it was sent from.  This post office was built just because of the volume of Ovaltine materials being mailed.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 12, 2016)

Started on the Sam Sco today


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 12, 2016)

Finished on the Hi-way trying to dial in the damn 2 speed.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2016)

This morning I rode my 36 Packard at the golden west college swap meet where I saw this wards Hawthorne for sale for $750







Somebody replaced the headlight with a fresh painted red one.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2016)

I am pedaling on the river trail right now posting from my 36 Packard.


----------



## slick (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 13, 2016)

Monark


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2016)

Great day here in the city of Orange with some great bikes...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2016)

Rode the Hell out of my Napoleon this morning, starting just before sunrise and huffed my way home at about 12:30...







 

 

 





I even chased a squirrel around the wash


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2016)

OK, which one of these is older??


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2016)

Short ride this beautiful am with Leave It Be.
Clear with a bit of a chill in the air.


----------



## Local 13 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 13, 2016)

Sunday Daylight Love it
1940 IJ  26" with a temp white seat
Hanging out at Joe's Italian Ice Cream in OC











 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikicruiser (Mar 13, 2016)

I took a short ride on this one this afternoon. I had to, to keep the battery charged you know.


----------



## Cory (Mar 13, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> I took a short ride on this one this afternoon. I had to, to keep the battery charged you know.View attachment 295291 View attachment 295292 View attachment 295293 View attachment 295294 View attachment 295295 View attachment 295296



What are you riding?  Looks like fun.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## tikicruiser (Mar 13, 2016)

That's my 2003 Yamaha Roadstar I bought new in 03. It's that last of my motorcycles, when I retired i had 3 , a 1970 yamaha rt-1 360 enduro all original, sold it about 4 year's ago, and my 1971 Moto Guzzi Ambassador that I gave to my oldest son about 3 year's ago.My wife and I on a fixed income couldn't see paying insurance on 2 car's and 3 motorcycles.


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 13, 2016)

Went down to Baja Monrovia this evening and rode "Ocean Fresh"  this bike is amazing....rides so effortlessly......


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 13, 2016)

It was raining hard most of the day and when I looked out the window this old hag in black was swearing at somebody named Dorothy before she dripped away.

I decided it was housework time.


----------



## mrg (Mar 13, 2016)

Another good ride and a nice day in the OC!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2016)

Had to go out for a quick errand so I took the fastest and smoothest bike that's together here today:


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 14, 2016)

Rode down to the RustJunkie Ranch to shoot up........

First shot:   '41 Elgin



 




 

 

Had the new guy working there stitch me up a new seat while I waited.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2016)

Rode the trusty Napoleon to grab a cold brew...


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 14, 2016)

Got home early,  or was that daylight savings time?  But rode around the neighborhood.  Like how this green wall Brings out the color of any bike.  I got to get another seat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Mar 15, 2016)

eddie_bravo said:


> Got home early,  or was that daylight savings time?  But rode around the neighborhood.  Like how this green wall Brings out the color of any bike.  I got to get another seat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



At the very least turn that 7 around. Lol. Great looking bike!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Mar 15, 2016)

Darn time change!


----------



## Cory (Mar 15, 2016)

So I did not know someone was standing next to me ( and I thought I was creepy ) when I shot this just now, kind of sent a chill down my spine when I was rolling away and looking and the picture. You can see his shadow next to mine, lol. I'm on my way to HB pier for some black tar.


----------



## Cory (Mar 15, 2016)

Sun is coming up, the North and South side are lined up!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 15, 2016)

eddie_bravo said:


> Got home early,  or was that daylight savings time?  But rode around the neighborhood.  Like how this green wall Brings out the color of any bike.  I got to get another seat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Is that a new bike for you?  I haven't seen that one


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 15, 2016)

I took the Purple 69 out for it's first spin and met the wife for lunch.














69 Sears



__ Robertriley
__ Mar 15, 2016


















69 Sears 4



__ Robertriley
__ Mar 15, 2016


















69 Sears 3



__ Robertriley
__ Mar 15, 2016


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 15, 2016)

I rode my blue shadow, tripple3 style...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my blue shadow, tripple3 style...
> View attachment 295941




I hope it never happens, but I'm afraid you're gonna eat it one of these days Mark:eek:
I can just see some darn stray cat darting out in front of you from under a parked car & there goes Mark sailing over the bars....


----------



## Cory (Mar 15, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I hope it never happens, but I'm afraid you're gonna eat it one of these days Mark:eek:
> I can just see some darn stray cat darting out in front of you from under a parked car & there goes Mark sailing over the bars....



I see someone "liked" this post. I can't believe someone liked this post! Then I see its Tripple3 that liked it! LMAO!!! I am going to like it to then.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2016)

Cory said:


> I see someone "liked" this post. I can't believe someone liked this post! Then I see its Tripple3 that liked it! LMAO!!! I am going to like it to then.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Hey, if it does happen, at least he'll have a pic to remember the event


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 15, 2016)

At the very least turn that 7 around. Lol. Great looking bike!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Wish I could, but it's a youth seat, incorrect year so it's the only way it fits.  I hit my knees frequently,  just eager to ride it



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 15, 2016)

Yep, new ride.  Got it from Krautwaggen a 1940 26" IJ.  Finally got around to putting it all together.  Rides great , besides the reversed 7 and youth seat on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 15, 2016)

Taco Tuesday with my partner in crime 
75 cent street tacos

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2016)

eddie_bravo said:


> Taco Tuesday with my partner in crime
> 75 cent street tacos
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man that looks good! If I wasn't having a delicious bowl of homemade green pozole for dinner, I'd be tracking down some tacos right about now.


----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2016)

Man I am getting hungry again (Taco Tuesday), stopped at the well again today, I can't believe they are still drilling that thing; it's getting hard to park a bike the grass has so many sunken tire tracks.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I hope it never happens, but I'm afraid you're gonna eat it one of these days Mark:eek:
> I can just see some darn stray cat darting out in front of you from under a parked car & there goes Mark sailing over the bars....



I hope it never happens, but I am not afraid....
I love to ride with my arms up over my head as a symbol of my freedom. 
It is not hard to do on my motorcycle; but that was the first time I took a pic; and probably won't practice.
Love to ride.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm riding today a few miles south of my usual neighborhood. Putting some miles on my buddies Manton Smith that he got from Azbug. Great ride in the valley of the sun.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 16, 2016)

Took Leave It Be up the hill for a new lid:


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 16, 2016)

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/03/some-of-best-conditions-to-ride.html#more


----------



## spoker (Mar 16, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Took Leave It Be up the hill for a new lid:
> 
> View attachment 296126 View attachment 296127 View attachment 296128 View attachment 296129 View attachment 296130
> View attachment 296133
> View attachment 296132



a "LID" in the 60s was .............


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2016)

spoker said:


> a "LID" in the 60s was .............



Haircut?


----------



## Cory (Mar 16, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Haircut?



A "high" haircut.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Mar 16, 2016)

it was 4 your head!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 16, 2016)

Out again, veggie burritos in Baja Arcadia


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2016)

'02 & 805


----------



## mrg (Mar 16, 2016)

Summers here, AGAIN!,


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 16, 2016)

I took the 38 Bluebird out to the daughters softball practice.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 16, 2016)

The daughter and I broke the new 1969 Sears in yesterday


----------



## Cory (Mar 17, 2016)

On my 50 Staight Bar. Almost to HB PIER for my cup.
You can see the lights from the pier in the background shooting out into nowhere.


----------



## Cory (Mar 17, 2016)

Finally got it!
Let's have a "FORDMIKE" shot day!


----------



## Cory (Mar 17, 2016)

My second ride today, kick @$$!
Huntington Beach to Newport Beach and back to Huntington Beach.  Had lunch with some OC rider's.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 17, 2016)

My second day on the Manton Smith today we're in the Arizona desert. Hot and dusty, but lovin' it!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 17, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> My second day on the Manton Smith today we're in the Arizona desert. Hot and dusty, but lovin' it!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Stick around until July and you'll see what hot and dusty is really like.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 18, 2016)

The day's projects on simmer, Headed out soon for an AM ride.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 18, 2016)

Out with some locs on a ride thru the SGV




Steve and Michael charged the hill and left me in the dust:






..was steeper than it looked tho


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 18, 2016)

day 3 on the M-S in Arizona. Trying to see how many golf courses I can ride through.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 18, 2016)

I swapped out the rims on the 38 Elgin to correct Elgin drop centers and took it for a spin.  I also chased our cat up a tree!


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 18, 2016)

Put together this last weekend and was pleasantly surprised how well this rode.


----------



## mrg (Mar 18, 2016)

Sunset ride around neighborhood, getting ready for HB beach cruise tomorrow, 100's of cool cars, old longboards and girls (with this perfect weather) and a few bikes!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2016)

I am here to launch a rocket in the San Gabriel Valley...


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 19, 2016)

There you go again Tripple3 with your early spring launches  Here in Communist Occupied Chicago, launch date is in June.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Mar 19, 2016)

Took the project dx for a ride.  Thought I finally found a set of wheels, but they cleaned up completely opposite and missing hub parts.  So i put these on for now.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 19, 2016)

Rode the '37 Colson with the Foothill Flyers.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2016)

I had a great time riding with the foothill flyers in the San Gabriel Valley. I rode a rocket and "back in black"







Thanks again rustjunkie.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2016)

this afternoon my wife and I rode down to the hardware store for some nuts for my shoulder bolts that came in the mail. 
I rode my Western Flyer and Janice rode her Huffy. 











This is where the donut derelicts hot Rods show up every weekend


----------



## mrg (Mar 19, 2016)

HB beach cruise was crazy big, found a nice 70's Bruce Jones to put on top of the bus


----------



## Cory (Mar 19, 2016)

mrg said:


> View attachment 297121 HB beach cruise was crazy big, found a nice 70's Bruce Jones to put on top of the busView attachment 297118 View attachment 297119 View attachment 297120



Great score Mark!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 20, 2016)

Spring cleaning, had a chance to get both 50's out!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2016)

Early this morning I rode my 1936 Packard around the golden west college swap meet and home from there...





And then a little later I rode my  1937 Syracuse down to meet the OC riders for our beach ride we do often.


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 20, 2016)

Left foggy Monrovia this morning and arrived in beautiful Newport Beach for a ride and lunch with my sweetie.....

Test riding with an ALW ass saddle on the JCHCF.


----------



## mrg (Mar 20, 2016)

Good long weekend hanging in HB.


----------



## hawkster19 (Mar 21, 2016)

I was taking my '61 Hornet home from the studio for some adjustments in the garage and the local fire house had one of their engines out. I took the opportunity to use the fancy schmancy selective coloring function and leave just the red.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Mar 21, 2016)

Got a PM from a CABE member in Florida asking if I still had the bike that he sold me a few years ago...It was his first Schwinn that he customized.  He did a great job on the mechanicals as this bike rides fantastic! Just took it out for one more ride before it heads back home to Florida...


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 22, 2016)

My middle son and I rode bikes to the barbershop today...



He started on 36 Packard tall frame but we switched so he could try to ride no hands on the Western Flyer....







I handed him my phone and asked him to take some pics while I was getting my ears lowered....


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 23, 2016)

OK, I know you guys will shoot me!! My "Stretch Ape" saw some daylight yesterday. We did this a couple years ago for a pit bike. Yes, believe it or not, she is easy to ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 23, 2016)

I rode my 36 Packard to the carpool pick up location for work.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 23, 2016)

First ride in 10 days.  To much back pain hope i don't need surgery again


----------



## Cory (Mar 23, 2016)

What Skateboard did you Ride today,  lol? I rode my Hamboard Fish to go pick up my beater at the smog shop. Passed smog with flying colors and my deck fit in a lot easier than any bike I own.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 23, 2016)

Evening ride tonight with a 1958 Raleigh with a 1,200 lumen LED bike light built into a Miller shell.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/03/evening-rides-1958-raleigh.html


----------



## scale (Mar 23, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> First ride in 10 days.  To much back pain hope i don't need surgery again
> 
> View attachment 298226




This.....This is exactly what im trying to build out of an old roadmaster frameset i have. I have to assume that chrome fork is the Sunlite fork? I have the same one. I am super curious on your wheeset. What did you use here? Is it a ballooner wheelset or a MTB wheelet? Also......i am super interested in your square taper BB. How did you do it and do you like it? 

Im looking for ideas for my build and this thing looks great.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 23, 2016)

forks are NOS Wald, 3 piece cranks , the wheels right now are S-2 rims with heavy 110 spokes  ND model D on the rear  ND on the front but I'm turning it into a 3spd  with these 1978 Araya rims, all i need to do is make a longer cable


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 23, 2016)

I brought this home Monday eve: Tuesday, I aired the tires and oiled it a bunch: Today I stuck an extra schwinn stem and handlebar on her... Me and this 81 yr old gal took off on a ride to get acquainted. We went about a 1/4 mile and turned back; she needs more attention or I need more strength! Tonight she's in pieces. I know it's a step-thru... old habits...


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Today I rode my awesome riding 1936 electric. 









And it was a super nice day again.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 24, 2016)

Put this 531 frame & fork on some wheels today, just took it for a spin, fast and fun!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 24, 2016)

I caught a dry spell this afternoon; but, temps were falling below 40 degrees and wind was plus 30 mph gusts... and I didn't take any gloves! *This was a first ride for the PK since I took him apart in the fall* to clean and ??? The wheels and fenders will not make muster for OG salvation. [ In my youth I only had junk, house-paint,franken-bikes; I now try to salvage such things and change their destiny; I appreciate the art, yet personally, I'm not much for rust or rat-rods. OG is *great*, but must be *able* to just be cleaned... the result, good enough to *show*]. @ this juncture he's a DX 'bomber' borrowing wheels and drive components from my autocycle, and spare parts bin... his hardware being cleaned and/or readied for re-plating, etc. One rim is sand-blasted, the other, and fenders will follow in full restoration mode.

He rode like NEW! Although my personal balance is far from what is was ten years ago... CAMBER is right-on and continual no hands is possible! The ride? One mile out and one mile back... I was elated when I turned around and the wind was behind me. I used to ride here often, 60 years ago and the ride was twice the miles from then, home base. It's always been a favorite spot; about the only significant place of which my town can boast: Fort Creve Coeur, the oldest Euro-Amer settled spot in Illinois [~1680]. 

Before take-off:


 
I LOVE my rustjunkie seat; COMFORTABLE!
Fort Creve Coeur


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 24, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Put this 531 frame & fork on some wheels today, just took it for a spin, fast and fun!
> 
> View attachment 298562



I like the colors on that Raleigh.


----------



## mrg (Mar 25, 2016)

Broke out the 36/37 ? Hiawatha Shelby for a ride today


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2016)

Both my girl and I got home at a decent time, so we hurried and just made it for a Happy Hour brew.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 25, 2016)

I have another day off… And it's my birthday so I rode my favorite bike; 1940 Western Flyer. 
I will be riding more today; and I am looking forward to a great day....





I rode to the bank to cash my birthday check and make a deposit for rent.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 25, 2016)

Slid the latest pedal-powered hooptie into the trunk of the internal-combustion hooptie and headed south for a tripple3 B-day ride in the OC.





Met up with Mile-A-Minute Mike, and even with 1" @90psi those guys still left me huffin' dust 








There's Million-Miles-Mark, about to hit the gas while taking a call, one hand on the bars....like a walk in the park 




Met up with Ron and Cory for lunch, then M & M let me ride in front on the trip back home 
Great time today, Happy Birthday to our friend Mark, thanks for the invite and the butt-kickin


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 25, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Put this 531 frame & fork on some wheels today, just took it for a spin, fast and fun!
> 
> View attachment 298562



Bars look killer on that bike.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 25, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Bars look killer on that bike.




Yeah! Thanks, and it's really fun to ride without my knees in my chin!


----------



## mike j (Mar 25, 2016)

Took ole' faithful out on a new trail along the Piermont marsh on the Hudson river. Nice spring day in the northeast.


----------



## wasp3245 (Mar 25, 2016)

Riding in New Orleans on Tuesday ....  lovely city great architecture ,   a city of haves, have nots ,  tourists , and trolleys .
Pedaling the 1899 Crypto Alpha ..light and compact , fits in a packed car.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 25, 2016)

wasp3245 said:


> Riding in New Orleans on Tuesday ....  lovely city great architecture ,   a city of haves, have nots ,  tourists , and trolleys .
> Pedaling the 1899 Crypto Alpha ..




Beautiful pics, wonderful town


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2016)

wasp3245 said:


> Riding in New Orleans on Tuesday ....  lovely city great architecture ,   a city of haves, have nots ,  tourists , and trolleys .
> Pedaling the 1899 Crypto Alpha ..light and compact , fits in a packed car.
> 
> View attachment 298939
> ...



That's gotta be just about the coolest bike I've seen that someone actually takes out & rides. Love it!


----------



## wasp3245 (Mar 25, 2016)

Happy Good Friday !   Tis Critical Mass tonight around the world , here in Chicago, with temperature about 40 and falling, only the hearty were out pedaling. Steel steed of choice tonight ..1889 56" Victor .


----------



## wasp3245 (Mar 25, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> That's gotta be just about the coolest bike I've seen that someone actually takes out & rides. Love it!



Thank you for your kind words about the Alpha. I'm very fortunate to have it and enjoy riding it. Here is a link to an entry on the Wheelmen message board with a bit more information about the Crypto Bantams

http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=8202

Cheers Carey


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 26, 2016)

My wife and I went for a ride today. 
We rode to the swap meet first and then to lunch and then to the Walmart. 
I rode the Huffy to check it out to make sure it was roadworthy before we left... and I rode my Western Flyer.





It checks out solid


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 26, 2016)

Only 40 degrees but sunny, quick spin on the Silver Jet, sporting new non-original red pointed grips and rocket valve caps!


----------



## dogdart (Mar 26, 2016)

took the 40 reflector badge Roadmaster out with a couple of the Kool Kats


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 26, 2016)

Had to go to both of my town's department stores... Had to get Cat Food and Stovetop stuffin' for their dinner and for mine... first stop



Then to get my Kentucky Best non-filter smokes...


 
I didn't ride yesterday... blamed the possibility of rain; whole truth, after a winter hibernation, that two mile ride two days ago, 1/2 of it into the wind made me really stiff yesterday. So, today, I said 'No' to the PK with the ND model D, and I got out the Tiger with the 2-speed Automatic [kick-back]. We got up some speed! [Probably about 4 minute mile pace] so as I return home I offer you a one time shot of my hair blown back [not much for selfies... this won't happen again].


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 26, 2016)

pulled some cruisers out of the barn so the family could ride with the skidkings today.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> pulled some cruisers out of the barn so the family could ride with the skidkings today.



How can you be riding my Hawthorne Twin Bar... When I rode it to dinner and drinks!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 27, 2016)

Took Leave It Be to Troy Donut to meet FordMike65 for trip to LB Swap


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 27, 2016)

Took the train with Steve and Cody to Old Town Pasadena for some brews.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 27, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Took the train with Steve and Cody to Old Town Pasadena for some brews.
> 
> View attachment 299448



Love that thing! So simple, yet so elegant in a right down to business way. Can't wait to get my lightweight rolling.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 27, 2016)

spent most of the day putting this together ,took it for a short test ride around  the neighborhood


----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 27, 2016)

Crusty old Shelby Cadillac......


----------



## hawkster19 (Mar 27, 2016)

My daughter and I took out two of my car themed Huffy bikes today - 1959 Thunderbird and 1969 Camaro.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Easter

I repaired a rear flat on the 1947 Hercules, and the rain held off until dark. Not bad conditions for an Easter ride, and the flowers are really appearing now.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Easter ride! Breaking in the new Sun Racer today!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 27, 2016)

Still riding...


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 27, 2016)

The morning ride down the bike path on the '41 Elgin


 



 





This afternoon I rode Project '36


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow! 136 pages…
This morning I rode my Elgin Tiki cruiser to the Home Depot to get some thread locker for my shoulder bolts on my drop stand. 










Very friendly people at the Huntington Beach Home Depot.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 28, 2016)

Gotta run a couple errands, about to head out on the Raleigh:


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Wow! 136 pages…
> This morning I rode my Elgin Tiki cruiser to the Home Depot to get some thread locker for my shoulder bolts on my drop stand.
> View attachment 299548View attachment 299549View attachment 299550View attachment 299551
> Very friendly people at the Huntington Beach Home Depot.



Don't use the RED! You'll never get the nuts off again! Blue is more than sufficient for the application


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 28, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Only 40 degrees but sunny, quick spin on the Silver Jet, sporting new non-original red pointed grips and rocket valve caps!View attachment 299152




That's [1962] about the latest use of that chain-wheel I've ever seen. Usually, 1959-1960 most popular.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Don't use the RED! You'll never get the nuts off again! Blue is more than sufficient for the application



Thanks Mike for the tip.
It seems the professional mechanics hate it when us backyard mechanics use red thread locker so we know for sure it won't back off during riding. 
Overkill for the application is perfect for me.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 28, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Thanks Mike for the tip.
> It seems the professional mechanics hate it when us backyard mechanics use red thread locker so we know for sure it won't back off during riding.
> Overkill for the application is perfect for me.
> View attachment 299658View attachment 299659



If you really want overkill, use the red with a nylock nut.


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 28, 2016)

'36 Elgin.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2016)

Went for a late afternoon ride with Cody after work.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 28, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Went for a late afternoon ride with Cody after work.




You guys must be swingers, swapping like that n all.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 29, 2016)

I rode my Hi-Lo to the storage unit to pick up some things I sold on eBay.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Mar 29, 2016)

A dusky twilight ride on my Westfield built '47 'Higgins several nights ago...

Jim.


----------



## mrg (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice spring morning, no wind, yesterday was crazy


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 29, 2016)

1966 Raleigh Superbe,streamlined .


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 29, 2016)

Decent weather tonight so I took my '37 C model out for a spin. Love the way this thing rides, my favorite build ever. Smoothest, quietest and at 30 lbs really light and nimble.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 29, 2016)

Fenderless 39 Hawthorne for a ride after dinner.


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 29, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Don't use the RED! You'll never get the nuts off again! Blue is more than sufficient for the application



I get my nuts off.... but I don't use it for protection ...... , I agree with Mike, use the  BLUE !!


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 29, 2016)

I rode my Cruiser 3 to the post office to ship off some things I sold on eBay.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 30, 2016)

Fasteners and sawblade run


----------



## okozzy (Mar 30, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Fasteners and sawblade run
> 
> View attachment 300175
> 
> ...




Scott,
you're really making the rounds on this new bike... looks agile!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2016)

Today I rode my 36 electric over to Mike's house to check progress on some projects…










Making steady progress


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 30, 2016)

Had time to kill while my son is at a school party this evening. Wasn't supposed to rain til after 7. Got caught in a downpour at 6 while riding down to pier. Cut the ride short as I had a ways to go getting back. Had fun getting wet!


----------



## mrg (Mar 30, 2016)

Got a ride in between the wind & rain, it was raining 2 blocks over!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 31, 2016)

a little rust in the park this morning.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 31, 2016)

Another ride today between thunderstorms. Stopped at the Post Office to ship parts and when I came out started to rain lightly. Rode the five miles home and naturally it stopped after I got back. But there's more coming.


It's almost as if someone is watching me, waiting for me to go out so I can get wet!

 View attachment 300603


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2016)

Super fun day on our weekly OC beach ride. 
I was riding my 1937 Syracuse with my awesome sure spin pulling me along....





Life is so sweet on a bicycle seat


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hooked the Burley we just picked up to the Roadmaster and took my son for a quick ride to the swings.  Hopefully the first of many rides.


----------



## tikicruiser (Mar 31, 2016)

Took a short evening ride on the Columbia to the park and finished up with a coffee stop on the way home.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2016)

Having our last beers at Velocipedist


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 1, 2016)

Breakfast tide to Clockers Corner with fordmike65


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 1, 2016)

Great quick AM ride, guess that'll be my commute, now back to work


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 1, 2016)

Little bit of trespassing,  sshhhhh


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2016)

Free valet parking at Santa Anita race track


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Apr 1, 2016)

Monday, I rode the PK real quick to $-store for plastic bags to sort cad and chrome parts to take for plating. No photos. Tuesday, a grandson was over, photos below... Wednesday, was going to just ride late afternoon; but the rains began! Late Thursday eve, the wife agreed to ride with me... between showers! Sorry too dark for photos; but, she rode a '67 24" Hollywood, and I rode my '60 Tiger. Here's the photos from time spent riding with grandson: '62 Fleet [ol' reliable], and a '67 typhoon 20":


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2016)

Super fun day riding my Western Flyer with my friend Tim on his Wards Hawthorne maiden voyage.
The first stop was the Huntington Beach post office to drop off some truss rods that I sold. 





We rode down to the beach and to Huntington pier and then had lunch at the pizza lounge. 



We are pretty sure these wards Riverside mate Tires are from 1939 and still have the original nubs on them. 
From there I rode to the bank to make a deposit so my rent would clear. 







This caught my eye. These guys do downhill on unicycles... two kids and their dad on that 29r by three with the disc brake...
Riders will ride


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Apr 1, 2016)

Friday nights ride... 45 degrees and a lot of  mud puddles; so, ol' reliable got the nod. He just got his missing rack replaced with one I found him; and, the 'winner' head light I loaned him has been removed so I could install the 'S' topped/winged Delta I also just acquired! We went to get Pizza n Coke!


----------



## mrg (Apr 1, 2016)

One of my usual stops


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 2, 2016)

It's baaaaack!  Return of the ice bike.  Woke up to this today. Gonna have to hurry as it'll probably turn to rain before back to snow this evening. Wet, slushy fun.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 2, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 301206
> 
> View attachment 301257
> 
> View attachment 301283




This looks like your favorite?????


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 2, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> This looks like your favorite?????




It is for now, we'll see how long the honeymoon lasts


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2016)

Today I rode my 42 Elgin tiki Bike that I love. 









Always a great day riding with the cyclone coasters. 
Always great Bikes show up.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 3, 2016)

@tripple3 ... love that shot by the Mary.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 3, 2016)

Where is Mike?


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 3, 2016)

Took this one for a spin around the block. It needs some tuning to fit me better and I need some work to get my legs back in shape after a winter of no riding...


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 3, 2016)

Rode my two dx at our ride today.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Crappy pic but took both of my HDs out today. V/r Shawn


----------



## hotrod (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## higgens (Apr 4, 2016)

Me and the lady rode our bikes to the pub last night


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## island schwinn (Apr 4, 2016)

rode my ridewell around the hood sans grips.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 4, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


>



Good thing you parked that girl in the shade!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 4, 2016)

Made it half a block north..


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Where is Mike?




Asleep


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 4, 2016)

Steel on steel..


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 4, 2016)

There were so many nice bikes at the ride yesterday, that it had us seeing double.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sunday's ride; Easter it rained, so the family gathered this week. Trucked some bikes to the park [~30 miles]. Rode from the picnic spot ~ 1 1/2 miles to get my picture: Jubilee College [built 1838-1844] State Park. A 'valley' on the way meant 50 mph [in a 15 mph zone]; 14% grade part of the time, the Tiger handled it well. *But*, I had to walk the bike up the opposite side [2x]. Pretty sore today.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Apr 4, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> There were so many nice bikes at the ride yesterday, that it had us seeing double.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who wants a bike like everyone else has?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 4, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Who wants a bike like everyone else has?




Lmao


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Apr 4, 2016)

This is a project I have been working on for my daughter. I got it from a storage unit I bought and she went with me that day to clean it out. When we started digging in to it she saw this bike and asked if she could have it. It was very dirty and needed tires and a seat. I started cleaning it up last weekend and put some 26x2.125 inch white walls on it witch filled the fenders in nicely. Grabed a seat out of the pile and put it on. I think it looks great and I think she is going to love it. It's a surprise for her she doesn't know I've been working on it. That means she doesn't know I rode it today either LOL.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 5, 2016)

It’s 68º & a great day for riding a 1980s Columbia....


----------



## hellshotrods (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Apr 5, 2016)

Replace the tubes and tires on the Roadmaster do to a blowout yesterday.  I also swapped out the seat because the other one was bottoming out.  Scott is recovering a long spring seat for me and that will go on the Roadmaster.  I also tightened up the crank bearings and front axle bearings and drives like a dream now. It is all ready for the CWC ride next month.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 5, 2016)

Took the Firestone Flying Ace out today,scouting a new route for a vintage ride. Sumner, Wash. river walk trail.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 5, 2016)

Sorry, my phone is multi posting


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 5, 2016)

Those Rockets are super cool


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2016)

Today I rode my superfast 1936 Packard to no particular destination, but just to ride. 







These tires really have a nice spring to them.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 6, 2016)

The BSA came in today


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2016)

Another day and another ride on my 50 straight bar. I'm heading to HB pier and back @ the moment. Then meeting the boys in Newport for another ride today a little later in the morning


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 7, 2016)

Freezing my effing butt off here, so no riding.  Bummer.

Mike in Michigan


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2016)

2nd ride today. Met tripple3 and Mike on the river trail 







Then went to Newport Beach to meet up. Wiggled our way to Huntington Beach pier in the rain had lunch and some laughs! 



Mike's shirt made me hit the ground it was so funny!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2016)

Had a great day riding with the OC riders along the beach on my 1940 Western Flyer.


----------



## hellshotrods (Apr 7, 2016)

*MIKE'S shirt is hilarious !!!!!  *


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 8, 2016)

Quick errand trip on The Raleigh


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2016)

I have been working on a couple bike projects today and I broke a bolt in half trying to do something; but I knew better. Mike showed up and so we rode to ace hardware. I am on my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser and Mike is riding a 1940 Henderson





And then we were hungry and so we rode over to McDonald's for the double filet o' fish on Friday





Only I can see the bolt I replaced I'm sure


----------



## the freewheeler (Apr 8, 2016)

Newest member to the fleet...Fat City Slim Chance, built by modern mountain bike pioneer, Chris Chance!


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Apr 9, 2016)

Picked up this what I believe is a early fourties Dayton Huffman Hiawatha from CL this morning. Correct me on that if I'm wrong. Got it home and had to replace the tires and tubes. Then took it for a short ride, it rides great. I think I will find a better seat for it and let my youngest boy have this one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> View attachment 303613 Picked up this what I believe is a early fourties Dayton Huffman Hiawatha from CL this morning. Correct me on that if I'm wrong. Got it home and had to replace the tires and tubes. Then took it for a short ride, it rides great. I think I will find a better seat for it and let my youngest boy have this one.



Nice! Glad someone here snatched up that great deal!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 9, 2016)

I rode my No-Nose at the Hurricane Coaster today. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 9, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I rode my No-Nose at the Hurricane Coaster today. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 303708



I like these the best out of all of the Shelby's


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 9, 2016)

I was on the BSA today to do some tuning.  Greased both hubs and crank.   Pounded out a few dings on the rims and patina painted a cheap pump to add on it.   The pump took three colors of paint, wood stain and some sanding to get it to match.


----------



## mrg (Apr 9, 2016)

Out in the rain on my 37/38 Roadmaster


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 10, 2016)

A ride down to Disney and enjoy the cool air before the rain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2016)

Pre-ride to a ride...
I rode my 40 Western Flyer to the swap meet.
It's a little cloudy but a good day for a ride.





It's not often you get to walk into the men's room and see a super cool original bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 10, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Pre-ride to a ride...
> I rode my 40 Western Flyer to the swap meet.
> It's a little cloudy but a good day for a ride.
> View attachment 303865View attachment 303866
> ...




Looks like your WF could use a lil privacy


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 10, 2016)

Rode the 39 ugly Hiawatha


----------



## Cory (Apr 10, 2016)

Tripple3, Mike, and I are heading up the Santa Ana River trail on our way to the Orange Circle City Ride.


----------



## Cory (Apr 10, 2016)

We met up with the Motomike guys at the Model A pancake breakfast show. 






Then off to Ruby's for lunch.
I had to switch bikes. I got a flat on my Mead. Luckily my Antique Booth is in the Circle and I had a girls Raleigh sitting in my booth. I tossed a price on my Mead and grabbed the Raleigh.  Problem solved!


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 10, 2016)

Taking the bicycle in to the bathroom with you....You can't be too careful nowadays!!! Ya never know....


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2016)

I rode my 36 electric with Cory and Mike up to the circle city ride in orange. 
Two 1936s and a 39; all  C-Mod straight bars.







I really love this bike and recently added the parade struts, a cross bar to the wide handlebars, and a BC jiffy side stand.



The ride started off with a little rain; cleared up and we had a great time eating on the patio at Rubys.







Cory switched bikes and rode the girls three speed Raleigh home with the headwinds... it was tough but we all made it.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 10, 2016)

Are you kidding?   This is what it looked like here today!!

Mike


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 10, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> Are you kidding?   This is what it looked like here today!!
> 
> MikeView attachment 304059




Damn, some people have all the luck.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 10, 2016)

You are more than welcome to it!

Mike


----------



## tech549 (Apr 10, 2016)

LONELY RIDER TODAY.


----------



## hellshotrods (Apr 10, 2016)

After the Model A Ford show, I was over at CW Moss and this was inside for sale.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 10, 2016)

In honor of "Sibling Day". I took my boys out for a refreshing Mango Drink,  we rode both Iver Johnson's,  figured, hey their  brothers also!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Apr 10, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like your WF could use a lil privacy



At least it wasn't a step thru...


----------



## mrg (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Apr 11, 2016)

I took a long lunch break today (hush hush) and went home to take a short ride on the 36 flat tank I was able to purchase from Chris ( thank you) she even rides great in Minnesota .


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 11, 2016)

Just finished putting this Snell badged Huffman back together. Rode it today and probably tomorrow also as I'm having a rear hub issue. (I think I put all the parts back in?)


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nicest evening we've had in a while at 45°


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2016)

Rode the LWB double bar over for a much needed frosty beverage.


----------



## Cory (Apr 12, 2016)

Huntington Beach to Newport Peninsula on my 50 Schwinn. Stopped at the Santa Ana River Mouth. It was a low low tide.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 12, 2016)

Had time for a short ride today before my sons soccer practice.  Supposed to be in the fifties today but only got up to 40. At least it's sunny! Sure beats the snow we've had the last two Saturday's.


----------



## Cory (Apr 13, 2016)

Newport Beach to Huntington Beach. 
Always some excitement on the boardwalk.  There was a set of brand new V8 Camaros doing donuts. Sun was out and it's 66 degrees. PERFECTION!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 13, 2016)

Westfield Wednesday…
I rode my 1937 Syracuse about  28 miles...



With the OC riders on our weekly  midweek beach ride....


----------



## mrg (Apr 13, 2016)

37/38 Roadmaster work in progress.


----------



## Cory (Apr 14, 2016)

Quick H.B. ride this morning.  On my Jaguar Mark 2. Love this Bendix 2 speed.


----------



## COB (Apr 14, 2016)

Ford Mike tribute shot...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2016)

Today I flew on my fenderless Packard as far as I could go towards the water...





The single bar is camouflaged amongst the beautiful flowers.....


----------



## spoker (Apr 15, 2016)

i havent had a chance to try out my huchinson tires,do the ride well?hutchinson


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 15, 2016)

Quick lunch with @Schwinn499


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 15, 2016)

Spring in Michigan.... Finally!!!! 1948 Schwinn with Packard badge. One of my favorites!


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 15, 2016)

In preparation for the Ann Arbor show, today I rode all of them. Can't wait for next weekend, gonna be a blast!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 15, 2016)

A quick run to the store this evening.  More of a beer run though.


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Apr 15, 2016)

I rode this one today. Just got it going yesterday after about 2 1/2 years. Nice ride!!


----------



## mrg (Apr 16, 2016)

Hanging at HB pier, stop by if you riding the beach


----------



## the tinker (Apr 16, 2016)

Took the Rat Rod Hawthorne out for a ride this morning. Stopped at Herb's house. He was working on his 35 Packard.
Herb's dad owned the Packard dealership in town here in the 1930's.   He said I should be riding one of the nicer bikes instead of the junky Hawthorne.....Herb tells it like it is.


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 16, 2016)

Tell Herb that belt buckles scratch nice paint jobs!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 16, 2016)

A gal just asked:
"What kind of bike is that?? Is it a Schwinn?"


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 16, 2016)

All bikes are Schwinns! Ha! Rode my red rollfast in back row this morning in Charlotte with Pedal Junky and Pat. Good times!


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Apr 16, 2016)

LOVE the Alexander Rockets!! So Cool!



rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 305801
> View attachment 305808
> View attachment 305809
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 16, 2016)

Took my Roadmaster and another of my Schwinns for a ride today. I have to say, my Schwinn bikes ride better.


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Apr 16, 2016)

Took the Elgin out for day 2. Everything went fine. My daughter rode my Evans!!!


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 16, 2016)

Took a ride on the Shelby Pirate. Saved the old whitewalls and put on a nice set of chain treads, rides so much better than the old hard tires. So nice to have temps in the seventies!


----------



## hellshotrods (Apr 16, 2016)

took Project 36 out for a few laps.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 16, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 306004 View attachment 306005
> 
> took Project 36 out for a few laps.





Looks killer with the mudguards!


----------



## okozzy (Apr 16, 2016)

Those are some beefy tires you got there!!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 16, 2016)

rolled out the Rollfast for a sunny day cruise with the Tacoma Skidkings.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 16, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> Took my Roadmaster and another of my Schwinns for a ride today. I have to say, my Schwinn bikes ride better.
> 
> View attachment 305980




I trust that guy is FILMING, not Dirty Harry.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 17, 2016)

Saving Tempest said:


> I trust that guy is FILMING, not Dirty Harry.




LOL I didn't realize I got myself with my iPhone in there.


----------



## Cory (Apr 17, 2016)

Just getting started on my ride today. It is so nice out! I'm on my prewar Mead Crusader running Felt 50mm wheels and some Franks. On my way to Newport Beach then back to HB.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 17, 2016)

I took a trip back in time on my 1929 American Flyer today!


----------



## frank 81 (Apr 17, 2016)

75 deg,today so 

  I   Rode 2, Sterling & Zenith. Both bikes are for Sale
$405.00 each Shipped bike Flights


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Apr 17, 2016)

I bought this black phantom a year ago or so it wasn't finished. It needed the wiring done on it and the throttle and cable put on it. Well after all afternoon of working on it and cleaning it up I finally put some gas in it and she fired right up. I spent the rest of the day riding it it's a lot easier than pedaling thats for sure. It is a blast to ride I pulled the restricter out of it so I have a little more go fast.


----------



## Cory (Apr 17, 2016)

Some good looking old bikes in this shot, lol. Great ride today from Newport to HB and back. Thanks to all for the ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 17, 2016)

Great day again. I rode my 1940 Western Flyer. 














Cyclingday Rode his 1940 Shelby supreme and Mike rode his 1940 liberty


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 18, 2016)

spoker said:


> i havent had a chance to try out my huchinson tires,do the ride well?hutchinson



Spoker,
I really enjoy riding these tires and they also have Kevlar in them to prevent the thorns from getting to the tubes. 



That is a goat head I pulled out of the tire after I got home; no flats with these so far…



Please excuse the reply post with "used" pics.


----------



## luckyfind (Apr 18, 2016)

Love my 1920's arcbar Iver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Apr 18, 2016)

took the speedline for a good ride,my kids old high school


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 18, 2016)

Took a ride on the Hawthorne. Nice thing is I can ride this easier off road. Went to check the apple and cherry trees just starting to blossom.


----------



## Cory (Apr 19, 2016)

Did a couple hours of work this morning and had to get some fresh air. Woke the wife and kids at 6am and I ran out the door to ride. Another great day in Surf City USA! 



Thanks Joe! Plane looks great and the compliments keep coming. 





Waves are about 2 feet over head. Marvelous. Looks like a party wave, lol.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 19, 2016)

Here's a bike for all the CABERS that still have some snow hanging around...no need for the Cali riders to view this!!

http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/peop...ed-a-bicycle-that-looks-like-a-car/vi-BBrO5MH


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 19, 2016)

Had to go up to Allegan for business. Took along my Western Flyer Shelby. There's still a Western Auto sign above Hunters store, been there for 69 years. Also stopped by the iron bridge from the 1880's.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 19, 2016)

I had a short day at work and so I rode my Elgin Tiki cruiser down to the beach and home. 







I figured out after I got home that I'm going to have to work on this one a little bit.


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 19, 2016)

I rode this while the kids played at the park


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 19, 2016)

35 silverking Tempe town lake


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> 35 silverking Tempe town lake
> 
> View attachment 307497
> 
> ...




Last time I pasted by there, not that long ago, the lake was dry as a bone!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> I took a long lunch break today (hush hush) and went home to take a short ride on the 36 flat tank I was able to purchase from Chris ( thank you) she even rides great in Minnesota . View attachment 304470




NICE!!!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Apr 19, 2016)

mrg said:


> View attachment 304220 View attachment 304221



Nice straight bike!.... That burgundy 'A' panel truck has V/8 wheels [16"]... womder if it also has a V/8?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Apr 19, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Took the Rat Rod Hawthorne out for a ride this morning. Stopped at Herb's house. He was working on his 35 Packard.
> Herb's dad owned the Packard dealership in town here in the 1930's.   He said I should be riding one of the nicer bikes instead of the junky Hawthorne.....Herb tells it like it is.View attachment 305773 View attachment 305774 View attachment 305775




So does that coupe have the eight cylinder... or just a six? Either way, I know it's a Smmmoooooth ride!


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 19, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Last time I pasted by there, not that long ago, the lake was dry as a bone!



It's pretty low at some points


----------



## wasp3245 (Apr 19, 2016)

Beautiful day in Copake NY for flea market and ride on Friday .  The Manhattan ride on Sunday following the auction was perfect. Manhattan mid April is just coming alive.  Both rides are open to all to join in ..plan on pedaling with us next year .
Copake just before ride 
Beautiful Copake  countryside ..and yes that is the moon!
Staten Island ferry heading to the Apple
A top the Brooklyn bridge
Brooklyn Promenaded looking back at Manhattan
West side bike trail along Hudson
Central park


----------



## Cory (Apr 20, 2016)

HB To Newport this morning on my 1950.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 20, 2016)

I've never been back there, but I sure do appreciate what you guys do for the hobby.
Thank you!


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 20, 2016)

test spin,,


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Today I rode my 36 Packard on few errands and took this picture.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 20, 2016)

Rode the Colson double bar down to get...you guessed it, a cold brew.


----------



## mike j (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice shot !  Reminds me of that iconic Edward Hopper painting, Nighthawks.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2016)

Today I rode my 36 electric with the OC riders.


----------



## Cory (Apr 21, 2016)

The OC ride was great today. Rode across most of Huntington Beach on the board walk. 3 straight bars.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 21, 2016)

Would luv'd to have been there today


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 21, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Would luv'd to have been there today



To peel off the shells?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 22, 2016)

Happy Friday. Today I rode my 1940 Western Flyer down to the bank to make a deposit and across the street to McDonald's for a double fillet O fish. 





Jacaranda Street in fountain Valley is in full bloom.


----------



## mrg (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Apr 23, 2016)

Had a nice little spring ride in the Hudson valley on earth day. High of 84, makes you forget how sucky the winter is here. Rode through part of Harriman state park on the palisades along the river. First shot, overlooking the Hudson river & Piermont marsh w/ Westchester in the background. Second, a typical park building, whimsical, organic, earthy,  WPA built, during the depression. Nice ride, these trails interconnect, go for miles along the river & inland.


----------



## the freewheeler (Apr 23, 2016)

This beautiful Colson, soon to be shipped off to @Robertriley ...coast to coast


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2016)

Today I rode my 1937 Syracuse garage sailing the neighborhood near me. 



I was surprised to see this old Schwinn racer still sitting there at 10:30 in the morning





She told me her husband had passed away and he had rode it to Penn State for his masters degree in 1950. He recently had some work done to it so that he could ride it again and so I bought it. Took it for a little ride and I'm going to sell it tomorrow at veterans Stadium swap meet for $100


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Apr 23, 2016)

We are home from ML swap; almost dry. Trying out this acquisition [1 of 2 Green Manta Ray, known by me, @ the ML show/swap; not the beautiful restored one]. This is a 1st ride for me on this one. I now have a green Schwinn; but, I am still not wearing green on St Patty's day... I'm an 'Orange Man', and always will be. It's OG,save the rear 'slick' has been replaced; the shift lever gear position decal is gone..



 

 

 

For some of my Caber friends: on the way home, last night, I saw this in Crawfordsville, IN. It had CA. tags on it.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 23, 2016)

took the new found huffman out for a ride .i like it . thanks bruce and nate for selling it to me from bicycle larry


----------



## luckyfind (Apr 24, 2016)

Just got this sweet 1915 Lenox Mining Co bike up and running. Took it for a test ride. Pretty happy with the Noah's wood rims!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Apr 24, 2016)

had this bike for a couple years now,it was time for a little clean up and ride!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 25, 2016)

Took my new purchase customized JC Higgins for a spin. I don't care what the bike purest say, it's a bad a$$ bike!!!


----------



## tikicruiser (Apr 25, 2016)

I agree it is a "Bad A$$" bike, and "Screw" the purist's!


----------



## tech549 (Apr 25, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> Took my new purchase customized JC Higgins for a spin. I don't care what the bike purest say, it's a bad a$$ bike!!!
> 
> View attachment 309141



 dan congrats on your purchase,i have a similar customized Higgins and its a great rider!!!


----------



## npence (Apr 25, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> Took my new purchase customized JC Higgins for a spin. I don't care what the bike purest say, it's a bad a$$ bike!!!
> 
> View attachment 309141



Glad to see the bike went to a good home that is the bike my dad built and sold at AA. Enjoy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 25, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> I agree it is a "Bad A$$" bike, and "Screw" the purist's!




Thanks


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 26, 2016)

npence said:


> Glad to see the bike went to a good home that is the bike my dad built and sold at AA. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cool. I didn't get his name or ask if he's on the CABE. He gave me a good deal. I could have bought bikes for the same price but they were bikes I see all the time. I like the uniqueness of this bike!


----------



## Cory (Apr 26, 2016)

Perfect Morning in Surfcity! Did about 2 hours work this morning and decided to clear my head before I get back to it. 
On my C-model Mead Crusader 20 inch tall frame. 



The AVP is coming up, I will be here people watching for sure!









Rustjunkie dropped off a fresh restore Sunday at the vet swap and this is my first ride on it.

 I am stoked! [emoji1] [emoji106]


----------



## Cory (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm running a 44t 16t set up and not enjoying it, lol. Looks like I'm going back to a 18t or 20t in the back.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 26, 2016)

Cory, that's a stunning bike and the brand new Troxel leather is killer. 
Have you ever tried Sheldon's gear calculator? 
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gear-calc.html
Guessing your wheel size as 24" nominal, your gear inches are 63, which is right where most people want a single-speed. 
18t will give you 56", and 20t will give you 50" (which is really a climbing gear and might spin you out too frequently)

My ride last Friday was on my spin machine, '77 Raleigh rebuilt as a cyclotouriste, which is not as cool as your Mead Cruiser,
but a long-distance bike geared for big climbs with load



I bought it in fall '76 when the new model was just coming out.  But everywhere I stopped Friday, it began a conversation, and I was happy to share about our history together.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 26, 2016)

ps - Gear-inches is literally what size the drive wheel would be if this were a penny-farthing




my cyclotouriste I showed above has 22" (underdrive, 26T granny chainring and 32t big cog) to 104" on the drivetrain



the two big rings are half-steps that split the steps between the rear cogs - I basically have 5" steps from end to end


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 26, 2016)

Today I rode my 36 electric C-mod over to Mike's house to catch up on some rides and events...





Cool place to go and check out bike stuff









And I wanted to take some new pics with the parade struts, crossbar, and side stand.


----------



## catfish (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## tech549 (Apr 27, 2016)

added some bling on the rocket took for a test ride,thanks joe the b-52 is awesome!!


----------



## Cory (Apr 27, 2016)

Great Newport Beach to Huntington Beach ride today. On my 50 Schwinn.


----------



## mrg (Apr 27, 2016)

Another nice day to ride, well its always a good day to ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 28, 2016)

I got to ride my Shadow while being paid by the hour to the city of Long Beach twice this week. Their address is triple3 W. Ocean Blvd. so it was a real nice ride. 





I got home early both days. Today I rode my 36 Packard just to go for a ride. It's the one parked by the door and easily thrown into the back of a truck and rides really fast. 





Some serious patina on this pole that the dogs pee on....



This beautiful big house right across the street from the park. Check out their front lawn. That is real grass I had to touch it to know for sure.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 29, 2016)

Waiting for Steve and Mike at the donut shop for a quick am ride


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 29, 2016)

old ride, but a trip to Sweetish Hill Bakery in Austin

 (bear claws in that bag...)


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 29, 2016)

Back to work!


----------



## Cory (Apr 29, 2016)

Tripple3 Mark just road his sweet Flyer to my house. We are just heading out to go to some local estate sales.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2016)

Yeah, i did!
1940 Western Flyer
A nice coastal loop. 







First time I have seen a sand sculpture ad…






Cory is no small Man


----------



## tikicruiser (Apr 29, 2016)

Did a post office run for my wife this morning, so I rode my errand wanna be vintage bike. A converted Trek single speed Mtn. bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2016)

Went for a lil ride around the mysterious Devil's Gate Dam today on the Napoleon. Always wanted to check this place out as a kid, but never got to until today. This place is surrounded by stories of the occult, Satanism, child disappearances and said to be a portal to Hell....


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2016)

Dusted off the SamSco and met up with Steve for a brew...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2016)

Donut run...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2016)

One more stop before heading home...





 
Homeward bound...


----------



## wasp3245 (Apr 30, 2016)

Happy Friday ! Critical Mass in Chicago ...with temps dropping through the 40's  it felt as if April was giving way to March not May ..but no snow so all is good.  About 300 riders on bicycles and one on a  Bronco .  Rolling art in front of rusty art. Bridge shot, crossing on to Goose Island by the mighty beam of the oil lamp.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 30, 2016)

I left on my 37 Syracuse to hit some garage sales and Golden West College swap meet. 









Stopped in Del taco for a cheap burrito and some french fries


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 30, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> One more stop before heading home...
> View attachment 310885
> View attachment 310886
> Homeward bound...
> ...



I'm digging that robin. Those have grown on me.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 30, 2016)

I am home now and wanted to show some of d spoils


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 30, 2016)

Riding my Glidacycle by Lake St. Clair


----------



## tikicruiser (Apr 30, 2016)

Mike I see you took a couple of left over can's of spray paint with you.J.K. Did you guy's ride up to pasadena la canada, or did you truck it up there?


----------



## mrg (Apr 30, 2016)

A pre-CWC ride-ride


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 30, 2016)

Tried out my new ride today. Unfortunately I didn't get to far.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2016)

The SamSco was still out, so rode it to get pizza and beer with Brian and Ron.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2016)

Last minute pre CWC Ride shakedown run.


----------



## tripple3 (May 1, 2016)

Today I rode my 1940 western flyer on the CWC convention ride with the  cyclone coasters...
Mike Cory and I at the 7-Eleven. 











City of Long Beach put these in along the bike path's; pretty handy


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 1, 2016)

neat idea! (and a sweet bike)


----------



## Cory (May 1, 2016)

Nice 50 mile ride today for the OC riders. I was on my 50 straight bar from Huntington Beach to Long Beach and back. 

















Found this bike for sale on the ride in someone's garage. We couldn't come together.....today. I did end up buying a 81 Schwinn Cruiser off him in original ok conditon with a atom drum and 5 speed. MRG was nice enough to let me put it in his station wagon and drag it to his house for me, THANKS! [emoji1] [emoji106]


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2016)

Rode the ~41 Roadmaster at the Coaster's CWC ride today.


----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2016)

Today I rode my 1936 Packard LWB single bar by Colson to a couple local parks.  





Pretty windy, pretty day.


----------



## Cory (May 3, 2016)

Today I am riding my 50 Schwinn. Guess I'm a little early when I spook the coyotes, lol.


----------



## Cory (May 3, 2016)

Huntington Beach Pier almost ready for avp.


----------



## rollfaster (May 3, 2016)

I'm a little late, rode my trusty 37 Rollfast early Sunday morning.


----------



## fattyre (May 3, 2016)

Took the Jaguar out for a short ride.


----------



## Robertriley (May 3, 2016)

I went on a ride with the kids the otherday but had to promise them donuts to do it.


----------



## Robertriley (May 3, 2016)

Rode the Colson to coffee after my doctors doctor's appointment.  I'm ready for my day now.


----------



## cds2323 (May 3, 2016)

Rode the Hawthorne after coaching soccer this evening. Checked on some spots I pick morels at. Not too many yet this spring. Hoping after the rain tonight and warmer temps this week that more come up.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 3, 2016)

Frosty pops with @fordmike65


----------



## CrazyDave (May 4, 2016)

Morels and Roadmasters!!!! These are some of my favorite things! (singing) lolol...good stuff guys.


----------



## Robertriley (May 4, 2016)

Monday morning



Wednesday morning


----------



## Robertriley (May 4, 2016)




----------



## pedal_junky (May 5, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Went for a lil ride around the mysterious Devil's Gate Dam today on the Napoleon. Always wanted to check this place out as a kid, but never got to until today. This place is surrounded by stories of the occult, Satanism, child disappearances and said to be a portal to Hell....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310874





Couldn't help myself.
"What area code is 666? And that star reminds me of Patric."


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 5, 2016)

Today I met a class of 4th graders at the river, and since I was going to the river, hauled along a bike. 
Since Thanksgiving, the kids have raised rainbow trout from eggs to fry in a refrigerated aquarium in their classroom. 
I head up Trout in the Classroom for the state (volunteer) and have a dozen schools and a thousand kids involved.  It's a bit like herding cats, but have the teachers here for that...
And it was a beautiful place, a private residence -  one of 17 locations on the Guadalupe tailrace where our Trout Unlimited chapter leases access. 


 
the kids lined up to get in the cold water - at this spot, 50 degrees, even in summer, even in drought, which we don't have this year - we should summer-over 16 miles of fish this year



and release their trout fry


 
This isn't about fish - the class put 115 rainbow fry into the river (I know the odds of one making to adult, and no need to spell it out).  We're not raising trout here, we're raising conservationists. 
Service done, I went back to park at the VFW hall at the top of River Road, and took off on the bike. 

The ride down to Huaco Springs is about 14 mi one way, and return the same way.  It rolls up and down the bluffs along the river and crosses the river 5 times. 
While most of the river is fast, I only had decent landings at slow spots - it's all private camps, and access is limited. 
The morning started off in the 50s, but sunny and dry, quickly warmed into the 80s - not complaining. 
But the beauty of this ride, most of it is enveloped in cypress tunnels, so it's always 15 degrees cooler in the shade by the river than on the bare sunny highway. 
A few stops along the way.  '92 Viner CX frame built as a modern upright lightweight (and sorry, phone photos). 
Huaco Springs


 
Rocking R


 
Ponderosa


 
(phone color is a bit off, the red is not quite this lipstick)
about those s. Texas tailwater rainbows - we're gonna need a bigger net


----------



## pedal_junky (May 5, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Frosty pops with @fordmike65
> 
> View attachment 312336 View attachment 312337



Hooray frosty pops!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2016)

Stopped and took a breather after enjoying some tasty "frosty pops" with rustjunkie


----------



## Robertriley (May 5, 2016)

Out for some oatmeal.


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 5, 2016)

Trespassing and Violating the Port of Tacoma wetlands project on the "Flying Ace".


----------



## mrg (May 5, 2016)

Didn't know it took 3 months to dig a well, because of the drought water went from a few hundred feet to 1300 ft. well something to check out on my rides.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2016)

I'm starting to think your barista has a crush on you...unless he's into Colsons



Robertriley said:


> Rode the Colson to coffee after my doctors doctor's appointment.  I'm ready for my day now.
> View attachment 312150






Robertriley said:


> Monday morning
> View attachment 313268


----------



## Robertriley (May 6, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm starting to think your barista has a crush on you...unless he's into Colsons



Are you getting jealous?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 6, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Are you getting jealous?



Hahahaba

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2016)

I'm  riding my 36 electric today...
















We got wet; it was fun.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Are you getting jealous?



Maybe just a lil...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 6, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Maybe just a lil...



What about all the hot male bartenders you text me about that love your old "bike"?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 6, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> What about all the hot male bartenders you text me about that love your old "bike"?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



They love it when he orders the "anal-five"


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 6, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> They love it when he orders the "anal-five"



Or that "Mississippi mud" .... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (May 6, 2016)

Tripple3 and I are out in the rain. On my 36ish Schwinn Cadillac from one end of Huntington Beach to the other.




 





That's run off not sewage, lol.







Brunch at Sugar Shack[emoji12]


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Dan the bike man (May 6, 2016)

Couldn't ask for a more beautiful day to ride the JC Higgins!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 6, 2016)

And just enough day light left to go for a glide! Added a horn


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 6, 2016)

nice day after the rain ended


----------



## tikicruiser (May 6, 2016)

Hey Rustystone are those 2 character's on your handlebar's from the M.I.B. movie?


----------



## tripple3 (May 7, 2016)

Today I rode my 36 Packard long wheelbase single bar over to Mike's house.


----------



## Cory (May 7, 2016)

Out on my "Garage Sale Find" that I bought this morning. Think a 1994 Giant made Schwinn Cruiser. Out cruising my hood.


----------



## cds2323 (May 7, 2016)

Took the 37 Oriole for a shakedown after new grease added to bottom bracket.
Funny story, I posted pics of this bike last fall and again in March after putting the red tires on. Last fall put a rider wheelset on from a bike I sold to go on a long family ride. The Elgin wheelset needs work and is mismatched. It rode sluggishly so I turned back after a couple miles. Looked it over and saw nothing obvious. Chain was ok. Crank was turning freely and appeared to be adjusted ok. Back in 2013 I had taken bike completely apart to clean and regrease it. I also straightened the top bar of frame, it had a motor mounted at one time. Checked the frame alignment and put it away as winter was coming.

Fast forward to last fall, I put the rider wheels on and off I went. This spring I put the red tires on and went for a short ride, still rode like a pig. I figured the driveline was out of line or a bearing blew in the rear hub. Took it apart the other day and found the problem. Absolutely no grease in the bottom bracket! Then I remembered back in 2013 that I was out of grease when I rebuilt it and straightened the frame. I had put it all together anyway to check the driveline,etc. Everything was aligned ok. Since winter was coming I put it away and forgot about it. There it sat til last fall when I put the wheels on for that family ride. No wonder it was so sluggish. Groaning and squeaking.

Well, with the new grease it no longer rides like a pig. Looking forward to tomorrow's Mother's Day ride.

Edit: Yes, I did feel pretty stupid. It spun fine on the workbench but under load, sheesh!


----------



## oldfart36 (May 8, 2016)

One last time out for the Monarch, before I tear it down!


----------



## keith kodish (May 8, 2016)

Cory said:


> Great Newport Beach to Huntington Beach ride today. On my 50 Schwinn.





rode this morning,built yesterday. 39 model 21 huffman lafrance.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (May 8, 2016)

Nice day in Romeo. Riding the 62 Hiawatha Silver Jet.View attachment 314623 View attachment 314622


----------



## Evans200 (May 8, 2016)

Nice day in Romeo. Riding the 62 Hiawatha Silver Jet.View attachment 314623 View attachment 314622


----------



## jd56 (May 8, 2016)

Took the ladies and a few of us guys out for a Mom's Day ride at the Va. Beach oceanfront today.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2016)

Installed the NOS headlight and took the Hex Tube out for a quick ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2016)

Today I rode 37 Syracuse with the OC riders up to the circle city ride in orange












This is "dads" bike


----------



## Cory (May 8, 2016)

Took a ride to Orange from Fountain Valley on my 50 straight bar.  Clocked about 40 miles today with my friends. When we got to Orange we did the "Circle City Ride". Great time was had by all. 



Hippy Mike




My friends all in one shot [emoji12] [emoji106]


----------



## DonChristie (May 8, 2016)

Checking out my new neighborhood with FBoggs and others.


----------



## rollfaster (May 8, 2016)

Rode my ugly but trusty 39 Hiawatha.


----------



## fboggs1986 (May 8, 2016)

Small Hurricane ride today! Last one before my move to Chicago!




Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (May 9, 2016)

Old reliable


----------



## Robertriley (May 9, 2016)

Just around the block to get it ready to sell


----------



## Robertriley (May 9, 2016)

One more bike wiped down and rode around the block to get it ready to sell


----------



## fordmike65 (May 9, 2016)

Rolled the ~41 Roadmaster tonight.


----------



## Jarod24 (May 9, 2016)

This was a few days ago, just forgot to post on here. Was out in Denver last week for a graduation in Boulder. Met up with a few fellow old bike lovers from the old bikes club. They showed me around town. Had a great time. I rode my old 38/39 Elgin that I gave to some family out there last year.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 10, 2016)

Rode out and found an old friend for my 38 Colson...


----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2016)

This morning I rode my shadow over to the shop and then along coast highway for a bit...





Then I worked on dry fitting my Shelby rat to see how it fits. Super cool low n slow easy rider. 





Definitely needs more work in the fork to head tube.


----------



## Local 13 (May 10, 2016)

Nice day for a ride on my twin bar.


----------



## Jarod24 (May 10, 2016)

Got my Dayton all dialed in today, super smooth rider now. Thanks to @dougfisk for setting me up with the wheels!


----------



## Robertriley (May 11, 2016)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Rode out and found an old friend for my 38 Colson...View attachment 315565



 Perfect match!


----------



## mrg (May 11, 2016)

Took the mixed up 41 DX out for a spin


----------



## Robertriley (May 11, 2016)

Yesterday's ride


----------



## Robertriley (May 11, 2016)

Today's ride


----------



## THE STIG (May 12, 2016)




----------



## SirMike1983 (May 12, 2016)

It's nice having the longer daylight to ride after work. We've had some bad weather here though- about 2 weeks worth of rain on and off. Tonight was cloudy but dry.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 12, 2016)

rode the higgin jet flow to day . it is a super nice rider . out of all the bikes i have its

 the best one for me!!!!  from bicycle ;larry


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 14, 2016)

The real Juanita needed dish wash soap, today... *to the dollar store! *OK, I showed you a shot of my ML acquisition, @ a distance, just after we got home... I spent about six long days cleaning and adjusting... then we had constant rain... Today, I rode to the dollar store; and, stopped on the way for a few minutes.


----------



## Robertriley (May 14, 2016)

I took the 38 Bluebird to Ethan's ball game today (9-6 win!)  A guy in an old but very clean early 60's pickup damn near broke his next looking back at the bike after he passed me.  I love when that happens.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2016)

Still going strong...


----------



## Evans200 (May 15, 2016)

Maiden Voyage. Got this 51 Columbia Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol from jd56. First ride around Romeo this morning. Easy riding balloon bike, smooth and quiet.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 15, 2016)




----------



## bicycle larry (May 15, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I took the 38 Bluebird to Ethan's ball game today (9-6 win!)  A guy in an old but very clean early 60's pickup damn near broke his next looking back at the bike after he passed me.  I love when that happens.
> View attachment 317165



 thats a reel nice blue bird you got there robertriley glade to see your enjoying it !!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 317168





Thought that bike looked familiar! V/r Shawn


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 15, 2016)

lots of clouds but no rain


----------



## JAF/CO (May 15, 2016)

37 CWC Sacramento Ca


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2016)

I took the 1942 Huffman built Firestone Pilot down to the beach to ride with the boys.


----------



## Robertriley (May 15, 2016)

Added the basket to the Rollie and took it to lunch


----------



## hawkster19 (May 15, 2016)

Finished up its rehab and then took the first ride on my 1957 Hornet today. It was sublime.


----------



## the2finger (May 16, 2016)

First ride after its refresh at least nothing fell off still prefer my Roadmasters


----------



## tripple3 (May 16, 2016)

Today I rode by 1940 Western Flyer down to the beach.



I rode over to Cory's after that and ended up going to lunch with Mike.


----------



## mrg (May 16, 2016)

Just realized the week nite car show season had started, found a OG paint fork to replace the one my friend screwed up almost 40 yrs ago, rides good again and matches pretty good!


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2016)

mrg said:


> View attachment 318000 View attachment 318001 View attachment 318002 View attachment 318003 Just realized the week nite car show season had started, found a OG paint fork to replace the one my friend screwed up almost 40 yrs ago, rides good again and matches pretty good!




Since you never ride those Lime Cruisers how about sending them over here?


----------



## rcole45 (May 16, 2016)




----------



## rcole45 (May 16, 2016)

I am a little late posting. this is a photo from yesterdays ride with the boys. My green straight bar, Martys Huffman, Corys tall prewar straight bar and hippy Mikes prewar straight bar. Great day with good people.


----------



## filmonger (May 17, 2016)

Same ride - different place


----------



## tripple3 (May 17, 2016)

Wow! Over 3000 replies on this thread… 
Today I rode my 36 electric over to  Santa Ana


----------



## the2finger (May 17, 2016)

Old Reliable II


----------



## fordmike65 (May 17, 2016)

Rode my Colson over to check out the Monrovia Days celebration at Library Park this past Sunday. Snapped a pic with Monrovia's first fire truck


----------



## tripple3 (May 17, 2016)

This bike rides great!
I am back home now







it is a bad idea to ride on the wrong side of the street downhill into oncoming traffic; so I ride on the sidewalk....


----------



## mrg (May 17, 2016)

Doing some tuning and riding deciding what to ride at Yoso!


----------



## hawkster19 (May 18, 2016)

Rode my 1960's AMF Roadmaster built Hiawatha to the post office today. With such amazing weather, I took the scenic route and I took my camera. 

The last image is one of those "oops, my other cool man stuff is in the background so you can admire it" accidental/not accidental picture since I also drove my 1952 to the studio today. Hey, at least give me credit for admitting I did it on purpose.


----------



## Oldnut (May 18, 2016)

Took the 41 airflite out on its maiden voyage tonight.built it from a really nice frame


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 18, 2016)

1980's tribute Western flyer that I picked up pretty cheap earlier this year. Went 6 miles, rides nice!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 18, 2016)

Got this 1966 cycle truck at Ann Arbor. Had the sign done, going for a second ride of the evening, first time on this bike.


----------



## tikicruiser (May 18, 2016)

Rode this one today.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> Rode this one today.View attachment 318725 View attachment 318726 View attachment 318727




Hope you meant the bike. Those frets look a lil uncomfortable...


----------



## tikicruiser (May 18, 2016)

Mike, you should have been a comedian not a Ford mechanic! You could take this guy's place


----------



## tripple3 (May 18, 2016)

Today was a bike day as far as working on them and adjusting; cleaning the chain ...
I finished putting my Shelby together; took it for a ride down the parking structure.











The geometry on this bike is different than all my other bikes and I cannot let go of the handlebars for any length of time; yet....


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> Mike, you should have been a comedian not a Ford mechanic! You could take this guy's place



 I got the chops!


----------



## tikicruiser (May 18, 2016)

Yes you do my friend!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 18, 2016)

Why do I feel a nursery rhyme coming on? lolol...MRG I love the paint on your roadmaster....beautiful bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 19, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Why do I feel a nursery rhyme coming on? lolol...MRG I love the paint on your roadmaster....beautiful bike.



Little Boy Blue (blew).....He needed the money. OH!!!!!


----------



## Robertriley (May 19, 2016)

I rode this to OneUgly's house for an engine swap.   It should be rolling with a fresh motor this weekend


----------



## mrg (May 19, 2016)

Well I guess summers here with the weeknight car shows starting again, my bridge crossing getting kinda sketchy, see the homeless tents and don't know what those guys are doing in the water, fishing?, and what you can't see is tents just to my left so a very quick pic and run!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 19, 2016)

Enjoyed a cold refreshment or 2...or 3 on the Napoleon.


----------



## rollfaster (May 19, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Today was a bike day as far as working on them and adjusting; cleaning the chain ...
> I finished putting my Shelby together; took it for a ride down the parking structure.
> View attachment 318747View attachment 318748View attachment 318749View attachment 318750View attachment 318751
> The geometry on this bike is different than all my other bikes and I cannot let go of the handlebars for any length of time; yet....



Love these frames. I will be getting my third one today, it'll be a fenderless build at least for now. What badge it this one wearing?


----------



## tripple3 (May 19, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Love these frames.... What badge it this one wearing?



no badge. The hole spacing is closer together than my Hiawatha badge I have; so it gets a tiki head....



It would be a great spot for one of these but I don't have it anymore.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 19, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 19, 2016)

The brefusses with some homies


----------



## tripple3 (May 19, 2016)

I am riding fordmike65s Pottstown Mercury....


----------



## tripple3 (May 19, 2016)

Picture spot to make me want to start drinking…


----------



## tikicruiser (May 19, 2016)

That used to be the entrance to "Uncle Kal's" underground slot car track. I used to take my boy's there many many year's ago.Not the actual track but very similar. Could'nt find any pict's of the real track's they had there.


----------



## cds2323 (May 19, 2016)

Had time for a ride after running myself ragged at my sons soccer practice. Went and checked out the new blueberry fields being put in. I had mentioned to my son that I didn't find many morels this year. My spots only had one or two, most had none. He asked me to describe what they looked like and I told him. He said he'd seen a bunch of them a few days ago. He showed me, they were in a corner of my front yard I haven't mowed in three weeks or so, been a rainy month (and cold). Anyway found about 15. Gonna pick em tomorrow and have a cook out this weekend.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 19, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> That used to be the entrance to "Uncle Kal's" underground slot car track. I used to take my boy's there many many year's ago.Not the actual track but very similar. Could'nt find any pict's of the real track's they had there.



I grew up in the AutoWorld catalog, built many cars from there, and modified many others with parts and motors.
I had 1/32 Strombecker track, and future BIL traded all his Revell track for Strombecker track, and I could cover a 2-car garage with track.
my best was an anglewinder, and the body was McLaren MK6


 

 
and yes, it was painted McLaren orange


----------



## tripple3 (May 20, 2016)

I am pretty excited this morning. I woke up early and I'm riding my Yosemite Tiki  Elgin; waiting for Cory to pick me up....


----------



## fordmike65 (May 20, 2016)

Loading up the car and getting on the road soon. See you there!


----------



## Cory (May 20, 2016)

On the road with tripple3. All fueled up for Yosemite.


----------



## rollfaster (May 20, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Loading up the car and getting on the road soon. See you there!View attachment 319302



Nice to see that old Merc again.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 20, 2016)

Cory said:


> On the road with tripple3. All fueled up for Yosemite.



How did you get Mark (mrg) up so early???


----------



## Cory (May 20, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> How did you get Mark (mrg) up so early???



I just had to honk the horn and toss rocks at his windows until he came out.
Just sat for breakfast on the north side of the grapevine.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Had time for a ride after running myself ragged at my sons soccer practice. Went and checked out the new blueberry fields being put in. I had mentioned to my son that I didn't find many morels this year. My spots only had one or two, most had none. He asked me to describe what they looked like and I told him. He said he'd seen a bunch of them a few days ago. He showed me, they were in a corner of my front yard I haven't mowed in three weeks or so, been a rainy month (and cold). Anyway found about 15. Gonna pick em tomorrow and have a cook out this weekend.View attachment 319163 View attachment 319161 View attachment 319160





Loves me some morels! I miss mushroom season by a week or so in Indiana when I go up for MLC/AA. Enjoy. V/r Shawn


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 20, 2016)

On our way too!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 20, 2016)

Stopped off at Sequoia National Park


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 20, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 319352
> On our way too!



be careful if you drive through one of these


----------



## rustjunkie (May 20, 2016)

Beautiful day here in Monrovia. Taking a break to get out and enjoy a little of it on the Raleigh:


----------



## hawkster19 (May 20, 2016)

I'm a little late but I rode this guy home last night for supper. This one has a very old school, heavyweight feel when you're cruising along. It's a great ride.


----------



## mrg (May 20, 2016)




----------



## mrg (May 20, 2016)

No rain today


----------



## Cory (May 20, 2016)

Were riding in the park! Glorious! I'm on my prewar Schwinn Straight Bar. 
!


----------



## tripple3 (May 20, 2016)

Friday in Yosemite valley


----------



## pedal_junky (May 20, 2016)

Cory said:


> I just had to honk the horn and toss rocks at his windows until he came out.
> Just sat for breakfast on the north side of the grapevine.



Ahh, love the Black Bear Diner!


----------



## hawkster19 (May 21, 2016)

You guys always post the coolest balloon tire rides but it seems I've been on a middleweight kick lately. There's no other way to ride this Schwinn rat rod except sloooowwwwww. No other speed feels right but it's always a fun ride.


----------



## Cory (May 21, 2016)

First ride of the day in Yosemite with my good buddy Tripple3.  On my 39 Mead Crusader.


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2016)

I am riding my 42 Elgin tiki cruiser again; all around the Yosemite valley floor..


----------



## serg (May 21, 2016)

My son is 10 years old. First ride today.


----------



## Evans200 (May 21, 2016)

70 and sunny. After fixing the kickstand, and getting the head light and tail light to work, was time for a cold one and a ride around Romeo. Sporting new hub caps, and getting patriotic with the flag set.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 21, 2016)

very nice looking bike al . the hub caps look reel good on it  from bicycle larry


----------



## Robertriley (May 21, 2016)

I did a couple quick errands on the bikes today. I took the rollfast to the farmers market to meet the wife because it had a basket.  When I put a new rack and reflector on the Sam Sco and took it for a spin


----------



## Evans200 (May 21, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> very nice looking bike al . the hub caps look reel good on it  from bicycle larry



Thanks Larry, I swiped the hub caps off the 59 Evans. Look better on the Columbia.


----------



## Evans200 (May 21, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I did a couple quick errands on the bikes today. I took the rollfast to the farmers market to meet the wife because it had a basket.  When I put a new rack and reflector on the Sam Sco and took it for a spinView attachment 319806 View attachment 319807 View attachment 319808



The Rollfast is off the charts. Love the Wingo jeweled ornaments on the basket.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 21, 2016)

Took the Raleigh out for a cold one today


----------



## mrg (May 21, 2016)




----------



## None (May 21, 2016)

mrg said:


> View attachment 319871 View attachment 319872



So awesome! Looks amazing. Next year for sure I'm going!


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2016)

Still beautiful, no rain in Yosemite...
it started raining right after the barbecue was over.


----------



## Robertriley (May 21, 2016)

One last ride tonight.  My #1 girl and I went out for Cocoa and Coffee.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 21, 2016)

Awwww...that helmet...lololol


----------



## fboggs1986 (May 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## videoranger (May 22, 2016)

I love that smile! A true bike girl.


----------



## tripple3 (May 22, 2016)

I rode my 42 Elgin tiki cruiser and I rode Corys 39 Mead crusader; Sunday morning in the valley...


----------



## rollfaster (May 22, 2016)

Rode my 38 Shelby Cadillac after putting in together. What a great ride, very comfortable.


----------



## JAF/CO (May 22, 2016)

Great day at Yosemite 


On the way home 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 22, 2016)

Paradise...


----------



## fboggs1986 (May 22, 2016)

Took the Shelby out for a spin today. 




Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (May 22, 2016)

Took the Triumph out for a ride


----------



## tikicruiser (May 22, 2016)

Took the rusty Columbia out for a late afternoon ride and coffee.


----------



## THE STIG (May 22, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> Took the Triumph out for a ride
> 
> View attachment 320181




I'll take the seat n tank


----------



## bikeyard (May 22, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> I'll take the seat n tank



That is funny poop.  I've had this bike since 1993, good thing I'm not a parter.  Did you ever finish your streamline motorcycle?


----------



## THE STIG (May 22, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> Did you ever finish your streamline motorcycle?




Noah......... someday


----------



## Cory (May 22, 2016)

What a great morning for a ride. The animals were out. Here is tripple3 on his Elgin. I am on my Mead Crusader. 
A Tripple3 seen in the wild.

















 A icy bridge.











 Some ducks cruising by.


----------



## Cory (May 22, 2016)

The often missed side of Yosemite.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 22, 2016)

Spent the weekend riding the crusty Merc in God's Country.


----------



## mrg (May 22, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 23, 2016)

I like boardwalks.  We have 1/3-mi one that crosses a marsh on the Salado Creek greenway (I rode my Raleigh there yesterday).  
I like the sound big soft tires make over the boards - the same sound as the playing card held with clothespin against the spokes.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 23, 2016)

Spent the weekend with Mike while he spent the weekend in Gods country... Took the Arrow


----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2016)

Glad that Arrow is getting enjoyed--that's what they were made for! I also like the seat upgrade. I was just notified by FEDEX that my replacement for that bike has been delivered to the house. V/r Shawn


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 23, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Glad that Arrow is getting enjoyed--that's what they were made for! I also like the seat upgrade. I was just notified by FEDEX that my replacement for that bike has been delivered to the house. V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn. The bike rode perfectly.  You did a great job on the polish.. Plenty of compliments.  Already looking forward to next year's ride!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 23, 2016)

Needed some fasteners so took the Raleigh to Home Depot and back


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 23, 2016)

Raspberry chocolate parfait at Ermas frozen custard Utica, MI. Went 6 miles round trip on my 1976 heavy-Duti


----------



## Maskadeo (May 23, 2016)

Found this in my travels over the weekend and rode it to the beach because it's 80 degrees in Michigan!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (May 23, 2016)

took the evensville plate of and put the ohio plate on the black monark . this would be a good plate for you evans 200 then took it for a ride . reel nice day here  from bicycle larry


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 23, 2016)

Cruised around with Mike and Ron for lunch and some java...


----------



## cyclingday (May 23, 2016)

This is a 1942 Huffman built Firestone Pilot.
We held our annual Yosemite meet and greet ride this past weekend.
As I crossed the stone bridge spanning the Merced river, I thought this might make for a cool picture.
The slightest breeze or and errant tourists elbow, and that thing would have been gone.
The river was flowing about 2000 cubic feet per second, so that old bike would have disappeared in an instant.
Disclaimer!
(Don't try this at home folks.)
No Huffmans were harmed in the making of this photograph.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (May 23, 2016)

My middle son and I rode our bikes for a dinner snack...



He is riding my 36 Packard long wheelbase single bar...







I rode my 1940 Western Flyer and we stopped at the dollar tree for an ice cream sandwich.


----------



## wasp3245 (May 23, 2016)

Beautiful day in the neighborhood yesterday. Checking out a few of the routes for the up coming Wheelmen annual meet hosted at the Elmhurst College .


----------



## mrg (May 23, 2016)

Glad the weeknite car shows started again!


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2016)

I rode my 36 electric down to the beach,  caught this rider...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 24, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my 36 electric down to the beach,  caught this rider...
> View attachment 320779View attachment 320780View attachment 320781




Gotta love the look on his face......


----------



## Cory (May 24, 2016)

Yosemite was nice, but.......


My first ride on my 79 spitfire 5. Newport Pier, Newport Beach California.


----------



## Cory (May 24, 2016)

And Balboa Pier....


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Gotta love the look on his face......



The look on his face when I caught him was fright; but we talked while I rode no hands in a lower gear than he was in.


----------



## cyclingday (May 24, 2016)

I got a nice treat today.
The Beach Bums were out riding today, and I mentioned how much I wished that I was out riding with them.
So, Mark/Tripple3, handed me the bar, and said take it for a spin!
So, the bike I rode today, was Marks 1936 Schwinn built Electric, fully adorned and accessorized.
I described it as akin to a magic carpet ride.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2016)

Thank you Marty for the complement; it is always good to see you. 
We rode down to Newport pier and had lunch at Charlie's chili. 







I pick this bike often and for a very long time now; it is a great rider, my only Schwinn.


----------



## Robertriley (May 24, 2016)

Cruised the BSA to coffee today


----------



## mrg (May 25, 2016)

Nice to be back in sunny socal


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 25, 2016)

really nice photos...


----------



## Cory (May 25, 2016)

Wife and I on a late morning ride for breakfast. I'm in my Spitfire and she is riding her relatively new Electra.


----------



## Cory (May 26, 2016)

It's the OC boys out on a ride today. I am pedaling to meet them right now. I'm at the Santa Ana River mouth pouring into the ocean in Newport Beach California. 3rd day in a row on my 79 Spitfire.


----------



## Robertriley (May 26, 2016)

Lunch ride from yesterday


----------



## tripple3 (May 26, 2016)

I am riding my Shelby Tiki Rider all the way to the point that the MasterLink fell out...







Right around here the chain fell off and we hunted for the MasterLink and Ron tied it on with dental floss. 





It made it to our favorite lunch spot the pizza lounge.


----------



## bikeyard (May 26, 2016)

Riding the Waverly.  The new Shur Spin is ridiculous, awesome.


----------



## bikeyard (May 26, 2016)

Rode this last night


----------



## fordmike65 (May 26, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2016)

Last stop...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 27, 2016)

Last...Last Stop


----------



## tripple3 (May 27, 2016)

Today I rode @Jarod24 's Hiawatha to the Redbox and McDonald's...







I am storing the bike until the Shelby invasion and I wanted to see if it was roadworthy to ride all the way there.
I am going to have to take it on a longer ride to check it out.


----------



## the2finger (May 27, 2016)

Thanks Stig she rides like a dream


----------



## wasp3245 (May 27, 2016)

Happy Friday 
Critical Mass around the world tonight . Rain held off just till the bike was back in the car, then the sky opened up. Nice crowd rolling through Chicago 400-500 strong.. Best wishes for a safe Memorial Day , please remember those who sacrificed for your freedom.


----------



## bikeyard (May 27, 2016)

Getting some break in miles on the motor tonight


----------



## Robertriley (May 27, 2016)

Front End Friday with Coffee


----------



## Robertriley (May 27, 2016)

Farmers Market, I took the Bumble Bee with the Basket


----------



## Jarod24 (May 27, 2016)

Took the 1935 silverking out for about 12 miles this evening


----------



## DonChristie (May 28, 2016)

Just a putz around the neighborhood!


----------



## Sped Man (May 28, 2016)

Went for a short ride around the block. I took my backup bike with me.


----------



## tripple3 (May 28, 2016)

Today I rode my Western Flyer garage sailing my way to the swap meet...












I found a few reference books for a friend but it still rides straight and true.


----------



## Robertriley (May 28, 2016)

I took some of Riley's friends out for a midnight snack last night


----------



## rustjunkie (May 28, 2016)

Headed out to meet with the Foothill Flyers!


----------



## slick (May 28, 2016)

Ok, not today but last sunday in Yosemite National Park.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 28, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Dan the bike man (May 28, 2016)

1941 Wards Hawthorn. Resto/mod/ rat rod whatever you call it, it rides GREAT!!! Bought it today and went 6 miles. I just need a better back ground


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 28, 2016)

Took out the '36 Hawthorne and placed it against some BMW's








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2016)

Quick spin to support the local economy 
Very quiet morning out there


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Quick spin to support the local economy
> Very quiet morning out there




Long weekend. Everyone is sleeping in and/or hungover


----------



## tripple3 (May 29, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Long weekend. Everyone is sleeping in and/or hungover



I stayed in bed till almost 6 o'clock…




Riding my 36 Packard around a Swapmeet looking for deals.


----------



## Evans200 (May 29, 2016)

Happy Memorial Day from Romeo Michigan !


----------



## None (May 29, 2016)

My girl.


----------



## None (May 29, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Quick spin to support the local economy
> Very quiet morning out there
> 
> View attachment 322169 View attachment 322170 View attachment 322171 View attachment 322173 View attachment 322175



I want a donut! Haha


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 29, 2016)

Rain is on the way, so had to go this afternoon instead of during the evening. 1946 Hercules Model C:


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2016)




----------



## tikicruiser (May 29, 2016)

I woke up early today to,It was only 9:30!


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 322327



I call BS. Have someone take a pic of you RIDING that[emoji12] 

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (May 29, 2016)

Rode the Mead Ranger over to the neighbors so I could use his barn as a back drop


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> I woke up early today to,It was only 9:30!



Had a late night, so getting a late breakfast and a couple bloody marys


----------



## saladshooter (May 29, 2016)

Finished installing the ND 2 Speed on the new ride. Hell ya!


----------



## pedal_junky (May 29, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> Rode the Mead Ranger over to the neighbors so I could use his barn as a back drop
> 
> View attachment 322328
> 
> ...



Love it, Especially the no-hander!


----------



## hellshotrods (May 29, 2016)

Riding at Newport Beach today with wife and friend.
Lunch at Crab Cooker.. I've.been eating the world famous clam chowder here since '75


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> Riding at Newport Beach today with wife and friend.
> Lunch at Crab Cooker.. I've.been eating the world famous clam chowder here since '75
> 
> View attachment 322405 View attachment 322406 View attachment 322407 View attachment 322408 View attachment 322409 View attachment 322410 View attachment 322411



You can spend the day at the beach, but can't make time for your home town ride[emoji34]


----------



## Cory (May 29, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> Riding at Newport Beach today with wife and friend.
> Lunch at Crab Cooker.. I've.been eating the world famous clam chowder here since '75
> 
> View attachment 322405 View attachment 322406 View attachment 322407 View attachment 322408 View attachment 322409 View attachment 322410 View attachment 322411



What's your favorite to get there Mr. Hotrod? I'm a blue plate special guy.


----------



## hellshotrods (May 29, 2016)

Cory said:


> What's your favorite to get there Mr. Hotrod? I'm a blue plate special guy.



I like the smoked Albacore, the chowder, the shrimp, the kabobs.....


----------



## hellshotrods (May 29, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> You can spend the day at the beach, but can't make time for your home town ride[emoji34]




Boo hoo !!!  .......  the scenery is not the same..... not even close. (just ask @Cory or @tripple3    Way more skin and other things hanging out  is better than  looking at sqiurells on the Duarte bike path.....

Word on the street was you were going to put a stick in my spokes......but instead you got a busted valve stem:eek:


----------



## Evans200 (May 29, 2016)

Rode the big boys today. Legs are shot, thankful for not

 working tomorrow.


----------



## RJWess (May 29, 2016)

Need to switch out to some knobby tires. Maybe full Klunker.


----------



## Jarod24 (May 29, 2016)

Cruising the 37 Dayton tonight, went about 10 miles. Gettin ready for my long ride when go out to CA! Haha


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 29, 2016)

'39 IJ in one of my usual local bike photo shoot location 

















And thanks to the California drought 
My desert oasis home






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2016)

Rolled out for Indian food


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 30, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Rolled out for Indian foodView attachment 322478 View attachment 322479




Dang the light is bright !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 30, 2016)

I took my Higgins for a ride this morning. I was a Mile or so in to my ride when a screw came out of the tank. So I called my dad (parents house is close to where this happened) and he came with a screwdriver, I took the tank off and he took it to my house. Here's the tankless Higgins in front of the Packard proving grounds. I plan to go for 3 rides on 3 different bikes today. It's nice out!


----------



## Evans200 (May 30, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> I took my Higgins for a ride this morning. I was a Mile or so in to my ride when a screw came out of the tank. So I called my dad (parents house is close to where this happened) and he came with a screwdriver, I took the tank off and he took it to my house. Here's the tankless Higgins in front of the Packard proving grounds. I plan to go for 3 rides on 3 different bikes today. It's nice out!
> 
> View attachment 322490



AAA Towing isn't open today? Put that tank back on, bike looks naked!


----------



## Evans200 (May 30, 2016)

Like Dan says, nice day out. Got 6 bikes, rode 3 so far, 3 to go!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 30, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> AAA Towing isn't open today? Put that tank back on, bike looks naked!




I know! It really does. Have to find another screw. There should be roadside assistance for bikes. But my parents live close so they help me out!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 30, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Like Dan says, nice day out. Got 6 bikes, rode 3 so far, 3 to go!View attachment 322501




Even if all my bikes were rideable I couldn't ride them all in one day. Heck I don't even know how many I have right now!!! LOL


----------



## Evans200 (May 30, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> Even if all my bikes were rideable I couldn't ride them all in one day. Heck I don't even know how many I have right now!!! LOL



Probably better that you don't know, lol.


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2016)

Happy memorial day. 
I'm  riding my 37 Syracuse


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Dan the bike man (May 30, 2016)

Second ride of the day went great! About 15 miles on the 1941 Hawthorn I bought Saturday. I really love this bike!!! Here's some photos from Utica and Shelby Township.


----------



## Cory (May 30, 2016)

Down in Newport riding my bike and fell into a party.


----------



## Evans200 (May 30, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> Second ride of the day went great! About 15 miles on the 1941 Hawthorn I bought Saturday. I really love this bike!!! Here's some photos from Utica and Shelby Township.
> 
> View attachment 322572 View attachment 322573 View attachment 322574 View attachment 322575



Neat bike and cool pics, places I recognize and we'll soon see again!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 30, 2016)

We rode in the Parade today at the invitation of the Mishawaka Vintage Bike Club.   Friendly, welcoming and easy going folks, we had a good time and thank them for their hospitality, I can't say enough good about everyone involved.  Mostly Schwinn's but there were also some interesting bikes! I got to ride the "dual head tube" bike, what a blast! If you ride on rollers, it felt like that but noodley and more fun.  Guy had a ratty Columbia too to keep me from being the lone ranger.


----------



## cyclingday (May 30, 2016)

We came across a few Memorial Day activities while riding the 1954 Schwinn Wasp.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (May 30, 2016)

Memorial Day ride after the rain.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 30, 2016)

2jakes said:


> Memorial Day ride after the rain.




I have to ask...what program?


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 30, 2016)

One the way to meet up with the OC riders in Newport early AM
'36 Hawthorne 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (May 30, 2016)

Cory said:


> Down in Newport riding my bike and fell into a party.



 I gotta move to California!!!


----------



## Robertriley (May 30, 2016)

Took the Ratty Robin out for it's first cruise


----------



## Robertriley (May 30, 2016)

Saw a 38 Ford on the way home and had to stop and get I pic


----------



## hellshotrods (May 30, 2016)

Cory said:


> Down in Newport riding my bike and fell into a party.







Look at those beautiful red hand grips !!!!  WOW !!!!

(one size fits all, as you can see ! rolleyes:


----------



## hellshotrods (May 30, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> We came across a few Memorial Day activities while riding the 1954 Schwinn Wasp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





 
LOOK AT THAT BEAUTIFUL SEAT POST !!!!!  AMAZING !!!! WOW !!!  

Schwinn knows how to wedge them in real nice !!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 322753
> LOOK AT THAT BEAUTIFUL SEAT POST !!!!!  AMAZING !!!! WOW !!!
> 
> Schwinn knows how to wedge them in real nice !!!!



You WOULD be checking out the seatPOST


----------



## cyclingday (May 30, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 322751
> 
> Look at those beautiful red hand grips !!!!  WOW !!!!
> 
> (one size fits all, as you can see ! rolleyes:




Yeah!
I was really digging those grips!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2016)

Cruised the '37 Colson with a few buds to pay our respects to those who sacrificed themselves for our freedom.


----------



## Robertriley (May 30, 2016)

I was actually able to get the wife out and on a bike today.   She just bought herself some time, so I'll hold off that divorce a little long now.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2016)

Bedtime brew on the Double bar.


----------



## tripple3 (May 31, 2016)

I am out riding my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser that I love.


----------



## None (May 31, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I am out riding my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser that I love.
> View attachment 322843View attachment 322844View attachment 322847View attachment 322848View attachment 322845



I think my favorite is the donut picture.


----------



## XBPete (May 31, 2016)

I know this one does not have pedals, but had a nice blast on a 1995 Suzuki 900rr that is for sale locally, stopped to check it out and took her out.. it was a blast to ride and gave my right wrist some good exercise...


----------



## Robertriley (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Dan the bike man (May 31, 2016)

Riding my 1940 Schwinn at Warren bike night


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 31, 2016)

Crap wrong thread


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> Riding my 1940 Schwinn at Warren bike night
> View attachment 323014





Glad to see it made it safely and you got it together! V/r Shawn


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 31, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Glad to see it made it safely and you got it together! V/r Shawn




The silvertown reflector broke in shipping. Hubs were hard to get together so my brother ended up doing that for me. But now I'm enjoying it


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 31, 2016)

We're getting some nice sunny days here in the Pacific Northwest. My buddy and I took the Huffman and the Flying Ace for a good ride then did a couple burnouts in the '32.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 1, 2016)

Got out between the rain drops!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2016)

Desireé said:


> I think my favorite is the donut picture.



Thank you. Chocolate old-fashioned is my favorite. 
Today I rode my 36 Packard over to Mike's house to finalize the artwork...
I ended up making a list for little electrical project that I will do Friday. 









I had lunch at Union Jack which is a great place close to my house.


----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 1, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Thank you. Chocolate old-fashioned is my favorite.
> Today I rode my 36 Packard over to Mike's house to finalize the artwork...
> I ended up making a list for little electrical project that I will do Friday.
> View attachment 323563View attachment 323564View attachment 323565View attachment 323566
> I had lunch at Union Jack which is a great place close to my house.




Donuts, fried fish, and french fries......all health food :eek:
Mark what is your secret to great health?   100 miles a day on a bike?  You are living the dream!!!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 2, 2016)

1956 Corvette single speed at Stony Creek Metro park.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 2, 2016)

Tweaked a few more things on the Ratty Robin and took it for a ride.  A neighbor came out and told me that its the ugliest thing he has ever seen...lol


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 2, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Tweaked a few more things on the Ratty Robin and took it for a ride.  A neighbor came out and told me that its the ugliest thing he has ever seen...lol
> View attachment 323734




I think it's beautiful!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> Donuts, fried fish, and french fries......all health food :eek:
> Mark what is your secret to great health?   100 miles a day on a bike?  You are living the dream!!!!



We are here at Balboa donuts living the dream…


----------



## Cory (Jun 2, 2016)

On my 50 Schwinn. Waves are huge today here in Huntington Beach CA and they are dragging bodies out left and right.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2016)

I ordered a side of fries and have 17 miles so far on my 1940 Western Flyer…


----------



## Cory (Jun 2, 2016)

Almost home, clocked 20 miles today on my bike. Great time with friends.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 2, 2016)

Cory said:


> Almost home, clocked 20 miles today on my bike. Great time with friends.




How you like those wheels?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> Donuts, fried fish, and french fries......all health food :eek:
> Mark what is your secret to great health?   100 miles a day on a bike?  You are living the dream!!!!



Butterfinger ice cream drumsticks for the cooldown...





I think mine was 25 miles for a normal OC beach ride...


----------



## Cory (Jun 2, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> How you like those wheels?



That was my first ride and no complaints so far. Thanks for asking good buddy [emoji1] [emoji106]


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 2, 2016)

Received, straightened (just a little bit), stripped, aged and added a rack to the Robin today then grabbed an ice coffee.  It's still close to 100 degrees at my place right now.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 2, 2016)

pedaled my new find, damn they are heavy to pedal, not running yet
1948 Whizzer Pacemaker, Whizzer made frame, J Whizzer motor


----------



## Cory (Jun 2, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Received, straightened (just a little bit), stripped, aged and added a rack to the Robin today then grabbed an ice coffee.  It's still close to 100 degrees at my place right now.
> View attachment 323894 View attachment 323895



Oh buddy did you say 100 degrees! It's 67 degrees here in HB at my house and I could almost use a sweater. You got to get out here and ride with the OC guys [emoji106] [emoji1]


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 2, 2016)

10 degrees warmer tomorrow!


----------



## Cory (Jun 2, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> 10 degrees warmer tomorrow!



[emoji45]


----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 2, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Butterfinger ice cream drumsticks for the cooldown...
> View attachment 323877View attachment 323878
> I think mine was 25 miles for a normal OC beach ride...




SUPER FOOD for the Olympic Athlete !!!!   It's amazing .........

Most people would end up like this guy..........


----------



## None (Jun 2, 2016)

Ceviche and 805 at one of our local spots.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 2, 2016)

I rode my new cycle truck!  First time on one, fun stuff!


----------



## None (Jun 2, 2016)

What lane...? by the way... I gotta get this light workin'. Who can help? Thanks in advance!


----------



## locomotion (Jun 3, 2016)

today I took my Raleigh delivery out
got a case of brews and came back!!!   ahhhh


----------



## hawkster19 (Jun 3, 2016)

Took my crusty DX rat for a ride to the post office. I stopped on the way back to snap a few images of this ugly thing. Looks like hell, rides like heaven. My favorite.

(Sorry for all the pics.)


----------



## hawkster19 (Jun 3, 2016)

Desireé said:


> What lane...? by the way... I gotta get this light workin'. Who can help? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 323989




Take an image of the inside of the tray and people can help you out. Depending on what's in there you may just need your battery contacts cleaned.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2016)

locomotion said:


> today I took my Raleigh delivery out
> got a case of brews and came back!!!   ahhhhView attachment 324146



Love that Thing... but we wanna see fresh pics with a case O' Beers loaded up.....


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 3, 2016)

Glorious


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Glorious




New you'd love that


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Jun 3, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 324179 View attachment 324181



I like how the high today is 101 but the current temperature is 107. I wish I could screw things up as much as weathermen do and still be able to keep my job


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2016)

I am on my way to pick up a movie on my Shelby hot Rod





Redbox at Albertson's




Redbarn of fountain Valley









It is a tad warm here today but not like Riverside; thank God.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 3, 2016)

I had some extra time and built this out of an old Green Phantom carcass  and some spare parts...then I got bored and rode this!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice look'n ride tripple3!


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 3, 2016)

BLWNMNY said:


> Nice look'n ride tripple3!



The face on the front really sets it off!


----------



## XBPete (Jun 4, 2016)

Not far, not smooth but had to,,,,


----------



## parkrndl (Jun 4, 2016)

new guy, just found this thread... can I post a pic of one I rode Tuesday? pleeeeeease?



 

wasn't mine, it belongs to the guy who organized the ride i was on... and we ended up here:



 

hope to ride with the group again soon...

--rick


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 4, 2016)

Took the phantom and the comet out today to the beach!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 4, 2016)

Rick, you look like a midget on that bike! I cruised the seedy part of Charlotte today!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 4, 2016)

No bike ride today. Did a reality check on the way to lunch.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 4, 2016)

Did some more tweaking on the RatRobin (added the bling on the rims and added more blue paint to the frame and fork) and took it for a spin


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 4, 2016)

A friend wanted to have some bicycle eye candy for her shop so I let her barrow my Swiss Bike.

https://www.facebook.com/made.riverside/

https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x80dcb1b1d1961d9b:0x5a6bee9c53328bff!2m5!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i100!3m1!7e115!4shttps://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sredir?uname=117224484669504977028&i.d.=6198622000764496674&target=PHOTO!5smade+riverside+-+Google+Search&imagekey=!1e3!2s-M_80iB8nM0I/VgXt3jR9KyI/AAAAAAAAABU/cLF-61PatDYXdXYz96Grb19B11l2yOYRQ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjZxorn-o_NAhVFPiYKHRs5BsAQoioIezAK


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2016)

Today some OC riders rode to Long Beach and then we rode home. 
I rode my magic carpet 36 electric.....











I found a "hip" necklace at a garage sale on the way too.


----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2016)

A little pre Coaster ride


----------



## Cory (Jun 5, 2016)

What a great day riding bikes in Southern California!  I started at home in Huntington Beach and pedaled over to Tripple3's house in fountain Valley. We then met Hippy Mike on the ride and wiggled our way to the meet up spot in Long Beach for the Cyclone Coaster ride. After munching down a muy delicious burrito and talking shop for a couple hours we did a portion of the ride then started heading back to Huntington Beach Pier and then home after that. Probably about 45 miles on my 50 Schwinn.  

Started my morning off to an escaped pet. He is supposed to be in his kennel but ended up next to me, lol. 



Rolled past a duck pond.



Over the bridge on our way towards HB after the Cyclone ride.



And here I am back in my home town at the pier. So many people but great people watching.  I almost (did) fall asleep on the grass relaxing in the sun. What a great end to a great day with friends and bikes!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2016)

Rode the pieced together Colson double bar with the Coasters

Made a quick pit stop too


----------



## parkrndl (Jun 5, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Rick, you look like a midget on that bike! I cruised the seedy part of Charlotte today!
> 
> View attachment 324477



I'm only 5'6", so I AM like a midget on that bike... [emoji1] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 6, 2016)

Beautiful morning in the park


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Jun 6, 2016)

I broke out the Monark and my girl got her first ride on our latest addition... the Orange Krate.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2016)

BLWNMNY said:


> Nice look'n ride tripple3!






Maskadeo said:


> The face on the front really sets it off!



Thanks guys! It is still not as cool as my 42 Elgin Tiki Cruiser; but I like it.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2016)

I took my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser out for a ride…










That Harley Davidson is not mine but I would like to ride it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2016)

Took my new Snyder built Hawthorne Twin Bar(HTB) for it's maiden voyage.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2016)

My two oldest sons and I rode three Ohio bike manufacturers products to go vote...
Colson, Murray, and Shelby all were in Ohio.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Floyd (Jun 7, 2016)

Just got back from neighborhood ride with the Elgin


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2016)

I went on a super nice ride on my shadow.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 8, 2016)

I was reading up on the Riverside Wheelman and decided to dust off and take out  my 117 year old bike today.  I forgot how nice it rides.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2016)

Super fun ride today on my 40 western flyer with the OC riders...











2 miles of it in the dirt; 30 miles total.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 8, 2016)

took out my 1940 CCM, might as well use it while it waits for a new owner

well it's now sold!!!


----------



## slick (Jun 8, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 322327




Id ride that until the wheels fall off....oh wait. Lol. Id still ride that. When ya wanna sell...im your huckleberry.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 9, 2016)

haven't played on this thread in awhile - you guys have some pretty rides  
The Cleveland knocks my socks off


----------



## locomotion (Jun 9, 2016)

After a few hours of cleaning and polishing parts, the 1969 Spoiler was ready!!! What a fun ride for "Wheelies" even at my age.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2016)

I rode my Shelby today after I replaced the neck and bars that got bent the last time we rode it...





The super cool Tiki goes with that super cool crusty neck that is still OK for the next build.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 9, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my Shelby today after I replaced the neck and bars that got bent the last time we rode it...
> View attachment 326474View attachment 326475
> The super cool Tiki goes with that super cool crusty neck that is still OK for the next build.




What did ya do to bend your neck and bars!? haha


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> What did ya do to bend your neck and bars!? haha



Basically I let my kid ride it. 
The neck is fine.  I put it back on because I missed my tiki head.  I found some crusty Torrington bars to go along with it. 





Those big bars were super crusty and I tried to straighten it and they cracked.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 9, 2016)

The new HTB has been my go-to bar hopper all week. Can't wait for the weekend


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> Maybe include a description of the bike and the trip?


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 10, 2016)

Sun Racer in Charlotte!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Sun Racer in Charlotte!
> 
> View attachment 326633




Must be nice to have time to ride bikes all day. See you Sunday--we expect the 'grand tour' of Waxhaw! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Must be nice to have time to ride bikes all day.....V/r Shawn



applies to me even though I know you weren't talking to me…




I am on my 36 Packard and I rode over to pierside parts to be the first one there.  



Big VW thing here today; pun intended.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 10, 2016)

Brefus with @fordmike65 at the airfield


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2016)

Breakfast ride on the HTB with Rustjunkie


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 10, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Must be nice to have time to ride bikes all day. See you Sunday--we expect the 'grand tour' of Waxhaw! V/r Shawn



Not a bad gig, the pays not so good! Someday, im gonna be just like Tripple 3! Ha! The Waxhaw tour should be hot n sweet!


----------



## the tinker (Jun 10, 2016)

Taking the Hawthorne to a car cruise tonight . Took a spin through the park first to make sure it rode good....checks out fine.


----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 10, 2016)

Took an early evening ride with the Foothill Flyers Night Riding Vintage Bicycle Club tonight, nice and cool  we had a good turn out.


----------



## hawkster19 (Jun 10, 2016)

I finished this 1959 Tornado build yesterday and after the rain stopped today finally took it out for a nice ride around town. It rides like a dreammmmmmm.


----------



## hawkster19 (Jun 10, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Taking the Hawthorne to a car cruise tonight . Took a spin through the park first to make sure it rode good....checks out fine.View attachment 327873 View attachment 327874 View attachment 327875 View attachment 327876



Jeff?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2016)

Made it just before last call.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 11, 2016)

went old school


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 11, 2016)

Really good weather for a ride here in VA- 1946 Hercules Model C resting under a very large, old Willow Oak in Virginia.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 11, 2016)

Swapped out the motor on the Chi PD bike and test rode it last night.  The float got stuck so I did have to pedal it home.   The carb is good to go and rode it to my kids closing ceremonies.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 11, 2016)

nice Motobike


----------



## okozzy (Jun 11, 2016)

That is super cool!


----------



## Cory (Jun 12, 2016)

OC Boys on our way to Orange for the cycle truck ride.


----------



## Cory (Jun 12, 2016)

10 miles in. Almost there.


----------



## Cory (Jun 12, 2016)

Great turn out for the Orange ride. Amazing amount of Cycletruck's!


----------



## Cory (Jun 12, 2016)

Got them lined up!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 12, 2016)

Viva SGV!


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jun 12, 2016)

Took the Huffman for a ride today!






Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 12, 2016)

Hot time in Waxhaw!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2016)

My '34 LaFrance camel back. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 12, 2016)

Rode my 41 colson scout in the Ballwin Days Parade yesterday and my 38 Shelby Cadillac today. The Shelby is beginning to be my go to knock around bike. Rides great, taking it to the Outsiders Car Club show on Friday.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 12, 2016)

Heck Rob, always one upping us! We were discussing skin tight Jerseys today on our ride! Ha!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 12, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Heck Rob, always one upping us! We were discussing skin tight Jerseys today on our ride! Ha!



That's hilarious !!!!  I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 12, 2016)

Rode the Napoleon down the Rio Hondo Trail t o El Monte for the Viva SGV ride.



 



Got my own personal invite!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 12, 2016)

~25miles today through Monrovia, Arcadia, and El Monte


 
Rode the bike path past the airfield


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2016)

I rode my heavy duty Western Flyer to the cycle truck convoy with Cory and Mike and Tim...











I am home now and figured we did about 35 miles conservatively.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 13, 2016)

Met up with Mr. Rustjunkie for an early lunch on the Roadmaster.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 13, 2016)

Enjoying my day off riding around town. It's like I live in the OC!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 13, 2016)

Man I need a day off...or 3


----------



## Cory (Jun 13, 2016)

Just put a tube in this vintage 70's-80's Murray and took her for a pre-sale spin. I almost decided to scrap the whole bike instead of investing $2.50 into the repair. It is rusty gold.


----------



## rickyd (Jun 13, 2016)

Summertime here in the Ozarks.


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 13, 2016)

Cory said:


> Just put a tube in this vintage 70's-80's Murray and took her for a pre-sale spin. I almost decided to scrap the whole bike instead of investing $2.50 into the repair. It is rusty gold.



 Why scrap it? It's a perfect go to the swap meet bike!


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 13, 2016)

rickyd said:


> Summertime here in the Ozarks.



 Nice bike remind's me of my Monark.


----------



## Cory (Jun 13, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> Why scrap it? It's a perfect go to the swap meet bike!



You can only have so many "go to the swap meet bikes". [emoji106] [emoji1]


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 13, 2016)

Cory said:


> You can only have so many "go to the swap meet bikes". [emoji106] [emoji1]



I hear "ya" Cory here's my swap and flea market bike.


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 13, 2016)

Cory said:


> Just put a tube in this vintage 70's-80's Murray and took her for a pre-sale spin. I almost decided to scrap the whole bike instead of investing $2.50 into the repair. It is rusty gold.




Where do you get tubes for $2.50?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 13, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Where do you get tubes for $2.50?




Cycle swap at veterans Stadium in Long Beach two for five dollars


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 13, 2016)

Today I rode my Western Flyer after work, after I put on my fresh Western Flyer pedals received in the mail...








Thank you @brwstrmgmt


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 13, 2016)

Took the 1937 Westfield Davega Roadster for a shakedown ride just before dark. Picked it up last Wednesday and gave some parts an OA bath. Straightened the fork and regreased everything. Rides great, just like my favorite, a 36 Westfield. Still need to do some tinkering, the aluminum fenders need adjustment to fit the chainguard I have. Recover the seat and find a locking tank and I'll be set.


----------



## Cory (Jun 13, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Cycle swap at veterans Stadium in Long Beach two for five dollars



Mark got it! Now that I think about it I actually put a $1.00 new presta tube in I got from a garage sale, lol.


----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 13, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Where do you get tubes for $2.50?




United Ladies Bicycle Parts.    Duro tires $10, tubes with liners $2.50, Springer front ends chrome $35


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 13, 2016)

Evening Pho soup run
Had a raw egg and soda drink ! --NEVER AGAIN! 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 14, 2016)

I love Vietnamese noodles - also the iced Thai tea with cream


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2016)

Today after work I rode my 36 Packard to CVS to pick up my mother in law's meds. 







Superfast super solid bike.


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 14, 2016)

My son and I are vacationing in Port Austin, Michigan at the tip of the thumb. Took the 59 Evans and 62 Hiawatha to cruise around on while were here. Having a blast, bikes start a lot of conversations!


----------



## Local 13 (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## spoker (Jun 14, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Today after work I rode my 36 Packard to CVS to pick up my mother in law's meds.
> View attachment 329150View attachment 329151View attachment 329152
> Superfast super solid bike.



did you go through the ride through?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2016)

Taco Tuesday


----------



## mike j (Jun 15, 2016)

Just got back from working on Opus 40 in the Catskill mountains, near Saugerties, N.Y. It was a 37 year project in an abandoned bluestone quarry, done by one man, until his death. A group of stone masons have been working on rebuilding a large wall that collapsed. I had a small part, while I was there, got to ride around the project & trails thru the woods to other old quarries. Nice rides, beautiful scenery.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 15, 2016)

this just in...
*Cyclist forgets Garmin, phone, realizes he hates riding bikes*
*A Melbourne cyclist has experience an existential crisis after forgetting any way to tell the internet that he went for a bike ride.*
What's the point?



Josh Fallimento, 25 of Brunswick East, re-counts the harrowing tale:

"I was riding my hashtag Pinnarello down hashtag Beach Road when I looked down and saw my empty quarter turn mount."

Mr Fallimento immediately pulled over and reached for his phone, hoping to open his Strava app to record the rest of the ride. His pocket was empty due to also forgetting his phone. The realisation that there would be no data to upload from his ride left Josh dejected and he walked to the nearest cafe for an un-documented latte.




http://www.lavelocita.cc/opinion-page/data-disconnection
(sorry, this was just too cute, and they're really out there...)


----------



## Cory (Jun 15, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> I love Vietnamese noodles - also the iced Thai tea with cream



That don't look like no Milk shake [emoji58]


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 15, 2016)

Took the 37 Westfield Davega Roadster on a long break in ride. Put on a NOS chain today, rides like a dream now.  Put about 11-12 million miles on with my son. Stopped in Grand Junction for ice cream for my son and a beverage for me. Took a shot of the bike on Columbia St.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 15, 2016)

very nice - congrats on finding the chain


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 15, 2016)

1948 Raleigh Dawn Tourist


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2016)

Lunch run on the HTB and Cody on his new DX. Finally got this kid on a ballooner! Now to get him on a Brand X bike


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2016)

My bike.
Thank God no razor wire.


----------



## Cory (Jun 16, 2016)

Meeting tipple3 and Hippy Mike at PCH and Santa Ana River mouth. It's another perfect day down here.


----------



## Cory (Jun 16, 2016)

Just finished up lunch with the OC boys at Pizza Lounge on Main st. Huntington Beach. Great being able to sit a foot away from our bikes.


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 16, 2016)

Rode the Monark today to run a few errand's for my wife in Monrovia and somehow found myself at the Arcadia Park. I guess I should pay more 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 attention to what I'm doing when riding.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2016)

I had a super fun day riding my favorite rider: my 42 Elgin Tiki bike...



Somehow Mike got lost and ended up at the donut shop way behind Cory and I...



Ron and Mike were there and we had a great time riding to Huntington Beach for lunch.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 16, 2016)

I didn't get a ride in today, but I did get stuck in traffic behind the Tiki Freak, and I went into a daydream about Tripple3's Tiki equipped Elgin and why we don't build bikes like that anymore?
Wouldn't it be great if America got back to manufacturing stuff like that again?
Then the light turned green and I stepped on the gas and it was back to reality.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 16, 2016)

Rode down to bikey week.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 17, 2016)

Today was "ride your bike to work day" so I met a coworker at Central Park...
I rode my 36 Packard because he is young and on a lightweight. 







We had fun and my front wheel weighs more than his bike.


----------



## the2finger (Jun 17, 2016)

About 7miles this morning. Too much smoke from the Santa Barbara fire. I'm liking middleweights more easier on the kaneez


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 17, 2016)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 330188 About 7miles this morning. Too much smoke from the Santa Barbara fire. I'm liking middleweights more easier on the kaneez



Ditto on the kaneez part!


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 17, 2016)

'38 Shelby Gambles Eagle. Good times!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 18, 2016)

I took Libby out for Cold Stone ice cream last night.  You can see her Purple 1969 Sears bike back there


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 18, 2016)

Wiped down and ride the Twin Flex last night.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 18, 2016)

Dang freakin hot in So Cal
Needed to get out early took the IJ for a yard sale scavenger hunt- got a free gas can out that ride 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 18, 2016)

Nice day for a ride in Monrovia


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 18, 2016)

Rode the HTB with the Foothill Flyers


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## None (Jun 18, 2016)

Foothill Flyers ride in Monrovia. Lovely weather!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 18, 2016)

I had a great day of riding.
I rode my Honda shadow up to @fordmike65 garage and got on his 41 Roadmaster. 
It rides great; thank you Mike...







Great shot of the weather and the riders of the foothill flyers







 Always  a great day up at the base of the San Gabriel Mountains; I really felt the temperature change cooling down as I got close to home.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 18, 2016)

1940 Westfield Sports Roadster:


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm a day late, but I rode my 38 Shelby at the Outsiders car cruise last night. Glen and Bob are from our ride group and every Friday night they host the car cruise. Good times.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 18, 2016)

Last ride of the night
The Blue '39 IJ 
City anniversary celebration 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Jun 19, 2016)

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!
Tripple3 and I out for a father's day morning ride. On our way to much needed coffee!


----------



## Cory (Jun 19, 2016)

Just got home on my Spitfire.  Great ride and breakfast!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Father's Day to all the dads. 
Great ride to breakfast with Cory. I am on dad's bike 1937 Syracuse 60th anniversary: Westfield.


----------



## slick (Jun 19, 2016)

Took friday off work to handle some business in downtown so i decided to ride there which is about a 10 mile round trip adventure. Then when finished early i decided to run to DMV and register my 40 Pontiac coupe, so another 10 mile round trip back to downtown, over the canal and through the woods of dry creek trail where most of the homeless and tweakers live in Modesto. So i was moving along at 15 mph for the whole 20 mile adventure. Saturday my legs were pretty sore but well worth the ride on my 51 Shelby that performed flawlessly.


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 19, 2016)

39 Huffman Lafrance,model24,at the beach 





Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Fathers Day!!
Short ride around town (about 700 degrees today, lol) on the 62 Hiawatha Silver Jet, then quickly back inside to the A/C.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 19, 2016)

Father's Day ride on the greenway with the kiddos. Took the '52 CWC out for a spin.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 19, 2016)

Maroon bike breakfast ride in Monrovia


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 19, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Maroon bike breakfast ride in Monrovia
> 
> View attachment 330871 View attachment 330873 View attachment 330877




You own a Schwinn?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 19, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> You own a Schwinn?



NEVER!!!

It's Cody's new ride. '41 DX


----------



## Cory (Jun 19, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> NEVER!!!
> 
> It's Cody's new ride. '41 DX



I have to say Cody's new DX looks RAD!


----------



## tech549 (Jun 19, 2016)

the wife and I took a fathers day ride on the blackstone valley bike trail in rhode island,perfect day for a ride


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

nothing today it's 4:30 and it's still 97 degrees, i'll go around 9:00 tonight


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 19, 2016)

I pledge allegiance to the flag....


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 19, 2016)

Whoops,model 21,actually. My bad,...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 20, 2016)

Nice breeze coming in off of the lake.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 20, 2016)

Cory said:


> HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!



thanks for the sailboat photos - the sound of ringing halyards in a marina is one of my favorite concertos


----------



## Cory (Jun 20, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> Nice breeze coming in off of the lake.
> 
> View attachment 331040



I am really digging your HEAVYduti. 
Got to get me one of those!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 20, 2016)

Cory said:


> I am really digging your HEAVYduti.
> Got to get me one of those![/QUOTE}
> 
> It's a GREAT bike! Schwinns ride really nice! mine is 1976


----------



## None (Jun 20, 2016)

hawkster19 said:


> Take an image of the inside of the tray and people can help you out. Depending on what's in there you may just need your battery contacts cleaned.



Thank you! Great advice. Just saw this.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Jun 20, 2016)

cooled of a little for the evening car show.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 20, 2016)

I took Rosa for a spin to get parts for Tempest and her as well and had a burger, fries and ice cream sandwich.

Cool cars, hot weather and a really swell Flyer! Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2016)

Late night ride. Finally cooled down to a balmy 82°.



 

 

Local wildfire in the distance...


----------



## bairdco (Jun 21, 2016)

None. Today is National Go Skateboarding Day.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2016)

Today I rode my Shelby Tiki cruiser about 25 miles...



I met Ron and Mike doing our regular OC midweek beach ride;
That we will do again on Thursday this week with the rest of the usual suspects.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Today I rode Corys 78 spitfire five home...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 22, 2016)

Wheres Mike?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 22, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Wheres Mike?




He's workin' and sweatin'


----------



## None (Jun 22, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Wheres Mike?



Nice wheels.


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 22, 2016)

After 23 years of owning this bike, its like hanging out with an old friend.


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2016)

What a difference a couple of days make (about 20 degrees), like just about every other month this year, going to be the hottest June on record!


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 22, 2016)

Went out for my usual  " caffine and sweet" fix ! Can anybody guess where I went?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 22, 2016)

Late night dinner ride.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 22, 2016)

Mr.G I always enjoy your bikes, you got some some great ones!  and FordMike, Im still not sure why you even bother leaving handlebars on your bikes. lololol


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jun 23, 2016)

I had my 68 typhoon out this evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 23, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Wheres Mike?



IPA or sour?  I love sours in the heat.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> After 23 years of owning this bike, its like hanging out with an old friend.View attachment 331992



I love this shot. I wish I could have seen you with a camera raised over your head taking photos of the bars....
I really like that you have kept that bike for all those years...



My wife has kept me for over 28 years now.


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 23, 2016)

mrg said:


> What a difference a couple of days make (about 20 degrees), like just about every other month this year, going to be the hottest June on record!View attachment 331998 View attachment 331999 View attachment 332000



You've got the tall tank looking good


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 23, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I love this shot. I wish I could have seen you with a camera raised over your head taking photos of the bars....
> I really like that you have kept that bike for all those years...
> View attachment 332050
> My wife has kept me for over 28 years now.



Second bike I ever bought.  Got my license on it.  I really like the right hand shift, I prefer it.  It can get confusing though switching bikes


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2016)

I am on my 36 electric today




Mike is on a 42 streamliner





We switched off for a minute


----------



## Cory (Jun 24, 2016)

What a EPIC ride yesterday! 

1. Just before I met the OC boys I'm at the Santa Ana river mouth. 






2. Here we are at the playground for the elementary school in Newport Beach. Kids play 10 feet from the surf, radical!








3. Because of the swell direction Tripple3 suggested we ride to the end of the Newport Peninsula and check the world famous "Wedge" for some real size surf. He did not disappoint. If you look closely you will see heads bobbing around on these waves. The set waves in my photos were 20 to 30 feet big. It's really hard to tell in the photos, the perspective is off. 






















 All smiles!

Here is the other side of the jetty, the mouth of the Newport Beach harbor. Nice and quite. Hard to believe, lol.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 24, 2016)

Rode down to the local cruise night this evening.  Been trying to decide what colors to paint an old Hawthorne???...Me thinks red and black....


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 24, 2016)

took the road master for a ride to day from bicycle larry


----------



## kingsilver (Jun 24, 2016)

'36 silver king m1


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 25, 2016)

wow thats supernice king silver !!! i like it!!!!


----------



## mike j (Jun 25, 2016)

Took the ole '41 Town 'n Country out for it's inaugural run around the village today. A few kinks to be worked out, but the 2 spd. red band worked flawlessly.


----------



## syclesavage (Jun 25, 2016)

mike j said:


> Took the ole '41 Town 'n Country out for it's inaugural run around the village today. A few kinks to be worked out, but the 2 spd. red band worked flawlessly.
> 
> View attachment 332931



Awesome mike great job.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2016)

I rode my 1940 Western Flyer down to the wedge where I met Ron and Mike and Mike and Steve...







We rode down to the Huntington Beach pier and then I rode home.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 25, 2016)

Rode the Blue Hawthorne to the park.....alone....met up with the geese bros,.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 25, 2016)

First one is a tribute pic for the hands free king, Sorry forgot to get pic of sandals...still learning here.  Nice ride by the river with a friend and his hand built bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> First one is a tribute pic for the hands free king, Sorry forgot to get pic of sandals...still learning here.



Nice one crazy Dave.
I took this one today; just for you



Ride on. I love your CWC Roadster


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 25, 2016)

^^ Great CWC bike you got there too, I drool on it frequently.


----------



## the freewheeler (Jun 25, 2016)

This rig. After a major surgery it's all I can ride, but I'm just happy to be back on a bike period. I know modern stuff is not exactly passé with this crowd, but I'm trying out a new "smart trainer" with Zwift, a virtual world where you can ride alongside others, and have been pleasantly surprised thus far.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Picked this up today so took it out for a quick shake down cruise. V/r Shawn


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 25, 2016)

Cool man, I ride on rollers in the winter.  Carbon hoops! Ooo La la !


----------



## the freewheeler (Jun 25, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Cool man, I ride on rollers in the winter.  Carbon hoops! Ooo La la !




Yep! haha - It's a bit perverse to ride the trainer on carbon wheels, but at the moment it's my only set with an old tire that I don't care about ruining.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 25, 2016)

Took my ridewell over to the Bay Area and did the island loop in Alameda.San Fran skyline in the background and the USS Hornet in the last shot.


----------



## tech549 (Jun 26, 2016)

just got back from our sunday ride back on the blackstone river.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 26, 2016)

Cool evening ride in the blue '39 IJ while my son skates






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 26, 2016)

Rolled the crusty Merc around the LB Swap today.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 26, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> IPA or sour?  I love sours in the heat.



Looks like Cody's fave, Blue Moon.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 26, 2016)

Late afternoon dinner and margarita ride on the Monark built HTB


 

 

Pulled out my girl's '37 Shelby to make sure it's in tip top shape for the upcoming Shelby Invasion.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 26, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Late afternoon dinner and margarita ride on the Monark built HTB
> View attachment 333635 View attachment 333636
> 
> Pulled out my girl's '37 Shelby to make sure it's in tip top shape for the upcoming Shelby Invasion.
> ...



@ the swap... Looked like a nice post-war Shelby boys bike behind that white Dodge pickup...


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jun 26, 2016)

Maiden voyage of my freshly restored 53 Jc Higgins. Finished the seat up tonight and rode it for an hour. Rides amazing for a former flower planter! Spent all weekend restoring the old gal.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 27, 2016)

Near 100% humidity so I took my modern Raleigh. Sunrise over the lake....


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

Rode the 37 Westfield after dinner. My 10 year old rode his 26" MTB I fixed up for him for the first time. He covers a lot more ground than his 20" bike did. Gonna have to rethink these longer trail rides now.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2016)

I went out for a ride on my Shelby this afternoon


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 27, 2016)

Beautiful sunset. '38 Gambles Eagle


----------



## mrg (Jun 27, 2016)

My Gambles Eagle and a gret looking Chevy


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 28, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I went out for a ride on my Shelby this afternoon
> View attachment 333862View attachment 333863View attachment 333864



That's one mean lean you've got going there mark. Our Shelbys are so very similar.


----------



## luckyfind (Jun 28, 2016)

Emblem S frame

 having fun on my 1914 emblem S frame


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Local 13 (Jun 28, 2016)

The perfect way to start my day.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 28, 2016)

Took the General up to the old rail yard  


Forgot to attach brake arm....still stopped ok....


Running an old B.F. Goodrich "Silver Town" for the rear tire...

Went up to the old trestle and waited over the Union Pacific tracks...

 Commuter train from Chicago went by...


Got kinda lonely so I stopped and talked to Susan and her friends.....Black-eyed Susan ........




Ran into this interesting fellow on the way home getting outta this van....He took one look at Mr. Rollfast and said "I best repent"  Told me my break arm was loose.......thanks buddy.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 28, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 333917
> That's one mean lean you've got going there mark. Our Shelbys are so very similar.



That stand is solid enough that it's not going to fall... I hope.
The bigger tires make the bike taller so it is hard to find a kickstand long enough; I have that issue on a couple bikes.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 28, 2016)

It is such a beautiful day today. I rode my 42 Elgin tiki beach cruiser down to the Huntington Beach pier. 



I took the above picture with my right hand and my iPhone...
The picture below with my left hand and same phone. 



That is the Edison Charger fence in front of the high school. 



Another great day for a ride.


----------



## COB (Jun 28, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> That stand is solid enough that it's not going to fall... I hope.
> The bigger tires make the bike taller so it is hard to find a kickstand long enough; I have that issue on a couple bikes.
> View attachment 334095



Quick fix for that problem...


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 28, 2016)

Went out with my son after dinner again. Took the fender less 39 Hawthorne this time. Still gonna be hard keeping up with him. Maybe I'll put him back on his 20" for tomorrow's ride!


----------



## COB (Jun 28, 2016)

Took the Schwinn Wasp out for a ride on this beautiful Indiana evening.


----------



## syclesavage (Jun 29, 2016)

luckyfind said:


> Emblem S frame
> 
> 
> having fun on my 1914 emblem S frame
> ...



 Gonna get that light to work?


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jun 29, 2016)

Slummed it this morning on my Trek shift2. Decent bike with a dumb name  






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Jun 29, 2016)

Got a couple hours of work in this morning before the summer chaos starts at the house. Decided to ride down to the Huntington Beach pier and clear the old head. This is a shakedown ride for my freshly assembled war time Elgin hotrod. It's not done but it is rideable, lol.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 29, 2016)

Been riding this one daily


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 29, 2016)

Cory, that Elgin is super cool!
Today I rode my 1936 Packard right down to the very edge of our continent...










Few are chosen from the many…
I noticed the other day that my Rainbow sandals have Torrington 10 battle scars; my feet have Tanlines. 





For those that were in California 30 years ago or more; Naugles is back. I had the combo burrito and fries and it was just like you remember it.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 29, 2016)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Been riding this one daily
> 
> View attachment 334454



59 deluxe Hornet, Nice!


----------



## the tinker (Jun 29, 2016)

Rode down to the train station . Everyone coming home from Chicago after a hard day in the city.

 


Everyone in a hurry....just to do it over tomorrow... 

 



 The police are friendly here......

Stopped at the park on the way home....said "Hi" to my pal, Mr. Bullfrog.......


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 29, 2016)

Westfield Wednesday, so I rode the 37 Westfield with my son over to the disc golf course after dinner. Besides it has the rack for carrying the disc bags. He did ride his 26" MTB and I had to keep up. But at least I can still throw a disc farther....., for now!


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jun 29, 2016)

Took the 72 Schwinn Town and Country trike out for a rip tonight. That fat butt always looks good!


----------



## mrg (Jun 29, 2016)

Test ride, first time back on the road in 25+ yrs.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 30, 2016)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Been riding this one daily
> 
> View attachment 334454



I have 2 of these, here's one of them.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Cory (Jun 30, 2016)

Back out on the boardwalk today with the OC rider's.  Lots of fun!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


>


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Today I rode my 37 Syracuse on the mid week beach ride. With Mike at the start about 9 o'clock.





Mike rides faster than I do but I run red lights and so we get there about the same time.




I didn't get a picture of the pizza lounge because there were too many trucks parked.
I have a slow leak now in my front wheel and so Ron let me use his pump to see how far I could get.
I made it to the Hamboard's shop and used a better pump; pumped it up solid and made it home


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 30, 2016)

Since I can't make the Shelby Invasion. I thought I'd tune up the Shelby Pirate and get it ready for the 4th of July parade. Rode around the block(about 3 or 4 miles). Short ride as my son wanted to be home for Battlebots at 8.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Today I rode my 37 Syracuse on the mid week beach ride. With Mike at the start about 9 o'clock.
> View attachment 335014View attachment 335015
> Mike rides faster than I do but I run red lights and so we get there about the same time.View attachment 335016View attachment 335017
> I didn't get a picture of the pizza lounge because there were too many trucks parked.
> ...



Better get that flat fixed before next Thursday. Thinking I wanna ride that tall frame


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 30, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Better get that flat fixed before next Thursday. Thinking I wanna ride that tall frame



I thought you would want to ride my Packard LWB


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 30, 2016)

Long days with good weather the past couple of days here.

Fourth of July is approaching, so I took out this 1947 Schwinn New World:


----------



## parkrndl (Jun 30, 2016)

Ross Barracuda, recently acquired from @jungleterry...










we were with a pretty big group...









--rick


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 30, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Cory, that Elgin is super cool!
> Today I rode my 1936 Packard right down to the very edge of our continent...
> View attachment 334630View attachment 334631View attachment 334632
> View attachment 334633
> ...




I remember Naugles!


----------



## mrg (Jun 30, 2016)

Naugles back! whats next pup-n-taco ?


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 1, 2016)

40/41 Elgin


----------



## Local 13 (Jul 2, 2016)

Took the 41 Autocycle out for a spin around Huntington Beach this morning.  Gonna be a beautiful 4th of July weekend


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 2, 2016)

All of them! Too nice a day to be inside. So not only did I ride all of them, I'm having my own bike show right in the front yard on Main Street! Fun talking bikes with the local villagers!

 


Happy Birthday America!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1134789699917642


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 2, 2016)

We did our own Saturday Shelby invasion of Huntington Beach @Jarod24 and I did a beach cruise







Thanks for stopping by....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Carried this old Elgin to the town I used to live in and did some antiquing/junking. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2016)

Cool! The Desert Rat made it all the way to the beach!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> All of them! Too nice a day to be inside. So not only did I ride all of them, I'm having my own bike show right in the front yard on Main Street! Fun talking bikes with the local villagers!View attachment 335573 View attachment 335574
> Happy Birthday America!
> 
> 
> ...





I have placards made for my bikes when I display them and people have commented that they think it is great to have the info to go along with the bike.  Its also a good way to generate leads. So far I haven't hit the "big one" though. V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 3, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I have placards made for my bikes when I display them and people have commented that they think it is great to have the info to go along with the bike.  Its also a good way to generate leads. So far I haven't hit the "big one" though. V/r Shawn



I like displaying the bikes with the signs I've made. Office Max sells the 8.5 X 11 acrylic sign holders ($5) that hold the printed info I slide into them. Most people take the time to read the signs, then talk about the bikes. You haven't "hit the big one" yet? Your Bluebird looks pretty big to me!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> I like displaying the bikes with the signs I've made. Office Max sells the 8.5 X 11 acrylic sign holders ($5) that hold the printed info I slide into them. Most people take the time to read the signs, then talk about the bikes. You haven't "hit the big one" yet? Your Bluebird looks pretty big to me!




Yea but that was through another collector. I'm waiting on that golden "barn find"! V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 3, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Yea but that was through another collector. I'm waiting on that golden "barn find"! V/r Shawn



I know, just havin' fun with you. Happy 4th !


----------



## Roger seitzmeir (Jul 3, 2016)

Riding my panther with my son on his hurricane in ding darling natuonal preserve on sanibel


----------



## Roger seitzmeir (Jul 3, 2016)

Sorry for the double pic


----------



## Cory (Jul 3, 2016)

Tripple3 his wife and I our getting ready to peddle to Hippy Mikes house then off to Long Beach. Starting in Fountain Valley.  I'm on my Spitfire again.


----------



## Cory (Jul 3, 2016)

Found a Geerage shale on the way. Didn't stop.


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 3, 2016)

Lyin' cur dawg! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2016)

mrg said:


> View attachment 335785 View attachment 335786 View attachment 335787





Nice looking bike! Can't wait to see the Shelby Invasion pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 3, 2016)

forgot how nice these guys roll when they're dialed in! 1950 Red Phantom,new tires,otherwise all original! Needs a new home,1000,o.b.o.+ shipping

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## frank 81 (Jul 3, 2016)

Rode This 53 Hornet  & put it back in the show room


----------



## Local 13 (Jul 3, 2016)

Rode my CWC bike at the Coasters ride in Long Beach today. Great to see everyone.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 3, 2016)

Fun day riding my 36 electric...














... my wife and I rode 50 miles today on single speed balloon tire cruisers


----------



## Intense One (Jul 3, 2016)

A buddy of mine showed up today with his new trike.... Schwinn Meridian E trike...interesting and fast but not for me... Riding an Ebike or trike is cheating!


----------



## mike j (Jul 3, 2016)

I'll have to disagree with point A. They're fun & they add a lot of range. Had an estimate in Westchester today, had seen & heard of this trail, today, worked out to ride it. 1860's R R running through Westchester up into Putnum country. All paved, 20 something miles, I did a couple & back, want to do more.


----------



## higgens (Jul 3, 2016)

Shelby invasion ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 3, 2016)

Rode a friend's Hiawatha project with the Coasters today


----------



## mrg (Jul 3, 2016)

Good turnout of Shelby's today


----------



## Cory (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy 4th! Out on my first ride of the day on my Elgin in Surf City Huntington Beach CA! Just after 6am and every fire pit is already spoken for. This is a crazy day!


----------



## okozzy (Jul 4, 2016)

Yesterday on my way to the 'Coaster Brake Challenge'


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy fourth of July
I have been riding my 40 western flyer today on closed streets...





Cory was out on his 42 Elgin too



Jim was out riding too





Riding the parade route and staging area in Huntington Beach


----------



## Cory (Jul 4, 2016)

Out again for my second ride of the day. This time with the family. My 7 year old rides the tandem with me. Sorry no old bikes on this ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2016)

I am out on my second ride with my middle son riding my 36 Packard LWB single bar roadster







Celebrating our freedom and the concept of  the doughnut.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2016)

Second ride??? You do realize it's only 9:30AM in Cali, right? I'm still in bed


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 4, 2016)

No time for ride. Building a custom Cadillac.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 336276 No time for ride. Building a custom Cadillac.



Isn't that thing done yet???[emoji12]


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 4, 2016)

Thats an older picture. The whole front sheetmetal is all welded up and ready for lead. Making bumper attachment brackets today


----------



## rustintime (Jul 4, 2016)

Perfect morning to test my new tires...


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 4, 2016)

Rode through Romeo on my new 60 Columbia Torpedo, decked out as Fire Chief !


----------



## Cory (Jul 4, 2016)

Still out peddling and watching the Parade in Surf city.


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 4, 2016)

my son,Andrew,on his late 42 cycletruck,Lisa on her rattle can red,white&blue 52 24" hornet in our 4th of July parade.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jul 4, 2016)

Thought we had better ride before the rockets start flying( dang they already are) it gets CRAZY around here, didn't have a white rider so red & blue will have to do, Have a great 4th


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2016)

Rolled out for a short 4th ride to lunch and beers.


----------



## Cory (Jul 4, 2016)

Out today for a 3rd time to ride to the pier and check out the craziness. So far I'm about 30 miles in today.  Will post pictures for your enjoyment. 3rd ride and 3rd bike. This time my 79 Spitfire.


----------



## okozzy (Jul 4, 2016)

Took a ride around town.


----------



## luckyfind (Jul 4, 2016)

syclesavage said:


> Gonna get that light to work?



Yeah I need to get some fenders and a drop stand for it as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Jul 4, 2016)

Main Street HB is CRAZY! Another great day riding in HB.








It's 6pm and people are dropping!


----------



## Intense One (Jul 4, 2016)

Crazy place....learned to surf back in the 60's in Huntington on my brothers friends rhino chaser!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2016)

Rode around town and got a scoop of ice cream. Getting ready for the big fireworks show


----------



## Cory (Jul 4, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Rode around town and got a scoop of ice cream. Getting ready for the big fireworks show
> 
> View attachment 336472 View attachment 336470



I'm getting ready for bed, lol.


----------



## Intense One (Jul 4, 2016)

No classic bike rides today but......rode some sweet single track on a new Specialized 650b Hardtail bike.....base model...needs more aggressive rubber, more suspension and different pedals....and the reflectors removed!  ......doesn't have the BB 13.5" clearance my Intense has but fun just the same!


----------



## Intense One (Jul 4, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Rode around town and got a scoop of ice cream. Getting ready for the big fireworks show
> 
> View attachment 336472 View attachment 336470



Wish I was back home riding with you guys!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2016)

I went out for another ride on my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser...









Stopped for a milkshake on my way home.


----------



## syclesavage (Jul 5, 2016)

mike j said:


> I'll have to disagree with point A. They're fun & they add a lot of range. Had an estimate in Westchester today, had seen & heard of this trail, today, worked out to ride it. 1860's R R running through Westchester up into Putnum country. All paved, 20 something miles, I did a couple & back, want to do more.
> 
> View attachment 336095



Will catch a ride on the westchester when I get home Mike.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 5, 2016)

It was a good weekend for riding.  I rode 3 bikes and knocked out 130 mi.  When I went out with the group on Sun, I took the least logical bike, but the bike that everyone likes to look at, my 40-y-o Raleigh. 



There was a guy on a late carbon Raleigh in the group, and told him we were the Torries on this Independence weekend ride.  Even though my old bike weighed three of his, he was dragging behind me on the last hill. 

Yesterday I paced a few miles with an American hero.  She was petite, tan and athletic, on a low-slung racing wheelchair.  She was really making tracks in the rolling hills, and I told her about it.


----------



## OhioJones (Jul 5, 2016)

You will have to give me your secret one of these days. 130 miles for me is a car trip. Not a bicycle trip of any sort.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 5, 2016)

hey bro, that was 4 days, 25-40 mi ea.  (My daughter is off at U of MN wrestling camp for the whole month, so riding is keeping me busy.)  But there are some keys to distance riding, all about avoiding circulation and nerve pinches.  Never lean on the bars, always balance and support yourself with core muscles.  Always bend your elbows, always keep your wrists straight and never bend them backwards.  Stay hydrated - needed by your joints, nerves and muscles.  (if you lean into your core muscles on a climb, you will find a sudden burst of spin energy)

But I tell you, I was a lot more impressed with that young woman knocking out speedy miles on her gloves.  (she was easily pacing 12 mph)

ps, put in some serious time on the sidebox smoker over the weekend, as well.  Smoked a ring of casing franks for 3 hours, 3 rings of polish wedding sausage for 7 hours, and roasted marinated chicken breasts for an hour.  Gave sausage and chicken to my folks (my mom traded me a key lime pie), and took a link of jalapeno wedding sausage over to my buddy's house (he made German potato salad) - it was all a hit.
(pork and sausage from a previous effort)



and yes, this is why I knock out miles - 40 mi is a day's worth of extra calories...
oh, and I didn't share the casing franks - the kraut dogs are all mine...


----------



## OhioJones (Jul 5, 2016)

Sounds like she is one tough cookie.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 5, 2016)

I was ready to marry her.


----------



## tacklebox (Jul 5, 2016)

None I rode this all day and have no energy left to pedal so I'm drinking beer instead 




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 5, 2016)

just got the monark back on the road to day after painting it up ,rides reel good , allso the roadmaster  from bicycle larry


----------



## hotrod (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 5, 2016)

reel nice monark you got there hot rod !!!!!i like it from bicycle larry


----------



## hotrod (Jul 5, 2016)

thank you! This is before i put new tires on it. But it is the only picture i have on my computer right now


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 5, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> Maybe include a description of the bike and the trip?


----------



## Cory (Jul 5, 2016)

Will do [emoji1] [emoji106]


----------



## hotrod (Jul 5, 2016)

Sorry, I was lazy. I will surely get a new picture next time.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 6, 2016)

I ride the Twin Flex yesterday and loaned out the Bluebird, Twin 40 and Rollfast to the best friend and his kids.


----------



## hotrod (Jul 6, 2016)

just took this around town. kind of my hotrod daily rider.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 6, 2016)

I rode my Shelby to the carpool pick up location...







And home


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 6, 2016)

*Well I picked up a mild custom 1948 Roadmaster CWC Hiawatha badged bicycle from my friend @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride & I was set for the 4th of July parade & day of riding that ended up @ Doheney State beach for fireworks while eating dinner with the best seats in the house over looking fireworks over the bay*


----------



## hotrod (Jul 6, 2016)

was bored and took the monark around the neighborhood.

View attachment 337085


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 6, 2016)

Got carried away talking to a bike bud on the phone, so I had to race over and pay the internet bill.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 7, 2016)

Finished up the Twinbar and took it for a 6 or 7 mile ride with the local slow ride bike group. I was actually kind of impressed with the bike.



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 7, 2016)

Rode Mark's 37 Columbia with the OC guys today.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2016)

I rode my 42 Elgin, my 40 Western Flyer, and my 37 Syracuse…


----------



## None (Jul 7, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my 42 Elgin, my 40 Western Flyer, and my 37 Syracuse…
> View attachment 337434View attachment 337435View attachment 337436View attachment 337437View attachment 337438View attachment 337439View attachment 337441View attachment 337444View attachment 337445



I'll be working in the OC soon. Maybe I can join you guys sometime! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Jul 7, 2016)

Desireé said:


> I'll be working in the OC soon. Maybe I can join you guys sometime!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Come on down Desiree, always fun times down here. Today was a shakedown ride for the Schwinn King Sting. Only problem was after I rebuilt the front hub I forgot to check everything else. Turns out the cranks were loose and greeseless as was the rear hub, lol. Back to the repair stand it goes. Great ride with my buddies! We went to Pizza Lounge and then rode over to Tio Flacos for a " unnecessary meal". Laughs were had by all.


----------



## parkrndl (Jul 7, 2016)

hotrod said:


> View attachment 336926 just took this around town. kind of my hotrod daily rider.




LOVE that Speedster.  looking for a camelback 5-speed Collegiate myself, or a frame to build a clone...


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 7, 2016)

Test riding the Robin


----------



## parkrndl (Jul 7, 2016)

Sierra Brown '69 Collegiate.  And that's my daughter on the Lime '76 Collegiate...



 



 



 



 

--rick


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 7, 2016)

Shoulda waited, but went fenderless a day early.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 7, 2016)

I was going to finish this and ride this today after work. I fell asleep as soon as I sat down and just woke up.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jul 7, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 336276 No time for ride. Building a custom Cadillac.



Can't wait to see it Joe! I wish I had room for my little 1961 ford falcon. It's at my parents. It's cute.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks! Did you say Ford! Fords rule!!!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jul 7, 2016)

Yes they do. That car took me everywhere.


----------



## gtflyte (Jul 8, 2016)

Went out for test ride yesterday with  new tires .



Thanks GT


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 8, 2016)

reel nice old bike you got there gtflyte    from bicycle larry


----------



## syclesavage (Jul 8, 2016)

Krautwaggen said:


> Finished up the Twinbar and took it for a 6 or 7 mile ride with the local slow ride bike group. I was actually kind of impressed with the bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aren't you selling it or now Ya changing your mind


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2016)

Went for a breakfast burrito run on this Fenderless Friday


----------



## tikicruiser (Jul 8, 2016)

Damn Mike! I had to put my shade's on, blinded me with "dem" white leg's,short's really? I thought you said you didn't own any short's.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm on vacation, so I dug them out from the back of the drawer [emoji6]


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

1947 New World


----------



## izee2 (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm on vacation with my family. My daughter and I took our spaceliners out tonight to catch the sunset over the bay in Ocean City MD. 


Nice and flat. A real pleasure to ride here. Not like the mountains of NE PA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtflyte (Jul 9, 2016)

Very cool quiet morning  out survey 
Riding.


 
 Thanks Yaa Haa WTFlyte Get it got it have it


----------



## Cory (Jul 9, 2016)

gtflyte said:


> Very cool quiet morning  out survey
> Riding.
> View attachment 338021
> Thanks Yaa Haa WTFlyte Get it got it have it



What are you riding today?


----------



## mrg (Jul 9, 2016)

Moon Eyes BBQ


----------



## tech549 (Jul 9, 2016)

took the elgin out for a spin


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2016)

Rode out for a gourmet dog and a cheap brew


----------



## COB (Jul 9, 2016)

Took the crusty old Speed King to the Saturday night cruise-in at "The Suds".


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2016)

Quick stop at Targét on the way home.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2016)

Late night ride w/Steve and Cody


----------



## Cory (Jul 10, 2016)

Just waiting for Tripple3 and Hippy Mike on the Santa Ana river to ride to Orange for the Circle City ride. On my Spitfire 5.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 10, 2016)

On my way to work...


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Pedal pushers (Jul 10, 2016)

Burbank ride


----------



## rustintime (Jul 10, 2016)

my Worksman on the OC circle ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 10, 2016)

Rode the Snyder built HTB with the OC gang.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 10, 2016)

I rode my 36 electric a little over 40 miles with the OC riders to the circle city ride.


----------



## Cory (Jul 10, 2016)

Pedal pushers said:


> View attachment 338450 View attachment 338446



I recognize your Monarch holiday. I owned that for a couple years, great riding bike.


----------



## okozzy (Jul 10, 2016)

Rode my 01 black panther at the
Coaster brake challenge today, 

Heat no. 2


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jul 10, 2016)

Cory said:


> I recognize your Monarch holiday. I owned that for a couple years, great riding bike.



It is Cory I love it!


----------



## None (Jul 10, 2016)

Gotta love SoCal summer nights.


----------



## tikicruiser (Jul 10, 2016)

Desiree', are you "ripping off" Mike's classic beer in the foreground shot with bike in background?


----------



## None (Jul 10, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> Desiree', are you "ripping off" Mike's classic beer in the foreground shot with bike in background?




Hahaha! He's got great ideas, what can I say?  We both enjoy our local spots. _*MY*_ little town is awesome.


----------



## mrg (Jul 10, 2016)

Circle City, OC


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2016)

Today is 7-11's 50th birthday and they are giving away free Slurpee's. 
I rode my Western Flyer with hippie Mike on some old Schwinn..





Ford dealership on beach Boulevard...














We went to six stores but walked out of one because they only had one flavor left and a whole bunch a little kids in line.
Five Slurpee's = sugar rush


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 11, 2016)

Rode the Napoleon and met up with Scott and Corina for free Slurpees


----------



## mrg (Jul 11, 2016)

Riding lite over to the car show tonight


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 12, 2016)

Today I rode my 42 Elgin tiki bike to Starbucks...








After that, I rode down to my bank to make a deposit.







Parking lot light-pole looks out of proportion.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 12, 2016)

Got ambitious and cleaned up the wheels on the 1950 Columbia this morning


 

 

Rode the General  up to the mail box.

 


Stopped at the 7-11 and said "Hi" to Paky.




 
Met up with Brian and Gracie at the park .[Brian is the dog]

 

  Said "Hi" to Mr. Bullfrog.......


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2016)

I was about to comment on your low gas prices when I noticed the big jump in Premium. What gives?


----------



## the tinker (Jul 12, 2016)

Don't know Mike.  Maybe more to discourage use for pollution or something.....The gas here is 10-15% alcohol .              GOOD FOR ENGINES


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Don't know Mike.  Maybe more to discourage use for pollution or something.....The gas here is 10-15% alcohol .              GOOD FOR ENGINES




Bleh! My Marauder runs on Premium and does not dig those eco-blends


----------



## mrg (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 13, 2016)

My Columbia Viking: from my Arlo Security camera


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 13, 2016)

Today I rode my 36 Packard for awhile...


----------



## Intense One (Jul 13, 2016)

Rode my '97 Kline Pulse 2 bike today.....classy hard tail weight weenie bike!


----------



## mrg (Jul 13, 2016)

Ride one of my hot rods to see some killer hot rods at local wed. show


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 14, 2016)

Today I rode my 37 Syracuse around 25 miles with the OC riders on our midweek beach ride...


----------



## the tinker (Jul 14, 2016)

I wonder what it's like to have friends..........Tripple3 is a lucky guy, out there in Calfi   for ni  a.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 14, 2016)

hard to miss with bike on beach photos - and trains, and rod rails, and old trucks and old buildings - great stuff, guys


----------



## the tinker (Jul 14, 2016)

Went for a ride today.....alone.....
Met up with the Colonel.....He's a good listener.

 

 


Went over to the pond. Met up with Mr. Bullfrog.   He was kinda jumpy today.
This was the first time out with this bike .   The day I bought it it looked like this:


1 hour later with some Goof Off it looked a little better....

 The badge came out nice. 
 Re-spoked some Elgin wheels and added a couple stripes



 

It's now a nice rider!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 14, 2016)

Took the westfields out for rum runner and steamed shrimp night at the beachfront 






Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gtflyte (Jul 14, 2016)

Went out  riding locally listening to music  and cut through the cemetery  for a picture .


Thanks GT


----------



## Cory (Jul 14, 2016)

Out with the OC boys. Great day with friends! Huntington Beach CA to Newport Beach and back on my war time Elgin hot rod.



First tripple3 showed....



Then hippy Mike not far behind....


----------



## mrg (Jul 14, 2016)

Took the sidewinder out for ride with the OC boys


----------



## the tinker (Jul 15, 2016)

Ok , just got back from a ride with the " Cowboy Bike".  Took lots of pictures with neighbors kids that I will not post. Met up with Brian who was riding his bike. He wanted to try the Cowboy Bike. Got a couple pictures of him.  Fine.......
Then this lady who don't know me but knew some kids I was showing the bike to, calls the mother of the kids and comes over asking me my name and what I am doing.......Jeeeze!
The kids are my neighbors.  Whatta world.

 

 

 

   Look at the smile on Brian's face. He loved it!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 15, 2016)

Today I rode my wife's Western Flyer to the filling station for some parts cleaner…






Now I'm going to tear it apart and make it fresh for San Francisco.


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 15, 2016)

I took the Viking out for a ride at The Brimfield Antique Show.

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Jul 15, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Ok , just got back from a ride with the " Cowboy Bike".  Took lots of pictures with neighbors kids that I will not post. Met up with Brian who was riding his bike. He wanted to try the Cowboy Bike. Got a couple pictures of him.  Fine.......
> Then this lady who don't know me but knew some kids I was showing the bike to, calls the mother of the kids and comes over asking me my name and what I am doing.......Jeeeze!
> The kids are my neighbors.  Whatta world.View attachment 340032 View attachment 340033 View attachment 340034 View attachment 340035   Look at the smile on Brian's face. He loved it!



In the moms defense..........[emoji12]


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 15, 2016)

This afternoon I rode my Shelby Tiki cruiser around thinking about @the tinker.
I appreciate you and the generation that you represent. Please don't change for political correctness, your neighbors don't understand you. They are afraid of the bad people nowadays and lawyers running the neighborhood.
I wish my boys were little living in your neighborhood I would send them over to your house every day. Keep riding and smiling.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks Trip's for the compliment.  This really bothered me today. So much so this afternoon I dismantled.the cowboy bike.
Those boys that were looking at the bike live 2 doors south from me. This lady saw us ; comes up and asks me, "What is your name?" while she is dialing her cell phone calling the boy's mom . I guess I am "the weird stranger" talking and taking pictures of these kids with a ridiculous looking bike.  She did not even give me a chance to speak. Of course the boy's mom immediately comes running out of her house sees me and says, "Oh, it's just Dave!"
The Mom on the other side of me had all 3 of her kids take their  turns on the bike while taking pictures with her phone. 
I loaded one of the cap guns with a roll of caps and let the boys shoot the gun off. They had never seen cap guns before.
I asked Julie, their mom if it was ok and she laughed and said "Sure".
I totally understand. I really do. I raised two children and watched them like a hawk.
It's just in light of how things are today it's just the way it's going to be.  Very sad.


----------



## frank 81 (Jul 16, 2016)

Just finished rebuilding this 1950 D-X & test rode this morning.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 16, 2016)

Rode the snap-tank to the ball field and then stopped by the pond.Great day for a ride.

 

 

 



Two Colsons . They're like people: one's really conservative.....the other ultra liberal.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 16, 2016)

After a day feeling under the weather, I got back on the road today. I added a custom light set to my New World: English Miller generator and tail light, Schwinn head light bracket, and a French aluminum bullet head light with a yellow bulb.


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 16, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Thanks Trip's for the compliment.  This really bothered me today. So much so this afternoon I dismantled.the cowboy bike.
> Those boys that were looking at the bike live 2 doors south from me. This lady saw us ; comes up and asks me, "What is your name?" while she is dialing her cell phone calling the boy's mom . I guess I am "the weird stranger" talking and taking pictures of these kids with a ridiculous looking bike.  She did not even give me a chance to speak. Of course the boy's mom immediately comes running out of her house sees me and says, "Oh, it's just Dave!"
> The Mom on the other side of me had all 3 of her kids take their  turns on the bike while taking pictures with her phone.
> I loaded one of the cap guns with a roll of caps and let the boys shoot the gun off. They had never seen cap guns before.
> ...



It is sad. Our generation of playing outside all day without worry will never be seen again. Adults today are paranoid, nervous, and to sensitive. They over-react to everything. Kids haven't changed at all, they are just being kids. I can't recall the last time I saw a bunch of kids playing outside, or riding their bikes down the street. And I live in a tiny Village with lots of kids.


----------



## COB (Jul 16, 2016)

A pair of 41's ?


----------



## COB (Jul 16, 2016)

Humm... Shall I ride the Firestone "Flying Ace" or drive the Ferrari? I opted for the Firestone, since I have no idea who owns the Ferrari...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2016)

Swapped in the upright bars onto the Napoleon and rode with the Foothill Flyers today.


----------



## None (Jul 16, 2016)

Foothill Flyers Ride [emoji4] [emoji605] [emoji605] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 16, 2016)

Took the newly acquired and assembled 57 Monark Coupe De Ville for a quick shakedown spin around Romeo. Rolls nicely on Johns US Royal Chain tires. Front springer a bit jiggly but overall very happy with the bike. Yellow Rocket-L grips are temporary until Brick Red Torpedo's show up. Bike has a cool patina and has "an attitude" look about it, lol. Gonna have lots of fun with the Royce Union "Machine Gun" on the handlebars too

!


----------



## None (Jul 16, 2016)

Foothill Flyers Ride

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 17, 2016)

To hot & humid during the day been riding in the evening lately


----------



## mrg (Jul 17, 2016)

Not to good of pics but great ride


----------



## COB (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 17, 2016)

Took the 41DX to the PO yesterday and to Mikeys today for a post flyers ride brew since I didn't make it out for the festivities this evening.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 17, 2016)

While out riding yesterday, I stopped by the newly erected monument to honor Ben Carlson.
City of Newport Beach, Lifeguard who was killed two years ago during a big wave event.
He jumped out of the boat, gave his float to a guy in distress, and disappeared.
They found his body four hours later.
He is the first Lifeguard to be killed in the line of duty in the history of Newport Beach, California.
I didn't know Ben personally, but I did receive CPR training from him, and we had some laughs that day, and I could tell, he was the kind of guy I like to hang out with.
I call the memorial, The Silver Surfer, because on the day he died, Ben was a super hero.
This Chrome tandem Colson rolled up, and I thought it was pretty appropriate.
Cool looking bike in front of a cool looking statue.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2016)

I rode my 36 Packard with the foothill flyers yesterday










Fun time on the downhill


----------



## Cory (Jul 17, 2016)

Out on a late morning ride with my Elgin. Newport Beach CA River Mouth. 



Tripple3 met up with me down the path a ways. Now at Bolsa Chica.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 17, 2016)

Went cruising on the 41 pilot this morning


----------



## the tinker (Jul 17, 2016)

Went out to mail some letters and take a little spin on the Hiawatha. Talked to Mirza at the 7-11. they are tearing it down to build a new one in Sept. He's a good guy. 

  Said "Hi" to Mr. Mailbox. Then looked at a tub.

 

  Don't forget our Vets.......                                                                                                                                                                

Stopped by the pond

then rode home.....


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 17, 2016)

VERY NICE HIAWATHA!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 17, 2016)

Beer and burgers with Ron.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 17, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Beer and burgers with Ron.




I'm stuck at work on a Sunday! I'll be right there!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2016)

Today I rode my 2.2 ratio C-model straight bar electric down to meet Cory for a ride...





Cool shot, but I don't think it was me doing 42




Hey @catfish I found the street you can live on in fountain Valley





These riders go faster than I do most of the time...









I would not recommend parking your bike under the pier...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 17, 2016)

took a short ride today still to dang hot & humid for me during the day, i'll go again tonight


----------



## Cory (Jul 17, 2016)

Went for a ride to the neighborhood park and back on my 81 King Sting. Just rebuilt both axles and the bottom bracket. Zero greese anywhere and missing about 6 bearing total for both axles. Lol. Rides much better. I wanted to keep my options open if I decide to take this to Frisco with me. Snapped a couple shots of some of my neighbors cool cars.


----------



## gtflyte (Jul 17, 2016)

Today I went for a ride about  35 k round trip on the Lakeshore road along Lake Erie.This is a my Raleigh Rod Bike 3 speed .Took a few pictures
Enjoy 













Coopers Bay across the street is a  the ship builder 


More Coopers Bay



Local Central Telephone Office Selkirk


View attachment 340970





View attachment 340983
Cooper Creek


 
returned  to my place to relax



Also this bike at one time was in the USA at  University of Virginia but appeared in Canada


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 17, 2016)

went for a ride over to old town where they moved some of the old farm houses from around town to one location next to the old lima bean & barley silos and packing house that decades later turned into an orange packing house when citrus trees were first brought here and the county got it's name "orange county". The first pic. is the old Irvine country store  used to  be across the street and all the top fuel funny cars , pro stock, pro street  and old school dragsters with the engines in front. Driver's and crew would stop to fill up beer and other groceries before going into Orange County International Raceway next to this packing house and granary. They turned the octagon grain silos into a La Quinta Inn  3 floors of octagon hotel rooms


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 18, 2016)

Had to venture out to pay a bill so took the Raleigh instead of the car. Getting humid in the 626


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 18, 2016)

This afternoon I rode my Western Flyer on a couple errands...



Tribute pic to service riders




Never leave your bike outside




Bag hooks are handy
Here you go @CrazyDave  ; I never tire of this one either.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 18, 2016)

THE TINKER FINALLY HAD SOMEONE TO RIDE WITH!!!!
HOORAY FOR TINKER >>HOORAY FOR THE LITTLE TINKER!!!!
Fellow Caber "Ratina" Ben and his dad Bob stopped over. We rolled a fender and straightened 2 forks.  Then went out for a ride.  Ben rode the green Colson custom and Bob rode the Phantom.  Nice to talk bikes with a fellow Caber in person.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 18, 2016)

ha


the tinker said:


> THE TINKER FINALLY HAD SOMEONE TO RIDE WITH!!!!
> HOORAY FOR TINKER >>HOORAY FOR THE LITTLE TINKER!!!!
> Fellow Caber "Ratina" Ben and his dad Bob stopped over. We rolled a fender and straightened 2 forks.  Then went out for a ride.  Ben rode the green Colson custom and Bob rode the Phantom.  Nice to talk bikes with a fellow Caber in person. View attachment 341504 View attachment 341511



hay tinker dave when are you going to take that jc higgins jet flow out for a ride  !!!!! like to see it  from bicycle larry


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jul 18, 2016)

Took the 53 JC Higgins out tonight. Bought an led retroish light for it too


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 18, 2016)

wrote one of my keeper bikes,a early 36 "Ace" cycleplane. Add3d the correct reflector,grips,great survivor,gonna need to go over the E4 Morrow hub,rolls a wee bit funky.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 18, 2016)

Took the Napoleon out for a late-night brew.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 19, 2016)

Literally almost ran right into a bear on the way home tonight! WTH???


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 19, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 341659 Literally almost ran right into a bear on the way home tonight! WTH???



Wow, down below Foothill. Cant say ive ever seen them down that far.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 19, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Wow, down below Foothill. Cant say ive ever seen them down that far.



Yup! Was hauling West on Palm, made a hard right North on Magnolia and that damn thing is right in the middle street! Scared the poop outta me![emoji15]


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 19, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Yup! Was hauling West on Palm, made a hard right North on Magnolia and it's right in the middle street! Scared the poop outta me![emoji15]



I bet, ive had them do the same to me but usually riding up on Hillcrest. Never down that far.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow!
I guess when you said you were going out for some beers tonight, they misunderstood, and sent down some bears instead.
Time to hang a bear bell from the handlebars, Mike.
You never know what you'll run into living that close to the mountains.
Lions, Tigers, and Bears. Oh, my!
Well, maybe not, Tigers.
But, Lions, Deer, and Bears for sure.


----------



## Cory (Jul 19, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 341659 Literally almost ran right into a bear on the way home tonight! WTH???



What, no selfie? That's what I call a missed opportunity.


----------



## None (Jul 19, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 341659 Literally almost ran right into a bear on the way home tonight! WTH???



How awesome! Poor bears are starving. The fires. [emoji20]  I've run into them while running a few times. Crazy! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 19, 2016)

they should move to Alaska


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 19, 2016)

Today I installed a basket to haul my beach stuff on my 36  Packard...





It has been a little while since I rode the wedge but I had some super fun waves today...





Ahi sandwich at Newport burger before the ride home
Great day


----------



## the tinker (Jul 19, 2016)

Today was "Green Day"  Was outside at 6 Am before the heat today, painting the front of the house green. Decided to run around on the green Hawthorne today....


Found these 1950's lawn chairs on the curb about 15 years ago. I used the same green paint that was used on the green chairs arms for the striping on this bike.                                                                                                                         


Stopped by Ben....he was using a green hose....

 Wanted to ride over to meet up with triple3 and the gang but decided I would mail some letters instead....The green hose followed me.....

  Stopped by the green pond.....

  Went home and the other green bikes were waiting for us....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 19, 2016)

great color


----------



## Dave K (Jul 19, 2016)

Another Mexican food run on the Roadmaster.



 .


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 19, 2016)

Dave K said:


> Another Mexican food run on the Roadmaster.
> View attachment 341934 .



Damn it Dave, find a nice Schwinn and send that thing over here! LOLOLOL...Love the care and attention you put into the bike man, looks awesome! Glad to see her out and about and being enjoyed!


----------



## mrg (Jul 20, 2016)

All the old guys showed up tonight


----------



## Cory (Jul 21, 2016)

Out on my 81 King Sting to meet some of the OC boys. No tripple3 today unfortunately (work). I'm waiting for H. Mike at the moment at the Newport Beach / Santa Ana river mouth.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 21, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 341659 Literally almost ran right into a bear on the way home tonight! WTH???



That's insane haha


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 21, 2016)

rode the monark yesterday and this morning  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 21, 2016)

just got done riding the roadmaster, mite be bring it to memory lane augs. 11 and 12 to sell not sure yet , i want to build a shelby arrow  next from bicycle  larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 341659 Literally almost ran right into a bear on the way home tonight! WTH???



WTH? There is no beer in that picture. Now if the bear had a beer that would be awesome!V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 21, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> WTH? There is no beer in that picture. Now if the bear had a beer that would be awesome!V/r Shawn




There were a few beers just before the bear. Surprised I had the reflexes to keep from hitting him as I came around the turn!


----------



## spoker (Jul 21, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 341659 Literally almost ran right into a bear on the way home tonight! WTH???



better get that right to carry,ya never know when your gonna need it,but when you do there is no 2nd chance


----------



## None (Jul 21, 2016)

Riding to tacos and beers!  [emoji4] [emoji605] [emoji605]


----------



## None (Jul 21, 2016)

Tacos: check! [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 21, 2016)

That's a good spot!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 21, 2016)

I took my Shelby out for an evening ride…







Another favorite frame design.


----------



## None (Jul 21, 2016)

[emoji605] [emoji605] [emoji4] [emoji106][emoji482] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## parkrndl (Jul 21, 2016)

Black Friday Krate. Hope that doesn't get me kicked off the CABE.



 

If it counts for anything, most of the folks on the ride were running genuine Chicago steel...



 



 

--rick


----------



## mrg (Jul 21, 2016)

Took the Jag for a good ride in the OC


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2016)

This morning I rode my Elgin garage sailing my way to Golden West College swap meet...





I saw this his and hers suburban set sold for $300 with matching gold badges...
And then I saw this Hiawatha for a good deal from Roberto...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2016)

This afternoon I changed the neck and bars and seat, and added pedals to see how the Hiawatha rides…



I made it to the dumpster area where the tires will be going.


----------



## Cory (Jul 23, 2016)

[QUOTE="tripple3, post: 601672, member: 43997"
View attachment 343008
I made it to the dumpster area where the tires will be going.[/QUOTE]
Made me laugh to hard!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 23, 2016)

That bike has been there for several weeks.  Considered it,  but never pull the trigger.  Congratulations on the purchase 




tripple3 said:


> This afternoon I changed the neck and bars and seat, and added pedals to see how the Hiawatha rides…
> View attachment 343008
> I made it to the dumpster area where the tires will be going.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2016)

eddie_bravo said:


> That bike has been there for several weeks.  Considered it,  but never pull the trigger.  Congratulations on the purchase



Thanks Eddie
Roberto gave me a great deal.
This evening my wife wanted to meet for dinner at our favorite Mexican restaurant and so I rode my Packard over for a date...








The basket; the beach cruiser... or spot for Chili?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 23, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> The basket; the beach cruiser... or spot for Chili?




perf! we'll need to make a comfie cushion for the little bowse


----------



## tikicruiser (Jul 23, 2016)

Damn it! I thought I locked the gate, must not have closed all the way. I hate it when that happen's.


----------



## mike j (Jul 24, 2016)

Went for a ride around the old Long Pond Iron works in Ringwood.N.J. this morning, before it got to hot. Some nice trails, a lot to see. Photos of the ruins of an iron furnace and the mill stream.


----------



## bikiba (Jul 24, 2016)

Banged out 47mi on my 1990 trek.., mountain bike classic.





My daughter managed to ride this a block before telling me i have a lot more work to do. 




Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 24, 2016)

Today I rode my 37 Syracuse down to meet  @mrg and @Cory for a ride...





We bumped into @rcole45  and Mike at the infamous pizza lounge...







It was a great ride on a great bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 24, 2016)

Went for an early coffee run before it heats up.


----------



## None (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello Sunday!


----------



## mrg (Jul 24, 2016)

Fun ride in HB, good taco's and a lot of stuff to look at with the Vans US Open of surfing / skateboarding and all kinds of stuff going on, the majority of it's on the other side of the pier


----------



## the tinker (Jul 25, 2016)

You California folks are so lucky!!!   Rode the old Elgin over to the park and had planed to ride up to the rail yard but it was too hot for the old tinker so I came home. Felt like jumping into the pond.....

 

  Decided to stay home and ride around the ice cold basement on the "Rollfast".

 Stopped by the old radio and listened to some tunes.... .gazed at my prized autographed photo of Florence Henderson.....whatta women......


 
Then rode  over to check out the old Ranger and J.C.



There are some bikes in the laundry room....hung out with them for a while.....


 
Then stopped by the water heater.... that's always fun....

 Yup, had a great day!


----------



## mrg (Jul 25, 2016)

Still dang hot around here so rode something with gears, the sidewinder over to the show tonight


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 25, 2016)

Rode the HTB and met up with my girl for a bite and a beer.


 

 


Didn't realize I caught some goofball playing Pokeman


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 25, 2016)

mrg said:


> Still dang hot around here so rode something with gears, the sidewinder over to the show tonight View attachment 343726View attachment 343727



Nice shadow Mark


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 25, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Rode the HTB and met up with my girl for a bite and a beer.
> View attachment 343735 View attachment 343736 View attachment 343737
> Didn't realize I caught some goofball playing Pokeman



Sure hope there aren't any members here that are playing that stupid game, if there is i hope you get run over bye a bike


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 25, 2016)

Test rode the new Elgin tonight


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 26, 2016)

Today I rode my 36 Packard beach cruiser, epic ride and body surf day...





Someone said drink water so we do...



Secret spot on the peninsula 



Taco Tuesday at Great Mex is always busy and always great...





After some food we went back down to the wedge and rode some waves..






Tube-Ride Tuesday


----------



## rcole45 (Jul 26, 2016)

Nephew and I had a great ride at the beach today.Nice cool ocean breeze about 80 degrees.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 26, 2016)

Was kool enough to take a long ride. Just got home.....Stopped off at the pond with the 47 Schwinn


"Give me Liberty or Give me death"


  Stopped by an old upright that spent the winter outside 



Got a nice shot of the train rolling by...





Kenny the conductor really[ and I mean REALLY] liked the Schwinn.





Spotted this girl's Schwinn Hollywood in the commuter bike rack. Usually don't see any older bikes here.
I think my 47 fell in love.........



On the way home I took a picture while riding just like Tripple3 does and kinda lost control..........




Nice looking front yard......


It was fun!


----------



## mrg (Jul 26, 2016)

Vans open, flat land BMX demo, killer BMX movie with great music on the beach good food and fun crowds 


 

 [/ATTACH]


----------



## the tinker (Jul 27, 2016)

Decided to take the old Excelsior out for a ride this morning. Just went around the block and thru the park...humidity is a killer today....

 

 Could this saddle be one of Rustjunkie's earlier attempts?





 


NO FIREARMS ALLOWED IN PARK! ........aw gee can't have any fun....


I was stopped when I took this photo....after almost crashing last night I don't wanna take any chances.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 27, 2016)

Earlier today took the phantom for a ride & breakfast tacos.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 27, 2016)

wow reel nice bike you got there 2jakes , i bet its a reel nice rider  !!!!   from bicycle larry


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 27, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> wow reel nice bike you got there 2jakes , i bet its a reel nice rider  !!!!   from bicycle larry




Thanks.
Reflecting on it...I must agree !




And some are “green" with envy when I ride this one.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 27, 2016)

Today after adjusting and lubing a couple things; I took my wife's Western Flyer out for a test ride...







Smooth and easy


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 27, 2016)

the tinker said:


> You California folks are so lucky!!!   Rode the old Elgin over to the park and had planed to ride up to the rail yard but it was too hot for the old tinker so I came home. Felt like jumping into the pond.....View attachment 343647 View attachment 343648  Decided to stay home and ride around the ice cold basement on the "Rollfast".View attachment 343649 Stopped by the old radio and listened to some tunes.... .gazed at my prized autographed photo of Florence Henderson.....whatta women......
> View attachment 343653
> Then rode  over to check out the old Ranger and J.C.
> View attachment 343651
> ...




Hands down the BEST post in this thread!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 27, 2016)

2jakes said:


> Thanks.
> Reflecting on it...I must agree !
> 
> 
> ...




What program are you using for the ripples?


----------



## mrg (Jul 27, 2016)

Great nite for a ride but the heat and age took a toll on my tires


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 27, 2016)

I test rode this beast today.  I'm up in the air on keeping it since I also picked up a Colson tandem with it.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 28, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Hands down the BEST post in this thread!



I love @the tinker posts!
It has to be super hot in Monrovia for Mike to call "best" on a stationary bike being drug around the basement…
The tinker and others have done the stationary bike before....
Today I rode my western flyer and took a couple pics....






Hands-down my best original rider…


----------



## the tinker (Jul 28, 2016)

The wife asked me to mail some letters this morning. Good excuse for a short ride.
Bought this Dixie Flyer this spring and have never been on it.The fellow I got it from said it is a 1946.Got it at a swap for $125 and I must say it rides great. I think I will name him "Dixe", add a rusty red rack and leave as is.


First stop was the mail box. I recall as a kid my pal Injun Joe [ he was a real Indian and he rode his older brother's pre- war Ranger] tossed a dead crow in a box just like this.  I heard Joe became a mortician.....guess he liked dead things....



 
I pass this old Victorian cottage at least a couple times every day. Something about it I really like....


Stopped at the 7-11.   Been hot so they are selling lots of these...


Stopped at a picnic table in the park and Dixe jumped up on the table. I told him to" get down"......A lady nearby gave me a "look". You know "The Look".  She probably thought there was something wrong with him.......


Then we went over to the pond. That's always fun.




Found out at the end of this month the pond will be re-landscaped and all the trees around it will come down

 I think this tree is a Mulberry tree and is very old. It's growing right at the water's  edge. Probably a rule against that....huh?  Nothing can be odd and out of place......no, no, no. Can't have that can we?
When I was a kid the old lady across the street from us used to make Mulberry pie.  Long time ago.......


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 28, 2016)

lot of memorys tinker,those were the days , i remmber the lady next farm down the road made dandelion wine . she asked me if i like to have a drink of it , boy did i get a buss!!!! on!!!! went home  in a hurry on the ccm moter bike!!! were showing are age .ha ha  thanks for the memorys tinker  from bicycle larry


----------



## ricobike (Jul 28, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Found out at the end of this month the pond will be re-landscaped and all the trees around it will come downI think this tree is a Mulberry tree and is very old. It's growing right at the water's  edge. Probably a rule against that....huh?  Nothing can be odd and out of place......no, no, no. Can't have that can we?
> When I was a kid the old lady across the street from us used to make Mulberry pie.  Long time ago.......




They just tore all the trees down on a small trail that I ride a lot here.  It was jarring.  It looked like a moonscape.  Finally they posted a sign that they are going to dig a trench for water retention so that a nearby subdivision doesn't flood.  Then they are going to rebuild the trail around it and replant some trees.  I can't say that I disagree with it because I wouldn't want my place to flood either, but boy, it sucks that my trail is gone for a while.


----------



## mrg (Jul 28, 2016)

Did a few miles my Mercury, It hasn't touched the hot asphalt in 25 yrs


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 29, 2016)

wow nice bike mrg ,sure miss my mercury , but its in good hands now , thanks for putting this on the cabe  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 29, 2016)

had the monark out for a ride this morning   from bicycle larry


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 29, 2016)

We arrived in Sunnyvale and I pulled my bike off the rack and had to take it for a ride....





It is really nice up here; that of course is my electric  aka magic carpet ...


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Just ridden my ToC Rochester from Dieppe to Paris and back.
350 miles over 7 days on a fixie with no brakes.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 29, 2016)

dnc1 said:


> Just ridden my ToC Rochester from Dieppe to Paris and back.
> 350 miles over 7 days on a fixie with no brakes.
> 
> View attachment 344954



Check out my 'Rochester Rolling' thread on the antique bikes page for more pics/info......enjoy!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 29, 2016)

I just got this thing going.  Twice the seats, twice the headaches!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 29, 2016)

dnc1 said:


> Check out my 'Rochester Rolling' thread on the antique bikes page for more pics/info......enjoy!




http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rochester-rolling.92371/#post-604042

man oh man


----------



## the tinker (Jul 29, 2016)

brought the Merc up outta the bunker and went for a spin at dusk through the town.....

 

 

 


Stopped  at the Chinese place for a photo ....always wondered about that name......excellent food though.

 


I wonder how many neat old bikes have ridden up this old gravel drive?



Stopped at the Dairy Queen. This is one of the original ones. Been here forever.  
Was waited on by "Alene" at the drive-up.....She said the Merc was "Raw". Hope that means...........

 it was nice....



Got a shot of the train rolling by....
 Stopped by this neat old house. Would be a nice place to live as a kid.


Spotted the "street preacher's " van.  He's always driving that van around town.


Aren't these flowers nice?





Stopped by the pond and then went home.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 29, 2016)

nice ride you got there tinker dave !!! not to many of thees around , thanks for the pictures  from bicycle larry


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 29, 2016)

That's a cool bike Tink, nice pictures too!


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 29, 2016)

That's a cool bike Tink, nice pictures too!


----------



## wasp3245 (Jul 29, 2016)

Happy Friday world ....also last Friday of the month ..so Critical Mass !  Nice crowd in Chicago tonight ...threat of rain keep the numbers in the range of 500 + -   so not a huge group .  Pace was moderate and group stayed together till the end  ..roughly  20 miles tour of Chicago via many of the parks & parkways ended at the lake.  Beautiful night for a ride .  Steel steed of the evening   1885 /6 New Rapid  roadster 56" , rides like a dream . The front wheel with 7 crosses , tied and soldered at two points is rock solid and all original. Very fortunate to own this lovely riding machine. 
Cheers Carey


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 30, 2016)

Some of the Gateway Coasters were on hand last night for the Outsiders Car Club Cruise. Glen Krewet and Bob Lovely put this on every Friday night from March to October. They are also members of the Gateway Coasters. The weather was perfect! Great cars and bicycles together in one place.


----------



## Cory (Jul 30, 2016)

On my 81 King Sting this morning in the beautiful town of Orinda, not to far away from San Francisco.  Just doing a final warm up ride before I hop on the BART to downtown.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 30, 2016)

Cory said:


> On my 81 King Sting this morning in the beautiful town of Orinda, not to far away from San Francisco.  Just doing a final warm up ride before I hop on the BART to downtown. QUOTE]





That bad boy needs a little color in his bones.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 30, 2016)

I am looking forward to a great day riding my 36 electric




Did one of you guys lock up the Columbia here taking offers?


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 30, 2016)

These are somes that people rode today in London today, during the Ride London "Freecycle" event.
Held on 8 to 10 mile closed road circuit with over 70,000 people taking part around the heart of the city.
Enjoy!


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 30, 2016)

I rode my Trek R200. It was finally cool enough to go out


----------



## mike j (Jul 30, 2016)

Hit the Heritage trail today, about five miles from Chester to Goshen, N.Y. As I pulled into Goshen the skies opened up. It had been drizzling & heavy rain was in the forecast, now it was bucketing. Any Idiot w/ half a brain would have at least turned back. Photo is at the old Goshen train station, which now houses the village police dept. Hung out there for about a half hour till it slowed, got a big black garbage bag from the P.D. & I was good to go 5m back. All in all a pretty good ride.


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 30, 2016)

Rained this morning, but once cleared had a chance to cruise Romeo in my 2 latest riders. 1960 Columbia Torpedo, cool little middleweight sporting an NOS Cadet speedometer, red crown valve caps, white leather hub shiners, red grips by rideahiggins and 1960 Joplin license plate. And a 1957 Monark Coupe De Ville, with new US Royal Chain tires by John in California, Royce Union machine gun, hand grenade valve caps, chrome acorn axle nuts, black leather hub shiners, tan torpedo grips by rideahiggins, and teardrop pedals. Heavy rider, but very smooth with it's "active springer" LOL.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 30, 2016)

I think it's safe to say most of us here on the Cabe have a passion for the past. In this particular thread we not only post our bikes. We include the places and things we care about. Whether it's a particular place we like to hang out and kick back, or a favorite trail.
Places and sites that someday will be far in our past, and except for the photos we take will exist only in our mind....
Thinking about the past, as the sun was getting low I visited some buddies in the old cemetery.........
Lot of wisdom buried here. What would they think of what's going on today?
So, I put some air into the old Roadmaster's tires and to the graveyard I went. 


First stop was a visit to the Colonel .

 


Stopped by this very old American Elm.


Some grave markers are simple.    And some not....

 


Some make a statement.....

 


Some make me think, "If I could only know what this fellow knew....If I only could have seen places he did..."



As the sun started to fade I stopped back at the old Elm for one last picture. No one was in the cemetery except for me and the Roadmaster....a quiet place for sure.



Now for a solitary ride home......


----------



## None (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## COB (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Evans200 (Jul 31, 2016)

the tinker said:


> I think it's safe to say most of us here on the Cabe have a passion for the past. In this particular thread we not only post our bikes. We include the places and things we care about. Whether it's a particular place we like to hang out and kick back, or a favorite trail.
> Places and sites that someday will be far in our past, and except for the photos we take will exist only in our mind....
> Thinking about the past, as the sun was getting low I visited some buddies in the old cemetery.........
> Lot of wisdom buried here. What would they think of what's going on today?
> ...



That's a great post!


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice day in Romeo. Rode the beast (53 Color Flow) over to ACE Hardware, and popped for 4 chrome acorn nuts for the axle ends. What's another few ounces when it's already at 85 pounds? Then hopped on the 51 Columbia Goodyear for a nice cruise.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## mruiz (Jul 31, 2016)

1969 Colligate, 5 speed rut beer color.


----------



## slick (Jul 31, 2016)

Yesterday was my annual Rolling Relics San Francisco ride fro. The Bay Bridge to the Golden Gate, and back with quite a fewstops along the way. So here are just a few favorites i took. In the first photo just above the rear of my seat is Alcatraz.


----------



## mrg (Jul 31, 2016)

A nice cool sundown ride


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 1, 2016)

Old bikes and VWs! Whats not to love? Monthly VW gathering in Concord NC got overrun by some outlaw biker gang!


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 1, 2016)

love that shelby!!!! slick, that is one super nice one!!!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 1, 2016)

1938 Huffman LaFrance Super Streamline with the Golden Gate Bridge in the background.
Both built right around the same time.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Aug 1, 2016)

I rode my 1998 diamondback. I bought it new 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 1, 2016)

My lady friend and I rode all over San Fran with the Rolling Relics, Cyclone Coasters and Skid Kings this past Saturday. What a ride!!!


----------



## the tinker (Aug 1, 2016)

Took a ride to no place special on the Hiawatha before sunset.Been trying to get the time to finish painting the front porch but what's more important, the bikes or painting the house?

 

  "Over hill ,over dale . As we hit the dusty............




 


I enjoy looking at old houses. This place has been used as an office for many years and it is being left to decay.
I think replacing the original wood door with that steel Home Depot door was the start of the end for this house. Wrecking ball here we come...

Poor little guy.... 


Back to the park and then home.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 1, 2016)

I rode my Elgin down to the beach today




I waited until later in the day and it is always windy here in the afternoon... I can pedal this straight into the headwind with my hands tucked behind my back.


----------



## slick (Aug 1, 2016)

After Saturday's ridein San Francisco i decided not to ride tonight and just drink a cocktail. Lol. The Shelby is back safe and sound in my living room under my flat screen t.v. So when commercials come on i stare at my bike. Ya, im obsessed. Aren't we all? Lol


----------



## mrg (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 2, 2016)

Today I worked on my Hiawatha to get it rideable using some pieces from my other Shelby.  I like the way it turned out and it rides nice. 



And now I can continue to sand it without taking it apart; and ride it when I get sick of sanding....


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Desireé said:


> View attachment 345332
> 
> View attachment 345333



Love those bars and stem.
What are those bikes?


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 2, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Today I worked on my Hiawatha to get it rideable using some pieces from my other Shelby.  I like the way it turned out and it rides nice.
> View attachment 346295
> And now I can continue to sand it without taking it apart; and ride it when I get sick of sanding....





Looks cool-  how's it ride?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 2, 2016)

Well it was Saturday @ the Rolling Relics San Francisco ride ... We had the largest turnout yet at the ride & those who joined the Cyclone Coaster extremist down Lombard before we ended the ride at Jacks bar


----------



## RJWess (Aug 2, 2016)

Put Joe’s Shur Spin back on the bike and took a quick spin.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Aug 2, 2016)

I took my 68 to ocean city Maryland today 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 2, 2016)

More ride time for the 1954 Schwinn World Traveler.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 2, 2016)

eddie_bravo said:


> Looks cool-  how's it ride?



It rides OK but I don't think it will be one of my favorites anytime soon. 
It's  tube ride Tuesday and I rode my Packard with my beach gear down to meet Cory and Mike...






The surf was pretty big and I got some good ones; The water temp is 77° which is exceptionally warm for here in SoCal...



We rode into the strong headwind to Huntington Beach pier and had dinner with Marty and Ron and Mike at the famous pizza lounge



Ended up riding home in the dark; great day and evening


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 2, 2016)

I had the rare opportunity to go for a mid week ride with the gang and hang out at the Huntington Beach Tuesday Night Promenade.
There was plenty of eye candy to go around.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 3, 2016)

Went out on the old Hawthorne "Mutt Bike" today.  I have to Google this camera I have for proper settings as every picture that I took that was in the direct sunlight did not turn out......something going on there.
Stopped at a garage sale....the guy was also giving out samples of his homemade chilli.........I don't know about that .Chilli on a hot humid day at a garage sale??? Thanks but no thanks,


After the garage sale I stopped at the pond. Always cool there.




Back in the day a bottle opener mounted on your bike or car was a cool necessity.No one uses these anymore.



The ride home.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 3, 2016)

Today I rode my Hiawatha down to the bank to make a deposit...



I decided to get it out on the river trail and see how it rides into the headwind...






I like it


----------



## Duchess (Aug 3, 2016)

Went to Fort Sewall in Marblehead, MA.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 3, 2016)

Brought out another cruiser for this evenings ride. The"Standard".
Mounted the machine-gun horns on deck just in case.... 



Using old Gillette Bear tires and Mussleman  hubs.

 

 



Went up to Dominoes Pizza..........alone.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 3, 2016)

My wife met me for dinner at our favorite Mexican food restaurant on the way home



This whole ride was alone too @the tinker
I appreciate my riding friends but most of the time ride solo...


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 3, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> My wife met me for dinner at our favorite Mexican food restaurant on the way home
> View attachment 346716
> This whole ride was alone too @the tinker
> I appreciate my riding friends but most of the time ride solo...





Yep,  sounds like me, solo rider.  Can't way to get back on the bikes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 4, 2016)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> ...
> View attachment 346372




stunning tandem - are you stoking for Casper?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 4, 2016)

Today I am riding my 37 Syracuse on the OC riders midweek beach ride...










Super nice day here again


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 4, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Today I am riding my 37 Syracuse on the OC riders midweek beach ride...
> View attachment 346851View attachment 346852View attachment 346853View attachment 346854
> Super nice day here again



What, no Tio Flacos Tacos today?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 4, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> What, no Tio Flacos Tacos today?



Not today we decided to have Naugles and Mark and Cory went to Sanchoz tacos



I wanted to show that I installed my jiffy BC side stand on my period correct 37 Syracuse







I also wanted to point out that I was at the Rivermouth before Mike was...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 4, 2016)

All this talk about tacos is making me hungry


----------



## the tinker (Aug 4, 2016)

Wish I had a friend to ride with like "Hippy Mike".....heck I wish I had a friend..
Took out the old Panther AKA "Side Pocket". Super humid this afternoon 90 something in the shade and not a day to ride for sure. I am the only one out.

 

 

 

 

 

 


Would make a swell garden bike, you think?





On a hot day like today I really feel like riding right into the pond!
One word about this bike. It's a real smooth rider and when I take it up to the cruise night everyone likes it.
Nice thing about riding these old un-restored clunkers is I don't have a heart attack if it falls over.....


----------



## mrg (Aug 4, 2016)

Man Mike, I had grilled fish & shrimp tacos at Sancho's and a good ride but after watching your video I'm hungry for Tio Flaco's, skinny uncle?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 4, 2016)

mrg said:


> Man Mike, I had grilled fish & shrimp tacos at Sanchos but after watching your video I'm hungry for Tio'sView attachment 346928View attachment 346929View attachment 346930




It's been said the I am "No stranger to the burrito". I'd like to add that I can always find a friend in a taco


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 4, 2016)

It's been 90 with tropical humidity here too so we wait till sunset to ride, especially when pedaling this beast lol.
Nick is sporting his new favorite hat, 100+ years old, he looks like a TOC gangsta 

Darcie


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 4, 2016)

reel nice picture nick ,i like the hat !!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 4, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Wish I had a friend to ride with like "Hippy Mike".....heck I wish I had a friend..
> Took out the old Panther AKA "Side Pocket". Super humid this afternoon 90 something in the shade and not a day to ride for sure. I am the only one out.View attachment 346902 View attachment 346903 View attachment 346904 View attachment 346905 View attachment 346906 View attachment 346907 View attachment 346908
> Would make a swell garden bike, you think?
> 
> ...



 hay tinker dave i will be your friend if you let me ride your jet flow, you could ride one of my monarks and go for a swim in my pool, its bin reel hot here to the pool was nice for swimming today !   from bicycle larry


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 4, 2016)

My wannabe Collegiate:






at the end of the ride, while we were all sitting around shooting the breeze:





probably more interesting, though, was when I switched rides for a couple miles with the guy who organizes the group:





Manta Ray, pretty sure I remember him saying it's a '71...

edit: forgot to mention I also took a lap around the block on this. Pretty wild stuff.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2016)

Took a lil late night spin on the HTB. Boy what a difference a straight crank makes


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 5, 2016)

Man, you guys are killing me! 2 things i miss the most- Tacos and the beach! Had my timing belt changed so i brought something to entertain me. 42 Elgin.


----------



## Cory (Aug 5, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> That bad boy needs a little color in his bones.



That's OG silver paint and decals. As much as I like color I like original much more [emoji1]


----------



## Cory (Aug 5, 2016)

Great ride in Newport yesterday  (what bike did you ride yesterday? ). I was on my 81 Schwinn King Sting with my friends Tripple3 and Hippy mike. My bike was definitely the ugly one of the bunch, lol. 

This is the mouth of the Newport Beach CA harbor.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm riding fenderless on my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser when I realized that it was also  filet-o-fish Friday...





I always order a double


----------



## hotrod (Aug 5, 2016)

rode downtown and saw this schwinn at the antique store.$295


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2016)

hotrod said:


> rode downtown and saw this schwinn at the antique store.$295View attachment 347098 View attachment 347099



Hope you picked her up!


----------



## hotrod (Aug 5, 2016)

no, i did not. no room and no cash.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 5, 2016)

Mailed a letter then took a ride.....it was Shelby Day!!!

 


Stopped at Tran's auto shop. He really liked the Shelby! Then stopped at "I Have A Bean" coffee. One can smell their coffee roasting blocks away. I guess they sell it on the on line. Sure smells good! 


Then stopped at the Buck Eye tree I had planted ......






 These are Buck Eyes. Under that tough looking outer shell is a smooth nut that looks like a buck's eye....Then went over to the pond.



Then went home.    Also I shot of the coveted "safety "decal that I NEVER GOT AS A KID CAUSE MY BIKE WAS JUNK!   ...........


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 5, 2016)

man is that one nice shelby you got there tinker dave ,!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 5, 2016)

For date night my wife and I rode our western flyers to Tio Flacco's tacos...






She had not tried it and I wanted to try some other things. It was all excellent.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice night so went up to the cruise night with the old Panther. there was a nice 57 and 62 Olds Starfire there. Had both of those cars when I was a kid. Also a nice 49-50 custom Merc that I would of liked to have had..

 .

 


Parked the Panther in a "No Parking Zone"  Figured that meant cars. Two police officers walked up to me made me move it. I guess they didn't like Schwinns.

 .Caught a Union Pacific freight coming outta Chicago.  Most folks don't know this but every freight train passing through Chicago is required by law to have graffiti  on every car.......it's the law.....      really.........

 

 

 

 Rode back home along the tracks behind the buildings and took a photo looking at some mirrored doors.I guess one could call this "nostalgic reflections".                                                                                                                                      Was getting dark so I went home and started a fire. The wife  and I sat out on our real honest to goodness 1950's chairs until the bugs won the battle.....Life is good.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> For date night my wife and I rode our western flyers to Tio Flacco's tacos...
> View attachment 347232View attachment 347233
> She had not tried it and I wanted to try some other things. It was all excellent.



YES!!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 5, 2016)

I actually got the wife on a bike today.


----------



## wasp3245 (Aug 6, 2016)

August evenings in Chicago perfect for riding along the lake .  One has to enjoy it now as the days are getting shorter,

 can winter be far behind ?


----------



## rcole45 (Aug 6, 2016)

Nice easy ride to downtown for lunch.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 6, 2016)

Test riding my recumbent. I finally got around to assembling it. It was another hot one. It was too hot for my sacred helmet


----------



## COB (Aug 6, 2016)

Rode my old Hawthorne to the Saturday night cruise-in at "The Suds". Just as I snapped the picture of my bike in front of the drive-in, a car back-fired behind and to the left of me. As you can tell from the looks on several people's faces in the photo, that drew some attention... Thank goodness, Batman was coming down the street in the Batmobile at that time and order was quickly restored by the Caped Crusader.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 6, 2016)

Usually ride my hot rod because its so easy and comfortable, went back over to old town again today. The the 2 red buildings  on the right of Denny's is the old TOC black smith shop and his little house it was still in use when i was 8  years old is now a Knowlwood's.   Denny's is a new building made to look old and is where the old irvine garage was located, it was so old it was torn down i remember my dad having some cars worked on there. And      the La Quinta Inn as it is today and how it looked in the 40's when it was still in operation. The original silos on the front of the storage & distribution house were made of wood built in the1890's and they burned down in 1948 rebuilt in 49 out of concrete
A Link to more images from the way Irvine was when i was growing uphttp://www.socaldaytripper.com/2012/01/31/534/
http://www.destinationirvine.com/blog/post/2013/4/10/Irvine-Ranch-Historic-Park/95/


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 6, 2016)

Finished and rode two bikes today. 1942 Hawthorne and a 1948 Rollfast


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 6, 2016)

No rides for me. The Granddaughter fixed her bike but didn't have time to fix mine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2016)

Rode over to meet some friends for drinks.


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 7, 2016)

1936 Ace Cycleplane. Anerica,baby,red,white,and blue!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 7, 2016)

lynn took her org   1952 schwinn out and i took the ccm out this morning, for a ride, reel nice day here  from bicycle larry


----------



## Cory (Aug 7, 2016)

Rode to Long beach from Huntington Beach this morning for the Cyclone Coaster ride. I got to hang out with some friends and talk shop, good times had by all. The weather has been so nice today I forgot to take many pictures.  I stopped for a water brake and got this one. We are currently in Bolsa Chica state Beach going south towards my home town of Huntington Beach with Hippy Mike and Tripple3. I am on my 81 Schwinn King Sting.


----------



## Cory (Aug 7, 2016)

Almost home and made a pit stop with Hippy Mike for some bomb tacos!


zoOM


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 7, 2016)

Cory said:


> Almost home and made a pit stop with Hippy Mike for some bomb tacos!



Slightly bummed I missed that stop but I am home now after a great ride...



look close to see Mike and Cory in this 1st pic


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2016)

Rolled the Snyder HTB with the Coasters today.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 7, 2016)

Nice breeze here in Chicagoland , right off the lake.  A letter needed mailing. Good excuse for a ride.
Went out on the old Colson custom. This bike is an easy rider and definitely a fun bike to ride. Was a rusty wreck when I parted with 40 bucks to get it .





Lots of older houses in our town. Many have been torn down. Something about this place I really like.






 What most folks enjoy about living here is that all the houses are different. 

 
Recovered this saddle using the leather from the old couch I found.


 


There was a pile of old water pipe being thrown out in front of a house being re-piped. When I spotted this vintage valve wheel I new exactly what I would do with it.   Green glass reflector fit perfect....

  Really like those old "Jiffy" kick stands

 
Then there is that "Jimmy D" springer....



 
Then home......the green custom next to a stocker. Luv'em both!


This bike started with me purchasing those green fenders at a swap. The fenders was an idea for a green bike. A bike built around a set of old original fenders. A nice bike for a ride around town.


----------



## mrg (Aug 7, 2016)

Took a ride on the wrong side of the tracks


----------



## the tinker (Aug 8, 2016)

Wanted to clean the garage this afternoon. Nope. Too far gone.
Decided to do something nice for the wife. I mean really ,she puts up with so much because of my hoarding these crummy bikes.  Figured I would make dinner tonight. Why not? 
Sometimes one has to make an effort....know what I mean.....So I tried making a meat-loaf but it sorta turned out looking like an old bike seat......


So I went whole hog. Went out and got us some take-out.    She was pleased.

 

 

 

 

  After dinner took the Manton and Smith out for a ride.......feel real good about myself.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 8, 2016)

1947 Schwinn New World. Now with stainless S6 rims and hubs from 1951.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/08/1947-schwinn-new-world-revisited.html


----------



## None (Aug 8, 2016)

But of all these friends and lovers, there is no one compares with you. [emoji4] [emoji605] [emoji482] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Aug 8, 2016)

Desireé said:


> But of all these friends and lovers, there is no one compares with you. [emoji4] [emoji605] [emoji482]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Aug 8, 2016)

Cory said:


>



Awesome find, I love it! [emoji173] Thank you for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 9, 2016)

1964 Schwinn Fleet.  I got a bug in my ear in the wee hours of the morning to put a little set of apes on it from a Junior Stingray I have around here.  So I tried it out in the driveway today.


 

--rick


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 10, 2016)

meeting @Schwinn499 at Paradis for a cool treat, courtesy of George


----------



## Cory (Aug 10, 2016)

parkrndl said:


> 1964 Schwinn Fleet.  I got a bug in my ear in the wee hours of the morning to put a little set of apes on it from a Junior Stingray I have around here.  So I tried it out in the driveway today.
> View attachment 348443
> 
> --rick



Now it's cool!!


----------



## the tinker (Aug 10, 2016)

Took the 41 Schwinn Excelsior outta the bunker today to sell at the Arlington Heights swap on Sunday.
This bike hasn't seen daylight in a Long time so I figured I would sell it. 
 WRONG!!!!!
Tires were flat. Pumped them up and decided to take a ride. Nope.Can't sell it. 
Being it is a war time bike it has a neat WW2 insignia decal on the front fender. I posted in the Schwinn forum hoping someone would recognize what military branch/ unit it was from. 
Since I rode it I now recall why I bought this bike in the first place. can't sell it. Rides real smooth.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2016)

Super cool decal on the front fender tinker; I would call that a "lightning bug"
Today I rode my 1936 electric C model straight bar down to the beach; I picked up  hippie mike along the way




I really enjoy riding this bike


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 10, 2016)

Did a short ride to test out my endurance  (post lung collapse injury) on my '39 IJ and my sons 49 Schwinn.  As we went around the 'hood,  came to Joe's Italian Ice and they had a new outdoor wall display 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 10, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> meeting @Schwinn499 at Paradis for a cool treat, courtesy of George
> 
> View attachment 348574



Shoulda rolled over & said Hi to George. He's always up for a good belly rub.


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 10, 2016)

Got the Harvard out for a late afternoon spin.


----------



## wasp3245 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello World   when it is 90 + during the day   one waits till night when a nippy 85 by the lake is on the thermometer to ride ... heading up and down LSD 
Yes it is just like the song claims 

There's a road I'd like to tell you about, lives in my home town
Lake Shore Drive the road is called and it'll take you up or down
From rags on up to riches fifteen minutes you can fly
Pretty blue lights along the way, help you right on by
And the blue lights shining with a heavenly grace, help you right on by

And there ain't no road just like it
Anywhere I found
Running south on Lake Shore Drive heading into town
Just slippin' on by on LSD, Friday night trouble bound

And it starts up north from Hollywood, water on the driving side
Concrete mountains rearing up, throwing shadows just about five
Sometimes you can smell the green if your mind is feeling fine
There ain't no finer place to be, than running Lake Shore Drive
And there's no peace of mind, or place you see, than riding on Lake Shore Drive

And there ain't no road just like it
Anywhere I found
Running south on Lake Shore drive heading into town
Just slicking on by on LSD, Friday night trouble bound

And it's Friday night and you're looking clean
Too early to start the rounds
A ten minute ride from the Gold Coast back make sure you're pleasure bound
And it's four o'clock in the morning and all of the people have gone away
Just you and your mind and Lake Shore Drive, tomorrow is another day
And the sunshine's fine in the morning time, tomorrow is another day

And there ain't no road just like it
Anywhere I found
Running south on Lake Shore drive heading into town
Just snaking on by on LSD, Friday night trouble bound




 
Up north at Hollywood  blue lights line the way south.

 
The city emerges from the lake

 
Chicago home of the most corrupt politicians money can buy   but we have  nice skyline 



Fireworks every Wednesday and Saturday night courtesy tax payers of Chicago ..highest property taxes in the nation !!! 

 
Both English imports   Buckingham fountain came in a slightly larger crate than the New Rapid .


----------



## mrg (Aug 10, 2016)

Got something cool in the mail today, P38 'Lighting" , Thanks Joe, check the second pic, the props ars spinning just sitting there!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2016)

Today I rode my 36 Packard  down to meet Cory for the OC midweek beach ride



Cory was there waiting for us and Mike showed up after me again









We had a fun time; Cory caught the first wave....


----------



## the tinker (Aug 11, 2016)

You guys are sooooooooo lucky to live out there. All I got is a algae filled pond!


----------



## Cory (Aug 11, 2016)

I caught the first wave today but tripple3 got the last [emoji1] [emoji106] 
MRG Slept in and missed the waves but caught up with us at Charlies Chili for some good eats.
I'm on my 79 Spitfire 5 in Newport Beach CA today.


----------



## mrg (Aug 11, 2016)

"Cool" ride in the OC today


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2016)

the tinker said:


> You guys are sooooooooo lucky to live out there. All I got is a algae filled pond!



Yes tinker!
I have thought that I am the most blessed man in the world for a while now....






For a long list of reasons that I could tell you about sometime


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## rcole45 (Aug 11, 2016)

Great late afternoon cool weather for a nice ride from Balboa to Huntington Beach for dinner. Sat for awhile listening to a band at the pier, then a ride back to Balboa in the cool evening air just

 

 

 as the sun was setting. Got to try out my new bike light. Its MUCH brighter that it shows in the photo.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 12, 2016)

Raining off and mostly on all morning. Got a short ride on the Western flyer.Bringing this one to the swap on Sunday.
Glad it's raining today and not Sunday.  

 

 

 


It's about to come down hard.....have to cut this ride short


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## the tinker (Aug 13, 2016)

Chris your bike is a real gas!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2016)

Took a ride with the lil lady to grab a bite for dinner.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Aug 13, 2016)

After I got the Delta Gangway horn and the Delta Silveray light on the 36 Roadmaster I had to take it out for a spin today. Thanks to two off the Cabers here I was able to acquire those two parts to get it closer to complete. Thanks and happy riding.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 13, 2016)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> After I got the Delta Gangway horn and the Delta Silveray light on the 36 Roadmaster I had to take it out for a spin today. Thanks to two off the Cabers here I was able to acquire those two parts to get it closer to complete. Thanks and happy riding.View attachment 349438



About time!


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 13, 2016)

40 IJ

Took a ride to think and clear the mind,  ended up at a place that was one a "mini park" but due to the drought in California became a rock display 
















Take another ride to an alley,  someone must if been testing a color before painting the bedroom "PINK" !  
Great contrast on my bike




 Further down find a tree over flowing with an "unknown fruit ". Did not try it as I'm not in the mood for adventures today








Then I take a side street to find two odd shaped palm trees on two separate yards as the entrance to a neighborhood ... How the heck did they make the shape that way ?!











Then there is the little lake (street run off thing) by my house,  slowly drying up,  love to gaze it... Not sure why,  but I like it





And the "man hole that NEVER has been seen opened at the local park








welcome to Garden Grove,  California !!

That's was my Saturday bike ride,  after a month of "no bike rides" per doctors orders 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 13, 2016)

I rode my 1933 Mead Ranger Ace today. It rides like a dream. I believe the frame is 19". I went about 5 block when I decided to throw my Mead Ranger Ace into warp drive. The moment I engaged warp drive my speedo cable broke. I believe my house might be infested with....................
Gremlins! I will probably have to set traps. Anyone knows what type of lure I should use? Anyone?


----------



## None (Aug 13, 2016)

[emoji4]  [emoji605] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 13, 2016)

Looks more like a nuclear bomb shelter hatch from the 50s. Maybe there is a family still down there thinking that the world has gone to pot. After Hillary wins they will probably be right


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2016)

Question Eddie. Did you hear Cumbias being played near-by? That might explain the palm trees swaying to the music...


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 13, 2016)

LOL,  Well ... I did hear a faint Mariachi band playing in the distance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2016)

eddie_bravo said:


> LOL,  Well ... I did hear a faint Mariachi band playing in the distance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Close enough, but I enjoy Cumbias much...much more


----------



## Cory (Aug 13, 2016)

So today I road my Razor scooter at the flea market. Not a bike but had 2 wheels.



I ended up buying a few.




I took a pass on this crazy bike. Fun to look at [emoji1]


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 13, 2016)

Desireé said:


> [emoji4]  [emoji605]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Hi Desireé,
What is that lovely bicycle in your post?
From an ignorant Englishman.
Love the dress/skirt guard on the rear wheel, very stylish!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 13, 2016)

100 or so and humid. These are plainly taken in the shade.

View media item 19726View media item 19725View media item 19724


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2016)

after work I took a ride on my Hiawatha to unwind…










They have the same ugly color in there elevator...



I have to keep one finger on the bars on this one it pulls a little bit


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 13, 2016)

I rode the bluebird to a car show then for beer and tacos.  My friend told me it's a nice bike But his TOC clincher wood rims are worth more than a $4000 bluebird.  Ouch!  All in all it was a good night and I didnt have to take the Rirerside taxi home.  RPD rocks!


----------



## petritl (Aug 14, 2016)

I met up with fellow CABEr bulldog1935 (Ron) on an every Sunday morning ride into San Antonio, this week I parked the road bike and rode my crusty but fun Hawthorne. The overall pace for the 14 mile ride was 17mph.

I'm suprised the 1950s Western Flyer dry cracked tires made it all the way.

BTW: Joe; your sure spin engine prop hurts when you get a knuckle in the way at speed.


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 14, 2016)

Brought the '37 Westfield out for today's Hurricane Coasters ride.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 14, 2016)

petritl said:


>



hey, it's me.- that's my buddy Stevo on his Dahon on the right.
Tad is an animal - he rode 16 miles leading and setting the pace for the whole group at 17-18 mph on a 1934 Rollfast.  I think he was cheating with that propeller assist.
Oh, and his brakes work - we had one good panic stop. 

edit to make one more comment.  I got nice compliments on my 40-y-o Raleigh today as I always do, including riders not in our group whose route overlapped with ours.  But heads were spinning and craning to watch Tad on his Rollfast.  

Alamo St. across the front of the Alamo is brick, and I just heard today they're tearing the brick up - a shame - it's such a hoot to ride brick, especially when I'm on my Open Paves.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 14, 2016)

Today the Mrs. and I rode our western flyers up to orange for the circle city one year anniversary ride...





I installed some big comfortable motorcycle handlebars for the long ride...







Real good turnout and always a great time.







After having wonderful homemade ice cream; I rode into the  headwind home with hippie Mike on his 42 BFGoodrich...





Super fun day.


----------



## rcole45 (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice weather for a easy ride along the coast for lunch in Huntington Beach. Surf music festival at the pier was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## okozzy (Aug 14, 2016)

Into the triple digits today.... toasty ride.


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 14, 2016)

Rode my '41 steer-from-the-rear Colson tandem at Malibu today... what a gorgeous day! Hard to beat a view of the Pacific and meet some friends at their spot for a cold drink.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 14, 2016)

Out to cool off after a hot day and lounging around on a lazy Sunday 

Boys wanted a Slurpee so down to one of the many 7-11's we go.  We chose the one by a funky Mural of peacock, strawberries, and people 

Can you find the Iver Jonson and the Shelby in there?

The black Schwinn stands out









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 14, 2016)

I rode a Schwinn today!  It wasn't all that bad and when someone asks "Is that Schwinn?" I can now respond.......unfortunately.   lol


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 14, 2016)

rode my B-6 around the world today. twice!


----------



## mrg (Aug 14, 2016)

Did a few miles with the Circle City crew


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 15, 2016)

It's Monday; but it is good to beat the sunrise and the traffic to work…



1936 Packard long wheelbase Colson built.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> It's Monday; but it is good to beat the sunrise and the traffic to work…
> View attachment 350240
> 1936 Packard long wheelbase Colson built.



Are you hauling a banana peel to work with you?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 15, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Are you hauling a banana peel to work with you?



I use Romex to tie my fins down (Like an electrician) and that's what that is.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> It's Monday; but it is good to beat the sunrise and the traffic to work…
> View attachment 350240
> 1936 Packard long wheelbase Colson built.



You work? Doesn't that take away from your riding time?  V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 15, 2016)

Took one of my favorite bikes out today. This manifold bike rides really smooth. It is so easy to pedal. Love it. Today I had to hide under a via duct due to the rain. She made it home slightly wet ;-0


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I rode a Schwinn today!  It wasn't all that bad and when someone asks "Is that Schwinn?" I can now respond.......unfortunately.   lol
> View attachment 350180 View attachment 350181





Felt good didn't it Chris! Actually, all kidding aside, the Phantom saddle has to be the most comfortable ever put on a classic bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2016)

petritl said:


> BTW: Joe; your sure spin engine prop hurts when you get a knuckle in the way at speed.




That's funny! (not that it hurt, but the coincidence). Same thing happened to Joe on the OC ride yesterday! His knuckle got knicked pretty good! Ouch!:eek:


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 15, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> You work? Doesn't that take away from your riding time?  V/r Shawn



Yes and yes
I work as little as I have to and I ride as much as I can
After work I rode my 1940 Western Flyer heavy duty...






I hung that little bell on there and enjoy hearing it while I ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2016)

Rode the pieced together 36-37 Colson with the OC crew yesterday.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2016)

Then went out for an afternoon ride back home


----------



## mrg (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 16, 2016)

lunch in Monrovia with the OC boys


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> lunch in Monrovia with the OC boys
> 
> View attachment 350664 View attachment 350669



You shoulda woke Cody up to join you guys. Wish I could be there instead of cooking here in Hell


----------



## Cory (Aug 16, 2016)

Great ride in Monrovia with Rustjunkie, Tripple3, and Hippy Mike. 




HB WEATHER




Monrovia weather


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2016)

What HECK is that thing!?!?!?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 16, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> You shoulda woke Cody up to join you guys. Wish I could be there instead of cooking here in Hell



I tried, too sleepy...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> I tried, too sleepy...


----------



## Cory (Aug 16, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> What HECK is that thing!?!?!?



Wow, Mike you disappoint me. Obviously that's a Chevy Caprice Burning Man Edition


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2016)

I rode my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser in Monrovia...











Thanks! I had a great time
Hippie Mike says ditto


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2016)

My eyes!!!!:eek: Scott! Explain yourself!


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 16, 2016)

What, the sandals?


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 16, 2016)

took the roadmaster out for a ride to day   from bicycle larry


----------



## Pedal pushers (Aug 16, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> What HECK is that thing!?!?!?



You took the words right out


----------



## Pedal pushers (Aug 16, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Today the Mrs. and I rode our western flyers up to orange for the circle city one year anniversary ride...
> View attachment 350097View attachment 350099
> I installed some big comfortable motorcycle handlebars for the long ride...
> View attachment 350107View attachment 350109View attachment 350111
> ...


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 16, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> What, the sandals?




I thought he wanted to know why you were riding a bike with your hands handcuffed behind your back. The result of an RUI ticket?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I thought he wanted to know why you were riding a bike with your hands handcuffed behind your back. The result of an RUI ticket?



Hoping it was the only way they could force him to ride a Schwinn.


----------



## mrg (Aug 16, 2016)

Did hippy mike design that thing?, is that the prototype for the Monrovia ride shirt?. took the Speedster out again


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 16, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser in Monrovia...
> View attachment 350707View attachment 350708View attachment 350709View attachment 350710View attachment 350711
> Thanks! I had a great time
> Hippie Mike says ditto



I missed out! Shoulda came by and drug me outa bed...


----------



## the tinker (Aug 17, 2016)

Decided to take the 49 Higgins out . This is a 1949 [that's the year Tinker was born] j. C. that I installed a 1950 Higgin's springer on. I kept the original truss rod fork that I intend to re-install.







Kind of a funny day today. One minute the sun is out , the next it looks like rain. Typical Chicago weather.
First stop was the pond. Saw a blue heron looking around and surprised he did not fly off. I have seen these things wade in the shallows catching fish after fish. As fast as a bullfrog is these birds slurp down big bullfrogs like a mouthful of jelly.
Here is a shot of him under the tank....
He turns his head here obviously to check out the Higgins....." I know pal, sharp bike."


 

 Then thru the spokes.......   Now he is thinking, "Leave me alone pal, I'am fishing".


Then went over to Herb's house to gas up......






Just love those "bee hive " springers. 

 Then went back home.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2016)

This evening after dinner I went for a ride on a bike that always brings a smile to my face…



First year straight back locking fork with original Arnold Schwinn Key: 1936 Electric



I love that rack and reflector



Streamer grips, cross brace bar, and parade struts…






Sun is getting low; this bike rides awesome.


----------



## mrg (Aug 17, 2016)

I admit I don't ride these to far


----------



## wasp3245 (Aug 17, 2016)

You see one crowded dirty polluted city  you've seen them all .... then you hang a full moon over the lake and the corruption and high taxes just don't seem so bad ( not) .  Beautiful night  along the lake ...full moon festival with flame throwers and dancing fire batons !!!  ..Oh yes the Wednesday fireworks ...but the real star was the full moon .  Took out the 54" Columbia Light roadster  one of the last made 1892 ... very light and nimble a dream to pedal . Cheers Carey 

 

 




  Here we are stopping off at the competition.... Gormully and Jeffery ...building built 1885 and 86 ...  they were closed for the day .


----------



## deddings (Aug 18, 2016)

Wife and I found a cool spot at our local metro park while out on a cruise with these two.


----------



## None (Aug 18, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser in Monrovia...
> View attachment 350707View attachment 350708View attachment 350709View attachment 350710View attachment 350711
> Thanks! I had a great time
> Hippie Mike says ditto



So sad I missed it! You were in my hood and I was in yours, workin'. haha

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Aug 18, 2016)

dnc1 said:


> Love those bars and stem.
> What are those bikes?



I replied to your PM! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 18, 2016)

Today I rode my 37 Syracuse down to meet Ron to ride to lunch...



I made really good time riding this tall frame bike. I refer to this bike as "Dads Bike" because of the deluxe features and condition of it. Most of my bikes seem more like "Kids bikes" not this one...
The water is looking beautiful...





Ron and I ate at Pizza Lounge.



Good Times.


----------



## the2finger (Aug 18, 2016)

Just finished this '48 Higgins for a customer much easier on the knees than the Colorflow


----------



## the tinker (Aug 18, 2016)

Just before dark tonight I took the blue 41 Schwinn Ace out.  Starting to get dark early and .......a hint , just a hint of fall in the air. Still summer but something has changed. Can feel it.
When I bought this 41 it was already in pieces being parted on ebay. A nice original bike like this was being parted.
The chain guard, rack, handle bars and pedals were already gone.
Well here it is tonight still together!






Traffic was stopped for a fire engine roaring down the street. You can barely see the left rear of the engine in the far left corner of the photo above the fire hydrant.Tried to get it in the picture but it was going by too fast.
Keep driving the way that fire engine is going at night , east on Roosevelt road and one ends up in a part of Chicago you will wish you weren't. 52 shot last week-end . 10 were killed. Those folks need a hobby......


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 18, 2016)

Set up new, honey-colored Brooks 66 on this 1954 Schwinn Traveler and took it for a ride tonight. It's comfortable out of the box and will become only more so with time. The color goes well with this bike.


----------



## None (Aug 18, 2016)

Adventure time! It's Thursday guys!


----------



## None (Aug 18, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Just before dark tonight I took the blue 41 Schwinn Ace out.  Starting to get dark early and .......a hint , just a hint of fall in the air. Still summer but something has changed. Can feel it.
> When I bought this 41 it was already in pieces being parted on ebay. A nice original bike like this was being parted.
> The chain guard, rack, handle bars and pedals were already gone.
> Well here it is tonight still together!View attachment 351390
> ...



Holy smokes! Beautiful!  

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 18, 2016)

What bike did I ride today you ask??? Not one. I'm still at work


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Desireé said:


> I replied to your PM!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Thanks Desireé.


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 19, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> Alamo St. across the front of the Alamo is brick, and I just heard today they're tearing the brick up - a shame - it's such a hoot to ride brick, especially when I'm on my Open Paves.




It’s been years since I’ve visited the area.
The history of the missions is fascinating.
I recently read online that in July of this year, archaeologists reported uncovering part 
of an adobe wall.



The project will support a reconstruction of the area.
Here’s hoping the bricks on Alamo St. will remain after completion.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 19, 2016)

before they started digging wells, which relieved the aquifer pressure, San Pedro springs used to continuously spray 20 feet into the air like a geyser (as recently as 1880).  It's no wonder Spanish monks busting out of the scrub and the natives already here considered this place sacred. 



https://www.nps.gov/saan/planyourvisit/hikebike.htm
Bicycling is better in San Antonio than any city around.  The Missions trail is a National park, and the missions themselves are great stops. 
One thing, it's a ride you want to save for a cloudy day.  Long ago, they scoured all the trees along the river for flood control (alamo = cottonwood) .  There are a few gazebos along the way, all on top of the bluff, so they're nice and breezy.  There's a great bike rental system, and you can always leave your B-cycle rental at any kiosk and take a bus back into town. 
The missions are still active parishes.  Here's the retallbo at Mission San Jose



The city is also doing a great job of linking all the greenways together, which essentially follow all the creeks connecting all the flood zone parks.
Most of them are tunneled in trees. 
While I wouldn't recommend San Antonio for a summer vacation, it's great for a winter vacation.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 19, 2016)

mrg said:


> I admit I don't ride these to farView attachment 351118View attachment 351119View attachment 351120



Purple and chrome, two of my most favourite things.


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 19, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> before tthey started digging wells, which relieved the aquifer pressure, San Pedro springs used to continuously spray 20 feet into the air like a geyser (as recently as 1880).  It's no wonder Spanish monks busting out of the scrub and the natives already here considered this place sacred.




Many years ago when I was visiting the Alamo, I recall the area behind the Crockett Hotel but closer to a freeway.
They were demolishing old buildings to make way for parking lots.
Before the caterpillars completed the clean-up. I managed to grab a stone that was part of an ancient “acequia”
that was still there under the old buildings.
These acequias were the means by which water was used before water-pipes were invented. These waterways
were part of the history when in 1836, Gen. Santa Anna’s army tried to block the water from the men at the Alamo.
It may not mean much to folks today. I just thought it was interesting & should have been preserved.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 19, 2016)

Happy Friday. I rode my Hiawatha to the bank so far.
But I want those people like @cyclingday that know their trees; to tell me what this is?


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks like a crepe myrtle to me

http://www.southernliving.com/home-garden/gardens/crepe-myrtle-trees


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 19, 2016)

Im stuck at work. Pulling a camshaft.


----------



## Cory (Aug 19, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 351505 Im stuck at work. Pulling a camshaft.



You actually do that at work, what are the other guys think?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 19, 2016)

Yep,
Rustjunkie called it.
Lagerstoemia

A really good street tree for Southern California.
Not too big, not too small, juuuust right!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Aug 19, 2016)

On my 39 C model with ( recently acquired ) hanging tank today. Met up with my buddies Triipple3 and Hippy Mike. MRG had to take a pass on the ride.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 19, 2016)

headed up to meet @Schwinn499 & @fordmike65 at @marketgrill
Power assist by shur-spin


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 19, 2016)

SirMike1983 said:


> Set up new, honey-colored Brooks 66 on this 1954 Schwinn Traveler and took it for a ride tonight. It's comfortable out of the box and will become only more so with time. The color goes well with this bike.



You're so right about the Brooks, my honey B33 is 4 years old and just gets better and better! For me, honey is the best colour they do.
Nice looking bike too.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 19, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 351505 Im stuck at work. Pulling a camshaft.



Joe....you look like sh!tt.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 19, 2016)

I ended up riding down to meet Mike and Cory...





Another lovely day at the beach


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 19, 2016)

thanks for the lunch ride guys!





but the boss sez: it ain't Saturday yet amigo!


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 19, 2016)

Rode one of my favorite bikes today. I rode my wingbar. It seems to get better and better each year.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 19, 2016)

Went down to the Friday night cruise. Then over to the train station. Got a shot of the out bound Chicago rolling in.
Then a Union Pacific cruising on thru to Chicago from California.   Three guys yelled "Hey Tink" from an open boxcar.......Tripple 3, Cory and Hippie Mike??......no couldn't be........

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Then stopped buy the old courthouse.
As the sun started to fade got on the dusty path towards home.  This overgrown gravel path once was railroad tracks.
Kinda spooky going through the woods at night on an old bike.......picture in your mind an old locomotive chugging on thru the woods at around the turn of the century......"  I think I can, I think I can".............. .a simpler time.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 19, 2016)

hay tinker dave thats a super nice bike you got there i like it!!!!! i like green!!!! thanks for all the great pictures you put on the cabe and those nice hot rod cars!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 19, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 351550




*I was curious! *
*

*


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 19, 2016)

the tinker said:


> View attachment 351632 View attachment 351636
> 
> As the sun started to fade got on the dusty path towards home.  This overgrown gravel path once was railroad tracks.
> Kinda spooky going through the woods at night on an old bike.......picture in your mind an old locomotive chugging on thru the woods at around the turn of the century......"  I think I can, I think I can".............. .a simpler time.View attachment 351640




*Getting dark tinker, I turned on your bike lights.*
*Not sure if that helps....*
*Be careful dude! *
*

*

BTW:



Those look like palm trees. 
But hard to tell what type since the crepe myrtle is 
blocking the view.


----------



## mrg (Aug 19, 2016)

Took my project Shelby Western Flyer for a test run


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 20, 2016)

Late night ride with the lil lady...


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Just a little ride around town.
Pictured outside the late Agatha Christie's house just around the corner from me.
Purple, chrome and honey in the sunshine! Shame you can't see the 40 mph gusting wind that accompanies it;  at least I'm unlikely to get blown away on a bike this heavy!
'57 Raleigh 'Superbe' custom.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> What HECK is that thing!?!?!?



Found it here:http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/summer-clean-out.95362/
Its the "Rat Fink Eye" Full size Driver....
Horns, eye, teeth, keep looking ....


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 20, 2016)

Waaaaayyy overdue for a trim, so rode over to the local barbershop and got a new do


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2016)

My son Andrew and I went for a ride down to the Hamboard  shop...





I promised him lunch if he went with me so we went to Tio Flaco's 







Mighty tasty


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 20, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> My son Andrew and I went for a ride down to the Hamboard  shop...
> View attachment 351934View attachment 351935
> I promised him lunch if he went with me so we went to Tio Flaco's
> View attachment 351936View attachment 351937View attachment 351938
> Mighty tasty



So tempting....might ride all night and have Tio Flacos for breakfast tomorrow[emoji6] 

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 20, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Brought out another cruiser for this evenings ride. The"Standard".
> Mounted the machine-gun horns on deck just in case....
> View attachment 346705
> Using old Gillette Bear tires and Mussleman  hubs.View attachment 346707 View attachment 346706 View attachment 346708
> ...



WOW, 2 Daido Machine Guns on one bike. Very inspiring as I just bought 2 of these and will try to get them working. Never thought of 2 on the same bike, liking it!


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 20, 2016)

Rode the 51 Goodyear Columbia, resplendent in a couple new decals from MLC


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 20, 2016)

1946 Hercules Model C roadster

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/08/1946-hercules-model-c.html


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 20, 2016)

QUOTE="SirMike1983, post: 612617, member: 2262"]1946 Hercules Model C roadster

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/08/1946-hercules-model-c.html



 

 

[/QUOTE]
My friend Brian is a real Hercules nut, he has a 1916 gents model, he's going to love seeing this.
I have a 1966 Hercules Mirabelle which was my partners mothers 16th. birthday present and is currently used by my youngest brothers wife.
So nice to see one of these bikes in such great condition, well done sir!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 20, 2016)

That should read "well done Sir Mike!"


----------



## None (Aug 20, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> My son Andrew and I went for a ride down to the Hamboard  shop...
> View attachment 351934View attachment 351935
> I promised him lunch if he went with me so we went to Tio Flaco's
> View attachment 351936View attachment 351937View attachment 351938
> Mighty tasty



Looks delicious! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Aug 20, 2016)

Foothill Flyers ride today. Awesome! 





Thanks for letting me take a spin on your bicycle Joe! It was "All Right" [emoji6] 









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 20, 2016)

rode this rock-solid '49 canti for the Foothill Flyers August night ride
big ups to @Freqman1 and @rickyd for the help to get it rolling for this weekend


----------



## mrg (Aug 21, 2016)

Having so much fun riding with the foothill flyers only took one pic


----------



## jd56 (Aug 21, 2016)

Took the rear steer to the Va. Beach oceanfront last night. My son and gorgeous wife enjoying the finger pointing....







Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 21, 2016)

Today is the second anniversary of this thread. 
I love to ride; I love to see these bikes being ridden...
Today my wife and I rode our western flyers to church...


----------



## tech549 (Aug 21, 2016)

short ride around the block with my grandson,1st ride on the Shelby,great rider


----------



## the tinker (Aug 21, 2016)

After fixing a problem with the front wheel on the 47-48 Comet I took it out for a shakedown cruise to mail some letters.
If you have a Hawthorne with this type of springer hope you never have a flat on the front tire. Hard bike to work on.
It rode nice though.

 

 


It has original Wards "Riverside Mate" tires. This bike was bought at Montgomery Wards Stores.

  This house is a Sears Roebuck catalog home .  It was sold under the name Crescent.  Sears sold Pre-cut kit homes through their catalog until 1940 mail-order and delivery by rail.  Wards and Sears not only sold bikes but houses too.

 My house is also a Sears home unloaded from a box car from right behind my garage. It was built 1926 and was called "The Puritan."

 The Rail road tracks that was behind my house has been gone since 1958.   It is now a bike path that follows the old tracks. I found lots of RxR spikes while digging a garden behind our garage.
There was 3 large trees in front of our house until recently. A large Ash [aprox. 120 yrs old] was in the center of the sidewalk that curved around it . After it was killed from the Emerald Ash borer last year the walk was replaced and straightened out. Only mushrooms are growing there now. These ash borers came here from china and have killed every ash tree in our town.......stinkin commies...... Sure miss those trees.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2016)

out for an afternoon ride, still hot!


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Sped Man (Aug 21, 2016)

Took my Iver Johnson for a ride today.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2016)

I added the last chain guard, fixed the flat and took the girls for a spin.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2016)

I met up with the family for ice cream and a snack


----------



## None (Aug 21, 2016)

Inspired by the Foothill Flyers Ride, I decided to have a solo adventure this afternoon. Lovely weather. [emoji605] [emoji173] [emoji4] 













Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice evening to take the track trail


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 22, 2016)

Group ride with the Gateway Coasters yesterday.


----------



## Cory (Aug 22, 2016)

I picked up a semi-vintage tandem at a yard sale Saturday and took it for its maiden voyage with Tripple3. He came by to say hi and I did not want to miss a opportunity to laugh. So away we went, great time was had! 
















It's a R.B.C. or Ret Bar Cycle and made in the USA. It was designed to be sold at a retirement community in the Sun City Arizona area and has a low step over front and back for this reason. 
I always keep a tandem at the house for my 7 year old and I to ride and have had a newer Micargi for the last couple seasons since I sold my prewar Town and Country. Great to get rid of that and replace it with something way cooler. Here's to miles of smiles! [emoji1] [emoji106]


----------



## Cory (Aug 22, 2016)

I still need to adjust the brakes and put some fresh tubes/tires on. It has a nice heavy duty wheel set, a real plus for someone of my stature.  It already shifts and rides great. Just some deferred maintenance is really required. 
Here are some before pictures. 






I snagged the Schwinn rack for my King sting.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2016)

This morning I rode my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser down to the beach...






Where I met up with @Local 13 
We rode to Cappy's café in Newport for breakfast







Great time, great food.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 22, 2016)

Since it's Monark Monday   ...                                                                                                                                                                                   Went for a long ride this evening . Made only a couple stops.Went down into this picnic area at the bottom of a hill near a stagnant pond.  Stopped against this table to rest and the mosquitoes were instantly on me.  Didn't stay long.....hate them things. 

 Here is a decal that is on the back fender. "Cheesecake" for everyone!  Somebody went to Wisconsin..... 


Stopped by an old friend

 .The the winding trail home.....no place like home.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 22, 2016)

Good, cooler weather for riding. 1954 Schwinn Traveler-- on the road by the local nature preserve. 

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/08/better-weather.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 22, 2016)

Having a cool tasty treat after a lil night ride.


----------



## mrg (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Cyclerider1977 (Aug 23, 2016)

First ride this morning for this '55 Columbia.

The last 2 days here have felt like fall after a hot summer.

I took it to the lake





Then over to meet its big brother.





They switched places for the day and my legs got a rest until the afternoon.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 23, 2016)

Work was canceled so I took off on my 1936 electric to make a deposit at the bank…



Check out the new pair of vans shoes I found at a garage sale brand-new for five dollars



I rode into Newport and took some pics for those that don't get to see it



Local kids with a classic still being ridden







We use the John Deere to comb the beach







The famous wedge at the tip of the Balboa Peninsula
Beautiful in every direction



Newport pier
Great ride and a great day ended up meeting Cory and his kids and ate at Tio Flaco's





@fordmike65 they open at 10:30 for breakfast
@Cory is ordering in last pic.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 23, 2016)

Call it blessed, or be it lucky you guys got it out there , hands down.  Great photos, as always.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 23, 2016)

5.30am.....Speed, Tweed, Rochester.....country lanes on my morning commute, it doesn't get any better! 
If only we had the beach @tripple3, looks beautiful.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 24, 2016)

Took the 41DX out for a spin late tonight and was mugged and had my bike stolen by some creature in a Ford Technician uniform. I was a able to snap a picture as the creature pulled away on my Schwinn but this is the only lead I have, any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 24, 2016)

Last week out!


----------



## mrg (Aug 24, 2016)

Another  Wednesday nite car show charity fundraiser with live music and lots great cars


----------



## Cory (Aug 25, 2016)

I got out a bit early this morning.  I'm sitting on the Huntington Beach pier having some Jitter Juice and watching the surf. As the norm lots of guys out there fighting over waves and the Volleyball nets are already filling up. Gotta love Surf City!








That's Java Point Coffee inside of Huntington Surf & Sport


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 25, 2016)

pushed the new whip to lunch with @Schwinn499


----------



## the tinker (Aug 25, 2016)

Took the Hawthorne 5 bar out for a spin.   Ran outta gas. Stopped at Herb's to re-fuel.                                                       



 





 

 

 
After re-fueling stopped by the "Buckeye" tree.
This would make an excellent yard bike.........


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 25, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> pushed the new whip to lunch with @Schwinn499
> 
> View attachment 353514 View attachment 353515



Thanks for lunch!


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 25, 2016)

Sad to say we are starting to noticeably lose daylight now. It's that time of the year. There's still enough daylight to ride, but I'm definitely needing the electrical system toward the end of my rides these evenings.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/08/losing-daylight.html


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 26, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Took the Hawthorne 5 bar out for a spin.   Ran outta gas. Stopped at Herb's to re-fuel.
> 
> View attachment 353537 View attachment 353538
> 
> ...



Love the ornamentation on your yard bike


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 26, 2016)

Took out my Elgin Blackhawk/Falcon for a spin early this morning. Not that many people out at 6 a.m.


----------



## JKT (Aug 26, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> Took out my Elgin Blackhawk/Falcon for a spin early this morning. Not that many people out at 6 a.m. View attachment 353788




its about time you wiped the cob webs off that bike again !! lol


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 26, 2016)

Down to the waterfront at the Mt. Vernon bike trail. This 1946 Hercules is 70 years old this year.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/08/mt-vernon-bike-trail.html


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 26, 2016)

Happy Friday
I rode my 04 Honda Shadow Spirit VT 1100 to and from the shop the last couple days.
After work today I rode my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser down to the post office...











I rode down to Cory's house for the raising of a brand-new flag.





I will be mailing shirts this weekend. 
Hippie Mike's artwork for the Sears September ride came out awesome


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 26, 2016)

just took the '40 DX out after  some adjustments


----------



## Cory (Aug 26, 2016)

Does it get any cooler!



Glad you were here for it [emoji1] [emoji106]


----------



## wasp3245 (Aug 26, 2016)

Happy Friday world .
Critical Mass tonight around the globe ...about 2000+ in ole Chicago ..great night for riding .  A group called Classic Cruisers showed up with shiny chrome and balloon tires .   A huge group of youth on fixies , and two ordinaries .  Beautiful night to pedal.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 27, 2016)

I went to the Friday market with the kids, wife, sister-in-law plus one more friend of my daughters.  My sister-in-law came over to ride her new Elgin, she loves it and it was the first time she has been on a bike in years.


----------



## luckyfind (Aug 27, 2016)

Love this old Iver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 27, 2016)

rode an old Schwinn and an old Westfield with Mrs Rustjunkie down to the @pacificplatebrewingcompany 3yr anniversary


----------



## buickmike (Aug 27, 2016)

Test ride on 36- new rear hub and spokes from chestnut hollow and ABC services. respectively.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 27, 2016)

'39 Iver Johnson 
Took short ride around the local streets and end up at a local park for a quick photo with my new gasoline can that I got again for free.  

I need find a free bike !













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 28, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 354220 View attachment 354221





Chris, you've taken us all to "Kool Skool" very nice!


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 28, 2016)

Daylight in the swamp,early ride down to my swamp .I have never seen it dry in my 21 years here.
1966 Raleigh Superbe mutt.


----------



## hellshotrods (Aug 28, 2016)

I was at the Rust Junkie Ranch last evening and he had this 1940 Schwinner.....  so a few test rides later and here is what happened.....

A tribute to @tripple3


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 28, 2016)

You won!!!


----------



## petritl (Aug 28, 2016)

I took the vintage road bike turned single speed on a Sunday morning ride to downtown San Antonio.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 28, 2016)

Tad is still an animal - 18 mph today on that bike.  He and John set the pace with 35 riders chasing them.
think in terms of spinning at 100-110 rpm for an hour.  
I was in in the first chase group both ways, but those two broke out and it was really Tad broke out and John chased him.  There were a bunch of people in the chase group on really nice modern road bikes who dwindled along the way.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 28, 2016)

Went to the Farmington River Trail in Connecticut today. 1978 Raleigh DL-1 Tourist. This bike received a much-needed tune-up before the ride.
http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/08/1978-raleigh-dl-1-tourist-on-farmington.html


----------



## COB (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## TexasJeff2855 (Aug 29, 2016)

Schwinn Twinn Sunday.


----------



## Cory (Aug 29, 2016)

I got my kids out. Did a 8 mile loop down PCH to the Huntington Beach pier and back home. My daughter rode my 81 King Sting and my son and I were on my newly acquired tandem from 1983 and made in the USA by RBC.

Taco Stop!




Can't complain about our weather.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Took the Rochester for a spin, just a 4 mile total.
Stopped off with family, then onto balloons, beer and bbq mini festival. Brilliant evening!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 29, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> I was at the Rust Junkie Ranch last evening and he had this 1940 Schwinner.....  so a few test rides later and here is what happened.....
> 
> A tribute to @tripple3 View attachment 354312View attachment 354313


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 29, 2016)

I went over to hippie Mike's house and we were looking at art work and decided to ride DX bikes of his to Tommy's burgers...













I order my double cheeseburger with extra chili so I can dip my french fries in there....


----------



## mrg (Aug 29, 2016)

Monday nite and the Tecate girls were out


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 30, 2016)

Put 400 miles on the old Triumph this weekend


----------



## fattyre (Aug 30, 2016)

This is too much fun right now.   It might be a different story after I have a good crash on it!


----------



## mrg (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 30, 2016)

I rode my Honda shadow V twin to and from the shop



Current pic taken right after I parked it.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 30, 2016)

After work today I rode my Western Flyer over to the park because it is beautiful....




Having a little bell hanging on the lower part of your motorcycle is common; I just dig the look and the tones...



200 pages of what bike did you ride today.
I have posted 40 different bicycles not counting motorcycles scooters and skateboards...
Obviously having way too much fun


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 31, 2016)

Putted this one around one last time before the buyer came to pick it up.




...got a whirl in on the DX as well.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 31, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Putted this one around one last time before the buyer came to pick it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like your moving in the right direction.


----------



## mrg (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Ross (Sep 1, 2016)

Contemporary Firestone Holiday 



.  Rode this to town today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 1, 2016)

I got home from work and wanted to take a ride; I picked my 36 electric...



Every piece and part of this bike has a story and some people get tired of hearing it. 
I really do enjoy riding this bike


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 1, 2016)

Took the Western Flyer Shelby with the Shock-ease fork for a ride. It's in the for sale section so I thought I'd ride it again.


----------



## Cory (Sep 1, 2016)

Ross said:


> Contemporary Firestone Holiday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please explain why you call it "contemporary". Thanks [emoji106] [emoji1]


----------



## Ross (Sep 1, 2016)

We took a few liberties with colors,  ostrich seat covering, lettering.. wood grain on chain guard is hand painted by my wife.  OG tank would have wood grain to match guard and horn button on top.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 1, 2016)

Alright!
200 pages of riding the classics.
Congratulations to Mark and Scott for putting together one of, if not the most consistent threads on The Cabe.
I saved page 200 for my first ride on a 1937 Elgin Bluebird.
I bought this bike from Nate Pence about five years ago, and have had it sitting in a crate every since, a real basket case so to speak.
I'm sure I'm one of very few people that would buy a Bluebird and then wait five years to put it together and take it for a ride.
It rides well, and made me think that Sears was way ahead of Electra on the pedal forward/flat foot technology.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 2, 2016)

Shootin around town on the Paramount..


----------



## mrg (Sep 2, 2016)

test ride on a project


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 3, 2016)

This morning I took off on my 37 Syracuse heading for the swap meet...



I was about 3 miles from home when I realized my front tire is going flat....







Action shot walking…




I turned around and rode it as far as I could until I couldn't go any further. So I pushed it home about 2 miles.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 3, 2016)

Hurry up and fix it! You're gonna miss all the deals!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 3, 2016)

just took this old Schwinn out for a lil spin


----------



## Sped Man (Sep 3, 2016)

I took out my Ronald McDonald bike for a 3 mile ride. In the sun it actually looks nice. I had to adjust it every other block. Apparently, the gremlins were busy loosening every bolt on my bike!


----------



## Cory (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm at the flea market this morning on my 81 King Sting. 
Just picked up a decent Speedster. Let's see what else turns up on my way to the Cyclone Coaster ride in long beach. Now just need to get it cleaned up and back on the market...for a small profit. Lol.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 4, 2016)

Rode my 1964 Firestone roughly 20 miles. I needed a long cruise. I've been known to take my classics on long rides, but my Firestone was never that far away from the house. This was the first time I gave it a true workout.





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Rode around the town to enjoy Bunkfest 2016 in Wallingford.
3 day festival of traditional music and dance.
Ice creams being sold from a Pashley tricycle.
For those who maybe unaware of our quaint English customs, these unusually dressed people are Morris dancers.


----------



## Sped Man (Sep 4, 2016)

I rode my Elgin to the Schwinn family mansion in Logan Squrare . Sat there watching the neighbors walk by.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2016)

Today I rode my 42 Elgin tiki cruiser at the Sears September ride; and it was a great time riding home with hippie Mike...




I dressed it up a little bit this week with a fresh chain guard...









Mike is riding a 40 Cadillac...
I also had the privilege to ride a bluebird for my first time at the Sears September cyclone coaster ride. Thanks Steve, it rides awesome.


----------



## mrg (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 4, 2016)

"Sears Ride" in Long Beach seemed an appropriate place as any to test out the Bluebird project...


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 4, 2016)

I took the wife on her first Coasters ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> "Sears Ride" in Long Beach seemed an appropriate place as any to test out the Bluebird project... View attachment 356873



Hey! I rode that bike today too


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2016)

Also rode my 1902 Napoleon at today's Coasters Sears Ride.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 5, 2016)

T







fordmike65 said:


> Also rode my 1902 Napoleon at today's Coasters Sears Ride.
> View attachment 356879



That Napoleon is one great looking bicycle, just how I like them.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 5, 2016)

Today's ride was the 1937 Elgin Bluebird.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2016)

Happy Labor Day
I needed to drop off a bill at the post office and so I rode my Hiawatha with an NOS saddle....



@cyclingday talked about firsts in life; I got to be the first one to put a wrench to, and my butt too....


----------



## Dan the bike man (Sep 5, 2016)

I took this awesome picture while riding my 56 Schwinn Corvette at Stony Creek Metropark


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2016)

Rolled out for a breakfast ride with Rustjunkie on the fenderless Colson


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 5, 2016)

Labor Day brefus ride with @fordmike65


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 5, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Labor Day brefus ride with @fordmike65
> 
> View attachment 357023
> 
> ...



That Raleigh looks great, what hubs have you got in there?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2016)

My friend Tim came over with his 46 DX to ride around for a while; I picked my 36 Packard...I didn't know it was Packard Day....








First stop was at a LBS to pick up a compact pump like the one I just got...




Next stop was lunch at California Fish Grill; which was excellent.





Afters after


----------



## Sped Man (Sep 5, 2016)

Another day at the Schwinn Mansion. Rode my Rocket over. Man it was humid today! Had a hard time riding around some elephants today


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 5, 2016)

Back to reality after being on vacation for a week. I made really good time getting home today, leaving early in the morning. I got home early enough to take this 1974 Raleigh Sports out for an evening ride.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 5, 2016)

took the columbia out for a ride to day ,going to a new home next week from bicycle larry


----------



## Intense One (Sep 5, 2016)

Got this Ross Mt Hood mtn bike today from my brother-in-law...one less item in his garage...one more in mine.  I put air in the tires and took it for a spin in the 'hood.  Rides and shifts smoothly...may need to replace the rubber brake pads. The bike is now on my stand getting a thorough clean up.  The chrome frame is shining up really nice!


----------



## Jaypem (Sep 5, 2016)

Rode the same bike today that I've been riding for the last 10 days or so...washed off the dust and repacked all the bearings. Rides like a champ


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 5, 2016)

Got this one up and running and on the road today!


----------



## wasp3245 (Sep 5, 2016)

Happy Labor day !!! 
Lovely day to do the trolley triangle ride  atop the 56" New Rapid .  Long before cars took over the landscape trolleys and interurban' s  ruled the roost.  There were many trolley and interurban lines running out of Chicago connecting the various outlaying cities.  When the Century Road Club  of Chicago and later of America began in 1891  the Century run was Chicago , Aurora, Elgin and back to Chicago.  from 1891 -1902 various trolley line opened an closed paralleling the most used bicycle routes.  Trolleys last ran commercially over these lines  till the late 50's. The abandoned right-way of the Chicago , Aurora and Elgin Railroad became one the America's first rail to trail conversion in 1963.  In South Elgin there is a trolley museum persevering  a few miles  of track and many of the trolley cars that originally ran on the rails ( some over 100 years ago). 
So today headed from Wheaton , Aurora , Elgin and back to Wheaton    about 50 miles . Lovely riding along the Fox River , and  many miles of tree covered trails .  131 year old New Rapid was happy for some exercise. 
Cheers Carey


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2016)

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2016)

A sweet treat before heading home.


----------



## RJWess (Sep 6, 2016)

Took out my vintage 1990 Klein Attitude to the Wabash trail. My new favorite rider this summer.


----------



## None (Sep 6, 2016)

Because taco Tuesday!  Lovely weather for a night ride.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 6, 2016)

awe taco Tuesday...that was a regular dish when I worked as a residential counselor at a childrens treatment facility


----------



## the tinker (Sep 7, 2016)

Been really busy the last couple of weeks. Not much time for riding so today decided to take the five bar out for a spin around the block.  Felt this bad " bum-pity-thump" in the front as I sped off. First I thought, "Do I got tar or something stuck to the tire?"
Nope.  Another vintage tire ready to blow. This time a 1950's Goodyear heavy duty studded.


----------



## Intense One (Sep 7, 2016)

BLWNMNY said:


> View attachment 357289 Got this one up and running and on the road today!



Love this bike!


----------



## mrg (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 8, 2016)

I also found a nice CREE LED light that comes in a polished aluminum shell instead of a plastic one. It looks nice and has a neat battery meter system on the back.


----------



## the2finger (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice deuce n a half


----------



## rcole45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Met hippie Mike today in Newport, had a great ride to Huntington Beach for lunch. Weather has been spectacular, nice low 70s and light on shore breeze.


----------



## Local 13 (Sep 10, 2016)

I enjoyed riding the Twin Bar so much last weekend at the Cyclone Coasters ride that I took it out again today.


----------



## None (Sep 10, 2016)

Monrovia Car Show. Where my Foothill Flyers at?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2016)

Desireé said:


> Monrovia Car Show. Where my Foothill Flyers at?
> 
> View attachment 358650



Working...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2016)

Surprised they let you in with your bike. I tried to get us into the show last year with a few bikes. Coordinator was a real jerk about the whole thing and shut me down.


----------



## rustintime (Sep 10, 2016)

took my Panther out for a morning ride...


----------



## None (Sep 10, 2016)

Most girls my age are planning weddings, watching their babies or just waking up from a night out...and I'm just here cruisin' the Elgin at the Monrovia Car Show. Such a great Saturday!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2016)

Today I took my Elgin out for a little test ride after I cleaned and lubed the chain and made some adjustments....


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 10, 2016)

It's "customary" fall, but not technically fall yet. It's still hot and humid.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/09/not-quite-fall.html

1974 Raleigh Sports:


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 10, 2016)

Today I rode my '72 World Voyageur and my son rode his '78 Le Tour III around Lake Geneva, starting and stopping at the Owl Tavern. On the way we also stopped at Gordy's Boat House, Harpoon Willie's and the Mars Resort.


----------



## higgens (Sep 10, 2016)

I dialed my ride in


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2016)

Had a hard week. Definitley deserve a few of these...


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 10, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Had a hard week. Definitley deserve a few of these..





Is this the Colson Section?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Is this the Colson Section?



Nope. Gonna hit up the mods on starting one tho. Rode the Snyder built Hawthorne Twin Bar. Still rollin...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 10, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Nope. Gonna hit up the mods on starting one tho. Rode the Snyder built Hawthorne Twin Bar. Still rollin...
> View attachment 358908



Still bitter eh?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 11, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Still bitter eh?



Haha

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (Sep 11, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> Today I rode my '72 World Voyageur and my son rode his '78 Le Tour III around Lake Geneva, starting and stopping at the Owl Tavern. On the way we also stopped at Gordy's Boat House, Harpoon Willie's and the Mars Resort.



Been many years [at least 30] since I have been to lake Geneva.  Seeing the name "Gordy's" brought back fond memories of the late 50's and early 60's. Gordy used to rent out Thompson Ski- boats out in Fontana on the lake.
My grandfather worked for him and as a kid I cut Gordy's lawn. Gordy was one of those people everyone liked.
Thanks for the memories.....


----------



## the tinker (Sep 11, 2016)

The wife and I rode the 1973 Schwinn tandem this afternoon. Stopped for a snack by one of the small lakes .

 

 


If I had taken this picture a second later the girl on the pier in the background would have been doing a handstand.


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 11, 2016)

finally popped the fenders,light,fleetwood badge on my 39 firestone twin flex.  Nice![emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sped Man (Sep 11, 2016)

Took the limo out today.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Heidi on the Skylark and I was riding my Bluebird on the first anniversary Hurricane Coaster Ride today in Charlotte. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2016)

Today I rode my 36 Packard to church and to the river trail to meet Mike and Cory to ride to the circle in Orange...











Mike is on a 38 green on green majestic




Super fun day at about 40 miles


----------



## Puruconm (Sep 11, 2016)

finish some work on this one, an took it out for a ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2016)

Rode fenderless with the Circle City riders in OC


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2016)

Out for an afternoon ride and a cold one...or 2........or 3.


----------



## None (Sep 11, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Heidi on the Skylark and I was riding my Bluebird on the first anniversary Hurricane Coaster Ride today in Charlotte. V/r Shawn
> View attachment 359376 View attachment 359377




So awesome. Love your collection!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Desireé said:


> So awesome. Love your collection!




Thanks Desireé. I've spent my kids entire inheritance on the collection! Just kidding...sort of V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 11, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Heidi on the Skylark and I was riding my Bluebird on the first anniversary Hurricane Coaster Ride today in Charlotte. V/r Shawn
> View attachment 359376 View attachment 359377




For some reason, I really thought you were older...not sure why....


----------



## None (Sep 11, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> For some reason, I really thought you were older...not sure why....




I did too! He is very well spoken, probably why!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Pedal pushers (Sep 11, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Rode fenderless with the Circle City riders in OC



Good time with great people. Thanks for driving Mike.


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 11, 2016)

So I'm riding this trying to catch the kids on their new Mtn bikes and the pedal some how comes off.  Nice reward .  I think I'll stick to the bikes I've gone over


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 11, 2016)

Help me understand this. Your pedal falls off and you bust your head? Not your, you know, lower body parts on the top bar?


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 12, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Help me understand this. Your pedal falls off and you bust your head? Not your, you know, lower body parts on the top bar?



I was standing and pedaling trying to catch my kids.  It came out mid stroke.


----------



## mike j (Sep 12, 2016)

Youch ! Looks like it could've gone worse.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 12, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> For some reason, I really thought you were older...not sure why....




54 is older in some circles! V/r Shawn


----------



## the tinker (Sep 12, 2016)

Sorry about your noggin bikeyard.  I gave you a thumbs up for posting your wounds and cause you got a nice bike..  Thought it was a picture of actor  Randy Quade. Never wear a helmet myself. Was thinking about this yesterday as I came close to hitting a tree while the wife and I were riding our tandem with me at the helm. 

I recall someone here saying" Keep riding until your pedals come off ."


----------



## Cory (Sep 12, 2016)

Great Ride to Orange and back with Hippy Mike and Tripple3 for the Circle City ride. I'm on my 81 King Sting. 







Hippy Mike way ahead as the norm.


----------



## mrg (Sep 12, 2016)

Still dog sitting so I thought I'd hit the river trail sense I can never do it with my dog, a 100 lb German Shepard, that doesn't know he is supposed to go the same direction as the bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 12, 2016)

Took a ride to fill up on Phò


----------



## mrg (Sep 12, 2016)

Still riding


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 13, 2016)

My wife and I are in Catalina today and I saw this DX to ride....







So we met Greg and he let me ride his bike and I told him all about the cabe so he could find various bits and pieces he has been looking for.  He made the grips and the star on the Trussrods. 
Bike folks are everywhere.


----------



## mrg (Sep 13, 2016)

I know Greg well and have a few pair of his hand made grips, only thing is they are not removable, you have to cut them off, I had to pry open the goose neck to  remove these. last time I rode that DX it had a Sachs 2 spd and worked great for the hills


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 13, 2016)

beautiful day here in Monrovia: cloudy and cool with a just a touch of wind and rain in the air. had some bizzness to take care of so left the car in the driveway and hopped on JLB2. bank, PO, lunch, and a treat


----------



## Intense One (Sep 13, 2016)

mrg said:


> View attachment 357920 View attachment 357921 View attachment 357922



No matter what car you put it in front of.....it still looks cool!


----------



## Intense One (Sep 13, 2016)

Rode my Bickerton Portable today.......really weird bike but kinda cool.


----------



## Intense One (Sep 13, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> beautiful day here in Monrovia: cloudy and cool with a just a touch of wind and rain in the air. had some bizzness to take care of so left the car in the driveway and hopped on JLB2. bank, PO, lunch, and a treat View attachment 359799View attachment 359800View attachment 359801View attachment 359802View attachment 359803View attachment 359804
> View attachment 359808View attachment 359806



Now that's a great, productive day.....with a reward!


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 13, 2016)

took the ccm out for a ride to day


----------



## hawkster19 (Sep 13, 2016)

I rode my new Columbia concoction home for supper this evening and took this image down our back alley. I'm glad I finally found the perfect home for those ratty, creme-colored Hawthorne wheels and the Fat Franks which didn't seem to fit correctly on the first 2 or 3 bikes I tried them on.


----------



## None (Sep 13, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> beautiful day here in Monrovia: cloudy and cool with a just a touch of wind and rain in the air. had some bizzness to take care of so left the car in the driveway and hopped on JLB2. bank, PO, lunch, and a treat View attachment 359799View attachment 359800View attachment 359801View attachment 359802View attachment 359803View attachment 359804
> View attachment 359808View attachment 359806
> View attachment 359995



Such a beautiful day. Lovely ride I imagine. Great photos!


----------



## mrg (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## dnc1 (Sep 14, 2016)

Today is national Cycle To Work day here in the UK.
Rode the big, purple '57 Raleigh from Wallingford to Chalgrove via a mix of country lanes and footpaths.
Glorious sunrise in Oxfordshire and today is going to be a real scorcher, but the season of mists and mellow fruitfulness is beckoning.
So looking forward to the ride home later!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 14, 2016)

another premium day here in Monrivia, had to make some time to get out of the shop. retrieved JLB2 and hit the road...first stop hi-test fuel-up 








ground-score of some solid brass hooks from an old cut-up workbench on the curb:





took a spin 'round the hood to burn off the snack:









found some cool light:










grabbed a snap of the San Gabriel's for @Obi-Wan Schwinnobi





then rolled it on home, the boss said "you're late! get back to work!"


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 14, 2016)

took the jc higgins out for a ride to day ,nice riding bike ,like to see it go to agood home its bin well looked after , from bicycle larry


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 14, 2016)

My wife and I spent a few hours touring around Catalina on a Trek geared Tandem bike. 
Beautiful day and some great scenery.


----------



## the tinker (Sep 14, 2016)

Stopped at the pond and then went down to the station.


  Just love this old Hawthorne, 1940 or so vintage.

 Ride this bike and you will love it too....... easy rider for sure.

 

 

   Here comes the 5:30 from Chicago.....


Everyone in a hurry...

   "All Aboard!"  

   "See you later Tinker!"

  Stopped by the old piano.....

 .a sad sight .When I see something like this being let to rust away I think of all the fun times it provided. And the workmanship that went into building it.....Makes the old tinker sad...

 .Next time you folks see the old Hawthorne rat it will be sporting this Monark springer.


The springer is resting upon my rendition of an eagle I carved outta a stump.   I knew I was in trouble when my neighbor said, "Nice duck Dave!"   I think it looks like one of those albatrosses.
When the train pulled in my 1950's hood ornament fell off the front fender....lol


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 14, 2016)

nice old bike tinker, allways enjoy your storys !!!! keep them comeing !!!!!


----------



## mrg (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Sep 14, 2016)

Cruise my Swiss military bike today


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 14, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Cruise my Swiss military bike todayView attachment 360304


----------



## rickyd (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Cory (Sep 15, 2016)

Shake down ride before my 100 mile century ride. So I'm on my 39 Mead Crusader c model today for a shakedown. I rebuilt the bottom bracket and added a rack for the adventure this Saturday. Plan on getting 100 miles in by the end of the day with Hippy Mike and Tripple3. I'm glad I took it out because 5 min in I broke a pedal, lol. Better today than Saturday. I also stopped at the local Army/Navy store to grab a saddle bag, mission accomplished! Plan on loading the bag up with water and snack bars for the Century ride.

Don't see many of these on the road, a Aston Martin Rapide. 









Then bumped into one of my favorite vehicles, a Mercedes Benz Unimog. 







Then stopped for my saddle bag.





Almost home.


----------



## Cory (Sep 15, 2016)

Just thought I would give a little more info on this unique car. In 2010 when released it had a base price of $201,000. 2010 models are now trading hands for $70,000-$80,000. Quite a huge hit in depreciation. Still a very cool car and not your dime a dozen Ferrari, Lambo, Porsche. Almost seems like a deal for $70K.......almost. LOL.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2016)

Took my neglected '36 Fully Equipped Motorbike for a spin last night.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 15, 2016)

Got home with tension headache from work. A peaceful ride around the neighborhood followed by
a nice drink made the headache go away.



Western Flyer


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2016)

Took the 36 out again for a cool brew.


----------



## mrg (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## the2finger (Sep 16, 2016)

My pimpmobile


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 16, 2016)

Cruised the rare colored 1941 Elgin to breakfast today


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2016)

Just getting home from vacation I took out my 1940 Western Flyer for a ride that immediately brought a smile to my face....




I had a little spill in the grass around the corner and cut my self in a couple places...







I will always love riding this bike


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 16, 2016)

dam man the bike did not get hurt did it


----------



## RJWess (Sep 16, 2016)

Like those shorts make sure you rinse them out with cold water.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Cory said:


> Shake down ride before my 100 mile century ride. So I'm on my 39 Mead Crusader c model today for a shakedown. I rebuilt the bottom bracket and added a rack for the adventure this Saturday. Plan on getting 100 miles in by the end of the day with Hippy Mike and Tripple3. I'm glad I took it out because 5 min in I broke a pedal, lol. Better today than Saturday. I also stopped at the local Army/Navy store to grab a saddle bag, mission accomplished! Plan on loading the bag up with water and snack bars for the Century ride.
> 
> Don't see many of these on the road, a Aston Martin Rapide.
> 
> ...



I've driven a few old Unimogs and they are great fun off road.
I've never driven an Aston, but the owners club museum is only a few miles from where I live and I often see them when I'm out and about, but given the chance I'd ride that lovely bicycle any day of the week!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2016)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 360572 My pimpmobile



Bringing it to Monrovia tomorrow?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> dam man the bike did not get hurt did it



I appreciate the concern; I think this bike will handle about anything. Super Solid!


RJWess said:


> Like those shorts make sure you rinse them out with cold water.



Good Tip! my wife took care of that when she saw them.

I took it out for one more errand and it rides great...





I wanted to bring it inside the bank like @rustjunkie but I just couldn't do it and left it outside


----------



## Cory (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm about 15 miles in with my good buddies on a bike ride this morning. Basically left from PCH and the Santa Ana River Trail in  Newport Beach. Just hit Angel Stadium in Anaheim, still going north.


----------



## hawker (Sep 17, 2016)

how about a ride on four different  style iver truss frames. what are my bikes here in order 1915 , 1921, 1922, and a 1938 balloon raodster...


----------



## Local 13 (Sep 17, 2016)

Beautiful morning at the beach. Riding my CWC / Elgin creation.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 17, 2016)

Local 13 said:


> Beautiful morning at the beach. Riding my CWC / Elgin creation.View attachment 360810 View attachment 360809 View attachment 360808



Good looking build!


----------



## Cory (Sep 17, 2016)

Just got home, clocked about (almost) 70 miles today. Hippy Mike and Tripple3 kept going, they are going to easily hit 100 today. I hit the wall at mile 30 but kept going. Lol!
Riding my 1939ish Mead Crusader "C" model.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 17, 2016)

Cory said:


> Just got home, clocked about (almost) 70 miles today. Hippy Mike and Tripple3 kept going, they are going to easily hit 100 today. I hit the wall at mile 30 but kept going. Lol!
> Riding my 1939ish Mead Crusader "C" model.





Well done!!


----------



## highwheel431 (Sep 17, 2016)

1888 Columbia Light Roadster 20 miles today, 2150 miles for the year, 47975 miles lifetime


----------



## wasp3245 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello World 
Yesterday I was able to ride with Randy & Amy Oleynik on their transcontinental trip ( SF- Boston atop high wheels) ..retracing Thomas Stevens route of 1884.   Amy will be only the second woman to have crossed America on a high bike.   For more information about their ride please see 

http://bikeroute.com/NationalBicycleGreenwayNews/category/amy-randy-sf-boston-hiwheel/

Yesterday I joined them west of Morris,IL  and headed east...pedaling along the I&M canal  to Joliet, where they spent the night.  

Amy riding a 51" and Randy a 54" Columbia light roadsters ..... I atop a 56" New Rapid.  
The I& M canal is a beautiful place to pedal to get away from the world. 
Wishing Amy and Randy safe travels as they head to the Atlantic ...into Indiana today!
Cheers Carey


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 17, 2016)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 360572 My pimpmobile



 wow!!!! i have not seen any of thee around   !!! first one in a long time !!!! the head light is some thing else!!!!  thanks for putting this on the cabe!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2016)

What a great day I had riding my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser with a whole bunch of other rider enthusiasts including @Cory and hippie Mike...



About 5:20 AM we were all  at the same spot on the river trail to ride










Here we are with all the other riders at about 8 AM at Green River Jack-in-the-Box





First stop on the way down at the Honda Center



 Second stop at Moon Park near the 405 freeway and Santa Ana River Trail






Hippie Mike and I carbing up on french fries at Surf Taco. 



We rode a ton of miles today but I think I put mine at 80 and Mike at 85 miles on single speed Prewar balloon tire cruisers Skiptooth chains. Smiling the whole way.
After a couple beers and a burger and we were riding back AT 80 miles and still does the track stand....



Almost forgot to mention my Elgin Tiki was picked by grandma as the coolest bike to do the 50 mile ride. I was given this apron
California single speed society


----------



## izee2 (Sep 17, 2016)

Went to the Red Ball military show in Gilbert pa. Rode my MC military Columbia and my daughter rode the MG women's Columbia. Pic is with a very nice 1917 triumph motorbike. Nice show nice day. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Sep 17, 2016)

Fun ride with the foothill flyers but was a day for breakdowns


----------



## None (Sep 17, 2016)

Missed the ride with my Foothill Flyers but I wasn't going to let that stop me from riding.  Took her our for spin.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 18, 2016)

wasp3245 said:


> Hello World
> Yesterday I was able to ride with Randy & Amy Oleynik on their transcontinental trip ( SF- Boston atop high wheels) ..retracing Thomas Stevens route of 1884.   Amy will be only the second woman to have crossed America on a high bike.   For more information about their ride please see
> 
> http://bikeroute.com/NationalBicycleGreenwayNews/category/amy-randy-sf-boston-hiwheel/
> ...



Superb!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 18, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> What a great day I had riding my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser with a whole bunch of other rider enthusiasts including @Cory and hippie Mike...
> View attachment 361025
> About 5:20 AM we were all  at the same spot on the river trail to ride
> View attachment 361026View attachment 361027
> ...



Is hippy Mike flagging, or is that his aero tuck lol!
Seriously guys well done!


----------



## petritl (Sep 18, 2016)

The Hawthorne went out on a 13 mile group ride this am.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2016)

dnc1 said:


> Is hippy Mike flagging, or is that his aero tuck lol!
> Seriously guys well done!



I do not know what flagging means.
Mike does ride tucked...


----------



## Junkhunter (Sep 18, 2016)

CT Wheelmen rode in the Guilford Parade with the Guilford Historical Society. Shelby, Ingo, Bowden... I rode my 1883 Columbia Expert.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 18, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I do not know what flagging means.
> Mike does ride tucked...
> View attachment 361204



Flagging means tiring/tired


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2016)

Went for a lil morning ride before stopping for breakfast.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2016)

dnc1 said:


> Is hippy Mike flagging, or is that his aero tuck lol!
> Seriously guys well done!





dnc1 said:


> Flagging means tiring/tired




I asked Mike if he was tired after i took this pic. He said yes. I let him know it's easier to wait for a red light with 1 foot planted.



Doing track stands till the end of the ride....riding his 38 Majestic green/green


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 18, 2016)

Took the "new" "Dial Your Ride" for a spin around Romeo, beautiful September afternoon. Great time at the Royal Oak show this morning!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 18, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I asked Mike if he was tired after i took this pic. He said yes. I let him know it's easier to wait for a red light with 1 foot planted.
> View attachment 361288
> Doing track stands till the end of the ride....



You can tell Hippy Mike from me,
that is cool as......!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 18, 2016)

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/09/panaracer-col-de-la-vie-for-raleigh.html

Fresh set of Col de la Vie tires:


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 18, 2016)

It was windy then the sun appeared and off i went........


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 18, 2016)

Finally got that Shelby Western Flyer up,  still needs some fine tuning-  minor noises,  I need to hammer out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 18, 2016)

Picked up this early postwar DX  at the Iron Ranch yesterday, gave it a quick tune and went for a nice northwest sunny ride today. Not many nice days left as fall is in the air here. Pumpkins are big and turning orange!


----------



## highwheel431 (Sep 19, 2016)

Just to clarify these are only my highwheel miles.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 19, 2016)

Beautiful day here in Michigan so the wife (age 72) and I (age 74) did a nice few miles on the Clinton River Trail.  Her on her '54 Columbia 24" and me on "HAMMERED".  Loved it!  Columbia has a new seat by the way.....

Mike


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 19, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


>




tfti!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 19, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> tfti!



Didn't think you'd be allowed....its Monday...


----------



## RJWess (Sep 19, 2016)

Rode my favorite trail this morning. Nice to switch to a bike that has gears once in a while.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2016)

Today I rode my 36 Electric Straight bar over to Templetons for some tacos...





After that I rode over to ride aid for some candy...


----------



## None (Sep 19, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Didn't think you'd be allowed....its Monday...



Hahahaha!! So good. How cute!


----------



## hawkster19 (Sep 19, 2016)

I rode my newly rehabbed 1936-37 CWC (thanks for the ID help, gents) all over town today. A couple of very minor squeaks need fixed but this thing is amazingly fast for some reason. I love riding in the fall.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Today I rode my 36 Electric Straight bar over to Templetons for some tacos...
> View attachment 361670View attachment 361671
> After that I rode over to ride aid for some candy...
> View attachment 361672View attachment 361673



Tio Flacos Tacos!!!!


----------



## mrg (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Cooper S. (Sep 20, 2016)

Cory said:


> Just got home, clocked about (almost) 70 miles today. Hippy Mike and Tripple3 kept going, they are going to easily hit 100 today. I hit the wall at mile 30 but kept going. Lol!
> Riding my 1939ish Mead Crusader "C" model.



Your crusader is just killer, I wish mine looked like yours!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 20, 2016)

I rode my Hiawatha Tiki bike today for a while.
Strange tropical weather we are having today.


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 20, 2016)

My thoughts on another hot day in my shop! LOL


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 20, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Just getting home from vacation I took out my 1940 Western Flyer for a ride that immediately brought a smile to my face....
> View attachment 360605
> I had a little spill in the grass around the corner and cut my self in a couple places...
> View attachment 360606View attachment 360607View attachment 360608
> I will always love riding this bike



 Mark quit taking your hands off the bars!!!! Haha


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 20, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Mark quit taking your hands off the bars!!!! Haha



At least he didn't take someone else out this time


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 20, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Mark quit taking your hands off the bars!!!! Haha



Jarod, you sound like my wife....


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 21, 2016)

@tripple3 stopped in for a visit so we took Carlton and JLB2 out for a lunch ride.






Tres tacos de papa 





Then a stop at Paradis:



 
Thanks for the visit Mark!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 21, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> @tripple3 stopped in for a visit so we took Carlton and JLB2 out for a lunch ride.
> 
> View attachment 362192
> 
> ...



Damn those papa tacos are the BOMB!


----------



## locomotion (Sep 21, 2016)

rode my 1999 Balfa Wooly-Bully, a future collectable XC bike!!! Bought new and still love it. Less than 60 made!!!   Hand made 1-by-1, it was the it bike if you were racing. Full Shimano XTR.


----------



## hawkster19 (Sep 21, 2016)

I took my Hiawatha out today to run errands at the courthouse and post office. I've never photographed it before so it was long overdo. This thing just glides.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 21, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Thanks for the visit Mark!



It was my pleasure.
I rode my Honda shadow 100 miles today and JLB2  for a couple or few…









Thanks for the ice cream


----------



## mrg (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## MOTOmike (Sep 22, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> @tripple3 stopped in for a visit so we took Carlton and JLB2 out for a lunch ride.
> 
> View attachment 362192
> 
> ...




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

With all the rides to taco restaurants.......maybe we need to start a new thread titled " BIKES & TACOS "
Tacos are the 6th food group you know 

Mike
(a native Californian living in Maryland, where they do not have good tacos).


----------



## Cory (Sep 22, 2016)

Been up since 3:30 am working and decided it was a good time to blow off some steam. Surf was small so kept my board on the wall and went to ride with Tripple3, Rcole, and Hippy Mike. I'm sitting at the Newport Beach Huntington Beach border, the Mouth of the Santa Ana river. Riding my 79 Spitfire 5.


----------



## Cory (Sep 22, 2016)

Just finished up the ride. Had some great "Sanchos Tacos" with friends. 

Tripple3 and Hippy Mike meeting up with me at the start of the ride. 







Surfers were out, waves were blown out. Hey sometimes you just gotta get wet, I get it.


I am going to set some time aside next week to paddle out with MRG. I think Tripple3 is going to borrow one of my boards and come also. Hippy Mike is going to borrow one of my sponges to get out. Anyone one else wants to get wet just let me know, I got loaners.

Just in case your Corvette is not loud enough you can get it gold plastic plated so everybody see's you.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2016)

I had a fun ride today on my 40 Western Flyer…



This is where Mike and I get on the river trail and I had to take a picture because I've never seen Mike push his bike....



He immediately passes me and I reminded him that  "it's not a race"…





So I draft behind him for a while and then just before Pacific Coast Highway I made my move.
@Cory pics show the final loop; because "it's not a race"







1943 Los Angeles Bike License still attached where it was placed during World War II
Ron and I ate at the Famous Pizza Lounge; great food and service on the patio next to our bikes.


----------



## None (Sep 22, 2016)

Isn't she cute?  Little test ride to have a beer.


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 22, 2016)

Desireé said:


> Isn't she cute?  Little test ride to have a beer.
> 
> View attachment 362643



That bike ended up in the right hands.  It started on the east coast


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> That bike ended up in the right hands.  It started on the east coast



Thought it looked familiar.


----------



## None (Sep 22, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> That bike ended up in the right hands.  It started on the east coast




Awwe shux... thanks @bikeyard !  gotta get her cleaned up, a light, and a new seat! (Ahaam... @rustjunkie )


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 22, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Thought it looked familiar.



Its mate is out there too


----------



## mrg (Sep 22, 2016)

Always some interesting things (and great Sancho's taco's) riding with the OC boys in HB


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 23, 2016)

Actually rode yesterday; but, will ride today... Shake-down cruise after restoration re-assembly. Rode to my painter's house; let him try it out, too. Trucked it to local McDonalds this AM to show to man I purchased it from [too many hills for an old man to get all ~80 lbs. back up on the bluff from the river valley]. Rides great! I love it! Couple small items to yet finish.
*Many thanks!!! to: @ Wes Pinchot, @ Rustjunkie, @ AD Reese *[yes, those are the rims you sold me].


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Sep 23, 2016)

I modded a handful of girls parts for this one. The fork of course, and the headshroud, the rest kind of just fits. Oops that front fender might be a little screwy. I keep forgetting to flip it

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2016)

New tires came in the mail today for my 1937 Syracuse.
Took it for a nice ride after I installed them.









If they're too bright; put on sunglasses. They will age just perfect. I really like these tires; they ride awesome.
This bike stays in the house; where I get to see it every day.


----------



## mrg (Sep 23, 2016)

Tried my Shelby WF with a sach's automatic hub today, pretty high gears


----------



## Intense One (Sep 24, 2016)

hawkster19 said:


> I rode my new Columbia concoction home for supper this evening and took this image down our back alley. I'm glad I finally found the perfect home for those ratty, creme-colored Hawthorne wheels and the Fat Franks which didn't seem to fit correctly on the first 2 or 3 bikes I tried them on.
> 
> View attachment 359996



Lookin' good!  Those shoes look great on that bad boy!


----------



## Intense One (Sep 24, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> New tires came in the mail today for my 1937 Syracuse.
> Took it for a nice ride after I installed them.
> View attachment 362799View attachment 362800View attachment 362801View attachment 362802
> If they're too bright; put on sunglasses. They will age just perfect. I really like these tires; they ride awesome.



Cool shiny shoes on that beauty.  Enjoy while you age in those tires!


----------



## Intense One (Sep 24, 2016)

joel.romeo.79 said:


> I modded a handful of girls parts for this one. The fork of course, and the headshroud, the rest kind of just fits. Oops that front fender might be a little screwy. I keep forgetting to flip it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk



With your front fender on like that, you'll never know if you're coming or going!  Cool bike!


----------



## mike j (Sep 24, 2016)

Rode around the village today & stopped at the new Blue Barn organic market. They sure don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 24, 2016)

This was a good day to have a few beers and sweep out the shed. 4 ballooners and 4 middle weights. So I rode all 8 of them!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2016)

I got a text from my wife asking if I wanted to meet her for lunch;
Tio Flaco's ..."can you bring me one blue shoe?"







Tacos and a Mulita was awesome.
On my way home I saw a garage sale sign and so I took a detour...
The sale was not there anymore but this small portable barbecue was sitting by the curb; with some other leftovers. 






Freebies are fun


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 24, 2016)

Cool to find $30 on the curb 





...and what was the 1 blue shoe for???


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 24, 2016)

BBQ at Mark's place!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Cool to find $30 on the curb
> 
> View attachment 363051



Hey, thanks for that. It will be out at veterans Stadium tomorrow for $20 if anyone wants it.
Sweetie was shopping for some accessory to match her shoes of course; walking, did 6 1/2 miles when she got home.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 24, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Hey, thanks for that. It will be out at veterans Stadium tomorrow for $20 if anyone wants it




I'll bring the hotdogs


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 24, 2016)

1940/41 D.P. harris rollfast harvard deluxe.  Nice 












rider!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 24, 2016)

Took this Iver out for a check ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## fboggs1986 (Sep 24, 2016)

Took the Higgins out for a stroll!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Sep 24, 2016)

Intense One said:


> With your front fender on like that, you'll never know if you're coming or going!  Cool bike!



I am still sorting that out, funny what refuses to cooperate sometime

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk



Loving this angle though


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 24, 2016)

Wanted to see the lights; so I rode the newly/nearly complete Phantom again... this time a night run to Dollar Store. You know, they don't have any rubber tips for an old man's cane!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 24, 2016)

Evening ride in my Iver Johnson to the Redbox and fish food to the local CVS and Ralph's 
Love how the weather is cool at night 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 25, 2016)

Rode a 1940 DX just now to meet @fordmike65 for the LB cycle swap


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Rode a 1940 DX just now to meet @fordmike65 for the LB cycle swap
> 
> View attachment 363186



Shouldn't be long now til we see a picture of a beer glass with a bicycle in the background! Have a great time guys. V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 25, 2016)

fboggs1986 said:


> Took the Higgins out for a stroll!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great looking Header Higgins !!


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 25, 2016)

Sunny crisp morning in Romeo. Grabbed some pics of the Dial Your Ride with some local flavor, hope you enjoy them!


----------



## None (Sep 25, 2016)

Fall is here! Best riding weather ever!


----------



## burrolalb (Sep 25, 2016)

Enjoyed the day (ride) in san diego

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 25, 2016)

Hey theres my Huffman!! Lol! Lucky guy hangin out with jets and aircraft carriers!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 25, 2016)

1958 Raleigh Sports deluxe with the four speed FW hub.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/09/1958-raleigh-sports-4-speed-fw.html


----------



## fattyre (Sep 25, 2016)

Got this old girls wheels turning for the first time in a long time.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 26, 2016)

Very warm day here even at the beach. My choice of transportation is my 36 Packard with basket and rack for hauling...





Dropped a small package at the post office between mine and Cory's house.
Looked at and talked about which surfboard in Cory's quiver I wanted to ride; and then headed for the water.







Such a gorgeous day we decided to have lunch at the Stuft Surfer in Newport Beach. 





Mike and I rode down to the end of the sidewalk because it was hot. And then talked about Slurpee's and so off we went...









That lasted me all the way until I got home through the hot part of OC


----------



## None (Sep 26, 2016)

fattyre said:


> Got this old girls wheels turning for the first time in a long time.
> 
> View attachment 363591




That bike is awesome!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2016)

Rode the Roadmaster around the LB Swap early yesterday morning.



Then went for an evening ride on the HTB with my girl on her Western Flyer badged Shelby after it cooled off a bit.


 


Gotta practice safe cycling.


 


Stopped for a cool snack before heading home.


----------



## fattyre (Sep 26, 2016)

Desireé said:


> That bike is awesome!





Thanks!  A few more details to finish.   For the first few minutes of my first ride I was all bummed out that the fork was bent cuz it just wasn't riding right.  ...Than I realized I didn't tighten down the front wheel!  Now it rides real nice.


----------



## None (Sep 26, 2016)

Four years ago today my older brother/best friend left this earth. But he will never leave my heart and he will never leave my thoughts. Rode my bicycle in his memory this evening. Free as the wind in my hair and tears in my eyes. What a lovely ride it was.


----------



## mrg (Sep 26, 2016)

Rode boards rather than bikes today with the OC boys, great waves and warm day, still mid 90's at sunset car show so rode a lighter bike


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 27, 2016)

Since it's only 94° today, I figured I better get on the bicycle. Took a spin down to get a cool bottled Coke


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 27, 2016)

Rode my newly aquired 41 Rollfast around the hood. Beautiful day for it.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2016)

I rode over to hippie Mike's house and to 7-11 for a Slurpee while we talk about some art projects.
I rode my 36 Electric; Mike rode his 38 Majestic.







Mike was happy to stop doing yard work to go get a Slurpee refill.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Sep 27, 2016)

Took my Skyrider out for a short cruise around town.


----------



## mrg (Sep 27, 2016)

The Shelby has turned into my rear hub test bike, tried a freshly serviced red band 2 spd kick back today and liked the gearing.


----------



## spoker (Sep 28, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Since it's only 94° today, I figured I better get on the bicycle. Took a spin down to get a cool bottled Coke
> 
> View attachment 364300
> 
> View attachment 364303



60s and sunny here,more coffee less coke!!


----------



## bikiba (Sep 28, 2016)

Was on Saturday.. 1990 classic - with some upgrades. mile 38 of 53. Anyone use strava?


----------



## Cory (Sep 28, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Very warm day here even at the beach. My choice of transportation is my 36 Packard with basket and rack for hauling...
> View attachment 363914View attachment 363915
> Dropped a small package at the post office between mine and Cory's house.
> Looked at and talked about which surfboard in Cory's quiver I wanted to ride; and then headed for the water.
> ...



Great day surfing with friends. I rode my 7'1" × 4" monster of a board and got my a$$ kicked, to thick to duck dive with. Lol. I should of rode my 6'7" fish that I can duck dive with.

I watched MRG get barreled at least 2 times, he kicked but!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 28, 2016)

Cory said:


> Great day surfing with friends. I rode my 7'1" × 4" monster of a board and got my a$$ kicked, to thick to duck dive with. Lol. I should of rode my 6'7" fish that I can duck dive with.
> 
> I watched MRG get barreled at least 2 times, he kicked but!!!!



Super fun time. I watched @mrg get some good ones too. Body surfing, I get the long deep barrels that you never get out of. 
This morning I left on my Western Flyer just before sunrise to have some coffee while it is still cool…







Front fender also works as a tire scraper for anything larger than an eighth of an inch...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 28, 2016)

can a walk and a cigar play?
Spent the last two days in Corpus Christi without a bike.  I always stay at the marina if I'm working anywhere in the 3 adjacent counties, because all the good food is in walking distance.
Dinner at Thai Spice - best I've ever had, anywhere.




(had dinner at the original Water Street the night before, which is another reason I stay here - blackened flounder with a tangy, creamy Florentine sauce)
And since I'm not riding all this food off, I always take a cigar and a long walk around the marina listening to the halyards ring.
This is the closest thing I have to bike content - marina rent-a-bikes (the original Landry's is just to the right of this photo)



there are always bikes riding around the marina, but I could never get my camera out fast enough to catch them....too bad, the girl was cute, and I think she wanted her picture taken...
here's a sailor's bike



there's a replica of the Pinta at the harbor entrance (they sail this boat for a youth education program)



and always families out fishing (the red and white stripes on the far right is the original What-a-burger, a state historic landmark)



the skyline - I always stay in the BW Marina Grand - the blue windows on the left



the view out my hotel window



work done and back home this afternoon - I'll log some miles later this week


----------



## mrg (Sep 28, 2016)

Took an early Jag out for a ride, I know not suppose to have a tank but I like it!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 29, 2016)

Sitting here at the Pizza Lounge using their free Wi-Fi to post my ride on my 40 Western Flyer....





Mike and I met Cory at the river trail


----------



## mrg (Sep 29, 2016)

Testing out the freshly serviced 3 spd, looked great inside for 63 yrs old, rides like new, tried som WW to see how they look


----------



## None (Sep 29, 2016)

Ride on guys. What a lovely evening ride.​


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 30, 2016)

The days projects had a few hours of wait-time so I took a ride with @fordmike65 & @tripple3 
Great ride!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2016)

Can't wait to do it again


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 30, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Can't wait to do it again



I had a great time.
Riding by 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser with two super cool guys riding Colsons. 



















Bikes spooning
@fordmike65 smile pic


----------



## wasp3245 (Sep 30, 2016)

Happy Friday world ...and Critical Mass around the world .   The threat of rain .. keep the masses home ... but as nice group about 150  took off for a great ride north up near the Chicago / Evanston  border along the Lake  .  We stopped at a vigil for a girl who was hit and killed ( by a truck)  on a bike earlier this week ( trucks and cars play for keeps ...pedal safely ) .  
Cheers Carey 
Next month  the Halloween ride !!!  if near Chicago come out in costume and lights ...always a good ride for those not quite center punched.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 1, 2016)

My sweetie and I went for a ride to try out her new bars and seat...




Both will be changed out before the next ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2016)

Quick breakfast burrito run.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2016)

Time to get a new 'do


----------



## None (Oct 1, 2016)

Went on the longest ride ever today! And it felt amazing in the SoCal heat.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 1, 2016)

Late 1960s era Raleigh 5 speed Sprite. This is the version of the Sprite that is a Raleigh Sports with the up-rated S5 5 speed Sturmey hub. It also has the dual "muscle car" type Sturmey sticks. It's pretty lively and is a versatile rider.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/10/raleigh-sprite-5-speed-revisited.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2016)

Dinner and drinks ride on the Snyder HTB and ladies Shelby


----------



## mrg (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Cory (Oct 2, 2016)

Tripple3, Hippy Mike and I are on our way to Long Beach. 
I stopped at a yard sale next to Mikes house and got this milk (?) jug for $1.00. I couldn't resist, I did not even negotiate with him, lol.


----------



## Cory (Oct 2, 2016)

Cool kit car in route to the L.B.C.


----------



## okozzy (Oct 2, 2016)

A few days ago...


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 2, 2016)

Rode each of the middle weights one more time, than hoisted them up until spring. The ballooners will get parked under them on the floor.


----------



## Cory (Oct 2, 2016)

Just starting to ride home from Long Beach. You can see the pack in the background.


----------



## Cory (Oct 2, 2016)

Just got home from the Cyclone Coaster ride. Great time was had by all! I snapped a couple shots on our way back to Surf City USA  Huntington Beach

One of my personal favorites,  a Rolls Royce Phantom. They start at about $400,000 when new without any options. You can easily spend north of $500,000 with a few extras, NICE! 
Here is my "Fake it till you make it" tip of the day.
This model came out in 2004 and looks about the same as a 2016 model. You can pick up a clean low milage 04 for just south of $100,000 or a high miler (40k-60k miles) for around $85,000. 
.




Here you can see the Huntington Beach Pier in the background.  Busy day at the beach.




Found another yard sale. All picked clean but had to look. You never know when you will find some treasure. 




Almost home [emoji1]


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2016)

I rode my 1940 Western Flyer to Long Beach and home...





Hippie Mike rode his 1938 Majestic











Just a few of the many awesome bikes that show up at a Cyclone Coaster ride...







I ate lunch at Tio Flaco's tacos; awesome.


----------



## mrg (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 2, 2016)

Coasters ride this morning. Always an adventure.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 2, 2016)

Today, I rode the 1939 Schwinn built 
Hudson Detroit, Auto Cycle at the Cyclone Coaster ride in Long Beach, California.
10/2/16


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2016)

This evening after dinner and domestic chores, I went for a ride on my Hiawatha Tiki bike...







This bike is definitely in my first to sell pile


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

Rode the Monark HTB over to RJ's place to pick up a couple bike parts.


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 3, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Rode the Monark HTB over to RJ's place to pick up a couple bike parts.




Is RJ's a bicycle store in Monrovia ?  Where ?  Open late at night?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 3, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> Is RJ's a bicycle store in Monrovia ?  Where ?  Open late at night?




I think RJ is Chili's human. The guy that moderates here once in a while. But I've been known to be wrong 99% of the time.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> Is RJ's a bicycle store in Monrovia ?  Where ?  Open late at night?



Riders always show up there for stuff they need


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 3, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I think RJ is Chili's human. The guy that moderates here once in a while. But I've been known to be wrong 99% of the time.




WHAT ???  They let that guy be a moderator???


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> WHAT ???  They let that guy be a moderator???



Someone obviously skipped his Looney meds tonight.


----------



## mrg (Oct 3, 2016)

Took the early Jag hot rod out for a spin tonite


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2016)

This morning I rode my 36 Packard to the corner for the carpool meet up


----------



## partsguy (Oct 4, 2016)

I took my '66 Silver Jet Rat Rod out last weekend 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 4, 2016)

Needed a tune-up on the dome so legged up the hill. Stopped at Paradis for a treat but they weren't open yet 
hit merengue for a refugee then spun back to the ranch and back to work.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2016)

I got to use my bike instead of walking from one end of the building, back outside to wash the cars at the auction house.
Four or five trips at least.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 5, 2016)

Just a nice little neighborhood ride on the 38 Elgin first, then came back for the 41 Rollfast.


----------



## mrg (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 5, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my 1940 Western Flyer to Long Beach and home...
> View attachment 366083View attachment 366084
> Hippie Mike rode his 1938 Majestic
> View attachment 366085View attachment 366086View attachment 366087View attachment 366088View attachment 366089
> ...





Looks like Mike is enjoying the schwinn. Everytime I see it posted on here I miss it haha


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Looks like Mike is enjoying the schwinn. Everytime I see it posted on here I miss it haha



Yes. Hippie Mike loves that green Majestic; and all his bikes. He rides them all, but he chose that one for our record day of 80+ miles. Took this picture over my shoulder about two hours in…


----------



## Cory (Oct 6, 2016)

Just peddling at my home town beach, Huntington Beach. On the border of Newport Beach. Waiting for Tripple3. [k-cdn.com/20161006/d058b30fecacf342454eabd5820c3f62.jpg[/IMG]


Starting to get comfortable [emoji41] 



Made it to the Huntington Beach Pier.  Bit of a head wind wearing me out.


----------



## Cory (Oct 6, 2016)

Hippy Mike handling a Surf check from the pier. [emoji12]


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 6, 2016)

I took the BSA out to breakfast today.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2016)

I rode my tank Bike this Thursday. 1937 Syracuse 60th anniversary special...





Mike showed up on this 53 B6 and I asked him if he wanted to sell it and he said sure and so I bought it. It rides real nice with the Springer and super fast big 52/18 ratio. 





Mike and I had lunch at Tio Flaco's and finished the deal up with a new bike in my shed.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 6, 2016)

Had to venture out to handle some biz so took JLB2 instead of burning ancient sunlight. Another beautiful day in the SGV.










Today I got wise and planned the excursion around Paradis opening hours 
Ah yes: stracciatella


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2016)

Cruised the Monark HTB and met up for a refreshing brew.


----------



## mrg (Oct 6, 2016)

Took this weird 2 piece "trunk" bike out for last ride before sending it down the road, (they are going to use it i a music video ?) use to keep this in my trunk and put quit a few miles on it, got a few more weird folders I am pulling out to send down the road


----------



## Mark Allard (Oct 6, 2016)

Took out my skip tooth Higgins


----------



## fattyre (Oct 7, 2016)

Let the wet leaves games begin!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 7, 2016)

Today I rode a Schwinn down to Cory's house, the river trail, and back home to list on craigslist.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Today I rode a Schwinn down to Cory's house, the river trail, and back home to list on craigslist.
> View attachment 367705View attachment 367706View attachment 367707View attachment 367708View attachment 367709



Looks better sans tank


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 8, 2016)

Too hot for a long ride 
And this is my version of a "Red Robin" , does not get ridden much,  so I took it out for a short ride




And in Garden Grove, you're NOT ALLOWED TO WALK!! See the guy in the back ground?




My favorite green wall








And the mysterious yellow car that has an "unknown" owner in my neighborhood 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbstude (Oct 8, 2016)

Took the '45 Schwinn DX mutt on a 40 minute shakedown ride on the Capital City's newly finished bike trail downtown. The bike isn't done, but done enough for a short ride. Ran the 7 speed through the gears and it did fine. Happy boy!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 8, 2016)

I got home from work, and rode this Schwin over to Big Lots to introduce a new bike guy to the hobby. 
Chris bought the B6


----------



## gtflyte (Oct 8, 2016)

Purchased  this 1927 CCM Flyer a while back.



Now freshly overhauled and out for its first Local ride around the hood.





Stopped in for a Bite to eat before heading home



Thanks Greg


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 9, 2016)

Mark Allard said:


> Took out my skip tooth Higgins
> 
> View attachment 367555
> 
> ...



 nice bike mark , i like it alot!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## Cory (Oct 9, 2016)

Tripple3 and I in route to Long Beach for the Long Beach Marathon Bike Tour.


I'm on my 99 Dyno Moon Eyes today.


----------



## Cory (Oct 9, 2016)

Waiting at the park for the rest of the boys to show.


----------



## Cory (Oct 9, 2016)

Race is starting!!!! Good thing I'm geared 44 22.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Allard (Oct 9, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> nice bike mark , i like it alot!!!  from bicycle larry



 Thanks Larry! I was very fortunate to get a great deal on her from another CABE member.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 9, 2016)

Wife and I went for a ride around the neighborhood.  
Frank


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 9, 2016)

Took my 1936 Emblem Greyhound out,after popping it together! Stay tuned,thanx to my brother,Kenny Flora[emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Oct 9, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Took my 1936 Emblem Greyhound out,after popping it together! Stay tuned,thanx to my brother,Kenny Flora[emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



I like riding a new bike as much as the next guy but I'm not going anywhere without something to protect the nether regions.


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 9, 2016)

Wasn't that hard,bike is low,rode it 2 blocks,made sure the 2 speed shifted great,love the airflow pedals,too.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Oct 9, 2016)

So about 15 miles into the Long Beach Marathon Bike Tour my chain succumb to my girth and I went down pretty hard. There was some blood loss but after I talked the police into not sending  a ambulance for me I got back up on the (now broken) saddle and made it the last 10 miles to the finish line. Woo Hoo!! 

Here is some of our group towards the beginning. 



Guy on a monster UNI!






And then I went down!








The boys putting my back together after the fall. 
Came away with two scratched elbows, 2 scratched knees, two scratched feet, a dented skull cap (helmet), destroyed faux Omega, dented my frame in a couple spots (minor), bent and gouged handle bars, exploded right grip, bent a peddle, and.......



Felt good getting some cheers towards the end.




Almost.....





Then off to Orange for the Circle City Ride. I decided not to ride due to a swollen knee but had fun hanging before the ride. 



All in all a AMAZING bike day!
[emoji106] [emoji1]


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 9, 2016)

Another great, fun day riding my 36 electric.
Started off in the dark at the Long Beach Marathon...















Stopped for a lineup shot and donuts for fuel











And then of course we stopped at a garage sale before we loaded up the bikes.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hippy Mike and I rode home from Orange on this beautiful Sunday afternoon on 36 C mod straight bars...








I think I rode close to 50 miles today with the marathon this morning; what a great day.


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 9, 2016)

First outing on the Iver for today's Hurricane Coasters ride.


----------



## Cory (Oct 9, 2016)

I dig this picture so much Mark! It's a keeper!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 9, 2016)

Got up bright and early today for the Long Beach Marathon ride, and then headed over to the city of Orange for the Circle City Ride.
A fire broke out at a senior living facility, and the emergency response was pretty impressive.


----------



## nycet3 (Oct 9, 2016)

1965 CCM Imperial


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 9, 2016)

Raleigh Sprite 5 speed. Nice day here, much better than yesterday.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/10/raleigh-sprite-5-speed.html


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2016)

Had a good ride in the OC then was sitting a home thinking do I want to watch a debate between the worst two presidential candidates this country has ever see, talk about scary clowns but that's another forum so I went for another ride and I love riding this bike


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 10, 2016)

Today I switched the pedals, seat, and handlebars so I could list my Hiawatha for sale. It rides fine.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 10, 2016)

Took a ride on this 1946 Hercules three speed. I took some mail to the local postal box, and then went down to the local park. Nice day here; crisp autumn weather.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/10/fall-rides-1946-hercules-model-c.html


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 10, 2016)

I didn't ride it very far. I forgot the hub still does not stop and the wheels are at least a hundred. The tires, I mean the tires. Those lobdells are chromium clad 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Elginboy (Oct 10, 2016)

Rode this today...


----------



## mrg (Oct 10, 2016)

Took the 40 Monark Speedster out for a ride around town this evening


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 11, 2016)

The days are getting shorter. This morning I rode my Packard to the carpool pick up location. I'm glad I don't have to get on the freeway.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 11, 2016)

Today after work I changed the pedals, seat chassis, and handlebars on Sweetie's bike and took it for a ride...









It rides real nice; I think she will like it.


----------



## mrg (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## hawkster19 (Oct 11, 2016)

Took my newly rehabbed ride - Ross Custom Deluxe - out for its first ride today. Bought it for $40 from a friend. You gotta love that funky 5-bar frame.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 11, 2016)

Rode my very crusty Shelby.


----------



## Boris (Oct 12, 2016)

I swore I'd get this '49 Simplex running and ride it before I die! Well, today, for the first time, I DID!!! Bought it 35 years ago missing motor and a bunch of other parts. Found most of the parts and sold it all about 30 years ago. Bought it back about 5 years ago, still unassembled. Thanks to a friend of mine, it's all back together and running now. Put my first few miles on it today. Runs and rides well. And after all that, next, I'll be disassembling it for painting, but at least I'll know how it's all supposed to fit together now.


----------



## mbstude (Oct 12, 2016)

Got the DX Mutt completed last night, and took it out this evening. I absolutely couldn't be happier with it.. 7 speed hub, Fat Franks on alloy rims, Brooks Cambium saddle, Schwinn clamp on caliper brakes with Kool Stop pads...

About time I fell in love with _riding_ a bike again.


----------



## hawkster19 (Oct 12, 2016)

Had just a short ride to the post office and then past home today on my Columbia rat.


----------



## mrg (Oct 12, 2016)

The Monark Speedster ( also called a streamliner or twinnbar ) has seen some miles this week, only a couple wed. Nite car show left this season, oh ya, not big on TransAm's but this is orignal owner Lo miles


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 13, 2016)

Kate's bike, I just got it back from the studio so I had to ride it around the block. I actually put a nexus three speed on here with trigger shift and packed a dyno driven led set up in that lamp for her. Makes it easier to keep up with me on the tweed rides 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 13, 2016)

luv this!


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 13, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> luv this!






It was relatively simple. Getting it to light up the jewels took some effort

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Oct 13, 2016)

Got out for a ride today. MRG showed up at my place and we rode down to Huntington Beach Pier and got some Sanchos Tacos with extra CHUBBY sauce. We met up with Rcole and Hippy Mike down there also. It was a little rushed today and had me wanting more time to hang with my friends. 

I'm on my 1950 Schwinn Hotrod.


----------



## mrg (Oct 13, 2016)

Ya, another good day in the OC, almost looks like duplicate photos, I guess I should get some different angles


----------



## Elginboy (Oct 14, 2016)

Took this out for a spin this afternoon.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 15, 2016)

The minor adjustments make for a smoother ride 

Down to the green wall for a quick photo 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2016)

Took the Monark HTB and the beautiful Shelby Western Flyer from Monrovia to Azusa for lunch and beers.
View attachment 370912


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 15, 2016)

It was nice day for a bike ride on my 1936 Electric, first year locking fork; first time I locked it and pulled the key in years...










Hippie Mike went with me on some errands so we could watch each other's bikes...











Also the first time I tried the food off the food trucks there, and it was OK.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 15, 2016)

Fresh tires and a nice day: 1946 Hercules 

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/10/hercules-three-speed.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2016)

Still rollin...


----------



## Pedal pushers (Oct 15, 2016)

We didn't ride this Columbia today.


----------



## petritl (Oct 16, 2016)

The heavy weight trike went out on a 13 mile group ride this morning; wow it was a workout.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 16, 2016)

Rode my trusty 37 Elgin on an early morning ride.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 16, 2016)

Took a ride in OC today, good weather and good friends


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Took the Arrow back to the small town I used to live in for a ride and eats. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 16, 2016)

Today I rode my 42 Elgin Tiki bike about 50 miles...




It started with a solo ride to church; and then back to the Santa Ana River to meet @Cory and hippie Mike...









Mike is riding a 40 majestic that he laced in black out hubs, and placed a rustjunkie saddle...







We met up with @Eric and @rustjunkie and rode around and had some lunch and gelato. 
Great day!







Pretty strong headwind on the way home but I don't think it slowed Mike down at all.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 16, 2016)

Only took I small bribe but, I talked one of the girls into riding to the Sweet Shop with me. There is a homemade ice cream parlor around the corner and this bike needed to get some air

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 16, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Today I rode my 42 Elgin Tiki bike about 50 miles...
> View attachment 371241
> It started with a solo ride to church; and then back to the Santa Ana River to meet @Cory and hippie Mike...
> View attachment 371253View attachment 371254View attachment 371255View attachment 371256
> ...



50 miles in one day? Are you Mr. Universe ?? LOL


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 16, 2016)

She renegotiated the terms. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Oct 16, 2016)

Up on Lake Champlain for a windsurfing event, rode around the city of Plattsburgh. Very bike friendly, a lot of people out on bikes. there is a state university there. Photo'ed in front of an old victorian that I liked.


----------



## gkeep (Oct 16, 2016)

Took my 1958 Schwinn American out yesterday for a 22 mile ride to support our Parks and Rec Department. Out of the 600 or so riders I didn't see any other vintage bikes but there must have been some out there. As I recall from looking up the serial number this bike came off the line in October or November 1958. It survived 25+ miles of riding just fine and now I'm riding a bike as old as me.
Just need to find some correct fenders. Maybe a nice Wald rack.
Gary


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Oct 17, 2016)

Rode with my son at CicLAvia Sunday with '24 and '35 Rangers


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 17, 2016)

Today after work I rode my 36 Packard down to the 7-Eleven to cash a money order…







I found out when I got there that they don't do that there.
So I had dinner at my favorite Mexican restaurant.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 17, 2016)

UFC Gym but no work out for me 
Just taking the Shelby for some MORE fine tuning! And visiting my friends.  

I found the "noise" that was driving me crazy-  so now it "purrs" quietly instead of "cranking" loudly as I pedal away











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Oct 17, 2016)

Last spin on one of my Super Deluxe's


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 19, 2016)

Today after work I rode my Western Flyer to the bank to make a deposit...


----------



## mrg (Oct 19, 2016)

1955 Spitfire and Chevy's


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 19, 2016)

made a seat post,wedged for the 36 emblem greyhound. Rides sweet,gonna change out the Goodyear G3's,...stay tuned.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 20, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> made a seat post,wedged for the 36 emblem greyhound. Rides sweet,gonna change out the Goodyear G3's,...stay tuned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



It looks really roomy and long! Looking great Keith!


----------



## Mark Allard (Oct 20, 2016)

Rode my 1947 Huffman TRM Conversion......its a Girls but it identifies as a Boys.....we call it "Bruce"


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 21, 2016)

It wasn't me but it was super cool to meet Mrs. Grayshock at Starbucks this morning who is a teacher at Smith elementary in Huntington Beach and rides her 57 Corvette in original green paint to school every day.


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 21, 2016)

Caitlin! Lmfao,rotf!  

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Elginboy (Oct 21, 2016)

Took the Hawthorne out for a ride.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 21, 2016)

My 1951 bfgoodrich schwinn hornet ride it everyday


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Cool night for a ride to Disney for their daily fireworks show-  












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (Oct 22, 2016)

Went to Memory Lane swap .It is still going on right now as I post this. If you want to see some of the fine bikes that is there go to the "Swap Meets and Events" thread and look at the M.L. postings. Some really nice bikes there.....
Got back yesterday at dusk. A 4-5 hour drive but worth it. 
As for today, just riding around on the Jet Flow. A nice crisp Fall day .


----------



## mrg (Oct 22, 2016)

Rode my swap/car show cruiser


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 22, 2016)

Out for a cruise this morning. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey Boggs... You were about a block from my house.....stop in sometime.  Is that the springer I threaded down?
Nice rides you guys got.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 22, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Hey Boggs... You were about a block from my house.....stop in sometime.  Is that the springer I threaded down?
> Nice rides you guys got.



We will stop but next time! No that springer was for a project that Shaun is doing. Thanks
Frank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Oct 22, 2016)

Took a ride on my RBC tandem with the family. Great turn out for the airshow here in Surf City.


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 22, 2016)

One of the best things about living in Romeo Michigan is Tillson Street, which has become world famous for Halloween. Nearly all the residents on this street go ape-stuff on Halloween, way off the charts. Thousands of people from all over visit and the police close the street to vehicle traffic on Halloween day. Combine that with most of the houses being well over 100 years old adding to the effect. You can't currently buy a house on Tillson unless you agree to participate. Tillson has it's own website: http://www.terrorontillson.com/
Here's a few pics taken today with the 54 Dial Your Ride.


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 22, 2016)

'38 Gambles Eagle 

Love this bike!


----------



## Cory (Oct 22, 2016)

Couple more pictures from the show. There must be 1000 beach cruisers here. Lots to look at.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Oct 22, 2016)

Taking a ride to have lunch with my bff on this beautiful day


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 22, 2016)

Took my December '70 Grey Ghost for a ride around the block.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 22, 2016)

Cool and windy today. Better tomorrow.

1948 Schwinn Continental:


----------



## Cory (Oct 23, 2016)

Its 6 a.m. and I'm up peddling around the flea market this morning looking for some treasure. I grabbed my daughters bike because it was closest to the door and had a cup holder. Not vintage but easy rider. I will be on vintage later this morning at the air show ride departing from Newport Beach and going to Huntington Beach for the air show. My second day in a row at the show, lol. Great fun will be had by all!



Sun coming up now....


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2016)

Today I am riding my 37 Syracuse anniversary special down to the bicycle and bombers event...







My Shur-Spin works perfect and looks awesome


----------



## Cory (Oct 23, 2016)

No no no, my Shur Spins work perfect and look awesome! 
I'm on my second ride today and heading over to Newport Beach for a bike ride. Coming from Huntington Beach. Riding my 1939 Mead Crusader today.

I'm at the Santa Ana River mouth in Newport waiting for tripple3.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 23, 2016)

Took the Huffman out for a ride. Beautiful fall day! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elginboy (Oct 23, 2016)

Fixed the Banner and went for a ride. Awesome day in the Desert .


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2016)

It started to rain and so I started to pedal towards home after the Thunderbirds flew by. Wiped it all down gently and put it back in the house.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 23, 2016)

1947-48 Schwinn New World



 



 https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-jCfiNaMH...i_0J48hSPv8f6gwCLcB/s1600/20161023_165432.jpg


----------



## COB (Oct 23, 2016)

Western Flyer rescued from a trash pile on a curb.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 23, 2016)

My son and I took these out today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 23, 2016)

Rode on the Kal-Haven Boo On Your Bike ride today with my son. Lots of food/candy and costumes. Paused for a bit on the side trail at the river.


----------



## SHO2010 (Oct 23, 2016)

Just finished this 1961 3 speed Schwinn Racer. Took it out for a shake down ride. It only seems to have 1st and 3rd gear, will adjust it, have to get the correct S seat and get the front fender pulled down to fit correctly over the tire but rides very nice I am very happy with how it turned out. Not bad for a $30 purchase some new tires and a lot of chrome polishing.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 23, 2016)

Good times today at the Bikes And Bombers ride in the OC. Rode the Snyder HTB, my girl her Shelby and Liz on the 39 Firestone Cruiser


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 23, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Good times today at the Bikes And Bombers ride in the OC. Rode the Snyder HTB, my girl her Shelby and Liz on the 39 Firestone Cruiser
> 
> I love that Shelby; have seen a couple of the boys model, that paint scheme, on this sight and on Memory Lane photos; all this week..... None as *clean* as her's, tho...


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Took the Rochester out for a little run around the south Oxfordshire countryside on a lovely Sunday afternoon yesterday.
Stopped in Cholsey by the Great Barns. Built circa 1815 and still in use, the current 3 barns occupy the same footprint of the original medieval single barn.

 
Cycled up Cholsey Hill, it was a bit breezy and I could do with a lower gear on this old fixie!
Took this picture near the top. The 2 tree-topped hills in the distance are 'Wittenham Clumps' one of which is an Iron-age hill fort dating from circa 1000 BC. The hills were a favourite subject for painting by Paul Nash.

 
Coming back into Wallingford I overtook and was then chased by 3 teens on their bmx bikes. When they finally caught up with me it was just to tell me that I was riding the "sickest bike they'd ever seen!" 
There's hope for humanity yet! lol.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 24, 2016)

First official ride, finally,  on the newly acquired  Evinrude Streamflow.  A fellow Cabe member was trusting enough to loan me his Evinrude-specific saddle and post so that I could fabricate a replacement for the ones that were missing from mine.
Very happy with how everything turned out!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 374771 First official ride, finally,  on the newly acquired  Evinrude Streamflow.  A fellow Cabe member was trusting enough to loan me his Evinrude-specific saddle and post so that I could fabricate a replacement for the ones that were missing from mine.
> Very happy with how everything turned out!




How late is the skate park open? Getting outta work soon...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 24, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> How late is the skate park open? Getting outta work soon...




Skatepark is closed  Im working on a plywood ramp!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2016)

Let's do this!

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## crash24 (Oct 24, 2016)

Phantom!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 24, 2016)

Inseparable 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 24, 2016)

started out like this




and 30 minutes later it turned into a rain ride
another lost cat flyer, around here if you have an out door cat it's just food for the coyote's


----------



## mrg (Oct 24, 2016)

Drove rather than rode to the car show tonight, they gave me
A trophy, I don't know if it was for my Whizzer or bus


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## None (Oct 25, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 374771 First official ride, finally,  on the newly acquired  Evinrude Streamflow.  A fellow Cabe member was trusting enough to loan me his Evinrude-specific saddle and post so that I could fabricate a replacement for the ones that were missing from mine.
> Very happy with how everything turned out!




:eek: aaahhh!! SO COOL!


----------



## Metacortex (Oct 25, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> another lost cat flyer, around here if you have an out door cat it's just food for the coyote's...
> 
> View attachment 375022




Reminded me of this:  Missing Missy LOL


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 25, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> Reminded me of this:  Missing Missy LOL



I wonder  if the reward is for DEAD or ALIVE, I could use the $500
About ten ago years i took my dog for a walk and in the park next to my house, he ran over to something that i thought was a softball that had been run over by the law mower, it turned out to be the head of a cat that had been torn apart by a coyote and it still had a collar with a license on it.
After i got my dog away from it i called the number on the license and ask if they were missing a cat, they said yes, how did you know ?
so i gave him the bad news and he asked me where it was so he could get the collar & name tag back because his wife wanted it back


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2016)

Elginboy said:


> Fixed the Banner and went for a ride. Awesome day in the Desert .View attachment 374176
> 
> View attachment 374170
> 
> View attachment 374175



where in the desert are you. I am near palm springs ca, hit me up


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> Reminded me of this:  Missing Missy LOL



BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Laughing my a$$ off up in here!!!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 25, 2016)

Another test ride around the neigborhood today.  Found a placeholder until I locate a proper light.


----------



## mrg (Oct 26, 2016)

Rode the Sidewinder a few miles this evening


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2016)

Fairlane ran out of gas on the way home last night, so I parked it and walked home. Got up early, rode over with a gallon of gas,fired it up and brought her back home.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 26, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Fairlane ran out of gas on the way home last night, so I parked it and walked home. Got up early, rode over with a gallon of gas,fired it up and brought her back home.




Great shot Mike!
I have been working lately and needed to ride my bike to put that smile back on my face.
I looked around at my few bikes to choose and picked my 36 Electric; riding it always makes me smile...


----------



## mrg (Oct 26, 2016)

Last Wednesday nite car show of the season


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 27, 2016)

Popped all white chinese duro tires on my Emblem Greyhound. What a difference! 











Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2016)

Today after work I rode my Packard over to the parking structure...





Put the air pressure up to 50 PSI
Springy like a super ball. Tread is directional; front is mounted opposite of the rear. 
Curious if I could notice...


----------



## crash24 (Oct 27, 2016)

Rode this Badd Ass bike to the BMX track tonight!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 28, 2016)

Finished up work a little early on this fenderless Friday. I rode my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser to the bank to check it out to see what it may need. I cleaned and  "Lightning"ed the chain and aired up the tires and it's ready to go.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 28, 2016)

A seat, fully restored, arrived from Monrovia, CA., today.... so I immediately installed the seat, and checked it out for comfort... OH, Yeahhhh! [Showed it off, and bragged on it, too]! Will get better photos of the *seat*, tomorrow, and post them and this finished bike photos in 'Projects'.



Thank YOU, S.A.,:aka 'rustjunkie'!


----------



## Cory (Oct 28, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> A seat, fully restored, arrived from Monrovia, CA., today.... so I immediately installed the seat, and checked it out for comfort... OH, Yeahhhh! [Showed it off, and bragged on it, too]! Will get better photos of the *seat*, tomorrow, and post them and this finished bike photos in 'Projects'.
> View attachment 376475
> Thank YOU, S.A.,:aka 'rustjunkie'!



My favorite seats always arrive from the RustJunkie Workshop! They are amazing!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 28, 2016)

Schwinn New World today. Have to use daylight and good weather while we have it, even if the ride is in the evening.

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/10/schwinn-new-world-fall-ride.html


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 28, 2016)

Cory said:


> My favorite seats always arrive from the RustJunkie Workshop! They are amazing!




I have 3 now... and a couple more in the works. Each is a beautiful work of art!


----------



## larock65 (Oct 28, 2016)

mrg said:


> Last Wednesday nite car show of the seasonView attachment 375716View attachment 375717View attachment 375718View attachment 375719



Where is this car show Mark? I need to check it out next season!


----------



## wasp3245 (Oct 28, 2016)

Happy Friday world !

Critical Mass in Chicago tonight .... beautiful evening mid 60's .... end of October it does not get any better than this.   This was the Halloween ride ..so lots of costumes and lights among the 400-500 riders .   There was some sort of game going on the north-side of town tonight ...so we headed south , great group ...pedaled as close as you can get to Barry's home , tax dollars being wisely spent barracking a  public  road.   No doubt special agents will leave once house is sold  and Barry heads to Canada mid February .  
Pedal carefully out there and enjoy the view . 
Yes you are seeing a rider pedaling backwards ..thank you for asking 
Cheers Carey


----------



## Esteban32696 (Oct 29, 2016)

I just got this Ross & couldn't believe the rotten tires held air. Rode it for several blocks !


----------



## None (Oct 29, 2016)

Took a short spin on my '39 Columbia yesterday. Just picked her up and couldn't wait to take her on a test ride. One happy girl right here!


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 29, 2016)

Desireé said:


> Took a short spin on my '39 Columbia yesterday. Just picked her up and couldn't wait to take her on a test ride. One happy girl right here!
> 
> View attachment 376653




dig that badge


----------



## Elginboy (Oct 29, 2016)

Cleans up nicely


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 29, 2016)

70 degrees today! All the other bikes are stored for the winter EXCEPT the 54 Dial Your Ride, so cruised around Romeo and took some seasonal (Halloween) pics that I hope you'll like. More tomorrow from our famous Tillson Street.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2016)

I rode my 42 Elgin tiki bike with hippie Mike for a while so far…


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 29, 2016)

I rode these to first place Ratrod and third in vintage road.  The convenient anchor chain can watch them for me while I load the swap nonesense.  Geez. Ok the pink one I just bought, but I rode it too 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 29, 2016)

joel.romeo.79 said:


> I rode these to first place Ratrod and third in vintage road.  The convenient anchor chain can watch them for me while I load the swap nonesense.  Geez. Ok the pink one I just bought, but I rode it too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk



I'd call that purple! ain't nothing wrong with purple, or pink for that matter!
What's the cool looking bike next to it? I'm really liking that


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 29, 2016)

dnc1 said:


> I'd call that purple! ain't nothing wrong with purple, or pink for that matter!
> What's the cool looking bike next to it? I'm really liking that






That is Kate's Amazon . Third place in cruiser today. I put a late model nexus drivetrain on it and there is a hub driven led in that never out lamp so cruiser was the only "fair category. The skirt guard loops are made from scissors etc. Plus I had three in Ratrod already

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 29, 2016)

joel.romeo.79 said:


> That is Kate's Amazon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk



Thanks for the info, it's a great looking machine! Did they make a gents model too?


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 29, 2016)

dnc1 said:


> Thanks for the info, it's a great looking machine! Did they make a gents model too?



Yes, look in the 1900 Mead Catalog

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Oct 29, 2016)

Riding thru thu the Graveyard with the Foothill Flyers


----------



## okozzy (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice riding weather...


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 30, 2016)

*Is that a Plymouth Fury in the background? Cool fins...*


----------



## the tinker (Oct 30, 2016)

Decided to take the Colson out. Did not make it far as the drop-stand fell off on one side and had to go back home and grab another bike.


 



So... I got out one of the "Rats" and headed out the back gate to see this hawk feasting on this squirrel he got.
I just posted this photo in a Halloween post but gotta post it again here. Not everyday in Chicago-land one sees this in their back yard.







This bike is a really smooth rider and a joy to ride.  If i run into any trouble the two machine guns clear the way.






Noticed these two bikes for sale........not my style.   No Thanks....




Been raining....typical Fall, Halloween type weather


Here are some particulars about this bike:
This old heavy-duty "fat boy" kickstand



"Air Kooled" hubs and of course the two machine guns and....








a beautiful fall day.....


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 30, 2016)

I slapped this together today and took it for a spin 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 30, 2016)

Rode 3,39 dayton model 21,36 emblem greyhound, and 41 excelsior b607 autocycle.gotta love rainy days!







Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Oct 30, 2016)

Perfect riding weather! Getting caught in the rain, a rarity in southern California.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 31, 2016)

Really cool perspective shot That "Loco Joe" took of the 3 bikes I took to the show/swap yesterday in Augusta. Thanks L.J.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 31, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> *Is that a Plymouth Fury in the background? Cool fins...*




YES! Nice pic mrg! I saw it drive by & didn't get a snap quick enough. Wanted to get a pic of it with the Funeral Parlor bike that Marty named "Christine"


----------



## mrg (Oct 31, 2016)

something scary, black with big fins!, looks like I meant it to be in the pic but  I didn't even see that!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 31, 2016)

Rode my 38 Elgin with the Gateway Coasters yesterday. Great fall weather ride for sure!


----------



## Elginboy (Oct 31, 2016)

Took out the Higgins for a Halloween ride. Happy Halloween....


----------



## mike j (Oct 31, 2016)

Tinker, you out did yourself with this photo. I love it, nice Colson too.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 31, 2016)

I rode my Western Flyer today after work


----------



## mike j (Nov 1, 2016)

We went for a cruise around the park, the fall foliage is just about kaput. I liked this tree though, it matches my bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 1, 2016)

Day after Halloween I rode my 36 Packard to Big Lots and Rite Aid looking for clearance candy...







Found a really good wall backdrop…
They were sold out of Halloween candy; I have not given up yet.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 1, 2016)

Getting dark so early. Took the 49 Higgins out.  perfect evening for a ride.

 


Took this photo thru the spokes

 


Met up with my pal Brian and his dog Gracie......Brian is the dog.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 1, 2016)

Took the nasty looking 39 Hiawatha out for a ride in the leaves.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Took this old Huffman built Firestone out to see how fast it would go! Looks like crap goes like stink! V/r Shawn


----------



## fboggs1986 (Nov 2, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Took this old Huffman built Firestone out to see how fast it would go! Looks like crap goes like stink! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 378324




Sweet ride!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duchess (Nov 2, 2016)

Took Retro Rocket for a shakedown ride. Rides smooth and quiet and nothing fell off, but it is way too small for me. Some dude-bro seemed threatened and confused by it. Mission accomplished.


----------



## mike j (Nov 2, 2016)

Rode across town to pick up the car at the shop. Stopped by the old mill stream on the way.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 2, 2016)

Took my Granddaughter out for a ride, it was 73 deg this evening in Indiana most usual for us but I will take. I rode my 1961 3 speed Speedster she rode my wife's 1948 Monarch Super Deluxe. Sorry about the bury pictures I couldent get her to slow down.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 3, 2016)

Getting ready to go to work this afternoon; I did my bank run this morning on my 1936 Electric...










The very top center of this picture is the ledge I park my bikes on to take my sunset shots...



Clipped to my pocket is the Best Keychain Ever.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bke-handmade-reclaimed-military-key-keeper.96928/


----------



## Clark58mx (Nov 3, 2016)

This 1947/48 Schwinn Factory Whizzer. It runs very well. It gets a lot of looks.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 3, 2016)

Took the Shelby Pirate out for a ride today.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 3, 2016)

Clark58mx said:


> View attachment 378534 This 1947/48 Schwinn Factory Whizzer. It runs very well. It gets a lot of looks.



Another of my bucket list bikes. Looks great.


----------



## crash24 (Nov 4, 2016)

Another beautiful day to ride!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Nov 5, 2016)

I just watered my grass and now I'm getting this girl ready for a ride.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 5, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> ...Looks like crap goes like stink! V/r Shawn




That's often the way it is!


----------



## None (Nov 5, 2016)

Feelin' pretty good these days. Me and my girl out for some quality time.


----------



## Local 13 (Nov 5, 2016)

Foggy ride at the beach this morning on my C Mobel. 
Looks like good weather for tomorrow's Cyclone Coasters swap / ride.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Nov 5, 2016)

Took the Roadmaster and the wife was on her Ranger on the First Chicago Ballooner bikes ride. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 5, 2016)

Went for a fall ride on the Kal-Haven trail with my son. I road the 1936 Westfield Columbus and my son his mountain bike. Hope to have his 53 Roadmaster ready for tomorrow's ride.




 



View attachment 379253


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 5, 2016)

Rode this October 1960 Schwinn Deluxe Tornado.  Orig paint,some housepaint over orig,tank off another bike,rides great after the tune up from Left Coast Cycles. 













Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2016)

I rode my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser over to hippie Mike's house to check on some artwork…







I always enjoy riding this bike


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 5, 2016)

We've had a warm, dry autumn so far here in Virginia. That's just the way I like it for riding. The Schwinn New World bicycles are among my favorites.

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/11/fall-bike-ride-schwinn-new-world.html



 

The leaves are really changing here now, which I suppose is a little later than usual.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Nov 5, 2016)

View attachment 379235 View attachment 379235


----------



## Pedal pushers (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 5, 2016)

Not good @ getting photos off the phone; saved right-side up and posted the same; so, here is Tuesday night's ride with Esther [the Queen], Thursday night's history, and tonight's ride [with the real juanitasmith13].... Using the adage "Support your neighbor-hood Dollar Store" seems the best way to get company for a ride: Tuesday, youngest daughter agreed to ride the 1958 Hornet that I bought for her Mother @ local Antique Mall, 27 years ago. I tore it down to refurbish it, 2 years ago. Realizing a couple months ago that the real juanitasmith13 would not ride with me no matter what bike I offered; i decided, I better get her bike DONE! this was mechanical shake-down cruise on Tuesday...


 


 


 
On Thursday evening, I talked Juanie into her first ride... I rode my '46 Peoria King DX with rustjunkie Messinger. She would not let me use the photo! A young fella' in a Fox body Mustang yelled @ her out his window: nice bike!

So, here we are @ Saturday evening. Notice, Hornet is nearing completion... I am back on the Phantom with a gorgeous Scott Allison leather seat; Juanie's on her Hornet with seat and Handle-bar adjustments made to suit... as we arrived a guy says: Nice bikes!; as we mount-up to come home, a man and wife say they really like our bikes! photos @ Dollar Store and finally @ home:


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 6, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Not good @ getting photos off the phone; saved right-side up and posted the same; so, here is Tuesday night's ride with Esther [the Queen], Thursday night's history, and tonight's ride [with the real juanitasmith13].... Using the adage "Support your neighbor-hood Dollar Store" seems the best way to get company for a ride: Tuesday, youngest daughter agreed to ride the 1958 Hornet that I bought for her Mother @ local Antique Mall, 27 years ago. I tore it down to refurbish it, 2 years ago. Realizing a couple months ago that the real juanitasmith13 would not ride with me no matter what bike I offered; i decided, I better get her bike DONE! this was mechanical shake-down cruise on Tuesday...
> View attachment 379284
> View attachment 379285
> View attachment 379286
> ...



Awesome Pappy! We have to get those rides in now, our weather here in the midwest is about to get cold.


----------



## nycet3 (Nov 6, 2016)

Just got back from a Fall ride on my 1981 GT 26.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 6, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Awesome Pappy! We have to get those rides in now, our weather here in the midwest is about to get cold.



We've had a couple of frosts already, brrrrr!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Nov 6, 2016)

Spending my Sunday with my girls. Small group big hearts.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 6, 2016)

My son and I took these out today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 6, 2016)

Finally got my 10 year old sons 1953 Roadmaster 24" tanker ready to ride. Took a shakedown cruise on the Kal-Haven trail. He really likes it. The whole bike had been painted yellow. Used a lot of goof off to start removing the paint but finally just put it together to ride. If I waited to finish removing the paint he'd end up out growing it before I got done.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 6, 2016)

I've been sick for over a week but I was finally able to get out and get some fresh air.
Here is my rough rider at Mooney Grove Park in Visalia, CA


----------



## Pedal pushers (Nov 6, 2016)

Having some Shelby and Columbia fun! Hahaha!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 6, 2016)

Pedal pushers said:


> Spending my Sunday with my girls. Small group big hearts.
> 
> View attachment 379585
> 
> ...



Ha....I know that neighborhood 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2016)

I got to ride two Bikes today and hippie Mike rode two as well...
Mike showed up on his DX that he rode up to Monrovia last weekend. Someone bought it out from under him; and so he bought this blue one from @old hotrod ...
I rode my Western Flyer home from Long Beach. And I got to ride @Joe Buffardi  's chief...


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 6, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I got to ride two Bikes today and hippie Mike rode two as well...
> Mike showed up on his DX that he rode up to Monrovia last weekend. Someone bought it out from under him; and so he bought this blue one from @old hotrod ...




I like Mike's Blue DX; tell us more: '46? '47? kickstand is different...? Cool bikes , for you both!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2016)

Mike's blue is a 1941 with a correct Miller bolted right where it's been for a super long time
also a 16" frame which he noticed on the 20 mile ride home...original tires at about 25 psi; he loves it.
My bike is my 1940 Western Flyer. I love it and ride it often.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanxs tripple3! That "1941"  explains what I saw @ kickstand! [Also what I didn't see]. I really like both ya'll's bikes; I really like my DX!


----------



## None (Nov 6, 2016)

I had so much stuff to do today, so I rode my bicycle instead.


----------



## mrg (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## old hotrod (Nov 7, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Mike's blue is a 1941 with a correct Miller bolted right where it's been for a super long time
> also a 16" frame which he noticed on the 20 mile ride home...original tires at about 25 psi.



Glad he is happy with it Mark, I am equally happy he was the one to buy it...


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 7, 2016)

lynn and i took the bikes out this morning to the coffee shop and back


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 7, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> lynn and i took the bikes out this morning to the coffee shop and back
> 
> View attachment 380110




Luvit! 
Let's see more pics from parts of the world that actually have seasons!


----------



## John (Nov 7, 2016)

One season all year long


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 7, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Luvit!
> Let's see more pics from parts of the world that actually have seasons!



Here ya go,
Posted some on Sat and Sun of rides on the Kal-Haven trail with my son.
Saturday 



Sunday with his new 24" Roadmaster. 




And today. Went for a ride after he got home from school. He really likes his tank bike. When we got back he buried it in the leaves I raked. The red and yellow blends right in.


----------



## fattyre (Nov 7, 2016)

Made a few changes on the Load Ranger.  Went out for a test ride.  Alloy pedals don't look cool, but work so much better than wobbly old clapped out pedals!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 7, 2016)

fattyre said:


> Made a few changes on the Load Ranger.  Went out for a test ride.  Alloy pedals don't look cool, but work so much better than wobbly old clapped out pedals!
> 
> View attachment 380225




Whoa! I have never seen an original CT painted like that. If you ever decide to sell it, please ping me.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flightlinerflashback (Nov 7, 2016)

Took the '52 BFG for a cruise through the park.   Beautiful fall afternoon !!


----------



## None (Nov 7, 2016)

@cds2323 you should post those beautiful photos in this thread...

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/autumn-colors-your-bike.98352/


----------



## mrg (Nov 7, 2016)

Last Monday nite car show of the seasons so I rode one of my favorites' Hawthorne All American


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 8, 2016)

Much colder today and very windy.
The Hawthorne still had its Halloween decorations on it. Seemed appropriate. 

Remember to Vote!


----------



## mike j (Nov 8, 2016)

Late afternoon, which is now pretty early here, cruised around Skylands botanical gardens, Ringwood state park, northern N.J. A nice series of fairly level roadways & trails through the woods. Eagle in the background was one of a dozen or so that adorned the facade of the original Penn station in N.Y.C. where Madison square garden is now. Brought the Commander along too, rides nice but front fender is rubbing under load... it's always something.


----------



## Cory (Nov 10, 2016)

Hippy Mike and I are out riding in Newport Beach today. Weather is perfection [emoji12] [emoji106]
I'm on my Spitfire....again.
Mike is riding his newly-acquired pre-war Schwinn all original DX. It's spectacular!


----------



## Cory (Nov 10, 2016)

Mike and I made it to Huntington Pier. The girls are out playing Volleyball today! Courts are all filled up..


----------



## Cory (Nov 10, 2016)

And now Sanchos Tacos... 
Gratuitous Ford Mike shot.


----------



## mike j (Nov 11, 2016)

Had to pick up the car at the shop, again, emissions. Took a detour along the river, have been doing some re-con for a bike trail linking our two villages. At some point, the river has to crossed, think I found the spot. Narrow w/ footings already there. Days are getting very short around here now, these shots were taken a little after 4pm, only forty or so days till they start getting longer.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 11, 2016)

Beautiful weather here in Monrovia today. Needed a couple things so aired up the tires and hit the 2 wheel motion.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 11, 2016)

I got up at 5:30am, cleaned/lubed this rust bucket and took it for a spin. I love this bike; I'm keeping it rusty. John's tires are awesome! I hope everyone gets a chance to ride today.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 11, 2016)

Took a Veterans Day ride on the 1946 Schwinn B6.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 11, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Rode this October 1960 Schwinn Deluxe Tornado.  Orig paint,some housepaint over orig,tank off another bike,rides great after the tune up from Left Coast Cycles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Gnomes!  It looks like they want to go on a ride...


----------



## Elginboy (Nov 12, 2016)

Just rode back from a local car show.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 12, 2016)

It was really nice to take a ride on my 1940 Western Flyer to hippie Mike's house to check on artwork for the Colson ride T-shirt...



He had to get his blue DX out to show me the adjustments and clean up that he had done...



He really really loves that bike


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 12, 2016)

I finished up the cleaning and servicing of my 1972 Kalkhoff 3 speed folding bike and took it out for a shake down ride. Rides great. Put new white walls on it and a tiger in my tank.

 

 

 

 ut new white walls on it and a tiger in my tank.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 12, 2016)

I got the Ol' Columbia up and running by adding an original "Westfield" wheelset, rebuilt the rear hub and tossed on some coke bottle grip that I had in the shed and took her for a ride.


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 12, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I got the Ol' Columbia up and running by adding an original "Westfield" wheelset, rebuilt the rear hub and tossed on some coke bottle grip that I had in the shed and took her for a ride.
> View attachment 382526 View attachment 382527 View attachment 382528 View attachment 382529 View attachment 382530



 this is super nice !!!!! i like it a lot . i bet its a good rider!!!!   from bicycle larry


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 12, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> this is super nice !!!!! i like it a lot . i bet its a good rider!!!!   from bicycle larry



I wasn't sure what to expect but rides perfect!


----------



## fboggs1986 (Nov 12, 2016)

Took the Evans Colson out for a ride today with the Chicago taildraggers. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 12, 2016)

Rolled to Monark built HTB to get a trim.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 12, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I got the Ol' Columbia up and running by adding an original "Westfield" wheelset, rebuilt the rear hub and tossed on some coke bottle grip that I had in the shed and took her for a ride.
> View attachment 382526 View attachment 382527 View attachment 382528 View attachment 382529 View attachment 382530



I've never actually seen a locking tank with the louvers in the front before.


----------



## mrg (Nov 12, 2016)

charity car show today, last Paramont show of the season


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 12, 2016)

This afternoon I got my 36 Electric ready for the "Cranksgiving II" ride in Orange tomorrow...



Come on out with some charitable donations in the city of Orange tomorrow if you can.
Thread here:http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/circle-city-monthly-bike-ride-oc-ca-nov-13th-cranksgiving-ii.98641/


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 12, 2016)

Went for a local bar ride with my girl tonight.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 13, 2016)

My niece Millicent and I took a little spin around town on a beautiful, sunny Sunday. It's cold over here though so we made sure we stopped in the town square for hot chocolate!

 
We stopped also to admire the old Angier hospital/almshouses dating back to 1681, about 220ish years older than the Rochester.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 13, 2016)

Rode the 40 Western Flyer today for the last time. Will be shipping it in a few days to its new home. A friend rode the Pirate. Took pics after the ride of the two Shelby longtanks together for a final ride.


----------



## petritl (Nov 13, 2016)

I went on a two day ride through hill country, it was a struggle to climb some of the inclines with the 5spd freewheel but the descents were incredible.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2016)

1928ish Colson Flyer. V/r Shawn


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 13, 2016)

Took my 62 out after changing the sprocket. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 13, 2016)

petritl said:


> View attachment 382949 I went on a two day ride through hill country, it was a struggle to climb some of the inclines with the 5spd freewheel but the descents were incredible.
> 
> View attachment 382951
> 
> ...




Did you use a bivy sack? I bet the trip was a blast! I'm definitely going to try this when I get some time.


----------



## petritl (Nov 13, 2016)

jacob9795 said:


> Did you use a bivy sack? I bet the trip was a blast! I'm definitely going to try this when I get some time.




I used a very small tent (leaky) and a sleeping bag (not large enough)

It was my first attempt at touring, my friend and coworker has been spent a vacation week a year touring for quite some time; this year he convinced he to join him on the tail end of his 450 mile ride.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 13, 2016)

petritl said:


> I wish; I used a very small tent and a sleeping bag.
> 
> It was my first attempt at touring, my friend and coworker has been spent a vacation week a year touring for quite some time; this year he convinced he to join him on the tail end of his 450 mile ride.



I use a bivy sack when hiking in the mountains; they really lighten the load.  However, they can be uncomfortable, especially when it rains a lot. The small tents can have pretty decent weights too. Your trip is very motivating!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 13, 2016)

Closing my Sunday off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 13, 2016)

The HTB was the easiest to dig out, so rode it in the OC today.




Brewery stop



Got jumped into the 5150 Krew


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 13, 2016)

Rode the Raleigh 'round the Long Beach Cycle Swap this AM. I took it because its light and had air in the tires 
I was surprised at how many people were groovin' on it! 
Man, I do see it needs a bath tho :eek:


----------



## Local 13 (Nov 13, 2016)

Another beautiful day in Huntington 
Rode my Elgin / CWC 
Added the new horn I picked up at the Cyclone Coasters swap last week. 
Thanx Marty!!


----------



## None (Nov 13, 2016)

My happy place.  Today was a good day!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 13, 2016)

Moon rise over the 1936 Schwinn Motorbike.


----------



## mrg (Nov 13, 2016)

Fun ride with the CC riders


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 13, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 383212 Moon rise over the 1936 Schwinn Motorbike.



I miss cali 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 14, 2016)

Desireé said:


> My happy place.  Today was a good day!
> 
> View attachment 383186
> 
> ...



Great pics there Desiree!!


----------



## None (Nov 14, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Great pics there Desiree!!




Thank you very much @rollfaster!


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 14, 2016)

Desireé said:


> My happy place.  Today was a good day!
> 
> View attachment 383186
> 
> ...



 reel nice pictures  desiree   from bicycle larry


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2016)

I rode yesterday but I did not post because I did not feel good.
I was on my 36 Electric; hippie Mike was riding his 38 Majestic...
Started off as normal with perfect riding conditions and big smiles on our faces...






Mike doing track stands leaves plenty of time for me to park my bike, push the walk button, get my camera out, snap a photo, and get back on it and ride away...













We are both OK. I am going back to work for the week at camp Pendleton hanging fans, and looking for more bikes to ride.
We're OK; I'm OK.


----------



## None (Nov 14, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> reel nice pictures  desiree   from bicycle larry




Thank you @bicycle larry !!


----------



## None (Nov 14, 2016)

Glad you guys are okay! @tripple3


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Nov 14, 2016)

This rides better than I thought it would.  The three speed is perfect and the disk brake is a spoiler. I will need to trim a little off those bars though and make a little more room in the cockpit is all

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## RJWess (Nov 14, 2016)

Took a ride on a beautiful fall day!


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Nov 14, 2016)

I liked it so much I had to ride it again. That counts right

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (Nov 14, 2016)

My son and I went for a fall ride on our schwinns today...loving the warm weather. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serg (Nov 15, 2016)

Ride vintage!


----------



## COB (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Nov 15, 2016)

Ride both my 46 DX and 41 Rollfast. Trying to decide which one to take on the Gateway Coasters ride on Sunday.


----------



## mrg (Nov 16, 2016)

Took a cruise over to the Bobs Broiler tonight


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 17, 2016)

serg said:


> Ride vintage!
> 
> View attachment 383774



 nice old bike serg!!! i like it !!! from bicycle larry


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 17, 2016)

Morning errands before work. I rode my Honda Shadow to pick up my check.
Then I aired up the tires and wiped off the bike from the backyard that is my oldest son's.
He picked it out of all the bikes I was bringing home and listing on craigslist.
I'm glad he did. Now it has its own story; being in my pile of finds that are fun to ride...







OCCL call or text tripple3


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 17, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Rode the Raleigh 'round the Long Beach Cycle Swap this AM. I took it because its light and had air in the tires
> I was surprised at how many people were groovin' on it!
> Man, I do see it needs a bath tho :eek:



Cool as!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 17, 2016)

serg said:


> Ride vintage!
> 
> View attachment 383774



Nice one Serg, what bicycle is that? Very cool!


----------



## Kruez (Nov 17, 2016)

The bike you ride on your birthday with the high life valve caps.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 18, 2016)

I took the Corsair out for a quick burger and ice tea before I pick the kids up from school


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2016)

Grabbed a B-Day beer with the lil lady on our Monarks last night.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey Mike, just because it was your BDay, it doesn't mean you can post yesterdays photos.   The thread is "What did you ride today" not yesterday.....some people



fordmike65 said:


> Grabbed a B-Day beer with the lil lady on our Monarks last night.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 18, 2016)

dusted off the higgins...1951...from the steve castelli collection...all orig..best ridein bike ever bar non...


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 18, 2016)

Rode my 36 Emblem Greyhound, nice soak in the jacuzzi.  Got skins for my mesinger long spring today,seat resto this weekend.  Mad props,to my fave seat guy,Gary Rebmann at Schwinn Xchange! [emoji6] 







Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 19, 2016)

I went on a 25 mile ride out with my local Veteran Cycle-Club section today, through several lovely Oxfordshire villages, on the Rochester.
We stopped for a pub lunch and I snapped this lovely brace of 1930's Sunbeams.

 

 
Another shot of what a nattily dressed rider wears on a French lightweight.


----------



## None (Nov 19, 2016)

Foothill Flyers Ride! Amazing! Missed ya @fordmike !


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 19, 2016)

Desireé said:


> Foothill Flyers Ride! Amazing! Missed ya @fordmike !
> 
> View attachment 385279
> 
> ...



Great photos Desirée, wish we had some of your weather!


----------



## None (Nov 19, 2016)

dnc1 said:


> Great photos Desirée, wish we had some of your weather!



Thank you @dnc1!


----------



## stezell (Nov 19, 2016)

Rode my Hawthorne double bar roadster today. On the Tennessee Rolling hills ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2016)

There's something about a double bar frame...be it Colson, Schwinn, CWC, etc that I really dig! Nice!


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 19, 2016)

"Almost" rode the 55 Hawthorne Deluxe. Finished assembly this morning, new arrival. Many hours spent cleaning, waxing, servicing, aligning and installing new parts. First time saddled up and WHAM-O the chain snaps on me! That was a first. More pics on "Project Rides" Was raining anyway, so gotta replace the chain and try again!


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 19, 2016)

modelcarjedi said:


> I slapped this together today and took it for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool seat post,Is it homemade? I made one from a tall standard post using a nice tubebender.I've since lost use of it and need another for my middleweight Schwinn.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 19, 2016)

PCHiggin said:


> Cool seat post,Is it homemade? I made one from a tall standard post using a nice tubebender.I've since lost use of it and need another for my middleweight Schwinn.




A guy on the ratrod bike page was making them. I think he's stopped making them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2016)

This afternoon I rode my 1937 Syracuse to the parking structure for a nice sunset...





Always a super fun ride down.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 19, 2016)

1958 Raleigh Sports 4 Speed:


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 19, 2016)

Beautiful day...


----------



## mrg (Nov 19, 2016)

As she said!, another great day in LA, hanging with the Foothill flyers. Seams like every way is uphill here so glad to have the 2 spd kickbacks!


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 20, 2016)

Cool color combo!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Nov 20, 2016)

Rode my 41 Rollfast on the Gateway Coasters ride today.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Nov 21, 2016)

It was a fun rainy ride & BBQ for FordMikes Bday!, the most rain we have had sense January. Dam didn't get any pics of the food.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 21, 2016)

5 weeks ago I was leading the pack in a group ride with a HS school wrestler - crack of dawn downtown.  Watching the car beside me, my bike dropped into an expansion joint over the riverwalk.  I was catapulted straight down into the pavement at 20 mph.  Broken collarbone and 9 ribs.  Two weeks after that, I was on my upright on a trainer, sweating a half-hour every day.  The circulation was good for my healing, especially the bruise in my lung.
But it wasn't just me that was broken.  My 40-y-o Raleigh Grand Prix from college that you guys have been so complimentary about...



the frame and fork was destroyed.  The drivetrain I had on there after 3 rebuilds was kind of a silk purse, and I had often considered upgrading the frame, so this sealed it.
I sold the panniers and rear rack to pay for half of a '74 Raleigh International frame.
I moved everything over, and had to buy just 3 parts - seapost, bottom cable guide, and front brake stop (already had the shorty fenders stashed).
So here she is - rode her around the neighborhood yesterday, making short adjustment rides.



Made my maiden ride today - both for my busted bones and my new International. I rode 25 greenway miles at my normal pace the whole way, just a bit shorter distance than I usually ride.
My ribs did hurt when I was pedaling, and my shoulders when I got off.
But it's good for me...


----------



## fattyre (Nov 21, 2016)

You have a flat tire on your car babe?  Your only a mile or so away?   Hold on, I'll be right there with a jack and a wrench.  The Load Ranger strikes again!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 24, 2016)

Took a break from work, rode over to the Post Office & sent out a couple packages.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving Day! *Grateful* for #3 daughter, arrived from Milwaukee this AM, and took a ride with Dad before we go to #2 daughters to feast... Mom wanted the FAT newsprint in advance of black-friday.... 2 1/2 X normal paper price for a 99% advertising paper [$5.00]? Two almost finished restorations... [waiting on some chrome for both, a decal, too] My '52 Phantom with @rustjunkie leather seat & @WES PINCHOT with fork lock restore; and the *real *Juanita Smith's '58 Hornet...








 
#3 daughter ca. 1994


----------



## mrg (Nov 24, 2016)

A little pre turkey ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 25, 2016)

After Turkey Day ride on the 37 Colson


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2016)

Riding my Elgin; awesome day.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## wasp3245 (Nov 25, 2016)

Happy Black Friday World ....also last Friday of the month so Critical mass around the world ...  here in Chicago where temperatures hovered at the 40 degree mark ...  the masses stayed home ...but a nice small group hit the roads/ trails .
The shopping masses and professional protesters ( courtesy George)  were alive and well in the downtown area so we headed south along the lake to keep a low profile. Traveled to the new 35th st bike bridge ...beautiful award winning design with high-tech led lighting and stylish polished and brushed stainless construction...no one would ever guess Chicago is near bankrupt from this bridge .
On the land side of the 35th st bridge is Stephen Douglas' tomb and monument...also site of Camp Douglas one of the largest and most deadly prisoner  of war   camps during the Civil War ..... some 6000 dying of illness and malnutrition.     Chicago in the winter is not the ideal place to camp out in a tent ... in comparison the battle front looked very inviting. Pedal safely ....
Cheers Carey


----------



## Local 13 (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 25, 2016)

Took the 40 W.F. Bent tank out for a ride with my son today.


----------



## mrg (Nov 26, 2016)

Another nice day in the OC


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Nov 26, 2016)

My friend says, "those wheels are really shiny, are you trying to trick us?"
Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Nov 26, 2016)

Had to ride this one again.
I had other nother plans but presta valves, grrrrr



Had to ride this one too



I will spare you guys the green machine selfies

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Nov 26, 2016)

Still riding, sham a lam or something 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 26, 2016)

Took my 62 out 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVBicycles (Nov 26, 2016)

I got bundled up and took my single speed out today on a cold ugly looking day. The bike is a Roberts, gold anodized Campagnolo strada crankset, Superbe Pro pedals, Velo Orange bars, Cardiff shellacked cork grips and a Brooks professional saddle.


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 27, 2016)

My old Typhoon,the bride rode her new Metro Cycle. A bit chilly in Detroit but calm and sunny. Nice day.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 27, 2016)

Sunny, but only 35 degrees in downtown Romeo. Great morning to take the maiden voyage on the 55 Hawthorne Deluxe. Difficult, challenging, and lots of trial and error in assembly made the smooth ride and 2 speed rear end THAT MUCH MORE rewarding! Out of the living room, test ride, then out to the bike shed with his stable mates!


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Nov 27, 2016)

The short days and cold temps here in Ohio make it hard to ride this time of year but managed to get a ride in this afternoon on my '59 Wasp.  Slightly modified and has a 2 speed kick-back rear and a drum brake up front.  Thanks to my buddy Bryan for all the help on this project!!!  
Makes a great cruiser.


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 27, 2016)

took this out a bit ago,rain stopped,windy,though. 1937/38 Firestone Super Streamliner, badged as a "Speed King ",2 speed works great,too![emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 27, 2016)

STIKSHIFTER said:


> The short days and cold temps here in Ohio make it hard to ride this time of year but managed to get a ride in this afternoon on my '59 Wasp.  Slightly modified and has a 2 speed kick-back rear and a drum brake up front.  Thanks to my buddy Bryan for all the help on this project!!!
> Makes a great cruiser.
> View attachment 388824 View attachment 388825 View attachment 388826



Cool tires!


----------



## mike j (Nov 27, 2016)

Took the '53 out for a shakedown cruise around the park this afternoon. A few minor kinks but it is a really nice rider, a top end machine. It has a pretty beefy front sprocket & the smallest rear that I've ever seen. Strongly thinking about putting a 250 watt front hub motor on & hiding the battery in the tank.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 28, 2016)

I rode my 36 Packard up the hill to the shop to go to work now...







All loaded up to do anything....


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 28, 2016)

The Maiden Voyage. I got this 1965 tall framed beast off eBay a couple months ago in pieces. I've had nothing but fun hunting down the correct bits and pieces. Thanks to all who have helped me with parts and knowledge and enthusiasm. "He" (girl's/ladies bikes are she?) rides like a dream. Smooth, quiet, and very stately! It took so long to get going due to missing brake pad holders. Then I had to get the rubber. Then I had to dial the brakes in, starting with truing the wheels, clamping and twisting and bending the stirrups... the process is endless! But, voila amigos! Sir Walter lives again!


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 28, 2016)

mike j said:


> Took the '53 out for a shakedown cruise around the park this afternoon. A few minor kinks but it is a really nice rider, a top end machine. It has a pretty beefy front sprocket & the smallest rear that I've ever seen. Strongly thinking about putting a 250 watt front hub motor on & hiding the battery in the tank.
> 
> View attachment 388912



 reel nice bike there mike j ,i like it a lot !!!! head light and paint reel nice . from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 28, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my 36 Packard up the hill to the shop to go to work now...
> View attachment 389195View attachment 389196View attachment 389198
> All loaded up to do anything....





Man that really sucks---that you had to work! At least it didn't stop you from riding. V/r Shawn


----------



## None (Nov 28, 2016)

STIKSHIFTER said:


> The short days and cold temps here in Ohio make it hard to ride this time of year but managed to get a ride in this afternoon on my '59 Wasp.  Slightly modified and has a 2 speed kick-back rear and a drum brake up front.  Thanks to my buddy Bryan for all the help on this project!!!
> Makes a great cruiser.
> View attachment 388824 View attachment 388825 View attachment 388826




Nice shots!


----------



## mrg (Nov 28, 2016)

Think I'm going to let this bike go so put back on the stock rim and took it for a spin, and still dog sitting.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Man that really sucks---that you had to work! At least it didn't stop you from riding. V/r Shawn




I am very thankful for work. Work still sucks.
Today before work I took a ride on my 1940 Western Flyer heavy duty that I love; just to ride my bike...









Is very windy here today


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2016)

Good morning; on this fenderless Friday I am riding the most photographed bike on the Cabe…



I rode it last Friday. I am riding up the hill to the shop to pick up my check


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 3, 2016)

\


----------



## TicTocRob (Dec 3, 2016)

It was warm enough to ride it today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2016)

Today I rode my 1936 Packard to Long Beach to the cyclone coaster Colson invasion...



Super fun day riding with Hippie Mike



He is doing just fine. I cannot keep up with him.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 4, 2016)

Another day playing around with this re-built '41 Schwinn:


----------



## TicTocRob (Dec 4, 2016)

at the park


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 5, 2016)

I had the maiden voyage a week or so ago. VERY tall gearing drove me to change the rear cog to what I hoped would be just right. I took Sir Walter on a 10 miler today. Uphills, downhills, flathills! PERFECT. The large cog put my chain very close to the guard which caused slap when I started to re-pedal after shifting. That and a loosish seat post were my only woes. "Woe isn't me."
I would again like to thank those who aided me in my time of need. I want to especially thank Steve Jobs for fixing up the beat down paint!



TR6SC said:


> View attachment 389285 The Maiden Voyage. I got this 1965 tall framed beast off eBay a couple months ago in pieces. I've had nothing but fun hunting down the correct bits and pieces. Thanks to all who have helped me with parts and knowledge and enthusiasm. "He" (girl's/ladies bikes are she?) rides like a dream. Smooth, quiet, and very stately! It took so long to get going due to missing brake pad holders. Then I had to get the rubber. Then I had to dial the brakes in, starting with truing the wheels, clamping and twisting and bending the stirrups... the process is endless! But, voila amigos! Sir Walter lives again!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2016)

Rode my semi-newly acquired '36 Double Bar Colson at yesterday's Coasters Colson Ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2016)

Took the crusty '36 for a cold brew


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Dec 6, 2016)

Took the 37 and the 1901 to the park

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 6, 2016)

TR6SC said:


> View attachment 392735 I had the maiden voyage a week or so ago. VERY tall gearing drove me to change the rear cog to what I hoped would be just right. I took Sir Walter on a 10 miler today. Uphills, downhills, flathills! PERFECT. The large cog put my chain very close to the guard which caused slap when I started to re-pedal after shifting. That and a loosish seat post were my only woes. "Woe isn't me."
> I would again like to thank those who aided me in my time of need. I want to especially thank Steve Jobs for fixing up the beat down paint!




It came out really nicely. You _might_ be able to slide the chainguard up a little to give it some space off the chain, but they only go so far and you might have already maxed it. No a big deal though. The riding experience on the DL-1 is really its own thing and there's no substitute for it if you like how it rolls.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Dec 6, 2016)

TR6SC said:


> View attachment 392735 I had the maiden voyage a week or so ago. VERY tall gearing drove me to change the rear cog to what I hoped would be just right. I took Sir Walter on a 10 miler today. Uphills, downhills, flathills! PERFECT. The large cog put my chain very close to the guard which caused slap when I started to re-pedal after shifting. That and a loosish seat post were my only woes. "Woe isn't me."
> I would again like to thank those who aided me in my time of need. I want to especially thank Steve Jobs for fixing up the beat down paint!






One of my all time favorites 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 6, 2016)

joel.romeo.79 said:


> One of my all time favorites
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk



Send more fotos. Is that the 22" frame? Let's see the rack!


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 6, 2016)

SirMike1983 said:


> It came out really nicely. You _might_ be able to slide the chainguard up a little to give it some space off the chain, but they only go so far and you might have already maxed it. No a big deal though. The riding experience on the DL-1 is really its own thing and there's no substitute for it if you like how it rolls.



I am going to work the guard up and I'm also going to tighten up the chain a bit. It sure is a "pleasant" ride. Yes, I like how it rolls. Volvo is Swedish or Latin for "I roll."


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Dec 7, 2016)

Finally got a chance to put this back together. I found a wrecked donor and realized this was the tall frame. In 57 luckily so within a year of correctish foundish fully functioning condition now

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Dec 7, 2016)

TR6SC said:


> Send more fotos. Is that the 22" frame? Let's see the rack!



I will get it out in a minute

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 7, 2016)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 391578



*Eric Let me guess the local.San Anselmo,across from imagination park,Coffee Roasters,a block away from my wifes jewelery store
Rudy*


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 7, 2016)

Clear cold day in the Northwest today. Nice for a brisk ride. Today is the 75th anniversary of the Pearl Harbor attack, so I took my 1942 "V" for victory Columbia out and wore my Civil Defense helmet.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Dec 7, 2016)

That took me a minute, the SK was in the way so I had to ride it first. Mine is a 78

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Dec 7, 2016)

It can be a major distraction

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 7, 2016)

joel.romeo.79 said:


> Finally got a chance to put this back together. I found a wrecked donor and realized this was the tall frame. In 57 luckily so within a year of correctish foundish fully functioning condition now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk



This Humber is too nice, what with the doubled forks. I've seen these before, but on a high wheel.  Great chain wheel.  I'm jealous.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 7, 2016)

joel.romeo.79 said:


> It can be a major distraction
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk



And this bike, "Oh my!"


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 7, 2016)

my '74 International
had a wonderful hookie afternoon. 
I volunteer head up Trout in the Classroom for Texas. Today I was delivering a new chiller and filter to an elementary school on the Guadalupe tailwater (southernmost tailwater in the US) - at 3:30...
So I took my bike at noon and rode river road. 
The road is really twisty with lots of elevation, crosses the river 4 times (I crossed a 5th time to ride in a neighborhood, as well (access to a great trout spot).

Just aren't too many places to stop, because everything is private, but this was turnaround stop at the 1st Xing. 
I take my winter bag to stuff my layers (and haul my banana), but at 50 degrees and 80% humidity, it was pretty penetrating, so I kept my layers on.
After the first few miles, I was plenty warm in my layers.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 7, 2016)

TR6SC said:


> This Humber is too nice, what with the doubled forks. I've seen these before, but on a high wheel.  Great chain wheel.  I'm jealous.



Google "Premier" Hillman Herbert Cooper. Lovely bike.


----------



## Barkeep (Dec 7, 2016)

Rental bike in maui...


----------



## mike j (Dec 7, 2016)

Took this '41 Hawthorne, spare part special, out for a shake down today. Rides really nice, 2 spd. Red band was flawless, LED in the headlight, thanks to Cyclesavage, added a tail light too. Plan to ride this winter, will post photo's.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 7, 2016)

Short crusty Colson ride.


----------



## None (Dec 7, 2016)

Lovely night ride. It's Westfield Wednesday.


----------



## mrg (Dec 7, 2016)

Riding the Colson Firestone a few more times before it gets buried again, oh ya I hate no daylight savings time!


----------



## mrg (Dec 8, 2016)

As I said yesterday, hate this getting dark sooo early!


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 8, 2016)

Rolled the 38 Shelby built Western Flyer new red dyno tires,awesome sunset,too!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Local 13 (Dec 9, 2016)

Not really correct but it's a fun bike.
41 DX with a sturmey 3 speed drum brake


----------



## slmdbus (Dec 9, 2016)

The wife and I cruised the 76 Stingray and the 71 Slik Chik around last night


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Had to give the Silver King aka Hex Tube a check ride before I head to Charlotte this weekend. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Dec 10, 2016)

Mooneyes show & drag's


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 10, 2016)

1941 New World: a day to bundle up. This one has relatively low gearing, which is nice on a windy day when you have a ski coat and winter clothes.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## ballooney (Dec 11, 2016)

My son and I went for a ride today while it was dry.  Couldn't resist the green schwinns in front of Santa's workshop!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 11, 2016)

I rode my 1936 Electric with some new California bars and I also rode a 39 Autocycle deluxe. 
Thanks Marty; it rides great!







I ended up riding up to Orange by myself, but Hippie Mike was there when I got there...


----------



## Cory (Dec 11, 2016)

I was on my Spitfire 5 today in Orange. It was a great ride. So much fun!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 11, 2016)

Took the '52 CWC out on today's Hurricane Coasters ride.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Took the '52 CWC out on today's Hurricane Coasters ride. View attachment 395350




Great shot Frank! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hurricane Coaster ride today. V/r Shawn


----------



## Cory (Dec 11, 2016)

Some more pic's from the Circle City Ride today. Great turn out. 
Here is the leader of the pack, goofing!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 11, 2016)

.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 11, 2016)

Rolled the '36 Colson Double Bar with the OC crowd today.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 11, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Rolled the '36 Colson Double Bar with the OC crowd today.




You are why the word "cool" was invented....


----------



## mrg (Dec 11, 2016)

Seems like all my OC ride pic look the same as everyone else's but here a couple, put some red on my lime 80


----------



## mike j (Dec 12, 2016)

Cold & crappy here in the northeast, but what other bike could I ride today?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2016)

Today is taco Tuesday, full moon, lowest tide of the year.
I rode my Hiawatha because it has the wheels that I like to pedal on the wet sand. 









Two fish tacos and a shrimp taco at Great Mex


----------



## rcole45 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice winter day for a ride at the beach for lunch. Very light crowd. Was a little cool, 59, had to wear a long sleeve T shirt.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2016)

Street sweeping on Wednesdays, so I parked a few blocks away and rode the rest of the way into work.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Dec 16, 2016)

Skiptooth Mercury

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Dec 16, 2016)

Bofa 


 my Evans


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 16, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Bofa View attachment 397295 my Evans



Let's see an action shot of you riding both


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 16, 2016)

Clear and cold today in Washington state. (32 degrees) But a nice day for a short ride. Rode the bike then drove the car. Much warmer.


----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 16, 2016)

1936 Shelby, enjoying the 70 degree weather we have right now!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 16, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> Clear and cold today in Washington state. (32 degrees) But a nice day for a short ride. Rode the bike then drove the car. Much warmer.
> 
> View attachment 397330



Dig those loooong tank Rollfasts


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 397332




I wanna see a pic of you on it Ed--at speed!  V/r Shawn


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 17, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> Clear and cold today in Washington state. (32 degrees) But a nice day for a short ride. Rode the bike then drove the car. Much warmer.
> 
> View attachment 397330



Love the 5 window!


----------



## None (Dec 17, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> 1936 Shelby, enjoying the 70 degree weather we have right now!
> 
> View attachment 397391



Beautiful photo!


----------



## BreezyRider (Dec 17, 2016)

Went for a nice long ride today on the SchWingbar.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kruez (Dec 17, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 397332



Had one of these growing up. It was old then. Snow conditions had to be right. Skis had to be waxed. Thanks for the memory.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## petritl (Dec 18, 2016)

Cold Texas day

The regular Sunday morning ride was a little tougher than usual; yesterday it was 76 out and a cold front came through in the night. 31 degrees with a ~20 mph wind. My late seventies chrome racer did ok but in hind sight my modern aero bike would have been a better choice in the wind.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2016)

Today I started on my Western Flyer riding around at the swap meet and back home...





And then this afternoon I rode it down to the beach to join  @cyclingday @rcole45  and Hippie Mike











Another great day with about 60°  clear and sunny


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 18, 2016)

Rode my 37 Firestone super streamliner, badged as a Speed King, added the n.o.s. Firestone high speed whitewalls, and n.o.s. e.a. chrome front loader with aluminum bezel today.







Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedal pushers (Dec 18, 2016)

I stopped for a quick bite to eat in Monrovia after doing some Xmas errands. Thanks to Luisa & Mike for always having a bike ready to ride 
And boy was it fun riding the Elgin!!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 19, 2016)

petritl said:


> Cold Texas day
> 
> The regular Sunday morning ride was a little tougher than usual; yesterday it was 76 out and a cold front came through in the night. 31 degrees with a ~20 mph wind. My late seventies chrome racer did ok but in hind sight my modern aero bike would have been a better choice in the wind.
> 
> View attachment 398126



he meant to say 28 degF with 23 knot wind.  I stayed home and installed new front brake pads, and waxed the mud from my bags from the day before.
Neither is why we live in s. Texas - there will be better days to ride this winter.
So which was better, the mud ride or the blustery blow ride?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 19, 2016)

I forgot I rode this yesterday too…
1970ish Hedstrom







Pics of me riding courtesy of @Cory


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 19, 2016)

We took the day off . Sid and I need to do the driveway before we can get to the road. We will ride vicariously through you folks that are fortunate enough to get out for a ride.


----------



## petritl (Dec 19, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> he meant to say 28 degF with 23 knot wind.  I stayed home and installed new front brake pads, and waxed the mud from my bags from the day before.
> Neither is why we live in s. Texas - there will be better days to ride this winter.
> So which was better, the mud ride or the blustery blow ride?



The mud ride was more enjoyable; the wind was tough, Broadway was a straight headwind, a few gusts felt like it was going to stop the bike.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Dec 19, 2016)

Today we rode Higgins and Schwinn through Solvang, stopped off at the Santa Inés Mission, then off to the Kalyra winery for a couple flights of wine. 
37 degrees at night,  but it warmed up to 63 by mid day.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 19, 2016)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Today we rode Higgins and Schwinn through Solvang, stopped off at the Santa Inés Mission, then off to the Kalyra winery for a couple flights of wine.
> 37 degrees at night,  but it warmed up to 63 by mid day.
> View attachment 398388 View attachment 398389 View attachment 398390 View attachment 398391




I worked in Buellton for a while in the early 90's. Solvang was part of our area. Looks like a great day.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 19, 2016)

Winter shadows are long…




I took my 42 Elgin Tiki bike for a nice ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 19, 2016)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Today we rode Higgins and Schwinn through Solvang, stopped off at the Santa Inés Mission, then off to the Kalyra winery for a couple flights of wine.
> 37 degrees at night,  but it warmed up to 63 by mid day.
> View attachment 398388 View attachment 398389 View attachment 398390 View attachment 398391



Nice! Luisa & I were just talking about planning a lil weekend getaway to Solvang with the bikes. Looks like fun!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Dec 19, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I worked in Buellton for a while in the early 90's. Solvang was part of our area. Looks like a great day.



We were in Buellton yesterday,  heading over to Los Olivos tomorrow and maybe Santa Barbara on the drive back.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Dec 19, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice! Luisa & I were just talking about planning a lil weekend getaway to Solvang with the bikes. Looks like fun!




I recommend bringing your lightest bike, some of the inclines were killing our legs.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 19, 2016)

All some of the best places I know of......my sister lived in Buellton for a while. If you take 154 into Santa Barbara, they also lived at the top of the Mt before you head down that hill. Have a great time.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 19, 2016)

Took a lil ride on the '36 to a local watering hole I seem to be growing fond of the past month or so. Enjoyed a couple cold brews.....or was it 3? All I know is the night ended with a concoction crafted right before my eyes. Don't remember much after that...


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 20, 2016)

This morning I rode my 1936 Electric to the top of the hill for some sunrise shots.
Temps in the 30s put some frost on the roofs...


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Dec 20, 2016)

Mostly this stupid shiny exercise bike; anyone want to drop by and lend some legs? *grin* I have Irish coffee and bourbon. I will cook. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 20, 2016)

hey, how many bikes did you ride today/?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 20, 2016)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> I recommend bringing your lightest bike, some of the inclines were killing our legs.



And you made Maritza ride the Higgins???:eek:


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 20, 2016)

This afternoon I rode my Hiawatha over to take some new pics for craigslist...







And then I rode it over to the parking structure for a sunset shot


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 20, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> hey, how many bikes did you ride today/?



Three, I also rode this one to a friends shop so they can use it for a window display.
@bulldog1935


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2016)

Weekly Wednesday ride into work today. Front tire was a lil low, so had to roll in and air up.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 21, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Weekly Wednesday ride into work today. Front tire was a lil low, so had to roll in and air up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 399259



I'm really digging this bike Mike!

Chad


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 21, 2016)

I rode my Western Flyer to the bank and got caught in the rain


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 21, 2016)

Got the Hawthorne out for a few laps around the neighborhood, weather turned nice again.



 

 i


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 21, 2016)

This one is for @tripple3 haha


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> This one is for @tripple3 haha
> 
> View attachment 399423



AWESOME!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2016)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 399427 View attachment 399426



Love those colors!


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 21, 2016)

This Spaceliner has been sitting for a long time. I wiped the dust off of it and repacked the bearings. I rode it to my favorite pub and did some Christmas shopping today...


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2016)

Dang it...now my bike's gonna get rusty


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 21, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Dang it...now my bike's gonna get rusty
> View attachment 399552



Hell, take that Cop car home....


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Hell, take that Cop car home....



Nah, I think I'm good


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 22, 2016)

It seems that this year Santa has ditched the usual Rudolph, Donner and Blitzen et al combo in favour of a '57 Raleigh Superbe to pull his sleigh.
He was spotted over here in Oxford this evening with his trusty elf Millicent delivering smiles, love and candy canes to those who've been good!

 
Merry Christmas to all of you from Santa and elf Millie!

 
And a Happy new year!


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## syclesavage (Dec 23, 2016)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 399427 View attachment 399426



 Awesome sweet very nice indeed


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2016)

Today I rode my 1936 Electric to the bank; and then across the street for a double fillet O fish at McDonald's...










Merry Christmas!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2016)

An old rider friend of mine is in town for Christmas; so I loaded up two Bikes to go for a ride with  @schwinndoggy 







When we heard the security guards radio chatter about Bikes riding around in the Anaheim convention center we headed out


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2016)

A rainy ride on a crusty Colson and a Scotch Ale was all I needed to clear my head of today's nonsense...


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 24, 2016)

Today seemed like a perfect winter day. No rain, that was last night. The sun wasn't too hot, that's in summer when it gets into the high 70s. No, it was a perfect day, as Lou Reed says.  59-60 degrees. No wind, accept on your back going uphill! 
 "I think I'll pedal up to see the Big Trees," I says to meself says I. And big they are. Sequoia Sempervirens. These aren't the Giants of the Sierras. These are the taller, thinner ones. Coastal Redwoods. They are just up the street about 2 miles, so I took the long way.
The Raleigh is working out just fine!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 24, 2016)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 399427 View attachment 399426



boats and bikes are about as cool as trains and bikes


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Dec 24, 2016)

I am not exactly finished but, I ride it around anyway and Kate says I can't take it to the Christmas party

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Took the 'ol Arrow out for a spin today. V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 24, 2016)

I've lived in Michigan all my life, 60 years. In the spring, summer, and fall, I wouldn't trade for any other part of the country. Now that it's winter I'm sad to say that today I didn't ride any of my bikes, all of which are stored safely in the shed, all 9 of them in beautiful restful hibernation until spring. So until then, I will happily look at everyone's posts showing pictures of the bikes they rode each day.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 24, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Nah, I think I'm good
> View attachment 399576




had the same car back in the day, good memories .... fun ride
it was  2003 Marauder with a trilogy supercharger, widen rear rims
i think it was 406 hp to the back wheels

only problem, had to put it away for winter


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 24, 2016)

locomotion said:


> had the same car back in the day, good memories .... fun ride
> it was  2003 Marauder with a trilogy supercharger



Lucky!!! Wish I had one. An NOS kit sold a couple months after I got the Marauder for more that I paid for the whole dang car[emoji15] 

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## locomotion (Dec 24, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Lucky!!! Wish I had one. An NOS kit sold a couple months after I got the Marauder for more that I paid for the whole dang car[emoji15]
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk



i think i paid 10k for the kit in 2004


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 24, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> I've lived in Michigan all my life, 60 years. In the spring, summer, and fall, I wouldn't trade for any other part of the country. Now that it's winter I'm sad to say that today I didn't ride any of my bikes, all of which are stored safely in the shed, all 9 of them in beautiful restful hibernation until spring. So until then, I will happily look at everyone's posts showing pictures of the bikes they rode each day.



I hear you. Or let me say I've heard about winter. Lucky, no, fortunate is the man at home, at peace, comfortable with, and not at war with his lot in life.  Even the Hawaiians get island fever. " Let me out of paradise."


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 24, 2016)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 399427 View attachment 399426




Killer bike, I'm digging those colors


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 25, 2016)

Just a quick spin around the 'hood. Brrrr!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 25, 2016)

Took a couple bikes that haven't been out for a while on a Christmas Day ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas! I rode my Western Flyer down to meet @Cory for a ride along the beach...


----------



## Cory (Dec 25, 2016)

MERRY XMAS! Took my 1950 Schwinn Straight Bar out with Tripple3  (like mentioned in previous post, lol). Great weather, there were even a couple girls in Bikinis. Classic SURF CITY USA!


----------



## Local 13 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all my CABE Friends.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 25, 2016)

Stopped for a quick brew before Xmas dinner. Frosty Singha at a local Thai spot, only place open in town


----------



## okozzy (Dec 26, 2016)

Perfect riding weather in SoCal., took out my 1999 Schwinn black Panther on a 12 mile loop.


----------



## WVBicycles (Dec 26, 2016)

I got geared up for another chilly ride this morning. Today was considered warm for us New Englanders so I couldn't pass up the chance for a quick ride around Lowell, MA. I decided on my 1990's Gary Fisher MTB so I could plow over piles of snow.


----------



## John G04 (Dec 26, 2016)

My 1976 stingray rode it around the neighborhood


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2016)

Super slow at work today, so took a day off and went for a ride instead.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## dnc1 (Dec 27, 2016)

10am, a brief ride into town to buy a birthday card. Still -1.5 Celsius and sun barely above the buildings in the town square.
Brrrrrrr!


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 27, 2016)

Went out around midday for a little local ride. The sun is shining over South Oxfordshire and the temperature is now a positively balmy +4 degrees Celsius!
Really looking forward to our V-CC ride on new years eve.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2016)

Took another sick day(Cough,cough) and rode over to Clockers Corner at the Santa Anita Racetrack with Rustjunkie for breakfast.


----------



## None (Dec 27, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Took another sick day(Cough,cough) and rode over to Clockers Corner at the Santa Anita Racetrack with Rustjunkie for breakfast.




Jealous!


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## TR6SC (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm in love with this bike. Today looked like another good day for a ride, so I pedaled the beast down to the local Carnegie Free Library which is now an art museum. Built in 1902, if I'm not mistaken, it's the same year that Sturmey Archer went into business. Both the building and the bike are beautiful.


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Dec 27, 2016)

The temp got up to 41* here in central Ohio today (38* is my bottom line).  Took my College Ray (that's a Collegiate turned into a Manta Ray) out for about 4 miles.  Didn't see any other riders.  Rain and snow for the rest of the week... Blahhh.


----------



## mike j (Dec 27, 2016)

Got a little warmer here in N.Y. Into the mid 50's, full sun all afternoon. Took ole' faithful on the D.&H. canal tow path for it's shakedown cruise since refitting. Performed like a champ, upgraded from 250 to 350 watt, with much larger battery. Added a springer, swapped the hoops also. You can't beat all wheel drive in the snow & the Hookworms, although not a snow tire, were great.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Dec 27, 2016)

This is just a little too quick. 




Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2016)

Swapped out a rear tube and tire on the '41 SamSco. Tried my hand at adjusting the DD with a lil help from the Rustjunkie Emergency Hotline. Took a quick test ride around town with no issues. Guess I kinda know what I'm doing


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 27, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Swapped out a rear tube and tire on the '41 SamSco. Tried my hand at adjusting the DD with a lil help from the Rustjunkie Emergency Hotline. Took a quick test ride around town with no issues. Guess I kinda know what I'm doing
> 
> View attachment 401770 View attachment 401773 View attachment 401774



The post office looks nice! [emoji41]

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> The post office looks nice! [emoji41]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Go shovel some snow.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2016)

Didnt wanna forget to move my car mid day for the street sweeper, so drove part way and rode the rest on the Snyder built Hawthorne Twin Bar.


Kinda cool being able to look over at your bike while wrenching...


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2016)

1954 Schwinn Wasp.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 28, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 402285 1954 Schwinn Wasp.



Bitchen ride!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## modelcarjedi (Dec 29, 2016)

Put some new tires on my 62 and took it for a spin 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Local 13 (Dec 29, 2016)

Beautiful day at the beach.


----------



## gtflyte (Dec 29, 2016)

Took it 4 a Ride in the house.Have to store in a different room as per the boss.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 29, 2016)

Put some clay silvertowns on my '41 and went on an adventure fit for an 11 year old...




Rode with my son to a old school burger joint for a root beer float:




Then to the LBS (formerly a schwinn dealer back in the day) for some chain lube and rim strips. 

Then off to the brick hut for some Lego time.  Truly on an 11 year old's agenda today.  Just so happened to see @tuscan kid while cruising about today as well.  It was a great day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Dec 29, 2016)

gtflyte said:


> View attachment 402488
> Took it 4 a Ride in the house.Have to store in a different room as per the boss.



What are we riding here? Looks interesting [emoji106] [emoji1]


----------



## gtflyte (Dec 30, 2016)

Cory said:


> What are we riding here? Looks interesting [emoji106] [emoji1]



Hi Cory 
1936 CCM Flyte
Thanks Greg


----------



## Dave K (Dec 30, 2016)

Mexican food run on the BC


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 30, 2016)

Dave K said:


> Mexican food run on the BC
> View attachment 402888



Love those colors!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 30, 2016)

I got off work early because it was raining; but now it cleared up enough for me to ride my 1940 Western Flyer to the bank and Ralph's for some dates. 









Very useful bag hooks.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Dec 30, 2016)

Yep 68 heavi duty, done

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk

Ok, needs a tube now,  I didn't count on flatting that tire but, whatever


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 30, 2016)

gtflyte said:


> View attachment 402488
> Took it 4 a Ride in the house.Have to store in a different room as per the boss.



BOO! I'd put it on the dining room table!


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 30, 2016)

The wife and I took advantage of the 65 degree Denver temperature with a quick ride in the neighborhood. '36 Hartford '41 Elgin


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## wasp3245 (Dec 30, 2016)

Happy Friday !!!!   &  Happy New Years !!!!!

Yes last Friday of the month so Critical Mass around the world ...  more specific for me Chicago ...with temperatures at 30 only the hardy ( foolhardy?) came out so small mass ..more like a gathering  of 20 folks with bikes  with very little flesh showing .  Toured around downtown Chicago and headed out to Lincoln park to see the Zoo lights .    Great way to end 2016 ..pedaling .   Nothing says Happy New Years like a glowing flamingo. 
Best wishes to all for a healthy, happy 2017....... celebrate 200 years of the Draisiene next year  !!!!  Yes only 200 years ago Von Drais climbed on his Draisiene and the world was off to a rolling start ...  come to Germany and celebrate     see link http://ivca2017.de/supporting-program


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy new year!
I hopped on a Magna that @Cory bought this morning at a garage sale to ride home...





Not mine; but I'm sure it will be for sale.


----------



## Cory (Dec 31, 2016)

I snapped a picture of Tripple3 doing about 30mph on that bike going down are one hill in Huntington Beach. I bought 10 min. before at a yard sale. Hilarious!


----------



## Barto (Dec 31, 2016)

It's 23 degrees and windy in Connecticut.....this is what I'm riding!  Now we're the hell is that remote!


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 31, 2016)

Dave K said:


> Mexican food run on the BC
> View attachment 402888




That paint is killer!!!!! Awesome bike


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 31, 2016)

Love this pic


----------



## higgens (Dec 31, 2016)

Went for a ride in between rain


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2016)

I squeezed a quick ride into the fastest post office in California...







Mailing some money for a Christmas present I bought myself…


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 31, 2016)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 402959



That is nice! What is it?


----------



## None (Dec 31, 2016)

Lovely rain ride with the Foothill Flyers. Here's to new friendships, leaving the past behind and a lot more bicycle rides. Cheers to 2017!


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 31, 2016)

dnc1 said:


> That is nice! What is it?



Thanks, its a wartime blue ribbon, dp harris.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 31, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Love those colors!!!




Yeah you do, me too. 

Just come out of the Schwinn closet already, we all know you like 'em.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 31, 2016)

A short 15 mile club run with the Oxford section of the V-CC through the Vale of the White Horse.
Around 30 riders with an eclectic mix of pre '60 cycles.
I was suitably dressed and on my Rochester.

 
Stopped for a pub lunch halfway, great view from the window.....

 
When you're in your '80s and are riding a Columbia chainless racer, I  guess you've earned the right to ignore signs like this!

 
Lovely Crypto-Bantam really flies.

 
Super-tall framed Sunbeam was really nice.....

 
And as Desireé said above, even rainy rides can be lovely, even if it's a little colder here! lol

ATTACH=full]403337[/ATTACH] 
A Happy New Year to one and all!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 31, 2016)

Autocycleplane said:


> Yeah you do, me too.
> 
> Just come out of the Schwinn closet already, we all know you like 'em.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 31, 2016)

Took the 55 westy out to the Monrovia ride today.good times, kool people. Took the crest home.couldn't resist a pic in the clouds.


----------



## King Louie (Dec 31, 2016)

Did the Monrovia Ride this morning on 1936 Fleetwing


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2016)

I took a couple pics on the ride home of my 1940 Western Flyer.
Happy new year!






And one of the dueling riders shooting each other the other day


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 31, 2016)

Last ride in 2016 for me this AM 
JLB in the SGV 
Rain shmain


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 31, 2016)

King Louie said:


> View attachment 403355 Did the Monrovia Ride this morning on 1936 Fleetwing



Diggin' that CWC double bar. Sorry I missed out on today's ride. We should have a Double Bar theme ride soon. Rustjunkie & I can roll our Colsons


----------



## ballooney (Dec 31, 2016)

I took my final ride of 2016 this morning and I was able to convince my son to weather the cold...ah, what an 11 year old will do for hot chocolate  
First stop was the Edward Hopper mural for a few pictures...


 

Then the coffee shop for warm drinks and sweet pastries.




 

 It has been a great year and I soooo appreciate my son's interest in the things I do...one of them being bikes...old bikes.  I know his hormones are starting to change and the days of my "sweet little boy" are numbered but I am hopeful that I have succeeded in building a strong enough foundation with him that we can weather puberty and still remain close.  Fingers crossed that bikes remain a common interest for us...new or old makes no difference to me...we did go Mtn biking yesterday and I suspect that's the type of riding he will be most interested in soon.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 31, 2016)

Couple more today haha. @azbug-i and I got this girls bike cruising again and took a spin on the her motorized bike too.


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 31, 2016)

We rode these!
Im gonna try to upload a video

@Jarod24


----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 31, 2016)

Now that California finally has rain 
Head down to see the "flood"

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 31, 2016)

picked this one up today,Newport Beach bicycle license, aired up the tires,oil down the brake hub,great little rider![emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Jan 1, 2017)

Getting ready to leave Hippy Mike's house to go to the Cyclone ride. I'm on my red C model.


----------



## Cory (Jan 1, 2017)

Almost to the meet up. Crossed into L.A. county.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 1, 2017)

Cory said:


> Getting ready to leave Hippy Mike's house to go to the Cyclone ride. I'm on my red C model.




I want to hang out at Hippy Mike's - cool art and killer bikes.


----------



## mike j (Jan 1, 2017)

Went for a ride this afternoon around Ringwood state park in northern New Jersey. A high of 46, but felt good in the sun. Nice ride on the old iron mine trails.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 1, 2017)

Don't always get to ride on New Years Day, but weather was sunny here in Romeo. Grabbed the hat and gloves, and went for a cruise on the 55 Hawthorne Deluxe.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jan 1, 2017)

Had some good weather today so went for a spin. Happy new year!
Frank













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Jan 1, 2017)

Maybe not such a bad idea after all central

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Jan 1, 2017)

I am already planning tomorrow's ride in the Hills.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Jan 1, 2017)

Cory said:


> I am already planning tomorrow's ride in the Hills.



Lmfao 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 1, 2017)

Coasters Ride in Long Beach this New Year's Day


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2017)

Today I rode my 1936 Electric a little over 40 miles...











Hippie Mike does track stands everywhere he goes



I recognize this challenger must've come back from Arizona


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 1, 2017)

went for a frigid ride with the Skidkings on Tacoma's waterfront.


----------



## King Louie (Jan 1, 2017)

1920s Rollfast , Cyclone Coaster Ride


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 1, 2017)

Riding around LBC today with the CC...


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 1, 2017)

I took the Harvard Rollfast out for a spin.  I got both the horns working and to my surprise, the light just needed batteries to get it going.   The chain guard still needs adjusting because it has a slight rubbing by the chain.


----------



## azbug-i (Jan 1, 2017)

@fordmike65 awesome pics! 
Is that @Desireé 's pacemaker?? Or your girls pacemaker? You have one too huh


----------



## None (Jan 1, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> @fordmike65 awesome pics!
> Is that @Desireé 's pacemaker?? Or your girls pacemaker? You have one too huh




Na! I wish. That's Luisa's (Mrs.fordmike) Pacemaker. That thing is gorgeous! My Pacemaker will be up and running soon.  @azbug-i


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 1, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> @fordmike65 awesome pics!
> Is that @Desireé 's pacemaker?? Or your girls pacemaker? You have one too huh



Luisa's original paint Merc we picked up from Jeff(Bikesandbuses) a while back. One of her favorites!


----------



## azbug-i (Jan 1, 2017)

Thats right I remember now. Definitely a beaut!!!! Hey desiree at least you have one at all no worries!! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 2, 2017)

Rose Parade ride on the HTB


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 2, 2017)

"California Pom-Poms" sighted at the Rose Parade today.


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 2, 2017)

"It was twenty years ago, today" Actually it was 1989, I think.
Dave, Claudia, Steve, Steve, and Me. It was the 100th anniversary of the Rose Parade. We had somehow talked the Tournament into letting us help to re-enact the early parades. The bike was an oddity back then, so of course they were included on Jan. 1.  But thanks to the Never on Sunday rule, we rode on the 2nd, just like today. It was a big highlight for me and my friends. Happy New Year to them and to you!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 2, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> "California Pom-Poms" sighted at the Rose Parade today.



Pretty sure that's a member of the infamous "California Cartel" as well...:eek:


----------



## COB (Jan 2, 2017)

Took advantage of a really unusual 54 degree January 2nd in Indiana by taking the old "Speed King" out for a ride. A couple of weeks ago, it was 1 degree here. By day after tomorrow, they are calling for a high of 26 degrees. I guess the old saying is true; " If you don't like the weather in Indiana, just wait 5 minutes and it will change".


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 2, 2017)

I was riding this today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (Jan 2, 2017)

Took my first year phantom for my first ride of the year...just before the rain. Mentioned hot chocolate and my son came with me. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Louie (Jan 2, 2017)

61 Schwinn Skipper continuous double straight bar BMXed out for our annual ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2017)

Few more pics from the Rose Parade ride yesterday morning.











Schwinn guy diggin' a sweet Shelby


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 3, 2017)

Went downtown today, locked my keys in the truck, walked home and got a spare key and a bike.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 4, 2017)

Today after work I needed to send a package UPS; and so I put it in D' basket of my 1936 Packard







It is good to have a useful basket bike.


----------



## mike j (Jan 5, 2017)

On the Saddle River yesterday, 50 & sunny.


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 5, 2017)

mike j said:


> On the Saddle River yesterday, 50 & sunny.
> 
> View attachment 405018



Big lunch bag ya got there Mike . Lmao


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2017)

Went to lunch and icecream the two youngest ones


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2017)

After work today I rode my Western Flyer again...







Just to take a ride


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 7, 2017)

I finally got to go ride my new bike today.kool vintage bmx cruiser that king louie gave me.its been cold,high winds and crappy for a week.cold,ok rain, ok but im too old to ride in the wind. Not fun .it was 37 on my weather ap,but no wind and rain stopped.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm at The Habit in Riverside California eating portobello mushroom garlic cheese burger with my Harvard rollfast


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 7, 2017)

My Sweetie and I took a ride down to the beach today. 
She is on her 1959 Western Flyer and I am riding my 1937 Syracuse...











And then stop at Tio Flacco's for some awesome tacos.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 7, 2017)

Perfect day for a ride











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## higgens (Jan 7, 2017)

Burger joint


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 7, 2017)

higgens said:


> Burger joint
> View attachment 406441 View attachment 406442



Is that the pacemaker from Mark?


----------



## tech549 (Jan 8, 2017)

eddie_bravo said:


> Perfect day for a ride  -   not over here on the east coast .e
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## higgens (Jan 8, 2017)

@Robertriley no it's a different one


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 8, 2017)

mike j said:


>




Luvit! Come on guys, let's see more snow shots!


----------



## tech549 (Jan 8, 2017)

nice day for a ride!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 8, 2017)

My step daughter just sent this from Copenhagen....


----------



## ballooney (Jan 8, 2017)

Storm Riders!
Flooding in Santa Rosa so we took out the Schwinners for a closer look. 







This is a portion of "the church of one tree". It was originally made entirely from one redwood tree in the early 1900's. 




And then some puddle riding with my son...it's good to be 11. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 8, 2017)

Ended up nice afternoon,got a nice ride in on the blue ribbon.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 8, 2017)

I took the Cleveland on a 10-mile ride with about thirty others on the Riverside Bike Ride. When I got home I color sanded the new trend the Century Bike and put it together.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Today I rode my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser up to Orange with Hippie Mike...


----------



## higgens (Jan 8, 2017)

The oc ride


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Today I started on my Elgin and ended up selling my Hiawatha at Big Lots when I got home from the Orange ride...






A great day in the OC


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 9, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Luvit! Come on guys, let's see more snow shots!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 9, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> View attachment 407243



COOL shot...
Did you ride in That Stuff??
howzit ride.....


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 9, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> COOL shot...
> Did you ride in That Stuff??
> howzit ride.....



This time the snow was really dry. Like sugar. Rides good as long as there's no thaw/freeze underneath. I got a vid if the kids riding from last year I'll dig up.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 9, 2017)

The rain broke so I took the opportunity to get out on a bike to pay a bill.









Spotted this dope 930 along the way:









Stopped for a soda pop and passed gas


----------



## mike j (Jan 9, 2017)

Rode down to the local bike shop to pick up a new tube, gave up on patching my front one. Then over to a beach bar for a couple of frosty's.


----------



## None (Jan 9, 2017)

Too lovely to stay in.


----------



## buickmike (Jan 9, 2017)

Boy that's a clean bike Desiree'


----------



## None (Jan 9, 2017)

buickmike said:


> Boy that's a clean bike Desiree'




Thanks @buickmike!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 11, 2017)

Today I rode my Western Flyer to the bank. This bike is really special to me and gets plenty of attention when I push it into the bank...











I still want to hang some paper boy bags on it and throw some newspapers on some porches.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## tech549 (Jan 12, 2017)

tripple3 said:


>



 awesome,looking good!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 12, 2017)

tech549 said:


> awesome,looking good!




Thank you @tech549
Today I rode my Firestone Pilot that showed up on my porch yesterday...


----------



## None (Jan 12, 2017)

@tripple3 Nice wheels! I love that nothing stops you from hopping on that bicycle. Ride on!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 13, 2017)

Happy Friday!
Fenderless 1942 Elgin Tiki cruiser





Fresh; green grass from the rain


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 13, 2017)

Today was the shakedown cruise. It was more of a shake up. Had to tighten the seat post. Lost a coil spring nut on the seat. Got a flat tire. These things happen. But here is where  I need the experience of the experts. Am I just plain too big for this bike? I weigh 190. Not huge, but certainly not a lightweight. Both the seat and the front suspension would bottom on the bumps. Do I need different springs? Are there spacer techniques that would help? I'd hate to have to donate this baby to the junk pile! That might lead me to throw myself off this water tower.


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 13, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> View attachment 409233
> Today was the shakedown cruise. It was more of a shake up. Had to tighten the seat post. Lost a coil spring nut on the seat. Got a flat tire. These things happen. But here is where  I need the experience of the experts. Am I just plain too big for this bike? I weigh 190. Not huge, but certainly not a lightweight. Both the seat and the front suspension would bottom on the bumps. Do I need different springs? Are there spacer techniques that would help? I'd hate to have to donate this baby to the junk pile! That might lead me to throw myself off this water tower.



Does that bike have a dimmer switch the brightness needs to be turned down.


----------



## Cory (Jan 13, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> View attachment 409233
> Today was the shakedown cruise. It was more of a shake up. Had to tighten the seat post. Lost a coil spring nut on the seat. Got a flat tire. These things happen. But here is where  I need the experience of the experts. Am I just plain too big for this bike? I weigh 190. Not huge, but certainly not a lightweight. Both the seat and the front suspension would bottom on the bumps. Do I need different springs? Are there spacer techniques that would help? I'd hate to have to donate this baby to the junk pile! That might lead me to throw myself off this water tower.



Heck I'm 270 and I would ride it. Just get it dialed and enjoy!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 13, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> Both the seat and the front suspension would bottom on the bumps. Do I need different springs?




Maybe try spinning the saddle springs a few turns so there more coils above the frame?


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 13, 2017)

syclesavage said:


> Does that bike have a dimmer switch the brightness needs to be turned down.



That's funny. I was thinking along the lines of 220V, but maybe this a 3-phase situation!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 13, 2017)

Still seriously deprived of a ride by God's Ice Machine. Hit defrost, Lord! The taters will grow just fine now!


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 14, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> That's funny. I was thinking along the lines of 220V, but maybe this a 3-phase situation!



Oh I'm liking that for sure.


----------



## John G04 (Jan 14, 2017)

Toke my 51 hornet for a ride in easton but got real snowy quick


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2017)

My sweetie and I rode over to get some tacos today and Templeton was there...









Tio Flaco's Tacos in Fountain Valley: Great tacos and Mulitas


----------



## mike j (Jan 14, 2017)

Rode around town today, stopped for enchiladas & cervazas. Skipped the souvenirs.


----------



## None (Jan 14, 2017)

Now to beat the sun back!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 15, 2017)

I rode my Western Flyer over to the parking structure for some sunrise pics and fun  downhill bombing...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 15, 2017)

Took a spin up the hill to enjoy the nice weather


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Jan 15, 2017)

Got up to 38* today and stopped raining.  Took one of my favorites out for a ride.  This only looks like a Manta-Ray.  It's actually a pre-war CWC frame built with springer, Manta bars and seat, shocks, Shimano 3-speed hub, 24" alloys & cool little headlight.  Just added the chrome fenders last week.  Great ride IMHO!!!  Thanks for looking!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 15, 2017)

Stopped by a new family owned spot for some treats. Strawberry Bliss Shake for Mrs. Rustjunkie and Tahitian Vanilla malt for me 
@frozensweetcalifornia



 

 

 



A great place, with cool tunes to boot!


----------



## mike j (Jan 15, 2017)

Rode up to north beach this morning, did a little off roading, down to the " come as you are "campground. Nice ride.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2017)

77 degrees in Dixie today so we hit the North August Greeneway-yea that's how they spell it! I rode my restored Bluebird and Heidi was on her '53 Trojan Super I restored. A great ride that is about 14 miles round trip. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 15, 2017)

Today I did a shakedown cruise on my Firestone Pilot...



look close; Hippie Mike is always "leader"...
Strong headwind for the first 14 miles of the ride...







We got down to Balboa and met up with some other riders to ride the tailwind to lunch...







Well it turns out that the rear wheel needs to be trued and it was rubbing on the frame a little but It made it 25 miles


----------



## King Louie (Jan 15, 2017)

Out on the 52 Deluxe Hornet on a cool So Cal Day


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2017)

Dig that looptail


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 15, 2017)

Rode the Foothill Flyer today. God I love this bike!!! It hauls ass and stops on a dime!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Rode the Foothill Flyer today. God I love this bike!!! It hauls ass and stops on a dime!
> 
> View attachment 410292
> 
> ...




Hope to see it next Sat!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2017)

Rolled the Snyder HTB over to see Codykins


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 15, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


>



Is that that Marty Mcfly bike?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Stopped by a new family owned spot for some treats. Strawberry Bliss Shake for Mrs. Rustjunkie and Tahitian Vanilla malt for me
> @frozensweetcalifornia
> 
> View attachment 410154 View attachment 410155 View attachment 410156 View attachment 410157
> ...



We should hit this place up during the Foothill Flyers ride on Saturday!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 15, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Is that that Marty Mcfly bike?



Phantoms

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 15, 2017)

Rode my monark 5 bar today on the AZCC ride


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 16, 2017)

1941 New World





We have had road salt here on the roads for a few days now, but today was the first day where they really had been washed away and the road was clean enough to ride again. It is worth noting that the pre-treat "brine" and powdered salts used on the roads today are _very_ corrosive to steel when mixed with moisture. I used to ride more in the winter, but have cut back because it just isn't worth the clean up to get all the road treatment products off my bikes. But today it was finally clean enough for a ride.


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 16, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> 1941 New World
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SirMike, You, my Friend are showing off again. I'm all envious. Your bikes are So nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 16, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> SirMike, You, my Friend are showing off again. I'm all envious. Your bikes are So nice. Thanks for posting.



We have salt too out on the West Coast, but it comes out of the estuary. Portland is frozen, but in Eureka it got up to 54. It feels like 65.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 16, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Dig that looptail
> View attachment 410253




That bike belongs to Frank
@cyclonecoaster.com
Freckles is its name; Frank has lots of pictures.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 16, 2017)

I rode my Honda Shadow over to my best friends house today and his wife said "let's go for a ride"







She is riding her 2016 Indian Scout that she rides every day. 
This afternoon I pulled my 1936 Electric out for a ride...









Super cool camper in the neighborhood


----------



## locomotion (Jan 16, 2017)

couldn't ride a bike today, too much snow


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2017)

]


locomotion said:


> couldn't ride a bike today, too much snow
> 
> View attachment 410983




Nice! We just got a 2017 Raptor. 3.5L Eco-Boost twin Turbo. With dealer mark-up....$92K! WTF????:eek:


----------



## locomotion (Jan 16, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> Nice! We just got a 2017 Raptor. 3.5L Eco-Boost twin Turbo. With dealer mark-up....$92K! WTF????:eek:




Nice but useless without pictures


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2017)

locomotion said:


> Nice but useless without pictures



I'll see if I can snap one. In the showroom...


----------



## locomotion (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh you didn't drive home with it!!!
Do you mean the dealer is marking these UP? from the MSRP?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2017)

locomotion said:


> Oh you didn't drive home with it!!!
> Do you mean the dealer is marking these UP? from the MSRP?



Yeah...$25k

Didn't mean that _I _bought it. The Ford dealer I work for got one in this past weekend. Now on the showroom floor for sale.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## locomotion (Jan 17, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Yeah...$25k
> 
> Didn't mean that _I _bought it. The Ford dealer I work for got one in this past weekend. Now on the showroom floor for sale.




Ouch $25K, let's buy some in Canada and resell them in CA!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2017)

Sis sent me a pic of her and my lil Nephew on a ride today. Yeah...she's on a Schwine. Thinking of disowning her


----------



## mike j (Jan 17, 2017)

School him, Uncle. I'm sure that you could find him a little Colson somewhere.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 18, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> My sweetie and I rode over to get some tacos today and Templeton was there...
> View attachment 409647View attachment 409649View attachment 409650View attachment 409651
> Tio Flaco's Tacos in Fountain Valley: Great tacos and Mulitas



Where did you get your mirror at? I've been looking for one similar to that.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> Where did you get your mirror at? I've been looking for one similar to that.




There is a China reproduction at most motorcycle shops. 
I picked mine up at a Moto Guzzi junkyard close to where I live in Huntington Beach. 




I have them on a few of my riders


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 18, 2017)

Ok,. So these are fairly new ones then?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 18, 2017)

Wednesday ride in to work on the '02 Napoleon.


----------



## None (Jan 18, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Wednesday ride in to work on the '02 Napoleon.



Freaking awesome!


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Jan 18, 2017)

68 Chicago Schwinn mit motor. Damn delinquents, I left them in the driveway unattended 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 19, 2017)

Taco time.


----------



## None (Jan 19, 2017)

Hit a bit of a rough patch today. Had to shake the blues so I took her for a spin. Stopped by my new apartment and visited a new spot in my new neighborhood for the second time.  You can't be sad while riding a bicycle. Gotta ride myself away from blues.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2017)

Desireé said:


> You can't be sad while riding a bicycle. Gotta ride myself away from blues.



love it. keep riding.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 19, 2017)

A bike ride to grab a Ballast Point always makes me feel better too. Sculpin is my fav...


----------



## None (Jan 19, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> A bike ride to grab a Ballast Point always makes me feel better too. Sculpin is my fav...




Delicious!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2017)

Late night frosty brew on the '02 Napoleon


----------



## Bozman (Jan 20, 2017)

Inauguration day quick ride.   

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Hit a bit of a rough patch today. Had to shake the blues so I took her for a spin. Stopped by my new apartment and visited a new spot in my new neighborhood for the second time.  You can't be sad while riding a bicycle. Gotta ride myself away from blues.
> 
> View attachment 412030
> 
> ...



I'm digg'n it--looks like you took one out of Mike's play book! You're young, good looking, and have cool bikes-screw the rest and ride on....


----------



## None (Jan 20, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm digg'n it--looks like you took one out of Mike's play book! You're young, good looking, and have cool bikes-screw the rest and ride on....




Thanks @Freqman1!


----------



## King Louie (Jan 20, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Hit a bit of a rough patch today. Had to shake the blues so I took her for a spin. Stopped by my new apartment and visited a new spot in my new neighborhood for the second time.  You can't be sad while riding a bicycle. Gotta ride myself away from blues.
> 
> View attachment 412030
> 
> ...



I was bummed being laided up from surgery , so took advantage in the break in the weather too , felt good !!!


----------



## None (Jan 20, 2017)

King Louie said:


> View attachment 412391
> I was bummed being laided up from surgery , so took advantage in the break in the weather too , felt good !!!




Awesome!  Glad to see you riding again! Come tomorrow to the foothill flyers ride.


----------



## None (Jan 21, 2017)

Rode with my Foothill Flyers today.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jan 21, 2017)

60 degrees today in Chicago! Went for a lakefront ride with some friends. Great time!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COB (Jan 21, 2017)

I have had this bike for a few years now... I finally got it out of storage this week, serviced it and took it riding today. Schwinn-built "Packard", a 36 model according to the crank.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 21, 2017)

I really dig that Packard C model. @COB 
This morning I rode my Honda up to the foothill flyers ride and rode @fordmike65 Chrusty Colson







Always a great time up there. Beautiful day and perfect riding temperature.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 21, 2017)

I rode my 1936 Electric over for some sunset shots








This bike really handles perfectly.
Perfect gear for riding the magic carpet.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2017)

This morning I rode my 1936 Packard long wheelbase single bar roadster by Colson at the veterans Stadium swap meet in the rain...







I didn't buy anything.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 22, 2017)

I finally had a break in the rain and rode the Hammond bike yesterday with my friend Kris


----------



## kreika (Jan 22, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> This morning I rode my 1936 Packard long wheelbase single bar roadster by Colson at the veterans Stadium swap meet in the rain...
> View attachment 413274View attachment 413275View attachment 413276
> I didn't buy anything.



Your bike looks like it's at a whizz-in.  bathroom pic


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 22, 2017)

I rode my 85 performer today 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 22, 2017)

Rode the HEAVY 41 SamSco with the Foothill Flyers today. Thank GOD for the DD 2spd￼


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2017)

The rain cleared up so I rode my Huffman built Firestone Pilot to the parking structure







It handles the tight turns down the inside parking structure really well


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 23, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> The rain cleared up so I rode my Huffman built Firestone Pilot to the parking structure
> View attachment 413943View attachment 413944View attachment 413945
> It handles the tight turns down the inside parking structure really well



Great snaps Mark!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 24, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Great snaps Mark!



those took time and repeated attempts - many electrons were perturbed.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 24, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> those took time and repeated attempts - many electrons were perturbed.




I was taking pics and then my phone said low battery… So I put it in airplane mode and snapped until it died...



The creator of me, made me love His big bright star He gave us. Sitting on the saddle of my bike, my cheeks hurt from smiling so big; without my phone out.


----------



## None (Jan 24, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I was taking pics and then my phone said low battery… So I put it in airplane mode and snapped until it died...
> View attachment 414015
> The creator of me, made me love His big bright star He gave us. Sitting on the saddle of my bike, my cheeks hurt from smiling so big; without my phone out.




This is so awesome! ^^ Love it. Beautiful photos.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 24, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





Why is that '55 missing its bumperettes?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 24, 2017)

No rain today so after the AM walk with Chili:



 

I tidied up the garage and took a spin. 
Checked out some indigenous art:



 

Saw the clock was ticking:



 

....so took a chance 



 



 



 



 



 

Headed home with a snack and soda-pop. Back to work


----------



## mike j (Jan 24, 2017)

We rode around town today, liked this camper, looks likes it's been here for awhile.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 24, 2017)

Short ride then back home on the 41 Rollfast Derby.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 24, 2017)

Today after work I rode my Western Flyer over to the farm, and then the parking structure again..


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 24, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> No rain today so after the AM walk with Chili:
> 
> View attachment 414185
> 
> ...




I see you finally hopped the fence for some snaps!


----------



## None (Jan 25, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> No rain today so after the AM walk with Chili:
> 
> View attachment 414185
> 
> ...




These are awesome!! I need photos there.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 25, 2017)

Taco time, I took the scenic route. Too bad it was ruined by my reproduction paint, horrible ride.


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 25, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 414596
> 
> Taco time, I took the scenic route. Too bad it was ruined by my reproduction paint, horrible ride.



Jeepers how tall are you ?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 25, 2017)

syclesavage said:


> Jeepers how tall are you ?




5'6" - those are 20" wheels.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Today being Westfield Wednesday I took out my 1937 Syracuse...





This awesome bike is stored in the house, so it does not get ridden as much as some of my other favorites. The drop stand clip on the original rivets rattles, and so it bugs me a little.





It rides awesome!
Check out all the palms in that  backyard....


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 25, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Today being Westfield Wednesday I took out my 1937 Syracuse...View attachment 414629View attachment 414630
> This awesome bike is stored in the house, so it does not get ridden as much as some of my other favorites. The drop stand clip on the original rivets rattles, and so it bugs me a little.
> View attachment 414631View attachment 414632
> It rides awesome!
> Check out all the palms in that  backyard....



Probably my favorite of your bikes. Just gorgeous!


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 25, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> 5'6" - those are 20" wheels.



Ok then


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 25, 2017)

Nothing cures boredom and the munchies like a ride to burgers and beer.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 25, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Nothing cures boredom and the munchies like a ride to burgers and beer.



Lucky! Meanwhile I'm stuck at work...staring at my '36[emoji6]


----------



## None (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 25, 2017)

Desireé said:


> View attachment 414717
> 
> View attachment 414718
> 
> View attachment 414719



Looking good Dez. Glad she went to a good home[emoji6]


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 25, 2017)

Finally time to go home...


----------



## Cory (Jan 26, 2017)

Hippy Mike and I wet out for a peddle today. He is riding a 1941 Lincoln badged Schwinn. I am on my newly acquired Schwinn Sidewinder. The weather could not be better. Eating at Ruby's Diner on the Balboa Pier Newport Beach


----------



## Cory (Jan 26, 2017)

Closer..... closer.....


----------



## kreika (Jan 26, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> 5'6" - those are 20" wheels.



Lol,me thinks 6'5 and your klunks is SICK!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 27, 2017)

Couldn't let this beautiful day slip away without a bike ride. Took a lil spin down to the market:













Picked up a pop and said hello to Rocky:





























Pedaled home






Found Chili recharging his batteries





The lunchtimes then back to work


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 27, 2017)

Today after work I rode my 1940 Western Flyer to the barbershop...



Two handed hand signals: right turn





I think they do a great job; what do you think?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 27, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Today after work I rode my 1940 Western Flyer to the barbershop...
> View attachment 415199
> Two handed hand signals: right turn
> View attachment 415200View attachment 415201
> ...




Sweet ride, but I think they missed a spot.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 28, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Sweet ride, but I think they missed a spot.




Oh come on now, I have a little cow-lick back there...
Happy Saturday. I rode my 1936 Electric over to the swap meet and had some tacos...









Really beautiful today, look at the snowcapped mountains on the horizon. And warm too







The tacos at the swap meet made me hungry for some good tacos so I met Cory and Hippie Mike at Tio Flaco's tacos: excellent again.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 28, 2017)

Perfect So Cal weather 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## DonChristie (Jan 28, 2017)

Rollin uptown with 3 of my bikes!


----------



## mike j (Jan 28, 2017)

The East Cape 300 is happening tomorrow, where we are staying. A lot of Serious off road machines have been arriving today. A small sampling of what is here so far.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Desireé said:


> View attachment 414717
> 
> View attachment 414718
> 
> View attachment 414719



Very nice!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 29, 2017)

Did a lil Sunday drivin with some locs:


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Jan 29, 2017)

Eat your heart out

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2017)

Rolled a couple Colsons to breakfast


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2017)

joel.romeo.79 said:


> Eat your heart out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk



Uhhh ok....


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 29, 2017)

Beautiful bike riding day with Hippie Mike. He is on his 38 Majestic green on green with shoes to match…





I picked my 1940 Western Flyer again...









We rode about 20 miles to lunch in Long Beach by the Queen Mary; and then home.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 29, 2017)

Another sun filled Sunday 
'40 IJ








And my favorite graffiti free wall















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 29, 2017)

kruzed the crusty westy,finally a nice day!


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Jan 29, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Uhhh ok....



Damnit, I was riding the blue one today

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 29, 2017)

Nice day here at the jersey shore today so brought the x53 out for a dusting off and a few turns up and down the board walk.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 29, 2017)

Had a beer with a friend and then we went for a ride....lots of fun.


----------



## iswingping (Jan 29, 2017)

Rode a bike I've been sloooowly working on for years.  1943 G519 Huffman.  It rode very smoothly for a heavy bike.  I need to clean up the Bevins bell and guard, that's all that is left.  Been a great journey so far, soon I'll just be enjoying the ride.


----------



## None (Jan 30, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Rolled a couple Colsons to breakfast
> View attachment 415973
> View attachment 415974 View attachment 415976




:eek: Holy smokes that's a lovely pair... matches the owners.   That ladies Colson...beautiful!


----------



## None (Jan 30, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Very nice!




Thank you!!!  @dnc1


----------



## mike j (Jan 30, 2017)

Rode up to the hardware store for a couple of nuts...& bolts. Stopped for a photo Op. on the way.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 30, 2017)

broke out the wartime blue ribbon for a good ride today!


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 30, 2017)

syclesavage said:


> Jeepers how tall are you ?





syclesavage said:


> Jeepers how tall are you ?



Jeepers is such a great word, Jeepers!


----------



## StoneWoods (Jan 31, 2017)

iswingping said:


> View attachment 416247 View attachment 416246 Rode a bike I've been sloooowly working on for years.  1943 G519 Huffman.  It rode very smoothly for a heavy bike.  I need to clean up the Bevins bell and guard, that's all that is left.  Been a great journey so far, soon I'll just be enjoying the ride.



How much for the paperboy rack?


----------



## mruiz (Jan 31, 2017)

I rode this one for a year in 1990, Korea camp Casey. Got from a dumpster then pass it down when I left.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 31, 2017)

changed a few things.......


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 31, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 416757 changed a few things.......




You stripped some accessories?!
Today I rode my Honda Shadow to work; and when I got home I rode my 1936 Packard over to Smart & Final to pick up some milk and raisins...













Long wheelbase Colson built superfast


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 31, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> You stripped some accessories?!
> Today I rode my Honda Shadow to work; and when I got home I rode my 1936 Packard over to Smart & Final to pick up some milk and raisins...
> View attachment 416765View attachment 416766View attachment 416767View attachment 416768View attachment 416769View attachment 416770
> Long wheelbase Colson built superfast



I like to change things up sometimes.and I have to make room for some kool shur-spin goodies that are coming!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 31, 2017)

I love it! You use the bike as your grocery basket! Thats just great!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Feb 1, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Did a lil Sunday drivin with some locs:
> 
> 
> View attachment 415917 View attachment 415918
> ...



Oh! You guys went! Good for you! Reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## sccruiser (Feb 1, 2017)

Just took a cruise before 4 day rains hit. My first project  I painted for my dad back in 1993.   He found the paint at OSH in a spray can and loved the color. He doesnt ride anymore and gifted me the bike. I thought knowing what I know now 20 years later I would re-do it proper to a legit Green Phantom.... but now after I washed off the dust.. I love it to much. goona leave it the way dad liked it.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 1, 2017)

Today after work I rode my 1936 Electric to my favorite parking structure...





This C model straight bar frame has really high clearance



This Bike handles really well


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hit up Taco Tuesday last night and enjoyed a few tasty Deschutes Black Butte Porters.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 1, 2017)

Wednesday ride into work. Time to get the heck outta here!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Feb 1, 2017)

Going to take advantage of this beautiful 63 degree weather by taking my Monark for a ride  
Poor thing has been neglected since I've been riding my friend's bikes.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Feb 1, 2017)

sccruiser said:


> Just took a cruise before 4 day rains hit. My first project  I painted for my dad back in 1993.   He found the paint at OSH in a spray can and loved the color. He doesnt ride anymore and gifted me the bike. I thought knowing what I know now 20 years later I would re-do it proper to a legit Green Phantom.... but now after I washed off the dust.. I love it to much. goona leave it the way dad liked it.
> 
> View attachment 417086



I'm sure he would appreciate it


----------



## sccruiser (Feb 2, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> You stripped some accessories?!
> Today I rode my Honda Shadow to work; and when I got home I rode my 1936 Packard over to Smart & Final to pick up some milk and raisins...
> View attachment 416765View attachment 416766View attachment 416767View attachment 416768View attachment 416769View attachment 416770
> Long wheelbase Colson built superfast



AAAhhh yes the Hot Pocket .. preferred food of Native Caber in its Natural Habitat..


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2017)

sccruiser said:


> AAAhhh yes the Hot Pocket .. preferred food of Native Caber in its Natural Habitat..




I have three grown sons still living at home with us so that and corn dogs are always in the freezer


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 2, 2017)

Installed the Cali bars on my 40 W.F. Just for fun, and took it for a ride! Man these things are wide!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 2, 2017)

No work tomorrow, so rode over to a local Mexican spot for some tasty food and a delicious brew.


----------



## Tony M (Feb 2, 2017)

My 1980 cruiser 5


----------



## okozzy (Feb 2, 2017)

WELCOME to the CABE and that is one clean cruiser 5.


Tony M said:


> My 1980 cruiser 5
> 
> View attachment 417645


----------



## Tony M (Feb 2, 2017)

okozzy said:


> WELCOME to the CABE and that is one clean cruiser 5.



Thank you!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 3, 2017)

Rode over with RJ for tacos and horchata.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2017)

Out with some bike buds tonight.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 4, 2017)

Crazy nice weather in the Mile High City


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2017)

Few other bikes showed up for beers


----------



## None (Feb 4, 2017)

Saturday night vibes. I love my vintage bicycle people!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2017)

Oh my, a 1963 Lime! Someone there sure knows what's happnin!


----------



## None (Feb 4, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Oh my, a 1963 Lime! Someone there sure knows what's happnin!




That's a bad ass bike!


----------



## burrolalb (Feb 4, 2017)

Went to santa fe dam in the morn took this pic with the western flyer 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 5, 2017)

Unseasonably warm today - in the mid-50's here. I wish there was enough daylight to ride during the week, but it's only weekends this time of year. Looking forward to the longer daylight time ahead.

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2017/02/unseasonably-warm.html

1941 New World


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2017)

Today is the Cyclone Coaster ride and so I got out the only girl bike in the herd…





Could not see the sunrise this morning. I decided to ride my Elgin to Long Beach…



I met Cory in Huntington Beach and they are doing their marathon today... PCH is closed...







This is a rolling blacksmith cart that the owner built completely himself including making those wooden wheels. Awesome craftsmanship





That saddle has at least 1000 miles on it since I put it on that bike... Just barely getting broken in; great ride.


----------



## undercover_poe (Feb 5, 2017)

I picked this bike up today so you know I rode it!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedal pushers (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 5, 2017)

Rode these today!!!


----------



## Cory (Feb 5, 2017)

Had a great ride today to Long Beach for the Cyclone Coaster ride. Tripple3, Hippy Mike and I clocked somewhere north of 40 miles round trip on the coast. I road my newly acquired Schwinn Sidewinder. 
 Saw a great many girls bikes, WOW!


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 5, 2017)

the speedo only starts reading when you hit 20 mph! Lol......odometer always works!


----------



## Cory (Feb 7, 2017)

Dropped the kids at school went to my antique store to do a bit of work. Got home with some time to kill before kid pick up and decided to pedal a few miles. Some headwind going North but easy on the way back south, lol.




#mrg will like this one.



You can see almost the whole Huntington Beach pier in this one.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 7, 2017)

I see the HB fart stacks!


----------



## Cory (Feb 7, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I see the HB fart



[emoji23] [emoji23] wait what....?????



Closer, closer, closer



Nevermind I got it now [emoji12] [emoji106]


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 7, 2017)

The first time I took my daughter to HB she called them stinkbutt factories haahahah!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> The first time I took my daughter to HB she called them stinkbutt factories haahahah!




It is Edison generating station been there since the 60s and a hometown landmark for me...



...and I'm pretty sure why my H.S. is named the Edison Chargers!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2017)

Today I rode my 1940 Western Flyer just to ride my bike...


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Feb 9, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Today I rode my 1940 Western Flyer just to ride my bike...
> View attachment 420224View attachment 420225View attachment 420226View attachment 420227



I think that's the best reason of all!


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Feb 9, 2017)

Technically I rode this earlier to test my chain line. That counts right?

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2017)

I needed to go to the bank to deposit my check and pull some cash, so I got out my 1936 Electric…









I love this bike; rides real nice.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 9, 2017)

first time in a while its been nice enough for an evening ride,so i pulled out my king louie kustom.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Feb 11, 2017)

It has been a busy day *wink*

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 11, 2017)

Tool the '48 Roadmaster out today, chased the boy around the greenway trail.






It doesn't look like it, but I actually snapped this pic while riding. The boy said the flashlight looks like a rocket launcher.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 11, 2017)

got a good ride in today on my blue ribbon.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 11, 2017)

Late 1960s Raleigh Sprite 5-speed. The S5 hub is a unique component of this bike, which sets it apart from the Sports model.

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2017/02/raleigh-sprite-february-2017-rides.html


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 12, 2017)

This morning I took my cup of coffee over to the parking structure on my Western Flyer for some pics...











I am riding this bike to Orange, Circle City Riders today. This is the bike I love the most.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ci...e-ride-oc-ca-feb-12th-sweetheart-ride.104703/


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 12, 2017)

Finally got the fenders mounted.  Took a ride to Donut-Man to pick up supplies for my family this morning.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 12, 2017)

Super fun ride with Hippie Mike up the Santa Ana River Trail to Orange...











Mike is riding a 1940 Henderson


----------



## None (Feb 12, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 421683 View attachment 421684
> 
> Finally got the fenders mounted.  Took a ride to Donut-Man to pick up supplies for my family this morning.




Lookin' good Steve! Nice job.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Took my '41 Double Eagle Deluxe out today to the North August Greeneway. Upper 70's in Dixie today! V/r Shawn


----------



## None (Feb 12, 2017)

I had the opportunity to ride several bicycles today. Took my ladies out for a spin. (Sort of) Rode them from their storage to my new apartment!  Feels good to have my ladies home. Now to set up shop.


----------



## King Louie (Feb 12, 2017)

Well this is what I rode ! Lol


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## King Louie (Feb 12, 2017)

Desireé said:


> I had the opportunity to ride several bicycles today. Took my ladies out for a spin. (Sort of) Rode them from their storage to my new apartment!  Feels good to have my ladies home. Now to set up shop.
> 
> View attachment 421923
> 
> ...



Cool Shoes !


----------



## None (Feb 12, 2017)

King Louie said:


> Cool Shoes !




Thank you @King Louie!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2017)

Beauty and the Beast out for some well deserved brews! Been working out tails off all week!


----------



## okozzy (Feb 13, 2017)

King Louie said:


> View attachment 421959 Well this is what I rode ! Lol



King L.
Where's that at? 
La Tuna Canyon area?


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2017)

Happy Valentines day!
I rode my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser over for the sunrise this morning…








I love this bike


----------



## None (Feb 14, 2017)

Valentine's Day ride. In light of her previous beautiful owner, I decided to name my Jetflow, Lulu. Took Lulu out for a spin today to watch the sunset.  Jetflow love.


----------



## Jimmy V (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice!  Lulu is a very pretty name. Looks like you were having fun.. Great looking bike, like that chaunguard.  Love those old gas pumps too.


----------



## None (Feb 14, 2017)

Jimmy V said:


> Nice!  Lulu is a very pretty name. Looks like you were having fun.. Great looking bike, like that chaunguard.  Love those old gas pumps too.




Thanks @Jimmy V. I enjoyed my ride.  I love those gas pumps too!


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Valentine's Day ride. In light of her previous beautiful owner, I decided to name my Jetflow, Lulu. Took Lulu out for a spin today to watch the sunset.  Jetflow love.
> 
> View attachment 422645
> 
> ...



Loving Lulu, she's cute!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I know its possible to block members but is it possible to block a thread?  I am so ****ing sick of listening to you guys brag about your lovely weather.  There is literally a 7' snow drift blocking me from opening my barn doors right now.  When the big one does finally hit California you guys should listen closely and you should be able to hear me cackling with glee from 3000 miles away.



Two years has passed...
Folks can ignore threads now here on the CABE
Lets Ride!


----------



## None (Feb 16, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Loving Lulu, she's cute!




Thanks @dnc1 !


----------



## mike j (Feb 16, 2017)

Rode around town, stopped at the market, and this cool little dune buggy showed up. Never get tired of looking at these unique contraptions.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## bikeyard (Feb 16, 2017)

With 30" plus of show in the last week and a half, there is no bike riding around here, but


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 16, 2017)

Another option


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 423446




Nice shot! Where is that hang loose sign?
Today after work I rode my Honda over to an appointment



After that I rode my 1940 Western Flyer over for some sunset shots at the parking structure...



I have been riding there quite often lately and so I have a new goal to ride from the top to the bottom no hands.







Practice practice practice


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 16, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Nice shot! Where is that hang loose sign?
> Today after work I rode my Honda over to an appointment
> View attachment 423687
> After that I rode my 1940 Western Flyer over for some sunset shots at the parking structure...
> ...



Dude im not coordinated enough to ride with no hands and take pic! Id definitely be eatin it if I tried that.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 17, 2017)

Rode the famous Grant's trail for my birthday ride. Specatular weather and had a blast on ugly my 39 Hiawatha.


----------



## John G04 (Feb 17, 2017)

Took my 64 typhoon That a got last week.Just had to grease the hub and chain and put a new tire on rear and went for a spin


----------



## None (Feb 17, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Rode the famous Grant's trail for my birthday ride. Specatular weather and had a blast on ugly my 39 Hiawatha.
> 
> View attachment 423949
> 
> ...




Happy birthday @rollfaster! Looks like lovely birthday weather. Ride on!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 17, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Happy birthday @rollfaster! Looks like lovely birthday weather. Ride on!



Thanks Desiree!


----------



## mike j (Feb 18, 2017)

Spent the afternoon riding around an old copper mining & brick making town. It's experiencing somewhat of a resurrection, a lot of interesting projects going on.


----------



## the2finger (Feb 18, 2017)

Izzat arizona?


----------



## mike j (Feb 18, 2017)

El Triunfo, Baja California,Sur


----------



## Cooper S. (Feb 18, 2017)

It got to the mid 60's up here, pulled the crusader out and rode Til I broke something


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2017)

Misty ride today on the Crusty Colson in Monrovia.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 18, 2017)

Dad and I rode his "high rider" as he calls it.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 18, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Dad and I rode his "high rider" as he calls it.
> View attachment 424422



Love it!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 18, 2017)

1946 Hercules Model C, rod and coaster variant. 70 degrees in February (!).

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2017/02/another-warm-day-1946-hercules-model-c.html


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 18, 2017)

After that crazy rain yesterday 
Saturday turned out to be perfect bike riding















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 19, 2017)

mike j said:


> Spent the afternoon riding around an old copper mining & brick making town. It's experiencing somewhat of a resurrection, a lot of interesting projects going on.
> 
> View attachment 424292





mike j said:


> El Triunfo, Baja California,Sur



I was looking at all the pics you post thinking man, where the hell in new jersey looks like this! Makes sense now.


----------



## Kstone (Feb 19, 2017)

It was the first nice day out here so I tightened what screws I could find on the Roadmaster I've been restoring. 


I had never completely taken apart a bike before and certainly never put one back together.... So after fixing a wiggly front tire and making due with a wiggly back tire, we went for a cruise around the neighborhood. I am proud to say that during this ride nothing fell off of her (HAZAH) and I didn't crash and die from losing any parts, which I was preparing myself for. 

We went along the river, found some weird fruit sculpture, had lunch, and got wrapped up in a bike gang of 6-10 year olds. 

She went fenderless in the back and I have to say, that back rack makes her look pretty neat sporting no fender. 


So yay. All and all a good first ride and I didn't even have to walk her home!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2017)

Good Sunday morning.
It is a good thing it is quiet out today when I rode my 1937 Syracuse  over to the parking structure for some pics. I went up a little driveway and heard something fall off my bike...






I did turn around and find it; but it is just a trinket for my shelf now.
I have noticed that birds like to fly when the sun is either rising or setting....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 19, 2017)

Got lights







Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Feb 19, 2017)

Stopped by the local Veteran's Memorial today.  Nice sunny day with the old '59.


----------



## Cory (Feb 19, 2017)

Had a fun ride from Newport Beach to Huntington Beach. Weather was near perfect for shorts and a Tshirt. 

Here comes Hippy Mike for the meet up!






Tripple3 goofing around on the Newport Peninsula. [emoji12]


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 19, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Feb 19, 2017)

Great turnout today for the Chicago Ballooner bikes ride!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2017)

It was drizzling a little bit when I was picking my bike for the day so I got out my 1936 Electric...







Really strong winds and rain buried the boardwalk and playground down at the beach...





We met up with some other OC riders and rode back to Huntington beach






Hippie Mike let me ride his 41 Challenger that I used to own...







We also had a new rider join us on our regular beach route; thanks for coming @Birdzcad64


----------



## None (Feb 19, 2017)

eddie_bravo said:


> After that crazy rain yesterday
> Saturday turned out to be perfect bike riding
> 
> 
> ...




@eddie bravo post those gorgeous pics in this thread...

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/it...ike-photos-on-sunday.95520/page-7#post-690071


----------



## None (Feb 19, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> It was drizzling a little bit when I was picking my bike for the day so I got out my 1936 Electric...
> View attachment 424926View attachment 424927View attachment 424928
> Really strong winds and rain buried the boardwalk and playground down at the beach...
> View attachment 424929View attachment 424930
> ...




You guys are awesome!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2017)

Desireé said:


> You guys are awesome!




All are welcome; always a blast!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 19, 2017)

Raleigh Sprite - insanely warm here again today (over 70!).


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 19, 2017)

My 1995 Black Phantom.


----------



## SHO2010 (Feb 19, 2017)

Got my 61 3 speed Jaguar back together  took it out for a shake down ride we had 67 deg today unheard of for Indiana this time of year.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 20, 2017)

Maiden voyage of my twin 60 after many hours of polishing and straightening. 
Sad to say my Allstates lost traction when I took a turn a little to quick on the wet roadway. Crash caused minimal damage.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 20, 2017)

I went on a ride with the wife in kiddos today to grab lunch


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 20, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I went on a ride with the wife in kiddos today to grab lunchView attachment 425357




Correction...."lovely wife"!
plus a classic bike too,

Nice!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 20, 2017)

2jakes said:


> Correction...."lovely wife"!
> plus a classic bike too,
> 
> Nice!



Meh, she's ok....lol


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 20, 2017)

A Happy Birthday to President Washington (February 22, 1732 on the Gregorian Calendar). In honor of the occasion, I rode a 1940 Westfield Sports Roadster - an American-made utility bicycle. 

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2017/02/a-good-pair-washingtons-birthday-and.html


----------



## Bike Magnet (Feb 20, 2017)

Another Oddly Warm day in South Jersey makes for a perfect day to go for a ride. (Close to 60°) 1950 Huffman.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 20, 2017)

Got outta work just in time to make Happy Hour[emoji6]


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2017)

I left my house in the dark on my 1940 Western Flyer to catch the sunrise at the Newport pier…



















A lovely morning and great ride.


----------



## None (Feb 21, 2017)

Little trip around town to run some errands. 
1st stop post office, gotta pay them bills!


----------



## TR6SC (Feb 21, 2017)

The Carson Mansion. He was the lumber baron that saw the gold rush from a slightly different angle. He came for gold, but altered his plans once he got a load of the lumber for the taking. The Redwoods were better than Sequoias for wood. The Sequoias were so big (volume) that they would break when they hit the ground. He also invented the steam donkey. It was a cable system to pull trees out of inaccessible  areas. He supplied most of the lumber to rebuild San Fransisco after the 1906 earthquake / fire. This was his bike of choice!!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 22, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I left my house in the dark on my 1940 Western Flyer to catch the sunrise at the Newport pier…
> View attachment 425655View attachment 425656View attachment 425659View attachment 425660View attachment 425661View attachment 425662View attachment 425663View attachment 425664View attachment 425665
> A lovely morning and great ride.



Nice photos, I particularly like the upshot silhouette against the sunrise, fantastic!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 22, 2017)

Patched up the pedal after that fall a few days ago, and took it for another ride around Glendora.  Extremely Heavy, geared way too high, unconventional frame geometry, still awesome!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2017)

Short Wednesday ride into work on the 36 Double Bar


----------



## None (Feb 22, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 426151 View attachment 426152 View attachment 426153 Patched up the pedal after that fall a few days ago, and took it for another ride around Glendora.  Extremely Heavy, geared way too high, unconventional frame geometry, still awesome!




Bad ass photo and bicycle @Velocipedist Co.


----------



## momona (Feb 22, 2017)

my daily work bike... Schwinn DX


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 22, 2017)

Today I rode my 1941 Firestone Pilot to the parking structure to watch the sunset...









It needs some adjusting and truing of the rear wheel; one of these days.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 22, 2017)

I finally remembered the combination on Germaine's lock and took her for a spin downtown. She's a little stiff after being out there through much of the tail end of our massive snow, I've got some work to do. Oddly enough the Bell Radian 3 LED light got some condensation in the lens area while the Miller light mounted without the dynamo is dry. I've got to take the head and taillights off and let them sit in front of the heater tonight then change the batteries.


----------



## Cory (Feb 23, 2017)

Great morning in Huntington Beach CA. I am riding my 1950 Schwinn today. Doing a solo ride since I'm the only one of the O.C. riders not working a 9-5 today, lol. Another beautiful day in So. CAL. 








And let's not forget the gratuitous FordMike picture.[emoji23] [emoji12]


----------



## Cory (Feb 23, 2017)

Just finishing up my ride. 
Newport Pier with Catalina Island in the background.


----------



## None (Feb 23, 2017)

Cory said:


> Just finishing up my ride.
> Newport Pier with Catalina Island in the background.




Haha awesome! Also, beautiful bike ride! @Cory


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


>



Can I PLEASE come over when u get home and ride that?! I've always wondered how these ride!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 23, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Can I PLEASE come over when u get home and ride that?! I've always wondered how these ride!



Like crap. It's already SOLD!


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 23, 2017)

1937 Elgin motorbike built by Monark.
Still have to put on a better seat and pedals but wanted to give it a short shakedown ride before the cold weather returns.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 24, 2017)

Flying fenderless on a Friday to the bank to make a deposit on my 1936 Packard long wheelbase single bar roadster...



McDonald's is right across the street and has a fillet O' fish Friday special; make it a double please









Happy Friday


----------



## TR6SC (Feb 24, 2017)

Almost a project, but not completely. This is a 1950 Randonneur frame with vintage components. It's new to me and it needed quite a bit of adjustment. That being done, it was time to take 'er round the block. 15 miles and, how do you say 'no problemo' in French?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 24, 2017)

Just got done throwing my Shelby flying cloud together, she sure rides good.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 24, 2017)

Need me a biscuit..................................light.


----------



## fattyre (Feb 24, 2017)

Is this vintage enough?  This bike knows how to have fun.


----------



## Ross (Feb 24, 2017)

Madison In. Today




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 24, 2017)

Went for a ride on my worthless pile-o-c#@p postwar Huffy today.......



 


 


 


 


 

...'51 Belknap Bluegrass - the "Hotrod-Huffy"


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 25, 2017)

First time out since late fall,felt good to get some air in the face.1972 Peugeot I just rebuilt,smooth sailing.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 25, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> Went for a ride on my worthless pile-o-c#@p postwar Huffy today.......
> 
> View attachment 427098
> View attachment 427099
> ...



So................that means I can get it on the cheap? LOL.I love scott. That thing is awsome..........even if it is a huffy!


----------



## Bozman (Feb 25, 2017)

1910-1914 Windsor Built Mead Ranger.  Blunt 35s with a Morrow Rear hub and a New Departure front hub. 











Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 25, 2017)

I had time and I have my Flyer.
The more I ride a bike the more I get to know it. Each one is a little different.
I really looked this over today. Patina comes back with all the beach riding, occasional showers, and dirt paths that come along the way.
This bike is cool, tough, rugged, stylish, and Rides Awesome.
I rode the whole mobile home park making a turn right or left at the end of every street No Hands. So much fun.


 

 

 

 

 

 


Images taken with a Canon; If looking at a monitor, click image. Enjoy.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 25, 2017)

1947 Schwinn Continental. I love this bike - very light, quick, and very responsive. Not a bad color either...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 25, 2017)

Took the '49 DX for a cruise on Tacoma's waterfront today. Nice day here in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 26, 2017)

Loaded these up Friday  night for a cruise, some pitbeef sandwiches at the beachfront. 
The 41 Colson and 44 Huffman.



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (Feb 26, 2017)

I took a short ride down the block on the oldest set up I have owned so far.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Feb 26, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> Took the '49 DX for a cruise on Tacoma's waterfront today. Nice day here in the Pacific Northwest.
> View attachment 427586



That is a good looking DX!


----------



## modelcarjedi (Feb 26, 2017)

Took my 66 for a test spin 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 26, 2017)

Took out my "new" 1940 American Flyer for the first time today.  Since I got the bike I serviced both hubs, and got the seat, pedals and tires off ebay. Tires just arrived yesterday. Didn't ride far, just took it around the block.  It's 38 degrees and somewhat windy today.  But this thing rides great and I'm looking forward to riding it more.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 26, 2017)

my new klunker project, rides so nice.not done yet.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2017)

I bought this 1942 Schwinn New World this morning in the dark off of @Cory



He took my little kids motocross bike in trade too
It rides real nice and I rode it over to the parking structure for some sunset shots


----------



## Cory (Feb 26, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I bought this 1942 Schwinn New World this morning in the dark off of @Cory
> View attachment 428119
> He took my little kids motocross bike in trade too
> It rides real nice and I rode it over to the parking structure for some sunset shots
> View attachment 428120View attachment 428121View attachment 428122



Looks good! Here is a photo I snapped this morning of you peddling away after you bought it [emoji109] [emoji12] [emoji106]


----------



## JerryP42 (Feb 26, 2017)

1941 BF Goodrich badged Schwinn.


----------



## higgens (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2017)

This morning I pedaled over to check the sunrise on my 1936 Packard…





Gray is a color too


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 27, 2017)

Great way to start your day!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> Great way to start your day!




Yes indeed!
I rode my 1941 Firestone Pilot to pick up my kids car from the smog shop...








And then I pulled into the Firestone dealership to get a picture of my badge with their sign.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 27, 2017)

I took my last ride on the Sam Sco before it heads up the coast.


----------



## spoker (Feb 27, 2017)

airdyne! founder midwest bicycle mafia!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2017)

I did some adjustments to my Elgin and then took it out for a ride to make sure everything was working well...







Planning a long ride on Sunday but this bike still doesn't need any major work done; I am thankful.


----------



## StoneWoods (Feb 27, 2017)

Took the "new" vette around the block a few times. New tires and shift cable and it lives on. Tommorow begins the cleaning process.
!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 1, 2017)

It's a beautiful March 1 here in the SGV. Installed a new app, took a spin to the bank and stopped for a pop and a snack.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Mar 1, 2017)

What app is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 1, 2017)

sickdogsDX said:


> What app is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





https://www.runtastic.com/en/apps/roadbike


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 1, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> https://www.runtastic.com/en/apps/roadbike




Uploading now.......


----------



## John G04 (Mar 1, 2017)

Toke my Bfgoodrich out for a spin once the rain stopped.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 1, 2017)

I rode my trusty, rusty, crusty '54 Evans-Colson Firebird today.... But, I didn't take a photo... 

So, here's a pic I shot a few years ago, of the bike I rode today......


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 1, 2017)

Wednesday ride into work on the Crusty Colson.

Early morning...



and evening shots.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 2, 2017)

got a nice lil ride in this morning before work. Been a long time since it was nice enough at 6am for that.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 2, 2017)

i rode this fasty after fixing some things for a friend. ..............

 then a few miles on this after installing my new cranks and pedals.it was a good bike day.wonder what tomorrows gonna be like?


----------



## Cory (Mar 2, 2017)

Hippy Mike rang my bell this morning so I went for a ride. The Hippy is riding a Schwinn today, like he does everyday 
[emoji109] [emoji1] [emoji106]


----------



## TR6SC (Mar 2, 2017)

Took the beast down to the local race track for a spin. Never got over 35!

It must be the low gearing


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 3, 2017)

Finished bolting a four-by-two to the wall so the bikes take up less floor space in the garage, then took a spin on the Rocket. Happy Friday all


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 3, 2017)

Mt Tam and Schwinn go together like PB and J.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 3, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Finished bolting a four-by-two to the wall so the bikes take up less floor space in the garage, then took a spin on the Rocket. Happy Friday all
> 
> View attachment 430783
> 
> ...





That last picture is art! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> Maybe include a description of the bike and the trip?




Today I rode my Western Flyer and the ride was exhilarating…





My own version of "art"




I have been working on getting this perfect ficus barrel for a while…







It is always fun to ride my bike.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 3, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 430816
> 
> Mt Tam and Schwinn go together like PB and J.



Wow, that is just amazing.thanks for sharing that one.always nice pics.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 3, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> Wow, that is just amazing.thanks for sharing that one.always nice pics.




Thanks man. It is easy to take nice pics when you're surrounded by beautiful stuff.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 3, 2017)

Took Rosa out to get to the bank today and had dinner downtown. BLT Panini and salt and vinegar chips.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2017)

Met up with the one and only Rustjunkie for a percolated brew.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Happy Saturday!
Today I rode my 1936 Electric around shopping...










Roberto brought a lot of bikes out today…


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 4, 2017)

I rode my B.F. Goodrich Streamliner Schwinn out the road this morning but kept hearing a scraping noise at the front end.  Apparently the spokes are rubbing against the front brake side arm .  Another newbie puzzle to solve...


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 4, 2017)

Gorgeous day, had to take the Roadmaster out for a bit.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Mar 4, 2017)

Took the DX out for a ride today!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I rode my B.F. Goodrich Streamliner Schwinn out the road this morning but kept hearing a scraping noise at the front end.  Apparently the spokes are rubbing against the front brake side arm .  Another newbie puzzle to solve...
> 
> View attachment 431126




Sounds like maybe it wasn't assembled correctly. I had that thing riding smoothly just before I sold it to the previous owner. V/r Shawn


----------



## TR6SC (Mar 4, 2017)

I've been working on this randonneur for several weeks. Holes in fenders that needed welding. The dérailleur scraped the spokes. I used a shim to move the cog cluster outboard. The front rack interfered with the brakes, etc... Lots of little details. I've done a couple short runs already, but today was a 20 miler. Eureka, CA to Arcata. Great ride and great rider. I hope to do a century with this bike. That means I'm in training. Everyone knows what day this is...March Forth!


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Mar 4, 2017)

48 mini moto

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Sounds like maybe it wasn't assembled correctly. I had that thing riding smoothly just before I sold it to the previous owner. V/r Shawn




If I can't figure it out I may call for suggestions Shawn.  Kindly, Brant


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 5, 2017)

Sure Brant. Sounds like, for some reason, the 'pork chop' is setting into the drum too far? I believe there is a spacer washer inside. I thought there was an exploded view of this hub posted in the restoration section but I can't find it. Hopefully someone can point us to it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 5, 2017)

I took out the Columbia Chainless out for coffee yesterday


----------



## John G04 (Mar 5, 2017)

Toke my brand new scott aspect out for its first ride


----------



## None (Mar 5, 2017)

Rode with my Foothill Flyers at the 626 ride.


----------



## buickmike (Mar 5, 2017)

Around neighborhood. with this. Longest ride its taken in many years. Put a different hub shell from seller outa Texas spokes are hitting porkchop.etc.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2017)

Great day on my 1942 Elgin Tiki cruiser...











Over to the house in Monrovia, Azusa, Duarte, Irwindale... I can't remember it all


----------



## crash24 (Mar 5, 2017)

Putt Putt Ride in Simi Valley today! rode my 42


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Sure Brant. Sounds like, for some reason, the 'pork chop' is setting into the drum too far? I believe there is a spacer washer inside. I thought there was an exploded view of this hub posted in the restoration section but I can't find it. Hopefully someone can point us to it. V/r Shawn




Yes Yes - What Shawn said, probably needs an extra washer or 2 behind the backing plate.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 5, 2017)

Cyclone Coaster ride today narrowly missed the rain.


----------



## King Louie (Mar 5, 2017)

40+ miles on 1947 Schwinn Klunker at SGV 626 Ride


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 6, 2017)

The saddle on The Black Monark dried out overnight after yesterday's rain ride so I took a spin to the bread box and back. What a difference a day makes :


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2017)

I rode my 1937 Syracuse this morning for sunrise…






Not a cloud in the sky


----------



## mike j (Mar 6, 2017)

Went for a shakedown cruise, today, on the 41 Town & Country around Skyland's in northern New Jersey. I added a 250 watt front hub motor to it. It's a hand-me-down from my 38 Rollfast. That one was upped to a 350. Managed to get all the battery components into the tank, just barely. A little stealthy, I think. Rode nicely, some off roading on the old carriage trails.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2017)

mike j said:


> Went for a shakedown cruise, today, on the 41 Town & Country around Skyland's in northern New Jersey. I added a 250 watt front hub motor to it. It's a hand-me-down from my 38 Rollfast. That one was upped to a 350. Managed to get all the battery components into the tank, just barely. A little stealthy, I think. Rode nicely, some off roading on the old carriage trails.




Wow! Great job. All of it; idea and installation for trail riding. So Cool!


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 6, 2017)

Took my late 37 Shelby Traveler for a nice little ride here at the beach. Factory 2 speed shifts sweet,comfortable solid ride,even with the bare pan horizontal lobdell! [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 6, 2017)

My 1896 Victor for quick mile loop after work.


----------



## None (Mar 6, 2017)

Things don't always go to plan in life, you just got to keep riding.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 7, 2017)

This morning I only had time for a quick ride over for some sunrise pics before work.
Picked my 1936 Electric...





I take the elevator up of course…







This bike rides super nice.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 7, 2017)

3 Washington boys cruising the mean streets of Surprise, AZ today. Stopped by the golf course for a cold one.Check out the bent seat post on the Hawthorne. ouch!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 7, 2017)

The bikes we rode today were all owned by other CABE members at one time, The '37 C model is mine purchased from Jarod24, who bought it from Ozark Flyer. The Hawthorne was Robert Riley's(Chris) and the Manton -Smith was Amanda's (Azbug-i)


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 7, 2017)

took my old friend,absent from my life for 7 years,for a jacuzzi run. Getting there, ....[emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 7, 2017)

joel.romeo.79 said:


> 48 mini moto
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk



Wicked café racer!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Very, v







Robertriley said:


> I took out the Columbia Chainless out for coffee yesterday
> View attachment 431565



Very, very nice!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Wards Guy.. said:


> View attachment 432327



Beautiful!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 8, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> The bikes we rode today were all owned by other CABE members at one time, The '37 C model is mine purchased from Jarod24, who bought it from Ozark Flyer. The Hawthorne was Robert Riley's(Chris) and the Manton -Smith was Amanda's (Azbug-i)
> View attachment 432871



The Hawthorne looks great


----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 8, 2017)

Installed my "Biscuit" light I got last week on my Flying Cloud!  It works fantastic, I added an led bulb for a little extra brightness. A new lens should be here anytime! Now she looks complete!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2017)

Took this old thing out for a cold pop and said hello to Rocky and Max


----------



## TR6SC (Mar 8, 2017)

Went out for a quick 3 speed run while the clouds were not in the cats and dogs mode. I noticed how tall the grass was growing from all the rain and grabbed a shot of the DL1 relaxing against a buddy's garage.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 8, 2017)

just had a good ride on the blue ribbon.....

 

 with the new kustom Shur-spin from the last run of this style..............

 and the kool plate from mark found its home .


----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 8, 2017)

Cruisin' the Huffy middleweight this evening.. '61 Belknap Bluegrass...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 8, 2017)

Pulled out the Not so Crusty 36 Colson double bar Flyer this morning and rode into work

Without fail, every Wednesday morning this dang dog across the street starts barking its head off at me the moment I pull up. Today he had a buddy help harass me.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 8, 2017)

Had a nice evening ride in Arizona tonight at sunset. Really miss the weather in Washington state right now. LOL


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Without fail, every Wednesday morning this dang dog across the street starts barking its head off at me the moment I pull up. Today he had a buddy help harass me.





Bring treats next week!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 9, 2017)

Breaking the law in Maricopa County, AZ. Rode the canal road today beautiful blue skies, 80 degrees and cacti.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Mar 10, 2017)

Took two of the new ones out for a quick ride the last couple evenings.  Can't believe this crazy weather in Chitcago.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 10, 2017)

My Daughter picked one of these @ her local thrift shop . 1/2 off  day so she got it for $20. I spent an afternoon with her regreasing and installing new tires to the old gal. Rides like new again


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2017)

After work I rode my Western Flyer over to Ralph's to return the Redbox movie...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 10, 2017)

I shipped my '37 Schwinn C model home from Arizona to Washington state today so I had to ride my buddy's wife's Hawthorne tonight! :eek:


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Mar 11, 2017)

It's 18º so of course I had to take the new Monark Elgin out for a quick ride.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 11, 2017)

After nearly two years of passive restoration effort, I took the Hobbs out for its first test ride.  A joy
to ride!


----------



## TR6SC (Mar 11, 2017)

It looks like tripple3 is riding my bike. But, with no hands!
Nice midlife crisis shoe!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2017)

I took my basket bike Packard out sale ing today...



Great green huffy that did not sell for $25


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 11, 2017)

I braved the 29 degree weather and rode this 1981 Mongoose Supergoose briefly,  but the hard plastic seat was so darn uncomfortable. Guess I'm too old to ride a bmx bike. Funny thing is the bike is the same age as me!



 

So I decided to air up the tires and ride my '41 Schwinn Majestic DX instead.  Much better!


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 11, 2017)

I like the blue tires! It's only 21 on the West Coast (of Mi.) today.  We've been lucky enough to be a ble to ride a bit this winter, very unusual. 
It was a bit too cold today so I went to an auction.  No bikes, a lot of expensive oil cans, signs, and pumps. A lot of fun though.


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 11, 2017)

Jimmy V said:


> I like the blue tires! It's only 21 on the West Coast (of Mi.) today.  We've been lucky enough to be a ble to ride a bit this winter, very unusual.
> It was a bit too cold today so I went to an auction.  No bikes, a lot of expensive oil cans, signs, and pumps. A lot of fun though.




Yeah there's not a lot of paint left, so I thought the blue tires would be cool. Plus 40 PSI tires make for easier pedaling.


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 11, 2017)

Took out the recently finished 35 Schwinn LaSalle on our monthly ride with the Hurricane Coaster club @ Charlotte.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 11, 2017)

the 55 westy has a new friend


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 11, 2017)

I was with Jimbo53 today and he snapped this series of shots! I was showing the kid how to do an 8 step! Ha!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 11, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 434769 the 55 westy has a new friend



I have a your Columbia's brother only in brown and cream. tripple3 has given me a tutorial on posting pictures. Hopefully will be doing that soon.. I like the blue and rust!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hate to say it, but you need a "Selfie-Stick"



rustjunkie said:


>






rustjunkie said:


>


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Hate to say it, but you need a "Selfie-Stick"




Prolly would help!
...or a GoPro on the dome


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Prolly would help!
> ...or a GoPro on the dome



Or a drone that follows you wherever you roll


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Or a drone that follows you wherever you roll




...already got one :eek:


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2017)

Chemtrails!!!!!:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## spoker (Mar 11, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


>



nice pouch on there,looks like the snow is pretty much gone,are those pouches available?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2017)

spoker said:


> nice pouch on there,looks like the snow is pretty much gone,are those pouches available?




Yeah we're just about thawed out over here 
That's a negative on the pouch: A one-off for Mrs Rustjunkie, but she let's me commandeer it from time to time


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2017)

Good one @schwinndoggy ...
your drop stand fell down


----------



## spoker (Mar 12, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Good one @schwinndoggy ...
> your drop stand fell down
> View attachment 434822



must be city workers across the street,hands  must be cold they all have em in their pockets!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 12, 2017)

This morning I rode my Western Flyer







Heavy marine layer blocked out the sunrise from showing


----------



## Cory (Mar 12, 2017)

Took my 81 King Sting out for its first ride since being broken for about 5 months due to a rear hub failure. Took it to my local flea market. Picked up a NOS hub on ebay and she is back on the road. Of course half the nipples failed during the take down and 7 spokes died. Now it's back to business [emoji1] [emoji106] 


This sweet 20 inch Tornado was for sale for $350 at the market. Bit on the high side but if I had the funds there may had been a offer made, lol.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 12, 2017)

Last day of vacation,Took my daughters new gem for a spin then saw her to work on it. She loves the oldie Schwinns much as me


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Mar 12, 2017)

Some days you just have to ride them all

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 12, 2017)

Rode my old 1939 Hiawatha Arrow. New owner,12 years ago,killed the 2 speed new departure. Luckily,here,at Left Coast Cycles,we has spares.











 cracked the Airflow bars,too,when it was dropped. Off at my uber plater,Bob Barnes,at Verne's Chrome Plating.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 12, 2017)

I took my 66 on her maiden voyage today even though it was 30 degrees out 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 12, 2017)

Today I rode my 1936 Electric about 45 miles round trip…





Up to the circle city ride in orange





I was about 3 miles from home when I noticed the rear tire was real sluggish so I aired it up with my pump.



I keep ice cream sandwiches in my freezer to reward the Pedalers that join me


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 12, 2017)

Ride my 41 Colson Scout on the first Gateway Coasters ride of the season.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Mar 12, 2017)

*grin*

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Mar 12, 2017)

Toke my traveler out for a ride around the neighborhood. 6 pm and still light out


----------



## John (Mar 12, 2017)

A little CWC today


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2017)

Rolled to the next town over and enjoyed a couple cold ones at a new local brewery.


----------



## King Louie (Mar 12, 2017)

Actually I rode tonight under a full moon , "58" Schwinn Fenderless Straight Bar


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 12, 2017)

1901 Rambler, I ride it almost every day, these were photos from the last storm break a few weeks ago on a house sitting gig. I rode it today, and plan on taking it to breakfast tomorrow morning. My only fixed gear bike, I am trying to learn to trick ride it, but it is not easy, I have great balance forward and stopped, but going backwards is proving to be impossible at the moment. I watch those videos of bicycle dancing and am blown away at what they can do, I think I need one of those bikes next.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 13, 2017)

Wow! We need to see these last two bikes posted on fenderless Friday too. Very nice!


----------



## Cory (Mar 13, 2017)

MRG came over to my place to do some horse trading and get some wings from Perry's in Huntington Beach CA. MRG is on my 79' Spitfire 5 and I am riding my 81' King Sting.


----------



## Cory (Mar 13, 2017)

...........


----------



## Thurman (Mar 13, 2017)

I rode my Peerless


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 14, 2017)

I got off work early today and it is a lovely day for a ride. I needed to go to the bank and pick up a movie so I rode my Western Flyer again…







A couple real nice collector cars


----------



## King Louie (Mar 14, 2017)

Had to post this , what a beautiful day in the Verdugo Mts today !


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 14, 2017)

My 3?-4? Rollfast. How do you date these anyways?


----------



## Cory (Mar 14, 2017)

Audi R8 and a Ferrari 360 maybe? Both cool and expensive. Good picture Tripple3. If I could give you two thumbs up for that one I would


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Mar 16, 2017)

6.55 am, first ride in ages since breaking an elbow. Commuting on my Rochester today.  15 miles round trip.  Back roads and off road.  It's good to be back on a bike!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2017)

Waiting for the sunrise; the marine layer rolled in...



1936 Packard


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2017)

Today I rode my Western Flyer down to the beach and the Pizza Lounge for lunch


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 16, 2017)

I pass this monument everyday on my way to work. It commemorates John Hampden, one of the 5 members of parliament whose unconstitutional arrest sparked the English Civil War. He was mortally wounded near this spot when his pistol exploded, shattering his hand, at the battle of Chalgrove (where I grew up).
The towns of Hampden in Maine and Maryland, amongst others, are named after him.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2017)

More pics from the same ride...







I love that they comb the beaches in Newport...





Hippie Mike made the ride today in spite of leg cramps this morning; he rode his 38 Majestic green on green


----------



## Cory (Mar 16, 2017)

Was a great ride today here in Sunny Southern California. I'm on my 81 King Sting.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 16, 2017)

Cory said:


> Was a great ride today here in Sunny Southern California. I'm on my 81 King Sting.



When I grow up, I want to be like @Cory , @tripple3  and Hippie Mike. Eat ice cream and ride my bike every day.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 16, 2017)

Another warm day in SoCal, perfect for a lunchtime ride to the local chicken spot on the '54 Higgy Deluxe...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2017)

Rolling the Napoleon this morning with the Rustjunkie.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2017)

Colson and a Schwine out for a St. Patty's Day Guinness


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 17, 2017)

Happy Saint Patrick's day
1959 Western Flyer fenderless rider







The foothills roll beautifully on this flyer


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 17, 2017)

Roadsters on a road trip…








1942 Elgin Tiki cruiser has been here before


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Saint Patrick's day
> 1959 Western Flyer fenderless rider
> 
> 
> ...



You should check out the Farmers Market on Myrtle tonight. Just South of Library Park.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 437566 View attachment 437567



How long's it gonna take you to ride in to Monrovia??


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 18, 2017)

My sweetie and I are getting some fuel at the Bean


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 18, 2017)

It's good to have the dollar tree


----------



## Cory (Mar 18, 2017)

Foothill Flyers ride today. Glad I made it!














Rode my 81 King Sting today. Was nice having some gears, almost felt like I was cheating.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 18, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> How long's it gonna take you to ride in to Monrovia??



Lol..just saw that.we should try it,Angeles crest is quite scenic.lil dangerous but im down.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 18, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> How long's it gonna take you to ride in to Monrovia??



Lol..just saw that.we should try it,Angeles crest is quite scenic.lil dangerous but im down.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2017)

Happy Sunday!
I rode my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser to find a good spot for a snap of the sunrise over Monrovia





No I did not ride my bike on the freeway…


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2017)

We rode our bikes to meet Mr. and Mrs. @rustjunkie
My sweetie on her 1959 Western Flyer locked to the tree in front of LeRoy's the original...




Thank you again for a wonderful time and breakfast.


----------



## None (Mar 19, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> We rode our bikes to meet Mr. and Mrs. @rustjunkie
> My sweetie on her 1959 Western Flyer locked to the tree in front of LeRoy's the original...
> 
> 
> ...




I hope you two enjoyed your time in my little hometown. Looks like a wonderful weekend. Happy Anniversay once again and cheers to many more!! Sad I missed you guys this time. Next month!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 19, 2017)

Rollfaster rode his Rollfast.....


----------



## the2finger (Mar 19, 2017)

Ride Ventura beach today maiden rides for Bofa these two


----------



## fboggs1986 (Mar 19, 2017)

Took the new Murray out for a spin!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 19, 2017)

We took these 3 out for a spin around historic Havre de Grace Md. today 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm a little tired of the color scheme on my DL1. I rode down to the paint store to check out some swatches. I wasn't able to pin down the color that I want, but I'm thinking something in an eggshell finish! My choices of color are between Putty and Taupe. Or perhaps Mauve and Rustica


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> I'm a little tired of the color scheme on my DL1. I rode down to the paint store to check out some swatches. I wasn't able to pin down the color that I want, but I'm thinking something in an eggshell finish! My choices of color are between Putty and Taupe. Or perhaps Mauve and Rustica  View attachment 438268



Personally I think it would be better to leave the original paint in tact and paint another bike that has already been painted.
That bike is worth keeping original in my opinion.


----------



## ricobike (Mar 19, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> I'm a little tired of the color scheme on my DL1. I rode down to the paint store to check out some swatches. I wasn't able to pin down the color that I want, but I'm thinking something in an eggshell finish! My choices of color are between Putty and Taupe. Or perhaps Mauve and Rustica




You can make it any color as long as it's black :-D.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2017)

I rode my Western Flyer over to the parking structure for some sunset shots and to bomb the downhill...


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Mar 20, 2017)

Getting a ride in before the rain. Lovely weather this evening.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 20, 2017)

Toured Glendora with my dad today on the Hobbs.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 20, 2017)

A friend of mine shot a video of our ride this past Sunday 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 21, 2017)

Needed some greenies this AM, nice morning for a ride, a lil sprinkle and some cool breeze


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 21, 2017)

I rode my 36 Packard to the gift shop that has a PO inside...





Package is in the mail.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 21, 2017)

Put some creme Franks on the DX and took it out for a short but sweet ride.


----------



## John G04 (Mar 21, 2017)

Went for a ride with my dad once the snow melted, now its a perfect 60 degrees.


----------



## Bozman (Mar 21, 2017)

1942 Columbia VG295 that was used by the US Army in WW2 and sometimes afterwards.  Original over spray of early WW2 olive drab with late war top layer. 







Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 21, 2017)

I had to put a new tube and rebuild the hub on my 1936 Electric; so I took it for a ride...







It looks like it may have been a staple



Rides all better now


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 22, 2017)

had time for a quick burn around the block before work today!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 22, 2017)

The Monark HTB was close to the door since I rode it at this past week's Foothill Flyers Ride, so I rolled it to work this morning. 




 

It's finally Beer-Thirty. Time to skedaddle...


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 23, 2017)

I needed a basket so I rode my 36 Packard to get some Runts for my candy machine...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 23, 2017)

TBM:


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 23, 2017)

I took off on my Western Flyer to meet some other riders...







Hippie Mike and I rode on ahead because we only have one gear. I stopped to take a picture and Hippie Mike kept riding around the world while we waited for the geared Bikes....







We ended up having lunch there at Charlie's chili and a donut for dessert. Super fun day for a bike ride.



Check out the palms flexing in the wind....


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 23, 2017)

I took the pacemaker out for its maiden voyage


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 23, 2017)

Poppychulo!


----------



## okozzy (Mar 23, 2017)

After work / local trail ride...41DX, can you say AWESOME!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2017)

I left before the sunrise on my 1936 Electric to spend the day riding...





The first stop was to return the movie from last night







I was really bummed Tony actually closed the doors of Chicago Bikes











Look close; that is a skim boarder getting barreled at the wedge
Timing!



This was my view at lunch in Sunset Beach



Over 40 miles logged on my super fun rider


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 24, 2017)

Both of these,'62 Typhoon and '72 Sports Tourer. Not very far,about a mile on each but it felt great. I put a set of Electra Cruiser bars on the Typhoon,made it a much nicer ride. Nearly 80 today in the greater  Detroit area.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## None (Mar 25, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 440676 View attachment 440677 View attachment 440678




Freakin' cool, man!


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 25, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 440676 View attachment 440677 View attachment 440678



I see a new thread here.  Show us your Lights


----------



## duey377 (Mar 25, 2017)

Just starting to warm up here in the Midwest . have to take it while you can.


----------



## Kstone (Mar 25, 2017)

It's been an exhausting week. I'm actually still working...But I'm dreaming of my one day off tomorrow. Sigh. I am going to sleep all day and eat EVERYTHING in sight.

I took this girl out for a ride. Got her riding more sound and less wiggly before I jumped her off a curb and had some rubbing issues with the tire. To make a long story short, we ended up walking home with me getting a work out just from the friction. Blahp. Sometimes I fail.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 25, 2017)

It is a bike riding day. I rode my Western Flyer to return the movie and make a deposit at the bank...


----------



## None (Mar 25, 2017)

Had to get her on a bike before she heads back to Chicago. Mimosas and breakfast ride!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 25, 2017)

From 45 on Thursday to 80 today... no complaints. I did a little spring cleaning in my garage and dusted off this 1941 
Schwinn New World and this 1947 Schwinn Continental...





Then took the Continental for a nice, long ride in the really warm weather.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 25, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> I see a new thread here.  Show us your Lights



Start it or I will when I get home from my son's baseball game.  "Show me some tank lights" thread


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 25, 2017)

Took the old black B-6 for a ride along the waterway with the Skidkings.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 25, 2017)

I rode out to look at the sunset and almost didn't go…


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2017)

Well....I didn't technically _ride _the bike, but I took a bike project for a ride to King Taco and picked up dinner


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 25, 2017)

I gave the Hawthorne Flyer some saddle time today, its a smooth rider, but only gets out of the house once a month or so. Last night, I took it out to a local Pickers sale around the corner from my place, and I ran into another Caber who I know from previous junk sales, the bike tipped him off. I saw both of these pickers and a few others at a local Estate Sale this morning, and then I see them tonight at this sale, its a strange sickness we all have, I blame the dopamine.


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 25, 2017)

I rode a lot of bikes today, I usually do, but I don't always find the time for pictures, downloading, uploading, editing, & posting, but here is another from today, it is a bicycle, it just has some juice to it. No license required, 1977 Safari 300MT.


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 25, 2017)

Yep! Found some trick riding time as well, I finally got the saddle to stop shifting.


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 25, 2017)

And now back to reality, the 1920 Columbia truss bridge with man basket, and spoke lock.


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 25, 2017)

The Rambler was in the mix today as well.


----------



## boardhoarder (Mar 25, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> And now back to reality, the 1920 Columbia truss bridge with man basket, and spoke lock.




I think this was the one I saw you riding down Del Monte the other day! Almost got in wreck trying to find out whoever was riding that truss bridge. Haha! Nice talking to you yesterday.


----------



## boardhoarder (Mar 25, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> I gave the Hawthorne Flyer some saddle time today, its a smooth rider, but only gets out of the house once a month or so. Last night, I took it out to a local Pickers sale around the corner from my place, and I ran into another Caber who I know from previous junk sales, the bike tipped him off. I saw both of these pickers and a few others at a local Estate Sale this morning, and then I see them tonight at this sale, its a strange sickness we all have, I blame the dopamine.




We're a strange breed of junk collectors @IngoMike, that's for sure. This thing had me mesmerized yesterday. It's later than the stuff I'm usually into, but damn if that isn't the perfect patina on that bike.


----------



## ballooney (Mar 26, 2017)

It's been a while since I've ridden or posted but was able to ride today. Took out the '49 phantom and my son on his '53.  Felt great to pedal again...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sccruiser (Mar 26, 2017)

Stingray Stylin ! Out for a ride with the Grandson to the Santa Cruz Wharf.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 26, 2017)

I started off the day riding around on my 1936 Packard and ended up riding my Western Flyer to get some tacos with my family...















A great day indeed


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2017)

Worked everyday this week without a break, so rolled out with Cody for a couple well deserved cold brews tonight on the 36 Colson.


----------



## King Louie (Mar 26, 2017)

New to me 1999 24" John Purse signature Redline Cruiser


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 27, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> And now back to reality, the 1920 Columbia truss bridge with man basket, and spoke lock.View attachment 441210View attachment 441211View attachment 441212View attachment 441213View attachment 441214



Love the rideable wheels, have them on my 1896 Victor..


----------



## okozzy (Mar 27, 2017)

Pictures are from yesterday's ride... great riding weather!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Out for a spin the other evening on my Rochester.
Got my '55 Rudge "special" out too.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 28, 2017)

Had to venture out to hanl some biz, took JLB2 for a lil 2 wheel motion on this beautiful March Tuesday.
Dropped the saddle about an inch, really liking the ride on this frame now.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 28, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Had to venture out to hanl some biz, took JLB2 for a lil 2 wheel motion on this beautiful March Tuesday.
> Dropped the saddle about an inch, really liking the ride on this frame now.
> 
> View attachment 442425 View attachment 442426 View attachment 442427 View attachment 442430



Really big difference?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 28, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> Really big difference?




Well last week I turned post around to "factory" and put shorter bars on, and that made a big difference. Flipping the post put the seat higher so I dropped it today and it's just about perfect. Nose could come down a bit tho, ~1/2 a notch


----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 28, 2017)

JLB2?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 29, 2017)

Rollin round town with the Rustjunkie..


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 29, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Rollin round town with the Rustjunkie..



You coulda washed the poor thing while you were there


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 29, 2017)

Rolled the Snyder HTB on this Ride to Work Wednesday.
Sorry about the crappy pic, but had to use the wide-angle lens on my phone. Busted the regular one last night while working on a bike


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 29, 2017)

Took the 43 Hetch' out for a very short ride and photo shoot.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 29, 2017)

Is that the sun?.....or a train barreling down the tracks straight for you!!!:eek::eek:


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2017)

I have been riding my Shadow to and from work all week.
After work today I pedaled my Western Flyer around...


----------



## mrg (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm a little bummed because I rode my shopping basket up to the Walmart and they said no bikes inside the store...





I already hated Walmart so I'm OK


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 30, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 443193 View attachment 443194
> 
> Took the 43 Hetch' out for a very short ride and photo shoot.




That is 1 cool looking bike!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 30, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 443193 View attachment 443194
> 
> Took the 43 Hetch' out for a very short ride and photo shoot.



I've been eyeballing one of these at a local shop ever since I saw yours....


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2017)

I could not go home empty-handed so I went to Smart and Final for the things I need....



Super fun hill going down








1936 Packard


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2017)

@mrg 
You _REALLY _like taking pics next to that porta-potty don't you


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 30, 2017)

Same place same time same peeps.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 30, 2017)

*Really?   *


With the same peeps?

Peeps
Marshmallow candies in the shape of rabbits and baby chickens. Usually served around Easter.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 30, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> *Really?   *
> 
> 
> With the same peeps?
> ...



Those are horrible...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Mar 30, 2017)

*Hmmm,*

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Peeps


Peeps
Marshmallow candies in the shape of rabbits and baby chickens. Usually served around Easter. Also short "people" dressed up as marshmallow rabbits and baby chickens.


----------



## mrg (Mar 30, 2017)

took the Spitfire around my local loop and yes FordMike I like to park next to the electrical box/fake gas pump/ porta-potty? waiting for the light to change and take some pics


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 31, 2017)

My Nonpareil bicycle....SPEED!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 31, 2017)

1980 Schwinn Deluxe Cruiser, Cabrillo Beach San Pedro Ca.Los Angeles Harbor.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 31, 2017)

1980 Schwinn Deluxe Cruiser..San Pedro Ca.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 31, 2017)

A better shot

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Apr 1, 2017)

Met up with my beautiful mama for a coffee date. We decided to grab some breakfast instead.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 1, 2017)

Couldn't ask for a better day for a long ride....on and off road

took the king louie special out for a cruze around quartz hill and up to the top.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 1, 2017)

genuine Shur-spin accessories. .....dont go off road without em!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 1, 2017)

Just back from a testride: switched out the Continental Retrorides with Schwalbe Fat Franks, and grips weren't fitting these bare-metal bars so I wrapped them in English Bridle. Also tried to increase the spring tension on the Sachs Automatic for a later shift. Seems better, but not quite where I'd like it yet. Will see how we do on the taco run later.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 1, 2017)

had our son drop me and the wife off at the aqua duct trail .went for a long ride up and back,then rode home.great ride,good time for both of us


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 1, 2017)

It's been awhile since I've posted. Cruised this one today!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 1, 2017)

1941 New World - typical early spring day today.

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2017/04/1941-schwinn-new-world.html


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2017)

Rolled over for a new do at the local Barber Shop on the '36 Colson double bar.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 1, 2017)

Three's Company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2017)

I rode my motorcycle down to Cory's house and then I rode my Packard too...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2017)

Happy Sunday! Riding day...





1936 Electric
It is no problem to spend the day riding this bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 2, 2017)

Wards Guy.. said:


> My Nonpareil bicycle....SPEED!!
> 
> View attachment 443878
> 
> ...



love that badge!


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 2, 2017)

coaster bound!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Out for a little evening ride on my '57 Raleigh superbe custom, beautiful day here in Oxfordshire, but its getting chilly as the sun sets.
This bike is so enjoyable to ride, it just makes you feel great!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 2, 2017)

Funeral Bike and Snyder HTB out riding with the Cyclone Coasters


----------



## Cory (Apr 2, 2017)

On my King Sting at the Flea Market this morning


----------



## mike j (Apr 2, 2017)

Beautiful day in N.Y. Went for a long ride, a lot of it on old roads thru Harriman park.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 2, 2017)

Took the roadster out for a spin and a Sculpin


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 2, 2017)

Got home in time to roll the "crusticles" to Happy Hour.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 2, 2017)

Took the snaptank out for a night ride this evening!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2017)

What a great day of riding!
OC riders had a guest from Michigan @Jimmy V  did 45+ miles today on his 52 hornet. I'm pretty sure he had a good time…















We also bumped into Tony from Chicago Bikes on his last day in California. Good luck Tony!





Ice cream sandwich treat at my house when we're done. Thanks for coming out and riding Jim; it was a fun time.


----------



## mrg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yesterday on a 79 Spitfire


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 2, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Had to venture out to hanl some biz, took JLB2 for a lil 2 wheel motion on this beautiful March Tuesday.
> Dropped the saddle about an inch, really liking the ride on this frame now.
> 
> View attachment 442425 View attachment 442426 View attachment 442427 View attachment 442430



Nice ride Scott, didn't you offer this frame up for sale a while back?


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 2, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> Nice ride Scott, didn't you offer this frame up for sale a while back?




Thanks! That was a different frame, same type and year, but a different one.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 2, 2017)

Ah! Ok. I was going to say the fork looked different, you mentioned you really like the  ride of that frame. I've been kinda wanting one to run with no fenders. Really big difference for adult riders?


----------



## Fltwd57 (Apr 2, 2017)

Rode the '48 Higgins Deluxe on the Cyclone ride today..










..Then Marty met us for lunch after the Motorbike ride on his stunning H-D Motorcyke...


----------



## partsguy (Apr 3, 2017)

I put my Radiobike tank back together and went around town, while the bike "shook, rattled, and rolled". I will tear it down for a full rebuild and mild restoration soon. No sense in having the tank hold me up!


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Apr 3, 2017)

My Daughter and i, She rode the 53 Roadmaster and I the 51 Panther..great day in Long Beach So cal.



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozman (Apr 3, 2017)

1940 Westfield going for a ride with a 1946ish Columbia on the Mt. Vernon trail 





Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 3, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 444586 genuine Shur-spin accessories. .....dont go off road without em!



They'll poke your eyes out.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2017)

This is my 1941 Firestone Pilot that I don't ride very much…







It's a great bike; built by Huffman.


----------



## Cory (Apr 4, 2017)

Wanted to get a ride in this morning between wrenching on bicycles I bought over the weekend to flip (ended up with 10 in total). Been at it since 4am. Took a little ride before I get the kids up for school. It's a good day [emoji1]


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2017)

This morning I rode my Packard over to the carpool location for work..





And back home. Great to have a basket to throw everything in.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Apr 5, 2017)

Today feels like a blacked out tripl speed eclectic dinosaur day











Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Apr 5, 2017)

Road my first real bike today around the neighborhood.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2017)

Rode my 1937 Syracues to the carpool pick up this morning...



Both Westfield Wednesday and ride your bike to work Wednesday








Wonderful ride today that I could go on and on about; bore most...



My shoelace wrapped itself around my pedal and stopped me.
I'm going to try to remember to use the double knot from now on.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 5, 2017)

1958 Raleigh Sports 4-speed this evening.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 6, 2017)

NONE>>>>Supposed to SNOW this afternoon....if it stops raining!  I HATE this SH-T!!!!!

Mike


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2017)

Great ride here today with @Jimmy V from MIchigan...





This is where we met @Cory




This is where we met @hatz4katz






This is where we had a donut




TK Burger is one of the last small places left on Coast Highway in Huntington Beach




Jim wanted to ride further so we headed north and bumped into @mrg






OC beach ride would not be complete without tacos from Tio Flaco's



And Neapolitan ice cream sandwiches



Thanks Jim for coming out and enjoying the California dream


----------



## okozzy (Apr 6, 2017)

Took the Nishiki out for a test ride...smooth like butta!


----------



## Cory (Apr 6, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Great ride here today with @Jimmy V from MIchigan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a great ride today with some new friends![emoji1] [emoji106]


----------



## mrg (Apr 6, 2017)

Meet up with some of the OC guys for some HB ridin!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2017)

After the OC beach ride yesterday; I rode over to check on Hippie Mike because he didn't show up…



The last time I saw him was Sunday in Long Beach when we rode together; and he took off by himself home with injury pain and swelling...





He is OK now. The swelling has gone down, he is resting up, taking his meds, and preparing for Sunday's ride.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 7, 2017)

Dying to get on this...haven't had it out since I finished it...snowy and 37 degrees right now....CRAP!


----------



## StoneWoods (Apr 7, 2017)

I took my Panther to the dam. Still chilly out.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2017)

happy Friday.
I rode my Western Flyer over to the barbershop for a haircut…



I installed this bicycle mirror today and like it





Feeling fresh I pedaled over to my favorite taco place





It was really wonderful having lunch with my bike


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 7, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> 1958 Raleigh Sports 4-speed this evening.



Really nice!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> happy Friday.
> I rode my Western Flyer over to the barbershop for a haircut…
> 
> I installed this bicycle mirror today and like it
> ...



Looking sharp


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 7, 2017)

Took JLB2.1 out for a quick pop run while projects were on simmer.


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2017)

Took my Birthday bike out for a spin in between going to estate sales and picking the kids up from school. April 1978 frame with  May 25, 1978 badge (my b-day). Sure rides smooth, great for no hands @tripple3 moves. Hoping to ride it to Orange on Sunday for the Circle City ride with the Hippy and Tripple3.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Looking sharp




Thanks Mike.
We needed some wet food for our cat, Cleo so I took my bike with the basket…







Pet Supply has a whole new section called "cat country"



I love riding my bike.


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 7, 2017)

Took the 1938 Shelby-built Western Flyer for a spin. Effortless rider,pinstriping on the tank,ding work on the aluminum S torpeo hornlight,wiring it up,..closer,....

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 7, 2017)

Took my '45 Elgin for a short ride today.


----------



## None (Apr 7, 2017)

You guys she's finally home! And incredibly fun, scary and difficult to ride. My 86 Schwinn Madison is, after 3 years (lol), done! Took her for a little test ride earlier.Gotta get used to lightweights.


----------



## mrg (Apr 7, 2017)

Headed to the end of the tracks


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 8, 2017)

Desireé said:


> You guys she's finally home! And incredibly fun, scary and difficult to ride. My 86 Schwinn Madison is, after 3 years (lol), done! Took her for a little test ride earlier.Gotta get used to lightweights. View attachment 448061 View attachment 448062 View attachment 448063



Really nice Desireé, love those forks!
After riding roadsters that twitchy steering is a real eye opener! Enjoy riding it


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 8, 2017)

Out on my '55 Rudge special, sorting out the Sturmey Archer 3-speed and twist-grip changer.
Did 15 miles around country lanes in glorious sunshine and I'm getting used to the speed now.....and the brake!


----------



## ballooney (Apr 8, 2017)

So sick of the rain but with it comes rained out baseball games and time to ride with my son.  Out on our green bikes today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 8, 2017)

'40 and '41 Ace tagged siblings.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 8, 2017)

Out on the 66 with a new motor.


----------



## None (Apr 8, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Really nice Desireé, love those forks!
> After riding roadsters that twitchy steering is a real eye opener! Enjoy riding it




Thank you!! I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 8, 2017)

1941 Monkey Wards


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 8, 2017)

Wife took her depenable 52 Schwinn standard and I the 40 deluxe ( lol ) DX street klunker out to pick up some flowers and a stop at an antique shop looking for more old stuff. .....


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 8, 2017)

Spring cleaning and light maintenance means riding a couple bikes after cleaning them up a bit: 1958 Raleigh Sports and 1946 Hercules Model C.


----------



## mrg (Apr 9, 2017)

Ready for orange


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Cycled up into the Chiltern Hills here in Oxfordshire on another glorious day.

 
Went to one of my brothers house for a surprise party to celebrate my mums 75th birthday on Tuesday.
She got a little overwhelmed, but blew out the candles on her big cake.

 
Parked my bike by my nephews bikes under the shade of a big cherry tree.

 
Red Kites were making the most of the cloudless sky (you'll need to zoom in to see it!).

 
Stopped off just along the road to see the fantastical Maharajahs Well.
Built by the Maharajah of Benares to thank a Victorian water engineer for his work. On discovering there was no fresh water supply in the engineers home village he paid for this well to be constructed in 1864, ot remained in use for over 70 years.
It's a gloriously bonkers sight an a traditional English village!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 9, 2017)

My Cruiser Alloy  SS, Nice bike,1st time on it in a couple of years.The wife rode her Electra Hawaii. Took a 12 mile ride,stopped for burgers/beer. Perfect day


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 9, 2017)

First ride of the new to me today 1979 Schwinn Mag Scrambler,  my 70s Scramblers are multiplying. This is number 4....


----------



## None (Apr 9, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 448862




Fun! You guys are awesome.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 9, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Fun! You guys are awesome.




Head on over!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 9, 2017)

My Sweetie rode her Western Flyer to church with me this morning on my Elgin Tiki cruiser...





I met Cory at the river trail and rode up to Orange for the Circle City ride...







Happy Palm Sunday


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 9, 2017)

More cleaning - 1946 Hercules and 1947 Schwinn New World got some refreshing and some time on the road.


----------



## whizzer kid (Apr 9, 2017)

Rode these , 49 whizzer today , the pan earlier this week on my Birthday.
  Glad the snow is hopefully all gone here in NY.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 9, 2017)

Dusted off the old Shovel


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 9, 2017)

Picked this late 68 Apple Krate,got it rideable a couple of hours later.













Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Apr 9, 2017)

Been a hard weekend. Amidst the good news and opportunities in regards to my artwork and exhibitions... My personal life had some turmoil. 

I ended up breaking off a very serious and long term relationship last night. Today was about enjoying what I have and remembering that it's all part of the ride. I have grown stronger and will continue to because of everything. 

So tonight before dark hit, I took my girl out for a spin. Now that I'm alone, it's actually the longest ride I've had a chance to do. Tomorrow maybe I'll ride to the nearby bar and do the 'drinks after work' I always was talking about.


----------



## None (Apr 9, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Been a hard weekend. Amidst the good news and opportunities in regards to my artwork and exhibitions... My personal life had some turmoil.
> 
> I ended up breaking off a very serious and long term relationship last night. Today was about enjoying what I have and remembering that it's all part of the ride. I have grown stronger and will continue to because of everything.
> 
> ...




Just gotta keep on riding! @Kstone  Best medicine are those two wheels. I'm here if you need an ear girl! ♡


----------



## Cory (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm on my 1978 Schwinn Spitfire Birthday bike today. A wonderful day riding in the great Southern California weather. Perfection! Tripple3 and I peddled up to Orange from Fountain Valley. I'm guessing we did close to 30 miles today, it was refreshing 








I rode with Tripple3, here he is trying to sneak up on me on the Santa Ana river trail. 



Hands free rider!


----------



## Kstone (Apr 9, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Just gotta keep on riding! @Kstone  Best medicine is those two wheels. I'm here if you need an ear girl! ♡



I may take you up on that! It's about time to get to know each other better anyways ;]


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 9, 2017)

Sunday ride and Saturday rides










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2017)

I rode my Western Flyer to the carpool meet up location and back home today...





This bike rides great


----------



## horizonblue (Apr 10, 2017)

Never take pictures or even had a camera but rode this today for the first time. Need to make a few changes.


----------



## Kstone (Apr 10, 2017)

I went out to the local bar like I mentioned last night. Today was a great day. It's been so long since I had so much fun.

My friend and I went down to the local tavern right by my house. We had some good drinks in the garden. My bike's back wheel went off kilter and was rubbing pretty bad. I should have brought a wrench. But next door is an art studio that is new to town and I work at the neighboring town's art studio. I figured hey, even if this is weird at first...this will be ok in  the end.
So let my drunk self into his closed, but unlocked studio and asked him for a wrench. He was confused until he realized who I was. Then he greeted us in and we bonded in his studio for a good hour. He even fixed my bike for me and loved her! Told me about  his fixed gear he built a few years back. Then we got  to see all his works in progress and left with stickers in hand and art nights planned.
So we drunkenly biked home.

I need more days like this. 

 






 my fraaaand cheesing





Home & happy


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2017)

I took off in the dark on my Elgin Tiki cruiser to catch the sunrise at the beach...






About the same time is the full moon setting...








Pretty much paradise; look for dolphins going by.


----------



## Kstone (Apr 11, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I took off in the dark on my Elgin Tiki cruiser to catch the sunrise at the beach...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy cow is that such a great treat!


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 11, 2017)

This one is for @tripple3, cruisin my Schwinn bmx rat this morning. It's a good day!


----------



## Cory (Apr 11, 2017)

Took a brake from working at my house and met @tripple3 for a ride to Huntington Beach Pier for some burgers.  Great time!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> This one is for @tripple3, cruisin my Schwinn bmx rat this morning. It's a good day!
> 
> View attachment 449810
> 
> View attachment 449811




A riding day is always a good day
I rode my Honda over to an appointment and parked by this super cool Triumph


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2017)

I rode my Western Flyer down to meet @Cory for a beach ride to lunch...





I love their Ahi sandwich


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 11, 2017)

Evening ride with this 1941 New World Schwinn.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 11, 2017)

Took the DX for a little evening ride!
Frank




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (Apr 12, 2017)

Took 8 Ball out.  Met up with Mr. Frog. 

  He is on right sitting in the pond at the edge on above photo...[look two inches down from bell on right]


Then went over to talk to Mr. turtle.

 

   He just got a pedicure......He was excited


He really likes Panthers.  He enjoyed the eight ball on the rack. Wanted to "eat" it.

 

 then went over to visit with Hoppy the Frog

 His brother Pete was right next to him


Left the pond and went to sit by Mr. Fence and think about what I should be doing instead of riding around today.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 12, 2017)

'36 Colson Flyer into what I hope is only a half day at work.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 12, 2017)

Took my '40 American Flyer for a little ride after installing the drop stand I got in the mail today.


----------



## tacklebox (Apr 12, 2017)

Rode this yesterday probably take it for a quick spin tonight



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 12, 2017)

I went for a ride on this jalopy and didn't see a single turtle or frog.


----------



## Jimmy V (Apr 12, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> After the OC beach ride yesterday; I rode over to check on Hippie Mike because he didn't show up…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy V (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice that you checked up on him... get well Hippie Mike!  Get well so you can keep doing those amazing track stands...


----------



## Jimmy V (Apr 12, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Great ride here today with @Jimmy V from MIchigan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks for the ride and a great time!  Appreciate the hospitality. Good to meet you all and make new friends. And to experience the beauty of So. Cal. on vintage bikes. Look forward to doing it again next trip out (hopefully this fall).


----------



## Jimmy V (Apr 12, 2017)

Cory said:


> I had a great ride today with some new friends![emoji1] [emoji106]



Thanks Cory... I agree!  Good meeting you.  Looking forward to my next trip out.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 13, 2017)

I went for a morning ride on the 41 Air Flite and my 36 Firestone. Passing through a small nearby town last fall I saw the AirFlite leaning against a tree on someones' property with a "free" sign on it. It had been standing there almost a month and nobody wanted to adopt this baby. Only think missing was the rack and dropstand. Luckiest find I ever made.


----------



## Kstone (Apr 13, 2017)

My life is still the equivalent of a tropical storm...




Today, of all days, during a time, of all times, I drove past this little library, and remembered I get to choose the next chapter.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 13, 2017)

the tinker said:


> Took 8 Ball out.  Met up with Mr. Frog. View attachment 450214  He is on right sitting in the pond at the edge on above photo...[look two inches down from bell on right]View attachment 450215
> Then went over to talk to Mr. turtle.View attachment 450216 View attachment 450217   He just got a pedicure......He was excitedView attachment 450219
> He really likes Panthers.  He enjoyed the eight ball on the rack. Wanted to "eat" it.View attachment 450220 View attachment 450221 then went over to visit with Hoppy the FrogView attachment 450222 His brother Pete was right next to himView attachment 450223
> Left the pond and went to sit by Mr. Fence and think about what I should be doing instead of riding around today.View attachment 450226
> ...





the tinker said:


> Took 8 Ball out.  Met up with Mr. Frog. View attachment 450214  He is on right sitting in the pond at the edge on above photo...[look two inches down from bell on right]View attachment 450215
> Then went over to talk to Mr. turtle.View attachment 450216 View attachment 450217   He just got a pedicure......He was excitedView attachment 450219
> He really likes Panthers.  He enjoyed the eight ball on the rack. Wanted to "eat" it.View attachment 450220 View attachment 450221 then went over to visit with Hoppy the FrogView attachment 450222 His brother Pete was right next to himView attachment 450223
> Left the pond and went to sit by Mr. Fence and think about what I should be doing instead of riding around today.View attachment 450226
> ...





the tinker said:


> Took 8 Ball out.  Met up with Mr. Frog. View attachment 450214  He is on right sitting in the pond at the edge on above photo...[look two inches down from bell on right]View attachment 450215
> Then went over to talk to Mr. turtle.View attachment 450216 View attachment 450217   He just got a pedicure......He was excitedView attachment 450219
> He really likes Panthers.  He enjoyed the eight ball on the rack. Wanted to "eat" it.View attachment 450220 View attachment 450221 then went over to visit with Hoppy the FrogView attachment 450222 His brother Pete was right next to himView attachment 450223
> Left the pond and went to sit by Mr. Fence and think about what I should be doing instead of riding around today.View attachment 450226
> ...



hay tinker dave are you losing it !!!!!! ha ha what a guy!!! ha ha I hope you make it to memory lane !!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 13, 2017)

The Whitney chain is working nicely!


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 14, 2017)

Took the Hawthorne out for a spin then went back and got the DX and the pooch and went for another ride! Good weather is here
Frank









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 14, 2017)

I rode this down the sidewalk and that was far enough for me  

My son is scrubbing all the spray paint off of it. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 14, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> The Whitney chain is working nicely!
> View attachment 450957 View attachment 450958



That's gorgeous!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 14, 2017)

Nothing special for me, I took my son's Specialized for a spin after getting it back in riding order for him.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Perfect day for a bike ride…


----------



## Kstone (Apr 15, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Perfect day for a bike ride…




Ahhhh my god. I wanna come! If I start riding, I'll see you in a few weeks :eek:


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Another lovely day in Oxfordshire, went out late afternoon on my ladies model Rudge.
Ended up breaking a cotter pin, and walking home  for 2 miles!
Always tomorrow!


----------



## mrg (Apr 15, 2017)

Another fun ride with the Foothill Flyers


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 15, 2017)

Beautiful day out today. Wife and I took a ride to get some lunch.
Frank








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I rode my Honda up to Monrovia and got to ride the 36 Colson long wheelbase double bar







With some ice cream...
Thank you @rustjunkie for the awesome rider for the ride


----------



## partsguy (Apr 15, 2017)

Driver seat view....[emoji6]



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## partsguy (Apr 15, 2017)

About to have a bite to eat...



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 15, 2017)

Burning calories and enjoying the scenery. ..


----------



## COB (Apr 15, 2017)

Today I rode my 36 Schwinn Packard while my granddaughter rode her brother's bike. She is about a

 

  month out from graduating from training wheels on her Barbie bike. She is really enjoying her new found freedom!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 15, 2017)

I converted this 1958 Raleigh Sports to 48-22 gearing on the FW four-speed hub. It's a great riding bike and really in good shape for its age.

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2017/04/happy-easter.html


----------



## Bozman (Apr 15, 2017)

1922 Mead Ranger with Velocity Blunt 35s New Departure Model A and Model M.  The Model stops surprising well for 100 years old.  





Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 15, 2017)

Shelby dreamin'














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 16, 2017)

Easter ride with my dad, my brother @Jay81 and his kids


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 16, 2017)

Got the Packard out today. Happy Easter.


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 16, 2017)

Rode a few,Left CoastCycles is open weekends.







Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter!

1947 Schwinn Continental









https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2017/04/easter-sunday.html


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 16, 2017)

Me and my brother went on a little cruise this evening. I took the 37 RMS and he rode my 39 schwinn bmx.


----------



## SHO2010 (Apr 16, 2017)

Just finished cleaning up this 3 speed Mossberg I got for free, put new tires on it stripped it to the frame re-greased everything and sold it for $130.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter
My Sweetie and I went on a ride... on her 42 Schwinn New World and me on my Packard...





Dinner at Stonefire
And a movie from Redbox







She still needs to try the bike a little more before she decides if she likes it


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 16, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Easter
> My sweetie and I went on a ride... on her 42 Schwin new world and me on my Packard...
> 
> 
> ...





I hope she does like it - that's a great bike in a great color. The early ones from WWII and earlier are fillet brazed and were built by hand. You're not going to find a hand brazed bike for what you can buy a New World (especially a ladies' model) for today. They're one of the best 'values' you can buy in old bikes.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 17, 2017)

Went for an afternoon spin on the ladies model Rudge.
Stopped off at the old railway bridge where my cotter pin snapped the other day,

 
Went up Cholsey Hill,

 
At least she has brakes,


 
At the end of that railway line, an old steam tank engine,

 
At least it's not raining.....yet!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 17, 2017)

Out practicing high speed brake slides with my buddy...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 17, 2017)

Post Office run on the '36 Colson and '39 Monark 4Bar.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 17, 2017)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Out practicing high speed brake slides with my buddy...
> View attachment 452899 View attachment 452901



Feet-up!


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 17, 2017)

Enjoying the warm weather on the Triumph


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hadn't eaten all day and decided to give a local spot another chance. Halfway through the meal we remembered why we don't go here



Had to stop by and wash the taste outta my mouth with something delicious and familiar.


----------



## Kstone (Apr 17, 2017)

Went peddling for photo opportunities. Someone stopped me on the way back saying everyone's been seeing it around town and they all think it's a new electric bike. Oh no buddy, I'm busy building legs of steel!


----------



## horizonblue (Apr 17, 2017)

fboggs1986 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That first pic is so perfect.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 17, 2017)

Had to subdue the sweet tooth before heading home.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 17, 2017)

1941 New World - nice evening for a ride. It'll be American-made bikes the next couple of evenings. Tomorrow is the 18th of April. 









https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2017/04/1941-schwinn-new-world_17.html


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 17, 2017)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Out practicing high speed brake slides with my buddy...
> View attachment 452899 View attachment 452901




Nice!! Missed your ride posts, good to see you again


----------



## blackhawknj (Apr 17, 2017)

Rode to work on my Raleigh  Dl-1. It looks un ridden, original tires, replaced a Raleigh tube. Very smooth ride. Realized it is missing a front brake shoe, with the stirrup brakes that means you have 50 % less stopping power-better than NO stopping power.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 17, 2017)

Late nite PO run with Mike


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 18, 2017)

Posting a little late, but rode these two around the car show at Forest Park, which is were we had our third annual vintage bicycle display. I have all pics of that posted in the events section.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Out on my Rudge special last night, over to see my mum; the rain held off

 

 

 
Then up and out at 4.30 this morning.



View attachment 453243


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 18, 2017)

Don't post here too often, because I don't have the interesting bikes you guys have.  I knock out a lot of miles on my greenways, 25 mi this morning, and it was such a photogenic morning, I stopped to show you guys some of the pretty spots.  I was riding the _Italian Huffy,_ which has been neglected this year, I've been having so much fun on my International.  The greenways are in the flood plains, go up and down the flood plain bluffs, and cross the creek many times.
It was a wonderful overcast cool morning, though it quickly became sunny and warm - this is near one end of the half-mile boardwalk over a marsh, and  that great cool overcast.



tried to photo some ducks and a heron, but phones don't always focus...



like I said, up and down bluffs and across the creeks, etc. - the northern yuppie end of the trail is mostly concrete.






the southern part is mosty macadam - and this is a great place to ride in the summer because of all the shade.



People with cheap tires like concrete better because they're faster on concrete, but with good tires you like macadam better, because you're just as fast and don't have to listen to the tar strips

forgot to mention we had a flash flood last night - this park entrance was barricaded, but I sneaked behind for a great photo op



a shady chicane on the boardwalk



and a portage just below the switchbacks and steepest and tallest bluff on the trail  (you can get through on the right, and there's a foot trail behind the fence in case it gets deeper than this




One of the fastest spots and the darkest spot on the trail goes under a major highway - I knew to expect this chert wash here - there were some 4-inch logs in it.






that's a surveyor's compass on my handlebars.  I bought it to carry in my rando bag map pockets for reconnoitering where the heck are we, but I found a camera mount and put it on the upright, where I find myself using it all the time for gauging the wind direction.

ps, the city will have this cleaned up by tomorrow - I passed 3 inspection crews on my ride today.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 18, 2017)

Interesting evening ride ended up riding on the ramps at park.... She said next time she's going to bring her Mag Scrambler. ...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 18, 2017)

I rode my Honda Shadow to work today and all week...




I'm working on a ride at Knottsberry Farm right now
https://www.facebook.com/janice.kaser/posts/10212949791084388


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 19, 2017)

got a nice cruise in this morning on the 55.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 19, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 453625 got a nice cruise in this morning on the 55.



great light, especially for amber tires


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 19, 2017)

not exactly in a rut - same ride as yesterday, but without the drama....mostly.
All the trail has been cleaned of chert and logs, even the portage spot from yesterday was dry as a bone.
The great part was The first distance ride on my '57 Raleigh Lenton Grand Prix, just completed over the weekend.  (ok, more than a bit modified, built from bare frame). 
The drama, going down a bluff, had a la-la-land ear-bud jogger make a sweeping U-turn 5 feet in front of me.  I was anticipating it, but still, the panic stop on the old Weinmann sidepulls was dramatic.


 



The bike was a joy, cozy, fast, and great climber.


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 19, 2017)

Busy week in the shop! Just time enough for a fun picture!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 19, 2017)

Double Bar ride into work.


 



Ouch:eek:


----------



## mrg (Apr 19, 2017)

Took a couple of red spits (77 & 79) out to the river trail


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 19, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> ...Ouch
> View attachment 453812



he must drive like my dad


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 19, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> not exactly in a rut - same ride as yesterday, but without the drama....mostly.
> All the trail has been cleaned of chert and logs, even the portage spot from yesterday was dry as a bone.
> The great part was The first distance ride on my '57 Raleigh Lenton Grand Prix, just completed over the weekend.  (ok, more than a bit modified, built from bare frame).
> The drama, going down a bluff, had a la-la-land ear-bud jogger make a sweeping U-turn 5 feet in front of me.  I was anticipating it, but still, the panic stop on the old Weinmann sidepulls was dramatic.
> ...



Nice to see that Lenton out and about after all of that work! Great bicycle


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 19, 2017)

Short ride this morning on the Hobbs.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm OUT!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2017)

It's a ride your bike instead of work day…










Beach ride for Hippie Mike and I in a little while.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2017)

Great day riding my 80 year old Syracuse about 30 miles...






Hippie Mike says happy 420
Semi redundant if you participate...






We rode down to Balboa where we met Ron...


----------



## Cory (Apr 20, 2017)

That's what I call the good life [emoji41] [emoji106]


----------



## tacklebox (Apr 20, 2017)

So same bike I always ride unless I'm on my ss 29er it's the only vintage bike I own went for a quick ride tonight thought this was a cool picture



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 20, 2017)

Out for tacos. ...


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Apr 20, 2017)

37 Dayton Huffman Beiwagenmaschine









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 20, 2017)

I didn't actually ride this but couldn't resist taking a snap or two.
Spotted outside my local shops in Wallingford.....

 

 
At the head of the queue!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 21, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> I didn't actually ride this but couldn't resist taking a snap or two.
> Spotted outside my local shops in Wallingford.....View attachment 454314 View attachment 454315
> At the head of the queue!View attachment 454316



I can't find a link to that trike, and would like to, if you can help - thanks


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 21, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> I can't find a link to that trike, and would like to, if you can help - thanks



I'll have a try. I didn't actually see the person riding it so I don't have any information. It did have an Sram gripshift and a tubular frame.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 21, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> I can't find a link to that trike, and would like to, if you can help - thanks



If you search for " challenger hpv" online, go onto the oceancycles website and you'll find what I now know is called a velomobile.
They sell them complete and in kit form.
Hpv = human powered vehicle.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 21, 2017)

another beautiful day!


----------



## mrg (Apr 21, 2017)

Did some local errands on my Shelby Western Flyer


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Another lovely day over here.
Our town centre was closed to traffic for the St. Georges Day Parade, a holiday atmosphere coinciding with Record Store Day and live music from the legendary Wild Willy Barrett and his French Connection! 
Some nice old cars and scooters on show.
1930's Automoto......


 
Some crazy Lambrettas.....


 
My Rudge and an early Lambretta.....

 
Some vehicles you might recognise.....

 
Went for a 10 mile spin on the other Rudge this afternoon......


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 454423 another beautiful day!
> 
> View attachment 454422



Love the photo with the "Californian poppies" in the background.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 22, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


>




Nice snap!


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 22, 2017)

went to burbank today to roll around with king louie!great time!


----------



## None (Apr 22, 2017)

So excited for SoCal summer nights.


----------



## None (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## buickmike (Apr 22, 2017)

Cold beer and tacos. Oh boy!


----------



## None (Apr 22, 2017)

buickmike said:


> Cold beer and tacos. Oh boy!




And bicycle rides! Perfect weather. I don't know if we need much more in life!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 22, 2017)

Desireé said:


> And bicycle rides! Perfect weather. I don't know if we need much more in life!




I had the same idea and rode my favorite heavy bike to the beach...








I had my favorite Tio Flaco's tacos and a Mulita


----------



## John G04 (Apr 23, 2017)

Went for a ride on the bfgoodrich around the neighborhood.Perfect weather for biking today.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 23, 2017)

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2017/04/good-and-bad.html


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 23, 2017)

Will do!


----------



## None (Apr 23, 2017)

Get off me life, I'm riding my bike!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 23, 2017)

Took my grandson up to Tahoe to ski for the first time...We always bring the bikes!!



 

First day skiing...waiting for his lesson to start.



 


After skiing, we usually ride down to the lake for the late afternoon...



 

After three days of skiing and riding, he finally had to admit that he was really, really tired...and I got to ski a few runs with my brother...

Great spring skiing in Tahoe.  Her is my run from Scott chair, Alpine Meadows ski resort...


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 23, 2017)

Took the DX out on today's ride!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 23, 2017)

Wal Mart special 32" wheel Super Cruiser. Big bike smooth as silk


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Apr 24, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 455787



Nice bicycle, what is it?


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you brother! Its a dp harris blue ribbon. ww2 era from what ive been told.i think the frame style is called a single bar roadster based of some old advertising I saw.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 24, 2017)

Cruising the Iver back into time!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 24, 2017)

Went on a 8 mile bike ride to Erma's frozen custard in Utica, MI and made a few stops along the way on my Hawthorn. Got an upside down banana split. Yummy! Now to pedal back....


----------



## ricobike (Apr 24, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> View attachment 455673 Wal Mart special 32" wheel Super Cruiser. Big bike smooth as silk




Now THAT'S a big bike.  I like how the front sprocket is smaller probably to account for the larger wheels .


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 25, 2017)

ricobike said:


> Now THAT'S a big bike.  I like how the front sprocket is smaller probably to account for the larger wheels .




I think so but the rear was too small 16T. I switched it to a 20T then settled on an 18T. Its a typical bog box store bike, no grease,crummy wheel nuts but does have some heavy duty rims,tires and tubes. I gave everything a good lube and it rocks. We'll see how long it lasts


----------



## SHO2010 (Apr 25, 2017)

I got out the 61 Jaguar and my granddaughter rode her Lil Chic


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 26, 2017)

quick one around the block this morning!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Apr 26, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 456744 quick one around the block this morning!




Landing Gear!!! That brings back fond bmx memories!


----------



## Kstone (Apr 26, 2017)

The studio group was going out on their monthly dinner and it just happened to be right next to my apartment. 
Lovely night with beautiful friends.


----------



## mrg (Apr 27, 2017)

Thinning the spitfire heard so taking some for the last ride


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 27, 2017)

took the higgens out this morning. Lil windy,no biggy.got this from cabe member Cory.survivor,still rockin og tires.i swapped out some bent cranks and pedals and its a rider.ill clean it up and polish and wax when i get to it.thanks Cory.he gave me a good deal on it.Bought another from him a couple weeks later.Good guy to deal with.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 27, 2017)

Cruising the neighborhood and fighting crime on my World Imperial.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2017)

Been riding my Honda to and from the shop, to take the truck to Knottsberry farm for work; fun week so far...





After work today I rode my Pilot to the parking structure.


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 27, 2017)

@tripple3 I'm getting the no hands thing down! Haha. I took the RMS out for alittle evening cruise.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> @tripple3 I'm getting the no hands thing down! Haha. I took the RMS out for alittle evening cruise.
> 
> View attachment 457651



Great shot!
Practice practice practice


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Riding to work today on the 'Superbe'. It's cold, but no rain today!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> Cruising the neighborhood and fighting crime on my World Imperial.
> View attachment 457511



Who is that masked man?


----------



## fattyre (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Apr 28, 2017)

I am riding it in my head ok... 46 or 8 or a *something* Columbia



Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 28, 2017)

Really nice night for a ride...



First stop was @Cory 's house on the way to the beach; he had everything I needed... Thanks again






This is Nick. I saw him riding a wheelie into the headwind so I chased him down to meet him.








The new moon is setting now


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 29, 2017)

went for a cruze thru the hood on this fine Saturday morning on the crusty westy. 


 looks like my propeller flew apart! Naw.....just kidding.camera did some creative images! No Shur-spins were harmed !

 im sure ill ride something else later.......


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 29, 2017)

How about riding in the local parade!
In Eureka, it's the Rhododendron Parade. Of course the EFD flashes lights and blares the siren.


 
But, hats off to the Shriners. Most of them were driving the teenie cars, but these three gents with the funny hair needed help getting into the Vdub. Bless their hearts.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 29, 2017)

a lil off road action up to the top of the mountain before dinner.

 oh yeah,she liked it too!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2017)

Colson ride to brefus with the Rustjunkie yesterday morning.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2017)

I rode over to Mike's house to set up a ride with him and Cory tomorrow







Two of my sons were home for the spoils


----------



## burrolalb (Apr 29, 2017)

My new bike cosmic flyer 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Apr 29, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> My new bike cosmic flyer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's freaking AWESOME. Also, nice shot. Where was this taken?


----------



## bikiba (Apr 29, 2017)

this morning i was in HK riding an old rent a bike - 20 hours later i am home wishing i had another chicken nugget ** im hungry! **

Tai Wai to Ting Kok. If you are interested you can see the route here: https://www.strava.com/activities/962187162


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 29, 2017)

bikiba said:


> this morning i was in HK riding an old rent a bike - 20 hours later i am home wishing i had another chicken nugget ** im hungry! **
> 
> Tai Wai to Ting Kok. If you are interested you can see the route here: https://www.strava.com/activities/962187162
> 
> View attachment 458712 View attachment 458713 View attachment 458714 View attachment 458715 View attachment 458716



I've been there, its an incredible city.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2017)

Rode out for a cold brew in G-Town last night.




Stopped at the PO today and shipped out a package


 



Stopped to get a peek at the Moon, Mars and Jupiter on the way to dinner.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2017)

Ladies '39 4Bar got a lil attention on the way home


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 30, 2017)

yup,rockin the rollfast.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 30, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> How about riding in the local parade!
> In Eureka, it's the Rhododendron Parade. Of course the EFD flashes lights and blares the siren.
> View attachment 458491
> But, hats off to the Shriners. Most of them were driving the teenie cars, but these three gents with the funny hair needed help getting into the Vdub. Bless their hearts.
> View attachment 458492



thats awesome! looks like you guys had great weather too.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 30, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Ladies '39 4Bar got a lil attention on the way home
> View attachment 458751



as they should get attention!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 30, 2017)

Spent most of yesterday putting my 36 Hawthorne TRiBar mystery bike together.....



 
Took it out for a test ride to the park a block & half away to check out the circus. 



 
Asked them if I could join the freak show....they took 1 look at me & said no, didn't want to scare the children........



 
Just need to figure out how to loosen the seat post, otherwise, a pretty smooth rider....


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Spent most of yesterday putting my 36 Hawthorne TRiBar mystery bike together.....
> 
> View attachment 458891
> Took it out for a test ride to the park a block & half away to check out the circus.
> ...



Getting it ready for next month's Foothill Flyers ride??


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 30, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Getting it ready for next month's Foothill Flyers ride??


----------



## the2finger (Apr 30, 2017)

Ventura beach Sunday ride


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 30, 2017)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 459030 Ventura beach Sunday ride




WOW......the right color....nice.


----------



## Kstone (Apr 30, 2017)

Family came up from CT to pick me up and go to memory lane and Ann arbor. They got a bunch of goodies and came home early, fixed up my bike some, and rode to dinner. 



 



 

 


Nothing like a sure spin...but one day...


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 30, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Family came up from CT to pick me up and go to memory lane and Ann arbor. They got a bunch of goodies and came home early, fixed up my bike some, and rode to dinner.
> 
> View attachment 459200
> 
> ...



Surprised he's not on a muscle bike!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 30, 2017)

Personal record on my Elgin Tiki cruiser with @Cory and Hippie Mike...



Cory went towards the water we went towards the mountains from here







Mike rode to the top of the dam I got off and pushed my bike up







This is the end of the San Gabriel River Trail that Mike and I rode to from my house












Century ride. Hundred miles round-trip


----------



## ballooney (Apr 30, 2017)

Rolled  the '49 today 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Apr 30, 2017)

I rode with the Hippy and tripple3 this morning for a hour or so. Had a great time. I decided to peel off and head towards the coast and they went north. Epic ride. I ended up doing almost 30 miles non stop and never covered the same ground round trip. EPIC! 
I rode my 81 Schwinn King Sting. 

Here I am in the San Gabriel river trail at PCH. 




When I started south on PCH I ended up riding with a group of about 50 road bikes. My first time. They yell A LOT!  every time I passed someone 3 or 4 of them would scream "rider on the left" or "rider on the right". So being the gracious rider I am I kept passing the same group, then at the next stop light let them go first, then pass them again. They must of yelled "rider passing on the left or right" 20 times before I gave up and peddled away. [emoji23] 
It was so ridiculous that quite a few of the riders in the group were laughing. They couldn't get enough of it. No matter how many time I did it the same 3 riders would scream out "rider passing on the left". 






I finally made it back to my hometown of Huntington Beach.



The pier in the background.  This was about 9am and it was packed! People everywhere. Beautiful day.




This is a semi normal sight here in Surf City. Surfboard sticking out of some random convertible.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2017)

Lemon Festival ride in Upland with Lulu, Pedalpusher and Vintage Paintworks.


----------



## Kstone (Apr 30, 2017)

The last hotel night before getting home from the swaps this weekend....

Goodnight Schwinn Hornet


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 30, 2017)

Sunday routine 
Disney hang out
'36 Hawthorne 







Street tacos







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 30, 2017)

Went for a quick local ride with my buddy Steve...


 

Steve likes to jump off things...


----------



## King Louie (Apr 30, 2017)

Rolled around on a Green Phantom framed Klunker


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 1, 2017)

After the rain stopped, I was able to enjoy the Spring day. Here's My Elgin by a lilac bush.


----------



## Cory (May 1, 2017)

Kstone said:


> The last hotel night before getting home from the swaps this weekend....
> 
> Goodnight Schwinn Hornet
> View attachment 459423



Maybe the best post ever on the Cabe! I would like to nominate this for the best of 2017, wait do we do to that here? We should![emoji23] [emoji106]


----------



## Jimmy V (May 1, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Personal record on my Elgin Tiki cruiser with @Cory and Hippie Mike...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy V (May 1, 2017)

Very impessive! You guys are so rugged!   100 miles... I've done that on a light road bike but on a heavy cruiser not yet. Looks like a beautiful ride.


----------



## tripple3 (May 1, 2017)

Jimmy V said:


> Very impessive! You guys are so rugged!   100 miles... I've done that on a light road bike but on a heavy cruiser not yet. Looks like a beautiful ride.




It really was beautiful. Mike and I will do it again sometime I'm sure but I'm not in a hurry...
Not sure I'm going to ride my bicycle today but I did ride my Honda


----------



## mike j (May 1, 2017)

Took a ride down Johnsontown road, in the village. Always thought of it as a step back in time. It used to go to Johnsontown which ended when Harriman park was formed in the 30's. Now it doesn't go anywhere. Stopped at this big rock, I think that primitive peoples were here before me.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2017)

mike j said:


> Took a ride down Johnsontown road, in the village. Always thought of it as a step back in time. It used to go to Johnsontown which ended when Harriman park was formed in the 30's. Now it doesn't go anywhere. Stopped at this big rock, I think that primitive peoples were here before me.



Apparently they don't call it Johnsontown for nothing


----------



## birdzgarage (May 1, 2017)

Rode the 54 columbia after dinner.first ride with it kinda dialed in.just rebuilt the Torrington 10s,perfect nickle lobdells were a swap meet score for my buddy zach.he passed the good deal on to me!


 

 these wheels are laser straight.my og sears allstates not as good.they are gonna have to be retired. Still a geat evening ride!


----------



## Pedal pushers (May 1, 2017)

Here's a few pics from Sunday's ride to the Lemon festival-

 

 

 

 

 

 I rode my simple comfy Victorian Columbia :-D  rode about 6 miles round trip... great time with friends. Found beautiful Victorian homes on the way down...here's one. Beautiful details on the wood! It's tough to see in this shot :-/


----------



## mrg (May 1, 2017)

took the 77 Spitfire on a summer  evening


----------



## birdzgarage (May 2, 2017)




----------



## burrolalb (May 2, 2017)

Desireé said:


> That's freaking AWESOME. Also, nice shot. Where was this taken?



Thank you i took it at the santa fe dam thats where i ride usually  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## None (May 2, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> Thank you i took it at the santa fe dam thats where i ride usually
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk




Me too!! I always ride there.


----------



## burrolalb (May 2, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Me too!! I always ride there.  View attachment 460211



Ya it's a nice spot to ride i usually ride in the evening or the morning on Saturdays   

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## None (May 2, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> Ya it's a nice spot to ride i usually ride in the evening or the morning on Saturdays
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk




Me too! Usually stop for lunch and beer after.


----------



## burrolalb (May 2, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Me too! Usually stop for lunch and beer after.



Ya now i could ride the trail and get a beer at lauganitas for a beer and ride back its  a lot of fun ... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (May 2, 2017)

Just pulled out the Victory


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 2, 2017)

Took the 1946.5 Higgins for a spin.....quite warm today......


----------



## marching_out (May 2, 2017)

Just picked this up tonight...pumped up the tires and took it for a spin up and down the driveway. This is the first muscle bike I've owned. Couldn't pass it up and thought I might flip it to get some other bikes.


----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2017)

I rode my Elgin Tiki cruiser to the bank...







Tiki Joe wants to go on another ride


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 2, 2017)

Love that Tiki Joe!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 3, 2017)

beautiful day for a ride!

 got the kool license plate topper from my homeboy dave.i dig it!


----------



## bikiba (May 3, 2017)

bikiba said:


> this morning i was in HK riding an old rent a bike - 20 hours later i am home wishing i had another chicken nugget ** im hungry! **




Full story here: https://bombayscorchers.blogspot.com/2017/05/micro-scorch-hk-edition.html

with more pix of Chinese Ronald McDonald and an old dude on a tiny pink folding bike who raced me and my friend    he said "you want to play??"


----------



## StoneWoods (May 3, 2017)

I went for a spin on the 51 Special Deluxe yesterday


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2017)

Morning ride into work on the Snyder built Hawthorne Twin Bar.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 3, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Morning ride into work on the Snyder built Hawthorne Twin Bar.




hold the phone! 
did fordmike go hands-free?? 
:eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> hold the phone!
> did fordmike go hands-free??
> :eek:



Yeah, but didn't get the perfect pic. I'll try again on the way home


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 3, 2017)

Took the '41 Schwinn for a spin. Rides NICE! 



 
@Jay81


----------



## None (May 3, 2017)

Lost this book during my move and didn't get to finish. So glad I found it. Lovely ride today. Gotta keep pedaling. Don't mind that insanely bent crank arm!  She's still a pretty girl!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 3, 2017)

Took the new to me 56 JC Higgins for it's first ride to drop off some bike parts at the post office . Brought it home and added some color to it with modern tires that make pedalling alot easier. ... ( needs a original paint red tank again  ) ......


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 3, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Lost this book during my move and didn't get to finish! So glad I found it. Lovely ride today. Gotta keep pedaling! Don't mind that insanely bent crank arm!  She's still a pretty girl!
> View attachment 461020 View attachment 461021 View attachment 461024 View attachment 461026



Sure is a pretty bike. ....


----------



## Kstone (May 3, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Took the '41 Schwinn for a spin. Rides NICE!
> View attachment 460911
> @Jay81



That bike is the most gorgeous thing I have ever seen


----------



## None (May 3, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Sure is a pretty bike. ....




Thank you! @Thonyv1974_


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 3, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Took the '41 Schwinn for a spin. Rides NICE!
> View attachment 460911
> @Jay81



Awesome. .


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 4, 2017)

Kstone said:


> That bike is the most gorgeous thing I have ever seen






Thonyv1974_ said:


> Awesome. .




Thanks. I got it from my brother @Jay81 He bought it last year I believe and it was just rust. He took it mostly apart and cleaned it up so the blue and white paint would show. Put new tires on it, re-greased everything. I can pedal really fast, really easy. It's a keeper for sure! I only got it because of a trade. Sorry brother, you aren't getting it back  lol


----------



## birdzgarage (May 4, 2017)

early morning klunker kruise....very nice out at 530 this morning


----------



## Cory (May 4, 2017)

On my 78 Spitfire Birthday bike. I'm standing about 1mile north of the river mouth into the ocean in Huntington Beach CA. Sun is shining and should be some interesting people out sunbathing and riding bikes. Look forward to the excitement. 
The Hippy and tripple3 are about a mile behind me. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (May 4, 2017)

Cory said:


> The Hippy and tripple3 are about a mile behind me.




not for long


----------



## tripple3 (May 4, 2017)

Hippie was waiting for us when we got to the end of the river trail


----------



## Cory (May 4, 2017)

Just sat for a early lunch at Charlie's Chili Newport Pier. 
Mike's silhouette and our bikes in the background.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (May 4, 2017)

Fun day riding my Elgin with the OC riders...


----------



## mrg (May 4, 2017)

Couldn't make it down to the OC so did a local east side ride, winter rain  washed away most of he homeless so able to go to the old RxR bridge without worry!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 4, 2017)

Went for a quick ride at my local spot...10/14/1951 Black Phantom.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2017)

Internet's been on the fritz, so headed down to get the modem checked out. Yup, no bueno, so got set up with the newest model at no charge. Had a special going, so upgraded from 20 megs to 150 for literally $5 more! Sweet! Look out CABE! I'm comin' in hot!!!


----------



## tripple3 (May 5, 2017)

Happy fifth day O' May


----------



## tripple3 (May 5, 2017)

My 1940 Western Flyer...






It's a ride your  bike instead of work day


----------



## tripple3 (May 5, 2017)

My 36 Electric has been parked with a flat tire since the last time I rode it; at least two weeks...





I installed new Schwalbie Fat Franks and tubes today and a vintage mirror I picked up at the swat meet. Thanks Rob and @Velocipedist Co. 



I forgot how nice new tires ride.
Also thanks to @fordmike65 for delivery


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Pedal pushers (May 6, 2017)

Started the Monark ride early with my little Angel baby Penny. Unfortunately, Penny is not big enough for her bike yet :-/ ...
She rode her royal baby bike.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 6, 2017)

Ride your bike to the parade day , curbside parking. ...


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 6, 2017)

Taking the W.F. out for an afternoon ride.


----------



## SHO2010 (May 6, 2017)

I finished up a 3 speed stick shift Stingray from parts I got at  Ann Arbor last week.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 6, 2017)

Out for a ride on an old Westfield rider...Great day for a ride!!



 

 

More condo-houses being squeezed into a small piece of land...


----------



## jacob9795 (May 6, 2017)

I just finished truing my rear wheel and took my bike for a spin for the first time. This bike has been a blast to work on. Thanks to those that have helped me get this far with my project...

-Jake


----------



## dnc1 (May 7, 2017)

Pedal pushers said:


> View attachment 462202 View attachment 462203 View attachment 462204 View attachment 462205 View attachment 462206 Started the Monark ride early with my little Angel baby Penny. Unfortunately, Penny is not big enough for her bike yet :-/ ...
> She rode her royal baby bike.



Great photos!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 7, 2017)

Today, took out my finally finished '57 Raleigh Lenton tribute with our Sunday morning riding group.



The entire bottom of the bike is incorrect, but wonderful - the entire top of the bike is correct.
I built this entirely bolt-on, without altering the 1957 (bare) frame from its original condition.

Four of us peeled off from the group downtown and headed to Pearl for coffee and pastry
The morning light was horrible for photography, and bouncing off the glass of the coffee shop.
The company, though, was wonderful, and couldn't ask for a better morning - starting off at 60.



Tad (petritl), John, Lou (LouB) and we ran across the guy from Bike World who built Lou's wheelset - but I already forgot his name - maybe Lou can fix this.


It was like a L'Eroica convention with our old bikes - the passers-by had never seen so many downtube shifters in one place


 Tad's chrome Lygie making his debut ride, (oops)'s Vista, Lou's Torpado and my Lenton - John was on his Cannondale.
(sorry for the light, but I like the star on Tad's Lygie)



We got a lot of nice compliments on our "classic" bikes, including a British gentleman who seemed quite fond of my Lenton.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 7, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> View attachment 462501 Taking the W.F. out for an afternoon ride.



beauty


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 7, 2017)

1938 Elgin Twin bar in front of the 1925 Packard Proving Grounds Shelby Township Michigan.


----------



## rollfaster (May 7, 2017)

After a bearing service and new grease, took out my old Elgin around the Neighborhood.


----------



## fboggs1986 (May 7, 2017)

Went to a local Cars and Coffee meet this morning






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frank 81 (May 7, 2017)

54 BFG Spitfire


----------



## dnc1 (May 7, 2017)

It was the annual classic vehicle rally today in my town.
Went for a spin on the Rudge and ended up in the Kinecroft, lots of interesting vehicles on display.
Nice Aston with a superleggera badge.....


Shelby Daytona racer.....

 
Crazy 4 wheel drive VW racer with Audi V6 engine in the back.....

 


 
Some great bikes too, I love Triumphs.....

 
Another great VW, its registration (license) plate is 13US, with the 1 & 3 closely spaced this actually reads as 'BUS', cool.....

 
All in all, a lovely afternoon.


----------



## frank 81 (May 7, 2017)

5  miles Today!


----------



## None (May 7, 2017)

Had a great time at the Coasters swap and ride.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 7, 2017)

My first "truck" new tires and away we goooo!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 7, 2017)

Ride #1 today...Started riding about 10 AM towards the Don Edwards S. F. Bay National Wildlife Refuge, a nice 12 mile loop...







 

Tripple3 shot...


----------



## Pedal pushers (May 7, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Great photos!




Thank you!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 7, 2017)

Ride #2... Called my buddy Steve for lunch...Picked up sammies and rode across town for another 12 mile loop to his house...



 


 

Took a pic of the old farm, lost to 800 condos...



 

Almost home...hope the train car graffiti helps tomorrow morning!


----------



## petritl (May 7, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> beauty


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 7, 2017)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Ride #2... Called my buddy Steve for lunch...Picked up sammies and rode across town for another 12 mile loop to his house...
> View attachment 463300
> View attachment 463301
> 
> ...



That looks nice, I'd like to find a nice bike path in my area or somewhat close by for me and my son to ride. I envy being able to just get up in the morning and hit a path, just a nice relaxing ride.


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2017)

Yesterday I rode my blue New World girls bike with the Cyclone Coasters. And this morning I rode my Western Flyer out to watch the sun come up...












48° here in Fountain Valley at sun up


----------



## birdzgarage (May 8, 2017)

i rode my 41 huffman firestone pilot that i bought at the coaster swap!

 thanks for a smokin deal mark! It went to a good home.


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2017)

[QUOTE="Birdzcad64, post: 725503, member:  i rode my 41 huffman firestone pilot that i bought at the coaster swap! thanks for a smokin deal mark! It went to a good home.[/QUOTE]

I'm glad you got it Jason.
This afternoon I put on my persons supreme pedals that Marty gave me yesterday at the Coaster swap
Thanks again Marty! They look awesome


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 8, 2017)

Old Record Plant building in Sausalito. It's likely going to be gutted or torn down soon, bummer. I would love to see a list of everyone that's walked through that door over the years.


----------



## 2jakes (May 8, 2017)

Western Flyer!


----------



## Brian R. (May 8, 2017)

The remains of this 1937 CCM Flyte was found in the loft above a garage following a house purchase in St. Catherines, Ontario, Canada. I really wanted to ride it today so I added some parts I had available. Cabers have told me the Persons seat dates from 1937/38 so I thought it was a good fit for this bike (the toolbox seat is too valuable to sit on). The chain was a bit too small so it didn't fit right in the fender but I'll fix that later. Anyway, I had a nice ride through the park.


----------



## jacob9795 (May 8, 2017)

My wife and I made a quick run to the store. I'm riding my '47 Monark tonight.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 8, 2017)

went for an evening ride with my son,twice! The first time he rode the huffman. Put some of them nice new black chain treads from john on it after work.i dig it!


----------



## HARPO (May 9, 2017)

Quick ride on my newly purchased and detailed 1972 Raleigh DL-1...


----------



## birdzgarage (May 9, 2017)

mellow morning ride through the neighborhood on the 54 columbia.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 9, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 463989 mellow morning ride through the neighborhood on the 54 columbia.



great bag


----------



## birdzgarage (May 9, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> great bag



Thanks man! Its an 80s camera bag i found at my buddys antique store.good leather and all the tools pump and spares fit easily.i think im gonna give it to rustjunkie for some modifications.hes doing one of his bitchin leather jobs on the bikes og seat right now.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 9, 2017)

Took a sunset ride yesterday.. forgot to post last night.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 9, 2017)

You know your a bike addict when you pump up the tyres and go for a roll any time, anywhere! Oh, and Elgin addicted too!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 9, 2017)

Nice out today in the Northwest...Took the 37 out  to get some sun on the bike...Been a while ,,


----------



## tripple3 (May 9, 2017)

I rode my Western Flyer over to Ralph's to pick up a movie for tonight...







Almost home, I noticed the sun was perfectly Hazy and the grass exceptionally green







This bike is heavy; rides great!


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 9, 2017)




----------



## okozzy (May 9, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 463807
> 
> Old Record Plant building in Sausalito. It's likely going to be gutted or torn down soon, bummer. I would love to see a list of everyone that's walked through that door over the years.



Nice Klunker!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (May 9, 2017)

road the monark and jet flow for the first time , also lynn rode her new bike .


----------



## jacob9795 (May 9, 2017)

Bicycle Larry, that color blue is fantastic! One of my favorites...


----------



## island schwinn (May 9, 2017)

Took Ridley for a spin to the park.quiet and calm,until the baseball kids showed up.


----------



## Kstone (May 9, 2017)

My boss invited me out for froyo with her and her son. So I cruised down my street and stopped to take a photo of some art I always ride by. The colors really work well. Probably my favorite shot yet.


----------



## the2finger (May 9, 2017)

Only a test ride I wouldn't b caught dead on a pink bike


----------



## rustjunkie (May 9, 2017)

the2finger said:


>




Whoa! that is a _great _looking bike!!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 10, 2017)




----------



## PCHiggin (May 10, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 456744 quick one around the block this morning!






SHO2010 said:


> I got out the 61 Jaguar and my granddaughter rode her Lil Chic View attachment 456570View attachment 456571



Great pic,Watching the grandchildren and riding with them is a blast.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 10, 2017)

Another morning ride into work on the Snyder built HTB.






@rustjunkie


----------



## SHO2010 (May 10, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> Great pic,Watching the grandchildren and riding with them is a blast.



Getting harder to keep up with the older I get.


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 10, 2017)

49 DX


----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2017)

I rode my Electric to return the movie and ride the river trail...


----------



## COB (May 10, 2017)

Finally, a day without rain in this part of Indiana. Nice evening for a ride on this old Hawthorne.


----------



## jacob9795 (May 10, 2017)

I need a speedo cable.
Double IPA riding shotgun...


----------



## birdzgarage (May 11, 2017)

nice morning cruise on the 41 firestone


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 11, 2017)

Bike to Work Day 2017!!...
Riding in to work...no hands tripple3 style...


 

Bike at Hangar 1...



 

Energizer Station at work...


----------



## tripple3 (May 11, 2017)

Today I rode my 1940 Western Flyer just to ride my bike...


----------



## None (May 11, 2017)

Had to get out.


----------



## buickmike (May 11, 2017)

Northwest Indiana has become a shooting gallery lately. Too dangerous for buickmuke on the streets so I'll just have to build em


----------



## rustjunkie (May 11, 2017)

Quick run for some sweets on my Colson LWB with a shur-spin fireball


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 12, 2017)

What the heck? What is a fireball?:eek:


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 12, 2017)

Prototype?


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 12, 2017)

Is this on par with the debut of the IPhone 8?  lol! That is definitely Cool!


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Quick run for some sweets on my Colson LWB with a shut-spin fireball




I love how quiet your bike is. There's only wind noise.  I usually mute my vids...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 12, 2017)

Spent some time over to the boardwalk on the western flyer camel back.Had the boards all to myself.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 12, 2017)

klunkadelic.


----------



## mike j (May 12, 2017)

Rode around Piermont this evening, stopped at the bike shop, photo of some of the E-bikes. Stopped by a job we did a few years ago.


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2017)

Lovely evening for a ride to dinner with my Sweetie on the 42 New World and me on my Western Flyer


----------



## Shawn Michael (May 13, 2017)

We're in Astoria, OR for the weekend. I'm on my Elgin and my wife is on her Westfield. We finally had a break in the rain for a ride.
Cheers, Shawn


----------



## Kstone (May 13, 2017)

Swapped my tires from balloon to middle weights to see if she'd ride better. It feels less like I'm riding a couch unfortunately but I do feel more in control and there's less chance the tires will smack my mismatched fenders on a bump. 

My friend and I plan on bike riding a long trail along Western PA and stopping to camp for a few nights. Probably a terrible idea to most people, but I'm sooo pumped. I just have to figure out how to strap everything I need onto the old gal. And I expect to be moving at a snail's pace. 

Anyhow, I went to pick up cat food and run other errands to prepare myself to have extra weight on my bike. I'm proud to say I survived and no cat food was spilled on the road. My goal for the day was to not embarrass myself, so I've done alright so far.

Then I went to the candy store, because its important for me to take every opportunity to be a child.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 13, 2017)

It's that time of year again.  I head up a conservation program for Texas, Trout in the Classroom, and this year's crop of fish are being released in the Guadalupe tailwater.
Wednesday, a class of 4th grader came to the river - the kids and their parents were very excited.  It was 60% rain chance, and I never plan to ride above forty, but kicked myself for not bringing the bike to River Road, because the rain never more than spit.

Made up for that this morning - met a group at the BBQ stand at noon, so I got out at ten and took my Lenton for 22 mi on River Road.  Again, no public access along the river, but I stopped at a couple of entrance booths and asked the proprietors if I could photo my bike by the river.
It was a great ride, there were 3 times as many bikes as cars along River Road and I had nice chats with several cyclists.


 



This time, the teachers were excited.  Nine classrooms, 8 aquatic science teachers and a geography teacher who's a fly fishing woman.



Gorgeous spot where the water is always 55 degrees, no matter the season or river flow



9 coolers of fish and a count of 700 fish



Everyone was aiming cameras, including my cohort Matt, and some young conservationists on the bank


A few students doing what students do.


 
The river was full of tubers



The ducks were happy to see us go, so they could get back to eating the corn the landowners throws out for them.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 13, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 13, 2017)

Crashed a pre wedding at my neighbors....


----------



## jacob9795 (May 13, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> A few students doing what students do.




I don't feel so bad for them at the end of the semester when I assign BAD GRADES......_maniacal laugh_ .

Multitasking is bad for our health but no one ever listens to me. Very few people can actually do it.

I remember going to a local river when I was in the 5th grade to release trout that we had raised in our classroom. I LOVED IT. Thanks for sharing.
-JG


----------



## keith kodish (May 13, 2017)

Rode my1938 Shelby-built Western Flyer

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (May 13, 2017)

Armed and dangerous[emoji23] 









Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 13, 2017)

~1946 "Red" Klinedinst - Klinedinst Special...
First ride of the day was around the neighborhood and then to pick up some paint for my kitchen re-model...


 
Fire Station #8...


 



 

After painting, I went for a ride at my local spot...



 

Happy to stop and make sure this snake got across the trail safely...



 



 
Great day for a bike ride!!!


----------



## dnc1 (May 13, 2017)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> ~1946 "Red" Klinedinst - Klinedinst Special...
> First ride of the day was around the neighborhood and then to pick up some paint for my kitchen re-model...
> View attachment 466273
> Fire Station #8...
> ...



Klinedinst is not a marque I've ever heard of, please tell me more?
What snake is that? We don't see many snakes over here.


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 13, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 466258 View attachment 466259 View attachment 466260



I see she has her high beams on this afternoon!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 13, 2017)

enjoying ventura with my wife today


----------



## birdzgarage (May 14, 2017)

good morning from carpenteria ca


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 14, 2017)

Our Sunday morning water stop at the Alamodome.
My modified '57 Lenton



Lou's mostly all original '60 Lenton (he swapped for wider bars)



Tad's "new" 1947 CNC Special - he does have a brake



Our peel-off group and Lou parking his Lenton at coffee (we got there before the sun broke through this morning)



John and Tad's CNC



that mark on John's nose - he was on the pavement earlier this week.


----------



## Kstone (May 14, 2017)

Had a bike shop do what I should have done. They were jerks to me from the get go. I should have known better...

Had them swap the tires yesterday and there was a new thunking noise. I was on my way to ride to work when I couldn't handle stopping and checking and stopping and listening to figure out what the noise was so I flipped her and tried to take the tire off to get to the bottom of it. Couldn't even get one side of the tire loosened. Sounds like something is cracked or broken up front.

So here I am doing the walk of shame home. Fun times. Now I have to figure out what it is and probably get into an argument with the bike shop owner about how a newbie like me can do a better job putting a bike together. 
Sigh. Happy riding folks!


----------



## petritl (May 14, 2017)

Not so much a brake as a speed modulator, if anything came in front of me too fast we were going to get intimate fast.

The bike rides very well, it just feels right; hard to believe it's a 1947.


----------



## rollfaster (May 14, 2017)

No big deal here, just a Neihborhood ride after switching the Roadmaster over to Blackwalls.


----------



## petritl (May 14, 2017)

petritl said:


> Not so much a brake as a speed modulator, if anything came in front of me too fast we were going to get intimate fast.
> 
> The bike rides very well, it just feels right; hard to believe it's a 1947.
> 
> ...




I rode this briefly yesterday; very comfortable but odd riding position.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 14, 2017)

Tad, you Madman


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 14, 2017)

Took the 1948 Schwinn New World out for a ride...heading for the hills in the left background...


 

tripple3 'n it on the streets...


 







 


 

 

Great morning for a ride!!...


----------



## DonChristie (May 14, 2017)

Took the Schwinn in and around Waxhaw today!


----------



## LouB (May 14, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> Our Suinday morning water stop at the Alamodome.
> My modified '57 Lenton
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful day for a ride.  Beautiful bikes and good friends.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 14, 2017)

Rode the Colson with the Crew of Orange today, goodtimes as usual


----------



## Jay81 (May 14, 2017)

Rode the '37 Schwinn and later rode the '95 Schwinn.


----------



## tripple3 (May 14, 2017)

Happy Mother's Day
I rode my 1936 Electric out to the sunrise this morning...





And then I rode it to church and then to the Santa Ana River Trail to meet @Cory and Hippie Mike







Super fun day with ice cream in Orange and ice cream sandwiches when I got home.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 14, 2017)

Added the white coke bottle grips to my 1929 American Flyer before taking it for a spin.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 14, 2017)

I rode this 1974 Raleigh Grand Prix. It's a Worksop/Carlton production bike with January 1974 serial number. I still have to finish off the cosmetic work - paint repair and some light clean-up.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 14, 2017)

glad to see it rolling Mike - nice bike and nice photos


----------



## whizzer kid (May 14, 2017)

Long ride on this one today
 Lots of thumbs up along the way . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (May 14, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Sounds like something is cracked or broken up front.




I'm not there to diagnose it of course but I've seen (heard really) those pressed-steel front hubs make a noise like you're describing when the cones are too tight. Might be something to check.


----------



## mrg (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Cory (May 14, 2017)

I was on my 78 Schwinn Spitfire today. Good 30 miles or so. Rode to Orange and back with The Hippy and Tripple3. Had a great time talking with friends new and old. Can't wait for the next ride 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (May 14, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> I'm not there to diagnose it of course but I've seen (heard really) those pressed-steel front hubs make a noise like you're describing when the cones are too tight. Might be something to check.




Thank you... I think I'm gunna need some help from people tomorrow when the shop shrugs me off. I've got a video of it doing it. 
There's nothing rubbing. Doesn't matter if I'm peddling or coasting. Could be bouncing up and down on the springs... Nothing really triggers it. So I'll just be booping about and every few seconds there's a fwap like I hit a huge rock...and I can feel it in the handlebars. 

To be honest, I don't know what I'm doing...but by the end of solving this problem...I have a feeling I'll know more


----------



## rustjunkie (May 14, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Thank you... I think I'm gunna need some help from people tomorrow when the shop shrugs me off. I've got a video of it doing it.
> There's nothing rubbing. Doesn't matter if I'm peddling or coasting. Could be bouncing up and down on the springs... Nothing really triggers it. So I'll just be booping about and every few seconds there's a fwap like I hit a huge rock...and I can feel it in the handlebars.
> 
> To be honest, I don't know what I'm doing...but by the end of solving this problem...I have a feeling I'll know more




I wouldn't ride it until you figure it out. It does sound like the front hub to me.
Does the wheel  spin real easily and keep spinning for a while, finally settling to a stop with the valve stem down, or doesit slow down failry quickly after you spin it?


----------



## ricobike (May 15, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Thank you... I think I'm gunna need some help from people tomorrow when the shop shrugs me off. I've got a video of it doing it.
> There's nothing rubbing. Doesn't matter if I'm peddling or coasting. Could be bouncing up and down on the springs... Nothing really triggers it. So I'll just be booping about and every few seconds there's a fwap like I hit a huge rock...and I can feel it in the handlebars.
> 
> To be honest, I don't know what I'm doing...but by the end of solving this problem...I have a feeling I'll know more




Something else you can check is the springs.  Make sure neither is broken.  They are pretty tough, but they can break.  The lower part of the fork also has a weakness at the fender bolt hole and the fork can break into two pieces at that hole.  Not sure if either of those would cause your problem, but they might and are worth checking.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 15, 2017)

rocked the 54 this morning .kinda cold,just went around the block.


----------



## Cory (May 15, 2017)

I forgot to mention but on the Orange Circle City ride yesterday we got a police escorts for a few blocks and a stop light. We had quite a few kids with us so it was much appreciated. 
 This was the only pic I was able to snap, felt like I was breaking a law or something with the phone out, taking a picture, riding through a intersection,  with a cop looking at me. 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 15, 2017)

Exploring the Metro park


----------



## fattyre (May 15, 2017)

Me & my buddy went out for a little ride.  He probably has a squirrel in his sights that's like 500 yards away!


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 15, 2017)

Raleigh Sprite 5-speed - great weather here this evening.


----------



## mike j (May 15, 2017)

Took the day off to go windsurfing on the Hudson river. Water is starting to warm up & it was blowing 20-40 today, a little challenging. After lunch, went for a ride along the river trail, then over hill and dale. Good times, then back out on the river to get spanked.


----------



## fattyre (May 15, 2017)

Rode over to work for a meeting tonight.  The guys got a kick out of the Persons siren I just installed.  I need to ease up on that thing.  Pretty sure I already spun all the grease out of it!


----------



## TR6SC (May 15, 2017)

Went for a spin today and noticed this handsome hydrant. Some folk call 'em fire plugs! What a great name. Anyway, Albertville Alabama is not where I live. Why buy fire plugs from the other side of the country?  Wiki tells me that the Mueller Company is a huge conglomerate with patents connected to everything from check valves in the Panama Canal to the first automotive radiator. It seems the town of Albertville is known as the "Fire Hydrant Capital of the World."
I was surprised to learn that the hydrant is like an iceberg, most of it is below the surface. Only the top 1/3 is visible.


----------



## mrg (May 15, 2017)

First ride on the 36 CWC built Western Flyer project


----------



## Cory (May 16, 2017)

Decided to blow off some work this morning and went for a ride down to Huntington Beach pier at about 9am. Weather was perfect. I rode my 78 Spitfire today.













Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (May 16, 2017)

Went to the dinner for an awesome dinner. Only the dessert was captured on camera. Yummy! Peanut butter pie!





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustintime (May 16, 2017)

Dusted off my old Higgins a couple of days ago after hearing the theme for the next Monrovia ride...  Remembering it had issues with the coaster brake I pulled it apart, hot tanked all the parts and replaced some bearings...  Installed some better tire and took it for a spin... It's ride ready for the Foothill flyers ride......


----------



## None (May 16, 2017)

Had a fantastic time riding with @CWCMAN @Freqman1 @Velocipedist Co. & @mrg


----------



## Freqman1 (May 16, 2017)

It was great to meet you all and ride! A big shout out to @CWCMAN (Eddie) for providing us with bikes and extending his hospitality. A fine collection of CWCs there my friend. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (May 17, 2017)

Ya! Fun little nite ride with fellow cabers, shake down for the WF project


----------



## CWCMAN (May 17, 2017)

I had a blast hanging out with with all of you. My seven year old son was pissed that he couldn't make the ride though 

I want to thank Mark, Steve and Des for coming to my home and making it a special evening for Shawn.

Shawn, enjoy the rest of your stay in California.


----------



## TR6SC (May 17, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> I had a blast hanging out with with all of you. My seven year old son was pissed that he couldn't make the ride though
> 
> I want to thank Mark, Steve and Des for coming to my home and making it a special evening for Shawn.
> 
> Shawn, enjoy the rest of your stay in California.



Hey Shawn, Welcome to CA. Are you coming to Humboldt County?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 17, 2017)

I fly out tomorrow morning. I'm hoping to visit Ty this evening and that will be about it for me on this trip. V/r Shawn


----------



## TR6SC (May 17, 2017)

Y'all come back now, ya hear!


----------



## tripple3 (May 17, 2017)

I rode my Electric today about 18 miles...






I got to draft behind this guy for a little while; I think he felt the drag...











Replace those calories with a ham and cheese croissant and a Bavarian cream filled donut


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 17, 2017)

Hawthorne


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 17, 2017)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 17, 2017)

*BEYOND HERE LIES NOTHIN,,BUT THE MOON AND STARS
NOW ERIC,CHECK FOR TICKS.
TOO MANY FOR ME AND THE BLOODHOUND,
BEEN STAYING IN THE FLATS OF THE FAX
CHEERS RUDY*


----------



## None (May 17, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my Electric today about 18 miles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are such a bad ass!


----------



## IngoMike (May 17, 2017)

I was riding in Tahoe City last week, the single track is still covered in snow, but the bike path is clear....this is my daily rider Spot Highline with an internal three speed and a Belt drive, the best no maintenance bike I have ever owned. It was perfect for the Tahoe paths....


 
Truckee River, a bridge on the way to Squaw Valley Village.



On my way up to Tahoe, I stopped by Alameda, and picked up this Ladies Elgin from Giovanni. It was a nice addition to my hotel room, and gave me something to play with after a days worth of riding, as the wife was not here to play with..........


----------



## IngoMike (May 17, 2017)

Back to work this week, I had to bring the paychecks and laundry into the Gym today, nothing like a man basket to keep the load off the shoulders....


----------



## mrg (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Dan the bike man (May 18, 2017)

7:00 AM Corvette ride at Stony Creek Metro Park


----------



## tripple3 (May 18, 2017)

I rode my 1937 Syracuse this morning







Lovely day for a bike ride


----------



## birdzgarage (May 18, 2017)

i rode my 41 firestone pilot this morning. Been windy and cold past few days.great morning!


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 18, 2017)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *BEYOND HERE LIES NOTHIN,,BUT THE MOON AND STARS
> NOW ERIC,CHECK FOR TICKS.
> TOO MANY FOR ME AND THE BLOODHOUND,
> BEEN STAYING IN THE FLATS OF THE FAX
> CHEERS RUDY*




You too with the caps lock? 

I've already had my gruesome tick experience this year. I've never had one burrow that deep and I had to go to the doc to get it all removed. Disgusting little buggers.


----------



## mike j (May 18, 2017)

Rode around the village this morning before it got too hot. Took a shortcut through the old cemetery, it dates back to the revolution.


----------



## tripple3 (May 18, 2017)

I rode my Electric down to meet @Cory for a ride along the beach.


----------



## Cory (May 18, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my Electric down to meet @Cory for a ride along the beach.



It's true, he did. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 18, 2017)

On the boards here in wildwood n.j. We will have about 7000 bikes here starting tomorrow and the rest of the weekend


----------



## TR6SC (May 18, 2017)

1940ish Elgin courtesy of mybluevw. It has the Chinese Schwinn Springer, at least I think it's Chinese. Maiden voyage made in Humboldt County. It's about 4:20, so up to the local dispenser I have pedaled. Rides like a dream, especially on the way home downhill. Still working out some bugs, of course. Need ape hangers badly. And I think it deserves some primo pedals, maybe jewels! Perhaps some fenders too. We'll see.



Thanks for the tires, John.


----------



## mrg (May 18, 2017)

Back to the wrong side of the tracks


----------



## partsguy (May 18, 2017)

For motivation on those long rides...

I just felt like riding...and I thought about lots of things...










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 18, 2017)

I put on some new MKS Sylvan Touring pedals on this 1974 Raleigh/Carlton Grand Prix. They're nice pedals and the bike has shaped up pretty well.

















If you're looking for reasonably priced, retro road bike pedals, the Sylvan Touring in 9/16 axles might be a good bet.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 19, 2017)

Still needs a lot of TLC but I received the Shelby today and had to slap the RED tires on , put it together and take a short test drive. This old timer had been off the road and was BEGGING to be ridden!!! Thanks @bikeyard for the DEAL!!! My first Shelby - second is on its way from out west from another CABER!


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 19, 2017)

2 wild turkeys, one rattlesnake, zero people.


----------



## mrg (May 19, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (May 20, 2017)

mrg said:


> View attachment 468883



Beautiful!


----------



## tripple3 (May 20, 2017)

Weak signal; everything else is perfect....


----------



## birdzgarage (May 20, 2017)

Oh yeah.gonna be a nice day!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 20, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> Oh yeah.gonna be a nice day!



good for you - rained in today here - going to have to finally do things around the house.  Rode the last two days, though, and they were our first real humidity days of the year.  You've never seen so many red faces in your life - runners, walkers, cyclists. Though I did sweat at stops, I felt pretty good compared to how it affected me this time last year.  When this hits (lasts until October) we much prefer a headwind to a tailwind.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 20, 2017)

USA ! Gotta love it! Went for a nice long ride on the 41 huffman this morning. Getting ready for the bmx goonies ride in burbank ca today with king louie.


----------



## mike j (May 20, 2017)

Along the Wallkill river in the Hudson valley.


----------



## mickeyc (May 20, 2017)

Rode this old gem today..first ride for her.....Since this picture I put on a smaller set of white tires.





Rides pretty nice.  Need to stop the stand from rattling when I hit bumps.

Mike


----------



## birdzgarage (May 20, 2017)

rollin with the bmx goonies in burbank today!


----------



## mickeyc (May 20, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 469166 rollin with the bmx goonies in burbank today!




Is the guy on the right ACTUALLY juggling bikes??!!


Mike


----------



## rocketman (May 20, 2017)

Back from a short pedal to Dairy Queen blizzardville. Elgin style.............


----------



## RJWess (May 20, 2017)

Not a bike but a fun ride!!!


----------



## dnc1 (May 20, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> Back to work this week, I had to bring the paychecks and laundry into the Gym today, nothing like a man basket to keep the load off the shoulders....
> View attachment 468158



Love that bicycle!


----------



## dnc1 (May 20, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Still needs a lot of TLC but I received the Shelby today and had to slap the RED tires on , put it together and take a short test drive. This old timer had been off the road and was BEGGING to be ridden!!! Thanks @bikeyard for the DEAL!!! My first Shelby - second is on its way from out west from another CABER!
> View attachment 468856



Very cool! Love the all red look.


----------



## dnc1 (May 20, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Weak signal; everything else is perfect....



Great photos! Are you and @mrg at the same place? If not, you guys are so lucky to have more than one example of mother natures awesome (in its original meaning) spectacles.


----------



## burrolalb (May 20, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 469166 rollin with the bmx goonies in burbank today!



Man i have to ride with these guys one day they look fun 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (May 20, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Great photos! Are you and @mrg at the same place? If not, you guys are so lucky to have more than one example of mother natures awesome (in its original meaning) spectacles.




Yes. Same place. Yosemite Valley national park











Pile of bikes for lunch


----------



## jacob9795 (May 20, 2017)

The 'Rusty Riders of Visalia'  got together for a ride today. Lots of fun! Thanks Kingsized HD and wife for hanging out!


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 20, 2017)

My oldest took this bike over from me as his daily rider-  he was napping and I went riding!

40'Iver Johnson 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (May 20, 2017)

nice night time klunker kruze.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 21, 2017)

I rode my '74 International


 
and I had to be Tad's conscience at every intersection, because Tad rode his '47 Paramount track bike with fixed gear and no brakes -Tad the Madman


 
great time


----------



## petritl (May 21, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> I rode my '74 International
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for riding with me, it was nice to have you spot the intersections. The back of my thighs are burning from peddling against the peddle rotation to slow down.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 21, 2017)

you're a better madman than me, Gunga Din.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 21, 2017)

A lil Sunday ride with mrs rustjunkie to a local chew 'n choke


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 21, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> ...View attachment 469578



great bag on one, great bars on the other


----------



## birdzgarage (May 21, 2017)

nice morning ride with my wife on the columbias!


----------



## mike j (May 21, 2017)

Rode the Wallkill valley rail trail a little more than fifteen miles. Stopped at historic Huguenot St. in New Paltz. Great ride, beautiful scenery.


----------



## Kstone (May 21, 2017)

All my bikes need repair before riding...which is driving me nuts. So I found something else to ride...
Hope this still counts for the thread. 

My horse had to be retired because of a bone condition that makes him gimpy.... He's been pasture sound all month which is astonishing. So I hopped on just to see what would happen and he was the most sound he's been in two years. Wheeeeeee. So I got to play in the tall grass and hang out while he munched.


----------



## cyclingday (May 21, 2017)

1937 Elgin Bluebird & Half Dome.
Rolling Relics/Cyclone Coaster Yosemite Valley Ride 2017


----------



## island schwinn (May 21, 2017)

Aside from having to reassemble the crank every 2 miles,it was a good ride.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 21, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Aside from having to reassemble the crank every 2 miles,it was a good ride.View attachment 469771



Italian?


----------



## island schwinn (May 21, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> Italian?



Colson.look closely at the left crank arm and you'll see what I dealt with all day.crank threads are toast.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 21, 2017)

nice bike, and really nice photo.  It was jokes, but I have been there with a blown seal on an Italian BB - stopping to retighten the cup with a car key every 2 miles.


----------



## bikeyard (May 21, 2017)

Got the fender stays repaired and put new tires on and took it for a spin.  Rides nice.  A service and ride or clean it all the way?  Paint looks to be really good.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 21, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 21, 2017)




----------



## mickeyc (May 21, 2017)

Ride?.......nothing....stinking rain all day.


Mike


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 21, 2017)

Weekend riding at Tahoe...

First, some morning skiing...


 

Then some riding on the ol' Schwinn Cruiser Six...



 

 

 

And end up at the beach for a cold beverage...


----------



## IngoMike (May 21, 2017)

Shrooming with the Hawthorne Flyer.....


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 21, 2017)

Returned home today from a genuinely unforgettable ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 22, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Colson.look closely at the left crank arm and you'll see what I dealt with all day.crank threads are toast.View attachment 469779



Ready to ride, eh?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 22, 2017)

Rolled the Snyder HTB all weekend up in God's Country.


----------



## mike j (May 22, 2017)

Found an old spur line, off the main trail.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 22, 2017)

View attachment 470134 morning spin on the 55 Westfield.


----------



## tripple3 (May 22, 2017)

I needed a few things from the Home Depot today…










1940 Western Flyer heavy duty with bag hooks


----------



## Kstone (May 22, 2017)

How is it so beautiful where you guys live. Oh my gerd.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 22, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 470134 morning spin on the 55 Westfield.



great stars


----------



## rcole45 (May 22, 2017)




----------



## mrg (May 22, 2017)

Wishing I was still there!


----------



## dnc1 (May 22, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 470078 View attachment 470079
> View attachment 470080 Returned home today from a genuinely unforgettable ride.



Looks like you guys are having a lot of fun, nice to see all those great bicycles being ridden in such such spectacular surroundings!
Very envious!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 22, 2017)

I think they're still showing yesterday's photos, but they're still good.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 22, 2017)

Took the 39 Westy out today ...


----------



## tripple3 (May 22, 2017)

I am so happy to have finally fixed the flat on my front wheel on my Packard
No dropouts on these forks





It rides great


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 22, 2017)




----------



## IngoMike (May 22, 2017)

The Rambler and the incoming Fog. I should have gotten the whole shadow in the shot, maybe next time......


----------



## mike j (May 23, 2017)

Went back to do the northern section of the Wallkill valley rail trail. I t was a misty Monday so not many people out. Especially wanted to see the Rosedale trestle over the Roundout creek, had heard a lot about it. Pretty cool, but really enjoyed the old lime kilns & mines along the trail. There were a lot of them. In one section it seemed to be ten degree colder from the air coming out of the caves. They left pillars of stone holding up the mountain as they pulled out lime for the kilns. Wonder how they knew to do this, trial & error? Nice ride, went for miles, trail is almost dead level which was good since battery didn't take a charge from the day before. Made it to the outskirts of Kingston. This part is in the lower Catskill mountains, beautiful time of year up here.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 23, 2017)

predawn run on the 41


----------



## tripple3 (May 23, 2017)

I rode my Western Flyer to the freeway overpass for the sunrise...


----------



## birdzgarage (May 23, 2017)

yup,went out again before headin to the factory today.klunker this time around.


----------



## Cory (May 23, 2017)

Welcome to my hometown Huntington Beach. 

 Riding around on the first classic bike I bought back in about 1990 in middle school. It was already "restored" so no big deal a couple years ago when I went ahead and spent way to much money on it making it pretty again for another few decades. 
1950 Schwinn Straight Bar. 














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (May 23, 2017)

I took the Elgin out for it's first trip off of the block.


----------



## Robertriley (May 23, 2017)

I met the wife for lunch a stopped for a few photos on the way home.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 23, 2017)

Elgin


----------



## tripple3 (May 23, 2017)

I put my weekend rider Elgin Tiki cruiser back together and took it for a spin...









Tiki Joe's eyes are still gleaming from this weekend's rides


----------



## SHO2010 (May 23, 2017)

Went for a ride with my oldest granddaughter she rode the 3 speed fast back and I rode my 1961 3 speed Racer.


----------



## None (May 23, 2017)

It's taco Tuesday.


----------



## None (May 23, 2017)

mike j said:


> Went back to do the northern section of the Wallkill valley rail trail. I t was a misty Monday so not many people out. Especially wanted to see the Rosedale trestle over the Roundout creek, had heard a lot about it. Pretty cool, but really enjoyed the old lime kilns & mines along the trail. There were a lot of them. In one section it seemed to be ten degree colder from the air coming out of the caves. They left pillars of stone holding up the mountain as they pulled out lime for the kilns. Wonder how they knew to do this, trial & error? Nice ride, went for miles, trail is almost dead level which was good since battery didn't take a charge from the day before. Made it to the outskirts of Kingston. This part is in the lower Catskill mountains, beautiful time of year up here.
> 
> View attachment 470699
> 
> ...




I love this. <3


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 23, 2017)

Now that looks enjoyable!!!! Jealous here,,,,,


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 23, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (May 24, 2017)

good morning from quartz hill ca.quiet ride,love spring rides in the early hours.


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2017)

I have been working on Sweetie's 59 Western Flyer
New tires and tubes and fresh lube in the hubs; rides like new.


----------



## whizzer kid (May 24, 2017)

I dusted this one off an rode on Buffalo's Slow roll . Was the oldest bike by 60yrs there lol. Love them or hate them .. when I ride my Cycle trucks people ask the strangest questions. " is that thing by the front wheel a bumper ?" ( the drop stand) lol.  
Good times glad the 5 months of snow is gone !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (May 24, 2017)

I wiped the cobwebs off of the Roadmaster and took it for a spin.


----------



## rcole45 (May 24, 2017)




----------



## barracuda (May 24, 2017)

Rode my M2 in the Garden of Eden.


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2017)

I took a nice ride this afternoon on my 1936 Packard...





That is the Huntington Beach Central library here at Central Park







I rode  around on stage until I got a little dizzy; but nobody was there













These are the best ice cream sandwiches ever: It's It


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 24, 2017)

Wards Guy.. said:


> View attachment 471295



Ahhhhh, wide open spaces.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 24, 2017)

A community "bike month" ride with my dad after work today.


----------



## The Admiral (May 25, 2017)

mike j said:


> Went back to do the northern section of the Wallkill valley rail trail. I t was a misty Monday so not many people out. Especially wanted to see the Rosedale trestle over the Roundout creek, had heard a lot about it. Pretty cool, but really enjoyed the old lime kilns & mines along the trail. There were a lot of them. In one section it seemed to be ten degree colder from the air coming out of the caves. They left pillars of stone holding up the mountain as they pulled out lime for the kilns. Wonder how they knew to do this, trial & error? Nice ride, went for miles, trail is almost dead level which was good since battery didn't take a charge from the day before. Made it to the outskirts of Kingston. This part is in the lower Catskill mountains, beautiful time of year up here.
> 
> View attachment 470699
> 
> ...




Looks like a fun ride! I'll have to try it some time. I live in the Catskills and am in Kingston pretty often 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2017)

Pulled the SamSco out from the back of the pile and rode it part way to work yesterday.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 25, 2017)

took the rollfast around the block this morning.


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2017)

I rode my Electric tank Bike this Thursday morning after a minor adjustment. Can you see it?


----------



## birdzgarage (May 25, 2017)

Im gonna say you moved the parade bars down lower.did i win?


----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my Electric tank Bike this Thursday morning after a minor adjustment. Can you see it?





where's the wrench?


----------



## mike j (May 25, 2017)

The Admiral said:


> Looks like a fun ride! I'll have to try it some time. I live in the Catskills and am in Kingston pretty often
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's a great ride & underrated because everyone does the walkway over the Hudson, I'm going back soon.


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> Im gonna say you moved the parade bars down lower.did i win?



No; they're same place.


rustjunkie said:


> where's the wrench?



The wrench gets moved to the bike I'm riding if I'm going for a "Ride"
I think I stare at my bike too much; I adjusted a part...
pic from before; excuse the repeat pic....


----------



## mickeyc (May 25, 2017)

SON OF A B**CH.....raining again!!!


Mike


----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2017)

Missed meeting the mail carrier to give him 2 packages yesterday so had to hop on the Colson and climb the hill.





It's a gray-day here which tends to put a hitch in my giddyup.





@Vintage Paintworx  prescribed caffeine for that so I made a stop.





Glad I did: met up with these cool creatures








Dropped the cargo at the PO then rolled home.







Back to work!


----------



## mickeyc (May 25, 2017)

Added the reflectors on the rear axles.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> Added the reflectors on the rear axles.




nope!
he _removed _them!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 25, 2017)

A bike ride in the park this wet morning. Where is Summer?


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> Added the reflectors on the rear axles.






rustjunkie said:


> nope!
> he _removed _them!



I did that awhile ago when I put new tires.
I lowered the front of the chain-guard, closer to parallel with the straight-bar.


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2017)

Happy birthday to @Cory
I rode my Western Flyer down for tacos at Sanchos





That first picture didn't have Hippie Mike's bike in it so I took a second one





We had a great time. Cory missed out on the desert at my house
One of my sons was eager to enjoy the rewards


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 25, 2017)

Took a ride on one of my favorite bikes...1941 Columbia..."The Reggie".



 

Spotted two deer in the Alameda creek...not a common sight.



 

Yea, I said two deer...can you see both?



 

Mission Peak (2,516 ft.) in the background...



 


The Sun...



 

Such a great day for a ride!!


----------



## Pedal pushers (May 25, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 471807 A community "bike month" ride with my dad after work today.



Good job!


----------



## Pedal pushers (May 25, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Happy birthday to @Cory
> I rode my Western Flyer down for tacos at Sanchos
> 
> 
> ...




Happy birthday dearest @Cory


----------



## tripple3 (May 26, 2017)

I had a real nice ride on this fenderless Friday on my per requested 1936 Packard...


----------



## Cory (May 26, 2017)

Had a great birthday ride yesterday on my 81 King Sting in Huntington Beach and Newport Beach CA













Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (May 26, 2017)

Finally had my first ride on the crusty Vindec 'Atlantic' I bought for £10 a few weeks ago.
Rode to work at 6.30am on my usual route of cycle paths, footpaths and unclassified roads.

 

 

 
The observant among you will notice that I've slammed the stem, flipped over the bars, fitted an old Brooks B17 I had lying around and that it's now sporting a lovely set of shiny, new, chrome forks.
Some numpty(moi) managed to snap both fork dropouts on the originals whilst trying to free the handlebar stem. Doh!

 
Finally arrived at work on the hottest day of the year over here so far!


It has turned into a very sweet riding single speed path racer and I managed a record time on the way home.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 26, 2017)

put some nos general whitewalls on this fasty today.got it shifting again after abuse by the owner.


----------



## TR6SC (May 27, 2017)

It's like tripple3 said last week, YOSEMITE.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 27, 2017)

First of a few bike rides today! 1953 Panther


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 27, 2017)

Second ride of the day 1937 Glidacycle!


----------



## mickeyc (May 27, 2017)

FINALLY, no rain today!  Got the old Columbia out for a ride a new picture.  SMOOOOOTH!  Gotta get a guys seat on it but of the 3 I have, 2 don't have covers and the other is too ratty.

Mike


----------



## tripple3 (May 27, 2017)

I rode my Western Flyer garage sailing my way to the swap meet...






Several people told me "nice bike"


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 27, 2017)

Took the 39 Elgin out today ,First time the 80 degree mark on the ol thermometer. Felt great ! Test the flag holder with the 48 star flags ...THOSE COLORS DON'T RUN!


----------



## dnc1 (May 27, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Second ride of the day 1937 Glidacycle!
> View attachment 472844



Wow! I've never seen one of those before; your picture wasn't too clear when I enlarged it, how does it work?


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Dan the bike man (May 27, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Wow! I've never seen one of those before; your picture wasn't too clear when I enlarged it, how does it work?



Supposedly there are about 10 known today out of 100 made 1937-1942 in New Orleans it has 2 chains and kind of treadles back and forth. The lever that looks like a shift knob would have adjusted the pedals up the shafts. There's supposed to be a back rest too mines missing. It's really fun!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 27, 2017)

1924 "America" by the Great Western Mfg. Co. La Porte, Ind. USA...Pulled this bike out of the project area and swapped in a new wheelset for a ride today...been a while since this bike has been on the road.
@decotriumph



 

My favorite local spot to ride...


 

Stopped by Safeway to pick up my free food goodies from the Monopoly game...


 

The Purple Lotus Monastery and Mission Peak in the background...



 

Great day for a ride!!


----------



## Kstone (May 27, 2017)

my bikes are still out of order. One's been sitting in the local shop for the past week.

So as a place holder... I would say the ride I've been using recently is a "barn fresh find"....


----------



## rcole45 (May 27, 2017)

Saturday afternoon ride with the crew


----------



## rcole45 (May 27, 2017)

A few my friend Steve sent me to post


----------



## ssc (May 27, 2017)

It was a great ride.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 28, 2017)

1948 Packard badged Schwinn Fat Bar with the flags flying for Memorial Day!!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 28, 2017)

Countdown is progressing at the SoCal Cycle Swap


----------



## petritl (May 28, 2017)

Mid 1930s track bike, fixed gear; no brakes . The bike rode well on the 13 mi group ride through downtown San Antonio. I hit 23mph spun out on a straightaway.

The vintage group broke away for stop over at the coffee shop.


----------



## Jimmy V (May 28, 2017)

Happy belated B-day Cory!  Keep having them!  Looks like another good ride.  It looks like Hippie Mike has Gods hand on his back as he's coasting along.  And those police bikes are very stealth!  Until the lights come on...


----------



## Jimmy V (May 28, 2017)

Cory said:


> Had a great birthday ride yesterday on my 81 King Sting in Huntington Beach and Newport Beach CA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Cory..see post 5906 below... forgot to hit the reply to post link, don't know how to undo it LOL...


----------



## Freqman1 (May 28, 2017)

Heidi and I rode the North Augusta Greeneway which is just over the bridge in South Carolina. Stopped at one of our favorite restaurants for brunch before heading back. V/r Shawn


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 28, 2017)

petritl said:


> Mid 1930s track bike, fixed gear; no brakes . The bike rode well on the 13 mi group ride through downtown San Antonio. I hit 23mph spun out on a straightaway.
> 
> The vintage group broke away for stop over at the coffee shop.
> 
> ...



Tad's track bike and my Lenton at the water stop



and the coffee stop, Lou's Torpado and my Lenton



Steve and I rode in from his house to meet up with the group, giving us about 15 more miles, afterwards, a 9-ball tournament, which he trounced me, sour beer (great at the end of a ride), home-brewed Pliny and great paninis.  Back home and nap time...


----------



## tripple3 (May 28, 2017)

I rode my Elgin this morning at the swap meet


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2017)

Recovering with mid morning Bloody Marys on the 37 Single bar and 39 4Bar.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 28, 2017)

Took a lil spin on the Roadmaster down to the corner store for snacks, found this nice old shingled garage.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 28, 2017)

..Found a car show in progress two blocks from my home.  Mostly Chevy's  and an awesome Hiawatha Arrow.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 28, 2017)

What else, the Red, White , And Blue 41 Shelby Cadillac....


----------



## None (May 28, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 473589 ..Found a car show in progress two blocks from my home.  Mostly Chevy's  and an awesome Hiawatha Arrow.




Dope. Legends? I love that bike!!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 28, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Dope. Legends? I love that bike!!
> 
> View attachment 473611




Hey, thats my bike!  What!? ..and my shoes!!


----------



## None (May 28, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Hey, thats my bike!  What!? ..and my shoes!!




 Hahaha! I'll give them back next time.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Pedal pushers (May 28, 2017)

Penny loves spending time with her Father. I let him use my Monark until he gets his.
Now maybe I can get a little sewing done.  








...and trim my roses.


----------



## Pedal pushers (May 28, 2017)

From my little garden.


----------



## Pedal pushers (May 28, 2017)

Using this fabric to make a skirt


----------



## birdzgarage (May 28, 2017)

So after getting home at 11 from the foothill flyers ride,i got up at 3 and went the cycle swap in long beach.totally spaced on taking pics,but had a great time hanging out with the boyz.I got a well deserved nap and still had to go for a ride tonight. 

i rode the blue columbia,just put my newly rustored og seat by allison leatherworks.pics of that beauty tomorrow in the daylight so you can really see it!  

 i stopped and busted out some sick dounts!

 those with a good eye know this bike couldn't have ripped those donuts! Its got blue tires of course, and them marks are black for sure.

caught me! 

Shur-spin looks sick lit up at night!

and off to bed .


----------



## None (May 28, 2017)




----------



## King Louie (May 28, 2017)

Sunday cruise on my trusty,  rusty , crusty corvette


----------



## Cory (May 29, 2017)

Tripple3 and I out on a early Memorial Day ride. Riding my 1950 Schwinn.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 29, 2017)

Great morning for a ride!

 i did about 10 miles or so this morning on the 53 columbia.po said it was a 54 .checked the # on mr columbias site,early 53.

 nice wide bike path in our little town.

 check out the street sign,yup i live around the block from columbia way!named for the space shuttle,not the bike!

some of the kool old sights in town........... 

the local watering hole...... 

definitely please take a moment today to remember the brave men and women who paid the price of their lives defending all of us,our familys,friends,loved ones and our beautiful country that we all live in.regardless of you political views and dislikes,today is completely about respecting and remembering them. 

 sweet truck in the hood........

kool spot,never been there but looks popular. ........ 

nice lil coffee shop in a old 50s gas station....good stuff,sagebrush cafe...... 

this is a local landmark in out neighborhood put together by a longtime resident hotrodder that sadly is no longer with us.my old friend  that lives next door for long as i can remember is the caretaker now....... 

hope its around forever. .... 

yup,nice view from one of our local mountains. ........... 

have a great day cabers!


----------



## Cory (May 29, 2017)

Friend pulled up as I was leaving on his Straight Bar. 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (May 29, 2017)

Take a moment today to remember our brave fallen veterans.
I rode my flag flying 1937 Syracuse  down to meet @Cory for a cup of coffee at the pier









It is going to be crowded down here today


----------



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2017)

Out and about, waitin' on some friends


----------



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2017)




----------



## whizzer kid (May 29, 2017)

She's All polished up and ready for my first ride on it !  Good day here in Buffalo for it!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2017)

Met up with Mr and Mrs Rustjunkie for a bite and drinks after visiting a Memorial Day display at a local park.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2017)

...


----------



## None (May 29, 2017)

Happy Memorial Day. We salute the men and women who served to protect our country. Land of the free because of the brave.


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 29, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Happy Memorial Day. We salute the men and women who served to protect our country. Land of the free because of the brave.
> 
> View attachment 474194




Almost looks like the JC is saluting the flag

Great shot Desireè


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (May 29, 2017)

Got this late 40s monark built airman back on the road today. Great riding bike. Just needs a new seat, cool old lock attached to the bare metal one on here. Don't worry guys it's just going to be a loaner bike.


----------



## None (May 29, 2017)

eddie_bravo said:


> Almost looks like the JC is saluting the flag
> 
> Great shot Desireè
> 
> ...




Thank you @eddie_bravo


----------



## FULLYLOADED (May 29, 2017)

SATURDAYS RIDE, 55 MONARK,COUPE DE VILLE



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 29, 2017)

.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 29, 2017)

Two very different types of transportation.....


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 29, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 474057 View attachment 474058 View attachment 474059 View attachment 474060



dig your bar wrap


----------



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2017)

Great ride today with the Mrs, @fordmike65 & @lulu . Rode to santa Anita park, spun over to local landmark Clearman's Northwoods Inn for lunch, then stopped by a secret cave where we were welcomed with cold beverages and a beautiful Schwinn rainbow (flash photography not permitted)


----------



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> dig your bar wrap




Thanks! 
Necessity! I had these bars un-plated and grips no longer fit


----------



## Freqman1 (May 29, 2017)

Took this crusty '41 out for a good check ride before I tear it down for a restore. Two tone brown and tan is the plan. V/r Shawn


----------



## ssc (May 29, 2017)

Nice ride to Huntington Beach with friends.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 29, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Took this crusty '41 out for a good check ride before I tear it down for a restore. Two tone brown and tan is the plan. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 474273




Cool project. I vote for a reverse scheme on the fenders.


----------



## rcole45 (May 29, 2017)

Nice day for a ride


----------



## cds2323 (May 29, 2017)

Built up this Manton & Smith Ranger yesterday. Had the bare boys frame laying around for awhile. Found a girls M&S being sold as yard art. That frame donated the fork, fenders, crank and both sets of cups and bearings. Used a rider set of S-2s that I had respoked/rebuilt. Bike rides very well, smooth and handles great. Shakedown ride was about 18 miles.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 29, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Cool project. I vote for a reverse scheme on the fenders.




I was considering that but couldn't find any pics of a reverse paint brown/tan. V/r Shawn


----------



## fboggs1986 (May 29, 2017)

Took the Huffman out for a spin today!
Frank







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (May 29, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Took this crusty '41 out for a good check ride before I tear it down for a restore. Two tone brown and tan is the plan. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 474273



My favorite prewar Schwinn
Color combo.


----------



## rollfaster (May 29, 2017)

fboggs1986 said:


> Took the Huffman out for a spin today!
> Frank
> 
> 
> ...



Killer bike Frank !


----------



## rollfaster (May 29, 2017)

Rode my trusty old nasty 39 Hiawatha for a short gaunt around the hood.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 29, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I was considering that but couldn't find any pics of a reverse paint brown/tan. V/r Shawn




http://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/9768-1806-10212/1941-schwinn-mens-autocycle/

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle228


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 29, 2017)

After Kaya and I went on a ride today we made some hub shiners!


----------



## tripple3 (May 29, 2017)

My sweetie and I went for a ride on our Western Flyers.
First stop Tio Flaco's for tacos...











We were riding home and she told me that her bike rode really nice and rode with me to my favorite sunset spot...











It's fun to ride a bike


----------



## Dave K (May 29, 2017)

Bike trail tonight with my wife.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 30, 2017)

Good morning from up on the hill by the pad!

nobody at the car wash at 430am 

the blue ribbon is always in rotation as a regular rider 

i see the sun makin a peek up ahead  

time to get ready,gotta get some work done today as except for the morning ride yesterday,i sat on my butt all day.it was great!


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2017)

Today I rode my Packard to the park


----------



## rcole45 (May 30, 2017)




----------



## rcole45 (May 30, 2017)




----------



## jacob9795 (May 30, 2017)

Yesterday's ride with a man I've known since kindergarten. I get a little thirsty after my rides.


----------



## burrolalb (May 30, 2017)

Went for a spin around the neighborhood ... posted two photos cause i thought the shadows are awesome


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2017)

I took my Elgin Tiki cruiser out for a while to enjoy these new grips I had professionally installed


----------



## sccruiser (May 30, 2017)

Busted out the Bicentennial Ray


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 30, 2017)

Took a ride on the 2017 Columbia cruiser...



 

Train car graffiti...


 

The old factory...


 

Had to stop for a quick pic of the sky...



 

Another great day for a ride!


----------



## Jimmy V (May 30, 2017)

sccruiser said:


> Busted out the Bicentennial RayView attachment 474649



 Nice, and being a one year only color, not often seen.. I had a bicentenial Varsity for a while that I bought from a friend and brought back to life.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2017)

Taco Tuesday run


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2017)

Still had room for dessert


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 30, 2017)

Netflix returned at local grocery 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (May 31, 2017)

55 Westfield at columbia way and 50th st west. 

i love this kind of morning.  

the sun is making a go at it 

see you tomorrow!


----------



## tripple3 (May 31, 2017)

eddie_bravo said:


> Netflix returned at local grocery
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I went and picked up a movie yesterday...


----------



## tripple3 (May 31, 2017)

This morning I rode my Western Flyer over to Ralph's to return the Redbox movie...






I left there to go to the Home Depot to pick up a lightbulb; much better for me when the door is open already...







The guy working in electrical was really inspecting my bike parked in his aisle


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2017)

On the way home from our Memorial Day ride, we stopped by and picked up dinner for my girl's son. Hungry @catfish ?


----------



## tripple3 (May 31, 2017)

In-N-Out is great but more often I go across the street to the Habit.
I rode my 1936 Electric to the bank to make a deposit to pay the rent...



This bike rides so great I can't even explain it.



I love the look of the bike too


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2017)

Rolled the crusty Merc into work today.


----------



## burrolalb (May 31, 2017)

Had to take my colson looptail out for a stroll just got it back from the shop with the new sissy bar 







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (May 31, 2017)

Libby is taking her first cruise on a 26 inch bike.


----------



## Robertriley (May 31, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Rolled the crusty Merc into work today.
> View attachment 475106 View attachment 475107



Where do you keep finding all of these 20 inch bikes?


----------



## rcole45 (May 31, 2017)




----------



## rcole45 (May 31, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 1, 2017)

Nice ride on the heavyweight klunker this morning.forgot my phone today...........

 so from the street............

and from my driveway.ill remember to bring it tomorrow. Trying to ride a different bike everyday.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2017)

I rode my Electric to the park again today


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 1, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my Electric to the park again today




raining a bit here _*today *_too


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2017)

Since it's Thursday; Hippie Mike showed up at my house to go for a ride on his 41 DX...





We got on the Santa Ana River Trail at Adam's today...









We stopped at the Newport pier and had a donut...



We continued riding down the peninsula until we bumped into Ron; so we spun around and rode with him back to the Santa Ana River mouth...





I had the fish burrito at Sanchos





Great day, great ride, great fun


----------



## rcole45 (Jun 1, 2017)

Nice day for a ride!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 1, 2017)

I rode my Alexander Rocket to the job site today.  The bicycle gods keep taunting me...this past week we pulled out a rusty kids scooter from the excavations.  I am still hoping for an Indian or Harley Davidson!  I did find an ancient spark plug today


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 1, 2017)

I took the Cleveland Lozier to the gym today


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 1, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 475275 View attachment 475276 View attachment 475277 View attachment 475278




Forget the bikes. Lets see more of the Barndoor


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 1, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> Forget the bikes. Lets see more of the Barndoor



Its really rough, not much to see right now.its next.ill be starting on it next week.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 1, 2017)

Since I put the basket- I've enjoyed this girls bike more
Late milk run









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Kstone (Jun 2, 2017)

Got my bike back from the LBS. Had them replace the front hub bearings and she's riding ship shape now.

My first bike ride back on her was to work for the first time! Dang are the sidewalks rough in the ghetto... Haha...
I had a blue heron fly over me while I was on one of the bridges, so that was neat-o.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 2, 2017)

Took a cruise on the Roadmaster flat tank today.


----------



## Cory (Jun 2, 2017)

Went out to estate sales this morning and loaded up the car with some treasure for my antique store (lots of vintage clothing today). Got home early enough to go for a bike ride. Tripple3 was more than willing so off we went. Rode over to Newport Beach for tacos, donuts and pictures. National donut day was observed.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2017)

Super fun ride... we went to two donut shops...









Great Mex has taco Tuesday on Friday too


----------



## Cory (Jun 2, 2017)

This guy was sitting at the beach wearing goggles controlling his drone that was flying over head. He saw me behind him with the camera on the drone. Hilarious.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 2, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Since it's Thursday; Hippie Mike showed up at my house to go for a ride on his 41 DX...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What yoga position is Hippie Mike trying out in that photo?
Cool as!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I took the Cleveland Lozier to the gym today
> View attachment 475432 View attachment 475433



Truly beautiful!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> What yoga position is Hippie Mike trying out in that photo?
> Cool as!




Common position for Mike whenever rolling downhill
I rode my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser today with @Cory


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 2, 2017)

I do the same on my fixed gear bicycles, but not with quite the same panache!


----------



## None (Jun 2, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Got my bike back from the LBS. Had them replace the front hub bearings and she's riding ship shape now.
> 
> My first bike ride back on her was to work for the first time! Dang are the sidewalks rough in the ghetto... Haha...
> I had a blue heron fly over me while I was on one of the bridges, so that was neat-o.
> ...




Nice to see you back on 2 wheels @Kstone  great pics!


----------



## None (Jun 2, 2017)

Girls night out with me means you're on a bike.


----------



## Barto (Jun 3, 2017)

Ok, well, I rode this one last night, does that count?   Just got the Defender and had to show it off.  Point of order - always makne sure your brake is properly attached to the bracket prior to ridng.....


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 3, 2017)

rocked the 53 this morning for a few miles.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 3, 2017)

Decided to go try to ride my klunker on a mountain bike ride with my friend mike this morning. ..............

so here we go up the hill,i took just a few stops.single speed,very heavy,but i hung with mike.he was a little bit off his reg pace,slight hangover................. 

hey look,i see my house! 

and thats me and my steed,yes at the top! 

im gonna,build one with gears now,no suspension, im old school.i promise it will be sick! 

 my boy mike at the end.......new Saturday morning fun.5 min from the house.ill ride there and back next weekend 

home,time for a nice shower and well deserved nap! 

see ya!................


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Jun 3, 2017)

Put new tires on rusty old Western Flyer, rides as smooth as the day it was made


----------



## mike j (Jun 3, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Girls night out with me means you're on a bike.
> View attachment 475806 View attachment 475807 View attachment 475808 View attachment 475809 View attachment 475810 View attachment 475811 View attachment 475812



I love girl biker gangs.


----------



## None (Jun 3, 2017)

mike j said:


> I love girl biker gangs.




Hahaha!


----------



## mike j (Jun 3, 2017)

Hit the southern end of the northern part of the Wallkill valley rail trail. To clarify, the trail, in total is about thirty miles long. The southern part is interrupted by a state prison to the north. The middle & northern part are temporarily broken by the bridge over the Wallkill river being fenced because of a guardrail issue. Rode about twelve miles through old limestone (cement) mines, changing to pasture & farmlands. This is about where the Shawangunk mountains meet the Catskills, beautiful country this time of year. Took an old spur line to an abandoned, flooded mine. The water is crystal clear, photo doesn't do it justice. Stopped at the trailside cafe, met a group of bikers, took a photo of this cool bike, the owner said it was custom made in Oregon, modeled after a bike from the thirties. Nice ride.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 3, 2017)

Found this green machine in the trash a couple days ago so figured i'd try it out.This thing is so fun you can do 180's very easily.Most fun i've ever had on a modern huffy


----------



## Duchess (Jun 3, 2017)

This was a hit at the Salem Art Festival. Even with the seat up all the way, it's a little small, but town riding isn't so demanding and my knees are fine. Here it is at the Derby Wharf Light Station.


----------



## okozzy (Jun 3, 2017)

mike j said:


> Hit the southern end of the northern part of the Wallkill valley rail trail. To clarify, the trail, in total is about thirty miles long. The southern part is interrupted by a state prison to the north. The middle & northern part are temporarily broken by the bridge over the Wallkill river being fenced because of a guardrail issue. Rode about twelve miles through old limestone (cement) mines, changing to pasture & farmlands. This is about where the Shawangunk mountains meet the Catskills, beautiful country this time of year. Took an old spur line to an abandoned, flooded mine. The water is crystal clear, photo doesn't do it justice. Stopped at the trailside cafe, met a group of bikers, took a photo of this cool bike, the owner said it was custom made in Oregon, modeled after a bike from the thirties. Nice ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kstone (Jun 3, 2017)

Of course the second my Roadmaster came back to me all fixed up, I found a reason to screw around with her. So I'm repainting her chainguard and out came the girls bike. 

To be honest, Desireé, I envy you. I'm too lanky for these girls bikes. I love them to death and then I realize I can't fit on them and feel like a circus clown on a teeny bike.
We need to make out some arrangement like the sisterhood of the traveling bikes. So I get to ride all the pretty things I oogle but can't realistically keep to ride and then you and I trade them back and forth like they're library books


----------



## None (Jun 3, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Of course the second my Roadmaster came back to me all fixed up, I found a reason to screw around with her. So I'm repainting her chainguard and out came the girls bike.
> 
> To be honest, Desireé, I envy you. I'm too lanky for these girls bikes. I love them to death and then I realize I can't fit on them and feel like a circus clown on a teeny bike.
> We need to make out some arrangement like the sisterhood of the traveling bikes. So I get to ride all the pretty things I oogle but can't realistically keep to ride and then you and I trade them back and forth like they're library books
> ...




Haha! I'm down! I've got a couple of men's bikes on my wish list.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2017)

Went on a bike ride with three of my bikes and two buddies







@Jarod24 and his buddy Josh stopped by to have some tacos and a beach ride...













1936 Packard, 1936 Electric, and 1940 Western Flyer heavy-duty
That I got a flat on on my way home…


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 3, 2017)

Is this a thread? Maybe we need a new one, "Crashed Cars and Cool Bikes".........


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 3, 2017)

Those two TALL buddies make those bikes look like they are 24" wheels......


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> Those two TALL buddies make those bikes look like they are 24" wheels......



Correct.
Neither one of those two boys is small


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 3, 2017)

Went for a ride with my Dad on his first ride on his new '50 phantom.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 3, 2017)

went for an evening ride on the california aquaduct with my son on my 53 and he rolled the star cruiser i put together for him. 

they both ride great 

its really nice up here 

i decided to ride home 

im sure ill go out for a night cruze through town.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 4, 2017)

me and my babe made a morning Starbucks run. ........... 

cruze there is mostly uphill 

love my shadow shot opportunities  

made it! 

 past the local fire department. .......

downhill run home! 

 made it...........

time to kick back  for a while.......more adventures later with king louie!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 4, 2017)

What an awesome morning.
Was watching the weather last night, got a fender bike ready.  It didn't rain all night.
Didn't rain this morning - it's raining like crazy right now (started just after I brought the bike inside).
So I got to ride my too long neglected Francesca.
Tad's Lygie, Lou's Torpado, my Moser - it was a Eurotrash day



my partners in crime - counting the red lights we blasted, and the horn that blasted at Lou - he blamed it on Manhattan habits



OMG the berry pastry was too good - stuffed with berries



Tad's chrome pride and a nice background (I probably stole his thunder here)


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 4, 2017)

Just rolling down from northern NH


----------



## Kstone (Jun 4, 2017)

Went for a ride before the rain hit. Whole bunch more of exploring. Found a new spot by the water. Took some photos of bridges since I am in Pittsburgh and I think there's a rule about that 
I found a way cool full snake skin on my ride. I was biking back all sweaty, holding a snake skin and rode by all these dressed up girls going to Sunday brunch. I guess there are two types of girls in this world 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 




I don't know what's going on here...but I didn't expect the zombie apocalypse to be fought on the water...


 


And this is my snaaaake. 
I'm gunna use it for the art and science lessons I teach.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Went for a ride before the rain hit. Whole bunch more of exploring. Found a new spot by the water. Took some photos of bridges since I am in Pittsburgh and I think there's a rule about that
> I found a way cool full snake skin on my ride. I was biking back all sweaty, holding a snake skin and rode by all these dressed up girls going to Sunday brunch. I guess there are two types of girls in this world
> 
> View attachment 476434 View attachment 476435 View attachment 476437 View attachment 476439 View attachment 476443 View attachment 476445 View attachment 476446
> ...



Great pics!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Went for a ride before the rain hit. Whole bunch more of exploring. Found a new spot by the water. Took some photos of bridges since I am in Pittsburgh and I think there's a rule about that
> I found a way cool full snake skin on my ride. I was biking back all sweaty, holding a snake skin and rode by all these dressed up girls going to Sunday brunch. I guess there are two types of girls in this world
> 
> View attachment 476434 View attachment 476435 View attachment 476437 View attachment 476439 View attachment 476443 View attachment 476445 View attachment 476446
> ...



Great photos @Kstone!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jun 4, 2017)

Lunch with my BFF @lulu 20 years of friendship.  Taking the Monark and Columbia for a ride after.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jun 4, 2017)

Oops 25 years of friendship.


----------



## frank 81 (Jun 4, 2017)

1947 Schwinn


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 4, 2017)

Rode the "Flamin' Huffy" over the bridge...





Parked in front of the biggest Queen in Long Beach...





Then crashed a Hindu wedding on the way to lunch...


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 4, 2017)

After building my donated work bike yesterday, got it all dialed in and took it for a shakedown cruise. 65 Schwinn Typhoon.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 4, 2017)

I'll confess that I didn't actually ride this today, but I did sit on it! My first experience of building a set of wood rim wheels and tubular tyres.
I'll wait till I get some sealant in them before I ride it on our crappy English roads.
It's all very French, right down to the Normandy cider corks as bar ends!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 4, 2017)

Raleigh Sprite:













https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2017/06/summer-like-weather-raleigh-5-speed.html


----------



## buickmike (Jun 4, 2017)

Hot outside. MTB. alum frame


----------



## SHO2010 (Jun 4, 2017)

It's not what I rode but my granddaughter Katie on her Pixie.


----------



## None (Jun 4, 2017)

Cyclone Coasters ride today.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2017)

Joined the ladies for beers and asada fries


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 4, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Cyclone Coasters ride today.
> View attachment 476630 View attachment 476632 View attachment 476633 View attachment 476634 View attachment 476635 View attachment 476636



That looks lIke a fun cruise!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2017)

I rode my 1937 Syracuse to Long Beach Cyclone Coaster ride with @Cory and Hippie Mike
















Mike rode his 1942 BF Goodrich
more pics of the ride here http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cyclone-coaster-sunday-ride-this-sunday-june-4th-2017.111656/


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Cory (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice 40 plus mile ride today. Started in Huntington Beach rode to Long Beach to meet up for the Cyclone Coasters. Worked our way over to the Queen Mary with the Coasters then peddled back to Huntington Beach. @tripple3, The Hippy and I had a great time today. Rode my 1950 straight bar Schwinn.


----------



## mike j (Jun 4, 2017)

Had to do something for a good customer down in Piermont this morning. Got a ride in along the Hudson river before the rain arrived. During WW2 there was a huge army camp near here & the majority of troops going to Europe embarked here. They made this monument a few years ago, wished I'd posted this memorial day. Stopped at the bike shop & test rode a couple of E-bikes.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## IngoMike (Jun 4, 2017)

I had a ruff day today, but nothing like a Run-A-Bout ride around the 'hood, to make it all feel better.


 


I took a bunch of shadow bike photos, and did not really like any of them.....


Home Depot is two blocks from my house, and the back door was open, so I rode around the store for awhile, it was around 6pm, and nobody was in the store, I like riding in stores!

 


I went to the top of Sand City to try and max out the Speedometer, but I only got it up to 30+MPH, I might have to go out of town to get it up to redline. It is hard to take a picture of the speedometer when you are getting up into speed, I need three hands.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 5, 2017)

Took out my prewar firestone pilot today

i love early morning rides 

this is our brand new library! Its nice on the outside.........ill have to check out the inside one day,maybe look for some bicycle books.

i like to get a pic at the old quartz hill elementary by the old brick walls.i didnt go here but my son did. 

back to the bat cave!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 5, 2017)

Couple of junkies doing it up fancy style with some cranks in fore and aft.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 5, 2017)

Errands and lunch with a homie


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Errands and lunch with a homie
> 
> View attachment 477236 View attachment 477237 View attachment 477238 View attachment 477239


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2017)

I rode my Elgin Tiki cruiser over the hill to the store for sumpin  for Jason's birthday ride tomorrow...









Link to ride: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/o-c-weekly-mid-week-beach-ride.88749/page-5


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 5, 2017)

I rode this one around for a while because roadster coolness.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 5, 2017)

Enjoying 3 day old beef jerky and a Sculpin after some roadstering.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 5, 2017)

Idk how many miles it was, maybe some where between 10-20, but it was a Boy Scout troop bike ride (helmets are bsa policy) rode just fine only had to readjust the rear hub once!


----------



## None (Jun 5, 2017)

Took my Colson out for a spin to run some errands.


----------



## Zuni13 (Jun 5, 2017)

A quick afternoon ride to the SS Lane Victory in San Pedro after the Cyclone Coaster ride in Long Beach.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 477384
> 
> Enjoying 3 day old beef jerky and a Sculpin after some roadstering.



Looks like a lil jerky on your knee there:eek:


----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2017)

Took a ride over to the Monday evening Car Show



and my favorite panel


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2017)

Out riding early today. I woke up excited to go on a birthday ride for @Birdzcad64...


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 6, 2017)

Me too! Its gonna be a great day,i can feel it already!shamu is warming up,loaded and ready for a riad trip to oc!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Cory (Jun 6, 2017)

@Birdzcad64, I'm out on a shakedown ride right now. Look forward to seeing you later this morning. Coffee will be consumed!  I am out on my Prewar Crusader tall frame.  Got to get home and get the kids up for school. Then the real ride starts.


----------



## None (Jun 6, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> Me too! Its gonna be a great day,i can feel it already!shamu is warming up,loaded and ready for a riad trip to oc!




Happy birthday @Birdzcad64 ! Ride on dude!


----------



## fattyre (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Cory (Jun 6, 2017)

Just got home from the @Birdzcad64 birthday ride. [emoji1] [emoji106] 


If you look closely you can see the rare and elusive Hippy in the background. A scarce sighting indeed.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2017)

Super fun ride today; hippie showed up first and then bird shortly after that...









@Cory joined us on the SA river trail; we rode down to Balboa where we met Ron...











Alleys of Newport…







Super fun day. Happy birthday @Birdzcad64


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice to have another rider along;
Thanks for making the drive down
I hope you had a happy birthday
@Birdzcad64


----------



## the2finger (Jun 6, 2017)

Izzat a doughnut or a turd?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 6, 2017)

loaded and ready to roll..... 

took angeles crest hiway.last of the sun........ 

cloudy all day! 

low flying mono coupe......... 

love hippie mike,very fun to ride with........ 

coffee stop 

could pass this up without a pic......... 

rollin out! 

took in some nice sights and sounds....... 

back up to Huntington for tacos! 

the 53,great rider! 

best donuts around!  

hi cory! 

 hey look! Theres ron!

easier to take care of than paint? 

chillin after lunch....... 

kool art by the post office in hb........ 

neat old building,and some hot rods nrxt door!all covered up though. ......... 

 check mikes down hill stance! 

best ice cream sandwich in the world after a great adventure! Thanks for a fun birhday guys that we will repeat next year !


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 6, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Happy birthday @Birdzcad64 ! Ride on dude!



Thank you!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 6, 2017)

Happy bday @Birdzcad64 
Looks like a great day, bummed I missed it!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks scott!


----------



## mrg (Jun 6, 2017)

happy birthday Jason sorry I didn't make the ride looked fun, just want to recuperate and be ready for all of the Volkswagen events this week so just took a little ride around the neighborhood on the WASP


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 7, 2017)

morning burn on the vintage bmx cruiser. .... 

as fun as it is to ride in different spots,morning rides in my neighborhood are hard to beat!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2017)

I rode my Packard to the carpool pick up location


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2017)

Another Single Bar Colson on the road today...


----------



## Kstone (Jun 7, 2017)

8 1/2 mile round trip to work today. I should have gotten rained on but I got lucky.

And this is what I worked on today!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2017)

I just got home on my Packard...


----------



## petritl (Jun 7, 2017)

Not vintage but my wife and I rode our bikes at the F1 Roadrace track outside Austin last night(COTA) I heard there were ~600 cyclist at the track.

I'm going to bring some vintage Italian steel next time.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 7, 2017)

55 Westfield 

nice night 

yup,thats the moon 

c ya!


----------



## Dave K (Jun 7, 2017)

Dinner and drinks on the Schwinns tonight.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2017)

Dave K said:


> Dinner and drinks on the Schwinns tonight.View attachment 478467



Did someone say drinks?? Still rolling the singlebar.


----------



## mrg (Jun 8, 2017)

Took a little ride over there Wednesday night Car Show


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 8, 2017)

there is no filter on this shot.all mother nature.

its already a great day!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 8, 2017)

FINALLY rode my Schwinn New World yesterday!Got it back from my friend/bike mechanic (He went through the wheels) Rides nice!New tires/tubes ,cleaning,fenders straightened,tune-up


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2017)

Today I rode my 1936 Electric to the carpool pick up location


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 478511 there is no filter on this shot.all mother nature.View attachment 478512its already a great day!



Beautiful photos (also in your earlier post too)!
Love that shot with the car.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 8, 2017)

petritl said:


> Not vintage but my wife and I rode our bikes at the F1 Roadrace track outside Austin last night(COTA) I heard there were ~600 cyclist at the track.
> 
> I'm going to bring some vintage Italian steel next time.
> 
> ...



Very cool


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 8, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Beautiful photos (also in your earlier post too)!
> Love that shot with the car.



Thanks man! much appreciated! Those are both my favorites in my stable! The crusty 55 Westfield is my first vintage bike. And i love my caddy.had both over 15 years and,will never sell either of them.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2017)

Always questionable when you leave your bike in someone else's garage…








I rode it home and fixed it


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 8, 2017)

Really digging this single bar. Need to lace up a "highpressure" wheelset soon.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2017)

Really nice ride today on my 1937 Syracuse





There was a lot of incredible dogs down there doing what they do











Really nice day for a bike ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 9, 2017)

Rollin in WV this afternoon.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 479087 View attachment 479090 View attachment 479095
> View attachment 479107




Awesome! Great day to be at the beach


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 9, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 479087 View attachment 479090 View attachment 479095
> View attachment 479107



More great photos!  You guys are so lucky, I live as far away from the sea as its possible to be in England!


----------



## rcole45 (Jun 9, 2017)

Got the motobike out of the rafters,added a fresh coat of oil to the rust.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2017)

This afternoon I rode my Western Flyer over to the barbershop to get a haircut... And a Slurpee






I installed new tires and tubes and wanted to check them out
It rides great


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 9, 2017)

We cheated bigly today. 17 year old 6 foot tall left handed water polo playing daughter who can take me down in an arm wrestle said, "No Helmet." Who am I to argue? Her first Raleigh Rod Ride! She's smiling large. Must be having fun.
P.S. That's a 24 inch frame with 28 inch wheels. Don't mess with her!!!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 9, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> View attachment 479129 We cheated bigly today. 17 year old 6 foot tall left handed water polo playing daughter who can take me down in an arm wrestle said, "No Helmet." Who am I to argue? Her first Raleigh Rod Ride! She's smiling large. Must be having fun.
> P.S. That's a 24 inch frame with 28 inch wheels. Don't mess with her!!!



Cool!


----------



## mike j (Jun 9, 2017)

Took the old Crown out around the cut-de-sac. It's first ride in quite awhile, I'm sure. Rides nice, taking it out to the park tomorrow, a couple of tweaks & it should be fine. Stopped by Buddha for a photo op.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 9, 2017)

1941 Schwinn New World













https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2017/06/quality-american-made-three-speeds.html


----------



## None (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2017)

Lot number 2138 Sears Free Spirit folding bike, after I aired up the tires I rode it through the warehouse...







Long workday for me


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 10, 2017)

First time in 6 years i dug this reissue Columbia out.Bought at Dudley show from Mike


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 10, 2017)

Went to octo this morning,talked to mrg for a bit..............

 hung out with higgins for a few..........

 after cruzin around a bit, i saw all i wanted,got my shirt and some hot wheels and im home already.great day so far....


----------



## Kstone (Jun 10, 2017)

Bicycle Heaven swap meet was today. My family came to visit and we did a 15 mile ride around Pittsburgh. Finally got my chainguard painted and decaled so the Roadmaster looked more respectable. 

Lovely lovely lovely.


----------



## xmtnrider (Jun 10, 2017)

Beautiful 95 degree day in Denver at City Park. Rolling the Elgin twin 40. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 10, 2017)

Rode my 41 Rollfast Derby in the Ballwin Days Parade with the Gateway Coasters today. Nice turnout with perfect weather!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2017)

Rode over to Old Town for lunch, drinks and a long overdue new 'do


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 10, 2017)

Shelby Flyer- a rare rider for me
Cruising Garden Grove,Ca









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2017)

After dinner I took my Packard for an evening ride and to watch the sunset...


----------



## None (Jun 10, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> After dinner I took my Packard for an evening ride and to watch the sunset...




Beautiful @tripple3 !


----------



## wasp3245 (Jun 10, 2017)

Beautiful day for a ride ...25 miles atop the Columbia light roadster


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 10, 2017)

mia no longer!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Took my little French bike out for its first shakedown spin, a few laps around Wallingford, amounting to about 2 miles. At least the newly built wood rim wheels  survived the pounding from our "mean" streets!
I think it looks pretty good in the town square.

 
and outside the old hospital.

 
Rides OK, but not perfect yet; the driveside crank has a slight twist near the pedal junction, rendering the pedal not quite square.
Nothing a little heat and brute force won't solve.
Been fettling my Rochester too, took that for a little spin as well, still rides as lovely as ever, even if it is a little weather-beaten!
My favourite ride, seen here alongside Wallingford town hall on a beautiful Sunday afternoon.


----------



## None (Jun 11, 2017)

Couldn't miss an opportunity to ride today. Lovely weather. Gotta keep pedaling.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 11, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Couldn't miss an opportunity to ride today. Lovely weather. Gotta keep pedaling.
> View attachment 480072
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## catfish (Jun 11, 2017)

The blue one today. The black one yesterday.


----------



## sccruiser (Jun 11, 2017)

Bob approved !


----------



## None (Jun 11, 2017)

100% agree @eddie_bravo! Rode to church and then decided to get lost instead of finding my way home.


----------



## sccruiser (Jun 11, 2017)

catfish said:


> The blue one today. The black one yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 480080



You got the right idea brother. I think the Silver Bullet needs some air today. !


----------



## gkeep (Jun 11, 2017)

WIth new cog, chain, front tire and tube plus a lot of help and advice from other cabers my Pierce is finally on the road again after a few months of downtime!


 

 
Happy riding everyone!
Gary


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hot here in tidewater Virginia: well into the 90s with quite a lot of humidity. It felt like well over 100 today. So why not ride still? There are lots of little things you can do to keep at least _a little _ cooler. I took out this 1941 New World.

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2017/06/hot-weather-in-upper-south-virginia.html


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 11, 2017)

I had a great ride today on my 1940 Western Flyer to the Circle City Cycle Truck Convoy...



Hippie Mike was at the river trail ready and waiting...















Pretty strong headwinds the last 14 miles


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Kstone (Jun 11, 2017)

It was the last day with my family in town. We went to get waffles for breakfast. Our butts were all sore from the long ride yesterday. We rode complaining the whole way.
I was lucky enough that my family each took one of my bikes instead of their own....so for once, all my girls came out together!!! Yay. I love seeing all my bikes in a line up.




We built my Columbia last night. She still needs a cleaning but I'm so in love with her.
Still waiting on my back hub and wheel to come in the mail from Sam, so we threw on a crusty two speed kick shift for me to borrow...and now I feel spoiled and don't want to give it back...

Then after going to Bicycle Heaven, the strip district, and some antique shops, we went for sushi.... And Jimmy harassed the wait staff...



 




I'm not ready for them to go back to Connecticut


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 11, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I had a great ride today on my 1940 Western Flyer to the Circle City Cycle Truck Convoy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That NH cycle truck is pretty cool.  Maybe it will make its way back home sometime.


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 11, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Took my little French bike out for its first shakedown spin, a few laps around Wallingford, amounting to about 2 miles. At least the newly built wood rim wheels  survived the pounding from our "mean" streets!
> I think it looks pretty good in the town square.View attachment 480022
> and outside the old hospital.View attachment 480023
> Rides OK, but not perfect yet; the driveside crank has a slight twist near the pedal junction, rendering the pedal not quite square.
> ...



Fettling is a perfect word.


----------



## Duchess (Jun 11, 2017)

Rode the Rocket around Salem, MA. Here it is at the Salem Common. This goofy thing makes people smile.


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 11, 2017)

gkeep said:


> WIth new cog, chain, front tire and tube plus a lot of help and advice from other cabers my Pierce is finally on the road again after a few months of downtime!
> View attachment 480084 View attachment 480085
> Happy riding everyone!
> Gary



How about a close up of the new driving bits? It's always fun to divide and multiply to find the gear inches.
Front teeth / back teeth x wheel diameter = effective wheel size in inches!


----------



## ssc (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice ride from Newport beach to Huntington.
Cheers, Steve


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 12, 2017)

To commemorate todays 200th. anniversary of Karl Drais and his first ever bike ride went out early with my Rochester.
Had to drop my car off at the repair shop early and took the bicycle along for a lovely ride to work before 6am, down roads I haven't ridden in a few years.
For a machine that's around 118 years old it rides beautifully......

 
At the little road bridge over the River Thame, near Drayton St. Leonard (that's not a typo, there really is a River Thame, as well as the more well known Thames).....

 

 
Near the old 17th. century gateposts in the hamlet of Ascot. There are 3 pairs of these, all that remains of a grand country house that "mysteriously" burnt down on the eve of its completion during the English civil war.....

 
The sun broke through the clouds and really made the ride a little more special, a gorgeous day for riding our machines.....

 
Ride on Baron!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 12, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> Fettling is a perfect word.



It is!


----------



## rcole45 (Jun 12, 2017)

View attachment 480258 Great day for a ride at the beach


----------



## ssc (Jun 12, 2017)

Indeed it was.
Cheers, Steve


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 12, 2017)

Had to go out and do a couple of errands, so took the bicycle instead of driving. Beautiful day here in Monrovia


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Stopped by this water meadow on the way back from work.....


 
As I cycled through Chalgrove stopped to admire these thatchers doing their stuff on an old cottage.....

 
Beautiful work.


----------



## Perry (Jun 12, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> ...


----------



## Perry (Jun 12, 2017)

I ride my new bikes all the time , but purchased this gem for a parade ride . I'm not sure how old it is , the rear hub has a patent number that was issued in 1939. The lights use to run off a generator, the genrartor is gone but the wires are there . 
It's a smooth bike , it appears to not be restored and is all original, the Cleveland welding company sticker is still on the downtube. 
The front badge says Lone Star, White's auto parts.
I assume it's 1939-1949?
Rides great , rode it 3 miles today.
Any help on how old this bike is would be great!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2017)

Perry said:


> I ride my new bikes all the time , but purchased this gem for a parade ride . I'm not sure how old it is , the rear hub has a patent number that was issued in 1939. The lights use to run off a generator, the genrartor is gone but the wires are there .
> It's a smooth bike , it appears to not be restored and is all original, the Cleveland welding company sticker is still on the downtube.
> The front badge says Lone Star, White's auto parts.
> I assume it's 1939-1949?
> ...




It's a cool bike. Postwar . start a thread on it in Classic Balloon tire bicycles;  post the serial number and they will tell you all about it.
I took a short ride today to check damages. Everything's OK, good to be home. I love ice cream sandwiches.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 12, 2017)

Everyday week day but Tuesday.


----------



## Duchess (Jun 12, 2017)

Over 100 degrees, but potential buyers are looking at the house, so I decided to ride, just slower. The third fort visited by the USAAF bike. Fort Pickering, Winter Island, Salem, MA. Most people only know the place for the witch trials and kitschy shops, haunted houses, and the like, but there's a lot of maritime history and a world class art museum, as well.



 

Old ammo storage.


 

Looking back on the fort from the outer ridge.


 

The small lighthouse from the ridge of the fort.


 

Hangar where Coast Guard PBY Catalina flying boats were stationed during WW2.


 

Administrative building? Barracks? I don't know, but they don't use it anymore. When I was a kid, we would sneak inside. That viney-bush thing eating the building face-first was probably just a sprout then.



 

Just liked the look of this.


 

I also spent some time hanging out with a wild rabbit that sat about ten feet from me eating and resting. I almost offered him some cool water from the thermos, but didn't want to scare him. Or her, I don't actually know its gender and it seems rude to ask. Either way, I enjoyed its quiet company.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 12, 2017)

Couple of Snyder's (aka Rollfast/D.P.Harris) out with the OC crowd yesterday.



Pics courtesy of 333


----------



## wasp3245 (Jun 12, 2017)

Happy 200 years of  cycling ... took a spin on the 1892 Columbia ... stopped waiting for the train bound for nowhere 
Cheers Carey


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 13, 2017)

Ready to roll on another glorious, sunny morning. If this weather keeps up for another few days that'll be our English summer!


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 13, 2017)

Maiden voyage for my '42 Western Flyer.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 13, 2017)

I wasn't on the bikes today but this is from yesterday.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 13, 2017)

Duchess said:


> Over 100 degrees, but potential buyers are looking at the house, so I decided to ride, just slower. The third fort visited by the USAAF bike. Fort Pickering, Winter Island, Salem, MA. Most people only know the place for the witch trials and kitschy shops, haunted houses, and the like, but there's a lot of maritime history and a world class art museum, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Absolutely  amazing


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 13, 2017)

I picked up the Sears folding bike from the auction and took it home and rode it today…









It rides fine. I sold it to @Cory


----------



## None (Jun 13, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> To commemorate todays 200th. anniversary of Karl Drais and his first ever bike ride went out early with my Rochester.
> Had to drop my car off at the repair shop early and took the bicycle along for a lovely ride to work before 6am, down roads I haven't ridden in a few years.
> For a machine that's around 118 years old it rides beautifully......View attachment 480281
> At the little road bridge over the River Thame, near Drayton St. Leonard (that's not a typo, there really is a River Thame, as well as the more well known Thames).....View attachment 480282 View attachment 480283
> ...




Beautiful shots! Love the last one! @dnc1


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 13, 2017)

An evening ride on a 1941 Schwinn 3-speed: a nice fillet brazed bike.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 13, 2017)

Rode my nickname Iver Johnson "Bad Habit" to the 99€ store to buy some "
"Pot"






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 13, 2017)

I got the wife on a bike for the first time in forever.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Beautiful shots! Love the last one! @dnc1



Many thanks @Desireé, my favourite too. Not as big as your California skies maybe, but Oxfordshire definitely looked good that morning!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 14, 2017)

mondays ride


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 14, 2017)

last nights ride on the 41


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 14, 2017)

rolled out on the rollfast roadster today.now im caught up on the pics i think


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2017)

It's Flag Day!
I rode my Westfield Syracuse on this Wednesday; flying flags, looking for others...









Two of my sons were home for the celebration


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Rode my French bike to work and back today. My usual route of backroads through villages.
Stopped at a junction in Berrick Prior.....

 
Stopped at the little bridge over Chalgrove brook to converse with a couple of the villages famous ducks.....

 
Arrived safely at work in the hamlet of Warpsgrove, woodrims and tubs survived the somewhat bumpy journey.....

 
On the way home stopped on Wallingford's bridge over the Thames; 900 feet long with 22 arches, only 5 of which actually span the water, the rest allow for flooding to occur on the adjacent meadows. Often the towns open air swimming pool is ironically underwater.
The spire is atop St Stephens church and dates from 1777.....

 
Anyway, that's enough history ladies and gentlemen, get out and enjoy your ride!
Have fun, Darren.


----------



## Kstone (Jun 14, 2017)

Today was a looooooong freaking day.

I biked to work on the Columbia for the first time. She was absolutely lovely. My family threw on a kickback hub and I was enjoying the heck out of it...but I was told I can't keep it, so I don't want to get too attached.


 

 

 

 


Around noon I biked to go rock climbing... Had a blast and climbed for three hours.



(Love how it looks like my friend is going to poke my butt  but she's really showing me what rock is next on my route)


Then I went to bike home. Got about 10 miles into my 11 mile ride today, racing a huge thunderstorm complete with the warnings on the radio...when I got a flat tire. I was crushed, because she had her original Lightning tire on up front. Sad day. So I walked her a mile up hill in shame, drenched from the 95 degree day, the ten miles biking, and the hours of climbing. (I could eat a horse right now...I swear )

I went to the bike shop to see if they had tubes my size so my friend could teach me how to put new tires and tubes on since that's the only thing I haven't figured out how to do. The guy pulls me in the back and sets my Columbia up on his stand and teaches me how. We've become good friends and I  appreciate how good he has been to me. By the end of the night he offered me a job if I ever want it  haha... I wish! But I may take him up on working Saturdays just so I can learn more. He was also offering to give me my own, possibly free kickback hub he has sitting in the back. We'll see...I want to find out what they're worth and work out a deal. Then I went along my way and changed my back tire on the lawn by myself.



 


I'm exhausted! All I had was a bowl of cereal today...but dang was it a gooooood day.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 14, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Today was a looooooong freaking day.
> 
> I biked to work on the Columbia for the first time. She was absolutely lovely. My family threw on a kickback hub and I was enjoying the heck out of it...but I was told I can't keep it, so I don't want to get too attached.
> View attachment 481484 View attachment 481485 View attachment 481486 View attachment 481487 View attachment 481488
> ...



Nice write up! Love the red door too. I didn't see Captain Crunch in the line-up


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 14, 2017)

rode one of the green monarks to day   from bicycle larry


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2017)

This evening I rode my Elgin Tiki cruiser over to Mike's pad to see if he was going to ride with us tomorrow…











My son and new daughter-in-law were here when I got home; to the flag!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 14, 2017)

'40/'41 SCOUT


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 14, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I wasn't on the bikes today but this is from yesterday.




XXX - Sorry yesterday doesn't count Chris!!

C'mon switch 'em up every day now....

Anyways folks here's what he rode today, I hope!





I wanna see you rock the gill tank or is that special occaision only???


----------



## mrg (Jun 14, 2017)

Rode over to the local car this evening


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 14, 2017)

Tempest all day...there may be some really good news and progress with Beryl tomorrow, weather permitting!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 14, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> XXX - Sorry yesterday doesn't count Chris!!
> 
> C'mon switch 'em up every day now....
> 
> ...



Maybe tomorrow....just for you brother


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Lo







Kstone said:


> Today was a looooooong freaking day.
> 
> I biked to work on the Columbia for the first time. She was absolutely lovely. My family threw on a kickback hub and I was enjoying the heck out of it...but I was told I can't keep it, so I don't want to get too attached.
> View attachment 481484 View attachment 481485 View attachment 481486 View attachment 481487 View attachment 481488
> ...



Love the leggings!
Do all shops in the U.S. let you bring your bikes inside? It doesn't happen over here!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 15, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> XXX - Sorry yesterday doesn't count Chris!!
> 
> C'mon switch 'em up every day now....
> 
> ...



Don't know what happened with that last post.
What I meant to say was, I'm not generally a fan of tank bikes, but that gill tank is very, very cool!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 15, 2017)

Riding to work again today.
Took advantage of traffic free roads at 6am to grab this shot of some remains of the old castle in Wallingford town centre.....

 
Out on the '60's Vindec today, looking pretty in the sunshine on a footpath near Rokemarsh......

 
May tackle the "Quarry-Roubaix" ride around some of the city of Oxfords cobbled backroads this evening, should be fun!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 15, 2017)

i rode my 55 western flyer today.all original except the tires and seat.have both.seat is uncomfortable and ugly,tires shot. 

im in the middle of polishing it lightly.went to bigger tires and gonna swap out the rear cog but thats it.leaving it alone besides the light clean,polish and service.  

 maybe ill take it to the foothill flyers ride on Saturday. Hasn't been out of the hood since i bought it from cory.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 15, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Do all shops in the U.S. let you bring your bikes inside? It doesn't happen over here!



I never ask... probably a lil' rude but I won't leave it outside. Other folks bring their dogs in stores so I bring my bike.
Walmart told me "No Bikes" once when I came riding into their lobby area; so I don't go there.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't like leaving mine in too many places either.  My local bike shop has a free bike park inside, I tend to leave it there when I'm in town. Otherwise it's two locks everywhere else, and preferably locked in places where people can watch it.
Railway stations over here are the most common places for bicycle theft.


----------



## rcole45 (Jun 15, 2017)

Great day at the beach today for a ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 15, 2017)

Great mid week beach ride with @Cory and Hippie Mike and Jerry showed up too @hatz4katz







I rode my 1940 Western Flyer heavy duty that I love


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 15, 2017)

Hippie Mike rode his 1940 Liberty with a couple more pics...


----------



## SHO2010 (Jun 15, 2017)

Got my Columbia Fire Arrow all but back together and went out for a shake down ride. Still have some things to adjust but it rides great.


----------



## None (Jun 15, 2017)

She has easily become one of my favorites. Colson love. Look at them colors!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 15, 2017)

did a few miles on the crusty westy. ............

when i got back,i broke out the downhill race bike.yup , thats right.pre 80 20" klunker downhill run in topanga cyn next weekend #mrticksbicycleproducts#20"klunker on instagram


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 15, 2017)

Picking up little one from gym















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jun 16, 2017)

Desireé said:


> She has easily become one of my favorites. Colson love. Look at them colors!
> 
> View attachment 482046 View attachment 482050 View attachment 482051 View attachment 482052



Great snaps!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy V (Jun 16, 2017)

SHO2010 said:


> Got my Columbia Fire Arrow all but back together and went out for a shake down ride. Still have some things to adjust but it rides great.View attachment 481980 View attachment 481981



I have one of these too. I picked mine up a few years ago and it's hanging in the basement.  Mine looks to be in similar condition as yours, the paint is original and in nice shape. Mine is missing the ball light but has the bracket.  I liked the tank and the fenders so I bought it.  I need to ride it!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 16, 2017)

good ride this morning on the 53,great rider.smooth and silent.


----------



## None (Jun 16, 2017)

FULLYLOADED said:


> Great snaps!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




Thank you!!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 16, 2017)

I've really been taking advantage of this gorgeous summer weather we're having in England at the moment, and the fact that I've been starting work at pretty regular hours and haven't had to travel too far across the UK. Means I get more time to ride, which is a very good thing.
Rode my favourite bike to work and back and stopped off at a few pretty spots to take a few pics.
At the stone seats on Wallingford bridge.....

 
Over the bridge into Crowmarsh Gifford and another photo opportunity; check out what's hanging on the wall of the primrose yellow cottage behind my Rochester.....

 
That's been hanging there since I was a kid; don't know if its genuine or repro.
Had a bit of fun feet-up freewheeling along the road into Berrick Salome.....

 
My rucksack makes me look a little Bibendum (the Michelin Man) shaped don't you think.
In Berrick Prior I stopped at St. Helens church.  I'm not a church person but I love the architecture; parts of the building, including the baptismal font inside date to the 11th century......

 
Inside there is the most beautiful minstrels gallery and timber roof from the 17th century.
The sun was possibly almost at California levels at 7am, I couldn't resist another shadow shot.....

 
Lovely!


----------



## mrg (Jun 16, 2017)

2 VW car shows this Friday, riding around my 77 Spitfire


----------



## SHO2010 (Jun 16, 2017)

Jimmy V said:


> I have one of these too. I picked mine up a few years ago and it's hanging in the basement.  Mine looks to be in similar condition as yours, the paint is original and in nice shape. Mine is missing the ball light but has the bracket.  I liked the tank and the fenders so I bought it.  I need to ride it!



The tank and light were what drew me to mine also. I am going to get a more comfortable seat, may try to dye it same color as the original the one on there is hard as a rock not good for an old fat guy.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2017)

Date night on our Western Flyers; Corner Bakery for dinner…







I ran in the store to pick up a Redbox movie...





Monarch butterfly season



Really nice evening for a ride


----------



## Jimmy V (Jun 16, 2017)

SHO2010 said:


> The tank and light were what drew me to mine also. I am going to get a more comfortable seat, may try to dye it same color as the original the one on there is hard as a rock not good for an old fat guy.


----------



## Jimmy V (Jun 16, 2017)

SHO2010 said:


> The tank and light were what drew me to mine also. I am going to get a more comfortable seat, may try to dye it same color as the original the one on there is hard as a rock not good for an old fat guy.



Yeah I agree that seat is terrible.  I have a few other middleweights with the same problem.  They ride nice but the seats are awful.


----------



## SHO2010 (Jun 16, 2017)

Jimmy V said:


> Yeah I agree that seat is terrible.  I have a few other middleweights with the same problem.  They ride nice but the seats are awful.



If I am going to ride any of my bikes for long distance I want a comfortable seat I'm not worried about the vintage look at that point I can always put the original seat on later. I bought this one to use on my Schwinn 3 speed Racer it was only $25 but makes riding much more enjoyable

 .


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2017)

Took a lil ride with a couple lovely ladies over to the local Farmers Market tonight...


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 16, 2017)

late night run......well late for me anyway!


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 17, 2017)

Rolled my late 37 Shelby Traveler 



Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 17, 2017)

'36 Hawthorne

Saturday morning before the heat hits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Jun 17, 2017)

Midday ride ...


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Midday ride ...
> 
> View attachment 482690
> 
> ...



Love the pictures, I bet the little bird enjoyed the ride!
Never seen donuts made by a vintage bicycle before! Lol.


----------



## None (Jun 17, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 482680




 Nice!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 17, 2017)

After getting my 53 Schwinn World project together, took this thing for a shake down ride. It really rides like butter!!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Jun 17, 2017)

Evening ride to Subway on bmx. .... Yeah we have the Schwinn BMX bug too...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 17, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Today was a looooooong freaking day.
> 
> I biked to work on the Columbia for the first time. She was absolutely lovely. My family threw on a kickback hub and I was enjoying the heck out of it...but I was told I can't keep it, so I don't want to get too attached.
> View attachment 481484 View attachment 481485 View attachment 481486 View attachment 481487 View attachment 481488
> ...



Hey Katie, I lived in Pittsburgh for 12 years but I don't recognize that bridge/area.  Which river is that and where was it taken?


----------



## None (Jun 17, 2017)

The Foothill Flyers ride was awesome!!! Today was a good day.


----------



## mrg (Jun 17, 2017)

We rode a couple of Spitfires (77 & 79) around the 3rd car show in 2 days


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Desireé said:


> The Foothill Flyers ride was awesome!!! Today was a good day.
> View attachment 483171 View attachment 483172 View attachment 483174 View attachment 483175 View attachment 483176 View attachment 483177 View attachment 483178 View attachment 483179
> 
> View attachment 483170



Great photos @Desireé nice to see people enjoying their rides!
Loving your yellow bike!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Went out early today; it's going to be pretty warm over here today and wanted to enjoy a ride on my Rochester before it gets too hot!




Aston Upthorpe church .....




By Blewburton Hill, iron age hill fort.....




East Hagbourne, very pretty cottage.....




Lovely old Oak tree near Didcot.....




By one of Britains rarest native trees, Black Poplar, near Hithercroft.....




Outside Flint House, Wallingford's museum.....




Wallingford's town hall, looking lovely in the morning sun.....




Great ride!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 18, 2017)

Went for a nice leisurely _night _ride for dinner and one big drink.


----------



## Kstone (Jun 18, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Hey Katie, I lived in Pittsburgh for 12 years but I don't recognize that bridge/area.  Which river is that and where was it taken?




I live north of the city where the Beaver and Ohio River meet up. My ride to work is from downtown Beaver to Beaver Falls.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 18, 2017)

Happy Father's Day!
 am riing my 1937 Syracuse down to the beach I just crossed Yorktown…





Getting green light so I'm south of Adams now…


----------



## Cory (Jun 18, 2017)

Tripple3 and I are on the Huntington Beach pier for a early father's day ride.  On my King Sting this morning.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Jun 18, 2017)

........


----------



## Cory (Jun 18, 2017)

Cory said:


> While riding our bikes on the pier we saw a lifeguard truck pulling up to us, we are definitely going to get yelled at for riding on the pier at this point.



Nope, ended being a friend of Tripple3's. Got to go to the top of the life guard tower on the pier, couldn't stop smiling!

Picture of the tower for refrence 



Tripple3 goofing around, lol.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 18, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Went out early today; it's going to be pretty warm over here today and wanted to enjoy a ride on my Rochester before it gets too hot!
> View attachment 483214
> Aston Upthorpe church .....
> 
> ...



awesome bike and fun photos


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 18, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Went for a nice leisurely _night _ride for dinner and one big drink.View attachment 483253 View attachment 483254 View attachment 483255 View attachment 483256 View attachment 483257



interesting and fun photos, but I'm wondering how they might have been affected by the libation


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 18, 2017)

my boring photos, but interesting facts.
Tad debuted his '86 Murray Team 7-eleven Serotta today - this bike ran in TdF - Tad met the rider and had him sign it.



I debuted the new cockpit on my '57 Lenton, incorporating the GB Map of England bars that Tad gave me and GB Arret brake levers



not sure why Tad didn't want his pink water bottle on his bike for the photo op, but it ended up on mine

as always, a great group and good times



there were about 40, including new faces, in the Sunday morning blast downtown.  I came in first to the halfway stop.  And four of us peeled off for IV caffeine on the ride back uptown.
Thought my daughter was going to get up and join us, but she puked out.
She's going to wrestling Nationals next month and trains 3 times/day, so getting up early to ride bikes with a bunch of old men isn't necessary.  I'll try to catch a ride with her during the week.

one more photo for Tad


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 18, 2017)

Happy Father's Day!
I went out for a ride on my 1937 Syracuse










My friends son let us up into the lifeguard tower today for Father's Day...



Great day for a bike ride


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 18, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> awesome bike and fun photos



Many thanks @bulldog1935.


----------



## None (Jun 18, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Great photos @Desireé nice to see people enjoying their rides!
> Loving your yellow bike!




Thank you @dnc1!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 18, 2017)

Ride for the breakfasttimes with the mrs


----------



## mrg (Jun 18, 2017)

Happy Fathers Day


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jun 19, 2017)

Tried to ride this thing but it's stuck in high gear and I'm too tall for it [emoji851]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jun 19, 2017)

Took the LaSalle for a ride to the car show down the block.  Went back with the Excelsior a little later.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 19, 2017)

this mornings ride courtesy of my speedster bmx cruiser. Modelcarjedi you could strip that thing and build it up like this.light,fun and fast.kinglouie built this one.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 19, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 483899 this mornings ride courtesy of my speedster bmx cruiser. Modelcarjedi you could strip that thing and build it up like this.light,fun and fast.kinglouie built this one.



I see stars


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Wards Guy.. said:


> View attachment 483923



Nice bicycle!  What is it?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Nice bicycle!  What is it?



Teens Pope/Westfield  discussion here: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-early-bike-need-identity-help-please.111811/


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Jun 19, 2017)

48" Flying Star mini Moto, it is being really stubborn about starting so I have been pedaling the damn thing for hours now. I have fuel and spark, the timing is a no brainer, I am just going to have to suck it up and build a new pipe for it this damn thing refuses to cooperate on this motor







Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 19, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Teens Pope/Westfield  discussion here: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-early-bike-need-identity-help-please.111811/
> View attachment 483960



Thanks @tripple3. I had already looked at that thread, didn't recognise it. Doh!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 19, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Thanks @tripple3. I had already looked at that thread, didn't recognise it. Doh!



If you didn't recognize it I must be doing something right!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2017)

This afternoon I took a ride on my 1936 Electric…





When @Jarod rode it he said it pulls to the left, no hands…
I realized today that it is so I can lean right towards the wall and duck under the Bush








My favorite


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 19, 2017)

Work bikes!! 65 Schwinn Typhoon and gorgeous 72 Schwinn Lemon Peeler Disc.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 19, 2017)

Took the repop CWC Roadmaster out for a shakedown run with my new bars!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 19, 2017)

That looks so right it's wrong...and Clap For The Wolfman! OOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 19, 2017)

Rustjunkie had his COMING SOON...and so do I.  Gimme about a week.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 19, 2017)

Tic Toc, Tic Toc Tempest!


----------



## mrg (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Jun 19, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> This afternoon I took a ride on my 1936 Electric…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wicked photos @tripple3! Always making me smile!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 19, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 484194 View attachment 484195 Work bikes!! 65 Schwinn Typhoon and gorgeous 72 Schwinn Lemon Peeler Disc.



Pure Lemon loveliness!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Riding to work again on my Orange c16r.
This is the only bike that I've ever purchased new, it's 21 years old now.....

 

 
It's gonna be a scorcher!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## modelcarjedi (Jun 20, 2017)

Road my 68 and shot some video 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2017)

These two, trying to decide which one to ride with the Gateway Coasters on Sunday.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 20, 2017)

Why choose lash them together for more mass and speed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 20, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Why choose lash them together for more mass and speed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sort of a build your own 'Sociable', imagine the speed possible with 2 riders downhill; you'd certainly test the mettle of those coaster brakes!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 20, 2017)

It would test the mettle and the metal, might not be a non-destructive method of testing but I say go for it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Jun 20, 2017)

Rode to work today, 9 miles. Im having trouble with the brakes working on her original hub...so until I figure that out... I threw on the crusty kick back. I couldn't bring myself to photograph her next to things on the ride to and from because the black and cream wheels look like she's slovenly taken care of.

So here's some shameless selfies since I did my hair today 
I went to visit Baltimore this weekend where I lived for 5 years. Went to the Paper Moon diner which is out of this world. And that's where my t shirt came from. I thought I was pretty slick to wear it on the Columbia. That way we both had screen printed rockets on us! 




 



Here's the outside of the diner to give you a taste of the absurdity.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 20, 2017)

Was going on a ride on the lehigh valley river and found a cool little bike obstacle course


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 20, 2017)

Super fun ride on my 36 Packard down to Newport to do some body surfing...



City worker driving slow so I blew right by him...



It's usually about 1 mile of dirt that I ride on my way to the beach...



That is the marine layer at the beach...



I think it was 70° with the water temperature of 68°



Happy to be here from Palm Desert @HANDLE BAR HORDER



I hadn't eaten since this morning's yogurt so I had to stop





The waves were pretty big and a ton of fun


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 20, 2017)

You do live out near Hollywood so how are we to believe that's not all CGI created? Anyway all the beaches I'm close to are mud, but I guess you can't noodle a big ole flathead in the pacific so I got you there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 20, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> You do live out near Hollywood so how are we to believe that's not all CGI created? Anyway all the beaches I'm close to are mud, but I guess you can't noodle a big ole flathead in the pacific so I got you there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You really have to come out and try it. Pictures don't do it justice



@Jarod24



@iswingping



@Jimmy V did the ride to Long Beach and Home too!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm working on my Visa right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 20, 2017)

Quick ride after work on the Invincible Motor Bike...



 



 

First ride with these tires...bike rides true...tripple3 straight!



 

Great afternoon for a ride!


----------



## Jimmy V (Jun 20, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> You really have to come out and try it. Pictures don't do it justice Yes it's fabulous!  Can't wait for my next trip out. At least I get to look at the great pictures..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 20, 2017)

cool


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 20, 2017)

Good thing you had a spare dangling from the seat springs did you loose a flip flop too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave K (Jun 20, 2017)

Mexican food lunch on the Moto


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Quick ride after work on the Invincible Motor Bike...
> 
> View attachment 484872
> 
> ...



Lovely bicycle! Nice to see it ridden.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Out on my Orange again, I'd forgotten how much fun this thing was.
Between Benson and Rokemarsh.....

 
Berrick Salome.....

 
Happy Summer Solstice to everyone, ride it till the cows come home.....


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 21, 2017)

Nice bike are the cables running through your top tube or is that a protective sleeve designed to cover them? Either way it's a very sanitary design form and function!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 21, 2017)

No @kwoodyh, they're cable stops and they run as bare cable inners along the top tube, saves a modicum of weight I suppose.

Reemerging as covered cables at the seat post end where they're more likely to get mud spattered.
Does look neat, but then Orange are one of England's finest bicycle manufacturers.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 21, 2017)

That front fender/splash guard an orange original piece with braze on's to attach it or an after market add on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 21, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> That front fender/splash guard an orange original piece with braze on's to attach it or an after market add on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Braze ons. It's actually a homemade guard, a section cut out of a large black plastic plant pot; crude but effective, keeps the crud out of my beard!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 21, 2017)

Very nice fooled me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 21, 2017)

late night spin on the 41 firestone pilot  

 

 its so peaceful at night around here


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 21, 2017)

morning exercise run.5+ half of it a fairly good uphill grade.ive never weighed the 55 Westfield, but i bet its up there. 

i wish the speedo worked.odo works,but speedo needle only comes up when it feels like it.

 oh yeah,the downhill stretch.....


----------



## Kstone (Jun 21, 2017)

Hopefully this isn't my last photo for you guys this summer....

I was biking to work and the whole road was closed along with the sidewalk. I went on the grass and upon getting back on the sidewalk, hit the curb bad and almost wrecked. In the meantime, I smashed my tailbone so so hard on the bike seat.

I've broken my tailbone in the past and it looks like we're going down that road today. 

@#!*@#
:eek: it hurts guys. It hurts. I haven't yet decided if the hospital is necessary.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2017)

Crusty ride into work. Thinking about powdercoating this one. Any input on what color scheme I should go with??


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 21, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Crusty ride into work. Thinking about powdercoating this one. Any input on what color scheme I should go with??




purple...GO PURPLE!
flames and apes, big apes


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Crusty ride into work. Thinking about powdercoating this one. Any input on what color scheme I should go with??



I had a painted pretty one for a minute...
Yours looks perfect just the way it is.


----------



## None (Jun 21, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Crusty ride into work. Thinking about powdercoating this one. Any input on what color scheme I should go with??
> View attachment 485052 View attachment 485053 View attachment 485054




Leave it be! Looks awesome.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Jun 21, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> purple...GO PURPLE!
> flames and apes, big apes



Looks cool as is, but I also agree with @rustjunkie, you can't go wrong with purple! Or big apes!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Hopefully this isn't my last photo for you guys this summer....
> 
> I was biking to work and the whole road was closed along with the sidewalk. I went on the grass and upon getting back on the sidewalk, hit the curb bad and almost wrecked. In the meantime, I smashed my tailbone so so hard on the bike seat.
> 
> ...




I sure hope you're feeling better. Lay around and get well soon.
I took a ride today on my Western Flyer...



Beautiful Hibiscus







Just to ride my bike


----------



## rcole45 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## rcole45 (Jun 21, 2017)

Don't know why it didn't post first time


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 21, 2017)

No special ride. I just needed to try out the new 16" apes!


rcole45 said:


> View attachment 485383 Don't know why it didn't post first time



Nice chain ring. What numbers of tooths front and rear?


----------



## Kstone (Jun 21, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I sure hope you're feeling better. Lay around and get well soon.
> I took a ride today on my Western Flyer...
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks man. I biked home because I'm stubborn like a mule..or an...... *Insert pun here*

Gunna lay low. Which is hard. I'm a restless soul..

Loving the fence photo with your bike. Good contrasting lines. Living vicariously through you for now!
Ride on.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 21, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Crusty ride into work. Thinking about powdercoating this one. Any input on what color scheme I should go with??




Yeah right. This is Mike saying this guys... Hellooo??


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## None (Jun 21, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 485450 View attachment 485451




Did you try the grilled cheese??


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 21, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Did you try the grilled cheese??




You betchum! 
Delishus


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 21, 2017)

Dahlia garden outside Costco.....just passing by......on my way to Office Depot.....I love my basket, and my shoulder/neck does too.....


----------



## mrg (Jun 21, 2017)

Rolling around a couple of local car shows tonight


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 21, 2017)

Careful looks like Bob is trying to snake your bike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2017)

Bike ride Part Trois


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## partsguy (Jun 22, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 485474 View attachment 485476





That last 'foto must be on a calendar!

BeeYOUteeful!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 22, 2017)

No 'fotos of the actual ride, as my 'fone was charging and I wanted peace.

I went on a ride with dear 'ole dad on Tuesday. He took his Giant comfort bike, and I took my '64 Firestone 500. My FIrestone is definitely due for a tune up. Needs both hubs adjusted and possibly a new chain. We rode from the Tipp City park to WACO airfield in Troy, back through downtown Tipp and rested in front of the library and an antique shop. He needed the exercise, a severe allergy infection took it's toll on me and especially him for the last several weeks. It felt good to open the lungs up and clean 'em out!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 22, 2017)

Ill be riding this bike only till Saturday, call it training to not crash.

 its actually really comfortable with the mods ive made.

 old school sunshine sealed front hub is one vintage upgrade 

and the 3 gear sturmey rear drum makes sure this big kid doesn't get going faster than he should!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 22, 2017)

I went for an early "Birdz" ride on my Elgin Tiki cruiser...









I really do love this bike; it brings a smile to my face every time I ride it.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 22, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I went for an early "Birdz" ride on my Elgin Tiki cruiser...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely photos @tripple3


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 22, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 485474 View attachment 485476



Very nice!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 22, 2017)

Rode to work and back on the Rochester again today, another 15 mile round trip.
By some nice brickwork in Wallingford.....

 
On Wallingford bridge, the hanging baskets look lovely.....

 View attachment 485649 
Freewheeling towards Chalgrove.....

 
On the way home the posters for one of my favourite days have gone up. Town centre closed to cars for the whole day, criterium racing, penny farthing racing, national junior road races finishing in the town square, and much more besides. I volunteer as a steward for the sportive rides. Shame you all can't make it though......


----------



## Duchess (Jun 22, 2017)

My shadow doing its best Slim Pickens on the Retro Rocket on the Peabody Rail Trail.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 22, 2017)

Super fun ride today on my 1936 Electric on the OC mid week beach ride...









Here's to another great ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 22, 2017)

Crusty ride for a frosty beverage tonight. No work tomorrow!


----------



## rcole45 (Jun 22, 2017)

Great day today for a ride at the beach


----------



## mrc702s (Jun 22, 2017)

No, it was a spectacular day!


----------



## ssc (Jun 22, 2017)

I must concur.
Cheers, Steve


----------



## mrg (Jun 23, 2017)

Nice day for a COOL ride in the OC, with the boys & Handle Bar Horder, glad you and the family had a cool vaca at the beach


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2017)

Lunch ride out with the Rustjunkie


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2017)

I rode my Western Flyer to the bank and around for a while after that...


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Technically this should be what bike did you ride yesterday as it's now tomorrow over here, if you get my meaning.
Forgive me, but I've been watching 2 hours of Radiohead, live at Glastonbury festival (beyond superlatives in my opinion! A fantastic set; all the hits and more!) 
I've also enjoyed a few ciders during said rocking out and may digress somewhat.
Anyway, rode the Rochester to work and back on a thankfully cooler day than we've had for a while; the weather may be the favourite topic of conversation for us Brits, but we really don't cope with the heat too well!
Stopped by a this lovely terrace of tiny, half-timbered cottages in Crowmarsh Gifford, enlarge the photo and those of you of a certain age may recognise the name on the blue plaque on the wall. That's where a certain band got their name.....

 
By Benson parish church.....

 

Here's one for @bulldog1935 to enjoy.....

 
That's The Chequers Inn, in Berrick Salome; sadly 6.45am is too early to enjoy an IPA sir, in fact you can't purchase beer in a public house before 11 in the morning.

On the road into Chalgrove.....

 

Had a long day at work today.  On leaving work I was surprised to see this parked up just half a mile  along the road, I do love an old Routemaster bus.....






Tried to delete this last repeated photo, but its beyond my current, slightly encidered (that may be a word new to the English language) ability.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 23, 2017)

Ride by Pink Floyd's house sometime, I love his music!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 23, 2017)

First ever ride on a balloon. He asked me why it's so fun?  I told him there's laughing gas in the tires! These bars are big. Gotta get some gizmos or googaws to break up the wide open spaces! He also wanted to know what's a skiptooth. I told him it is what he'd have if he crashed my bike!!!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 23, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> View attachment 486453 First ever ride on a balloon. He asked me why it's so fun?  I told him there's laughing gas in the tires! These bars are big. Gotta get some gizmos or googaws to break up the wide open spaces![/QUOTE
> Nice!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 23, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Technically this should be what bike did you ride yesterday as it's now tomorrow over here, if you get my meaning.
> Forgive me, but I've been watching 2 hours of Radiohead, live at Glastonbury festival (beyond superlatives in my opinion! A fantastic set; all the hits and more!)
> I've also enjoyed a few ciders during said rocking out and may digress somewhat.
> Anyway, rode the Rochester to work and back on a thankfully cooler day than we've had for a while; the weather may be the favourite topic of conversation for us Brits, but we really don't cope with the heat too well!
> ...



I saw four Tull tours, from A Passion Play to Songs from the Woods - after that, Ian Anderson's voice was so burned out, didn't care.
My favorite Tull album, and favorite song


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 23, 2017)

Jethro Tull and bicycles guess that's a Minstrel Cycle? I might be wrong but who cares?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2017)

I went for an after dinner ride to watch the sunset on my Western Flyer



Good lighting; great suggestion


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 23, 2017)

The nightly beer run.......today was such a nice day......I hope yours was as well.... 


 
I was hoping to do a little hang gliding after work, but the man says no.....I don't have any hang gliding gear anyway.....


 
Here is the in and out of the Peninsula on a Friday....


 
I got the Bride on the right, and the wedding party on the left....Congratulations!


 
The Marine Layer was keeping the temperature just about perfect.....


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 24, 2017)

Took "Evans McCrusty" for a mornin' spin... Precious Kittims stayed home..


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 24, 2017)

15 mile loop run from the pad to the top and back.hardcore downhill single track.im very tired.gonna do it again this afternoon in reseda on 20 inchers!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 24, 2017)

Little loop around Fort Smith Arkansas after a 12 hour night shift making steel !













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 24, 2017)

Grain elevator art first picture is to add scale.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 24, 2017)

On the way into town I hit a few yard sales and bought an old Schwinn anybody have any idea how much it's worth?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 24, 2017)

Ft. Smith has a rodent problem!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> On the way into town I hit a few yard sales and bought an old Schwinn anybody have any idea how much it's worth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not very old. $50 tops


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 24, 2017)

That's my 401K bike I have 4 bones in it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> That's my 401K bike I have 4 bones in it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I hope you mean $4.00

Probably less than $50 due to the fact it's a girls bike, but you never know. I sold a crusty men's here in CA for $75 recently and I felt pretty lucky to get that.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 24, 2017)

You can just make out my bike at the bottom right of the picture and William Darby Ft. Smith native and father of the modern RANGERS 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 24, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I hope you mean $4.00




My bad $4.00 no bones involved in the transaction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 24, 2017)

Chasing the trolley and almost crashed trying to take the picture. So ya'all come to Arkansas so we can culture the crap out of you! Growlers for everyone!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Jun 24, 2017)

just got this together yesterday ,took it for its first ride today


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 24, 2017)

tech549 said:


> just got this together yesterday ,took it for its first ride todayView attachment 486846




Have you posted anything about the build? I need to see that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 24, 2017)

Look close, blow up the picture of the DD Bus driver is that Richard Starkey? I believe it is!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 24, 2017)

And if you were to turn 93 degrees to the right you would see this.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 24, 2017)

Bike in the window is a Continental I'd love to have those bars and I'm partial to gold paint but he won't get up off it no way!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okozzy (Jun 24, 2017)

Rolled down on my 39' motorbike to a car show here in town, the 'Cucamonga Classic' car show.


----------



## okozzy (Jun 24, 2017)

Sorry, rest of the pictures...


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 24, 2017)

It's a Pawn shop/Bail bonds/bait shop/used car dealer next to the National Cemetery and he also has an Evil Kinevil leathers on display!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 24, 2017)

okozzy said:


> Sorry, rest of the pictures...
> 
> View attachment 486886
> 
> ...




Killer dude! Is that a real Bird?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 24, 2017)

Rode my trusty '57 Huffy 20 miles today. Not a rare bike. I love that it has the plastic crown in the front of the chain guard from the Monark....probably the end of the line for that style chain guard. First year I believe for the Huffy cantilever frame.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 24, 2017)

okozzy said:


> Rolled down on my 39' motorbike to a car show here in town, the 'Cucamonga Classic' car show.
> 
> View attachment 486885



Nice photos, who made that little 'snap-on' truck, love it?


----------



## okozzy (Jun 24, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Nice photos, who made that little 'snap-on' truck, love it?



Thanks and not sure on who made it, but do a quick Google search on;
Holland coachcraft of Govan Scotland.


----------



## okozzy (Jun 24, 2017)

Not sure, but boy, it was cool!


kwoodyh said:


> Killer dude! Is that a real Bird?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## rcole45 (Jun 24, 2017)

Great ride at the beach today


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## mrc702s (Jun 24, 2017)

Another fantastic day in SoCal.


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 24, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 486916




Blue birds should of never came with a rack. Man that looks awesome!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2017)

First weekend cruise of the Summer.
Life is good!


----------



## TurninTubes (Jun 24, 2017)

Rode this sweet bike one more time before I let it go...



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2017)

Couple of 36's out for a cold one.


----------



## Kstone (Jun 25, 2017)

My butt is still unbelievably bruised from my crash earlier this week...but I couldn't stand not riding so I took a friend down to Pittsburgh for a short ride to where the rivers split.

We caught the bike trail at Bicycle Heaven. Saw Craig cleaning up a girl's blue Schwinn that didn't look more than a day off the production line. 

I'm still having issues with the Columbias hub so she didn't have brakes and we had to walk down the hills. 

It was fun though!

My Roadmaster looks naked without her light... I'm doing some things to it right now. Hopefully it'll be done in another week and I can show yall what I've been up to.


----------



## tech549 (Jun 25, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Have you posted anything about the build? I need to see that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 no I did not,i have had this bike for over a year,and it was painted over in black,to my surprise was able to save most of the tank decals and darts.had to repair a real bad weld job on the head tube which took out the white paint.i have the other rack but i like this style much better.it was mostly mechanical repairs,the rear morrow hub was toast,replaced the saddle springs that were broken,and added a few accessories.rides great!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 25, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 486922



great color - really pretty photo


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 25, 2017)

TurninTubes said:


> Rode this sweet bike one more time before I let it go...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



beautiful bike - tequila sunrise


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 25, 2017)

Kstone said:


> My butt is still unbelievably bruised from my crash earlier this week...but I couldn't stand not riding so I took a friend down to Pittsburgh for a short ride to where the rivers split.
> 
> We caught the bike trail at Bicycle Heaven. Saw Craig cleaning up a girl's blue Schwinn that didn't look more than a day off the production line.
> 
> ...





fordmike65 said:


> Couple of 36's out for a cold one.
> View attachment 486952
> View attachment 486954
> View attachment 486953



artful photos all


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 25, 2017)

Today I rode the Italian Huffy - Vivian has been too long neglected.
I finished in the lead group in the halfway sprint, but I was a target - the young guys on road bikes just didn't like seeing an old guy on an upright in front of them. (and I did drop a few)



Tad was on his gorgeous no-brake 30s trackster and had some eyebrow-raising intersections.  I won't even talk about my block in a city park to a left turn with a car breaking the speed limit to harass me.  Saw plenty of officers this morning, they just didn't think to patrol the park.



Still waiting with baited breath for Lou to debut his Charell - again on his Torpado today.



Ed joined us today, and debuted his beautiful Australian Whippet track bike - but Ed's cautious enough to add brakes - he blamed it on his family.
English components and beautiful Chater Lea crank - believe the bars may be Bailey.



And I don't plan to steal any more of Ed's thunder - he said he was going to join The CABE and post his own photos.


----------



## xmtnrider (Jun 25, 2017)

Rode the 39 Roadmaster Deluxe 4 gill today with original paint. Very smooth












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 25, 2017)

Long Beach swap meet today


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 25, 2017)

Rolled a Colson around the LB swap this AM with some homies


----------



## Roger seitzmeir (Jun 25, 2017)

C

 Took my favorite rat up pulling hard hill today in central Tennessee.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2017)

Had a great time riding my 1936 Packard around the swap meet and @Velocipedist Co. 36 Elgin Bluebird thank you Steve; it was an honor.









Vets Swapmeet is the best day of the month


----------



## Kstone (Jun 25, 2017)

Went on another ride.

I thought it would be a good idea to take a hiking trail by the river. 

Now here's the part where I admit to you, I'm an idiot. And this time I was an especially large one. 

By the time I realized this was a terrible idea, I was more than halfway home. I drug her over a dozen sizeable fallen trees, through the mud, and up the steepest hill where I had a moment that I thought I was going to have to call for help.
That trail was not maintained. Holy bejesus. Real roads from now on. I seriously learned my lesson... She came out unscathed...myself on the other hand looked like a sweaty swamp monster. I'm SOOOO glad I put my kickback hub on when I started. 

But hey...look at the pretty photos and let's forget about the horror of this ride 



 

 

 

 

 

 




 
Muddy tires but we survived

This is the route I took...I'm glad I was mapping it or I would have freaked out more because I already felt lost  notice the 2 mph average I was going. The struggle was real. Haha.


----------



## None (Jun 25, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 487175
> Long Beach swap meet today




Dope photo.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 25, 2017)

Rode my 36 Shelby with the Gateway Coasters in historic St. Charles, Mo. Today. Gorgeous weather !


----------



## mike j (Jun 25, 2017)

Took the beast out for it's maiden voyage again. It's been months trying to get this thing going. Learned a lot in the process, number one being, if you find a really cheap, incomplete E-bike kit, don't buy it, it i'll wind up costing you the same, or more, as a complete kit, in the long run. I have learned a lot, which is the up side. Went out on the Piermont pier without the battery pack, Tappan Zee bridge with it's replacement behind it. Just to the left of the superstructure is the" left coast lifter" crane barge, it looks much larger in person,which helped make this all possible






View attachment 487473


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 25, 2017)

Took my latest Shelby find out for a ride today.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 26, 2017)

Did some weed whackin in the wild with my survivor 51 J.C. Higgins today.


----------



## Kstone (Jun 26, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> Did some weed whackin in the wild with my survivor 51 J.C. Higgins today.
> 
> View attachment 487583 View attachment 487585 View attachment 487586



I thought you said you did some weed first...and I was then wondering why you hadn't invited me on any bike rides yet


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 26, 2017)

Kstone said:


> I thought you said you did some weed first...and I was then wondering why you hadn't invited me on any bike rides yet



No thats usually us out here in cali!


----------



## bikiba (Jun 26, 2017)

5 of us did 35mi on a piece of the D&R canal. My dad as well at 67. Not too bad. 

1990 classic trek ... with minor upgrades. I got my wife a year matching red 1990 trek.

Yes that is a snail riding on a turtles back. was a speed upgrade!  i moved them both to the side of the road. The image with all the orange points is Strava - gps traking app. There was a ton of runners and bikers making the most of the nice weather.


----------



## indiana dave (Jun 26, 2017)

My 60s Spaceliner....



Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 26, 2017)

LOL No Colorado is just a touch to far to ride for these OLE BONES!!!!


----------



## Kstone (Jun 26, 2017)

Stopped by the water for sunset.

I had a friend go through a break up of a very long term relationship. To help her get through it and try to get her past the disappointing dates afterwards, I keep telling her to wait for a guy who thinks the sun shines out of her butt.

So if the seat is where I was just sitting... Does this mean technically the sun shines out of my @**?


----------



## ranman (Jun 26, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> *Wish I could ride*
> 
> My back is out. Even out of work for 2 weeks. I'll spend my time doing research and track down the parts I need for the motobike I just got. Sucks.



Dang sorry to hear Rob. When did this happen?


----------



## ranman (Jun 26, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> ...


----------



## ranman (Jun 26, 2017)

ranman said:


> The one on the left.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 26, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Stopped by the water for sunset.
> 
> I had a friend go through a break up of a very long term relationship. To help her get through it and try to get her past the disappointing dates afterwards, I keep telling her to wait for a guy who thinks the sun shines out of her butt.
> 
> ...




Great pictures, great analogy. I'm always looking for the sun shining....
Today I rode my Western Flyer down to the beach...







Stopped for the photo op. To promote the free Slurpee ride on 7-Eleven day...


----------



## Kstone (Jun 26, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Great pictures, great analogy. I'm always looking for the sun shining....
> Today I rode my Western Flyer down to the beach...
> 
> 
> ...



Look at you cruising! Lovely.  

I've been practicing my tripple3  no handed moves.... the Columbia hasn't dumped me yet...but major props to you because I haven't had the cajones to try and snap a photo of it yet in case it documents the step by step crash


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Commuting on the 1996 Orange again, before a drive from Oxfordshire to Liverpool and back today.
St. Stephen's Street, Wallingford.  The little plaque on the wall above the door commemorates a great flood of the Thames, the water reached a point 5 feet below this marker. Approximately 20 feet above the current river level!


 

In The Street (that's its actual name), Crowmarsh Gifford. The former Gardeners Arms pub, the decorative plaque is the old Morland Brewery logo.
Depicting George Morland, an artist ancester of the brewing family.....

 

By some Cow Parsley along Berrick Road.....

 

At the junction of Berrick Road, Monument Road and High Street, Chalgrove.....

 
Have a great day out riding!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 27, 2017)

roll out on the tank today.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 27, 2017)

Oh hell! Bike law requires if you're going to sport the Evel crossbar pad you're going to have to ramp something! Schools out so that's a perfect opportunity to go line up 12 or 13 of them and give it a go, hope you brought the rest of the necessary PPE? It's not me it's basic Bike Law!


----------



## Cory (Jun 27, 2017)

Ahhhhhhh that's better. Finally got out this week for a peddle. Been crazy busy with the kids home for summer. Had to sneak out this morning before anyone woke up. Tires are a bit low on my 78 Spitfire so it felt like I was riding uphill the whole time, but the extra calories burned are a welcome result, lol. I have a custom Allison or Rustjunkie leather bag filled with my essentials.  I highly recommend getting ( ordering ) one. Rest of my week schedule is slammed full of swim / sailing / play dates / drop off pick ups / yada yada yada. Somehow I may jam some actual work in between all of this crazy. Will have to stay up late and wake up early to get anything work related done, lol. 











This last picture is the fog rolling through Main St. Off the water.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice!
I went out for an early Birdz  ride too...


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 27, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Oh hell! Bike law requires if you're going to sport the Evel crossbar pad you're going to have to ramp something! Schools out so that's a perfect opportunity to go line up 12 or 13 of them and give it a go, hope you brought the rest of the necessary PPE? It's not me it's basic Bike Law!



I usually use this bike for downhill single track mountain runs.everyone i ride with is on new 4 to 5k full suspension bikes.it gets plenty of air for me doing that.


----------



## Eatontkd (Jun 27, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Nice!
> I went out for an early Birdz  ride too...



Envy sucks.... Nice bike!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 27, 2017)

Busted out my 1990 Panasonic DX2000 purchased in Freidburg [emoji629] upon my return from Desert Storm.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 27, 2017)

Cruised down to Ft Chaffee to check out the Elvis barber shop Museum and convinced the volunteer who was working to let me bring it in and get a picture.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 27, 2017)

The connection is Elvis was stationed in Freidburg "Ray Barracks " and the bike was purchased in Freidburg and he also received his first "kinda" buzz cut at Ft. Chaffee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 27, 2017)

We need a new thread Bikes and weapons of war! Cobra and an 8" self propelled howitzer.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duchess (Jun 27, 2017)

Oh, hey, this is one I meant to post the other day. Shows up next to this M60 a lot better than my USAAF bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2017)

Perfect day for a ride along the beach…







Even better day with tacos and a Mulita from Tio Flaco's


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 27, 2017)

After getting the correct bars off a 53 Varsity that my buddy Glen gave me, I cleaned them up and put them on my 53 Schwinn World. The stem on the donor was a little tweaked, but was able to straighten and clean it up as well. Just a nice neiborhood ride.


----------



## None (Jun 27, 2017)

Cory said:


> Ahhhhhhh that's better. Finally got out this week for a peddle. Been crazy busy with the kids home for summer. Had to sneak out this morning before anyone woke up. Tires are a bit low on my 78 Spitfire so it felt like I was riding uphill the whole time, but the extra calories burned are a welcome result, lol. I have a custom Allison or Rustjunkie leather bag filled with my essentials.  I highly recommend getting ( ordering ) one. Rest of my week schedule is slammed full of swim / sailing / play dates / drop off pick ups / yada yada yada. Somehow I may jam some actual work in between all of this crazy. Will have to stay up late and wake up early to get anything work related done, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That Allison leather is somethin'!! Beautiful work, always. Love it!


----------



## Kstone (Jun 27, 2017)

Biked to work today. 10 miles round trip. A surprisingly easy ride today traffic wise.

Started cutting apart and hollowing out this three foot bear I've been sculpting.



 

Then went rock climbing with my intern.



 

Biked home and took the long way by the water. Got cat called by some delinquent teenagers. They've been wild the past few nights. I got harassed on my nightly run yesterday too by a herd of them. 

Ah well, the riding was good even if the company wasn't favorable at times. 



 

 
This last shot is definitely one of my favorites of all time.


----------



## mike j (Jun 27, 2017)

You ain't just whistling dixie on this one.


----------



## SHO2010 (Jun 27, 2017)

My granddaughter Amaya out on my Columbia Fire Arrow after swimming at the neighbors pool.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 27, 2017)

Which babe too choose?


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 27, 2017)

Most crusty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Jun 27, 2017)

I don't post every time I ride but today's ride was so beautiful. Felt so free and happy. Crushin' on my SoCal summer.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jun 27, 2017)

Little night ride with my little bunny Penny.


 

 


G'nite...


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 27, 2017)

55 Westfield evening kruze


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 27, 2017)

Desireé said:


> I don't post every time I ride but today's ride was so beautiful. Felt so free and happy. Crushin' on my SoCal summer.
> 
> View attachment 488485 View attachment 488486 View attachment 488487 View attachment 488488 View attachment 488489 View attachment 488491 View attachment 488492 View attachment 488493



Awesome color combo on that ole girl.


----------



## None (Jun 28, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Awesome color combo on that ole girl.




Thank you @rusty.kirkpatrick! I love the colors too!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 28, 2017)

i had a nice morning ride on my vintage schwinn speedster bmx cruiser.  

i love this bike,ride it at least once a week. She likes it too!oh yeah,changed out the mtb levers for these dia compe mx101s and some fresh odi grips last night.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 28, 2017)

My Sweetie went for a jog this morning while it was still dark so I rode my bike for protection...



1936 Electric
Schwinn built C model frame with many aftermarket assessories


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 28, 2017)

Well here's my bike ride for the day
One of the primary transportation means in the Philippines 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 28, 2017)

Desireé said:


>



all great photos, but this one has everything right


----------



## None (Jun 28, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> all great photos, but this one has everything right




Awe shucks... Thank you @bulldog1935!


----------



## kreika (Jun 28, 2017)

Desireé said:


> I don't post every time I ride but today's ride was so beautiful. Felt so free and happy. Crushin' on my SoCal summer.
> 
> View attachment 488485 View attachment 488486 View attachment 488487 View attachment 488488 View attachment 488489 View attachment 488491 View attachment 488492 View attachment 488493




Epic pics! Where the heck are you riding? Looks like your in the city then out in wil-e-coyote county.  I dig them bike colors!


----------



## None (Jun 28, 2017)

kreika said:


> Epic pics! Where the heck are you riding? Looks like your in the city then out in wil-e-coyote county.  I dig them bike colors!




Thanks @kreika!! San Gabriel River Trail, near my house. It's a lovely ride. Dude, how about those Colson colors? Love 'em too!


----------



## kreika (Jun 28, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Thanks @kreika!! San Gabriel River Trail, near my house. It's a lovely ride. Dude, how about those Colson colors? Love 'em too!




Very picturesque and peaceful looking. As long as the quarry isn't grinding away of course.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Desireé said:


> I don't post every time I ride but today's ride was so beautiful. Felt so free and happy. Crushin' on my SoCal summer.
> 
> View attachment 488485 View attachment 488486 View attachment 488487 View attachment 488488 View attachment 488489 View attachment 488491 View attachment 488492 View attachment 488493




Awesome pictures! Please post all of your rides because we love to see what you get to see.
I don't post all of my rides either. Posts that I do are glimpses of the ride that I got to go on; "snapshots" if you will...
This afternoon I rode my Elgin Tiki cruiser down to the beach and back...












Cool banana split parked from Michigan


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 28, 2017)

Just saw that thing in the valley Saturday!  Its funky, built on a ford twin traction beam 4x4 chassis.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 28, 2017)

I rode my Shelby Traveler for the first time ever today, but boy do I need to get back into bike shape. The Shock Ease suspension is totally wild.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 28, 2017)

A little change of pace from the Schwinn 3-speeds of the 1940s, to a 1974 Raleigh Grand Prix.


----------



## SHO2010 (Jun 28, 2017)

Took a ride with my granddaughter Chloe on her Lil Chick and my Fire Arrow.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 28, 2017)

In kind of a girly mood this evening...


----------



## None (Jun 28, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> In kind of a girly mood this evening...
> 
> View attachment 488823
> View attachment 488825




Ride like the wind!! She's beautiful! Glad she's home.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 29, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> all great photos, but this one has everything right



What the man said! @Desireé


----------



## mrg (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Another day, another commute. 
Didn't get to ride yesterday, got picked up and dropped off for a change. 
A 16 hour day in London; 6 hours of which was traffic gridlock, ugh!
Anyway, back to my rural normality at last.
Outside a lovely house in Benson.....

 

3 different aspects of St. Helens, Berrick Salome.....

 

 

 

I do like these old tombstones with the carved skulls.....

 
Sometimes the skull appears to be biting the headstone, but not this one.
Enjoy your rides, have a great day!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 29, 2017)

53 columbia at columbia way and 50th st west.


----------



## Kstone (Jun 29, 2017)

Went down to the water to see the sunrise. I brought my professional camera with me and messed around a little.

Then I biked to work. I'm teaching the art part of a camp the next few weeks for section 8 kids. We're providing a safe alternative for summer fun. Helps the parents with day care and keeps the kids out of trouble. They are a blast. A lot of work, but it's so rewarding.


----------



## Cory (Jun 29, 2017)

It's a good day to be out on a ride! Got out of the house an hour before everybody wakes up and the day starts  Had these 1.5" Spicer tires laying around and decided to try them out. They don't match, but the color does not affect there performance. Going to have a headwind the 4 miles back home, lol.


----------



## Cory (Jun 29, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Went down to the water to see the sunrise. I brought my professional camera with me and messed around a little.
> 
> Then I biked to work. I'm teaching the art part of a camp the next few weeks for section 8 kids. We're providing a safe alternative for summer fun. Helps the parents with day care and keeps the kids out of trouble. They are a blast. A lot of work, but it's so rewarding.
> 
> View attachment 488960 View attachment 488961 View attachment 488957 View attachment 488959 View attachment 488958 View attachment 488956 View attachment 488962



 [emoji122] [emoji122] Those pictures are amazing! [emoji122] [emoji122] 
You may need to cross post in the "Give it your Best Shot" thread. [emoji1] [emoji106] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eatontkd (Jun 29, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Went down to the water to see the sunrise. I brought my professional camera with me and messed around a little....



Wow, nice photos! I went to a PA river this morning too!


----------



## SHO2010 (Jun 29, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> In kind of a girly mood this evening...
> 
> View attachment 488823
> View attachment 488825



I don't care if it is a girls bike I would ride it any time.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 29, 2017)

Super fun ride today with Hippie Mike on the OC mid week beach ride.
Mike is on a 1941 Goodrich Streamliner with original grips and seat and recently added Goodrich white walls.














P stop bike swap…













We had lunch at our old favorite Pizza Lounge







I'm telling you, it's even more fun than it looks


----------



## mike j (Jun 30, 2017)

Sailed the "Jersey shore", then went for a ride around town. Seaside Heights isn't  known for it's architecture but this house was kind of nice. It's much easier riding in a 25 mph tailwind than a headwind.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 30, 2017)

went for a nice evening ride with scott @37fleetwood in my hood.he grew up a mile from here.his parents still live in the same house.very kool.nice thing about our little town,they keep it rural.no new construction unless it matches existing buildings and no new apartments are allowed. Thats why i love it here!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 30, 2017)

I love your posts and pictures @mike j
I took my Elgin Tiki  Cruiser out for a ride this morning. This bike and I know each other well and it rides/responds beautifully...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 30, 2017)

Zoomin around town on the DX getting stuff done....now to refuel.


----------



## rcole45 (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 30, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 488941 53 columbia at columbia way and 50th st west.View attachment 488940



it was fun riding around my old childhood neighborhood, I only live across town, but never seem to get out there. 
the Shelby rode great (the Huffman Mechanic helped I'm sure) it's too small for me, so I'll let it go, but had a great night riding around!
thanks Jason.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 30, 2017)

I packed some shirts at Cory's house today and mailed them from the post office, and rode home on my 36 Packard...


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 30, 2017)

Here's an idea/excuse for a cycle truck? Just think how many shirts you could tote to the post office in a single trip? I'm all about efficiency!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## IngoMike (Jun 30, 2017)

Another installment of the thread I did not start, "Cool bikes and crashed Cars"...........


 
No Honda for you.....


 
The marine layer was winning today........


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 1, 2017)

cruised my huffy thru town.nice long ride.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 1, 2017)

Out of coffee this AM, was gonna take the bike but decided to drive. Backed out of the driveway,  put it in drive and was bumped by a guy backing up to window shop the yard sale across the street. 





Parked the hooptie and took off on JLB2.1 like I shoulda done in the first place 





Back home and fueled up, found pick-a-part just down the way had a couple donors _*and *_it's a 40% off day   so back on the bike.
Sweet! I wonder what they'd take for the whole thing 



Saw this poor old guy there:



Want the contact info @Nashman ? 

Rolled back home...like it never happened


----------



## None (Jul 1, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Out of coffee this AM, was gonna take the bike but decided to drive. Backed out of the driveway,  put it in drive and was bumped by a guy backing up to window shop the yard sale across the street.
> 
> View attachment 489724
> 
> ...




Dude! Nice! Very proactive. It's like it never happened. Haha awesome way to keep the day going great and no better way than hopping on the bicycle. This pic is awesome..


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 1, 2017)

This afternoon I rode my Western Flyer over to the swap meet for some incense


----------



## John G04 (Jul 1, 2017)

First ride on my b6.Just needs a few tweeks and parts and it will be an awesome rider.


----------



## Kstone (Jul 1, 2017)

I grabbed my friend, grabbed the cat, grabbed my bike...and away we drove to Connecticut to see my family. The whole group rents a bunch of cottages on the beach for the week and it's a big get together of drinking, fireworks, bike rides, and hospital trips.

On the way I picked up a crusty Schwinn hornet for $100 that we have a tank for.
We tried to fill the tires.... Looks like she really is a "balloon" bike.









I got some green eyed envy over this new Schwinn, so Jimmy let me trade my Columbia for her halfway through.










My friend looked hella adorable on this glowing colorflow









My momma on her hornet we found on Craigslist when we went to memory lane this year.


----------



## Duchess (Jul 1, 2017)

> Saw this poor old guy there:




I always wonder at seeing old cars like this in junk yards so many years after their production what finally landed them there. Someone obviously took care of it for a while, must have had some dream at bringing it back, and then . . .? Did they die, meet someone more sensible and insistent than themselves that made them dump it, just had enough, or have to dump it to move? From what I can see of this Metropolitan in the photo in that condition in New England, that would probably be saved.


----------



## Cory (Jul 2, 2017)

Happy 4th of July Weekend! It's Sunday morning and I'm on my first ride of the day heading to Huntington Beach Pier. Then back home to load up and go to Long Beach for the Cyclone Coaster ride. 
Riding my 78 Spitfire B-day bike.


----------



## Nashman (Jul 2, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Out of coffee this AM, was gonna take the bike but decided to drive. Backed out of the driveway,  put it in drive and was bumped by a guy backing up to window shop the yard sale across the street.
> 
> View attachment 489724
> 
> ...



Great MET shot, and story...Thanks!! We had Canada Day yesterday. 150 years old!!! Happy 4th of July ( early) U.S.A. !!


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Jul 2, 2017)

46ish or something Hawthrod








Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Jul 2, 2017)

.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 2, 2017)

Rode the green machine that I dragged from Michigan to California


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jul 2, 2017)

Took a ride down the I&M Canal today. 
Frank









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 2, 2017)

I rode the '57 Lenton again today - a hugely humid s. Texas morning, and hot by 1030.
(yeah I know, July 4th weekend - Down with the British)



I turned the Sunday morning ride into two to total 30 mi.  All fast - I rode the Sunday morning sprint, made the halfway stop in 5th place out about 45 riders, but instead of stopping for coffee this morning, I was first back to the starting point.
The reason, I then met my friends on their steel Santana tandem at the lower Salado Creek trailhead, and chased their tandem down the trail, then they chased me back.



On the way back uphill (I was still pounding an 80" gear), we met a Trail Steward guarding a lane on the trail


The reason - it was a snake eating a bird.



I wasn't really planning to post today, but what a great photo op

We thought the snake was dead when a group of 5 blasting down the hill didn't quite heed our signals and yells to slow down - don't kill the snake -  but the snake just made it off the trail, and probably needed Mylanta after all that.
Then we drove into Flying Saucer for their Honey fried chicken breast (blue cheese and jalapeno gravy), and I had an Avery Raspberry Sour and still two glasses of iced tea (unsweetened) - sorry, no photo of the grub, but the snake's lunch was more interesting.


----------



## COB (Jul 2, 2017)

Took the old Hawthorne out for a short ride.


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 2, 2017)

Cruised the Cruiser 5 to the Mudgett site


----------



## JAF/CO (Jul 2, 2017)

3 red one from the end
Shelby invasion 2017 Ling Beach CA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Jul 2, 2017)

Family time, by bicycle. ♡ but first donuts. My faves!


----------



## COB (Jul 2, 2017)

Is that bacon on maple-iced doughnuts???


----------



## None (Jul 2, 2017)

COB said:


> Is that bacon on maple-iced doughnuts???




Yes!!! So delicious.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 2, 2017)

I took Skippy the 37 Shelby built Hiawatha on it's first Coasters ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 2, 2017)

1937 Syracuse to the cyclone coaster ride and Home



@iswingping Josh showed up and rode the OC extension ride with Hippie Mike and I









Stopped for a little snack in Seal Beach on the way home



Which made us hungry for tacos at Tio Flaco's
Followed by the ice cream sandwich trophy for a ride of more than 40 miles


----------



## Kstone (Jul 2, 2017)

At the beach still. We went crabbing and had crab races. Then we checked out the new man cave.

And biked. We biked and messed around with my Columbia. Trying to fix her front springer but only making her more dangerous. Hahah. 



 

 
My momma <3


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 2, 2017)

Kstone said:


> At the beach still. We went crabbing and had crab races. Then we checked out the new man cave.
> 
> And biked. We biked and messed around with my Columbia. Trying to fix her front springer but only making her more dangerous. Hahah.
> 
> ...



Wow!! Love the cars and bikes!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 2, 2017)

COB said:


> Is that bacon on maple-iced doughnuts???




You obviously don't spend much time in the ole donut shop, bacon is meat candy and donuts have milk and eggs in the batter so it's basically an old fashioned American breakfast and so the 4th of July is coming up so show some patriotism and roll on down to DD and get one! You might have to stay on the big chain ring and take the long way home to burn it off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IngoMike (Jul 2, 2017)

1977 Safari 300MT Moped, no license needed when you have pedals....


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Jul 2, 2017)

Fun ride at the CC Shelby invasion on my 38 Traveler


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2017)

I rode the 1941 Shelby Speedline Supreme.
I guess I got the wrong Invasion. Lol!


----------



## IngoMike (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## DonChristie (Jul 3, 2017)

Rode uptown Charlotte today with the charming mrs. Schwinndoggy on her new starlett II!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 3, 2017)

Took my Firestone for a trip around town last night! Some deer were on the trail, too!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> Rode uptown Charlotte today with the charming mrs. Schwinndoggy on her new starlett II!
> 
> View attachment 490511
> 
> View attachment 490512




Now if you can just get her to do the next Hurricane Coaster Ride! See ya next weekend. V/r Shawn


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 3, 2017)

Took the '26 Columbia Motorbike out yesterday along the Clinton River trail.  Couple of miles in, flat rear tire....bummer..  Nothing to do but hoof it back to the starting point..

Mike


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Out on my Vindec 'Atlantic' special today: Short 10 mile spin to the car parts shop and back, beautiful day!


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 3, 2017)

Gretchen and me by the Bean.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 3, 2017)

Real nice solo lunch ride down to the beach and back on my 1936 Electric...







First I went north to Huntington Beach pier. Pretty crowded down here already; don't leave your bike under the pier.






Road south for a little while then into Newport Beach past the Newport pier and back up to Laventino's big cheese pizza


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

1972 Schwinn Super Sport - finished this one over the weekend.


----------



## Duchess (Jul 3, 2017)

Post migraine, I took the ridiculous bike down to the ice cream place by the river and made a ridiculous face for the camera.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 3, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> 1972 Schwinn Super Sport - finished this one over the weekend.



Well done!


----------



## rcole45 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Kstone (Jul 3, 2017)

We biked, we paddled, we ate lobster... we got drunk then harassed my cat....anddddd we bought $43 worth of twinkies and somehow I got hit in the face with all of them.

I may still be drunk if we are being honest.. good night new York


----------



## Eatontkd (Jul 3, 2017)

Kstone said:


> We biked, we paddled, we ate lobster... we got drunk then harassed my cat....anddddd we bought $43 worth of twinkies and somehow I got hit in the face with all of them.
> 
> I may still be drunk if we are being honest.. good night new York
> 
> ...



Sounds like a full day! Sleep well.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Cory (Jul 4, 2017)

Happy 4th of July. I am starting the Holiday on my 78 Spitfire. Just riding to Huntington Beach pier to meet tripple3 and get coffee. We have a parade down here and the crazy has already started.


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 4, 2017)

Took this one for a cruise this morning 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jul 4, 2017)

My son just finished this 78 Schwinn Scrambler last night. Since I put the decals on I took it for a spin [emoji41]








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlr551cfd (Jul 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 4, 2017)

Kstone said:


> We biked, we paddled, we ate lobster... we got drunk then harassed my cat....anddddd we bought $43 worth of twinkies and somehow I got hit in the face with all of them.
> 
> I may still be drunk if we are being honest.. good night new York
> 
> That sounds like a fun day!!! And your car stayed home and read the whole time!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 4, 2017)

Just cruising on my DX this morning.


----------



## Cory (Jul 4, 2017)

Tripple3 decided to join the pre-parade this morning. There were some objections. 












I literally fell off my bike when I saw this look on his face as he peddled away. No injuries, just more laughs.


----------



## Cory (Jul 4, 2017)

They have PCH closed in Huntington Beach today for the parade.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 4, 2017)

These two have been getting some heavy ride time lately. 
1949 Shelby men's bike. Generally around the neighborhood.
1949-1952 monark built Firestone super cruiser w/ mostly 51 parts and a rider rear wheel. I've been taking this one out daily for long distance rides and hunting for old Volkswagens and Fords.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 4, 2017)

Went on a bike glide on my '37 Glidacycle


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2017)

Super fun predawn ride to the Fourth of July festivities in HB







Happy 4 of July!
Patriot point in Huntington Beach



This is where we got coffee



Bumped into our friend Jim and he took us to the first party



Pedaled over to the Szuba residence for free donuts and water bottles for the runners
He was on ABC News this morning in case anyone wants to see some more of Huntington Beach









Happy 4 of July!
1937 Syracuse


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 4, 2017)

Kstone said:


> We biked, we paddled, we ate lobster... we got drunk then harassed my cat....anddddd we bought $43 worth of twinkies and somehow I got hit in the face with all of them.
> 
> I may still be drunk if we are being honest.. good night new York
> 
> ...



I want your cat to read me a story
Haha!


----------



## None (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 4, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> Rode uptown Charlotte today with the charming mrs. Schwinndoggy on her new starlett II!
> 
> View attachment 490511
> 
> View attachment 490512



Nice huffman!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Went on a bike glide on my '37 Glidacycle
> View attachment 490839



Cool! Very Cool!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Desireé said:


> View attachment 490864 View attachment 490865 View attachment 490866 View attachment 490867 View attachment 490868



Great photos of some lovely machines! I like your red & white bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 4, 2017)

Rode my 53 Schwinn New World Roadster again today, this thing just glides.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 4, 2017)

.......


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 4, 2017)

My red, white and blue Shelby. Happy 4th everyone!!


----------



## Cory (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm out in my second ride of the day. Parking is a little tough here in down town Huntington Beach.  Guess I will just toss my bike here.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 4, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Cool! Very Cool!




Thanks. This is one of my never for sale bikes. There's only a few that a price will not be put on.


----------



## kreika (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks Dave for the shoutout had blast on the ride!  We stopped this train. Too many tourists coming to the Boardwalk we decided.  Happy 4th everyone!!!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jul 4, 2017)

I took the Monark on a short ride with my daughter-before we head to The Starlight Bowl for fireworks. A little family and friends tradition


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 4, 2017)

Finally got out to ride for the 1st time this year. Felt good to be out.


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 4, 2017)

I was given a Starbucks gift card by a fellow CABEMAN recently. I bought myself a Short Dark. "In the Beginning" the only choices were Short or Dark. No Grande, No Vente. Nobody seemed to want the Short. It's the opposite of Animal Style!


  Thanks for the Joe, Gary. 

Oh yeah, this is why I took a spin on the Elgin.


----------



## tryder (Jul 4, 2017)

My 1946 Schwinn  BA 97 - 6 




 

Happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Pedal pushers said:


> I took the Monark on a short ride with my daughter-before we head to The Starlight Bowl for fireworks. A little family and friends tradition
> 
> View attachment 490941 View attachment 490942



Beautiful photos!


----------



## None (Jul 4, 2017)

All a girl really needs in this life is her bicycle. Happy Independence Day!



 

 
Had to get a better view...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 4, 2017)

Rolled the long tanker out for a ride on the Tacoma waterfront. Happy 4th to everybody!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 4, 2017)

i needed more than my bike to get to........... 

 the best fireworks show ever! Hope everyones 4th of july was as kool as ours was!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 5, 2017)

Not a one, that would have been dangerous today around here. It's safe and sane now, unless the kiddies saved some for Christmas like they often do.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 5, 2017)

tryder said:


> My 1946 Schwinn  BA 97 - 6
> 
> View attachment 491076
> 
> Happy 4th of July everyone!




I just LOVE that color combination! It's not RED...and it's RICH.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 5, 2017)

Kstone said:


> We biked, we paddled, we ate lobster... we got drunk then harassed my cat....anddddd we bought $43 worth of twinkies and somehow I got hit in the face with all of them.
> 
> I may still be drunk if we are being honest.. good night new York
> 
> View attachment 490693




If that was a West Law book I would negotiate with the kitty.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 5, 2017)

Rode my Columbia on the 4th of July.


 

Relaxed in the pool afterwards.  Cool!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 5, 2017)

Kstone said:


> At the beach still. We went crabbing and had crab races. Then we checked out the new man cave.
> 
> And biked. We biked and messed around with my Columbia. Trying to fix her front springer but only making her more dangerous. Hahah.
> 
> ...





*LOVE the Volkswagens!! The Caddy too (my girlfriend's dream car, a vintage Caddy with fins, any year will do)

Great collection of bikes! Am a bit partial to the Columbia and, of course, that '66-'67 Silver Jet. I never been crabbing, 'tho I appear crabby without my morning cop o' Joe...or without sleep.*


----------



## buickmike (Jul 5, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Great photos of some lovely machines! I like your red & white bike.




Agreed! Let us see some more of this bike @Desiree.


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 5, 2017)

Got a few out to clean up and ride!


----------



## mike j (Jul 5, 2017)

Really nice gang, though a couple of 'em on the right don't look like they'll go very far.


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 5, 2017)

mike j said:


> Really nice gang, though a couple of 'em on the right don't look like they'll go very far.



Thanks.  Yes, it's amazing how those Shelby Beauty Bikes just don't seem to get down the road no matter how hard I pedal.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2017)

blasterracing said:


> Thanks.  Yes, it's amazing how those Shelby Beauty Bikes just don't seem to get down the road no matter how hard I pedal.



They may not go anywhere but do have the coolest badge though. V/r Shawn


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 5, 2017)

Absolutely!


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> They may not go anywhere but do have the coolest badge though. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 491346



I had an early 50's men's Shelby bike that came with the Beauty Bike badge on it.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Desireé said:


> All a girl really needs in this life is her bicycle. Happy Independence Day!
> 
> View attachment 491161 View attachment 491162
> Had to get a better view...
> ...



But which bicycle @Desireé?
We know you have a few more than 1! Lol.
Great photos.
And even though it pains an Englishman to say it, I hope you all on the cabe enjoyed the 4th. of July!


----------



## None (Jul 5, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> But which bicycle @Desireé?
> We know you have a few more than 1! Lol.
> Great photos.
> And even though it pains an Englishman to say it, I hope you all on the cabe enjoyed the 4th. of July!




Heehee!  Thank you! I was on my 48 Jc Higgins last night.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 5, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Heehee!  Thank you! I was on my 48 Jc Higgins last night.
> View attachment 491377
> View attachment 491378



@Desireé Nice, I have a mans 47. Love it.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jul 5, 2017)

Took these two out today 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 5, 2017)

nothing getting ridden today!!!


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 5, 2017)

mike j said:


> Really nice gang, though a couple of 'em on the right don't look like they'll go very far.



I thought mj was talking about the exercycles!


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 5, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> But which bicycle @Desireé?
> We know you have a few more than 1! Lol.
> Great photos.
> And even though it pains an Englishman to say it, I hope you all on the cabe enjoyed the 4th. of July!



We also celebrate Guy Fawkes Day!


----------



## jlr551cfd (Jul 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Jul 5, 2017)

The Columbia came rock climbing with me today and my friend picked her a flower.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 5, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> nothing getting ridden today!!!
> 
> View attachment 491423




I rode Tempest to the bike shop to get a tire liner and inflation for Beryl's front tire, next week when he's open again I'll get the rear tired lined. Then I rode to my practitioner's office and to a friend's place where I was fed well and then home, where the box fan and AC feel like HEAVEN now.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 5, 2017)

I rode my 36 Packard down at the beach this evening...


----------



## mrg (Jul 5, 2017)

Taking a few rides on the Shelby before it gets buried away again


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 5, 2017)

Rode my converted slope bar safety to work

 

 


Ran across a nice early 2002 along the way.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Roger seitzmeir (Jul 6, 2017)

My son on his iverson sprinter. He rides it everywhere.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 6, 2017)

It's going to be a beautiful day for a bike ride. I went out to check the weather on my 1936 Electric...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't think today either...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> I don't think today either...
> 
> View attachment 570074



Wuss--its a dry heat and there is some wind!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hippie Mike and I rode 1940 bikes today on the OC midweek beach ride



Quite a bit cooler 5 miles from the water then the high desert where @37fleetwood is















Hippie Mike was full of tricks today. I'm not sure what that gesture is but he is a Rocker
I rode my 1940 Western Flyer. Mike rode his 1940 Henderson



Hot enough to break a sweat, smiling the whole time.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 6, 2017)

1974 Raleigh Grand Prix: sporty, fun bike; and the Stronglight cranks are works of art, in my book.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2017)

Beautiful evening last night on my Western Flyer....







Great color scheme to go with my bike


----------



## Zuni13 (Jul 7, 2017)

Just a nice little ride through Long Beach to get the blood pumping!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 7, 2017)

Just a quick ride in the Swiss Alps!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Out for a quick spin in the evening sunshine, with no particular reason other than the enjoyment of this lovely bicycle.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 7, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Out for a quick spin in the evening sunshine, with no particular reason other than the enjoyment of this lovely bicycle.
> 
> View attachment 641026
> 
> View attachment 641027




Cheating! One photo shoot and you covered Bikes and Bricks and What bike did you ride today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IngoMike (Jul 7, 2017)

I still have a few things to do, but tonight was the first ride, it actually rides better than I thought it would. I only have one speed working on the Bendix hub at the moment, it is one touchy bitch to get adjusted right, anybody have any response on that?


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Jul 8, 2017)

Getting reacquainted with one of my old Fastbacks. I gave this one to my Dad long ago when I sold off my Stingrays.  Dad gave it back to me today, glad he kept it hanging in his garage for all these years.  Great to ride a Stingray again. ...


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 8, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Family time, by bicycle. ♡ but first donuts. My faves!
> 
> View attachment 490144
> View attachment 490149 View attachment 490147 View attachment 490148



Where the hell is THAT donut shop, Desiree???   DAE-UM!! If I clean up my higgins real nice, can I ride there with you some time?


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 8, 2017)

My '80 cruiser 5... too hot/humid to ride today in LA, but gorgeous tonight down the trail. The rear atom drum and the front caliper are perfect for going down the steep dirt trail... a perfect controlled descent, and when I hit the sand/loose dirt at the bottom, the knobbies kick in and take care of bidness... the perfect bike for my area! Man what a beautiful night to ride.


----------



## mike j (Jul 8, 2017)

Went for a ride up to the old WW1 rifle range on the mountain.  About a million years ago, my neighbor jumped this little cliff on his Ducati 90, trashing the rear wheel in the process. He then sold it to me for a bargain price, which I have no idea what it was now. That was my first motorcycle, think I was fifteen then.


----------



## Intense One (Jul 8, 2017)

View attachment 641287 View attachment 641286 View attachment 641286 Rode my oddball Bickerton foldable bike!  Seems a little fragile with folding hinge midship. I have to keep this rider on pavement...no off roading unless I want to sing soprano!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jul 8, 2017)

Took the Pirate with its new blue chain treads for a ride on the Great Western trail this morning.


----------



## None (Jul 8, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> Where the hell is THAT donut shop, Desiree???   DAE-UM!! If I clean up my higgins real nice, can I ride there with you some time?




Heck yeah you can! Sounds good to me! Those donuts are just down the way.


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 8, 2017)

Took the Traveler out of the box today and got it assembled and tuned.  It's my new summer rider with the kids. Got to keep up with those gears.  Look out for poison ivy on my road


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 8, 2017)

Intense One said:


> View attachment 641288 View attachment 641287 View attachment 641286 View attachment 641286 Rode my oddball Bickerton foldable bike!  Seems a little fragile with folding hinge midship. I have to keep this rider on pavement...no off roading unless I want to sing soprano!



Nice to see one of those crazy bikes still being used!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 8, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Heck yeah you can! Sounds good to me! Those donuts are just down the way.



Done deal! Lemme know next time you're going... maybe we'll get a few folks together for a ride, and make it our destination?

I just found out my building where I'm putting my coffee house was originally a donut shop from 1949 when it was built until about 1955. Which means, technically, I can put in a donut shop too if I want to! I will probably order them from a shop somewhere to sell, but cool to know in case I ever decide to make and sell them there. 

Yay, donuts!... and bike rides to burn them off.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 8, 2017)

Went for a ride on the 1948 Schwinn New World...


 
Fungi...


 
I thought it would be fun to get a few "replica" shots of our favorite posters...
My Tripple 3 shot...



 

first ever try at a "Desiree"... 



 

and ending with a salute to the "Fordmike65" theme...Cheers!



 

Great day to go for a ride!!


----------



## None (Jul 8, 2017)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Went for a ride on the 1948 Schwinn New World...
> View attachment 641534
> Fungi...
> View attachment 641535
> ...




Very nice @Arfsaidthebee!!  well done!!


----------



## None (Jul 8, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> Done deal! Lemme know next time you're going... maybe we'll get a few folks together for a ride, and make it our destination?
> 
> I just found out my building where I'm putting my coffee house was originally a donut shop from 1949 when it was built until about 1955. Which means, technically, I can put in a donut shop too if I want to! I will probably order them from a shop somewhere to sell, but cool to know in case I ever decide to make and sell them there.
> 
> Yay, donuts!... and bike rides to burn them off.




Duuuude!!! YES!! So cool!!! This coffee shop is gonna rock. Can't wait! Vintage bicycles and donuts for life @Balloonatic


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2017)

Thank you @Arfsaidthebee, astb to abbreviate. I'm probably not doing any astb "replica" shots.
I love to see your posts too.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 8, 2017)

i hit the hills on the beast this morning. No pics,too fudgein hot!


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 8, 2017)

Took the Arrow for a spin today. Rode like a dream.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 8, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> Took the Arrow for a spin today. Rode like a dream. View attachment 641684 View attachment 641685



That is one crazy machine! Loving those bars. When does that date from?


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 8, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> That is one crazy machine! Loving those bars. When does that date from?



You really need to talk to a Shelby expect on that one. Hopefully one will chime in.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 8, 2017)

Come on you Shelby experts! Tell me more?


----------



## mike j (Jul 8, 2017)

first ever try at a "Desiree"... 

Not with those legs.


----------



## mike j (Jul 8, 2017)

Trying to get this beater going today. Had to meet a friend there, so rode around the old Garnerville industrial dye works & manufacturing complex. It dates back to 1860s & was known for making uniforms for the civil war. Now it's home to craftspeople & artisans. It's a pretty cool place, nice spot for tweaking things. Lots to do still.


----------



## Kstone (Jul 8, 2017)

Rode 19 miles today with my friend on the rails to trails path up by Slippery Rock University. We were looking for porcupines. Apparently they like to live in the rocks. 

I bought a crate last night for my Columbia. Here's where I admit I'm stupid....I left my bike bag on the roof of the car when I picked a bike up off Craigslist the other day. Saw it flying off once I hit the highway. Facepalm. So this is my new carrying device. I still have to perfect the attachment. 

Then we ate at a brewery that is hands down the coolest and has the best fries I have EVER eaten in my life. I am fat and happy now.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2017)

After dinner I rode my 1936 Electric down to the beach to watch the sunset...



All these people came down to see my bike! ha ha







They show movies down here at the beach now.
Jaws is one of the movies in August


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 8, 2017)

Went for a 9 pm ride...so nice out with the cool air...1952 Schwinn black phantom...


 

Having a fun trail ride when I spotted something in the trail ahead...had to stop real quick!



 

A California King Snake...



 

Sunset...



 

Great night for a ride!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 8, 2017)

Today's ride took us from Dana Point Harbor to San Clemente.
Good Vibrations.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Took the Traveler out of the box today and got it assembled and tuned.  It's my new summer rider with the kids. Got to keep up with those gears.  Look out for poison ivy on my road
> 
> View attachment 641400
> 
> View attachment 641401



@Schwinn499


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 8, 2017)

yup,night run on the 41 firestone pilot


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 8, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> After dinner I rode my 1936 Electric down to the beach to watch the sunset...
> View attachment 641778
> All these people came down to see my bike! ha ha
> View attachment 641779View attachment 641780View attachment 641781
> ...




Good thing that was an east coast shark because it might scare the swimmers away! I've seen the documentary "Baywatch" so I know you are in good hands swimming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 8, 2017)

Kstone should start a daily blog!!! Here are a few of her recent literary nuggets...

"We were looking for porcupines. Apparently they like to live in the rocks.
I bought a crate last night for my Columbia. Here's where I admit I'm stupid....I left my bike bag on the roof of the car when I picked a bike up off Craigslist the other day. Saw it flying off once I hit the highway. Facepalm. So this is my new carrying device. I still have to perfect the attachment.
Then we ate at a brewery that is hands down the coolest and has the best fries I have EVER eaten in my life. I am fat and happy now."

"I try to take the side walk when I can... I was biking to work and the whole road was closed along with the sidewalk. I went on the grass and upon getting back on the sidewalk, hit the curb bad and almost wrecked. In the meantime, I smashed my tailbone so so hard on the bike seat."

"I've broken my tailbone in the past and it looks like we're going down that road today. @#!*@# it hurts guys. It hurts. I haven't yet decided if the hospital is necessary."

"I can't breathe. Holy &#!^. "

"We biked, we paddled, we ate lobster... we got drunk then harassed my cat....anddddd we bought $43 worth of twinkies and somehow I got hit in the face with all of them."

"I had a friend go through a break up of a very long term relationship. To help her get through it and try to get her past the disappointing dates afterwards, I keep telling her to wait for a guy who thinks the sun shines out of her butt."

"I thought you said you did some weed first...and I was then wondering why you hadn't invited me on any bike rides yet."

"My butt is still unbelievably bruised from my crash earlier this week...but I couldn't stand not riding so I took a friend down to Pittsburgh for a short ride to where the rivers split."



A\...and she is a super talented artist...


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Rode 19 miles today with my friend on the rails to trails path up by Slippery Rock University. We were looking for porcupines. Apparently they like to live in the rocks.
> 
> I bought a crate last night for my Columbia. Here's where I admit I'm stupid....I left my bike bag on the roof of the car when I picked a bike up off Craigslist the other day. Saw it flying off once I hit the highway. Facepalm. So this is my new carrying device. I still have to perfect the attachment.
> 
> ...



Great photos!


----------



## Hollyfeld (Jul 9, 2017)

My road cycling clubs put on a weekend long race event and my wife and I volunteer every year.  This year I decided to bring my 71 Schwinn Suburban to pedal around on instead of walking.  As people sped past on top of the line carbon frame race bikes with electronic shifting, I was pedaling around delivering drinks and sandwiches to the other volunteers.


----------



## petritl (Jul 9, 2017)

I purchased this 1982 Bianchi roughly 3 years ago from the original owner but have never rode it. The bike is nearly NOS in condition and I've been afraid to damage it.

Today was the day! I joined my friends on the  Sunday morning group ride into San Antonio ; what a great riding bicycle.


----------



## Eatontkd (Jul 9, 2017)

petritl said:


> I purchased this 1982 Bianchi roughly 3 years ago from the original owner but have never rode it. The bike is nearly NOS in condition and I've been afraid to damage it.
> 
> Today was the day! I joined my friends on the  Sunday morning group ride into San Antonio ; what a great riding bicycle.
> 
> View attachment 641915




I'd be the guy drooling on your bike... good thing I'm far away! Seriously, sweet find my friend. Enjoy!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 9, 2017)

Brefus with the mrs


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Eatontkd (Jul 9, 2017)

Ok, so, I know my '94 Giant doesn't compare with the gorgeous older bikes that have been posted here, but, I wanted to extend my mileage in honor of a friend. Wonderful morning here in central PA, temps didn't break 70 the entire ride. Gentle, drying breeze throughout, but never enough to be to considered a headwind. The point? Ride what you can, while you can, as much as you can. Enjoy your days my friends...


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 9, 2017)

all thats remaining of the old auto parts store.


----------



## bikiba (Jul 9, 2017)

was finally able to get a few of my fellow IT professionals out from in front of their computers and out for a 22mi ride from the Verrazano bridge over the Brooklyn bridge... down to Wall Street and then back.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jul 9, 2017)

My son and I took out some banana seat bikes today. We went 10 miles. Finally my 66 made it back under its own power [emoji41] 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jul 9, 2017)

Rode by one of my favorite Victorian Homes




Took Penny to breakfast


----------



## buickmike (Jul 9, 2017)

Actually this was a Saturday run
-down to the neighbors and back. Which in the country is a 1/4 mile each way.


----------



## buickmike (Jul 9, 2017)

Oh well


----------



## okozzy (Jul 9, 2017)

Sunday, 7/9/17
Coaster Brake Challenge, 2nd. Heat (2,100 ft. ) total climbing.

Got an early start to beat the triple digit heat.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2017)

petritl said:


> I purchased this 1982 Bianchi roughly 3 years ago from the original owner but have never rode it. The bike is nearly NOS in condition and I've been afraid to damage it.
> 
> Today was the day! I joined my friends on the  Sunday morning group ride into San Antonio ; what a great riding bicycle.
> 
> View attachment 641915




You guys ride fast!
Do you shave your arms and legs? Just curious it's all about speed and lightweight and stuff I can't explain; totally love and respect the miles and money you guys put in...
I missed Hippie Mike; he left before me so I rode solo my 1937 Syracuse







I was filling up my water bottle backpack and was talking to them for a few minutes and then they passed me on the river trail...





After about a quarter-mile I decided to ring my bell a few times to let them know I was still there and they encouraged me to pass them and so I did.
Sitting straight up moving my arms as if I was running in slow motion, letting them know it was a 1937 Syracuse, Skiptooth, single speed...
One guy said, "Stay on his wheel" and they drafted behind me for about a quarter-mile. Fun times; I was out of breath for a bit....









Mike uses a shoelace to tie up his drop stand.



We were thankful for the wind to keep us cool , tho it was 15 miles of headwind the whole way home





We made it and were greeted with our standard treat


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 9, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> You really need to talk to a Shelby expect on that one. Hopefully one will chime in.



1938 or 39 most likely.


----------



## mike j (Jul 9, 2017)

Rebuilt & honed the teeth on the yellow band, it was free spinning- not good. Seems to be OK now, ran it up & down some hills. Looking south at the Bear mountain bridge over the Hudson river.


----------



## Duchess (Jul 9, 2017)

Went down the Minuteman Trail and back, about 20 miles. You've all seen the USAAF bike, but I did get a picture of this "Camry dent" (for those who haven't heard of it, it refers to a dent in the rear corner bumpers that seems especially prevalent on Camrys).


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 9, 2017)

Raleigh Sprite


----------



## TurninTubes (Jul 9, 2017)

Rode my Raleigh Sprite for the first time..



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eatontkd (Jul 9, 2017)

TurninTubes said:


> Rode my Raleigh Sprite for the first time..View attachment 642260



Wow! Nice....


----------



## Kstone (Jul 9, 2017)

My boss came riding with me! We went to Pittsburgh. Started off at bicycle heaven, then went to where the rivers split and put our feet in the fountain. A group of Menonites came and sat down next to us. The girls looked thrilled to get to splash in the water. We discreetly took a photo of the crowd in the background 

Then we went to the strip district. No naked ladies here! It's the big farm market/ethnic food hub. The best place to get authentic eats! We ended up eating Peruvian food. I got Peruvian soda which tasted like bubble gum and my boss got a blue drink made out of blue corn. We had yuca fries...which were like giant white French fries.

It was a good day!



 

 

 

 

 


Awh geeze...my goofy mug...



 

 bad freaking ass graffiti. I love this shot.



 



Edit: I'd like to report that the hat she is wearing does not say what you think it says


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 9, 2017)

TurninTubes said:


> Rode my Raleigh Sprite for the first time..View attachment 642260
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




That's in excellent shape.


----------



## TurninTubes (Jul 9, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> That's in excellent shape.



Thanks! It cleaned up well. The red has faded to some orange and some brown. I wet sanded and clear lacquered to finish and preserve as well as possible. There are more photos in the project forum. The chrome isn't perfect but overall nice. It was a fun estate sale find and my 3rd project bike. Learned a bunch on this bike.[emoji605] Looking for a pedal end cap, the only missing piece.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jul 9, 2017)

Fun ride with the Circle city crew, just realized this is the only pic I took.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 10, 2017)

I went on a date/ride last night and saw this guy riding his bike without a rear tire. I wanted to yell out "get a grip!".


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 10, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> I went on a date/ride last night and saw this guy riding his bike without a rear tire. I wanted to yell out "get a grip!".
> 
> View attachment 642534




weird, I saw the same thing last week


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 10, 2017)

I took out one of my personal favorite riders: 1942 Elgin Tiki cruiser...








So then I ended up at one of my favorite places to eat...





This bike is such a blast! I always come home smiling


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 10, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> I went on a date/ride last night and saw this guy riding his bike without a rear tire. I wanted to yell out "get a grip!".
> 
> View attachment 642534




And he has a large Army ruck without a frame is this guy for real? Oh the humanity!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 10, 2017)

Shelby cruise to local park




And around the corner at the local water reservoir 
A peacock made its new home 
It's been here a few days now












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jul 10, 2017)

Taking the traveler on a few more rides before gets buried in the garage again


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Out riding to work at 6am again.
Riding the '96 Orange again along my regular route.
Much cooler today (thankfully!) but it looks like I'll be getting a good soaking on my way home!


----------



## Intense One (Jul 11, 2017)

mike j said:


> Went for a ride up to the old WW1 rifle range on the mountain.  About a million years ago, my neighbor jumped this little cliff on his Ducati 90, trashing the rear wheel in the process. He then sold it to me for a bargain price, which I have no idea what it was now. That was my first motorcycle, think I was fifteen then.
> 
> View attachment 641285



Cool cruiser!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2017)

*Early Bird Porches Paper*

I left for a ride on my 1936 Electric at sunrise…



Rolling up to the corner bakery, I noticed they still have a newspaper delivered, so I picked it up and threw it at their door for them...



This got me thinking, who gets the paper anymore?
I rolled by at least 300 houses on my way home and found two papers and the guy in his truck delivering the OC register.
The first thing out of his mouth was "nice bike"
I asked him if I could deliver the next one to the porch and he said sure.













It's been a long time, but a fun challenge to porch the paper


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2017)

I rode my 1936 Packard to four different 7-Eleven's and a great place for lunch...











Mike is riding 1941 Cadillac



Pizza D'Oro $5 lunch special with the salad we already ate


----------



## Kstone (Jul 11, 2017)

It's a torrential downpour here this week. I wanted to get slushies. But I'll sit here and be jealous of all you guys until the weekend comes and I can get some riding in. 

My mom sent me these shots today. She's been teasing me about all the fancy shots I send her....so here are some ridiculous photos.She cracks me the hell up.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2017)

After dinner I had two more Slurpee's riding my 1940 Western Flyer


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Riding to work and back again today.....

 
The rains came, but thankfully overnight, things are still gonna get messy though.....

 
Here's a shot at @Desireé's famous pose.....

 
Apologies to those offended by this early morning glimpse of my hairy legs!
I'll attempt an @tripple3 pose one day, but I know it'll only end one way, with me inevitably crashing into one of Wallingford's beautiful brick walls!


----------



## Intense One (Jul 12, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> *Early Bird Porches Paper*
> 
> I left for a ride on my 1936 Electric at sunrise…
> View attachment 642925
> ...



Whoa!  That brought back memories from when I delivered the Gardena Valley News in Gardena CA when I was a young cub on my new paper route earned violet '65 Schwinn Stingray.  Sure wish I had that cool bike now!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 12, 2017)

53 columbia


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 12, 2017)

Work ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Enjoy The Ride...*

This morning I rode my Western Flyer over to the bank to pull some cash.
The manager was there early and opened up the door for me to roll my bike in and asked me about it…
He said "enjoy the ride, always enjoy the ride."
So now I'm pushing my bike, a lady opens the door from outside,  holds it for me and my bike to go by, and says, "enjoy the ride"
You have no idea…


----------



## None (Jul 12, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Riding to work and back again today.....View attachment 643382
> The rains came, but thankfully overnight, things are still gonna get messy though.....View attachment 643381
> Here's a shot at @Desireé's famous pose.....View attachment 643383
> Apologies to those offended by this early morning glimpse of my hairy legs!
> I'll attempt an @tripple3 pose one day, but I know it'll only end one way, with me inevitably crashing into one of Wallingford's beautiful brick walls!




Hehe! Great shots! @dnc1


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 12, 2017)

6am commute; out on the Vindec this morning.
In Benson Lane, Crowmarsh.....

 


 

I use this footpath every day to avoid a dodgy bit of road.....

 

Enjoy your day and your rides!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 13, 2017)

I rode my grocery getter to Smart & Final for some food...









Those wheels were clean three years ago; the rack has not been cleaned in 75 years...










Produce in the basket, snacks on the rack. My favorite taquitos were on clearance so I got two boxes.



No hands is definitely tricky with the bike loaded; you know I tried…


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 13, 2017)

Sammiches with a bud


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 13, 2017)

Since it is Thursday, hippie Mike showed up at my house for the OC midweek beach ride…





Welcome a new rider @KeithB 
On a green Phantom
Mike and I are both riding the same roadsters we pedaled around the Yosemite Valley back in May...









The newcomer bought lunch too! Thanks again Keith


----------



## mike j (Jul 13, 2017)

Had the afternoon free, planed on going up to the upper Wallkill trail but rain was imminent there, to the north. Headed south west to the Sussex branch trail. Old RR 1860 to 1968, approx. 20 mies north/ south then it meets a 28 miler, heading west to the Delaware water gap. First time there, nice ride, rustic in spots, but very smooth & not much grade, a lot to see. Just off the trail were some old granite quarries, past a couple of lakes & ponds, lots of side trails, this is a pretty cool spot. Got a couple of hours of nice riding in before the skies opened up.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 13, 2017)

I like to ride a bit later in the evening when it's hot like this (100 or so and very humid). I go from about an hour before dusk right up to the point it really starts getting dark. It's worth it - definitely cooler once everything has some shade.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2017)

Rolled the 36 LWB Double bar out for a couple tulips of Deschutes The Abyss. Good stuff


----------



## jlr551cfd (Jul 14, 2017)

Diamond Back Drifter with Dana 3 speed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 14, 2017)

My favorite pub in downtown Visalia (Brewbakers). I had to promote my next Rusty Riders ride.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 14, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> My favorite pub in downtown Visalia (Brewbakers). I had to promote my next Rusty Riders ride.
> 
> View attachment 644664




Flat beer and a fiddle we have a place like that here in Arkansas too only difference is I bet that fiddle player has most of his teeth! They also play the banjo, you may of seen the movie?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 14, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> My favorite pub in downtown Visalia (Brewbakers). I had to promote my next Rusty Riders ride.
> 
> View attachment 644664



I've been to that pub. Quite nice, too. Visalia is a pretty little town. Lamplighter Inn!


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 14, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Flat beer and a fiddle we have a place like that here in Arkansas too only difference is I bet that fiddle player has most of his teeth! They also play the banjo, you may of seen the movie?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Haha! He's a retired life science teacher with one published children's book. He he lives off of SSI and tips. He does pretty good out here. 



TR6SC said:


> I've been to that pub. Quite nice, too. Visalia is a pretty little town. Lamplighter Inn!



Downtown Visalia is improving. I got married at the Lamplighter Inn.... I sang Frank Sintra's version of " I've got you under my skin" to my wife; first and last time singing in public. Stop by for a ride sometime.
-Jake


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 14, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Haha! He's a retired life science teacher with one published children's book. He he lives off of SSI and tips. He does pretty good out here.
> 
> 
> Downtown Visalia is improving. I got married at the Lamplighter Inn.... I sang Frank Sintra's version of " I've got you under my skin" to my wife; first and last time singing in public. Stop by for a ride sometime.
> -Jake



I'll do that Jake. I drive from Eureka to SoCal 3 or 4 times a year. It's a date, but no singing! Mike


----------



## Kstone (Jul 15, 2017)

Pittsburgh adventures. 17 miles, lots of sunshine, a trip to the strip district (the market district), and $30 of cheese later...

I started off at Bicycle Heaven. It's a safe place to park and relax...  and the trail that runs through the city is just a block away. Said hey to Craig. Then went cruising. 
Had lots of good chats with people biking by, admiring the ole girl. 


 

 

 



Then I went to the strip and bought some Inca cola, cheese too expensive for my wallet, and a sweeeet pitcher plant. 


 

Then began the journey home. 

 

 




I stopped at the fountain I normally take photos at. It's where the rivers part around the city. Seems like they were cleaning it. It was off for the most part, so everyone was splashing in the water and I decided to join in. I wish I could have stayed longer, but my cheese was melting. 



 

 

 

I think I deserve a burger!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 15, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Pittsburgh adventures. 17 miles, lots of sunshine, a trip to the strip district (the market district), and $30 of cheese later...
> 
> I started off at Bicycle Heaven. It's a safe place to park and relax...  and the trail that runs through the city is just a block away. Said hey to Craig. Then went cruising.
> Had lots of good chats with people biking by, admiring the ole girl. View attachment 645033 View attachment 645037 View attachment 645032 View attachment 645035
> ...



Great photos @Kstone! Love the 'tunnel' shot, and the fountain one!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 15, 2017)

@Kstone check out georgedombek.com cycling as art you will enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 15, 2017)

Put this together for the foothill flyers ride


----------



## Duchess (Jul 15, 2017)

Went to Forest River Park in Salem to do more of the endless thinking about the boat I'll be building when we finally get into the next house while watching people ski from the backs of some of the fat production boats that have inspired me to design something myself.





That little island, Jeggle Island, featured prominently in the first book I tried to write, a terrible fantasy novel where a kid finds a dimension portal to another world and a space craft he uses to defend the people of a third, more primitive world. Well, he intended to use it to defend them—I stopped writing it and tossed it before the final battle, so the unfortunate kingdom is forever locked in a state of anxiety over what they believe is their impending annihilation. I think that makes more of a statement than the finished book would have.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 15, 2017)

Early morning ride
'36 Hawthorne






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 15, 2017)

Had to do a flat repair on this 1958 Raleigh 4-speed. New tub, new rim strip, and refreshed grease seals at the cones. No more leaky oil, hopefully.  And back on the road...

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2017/07/the-maintenance-carousel.html









And while I had the wheel in the vise to do the seals, I took a picture of the embossed type spoke heads with "R" strikes on them.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Jul 16, 2017)

Wallingford festival of cycling today.
I'm on marshalling duties on the 11 & 20 mile mtb rides.
Starting the day on my '96 orange.....

 
Some sportive riders ready to go.....

 
Who knows how many bikes I'll have ridden by tonight!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 16, 2017)

Couple guys riding their bicycles from Cancun Mexico up to Quebec Canada. Left about three months ago and have about two more months to ride a total of approximately 8000 miles. Filling up their plastic water bottles in  Bone, Idaho


----------



## None (Jul 16, 2017)

And I'm back! Took a 28 hour road trip to Tennessee with my entire family to visit my nephew and goddaughter of my brother who passed away. It was amazing! I missed my ladies and all of you. Returned late last night got some sleep, woke up to ride my bicycle to church. Road around town afterwards. Feels good to be home!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 16, 2017)

Had a fantastic day at the Wallingford festival of cycling.
National men's junior road race hitting a hairpin.....

 
Elite men's criterium race in the town centre.....

 
Met a guy called Bob, this curly-stayed Hetchins has been in his family's ownership since new in 1956, with Chater-Lea, GB, Benelux and Normandy components.....

 
The penny farthing club had a race. Some of them were in full-on racing mode, but the guy in the second photo was playing to the crowd by taking a drink from a spectator on every lap.....

 

 
This is what coming fourth in a penny farthing race reduces a man to, begging for liquid refreshment outside a bar. Well deserved after 5k.....

 
I ended up riding this as fast as I dared round the crit circuit at the end of the day, great fun!


----------



## mike j (Jul 16, 2017)

Finally got the Crown back on the road. A long hiatus, involving multiple changes, in what turned out to be an odd sized, mis-formed tire, that I had gotten at a LBS on the cheap. Rode around the riverfront village of Piermont. Nice rider, the Red band needs a little tweaking. Had to pickup a couple of bikes that I had lent out for their Bastille day celebration, yesterday. Brought out three that I thought looked the most French. They were a hit, who says that the masses don't like vintage.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 16, 2017)

Sunday cruise afternoon 




And another typical bridge shot






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 16, 2017)

Worst part of hauling a@@ down a hill is this in front of you as you get to the bottom!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 16, 2017)

Bunny hop? What's the prob?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 16, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Bunny hop? What's the prob?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Really!!!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jul 16, 2017)

Fun day at the Whittier open streets festival


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hey! It's the bottom of the 333rd page of what bike did you ride today....



Hippie Mike rides fast


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 16, 2017)

Good thing he only has one gear and two speeds stop and ludicrous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 16, 2017)

One of the pedals fell off 6 blocks from home ;-(


----------



## Jimmy V (Jul 16, 2017)

Desireé said:


> And I'm back! Took a 28 hour road trip to Tennessee with my entire family to visit my nephew and goddaughter of my brother who passed away. It was amazing! I missed my ladies and all of you. Returned late last night got some sleep, woke up to ride my bicycle to church. Road around town afterwards. Feels good to be home!
> View attachment 645495
> 
> View attachment 645490 View attachment 645492 View attachment 645493



Sorry about your brother... glad that you're back safely and riding again. I like the reflector on your front fender.  I can't say I've seen that before.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 16, 2017)

Ditto on your sorrow for your brother I also lost one way too early! I've seen that reflector before but it was on the rear of a Monark? Not near as shiney as yours a bit more crusty patina as they say.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Jul 16, 2017)

@Desireé  :[ I'm so sorry. I hope you're doing ok. I'm glad you're enjoying your rides and happy to be home. Sounds like it's about time for you to have some joy.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 16, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Hey! It's the bottom of the 333rd page of what bike did you ride today....
> View attachment 645773
> Hippie Mike rides fast




I'd like to take this opportunity to re-dub "Hippy Mike" Hillbilly Mike! By the powers granted to me by the Mayor of Blue Ball and the acting Mayor of Possum Grape Arkansas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 16, 2017)

yup,venturas great on a Sunday evening!


----------



## Kstone (Jul 17, 2017)

Met up with the Kool kats. Had a great time hanging out with a very friendly group. As always, Howard has some great stuff and he's a great guy. 

They were all kind enough to let me try out all their bikes. So I got to play on all sorts of beauties. 




 

 

 

 


This is one beaaaaaaautiful bike that Howard picked up this summer.  two very pretty girls together, that's for sure. 




 

 

What an amazing day with some good people! Thanks guys!


----------



## None (Jul 17, 2017)

Jimmy V said:


> Sorry about your brother... glad that you're back safely and riding again. I like the reflector on your front fender.  I can't say I've seen that before.






kwoodyh said:


> Ditto on your sorrow for your brother I also lost one way too early! I've seen that reflector before but it was on the rear of a Monark? Not near as shiney as yours a bit more crusty patina as they say.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Kstone said:


> @Desireé  :[ I'm so sorry. I hope you're doing ok. I'm glad you're enjoying your rides and happy to be home. Sounds like it's about time for you to have some joy.




Thank you all for your sympathy! Truly appreciated. It's been a tough journey to say the least. Just gotta keep riding!  I've actually never seen any other bike with that dual reflector @Jimmy V @kwoodyh but I likes. This girl has just the right amount of patina too. She was a good find. 

@kwoodyh sorry for your loss! It's an indescribable feeling.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 17, 2017)

30's Packard @Kstone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 17, 2017)

Daughter and I rode the Elgin Robin Train today.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 17, 2017)

So you have the daughter bubble wrapped in a helmet knee and elbow pads also seat belt, is that because you knew you would be riding one handed taking action photos? Good call on that! Sweet ride for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Jul 17, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 646283 View attachment 646280 View attachment 646281 Daughter and I rode the Elgin Robin Train today.




I love it!! So rad. Sweet, beautiful Danika. Way cool dad!


----------



## mrg (Jul 18, 2017)

2 rides, 2 styles, tried to sneak in the back gate for a couple of laps on the track but the security guard came over the load speaker (I didn't even see him, think they got camera's now ), Oh well, pulled out some thorns (Damm) and had to pedal home before it got flat, just made it (TRYING OUT THE NEW EXPANDED EMOJI LINE UP, SCOTT YOU HAVE TO MAKE THEM BIGGER, ITS HARD TO SEE THOSE LITTLE FACES IN THE LINEUP  ) , rode over to the carshow on my 38 zep this evening.


----------



## mike j (Jul 18, 2017)

Worked all day down in Piermont , setting bluestone. Hazy, hot & humid. Back entrance to Tallman mnt. park, just down the road. Changed & went for a nice cool ride through the woods along the Hudson river. All the buildings in the park were constructed during the depression, WPA work, love the style, they look as if they're growing out of the ground.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 18, 2017)

1955 westfield


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 18, 2017)

Road my Mead Ranger Ace today. Had to pick up some grub for dinner. The ride was awesome. Had an admirer going over my bike while I was in line ordering food. He waited until I came out to ask me if I intended on painting my bike! Apparently, there are those who think everything looks better with new paint  Maybe anvils


----------



## Rollo (Jul 18, 2017)

... Took my Westfield Davega Sports Roadster out for an afternoon spin around the neighborhood ...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 18, 2017)

Mike was way ahead of me and realized I must have stopped for a picture, so he turned around and set up his bike ...



 

 

 

  Well, I was gone for four days in Idaho; without riding any of my bikes.
 Mike came over and we went for a ride down to the beach and back up to Tio Flaco's for tacos ..  excellent day looking forward to doing it again soon .


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 18, 2017)

Lynn and I rode the bikes to the coffee shop this morning .


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 18, 2017)

I attempted to ride the Schwinn American.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 18, 2017)

not vintage at all,but i just got it.dope ride!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 19, 2017)

The squishy one with the knobby tires.


----------



## Kstone (Jul 19, 2017)

Rode to work today. It was so hot, my jeans were glued to me.
I sculpted a little orangutan. Then biked to the bar to hang out with all of our studio members for dinner.
My abusive ex's house was on the way to the bar, so I paid my respects with a middle finger as I passed. 
After my dinner, I biked home and sat by the water talking to a good friend. I stood up to go home, spooked a nearby heron, and then stepped on a dead pigeon in my bare feet.


It's been an interesting day to say the least....




 


This is the coolest building. One day I'll get a full photo of it.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 19, 2017)

Buy a lottery ticket because all you described is considered good luck in Arkansas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Jul 19, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Buy a lottery ticket because all you described is considered good luck in Arkansas!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This is the best response ever


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 19, 2017)

Today I rode my 1936 Packard to the parking structure and home 
 Very lovely evening for a bike ride


----------



## None (Jul 19, 2017)

Wednesday night ride. Love my hometown. Stopped off to watch them film, minutes from my apartment.


----------



## mrg (Jul 19, 2017)

The homeless are back ( under the bridges ) so made a quick stop!


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jul 20, 2017)

Zuni13 said:


> Just a nice little ride through Long Beach to get the blood pumping!View attachment 640947



Clean ese!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2017)

Rode the Monark HTB into work yesterday


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Wednesday night ride. Love my hometown. Stopped off to watch them film, minutes from my apartment.



Looks like you opted for the Big Boys!:eek: Those mugs are bigger than life! Two or three of those and you'll feel like you've stepped into a time-warp into the next afternoon...wondering what the heck happened?? Maybe an alien abduction? Nah, just 3 34oz'rs at T.Phillips


----------



## None (Jul 20, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like you opted for the Big Boys!:eek: Those mugs are bigger than life! Two or three of those and you'll feel like you've stepped into a time-warp into the next afternoon...wondering what the heck happened?? Maybe an alien abduction? Nah, just 3 34oz'rs at T.Phillips




You ain't neva lie!  Think that's the perfect description of what it feels like the next day, if you have too many.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 20, 2017)

Heat index of about 106 today - very hot and oppressively humid. I rode in the evening a little before dusk - still up near 100. So what? It just means I work a bit harder on the bike, but that's the point of riding. This 4-speed FW hub is a gem.









Does this not look pleasant? It's actually brutal outside, even at sunset when it's like this. It's summer in the south, but I refuse to miss any opportunity to ride these old bikes. Only rain and thunder stops me this time of year.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 20, 2017)

This evening I rode my 1936 Electric


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 21, 2017)

i went for a ride on klunkadelic this morning.


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 21, 2017)

In NorCal there's a pedestrian bridge called The Sundial, and it is. The temp here at noon was 101. No humidity, SirMike. Now I'm not saying it wasn't hot, but tomorrow is going to be 111.
I figured I'd better pedal The Sundial today.



The marker is 1:00 o'clock, so it's about 12:45 or so.



As you can see, it's hot enough to keep the crowds at bay!
There are over 2200 glass panels in the deck. They light up at night. I did a few laps plus some surrounding pathways. I was shaking down the Hextube for the SanFran/Marin weekend rides in 10 days.
Santiago Calatrava is the architect. This was his first bridge in the U.S.
It spans the Sacramento River in Redding, CA.


SirMike1983 said:


> Heat index of about 106 today - very hot and oppressively humid. I rode in the evening a little before dusk - still up near 100. So what? It just means I work a bit harder on the bike, but that's the point of riding. This 4-speed FW hub is a gem.
> 
> View attachment 647658
> 
> ...


----------



## the2finger (Jul 21, 2017)

Took the three gill down to manhattan Beach today rode to Torrance


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 21, 2017)

'40-'41 H.P. Snyder built "Sunracer". Just finished putting this one back together. Put a couple miles on it to check things out.


----------



## mrg (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Jul 21, 2017)

Cruised back up on the Wallkill valley rail  trail this afternoon. It was in the low to mid 90's today, but in this spot amongst the old limestone mines, it was upper 60's. Cool ride, saw a grey fox & found this James Bond 007, secret agent, door in the middle of the woods. Up the road is a big document storage facility, utilizing these old mines, could be part of it?


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 21, 2017)

My fresh '37 Shelby Rex


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 22, 2017)

OK, I know you guys will shoot me, but I'll post it anyway! LOL  Got the "Stretch Ape" out of mothballs yesterday, we did this one about 5-6 years ago, still rides really nice!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jul 22, 2017)

I will be riding the Colson today. It's beautiful.
It has been put together along w/maintenance.
Thanks to my little team that helped.
@Fltwd57 thank you for taking time out of your busy schedule.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Jul 22, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 646283 View attachment 646280 View attachment 646281 Daughter and I rode the Elgin Robin Train today.



Awesome bike. .


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 22, 2017)

Another 100 degree day - took this Raleigh Sprite out for an hour or so. It's hard work riding in this weather, though the bike performs great.


----------



## mrg (Jul 22, 2017)

A lot  scenery  Today and not just boards & bikes


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 22, 2017)

Hadn't run it for about a decade, got it to run with the old gas in the tank. Late 20's Ner-A-Car.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 22, 2017)

Mark Mattei said:


> View attachment 648630 Hadn't run it for about a decade, got it to run with the old gas in the tank. Late 20's Ner-A-Car.




So cool!
Let's see & hear a youtubes of it running!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 22, 2017)

Western Flyer Silver King ladies bike! Took the new bike out for a short jaunt down the lane! I managed to capture a Registered Trademark shot by @Desireé (don't know how to put that little swizzle stick on the last e, now I do I figured it out and edited the post) and I will soon be able to effect 3 of the 4 good luck symbols @Kstone posted the other day! I'll be a stickey pants wearing dead pigeon stepping middle finger flying man because I'm back to work in the steel mill!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbstude (Jul 22, 2017)

Been riding the snot out of my '46 DX lately.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 22, 2017)

First ever ride on my '40 Hawthorne All American. A very roomy ride. And that saddle is like a pillow! Best saddle evah!


----------



## mike j (Jul 22, 2017)

Went for a ride today along the Palisades on the Hudson river, northern part. Headed south from Haverstraw about 5 miles till the path was closed for construction. Nice ride, some ups n' downs, but pretty cool ride, overall. Past a half dozen, remnants of huge rock quarries that were shut down when the Palisades Park Commission acquired the land. Everything has grown back nicely in the last sixty or so years, but the imprints are very noticeable from the river.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 22, 2017)

Really nice evening for a ride on mine Western Flyer ...



 

 

 
 The best English fish and chips around


----------



## Cory (Jul 23, 2017)

Riding my King Sting this morning for the sunrise in Huntington Beach CA. 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 23, 2017)

Holy cow, too many good photos today to comment on them all - great work guys.

Great group on the Sunday morning downtown sprint today - this is just a slice out of 40-50 folks.



I wedged my chain right on the start and really worked up a sweat passing the slower groups to catch up with the lead group here at the Alamodome.
Guess I cropped out Sandy on the left - she chased me 20 miles yesterday on Lower Salado and improved her skills and determination attacking the bluff climbs - I was impressed with her tenacity.
Lou's beautiful Gitane on fancy silk tubulars - he managed to get this bike from Hank in Helotes - only bike I've ever heard of Hank letting go. 
Lou even hunted down an Ideale saddle to replace the Brooks that used to be on it - all Frog. 


 . 
at our coffee stop, beauty lugs, foils, and tricolor pump


 
Tad was on his oldest Motobecane single-speed (this one with a rear brake)



Cool bar update



and even cooler stem


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2017)

I left in the dark pedaling my 1937 Syracuse down to the beach ...



 


 Not too many people driving around before 6 AM Sunday morning ...



 


 There are always people at the Huntington Beach pier that will stop and look at and take their pictures with  classic old bikes ....




 Two sausage biscuit sandwiches on my way home at Carl's Jr.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 23, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I left in the dark paneling my 1937 sera cues down to the beach ...
> 
> View attachment 648953 View attachment 648954
> Not too many people driving around before 6 AM Sunday morning ...
> ...




what? no post-ride ice cream sammich??


----------



## None (Jul 23, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Western Flyer Silver King ladies bike! Took the new bike out for a short jaunt down the lane! I managed to capture a Registered Trademark shot by @Desireé (don't know how to put that little swizzle stick on the last e, now I do I figured it out and edited the post) and I will soon be able to effect 3 of the 4 good luck symbols @Kstone posted the other day! I'll be a stickey pants wearing dead pigeon stepping middle finger flying man because I'm back to work in the steel mill!View attachment 648636View attachment 648637View attachment 648638
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Niiiice! Keep rollin' with the shots.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2017)

Good suggestion. Don't want to disappoint…


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 23, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 648962 View attachment 648963
> Good suggestion. Don't want to disappoint…



laugh always gets a like.


----------



## Roger seitzmeir (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Rollo (Jul 23, 2017)

... Took the Monark Coupe deVille for a ride up to Memorial Park in my neighborhood to pay respect to the local heroes that gave their lives for our country ...


----------



## Kstone (Jul 23, 2017)

13 mile Pittsburgh ride while chatting with some good company on the phone.... Until I dropped it. Smashy smash.

I'm an idiot but it was worth it


----------



## Roger seitzmeir (Jul 23, 2017)

Beautiful night to ride as a family after a long day


----------



## mike j (Jul 23, 2017)

That looks like one 'ell of a ride. That RR car is insane. One word of caution though, be careful when you drink 'n ride. You may hit a bump & spill your drink.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2017)

My sweetie and I rode our Western Flyers to church, the Home Depot, and Soup Plantation for lunch.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 23, 2017)

1941 Schwinn New World this evening.


----------



## mike j (Jul 23, 2017)

Working on the kick back hub on the 1918 Crown, not moving from first. Pulled it apart & bent the transfer spring arms a little more. Rode around the village, then back to the drawing board. Bit of a mystery, but may have got it, this time. Photo'ed against one of the many buildings that have been bought & are in the process of renovation, this past year or two. Big changes here, may be time to pull up stakes.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 23, 2017)

Cooled down a bit so we pushed up the hill


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Floyd (Jul 23, 2017)

Kstone said:


> 13 mile Pittsburgh ride while chatting with some good company on the phone.... Until I dropped it. Smashy smash.
> 
> I'm an idiot but it was worth it
> 
> View attachment 649316 View attachment 649317 View attachment 649318 View attachment 649319 View attachment 649320 View attachment 649321 View attachment 649322 View attachment 649323 View attachment 649324 View attachment 649325 View attachment 649326



Those are great pics! I can't wait to get out in da Burgh again!!


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 23, 2017)

Finally hit some Colorado twisties. It had been a while.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 23, 2017)

They said to expect flash flooding today, so I pulled out old faithful


----------



## None (Jul 23, 2017)

Rode my 48 Higgins to church this morning. 


 

 
They say diamonds are a girls best friend but not this girl. Haha This beautiful diamond earring gave Lulu a flat. Repaired the Jetflow and took her for a spin to pick up my nieces birthday gift and flowers. Rode over to my sister's for birthday festivities after that.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 23, 2017)

53 columbia. Haven't rode it in a week.gave the seat a coconut oil rub,had to let it sit a lil bit.looks great,thanks scott.ill take some pics in daylight of the seat.looks sweet!


----------



## mrg (Jul 23, 2017)

Finished this project and took it for a shake down and delivery ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 24, 2017)

Wow!
If that's a real diamond, it should buy quite a few replacement inner tubes.
They say, Continentals are the best. Lol!


----------



## izee2 (Jul 24, 2017)

Spaceliner at the beach in OC MD! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADVHOG (Jul 24, 2017)

Rode my Hawthorne I just received from Rusty Kirkpatrick...love it. He knows how to build a bike!!!


----------



## None (Jul 24, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> If that's a real diamond, it should buy quite a few replacement inner tubes.
> They say, Continentals are the best. Lol!
> View attachment 649596 View attachment 649597




 Too bad I didn't run over both! Lol


----------



## buickmike (Jul 24, 2017)

What about this one? I've been saving it.




Maybe ill hold onto it a little while longer ......


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 24, 2017)

1958 Raleigh Sports with a homebrew LED rechargeable light inside a vintage Miller headlight shell. It works well, though the old glass lens and large reflector dish do not reflect the light in quite as nice a focus as a modern dish and lens would. It's still pretty good.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 24, 2017)

Well @Desireé after careful consideration and binge watching 83 episodes of Columbo I now consider myself a trained amateur detective! I've come to the conclusion there are two plausible sources of the culprit cubic zirconia earring, 1. You big footed an over amorous suiter with Lulu after discovery that it was only cubic zirconia and thus lodging it in the tire or 2. You ran a roadblock near Beverly Hills and they use them as a spike strip to maintain a glamorous appearance? What say you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Jul 24, 2017)

buickmike said:


> What about this one? I've been saving it.
> 
> View attachment 649888
> Maybe ill hold onto it a little while longer ......




 hahaha!



kwoodyh said:


> Well @Desireé after careful consideration and binge watching 83 episodes of Columbo I now consider myself a trained amateur detective! I've come to the conclusion there are two plausible sources of the culprit cubic zirconia earring, 1. You big footed an over amorous suiter with Lulu after discovery that it was only cubic zirconia and thus lodging it in the tire or 2. You ran a roadblock near Beverly Hills and they use them as a spike strip to maintain a glamorous appearance? What say you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I like the second scenario best! Although I will say this, I was nowhere near Beverly Hills.  Some people run over inanimate objects, I just happened to run over (fake) diamonds.  haha!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 24, 2017)

Lovely evening at the beach on my 36 Packard


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 24, 2017)

.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jul 24, 2017)

1981 SCHWINN 5 SPEED, its for sale too[emoji12] 



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jul 24, 2017)

Going Green!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 25, 2017)

buickmike said:


> What about this one? I've been saving it.
> 
> View attachment 649888
> Maybe ill hold onto it a little while longer ......



It won't make a good tire impaler until you get an ear stud on it

Do have a good datapoint for latex tubes, though.  On a greenway I picked up a thumbtack in a 38mm tire (40 psi).  Heard it clicking 1xR and pulled over to look.  It was planted in the (thin, extralight casing) tire, and I expected a good woosh when I removed it - nothing.  The latex tube had stretched around the tack point rather than puncturing.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Cory (Jul 25, 2017)

6am ride on my KingSting. Checking the waves on the Huntington Beach Pier. Coffee Good!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 25, 2017)

Went out for taco Tuesday and half price appetizers with my Robin.  That play was only $7 until 7 p.m.! Half-off Dos Equis too


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 25, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Went out for taco Tuesday and half price appetizers with my Robin.  That play was only $7 until 7 p.m.! Half-off Dos Equis too
> View attachment 650340 View attachment 650341




What? That's like taco Tuesday and thirsty Thursday combined? Not sure it's legal but I love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnmarc (Jul 25, 2017)

Yea I know its not really old but its what I rode in a thunderstorm today. Who doesn't like riding in warm rain? 
My 1985 Trek 600 I recently discovered I could ride comfortably for more than an hour after finding a hi rise stem and moustache bars. Was hit by a drunk driver 20+ yrs. ago and only able to ride my recumbents since, due to everything connected to my neck falling asleep. What a pleasure to get back on a diamond frame!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 25, 2017)

Minnmarc said:


> Yea I know its not really old but its what I rode in a thunderstorm today. Who doesn't like riding in warm rain?
> My 1985 Trek 600 I recently discovered I could ride comfortably for more than an hour after finding a hi rise stem and moustache bars. Was hit by a drunk driver 20+ yrs. ago and only able to ride my recumbents since, due to everything connected to my neck falling asleep. What a pleasure to get back on a diamond frame!View attachment 650351



Looks like a well set up bike, and very comfortable


----------



## stingray66 (Jul 25, 2017)

url=https://postimg.org/image/48wulju9x/]

[/url]


----------



## robert bell (Jul 25, 2017)

rode this old bicycle


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 25, 2017)

This evening I got my Electric out for a ride. I'm really not that good of a mechanic to know how to fix it pulling to the left, but I can still ride it no hands.  Is it noticeable in the photos?



 

 


 I went over to see hippie Mike, who has been working way too much . I told him he should blow off his job and go to San Francisco with us this weekend.
 We shall wait and see




Look at that big beautiful amber glass reflector I got this week. I think it *was* n.o.s.
Thanks @onecatahula 
I'm always looking


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 25, 2017)

You've managed to be a bad influence on a hippie? Good job @tripple3! What's next is he going to just keep those overdue library books?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 25, 2017)

Made a quick run over to Taco Tues.


----------



## burrolalb (Jul 25, 2017)

Went on a stroll to the local cemetery  



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jul 25, 2017)

A tune up, lights & swapped out a 7 speed for the hills, shake down for this weekend


----------



## tryder (Jul 26, 2017)

Early morning ride on my '46


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 26, 2017)

I left in the dark on my Western Flyer to meet @Cory for a beach ride...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 26, 2017)

This afternoon I got my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser out for adjustment and inspection for a long weekend of riding up north...



 

 

 
I really enjoy riding this bike


----------



## mike j (Jul 26, 2017)

Rode around the car show this evening, nice time, trying to push the E- Bikes out there.


----------



## Jimmy V (Jul 26, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> This evening I got my Electric out for a ride. I'm really not that good of a mechanic to know how to fix it pulling to the left, but I can still ride it no hands.  Is it noticeable in the photos?
> 
> View attachment 650408 View attachment 650409 View attachment 650410
> I went over to see hippie Mike, who has been working way too much . I told him he should blow off his job and go to San Francisco with us this weekend.
> ...



 It IS noticable that you're hands are not on the handlebars.. it is not noticable that it pulls to the left.  I'd better fly out and ride it!  I'd like to blow off my job and go to SF with you all. Too busy this summer. What's Mike pointing at?  The card in the spokes?  The ants in the crack of the sidewalk?  Always good to see you guys, even from far away....


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 26, 2017)

Jimmy V said:


> It IS noticable that you're hands are not on the handlebars.. it is not noticable that it pulls to the left.  I'd better fly out and ride it!  I'd like to blow off my job and go to SF with you all. Too busy this summer. What's Mike pointing at?  The card in the spokes?  The ants in the crack of the sidewalk?  Always good to see you guys, even from far away....




Thanks for noticing Jim.
He noticed the front wheel was relaced with stainless spokes by the previous owner many years ago
He pointed out that it was badged Electric.... Pretty sure he had some good weed



He was surprised when He saw this photo too...


----------



## Roger seitzmeir (Jul 26, 2017)

Don't even know what it is or who made it but I ride this thing all the time. Here cruising the Kentucky horse park after work


----------



## Jimmy V (Jul 26, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Thanks for noticing Jim.
> He noticed the front wheel was relaced with stainless spokes by the previous owner many years ago
> He pointed out that it was badged Electric.... Pretty sure he had some good weed
> View attachment 650789
> He was surprised when He saw this photo too...



LOL! Got a good laugh out of that..gotta love Hippie Mike. That's a great picture.


----------



## mike j (Jul 26, 2017)

Go Mike


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 26, 2017)

Roger seitzmeir said:


> View attachment 650796 View attachment 650797 Don't even know what it is or who made it but I ride this thing all the time. Here cruising the Kentucky horse park after work



Serial # will get you a year; probably 39 Cleveland Welding built probably Western Flyer if the chainring is original.


----------



## Roger seitzmeir (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks, there is so much brown house paint on it that I haven't found the serial number and haven't stripped it so I didn't know what I was riding.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 26, 2017)

1974 Raleigh Sports, my sentimental favorite 3-speed (and that's from someone with a few nice three speeds).





Why would a 1974 Raleigh Sports be my sentimental favorite?

For all the reasons old bikes are a worthy hobby:

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2017/07/on-sentimentality-and-1974-raleigh.html


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jul 26, 2017)

Enjoyed an evening ride on a fresh-outta-the-box, brand spankin' new 2018 SE Quadangle 26"...



 


 






 

..Rad


----------



## okozzy (Jul 26, 2017)

Riding my 41DX today, 95 degrees at start of ride...


----------



## None (Jul 26, 2017)

Today was great.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 27, 2017)

I rode my Western Flyer to the beach this morning


----------



## mike j (Jul 27, 2017)

This morning, my wife & I went riding locally with our new dog to try & get him acclimated to being on a bike, he's a trooper. Forgot to bring the camera. This afternoon, I went over to Westchester, did part of the north trail. Well maintained & paved all the way, there is a lot of juice over here. It seems that I've been hitting the trails on overcast/ rainy weekdays. It has rained a lot here lately, but the good side is, that it reduces the amount of people on the trails considerably. Very nice ride, though I left my peddles sitting on the driveway & had to stop at two bike shops before I could get a pair to fit.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 28, 2017)

Took a spin on Leave It Be to the local drive-thru for a cold soda while a few projects were on simmer


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 28, 2017)

Forgive the liberty, but this is "what bike are you riding tomorrow", although for you west coasters that may still be today! lol.
Just fitted my ridelondon freecycle number on my French racer for tomorrows mass London cycle event. 
9 mile circuit around the city on closed roads, heaven!


Around 100,000 riders!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 28, 2017)

Finally got my wife out on a classic! Took a ride with the kids for our 10 year anniversary today.



Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 28, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> Finally got my wife out on a classic! Took a ride with the kids for our 10 year anniversary today.View attachment 651389
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk



Lovely photo!


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 28, 2017)

Riding repop tonight.  Even the Ms got in on the action


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 28, 2017)

I couldn't choose! Well not really it's a Christian bike/ride share service at Pittsburg State University in SE Kansas! And another primate sculpture picture for @Kstone






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> I couldn't choose! Well not really it's a Christian bike/ride share service at Pittsburg State University in SE Kansas! And another primate sculpture picture for @Kstone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ahh, something went haywire. You have to start typing the name, slowly, and then click on it when the box comes up.  @Kstone


----------



## mrg (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 28, 2017)

the crusty 55 Westfield was todays ride.


----------



## Kstone (Jul 28, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> I couldn't choose! Well not really it's a Christian bike/ride share service at Pittsburg State University in SE Kansas! And another primate sculpture picture for @KstoneView attachment 651459View attachment 651460
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Woah, hey guys. Thanks for the tags. Y'all are so thoughtful, seeing art and sharing it with me. 
 That gorilla is stunning!!!!!!!! That's the dream one day! How cool is that. A gorilla should be next on my list to sculpt. They have gorgeous faces.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Woah, hey guys. Thanks for the tags. Y'all are so thoughtful, seeing art and sharing it with me.
> That gorilla is stunning!!!!!!!! That's the dream one day! How cool is that. A gorilla should be next on my list to sculpt. They have gorgeous faces.



I was wondering which bike the gorilla was riding


----------



## Eatontkd (Jul 29, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> I was wondering which bike the gorilla was riding




...the one with ape-hangers of course...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 29, 2017)

Friday, July 28 Emeryville California
1942 Elgin Tiki cruiser


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 29, 2017)

Back on the road again! Took out my Canik 9mm and my Silver King Hex tube for a spin. No near death experiences for me today


----------



## COB (Jul 29, 2017)

Rode the B-6 around the cruise-in tonight. Thought Birdzcad64 might appreciate this shot!


----------



## SimpleMan (Jul 29, 2017)

Rode new and old today.....


----------



## JAF/CO (Jul 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 29, 2017)

Ride to park with my daughter


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 29, 2017)

Great day riding my Elgin


----------



## tryder (Jul 29, 2017)

I had an absolutely awesome day!  Thank you Slick.  Thank You Rolling Relics.  Thank You Cabe!


----------



## sccruiser (Jul 29, 2017)

I will second that! Great day in S.F


----------



## None (Jul 30, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 651953
> Ride to park with my daughter




Haha she's so awesome!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Ended up doing around 40 miles in London at the worlds biggest cycling festival yesterday, fantastic day!
Rode my old French bike on wood sprints with tubs, pictured here on The Mall.....

 
Pictured outside St. Paul's cathedral.....

 
Near the Houses of Parliament.....

 
Outside Buckingham Palace.....

 
Lots of people enjoying cycling on Waterloo Bridge.....

 
All sorts of bikes, from custom cruisers to kids.....

 

 
Lots of cool and fun stuff to see.....

 

 
One of my favourite events of the year!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Jul 30, 2017)

Prewar Schwinn kinda morning. ..


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 30, 2017)

COB said:


> Rode the B-6 around the cruise-in tonight. Thought Birdzcad64 might appreciate this shot!View attachment 651911



Yeah buddy! Thats nice! Thanks for thinkin of me!


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 30, 2017)

Vintage Single speed in as found condition, we took our maiden voyage today. It was actually a lot more comfortable ride than it would appear. Just pumped up the tires, and took off! A few of the hills gave me a little scare with the untested coaster brake, but both the bike and I survived. I got home just in time, as the rear tire slowly lost pressure throughout the ride.

I'm going to like this bike, its a keeper! I'm kind of surprised how soft and stable it felt over the bumpy portions of the path. The gearing is just right for most situations.


----------



## Duchess (Jul 30, 2017)

Replaced the bottom bracket I probably should have replaced a year ago, adjusted the shifters, and took the USAAF bike for a ride in Gloucester, MA.






Gloucester Harbor or Glostah Hahbah, phonetically (Boston Southie accent that everyone thinks the whole area sounds like).





The sculpture that's always shown is the Fisherman memorial for those lost at sea, but this one—for the families of the lost—is not so often shown. There's a place in the woods called Dogtown, which was a previously abandoned settlement where many of these widows ended up. Legend has it that it's haunted with foul spirits leading people in circles (which is more like the Leshy from Slavic legend). I'll admit, it can be an odd place to bike where the place you entered a clearing seems to disappear behind you, but I doubt it was the spirits of poor fishing widows relegated to destitute living without their husband's income and unfairly given the reputation for being witches and more a function of topography. But Dogtown wasn't just widows, but vagabonds, escaped slaves, and (probably) women of independent mind. The name comes from the large number of dogs they were supposed to have kept for protection. I also never heard the reputed evil cackle of witches in the woods. However, I prefer such scrappy independent women—with a touch of evil or not—over the ordinary and submissive, and sometimes they take a liking to me, too. Perhaps my very selective brand of charm works even better on their spirit forms.






A sculpture of Poseidon's son, Triton. I never met Triton, but I do feel the artist took some serious liberties with this as it is mechanically problematic since having double flukes on each foot would cause interference with each other while swimming. Come on, guy!




Stage Fort Park gun battery, the business side. Seagull pirates can just be seen in the back over what looks like the fort's magazine gathering to raid that picnic table. Shortly after this picture, they made their strike and escaped with much plunder.






Stage Fort Park gun battery, the party side. I should have brought a real camera to better get that beautiful sail boat on the left and the small lighthouse on the island, center right.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 30, 2017)

'36 Hartford & '37 Shelby


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 30, 2017)

Fixed a flat on the DL-1 this morning and took it for a spin.  Rode the 38 Roadmaster tonight


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 30, 2017)

I cruised about 55 miles today on my trusty 1970 schwinn, longest ride I've been on. Met up with @dougfisk for breakfast and beer then @iswingping headed out to meet for a beer in Tempe. @iswingping pulling a @tripple3 in the one pic hahaha. Great times!


----------



## None (Jul 30, 2017)

Inspired by the wonderful @Jarod24... I decided to go on my own little adventure today. Beautiful Sunday sunset ride.


----------



## Kstone (Jul 30, 2017)

Took out the Roadmaster since the Columbia is a hot mess right now. 
Her light is being worked on. I hopefully have a fun surprise to show you all next week!
Feels so different from the Columbia. I feel like a giant.
I spent half the day cat napping next to the fountain. It's one of my favorite places. Pittsburgh is such an incredible biking city. I am so grateful. I feel like I have found my happy place when I hit the trail down here.



 

 

 

 

 
I ate an unhealthy amount of popcorn today.....




The photo of the day 



"I do not want to know how quiet you have been, or how long you have been sane in your life. I achingly long for your exploding stardust, your madness."


----------



## John G04 (Jul 31, 2017)

Rode all three of my ballon tire bikes today around the block. Thank you @JerryP42 for my first prewar ( the red DX). All three bikes ride awesome.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 31, 2017)

Well, I sure saw a lot of bikes I wish I was riding this weekend, but this is the one I chose from the stable.
The 1942 Schwinn built B107.
Kind of an odd duck, because they weren't plating the braces or truss rods by then, and they stopped putting tanks and racks on the bikes.
So this one got some left over parts from 1941.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Took out the Roadmaster since the Columbia is a hot mess right now.
> Her light is being worked on. I hopefully have a fun surprise to show you all next week!
> Feels so different from the Columbia. I feel like a giant.
> I spent half the day cat napping next to the fountain. It's one of my favorite places. Pittsburgh is such an incredible biking city. I am so grateful. I feel like I have found my happy place when I hit the trail down here.
> ...



Forgive my ignorance, but whom or where is that quote from?
Great photos!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nic







Schwinn is life said:


> Rode all three of my ballon tire bikes today around the block. Thank you @JerryP42 for my first prewar ( the red DX). All three bikes ride awesome.View attachment 653170View attachment 653173 View attachment 653174View attachment 653171 View attachment 653172



Nice line up!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 31, 2017)

G







Desireé said:


> Inspired by the wonderful @Jarod24... I decided to go on my own little adventure today. Beautiful Sunday sunset ride.
> 
> View attachment 652903 View attachment 652910 View attachment 652916 View attachment 652920 View attachment 652922
> View attachment 652927



Great photos @Desireé


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> I cruised about 55 miles today on my trusty 1970 schwinn, longest ride I've been on. Met up with @dougfisk for breakfast and beer then @iswingping headed out to meet for a beer in Tempe. @iswingping pulling a @tripple3 in the one pic hahaha. Great times!
> 
> View attachment 652886
> 
> ...



55 miles on those is pretty epic!
Great photos!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 31, 2017)

Yesterday I loaded my Elgin tiki cruiser on BART to ride from San Francisco to Tam...


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 31, 2017)

Rode my 46 BFG with the Gateway Coasters yesterday in Kimmswick, Mo.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 31, 2017)

Oh my goodness! So many great posts and pictures.
 I was gone and had weak signal and only my phone I wanted to wait so update...
Friday with @mrg and @Cory 


 

 

 

 

 

 
 I had a great time. I love my bike!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 31, 2017)

Saturday morning we started in Emeryville and rode up to the BART


 

 

 
 This is @TR6SC  really nice to meet you Mike


 

 

 

 
 I thought at first he may have been jealous; but he has a real nice bike.


----------



## Roger seitzmeir (Jul 31, 2017)

24 miles along the legacy trail in Lexington. I can't imagine going that far on the seat of that hurricane, but my son loves it


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 31, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Saturday morning we started in Emeryville and rode up to the BART
> View attachment 653260 View attachment 653261 View attachment 653262
> This is @TR6SC  really nice to meet you Mike
> View attachment 653263 View attachment 653264 View attachment 653265 View attachment 653266
> I thought at first he may have been jealous; but he has a real nice bike.



It isn't jealousy as much as it is ENVY,  Tripple3 has all the good equipment and he doesn't even have to pedal hard! Had a blast. Thanks for the good fun.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 31, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> It isn't jealousy as much as it is ENVY,  Tripple3 has all the good equipment and he doesn't even have to pedal hard! Had a blast. Thanks for the good fun.



 Great fun indeed! 
 Sunday I rode a little over 20 miles and some hills and bridges for the ride in Tam...


 

 

 

 

 
I'm not sure what "special equipment" you're talking about; but thanks...


----------



## fattyre (Jul 31, 2017)

Went for a little ride with my wife.  I'm so lucky!


----------



## Kstone (Jul 31, 2017)

Ride to work today. Finally have my favorite way figured out. It turns it from 7 miles to just over 10, but the ride is much more relaxed and full of views.

I took out the girls bike because she was sitting in the corner looking sad.


Also, @dnc1 , from my last post, the poem is by Lucas W, called I want your madness.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Ride to work today. Finally have my favorite way figured out. It turns it from 7 miles to just over 10, but the ride is much more relaxed and full of views.
> 
> I took out the girls bike because she was sitting in the corner looking sad.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info @Kstone


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 1, 2017)

"I took out the girls bike because she was sitting in the corner looking sad". @Kstone

I thought we had all learned this was bad? As the great poet philosopher Johnny Castle said in the dance documentary of 1987 "Nobody puts Baby in a corner"!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 1, 2017)

Well, I got this one duded up for future deep space patriotic cruisin!


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 1, 2017)

And, I put these back in the shop where they go, now that the shin-dig is over till next year.


----------



## Kstone (Aug 1, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> And, I put these back in the shop where they go, now that the shin-dig is over till next year.
> 
> View attachment 653499 View attachment 653500



Holy cow, those girls are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## None (Aug 1, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> G
> Great photos @Desireé




Thank You, sir! You've got some amazing photos yourself.


----------



## mrg (Aug 1, 2017)

Well, yesterday


----------



## tryder (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 1, 2017)

It's good to be Home.
 I really love my Western Flyer.



 ...after my deposit, I rode to Tio Flacos for awesome tacos; Tuesday 


 

 

 

 

 
I love ice cream sandwiches.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 1, 2017)

One of my favorites threads, it's cool to see other Caber's local spots. Decided to take a few of my own. Me, the wife and 2/3 of my youngens riding around the hood. Also, needed a test drive on my newest project, the Fleetwing.


Mandatory driver's seat shot.

 



Is that George Clooney?

 



We ride to the gulley near my house and throw rocks or shoot the BB gun. Interesting story about the crappy red bike, my oldest won it shooting basketball at the Angola rodeo. Was your bike refurbished by a convicted murderer or rapist?
I encourage you to research the rodeo, we've been a few times and it is AWESOME!

 

 



Going through the tunnel.


----------



## ItsSandyPants (Aug 1, 2017)

Two rides today:

Evening ride - Shore Lane shake down ride. 40's CCM (I think), sunset and a bacon buttertart.

Afternoon ride - Santa Cruz (it's fun to ride) on Wasaga Beach soon to be in a storm.

My favorite thread - Thanks for sharing!

- ISP


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 1, 2017)

Lovely evening; it rained some here today
1936 Packard long wheelbase Colson built


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 1, 2017)

Somewhere over there is some gold! Ended up putting this bike back together today and cruised around a bit.


----------



## okozzy (Aug 1, 2017)

Today I rode my 41 Clunker, had to get my fix, even in this Socal unusual stormy summer weather.


----------



## burrolalb (Aug 1, 2017)

Took a stroll at the dam ... good weather to ride .... 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## indiana dave (Aug 2, 2017)

Been riding my white 59 Corvette this week.



Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Aug 2, 2017)

Sunrise Coffee run on my newly acquired 1957 Wasp. We have the biggest surf competition of the year going on right now here in Huntington Beach CA. All the locals our out early trying to get some waves before crazy starts. They shut down the competition yesterday and evacuated the pier and the beach due to a lightning scare. Oh boy, it was some bad traffic trying to get around. Looks all clear today. 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Aug 2, 2017)

Perfect day.....



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## modelcarjedi (Aug 2, 2017)

Hot ride in historic Havre de Grace today 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiana dave (Aug 2, 2017)

That is one snazzy camera phone mount!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 2, 2017)

okozzy said:


> Rode my 41 Clunker today, had to get my fix, even in this Socal unusual stormy summer weather.View attachment 653880



Loving that patina, nice photos!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 2, 2017)

G







ItsSandyPants said:


> Two rides today:
> 
> Evening ride - Shore Lane shake down ride. 40's CCM (I think), sunset and a bacon buttertart.
> 
> ...



Great photos, love the sunset shot.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 2, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Lovely evening; it rained some here today
> 1936 Packard long wheelbase Colson built
> View attachment 653868 View attachment 653869 View attachment 653870 View attachment 653871



What a sky!


----------



## ItsSandyPants (Aug 2, 2017)

One of those bike rides today that I say to myself, "I'll just go a little further". Rode a department store Eaton Road King. Made in Hungary in the 70's.




 *The white building in the center of the bicycle frame is the decommissioned grain elevator at Collingwood Harbour with Blue Mountain behind.*




*Yep, that's 7km (4.4miles) of beach in that direction. 7km more the opposite way too. Fills up starting around 10am. Water level is 18 inches higher this year.*



 
*
Bonus of the ride:* Ray-Bans waste deep in the drink made a great ride awesome! 



 
*"Super Granat" hub must be a reference to all the sand on there..."granat" translates to "garnet" I think...*


 
Thanks for the likes on my first post yesterday! - ISP


----------



## ItsSandyPants (Aug 2, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> G
> Great photos, love the sunset shot.



Thanks! Sunsets are perhaps enhanced this year due to forest fire smoke from way out on the west coast (British Columbia). Though they are usually excellent in Wasaga!


----------



## JimRoy (Aug 2, 2017)

I rode my Rat Murray today tooting the Wizzard Micro horn at all my neighbors. It's a loud Rat!!


----------



## Cory (Aug 2, 2017)

ItsSandyPants said:


> One of those bike rides today that I say to myself, "I'll just go a little further". Rode a department store Eaton Road King. Made in Hungary in the 70's.
> 
> View attachment 654217 *The white building in the center of the bicycle frame is the decommissioned grain elevator at Collingwood Harbour with Blue Mountain behind.*
> View attachment 654216
> ...



Some great pictures!  Thanks for sharing and look forward to seeing your next ride [emoji106] [emoji1] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Aug 2, 2017)

I snuck out and rode to the pier again today after the wife got home from work. Got sunrise and sunset rides in today. Watching a surf movie on the sand and the sunset. Good days!
On my 78 Spitfire B-day bike [emoji109] 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 2, 2017)

Downtown Visalia, CA at the corner of Santa Fe and Main:
the old Santa Fe Depot in March of 1948. I'm on my little piece of the past (1947 Monark Super Deluxe).


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 2, 2017)

My son and I cruising this evening. Need to upgrade him to a bigger bike soon.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 2, 2017)

Took the rust bucket out to the old wall in town.


----------



## mrg (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## IngoMike (Aug 2, 2017)

1895 Crescent Racer........currently For Sale in the Complete Bicycles For Sale Thread.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 2, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> 1895 Crescent Racer........currently For Sale in the Complete Bicycles For Sale Thread.
> View attachment 654443



Lovely machine!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 3, 2017)

It's been a couple days since I rode, but just now getting a chance to post. Rode the crusty Colson all over San Francisco with the Rolling Relics and Cylcone Coasters on Saturday, then again from Corte Madera to Fairfax on Sunday. My legs are still sore...


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 3, 2017)

todays pic courtesy of the rollfast single bar roadster


----------



## modelcarjedi (Aug 3, 2017)

Putting some miles on this bike 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 3, 2017)

I have been riding my 36 Electric around today…


 

 

 
I also had some of my favorite tacos



 

 

I really really like my new Amber reflector


 
Mmmmm ice cream sammich


----------



## ItsSandyPants (Aug 3, 2017)

A quick ride in between the rain drops. The mat in the background allows beach access for various mobility devices, bikes included! Just need to extend it to the water. It's a sudden stop in the sand when the front wheels sinks in!

- ISP


----------



## Kstone (Aug 3, 2017)

Got this saddle bag in the mail today. I've been scheming this one up since the winter. This bike was made the same year NASA was established. So I wanted to do a homage to that and make this bike fit for an "astronaut in training." I'm tickled pink. And I can finally carry stuff in a not ghetto way. 
She gets her light back on her sometime next week. I can't wait to see it all in chrome. :eek: 
She looks naked without her light. 

So I cruised around making sure my attachment to the bike was ship shape. I also stopped at the bank cause this weekend I am going to Harrisburg/Baltimore/DC...and I am going to finally pick up @TINYuproar 's silver king. Woohooooo. It's cause for a celebration honestly


----------



## mrg (Aug 3, 2017)

Not vintage today but I guess in the mountain bike world more than a couple years old is vintage.  Man I feel for you guys back east, south, just about anywhere else, they said sweltering here at 95° and 40% humidity I know that's about half the humidity you guys usually have, so I'll take it


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 3, 2017)

Rode our blue bikes today. 41' Montag's Blue Horse & '40 Hawthorne All American


----------



## ItsSandyPants (Aug 4, 2017)

Rain, again.

To ride, or not to ride, that is the question. 

Ride.

- ISP


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 4, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Ended up doing around 40 miles in London at the worlds biggest cycling festival yesterday, fantastic day!
> Rode my old French bike on wood sprints with tubs, pictured here on The Mall.....View attachment 652214
> Pictured outside St. Paul's cathedral.....View attachment 652217
> Near the Houses of Parliament.....View attachment 652219
> ...




I love London. Missed going this summer but can't wait for a few days in Soho next summer before I head to the alps to pedal up and down some cols.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 4, 2017)

Drove out to pick up a new 2-wheeled lady and had time for a quick lunch run.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 4, 2017)

@fordmike65 rode a rare prewar 20 inch child's bike today.  I have never seen these this small before.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 5, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> @fordmike65 rode a rare prewar 20 inch child's bike today.  I have never seen these this small before.
> View attachment 655339




I just woke up... saw this pic and was going to write the exact same thing... lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 5, 2017)

My sister and I took advantage of the absolutely beautiful weather yesterday at Route 66 State Park in Eureka, Mo. The bluest skies I think I've even seen!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 5, 2017)

Saturday morning cruise by the Anaheim Convention center 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2017)

Couple of crusticles out for a beer and a bite.


----------



## ItsSandyPants (Aug 5, 2017)

CCM Roadster on this cool fall-like night. ISP


----------



## mike j (Aug 5, 2017)

Rode the old Crown around Piermont today. Multi-tasking, trying to get the red band to shift properly & collecting for some Buddha's that I sold at a local store. Stopped at the bike shop to check out the E-bikes, the Cannondale mountain bike looks new. Waiting PATIENTLY for MY mid-drive setup to arrive. Photo- op on the ballfields, saw a red fox right before this shot.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 5, 2017)

I took a lovely evening ride on my Elgin Tiki cruiser


 

 

 

 

 

 
I have extra right now,  ride tomorrow, so I had two


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 5, 2017)

Quick sunset ride on the '52 Phantom...


 

White flower bush...


 

Geese flying overhead...here's just a few...



 





Great evening for a ride!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 5, 2017)

Shout out to @fordmike65


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 6, 2017)

Took the newly acquired cycle truck for its first errand.  ..Auto parts store pick up.

And also provided some west coast advertising for AVBS.


----------



## Kstone (Aug 6, 2017)

Been a driving fiend this weekend. Drove from Pittsburgh to Harrisburg to pick up this beautiful Silver King of @TINYuproar 's. Then visited barn friends in Delaware and took the Silver King to meet a silver horse. Now I'm in Baltimore visiting college friends, and I'm finishing off my day by driving down to Washington DC to drop off art for an exhibition....then back to the 'burg tonight. 



 

 

 

 

 
My five star hotel on Friday night....


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2017)

I rode my grocery getter to pick up some donuts for the riders riding to Long Beach this morning


 

 

 

 
I love riding days


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 6, 2017)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Quick sunset ride on the '52 Phantom...
> View attachment 655807
> 
> White flower bush...
> ...



great use of light



tripple3 said:


> I rode my grocery getter to pick up some donuts for the riders riding to Long Beach this morning
> View attachment 655977 View attachment 655978 View attachment 655980 View attachment 655976
> I love riding days
> View attachment 655979



great use of pastry


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 6, 2017)

Not a oldie, but a bike I originally set up for myself. This bike is most likely being sold today to a good friend. he just recently picked up new bikes for his wife and young daughters. He was was looking for something he could ride in the local forest preserve trails with his family. It was also important for him to have quick release wheels, so he could fit all the bikes in his vehicle. He was planning on buying himself a bike from Walmart, but I think I talked him out of it.

Myself, I'm really starting to enjoy ridding the older bikes more and more, and don't really don't need this one anymore with my new interests. I'm going to give him a choice between this and a mountain bike. We went out last night, and I think this is one he is going to choose. ( I didn't have any plans to sell it, but after we spoke I showed him some pictures).

This morning I took it for a spin around Whalon Lake in Bolingbrook IL,  and just pulled it out of my car. I will be cleaning it up soon.

I always enjoyed ridding it, and think it will also be a good bike for my friend. It's probably one of the last USA made Schwinn models. If the seat does not work for him I have a couple he can choose from. Many years ago, I bought a Tioga Spider saddle for one of my mountain bikes and it worked well for me. This blue saddle was purchased on eBay for a fraction of the cost, and I think it's just as good, It definitely works for me, and also matches well with the aesthetics of the bike. The original saddle looked clunky, was uncomfortable, was worn out, and gave the bike a dated appearance. (Not in a good way).


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 6, 2017)

First ride shakedown cruise this morning of 51 Hornet (started out as a D12 and just kept adding parts.) which I  recently finished.
Last picture is the "before" shot. 
Overbuilt wheels w/11g spokes and 26x2.35 brown/ww tires. Rides great!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 6, 2017)

rode my latest find this morning, a 1960 _RACER _I picked up for 30 bucks at the "Shiny Side Up" San Jose bike show the other weekend. swapped the skinny tires for some S-7's, new tires and tubes, some ebay handlebars, shined up the chrome, lubed the bearings. took it out to "Niles", which is a part of Fremont Ca where Charlie Chaplin made movies before going to So Cal. it is a cool place with old houses and buildings, and a creek with trails on the back side. 

I think I am hooked on "lightweights" now.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2017)

I rode my 1940 Western Flyer to Long Beach and home with some other riders…


 

 

 

 
Great time had by all


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 6, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my 1940 Western Flyer to Long Beach and home with some other riders…
> View attachment 656318 View attachment 656320 View attachment 656321 View attachment 656322
> Great time had by all



an ice-cream-sandwich-bike gang


----------



## ItsSandyPants (Aug 6, 2017)

So many great posts tonight. Those Geese must be from my area. They seem to have taken summer with them flying south. Then mmmmmmm donuts!

Breezy-quick-dip kind of day to take a spin on a 70's CCM Breeze. Last ride by previous owner was into a rose bush - ouch! 

ISP


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 6, 2017)

Wanted to ride these but big storms and a tornado in Tulsa prevented that!




Good news is it cleared up and the wife had her new baby delivered, not a pretty grey like @Kstone but it is an OG paint! Jr. Varsity stud colt!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2017)

Been working on this thing the last two days to begin the restoration. 1939 Monark Model GT 495 (Five Bar). A fairly obscure model but I like the small Warners used as headlights. Normally these were used as tailights so Jim (JAFCO) made me some clear lenses. Then I rode it for about a half and hour up and down hills to make sure everything worked and nothing rubbed! V/r Shawn


----------



## Duchess (Aug 6, 2017)

Went to the maritime festival in Salem. Met some guy who collects old military bicycles and talked with a much older gentleman who makes wood canoes. I've made a couple wood kayaks, but his use no fiberglass or epoxy, just painted canvas for the outer hull (I forgot to get pictures, which I tend to do . . . in fact, I only thought to get two total).

Here's _Adventure_, a rather young (built in Essex, MA in 1926) 122' fishing schooner, down from Gloucester.



 

I believe this is the Schooner _Fame_, but I usually see her at a distance at sail. There's a car show in the background. Usual stuff, though the accepted inclusion of a Buick Grand National among the classics makes me feel old.


----------



## buickmike (Aug 6, 2017)

I passed by a house in my neighborhood that had the GN varient Oldsmobile. Lined up in driveway maybe 7 cars total all 85 to 87. Not my year but it would probably beat late model camaros if you had to have something. Oh on a schwinn


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2017)

Kind of a repeat of yesterday...bikes and beers.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 6, 2017)

Took the '48 Monark Super Deluxe for a ride around the neighborhood...

'hood flower display...


 

went by the pool store for some stuff but it was closed...


 

this front sprocket is a beast!...



 

Great afternoon for a ride!!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 6, 2017)

Reggae Concert 
Just before the fight breaks out



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Ride through the park


----------



## Pedal pushers (Aug 7, 2017)

Rode my Victorian Columbia with my daughter...My mom took a stroll.


----------



## Kstone (Aug 7, 2017)

11 miles to and from work, in-between the rain drops.


 

 

 

I found a cool little buddha rusted into my favorite crusty building!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 7, 2017)

Car show with my Dad yesterday (late post.. sorry)


----------



## mrg (Aug 7, 2017)

Seemed like a chevy kinda Monday night


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Rode this for several miles today


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 8, 2017)

Pedal pushers said:


> Rode my Victorian Columbia with my daughter...My mom took a stroll.
> View attachment 657043
> View attachment 657044
> View attachment 657045
> View attachment 657046



Nice photos! Would love to see more photos of that enigmatic Victorian.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 8, 2017)

I rode my 1940 Western Flyer around for a while and ended up at Mike's house, Tio Flaco's, and my house...


----------



## Barto (Aug 8, 2017)

Doing some work on my tractor and just SMASHED my knee, hobbeling around cause me to throw out my back...  back is better but knee needs therapy.  Been riding this!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 8, 2017)

Crusty Taco Tuesday


----------



## Barto (Aug 9, 2017)

Wow, the photo of the river is stunning..I would frame that


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2017)

Ride your Packard to work Wednesday…



 

 

 
Curbside couches for trash day



 


Big tree; they replaced the curb again


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 9, 2017)

Out to check on the horses.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duchess (Aug 9, 2017)

Went to the Witches Cup bike race with the Retro Rocket. Freds ignored it, but weirdos and kids loved it. At one point I was set upon by an expense of kids (I believe that's the correct term for a group of them or maybe horde, like the Mongols) and all of a sudden I was Gulliver in Lilliput. There was even a pair of identical twins. I was eventually rescued by their handler, lit off the last of my propellant, and assessed the damage (A-OK after getting the shifters back into place). Weird thing is, I saw another pair of identical twins heading back—that's got to be an omen of some kind, good or bad, I don't know (I guess I'll find out). Some guy who I think was an official photographer for the event took a picture of me with the bike . . . now that I think of it, he was kind of insistent I be in the picture and not just get the bike by itself, so he may have been a creep with a very specific and bizarre fetish instead. Glad I could oblige? Anyway, here's some photos from the race, which was just a lot of laps around the Salem Common.



 



 

The "Desiree":


 

The guy closed his garage by the time I got this shot, but there's a BMW 2002 Touring in there!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2017)

This evening I rode my Western Flyer on a couple errands and to dinner


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 9, 2017)

Rolled my go to the grave 1937 Shelby Traveler[emoji23] 















Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 9, 2017)

Put about 20 miles on this evening. It was alittle toasty.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 9, 2017)

Duchess said:


> Went to the Witches Cup bike race with the Retro Rocket. Freds ignored it, but weirdos and kids loved it. At one point I was set upon by an expense of kids (I believe that's the correct term for a group of them or maybe horde, like the Mongols) and all of a sudden I was Gulliver in Lilliput. There was even a pair of identical twins. I was eventually rescued by their handler, lit off the last of my propellant, and assessed the damage (A-OK after getting the shifters back into place). Weird thing is, I saw another pair of identical twins heading back—that's got to be an omen of some kind, good or bad, I don't know (I guess I'll find out). Some guy who I think was an official photographer for the event took a picture of me with the bike . . . now that I think of it, he was kind of insistent I be in the picture and not just get the bike by itself, so he may have been a creep with a very specific and bizarre fetish instead. Glad I could oblige? Anyway, here's some photos from the race, which was just a lot of laps around the Salem Common.
> 
> View attachment 657963
> 
> ...



You should've cruised out on the road right in the middle of the race, probably would've caused a pile up, lol. Like the drivers seat shot.


----------



## mrg (Aug 9, 2017)

Rode over and checked out the Wed nite car show


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 10, 2017)

yup,rode my new bike last night.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 10, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 658196 View attachment 658197 yup,rode my new bike last night.



good-looking tires - what brand?


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 10, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> good-looking tires - what brand?



Se racing.came with it.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2017)

I loaded up my 36 Packard with my fins, towel, and swim trunks and rode down to meet @Cory for the OC midweek beach ride...



 

 

 

 
I had the awesome Ahi sandwich and french fries at TK Burger


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 10, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I loaded up my 36 Packard with my fins, towel, and swim trunks and rode down to meet @Cory for the OC midweek beach ride...
> View attachment 658380 View attachment 658381 View attachment 658382 View attachment 658383
> I had the awesome Ahi sandwich and french fries at TK Burger



I might be able to meet up with you guys next week...


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I might be able to meet up with you guys next week...



Im "might be" every week. Work sucks but I can't say "NO"


----------



## Cory (Aug 10, 2017)

I was just planning on working today when tripple3 texted about a ride. So much for getting any work done, lol. ...



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 10, 2017)

mrg said:


> Rode over and checked out the Wed nite car showView attachment 658133View attachment 658134View attachment 658136



That tank shifter is awesome.


----------



## None (Aug 10, 2017)

Went to visit another caber, and great friend, this evening. Didn't realize we hung out for about two hours! Time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2017)

Met up with a couple local buds for a bite and beers.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 11, 2017)

had the old Shelby out to day , it just got back home Wednesday after a while at gary and carols place , thanks for selling it back to me . from bicycle larry


----------



## frank 81 (Aug 11, 2017)

1947 B-6 Kustom


 .


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 11, 2017)

Early morning riding to work


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2017)

It's Friday so I rode my 1936 Electric to the barbershop...


 
Next to the bank…



 

Next to McDonald's for fillet O fish Friday…



 

 

And finally to the Redbox for a date night movie


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 11, 2017)

Got a chance before it rained to take this 1941 Schwinn 3-speed down to the local nature preserve. It's just a fun, pleasant bike to ride - nothing fancy.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 11, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> had the old Shelby out to day , it just got back home Wednesday after a while at gary and carols place , thanks for selling it back to me . from bicycle larry
> 
> View attachment 658776
> 
> ...



Awesome Shelby Larry.


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 11, 2017)

My elgin cardinal


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2017)

Rolled out for a cold brew after a hot & hectic day.


----------



## mike j (Aug 12, 2017)

Wanted to get further far afield today but it wasn't in the cards. Took a ride around Letchworth village, a huge former mental hospital. It was the first cottage style, as opposed to warehousing style of caring for people, each building was somewhat self sufficient, with it's own kitchen, laundry, etc. Started in the teens, most of the buildings were WPA  constructed. Probably around a hundred or so, half are abandoned.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 12, 2017)

been collecting parts for this for a while.prewar zenith frame and fork.it used to have a motor long ago.pulled from deep weeds where it sat over 25 years in a good friends yard.rides smooth ,straight and silent. Will be getting an early sturmey 3speed coaster setup from @37fleetwood for the Monrovia Foothill Flyers rides.No tow rope needed!


----------



## None (Aug 12, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 659159 View attachment 659161 been collecting parts for this for a while.prewar zenith frame and fork.it used to have a motor long ago.pulled from deep weeds where it sat over 25 years in a good friends yard.rides smooth ,straight and silent. Will be getting an early sturmey 3speed coaster setup from @37fleetwood for the Monrovia Foothill Flyers rides.No tow rope needed!




Yes!!! Looking forward to see you two!! @Birdzcad64


----------



## prewarmachine (Aug 12, 2017)

When you come to a fork in the road...take it!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 12, 2017)

Saturday morning by the former Crystal Cathedral now the called the Christ Cathedral in the background 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Aug 12, 2017)

Ventura beach 100 degrees home 65 at da beech. Yes Mike I rode a girls bike.


----------



## Kstone (Aug 12, 2017)

I've been biking my butt off all week, going to work and then playing in the city. So I figured I'd wait till today and show you everything I've been up to.



Like I said...a LOT of biking this week...I'm happy to say the Roadmaster only had one break down on me and it was mostly my fault.







 

 

 




 


Waited for a train that never came....




I see this hurse with a kayak strapped to it around town every day. It cracks me up.


This is my orangutan I've been working on all week. My friend was being funny and put a juice box in it's hand....it's coming out very life like, kinda freaks me out, it feels like its staring at me while I paint it....







Then I biked today in Pittsburgh and found all the cool graffiti.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Biked home through the Strip District. Which is the big market area. I love it here. I always get way too much popcorn or cheese from the shops and then eat it while sitting on the fountain.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 12, 2017)

Kstone said:


> I've been biking my but off all week, going to work and then playing in the city. So I figured I'd wait till today and show you everything I've been up to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always such lovely, colourful photos! 
Great mileage too.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 12, 2017)

had the roadmaster out for a ride to day ,


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 12, 2017)

1958 Raleigh Four-Speed Sports:














On these older bikes, even the air pump handle is embossed:





If you take care of these bikes, they'll be around 100 years from now.


----------



## Duchess (Aug 12, 2017)

> I see this hurse with a kayak strapped to it around town every day. It cracks me up.




I tried to buy a couple of hearses, but they were always in bad shape either mechanically (1975 and 1973 Cadillac Miller-Meteor landaus, one in pink! and one black) or rotted (1967 Cadillac M-M limo-style end loader sold by a guy who looked like a young David Gilmour). That could have been me, but with wood sea kayaks.


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 12, 2017)

Today took the schwinn hornet....


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 12, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> 1958 Raleigh Four-Speed Sports:
> 
> View attachment 659343
> 
> ...





I love english bikes too...actually i have 4 of them....rides soooo nice


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 12, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> I love english bikes too...actually i have 4 of them....rides soooo nice


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2017)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 659239 Ventura beach 100 degrees home 65 at da beech. Yes Mike I rode a girls bike.



:eek:


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 13, 2017)

Went out for a 12 mile spin on my French fixed wheel cycle.
Long shadows at 6.30 am......

 

By a liitle bridge on Hithercroft Road.....

 

Back in Wallingford, outside the Town Hall.....

 

Nice to get out for a decent ride at last, too much work in the last fortnight!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2017)

I rode out on my 1936 Electric to see if I could see the sunrise this morning…


 
The streets are pretty dead on Sunday morning before sunrise



 
I explored another parking structure a little further away from my house today. Slightly rougher concrete finish makes it more comfortable rounding the turns.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Aug 13, 2017)

My co-pilot and I went for a spin today. My 62 was looking trashtastic as always  










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petritl (Aug 13, 2017)

Coffee stop during our Sunday morning ride.
Ron on his 1950 Raleigh Lenton and my 1970 Lygie


----------



## John G04 (Aug 13, 2017)

Went for a ride on the canal trail to musik fest then went to the bethlehem steel steel stacks. Next we went the old gun barrel making building where the main gun of the battleship  Mississippi was on display and was made there. To bad your not allowed to go inside


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2017)

Today I rode my Elgin Tiki cruiser up to the Circle City ride in Orange and home with Hippie Mike...


 

 

 

 
Some of us had a great lunch at the burger parlor


 

 
Ice cream sandwiches with Tiki Joe to celebrate more than 35 miles at over 85°


----------



## Shannonc (Aug 13, 2017)

I recently sold off my vintage bicycle collection but I did hang onto a couple of fun riding bikes and this is the one I took out today.


----------



## Stanley (Aug 13, 2017)

Great weather today.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 13, 2017)

My mercury pacemaker...i got the shroud and i will paint my bike soon....


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 13, 2017)

Rode my 37 Colson LWB for the first time since I  gathered up enough parts to put it together, I still have to tweak it here and there. It's far from done, but man.......She sure does ride good!


----------



## None (Aug 13, 2017)

The "Desiree":
View attachment 657965
@Duchess


Heeeey... nice Desiree


----------



## izee2 (Aug 13, 2017)

Got to ride my girls G519 at the AVP Airshow this weekend. Had to fight my daughter to ride it. I also had a couple military bikes there on display. Good size crowd with a lot of interest in the bikes. Check out the last photo...F22 Raptor passing by!!! It was a really good time! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 13, 2017)

Desireé said:


> The "Desiree":
> View attachment 657965
> @Duchess
> 
> ...




Really @Desireé? You are making all us old guys with limited riding skills and a 7 pixel go phone look bad and attempt one up shots with the trick riding photo taking! Not fair since most of us just discovered we have opposable thumbs and text with one finger!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Aug 13, 2017)

Took a couple of bikes out and had a good time riding in the OC with the circle city crew


----------



## COB (Aug 13, 2017)

Rode the old Colson-built Firestone "Flying Ace".


----------



## Cory (Aug 13, 2017)

On my 57 WASP today for the Orange CA Circle City Ride. Great fun! 
I have my @rustjunkie Leather bag strapped on today. Fits my big phone, wallet, and sunblock. Let's ride! 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## None (Aug 13, 2017)

izee2 said:


> Got to ride my girls G519 at the AVP Airshow this weekend. Had to fight my daughter to ride it. I also had a couple military bikes there on display. Good size crowd with a lot of interest in the bikes. Check out the last photo...F22 Raptor passing by!!! It was a really good time!
> View attachment 660030
> View attachment 660031
> View attachment 660032
> ...




Way cool!!


----------



## Kstone (Aug 13, 2017)

Doesn't get much better...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 13, 2017)

Kstone said:


> View attachment 660261
> 
> Doesn't get much better...




This might be one of my favorite pictures ever posted on the Cabe. Nice work K.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Aug 13, 2017)

Kstone said:


> View attachment 660261
> 
> Doesn't get much better...



Ditto


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 13, 2017)

After getting verbally beat down by Mike for falling off on servicing my bikes, I decided to pull out all the bikes and clean the shed.  I'll try to service a couple bikes every other or so and put them nicely away.  This was the first one.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 13, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Started off the day with a baby size ride to the donut shop with a good friend. She just got a bike so we _had _to go on a ride! Look how cute and happy she looks!
> View attachment 660225 View attachment 660226 View attachment 660227
> Got home made some lunch and went on a little ride.
> 
> View attachment 660230 View attachment 660233 View attachment 660234 View attachment 660235 View attachment 660236 View attachment 660237 View attachment 660238 View attachment 660239 View attachment 660240



Great photos Desireé.
Nice to see you stamping your authority over this burgeoning "doing a Desireé" craze by posting two shots at once!
We bow to your supremacy girl!
Now, if only I could master the @tripple3......


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 13, 2017)

mrg said:


> Took a couple of bikes out and had a good time riding in the OC with the circle city crewView attachment 660069View attachment 660076 View attachment 660072



There's something about that little dog that always makes your day a little happier! What's it called?


----------



## mrg (Aug 13, 2017)

RAMBO!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 14, 2017)

Big up Rambo!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 14, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Great photos Desireé.
> Nice to see you stamping your authority over this burgeoning "doing a Desireé" craze by posting two shots at once!
> We bow to your supremacy girl!
> Now, if only I could master the @tripple3......



getting the perfect back-lit photo is the daunting challenge - it takes 50 shots to get one really good one


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 14, 2017)

early morning klunker run.ya really wanna wake up,go for a run on a 70 lb vintage offroader!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 14, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Great photos Desireé.
> Nice to see you stamping your authority over this burgeoning "doing a Desireé" craze by posting two shots at once!
> We bow to your supremacy girl!
> Now, if only I could master the @tripple3......




Practice!
I want to master the @Hippie Mike; and have someone take a pic.....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 14, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Practice!
> I want to master the @Hippie Mike; and have someone take a pic.....
> View attachment 660332



a laugh always gets a like


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 14, 2017)

This gets ridden a little every day.


----------



## None (Aug 14, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Great photos Desireé.
> Nice to see you stamping your authority over this burgeoning "doing a Desireé" craze by posting two shots at once!
> We bow to your supremacy girl!
> Now, if only I could master the @tripple3......




hahaha! Thank you! @dnc1 check this out... I managed to somewhat pull a @tripple3


----------



## Cory (Aug 14, 2017)

Coffee run and surf check! Let's all get up a ride a bike!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 14, 2017)

Desireé said:


> hahaha! Thank you! @dnc1 check this out... I managed to somewhat pull a @tripple3
> 
> View attachment 660348



Chapeau Ma'am!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 14, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Practice!
> I want to master the @Hippie Mike; and have someone take a pic.....
> View attachment 660332



That's the nirvana to which many of us aspire but few may achieve! (primarily because I tend to cycle alone and lack an attendant photographer, lol, though camera drones may prove helpful!)
Practice and dedication, practice and dedication!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 14, 2017)

Cory said:


> Coffee run and surf check! Let's all get up a ride a bike!View attachment 660349
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Indeed!


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 14, 2017)

Posted bike earlier but thought everyone had destination shots.
My daughter and I at bank to get check to buy a bike.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 14, 2017)

Running a errand and lunch stop for peanut butter pancakes. .....


----------



## mike j (Aug 14, 2017)

Had to go out to northwestern New Jersey today, to look at some large stone slabs for a project. Since I was in the area, took a ride on the Paulinskill valley trail. A misty Monday, looked like rain but it didn't, maybe a dozen people out today. The old railroad bed is ridable for about 30 miles mostly along the Paulinskill river, it intersects the Sussex trail, which adds another 20 or so miles to it. I think I did about twenty miles total, back & forth today. One of the more prominent features along the way is the Paulinskill viaduct railroad bridge, which the trail passes under. Constructed around a hundred years ago, it's no longer in use. It's pretty impressive, the scale is immense, was featured in Weird New Jersey & looks to be quite the hangout. I'd never heard of it until I researched rail trails in the area. Evidently, a few people have fallen off it & the police consider it a nuisance. There is no parking available anywhere near it. Rumor has it, that one of the workers fell into the mix as it was being poured & is entombed in the structure, perhaps adding to the allure. The trail starts to deteriorate just south of it. Photo's of the viaduct, airport along the trail, the river & one for Triple3 & Desiree.


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 14, 2017)

Beautiful photos but don't encourage @Desireé and @tripple3 on their photo/stunt escapades! Sure we wait all day for their posts but enough is enough!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 14, 2017)

I took a nice evening ride on my 1937 Syracuse 
 Practice and dedication....


----------



## mrg (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 14, 2017)

Cruising Home from work. Love this neon


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 15, 2017)

Got the 1934 "Pullman" badged Schwinn B-10E cleaned up, for now! He's headed in the house! Vintage style picture for a nice vintage bike!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 15, 2017)

mike j said:


> Had to go out to northwestern New Jersey today, to look at some large stone slabs for a project. Since I was in the area, took a ride on the Paulinskill valley trail. A misty Monday, looked like rain but it didn't, maybe a dozen people out today. The old railroad bed is ridable for about 30 miles mostly along the Paulinskill river, it intersects the Sussex trail, which adds another 20 or so miles to it. I think I did about twenty miles total, back & forth today. One of the more prominent features along the way is the Paulinskill viaduct railroad bridge, which the trail passes under. Constructed around a hundred years ago, it's no longer in use. It's pretty impressive, the scale is immense, was featured in Weird New Jersey & looks to be quite the hangout. I'd never heard of it until I researched rail trails in the area. Evidently, a few people have fallen off it & the police consider it a nuisance. There is no parking available anywhere near it. Rumor has it, that one of the workers fell into the mix as it was being poured & is entombed in the structure, perhaps adding to the allure. The trail starts to deteriorate just south of it. Photo's of the viaduct, airport along the trail, the river & one for Triple3 & Desiree.
> 
> View attachment 660669
> 
> ...



exceptional photos, nice country and great trails


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 15, 2017)

got this zenith pretty dialed in now. 

weather is awesome this morning. ........ 

 actually a lil chilly,nice for a change.

feels like flying on the downhill! 

California love! Throw it up! Peace,love and ride yur bike with a smile! Have a great day cabers!


----------



## None (Aug 15, 2017)

mike j said:


> Had to go out to northwestern New Jersey today, to look at some large stone slabs for a project. Since I was in the area, took a ride on the Paulinskill valley trail. A misty Monday, looked like rain but it didn't, maybe a dozen people out today. The old railroad bed is ridable for about 30 miles mostly along the Paulinskill river, it intersects the Sussex trail, which adds another 20 or so miles to it. I think I did about twenty miles total, back & forth today. One of the more prominent features along the way is the Paulinskill viaduct railroad bridge, which the trail passes under. Constructed around a hundred years ago, it's no longer in use. It's pretty impressive, the scale is immense, was featured in Weird New Jersey & looks to be quite the hangout. I'd never heard of it until I researched rail trails in the area. Evidently, a few people have fallen off it & the police consider it a nuisance. There is no parking available anywhere near it. Rumor has it, that one of the workers fell into the mix as it was being poured & is entombed in the structure, perhaps adding to the allure. The trail starts to deteriorate just south of it. Photo's of the viaduct, airport along the trail, the river & one for Triple3 & Desiree.
> 
> View attachment 660669
> 
> ...




So beautiful and green! Great photos.  Oh... and by the way, nice Desireé.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 15, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 660832got this zenith pretty dialed in now. View attachment 660834weather is awesome this morning. ........ View attachment 660835 actually a lil chilly,nice for a change.View attachment 660836feels like flying on the downhill! View attachment 660837California love! Throw it up! Peace,love and ride yur bike with a smile! Have a great day cabers!



Back at ya Bud @Birdzcad64 
 After work before dinner I went for a ride on my Western Flyer because I love it...


 

 

 

 
@cyclingday  name that plant please.


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 15, 2017)

Today i took the Elgin Twinbar to get my job place and then went to downtwon in my city in Mexico....o yeeees it rides sooooo sweet


----------



## Kstone (Aug 15, 2017)

11 mile bike to work today. 
The fog was gorgeous this morning...and I wanted to join in on the no hands fun....



 

 

 

Today at work I gathered my string of flying monkeys for an upcoming display they are all going to...


 


I went up to the local college a few miles from work and went rock climbing with friends.... then I had a beautiful bike ride home


----------



## None (Aug 15, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> Today i took the Elgin Twinbar to get my job place and then went to downtwon in my city in Mexico....o yeeees it rides sooooo sweetView attachment 661202 View attachment 661203
> 
> View attachment 661204




Nice wheels man!


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 15, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Nice wheels man!




You too lady...i have seen yours here and at facebook...we have chatted before...nice bikes you have


----------



## Fltwd57 (Aug 15, 2017)

Loaded up the Quadangle and rolled out on a night ride with @Birdzcad64, @King Louie and the BMX Goonies!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 15, 2017)

Dasylirion longissimum
Mexican Grass Tree.
@cyclingday  name that plant please.[/QUOTE]


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Aug 15, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 660832got this zenith pretty dialed in now. View attachment 660834weather is awesome this morning. ........ View attachment 660835 actually a lil chilly,nice for a change.View attachment 660836feels like flying on the downhill! View attachment 660837California love! Throw it up! Peace,love and ride yur bike with a smile! Have a great day cabers!



Awesome!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 15, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Back at ya Bud @Birdzcad64
> After work before dinner I went for a ride on my Western Flyer because I love it...
> View attachment 661190 View attachment 661191 View attachment 661192 View attachment 661194
> @cyclingday  name that plant please.



What a bike! What a plant!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 15, 2017)

Kstone said:


> 11 mile bike to work today.
> The fog was gorgeous this morning...and I wanted to join in on the no hands fun....
> 
> View attachment 661238 View attachment 661239 View attachment 661237
> ...



Beautiful, love that last shot!
No, love all of them.
Great photography.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 16, 2017)

Out at 6am. Regular commute to work route. Wallingford, Crowmarsh Gifford, Benson, Rokemarsh , Berrick Salome, Chalgrove, ending up at Warpsgrove.
7 miles of quiet backroads, perfect time of day to ride a brakeless fixie, and what promises to be another glorious day in South Oxfordshire.
Enjoy your ride and your day!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 16, 2017)

Bmx goonies ride.because we never wanna grow up!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 16, 2017)

just because. ...........


----------



## King Louie (Aug 16, 2017)

Rolling thru the 818 with @Birdzcad64 and the BMX Goonies crew


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 16, 2017)

King Louie said:


> View attachment 661320 View attachment 661321 View attachment 661322 Rolling thru the 818 with @Birdzcad64 and the BMX Goonies crew



That's a great photo of you guys on the steps; looks like you, @Birdzcad64 and everyone else there had a great ride!


----------



## Zuni13 (Aug 16, 2017)

"CicLAvia - San Pedro meets Wilmington"
Last Sunday.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 16, 2017)

Much dedication displayed, much more practice required!






No human or bicycle was hurt as a result of this photo being taken.


----------



## Rollo (Aug 16, 2017)

... Rode my springer equipped Corvette today ...


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 16, 2017)

Installed my chain guard today after work. What a pleasure to ride this old girl!


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 16, 2017)

I just got back from a evening ride on a  Raleigh,  I had to cut the ride short. In the middle of the ride, something started to not feel right. I gave the bike a mid ride exam, and could not find any issues so I slowly headed back home. Once home I grabbed a flash light and was able to take a closer look.

This is what I found. "The fork separated right above where the wheel connects". The piece that separated fits into a grove, and into one of the forks arms. I was not able to see this during my ride, but knew something was definitely wrong. I thought maybe I cracked the frame. After getting home I was able to examine the bike more thoroughly. I took the wheel off, and pulled the two pieces apart for the photo, as it would have been harder to explain without a visual. My weight, and the wheel nuts held it in place for the return journey.

Has anyone else had this happen to them?


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 16, 2017)

MarkKBike said:


>





whoa! 

Man you must be livin' right, that coulda messed you up!!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2017)

I took a lovely evening ride on my 1936 Packard long wheelbase single bar roadster, because it is the only bike that  @fordmike65  likes....


 

 


Hang loose


----------



## schwinnja (Aug 16, 2017)

[QUOTE="tripple3,  View attachment 661194
  name that plant please.[/QUOTE]

Dasyliron longissimum  AKA Mexican Hat Grass


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 16, 2017)

Today i took my ladys schwinn hornet ...it was one of my fisrt ballon tire bike....love it


----------



## None (Aug 16, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Much dedication displayed, much more practice required!
> 
> View attachment 661464
> 
> No human or bicycle was hurt as a result of this photo being taken.




Nice shot!! Love that the bars are pitted!


----------



## mrg (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 17, 2017)

Zuni13 said:


> "CicLAvia - San Pedro meets Wilmington"
> Last Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 661422
> ...



In San Antonio, it's SíClovia, but that's a perfect showpiece for the "ride"  



 



MarkKBike said:


> ...Has anyone else had this happen to them?
> 
> View attachment 661614
> 
> View attachment 661615



It does look kind of rusty, and it's possible for the steel to corrode through along the braze interface.  But my best guess is just a poor factory braze - shouldn't be too tough to repair - make sure everything is clean.


----------



## mike j (Aug 17, 2017)

Evening cruise around the lake.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 17, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Nice shot!! Love that the bars are pitted!



Thanks @Desireé,
Much like it's owner!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## indiana dave (Aug 17, 2017)

After 3-4 tries getting my rear hub reassembled correctly, I'm finally able to ride my 53 Panther.
Here it is parked in my shop, out of the rain. Might be a wet ride home today, and of course I ride the bike with no fenders.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 17, 2017)

Commuting again.
Decided to take my '57 Raleigh 'superbe' custom today.....


 

Part of my route includes a public footpath with a tiny tarmac strip; as you can see, it's raining.....

 

Needs no explanation......

 

Dedication looks like it's paying off, but nearly came a cropper on our atrocious rural roads.....

 
Will be working slowly up to the full no-handed wall shadow attempt one day.
I'm guessing it was easier today due to me riding a bike that is the closest in weight to some of your gorgeous American machines (said with tongue firmly in cheek, lol)
Happy riding!


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 17, 2017)

Put some miles on the RMS this morning.
@39zep


----------



## John G04 (Aug 17, 2017)

Soo today was an interesting day i met up with my friends today to go on a bike ride and while we were leaving the parking lot of the community college that had a bike trail we saw somebody stealing a older black honda. We looked briefly and saw he was hot wiring and the alarm would go off so then as we left one of my friends turned around and said he was following us. Now we went as fast as possible into our neighborhood where he kept following us so we split up i was in the front behind one of my friends and my two other friends were going really slow. The real thing that was freakin me out was that i wouldn't be able to be fast enough to get out of the guys sight because i was riding my b6. We all split up and met on a street that was hidden from someone who doesn't know the area. Called the cops but we didn't get a lincense plate number. So that was fun.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 17, 2017)

This was my maiden voyage with the Flocycle. I was amazed how well it rode. I felt I was on air. The ride was amazing. With an inseam of 32 inches I didn't think this bike would be such a pleasure to ride. In fact it felt like if I was on a 26" bicycle. My legs weren't cramping up.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 17, 2017)

Tons of hill climbing tonight after work on the tallboy junker. Nice redwoods and views of Tam on the hillsides above my little town.


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 17, 2017)

Springfield Missouri Auto swap meet cruised around on the Schwinn American and found this tricycle!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## keith kodish (Aug 17, 2017)

Finally built,and rode my Emblem-built 1936 Pierce. Some tweaking to do,but rolls beautifully.  Left Coast Cycles 











Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Aug 17, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 662105 View attachment 662106 View attachment 662107 View attachment 662108 Tons of hill climbing tonight after work on the tallboy junker. Nice redwoods and views of Tam on the hillsides above my little town.




I love this!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2017)

Tank bike Thursday I rode my 1937 Syracuse down to my moms house and the beach for a sunset shot...


 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 And then I put it back in the house and had an ice cream sandwich as a reward


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 17, 2017)

Today i took the schwinn mantaray....is not a ballon bike but rides soooooo sweet.....


----------



## mrg (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## None (Aug 18, 2017)

@dnc1 @kwoodyh I've uncovered @tripple3's secret life! :eek: @tripple3 _is _The Batman!


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 18, 2017)

Desireé said:


> @dnc1 @kwoodyh I've uncovered @tripple3's secret life! :eek: @tripple3 _is _The Batman!
> 
> View attachment 662282




Cape shields the ice cream sandwiches from the California sun? I think you're on to something!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 18, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> This was my maiden voyage with the Flocycle. I was amazed how well it rode. I felt I was on air. The ride was amazing. With an inseam of 32 inches I didn't think this bike would be such a pleasure to ride. In fact it felt like if I was on a 26" bicycle. My legs weren't cramping up.
> 
> View attachment 662097




Looks awesome!


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 18, 2017)

Still at the Springfield Missouri swap meet found this Schwinn bought it oiled up the chain and rode around looking for more parts and pieces!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 18, 2017)

took the sunshine out to day , not much to look at but it rides reel good!!!!!!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 18, 2017)

Desireé said:


> @dnc1 @kwoodyh I've uncovered @tripple3's secret life! :eek: @tripple3 _is _The Batman!
> 
> View attachment 662282



I believe they've never been seen in the same room together, mmm the plot thickens?
Mind you, the same can be said of me and this guy......


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 18, 2017)

Couple action shots on the ride home today. Cruising on the schwinn bmxer. The @Desireé and @tripple3 haha


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 18, 2017)

Desireé said:


> @dnc1 @kwoodyh I've uncovered @tripple3's secret life! :eek: @tripple3 _is _The Batman!
> 
> View attachment 662282





Birdzcad64 said:


> a kwik look into the top secret bat cave of bruce wayne!



Pretty funny...
...Batman Rocks; but that's not my Bat Cave. 
Long live Bruce!!


----------



## mrg (Aug 18, 2017)

Ran some errors on my Autocycle making sure it's ready for tomorrow's Mt. Monrovia ride


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 18, 2017)

Thats a kool comic strip pic des found of batman trying to be like mark! What a copy cat! Lol.been many batmans, but there is only one @tripple3!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2017)

Was only able to give it a quick check ride tonight but plan to get some miles this weekend! V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 18, 2017)

dang that's a pretty bike


----------



## vincev (Aug 18, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Was only able to give it a quick check ride tonight but plan to get some miles this weekend! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 662557



Great color combo !


----------



## Kstone (Aug 18, 2017)

Combined the last two days of bike rides to work into one post.... Forty miles this week on the ole gal.



Oh yeah!!!! I got my headlight back! Roady is no longer nekkid. 
I had it chromed after I saw a girls bike pop up for sale earlier this summer with a chrome light. I was tired of waiting for an original... So away it went to the chromers....
It's so shiny :eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:
Now I can't get it to work.... 





 



 
Chasing rainbows



 

Tornado skies



 
Pretty sky. 
The last two roads home from work are straight up some pretty serious hills in the area. After I force myself up them, I get home and flop on the ground in the neighboring parking lot. While I was laying there heaving, this photo opportunity presented itself. 
You know you had a good ride when you leave a human sweat print on the black top...



 
Getting better at this no hands thing. 
And yes...I did wear orange pants today. 



 
Home made dinner! Salsa and corn cakes with a brew made for cyclists. Hommmm nomnomnom nom. 

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Combined the last two days of bike rides to work into one post.... Forty miles this week on the ole gal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That just made me hungry! Cool pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 18, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Combined the last two days of bike rides to work into one post.... Forty miles this week on the ole gal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great pics and mileage! Way to go!

 I took a nice little ride on my 1936 Electric


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 18, 2017)

i built up my sons old gt 24" bmx cruiser for my wife

so we did a family bmx ride,my son rode his vintage star cruiser i built up as a bmx cruiser.

good times,  

tomorrow it will be our vintage bikes and rollin out with the foothill flyers. See ya!


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 19, 2017)

Finished up the 47 DX frame I picked up at Memory Lane summer swap, needs a few more tweaks to dial it in perfect, but it rides like butter!! Tried my best to do an @tripple3 and only made it about 600' or so trying to take a picture, guess I need more practice!! Lol. have a great weekend all!! Joe


----------



## coin1812 (Aug 19, 2017)

My daily rider for now


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 19, 2017)

morning roll out on the crusty 55 today.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 19, 2017)

A couple of stops this morning ending up at a few estate sales for more stuff to clutter up our place. .....


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 19, 2017)

Today i took two of my best bikes to ride around the dowton with my boss (my lady lol) she was so excited because she doesnt like the bikes to much as all wifes lol but she used the twinbar and get it love fast....i had a great morning but now is time to come back and work...the bikes at ebay or any site see not nor free so i must work hard lol.....today the dollar is down in mexico but still hard to get more bikes....$17 mexican pesos are $1 usd dollar....I earn $300 pesos per day around 18 usd lol and more lol...also is soooo sad but is the true....so i must work sooooo hard to save enough money to get another one....

Good saturday buddies


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 19, 2017)

I rode my Hammond Motorcycle today for the first time in 3 months.  I had to have a flat fix, fenders pinstriped, extra springs added to the seat, switch to the headlight relocated, tore apart the carb, cleaned it  and a bunch of other odds and ends.


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 19, 2017)

mrg said:


> View attachment 662243 View attachment 662244 View attachment 662245[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I rode my Hammond Motorcycle today for the first time in 3 months.  I had to have a flat fix, fenders pinstriped, extra springs added to the seat, switch to the headlight relocated, tore apart the carb, cleaned it  and a bunch of other odds and ends.
> 
> View attachment 662795
> 
> ...




That's a amazing machine. .


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 19, 2017)

Doing a little wheelin on the "Moon'y" around the track before the Hamb Drags got rolling this morning!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Out on my Rochester for an early evening spin in the South Oxfordshire countryside and some sunshine on a blustery day .....

 

Looking down the road, back towards Aston Tirrold.....

 

In Aston Upthorpe.....

 

Somewhere near North Moreton.....

 

Some shots near the hill fort of Wittenham Clumps.....

 


 


 

Been practicing along the way.....

 

Hope you enjoy your rides today!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 19, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> Doing a little wheelin on the "Moon'y" around the track before the Hamb Drags got rolling this morning!
> 
> View attachment 662844



Love it, cool as......!


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 19, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Out on my Rochester for an early evening spin in the South Oxfordshire countryside and some sunshine on a blustery day .....View attachment 662834
> 
> Looking down the road, back towards Aston Tirrold.....View attachment 662836
> 
> ...




Love the pictures and the attempt but as a Safety Advisory DO NOT ATTEMPT The Reg Trademark @tripple3 Batman no hands middle finger flying dead pigeon stomping Reg Trademark @Kstone  or even the sideways gooseneck picture of @Desireé  without proper PPE! A leather (vintage) helmet and down vest and shorts are required! And no "Daisy Dukes"! Cape optional Duhr!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 19, 2017)

1947 Schwinn New World three speed - really comfortable riding bike.


----------



## Kstone (Aug 19, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Love the pictures and the attempt but as a Safety Advisory DO NOT ATTEMPT The Reg Trademark @tripple3 Batman no hands middle finger flying dead pigeon stomping Reg Trademark @Kstone  or even the sideways gooseneck picture of @Desireé  without proper PPE! A leather (vintage) helmet and down vest and shorts are required! And no "Daisy Dukes"! Cape optional Duhr!





.... I forgot I had stepped on a dead pigeon...
 that was terrrrible. Thanks for the reminder! 





Over here today was an exciting day. @Floyd was just about the kindest human being and welded my two main riders for me. I'm so appreciative of him making me road worthy. There are not enough thanks I can give him. As always, I am so grateful for the amazing people I have met through this hobby.

So as the sun was setting, I took lovely miss Columbia out for her first ride in quite some time! It was quite the change from the Roady. I think a celebratory ride in the city is calling my name tomorrow.


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 19, 2017)

Kstone said:


> .... I forgot I had stepped on a dead pigeon...
> that was terrrrible. Thanks for the reminder!
> 
> 
> ...




Best thanks for a welder is cash! Medium wad 1's make it look like a lot (trust me I've been to the strip district a time or 3) anyway they have to put cucumber slices on their eyes at night! How about that Gorilla face you promised @Kstone ?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 19, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I rode my Hammond Motorcycle today for the first time in 3 months.  I had to have a flat fix, fenders pinstriped, extra springs added to the seat, switch to the headlight relocated, tore apart the carb, cleaned it  and a bunch of other odds and ends.
> 
> View attachment 662795
> 
> ...



o man is that nice Chris I like it .from bicycle larry


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 19, 2017)

Picked this up and put it together today for an afternoon ride...2017 Columbia Superb 5...
Rode to the store for burrito supplies...



 

8 burritos...


 



 

 

 

 

Great day for a bike ride!!...


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 19, 2017)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Picked this up and put it together today for an afternoon ride...2017 Columbia Superb 5...
> Rode to the store for burrito supplies...
> View attachment 663005
> 
> ...




Only on a bike ride could you combine Holland and Mexico love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Aug 19, 2017)

GREAT ride with my Foothill Flyers!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Desireé said:


> GREAT ride with my Foothill Flyers!
> View attachment 663047 View attachment 663048 View attachment 663049 View attachment 663050 View attachment 663051 View attachment 663052 View attachment 663053 View attachment 663054



Looks like a great ride out, lots of happy people!
Nice photos.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 20, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Love the pictures and the attempt but as a Safety Advisory DO NOT ATTEMPT The Reg Trademark @tripple3 Batman no hands middle finger flying dead pigeon stomping Reg Trademark @Kstone  or even the sideways gooseneck picture of @Desireé  without proper PPE! A leather (vintage) helmet and down vest and shorts are required! And no "Daisy Dukes"! Cape optional Duhr!



I'll spare you the sight of me in my "Daisy Dukes"; nobody needs to see that on a Sunday morning!
Or ever.


----------



## mrg (Aug 20, 2017)

Another fun ride with the Foothill Flyer crew


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 20, 2017)

A couple more from the Hamb Drags that a friend took of me, that I didn't know about. WARNING! Old Men Playing Badly!! LOL


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2017)

Desireé said:


> GREAT ride with my Foothill Flyers!
> View attachment 663047 View attachment 663048 View attachment 663049 View attachment 663050 View attachment 663051 View attachment 663052 View attachment 663053 View attachment 663054



 I love the people *UP* at the foothill flyers. Great shots thanks for posting those 
 I rode my Elgin Tiki cruiser 45 miles to get there and couldn't go any further after that. Thanks to all the good folks up there helping me feel better and @Cory bringing me home 


 

 

 

 
 I think my problem was I was at the difficult portion of the ride in the heat of the day; that's why they do Evening   rides in the summer...duh


----------



## StoneWoods (Aug 20, 2017)

Took the Traveler to park cars for Boy Scouts


----------



## None (Aug 20, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I love the people *UP* at the foothill flyers. Great shots thanks for posting those
> I rode my Elgin Tiki cruiser 45 miles to get there and couldn't go any further after that. Thanks to all the good folks up there helping me feel better and @Cory bringing me home
> View attachment 663168 View attachment 663169 View attachment 663170 View attachment 663172
> I think my problem was I was at the difficult portion of the ride in the heat of the day; that's why they do Evening   rides in the summer...duh




Hope you're feeling much better today. Thanks for coming out.


----------



## buickmike (Aug 20, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Hope you're feeling much better today. Thanks for coming out.




That was quite a pull trippe. In what appears to be long miles thru the desert. No doubt it was the thought of seeing the Monrovia maven in person that pulled you forward. Upon reaching your goal- the fountain in the park pray tell were you driving no hands? Or was it more like a V for victory....


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2017)

buickmike said:


> That was quite a pull trippe. In what appears to be long miles thru the desert. No doubt it was the thought of seeing the Monrovia maven in person that pulled you forward. Upon reaching your goal- the fountain in the park pray tell were you driving no hands? Or was it more like a V for victory....



 I rode until I threw up. 
 And then I rode the last 5 miles and threw up some more.
 When I reached the park I couldn't have an ice cream sandwich....
 The foothill Flyers are all wonderful people and made me feel better.
 The Cyclone Coasters were there too; also making me feel better 
Great friends made the ride great!


----------



## buickmike (Aug 20, 2017)

But you made it coon tail and all


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 20, 2017)

Long day already and I really need a nap.  Got up early, loaded up the Lenton, and headed to Stevo's house.
It was earlier than this, and in fact, it was still dark when we took off riding.



Steve and I left Castle Hills to meet the Sunday crack-of-dawn riding group in Alamo Heights.
I wanted Steve to ride his Mercian, but he had his World Sport 2-speed auto ready to go (after ride photo)



We really just made a guest appearance at the group ride morning round up (I'm good with that, today's ride made 110 mi for me for the week, and I've made at least that far the last 3 weeks).
Our cameo was to see Lou debuting his new '78 Charrel, which has been a two-month project for him.



Charrel is a holy-grail French rando, and the man never made two frames the same, which has added to the effort for Lou and Hank working on the restoration.



Really nice touches - the fork looks like a wisp and my photo can't do the fork crown justice.



Drillium on the drivetrain



It's Very French



Including a fancy slotted stem for the brake cable wiring (which I didn't quite get in focus).



So the group headed south into downtown, and we headed back west to Castle Hills.
The reason was our combined BD lunch.  I turn 60 on Tuesday, and Stevo turns 60 on Wednesday.
(my at-rest pulse is 42, and BP same as when I was 19.)
We've been riding bikes together since 6th grade, and been celebrating birthdays together since college - we had a smoker to stoke.



brisket, pork ribs, Falls City sausage, and just now making room for the chicken - different rubs on everything.
Need to add great brews and 9-ball during the stoking cycles.  Wild Sour, Stone Mocha IPA is creamy fantastic, and a fresh home-brewed batch of Pliny the Elder (Stevo buys his ingredients from Russian River Brewery).
Steve made a killer carrot cake - as good as his mom used to make.
.  


The smoked chicken was for the caesar salad - my daughter is never out of training.  She and Steve's younger daughter (same age) were joining us for lunch.  We were also making an early lunch of it, because Steve's wife had a hospital shift at 1pm.
Here's me and the Champ.



After everything I ate, I'm ready for that nap now.  Plus it's too hot outside to do anything else.

I will add, my 24-mi neighborhood loop, 1200' climb, yesterday, was an amazing morning.  It was completely dry and absolutely chilly until the sun popped up about 8am - then it quickly got hot, but I was already on my way home.  People living in hot and humid don't quite understand what our brutal south Texas summer sun adds to that.  But, it's the same thing that keeps us riding all winter.  
pss - my daughter is training in a gym that's not air-conditioned because she likes their equipment - she's tougher than all of us put together.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2017)

First time I had this one out in about three years. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> Long day already and I really need a nap.  Got up early, loaded up the Lenton, and headed to Stevo's house.
> It was earlier than this, and in fact, it was still dark when we took off riding.
> View attachment 663358
> Steve and I left Castle Hills to meet the Sunday crack-of-dawn riding group in Alamo Heights.
> ...





That just made me hungry--Woman where's my dinner!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 20, 2017)

Went for a morning ride/hike...about four hours...Old Westfield rider that goes and goes...
Still a few small farms left...



 

 

Left my bike down at the bottom of the hills...here is the view from Lone Tree...



 

Saw some domesticated goats on the way down...



 

Great morning for a ride and hike!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2017)

I have this super cool "arm extension" tool to reach under the car to get the eight ball valve cap which  Always rolls past your reach...


 



I needed to replenish the electrolytes that I depleted yesterday with some Gatorade; after I pulled cash at the bank...


 

 

 


 I never played the lottery but I am feeling pretty lucky and it is up to $650 million so I paid the two dollars for one....



 Stay tuned to see how much I win.
I hear it's Wednesday. I hope I don't have to turn on the TV.
That's my awesome 36 Packard, rolls for days.


----------



## Kevin LeRoy (Aug 20, 2017)

I've taken up riding my '72 Schwinn collegiate in the evening on the weekends.


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 20, 2017)

Today i took the wards milytar ladys to my girl...and i took theDX milytar for me


----------



## Kstone (Aug 20, 2017)

Had a wonderful day in the city today.
Ahhh...such a good life.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Aug 20, 2017)

Helped a friend clean up his Monark Elgin that his father bought brand new and went for a little spin. Great bike and story. 
Frank






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Aug 20, 2017)

Oh well


----------



## mike j (Aug 20, 2017)

I just have to ask Shawn, do they get ridden off the deck?


Freqman1 said:


> Was only able to give it a quick check ride tonight but plan to get some miles this weekend! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 662557






Freqman1 said:


> First time I had this one out in about three years. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 663395


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 20, 2017)

Shadows getting longer, days getting shorter, and streetlights coming on earlier - anyone else feel summer slowly slipping away?


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 20, 2017)

Early morning ride for Sunday breakfast and evening ride for root beer floats. ... Sue is definitely happy with her decision to keep the Blue Phantom. ...


----------



## izee2 (Aug 20, 2017)

Day late but on Saturday my daughter and I were invited by the Northeast PA Vintage Military Vehicle Group to ride our Military bikes in a parade. I had my boys G519 and my daughter had the girls version. About a 1/4 mile from our house the rear hub in her bike had what I would describe as a catastrophic failure. She hit the brake and it locked up solid. Walked it back home and grabbed our Military Compax and pedaled on.  Got to the parade and our group was lined up behind a dragster. They drove it thru the entire parade...2 miles. It was cool, but loud ,and we got to experience up close and personal burnouts. I finally had it and challenged him to a race. You can see the fear in his eyes and how he raised his hands to surrender instead of being embarrassed!! 









Couple pics of the staging










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 20, 2017)

early mead pathfinder. ............... 

ok so obviously i didn't really ride it today..... 

but i did get some nice display wheels and a more usable seat today from @kinglouie  

i have to finish a couple other projects first,but this is next in line.no paint left and some serious repair work needed. I will replace the right seat stay and may have to fab a new drop out,but that's not a problem.


----------



## mrg (Aug 21, 2017)

Dang it's already starting to get dark earlier! I guess that SUN RAY is a sign!


----------



## Floyd (Aug 21, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Had a wonderful day in the city today.
> Ahhh...such a good life.
> 
> View attachment 663539




Awesome pic! I cant wait to get back there!!


----------



## LouB (Aug 21, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> Long day already and I really need a nap.  Got up early, loaded up the Lenton, and headed to Stevo's house.
> It was earlier than this, and in fact, it was still dark when we took off riding.
> View attachment 663358
> Steve and I left Castle Hills to meet the Sunday crack-of-dawn riding group in Alamo Heights.
> ...



The very best part of this is the last photo of you and your daughter with those big smiles.  Happy Birthday Ron.  May we keep riding...well...till we can't!


----------



## Cory (Aug 21, 2017)

Happy 3 year Anniversary to WHAT BIKE DID YOU RIDE TODAY?
Can't believe where this thread has gone, where it's riders have peddled.  I have put a lot of miles on this thread, lol. 
I would like to call out @rustjunkie for the creation and @tripple3 for keeping it at the top of the page for all to find with his crazy miles he puts on and great pictures he post.

On to the business. .....
Today I'm riding my 78 Spitfire birthday bike. I'm on the Huntington Beach Pier in California watching the surf/surfers and drinking my morning fuel. 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Aug 21, 2017)

Just caught this group of surfers all dropping in at the same time. For those who are not familiar with surfing etiquette this is highly frowned upon. Unless you're all buddies having a good time (I still would not do it). This is known as the "Party Wave". 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2017)

Wow! 3 years and over 1/4 million views.
We've seen lots of great bikes taking us to many great places 
Been busy all day but just spun around the neighborhood on Leave It Be and parked back in the spot where we started


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 21, 2017)

I just got back from my evening ride on my first rode bike. This bike was a childhood gift from my parents, and has been in my possession for about 30 years. Its also the first bike I ever stripped down and refurbished,  It started out life as a red varsity.







 .

I like it more today than the day I got it. When it was given to me I was still to small to reach the pedals and my dad told me "Quit your complaining, it will fit you soon enough". He was good like that. I just now remember the first bow he bought me, I wasn't strong enough to pull it back. He told me to start practicing. I used to try and draw that bow every single day and was so happy once I was finally strong enough to pull it back. It didn't take to long, just a month or two of practice. Like riding, archery has also stuck with me my entire life.


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 21, 2017)

MarkKBike said:


> I just got back from my evening ride on my first rode bike. This bike was a childhood gift from my parents, and has been in my possession for about 30 years. Its also the first bike I ever stripped down and refurbished,  It started out life as a red varsity.
> 
> View attachment 664036
> 
> ...



Outstanding! Amazing!


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 21, 2017)

I need to ride that! Beautiful bike I'm building a similar!


----------



## Jimmy V (Aug 21, 2017)

mrg said:


> Dang it's already starting to get dark earlier! I guess that SUN RAY is a sign!View attachment 663705View attachment 663706View attachment 663707View attachment 663708
> 
> View attachment 663709



The sun ray picture is great! Good eye to see that opportunity and take the picture. And the Schwinn fans might see that as a sign of Schwinn greatness LOL...


----------



## Jimmy V (Aug 21, 2017)

Cory said:


> Happy 3 year Anniversary to WHAT BIKE DID YOU RIDE TODAY?
> Can't believe where this thread has gone, where it's riders have peddled.  I have put a lot of miles on this thread, lol.
> I would like to call out @rustjunkie for the creation and @tripple3 for keeping it at the top of the page for all to find with his crazy miles he puts on and great pictures he post.
> 
> ...



My favorite thread on the CABE.  I like reading and learning about the bikes too of course, but my brain ends up overloaded with all the information that there is.  But this thread is fun and light and it's great to see people out riding their bikes.  And since I spend most every day wishing I was back in California, I'm especially fond of the Cali Cartel postings..  My excuse for not posting my ride photos is that I have a flip phone with a crappy camera and just need to take the time to figure out how to do it (and get a better camera). 
 So keep it up, and I hope to do my part someday.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 21, 2017)

1958 Raleigh and a Magnolia blossom in old Virginia; must be late summer.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 21, 2017)

Wow! Three years of bike rides from all over the world.
 Well over 7000 replies with the most member contribution of any thread I think. I love it!
 This is my 1940 Western Flyer heavy duty that I get to be second owner...



 

 

 
 I steer with my seat on this one 



 
 Keep this thread Rollin
 Enjoy the ride .


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 21, 2017)

tonight i rocked the huffy! 

got out right as the sun went down 

nice for some pics  

happy anniversary to what bike did you ride today! Thanks @rustjunkie!


----------



## mrg (Aug 21, 2017)

3 YEARS, WOW!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 22, 2017)

42 rollfast roadster


----------



## Roger seitzmeir (Aug 22, 2017)

Cruised my old hawthorn around 40 miles of central Tennessee hills. Trying to get ready for a long benefit ride. Need to tune the old rust bucket up a little, trashed the brakes going down some of the grades. The pictures a little dark because it was taken during the eclipse


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Love this thread.
Beautiful people, beautiful bicycles and some superb photography; but above all people getting out and riding their machines, long may it continue!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2017)

A lovely evening for a bike ride on my 42 Tiki cruiser


----------



## mrg (Aug 22, 2017)

Rode over to "MY" riverbed today,        https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rant-of-the-day-riverbed-blues.116384/#post-772635


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 23, 2017)

i rode klunkadelic to work today


----------



## StoneWoods (Aug 23, 2017)

I buzzed around on my b507.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 23, 2017)

... lovely evening for a ride on my 1940 Western Flyer


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 23, 2017)

A little skiptooth-to-Sturmey action: 1947 Schwinn New World.


----------



## mrg (Aug 23, 2017)

Seem like a lot of ford at the chariots show tonight


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 24, 2017)

Rode the Monark HTB into work today.




Saw a bike being consumed by a hungry car. Oh the humanity!


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 24, 2017)

Weather was great yesterday! Rode my 1949 Airman for the first time since I got him, it was time, he's been in the hanger to long!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 24, 2017)

Took the new addition for its first ride last night.  Thank you @azbug-i


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 24, 2017)

Beautiful bike! @Neanderthal77


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 24, 2017)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Took the new addition for its first ride last night.  Thank you @azbug-i
> 
> View attachment 665156 View attachment 665157






azbug-i said:


> Beautiful bike! @Neanderthal77



Dang the DBR gets around!


----------



## kreika (Aug 24, 2017)

Heading to the post office. Something was accidentally shipped to me that wasn't mine. Oopsie all fixed.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 24, 2017)

kreika said:


> View attachment 665223
> Heading to the post office. Something was accidentally shipped to me that wasn't mine. Oopsie all fixed.



Lets see more of that klunker your rollin! Dont tease!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 24, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Dang the DBR gets around!




It has now found a long term home and won't be going anywhere.


----------



## kreika (Aug 24, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> Lets see more of that klunker your rollin! Dont tease!






 

 

 
Love this klunker. Only complaint the cranks are a little long on the low corner turns. Scraaaaaape.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 24, 2017)

kreika said:


> View attachment 665227 View attachment 665228 View attachment 665229
> Love this klunker. Only complaint the cranks are a little long on the low corner turns. Scraaaaaape.



Thats very kool! Nice ride!


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 24, 2017)

It has been "Board Tracker" day, (waiting for boxes to ship a couple bikes out)! Built these 2 bikes during the last 2 years. Love these bikes, but at 61, riding these does remind you of the movie "No Country For Old Men" !! Ready for the recliner!! LOL


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 24, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> It has been "Board Tracker" day, (waiting for boxes to ship a couple bikes out)! Built these 2 bikes during the last 2 years. Love these bikes, but at 61, riding these does remind you of the movie "No Country For Old Men" !! Ready for the recliner!! LOL
> 
> View attachment 665261 View attachment 665262 View attachment 665263



Nice bikes, great photos!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 24, 2017)

Took the new one for another ride around town.


 

 

 

This is an old Sinclair service station.  Hoping the new owners don't tear it down.


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 24, 2017)

You might want to shore up that SE Kansas one "hole" before the 2nd Annual Oldfarts Swap Meet? And start collecting some corn cobs because I think it's going to be huge! @oldfart36 it's going Nationwide!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 24, 2017)

Today I rode my 1937 Syracuse down to the end of the Balboa Peninsula, and then over to the Huntington Beach pier, and Home; just under 30 miles


 

 
I met another Rider at Great Mex and invited him to the Cyclone Coaster ride on September 3...


 

 

 

 
 Great Ahi sandwich at TK Burger 


 

 
 I felt privileged to be approached by the neighborhood kids to fix their bikes and air up the ball.  What a great day.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 24, 2017)

I finally got my '47 Columbia on the road. It's a mix of parts but a fun rider for now.


----------



## mrg (Aug 24, 2017)

Rode over to the space center this afternoon


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 25, 2017)

55 Westfield  

 one of my dope Shur-spins.this one kustomized by joe himself. It will be going on my 53 columbia as there is something special coming from the shur-spin factory real soon.

my fave morning hilltop ............... 

word up yo!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 25, 2017)

kreika said:


> View attachment 665227 View attachment 665228 View attachment 665229
> Love this klunker. Only complaint the cranks are a little long on the low corner turns. Scraaaaaape.




Um, killer. Anytime you want to put that front brake to good use - come on up. 

Prewar bottom bracket is higher for less scrape action.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 25, 2017)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Took the new one for another ride around town.
> View attachment 665369 View attachment 665370 View attachment 665371 View attachment 665372This is an old Sinclair service station.  Hoping the new owners don't tear it down. View attachment 665373




Bike looks great without those junky lights on it, nice acquisition.

But I think you should sell me the bars, top dollar paid.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 25, 2017)

JLB back on the road, the lunchtimes with Cody


----------



## Rollo (Aug 25, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 66552755 Westfield  View attachment 665528 one of my dope Shur-spins.this one kustomized by joe himself. It will be going on my 53 columbia as there is something special coming from the shur-spin factory real soon.View attachment 665529my fave morning hilltop ............... View attachment 665530word up yo!



... Love the  time worn look of your Shur-Spin! ... Joe just made this one for my Westfield ...


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 25, 2017)

Rollo said:


> ... Love the  time worn look of your Shur-Spin! ... Joe just made this one for my Westfield ...
> 
> View attachment 665652 View attachment 665653



Thanks!I dig that two tone prop, looks great.


----------



## mrg (Aug 25, 2017)

Took the hotrod 53/4 Jag out today


----------



## TINYuproar (Aug 25, 2017)

Took the hex to the bike shop today.  Had quite the crowd of bike mechanics gathered 'round to look at her.  8 miles round trip.  All I did after @Kstone delivered her was pump up them Western Auto tires!   
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 25, 2017)

I had a great time riding my 1940 Western Flyer to the bank nonstop


 

 


 All kinds of  beautiful plants in this
@schwinnja


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 25, 2017)

TINYuproar said:


> Took the hex to the bike shop today.  Had quite the crowd of bike mechanics gathered 'round to look at her.  8 miles round trip.  All I did after @Kstone delivered her was pump up them Western Auto tires!   View attachment 665725View attachment 665726View attachment 665727View attachment 665728View attachment 665729View attachment 665730View attachment 665731
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice! Tho not orig, it looks like that fork could use some serious love:eek:


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 25, 2017)

Back 40 on the Typhoon, probably not a great idea riding out there on the 50 year old "maypops"?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Aug 25, 2017)

You're so rad <3 love those pants and those boots. Glad you're enjoying her! 





TINYuproar said:


> Took the hex to the bike shop today.  Had quite the crowd of bike mechanics gathered 'round to look at her.  8 miles round trip.  All I did after @Kstone delivered her was pump up them Western Auto tires!   View attachment 665725View attachment 665726View attachment 665727View attachment 665728View attachment 665729View attachment 665730View attachment 665731
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssc (Aug 25, 2017)

Put together the 39 this week. Took it out for a shake down cruise to Huntington Beach.
Cheers, Steve


----------



## SHO2010 (Aug 25, 2017)

1954 Schwinn 3 speed Jaguar.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 25, 2017)

installed a bendix aviation 2 speed on the crusty westy today. Picked it up from a cabe member a lil while back. 

 happy ridin!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 25, 2017)

Visited Orange County today and stopped in at two famous custom car shops to talk bikes..


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 26, 2017)

I try and ride as many as possible per day go in and out with a different one change up my outfit....

and borrow my pals bikes and have a photo shoot of my own! 

n













































How do you all like the Top Flite? "Lightnin'"


----------



## Fltwd57 (Aug 26, 2017)

A refreshing morning blast on ye olde Evans McCrusty before the heat sets in...


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 26, 2017)

Rollo said:


> ... Love the  time worn look of your Shur-Spin! ... Joe just made this one for my Westfield ...
> 
> View attachment 665652 View attachment 665653



This one is on my 42 rollfast roadster 

i just took what joe did a lil further  

this i just got in stock form from another cabe member and kustomized it myself to match my 41 firestone. Ill be getting something new from joe tomorrow for the 55.cant wait.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 26, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> How do you all like the Top Flite? "Lightnin'"



Oh my goodness gracious I'm in LOVE


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 26, 2017)

Nice morning ride on the Alameda Creek trail...
Starting out...



 



 



 



 

 



 

Great morning for a ride!!...


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 26, 2017)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Took the new addition for its first ride last night.  Thank you @azbug-i
> 
> View attachment 665156 View attachment 665157



Loving this one. ... 35 ?


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 26, 2017)

Great day to be alive and ride a bicycle.  While mapping out details and stops for our first "Cranky Cycles" bike ride today we found a few cool places to stop and a Church was having a historic tour and allowed us to ring the bells. ....very unique experience. ..


----------



## Floyd (Aug 26, 2017)

Rode my Evans in Pittsburgh today. It was a very special day as i am making a comeback from an accident 7 weeks ago. I am slow, i am sore....but i am incredibly blessed to be able to do this after experiancing the dificulty of life without the use of my legs. Had some Kool Kats with me for the experience! A very memorable day!


----------



## mike j (Aug 26, 2017)

Rode the "old neighborhood" today. Nice interconnecting rail trails that get you off the main roads, and travel from town to town. These abandoned rail systems are a great resource, the majority of the work was done decades ago.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 26, 2017)

I rode my 36 Electric down to the Redbox to return a movie 


 

 
 This bike is really, really heavy


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 26, 2017)

Cleaned up the kickstand and saddle bag a bit today; gave this Raleigh a little oil as well. Fun bike. It's hard not to choose this bike from the stable when I want a comfortable ride.


----------



## TINYuproar (Aug 27, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice! Tho not orig, it looks like that fork could use some serious love:eek:




The fork is torched.  During the acquisition, I had quite a few peanut gallery comments regarding originality.  Light is missing.  Fork is random, though the rockers are still intact.  It's been said that the fenders are still original though.  Rear rack is damaged at mount point.  I have some custom plans for her.  More to come! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 27, 2017)

Different day different bikes. ....


----------



## frank 81 (Aug 27, 2017)

Rode this 41 C Model 5 Miles today. My daily ride to exercise the old Ticker.


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 27, 2017)

Rode the Winni trail from Belmont to downtown Laconia.  Stopped for lunch then continued on the Wow trail for a little bit.  Nice ride with the family.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 27, 2017)

The little man and I went for a ride to get hot dogs this evening.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 27, 2017)

Forgot about my Excelsior beer run the other evening.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 27, 2017)

1947 Schwinn Continental. Good weather here today.


----------



## mrg (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2017)

After I took one of the motorcycles out I took the Rat Phantom out for a spin today. Gorgeous day in Dixie! V/r Shawn


----------



## COB (Aug 27, 2017)

At the 50...


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 27, 2017)

I don't have another oldie to post tonight, but for my evening ride I decided to take out a bike from my past. I can't even remember the last time I rode this bike, but it was from a time in my life where I had more adrenaline than brain cells. Today, I'm sure I have even fewer, but I at least make a attempt to fully utilize the ones that remain. Earlier today I had a phone conversation with one of my old trail friends, and I'm sure that is what possessed me to take this one out tonight. I'm also aware I looked like a complete goofball from anyone who saw me riding this evening.

Back when this bike was built, my riding style was a little more aggressive than it is today. I got to tell you though, getting out on this beast had me hitting curbs a little faster than I have been. I was also looking to take those little drops instead of riding around them. This tank rode like a Cadillac, and tired me out much faster than the bikes I have been riding recently.

It was fun, but not something I want to do everyday anymore. Next post I will be back on a oldie.


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 27, 2017)

Rode this today. It looked like this just a few hours earlier. Thanks Eric!!!


----------



## Duchess (Aug 27, 2017)

Went to go for a long bike ride with a writing break and discovered my laptop was MIA when I got there. In a panic, I drove back to look for it on the road to no avail. Four books not backed up in a while since I lost the cable to my external drive, the design for a boat build, photos I'd rather not some weird stranger see, and all kinds of information that could be used in nefarious ways. I put out notices with a fairly substantial reward and as my life was flashing before me (it seemed stuck for a while on the scene of a couch), a savior called with my computer and I had it back within the hour and he wouldn't even take any money for it. May God, Buddha, Athena, etc. bless that man because, though I had an abbreviated ride to the beach, I stopped short of riding straight into the water to a liquid demise (or burning everything down and disappearing like Kaiser Soze). Appropriately, this is Dead Horse Beach.










And some strange woman was setting up a memorial to someone in a parking space across the street. I am thankful it wasn't for me, though I'm not sure my people would be so willing to publicly mark my demise, though if it were my sister doing so, it would be a bunch of Yankee Candles that would fool everyone into thinking someone baked fresh blueberry muffins leading to much disappointment when they merely encountered a photo of me.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Aug 27, 2017)

Took a ride over to the Route 66 car show yesterday!
Frank














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 27, 2017)

this morning i rolled the hotrod swapmeet racer and the lbc swap.only pic i took cuz i was busy buyin stuff and chillin with the boyz!


----------



## TR6SC (Aug 27, 2017)

Rode the Randonneur up the 101 from Eureka to Arcata. Not a long ride, but there's about 7 miles of freeway to deal with. When I got to Arcata, I leaned the bike up against the receptacles. A plazoid (stoner that lives with dog in the plaza) must have been more stoned than I, because he asked if I was throwing the bike away!


He must not have seen the movie where Ernest P. Worrell finds his dog in the trash can and says, "Who would throw away a perfectly good dog?"


----------



## sccruiser (Aug 27, 2017)

Beautiful Saturday in Alameda with the Rolling Relics.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Aug 27, 2017)

Family night ride


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 27, 2017)

Stopped by the store to stock up for a BBQ/Swim afternoon...


 
Went for a ride after the swim...
Mission Peak in the background...



 

Finishing up my sunset ride...


 

Great day for riding!!...


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 28, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Back 40 on the Typhoon, probably not a great idea riding out there on the 50 year old "maypops"?View attachment 665745
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I like to think of them as "maynotpops", whilst attempting to ride with crossed fingers.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Pedal pushers said:


> View attachment 667184 Family night ride
> View attachment 667185
> View attachment 667186
> View attachment 667187
> View attachment 667188



That " Victorian " looks even more enigmatic at night, lovely photos.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Took these photos on Saturday, but haven't had time to post till now, forgive my tardiness.
Went out with my missus to Cholsey balloon festival. A rare shot of her on a bike. I offered a choice of classics to ride, but she insists on riding a bike that stops as well as it goes, her words.....

 
This guy was doing a little demonstration display.....

 
Unfortunately, moments later he managed to set fire to the balloon and missed the crowd by feet.....

 
Last of the balloons to ascend on the night.....

 
Riding home, encidered.....

 
There she goes!

 
Enjoy your riding!


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 28, 2017)

I laced up a set of hoops for the Autocycle over the weekend. I'm really happy to have my bike on the road again. 
-Jake


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Today is a national holiday over here. I took advantage of an extra day off to get out at sunrise this morning for a 20 mile jaunt on the Rochester.....


 
Rode in a big loop to and from Wallingford. Stopped near Blewburton Hill hillfort again, can never quite fully appreciate the sheer volume of labour involved in digging out these terraces in pure chalk.....

 
Feets up Fixie Freewheeling, a kind of Desireé & Hippie Mike hybrid.....

 
It's the busiest time of year for farmers here, just finished harvesting the wheat.....

 
The cows are happy in the early morning sunshine.....

 
Couldn't resist stopping by this English Oak in just about the last standing field of wheat for miles.....

 
Noticed this fresh "beefsteak" fungus hiding inside the tree, bit of a death knell for it, but, all things must pass.....

 
A renovated barn in North Moreton.....

 
Back into Wallingford and preparations are well under way for next weekends "Bunkfest"; they're building a stage in the old Saxon Kinecroft (cattle pound).....

 
3 days of traditional music and dance, can't wait!

Cruised round the back lanes of Wallingford, bike and bricks. So many bricks.....

 
Happy riding!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Riding over to see my mum this evening.
A couple of shots from my favourite footpath between the village of Benson and the hamlet of Rokemarsh.....

 

 

Sunset along Berrick Road.....

 

Rode a different road into Chalgrove this evening and stopped to admire the old watermill, appropriately in Mill Lane, who 'd a thunk it lol.....

 
Enjoy your day people!


----------



## COB (Aug 28, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> I laced up a set of hoops for the Autocycle over the weekend. I'm really happy to have my bike on the road again.
> -Jake
> 
> View attachment 667466
> ...



How did your rim get bent like that?


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 28, 2017)

COB said:


> How did your rim get bent like that?



Head on collision with another cyclist. No injuries.


----------



## COB (Aug 28, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Head on collision with another cyclist. No injuries.



Yikes!


----------



## COB (Aug 28, 2017)

Put a new set of tires on the Schwinn Wasp this evening after the original Typhoon Cord on the front gave up the ghost. Took it for a ride and took the opportunity to take a photo of the bike in front of my 6 year old granddaughter's first attempt at growing sunflowers. I think she did ok!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2017)

I rode all of these: my '36 Packard for practice.
This President is awesome; very smooth.


 

 

 
... of course I did


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 28, 2017)

Took the 67 Racer for a short shakedown ride to see if everything is working ok. Picked it up a few weeks ago as a basket case with the rear wheel bent badly. Relaced another rim for the rear wheel.  The bike cleaned up really well.

The  bike rides smooth and I really like the 23" frame. It fits me better than my ballooners.  I still have to order a set of new S-6  tires. The whole bike only cost me as much as one new whitewall tire will.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 28, 2017)

Nice day today, rainy day tomorrow. Storm clouds gathering this evening, but still cool and dry. Down to the park with this 1958 Raleigh.













You can see the anachronistic badge on this bike. I had two Raleigh badges on hand when I re-built it: a 1970s-era brass badge with the usual paint, and this much older badge. I decided to do something a little different and go with the old badge. The correct badge would be the silver finished model of the '40s-'60s. I had those two badges on hand, but not the silver one. Thankfully Raleigh used the same hole dimensions for a long time - even this really old badge fits 1950s-era holes (as did the 1970s badge). You can also see the outline and filled holes where someone had tried to fit this with a Schwinn badge.


----------



## mrg (Aug 28, 2017)

Monday nite car show


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 28, 2017)

Took out the 53 tonight and cruzed the hood with my son.


 

 he rolled my quadangle


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 28, 2017)

Some really great shots today!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 29, 2017)

It's nice in the morning while it's cool and hardly any cars on the road.
 I am on my 1940 Western Flyer; I love it 


 

 

 

 
 I've been practicing


----------



## tech549 (Aug 29, 2017)

took the day off ,westin wanted to go on a ride,didnt think I would get my doors blown off by a mongoose!!!  and he is loving it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 29, 2017)

Took JLB for a spin to procure a battery for the scale in order to get the shipping done for the day.
Getting hot out there! 



 

 



Spotted some fruit trees I'd not seen before...what are they?


----------



## tech549 (Aug 29, 2017)

after a day of riding,fishing,and recking the house the wife came home,we had to hit the high road!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 29, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> 1968 Rickman Metisse Mk IV Triumph 500View attachment 668002
> I hope someone is interested. This was state of the art motocross for the mid 60's. Fiberglas bodywork. All nickel oil in frame. Ceriani forks. Akront rims. Starts with a gentle kick. Purrs like a kitten. The gas is $6 a gallon because non ethanol fuel is a must. Modern gas eats up the tank.



Beautiful little "mongrel", looks cool in blue!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 29, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> It's nice in the morning while it's cool and hardly any cars on the road.
> I am on my 1940 Western Flyer; I love it
> View attachment 667940 View attachment 667937 View attachment 667938 View attachment 667939
> I've been practicing



Sir, I think you may be approaching nirvana!
Practicing evidently pays.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 29, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Sir, I think you may be approaching nirvana!
> Practicing evidently pays.



 It comes with the big goofy grin


----------



## tryder (Aug 29, 2017)

Found that my kickstand goes forward another click and my N.D. makes a click when I put on the brakes and there is a slight wobble at the front wheel.  The seat is holding up great and I really appreciate the help I received when the front spring decided not to sit on its perch.  My guess with my rear hub is that its  brake did not like going down that big hill on the last R,R. ride and that I should have put oil in it right away.  I have been around old bikes for a long time but this bike is my first N.D rider and I am lov'n it...these old Schwinns can really glide...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 29, 2017)

cds2323 said:


> Took the 67 Racer for a short shakedown ride to see if everything is working ok. Picked it up a few weeks ago as a basket case with the rear wheel bent badly. Relaced another rim for the rear wheel.  The bike cleaned up really well.
> 
> The  bike rides smooth and I really like the 23" frame. It fits me better than my ballooners.  I still have to order a set of new S-6  tires. The whole bike only cost me as much as one new whitewall tire will.View attachment 667681 View attachment 667682 View attachment 667683





Those electroforged Schwinn 3-speeds of the '60s-70s are still undervalued in today's market. They're heavy, but solid and reliable bikes. They also come in full-size frames for adults. I love ballooners, but their frames are often small. Your 3-speed came out great. Nice color.


----------



## sccruiser (Aug 29, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> I laced up a set of hoops for the Autocycle over the weekend. I'm really happy to have my bike on the road again.
> -Jake
> 
> View attachment 667466
> ...



Great to see this one back on the road again ! Survived the Streets of San Francisco !!!!


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 30, 2017)

Put some mud on them pretty tires today! The bike also received a compliment today, so that felt nice.

First time I took this one off road, it handled pretty good. Only problem I encountered is I found I did not tighten the the stem bolt tight enough, and had to twist the fork a few times to align the handlebars back up. This wasn't a super long voyage, and more a test run.


----------



## Floyd (Aug 30, 2017)

53 Monark and 53 Columbia cruisin da Burgh!


----------



## John G04 (Aug 30, 2017)

Got a red schwinn hornet 1955 off of craigslist for a great deal. All i had to do was pump the tires a little bit for the red hornet and it rode great. Best part is its the same frame and size as my maroon already really like it. My line up is growing


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Kstone (Aug 30, 2017)

Back from vacation and loving being on these two wheels again. Was bummed I couldn't join @Floyd for his kick butt ride on the burgh. Glad to see you riding!


----------



## None (Aug 30, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Today is a national holiday over here. I took advantage of an extra day off to get out at sunrise this morning for a 20 mile jaunt on the Rochester.....View attachment 667524
> Rode in a big loop to and from Wallingford. Stopped near Blewburton Hill hillfort again, can never quite fully appreciate the sheer volume of labour involved in digging out these terraces in pure chalk.....View attachment 667546
> Feets up Fixie Freewheeling, a kind of Desireé & Hippie Mike hybrid.....View attachment 667547
> It's the busiest time of year for farmers here, just finished harvesting the wheat.....View attachment 667551
> ...




All of it, awesome! Lovely photos!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 30, 2017)

The Monark HTB was easiest to get to this morning so off to work it went. It even carried my lunch for me!


----------



## mrg (Aug 30, 2017)

A hot night at the Wednesday Car Show


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Desireé said:


> All of it, awesome! Lovely photos!



Many many thanks @Desireé


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Out at 6am, regular commute.
It's a cold morning, but the sun's on it's way.













1954 Rudge 'special' 3-speed with 52 teeth chainwheel.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 31, 2017)

nice ride right after a good rain on the 41 huffman


----------



## Floyd (Aug 31, 2017)

Cruisin the Schwaste thru my neighborhood. Hmmmmm halfpipe....


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 31, 2017)

Rode my 1936 Pierce. Still haven't found any other bike like mine. Great rider!











Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Detail shot from this mornings ride.
This '54 Rudge currently runs a bare steel, stripped down frame; may paint it someday, but love the way it looks. Even though it's a little crazy considering our climate.

 
Enjoy your rides!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 31, 2017)

My son and I took a quick ride to the store and always have to make a stop at the park.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 31, 2017)

This afternoon I rode my Western Flyer to get tacos at Tio Flaco's 


 

 

 

 
 I, also stopped at the park


----------



## mike j (Aug 31, 2017)

Went across the river today, ostensibly to bike, but ended up windsurfing. Wind was not predicted at all, but there were indications. Glad I brought everything. Biked around the park afterward, great afternoon.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 31, 2017)

I was sitting on my porch eating an ice cream sandwich and realized I should go for another ride ...


 

 

 

 
 I never regret riding my bike.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 31, 2017)

Went for my last ride in August...warm, but not like it will be for the next few days!...
My local trail closed for an upgrade...



 

Local high school getting an upgrade too...



 


 

Moon shot...



 

Great evening for a ride...


----------



## mrg (Aug 31, 2017)

A 90° evening so Rode over and watch some BMX races


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 1, 2017)

This pix is my latest. (just one)


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 1, 2017)

It's too hot to ride today. So I'm posting up the pack of hoodlum wild turkeys that roam around my neighborhood every morning.


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 1, 2017)

Dialed in my new '36 Rollfast today.


----------



## mrg (Sep 1, 2017)

Testing out the new fatter S7 tires, sounds weird but the old cemetery is the COOLEST place in town, 105°  (and I think the oldest) so took my time cutting thru


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 1, 2017)

Hot and hazy in the Bay Area...Jumped on the bike for a quick ride just before sundown...


 

 

 

 

 

Still sweating as I type this! time to jump in the pool...
Great evening for a quick ride...


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 1, 2017)

Had to go for a night ride while it is cool outside...feels great.



 

 

Great night for a ride...


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 2, 2017)

ventura.........nats weekend


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 2, 2017)

Out on the Rochester today, just running errands and cruising around town. Wallingford is in full on festival mode today, the annual Bunkfest is on; 3 days of traditional and roots music and dance.
Before hitting the bustle of the day I stopped for a coffee in the shade.
As well as all of the beautiful brick buildings we have some lovely, painted late-medieval buildings, this one now a great organic coffee and vegan cake shop.....

 
There are approximately 50 dance teams performing, from the very English.....


 

 
To something a little more exotic.....

 
Love this little Citroen 2CV Acadienne coffee cart.....

 
Had to head home for early evening, but will return to enjoy the pleasures of the beer tent later.
Over 40 ales & ciders (and 1 lager) to enjoy.
Enjoy riding!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 2, 2017)

Trying to wrap a project before it gets too hot, might already be too late tho!
Needed some washers so spun up to OSH.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 2, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Trying to wrap a project before it gets too hot, might already be too late tho!
> Needed some washers so spun up to OSH.
> 
> View attachment 669641 View attachment 669642 View attachment 669646 View attachment 669647
> ...



Great photos @rustjunkie , particularly love the shot in the tunnel, fantastic!


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 2, 2017)

Tho ok these two out riding today. First rides on both. Both bought here on the cabe. I'm looking for a rack and guard for the black one.  I think the black one is a 40 and the red is a 41


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 2, 2017)

Great day riding and exploring. Found some really nice artwork on some antique buildings.  Also bought a unbadged prewar boys bike I had to tow in hand back home from a garage sale,  it was a interesting ride back with it....


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 2, 2017)

I rode my Western Flyer to the bank 


 

 

 

 

 

 


 I upgraded my ice cream sandwich for Labor Day weekend "Its It"


----------



## mike j (Sep 2, 2017)

Yum, rode along the old D & H canal towpath today. 1820's to1860's, pre railroad. Nice linear park, a couple of moguls at first, but it gets better the further in you go. Great ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 2, 2017)

Hot one again today in the Bay Area...Here's the same ride as last night  (Post #7249)...better sky tonight for sure...



 

 

 

Great evening for a ride...


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 2, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Dialed in my new '36 Rollfast today.View attachment 669325



Awesome pic and bike there.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Big Moe (Sep 2, 2017)

Took the Colson Flyer for a ride around the neighborhood today after I installed the plunger horn I just got in the mail today. Now I just need a battery tube for the headlight. And maybe a rack. And a 1932 Missouri or Texas license plate. Anyone have an extra. Thanks Big Moe


----------



## Big Moe (Sep 2, 2017)

I still love this bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 3, 2017)

This morning I rode my 36 Packard over to the parking structure to watch the sunrise 


 

 

 

 
 Enjoy the ride


----------



## 56 Vette (Sep 3, 2017)

Doing a double back shift today, worked day shift, then back in on 3rd shift tonight, but couldn't help taking the newly finished X53 for a 3 mile ride today. This thing is a heavy beast, but rides pretty darn nice! Time to take a nap before heading back to work! Joe


----------



## mrg (Sep 3, 2017)

Put a few miles on this Elgin with the CC crew today


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Super great day on my 42 Tiki Elgin; Hippie Mike is on his Majestic 


 

 

 

 
 Those are old Goodyear G3 Tires with 45 more miles on them now and they had when he left 



 

 
 I'm not sure where these came from 



 

 

 

 

 
 These are a wonderful treat


----------



## marching_out (Sep 3, 2017)

The wife and I broke out the ratty Corvettes for a spin yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2017)

Heidi and I hit the North Augusta Greeneway this morning. I took out my '38 No-Nose and she on her trusty Super. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Sep 3, 2017)

Finally got the New Departure Triple Speed going on the klunker. Rode around Piermont tweaking it, and then out on the pier. This was the primary embarkation point for the vast majority of troops heading to the Europe during WW II. Camp Shanks was just over the hill. Many thanks to good Caber  Abe Lugo for giving me the Triple Speed manual, it helped immensely in so many ways. Great rider, I didn't want to stop.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 3, 2017)

Rode my 41 Colson Scout on the Gateway Coaster Marine, Illinois ride today.


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 3, 2017)

My girls went shopping.  I took a spin.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 3, 2017)

*Took both Corvettes out for a ride today.*


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 3, 2017)

Sues first ride on the fresh Crustoration on her Hornet , trouble free and the brakes work. ....lol..... getting good at servicing New Departures. ....


----------



## the2finger (Sep 3, 2017)

Rode a few around the front of the shop


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 3, 2017)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 670757 Rode a few around the front of the shop



You shoulda been riding that Header tank Higgins at the Sears Ride today. Where the Hell were you??


----------



## Floyd (Sep 4, 2017)

I met up with Kstone for an awesome ride in the city yesterday! We both put on more miles than we have in awhile. She rode her gorgeous Columbia and i took the Schwaste.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2017)

Rode a '36 Bluebird and a '39 Twin 60 all over Long Beach at this year's Cyclone Coasters Sears September Ride. These bikes were definitely NOT designed with a tall man in mind. My knees are killing me today


----------



## Kstone (Sep 4, 2017)

Had seriously one of the best rides this year with @Floyd .... Got to see new parts of the city I've never seen before.


----------



## the2finger (Sep 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> You shoulda been riding that Header tank Higgins at the Sears Ride today. Where the Hell were you??



Putting on a open track at Willow Springs for my Big Shelby Club. I wish I was at the beach on that turd


----------



## PreWarBikes (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## PreWarBikes (Sep 4, 2017)

PreWarBikes said:


> View attachment 670921



I rode the 1947 rollfast on the left


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2017)

Happy Labor Day! 
 Sometimes, it is very difficult to pick which of my wonderful, favorite, "Lots of love" bicycles to pull out for a ride...
1936 Electric; Schwinn built C model



 

 

 

 

 

 
 Enjoy the ride


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Sep 4, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Had seriously one of the best rides this year with @Floyd .... Got to see new parts of the city I've never seen before.
> 
> View attachment 670874
> 
> ...



Nice photos, looks you two had a great time!
Who's the guy on the bench?


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 4, 2017)

Took advantage of the cool morning to go for a nice ride from Fremont up through the Niles canyon to the little town of Sunol...



 

 

Niles Canyon...



 


 

PUC sign near the Sunol water temple...



 

Quick break near the cool water of Alameda Creek...



 

Heading back to Fremont...



 

Great morning for a long ride...


----------



## Floyd (Sep 4, 2017)

Old school cool vs new school cool today in da Burgh


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Nice photos, looks you two had a great time!
> Who's the guy on the bench?



The Sidewalk Judge


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 4, 2017)

Great way to end a 4 day weekend,  we were asked if we'd like to preview a garage sale for next weekend and and up buying another bike and miscellaneous goodies. 2nd time this weekend the 2 of us end up coming back with an extra bike .....


----------



## Duchess (Sep 4, 2017)

Came across the residence of an unknown artist who sculpts lawn decorations using junk as his medium. It was fun trying to figure out what the parts of things were from. I especially like this steamroller with a (way too small) helicopter rotor. These pics aren't very good, but I didn't want to flood this with a hundred details.











 

Sign says, "1939 Poland Never Again". The good side of my family (though my great-grandfather was decidedly not a contributor to any of that good unless it is entirely unwittingly) came over here from Poland because of WW1. His son signed up for WW2, joined the Navy, skipping the line to learn how to swim because he would either be sunk 1000 miles from anywhere to drown or be eaten by sharks anyway or he'd be able to cling to something and be saved right away. My practical grandfather. I hope this sign isn't prescient.









Rode way out on this low tide sand bar I usually easily kayak over made rideable by layers of shells—who needs a fat bike?


----------



## King Louie (Sep 4, 2017)

Two weeks of scorching heat , high humidity , fires , choking smoke and blinding ash it was a great night for a ride as the sun went down and the moon rose above the 1981 HUFFY Pro Thunder Max


----------



## mrg (Sep 4, 2017)

Rode over to a local car show this evening


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 5, 2017)

Waiting on chemex filter delivery..the French press doesn't yield enough go-juice per run, so on JLB to OSH for a return, then brefus with a big cup-o-joe


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2017)

I recently bought back the twin bar that I used to own.
 I built it back up today with Parts that I had. It rides real nice...


 

 

 

 
 Dig that badge


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 5, 2017)

Took Abigail out for a ride today,still have work to do,third of the way,1950 Deluxe Schwinn/ Lincoln Hollywood, new tubes, wrong grips,EVERY thing else original to this bike







Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 5, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I recently bought back the twin bar that I used to own.
> I built it back up today with Parts that I had. It rides real nice...
> View attachment 671760 View attachment 671761 View attachment 671762 View attachment 671763
> Dig that badge



That's a great looking bike, what is it exactly? I really like the way it looks!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 5, 2017)

Working the evening shift, so decided to take the ole Monark out for a spin. Oh, and my wife tagged along also. Got rid of the beard also, so now the Clooney resemblance is uncanny.



 

 

 

At the old train depot in town. The train stopped passing through about 40 years ago.



Remnants of the track.


 

 

 

 

Crawfish pond in the off-season.


----------



## Cory (Sep 5, 2017)

Some great post today, they make mine look bad. I just rebuilt the New Departure hub on my newly acquired Wasp and put some of Johns Chain tires on (thanks John!). I also installed a new heavy duty spring on it for my extra girth. It rides like a dream now. Got to thank @mrg for finding me the spring and @swinja for hooking me up with a free replacement spring bolt after I broke the original one. 

I had to toss this newer Persons on it to get it riding. I would love some opinions on whether to keep it or try something different. I am indifferent, but my gut tells me it looks wrong. Thanks for the help 













Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> That's a great looking bike, what is it exactly? I really like the way it looks!



Its a Snyder built twin bar that was probably badged a Hawthorne, mine is badged Rust Junkie and painted by the same.
Here's the thread https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/snyder-built-twin-bar.77912/

@Cory I think you should get the Wasp a Black saddle.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2017)

I went for a real nice ride on my Western Flyer today 


 

 

 
 It is so much fun to ride this bike


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 5, 2017)

Taking advantage of this nice evening weather. ..


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 5, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Its a Snyder built twin bar that was probably badged a Hawthorne, mine is badged Rust Junkie and painted by the same.
> Here's the thread https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/snyder-built-twin-bar.77912/
> 
> @Cory I think you should get the Wasp a Black saddle.
> View attachment 671968



Thanks for the link, so much to learn!


----------



## Cory (Sep 6, 2017)

Out on a full moon morning ride in Huntington Beach CA. Riding my 57 Wasp. 




Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Sep 6, 2017)

What's temp?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 6, 2017)

Cory said:


> Out on a full moon morning ride in Huntington Beach CA. Riding my 57 Wasp. View attachment 672208
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



 Dude I tried to text you but it said not delivered. I'm on my way now


----------



## Cory (Sep 6, 2017)

buickmike said:


> What's temp?



68 degrees [emoji1] 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Sep 6, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Dude I tried to text you but it said not delivered. I'm on my way now
> View attachment 672210 View attachment 672211



Lol, phone issues. Good ride this morning after Tripple3 catching up with me. 

Got some cool sunrise photos on the Huntington Beach pier.





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 6, 2017)

I rode my anniversary special Syracuse down to meet Cory at the Huntington Beach pier 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 It's a great day to go for a ride


----------



## Floyd (Sep 6, 2017)

Short jaunt today and tomorrow from Pittsburghs bicycle museum, Bicycle Heaven, to the doctors offices on the North side. 8 weeks and 2 days removed from traumatic injury!


----------



## Kstone (Sep 6, 2017)

Rode to work today and had a bummer of a day. So @Floyd met me outside of work and we went for a cruise. We pushed each other pretty hard up the hills. He let me ride his gorgeous cruiser which happened to match my pants pretty well. 

Had a great night with him and his friends. Loving the ride.


----------



## Kstone (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm dumb and pressed post instead of upload...
Can't pass up posting a photo of this gorgeous bike


----------



## None (Sep 6, 2017)

Cory said:


> Lol, phone issues. Good ride this morning after Tripple3 catching up with me.
> 
> Got some cool sunrise photos on the Huntington Beach pier.View attachment 672240View attachment 672241
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk




So beautiful! Epic sky.


----------



## mrg (Sep 6, 2017)

Summer evening car shows still going strong around here


----------



## Dan the bike man (Sep 7, 2017)

1899 Montgomery wards Hawthorne (with modern parts used by previous owner to make it rideable)


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 7, 2017)

Abigail,part 3 finished her up,built 3/22/50,original w/w u.s. royal masters split,new tires,tubes,grips,everything else original to this bike,waiting to hear from John Atkinson about a set of his killer red tread u.s. chains. She rides even better than she looks for a 68 year young bike that sat in storage for 30+ years.



Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 7, 2017)

TINYuproar said:


> Took the hex to the bike shop today.  Had quite the crowd of bike mechanics gathered 'round to look at her.  8 miles round trip.  All I did after @Kstone delivered her was pump up them Western Auto tires!   View attachment 665725View attachment 665726View attachment 665727View attachment 665728View attachment 665729View attachment 665730View attachment 665731
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice ride. You need some new forks real bad though.
Cheers! Shawn


----------



## Floyd (Sep 7, 2017)

Riding the Evans in Da Burgh


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2017)

*Collecting Smiles*
I had a really fun day riding my Elgin Tiki Cruiser; that everybody loves...
 OC mid week beach ride


 

 

 



 The very end of the Balboa Peninsula




 I had quite possibly the worlds greatest chili cheese omelette at Charlie's chili; pic taken from my table




 This is where I took my shoes off and got my feet wet ...


 

 

 


 and The best ice cream sandwich; what a great day.


----------



## Cory (Sep 7, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> *Collecting Smiles*
> I had a really fun day riding my Elgin Tiki Cruiser; that everybody loves...
> OC mid week beach ride
> View attachment 672862 View attachment 672863 View attachment 672864 View attachment 672865
> ...



This single post may brake The Cabe.......[emoji23] [emoji106]  
Sorry I missed the fun. Will ride this weekend!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 7, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Took Abigail out for a ride today,still have work to do,third of the way,1950 Deluxe Schwinn/ Lincoln Hollywood, new tubes, wrong grips,EVERY thing else original to this bikeView attachment 671766View attachment 671767View attachment 671768
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk



Took Abigail out for her 1st knock down ride,original tires started splitting, so i have a set of John's red chain treads on the way, popped a set of Schwinn grips on her,knocked 30+ years of detris off her,she rolls like butter! Some lucky gal is gonna park her cute tushie on her for our Left Coast Cycles Venice ride on 10/14/17[emoji23] 





Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 7, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> *Collecting Smiles*
> I had a really fun day riding my Elgin Tiki Cruiser; that everybody loves...
> OC mid week beach ride
> View attachment 672862 View attachment 672863 View attachment 672864 View attachment 672865
> ...



Like your style dude.


----------



## COB (Sep 7, 2017)

Today I rode this. Fun bike!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 7, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.






rustjunkie said:


> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*




Thank you


----------



## Rides4Fun (Sep 7, 2017)

Only have an OG '55 Schwinn Corvette, an OG '39 Westfield, and my '56 Schwinn Hornet (AKA " The Mutt")

Although she sports a coat of many colors and the painted wheel set may not be correct, she is a wonderful ride.  Rode her on a cool night tonight and love the way she glides over bumps with the springer front, spring saddle, and slightly under inflated tires!

Thought about sanding her down with a repaint to match the tank, but I get a lot of positive comments about the love she has received from her past owners since she was originally black, then painted red, then blue, along with the
other colors she sports as add-ons.

As my intro in to balloon tire bicycles,  I have more $ in her than I care to mention, but the journey has been very educational and personally rewarding.  Don't think I will ever get tired of taking her for a cruise!

Have a great evening and a great ride the next time you are able to get out!

Rides4Fun


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Sep 7, 2017)

Finally got this updated





I really missed it. The gt5 was getting tired anyway

Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 7, 2017)

Maiden voyage this evening after work. Getting closer. Whose got extra 30" no brace SB bars they would sell?


----------



## Kstone (Sep 8, 2017)

Ride to work.
"Some people feel the rain...others just get wet"


----------



## kwoodyh (Sep 8, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Ride to work.
> "Some people feel the rain...others just get wet"
> 
> View attachment 673058 View attachment 673059 View attachment 673060




Liquid Sunshine for the Infantryman!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Sep 8, 2017)

This turd, 45 or something Columbia heavily modified



Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 8, 2017)

joel.romeo.79 said:


> This turd, 45 or something Columbia heavily modifiedView attachment 673167
> 
> Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk



Looks sinister dude, like it.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 8, 2017)

COB said:


> Today I rode this. Fun bike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice bike!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Ride to work.
> "Some people feel the rain...others just get wet"
> 
> View attachment 673058 View attachment 673059 View attachment 673060



Love that middle photo!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 8, 2017)

Took a spin a few minutes ago to a yard sale around the corner...think I found my new bike helmet, or maybe a headlight!


----------



## sccruiser (Sep 8, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Took a spin a few minutes ago to a yard sale around the corner...think I found my new bike helmet, or maybe a headlight!
> 
> View attachment 673242 View attachment 673244



You gotta bundle that Hair dryer and the Light behind it and wire the light in the dryer head and make a  display spotlight for your heavy hitter bikes !!!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 8, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Took a spin a few minutes ago to a yard sale around the corner...think I found my new bike helmet, or maybe a headlight!
> 
> View attachment 673242 View attachment 673244




Just rivet a leather chin strap to it and your set.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 8, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Just rivet a leather chin strap to it and your set.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 8, 2017)

Happy Friday!
 Rolling Fenderless on my twin bar


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 8, 2017)

Date night  ? Sues maiden voyage on the new to her 46 Lincoln. ....


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 8, 2017)

Rolled the 36's around town tonight.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 9, 2017)

Sleep is overrated  , very very late last night or very very early this morning while just about everyone was asleep I did some parts swapping to make the Blue Phantom a complete  ( mismatched but correct fork /front fender and tank ) bike. Test ride before I went in, Sue will be excited. .... ( yawning ).........


----------



## TINYuproar (Sep 9, 2017)

sccruiser said:


> Great to see this one back on the road again ! Survived the Streets of San Francisco !!!!




HOW DID THAT HAPPEN?!?!?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 9, 2017)

SKIPPY IN HIS NEW HOME
All tuned up and rides great again






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 9, 2017)

Beautiful day here in the 626, took a spin on JLB for some sand paper and cup of coffee.




Ain't it the truth


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 9, 2017)

Putting some miles on the Trek


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 9, 2017)

If you can't tell by all the pictures we loved our ride today.  When sad news is good news,  Nickel Plate Road 624 has been on display here for more than 60 years deteriorating . A operational train museum in Ft. Wayne Indiana has been given the train and a restoration to put back in service will be underway soon.  Neat to have been able to recreate a picture from the 50s with old bicycles. ......


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 9, 2017)

Took a spin with the mrs on JLB & the Carnival to a new watering hole


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 9, 2017)

1941 Schwinn New World 3-speed:


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 9, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Took a spin with the mrs on JLB & the Carnival to a new watering hole
> 
> View attachment 673782
> 
> ...



You're making me thirsty Scott!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 9, 2017)

Ride to the post office to ship some bike parts








I must be really cheap ass or this is too expensive 

$50
But it's all plastic - did not buy it











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> If you can't tell by all the pictures we loved our ride today.  When sad news is good news,  Nickel Plate Road 624 has been on display here for more than 60 years deteriorating . A operational train museum in Ft. Wayne Indiana has been given the train and a restoration to put back in service will be underway soon.  Neat to have been able to recreate a picture from the 50s with old bicycles. ......
> 
> View attachment 673715
> 
> ...



Great photos!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Out for an early Sunday morning spin, just a quick 5 mile jaunt.
Out on Hithercroft Road.....

 

 
Back into Wallingford.....

 
Heading home from the town centre.....

 
Have a great day on your rides.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2017)

This morning I got out my Western Flyer to ride over to watch the sunrise. 
 My awesome Western Flyer pedal fell apart while I was riding. The super small nut fell off; I will look for it for a while…


----------



## manuelvilla (Sep 10, 2017)

Today is a great day...its sunny and warn so i took the blacky phantom to ride....

Love this one and rides like a clow


----------



## modelcarjedi (Sep 10, 2017)

Test road this 65 breeze I picked up for my wife. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 10, 2017)

Took my triplets to a car show where my dad was displaying his 64 corvair. I also brought my 37 Viking along and got lots of compliments.


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 10, 2017)

Riding around my hometown today. Cruised down and got an ice cream. Eat your heart out tripple3


----------



## Sped Man (Sep 10, 2017)

Took my Hex Tube out today. Had to race it. Too many fat people cruising on triathlon bicycle who think they can pass anyone. They will think twice now. My bike is about 70 pounds wet  Does anyone know where I can get a good deal on a used defibrillator


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> Took my Hex Tube out today. Had to race it. Too many fat people cruising on triathlon bicycle who think they can pass anyone. They will think twice now. She is about 70 pounds wet  Does anyone know where I can pick up a portable defibrillator  View attachment 674185



Nice, I love overtaking modern bikes on my Rochester! The looks on their faces!
Although it's half the weight of yours, respect sir!


----------



## Floyd (Sep 10, 2017)

A few of Pittsburghs Kool Kats took advantage of a gorgeous Sept day to ride to the Steeltown Shakedown car event. We got a few sore knees, hips, butts and backs..... but well worth the 30 mile trip!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2017)

I rode my 1936 Electric up to the circle city ride in Orange and Home


----------



## fboggs1986 (Sep 10, 2017)

Went for a spin on the new addition. 1953 Columbia 5 star superb!
Frank








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manuelvilla (Sep 10, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> 1941 Schwinn New World 3-speed:
> 
> View attachment 673785
> 
> ...



Love it


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 10, 2017)

Another great day for an adventure. ......


----------



## Kstone (Sep 10, 2017)

We had quite the day yesterday. Biked with the other Kool Kats to Carrie Furnaces for a car show and met up with some others who were already there. I have been embraced by this group and I'm forever grateful. I enjoy causing trouble with them.

Had a long ass day but an awesome one. 12 hours of fun by the end of it.
I managed to bike 100 miles this week. I'd say I did a good 60-70 miles with @Floyd ...who I should note is a beast.

I've always wanted to accomplish 100 miles and I'm not sure I quite want to do it again, because holy hell, muscles hurt that I didn't even know existed.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 




This is definitely an all time favorite photo. Thanks to Floyd for being the power behind this ride, and taking lots of photos with me.





Ride on.


----------



## Floyd (Sep 10, 2017)

Kstone said:


> We had quite the day yesterday. Biked with the other Kool Kats to Carrie Furnaces for a car show and met up with some others who were already there. I have been embraced by this group and I'm forever grateful. I enjoy causing trouble with them.
> 
> Had a long ass day but an awesome one. 12 hours of fun by the end of it.
> I managed to bike 100 miles this week. I'd say I did a good 60-70 miles with @Floyd ...who I should note is a beast.
> ...





What a great day we had! I should expect...., without a doubt, that when the time comes when the masses seek "The Worlds most Interesting young Woman", that your name will surely be in the mix!


----------



## petritl (Sep 10, 2017)

I rode my 1970 Lygie, my friend Lou had his Charrel.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 10, 2017)

Took this on its maiden voyage up and down the street. And then put it inside the house. If anyone wants a 24 inch spitfire rider pm me.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 10, 2017)

Early 1970s Raleigh Twenty folder. I bought this recently from CABE member Klunk (Klunk bicycle shop in Missouri). Fun little bike. Looking forward to getting the frame pump and a bell for this one in the next few days. The pump is already on the way - need to locate a good bell for it.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Sep 10, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> *Wish I could ride*
> 
> My back is out. Even out of work for 2 weeks. I'll spend my time doing research and track down the parts I need for the motobike I just got. Sucks.




Bummer about your back Rob. I spent a three day weekend painting my house.


----------



## COB (Sep 10, 2017)

Inspired by Ford Mike's thread "Preserve the Crust", I pulled "Crustable" out of storage last week where it has been since I acquired it a few years ago. I cleaned and serviced the bearings and put on a new set of tires. The rear wheel was WAY out of true and the spokes started snapping when this was being corrected. Unfortunately, new spokes had to be installed in the wheel and I lost that part of the crustiness. I took the bike out for it's maiden voyage this evening and it rides great!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 10, 2017)

Couple of junkies rollin round town[emoji6]


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 10, 2017)

Just back from a nice evening ride with a bud.
A Colson & a Schwinn from Monrovia, thru Duarte out along the bike path, really nice time out on the road


----------



## sccruiser (Sep 10, 2017)

Great day at Sunday Streets in San Francisco with the "Frisco Bay Stingrays"


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Floyd said:


> A few of Pittsburghs Kool Kats took advantage of a gorgeous Sept day to ride to the Steeltown Shakedown car event. We got a few sore knees, hips, butts and backs..... but well worth the 30 mile trip!View attachment 674215 View attachment 674216 View attachment 674227 View attachment 674234 View attachment 674238 View attachment 674235



That last photo is awesome!


----------



## mrg (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Sep 10, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> Early 1970s Raleigh Twenty folder. I bought this recently from CABE member Klunk (Klunk bicycle shop in Missouri). Fun little bike. Looking forward to getting the frame pump and a bell for this one in the next few days. The pump is already on the way - need to locate a good bell for it.
> 
> View attachment 674471
> 
> ...



Fantastic, that bike looks like it just came out of the factory.
Maybe you should ask @manuelvilla if he's selling any of his NOS Raleigh bells.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 10, 2017)

mrg said:


> View attachment 674588 View attachment 674589 View attachment 674590



Love that bike


----------



## mike j (Sep 11, 2017)

Rode down to the village to see the new bike shop & everything else that, literally opened up overnight. Great day, a lot going on around here, be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Sep 11, 2017)

Road my 66 for about a mile today then pushed it a mile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 11, 2017)

Shelby Speedway Special


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 11, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Shelby Speedway Special
> View attachment 674952
> View attachment 674954



Ooooh mama!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 12, 2017)

Technically today, Last-Call ride.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 12, 2017)

Took advantage of the nice weather with a ride today. Broke out the red Roamer and the wife rode her she-rat. Was debating selling it, but fell in love with it again so I'll keep it a while longer.



 

 




Gravel roadin'

 

 

 

 

 



Grandfather's cattle trailer, there's obviously not much to see round here, lol.


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 12, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Shelby Speedway Special
> View attachment 674952
> View attachment 674954



That's nice


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 12, 2017)

I fixed the pedal block shaft and added a Coontail to the handlebars  of my Western Flyer; and took it for a ride...


 

 
 Riding my bike today after work really improved my day


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 12, 2017)

Today I started fooling around with this bike. I picked it up a few days ago, and tonight just got it in a condition it could be ridden. I just came back from its first ride.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 12, 2017)

Had some free time to bum around today. ..... Sues really loving the 46 Lincoln. ....


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 12, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I fixed the pedal block shaft and added a Coontail to the handlebars  of my Western Flyer; and took it for a ride...
> View attachment 675369 View attachment 675370
> Riding my bike today after work really improved my day



I never realised you had to work. Thought you just cruised around eating icecream sandwiches all day! Lol!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 13, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> I never realised you had to work. Thought you just cruised around eating icecream sandwiches all day! Lol!



What? Mark works? I thought he just screwed around with bikes all day like I do! Lol! I wish! Couldn't live in socal with no job and be happy! Early to work , play rest of the day! I work 6am to 130pm straight through, no breaks. I do my best just to work 4 days a week. I know, its California, everyone thinks we just smoke pot and play in the sun all day!ok , so maybe half the day!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 13, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> I never realised you had to work. Thought you just cruised around eating icecream sandwiches all day! Lol!






birdzgarage said:


> What? Mark works? I thought he just screwed around with bikes all day like I do! Lol! I wish! Couldn't live in socal with no job and be happy! Early to work , play rest of the day! I work 6am to 130pm straight through, no breaks. I do my best just to work 4 days a week. I know, its California, everyone thinks we just smoke pot and play in the sun all day!ok , so maybe half the day!



 I'm living the dream thanking God every day; working when I have to as hard as I can; smiling often


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 13, 2017)

yup, work first,fun later.even though work is fun too.yes mark,livin the dream baby!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 13, 2017)

I should add so you guys dont get the wrong idea, my limited work week isnt because im rich.i left my full time job in the beginning of the year because my years of pushing myself to keep working with a bad back finally caught up.back in doctors care since then.just confirmed by one of socals top neurosurgeons, all that can be done is too fuse the spine in two places.long list. Degenerative disc disease, scoliosis, compressed discs, nerve damage etc. So the good part is that riding my bikes is at the top of the exercise list. None of this is new, we have been preparing for this.all is good here, just going to be retiring a lil early.as everyone knows, the process of beginning permanent disability takes time.


----------



## Kstone (Sep 13, 2017)

Just doing my daily bikes to work. At 30 miles this week...I've recovered from the 100 last week but let me tell you, I didn't know hip flexors were a thing until come Sunday I was shuffling around the house like a zombie.


----------



## kreika (Sep 13, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Just doing my daily bikes to work. At 30 miles this week...I've recovered from the 100 last week but let me tell you, I didn't know hip flexors were a thing until come Sunday I was shuffling around the house like a zombie.
> 
> View attachment 675534




A 100 miles on an old school seat? You must have buns of steel!  Impressive, most impressive!!!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 13, 2017)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 675503 View attachment 675504 View attachment 675505 View attachment 675507 View attachment 675509 yup, work first,fun later.even though work is fun too.yes mark,livin the dream baby!



If I worked there I'd never leave! Looks like a blast.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 13, 2017)

Trying to get on a bike more often now that the temp is dropping. Spun up for a cup of coffee and cheese & jalapeño croissant....not the best combo


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 13, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 675612 View attachment 675613




The Pink Panther.


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 13, 2017)

Took the same one as last-night, but made a few changes for a more comfortable fit.


----------



## Kstone (Sep 13, 2017)

Peace, love, and black punch buggie, no punch back.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 13, 2017)

1941 New World - two hours in the saddle tonight. These LEDs are a godsend - much better than the old globe bulb lamps. The batteries recharge too.


----------



## TINYuproar (Sep 13, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Peace, love, and black punch buggie, no punch back.
> View attachment 675816




Slug bug black right back!  Doesn't count as a punch back since it's a different bug!  






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Sep 14, 2017)

TINYuproar said:


> Slug bug black right back!  Doesn't count as a punch back since it's a different bug!
> 
> View attachment 675852
> 
> ...






You sir....have just initiated a game that I'm never gunna stop...


----------



## rcole45 (Sep 14, 2017)

Nice day for a ride


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 14, 2017)

Today, after work I rode my 36 Packard to the bank to make a deposit… 


 

 

 
 Next I rode over to Walgreens for the candy sale for my Acorn 10cent vending machine 



 

 

 
 Nice little four bedroom house with a two car garage for $3400 a month 
 We could be neighbors 



 
 All stocked up; ya got a dime?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 14, 2017)

Went cruising with this guy tonight. He has some alright bikes to choose from. Haha

@Robertriley


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 14, 2017)

.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 15, 2017)

Eleven bars.  One night. 

(Monark 5 bar+ snyder 5 bar+Londons pub = 11 bars)


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 15, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 676251 Eleven bars.  One night.
> 
> (Monark 5 bar+ snyder 5 bar+Londons pub = 11 bars)



eleven bars, probably why the camera has lost its equilibrium


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 15, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> eleven bars, probably why the camera has lost its equilibrium




I took the shot after I had tumbled onto the pavement..


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 15, 2017)

Headed out for the lunchtimes with a homie


----------



## Herman (Sep 15, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Just doing my daily bikes to work. At 30 miles this week...I've recovered from the 100 last week but let me tell you, I didn't know hip flexors were a thing until come Sunday I was shuffling around the house like a zombie.
> 
> View attachment 675534



my greatgrandfather used to ride his bike from Wells Tannery,Pa. to New Brighton,Pa. (160 miles) in one day back in the teens , visit his daughter for a day then ride back


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 15, 2017)

Went cruising in Newport on my new ride.


----------



## fattyre (Sep 15, 2017)

Shiftin gears and burnin rubber on the Corvette 5 this afternoon.


----------



## kwoodyh (Sep 15, 2017)

fattyre said:


> Shiftin gears and burnin rubber on the Corvette 5 this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 676631




2nd gear chirp? I know that! Nice Vette love that name Submarine, car and bike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 15, 2017)

Raleigh Twenty folding bike.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 15, 2017)

Went for a quick neighborhood ride today...





Great day for Slug Buggin'...



 

 


@Kstone @TINYuproar
Quick glimpse of the setting sun...





Great day for a ride...


----------



## Two Wheeler (Sep 15, 2017)

I did the same thing a few weeks ago!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## burrolalb (Sep 16, 2017)

Finally finished my worksman cycle truck ... 







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 16, 2017)

On my ride last night I noticed a local creek dried up. So today I decided to explore a new trail (the creek bed), its just a block from my home and I haven't ever ridden it before, it also gave me an excuse to play in some mud and it looks like I won't be fishing it for a while! A few years ago this creek flooded, and came up to my front door. Today I took out my 20 year old USA made Trek that I purchased new in the 90's. I didn't actually realize it was that old until today, (Man where does time go? It almost seems like I just bought it a few years ago). I got more miles on this bike, than any other bike I have ever owned, and it has always been my most favorite mountain bikes to ride. When I bought this one, the shop owner told me it was a re-branded Bontrager Privateer frame, (I'm not sure if that's true or not), but this is one of the nicest riding frames I have ever owned. It features true temper triple butted ox tubing, and has emblems indicating it was "Hand Built in the USA". It was made right around the time Trek started buying everyone up.

I haven't taken it out in a long time, and I credit this website in renewing my interest and making me want to ride all my past bikes again.













I wonder how long this wheel has been in the creek? I couldn't find the rest of the bike.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 16, 2017)

Took the 46 Schwinns out to visit the Nickel Plate Road Mikado 624 . Hard to believe in a few weeks or so it will be going to its new home,  a Railroad Museum in Ft Wayne Indiana for a complete fully functioning restoration .We'll continue to visit til she's gone. . Last 2 photos are our way of reliving the past. ....


----------



## modelcarjedi (Sep 16, 2017)

We took these out tonight 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Big Moe (Sep 16, 2017)

I just did shakedown run on the prewar straight bar. Went very well. Only intended to go around the block. Went around twenty blocks.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 16, 2017)

Really nice day for a ride around the neighborhood...

Can't wait for the new riding trail to be put in...






The *Centerville Pioneer Cemetery*, also known as the *Centerville Presbyterian Cemetery*, is located at the corner of Post Street and Bonde Way in Fremont, Alameda County, California, and was officially designated a state cemetery in 1858 or 1859 depending upon the source. At the time it was established the cemetery was in Washington Township, which was made up of the villages of Mission San Jose, Irvington, Warm Springs, Centerville, Niles, Newark, Alvarado and Decoto. All of the villages eventually became towns of the same names and the church and cemetery were renamed to reflect their location in Centerville.  Mission San Jose, Irvington, Warm Springs, Centerville and Niles later formed the current City of Fremont where the cemetery now resides.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2017)

I rode my 1936 Electric down to my buddies beach bash 


 

 

 

 

 
 Really nice evening ride home


----------



## TR6SC (Sep 16, 2017)

Rode to the motorcycle show today. Saw this Messerschmidt. The owner told me the fun was gone. Gone were the days of swap meets. Gone was the cameraderie. Things have gotten too expensive. I told him about $500 center stands and $600 headlights. He felt a lot better that it was not just in his neighborhood.


----------



## mrg (Sep 17, 2017)

Been dog sitting the last couple days so went for an evening cruise


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 17, 2017)

Had a chance to ride that old "Super Twin" framed rat last weekend, that I traded to a friend a while back! Wasn't to bad, fun!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 17, 2017)

only posting this in this awesome classic steel company because I have a story to tell
In spite of the humidity this morning, we had a wonderful fast and cool-enough cloudy ride.
I get to brag I came in first in the halfway sprint - haven't done that in awhile - the lead group has been blowing my doors off.
But that's not the story.
I was first turning from Jones onto Broadway (another story, the SA Art Museum on Jones has a great medieval collection).

Karen was right behind me and a pickup truck on Broadway started blowing his horn at her, was diving to a stop in the lane beside us and reading her the riot act.
It's not like he needed more than two of the 7 lanes at 7am uptown on Sunday morning.  I saw it in my helmet mirror and turned around in the lane in front of him.  He then acted like he was going to run me over with more dive braking and bitching.  Hey, dude, there's 40 of us right behind me.  You should get out if you're such a man to pick on a woman. 
That's Karen on the far right.  She told me I was her hero when I turned around.



I was on my Fast and Smooth Moser.
My friend Sandy and, oops....better ask Sandy our friend's name before I embarrass myself (I only embarrass myself once, I called Karen Janet this morning)



And Karen's husband Robert on the right - she and Robert ride hard and are always in the lead group.  
Sandy chased me 33 miles yesterday from upper Salado to the far southern end and back.  I scraped her off pretty solid stretching my legs about mile 20, and she was tired at mile 26, but she finished solid.  We saw an owl and two hawks on the lower trail (eagles winter there).
Today, Lou was on his beautiful Peugeot Corsa - coffee and raspberry danish.  John rode his fixie and was first to coffee.  He's usually in the lead group, but I think he arrived late this morning and caught us at halfway stop at the Alamodome.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 17, 2017)

gettin some yardsale cash.......................... 

always yardsales when its crappy out.....awsome weekend. rode all thru town and nothing today.lol.antique stores open in a lil bit.


----------



## manuelvilla (Sep 17, 2017)

I took my PEERLES 38's ....my preffer yunki...

I havent taken it for around 2 years and still rides so sweet


----------



## John G04 (Sep 17, 2017)

Went for a ride around the neighborhood and then to a carshow a little outside of the neighborhood.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 17, 2017)

Went for a ride around the neighborhood and then to a carshow a little outside of the neighborhood.View attachment 677735 View attachment 677736View attachment 677737


----------



## kwoodyh (Sep 17, 2017)

Rock hopping and horse riding!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Sep 17, 2017)

At the Carmody ranch near Ozark Arkansas!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Our favorite trail... V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 17, 2017)

Finally out in the wild


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 17, 2017)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 677478gettin some yardsale cash.......................... View attachment 677479always yardsales when its crappy out.....awsome weekend. rode all thru town and nothing today.lol.antique stores open in a lil bit.



Our kinda day. .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 17, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Our favorite trail... V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 677743 View attachment 677745 View attachment 677746 View attachment 677747



That is a weird looking boys bike. ......lol.....
 I don't know if I'm envious or jealous. ... hopefully neither. ...... That's a awesome BIKE I'm actually glad you're enjoying riding it.  That's at the top of my list of bikes to ride. ....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 17, 2017)

Brunch stop and a visit by the Nickel Plate Road Mikado 624 , had a short rain shower and we were able to take cover in the cab....seen some ducks playing. ...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 17, 2017)

1974 Raleigh Sports 3-speed. Those Panaracer Col de la Vie tires look huge, and are just about as big as you could fit under those fenders. They really take the "edge" off bumpy roads. Great tires on a great utility bike. The double-leg Trygg stand has that "heavy duty" look too.


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 17, 2017)

Today I took out a old dirty Schwinn.



 

 



Stopped by the skate park to teach the kids some new tricks.





Actually that last sentence was a fib, I ran up the ramp pushing the bike, and just barely made it to the top


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 17, 2017)

Threw some parts on this fastback frame I bought yesterday rode well till tube came through the old Slick I put on but got a couple miles first


----------



## mike j (Sep 17, 2017)

Tried a couple of old iron mine roads today, not too far from me. First was snake den road, & the second was tranquility ridge. Number one was definitely more tranquil. So was the lake at the parking lot


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 17, 2017)

Angels stadium in the background 
Hawthorne cruise in Anaheim 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 17, 2017)

I took the 1949 Schwinn B6 out for a ride.

 

  It's not easy being green.
I thought I was seeing double.
Prewar/Postwar 1941/1949.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 17, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> I took the 1949 Schwinn B6 out for a ride.View attachment 678011 View attachment 678010  It's not easy being green.
> I thought I was seeing double.
> Prewar/Postwar 1941/1949.




That 41......................


----------



## kwoodyh (Sep 17, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> I took the 1949 Schwinn B6 out for a ride.View attachment 678011 View attachment 678010  It's not easy being green.
> I thought I was seeing double.
> Prewar/Postwar 1941/1949.




I've got some old school green for you!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 17, 2017)

rolled out on our bmx cruisers chasing our 20 year old son around the neighborhood on his new specialized mtb.yup,mid 40s and me and the wife are rockin bmx bikes,got several now.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Forgive me once again for taking the liberty of posting a day late (and riding a modern machine).
Moi, riding a 'Cube' e-bike in the mountains of Mallorca.

 
As you can see, I'm none too comfortable wearing a modern helmet but these bikes made it possible for my partner Elaine to cycle uphill and down dale for more than 40 miles, so for once I wasn't cycling as a 'billy no-mates'!


----------



## Duchess (Sep 18, 2017)

Tried the Northern Strand Bike Trail that will eventually pass through several sketchy cities to reach the sea, but only passes through a marsh at the moment. The paved section is nice and flat, but kind of short with a fair number of road crossings and there's a lot of places for aggressive vagrants to hide in wait for people who don't follow the posted trail rules about it being closed at night (there's a nice bunch of pockets carved out of a thicket of American bamboo right near a highway overpass—it's a great place for Dante to whack a sex offender in a Kappotis novel). I won't be recommending it for my sister and the kids.

A community garden at the nicer end. Many strains of ragweed are being cultivated here for allergy medication testing. Diphenhydramine passes.




The highway overpass in the background with some of the bamboo on the left.




The marsh where Dante would maybe leave the body.




"No Trespassing". I didn't bring my machete, so I obeyed as Andre* commands.




*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andre_the_Giant_Has_a_Posse


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2017)

I took a nice evening ride on my twin bar to another park...


----------



## mrg (Sep 18, 2017)

Went over to the Monday night Car Show with a long time project


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2017)

I went to the Redbox for a movie my Sweetie reserved  on my shopping bike Packard...


 

 

 We can't watch a movie without ice cream...


 

 

 I was riding pretty fast so that my ice cream would not melt 
 It's safely in the freezer again.


 
 This bike is fast


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 19, 2017)

Night riding on the ATX.  It's dark in the woods


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 19, 2017)

...I'll be right over


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 19, 2017)

Did a little jockeying around with a new set of tires from John, just did the front real fast for comparison on my Shelby. I think I like it!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 19, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> View attachment 678969 View attachment 678970 Did a little jockeying around with a new set of tires from John, just did the front real fast for comparison on my Shelby. I think I like it!



Now I can't wait to swap out the rear.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Kstone (Sep 19, 2017)

Spent the night biking with @Floyd, @dogdart , and a few others.

I love the hell out of these guys.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 19, 2017)

this is my "I wanted to play with my welder" bike. 70's Schwinn Varsity fell victim to my need cut metal and make massive sparks, then melt the metal back together with electricity.

welded the bars together and went for a ride today. lots of leverage on the bars, my buddy almost crashed it on initial take off. one of my "vintage" (garbage) tires popped off the rim so that fun was ended. these are just junk wobbly rims with good tubes brakes and bearings. it s a fun bike to ride!

these are 26 X 13/8 rims/tires


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 20, 2017)

Yep! "The Bag Bikes", Luv em!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 20, 2017)

Installed the rear this morning before work, now it matches. These tires relly made it pop!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 20, 2017)

Late last night..


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 20, 2017)

I put the Redbox movie in my denim bag, hung it on my hook and went to Ralph's to return it  on my Western Flyer...


 

 

 

 
 People use fake grass in their front yard now


----------



## kwoodyh (Sep 20, 2017)

Son took the Typhoon out for a ride after I changed the front wheel and maypop tire @dnc1 has a little prayer before he ventures out on them, he rode to the barn and got hemmed up by the "stud colt" Pistol and was put to work moving manure so no astroturf here!


NASA swag tee is coincidental @Kstone! Visited with @oldfart36 yesterday on our way back from College and he sold me an old Schwinn canti middle weight for a starting price of $500 bumped it up to $750 and then settled on $0.00 if I beat it apart and returned the CT goose neck and funky bars it had! Trying to wash the saltyness of Ryan after his tour with the Old Guard and start his college days!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Sep 20, 2017)

Dang, I hate it!, it's getting dark earlier, not looking forward to the time change!, oh well weeknite car shows are still going to go on through October.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 20, 2017)

Late night PO run..


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 21, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Son took the Typhoon out for a ride after I changed the front wheel and maypop tire @dnc1 has a little prayer before he ventures out on them, he rode to the barn and got hemmed up by the "stud colt" Pistol and was put to work moving manure so no astroturf here!View attachment 679591NASA swag tee is coincidental @Kstone! Visited with @oldfart36 yesterday on our way back from College and he sold me an old Schwinn canti middle weight for a starting price of $500 bumped it up to $750 and then settled on $0.00 if I beat it apart and returned the CT goose neck and funky bars it had! Trying to wash the saltyness of Ryan after his tour with the Old Guard and start his college days!View attachment 679592
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Good family here people! I would like to extend a from the heart "Thanks for your service" to all! Always enjoyed the visits, and you all are welcome anytime!!


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 21, 2017)

I first rode this one a few days ago, its now all cleaned up. After my ride last week, both the inner-tubes that came with the bike popped in the middle of the night a few hours apart, releasing a (psssss sound) that lasted several seconds, waking me up and getting me out of bed trying to figure out what the noise was.

I cleaned the bike up yesterday, and dated it to 1956. I'm going to leave this one with its original patina intact.

Some pictures from this afternoons ride.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 21, 2017)

Cruising M-Town with the RJ.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 21, 2017)

Sunset ride. Ada Ave. 1931 Indian.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 21, 2017)

Got a lil rain ride in today


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 21, 2017)

Hot humid night.....


----------



## None (Sep 21, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Cruising M-Town with the RJ.
> 
> View attachment 679935
> 
> ...




Great photos.


----------



## Jks (Sep 21, 2017)

Getting dark earlier s


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 22, 2017)

Riding a bike is cheating.  Nothing this good for you is supposed to be so fun.
If you ride 25 miles, you burn the same number of calories whether you ride it fast or slow (your heart does the exact same amount of work).
Work has been a rush this week, and couldn't plan a morning bike ride until this morning.
But after laying off 5 days, my reserve was up, and I was Superman.
Horribly humid, but good cloud cover made up for it.
Stopped for a banana break at Tobin Park.
A hint of sun breaking through the clouds gave me a morning star.



Haven't shown my '74 International here in awhile.






After blasting up the switchbacks to the highest point on the trail this morning, there were a pair of bald eagle fledges standing just beside the trail.  Unfortunately, as soon as I got my phone out of my bar bag, they flew away.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2017)

"If you ride 25 miles, you burn the same number of calories whether you ride it fast or slow (your heart does the exact same amount of work)." As a guy known to do a little exercise this didn't sound quite right to me so I did some quick research and this is not true. Generally speaking the faster you ride the more calories you burn. Additionally after a fast ride you will continue to burn about twice as many calories that if you did a slow ride. V/r Shawn

http://cyclist.com.au/riding-faster-burn-calories/


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 22, 2017)

I normally wound't dignify this, and this will be my last word on the subject.
I opened the post hoping to give the author a like for his ride and photos. 
When you're riding harder, you're burning calories at a higher rate, improve your stamina and performance.
But when you're riding slower, you're burning calories at a lower rate for a longer length of time.  You're still burning calories when you're coasting, because your pulse is still up (we all notice this when we stop and Begin sweating).
For the same distance, your heart does the same amount of work whether you do that distance fast or slow.
I'm still the guy to beat...


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 22, 2017)

Back to the bikes


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 22, 2017)

Raleigh Twenty:


----------



## kwoodyh (Sep 22, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> Raleigh Twenty:
> 
> View attachment 680621
> 
> ...




What a little beautiful bike love the function! All you need to commute nothing else, throw it on the tube, subway, bus or train and then to work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 22, 2017)

Out for an evening spin with a bud


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 22, 2017)

Low light + pano = not so hot


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 23, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 680748 View attachment 680749
> 
> Low light + pano = not so hot
> View attachment 680750 View attachment 680751 View attachment 680752



actually, those are really cool photos.  
and see, the topic isn't isn't about bike, it's about bike Ride


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 23, 2017)

Yesterday's ride.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 23, 2017)

Great Saturday mid morning ride to watch the soccer game






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 23, 2017)

going to grab my "late model" and head down Alameda creek in a few minutes... I've been riding this for 34 years, used to ride 100 miles a week, now I ride about 400 a year.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2017)

I rode my Elgin to the bank and a garage sale on the way home. 
 I passed on the $40 Schwinn


----------



## Pedal pushers (Sep 23, 2017)

Burbank ride


----------



## Two Wheeler (Sep 23, 2017)

eddie_bravo said:


> View attachment 681114
> 
> Great Saturday mid morning ride to watch the soccer game
> 
> ...






I like the way you store your lock!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## bikeyard (Sep 23, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> Riding a bike is cheating.  Nothing this good for you is supposed to be so fun.
> If you ride 25 miles, you burn the same number of calories whether you ride it fast or slow (your heart does the exact same amount of work).
> Work has been a rush this week, and couldn't plan a morning bike ride until this morning.
> But after laying off 5 days, my reserve was up, and I was Superman.
> ...



That International looks pretty sweet


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 23, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> That International looks pretty sweet



thanks, it's pretty much the culmination of my 40 years of riding, and it's everything I like in a bike.
All the parts were accumulated on my '76 Grand Prix from college over 3 rebuilds, and that frame got wrecked last fall.
It was wearing a silk purse in parts, and I had been thinking of upgrading the frame for years, so I found the International frame and moved everything over - had to buy 3 parts.



I started with these shorty fenders from the parts bin until I could straighten the front Honjo fender from the wreck, and swapped in the full fenders.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 23, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> going to grab my "late model" and head down Alameda creek in a few minutes... I've been riding this for 34 years, used to ride 100 miles a week, now I ride about 400 a year.
> 
> View attachment 681133



this is a very nice and desirable bike, as well

no offense meant, but I just turned 60, and try to ride 100 mi/wk.  Some weeks I beat that, and occasionally hit 150.  
My at rest pulse is 42, and my blood pressure the same as when I was 19.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 23, 2017)

Pedal pushers said:


> Burbank ride
> 
> 
> It's so cool to see your kids riding with you!
> ...


----------



## Cory (Sep 23, 2017)

I was not going to post these since were on new bikes but after I picked up a free chair I had to, lol. I'm riding a 3 wheeler I picked up at a yard sale last weekend for $30 and my son is on his Rat Rod 24". We went to our neighborhood park for the swings and back home. Good times rolling! 






Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 23, 2017)

I rode the fast one with the knobby tires...


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2017)

I rode my Western Flyer down to the beach for sunset and Tio Flacos for tacos


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## petritl (Sep 24, 2017)

I rode my 1985/86 7-Eleven team bicycle on the Sunday morning ride into San Antonio.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Sep 24, 2017)

Went for a spin with the Chicago Taildraggers yesterday! 

Frank





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whisper2scream (Sep 24, 2017)

Just back from a Sunday poke about town on this 48 Columbia. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 24, 2017)

Got my morning ride in


----------



## Johnny spaghetti (Sep 24, 2017)

Everyday & the Poodle goes with at least once a day.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm sorry 
It's so relaxing. As soon as I could put Penny on a bike I jumped on it. I'm grateful she still loves it.
She just can't seem let go of her current bike. I feel she's too tall for it. I tried putting her on a different bike yesterday and she broke down in tears. She said her current bike is comfortable.
She'll make the change when she's ready.


----------



## burrolalb (Sep 24, 2017)

Went on a fun ride in covina 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny spaghetti (Sep 24, 2017)

Pedal pushers said:


> I'm sorry
> It's so relaxing. As soon as I could put Penny on a bike I jumped on it. I'm grateful she still loves it.
> She just can't seem let go of her current bike. I feel she's too tall for it. I tried putting her on a different bike yesterday and she broke down in tears. She said her current bike is comfortable.
> She'll make the change when she's ready.



The Poodle, her is Penny! She trotts along side on the leash & loves the rides


----------



## fattyre (Sep 24, 2017)

Rollin the Jaguar this weekend.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 24, 2017)

petritl said:


> I rode my 1985/86 7-Eleven team bicycle on the Sunday morning ride into San Antonio.
> 
> View attachment 681585



nice photos today - Tad, I worked on those gusset plates years ago when the Alamodome was under construction and those welds were cracking.

Hiding behind Tad, in that great perspective photo, there's a bunch of us.  I was on my 1957 Lenton GP, and came in 3rd out of 40+ in the sprint - I was picking on Tad for not making a showing today on his race bike - he's usually in the lead group, even if he's on his Rollfast.



Was also happy to say Sandy riding with me has been paying off - she came in 7th overall - really moved up.
My favorite shot, worth making this post is this matching Charrel jersey that Tad found and gave to Lou.



At our coffee stop, more of the famous Charrel - Lou has his generator electrics up and running with LED bulbs.



the rest of us at coffee - Steve rode his World Sport custom upright with 2-speed auto hub.



Our round trip from Steve's house to join the sprint into downtown, on to coffee, and back to Steve's house was 28 mi.  Worked out great for me.  Showered at his house, and met my daughter for a movie.


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 24, 2017)

This afternoon we went to Franconia Notch State Park to ride the trails. We hit the tram to the top of Cannon Mt after


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 24, 2017)

i rode my new scrambler around the long beach cycle swap today.great deal from @kinglouie, i couldn't pass up.

 didnt ride this one.not quite ridable.picked this up from @Velocipedist Co today.thanks steve!


----------



## sccruiser (Sep 24, 2017)

Swing biking  in Monterey with the Rolling Relics.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2017)

Both of these Schwinns at Veterans Stadium cycle swap


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Sep 24, 2017)

The Inter-urban trail north of Seattle


----------



## Duchess (Sep 24, 2017)

Went by the usual bike trail, but this time by water.

The bridge I've probably posted a few times from a different angle. 




Great blue heron 




Seven turtles on this log.




Did the limbo under this one.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 24, 2017)

Sue is very happy with her Corvette,  she rides with a bit more enthusiasm,  I actually had a hard time keeping up..lol.... Visited the Nickel Plate Road Mikado 624 , looks like it will be here for next Saturdays ride. Found a wrecked messenger bike in the trash on the way home with a few good parts left.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 24, 2017)

Rolled the Snyder HTB at today's LB Swap.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 24, 2017)

I rode up and down some big hills in the mountains on this one:



 

 

 

Then rode around town on this one:



 

Good times.


----------



## COB (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## dogdart (Sep 24, 2017)

a beautiful dayin Pennsylvania to cruise around the beach today


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 24, 2017)

Scored an antique child seat today at the swap.  My 4-year old loves it!  Thanks Mark!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2017)

I rode my twin bar over to the parking structure to watch the sunset


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 24, 2017)

This one that I just picked up.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 24, 2017)

Raleigh Sprite 5-speed.


----------



## mike j (Sep 25, 2017)

Out in the Hamptons for a windsurfing clinic. One of the hurricanes, forget which one, was out offshore somewhere. Big wind for us on the bay, big surf on the outside. Good time had by all.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 25, 2017)

Duchess said:


> Went by the usual bike trail, but this time by water.
> 
> The bridge I've probably posted a few times from a different angle.
> View attachment 681861
> ...



nice photos - we have a boys' coast kayak trip planned for next month.  Saturday, when you guys were taking all these artful photos, we attended the ACK demo days in San Marcos and had fun playing with OPs' boats.  (I got in a short version of my neighborhood loop ride before we left, 18 mi and 800' climb.)
Even though my buddy is boat rich, he's never had a really good dedicated flats boat.  He left there with an incredible deal - 1/3 off on a 16' Hobie Revo (brand new last year's model, but the only difference is the color - mango yellow).  I got to sail the 19' Hobie trimaran, and had a blast (in a former life I captained an O'Day 27).  Fun thing about this cat boat, aside from being fast, it tacks like a sloop without reversing hull direction.

ps - dig your Ritchie compass - on our boats, too.  Even my high-grade Suunto surveyor's compass on my bike is starting to let in air bubbles now - though Suunto chart compasses are first-rate.


mike j said:


> ...
> View attachment 682186



this shot makes me want to paddle


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 25, 2017)

I rode my  Syracuse early this morning...


 

 

 
 Another lovely day here in SoCal


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 25, 2017)

Yesterday's vintage bike ride in the Tri Cities WA. We rode Stingrays!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 25, 2017)

Rollin with @fordmike65 and his lady yesterday. Checked out a new spot. Good times were had, hence the day late on the post.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 25, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> nice photos - we have a boys' coast kayak trip planned for next month. Saturday, when you guys were taking all these artful photos, we attended the ACK demo days in San Marcos and had fun playing with OPs' boats. (I got in a short version of my neighborhood loop ride before we left, 18 mi and 800' climb.)
> Even though my buddy is boat rich, he's never had a really good dedicated flats boat. He left there with an incredible deal - 1/3 off on a 16' Hobie Revo (brand new last year's model, but the only difference is the color - mango yellow). I got to sail the 19' Hobie trimaran, and had a blast (in a former life I captained an O'Day 27). Fun thing about this cat boat, aside from being fast, it tacks like a sloop without reversing hull direction.




Thanks, that's my CLC Chesapeake 17 _Dreadnaught_ (heavy, especially when putting it back up on the car to head home). I also have a 17' Cape Charles that weighs in at a very svelte ~40 lbs., but it's not as good a boat (though it looks nice). Hobie makes nice boats and does some interesting things. I also really like their mirage drive.

When we get into the next house, I'm going to finally build a power boat I designed that's based on a narrow flats hull.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 25, 2017)

Duchess said:


> Thanks, that's my CLC Chesapeake 17 _Dreadnaught_ (heavy, especially when putting it back up on the car to head home). I also have a 17' Cape Charles that weighs in at a very svelte ~40 lbs., but it's not as good a boat (though it looks nice). Hobie makes nice boats and does some interesting things. I also really like their mirage drive.
> 
> When we get into the next house, I'm going to finally build a power boat I designed that's based on a narrow flats hull.



My dream boat is a hand-laid Kakazi Pelican, but I'm very happy paddling a Tarpon 160, and it's still about the best/fastest flats/touring hull ever.  I'm glad my buddy got the 16' Revo, because it will help him stride out on the flats.
I tell most people looking at kayaks today to think seriously about what they want to do with the boat - taxi or stand - because hull designs are getting so big now, for standing stability, they don't even report weight in most kayak specs any more. And seriously think about ABS if they want a big boat.  Buy your starter PE boat cheaply, but make your dream boat ABS or hand-laid.
I can easily single-hand my Tarpon using a p/u bed extender.



If you don't have a Werner paddle, think seriously.  I bought my daughter (the nationally rated HS wrestler) a bent-shaft Shuna when she was 12 to take advantage of her aggressive stroke, and she paddled 5 miles into the wind across the flat faster than 3 grown men.  When she was 15, I couldn't keep up with her any more and my top-line A/T paddle.  So I bought myself a Werner Camano touring paddle and got my edge back.  Their blade design goes in and out of the water more efficiently than any other, and whether you get glass or carbon blades, they're worth the price.

My dad has a McKee, which is basically a slightly shallower-draft, higher-bow Whaler - a great boat for crossing the big bay and taxiing on the flats.  We've strapped 4 kayaks in it before to cross the big bay and paddle the barrier island "lakes".


 
This view, BTW, no longer exists after the west wall of Harvey.  
Of course Texas is famous for run-in-3" tunnel-hull bay boats like Majek, Shoalwater, Shallow Sports, etc.
My dream power boat would be a Hewes because I like the clean deck and stepdown cockpit for fly fishing.  Though Shallow Sports is a really fine boat, too - devoid of gunwhales.



sorry guys, no more boat posts....


----------



## tryder (Sep 25, 2017)

Out on my '46 with the zeuser


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 25, 2017)

I worked on this for a little while today; changed the tires, repacked the front bearings and rode it over to take pictures for craigslist


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 25, 2017)

I had a small collection of three non-working Schwinns sitting in the basement, all were purchased at garage sales for parts at about 10$ a piece. This weekend I decided to piece together this Le Tour. The original wheels that came with the bike were trashed, so I substituted a set off another Schwinn that had a twisted derailleur, and borrowed a set of serviceable tires off another, and replaced all the cables. The frame was a little larger than I typically ride, so I also swapped out to a shorter stem.

The end result is a really nice fit, off of a very small investment. Tonight it got a wash, and was hung up to dry (literally).






Once dry, it got some lube and I took it out for a spin. I'm really liking the way this one fits and rides. My last drop bar bike was a old big tube Cannondale. The frame on the Cannondale ultimately cracked about a year ago.

After riding this Le Tour, I think this might be my first drop bar bike that is actually comfortable for me to ride. (most likely due to the larger sized frame), I never really liked drop bars before, and always found them to be uncomfortable. The steel frame also rides much nicer than my past aluminum framed Cannondale. Tonight I wasn't expecting to enjoy this one as much as I did. I ended up spending about 80 minutes on it just cruising around the neighborhood. Its now my fastest most efficient bike, I really like it!

I think I'm going to invest in a new set of tires, and some bar wrap (Right now I just temporarily wrapped it up with some hockey tape), and eventually maybe track down some aluminum rims and call it a keeper.


----------



## tryder (Sep 25, 2017)

athena & the world


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 25, 2017)

Cool dog, about 25 years ago I had a Staffordshire Terrier / Great Dane Mix with nearly the exact same colors and head shape. It's coat looked very similar. Unfortunately it was very aggressive. My parents have since had two more similar Pit Type Terriers that are and were really great dogs. They currently have a red nose pit that is very even tempered, and absolutely loves all people. Do you know what yours is, is it a Stradfordshire mix with something that brought in the longer ears?


----------



## Pedal pushers (Sep 25, 2017)

Johnny spaghetti said:


> The Poodle, her is Penny! She trotts along side on the leash & loves the rides
> 
> View attachment 681699




She's beautiful. Nice pic.


----------



## tryder (Sep 25, 2017)

zeus and the world


----------



## mrg (Sep 25, 2017)

Rode over to the Monday evening car show


----------



## tryder (Sep 25, 2017)

MarkKBike said:


> Cool dog, about 25 years ago I had a Staffordshire Terrier / Great Dane Mix with nearly the exact same colors and head shape. It's coat looked very similar. Unfortunately it was very aggressive. My parents have since had two more similar Pit Type Terriers that are and were really great dogs. They currently have a red nose pit that is very even tempered, and absolutely loves all people. Do you know what yours is, is it a Stradfordshire mix with something that brought in the longer ears?



Hi,
Thank you.  She is a lot of fun.
She can be a bit pushy but for the most part she is very playful and friendly.  I was told by the shelter that she and her brother are Border Collie and Blue Heeler mixes.  A lot of people ask me is she is a Mcnab.  My guess is that she is some sort of border collie, cattle dog and terrier mix.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 26, 2017)

Fresh pic 1940 Western Flyer heavy duty; sunrise, September 26, 2017


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 26, 2017)

Debating with self:  Get fiberglass tank and paint to current patina or let it ride as is?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 26, 2017)

The first pic on the back of the car is it before. 
 Worked on this for a few hours and then rode it to the craigslist picture spot 
 1959 Speedster asking $200


----------



## None (Sep 26, 2017)

Today marks 5 years since my brother passed away. After an emotional trail run this morning I couldn't think of a better way to spend the day. Rode my bicycle around town and then to my favorite donut shop. We gotta do what brings us peace, on the bicycle I go. I miss him every day but I'm so grateful for the memories.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 26, 2017)

Went for a ride on the 41 dx


----------



## tryder (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 26, 2017)

I Just got back from my evening ride.





Wow, I snapped one photo in a cemetery, it was too dark to see. But when I got home I was able to read the grave stone captured in the photo. I think my junior high was named after this fellow. What are the chances? "Henry Puffer Junior High located about a mile away" Pretty Cool!


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 26, 2017)

This is my favorite thread


----------



## mrg (Sep 26, 2017)

Took an evening ride on a 81 cruiser


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 27, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> This is my favorite thread



the most democratic thing you can do with a bike is ride it - this is where we're all equal, and opinion has no meaning.


----------



## None (Sep 27, 2017)

Late night taco Tuesday with a great friend to end my day. 9/26/17


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 27, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Late night taco Tuesday with a great friend to end my day. 9/26/17
> View attachment 683192



trick photo


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2017)

Today I rebuilt a 24 inch boys JC Higgins built by Monark 
 And then took it for a test ride to make sure it is perfect...


 

 
 It rides great for a small bike


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 27, 2017)

Finished up some final touches on a couple projects at the LBS today. Took them around the lot to make sure everything was kosher.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 27, 2017)

I jumped on one of the old time bikes with the fenders and whatnot to ride around town



 

Where it was either dark and shady or hot and sunny



 

So I cruised into the woods



 

Where I admired the new chainguard on the roadster



 

Before heading to the only dive bar in town for a cold beverage of the adult variety.



 

Pedal on people.


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 27, 2017)

Took my 2nd owner b107 deluxe Autocycle out for the 1st time in years. Getting severe rehab for our Left Coast Cycles Venice to Santa Monica ride on the 14th. Damn,I always forget why I kept this one, my 37 Shelby, and the baby cycleplane.  Abe rolls sweet![emoji6] 



















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tryder (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## John G04 (Sep 27, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Took my 2nd owner b107 deluxe Autocycle out for the 1st time in years. Getting severe rehab for our Left Coast Cycles Venice to Santa Monica ride on the 14th. Damn,I always forget why I kept this one, my 37 Shelby, and the baby cycleplane.  Abe rolls sweet![emoji6] View attachment 683519View attachment 683520View attachment 683521View attachment 683522View attachment 683523View attachment 683524View attachment 683525View attachment 683526View attachment 683527
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




That bike is amazing super cool!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 27, 2017)

the crusty 55 Westfield


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2017)

I rode my Packard down to the beach to meet my family for hotdogs and Smore's


----------



## tryder (Sep 27, 2017)

The behavioral specialist said less dog park, more bike rides and beach.   We can live with that...


----------



## mrg (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 28, 2017)

tryder said:


> The behavioral specialist said less dog park, more bike rides and beach.   We can live with that...
> 
> 
> View attachment 683569



Dig that bike!


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 28, 2017)

Getting Abe dialed in,after 7+ years for our Venice Pier to the Santa Monica pier and back ride,10/14/17,here,at Left Coast Cycles. 




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 28, 2017)

Some touring today. ..


----------



## kwoodyh (Sep 28, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Some touring today. ..
> 
> View attachment 683846
> 
> ...




Took the wife along delivering papers? How romantic! Love it and I'm going to try it next anniversary!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Sep 28, 2017)

OH MAN, great day of riding and JETS, HB air show and today was just practice, WHO'S riding tomorrow!!!


----------



## Muleman121 (Sep 28, 2017)

Rode yesterday to our favorite lunch spot at the beach; Woody's Diner. Pieced together 80 King Sting, one of my favorites, is the best one for pulling the dogs. We only rode about 18 miles. Was a good day and the dogs just hate running amuck on dog beach!


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 29, 2017)

Finally rode the 41 Airman!
I've had this original/original paint Monark built, 1941 Airman for a while now, love this bike. Decided it was time to get it out, and ride it a bit.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 29, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> Finally rode the 41 Airman!
> I've had this original/original paint Monark built, 1941 Airman for a while now, love this bike. Decided it was time to get it out, and ride it a bit.
> 
> View attachment 684030 View attachment 684031



Love that bike.


----------



## mrg (Sep 29, 2017)

Everybody's waiting for the show


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 29, 2017)

I rode my Elgin down to watch the air show in Huntington Beach


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 29, 2017)

The beach was totally socked in so the air show was not happening 
 Bumped into some other vintage bike riders and went to lunch 
 A really nice time


----------



## kwoodyh (Sep 29, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> The beach was totally socked in so the air show was not happening
> Bumped into some other vintage bike riders and went to lunch
> A really nice time
> View attachment 684276




Funny how the all weather all conditions war birds call off for some SoCal fog? Don't worry folks when needed they will be there putting steel and DU on target! Tacos for everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi guys some kind of fire arrow manta style early 60"s columbia chain guard with self oiler that makes a lot of noise Shout out to @kreika


----------



## kwoodyh (Sep 29, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> Hi guys some kind of fire arrow manta style c guard has late columbia cold awesome oiiler that makes s bad noise
> 
> View attachment 684311
> 
> ...




Tankless and Fenderless my favorite combo! The noise is probably your hip? Either way I'm digging it go grab a Double Double and a Diet Coke!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 29, 2017)

Went for a quick Friday ride with my buddy Steve...

Over the bridge to Quarry Lakes...






Lucky to see this large mantis in the staging area lot...



 



Looking towards Mission Peak...





the Far Bench...





Great afternoon for a ride...definitely going riding later tonight...


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 29, 2017)

a lil fun on my new scrambler.all original except the tuff 1s and repop tires.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 29, 2017)

No fly zone today, but the Marines were there to test your metal on the pull up bar.
I felt like Bill Murray in the movie Stripes. Lol!


 Here's Mark aka @mrg hanging out waiting for the recruiting officer to sign him up.


----------



## mrg (Sep 29, 2017)

Yeah loading all these vintage bikes sure hasn't help me pass the Marines pull up test. The fog slowed things down but still have a good time riding eating and checking things out. Oh yeah kind a looks like a Schwinn day down here!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 30, 2017)

It rained continuously since last Sunday, and just finished last night. 
Sandy chased me another 33 miles today from Upper Salado greenway to the bottom of Lower Salado greenway and back.
Had to portage a parked freight train at Ft. Sam going both ways.
She complained tired a bit today, but she did well and finished strong.  It was a wonderful cool morning - we started in layers but peeled them soon enough.
Nice thing was we didn't have to hurry to beat the heat.
Go kart races were setting up at Covington park - on the way back we stopped to nose around.  They weren't kicking off until noon, but we had fun saying hi to the parents and the 10-y-o heroes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 30, 2017)

This is Fontana Lake just before we rode The Tail of the Dragon. V/r Shawn


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 30, 2017)

.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 30, 2017)

Did the Niles Canyon Stroll & Roll ride today up Niles Canyon...We rode from my house up to Sunol and back through the beautiful canyon...Perfect day for riding.
At the start...


 

Buddy Steve and a friend...



 

Friends Scott and Johnny...



 


From my house to the town of Sunol and a beverage at the famous Bosco's is about 9.5 miles...



 

My brother's wife Patty riding the canyon for the first time...she really enjoyed it.



 

Picked up this free special edition water bottle at one of the hydration systems...Sweet!



 

Great day for a ride with friends and family...


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 30, 2017)

Not mine but I got to cruise it tonight! It's my pal"s 1964? Murray Stratoflite. It rides really smooth!


----------



## freddy (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 30, 2017)

Had to test the new bars out


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 30, 2017)

Ripped this around the yard tonight.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Sep 30, 2017)

Not the best pic, but took my '55 Corvette out for a spin.  Currently set up without the original Westwind tires and crash rail saddle on it.  Love riding in the Fall when the temps start to drop!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 30, 2017)

Rides4Fun said:


> View attachment 684835 Not the best pic, but took my '55 Corvette out for a spin.  Currently set up without the original Westwind tires and crash rail saddle on it.  Love riding in the Fall when the temps start to drop!



Great bike. .......


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 30, 2017)

1941 Schwinn New World. My thought of the day, as it is for many riding days: I find myself more and more thankful for every day that Providence gives me to ride. Riding is a gift not to be taken for granted.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 30, 2017)

After a trip to the pumpkin patch; we went riding along Lake Drive in Milwaukee. Baby bear, Momma bear, and Pappy bear.

















Baby bear 65' Hollywood, momma bear 58' hornet (the real JuanitaSmith13), and pappy bear 60' tiger. Old man thanking God for the Bendix automatic!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 30, 2017)

Heading to the local Mexican joint to get tacos for dinner 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 30, 2017)

Ride # 2 today...a 12 miler out to the Don Edwards S.F. Bay NWR...



 

Trail flowers...



 

Rock stop...



 

Sunset...



 


Great evening for a ride!!...


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 30, 2017)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Did the Niles Canyon Stroll & Roll ride today up Niles Canyon...We rode from my house up to Sunol and back through the beautiful canyon...Perfect day for riding.
> At the start...
> View attachment 684785
> 
> ...



Niles is a great ride without the cars.also nice to start at Niles and ride to Coyote Hills.miss the South Bay trails.


----------



## mrg (Sep 30, 2017)

Dog sitting again, Man I never had a bike a hot rod or a girlfriend they got the attention this dog gets


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 30, 2017)

What a fun ride with the BMX Goonies. @King Louie @birdzgarage @Cory  were all there for the ride 
 I left my house a little before four so I could get there by five 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 We were out all over several orange county cities, through Knottsberry farm, by Disneyland, convention center parking structure until I turned left to go home on Brookhurst at 9 PM
 I made it home before 10 
 What a blast!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 30, 2017)

Spent the day riding with friends and watching the Navy's Blue Angels punch holes in the sky.


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 30, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 684991 View attachment 684995 View attachment 684997 View attachment 684999 View attachment 685001




I love that bike marty!


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 30, 2017)

Pic from yesterday. Put about 35 miles on the 1970 schwinn. Tempe town lake


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 1, 2017)

Took my dog for a ride through one of Chicago's worst neighborhoods. He seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## buickmike (Oct 1, 2017)

Boy that's a tough act to follow..   this started out leftover frame. Extra fork basically. A parts bike and now its going back to parts- my parts spares for 2 other motorbikes with ripped and cracked fenders etc.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 1, 2017)

Started in Castle Hills with Stevo this morning, and we rode in to join the group in Alamo Heights
The Lenton twins (mine and Lou's) at the Alamodome (60-y-o guy on 60-y-o bike came in 4th/40)







and at coffee



At coffee, a guy rolled through with a yappy dog having a great time riding in a front rando bag.
After 28 miles and a few dogs escorting us out of their turf, back in Castle Hills, I won the 9-ball tournament - I was good.
West Coast is a Great IPA.


----------



## buickmike (Oct 1, 2017)

@bulldog1935     that green bike really has its caliper set close to the rim. That's one thing I miss about my 10 speed days. The responsiveness of the bike to an aggressive riding style Slight pull on handle to slow -then full power again. What I don't miss is rolling over fender and windshield s


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 1, 2017)

did a few hot laps around the block to try out my new seat. very comfy. after I got home I was fiddling with it and now my rear hub stopped working, all it does is free wheel in both directions.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 1, 2017)

Musclebike madness continues! Here doing a little trash picking with the raspberry fastback while going back and forth to the laundromat!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 1, 2017)

mrg said:


> Dog sitting again, Man I never had a bike a hot rod or a girlfriend they got the attention this dog getsView attachment 684921View attachment 684922View attachment 684923View attachment 684924



Can I borrow that dog? Nah, just kiddin', don't tell my wife I said that.


----------



## Floyd (Oct 1, 2017)

Evans's in Pittsburgh


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 1, 2017)

Rode this ol girl around and then over to the CL meet up spot to let her go to a new home. Another one out and back on the road.


----------



## Duchess (Oct 1, 2017)

Collings Foundation warbirds visited Beverly Airport this weekend, which is only a few mile bike ride away. I don't think anyone noticed the bike.

B-17G. The original Nine O Nine completed 140 missions without loss of crew. Rides in all the bombers are $450 each (not completely sure about the B-25) and I think their Fi 156 Storch and T-6 Texan are the same, but I'm too lazy to look it up. This is the line for walking through.




Narrow squeeze through the bomb bay.





Radio room




Radio room towards the back. Oxygen under the radio, ball turret on the left with the bullet feed for the guns suspended up. That X embossed panel is the hatch to get in. For the small and brave only!




View back from the radio room. Canopy is missing for some reason.




Rosie the Riveter inspecting the control cables by the rear hatch just behind the waist guns.







The versatile B-25







The iconic P-40.







B-24. Went inside this one, too, but they block off more of it and there were too many people to get decent shots.




Where they extract you from the tail gun position of a B-24 after things didn't go well.




Rides available in the P-51 for $2500 half hour, $3500 for hour. MAYBE if they get a P-47 and I stop giving money away, I'll do it someday. I went up in their Stearman a few years back (and also sent my mother up while she could still somewhat breathe) because that was only $220 (and totally worth it).




They're still flying over my house!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 1, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Rode this ol girl around and then over to the CL meet up spot to let her go to a new home. Another one out and back on the road.View attachment 685351




And then you had to walk back home?


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 1, 2017)

Went for a ride to grab some lunch then came home and put some red chain treads on the Huffman and back it for another spin. 

Frank













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 1, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> And then you had to walk back home?



Just a block or so with a pocket full of dough.


----------



## None (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## gtflyte (Oct 1, 2017)

Warmed up the Western Flyer 


 
Then decided to  change the oil and went out 


 
for a cruise


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 1, 2017)

It was a great day of riding with my friend Hippie Mike


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 These ice cream sandwiches  make everything perfect
 Three days of riding total: hundred mile weekend on my Elgin Tiki cruiser


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 1, 2017)

eddie_bravo said:


> Heading to the local Mexican joint to get tacos for dinner
> View attachment 684925
> View attachment 684926
> View attachment 684927
> ...



I like tacos


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 1, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Can I borrow that dog? Nah, just kiddin', don't tell my wife I said that.



Convo started  jk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 1, 2017)

gtflyte said:


> Warmed up the Western Flyer
> View attachment 685459
> Then decided to  change the oil and went out
> View attachment 685460
> ...



That thing is awesome. Everybody must look and stare at that beast, lol.


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 1, 2017)

Stuck in Lodi (again)


----------



## mrg (Oct 1, 2017)

What a full day, it started with the Cyclone Coasters and ended with Blue Angels.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 1, 2017)

Great days...


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 1, 2017)

Calaveras river/Lodi Ca



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 1, 2017)

Little putt around neighborhood after the kiddo was asleep. Only time I get to night ride is when wifey is home. Thank you darlin'. Tall frame 28" Elgin just glides. Sorry bout crappy picture. Phone camera.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 1, 2017)

.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 2, 2017)

Big Moe said:


> Little putt around neighborhood after the kiddo was asleep. Only time I get to night ride is when wifey is home. Thank you darlin'. Tall frame 28" Elgin just glides. Sorry bout crappy picture. Phone camera.
> 
> View attachment 685657



that's great for a night-time photo, and I'm jealous of your tall frame big-wheel bike - sweet bike, and in my size

check this out if you tinker a little with the lighting - all the right electrons are there to begin with






tripple3 said:


> It was a great day of riding with my friend Hippie Mike
> View attachment 685499 View attachment 685500 View attachment 685501 View attachment 685502 View attachment 685503 View attachment 685504 View attachment 685505 View attachment 685506 View attachment 685507 View attachment 685508
> These ice cream sandwiches  make everything perfect
> Three days of riding total: hundred mile weekend on my Elgin Tiki cruiser



you have good form for distance riding - wrists always straight, elbows always bent, relaxed grip, relaxed neck and shoulders.
We have a lot of triathlete women cycle through our Sunday morning group (no pun intended).
They tend to be runners/swimmers trying to catch up on cycling skills, and most don't know they lack them - they just tense up and tough it out.  They always have the same strain complaints, and it's always because they lean on the bars.  The tip I have for them is to be as light as possible on the bars, and support yourself with core muscles.  When they get it right, the final 2-mile climb up Broadway is a breeze.  If you face a climb and get lighter on the bars instead of heavier, you'll find a burst of spin energy to make the climb - with relaxed neck and shoulders, you can last longer, and enjoy the ride instead of labor through it.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2017)

Form makes a big difference but endurance comes from chasing Hippie Mike for a couple years.....


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 2, 2017)

Needed a couple pieces of scrap steel so spun down to the local metal shop...First time on a bike in a week! 
:eek:


----------



## John G04 (Oct 2, 2017)

Went for a ride around the neighborhood on my new 53 panther. This bike is awesome


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 2, 2017)

I took the rusty one for a early evening ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2017)

1936 Electric C model, mine
 Shout out to @onecatahula & @cyclingday  & @rustjunkie & @JAF/CO  for many  trim accessories


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2017)

Same bike, second ride… 


 

 

 

 
to burn calories an stuff....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 2, 2017)

the reason for distance-riding - so we can eat a lot of ice cream (or drink the liquid bread)


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 2, 2017)

A couple more photos adding to pg.381 post 7602.... Lake Michigan ride and Pumpkin Farm visit: the 'real' juanitasmith13 and #3 daughter Sarah Casarez Smith! (pappy)


----------



## mrg (Oct 2, 2017)

Thinning the heard so taking a few last rides


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Desireé said:


> View attachment 685445
> View attachment 685447
> View attachment 685449



Nice photos!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 3, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Form makes a big difference but endurance comes from chasing Hippie Mike for a couple years.....
> View attachment 685691 View attachment 685692
> View attachment 685693



Great photos!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 3, 2017)

N







MarkKBike said:


> I took the rusty one for a early evening ride.
> 
> View attachment 686057 View attachment 686058 View attachment 686059



Nice!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 3, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> the reason for distance-riding - so we can eat a lot of ice cream (or drink the liquid bread)



Mmmmmm! Liquid bread.


----------



## Kstone (Oct 3, 2017)

My usual ride to work. Brought some flowers in for everyone. :]


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2017)

1936  Packard long wheelbase single bar roadster by Colson;  grocery getter...


 

 


I asked Lucy, who has been a checker here for years, if she would take my picture riding my bike out the door; and she said, "sure".





 It's good to see some kids still ride their bikes to school.



 



 Enjoy the ride


----------



## Cory (Oct 3, 2017)

Finally out for a vintage ride. Been teaching my kid how to bike ride and been riding newer China junk for convenience. Still need to find a 24-inch Spitfire or cruiser for him but I digress. 
Today I'm riding in my hometown of [emoji560] Huntington Beach [emoji267] CA. Coffee [emoji477] Bikes [emoji605] and Surf [emoji305], does not get much better! 
I'm on my 57 Wasp.
Cory
Riding miles Collecting Smiles [emoji3]




Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Oct 3, 2017)

Cory said:


> Finally out for a vintage ride. Been teaching my kid how to bike ride and been riding newer China junk for convenience. Still need to find a 24-inch Spitfire or cruiser for him but I digress.
> Today I'm riding in my hometown of [emoji560] Huntington Beach [emoji267] CA. Coffee [emoji477] Bikes [emoji605] and Surf [emoji305], does not get much better!
> I'm on my 57 Wasp.
> Cory
> ...




Gnar! Love it! Ride on, Cory.


----------



## None (Oct 3, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Nice photos!




Thank you, kindly.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 3, 2017)

Got out for a short spin on the parts pile before work this morning.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2017)

2 of my sons were needing all their hairs cut so we rode to the barber...


 



 First we stopped at Ralph's to get some money 



 

 

 

 

Riding makes em hungry.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Kstone said:


> My usual ride to work. Brought some flowers in for everyone. :]
> 
> View attachment 686222 View attachment 686223 View attachment 686224 View attachment 686225 View attachment 686220 View attachment 686221



Lovely photos, lovely flowers!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Oct 3, 2017)

.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2017)

Not quite today(this past Sunday), the ladies and I rolled out for brunch and a couple refreshments.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2017)

Westfield Wednesday! I rode my 1937 Syracuse down to the Newport pier for the sunrise


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm back home now; 25 mile round-trip 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 A really nice morning here and a super fun ride


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2017)

1940 Western Flyer heavy duty to Chase


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Drwizzletooth (Oct 4, 2017)

Rode the Goodyear to pick up daughter from school.


----------



## mrg (Oct 4, 2017)

Getting darker earlier so I'm not getting as many pictures


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 5, 2017)

Took Abe out for a knock down run. Jacuzzi,then beach ride. Don't forget,Left Coast Cycles ride,Venice to Santa Monica and back,October 14th.







Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tryder (Oct 5, 2017)

mrg said:


> Thinning the heard so taking a few last ridesView attachment 686170View attachment 686171View attachment 686172



Dig those split windows!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 5, 2017)

Happy 50th birthday to my Sweetie
 She ran a 10K to celebrate


 

 


 


 

 


 She got her car washed for free; and rode the 36 Electric home


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 5, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Rode this ol girl around and then over to the CL meet up spot to let her go to a new home. Another one out and back on the road.View attachment 685351



 My buddy rode it yesterday and I rode it today for the last time ... 1980 Schwin cruiser, sold on craigslist 


 

 

 

 
 A great feeling walking home with cash in pocket


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 5, 2017)

Stressful day.

Took some time to put a set of whitewalls on the Roadmaster and go for a ride...

Ahh relief!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hippie Mike came by and let me ride his 1948 Excelsior  with locking springer fork and front drum brake, & non-knurled S-2s 


 

 

 

 
 I really think he  came by for the ice cream sandwich


----------



## mrg (Oct 5, 2017)

Nice day for a ride around town, funny thing behind the park at the back of the city yard is the space shuttle covered up with tarps, really!, Its only a half a block from where they were built.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Oct 5, 2017)

Riding under the Harvest Moon. .. craziest thing we saw was a house decorated for Christmas. ....


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 5, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Riding under the Harvest Moon. .. craziest thing we saw was a house decorated for Christmas. ....
> 
> [View attachment 687619





Some people never take their Christmas lights down. They must have hit the wrong switch. LOL


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 6, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Happy 50th birthday to my Sweetie
> She ran a 10K to celebrate
> View attachment 687267 View attachment 687268
> View attachment 687272
> ...



More great work today for everybody who posted.
calling this one out - I love this photo on the pier (bulkhead?)


----------



## fattyre (Oct 6, 2017)

Took the long way to the Post Office today.  Rode my Ranger Cycle Truck.


----------



## mrg (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 6, 2017)

cruzin the 53 columbia tonight


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 7, 2017)

Just received my August 1964 Opal Deluxe yesterday.  Detailed,still need to rebuild the 2 speed. Love this one[emoji847]

















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 7, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Just received my August 1964 Opal Deluxe yesterday.  Detailed,still need to rebuild the 2 speed. Love this one[emoji847]View attachment 688414View attachment 688415View attachment 688416View attachment 688417View attachment 688418View attachment 688419View attachment 688420View attachment 688421
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Oct 7, 2017)

Out on our kinda routine Saturday ride before the storm came. ..


----------



## xmtnrider (Oct 7, 2017)

Got together with a bunch of Blu’s crew today for a Denver ride. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 7, 2017)

xmtnrider said:


> Got together with a bunch of Blu’s crew today for a Denver ride. View attachment 688501View attachment 688502View attachment 688503View attachment 688504
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great lineup!


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 7, 2017)

I took my new toy out for a test ride. Santa Monica Beach, CA.


----------



## Duchess (Oct 7, 2017)

Went into Salem for the beginning of Halloween month with the _Retro Rocket_, which left laughing and compliments in its wake wherever it went.

Came by the PEM to see some guys dancing and playing the best bang-for-the-buck drums you can buy (5-gallon buckets, not sorry for the pun).





This woman brought her pet pig. Very friendly and curious, I think he liked the bike. Maybe it was the colors? She had me convinced in his suitability as a pet until she said it sleeps in her bed with her, then I realized she's just a nut. Love the pig, though.





A large part of the _Retro Rocket_'s appeal to me is its use as a social experiment to see who notices it, how they react, and so on. Particularly interesting to me was to see the people who noticed the liquor store across the street, but missed the bike in front of them. While having a cappuccino outside and writing/observing, a very attractive and intelligent woman started talking to me. Finding my experiment interesting, she gave me her number. I would think I'm too old for her, but who am I to disagree? Just when I thought I was happily alone again! I guess I'll see if that changes.





Was going to get some dark shots of the bike with the lights on, but I forgot to charge the headlight battery, so it died.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 8, 2017)

Headed out to ciclavia


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 8, 2017)

Out for a little Sunday afternoon spin!

Frank











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 8, 2017)

Some cool rides!


----------



## sccruiser (Oct 8, 2017)

Took out the Cycle Truck and Grandsons Stingray to open Streets.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)

Duchess said:


> Went into Salem for the beginning of Halloween month with the _Retro Rocket_, which left laughing and compliments in its wake wherever it went.
> 
> Came by the PEM to see some guys dancing and playing the best bang-for-the-buck drums you can buy (5-gallon buckets, not sorry for the pun).
> 
> ...



Yummmm...undercooked bacon


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Oct 8, 2017)

Found a old railroad bridge while exploring today. ..


----------



## None (Oct 8, 2017)

Ciclavia with my some of my Foothill Flyers fam. Great times! Special thanks to @Vintage Paintworx for throwing this together. And shout out to Maritza for guiding us to the best spots!


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Oct 8, 2017)

Rode the Electra around today.  Beautiful fall weather on the Sammamish river.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Hippie Mike and I rode to Orange and back 
 He is riding his 38 Majestic; I'm on my 36 Electric 
 Super fun day


----------



## mike j (Oct 9, 2017)

Hit the old Delaware & Hudson canal path outside of Ellenville, N.Y. running along the western base of the Shawangunk mountains. Passed a huge prison, no photo's allowed. Fall foliage is just starting to turn. Nice ride.


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 9, 2017)

I treked around the neighborhood in my Trek R200. Awesome bike for those with bad backs.


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 9, 2017)

This weekend I setup this early 80's period large 22" framed Mountain Bike. I'm not sure its exact age, but its definitely a early one with its 10 speeds, and cantilever brakes. I removed the decals off the frame with a heat gun and some lighter fluid about a year ago, because they were all scratched up and peeling. They were also very ugly with 80's era pastel type colors. The bike definitely looks much better without them. I remember it being a Nishiki, but could be mistaken.

I just got back from a nice long test ride, and will be giving this one away tonight as a birthday present to friend who's hosting a football game tonight. He told me awhile back that he wanted a larger bike. I also put a huge comfort stye spring saddle on it, as its going to a big guy.



 


After it was all cleaned up, it ended up looking pretty nice! I'm also going to try to fix his vintage gumball machine tonight for his children. I found a similar one this weekend with a broken globe for just a few bucks, and will see if the parts might interchange.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 9, 2017)

Wicked cool rainy overcast blustery day here but it was warm. Went out for a short ride eith my buddy that turned epic...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2017)

@Krakatoa 
I see your bike came with the rare 'Tickler" option


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 9, 2017)

Just went for an evening ride around my local spot...


 

Hit 500 miles on the speedometer...(speedo had 6 miles on it when I got the bike)



 





Stopped to watch this spider have dinner...



 



 

Great evening for a ride...


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 10, 2017)

Have ya ever rode a Monarch Super Twin without the motor! Not to bad, except for the size of that sprocket!


----------



## Kstone (Oct 10, 2017)

Took a half day before the rain comes all week. Rode 15 miles up at Moraine State Park. The leaves are starting to turn!


----------



## Duchess (Oct 10, 2017)

Got my 1912 Iver fork back with a new stem installed to "last another 100 years" and headed to the bike path to get some foliage shots. It lasted about ten feet before the new part broke, thankfully not completely, so saving me a trip to a dental surgeon. Nevertheless, much swearing was engaged and by the time I got back, it was getting dark, so I decided to finally finish tuning _Interrobang_ to take it for a ride. Too dark to get an outdoor photo, but here's a couple of lousy photos of it just before I went up and down the street to try it out and its temporary living room berth when I got back.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Loving "Interrobang", why the name?


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 10, 2017)

S







Kstone said:


> Took a half day before the rain comes all week. Rode 15 miles up at Moraine State Park. The leaves are starting to turn!
> 
> View attachment 690421 View attachment 690422 View attachment 690420 View attachment 690423 View attachment 690425 View attachment 690424 View attachment 690426



Stunning photos @Kstone!


----------



## Duchess (Oct 11, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Loving "Interrobang", why the name?





I'm a writer (if you believe it), so it's to bring awareness to a useful punctuation that is usually excluded in font collections and print and I think it also sums up the questioning and complimentary reactions I expect to get, particularly when it's finally completed in MkII format (This will include a retro 50s/60s back rest and fairing for computer and sketch book storage and taillights like rocket exhaust that mirror the headlights. The taillights will also work as indicators.). It's got crossbar handlebars where the crossbar is bolted to the stem, the shifter is the dial on top of the tank, and it's a cruiser frame with a 3-speed coaster brake IGH and a disc brake, so its just a weird mix of things.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Oct 11, 2017)

Box of Shurspin goods arrived yesterday,  Sue couldn't wait to try one out. ....thanks Joe....


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 11, 2017)

Good times

Shout out to @tripple3


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 11, 2017)

Its been wet the last few days. Last night I put this Schwinn Suburban together and used a riser bar for a high upright seating position (The handle bar assembly and seat was missing when I purchased it).

I plan to get all my project bikes built up before winter comes. After this one I just have two more to go, and then I'm out of projects.  Once there all in ride-able condition, I will decide which ones I want to keep, and will let the others go to make some room for some nicer / and hopefully older ones. Before I joined this site, I was purchasing bikes at garage sales whenever I found them. In the future I plan to be more selective.

I have been itching to get this one out, and decided to take it out tonight in the wet weather. The rain slowed down enough for a quick spin. My camera flash captured a few of the rain droplets, and made them look like snow. I still have lots of cleanup work to do on this one, but was happy with the way it rode. I really enjoy riding these vintage Schwinn road bikes!

Edit: I forgot to mention, on the way back home I almost hit a skunk, it ran across the street, and I was going a little faster than I should have, the steel rims were wet, and my breaking was slowed (especially with the older pads). Luckily it did not spray.





_The gifted Mountain Bike in my last  post on the previous page was well received. Earlier this year the same guy gave me another older bike for parts, he was going to toss it and asked me If I wanted it. The bike I gave him for his birthday was in a way payback. _


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> Good times
> 
> Shout out to @tripple3
> 
> ...



Great photos!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Oct 11, 2017)

Finally put the well aged  ( by Joe ) Shurspin twins on for a ride. ... I don't recommend buying one. .... I recommend buying two  , ...


----------



## mrg (Oct 11, 2017)

Watched the film TV show Lucifer today in Huntington Beach and ended up at the Car Show this evening


----------



## Cory (Oct 12, 2017)

Great ride in Huntington Beach yesterday with MRG. Its always fun running into movie/tv shows being filmed, kind of normal here in Southern Cali. We had planned on going surfing but it was completely blown out by the time we got there, so back to my place to trade surfboards for bikes. I'm riding my 57 Wasp and MRG is on my 78 Spitfire Birthday bike. 











Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> Good times
> 
> Shout out to @tripple3
> 
> ...



 Shout back! @Krakatoa 

*For the Ride 


 

 

 



 I've been away; it's good to be home! 
*


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 12, 2017)

Out for an evening ride after a long day


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 12, 2017)

Put 32 miles on the 37 today


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Oct 12, 2017)

Great fall evening. ......


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice ride in the SGV with a bud


----------



## Dave K (Oct 12, 2017)

Mexican food run on the fat bar.  Dig this bike!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 12, 2017)

Chilly, damp, and grey tonight - so this Raleigh 3-speed is in its natural habitat. The street lamp gives the green an odd tone.

I like this bike for evening rides because I can run dual headlights - battery and Dynohub, as well as the standard tail lamp. It also has those big Panaracer tires that soak up any bumps that escape my headlights.


----------



## mike j (Oct 13, 2017)

Went for a test ride after work, getting dark early around here now. Sorry for the bad photo. I could say that this one has a lot of zippity doo dah day, but that wouldn't do it justice. Lets just say that this is one bad ass mother fudgeer.


----------



## John Gailey (Oct 13, 2017)

Took a ride to a local landmark.  These rabbits are bronze, about 15' tall and have miscellaneous items imbedded into the figures.  I found a bicycle pedal in the leg.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 13, 2017)

I took the twinbar out for a 25 mile ride before work with @Cory 


 

 

 

 

 
 OK I'm ready now


----------



## Cory (Oct 13, 2017)

Yup, tripple3 and I got a morning ride in. I blew off working. On well, lol. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 13, 2017)

Had to test out some wheels pretty smooth!


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 13, 2017)

41 firestone pilot


----------



## Muleman121 (Oct 13, 2017)

Here's what the Murrieta weekend car show looked like today. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Oct 13, 2017)

47 CW Hiawatha. A Gas Monkey truck was there also.  






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whisper2scream (Oct 14, 2017)

Just finished breathing new life into this 48 Columbia and took it out for a celebratory evening jaunt downtown. Need to get back into the coaster brake and add more grease. #squeeky

~also need to find a fender light for her.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Gailey (Oct 14, 2017)

Time to pedal to daughters Saturday soccer game.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 14, 2017)

Rode over to a Centennial event in Fremont at the site of the future California Nursery Historical Park...

Starting out...




 

Going through a bridge construction zone on the way...




Event booths...




Adobe from 1830's...





Velocipede Hand-Car...










Great day for a ride...


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 14, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> Chilly, damp, and grey tonight - so this Raleigh 3-speed is in its natural habitat. The street lamp gives the green an odd tone.
> 
> I like this bike for evening rides because I can run dual headlights - battery and Dynohub, as well as the standard tail lamp. It also has those big Panaracer tires that soak up any bumps that escape my headlights.
> 
> ...



It's very unusually dry, and surprisingly warm over here at the moment! But chilly and damp is a very apt description of its native habitat.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 14, 2017)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Rode over to a Centennial event in Fremont at the site of the future California Nursery Historical Park...
> 
> Starting out...
> 
> ...



Cool photos! Would love to see more photos of the railway hand cart.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 14, 2017)

1950 GREEN PHANTOM OG PAINT.VENICE BEACH RIDE TODAY TO SANTA MONICA PIER...ME N MY DAISY, Cwc 1953 Luxury Liner...





Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 14, 2017)

First ride in 3 weeks.
I broke a bone in my right thumb whilst falling over in the shower.
That's one elbow and one thumb so far this year, I do hope these things don't really come in threes!
Anyway, out on a little jaunt after dark, around 8 miles round trip to the Benson Veteran Cycle Club annual social evening and presentation.
This is along my usual commute route.
Apologies for poor outdoor shots, I have no excuses, the cider came later......

 

Plus fours and vintage shoes tonight.....

 

Some interesting stuff on display tonight......

 

 
I'll post some more stuff on these and more in the Antique and Lightweight forums later, help may be required?


----------



## Muleman121 (Oct 14, 2017)

Went back to the Murrieta car show. Rode the 80 King Sting with a yellow band 2 speed today. That's a 49 Buick, a superior built flawless custom.  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 14, 2017)

Well, half way through October and no real fall color yet. We had a chilly August, but a warm September and a fairly warm start to October. Mild winter?


----------



## 36Seiberling (Oct 14, 2017)

My 64 Otasco Flying-O Lancer


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 15, 2017)

Today I rode my twin bar in Huntington Beach where my Sweetie is running a 10K



Sweetie is Not in pic.


----------



## Duchess (Oct 15, 2017)

Bike trail shakedown of a fully functioning _Interrobang _(Mk1) on the rail trail. I need to loosen up the headset a hair and _completely tighten all the spokes in the rear wheel_ that I dropped to the LBS to save me time while I did other things and because my truing stand developed some play in it. "Why build your own boat, Steve? You could just buy one for cheaper, you know!" Because I can (sadly) not only do a better job of it in a lot of cases, but I can also design what I want, not what some marketing department came up for the masses. No one can make money building only what I and fourteen other weirdos would buy. At least the bike felt shaky because of the wheel and not an inherent quality of a cheap 53 year old frame being ridden by someone about double the designed weight. Rant over, here's some pictures. It's a step-through '64 Spaceliner frame with TRM tank, Builtpoor! handlebars, Thompson grips. The shifter for the 3-speed IGH is the dial on the tank and the routing for the cable has its own tubing flowing with the top tubes. Taillight is a cab clearance light, the front modified cab clearance lenses with small LED lights behind them, all 12V, with the switch in the center of the shift dial.


----------



## whisper2scream (Oct 15, 2017)

Missed the Boston Tweed Ride today, so I had my own.  My first restoration project and still my fave - 1970 Raleigh DL-1







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 15, 2017)

Happy Sunday.
 I rode my Electric to the Golden West College swap meet


----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 15, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> View attachment 575050
> 
> Jamba juice run



Thats a nice bike


----------



## Kstone (Oct 15, 2017)

Ride with the Kool Kat's today


----------



## whisper2scream (Oct 15, 2017)

Duchess said:


> Bike trail shakedown of a fully functioning _Interrobang _(Mk1) on the rail trail. I need to loosen up the headset a hair and _completely tighten all the spokes in the rear wheel_ that I dropped to the LBS to save me time while I did other things and because my truing stand developed some play in it. "Why build your own boat, Steve? You could just buy one for cheaper, you know!" Because I can (sadly) not only do a better job of it in a lot of cases, but I can also design what I want, not what some marketing department came up for the masses. No one can make money building only what I and fourteen other weirdos would buy. At least the bike felt shaky because of the wheel and not an inherent quality of a cheap 53 year old frame being ridden by someone about double the designed weight. Rant over, here's some pictures. It's a step-through '64 Spaceliner frame with TRM tank, Builtpoor! handlebars, Thompson grips. The shifter for the 3-speed IGH is the dial on the tank and the routing for the cable has its own tubing flowing with the top tubes. Taillight is a cab clearance light, the front modified cab clearance lenses with small LED lights behind them, all 12V, with the switch in the center of the shift dial.
> 
> View attachment 692664
> View attachment 692665 View attachment 692666




Looks like something from Tron.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 16, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Cool photos! Would love to see more photos of the railway hand cart.



Here is one other picture of the hand cart...



 

and a short video...


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 16, 2017)

new triple plated Mr tick handlebars.i love them.


----------



## mike j (Oct 16, 2017)

Went for my annual pilgrimage up north yesterday. Took the new "dingy" for a shakedown cruise around Cumberland Head peninsula on Lake Champlain. Into 30mph+ headwinds at times, performed like a champ, nice rides, on & off the water.


----------



## izee2 (Oct 16, 2017)

Took my old Peerless Badged Shelby down from the rafters. Figured it was time to get it back on the road. After a couple new tubes and some oil on the chain I took the old girl for a ride around the neighborhood. Now I have to clean and grease all the moving parts....something I should have done before the ride cause she didn't want to roll. Felt like the brakes were on the entire ride. 70 yr old grease is wonderful!! Needless to say I Got a good work out. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 16, 2017)

Took the old Shelby for a spin. Had to modify the guard to fit and finally got it not to rub.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 16, 2017)

Been enjoying the Elgin gender bender lately. With 40psi tires you can really roll.


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 16, 2017)

Couple pictures of my last couple night time rides. On the Flyer one night. And the 41 dx the next.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 16, 2017)

I got some cash tips today at work so I rode my Western Flyer to Tio Flaco‘s for some awesome tacos ...


 

 

 

 
 IT’s IT ice cream sandwich really makes my day


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 16, 2017)

rocked the huffy


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 16, 2017)

Got this X53 cleaned up and back together. Took it for the first ride this evening.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 16, 2017)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Got this X53 cleaned up and back together. Took it for the first ride this evening.
> 
> View attachment 693512 View attachment 693513 View attachment 693515



Followed this one from the beginning, it came out awesome dude! love black and red.


----------



## mrg (Oct 16, 2017)

I usually don't ride something this new, 84 Murray official LA Olympics Bike but how often do you get to ride a 34 yr old bike  that has about 2 miles on it , so had Ride it to the car show before I send them down the road , ya I have two of them!


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 17, 2017)

My 50's custom bike


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 17, 2017)

I rode my Honda shadow over 45 miles today for work mostly. I went for a ride on my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser because I love it


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 17, 2017)

I rode my bike a town over and stopped by my Dads house. He then joined me for a nice ride .

I refurbished this Continental and gave it to him about two years ago. Once I tired him out, I headed back home.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 17, 2017)

Swapped out the 38 forks on my 37 LWB Colson to the correct 37 forks today.


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 17, 2017)

Took my schwinn....i got it last week here on my place of a buddy that goes to US and buy bikes to sell here... Love all his bikes


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 18, 2017)

Happy hump day. 
 I rode my Western Flyer over to the parking structure to watch the sun come up


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 18, 2017)

Took out my ULTRA RARE--- 1935 BLUE ELGIN MOTORBIKE today, trip to the Post Office, another across town, then to all the thrift stores. This Bike caused a lot of controversy when I first posted pictures of it. It is now one of two of my main Riders. I`ve owned this Bike for 30 years and finally put it on the road a few months ago. The one thing I wanted most for the Bike was a rack---for package carrying. So, finally I made one- of my own Custom design- let`s call it "European Styling." The next week there were four for sale on the Forum!
This is not a perfect Bike- scratches, rust and it`s still missing some stuff. But it is a Good Bike and a good runner. I made this Bike for me. This will piss the Big Boys off, but I call it--"bluebird".
It is the ONLY ORIGINAL BLUE PAINT ELGIN MOTORBIKE KNOWN---to this Forum anyway.-------God Bless,---Cowboy
I enjoyed Today, was a Beautiful Ride...


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 18, 2017)

Took my new world...ladys bike but rides soooo sweet


----------



## mrg (Oct 18, 2017)

Quick ride over to the Car Show on the Olympic Murray dang it's getting dark early


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 18, 2017)

6.30 am, Wallingford Bridge, Rochester bicycle.


----------



## Kstone (Oct 19, 2017)

Kool Kat's ride last night. 

@Floyd riding off into the sunset...





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Doesn't get much better than biking in Pittsburgh.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 19, 2017)

I had a real nice ride on my 1936 Electric


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 19, 2017)

Maiden ride today on a crustoration 1935 Wards Hawthorne Motobike. Dang, these old bikes are sweet riders!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 19, 2017)

Rosa! Still working on pictures, I'll steal one of my own from Project Rides in a minute, have to get the rest of the groceries in. No card reader on the lone working PC today.


----------



## Duchess (Oct 19, 2017)

Full shakedown run on the bike path and swamp. This thing weighs about 39 pounds, which is about the same as two of my other bikes, but it feels twice as heavy. Doesn't matter, though, as it's like an old Cadillac in that it may be a beast to handle, but it rides like a sofa and (I think) looks pretty cool (and even has Dagmars like a 56 Cadillac, my favorite year). Important thing is that nothing fell off.


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 19, 2017)

Took a pair of gems to ride with my girl....she doesnt like to much the bikes but today she rode the motorbike and ask me for the bike as a gift....i said...YOU ARE CRAZY LOL AND MORE LOL


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 19, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> Took a pair of gems to ride with my girl....she doesnt like to much the bikes but today she rode the motorbike and ask me for the bike as a gift....i said...YOU ARE CRAZY LOL AND MORE LOLView attachment 694949 View attachment 694950



Very Nice !!!------Cowboy


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 19, 2017)

Enjoyed a pleasant ride on my Schwinn except when some crazy dude
came flying by in a DeLorean!
I saw my whole life flash before me. The flash was
the title from a Michael Fox movie


----------



## whisper2scream (Oct 19, 2017)

Been working on bringing this 69 Phillips back to life. Picked it up a few weeks ago for a song and finally got it back together tonight. I rode around in circles in front of my house long enough to realize the brakes still need work as does the shifting. Then the 48 year old front tube popped when I got it back in the house and my heart rate has just returned to normal. Restoration continues...

Before- (on the right)




After -





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 20, 2017)

I broke this frame so I decided to redo it. I think I am calling it "Fake News"





Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 20, 2017)

Lots of cool old cars around here!!

'40 Ford Deluxe Coupe

"46 CWC Roadmaster


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 20, 2017)

20 mile ride on my Western Flyer earlier today


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 20, 2017)

I rode the blue one. The woods smell amazing after rain.


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 20, 2017)

Took my schwinn DX....

Army kustom..


Amazing machin


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 20, 2017)

All of them plus a few more,
https://www.facebook.com/ratrodtober/
Event in the morning or something



Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 20, 2017)

Cruising with @iswingping


----------



## PAValentine (Oct 21, 2017)

20.5 this morning miles on my 1936 Rollfast! It was born the same year as I was.

 ....


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 21, 2017)

Rolled out for a bite and a brew...or 2


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 21, 2017)

Took a little spin today after checking out the Carpentersville swap! 

Frank 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Oct 21, 2017)

CWC Roadmaster repop, Cannondale 29er and the 15.5 hand gelding at the Cherokee Nation Recreation area!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duchess (Oct 21, 2017)

Went to the zoo that is Salem in October stupidly thinking I could find a seat at some cafe to write and quickly decided it was too much humanity for me, so I sought out some less busy spots.

The cement slide at Forest River Park is still there! (How would they get rid of it [interrobang]) It's meant to be slid down on cardboard, but we used to bomb our BMX bikes down it...





...and off the end of the ramp towards the beach. This was considered an acceptable risk along with climbing the rock cliffs that line the shore—nobody called DSS like they do today for a kid simply playing in their own yards by themselves. And helmets [interrobang]—only the dorks with overprotective parents wore those! Of course, they were a lot worse looking then, too. Nevertheless, I'm glad I grew up when I did.




The sun and traffic did not want to cooperate, but here's some of the murals they're trying to use to spruce up the unfortunate Point Area, which has been run down since before I was a kid. I used to hang out with the poor kids who lived here back then. My naive ass learned from my friends why abandoned buildings were _not_ as fun as they looked to explore (crack was just starting to hit hard). I lived about 8 blocks away, but it was a whole other world. The neighborhood has improved, though it still has a ways to go.




At the Salem-Boston ferry landing.







I love the way perspective makes all these lines and posts converge.


----------



## Kstone (Oct 21, 2017)

Nothing too exciting today. Just errands. 


 

Then I went and walked through a house up the road from my apartment. Ive just started looking at buying my first house and it's terrifying. Haha. Yay unmarried girl power? Yipes.




 

 


Then I hung out on my lawn for a bit. 
My neighbors bike looked sad, unridden, sitting on my porch. 



 

 



Then I went to get groceries for my party tonight. 
And chased some geese on the way home.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 21, 2017)

Fixed a flat on JLB then took a test-ride for a snack down the way


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 21, 2017)

Just took the motorbike....my girl wants it but NOOOOT POSIBLE LOL


----------



## kwoodyh (Oct 21, 2017)

More adventures from the Cherokee Nation and even though I didn't have a decoy stamp I managed to lasso my limit!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 21, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Fixed a flat on JLB then took a test-ride for a snack down the way
> 
> View attachment 695515



Let's see a pic of your "snack"


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 21, 2017)

I rode my C model Straight bar Electric To pick up a movie


 

I don’t often stop and wait for red lights; but when I do, I take a picture of my bike....





 

 Favorite part of the trip is bombing down Talbert 



 

 
 And the ice cream sandwich of course


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## gtflyte (Oct 21, 2017)

Maiden ride on my freshly refurbished 52 CCM  Club  Racer  9 Speed




 
3 speed AW 3 cog  and Cyclo Benelux derailleur


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 21, 2017)

Rode a Raleigh I pulled out of the shed and tuned up


----------



## PAValentine (Oct 22, 2017)

20.4 miles on my 22 year old Amp Research B-4.


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 22, 2017)

ELGINATOR....

TODAY IM TAKING MY ELGIN TWINBAR AND MOUNTED THE AMAZING AND BEAUTIFUL DELTA DOMINATOR ....

ITS A NICE MACHINE...

LOVE IT SO MUCH.....HOPE YOU LIKE IT CABERS


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 22, 2017)

Proudly cruised the swap-meet aisles this morning on this classic. Thanks @Cory !  And thanks for my donut @tripple3 !  And thanks for the ride @fordmike65... and thanks for my coffee @rustjunkie !


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 22, 2017)

Went to visit some friends over the weekend.
Took my buddy's only bike out for a ride this morning...


Newly re-furbished local park...



 

local garden...



 

Town statue...



 

Had to stop when I saw this sign!!



 

Great day for a ride...


----------



## Kstone (Oct 22, 2017)

More house hunting and then some cruising for fun. 



 

 

 

 
Love these sycamores


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 22, 2017)

I rode a few different bikes out at veterans Stadium but this is the only one I took a picture of:  1966 Stingray deluxe


----------



## whisper2scream (Oct 22, 2017)

Sometimes the most pressing business is taking a ride downtown to get bananas and licorice all-sorts.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Oct 22, 2017)

Rode the Huffman National at the Long Beach bike swap meet today.  Only frame and fork are left of the original. It was all there when I first saw it 5 yrs ago, including tank rack etc. by the time I got to it; all the bodywork was parted out.  Didn't see much I was looking for this month.  








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Oct 22, 2017)

Maybe next month!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 23, 2017)

1920's Hawthorne in front of the 1928 Albert Kahn designed Lodge of the Packard Proving Grounds in Shelby Township MI


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 23, 2017)

Sweet Hawthorne. I just took a couple of the regular rides out for a nighttime ride with my niece evie. 41 dx with the forebrake wheelset and the 36 straight bar.


----------



## PAValentine (Oct 23, 2017)

My Ride for this morning...45 degrees in Texas???...was my prewar Elgin Klunker! 
Sturmey Archer Drum brakes and 8 speed hub with twist shift. Smoooooth!


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 23, 2017)

One of one




Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 23, 2017)

Took my ladys schwinn hornet...love it


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 24, 2017)

Super fun day with Mike @TR6SC 
 He rode my 1936 Electric I rode my Elgin Tiki cruiser to sunrise and then switched to my 1936 Packard to haul  my fins and towel 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 Tacos at great Mex, body surfing in Huntington,  and then more tacos at Tio Flaco‘s, and the best ice cream sandwich there is... it was over 100° at the shore today;  might be a record


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 25, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> View attachment 696463
> 1920's Hawthorne in front of the 1928 Albert Kahn designed Lodge of the Packard Proving Grounds in Shelby Township MI



Very Pretty bike


----------



## Cory (Oct 25, 2017)

Got a morning ride in with tripple3 to Huntington Beach Pier. On my '78 Spitfire.











Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 25, 2017)

Really nice morning for a ride. Almost 20° rise in temperature in less than two hours


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 25, 2017)

Dag! It’s HOT! 
Got out on JLB before the pavement would cook the Franks!













The Gold Line is moving slow due to the heat.









Picked up a snack and a cold one...Had to go with blue today


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 25, 2017)

It’s pretty hot here, almost 100° in the shade 
 I rode my Rust Junkie Twinbar
 I am really glad I got this back. Check out those darts, Rider‘s perspective 


 

 

 

 
 I have been working on my moto-bike, waiting on tires and tubes to be able to ride it....


----------



## TR6SC (Oct 25, 2017)

Tripple3 not only pedals without standing on the pedals (strong legs), he also surfs these beautiful Huntington Beach waves without a board. He's out there somewhere!


An absolutely perfect SoCal day. The sky was 100 degrees as was the sand. The waves were Perfect. The wind came from the land and lifted whisps of mist from the waves. I took a nap under the lifeguard station while 333 body surfed.


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 25, 2017)

Took a raleigh 28...actually i have 2 of them...is not american bike and ballon tire but believe me...its a gem in almost new condition...they ride sooooooo nice...love them


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 25, 2017)

Super surprised when UPS rang my doorbell after 8 PM… 


 

 

 

 
 My 28 x 1 three-quarter inch tires came and I couldn’t sleep without knowing how they ride 
 Superfast, super fun, could be a favorite


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 25, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Super surprised when UPS rang my doorbell after 8 PM…
> View attachment 697960 View attachment 697961 View attachment 697962 View attachment 697963
> My 28 x 1 three-quarter inch tires came and I couldn’t sleep without knowing how they ride
> Superfast, super fun, could be a favorite



Nice! Can't wait to see it under that gorgeous sunshine.


----------



## whisper2scream (Oct 26, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> Took a raleigh 28...actually i have 2 of them...is not american bike and ballon tire but believe me...its a gem in almost new condition...they ride sooooooo nice...love themView attachment 697938




Nice. I have one as well. Love it. What years are yours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 26, 2017)

whisper2scream said:


> Nice. I have one as well. Love it. What years are yours?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My 28's are 53.... They are reallt almost new condition...i traveled 690 kilometres to get them lol...but really they deserve...

Good morning


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 26, 2017)

Took old reliable out today 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 26, 2017)

Great riding day on my Packard and pulling in to the green room....


 

 

 

 
 There is two happy hours at this bar with two for one drink specials. It’s really good that I don’t drink anymore 



 

 

 Totally the type of place that I would like to own....


 

 

 This is where I surfed 





 Charlie’s chili at the Newport pier is where I had lunch


----------



## SHO2010 (Oct 26, 2017)

Just picked up this J C Higgins Colorflow at Memory Lane sweep meet today. Took it for a little test ride before I take apart for maintenance.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2017)

The ladies & I took a lil evening spin around town & of course stopped for refreshments along the way.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 26, 2017)

Getting dark early these days....


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 26, 2017)

Rode a series of never ending hills today with the RJ, man is a beast on the climbs...post papa tacos were necessary.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 26, 2017)

Headed north on JLB and did a few miles with a bud this eve. Had to go up some inclines 
The reward was a long fast downhill, papa tacos, and goodtimes


----------



## None (Oct 26, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 697314 View attachment 697315




 That is one bitchen Bluebird!


----------



## mrg (Oct 26, 2017)

Forgot this, put the Dodger game on pause last night and went to the last Wednesday night car show of the year to listen to a live band and see the cars ready for Halloween


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2017)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 698423



Way COOL mirror.
Ride On!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2017)

Super fun ride on my super fast Great Western Moto bike  down to the beach to watch the sun come up


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Took the Minaco 'especial' for its maiden voyage this afternoon.
Finished work early and cycled to meet the missus when she finished for the day......

 
I met my girl, by the factory wall.....

 
(apologies to Ewan McColl!)
We cycled into town, to buy birthday cards and wrapping paper.....

 
Sitting pretty in the alleyway .....

 
Rides beautifully, hopefully will get a longer ride in tomorrow.
Happy riding people!


----------



## rcole45 (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice day at the beach


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2017)

My friend RJ showed up to take a ride and have an ice cream sandwich 
 Great Friday 


 

 

 
 I rode my Elgin Tiki cruiser and he tried out my Moto bike


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 27, 2017)

Took my oldie phantom 1953...

Love its ride...

Love 

Hello all cabers


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 28, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> Took my oldie phantom 1953...
> 
> Love its ride...
> 
> ...



Phantoms Ride great! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 28, 2017)

1950 GREEN PHAMTOM



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 28, 2017)

Rode the 4 Star and the Colson


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 28, 2017)

I rode my Western Flyer to the bank to make a deposit to pay the rent 


 

 
 I truly enjoy riding this bike


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 28, 2017)

Went for a ride out to a local park in the foothills of Fremont...
Heading out...



 

 

Had to leave the bike here for a hike up the hill...



 

View from above...


 

 

Ready to head back home...



 


Great day for a ride...


----------



## mike j (Oct 28, 2017)

Went for an afternoon ride outside of High Falls, N.Y. Great rail to trail, rode up to Kingston & back. Nice time of the year in N.Y.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 28, 2017)

Maiden run for Darla, my Red Hornet, carried tools in case of breakdown, didn't break down, hoorah!


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 28, 2017)

Took my new world...is the fastes bike i have...nice paint ...took it to go to the park and enjoy a coke lol


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 29, 2017)

Took the old girl out for my last night time ride. Sorry for the crappy pictures. 1939 girls dx deluxe custom. Not remotely correct. Don't give a.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 29, 2017)

Team Huffy today






Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 29, 2017)

46 B6 is good for getting around town!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 29, 2017)

Took a cruise on the 72 Super Sport before  having a nice chat about bikes with her new owner and sending her on her way.


----------



## Cory (Oct 29, 2017)

Bought this morning! Aired up the tires and took for a short test ride around the neighborhood here in Huntington Beach CA to assess what repairs are needed. It's a heavy weight straight bar not sure on the year yet. The gentleman had built it up in like 1982 or so he thought and appears he used a King Sting for a donor. Rides great just one broken spoke and some minor adjustments needed (so far). I love the period correct 80's paint and parts.  May be a keeper for a while. It really compliments my all origianl King Sting that I ride frequently. 













Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 29, 2017)

Out on the Minaco for a quick spin this afternoon, around 10 miles in total, clocks went back last night so its now dark around 5.30pm now. It's getting colder today, we're expecting our first frost tonight.
Out on the Hithercroft Road.....

 


 

A couple of cows seem impressed with my new ride.....

 

Back in Wallingford, on my way home......


 

Have a great Sunday, enjoy riding!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2017)

Happy Sunday! 
 Great Sunday ride on my 80-year-old 60th anniversary Syracuse 


 

 

 
 That Wise lock has been hanging on that spring for so long it has a groove worn into it 



 

 
 Perfect day for a bike ride


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 29, 2017)

I took some photos for evidence 
“Body bags” as Halloween decorations 
I’m very concerned about the message here








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 30, 2017)

Took the 40 Roadmaster out today ,calendar says October 30th ,Temp says  ..Late Spring? 68 degrees and sun...Hmmmmm..Just a beautiful day  ....Yes I know not the correct sprocket, needed a girls sprocket ,found this one ...Bad knee and hills around here ...


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## 36Seiberling (Oct 30, 2017)

My 65 Murray rat and 48 Monark


----------



## crash24 (Oct 30, 2017)

Schwinn love!


----------



## mrg (Oct 30, 2017)

Rode my Halloween hot run over to the car show tonight but forgot my phone so didn’t get any pictures of all the cars that were decked out for Halloween like this one


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 31, 2017)

Happy Halloween! 
 I rode my Elgin to the bank 


 

 

 

 
 The sky looks funny today


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 1, 2017)

First time commuting on the Minaco 'especial' today.
Usual 7 to 8 miles through the south Oxfordshire countryside.
It's a little chilly this morning, but it's going to be another lovely day.....


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 1, 2017)

cold morning run on the quad. Krazy,we have some fog or marine layer this morning in the hi desert.


----------



## None (Nov 1, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> First time commuting on the Minaco 'especial' today.
> Usual 7 to 8 miles through the south Oxfordshire countryside.
> It's a little chilly this morning, but it's going to be another lovely day.....
> 
> ...




Great photos!!!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 1, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> First time commuting on the Minaco 'especial' today.
> Usual 7 to 8 miles through the south Oxfordshire countryside.
> It's a little chilly this morning, but it's going to be another lovely day.....
> 
> ...



nice to see that bike out and about
great photos


----------



## Cory (Nov 1, 2017)

Tripple3 and I in Huntington Beach on a post Halloween a.m. coffee run. I'm on my 50's Schwinn Straight bar that I picked up a couple days ago. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 1, 2017)

Westfield Wednesday 
 Really nice ride on my 37 Syracuse. 
 Thanks @Cory for coming out to meet me and letting me ride your straight  bar....


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 1, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Great photos!!!






bulldog1935 said:


> nice to see that bike out and about
> great photos




Thanks @Desireé, looking forward to some photos from you!
Thanks @bulldog1935, it's really nice to be out and about on it, lovely rider, and a keeper already!


----------



## Cory (Nov 1, 2017)

Couple more pics from this morning's ride. Great cup of joe. Really digging the 80's vibe this bike has. 







Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 1, 2017)

Cory said:


> Couple more pics from this morning's ride. Great cup of joe. Really digging the 80's vibe this bike has.
> View attachment 701416View attachment 701417
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



Great bike! That breaking wave reminds me of riding a bike back when I still had flowing locks lol!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 1, 2017)

Cory said:


> Couple more pics from this morning's ride. Great cup of joe. Really digging the 80's vibe this bike has.
> View attachment 701416View attachment 701417
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



 I also had a couple more pics of you digging  that 80s bike


----------



## whizzer kid (Nov 1, 2017)

Rode this CT to work and our local bike awareness ride last night !!
Loaded with free water for everyone on the ride. 
Next step is to have an old sign maker here in Buffalo , do a nice advertisement on the panel . She sure gets a lit of attention!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Nov 2, 2017)

Great pics!! Its getting too cold and wet here to ride the vintage stuff anymore


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 2, 2017)

I rode my 1936 Electric down to the beach 
 Started to rain on me before I got there and rained on me all the way back to Cory’s house


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Nov 2, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BanTHDIl8yW/
https://www.instagram.com/p/Ba-cWvnFxej/





Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duchess (Nov 2, 2017)

Nice warm night in November (this is going to be a zone 8 growing zone in a few years!), so I went to Salem now that the crowds are gone.

The PEM next to the new wing, building in progress.


 

A little late for Halloween, but I couldn't have gotten this shot with the crowds.


 


Witch Museum in the background.


 

Bike path along Collins Cove


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 2, 2017)

Took my trusty 68 typhoon out today. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 2, 2017)

I rode my Moto bike over to see Hippie Mike and take a ride with him


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 2, 2017)

maiden voyage on my new 19?? Mystery motobike.dope ride.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Nov 3, 2017)

68 Schwinn 37 huffy late model huffy 



The new one is a little more manageable now. Still suicide though
Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Nov 3, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BbDEhKWlEAm/

Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 3, 2017)

Finished my Luxury Liner I used the old style chain guard the kick stand is not correct and as I was riding the spring on the seat broke so I will have to fix that.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 3, 2017)

just finished it.


----------



## mike j (Nov 3, 2017)

Took a ride today, literally over "hill and dale", understand the reference now. Was able to leave the job site & rode around the Bellvalle valley, near Warwick, N.Y. Beautiful day here, especially for early November. I was riding comfortably in shorts & a T shirt. It looked like rain at times, but nothing ever really happened. In the middle of the valley is the old state prison farm that is in the process of being converted to a town park & other uses. A lot of history here, this area was settled pre-revolution.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 4, 2017)

I rode my Great Western Moto bike for sunrise and full moon set 


 

 

 

 
 Look real close between the front wheel and crankset


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 4, 2017)

I rode my Western Flyer garage sailing to the swap....


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Took a spin downtown for tonight's festivities.....

 
It's Bonfire Night in Wallingford, gunpowder, treason and plot!
This year the bonfire featured the Houses of Parliament.....

 
There she goes! Something that many would still enjoy.....

 
Fireworks were as spectacular as fireworks inexorably are.....

 

 
Then home for the inevitable Jacket Potatoes!


----------



## John G04 (Nov 4, 2017)

Rode my 53 panther today


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 4, 2017)

Rollin the ? Bike.rides nice considering I just stuck these wheels and some of my crap it and ride it.


----------



## mike j (Nov 4, 2017)

Beautiful, crisp November day in the northeast. Shorts & a t-shirt yesterday, today it was double sweats. Rode some of the old carriage trails around Skylands in Ringwood state park, northern New Jersey. Around the turn of the century, Wall streeters built some incredible country estates, bordering on fiefdoms in the mountains north west of N.Y.C. Gate houses, carriage houses, and a private chapel were a norm on some of these properties. This one is a great example, that has been nicely preserved. Great ride, fifteen minutes from my house, had know idea how extensive the trails & roads are.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 4, 2017)

Fall color here in the upper south - 1947 Schwinn Continental down to the park.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 5, 2017)

Last beachfront ride. King Neptune





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 5, 2017)

mike j said:


> Beautiful, crisp November day in the northeast. Shorts & a t-shirt yesterday, today it was double sweats. Rode some of the old carriage trails around Skylands in Ringwood state park, northern New Jersey. Around the turn of the century, Wall streeters built some incredible country estates, bordering on fiefdoms in the mountains north west of N.Y.C. Gate houses, carriage houses, and a private chapel were a norm on some of these properties. This one is a great example, that has been nicely preserved. Great ride, fifteen minutes from my house, had know idea how extensive the trails & roads are.
> 
> View attachment 703259
> 
> ...



Nice photos, nice trails! Did you bunny  hop those fallen trees?


----------



## mike j (Nov 5, 2017)

Only in my dreams, @ dnc1


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 5, 2017)

yeah, I've been riding - just haven't been posting.
Been preoccupied (obsessing) with fall TX coast kayaking and fishing.  Lou, Steve and I are driving 5 hours south to the Texas tropics tomorrow morning for a few days paddling Arroyo Colorado and Lower Laguna Madre around Green Island - yes, we'll have cameras.

On our 32 mile lower Salado dash yesterday (riding my Lenton), Sandy and I ran into a couple miles of trail walkers - at least a thousand from many churches completely occupying the trail and preoccupying their brains.  It was a charity walk, but there wasn't much of it to spare.
They were yelling at us to slow down when we weren't moving - but it was only a couple of miles.
In the Navy I never got to say, "Down ladder - make a hole" - but I got to yesterday.

The Sunday morning group this morning was great, and there were several nice old steel bikes in debut - but none of them joined us for coffee.



I was on my Moser, which I added my winter  bag for layers last week when we had a cold snap in the 30s/40s.



and no, I can't get an eventless ride.  My too cool  venerable Ale toe clip broke - damn Italians



Lou had his Frog on, riding his bright Gitane Super Course



off to packing and loading kayaks - see y'all next week...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks @New Mexico Brant


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2017)

My great western Moto bike around Long Beach


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 5, 2017)

I rode both of these today.


----------



## COB (Nov 5, 2017)

Took out this older Hawthorne for a ride on an unusually warm November 5 evening. Stopped at the local cantina for dinner and when I came out it was raining slightly. Just beat a horrendous thunderstorm complete with tornado warnings home. Ya gotta love Indiana weather...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 5, 2017)

LBC


----------



## None (Nov 5, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> LBC
> 
> View attachment 704097




Bad ass photo!


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Nov 5, 2017)

joel.romeo.79 said:


> 68 Schwinn 37 huffy late model huffy View attachment 702514
> 
> The new one is a little more manageable now. Still suicide though
> Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk



https://www.instagram.com/p/BbJHzfGl-sR/

Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 5, 2017)

Hey lo RI


----------



## stezell (Nov 6, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> Hey lo RI
> 
> View attachment 704210
> 
> ...



Liking that Huffman Nate.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2017)

Had to make some minor adjustments after the ride yesterday; it rides real nice again ....1920ish Great Western motobike


----------



## Cory (Nov 7, 2017)

Sunrise Rise in Huntington Beach CA. On my 50's straight bar Schwinn. Caught up with Tripple3. He is fast!



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Nov 7, 2017)

This jogger just had to climb over Tripple3's bike to stretch. Don't know why but she did. Hilarious.





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 7, 2017)

Cory said:


> Sunrise Rise in Huntington Beach CA. On my 50's straight bar Schwinn. Caught up with Tripple3. He is fast!View attachment 704805
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



 I sent Cory a text when I’m about a mile and a half away from Banning where we race to meet...


 


I asked, she said sure



 

 
 I didn’t have time to ask the Seagull... 



 

 



 Another neighborhood bike guy


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 7, 2017)

Beautiful day here in 91016, sliced off a lil time for lunch with a homie


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 7, 2017)

I went for a second ride, solo this time, on my twin bar on an errand about 16 miles round-trip 


 

 

 

 

 
 Great day for a ride


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 7, 2017)

Rode to lunch and had a post grub crank with a local advertising executive


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 7, 2017)

Playing around with a pile of Monark parts the past few days, got this going and went for a night ride....


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2017)

Westfield Wednesday!
 Left my house in the dark on my 37 Syracuse and rode up to Anaheim at the 91 freeway and  Santa Ana river.


 

 

 

 

 


 I ate a big breakfast after that ride; over 30 miles.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 8, 2017)

Put this one together from bike that came off a pickup and into the shop on Sunday. Built it for a friend going to unveil it later...

The 26" banana seat bike with low ape hangers is kind of becoming a theme around here.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 8, 2017)

I rode my 41 huffy to watch the sun go down.so nice outside today 

 kool plate from @OC54 

 got this sweet delta from @New Mexico Brant.and it works,instruction card from 46 inside.thanks dude!

great ride

kool pink clouds 

peace out.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2017)

1936 Electric, C model straight bar Schwinn, very personalized.


 



 I had  chili cheese dogs and some french fries and wouldn’t recommend it


----------



## NoControl (Nov 8, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> View attachment 705709




Looks like a slice of Heaven. I mowed my lawn for the last time this year. As the sun was setting, I could see my breath. I had some frost on the truck bed as I was latching down the tonneau cover. Its sad to be a summertime guy with winter on the way. *sniff*


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 8, 2017)

So true @NoControl

I guess I am just trying to get as many fun easy projects done before winter sets in. When the snow starts to blow these banana bikes will get hung up and the serious old bike projects can begin. Until then though let the good times roll!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ride to work Wednesday on the crusty Colson.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Ride to work Wednesday on the crusty Colson.View attachment 705942 View attachment 705943 View attachment 705944



I thought you were riding to the post office for a second[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 8, 2017)

bentwoody66 said:


> I thought you were riding to the post office for a second[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I'm off Friday


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm off Friday



Cool beans.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Nov 9, 2017)

Squeezed a A.M. ride in this morning with Tripple3. I'm riding my Schwinn. For those of you still in bed and missed the Southern California sunrise. 





Looking north off the pier you can see Palos Verdes in Los Angeles on the right and Catalina Island on the left. 







Tripple3 riding into the sunrise.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 9, 2017)

Great ride today on my Western Flyer with @Cory 
 Pictures cannot do sunrise justice 
 It was easily 10 times more beautiful than pics


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 9, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm off Friday



Moted


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 9, 2017)

I rode my 36 Packard single bar beach bike grocery getter to the convenience store for red vines for tonight’s movie


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 10, 2017)

Riding to work today on "Inconnu".
6.30 am in Wallingford.....

 

Down the footpath from Benson.....

 

In Berrick Prior.....

 

Arrived at work safe, causing great amusement for some reason.....

 

Enjoy your riding!


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 10, 2017)

Still have a lot to do before he's done, but I couldn't resist. I took "Operation Pedal'er Monark Super Twin" on the tour of my pond yesterday, rides pretty good. First ride since this project was started.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 10, 2017)

Mark came up and joined Scott,Cody and I for a Veterans Day weekend ride around M-Town and the surrounding area.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Mark came up and joined Scott,Cody and I for a Veterans Day weekend ride around M-Town and the surrounding area. View attachment 706823 View attachment 706824 View attachment 706826 View attachment 706827 View attachment 706828



To the post office?[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 10, 2017)

bentwoody66 said:


> To the post office?[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Relax


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Relax



Just yanking on that chain. LOL

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2017)

I rode my blue Honda up to ride Mike’s blue Hawthorn
 Great time; thanks for having me


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2017)

I rode my Packard to the bank and to the grocery store to pick up a Redbox movie 


 

 

 

 

 
 After splitting lanes in traffic on the freeway home, I needed  to take a bike ride 
 Makes me smile


----------



## mrg (Nov 10, 2017)

Forgot these the other night


----------



## Pedal pushers (Nov 10, 2017)

A day off.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Drwizzletooth (Nov 10, 2017)

Rode the franken Roadmaster/Westernflyer before the rain starts tomorrow.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 10, 2017)

Little sad today a customer picked up the Monark but he"s happy.

I got an epic last ride in and a video I will post soon....


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 11, 2017)

VETERAN'S DAY

 
At the local cemetery there were flags scattered all around. I pulled in for a short time and soaked up a little silence.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 11, 2017)

I left early on my Elgin to go to my moms house for a garage sale 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 After that I left to go to the swap meet. 
 Happy Veterans Day


----------



## the2finger (Nov 11, 2017)

Took the new ‘38 Roadmaster to Ventura Beach for a test ride. Rode like a dream.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## crazyhawk (Nov 11, 2017)

Tested my '49 D-model for the first time today.  Got it from a fellow Caber at Memory Lane last  month.  Rides great.

View attachment 707579


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 12, 2017)

Rode the Rocket for Veterans Day 2017.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 12, 2017)

Out for an afternoon spin on the Ciclos Minaco today. It was a gloriously sunny Sunday over here today, but a cold 8 degrees Celsius.
Decided  on a 2 counties route from south Oxfordshire, crossing into Berkshire  then over the River Thames back into my home county again.
Left Wallingford and passed through the village of Moulsford.....

 

Crossing into Berkshire.....


 

Looking up the River Thames from Streatley.....

 

Between  Goring and South Stoke, barely a cloud in the sky.....

 

Some old stone gateposts, a grand entrance for a field.....

 

A little off-roading near Mongewell to avoid a very busy main road. Fantastic autumn colours on the Beech trees.....


 

Came out under the tunnel and ended up on the Wallingford road bridge over the Thames. Minaco sitting pretty in the late sunshine on the bridge.....


 
The view looking the other way was good too.....

 

A great little ride, enjoy yours!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Drwizzletooth (Nov 12, 2017)

went for a slightly damp ride along lake Washington today, breaking in new seat.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 12, 2017)

1940 Elgin Twin-bar



 

 
I should probably sell a different bike...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 12, 2017)

Super fun day riding my 1937 Syracuse with my friend Hippie Mike on his 48 Schwinn 
 Up to the Circle City ride in Orange


----------



## mrg (Nov 12, 2017)

Great day in the OC


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2017)

I rode my rustjunkie twin bar Tiki cruiser to my moms, Cory‘s, past the Huntington Beach pier, and then up to Tio Flaco‘s for lunch and home;
 About 20 miles


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2017)

I rode my Elgin Tiki cruiser over to the parking structure for the sunrise 


 
 The security guard was parked in front of the elevator and I had to ride to the top this morning 
 Super fun ride down as usual


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2017)

Pictures are subjective and I have a hard time picking which one I like more....


----------



## Muleman121 (Nov 14, 2017)

Rode the dogs to dog beach and now to Balboa Island for early dinner at Wilma's.  Rode the trusty 6 spd King Sting. 




 Jackie is riding her trusty Townie but was photo shy but....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2017)

An errand on my 1936 Packard and then rolling around on my 1936 Electric with my buddy on my Western Flyer


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Nov 15, 2017)

It’s getting cooler at the evening car shows so we’ll see how Much longer they go


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 15, 2017)

Fun ride on my Great Western Moto bike down to the beach to meet @Cory for a ride
 We ended up at some bike guys garage and I found a set of fenders to fit my bike


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 15, 2017)

Took a lunchtimes spin on JLB to meet up with a bud for slices and a soda pop.





Scoped a new crack house




...but opted for a tried & true fix instead




Devious!




Back to work, it’s almost Monday again


----------



## Cory (Nov 15, 2017)

Huntington Beach to Newport ride this morning for the sunrise. @tripple3 is always down for a early ride and coffee. Perfect! [emoji2][emoji106]













Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Nov 15, 2017)

This made me laugh twice. [emoji23]



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Nov 15, 2017)

I rode King Sting and Jackie on her Townie again today. Took the dogs to beach again and to Woody's for lunch with family members. We've been camped at Sunset Vista with Huntington pier the backdrop in the picture window of our beach house on wheels. Life is good today.   








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

 
Very thankful for blessings of life.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 15, 2017)

Took the ritual last ride to the CL meet spot on another one I sent to a happy new home.


----------



## Cory (Nov 16, 2017)

Muleman121 said:


> I rode King Sting and Jackie on her Townie again today. Took the dogs to beach again and to Woody's for lunch with family members. We've been camped at Sunset Vista with Huntington pier the backdrop in the picture window of our beach house on wheels. Life is good today.   View attachment 709989View attachment 709990View attachment 709991
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TapatalkView attachment 709992
> Very thankful for blessings of life.



Nice to see another King Sting on the Cabe. Woo Hoo!! Here is a pic of mine. Almost all OG. Think I just need a original seat to finish it off. 




Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Nov 16, 2017)

That's a nice one! Another silver 5 spd! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Good to see some of us have great taste in bikes!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 16, 2017)

Super fun day with @Jimmy V and Hippie Mike 
 I chose  my 1940 Western Flyer heavy duty 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 Pictures loaded a little out of order 
 It’s It ice cream sandwiches were the finale


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## the2finger (Nov 17, 2017)

It’s a dial your ride day. I could go for a walk but then my feet would hurt, this is way more fun.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 17, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> ...View attachment 710420
> ...



don't try this at home boys and girls


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Nov 17, 2017)

This nonesense, I wanted something lightweight, old/new, multipurpose, distance ready, fitted, that still said Joel is insane in a subtle way in disk stoppy but a little twitchy.  I rode it when I got the rear brake sorted. I am getting kinda attached to it now plus Atari because I am a dinosaur. I just need to make a few more parts for it now, because make the Schwinners heads explode perfection. 






Cleaning off the work bench 2017 Cannondale plus tacoed trek alpha plus some other dumb jerk caveman stuff

Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 18, 2017)

JLB for the Nov Monrovia ride


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2017)

I picked up that stegosaurus carved out of stone and a couple bags of grapes at Golden West college swap meet on my 1936 Packard this morning


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 18, 2017)

Morning bike ride with my wife


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 18, 2017)

Just back from almost the last 2017 foothill flyers ride


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 18, 2017)

It was a nice day for a ride.
Thanks for hosting us, Scott.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2017)

A riding buddy came by to take on my Western Flyer, I rode my Elgin Tiki  cruiser


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 18, 2017)

1963 Raleigh DL-1 (Export variation - probably European market, maybe West Germany or Austria).


----------



## mrg (Nov 18, 2017)

Great day to ride with the Foothill Flyers!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 19, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 711259 Just back from almost the last 2017 foothill flyers ride



trick - love them bags


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 19, 2017)

I have been riding in between coast kayak trips, just not as much.  Coolest thing, four of the Sunday riders have joined me for weekday greenway rides, and we even peeled off for Thai food.
Yesterday, we had a blue norther blow in, and the cowards stayed away this morning - it was a 45-degree bundle-up ride.  I got my layers, and my "suitcase" to stash them when I warm up.
And no worries, it will be back in the high 70s tomorrow.
We had a small, determined group on our uptown to Alamadome sprint.
I rode my Moser, and the last time I rode it, the Ale toeclip broke on me.



I solved this with a smart ebay purchase, and one that will likely work for only me.
Here today at our halfway stop.



I found the OS green anodized Ale toeclips from Italy for 1/3 the cost that people are asking for black.
Kinda lights up the green stripes in my Open Pave tires, and I have a half-dozen of these tires stashed, bought at closeout prices.



I was happy with my performance, came in 2nd after Robert, and Robert's tough.  The girls were giving me a run for my money, but I scrape them off on grades.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Ride out yesterday with the Oxford section of the  V-CC. Somehow managed to only take this crappy photo of my ride......

 
Some lovely 1930's sporting machines on the ride: 
BSA Golden Vase......

 
Raleigh Golden Arrow.....

 
Spectacular Owen Bryars......

 

It rained pretty much non-stop for the 16 miles before lunch, so we only did another 4 afterwards.
Intrepid all weather tandem riders descending into the gloom.....

 

A great, fun social ride, despite the downpour!
Happy riding.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2017)

Happy Sunday, riding day.
 There is another thread running for more than two years titled What is Your Coolest Bike?  
 I don’t think I can pick just one; all bikes are cool; the coolest one is under me flying .....


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 19, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Ride out yesterday with the Oxford section of the  V-CC. Somehow managed to only take this crappy photo of my ride......View attachment 711859
> Some lovely 1930's sporting machines on the ride:
> BSA Golden Vase......View attachment 711860
> Raleigh Golden Arrow.....View attachment 711861
> ...





dnc1 said:


> Ride out yesterday with the Oxford section of the  V-CC. Somehow managed to only take this crappy photo of my ride......View attachment 711859
> Some lovely 1930's sporting machines on the ride:
> BSA Golden Vase......View attachment 711860
> Raleigh Golden Arrow.....View attachment 711861
> ...




Great BSA and Raleigh there. Wow


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 19, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> Great BSA and Raleigh there. Wow



Nice to compare and contrast @SirMike1983 : Check out my post on the Raleigh's TriVelox gear system in the vintage lightweight forum. Crazy/interesting!


----------



## dla (Nov 19, 2017)

1938 BA107


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 19, 2017)

My cousin showed up for a ride out in the sticks.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 19, 2017)

1941 Schwinn New World


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 19, 2017)

first I went out with the wife on my early rollfast


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 19, 2017)

I 

 then I took the crusty mercury out for a nice ride. Unbelievable weather for almost turkey day.


----------



## mrg (Nov 19, 2017)

Summers here!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 20, 2017)

I have heard the coldest temperature of the day it’s just before sunrise.  Upper 40s when I pedaled away


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 20, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I have heard the coldest temperature of the day it’s just before sunrise.  Upper 40s when I pedaled away
> View attachment 712137 View attachment 712138 View attachment 712139 View attachment 712140 View attachment 712141



Now that's pretty stunning too @tripple3!


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 20, 2017)

My 1946 Schwinn B-507!
Working on the pond today, and couldn't resist, had to ride it! Haven't touched this bike since I found it, except for airing up the tires! This dude rides great!! I think it will clean up nice as well.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 20, 2017)

I rode my 36 Packard to restock my candy machine


----------



## mrg (Nov 20, 2017)

Monday night shows are still going!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2017)

Every time I ride my Elgin tiki cruiser makes me smile


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Nov 21, 2017)

There is one more Tweed ride this year so I have been pulling down candidates to fix all the little things















Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 21, 2017)

joel.romeo.79 said:


> There is one more Tweed ride this year so I have been pulling down candidates to fix all the little thingsView attachment 712748View attachment 712749View attachment 712750View attachment 712751View attachment 712752View attachment 712753View attachment 712754
> 
> Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk



Trick ride, with a Very long wheelbase


----------



## Duchess (Nov 21, 2017)

Nice and quiet post Halloween and during a work day. Thankfully, I didn't leave the bike unattended long enough for Francis to steal it and thus did not have to avail myself of the Magic Parlor's services.


----------



## kwoodyh (Nov 21, 2017)

Duchess said:


> Nice and quiet post Halloween and during a work day. Thankfully, I didn't leave the bike unattended long enough for Francis to steal it and thus did not have to avail myself of the Magic Parlor's services.
> 
> View attachment 712921
> 
> ...




Francis was probably on a potty break and of course the "Magic Parlor" knew already you wouldn't need their services, duhr!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2017)

Today I rode my Elgin Tiki Cruiser to return the Redbox movie.
 Noticed it’s about time to install new tires


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 22, 2017)

Rode the Snyder HTB into work today.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 22, 2017)

It’s 75 degrees today! It was a shorts and T-shirt ride today.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2017)

I rode my Western Flyer over to Mike’s house to celebrate Thanksgiving eve and fill him in on all the upcoming ride details


----------



## Floyd (Nov 23, 2017)

Tuesdays 55 degree day called for a ride! Columbia, CWC, Evans and Shelby were represented!


----------



## Cory (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving! Tripple3 and I up early for a Turkey day ride to the beach. On my Birthday bike. Were in the Santa Ana river trail heading towards the waves. Hopefully I can find coffee!








Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Nov 23, 2017)

Made it to Huntington Beach Pier. It's shorts and t-shirt weather here in sunny California. I'm glad I decided not to Surf this morning on Turkey Day. It's a party out there at 7am.



Dogs surf here in Surf City USA. BTW [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 23, 2017)

Nice ride this morning at 27 degrees.  Yep that’s my snowmobile waiting for snow in the background

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving!
 1936 Electric to meet @Cory for sunrise and a beach ride.
 Long list of many blessings every day,  I love  Thanksgiving.


 


Look closely at the birds flying in tight formation. They flew back and forth with big bank turns at each end of the water body adjusting perfectly for each other as they cornered back. Like a dance.



 

 

 

 


 Neat old hot rod parked in front of donut derelicts


----------



## burrolalb (Nov 23, 2017)

Went for a ride at the dam 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 23, 2017)

Last minute Thanksgiving dinner supply run.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 23, 2017)

I rode my Western Flyer down to my moms house to eat much food, pie, and ice cream; and then ride home  with much Thanksgiving.


 

 
 It’s nice to be able to go to the house that I grew up in


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Nov 23, 2017)

Visiting the family in rural eastern Washington for the holidays. Dead deer on side of road.


----------



## Cory (Nov 24, 2017)

Another a.m. ride with @tripple3 in Huntington Beach. On my Wasp today. Met Hippy Mike and birdcadz for breakfast after. 







Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Nov 24, 2017)

My family came to visit from Connecticut. @Floyd  brought everyone some bikes and we did a holiday ride through the city. Pittsburgh was in full Christmas mode.

Best day ever!



 

 


We ate the best hotcakes in this world in the strip district.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2017)

I left my house in the dark to meet @Cory for the sunrise and @birdzgarage  for breakfast;  hippie Mike showed up too



 

 


 We left a second time from my house to ride down to the Black Friday beach ride with @Jimmy V and @58tornado 
 A flat tire separated us for a short time. Cory’s  house was close and he got it back on the road 




 

 

 

 

 
 We also met Mark and Jerry down there riding around and had a nice lunch at Sanchos


----------



## Cory (Nov 24, 2017)

Good fun today. Here are the boys having lunch at are favorite taco/burrito spot in Huntington Beach Sanchos Tacos. Make sure you ask for extra Chubby Sauce. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 24, 2017)

Yet another lone night ride on my 75 collegiate sport fixie.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 24, 2017)

Went out for some Kung Pao and a local Porter to wash it down.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 25, 2017)

Waiting for lunch


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2017)

My Great Western rider around  the swap meet and Home


----------



## fboggs1986 (Nov 25, 2017)

Had some good weather today so a few of us took a spin! Love the old Dairy Queen. 

Frank











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 25, 2017)

Droppin foos....


----------



## mike j (Nov 25, 2017)

Wanted to go for an afternoon cruise, but it was closing in on 3:00 & it's been getting pretty dark here, early. It's deer hunting season, which complicates it a little more. The trails behind my house wouldn't work because there were hunter's in the woods. Opted for a state park ten minutes from my house. Rode around the old fire trails in the no hunting designated area, which was next to the hunting area, could hear gun shots in the distance. Wished that I had a helmet other than white, wasn't all that long a ride, very scenic, I had my eyes open.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 26, 2017)

Headed out to the LB socal Cycle Swap


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 26, 2017)

fboggs1986 said:


> Had some good weather today so a few of us took a spin! Love the old Dairy Queen.
> 
> Frank
> View attachment 714406View attachment 714407View attachment 714408View attachment 714409
> ...



I love this photo


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 26, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Headed out to the LB socal Cycle Swap
> View attachment 714819



this, too


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 26, 2017)

good Sunday morning group today.  We had about 30 out at crack of dawn.
Here's my buddy Sandy at our halfway stop.
Downtown was busy today, with many festive activities gearing up.



Everyone had their phone out shooting sun stars
Our captain Howard wrecked today.  I think it was trying to climb these stairs and hooked his handlebar on the rail.
(sorry, recycled last week photo)



Very unusual for Howard to wreck.  He owns Action Bikes in Universal City, and it's nothing for him to ride 170 mi without getting off the bike.
On our Sunday morning sprint, he literally rides four times the distance the rest of us do, circling back to keep everyone corralled  and offer roadside to stopped riders.
Today he got the roadside.  His front wheel was bent about an inch, and he hopped up and down on it to make that wobble smaller.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 26, 2017)

Daughter and I took our balance bikes out this morning.


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2017)

I took a picture of my 36 Packard where I parked it after my ride around veteran stadium swap meet.

Fresh.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Nov 26, 2017)

‘13 Virtue Ortho...aka Pedersen wannabe. 

 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duchess (Nov 26, 2017)

Is that "Pedersen" still comfortable without the hammock seat?


----------



## mazdaflyer (Nov 26, 2017)

Duchess said:


> Is that "Pedersen" still comfortable without the hammock seat?



I don’t usually like the big cushy saddles but with the upright geometry it’s pretty comfortable. I’ve ridden a few 10-15 mile rides since getting it. 
These photos are a couple of days old. I put a layback seatpost on it Friday. That moves the seat back a couple of inches, just about right for me. Fun riding bike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 26, 2017)

mazdaflyer said:


> I don’t usually like the big cushy saddles but with the upright geometry it’s pretty comfortable. I’ve ridden a few 10-15 mile rides since getting it.
> These photos are a couple of days old. I put a layback seatpost on it Friday. That moves the seat back a couple of inches, just about right for me. Fun riding bike
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A Brooks B67 might be a good replacement for that bolt-upright riding.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 26, 2017)

Rode my 53 Schwinn New World Lightweight around the neighborhood. This thing just glides like butter!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 27, 2017)

While I'd LOVE to have my second Glidacycle FULLY restored I neither could afford nor have the skills to do it. It's going to have to be a "rat rod " despite being a rare bike. It still needs a LOT of adjustments!!! But I did go for a quick test ride. Big thanks to @Sped Man for some history on this bike, @Gordon for the front wheel, and @Jay81 for working on the metal shafts and other parts. I hope to get it to the point it's safe to ride around the block. It's really rough but I love these interesting and rare bikes!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 27, 2017)

Heading out for a ride on my late 30's Rollfast now! Thanks @Jay81 fir helping me get this one going too


----------



## Kstone (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## AndyA (Nov 27, 2017)

Rode my Ross Compact camelback 3-speed to the LBS to buy some spokes for another project.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 28, 2017)

Rode the "plain jane" 38 Shelby yesterday. This is my 3rd bare metal Shelby, just like em!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 28, 2017)

I rode my Western Flyer over to the parking structure for sunrise. Mid 40s here this morning


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 28, 2017)

Took the new OG Firestone Twin-flex out to the yellow wall where I took photos of the restored Firestone Twin-flex about 5 or so years ago.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 28, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Took the new OG Firestone Twin-flex out to the yellow wall where I took photos of the restored Firestone Twin-flex about 5 or so years ago.View attachment 716261 View attachment 716259 View attachment 716260 View attachment 716258 View attachment 716257 View attachment 716256



That yellow wall really makes that beautiful machine shine!
great photos and fantastic job!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 28, 2017)

At our recent VCC run I had a lot of favourable comments and interest in my lovely Ciclos Minaco 'especial'. Many of these admirers however were amazed that it didn't have a more sporty look, so I've changed a few things.
It now sports a Philippe stem, Stratalite 'Aerts' track bars and an old Brooks saddle I had spare. I think it looks pretty good.
Rode it to work this morning on usual commute ride.....and in the final photo, apparently this is not a good look, but it was pretty damn chilly this morning!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 28, 2017)

I rode my 1937 Syracuse  with hippie Mike down to Newport.
 My beverage was non-alcoholic O’Doul’s 
 My tacos were grilled fish 
 And the ice cream sandwiches were awesome 
 Special appearance by @Goatroper 
 Thanks for coming out to ride


----------



## Muleman121 (Nov 29, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> View attachment 716343 At our recent VCC run I had a lot of favourable comments and interest in my lovely Ciclos Minaco 'especial'. Many of these admirers however were amazed that it didn't have a more sporty look, so I've changed a few things.
> It now sports a Philippe stem, Stratalite 'Aerts' track bars and an old Brooks saddle I had spare. I think it looks pretty good.
> Rode it to work this morning on usual commute ride.....and in the final photo, apparently this is not a good look, but it was pretty damn chilly this morning!View attachment 716347
> View attachment 716344




Hey; you got the ride in! Bet there weren't many out there holding scorecards on your"looks".  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2017)

Sipping my coffee while pedaling my 1940 Western Flyer heavy duty down the sidewalk....


 

 

 

 

 

 
 And I didn’t even get any on me


----------



## Kstone (Nov 29, 2017)

Took a SERIOUS ride last night with the Kool Kat's and brought a bunch of my friends along. We rode up the incline and biked down. It was a phenomenal night in the city! I am so thankful for the guys lending them bikes and taking care of my girls. This is the best group of people! 

I think it's fair to say we are all pretty tired today. 




 
@Floyd's bike wrapped in Christmas lights...with even more Christmas lights in the back!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Took a SERIOUS ride last night with the Kool Kat's and brought a bunch of my friends along. We rode up the incline and biked down. It was a phenomenal night in the city! I am so thankful for the guys lending them bikes and taking care of my girls. This is the best group of people!
> 
> I think it's fair to say we are all pretty tired today. Great photos, loving @floyd
> 
> ...



great photos @Kstone, loving @Floyd's machine!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2017)

My Western Flyer to make a deposit and then some 


 

 

 

 
Riding is good for a lot....


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 30, 2017)

I rode my Elgin Tiki cruiser through the wet grass and along a dirt trail to the river trail for sunrise


----------



## TheDXjedi (Nov 30, 2017)

Rode my double bar roadster to work today. Actually been riding it all week to and from work. Trying to work the kinks out




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 30, 2017)

crusty but cool motorbike-still rides great 80 years later!


----------



## Duchess (Nov 30, 2017)

Took the Iver out for a short ride on the re-re-fixed fork. The repairers took much of the original paint off, so I repainted it and tried to patinate it to match the rest of the paint. Satin black rattle can enamel, then I box pinstriped the legs, took much of the new pinstripe off with 2000 grit sandpaper to match the wear on the rest of the bike, chipped paint out of the dents and some of the edges, and Maguires paste wax to give it a little more sheen. I think it came out OK for a quick job (pinstripe remnants are a little too thick of line).


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 1, 2017)

Played hooky for a bit yesterday, and took the Super Twin "Pedal'er" out. Still wanting to do something on the tank, just haven't decided.


----------



## burrolalb (Dec 1, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> Played hooky for a bit yesterday, and took the Super Twin "Pedal'er" out. Still wanting to do something on the tank, just haven't decided.
> 
> View attachment 717423



Dang that's your work space ... very very nice 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 1, 2017)

Forgot to post up on Wednesday, but rode the newly acquired TALL Iver Johnson ballooner in to work for the first time. Still can't believe how smooth this baby rides unserviced and on old rubber.


----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 1, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Forgot to post up on Wednesday, but rode the newly acquired TALL Iver Johnson ballooner in to work for the first time. Still can't believe how smooth this baby rides unserviced and on old rubber.
> View attachment 717473 View attachment 717474 View attachment 717475




This one has really great lines.   The flowing lines are never quite parallel.  This frame just keeps the eyes coming back.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Dec 1, 2017)

Can we take a moment to reflect on what's going on in this picture posted on this thread...
1. Riding bike
2. Coffee in hand in mouth
3. Taking a picture, TAKING A PICTURE!!! Tripple3 is a talented rider.



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 1, 2017)

Cory said:


> Can we take a moment to reflect on what's going on in this picture posted on this thread...
> 1. Riding bike
> 2. Coffee in hand in mouth
> 3. Taking a picture, TAKING A PICTURE!!! Tripple3 is a talented rider.View attachment 717496
> ...



 Thank you @Cory. That’s very nice of you to say 
 I rode my 1936 Electric again


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 1, 2017)

Helping my friend with her mural, working at night... Not too cold to paint here in New England but close!!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 1, 2017)

I rode my Western Flyer to the bank for some quick cash to be the middleman and get to ride the 1936 Goodyear Wingfoot @birdzgarage


----------



## Kstone (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Dec 1, 2017)

Oh my! That is one sweet picture!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Dec 1, 2017)

Luisa and I Rode the Colson and Huffman to Mundial ...for tea andTiramisu


----------



## mike j (Dec 2, 2017)

Had to go out to western New Jersey to look a large stone slabs for a client. Good excuse to hit part of the Sussex rail trail that I haven't been on before, nice ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 2, 2017)

rolled out on the old rollfast yesterday


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2017)

Super fun 20+ mile ride with @Jarod24 on a Colson; I rode my Western Flyer 


 

 

 

 

 
 Had to have an ice cream sandwich


----------



## stezell (Dec 2, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Super fun 20+ mile ride with @Jarod24 on a Colson; I rode my Western Flyer
> View attachment 718269 View attachment 718266 View attachment 718265 View attachment 718267 View attachment 718268
> Had to have an ice cream sandwich



I'm very disappointed in Jarod he's not giving the #1.


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 2, 2017)

Coming back from the mural site brr! Ride three for the Roadmaster... Cross my fingers each time!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 3, 2017)

Cruised around Venice beach yesterday and then met up with @tripple3 for a nice ride. Look ma no hands!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 3, 2017)

Last WARM sunny day of 2017 the weather man said so I hopped on my tall Hawthorne and went for a ride!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 3, 2017)

And I took the beautiful BLUE Monarch for a spin


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 3, 2017)

Figured I’d better get out on a Colson today since I missed the Coasters Colson Conglomeration, so away I pedaled on JLB:




Thanks to the internets I knew Target was out of the storage bins I need so stopped at Bed Bath & Beyond.



Wasn't feeelin the price so pedaled home, stopping for a snack on the way.



Hope everyone had a cool Colsonish Sunday


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rollo (Dec 3, 2017)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 718636View attachment 718637View attachment 718638
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



... Beautiful! ...


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 3, 2017)

The hipsters at Starbucks told me that my bike was very vintage.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Dec 3, 2017)

San Pedro Ca. Hair of the Dog that bit me last nite ride...Daisy n I...50 Green Phantom ans the 53 Cwc Roadmaster Luxury Liner...Port of Los Angeles, Broujerij west ,cabrillo Beach Pier...











Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 3, 2017)

'twas a cold, damp December day when he set forth on his quest.....


He rode ever onward, reaching the hallowed land of bricks and bikes...... 


 
Through the land of iron-age hillforts......

 
He came upon a crossroad's; he knew which path would reward him......

 
The road grew narrow and wild, still he rode onwards.....

 
At last he neared his goal, he sensed its nearness......

 
Finally he found what he sought, a Sunday sunset to make @tripple3 proud.....

 
He rode home a happy man......

 
But sadly, on his return he ate not of the mythical ice cream sandwich, but had to make do with a mug of black coffee and 4 'Digestive' biscuits instead.....


----------



## Pedal pushers (Dec 3, 2017)

Such a beautiful day today.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 3, 2017)

Pedal pushers said:


> View attachment 718728 Such a beautiful day today.



very true @Pedal pushers!


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 3, 2017)

70 degree December day in the Mile High City so rolled out on the Shelby Rex.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> 'twas a cold, damp December day when he set forth on his quest.....View attachment 718693
> He rode ever onward, reaching the hallowed land of bricks and bikes......
> View attachment 718694
> Through the land of iron-age hillforts......View attachment 718695
> ...



Very poetic and nice of you to mention. Enjoying the ride.
Awesome photos.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 3, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> The hipsters at Starbucks told me that my bike was very vintage.
> 
> View attachment 718686
> 
> View attachment 718687




Well, pink _is_ a very vintage color.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2017)

I left early this morning on my twin bar to catch the sunrise


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 3, 2017)

It was 60 degrees here today - I took this 1963 Raleigh out for an extended ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2017)

Super fun ride on a couple Colsons with @birdzgarage & hippie Mike 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 After 40+ miles the ice cream sandwich taste amazing


----------



## mrg (Dec 3, 2017)

Great day for a CC Colson ride


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 4, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> 'twas a cold, damp December day when he set forth on his quest.....View attachment 718693
> He rode ever onward, reaching the hallowed land of bricks and bikes......
> View attachment 718694
> Through the land of iron-age hillforts......View attachment 718695
> ...



it's almost not fair you have such antique backgrounds to lean your antique bikes - really dig the mile post shot


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 4, 2017)

Pedal pushers said:


> View attachment 718728 Such a beautiful day today.



I'm a sucker for marinas - nice photo


----------



## Kstone (Dec 4, 2017)

Awesome ride with the Kats today


----------



## capnsteveo (Dec 4, 2017)

Took the Shelby for a spin and my wife rode her Hawthorne "creamsicle". She wanted just one bike without patina. Please excuse the cheap, pretty parts (kills me!).


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 4, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> it's almost not fair you have such antique backgrounds to lean your antique bikes - really dig the mile post shot



True, to a point, but I don't have endless sunshine, ice cream sandwiches, and reasonably priced antique bicycles to choose from; as you can tell I was a little bored and it helped brighten my evening.
The fingerpost shot pleased me too, just got lucky with the weather as my ride progressed @bulldog1935.
Thanks for the appreciative comments!


----------



## Cory (Dec 4, 2017)

Got a sunrise ride in with @tripple3 today. On my 78 Spitfire Bday bike today. Stopped for a cup at Dory Deli at Newport Beach Pier. Had some laughs. Now I'm back home pricing merch for the antique store. 

















Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 4, 2017)

Hawthorne riding in the park!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 4, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> And I took the beautiful BLUE Monarch for a spin
> View attachment 718606
> 
> View attachment 718607



Love that Monark, wish I could’ve gotten it.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2017)

1936 Electric 
This is where my phone shut itself off trying to update…


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 4, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Awesome ride with the Kats today
> 
> View attachment 718943 View attachment 718941 View attachment 718942 View attachment 718944 View attachment 718940 View attachment 718945 View attachment 718937 View attachment 718938 View attachment 718936



Nice!


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 4, 2017)

capnsteveo said:


> Took the Shelby for a spin and my wife rode her Hawthorne "creamsicle". She wanted just one bike without patina. Please excuse the cheap, pretty parts (kills me!).View attachment 718965 View attachment 718967 View attachment 718968



Strangely nice!


----------



## Herman (Dec 4, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Awesome ride with the Kats today
> 
> View attachment 718943 View attachment 718941 View attachment 718942 View attachment 718944 View attachment 718940 View attachment 718945 View attachment 718937 View attachment 718938 View attachment 718936



I would have loved to been there , but due to the last minute posting on our facebook page I knew nothing about it untill it was already happening , to quote the outlaw Ned Kelly " Such is life " ( his last words before they hung him )


----------



## Kstone (Dec 4, 2017)

Herman said:


> I would have loved to been there , but due to the last minute posting on our facebook page I knew nothing about it untill it was already happening , to quote the outlaw Ned Kelly " Such is life " ( his last words before they hung him )






Awh no! I'll be sure to text you when I load up. I didn't know the whole gang was getting together until I was there. Haha.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 4, 2017)

Kickstand3 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 4, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Awesome ride with the Kats today
> 
> View attachment 718943 View attachment 718941 View attachment 718942 View attachment 718944 View attachment 718940 View attachment 718945 View attachment 718937 View attachment 718938 View attachment 718936




Is this gazebo the one by Balboa pier?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 4, 2017)

Rode the '37 singlebar at the Cyclone Coasters Colson Ride yesterday


----------



## Boris (Dec 4, 2017)

Herman said:


> to quote the outlaw Ned Kelly " Such is life " ( his last words before they hung him )




Thanks for making me look this up. According to Wikipedia and several other sources....

Accounts differ about Kelly's last words. Some newspaper reporters wrote that his last words were *"Such is life"*, while other newspapers recorded that this was his response when the warden told him of the intended hour of his execution, earlier that day. _The Argus_ wrote that Kelly's last words were, *"Ah, well, I suppose it has come to this"*, as the rope was placed round his neck. According to another account, Kelly intended to make a speech, but *"made no audible sound"*. The warden later wrote that Kelly, when prompted to say his last words, *mumbled something that was too quiet to discern.*

Sorry for detouring the thread momentarily.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2017)

Rode the JC Higgins over to the craigslist meet up spot to walk home with cash


----------



## mazdaflyer (Dec 4, 2017)

I rode this Gary Fisher pre Trek city bike. 700c x Nexus 3speed. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Dec 4, 2017)

Monday night car show still going strong!


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2017)

This one.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 5, 2017)

Boris said:


> This one.
> View attachment 719901



I like this one


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 5, 2017)

I rode the president to the big lots to trade it for cash and walk home 
 Sliding rail Seat 
 Delivered with the original tires and tubes 
 Very nice bike


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 719979 View attachment 719978 View attachment 719980  I rode the president to the big lots to trade it for cash and walk home
> Sliding rail Seat
> Delivered with the original tires and tubes
> Very nice bike



I LIKE that chainguard!


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 5, 2017)

I convinced my wife to go on a night ride with me! I tried to order a new drink and this is what I got hah!


----------



## Cory (Dec 6, 2017)

Out riding early this morning with @tripple3. Caught the sunrise on my 78 Spitfire. Riding in Newport Beach CA today.







Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 6, 2017)

Happy hump day. 
 Today I rode my Western Flyer to meet @Cory for a ride to breakfast...


 

 

 

 Very end of the Balboa Peninsula 



 

 Breakfast at Great Mex 



 

 

 I had to stop at the bank to make a little deposit from the bike I sold yesterday.
 Great day for a bike ride


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 7, 2017)

I rode my Western Flyer with Hippie Mike on an Excelsior with Highwinds 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
We already finished our salad that comes with this five dollar lunch at Pizza D’Oro


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 8, 2017)

Out for a brefus ride with a bud


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 8, 2017)

After brefus Mike and I spotted some dope whips



 

 



A spin around town for errands, then last stop: crunchies for Chili


----------



## Boris (Dec 8, 2017)

Took my favorite Colson rider down to the creek near my house on this crisp sunny morning. Invigorating.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 8, 2017)

Happy Holidays...


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 9, 2017)

Took a little spin around the gym on a Miyata giraffe.


----------



## crash24 (Dec 9, 2017)

nice day for a ride!


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2017)

Rode around the moon eyes Car Show with friends, a lot of killer cars, 1/8 mi. Drags, live Surf & Rockabilly bands, pinup girls, some pics of what I rode and a few of things I’d like to ride! ( or drive )


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 9, 2017)

Cool [emoji41] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Out on the 'humbug run' yesterday. Set off with a group of riders from Aston, west Oxfordshire to meet up with another group of riders traveling from Gloucestershire.
Arrived at the Railway Inn, Fairford after about 15 miles of 1 degree above freezing weather! Brrrr!!!!
Some lovely machines being ridden, all British excepting my 'Ciclos Minaco'.
Some fantastic roadsters.....




L to R, 26" frame Sunbeam, BSA, Raleigh cross frame.




Robin Hood.




1930s Raleigh sports model.

Also out on the run were a number of pretty high end classic British lightweights. More 531 than you can shake a stick at!




an 'Ernie Clements'.




a nice 'Viking'.




ditto 'Falcon'.




gorgeous 'Flying Gate'.




on the left, a 'Hill Special' (they were allowed to use the slogan "the Rolls-Royce of bicycles") . On the right a 'Hetchins' Experto Credo. Both stunning examples of the frame builders art.

We rode back after a great pub lunch, I had Macaroni Cheese and Chips! You need some comfort food when its this cold.....




Back to Aston Pottery Cafe for coffee and cake. Great deer sculptures outside, and a Higgins 'Ultralite' tandem too, if you can spot it.....



Happy riding !


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 10, 2017)

My Tiki twin bar to the parking structure 


 

 
 Happy riding day


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 10, 2017)

Two days ago, we woke up to this




Of course, this is s. Texas, so it didn't last long, though I still had a snowdrift the second morning.
We call these blue northers when a heavy mass of cold air comes in, only this time with a strong south wind to produce a rare "Gulf-effect" dry snow.
I think the last time this happened was when Santa Anna was marching to the Alamo.
The cold air settled in to give us high pressure and sunny high temps pushing 70, then lows in the 30s for a just a couple of days.
Last night, Howard of Action Bikes invited everyone to Harmon's BBQ for a Christmas Party - we ate too much BBQ, and drank at least a few beers.
I'm sure we were still digesting when we took off at 36 degrees this morning.
So on this cold morning, half of the group wanted to break for coffee, and 15 folks peeled off to enlarge our normal peel-off group.



For most of us with cold fingers, toes and ears, a cup of coffee was all we needed to warm up.
Also, since this is Bike Theft Central, keeping an eye on the bikes is a good thing.



Many of the people, though, especially those wearing shorts, warmed their tushies, too, staying inside with their coffee.



Another good outing.  And I did get in a good 50-60-degree sunny 33 mi ride with Sandy yesterday - my favorite conditions for winter riding.
She's Caribe, though, and didn't join us for the mid-30s crack-of-dawn ride this morning.


----------



## thom (Dec 10, 2017)

I wish I could ride. On July 18, 2017 another driver crossed the center line and hit me head-on. I was driving my '56 Ford truck. My pelvis was crushed and I underwent reconstructive surgery and am still doing therapy. I can not walk without a walker yet. I hope to be able to ride again eventually. I have bought several bikes since the accident and look forward to riding them. My sister and brother-in-law bought me a reproduction penny-farthing, from Rideable Replicas. It has a 52" front wheel. I especially want to ride it.


----------



## Cory (Dec 10, 2017)

So I am out on a casual bike ride this morning doing a quick shake down on my Xmas bike for today's Orange Circle ride......
Looks like my neighbor decided to get a race car [emoji50] Some how managed to get Cali plates on it. 
P.s. still looking for a kickstand, lol.







Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Dec 10, 2017)

thom said:


> I wish I could ride. On July 18, 2017 another driver crossed the center line and hit me head-on. I was driving my '56 Ford truck. My pelvis was crushed and I underwent reconstructive surgery and am still doing therapy. I can not walk without a walker yet. I hope to be able to ride again eventually. I have bought several bikes since the accident and look forward to riding them. My sister and brother-in-law bought me a reproduction penny-farthing, from Rideable Replicas. It has a 52" front wheel. I especially want to ride it.



That's horrible! Glad to hear You are on the mend. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 10, 2017)

mrg said:


> Rode around the moon eyes Car Show with friends, a lot of killer cars, 1/8 mi. Drags, live Surf & Rockabilly bands, pinup girls, some pics of what I rode and a few of things I’d like to ride! ( or drive )View attachment 722176 View attachment 722179View attachment 722180 View attachment 722181View attachment 722177 View attachment 722178



great photos, but you should be arrested


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 10, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Out on the 'humbug run' yesterday. Set off with a group of riders from Aston, west Oxfordshire to meet up with another group of riders traveling from Gloucestershire.
> Arrived at the Railway Inn, Fairford after about 15 miles of 1 degree above freezing weather! Brrrr!!!!
> Some lovely machines being ridden, all British excepting my 'Ciclos Minaco'.
> Some fantastic roadsters.....
> ...



if you guys want to cross the pond, we'll invite you to coffee - great bikes


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 10, 2017)

thom said:


> I wish I could ride. On July 18, 2017 another driver crossed the center line and hit me head-on. I was driving my '56 Ford truck. My pelvis was crushed and I underwent reconstructive surgery and am still doing therapy. I can not walk without a walker yet. I hope to be able to ride again eventually. I have bought several bikes since the accident and look forward to riding them. My sister and brother-in-law bought me a reproduction penny-farthing, from Rideable Replicas. It has a 52" front wheel. I especially want to ride it.



You'll get there! A speedy recovery to you!
be careful on that 'ordinary' though, I've witnessed people 'coming a cropper' on them, It's a long way down lol!


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 10, 2017)

It seems here in south Oxfordshire today we have a similar climate to s. Texas.
Woke up to the first snow of the season, and probably the last.
Went out for a few miles on the '96 Orange.....


 

Crossing the C&WR line, no trains today.....

 

My part of town is aptly named "Winter brook".....

 

Enjoy your ride, whatever the weather!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 10, 2017)

Texas its a big beautiful place




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 10, 2017)

Kickstand3 said:


> Texas its a big beautiful placeView attachment 722528
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



that dark blue sky - hence, blue norther


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Dec 10, 2017)

I got distracted




Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 10, 2017)

Went out for a morning ride...first frost of the year...8 am - 10 am...my usual local riding spots.



 


 

 

 

Great morning for a ride!!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 10, 2017)

Super fun ride on my 1936 Electric with Hippie Mike on a 42 Schwinn DX


----------



## mrg (Dec 10, 2017)

Took to spend for five out To ride with the circle city crew


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2017)

Bringing a little Christmas cheer to the Orange Circle Ride, on the 1936 Schwinn Motorbike.


----------



## mike j (Dec 11, 2017)

Glad you guys are still out riding. It's snowy & cold out here, more shoveling than riding.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 11, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> It seems here in south Oxfordshire today we have a similar climate to s. Texas.
> Woke up to the first snow of the season, and probably the last.
> Went out for a few miles on the '96 Orange.....
> View attachment 722524
> ...



Enjoyed your photos immensely.  
Apt point about our similar climates, or at least part of what affects them.  The Gulf Stream starts here and ends there. 
Which is how coconuts migrate - has nothing to do with swallows.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 11, 2017)

I rebuilt the front wheel for my Packard. I am running the bearings loose because one of the cages was destroyed.
 Runs real smooth now.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 11, 2017)

Rode the single bar and my girl her Shelby to Sunday breakfast and bloody Mary's.


----------



## mrg (Dec 11, 2017)

Took the Traveler over to the Monday night car show


----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 12, 2017)

mike j said:


> Glad you guys are still out riding. It's snowy & cold out here, more shoveling than riding.
> 
> View attachment 723130




Have to hand it to you. 
  All of you get the award for working the hardest to get to ride ! Hats off to you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 12, 2017)

Cory said:


> So I am out on a casual bike ride this morning doing a quick shake down on my Xmas bike for today's Orange Circle ride......
> Looks like my neighbor decided to get a race car [emoji50] Some how managed to get Cali plates on it.
> P.s. still looking for a kickstand, lol.View attachment 722440View attachment 722441View attachment 722442
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk




Cory 
 What frame is that? I had one like it that someone put Schwinn decals on; but it was defiantly no Schwinn.  Any idea what it is? Was super light for a cantilever     


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 12, 2017)

mrg said:


> Rode around the moon eyes Car Show with friends, a lot of killer cars, 1/8 mi. Drags, live Surf & Rockabilly bands, pinup girls, some pics of what I rode and a few of things I’d like to ride! ( or drive )View attachment 722176 View attachment 722179View attachment 722180 View attachment 722181View attachment 722177 View attachment 722178




When and where was this. Sorry to mis is. We have family that sponsors Jim Dunn and the Moon Eyes car.   They will be at Pomona Winter Nationals in February and so will we! Anyone else plan to go?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 12, 2017)

Muleman121 said:


> When and where was this. Sorry to mis is. We have family that sponsors Jim Dunn and the Moon Eyes car.   They will be at Pomona Winter Nationals in February and so will we! Anyone else plan to go?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Oh ya.   Very nice Shelby too.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crash24 (Dec 12, 2017)

Weather has been awesome!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 12, 2017)

Short ride out on the fenderless '37 for a couple late night brews.


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 12, 2017)

Dinner with my family last night and a bit of Christmas shopping today


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 12, 2017)

Daydreaming about my Sunday ride on the parts pile.


----------



## Evodog (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 13, 2017)

rocket man.....burnin out his fuse up here alone........ Thanks @TINYuproar .this bike needed that!


----------



## Cory (Dec 13, 2017)

Riding my 57 Wasp this morning in sunny Surf City Huntington Beach CA. The waves are great this morning, I should of taken my surfboard out instead of my bike, lol. 








Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2017)

I left this morning before sunrise on my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser, temp at 44...




 A lovely day for a bike ride...


 

 

 

 



 I rode all the way down to the end of the Balboa Peninsula, took a picture and then turned around to go the other way....
 I met @Cory at his house and we rode past the Huntington Beach cliffs to dog beach.
 We rode to TK burgers for lunch


 

 


30+ miles, smiling the whole way.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 13, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I left this morning before sunrise on my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser
> View attachment 724083
> 
> Hey lovely day for a bike ride
> ...



tough to beat bike and beach photos


----------



## Boris (Dec 13, 2017)

At least 1000 Canadian Geese at this spot earlier. Ran home to get the camera, but when I returned, these were all that remained. Good opportunity to get a shot of one of my other great riders on this beautiful sunny day though. 2 speed kickback and 120 gauge spokes. This is actually one of my heaviest bikes for some reason, but it's the easiest to pedal.


----------



## 19*01 (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Floyd (Dec 14, 2017)

Took advantage of our heat wave and put about 35 miles on the Evans*


*none of this is true


----------



## kwoodyh (Dec 14, 2017)

Mocking up the $10 Cloud not rideable yet but it won't take much!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 14, 2017)

19*01 said:


> View attachment 724229 View attachment 724230





 
I remember running that big chain ring gear on my last 20" Cruiser;


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 14, 2017)

I rode my 37 Syracuse  with Hippie Mike to Seal Beach and Home 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 Great day for a bike ride


----------



## 19*01 (Dec 14, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 724448
> I remember running that big chain ring gear on my last 20" Cruiser;



That's the original gear ratio on the 20in Schwinn cruiser, I have two others and they have the same ratio.. I'm almost positive they all came like that , unless a different request was made  at the time of purchase.. I'll post my other two bikes later


----------



## buickmike (Dec 14, 2017)

Runnin at night now;  could have used another 10 # air pressure or 10° warmer Chicago land style


----------



## Pedal pushers (Dec 14, 2017)

I had an intense day at work today. I met a beautiful family and a new friend...
Took a ride on my Colson


----------



## buickmike (Dec 14, 2017)

That's really an attractive bicycle @Pedal pushers and if it has a bad angle I can't see it. Whereas my bike is trapped in the lights like a rat in the alley. Oh well I'll try harder tomorrow.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 14, 2017)

36 on Wednesday I'm behind.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 14, 2017)

this was Tuesdays ride


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 14, 2017)

today,the 41 rollfast became my work bike.it stays at the factory.


----------



## rickyd (Dec 15, 2017)

Went to town and rode this on the pavement, it does not belong on gravel.


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Dec 16, 2017)

Rode the Evans colson around for the first time.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 16, 2017)

I had a very fun time riding my Western Flyer with Foothill Flyers and Cyclone Coasters  up and down some great trails 
Photo credit @birdzgarage


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2017)

My 36 Packard single bar roadster around the swap meet and Home 
 I bought this super cool piece of wood 


 

 

 
 1937 Mead Ranger for sale $850


----------



## ballooney (Dec 17, 2017)

My son an I went for a morning pedal...he's just about too big for his 24" Schwinn...where did the years go?

I must say that Schwinn really dialed in their bikes post war. I have a number of prewar Schwinns including this DX and none ride nearly as smooth as a post war. Clearly some prewar ride better than others but in my stable the post wars are much better riders. 










And a buddy pic...holding hands...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xmtnrider (Dec 17, 2017)

Rode around city park in Denver on my restored twin bar. The bike rides great. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 17, 2017)

Short Sunday cruise for a beers and a bite.


----------



## Kstone (Dec 17, 2017)

Bought my special someone a bike for Christmas...  Then we shopped for Christmas presents for my family down in the city. It was 39 throughout the day...then as we were coming home the temps went to low 30s and there was freezing rain. It was a tough one! We were biking in snow too. That's a good way to eat it, I can tell yah.


----------



## sccruiser (Dec 17, 2017)

Rolled through the Boardwalk on the Streamliner.


----------



## sccruiser (Dec 17, 2017)

Clint liked this spot too back in 83' the movie Sudden Impact.



View attachment 726192


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Dec 18, 2017)

Do I call it the Trek Heretic or the Atari Faceplant? I can't decide






Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2017)

I put my great western Moto bike back together after @birdzgarage ”adjusted” and repaired the fenders.
Thank you again.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2017)

This afternoon I took out my 1936 Electric that I love 


 

 

 

 
 Really nice day for a bike ride


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 18, 2017)

Sweet! looks great!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 19, 2017)

This morning I left early on my Western Flyer headed down to the beach to watch the sunrise 



 

 
 This is right at Coast Highway and the Santa Ana River where the sun first showed 



 

 

 The picture above is the Newport pier. The picture below is the Balboa Pier 



 
 Low 40s when I left, low 60s when I got home  
 Enjoy the ride


----------



## Kstone (Dec 19, 2017)

Went down the street for noms!


----------



## mike j (Dec 19, 2017)

After the past couple of weeks of cold weather, todays high of 54 seemed absolutely balmy. Rode a section of the O&W rail trail for the first time, near the village of High Falls, N.Y. This trail intersects or runs parallel with the Delaware & Hudson canal, which predates it. Photo's along the trail & canal.


----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 20, 2017)

joel.romeo.79 said:


> Do I call it the Trek Heretic or the Atari Faceplant? I can't decide
> View attachment 726387View attachment 726388
> 
> Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk
> View attachment 726398View attachment 726399




Love this bike! Would like to see more if it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tryder (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 21, 2017)

It was 40° when I left my house on my 1936 Electric 


 

 

  This look like it would make a cute pic, and then I noticed that BMX cut outs behind it ...



 

 
 Enjoy the ride and the winter solstice


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 21, 2017)

Same bike, same day, longer ride… 


 

 

 

 

 
 Pretty windy today, with gusts well over 20 mph. 
 Super fun ride, by myself.


 

 

 
 I went ahead and had an ice cream sandwich too


----------



## mazdaflyer (Dec 21, 2017)

Virtue Ortho about 18 miles...





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Kstone said:


> View attachment 727699



great photo, nice to see they're used as libraries over there too!


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Dec 22, 2017)

Second day of winter and sunny in Seattle,cold but sunny.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2017)

Did a lil decorating on our red bikes and took them out for a spin to the local Sushi spot.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 23, 2017)

A long time coming...finally finished building up the '49 B6 and took it out to finish up some Christmas shopping:


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2017)

Went for a ride, lunch and a lil antique hunting in Whittier today.


----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 23, 2017)

First ride after three back surgeries in the last month. Doc said no but...........I rode wife's 3 wheeler
 It's good to be back in the saddle again.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 23, 2017)

ballooney said:


> A long time coming...finally finished building up the '49 B6 and took it out to finish up some Christmas shopping:
> View attachment 728216



Nice!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 24, 2017)

Still a few little things to do,  but I RODE it!!!!!! @New Mexico Brant @Jay81 @buck hughes @Sped Man  and it rides NICE!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 24, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Still a few little things to do,  but I RODE it!!!!!! @New Mexico Brant @Jay81 @buck hughes @Sped Man  and it rides NICE!
> View attachment 728438




Very nice don’t slip my friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hellshotrods (Dec 24, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Went for a ride, lunch and a lil antique hunting in Whittier today.




You didn't ride all the way from Monrovia to Whittier did you ??   I've been to King R antique Mall, some good stuff in there......


----------



## Jimmy V (Dec 24, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Same bike, same day, longer ride…
> View attachment 727542 View attachment 727543 View attachment 727545 View attachment 727546 View attachment 727547
> Pretty windy today, with gusts well over 20 mph.
> Super fun ride, by myself.
> ...



Love the picture with the bike in front of the flowering cactus.  I can't remember what the proper name is but they are beautiful.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2017)

Jimmy V said:


> Love the picture with the bike in front of the flowering cactus.  I can't remember what the proper name is but they are beautiful.



 I called them Christmas blooms 
@cyclingday or @schwinnja 
 Name that cacti


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2017)

Aloe arborescens
Not actually a Cactus at all.
All Cacti are Succulents, but not all Succulents are Cacti.


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 24, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Still a few little things to do,  but I RODE it!!!!!! @New Mexico Brant @Jay81 @buck hughes @Sped Man  and it rides NICE!
> View attachment 728438



Sand that frame down and apply a clear coat. It will look awesome! Love the rocket in the center. If you can you should weld it on. It has it own unique look.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 24, 2017)

Went for our 2nd annual Christmas Eve morning bike ride...family and friends stopped by for coffee and breakfast goodies before our ride.



 

riding at my local spot, Quarry Lakes!


 

brother and sister!!





Jaclyn!


 

Break time...



 

heading home...



 

Great day riding my family and friends!!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 24, 2017)

great weather on Christmas eve in so cal.
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 24, 2017)

Got out on JLB for a lil spin and snack with a bud, stopped off at the grocery for baking supplies for the mrs


----------



## ballooney (Dec 24, 2017)

After baking pies all day, the Family went out for a ride on our Christmas (green and some red) Schwinns today. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Pedal pushers (Dec 24, 2017)

I rode a rented bike at Santas Village.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas eve
 Super fun Santa ride this morning with about 200 other Santas.
 Then my friend @schwinndoggy  and I rode around Garden Grove checking the Christmas spirit.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 24, 2017)

I met Jeff and Toms place and picked up the BB.  Jeff fixed the horn so I could ride up and down the block to piss off the neighbors.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 24, 2017)

Early Christmas morning in Wallingford, England.

Merry Christmas to one and all,
Have a good one!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 25, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Got out on JLB for a lil spin and snack with a bud, stopped off at the grocery for baking supplies for the mrs
> View attachment 728621 View attachment 728622 View attachment 728625
> 
> View attachment 728623
> View attachment 728624



can't beat fish tacos


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Dec 25, 2017)

Rare white Christmas in Seattle ride.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 25, 2017)

We got some snow in the desert. Rode some sagebrush singletrack on my fatbike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 25, 2017)

My girl and I rode the North Augusta Greeneway to work off some of the Christmas goodies! First time out for the Fleetwood Supreme. Those heavy tires gotta go! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas! 
 I rode my 36 Electric down to the beach 


 

 
 Nice evening for a ride


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 25, 2017)

I went to Red box and cruised through the Riverside Plaza


----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas 
Rarely ride a Schwinn
So I figured today was a good Schwinn day









Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 25, 2017)

Ghost Town !

Main Street in Garden Grove on Christmas afternoon 
Other than a couple Pokémon gamers and my 80’s Schwinn







Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 26, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I went to Red box and cruised through the Riverside Plaza
> View attachment 729002 View attachment 729003 View attachment 729004 View attachment 729005 View attachment 729006



great photos!


----------



## Evodog (Dec 26, 2017)

Had a great xmas weekend on her firestone and my bf goodrich


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 26, 2017)

pedal4416 said:


> We got some snow in the desert. Rode some sagebrush singletrack on my fatbike.
> 
> View attachment 728940
> 
> ...



that's what those things are for


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 26, 2017)

I rode my Moto bike to meet @Cory on the river trail and then my phone died 


 

 
 It was 44° when I left; I am home now.


----------



## Cory (Dec 26, 2017)

Met tripple3 on the river trail for a quick ride before the kids got up. I'm on my Wasp. 









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 27, 2017)

Low 40s again for a ride on my Western Flyer


----------



## ballooney (Dec 27, 2017)

Back on the '49 today with my son on his '53. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 27, 2017)

Snoopy and I went fur a ride today, I can’t wait to get my original saddle back from Bob U.


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 27, 2017)

Still riding in the East, but soon will put this one into the winter workshop...And build something to tackle the snowy moosh!


----------



## Cory (Dec 28, 2017)

When on a little shakedown ride this morning around the hood on my 50's straight bar Schwinn. Sure does ride nice. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 28, 2017)

Cory said:


> When on a little shakedown ride this morning around the hood on my 50's straight bar Schwinn. Sure does ride nice. View attachment 729796
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk




Very cool bike Cory! Some nice parts on that frame.  No wonder it rides so nice! I’m a believer that light wheels are the most important part on the bike that makes it responsive.   You have some really nice wheels there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedal pushers (Dec 28, 2017)

Took a late lunch on my Monark


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Super fun ride today on my Western Flyer with several other caber’s


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 28, 2017)

Pedal pushers said:


> Took a late lunch on my Monark
> View attachment 729944
> View attachment 729945
> View attachment 729946



Great photos @Pedal pushers, nice bike!


----------



## Kstone (Dec 29, 2017)

From all of us in the North, the East, and Midwest


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Kstone said:


> From all of us in the North, the East, and Midwest
> 
> View attachment 730108



how many minutes did you leave it outside? Lol.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 29, 2017)

I took advantage of my last day of vacation and spent some quality time with my bike and oh yeah, my son 
We rode to our favorite coffee shop for breakfast but before we left, I gifted my '53 Panther to my 12 year old boy as he has officially outgrown his 24" of the same year.  He was beyond stoked to be riding a 'big' bike and it just so happens that this bike in particular is about as smooth a rider as I own...you know the one ND rear hub that can actually skid!!  The Panther is nice but not too nice which is perfect for him as I watched him jumping off curbs to test the Schwinn springer as I cringed and then just as quickly let it go...he's riding the bike exactly like a 12 year old should...the bike will hold up fine.  It's a Schwinn after all. 

When it came to taking pictures, he made sure HIS bike was in front!








Last pic...I had no idea he was related to @HippyMike!




Riding with a 12 year old is good for the soul!


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 29, 2017)

ballooney said:


> I took advantage of my last day of vacation and spent some quality time with my bike and oh yeah, my son
> We rode to our favorite coffee shop for breakfast but before we left, I gifted my '53 Panther to my 12 year old boy as he has officially outgrown his 24" of the same year.  He was beyond stoked to be riding a 'big' bike and it just so happens that this bike in particular is about as smooth a rider as I own...you know the one ND rear hub that can actually skid!!  The Panther is nice but not too nice which is perfect for him as I watched him jumping off curbs to test the Schwinn springer as I cringed and then just as quickly let it go...he's riding the bike exactly like a 12 year old should...the bike will hold up fine.  It's a Schwinn after all.
> 
> When it came to taking pictures, he made sure HIS bike was in front!
> ...



That's beautiful! He's one lucky boy, and looks very pleased. Lovely gesture!


----------



## ballooney (Dec 29, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> That's beautiful! He's one lucky boy, and looks very pleased. Lovely gesture!



Thanks...it was really fun to see his excitement when we dropped the seat and lowered the bars...definitely a moment to cherish as he's on the cusp of a moody teen yet still a 'little guy' on the inside.  Plus, to see him progress from a 20" Schwinn ballooner at age 5-6 to a 24" ballooner at age 9 to a standard ballooner at age 12 has been a really fun 'ride'.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 29, 2017)

Nowhere special, just a quick spin around the block. I found this banana seat and used lots of foam. I threw a temporary cover on it just to make sure it will work as a usable seat. Luxlow provided an extra long sissy bar. I'm gonna move the seat forward on the seat clamp. Thinking red tuck-n-roll with white piping.


This frame was already drilled!


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 29, 2017)

crusty merc


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 29, 2017)

went for a last ride on the manta.off to a new home in the morning.


----------



## Kstone (Dec 29, 2017)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 730266 View attachment 730267 View attachment 730268went for a last ride on the manta.off to a new home in the morning.



Ohhhhhh man that first pic is to die for. Calendar worthy.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 29, 2017)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 730266 View attachment 730267 View attachment 730268went for a last ride on the manta.off to a new home in the morning.



Oooh, love that Jimmy, the bikes nice too.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Dec 29, 2017)

Rode the red 39 Shelby, 36 Zephyr, and the 37 Colson.

It’s the best feeling when your friends are “let’s go for a ride” ...just because.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Dec 29, 2017)

If you need somebody to love, just look into my eyes, I'll Be there to make you feel right.


-John Lennon & Paul McCartney

That’s what friends are for...


----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 30, 2017)

Saturday morning is always a good riding time for me
‘40 Iver Johnson 











Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 30, 2017)

Return of the Ice bike. Got it out today for a little ride. Only about 10 degrees today so  I wasn't out long!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 30, 2017)

We rode today about 10 miles


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2017)

Today was the Horseless Carriage Club's annual holiday motor excursion, so we rode the motorbikes down to check it out.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Dec 31, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Today was the Horseless Carriage Club's annual holiday motor excursion, so we rode the motorbikes down to check it out.
> View attachment 730781 View attachment 730774 View attachment 730775 View attachment 730776 View attachment 730777 View attachment 730778 View attachment 730779 View attachment 730780



Looks like so much fun Marty. The powder blue car  swoon.
Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks, Liz.
That blue car was a 1913 model 22 Bugatti owned by Alan Travis.
He told an interesting story, that what most people call, Bugatti Blue, was actually the color that Ettore Bugatti's wife requested the cars be painted after her favorite brand of French cigarettes.
Here's a picture of Alan holding up a pack of those exact brand period cigarettes.
I asked him what was harder to find, the car or an nos pack of 100 year old cigarettes. Lol!


----------



## ballooney (Dec 31, 2017)

My son and I went for a New Year's Eve ride...his new Panther has him excited to ride so we do with me in my '41...in fact I saw him rummaging through my scrap lumber today and then see that he built a small ramp to jump his Panther. He thinks the front springer is the bomb. Too bad I didn't get a picture. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 1, 2018)

Took the crusty Colson and ladies Zephyr to check out the Rose Parade this morning.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2018)

I was there too on my Elgin Tiki cruiser


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2018)

So I took another ride; trying out my new camera.
It's not my phone; I typed this post on our iMac.
Drug the pics from the S.D. card right into this window.
"Click" Insert Image.
What do you think?
Good thing for spell check.


----------



## ballooney (Jan 1, 2018)

It's back to work for me tomorrow so I had to sneak in another ride today with my son.  He is on his favorite bike...a '53 Panther...so cool...and I pulled out the '37 C-Mod...great rider!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2018)

This was taken with my phone, which I was told looks better. 


 
 Happy new year!


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 1, 2018)

I put my Firestone basket on my Twin-Flex to pick up some boxes for the PO.   I did a little spring cleaning today....it was 75 out today


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 1, 2018)

Beautiful day in the Pacific Northwest. Took the black B-6 out for the Skidkings annual New Year's Day Ride on the Tacoma waterfront....


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 1, 2018)

goonies new years day ride.north Hollywood to Olvera street in Los Angeles


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 1, 2018)

A few more from day one, 2018.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2018)

I took a ride on my 1936 Electric; sending it out for some professional work to be done....


 

 

 
 I love this bike


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 2, 2018)

I rode my 47 straight bar klunker today.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 3, 2018)

I took a nice ride on my Western Flyer this morning early


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 3, 2018)

They are going to take the twins out on a little Excursion


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 3, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> They are going to take the twins out on a little ExcursionView attachment 732872



My daughter and niece joined us too.  My son is on a scooter by ran into great grandpa's before I could snap a shot.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 3, 2018)

It’s great when all my errands and stops can be done via bicycle 
1936 Packard  runs fast; rolls for days 


 

 
 Being in the middle of the day, I rolled right through the automatic doors right up to the Redbox machine 



 

 

 


 Enjoy the ride


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 4, 2018)

Mike showed up to my house right on time for the OC mid week weekly beach ride.  Bumped into a couple other riders 
 Great day at the beach! 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 I highly recommend it to anyone who feels a Sick Day coming :eek:


----------



## mrg (Jan 4, 2018)

Took a spin in between working on this Spitfire, these yellow bikes are popping up all over town parked next to bus stops, bike trails etc. ( seen about 50 of them ) $1 a hr. And you need to app your phone to unlock and pay for them.


----------



## manuelvilla (Jan 4, 2018)

Took my new toy...im a flat tire bike guy but im loving stingray bikes...they ride so sweet...my motorbike is jealous lol


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2018)

Happy Fenderless Friday
1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser 
Rides great


----------



## COB (Jan 5, 2018)

The sun came out from behind the clouds today and it got up to a balmy 12 degrees. Good enough to take my first ride on this one up and down the street a couple of times.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Jan 5, 2018)

68 Schwinn Heavi Duti Franco Morini Motori 48 Minimoto Columbia





Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2018)

It is Good for me to Ride 


 

 

 
 1939 Snyder built twin bar rustjunkie tiki Cruiser


----------



## ballooney (Jan 6, 2018)

My son and I rode to breakfast this morning and beyond...we rolled on a '49 Phantom and '53 Panther...nice weather after a few days of rain.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2018)

I am running the same tires on this Elgin Tiki cruiser for three years now 


 

 

 

 

 
 They ride great so I hate to throw them away 
 I have brand new tires and tubes ready to go in; but figured I’d keep riding these as long as they go


----------



## mike j (Jan 6, 2018)

Finally got " El Burro " up & running. I've been naming my main riders lately. This will be my horse for a while, 46 DX w/ Shimano 3spd.


----------



## gkeep (Jan 7, 2018)

Quick couple of miles yesterday on my 58 American and found a nice spot at the local Regional Park, Crab Cove. Great use of an old lifeboat and I'll have to go back in two months when all those native plants will be blooming.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I've been riding to work and back this past week, but in the dark my phone camera isn't too good so I've not bothered taking any photos.
Out on another V-CC ride yesterday, during daylight.
A cold (2 degrees Celsius) day, but this was our annual 'mince pie ride', postponed from a couple of weeks ago due to snow & ice, so some very nice machines were being ridden.  A 15 mile jaunt through the Vale of the White Horse, with a great pub lunch in the middle.
I was out on my Rochester, but you don't need to see that again so I didn't bother with any photos of it.
Here then is a selection of some of the bicycles being ridden.

1890s Howe 'Path Racer'.....
View attachment 734553 

 View attachment 734555

A 'Kingston'.....

 

A really nice BSA.....

 

Batavus.....

 

Columbia chainless

 

Some really special machines were out being ridden, not least this William Morris ( local boy done good - later started Morris Garages, from whence MG cars get their name). One of only 3 known examples.....

 

 

Absolutely stunning 1901 Raleigh Cross Frame. This has original twist-grip brakes with internally sprung handlebars.....

 

 
The centre section remains rigid, the outer 6 inches either side rotate on the internal springing, giving approx. 1 inch of travel.
Superb engineering, can you spot the joint.....

 
That's a genuine Raleigh mascot of Sir Walter atop the handlebars too.

Miserable day, but a fun ride.....

 

Happy riding!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 7, 2018)

I rode my 1937 Syracuse to Long Beach with Hippie Mike  on his DX Cadillac


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 7, 2018)

Rolled the ladies Colson and my Snyder HTB for a bite yesterday afternoon.


----------



## mrg (Jan 7, 2018)

Fun ride with the Coaster crew, Didn’t take too many pics though


----------



## ballooney (Jan 7, 2018)

Went for a spin on the ‘40-41 DX...added the 6 rib delta too. Fun rider!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 7, 2018)

Evening So Cal Iver ride








Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gkeep (Jan 7, 2018)

Sunday sunset ride at Crown Beach on the Pierce. San Francisco in the background and a half hour later the sky was on fire, deep reds and burgundy but I'd already dropped the bike off at home. The mudflats were more popular than the beach though there were many folks out walking, jogging and biking , thousands of birds feeding and settling in for the night.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 9, 2018)

Weather was ugly out but I needed to go to the store 


 

 
 Pedaling along the sidewalk trying to avoid the big puddles; the sun began to break through.
 So I went to the top of the parking structure for pictures 


 

 

 
 Turned out to be a very lovely bike ride.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 9, 2018)

Can't let all you Cali folks have all the fun!

Playin in the snow out here!

No kickstand needed!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jan 10, 2018)

Pumped up the tires and took out the Western Flyer on old Ft. Chaffee!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 10, 2018)

I went to work today, hallelujah; but got home with plenty of time to take a bike ride before dinner 
 I love my Elgin Tiki cruiser


----------



## mike j (Jan 10, 2018)

One over the handlebars, on the way back from the hardware store. Gotta hand it to you, tripple3, this is not anywhere as easy as you make it look.


----------



## hellshotrods (Jan 10, 2018)

mike j said:


> One over the handlebars, on the way back from the hardware store. Gotta hand it to you, tripple3, this is not anywhere as easy as you make it look.




The unknown secret about @tripple3 Mark - is that he could secretly race in the tour de France and place in a respectable position because of all the training time he's put in on heavy vintage bicycles.   Strap him onto a carbon fiber 2lb bike and he turns into a rocket.


----------



## Cory (Jan 11, 2018)

Out peddling around this morning. Blew off working for a little R and R. On my Mead Crusader tall frame today in Newport Beach CA.





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 11, 2018)

I got home from work today and checked the mail for a package to me 


 

 I pulled out my Western Flyer to hang my bell under the bottom bracket where it was before.
 Rings  quietly but pretty constantly to keep the gremlins away 


 

 

 
 Little detail looking up my bike 
Thanks Scott @rustjunkie


----------



## ballooney (Jan 11, 2018)

Took a spin after work with my son...at the church of one tree. It was originally constructed from 1 single redwood tree (massive tree). 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jan 11, 2018)

mike j said:


> One over the handlebars, on the way back from the hardware store. Gotta hand it to you, tripple3, this is not anywhere as easy as you make it look.
> 
> View attachment 736389



Perhaps you lack a dead toad on your bars.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 11, 2018)

More of the same warmer snowbanks melting riding is fun but somewhat treacherous. I hope to have some kinda new snow roadster/beater/rider built and wash and rinse the roadmaster prior to getting it pulled off the road for a rebuild.


----------



## rcole45 (Jan 11, 2018)

Was a nice day for a ride at the beach


----------



## Kstone (Jan 11, 2018)

It's been zero for literally two weeks here. We had a few days of sunshine. It was a balmy 55 out.. I think it hit 60? So some of us played hookie today and went for a ride! Freezing rain and snow is on its way this weekend!


The river was so frozen....There were some epic snowball fights along the way.... Two crashes.... A few good saves.... And four really really tired people at the end of it. 21 miles is a killer when you're out of it for a while!
Thanks @Floyd  and @dogdart



 

 

 


He fell about three pedals after this picture... Hehehehe. I DEFINITELY didn't laugh.








This is actually a section of a bunch of barges that were left to become part of the shoreline.




 

 


Boy in a tree





The boys causing trouble






Exhausted and happy!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2018)

Fabulous shots Kstone!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 11, 2018)

Kstone said:


> It's been zero for literally two weeks here. We had a few days of sunshine. It was a balmy 55 out.. I think it hit 60? So some of us played hookie today and went for a ride! Freezing rain and snow is on its way this weekend!
> 
> 
> The river was so frozen....There were some epic snowball fights along the way.... Two crashes.... A few good saves.... And four really really tired people at the end of it. 21 miles is a killer when you're out of it for a while!
> ...




luv this


----------



## Herman (Jan 12, 2018)

Kstone said:


> It's been zero for literally two weeks here. We had a few days of sunshine. It was a balmy 55 out.. I think it hit 60? So some of us played hookie today and went for a ride! Freezing rain and snow is on its way this weekend!
> 
> 
> The river was so frozen....There were some epic snowball fights along the way.... Two crashes.... A few good saves.... And four really really tired people at the end of it. 21 miles is a killer when you're out of it for a while!
> ...



I t did indeed hit 60 degrees , I played hookey too , rode the Spyder 500 for about 3 hours


----------



## Kstone (Jan 12, 2018)

Herman said:


> I t did indeed hit 60 degrees , I played hookey too , rode the Spyder 500 for about 3 hours



Awh GEEEZE. I figured you were working. 
We need to schedule a ride with you!!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 12, 2018)

Kstone said:


> It's been zero for literally two weeks here. We had a few days of sunshine. It was a balmy 55 out.. I think it hit 60? So some of us played hookie today and went for a ride! Freezing rain and snow is on its way this weekend!
> 
> 
> The river was so frozen....There were some epic snowball fights along the way.... Two crashes.... A few good saves.... And four really really tired people at the end of it. 21 miles is a killer when you're out of it for a while!
> ...



hey, tell those guys discretion is the better part of valor


----------



## Herman (Jan 12, 2018)

Kstone said:


> Awh GEEEZE. I figured you were working.
> We need to schedule a ride with you!!



" Such is Life " , lol


----------



## Floyd (Jan 12, 2018)

He fell about three pedals after this picture... Hehehehe. I DEFINITELYdidn't laugh

Video evidence suggests thats not entirely true


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 12, 2018)

It is fenderless Friday so I rode my rustjunkie Tiki cruiser  twin bar 
 This one does not jump in to rotation very much


----------



## dogdart (Jan 12, 2018)

Floyd said:


> He fell about three pedals after this picture... Hehehehe. I DEFINITELYdidn't laugh
> 
> Video evidence suggests thats not entirely true



Perhaps she was trying to summon hyenas


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 13, 2018)

Shelby Saturday AM ride 
I just love the Orange County warm sunshine mixed with the coolness of an early winter wind chill 










Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 13, 2018)

I picked up and then put a few things back on my 1936 Electric... 
 It looks better in person. 
 Paint Work by Tom @TWBikesnstripes 
 Super cool; I love it!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 13, 2018)

Paint Work by Tom @TWBikesnstripes
 Super cool; I love it![/QUOTE]

Jerry Lopez would be proud.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 13, 2018)

Went for a late morning ride out to Ardenwood Historic Farm, then to Coyote Hills...and back home on the Alameda Creek trail...

Starting out...


 

Picked up my free 25th anniversary shirt at Ardenwood!!...



 

Then rode out to Coyote Hills park...



 

 

 

Heading back home on the Alameda creek trail...



 

Great day for a ride!!...


----------



## burrolalb (Jan 13, 2018)

Rode the emerald necklace .... its about 30 miles what a fun ride .... irwindale to seal beach ...   



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Jan 13, 2018)

Kstone said:


> It's been zero for literally two weeks here. We had a few days of sunshine. It was a balmy 55 out.. I think it hit 60? So some of us played hookie today and went for a ride! Freezing rain and snow is on its way this weekend!
> 
> 
> The river was so frozen....There were some epic snowball fights along the way.... Two crashes.... A few good saves.... And four really really tired people at the end of it. 21 miles is a killer when you're out of it for a while!
> ...




This makes me miss home in Western PA.
Born in Butler, but ‘grew up’ in Millvale/West View 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 13, 2018)

Went for a nice night ride...

First stop. the local cemetery...




then rode out to the Union City border...,





Next stop, Westridge park...





Black Phantom caught in the web...





Heading home...






Great night for a ride!!...


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jan 14, 2018)

Hermosa Beach Ca. Pier Picture and Torrance Beach to Manhattan Beach ride today & Back on my 50 Red Liberty Badged Phantom triplspeed.



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jan 14, 2018)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Went for a nice night ride...
> 
> First stop. the local cemetery...
> View attachment 737486
> ...



The Phantoms were made for the night![emoji41]

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2018)

Happy Sunday!
 Riding day ....


 


 Enjoy the ride!
Fresh pics and ride on my 1936 Packard single-bar LWB Roadster; by Colson of Ohio.


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Jan 14, 2018)

I went for a ride on the Alpine pedal path in Big Bear Lake. You can see Snow Summit in the background (middle picture) The Bike is a 1941 Schwinn Klunker


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2018)

Really nice day riding my 1936 Electric with Hippie Mike on his 41 Cadillac 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 Up to the Circle City Ride  in Orange, and Home.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 14, 2018)

Went for a lunch time ride with my buddy Steve...

Heading out on the Alameda creek trail...


 

Met up with Steve (pictured) at the pond...


 

We rode past the Niles staging area for sandwiches and beverages...


 
riding back...


 

"The Factory"...


 

Old Railway machine??...


 

Great day for a ride!!...


----------



## Tony M (Jan 14, 2018)

Beutiful day! Rode my klunker 5


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 14, 2018)

The day was lovely, so we did about 15 or so miles. A friend was in from out of town, so a trip to the mill was a must.


What a great ride. The rain is coming back tomorrow so we made the most of the dry weather.


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 14, 2018)

Another post for my series of cool bikes and crashed cars.....


----------



## mike j (Jan 14, 2018)

Rode up to the Supermarket this morning to pickup a few things, then took a spin around town. Don't be fooled by the apparent size of that Chihuahua, sucker has a mean streak a mile wide.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 15, 2018)

I've been working on this one for a few weeks, finally took the first ride today.



This is what I started with...


----------



## Roger seitzmeir (Jan 16, 2018)

First year for the kids living in snow, my son was determined to ride his hurricane no matter what. I'm waiting for a thaw


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 17, 2018)

I rode my rustjunkie twin bar after work because it is so nice out.
 Spring is getting closer; the sunset is a little later every day


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2018)

I rode my Western Flyer to the bank; without stopping.
 I stopped for pictures on my way home.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2018)

Being fabulous Friday I rode my 1936 Packard


----------



## mantaray (Jan 20, 2018)

Finally got a good day off to try my newest addition


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2018)

I rode my twin bar garage sailing and to the swap meet and Home 


 

 

 

 

 

 
 Check out the curly stays


----------



## Kstone (Jan 20, 2018)

It's a whopping 40 degrees out. So we rode... And then I cleaned the salt off. That's definitely the least fun part!


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 20, 2018)

Expecting snow tonight so riding today.


----------



## Tony M (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice sunny day! Took the klunker 5 out for a ride


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Jan 20, 2018)

Same



Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarmis (Jan 20, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Expecting snow tonight so riding today.View attachment 740567




Double Vision !


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my twin bar garage sailing and to the swap meet and Home
> View attachment 740501 View attachment 740502 View attachment 740503 View attachment 740504 View attachment 740505 View attachment 740506
> Check out the curly stays



@Velocipedist Co.


----------



## ballooney (Jan 20, 2018)

Ride with my son through the rural cemetery today...bikes ‘n cemeteries...hmmm...new thread topic?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## MarkKBike (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm a little jealous of all the people who live in parts of the country with nicer weather.

The snow in chicagoland is once again on its way out. Depending on weather I may be able to get out for a ride tomorrow.

For the winter, I set up one of these in my tv room, and try to put in a little time spinning the wheel to help maintain my conditioning, but it not as fun as the reel thing.





Are there any virtual reality bike programs with those goofy googles yet?

Lol. I just checked and there is.
https://www.cycleops.com/post/blog-15-ride-in-the-virtual-tour-de-france-peloton


----------



## MarkKBike (Jan 20, 2018)

ballooney said:


> Ride with my son through the rural cemetery today...bikes ‘n cemeteries...hmmm...new thread topic?
> 
> View attachment 740857
> 
> ...






I'm in, back in September I posted this ride:

_"Wow, I snapped one photo in a cemetery, it was too dark to see. But when I got home I was able to read the grave stone captured in the photo. I think my junior high was named after this fellow. What are the chances? "Henry Puffer Junior High located about a mile away" Pretty Cool!"_

After the chance photo I sent the pictures to my siblings who went to the same school.

Both of the responded with something like: * "Weirdo, what are you doing in commentaries?"*

I made a joke out of it with my response, and told them "I was looking for jewelry"   ...........Honestly. It was just on my way home, and the it looked like a nice smooth loop to extend my ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 21, 2018)

40° when I left my house with some frost on the roofs. California cold
 Went to the swap meet after the parking structure on my 1936 Electric


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 21, 2018)

With the weather so nice yesterday( and today), got out for a nice neighborhood ride to clear my head.


----------



## John Gailey (Jan 21, 2018)

This has been my favorite rider for the past couple years.  Just got new fenders for it.


----------



## Notabot (Jan 21, 2018)

ballooney said:


> Ride with my son through the rural cemetery today...bikes ‘n cemeteries...hmmm...new thread topic?
> 
> View attachment 740857
> 
> ...



Cool pic my father was known for supplying
White pigeons to be released at funerals most people can't tell a dove from a pigeon and pigeons are bigger


----------



## Sven (Jan 21, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> @Velocipedist Co.




Rode this 1955 or 56 FRAKENBIKE around the neighborhood, after making a few adjustments to the rear fender and rear hub.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 21, 2018)

Today’s ride, my 53 Schwinn New World after throwing on a Brooks B-72 and an old Bevin Bell. Short neighborhood ride again.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jan 21, 2018)

With the nice warm Chicago area weather the last couple days, I was able to sneak in a winter ride on my new Miyata. This was pretty much a pump up the tires and go ride, as I have not done any work on this one yet other than replacing the saddle and pedals.

Not a single other person was on the bike path, It was nice having it all to myself.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 21, 2018)

Warm day today took advantage of it and got some cool pics of old reliable...


----------



## Notabot (Jan 21, 2018)

Took my nishiki for a whirl


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2018)

Took the '38 AC SD out for a few miles today. V/r Shawn


----------



## ballooney (Jan 21, 2018)

After a full day of baseball, we got out for a wet ride...riding in the rain is like listening to your first favorite band...makes you feel young again. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 21, 2018)

Great day for a ride!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 21, 2018)

Went for a ride to my buddy's house for a BBQ and football game party...

Heading out..






First stop...




Mission Peak in the distance...



My buddy Steve !!




Air Time!...


 


Heading home...





Great day for a ride!!...


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jan 22, 2018)

Yesterday I rode my '56 Monark-built Western Flyer to the Sangamon River Bridge on the excellent, newly expanded Sangamon Valley Trail.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2018)

Out for a morning spin


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 22, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> The day was lovely, so we did about 15 or so miles. A friend was in from out of town, so a trip to the mill was a must.View attachment 738038
> What a great ride. The rain is coming back tomorrow so we made the most of the dry weather.View attachment 738037



love catching up on this thread - too many nice photos to call them all out, but especially the first of these two struck me as particularly worth calling out


----------



## whizzer kid (Jan 22, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Warm day today took advantage of it and got some cool pics of old reliable...
> 
> View attachment 741351
> 
> ...








Kool bike , looks a ton like my sons ‘42 Roadmaster. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2018)

I got off work early today so I rode my Elgin Tiki cruiser down to the beach and back; & get tacos 



 

 

 

 

 

 
Happy Monday!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 22, 2018)

ROSA! Steak for dinner tonight,


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Floyd (Jan 23, 2018)

Three of Pittsburghs Kool Kats took advantage of the 60 degree day that snuck in Monday


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2018)

I rode my western flyer to the bank and to the Redbox for a movie 


 

 

 

 
 That is Catalina Island on the horizon between the trees


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 23, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my western flyer to the bank and to the Redbox for a movie
> View attachment 742589 View attachment 742590 View attachment 742591 View attachment 742592
> That is Catalina Island on the horizon between the trees



I’ve never seen a scratch off ticket machine!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 24, 2018)

My 1936 Packard single bar roadster to return the movie and get some raisins.


----------



## Tony M (Jan 26, 2018)

Rode my 78 SPITFIRE


----------



## Kstone (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## dogdart (Jan 26, 2018)

Two other Pittsburgh Kool Kats also got in an impromptu ride
On the Krustiest Pre war Roadmasters around


----------



## ballooney (Jan 27, 2018)

Went on a crisp morning ride to breakfast and beyond with my son today.  The more we ride the more I see how much beautiful art there is around Santa Rosa.  It’s a nice symmetry as I feel we are rolling on a piece of art too. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 28, 2018)

Beautiful day yesterday! Worked in the shop till the afternoon, then went for a ride with my favorite heavy (41 Airman). Huff, Huff!


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 28, 2018)

ballooney said:


> Went on a crisp morning ride to breakfast and beyond with my son today.  The more we ride the more I see how much beautiful art there is around Santa Rosa.  It’s a nice symmetry as I feel we are rolling on a piece of art too.
> 
> View attachment 744312
> 
> ...



I love that green & ivory machine!
Nice photos.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 28, 2018)

Beauty of a day today.  Though it was brisk at crack of dawn, and we faced a north wind heading back uphill. 
Today, the metal bikes outnumbered the resin ones - though I love steel, I'll let aluminum play, too. 
At the Alamodome, everybody was photographing each other's bikes.


----------



## ballooney (Jan 28, 2018)

Loving these sunny winter/spring mornings...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 28, 2018)

45 degrees is warm in Michigan in Winter. Hitting the road with the 39 Hiawatha Arrow!


----------



## dogdart (Jan 28, 2018)

Got in a nice little ride on my 1949 Luxury Liner


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 28, 2018)

Beautiful day in Texas . I rode my
42 Columbia Superb , this thing rides really nice 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 28, 2018)

I went out with my wife and daughter to assist with Libby's Girl Scout cookie sales and heard a big crash. The big basket on my front wheel and bars cause the bike to fully roll over upside down. It landed just like this and reminds me of a dog that rolls over so you can scratch its belly


----------



## xmtnrider (Jan 28, 2018)

Picked up a 1940 dx from the original 90yr old owner today. Pumped up the original tires and rode around the park. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 28, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> and heard a big crash.



I hope the rider was young and agile and is fine?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 28, 2018)

Happy Sunday!
California dreamin' on such a Winters' day...



 

 


 I feel much better now


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 28, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I hope the rider was young and agile and is fine?



It was on the kickstand and the tire was turned all the way it so when it fell, it was a nice smooth roll


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 28, 2018)

Another day another project assist from pretty roadmaster! Really happy with this bike.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 28, 2018)

Every year I hit up the NAMM Convention hoping to run into someone famous 

No dice









Did see CRAZY hair 







And a lunatic singing with Santa Clause 











Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xmtnrider (Jan 29, 2018)

Took a cruise around the park on the Hibbard with velocity wheels. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemifalcon (Jan 30, 2018)

First time this old Hawthorne has been pedaled in ages.. first test rides at 3am in the shop.. need grips and a light and she’s done! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Jan 30, 2018)

Rode back up to the hardware store again on last year's bike , my Shimano 3 CC, triple speed coaster hub has not been behaving well, how I miss the kick backs. After taking it apart four times & numerous internet searches , I think that I'm somewhat close to a resolution. Photo's, next to the hardware store, heading down toward town, & this interesting building that recently sprung up.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 31, 2018)

xmtnrider said:


> Took a cruise around the park on the Hibbard with velocity wheels. View attachment 745515View attachment 745516View attachment 745517View attachment 745512View attachment 745518View attachment 745519



I like everything about this bike - paint, headbadge, ride-ability.
I'm guessing you're all caught up on your HSB&Co history, which became True Value Hardware.
I have a few HSB&Co collectibles 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hardware-store-badged-bikes.90343/#post-569599
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/m...il-shots-on-monday.106873/page-18#post-757150
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hardware-store-badged-bikes.90343/#post-569448
To enlighten me, do you (or any volunteers) know who built your bike for Hibbard?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 31, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> To enlighten me, do you (or anyone volunteers) know who built your bike for Hibbard?



It looks Schwinn built to me.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 31, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> It looks Schwinn built to me.
> View attachment 746140 View attachment 746141



thanks bro


----------



## tech549 (Jan 31, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> thanks bro



yes had the same bike ,same color was a 27 Schwinn built hibbard


----------



## xmtnrider (Jan 31, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> I like everything about this bike - paint, headbadge, ride-ability.
> I'm guessing you're all caught up on your HSB&Co history, which became True Value Hardware.
> I have a few HSB&Co collectibles
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hardware-store-badged-bikes.90343/#post-569599
> ...




Thank you! I did know it was a pre-true value hardware store bike, but thanks for the links! I think it’s a Schwinn built but I’m not 100% sure. I can provide more pics for the experts. There was some touch up paint on it but I was able to remove it in most places and uncovered some amazing orange enamel that you can see on the seat tube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xmtnrider (Jan 31, 2018)

tech549 said:


> yes had the same bike ,same color was a 27 Schwinn built hibbard




What happened to yours? Maybe it’s the same one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Jan 31, 2018)

xmtnrider said:


> What happened to yours? Maybe it’s the same one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



sold it to dan the bike man ,and I believe he sold it a few months ago!here it is


----------



## xmtnrider (Jan 31, 2018)

tech549 said:


> sold it to dan the bike man ,and I believe he sold it a few months ago!here it is
> 
> View attachment 746184




Cool! Did it have the Phillips 66 logo on back fender? Mine had the original hibbard seat but it wasn’t usable and I didn’t buy it with the bike since it is a rare seat and I wanted to ride the bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Jan 31, 2018)

xmtnrider said:


> Cool! Did it have the Phillips 66 logo on back fender? Mine had the original hibbard seat but it wasn’t usable and I didn’t buy it with the bike since it is a rare seat and I wanted to ride the bike.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



no I don't believe it did have the philips 66 logo


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 1, 2018)

Beautiful day


----------



## mike j (Feb 1, 2018)

Picked up my bike, where I had left it, at the car rental agency. Couldn't resist the photo op. at the pharmacy next door.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 1, 2018)

mike j said:


> at the pharmacy



 Sweet! Did you stock up? 

 I painted the fenders black and changed the gearing on my motobike.
 It rides better now 






 I installed a new chain too.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 1, 2018)

um, supposed to be disappointed here, my rush project work didn't make the FedEx truck yesterday.
Holy crap, 70 degrees - this is what our winters are supposed to be.


 
My '57 Lenton Grand Prix


 
we got some snow this winter, but not a lot of rain - I can't remember ever seeing Salado Marsh dry.  Don't ask me if I care...


 
Haven't been riding this bike too much this winter - not much room to peel layers and pack them.
I had forgotten how wonderfully sweet and fast she really is.
the best thing about getting my 25 miles today, don't have to ride this thing tonight


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 1, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> um, supposed to be disappointed here, my rush project work didn't make the FedEx truck yesterday.
> Holy crap, 70 degrees - this is what our winters are supposed to be.
> View attachment 746819
> My '57 Lenton Grand Prix
> ...



Lucky you! I've been swapping different bikes in and out of mine for weeks.....


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2018)

I left early on my Western Flyer 


 

 

 
 Happy Friday!


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Feb 2, 2018)

Extremely red 52 Fire Arrow, with a few small modifications









Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2018)

Pictures tell the story


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Feb 2, 2018)

joel.romeo.79 said:


> Extremely red 52 Fire Arrow, with a few small modificationsView attachment 747234View attachment 747235View attachment 747236View attachment 747237
> 
> Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk
> View attachment 747239



I opted out of the original headbadge because reasons





Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## RatRodJames (Feb 2, 2018)

My original to the tires 1965 Schwinn Typhoon, found it in a barn along with another all original 1971 Hollywood, a beautiful 1972 Ford f100, and a 1957 Ford Victoria. They had all been sitting untouched or seen since 1987. My dad and i bought everything but the Victoria. The Typhoon is my daily rider, and the Hollywood is my girlfriend's when she comes over. One of those finds that every collector dreams of!!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 2, 2018)

I took the motorcycle to the post office to send out John's truss rod horn bracket.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 3, 2018)

took the rollfast for its first ride,is alittle chilly out about 15 degrees give or take a degree


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 3, 2018)

Friday night sunset in Huntington beach ca


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 3, 2018)

long beach this morning


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Feb 3, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BewI3uYFk_v/

I really am loving this bike man. Fancy led conversion upgrade whatever

Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Feb 3, 2018)

Son and I on some Schwinn's in Huntington Beach CA.



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedal pushers (Feb 3, 2018)

Very happy I made this ride. 
Thank you for the invite @fordmike65 
@lulu Gnite.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Feb 3, 2018)

One more lap. This one is really quiet



Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Another cold, miserable day indoors.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2018)

Rode the Snyder built HTB with a bunch a out-of-state Cabe members in beautiful Monrovia yesterday!


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 4, 2018)

yesterday in Monrovia


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 4, 2018)

nice late afternoon spin in sunset beach


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 4, 2018)

breakfast at the harbor then off to the coaster ride.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 4, 2018)

It’s such a nice day in North Texas . I rode this 24 inch DX that I built for a old girlfriend, she was really short 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 4, 2018)

Pedal pushers said:


> View attachment 748026
> Very happy I made this ride.
> Thank you for the invite @fordmike65
> @lulu Gnite.



awesome photo


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 4, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 748214 breakfast at the harbor then off to the coaster ride.



love bike + marina photos


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 4, 2018)

Still Cruising 



42 Columbia Superb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 4, 2018)

Yea !!! - broke 100 mi for the week, first time this winter - 42 of them today.
Yesterday, Sandy and I took off at 10am - 48 degrees, and wasn't supposed to be raining, but we had a cold mist in our face the whole way.
Decided after 12 mi, exposure + exhaustion was a bad idea, so we turned around, the closest Thai restaurant (one block off the trail and Lou's recommendation) still wanted 20 min to open, which we were not going to suffer, so we pedaled back to the trailhead, loaded bikes in our cars, and drove to Guajillos - the 2nd best Mexico food in San Antonio - and that's saying something.  We both had the mahi in red ancho pepper sauce - cut a slice with your fork, wrap in a corn tortilla and dip it in the sauce - to die for - maybe the best meal I've ever eaten.  In fact, if you ever have to request a last meal, this should be it.

Today it hit 80, but we started off at 46 and humid - it was as cold as yesterday's exposure ride.
Sunrise at the Alamodome.  I came in 4th in the lead group on the downtown sprint, and told them factoring in the years above and below the saddle (120 total) - I won.
That's Randi in the center of the photo - more below.



Coffee stop on the way back - I love this window dressing with the penny-farthing - I think that's John riding it.
Sweet Randi (female), who hasn't ridden with us this cold winter - bought my cappuccino and pastry - it was gratitude for the last time she rode with us - spread across the pavement in the rain and broke her RD.  I had pedaled back to my truck, and picked her up in the monsoon rain that developed in the mean time.



Lou and his holy-grail Charrel



John was happy for the sun breaking out



After the coffee group returned to Alamo Heights, I drove up Nachodoches to meet Steve at Lady Bird trailhead, and we did lower Salado greenway.
Steve's riding his Dahon Tournado, which is a fine bike.  Aside from being a great tour bike, it fits in a large suitcase to check as baggage - the American Classic hubs on this bike are the only I've ever seen that could out-roll both my Phil and C-Record hubsets.



I was getting famished, and we made the detour several miles up Austin Highway to eat lunch at Tong's Thai.  This place makes the most perfect stir-fried glass noodles of any except Thai Spice in Corpus - and that would be too far to go for lunch.  Thoughtful Steve - we managed to get a Pad Thai in three of those little cardboard boxes into his front trunk bag - for him to take to his ailing wife (the flu - that's why we didn't have homebrew and 9-ball today).
Steve and I have been riding bikes together since 6th grade.
See y'all later - I'm going to take a nap.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 4, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> Yea !!! - broke 100 mi for the week, first time this winter - 42 of them today.
> Yesterday, Sandy and I took off at 10am - 48 degrees, and wasn't supposed to be raining, but we had a cold mist in our face the whole way.
> Decided after 12 mi, exposure + exhaustion was a bad idea, so we turned around, the closest Thai restaurant (one block off the trail and Lou's recommendation) still wanted 20 min to open, which we were not going to suffer, so we pedaled back to the trailhead, loaded bikes in our cars, and drove to Guajillos - the 2nd best Mexico food in San Antonio - and that's saying something.  We both had the mahi in red ancho pepper sauce - cut a slice with your fork, wrap in a corn tortilla and dip it in the sauce - to die for - maybe the best meal I've ever eaten.  .
> 
> ...



Great story and great photos.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2018)

Super fun day riding my Sweetie's Western Flyer; theme bike 40+ miles.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
We stopped to fill Mikes rear tire twice, old BFG rubber not holding up any longer.


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Feb 4, 2018)

Riding with daughter between rain storms


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 4, 2018)

from this morning after breakfast.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 4, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 748695 View attachment 748696 from this morning after breakfast.



next best thing to marina - bike + surf


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> next best thing to marina - bike + surf



15 mile loop from my house.



1 mile dirt trail along the “other side” of the Santa Ana river. 



 

 

 

 

 

 


1940 Western Flyer


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2018)

I rode over to Mikes pad to discuss ride plans.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 6, 2018)

We  needed a few things at the grocery store including Its It ice cream sandwiches  for after the ride today 


 

 

 

 

 
 1936 Packard, single bar roadster LWB  Colsons  grocery getter.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 6, 2018)

Oh my goodness gracious what a great day!
 On the culinary circuit I had two donuts my own personal pizza and an ice cream sandwich 
 Cabers out cruising the beach 
@Nickinator @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com and Ron


 

 

 

 

 

 


 Mike locks his forks when he walks away from his bike 



 

 

 


 That’s my son that joined in the celebration of ice cream sandwich


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 6, 2018)

Great ride today, you guys kicked our rear ends lol. Thanks to Frank @cyclonecoaster.com for the bike loans today, you picked a good one for Nick!
@cyclingday @tripple3
Back to Minnesota cold, no more riding pics from us for awhile....:eek:
Darcie


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 6, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Oh my goodness gracious what a great day!
> On the culinary circuit I had two donuts my own personal pizza and an ice cream sandwich
> Cabers out cruising the beach
> @Nickinator @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com and Ron
> ...



you guys eat worse than I do - keep up the miles


----------



## fattyre (Feb 7, 2018)

Keepin it real on the street.    KS61 ain't scared of a little snow.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 7, 2018)

This bike goes everywhere with me it's my peddle horse...


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2018)

A really nice evening for a ride on my 1940 Western Flyer


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2018)

Happy Friday!
I rode around for awhile this morning on my Elgin Tiki Cruiser


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2018)

This is my totally awesome 1937 Syracuse; Westfield 60th anniversary, tall frame bike that I love.
 This big concrete lid that has a basketball court on top, is like a track to ride around and around and around.
 It is really fun!


----------



## kwoodyh (Feb 9, 2018)

Tooled around on the "Porta Bike" my friend wants this thing bad, and I have to admit it is different and very versatile!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 9, 2018)

Just got back from first night ride on the 1915 premier. 60 degrees and nice bike to just cruise around on. Last picture is so y'all can see it better. Enjoy, I certainly did. Big Moe


----------



## indiana dave (Feb 10, 2018)

Me and my daughter rode to the park and then the local auction last night. Me on my 53 Panther, her on her Pixie



Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Feb 10, 2018)

Riding on an old golf course converted into public park in Bothell Washington.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 11, 2018)

Great day riding my Great Western Moto bike with a new to me saddle.
Thanks @Jesse McCauley  it Rode  awesome! 
 Hippie Mike liked too.
 He told me there is no guarantees of tomorrow; ride your bike  today.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 11, 2018)

Short ride with my son

Just got done getting this Fair Lady up and running 













Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2018)

Missed the OC ride today, so decided to ride around town. Had brunch at a local golf course Rustjunkie introduced me to a while back. Stopped off for a couple brews on the way home, then back home to work on bikes.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 12, 2018)

I rode my Packard to and from work both Saturday and today 



 

 

 
 It was still dark out


----------



## SLM (Feb 12, 2018)

The old bikes are staying out of the snow and salt while the 616 (Made in Michigan) is out on a 10 mile ride in the mounds of snow !   Can't wait for some warm weather !


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 12, 2018)

Rode this one yesterday and today.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 12, 2018)

Always at the ready to clean something up!


----------



## friendofthedevil (Feb 15, 2018)

Took the Monark/WF out for a few miles on the SVT to practice my 'no hands' technique.






Goin' OC style...


----------



## xmtnrider (Feb 15, 2018)

Practiced riding this beautiful Star machine around the park. Testing the two speed system and trying to get my balance in the right place to mount it each time. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedal pushers (Feb 16, 2018)

Rode my Monark


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2018)

friendofthedevil said:


> Took the Monark/WF out for a few miles on the SVT to practice my 'no hands' technique.
> 
> Goin' OC style...
> 
> View attachment 755016 View attachment 755017



It looks like you’re having a blast


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2018)

Today after work I rode my Tiki Twinbar cruiser to the bank 


 

 

 
 A little windy but a very nice day


----------



## mike j (Feb 16, 2018)

Windy & nice here too, today.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2018)

Enjoyed our Friday off and took the '38 Airflite Twinflex on it's maiden ride.


----------



## mike j (Feb 16, 2018)

Nice...Beautiful bike. It pairs very well with that Iver?, which looks pretty awesome also.


----------



## xmtnrider (Feb 17, 2018)

Went for a cruise around the park with the kids on the dusty crusty dx. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friendofthedevil (Feb 17, 2018)

I'll have the Inspiration Porter if it's cold or rainy or The Hills Have (Eye)PA on a hot day.


----------



## Bike Magnet (Feb 17, 2018)

Got out on my Dayton while the weather was nice.


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Feb 17, 2018)

Windy day, Shoreline Wa.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2018)

Whipped the tall Iver around Monrovia today with the Foothill Flyers.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 17, 2018)

Rode both of these getting them tuned up for the Denver Bluz Cruz tomorrow. 37' Ranger 40' Elgin


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2018)

Foothill Flyer Ride to the end O' the trail.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 17, 2018)

Spent my day at the drag strip for testing my buddy's new engine.....


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Jim Barnard (Feb 17, 2018)

Got a ride in before the snow hit Connecticut, 36 Silverking frame with some help from 60's Schwinn and modern aluminum bits! 36 degrees and feeling like Spring.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2018)

Happy Sunday!
Tiki Twinbar bombin the parking structure after Dawn


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 18, 2018)

Got home from my ride yesterday around 1100pm so I am posting up some pictures now...

Started out riding at Quarry lakes...


 

Met up with my buddy Steve for some riding and beverages at sunset...


 

Some night riding...





Popo stop!!...cool guy just out making the rounds of the East Bay parks.


 

More night riding...


 

A great day and night of riding!


----------



## ADVHOG (Feb 18, 2018)

Got some new wheels and had to try them out...even though it's only 36°!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 18, 2018)

I took the Cycle Truck out for a ride today with my son, I little breezy but beautiful, she’s a little bit more heavy than my others....... but she sure is a blast to put around on!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2018)

Lovely day on my Tiki cruiser


 

 


So, I left this morning with Mike's coffee cup in hand heading for GWC swap meet.
I was a lil more than 2 miles in when I saw Single Speed Bob goin the other way on Newland.
I made a quick decision to drop off Mikes cup and see if I could catch Bob.
I did catch him running a couple red lights about 2 and a half miles down Newland.
I ended up back at the swap and pushed my bike around in there for a bit before riding home for lunch.


----------



## Kstone (Feb 18, 2018)

It appeared warmer before we got riding....

Everyone matched today. Black, red and white!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2018)

Sunday ride around town, grabbed a couple drinks then on the Goldline to Old Town Pasadena for drinks and lunch.


----------



## jacob9795 (Feb 18, 2018)

First ride of the week


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2018)

jacob9795 said:


> First ride of the week
> 
> View attachment 756915
> 
> View attachment 756916



Love it!


----------



## mrg (Feb 18, 2018)

Broke out my XL Stingray :eek:for the Socal Stingray ride today great weather and a great turn out!, over  100!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 18, 2018)

Took our new puppy for his first of many to come bike ride on the Ladies Iver


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey Guys,
  ` Ride al

 

 most every day -somewhere. This is one of my Favorite Bikes of all time- and I`ve owned lots of Bikes, (still do !) 1946 Newsboy Special from Columbia- OG Paint-- Heavy Duty wheels and front brake. Was still a plain Bike with no Deluxe about it. Big Wald Basket with a glass Truck Reflector on the front. I`ve owned it over 20 years. I call it "The Red Racer". Heavy Bike, but rides like a Cadillac. Six months ago I bought a Repro Tank w/ Horn, Chainguard and Rack off Zeebay ---Still haven`t painted them up yet... I love the styling of these Bikes...and they are great riders... Love this Bike !!----God Bless,----Cowboy


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2018)

I left early on My 1936 Electric for some pics and lightbulbs for kitchen.


 

 

 

 

 
 It’s a holiday for schools and banks and such;  so I was given the day off too.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 19, 2018)

jacob9795 said:


> First ride of the week
> 
> View attachment 756915
> 
> View attachment 756916



'39 DXE? Awesome style


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 19, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> '39 DXE? Awesome style



Not it? I cant tell from the pics. Sweet bike whatever it is


----------



## jacob9795 (Feb 19, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> Not it? I cant tell from the pics. Sweet bike whatever it is



It's a 1940 C-model, I bought it from a member here.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 19, 2018)

That was my next guess,the lower bar looks straight, now that I take another look. Its a beauty.


----------



## ballooney (Feb 19, 2018)

It was a crisp chilly morning but sunny and bright. Good day to get the Schwinns out. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2018)

My un-badged Great Western motobike after some seat swapping


----------



## COB (Feb 19, 2018)

It snowed here on Saturday. Today it was 73 degrees. I prefer the 73 degrees.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 19, 2018)

Hey to all from the east to west.. Another soggy but fun day. Good times community pitch in to get a local bar move worked out!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Hey to all from the east to west.. Another soggy but fun day. Good times community pitch in to get a local bar move worked out!
> 
> View attachment 757601
> 
> ...




Nice machines!


----------



## Dave K (Feb 20, 2018)

jacob9795 said:


> First ride of the week
> 
> View attachment 756915
> 
> View attachment 756916




Fantastic!!!!!  Love this bike.


----------



## Barto (Feb 20, 2018)

North East is currently in remission! We just had 6" of snow this past Sunday AM... Got up to 70 in North Central Connecticut today.....kinda rare as you can see my 48" snow blower in the  back ground just waiting for a storm- but warm days do happen!


----------



## mike j (Feb 20, 2018)

Had to ride up town for the perfect Margarita. It takes a certain level of riding skill in order to not disturb the salt on the rim of the cup. The things we learn, ride on.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 20, 2018)

I rode my Western Flyer around for a little while just to hear the little bell ring


----------



## Kstone (Feb 20, 2018)

The kool Kat's put down some serious miles today. It was 82 out, after snowing two days before. 

So obviously we over did it... 29 miles, nearly five hours, some tacos, and 1300 calories later... we wound up back at the car, stinking. 

Now that we are a few hours into relaxing (or going straight to work in my case)...the consensus is that everyone's butt is still feeling it...and I certainly can't sit in chairs.


----------



## stezell (Feb 20, 2018)

Kstone said:


> The kool Kat's put down some serious miles today. It was 82 out, after snowing two days before.
> 
> So obviously we over did it... 29 miles, nearly five hours, some tacos, and 1300 calories later... we wound up back at the car, stinking.
> 
> ...



Really like the black and white pic Kstone, nice contrast.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Kstone said:


> The kool Kat's put down some serious miles today. It was 82 out, after snowing two days before.
> 
> So obviously we over did it... 29 miles, nearly five hours, some tacos, and 1300 calories later... we wound up back at the car, stinking.
> 
> ...



Great photos!
Love that shot on the bridge.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2018)

I know, I rode the same bike two days in a row. 
1940 Western Flyer Heavy Duty
 I love to take this bike inside the bank.


 

 

 

 
Great job Kool Kats; Ride on. @Kstone


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 21, 2018)

I took the 1941 Schwinn DX out for its new to me, maiden voyage.
This bike spent the last 70 or so years in an attic in Columbus, Ohio.
So, I think it appreciated getting some exercise and fresh air.


----------



## mike j (Feb 22, 2018)

Rode around town this morning, stopped at the local bike shop & where I heard that they were renting E bikes. Let one of the locals take mine for a spin.


----------



## dogdart (Feb 24, 2018)

Kool Kats ride their bikes


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 24, 2018)

I took a really nice ride down to the beach and for tacos on my 1936 Electric


----------



## COB (Feb 25, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I took a really nice ride down to the beach and for tacos on my 1936 Electric
> 
> View attachment 759831 View attachment 759832 View attachment 759833



Hey, did Cory take these shots??? LOL!!!


----------



## Sven (Feb 25, 2018)

My '73 "tourist " wannabe. Actually went out Wednesday, the only day that the sun has come out , in what feels like a month.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 25, 2018)

Our first Va. Beach family  ride for 2018.







Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 25, 2018)

Just detailed our Shelby and took to mailbox and back ,weather in Ohio still not great  but had to see how he rides.Had some battery fender damage so touched up a little ,cant really tell .going to be our parade bike for the fourth of July .Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 25, 2018)

I rode the Elgin I bought from the Hoarder . And I did what I wanted to do with it !  LOL 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hawkster19 (Feb 25, 2018)

Bought this 1958 Spitfire a few years ago as a disgusting mass of gnarled, crusty steel. A guy who knows I like rehabbing bikes pulled it from the local recycling center scrap metal pile. I finally got motivated this week to make something of it, finished it last night, and rode it for the first time this afternoon. Nothing feels better as a bike enthusiast than resurrecting a steaming pile of bike dung into something that rides this well.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 25, 2018)

hawkster19 said:


> Bought this 1958 Spitfire a few years ago as a disgusting mass of gnarled, crusty steel. A guy who knows I like rehabbing bikes pulled it from the local recycling center scrap metal pile. I finally got motivated this week to make something of it, finished it last night, and rode it for the first time this afternoon. Nothing feels better as a bike enthusiast than resurrecting a steaming pile of bike dung into something that rides this well.View attachment 760178 View attachment 760179 View attachment 760180 View attachment 760181 View attachment 760182



Nice ride! Looks like a lot of fun, looks great with those tyres.


----------



## John Gailey (Feb 25, 2018)

A face only a mother could love.


----------



## the2finger (Feb 25, 2018)

Our condolences to fellow Cabers on the east coast and in the mid west from the Cali Cartel in such a beautiful day in Ventura California


----------



## MarkKBike (Feb 25, 2018)

I took out this single speed today. I purchased it last summer inexpensively with a broken crank, but really have not rode it since its purchase. When I picked it up it had pink tires, and a pink stem.

I  de-pinked it. a few weeks ago, and put on a campolongo crank, and some wheels that I already had in the parts bins. The wheels I bought for a single speed conversion about 10 years ago, but never used. I was happy to find they fit this bike.

Today is a really nice warm winter day in the Chicago area, it would have been a shame not to get out for some needed exercise.

The original wheels that came with this bike are of a fixie type of design, once I get some 700cc tires that are not pink, I will try them out, but for now I'm happy using a coaster break. The fixed gear will be a new experience. (I did try them out once just up and down the street), the fixie gear would take some getting used to for me.









The Bike has since been hosed off, and hung up on a clothes line to dry.





Note: I did not go off roading, the pictures were taken just a few feet off of a nearby paved trail. There was a flood last week, and portions of the pavement were covered in about 2 inches of sediment, if I new this I would have taken another bike, the first portion of mud I hit almost caused me to loose it. After that the others I took more slowly.


----------



## buickmike (Feb 25, 2018)

I glass beaded frame and repainted this 38 RM. A small miracle was badge screws were removed with out breaking. Rust everywhere on this bike. Next I will remove and repaint frontloader then replace rear hub- maybe.


----------



## Muleman121 (Feb 25, 2018)

We rode electric bikes today. I got to ride the girl’s pink one.  Towed the dogs great! Jackie and I are spoiled forever!




Now we await sunset from Sunset Vista camp.  It’s a terrible life.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Feb 25, 2018)

Muleman121 said:


> We rode electric bikes today. I got to ride the girl’s pink one.  Towed the dogs great! Jackie and I are spoiled forever!View attachment 760474View attachment 760475
> Now we await sunset from Sunset Vista camp.  It’s a terrible life.
> 
> 
> ...




A couple more pics





Bikes on loan from good friends till the back is all healed up.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (Feb 25, 2018)

Rode a couple of black Schwinn’s around today...funny, I pulled the ‘55 Phantom out today for the first time in forever thinking I would sell it this spring...but my son got one look at it and claimed it. “I’ll ride that bike forever!” He said.  Unfortunately, I can’t ride forever [emoji1]













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COB (Feb 26, 2018)

Rode down to the bank and then to the restaurant for lunch. Beautiful but chilly Indiana morning!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 26, 2018)

hawkster19 said:


> Bought this 1958 Spitfire a few years ago as a disgusting mass of gnarled, crusty steel. A guy who knows I like rehabbing bikes pulled it from the local recycling center scrap metal pile. I finally got motivated this week to make something of it, finished it last night, and rode it for the first time this afternoon. Nothing feels better as a bike enthusiast than resurrecting a steaming pile of bike dung into something that rides this well.View attachment 760178 View attachment 760179 View attachment 760180 View attachment 760181 View attachment 760182



Love that wheelset @hawkster19


----------



## ADVHOG (Feb 26, 2018)

Rode "my" trail to see if it's still soft...maybe still a little soft.


----------



## hawkster19 (Feb 26, 2018)

@rusty.kirkpatrick  Thanks, Rusty! Funny thing is, I took those wheels off an earlier girls Schwinn because this Spitfire frame was found sans wheels.The girls bike also came from that same scrapper but from about 6 months apart. I just had it in my mind that they were S7's, even bought a pair of fat S7 tires for it. The wheels are non-knurled and super crusty so I couldn't see if it said S7 or S2 in the stamp and didn't even try that hard. I just thought they were S7's on that particular bike. When I finished with the rehab of the wheels, I went to put my S7 tires on and was pleasantly surprised that they were S2's. I thought they looked fatter than S7's but I didn't trust my eyes, lol. Made my $10 purchase of that girls bike even better. They spin almost perfectly true as all Schwinn wheels do - crusty, rusty, a few spokes bent, it doesn't matter. How in the hell did they do that?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 26, 2018)

hawkster19 said:


> @rusty.kirkpatrick  Thanks, Rusty! Funny thing is, I took those wheels off an earlier girls Schwinn because this Spitfire frame was found sans wheels.The girls bike also came from that same scrapper but from about 6 months apart. I just had it in my mind that they were S7's, even bought a pair of fat S7 tires for it. The wheels are non-knurled and super crusty so I couldn't see if it said S7 or S2 in the stamp and didn't even try that hard. I just thought they were S7's on that particular bike. When I finished with the rehab of the wheels, I went to put my S7 tires on and was pleasantly surprised that they were S2's. I thought they looked fatter than S7's but I didn't trust my eyes, lol. Made my $10 purchase of that girls bike even better. They spin almost perfectly true as all Schwinn wheels do - crusty, rusty, a few spokes bent, it doesn't matter. How in the hell did they do that?



It was just meant to be buddy.


----------



## hawkster19 (Feb 26, 2018)

My bike needs those truss rods you have listed...message sent. Wish so much I had gotten the green grips! Arrgghhh.


----------



## mike j (Feb 26, 2018)

Took this ole' son for a spin today. Originally was planing to clean it up & give it a WD 40 wipe down, but I'm liking the patina. Could I be becoming a hugger of rust?


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 27, 2018)

monark swap meet find.hoping to get it cleaned up a little by the weekend for the cyclone coaster monark March ride.unless somebody has to have it before.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 27, 2018)

mike j said:


> Took this ole' son for a spin today. Originally was planing to clean it up & give it a WD 40 wipe down, but I'm liking the patina. Could I be becoming a hugger of rust?
> 
> View attachment 760908



Be not afraid of the rust! Embrace it!


----------



## COB (Feb 27, 2018)

Today I fixed a flat tire on this one and then rode it to pick up some items at the CVS and the hardware store. (Love the free popcorn at the hardware store!)


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Feb 27, 2018)

Had to dodge some rain. Totally didn't notice it finally stopped because distracted



Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Feb 27, 2018)

My first bike to work this year. Had a buddy to bike with. 

It was   a w e s o m e


----------



## Kstone (Feb 27, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 761146 View attachment 761147 monark swap meet find.hoping to get it cleaned up a little by the weekend for the cyclone coaster monark March ride.unless somebody has to have it before.



Be still my heart. Woooooaaaahhh


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 27, 2018)

I finished getting Darla together (had to secure the brake arm) and made it to the bike shop to hand the bike and fenders over for installation. I'll get the speedometer hooked up later. I need to take the Rocket Ray over and have it fitted tomorrow.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 28, 2018)

My buddy and I rode a couple of my bikes to the bank today


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 28, 2018)

No complaints about the weather in New England today!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 1, 2018)

@Bike Mike came over to work on his bike; the chain was bad.
 So we rode to tacos after.


----------



## Bike Mike (Mar 1, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> @Bike Mike came over to work on his bike; the chain was bad.
> So we rode to tacos after.
> View attachment 762309





tripple3 said:


> @Bike Mike came over to work on his bike; the chain was bad.
> So we rode to tacos after.
> View attachment 762309



 Great conversation and yeah great taco joint.


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Mar 1, 2018)

Riding crappy rental bikes on the Yucatan peninsula.


----------



## mike j (Mar 2, 2018)

Rode around town & a little off the beaten path. Viva Mexico, tomorrow, it's back over the wall for us.


----------



## Muleman121 (Mar 2, 2018)

Here’s the ride today.  It’s a Soft Cruise from San Diego. Kept the frame & swingarm and put everything else on from the shed.  








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 2, 2018)

Took a spin with @Velocipedist Co. and grabbed a couple cold ones.


----------



## Santee (Mar 2, 2018)

Muleman121 said:


> Here’s the ride today.  It’s a Soft Cruise from San Diego. Kept the frame & swingarm and put everything else on from the shed.
> 
> View attachment 762862View attachment 762863
> 
> ...



I remember the shop Rusty Spokes in Pacific Beach. When he first opened ( a super guy) he was loaded with old bikes and parts. It was an awesome place. He started selling his line of bikes which is what you have. ( You may already know this) I bought a lot of old Delta light parts from him,


----------



## Muleman121 (Mar 2, 2018)

Santee said:


> I remember the shop Rusty Spokes in Pacific Beach. When he first opened ( a super guy) he was loaded with old bikes and parts. It was an awesome place. He started selling his line of bikes which is what you have. ( You may already know this) I bought a lot of old Delta light parts from him,




Yep. First saw one of these about 6 years ago in Hemet.  I did talk to him on the phone  and I agree.  He’s a good one.  Built this one for recovery from back surgery.  Put a China springer and a suspension seatpost on it.  Talk about a squishy sloppy ride! Also did a Nexus 7 roller brake.  The rear spring was too stiff even for a 215 lbs, so I ground the spring wire from round to much flatter.  It’s just right now.  Even go looking for the rough stuff and no back pain.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xmtnrider (Mar 3, 2018)

70 in Denver so I’m messing with the Racycle Pacemaker. Only ridden in the alley so far. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 3, 2018)

I did get in a ride Thursday, but finally s. Texas weather is cooperating.  Today Lou and I got out on an overcast 25-mi blast.  Both the ride and lunch were a feast.
Maiden ride for Lou's new Tomassini project - I tried to get some closeups of the beautiful lugs and Columbus shaped tubing, but his are better
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/tommasini-diamante.126620/



I was road-testing the new stretch cockpit I added to the Italian Huffy this winter when it was on mag-trainer duty
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-handlebar-setup-equals-new-ride.125171/#post-848356
I Love IT - good aero, good core muscle work, slow steering - and when I grab the cork ends, have quick steering and brakes.



We knocked out 12.5 mi south and got back to the upper trail a bit early before Thai House opened for lunch



It was worth the wait - great soup



killer Thai rolls with fish sauce - of course they're half-eaten



The stir-fry garlic pork more than replenished my worn-out salmon omelette from breakfast



Lou just can't seem to get past the curry here - he's in a curry rut



and a fast 5 mi back to the trailhead - couldn't ask for a better morning

ps - got up Sunday morning to just a little wet and it won't rain more before the Sunday morning sprint is done - gonna take the Italian Huffy downtown again this morning


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 3, 2018)

It’s raining and we seek shelter under a tree and after a while I get this look.... how much longed?





Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 3, 2018)

xmtnrider said:


> 70 in Denver so I’m messing with the Racycle Pacemaker. Only ridden in the alley so far. View attachment 763148View attachment 763149View attachment 763150View attachment 763151View attachment 763152
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Never mind the alley. I think you may just still have time to make it over to Apeldoorn for the world track championships!
Nice Racycle!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 3, 2018)

eddie_bravo said:


> View attachment 763175View attachment 763176View attachment 763177
> 
> It’s raining and we seek shelter under a tree and after a while I get this look.... how much longed?
> View attachment 763178
> ...



you can't tell if that puppy's having fun or not...


----------



## friendofthedevil (Mar 3, 2018)

My Western Flyer celebrating Monark March in beautiful downtown Archer.




 



Don't forget to use caution at the squirrel crossing.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 3, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> you can't tell if that puppy's having fun or not...




He got cold as it rained on us


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Mar 3, 2018)

Rode to the Temecula Rod Run.  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (Mar 4, 2018)

Cold and foggy this morning but makes for a good “wake up” ride to our favorite bakery...now that my son has ridden on a phantom saddle, I’m afraid there is no going back.  This is the only bike he will ride now—they are comfy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 4, 2018)

xmtnrider said:


> 70 in Denver so I’m messing with the Racycle Pacemaker. Only ridden in the alley so far. View attachment 763148View attachment 763149View attachment 763150View attachment 763151View attachment 763152
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is a beauty,congrats on a fine bike.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Mar 4, 2018)

Finally starting to get some good riding weather in Chi town!
Frank










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 4, 2018)

Early 50 Shelby 
   Probably the last of the shock ease not sure. 
FLYING CLOUD 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kstone (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm jelly of everyone's nice weather. We thought 40 would feel better. The wind was awful. Where the hell is summer!?



We had a game to see if we could find someone in the cemetery born before the 1800s. I think the oldest was 1779


----------



## TR6SC (Mar 4, 2018)

Lovely day for a ride through the town. I ran across this Airstream Motorhome. I think it's about a 1980. Just the right size. I met the owner. He told me the later models were anodized, which means you can't polish them. Can't? I'm thinking don't have to. It's near perfect. It has stainless steel bumpers!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2018)

...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2018)

Rolled out the Monarks for today's Cyclone Coasters Monark March Ride.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 4, 2018)

A balmy 38 deg. @ this hour in the frozen Michigan tundra. My Alloy Cruiser SS  is the closest one to the shed door,so away I went but only about 3 miles. My face got cold but I really enjoyed it, only so much sitting around the house anybody can stand. Heading for Arizona Tuesday, can hardly wait.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 4, 2018)

This is my farewell ride of the 39 Colson Rearsteer I revived a while back.
Been able to hold on to and ride it all last summer because his garage was being built.
Gonna miss this one. Still have another that needs reassembled but, this one was special.
Wife thinks I letting it go because I need room for the riding mower...ha, ok[emoji16]






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 4, 2018)

Heavy Bikes to Long Beach and home 40+ miles for Hippie Mike and I 
1936 Electric


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 4, 2018)

I got inspired to wrench on a bike today.  I have to say this is the sweetest riding prewar ballooner I've ever ridden. So spacious!


----------



## buickmike (Mar 4, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> I got inspired to wrench on a bike today.  I have to say this is the sweetest riding prewar ballooner I've ever ridden. So spacious!
> 
> View attachment 764126
> 
> View attachment 764127




Myself; I wouldn't reverse that seatpost. But I do admit it's cramped with the seat pushed forward and crossbrace bars. I wonder if I could paint my frame in that style of darts


----------



## TR6SC (Mar 4, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> I got inspired to wrench on a bike today.  I have to say this is the sweetest riding prewar ballooner I've ever ridden. So spacious!
> 
> View attachment 764126
> 
> View attachment 764127



The bike's nice too.


----------



## COB (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 4, 2018)

Just a day at the races....


----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 4, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Just a day at the races....
> View attachment 764327



Hey! That looks familiar!


----------



## mrg (Mar 4, 2018)

Only took a couple of pics but it was nice day to break out the Speedster for the monarch March coaster ride


----------



## Floyd (Mar 5, 2018)

Enjoying some Evans action on a Sunny 45 degree day in Da Burgh


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Super fun beach ride on my 1937 Syracuse with @Jimmy V  hippie Mike, and @cyclingday 


 

 

 
 My phone died on the trip and some of these pictures were taken by Jim. 
 30+ miles from my house to Balboa to Sunset Beach and back home.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2018)

Sorry folks.
My shadow says, that there's still going to be six more weeks of Winter.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> My shadow says, that there's still going to be six more weeks of Winter.



Pics! we want pics O' winter...


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2018)

It was so cold out, that this guy had to wear a hat just to keep from going hypothermic.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2018)

In fact, that Nor'easter was so brutal, that we had to ride down to Naples to find some decent riding weather.


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 5, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Pics! we want pics O' winter...



Antique snowmobile rally Andover NH


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 5, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Pics! we want pics O' winter...



Last week in Pittsburg NH.  We rode to the Canadian border.  Longest ride for my 12 year old daughter on her own sled


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 5, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 765290 Sorry folks.
> My shadow says, that there's still going to be six more weeks of Winter.



Good picture!  As long as it's 6 more weeks like we had today on the So Cal. coast that's fine!  I'll ask my wife if I can stay for 6 more weeks..


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 5, 2018)

Took
Took green day for a spin in Alameda and snapped a shot on the beach with the San Fran bay and skyline in the background.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2018)

I took my Western Flyer out again; I have another day off work....


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2018)

My buddy and I rode over to Hippie Mikes to chill.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 6, 2018)

ballooney said:


> Rode a couple of black Schwinn’s around today...funny, I pulled the ‘55 Phantom out today for the first time in forever thinking I would sell it this spring...but my son got one look at it and claimed it. “I’ll ride that bike forever!” He said.  Unfortunately, I can’t ride forever [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 760533
> View attachment 760534
> ...




Until his taste matures and he realizes the B6 next to it is far more stylish.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 6, 2018)

took this baby out for a spin today, nice og bike.gonna be for sale after I do a couple things.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 7, 2018)

Finished putting the Rocket back together and took it for a test drive. My only bike with white-walls.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 8, 2018)

I rode my 1936 Packard this a.m.
It's gonna be a great riding day.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 8, 2018)

A great day on my Elgin Tiki Cruiser riding with hippie Mike down to meet @Cory on the River trail...
Down to our favorite Balboa Donut shop re-opened on the fun-zone "Bay" side of Main St.
Great sandwiches and donuts
Much fun with more riders joining us there.


 

 

 
I love these; they have yet to fall short.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Mar 8, 2018)

Got a little tease of spring today, rode my 83 sidewinder!


----------



## Dave K (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice weather tonight so rode the 39 DX to the grocery store.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 9, 2018)

Can't ride in crap like this!!    AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 9, 2018)

Happy Friday. I rode  my Western Flyer to pick up a movie and make a deposit.


----------



## Muleman121 (Mar 10, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Heavy Bikes to Long Beach and home 40+ miles for Hippie Mike and I
> 1936 Electric
> View attachment 764113 View attachment 764114 View attachment 764115 View attachment 764116 View attachment 764117




Wow.  You two are the best! Would like to ride with you when I get in better shape!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (Mar 11, 2018)

Typical foggy Sunday morning ride to breakfast...doubled down on phantoms and got Charlie’s approval!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fattyre (Mar 11, 2018)

I call it 4120.  My newest bike & latest project.  1941 tall frame Excelsior.  Possibly one of the best riding cruisers I own.  So smooth!


----------



## ballooney (Mar 11, 2018)

Round two and picked up a few more riders...today lunch and the the track...





Discussing the route of the race...




Go!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 11, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Took
> Took green day for a spin in Alameda and snapped a shot on the beach with the San Fran bay and skyline in the background.View attachment 765357



I’m a big fan of this Chartreuse beauty!!


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 11, 2018)

fattyre said:


> I call it 4120.  My newest bike & latest project.  1941 tall frame Excelsior.  Possibly one of the best riding cruisers I own.  So smooth!
> 
> View attachment 768625 View attachment 768627



Is that Western Springs ?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2018)

I rode my 1936 Electric with Hippie Mike on his birthday up to Orange in the rain 


 

 

 

 
 We had a real nice turnout for a rainy day


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 11, 2018)

I couldn't make it to the Hippie Mike's Birthday Ride a Springer Get Wet OC Ride today.Had to slang a bike and i got soaked enough on the 4130 sfv ride yesterday.nice afternoon in quartz hill today.went for a nice cruze on my 36 Goodyear badged colson.


----------



## gkeep (Mar 11, 2018)

With temperature around 70 today it was a great afternoon for a ride around the Gold Coast to admire the homes. Lots of other bike riders and dog walkers out enjoying the warm spring day before the next 10 days of rain. Perfect riding weather and crowds cheering at all four little league fields while kids played their season openers. Tempted to stop at the snack shack for a hotdog and red licorice whip.


----------



## gkeep (Mar 11, 2018)

This one has no bikes but it's just for Tripple3 and Hippie Mike. Happened to be in the neighborhood and stopped in to the It's It factory where all good things come from. Just a block from the Bay Trail south of SFO Runways.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 12, 2018)

Yup, the tripple3 signature end of ride delight! Good stuff right there!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 12, 2018)

just gettin started........


----------



## TR6SC (Mar 12, 2018)

60s British. A pair of 500 Triumphs. The old road to Blue Lake is full of twisties.
Cheeseburger, fries, cerveza x 2


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 12, 2018)

unusually sunny and warm here in the Great Northwest today. I just put this one together from the parts shed. Logged some miles today dialing it in. That's Mt. Rainier in the background.


 
Having a Tripple3 moment.......


 
I live in a van, under a bridge, down by the river......


----------



## gkeep (Mar 12, 2018)

I see like me you have one of the old school self driving bikes! Hands off and let the bike do the navigating, both hands free, who needs self driving cars.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2018)

gkeep said:


> I see like me you have one of the old school self driving bikes! Hands off and let the bike do the navigating, both hands free, who needs self driving cars.



 My Western Flyer is the best no hands Rider ever 


 

 

 

 

 
 I rode it around for a while; and it started to rain and so I went home and wiped off.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 14, 2018)

My youngest is visiting during her Spring Break so I took an afternoon off to go ride with her. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Mar 14, 2018)

Nice day to ride in HB between storms


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2018)

Left work on time and hit up happy hour on the Snyder built HTB and 4Bar.


----------



## Tikibar (Mar 15, 2018)

Broke 40° here today and no snow, so played a little hooky from work to ride the '51 green Panther down to the beach and see Lake Michigan. 

Stopped in town to pick up some lunch on the way back. Nothin' like a cruise on the cruiser ☺


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 15, 2018)

My buddy came over and rode with me to the bank. I rode my Elgin Tiki cruiser; he loves my Western Flyer.


 

 
 It’s pretty windy here today


----------



## Ryan B (Mar 15, 2018)

Maiden voyage on the 49 Shelby Flyer pretty sure I’m going to preserve the crust on this one.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 16, 2018)

I rode Germaine for a couple hours yesterday and Rosa for a couple Wednesday, brought a ton of food home in Rosa's three baskets.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Mar 16, 2018)

Happy St. Patricks day,  maiden voyage on the Crustoration 67 Fastback just after midnight. ...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 17, 2018)

42 Columbia Suberb



 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 17, 2018)

Happy St Patrics Day!


 

 
 Great ride on my Elgin tiki cruiser with the foothill flyers


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 17, 2018)

Mounted the P-38 in place of the missing light and took the crusty SpeedKing for a ride.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 18, 2018)

Love having good bike friends, you can get to ride great rare bikes without having to own them all!

My buds yellow og Manta tonight, and a new friends restored 1902 Amazon earlier today what a trip!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 18, 2018)

Thats an awesome bike!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 18, 2018)

My God, it's full of stars.






I have been riding and getting my 100 mi/wk, but my feast or famine job has been major feast for two months.
Lou finally came around today and debuted his beauty Tommassini Diamante



the bright pearl paint makes it tough to photograph



John has finally joined the steel bike club with a stainless steel Torrelli


 


Lady Isolde made a fast sprint downtown, with the first 3 to the Alamodome, and a 92-inch gear the whole way



all that hectic work took me two trips to Corpus over two weeks, including the week of spring break.
I always stay at the marina, because all the best food is within two blocks, and I can take a cigar to the marina after dinner.
I love the ring of halyards against the mast in the wind


 


closest thing I got to bike content


 


Adventure Puppy


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 18, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my 1936 Electric with Hippie Mike on his birthday up to Orange in the rain
> View attachment 768696 View attachment 768697 View attachment 768698 View attachment 768699
> We had a real nice turnout for a rainy day



that's what fenders are for


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 18, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 765878 ....



great perspective in this photo


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2018)

Late night rain ride this past Friday.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2018)

Rode the teal green Colson singlebar with the Foothill Flyers yesterday. Did a lil St. Paddy's Day celebrating afterwards.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 18, 2018)

nice drive thru Angeles Forrest hwy to the foothills flyers ride yesterday  

till some jackass went off the side....... its obviously wet, see snow on mountain top in first pic

so I had to make up for lost time........ 

14 psi ........I made it. 

hi mark! 

 peace see ya later!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 18, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Rode the teal green Colson singlebar with the Foothill Flyers yesterday. Did a lil St. Paddy's Day celebrating afterwards.
> View attachment 772590 View attachment 772591 View attachment 772592 View attachment 772593
> View attachment 772603
> View attachment 772595
> View attachment 772596



a stack of noteworthy photos


----------



## ballooney (Mar 18, 2018)

Went for a family ride this morning...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2018)

Took the 36's out for brunch this morning.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 18, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Took the 36's out for brunch this morning.View attachment 772765 View attachment 772766 View attachment 772767 View attachment 772768



You mean you aren't hung over?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> You mean you aren't hung over?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Didn't go out after yesterday's FF ride, so all good today. Up for a ride and packing up parts to ship out this week.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 18, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Rode the teal green Colson singlebar with the Foothill Flyers yesterday. Did a lil St. Paddy's Day celebrating afterwards.
> View attachment 772590 View attachment 772591 View attachment 772592 View attachment 772593
> View attachment 772603
> View attachment 772595
> View attachment 772596



That is one lovely machine!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 18, 2018)

I’ve owned this bike for nearly a year and have never really taken it out until today. Need to true some rims but otherwise as smooth as butter! V/r Shawn

@Oldbikes


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 18, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I’ve owned this bike for nearly a year and have never really taken it out until today. Need to true some rims but otherwise as smooth as butter! V/r Shawn
> View attachment 772855 View attachment 772856 View attachment 772857



Wow! Shawn WOW!
This Shelby with accessories is my favorite; did I say Wow.


----------



## Aussie (Mar 18, 2018)

beautiful day for a ride on a beautiful bike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Aussie said:


> View attachment 772898beautiful day for a ride on a beautiful bike
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Beautifully said!
Love it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I’ve owned this bike for nearly a year and have never really taken it out until today. Need to true some rims but otherwise as smooth as butter! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 772855 View attachment 772856 View attachment 772857


----------



## Kstone (Mar 18, 2018)

The Kool Kat's went out to cause some trouble today




 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 bike trade! Yummm


----------



## MarkKBike (Mar 18, 2018)

Wow, the weather was great today in the Chicago Suburbs. After stopping by my parents house for a quick visit I decided to take out a bike I rode in my mid teenage years. This is the first older bike I refurbished as a adult.

It's a Chicago Era Schwinn, and this was our first journey out together this year. (I would hate to call it vintage, because I'm older than it is).

I took off from my home and decided to ride past a few locations where I captured some of my favorite photos from last season.




 



This Location Below is said to be haunted. But, no ghosts showed up tonight. If I would have seen one, I would have posted a picture for you all.
http://www.remembering-lisle.com/Benet Academy & Lisle Railroad mysteries.htm



 



And lastly, my favorite photo taken this evening. Captured just a few feet in front of a waterfall in a local creek. (Of course, my foot just had to ship off a stone and get wet while trying to capture this photo).





Every time I get out on this one it brings back childhood memories.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 18, 2018)

Been a while since I rode this Iver

Still rides beautifully 








Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Mar 18, 2018)

Riding around Lake Forest Park and Bothell on a warm sunny end of winter Seattle day


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 18, 2018)

Took out my 69 Raleigh Sports.


----------



## gkeep (Mar 18, 2018)

My wife and I met up with some of the Bay Area Wheelman for a ride along the Great Highway and around Golden Gate Park today. Sundays most of the park roads are closed to cars. Hundreds of bikes, skaters, skateboarders, weekly swing dance by the Academy of Sciences and even hundreds of surfers out hitting the waves on Ocean Beach. I was the token safety bike of the ride but also one of the few original bikes. It was a cold and cloudy day but hundreds of smiling faces and waving hands when those bikes come down the road!


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 19, 2018)

Rode my Jaquar for the first time Sunday. First time posting a picture hope it works....


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice bike, nice photo 
@Jimmy V


----------



## Kstone (Mar 19, 2018)

We had to steal the wheels off the Roadmaster to put the BSA on the road, so yes yes, white walls on this girl are bad bad bad. You very bad man jerry Seinfeld. No soup for you.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2018)

My buddy came over today to hang out and ride old bikes 


 

 

 
 It is really nice here today


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 19, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Nice bike, nice photo
> @Jimmy V



Thanks. Thiswas taken by a channel that goes between Lake Michigan and a local lake.  I have an old flip phone, but if I send someone with a smart phone the picture it doesn't look too bad. In this case I sent it to my wife and she e-mailed it back to me and I posted it off my computer. 
The tutorial about posting pics was very helpful.  I'd like to post more pics but need to get a better phone or camera (or just do this way which is a bit more work).  I enjoy everyones pics though and would like to contribute.  People having fun with bikes. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 19, 2018)

Kstone said:


> We had to steal the wheels off the Roadmaster to put the BSA on the road, so yes yes, white walls on this girl are bad bad bad. You very bad man jerry Seinfeld. No soup for you.
> 
> View attachment 773559 View attachment 773560 View attachment 773561 View attachment 773562



That BSA  is very interesting... The unusual frame, it's all cool.  And I'm OK with the whitewalls.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2018)

Goin Large Slurpee is impressive; atta girl.
We do 6 or 7 frreee Slurpees July 11 
This will be our 3rd year running 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/7-11-free-slurpee-ride-huntington-beach.93390/


----------



## Kstone (Mar 19, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Goin Large Slurpee is impressive; atta girl.
> We do 6 or 7 frreee Slurpees July 11
> This will be our 3rd year running
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/7-11-free-slurpee-ride-huntington-beach.93390/View attachment 773712
> View attachment 773711





I'm so jelly of that ride!!!! Seems like a blast as long as you don't have diabetes


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Kstone said:


> We had to steal the wheels off the Roadmaster to put the BSA on the road, so yes yes, white walls on this girl are bad bad bad. You very bad man jerry Seinfeld. No soup for you.
> 
> View attachment 773559 View attachment 773560 View attachment 773561 View attachment 773562



Just wear a suitably bling jumpsuit to go with those tyres next time you leap out of a plane!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2018)

Jimmy V said:


> People having fun with bikes. It's a beautiful thing.



Happy 1st Day O' Spring
I'm fickle and have a real hard time picking favorites.
1936 Packard LWB Single-bar roadster by Colson.
pics approx. 5 mins apart....


----------



## Ross (Mar 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Still riding indoors, combination of snow/cold weather and a ruptured gastrocnemius  causing this; almost rehabilitated and raring to go outside, hopefully this weekend......


 
Still, riding antique bikes indoors can be fun too.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2018)

Great first day of spring


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hippie Mike was on his blue and blue 1936 Cadillac and I am on my 1936 Electric


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 20, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Goin Large Slurpee is impressive; atta girl.
> We do 6 or 7 frreee Slurpees July 11
> This will be our 3rd year running
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/7-11-free-slurpee-ride-huntington-beach.93390/View attachment 773712
> View attachment 773711




I’m planning on joining you guys this year



Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 21, 2018)

I rode my Western Flyer over to the parking structure to take pics of the sunrise. The security guard rolled up and told me that someone complained that there was someone with a bike on the wall and asked me to take it down.
 We chatted for a minute comparing sunrise photos.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 21, 2018)

Got out for a short spin then left JLB outside, got an unscheduled bath


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 21, 2018)

Today I rode my Western Flyer down to meet @Cory  to ride to the pier before the rain.


 

 

 

 
 This bike rides so nice.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 22, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> Maybe include a description of the bike and the trip?



I finished my work so I'm off again for a bit.
Third day in a row for me to ride 20 miles or more; today was 30+ finishing in the rain.


 


These 1st 2 pics are on the Santa Ana River just before 7 a.m. at sun-rise.
the next 5 pics are from the Newport Pier to 10th St. riding the sand at low tide; for fun!
That's where my phone died. I pushed my bike up to the sidewalk and finished my trip to the tip of Balboa Peninsula.
I went to my favorite Donut shop and asked if they could charge my iPhone; which they did.


 

 

 

 

 


While my phone's charging; I took a ride along the harbor side where No Bikes Allowed; but being an ugly weather day, I had it all to myself.
I went back to retrieve my phone and re-traced the marina route for some pics.
I left there and finished the route to Huntington Beach pier b/c it hadn't really started raining that hard and I was already out in it.



 

 

 


The last pic is at the managers office where I live; under the roof to keep my saddle dry.
I wouldn't normally ride this bike in the wet sand and rain but it's almost 3 years since I re-boilt the hubs and the rear hub is giving me clues that it's passed due.


----------



## mongeese (Mar 22, 2018)

Went to see if any asparagus or ramps were up yet here in Wisconsin. And they are not yet. This electric motor from the 70s is incredible. Also the positron helps this thing fly.


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 22, 2018)

Today I rode my 1981 GT 26" race cruiser. Temp was hovering right around freezing. Good thing it's Spring.


----------



## ballooney (Mar 22, 2018)

Went for a ride today which was awesome but what enabled the ride was all wrong.  Threat of a shooter at my son’s middle school...so we both stayed home and sought harmony through our wheels. 

First to the taco shop for lunch...




Then to race bark boats (really branches) in the “creek”...so much rain lately it was roaring rapids!  It’s a challenge to keep your kids innocent these days but bikes seem to be a good connection to all things wholesome. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gooz (Mar 22, 2018)

ballooney said:


> Went for a ride today which was awesome but what enabled the ride was all wrong.  Threat of a shooter at my son’s middle school...so we both stayed home and sought harmony through our wheels.
> 
> First to the taco shop for lunch...
> View attachment 775178
> ...



I am raising three boys of my own and teach 6th grade in public school.  It sure looks like you are doing all the right things....


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 23, 2018)

Over n out 4 tonight folks!

Spring is here breathe out n get ready to bike like you never have before!





Wondering? Not mine but surfaced here recently. I rode it in my mind in a dream. PM me of course if you were the one I'm interested!

Peace to all CABE'ers g'nite.

N


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 24, 2018)

42 Schwinn Defense Model 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## COB (Mar 24, 2018)

Just came back in from a nice spring ride...lol! March 24, 2018 at 5pm, snowing and 30 degrees in Edinburgh, Indiana.


----------



## dogdart (Mar 24, 2018)

Finished this 1937 Trojan enough for it's maiden voyage today . Was a chilly 40 degrees .


----------



## mrg (Mar 25, 2018)

Great day for the HB beach cruise too busy looking at everything and then take many pics though


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 25, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> ...
> View attachment 775079 ...



This is a GREAT photoset - everything I like, bikes, marinas, beach, but this one stands out for sheer beauty


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 25, 2018)

I have photos worth posting today.
First, got my 100 this week, and Randi and I had a great ride yesterday - she chased me 35 greenway miles and did respectably well in my favorite stretch-out climb; stop for great Thai food at mile 28.  Seems to be really good Thai, but tough to say after you've just burned 2000 calories - it may be terrible and we'd never know it.  The cucumber soup stands out, and the fish sauce was so good we were dipping lettuce in it to keep grazing.

Meeting again before dawn this morning, asked Randi if she was mad at me for yesterday.  Said no, she felt great, but was too tired to do anything else yesterday.
Blasting through Breckenridge Park in the dark this morning, the blooming Texas lilac smelled like honey.
This morning we couldn't get to the Alamodome because of Final Four, so we changed the sprint route just a bit to land nextdoor at Sunset Station.
I finished 3rd in a very aggressive and tight lead group, and of course John was number 1.  Not too condescending, John asked me if I had been eating my wheaties - no, I blame my reserve strength on Miss Annie's Pecan Brittle (he doesn't remember I smoked him last week on my '74 International).



That's the Alamodome in the back (I analyzed weld failures on the suspension gussets when it was under construction - they changed the design from bad welds to good bolts)






Sherrie and Randi



Ed debuted his 30s Durkopp track bike, and Tad on his pretty chrome Lygie



a good group joined us for coffee



Francesca looking sharp in her Italian shoes



when we were arriving for coffee, another bike boom classic arrived - late-70s/early-80s Fuji Supreme



I got some decent photos of Ed's new beauty









wood rims, red anodized hubs (yes, they did that in the 30s) with flip-top oil port, soldered spokes



sexy drivetrain



didn't get good photos of Tad's Lygie, and sorry, my attempted macro of the solid-link chain on the 30s Durkopp didn't get focus.
Hopefully Ed will post good shots on Lightweights.
When we left the coffee it turned cold and light rain - wasn't supposed to happen, so I got back in the zone to keep warm and blew everyone away climbing back to Alamo Heights.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 25, 2018)

Was supposed to ride with the Gateway Coasters today( long story). Had these loaded up.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 25, 2018)

well I have had this deluxe for sale for some time and there was no interest so decided to add a nice wheel set ,tires and had the parade bars lying around,decided its a keeper.very smooth rider!!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 25, 2018)

Manton  & Smith 






Found Red tubes in while I  servicing it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 25, 2018)

I rode my Tiki twin bar and this girls Empire at the swap meet today


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 25, 2018)

Rode my J C Higgins 3-speed for the first time. Just finished rehabbing it this afternoon. Rescued it from a collection of dusty rustys sitting around in an old garage. It was pretty bare when I got it. No chainguard, no fenders, no grips, no shifter, no shifter cable and indicator rod. Decided to leave it stripped down. Added the silver chain for sparkle. Figured with that chainwheel I don't need no chainguard covering it. Nice rider.


----------



## mike j (Mar 26, 2018)

Took my new cruiser for a test spin around the park. Rides really nice, though the Sturmey tri-coaster isn't shifting, hopefully it's a minor problem. Liking the Fat Frank 2.35's.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 26, 2018)

3-speeder said:


> Rode my J C Higgins 3-speed ...View attachment 777055



nice chainset, and it would be a shame to cover it


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 26, 2018)

Work window let me out for a great 25 mi spring ride this morning.  The clouds were burning off, breezy - the problem with that was blowing clumps of oak pollen, in my mouth, up my nose, in my ears.  But it was worth putting up with.
Texas is about to bust out in wild flowers next month.  But I have you an early preview from my ride on Walker Ranch trail and upper Salado Greenway.
Just past my turnaround was this field of pink evening primrose, which nicely set off the lipstick red of the Italian Huffy.



There was this guy I kept passing, then he would arrive just when I was getting back on my bike from taking a photo - he must have thought I was crazy.
White jasmine smelled really nice topping the hill at Tobin Park


 
The switchbacks at Starcrest mound - the mound was solid yellow with tiny bushpea blooms



I even found a patch of early bluebonnets for you






in a couple of weeks, all the fields will be solid blue, then the bluebonnets will be replaced with indian paintbrushes


----------



## Kstone (Mar 26, 2018)

It was colder outside than it felt when I first left work, so we shivered a bit on the pedal back from dinner.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2018)

Rode nothing but Colsons yesterday. The crusty 36 around the LB swap...


 

 

and the new-to-me 37 to lunch and a drink.


----------



## stezell (Mar 26, 2018)

Kstone said:


> It was colder outside than it felt when I first left work, so we shivered a bit on the pedal back from dinner.
> 
> View attachment 777517



Kstone how does the BSA ride? Looks like you did good on it.
Sean


----------



## stezell (Mar 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Rode nothing but Colsons yesterday. The crusty 36 around the LB swap...
> View attachment 777518 View attachment 777519
> 
> and the new-to-me 37 to lunch and a drink.
> View attachment 777520 View attachment 777521 View attachment 777522



Mike I'm surprised you weren't riding around on a Huffman, lol! That 37 looks good man.
Sean


----------



## stezell (Mar 26, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Over n out 4 tonight folks!
> 
> Spring is here breathe out n get ready to bike like you never have before!
> 
> ...



Nate it's hard to make out in the shadow even though I know it's cool.
Sean


----------



## stezell (Mar 26, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 776549 Was supposed to ride with the Gateway Coasters today( long story). Had these loaded up.



Really Rob, that's a bummer.


----------



## Kstone (Mar 26, 2018)

stezell said:


> Kstone how does the BSA ride? Looks like you did good on it.
> Sean



Thanks for askin! She rides great. Like butter. It's a whole different bike to pedal down the road from the others. I have to make sure I don't leave people behins.
Her pedals took a while to figure out. So they're walnut blocks cut to fit the pedal rod. Just have to get the seat a bit lower and the handlebars a bit higher. Just the last bit of sorting things out. Thrilled for the first 30 miler on her...


Aand to get her real rims and tires on. Hopefully very soon.


----------



## mrg (Mar 27, 2018)

Rode the XL Stingray over to the local car show tonight seems like the 50’s Chevy’s were out in force


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 27, 2018)

a ride in the orygun woods..eh!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 27, 2018)

Took a lil late night spin around town with Cody (@Schwinn499).


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Very cool first photo @fordmike65.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 27, 2018)

Mike came over to go for a ride today.


 

 

 

 

 

Our Favorite donut shop has their sign up and introduced me to the Cro-nut. It's amazing!


 

 

 

 

 
Pretty strong head-wind along the beach that got us hungry.
We had the $5 lunch Spaghetti special at Pizza D' Oro next to Team Bike in HB.
Good food; very filling; for cheap; surfer style.


----------



## TR6SC (Mar 27, 2018)

Today my '35 M1 was feeling a little down in the dumps. We thought a trip to the pharmacy was in order. Things are much better now. We picked up some joint-lube and a couple new shiny stainless steel shouldered SAE screws.


----------



## mike j (Mar 27, 2018)

Nice!!!!... great bike, great shot, though you had me at the nuts & bolts isle.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 27, 2018)

pint for a daze,,,,eh!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 27, 2018)

Out with old reliable '40 doing a USPS run... 

They tore the siding off my buddy's apt building old old old and the perfect backdrop!


----------



## Cory (Mar 28, 2018)

Out on my routine ride today. Huntington Beach CA. Riding my 57 Wasp. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Mar 28, 2018)

They closed down the boardwalk for a commercial shoot for a few mintes, which I had no problem with since its always interesting to see a live shoot, was good for a couple laughs. I asked one of the guys working what it was for and he gave a dirty look and said "I'm not at liberty to say". I then proceeded to take my phone out for my own "shoot". They did not like me taking pictures at all and was asked to leave immediately, lol ( while I was standing on the public boardwalk). I smiled and politely took some more and moved on ( at my own pace). Got some sturn looks from some P.A.'s that were half my weight (and age). I was not intimitdated, lol. More laughs were had as I peddled away.  Amazing how poorly they handled me, I never stopped being polite and smiling. 










Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Mar 28, 2018)

Sun is out and shining here in Southern California and the people are out soaking it up and having fun. That's Huntington Beach pier in the background. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Mar 28, 2018)

Just left home and saw THIS in the storage area!



Ok. Now I'm heading out! 



The Dismal Swamp - who... or WHAT may live in there is a mystery to me! 



The canal is full of turtles, snakes, and Lord only know what else! In other words, DON'T... GO... SWIMMING! 



The site of the 2017 "accident". I'm not exactly sure WHAT happened, but since there were NO skid marks, I kinda find it odd! Fortunately, they didn't go into the swamp (not sure how deep that canal is)! I dunno what happened to the occupants of the car.



It says "Deep Creek Stables" on the tent and also the driving range. Heading Home for a bite to eat.


----------



## Kstone (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 28, 2018)

I rode two bikes yesterday. Late posts.

I built this to sell,but it rolls out quite nice.may just have to keep it.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 28, 2018)

just got back from a nice cruze on my murray.70 and beautiful and ski season still in full swing in wrightwood on the mountains in the background.and I can be at the beach in an hour. That's why we live here.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 28, 2018)

Warming up in the SGV, took a spin for a pop



 

 



what a difference a day makes


----------



## Kstone (Mar 28, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Warming up in the SGV, took a spin for a pop
> 
> View attachment 778459 View attachment 778460 View attachment 778461
> 
> ...



I loooove this bike


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2018)

Worked all day on this bike rebuilding, repacking, wet sanding, scrubbing, greasing, etc. and then took it on its maiden voyage barefoot.


 

 

 

 
 1935 Huffman Velvet deLuxe


----------



## Cory (Mar 28, 2018)

Picked up this little 1966 girl from a garage sale Saturday. Was hanging up in the rafters and just barley caught a glimpse of it from ground floor. I was told by the older gentleman it had not seen the light of day since the early seventies and he was only considering selling due to him downsizing from a house to a condo. In the van it went. I slapped some tires on it and had to control my urge to clean the chrome up. I want to keep this one as found for now. Rides great and pretty comfortable. Rode it around the neighborhood before I show my kids and offer it to them.





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 28, 2018)

Cory said:


>




Okay, I gotta see pics of you riding that


----------



## Cory (Mar 28, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Okay, I gotta see pics of you riding that



Hold on a minute, will drag my 8 year old out side to take pictures. He is doing homework but @rustjunkie has to be a wise A$#!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2018)

Cory said:


> Hold on a minute, will drag my 8 year old out side to take pictures. He is doing homework but @rustjunkie has to be a wise A$#!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



Homework can wait; this is important!


----------



## Cory (Mar 28, 2018)

Everybody happy now!  [emoji109][emoji23][emoji106]





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 28, 2018)

Cory said:


> Everybody happy now!  [emoji109][emoji23][emoji106]View attachment 778579View attachment 778580
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk





Looks pretty comfie!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 28, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> ...View attachment 778457I built this to sell,but it rolls out quite nice.may just have to keep it.



Like both bikes, love kstone's howitzer photo, 
but this second bike is a perfect Repacker


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 28, 2018)

Cory said:


> Everybody happy now!  [emoji109][emoji23][emoji106]View attachment 778579View attachment 778580
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



All that's missing from these photos is a set of glittery handlebar streamers!
Nice ride @Cory!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 29, 2018)

Cory said:


> Everybody happy now! ...View attachment 778580



everybody except the bike


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2018)

I went out to see the sunrise to no avail; like a little kid with a new toy.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 29, 2018)

here's my '57 Lenton parked over Salado marsh, dry as a bone last month.



Good news, yesterday's monsoon rain washed down the oak pollen.
Bad news, Salado marsh today was deeper than I've ever seen it.  I made it through the portage trail at the bottom of Salado mound switchbacks, but when when I got to the boardwalk, about 100 yards of the boardwalk beneath Nachodoches road was under water, ending my ride south.
This photo was shot at about the same landing as the photo above, but looking 180 degrees away.



It's ok, I made lemons into lemonade.  Had to turn around here, had to walk the bike across a few giant chert piles from the flood wash, of course take the portage trail again at Salado mound.
A work crew was already out clearing logs and chert from the trail.
I added two side trails to two other parks and managed to get 20 miles.  And yes, had some mud to deal with when I got home.
One cool thing, along the boardwalk I saw several large tailing carp that had washed into the marsh - too bad I didn't have a fly rod.  The main channel parallels the boardwark, so the big fish were right beside me.
The ducks and herons were loving it, too - sorry I didn't aim my phone at them.
Still, I love the adventure of checking out the greenway the day after a flood...

ps - if you ever need to clean your bike, Finish Line spray bike wash is da bomb


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2018)

Maiden ride on my 1935 Huffman Velvet deLuxe. 20+ miles with Hippie Mike and @Cory 



 

 

 

 

 I couldn’t decide and so I had both 



 

 

 

 
 I had possibly the worlds greatest chili cheese omelette at Charlie’s Chili 



 

 

 We had a special appearance by another rider at the ice cream sandwich and Bike parking.


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Mar 29, 2018)

I think we're gonna need a bigger boat...



THAT should do!



Nah! I wouldn't store my bike, like some common RV!



I dunno what you're talking about - I don't see any military vehicles... must be camouflaged or something!



I'm king of the mountain! 

Ok, now to head towards the graveyard. Gotta go thru the abandoned section to get there.




This "park model" trailer featured sliding glass doors and 2 slide-outs! Sadly, it's sank up to the axles, and it's slowly rusting away!



Dunno this "Baylor" person, but it looks like he forgot his office trailer!






A rotting AMF Skamper travel trailer. The door has been open on this trailer since I've lived here (almost 2 years now). 







Made it to the Garrett Family graveyard. It's really peaceful here




The end of a perfect day!


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 29, 2018)

went out on the 42 rollfast single bar,just cause it's a great day!


----------



## mike j (Mar 30, 2018)

Took "ma hoag" out for a test spin after adding a 3spd,, new hoops & tires. Rode great, this may be my beach bike this summer. Continental retro ride 700x50 are a close fit & almost look like ballooner's. Reminds me of a saying that you can't put a large girl in a white dress. Almost went for the 55's, glad that I didn't. These tires are beautiful, the tread wraps completely around the sidewall. Other than a few minor adjustments, this ole boy is ready to roll.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 30, 2018)

mike j said:


> Took "ma hoag" out for a test spin after adding a 3spd,, new hoops & tires. Rode great, this may be my beach bike this summer. Continental retro ride 700x50 are a close fit & almost look like ballooner's. Reminds me of a saying that you can't put a large girl in a white dress. Almost went for the 55's, glad that I didn't. These tires are beautiful, the tread wraps completely around the sidewall. Other than a few minor adjustments, this ole boy is ready to roll.
> 
> View attachment 779352
> 
> View attachment 779355



couldn't have asked for better light for matching color - looks like you painted the backdrop to match


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 30, 2018)

mike j said:


> Took "ma hoag" out for a test spin after adding a 3spd,, new hoops & tires. Rode great, this may be my beach bike this summer. Continental retro ride 700x50 are a close fit & almost look like ballooner's. Reminds me of a saying that you can't put a large girl in a white dress. Almost went for the 55's, glad that I didn't. These tires are beautiful, the tread wraps completely around the sidewall. Other than a few minor adjustments, this ole boy is ready to roll.
> 
> View attachment 779352
> 
> View attachment 779355



Nice "Hoag"!
Great photos.


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 30, 2018)

Rode this antique today. It is a Trek R200 with dual suspension and with understeer. It was the first and last recumbent Trek made. It was a good idea that was turned into a half a@@ bike. I have been working on modifying it. It is a dream to ride now.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 30, 2018)

I think I'd worry about falling asleep pedaling my recliner


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2018)

I went saling with @Cory this morning and bought and rode this Dyno Deuce from the original owner who bought it New almost 20 years ago.
 I have had them before and they ride really nice. I bought this because it was cheap.


 

 
 Shopping cart bike basket will be handy....


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 30, 2018)

I took my champion for a buzz down to the hardware store today to grab a few things.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 30, 2018)

I rode my Shelby at local Swap meet and look what I came across. Didn’t buy. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rollo (Mar 30, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I went saling with @Cory this morning and bought and rode this Dyno Deuce from the original owner who bought it New almost 20 years ago.
> I have had them before and they ride really nice. I bought this because it was cheap.
> View attachment 779560 View attachment 779561
> Shopping cart bike basket will be handy....




I agree that Dyno cruisers are great riders ... My Nexus 4 speed equipped Dyno Deuce is my daily rider ... (bought mine new 20 years ago also) ...


----------



## friendofthedevil (Mar 30, 2018)

Installed a set of Torringtons and the old Faulhaber saddle





did a few miles on a chilly day









N

 Not the Dismal Swamp,





just a trail-side mosquito breeder.


----------



## mike j (Mar 31, 2018)

Had to go out to north western New Jersey to pick up some stone for a job. Rode a few miles on the Palinskill river  rail trail. Tried to make it to the Delaware river but ran out of trail about a mile west of it. The trails runs for 27 miles & intersects the Sussex rail trail which runs 20 miles, hope to do it all one day. Photos; end of trail at the falls, Palinskill viaduct, one of the numerous trees down, a pristine pasture.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2018)

I rode my Packard over to the swap meet and bumped into Hippie Mike


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 31, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my Packard over to the swap meet and bumped into Hippie Mike
> View attachment 780164 View attachment 780165




Is Hippie Mike alright?!?!

No track stand!!


----------



## tech549 (Mar 31, 2018)

took an afternoon ride on the blackstone river bike path with the wife ,first nice day of the spring .


----------



## undercover_poe (Mar 31, 2018)

I rode both my bmx’s and my daughter rode her 69 Hollywood in this beautiful Southern New England weather 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 31, 2018)

Took a lil spin over to Old Town for lunch.



Then stopped in for a new 'do.




...and finally an afternoon brew.


----------



## John G04 (Mar 31, 2018)

Rode the 53 panther today finally a good day to ride after all the snow and rain


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 31, 2018)

Hawthorne Twin Project 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 31, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Hawthorne Twin Project View attachment 780291View attachment 780292View attachment 780293View attachment 780294
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Nice!!!!!


----------



## Kstone (Mar 31, 2018)

We went out for a ride expecting to eat some Mexican in the strip district and then pedal ten miles to an art museum that is showing Degas, Monet, and Van Gogh. 

There was weird juju all day where we kept having close calls with cars/traffic. People were crazy today.
By the time we got to lunch it was 3 pm and the gallery closed at 5. Plus it was in a place where we weren't sure if there were bike lanes. No need to die today.

So while waiting for our table, we met a couple and started talking. We were called to be seated and one of us got a four person table...so we decided to eat together. We talked for three hours. It was fantastic!

After that we went to specialty Mexican and Asian market stores and biked home. 
I kept having serious issues with the Columbia. Her chain came loose four times in the ride...and we broke her rack...again... Oops. It's welded back into place now thanks to awesome friends!




 

 

 

 

 
At the Mexican store




We diiiid make it to one gallery that was hosting art from the national ceramics convention that came to Pittsburgh this month (nerd stuff, I know)
I met the artist of this work at my gallery opening for the same nerd convention and she told me about her work and how similar our themes are. So it was great to see her piece in person. 



Dis one is mine...




Then we biked home and I lost my chain twice in the matter of a pedal and a half... I thought it was funny that it was next to a Historic Landmark. 
I felt like the Columbia was the historic landmark of fail that day.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Mar 31, 2018)

52





Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 1, 2018)

Saturday cruise and picture day with my son riding his custom ‘49 Schwinn and my ‘40 Iver

















One handed  action shot behind my son







Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter !
Finally Final Four weekend, and downtown was a rush at 7am.
Probably my last chance for awhile to get this awesome photo op - Old Iron - '57 Lenton



Surprisingly large turnout this morning - we had 50 bikes, easy, in the widely spread "sprint" - early group at Sunset Station.
I was 1st this morning, but it's no fun with John dragging.



Frigging John had a major fall and injury this week.  He showed up using a walker to unload his bike - seriously.  Unusually slow, but normally persistent ride for him today.



John was riding his stainless steel Torelli - circulation is the best thing for healing



GM&O rolling through downtown



Just John and me for coffee, easy ride back uptown, I ran interference for him at all the intersections.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 1, 2018)

joel.romeo.79 said:


> 52View attachment 780475...



Thanks for the bluebonnets


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 1, 2018)

Texas Rangers 




Cowboy Stadiem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 1, 2018)

Finally managed to get out for a ride today, 6 weeks after rupturing a calf muscle and weeks of rain and snow.
My usual little jaunt around my Oxfordshire locale.
Out on the Ciclos Minaco 'especial' and really enjoying it.....






 

Just a little 15 mile loop, ending up with a coffee in the market square, then this rolled around the corner.....


 
Now that's what I call a drive chain!


 
It's good to be back, happy riding!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 1, 2018)

Took the Cycle Truck out for a short Easter Sunday ride with my son and “Pismo” my pug. Very relaxing!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 1, 2018)

replaced my 70's goose neck, 80's generic cruiser bars, and black Schwinn script grips with a more fitting set of bars and gooseneck, as well as some tan (?) grips that match my rusty paint better. just a short putt around the block.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2018)

Rode with the Cyclone Coasters this April Fool's Day.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter! 
 Super fun ride on my Velvet deLuxe.
 45 miles today. 



 

 

 


 I love the similarities and the differences of these two double bar roadsters. 
 Both badged the World  



 

 
 Mike and I were talking about the loose gravel at the bottom of this hill where Frank went down last month;
 Mike being super cautious.


----------



## Dave K (Apr 1, 2018)

Tacos and a 10 mile loop with my wife today.


----------



## mike j (Apr 1, 2018)

Rode a part of the O&W rail trail, up through the city of Kingston, then down the Wallkill valley rail trail back. Nice ride, a lot to see.  I'm glad that spring is finally here.(I hope).


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2018)

I needed to clean the chain and rebuild the rear wheel after my beach ride last week. I rode up some hills to make sure everything is working well now.


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 2, 2018)

Took my '57 Flying Jet 3-speed around the "test track" before starting to work on it. I decided I should do a little pre-work ride to get a feel for any problems a bike may already have. The test track is about a mile loop into the woods and around the driving range on the river trail by me. The Flying Jet felt great already.  


 

 

 

 
Looking forward to getting it tuned up and cleaned up. Whoever worked on it last put on some new tubes and tires but left a few things goofed up. Check out the rear brake. Haven't seen one like that from the factory.


----------



## mrg (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Rode to work and back today, using my Vindec Atlantic 'special', currently converted into my commuter bike, bit of a mash-up/lash-up special, but still fun on our appalling roads!


 


 
It's crusty.....


 
Have fun riding!


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 3, 2018)

Bike safari in the "badlands" of Kansas! Oh crap! Was that the neighbors Bull?????


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Super fun day riding my 1942 Elgin Tiki cruiser.
@cyclingday  is riding some tire store Bike 
 It’s spring break down here and it was a little bit crowded for Tuesday 
 Still runnin the same fat franks on a five-year-old rebuild of a black out Musselman


----------



## hellshotrods (Apr 3, 2018)

oo


----------



## Jim Barnard (Apr 4, 2018)

Did some time on the old Huffy Silver Jet (w/ added 3 speed coaster brake Sturmey) Sunday evening on the LI Sound.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2018)

1940 Western Flyer Heavy Duty 
Smiling.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Apr 4, 2018)

Yep



Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2018)

*Living The Dream 
always Grateful *



 

 

 

 

 


I  had another great day riding my 1937 Syracuse; along with two other riders.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 6, 2018)

Parents are visiting so my Dad and I rode bikes while Mom and my girl went shopping. v/r Shawn


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 6, 2018)

This green jellybean just landed in Rhode Island coming all the way from Texas!

Big smiles!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 6, 2018)

I did some running around with wife and daughter yesterday.  I can't get the wife off of the Nirve cruiser but the daughter loves her 24 inch Sears muscle bike.  I was on the BB and again tonight.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 6, 2018)

6am Friday morning, south Oxfordshire.
Riding to work on the Ciclos Minaco.....


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2018)

Sweetie and I rode our Western Flyer Bikes to the Swapmeet and lunch and home.


 

 
 About 20 years difference between the two; bikes.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 7, 2018)

Out on a V-CC ride today around the Vale of the White Horse in Oxfordshire, very hilly country for my part of the world, hence all of the classic lightweights pictured at our lunchtime pub stop.
My Rudge special lurking behind a '49 Hobbs.....


 
Hetchins.....


 
Lovely Raleigh.....

 
Freddie Grubb.....


 
Sun......


 
We really tested our legs on a 25 mile ride of constantly undulating terrain, especially those of us with 3 speeds, myself included, but great fun on the descents!
This is an aerial photo of the eponymous "White Horse", it's a chalk, hill figure, carved out around 3,000 years ago. It's over 350 foot long and sits next to an ancient hill fort and what is believed to be the oldest road in Britain.
We skirted around the edge of the escarpment it lies on, getting occasional glimpses.
It's one of my favourite places, it's beautiful.....


 
Keep riding!


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 7, 2018)

Q: What time is it?
A: Time to ride!


----------



## Rollo (Apr 7, 2018)

... Put some new creamers on the Hi-Way Patrol ... and took it for a spin on a sunny 39 degree afternoon ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 7, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Out on a V-CC ride today around the Vale of the White Horse in Oxfordshire, very hilly country for my part of the world, hence all of the classic lightweights pictured at our lunchtime pub stop.
> My Rudge special lurking behind a '49 Hobbs.....
> View attachment 784149
> Hetchins.....
> ...



Digg'n that Hetchins! One day I'm gonna have me one of them curly stay bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## ballooney (Apr 7, 2018)

Got out on  the excelsior today...










 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 7, 2018)

Grabbed lunch with a friend after rescuing with a gallon gas.  This is the second time the big dummy has run off of gas in the last couple months.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 7, 2018)

Rode the 41 bfgoodrich dx today


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 7, 2018)

Added the tear drop chain guard, killer Elgin script chrome chassis seat, and battery can. Out for ride!

]


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2018)

Not much color in our sunset today.
1939 Tiki Twinbar 



 

 

 

 
 It rides nice.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 8, 2018)

She rides great with no hands!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2018)

I am on my 1936 Electric; Hippie Mike is on his 1948 Excelsior.
 He showed up at my house about 830 this morning and we rode up to the transportation station in Anaheim.
 The river trail is all cleaned up of the tents and people living there. 
 They were a lot of happy riders out riding today.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
The It’s It ice cream sandwich was awesome today after the headwind for 10 miles.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 8, 2018)

nice day.rode to Starbucks. Yum.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 8, 2018)

took my DX out to "Visit the Historical Niles District" in Fremont, Ca.... I lived here for 10 years in the 80's/90's.  Charlie Chaplain and Bronco Billy Anderson made silent movies here.  I can't think of any other place in the Bay Area like Niles... it is truly lost in time. all the other little towns that made Fremont have been all but destroyed by "progress".


----------



## SKPC (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 9, 2018)

It was still pretty dark when I left on my 1936 Electric.
 I will have to ride home after my workday; and I’m looking forward to it.


 

 

 


 
 Way better than driving.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 9, 2018)

Put this together and took it for a spin....1 box down, 4 to go.....


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 10, 2018)

Still snowing here........SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2018)

I rode my Huffman Velvet deLuxe this Tuesday; tankless.
It looks like a nice day.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2018)

An awesome and rare experience to get to ride two well built Elgin‘s: one Robin and one Oriole.
Thank you @Velocipedist Co. 
 Sorry about the fender 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Thanks @Cory for driving and riding without helmets today.
Seriously a nervous wreck


----------



## Cory (Apr 10, 2018)

Great fun! Got to ride my new acquisition. Probably put about 4 miles on it 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 10, 2018)

mickeyc said:


> Still snowing here........SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Tough day here....this is the temp @ 6:56pm today....


----------



## Jimmy V (Apr 10, 2018)

Cory said:


> Great fun! Got to ride my new acquisition. Probably put about 4 miles on it View attachment 786187
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



Nice! I like green. My wife (Cathy) wants to ride it next trip out.


----------



## Jimmy V (Apr 10, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> An awesome and rare experience to get to ride two well built Elgin‘s: one Robin and one Oriole.
> Thank you @Velocipedist Co.
> Sorry about the fender
> View attachment 786176 View attachment 786177 View attachment 786178 View attachment 786179 View attachment 786180 View attachment 786181 View attachment 786182 View attachment 786183
> ...



You kids look like you're having fun... it's about 45 degrees warmer there than it was here today, but at least we had sun.


----------



## Cory (Apr 10, 2018)

Jimmy V said:


> Nice! I like green. My wife (Cathy) wants to ride it next trip out.



Sounds good (as long as it is still in the quiver)!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy V (Apr 10, 2018)

Cory said:


> Sounds good (as long as it is still in the quiver)!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



Yeah I know how that goes... I'll be out in the fall, she might not be back till next March. Enjoy it while you have it!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 10, 2018)

1974 Raleigh Sports:









https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2018/04/slowly-getting-going-again.html


----------



## Harborbikes (Apr 10, 2018)

They're all great days and don't forget this fact the wheels on that path keep spinning round.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Apr 10, 2018)

Earlier today, much earlier









Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> ...






Harborbikes said:


> They're all great days and don't forget this fact the wheels on that path keep spinning round.



 Welcome to the CABE!
 Let’s see some fresh pics of them wheels on that path you speak of; please.
 I rode my 1935 Huffman Velvet deLuxe over to Central Park to try counter steering like superman down hills.
 I need more practice trial area....



 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 This is very quickly becoming a favorite of mine.


----------



## Cory (Apr 11, 2018)

Took some time away from hustling today to ride with tripple3 and then bumped into some friends on the path. Great time was had. I'm on my Schwinn Clunker today in my home town if Huntington Beach CA. WEATHER IS PERFECT! 
Now back to the grind [emoji6][emoji106]





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2018)

I rode my Huffman to meet @Cory down at the beach and ran into another rider that wanted to ride More....


 

 
pretty sure i got at least 30 miles today.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice riding with ya Marc!  Got down to the Wedge & Fairview Park...


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 11, 2018)

Another bike I picked up at the Illinois swap last weekend. I’m going to stop saying if you don’t want to bring it home come find me when you leave


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2018)

I needed to go to the bank to make a deposit so I pulled my moto bike out.
 Super cool looking plants in the last photo .


----------



## Cooper S. (Apr 11, 2018)

Got home from school little later than usual and noticed it was almost 70 out so I rode maybe 20 miles, got a pic infront of an abandoned industrial building on the side of the trail.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 11, 2018)

Raleigh export model roadster


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 12, 2018)

tain rianin' YET...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 12, 2018)

Rode the Colson part way to work yesterday.


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 12, 2018)

Here I am lying again. This isn't a bicycle, and I didn't really ride it today. It was 30 years ago. 1988 Pasadena Doo Dah Parade!
Not positive, but that might be @Balloonatic on the Hi-Wheel.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2018)

What a fun riding day with Hippie Mike and Peter @SKPC 
I have too many pics from a long awesome day.


 

 

 

 
We rode the river trail to Fairview Park and then down to the end of the Balboa and back to the Ferry over to Balboa Island, around to the Back-Bay of Newport for a few miles....
Where Mikes old and slow G-3s started falling apart.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Mike let most of the air out of his rear tube and started into the head wind home; it got really windy.



 

 

 

 
Peter split off at the river trail and Mike and I made it to my house for the Reward.
40+ miles with some wind and Mike on old tires; I had a blast.
just another day on my 42 Elgin Tiki Cruiser


----------



## SKPC (Apr 12, 2018)

Glad you two made it back!    Way to nurse that tire so far HM...  That sweet black bike that Mike was riding is something to behold...Beautiful ride.


----------



## Kstone (Apr 12, 2018)

Lucky for us, both our interests are in studios right down the street from each other. So I biked with John-boy a few towns away. I left him at his Kung Fu studio to practice being a ninja...and I biked to the next town and went to work on my art.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2018)

Snapped a crappy last minute pic before heading home from dinner in Old Town.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Apr 13, 2018)

12 miles round trip, Centennial Park to Stuart Park on the Sangamon Valley Trail...



 

mid-ride pit stop...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 14, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> ...View attachment 785533



very nice subject, bro


----------



## ballooney (Apr 14, 2018)

Went for a morning Schwinn Spin and now off to a full day of little league baseball. I don’t know if a day can get much better. Maybe a second Schwinn spin after a victory would top the day. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 14, 2018)

Well, opened another box and put my 2 speed-auto hipster bike together and took it out. It rides nice, I like it....


----------



## Kstone (Apr 14, 2018)

Well we had QUITE the day on Friday. After all the snow, it was almost 80 out. Don't worry though, it's gonna snow Monday and Tuesday. 

I was on a mission to bike to an art museum that was displaying Money, Degas, and Van Gogh. It was a 10 mile ride.

So I found me a bunch of suckers....

Well, we start off with a tire leak when we met up with half the group. We joked about being prepared for break downs. I don't think we knew what we were in for. 

Three miles from the gallery, after we emerged from a walk in the woods, up a ton of stone stairs, then up a long cobblestone hill, I realize when I go to sit on the Columbia that my wheel might as well be facing sideways. I lost a very important springer nut and bolt while going over all those bumps...and was about to take a trip to the dentist. 
We searched up and down the cobblestones for it for over an hour. Meanwhile, Hippie tactfully "borrows" some road sign's nuts and bolts and is about to put them on my bike, when John-boy emerges from having gone into the woods and found my parts. SUCCESS! 

then we went along our way. We had a great lunch at a deli nearby run by very kind people.



 

Then we got to the gallery


 

 

 

 

 

 



Then we biked for drinks and people watched for a while


 


 



Goofed around some


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
@Floyd 

Then on the way home we had a master link break. Once again, these guys are amazing. They found a pen spring to wrap it and get us back on the road. When that didn't work, they just started smashing it. And it got us home!
I am SO GRATEFUL. LOVE these people. The Kool Kats are the best.


 


Thirteen hours and 30 miles later...we were home and tired!



And today we biked ten miles to my work to make up for yesterdays hookie...


 


Tired and happy


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 14, 2018)

RIDE?????????????  are you kidding?    Weather is so sh{tty here there has been no chance to ride.  Snow, sleet, freezing rain.
, winds at 20 mph.....supposed to get uglier!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2018)

I left early on my Western Flyer service bike.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 So there was a bunch of really expensive cars down at the beach this morning. My little bell fell off on my way home but I got it. I think I need a  different  one.
 Enjoy the ride.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 15, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Rode nothing but Colsons yesterday. The crusty 36 around the LB swap...
> View attachment 777518 View attachment 777519
> 
> and the new-to-me 37 to lunch and a drink.
> View attachment 777520 View attachment 777521 View attachment 777522



Can’t stop looking at it, so damn nice!!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 15, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2018)

Elgin Tiki Cruiser to Mike’s to make Ride plans.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 15, 2018)

sept 2nd 83 cruiser.rides real nice.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 15, 2018)

‘36’ Hawthorne and California drought still in progress-ugh!
Bike inside the pond at the Anaheim convention center 









Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 15, 2018)

Yesterday’s ride 

You know it’s summer when Home Depot puts out its grill display in the parking lot
Can’t even see the WF Shelby 









Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 15, 2018)

Rode the red/blue Shelby in the Bluz Cruz today. Beautiful day for a ride in Denver!


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 15, 2018)

The green one!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 16, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Well, opened another box and put my 2 speed-auto hipster bike together and took it out. It rides nice, I like it....
> 
> View attachment 788417



Nice bike - Linus does good, and I'm sure you'll enjoy it.  
Along the same lines, my buddy used the 2-sp auto hub on his Schwinn World Sport



 

also, there's a really nice Pashley Clubman with an upright bar mod and other 1st rate mods for sale on RBW owners bunch for $1200 shipped (less than half new for the 18 month-old bike)
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/rbw-owners-bunch/r7EUZci5Cys


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 16, 2018)

Running behind so I had to take my coffee to work on my Western Flyer.


 

 
 I’m still at work on a short break


----------



## mike j (Apr 16, 2018)

We probably got about two inches of rain between last night & most of the day here. It did pass & the sun came out for a couple of hours. Charlie & I decided to take out the old 41 Town & Country on the rail trail. It's great having fenders.


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 16, 2018)

There are only so many parts and only so much money. So I pedaled up to the Wishing Well, hoping to find some goodies. I want fenders and I want a light and I want a rack.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 16, 2018)

It was really windy on my ride home this afternoon.
 My Western Flyer is heavy duty and very solid.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 16, 2018)

mike j said:


> We probably got about two inches of rain between last night & most of the day here. It did pass & the sun came out for a couple of hours. Charlie & I decided to take out the old 41 Town & Country on the rail trail. It's great having fenders.
> 
> View attachment 789982



 aren't fenders wonderful.  I don't get people who have multiple bikes but fenders on none.  I have fixed fenders on 2 of 4 bikes, and clip-on fenders on a 3rd.  I only have one bike without fenders.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 17, 2018)

Three riders on black prewar Schwinn’s 


 
Walking out to show the lack of footprints 



 

 

 Hippie Mike took this picture with my phone 
 We had another rider join us along the path but I didn’t get any pics 
 Nice lunch spot downtown Huntington Beach Main street 


 

 

 

 

 
 We are going to do this ride on Friday if anyone local has the day off


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 17, 2018)

Did quite a bit of shuttle work today on the Roadmaster around this very old town of mine.

Lots of neat maritime and other kinds of history, and it's also a bit spooky too!

Enjoy!













































PS The 1799 is the cornerstone of the Warren RI Masonic Hall established just a year before the building...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 18, 2018)

This is the oldest Bike I own and ride.
 Axle to axle is 45 1/2 inches long.
This motobike flys.


----------



## GreenLakeMike (Apr 18, 2018)

Rode this one today. CWC Roadster. (Thanks to Eddie).


----------



## Cory (Apr 18, 2018)

Took a quicky lunch ride today on a 51 Panther, about 9 miles round trip on this old girl. Weather was perfect here in Huntington Beach CA. 




Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 18, 2018)

Very comfortable ride!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 18, 2018)

6.15am, Benson, Oxfordshire.....


 

6.30am, Berrick Salome, Oxfordshire.....


 

Riding my '40s/'50s Rudge special to work today, very warm over here for April.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 18, 2018)

Maiden ride of my 1935 Flying Cloud by Shelby.
 I worked on this all day swapping races and cups and chain ring.
This one was rode with poor maintenance; much better now.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 18, 2018)

This one. Finally. Complete overhaul and moderate cleaning took longer than I thought it would, like always. But it was worth it, it rides like brand new and looks pretty killer. This bike will make a great rider for someone else when I eventually find the few more bits to finish it.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 19, 2018)

1935 Shelby Flying Cloud
 It looks to be a lovely riding  day;
Enjoy the ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 19, 2018)

Running late(as usual) so grabbed the closest one to the door on my way out to work yesterday.


----------



## GreenLakeMike (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenLakeMike said:


> Rode this one today. CWC Roadster. (Thanks to Eddie).View attachment 791172



This one is going on ebay Sunday night.


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 19, 2018)

Took a spin on the1965 Raleigh DL1 up to the Firewood for Seniors facility. The local sheriffs have a work program for inmates who want to work off some of their time. Residents over 55 can get up to 2 cords per season at a discount.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 19, 2018)

I had a fun day riding my service bike carrying paper boy bags “light for all“
We had the $5 lunch special at Pizza De Oro Huntington Beach;
and desert at my pad.


----------



## jacob9795 (Apr 19, 2018)

Perfect riding weather today.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 20, 2018)

What a week - climax on hump day was giving a deposition in the Weston tower downtown.



The atty who made it last so long, though, kept digging himself a deeper hole with every extra question he asked.  He should have quit when he was not so far behind.
I think he was ready to jump by the end.
No rest for the weary - had to attack a what is this crap on the expensive components in my gas turbine combustor question for my best industrial client.

Finally got that done, guest appearance at the office this morning and took the Italian Huffy to Walker Ranch and upper Salado trails for some needed aggressive 32 miles.
But at mile 25, noon-fifteen, tucked into 2 Bros BBQ because my breakfast omelette was worn out.



Great patio here, and enclosed fence, so you feel pretty confident leaving your bike unattended to queue up and place your order.



They call this a Big Brother sandwich, sliced brisket, pulled pork, sausage link, cole slaw.
But it's really more like a BBQ pie and you can only open your mouth around this if you're a cartoon character - you have to eat it with a knife and fork.



I think they're kidding about Valet Parking bikes


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 20, 2018)

Nearly May and still battling snow!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 20, 2018)

Wow, Mike!
Those Midwest Winters are tough on the finish.
You really rode the paint off of that one. Lol!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 20, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Nearly May and still battling snow!
> View attachment 792065




I wouldn’t mind the snow if I had a bike with looks like that.  Very nice!


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 20, 2018)

It’s all the road salt!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 20, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> It’s all the road salt!




Do you do anything to protect the tank from further damage of the decals?
The colors or lack of colors make the tank stand out really nice.


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 20, 2018)

The green ‘39 I haven’t touched the paint at all.

The military bike I bought from Dan the Bikeman 5 years ago, added a rack, found a metal tank and fauxed it to match the bike with green, brown and yellow shoe polish.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/38-39-schwinn-600.41550/#post-233189


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2018)

Happy 420 Friday
 I rode my 1935 Velvet deLuxe, @Cory was on his wasp, Mike is riding the 1936 Cadillac.
 We watched whales and dolphins from the Balboa  pier and had lunch at Rubys.
 Truly a blessed day


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 20, 2018)

Looks like fun! I’m digging that dropstand clip!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Looks like fun! I’m digging that dropstand clip!



Rolling on a shoestring budget


----------



## Cory (Apr 20, 2018)

Great day of riding on 4/20. On my 58 WASP. Met up with the Hippy and @tripple3 for our beach ride. I met them in my hometown of Huntington Beach and then we road to Newport Beach Balboa pier for lunch on the pier. Million dollar view with Humpback whales, dolphins, and seals all swimming around. All in all I would say a amazing lunch. 

You can see the whales blow (exhale) in the top right on the 3rd picture. 

















Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Apr 20, 2018)

A much needed break after a long ride and lunch. 
Then The Hippy saying goodbye as we part ways for the day. 





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 20, 2018)

Im bummed I couldn't make it, but ill see you guys sunday at the swap!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 20, 2018)

did you guys notice google had no special pop up today, 420 - they were probably busy with other things - like rubbing their eyes.

On 420 two years ago, Paul ran a sale on their Rasta quick release skewers - I picked up a pair for the Italian Huffy.
They're not on sale today - https://paulcomp.com/shop/components/rasta-quick-release-set/



fwiw, Paul quick-release are the best ever made by anyone

20 years ago, they made derailleurs and brake levers this way, too.


 
Paul canti levers are the one brake lever that will improve your brakes


 


If you run across one of these rear derailleurs, they're worth about $500+, and twice that if they're NOS.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 21, 2018)

We're experiencing the hottest April days for 70 years on this side of the pond, unfortunately for me though I've spent most of them working in a London basement!
Managed to get out for a 15 mile spin around midday (mad dogs & Englishmen etc.). 
Riding "Inconnu", my 100(ish) year old French fixie in the sunshine through some gorgeous South Oxfordshire countryside.....


 

Outside Aston Upthorpe parish church.....


 

Even had some vintage footwear on.....


 

A truly glorious Spring day, hopefully the weather holds for Abingdon Festival of Cycling tomorrow, doing some vintage parade laps!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 21, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> We're experiencing the hottest April days for 70 years on this side of the pond, unfortunately for me though I've spent most of them working in a London basement!
> Managed to get out for a 15 mile spin around midday (mad dogs & Englishmen etc.).
> Riding "Inconnu", my 100(ish) year old French fixie in the sunshine through some gorgeous South Oxfordshire countryside.....
> View attachment 792449
> ...



you're styling, bro - beauty bike from every angle, but the perspective on your first photo is _al dente_


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 21, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> you're styling, bro - beauty bike from every angle, but the perspective on your first photo is _al dente_



Many thanks!  Pretty pleased with that angle; as long as you don't look at it too closely it's a very pretty little machine. Rides real lovely.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 21, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> you're styling, bro - beauty bike from every angle, but the perspective on your first photo is _al dente_




I agree.
Most difficult thing is keeping it simple or uncluttered, knowing the light source and
placement of the bike that enhances it best.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2018)

Working on my latest Ohio Bikes: 1935 Velvet deLuxe 1935 Flying Cloud 
 That drop stand is really flat on the bottom and it still works really well


----------



## SKPC (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 21, 2018)

Went for a ride along Lansing's River Trail. Finally got the old seat post out of this Schwinn thanks to some. 
Gotta try again


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 21, 2018)

Got out for a ride on Lansing's River Trail. Took this Schwinn out after finally getting the old seat post out. Hope this uploads better this time. 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Thanks to SirMikes blog this bike feels a lot better. Had to really fight that old seat post. Sits better now. Whew!


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 21, 2018)

Did you stop by the Greendoor for a libation?


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 21, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Did you stop by the Greendoor for a libation?



Not today.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 21, 2018)

1947 Schwinn Continental 3-speed


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 22, 2018)

Brisk clear morning with a fairly stout N wind.  Most of our sprint riders were off on the Texas Wildflower Tour today, including Lou.
But I'm glad I was here, because Tad debuted a new old bike he bought to turn, but after today's ride, can't let it go - '73 Follis.
First off, I won the sprint to the Alamodome, and kind of surprised because most of the lead group passed me before getting into downtown - and Tad right on my heels - we had a great ride.



Look at this tire difference



The lead group



Tad was putting everybody on this bike for a test spin, including our Captain, Howard, owner of Action Bikes - great jersey



The bike - '73 Follis, all Campy Record and very light - close to that magic 20 lbs.
Between Lou and Tad, they've been buying up Art Link's bicycle museum.  I'm really happy they're all too small for me, or I'd be in it, too.
This particular bike was Art Link's Very First (grownup) bike, and what got him started in a lifetime love affair with bikes and cycling.
Tad only paid $200 for this jewel, with the intention of letting his wife turn it - an argument may ensue...



Pearl was loaded with street vendors queuing up for Fiesta this week.
Over coffee, this gentleman and his son talked bikes, shared photos, and we really had a great time.
He has an unidentified TO(L)C bike (turn of the Last century) with solid tires and wooden spoon brake, and an early '70s recumbent trike.



Tad always likes this shot with the Old Pearl Brewery behind when he debuts a bike, in spite of the always difficult lighting



Think I'll get my daughter out on her '86 Team Fuji this afternoon....

and Tad, you're probably going to have to pick something else to sell now...


----------



## buickmike (Apr 22, 2018)

I can't get no respect;     first I was outbid on prewar tank on the bay / then when I stopped to see bike I watched all winter long I found this.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Rode out to Abingdon Festival of cycling today, lovely day again, after heavy thunder and rain storms last night.
Atop Sires Hill, South Oxfordshire on "Inconnu".....

 

 

 
Enjoy your rides!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 22, 2018)

The Wedge....




Talbert Regional Park...


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 22, 2018)

Great time today on the Chicago Ballooner Bikes club and Chicago Taildraggers spring kick off ride! 
Frank










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 22, 2018)

Big ride on a cool bike, scored this unattached San Francisco bike tag at a shop along the way.


----------



## Jimmy V (Apr 22, 2018)

I rode my American Flyer today.  Finally some good weather here. I bought this bike last fall from a friend, had not ridden it before today. 
My plan is to clean and service it, and to preserve the crust.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 22, 2018)

A beautiful day here back in RI!

Found this down on it's luck D Jag and it made for a neat shot. Check out the hand engraved glass work on this old Chevelle so cool!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 22, 2018)

Beautiful day in the West Chicago burbs...took the Pacemaker for a spin...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 22, 2018)

put a truss rod fork on the black bike then rode it long enough to find that the wobbly front wheel that worked with the springer rubs with the new fork.  so I hopped on the DX and instead of braking it freewheeled backwards.  good times!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 22, 2018)

Went to a quick ride on the Panther...



 

 

 

 

Great afternoon for a ride...


----------



## Kstone (Apr 22, 2018)

We had a busy few days! Some good rides and good fun with friends



 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 


The prettiest lineup ever

 


New swag for our bikes today


----------



## mike j (Apr 23, 2018)

Had to drop off a couple of pieces in Piermont, so took advantage of a beautiful day along the Hudson river. Love these whimsical WPA era houses.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> aren't fenders wonderful.  I don't get people who have multiple bikes but fenders on none.  I have fixed fenders on 2 of 4 bikes, and clip-on fenders on a 3rd.  I only have one bike without fenders.



Fenders are good on some bikes.
Only 2 of my bikes came with fenders that I removed; for Style.
Some bikes don't need them; look better without in my opinion.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 23, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Fenders are good on some bikes.
> Only 2 of my bikes came with fenders that I removed; for Style.
> Some bikes don't need them; look better without in my opinion.
> View attachment 793840 View attachment 793841



Aside from not growing a skunk stripe on sloppy pavement, the best thing fenders do is prevent chain wear, cog wear, and especially wear of expensive alloy chainrings.  The large 47T TA chainring from the '70s on this bike is hen's teeth, and I could never replace it.  I've had an e-bay search with e-mail alert for 5+ years, and another has never turned up.  If I replace it with a 46T, I'd also have to change my 12-30t Suntour Winner 7sp freewheel to get my gears properly spaced.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2018)

1935 Shelby Flying Cloud 
 I rode  this to the park to take pics.
@stezell wrapped it, boxed it and sent; thanks Sean.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Teens? Great Western motobike. 
 I rode this yesterday around the swap meet and scored the long spring saddle and Miller kickstand;  and again this morning to the park to take pictures.
Frame and forks are from @jacob9795 and wheels from @Cory 
Fenders fixed and fit by @birdzgarage 
Thanks bike buds!


----------



## stezell (Apr 23, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> 1935 Shelby Flying Cloud
> I rode  this to the park to take pics.
> @stezell wrapped it, boxed it and sent; thanks Sean.
> View attachment 793852 View attachment 793853 View attachment 793854



Looking good Mark, I see you swapped out the chainring! How does it ride? Good I'm hoping.  Sean


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 23, 2018)

Yesterday was the Model A Clubs annual pancake breakfast gathering, so we rode the Motorbikes over to check it out.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2018)

stezell said:


> Looking good Mark, I see you swapped out the chainring! How does it ride? Good I'm hoping.  Sean



Labor of love.
The chainring was wobblin' and the cups and races were "Groovy" so I replaced with some bits I kept from donors.
It rides good now; thanks.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2018)

1935 Huffman Frame,  Velvet deLuxe 
 It needed some final adjustments from the last ride as it was squeaking at me on my way home.
@jd56 packed and sent this out here to me; thanks John!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2018)

1936 Colson Packard LWB singlebar roadster
 I rode this over to the park today to take some pictures.
@Junkhunter    boxed up what he found and sent it to me back in 2015
Thanks again; still diggin it.


 

 

[/USER]


----------



## stezell (Apr 23, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> 1936 Colson Packard LWB singlebar roadster
> I rode this over to the park today to take some pictures.
> @Junkhunter    boxed up what he found and sent it to me back in 2015
> Thanks again; still diggin it.
> [ATTACH=full]793945[/ATTACH] [ATTACH=full]793947[/ATTACH] [ATTACH=full]793946[/ATTACH]



Hey Mark the days not up yet, we want to see how many bikes a guy can ride in one day.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 23, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Yesterday was the Model A Clubs annual pancake breakfast gathering, so we rode the Motorbikes over to check it out.
> View attachment 793893 View attachment 793894 View attachment 793895 View attachment 793896 View attachment 793897 View attachment 793898 View attachment 793899 View attachment 793900 View attachment 793901 View attachment 793902 View attachment 793903 View attachment 793904 View attachment 793905 View attachment 793906 View attachment 793907



Wow and Wow

Just got off 30 mi on the greenway.  I was a green angel on the greenway today.  When I see someone stopped, never ask "doing OK?", instead, "got everything you need?"
Three grannies on straight-bar bikes and a bystander were stopped on the side.  "Know anything about bikes?"  Stopped in 4 feet, and from a pretty good clip, showing off the Italian Huffy.
Her front wheel was locked up, and they were 5 miles from the trailhead, It was in the front brake - V-brakes  One side fixed into the wheel, the other side doing nothing.  I found it - the spring had popped out, and I think the bystander had been twisting on the adjusting screw on that side.  I figured it out, popped the spring back in, had a phillips to adjust the brake as needed and sent them on their way.  You would have thought I was the Dali Lama for all the praise I received.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2018)

stezell said:


> Hey Mark the days not up yet, we want to see how many bikes a guy can ride in one day.



Sean,  thanks for the encouragement.
 1940 Western Flyer  heavy duty paper boy bike by the Cleveland Welding Company
 I have been leaving my paperboy bags on this bike for every day riding.
 This heavy bike is easily steered from the saddle; it’s perfectly balanced and straight.
 I rode it over to the park to take pictures.



 

 


Thread on this HD Western Flyer: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-western-flyer.71602/


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2018)

1939 Snyder built twin bar badged rustjunkie. 
 I bought it and then sold it and then bought it back.
 I had to change a tube before I took it for a ride today.  It is dialed in now.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Apr 23, 2018)

A quick out and back to the Sangamon River Bridge instead of painting the living room like I was supposed to do.



 

 

 

 

This is a shot of the WWII era single engine warbird that buzzed me on approach to the airport...



 

only I missed the plane, so here's a picture of some clouds.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 23, 2018)

So many great photos/stories and rides over the last few days! Love it!
Keep it up guys and gals, this thread is always a pleasure to look at.
Thanks, and keep riding.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 23, 2018)

Photo from yesterday, I haven't ridden it (but hoping to get the chance one day).
My acquaintance's 1880 (very original, only the chain and 3/4 inch solid tyres are new), Starley "Rover".....


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 23, 2018)

friendofthedevil said:


> A quick out and back to the Sangamon River Bridge instead of painting the living room like I was supposed to do.
> 
> View attachment 794005 View attachment 794006 View attachment 794004 View attachment 794002
> 
> ...



again, we don't get dogwood this far south - great photos


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Marty rode his paramount sports tourist over to go to lunch. 
 I rode my 1936 Electric  Schwinn built  C model straight bar


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Apr 23, 2018)

"something something no, something something something yoga mat?, something something I am gonna Kill you, something outside, something something I know where you sleep", she said.



Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Apr 23, 2018)

Three day weekend cause of a hard week. Enjoyed the sun today.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 23, 2018)

I felt like the old man, out cruising on the 
38 Sports Tourist today.

 Thanks for the ice cream sandwich, Mark.
It's definitely it, after a nice long ride.


----------



## Kstone (Apr 23, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Sean,  thanks for the encouragement.
> 1940 Western Flyer  heavy duty paper boy bike by the Cleveland Welding Company
> I have been leaving my paperboy bags on this bike for every day riding.
> This heavy bike is easily steered from the saddle; it’s perfectly balanced and straight.
> ...





Balti sun paper boy bag!? Ohhhhmygodimsojelly!!!!! Baltimore is my other home. What a great bag! Keep posting this pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Kstone said:


> Balti sun paper boy bag!? Ohhhhmygodimsojelly!!!!! Baltimore is my other home. What a great bag! Keep posting this pics!!!!!!!!!



There is several pics last Thursday 4/19 and here https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/newspaper-bags.129186/#post-867911
You should come out to visit So Cal beaches.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Apr 23, 2018)

Rat Patrol


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 23, 2018)

You guys with the It’s It! I can’t find those here in Michigan. I think I tried every flavor when I was in California. Drove by the factory all the time.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2018)

1937 Syracuse  60th anniversary Westfield manufacturing 20” tall frame
This one lives in the house “Dad’s Bike”
 My dad was born in 1937 in Ohio and almost made it to 60 years old, went Home in 1997.
 I love riding this bike, tall, above  the other bikes and riders around me.



 

 


 Had a great day riding bikes today
Thread on this bike: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/60th-anniversary-1937-syracuse.74511/


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 23, 2018)

It was a good day today!

Started off by putting a nice condition post war Person's saddle on my '46 Roadmaster base model a happy upgrade!

Then I got in a double shot of Colson!

Put on the awesome U bars I got from @Glenn Rhein at Copake on the Firestone Cruiser perfect!

Even got the girlfriend on a ballooner for a grocery run! I think I did good because she asked if she could have the bike! Well we shall see...

Good times!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Apr 23, 2018)

Kstone said:


> Three day weekend cause of a hard week. Enjoyed the sun today.
> 
> View attachment 794116 View attachment 794117 View attachment 794119 View attachment 794120 View attachment 794121
> View attachment 794123



Love the juxtaposition of the 'Elephant 
 art' shot and the truss rods and flower pic. Made me smile!


----------



## buickmike (Apr 23, 2018)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 794234




I'd like to get a set of wheels like these one day. Hi-speed. On a vintage frame.love the fat tire look yet all business


----------



## SKPC (Apr 24, 2018)

Got a 41miler in today on another fast-wheel-setted 1920's Hawthorne Flyer.  Mike was speedy today too on his fendered bike.
.


----------



## Floyd (Apr 24, 2018)

Rode my Silver King to work this morning


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2018)

I could not keep up but I got a little wind block on the river trail for a second


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 24, 2018)

Nothing like the motivation of a Shurspin to keep you riding. .


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2018)

1939 Tiki Twinbar one more time today


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 24, 2018)

Took Rosa for a spin, about two hours like I should every day, but I wasn't feeling well over the weekend. Probably the best ride I have running at the moment, have put off finishing Tess and Beryl doing spring cleaning and stuff.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 25, 2018)

weather was nice and I needed the exercise


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 25, 2018)

mr.cycleplane said:


> weather was nice and I needed the exercise
> 
> View attachment 794832



Great bike. .


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 25, 2018)

Pulled this one out after work for a quick spin to remind myself that I should appreciate what I already have in the stable. These swap threads and texts are both fun and a touch envious to watch and see.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 26, 2018)

Got to the office early for a successful sweep, and off to the greenway for a great 30 mi ride.  
In the home stretch, 2Bros BBQ was calling me, so stopped in to their beautiful patio.



'57 Raleigh Lenton Grand Prix


 
Lite Lunch


 
And the business end of this business


 
In a few weeks, we're going to be begging for these dry sunny days


----------



## friendofthedevil (Apr 26, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> Got to the office early for a successful sweep, and off to the greenway for a great 30 mi ride.  In the home stretch, 2Bros BBQ was calling me, so stopped in to their beautiful patio. .
> View attachment 795509
> '57 Raleigh Lenton Grand Prix
> View attachment 795510
> ...



Oh man!  Those ribs look fantastic!

And check out those pits.  I'll bet the place smells wonderful.  Wish there was an app to transmit smells.

Great bike(s), too.  So you aren't one to choose any ol' Trek or Specialized off the rack at the LBS.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 26, 2018)

friendofthedevil said:


> Oh man!  Those ribs look fantastic!
> 
> And check out those pits.  I'll bet the place smells wonderful.  Wish there was an app to transmit smells.
> 
> Great bike(s), too.  So you aren't one to choose any ol' Trek or Specialized off the rack at the LBS.



Two places on the greenway bowl you over with their smell.  First is this BBQ, and after stopping a few times, discovered it's the real thing - much better than the other BBQ choices nearby.
They have an award plaque on the wall for those ribs.
And it's right on the greenway.
Second is Magnolia Pancake House, and the smell of their hot blueberry syrup wafts in right at the highest point on the ride.  Going either direction, making that climb and drooling for those pancakes.

Bikes @friendofthedevil .  There are so many great steel frames out there, why import another Chinese cookie.
My daughter's '86 Team Fuji, which she built for a summer project



 

Even if you want a mountain bike, here's the cool way to do it
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/nice-klunker.126037/


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 26, 2018)

This one for a second  thanks @Maskadeo


----------



## buickmike (Apr 26, 2018)

How does it drive? .


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 26, 2018)

I did my best to only post a few pictures because I took quite a few more than this.
 This first picture is Fairview Park at the top of  a hill. 


 


 

 

 
 We took the ferry across; thanks again Peter @SKPC 



 


 We rode across the bridge at Newport dunes; 
 And then stopped at the science gazebo  for some experiments.



 

 

 

 

 


 Super fun day with well over 40 miles  for Mike  and I.
 I rode my teens Moto bike by Great Western. Mike is on his 38 green and green Majestic.
  Peter forgot his camera and was riding his superfast straight bar Shelby hot rod.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 26, 2018)

Texas Motor Speedway Swap
Meet 





Crazy Stuff here






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 26, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 795542 This one for a second  thanks @Maskadeo



 Whoa. .this is in Chicagoland. ?


----------



## John G04 (Apr 26, 2018)

Put a new chain on my 55 wasp and got a seat for it and took it on a quick ride.


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 26, 2018)

Just got my 48” Star back from a Craig Allen tune up. First time on the road in a very long time. Went for a four mile ride around the neighborhood. Glad Spring has finally arrived after 199” of snow this winter.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2018)

Blue Streak said:


> Just got my 48” Star back from a Craig Allen tune up. First time on the road in a very long time. Went for a four mile ride around the neighborhood. Glad Spring has finally arrived after 199” of snow this winter.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 26, 2018)

My 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser after extensive 2 day replace and clean and repack overdue overhaul.


 

 

 
So, bikes require maintenance. I'm really bad at taking the time to do it, correctly less chance.
The wrench pictured is for Musselman hubs; thank you @rustjunkie I could not do it without it.
This bike rides better than it ever has.
Were ready for the Road Trips!


 

 
I hope others will check their stuff and fix it.
I'm still stubborn learning the hard way.
She has a new dogleg crank and sweet BB races now.


----------



## ADVHOG (Apr 27, 2018)

Up for a trail ride on the camelback this morning...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 27, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> My 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser after extensive 2 day replace and clean and repack overdue overhaul.
> View attachment 795806 View attachment 795807 View attachment 795808
> So, bikes require maintenance. I'm really bad at taking the time to do it, correctly less chance.
> The wrench pictured is for Musselman hubs; thank you @rustjunkie I could not do it without it.
> ...




Wow man that's about as bad as they come, nice work wearing that stuff out.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Apr 27, 2018)

Sangamon Valley Trail

I post many pictures from the SVT.  The trail system in Sangamon County is a great asset to the citizens.

Good to see others using it as well!

http://www.sj-r.com/news/20180426/rural-athens-man-arrested-after-tractor-chase-through-2-counties








at the Cantrall Creek bridge


----------



## SKPC (Apr 27, 2018)

Got a late aftn. pedal in today down to The Wedge and back home through Talbert Regional on the Elgin rat.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 27, 2018)

I went for a short ride today on a bike I don't ride too much...the 1951 "Schwinningham" custom...ended up at the store for some weekend supplies...
Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## buickmike (Apr 28, 2018)

I was just wondering last night what happen to pedal pushers and her bikes. There are a couple more gals I would like to see on the road..


----------



## John G04 (Apr 28, 2018)

55 wasp and 53 panther


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 28, 2018)

@tripple3
DANG!!! WTH






Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 28, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> Wow man that's about as bad as they come, nice work wearing that stuff out.






eddie_bravo said:


> DANG!!! WTH



I know...
I'm working on it.
Maintain it like I'm the one that has to fix and replace it when it breaks; I am trying.
The case on that bearing is worn thru; pedaling. OOOPs


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 28, 2018)

Happy Saturday!
I rode my 1936 Electric garage sailing my way to the Swapmeet on my newly restored custom long spring Saddle.
Oh my, it is amazing.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 28, 2018)

Headed out this morning to meet a friend at the local park for the finish of the Western Pacific Marathon...His son Maxwell finished in 5th place for his age group in his first marathon race.



 

 

 

After the race, I rode over to the Purple Lotus Temple...



 

After a quick stop at the house, I headed out to Ardenwood Farm...Here is the Patterson House, built in 1857...



 

Tree squirrel..



 

Finally hit 800...


 

Great day for a ride!!...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 28, 2018)

Loving this bike, rode around town a bit to test out the new hornlite lens. Definitely more aero, it feels faster now.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 28, 2018)

Big long ride today.  Saddle time had me standing up off the seat in the home stretch.....

Back Bay Loop




60!!




Riding this bike a lot lately...




Motobike madness...


----------



## Thurman (Apr 28, 2018)

Put my Great Granddaughter in my cycletruck basket and went to the train tracks.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 29, 2018)

I put this Delta Winner light on NOS I Bought from another Caber paint matches perfidy on this ride not correct but I’m happy with it . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 29, 2018)

busy day yesterday, with 12 of my 20 schools releasing into the Guadalupe tailwater the baby trout they raised from eggs since January
- 11 of these schools drove 4 hours from Houston
- here at mile 5, the water stays 55 degrees through the hottest summer



- these 12 classrooms raised 1380 baby rainbows



Banner week all around, but it's really been a banner bike week.
Got in 130 mi this week, solved an RD failure on the International with a $60 NOS fix instead of $225.
Seems like this would be a high point  today, Tad introducing his new very old Mussolini-era Umberto Dei Condorino



...this is going to be a long post, because I got some good photos...






Ed rode Tad's new favorite Follis in the Alamodome sprint, then they swapped after coffee 
(note the low-trail fork - that's what makes this bike ride so nice)



We were styling for coffee at Pearl






 Condorino !!!









Leaving Alamo Heights, look what followed me home - a Santana tandem project



But the real highlight of the day was a spirited greenway ride with The Champ



on her '86 Team Fuji that she built for a summer project 3 years ago

One of the trail stewards chased us for 8 miles.  When we stopped together at a street crossing, she exclaimed we gave her the best bike workout she can ever remember.  Then we scraped her off.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 29, 2018)

Rode this down the road and back for the first time.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2018)

I rode my 42 Elgin Tiki cruiser to church and my mother-in-law‘s house today.


 

 

 

 

 

 


 The bike rides super awesome now that I finished all the maintenance that it needed.
 The homemade drop stand clip broke in half; so I removed the drop stand for now.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 29, 2018)

Got a slower paced 40 in today along the strand on the Shelby straight-bar.   Beautiful riding day in the sunshine state...


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 29, 2018)

1947 Sterling on her maiden voyage after being refurbished.


----------



## Thurman (Apr 29, 2018)

I rode my CWC Trail Blazer with my grandson and his daughter on his Skull n Bones to a park near his house in Garden Grove.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 29, 2018)

I rode this and hoped I didn’t die  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 29, 2018)

I just got back from a nice long slow and peaceful ride on this 69 3-Speed. It was the first time I took it out this year. I actually sold it last summer, but I had a his and hers set, and when the buyer came to pick it up he saw the female counterpart and said he wanted that one instead since he was buying it for his wife. I had to quickly swap out the inner tubes and tires, as the female version had flats and a tear in one of the tires.

I just put new tubes and tires on today, and wanted to take it out for a ride.Its one of the nicer condition vintage bikes I have ever found.

Tennis Court:




A Train Passing Through Town:




Local Lake:




Under A Bridge:




Huge Doors On the Local Blacksmith Shop:




Creek Crossing, the water wasn't that deep, and I wanted to check out what our local vandals were up to under the bridge in the previous photo. (And I got a free tire wash before heading home.)


----------



## COB (Apr 29, 2018)

The shadow knows...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2018)

My afternoon cleared up to ride. I took off on my Moto bike towards the beach in a direction I have never gone before; West, to the bird sanctuaries.
 I rode along the coast to where  a big concert is set up and Sublime plays tonight.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2018)

Rode the neglected '37 Colson and '39 4Bar all over town today...while staying well lubricated.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Apr 29, 2018)

Lemme esplain. Tandem wedding in Las Vegas plus shenanigans











Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 29, 2018)

I rode around the hills on a new style plastic bike with the tall wheels and knobby tires. Then I swapped bikes and went for a lunch ride on the Admiral.



 

I stopped by to see @RUDY CONTRATTI who decided he needed it. Thanks again for the lift back to the truck.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 30, 2018)

Nice looking Carbon Rigid!  Lightweight I would bet....


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 30, 2018)

Took a little morning spin on the Huffman to grab some breakfast! 

Frank










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 30, 2018)

Riding to recover from a few days of sleeping in my Jeep at bike week.


----------



## John Gailey (Apr 30, 2018)

My neighborhood doesn't have any fancy landmarks.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 30, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Riding to recover from a few days of sleeping in my Jeep at bike week.
> View attachment 798306




But you ate super healthy the whole time to balance it out right?


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 30, 2018)

Mostly tacos! I even crashed the people grilling stuff  for tacos every night at Memory Lane. It always smelled so good, so I was like let me just pay you! They wouldn’t take any money, but made me sell them some parts they needed.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 30, 2018)

John Gailey said:


> My neighborhood doesn't have any fancy landmarks.
> 
> View attachment 798321



except those headlamps


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 30, 2018)

Rode the ole motorbike today


----------



## fboggs1986 (May 1, 2018)

Loving this weather in Chicago! Riding weather is finally here!

Frank 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (May 1, 2018)

On my WASP this A.M. at downtown Surf City Huntington Beach CA. Everybody getting ready for the AVP competition. Got to get some coffee and back home to work on my Saturday Garage sale find off road car that I paid $125 for. Looks like it needs a battery and some fresh fuel. Then got to get it up for sale. The cycle never ends for the habitual flipper. Lol







Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (May 1, 2018)

We went to dinner last night and got preeeeeetty drunky. Wheeeee. 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Then woke up, shook off the stomach ache and biked to work



 



 
And stopped by to take a pic with @Floyd 's cruiser


----------



## Cory (May 1, 2018)

Not sure about his taste in art. At least he rides.......




Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (May 1, 2018)

Cory said:


> Not sure about his taste in art. At least he rides.......View attachment 798730
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk





I know it's weird....but those are really well drawn bunnies. I...I....I like it


----------



## John Gailey (May 1, 2018)

Beautiful day.  Took a cruze around the hood on my Rollfast.


----------



## ADVHOG (May 1, 2018)

Rode my rail trail in my go fast bike...


----------



## MarkKBike (May 1, 2018)

I took off from my house today and headed towards some nearby dirt trails on this late 70's Viscount.

I purchased this one last summer, and this was only my 2nd time riding it. The first ride was a disaster, right after I brought it home last year  I pumped up the tires and took it out for a spin without checking things out first. About a block from my house I shifted the rear derailleur right into the wheel damaging both the derailleur and the wheel. I just put a different set of wheels on it with a spare "mismatched" derailleur and took it for a test drive. I will eventually need to pick up a short cage.

"I don't believe this one has the death fork, from what I read those are aluminum, and the fork on this bike is magnetic."


----------



## tripple3 (May 1, 2018)

Rode a couple today.
First, my Flying Cloud to Tio Flacco's for Taco Tuesday $1 tacos!!!


 

 

 

 

Then we rode back to my pad to switch bikes for dirt trails and strong headwinds.
Both my Tiki Cruisers.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

My other bud showed up for the traditional It's It!
Great riding day.


----------



## the tinker (May 1, 2018)

You guys are lucky...... Buck tacos....I thought things in California were expensive?


----------



## Blue Streak (May 1, 2018)

Spring finally arrived today. Temperatures in the 70’s. Took my Columbia Expert Rational high wheel out for the first time this year. 54” front wheel and 22” rear wheel.


----------



## Kstone (May 1, 2018)

Blue Streak said:


> Spring finally arrived today. Temperatures in the 70’s. Took my Columbia Expert Rational high wheel out for the first time this year. 54” front wheel and 22” rear wheel.
> View attachment 799113



You win


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 1, 2018)




----------



## friendofthedevil (May 1, 2018)

Great shot!


----------



## SKPC (May 2, 2018)

Santa Ana River Trail...east side/Fairview Park



pedaling...(Tripple-T inspired)



Bolsa Chica beach access....



Balboa Pier Park....



Cycle-bridge crossing of SA River Trail....



And Home.....About 35mi..


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2018)

Milton Lives! A new set of rubber and a couple of accessories. Plans are a rustoration and ride! @sm2501 @hoofhearted @Oldnut


----------



## hoofhearted (May 2, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Both. my. Tiki.  Cruisers.




*
Yarr ... Two Tiki's in close proximity at the same time ?!! *

*
And in SoCal with all those Faultlines ?!!  *

*
Am I the only one concerned ??*

*

 



 



*


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (May 2, 2018)

Just in case I forgot to mention it. 72 Schwinn, 39ish barn find Roadmaster bridesmaid bike
https://www.instagram.com/p/BiTPriZgk-5/

Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (May 2, 2018)

joel.romeo.79 said:


> Just in case I forgot to mention it. 72 Schwinn, 39ish barn find Roadmaster bridesmaid bike
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BiTPriZgk-5/
> 
> Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk



Uber Cool!!


----------



## Floyd (May 3, 2018)

85 degree day in Pittsburgh! Took the Evans for a nice tour. This pic is from ascending Mt Washington on one of the two inclines we have!


----------



## DWOZ17 (May 3, 2018)

Jim and I got our first ride in around Spring Lake last night, this was just before the downpour


----------



## tripple3 (May 3, 2018)

I don't like late start for work; but I got to go ride my Packard for awhile killing time.


----------



## cyclingday (May 3, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I don't like late start for work; but I got to go ride my Packard for awhile killing time.
> 
> Work!
> The pro beach volleyball tournament starts in Huntington Beach today.
> ...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 3, 2018)

Worked all day in the shop yesterday prepping my Hawthorne Twin Bar for painting, and in between that, added a 3 speed to my 35 Tri-Bar, new rims, and tires....also changed out the too short seat stem to a longer one. Who knew that 3 hours later I would get the collet loose with a "Modest" amount of prodding and pounding.....Got it all adjusted this morning and took it for a ride....Liking it a lot more now....


----------



## SKPC (May 3, 2018)

Got just over 50mi today on the Hawthorne Flyer...C.Mesa to The Wedge/Back Bay/Huntington Beach/Bolsa Chica/HB/Talbert/CM.   Windy.   Watched some mens&womens Pro V-Ball in Huntington B where CyclingDay had his smiling pic above taken earlier....  Xln't day.......


----------



## tripple3 (May 3, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 799967



 I finished work and I’m on my way ...


----------



## birdzgarage (May 3, 2018)

rode one of the bmx rides today.29er is more like a beach cruzer.


----------



## jacob9795 (May 3, 2018)

.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 3, 2018)

took the hawthorn out to day


----------



## Kstone (May 3, 2018)

Finally in trexlertown.... Goodnight Roadmaster..
Goodnight Columbia....goodnight moon


----------



## cyclingday (May 3, 2018)

Yeah,
Work is over rated.

 

 

 

 

 

Fabulous day of riding the classics and watching pro beach volleyball.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 4, 2018)

Worked on and rode the Super Twin Max Rocket Rat yesterday afternoon.


----------



## John Gailey (May 4, 2018)

Did I just witness the birth of the Ohio River?


----------



## danfitz1 (May 4, 2018)

First time around the block in almost 30 years.  Now I can put it back in the corner....................



img hosting


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 799967



JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2018)

danfitz1 said:


> First time around the block in almost 30 years.  Now I can put it back in the corner....................
> View attachment 800551img hosting
> View attachment 800552
> View attachment 800553



*WOW! WOW! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:*


----------



## jacob9795 (May 4, 2018)

danfitz1 said:


> First time around the block in almost 30 years.  Now I can put it back in the corner....................


----------



## ZE52414 (May 4, 2018)

danfitz1 said:


> First time around the block in almost 30 years.  Now I can put it back in the corner....................
> View attachment 800551img hosting
> View attachment 800552
> View attachment 800553



I really wish I didn’t see this! That is one bada$$ Bike. Digging the badge.


----------



## cyclingday (May 4, 2018)

Oh, Yeah!
I guess we better get back to work now, so that we can save up that nest egg, for when that blue jewel tank is looking for a new home.
Lol!
Fabulous bike!
I'd like a T shirt with a picture of that bike, and the quote,
" Nobody puts baby in a corner!"


----------



## Freqman1 (May 4, 2018)

danfitz1 said:


> First time around the block in almost 30 years.  Now I can put it back in the corner....................
> View attachment 800551img hosting
> View attachment 800552
> View attachment 800553



Send it to Georgia--I'll put some miles on it! V/r Shawn


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (May 4, 2018)

Can I mention my fancy trophies again?







Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 4, 2018)

danfitz1 said:


> First time around the block in almost 30 years.  Now I can put it back in the corner....................
> View attachment 800551img hosting
> View attachment 800552
> View attachment 800553




Yer killing me smalls... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (May 4, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (May 5, 2018)

First ride this year on the big, purple '57 Raleigh custom.
Weather this holiday weekend is going to be warm!
Glorious morning over here, but had to cut short my planned route as mother has locked herself out of her house.
Plenty more spins though to come.....













Enjoy your rides people!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 5, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> ...Enjoy your rides people!



spring has sprung


----------



## ohdeebee (May 5, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (May 5, 2018)

Also popped into town on this circa 1930 ladies Sunbeam.
I've painted a white section on the rear mudguard.
At least when she rides it now she won't fall foul of the "Pedal Cycles (White Surface) Provisional Regulations' - which became law in 1934! Lol......


----------



## KingSized HD (May 5, 2018)

[QUOTE="I've painted a white section on the rear mudguard.
At least when she rides it now she won't fall foul of the "Pedal Cycles (Whie Surface) Provisional Regulations' - which became law in 1934! Lol......

View attachment 801018[/QUOTE]
Good to know; I always thought the white fender thing started with the WWII blackouts. Thanks for the education.


----------



## ballooney (May 5, 2018)

“Dad, can I ride the Phantom today?”  Absolutely!  I rolled out the maroon B6 for the first time in years. Thanks @old hotrod for hooking me up with the front fender. Fun stuff!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (May 5, 2018)

“Dad, can I ride the Phantom today?”  Absolutely!  I rolled out the maroon B6 for the first time in years. Thanks @old hotrod for hooking me up with the front fender. Fun stuff!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (May 5, 2018)

ballooney said:


> “Dad, can I ride the Phantom today?”  Absolutely!  I rolled out the maroon B6 for the first time in years. Thanks @old hotrod for hooking me up with the front fender. Fun stuff!
> View attachment 801231
> 
> View attachment 801232
> ...



Sweet, like it belongs there...glad it worked out 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (May 5, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> [QUOTE="I've painted a white section on the rear mudguard.
> At least when she rides it now she won't fall foul of the "Pedal Cycles (Whie Surface) Provisional Regulations' - which became law in 1934! Lol......
> 
> View attachment 801018



Good to know; I always thought the white fender thing started with the WWII blackouts. Thanks for the education.[/QUOTE]
You're welcome @KingSized HD.
That's what I always assumed too, apparently there were a lot of cyclists being killed/injured at night during the late '20s/early '30s by collisions with motor vehicles; therefore they introduced this legal requirement whereby the bottom 9 inches of the rear guard had to be painted white.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 5, 2018)

My garage picking bike . Yes S 2 on a middle weight just shorten the fenders 7 inch 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## friendofthedevil (May 5, 2018)

garage sale'n on this 24in Spyder 500


----------



## SKPC (May 5, 2018)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 5, 2018)

Sonoma county bike trail this eve on the gender bender Elgin.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 5, 2018)

1947 Schwinn 3-speed


----------



## sccruiser (May 5, 2018)

Rolled out the Lincoln for a little cliff cruise.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 5, 2018)

Just a lunch and grease run.


----------



## Hobo Bill (May 6, 2018)

ridin' the trail of coeur de 'Alene in idaho....


----------



## saladshooter (May 6, 2018)

And a home town badge to boot! Beautiful bike sir!


danfitz1 said:


> First time around the block in almost 30 years.  Now I can put it back in the corner....................
> View attachment 800551img hosting
> View attachment 800552
> View attachment 800553


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dnc1 (May 6, 2018)

Out at 7am, before it gets too hot!
Riding "Inconnu" this morning along minor roads.....


 


 
And yes @bulldog1935, spring has definitely sprung over here. Turn your back for a moment and look what happens! You can almost see the Cow Parsley growing.....


 
Very bright this early in the day......


 
Ended up back in Wallingford, after 20 miles or so, stopped for a coffee and was approached by a lovely lady, originally from Los Angeles who wanted to know all about my "special" bicycle. It never ceases to amaze me that an old bicycle can spark so many interesting conversations/meetings.
Looking back towards Wallingford market square.....


 
Love riding this machine, pure, basic, practically silent and very exhilarating at speed.
Happy riding


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 6, 2018)

Breaking the law on the '39 Rollfast


----------



## Two Wheeler (May 6, 2018)

Rode with the Gateway Coasters in historic Webster Groves Missouri today. A great group of people!


----------



## Krakatoa (May 6, 2018)

Ressurected the beater DX for the antique show. Rides pretty well actually, can't wait to do some puddle jumping!


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2018)

I rode my double bar Tiki around Long Beach with the Cyclone Coasters.
Hippie Mike rode the 1936 Cadillac.


----------



## modelcarjedi (May 6, 2018)

I took my 62 for a quick spin after putting a different seat on it. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (May 6, 2018)




----------



## BLWNMNY (May 6, 2018)

Took my LWB Colson out for a short spin around the neighborhood.


----------



## Thurman (May 6, 2018)

Rode my Peerless to Huntington Beach Pier with my grandson and great granddaughter on his skull n bones and his wife and my other great granddaughter on her Firestone. 

 




Checked out the hot cars 

 Had a hot dog off the food truck

 

And played in the surf


----------



## birdzgarage (May 6, 2018)

that's right!


----------



## friendofthedevil (May 6, 2018)

17 or so miles on the Western Flyer

 



at the Sangamon River



 

 

at the north terminus (those pretty white clouds turned dark and rained on me before I got home)



 
harder than it looks...


----------



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2018)

This bike was delivered to me at MLC. Adjusted the brakes and three speed and took it out for its maiden voyage. Still need to do a little more work on the brakes--it stops but takes a little while! It didn't get any more deluxe for Westfield in 1940 than this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 6, 2018)

Broke out the Poorman's Harley,,, put a fresh plug & new fuel.  Cruised around the  neighborhood till it started to rain.


----------



## burrolalb (May 6, 2018)

Gtr 1969 ... cyclone coaster ride what a fun day .... 



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 7, 2018)

Took my 1956 Corvette for an 8 Mile long bike ride. Stopped for a raspberry chocolate chip frozen custard at Erma’s in Utica MI.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 7, 2018)

Cumbies run!


----------



## dnc1 (May 7, 2018)

Cycled out today on "Inconnu" with the intention of taking photos of some of our local veteran cycles club machines being displayed at a village festival.
Some great machines, including an 1887 Peugeot "populaire" model, killer machine;  but the best laid plans of mice and men etc.
Instead I bumped into very great friends that I hadn't seen for many years, we were then treated to free cider by the maker (also an old friend of my younger brothers). 
After two pints of his weakest brew (a mere  6.4% alcohol) coupled with the excellent company and the 80 degree plus weather I completely forgot to take a single photo of an amazing line up of machines! 
I did snap a shot on the way home at a crossroads' in the middle of the South Oxfordshire farmlands.....


 
And there's proof that these crazily named locales that I occasionally mention really do exist!


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 7, 2018)

CC in LBC


----------



## Maskadeo (May 7, 2018)

I got in touch with my feminine side today...


----------



## danfitz1 (May 7, 2018)

Does it count if I only went up and down the driveway?? I bought a NOS tank in 1993 and built this 20" bike around it for my oldest son. Took a year to collect the other pieces and restore it. He rode it quite a bit for 3 summers. He's 29 now....geesh! It's survived 3 moves and many years of sitting idle in the basement. I pulled it out and sprayed it off today. Now I need to get busy and clean it good before it goes back into hiding.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 7, 2018)

It only counts if we can see a pic of you on it!


----------



## danfitz1 (May 7, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> It only counts if we can see a pic of you on it!




That wouldn't be pretty. Nobody likes to see 10 lbs of sugar in a 5 lb sack.


----------



## Kstone (May 7, 2018)

Lots of bike riding between this weekend at texlertown and today!






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Got fenders for the Roadmaster. I've been looking for these for three years. So psyched. Wish there was enough time to clean them fully before I ride to work tomorrow. But the last side I have left is the most crusty. As well! They've cleaned up pretty good so far! She will be all dolled up for her Wednesday ride for work hopefully


----------



## GTs58 (May 7, 2018)

Praying to the no flat tire God. How cool is that!


----------



## Kstone (May 8, 2018)

Bahahahahha. I love that! Praying to the flat tire God's!



Biked to work today.... and got the coolest shot ever of Ninja-boy John


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 8, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (May 8, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 803474



Very nice!


----------



## Maskadeo (May 8, 2018)

Found this a few miles from my place. Took it for a little spin.


----------



## TR6SC (May 8, 2018)

Took a leisurely jaunt down to sea level today. Eureka is either foggy, wet, or idyllic. Today it was just lovely.


----------



## SKPC (May 8, 2018)

Santa Ana River Jetty.............Newport/Huntington Beach city line..



Bolsa Chica water tower..



Talbert Regional..


----------



## MarkKBike (May 8, 2018)

I washed and spent about 1 1/2 hours trying to polish up the rust on this one today hoping to get it ready to sell this summer. The chrome was about 25% brown when I started. Once done I took it for a long ride to make sure everything was working well. On my way home about two miles from my house I popped my first tire this year "the front side wall split" You can actually see it starting in my first photo. I noticed this early in the ride, but thought it would hold out for the day. I'm lucky it did not happen earlier.


----------



## dogdart (May 8, 2018)

Nice ride today on my 49 Luxury Liner


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2018)

Nice evening for a ride after work


----------



## Cory (May 9, 2018)

Out for a ride this morning in Huntington Beach CA. On my WASP today. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (May 9, 2018)

I got the 1933 Colson running for the 1st time using the custom 3-spd rider wheelset I built specifically for it.   Had to fix a bunch of stuff though.(Bent fork, cracked/bent stem, busted fender braces, shot wheels, wrong parts, fake parts, missing parts etc...)  I made a longish 3/4" seat-post with another seat to get it on the road for a short spin today.   Pretty smooth. I'll continue to work on the origin. N.Departure single speed wheelset, I may as well ride it some.


----------



## Hobo Bill (May 9, 2018)

up and down the street


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 9, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Riding to recover from a few days of sleeping in my Jeep at bike week.
> View attachment 798306



Love this bike. .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 9, 2018)

Rode the 46 Schwinns to a Birthday Eve dinner for Blue Schwinn Sue. ...... I missed riding the Franken bike Autocycle. ...


----------



## okozzy (May 9, 2018)

Mid 30's Schwinn ( C ) model

Maiden Voyage.... this thing rails the trail.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 9, 2018)

new bike representing a vintage one.its still kool.

you know you guys want some of these! If you send a nice PM to brann.ty@verizon.net,he might tell you where to get a pair.if he likes you.


----------



## mike j (May 10, 2018)

Out in north west New Jersey to pick up stone. Had noticed the old RR bed along Rt.46 & have been wanting to try it. Rode as far as I could in both directions & was able to get up hill to another old line. Made it over some shaky old bridges, not the place to try a tripple3 impersonation. Turned around at the rotted bridge with the rubber mat over it, I know that trick.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 10, 2018)

Really enjoying spring mornings.  Last week, for the second week in a row, knocked out 130 mi.
I may beat that this week.  Got out early this morning and added 38 mi, so I'll be at 70 going into the weekend.
Banana break




In the home stretch, tucked into my favorite BBQ establishment, but it was kinda too early for lunch.  


So I decided to grab some ribs and sausage to go



A bike for grownups is supposed to be comfortable, reliable, and practical.
I don't think you can get more practical than hauling home a pound of BBQ



now if I can just keep the ribs off the keyboard and this afternoon's work


----------



## jimbo53 (May 10, 2018)

Enjoying the McMullen Creek-4 Mile Creek Greenway in Charlotte NC on my 35 Wards-Hawthorne Flyer. Nice flat, shady 12 mile loop.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (May 10, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (May 10, 2018)

Got in a 32mi shakedown ride on my "new" Colson motobike today....  Nothing came loose and nothing broke, but I still rode with extra tools just in case. Rides nice!.


----------



## MarkKBike (May 10, 2018)

I took out the same one I rode the previous day

Yesterday I split the side wall in the front tire, last night  I grabbed a spare from a female parts bike and replaced the tire. Took it for another spin, and listed it for sale. I got a few responses and have a appointment set up tomorrow.


----------



## Wingslover (May 10, 2018)

1973


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 11, 2018)

mike j said:


> Out in north west New Jersey to pick up stone. Had noticed the old RR bed along Rt.46 & have been wanting to try it. Rode as far as I could in both directions & was able to get up hill to another old line. Made it over some shaky old bridges, not the place to try a tripple3 impersonation. Turned around at the rotted bridge with the rubber mat over it, I know that trick.
> 
> View attachment 804423
> 
> ...



these are stunning photos Mike, and what a great place to ride


----------



## SKPC (May 11, 2018)

Cool and windy ride today on the 21st Century Hawthorne...about 34mi.  1/2 way in, I heard the bottom bracket squeeking and found it was backing itself out of the shell.   Had to stop to re-screw it back in by hand every few miles but got home with no rescue required.....






 .


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 11, 2018)

SKPC said:


> ... I heard the bottom bracket squeeking and found it was backing itself out of the shell.   Had to stop to re-screw it back in by hand every few miles but got home with no rescue required.....
> ....



been there, but only had that happen with Italian threads - had to use a car key to run up the loosening cup


----------



## Kstone (May 12, 2018)

Couple rides happened since my last post.

My work got together to celebrate being chosen as a seed project for Greener Globes, which is a business supporting green buildings. So we are getting some huge support and sponsorship as we build our new state of the art arts facility. I'll be running the studio and the art gallery, as well as have my own private studio on site. Then we will have a store, a cafe and perhaps a brewery, and then a black box theater. It's all very exciting and I'm thankful I get to work with such a great team.
I enjoyed biking around a cute old town that dinner was at.


 

 





Then we went to drop ceramic decals off at a friend's. We nearly bailed because the weather looked so bad and we were pooped from biking all week. But I'm glad we did because we came home with a new bike that knocked our socks off. This is just a teaser, I'll unveil the whole thing in another thread. But we are thrilled to be this bikes caretaker for the rest of our future

Celebratory dinner..


----------



## birdzgarage (May 12, 2018)

SKPC said:


> Got in a 32mi shakedown ride on my "new" Colson motobike today....  Nothing came loose and nothing broke, but I still rode with extra tools just in case. Rides nice!.
> View attachment 804751
> 
> View attachment 804752
> ...



That is a very kool bike! I really like the wheel and tire choice . especially with the 28" bike and fenders.good look on your build.


----------



## RJWess (May 12, 2018)

SKPC said:


> Got in a 32mi shakedown ride on my "new" Colson motobike today....  Nothing came loose and nothing broke, but I still rode with extra tools just in case. Rides nice!.
> View attachment 804751
> 
> View attachment 804752
> ...




Great looking bike!


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 12, 2018)

Sometimes,  just some times- I ride a Schwinn 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2018)

I rode my Western Flyer the the swap and bought a radio.
My bag and hooks work well.


----------



## gkeep (May 12, 2018)

Rode the Pierce to the Alameda farmers market and took a few shots with local landmarks. First was the Golden Bridge Root Beer sign I've wanted to photograph a bike with for ages.


 



Then I ran into  a local horseless carriage, Yup partner, I'm lookin at you and the horseless bike you rode in on...





And then taking the road less traveled (by cars that is) I found the chest by the side of the road. Nothing like a raised panel antique tool chest left at the curb to get you in trouble with the wife the day before Mothers Day...




Have a fun ride everybody!!
Gary


----------



## hoofhearted (May 12, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> *My* *bag* *and* *hooks* *work* *well.*





*Not Approved for SoHio, yet .... Yarr ...*


----------



## hoofhearted (May 12, 2018)

@tripple3


----------



## SKPC (May 12, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> That is a very kool bike! I really like the wheel and tire choice . especially with the 28" bike and fenders.good look on your build.




Thanks BG/RJW!  It is a cool bike for sure..  I got it back out today for 45 more miles on some fat, H.pressure  26" skin-wall slicks, and it was riding pretty fast.

I think the bike is a  26" frame and not a 28" though.    I have and am working on rebuilding what I believe to be the original 26" ballooner ND/Colson wheels that I found on the bike...Also have the moto-rack and stand to boot..   Really looking forward to finishing, but in the meantime, I will run this fast wheelset for a bit..skpc


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> @tripple3
> 
> 
> View attachment 805787



Ladies attention is tough to get at a shopping spree.....


 

 

 

 

 

 
I rode my Electric today with a new chain.
 I am still deciding what I will ride tomorrow to Orange for Mother’s Day.


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 12, 2018)

the wife took her birthday bike out for a spin. I went with her on my straight bar.


----------



## tripple3 (May 13, 2018)

Happy Mother’s Day! 
 38 Snyder double bar Tiki cruiser, Rustjunkie special.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2018)

okozzy said:


> Mid 30's Schwinn ( C ) model
> 
> Maiden Voyage.... this thing rails the trail.
> 
> ...



Looking good


----------



## petritl (May 13, 2018)

I had a mechanical issue that shortened the ride to two miles but I gained a 2 mile walk for exercise .

1950 Gloria


----------



## GTV (May 13, 2018)

Yesterday I took this


 
On this ride


----------



## tripple3 (May 13, 2018)

I went on a short 12 mile warm-up ride; waiting for Mike to show up to ride some more.
 Happy Mother’s Day. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 13, 2018)

Worth posting today.  Taking Mom to her favorite Cajun this afternoon (yeah, I normally don't eat Cajun west of Houston, unless it's Crawdaddy's in Corpus).

Tad attempted a debut ride on his beautiful 1950 Gloria this morning.  This was The bike early postwar, Colagno, Masi both worked for Gloria then, and these bikes won all the TdF's.
Two years older than advent of front derailleurs, as well as the reliable Grand Sport rear.
Original wooden wheels; all the components pantogrammed G for Gloria; shifter that don't shift, and half-shorty front fender to keep spray only out of the rider's face.
He's had this valuable bike for a year, but just brave enough to try it on a maiden ride this morning.



Unfortunately, it was a short lived trial, with a failing bottom bracket.  Tad retreated, but not before stopping for photo op and text message to us.
He made it to Brackenridge park - that bridge crosses San Pedro springs and the source of the San Antonio River.



_ - oops, Tad already stole me stealing his thunder - _first rolling out down the long hill, Tad said that steep head angle gives it a twitchy ride.
John and Brandon smoked me by two blocks to the Alamodome.  Young Brandon is a beast -  changes gear, changes attitude, and stretches out like Mad Max.
John spins like no one else I know - 120, 130 rpm, 25+ mph. (I can do that for a block or 2, but not for 7 miles)



I still can't keep my new Cyclone GT RD in smallest cog - works perfectly on the stand, but spits in and out on the road - got to look into this - so I was chasing the dynamic duo in my 3rd tallest gear, 89 inches.



Would you call this a Trojan or Mohawk bike helmet?



The full group this morning - it's fun to ride with friends through un-busy downtown streets on Sunday mornings.



When we got to coffee, the place was already lousy with bikes.  The black enigma beneath the winged caffeine angel is a Cervelo S5.  The rider had great tales of grueling endurance rides, but seemed to start every reply with a smirking snicker.  That's OK, if I tried to replace my computer-designed-gearing classic with a new custom, it would cost as much as his bike.
John on his pee-yellow fixie; and Lou's beauty Columbus-tubed Tomassini, way off to the left, won't associate with carbon.




--_on the repair stand this afternoon, was able to get a couple of adjustment screw turns (to the bitter end) and a few more mm RD travel - adjusted to the point that it threatens to chain suck (I hate when that happens) - maybe this will fix it. And it was already adjusted textbook - just needs more on the road, the price of wonderful flexy steel.  _


----------



## COB (May 13, 2018)

Happy Mother's Day! Took this one out for a ride today. Also took it on an emergency run to buy a Mother's Day card!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 13, 2018)

COB said:


> ...View attachment 806266



nice touch with the card rack


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2018)

A week late, but rode the '37 Colson with some good friends in town for the Cyclone Coasters swap last Sat afternoon.


----------



## MarkKBike (May 13, 2018)

Here is another I recently cleaned up. I plan to list it for sale sometime this week. I've been trying to make room for some future purchases. I have taken it for a few rides the last couple days, the latest being this morning. (It seems a good time to sell, as I have have been fortunate enough to move three of them to new owners in this last week). When I started in the hobby I was buying anything I could get my hands on, going forward and thanks to this site I now have a little bit  better idea of what I might start to seek out.


----------



## jacob9795 (May 13, 2018)

.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 13, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 13, 2018)

"A ship in port is safe; but that is not what ships are built for. Sail out to sea and do new things." — Rear Admiral Grace Hopper


----------



## dnc1 (May 13, 2018)

SKPC said:


> Thanks BG/RJW!  It is a cool bike for sure..  I got it back out today for 45 more miles on some fat, H.pressure  26" skin-wall slicks, and it was riding pretty fast.
> 
> I think the bike is a  26" frame and not a 28" though.    I have and am working on rebuilding what I believe to be the original 26" ballooner ND/Colson wheels that I found on the bike...Also have the moto-rack and stand to boot..   Really looking forward to finishing, but in the meantime, I will run this fast wheelset for a bit..skpc
> View attachment 805836
> ...



Looks like a great, fun riding machine!


----------



## dnc1 (May 13, 2018)

Went out on the '99 Rochester at 7am this morning. Nice sunshine after rain overnight.....



Did around 16 miles along minor roads, past some of the usual landmarks......



It's so very green over here at the moment.....



There was a 'sportive' ride taking in some of the roads I was riding,  my mischievous side took hold and I embarked on a 'MAMIL' hunt. Carbon Fibre riders can find it disconcerting when a guy catches them up on a 119 year old machine then makes the pace.
Mind you I was surprised at just how fast you can go on a fixed 90.97 inch gear......



Stopped at the local vintage vehicle show on the way back, just as the bicycle sale guys were unloading this totally original '63 Moulton.....



Purchased it at 8.30am, rode it home at 5pm.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 13, 2018)

Finally took my Rocket out in 2018 (bought it in winter 2017 so only test ride in driveway) went 5 Miles. It’s awesome! @New Mexico Brant @buck hughes


----------



## tripple3 (May 13, 2018)

We have fun riding our bikes


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 13, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> ...Carbon Fibre riders can find it disconcerting when a guy catches them up on a 119 year old machine then makes the pace.
> Mind you I was surprised at just how fast you can go on a fixed 90.97 inch gear......
> ...



beauty ride, nice photos, and this made me laugh.


----------



## SKPC (May 13, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Looks like a great, fun riding machine!



Yes, it is quite the machine for sure.  As you know DNC1, we humans can adapt to most any cycle after a few miles on them, particularly when we fancy riding alot.  I see you also have many that you enjoy yourself.  This old Colson with the 22" wide long-pull moto bars is tight in the cockpit for a taller rider like myself. I like the hand positions the bars offer, but  I have to stop pedaling to shift as there isn't a lot of room to reach down to the clanky Hercumatic shifter on the frame bar with my left hand while spinning.   I have had it out now twice, and am quite smitten actually.   It begs to go fast and has surprised me running the modern & lightweight 3-spd wheels. I am thinking maybe another long one tomorrow on it....skpc.



Today I got out for a 33 miler on the late 20's Hawthorne Flyer motobike.  No mechanical issues today.  Nice riding weather with light winds and perfect 70's temps.



\


----------



## hellshotrods (May 13, 2018)

I didn't ride a bike today because it was RAINING !!!!


----------



## cyclingday (May 13, 2018)

The Amgen Tour of California started today, so we rode a couple of old Schwinns down to check it out.
If you would like to see the whole race, tune in to NBCSN.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 13, 2018)

I rode my 49 Schwinn around to try out my new front wheel and first ride with the truss rod fork and fancy headlight..


----------



## Krakatoa (May 14, 2018)

Maybe my new old reliable, this hauspainted '48 DX has been trying to worm into the daily driver position!


----------



## Kstone (May 14, 2018)

Solo bike to work today. The fog kept it cool enough to get me there with minimal sweating. There was less traffic than usual, so I wasn't swerving out of people's way... Aaaaah..good morning!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 14, 2018)

Kstone said:


> Solo bike to work today. The fog kept it cool enough to get me there with minimal sweating. There was less traffic than usual, so I wasn't swerving out of people's way... Aaaaah..good morning!
> 
> View attachment 806998 View attachment 806999



fog + blue sky makes for a great photo


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Autocycleplane (May 14, 2018)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 14, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> View attachment 806324



another photo worth remarking - great colors and framing


----------



## SKPC (May 14, 2018)

Got a 50+ miler in today on the ugly duckling. or what I may call the "sleeper" Colson.    Costa Mesa/Santa Ana River/The Wedge/Balboa Island/Newport Back Bay/Huntington/Bolsa Chica/Huntington/Santa Ana River/ClostaMisery.   The old Colson rode issue-free today and is glad to be back in action. The bike stayed quiet and was a joy to ride, particularly in the home stretch with a bit o wind at my back and a high gear pace...


----------



## saladshooter (May 14, 2018)

First ride on my new ride! 
Rides great!


----------



## mike j (May 14, 2018)

Turned out to be a beautiful day, finished work early, & took Charley out for a bike ride. Rode the 41 Town & Country on the Heritage trail between Monroe & Chester, N.Y. Nice paved trail, as opposed to some of the other trails that I've been riding lately. Charley is a little trooper.


----------



## Sven (May 15, 2018)

My son and I rode down the road to take care of a lady's  dogs. Im riding the "Rat-Vette" and my son is on the green apehangered Onyx.


 
This was displayed as when we arrived today. A freshly painted Armstrong in a  "Pepto Bismol" pink hue. The Sturmey Archer hub is a 62. Dont know if its that old or not


----------



## Cory (May 15, 2018)

Great overcast day here in Surf City USA Huntington Beach CA. I'm road testing a Sachs Torpedo 2 speed auto I scored off a $20 Murray Monterey from a yard sale. I slapped a fresh tire on the wheel and tossed it on my 78 Spitfire. Its a overdrive and just seems to irritate me every time it shifts, lol. I went ahead and re-geared it from a 20 to a 22 tooth on the back hoping to like it better. I hate it, then I like it, then I hate it again, what's wrong with me? I'm 5 miles in on my ride and I have no clue what to do with it. Keep it, sell it, store it? Any opinions on these magical hubs?
@rustjunkie









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (May 15, 2018)

Slurping my hot cup and just thinking how awesome this Porsche is [emoji16]
Yes please I will take two!



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 15, 2018)

overcast is always the best light


----------



## dnc1 (May 15, 2018)

Cleaned up the new addition to the stable a little. Then rode it into town to meet my son for a glass of something cold, Cornish cider for me, very refreshing on a hot day.
Pictured with some of its stablemates post ride......


 

The pedals cleaned up really well.....


 


 
Cats Eye glass reflectors are a cool feature!
You should have seen the look on my sons face when I rolled up, I'd previously told him I was riding a cult, design classic, this quirky little beast was not what he envisioned.
It took at least five minutes for his mirth to subside.
I love it, possibly the best £50 I've ever spent on a bicycle.
Enjoy your rides!


----------



## Kstone (May 15, 2018)

I accidentally biked into quite a thunderstorm. It was almost like a microburst. Crazy wind and hail.


I was biking to work after voting. Checked the weather. Thought I may get a little wet, it'll be fine... Then I get a call from my boss, "turn around." I flailed around looking for shelter cause there wasn't anything for a while. Eventually I found myself under the foyer at the YMCA.


----------



## island schwinn (May 15, 2018)

Spun my new to me C for a 20 mile round trip.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 15, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Spun my new to me C for a 20 mile round trip.




How did it ride? I hear the guy that worked on that bike is a real hack.


----------



## island schwinn (May 15, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> How did it ride? I hear the guy that worked on that bike is a real hack.



Rear axle snapped and the fork fell off.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 15, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Rear axle snapped and the fork fell off.




Sounds about right.


----------



## GTs58 (May 15, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Rear axle snapped and the fork fell off.




Was that a C for Colson?


----------



## Kstone (May 16, 2018)

I'm here at work...Sllaaaaaaaving away...and this guy is out having all the fun without me.



 


Kung Fu ninja...


 


Also, this happened today while I was away too :eek:


----------



## Cory (May 16, 2018)

Out for a lunch ride and shake down. Put some new cranks on my first old bike I ever bought (back in 1989 or so). 1950 Schwinn straight bar in Downtown Huntington Beach CA. Sun is out and so are the volleyball players.





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (May 16, 2018)

I have been on 4 bikes for the last 6 weeks down here in the flats,  all of them on similar length rides during my stay, which ends Monday...  I have now determined what each of these old rigs' best qualities are during my 6-days-a-week test.   Today, I did 36miles on the *Elgin Rat.*     This Twin Springer, triple-sprung-seat, platform-pedaled machine give it the Softest Riding, Most Comfortable, and Heaviest award catagories among the four  machines.  Tomorrow I will rate one more of the four bikes.  Remaining catagories up for grabs are:: Lightest.  Quickest.  Fastest.   Smoothest. Best Handling.  Quietest.  Best Braking. Best on a Long Distance Ride,  Best on multiple surfaces and/or in the rain,  and Coolest which I cannot really determine......
This Elgin also takes home the Best All-Arounder catagory!  All business and a joy to ride.....  skpc.


----------



## MarkKBike (May 16, 2018)

I live in town that has had several devastating river floods in the last couple years. I think its because the area in general is rapidly developing, and all the land north of the river no longer has the capability for proper water drainage. It seems lately we have all these vacant stores, and they continue to build new construction, while the old ones sit and rot away.

Today I rode past less scenic parts of town. This is my past grandmothers last resting point. The nursing home has now been vacant for several years after it was taken out by a past flood.





A dirt rode.





 One of several closed stores, many have been vacant for several years.





I think age is catching up to me, after all the rides I have taken this last week, my legs are more sore than I ever remember them being in the past. I guess I did not ride my stationary bike enough last winter,


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> I live in town that has had several devastating river floods in the last couple years....,



In flat lands, especially, the flood plains can definitely change affecting real estate values and insurance rates..  
In our city, they've turned all the flood plains into two things - police stations and connected greenway parks - a great combination.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 17, 2018)

SKPC said:


> Got a 50+ miler in today on the ugly duckling. or what I may call the "sleeper" Colson.    Costa Mesa/Santa Ana River/The Wedge/Balboa Island/Newport Back Bay/Huntington/Bolsa Chica/Huntington/Santa Ana River/ClostaMisery.   The old Colson rode issue-free today and is glad to be back in action. The bike stayed quiet and was a joy to ride, particularly in the home stretch with a bit o wind at my back and a high gear pace...
> 
> View attachment 807222
> 
> ...



Dig that bike for some reason.nice build.if you want to go home with 3 bikes instead of four, lemme know.ill be in sunset beach for the weekend.


----------



## Cory (May 17, 2018)

So back out this A.M. on my restomod straight bar. Trying to shake all the bugs out before a long ride this weekend. So far I have had to change bottom bracket, and pedals. This morning I hopped on it to find the grips melted yesterday in the sun. So I tossed on these $3 grips in the interm. Every time I ride it it gets less and less cool. Darn it! 
But the coffee is amazing! [emoji529] Fosters brew, Nice.





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2018)

Had to meet up with two elementary classrooms at the river today so the kids could release their baby rainbows that they raised from eggs in their classrooms this semester.
(Hence Trout in the Classroom)
River Road is a wonderful ride - up and down the bluffs, through a near-continuous cypress tunnel, and with a cool breeze always coming off the river.
A May weekday is about as good as it's going to get before Labor Day to get ride time on this wonderful road without becoming part of the summertime traffic hazard.
And yes, any time I can meet someone at a BBQ stand, it's kind of a no-brainer.



Led the caravan of students, teachers and parents to mile 4 of the Guadalupe tailwater, and the residence of the fine gentleman who's offering us his back yard.
The water from the tailrace dam is always 55-degrees here, no matter the heat, no matter the drought.



there were two guide boats fishing when we arrived - hate to steal the guides' thunder, but they were smart enough to load up and float away when they saw us coming



the two classrooms lined up, netted their fry, and released them in the river



happy fish



and happy me, back to the BBQ stand, 20 miles down and back up River Road.  By prior agreement with the proprietor, in exchange for my parking, would buy a chop sandwich and of course iced tea when I got back.
I wish I could find places to photograph that do this ride justice - show its glory.  The problem is access - everything is private, there are no stops where the river is dynamic and beautiful, though you see it from the road.



So the only shots I got were the bridges at 4th Xing start and 1st Xing turnaround and banana break - just imagine 10 miles of bluff climbs, steep fast descents and twisty bits between these photos.



I made this ride from 11am to noon-thirty, and the cloudless and hot season we've reached was already past 90 degrees.
But that wonderful shade and river breeze...



and the BBQ stand in Sattler - they have the best chop sandwich in Texas - they don't use the junk, they use the burned ends.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 17, 2018)

1948 Columbia. The Lilacs smell great.


----------



## SKPC (May 17, 2018)

30's Shelby got ridden today.  I have had this bike the longest of the four, and it has around 2,500 or more road miles in its' current trim, which hasn't changed since I built it years ago.     It is the Fastest  bike I have and the Best For Long Distances.     It also has the stiffest frame/fork combo of the four bikes.  It fits me the best, is hopped up with a modern cockpit and good saddle, has a relatively modern drivetrain, better braking performance, a ceramic cartridge BB, and titanium bars to take some stiffness out of the front end. In or out of the saddle, it responds very well, and is also very quiet and smooth.  Air pressure adjustments in the big tires makes a lot of difference in the ride quality....I run around 50 in them.   It was windy today, so used the drops a bunch.  I was able to ramp it up to 27 mph in order to catch a few riders in the home stretch, and made the back of the group to draft a bit until my turn(off)....fast bike.


----------



## SKPC (May 18, 2018)

Had the *21st Century Hawthorne* out for a long ride today, around 51ish... This late 1920's frame with a 40's Shelby springer I finished building last December.  Performance was the goal with this bike.  42x19 drive,  Ti BB, Kooka cranks, 720mm carbon bars, Volt saddle, rear nos Deigang 36h & front Dixi 32h hubs, Hope hydraulic brake, and XTR clipless pedals. The 28"-framed bike with 26" wheels is slung low, with the B.B. height at 11.25" Chain stays are 19.5" and top tube is 22.5". 30lbs even.  The sprung fork and long carbon bars smooth out the ride a lot.   The bike likes to be pedaled best when seated, and feels happiest when really wound up. It is the LIGHTEST, QUICKEST. QUIETEST and SMOOTHEST of the bunch.  The wide bars allow good leverage when mashing or pulling up on the pedals.  The stiff-ish frame puts the power to the  back wheel straight away.   I ran platforms for a few days, but Clipless Pedals are key on this bike as they really connect me to it when powered up.   It has a longish stem, which speeds up the steering, so it likes to be leaned over to change direction.  I have to say it has been my favorite bike to ride of the bunch while down here.   50mi went quick today/no wind)


----------



## undercover_poe (May 18, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 19, 2018)

Met Lou and Brendan at Bike World this morning to chase Brittany around Terrell Hills - great ride with a small group.
Didn't even realize, but SA Frankenbike was meeting there.
Also didn't get a photo of my bike, but you've all seen the Italian Huffy.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-did-you-ride-today.61973/page-436#post-860470
But did get a few photos of Frankenbike setting up. (Since all my bikes are Frankenbikes, I fit right in.)



Right off, this near-mint 70s Raleigh Sports in royal blue stood out. (same color as my May '76 Grand Prix)



and something you don't see too often



Celeste green



a fairly nice frame in my daughter's size (but her '86 Team Fuji is still nicer)



a Sprite worth petting and polishing



Tad was there - he wasn't sociable at all, working hard, looking for buys.
Met a nice guy from NOLA who had latched on to a chrome Panasonic Schwinn - it was a really nice bike in restored condition, and just his size.  Apparently the seller began at $1800, but we agreed he should take the bike home for $800 (cash in pocket).
Another NOLA connection - the Viner Pro CX frame that's the base of the Italian Huffy was only imported through NOLA Lighweight Cycles.
I was looking around for Sam and the Old Iron, but you guys weren't represented well here today.
Did find this club, and knew you'd love this banner.



Nice folks, a club project was building up and donating this old Schwinn to a young kid in the hood



apparently the kid has been fighting a staff infection in his foot, and his doctor recommended a bike to help with circulation.  So the club stepped up.



quick trip to Trader Joe's and back home getting bikes ready to ride with my daughter tomorrow - if we don't get rained out...


----------



## dnc1 (May 19, 2018)

Another beautiful day, we cycled out to an afternoon BBQ with friends, just a 3 mile round trip to Cholsey.
Stopped under the Horse Chestnut tree on the village green, whilst liquid provisions were purchased......






 

The new "Moulton" is proving popular, she actually asked to ride it today after seeing it cleaned up.......


 

Nice afternoon, listening to "The  Specials" in the sunshine, good food and cider, avoiding all mention of a certain wedding happening today. Caught a rare shot of Elaine cycling home, she loves it......


 
Happy riding!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 19, 2018)

Colson Hi-Lo


----------



## SKPC (May 19, 2018)

Very nice F-1!(see above)  How appropriate. Two Colson Motos.  Today, I got out on my 1933 Colson Flyer, my "Hi-Low" (and neutral) version of the above bike that I finished up a few weeks ago. It's the final machine in my 4-old-bikes review...... What can I say about this ugly duck?  I gave it a well-paced 40mi workout on pavement, gravel and dirt.   Nothing stands out about this old boy in particular except that it's a "sleeper". You coulld even call it a sand-bagger.   Fast wheels, comfortable and that about sums it up. The bike likes to be ridden hard standing and sprinting or cruising easily while seated in the saddle.  In the big gear with no wind and flat, it hauls. The long bars are dangerous but provide a lot of hand positions.  It wins no awards, but it speaks for itself when rolling..skpc


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 19, 2018)

Couple of rides today on bikes new and old.


----------



## Two Wheeler (May 19, 2018)

Rode with the Gateway Coasters from Historic Main Street St. Charles to Fast Lane Classic Cars and back. We ate lunch at Mag Pies


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 19, 2018)

40’s Iver 

Didn’t bring the puppy but brought the iPhone for some pictures 

Local park and started on the steps,  but then noticed the tree and it’s cool roots 








Rode to the Circle K - got my cold drink and cruised to the local library/park/exercise area 





Saw another odd tree that looks like gravity was pulling the trunk down with the odd bulges















So decided on a close up for Macro Monday pic 





Flower picking.... 











Home sweet home











When you don’t have an RV —- use cactus 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazed & Confused (May 20, 2018)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 20, 2018)

Wasn't planning to post, but a great bike day, great light for photography, we were in a cloudy window surrounded by rain, and Tad asked me to tell the story of his new '86 Bianchi Trofeo.
You don't see this too often - Tad with Nick, the original owner.  Nick joined our ride today.



While John, Tom and I sprinted to the Alamodome, Tad kept pace with Nick.
(before we got there, Tom did circle back to collect his wife Paula)



We invited Nick to coffee.  Howard our captain keeps up with everybody, circles, corrals everyone, handles flats, etc., and makes the ride 5 times.
Reporting to Howard we were taking Nick to coffee, he replied, "What is it with guys on Italian bikes and cafe stops?"
"Ever been to italy, Howard?  They sit around all day in street cafes, move into fine restaurants, then work from 4pm to 8pm."



great light



The Trofeo - unfortunately, being bike-rich, Tad will probably sell this one
He weighed it, under 23 lbs.



Nice pantograms on stem and the fork crown (+ seat-stay crown - sorry about the plumber shot)



didn't get the black-trim Super Record RD or black Modolo brakes, but did get the Strada crank and Tad's butterfly platform pedals that seem to get around, and nicely match the blue trim



One of the coffee shop employees had a nice fixie secured



another coffee drinker I met and invited out next time had my kind of city bike



and more rolling in as we were ready to make the climb back to Alamo Heights



like I said, great light, great bike day



and couldn't get my daughter up in spite of the window between rains


----------



## dnc1 (May 20, 2018)

Out early on the "Rochester", another gorgeous day in prospect; we're having lovely, warm spring weather at the moment and the forecast is similar for the coming week.....


 


 
The eagle-eyed amongst you may have noticed that I've fitted a 'spoon brake' on the front; my friend is coming over from Mallorca to ride at this years BVCC ride on 1st. July and he's not comfortable riding a brakeless fixie so I installed a brake, freewheel coming next week. I think he'll enjoy riding it.
Stopped off for a photo opportunity in South Moreton on the way back on the 20 mile loop. This must be one of the last unrestored cottages left round here.....


 
Rode the same loop again this afternoon on 'Inconnu', hot and bright and a faster spin, very enjoyable......


 
Some fine looking machines and great photography on here today. Great to see a real variety of cycles being enjoyed.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## petritl (May 20, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> Wasn't planning to post, but a great bike day, great light for photography, we were in a cloudy window surrounded by rain, and Tad asked me to tell the story of his new '86 Bianchi Trofeo.
> You don't see this too often - Tad with Nick, the original owner.




This last Wednesday I received a text photo from a friend who owns a LBS, he stated a customer came in wanting new tires and tubes on a 1986 Bianchi that was purchased new but had been sitting for many years because he wanted to start riding again. It was noticed that the bike was enough oversized for the owner that the seat post had been reversed to get him closer to the bars; a nearly 70 yr old riding a oversized aggressive geometry racing bicycle for fun after ~25 years of not riding at all seemed like a bad mix.

The owner was shown the benifits of having a modern geometry bicycle in a correct size and ended up purchasing it.

My friend asked me if I wanted to purchase the bike from the shop which I did and began tearing it down for a deep cleaning (had a yellowish sticky oil film over everything) and after replacing the shifter cables, tubes, tires and changing the saddle and installing a pantographed cranksetset I had holding onto it was ready to ride this morning.

A new rider who joined our group ride this am walked over and mentioned he owned a bike like mine and took it to a shop for new tires and tubes but ended up buying a new bicycle. I introduced myself and mentioned this was his bicycle.

The bicycle has little to no wear on the drivetrain but has some storage / shipping scratches and chips in the paint. It was nearly all original down to the pedals and OE blue bar wrap with chrome Bianchi branded bar end plugs


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 20, 2018)

Got the dust off and serviced and cleaned this old gal for my girlfriend






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nick1985 (May 20, 2018)

I have just signed up to the Cabe so I thought I should post a photo of my bicycles. We finally had some sunshine over here in London, UK so me and my girlfriend took my JC Higgins for a spin.

(Please ignore the seat cover, its only temporary)

 =)


----------



## birdzgarage (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Robertriley (May 20, 2018)

The girls ride the 60's bike to lunch the other day


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 20, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 811045



had one just like it (except mine had the tuck-and-roll saddle, and round black shifter knob)
In Jr.high, my buddy Steve and I used to ride our spider bikes across the northside of town to Dibble's Hobbies.

Even today, the hill we used to climb on Evers Rd. to get home from Jr. high is daunting. Would always stop at the ice house at the top of the hill to get a coke before proceeding home.


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 20, 2018)

39’ Iver

Sunday cruise by the newly homeless evicted river basin

Feel safer to ride that area now that the tweekers are out









CLOSED means CLOSED !!







Got lost on the way home 
Thank goodness for directions 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (May 20, 2018)

Had a great ride today on the Bluz Cruz in Denver.
Rode the new Five Bar


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 20, 2018)

Nice morning ride on the roadster, coffee in hand.


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 20, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1817cent (May 20, 2018)

I was riding my Panther along the river at Richland WA, and took this picture of the USS Triton's conning tower monument.


----------



## tripple3 (May 20, 2018)

Friday...


----------



## tripple3 (May 20, 2018)

Saturday...











Yes, that is an Evinrude being ridden in Yosemite Valley.
Thank you Steve @Velocipedist Co. 
Rides like a Dream.


----------



## tripple3 (May 20, 2018)

Sunday was Beautiful Too...


 

 

 

 
Nice riding with you @kevin x


----------



## fordmike65 (May 20, 2018)

Took the '37 LWB Double Bar for a spin around the block this weekend...


----------



## dnc1 (May 21, 2018)

nick1985 said:


> I have just signed up to the Cabe so I thought I should post a photo of my bicycles. We finally had some sunshine over here in London, UK so me and my girlfriend took my JC Higgins for a spin.
> 
> (Please ignore the seat cover, its only temporary)
> 
> ...



Nice machines! Will you be riding the London Freecycle event this year?


----------



## gtflyte (May 21, 2018)

Ride  my freshly serviced 68 Rambler Scrambler Duomatic this morning.



 

 

 

 

 


Thanks GT


----------



## Kstone (May 21, 2018)

Got to hang with my two favorite dudes yesterday



 

 

 


We took the incline up!


----------



## ADVHOG (May 21, 2018)

Rode this '55 Hornet around today. I forgot how much fun a middleweight can be. So light it's like a bmx!


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2018)

I rode my Syracuse  to a couple stops in Huntington Beach today.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 21, 2018)

Kstone said:


> ...
> We took the incline up
> !View attachment 811362 View attachment 811359
> View attachment 811360 View attachment 811363
> ...



rode down?  hope you have brakes left - search repack


----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2018)

Needed to recover from all the riding and celebrating in Yosemite, then the long ride home so we took the day off to relax. Been raining all day, so the crusty riders were called to duty.


----------



## Cory (May 22, 2018)

Squeezed a a.m. ride/coffee in before getting the kids off to school. On my WASP in H.B. CA. 







Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (May 22, 2018)

Out again this a.m. on my 1950 Schwinn Klunker. Riding to Newport with @tripple3.



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tryder (May 22, 2018)

My '46 BA 97 with team Z & A


----------



## tripple3 (May 22, 2018)

Cory said:


> Riding to Newport with @tripple3.



I changed my tires to Vans Treads, bars to Big Nickel wide ones, and added a Wise fork lock.
I Dig it: 1935 Velvet deLuxe


 

Right handed shot above, left handed below; nailed it.



 

 

 

 

 

 
This hooptie has 44" wheel base and is becoming a favorite to ride.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 22, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I changed my tires to Vans Treads...
> View attachment 812454



so have you seen Brooks and Vans in collaboration? 
https://www.brooksengland.com/en_us/brooks-x-vault-by-vans.html 
(watch for these on close-out later - that's how you get the good stuff for less than outrageous - I've paid half-price for all my select-grade Brooks)


----------



## COB (May 22, 2018)

Bought this one 3 or 4 years ago and never did anything with it.


 Looked at it today and wondered if the tires would hold air. They did...


----------



## MarkKBike (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Krakatoa (May 22, 2018)

Wow what an awesome run this thread is the best!


----------



## tripple3 (May 23, 2018)

I rode my double bar Tiki cruiser to return a movie… 


 

 

 
They’re pretty close to each other.
I’m trying to check lighting on my pictures.
Jacaranda Street Fountain Valley


----------



## rustjunkie (May 23, 2018)

Was fortunate to be out of coffee this am, hopped on JLB and spun up for a cup and a nice surprise conversation


----------



## tryder (May 23, 2018)

aka:  twin lightning


----------



## PAValentine (May 23, 2018)

A Nice 20 miles on my '36 Silver King!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 23, 2018)

Rides as good as it looks!


----------



## Cory (May 24, 2018)

Set up my office this morning on the Huntington Beach pier. I can pretty much handle all my advertising from my phone so easy peasy. On my WASP today.





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (May 24, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> Rides as good as it looks!
> View attachment 813067



And man does that look good!


----------



## TR6SC (May 24, 2018)

Took a ride down to Penny Lane.



 
*"It's a Clean Machine, Very Clean!"*


----------



## dnc1 (May 24, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> Took a ride down to Penny Lane.
> View attachment 813380
> *"It's a Clean Machine, Very Clean!"*



very, very nice!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 24, 2018)

Iver Johnson


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 24, 2018)

Second ride of the day...


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 24, 2018)

Just a few laps around the hood after some adjustments and a brake cable upgrade. All ready for a long holiday weekend of action.


----------



## gkeep (May 24, 2018)

Took a day off for a blood test and meet a window guy to get a quote on replacing some windows. Decided I'd ride over to Mikkelson Frames and see if Bernie and his wife were around the shop. He straightened out the forks two years ago but I have not been able to catch him at the shop to show him the Pierce in riding shape. He loved it. He dragged out the Ford Model T axle he used as a pry bar on it to show another guy in the shop. He was dropping off a couple frames for repairs so I asked if he'd like to try out a hundred year old frame. He took it for a spin around the marina and had a great time. Another in a month of dreary, cloudy, windy days by the bay...

And thanks to CHUCKSTER67 for a great rack!


----------



## Floyd (May 25, 2018)

Rode the 59 Hornet from work. Went thru some new construction which makes a nice "bike lane"!


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2018)

Fenderless Friday on my ‘36 Packard to watch the sunrise.


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2018)

I’m making the best of my Friday morning before work on my Double Bar Tiki Cruiser and Tio Flaco’s Tacos.


 

 

 
 A blustery beautiful day.


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (May 25, 2018)

Rode the bike trails to work the last 2 weeks.  
My '68 Racer-modified...


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 25, 2018)

Friday at last. Interesting stuff to see on the mean streets of Sausalito.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 25, 2018)

Rocket


----------



## Krakatoa (May 25, 2018)

All great here the weather in the northeast is awesome!!

Special Krakatoan thanks go out especially to Dave L and also to Macario!

You two are totally Boss!

Awakening!

@fordmike65
@Kstone
@cds2323
@saladshooter
@Freqman1
@mrg
@CWCMAN
@Night cruiser
@rustjunkie
@Rust_Trader
@rusty.kirkpatrick


----------



## saladshooter (May 25, 2018)

It was Hot in Denver today!


----------



## Robertriley (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (May 26, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sven (May 26, 2018)

*Took my Schwinn "Tourist " out for a 22 mile ride. I can feel it in my hind quarters even with the gel seat cover. *


----------



## Duchess (May 26, 2018)

Slowly perfecting the shifting.


----------



## dnc1 (May 26, 2018)

Duchess said:


> Slowly perfecting the shifting.
> 
> View attachment 814177




Please tell me those 2 levers are labelled "FAST" & "VERY FAST!".
Love that crazy thing!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 26, 2018)

Today at the Santa Fe lowrider show on the Plaza.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duchess (May 26, 2018)

> Please tell me those 2 levers are labelled "FAST" & "VERY FAST!".




They should be labeled "Obedient" and "Ornery" or "Dry" and "Slippery" . . . well, maybe not the latter as that sounds gross. I rebuilt the tensioners to my original (better) idea, but the shifter for the RD still ghost shifts (though not as bad), so I'm going to try to tighten it some more. Issue with that is the tensioners pull on the shift rods via a modified eyebolt, but the shift rods are actually thin wall aluminum tubing (for the light switches' wires to go through) and I don't want to crush the tube. I might combine it with releasing some tension of the RD spring. Today, I also found that the shift housing jacket has been scraped off by the metal ring that holds the rubber gasket for the slot on the underside of the rocket body where the head tube passes through. I thought there was enough play and rubber that it wasn't a concern. I was wrong. The challenges of weirdo engineering!


----------



## dnc1 (May 26, 2018)

How can you follow that!

Beautiful day, went for a walk with my youngest brother and my youngest niece this afternoon. He lives near the author C.S.Lewis' former home in Oxford, part of which is now a nature reserve centred round a large pond.
It seems some of his mythical creatures may still be living in the woods......


 


 
I'm digressing I know, but the little fairy doors that have recently appeared made me smile.

Out just before sunset for a quick 10 mile loop.
Riding the "Rochester" again.  It's been a very warm day with the humidity building, a storm is expected, but not till later.
The sun setting over Cholsey hill......

 

A fine evening to stop and converse with the cows.....


 

Happy rides everybody.


----------



## Cooper S. (May 26, 2018)

Took the huge Wald basket off my junk pile dx today todo some trail riding, after about 20 miles I regretted taking it off when I found a le your on the side of the trail...


----------



## tripple3 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Kstone (May 26, 2018)

UUUUUH, guys, these are the COOLEST posts ever on this page!

I don't know whose I like more. I can't choose.


Today we went for a bike in the city. I sweat every body part off. So the theme of the day was FIND ME WATER.



I'll admit it, I stood in the fountain. And I was still hot...




Then we found this dancing water playground. So off came my shoes and I ran into it with the other children. But then we got yelled at for not having shoes. Boooo. Sometime this summer I will get a picture of John biking through it, when we haven't been recently yelled at.




Walls of water




JUMBO connect 4




Even the flower says it's hot





I definitely did not instigate this...




Extra cool part of this photo: THE TREE AND THE FLOWERS ARE MADE OF BRONZE. WHAAAAAAT. I stood there for about five minutes trying to find the casting lines.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 26, 2018)

1947 Schwinn 3-speed.


----------



## COB (May 26, 2018)

Took the Roadmaster on it's first trip ever to "The Suds". Found a nice period-correct car to take some pictures with.


----------



## Tikibar (May 26, 2018)

Maiden voyage today for the 1938 Schwinn C Model. Spent the day assembling parts collected this past winter. Took me all day to put it together. Still looking for proper fenders and a chain guard, but couldn't wait to take it for a spin. Rode down to the beach and around town. This ballooner floats over the brick roads in my neighborhood. Perfect way to start the Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## Tikibar (May 26, 2018)

Duchess said:


> Slowly perfecting the shifting.
> 
> View attachment 814177




I assume this is what you were going for :eek:


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 26, 2018)

Put a few more miles on the Schwinn I just put together from parts.  Jeff the Skid and Frank the Skid rode shotgun.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TR6SC (May 27, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> How can you follow that!
> 
> Beautiful day, went for a walk with my youngest brother and my youngest niece this afternoon. He lives near the author C.S.Lewis' former home in Oxford, part of which is now a nature reserve centred round a large pond.
> It seems some of his mythical creatures may still be living in the woods......
> ...



*Shadowlands *


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 27, 2018)

Great weekend (so far) for bike riding.  Met yesterday morning with a group of 6 riders, including Lou.  Brittany gave us quite a workout climbing to the top of Alamo Heights.  She was unrelenting and for only 11 miles covered in an hour gave us quite a workout.  Our mantra became why change gears when you can change attitude.
(Lou said something about he had my attitude.)
After the ride cleaned up at my buddy's house in Castle Hills, we all went to see Solo - I think I was harder on the movie than my friends - unimpressed.
We made up for that with the smallest family meal at 2 Bros BBQ - this was impressive.



clockwise from right, bacon-wrapped, smoked stuffed jalapenos, sausage, chicken, ribs, creamed corn, mac and cheese, pulled pork - the brisket is buried under the bread.

Great group sprinting to the Alamodome this morning - 33 riders leaving Alamo Heights.  We began at Stevo's house in Castle Hills at 6am, and rode in to meet the sprint group.
Lou moved up to 4th, with Randi a solid 5th.
After the sprint, made our normal coffee stop - again, the place was lousy with bikes - groups from all over converging on Pearl.
Stevo brought his Schwinn World Sport, SRAM 2-speed rear, (57 inches and 72 inches - kept him spinning getting up downhill momentum, and I liked his hill-climbing cap, easy for me to keep down with him - he needs the miles, recently changed jobs, and we're going to have Mondays to ride)



I was on my '57 Raleigh Lenton Grand Prix



one more for the road, and 14 miles back to Castle Hills on our favorite uptown neighborhoods route, through Trinity U., Olmos Park, zig-zagging north and west to get us across Olmos Creek drainage - our version of the LA River - and cross under the highway on no-traffic Honeysuckle Lane) .



Going to work out a plan to ride with Randi tomorrow, and hope to get my daughter out and along


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 27, 2018)

I was at the strawberry festival in hopes to sell this WF, as I constantly get people asking if it’s for sale,

And ...well....couldn’t do it,, maybe next time I’ll let it go 









Ran into a guy with a cool DX Schwinn that had a cool folding child seat 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAValentine (May 27, 2018)

A plesant morning 20 mile jaunt on my '36 Rollfast. 
On lightly traveled neighborhood streets and city trails. Fortunately, my town has 30+ miles of H/B trails to use.


----------



## island schwinn (May 27, 2018)

Put a few miles on my RR46 this morning.


----------



## tripple3 (May 27, 2018)

Swap meet Sundays are my favorite day of the month.
 That Donuttery is awesome.
 I received a custom mudflap from Scott @rustjunkie 
 Thank you. I love it! 
 So I rode my 1936 Electric


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 27, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Swap meet Sundays are my favorite day of the month.
> That Donuttery is awesome.
> I received a custom mudflap from Scott @rustjunkie
> Thank you. I love it!
> ...


----------



## buickmike (May 27, 2018)

Been promising myself to ride this one.Now it rides with a distinct wobble.  So it goes back into workshop/bedroom. Until next time


----------



## Dave K (May 27, 2018)

Bell Rock loop Sedona with my wife on our 2005 stump jumper.


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2018)

Two pretty girls




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (May 27, 2018)

I'm in Redding CA for a week with my M-1. There is a 38 mile (round trip) river trail that goes from the Sundial Bridge (because it is - the tower is set at 42 degrees which is the latitude. The shadow falls on markers to tell the time.) There is nearly a mile of cable, imported from England. The frosted glass deck has over 2000 panels, imported from Quebec. Santiago Calatrava is the architect. Built in 2004 for $23.5 mil. Beautiful.


There are a number of river crossings along the path. 

 


Even a train bridge. 


Visions of @tripple3


 




This is a BIG dam.



The gravel and sand for the concrete was carried on a conveyor belt that was about 10 miles long.


----------



## SKPC (May 27, 2018)




----------



## saladshooter (May 27, 2018)

Had the pleasure of riding both today


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cory (May 28, 2018)

[emoji631]Happy Memorial Day! What a great day to go riding on a vintage USA made bicycle  [emoji631]I'm in Huntington Beach California on my 1957 Schwinn WASP. Can't wait to see some pictures of people riding on this great holiday!



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (May 28, 2018)

My favorite coffee shop in HB "602 Coffee House" with the HB Pier in the back ground. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 28, 2018)

Happy Memorial Day 

Titus and I went for a great ride through the streets of Garden Grove 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (May 28, 2018)

Getting a break from youth tournament baseball today and out smelling the roses alas Luther Burbank.  Gorgeous time of the year and enjoying the day. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (May 28, 2018)

Happy Memorial day! 
 I rode my 1936 Packard to Smart and Final for a few things for our barbecue later.


----------



## sccruiser (May 28, 2018)

Happy Memorial Day !! Red White and Blue in the Mission District San Francisco. 76' Stingray.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 28, 2018)

rode my 49 Schwinn around Niles. I took it apart 20 years ago, over the last year or so I got all the fenders, light , chainguard and rack, re-spoked the front wheel and just now finally got it back together and all dialed in. going to paint it black and creme


----------



## okozzy (May 28, 2018)

Happy Memorial Day everybody!


----------



## O.B.G. (May 28, 2018)

I took a cruise down to Huntington pier also today, Nice!


----------



## dnc1 (May 28, 2018)

Went out early again for a little ride, only around 5 miles, out of Wallingford to Shillingford where I crossed the River Thames via Shillingford Bridge.....



I then turned onto the Thames Path (a national trail) and headed back to town.
Cycled along via Benson where I re-crossed the river via the Benson Weir and Lock.....






A beautiful, misty, riparian morning.....



Ending with this gorgeous view across Castle Meadows towards the spire of St. Peters church......


 
Just the start of a bicycle filled day, off to Harwell Feast this afternoon with the Benson VCC.


----------



## robert bell (May 28, 2018)

took grandaughter to the park on her mercury


----------



## TR6SC (May 28, 2018)

Still in Redding. Today I met a group of BMX riders that call themselves GenX. 


 
We started at the bridge and rode up the river trail.

 
Lovely little bikes!


Here is as far as we went. About 7 miles up the river to another bridge, then back home on the other side of the river. Nice people.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 28, 2018)

1940 Shelby


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 28, 2018)

@TR6SC I love that Redding path. Spent some time there for some work related stuff a few years ago and had a blast ripping around on that thing. Some decent mtn biking options off of it higher up.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 28, 2018)

Epic morning. Perfect weather, tons of trail dogs, friendly people with extra water for the whacko on the old-time bike, and over 2500’ of climbing. Hope everyone else had as much fun riding their bikes today as I did.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 28, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> Still in Redding. Today I met a group of BMX riders that call themselves GenX.
> View attachment 815405
> We started at the bridge and rode up the river trail.View attachment 815403
> Lovely little bikes!View attachment 815406
> ...






Autocycleplane said:


> @TR6SC I love that Redding path. Spent some time there for some work related stuff a few years ago and had a blast ripping around on that thing. Some decent mtn biking options off of it higher up.





That's Cool ! I live 40 mins south of ther and have yet to check it out , I'll have to go soon .

Rafael


----------



## dnc1 (May 28, 2018)

Cycled over to Harwell Feast on the Rochester around Midday to meet up with the Benson VCC where we displayed an eclectic mix of machines.
Around 20 miles all told.
We had a lot of interest from the public, it was a great afternoon, the mornings mist eventually lifting and glorious sunshine for the ride home.
Something for everyone to enjoy, from kids stuff to ordinarys.....






 

Some of Chris' fantastic collection of "Rover"  cycles.....


 

 

 

Dursleys and Durrkopp's etc.....


 

Two other riders rode a similar distance to the event; Ian on his new acquisition, an unusually framed "Royal Enfield", the double girder model.....


 

 
Murray turned up on one of his immaculate early British lightweights, a "The W.E.J. Cycles 'Special' ", Chater-Lea'd to the hilt.....


 
Great ride home after a pint of cider!


----------



## TR6SC (May 28, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Cycled over to Harwell Feast on the Rochester around Midday to meet up with the Benson VCC where we displayed an eclectic mix of machines.
> Around 20 miles all told.
> We had a lot of interest from the public, it was a great afternoon, the mornings mist eventually lifting and glorious sunshine for the ride home.
> Something for everyone to enjoy, from kids stuff to ordinarys.....
> ...



Nice pix, D. That Ordinary is on the early side. Open head and spoke adjusters at the hub. Very nice.


----------



## bikeyard (May 28, 2018)

Took the Spitfire out for the first time this season. Noticed the whitewalls turned a little pink over the winter. A good scrubbing and they cleaned right up.


----------



## okozzy (May 28, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Went out early again for a little ride, only around 5 miles, out of Wallingford to Shillingford where I crossed the River Thames via Shillingford Bridge.....
> View attachment 815377
> I then turned onto the Thames Path (a national trail) and headed back to town.
> Cycled along via Benson where I re-crossed the river via the Benson Weir and Lock.....
> ...



Great picture, screen saver worthy.


----------



## dnc1 (May 28, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> Nice pix, D. That Ordinary is on the early side. Open head and spoke adjusters at the hub. Very nice.






okozzy said:


> Great picture, screen saver worthy.



Thanks guys! Appreciate it!


----------



## JRE (May 28, 2018)

Took the 1938 Hawthorn out on its maden voyage today.


----------



## cyclingday (May 28, 2018)

Wow! It looks like everybody seized the day, and made the most of it.
I made some adjustments to the 46 Whizzer, and took it  for a spin around the block.
Nowhere near as scenic as some of the other rides today, but this thing is a gas to ride, and makes me feel 15 years old every time I fire it up.


----------



## gkeep (May 28, 2018)

So a 54 Monark Rocket, 53 Schwinn, pre-war Pons and teens Pierce go into a pizza joint...



 
Had a great 10 mile ride with neighbors today along the lagoons at Bay Farm Island. Stopped by to see one of the trees used as an egret rookery. Noisy when you get a tree with 20+ nests of baby egrets begging for food. Temps in the mid 80s for the first time this year, great riding weather.


----------



## Jrodarod (May 28, 2018)

My daughters and I went on a spin around the hood..


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 29, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Cycled over to Harwell Feast on the Rochester around Midday to meet up with the Benson VCC where we displayed an eclectic mix of machines.
> Around 20 miles all told.
> We had a lot of interest from the public, it was a great afternoon, the mornings mist eventually lifting and glorious sunshine for the ride home.
> Something for everyone to enjoy, from kids stuff to ordinarys.....
> ...



Europeans always make fun of American use of "antique" - and no wonder

even your masonry is cooler


----------



## dnc1 (May 29, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> Europeans always make fun of American use of "antique" - and no wonder
> 
> even your masonry is cooler




Just because it's older doesn't necessarily mean it's better.  I'm lucky I guess to live in a town with a couple of millennia of recorded history, but what I wouldn't give to be able to gaze upon Yosemite on my doorstep (well maybe not your doorstep @bulldog1935).
Swings and roundabouts, swings and roundabouts!


----------



## gkeep (May 29, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Just because it's older doesn't necessarily mean it's better.  I'm lucky I guess to live in a town with a couple of millennia of recorded history, but what I wouldn't give to be able to gaze upon Yosemite on my doorstep (well maybe not your doorstep @bulldog1935).
> Swings and roundabouts, swings and roundabouts!



Yosemite is nice but too crowded. Endless beautiful mountains, rivers and deserts here. The wildflowers of Mt Rainier, glaciers in the Canadian Rockies, Wild and Scenic North Fork of the American River, Zion, Bryce Canyon, Independence Rock (kind of the Stone Henge of the west)...can you tell I'm a former Park Ranger??  But I love soaking up the history of your region. Can't wait to go back again and walk in the ancestors footsteps, Saxons, Danes, Normans, Picts, Celts and those fascinating Doggerland folks...

Last week an old friend finished a 3 week ride with his cousin. From Lands End north through Wales to John O'Groats. They road over 1000 miles and didn't hit a single sheep.
Gary


----------



## tripple3 (May 29, 2018)

1935 Huffman Velvet deLuxe 
 I tore it apart chasing a squeak in the bottom bracket. I put it back together with new bearings and the squeak is still there.
 This bike rides real fast;  Great size, and rolls for days.
 I will have to keep trying.


 

 

 

 

 

 
 They told me to not take pictures of my bike inside.


----------



## dnc1 (May 29, 2018)

gkeep said:


> Yosemite is nice but too crowded. Endless beautiful mountains, rivers and deserts here. The wildflowers of Mt Rainier, glaciers in the Canadian Rockies, Wild and Scenic North Fork of the American River, Zion, Bryce Canyon, Independence Rock (kind of the Stone Henge of the west)...can you tell I'm a former Park Ranger??  But I love soaking up the history of your region. Can't wait to go back again and walk in the ancestors footsteps, Saxons, Danes, Normans, Picts, Celts and those fascinating Doggerland folks...
> 
> Last week an old friend finished a 3 week ride with his cousin. From Lands End north through Wales to John O'Groats. They road over 1000 miles and didn't hit a single sheep.
> Gary




As I said, swings and roundabouts. I also appreciate those great wide open expanses over your side of the pond, something we lack in our crowded little land .
Chapeau! to your friend and his cousin, 'LEJOG' is an impressive ride.  Adding another 100 or so miles with that  Welsh detour (just because you want to) and all of those extra hills that would have entailed, truly epic!
Darren.


----------



## TR6SC (May 29, 2018)

Redding starts to simmer by late morning, so I did a leisurely jaunt early. The canal runs from my hotel to the bike shop. I like to visit this particular shop when I'm in town. The locals don't call it by its real name. They call it Randy's. Randy is definitely old school.


Randy was going through a bike for a customer when I got there. If anybody knows the model of this Hawthorne, I'll let Randy know.



On the way home I visited the ducks with their babies.



And just before heading in from the heat, I spotted a few swallow nests stuck up underneath the cable mounts of the Sundial Bridge. Google says they are made of mud and twigs. You can see a darting swallow just leaving the lower mount.


----------



## Duchess (May 29, 2018)

Riding around Salem.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 29, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> As I said, swings and roundabouts. I also appreciate those great wide open expanses over your side of the pond, something we lack in our crowded little land .....



a lot of truth - if you bring Hawaiians to sprawling greater Houston, it becomes their favorite place - they can drive around for hours staring at undeveloped square-miles, and walk in stores with huge isles and endless inventories for hours, and be totally entertained.
Or if you've ever been in a hotel room in Tokyo or Singapore, can understand why they're the same way - places where a square foot has surprising real estate value.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2018)

Went out for a Memorial Day ride yesterday around town on the Snyder built HTB and wartime ladies Roadmaster. Met up with Mr and Mrs Rustjunkie at the local brewery, then to a local bar for one of my favorite brews,Spaten Optimator. Beware...it packs a punch.


----------



## COB (May 29, 2018)

Took the "Racycle Rat" for a shakedown ride after I finished putting it together today. Rides really smooth!


----------



## SKPC (May 29, 2018)

Back to MTB riding in the mountains, but did ride the_ Colson_ over to help a buddy out with a low-mile 38 Elgin he just picked up.  Also pedaled around the hood and visited a few friends..


----------



## the tinker (May 29, 2018)

I wish I had kept the many rusty bikes I've had like that over the years. Bikes that I parted out and gotten rid of because they looked rough. . I look at them differently now. Those bikes tell a story, they're survivors, they don't want to be re-painted.  And since I am a survivor, it's like I can relate to them. I like my scars.
Keep your bike the way it is and enjoy it. I like it.  Your Columbia has crust, it's earned it!


----------



## hellshotrods (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 29, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 806422
> View attachment 806423
> View attachment 806425
> View attachment 806426
> ...



Beautiful bicycle. .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 29, 2018)

Stopped to check out a 91 year old building that recently had a fire. .... really want to save the concrete with the date. .


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 30, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> ...Spaten Optimator. Beware...it packs a punch....



doppelbach - they twice freeze water from it to increase the alcohol content and concentrate the body and flavors.  Old World Deli here serves it in meter-tall flues.


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2018)

I have been messing around with my Velvet today with rides in between each attempt at finding  the squeak.
 I now think it’s the rear hub.




 


“ a millimeter is as good as a mile; if it clears it clears.” @cyclingday  Sr.


----------



## John Gailey (May 30, 2018)

Stayed in the hood today (Rain was always in the horizon)


----------



## COB (May 30, 2018)

John Gailey said:


> Stayed in the hood today (Rain was always in the horizon)
> 
> View attachment 816505
> 
> View attachment 816506




I am west of you, south of Indianapolis, Indiana. It rained pretty good here for awhile this afternoon but then cleared off nicely this evening.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2018)

Found myself in need of sundries so took a spin rather than driving. Nice evening out in the SGV:


----------



## birdzgarage (May 31, 2018)

83 schwinn bmx cruiser. More kool parts coming for it.


----------



## tripple3 (May 31, 2018)

I finally squashed the squeak on my third day.
 The outer cage was rubbing so I am running loose balls on the outer cone.
 No squeaks.


 

 


“I don’t always stop at red lights, but when I do, I take a picture of my bike“


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## xmtnrider (May 31, 2018)

Took a cruise around the park on the Pierce TOC with velocity wheels. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (May 31, 2018)

Out on my Wasp this a.m. with @tripple3. Got my new @rustjunkie custom leather mud flap installed and it looks aces!







Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (May 31, 2018)

Hey guys laying low, good hangin with friends


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2018)

I switched seat tops on my Great Western motobike and rode around to try it out.
Much better.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 1, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I switched seat tops on my Great Western motobike and rode around to try it out.
> Much better.
> View attachment 817218 View attachment 817220 View attachment 817219





That other top was a real PITA


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> That other top was a real PITA
> View attachment 817230



 I love acronyms. 
 You and I know a craftsman that could make it sweet.
 Today, so far, I rode my Velvet and the ride is deLuxe.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2018)

Fillet of fish Friday.
 I took my Western Flyer to lunch and shared a Thrifty double scoop ice cream cone on the way home.
 They are a dollar off at Rite Aid right now.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 1, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Fillet of fish Friday.
> I took my Western Flyer to lunch and shared a Thrifty double scoop ice cream cone on the way home.
> They are a dollar off at Rite Aid right now.
> View attachment 817295 View attachment 817296 View attachment 817297 View attachment 817298




I like this deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 1, 2018)

I've only got a couple more days in Redding, so I'm making the most of it. The Sundial Bridge is lovely and the bike paths are idyllic.


The mast, or gnomen, supports the walkway of the bridge through cables. The deck is frosted tempered double layered glass. 


Here you can see the cables and the shadow cast by the gnomen. It's just after 11:15.


This is under the mast. Zooming in shows mosaic tile work. When in this town, I usually visit the bridge daily.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2018)

I am vacationing with the family in North Myrtle Beach this weekend. This morning Ray (Stoney) and his wife met me just north of here so I could pick this bike up. I got to meet a couple of great folks and got an awesome bike! Took it out for a check ride and everything is good. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2018)

I have been moving bikes to get to the 1935 Flying Cloud that I knew needed love.
I swapped pedals and saddle and readjusted the rear wheel. 
The 3rd time we rolled, she made me smile.


 

"Use it Or Lose it"


----------



## Kstone (Jun 1, 2018)

My family came from Connecticut to visit me!!!!

We put down 19 miles today. Woohoo.


I had a brigade behind me... apparently having fun taking pictures of my car? Haha .


 



 

 


 
Momma <3


 

 

Oh yeah! And I've reached 1000 miles biked in a year!!!


----------



## stezell (Jun 1, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I switched seat tops on my Great Western motobike and rode around to try it out.
> Much better.
> View attachment 817218 View attachment 817220 View attachment 817219



I like those bars on there Mark, also like the tires you put on the camelback.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2018)

Kstone said:


> My family came from Connecticut to visit me!!!!
> 
> We put down 19 miles today. Woohoo.
> 
> ...



 Congratulations!
 Wonderful photos as usual.
 We rode our bikes to dinner for date night.
Sweetie on her Western Flyer; I went full dress on my Electric.


----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 1, 2018)

@fordmike65    Geez, you are 200 yards from my house in this pic.........


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2018)

hellshotrods said:


> @fordmike65    Geez, you are 200 yards from my house in this pic.........
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 817458



Maybe if you weren't such a hermit I'd stop by or invite you to a ride


----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 1, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I finally squashed the squeak on my third day.
> The outer cage was rubbing so I am running loose balls on the outer cone.
> No squeaks.




If you "go commando" you won't have any squeaks-- with loose balls.........


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 2, 2018)

Cruising downtown Charlotte NC today on “Bud”, my 35 Schwinn B10e

“Grande Disco” at Trade and Tryon at The Square 





Statue of Panthers previous owner Jerry Richardson at Bank of America Stadium.




“Firebird” in front of Bechler Museum of art. 





Office build demo downtown. 20 minutes later it was leveled and being hauled away




Closed favorite restaurant “Phat Burrito”, also destined for the wrecking ball soon.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Took out two bikes today. First I took out the '40 Columbia Superb for about five miles came back and switched out to the Rat Phantom for another 12 miles. V/r Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Out on a V-CC ride today, 27 miles on very minor roads from Aston to Cogges in West Oxfordshire.
Ostensibly for fixed wheels today, 10 of the 15 bicycles were 'fixies'.
Beautiful day, mid 70's temperature. Possibly too hot to be wearing tweed plusses' and merino wool, but I was riding my Rochester, today featuring the bars/stem combo I'll be using on my 'National'.....


 
Stunning bicycles aplenty, not least this 1901 Triumph 'path racer'.....


 

 

 
Gorgeous machines all.....


 

 

 

 

 

 
Tea and cake enjoyed by all!
Happy rides!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Took out two bikes today. First I took out the '40 Columbia Superb for about five miles came back and switched out to the Rat Phantom for another 12 miles. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 817815 View attachment 817816 View attachment 817817 View attachment 817818 View attachment 817819



That last photo is stunning!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 2, 2018)

Mounted up a spring fork on my DCBR for fun. That bike has been built in many different ways over the years but never with a bouncer. 

Then I installed my newly relined brake shoes on the 40 and took it to lunch to test them out. Better than new, thanks again @Vintage Paintworx


----------



## Hammer (Jun 2, 2018)

Man you guys are killing me with the beautiful oceanside pics, the closest I am to the beach is a 12 hour drive to Myrtle Beach or Virginia Beach or go South to the Gulf is about the same drive, amazing pictures as always!

Aaron


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jun 2, 2018)

Great ride today with the Chicago Taildraggers. 2018 Tamale ride! 
Frank



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hammer said:


> Man you guys are killing me with the beautiful oceanside pics, the closest I am to the beach is a 12 hour drive to Myrtle Beach or Virginia Beach or go South to the Gulf is about the same drive, amazing pictures as always!
> 
> Aaron



 It is so beautiful today; we went on about 11 mile round-trip ride.


 

 

 

 

 

 
 The five dollar lunch special at Pizza De’ oro is good even on the weekends.


----------



## Stanley (Jun 2, 2018)

Road one 3 miles the other 4.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer (Jun 2, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 817912
> It is so beautiful today; we went on about 11 mile round-trip ride.
> View attachment 817908 View attachment 817909 View attachment 817910 View attachment 817911 View attachment 817912 View attachment 817913
> The five dollar lunch special at Pizza De’ oro is good even on the weekends.






Keep them coming, I am envious of you guys but definitely enjoy seeing you and your bikes in these gorgeous places! I just have the rolling hills of the Bluegrass, very beautiful but it's just not a beach!

Aaron


----------



## GTV (Jun 2, 2018)

Nice little Saturday ride with the missus. 



 
Decided to take the hodge-podge ‘51 Schwinn I built a few months ago and sold but has yet to be united with its new owner. The old Lepper saddle failed me and the SA TCW three speed wasn’t performing at its best but we did 22 miles anyway.


----------



## Hammer (Jun 2, 2018)

Went for a evening stroll on my Luxury Liner my lights were lit and my Joe Buffardi Shur-Spin was spinning!


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 2, 2018)

I know, I know. Same bike, same bridge. But, tonight is my last night in Redding. The temp was 100 today. So as the sun sank slowly in the west, I took the Silver King out for a few final laps on the Sundial. It's about 8:45 PM and about 85 degrees. But out on the river, there's a coolness. It's  almost like a breeze. Delicious.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 3, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cory (Jun 3, 2018)

Great moring for a ride in Huntington Beach CA. On my WASP again getting coffee. About 8 miles round trip. 

Can't agree more with this billboard. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## robert bell (Jun 3, 2018)

went to store, bad pic


----------



## the tinker (Jun 3, 2018)

Rode "Goof Off" today. In case folks forgot how he got his name, this is what he looked like the day I brought him home, before a can and a a half of Goof-Off was splashed on him......



 

 

 

 

 


My favorite hubs! Then I rode old the old Shelby around. In case you forgot what a wreck that old boy was:

 

 

 

 

 

 Had loads of fun, just riding two old clunkers. For anyone surfing this site, join us , we have tons of fun!


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 3, 2018)

Took the 37 Westfield for a spin down to the car show. 101 degrees today.found a few 37's to pose with.there's also a 41 Cadillac, which is my dream car.


----------



## John (Jun 3, 2018)

CWC



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2018)

I rode over to meet Mike but he was not there so I rode my Western Flyer to Long Beach by myself.....



 

 

 There was quite a few awesome Cleveland welding company Bikes at the ride 



 



 
 There was a lot of people at the pier today for some surf bands and a rally 



 
 Super fun day riding my heavy duty bike


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 3, 2018)

Rode my 53 New World around the hood after rebuilding another pair of Torrington 8 pedals for it.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 3, 2018)

Hammer said:


> Keep them coming, I am envious of you guys but definitely enjoy seeing you and your bikes in these gorgeous places! I just have the rolling hills of the Bluegrass, very beautiful but it's just not a beach!
> 
> Aaron




Yeah man, Kentucky has been super underrated on the scenery.


----------



## Hammer (Jun 3, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> Yeah man, Kentucky has been super underrated on the scenery.




Everyone that lives here just says, "Ain't Nothin But Hills and Hollers" it's beautiful in a country way, lots of knobs where I am, but it's nothing compared to a beach or the ocean, there is one awesome park we like to go to right up the road from my house, awesome mtn bike trails and lots of bike paths, I snapped the pic below headed to work one morning the sun was peeping below the storms that came thru last week, sorry for no bikes in the pic 

Aaron


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> Yeah man, Kentucky has been super underrated on the scenery.



 Delay pics of the reward part of today’s ride: It’s It Mint ice cream 
DeLicious!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 3, 2018)

Everybody was out and about doing things while I was working to fix something in the Attic. So when I came down they were gone so I got rinsed off and went to the local fish eatery on the bluebird


----------



## COB (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 3, 2018)

The Cleveland Welding Company ride was today, so the ride of choice was the 1937 Roadmaster Supreme.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 3, 2018)

I rode my new-to-me bought yesterday "late model" 1979 Schwinn. 60 bucks!  rides like a new bike. needs new handlebar tape, and this is not the original seat. I have a more fitting seat for it.

looking on ebay these bikes aren't really expensive, but this one is really nice. put air in the tires. adjusted the brakes and off I went. 

less than 5 miles today. had a barbecue and some sort of annoying sports game get in the way... it has been a while since I rode a bike with "10-speed" handlebars.


----------



## mrg (Jun 4, 2018)

Took the old Hawthorne All American out for the CWC ride


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 4, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 818104View attachment 818105View attachment 818106
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



art deco in spades


----------



## hemifalcon (Jun 4, 2018)

First ride.. 1972 Raleigh International.. from scrap heap (yes-scrap find) this great rider with some CL-find Campagnolo NR wheels of proper vintage with an odometer! 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 4, 2018)

hemifalcon said:


> First ride.. 1972 Raleigh International.. from scrap heap (yes-scrap find) this great rider with some CL-find Campagnolo NR wheels of proper vintage with an odometer!
> 
> View attachment 818882
> 
> ...



very nice, and an amazing find - congrats on that
your frame alone in that condition is worth $300+
here's my '74, but you may not recognize it - only original parts are brake calipers and Campy headset.  They never cataloged my silver paint.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2018)

I left on my Elgin Tiki cruiser to meet @Cory to ride at the beach.
This Rider rolled up and said “on your left” and passed me.  I drafted behind him for a little bit and then said “in your draft“ and he motioned for me to pass him.  I said, “I don’t want to pass you I want to draft behind you“


 

 

 
 I had a lot of fun riding my bike.


----------



## hemifalcon (Jun 4, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> very nice, and an amazing find - congrats on that
> your frame alone in that condition is worth $300+
> here's my '74, but you may not recognize it - only original parts are brake calipers and Campy headset.  They never cataloged my silver paint.
> View attachment 818886




Thanks—I dig the comfort modifications on yours for sure. I was surprised to find this bike for a number of reasons(separate of the price-)-mainly though is the frame size is not “huge” like many older road bikes always seem to be. I’m 5-10”, and this bike fits me perfectly. I need now to just get a little longer chain and dial in the rear gears as the sourced wheel set has taller gears than what I found it with and I haven’t inspected the chain to see if it was ever replaced. Either way it’s an awesome ride!

In case you’re interested-I have a second rear cargo rack and you look to need one on yours!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2018)

Rode the Roadmaster at the Cyclone Coasters CWC ride yesterday, while my girl debuted the Cali Cartel 37 Roadmaster Supreme.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2018)

Continued the cwc theme back home and hit up several Happy Hours.

 



Found a couple cool spots for pics along the way.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2018)

'35 Shelby built Western Flyer--Milton lives!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 4, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I left on my Elgin Tiki cruiser to meet @Cory to ride at the beach.
> This Rider rolled up and said “on your left” and passed me.  I drafted behind him for a little bit and then said “in your draft“ and he motioned for me to pass him.  I said, “I don’t want to pass you I want to draft behind you“
> View attachment 818954 View attachment 818955 View attachment 818956
> I had a lot of fun riding my bike.




Ah I remember doing that as a young aspiring roadie. I also remember how I ended up in the ditch so quickly after he braked and hooked me, but that was a road manners lesson I never forgot.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2018)

I had some time and so I pulled out my Electric...


 

 

 
The chain is new to this bike and doesn't run well with the old cog; time to find a replacement.
The old chain is stretched and needed replacing.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jun 4, 2018)

I took these ugly red tires of my yellow letour (It was always a bad color combo), and put them on this Myiata where they look a little bit nicer. The orriginal gum wall tires then went on the schwinn. I really like the way this bike rides, but am still getting used to those low down tube shifters, and may also swap the breaks levers out to a two way pull design, so Ii dont have to stay crouched down all the time. Once that is done, I think this may become my favorite longer distance road bike.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 4, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I had some time and so I pulled out my Electric...
> View attachment 819080 View attachment 819081 View attachment 819082
> The chain is new to this bike and doesn't run well with the old cog; time to find a replacement.
> The old chain is stretched and needed replacing.
> ...




High mileage logged = worn junk. Badge of pride like your wasted bottom bracket parts.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> High mileage logged = worn junk. Badge of pride like your wasted bottom bracket parts.



Thanks Eric.
What I'm trying to get better at is maintenance.
I could stretch this chain by pedaling through the mis-alignment; i've done it before.
I'm still growing and learning in this; I'd rather ride.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 4, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Thanks Eric.
> What I'm trying to get better at is maintenance.
> I could stretch this chain by pedaling through the mis-alignment; i've done it before.
> I'm still growing and learning in this; I'd rather ride.
> View attachment 819175




Gotta pay to play right? Good tools and podcasts make the maintenance part easier.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jun 4, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I rode my new-to-me bought yesterday "late model" 1979 Schwinn. 60 bucks!" .




I think you did pretty darn good, In my neck of the woods "Chicago Area" People ask around $200 - $250 for theese. The Schwinns road bikes are still pretty popular here. Expecially in nice condition.


----------



## Cory (Jun 4, 2018)

Took a morning spin for coffe with @tripple3 in Huntington Beach CA. On my WASP today. Lots of volleyball players out having fun. Every court full by 9 a.m.  We sat and watched the games for a while and cheered them on. Good fun!



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 4, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> I think you did pretty darn good, In my neck of the woods "Chicago Area" People ask around $200 - $250 for theese. The Schwinns road bikes are still pretty popular here. Expecially in nice condition.




I saw the chrome from a distance at a car swap meet and thought it might be a Paramount so I had to go look.. he was only asking $80.00 and as I was walking away he yelled "$60.00!!". I figured it would be worth about $250.00. I wish it was 1" smaller in the stand over height.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 4, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> This Rider rolled up and said “on your left” and passed me.  I drafted behind him for a little bit and then said “in your draft“ and he motioned for me to pass him.




Carbon frame bike, $2,000.00 ...100 PSI tires, $75.00 ... comfy spandex, $45.00 ...clipless pedals and shoes, $225.00 ... 2 water bottles full of electrolite drinks. $3.25. 

can't shake a guy on a 50 pound bike with fat tires and caged ball bearings... PRICELESS.


----------



## mrg (Jun 4, 2018)

Still have the All American out so rode down to the car show tonight


----------



## Cory (Jun 5, 2018)

Out on a ride this A.M. with the wife. She's on her bike, a modern aluminum Electra. Wow it rides nice. Cruising to HB pier for coffee and......



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 5, 2018)

Spun JLB up to the bank and stopped for a coffee and croissant.
Got the bars I like back on thanks to a bud


----------



## 68avenger5 (Jun 5, 2018)

My mid 70s Huffy Contestant


----------



## COB (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 5, 2018)

Sick double ducktails on that Mark!

Thumbs up!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 5, 2018)

The East is nice now!

Hoooray!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 5, 2018)

Shawn this Westie F of yours is RAD!

Indulge me please I'm compelled to repost it!!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Early morning commute on the Ciclos Minaco 'especial'.
Near Rokemarsh, South Oxfordshire.....


 

 
Loving the field poppies!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2018)

Rode to Ralph’s for some jalapeños for dinner tonight.


 

 

 

 

 
Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Cory (Jun 6, 2018)

Got a lunch ride in with some good buddies. On my 50 Schwinn Klunker in Newport Beach CA.  Can't forget the dog tax due sometimes. That's my 9 year old son's rescue Abby. 







Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 6, 2018)

1948 Rollfast


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 6, 2018)

Wife and I went for a cruise before the basketball game. She rode her Dayton and I rode the excelsior badged b6 .


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2018)

1940 Western Flyer HD paper boy bike with hooks and bag ready to deliver Light for All.


 
 I met Cory on the river trail and we rode down the Balboa Peninsula.


 

 

 
 I had a cro-nut which was awesome.


 

 
 We met up with Marty and rode to lunch in Huntington Beach.


 

 
@cyclingday and I rode back down to the end of the peninsula, loaded the Bikes, and had mint It’s It ice cream sandwiches.
 What a great day.


----------



## Sven (Jun 7, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Rode to Ralph’s for some jalapeños for dinner tonight.
> View attachment 819786 View attachment 819787 View attachment 819788 View attachment 819789 View attachment 819790
> Enjoy the ride.



BTW, Tripple3. What dish did you make with the japalenos?


----------



## Sven (Jun 7, 2018)

_*Morning ride around Chaptico Wharf on my  '59 Flightliner " Gravel" bike. Threw it together yesterday with parts I had on hand. I'm in the process of doing the body work and repainting the fenders, rack and tank,  as well as giving the wheels a go over.. It will return to its { close to as } original form ...one day.Just having having fun with it.*_


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2018)

Sven said:


> BTW, Tripple3. What dish did you make with the japalenos?



Crock pot Butter Chicken
https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a57494/crock-pot-butter-chicken-recipe/


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 7, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Crock pot Butter Chicken
> https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a57494/crock-pot-butter-chicken-recipe/



I would split a boudin, mix with Italian blend cheese (+crabmeat), open, scrape and stuff the jalapenos, wrap in bacon and grill them until the bacon is crisp.  Then the jalapenos really are the meal.
Also works with anaheim and poblano, but you don't need the bacon.  Jalapenos need the bacon grease to cut the capsaicin.

These cream-cheese-stuffed examples from 2Bros BBQ aren't bad, though they'd be better with a chunk of brisket included.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 7, 2018)

I meant to post these pics from our ride yesterday.

 Nice day at the beach!

 Smells like Summer!

 And my 83 year old dad hanging loose at Dockweiler Beach.
Pretty nice for just another day at the beach. Lol!


----------



## Sven (Jun 7, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Crock pot Butter Chicken
> https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a57494/crock-pot-butter-chicken-recipe/



Thanks! Sounds good as frick ..and the best part is its  Crock Pot meal


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2018)

Sven said:


> Thanks! Sounds good as frick ..and the best part is its  Crock Pot meal



Yes, we love our Crock Pot!
 Today I rode my Velvet to the bank and on the way home saw the fence was left unlocked to the flood control canal, so I rode  it.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Regular commute route to work today 15 miles round trip, very humid!
Rochester still sporting the bar/stem combo for my 'National' project.  Great fun.....







Big gear, cool bars and brakeless! Even rides good no-handed.....



Enjoy your rides people.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 7, 2018)

Didn’t feel like burning ancient sun light today so
spun JLB up to Station Square to meet the Mrs when she stepped off the Gold Line.
 Couldn’t quite pull off a tripple3 :eek:


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 7, 2018)

I rode this bicycle around and looked at stuff.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 7, 2018)

The darn schwinn agian


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 8, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Didn’t feel like burning ancient sun light today so
> spun JLB up to Station Square to meet the Mrs when she stepped off the Gold Line.
> Couldn’t quite pull off a tripple3 :eek:
> 
> View attachment 820400 View attachment 820401 View attachment 820402



beaches and bikes, marinas and bikes...
Trains and bikes is another great photo op - they just always go together.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 820432
> 
> I rode this bicycle around and looked at stuff.



I can't think of a more enjoyable day!
Nice!


----------



## xmtnrider (Jun 8, 2018)

Took out the Arrow for a ride around city park in Denver. Love this bike. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2018)

May 1936 Electric got all new ball bearings and a new rear cog and front chain ring and new chain.
 It rides super nice.
 Electricians pipe bender used to remove the rear cog as a breaker bar. 



 

 
 Marty @cyclingday had a spare one for me and came over to go for a ride. 
 Thanks again! 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Mint It’s It ice cream sandwiches are the bomb.


----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 8, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> May 1936 Electric got all new ball bearings and a new rear cog and front chain ring and new chain.
> It rides super nice.
> Electricians pipe bender used to remove the rear cog as a breaker bar.




Nobody is going to save that 55 Chevy 4 door sedan ????


----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 8, 2018)

How about a sunset ride ........


----------



## Duchess (Jun 9, 2018)

The Minuteman trail from Bedford to Cambridge on the ACME bike share.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jun 9, 2018)

Today I got a bike story for the ages.

Early this morning my sister went on vacation, and asked me to watch her puppy. Its a Malinois. "Which is probably one of the fastest most agile dogs you can find". She did not seek this breed out, the dog was adopted as a puppy and she was told it was a shepherd mix, The first time I saw it I told her I don't see any shepherd in it. As it got older it became apparent to her what it actually is. Over the last few months she has been going on bike rides with her dog and she gave me this harness to put on my own bike so I can do the same. She recommended I do it once a day to tire him out.

Sometime this afternoon, I decided to give it a try, as he was a running circles throughout the home at lightning speed. Everything was going great, until I decided to snap a picture of the experience. I stopped for a photo and told him to sit. I then snapped this one photo about a mile from my home.





While taking the photo, a bird landed in the grass about 20 feet away, and He took off after it. The bike fell over, (It's falling over in this photo). This freaked him out, and he somehow slipped out of the harness. He instantly ran about three blocks west of my home, and I took off after him on foot in my clip-less bike shoes.

He then turned around and ran all the back to my house (not in a strait line), I chased him in circles back to the house and pretty much through every yard on the way, we ran across several busy streets multiple times, Once he got back to my house  I tried catching him for about 20 minutes running circles around my neighborhood. He then heard a dog bark and took off again. He ultimately ran into a yard, and I asked the homeowner who was sitting outside for help. She quickly ran indoors and came out with a granola bar,  using the granola bar I eventually was able to get him close enough to grab him.

I tore my ACL many years ago, and have not run this fast in at least 15 years. (I did not even know I could run, but I guess the adrenaline was pumping enough that I wasn't thinking about it).

It took me well over a hour to catch him. Once I carried him back to the house I then set off to retrieve the bike hoping it was still where I left it, Luckily it was. I sure got my exercise today, (A 10 minute bike ride, and a hour of chasing this little rocket in circles).

We took off early this afternoon, and its now 3:38 PM. I posted this as soon as I got home. I'm glad it ended well, as it would have been bad if I had to tell my sister I lost her puppy on the very first day.  "PS: She is never going to hear this story". For a while I thought I was never going to catch him, as he is not very familiar with me, and would not let me get closer than 20 feet away.

Edit: Well it worked, He is now taking a nap on his bed. I think this is the first time I have seen him lay down since I picked him up. Imagine trying to catch a dog, that is capable of moving like this:






I have had shepherds my entire life and thought they were fast, this guy is on a completely different level of agility.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 9, 2018)

Fun afternoon on a blue bicycle.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 9, 2018)

The Ibis.



About 2200 feet of climbing today. Not an old bike though.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 10, 2018)

Little 5 mile spin on the '64 Moulton 'Deluxe'  (Sturmey 4-speed) early this morning.
Fitted new front axle and bearings yesterday. Now rides perfectly.....


 

 

 

 
Happy riding


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Happy riding


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2018)

My 1935 Flying Cloud to the swap meet.


 

 
Enjoy the Ride!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 10, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 821644



That's the spirit!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 10, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> That's the spirit!














Not sure what year bought to give away for Christmas 
22 inch 
Really Cool its all there and in great working order 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Duchess (Jun 10, 2018)

After about 25 miles on Retro Rocket's limbo-training saddle that's also harder than an angry step father's paddle, I took the comfortable bike on a short ride. Saw this beautiful boat and admired the new NG power plant that replaced the filthy coal plant that used to be here. Still not terribly beautiful, but it's a smaller visible obstruction, and a hell of a lot cleaner. I looked at an apartment in this neighborhood years ago and the agent was trying to sell it by telling us that the plant paid for a weekly car wash and would wash the houses every six months (when I was younger, I remember a kid in school's house that was even closer got bought out by the plant along with a few others and razed to reduce some kind of liability, I'm sure) and, while it would be nice to have the car washed once a week, they didn't offer lung cleanings, so we chose another place. Speaking of breathing, it's also next door to a sewage treatment plant. I imagine people plan their outdoor cookouts by the direction of the wind.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2018)

Rode the new ladies Rollfast and crusty tall Iver over for breakfast and a brew.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2018)

1935 Velvet deLuxe 
To the Cycle Truck Convoy in Orange.



 

 

 

 

 
There were 25 trucks there today. 




 Special treat for the 80° heat.


----------



## mike j (Jun 10, 2018)

Honey, myself & Charlie did the rail trail today.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Floyd (Jun 10, 2018)

Rode my Spiegle Airman  around Pittsburgh during the Bicycle Heaven swap. I threw this bike together on a whim inspired by extra parts and a few drinks!


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 10, 2018)

Rode about 55 miles this weekend on Ridley,my 39 Ridewell.got chased by 2 pitbulls and had a nice gentleman offer to take my bike from me.of course I refused his kind offer and offered my Benchmade instead.he politely declined.


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 10, 2018)

Rolled my '38 Black Beauty badged Rollfast


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 10, 2018)

rode the Flying Ace around Capitol Lake and Olympia with the Skidkings today.


 

 
doing it tripple3 style......


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 11, 2018)

honestly, had a really great bike ride yesterday, the day before, and a few through the week.
Cool bikes showed up yesterday, but I've showed them all before.
We left at 6am from Steve's house, I made a great run in the Alamodome sprint on the '74 International, and came in behind John and Tad (Animal Tad showed up in force).
A police officer was kind enough to let us run the light under I-35.
Returned to Steve's house for a 9-ball tournament, where I was trounced.
I believe I would have been more competitive, won a couple of late, great 9-ball combos - but my host had been slow sharing the billiards lubricant, which I believe adversely affected my early game.



He made up for it with Pizza As Art.
French bread dough, homemade marinara, which was characteristically southwestern, fresh mozzarella



The basil was from a refrigerated tube, capers, kalamata olives



bacon and enough grated mozzarella to hold it together



Temperature check on the 650-degree stone



4 minutes with a half-time turn



finish up with diced avacados



pizza as art - he called it ABC Pizza for avacados, bacon, capers (the kalamata olives were my idea)



it was perfect - the flavors were subtle, the texture of the bread light as good pastry.
Did I mention mention our 28-mi bike ride was really fine?  He rode his Dahon, and I my '74 International.  Tad was on his new Bianchi, Lou on his Tomassini.
(stock bike photo)


----------



## Sven (Jun 11, 2018)

*Rode my '73 around the Charlotte Hall Historical District. Below is the sidewalk entrance to the once Charlotte Hall Military Academy ( closed in 1976 ) and is now the Veteran's Home*


*  a small field howitzer

 *
*during my travels I found this laying next to the trail which deserved a double take*
*

 *
*And a group of vultures having breakfast , consisting of Road cured Hasenpfeffer*
*

 *


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 11, 2018)

I am at work now posting my ride to the carpool location on my 1936 Packard.
Enjoy the ride.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 11, 2018)

1935/6 "LaSalle' badged-under construction-put 5 easy miles on it- a great rider for now.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 11, 2018)

Was in need of hack saw blades so up the hill I climbed.



 

 

 

Stopped by the bread box 




checked out a new piece of art:


 

Spotted a cool old sports car in the upholstery shop




I'll build another bike one day


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 11, 2018)

Out in the sunshine after work, on my way to pick up a car.....

 
"the future's so bright" - I feel like I'm finally living in the Space Age on this Moulton, lol.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 11, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> honestly, had a really great bike ride yesterday, the day before, and a few through the week.
> Cool bikes showed up yesterday, but I've showed them all before.
> We left at 6am from Steve's house, I made a great run in the Alamodome sprint on the '74 International, and came in behind John and Tad (Animal Tad showed up in force).
> A police officer was kind enough to let us run the light under I-35.
> ...



What's the usual penalty for running a red light in Texas? Curious to know.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 11, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> What's the usual penalty for running a red light in Texas? Curious to know.



traffic is pretty lean downtown on Sunday mornings, and I wouldn't push it any other time.  
http://www.biketexas.org/en/infrastructure/texas-bicycle-laws


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 11, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> traffic is pretty lean downtown on Sunday mornings, and I wouldn't push it any other time.
> http://www.biketexas.org/en/infrastructure/texas-bicycle-laws



Thanks, interesting to see how many tickets I would have amassed!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 11, 2018)

I’m back home now with my Packard put away. 
“I don’t always stop at red lights, but when I do I take a picture of my bike“


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 11, 2018)

Grandson just able to reach the pedals, but can't quite put his feet down. Today we learned the pedal mount and dismount. We aren't hitting the big streets yet, but the 'hood has sights worth stopping for!


----------



## SKPC (Jun 11, 2018)

My buddy Dave and I rode some single-track this am for a couple hours door to door.  Beautiful conditions..


----------



## Cory (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm on my Klunker today in Huntington Beach CA. 
COFFEE RUN!



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Jun 12, 2018)

So many people out playing Volleyball early in the A.M. Fun to watch them play for a bit before I head home. Thats Huntington Beach pier in the background.



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2018)

I left my house on my 1936 Electric and headed for the Santa Ana River Trail.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 The wedge is the farthest south you can go on the Balboa Peninsula; and the waves were pretty big today.


 
 I met Marty there and we rode to Woody’s in Sunset Beach for lunch.


 
Nice day for a bike ride.


----------



## COB (Jun 12, 2018)

Spent the last couple of days servicing and cleaning on this old Schwinn. Got it back together today and decided to take a break by riding it to the local Casey's for an iced tea.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 12, 2018)

Here's a few more shots from Woody's.
Definitely, one of my favorite pit stops while out on a ride.


----------



## COB (Jun 12, 2018)

California sure looks like a fun place to live!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 12, 2018)

No complaints the East is beautiful now....


----------



## mrg (Jun 12, 2018)

Took a evening ride downtown hoping to find a Orange Delta Rocket Ray ( wanted section ) for the Hornet!


----------



## the tinker (Jun 12, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Here's a few more shots from Woody's.
> Definitely, one of my favorite pit stops while out on a ride.
> View attachment 823145 View attachment 823142 View attachment 823141 View attachment 823144 View attachment 823140 View attachment 823146



I wish we had a "Woody's"......Chicago's a lonely town....when your the only surfer boy..... around...


----------



## fattyre (Jun 13, 2018)

Can you see the mosquitos?  Short stops this time of year!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 13, 2018)

1937 Syracuse 60th Anniversary special 


 

 

 

 

 
 The camera was having a hard time focusing on this Jasmine because of the aroma waves coming off of them.


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 13, 2018)

Definitely spell casting aroma! Fragrant toxicity!


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jun 13, 2018)

1950’s Follis with Simplex Juy 543. Almost forgot how indulgent it is to ride tubulars.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Mark Mattei said:


> View attachment 823463 View attachment 823464 View attachment 823465 View attachment 823466 1950’s Follis with Simplex Juy 543. Almost forgot how indulgent it is to ride tubulars.



Indulgent but fun!
Nice bicycle.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 13, 2018)

It's been "BIKE DAY" at the old tinkers place. Dug some out of the pit this morning.

 

 

 

 Rode old greeny Hawthorne this morning,

 Getting some of the ones I brought up from the dungeon cleaned up.

 

 now it's time to take a spin on the black Shelby

 

 Nice day to ride.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 13, 2018)

cruising the countryside in Lodi,CA on the Roadmaster I got from Handle Bar Horder, delivered via "Island Schwinn". Thanks Brian! Thanks Richard!


----------



## JimRoy (Jun 13, 2018)

I just finished the 1927 Rollfast Camelback project on Tuesday, so I took it out for a ride today.  The bike seemed to say “Thanks for the ride - It’s been decades since the wind was in my face”. JimRoy


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 13, 2018)

Rode the crusty tall Iver part way to work today. Haven't serviced a thing and still rides nice and smooth....


----------



## JimRoy (Jun 14, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Rode the crusty tall Iver part way to work today. Haven't serviced a thing and still rides nice and smooth....
> View attachment 823619 View attachment 823620



What I can see looks good.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2018)

Happy Flag Day! 
 I rode my super old Moto bike around the neighborhood looking for others who put the flag up on Flag Day. 



 

 

 
 Very enjoyable ride.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 14, 2018)

Another beautiful day in Eastie C


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 14, 2018)

Pictorial of the ride today.

 Euphorbia Ingens, African Milk Tree.
But don't try to drink it!

 Howea Forsteriana, Kentia Palm

 Nice house, beautiful flag.

 Waters edge, Newport Pier.

 Ride of choice, 1938 Schwinn, Sports Tourist Paramount.

 Flag Day 6/14/18

 It's not a motorcycle baby, It's a Chopper!

 Got wood?

 The unexpected artwork on the wall.
It was a good day to go for a ride.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 14, 2018)

last time I rode my Mountain Bike off road I got a flat and shredded my old rotten off road tire. it has been sitting there all sad with no tire just a rim for too long so I put my old rotten slicks on it. they were crumbling in my hand as I put them on. gonna get new tires and put old man handlebars on it that are 3" taller. today is the fist time I have ridden it since last summer. just around the block a couple times to see if everything works. it's my street bike now.


----------



## mrg (Jun 14, 2018)

You know it’s summer when you can ride over to a midweek evening Car Show


----------



## SKPC (Jun 15, 2018)

Rode the plastic Ibis in town on our singletrack network....stuck with mostly the handbuilt stuff yesterday..skpc


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 15, 2018)

gave crusty a facelift with a few 'new' parts-so had to go 'seat' the bearings and cups.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jun 15, 2018)

My only bike with a name, Mr. Bernie, is getting used to his new Florida home...



 

 

In Illinois we only had to worry about the ground squirrels, 





in Fl it's a little more serious...


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 15, 2018)

did a bmx conversion since nobody wanted it stock.now I'm gonna keep it.cuz sometimes stock sucks.


----------



## Sven (Jun 15, 2018)

*I rode the 59 Flightliner for a while today. One of the roads leading into my subdivision is closed , it was  washed  out during the unknown number days of rain

*

*Travelled over to the Amish market and grabbed some corn. The Amish don't like their pictures taken so "outta repec " I got only a few shots of the market

 

*
*...and grabbed some corn for dinner. 

*
*A nice shady spot*
*

*

*And when I got home the 59 was taken apart. Gonna do some body work and repaint the frame and forks. I've got the tank, fenders primed ready to get sprayed with base coat. s Still working on the rack . I knew the wheels,seat handle bars and fork stem weren't original...now I have learned, neither is the crank. 

 *


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 15, 2018)

Back out for another ride. 



We found a 22 tooth to replace the 26.  Now we're talking! 

 
We rode to the local joint for a Raspberry Smoothie.


----------



## stezell (Jun 15, 2018)

fattyre said:


> View attachment 823422
> Can you see the mosquitos?  Short stops this time of year!



When we were in ND mosquitos were the state bird.
Sean


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 15, 2018)

1935 Velvet deLuxe 
 Happy Friday!


----------



## SKPC (Jun 15, 2018)

Rode the 1920's-framed 21st. Cent. Hawthorne today on some errands.   Steel, not plastic or aluminum.  Swapped out clipless pedals for Japanese "chair" platforms and big to small ring for climbing up front. All is well riding the straight bar Hawthorne.  It gets a lot of attention: people do not know what to make of it.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 15, 2018)

1972 Raleigh Twenty folding bike.





The Banjo Brothers Rack Top bag has been an excellent addition to this bike. I got it as a present for Christmas - good value, if you ask me.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 15, 2018)

Best bike picture/place thread ever invented here at the CABE!

My friend Andy is starring in a lot of these pics, as I set up the Colson Defender for him recently to get it ridden, but started a love story, not what you think but close ha ha!

Krakatoa gives a big shout out to all of you awesome CABERS!


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 15, 2018)

Rode the Truss Bridge to the Rock Gym.....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 15, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Best bike picture/place thread ever invented here at the CABE!...



Yes, this thread is the reason to visit The CABE.
I rode 90 mi so far this week, and every ride was followed by a trip into the office, so making good tracks and no time for photo ops.

This morning, had a great fender ride in a steady light rain, clean water puddles, and blustery cool wind.
Summer rides here are always a humid morning event taking advantage of clouds for partial shelter from the quickly brutal sun.  Clouds and headwind are mercy, because they're cheap cooling.
The offshore depression is spinning off a steady east wind for us with billowy clouds, and supposed to bring us serious rain tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2018)

Velvet to Albertsons to pick a flick.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 16, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 824703 View attachment 824702 View attachment 824704
> Velvet to Albertsons to pick a flick.



great job - super photos


----------



## Duchess (Jun 16, 2018)

Saw some less commonly seen critters on the bike trail that were too quick to pic today (stoat and a good sized black rat snake), then went to Salem and saw these Northeastern Caucasian humans performing some kind of folk dance or . . . who knows. Tried looking up what this was about (I don't like to disturb the wildlife by engaging with it), but couldn't find anything about it on the Salem events calendar, so perhaps it was an unsanctioned migratory gathering, which would mean they aren't the Northeastern variety. Or maybe I should blame the drug epidemic. Looking on this now, I should have risked wild animal attack to step forward and frame the scene with the power lines and poles—ah, such wasted opportunity for artistry!






I presume that the _Friendship_ is still up in Maine or wherever undergoing hull repair, but here's some of her masts. I wonder how they rigged her (or the original ships like her as she's a reproduction) back in the day. Whatever the methods they used, I'll bet OSHA would not approve of them.


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 16, 2018)

Wife rode her '37 Ranger and I rode my Shelby Speedway Special.


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 16, 2018)

Wife rode her '37 Ranger and I rode my Shelby Speedway Special.
View attachment 824830


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 16, 2018)

Duchess said:


> Saw some less commonly seen critters on the bike trail that were too quick to pic today (stoat and a good sized black rat snake), then went to Salem and saw these Northeastern Caucasian humans performing some kind of folk dance or . . . who knows. Tried looking up what this was about (I don't like to disturb the wildlife by engaging with it), but couldn't find anything about it on the Salem events calendar, so perhaps it was an unsanctioned migratory gathering, which would mean they aren't the Northeastern variety. Or maybe I should blame the drug epidemic. Looking on this now, I should have risked wild animal attack to step forward and frame the scene with the power lines and poles—ah, such wasted opportunity for artistry!
> 
> View attachment 824887
> 
> ...




One should always approach "Morris dancers" with caution, unpredictable beasts! Lol.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 17, 2018)

just got home from riding with some F.F.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tech549 (Jun 17, 2018)

early morning ride with the grandson,just a little break to tell me about a fathers day surprise!!


----------



## Cory (Jun 17, 2018)

Tripple3 and I out at 5 A.M. peddling for coffee Fathers Day ride. On a bike I bought yesterday for nothing. Aired up tires and I'm riding, woohoo!



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 17, 2018)

Cory said:


> Tripple3 and I out at 5 A.M. peddling for coffee Fathers Day ride. On a bike I bought yesterday for nothing. Aired up tires and I'm riding, woohoo!View attachment 824987
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk




Nice 
Happy Fathers Day 
Enjoy the Ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Jun 17, 2018)

Made it to Newport Pier CA so far. Must find COFFEE!



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## petritl (Jun 17, 2018)

Hot and steamy Father’s Day morning ride on the 1940 Umberto Dei with Simplex 3spd chain pull derailleur.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 17, 2018)

Went to a "tweed ride" in New Jersey. Won best American made bike with my firestone pilot.



Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 17, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> great job - super photos






Kickstand3 said:


> Nice
> Happy Fathers Day
> Enjoy the Ride
> 
> ...



 Thank you, thank you. 
 Happy Father’s Day! 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 I am on the farthest end of Huntington Beach at Warner heading back to Balboa to meet Marty @cyclingday 
 Enjoy the ride.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 17, 2018)

Rode the Colson down to the bike shops to check out the $8000 plastic bikes and buy some chainlube....







I'll ride one later today.(carbon)...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 17, 2018)

Awesome Father's Day Ride at 6am from Stevo's house (and later back).  I finished the week at 118 miles.
Great Father's Day even though Steve's girls are in Austin, and my daughter couldn't ride with a neck injury from sparring Kamille during the week - it's OK, meeting her for BBQ later today.  Tad's daughter was stuck in an airport trying to get home...
We met the sprint group in Alamo Heights.
Tad on his beautiful 1940 Umberto Dei condorino
Tad was spinning like a fool down the Broadway start, and we blasted past the "lycra corps" - another group not suspecting our attack



Lou on his equally beauty Gitane



Tad said he thought the day was hot and steamy - maybe it was all that spinning, but I think it was closer to temperate than we've had all month - the offshore depression is also spinning in clouds and somewhat less-hot air.
It's lonely at the top - me 1st to the Dome - yesterday got the 12t cog engaging on my '74 International, and gained back my two top gears



John



Stevo's suitcase Dahon - Ritchey takedown frame, the whole bike fits in a large suitcase.



The Mussolini-era Dei is worth showing some more






back at Steve's house, I got the shower first and set up the 9-ball tournament



killing time during Steve's shower, turning around to show the bike room



It was my day on 9-ball, too.  5-1 mostly on deadly bank 9-ball combos.  I was shooting their eyes out.
I attribute my success to early focus and hand-to-eye coordination affected by my host's generous supply of billiards lubricant


----------



## mrg (Jun 17, 2018)

Happy Fathers Day, fun ride with the FF last night and going on a  father’s Day ride & BBQ today


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow!
Love the 1940 Umberto Dei.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 17, 2018)

My wheel of choice for the Foothill Flyers Ride, was the 1941 Chicago Schwinn, D-X.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 17, 2018)

still under construction-added a few more parts-got a few more to go.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 17, 2018)

I am back home now; rode more than 40 miles on my 1937 Syracuse. “Dad‘s bike“


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 17, 2018)

There is a wetlands bike trail with a number of bridges through the marshes. All aluminum. Perfect backdrop for a Silver King foto shoot. I'll come back on an overcast day. It's really shiny.
The boys did their first 10 miler!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 17, 2018)

went for a spin on klunkadelic today!


----------



## the tinker (Jun 17, 2018)

Took "Bones" out. He's a 49.

 Traded a real human skeleton[ less the head] for him and a 39  boy's Monark. Nice riding bike.

 He's got the old Schwinn studded rubber on him. 


I live on a dead end.....I like it that way.....


----------



## mrg (Jun 17, 2018)

Happy Fathers Day, fun ride with the FF crew last night and going on a  father’s Day ride with daughter & Rambo to check out the LBX Hanger where the  McDonald Douglas plant was then BBQ


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 17, 2018)

I haven’t seen Mike since Yosemite. I got a text from his roommate  that he was home so I went over, and we went for a ride.


 

 

 
 Yeah, that’s the same Mike.
 He is excited to be loading bikes and moving to Tennessee with his brother soon.
  We are going to do a beach ride tomorrow for anyone local and available.


----------



## COB (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 17, 2018)

Lunch run.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 17, 2018)

Rode over to the next town for a car show,but underestimated how long the ride would be.about 28 miles round trip.missed the show and headed to our local creekside trail for a 10 mile loop.
Trusty ole Ridley was my steed of choice today.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 17, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I haven’t seen Mike since Yosemite. I got a text from his roommate  that he was home so I went over, and we went for a ride.
> View attachment 825303 View attachment 825304 View attachment 825305
> Yeah, that’s the same Mike.
> He is excited to be loading bikes and moving to Tennessee with his brother soon.
> We are going to do a beach ride tomorrow for anyone local and available.



Im gonna miss that guy!


----------



## manuelvilla (Jun 17, 2018)

Helio all guys..

Hope all is well with all cabers

Let me share with you my machine i rode today



Sooo sweet this one ...my Elgin twinbar that got at ebay years ago for around 1200 also i added a Dominator And looks great i call it my ELGINATOR LOL...hope you like it


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 18, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 18, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 825452



great photo, bro


----------



## SKPC (Jun 18, 2018)

Pulled the late 40's Hawthorne out of the house yesterday and gave it some vitamin D and pavement after riding a modern plastic MTB earlier in the am........


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 18, 2018)

Summer is here in the Northwest! Cool shot at dusk riding the 39 Westy….Sorry about the un-clarity

 

 ..took with my phone camera.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jun 18, 2018)

I rode my Haro Master!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle ed (Jun 18, 2018)

holy poop that Iver Johnson is sweet.....


----------



## pedalpower17 (Jun 18, 2018)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Summer is here in the Northwest! Cool shot at dusk riding the 39 Westy….Sorry about the un-clarity



Do you know if that Delta Winner was OG to your 39er?


----------



## stezell (Jun 18, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I haven’t seen Mike since Yosemite. I got a text from his roommate  that he was home so I went over, and we went for a ride.
> View attachment 825303 View attachment 825304 View attachment 825305
> Yeah, that’s the same Mike.
> He is excited to be loading bikes and moving to Tennessee with his brother soon.
> We are going to do a beach ride tomorrow for anyone local and available.



Where's he moving to in TN Mark? That must be his summer look.
Sean


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 18, 2018)

stezell said:


> Where's he moving to in TN Mark? That must be his summer look.
> Sean



Maryville, TN
 Fun time riding with him and Marty today.
 Mike picked my 1937 Syracuse as my rider for the day.
 I got a flat tire right in front of the pier in Huntington Beach.
 I decided to just air it up three times and ride it home as quick as I could.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 18, 2018)

Rode the Ibis late today in town.   2hrs & 30 total with lots of pic stops.   About 1500 feet of climbing and 13 miles...


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 18, 2018)

First ride on the new Hiawatha and introduced it to the family.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 18, 2018)

pedalpower17 said:


> Do you know if that Delta Winner was OG to your 39er?



According to the cat for 39 it could have come Delta electric or equivalent...Came with a front loader but the cat page looks like a prewar Delta winner ( blank ,no EMBOSSED Winner on the top cover) , so I put one on .


----------



## COB (Jun 18, 2018)

"Like a wasp it buzzed and stung him..."

 Quote from "The Song of Hiawatha".


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Just a little spin around town last night. Off to meet my son and his girlfriend for a little celebratory drink or two, it was a certain somebody's 52nd birthday yesterday! Couldn't think of a nicer machine to ride......


----------



## the tinker (Jun 19, 2018)

Visited the neighbor's horses....


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 19, 2018)

I took this shot while Tripple3 Mark and Hippie Mike tended to a flat tire.
What's that saying, about when life gives you a lemon? You make some lemonade!


----------



## mrg (Jun 19, 2018)

Rode the “go to” bike to the car show last tonight


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2018)

I did some maintenance and replaced the bearings in my front hub on my Packard.
 It rides really nice again.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 19, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 826111 I took this shot while Tripple3 Mark and Hippie Mike tended to a flat tire.
> What's that saying, about when life gives you a lemon? You make some lemonade!



Nice Lemonade!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 19, 2018)

another day-another ride-a few more parts added! next.....time to think about what color to paint it.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2018)

Last time I rode my Western Flyer the rear hub was slipping, so I rebuilt it  today and took it for a ride. 



 
 It’s seems to be solved.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jun 19, 2018)

I purchased this one new I think in the late 90's, several years later I gave it to my younger brother. A while back he brought it over and said it wasn't shifting. I have been procrastinating, but addressed the issue recently. The grease in the shifting pods hardened and they needed to be cleaned. I just took it for a spin to make sure everything was working before it gets returned.





On the way back I rode through town. The township gave some of the store owners bikes to decorate and display in front of their shops for the summer. I decided to get a closer look and check them out.



 

 



Its to bad the Schwinn is the one that got left intact, and the Elgin is the one that got painted yellow. It looks like it was a decent bike. Does anyone know the model?


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 19, 2018)

Hit the rail trail after work today.  Nice riding.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 19, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Last time I rode my Western Flyer the rear hub was slipping, so I rebuilt it  today and took it for a ride.
> View attachment 826307
> It’s seems to be solved.



   You are all over the bike maintenance Mark!  Way to go manI  This West-Fly bicycle is a beauty..

The bike I rode today is a 40's Hiawatha by Shelby...…….geared low..






 
.


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 19, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> I purchased this one new I think in the late 90's, several years later I gave it to my younger brother. A while back he brought it over and said it wasn't shifting. I have been procrastinating, but addressed the issue recently. The grease in the shifting pods hardened and they needed to be cleaned. I just took it for a spin to make sure everything was working before it gets returned.
> 
> View attachment 826315
> 
> ...



You should buy it.  The hub alone is worth it.  Looks to be Monarch built


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 19, 2018)

Quick lap after work.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 20, 2018)

had a nice early morning ride on the 55 Westfield


----------



## MarkKBike (Jun 20, 2018)

I was planning on keeping this one long term do to its condition, but since I found another mountain bike last weekend I have decided to give the GT one last ride today before listing it locally. It was just all polished up. One in in one out is my new rule.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 20, 2018)

A.M. errand on my Elgin.
 I’m still fiddling around with a dropstand clip.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mike showed up to go to lunch at Tio Flaco’s.
@mrg showed up too and rode for the treasure It’s It at my house.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 20, 2018)

I love the way this bike rides. Makes my late night cruises the best.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## buickmike (Jun 21, 2018)

^           This bicycle has evolved into something that could be called terminator


----------



## SKPC (Jun 21, 2018)

buickmike said:


> ^           This bicycle has evolved into something that could be called terminator




That's for sure....under 26lbs....6"/5"-travel Ibis Mojo. A killer machine. 2300' of climbing late yesterday... I've got over 5000 miles on this full carbon bike and I cannot bust it.....that's a lot of tires, cassettes, chains, chainrings, disc pads, rotors and cable changes.  "Terminator".  I like that. 
     Solstice today...everyone get out and ride a bike...it will clear your mind..     skpc


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2018)

I ripped this apartment this morning early so all the parts would be soaking. I rode down to meet @Cory to ride to the pier on my heavy duty Western Flyer.


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 21, 2018)

Here we go again. I can't stay away from this bridge. It's just lovely. 


 
Further up the Sacramento River along the bike path are more bridges. This one is a rail bridge. 


Back to the gorgeous sculpture.

 
This was downstream, around the bend, off the beaten path...


----------



## mrg (Jun 21, 2018)

Still a little slow After a root canal  but met up with Mike and Mark for tacos and  ice cream sandwiches yesterday then picked up the dog ( dog sitting for a week ) and headed to the car show


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 21, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> ...



terracotta paint - must be the SouthWest of England
any chance a tacqueria?


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 21, 2018)

Best part of retirement? Riding what ever bike I want to, when I want to and where I want to. Today rode my 35 B10e on the Little Sugar Creek Greenway in Charlotte NC. Love this town!


----------



## rcole45 (Jun 21, 2018)

Overcast,but a great day for a ride at the beach. They are setting up for a concert on the beach, largest one I have seen. Must not be expecting a large crowd they only brought the small BBQ. LOL


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2018)

So I built me another bike to ride: 1936 Clipper
New Departure hubs got new ball bearings, a lot of scraping old grease, fresh lube and New bars, reflector and pedals I had.
I dig it.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 21, 2018)

It’s almost Friday people, time to start acting like it.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 21, 2018)

Same bike different night. Still hot.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 22, 2018)

pit stop


----------



## MarkKBike (Jun 22, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> I was planning on keeping this one long term do to its condition, but since I found another mountain bike last weekend I have decided to give the GT one last ride today before listing it locally. It was just all polished up. One in in one out is my new rule.
> 
> View attachment 826773



_Update: Sold. The guy who purchased it said he had a GT BMX Bike as a child, and he is just planning to get back into biking. He said he bought a Schwinn wallmart bike a few days ago, "I told him to return it, and he said that he already did, because it had issues". He then said when he saw this one for sale locally that he had to have it. After a test ride he actually gave me a 5$ tip and said if I had any female bikes he is looking for another for his wife. I don't have any completely built up at the moment, but told him I would get back to him. I saved a fellow biker from wallmart. If it stops raining today, I will take my new one out for its first spin tonight.
_
Edit: I got the new one out tonight for a ride. A late 90's K2, with a few parts I swapped out for a better performance / fit. (Xt / Mavic 517 wheel set, Thudbuster seat post from the 90's that I used to have on my 90's era Klein. "It helps tame down the harsness of that stiff aluminum frame", Time Pedals, and one of my favorite sets of vintage tires that originally came on a Specialized FSR, there great for fast single track, and were my go to tire when I used to enter the local races). Future plans include used XT Shifters, crank and derailleurs, and maybe a lighter bottom bracket, along with a stiffer fork as I'm already using up 1/2 of the travel on the Manitou SXR just hopping curbs. The bike came with a stiffer fork, but when I recently serviced my brothers bike, I swapped forks for him as he is bigger than me, and needed it more than I did.


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2018)

Took a ride on the chestnut five before posting it in the for sale section.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 22, 2018)

Saumur backstreets, France.
Brought 3 cycles with me, will be going home on Monday with more!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 23, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Saumur backstreets, France.
> Brought 3 cycles with me, will be going home on Monday with more!



this is patina


----------



## weebob (Jun 23, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> View attachment 827992
> Saumur backstreets, France.
> Brought 3 cycles with me, will be going home on Monday with more!



One of the reasons I look forward to your posts is the buildings you show are older than this country,,,,


----------



## SKPC (Jun 23, 2018)

Got out on the Ibis for a couple hours with some buddies.  A lot of bike/hike traffic today on our trails...getting busy in town.


----------



## weebob (Jun 23, 2018)

SKPC said:


> Got out on the Ibis for a couple hours with some buddies.  A lot of bike/hike traffic today on our trails...getting busy in town.
> View attachment 828028
> View attachment 828029
> 
> View attachment 828030



I see your single track is all washboarded,,,,I can't even ride my favorite trail, too much moisture,all the buffalo and antelope have it stomped into a mudhole, can' t ride it this season,   when it dries up the horse back riders will have it all messed up this summer,,,back to the hard roads....


----------



## RJWess (Jun 23, 2018)

Took the Klein out today.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 23, 2018)

Ibis MTB....Not all our singletrack has washboard spots! Just high traffic areas.  Got out with my buddy Chip today and rode the handbuilt stuff down low. Saw very few hikers, no riders & no washboard on a Saturday....  Took it easy on him as he has been out of town and not riding...


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 23, 2018)

The Sacramento River in Redding has a nice shady spot to watch the golfers at the driving range. 


I think the name of the place is AQUA GOLF. 


It was a hundred degrees out. A couple beers and chit chat, and I was ready to pedal back to my refrigerator called the Holiday Inn.


 
So I asked the owner about the golf balls. He said, "They float."


----------



## Dave K (Jun 23, 2018)

Road the odd couple to dinner.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 23, 2018)

It rained yesterday, so I made up for a day away from bikes by taking two rides today - one with a Raleigh DL-1 and one with a Raleigh Twenty folder.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 23, 2018)

Went to Home Depot to buy a shovel

Stopped at a yard sale,  asked the guy got any bikes or bike related items 

Pulls these two out and says ,  “ these are  just as vintage as yours!, $60 each that’s a deal!,  just for you “


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 23, 2018)

2fer


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 24, 2018)

This Handsome young Cowboy was kind enough to let me take photo of him and my Manton & Smith . He was born in 1941


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 24, 2018)

I am home now from swapping at Vets stadium on my motobike.
 Very light crowd today.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jun 24, 2018)

We rode all of our vintage BMX’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 24, 2018)

I  Really enjoy riding my 1936 Clipper.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 24, 2018)

Stole a ride from the fordmike fleet for lunch, snapped a pic with this wild van.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 24, 2018)

Raleigh Sprite 5-speed.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 24, 2018)

Rode an old steel bike today .  _*33' Colson Motobike*_.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jun 24, 2018)

After spending the last week cruising around on mid 90's mountain bikes, I had to take a fun one out for a ride tonight.







 







 I wouldn't want the neighbors to think I switched my ways and all of sudden became some sort of yuppie!

Edit: Last night after getting home, I parked this one in the hallway near my bedroom. In the middle of the night, the tire popped, and hissed for 30 seconds or so, and my dog went absolutely nuts. I flew out of bed and out of the bedroom. (If he did not hear it first, I'm sure I would have slept right though it). The noise made me think one of my water pipes in the house broke. It took me a minute to figure out what happened. "This is now the second time this has happened to me in the last year".

I never gave this bike any maintenance or cleaning. When it was purchased about a year ago, it was one of those ones I just pumped up the tires and rode. The old tube had to give out sometime.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 24, 2018)

I ride my black fenderless Iver almost every night. I do 5-15mi on it each time. I love this bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2018)

Took a spin with my girl and Cody to grab some breakfast.


----------



## COB (Jun 24, 2018)

Nice night for a ride.


----------



## Sven (Jun 25, 2018)

*GREETINGS FROM  FARMVILLE , VIRGINIA*
I went down to see my and sister and brother -in-law { Hes the one I told ya about in* JAY81's Thread - Not Ready To Throw In the Towel Just Yet, But Not Sure Where To Go From Here..*.3rd year remission from cancer and now the diabetes thing and obesity}. He and I did a little riding ( 10 miles one day 17 the next) on the High Bridge Trail.

 

This is the LBS in Farmville. Mostly Bike rentals, but does have accessories for sale and I guess they they do small repairs.


 



 

 


 

Crossing the High Bridge,  Bill { my Bro in law} ain't doing too bad for a guy that got radiation shot through his system earlier that morning for some heart imaging.


 
Day 2 west end of the trail heading toward Farmville. The { abandoned } town of Prospect  , Feed store / other buildings , the train station

 
ol skool bus


 
road block


 
Billy coming in hot


 
Day 1 in Farmville Time to chill with Bill.
It was a great ride. Going back in the fall to finish the trail ( east of Farmville )up


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2018)

I rode down to meet @Cory to ride to 602 coffee which has free Wi-Fi 


 

 
 I am riding my Western Flyer heavy duty north at this point of the day.


----------



## Cory (Jun 25, 2018)

@tripple3 and I on a 6 A.M. coffee run. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2018)

I am at Woody’s in Sunset Beach having breakfast after going as far north as I could and staying  by the water


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm home.
Big Ride on the heavy Western Flyer.
I rode all the way down to the end of the Balboa Peninsula; turned around and headed home.
Last pic is mapometer pic of my route riding; no running.


 

 

 

 

 

 
That's 57.93 miles.
Tons O Fun!


----------



## Sven (Jun 25, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I'm home.
> Big Ride on the heavy Western Flyer.
> I rode all the way down to the end of the Balboa Peninsula; turned around and headed home.
> Last pic is mapometer pic of my route riding; no running.
> ...



*Great Job!*


----------



## SKPC (Jun 25, 2018)

Got out today for 2.5 hrs on the Carbon Ibis.   2300 feet of climbing,  100% single-track, around 14mi. Beautiful late day ride.....


----------



## sccruiser (Jun 25, 2018)

8:00 pm in Cali. Feeling blessed.


----------



## mrg (Jun 26, 2018)

Drove the van over to the care show tonight then rode the bikes around.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 26, 2018)

After some bar swapping this morning, I rode my rust junkie special on some errands.
1939 Twinbar


----------



## Sven (Jun 26, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> After some bar swapping this morning, I rode my rust junkie special on some errands.
> 1939 Twinbar
> View attachment 829710 View attachment 829711 View attachment 829712



 Let me get this straight. You rode almost 58 miles yesterday on your heavy Western Flyer, and this morning your on the Rust Junkie and rode around town. I know you said your legs were okay. Your hind quarters aren't tender today?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 26, 2018)

Sven said:


> Let me get this straight. You rode almost 58 miles yesterday on your heavy Western Flyer, and this morning your on the Rust Junkie and rode around town. I know you said your legs were okay. Your hind quarters aren't tender today?



Nope.
That particular saddle I really love.
Conditioning my hind quarters as you call them, took many miles of riding.
I remember; keep pedaling.
Saddle is key. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-saddle-is-key-for-long-rides.124255/


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 26, 2018)

This bike needed new bars for my comfort on my ride to the cyclone coaster Shelby invasion Sunday 
1935 Flying Cloud camelback Roadster 


 

 

 
 I need to go through the rear wheel again; I may just run a different wheel.
 I have never had a New Departure slip.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 27, 2018)

Sven said:


> View attachment 829066 View attachment 829083
> *GREETINGS FROM  FARMVILLE , VIRGINIA*
> I went down to see my and sister and brother -in-law { Hes the one I told ya about in* JAY81's Thread - Not Ready To Throw In the Towel Just Yet, But Not Sure Where To Go From Here..*.3rd year remission from cancer and now the diabetes thing and obesity}. He and I did a little riding ( 10 miles one day 17 the next) on the High Bridge Trail.View attachment 829084
> 
> ...



singularly nice outing and photoset  
worth an honorable mention, or even a thread of its own


----------



## fattyre (Jun 27, 2018)

Dockless bike share coming to the local bike path. Things could get interesting.


----------



## Sven (Jun 27, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> singularly nice outing and photoset
> worth an honorable mention, or even a thread of its own



Thanks


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2018)

1936 Electric
30 miles in my lowest gear heaviest cruiser.
Lovely day.


 

 

 

 


 Five dollar spaghetti lunch.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 27, 2018)

Will be taking the fastback/zep to Columbia Mo. in a couple weeks, trying to get use to riding it, before the vintage ride!


----------



## SKPC (Jun 27, 2018)

Ibis Carbon today. Did a big one last night with one of my riding buddies (3400 feet of climbing), and tonight I got out solo for around 2800 more.   It's been so good, we rode till 9:45 last night...beautiful at elevation..


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 28, 2018)

Mexican Retails


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 28, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Mexican Retails
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 28, 2018)

Oops 
Rentals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 28, 2018)

I bought this 56 Corvette off its original owner a couple month ago and decided to take it out for a spin on our local bike trail .i believe it to be all original even the tires with the exception of the rear rack I put on it and the seat


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 28, 2018)

I pulled out my Velvet deLuxe with intentions of taking a short ride down to the beach; but I ended up going further than yesterday.


 

 
 This is the far end of Sunset Beach looking back at the water tower.

 Below is a picture of Ed who is a cross country rider since 1997 



 

 

 

 Some of the members here are better with photography than I. I have a hard time picking  which one has better lighting etc. 



 

 

 

 

 
 I got home and reached for my phone to take a picture of my ice cream sandwich and it had fallen out of my pocket. I was extraordinarily blessed today to have found it in the street on Brookhurst in front of the gas station.
 That is the last hill home and I did have my feet on the handlebars when it happened.
 I need to be more careful which pocket I put my phone in.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 28, 2018)

Rode the 49 Schwinn [ Mr. Bones] this afternoon before cutting the lawn. Smooth riding bike.

 

 

 .


----------



## SKPC (Jun 28, 2018)

Rode the Hawthorne over to a buddies to work on his Elgin project.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## the tinker (Jun 29, 2018)

Took the Road Ranger out for it's first major ride since completing it. Gave it a test run earlier today and gave the old boy a real workout tonight.  Easy riding bike compared to others I've owned. Saddle got uncomfortable towards the end. Worked on this bike all morning so I could ride it today, it was worth it.

  Tried to do that hand gesture Tripple3 always does. I don't know what it means, maybe I shouldn't have done it.....Probably some California, hippy thing. Hope I am not in trouble.......


This creek goes by my house, I like living out here, very peaceful compared to our other house.

  No one else on the road, just the way I like it.

 

 

 For those of you on the Cabe that never get into the country, or forest, you probably wonder where lumber comes from. You look around your home center or lumberyard and say to yourself. " I wonder where boards come from?" Well, here's your answer, boards grow on the sides of trees. I took a couple photos for the uninformed, of "Board Trees." This is where lumber comes from.Notice how they grow out of the sides of the trees.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 29, 2018)

the tinker said:


> Tried to do that hand gesture Tripple3 always does. I don't know what it means, maybe I shouldn't have done it.....Probably some California, hippy thing. Hope I am not in trouble.......



You can't get in trouble with us, were cool....
With your index finger extended like that, it's sign language for "I Love You"
Turn it around to the person you're saying it to.
The sign I do is Hawaiian "Hang Loose" 
Your post is great. 
I have never even thought about where lumber comes from. HA!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 29, 2018)

With my pals

@tripple3


----------



## SKPC (Jun 29, 2018)

Rode the Ibis with my buddy Chip.   Climbed and descended around 2300 feet.   It was chilly up higher at the 9000 foot level.  Late in the day on friday's usually delivers great riding with little or no bike traffic at all.  Lovely evening in the mountains, even though 20 degrees cooler today.....


----------



## the tinker (Jun 30, 2018)

Took 8 Ball out this morning, before it got too hot for me.

 Stopped at the Antique stores. 

 These bikes were for sale. After seeing "California " prices here on the CABE, I guess these bikes would be a good deal to some. This red Schwinn was 45 bucks. Nice solid rider. It's  S7's look rusty, but from experience I know they would clean up fine. This bike is a deal and I am temped to buy it. Late fifties, I'd say. 

 

 

 

  Then a basic girl's Schwinn for 45. This would clean up nice for the wife , but she has her 50's Fair Lady.

 

 Last but least is this old girl. I think this one was 40. Nice rack on her.....As rusty as it looks, a soak in a derusting solution of your choice would make her look like new.

 

 Back in the 80's I couldn't give these bike away for free. Now, even these are seldom seen in the antique stores and worthy to post.

Here's some other stuff . Dig the lawn sprinkler for 10 bucks....



Here's a lawn sprinkler.



 

 


Time to go home.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 30, 2018)

small town America stuff.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 30, 2018)

The Ibis.  Ascended and descended 3600 feet in 21 miles today on some brutal pitches.   Coolish temperatures.  Not many riders were out up at the higher elevations.  Here, you have to be able or like climbing to get around up high...   Edit: You have to pay a price and suffer through some of the climbing, but we are rewarded with the downhill.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 30, 2018)

I took a Whiz.


----------



## ADVHOG (Jul 1, 2018)

Rode my '45 Elgin to my "rental" house for a little Sunday roofing. 90° here again today!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 1, 2018)

SKPC said:


> The Ibis.  Ascended and descended 3600 feet in 21 miles today on some brutal pitches.   Coolish temperatures.  Not many riders were out up at the higher elevations. You have to like to climb around here to get around...
> View attachment 832251
> View attachment 832252
> View attachment 832250




That’s a huge day.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 1, 2018)

good morning from the hill! 43 rollfast roadster.


----------



## Sven (Jul 1, 2018)

Bought this '79 Suburban at an estate sale, for $22.50, earlier this morning. I figured the seat and rear rack were worth that much. The other reason was,  this would be my first 5 speed Shimano Front Freewheel System. For some weird reason, the FFS intrigues me. Just something off the wall and it was not a popular option.


 
I got it home,  pumped up the tires, made sure I had some sort of braking. and rode it around my neighborhood for a while.
I know some people hate the FFS ,which Sheldon Brown quoted as saying "A solution in search of a problem".
I have never had a bike shift so smoothly.  It's been sitting for years in a basement work shop , so it needs some fine tuning and cleaning. Other than that, like they say " Dat Sh#t is Nice!!"


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 1, 2018)

rode my 1983 Centurion yesterday. this is the first nice bike I ever bought, paid $450.00 for it brand new . changed out the drop bars a couple years ago since I don't bend the way I used to.... I just did the same thing to my mountain bike. took off the front derailleur and 53 tooth chainring since my bonzai downhill days are long past. rode to Niles and down the creek a ways, about 15 miles total. haven't done much distance lately and need to get back out there.

I don't have a fancy camera phone so I have no action pics.


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 1, 2018)

Grandson is getting learned real goodlike. First we changed an inner tube. Next, thanks to an 11 tooth cog from @iverjhsn, we brought this heavyweight down in its gearing once again  The last change was to a 22 tooth front sprocket. We had to take a couple of links out for that.


 
We did 5 miles today. We rode up to the BMX track. The dad running the show liked the bikes and asked to take our picture. As always, Ari said, "Check out the horn!"


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 1, 2018)

The pictures are slightly out of order. 
 I rode my Flying Cloud over 48 miles today. I always notice how far @bulldog1935 rides in a week;  I pedaled  178 miles in my four rides this week.
 Wednesday bike weighs 52 pounds; Thursday bike weighs only 39 pounds.
 I haven’t got around to weighing my Western Flyer yet but it’s probably close to 50 pounds. 
 I am having a blast.
 Enjoy the ride!


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jul 1, 2018)

With tears in my eyes I post these final pictures from the Prairie State...

 

 

 

 

 

 



 as _Mrs. friend_ and I loaded up the two _friendetts_ and all our worldly possessions and moved to sunny Florida.

Here's us u-haulin' through southern Alabama...





However my grief is assuaged by the fact that we moved to Venice Fl, a place that provides fantastic biking opportunities...

Legacy Trail (built on the old Seaboard rail line, was used by Ringling Brothers Circus to shuttle between it's winter facilities in Sarasota and Venice)

 



Highway 41 overpass...





That's a fish hanging from that branch about 30 feet up...





Robert's Bay...



 



Looking forward to riding some old bikes in a cool, new location as we start this new chapter in our lives.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 1, 2018)

I just picked up this Western Flyer 10 speed yesterday, and spent a little time tuning it up today for its first ride. A thunderstorm just passed though the area, and temporarily provided a little relief to the heat wave we are experiencing.  I was already wet from sweat and in need of a shower so I decided to head out for a wet ride in some cooler temperatures.

This weekend the town has its annual festival. As I was riding down a local bike path, I saw this blockade. (What, Really?........ You're going to block a commonly used bike path on fourth of July weekend?) Oh well, no one was doing there job and attending the gate. The storm must have scared all the suburbanites away. That's not my fault, so I kept on going. I would have thought the beer drinkers would have at least pulled though it under the tents. A over empowered safety patrol must have cleared everyone out. (The storm only lasted about 15 minutes).





This is what I encountered along the way, (A Ghost Carnival).













Unfortunately, the escape on the other end was blocked off more thoroughly, so I couldn't complete the loop I had planned. Up until this point the trail was blocked off several times, but I could ride around the gates. I wasn't prepared to climb a fence today. They were serious about no one getting around this one, and extended it borders all the way to the river.









I had to turn around, and go back the way I first came.

By the time I got home, the sun was already peeking back though the clouds.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 1, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> ... I rode my Flying Cloud over 48 miles today. I always notice how far @bulldog1935 rides in a week;  I pedaled  178 miles in my four rides this week.
> Wednesday bike weighs 52 pounds; Thursday bike weighs only 39 pounds.
> I haven’t got around to weighing my Western Flyer yet but it’s probably close to 50 pounds.
> I am having a blast.
> Enjoy the ride!



it's cool you have that much time to ride, as the well as the weather for it.  You know from chasing roadies around, weight doesn't come into it unless you're doing a lot of climbing.
I've seen Tad pace his 55-lb Rollfast 18 mph with the group, and even win the 7-mi sprint.
I'm shooting to ride 100 mi/wk, which is about the calories I want to burn, happy when work lets me do it, and like it better when I can beat that.  Good news, my average is closer to 125 mi/wk this summer.  When you rack up miles at the rate of 6000+/year, there's a bit of maintenance that goes into it, also.

Around here the humidity is high, and the sun is brutal by 11am, so gotta fit in morning rides.
My 24-mi neighborhood loop is a 1200' climb, but it's not safe in work-commute hours.  I like knocking 30mi at a time on the greenway, which I can do under 2 hours including a banana stop - can also work that into an office run, which is a dozen blocks from the trailhead.
Riding distance is about persistence.  If you're in the zone at 25 miles, you won't hit another wall until about 65 mi, and then it's because you've burned about 4000 calories.
The cool thing about burning calories, it doesn't matter how fast you go, only how far - the same distance is the same amount of work whether you go fast or slow - you're even burning calories when you're coasting, because your respiration and pulse are still up (it takes several minutes to tach down).

We had a really good coffee stop this morning, and really great conversation with Daniel, Mark, Sol, and Lou - we solved all the world's problems and covered all kinds of history
It's cool to be able to do what you like and what keeps you healthy with good friends.

When my daughter started out, 10 miles was taxing
then 15 mi.
She crossed 25 the same day she crossed 20, without knowing it.
She was excited and exclaimed - hey!!! that was easy


----------



## SKPC (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Jul 2, 2018)

@MarkKBike .....I think the reason no-one was around was the sign at the entrance!  All the fun things that were "prohibited" by the organizers were the very things that you need for a good festival!. Even the band left...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 2, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> You know from chasing roadies around, weight doesn't come into it unless you're doing a lot of climbing.



It makes a difference to me.
On Wed, I rode My Electric weighing in at 52 lbs.
I weighed it with my suitcase scale.
Gear is 1" pitch 22/10 easy pedaling.
Thursday I hopped on my Velvet DeLuxe.
39 Lbs., no frills or fenders. Big Gear 1" pitch 26/10
I was _Flying._
At the end of the day; my heavier bikes tire me out more.
Most riders _Lose _weight on their bikes to go farther faster; there _must be a Reason......


 

 _


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 2, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> It makes a difference to me.
> On Wed, I rode My Electric weighing in at 52 lbs.
> I weighed it with my suitcase scale.
> Gear is 1" pitch 22/10 easy pedaling.
> ...



it's the inertia thing.  Of course gearing and spinning affects how you're putting out to maintain a speed - you can tire yourself out either mashing or over-spinning.  The zone is somewhere in between, and this is the advantage of multiple gears. 
But once a mass gets moving, it wants to keep moving, and doesn't take much to keep it there.  With more weight, acceleration costs more, and climbing, by definition is accelerating against gravity.  This is one reason just having lighter wheels improves the nature of a bike - the wheels are easier to accelerate, which means they're also easier to climb.  But all things being flat, mass just keeps you going - and speeds you up if you're going downhill.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 2, 2018)

Yes BD1935!  I tend to hang lightweight, 3-spd wheelsets on these old balloon frames & forks. Sometimes seen as politically incorrect, hopping up old bikes to go fast is cool...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 2, 2018)

Road-Trip Velvet DeLuxe to the Foothills for a ride...


 

 

 

 



and lunch...



 


Slime in the tube works for goat heads.
Great solution @rustjunkie


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 2, 2018)

No riding around here for a while. The smoke from the fires is really bad.hate to have to chew the air before I breathe it.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 2, 2018)

'65 Newsboy Special


----------



## SKPC (Jul 2, 2018)

Standard late loop tonight on the Ibis carbon. not a cool as an old bike.  High 60's temperatures for xln't climbing conditions. Getting dry fast...we need rain...


----------



## mrg (Jul 3, 2018)

38 in front of a 38 (Assie) Chevy car/truck

 View attachment 833495


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 3, 2018)

Got a quick ride in on my 1936 Packard to the Home Depot to the most dreaded Aisle ever for me; plumbing....


 




 



 You will have to wait for the CABE to come back up to see how many trips I had to make back to the Home Depot.
 Maybe I will be blessed again and stop my leaking toilets.


----------



## Cory (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy 4th of July!
I'm riding down to the beach on my 57 WASP. Meeting up with @tripple3 for our annual sunrise ride. Were in Surf City USA


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 4, 2018)

Rode my Arrow around yesterday. It felt like 100 degrees outside. I almost melted off the bike after one mile.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2018)

Cory said:


> Happy 4th of July!
> I'm riding down to the beach on my 57 WASP. Meeting up with @tripple3 for our annual sunrise ride. Were in Surf City USAView attachment 833704


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy Independence Day. I am pedaling my 1936 Electric around.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 4, 2018)

I am officially jealous and wish I was there guys!


----------



## frank 81 (Jul 4, 2018)

Rode the 48 Snyder Today.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Finally serviced this bike then took it out for a short check ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Jul 4, 2018)

Rode over to the Space Center


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 4, 2018)

Tacoma waterfront. Mt Rainier in the background.


----------



## cds2323 (Jul 4, 2018)

Took the fenderless 39 Hawthorne on the trail to South Haven to view fireworks.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 5, 2018)

I've had a busy week or so riding here and in France, hope you'll overlook the lateness in posting.
Visited the Velo Vintage Anjou event in Saumur with friends, rode the Rochester on our official ride.....



Also rode the Moulton.....



and the Ciclos Minaco.....



Great time, great event, 8,500 riders on vintage bicycles over the 3 days.....














Then on Sunday it was the 58th annual Benson Veteran Cycle Rally, over 200 pre '36 machines, riding 15 miles in blistering heat.
Not a good combination with so much tweed!










My friend Jaume visited from Mallorca, he rode my Rochester and I was on my velo 'Inconnu'.....



I think he really enjoyed it!



Back to the here and now, rode the Minaco to work and back yesterday.....







It's still very warm over here, hope you enjoyed your 4th. July celebrations, happy riding people!


----------



## SKPC (Jul 5, 2018)

Rode a few bikes the last two or three days.  But the Colson got the most attention yesterday in a town over-run with plastic mountain bikes.....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 5, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> I am officially jealous and wish I was there guys!



yeah, that overcast sure looked inviting


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 5, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> I've had a busy week or so riding here and in France, hope you'll overlook the lateness in posting.
> Visited the Velo Vintage Anjou event in Saumur with friends, rode the Rochester on our official ride.....
> View attachment 834200
> Also rode the Moulton.....
> ...



they definitely Get bikes in France


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 5, 2018)

Yesterday we stopped to cool our feet in Lake Michigan, north of Oak Street Beach, Chicago. Gretchen road her late 80’s Trimble, I road my mid 60’s Raleigh Twenty.View attachment 834225


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 5, 2018)

1934 Flying Cloud to meet @Cory for a early morning beach ride.
We bumped into a friend.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 5, 2018)

I pulled my 1936 Clipper out to enjoy the beautiful summer day and make a small deposit at the bank for some bills.
 I am still getting used to the “tick“ in this bike because of the trip meter. I can get into the rhythm though.
 I also have to be conscious of the split seat tube when I ride it.
Dick Wiessner must have been doing some quick counter-steering hip-drop turns....


----------



## SKPC (Jul 5, 2018)

Got out late for a couple hours.....climbed and descended around 2700 feet.  Beautiful up at higher elevation with warmer temps.  Ran into a small group near the top early, but saw no one else during the descent...I was really on it tonight.........


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 6, 2018)

Got done mowing yesterday!
Decided to give my OG (49) Monark built Airman a ride!!!


----------



## JRE (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 6, 2018)

1935 Velvet DeLuxe on some errands.
 The little chirp squeak is back.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 6, 2018)

Took the Shelby cruiser out. No one else on the road.







Stopped by a dead tree. Hung out for awhile....

He had a nasty fungus thing going....

The Shelby decided to fall over.....

Came home and hung out with a gnome that I know.... I carved him outta a hunk of walnut.....


----------



## mrg (Jul 6, 2018)

Oh, Sorry, just day dreaming, back to reality! Not too long of a ride today,  you know it’s not the temperature it’s the Brutal  10% humidity , don’t think that was even the high!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 6, 2018)

Too dang hot to ride. Too hot to work on bikes! Been inside all day, hoping to take a spin later tonight.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jul 6, 2018)

i rode the Floval Flyer!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Jul 6, 2018)

Rode the mtb on the hand-built singletrack down low in the shade late this eve when cooler temps came along...


----------



## fattyre (Jul 6, 2018)

Got a break from the heat in Chicago today.  Rode the lake front and enjoyed the perfect weather.  Also stopped in Cycle Smithy and checked out some bikes.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2018)

I dig this 1936 Clipper and got it out this morning to Garage sale my way to the Swap Meet....












I asked if I could ride that; He said "Sure, go ahead"
I hopped on and rode it Up one aisle and Down the other.
It's not something I want; but I rode it.






Happy Saturday.
Enjoy the ride!


----------



## frank 81 (Jul 7, 2018)

Rode the   Prewar Lightweight Today.


----------



## JRE (Jul 7, 2018)

Took the Hawthorn out on the local bike/ walking trail


----------



## SKPC (Jul 7, 2018)

Rode this bike late today.  Hot & dry in the mountains....


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 7, 2018)

My 41 Colson on a combined group ride. Spectacular weather today!


----------



## JRE (Jul 7, 2018)

Nice I almost rode my 1950 Colson Special today.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 8, 2018)

Morning ride on the red bike yesterday.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2018)

*Happy Sunday!
Another beautiful warm Cycling Day.*
















1936 Clipper again.
Its still new to me.
I think of the original owner on this 1; every time I look at it.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-clipper-cwc-double-bar.133565/


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 8, 2018)

Got about 10 miles in this morning on klunkadelic.just laced in some nice lightweight araya hoops on the atom drums last night.had to drill the wheels for the 12g spokes.turned out sweet.og schwinn studs will be removed and sold.ill put some new studded blackwell's on it today.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 8, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (Jul 8, 2018)

Took my 1940 Colson Goodyear Hi Way Patrol barn find out for a ride in the neighborhood to enjoy the nice weather. Just put on Torrington jeweled pedals that I found at a local auction.





Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jul 8, 2018)

Took my '71 Collegiate to the beach today.  Here we are at the Nokomis drawbridge...


----------



## fattyre (Jul 8, 2018)

Inspired by some of the longer rides I’ve seen here recently I decided to ride my 41 Schwinn with some buddies that are training for a multi day off road bike packing ride.   Figured my heavy bike would fit right in.  Fun ride, perfect weather.  My domestiques even carried water, a tube and pump for me, lol.    Great way to get a good beat down.  Heavy single speed bikes are no joke after a couple of hours.  Don't need todo this again!


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 8, 2018)

Took a little ride to the local café with my little girl! That's a 24" frame with 28" wheels!


Dad (me) had to ride the Ladies' Swift due to the coaster brakes. Kids today!!



This Swift actually has a front rod brake with a Perry coaster rear. It is a nicer rider than the Raleigh. Today's ride was the first I've taken on it. Eureka, California 64 degrees.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 8, 2018)

Took a short ride down the street.



Tried to take a picture of 3 big carp that were all side by side in the creek from the bridge,



but 2 of them scared off just as I snapped the photo.



One stayed.
Now as I look at this photo it looks like a little Small Mouth in the middle, little to the right of the photo. This creek is loaded with fish and the water is clear.

Seen lots of minnows and another Small Mouth Bass  too.                    Yelled "Hi" to the horse.



Beautiful day!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2018)

I rode my 1936 Electric up to Orange for the Circle City Ride.
Great time and great food and great ride.








Over the 405 Freeway is the last stretch before the Ice Cream Sandwich reward.








About 40 miles round-trip.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 8, 2018)

Rode the Ibis with a buddy today..Hot, dry and dirty trail conditions.... T-storms developed behind us and unloaded after we got back...2700 feet of climbing..


----------



## JRE (Jul 8, 2018)

Took the 1950 Colson Special out for a sort ride tonight around the neighborhood.


----------



## frank 81 (Jul 9, 2018)

Rode the Mercury Today.


----------



## Cory (Jul 9, 2018)

Late morning coffee run on my 1957 Schwinn WASP. The weather down here on the beach is about 75 degrees with a breeze. Got myself some kind of nitro cold brew coffee thing that the girl at the shop recommended and a wild berry vanilla nutrition bar, not sure what that is either. LOL. Both are delicious however[emoji23]



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2018)

I rode all four of these bikes over to take pictures of them and list them on orange county craigslist 
















 A neighbor is moving away and asked if I could help out since they know I am a bike guy. 
 The 2 Huffys  are listed at $50 each 
 The first one pictured sold for $40 almost immediately. It is a crazy bike world we ride in.
 GT Traffic 1.0  $100 with a flat tire


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2018)

I needed some medicine for our kitties from the veterinary  so I took my Velvet DeLuxe.
Pomegranate bush in season.
This bike is much like a gun.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jul 9, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> This bike is much like a gun




It makes a loud noise when you play with it?


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 9, 2018)

He had a tough work out at UFC
LOVE the ride home



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jul 9, 2018)

Nice evening at the car show


----------



## Sven (Jul 10, 2018)

*Once again..Greetings from the High Bridge Trail, Brurkesville , VA*
Bill and I made the last leg of the trail ( about 15 miles with cutback ) from Paradise to the city limits of Burkesville, this past Sunday. There's not much to really see on this portion. It was a good run. We are looking at tackling the Capital Trail from RIchmond to Williamsburg..and the Virginia Creeper.



Found this fixer upper nestled in the woods next to the trail in Price . Bill rode on, while I explored 



















you can find anything on the HBT...even an old discarded kitchen sink.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 10, 2018)

Regular commute route, Wallingford to Warpsgrove, South Oxfordshire.
First shots in Wallingford.....










Other shots out in our unusually hot and dry countryside.....








At least there was a cooling breeze today.

Had a good turn out at Wallingford FoC yesterday, more than 20 machines in the end.
Most of these were ridden......








Man it was hot!


----------



## gtflyte (Jul 10, 2018)

unloaded these 5 CCM Bikes from the Bicycle show I participated in.Peddled around the block before putting away .
27 Flyer 



23 Flyer


53 Club Racer 3 Speed


38 Road Racer


52 Club Racer 9 Speed


View attachment 836846
Thanks Enjoy


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jul 10, 2018)

Rode the Monark/WF up the Legacy Trail, almost to Sarasota.

Florida scrub country...




Goliath tortoises (don't _ef _with 'em, they're protected)...














Historic railroad trestle...





Near Sarasota...





The payoff...





Bird Bay Latin Market, good stuff!  (salsa roja es muy caliente!)


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 10, 2018)

I took my Columbia for a spin this evening.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 10, 2018)

gtflyte said:


> unloaded these 5 CCM Bikes from the Bicycle show I participated in.Peddled around the block before putting away .
> 27 Flyer
> View attachment 836842
> 23 FlyerView attachment 836854
> ...



Thanks, I enjoyed, very much!


----------



## Sven (Jul 11, 2018)

Yesterday, I needed to go to the Amish market for some tomatoes. So I made some adjustments to my newly acquired, sitting for years, '79 FF system Suburban, loaded it up and  drove the the trail head. The day was nice so I went to the trails end and stop to check out things in Charlotte Hall along the way. I turned around and headed back to the market pick up my produce. its a little over 10 miles.

*SHARE THE TRAIL*



*Site of Maryland's first hospital*



*'WATER IS NOT SAFE FOR DRINKING"*




*In front of the White House*



*Someones flag display



Mile Post 17, nearing the market.*



*KABOOM!* * Rear tire blowout, shortly after picking up my produce and heading back.


*

*All in all, it was a nice 10 mile journey . 7 miles riding the bike and 3 pushing it. I should have known better to to ride on those old tires. *

*But the mission got completed.


*


----------



## Sven (Jul 11, 2018)

I rode my '55 Corvette ( its a dual issued # either 1955 or 1957, but until proved other wise , mine is the 1955 one) back to the market. I owed this Amish woman a few bucks for yesterdays produce. No blow outs or any excitement today.




*Dig this rig, a buggy and trailer. I have seen these towing a boat on trailer similar to this. The buggy is equipped with LED lights. *

*We aren't blessed with Tripple3's  IT'S-IT Mint Ice Cream Treats  , here.  We do  have Whoopie pies available. There's probably enough sugar in one of those  to give anyone a severe tachycardia.*


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 11, 2018)

Ridin’’ The Greenway on my 36 Colson TRM Convertable


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 11, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Regular commute route, Wallingford to Warpsgrove, South Oxfordshire.
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



did you joust against the Black Knight (Ivanhoe)?  
and we got your hot


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 11, 2018)

Been riding a lot between welcome summer rains - just haven't posted in awhile.
Two great long-distance coffee rides over the weekend.
Stevo and his daughter on Saturday.  We rode in to meet Tiffany's Saturday morning group, but just when we got there, Lou texted she had called it for 20% threat of wet streets.
So we went into Pearl for coffee.  They were on the steel Santana tandem. 
(Lindsay has the cool watermelon helmet)


 Market days was setting up in Pearl, and there was a vendor with fresh Fredericksburg peaches - don't know if you've ever had a fresh peach on a bike ride, but nothing tastes better - but they weren't allowed to sell before 9am, and we were shooting to get back to Castle Hills by then.  
With them on the tandem, had to ride my Moser to chase them into downtown, and my daughter stood us up - must have been a late Friday.



rode the '57 Lenton on Sunday, again from Steve's house.
Got to ride with Lou on Sunday, and won't get that privilege for the rest of the month - he's off to France, to watch The Tour, eat too much - and a special stop in Lyon hoping to find obscure brackets for his Charrel.



At the end of our 9-ball tournament, Steve said he'd be practicing before next week...
here's a little billiards lubricant @fordmike65 needs to sample



Just got in today from knocking out 30 mi on the greenway in wonderful overcast (plus almost cool and only moderately humid for a summer morning here).
With all our rain over the past week, Salado marsh has a flowing channel, some wet spots over the trail, and a little portage required, all adding to the adventure.



'74 International



On the way out, I did make the portage under the railroad trestle



but on the way back - oops, it's bottom bracket deep - ok for the the BB, it's labyrinth-sealed SKF - but I had to stop and wring out my socks


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 11, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> did you joust against the Black Knight (Ivanhoe)?
> and we got your hot



Nobody stops me from crossing Wallingford bridge of a morning, nobody Sir!!!


----------



## Cory (Jul 11, 2018)

Coffee run this A.M. on my 1950 Schwinn Klunker with @tripple3. Surf City USA!






Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2018)

Happy 7-Eleven day. 
 I will be going out to down Slurpee‘s pretty soon


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2018)

1934 Flying Cloud to 7/11 for a birthday Slurpee and dogs; and another....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 11, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 837317
> 
> View attachment 837318
> 
> ...



happy birthday


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> happy birthday



Not mine; 7-Eleven's Birthday 51 years old now....


----------



## SKPC (Jul 11, 2018)

*Ibis.*>  Got pinned down in a T-storm for 30 minutes under a big pine tree half way up,  so waited it out and finished up with 2500 feet of climbing and around 18mi..nice dirt today.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2018)

My bike hut is a lil crowded right now so I look at my Bikes considering if I would sell it....
NFS this one is mine.
1936 Packard single-bar Roadster long wheelbase grocery gettin’ fin carrying  Beach Cruiser


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 11, 2018)

Took this one out for the evening ride. My wife says all these bikes and you take the “jalopy”. It’s a great rider. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xmtnrider (Jul 12, 2018)

I recently got my first B6. I usually like prewar bikes mostly, but I gotta say it’s a really plush ride and I love the color combo. Any idea what year it is?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 12, 2018)

I rode my double bar Tiki cruiser to the carpool location for work.
 I rode  it home too.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 12, 2018)

Took a short spin to the post office on this old boy.  Then, I stared at it for awhile


----------



## SKPC (Jul 13, 2018)

And then the Carbon Ibis MTB today.  Got out early solo for around 3,200 feet of climbing and descending.  3-1/2 hour ride...,,


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 13, 2018)

What a great day on my 1936 Clipper down to ride some Wedge waves; and then ride to lunch in Huntington Beach with Bike buddies!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 13, 2018)

Took a ride down to the Wedge in Newport Beach.


Mark's new CWC double bar roadster looks to be a very capable beach cruiser.



Dial W for high surf.


Unless you happen to be fishing from the rocks.



Tripple3 takes to the waves like a fish out of water.



Cowabunga man!
He's in there somewhere.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 14, 2018)

I rode my Packard garage sailing this morning in Fountain Valley and bumped into mountain bike racer Larry Pritchard 
 I found a few fun things that I don’t need.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 14, 2018)

Took part in the Witney Carnival parade over here in Oxfordshire. I was supporting the 'Windrush Bike Project' as part of their "float"; actually a ragged, joyous peloton of cyclists of all ages, persuasions and abilities.
I was riding the Rochester, seen here against the backdrop of St. Mary's church in Witney.....





We won a prize and were presented with a cheque by the Lady Mayoress.

No doubt it was our style that won the day. As effortlessly displayed below by Mr. H. atop his 1890  'Tower' cross framed safety, made in Wolverhampton......






Not the best weather to be riding in tweed again, but not everyday I get to ride behind a pipe band!
Enjoy your rides.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 14, 2018)

Wanted to ride the Shelby, but the front tire was still flat. Gotta get on the wife to fix it.  Rode Mr. Murray instead.  Rode down to the crick and stopped on the bridge. Said "Hi" to Mr. Bass and his pals. Seen three of them.


----------



## mrg (Jul 14, 2018)

Wow, on the go morning till dark, too many things today, (5 events), two of them were Moon Eyes  open house then grand opening of the LA County fire museum, great cars & trucks all day!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 15, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## the tinker (Jul 15, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 838279
> 
> View attachment 838280
> 
> ...



This is sooooo funny! This new feature we have to enlarge parts of photos. Look in the background  at picture # 7.  It reminds me of Kate Smith singing "When The Moon Comes Over The Mountain!"


----------



## Ridemore (Jul 15, 2018)

the tinker said:


> It reminds me of Kate Smith singing "When The Moon Comes Over The Mountain!"



OK, here ya go....


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Out on the 'new' Cycles Morot today; I'm guessing this is the first time it's been ridden in many decades. 
I managed to snap the front brake cable whilst pre-ride tinkering, so I've temporarily removed the whole assembly; it still has a rear coaster brake that slowly slows you down!
All shots around the backstreets of Wallingford, although you could almost imagine I'm in some sleepy French village in this heat.....













Needs a little more fettling, but rolls lovely.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 15, 2018)

Rode the green Ranger about one block and the saddle got loose. Bolt broke on spring. 



 Went back home and got 8 Ball.


Rode by the church and someone was getting married.






Stopped by the neighbor's horses.






Nice afternoon for a ride!


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 15, 2018)

Great break in the recent heat today for the Bluz Cruz in Denver. Rode the Shelby Rex.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 15, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Rode the Shelby Rex.



Awesome bike; and a great line-up!
Today I left on my 1935 Velvet DeLuxe to ride to church.







I sit outside with my bike next to me.
I saw my mom there and gave her a Hug.
I rode away towards the Santa Ana River trail through Talbert Park, and Balboa Penn. end.
The lil' squeek  came back consistent after the dirt paths; for the rest of the ride.











 I am 20+ miles in here, going to Huntington now. The boardwalk is much more crowded on the weekend and not for going too quickly, plenty to watch, out for.
This is Linda. She is a Prof. at Long Beach, enjoys her summers roller skating in her bikini in Newport and Huntington Beach.








I rode to the bridge and watched some foil boards ride waves into the channel.
I stopped for a snack at Del Taco and my total was $3.33 just out of sheer randomness.
Marty @cyclingday asked me to watch this Plumeria for this to happen.









38 miles along the coast most of the day is a wonderful ride.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 15, 2018)

Redneck Sunday night ride! 
"Think we're going to need a bigger bike"!! 
Thank god I was wearing my helmet and goggles!!!! Lol


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 15, 2018)

I took GI Joe's bike on the first extended test ride, since overhauling everything, about 12 miles, rides great, it has a temporary seat while I look for leather to recover the original one.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jul 15, 2018)

*Chris glad to see you are still ridin..And I have looked at that Caddy since it first got to San Anselmo and Carlton was in town up the hill at the neighbors house ,,house sittin you no where I live*


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 15, 2018)

It’s so freakin HOT!!!

Tried to cool off with a bike ride










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 15, 2018)

There's a gully in town with a wooden bridge...



...and the sun beat down. It got up to 66 degrees today. Whew!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 15, 2018)

Haven't ridden for a minute, but rolled out for dinner and a couple brews tonight. Blast this hot weather!


----------



## COB (Jul 16, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Haven't ridden for a minute, but rolled out for dinner and a couple brews tonight. Blast this hot weather!View attachment 839258
> View attachment 839267




Not a bad idea!


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 16, 2018)

"Seein' me and Julio and Coolio down by the school yard!"
These grandkids just won't let me get old. We rode to the school. We rode to the Coast Guard Housing. We rode to the radio station. I can't wait for tomorrow. We're gonna ride to the stables and visit the horses.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 16, 2018)

^^^^Good riding group above!     I took a short spin on the 33 Colson after doing some concrete work in the yard.....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 16, 2018)

I rode this one a bit after replacing the sand and gravel in the bottom bracket bearings with grease. 1937 Schwinn. rusted beaten bent and brazed. my buddy owns this and was riding this every day rain or shine for a couple years. now he rides a "late model" with smaller high pressure tires. going to rebuild the hub and add a few spokes to the rear wheel and try to find him some pedals that are not bent.


----------



## mrg (Jul 16, 2018)

Took the coaster Krate for a last ride before loading it into the new owner’s Nomad.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2018)

I rode my flying cloud down to meet @Cory , but the server is not uploading pics or something ...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2018)

Here, Let's try another way......


----------



## SKPC (Jul 17, 2018)

Got out on the *Ibis*>> mtb today early & solo.  Rained overnight, returning the perfect single-track climbing & descending conditions.  Warm temps @ 7000 feet, and much cooler up high at 10,000 feet for high-rev climbing..






3+ hrs in the saddle with 3,400 total feet of climbing in a pure, 100% singletrack loop.  Tacky and fast everywhere...


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 17, 2018)

it was late this afternoon when I finished bolting up the last few pieces-just had to take a shake-down ride...rode great. tomorrow I hook up the electrics and fine tune it for the San Francisco Rolling Relics ride at the end of the month.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2018)

Our Awesome computer fix-it guy @Dave Stromberger kept adjusting to get it right.
I rode my 1934 Flying Cloud down to meet @Cory to ride the beach to coffee.









This bike is dialed now and rider ready.


----------



## Cory (Jul 17, 2018)

On my WASP this morning with @tripple3. Rolling through Huntington Beach and having fun. 





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 17, 2018)

Wife rode her '38 Colson Screw Tank and I rode my '39 Monark 5 Bar


----------



## Cory (Jul 18, 2018)

Out again on my WASP cup holder. Its holding coffee today, big surprise. 
6 a.m. here and surfers are out.





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 18, 2018)

Happy hump day from the black Schwinn gang, surf city USA


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 18, 2018)

My 1942 Elgin Tiki cruiser has been parked for a couple minor things; that I fixed today and took it out on an errand.
 Fenderless drop stand clip....
 I really enjoy riding and looking at this bike.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Rode the Cycles Morot to work and back 



yesterday, regular 15 mile round trip.....
















Still needs more fettling, and let's just say that I won't be riding on this saddle again.
It looks cool, but comfortable it ain't!


----------



## anders1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Just got this one back on the road. Still not finished but I did take her for a spin today. Rides like a dream. Enjoy the ride my friends... Anthony


----------



## COB (Jul 18, 2018)

Took the Roadmaster out for a ride on this lovely day.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 18, 2018)

This bike rules!


----------



## mrg (Jul 18, 2018)

I have been having trouble loading pic’s also?, oh well, took a test ride on my project early 36 bent tank


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 19, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> ...
> View attachment 840093
> Still needs more fettling, and let's just say that I won't be riding on this saddle again.
> It looks cool, but comfortable it ain't!



A shame, it sure looks good - few saddles look better than B15, and I've found them to be the most invisible saddles I own - at least on an aggressive riding position.


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 19, 2018)

It was 20 years ago today...
Actually it was 30. The builder on the left Dave Moore and myself just before the ride for a Guinness TV special. 


This is Steve Gordon on the first ride for the Guinness Book. 



Dave built this bike in 1988 in his garage. The pedal on the left drives a sprocket via a chain. The pedal on the right does the same. It's a 10'1" wheel. Dave wanted ten feet, but was afraid to come up a quarter inch short, so he upped it. 
When asked to ride it for the broadcast, Steve said no way. I thought why not. Like Steve, I never rode it again.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 19, 2018)

That bike is awesome but I don’t think I would ride it.



 I don’t always stop at red lights, but when I do I take a picture of my bike.







 This super bright colored bird was just sitting on the fence as I rode by so I turned around to get another pic.







 Being passed by and angry roadie while snapping  shadow saddle shots.








 I rebuilt the rear wheel again yesterday cleaning and putting fresh grease; she still squeals during the ride; I think it’s just her nature.
 She would drive a good mechanic like @fordmike65  completely nuts.


----------



## Kstone (Jul 19, 2018)

I have been really sick for two months battling an autoimmune disease. Last night was my first real bike ride back. It was really hard. But I missed it and in grateful for a fun cruise in my favorite city.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Kstone said:


> I have been really sick for two months battling and autoimmune disease. Last night was my first real bike ride back. It was really hard. But I missed it and in grateful for a fun cruise in my favorite city.
> 
> View attachment 840433
> 
> ...



Good to see you back, and your always cool, colourful photos.
Hope your recovery progresses well!


----------



## SKPC (Jul 19, 2018)

^^^^^ 2nd that.  Take care of yourself Kstone, and c'mon back!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 19, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> A shame, it sure looks good - few saddles look better than B15, and I've found them to be the most invisible saddles I own - at least on an aggressive riding position.
> View attachment 840342



Don't get me wrong, it's a fantastic saddle, unfortunately this example is way past its best!
It's a Lycett 'Swallow', probably made by Brooks by the time it was manufactured.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 19, 2018)

took the 1937 Schwinn ba97 out for a spin


----------



## Duchess (Jul 19, 2018)

Took a break from refinishing some old furniture for the new house and went around the new neighborhood (I originally refinished the furniture and sealed it with Polycrylic. After 12 years, it yellowed, tinting the blue paint green. Lot of work to sand it off—rugged stuff). This is the marsh that surrounds our fairly hidden 1/4 mile driveway. Our loudest neighbors are now bullfrogs and great blue herons. Much better than the stoner degenerates at the last place.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 19, 2018)

This guy let me ride his super cool ramp painted like a wave.




@cyclingday  met me in balboa to ride to Woody’s for lunch in Sunset Beach 








 A couple awesome old bikes being ridden at the beach on a beautiful summer day.


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 19, 2018)

Cruising down to the waterfront with the lads.






We did about 6 miles today. Old town is graced by the Carson Mansion. He was the lumber baron of old. The house overlooks the marina where his ships would sail off loaded with redwood and fir. San Francisco was rebuilt after the 1906 earthquake and fire with lumber that came from the Eureka Bay.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 19, 2018)

Inspired by the spectacular ride up the Lacets de Montvernier in today's stage of the Tour de France,






I took a nice flat ride along the ocean front bike path. Lol!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 19, 2018)

Duchess said:


> Took a break from refinishing some old furniture for the new house and went around the new neighborhood (I originally refinished the furniture and sealed it with Polycrylic. After 12 years, it yellowed, tinting the blue paint green. Lot of work to sand it off—rugged stuff). This is the marsh that surrounds our fairly hidden 1/4 mile driveway. Our loudest neighbors are now bullfrogs and great blue herons. Much better than the stoner degenerates at the last place.
> 
> View attachment 840719



awesome-the 'cyclebomb' !


----------



## SKPC (Jul 19, 2018)

Rode the carbon Ibis mtb late today...about 2300 feet of climbing slo-mo in the heat..


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 19, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Inspired by the spectacular ride up the Lacets de Montvernier in today's stage of the Tour de France,View attachment 840848
> 
> View attachment 840849
> I took a nice flat ride along the ocean front bike path. Lol!
> View attachment 840847



You should have worn your 'maillot a pois' surely, lol!


----------



## buickmike (Jul 20, 2018)

mr.cycleplane said:


> took the 1937 Schwinn ba97 out for a spinView attachment 840644




Looks like u could use couple more of them green tanks


----------



## pedalpower17 (Jul 20, 2018)

...cuz Iron Mac used to like a cold one after a grueling six day race  (36 Davega - Reggie McNamara Roadster).  In a cool coincidence, the beer truck is a Mack!  I'm told from the late 30s.


----------



## Cory (Jul 20, 2018)

Early coffee run before going to yard/estate sales then off to my Antique mall for some work (yuk). On my 50 Schwinn Klunker today in Huntington Beach CA. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Jul 20, 2018)

All work and no play...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 20, 2018)

A basket on your bike is so very handy for errands and the like.
1936 Packard singlebar roadster
 By Colson of Elyria Ohio


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 20, 2018)

Took the Rocket for a spin around the neighborhood after a day of roofing.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 20, 2018)

Rode the Ibis tonight. Very few riders out on the trail as usual for a Friday late...


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 21, 2018)

Took Columbia Expert out for an early morning ride along Erie PA waterfront:


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 21, 2018)

My swap meet / garage sale picking ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KevinBrick (Jul 21, 2018)

1920 Speedway Special in Minocqua, WI


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 21, 2018)

Steve and I rode in to join Tiffany's group this morning.  Ended up being a very tiring day between our ride, Tiffany's charge from the top of Alamo Heights through Trinity University to the bottom of Olmos Basin and back, then to Steve's house.  Topping it off, Steve put me to work, hauling 3 loads of construction debris from his RV barn project to the city dump.  OK, they bought me a great lunch - mahi in the most perfect adobo sauce you've ever tasted - should have aimed the camera.
After Tiffany wore us out halfway, stopped at the mural on St. Mary's Street for a water break.
Got a photo of Tiffany taking a photo of the group.



but they wouldn't sit still for me - everyone wanted to get the ride going



I was on my '74 Raleigh (far left) - standing far right, John has a beautiful titanium Lemond



back to Trinity U and a water and catch-up break at the highest point around (before dropping down into Olmos Basin, and then back up...)



and the rude statue


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 21, 2018)

We took the little bikes out for a short spin.


----------



## Stanley (Jul 21, 2018)

First ride back home is shelby. Smooth operator. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Jul 21, 2018)

Cory said:


> Early coffee run before going to yard/estate sales then off to my Antique mall for some work (yuk). On my 50 Schwinn Klunker today in Huntington Beach CA. View attachment 841002
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk




Really like the bike Cory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Jul 21, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 840763
> 
> View attachment 840769
> 
> ...




Where’s that ramp? What A great job on the paint!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 22, 2018)

Built "Big Chief" about 4 years ago. Drug him out of moth balls today, put some OG Allstates on and rode him a bit. Tank is supposed to look like worn aluminum, frame bare metal. He's going to need a chain pretty soon, but still a keeper!


----------



## Sven (Jul 22, 2018)

oldfart36 said:


> Built "Big Chief" about 4 years ago. Drug him out of moth balls today, put some OG Allstates on and rode him a bit. Tank is supposed to look like worn aluminum, frame bare metal. He's going to need a chain pretty soon, but still a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 841829



Love the tank!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 22, 2018)

I rode it yesterday with the Foothill Flyers but I didn't get back home until *Earlier Today*.
1939 Twinbar Tiki Rustjunkie Cruiser



Cyclone Coaster Janine and Spanky always ready for a picture spot.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Cory (Jul 22, 2018)

Trash and Huntington Beach! [emoji21]
On my Klunker this A.M. for the sunrise. OMG so much trash. Miles of it around the fire pits. Yesterday (Saturday) was a busy Summer beach day and the morning after shows it. Really brings me down. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jul 22, 2018)

You’re lucky you live near the beach.


----------



## Roger seitzmeir (Jul 22, 2018)

Had a nice ride to Leipers Fork here in Tennessee, had to stop and take a picture next to the General Lee


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 22, 2018)

I rode my 1936 Clipper to church this morning; and then over  to the Santa Ana River Trail, down to the beach, down to the tip of balboa, back to Patriots point, Huntington Beach. 



























 Beautiful day for 30 mile ride.


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (Jul 22, 2018)

The wife and I took the Shelby and the Colson out for a ride through the neighborhood in Dublin Ohio.





Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 23, 2018)

got in a quick early morning greenway ride with Steve and Lindsay this morning.
Here, we're stopped on the trail where a woman was feeding the bambi's (I see her frequently)



This is the first photo I have of Lindsay's '85 Shogun.
A $100 Frankenbike purchase that she rebuilt completely herself, with coaching from her dad, but she did everything - built it for a sleeper college commuter.
Had to replace her cracked Shimano Exage RD with a new Deore RD, but Shimano indexing is consistent, and her 6-sp 1985 shifters operate the new 10sp RD perfectly.
I volunteered the lightly used 25mm Challenge Strada tires, which are the largest tires that fit the tight brake clearance (low bridge and fork crown).  The old bike came with shot, pencil-thin 19mm tires.  (with their low profile, the Challenge are probably the only 25mm tires that will clear, and they measure a bit wider)



Steve was on his Dahon Tournado - it's a Ritchey takedown frame, and fits in a large suitcase for airline travel.
I was on my Moser.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 23, 2018)

Rode the Ibis with some mtb buddies...beautiful sky & perfect riding temps.   Tripp-3 salute by the G-man..


----------



## tryder (Jul 23, 2018)

Just another pre lunch nail grinding session:


----------



## Speed King (Jul 23, 2018)

Got 16 in today, 98% gravel


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 23, 2018)

A couple of birds at the local watering hole.


----------



## Kstone (Jul 23, 2018)

A ride with my two favorite people


----------



## mrg (Jul 23, 2018)

Welded up a 30 tooth rear so found a parking structure To try out my low gear then a quick paint job and out to the car show, oh ya check out the tall swan stem, Don’t know if I like it seems the handlebars are too close


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 24, 2018)

I took my beloved Letour out for what might be our last ride together. Its photos have been posted on this board many times before.  It was my favorite road bike to ride all last summer.

This was the first drop bar road bike I actually enjoyed riding. When I first purchased it I initially thought it was too big for me, but I was wrong. Whenever I see a new road bike I might be interested in, this is now the same size I look for.

Last winter I picked up another road bike in nicer cosmetic condition that rides just as nice.






It was fun, but in my pursuit to upgrade I'm not able to keep them all. I just hope I don't miss it. If I do I may try to find one in nicer cosmetic condition.

For now a Vintage Miyata in nicer cosmetic condition has stolen its spot. I will not make any money on this one as I installed jagwire shift and brake cables. But at the time they were purchased for me, and all the enjoyable rides I had last summer seem worth it.

On my ride today, I passed up a tree in the woods full of these.  I grabbed a handful and stuck them in my pocket. They gave me something tasty to chew on for the rest of the ride. I knew what they were, because my mom used to have us pick them. She would then can them and make jam for our lunch box sandwiches. In a few weeks the wild grapes will come into season.


----------



## fattyre (Jul 25, 2018)

Trying to learn the Triple 3 special.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jul 25, 2018)

Beautiful day at the beach (best shark tooth beach)









Note the roped off sea turtle nest in background of pic 1.

At the fishing pier.









Don't mention this to anyone, turns out bicycles are _verboten_ on the pier.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKPC (Jul 25, 2018)

Rode the Ibis Carbon today....1-1/2 hours or so, & 2000 feet of up & down...


----------



## Stanley (Jul 25, 2018)

B&O Bike Trail. Vroom, vroom...



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 26, 2018)

I was able to sneak in one last 10 minute ride at lunch time before this one was picked up by another local a few minutes away.
The buyer seemed really excited to get it as his previous bike was just stolen yesterday. He commutes to work via a train. so the scratches did not bother him and were seen as a benefit. I hope he has better luck with this one. When he called me I explained the scratches and he said, "I don't want any thing to pretty, I just want a solid rider that is ready to go". And I told him, "This one might be for you then!"













I did not have time to stop and snap new photos today, These were some of the sale photos taken on my last ride. I just lubed up the chain, and checked tire pressure and took it for a really short last spin.

This bike generated more interest than any bike I have ever listed with 6 responses in the first evening. The first person who was able to make it out got it. I had several potential appointments lined up on the weekend, but made it clear to everyone interested it was first come first serve.

I sold this one at a loss, but got a super good deal on its replacement. When I break it down its total cost, I probably payed less than a 1$ per ride over its accumulated purchase price. The yellow jagwire cable sets were  what did me in. The other investments were the aluminum wheels and tires from a purchased female version, the bar tape, and the saddle. The saddle was also one of my favorites comfort wise, but I got 20 years of on/off use out of it,  it was no longer pretty. (the saddle  looks slightly better in the photos and has developed a few small tears along the perimeter, but is still solid and super comfy for a rear shaped like mine).

It sold fast, because i was eager to move it and waited for a time that allowed me to undercut every price I could find in the area by a few dollars. The next closest price had a frame in what apperaed to be in nicer condition but needed new tires.

To cut out 99% of the hassle, when I sell a item I always include this at the end of my listing:

"Note: My price is firm, and I do not plan to respond back to lower offers. This item is being offered first come first serve. If we make plans and you are on your way over to look at the item, I will hold it only until our scheduled appointment time so you do not waste a trip".

If i do get a acceptable offer, I still have the option to accept  but feel no need to respond to ones I would not consider.

Before I started using this line I would encounter many flaky buyers who would offer less than 1/2 of what I was asking or set up appointments and never show up. Since I started using this line, I have had a 100% transaction rate on appointments that were set up. This way I do not have to ask for more, and expect a negotiation process which I feel is a waste of time and effort.

If you have had problems in the past, please feel free to also use use this line. i can guarantee it will eliminate most of the headaches.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 26, 2018)

fattyre said:


> Trying to learn the Triple 3 special.



Practice, practice, practice.
I take a *lot* of pictures that are deleted.
I am thankful to get some work before my vacation weekend in San Francisco.
I've been riding my motorcycle to and from the shop every day which is a blast at 4:30 in the morning riding in a t-shirt at 75 mph
Today I rode my Western Flyer around; mostly no hands, steer with your hips.
Special Features.


----------



## Ross (Jul 26, 2018)

Two pretty girls 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Jul 26, 2018)

Got out late solo on the* Ibis>>>*  when it cooled off a bit.   Hot and dry here in Utah, with fire smoke drifting into the state from the Cal/Oregon/Wash fires.  We need rain bad.    Very nice riding up at the higher elevations.  About 2700 feet of climbing and descending tonight in 16 miles and  2.5 hours of saddle time. 
The familiar and fast downhill sections of single-track provided for high-speed and risky riding as the light faded away.....








]


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 27, 2018)

The Monark built, W.F., OG Rat project is on the road. Took him for his 1st ride yesterday! Stashing back the original fenders, rack, and seat.


----------



## Sven (Jul 27, 2018)

*Well, I decided to take a ride, instead of posting threads about the end of the world, the youth and disorders. 
First day we've seen the sun in a while, but we are expected to possibly get  severe thunderstorms later this afternoon.
I rode my '55 south to the very end of this portion of the Three Notch Trail*







*The end of this portion. The highway was built over the old rail bed, so I guess it is.. the end of the line.*



*And at the end of the line ....is*_* Ginny's Country Kitchen.*

_
*A sign had a picture of what Ginny's  looked like back in the day. *_*
*
_


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 27, 2018)

Great ride on the 39 mercury this morning!


----------



## Duchess (Jul 27, 2018)

Rode around the new town. There are some decent hills around here and _Interrobang_ makes sure to loudly acknowledge every one I aimed it up.

Stern looking Mr. Brooks does not seem to approve of what I did to one of his namesake's saddles (converted B67 to B68 and painted it harlot red . . . harlot sounds like a word this guy would have used for women who showed their ankles).


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 27, 2018)

Gkeep and I visited Greg Barron at Rideable Replicas in Alameda. He gave us the VIP tour. We're amped up for the weekend ride.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jul 27, 2018)

Took the snap tank out for a cruise on the local paths.  Love this old Sinclair station off the Prarie Path.  Then the Chicago Great Western freight depot with the old Ovaltine factory in the background.  This is the east starting point of the Great Western Trail.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 27, 2018)

38' Colson
40' Elgin


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Elgin Tiki in San Francisco.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 27, 2018)

.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 28, 2018)

Early morning ride and found the oddest mushroom and a cool Military Memorial Park 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 28, 2018)

Took the little ones out for a spin


----------



## SKPC (Jul 28, 2018)

Climbed up to the Wasatch Crest today solo on the* Ibis Carbon >>>*via mo-fo hill.  Rode for awhile from 9k up with a very strong rider and climbed with her to the Wasatch Crest above 10k.










Also ran into an old friend Tom at the top of the climb that is doing the Leadville100 soon.  He had already been out riding for 5.5 hours with 5,000+ feet of climbing at this high point.



And of course the payoff for pedaling up 3300 feet........... The down..







Then later after cooling off rode the 21st Century Hawthorne Flyer down to the P.O.


----------



## stezell (Jul 28, 2018)

Roger seitzmeir said:


> Had a nice ride to Leipers Fork here in Tennessee, had to stop and take a picture next to the General LeeView attachment 842096



Roger are you just visiting or do you live in TN now?
Sean


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 28, 2018)

Today was a 41 Streamliner.  Rides great! Thanks Rust Trader....


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 28, 2018)

What a great day on my 1942 Elgin Tiki cruiser.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 29, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Rode around London yesterday on "Inconnu", my old French fixie on wood rims and tubs.
It was the annual RideLondon Freecycle event, 9 miles of closed roads around the city.
On Holborn Viaduct.....




Trafalgar Square.....




Some interesting riders.....




And some crazy custom machines.....







Great riding, did 4 laps, over 100,000 riders out on the circuit. Crazy!


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 29, 2018)

I took this Schwinn out for a spin and was having a nice ride until a bird flew over head and pooped purple poo all over my forearm.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 29, 2018)

Just serviced, test ride , this ones ready when ever now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 29, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 845122
> 
> Just serviced, test ride , this ones ready when ever now
> 
> ...




I really don’t like the bars on this ride £>>#%^ I’m changing them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## petritl (Jul 29, 2018)

A coworker was in from Peterborough, UK last week, before his flight home today we went on the Sunday group ride.

He on the Bianchi, Lou on his Gitane, and I on the 1986 7-Eleven team bicycle.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 29, 2018)

Took the Wingbar out to stretch it wings. Rode like a dream.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 29, 2018)

Riding in beautiful Ventura this weekend!


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Jul 29, 2018)

Rillito river trail in Tucson, rivers are a lot wetter where I com from


7


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 29, 2018)

petritl said:


> A coworker was in from Peterborough, UK last week, before his flight home today we went on the Sunday group ride.
> 
> He on the Bianchi, Lou on his Gitane, and I on the 1986 7-Eleven team bicycle.
> 
> ...



Tad and Tom zooming in for coffee





huge group for coffee this morning - I should have taken more photos, but we got gabbing
and I apologized to Tom for the very French mods on my great English club racer



Friday was glorious, a dry line came through overnight and it was absolutely chilly rolling at 7am - the sun soon took care of that, but it was a great morning.  
- I have been getting my rides in (over 100mi/wk) - just have kayak of the brain right now - logistics for fall coast trips with Lou and Steve, et.al. -  tuning rigging, spying rent properties, tide charts, e-mailing proposals to buddies.  But that is solved, we got the fleet and our canal rent property on Estes Flats secured for the October new moon. (Estes Flats is on the upper right of the chart)
I bought a new paddle


----------



## Duchess (Jul 29, 2018)

Tried out the Windham, NH rail trail. They want to make sure you know it's a rail trail, so they parked this here (sarcasm aside, I think it's pretty cool. I also had a better joke for this, but couldn't get the wording quite right).





The ride goes by all kinds of nice scenery, but I could hear the approach of a large expense of kids (I believe "expense" is the collective term for a group of kids) that I had already passed and didn't want to get caught up in that again like Gulliver in Lilliput, so I didn't get a great shot. Kids like this bike, but I don't have the heart to tell them it looks cool and has some unique attributes (cue Joerg Sprave, "Let me show you its features!"), but is actually pretty terrible—rides fairly comfortably, but it feels every pound that it is and the frame is as flexible as a ballerina, but in a bad way and with none of the dedication to an art . . . and now I miss my dancer ex.

Anyway, I could hear the words of the chill artist, Mr. Robert Ross, echoing in my head: "Maybe there's a squirrel living in your happy tree."
"Can it be an unhappy squirrel getting plucked off a branch by a redtail hawk?"
"It's your world, it can be anything you want."
"Thanks, Bob, you're swell!"


----------



## SKPC (Jul 29, 2018)

Climbed out of the heat in town to higher, cooler environs on the* Ibis>>>* with my buddy Scott today.



Did some bushwacking/route finding...



  Smoked out here in Utah from the western fires.   During the ride, it worsened.     3.5 hours, 3200 more feet of climbing and about 18mi...been riding a lot.


----------



## tryder (Jul 29, 2018)

I had a lot of fun with some really nice people today!  








Actually, I had an incredibly great weekend thanks to Rolling Relics!


----------



## tryder (Jul 29, 2018)

Madrone Canyon. Larkspur, California:


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 29, 2018)

Met the family at Der Wienerschnitzel for a quick snack


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 29, 2018)

Great day on my Elgin in San Francisco and Marin County  with some great folks.


----------



## sccruiser (Jul 29, 2018)

Prowling the Streets of San Francisco on the 41 with the Rolling Relics.


----------



## tryder (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 30, 2018)

Pedersen influenced Virtue Ortho to lake and back. 

 

 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcole45 (Jul 30, 2018)

A little late, on Golden Gate bridge SF last Sat.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 30, 2018)

Needed a day off of the plastic* Ibis>>*, so I rode the 33' Colson to the PO and the bike shops today.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 30, 2018)

I spent this fine Winter day in July, riding my 1939 Excelsior D-X in San Francisco.


It gets pretty crowded out there on the Golden Gate.



But, have no fear, there's a crisis councilor on the line.



My personal crisis, was when my prized Cyclone Coaster hat blew off into the number two lane.



I thought about it, but I didn't want to become another statistic out there on the bridge.



So, I left my hat in San Francisco.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 31, 2018)

I hear a song


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 31, 2018)

36 Colson


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 31, 2018)

Rode my 39-40 Elgin to Eagle Lake this morning, a bit of a workout, it’s a heavy old bike.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 31, 2018)

Yet more fantastic photos, machines and journeys on here.
Great to see, one and all.
I'm so loving that '33 Colson @SKPC, and that photo of your para's bike @Robertriley is pure class. The German sausage juxtaposition also raised a smile!


----------



## kreika (Jul 31, 2018)

The boys and I took a cruise up to Wilder Ranch and on the bluff trails here in Santa Cruz.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 31, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Yet more fantastic photos, machines and journeys on here.
> Great to see, one and all.
> I'm so loving that '33 Colson @SKPC, and that photo of your para's bike @Robertriley is pure class. The German sausage juxtaposition also raised a smile!




 Thanks DNC1!!....It has that dnc1 style and look for sure.  Understated black on worn black.  I must admit it has me smitten as well.   It gets a lot of attention when out and about.   I didn't ride it today, but a couple of pics can't hurt......skpc


----------



## xmtnrider (Aug 1, 2018)

Got a new old seat for the Hibbard. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Aug 1, 2018)

μολὼν strαβέ



Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Speed King (Aug 1, 2018)

Rolled the 40 today.


----------



## vintage_schwinn_cycles (Aug 1, 2018)

Took my '53 Meteor out for a spin today.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 1, 2018)

Another very warm day; I rode my Western Flyer because I love it.


----------



## Roger seitzmeir (Aug 1, 2018)

stezell said:


> Roger are you just visiting or do you live in TN now?
> Sean



Just moved to Thompson Station, love it up here but have to get used to the hills. A little different than florida


----------



## SKPC (Aug 1, 2018)

Rode the *Ibis >>>> *today.   I am fortunate to live where I live in the mountains, and try to ride daily to take advantage of it.   I was solo today: about 16 miles and 2600 feet of elevation gain and loss.....Hmm....not really a loss when you are flying downhill at speed living large.   Unusually hot and tinder-dry here. Need rain bad. Pics are in order.























I also rode the Hawthorne over to listen to music in the park with friends afterwards....


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 1, 2018)

Daily whip '41 Colson Defender


----------



## Oakmckinley (Aug 2, 2018)

This bike...


----------



## stezell (Aug 2, 2018)

Roger seitzmeir said:


> Just moved to Thompson Station, love it up here but have to get used to the hills. A little different than florida



We lived in Maury county, but we live in Clarksville now which is north of you. Yeah definitely more hills, not called hillbillies for nothing, lol! Welcome to the Volunteer state Roger.

Sean


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Aug 2, 2018)

Took my '58 jaguar out on the centennial trail today.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 2, 2018)

1934 Flying Cloud to the bank and the auto parts store.
I’m digging my Shelby.


----------



## robert bell (Aug 2, 2018)

getting ready to grab wife and head out for a cool mountain ride. mookie the cat seeing us off....


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 3, 2018)

forget the gym membership-ride a bike for health! riding 



my striped down roadster is my cardio work out.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 3, 2018)

Rode my 1933 Ranger Ace today.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Aug 3, 2018)

robert bell said:


> mookie the cat



If there's going to be trouble, I want Mookie on my side!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 3, 2018)

I rode my new 2018 Schwinn “Phantom” (I know not a true Phantom, sorry but I didn’t name it). I managed to dodge the goose and dog poop on the bike path and route to the lake to keep the creams mostly cream.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 3, 2018)

Took a mess of bikes out today, but only rode one so far. Went up to the train tracks. Freight train a coming. 4 locomotives.


another one is passing



here he comes....
 flying by!





Man them things are big! Notice my front fender is still out of whack and smashed up from last June, when I got hit by a car. It's no wonder poor 8 Ball survived.




All gone....


----------



## Sven (Aug 3, 2018)

the tinker said:


> Took a mess of bikes out today, but only rode one so far. Went up to the train tracks. Freight train a coming. 4 locomotives.View attachment 847445
> another one is passing
> View attachment 847444
> here he comes....
> ...



Very cool picture shots with the trains! I like trans


----------



## robert bell (Aug 3, 2018)

friendofthedevil said:


> If there's going to be trouble, I want Mookie on my side!



oh, he's a scrapper. all cats in neighborhood go several blocks away to avoid my house!!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 3, 2018)

Today I'm off work so I fixed the flat on the '37 Syracuse and rode down to Balboa to meet Marty @cyclingday ; to go for a ride.









Woody's in Sunset has a tuna melt on their lunch special that is wonderful.















Super fun day that is just like a bunch of other days here in SoCal.
Enjoying the ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 4, 2018)

1935 Velvet deLuxe to the swap meet and home.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 4, 2018)

Rode the Tiki Bar today.

Stopped at this Catholic church. Not my church but it was a a shady spot for some photos. Hot and humid today.


My wife bought this tiki carving in Hawaii. I mounted on the twin-bar. Now I call the bike "The Tiki Bar."







This is a nice riding bike.  I saw a frame for one, same as this one at a swap last year.Seldom see these.










 Tried to take some photo of some fish. If the water was clear, and I was better with a camera, this would be a incredible photo. In an area about ten feet square, there were two big carp. two big small mouth bass, a smaller bass and a sizable bluegill. All in one spot. It looked like what you would see in a fish tank.











 Got back home. The Shelby has a flat. After pumping up, it would stay inflated for a day. Now it goes flat instantly. Pumped up a couple tubes to let sit a couple days.  Want to see if they go flat before I install.



The Shelby has a 53 Monark Rocket I took off one I scrapped a few years back. I think it looks nice on the rear fender too.


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 4, 2018)

Today i rode my original 1940 New Autocycle Special.  First time out on the bike and it rode very well.


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 4, 2018)

I took my last targeted ride out for a spin tonight. This is the last bike I ever purchased that I built from scratch. Every bike after this one was picked up opportunistically, and not because I sought it out.

When I built it, I was at the very tale end of what I consider my youthful years and finally had the money for one hast plunge.

This was supposed to be the last one I ever built (not just the last mountain bike, but the last bike ever). When I built this one I was in peak physical condition and no expense was spared. Every single component on it was the exact component I wanted. At the time it was built, I really did tell myself that this would be the last bike I ever build.

Well, that did not work out as planed, It did put me on at least a 10+ year bike building purgatory before I discovered a new found interest in vintage bikes.

I have now handled and played with probably just as many bikes post this purchase, as I have prior to it.

It's still a fun ride, but I no longer use it to its potential. I do have to admit, tonight it inspired a whole different level of confidence. Its a pretty cool feeling to be able to hit a curb at full speed, and if you hold on tight, there is no need to lift your rear up of the saddle. Little obstacles that detour me on my other bikes, are not even a second thought on this one. It almost makes you believe you could ride over anything.


















Tonight I rode down a flight of stares and also hit a few street curbs head on just for fun, and in the photos, you can see the markers on the fork from the absorption. I only managed to use up 1/2 of its travel.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 4, 2018)

1940 Dayton Mainliner


----------



## gkeep (Aug 5, 2018)

Short ride to the neighborhood nursery, 64 Traveler for me and 54 Rocket for my daughter. Got a 2 for 1 deal on some late season tomato plants. With the rest of the west having record heat in recent weeks the marine air conditioning is on full blast sucking the fog into the bay every night and the tomato, bean and squash that should be thriving now with occassional days in the 80s are suffering mildew with a July of 50s-low 70s. On the upside if we have a mild fall we can get fresh tomatoes in the back yard on New Years Day. Hope springs eternal for us gardeners...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 5, 2018)

Got in my 100 mi for the week - all in the last 3 days.  Steve and I made a hard ride yesterday, meeting a group in Alamo Heights and taking the long way home first heading east to the greenway, then north to his house.  With his wife riding stoker on the steel Santana tandem today, we took our more standard route for 28 mi.
I was first in the 7-mi sprint to the Alamodome - Chris said he could have beaten me from a stoplight downtown, but holy, cow, he left at least 2 minutes before I did.   I'll also have to admit some strong contenders were absent today.
The tandem coming up the ramp at the Alamodome.  I didn't get a solid lead on them until the first hill coming out of the park - tandems are tough.  



I asked Tad leading the second group if he had seen them - they stopped at McDonalds for a nature call.



Tad @petritl looked particularly spiffy today in celeste and blue trim, and sporting brand marks.



Back at Steve's house with my Moser put away.



It was beer-brewing day.  My tailgating buddies are stoking up for a trip to the Reno Air Races next month, where they'll help crew, and especially cook and tailgate for a race team.  Today's batch will be a 5-gallon keg of Zythos IPA.



Steve has a microbrewery at home.  Sanitizing the brew vat (and everything else)



Steeping the grains



Adding the liquid (and solid) malt



Then the process moves outside, and looks like we need at least one more witch



boiling the wert and adding hops in timed stages



of course all these stages gave us a lot of time to drink more than a bit of beer and shoot some 9-ball.  I was 7-4 to win the day.



siphoning the finished wert through a counterflow condenser into the brew vat, before adding the liquid yeast



Measuring the specific gravity - 1.084 -



- after fermenting a week, (ok, then dry hops and a secondary keg fermentation), this will be an 8% IPA.



And between the bike riding, beer drinking and pool shooting, we worked up an appetite.
Maybe a simple marguerita pizza?  OK, maybe not - I think we need artichoke hearts, kalamata olives, capers and bacon



The same tailgating crew that's going to Reno will be on a coast kayak fishing trip with me in October - we'll be eating well there, too


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 5, 2018)

Took my Silverking Flocycle out. Went about 2 block in the extreme heat when all of a sudden I had a blow out. Luckily I wasn't 20 miles away from home like last time 



This was before the blow out.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 5, 2018)

Flying old glory on the boardwalk.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 5, 2018)

Super-Fun day riding my 1936 Electric with Jason @birdzgarage on the old moto-bike to Long Beach and back.






"I don't always stop at red-lights; but when I do, I take a picture of my Bike."
 Tried out this great breakfast place along the way, Ham 'n Scram.
It was really good!


























The It's It mint ice cream sandwich tastes awesome after 40+ miles riding.


----------



## fattyre (Aug 5, 2018)

Well it's no where near vintage but it is a single speed, so maybe it kinda fits here.  Had a great race at the local trails today.   Finished second in single speed and 11th overall!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 5, 2018)

Fun ride in the heat today! Extended cyclone coaster ride! About 40 miles on the old rollfast! One thing was missing,@Hippie Mike.thanks mark! Good times!


----------



## Cory (Aug 5, 2018)

I was at the Alameda antique flea market this morning in Northern California. Bought this bike right after I walked in and had something the ride  nice drop Center wheel set with blackout Morrow hub.








Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Aug 5, 2018)

Any bike that you ride today is a good bike.   I've been on the plastic* Ibis >>>>  *quite a bit on the local trails the last four days....  Two old bicycles as well.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 5, 2018)

Granddaughter took me for a spin to the park.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 5, 2018)

Here's a montage from this weekends rides.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 6, 2018)

If he doesn't spread this paint out, he'll have to buy a lot more Bianchis.
not sure how I put this on this thread
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-first-bianchi.131528/page-4#post-913713


----------



## Hobo Bill (Aug 6, 2018)

faster mile per pint...eh!


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 7, 2018)

'72 Collegiate.  Just a morning cruise around the block to try out the new bars (I got it with drop bars).  Lots of cleanup to do on this one, but it's a really nice rider.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 7, 2018)

fattyre said:


> Finished second in single speed and 11th overall!



2nd place in this pic is wearing "Fast Clothes"
Is that You @fattyre ??


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 7, 2018)

My Flying Cloud to the parking structure.
 This bike flies!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 7, 2018)

Morning sunshine Plumeria and sidewalk barrels on my Velvet deLuxe


----------



## Sven (Aug 7, 2018)

Rode my '55 around what was known as Mechaincsville Village . That's the old bank ( built 1907 )



This was once the Fire House for the Mechanicsville Fire Department.



Across the road from the fire house was this  store, now someone's home.
I rode up the ways to Charlotte Hall. I guess there were no real building codes back in the day for a house to be that close to the train track.


----------



## TR6SC (Aug 7, 2018)

City of Eureka, County of Humboldt, State of California. Hwy 101 South and North. '29 Swift and '65 Raleigh.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 7, 2018)

I worked on my Western Flyer this morning and then rode  it to get some tacos at Tio Flaco’s  because it is Tuesday and they are only one dollar each.
 The chain needed some  cleaning and the rear hub cleaned and re-greased.
 It rides wonderful again


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 7, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> Got in my 100 mi for the week - all in the last 3 days.  Steve and I made a hard ride yesterday, meeting a group in Alamo Heights and taking the long way home first heading east to the greenway, then north to his house.  With his wife riding stoker on the steel Santana tandem today, we took our more standard route for 28 mi.
> I was first in the 7-mi sprint to the Alamodome - Chris said he could have beaten me from a stoplight downtown, but holy, cow, he left at least 2 minutes before I did.   I'll also have to admit some strong contenders were absent today.
> The tandem coming up the ramp at the Alamodome.  I didn't get a solid lead on them until the first hill coming out of the park - tandems are tough.
> View attachment 848518
> ...




8%, nice!!!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 7, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> View attachment 849406
> 
> 
> City of Eureka, County of Humboldt, State of California. Hwy 101 South and North. '29 Swift and '65 Raleigh.



great photo op, too easily ridden past



dnc1 said:


> 8%, nice!!!



American (also called San Diego) IPAs are a bit different from Bass.
Not to offend, but they've moved way forward on hops nose and complexity, and most are actually doubles in alcohol content.
Our extreme in bitter (in a good way) is Stone, yet they offer Stone Ruination IPA which is liquid gold smoothness and lingering light malt.

Pliny the Elder from Russian River Brewery by most American agreement is the pinnacle of balanced complex hops, and my buddy also brews from their kits, though this recipe is a bit over the top for the tailgating crew.
some of the hops they provide look like you should be smoking them.

Ballast Point Brewery offers their complex Sculpin to give Pliny a run for its money, and likewise, their Manta Ray competes with Ruination. 
West Coast IPA is also in the best I've ever tried.


----------



## fattyre (Aug 7, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> 2nd place in this pic is wearing "Fast Clothes"
> Is that You @fattyre ??




Yes sir!  I'm sometimes one of "them".


----------



## SKPC (Aug 7, 2018)

Rode the mtb yesterday, and the old colson today..


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 8, 2018)

It turned out to be a green, cycling day. 


1948, 1949, 1950 Schwinn B6.



Not many changes during those years.



I jokingly said that we should start a B6 bicycle rental business.


----------



## PAValentine (Aug 8, 2018)

I got in my 20 miles for this morning on my 1947 Roadmaster.....






It's a TIGER!



OMG...Almost got eaten by a Mammoth....


----------



## Cory (Aug 8, 2018)

My 9 year old and I got out for a 7 mile ride today to Huntington Beach pier and back. I'm on my 78 Spitfire and he's riding his 24 inch 81 Cruiser.





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 8, 2018)

Cory said:


> View attachment 849821




*Hey Cory nice pair ...I'm sure that I'm not the first to tell you that either .... on the above pic you posted both cruisers appear to be 26" bikes ... until you look close at the size of the chainring on the 24" compare to the 26" in the background .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank*


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 8, 2018)

Cory said:


> My 9 year old and I got out for a 7 mile ride today to Huntington Beach pier and back.



Sweet; I would have liked to see that.
Spacing of the tube joints at the headset shows the 24" wheel frame to me.
I rode my Western Flyer about 30 miles today.
It is exceptionally smooth as butter.












I weighed it with a suit-case scale: 52.34 lbs.
Heavy Duty hubs and spokes give that low roll more momentum.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Aug 8, 2018)

μολὼν strαβέ, I really like this stupid thing. I need a more roadish rear sprocket but I was trying to appeal to millennials









Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 8, 2018)

Rode my Elgin Twin Bar with its suicide shifter around town today.


----------



## Kstone (Aug 8, 2018)

My illness spiraled out of control a few weeks ago, but I've been recovering step by step. I was pain free all day, so we tried to bike. I'm just so glad I'm back on the road to recovery and that I'm doing normal human activities.


----------



## Scout Evans (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## mrg (Aug 9, 2018)

After the hottest July ever today was close to 100, that’s normal ( and fine ) but 80 +% humidity! Man I felt like I was in Texas!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2018)

1940 Western Flyer to the parking structure


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 9, 2018)

Took my Racycle out for a quick spin this morning. It rode like a champ!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 9, 2018)

36 goodyear


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2018)

I love this picture of the Tiki cruiser on the wall just before the wind blew it over and I caught it with my other hand by the seat post.
@cyclingday was there too.
@Cory got a new tandem to peddle


----------



## Cory (Aug 9, 2018)

On a 79 Twinn today with my son in Huntington Beach CA. Got to ride with him 2 days in a row. I'm ecstatic 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 9, 2018)

Riding the beach bike path with @tripple3 



Spotted this nice old Cadillac,



Check out that classic plate. 
FUR GETTA BOUT IT! 


Nice garden backdrop for the 49 B6.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 9, 2018)

I rode the BSA out to grab pizza with the family.  It was still a bit warm but I didn't notice it due to all the ash from the fires landing in me eyes.  The stuff burns the heck out of your eyes.    Also, my little green buddy got to ride the new Elgin before I did.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 10, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> great photo op, too easily ridden past
> 
> 
> American (also called San Diego) IPAs are a bit different from Bass.
> ...



English IPA's have also movie d on from 'Bass'; American style versions are 'de rigeur' over here, Thornbridge breweries 'Jaipur' is my personal favourite, but Cider rules the roost for me if truth be told.


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 10, 2018)

Cory said:


> On a 79 Twinn today with my son in Huntington Beach CA. Got to ride with him 2 days in a row. I'm ecstatic View attachment 850332
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



Nice!  I picked up an early '70s Twinn a couple of years ago.  Wish I could talk someone around here into riding it with me.  You would think with 4 kids between the ages of 13 and 21 that it wouldn't be that hard...


----------



## Herman (Aug 10, 2018)

Kstone said:


> My illness spiraled out of control a few weeks ago, but I've been recovering step by step. I was pain free all day, so we tried to bike. I'm just so glad I'm back on the road to recovery and that I'm doing normal human activities.
> 
> View attachment 849981
> 
> ...



So glad you are doing better !!! , just continue to take it real slow


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2018)

My Elgin Tiki cruiser down to the beach and then up the hill Superior into Newport beach and Costa Mesa for a couple errands 












 Big bike store on Newport Boulevard has some used bikes too








 There are some neat parks and trails in Costa Mesa


----------



## fattyre (Aug 10, 2018)

New whip!  Another fantastic day in Chicago.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 10, 2018)

Rode solo on the *Ibis>>> * today early, climbing 3300 feet & just under 23mi.   We are burning up without much relief in sight here in Utah. Need rain bad.
An old mining drift at 9000 feet offered up some shady climbing relief.   


Looking down Mo-Fo Hill....most bikers walk up this top section...steeper than it looks!



And the down..


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## rollfaster (Aug 11, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 848685
> 
> View attachment 848686
> 
> ...



Like to see more pics of that blue New World Lightweight!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKPC (Aug 11, 2018)

Rode the MTB today with my buddy chip.  Then, watched the Tour of Utah come by the house later in the day at the bottom of the Guardsman Pass climb..







Leading group of 9....



3 minutes back and hot on their tails...


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 12, 2018)

Out on the '64 Moulton Deluxe' yesterday.
Great ride with the 'portable cycles group' of the V-CC around South Oxfordshire.
My usual V-CC ride was cancelled, but took the opportunity to ride with this group, mainly on cycle paths and trails; some of the downhill sections were on loose gravel and bumpy terrain, great fun on these small wheelers!
On my way to the start point.....





Some interesting machines at the start, I've never seen a 'Micro' before.....





Or a Moulton tandem, a regular modern spaceframe solo machine with a bolt-on centre section.....





A really nice example with 11-speed hub gearing.....





A brace of Dawes 'Kingpins' too.....





On my way home.....





Great ride, just under 40 miles including my to and from to the start/finish point.
My eyes were certainly opened to the capability of these machines, and by the cost of a new one, upto £17,000 GBP for the full spec stainless steel spaceframe models!
Frightening!


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 12, 2018)

Rode the OG, 53, Schwinn/BFG, yesterday for a bit. Finally found the correct Schwinn pedals!


----------



## Cory (Aug 12, 2018)

Road this 69 Varsity that I picked up last weekend at an antique flea market to the beach for a day of fire pit and s'mores. Great fun in Huntington Beach Surf City USA!



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 12, 2018)

Did about 15 miles on and off road on the 47 new world klunker.good times!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Reesatheresa (Aug 12, 2018)

@OldBikeGuy77 Our baby learned how to ride without training wheels today on a violet 1970 Schwinn Stingray Pixie. She had it down in no time at all. 



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2018)

Reesatheresa said:


> She had it down in no time at all.



Jillian will be difficult to keep off her bike now.....Love it!
Happy Sunday; riding day.
I rode up the S.A. rivertrail to the Circle City Ride in Orange on my '42 Elgin Tiki Cruiser.








 We found out today that this is a new fountain here; we rode to where they put the Original Orange Circle fountain.













15 m.p.h. headwinds home to "Stay Cool" and the It's It Mint Ice Cream sandwich to make the Day complete.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 12, 2018)

Rode the North Tacoma plateau with the "Skidkings VBC " today.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2018)

I rode my 1936 Packard to the carpool location; to ride in style, “shotgun“.


----------



## Sven (Aug 13, 2018)

I test rode my '63 American around the neighborhood. It was put together from a basket case, I bought months ago. I do have the original chain-guard, but this one looked better. As you can see the chain is a few links short. It rode nice, but it needs work. Its gonna have to get in line . I'm still trying to get my '59 Flightliner painted...If it would just stop freaking raining here, when its not raining the humidity feels like 99%.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2018)

1936 Electric for a nice evening ride


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 13, 2018)

rode my chopper around today with no brakes. hitting some bumps and jumping off curbs to see if my frame will hold up to abuse. found that the clamps that hold my sissy bar do not hold it tight enough for my 200 pound butt. it dropped down and knocked my reflector off when it hit the tire. I think I will weld it together when I figure the right height.


----------



## dweenk (Aug 14, 2018)

I took my 1969 Armstrong out for a spin today


----------



## modelcarjedi (Aug 15, 2018)

I just finished building this 79 schwinn. I took it on a 10 mile ride around town. Nothing fell off so I’m happy [emoji41]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 15, 2018)

yeah, I know, this is pretty boring stuff.  Been getting in my rides and lots of slick kayak rigging (fun with plastic yachts).
Surprised the marsh is so dry - we got monsoons last weekend, but they must have not swept through Salado drainage.
The real reason I took this shot was I have a new camera, and this is the first photo taken with it - Olympus TG-5,  I'll be taking to the coast this fall, and my birthday present to me.



I cropped this out at camera resolution to show you what a nice lens it has.
The verbena is blooming



nice to get out on a partly cloudy morning - as soon as the sun breaks through, it becomes brutal, and our afternoons are sweltering.


----------



## Sven (Aug 15, 2018)

*I took my my '73 Varsity out today .I decided to do something different so I ended up at the Loveville Produce Auction.*



*Bicycle Parking, hmmm.. Not another Schwinn insight nor anything older than 10 years , if that.. Quite a few Raleighs.*



*I dont know anything about Raleighs ,but this one looks high dollar to me. . Business must be good for this Mennonite gentleman*



*Wagons waiting to approach the "Drive thru lanes"*



*..at the drive thru waiting to go up on block. 
It was a nice day, nice ride.*


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 15, 2018)

A little too small for me . SO much fun to ride.


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 15, 2018)

modelcarjedi said:


> I just finished building this 79 schwinn. I took it on a 10 mile ride around town. Nothing fell off so I’m happy [emoji41]View attachment 853065
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Big props for being able to ride ten miles on a banana seat


----------



## modelcarjedi (Aug 15, 2018)

b 17 fan said:


> Big props for being able to ride ten miles on a banana seat




I’m sore [emoji5]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 15, 2018)

laughs always get a like


----------



## SKPC (Aug 15, 2018)

I rode the *1933 Colson* Moto-bike today around the hood to investigate what's been happening lately around town.


----------



## Sven (Aug 16, 2018)

natalymalcon88 said:


> Diamondback bicycles Overdrive 29er Hardtail is my love.  If you want to see other options, here's the article I first read about it from - http://bestadviser.net/reviews/moun...p-mountain-bikes-helmets-and-clothing-review/ . I've had this bike for a few months now and have ridden it pretty hard on rugged single track trails. It can hang with much more expensive bikes. It is light and well built. If you are new to off road riding this is a great starter bike. Not going to get much better for the price. I'm sure some more experienced riders will complain about the front shocks and gears but a new rider will not know the difference and will love this bike.




Welcome to the CABE
Very cool. I know nothing about mountain bikes or biking, I've watch videos on Youtube, looks fun and crazy. Some of the downhill stuff looks life threatening.  Anymore, if I have to peddle up a steep hill I get pissed.
The Xcellent cycling underwear reminds me of a baboon's butt. LOL...
Anyway have fun, thanks for sharing


----------



## Cory (Aug 16, 2018)

On a 69 Varsity I picked up at a flea market a few weeks ago. Not bad for $100, all I did was air up the tires. Fun bike that I'm having trouble putting a price on to resell in my antique store. 
I'm in my hometown Huntington Beach CA on a coffee run.
Keep on riding
Cory.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 16, 2018)

It got down to 95° at 830 last night so I went for a ride on my favorite Iver. Finally got rid of that morrow and laced up a New Departure with an 11t. Rides and brakes a lot smoother! Went 5 Miles then came home got my MTB and wint another 12mi.


----------



## Sven (Aug 16, 2018)

*I rode my '55 today . I did a little over 11 miles*



*Made a quick stop right across the county line, at  Lighthouse Liquors. *



*I was wondering, how many states have drive thru liquor stores?*



*Stopped in the shade for a water break. I was thinking about the movie "Children of the Corn" . Wondering if Damien or Maliki were lurking about...Man, what a corny ( No pun intended ) movie.*



*And the trail at Mechanicsville road is still closed.*


----------



## Sven (Aug 16, 2018)

Cory said:


> On a 69 Varsity I picked up at a flea market a few weeks ago. Not bad for $100, all I did was air up the tires. Fun bike that I'm having trouble putting a price on to resell in my antique store.
> I'm in my hometown Huntington Beach CA on a coffee run.
> Keep on riding
> Cory.View attachment 853429View attachment 853430
> View attachment 853433



That is one super nice Varsity. Its clean , looks complete. The  blue S seat is a nice touch.  *A price for this bike. *
Well lets see , this is from the U.S. inflation calculator. The  MSRP of this bike was *$81.95* in *1969.* *, i*n 2018 the bike would cost* $509.10  *with the cumulative rate of inflation of 2445.5%


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 16, 2018)

To Eagle Lake, around neighborhood and back on Amazon Schwinn with new saddle. 


 

 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Aug 16, 2018)

Riding my Evans Coldon around Tucson, over this giant rattlesnake bridge.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 16, 2018)

Took the 2 hendersons out for a ride today. 38 motorbike and 39 dx.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2018)

A lovely evening for a ride after work and dinner.
1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 17, 2018)

'48 DX always up for another adventure


----------



## Muleman121 (Aug 17, 2018)

Cory said:


> On a 69 Varsity I picked up at a flea market a few weeks ago. Not bad for $100, all I did was air up the tires. Fun bike that I'm having trouble putting a price on to resell in my antique store.
> I'm in my hometown Huntington Beach CA on a coffee run.
> Keep on riding
> Cory.View attachment 853429View attachment 853430
> View attachment 853433




Are you interested in a 62 Super Continental 15 sp? Just picked it up a couple days ago. Can bring it to the swap this month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Aug 17, 2018)

Muleman121 said:


> Are you interested in a 62 Super Continental 15 sp? Just picked it up a couple days ago. Can bring it to the swap this month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



PM sent [emoji6][emoji106]

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Aug 17, 2018)

A.M. Coffee run. Banana fosters Brew ( non-alcoholic), my favorite! Surf City USA.


----------



## Cory (Aug 17, 2018)

Had to grab a shot of this. Sighted at the Huntington Beach parking lot. 





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## modelcarjedi (Aug 17, 2018)

I did another 10 miles today. I need a better seat [emoji23]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 17, 2018)

Took out "rusty cage" today.




Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2018)

1935 Flying Cloud for some “sidewalk surfing”


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 18, 2018)

Look at the color of that tree 





















 I rode my Western Flyer garage sailing my way to the swap meet. I stopped for some shrimp, fish and chips on my way home; yummy.


----------



## Muleman121 (Aug 18, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 854455
> 
> Look at the color of that tree
> 
> ...




Which swap
Meet? OC?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 18, 2018)

Muleman121 said:


> Which swap
> Meet? OC?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Golden West College; semi-regularly.


----------



## TR6SC (Aug 18, 2018)

Took a little ride back in time today. At least the architecture is old, if not the colors. Paint in the olden days was never so gaudy. Eureka has the second highest number per capita of Victorians in California. San Francisco leads the count. Wikipedia says that Louisville, Kentucky, along with Richmond, Virginia, and Toledo, Ohio, Cincinnati, St. Paul, and Boston all have large important areas of Victorian architecture. Toronto has the largest and best preserved collection of industrial Victorian in North America.
All is not "Painted Lady" in style though. Victorians came in Second Empire, Stick-Eastlake, Folk, Queen Anne, Richardsonian Romanesque, Shingle, Gothic Revival, and Italianate.


----------



## gtflyte (Aug 18, 2018)

Rode my  Cleveland cushion ride 


Freshly assembled 


Enjoy


----------



## SKPC (Aug 18, 2018)

Rode the* Ibis>> *carbon mtb.  I have been down for the count with a brutal tooth infection which nearly had me loading my pistol to end it all. It has kept me from eating, sleeping, thinking, working, riding or functioning in any normal fashion. I wouldn't wish this kind of pain on anyone but my worst enemies.
     Recovered and happy to be back had to be celebrated with a long ride..  So I got out on the Ibis and climbed 2600 feet over 18 miles in 2.5 hrs.  It rained last night and the dirt was sweetness.....


----------



## Miketothek (Aug 18, 2018)

1960 royal. I havent been able to find any info on it. Headbadge says made in the Netherlands.


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 18, 2018)

First ride on the new Rollfast tonight.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Aug 18, 2018)

Rode my '71 Collegiate end-to-end, round trip on the Legacy Trail.

Venice Historic Train Station...




to Sarasota...





rainbow...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 18, 2018)

added one more demeaning part to my once proud mountain bike... old man handle bars. had to try them out. did it in stages over the years. 
thought I was going to ride 5 or 10 miles  around town but saw my friend a mile down the street outside. I rode the mile back home really fast to make up for the exercise I missed.

my old bikes all have issues right now.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 18, 2018)

M town with the FF


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 19, 2018)

I rode my 36 clipper to the parking structure drinking my coffee.









This bike came with the cyclometer and it is still adding miles to this original wheel set.
Member @gkeep gifted me the altimeter  because the original owner Dick Wiessner became a World War II pilot.
Happy Sunday; enjoy the ride.




Thank you again Gary.
I dig it; I'm sure Dick would too!
Thread on the 1936 Clipper: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-clipper-cwc-double-bar.133565/


----------



## Sven (Aug 19, 2018)

*I took my Varsity "Tourist " Clone out for a nice early morning ride to the old Yowaiski Mill and around the country side.*


----------



## Cory (Aug 19, 2018)

On a 69 Varsity this A.M. at the flea market in Orange County. All I came home with was a push up tool of some kind for a $20. 





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## modelcarjedi (Aug 19, 2018)

My son and I went out on these today. He loves his 71 Varsity. I took my 79 Collegiate again. I’ve managed to ride 30 miles this week on a banana seat bike [emoji15]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (Aug 19, 2018)

It was a Green Day today...family rode our green machines to breakfast this morning. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Aug 19, 2018)

2nd ride of the day. This time on a weird USA made tandem that my son and I ride. In HB CA. 







Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 19, 2018)

I was test driving my Street Machine today. Installed new disc brakes on her.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cosmicflyer (Aug 19, 2018)

Riding  the back roads...1950 Hawthorne


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 19, 2018)

I went to grab a beer last night on such a hot evening and notice there were no more left.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 19, 2018)

Happy Sunday!
I rode my 1937 Syracuse to church and the beach to meet @Cory and his son.








“I don’t always stop at redlights, but when I do, I take a picture of my bike.”
This light at Harbor Blvd was so long, I rode across the red after my pic.








 After lunch and an ice cream cone, they went home and I rode down to the end of the peninsula in Balboa.
















 Super nice day riding along the beach.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ha! Loaded the truck last Monday morning, before I left for New York City, thought I would take the Super Twin Rat to the Hamb Drags this year! Not getting home till yesterday afternoon took care of that! Only thing left to do now! Unload!


----------



## mike j (Aug 20, 2018)

Took this ole bird for a spin after putting on the new tires. Recently saw a similar bike that a member had posted & loved the contrasting look.


----------



## Cory (Aug 20, 2018)

Another Monday and another coffee run. Attn Car spotters [emoji6]



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Aug 20, 2018)

Post 10,000 on WBDYR!
Good times on bikes. Big thanks to @rustjunkie for starting this one ( my favorite thread btw ). 
I'm in Huntington Beach CA riding my 69 Varsity. 





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 20, 2018)

500 pages and 10,000 posts is pretty impressive!
I think it's safe to say, that this is without a doubt, the Cabes most popular thread.
Thanks, @rustjunkie for kicking this one off.

Of course, the first 499 pages & 9,999 posts are of what @tripple3 rode today. Lol!
(Just kidding!)
Great way to participate in your,
Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchage.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 20, 2018)

Here's what we rode yesterday..


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 20, 2018)

10k baybeeee!!
Off on JLB to meet a coupla homies for the lunchtimes


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 20, 2018)

Got a couple of miles on my trash picked AMF . Cleaned up good and rides great


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 20, 2018)

Rode the Monark built HTB with the Foothill Flyers this past weeked.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 20, 2018)

Met up with Rustjunkie for a tasty lunch...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 20, 2018)

Met up with the other two local stooges.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Wow! Over 10,000 posts just before WBDYRT 4th anniversary, Aug.21
I really enjoy the diversity of this thread; 439 different members post, still growing.
I’ve been working and riding my motorcycle to and from the shop every day and after work I rode my 1936 Electric; it’s what I do.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 21, 2018)

Still the best thread! Such a great range of people, machines and places.
Chapeau! @rustjunkie
Out on the Cycles Morot on Sunday evening.....












Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Cory (Aug 21, 2018)

On my 69 Varsity 3rd day in a row. It keeps getting more and more comfortable. Everytime I ride it I make a little adjustment or tweak here and there and it's really paying off. I'm in Newport Beach CA today and about 7 miles in so far. Should cover 20 miles by the end of the ride. 









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 21, 2018)

After work today I went out for a ride on my Elgin Tiki cruiser.
 Look at that  little tree bloom at the base of the tree.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 21, 2018)

The governor of California issued a decree, that Surfing was the official sport of the state.
So, when I passed by this little sign above my head, I thought it made a fitting addition to what bicycle did you ride today.
The 1942 Schwinn BA97 
Cowabunga!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 21, 2018)

Henry's Market has been in this location as long as I can remember.
I think, I had my first Abba Zaba here.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 21, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 856250
> The governor of California issued a decree, that Surfing was the official sport of the state.
> So, when I passed by this little sign above my head, I thought it made a fitting addition to what bicycle did you ride today.
> The 1942 Schwinn BA97
> Cowabunga!



Great photo!
Forgive my British ignorance @cyclingday, what's an Abba Zapa?


----------



## Sven (Aug 22, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Great photo!
> Forgive my British ignorance @cyclingday, what's an Abba Zapa?



Great photo!
Forgive my east-coast ignorance, never heard of a Abba Zapa. What is it?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 22, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 856297
> Henry's Market has been in this location as long as I can remember.
> I think, I had my first Abba Zaba here.




It's been decades since I've heard Abba Zaba... my fave when I was a kid.....
https://www.oldtimecandy.com/collections/walk-the-candy-aisle-abba-zaba


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 22, 2018)

This is probably more than you ever wanted to know about the Abba-Zaba, but your inquisition led me to learn a few things that I did not even know.















Here is a picture of the insensitive packaging mentioned in the text, which I had not heard of, or had ever seen before.
And, I had no idea, that this candy bar was only a west of the Rockies kind of thing.
When I was a kid, I'd try to get a whole Abba-Zaba in my mouth at one chew.
I can't imagine trying that now.
These things are beyond chewy!
I'm amazed that I didn't choke to death on an Abba-Zaba. Lol!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 22, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> *When I was a kid, I'd try to get a whole Abba-Zaba in my mouth at one chew.S*
> *I can't imagine trying that now.*
> *These things are beyond chewy!*
> *I'm amazed that I didn't choke to death on an Abba-Zaba. Lol!*




This comment made me laugh out loud.........so very true.


----------



## Sven (Aug 22, 2018)

*This is the southern most end of the county. Took the '55 all through the park and ventured outside a bit.*



*This is the Chesapeake Bay. The guys crabbing ,by means of chicken necking, were bringing them in*



*Part of the  { Yankee}  civil War fort at Point Lookout. Officers Quaters.*



*This is the Potomac River side*



*The light house and other buildings under going renovation*



*This is where the Potomac river and Chesapeake Bay meet*



*Right outside the park is the Confederate POW Cemetery. There is always a person or persons ( scary looking ) keeping guard on it. So the crazies don't try to bring  it down or deface the monuments. *


----------



## Kstone (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm healing from yesterdays surgery, here's so happier pics from a ride the other day.


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 22, 2018)

I got my Viscount out for a ride. The last time I got out on this one it was not entirely functional so it has been sitting relatively idle for a while.









I bought this one sometime last year. and after getting it home I pumped up the tires and took it for a test drive without inspecting it. I ended up shifting the rear derailleur into the wheel a few blocks from my house damaging both the spokes,  rear derailleur, and bent the drop out while skidding to a stop. After walking it home and spending some time bending the rear dropout back into shape I tossed on a Shimano mountain bike long cage derailleur. It sort of worked, but not well, I couldn't engage all the gears, and it just did not mesh up well with the cog. (No More Pump and Goes for me, I learned my lesson and at least give them a minor inspection now).

About a week ago, I purchased a lot of two bikes for some parts I needed, one of them was a 10 speed schwinn collegiate, and it came with this sun tour short cage derailleur that had the schwinn hanger attached that allows the derailleur to attach directly to the wheel bolt. I cleaned the derailleur up last night, and was going to post it on ebay. When looking at prices others went for, I noticed some of them had the little attachment and some of them did not. I never knew the attachment came off on the schwinn model derailleurs. Once I realized this, I thought it might work well on this Viscount.

Once removed, the derailleur ended up being exactly what I needed to get the Viscount working the way its supposed to. Its pretty cool when you unexpectedly find a piece you really need for another project.





And this is the old one I messed up in the wheel.  The hanger that came on the schwinn is in the upper left hand corner, and was removed from the derailleur in the upper photo. (I probably should have known that on these Schwinn 10 speeds the piece was just a hanger, but I did not figure that out until today). I'm happy to get this one ridding and shifting well, Its pretty light in weight compared to my other road bikes.





I would figure you could use these schwinn hangers on any old cruiser if you ever wanted to add mountain bike wheels and gears. The Bolt that came with this sun tour derailleur fits into any standard frame mounted derailleur hanger.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2018)

Kstone said:


> I'm healing from yesterdays surgery, here's so happier pics from a ride the other day.
> 
> View attachment 856659
> 
> View attachment 856660



 Prayers for quick healing for you Katie @Kstone


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2018)

Red Wednesday on my Flying Cloud  around Fountain Valley and to the bank to make a deposit.
Red barn, red bricks, red blooms, red and white stripes.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 22, 2018)

Slipped away from the mountains and headed to the sea yesterday.   I usually stay overnight in a little-visited camping area half of the way there.  It always includes a dip in the Virgin River before turning in for the night. Maya appreciated it more than me....95 degrees and 35mph winds when I pulled in.  I even rode the Hawthorne around the campground this am after coffee. HUGE thunderstorms all night as I hunkered down in the truck bed under the shell. Bolts coming down all around camp.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 23, 2018)

Kstone said:


> I'm healing from yesterdays surgery, here's so happier pics from a ride the other day.
> 
> View attachment 856659
> 
> View attachment 856660



Love that bicycle!
Get well soon!!


----------



## Speed King (Aug 23, 2018)

96- kind of new, I realize


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 23, 2018)

Speed King said:


> 96- kind of new, I realize View attachment 857087



Dang nice, I could put some trail miles on that one...Klunker reborn by the man.


----------



## fattyre (Aug 23, 2018)

Bike rides are the best.


----------



## Sven (Aug 23, 2018)

*Nice day for a ride.*



*Rode around the area, and stopped and talked to Mr Gehman, who is the owner of the shop. 



The buggy on the rights is Mr Gehman's mothers. The Fuji belongs to Mr Gehman's son. Mr Gehman himself owns a Peugeot, and loves to ride .*



*Doing a brake job on this pony buggy.*


----------



## SKPC (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 23, 2018)

The 55 Westfield out for the am run


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 23, 2018)

Out with the Capt M


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 23, 2018)

Iverson Drag Stripper, rescued from the boneyard in the back room of the LBS.  Took it on our weekly Retro-Ride in Hagerstown, MD.

















We usually end our rides at a local pizza or ice cream joint.  Tonight it was Rocky's Pizza.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 24, 2018)

Put 38 more miles on the 27-ish  Hawthorne Flyer frame today....


----------



## friendofthedevil (Aug 25, 2018)

Got a few miles on the '56 Monark/WF before the afternoon thunderstorm...













Saw a bald eagle over the bay...









At mile marker 902 on the old Seaboard Air Line RR...













Mile marker zero is in Richmond Va (not Key West like you'd think).


----------



## ballooney (Aug 25, 2018)

Menacing Phantoms...got out on the ‘49 and son’s ‘55 today...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Aug 25, 2018)

Back in the saddle again, it's been a while. Rode another section of the Paulinskill  
river rail trail. Nice ride, we've been having much more than normal rainfall here, in the northeast. The greens are greener & the mud is deeper. Ride on!









View attachment 858342


----------



## SKPC (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## fattyre (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 26, 2018)

Rode the DBR....I mean Colson Double Bar around the LB swap this morning.


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## fboggs1986 (Aug 26, 2018)

Out for a little Sunday cruise! 

Frank 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 26, 2018)

'67 Fleet 24" at the Simple Transport Aircooled VW and Bike Show in Hagerstown, MD








(photo credit: Larry Wentzel)

lots of cool stuff at this show, actually...













this one showed up late and knocked everyone's socks off





these were pretty amazing, but I didn't get pics of them... had to borrow this pic from a friend's Instagram





and there was no shortage of aircooled VWs if you're into that sort of thing


----------



## Cory (Aug 26, 2018)

Started the morning off at 3 A.M. heading to the Long Beach cycle swap. Got home and hopped on a 73 Raleigh I bought today and road 8 miles to Huntington Beach pier and back. I'm sacked.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 26, 2018)

Rode the _<__ 21st Century Hawthorne Flyer > _another 50 miles today.  This 1927 frame was built to last right here in America: when we used to be truly great(er).


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 26, 2018)

Took the 'ol Five Bar out for a spin today on the North Augusta Greeneway. V/r Shawn


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Rode the DBR....I mean Colson Double Bar around the LB swap this morning.
> View attachment 858799
> 
> View attachment 858800



Wanted …..37 Colson Double bar ...Like this one …..


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 26, 2018)

rode the 37 BA67 yesterday ( 8/25/18 ) at a local street fair and car show ...


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 26, 2018)

1st ride on the new '38 Roadmaster Special Deluxe


----------



## fboggs1986 (Aug 26, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Took the 'ol Five Bar out for a spin today on the North Augusta Greeneway. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 859108
> 
> View attachment 859109




Love that one Shawn! 

Frank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Santee (Aug 26, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> 1st ride on the new '38 Roadmaster Special Deluxe View attachment 859166
> 
> View attachment 859168



What a beauty!


----------



## Cory (Aug 27, 2018)

Up early on my new to me 1973 RALEIGH. Lights still lit up on the Huntington Beach pier in the background.





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## dweenk (Aug 27, 2018)

I rode my Raleigh Sports camelback. It was only a test ride after I flipped the handlebars to the upright position.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 27, 2018)

Out on the '99 Rochester early this morning after yesterdays heavy rain; railway viaduct by Isembard Kingdom Brunel.....


----------



## Kstone (Aug 27, 2018)

My other half went for a ride while I was trapped at work today


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKPC (Aug 27, 2018)

Fantastic Bikes this week!    I just love this thread & photography.... I pulled apart the fork, headset and front wheel of the Elgin today for a 1000 mile check-up, cleaning and regrease, then pedaled around the hood before tomorrows' long ride.


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 27, 2018)

Tonight the weather was nice, and I dragged up my first Schwinn my parents ever bought for me as as a child back when i was in junior high. It's time was do for a good ride.  I said this before but when it was first given to me I could not even reach the pedals. (At the time I was not to happy with that, but in retrospect the benefit is I could still ride it comfortably today).

Tonight I pulled it up from the basement and took it for a spin down the dirt banks of a local river. I love this bike, and it will be with me until my end as I don't think anyone would be ever able to appreciate this old re-furbished varsity as much as me.




I found this beer can on the bank, and used it as a kick stand. (I ground the original one off back when I decided to fix it back up as a personal rider a few years back).









It always feels good to get out on this child hood ride and remember all the abuse I put it though. After all these years I'm still riding it over terrain it was never designed to handle,  and it just keeps on going. These old varsity's are pretty solid bikes. Tonight's ride was about 70% off pavement.


----------



## fattyre (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## mrg (Aug 27, 2018)

Took the 39 3 gill over to the Monday evening car show


----------



## Cory (Aug 28, 2018)

On my Raleigh 3rd day in a row since i bought it from @rustjunkie, great fun. Took a pedal down the Newport Beach Peninsula to get coffee. 







Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Aug 28, 2018)

I rode my Elgin Rat today.    Most comfortable and smoothest in the quiver.   This bike amazes me every time I get on it.  With its utilitarian & functional parts mix, smooth glide and delightful handling manners, it is hard to resist!    About 43 miles.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2018)

It was a bit breezy at the beach this afternoon.
I needed to pedal to clear my mind from work.
I chose my heavy duty Western Flyer to pedal into the wind.








I am also using a different phone for pictures.
Dig that early Eddie Merckx  fixed track bike.


----------



## Sven (Aug 29, 2018)

Billy and I rode the trail for a bit . I m on the 55 and Bily is on my 79 FFS Suburban. Lovely weather 94 degrees with about 80% humidity


we ran into my neighbor with his stretched out beach cruisin" radio bike.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 29, 2018)

**<_*Hawthorne Flyer>*_**  43 more miles today.
Newport Boardwalk on the way to the Wedge..



Talbert Regional Park


----------



## John G04 (Aug 29, 2018)

38 motorbike and 39 dx.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 29, 2018)

I took my first shakedown cruise on what I'm affectionately calling, "The Snyder Bike"
No! HP Snyder never made a bike this good.
Sorry Rollfast guys, just kidding!
This little gem, is the 1940 Schwinn built, BA107 Henderson Autocycle.
It's the one I got from Bob Snyder a couple of months ago.
Nice and SMOOOOTH!
Just the way Arnold Schwinn & Company intended.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 29, 2018)

1936 Electric


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 29, 2018)

Had to give this one a try , Pulled it off the wall aired the tires and a short ride down the street


----------



## Ross (Aug 29, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Aug 30, 2018)

Another nice evening to ride to a local show


----------



## Sven (Aug 30, 2018)

*It was time to take a break from doing some light body work on the Flightliner's frame. I'm just filling in the old rust pits.*



*Hit the trail and ended up at the Smokehouse BBQ Shack for lunch. A fairly new joint.*



*This picture does not do the food justice. The Umbrella casted a funky light over the table. North Carolina Pulled Pork Sandwich and Mac Salad..and a large collard greens ( not pictured )to go for the wife. I'd give it 4.5 stars out of 5.*




*Practicing no hands riding and trying to take a picture...*



*Getting better..not as wobbly...not real smooth either. 
Wobbly or not, It was a great day for a ride!*


----------



## Cory (Aug 30, 2018)

Coffee run this A.M. in HB CA. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Aug 30, 2018)

Rode the 37-ish Shelby hotrod today. About 50 miles.







Ran into some cool cats  with cool bikes....


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 30, 2018)

Got the bendix aviation two speed dialed in today.i laced it in a while back on my wife's 68 columbia.made a really nice riding bike even better!


----------



## Ross (Aug 30, 2018)

Elle!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 30, 2018)

Ross said:


> View attachment 861378 Elle!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 It appears to me, Elle is hooked!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 30, 2018)

I rode after dinner for a little more than two hours on my 1935 flying cloud.
A very lovely evening for a ride.


----------



## rcole45 (Aug 30, 2018)

nice day at the beach


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 30, 2018)

Had night classes at cycle school...


----------



## SKPC (Aug 31, 2018)

<<***Wards' Hawthorne Flyer***>>   about' 41mi today.
Balboa Peninsula-----


----------



## ballooney (Aug 31, 2018)

Family came to visit so we got on it...to lunch and coffee...apparently I collect Schwinns. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 31, 2018)

Granddaughter and me took a 10 mile spin.


----------



## kreika (Aug 31, 2018)

Picked up my favorite one at school on my favorite one.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 1, 2018)

kreika said:


> Picked up my favorite one at school on my favorite one.




You need some foot pegs on that for your favorite one of two.


----------



## kreika (Sep 1, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> You need some foot pegs on that for your favorite one of two.




Yup I do. Told her keep feet away from the spokes. :eek:


----------



## gtflyte (Sep 1, 2018)

Lite local  Tarmac Ride



took in a little water view



Stopped in At Botanical Gardens



Over to the high level bridge




Found the blue heron he’s there all the time





Thanks


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 1, 2018)

We rode the Monarks to the local watering hole today...


----------



## SKPC (Sep 1, 2018)

***27' Wards' Flyer***  again today.  About 47mi.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## saladshooter (Sep 1, 2018)

Rode in the tour de fat today in Fort Collins CO home of New Belgium. Also rode the Poudre river trail. Great day!


----------



## Cory (Sep 2, 2018)

At the Flea this A.M. on the hunt. Riding the Raleigh. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nos (Sep 2, 2018)

the 52 Fire Arrow


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 2, 2018)

Finally took it down the road hoping tires would hold up


----------



## Cory (Sep 2, 2018)

Pre cyclone coaster ride this morning in Long Beach CA. 









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 2, 2018)

Our city takes care of it's Vets...we have a program called "Honor Flights".It's a non profit that pays to fly Vets to the Memorial in DC. They had a car show to help the cause 5 blocks from the house.....




Rode over on this very hot day on my 35 Hawthorne (don't know what is, with the oldest serial #) bike...There were over 200 cars. I picked my faves to show.....








This car is beautiful...I talked to the owner for a while..never got a pic with my bike....








This one was my favorite....when I came up, the owners wife came over & introduced herself and started showing off the car. The trunk lid was remote air controlled....the top was 1 piece and she told me that if her husband was nice, she would help him take it off......





More of the coooool cars.....


----------



## friendofthedevil (Sep 2, 2018)

Took the '64 Typhoon for ice cream...


----------



## John G04 (Sep 2, 2018)

The two favorites 53 panther and 38 motorbike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2018)

Suffered for the hobby on @Velocipedist Co's 38 Bluebird at today's Cyclone Coasters Sears September Ride. Boy are my knees killing me


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 2, 2018)

Super Fun day riding my 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser.
I went out of my way to make the ride to the C.C. Sears September Gathering.
Amazing Bikes to admire.







Balboa Pier, Newport Pier, and Huntington Beach Pier all behind me now as I head for Belmont Pier just before Portfolio Cafe in Long Beach.









Bluebirds and Robins and Chiefs; Oh My!












I'm home now; off tomorrow.
Any body want to ride Labor Day?


----------



## gtflyte (Sep 2, 2018)

Busy on house Reno to day .Managed to dig out the  Amf Skyrider for a middle weight cruise



Aired up the tires and A quick servay Ride before dusk and bed.
A little American Content from Ontario 
Thanks


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Sep 2, 2018)

Rode the late 30's _ **** *__Elgin __Hotrod ***** _today..
Talbert Regional Park in Costa Mesa


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Out on Saturday for a 10 miler on the Rochester along local back roads......












Ended back in Wallingford and took in some of the dancing at the 'Bunkfest', I'm not sure quite how to explain English traditional dance.....




On Sunday myself and some other local riders had our first (semi) organised ride to the 'Bunkfest'. 
We arranged to meet at the Winterbrook bridge; people's individual interpretation of which bridge this might be varied somewhat, with guys waiting at 4 different bridges!
Six of us set off for a very relaxed ride to local hostelries, Adam (1930s Hercules Sport's) and Ian (1912 BSA) setting off.....




We stopped at "The Chequers" in Aston Tirrold then proceeded to "The Bear" in North Moreton where we enjoyed some more excellent ales in the garden.....




Our final pub stop was at "The Red Lion" in Brightwell-cum-Sotwell; more ale!




Finally (and in a slightly erratic but very jovial manner) we arrived at the festival. We haphazardly propped our remaining 5 machines together outside "The Coach and Horses", Tim's 1920s BSA "Weekender" at the front.....




Beautiful day, beautiful people, fantastic ride, music, dancing and beer.
10 miles in 9 hours or 8 pints of ale; depending on how you like to calculate such matters that is very good or absolutely appalling!

Happy riding!


----------



## mrg (Sep 3, 2018)

A fun Sears ride with with the CC


----------



## Cory (Sep 3, 2018)

Happy Memorial Day! 
On my first ride of the day with @tripple3 in Newport Beach. Heading towards The Wedge for the sunrise. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Sep 3, 2018)

It's a bit overcast but I'm pretty sure the sun is up. On my 73 Raleigh at the mouth of the Newport Harbor. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 3, 2018)

kreika said:


> Picked up my favorite one at school on my favorite one.
> View attachment 861929



You need to print and frame this one.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 3, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Any body want to ride Labor Day?





Cory said:


> Happy Memorial Day!
> On my first ride of the day with @tripple3



My 1936 Electric about 25 Miles












 I really like this billboard ....


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 3, 2018)

Met up with Jon and his lady last night for a ride around Whittier, dinner and a couple brews.
















































My girl spotted a Black Widow checking out my Colson. Asked if she could take it for a spin. I politely declined.


----------



## gkeep (Sep 3, 2018)

I understand, I know more Morris Dancers than you can beat with a morris stick or gag with their hanky. They're thick as pagans on the Salisbury solstice around here. All in black? Looks like the White Rats Morris in San Francisco who sew bells to their skin for dancing...more beer PLEASE!




dnc1 said:


> Ended back in Wallingford and took in some of the dancing at the 'Bunkfest', I'm not sure quite how to explain English traditional dance.....


----------



## SKPC (Sep 3, 2018)

Rode the <<_*Elgin*_ >>       around 32mi today.  Overcast and windless for perfect riding conditions.
Newport Back Bay



_Talbert Regional Park_...yours truly..


----------



## buickmike (Sep 3, 2018)

I just put a chainwheel like that on a bike yesterday.is it original to Elgins? Is a flat disc or. does the. Chainwheel have a boss where it connects to the crank


----------



## buickmike (Sep 3, 2018)

I could have rode my bike                                           yesterday. But when I removed chainwheel I discovered my stock of Schwinn BB parts was depleted. Iwas fitting 36 hockey guard + tried to put similar chainring as shown. Too bad the crank that was on it was bent - wrong TPI. etc.... the one shown here i$nt flat. The 1 I put on bike had a circular boss at crank area and had the outer teeth sat in a "relief".


----------



## SKPC (Sep 3, 2018)

buickmike said:


> I just put a chainwheel like that on a bike yesterday.is it original to Elgins? Is a flat disc or. does the. Chainwheel have a boss where it connects to the crank




      It is a little-seen 1930's Schwinn ring from what I have heard. The 52t equiv. sprocket is dead flat and very thick.  Autocycle maybe.  It may also have been on a few others.   It is "drilled"  for one-piece cranks  but has larger-than-normal holes for both the chain-wheel center and the drive pin hole(further from center than normal) .  Have not found the correct crank for it yet. I have this one rigged for the 33' crank arms that I am using here. Secret design...


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 3, 2018)

Rode around Denver City Park today with my wife and @xmtnrider


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 3, 2018)

Locals Only


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 3, 2018)

Took a ride on the local light rail with Cody and Mr/Mrs Rustjunkie for a bite and a couple cold ones.


----------



## Kstone (Sep 3, 2018)

We started the ride heading down the hill to the water for sunset.... and then my pedal fell out and was too stripped...so then we got our exercise by walking up the giant hill... yay?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 3, 2018)

I rode this old bike around and looked at stuff.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 3, 2018)

Stopped by for a quick drink on the way back home...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 3, 2018)

Kstone said:


> We started the ride heading down the hill to the water for sunset.... and then my pedal fell out and was too stripped...so then we got our exercise by walking up the giant hill... yay?View attachment 863519



Nice photo!


----------



## mrg (Sep 3, 2018)

Trying to get my loose fork bearing cup problem figured out, missing OG shims ( think Monark Speedster & 5 bar only ?), made some but still don't know if it's right after a ride to the car show tonight (fork comes loose after short ride) so posting in the wanted section also, still was a great Labor Day!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 4, 2018)

Rode the 53 New World after throwing in new tubes and rim strips.


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 4, 2018)

1968 Speedster. Was supposed to be a knockabout bike for my wife to learn on. Turns out I rather like commuting on it .


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Pictures from this mornings ride to work on the Ciclos Minaco 'especial'.
St Leonards Square.....




St. Helens church.....








Love riding this!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2018)

Since I had the 1937 Elgin Bluebird out for the Sears September Ride, I figured I'd take a ride around the old west coast Sears distribution center before they tear it down/ fix it up.








Every, Elgin/J.C.Higgins bicycle sold west of the Rockies passed through this building.
 1927-1992


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 4, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Since I had the 1937 Elgin Bluebird out for the Sears September Ride, I figured I'd take a ride around the old west coast Sears distribution center before they tear it down/ fix it up.View attachment 863908
> View attachment 863910
> View attachment 863911
> Every, Elgin/J.C.Higgins bicycle sold west of the Rockies passed through this building.
> 1927-1992



Love that first photo!


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 4, 2018)

Too cool!



cyclingday said:


> Since I had the 1937 Elgin Bluebird out for the Sears September Ride, I figured I'd take a ride around the old west coast Sears distribution center before they tear it down/ fix it up.View attachment 863908
> View attachment 863910
> View attachment 863911
> Every, Elgin/J.C.Higgins bicycle sold west of the Rockies passed through this building.
> 1927-1992


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 4, 2018)

Took the Robin to the post office to drop off some packages


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 5, 2018)

Not a classic or antique but a strange easy ride . Neighbors bought a couple electric bikes , cruise at 15 mph with ease


----------



## Rockman9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Was able to get out on the Roadmaster and Monark out for a nice ride


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 5, 2018)

Beautiful bikes but what is she hiding in the fanny pack thing ?


Rockman9 said:


> Was able to get out on the Roadmaster and Monark out for a nice ride
> View attachment 864165


----------



## bdp35 (Sep 5, 2018)

b 17 fan said:


> Beautiful bikes but what is she hiding in the fanny pack thing ?



Junk?


----------



## Rockman9 (Sep 5, 2018)

b 17 fan said:


> Beautiful bikes but what is she hiding in the fanny pack thing ?





bdp35 said:


> Junk?




It's actually a bluetooth speaker so she can listen to music while riding or maybe she needs it to tune me out if I talk to much. ha


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 5, 2018)

Does she play Beach Boys   "Good Vibrations" at high volume ?


----------



## Rockman9 (Sep 5, 2018)

b 17 fan said:


> Does she play Beach Boys   "Good Vibrations" at high volume ?



 Not yet. Normally its attached to the bike and she plays Queen "Fat Bottom Girls".


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 5, 2018)

Rockman9 said:


> Not yet. Normally its attached to the bike and she plays Queen "Fat Bottom Girls".



I hope we don't get you banned from this site by her with our comments


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2018)

b 17 fan said:


> Does she play Beach Boys   "Good Vibrations" at high volume ?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2018)

She got some fast wheels now.
 Sturmy Archer two speed kickback laced into 26 inch Blunts.
Rebuilt Torrington pedals to match.
Second gear is really fast!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 5, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 864498View attachment 864499
> She got some fast wheels now.
> Sturmy Archer two speed kickback laced into 26 inch Blunts.
> Rebuilt Torrington pedals to match.
> ...




Cool Frame also I bet it’s a beast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKPC (Sep 5, 2018)

Late ride today on the _Hawthorne Flyer_


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 6, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 864498View attachment 864499
> She got some fast wheels now.
> Sturmy Archer two speed kickback laced into 26 inch Blunts.
> Rebuilt Torrington pedals to match.
> ...



Man those wheels look good!


----------



## mrg (Sep 6, 2018)

Well last night, cool, for a few months there has been a food truck event across the street from the car show


----------



## Cory (Sep 6, 2018)

Got a ride in this morning to The Wedge on the Newport Beach Peninsula CA. On my 73 Raleigh. 









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Sep 6, 2018)

Chose the _Shelby  _to ride today. 15-20mph headwinds on much of the ride, so I used the drops in 1st gear for 1/2 of it.  When windy,  you summon perseverance..30mi.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 7, 2018)

The_ Hawthorne Flyer _!!    About 51 mi today.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2018)

My great western Moto bike had a flat tire since the last swap meet. I didn’t want to buy a tube online so I stopped at local bike shop called Papa Wheelie.
He had a great selection of tubes and tires and works on bikes too.
I installed it and was blowing it up with a hand pump when it exploded in my ears.
I took it back and he gave me a new one and a rim strip for free.
what a great bike shop.
I fixed it today and rode it to the bank.
happy to get my antique rolling again.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 8, 2018)

Took the ‘40 out for a



 cruise today. The Santa Cruz beach boardwalk amusement park is just a 3 minute ride from my shop! Terrible I know


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 8, 2018)

Super fun ride on this really fast wheel set; with two other cabers @eddie_bravo & @SKPC


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 8, 2018)

Great early ride and ran into unexpected friends 
@tripple3 and @SKPC 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Sep 8, 2018)

Rode the Hawthorne today..about 38mi..Spun for awhile with EB&T3...


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 8, 2018)

Nice evening run on the 41 zenith 4 speed.i think it does like 100 mph in 4th. Lol.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Sep 9, 2018)

Having a little trouble finding my chain breaker but I rolled around on the deck a little bit already



Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Sep 9, 2018)

I rode the _**Shelby** _today for 3++hrs & also worked in the yard for 3 hrs...58mi
Balboa Peninsula
_

_
Irvine/UCI


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 9, 2018)

To these at local park with my WF and my puppy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (Sep 9, 2018)

Hit the trifecta today...my three favorite things in life...my son, baseball, and old bikes. Great day! ‘41 Ace and ‘53 Panther. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 9, 2018)

I rode down to the beach this morning and then up to Orange for the circle city ride with Bikes from Ohio. 
 After their ride I was peddling along with the group and we were taking turns leading in the headwind ;  so I continued all the way down to the beach again.
 My odomer said we rode 48.1 miles


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 9, 2018)

I got this one on the road over the weekend. It rides extremely well after I dialed it in.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Sep 9, 2018)

Rode my '71 Collegiate 20 miles during the hottest part of the day.

Pine Ranch...





Mile Marker 895 on the old Seaboard RR...


----------



## bladerunner1955 (Sep 9, 2018)

THE STIG said:


> View attachment 575346


----------



## mrg (Sep 10, 2018)

Rode around Orange with the CC Crew


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 10, 2018)

Rode the 53 New World and 58 Traveller on the Gateway Coasters Lightweight ride yesterday.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Sep 10, 2018)

Looks like little old Marine laid quite a '_sacrifice on the alter of freedom_' during the Civil War.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 10, 2018)

Took one of my middleweight bikes out that hasn't been ridden in a long time. '68 Campus Green Typhoon that I purchased several years ago from the original owner.


----------



## Nos (Sep 10, 2018)

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nos (Sep 10, 2018)

1952 beauty queen before and after









campus queen, my bad i feel really dumb now. No wonder I couldn't find it in s catalog. In my defense I am advancing in years over here


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2018)

1936 Electric
C-Model Frame Accessorized  Today.












I am CA State certified Journeyman Electrician by trade, but I enjoy riding after work.
Or riding as often as I can when I'm not working.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Cory (Sep 11, 2018)

Got sick of waiting for the sun to come up so I went and dug out my headlight from my unpacked bag from the Frisco ride. I'm in Huntington Beach heading for coffee.



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Sep 11, 2018)

The Elgin hotrod for a short one this am...


----------



## Cory (Sep 12, 2018)

Dropped the kids at School and had a window to ride to the HB pier before I meet @mrg to go surfing. Weather is all good [emoji3][emoji106] 
Had to get a cup of my favorite.







Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Sep 12, 2018)

Took the '79 FFS Suburban out for a maiden voyage after I took her down to the frame and cleaned , serviced and polished everything. Put some new rubber on her. It rode nicely, the shifting was smooth as silk. Very nice for a $22.00 bike . This is one of the bikes that will be going with us to ride some trails and places in the New England states next month.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 12, 2018)

I moved a couple bikes to get my service Rider out; 1940 Western Flyer H.D.
I needed rubbing alcohol for cleaning so I went to Rite Aid.
Service bikes are allowed in the store; but riding in the store, not so much.









While I'm out riding, pull into some sidewalk surfin' tree-barrels.


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 12, 2018)

I was debating if I was going to post this one.

Tonight I stopped by my parents house to catch up with them, and on the way back stopped at goodwill. I saw this bike, and knew it was a in-expensive department store bike. What caught my eye, is it had 29" wheels, and I sort of wanted to test ride a bike with that wheel size to see what it was about. After giving it a quick look over, I found the wheels were true, and curiosity eventually got the best of me.

After getting it home, I found the bolts that tighten the adjustable angle stem never stopped turning when trying to tighten them up. But it seemed pretty stiff, so I decided to take it for a quick ride. After just a few pedals, I found another problem, and headed back home. "There was a click sensation, after every revolution of the crank", after another look over I isolated the issue to the drive side pedal. I then swapped out the pedals, and headed out again for another ride. "I assume the original owner got frustrated with its various problems, and dumped it off at goodwill for some sucker like me to buy".  Luckily I did not have to pay a whole lot, and will fix the problems.

To tell you the truth, the bike rode great. I kind off liked the feel of the larger wheels. The bike rode very smooth.  It is much larger than it looks in the photos do to the 29" wheel size. (it's actually 10" longer than than the road bike I normally ride, and the top of the head tube stands 2" taller, the max tire diameter measurement is also about 2 1/2" larger than the 27" tires on my road bike. The handle bars are 31" wide, and I found my self choking up on them for a narrower grip. The bottom bracket is placed higher up than it should be, and to be comfortable I will need to purchase a longer seat post to raise me up another inch".

"I don't know how the low seat post riders who post here do it,  I need a longer almost full leg extension to feel comfortable on a bike." If I sit to low, I can experience a painful pressure in my knees.





For the price paid, it was worth it to satisfy my curiosity about the 29" wheels. I'll make a few more adjustments and change a few parts out. I plan to keep it for a while. I really did like the way the larger wheels felt on the road. It may become my new bike I lock up at the local train station without having to deal with any worries. It also came with some accessories I took off and may re use on other bikes. (Fenders / LED Head Light / Bike Lock / And a semi decent aftermarket seat post mounted rack).


----------



## mrg (Sep 13, 2018)

Wednesday car show, first pic is a couple of 39’s


----------



## rusty_apache (Sep 13, 2018)

I took the circa 1904 Century Marathon down to Halcyon on the San Antonio river for breakfast this morning. It’s no longer Africa hot with the tropical storms blowing through from the Gulf coast. 
It’s definitely got a stiff ride but it is my current favorite, until I get the 1897 Wasp finished anyway...


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 13, 2018)

I really wasn’t looking for another bike; my buddy showed up and dropped it off in my driveway while I was at work.
 1939 Delmar, by Colson
 It rides nice, I think I’ll keep it.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 13, 2018)

It was a nice day to ride the 1940 Henderson.


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 13, 2018)

.


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 14, 2018)

I took the same bike out today that I posted the other day that was found at goodwill. After some research I found it was sold by wallmart and it looked a lot like this when I first picked it up. Its a "Genesis 29" Wheel Gx7".





The first night I brought it home I stripped of all it accessories.

Today I removed the decals with a heat gun, and greased up all the bearings. I borrowed a longer seat post from another bike, and removed the orriginal 31" long handle bar (It was just to big). I then attached a old Race Face riser bar that used to be red anodized aluminum when it was purchased about 15 years ago, over the years the red faded to a definate pink looking color.  I sanded it down, and gave it a bare aluminum finish.

I decided to set it up like a mountain bike for light single track use. I just took it for another ride, and this is what it looks like now.




This railroad bridge underpass, is just two blocks from my house, and gets pictured in almost all of my rides. (I  love its patina) I appalgise  to any one who is tired of seeing it. Its usually my first photo stop when out on a ride, and I try to capture different sections, as they get covered in graffiti, and are painted over,












Please Note: I'm not trying to endorse department store bikes. I know they blow, and this one had its fair share of problems.  I was just curious about trying out a 29" wheel set frame and lucked into finding one pretty inexpensively to satisfy some curiosity.

The only thing I now have left to do, is trim down the excessively long cable housing, and replace the cheap v-brakes with something better. (They are indeed terrible).

I almost forgot to add: On my ride today, it even managed to get a compliment. Some guy yelled out "Nice Bike" as he drove past in a car. I'm also happy with the way it turned out, my goal was to make it look less like a department store bike, and also turn it into a functional rider.


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 14, 2018)

One more photo, Its a really large bike. This is how it stacks up size wise to a 27" Wheeled  Road Bike I have been riding. Its actually 10" longer, and when pictured side by side makes it look tiny. Now that many of the problems are fixed, its a pretty fun ride.


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 14, 2018)

Great group of people and the best bike picture thread in the world right here on the CABE...


----------



## Barto (Sep 14, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Great group of people and the best bike picture thread in the world right here on the CABE...
> 
> View attachment 868720
> 
> ...



Ah, Brimfield MA!!!!!


----------



## Cory (Sep 15, 2018)

Bought a funky aluminum belt drive 3 speed cruiser this morning at a yard sale and @tripple3 had to test drive it first. Lol. Huntington Beach California on a "Priority" bike







Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover_poe (Sep 15, 2018)

i rode my new bike!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 15, 2018)

My Elgin Tiki cruiser to the swap meet


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 15, 2018)

Put some new accessories on the Military Motorbike thanks @rustjunkie ! You can’t go wrong getting stuff from Scott!


----------



## SKPC (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 15, 2018)

Out on the 36 goodyear right now


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2018)

It turns out, the 1940 Henderson is a chick magnet!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 15, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> One more photo, Its a really large bike. This is how it stacks up size wise to a 27" Wheeled  Road Bike I have been riding. Its actually 10" longer, and when pictured side by side makes it look tiny. Now that many of the problems are fixed, its a pretty fun ride.View attachment 868700




Don't feel embarrassed or whatever, you are doing a really decent job making something good of this bike.

It looks KILLER as well. If you haven't already, please start a thread on it in Project Rides.


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 15, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> Don't feel embarrassed or whatever, you are doing a really decent job making something good of this bike.
> 
> It looks KILLER as well. If you haven't already, please start a thread on it in Project Rides.





Thanks, my brother stopped  by the house today. and took it for a spin. He also really like's it, and said it looks bad @ss., He was surprised when i told him it was a Walmart bike and only worth about $65 bucks.  and offered to buy it for that price immediately.

I pricked it up for 35$  with a few issues and decided to play with it, The seat-post is worth more than the entire bike, but its a common size "27.2" and fits many of my other bikes, It was the only one I had long enough to place on this bike. As it needs a longer post with the sloped frame design.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 16, 2018)

Only the intrepid.
We've been living with continual monsoons all month.  The greenways are flooded, it's not safe to ride in traffic, especially around my near-rural neighborhood with hills, twisty bits, no shoulders and natives.  Been staying busy, mostly rigging kayaks for our impending coast trip - 3 weeks away - much of the cordage needed replacing, rebuilding the skeg on my daughter's boat, improved my trolley, added stringer cleats on two boats.    Some days, was thinking about kayaking in my back yard.



I've been riding this as much as I hate it.



Yesterday, was watching the rain bands from the tropical depression come ashore on doppler radar.  By afternoon, they were veering west, and it looked like this morning would be a good window.
Dry as a bone at 6am at my house, so I headed downtown.  Drove through light rain.
Five intrepid souls including our captain Howard met at Bike World.  It rained on us the whole way.  We made the ride quickly, but did stop at the Alamodome for a couple of photos.



Hey, I got fenders, plus my rain shell. 
A really good piece of rain gear is a Halo sweat band.  It has a built-in channel that sends the water running off your hair away from your eyes, so your eyes don't burn.  



Lou didn't go, and texted me intrepid was not the qualifier he would pick.
But just getting in even 14 mi and even in the rain felt great.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Sep 16, 2018)

My wife and I took these out today 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frank 81 (Sep 16, 2018)

New Old Rider-38 Colson, Something old Frame something new Bars something borrowed Chainring & something blue Fork.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 16, 2018)

Rode the 36 Schwinn this morning. Needs a Delta battery tube for the light


----------



## SKPC (Sep 16, 2018)

Rode the old Colson in the am and the Ibis mtb with some buddies for 3hrs later in the day...










.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2018)

1939 Rustjunkies Tiki Twinbar Twospeed with @Cory


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2018)

Rode my 65 Sting Ray with Socal Sting-Rays today


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 16, 2018)

Explored Spokane Washington today. '38 Roadmaster and '36 Hartford.


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 16, 2018)

GIF app  .


----------



## mike j (Sep 17, 2018)

Been working in one of the river towns in Westchester county for the past three weeks. Everyday we past the old Croton aqueduct hiking & biking trail. Construction started in 1837, to supply water to N.Y.C. It runs 20 something miles along the Hudson river north of the city. Finally got to ride it Sunday morning, not a good time, as it was chock full of walkers, dogs, baby carriages, a few other bikers & oblivious texter's. Stopped at Lyndhurst mansion along the way. Interesting Gothic castle built in the 1830's, used in numerous movies & TV shows. It was featured in an episode of "The men who built America" recently. Nice photo op.


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 17, 2018)

Well! kinda ridden this weekend! "Buddy's Pedal Fest", My OG 1949 Monark Super Deluxe recieved the "2018 Super Survivor" award.


----------



## Nos (Sep 17, 2018)

schwinnelginbluehawthroadwesternbirdflyermaster


----------



## mike j (Sep 17, 2018)

It certainly is, plus a little steamroller, me thinks.


----------



## Ross (Sep 17, 2018)

More Elle 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Sep 18, 2018)

Nice sunset ride on the hendersons


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2018)

I'm Stoked to get my Morrow parts all in to build it from a new axel with other NOS parts from @markivpedalpusher @looneymatthew @kreika 
Really Stoked to get to ride Velvet DeLuxe again and on Taco Tuesday!










I locked my Wise Lock while I went in to order.













What a great ride on an old Huffman.


----------



## RJWess (Sep 18, 2018)

What kind of tires are these?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2018)

RJWess said:


> What kind of tires are these?



Van's Treads by Cult



https://www.sourcebmx.com/en/us/Cult-X-Vans-Tyre/m-27830.aspx


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 18, 2018)

Awesome recent posts keeep it up guys & gals!


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 19, 2018)

This what I rode . Not sure if it's a real bike but the weather sucks and needed to move the clothing off of it before the ride began


----------



## Speed King (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## COB (Sep 19, 2018)

Just got back from an evening ride. I took the Super Sport and my riding buddy took her Giant.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 19, 2018)

Rode two bikes today..This older one early..



And this one later..


----------



## mike j (Sep 19, 2018)

Working on getting "La Patrona" ready for the beach. Finally got her going & the batteries in sync, sun came out, drove her into the bush a bit, rides nice.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cory (Sep 20, 2018)

6 a.m. Coffee run. Huntington Beach CA



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## mrg (Sep 20, 2018)

Was hoping to find another 65 StingRay to take a pic with but I had the oldest but did get  great colors Lime & Purple!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 21, 2018)

tinkin 'bout last knight


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 21, 2018)

Lil dirt action on the 36 this morning


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 21, 2018)

1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser to the bank.
I am glad to get the weekend off.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 21, 2018)

Rode the Corvette to the local Farmer's market.

One shot, and I blew it by being lazy and not manually focusing - (amateur). At least I got a ride in


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 21, 2018)

39 colson.rode it in the driveway. Does that count?


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 21, 2018)

This Regal Deluxe is unbelievable. It’s one of my most comfortable bikes to ride. I just got it on the road this afternoon.


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 22, 2018)

It was brought to my attention at Buddy's this year that the older ratty brick tires on the Super Twin Rat were just to iffy any more to ride.
Well, he's not quite as sexy as he was, but definitely has the meat now! 2.50's! Rides nice!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 22, 2018)

Mid 50s Columbia for me and the wife this morning


----------



## fattyre (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## alecburns (Sep 22, 2018)

Been riding this one about every day now. No issues yet!! Great for driving around campus.


----------



## izee2 (Sep 22, 2018)

Had the ol Compax out for a spin at the Gilbert PA military show n swap. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 23, 2018)

Finally, a laid back Saturday!
Rode the bobbed Western Flyer around the property, enjoying the weather!


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 23, 2018)

oldfart36 said:


> Finally, a laid back Saturday!
> Rode the bobbed Western Flyer around the property, enjoying the weather!
> 
> View attachment 872733



love the looks of that thing


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 23, 2018)

Not an oldie but a great east cruiser


----------



## sccruiser (Sep 23, 2018)

Great day on the  Hot Rod Lincoln with the Rolling Relics in Monterey Ca.


----------



## Kstone (Sep 23, 2018)

Howard hosted a ride and get together at his amazing place. Always thankful for the invite to admire his great work!







Can I just say our four Gill is the best riding bike. I had so much fun!


----------



## SKPC (Sep 23, 2018)

Rode the Hawthorne all around the neighborhood today.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2018)

I rode my Flying Cloud around in the dark at the Cycle Swap.
Up front is my find: 1937 Hawthorne Twinbar.
My rider is the Camel-back with rain-gutter fenders behind those frames.


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 23, 2018)

Took my '48 J C Higgins deluxe with beehive springer out today. Picked up some Torrington T8's at the Royal Oak swap meet earlier today to replace the mismatched set I had on there. Beautiful day here in mid Michigan.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2018)

Rode the crusty 36 Colson at this morning's LB swap.






...and the nicer 37 around Ontario for a bite and a sip...or two


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 24, 2018)

A beautiful first day of Fall ride along the Mississippi and St Anthony Falls.
Darcie & Nick


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 24, 2018)

Went out with the friends to grab breakfast yesterday


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 24, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Went out with the friends to grab breakfast yesterday
> View attachment 873639




Dang that's nice , I promise you it's worth more than that mini behind it .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dave K (Sep 24, 2018)

Crusty 40 to dinner.


----------



## COB (Sep 25, 2018)

8AM: Hungry. Out of cereal. Quick ride to the grocery store.


----------



## the2finger (Sep 25, 2018)

‘53 Colson looptail great smooth riding bike


----------



## mrg (Sep 25, 2018)

Just getting around to posting last night’s ride


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 25, 2018)

uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180925/64f04220b05bce2984853c2757ae9296.jpg[/IMG]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKPC (Sep 25, 2018)

Long day working on the house, but did ride the Colson motobike later.....


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 25, 2018)

Tiki Twinbar to Tio’s Taco Tuesday today.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 25, 2018)

Did a test ride on this old camelback today. Need to do some adjustments.


----------



## Cory (Sep 26, 2018)

A.m. coffee run on my WASP. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 26, 2018)

Rode 2 this morning...my '30 Columbia Camelback (ride it a lot) and a '47 Columbia that I had for sale at the local swap this past weekend, it didn't sell.

Mike


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 26, 2018)

That is the backyard where I grew up Memorial Day weekend,1968  brand new four bedroom house in H B 92646 cost 25,000
 I rode my Velvet down to the beach and to the wonderful family gathering.
1935 Huffman frame makes a very comfortable upright Rider; deLuxe.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 26, 2018)

1941 Huffman Firestone pilot to cruze the hood on tonight.


----------



## Nos (Sep 27, 2018)

48 Columbia, late model green machine, 68 Schwinn, 37 Dayton Huffman in that order


----------



## Iverider (Sep 27, 2018)

1982 Trek 757/9 for my 10 mile commute. It's fast.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 27, 2018)

Rode the Ibis SL for a few hours today.  Colors are early this year because of the driest sept on record in northern Utah.  Winter is just around the corner.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2018)

I took a nice hour long ride down to the beach and home  on my Western Flyer 









Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 875056
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 27, 2018)

I stopped by one of my favorite local backdrops while out for a ride on the 1940 Henderson.


----------



## rcole45 (Sep 27, 2018)

Nice day for a ride at the beach.


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Sep 28, 2018)

I keep a bike at work, for trips to the pop machine on the other side of the building. I work swingshift, one of three people...so there is no one to run over . I figure I probably average about 1.5miles/night.





~'00 Electra Sunny Garcia, 7spd Nexus. I bought this bikes' brother bike, an Eric Malone, a month or so before I got this one just to flip or strip. It was such a fun comfortable ride that I jumped on this one when it popped up on CL as well. Both great riders...both keepers now 

Jason


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 28, 2018)

tonight's delight, 39 murray long tank.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 29, 2018)

I rode the 1933 Colson around town yesterday to stretch the legs....


----------



## Nos (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Sep 29, 2018)

Out for an early afternoon spin before meeting up for a drink with my son.
10 miles, 'Cycles Morot’, gorgeous day over here.....








Good riding weather for the next week apparently!


----------



## John G04 (Sep 29, 2018)

I really like my 41 Iver. Rode it at trexlertown today and then around the neighborhood.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 29, 2018)

1935 Velvet deLuxe
Very pretty day here too.









It's Saturday; show some seat stamps.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/its-saturday-lets-see-some-seat-stamps.68852/


----------



## mrg (Sep 30, 2018)

Didn’t have to ride far to see some cool cars, my street!


----------



## mrg (Sep 30, 2018)

Just a pre-party for the Blvd car show a couple of blocks away


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 30, 2018)

Early morning spin on 'Inconnu', very chilly!




Still beautiful though, not much traffic at 8 o'clock on a Sunday round here.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 30, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> not much traffic at 8 o'clock on a Sunday round here.



It was just after 6 a.m. and still dark when I left on my 1936 Packard to do the shopping at Smart-n-Final.









I moved the 12 pack box into the above pic and the price is $9.99 not $3.99...
















My dream came true today as I was able to ride right through the auto-matic doors this morning into the grocery store.
The 1st person I saw was Manny, the produce guy looking at me in disbelief.
I smiled and said, "I've wanted to do this for awhile."
I rode down the dairy aisle to the back where I saw the rest of the early Sunday workers loading coolers and shelves with the products of today.
I completed a lap through the store and started my shopping, loading my banana box, apples, Mint It's It, and other essentials for the week.
Very helpful folks here in Fountain Valley.
Happy Sunday!
Let's go for a ride later Marty @cyclingday


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 30, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> It was just after 6 a.m. and still dark when I left on my 1936 Packard to do the shopping at Smart-n-Final.
> View attachment 876250View attachment 876251View attachment 876252
> 
> I moved the 12 pack box into the above pic and the price is $9.99 not $3.99...
> ...



Shops over here cannot open before 10am on a Sunday. I dream of the day we have ride through shops, lol!!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 30, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Let's go for a ride later Marty @cyclingday



We did.
I wanted to try out the 1939 Delmar and show Marty.
I rode it to church and it got a lot of attention.
This usher wanted his picture taken with it.
Which made me think of @the tinker 
Another beautiful day here at the beach.















Ok; that's HB pier, let's go back to NP pier.









Thanks Marty for the ride.








The bike rides real nice.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 30, 2018)

It was a nice day for a ride.
Hurricane Rosa is spinning off the west coast of Baja California, and some of the tropical cloud patterns were starting to appear this far north.





We spotted this 1940 makers mark in the pier.
Same year the bike was built.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice road bike ride this morning, out and about for lunch and errands on the roadster this afternoon. Sunday funday.


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 30, 2018)

My friend is a bartender but I get NO free beer...


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 30, 2018)

In Harvs honor I got this one out


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 30, 2018)

Tonight's ride brought to you by rollfast.41 vintage.


----------



## danfitz1 (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice day for a trip around the neighborhood on the Cycleplane................


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 1, 2018)

Beautiful evening on the 1935 Flying Cloud


----------



## mrg (Oct 1, 2018)

Dang,  it feels like summers winding down!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 2, 2018)

Got out for an hour or so on the SL mid-day.  Fast pace, perfect conditions.  Colors are going off


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 3, 2018)

The old rollfast got a Sachs 2 speed over the weekend. It's a blast with the overdrive!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 3, 2018)

Up early, commuting on 'Inconnu'.....


----------



## SKPC (Oct 3, 2018)

27-28 <<<_Ward Hawthorne Flyer_ >>> for work & errands..


----------



## mrg (Oct 4, 2018)

A tiny bit of rain shut down the Wed. car show so checked out the food trucks show? across the street. Don't know what happened to the last pic!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2018)

Rode the newly acquired aluminum fendered Rollfast to work today. Swapped in some new tires, rear reflector and headlight. Not a bad rider at all.


----------



## dweenk (Oct 4, 2018)

I rode my Raleigh Tourist.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 4, 2018)

New to me ‘48 DX. Been buttoned up for a week and a half, but weather and family got in the way of riding it. Took a nice almost 8 mile spin on the MUP after lunch.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 4, 2018)

I can’t get enough of this bike. So far I’ve put over 50 miles on it. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2018)

After work I rode the Velvet to the bank and through my Sweetie's Elementary School here in FV











This bike fits me well


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Duchess (Oct 4, 2018)

Salem Halloween season parade was tonight where they close down much of the streets downtown. It was over 70 degrees, my new bike rack arrived, and I wanted to get more writing done on my kid stories at my favorite coffee shop, so I brought the ridiculous bike. Didn't get many great pics with the crowds as all I had was an iphone and trying to take legit pics is kind of pointless. Main theme was Hocus Pocus because witches and people like that movie, I guess.

Near the Artist Row




Essex Street, which is a pedestrian way all the time. A Jeep club decked out a series of Wranglers. Here's a skull one and in front is a set of women dressed up in Hocus Pocus garb, though it's tough to see.








Nice unattended streets between the parade route:








This isn't "my" coffee shop behind it—drinks are frou frou overly sweet stuff that's too much for me, but great if you like coffee that's like a dessert.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 5, 2018)

I rode my Velvet over to Crystal Court to meet my Sweetie for date nite on her Birthday!








I was riding and ended up on a Rubber Bumpy walkway that saved my mirror when it broke off.
It bounced; No damage. Whats a rubber walkway? 
A good place for a mirror to fall off.





I think the Velvet looks good in the Van's Show Window.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 6, 2018)

Took the family for a spin today. The weather was unbelievable!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 6, 2018)

I rode this down the street to see what a kickback hub was like






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (Oct 6, 2018)

Rolled over to the Grand Fondo finish area...modern bikes are pretty amazing but have nothing on these old Schwinns. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 7, 2018)

Happy Sunday! 
 Grocery run on my 1936 Packard


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 7, 2018)

Going for a ride after the Dolphins game!


----------



## ballooney (Oct 7, 2018)

Out for morning Joe with my son...love Sunday morning in the fall. The rush of summer over and kids settled back in to school calms things down a bit...at least enough to pedal around with my favorite person. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 7, 2018)

Got a quick ride in on the Masi with the rain today


----------



## Duchess (Oct 7, 2018)

Was going to go on the Minuteman rail trail with the Rocket, but my ass still hurts from its horrible Cardiff saddle back on Thursday and it looked like it was going to rain (it did), so back to my old home town of Salem during the silly season (plus it was warm and plenty of women dress up as the kind of witches and such that can put a spell on you at a glance).


Which one is Karen Allen hiding in? No monkey around to help me, though that kid seems to be looking.




This significantly post-dates the witch trials and was invented in France, but I do appreciate an efficient machine.




Rocky coast across the harbor.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 7, 2018)

I now understand how mountain bikes were dreamt up. Cruising the 38 near Nesbitt park! Had to abort the trail!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 7, 2018)

It was a Schwinn Day....


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 7, 2018)

well....took crusty out for spin. 















it was more of a maintenance/test ride. just traded out the rear axel(was too short with all the stuff bolted to it) the rear sprocket(old was hooked and making a racket) the morrow brake from steel shoes to bronze shoes(smoother stops/less noise) and an excellent diamond 1" pitch chain-what a difference=smooth!


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 7, 2018)

I test road this old sears bike and I got the headlights working 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 7, 2018)

Nice ride on the 36 Goodyear wing foot tonight. The new @rustjunkie rebuilt seat completes it.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 7, 2018)

Met up with the boys, for a Foster Freeze at the Pipeline.


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 8, 2018)

Rode my circa 1889 42" Pony Star around Presque Isle State Park in Erie PA. The 3,200 acre park is a sandy peninsula that arches into Lake Erie and forms a protected harbor for the City of Erie. A 15 mile multi-purpose trail circles the park. Total ride was 13.4 miles. The 42" and smaller Stars fit into an SUV making them easy to transport.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 8, 2018)

Way, way cool bike.  Is there an award for best..... "what bike did you ride today"?


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2018)

Getting darker earlier every nite


----------



## Sven (Oct 9, 2018)

My brother in law, Bill , has completed his bucket list of seeing all of the lower 48 states. Rhode Island being the last.
we got to the trail kinda late so we rode toward Bristol from Warren.



Bill taking a break at Brickyard Pond



I was getting parched, so we stopped at "The Beach House" on Hope Road, right of the trail. How convenient. 



After enjoying some of Rhode Island"s brew, we hit trail.

*We had stayed in Old Orchard Beach, Maine the day before, Rainy day. So the bikes stayed in the motel room. We went out sight seeing. Checked out some lighthouses and had lobster mac and cheese and calm chowder for lunch.*


----------



## fattyre (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Misty morning ride to work, 'Cycles Morot'.....
















Gorgeous, fresh Autumnal morning.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Blue Streak said:


> Rode my circa 1889 42" Pony Star around Presque Isle State Park in Erie PA. The 3,200 acre park is a sandy peninsula that arches into Lake Erie and forms a protected harbor for the City of Erie. A 15 mile multi-purpose trail circles the park. Total ride was 13.4 miles. The 42" and smaller Stars fit into an SUV making them easy to transport.
> 
> View attachment 880381
> 
> ...



That is one very cool machine, a real pleasure to see it being used!


----------



## Sven (Oct 9, 2018)

All of these pictures were taken about a week ago. I am not smart phone savy to figure out how to post stuff. I still have an antique Samsung 4. So here I use the house computer.
Anyway..enuff  how I post . LETS RIDE!





Some shots of Judith Point 



getting ready to head out 


 cruising along at 16 knots



Something to gain my sea legs





off loaded. I was the last one off. I was watching the captain at the back of the ferry { Top right of the ferry ), maneuver her into dock



block Island



taking a break



Saw a "pod" of seals near the point





this is the point where the Atlantic and the sound waves collide. the ferry ride back was nice, I had a Harpoons for nautical balance.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 9, 2018)

One last ride before it heads to Arizona


----------



## marching_out (Oct 9, 2018)

Actually about a week ago today...just got my pictures downloaded. Wife and I were on vacation in southern Indiana. Took a ride around Clifty Falls State park on the Ohio River on the old Suburbans. Great park if you ever get a chance.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 10, 2018)

another weekend coming up and another ride! this time its the 8th annual alameda bike show and ride(oct 13). so repacked some of the bearings(its a chore with all the extras at both axels) and adjust the seat for firmer ride this time, air up the tires and took a ride and listen for expensive sounds! the beast is ready!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 10, 2018)

mr.cycleplane said:


> another weekend coming up and another ride! this time its the 8th annual alameda bike show and ride(oct 13). so repacked some of the bearings(its a chore with all the extras at both axels) and adjust the seat for firmer ride this time, air up the tires and took a ride and listen for expensive sounds! the beast is ready!View attachment 881448
> 
> View attachment 881449
> 
> ...



Cool machine!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Another misty morning commute.
On the 'Ciclos Minaco’ especial today, another unseasonably warm day, with a great sunrise. 
At speed, the small patches of mist were significantly warmer in the still air, almost like a tepid steam bath, strange but exhilarating. Makes a change from our typically cool October mornings.....












Lovely, fast ride home too!
Happy riding!


----------



## kreika (Oct 10, 2018)

Took the 1942 Pacemaker for a spin....


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 10, 2018)

'68 Speedster. None too unique or fancy, but it gets the job done.


----------



## Sven (Oct 10, 2018)

L

We left Rhode Island, tried to go to Cape Cod National Seashore. But a multi-vehicle accident caused US 6 East to be shut down. So we jumped the curb with the rental car{ luckily the muffler didnt come off}  and headed to Buzzard's Bay. 
Cool Railroad bridge.








Billy had to rent a bike, because the front  rim on the Suburban got bent. He said it was a nice riding bike, but the seat was wasn't  comfortable at all.







One of many bikes I saw that were equipped for fishing.



I made it to the end of the line. Strong head winds ,forced Bill to stop around MP4 and head back in town. 







A very nice trail and about a 13 mile round trip. After 11am,  the trail is heavily traveled , everything from bicycles, walkers, joggers, people pushing baby carriages......


----------



## Sven (Oct 10, 2018)

Blackbomber said:


> '68 Speedster. None too unique or fancy, but it gets the job done.
> 
> View attachment 881603
> 
> ...




*23.8 MPH on a Speedster...Niiiice!*


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 10, 2018)

I get an hour for lunch break. I had to step up my speed in order to go farther during that time  I will say I was a little winded today, but feel great.
A Varsity like the one in your post was what I really wanted for my first lightweight (love the green), but I took what Craigslist provided. Thankfully, the greenway near my job is fairly level, so the three speed is fine.


----------



## mrg (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Sven (Oct 11, 2018)

This was our last bike ride, The abandoned town of Centralia, Pennsylvania also know as the Graffiti Hwy.  I attached a video to show how a town became no more.









*VIDEO*








I released the front brake cable so Mr Wobble wheel could travel down the hwy.



This is a huge attraction. This place has as many visitors as a National Park.



The "No Trespassing" seems to really mean ENTER HERE


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 11, 2018)

27 rollfast


----------



## Sven (Oct 12, 2018)

Not a long ride, but interesting. first, This guy was resting in my shed. I must have passed near him about a dozen times, moving stuff out of the way. I don't like snakes, but as long as I know where they are, then its okay...besides they eat copperheads and mice, which get into my bird food.






Before riding any where, I had to straighten to the best of my ability the front rim. That sucker was about 3/4 of an inch out of whack. So I managed to get it so it would lay flat on the glass patio table. Re-spoked and trued it. The Lateral isn't bad the Radial is still a little hoppy. My brother in law said it fell. I didnt witness it . Not saying he's a liar...but it could have been the


Anyway......




 After getting the wheel all done, tire mounted, I rode it around this morning . I kept hearing the tire on my not so radially true wheel hitting something in a rhythmical manner. I understand screws instead of rivets, but screws with points . I  replaced those with non correct  rivets



back on the road


----------



## Kstone (Oct 12, 2018)

We had a super chilly ride, but made it to our favorite diner for the best hotcakes in the world. President Obama hired the chef to make him hotcakes in the White House. They are to die for!


----------



## Duchess (Oct 13, 2018)

This is from the other day on just a short ride. The rain disappointingly knocked most of what was left of the leaves off the neighbors' trees, then I remembered taking these quick pics. I really love this Iver. It rides so well even with the heavier-than-original wheelset and clinchers instead of (presumably more comfortable) single tubes. Doesn't handle well and the gearing is a touch high for accelerating from a stop, but I've GPSed myself at 21 mph with more to go on the thing (then I remembered the age and issues with the fork!). As an aside, the Focus ST is a steal especially at the real world discounts over list price, which is maybe why they couldn't make money on them when Toyota was charging about the same for the old-tech Corolla and Honda and Mazda even more for a lot less power. As a daily driver, it's about perfect—great handling (especially in track mode) and enough power to have fun, but not too much to need to be on a track to enjoy it and it still gets 30 mpg and is a tank in the snow with snow tires. Had the regular SE before this, which was totaled by two rear-enders in a row at over 200k miles and it drove like it had maybe 50k (which is only about a year's driving for me). The ST only has about 90k on it, but I never had to do anything to either of them—most reliable cars I've had among a bunch of reliable Japanese cars. All manual transmissions, though, so none of the problems with the DCT (likely the other big reason they couldn't make enough profit).





This doesn't change color, but I love the purple. My mother loved these things, too. We finally have a place big enough that she could have lived with us while dealing with a degenerative lung disease, but a few years too late. I like to think the Japanese maples are a sign that she had something to do with us landing here after the last POS house.








Neighbors' trees. A day or two earlier, they were all about completely filled out, but I didn't get any pics. When I was a younger, angry guy with PTSD, I rarely noticed this stuff. Now I watch birds. Maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Out on a 25 mile V-CC ride today, 7 of us, mostly on classic lightweights or roadsters. I was on my 40's/50's Rudge but neglected to take a photo of it!
Here are some of the other machines ridden alongside me, pictured back at the finish.
Holdsworth......




Selbach.....




Higgins 'Ultralight' tricycle.....




I'd forgotten how much fun it is watching a tricycle cornering, at speed!  Will they/won't they make it.  
A very dark art that takes a brave/crazy rider to master!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 13, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tikibar (Oct 13, 2018)

The 1935 Schwinn B10E out on it's maiden ride today. 
(took three years of parts searching and elbow grease to get it to this point...)
Beautiful day for a ride. Worth it!


----------



## Sven (Oct 13, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Out on a 25 mile V-CC ride today, 7 of us, mostly on classic lightweights or roadsters. I was on my 40's/50's Rudge but neglected to take a photo of it!
> Here are some of the other machines ridden alongside me, pictured back at the finish.
> Holdsworth......
> View attachment 882753
> ...




That three wheeler is very unique. Pretty much a three wheel road bike.I bet it is scary going around a sharp turn quickly


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 13, 2018)

Rode the '38 3 Gill today around downtown Denver.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 14, 2018)

Sven said:


> That three wheeler is very unique. Pretty much a three wheel road bike.I bet it is scary going around a sharp turn quickly



It was, in a different incarnation, raced as a single speed, fixed gear, time-trial machine.
There's an awful lot of leaning involved to get round corners.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 14, 2018)

Finally got a ride in on the Roamer I cleaned up.  It’s a nice rider


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 14, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 883246
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Lots off Rain in North Texas and more coming 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sven (Oct 14, 2018)

My first "long" ride , since returning to Maryland. I Rode a little over 15 miles this morning on the Three Notch Trail.



I stopped because I thought the horse lying down was in distress or dead...Nope, just sleeping. The man said that just way he sleeps.



Ive seen some crazy stuff on this trail, but never full Pepsi cans and about a 1/3 full bottle of Hennessy. I guess left overs from a party.



I decided to stop by DJ's to get a 6 pack for later. The bag on my rack is a 6 pack cooler as well as tool , spare tire emergency parts and U lock holder



The end of the line. I gotta go home and wash it. The rust is popping up, and things sound a little gritty, from  New England's rains and salt air.


----------



## danfitz1 (Oct 14, 2018)

A bit gloomy today, but close to 60 deg. and no wind, so it ended up being a nice day to ride around the neighborhood.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 14, 2018)

Went for a 14 mile ride on the lehigh river and delaware river trail. Good ride and got lunch in easton but the pedal for the henderson seized and was ripping its self apart so we went to a bike shop to get some to make the ride back without recking the originals. Brought it into the shop and they just stared at it like it had 3 heads. The one guy thought we were in great danger because the spooks have surface rust and the original tires had a little cracking and we had no valve stem caps but we got what we needed and rode back no problems. Don’t worry these plastic pedals will come off very soon.


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 14, 2018)

Dusted off the 1978 Super Course Carlton for a quick jaunt today


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 14, 2018)

I rode my 1940 Western Flyer to the Circle City Ride.
There was a click in my chain the whole 35 mile ride.
The master link broke and only the snap cover held it together all the way home.
Thats member @Cory in the Pooh costume with his friend @cyclingday and @Eric too; laughing.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 14, 2018)

You meet the strangest characters in the park.



Old City of Orange sign on a garage.
Nice subtle gas & oil display.




It was Spitfire central out there today



The long and winding road.



The lunch specials at the Taco Adobe.




Now I'm thirsty for a Pepsi after the days ride.
@tripple3 
I'm glad to see you made it home on a broken chain.
Amazing!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 14, 2018)

Rode the Colson awhile..   Cold here & snowing a bit..


----------



## catfish (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 14, 2018)

I rode the 83 schwinn.much more comfortable and easier  to ride than the bike @catfish rode today!


----------



## mrg (Oct 14, 2018)

Didn’t take many pics but it was a perfect day for a ride in the OC


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 15, 2018)

Just rounded up this B6 last week. Had a chance to get it out for a minute yesterday morning.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 15, 2018)

Maiden voyage.....no better place than watching my buddy test his new larger horsepower engine for next weekends races.......


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 15, 2018)

1936 Schwinn Excelsior "36 Bomber"


----------



## frampton (Oct 15, 2018)

Is that your Fall color rider?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 15, 2018)

frampton said:


> Is that your fall color rider?



Yippee! Tall frame...Fall color rider..


----------



## SKPC (Oct 15, 2018)

I pulled out the early 40's Shelby Built Hiawatha 3-spd late in the day


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Oct 15, 2018)

Lantern Delivery.............Sunday


----------



## mrg (Oct 15, 2018)

Well, drove then rode around the car show on the blue Spitfire evening


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 16, 2018)

did a lil' bombin' around this morning.


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 16, 2018)

Rode my Shelby Speedway Special today. I think I may have finally completed this bike with the recent addition of the elusive Travelog speedo.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 17, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Shelby Speedway Special



That bike is amazing!
I rode my 34 Shelby Flying Cloud to the bank and up Garfield hill to Beach Boulevard.
Standing on the pedals riding slowly up into head wind; good times.


----------



## Kstone (Oct 17, 2018)

We went to a cidery and learned how to make home made mozzarella while drinking cider and learning about Johnny Appleseed.

We decided to bike there! Even though it was super chilly!

















We happened upon a pumpkin show! The biggest one weighed 2,500 lbs!!!!











Free cider!




We made biscuits out of the mozzarella water. 



Then we tried our hand at making the cheese!













We had a brisk but gorgeous bike home!


----------



## mrg (Oct 17, 2018)

Rode a rat rod over to look at some rat rods


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 18, 2018)

Latest project "Alley Rat 2.0"!
Calling this one done. Rides nice, spent about an hour running this one down the road yesterday. Just bare metal, and late 30's Shelby bare bones. I wanted the 2.0 to be more rider friendly then number one.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 18, 2018)

Wow, that Shelby came out nice!
Makes me second guess my decision to pass on every bad repaint project I saw before finding my (ratty but original) DX.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 18, 2018)

Fantastic photograph....inspiring KS!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 18, 2018)

The Great Pacific Airshow is this weekend, so I rode down for lunch with @rcole45 and got to see some practice runs.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 18, 2018)

Went for a ride on the old Colson to clear my mind..


----------



## Cory (Oct 18, 2018)

A.M. coffee run today. On my Violet 1980 Cruiser in Huntington Beach CA. 







Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 18, 2018)

I needed to deposit a lil' more $$ to pay my bills.
Pulled out the 42 Elgin Tiki Cruiser.
Always makes me smile.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 18, 2018)

just this old thing.


----------



## danfitz1 (Oct 19, 2018)

Now that the kids are all out of the house, the Stingrays don't get used anymore. So, I pulled a couple of them out of the back room, rinsed them off and rode around the neighborhood a bit. I've had a lot of bikes, including a lot of high end stuff, but the violet Stingray is still my personal all time favorite bike.


----------



## mrg (Oct 19, 2018)

WOW, they made us wait till 3:00 but it was worth it, The Thunderbirds came through (all 7) at the HB air show today and this was just practice for the weekend, rode the 39 AC Deluxe with a Airplane theme AMC flash badge and Cory had a SPITFIRE


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 19, 2018)

I took Rosa out and about, it was pizza day at the meal site (pepperoni, pineapple and I endured the jalapenos, actually pineapple and jalapeno sorta balance out if you have enough but NO, I didn't have any balance at ALL.

Went to the bike shop, got air in her tires, some Loctite on the springer's axle nut to keep it from falling off like it wants to and showed my tank off to my friends.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 20, 2018)

Out with a couple of my friends racing today...............


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 20, 2018)

Saturday evening on the 1941 Firestone pilot


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 20, 2018)

I met @schwinnja John for a ride to the Great Pacific Airshow, and he was going green!


Dayglo lime green shirt courtesy of Alisa down at the Balboa Bakery.



Check out that Mega Lotto number!
Of course we were dreaming of the bay front home with the yacht docked out back.
They say the odds are something like 1 in 300 million.
It never hurts to dream, and it doesn't cost that much.
The Airshow was great!
Thanks to the brave pilots who spent the day punching holes in the sky.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 20, 2018)

Monark Rocket


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 20, 2018)

Haven't ridden around town for a while, so after a long week we rolled out for some fresh local sushi and brews.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 21, 2018)

Mike, great photos as always - that last one is trick.

Fall is great riding here, but it's also great coast fishing, and I've had kayak of the brain for 2 months.
First, a big redfish trip with Lou and Steve.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/long-weekend-at-estes-flats.140746/
Before that, had to get boats tuned, after that, had to make repairs for the next trip - replace a leaking hatch, and rudder cables - one politely waited to break until the drive home.
Really had a great ride last weekend, but nothing monumental to report.
Different today, Lou's beauty Charrel is back from a broken dropout repair, and of course a complete rebuild.


 new hammered stainless fenders with matching lamps front



and rear



Couldn't go into all the beautiful details, but here's another - stem with cable route
The sum of the parts on this bike is more than a few $



Lou is willing to put up with life with French bikes - me, I'd just put SunTour on it...
Or Campy SunTour (Chorus)



Sam the monster has become the guy to beat on Sunday morning sprints - I'm happy to beat his wife - she tries hard, but I always pass her in the last mile.
Tried to talk them into coffee this morning, but they had ridden back to Alamo Heights with the group and were there when we arrived after coffee.
Also in the group today was a woman Patricia, who's a stroke survivor, and on her trail from Florida to San Diego by bike.
Really honored to have her riding with us today - wish she had joined us for coffee.
Randi was back from two months in Europe and Turkey.
The coffee and lemon blueberry scone hit the spot.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 21, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 886974
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Garage Sale finds 
$5 for both almost Christmas 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 21, 2018)

Took Manton & Smith out. For some BBQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## friendofthedevil (Oct 21, 2018)

*On The Waterfront...*

*






















*


----------



## SKPC (Oct 21, 2018)

Rode the 21st century Ward Flyer all over the hood...also went up into white pine canyon to take a peek at our winter lines...
*


*


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 21, 2018)

friendofthedevil said:


> *On The Waterfront...*
> 
> *View attachment 887225*
> 
> ...



Marinas always get my vote - I love the sound of halyards ringing in the wind


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 21, 2018)

I rode my Velvet deLuxe to church and to Balboa from there.











I rode to Sunset Beach from here for 28 miles to Woody's for lunch.














Rode through the crowds watching the Pacific Airshow and had an It's It for a reward.
This bike rides great.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 21, 2018)

47 the world klunker midday run.


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 21, 2018)

Rode the '38 3 Gill on the Bluz Cruz today in Denver. @Night cruiser rode his killer peanut tank Shelby.


----------



## oldy57 (Oct 21, 2018)

Had a nice warm day today. Rode the old Schwinn.


----------



## ballooney (Oct 21, 2018)

Got out on a couple of Schwinns...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Oct 21, 2018)

Test rode this old Excelsior work in progress around the neighborhood.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 21, 2018)

Riding the '99 Rochester out for a short 10 mile spin on Sunday.
Another gorgeous day in my part of the world.....








Have fitted an old 'baguette' carrier on the bicycle.....




Unfortunately, the quinces were past their best, but their perfume was incredible.....







Happy riding!


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 22, 2018)

Took my Goat out yesterday


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 23, 2018)

Had some time yesterday, so I had to ride my favorite salty dog out to the ammunition plant!


----------



## Cory (Oct 23, 2018)

A.M. coffee ride. On my Violet 80 Cruiser Huntington Beach CA.



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Oct 23, 2018)

Almost home fully caffinated and ready to kick A$$ and get some work done!



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockman9 (Oct 23, 2018)

Took the B6 out and rode to the Animal Shelter today and enjoyed the beautiful weather.


----------



## mrg (Oct 23, 2018)

Thought I’d ride the Elgin a few more times Before putting it in the for sale section


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## fattyre (Oct 24, 2018)

Not too much vintage riding lately for me.  Days are short and winter is near so I'm getting the most of it while I can.   Perfect day with some spectacular colors.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 24, 2018)

Bring on your bikes & giant pumpkin pictures! This one is no prop it's real gotta be 300-400 lbs at least we grow them big in RI!


----------



## Rockman9 (Oct 25, 2018)

It was a perfect day in north Texas to take the Patinabird out for a ride. I didn't find any giant pumpkins tho.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 26, 2018)

Happy Friday!
I woke up too early for work so I rode my fender-less Hot Rod Huffman Velvet deLuxe to my favorite Donut Shop open 24 hours.
I had a Warm Crumb Donut melting in my hand and mouth.









There is no traffic at 3 am so I rode 2 miles home with out touching my bars.
Hallelujah; I can't explain the joyous feeling I have when running this machine!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 26, 2018)

Very cool machine!







Rockman9 said:


> It was a perfect day in north Texas to take the Patinabird out for a ride. I didn't find any giant pumpkins tho.
> 
> View attachment 889603


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 26, 2018)

Ditto!







tripple3 said:


> Happy Friday!
> I woke up too early for work so I rode my fender-less Hot Rod Huffman Velvet deLuxe to my favorite Donut Shop open 24 hours.
> I had a Warm Crumb Donut melting in my hand and mouth.
> View attachment 889803View attachment 889805View attachment 889806View attachment 889807
> ...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 26, 2018)

Out on a service test ride . All systems go on my Hawthorne 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rockman9 (Oct 26, 2018)

I've decided to try and ride a different bike every day that the weather is good. Today was a Westfield Custom Deluxe kind of day. I love this bike and it's my favorite to ride.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 27, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 890367
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro







We had a lot of rain in Texas 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rockman9 (Oct 27, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> We had a lot of rain in Texas
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Yes we did. I’ll be in Grapevine later today but unfortunately I won’t be on a bike.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 27, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Friday!
> I woke up too early for work so I rode my fender-less Hot Rod Huffman Velvet deLuxe to my favorite Donut Shop open 24 hours.
> I had a Warm Crumb Donut melting in my hand and mouth.
> View attachment 889803View attachment 889805View attachment 889806View attachment 889807
> ...



I shouldn't be hungry after everything I just ate, but these great photos make me hungry


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 27, 2018)

A noteworthy ride today.  My friends Lou and Randi are each riding in Tour de Gruene next week - fairly grueling climbs in this ride.  They're planning to ride 60 mi and 40 mi, respectively.  I won't be here - I'll be heading to Arroyo City with my family and my dad's boat, to take my 89-y-o dad fishing in the Texas tropics.
So I planned to get them in shape today with the longest portion of that ride, down River Road (up and down bluffs) over the big hill above Huaco Springs, back down to the river at Gruene, and back.  32 mi, about 2000' total elevation, though you can get pretty good momentum for many of the rolling bluff climbs.

It started out cold, 50 degrees, and we only got teased by the sun to our first stop.   Our knuckles were pretty raw after 9 mi, to 1st Xing at the bottom of River Road.
You can't tell in this still wide spot, but at 3000 cfs, the river is as big as I've ever seen it - at several low spots was only inches below the road.
Don't too often get the camera aimed at me, but this is me and Lou - I was layered for the morning, Lou was wearing short base and top layers.
Lou was riding his favorite hill-climbing Tommasini.



I knew this was the place I would begin peeling, and the wind shell went away.  Me and Randi.
This is a mandatory stop, because the next 5 miles or so is the bitch of the ride, climbing from the river to the top of Huaco Springs Road and the New Braunfels bypass.
(however, you get to blow away the speed limit on the ride back)



Nice to have a suitcase on your bike.  Our halfway stop for coffee and pastry at the ta-ta artsy tourist  hamlet of Gruene (Jesus coffee? - well that's what it said - I'll drink that, I think it's cool)



Don't let this pastoral scene fool you - traffic was bustling by the time we left.



The coffee and apple fritter hit the spot - I was teasing Lou about his dainty espresso.



This was my place for major peeling.  The long-sleeve base layer went away, and I availed myself the facilities to swap my pirate pants for nylon shorts - it would be pushing 80-degrees by the time we made the last climb up Rocky Top.  Our next stop was where Lou finally peeled his base layer.

The traffic along Huaco Springs Road was getting more aggressive on our ride back, but calmed down quickly when we topped the hill and turned back onto River Road.
Everything along River Road is private.  With my good friend Stevo have camped with our daughters at Lazy L&L, one of the more dramatic drops in the river.  Stopped in the office, asked if we could pedal the half mile down their gravel road to see the Devil's Playground.  The river's so big, you can't see any of the structure, but can see the power of the river.




My '74 Raleigh is the perfect bike, though built a bit more French Rando than English Club Racer.
Like I said, at halfway, I swapped base layer and pirate pants for shorts and tee shirt - even switched to my thin socks.



My friends made a respectable showing on the final climb up Rocky Top.
Did you enjoy that climb?  If not, don't ride the 60, stick to the 40...
We do this to burn calories, right?  Back where we started in Sattler, I didn't see any problem eating the best chopped BBQ sandwich in Texas (they use the good stuff, the burned ends), and the blackberry cobbler just came out of the oven.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2018)

My 1936 Electric to Golden West College swap meet.
I love this bike and it gets a Lot of attention where ever I ride it.
Most folks ask if it's a Schwinn, and this one is so they get even more excited and ask more questions about it.
I could talk about this one for awhile and tell you where I got each part and who I got it from too.
It rides real nice.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 27, 2018)

goulish


----------



## Barto (Oct 27, 2018)

Ok , rode this on on Wed evening, it’s my daughters Columbia I recently finished.  Came to me a total bucket, I paid 15 bucks for it and replaced the fenders, chain , sprocket, Stem, tires, tubes, kick stand, seat, wheels and hups



, 



basket, and have a carrier (unpainted), headlight (repop) etc. etc.I. Wanted to do a 36 survivor for her but she wanted this one.  Small for me but boy she rides pretty nice


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 27, 2018)

Takes time to get used to the colors


----------



## Barto (Oct 27, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Out on a service test ride . All systems go on my Hawthorne View attachment 890076
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I can look at this bike all day long


----------



## Barto (Oct 27, 2018)

Barto said:


> Ok , rode this on on Wed evening, it’s my daughters Columbia I recently finished.  Came to me a total bucket, I paid 15 bucks for it and replaced the fenders, chain , sprocket, Stem, tires, tubes, kick stand, seat, wheels and hupsView attachment 890662
> 
> , View attachment 890663
> 
> basket, and have a carrier (unpainted), headlight (repop) etc. etc.I. Wanted to do a 36 survivor for her but she wanted this one.  Small for me but boy she rides pretty nice



 BYW, I need to thank @Krakatoa for the wheels - thanks brother


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKPC (Oct 28, 2018)

Rode the Ibis SL yesterday @ lower elevations...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 28, 2018)

I won the sprint to the Dome this morning - Sam wasn't here.  Neither was Lou - wore him out yesterday.
Going through the park in the pitch black, Tad was doing 25 - I can't keep this pace for 7 miles - he peeled one way to the walking bridge over the SA River headwaters, and I made the fast left turn.  Climbing to St. Mary's, thought I saw him totally scraping me off at the light at the top of the hill, and kept my pace into downtown.
Turns out I hit the dome first.  Coming back, I was all alone most of the way, but Jason caught me on Broadway and smoked me on the final climb - I got my climbing in yesterday.
That wasn't why I posted - Ed showed this beautiful Marinoni.
He bought this from Tad a few years ago, and selling it is one of Tad's regrets.



1st Gen Chorus, and has my favorite Chorus friction DT shifters - and beautiful steel blue paint



my Moser, also Campy Chorus (I like my Modolo brake levers)


----------



## SKPC (Oct 28, 2018)

Leisurely ride late today on the 1933 Colson. "freak bikes", or "freighters", were what the moto-bikes were called by snobbish cyclists when they started to appear in the late teens.


----------



## Rockman9 (Oct 28, 2018)

After being inspired the other day by @*Dazed & Confused I took the X53 out to see the prairie dogs. I always forgot what an amazing bike this is to ride. Other than the hard seat it is pretty much perfect. *


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 28, 2018)

Happy Sunday!


Rockman9 said:


> I took the X53 out to see the prairie dogs. I always forgot what an amazing bike this is to ride.



I have to say, this bike is amazing to ride.



I took my 1940 Western Flyer on a couple errands today.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 28, 2018)

The 36 colson is the sponsor of tonight's ride n pics.


----------



## Rockman9 (Oct 28, 2018)

Got in the spirit of the season...


----------



## Santee (Oct 28, 2018)

Just got this together finally. A few things left to do though.


----------



## Rockman9 (Oct 29, 2018)

Today was a Hiawatha (Shelby) kind of day.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Oct 29, 2018)

I rode this old Columbia camelback a few blocks today. I changed out the front wheel after my ride to match the back.


----------



## Sven (Oct 30, 2018)

I enjoyed a little over 15 mile ride from St Mary's County to Charles County and back.



Checked out _*Relief *_,our new medical cannabis dispensary in St Mary's County.



I rode  over to DJ's Liquors. I didn't need a prescription here.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 30, 2018)

Sven said:


> View attachment 892436
> I enjoyed a little over 15 mile ride from St Mary's County to Charles County and back.
> View attachment 892438
> Checked out _*Relief *_,our new medical cannabis dispensary in St Mary's County.
> ...



Great bike, and set up well - that bag will fit at least 3 six packs


----------



## ballooney (Oct 30, 2018)

Skipped out of work early and went for a Halloween eve ride on the Ace. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockman9 (Oct 30, 2018)

It was an Elgin day today and I’m sure I turned a lot of heads on a girl’s bike... Ok. Probably not.


----------



## gkeep (Oct 30, 2018)

Today this frame turned 60, October 30th, 1958 serial number. Good excuse for a night time Halloween ride before the mass hords or Trick-or-Treaters. WIth this nice fall weather we'll have over 500 tomorrow night. A few blocks away on Grand St. they can get 2,000 kids. Crazy! WHo doesn't like Pigs In SPaaaace. 



.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 31, 2018)

@gkeep: Just yesterday I was wondering what a fenderless middleweight with truss rods would look like - now I know! I'd definitely need some wider bars like you have, to complete the look, though. Bravo.

Edit: looking at this again on a full size screen, looks like you're running ballpon tires, too. Nice.


----------



## b 17 fan (Oct 31, 2018)

Tuned this one up that we got at Memory lane / Great 150 dollar bike


----------



## friendofthedevil (Oct 31, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> Marinas always get my vote - I love the sound of halyards ringing in the wind



Yikes!  Fire at this marina.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 31, 2018)

it's ok, I can tell a fire bell from a ringing halyard.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 31, 2018)

Over the river, and through the woods on my '48


----------



## Sven (Nov 1, 2018)

I rode the three notch trail for about 12 miles. to get some chores done out in town .I found a cross street  and crossed the highway to pick up a prescription.



Got back on the trail , stopped at library to drop off a movie

Then I went to Light house Liquors to pick up a bundle of joy. To Bulldog1935...This bag only holds a six pack. At least its insulated. Then I rode home


----------



## Rockman9 (Nov 1, 2018)

Took out my 1963 Galaxy Flyer today. I refurbished it earlier this year and added a cheap seat for riding. It was ridden in a parade but it's my first time to ride it beyond my block. Not a bad little bike...


----------



## mike j (Nov 1, 2018)

Rode around the southern end of the Catskill mountains today. I think I'm getting close to Woodstock.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Duchess (Nov 2, 2018)

Been raining, but I'm getting fat so I'm riding this:


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 2, 2018)

Rode the 39 Packard around in front of the house today.pics with a few signs picked this morning.us tires are 1937 and what's left of the coke is a 38


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 2, 2018)

My Standard STA. It’s pieced together with leftover parts from other builds. Feels amazing, just with my body worked like it did 15+ years ago!! (And yes the sprockets on the wrong side and there’s no possible way to run a brake!)


----------



## Sven (Nov 2, 2018)

Its been a while since I rode my '55 . So I decided to take it out around the neighborhood this morning . 



I came back and mowed the lawn. Before putting the bike  up this evening took it back out for another ride around the neighbor hood.I investigated this half sherman tank , half dump truck contraption. I can feel the difference in my legs between a 10 speed and coaster brake  geared bike.


----------



## Rockman9 (Nov 2, 2018)

Was in the mood total the Monark out for a spin through town.


----------



## Rockman9 (Nov 3, 2018)

Rode with the grandkids to the local car show at the park. The bikes fit right in...


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 3, 2018)

I took this out for a test ride today. Slapped some new tires on it. I happened to have a custom seat post laying around. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 3, 2018)

It is a beautiful day here; too nice to stay indoors.
1939 Delmar, Simmons Hardware
Smooth rider; great looker.



in the shade above, bright sun below.









I had a really fun time pulling in to this Ficus tree hand shaped tube ride; again and again....


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 3, 2018)

Went out to this today.....





It's about 8 miles from the house. Wasn't quite sure what to expect...Over 200 cars, many small planes, very few cool planes....
James Dean was killed at the western edge of my county. Here is a speeding ticket he got while coming from LA heading to the central coast the day he died...



He actually raced a car on a track at this airport.....
Here are some of the many pics I took......





































Not only is this airport famous for training pilots for WWII, It also has a great history where Aeronautics merges with a bicycle....


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 3, 2018)

We did a little Rolling Relics/Cyclone Coaster
Pre swap ride, from Dana Point to San Clemente today.











The local BMX boys had the same idea.
No kick stands needed for these guys.
It was a nice day to be out on a bike.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dave K (Nov 4, 2018)

Mexican food on the 39 Moto


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 4, 2018)

My son and I took these out today. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 4, 2018)

Velvet deluxe with the cyclones coasters


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 4, 2018)

35 Colson 
I want to Thank Joel for giving me the opportunity to own this beautiful bike 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kstone (Nov 4, 2018)

Rough day yesterday and a stressful week. So I biked away from my problems 































Super in love with this pic


----------



## Rockman9 (Nov 4, 2018)

Took to the streets again today to enjoy the beautiful weather with D on a 1940 Elgin and me on an X53.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 4, 2018)

Had a great time today! Was nice to see everyone! Another great swap and ride! Thanks frank! @cyclonecoaster.com


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 4, 2018)

I got home and went for a ride with @Jimmy V on the Syracuse and the Western Flyer.
about 15 miles.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2018)

I replaced a broken spoke on the rear wheel without removing the wheel.
I installed knuckle guards because I found them at the Cyclone Coaster Swap Meet, and this bike gets all the Cool Stuff!






It was about time to renew my pics of the 1936 Electric at the Father Christmas Tree at Crystal Court, So Coast Plaza.







The Tinder Box is next door to See's Candies; free sample.






A really nice afternoon for a ride.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 6, 2018)

Kstone said:


> Rough day yesterday and a stressful week. So I biked away from my problems
> 
> View attachment 895494
> 
> ...



Beautiful! Beautiful autumn colours and beautiful bicycles, I hope your spirits were lifted!


----------



## Rockman9 (Nov 6, 2018)

Went for a short ride today...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 7, 2018)

I had a great day on my 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser with other CABE riders from afar.
@Jimmy V is out from MI and I didn't get any pics today.
@lounging came all the way from Corona on the 91 FWY; that's _*crazy!*_
The beaches were wonderful as usual; I didn't take very many pics.
@cyclingday & @Cory rode too, all riding Schwinn but me.













Hey, there's Ed the Cross Country Rider on another tour from Colorado to Florida.

Cool decal from Spokane; cool as Mint It's It sandwiches.


----------



## Igor (Nov 7, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I had a great day on my 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser with other CABE riders from afar.
> @Jimmy V is out from MI and I didn't get any pics today.
> @lounging came all the way from Corona on the 91 FWY; that's _*crazy!*_
> The beaches were wonderful as usual; I didn't take very many pics.
> ...



 Ice cream sammich, mmmmm.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 7, 2018)

@Jimmy V cruising on the Spokane Special


The Brotherhood in arms.



Kook's of the day


Lonely beaches this time of year.



I like it!



Ahh! The great American Corn Dog with French's Yellow Mustard.



It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 7, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I had a great day on my 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser with other CABE riders from afar.
> @Jimmy V is out from MI and I didn't get any pics today.
> @lounging came all the way from Corona on the 91 FWY; that's _*crazy!*_
> The beaches were wonderful as usual; I didn't take very many pics.
> ...




Very nice,great pics also !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lounging (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks for the sweet beach ride thru Huntington, Newport, and Balboa @tripple3, @cyclingday, @Jimmy V, @Cory.  My phone camera was hazy, don't know why


----------



## mrg (Nov 8, 2018)

Man, think this about it for the Weeknight summer car shows


----------



## Rockman9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Took the Black Phantom out for a quick spin around the block. Made it back before it rained. Thanks to @*bobcycles for the restored Phantom seat. It is great. *


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Happy Friday!
My Sweetie rented Incredibles 2 on her device and texted me to pick it up if I went for a ride...











Yes; it's warmer than summer, and windy too.
Lovely ride on the 1940 Western Flyer H.D.


----------



## mrg (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Sven (Nov 10, 2018)

*A 54 mile trail fro Richmond Virginia to Jamestown Settlement / Williamsburg area
*
*Thursday, November 8th , 2018 ....We *started* our venture about 11 miles south of Richmond in Varina ( Henrico Co.) . My brother in law on his  2016 Diamondback and me on my '73 Schwinn Varsity. As you can see we have our pro-bicycling clothing on, My Brother in law looks like a lumber jack and I look like the great pumpkin.*
*

*
*If you are a history buff and enjoy reading the Historical Land Markers ..this is the trail for you. There is a bunch.*
*

*
*We *decided* to go off the trail a mile or so and check out the Shirley Plantation . here we are outside the entrance, having a smoke break*
*

*
*The Main house of the plantation*
*

*
*Done with our visit to the plantation, we are on the road again to get back on the trail*
*

*
*

*
*Great food , drink(s) and people here. Cullen ( the owner) is a super nice and down to earth guy.  *
*

*
*Stores along this route are few and far between.*
*

*
*

*
*The trail has  bike m*aintenance






*Well this is what the rest of the journey looked like. *
*Not bad for two old farts  46 miles or as pro cyclist say 80 km. My ass is sore as junk riding on that "S" seat*


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sven (Nov 10, 2018)

This isn't Tun Tavern..but it will do.



fully combat loaded.



Stopping at the old Yowaiski Mill, before riding up the hill of pain


the *'HILL OF PAIN"*


----------



## Kstone (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2018)

Kstone said:


>



I love the pic; thank him for his service.
Did He ride that in Uniform?
I especially dig the home-made wood block pedals.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2018)

Fun ride on the Velvet deLuxe today.













I finagled a bracket to mount that  cool little mirror back on; dig it.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 10, 2018)

changed out the gooseneck to the double adjustable for more height. rides way more comfortable. gooseneck seems to go with the bomb! pictures seem dark-the smoke from norcal fires making the sky seem overcast.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Just a little ride today. On a bicycle from the time of the great war.
A beautiful day for remembrance, bright and sunny with an autumn chill in the air.
I think every village has excelled in their efforts for the day. The whole nation fell silent at 11am.
In the village of Cholsey I waited to see one of my partners godchildren marching with the Beaver Scouts.
The local ladies knitted over 1,000 poppies. A beautiful, poignant display and reminder of those who gave their all.....













....."at the going down of the sun....."


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Kstone said:


> View attachment 898787



respect!


----------



## petritl (Nov 11, 2018)

It was a brisk morning (45F) with a light mist at times but was still enjoyable to be able to ride this time of year.
Lou brought out his beautiful Charrel , I had my Bianchi


----------



## SKPC (Nov 11, 2018)

Got the Colson out around town in the snow this morning after a few cups of coffee.  Fenders were nice to have in the wet.


----------



## ballooney (Nov 11, 2018)

Got a reprieve from the smoke this morning...eerily calm...glad to move though...been days since we could breathe. I rolled out the Ace inspired by Mr.Cycleplane’s ride yesterday. My son was on his first panther. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 11, 2018)

Veterans' Day love and respect.
Fun ride again on Velvet deLuxe.




"I don't always stop at red lights, but when I do, I take a picture of my bike."











a gust of wind blew a bike over, so I laid mine down in the grass. It cant fall down now.
Lunch after, with a fast tail-wind home for the reward!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 11, 2018)

Was planning on riding....



But woke up to this....


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 11, 2018)

41 Huffman in orange today.


----------



## Sven (Nov 12, 2018)

Kstone said:


> View attachment 898787



Looking good sarge. Thank you for your service. That's great to see you can still get in your uniform. All my uniforms in my seabag seemed to have shrunk..a lot.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 12, 2018)

Great pictures all!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 12, 2018)

Too smoky to ride around much this weekend....


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2018)

I finished up my work early and rode my Western Flyer to the barber shop.
I ran my fingers through my hair to knock out all the cut ones and remembered I didn't take a pic; so I tried to show it while pedaling.





It is also Taco Tuesday and Tio Flacos is great!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2018)

Happy hump-day.
Same bike.


----------



## Cory (Nov 14, 2018)

Been turning that screw since about 4am. Squeezed in a quick ride to H.B. pier and back before I pick up the kid.
4 miles of hell into the 10mph wind....... But did not even peddle on the way home. Lol
On my Raleigh today in Surf City USA. 



Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm home from a great day riding with Marty.
We rode Tank Bikes this Thursday.







I rode down to meet in Balboa, we rode to HB for lunch, and then rode back to Balboa because it was a beautiful day.
Thanks for the ride @cyclingday


----------



## danfitz1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Little cool, but took the Westfield Airider out for a ride. Nicest riding bike I own.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 16, 2018)

Happy Friday!
I'm off work and rode the Twinbar to the bank.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKPC (Nov 17, 2018)

Not really an antique but it is classic, and it's what I rode for 2+ hrs yesterday. Ibis SL carbon.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 17, 2018)

I left on a bike I had not ridden in awhile; 1934 Flying Cloud.
It turned into a "Rattle Ride" within the 1st block.
The bolt holding the front fender came loose and I didn't want to turn around so I rode on.
It rattles fast and consistent while flying down the sidewalk almost like a snare drum in a double-time cadence.




I have received messages asking about my "Davy Crocket Hat" that I have been rollin'.
I carry a bottle of tube "Slime" wrapped up in there in case I get a flat out on a ride.
I like to have it; hopefully I wont need it.


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 17, 2018)

I put 15 great miles today on this 1950 Schwinn Panther.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 18, 2018)

on my way to a local pub.....


----------



## John G04 (Nov 18, 2018)

Streets finally thawed out. 41 Iver, 39 Dx


----------



## Cory (Nov 18, 2018)

Morning [emoji274] rise ride witg Tripple3. In Newport Beach CA. First ride on my King Size .



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Nov 18, 2018)

Caught the [emoji274] rise at Newport Beach pier. Some birds jumped in my shot. 











Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 18, 2018)

Rode my DX yesterday in the Kimmswick, Mo. holiday parade.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2018)

1935 Velvet deLuxe


----------



## rusty_apache (Nov 18, 2018)

On my way home from breakfast. 1902 Century Marathon. 



The previous evening at Frances Bogside


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 18, 2018)

OK Cabers Put you’re sunglasses on 


YES Not a display bicycle anymore. I bought this from a gasser almost 2 years ago. Don’t have any idea where he got it from, but whoever painted it did a fantastic professional job. Just got done servicing everything. This thing is awesome no rattling or anything loose feeling . 



Thanks and Enjoy the Ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2018)

I rode my Electric to church and then down to the beach for lunch; then home.










A lovely ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2018)

Since I had to work yesterday, we celebrated my B-Day today.I got to choose the bike my girl rode to breakfast, so of course I chose the Skylark. I rode my favorite, the 37 Colson.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> OK Cabers Put you’re sunglasses on View attachment 903668
> YES Not a display bicycle anymore. I bought this from a gasser almost 2 years ago. Don’t have any idea where he got it from, but whoever painted it did a fantastic professional job. Just got done servicing everything. This thing is awesome no rattling or anything loose feeling .
> View attachment 903669
> Thanks and Enjoy the Ride
> ...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 18, 2018)

Looking good Mike ... Now I need to go there next time with you guys ...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> we celebrated my B-Day today



Happy birthday again.
I love both those bikes too.
I rode my Clipper to my M.i.L's and McD's for a double filet-O-fish.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 18, 2018)

Took my 1919 Mead Arch Frame Ranger for the monthly Denver Old Bikes Club ride.








Love that bike. 













Snow yesterday but great weather, some pizza at Washington Park, great people with some great bikes and a good time was had by all!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2018)

1936 Clipper to the carpool location for work


----------



## SKPC (Nov 19, 2018)

Rode the colson motobike yesterday on a short spin for good measure...



And an hour + ride on the mtb today before it got too late.(cold!)


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Went out for a V-CC ride on Saturday morning, first chance to ride in ages. Work seems all-consuming of my time at the moment.
Rode from Waterperry to Ickford and back with 12 others.
Stopped in Tiddington to take a snap of this lovely piece of Americana.....




Some cool machines out today.
Ian's super-tall framed Royal Enfield.....




Nick's Phillips 'Vox Populi'.....








Gorgeous, cold autumn day for riding your bike when the stress is getting to you.
Happy riding


----------



## Cory (Nov 20, 2018)

Tuesday sunrise coffee run on my King Size Schwinn. Huntington Beach CA. 



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Nov 20, 2018)

Almost home. 






Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Nov 20, 2018)

My work was close today, so I rode the 1933 colson back and forth during the day.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 20, 2018)

Marty came over to go for a ride.
My Electric was set up to roll and 2 Black bikes dressed up look awesome.
Super fun ride to Woody's in Sunset; thanks @cyclingday 









Red Light! Picture Spot!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 20, 2018)

@tripple3 shooting the Ficus Barrel.


A fun day of riding was just what I needed to take my mind off the one that got away.



These cool little beach cottages are becoming just as scarce as a nice straightbar Schwinn.


----------



## Cory (Nov 21, 2018)

Coffee!!!



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Nov 21, 2018)

Newport Beach on my Raliegh. Got COFFEE!





Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks for the ride @Cory 
1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser on Thanksgiving Eve. Sunrise Ride








The tide is very high this morning.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 21, 2018)

Today I was fortunate enough to ride two bikes.  Earlier the Hawthorne moto straight-bar escaped the house and got ridden to work. A very strong A+ rider..



And later got out with some friends on the MTB's before the coming snow shuts us down...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving! 
 I am very thankful for my 1936 Clipper 
@Cory  is thankful for coffee and Starbucks being open on holidays


----------



## Cory (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving!
Huntington Beach Pier on my king Size.  Rolling w/ @tripple3
Not even 6 a.m. yet and 62 degrees. Its perfect weather for this great holiday.





Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks for the ride @Cory 















So I'm glad it's not raining but my bike was dripping wet when I got home.
I'm now going out to wipe it all down.
Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## okozzy (Nov 22, 2018)

Out for a short 12 mile loop this morning, making room for bird later today...


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving!!

‘37 WF Shelby 






Thankful for this wonderful day and my puppy that is all grown up and still behaves like a puppy 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 22, 2018)

1st day out here for this one rides well no hands, lighter than expected.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 23, 2018)

Fenderless Friday I rode Velvet deLuxe to the beach for sunrise.
 Fun!







I dig that Colson straight bar @Krakatoa 
What's it's Badge?


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 23, 2018)

It's a FLYER


----------



## friendofthedevil (Nov 23, 2018)

Shadow pictures on the Monark/Western Flyer...

















To the beach...













and the marina...















My best wishes for Phil Scott and his family.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 23, 2018)

Post thanksgiving ride

‘36 Hawthorne there on the left of other cool bikes 









Oh yeah and @tripple3 always in the mix of things 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 23, 2018)

Black Friday OC Beach ride with fellow bike buds.





Back at ya @eddie_bravo


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Speed King (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2018)

I needed to do a few errands so I pulled out the Western Flyer HD Service Bike.









I always park my bike here but have been told, "No pictures inside the bank please."
I'll try to remember.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 24, 2018)

Haven’t ridden my 37 Elgin in over a year. Great to ride this thing again.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 24, 2018)

Nice “fall” afternoon for a spin.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eatontkd (Nov 25, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 907283View attachment 907286
> I always park my bike here but have been told, "No pictures inside the bank please."
> I'll try to remember.




That's actually very cool that businesses let you park inside!


----------



## John G04 (Nov 25, 2018)

Went for a nice 14 mile ride by the lehigh and delaware river. Got a lot of rain the night before so the part we usually use to get by was flooded so we went up by the railroad area and crossed over that way. Great ride on the 53 panther and 38 henderson.


















This is the dam at easton which was raging


----------



## Kstone (Nov 25, 2018)

Snow is coming tomorrow and it was fairly warm today. It may have even hit 50! A few Kool Kats got together and we had a blast!


Enjoying a new bike ramp
















@Floyd


----------



## ballooney (Nov 25, 2018)

Awesome day after the rain and smoke cleared...went for a family ride today.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 25, 2018)

Some of the guys wanted to get together for a Whizzer ride today.



So, I loaded up the 1946 Schwinn Majestic and away I went.



This nice old Craftsman style house made for a good picture spot.



Tom, Eric and Fred.



We stumbled on to a nice little car show, so we stopped for some coffee and to have a look.











All in all, it was a nice way to wrap up the holiday weekend.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 25, 2018)

..


----------



## mrpedromedina (Nov 25, 2018)

Relaxed cruising.



Sent from my LG-TP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2018)

I needed a couple things to get my GW moto-bike off the rack; I have too many maintenance issues that I don;t wanna do.
1940 Western Flyer
Performance Bike is closing their store in Fountain Valley.





Bicycle Discovery is next door and could find the spoke I needed to replace the 1 that the head pulled off.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2018)

badgeless motobike rides like no other bike I ride.


----------



## Sven (Nov 27, 2018)

On a windy 39 degree day, I took my ' 72 Varsity " Tourist " clone out for its maiden run around the area. Needs a few minute adjustments and the correct rear rack for a 24" frame.  But it rides nice and the rack will do for now.


----------



## fattyre (Nov 27, 2018)

It was buck wild on that trail today.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 27, 2018)

I installed what looks like the original correct fork that came with this bike.
This bike is Awesome. 1935 Huffman Velvet deLuxe.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 27, 2018)

Man!
If that is not the original fork from that bike, then I don't know what is.
You couldn't ask for a better match.
I'm thinking you hit Tripple7's on that one!


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 27, 2018)

Vive La France!






@blackcat 
@Mercian


----------



## Tomato John (Nov 27, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I installed what looks like the original correct fork that came with this bike.
> This bike is Awesome. 1935 Huffman Velvet deLuxe.
> View attachment 909191View attachment 909193View attachment 909194



Such a cool bike. Heavy duty one is awesome too. Living vicariously as u ride and I Watch the snow fall..,,,,,


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 28, 2018)

Tomato John said:


> Such a cool bike. Heavy duty one is awesome too. Living vicariously as u ride and I Watch the snow fall..,,,,,



Thanks. I live in a great time and place; almost surreal sometimes.
Let me know if you get out this way and want to experience a great way to spend a day.
Today, on Westfield Wednesday I rode my Syracuse on the OC Mid-Week Beach Ride for fun.



















I'm home now. That took a little less than 3 hours with photo stops and bathroom breaks; 27.5 miles


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 28, 2018)

OldSkipTooth said:


> View attachment 908469



great photo!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 28, 2018)

Tomato John said:


> Heavy duty one is awesome too.



Thanks; I really enjoy riding that bike.
I delivered the free HB Independent for 3 years as a kid; 2 days a week before 6:00 a.m.
So I hang this great bag I scored at a swap on here to pick up stuff.
A bag of Cat food for Cleo and Tux; and "Light For All"


----------



## Tomato John (Nov 28, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Thanks; I really enjoy riding that bike.
> I delivered the free HB Independent for 3 years as a kid; 2 days a week before 6:00 a.m.
> So I hang this great bag I scored at a swap on here to pick up stuff.
> A bag of Cat food for Cleo and Tux; and "Light For All"
> View attachment 909702View attachment 909703View attachment 909705View attachment 909708



Maybe someday i can find sometime to actually do something for myself.  would love to ride along the beach somewhere warm.  right now i am up to my eyeballs in kids.  I'm assuming that  your Cleo is a cat - that's funny because my Cleo is my youngest daughter - age 8.  She will get a kick out of knowing that there is a cat somewhere with the same name.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2018)

Tomato John said:


> I'm assuming that your Cleo is a cat - that's funny because my Cleo is my youngest daughter - age 8. She will get a kick out of knowing that there is a cat somewhere with the same name.



Cleo was the name before we adopted this one; kept the name when we all found out Cleo is a Boy Cat!?!!







We adopted Tux to mellow him out.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2018)

I saw a window in the rainfall so I rode my "rattler" to the Donuttery in the dark.







...so I'm sitting there eating this delicacy; and I take this pic and see the bolt and washer is still in place and hope it stays there until I get home.







I went the Talbert way home so I could bomb down the hill with my arms raised high for "visibility".
I heard the rattle change pitch and the pieces hitting the asphalt so I turned around to find them in the dark.
It happened under the streetlight; found to fix later.
Zero dark-thirty, break in the rain, on the '34 Flying Cloud.


----------



## Sven (Nov 29, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I saw a window in the rainfall so I rode my "rattler" to the Donuttery in the dark.
> View attachment 910141View attachment 910142View attachment 910143
> ...so I'm sitting there eating this delicacy; and I take this pic and see the bolt and washer is still in place and hope it stays there until I get home.
> 
> ...





I didn't think it ever rained where you live and ride.


----------



## Sven (Nov 29, 2018)

I rode my '55 "Beatervette" down the road to pick up a brick from a lady who wishes me to paint the Saint Clements Island Light house on it. This will be an interesting project.
I cant believe her Japanese maple is still so vibrate.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 29, 2018)

Been getting in my miles, been riding the greenways some, River Road more often, and the Alamodome sprint - trounced Steve in 3/5 9-ball last Sunday - I won the first 3 on combos.
My buddy Randi is off in Germany for a month.
Tried to talk Lou into a 2-hour work break to ride the upper greenway with me and eat BBQ lunch, but he wanted to work.
Didn't stop me.
'57 Lenton Grand Prix (ok, custom drivetrain)


waiting for my feast



What made the ride and lunch stop noteworthy, I got there early enough they still had stuffed jalapeno poppers



can't eat like this unless you ride a bunch


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 29, 2018)

Sven said:


> View attachment 908993View attachment 908996View attachment 908999
> On a windy 39 degree day, I took my ' 72 Varsity " Tourist " clone out for its maiden run around the area. Needs a few minute adjustments and the correct rear rack for a 24" frame.  But it rides nice and the rack will do for now.



great set-up - best-looking Varsity I've seen


----------



## Tomato John (Nov 29, 2018)

It’s not vintage but the only thing rolling at the moment. Breezer belt drive. Love it. Had to take advantage of a break in the weather.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2018)

I also got a break in the rain and needed to run another errand.
It is clear for now but very breezy.
1935 Huffman Velvet deLuxe; with Persons Marathon saddle and pedals, Yoder Goose horn, and cool lil' rear-view mirror, long bullhorn bars, Vans tires driven on rebuilt Morrow 1" pitch, and the coolest period correct chain guard I've ever seen.







it really rides Great!


----------



## Tomato John (Nov 29, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I also got a break in the rain and needed to run another errand.
> It is clear for now but very breezy.
> 1935 Huffman Velvet deLuxe; with Persons Marathon saddle and pedals, Yoder Goose horn, and cool lil' rear-view mirror, long bullhorn bars, Vans tires driven on rebuilt Morrow 1" pitch, and the coolest period correct chain guard I've ever seen.
> View attachment 910575View attachment 910576View attachment 910577
> it really rides Great!



I think we should swap for awhile. That bike looks like way more fun.....


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 30, 2018)

the lunchtimes with a homie and post office run, zero ancient sunlight


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 30, 2018)

Down by the river I rode my baby


----------



## danfitz1 (Nov 30, 2018)

Roads were dry enough to ride in the neighborhood today, as long as you stayed near the middle. Wet and slushy near the gutters. Rode the lastest aquisition around a bit. Original unmolested '66 Deluxe 3 speed.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 1, 2018)

47 Huffman


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 1, 2018)

rode my '39 DX in the local Santa Parade....


----------



## indian1956 (Dec 2, 2018)

Lots of nice bikes here! Rode my new (to me) 1939 Raleigh Sports Tourist on its  maiden voyage. 4 miles to the post office. Parked and was locking up the bike,  the first passerby stopped to chat about "the coolest bike I have ever seen."  All original bike in original condition. . The original owner was a nuclear engineer, his son inherited it 15 years ago and just stored in the basement. . Was never stored outside. Was infrequently ridden.  The tires dry rotted and stuck to the floor in 15 years. The son put ugly modern ergonomic grips on it, and new tires and tubes.  Glad the paint did not rust, guess the basement is dry. The grips got taken off within minutes of getting home. Got the correct NOS 1940's  torpedo grips coming from U K..
The three speed was not shifting right. Took the slack out and it operated perfectly.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 2, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 2, 2018)

A 3-speed Raleigh and a 24-speed Raleigh cruising the Humboldt Bay on a gloriously beautiful Sunday morning.


----------



## Sven (Dec 2, 2018)

I rode my brother in law's not vintage Schwinn Voyageur  III to downtown Chaptico in the misty rain. 




Chaptico Market...the best d#mn fried chicken and Jojo fries ( unfortunately not picture ) in the state of Maryland




Made a pick up


----------



## Kstone (Dec 2, 2018)

There was snow on the ground for most of the week, but today it hit 60 briefly! So out on the town we went.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 2, 2018)

All this BC mod talk this week made me free up my C mod. Went to see if the ginkos still had leaves to drop...jackpot!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 2, 2018)

Sven said:


> View attachment 912730
> I rode my brother in law's not vintage Schwinn Voyageur  III to downtown Chaptico in the misty rain.
> 
> View attachment 912734
> ...





Maaan, I luuuuvz me some fried chicken! But the pic at the liquor store looks like it was coming down a bit too hard for me. But I get it.....

Much respect.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 3, 2018)

Out for a short recce ride on Saturday, for next July's Festival of Cycling in Wallingford, UK.
A 13 mile loop for vintage and veteran machines  around the South Oxfordshire countryside during a gap between bouts of rain.
Out on the 'Ciclos Minaco’.....


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 3, 2018)

“Cold” weekend, had to wear a sweatshirt.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2018)

I went for a ride today on my 1940 Western Flyer.
I call it the OC Beach ride; and I get to do it all the time.
Not really; but it seems that way. Tomorrow I get to go work.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 3, 2018)

Rode the 37 Colson double bar & my girl her new 37 ladies Colson with the Cyclone Coasters yesterday.


----------



## Cory (Dec 4, 2018)

Riding the 1973 Raleigh in Huntington Beach this morning. You can see Catalina Island in the background through the smog.





Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## fattyre (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Sven (Dec 4, 2018)

I rode down to the Chaptico post office to send out my  international mail  this morning.



Many years ago there was a gas station here. Now , nothing but a sign about the Civil War


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2018)

Today, after work, I rode the Velvet deLuxe to meet Marty for a beach ride.
We ran into Jim out doing the same thing.
Taco Tuesday at Great Mex was awesome.
I went ahead and rode to Huntington Beach Pier solo for the fun of it.















Still pretty blown away looking at that fork on there; it has to be the original from when it was pulled.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 4, 2018)

1941 Colson built, Firestone Cruiser.



With Aloe arborescens, also known as Red Hot Poker.



They are a South African succulent plant, so that is why they bloom here in mid December.



This is about as close to a blizzard as we'll get down here in Southern California.



Washingtonia robusta, otherwise known, as the Mexican Fan Palm.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 4, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> 1941 Colson built, Firestone Cruiser.
> View attachment 913826
> With Aloe arborescens, also known as Red Hot Poker.
> View attachment 913827
> ...



nice usage of botanical Latin, a "red hot poker" over here could be any number of Kniphofia species, also African, but different.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 5, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> nice usage of botanical Latin, a "red hot poker" over here could be any number of Kniphofia species, also African, but different.






Yep!
I always thought that it was interesting, how similar the bloom is on both types of plants, and yet how different the actual plants are from each other.
Hence, the reason that common names are somewhat frowned on, when discussing a type of plant.



A Red Hot Poker can be a dogs penis or a branding Iron for that matter. Lol!


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 5, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 914060
> Yep!
> I always thought that it was interesting, how similar the bloom is on both types of plants, and yet how different the actual plants are from each other.
> Hence, the reason that common names are somewhat frowned on, when discussing a type of plant.
> ...



I don't know if you're familiar with the book "Flora Britannica", by Richard Mabey, a fantastic opus on the social history and local 'common' names of British flora, I think you'd like it.
I spent 25 years as a practical and academic arboriculturalist, hence my interest.
I realise I’m well off-piste for this thread now.
Keep riding!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 5, 2018)

Two of the highlights (amongst many others,)on my trip to London several years ago, were to the Garden History Museum and the Royal Botanic Garden at Kew.















Super interesting places for anyone, even with the slightest interest in Horticulture.


----------



## fattyre (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 7, 2018)

Happy Friday!
Hey @fattyre we love the bike and pic; please tell us a little something about it.
How cold was it when you left/when you got back?
I left early this morning on my Western Flyer Heavy Duty with Bells and Hooks.






This is one of those days we get to see the snow capped mountains from O.C. beaches.






A beautiful morning after all the rain yesterday.
Down to the Wedge; to the Water Tower in Sunset Beach; and then home; almost 40 miles today.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 7, 2018)

There are no drop outs on these early forks.
I re-attached my front fender with a lock-washer this time.
This bike feels light, fast, and very comfortable.
1934 Flying Cloud, by Shelby


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 8, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Today, after work, I rode the Velvet deLuxe to meet Marty for a beach ride.
> We ran into Jim out doing the same thing.
> Taco Tuesday at Great Mex was awesome.
> I went ahead and rode to Huntington Beach Pier solo for the fun of it.
> ...



Man those beach pics/ rides are killing me. Temps here haven’t been above 20 for the last 5 days. Everything is gray and frozen. 





got a new bike this week and had to resort to riding it up and down the hallways at work cuz the weather was too dang cold to ride outside!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 8, 2018)

Rode the Shelby Traveler in the Parade of Lights with the Bike Longmont bunch! 
















And my favorite Brewer, Left Hand!






The Brewhop that you can ride to all the microbreweries, cideries, and distillers in town!


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 8, 2018)

Rode the Shelby Rex with some buds downtown Denver today. Good times!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 8, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 916285
> 
> View attachment 916286
> 
> ...




Sorry I missed riding with you today! Beautiful day for a ride.  See you next week!


----------



## Sven (Dec 9, 2018)

I did an early morning run on my  '72 " Tourist "  clone down the road to let a ladies dogs out. Not a bad ride ,  31 degrees .


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 9, 2018)

I left this morning on my badge-less motobike for the swap meet.








I got home and prepped my 1939 Delmar for the Christmas Colson Ride at the Circle.










This bike rides real nice but I prefer Schwalbe Fat Frank tires over riding these old Silver Star tires.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 9, 2018)

My son and I rode our Christmas bikes this morning...great ride...love foggy mornings. 




Found some more Ginko trees too...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 10, 2018)

Snowing. Stuck inside riding the hallways again!  Really itching to get this guy outside. Haven’t really had much of a chance to ride it.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 10, 2018)

Today I decided to break out the ol challenger even though it was horrible day, almost freezing (68°) and take it to the beach, a long ride (of two blocks) and get some exercise!


----------



## fattyre (Dec 10, 2018)

The iron road. Dead ends are just scare tactics for cyclists.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 10, 2018)

Pit air in the tires. Then rode my Jaguar that I picked up yesterday. Just around the block, but hey she rides.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 10, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> There are no drop outs on these early forks.
> I re-attached my front fender with a lock-washer this time.
> This bike feels light, fast, and very comfortable.
> 1934 Flying Cloud, by Shelby
> View attachment 915565View attachment 915566View attachment 915567



That is one very cool bicycle!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 10, 2018)

Saturday was decent weather, Sunday not so much. I’ll take what I can get.


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 10, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 917078
> 
> Saturday was decent weather, Sunday not so much. I’ll take what I can get.



That’s a cool pic- bike too!


----------



## Cory (Dec 11, 2018)

A.m. ride with @tripple3 in Huntington Beach CA




Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Dec 11, 2018)

Sun up.



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 11, 2018)

Cory said:


> A.m. ride with @tripple3 in Huntington Beach CA



Thanks for the ride.
1935 Velvet deLuxe


----------



## Allrounderco (Dec 11, 2018)

Haven't been near the trail in a while, and have been dealing with energy issues. So it was great to have an errand to run right down the street. Added the milk crate just for the occasion.


----------



## Kstone (Dec 11, 2018)

It's too cold to ride, so we decked the "halls" of our pint sized apartment.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 11, 2018)

We did a P.M. CABEr O.C. Beach ride with Tacos at Tio Flacos. @Robertriley @petritl @lounging


----------



## petritl (Dec 12, 2018)

Thank you for the evening ride, it was nice to meet fellow CABE members and go for an evening ride.


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 12, 2018)

Weather cooperated today so I finally got this guy outside during lunch and took a spin through the neighborhood.


----------



## fattyre (Dec 12, 2018)

What bike did you ride walk today?

It was annoying at first, the loose front fender bolt.

Than the problem became substantially worse.  Bye bye bolt!




Than it just got downright messy.  200 or so yards of trail decided to thaw.  Hello mud!!




And for the grand finalie-



Walked back to pavement and was able to limp home. Lucky I wasn’t that far away before this catastrophe unfolded. 

That mile or so long dirt trail by the creek was not a good idea today.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 12, 2018)

Tomato John said:


> Weather cooperated today so I finally got this guy outside during lunch and took a spin through the neighborhood. View attachment 918005
> View attachment 918006




Glad you finally got it outside. Does it ride as nice outside as it does inside?


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 12, 2018)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Glad you finally got it outside. Does it ride as nice outside as it does inside?



It’s a sweet riding bike and way more fun when outdoors.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Tomato John (Dec 12, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 918241



Don’t know what’s more exciting-the bikes or the palm trees/water


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 12, 2018)

Tomato John said:


> what’s more exciting-the bikes or the palm trees/water


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 12, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 918244



That’s a tough one. Both look pretty good from where I’m sitting. I’ll take the whole thing!!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 12, 2018)

I rode my Elgin Tiki Cruiser down to Balboa to meet Marty @cyclingday to ride to Woody's for lunch.











Thanks for the Ride.


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 12, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my Elgin Tiki Cruiser down to Balboa to meet Marty @cyclingday to ride to Woody's for lunch.
> View attachment 918253View attachment 918254View attachment 918255View attachment 918256View attachment 918257
> Thanks for the Ride.



Man! You are livin’ large!  I really enjoy all the pics. You even get the it’s its in there. Up here we call them cool wheels but not so easy to find anymore. Greatest ice cream sandwich on the planet.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 13, 2018)

Thirty miles last Saturday. Oxford V-CC annual "Humbug" run.
15 of us set off from Oxfordshire.....




Meeting up with another 10 riders from Gloucestershire, one of their cool BSA's......




It was very wet, cold and windy for most of the ride, I was on the "Cycles Morot".....




Happy rides!


----------



## Cory (Dec 13, 2018)

Huntington Beach Sunrise ride with @tripple3. On my Bday bike.





Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2018)

Cory said:


> Huntington Beach Sunrise ride with @tripple3. On my Bday bike.



Nice shot; thanks for the ride.
I flew the Western Flyer today.


----------



## Cory (Dec 13, 2018)

Made it to the Pier for coffee. 




Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2018)

The day is far too nice for projects; so the Velvet got taken out again.
I bumped into @hector in both beach cities today.
Nice 5 Speed Corvette.


----------



## Dave K (Dec 13, 2018)

New parking space at work.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2018)

I rode my Honda over to pick up my check; then rode the @rustjunkie Special Tiki Twinbar over to the bank to make a deposit.
I asked if I could take a picture of my bike by their Christmas tree; "Go ahead".


----------



## Sven (Dec 13, 2018)

Got tired of hanging around the house so I took out "Yellow Fever" for a while today.   I had waxed the chain a few days ago so I wanted  loosen up the chain.
( For you CABErs in Southern California, That isn't white sand ...LOL ) Still some snow on the ground, and 38 degrees. We are supposed to get three days of rain.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 14, 2018)

Happy Friday!
This morning I pulled out my Service Rider: Western Flyer H.D.








I stopped to get a dozen donuts for the family; I had 3.









"I don't always stop at red lights, but when I do, I take a picture of my Bike."


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 14, 2018)

No rain /snow today so I rode to the local bike shop to look at a mountain bike for my daughter. 






Still pretty chilly


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 14, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I asked if I could take a picture of my bike by their Christmas tree; "Go ahead".



They're on to me now; "Is that the same bike you had in here yesterday?"
No; it is Not. I may need to make a deposit everyday until Christmas.









a couple nice palms growing nicely.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 14, 2018)

Bismarkia nobilis, Ravenea rivularis, & Caryota gigas.
The first two on the left from Madagascar and the one on the right from Thailand.

Nice find, Mark!


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 14, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> They're on to me now; "Is that the same bike you had in here yesterday?"
> No; it is Not. I may need to make a deposit everyday until Christmas.
> View attachment 919254View attachment 919255View attachment 919256View attachment 919257
> a couple nice palms growing nicely.



Only 11 days til Christmas. A different bike every day. You’ve got at least that many cool bikes tucked away right?  It sure seems that way


----------



## modelcarjedi (Dec 15, 2018)

I had my 79 out for a spin today 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 15, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Friday!
> This morning I pulled out my Service Rider: Western Flyer H.D.
> View attachment 919001View attachment 919002View attachment 919003
> 
> ...



That first photo, stunning!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 15, 2018)

Put some fenders on the Panther 3 earlier this week. Teens for temps all week. Today was in the 40's. So took her out for a ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2018)

1940 Western Flyer and the Elgin Tiki Cruiser; trading off with @New Mexico Brant down to the beach and burgers at TK
WoW! the Bike stories; sorry about the lack of pics.


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Dec 15, 2018)

My Whizzer wanna-be...


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 15, 2018)

Fun ride today with my buddy Steve...

Heading out...





Bridge stop...







Lake Elizabeth...





Steve jump...






heading home...


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 16, 2018)

I rode Velvet deLuxe to the swapmeet.
Chilly here for me in the 40's; not complaining.





I didn't get the Bianchi. I don't need another choice.


----------



## okozzy (Dec 16, 2018)

Jumped on my 1931 Golden Sunbeam this morning for an early ride along the country side.
That Brooks B90 saddle is a monster of a saddle, but very comfy.

@dnc1
@SirMike1983
@Boris
@rustintime


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 16, 2018)

okozzy said:


> Jumped on my 1931 Golden Sunbeam this morning for an early ride along the country side.
> That Brooks B90 saddle is a monster of a saddle, but very comfy.
> 
> @dnc1
> ...



Stunning bicycle Oscar!
Love it!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 16, 2018)

1940 Western Flyer again; to the beach again.
Over 30 miles round-trip.


----------



## MarkKBike (Dec 16, 2018)

The Chicago Bears secured a playoff spot, and knocked the rival Packers team out of the playoffs.

It's been a long time since Chicago fans got the better end of this rivalry.  The game was at noon and after I got home I was thinking of a way I could make this day even better. The weather was nice, and a local bike ride was next in line for the days activities.

I decided to take out my cheap 2nd hand 29"r that has not got much ride time since it was purchased this last summer.













It did not cost me much but it is still a fun ride. I do enjoy the larger wheel size and Its the first 29'r I ever owned. I find there is a noticeable difference between this, and a 26" wheel bike.

Note: I do like both and everything in-between I have ever rode.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 16, 2018)

From the look on my face this 56 inch behemoth is making me feel my age. No matter, I'm getting used to it. Everybody's getting younger.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 16, 2018)

Got the old rollfast out today


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 17, 2018)

A day late...












Got my '39 Firestone Flying Ace together at midnight Saturday. Test ride on the Old Bikes Club ride #77.








And seen with my buddy Blu's bike of the same model.








Nothing like a fresh bike, 60° weather in December, pizza and good friends to have a nice day!


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 17, 2018)

the weather said it was going to be 60f today, they lied.


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 17, 2018)

Sun came out so I headed downtown to do a little Xmas shopping


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 17, 2018)

Today buddy and I took out my'46 DX and my'41 DX...











Was a nice ride....


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 18, 2018)

Had some time to take my new rider to try out some parts I'm considering to get it dialed in.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Dec 18, 2018)

I’ve been working on this old camelback. I need to go thru the bottom bracket and rear hub. It rides well but needs servicing. I’ve redone the front wheel. 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## fattyre (Dec 19, 2018)

So lucky be able to ride nice bikes in salt free conditions in the middle of winter.   Speedin around on the Roadster today.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 19, 2018)

got the '63 Otasco Flying O' Lancer out for a ride today.

Then it started to rain.    Short ride.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 19, 2018)

took the 47' firestone pilot out for a bit also.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 19, 2018)

Warm Wednesday.
1935 Velvet deLuxe.


----------



## petritl (Dec 19, 2018)

Warm and sunny mid 60s day here in Texas. My friend Ed and I took advantage of a day off and the weather to enjoy a ride up into hill country on a 55mile ride.

1986 Bianchi


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 20, 2018)

It was a relatively warm December day here in lovely Warren RI. A buddy and I took the opportunity to do some riding! His is the restored non og green metallic paint Schwinn. I was riding my seven speed Taiwanese Schwinn, really not so bad a bike!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ballooney (Dec 22, 2018)

Had some house guests from Australia and they left us a boomerang. My son and I rode our Panther and Ace to find an open field. First throw of the boomerang...swallowed by a tree! Doh! After some creative thinking, we got it down. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2018)

Happy Saturday!
Today I rode the 1939 Delmar to the bank to make a deposit; the beach for fun, and Tio Flacos to meet my Sweetie for lunch.
I received lots of compliments and curiosity about this classic.









I broke a pedal block on the last ride so I replaced the set with some T-10s that I had; up-grade.


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 22, 2018)

ballooney said:


> Had some house guests from Australia and they left us a boomerang. My son and I rode our Panther and Ace to find an open field. First throw of the boomerang...swallowed by a tree! Doh! After some creative thinking, we got it down.
> View attachment 923241
> 
> View attachment 923242
> ...



At first I thought u were going to say that it came back around and took somebody out....  those things can be a little crazy


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2018)

It has been a wet foggy ride so far… 









 On my 1942 Elgin Tiki cruiser 
 I will be riding until this afternoon in case anyone else is up and wants to ride later ....lmk


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 23, 2018)

Finished my '56 Jaguar last night. Took her out for a short ride this morning. A cold and windy ride. Low 30's for temps but sunny.


----------



## Cory (Dec 23, 2018)

2nd ride of the day. Started at the Flea Market on my Spitfire now omw to Newport Beach on my King Size.





Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2018)

We all met up for a ride down to Ocean Beach.


So, we stopped for some BBQ, and a guy walks in with a Cat on a leash.







Bitchen Cat, Dude!



Nice Rig, Bro!


----------



## Rockman9 (Dec 23, 2018)

Rode around the neighborhood with the young ones all on vintage Stingrays. The kids love them.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 23, 2018)

This is what I ride to the mailbox ($10 Panasonic thrift shop)...only 1/2 m. I'm fencing and put a 4ft. bike gate beside the big ones, I'm fixing up woods trails and creek crossings.
The Wallyworld $60 "Cranbrook" I put one of those 2 cycle motor kits on...it will go 40 easily. Scary as can be but that's the enjoyment. Almost no cars on our road...lots of cyclists though.















Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2018)

I home now; safe.
My bike is a lil' tweaked and needs the front wheel fixed and trued. 
@Cory  and @SKPC were there and witnessed my crash; not a scratch on me; I thank God; most would say, "Lucky".











After some food at Great Mex; we ran into Peter out for a ride, so he joined us on the ride.
We rolled up on the hill that Hippie Mike would always "Feet Steer" while Waving his hands over his head.
I attempted and failed; dumping my ride right on the trail but kept it under me until stopped.
I bent the bars, broke a spoke with my foot stuffed into the wheel, and scratched up right pedal.
We rode on and talked about how great it is to be out on bikes in SoCal.






Thanks for the Ride!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 23, 2018)

You're not too far from Santa Monica. We have friends in Palos Verdes we visited last year and we went out on the Santa Monica pier. 
Lots of people and bikes there. One guy was on a tall red circus bike...he had rigged up an air tank and had a loud air horn he would blow. I had a tall bike I made years ago, gave it away and I'd like to make another one.
I'm glad you're ok and home safe!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Dec 23, 2018)

Travelled south and west to Cali yesterday where it's flat and warm & today rode the Elgin Hot Rod for around 42mi.  Ran into T-3 and  Cory on the way back and rode for a few miles with them..


----------



## fattyre (Dec 23, 2018)

Tunnel vision


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 24, 2018)

3rd Annual Christmas Eve family and friends morning ride...


























Remember... Ride First, then Whiskey...





Just a minor flesh wound...it will buff right out!


Really fun ride with family and friends!!....

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## SKPC (Dec 24, 2018)

Rode the _*21st Century Ward Hawthorne*_ for a sweet 40mi today.  Good thing I built this hot rod.  I have a bunch of hopped up bikes, but this one is special to me.....


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 24, 2018)

Beautiful Xmas Eve day, time for a ride so busted out ole crusty, no wait ole trusty DX...



















Merry Christmas and Happy New year to you....


----------



## COB (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas from Edinburgh, Indiana!


----------



## nick1985 (Dec 25, 2018)

Took my Higgins for a quick ride this afternoon to burn off my christmas lunch. Perfect colour for today too...


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 25, 2018)

*Merry Christmas to all the Classic Antique Bicycle* *Enthusiasts!
I left in the dark while all in the house were still sleeping.
Riding my 1936 Electric.
Wind factor shortened it to 20+ miles.
Enjoy the Ride!



*
*











*


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 25, 2018)

Lunch ride around town this past weekend.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 25, 2018)

Breakfast ride to the El Monte Airport with my bud Rustjunkie.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 25, 2018)

Still playing around with parts for my new build. Should have been working out some of the small items on the punch list for this one. I started to do that, then decided to takea spin on part of the newly built/opened bike path along the St. Vrain River as part of flood recovery from the floods of 2013.









Straightened out the seat that was on my '39 Flying Ace when purchased. Real comfy and works geat with the 7 post to give full leg extension but maybe a bit old and too busy for this bike.



You may be able to see Eagle nests in the trees in the background. This area is a refuge for them. As I got back on my bike after this pic, there was one flying low to my right. Sorry, didn't get a pic...








This part of the path will eventually go all the way out east to I-25 and connect to Firestone, CO. (8 miles) This part is east of Main St. in Longmont and travels past a shopping area in the southeast part of town. Then past farm land, what little is left. A fun way to spend a Christmas Eve afternoon!


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 25, 2018)

A beautiful crisp Christmas morning requires a spin around Old Town on the Roadster.
William Carson felled his first tree in Humboldt in 1850. He hooked up with John Dolbeer who invented the Steam Donkey which opened up logging in more difficult areas. A couple railroads later with John Vance and 15 million board feet of lumber a year allowed him to build this magnificent mansion.
The Bros. Newsom of Oakland City Hall, Alameda Courthouse, the San Dimas Hotel, and the Bradbury Mansion fame were the architects. The clock tower on the train station in Disneyland is copied from the house.
In 1949 in was nearly demolished, but $35,000 was scraped together by a few local businessmen and it became a private men's club. The "good ol' boys" kept the women out until 2010. Hard to believe. It took a lawsuit and sexual harassment claims by the staff to open the club to women.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 25, 2018)

How often do you get a Christmas Sun shining bright over an Iver Johnson 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas! This is an awesome day to ride...streets are void of cars and turns out parking garages are too! My son and I bombed a five story garage today laughing all the way...ha ha ha (as the Carole goes)














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 25, 2018)

Since my Shelby is still decorated from the Parade of Lights, rode to a spot next to St. Vincent's church(1910) on Main St. for a few pics.



















And for the Huffy fans among us.....



Then went home and threw some smoked turkey legs on the grill. They weigh over 2 pounds each. 
Before



After




They look a bit dark in the pic because it's night. They come out super moist with a strong bacon flavor and the skin is nice and crispy. Delicious and really fill up a plate.

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 26, 2018)

1936 Clipper
Doublebar Roadster by CWC
Original blue paint, Persons Majestic saddle and flat-sided double-drop-center rims.
Over to the parking structure for Sunrise.







A perfect day for a ride along the beach later.
Let me know if you are wanting to ride today.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 26, 2018)

Got the 36 out for a bit this afternoon


----------



## ballooney (Dec 26, 2018)

Went for a cold morning breakfast run...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm home now from a beautiful 40 mile ride on the 1937 Syracuse.
This bike rides so great.
I received a wonderful Christmas present from my Sweetie: N.O.S. with the box Hollywood Goose Horn, Dual-tone;  well, now it's _Used._
Marty @cyclingday was on his amazing Schwinn light-weight, OMG, WOW bike.
Great times; thanks for the ride.


----------



## Cory (Dec 26, 2018)

On my 64 KING SIZE this morning in Huntington Beach CA. 



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Dec 26, 2018)

Rode the Monarch Hot Rod today about 40. It's been over a year.  Que una dia!.  Fantastic weather here. Passed @cyclingday going opposite directions in Newport/Balboa.  The year draws ever closer to the finish line....
Balboa Penisula.






Huntington Beach late...



Santa Ana River Jetty....


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2018)

I hope everybody had a nice Christmas holiday.
It felt good to get back out on the bike and burn off a few of those extra calories.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 27, 2018)

Today after work I rode Velvet deLuxe down to meet @Cory for a ride along the beach to Sunset Beach for some Happy Hour appetizers.
 Another beautiful December day with light breezes.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 27, 2018)

Moderately epic day on the bikes today...rode to the post office and then the local music store for a drum key...my son got a new Gretsch kit for Christmas that was delivered today. I ended up buying a bass guitar to have another connector with him (baseball, bikes, camping/hiking, skiing and now music). I just have to learn the bass. Ha ha! Wife wanted to meet for lunch so bought a soft case and strapped the new bass to my back and rode to Ikes for lunch...”hi honey, no, it’s not a new bike. It’s a bass guitar!! Rock on!”

















Getting close to setup and time to jam!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Dec 27, 2018)

I rode the Elgin around 42m.  The end of 2018 draws closer and closer.  I find that riding one of my bikes seems to clear my mind and allow me to put things in perspective.  Does riding your bike help clear your mind?
Balboa Peninsula...











Talbert Regional Park..


----------



## ballooney (Dec 27, 2018)

SKPC said:


> I rode the Elgin around 42m. The end of 2018 draws closer and closer. I find that riding one of my bikes seems to clear my mind.
> Does riding your bike help clear your mind?
> Balboa Peninsula...




Totally! Cheap therapy for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Dec 27, 2018)

@tripple3 and I road today. I did 22 miles and he did even more. Great, no amazing afternoon ride in Huntington Beach CA on my Spitfire. 










Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2018)

ballooney said:


> Moderately epic day on the bikes today...rode to the post office and then the local music store for a drum key...my son got a new Gretsch kit for Christmas that was delivered today.
> View attachment 925295
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I am reminded of an episode of I Love Lucy, where little Ricky gets a Drum Kit for his Birthday. Lol.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 28, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I am reminded of an episode of I Love Lucy, where little Ricky gets a Drum Kit for his Birthday. Lol.




Oh yeah, I had to search for it...he got a Gretsch drum kit for Christmas along with a sweet 20" Schwinn...


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2018)

This is the episode that I was thinking about.
The breakfast scene is a classic.
Especially, now that you've got a little drummer in the house. Lol!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 28, 2018)

I rode my Syracuse to the bank on this blustery day.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 28, 2018)

Ward Flyer. Short one around the hood with the dogger.



C'mon Dad!!


----------



## John G04 (Dec 29, 2018)

Went for a nice 13 mile ride to easton along the lehigh river on the 41 iver and 39 dx.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 29, 2018)

*Monarch Silver King* on a long-ish (56mi) ride plagued with mech's. Broke & fixed a coaster strap(it  had extra holes) & stripped a non-drive axle nut (had an  extra). It happens. This bike fits me well & likes to go long..


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 30, 2018)

I bought and rode my 1st Road bike today at Veterans Stadium Swapmeet.
1959 Peugeot Terrot in lovely violet with Gold double box pins and Nervex lugs.










I also bought and rode that black Realm today too.
It's OK; I'm okay....


----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 30, 2018)

I understand the road bike Mark, but that Black one....let’s just say I love how well it stops...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 30, 2018)

Late last night preparing bikes for a ride this morning,  I took the chainless for a test run around the block.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 30, 2018)

Piled another 58mi on the *Hawthorne Flyer* in the flats in So-Cal weather.  No mechanical issues today.  Below zero in Utah tonight & I don't miss it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 30, 2018)

Rolled the teens Reading for the first time to a local Model T car meet in beautiful Sierra Madre.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 30, 2018)

Unlike you folks up North, we really don't do the cold well in Texas.

At 33f today, it was cold out when I went for a ride.

Since I put the nexus inter-7 on this, I just can't get enough of this 48 Monark Rocket.

Tomorrow will be in the 60's again, then in the 20's for the new year.   We specialize in bipolar weather in North Texas.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2018)

Here's a few selections from the day.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 30, 2018)

Sold the CT today, so I picked this up today at vet's stadium in the LBC! Rides and looks amazing, but canti is just not my thing! Might have to let it go....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



For ever grateful, 
Happy New Year Cabers


----------



## okozzy (Dec 31, 2018)

SKPC said:


> Piled another 58mi on the *Hawthorne Flyer* in the flats in So-Cal weather.  No mechanical issues today.  Below zero in Utah tonight & I don't miss it.
> View attachment 926631
> 
> View attachment 926632
> ...



Killer klunker setup!


----------



## rusty_apache (Dec 31, 2018)

2018 Superior 48” high wheel, ridden down the road for the very first time today with no injuries!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year!
1934 Flying Cloud by Shelby


----------



## SKPC (Dec 31, 2018)

okozzy said:


> Killer klunker setup!



It is WAY fast(and stylish too).     I may have a problem with this "bike thing"    Anyone have an original paint  26" motobike straight-bar frame and truss fork laying around they wanna sell me?    I know ^^^^^T-3 has a 28-er Colson somewhere. Must not get another frame...must not get another..


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2018)

...2 more Ohio bikes and a Schwinn from Chicago:
1935 Velvet deLuxe by Huffman Manufacturing










then, 1936 Clipper, Double Bar Roadster by the Cleveland Welding Co.







then 1936 Electric, by Arnold Scwinn & Co.








Enjoying the Rides!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 31, 2018)

rusty_apache said:


> 2018 Superior 48” high wheel, ridden down the road for the very first time today with no injuries!
> View attachment 926925
> 
> 
> ...



I've always wanted to ride one. What's it like?... It seems like it would be really strange, center of gravity, handling, braking, etc.
Also approximate price? 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## petritl (Dec 31, 2018)

Last day of 2018, 60 degree day, some friends, my wife and I went for a ride into the Texas hill country on a 53 mi ride.


----------



## rusty_apache (Jan 1, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> I've always wanted to ride one. What's it like?... It seems like it would be really strange, center of gravity, handling, braking, etc.
> Also approximate price?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk




It is absolutely terrifying yet thrilling. 

The tangentially laced wheel has less flex than the radial spokes on my original ordinaries. Pedaling forces the wheel in the opposite direction so you have to make an effort to pedal with an outward force to maintain a straight line making it a full body workout that you don’t get with a pneumatic safety. There are no brakes so you resist momentum with your legs. The diameter of the wheel greatly increases the gyroscopic effect over 28” wheels so it is more stable at lower speeds. For emergencies you jump straight off the back. For aggressive stopping you get back on the rear step and place your foot on top of the rear tire. They called the safety bikes that for a reason!

It was appropriately $3,000 without my modifications. It’s hard to acquire an original for that price and you don’t have to worry about hurting a 130 year old piece of vehicular history! The Excelsior model is much cheaper but has more modern looking components.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 1, 2019)

Out on 'Inconnu' on New Years Day.
10 miles and a bit on my second 'recce' ride for this years festival of cycling in Wallingford.
8 degrees Celsius, light drizzle, nice ride.
View from Caps Lane towards Wittenham Clumps, Oxfordshire.....




Happy New Year and enjoy your rides.


----------



## Kstone (Jan 1, 2019)

It was 37 with windchill, so we were icicle riders today.








Our gravity bending photographer


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 1, 2019)

New Years Day ride on circa 1890 48” Star. Five miles on Erie PA’s Lake Erie Seaway Trail and waterfront. Great way to begin 2019. No snow, dry weather with temperatures in low 30’s. Not bad considering we had 24” of snow one year ago. Happy New Year.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy new year!  Enjoyed an afternoon out on the highwheel today.  Fell on my ass only once!


----------



## SKPC (Jan 1, 2019)

I also rode today.  Hawthorne Flyer.  Windy but nice.    Our planet Earth spins once more into another year around the sun.....

Palos Verde Peninsula/San Pedro shipping port in the background..



Bolsa Chica Estuary jetty..


----------



## Dave K (Jan 1, 2019)

New Year’s Day schwinn ride.


----------



## parkrndl (Jan 1, 2019)

my 24" Speedster that I morphed into a cheap imitation wannabe Manta Ray




we actually had a very nice little New Year's Day ride... it was in the mid 50s in Western Maryland, so we rode across town to eat at the Blue Moon Cafe.











Just now looking at the pictures it occurred to me that we had a 20" Fastback in Sky Blue, a 24" knockoff Manta Ray in Sky Blue, a 20" BMX bike in black, and a 24" BMX bike in black.  And of course the awesome red '39 Huffman.  It should be noted that minutes after these group shots were taken, the owner of the Huffman offered to let me ride it around the parking lot... and I wasn't on it 30 seconds before the chain broke.  Pretty sure I'll never live that one down.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2019)

I start work later than usual today so I got to Ride before work; "Moon-Rise Patrol"
Sorry for lousy pictures; it was dark.







1939 Twinbar Rustjunkie Tiki Special
It is hard to see in my pics but that is the last sliver of the last moon of last month of last year; It's All New from Today.
Enjoy the Ride!


----------



## SKPC (Jan 2, 2019)

Rode the rattle-prone Monarch Silver King  tanker today.  Noisy and dangerous but super comfortable.  Cleaned and rebuilt the drivetrain end to end yesterday which made for a smooth run....  About 38mi.


----------



## fattyre (Jan 3, 2019)

Too darn cold for vintage today. Had some fun on the crusty frozen dirt & ice.   Stopped at the pile. I sure hope it’s as safe as they say it is.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 3, 2019)

Got out on my 47 the world badged klunker today.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 3, 2019)

Well, I gotta say it was perfect today to ride the OC beaches.
I put another 40+ on the 1936 Electric; that I love.
Pics dont do these rides justice; it is more fun and beautiful than it looks.
Come on out and join the fun.











Peter @SKPC  & Marty @cyclingday  Enjoying the Ride.
Please post up some pics.


----------



## nick1985 (Jan 3, 2019)

After living in London for 15 years I have recently moved back to Australia to be closer to my parents. While in London I had collected some bikes that I shipped over with me and they have finally arrived safe and sound (after 3 months at sea). I took my dad for a ride and it was the first bike ride he had been on in over 25 years

**Bikes are 1939 Elgin Curve bar and a '52 Higgins**


----------



## SKPC (Jan 3, 2019)

An incredible day in Cal weather-wise....C-Day,  T-3 & I met up and spun the cycles up & down the coast...Thanks gentlemen! Good ride.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 4, 2019)

1934 Flying Cloud. Single bar Roadster by Shelby.
Really diggin' the way this one rides.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 4, 2019)

riding with the wife........


----------



## SKPC (Jan 4, 2019)

I rode my pieced-together Elgin tanker/roadster today.  Another really nice day in the flats..57 mi..
"Turnaround Park" where I turn back around when riding inland up San Diego Creek which drains into the Upper Newport Bay & Estuary.







Newport Back Bay nook....



Talbert Regional Park...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2019)

1935 Velvet on an errand and through the parks for pics.
Before it rains.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 5, 2019)

Lunch ride to Old Town with the lil lady...


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 5, 2019)

Orange County pre rain ride to the Angels Stadium- found a crocodile too (inflatable LOL)












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 5, 2019)

I finally got to ride my wife's new bike!  ACK!I gotta adjust the seat/bars for clearance!Still have to install the new grips..


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 5, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> I finally got to ride my wife's new bike!  ACK!I gotta adjust the seat/bars for clearance!Still have to install the new grips..
> View attachment 928936


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 5, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 928942



HA! Thanks! It matches my 41 All American!(Which is weird ,I dont remember seeing this color combo for a GIRLS bike in the catalog..?)PS..Mine now has correct original paint light on it


----------



## Kstone (Jan 5, 2019)

It was 46 out so we decided to go on a bike ride to the Carnegie Art Museum. It's in an area of Pittsburgh that's a bit harder to get to, so it was quite the epic ride! 
Once the sun set there was a definite drop in temperature.  I still cant feel my legs.



We met some four legged friends









One of van Goghs last paintings


























Off to find food




A bar that seemed adorable...until we ate their food. Hah.



















My wheelz have lights! Pew pew!


----------



## SKPC (Jan 5, 2019)

Got a late start, then was caught 13mi out in the rain.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2019)

Riding Day!
1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary Westfield


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 6, 2019)

Stevo and I had a great 27-mi  ride yesterday with this stop on the last leg



I stuffed everything from my rando bag into the front pouch



and we brought home 14 liters of BBQ




This cold morning on the alamodome sprint, Tad debuted a new bike.  We blew everyone away, but made a 3-block detour for this photo op.
Two nice city officers wearing cowboy hats obliged us this photo
yes, I'm bundled, layered, and feeling no pain



With any luck, I'm stealing Tad's thunder today on his new Mercian...
Really a beauty - he liked the brick background better, but I liked this blue wall
Great choice on the aged Brooks Pro



my favorite half-step plus granny triple - the fun thing about this, you can kick it into granny, leave the pavement, and take off across most any terrain - certainly any single-track.
Exactly how I got to 2Bros BBQ yesterday. 



driven by fairly classic Shimano 600



Tad just got this frame on Friday, and worked like a one-armed paper hanger yesterday to get her on the road this cold morning






Happy tad, and no wonder



a project still in the works, but a keeper
this one's for Tad - now we have to get him shifting first on the FD - _use _the half-steps dude


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2019)

Oh my, what a great riding day.
Bao @lounging showed up with his 1946 Henderson that he did all the work on. 
Great looking bike that he let me ride about half way there; thanks for the ride!














Wow, I got the seagull that was cruisin' with me!






Mike @Bike Mike showed up for the It's It Ice Cream sandwich; thanks for the Ride!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 6, 2019)

39 Zep Love!


----------



## Bike Mike (Jan 6, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Oh my, what a great riding day.
> Bao @lounging showed up with his 1946 Henderson that he did all the work on.
> Great looking bike that he let me ride about half way there; thanks for the ride!
> View attachment 929462View attachment 929463View attachment 929464View attachment 929465View attachment 929466View attachment 929467
> ...



Great seeing you Mark and good meeting you Bao looking forward to future 2019 rides


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 6, 2019)

Just out for a short ride 
Not much going on 
But did talk with this lady- Hmmmm
The mind has a “mind” of it own

That’s all I can say 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Jan 6, 2019)

Put a bigger chain ring on the Hawthorne and rode it 46mi today. From a 42x18 to a 44x18 with High & Low.  Cadence a bit better at 20mph.   Rode up & down the coast & also inland up San Diego Creek.









I hear you @eddie_bravo ….breaks my heart as well.  Thanks for the post....


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 7, 2019)

1935 Velvet deLuxe
I love riding this machine and honking my horn.
Fun like kid stuff.













This is 1 of the $5 lunch specials at Pizza D'oro HB


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 7, 2019)

eddie_bravo said:


> Just out for a short ride
> Not much going on
> But did talk with this lady- Hmmmm
> The mind has a “mind” of it own
> ...



Did she chew on your shur-spin?


----------



## SKPC (Jan 7, 2019)

_1951/2'  Monark Tanker_.  This bike tends to be problematic.  Axle & nuts will loosen then move in the 50's drops alot throwing the shifting out.   Broke another rear spoke at the flange, and had to loosen/tighten surrounding ones  before limping home.  Picked this up in 1978 for $20 at a Minnesota farm auction missing only its' wheels.  Kept the original parts of course....   About 32mi.   Empty pavement on a Monday...



More empty space...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 7, 2019)

Took a few laps around a church parking lot with my daughter this afternoon.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 8, 2019)

My 1936 Electric
to meet @Cory for the sunrise and some coffee.













Thanks for the Ride!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 8, 2019)

Cold weather headed our way in a couple of days, so enjoying the Greenway with temps in the 60’s. 39 Colson Snap Tank with 22t chainring off girls Colson. My knees say “Thank You”!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 8, 2019)

Took ol crusty the 39 mercury out in the hood today.


----------



## Rockman9 (Jan 8, 2019)

I hadn’t felt up to riding in a while since I was in an accident in December but today I took the old Black Phantom out for a ride to the Animal Shelter where I like to volunteer. It wasn’t very far but I’m feeling it in my legs. Haha. This was its first ride since I got some NOS Typhoon tires for it.


----------



## fattyre (Jan 8, 2019)

Alley rat.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 8, 2019)

1940 Western Flyer with Marty @cyclingday and Peter @SKPC 







Thanks for the Ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 8, 2019)

Another quality day out on the bike.
My favorite sticker on this guys van, was the one on the lower left.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 9, 2019)

that microbus needs a bumper sticker that says "Warning - I brake for hallucinations"
except you probably wouldn't be able to read it

ps - I dig the moon eyes


----------



## Allpro2slow (Jan 9, 2019)

Had to commute to school today on fat Frank's. 

Amazing tires but not so much in 6 inches of snow.

I would've put my snow tires on but I didn't get home from work until midnight so I had to make do.

I have a quick question. 

I have one studded tire and one continental winter contact II.

I was running the studded tire in front and the contii in back but do you guys think it would be better to ride the contii in the front to pack the snow and the studded in back to dig in to the packed snow and grip on the roads?

This is a coaster bike so it makes a difference, I think.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 9, 2019)

For those conditions, I would think the studded tires front and back would be the way to go.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 9, 2019)

Late night ride to meet a bud for a brew.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 9, 2019)

Rode my quadangle today after work.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 9, 2019)

Ward Hawthorne Flyer.  Just under 48mi...another nice ride in the flats..


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 9, 2019)

1940 Monark built,  Spiegel Airman 4 bar loop tail.  Still needs a lot, first time to be ridden in a few decades. 

The original tires are brittle burnt toast. The tubes are cool.


----------



## Cory (Jan 10, 2019)

On my 1968 VARSITY in Huntington Beach CA. Coffee ride!





Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 10, 2019)

It was a nice day to ride the 55 Westfield to the bank after work.


----------



## cycling junkie (Jan 10, 2019)

2003 Tomac 98 Special  Comp


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 10, 2019)

I left on the 1940 Western Flyer with my paperboy bags loaded with my work jeans, lunchbox, and a blanket for her cover to the shop.
Round-trip (I'm home now) is 16 miles; I think this is gonna be a new habit.















I really love this bag; I get to carry Light For All.


----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 10, 2019)

Winter weather  buzz............No Snow!!


----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 10, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I left on the 1940 Western Flyer with my paperboy bags loaded with my work jeans, lunchbox, and a blanket for her cover to the shop.
> Round-trip (I'm home now) is 16 miles; I think this is gonna be a new habit.
> View attachment 931266View attachment 931267View attachment 931268View attachment 931269View attachment 931270View attachment 931271View attachment 931272
> I really love this bag; I get to carry Light For All.[/QUOTE


----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 10, 2019)

Nice


----------



## SKPC (Jan 11, 2019)

Pedaled the late *30's Shelby Flyer* 43 miles yesterday.  I really enjoy my daily fix on these machines. This is a very quiet bicycle and quicker than the others. The old Shelby frame is stiff as can be, and its' rigid chassis flies when pushed.
Looking south from The Wedge over Big Corona beach down to the Laguna Beach foothills in the distance..



Any tall riders out there?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 11, 2019)

SKPC said:


> I really enjoy getting my daily blood-pump by pushing these human-powered machines.



Me too!
I rode the H.D. Service, 1940 Western Flyer carrying "Light For All"
Then I went to work and "wired" a bunch of LED fixtures.
Then I get to pedal home; which is a great way to finish the week.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Jan 11, 2019)

Rode the pieced together Elgin today about 56mi up and down the coast and inland.
California Boat Ride.....



Back bay bike path...



So Cal overpass jammed with cars......



Turnaround park in Irvine...



San Diego creek trail.....







Back bay bike route..



Another good day on the bike..  700 miles in Cali total now on 4 different bikes since 12/24/2018.  196 on this Elgin..... Hmmmm.....   @tripple3 ???


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 12, 2019)

No pictures but I've taken Darla out both times this week, Thursday and Friday.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 12, 2019)

So many needed supplies,  so I pull out the ladies Iver with that handy basket 

So I can work on the winter project 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Jan 12, 2019)

Late 28....


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 12, 2019)

I received some tires and tubes in the mail from Tad @petritl 
Mounted them on the Terrot and flew out to meet @Cory 
Quite a difference in the ride; what a blast!









I'm learning a ton of new info.
This bike does caster.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 12, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I received some tires and tubes in the mail from Tad @petritl
> Mounted them on the Terrot and flew out to meet @Cory
> Quite a difference in the ride; what a blast!
> View attachment 932298
> ...




and to think you refused to pilot that (now cory’s)
 raleigh a while back ‘coz the rims were too narrow


----------



## ballooney (Jan 12, 2019)

My son finished his Black Panther today so I had to pull out my ‘49 (by serial number) Black Phantom. Killer looking pair!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 13, 2019)

No riding, 9-10 inches of snow in 4-5 hours! Just hangin in my shop working on one! It's cold outside on these old bones!!


----------



## petritl (Jan 13, 2019)

My new to me 1985 Mercian


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 13, 2019)

Went for a ride to meet my buddy Steve for some sammies and beers at the local park...1953 Schwinn.

starting out...




Sequoia bridge...




Nature shot...




Great day for riding with a friend!


----------



## SKPC (Jan 13, 2019)

_37 Shelby Flyer _ No hiccups today. Flatted two days ago on schrapnel, but no tools needed today..  60mi. 3hr-26min.   Long ride on this happy bike.  
Baloa Peninsula



Newport Back Bay..



Frank with his sweet 87' Ritchey custom he built. Titanium stem, bars, seatpost, bolts & cage-15 lbs! Was digging the 50-yrs-older Shelby when he saw it.



Cars and trucks out of sight along San Diego Creek...



Bikes are not welcome here I guess...



37'



Never been removed..



Comfy cockpit


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 13, 2019)

Nice one Peter @SKPC 
I left early for the Circle City Ride to add some miles to my riding day.
1935 Velvet deLuxe; rides great!









"I don't always stop at red lights; but when I do, I take a picture of my bike."


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 14, 2019)

Not been able to post much recently, too much working and then just sleeping for 11 days straight! (Obviously not sleeping for 11 days straight).
Received this photo in an email from a V-CC member a few days ago, taken 1893/4.....






He wanted to know if I could confirm the location. So here are some shots of my Rochester and my neighbour Clive and his 1930 Hercules at the very same spot (The George hotel, Wallingford) some 125 years later.....












Apologies  for the late posting, but thought some of you guys might enjoy this photo from 27th. December ride.
  If you're going to turn up with a fabulous 1927 Alcyon bicycle, surely you're going to carry it on the back of your 1927 Alvis car.....








A belated Happy New Year to one and all!
Keep on riding!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 14, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I received some tires and tubes in the mail from Tad @petritl
> Mounted them on the Terrot and flew out to meet @Cory
> Quite a difference in the ride; what a blast!
> View attachment 932298View attachment 932299View attachment 932300View attachment 932301
> ...



look at you go - great photos as always
and watch out for Tad, he definitely slipped on the slippery slope



petritl said:


> My new to me 1985 Mercian
> 
> View attachment 932592



it was 35 degrees and humid - I slept in


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 14, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Not been able to post much recently, too much working and then just sleeping for 11 days straight! (Obviously not sleeping for 11 days straight).
> Received this photo in an email from a V-CC member a few days ago, taken 1893/4.....
> View attachment 933052
> 
> ...



we won't tell about the French fenders - oops


----------



## Sven (Jan 14, 2019)

After shoveling the driveway, The 36 degree temp felt pretty warm, so I decided to pulled the ol' 55 Vette out to take it for a short spin around the neighborhood





Interesting what the snow did to these trees. Reminds me of Dr Suess trees




Ill be removing 1970s rear rack later on this month , as I've bought a era correct front rack. 
All in all ..Good ride


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 14, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> we won't tell about the French fenders - oops



Surely French _garde -boue _are appropriate on a French _vélo monsieur _!


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 14, 2019)

I should have waited for spring  I didn't make it out of the yard.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 14, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Surely French _garde -boue _are appropriate on a French _vélo monsieur _!



tres bien
maybe he should be driving a Citroen


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2019)

SKPC said:


> 700 miles in Cali total now on 4 different bikes since 12/24/2018. 196 on this Elgin..... Hmmmm..... @tripple3 ???



WoW! That is awesome!
I'm glad I got to ride with you for some of them; hopefully get in a big one while your here.
My record with my old riding buddy @Hippie Mike is the end of the San Gabriel River Trail; but it took us 8 hours: 100 miles round-trip.



I don't want to ride to work in the rain; so this week looks depressing to me.
Let's Ride! 
I can't keep up with you; so I'll chase ya'


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 15, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> tres bien
> maybe he should be driving a Citroen



_touché Monsieur!_
not quite sure what he has parked outside his French residence.


----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 15, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> ...


----------



## Tomato John (Jan 15, 2019)

Cold and clear. brain freeze temps  but the sunshine was nice


----------



## SKPC (Jan 15, 2019)

@tripple3 @Hippie Mike.....

April 14th, 2018.   Mike was fast this day....haulin-A.  He made both of us work.     Classic Mike!.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 15, 2019)

SKPC said:


> April 14th, 2018. Mike was fast this day....haulin-A. He made both of us work. Classic Mike!.



iPhoto says that was the 24th and we rode a lot that month!




April 12 was the ride on the old, bad, tire that ended up in 20+ mph winds!



I really miss that guy!


----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 15, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> ...


----------



## SKPC (Jan 15, 2019)

Darnit, I was 10 days off!   I(we)stand corrected & scolded....^^^^^  Rules are sometimes broken...bummer.


----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 15, 2019)

Ok . Got it..   I took  my  beater  columbia newsboy.  Get to work grocery getting special built bike for a ride into the  frigid air the other  Year ...Ya see? To check  my beater columbia  newsboy get to work grocery store special built  bike new addition Person  seat.  And adjustment  out ....Ya see. See I've been peddling on  them tha re peddling peddling  pedals a Few times  all my life,  well a good part..(GOOD THING) enough said about... So I'm going  peddling.  By the way my name is John.  Hello..  
 I Like  bikes.


----------



## Rockman9 (Jan 16, 2019)

Rode the '67 Stingray Deluxe to the local animal shelter where I volunteer. It's only a couple of miles but its good to be out and about.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 17, 2019)

you can't quick-check anybody's location now, have to pull the drop-down - but I thought that Stingray was Texas.
Growing up, kid at the top of the hill had one just like it - Burnt Orange, and all. I had the purple Rail, and my dad sold it when I got my Wards 10-speed.

We've had the wettest, dreariest winter.  My ears are battling OME from combined cedar and mold allergies - luckily one day one ear works, and the next day the other...
But today was the only good day this week, so I headed for the greenway.  Started chilly, wearing my wind shell, but the sun finally burned through, and I peeled it at my turnaround stop.
'74 International - only original parts are the Campy  headset and Weinmann brake calipers (kind of - the Weinmann's were NOS replacements found cheap on ebay)



At 11:30, 4 miles from done, I kicked it into granny, left the pavement for the single-track and ended up where my nose was leading me



God bless Texas



Specially packed for my bike bag - I gave him a tip



Previous cargo - need a rear warning Triangle that says BBQ on Board



they packed a cup of cherry glaze  with this


----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 17, 2019)

View attachment 933834


bulldog1935 said:


> you can't quick-check anybody's location now, have to pull the drop-down - but I thought that Stingray was Texas.
> Growing up, kid at the top pf the hill had one just like it - Burnt Orange, and all. I had the purple Rail, and my dad sold it when I got my Wards 10-speed.
> 
> We've had the wettest, dreariest winter.  My ears are battling OME from combined cedar and mold allergies - luckily one day one ear works, and the next day the other...
> ...



YUMMY  YUM YUM......


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 17, 2019)

laughs always get a like


----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 17, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> laughs always get a like



I think I know what is for dinner tonight..


----------



## Sven (Jan 17, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> you can't quick-check anybody's location now, have to pull the drop-down - but I thought that Stingray was Texas.
> Growing up, kid at the top pf the hill had one just like it - Burnt Orange, and all. I had the purple Rail, and my dad sold it when I got my Wards 10-speed.
> 
> We've had the wettest, dreariest winter.  My ears are battling OME from combined cedar and mold allergies - luckily one day one ear works, and the next day the other...
> ...



I always crave BBQ, after reading and enjoying your WBDYRT post


----------



## Rockman9 (Jan 17, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> you can't quick-check anybody's location now, have to pull the drop-down - but I thought that Stingray was Texas.
> Growing up, kid at the top pf the hill had one just like it - Burnt Orange, and all. I had the purple Rail, and my dad sold it when I got my Wards 10-speed.
> 
> We've had the wettest, dreariest winter.  My ears are battling OME from combined cedar and mold allergies - luckily one day one ear works, and the next day the other...
> ...




Yes sir I'm right outside of Ft Worth. I just completed the stingray recently and it was my first ride on it outside my subdivision. 

By the way, that BBQ place reminds me of a place I stopped at in Boerne a few years back. Great BBQ for sure. Thinking about heading out your way and camping at Medina Lake in the spring if all goes well. Enjoy that BBQ.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 17, 2019)

Menger Creek BBQ in Boerne.  I think they're out of business now, outgrew their roots and they weren't on the right part of the drag - Hwy 46 turns away before it gets there.
It was our standard stop in Boerne for two decades and it goes further back. Also, Rudy's BBQ is just a few miles farther up the Interstate in Leon Springs, which affected Menger Creek's business - while Rudy's is good, their franchise formula is not quite classic.
Menger Creek started off as classic TX BBQ (like Smitty's, Luling Market, Black's) - an old German butcher shop that smoked brisket for migrant workers rather than feed dogs with it.
Also no sauce - rub yes, post-smoke glaze, but sauce is anathema in classic TX BBQ.
You walk up to the counter, call out your meat, get an onion and a tomato, and eat it with your pocket knife.
This is Smitty's in Lockhart.  I stopped at Luling Market a few months ago on a business drive, and loaded up - their ribs weren't as good as 2 Bros, of course hard to fault their brisket.
Smoked tri-tip and sausage this day at Smitty's.  First time I stopped at Smitty's, they didn't even offer plastic utensils.  There was a pulpit with a butcher knife on a chain, which you had to use if you didn't bring your pocket knife, and everybody knew you weren't from here.



 


BBQ-jack ended now...


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 17, 2019)

Back to riding; the Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar, 1938 by Snyder.
I dig this bike.
It stopped raining today; so I went out for a ride.









After my ride, I posted here; that I am now editing because of a very informative thread about only being able to edit for 30 minutes after the post.
I came back to add punctuation and this "Edit Note"
Thank you @hoofhearted for asking the questions in Forum Issues.
And another "Edit" within 24 hours; because @Dave Stromberger makes it all possible! Thanks.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 17, 2019)

Went for a ride this afternoon after a few rainy days...2017 Columbia..

















Great day for a ride!


----------



## fattyre (Jan 18, 2019)

Where’s Jimmy?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2019)

It was dark when I left, and still dark when I got to the shop on my H.D. Service Western Flyer, 1940 by the Cleveland Welding Company.
I bought a nice light set and mounted the headlight to my helmet; so I make sure the sleepy drivers see me as they go by.








I rolled right up to the Redbox kiosk at Walmart to pick up a movie, then rolled out for a snap.
This bike gets a Lot of attention; especially when I squeeze the horn and ring a bell or two.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 18, 2019)

It's been raining cats and dogs in California the last few days, so I rode the Monarch Super Duper with fenders in case of puddle encounters. Short one today.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 18, 2019)

Spent a little time adding some light to my muscle after work and went for a short spin in the hood


----------



## SKPC (Jan 19, 2019)

*Hawthorne Flyer/Roadster*  hotrod for 61 more smooth & flat miles.  Back home to the mountains soon.







Jim and his 61 Chevy Special Delivery...beautiful car & spotless...


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 19, 2019)

1947 Firestone Pilot, warmed up to 33f this evening. 

I am going to miss this bike, it is going to it's new home soon.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 19, 2019)

Afternoon ride on the Alameda creek trail out to Coyote Hills...




















Great day for a ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2019)

I went out for a little while on the Velvet.


----------



## Sven (Jan 19, 2019)

I took out the Vette today . I had put on the new purchases of a era correct front rack and  a red chain guard. Now to get through the swamp that use to be my backyard.



I rode for a little while before more rain comes are way this afternoon.




The chain guard did great,  no rattles. 
 Good Ride!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 19, 2019)

83 schwinn.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2019)

First ride for me today: 1940 Western Flyer, again.



I'm home now; leaving again soon.
Let's see some pics please, @Cory


----------



## petritl (Jan 20, 2019)

Brisk morning had me holding the vintage steel torch in a grouping of modern bikes; the sun feels great on these mornings.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2019)

My second ride today was the same Flyer.
CABE riders @SKPC @cyclingday & @cyclonecoaster.com 






Thanks for the Ride!


----------



## SKPC (Jan 20, 2019)

One of these..


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 20, 2019)

Morning ride on my 80 schwinn


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 20, 2019)

Afternoon cruze thru the neighborhood with Mrs birdzgarage on our 53 and 54 columbias.


----------



## Cory (Jan 20, 2019)

Newport Beach CA sunrise ride with @tripple3 this A.M. 









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 20, 2019)

This one, briefly between bouts of rain. I had to make sure the fender ornament was working properly after the install.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2019)

We had the Five Bar Blues today.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Managed a quick 10 miles on the 'Rochester' yesterday afternoon.
Was working on my 'Bertin' pista bike, but the sunshine was calling. Us pale-skinned Englishmen need our vitamin D! Out and about in South Oxfordshire, then back to the 'Bertin'.
On the road to nowhere.....




On the way back.....




Almost SoCal sunshine!
Sadly not SoCal temperatures!


----------



## ballooney (Jan 21, 2019)

Got in a brisk MLK morning ride...went to a local coffee house where MLK “I have a dream speech” was being amplified...very powerful! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 21, 2019)

ballooney said:


> Got in a brisk MLK morning ride...went to a local coffee house where MLK “I have a dream speech” was being amplified...very powerful!
> 
> View attachment 936644
> 
> ...




Wowzers!!


----------



## gkeep (Jan 21, 2019)

Nice leisurely 15 miles around Bay Farm Island, along the bay and lagoon paths. It was nice to have a sunny day to play but the high 50 temps started to drop with the wind off the bay and those long winter afternoon shadows.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2019)

I worked on it; changed back to original bars that it had before I got it.
1936 Clipper
Double-bar Roadster by CWC; used to be Dick Wiessner's.
Thanks Mike @fordmike65 and Marty @cyclingday for coaching and tacos.







Yeah; I love it. It moved back in the house.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 22, 2019)

Only short 2-3 mile rides,   with a 3 inch crank  i don't want to make a longer return trip 
The tail lights are super cool at night . I took 2 of the LED's out of the center mount CATEYE  light and wired them into the reflectors of the wire rack. All the lights remain on or flash randomly ,  randomly looks cool on the rack reflectors


----------



## SKPC (Jan 22, 2019)

_Ward Hawthorne Flyer_







A late 28.  Last day in Cali.....back in the spring.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 22, 2019)

had the Pilot out for a bit today, this bike rides so smooth.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2019)

25 miles on 1940 Western Flyer H.D.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2019)

Errands to the Barber Shop and Chase on Velvet deLuxe.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 24, 2019)

I fixed a flat, changed neck and bars, added new grips and took my badge-less moto-bike by Great Western for a spin.





I dig it!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 24, 2019)

Bao @lounging came over to ride bikes and have lunch.
I rode my Delmar and he rode the Rustjunkie Tiki Twin-bar a bit over 20 miles.









Great time; thanks for the ride!


----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 24, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> First ride for me today: 1940 Western Flyer, again.
> View attachment 935975
> I'm home now; leaving again soon.
> Let's see some pics please, @Cory



Me too..



.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 25, 2019)

even though the sun was out is was cold(in the 50's-not like the bike pictured above-where it actually is cold!)-my hands couldn't take it(spoiled by California weather)-didn't get very far-but I did go for a ride. yeah-its not a motorbike-its a December 1969 orange crate. most of the time its loaned to a local bike shop for display.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 25, 2019)

My semi-lightweight Flying Cloud
1934 Single bar Roadster by Shelby
Tripple step fenders match the tripple step drop centers.
I have let a few Shelby bikes go in the past; this one is getting better and deserving a Yoder Hollywood Goose horn installed today.
Honk! Honk!













rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> Maybe include a description of the bike and the trip?


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 25, 2019)

Got the 41 Firestone out today


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 25, 2019)

Out of town in Modesto. @island schwinn invited me for a ride and let me borrow a bike!  I had an awesome time in Central Valley of California.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 25, 2019)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Out of town in Modesto. @island schwinn invited me for a ride and let me borrow a bike!  I had an awesome time in Central Valley of California.
> 
> View attachment 938289
> 
> View attachment 938290



Kool,post some pics from the turlock swap!


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 25, 2019)

A couple more.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 25, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> A couple more.View attachment 938303
> 
> View attachment 938304
> 
> ...



Where you guys at?  Knights Ferry?


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 26, 2019)

BLWNMNY said:


> Where you guys at?  Knights Ferry?



Yea, only 30 minutes from my house.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 26, 2019)

Iver ride on a beautiful Saturday morning 
Garden Grove has these ceramic arts throughout- just gotta look












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 26, 2019)

Finally got some dry weather. Still cold though 25 degrees, but had to take the Deluxe out for a short ride.








Hammerhead


----------



## ballooney (Jan 26, 2019)

Ran some errands on the ‘49 Henderson...Love the silky ride of a Phantom in the morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockman9 (Jan 26, 2019)

Took the ‘37 RMS and the ‘41 Elgin out for ride with a group here in Texas. It was a beautiful day and great to be out again.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 26, 2019)

I replaced the broken spoke in the front wheel and got it "Tru' enough".
I added an orphan grip and used the leather strap to put a band-aid on the tripple horn.
I put the bell and Frog coin purse back where it belongs.
I wiped off the chain and took off to return the movie.
1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser
Rides Awesome!








I sorta felt like I neglected 'er some.
I'm happy to be ridin' this one again.


----------



## Dgoldman (Jan 26, 2019)

First ride in six months since knee surgery. Took the 36 and 46 out to Newport Beach. What a day it was with 75 degree weather.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 27, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## petritl (Jan 27, 2019)

It was a cold and wet morning;  we made a stoo at the Local coffee shop sporting a skunk stripe.

My friend brought out his new to him 1985 Trek 760 (top of the line “made in the USA” racer w/ top of the line groupset; DuraAce)


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 27, 2019)

What he said - I couldn't get up and ride with Tad and Ed this morning - I even got up and made my salmon omelette, but it was low 40s and 100% humidity, my ears were sloshing, and it was supposed to turn so beautiful at just 10 am.
I did text Tad and told him I was puking out - and I really did want to see his cool new wooden fenders - hey, he brought the wrong bike, anyway.

So I slept for an hour after breakfast, and texted my friend Randi.  She's been in Germany and Turkey for a month, and she doesn't like cold and wet, either.
We met at Breckenridge Park, near north side, rode through aggressive downtown traffic, and picked up the Mission Trail in the near southside.
This ride is a National Historic Park, follows the San Antonio River, and connects the five 17th century missions that founded the city.
What a glorious day - this is why we live in Texas.
It was 62 degrees and the sun was hot when we stopped, but the air was cool when we pedaled.



the river was ripping from the monsoon rain we got just before my alarm went off



If you're going to ride the Mission Trail, seems like you ought to visit a mission - we stopped at Mission San Jose








 





Sorry we couldn't show you inside - the blue Retalbo is stunning, but this is an active congregation, and they were singing loud at worship.
A map of the known world in 1565



full of ghoulies



and mermaids - I think that's one of my exes - the one who lures sailors to their death



this was a long ride, I figure at least 35 mi, we're both out of shape, and calorie deprivation was setting in - luckily, this ride passes all the great downtown eateries.
Get back on the bikes and head north



Good photo op on the way back - this is the discharge of a 24' diameter tunnel that runs under the city, taking water from normally dry Olmos Dam north of downtown, under downtown, and discharging here, south of downtown



We took the smart stop - Mad Hatter's Tea Room, where every bite of every salad tastes something new and savory, and fruity tea is a great quench on a long bike ride.
Could be we don't really know whether this food is actually good after just burning 2000 calories - it could be horrible,
But pecans, feta cheese, olives, oregano - the sun dried tomatoes sucked up the oil from the dressing and tasted like blackberries.



get by the Tower and 4 miles farther north, and we'll be done...



hey Tad, next time it rains, wait a couple of hours...
_edited for historical accuracy_


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 27, 2019)

'Teens Moto-bike by Great Western
'round and round the Cycle Swap.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 27, 2019)

hot sunset


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 27, 2019)

birdzgarage said:


> Kool,post some pics from the turlock swap!




Too busy parts hunting, I didn’t take many photos at Turlock.  But here is Brian and I waiting for the gates to open at dawn. It was my first visit.. the Turlock swap is amazing


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 28, 2019)

Awesome day here in the Great Northwest! Sunny and 49 degrees ,, Took the 36 Schwinn  Excelsior out for a spin..


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 28, 2019)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 841973
> 
> View attachment 841974



That bike looks great.  Love how the handlebars match the fender brackets.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 28, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 842217
> 
> View attachment 842218
> 
> ...



Cool chainguard.  30 miles on that must earn you ironbutt status


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 29, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> 30 miles on that must earn you ironbutt status



No status; just Big smiles.
Riding the beach so much is my training.
I have 172 miles on that bike now; I have Others I ride more.
Fresh pic!


----------



## fattyre (Jan 29, 2019)

All go, no show.  It's 5 below.   Tomorrow just might put an end to 8+ years of commuting to work exclusively by bike.  But I'm optimistic.  Perhaps I'll see what 40 below feels like for 4 miles.  Humans have survived the south pole and Mt. Everest right?


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 29, 2019)

A buddy came by today so we took out a couple of my schwinns. 47 klunker and 83 bmx cruiser


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 29, 2019)

fattyre said:


> 8+ years of commuting to work exclusively by bike.



I dig this! Way to GO!
I pedaled my H.D. back and forth to work yesterday and today.
"Light For All"
I pulled the W.F. pedals; installed some T10's that spin better; for now.





It's a Lot easier getting to work early, in the dark; than riding home with all the drivers on the road, Not paying any attention.
Honk! Honk!


----------



## alecburns (Jan 30, 2019)

1939 Westfield Built Sears Collegiate, as seen on my college campus


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 30, 2019)

Took Mr. Green for a spin across town to the bank. Nice day out. No jacket needed.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 30, 2019)

Lucky


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2019)

fattyre said:


> Perhaps I'll see what 40 below feels like for 4 miles. Humans have survived the south pole and Mt. Everest right?



Well, did you go Tom?
Our weather is switching to rain tomorrow so I added miles today after work.
Still carrying my lunchbox and jeans and jacket for work; and "Light For All".


----------



## fattyre (Jan 30, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Well, did you go Tom?




Nope. Drove to work. It’s no joke outside. This is a worthy exception. The car felt like it had solid tires on it and tar in the transmission.  So glad I got to experience this though, it’s amazing how much variation we have in temperature on this planet.


----------



## bikepaulie (Jan 31, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Took Mr. Green for a spin across town to the bank. Nice day out. No jacket needed.View attachment 940526



Stock part number on the cane mount please, ha! Thanks for posting.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 31, 2019)

bikepaulie said:


> Stock part number on the cane mount please, ha! Thanks for posting.



Terry tennis racquet holder from England.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 31, 2019)

Rode to the park with my daughter and lama drama.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 1, 2019)

Late short one yesterday..


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 1, 2019)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 941235
> 
> View attachment 941234



Nice! 
What gearing are you running on that?
Looks very low geared, built for purpose!

Out briefly on the Rochester this morning, good fun on this mornings snowy roads.....




Out on the '96 Orange C16r in the afternoon.  As you might have gathered, it was a 'snow' day for me today.....




It'll all be gone by Sunday sadly!


----------



## PAValentine (Feb 1, 2019)

Well, I went to visit the Wild Ones on my ole' '45 CWC Western Flyer this cloudy Texas afternoon...


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 1, 2019)

I left around moon-rise this A.M. to the shop 8 miles away.




I left the shop this afternoon shining my light to ride home.





While pedaling down the sidewalk, I heard a ding ding ding from below me so I slowed and turned around.
I found the top to my bell with a couple new "Shiny" spots in front of this house.
Picture spot; Light For All in this house!





I really enjoy riding my bike.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 1, 2019)

@dnc1   Its steep everywhere here in town, so I swapped out to a 32x18 climb-friendly combo and knobbies and platform pedals for winter conditions .  Short rides in winter, but I still enjoy getting out a bit.. Yesterday and today I was out in the hood..


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 1, 2019)

Out for a little while today , rain all day tomorrow


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 1, 2019)

1927 rollfast


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 1, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I left around moon-rise this A.M. to the shop 8 miles away.
> View attachment 941498
> 
> I left the shop this afternoon shining my light to ride home.
> ...





tripple3 said:


> I left around moon-rise this A.M. to the shop 8 miles away.
> View attachment 941498
> 
> I left the shop this afternoon shining my light to ride home.
> ...



Hell’s Bell’s


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rockman9 (Feb 2, 2019)

We rode to the park with the kids today and took a few pictures. Today was the first time we have taken the Arrow out so I had to give it a spin around the parking lot. It rides great but I still prefer my old faith Westfield. Fun times.


----------



## ballooney (Feb 2, 2019)

Rode the meady-streamer with my son this morning between storms...two rides on his panther and two flats! 









I’m digging the non-embossed tank. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 2, 2019)

48 Monark, riding around Plano Texas today.  Had to get some extra exercise in at work.










The parking garage ramps are steep,  5 decks get a burn going.


----------



## rusty_apache (Feb 2, 2019)

1902 Century Marathon 
One last ride before it gets its original wheels back in wait for a new set of Robert Dean tubulars. 
The Stutzman rims will go under my “new” Monarch cushion frame roadster. 

This is the E.L. Goldbeck home. 
He was the go to guy for panoramic photographs back in the 20th Century.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 2, 2019)

Windy...


----------



## ballooney (Feb 2, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 942060
> 
> Windy...




Wow!  Killer motorbike...drool!


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 3, 2019)

Rode the forty four-star with the fellas around Denver yesterday. My wife on her thirty-eight Colson.￼


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 3, 2019)

I want to say Thanks Zach as you can see the Dayton has made it to Texas. My girlfriend loves it . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 3, 2019)

No ride ....rain


----------



## petritl (Feb 3, 2019)

The recipe for a nice winter ride is:
Dry
Warm
Calm winds

It seems here in San Antonio we can only get two out the three at the same time. Today was warm and calm but definitely not dry.

Ron and Steve came to Alamo Heights on their bikes riding through the dense fog.


----------



## fattyre (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 3, 2019)

it may not look like much, but I have had it since it was new.   Got it back on the road again this morning.

I don't know why I like this bike so much, it's been stolen twice and I got it back.     The crazy thing is how well it rides.

who else has a 78' Huffy with Lobdell rims and new departure hubs?


----------



## Sven (Feb 3, 2019)

First time in months since it hasn't been, raining, snowing or sub-freezing temps. Took out my '72 Varsity  Tourist clone out and about.  I could tell in my legs that it has been a while since I have ridden any distance. I finally put on the correct frame size rear rack. _*ALL IN ALL... GOOD RIDE.*_


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 3, 2019)

petritl said:


> The recipe for a nice winter ride is:
> Dry
> Warm
> Calm winds
> ...



A tale of two Mercians -
sorry, my photos in the misty early morning twilight just didn't come out (flash was worse, just reflected the mist)




At the Alamodome



Steve's Merc will barely fit 23mm tires, and he has the skinny Portland Design Works fenders, which we needed coming in this morning - our helmets were dripping and Steve had to stop in the second block out of his neighborhood to remove his glasses for the saturating mist



Tad's sporting new wooden fenders, which he didn't want to get wet - hmmm



I still like my coffee shot



Big difference in geometry between these two '85 Mercian King of Mercia examples
These frames are all custom - the only thing King of Mercia designates is the lug set used on the frame.
Tad's is taller, much shorter top tube, though still longer wheelbase, much more relaxed geometry with low trail and the head tube raked way out - all about comfortable touring.
Steve's is aggressive,  shorter overall, longer top tube, shorter chainstays, lighter gauge tubing, steep head angle and low fork offset - built for racing



after our 28 miles from Castle Hills, in to ride with the group, coffee and back, and good round of 9-ball, Steve made a great pasta lunch.  He steeped the marinara yesterday, which he also uses in his homemade pizza - Steve's freezer is always stocked with gourmet food he can turn into an extravagantly simple meal - he's better than Trader Joe's.


----------



## ballooney (Feb 3, 2019)

Rode around in the rain today...when I pulled out my son’s green panther I heard him say to the bike “hey little buddy, it’s been a while since I’ve ridden you!” Hilarious!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm glad the Cyclone Coaster Ride is "Rain or Shine"; today we had both.
I left my house in FV, rode 2 miles to the River trail, 5 miles to the beach, and the beach to Long Beach.
It rained on me some; I'm OK!














I ate a big breakfast and watched all the other bikes and riders show up.







I'm sure that flap kept some splashes off my shoes today!








1936 Electric, C-Model, by Schwinn is the bike of choice for any weather conditions.


----------



## gkeep (Feb 3, 2019)

My wife and I squeezed in a ride between rain storms. She kept going but I had to stop and talk turkey with some neighbors. Apparently the night crawlers are extra juicy after a couple inches of rain., yum!

Funny, living on an island in San Francisco Bay its just so odd to have turkeys, pheasants and even the occasional deer show up in recent years. Seals, Osprey, even a few dead whales, but deer?


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 3, 2019)

Rode to my buddy's house for Super bowl Sunday...





Lake Elizabeth...




Hoping for a Rams dream come true...




A short ride after the Patriots win...my buddy Steve celebrating a Pats win... 



Riding home after the game...





Great afternoon/night for a ride!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## GTs58 (Feb 3, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 943161
> 
> View attachment 943162





Seriously? You're kidding right? This is a joke trying to fool us that you actually rode a girls S word bike? I'm not buying it, that's a photoshop image.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 4, 2019)

Rain or shine on the Mono-chromium.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 4, 2019)

I missed this one yesterday, but a couple guys from our group had to get out and ride because it was 67 degrees!!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 4, 2019)

Schwinn499 said:


> Rain or shine on the Mono-chromium.
> 
> View attachment 943169
> 
> ...






Absolute Perfection


----------



## Cory (Feb 4, 2019)

Sweet Cyclone coaster ride with some Southern California rain. On my 1964 King Size in Long Beach CA. Queen Mary in the background. 








Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## fattyre (Feb 4, 2019)

Ice road truckin.  Slow and steady...


----------



## Rockman9 (Feb 4, 2019)

Took this 1968 Slik Chik out for my daily ride to the local animal shelter. I bought her for parts but she rides so great I couldn't rob her of pieces. She is a joy to ride...


----------



## Rockman9 (Feb 4, 2019)

After I got home me and my girl went for a spin around the block just to enjoy the beautiful weather. I rode my 1950 Black Phantom and Denise rode the bike she calls Freedom because she says it makes her feel free. I bought Freedom for her a couple of years ago so she could ride around and that led me to buying a new "reproduction" Columbia so I could ride with her. From that I got interested in vintage bikes and pretty soon I was hooked. When we go camping we still take Freedom and my Columbia with us to ride around and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## mike j (Feb 5, 2019)

Winter took a little reprieve here in N.Y. too, yesterday. Topped at 63 degrees. Checked out some of the progress on joining the rails to trails around New Paltz & Poughkeepsie. Eventually there will be over a hundred miles of interconnected walking & bike lanes. Stopped on the walkway over the Hudson for some photos.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2019)

1934 Flying Cloud in a brief break in the clouds.
Notice the slack in the chain; pedals sweet.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 5, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 943161
> 
> View attachment 943162
> View attachment 943241





GTs58 said:


> Seriously? You're kidding right? This is a joke trying to fool us that you actually rode a girls S word bike? I'm not buying it, that's a photoshop image.




I'm beginning to think @fordmike65 may have bumped his head...First it was a postwar bike on the cover of his prewar FB page, and now riding a Schwinn? We may need an Intervention......


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 5, 2019)

Finally stopped raining


----------



## fattyre (Feb 5, 2019)

Good vibrations


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 5, 2019)

Cleared up a bit today so I took this one around the block


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm not working today so I pedaled away in the dark to be the carrier of "Light For All" in FV, HB, and NPB.
1940 Western Flyer HD Service Bike.




@Cory met me about 2 1/2 hours later on my ride; a little warmer by 8 :eek:












A beautiful day here at OC Beaches that we get to look at the snow covered Mountains shining in the Sun.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 6, 2019)

72 balmy degrees today in south Texas with a steady light mist.
Put on shorts, made a guest appearance in the office, picked up some supplies, and headed to the greenway to knock out 25



my '57 Lenton GP is right at home in this weather.
A smoke test ride for the new FD - I adjusted this one better than the old (dead) one, and it's working sweet
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/more-raleigh-lenton-gp.105188/#post-985192



I couldn't believe it, first week in February, and Starcrest mound is blooming
Verbena



and bastard cabbage






always see white herons along the marsh and creek, but usually not close enough to photograph



yeah, it would be asking too much to get the head badge and the bird in the same shot



of course I stopped at 2Bros BBQ for ribs - suffer



while I was packing my ribs, chatted on the patio with a couple from NYC who really liked my Raleigh - she had a 50s Raleigh before


----------



## Cory (Feb 6, 2019)

On my 64 King Size this morning with @tripple3 in Huntington Beach CA. 43 degrees out so basically a polar blast here in So Cal. Rocking my new @rustjunkie hand made leather bag. ROCKS!





Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 6, 2019)

Midnight ride.  Worked late.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 6, 2019)

Took my Western Flyer crust bucket for a spin to the park. What a sweet ride.


----------



## Cory (Feb 7, 2019)

Great sunny ride today in Huntington Beach CA with @cyclingday and @tripple3. Had some Sanchos tacos with extra Chubby Sause mid ride, got my energy back up. On my 64 King Size again.





Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 7, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> 72 balmy degrees today in south Texas with a steady light mist.
> Put on shorts, made a guest appearance in the office, picked up some supplies, and headed to the greenway to knock out 25
> View attachment 944453
> my '57 Lenton GP is right at home in this weather.
> ...



ps - our warm spell was short-lived - it will be in the 30s tomorrow and all through the weekend - welcome to Texas


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 7, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> ps - our warm spell was short-lived - it will be in the 30s tomorrow and all through the weekend - welcome to Texas




I was glad that I got the midnight ride in, it was 71 when I went to bed, 30 when I got up.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 7, 2019)

It was in the 30s when I left on my HD Service bike to go to the shop for work.
I finished early and checked with the local beach riders, where they might be.
I parked that bike at home, and hopped on Velvet to cruise the beach with bike buds; what a great Day!










It was so beautiful, I rode with Marty down to the end of the peninsula with a lovely tail-wind pushing us there.
Velvet cuts right through the head-wind back, to the side streets home.
Thanks for the Ride @Cory & @cyclingday and Lunch too!


----------



## SWPA (Feb 8, 2019)

Re: Warm Spell

Same here, lasted for only a few days and it rained 75% of the time, but I was able to time my schedule to get two nice rides in this week...

First ride was 50 and sunny, second ride was really cool that started with heavy fog in the morning (had to use my D-Cell headlight to clear the way LOL) but was 60 and sunny by noon!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2019)

Happy Friday!
I left on the Clipper DBR for a sunrise ride.
I'm home now hoping to go out again later.







25 more miles on the "Clicker" at the front wheel.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2019)

Good day for a ride to lunch with Marty.
I picked the 1939 Delmar.
It rides really well for a old bike.







My second ride today was a little longer than the first; and quite a bit warmer.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 8, 2019)

My Schwinn speedster bmx cruiser got out today.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 9, 2019)

oops posted on the wrong thread, so editing to a weather update.  
30 degrees and sleet all day yesterday, which made sense.  
Got up this morning to 30 degrees, thunder, lightning and heavy rain, which I've never seen before


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 9, 2019)

Couldn’t help myself today, rode both Elgins in the rain!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2019)

A little black and white just for fun.






And now, for some glorious color.



Nice looking pickup!


----------



## Jim Gutacker (Feb 10, 2019)

Two 1949 Schwinn's.  Rode to Charleston Cafe for a cup of Joe.  6 miles, 32 degrees, 20 mph wind, with Jim Schwinn.  Started the ride on a 1949 Schwinn World and completed it on a 1949 Schwinn Panther.  Love winter cycling in South Jersey!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> ...



Awesome! 11,000 replies and over 400,000 views
Happy Sunday morning on my Flying Cloud!


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 10, 2019)

27 degrees today but nice and sunny. Rode the Jaguar and the block a few times.













Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2019)

A fun day in between the rain drops on the '34 Flying Cloud.


----------



## fattyre (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Kstone (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm visiting my family by venice Florida for the weekend :]


----------



## ballooney (Feb 11, 2019)

I rode a couple today...’49 phantom with my son on his ‘53 panther (no flat tire today!!! Woohoo!! That’s a first for that bike). 




Then my ‘40 Motorbike our in the wild for the first time. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 12, 2019)

Took my bird for a ride with a hella comfy new seat from DaveK.


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 12, 2019)

Bright sunny day in North Texas.  Really glad that I stripped most of the layers of black paint off.

Even more glad it's not raining or freezing today.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 12, 2019)

No bike riding here.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 12, 2019)

I pedaled my Western Flyer yesterday and today to and from the shop.
Today, being Tuesday; I went a couple blocks out of my way to Tio Flaco's for Tacos.



Yesterday above; today below....








I got a shot of my new boots; still breaking 'em in.


----------



## bikepaulie (Feb 12, 2019)

The twilight two-speed spin to the store on the ‘64 American step-through....


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 12, 2019)

"The twilight two-speed spin to the store on the ‘64 American step-through...  "

Try saying that 5 times really fast. Lol

Nice bike Paulie!


----------



## rusty_apache (Feb 13, 2019)

Took a tour of Brackenridge park and the repurposed Pearl Brewery on the 1897 Wasp. I like the way it looks like it’s going fast when sitting still  


The rough trails caused the spokes to seat fully and then the rims got a little wobbly. 
Stopped by a bike shop where the tech graciously loaned me his spoke wrench. 
With lacing wooden rims it’s easier to tighten them as needed rather than destroy
the rim with too much torque.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 13, 2019)

Gorgeous!







rusty_apache said:


> Took a tour of Brackenridge park and the repurposed Pearl Brewery on the 1897 Wasp. I like the way it looks like it’s going fast when sitting still  View attachment 948180
> The rough trails caused the spokes to seat fully and then the rims got a little wobbly.
> Stopped by a bike shop where the tech graciously loaned me his spoke wrench.
> With lacing wooden rims it’s easier to tighten them as needed rather than destroy
> the rim with too much torque.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 13, 2019)

a glorious south Texas day, and why we live here.
Started off cold, but the sun quickly warmed, and the air followed. 
Invited my buddy Randi out for 25 miles on the greenway. 



of course you know where we stopped for lunch - if you're going to be in a rut, this isn't a bad one



today we ate on the patio - jalapeno poppers and ribs



our neighbors had a nosy guest



persistent even



might even call him pushy



so we enticed him over for a photo op - he left after this and took a nap - think I might, too


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 13, 2019)

Love the Mr Squirrel shots above!!!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 13, 2019)

Took a ride to check out the Alameda Creek flow after last night's storm...

Just about at high flow level here...




Nearby Quarry Lakes are full...





Riding a 1920's Great Western Mfg. Co.  "America"





Before the storm, Feb. 9th, the Alameda Creek Alliance group conducted a steelhead rescue and netted a 25" female for transport upstream to a spawning site...rare occurrence around here.





Great afternoon for a ride!!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 13, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I pedaled my Western Flyer yesterday and today to and from the shop.
> Today, being Tuesday; I went a couple blocks out of my way to Tio Flaco's for Tacos.
> View attachment 947939
> Yesterday above; today below....
> ...



Damn, those Cali tacos, I have a serious weakness for tacos!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 14, 2019)

'Twas a foggy, frosty morning for a ride to work at 6.30am......




Eventually the sun came up though.....




I caused much amusement on my arrival at work; not because I was riding a "ridiculous old bicycle", they're used to that, but because my beard was covered with a layer of ice!
Should be a warm ride home this afternoon though,  It's now 14 degrees  Celsius!


----------



## rusty_apache (Feb 14, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> 'Twas a foggy, frosty morning for a ride to work at 6.30am......
> View attachment 948743
> 
> Eventually the sun came up though.....
> ...



Being a fan of ridiculous old wheels, what is it?


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 14, 2019)

It's a 'Rochester' @rusty_apache.
They went out of business sometime in 1900 I believe. 
From Rochester, New York state I understand.
Fixed gear, a big 91" gear, pretty lightweight, rolls beautifully fast.
It's my favourite rider; in 2016 (to celebrate turning 50) I fitted a rack and panniers on, strapped on a tent and caught the ferry to Dieppe and rode it to Paris (and back -350miles +) to watch the finish of Le Tour. 
Paris is not a city for the faint-hearted rider, but riding along the Rue de Rivoli and under the 'flame rouge' whilst being spontaneously given a standing ovation by hundreds of people at the pavement cafés was a moment I'll always cherish. 
Finished early at work today and enjoyed the sunshine on the way home.....










A lovely afternoon for a turn on a "ridiculous old wheel". 
Let's see some more people!


----------



## Sven (Feb 14, 2019)

Rode to the BBQ place off the trail to get my wife a Valentine gift of collard greens.   She is a southern girl


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 14, 2019)

I hope you'll have cornbread to go with them


----------



## Sven (Feb 14, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> I hope you'll have cornbread to go with them



Nope, I sure didnt...dang it.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 14, 2019)

well, I won't call you heathen.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> A lovely afternoon for a turn on a "ridiculous old wheel".
> Let's see some more people!



I pulled out my 100 year old G.W. badge-less moto bike to fly to the bank and not get rained on.
I guess it stopped for little while; I'm back home.
Happy St. Valentines' Day!









Yes; I reach under my seat to ring the bell.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 14, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I pulled out my 100 year old G.W. badge-less moto bike to fly to the bank and not get rained on.
> I guess it stopped for little while; I'm back home.
> Happy St. Valentines' Day!
> View attachment 948979View attachment 948980View attachment 948981View attachment 948982
> Yes; I reach under my seat to ring the bell.



Neat place to mount your bell! Never thought of that.
Lovely bicycle too!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2019)

Crusty Colson got a bit rustier riding in the rain after work yesterday.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 15, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I pulled out my 100 year old G.W. badge-less moto bike to fly to the bank and not get rained on.
> I guess it stopped for little while; I'm back home.
> Happy St. Valentines' Day!
> View attachment 948979View attachment 948980View attachment 948981View attachment 948982
> Yes; I reach under my seat to ring the bell.





fordmike65 said:


> Crusty Colson got a bit rustier riding in the rain after work yesterday.View attachment 949173



Gonna have to get me one of these types of bicycles one day. Love the handlebars on.these! They look so cool!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 15, 2019)

I left on the 1940 Western Flyer H.D. service bike for a sunrise ride.
Over to the SA River Trail, to the beach, to the tip of the Balboa Peninsula, and back is 25 miles of fun; like being a kid again.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 15, 2019)

I rode 1936 Clipper to the South Coast Plaza.










Their Security guard is "busy".





The SA River is pretty full.
I went to a different Red Box to get a Movie for tonights Date Night with Sweetie.





"I don't always stop at red lights, but when I do, I take a picture of my Bike."






I pity the poor people stuck driving cars on the 405 freeway; either direction.
Let's ride.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## rusty_apache (Feb 16, 2019)

1897 Wasp
Bexar County courthouse liberty sculpture 1896.


----------



## John G04 (Feb 16, 2019)

Went on a ride today for the first time in awhile finally not subzero still icy though. Took the 53 panther and 41 iver


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 16, 2019)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 949885
> 
> View attachment 949886



perfection on many layers


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2019)

I went on a big ride today on the 1940 Western Flyer Heavy Duty.
Tiki Joe's eyes caught mine on my way out, so I mounted a new tail and moved him to ride along.






I rode across the river here; it has flooded the trail.
It was about 6-8 inches deep and flowing steady so my tennies are soaked now.






 It was a beautiful ride in the 40's.
I made it all the way to Myrtle, where the Park is to meet, when I got a flat on the rear wheel.
Slime wouldn't fill the hole, so Marty picked me and my bike up in his truck.
Frank had a spare tube so I fixed it at the park and did the Foothill Flyer Ride; Great Day.
Thanks @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com and @fordmike65 and all the other Flyers, for the Ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 16, 2019)

Rolled out on my 47 straight bar at octo today.then I hit the foothill flyers ride.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 16, 2019)

Fun rain ride to my buddy's house...




rain!!




BBQ!!...





Steve jump...




















Great day for a rainy ride!!...


----------



## friendofthedevil (Feb 17, 2019)

Sunday morning ride on the Monark/Western Flyer to the nature reserve...













I've got to get the old mountain bike rolling so I can use the many off road trails in this area.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2019)

Happy Sunday!

1935 Velvet to Swap meet.








Copper Bucket is cool....


----------



## Pedal pushers (Feb 17, 2019)

Morning ride to get tea and coffee.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 17, 2019)

My 39 needed some love ❤️ today. Snow ❄️ and sunshine....... best of both here doing it the Rocky Mountain Way!!!











↔️↕️


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2019)

Rolled the crusty Colson with fellow Foothill Flyers.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2019)

Fun ride in some crazy wind and rain and sun.
I traded off with Tad @petritl riding the GW moto-bike and the Terrot.
Other CABErs out for the fun @Schwinn499 @rustystone2112 & @cyclingday 
Thanks for the ride!


----------



## SKPC (Feb 17, 2019)

Been shoveling/skiing hard for two straight weeks + , but was able to ride the neighborhood late today on the_ Hawthorne Flyer._






Front door..



Back door.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 17, 2019)

Rode the '38 3 Gill today on the Bluz Cruz. Forgot to take pictures till the ride back to the truck..


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2019)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 951012



Badass pic


----------



## fattyre (Feb 17, 2019)

Took out the “old school” fat bike out these past couple of days.  You weren’t getting anywhere on the trails without studs.  Crunchy ice & studded tires make some wonderful sounds.


----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2019)

Good turnout for a WINDY/rainy SoCal Stingray ride today!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2019)

I rode the 1936 Electric; that I love.
High Voltage!








Quite Lovely out today....





I ran into @hector going the other way in HB.







I stopped for lunch at Pizza D'Oro and met Tom riding a new Cushman II, made in Gardena, CA.






I was almost home when this scrap truck pulled out of a tract and crossed to enter another tract in front of me, so I chased it and asked if he would sell the bike in his truck.
I rescued this bike from being scrapped.
It has a Sachs 2 speed coaster brake.
I aired up the tires and took it for a ride.
A cool USA made Murray Monterey Cruiser scored for $20.
What a great Ride!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 18, 2019)

300 Bonus points for saving a bike from scrap! Double bonus for saving a bike with a 2 speed coaster!


----------



## 1898Columbia (Feb 19, 2019)

I finally have my Keystone Road Racer put back together again, and rode it last Sunday a little.  Still need to get a more appropriate seat but nice to have it be a bicycle again rather than a pile of parts.  Hudson River, Schodack Island State Park, Castleton NY.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2019)

Same bike; same way; another day.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 19, 2019)

No rain,sleet,snow,or blown transmission can stop the mail deliveries for fellow cabers.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 19, 2019)

Finally stoped raining for a day


----------



## Cory (Feb 20, 2019)

Huntington Beach California on my 64 king size. Went out for a sunrise ride ended up with a moonset.



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 20, 2019)

Hey, that's my Bike!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 20, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I rode the 1936 Electric; that I love.
> High Voltage!
> View attachment 951498View attachment 951499View attachment 951500
> Quite Lovely out today....
> ...



What a cool old murray. great bike at a very reasonable price. That sachs coaster brake has to be a rare find. I have a sachs moped that i scored several years ago.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 20, 2019)

rustystone2112 said:


> Finally stoped raining for a day
> 
> View attachment 951980
> 
> ...



WOW!!! what a way cool bike. My aunt worked for Montgomery-Wards in the 1960's- 70's. I f my dear old dad didn't  have so many boy's, this could have been my first bike. congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 20, 2019)

1898Columbia said:


> I finally have my Keystone Road Racer put back together again, and rode it last Sunday a little.  Still need to get a more appropriate seat but nice to have it be a bicycle again rather than a pile of parts.  Hudson River, Schodack Island State Park, Castleton NY.   View attachment 951845



What year is your keystone bike? A really nice ride. enjoy every day. mark.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 20, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> enjoy every day. mark.



Indeed!
Velvet deLuxe to the LBS for a patch kit and Tio's again; better than pictures.










1935 Huffman, frame and fork only, Persons Marathon saddle, Persons pedals, Yoder Hollywood Goose Horn, Vans tires; Rides Great!


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 20, 2019)

First ride on the '37 CWC Tankless Deluxe!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 20, 2019)

*Great looking rig there ... Ridden not Hidden ... thanks for sharing *



saladshooter said:


> First ride on the '37 CWC Tankless Deluxe!
> View attachment 952344
> 
> View attachment 952345
> ...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 20, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> WOW!!! what a way cool bike. My aunt worked for Montgomery-Wards in the 1960's- 70's. I f my dear old dad didn't  have so many boy's, this could have been my first bike. congrats and enjoy!!



LOL , If my dad didn’t have 6 kids , I would have had a Schwinn  but all us kids got Hawthorns and this is the same make , model  and color that I got new in 68 on my 6th birthday


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 20, 2019)

Been down with the flu, sucked it up and rode the 48 Monark almost a block.  Between the cold night air and lack of strength,  couldn't/wouldn't do any further.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 21, 2019)

Cool to see everyone getting out and posting such cool photos. 
Work made me miss a gorgeous day yesterday, and worked this morning, but managed to get out at lunchtime. 
Sitting here trying to keep the ribs off my keyboard (isn't working), but the overcast was such great light for photography



also, I've been giving them such good press, they packaged me up about a pound of ribs and only charged me $6 - I gave a big tip.


----------



## SWPA (Feb 22, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> First ride on the '37 CWC Tankless Deluxe!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 952347




It doesn't get much cooler than that.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 22, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> First ride on the '37 CWC Tankless Deluxe!



Cool bike!
Two more days of riding to and from work on *that bikes brother..... *
1940 Western Flyer Heavy Duty.
Carrying "Light For All"



yesterday above; today below.
Temp. is upper 30's, 5-ish AM.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 22, 2019)

To the Post Office on the Hawhorne.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 22, 2019)

The 80 schwinn got some s&m husky bars and araya 7C hoops laced up last week.i finally got to ride it today.rare old anodized rims are so hard to find with no brake rub.


----------



## Greeced lightning (Feb 23, 2019)

Rode along the seaside malecon in La Paz, BCS Mexico. Stopped for drinks & to watch the sunset.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 23, 2019)

Each bike has it's own ride.
My '42 Elgin Tiki Cruiser rides as an extension of me; fluidly.
I dig it's style, comfort, gearing, measurements, and responsiveness.
The longest in the pile; top o' the heap.







This sign caught my eye while rolling through a "Senior Park" near me.
I am eligible this year; I'm not wanting to move though.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 24, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## petritl (Feb 24, 2019)

I was in my trusty Bianchi.

My youngest asked if she could ride with me this morning; it was cold, slow and I chopped the distance in half but I had a great time with her.

I hope she enjoyed the hot coco and pastries enough to join me again.


----------



## ballooney (Feb 24, 2019)

Had a great breakfast ride with my son today. Love rolling on the ‘40 Motorbike!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWPA (Feb 24, 2019)

Rode this morning, beautiful riding weather for February, it was 55 degrees with blue skies and sunshine….. but very windy! The key to a successful ride in windy conditions is doing your pre-flight homework before heading out. Checked the WX maps before breakfast, showed 10mph SW winds at 9:00am, but at 11:00am the winds would be up to 20mph, and by noon the winds would be between 25mph and 50mph. So most important part is map route to be pedaling into the 10mph headwind on your way out, and having the 20mph tailwind on your way back. Its pretty cool to have 20-25mph tailwinds push you home, there were times I was actually coasting on the flats because the gusts were like winds in my sails!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 24, 2019)

My 19-teens GW moto-bike at the cycle swap.
Later in the AM; at walking speed in a crowd of bikers.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 24, 2019)

After another foggy start the day turned gloriously sunny. Spring is almost upon us over here.
Out on the Rochester again for a 10 mile spin, before a coffee in town.
Near Wallingford.....




In North Moreton.....




Heading back to town......




After coffee, detoured down one of the old streets near the River Thames where this beautiful  late medieval farmhouse is a favourite backdrop.....




Happy riding  people.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 24, 2019)

rustystone2112 said:


> LOL , If my dad didn’t have 6 kids , I would have had a Schwinn  but all us kids got Hawthorns and this is the same make , model  and color that I got new in 68 on my 6th birthday



Well happy birthday, rusty. All i got for my 7th birthday was a 67 hiawatha cadet that i rode the wheels off of until it got ripped off in early 68 when we moved to beaver dam. I used to call it the naughty word town cause my mom would'nt let us say"damit".


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 24, 2019)

I rode several bikes today! Ok,the pit bike was just for a minute,but it went home with me.


----------



## Miq (Feb 24, 2019)

Rode my 41 New World on the canal w my son today. We had a blast throwing football passes at the park. Put another 4 miles on the bike.  We love this bird sculpture right off the canal.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 24, 2019)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 954520
> 
> View attachment 954521
> 
> ...



You cali guys really SUCK!!! all day long, all i can do is work on my project bikes and you guys got  sun and sea without all of the white, sleezy cold white poop here in the great white north!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 25, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> You cali guys really SUCK!!! all day long, all i can do is work on my project bikes and you guys got  sun and sea without all of the white, sleezy cold white &#!^ here in the great white north!!



Not sure why we suck because you picked a crappy place to call home brother.maybe you should move or take a vacation here and come ride with us instead of bitching about it.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 25, 2019)

Birdzgarages' land of Antelope Valley (milk & honey) in April below....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 25, 2019)

birdzgarage said:


> Not sure why we suck because you picked a crappy place to call home brother.maybe you should move or take a vacation here and come ride with us instead of bitching about it.



Oh, so sorry to be a bummer to you cali guys. I was only venting. So don't take it so personal. At the very least, i don"t have to put up with all the shake and bake you all have to. I here Nipomo has the best weather in the country. Bar none. Maybe i'll  just have to take a trip out to the land of fruits and nuts just to have a break from this lousy winter here. So thanks a-lot for that. P.S. I wasn't BITCHING!!!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Feb 25, 2019)

I THINK YOU MEAN ALL THAT WAKE AND BAKE,,,MORE HUGE STORMS HEADING OUR WAY,,WHICH IN TURN,,YOU SHOULD SEE IT IN SNOW FORM IN THREE OR FOUR DAZE


----------



## SKPC (Feb 25, 2019)

Short one around the hood on the Wards Hawthorne.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 25, 2019)

Rode the crusty Colson around the LB swap yesterday morning, then for lunch and a cold one in the afternoon.
Picked up some Girl Scout cookies from the local troop for dessert.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 25, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Oh, so sorry to be a bummer to you cali guys. I was only venting. So don't take it so personal. At the very least, i don"t have to put up with all the shake and bake you all have to. I here Nipomo has the best weather in the country. Bar none. Maybe i'll  just have to take a trip out to the land of fruits and nuts just to have a break from this lousy winter here. So thanks a-lot for that. P.S. I wasn't BITCHING!!!





RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> I THINK YOU MEAN ALL THAT WAKE AND BAKE,,,MORE HUGE STORMS HEADING OUR WAY,,WHICH IN TURN,,YOU SHOULD SEE IT IN SNOW FORM IN THREE OR FOUR DAZE



Now whose BITCHING?


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 25, 2019)

Took my newly finished KSHD for a shakedown spin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 25, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Took my newly finished KSHD for a shakedown spin.View attachment 955096



Isn't K-SHD a radio station out in lost angles? That's what i thought!!


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 25, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Isn't K-SHD a radio station out in lost angles? That's what i thought!!



Maybe,but KSHD is short for King Size Heavy Duti. And yes,it's spelled Duti.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Feb 26, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Isn't K-SHD a radio station out in lost angles


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 26, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Took my newly finished KSHD for a shakedown spin.View attachment 955096



That's a really cool bike. I can't remember ever seeing one like it before. What is the date code on the bike? And do i see a three band two speed kickback hub on the rear? enjoy!!


----------



## Sven (Feb 26, 2019)

Took a spin around the point, just  offshore of Saint Clements Island.



the one room school house



Arrow Beer- an old Baltimore brew. A sign use to hang above the door of the now defunct bar.


The old bar . GOOD RIDE TODAY


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2019)

Today after work I pulled out Velvet, just to ride.







I feel much better when I ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 26, 2019)

Yard work and a quick ride on the 1929.


----------



## Eatontkd (Feb 27, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Today after work I pulled out Velvet, just to ride.
> View attachment 955409
> I feel much better when I ride.




A horn and a bell?


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2019)

Eatontkd said:


> A horn and a bell?



Yes!
There are circumstances and situations that require quick decisions as to the noise necessary to convey the message.
Practice all the time.
Today I left way before sunrise; carrying "Light For All"
1940 Western Flyer HD Service Bike.
This bike has a horn and 2 bells on the bars, 1 hanging from the chain stay that is always dinging softly.



Enjoy the Ride!


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 27, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> No rain,sleet,snow,or blown transmission can stop the mail deliveries for fellow cabers.View attachment 951926



Love the cane holder Brian...


----------



## fattyre (Feb 27, 2019)

Ice Ice baby!      Still to cold & salty to ride vintage on the streets.  So I head for the trees to find cover from the wind and a challenge for the mind.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 27, 2019)

First ride on the new Columbia.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 27, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Yes!
> There are circumstances and situations that require quick decisions as to the noise necessary to convey the message.
> Practice all the time.
> Today I left way before sunrise; carrying "Light For All"
> ...



Very pleasing photo - 3D of the beach, great light


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> Very pleasing photo - 3D of the beach, great light



Thanks.
It's hard for me to pick best pics; I take quite a few....



@Cory was there too and his pics look different than mine.
A beautiful morning ride.


----------



## Cory (Feb 27, 2019)

@tripple3 and I had a great ride this A.M. I'm on my Spitfire today in Huntington Beach CA.



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2019)

After work I rode Delmar to the bank.





This bike glides.


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Feb 27, 2019)

Last night (well...3am), after work, to check road conditions for the drive home...





...and today, just 'cuz  ...





Jason


----------



## Sven (Feb 28, 2019)

Rode through old Mechanicsville village , today


----------



## Tomato John (Feb 28, 2019)

This the only thing with wheels that I get to ride today


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 28, 2019)

Sven said:


> Rode through old Mechanicsville village , today
> 
> View attachment 956287




Most people in California have no idea what they are looking at......
Nice looking part of the country......


----------



## Miq (Feb 28, 2019)

Nice solo sunset ride on the canal with the 41 New World.






The further I chased the sun west, the better it got. Put in 8 miles cruising my single gear.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 1, 2019)

Miq said:


> Nice solo sunset ride on the canal with the 41 New World.View attachment 956652
> View attachment 956655
> The further I chased the sun west, the better it got. Put in 8 miles cruising my single gear. View attachment 956660View attachment 956661



One gear is sometimes all you need!
Love the last photo.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 1, 2019)

Met up with the Rustjunkie for an early morning Cuban coffee.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 1, 2019)

Brrr!


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 1, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Brrr!
> 
> View attachment 956926
> 
> ...



Love the bucket.


----------



## danfitz1 (Mar 1, 2019)

1940 Huffman Lightning Flyer. Temp hit 40 degrees. Perfect for a ride around the neighborhood .


----------



## Tomato John (Mar 1, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Love the bucket.



Where the term bucket seat was coined....


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 1, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Met up with the Rustjunkie for an early monring Cuban coffee.
> View attachment 956886



I like that bike Mike!
What is it?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 1, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> I like that bike Mike!
> What is it?



'36 Colson double bar. Went back out for lunch and a brew this afternoon.




Got rolled up by the Po-Po on the way home for blowing thru a stop...


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 1, 2019)

Patina! Patina!
Beautiful.
Thanks.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 1, 2019)

Hope you didn’t get a ticket


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 1, 2019)

Took a few laps around the block on my Hornet Deluxe. More snow is on the way. So try to ride whenever I can.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 1, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Got rolled up by the Po-Po on the way home for blowing thru a stop...



Sickening feeling. 
I doubt he let you off with a warning.
The last 2 days I rode back and forth to work.
1940 WF HD


----------



## Miq (Mar 1, 2019)

Second night in a row on the canal for a sunset ride.  Another low light silhouette pic of the 41. 




Tried a whacky low light 180 pano of the overpass.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 2, 2019)

Sloppy seconds!


----------



## Sven (Mar 2, 2019)

40 ° this mornimg .Rode down to Chaptico post office to mail off my daughters Birthday card. 



Then went next door to pick.up a lil' sumpin sumpin.


On the way back home , kept hearing a "clank, clank" sound. The crank arm was smacking against the kickstand. The crank was loose. Got it fixed. Good Ride


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 2, 2019)

Out on 'Inconnu' today with the V-CC Oxford section. Our White Horse Hill ride through villages in the Vale of the White Horse, the enigmatic Iron Age hill figure carved into the Chalk hills above the village of Uffington.
We started and finished at the Inn in Woolstone.  Seventeen of us in total, great tailwind before lunch, horrible headwind post lunch but a great ride.
'Inconnu' in Uffington.....




Neat bench in the village park.

Some more great machines out for the 25 mile spin.....
















Some rare beasts indeed!
"Ridden not Hidden!"
Happy rides.


----------



## petritl (Mar 3, 2019)

Damp and cool this morning but it was still nice to get out. 20mi ride into San Antonio.


----------



## Sven (Mar 3, 2019)

My wife cooked a nice breakfast  prior to.my departure


Neat old McCormick-Deering tractor.


Had to stop at the Dollar General for some things.






One of the fields my kids use to play ball.



The trail guard...GOOD RIDE TODAY


----------



## friendofthedevil (Mar 3, 2019)

Beautiful day here on the Suncoast.


















I encountered a 'trail guard' as well...


----------



## Sven (Mar 3, 2019)

friendofthedevil said:


> Beautiful day here on the Suncoast.
> 
> View attachment 958252
> 
> ...



I dont think I would want your "guard" rubbing up against me like my furry one.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2019)

I rode the 1936 Electric with @Jimmy V on the 100 year old GW Moto-bike.
To Long Beach and back; nearly 40 miles.:eek:


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 3, 2019)

‘79 Iverson Gran Touring ride on this great Sunday 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 3, 2019)

Rode the Monark built Hawthorne Twin bar at the 3rd annual Cyclone Coasters Monark March Ride.




























Took Frank's(@cyclonecoaster.com) 39 Monark 5 Bar for a spin around the block.


----------



## Miq (Mar 3, 2019)

Canal and back alley ride on the 41 w my son to throw passes at the park.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 3, 2019)

*CYCLONE COASTER Monark March ride today was awesome .. thanks to Fordmike for hosting & to all that made it out to what turned out to be a perfect day to ride .. Ridden not Hidden - Frank*

*


*


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Mar 4, 2019)

Took a trip down the tracks on one of my newer projects, 67 Deluxe


----------



## Cory (Mar 5, 2019)

Out on my 1950 Schwinn Klunker this morning in Huntington Beach CA.



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Santee (Mar 5, 2019)

Today....and an hour later it was pouring rain..


----------



## SKPC (Mar 5, 2019)

Short one.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 5, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Short one.
> View attachment 959476
> 
> View attachment 959478
> ...




I love it, but that is way too cold for me.......


----------



## Miq (Mar 5, 2019)

Quick canal ride out to the tracks and back at sunset on the 41.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 5, 2019)

Got the crusty merc out before the rain today.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2019)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 959524
> 
> View attachment 959525
> 
> ...


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 5, 2019)

Rode the 29 Westfield tonight.  30 degrees Fahrenheit.   I reworked my "The Everett" kerosene lamp a few days ago, it's been in the low teens the last couple nights, just had to see if it worked.   It does.    still to cold to ride far.   It's freaking cool, imo.


----------



## Miq (Mar 5, 2019)

Those jewels on the sides of the lamp are sweet!!  Remind me a lot of the ones from vintage guitar amps.



That lamp is killer and warms your hands on a cold ride.


----------



## mrg (Mar 5, 2019)

Don't know if it's the longer frame, the 2 spd or the new tires on this 67 Deluxe but I'm liken riding these later Sting-Rays


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 6, 2019)

Got this set up and tried it out today.pretty darn comfortable swap meet ride.and before the critics chime in.the 1 1/8 seat post is lenghtend and has an internal 7/8 .120 wall reinforcement from the bend to bottom bracket.










29" quad for comparison


----------



## Miq (Mar 6, 2019)

Same formula. Canal + Sunset Ride + 41.







Prettiest picture of shopping carts in a canal you may ever see.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 7, 2019)

Everlit, not everett, obviously it was far too cold to ride as my brain quit functioning correctly.   mea culpa.



piercer_99 said:


> Rode the 29 Westfield tonight.  30 degrees Fahrenheit.   I reworked my "The Everett  Everlit" kerosene lamp a few days ago, it's been in the low teens the last couple nights, just had to see if it worked.   It does.    still to cold to ride far.   It's freaking cool, imo.
> 
> View attachment 959540


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 7, 2019)

March Meets, Famoso.......


----------



## Miq (Mar 7, 2019)

Almost 11 miles out to the power plant and back on the 41.  Canal and sunset were pretty sweet.  Hard to pick favorite pics tonight.  

There were a couple of birds fishing in the canal:





Then the sunset kicked in at the power plant.


----------



## Miq (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 8, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Rode the 29 Westfield tonight.  30 degrees Fahrenheit.   I reworked my "The Everett" kerosene lamp a few days ago, it's been in the low teens the last couple nights, just had to see if it worked.   It does.    still to cold to ride far.   It's freaking cool, imo.View attachment 959538
> 
> View attachment 959542
> 
> ...



Very cool lamp


----------



## friendofthedevil (Mar 8, 2019)

I believe I have found the mythical _'Airstreams' Graveyard'_  where old Airstreams go to die...





and where old Corvettes go to be reborn...


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 8, 2019)

2 rides today; 1st the WF HD to meet @Cory 
2nd Velvet deLuxe to meet Marty @cyclingday 





















It was windy today.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 8, 2019)

Yeah, the next time Tripple3 says, “Let’s go for a ride!” I’m going to break out the wind speed indicator.

1938 Schwinn, Sports Tourist, Paramount.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 8, 2019)

I feel the pain of that wind. Out in challenging conditions gives a double thumbs up......when you flipped it around though from North to South, I bet you were haulin-a.     My riding conditions are worse unless you like winter sports....  We are buried here 7000 feet above........the Lucky Cal-dogs.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 8, 2019)

Wind slowed our roll today as well.


----------



## Cory (Mar 8, 2019)

On my 1950 Klunker this A.M. with @tripple3 in Newport Beach CA. 









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Mar 8, 2019)

Sunrise shot from today. 



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioJones (Mar 8, 2019)

38 Elgin Special. My favorite of the four Elgins that I currently own.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 8, 2019)

Out at Famoso on a cold, windy day.......................................


----------



## Miq (Mar 9, 2019)

Windy on the canal here too.  Ride out was work, but coming home I was sailing.  41 New World.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 9, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Out at Famoso on a cold, windy day.......................................
> View attachment 961199
> 
> View attachment 961200
> ...



You need sunglasses to look at that first photo, lol! Love it!
Took 'Inconnu' out for a fast 10 mile spin this afternoon; well at least the second half was fast (with a very strong tailwind).  The first half was like cycling through treacle, on a 100 year old 'fixie'. 
Seems it's windy everywhere today, great to see others out riding, wherever you may be......


----------



## John G04 (Mar 9, 2019)

A seat makes all the difference! Found a nice long spring seat for my straightbar henderson finally and it makes the bike ride sooo much better. Even found some tennis balls for the dog! Quick 6 mile ride on the 38 henderson and 41 Iver.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 9, 2019)

recently acquired and cleaned up 1935 double diamond frame Schwinn. original wheels still being cleaned will replace these.


----------



## Rockman9 (Mar 9, 2019)

The weather was beautiful so I took the B6 out for a ride.


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 9, 2019)

mike j said:


> View attachment 166364*Well yesterday*
> 
> Schoodic point, Acadia national park, Maine. Riding around the grounds & old carriage trails on Mount desert island. Good times & Lahbstah. That's lobster, for anyone not from Maine.



Love the silver with the white tires.  I may have to buy some silver paint for my ride. JimRoy.


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 9, 2019)

I've owned this 1959 tandem for over 30 years.  It started life as a Huffy Big Red model and it was totally rusted when I got it.  So bad that the rims were rusted through.  It rides nice for a Bicycle Built for Two..


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 9, 2019)

Great day at the drags.....shorts and a t-shirt kind of day....perfect.....even got to talk with @BLWNMNY  & his father....













And the result after my buddy's run......


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Mar 9, 2019)

‘62 double straight bar in ‘80-‘84 bmx bits


----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 9, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Great day at the drags.....shorts and a t-shirt kind of day....perfect.....even got to talk with @BLWNMNY  & his father....
> 
> View attachment 961749
> 
> ...





WetDogGraphix said:


> Great day at the drags.....shorts and a t-shirt kind of day....perfect.....even got to talk with @BLWNMNY  & his father....
> 
> View attachment 961749
> 
> ...





WetDogGraphix said:


> Great day at the drags.....shorts and a t-shirt kind of day....perfect.....even got to talk with @BLWNMNY  & his father....
> Had a blast hanging out with you a bit today Floyd! Always great to be around great company.....
> View attachment 961749
> 
> ...


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Today is even more windy than yesterday!
Out on another ridiculous old wheel today, this 'Cycles Morot' is as French as yesterdays ride, but is a lot heavier, must be that additional frame tube, lol.
Windy, but gloriously sunny.....




Up around the bend.....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 10, 2019)

Cruised the Arrow at TROG Santa Barbara Drags, forced Mike Wolfe and Gene Winfield to sign my car, and made a few passes along the beautiful Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Tomato John (Mar 10, 2019)

Daylight savings begins today. Does that mean it is spring? Not sure what that big bright thing in the sky is- but it sure felt nice.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 10, 2019)

To be truthful,  this was yesterday.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Tomato John said:


> View attachment 962066
> 
> Daylight savings begins today. Does that mean it is spring? Not sure what that big bright thing in the sky is- but it sure felt nice.



Is daylight savings a nationwide thing across the pond? Or does it vary depending on where you are located?
British summertime (our equivalent) doesn't happen until the 31st. March.


----------



## Tomato John (Mar 10, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Is daylight savings a nationwide thing across the pond? Or does it vary depending on where you are located?
> British summertime (our equivalent) doesn't happen until the 31st. March.



pretty much everywhere except Arizona and maybe a couple of other geographic areas in the continental u.s..  Lots of legislation trying to move through to end it.  not sure how i feel about that.  Never enjoyed when the clocks roll back in the fall and darkness sets in around 4;30p.m. but i really like the late summer evenings when the sun goes down and it's still light around 9:30 p.m..


----------



## bikepaulie (Mar 10, 2019)

Sunday quiche run on the burnt orange Racer!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 10, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Is daylight savings a nationwide thing across the pond? Or does it vary depending on where you are located?
> British summertime (our equivalent) doesn't happen until the 31st. March.




There are only two states that do not participate in that mind game, Arizona and Hawaii. Can we just get rid of Winter instead?


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 10, 2019)

speakin' bout old man winter ..eh!!...the last offerin'....20 mile scoot along thw willamette and back again


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 10, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> There are only two states that do not participate in that mind game, Arizona and Hawaii. Can we just get rid of Winter instead?



Hey now, we can't do that!!!       My backcountry partners and yesterdays big line...not on bikes but we still have to ride them....


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2019)

I rode the 60th Anniversary Syracuse, 20" frame awesome cruiser for awhile today.
Up to Anaheim, back to Orange and around the Circle a few times.
Back down the river trail and met another rider that does some riding as well.
A great day riding with a bunch of great bike folk.











Above is Tom @oldy57 from Canada and Jim @Jimmy V from MI. Probably talking about the weather.






This is the 5 year anniversary weekend of when I got to be the next care-taker/rider of this bike from Dave @old hotrod 
Thank you; I still love it!
It stays in the house and is "Dad's Bike"; I feel like a kid every time I ride it.


----------



## rusty_apache (Mar 10, 2019)

Took a test ride up the hill on the 1901 Monarch cushion frame roadster rolling on freshly glued Robert Dean smooth tread tubulars. I was able to get rid of the wartime Morrow hub in favor of a TOC fixed gear hub acquired from Bricycle, thanks man, it’s beautiful! This is all I am going to do to it except to replace the correct grips once I get the missing ferrule.  Of course I need to ride it far enough to wear the molding seams off the tread area. 



And of course we have the State flower in the foreground in the second photo. They are just beginning to bloom so there’s going to be an explosion of blue soon!


----------



## ballooney (Mar 10, 2019)

Got a little wet today but that’s what fenders are for. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Mar 10, 2019)

Ride it, don't hide it...beautiful bikes^^^^^


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 10, 2019)

My son ( with some help from dad)slapped a 80cc motor on my 65 panther. It boogies ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 10, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I rode the 60th Anniversary Syracuse, 20" frame awesome cruiser for awhile today.
> Up to Anaheim, back to Orange and around the Circle a few times.
> Back down the river trail and met another rider that does some riding as well.
> A great day riding with a bunch of great bike folk.
> ...



Thanks Mark, the fact that it is in loving hands makes me happier than you will know..

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 10, 2019)

*Just got the tall frame Mead Ranger back together & took her for the maiden voyage @ the local Orange Circle ride... what a great rider thanks to Tom Clark who painted up this  custom Mead Ranger drop center wheelset with nickel plated New Departure hubs with new guts bearings & NOS Torrington spokes & nipples making the final push to get her back on the rode again ... I will be bringing this beautiful bicycle out to the Long Beach Vets Stadium Swapmeet next Sunday to sell her locally... Rare non embossed one year tank & first year to have the new fender light front fender design .. locking truss fork ... original Mead stamped leather saddle .. all original paint with exception to the rear rack that I added to complete the bicycle... glad to get her back on the road .. Ridden not Hidden.. Frank*


----------



## fattyre (Mar 12, 2019)

Heavy recent rains washed all the road salt away.  Now the nice bikes can come out and play!


----------



## Rockman9 (Mar 12, 2019)

Just a quick ride around the block in the rain on this '68 Slik Chik. She's fun to ride.


----------



## Sven (Mar 12, 2019)

Took a break from  guest room project ( Did I tell you guys that I suck at carpentry) anyway... headed out to Port Wicomico.


Quade's Store is  southern Maryland icon. Its like Yogis cave when you walk in. The floors are crooked as crap. Too late for breakfast, so I grabbed a Natty Boh.



Nice fishing pier. Spent so.e days fishing here.



This is all that remains of the Bushwood Restaurant / Pub ...the old sign post..
GOOD RIDE TODAY


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 12, 2019)

Sven said:


> GOOD RIDE TODAY



Me too!
1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser a lil' over 30 miles.
A beautiful day with lovely scenery.
Taco Tuesday and a mint It's It Ice Cream Sandwich; it doesn't get any better.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 12, 2019)

I know the 36 looks like crap..  for now ..but will get a restaged paint when warms up. Tall frame 36 Schwinn with 39-40 fenders ..  Rides awesome ..Took for a spin..


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 12, 2019)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> I know the 36 looks like crap..  for now ..but will get a restaged paint when warms up. Tall frame 36 Schwinn with 39-40 fenders ..  Rides awesome ..Took for a spin..View attachment 963331



Looks pretty awesome too!


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 12, 2019)

My other bikes are starting to get jealous.  I ride this one more than them.  It's just so comfortable and fast though.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2019)

I left in the dark to meet @Cory on the 1937 Anniversary special Syracuse by special request.







I stopped by mom's house for hugs on my way back home.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 13, 2019)

48 Rocket today.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 13, 2019)

Another terrible day here in oside...so busted out one of the old bfgs.....



















Well not to terrible..70°


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 13, 2019)

Look closely in first shot can see barnical bill in the water...


----------



## petritl (Mar 13, 2019)

What a great day; 80 degrees and sunny!

I had knee surgery a week ago and was on rest orders but I was told to keep the knee active during PT today.

I don’t think the therapist had this in mind but this 1980 Univega Gran Rally went out for a slow 2 mi ride around the neighborhood.

It was nice to be riding again.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm home from the 2nd ride; unplanned Shelby Ride.
FV, HB, NPB, HB, Sunset Beach for lunch and back.











Marty @cyclingday enjoying the Ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 14, 2019)

Lunch stop with Tripple3, Mark.







1940 Shelby Speedline Supreme.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 14, 2019)

Riding 1936 Electric to light the path to and from the shop to get my check.



Schwinn built C-model Adorned


----------



## Tomato John (Mar 14, 2019)

How does a guy ride around half the state of California everyday still find time to collect a paycheck?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 14, 2019)

just picked this up yesterday-two day road trip-13 hours on the road just yesterday-bolted the bars and pedals back on-had a chilly ride this morning just to check it out-great rider.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 14, 2019)

I’ve done those long drives just to pick up a bike.
Talk about distracted driving!
You’re looking in the rear view mirror the whole time, just so that you can check out your bad ass new/old bike. Lol!
Congrats, Tyler!
It looks like you got a nice one there.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 14, 2019)

Tomato John said:


> How does a guy ride around half the state of California everyday still find time to collect a paycheck?





that's easy-i'm retired.....actually retired 30 years ago! (not exactly a spring chicken!)


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2019)

Rode the Monark HTB part way to work yesterday.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 14, 2019)

"HTB" …...I get it finally....HTB=Had To Buy!  I like it





fordmike65 said:


> Rode the Monark HTB part way to work yesterday.View attachment 964185


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 14, 2019)

Tomato John said:


> How does a guy ride around half the state of California everyday still find time to collect a paycheck?



God Is Good! All the Time!
I go to work as an Electrician when they call.
I work myself out of work so I can ride my bike more.





mr.cycleplane said:


> "HTB" …...I get it finally....HTB=had to buy! I like it



Hawthorn Twin Bar that Mike _*Got to buy*_.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> "HTB" …...I get it finally....HTB=had to buy!  I like itView attachment 964188



HA! I suppose most of my bikes are HTB then  (Hawthorne Twin Bar)


----------



## Tomato John (Mar 14, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> God Is Good! All the Time!
> I go to work as an Electrician when they call.
> I work myself out of work so I can ride my bike more.
> View attachment 964192
> ...



That sounds like a great formula.... I’ve got to try and make that work for me.  Seems like I have it all backwards.


----------



## Sven (Mar 14, 2019)

Not a vintage or Classic. Took my son's chopped Onyx 29er out. I addressed some problems he said he was having with it. Then took it for a test ride and rode all around  the neighborhood.




Good little ride today


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 14, 2019)

Beautiful day, time to ride.... not sure what to take, hum.....


----------



## MarkKBike (Mar 14, 2019)

First warm day after a long cold winter, it's currently a toasty 54 degrees.

I just took out my longest owned bike for a ride. This refirbished Schwinn Varsity and I have been cruising local neighborhoods together off and on since the early 80's.










I usually do not get this one all muddied up anymore, but I thought it was fitting for me to take it out today. It was a great way to start off a new season of warmer weather.

Edit: The snow is melting fast, so I had to pic out oportunities to sneak in photos along parking lots to capture the last of it.

Note: Those with a keen eye may notice it does not have a welded on kick stand mount. That was ground off when it was referbished as this is a never sell bike do to setimental reasons. Before the decision was made to try and make it look decent it still almost got tossed into the trash, It was really that bad. I now tell people it used to be colored red and rust.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 14, 2019)

My girl finally wants to ride so broke out her custom Electra, notice skiptooth with lazy sweetheart sprocket! She picked color and pinstriping! Oh ya and 7spd!


----------



## Sven (Mar 14, 2019)

David Amsbary said:


> My girl finally wants to ride so broke out her custom Electra, notice skiptooth with lazy sweetheart sprocket! She picked color and pinstriping! Oh ya and 7spd! View attachment 964298



Kool bike...Love the color


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 14, 2019)

Sven said:


> Kool bike...Love the color



Here's couple more pics! Had hotdog do the stripes, he did all the work for Jesse James back in the day.....


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 14, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I’ve done those long drives just to pick up a bike.
> Talk about distracted driving!
> You’re looking in the rear view mirror the whole time, just so that you can check out your bad ass new/old bike. Lol!
> Congrats, Tyler!
> It looks like you got a nice one there.




Hahahahahahahaha! Catch myself checking the mirror too on the way home with a find. Or turn around at a stop light to look at something I didn't think to look at before  buying while waiting, only to have people honking because the car in front of me has been gone for a minute...


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 14, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Hahahahahahahaha! Catch myself checking the mirror too on the way home with a find. Or turn around at a stop light to look at something I didn't think to look at before  buying while waiting, only to have people honking because the car in front of me has been gone for a minute...



I did that on the freeway last weekend in the rain coming back from LA doing 85 in the fast lane, found I had drifted into the carpool lane! Had to look.... hahaha


----------



## Sven (Mar 14, 2019)

David Amsbary said:


> Here's couple more pics! Had hotdog do the stripes, he did all the work for Jesse James back in the day.....View attachment 964316
> 
> View attachment 964317
> 
> ...



Jesse James...that's a name you dont hear often anymore. That pinstriping is such a art form and steady hand  and patience,  which I have neither


----------



## John G04 (Mar 14, 2019)

38 henderson and 41 Iver again. It’s finally warm though!!


----------



## ballooney (Mar 14, 2019)

Hectic day at work today...swimming around in my head and my son says to me “wanna go for a bike ride on our Schwinners?” “Uh, YEAH!” Off to the library and then around town. Love daylight savings and it finally feels like spring!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 15, 2019)

Solo Sunrise Ride on Velvet deLuxe.
Happy Friday!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 15, 2019)

1936 Clipper to the Barbershop, the bank and to meet Sweetie for lunch.
A warm blustery day.






"I don't always stop at red lights, but when I do, I take a picture of my Bike."


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 16, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 16, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> 1936 Clipper to the Barbershop, the bank and to meet Sweetie for lunch.
> A warm blustery day.
> View attachment 964745View attachment 964746
> "I don't always stop at red lights, but when I do, I take a picture of my Bike."










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alexis (Mar 16, 2019)

Black phantom 90s repop, rode it to Carmen's bicycle shop!


----------



## Sven (Mar 16, 2019)

Rode the "vette" down the Three Notch Trail  and some of its nearby sites.










Here's the Locke Family gravesite from the early 1800s. 


This porch was modified by a pickup truck.




Great ride. Sunshine and warm temps


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 16, 2019)

Blue klunker today


----------



## Chavez (Mar 16, 2019)

My 1970 Raleigh twenty. Being that it has an electric motor I’ve nicknamed it the Raleigh twenty MPH! I love this bike. I had it powder coated, did some mods to the frame to fit the nexus 8,  a modern 100mm spaced front hub and the motor. I built the wheels using 20 x 1 3/8 rims which the bike was actually designed for. Too many things to list on this thread, but it was a great ride to the Martinez Ca waterfront with my son today.


----------



## Cory (Mar 17, 2019)

1950 Klunker on the Santa Ana River Trail heading to Huntington Beach CA.



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Mar 17, 2019)

I've had a lo of days at work that I couldn't put weight on right leg. Cramps in leg at night. Only way I know how to fix that


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 17, 2019)

Happy St. Patricks Day!
I rode down to meet @Cory for a ride.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 17, 2019)

A brisk 40 degrees at our before-dawn start this morning, with mercifully low humidity, and two pleasant surprises.



Lou showed up, which almost never happens when it's cold.
Lou and I left the pack and joined powerful Chris early in the 7-mi Alamodome sprint.
Chris and I scraped off Lou on Broadway, and I think Chris backed off on the Chavez stretch, and somehow I got there first.
Lou's Tommasini has a fan in Chris, and the pearl paint still makes it tough to photograph.
Lou has the long-cage Chorus on his triple, and I have the short-cage. 



But the really pleasant surprise, Tad showed up this morning before we took off, and was waiting for us at coffee.
Tad's knee blew out on him from a very old injury, he had surgery, and I learned he got out on a bike a bit this week.
(next week, Lou plans to bring his E-bike for Tad to make the ride)
But today, this was Tad's ride next to mine.



Smiling Tad, as always



Great coffee group this morning.  Lou finally wearing layers for the weather.
Randi's going to be leaving us for a Peace Corps medical job in DC.
Young Thomas home from the army on leave.
And Tad was laughing on the two I shot before this, but the focus on those was worse than this one...


----------



## Cory (Mar 17, 2019)

Great A.M. ride with @tripple3 in Newport Beach CA. on my 1950 Schwinn Klunker.





Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2019)

Quick morning ride for an empanada and Cuban coffee.


----------



## mike j (Mar 17, 2019)

Rode the bike trail at the Dudley swap, new location, along the old mill stream. It was scenic & a little brisk. Photos of the swap are posted in the Swaps & events section. Good times today.


----------



## Sven (Mar 17, 2019)

Took the suburban out for a ride around the southern Msryland countryside . Beautiful day.  Great Ride


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Out for a Sunday afternoon spin on the 'Rochester'.
Headed out of Wallingford, across the Thames, through Crowmarsh and Benson, and into the village of Ewelme. 
Ewelme is home to some great medieval buildings, a reflection of the very wealthy nobles who resided here in the past.
Outside the village primary school, founded in 1437 and the oldest continuously functioning school in England.....




Undergoing sympathetic repairs at present
.
Outside St Mary the Virgin parish church, the only church I know with castellation's, also dating from the 15th.  Century, but much earlier parts inside.....





On the way back through the village, I stopped to admire the old Watercress beds, fed by a chalk spring and now a nature reserve, just beautiful!









Got caught up in two short, but very sharp hailstorms on the way home. Like cold needles being fired at my balding pate!
Happy riding!


----------



## friendofthedevil (Mar 17, 2019)

Rode 33 miles today on the '56 Monark/Western Flyer scouting the route for next weeks Legacy Trail ride.









Breaks your heart how some folks have to live...





7,500 bucks


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 17, 2019)

Out on a service ride 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nashman (Mar 17, 2019)

I wish,  Still ice and snow all over. I don't ride on ice. Fractured an ankle mid Jan. just walking on the stuff. Getting old ( healing slow) sucks.... Send heat please......ha!!


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 17, 2019)

Slapped a new seat on my 62
And took it for a spin. I didn’t die but the hills hurt [emoji851]







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 17, 2019)

Got my klunk on today


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 17, 2019)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 966334
> 
> View attachment 966335
> 
> ...



Top klunkin'!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 17, 2019)

Got some new treads on the Deluxe Hornet. And rode around the a few times. Rides nice a smooth.
Hammerhead


----------



## petritl (Mar 17, 2019)

Had another knee mobility exercise ride today; hopefully by next weekend I can ride with Bulldog1935 on the Sunday morning ride to downtown San Antonio.


----------



## Floyd (Mar 17, 2019)

40° Sunny day in Pittsburgh. A day fit for a King!


----------



## petritl (Mar 17, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> A brisk 40 degrees at our before-dawn start this morning, with mercifully low humidity, and two pleasant surprises.
> View attachment 965825
> Lou showed up, which almost never happens when it's cold.
> Lou and I left the pack and joined powerful Chris early in the 7-mi Alamodome sprint.
> ...





I captured this photo of Ron (Bulldog1935) this morning as he crossed over the river walk. Ron was going by fast and was a blur.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 17, 2019)

hey bro, thanks, that's awesome - Chris was a half-block ahead of me there.  I caught up with him within 3 blocks, and turned ahead of him on Chavez. 
Side by side on Chavez, he told me I was having as much fun as a kid, and said he thought he was the only one who had that much fun on a bike.

my under-bag light mount works pretty cool


----------



## Tikibar (Mar 17, 2019)

Beautiful day for a ride on the '38 Schwinn Model C. Been slowly building it up. Still have a ways to go, before it's finished, but plenty ready to ride. Bolted on the Autocycle Fenders this morning, and took it for a spin. Rides like a dream!

Sunny, blue sky, 42° and no polar vortex in sight. Still some snow and ice at the waterline, but the roads are clear. Perfect day for a ride down to the beach!


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 17, 2019)

Evening ride on the 36 colson


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2019)

Took a spin around town for St. Patty's Day beers and grub.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 17, 2019)

Tikibar said:


> Beautiful day for a ride on the '38 Schwinn Model C. Been slowly building it up. Still have a ways to go, before it's finished, but plenty ready to ride. Bolted on the Autocycle Fenders this morning, and took it for a spin. Rides like a dream!
> 
> Sunny, blue sky, 42° and no polar vortex in sight. Still some snow and ice at the waterline, but the roads are clear. Perfect day for a ride down to the beach!
> 
> ...



I'm so...JEALOUS....  but in a good way..Cheers...Eskimo Bob


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 18, 2019)

Rode on the Bluz Cruz/GBJ spirit ride yesterday. Great turnout!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 18, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Great turnout!



Wow! I"d say so!
I did a solo Velvet beach ride on this beautiful morning.
Great Ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 18, 2019)

Today is our Anniversary of 31 Years married; my Sweetie is God's Gracious Gift.
I rode my 1936 Electric to meet her for lunch.
I stopped for quite a few more Red lights than normal for me.











"I don't always stop at Red lights, but when I do, I take a picture of my bike."


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 18, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Today is our Anniversary of 31 Years married; my Sweetie is God's Gracious Gift.
> I rode my 1936 Electric to meet her for lunch.
> I stopped for quite a few more Red lights than normal for me.
> View attachment 966852View attachment 966853View attachment 966854View attachment 966855View attachment 966856
> "I don't always stop at Red lights, but when I do, I take a picture of my bike."



Congratulations man! That is really cool. Barry 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 18, 2019)

Busted out the 1947 Huffman today.  Off work early, beautiful day for a ride.









It was so nice, I took the 1948 Monark Rocket out for a ride after.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 18, 2019)

Went for another ride. Earlier I decided that I really hated the forks on the Huffman,  so I swapped them out.  I like it much better this way.

Re-routed the shifter cable also.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 18, 2019)

Eastern 26" growler for this afternoons cruise


----------



## Miq (Mar 18, 2019)

Out on the canal w the 1941 tonight.


----------



## Eatontkd (Mar 19, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Wow! I"d say so!
> I did a solo Velvet beach ride on this beautiful morning.
> Great Ride!
> View attachment 966716View attachment 966717View attachment 966718



What am I missing, not seeing here; how is this bike standing?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2019)

Eatontkd said:


> What am I missing, not seeing here; how is this bike standing?



The sand is soft and holding it up right where it stopped.
I rode it to there.
The end of that 12" ribbon of cement is as far as I can pedal.
Thanks for noticing and posting the question.
Enjoying the Ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2019)

I pedaled the '42 Elgin Tiki Cruiser out to meet @Cory for a beach/coffee ride to the HB Pier.
The swell and tide was perfect for the dolphins to breach the waves riding.
Cory caught it in the distance; post them please.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 19, 2019)

Glorious day.  Staged in the office for a business trip I hope doesn't happen, but I'm ready if it does - and brought my bike in. 
Guess I could have stopped and photographed bluebonnets along the greenway today, but there's still time for that. 
Instead, I ate too much, and photographed that. 
Randi couldn't play today, too busy getting organized for her move to DC. 
Always ride past this place - it's on the same lot as 2Bros BBQ, and the single-track from the greenway ends in their parking lot - but today decided I wanted a chile relleno. 
I wasn't in a hurry to get into noon traffic - this place is kind of famous for slow service and great rellenos. 
We have some serious Mexico food available elsewhere, but this is Tex-Mex



Beautiful patio - that next roof is 2Bros BBQ


 
The grandson brought out some welcome iced tea, good salsa, sweet with tomato, strong onion and sharp serrano



Also had the patio to myself (it was packed inside), so took the photo op with my '57 Raleigh Lenton GP



Here's why I ate too much - he offered tortillas, I declined



The relleno was great, the ranchero sauce excellent with a hint of sesame. 
The secret ingredient in the relleno - wild grapes (muscadines)



All I left was the stem and empty salsa bowl - but saved you that image
I complemented La Abuela when I fessed up inside, thanked, and of course tipped, her grandson. 



Adios.


----------



## Sven (Mar 19, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Today is our Anniversary of 31 Years married; my Sweetie is God's Gracious Gift.
> I rode my 1936 Electric to meet her for lunch.
> I stopped for quite a few more Red lights than normal for me.
> View attachment 966852View attachment 966853View attachment 966854View attachment 966855View attachment 966856
> "I don't always stop at Red lights, but when I do, I take a picture of my bike."



CONGRATULATIONS
It doesn't seem that you see marriages last that long anymore.
It will be 30.years this year for me and my wife . Good times and bad. Oh there were times I thought...ya know I could have committed a homicide and been through my sentence already.LOL
 Marriage goes both ways.
Again. Congrats.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2019)

I went out again to ride the same exact route I get to ride often.
I rode the same bike I ride often; Elgin Tiki Cruiser.





People here will buy a house on the bay, to knock it down and build what they want.











It's extra great when it's Taco Tuesday and Carnitas lunch is under 6 bucks.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 19, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> ...
> View attachment 967311
> It's extra great when it's Taco Tuesday and Carnitas lunch is under 6 bucks.




I love pulled pork, especially adobada.
I was in west Africa working on a gas turbine power plant owned by the president of Cote D'Ivorie.  Had a driver and stayed in the hotel where he ate lunch every day - treated like a king.
The plant engineer offered to take me to his favorite local restaurant.  The local brew was porter.
The feast was a 5-lb grilled drum - pick up flakes of fish, dip your fingers in the red sauce and eat - hose off afterwards.
He warned me not to eat the red sauce - "white people can't eat it."
It was adobada - ancho peppers - baby's milk here.
The whole restaurant stopped to watch the suspected European guy eat the red sauce.


----------



## fattyre (Mar 19, 2019)

Night moves.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 19, 2019)

The bike I have had the longest,  bought it new in 1978.  Oddly enough,  it's the youngest of my bikes.

Could be the only 78 Huffy with Lobdell rims and New Departure hubs in the world.


----------



## blackhawknj (Mar 19, 2019)

M 1969 Dunelt. Overhauled the bottom bracket two weeks ago, the headset yesterday. In service as a commuter.


----------



## Cory (Mar 20, 2019)

DOLPHINS Surfing and BIKES........could be a new thread. On my 50 Schwinn Klunker on Huntington Beach Pier in CA. 












Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2019)

Another ride with @Cory to the beach and back.
1940 WF HD carrying "Light For All".


----------



## Cory (Mar 20, 2019)

Newport Beach CA sunrise ride with @tripple3 today. On my 64 King Size.













Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2019)

Our friend @Hippie Mike is in town to pick up the rest of his bikes.
We went for a ride to the store and then pulled bikes apart for loading.
Nothing is for sale; he loves all of it.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 20, 2019)

cool! ^        Sun is climbing fast so got out a bit late in the day.


----------



## Sven (Mar 20, 2019)

Took my 72 " Tourist " clone out for a ride through the countryside.





Stopped by the library for a pit stop


Mile Post 15



A stop at Lighthouse Liquors.




End of the line. Turned around and headed home. Great weather,  Great Ride


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 20, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Our friend @Hippie Mike is in town to pick up the rest of his bikes.
> We went for a ride to the store and then pulled bikes apart for loading.
> Nothing is for sale; he loves all of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miq (Mar 20, 2019)

Slapped the macro lens on the phone and took a ride on the canal looking for wild flowers on the 41 New World.




This is a banner year for this stuff in AZ since we have had several recent heavy rains.  I found quite a bit of flowers and headed too far off the pavement into a wash to get the final pic of the vibrant red flower below.  Ended up nursing a flat rear tire all the way home.


----------



## Cory (Mar 21, 2019)

Moonset on my 78 Spitfire. Newport Beach CA







Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miq (Mar 21, 2019)

@Cory Very cool bike, beach, sea, moon and clouds pic Cory!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 21, 2019)

Miq said:


> @Cory Very cool bike, beach, sea, moon and clouds pic Cory!



Indeed!
I was there and took a few pics too.






Riding to the end of the run is a lot tougher in the dark.





I left to ride to Sunset Beach with a head wind the whole way.
Riding back was hilariously FUN!
















Super-Fun 40 mile loop.


----------



## Miq (Mar 21, 2019)

Fixed the flat tire on my 41 and got an early start today.  Rode further than I’ve ever gone on the canal in this direction. 14.5mi and caught a nice sunset coming back.


----------



## fattyre (Mar 22, 2019)

Stoaked. The Roadster has been summoned from its winter slumber.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 22, 2019)

Fun day riding Velvet with my old riding bud @Hippie Mike and Marty showed up too!


----------



## Miq (Mar 22, 2019)

The wind finally died down enough that I headed East on the canal on the 41 New World.  Like yesterday, I had some time and went further than I had been before.  12.5mi in total, with an insane variety of sights from my saddle.  Everything from high voltage urban power distribution and hard core industrial parks...




...to horse properties with goats and farm animals.




I checked out the punks at the skate park and gave a nod to the kid on the BMX bike. 




On my way back I hit the tracks just as the last of the sunlight faded out...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 22, 2019)

_*DARLA!!!*_


----------



## Nashman (Mar 23, 2019)

Sven said:


> CONGRATULATIONS
> It doesn't seem that you see marriages last that long anymore.
> It will be 30.years this year for me and my wife . Good times and bad. Oh there were times I thought...ya know I could have committed a homicide and been through my sentence already.LOL
> Marriage goes both ways.
> Again. Congrats.





Congrats to you all!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 23, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I went out again to ride the same exact route I get to ride often.
> I rode the same bike I ride often; Elgin Tiki Cruiser.
> View attachment 967305View attachment 967306
> People here will buy a house on the bay, to knock it down and build what they want.
> ...



Yumm....... I see your bike has a stand, but also can defy gravity. Must be the right balance of tasteful decor and fur. Cool ride, I dig it!!


----------



## Miq (Mar 23, 2019)

Good set on the canal tonight. 41 New World.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 23, 2019)

Nice glowing shot Mig. I worked today and after getting home I sat on the patio with my coffee and watched the sun set. Beautiful sky.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 24, 2019)

Test run for tomorrow's Model A ride on the '15 Reading after a BB rebuild to Monrovia's Overtown Brewery.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 24, 2019)

In between yard work yesterday, short neighborhood ride on the D-13.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 24, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nashman (Mar 24, 2019)

Miq said:


> Good set on the canal tonight. 41 New World. View attachment 969621





Miq said:


> Good set on the canal tonight. 41 New World. View attachment 969621




With all due respect that bicycle looks SO......Canadian/English. We rode CCM's and Raleighs, and Gliders in the 1950's-70's. Many were 28" x 1 1/2" tires, 26" x 1 3/8" ( Dunlops, Raleighs etc.) and were lightweight single speed or 3 speed Sturmey Archer, simple basic frames such as this ( considered boring compared to the jet/motorcycle/space themed American ballooners and middleweights/later lightweights). Muscle bikes came along in the late 1960's same brands, ( CCM/Canadian Cycle and Motor company, Mustangs/fastbacks, Raleigh choppers etc. great quality) few off shore brands/cheaper made in some European countries, then 10 speeds came along. Good quality. Italy, France, even Japan. Then came China and there's no looking back.

I had a few nice Canadian bicycles as a collector back in the 1980's. Some were CCM "motorbikes" with double top tubes ( 28 x 1- 1/2 tires) and there was a 26 x 2" CCM balloon tire I've seen quite a few of/even posted on the Cabe. Some of my early CCM's had wood rims and very ornate headbadges. There is quite a rich history of Canadian and European bicycles out there. PLEASE contribute if you wish. I had a minty condition 1957 Raleigh Robin Hood Sherwood Arrow 3 speed Sturmey Archer with a dyno ( generator) in the front hub and rear light, all original down to the cable brakes, seat and grips. That bike could fly!! Miller was a common bike light generator ( on front or rear wheel/really dragged you down at night!!) and rear light. Great quality. We had some American made accessories, some Japan battery operated.

Of course with Canada being a British colony, we had lots of British bicycles, accessories, motorcycles and cars.I quote: “ Canada's final vestige of legislative dependence on the United Kingdom was terminated in 1982 with the enactment of the _Canada Act_, subsequently providing Canada with full legal legislative sovereignty independent of the United Kingdom”.

One of/if not THE most desireable was the CCM Flyte with reverse bowed front forks and stays on the rear. *QUOTE*:
The *CCM Flyte*: The *CCM Flyte*, his lasting masterpiece, was a very unusual bicycle. *Produced* for just 5 *years*, from 1936-1940, before war clouds shut down most bicycle *production* in Canada, the *Flyte* remains a much sought-after collector machine to this day. It was also the only bicycle design that *CCM* ever patented4.

https://vintageccm.com/content/good-day-ccm-flyte-info-please

Here is a custom example I currently have in my collection. ( no fenders/bladed gooseneck/oversize tires/ airflow bars) They often came with a Troxel tool box streamlined saddle as well. I'll start a thread for those that may be interested or care to contribute. AGAIN, there are many interesting brands made in Canada. Rare and unique.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 24, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Indeed!
> I was there and took a few pics too.
> View attachment 968215View attachment 968216
> Riding to the end of the run is a lot tougher in the dark.
> ...



great light on those early shots


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 24, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Test run for tomorrow's Model A ride on the '15 Reading after a BB rebuild to Monrovia's Overtown Brewery.
> View attachment 969644



damn good shot to have taken it in a brewery - must have just arrived


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 24, 2019)

A monumental day - Tad 3 weeks from knee surgery joined the group this morning.  His goal was to finish the 14 miles.  He made the dome with the lead group.
He's even been using his half-steps, shifting first in front - gets it now, and said they're great for his knee (I could have told him...)



Big group today, 20 riders, and it was like old home day.



Even John showed up today



Lou and Sol (Sol has lost 25 lbs, though he's always been a strong rider) - Jamie was here, too



Young Aaron made it today with his pride and joy '82 Schwinn World, which he admitted to polishing late into last night



Even our coffee group widened today with 7
I was on a sore knee today, too - fell in the river trout fishing on Wed, compressed my knee on a rock, but it's good enough I went back fishing Fri, and a merino knee warmer was enough support for me today (I was 1st to the dome and coffee, too)



Darren joined us, though had to leave quickly after his coffee,  with the longest ride back of any of us - 15 mi



John's Bianchi fixie and Lou's Tommasini Campy Chorus triple



Young Aaron is hooked on this - he was loving all the old bikes



I was proud of Tad, and he was surprised with his result



One more shot of the progress on his beautiful Merc sporting new VO front rack - he said from the start he planned to build this bike my way - front bag is next...


----------



## petritl (Mar 24, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> A monumental day - Tad 3 weeks from knee surgery joined the group this morning.  His goal was to finish the 14 miles.  He made the dome with the lead group.
> He's even been using his half-steps, shifting first in front - gets it now, and said they're great for his knee (I could have told him...)
> View attachment 969819
> Big group today, 20 riders, and it was like old home day.
> ...



It was nice to ride outside of the neighborhood again, the knee did well, I feel more confident to start riding the 24mile loop in the hills around the neighborhood.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 24, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> A monumental day - Tad 3 weeks from knee surgery joined the group this morning.  His goal was to finish the 14 miles.  He made the dome with the lead group.
> He's even been using his half-steps, shifting first in front - gets it now, and said they're great for his knee (I could have told him...)
> View attachment 969819
> Big group today, 20 riders, and it was like old home day.
> ...



Wow...you guys do some serious riding!!  Way to go!!  Some really fancy race bikes too!!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2019)

I got to do two bike events today: The Veteran Stadium Cycle Swap and the OC Model A Ford Clubs' 58th Annual Pancake Breakfast.
I rode my 100 old Moto Bike by Great Western.









Honored to be locked to that!:eek:


----------



## Sven (Mar 24, 2019)

Bert's 50's Diner.









Rode 12 miles around. Great weather for a change. Great Ride.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 24, 2019)

Sven said:


> View attachment 969974
> Bert's 50's Diner.View attachment 969981View attachment 969979View attachment 969980View attachment 969986
> 
> Rode 12 miles around. Great weather for a change. Great Ride.



All nice subjects Sven


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 24, 2019)

Had a smashing good time on this old chap today. 

The last ride on it for me, packing it up for the journey to its new home in Southern California. 

I forgot how much fun this Western Flyer is.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 24, 2019)

Morning Motobike ride in OC into the Model A Pancake Breakfast on the '15 Reading.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 24, 2019)

Got the 80 klunker out and up to them hills after lunch today


----------



## Rockman9 (Mar 24, 2019)

Headed out camping today and decided to take my mountain bike. It was given to me 2 years ago by the company I work for. I’ve never had it out for a ride before because I like taking cruisers on my trips. So I got off road today and did a little exploring. Turned out to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Miq (Mar 24, 2019)

@Sven That pic of the outdoor Wurlitzer wall at the diner is pretty neat.  Thanks for including it.


----------



## Kstone (Mar 24, 2019)

A cold but fun day with good people





















And now for the best shot of the day




..  and if you zoom in on that picture 




Hehe


----------



## Nashman (Mar 24, 2019)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 970084
> 
> View attachment 970085
> 
> ...



Great scenery. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 24, 2019)

Took few laps around the block on my Flying Ace to try out a different bar/stem combo while trying to finish punch list items to get this one dialed in.




Need a better rear gear than the 18T for the 52T chainring so tried a 20T since I didn't need to add links to the chain.



Hoped it would work since it has my initials stamped in it but will switch to a 22T. Also put the wheel in the truing stand and True Goo in the tube for flat protection. (Stupid goat heads!!) Also installed custom reflectors from Boris!!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 24, 2019)

*KILLER REFLECTORS!!!!!!*


----------



## sccruiser (Mar 24, 2019)

Shakedown sunset ride on the almost finished 41' Roadmaster.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 25, 2019)

Nashman said:


> *KILLER REFLECTORS!!!!!!*




Thanks. Boris did a great job making them. Top quality!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 25, 2019)

Bought this 1980 Cruiser a few months ago from the original owner. Finally got it out for a ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 25, 2019)

I went for a solo ride early on Velvet.
Epic!


----------



## Sven (Mar 25, 2019)

Greetings from Cobb Island , took the '72 out and around Cobb Island.  







The local store

The local bar





Great Ride today !


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 25, 2019)

*Took my 1943 wartime Hawthorne out to a local Ford Model A pancake breakfast with some friends ... great day ... great weather .. Ridden not Hidden  *


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 25, 2019)

Beautiful day to take the 39 Colson Snaptank out for a 12 mile loop on the local Greenway.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 25, 2019)

Picked up this 1966 Panther recently. Still have to totally go through her. She rides nice and the kick back shifts nicely.
Hammerhead


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 25, 2019)

Was out on the 'Cycles Morot' on Saturday; V-CC ride of 25 flat miles from Frilford to Steventon and back.
Outside the old "Dandridge Bros." mill in West Hanney......





I had bottom bracket troubles for 20 miles; the non-drive side cup kept unscrewing itself, allowing the driveside crank to hit the chainstay. I had to keep stopping to tighten it back up.
Here's a few other machines along for the ride.
Dave's 'Tommy Godwin'.....




Adam's '40's 'Rudge'.....




Murray's magical 'Merlin'.....




Out on Sunday on the 'Ciclos Minaco'. The first Wallingford Festival of Cycling "Sofa to Saddle" ride. We're offering nice, gentle training rides to people who haven't ridden a bike for a while, leading up to a ride at the festival in July. That's me on the left with the 10 mile group.....




Around 10 riders turned up and cycled 5 or 10 miles, they loved it!

Today I repaired the 'Cycles Morot'.

Some wonderful photos as always over the last few days; @fordmike65 , that 'Reading' gets lovelier every time I look at it! @Kstone , how does that ninja do that? Incroyable!
Keep riding people.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 25, 2019)

Darren, your friends have sexy bikes - yours, too...



jimbo53 said:


> Beautiful day to take the 39 Colson Snaptank out for a 12 mile loop on the local Greenway.
> 
> View attachment 970446
> 
> View attachment 970447



Greenways are such a brilliant use of flood plains.  SA uses all theirs for sewage pipe and pump routes, city parks, police stations, and greenways connecting them all.
That last part keeps them really safe, as officers rotate through pedal greenway duty.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 25, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> Darren, your friends have sexy bikes - yours, too...
> 
> 
> Greenways are such a brilliant use of flood plains.  SA uses all theirs for sewage pipe and pump routes, city parks, police stations, and greenways connecting them all.
> ...



Cheers Ron,
I think the same could easily be said of your rides also, very cool machines!
_CHAPEAU !  _ to the king of the Alamodome sprints.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Nashman (Mar 25, 2019)

Tim the Skid said:


> Bought this 1980 Cruiser a few months ago from the original owner. Finally got it out for a ride.
> View attachment 970343



Cool, reminds me of my BRC from the 80's. Minty.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 25, 2019)

[yesterday]


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 25, 2019)

[today]


----------



## Nashman (Mar 25, 2019)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> [today]
> 
> View attachment 970571
> 
> ...



WOW!!!!!!  Cool!


----------



## Rockman9 (Mar 25, 2019)

Day 2 in the wild. Went for a ride early this morning and it lasted way longer than I planned. I kept findingtrails to explore. My legs are officially jello now.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 25, 2019)

But if they are lime jello you will still be quite the popular cat! Nice camera work, Rockman!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 25, 2019)

Took a short ride to the meal site on Rosa (excellent meal!) and got home before all the wind.


----------



## MarkKBike (Mar 25, 2019)

It was some nice weather tonight. I did my typical mid summer evening  round trip for the first time this sping season hiting up a few of my favorite photo spots.

The highest lookout near my home:





And some neat vines near a railroad bridge.




A new apartment complex that was under construction last summer. (Still not compleated). Once done it should help out the local buisnesses in a town where nearly 15% of the stores are now closed on its main street. I heard there going to tear that whole section down, and build another new complex like this one. At first I was against the idea, but looking at the sucess of the towns nearby I have changed my mind and think the new developments may help raise my property value.

Eventually one of of these developers is going to want my whole neighborhood, as I'm just two blocks from the train station, and one block north of all this activity right off the main street. I just hope when the time comes I have a choice.

I think that beam of light is just a artifact from the camera and this lamp post, but its pretty much almost pointing to my backyard.




After the first 5 minutes my fingers started to go numb from the chill factor and I thought I made a mistake not wearing gloves, but once the blood got pumping by the time I got home the chilly night was no longer a issue.

Best of all, once I hit the local bike trail I was the only weirdo out there. I did not see a single person until I rode back though town.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Nashman (Mar 25, 2019)

Rockman9 said:


> Day 2 in the wild. Went for a ride early this morning and it lasted way longer than I planned. I kept findingtrails to explore. My legs are officially jello now.
> 
> View attachment 970591
> 
> View attachment 970592



Beautiful pictures!!  Thanks for sharing them!!


----------



## Alexis (Mar 25, 2019)

Just picked this one up for 50 bucks today(missing some parts), rode it as soon as I got it home to see what else it needed.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 25, 2019)

This bike is so much fun.

It is probably illegal.   1929 Westfield / 1896 Everlit.


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Mar 25, 2019)

Took my new '41 DX on a ride around the neighborhood before it got dark.


----------



## mrg (Mar 25, 2019)

WOW, Winter must be over, local car shows started last week, road one of my 78 Spitfire 24s over to check it out tonight


----------



## Miq (Mar 25, 2019)

Fun night ride with my friends Jim and Sarara on the green belt with my 41.  The city controls the flow of water down the green belt through a series of “lakes”. When they release the water from the lake above (behind) these horses, the water shoots out of their mouths and through a series of tunnels below the busy street that runs through here.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 26, 2019)

Well, not riding due to some recent issues that have come up, but here's 2 of mine that I sure want to!


----------



## Sven (Mar 26, 2019)

Alexis said:


> Just picked this one up for 50 bucks today(missing some parts), rode it as soon as I got it home to see what else it needed.
> 
> View attachment 970621
> 
> ...



*NIce Score!*


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 26, 2019)

I left early on the 1934 Flying Cloud to meet @Cory for Coffee and Sunrise.


----------



## Sven (Mar 26, 2019)

Greetings from  Saint Mary's  city! !






The first State House















No Bicycles !




The ship "Maryland Dove" . This picture was taken last August when my brother in law and I visited the here. It was closed today for construction .


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 26, 2019)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> [today]
> 
> View attachment 970571
> 
> ...



Beautiful photos!
Thanks.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 26, 2019)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 970536
> 
> View attachment 970537
> 
> View attachment 970535



When will that snow ever melt!
How much of the year do you have without snow?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 26, 2019)

Taco Tuesday, Tio Flacos, 'thirty-six Electric.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 26, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> When will that snow ever melt!
> How much of the year do you have without snow?



Well, we are at 140% of normal water for this winter, and we won't be riding above 8000 feet in elevation until late July.   So there is really only 5-6 months of no snow here at 7000' elev.  Long winters can be kind of rough on you if cycling.   Don't ride much and instead just switch sports.


----------



## Rockman9 (Mar 26, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> But if they are lime jello you will still be quite the popular cat! Nice camera work, Rockman!




Haha... Thank you.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 26, 2019)

Took my '39 Flying Ace for a cruise to try out the new gearing and a seat that I like from my limited selection. Checked out progress on the west side of the St. Vrain flood recovery. Bike path is still closed on this part.



52x22 gearing is perfect with the 3 speed Nexus hub.

Then jumped on part of the east side of the bike path that is finished from the flood recovery for a while. Weeeeee!! 



Ride back up the hill (again trying out the gearing) along Main St. to swing by Scrumptious for a hand made ice cream in a waffle cone. 



The pig in front gets a new paint job often.



Awesome candy store with hand made ice cream, craft sodas/pop, old school candies, art and crazy novelties like girl squirrel underpants.




Next door is a great book store, Barbed Wire Books. The window is filled with Beatles books and decoration.




Sorry. Didn't get a pic of what's left of the ice cream cone until I got home.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 26, 2019)

Riding on the '47 Huffman Texas Special tonight, on a very nice North Central Texas spring night.


----------



## Miq (Mar 26, 2019)

Late start on the canal. Took the 41 World on a night ride to the soccer fields. 




Crazy headlight ghost images below my saddle at the overpass.  ??


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 27, 2019)

thanks Sven, that was fun

Spring has sprung here, everything is yellow with oak pollen, and I have the allergies to prove it. 
But with a nice work window, got out on the greenway today. 
Bluebonnets, verbena, and bastard cabbage. 



 



Salado marsh goes dry about halfway down the boardwalk, and right at the end of the water, these two ducks were dug in


 


they were a little shy to me, but went about their business



and of course I stopped for BBQ



poppers and ribs


----------



## Sven (Mar 27, 2019)

Took the '72 out and around LaPlata Md. On April 28, 2002 a lot of the town was destroyed or heavily damaged by a F5 tonado.







This must be the bad side of the tracks. Someone stripped this GP9 locomotive



A few pics of the destruction. LaPlata has recovered. The cool old stores are gone, replaced with new mega business types.



At any rate, had a great day for a ride


----------



## Alexis (Mar 27, 2019)

Going out playground hopping with the wife and kiddos!

View attachment 971187


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 27, 2019)

I had a great ride today doing the Balboa Peninsula part of the ride 2 times, with Sunset Beach, at the O.C. line, the farthest north.
50 miles on a 60 pound bike took me awhile; smiling the whole way.





I like to ride my bike off the end of the pathway, into the soft sand to where it stops, climb off leaving it balanced there for the pic.






I still like to pretend I'm flying with the seagulls; riding the up-draft off the cliffs.




Turn-around spot to ride 15 miles back to the tip of Balboa.






$5.00 Spaghetti lunch special at Pizza D'oro HB was perfect.


----------



## Alexis (Mar 27, 2019)

Let's this again(had trouble loading pics),. Going out playground hopping with the kiddos..


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Mar 27, 2019)

*YO TRIP 3 ,
CAN I SEND YOU A SPEEDO,(NOT THE SHORTS)CABLE AND ALL,,SO YOU CAN SHOW US THE MILES YOU PUT ON,AND THE FATS YOU BURN OFF ON ALL YOUR RIDESIF IT AINT DONUTS,,ITS TEX MEX,OR  LUNCH AT PIZZA D oro AND THE PJjays AT LONG BEACH ,EAT,DRINK ,PEDAL HARD,CAUSE,,, DESSERT IS AT HOME WAITINGCANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT PHOTO AT YOU LOCAL RITE AID DRUG STORE,FOR SOME PEMTO BISMOL/UTLRA.KEEP RIDIN TRIP 3 AND YOU TO CORY!!!!ALL THE BEST ,AND HAVE FUN,,ITS ONLY ME ,,FRIENDS
RUDY*


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 27, 2019)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> CAN I SEND YOU A SPEEDO,(NOT THE SHORTS)CABLE AND ALL,,SO YOU CAN SHOW US THE MILES YOU PUT ON



WOW! Thanks Rudy!
One for each of my bikes please; just kidding.
I have a ton of fun riding; I'm glad you like the pics.
Come on down and ride our OC Beaches; it's a blast.
1 more pic: Catalina Island from the Play Ground of NP Elementary.


----------



## Kramai88 (Mar 27, 2019)

Picked this up over the winter. Finally a half way decent day so took it out for the first time. Short ride around the neighborhood 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 27, 2019)

We've had unfit for man and beast wind and rain today. Time for housework.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 27, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> thanks Sven, that was fun
> 
> Spring has sprung here, everything is yellow with oak pollen, and I have the allergies to prove it.
> But with a nice work window, got out on the greenway today.
> ...




It's BACON!


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 27, 2019)

Surprisingly,  today found me riding the 29 Westfield again.

Had to work tonight,  so got to ride this morning.  I love this bike.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 27, 2019)

Took advantage of 70°+ temps and extra daylight to cruise around town for a few hours. Haven't ridden the Felt Bandit for a while so dusted it off, topped off the air pressure, plugged my ears with sweet rock n roll and took off!  This bike is so fun to ride. Need to get more gears on it one day...



Ended up at Rough and Ready park in the NE part of town where Eastside Bike Night meet on Mondays. Think that starts toward the end of May. 




Found a new thrift store opening April 8th!! Yippee!!!




Stopped at Long's Peak Taphouse for a couple pints of stout and a bison burger on the way home from another beautiful Colorado day!


----------



## Miq (Mar 27, 2019)

Late evening ride on the 41.  First run with the prewar dog leg crank I installed today. 

It was dense with the smell of orange blossoms on the canal, and more people than the last few weeks. Still had long stretches of solitude and nearly quiet and darkness between the busy street crossings.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2019)

Great ride early on Velvet.
I met some folks here and there along the path; high-lights of being out there.





End of Balboa peninsula to Patriot Pt. HB and back home is 30 miles today @RUDY CONTRATTI


----------



## Sven (Mar 28, 2019)

Did a Rack & Ride to Piney Point and St. George's Island. Nice ride around the area.







Piney Point Light House







Somewhere off shore is a sunken WWII german U-1150 U boat. It was brought over here after the war, studied then sunk by the US Navy in 1949.


Great weather. Great Ride


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2019)

1939 DELMAR to the bank and around the neighborhoods for fun.


----------



## Miq (Mar 28, 2019)

Another good set on the canal tonight riding the 41.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Mar 28, 2019)

*Took The 1937 SHELBY Badged FLYER to work today,and heard a clatter,so I put it on my new bike stand .a John Deere Backhoe,to check out the problem.Then I had lunch with Buck and Roy,,,,,A pbj,milk and cookies.Then a short ride for a mural photo,,then up to Contratti Field,,where I did a quick drag of the infield(yes thats the name)for this evenings Little League game,,then it was off to give my monthly donation to The Mountain Bike Hall Of Fame,,and then down to my clubhouse for a cold one!!!,*


----------



## Sven (Mar 29, 2019)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Took The 1937 SHELBY Badged FLYER to work today,and heard a clatter,so I put it on my new bike stand .a John Deere Backhoe,to check out the problem.Then I had lunch with Buck and Roy,,,,,A pbj,milk and cookies.Then a short ride for a mural photo,,then up to Contratti Field,,where I did a quick drag of the infield(yes thats the name)for this evenings Little League game,,then it was off to give my monthly donation to The Mountain Bike Hall Of Fame,,and then down to my clubhouse for a cold one!!!,*
> 
> View attachment 971944
> 
> ...


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 29, 2019)

I starter kit riding my sears bike. The chain broke so I went home and grabbed my trusty Typhoon [emoji41]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fattyre (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 29, 2019)

modelcarjedi said:


> I starter kit riding my sears bike. The chain broke so I went home and grabbed my trusty Typhoon [emoji41]View attachment 972144View attachment 972145View attachment 972146View attachment 972147
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





A fine example of why we should have more than one bike!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Finished work early enough for a quick 10 mile spin after a little fettling earlier in the week. 
A beautiful, warmer than usual day for this time of year; the late afternoon sunshine and calm weather was great, as were the unusually patient and courteous commuter drivers.
I guess the sight of me on this brightened their day a little.
'Cycles Morot’, built in Lagny, Seine et Marne, near Paris, France.....








A real joy to ride, happy riding!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> A real joy to ride, happy riding!



Super happy riding the '42 Elgin Tiki Cruiser; any day!











A little over 35 miles today.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 29, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Super happy riding the '42 Elgin Tiki Cruiser; any day!
> View attachment 972205View attachment 972206View attachment 972207View attachment 972208View attachment 972209
> A little over 35 miles today.



Your smiles and miles always brighten my day!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Your smiles and miles always brighten my day!



Thank you Darren @dnc1  Your posts from that "side of the pond" are always a treat to behold.
Tom @fattyre I dig this C-model.
I want to know how many teeth on front ring? Rear cog?
Is the frame original paint from the factory? I can't remember seeing "scallops" on a C model.
What is its badge? Tall Frame curved down-tube? Mead?
How far did you go??
Sorry for so many questions; but you gave us nothing.


----------



## Miq (Mar 29, 2019)

Checking in from AZ. Afternoon canal ride to Corbell Park. The head wind made the flat canal into an uphill on the ride to the park, but the downhill ride back took 1/2 the time.  The people on the multigear bikes were bummed they could barely overtake me coming home. 





10 mi 1hr total.


----------



## Stanley (Mar 29, 2019)

Lindy is on the road. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Mar 29, 2019)

Took my DX on a ride to Plante's Ferry park this afternoon.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2019)

I left early on the Elgin Tiki Cruiser to light up the path to the end of the peninsula.
The man delivering 2 newspapers out of his Tacoma, let me throw a couple to the porch.
There was a free pancake breakfast in Costa Mesa at 7:30, so I rode a ways on Harbor Blvd.; like I'm invisible.
The moon-rise is about 3 hours ahead of sun-rise right now; 1st pic is 6-ish at PCH and the SA Rivertrail.









This is not where I had breakfast; it was at the corner; where the light turned red.


----------



## Duchess (Mar 30, 2019)

Beaver den and dam on the property. We had to get a beaver guy (not his college nickname) to come out and cheat the dam as the other side of the pond was starting to get too high. Rode down with the idea of towing the kayak back, but realized I needed a tow bar to extend off the rack to keep the bow off the tire.






Kayaked out to another beaver den in the middle of the pond, but they work nights, so I think they were sleeping (or it's their summer house).


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2019)

I rode my bike to my mom's house to take her in her car to an appointment.
Elgin was still close to the door.


----------



## Miq (Mar 30, 2019)

Great nature pics @Duchess and fun double ride day pics @tripple3 !!  

Long ride today on the canal to the Riparian Preserve on the 41.  Great day here for a ride and there were tons of people in spots.  The Riparian Preserve is amazing and I’d never been there before.  Tons of plants and animals in the middle of the city.  No motorized vehicles allowed and biking is encouraged.  I got some nice shots of the ride and the nature.  The rain has done amazing things here this spring.

Fisheye fun at the tracks.
















Even caught a few good pics of butterflies.  So hard to get a good shot with a phone and an insect that never sits still. 







Hedgehog Cactus are starting to go nuts!





On the way home I ran into the Tempe Tour bike gang.



Nice to see so many kids on bikes.  There were lots more than this shot.

17 miles  -  3 hours


----------



## burrolalb (Mar 30, 2019)

Swing bike and put together spaceliner





Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miq (Mar 30, 2019)

@burrolalb  neat Spaceliner.  Soo Low


----------



## burrolalb (Mar 31, 2019)

Miq said:


> @burrolalb neat Spaceliner. Soo Low



Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Mar 31, 2019)

Miq said:


> Great nature pics @Duchess and fun double ride day pics @tripple3 !!
> 
> Long ride today on the canal to the Riparian Preserve on the 41.  Great day here for a ride and there were tons of people in spots.  The Riparian Preserve is amazing and I’d never been there before.  Tons of plants and animals in the middle of the city.  No motorized vehicles allowed and biking is encouraged.  I got some nice shots of the ride and the nature.  The rain has done amazing things here this spring.
> 
> ...



*Excellent close up nature shots!! *I agree as well, nice seeing kids riding their bikes.


----------



## Miq (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks @Sven !!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2019)

Sunrise ride with @Cory on Elgin again.


----------



## petritl (Mar 31, 2019)

A cool windy 21mile ride on the Mercian.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 31, 2019)

Got the Colson out in the neighborhood at 7000 feet of elev.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Mar 31, 2019)

*56 Western Flyer - 56 Ford Thunderbird*

at the Antique Auto Show    Downtown Venice today


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miq (Mar 31, 2019)

@Kickstand3 Nice train light on that beautiful bike!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm home now from riding to church, then down to the end of the peninsula, turn around and ride to the HB pier, then back to Tio Flaco's in FV for food.
This was my birthday week and I got to ride every day; as much as I wanted to.
I looked back at my posts: over 250 miles in 7 days! What a Week!
I'm still on the Tiki Cruiser; honkin' my triple horn.













It's starting to get crowded down here; see ya next time.


----------



## Cory (Mar 31, 2019)

1973 Raleigh on the Santa Ana river trail at sunrise today. 















Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 31, 2019)

Well, I took the white walls off my 78 Huffy to put on my brides new Elgin.  So I put a new set of Goodyear cruiser tires on it, they handle pretty well.  They had them on clearance at the walmart, 5 dollars a tire.   They suck to mount by the way.

I had to take it for a ride, it was out of the bike barn for the day.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 31, 2019)

As for that Elgin...

Picked up this little lady yesterday for my bride.   It is a really comfortable, sweet riding bicycle.   1941 Elgin Deluxe Sport.









These tires will only be temporary, I need to get a set of John's royal chains for it.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 31, 2019)

and still managed to have time to go for a spin on the 29 Westy.


----------



## Miq (Mar 31, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> This was my birthday week and I got to ride every day; as much as I wanted to.
> I looked back at my posts: over 250 miles in 7 days! What a Week!
> I'm still on the Tiki Cruiser; honkin' my triple



You rock @tripple3   That’s a ton of miles and a ton of smiles you collected. Happy B-Day!  

@Cory those are sweet pics man. Always catching some good light!

@piercer_99 your lady is a lucky gal. Nice score. 

Standard set on the canal tonight. Out to the overpass and back on the 41.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 31, 2019)

Talewinds said:


> Not the usual cup of tea here but this old school BMX came through the door at the bike shop yesterday. I wanted to shoot this guy a serious offer on the spot, but when he said his parents had bought him the bike back in the 80's I knew there was no prying it away from him. I rode it though!!!
> 
> View attachment 575092



nice bike, but did you ride it before or after you adjusted that sloppy loose chain?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 31, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> *39 Crusader*
> 
> I mounted these tires I picked up at Vets swap meet Sunday. They ride really smooth. View attachment 166361View attachment 166362
> 
> ...



I really like those tires. I have got to find a pair or two for my can can projects.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 31, 2019)

[QUOTE="Miq, post:

Standard set on the canal tonight. Out to the overpass and back on the 41.  View attachment 973672View attachment 973674[/QUOTE]

@Miq 
Man, you are doing some serious canal rides! Where are you located and what's the 41?  It's been years since I played along the canal banks and the last time was in 75 when the Scottsdale PD rudely interrupted our after work skim boarding fun in the Arizona Canal. We stated off just south of Indian Bend at the wash and went all the way down to McDonald, turned around and headed back. We were working on the Timber Bridge Inn later called the Radison Resort off Indian Bend right at the wash and after work we hit the canal. The resort is gone now, torn down and replaced with a bunch of Condos.


----------



## Miq (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi @GTs58 !  I'm down in Chandler hitting the Western Canal (yellow on map below).  The Western is very developed now, with much of what I ride paved.  There are even solar powered night lights for parts.  You also liked my pics from the new Indian Bend wash with the giant horses, when I rode there the other night.  You are right about how much that part of town has changed.  That wash used to be a mess every time it rained.  Stranded motorists etc...  You've been here a couple decades longer than me but I've seen this place develop a ton over the last 25 yrs.  For better and worse.  I used to ride on the canal starting S of Indian Bend too back in the early 90's.  Great part of town.

One of coolest things I learned about the canals here (there are over 130 miles of canals) is that they are basically built on top of the ancient Native American canals used to irrigate the valley to grow crops over 700 years ago.  Here's a pic from a trip to the Science Museum with the kids on spring break:




The 41 is my grandfather's 1941 New World (BFG badged).  It's been rolling nicely since I restored it this spring and started riding it.  Gotta take advantage of the good temps now!!!  In a few weeks it will be only late night rides for me...


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 31, 2019)

Got my daughters, son in laws,and granddaughter out on a few of my bikes.was a beautiful day.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 31, 2019)

Miq said:


> Hi @GTs58 !  I'm down in Chandler hitting the Western Canal (yellow on map below).  The Western is very developed now, with much of what I ride paved.  There are even solar powered night lights for parts.  You also liked my pics from the new Indian Bend wash with the giant horses when I rode there the other night.  You are right about how much that part of town has changed.  That wash used to be a mess every time it rained.  Stranded motorists etc...  You've been here a couple decades longer than me but I've seen this place develop a ton over the last 25 yrs.  For better and worse.
> 
> One of coolest things I learned about the canals here (there are over 130 miles of canals) is that they are basically built on top of the ancient Native American canals used to irrigate the valley to grow crops over 700 years ago.  Here's a pic from a trip to the Science Museum with the kids on spring break:
> View attachment 973771
> The 41 is my grandfather's 1941 New World (BFG badged).  It's been rolling nicely since I restored it this spring and started riding it.  Gotta take advantage of the good temps now!!!  In a few weeks it will be only late night rides for me...




Glad to see you're taking advantage of the canal trails and putting that 41 back to good use! Back in the day, 64-68, I used to ride the canal banks on my 64 Varsity and the canal roads were not so forgiving then, plus they were prohibited with no trespassing signs. I'd go up Horne, it stopped before Brown Rd, and then dirt till we hit the gates where the South Canal splits off into the Tempe and Consolidated. I rode those three canals all around Mesa and Lehi. At that time we also BMX'd our Varsitys in the what is now called the Park of Canals. They were a bunch of old Hohokam and Mormon ditches being somewhat used as a dump but the ditches had bike paths and we'd spend hours riding there. I find it funny that today the canals are set up for public recreation when years ago they frowned on anyone trespassing. Thanks for posting pictures of all your rides, I'm really enjoying them!


----------



## mrg (Mar 31, 2019)

The Circle City ride is not for a couple of weeks but was in the area. I think this 36 ( A with only 3 numbers ) CWC bent tank is coming apart to build a different Klunker so the frame & tank ( early also with  stamped patent numbers ) here in parts for sale.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 31, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Got my daughters, son in laws,and granddaughter out on a few of my bikes.was a beautiful day. View attachment 973783




Wow, a Family reunion! Should have used a stand and set a delay on the shoot so Wifey and the baby could have been in the family shot. Nice picture buddy!


----------



## Miq (Mar 31, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Back in the day, 64-68, I used to ride the canal banks on my 64 Varsity and the canal roads were not so forgiving then, plus they were prohibited with no trespassing signs. I'd go up Horne, it stopped before Brown Rd, and then dirt till we hit the gates where the South Canal splits off into the Tempe and Consolidated. I rode those three canals all around Mesa and Lehi. At that time we also BMX'd our Varsitys in the what is now called the Park of Canals.




You've logged some serious miles on these canals too for sure GT!  Thanks for sharing your history of the valley w me.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 1, 2019)

One if my best friends, his girlfriend and another good friend came to visit and ride yesterday.




John took my Kustom Kruiser Roadster, our friend took my Felt Bandit chopper, his girlfriend on my Shelby Traveler and I took my Flying Ace through the cemetery on our way to McIntosh Lake.



Stopped for a break before a lap around the lake. 



Then we had ice cream at Scrumptious to recover from a beautiful Colorado day with friends!


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 1, 2019)

Looks like a great day


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 1, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Looks like a great day




It was indeed!!


----------



## Sven (Apr 1, 2019)

Decided to take the Suburban out early, before running some errands downtown. 




Rode around the checking out the Bradford Pear trees in the neighborhood. They are pretty but very fragile at a certain height. One good storm and these trees pretty much split in half.




Short but a good ride today.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hey there all readers and gazers of pics. I pulled the 1935 Velvet out in the dark to carry "Light For All" on my regular OC Beach Ride.
I was cruising along humming the Hawaii 5.0 tune when The Sun rolled up on me; asked if she could ride along. I smiled my big cheeky grin and said, "sure".
She said, We've been watching you ride, and love the Beam that you carry, and would like you to ride more often if you'd like.
I rode to the bridge at Bolsa Chica and thought about turning around when she asked, "Where I wanted my regular route to be?".
"Well then, let's make it the OC Line at the water tower in Sunset Beach," I replied out loud.
I sat there on the beach and thanked the Sun for allowing me to be a service rider carrying "Light for All".
Enjoy the Ride!




In the above pic there is the waning crescent moon rising about 1 1/2 hours before the sun.


----------



## Miq (Apr 1, 2019)

Nice night on the canal. Took the 1941 New World to the power plant.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2019)

Rode around beautiful Santa Barbara this past Saturday.


----------



## Miq (Apr 1, 2019)

@fordmike65 Is that Mexican street corn?  Looks killer.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2019)

Miq said:


> @fordmike65 Is that Mexican street corn?  Looks killer.



So good! They don't come around our neighborhood, but I remember they did where I grew up. What a delicious treat!


----------



## mrg (Apr 1, 2019)

Rode over to check out some cars at the Monday night Car Show


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2019)

Rode the Elgin Tiki Cuiser out to meet @Cory for sunrise.
A bit of wind this morning; a lovely day I'm sure.









Cory went home to work and I rode the wind to the cliffs past Patriot point; 30 mile round trip.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 2, 2019)

Yep, I have no problem riding a girl's bike.


----------



## Miq (Apr 2, 2019)

Left a little earlier and caught more of the tail end of the peak of the set tonight.  Out to the Power Plant again on the canal riding the 1941 World.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 2, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> *39 Crusader*
> 
> I mounted these tires I picked up at Vets swap meet Sunday. They ride really smooth. View attachment 166361View attachment 166362
> 
> ...



I really like those tires. Wish i could locate a pair for my Can Can project. Enjoy the ride. mark. Oh and you might want to flip your front tire around so the treads run the same way. just saying.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 2, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Yep, I have no problem riding a girl's bike.
> 
> View attachment 974490
> 
> ...



I have quite a few girls bikes. some of my nicer ones that i have are what my girl friend calls "gwheels bikes"!!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I really like those tires. I have got to find a pair or two for my can can projects.





razinhellcustomz said:


> I really like those tires. Wish i could locate a pair for my Can Can project. Enjoy the ride. mark. *Oh and you might want to flip your front tire around so the treads run the same way.* just saying.



Hey there  @razinhellcustomz thanks for looking real close at those beauties.
I moved those wheels and tires to the Packard 4 years ago and rode the heck out of them.
The tires show "direction" to mount that way for front opposite direction of rear; maybe for "traction" or pushing away the water and/or dirt when rolling.
I'm pretty sure they're not made anymore so keep looking.





Enjoy the ride. mark


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2019)

30 miles on 1934 Flying Cloud.
@Cory met me for the 1st part; sunrise.

















Breakfast was "Possibly the World's Greatest Chili-Cheese Omelet" at Charlie's Chili, Newport Pier.
I order it every time I go there because I like Ortega green chilis.


----------



## Sven (Apr 3, 2019)

Across the river is the George Washington Parkway at Fort Hunt park, VA



One of many batteries found 


The lighthouse


The Potomac River with the Woodrow Wilson Bridge in the far back ground



The Cherry trees are in full blossom. 




Officers quarters




The old base commissary





Great weather and day for a ride


----------



## Miq (Apr 3, 2019)

@Sven Great pics and blossoms!! thanks!


----------



## fattyre (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2019)

1936 Clipper to pick up tonights movie.







I really dig this double-bar roadster with 3190 miles on it's original odometer on the front wheel.
And it's blue!


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 3, 2019)

Miq said:


> Slapped the macro lens on the phone and took a ride on the canal looking for wild flowers on the 41 New World.
> View attachment 968102
> 
> This is a banner year for this stuff in AZ since we have had several recent heavy rains.  I found quite a bit of flowers and headed too far off the pavement into a wash to get the final pic of the vibrant red flower below.  Ended up nursing a flat rear tire all the way home.
> ...



Is this the canal between sunnyslope and 19th ave? I used to skateboard down the path...... Sometimes at night. Kinda kreepy and always had a distinct smell. I think i have seen several of your posts here and did not realize it was phoenix. I heard people used to swim in it in the 70s   you'd have to be crazy to swim there now.


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 3, 2019)

Rode the custom.... I call her Mod... To the park today with the kiddo. Maybe some superglue would keep the bars from shifting forward and backwards.  Doubt it though.  Gotta get my 5 year old off training wheels. She'll say '' maybe when I'm 6''


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 3, 2019)

went for spin around the block......with a new wheel set ........


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 3, 2019)

Well, this one isn't as old as my bikes..

I put a new set of tires on my oldest grandsons bike, and had to make sure it was 'safe' for him to ride. 





Rode my 29 Westfield after though.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 3, 2019)

Hobo Bill said:


> went for spin around the block......with a new wheel set ........
> 
> View attachment 975087
> 
> View attachment 975088



are those velocity blunts?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 3, 2019)

Hopped on the Arch Frame Ranger for a spirited ride to explore flood recovery on the west side of town and bike path along the St. Vrain. The bridge in the background is Main Street.




More reconstruction with retaining walls etc. The bridge in the background is the bridge I was on in the previous pic.




A little further down the path conveniently swings by Left Hand Brewing world headquarters. Tasting room in the background. And everything in the next pic across the street.








Next down the path is another cool little park with a pond. This is a great place for kids to have some fun!! The pond was built as part of the flood control in the future as well.

Then you go under the new bridge and there's a dispensary right off the path. Cars are going across the new bridge that I use every day to get to work.








Along the trail before getting to Rogers Grove.



This pic was taken near the spot where the city's sound stage is set up for an event called Rhythm on the River. A long weekend of music and art!  The white building in the distance in the middle of this pic is Boulder County Fairgrounds.



Everything in the pic is the fairgrounds.


Then jumped on streets on the way back. Went past Bootstrap Brewing.




A few blocks later I flew by Wibby Brewing. Was going to stop for a pint but had a UPS truck hot on my arse! The Mead has a big gear and I was topped out trying to stay ahead of him. It was fun!!




Almost forgot. Saw a raccoon flipping rocks to find something good to eat along the path.


----------



## Miq (Apr 3, 2019)

Canal ride tonight.


Out to the Power Plant again riding my 41 New World.


----------



## mrg (Apr 3, 2019)

Went over to see if the Wednesday nite car show had started yet ( NO ) but the food trucks & DJ go year round !, I guess they set up in a different parking lot every night.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 3, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Hey there  @razinhellcustomz thanks for looking real close at those beauties.
> I moved those wheels and tires to the Packard 4 years ago and rode the heck out of them.
> The tires show "direction" to mount that way for front opposite direction of rear; maybe for "traction" or pushing away the water and/or dirt when rolling.
> I'm pretty sure they're not made anymore so keep looking.
> ...



Man you are a true man about town. Any body that can get away with riding your packard into the store is alright by me. As far as the tires go , i think their still being made. I found some on the hutchinson web site but can't seem to get info on how to order them. I'll try again tomorrow. later .


----------



## Miq (Apr 4, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Is this the canal between sunnyslope and 19th ave? I used to skateboard down the path...... Sometimes at night. Kinda kreepy and always had a distinct smell. I think i have seen several of your posts here and did not realize it was phoenix. I heard people used to swim in it in the 70s   you'd have to be crazy to swim there now.



Ha you're right @Balloonoob that there are creepy sections of the canal and weird smells, especially at night near the industrial areas.    I'm nowhere near 19th Ave.  I'm down in Chandler riding on the Western Canal.  The Power Plant is the Kyrene Generating Station down by Ken McDonald golf course if you're familiar with that. 

Swimming in the canals would be nuts now.  I see all kinds of creatures in there.


----------



## Miq (Apr 4, 2019)

@Mr. Monkeyarms Looks like a sweet ride you took.  The sky in the sound stage area pic is great!  Left Hand Milk Stout is pretty delicious.  Wish I was there to ride over for a pint.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 4, 2019)

Miq said:


> View attachment 975288
> 
> @Mr. Monkeyarms Looks like a sweet ride you took.  The sky in the sound stage area pic is great!  Left Hand Milk Stout is pretty delicious.  Wish I was there to ride over for a pint.




Thanks Miq! Wish you were there too! I do like the Milk Stout. One of my faves! 




This is a pic of the portable sound stage that belongs to the City of Longmont. They put on free concerts during the summer that are a lot of fun! (Set up in the middle of the intersection of 4th Ave. & Kimbark St. In this pic. About 4 blocks from my home) It's basically a big metal box that uses hydraulics to transform into a stage that can be set up anywhere. This location is lined with food trucks, bouncy castle, hula hoops, and plenty of micro brewers and a bike valet!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 4, 2019)

mrg said:


> Went over to see if the Wednesday nite car show had started yet ( NO ) but the food trucks & DJ go year round !, I guess they set up in a different parking lot every night.View attachment 975212
> View attachment 975211
> 
> View attachment 975210




I would be right on the white trucks tail(pun intended) wherever it went! Love your Stingray!


----------



## Rockman9 (Apr 4, 2019)

After getting the hand brake back together and working properly I took the ‘50 Black Phantom for a ride around the neighborhood. After 69 years it still rides great.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2019)

I left in the dark again to do the OC Beach ride on Velvet.
Electrical power is in the air; feel it energize....









It was a pretty strong head-wind to get here; a super-fun ride south, so I kept going all the way back to the end again.
I had the same breakfast as yesterday except I substituted french fries for the hash browns; I loves Fries.






Just over 40 miles today.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 4, 2019)

Rode the 40 twin with @jimbo53 and his 39 colson!


----------



## Miq (Apr 4, 2019)

@DonChristie Hard to be the first person to post after that pic.  That’s amazing.

Took my ride on the 41 World to the Kyrene Generating Station a little later than usual; after sun set. 





Hit the soccer practice and also took a pic of one of my favorite spots on the ride.



One of the many “Blue Light” corners, but this one feels isolated, and like you are in another world since the blue light dominates the ambient light and there isn’t a roadway cross through at this corner of the path.  You can barely see the ghostly image of the tree behind the top of the light.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2019)

Awesome, epic day on the Elgin Tiki Cruiser.
Same route as usual; but more back-and forths.
















My foot-prints with shoes out, bare-foot back.











Great Mex has cheap tacos on Tuesday and Friday; SCORE!









I rode back to the HB Pier for the 3rd time today, to top it off at over 60+ miles.
I'm gonna eat a Mint IT'S IT now.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2019)

Rode down for a couple cold ones at my favorite local brewery.


----------



## Demzie (Apr 6, 2019)

Sped Man said:


> Rode my Elgin Twin Bar with its suicide shifter around town today. View attachment 849918



I would LOVE to see more of this bike, when you've time. I've only seen the one ad with the rear wheel Suicide Shifter, but never an actual one. Very very cool!

Erin


----------



## Sven (Apr 6, 2019)

Demzie said:


> I would LOVE to see more of this bike, when you've time. I've only seen the one ad with the rear wheel Suicide Shifter, but never an actual one. Very very cool!
> 
> Erin



I second that request


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 6, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Out on 'Inconnu' this afternoon, riding through the South Oxfordshire lanes.....


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 6, 2019)

Rode around the old part of town for a couple of hours after work on the Flying Ace yesterday with some easy listening in the queue. Bands like Van Halen, Tom Petty, Soundgarden, Rush, Pantera, etc. 
Stopped by Roosevelt Park which is in the center of town.



The pavillion there houses an ice skating rink during the winter. One of our crews will be moving it all out to be stored for the summer. The soundstage is placed where the trailer is for concerts during the summer.



This is also where we meet every Wednesday night, mid-May through September for Longmont Bike Night. This year will be the 16th year. It's on Facebook if you care to take a look. I think they have stats for how many miles have been ridden, number of people, etc. over the years. Good family fun!








Stopped at Wibby Brewing for a Coffee Double Dunkel and some carnitas street tacos from Summit Tacos.   Then ride around a little more before getting home after dark.


----------



## oimakoi (Apr 6, 2019)

My wife and i rode these babies around town. 
(Greetings from the Philippines)


----------



## Sven (Apr 6, 2019)

I took the "Vette" out on the Three Notch Trail today, after the fog lifted. Stopped by the pharmacy to pick up a prescription. 





The Cherry Blossoms are at their peak. Who needs to travel to DC and deal with that mess.











I stopped by Lighthouse and got of all things..Gator Ade



Ran into my buddy Wade halfway, on his new "Fireman's Special" stretch frame.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2019)

Sven said:


> I took the "Vette" out on the Three Notch Trail today, after the fog lifted. Stopped by the pharmacy to pick up a prescription.
> View attachment 976396View attachment 976395
> The Cherry Blossoms are at their peak. Who needs to travel to DC and deal with that mess.
> View attachment 976397View attachment 976402View attachment 976394
> ...



Looks like Spring has definitely Sprung!


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 6, 2019)

Woke up to stormy weather,  it was supposed to rain most of the day.




Surprise!

Big break in the weather,  sun is out, and the 29 Westfield has mud guards.  First time on a dirt road though.  Probably the last time also.


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 6, 2019)

Today I took out one of my off brand budget bikes. I purchased it sometime last year for just a few dollars, and after getting it home I found it to be so similar in geometry and ride characteristics to my schwinn le tour I had to pick just one of them. (Who ever designed this one must have used the Le tour as a template). I figured the le tour would pull in more dollars in a sale, so this is the one that stayed home. It was also in much nicer cosmetic condition. I made a post awhile back comparing the two of them.

It got the call for this evenings ride.








I'm not trying to say its the same, but similar enough to just keep one of them. Condition also played a role in the final decision. Not much has yet been done to it,  The rear brake cable still has a crack that was wrapped in some electrical tape, the tires were pumped up, and some lube got put on the chain. Today it got a spray down with the hose. Its basically a buy / pump/ go purchase that is still cruising on crusty tires.

This le tour is not mine, but I had a very similar model, (mine was more beat up). Hopefully others may also see the similarities, and not just think I'm nuts.
https://i.pinimg.com/originals/5e/8a/fd/5e8afd7a1c1940e1c2d48c9bd64ddc9f.jpg


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 6, 2019)

The weather has held nicely today, so I took the 1948 Rocket out for a bit.




Then when I got home, I had to put Karen's 41 Elgin back in the garage,  after a ride around the neighborhood.  







Of course, to get the Rocket out,  I have to move the Elgin and the Westy, so another ride on the Westy.  All is well, the boys like the sexy new girl.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 6, 2019)

Rode to local pony keg for a Six pack of Budweiser!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2019)

I rode DELMAR to return last nights movie.









I pedaled to the top of the parking structure for the fun ride down.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 6, 2019)

Rode the Shelby Rex on a beautiful spring day in Denver.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 7, 2019)

Short little neighborhood ride on the Burgundy 53 New World.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 7, 2019)

Rode the Deluxe Hornet to the golf course. Then took my dog for a few laps around the yard. He loves riding with me.


















Hammerhead


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 7, 2019)

I borrowed my sons recently completed ‘51 today. The first time I’ve ridden a bike with a Bendix kickback hub since the 1970s.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2019)

I rode the Elgin Tiki Cruiser down to the Balboa Pier and then to the Cyclone Coaster Ride in Long Beach.









"I don't always stop at red lights, but when I do, I take a picture of my bike."


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 7, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I rode the Elgin Tiki Cruiser down to the Balboa Pier and then to the Cyclone Coaster Ride in Long Beach.
> View attachment 976932View attachment 976933View attachment 976934View attachment 976935View attachment 976936



Dude, you are going to ride the wheels off of that bike.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 7, 2019)

Having bbq today, pulled pork. Rode into town to get cole slaw from the chicken express.   The sheep were enjoying the weather,  and looks like they are having a chicken swap up at the feed store next weekend.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 7, 2019)

Gorgeous Sunday here in Warren RI!


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 7, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I rode the Elgin Tiki Cruiser down to the Balboa Pier and then to the Cyclone Coaster Ride in Long Beach.
> View attachment 976932View attachment 976933View attachment 976934View attachment 976935View attachment 976936



Damn! Five tacos! Thanks for the pics.hopefully im there next month.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2019)

I took the 1941 Schwinn, Super Deluxe Autocycle, up to the Cyclone Coaster meet.
It’s hard to imagine @tripple3 riding all the way there and back each month.
That guy gets the perpetual who rode the farthest award.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2019)

Rode the crusty tall Iver and lovely ladies Huffman with the Cyclone Coasters this beautiful Sunday.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 7, 2019)

Took Hexbert for a local spin. Almost done.


----------



## COB (Apr 7, 2019)

Had to make my flat tire round again before I could ride this evening.


----------



## Tomato John (Apr 7, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Rode the crusty tall Iver and lovely ladies Huffman with the Cyclone Coasters this beautiful Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 977105
> 
> ...





fordmike65 said:


> Rode the crusty tall Iver and lovely ladies Huffman with the Cyclone Coasters this beautiful Sunday.
> Man that Huffman is something ...... sweet
> View attachment 977105
> 
> ...


----------



## ballooney (Apr 7, 2019)

It has been weeks since we pedaled but managed to escape for a bit today. Came across a killer ‘52 Buick too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miq (Apr 8, 2019)

@rollfaster I like seeing more World pics.  Sweet!

@ballooney Good color car with your bike!

@tripple3 Your constant motion on two wheels is inspiring.  

I rode Grandpa’s 41 New World 17 miles out and back on the canal to the AZ Mills mall.  Took my clip on macro lense and saw some interesting stuff.



Lots of big carp in the canal right now.  Many were over 12”.  



Saw this bird fishing for smaller ones.



The ocotillo, and agave are starting to blossom.  


The ocotillo blossoms have a really strange structure, fitting for a plant that is so bizarrely adapted to the desert.



Those two plants were alive with all kinds of insects.  I managed to catch a good pic of this fly’s color changing metallic green body.  Try matching that on your frame.  


Also found a patch of Beavertail and cholla cactus that were starting to bloom.






When I got home my kids were freaked out that I rode my bike all the way to the Lego Discovery Center and back.


----------



## frank 81 (Apr 8, 2019)

67 In St. Bonifacius MN Today, Good day for a Test ride on my 39 C Model.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2019)

@Cory sent me a text to see if I was riding; yes; soon.
"I'm having a hard time deciding between Elgin and Velvet."
Cory text Elgin; so I rode it again.











we went to both piers in NP, then I rode on from the River Trail to Sunset Beach.














I stopped in to give Mom hugs and hang-out for a bit before heading back home.
Another great ride along the OC Beaches.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Dude, you are going to ride the wheels off of that bike.




I have worn out the bottom bracket on this bike before.
I really don't do well with maintenance.


birdzgarage said:


> Damn! Five tacos! Thanks for the pics.hopefully im there next month.



I had a hard time finishing that pile.
I think the cook recognizes me and is "Hookin' me up".



cyclingday said:


> It’s hard to imagine @tripple3 riding all the way there and back each month.
> That guy gets the perpetual who rode the farthest award.



Anybody is welcome to ride with me. I miss @Hippie Mike 
Most often lately it is Jim @Jimmy V , comes out from Michigan to Enjoy the Ride.



Miq said:


> @tripple3 Your constant motion on two wheels is inspiring.



Thank you. I hope to inspire others.
The more I ride, the more I love it.
I move along; but often I'm weaving back and forth, carving like a long-boarder, honkin' my horn and smiling at everybody I see.
I got the call to work tomorrow, so I will ride my bike to the shop shining "Light for All". 
Looking forward to my ride home after work.



1st pic of this mornings ride.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 8, 2019)

Another horrible day here in the oside, Cali! Decided to take out the mystery machine for a burn..... not to bad for a shabby never seen before Mead badged and stamped paint holder!! LoL Suns out here and the buns were out!!!











Sorry fellas, no bun shots.....in another thread...ha


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 8, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I have worn out the bottom bracket on this bike before.
> I really don't do well with maintenance.
> 
> I had a hard time finishing that pile.
> ...





I miss riding Huntington / Sunset Beaches.  I lived right off of Goldenwest and PCH for a lot of years after high school, my old Huffy Good Vibrations logged many miles in that stretch.

First time I ever saw someone get a DUI on a bike was on the north side of the pier.  









This is how it looked, well in much better shape when I came out to Texas.  Then I had my accident and couldn't ride for about 8 years and it went to hell.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 8, 2019)

Rode this today, because I have put it up for sale.


----------



## Sven (Apr 8, 2019)

Rode 17 miles on the Three Notch right before the big rains hit





This is a trail sign picture showing one of the " locomotives" used on the line. A truck with a flat car built around it.
It would be a unique kitbash project in HO scale.






Stopped by the library to fill up my water jug



Whistle marker - woo woo



Reserved parking for the Amish



Real horse power...Amish farmer discing the field




Great ride. Great that I beat the rains just in time


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 8, 2019)

After selling one this weekend, I had to pick out the next one I'm going to try and move out. I selected the one that least fit my current needs and interests. I waxed the paint, and performed a spring time lube / tune up.  Once that was done I gave it one last night spin to make sure everything was going to be good for whoever is going to be its next owner.

A 90s era Pepsi Point Bike.










I also checked the bike registry. Thats something I always do now before both purchasing and listing. Last year after a buyer and I agreed to a sale, the buyer pulled out a badge. Luckily everything checked out, but before that happened I was not as carefull in validation before a purchase and also a listing.

The best thing to do is is check it before you buy it. I never once found one yet that I was intersted in that was also listed as stolen.  But when you find bikes at flea markets craigslist, and garrage sales like I do. Its definately something you should always check, as you may not have a receipt to prove your innocence if you find yourself in a similar situation I encountered.


----------



## Miq (Apr 8, 2019)

Nice late sunset on the canal tonight.  Kept turning around to see how it was progressing.





Grandpa’s 1941 New World Tourist


----------



## mrg (Apr 8, 2019)

Went over to ck out the cool cars this evening


----------



## Sven (Apr 9, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Gorgeous Sunday here in Warren RI!
> 
> View attachment 976994
> 
> ...



I'm hoping to make it back to Rhode Island to finish the East Bay Trail from Warren to Providence this fall ( early October ). My brother-in- law, Bill started late in the afternoon from Warrren, riding to Bristol.Then we stopped to have some refreshments at the Beach House. When we hit the trail , daylight was almost done. We had to catch the Block Island ferry in the morning.

Would like to do the Eastern trail in Maine as well.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 9, 2019)

Just WOW!


fordmike65 said:


> Rode the crusty tall Iver and lovely ladies Huffman with the Cyclone Coasters this beautiful Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 977105


----------



## tryder (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 9, 2019)

Western Flyer HD to and from the shop for work.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 9, 2019)

Took this out 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 9, 2019)

Rode the new '38 Roadmaster today.


----------



## fattyre (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 9, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Rode the new '38 Roadmaster today.View attachment 977876



does appear to have delta fire fly rear reflector...KOOL


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 9, 2019)

"Warm before the storm" ride on my Sears Collegiate rat.



78° today when the norm is 60°! 
Tomorrow brings rain, strong wind, rain turning to snow by the evening commute.




Spent a couple hours riding around town and had a blast! Love riding this bike....


----------



## Miq (Apr 9, 2019)

Sunset on the canal riding the 41 World.  Kyrene Generating Plant with South Mountain behind.


----------



## Rockman9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Took my Black Phantom out for a fancy dinner at La Sonic.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 10, 2019)

modelcarjedi said:


> Took this out View attachment 977822View attachment 977823
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





saladshooter said:


> Rode the new '38 Roadmaster today.View attachment 977876



Cool as.......guys!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 10, 2019)

Today I rode the 'Cycles Morot' on my regular commute route to work and back.
Glad to say that the bottom bracket repair seems to be working well.
Just after sunrise, near Rokemarsh......





Along the Berrick Road, the "Blackthorn" blossom is almost over.....




Nipped into town after work, picked a birthday card for my mum (celebrating her 77th. tomorrow). Rode this recent gift for the first time; a 1953 BSA 'Golden Wings', I have the honour of being the second custodian of this fine machine.
A classic lightweight (531 frame) with some lovely period quirkiness, look closely at the gearing on the rear wheel!
Bonkers, but it works well.....








Loving it already! And now no hill is beyond me, well not in this part of the world at least, lol.


----------



## Tomato John (Apr 10, 2019)

Weather finally cleared up so I slipped out at lunch break and took a spin around the neighborhood.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2019)

*Everyone Knows its Windy*
Western Flyer HD rides all conditions.
It's good to be home again.









There's always a song running in my mind when I ride.


----------



## nick1985 (Apr 10, 2019)

I took these two out today with a friend. The 20" is a 1970's Australian bicycle by a company called Malvern Star.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 10, 2019)

Packed up the truck and headed South and West towards Cali for the spring weather.   Stopped in the Virgin River Gorge at Cedar Pocket campground to bag camp and did a short loop on the hiking trail before turning in for the evening.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 10, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> *Everyone Knows its Windy*
> Western Flyer HD rides all conditions.
> It's good to be home again.
> View attachment 978350View attachment 978351View attachment 978352View attachment 978353
> There's always a song running in my mind when I ride.




Mark, love that you ride daily- soon as I get complete range of motion in my right arm after this last bike accident, I’m going to join you for a weekday ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miq (Apr 11, 2019)

Went outside tonight to finish shaping the foam for my saddle and noticed that the wind had finally broken.  Took a late night ride on the canal for a test run of the saddle.  Very few people out on the canal this late at night but I did run into some fellas playing basketball.




41 New World

Saddle was comfy.


----------



## fattyre (Apr 11, 2019)

No better way to start the day!


----------



## Cory (Apr 11, 2019)

A.m. ride here in Newport Beach CA on my 1964 King Size.



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2019)

fattyre said:


> No better way to start the day!



I whole-heartedly agree.














I rode up to the water tower in Sunset Beach, hung out a few minutes, stuck my feet in the ocean and headed back to HB.
I ran into my buddy Jim hanging out at the cliffs; so we rode back to Normita's for a breakfast taco and a coke. It was great!
Then I rode home for dessert.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 11, 2019)

A first real ride on this today, 1978 "André Bertin" C56 vélo de piste. I've borrowed a few parts off of my "Romani" pista special to get it rideable.
Took it for a 15 mile spin around country lanes after work.....




It sports a "Dia-Compe" front brake that clamps on to undrilled track forks.....




What a fun ride; super, super light steel frame and very 'bling' pour moi!
Ran into a local 10 mile Time Trial, I was going flat out, but these incredible carbon -fibre machines were soon showing me real speed, one guy thought I wanted to enter but I politely declined. Maybe one day lol!
I'm going to ride it to work and back in the morning too, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 11, 2019)

Today, back at elevation, this comes from the Utah Avalanche Forecast Center!!..
*"What a storm!! Snow totals are 22 to 32 inches in upper elevations of Little Cottonwood, and 12 to 24” in Big Cottonwood, and about 12” settled snow along the higher Park City ridgeline. * Temperatures have cooled into the teens and low twenties.  Overnight, the northwesterly winds were strong, averaging 15 to 25 mph, with gusts to 40 mph at 10,000’, and averaging 35 to 60 mph, with gusts in the 60s to 70s at 11,000’.  Storm water totals are 1.5” to a whopping 4 inches in Little Cottonwood."

                 But instead of the above late winter excess, (unless you love an endless winter) I was camping and riding in the flowers.


----------



## Miq (Apr 11, 2019)

@fattyre and @Cory nice starting off the day.  @tripple3 Looks like another fun day for you.  I really like how tall the statue pic is!  @dnc1 I appreciate the posts of your 2 wheeled adventures and exposure to your classic Euro bike collection.  @SKPC Unreal location.  You and your dog are lucky dogs.  

I snuck out during the day for a windy quicky with my girl Kyrene.  She’s even more stacked looking during the day, with her three booming smokestacks. 

My refurb’ed saddle gave me more cushion for the pushin’ against the wind that was kicking up small waves on the canal.



41 World


----------



## Kstone (Apr 11, 2019)

We did a baby bike ride to dinner, where I drank too much wine and got into shenanigans.


----------



## Dave K (Apr 11, 2019)

Dinner date on the Schwinns.


----------



## Miq (Apr 11, 2019)

@Kstone Hope you hit Kretchmars if you were that close.  Looks like a nice day on 3rd St! (up-street as we used to say in the Beav).  The bike in my pic above your post was shipped from Snitgers to my home in AZ.


----------



## Kstone (Apr 12, 2019)

Miq said:


> @Kstone Hope you hit Kretchmars if you were that close.  Looks like a nice day on 3rd St! (up-street as we used to say in the Beav).  The bike in my pic above your post was shipped from Snitgers to my home in AZ.





Holy heck that's a small world!!!! The Snitgers are in the process of retiring these days. How long ago did you live here?


----------



## Sven (Apr 12, 2019)

My brother in law ( pictured below )and I  did a rack and ride to Fort Washington Park. I was there s few days prior. But he wanted to see it, so back again.









A lovely road



All in all it was a a great day for a ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2019)

I had to go to get some chicken at Smart 'N Final.
1940 Western Flyer HD, all purpose service rider.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2019)

40+ mile OC Beach Ride loop on Velvet, with $5 spaghetti lunch at Pizza D' Oro HB, and mint IT'S IT when I got home.










my friend @rustjunkie likes Ice Cream!


----------



## Sven (Apr 12, 2019)

Billy and I hit the Three Notch Trail for a 12 mile ride.



An Amish farmer pulling an "Amish tractor" with a rotovator / tiller rig


The cherry Blossoms are done. It's time for the Red Buds


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 12, 2019)

I cleaned this 69 breeze for my wife. I put a 1 mile on it [emoji41]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 12, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Today, back at elevation, this comes from the Utah Avalanche Forecast Center!!..
> *"What a storm!! Snow totals are 22 to 32 inches in upper elevations of Little Cottonwood, and 12 to 24” in Big Cottonwood, and about 12” settled snow along the higher Park City ridgeline. * Temperatures have cooled into the teens and low twenties.  Overnight, the northwesterly winds were strong, averaging 15 to 25 mph, with gusts to 40 mph at 10,000’, and averaging 35 to 60 mph, with gusts in the 60s to 70s at 11,000’.  Storm water totals are 1.5” to a whopping 4 inches in Little Cottonwood."
> 
> But instead of the above late winter excess, (unless you love an endless winter) I was camping and riding in the flowers.
> ...



Just beautiful! Thanks for posting.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 12, 2019)

Quick ride in copake today. Went to Dads Diner and stumbled across a morgan car dealer.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2019)

I got a text to pick up a movie; so I went to the bank 1st.
Clipper was parked inside the bank right where I always park.
A couple walked in trying to do some "banking", the man was fixed on the bike.
I walked up to it and he looked up and asked how old it is.
1936 Clipper I replied. He said it has to be special to be inside _the bank._
Yes, it is. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-clipper-cwc-double-bar.133565/


----------



## Miq (Apr 12, 2019)

Sunset milk run on the 41 World.  Canal looked nice tonight.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 12, 2019)

Rode the 21st Century Hawthorne in the superbloom up in the Antelope  Valley...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 13, 2019)

1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary Special, to the Donut Derelicts' Show in HB





Jeff @39zep was there with some other '37s:eek:


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 13, 2019)

Finished up the Deluxe American today. Took her out for a shake down ride. 70's and beautiful out here.
Hammerhead


----------



## Kstone (Apr 13, 2019)

Had a great ride with awesome people... including @Floyd 






















I did not realize two people were touching my butt until I got home and looked at the photo. Hahahaha


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Rode the 21st Century Hawthorne in the superbloom up in the Antelope  Valley...
> View attachment 979676
> View attachment 979679
> 
> ...



Ugh! You're smashing the flowers!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2019)

Took a quick spin to lunch and to get a long overdue haircut.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 13, 2019)

Rode my DX with the Gateway Coasters on a group ride today.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 13, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Rode the 21st Century Hawthorne in the superbloom up in the Antelope  Valley...
> View attachment 979676
> View attachment 979679
> 
> ...



That's so kool you camped there!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 13, 2019)

Yep!  Our family has 160 acres next to the Poppy Reserve.  I spend a lot of time out there working on repairing our fences in the spring and set up my campsite while out working there. We are in the process of permanently protecting it through conservation easements and through an upcoming lowball sale to Transition Habitat...a local conservation group who will manage it in perpetuity.   Very special place out there as you know @birdzgarage.  I will also help in the management of it moving forward.
       Today, I changed out the front chainring, tires and pedals on the Hawthorne then rode up San Diego Creek and Trabuco creek for 52 miles here in the so-cal flats.


----------



## Sven (Apr 13, 2019)

Billy and I rode the last leg of the Indian Head Rail Trail, 25 miles. That's Billy starting our journey down a steep hill from the parking area.



This is with the rear brake applied




This is the end if the west end of the trail





A few shots along the way









Made a stop at Lisa's Pub








Then back up the hill


Good ride today


----------



## SKPC (Apr 13, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Ugh! You're smashing the flowers!!!



Ha!  Yea, we all hear in the news don't smash the flowers, and it is true.  I lightly set the bike down in them in my campsite to take a few pics.   No damage or harm came to any flowers seen in the pics.   All those images were taken on our 160 acre piece.... See above explanation of what my family is currently doing to protect those flowers.  Every year, I go and spend 4-6 days fixing cut fence and blocking new off road vehicle incursions into our 160 acre property.  I have spent hundreds or hours protecting those very flowers you may think I am smashing.  I am their most loyal defender and protector...…. Vehicles are the biggest threat to natural areas and flowers especially.  When you walk on or in them, they spring back up as long as someone doesn't follow your footsteps.
     This year, they (local off-roaders) cut out our eastern boundary barb wire fence and shot out and tore down all our no trespassing signs I put up last year in the spring.....(every year this occurs) These animals then punched a new road across 1/2 mile of pristine ground to the west side, where they cut the fence there to get out.....all new road, millions of smashed flowers and damage that will take 8 years to recover...all because of some idiots cutting fence and tearing down signs.  Took me five days to fix the cut fence areas, re-sign the entire perimeter and fill back in with a spade the damage caused by these clueless knuckleheads.  These neanderthals also got 4-5 trucks stuck in my camp in an always-wet area.  They then tore my camp apart using my rock fireplace, stolen r/e signs, old lumber and busted up furniture to try to extract themselves from the 3-4 foot deep mudholes they created. 
     I burned all their garbage and filled in the holes by hand with a spade.  Hmmm......if I had caught them,  my 38-special would have come out to have a little pep talk with their big stuck tires.  Some dummies just have to ruin it for everyone else.  I got a little hot there Mike for being accused of smashing flowers when I spent 6 days defending them!     No worries though mate, you said the right thing in the end… Don't smash flowers...skpc
Picture from my campsite...Poppy Reserve land surrounds us in the background...


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 13, 2019)

Wow @SKPC  That is pretty awesome! It is beautiful there.i took the blue bike out on the trails in my neighborhood today.first real ride since my hernia surgery.fell great to get back out there on two wheels.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 13, 2019)

Glad spring has finally arrived. Took out my Fall / Winter build.
1939 Schwinn straight bar C  modle  Majestic. Rode smooth & nice .
I really like how this one fits & rides.


----------



## Miq (Apr 13, 2019)

Looks like a great day from coast to coast, morning to night, rides big and small.

I took the 41 down the canal to downtown Gilbert.  It’s quite a scene change from the funky industrial parks the canal rolls past to get there.  Tons of people and some on bikes.  Hung out watching the guy making cornbread in the window at LoLo’s Chicken and Waffles and saw a bike with a strap on 2 cycle motor (BikeBerry?).  










Caught a nice pic of the set at the tracks on the way there.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Out on the '53 BSA yesterday, 30 miles on a new route with the Oxford V-CC section.
Crazy day, lovely riding up hill and down dale, also included visiting some lovely villages, history and architecture lectures and regular quizzes. Started with homemade tea and cakes, and ended the same way. Not our usual type of ride at all, but really fun.
Pictured here by Newington House, South Oxfordshire.....


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 14, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> *Everyone Knows its Windy*
> Western Flyer HD rides all conditions.
> It's good to be home again.
> View attachment 978350View attachment 978351View attachment 978352View attachment 978353
> There's always a song running in my mind when I ride.




Cool bike ! I work close to the Baltimore Sun newspaper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2019)

modelcarjedi said:


> Cool bike ! I work close to the Baltimore Sun newspaper



Thank you!
I got it 4 years ago; Paperboy Service Bike with HD wheels.
The Sun's slogan is "Light For All"
I hollar "Light For All" sometimes when I ride through a neighborhood early in the morning before sunrise....
Western Flyer thread: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-western-flyer.71602/page-4#post-983659


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 14, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Rode the new '38 Roadmaster today.View attachment 977876



Its a nice rider


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2019)

Early ride to the end of Balboa on Velvet with @Cory to shine light for All.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Another 25 miles on the 'Cycles Morot' today.
Cycled over to the nearby town of Abingdon - on - Thames today for their annual cycling festival. 
Pictured here at Culham Bridge on my way home.....




Rode in the Vintage parade. Great to see some youngsters taking part, this lad is pretty proud of his '30's BSA.....




.....and rightly so! Lovely, original paint machine, his whole family were on old 'beezers'.
We also happened upon an event celebrating the founding of the 'Upper Thames Patrol', the WW2 section of the U.K. Home Guard, responsible for protecting the River Thames against a German invasion. Some great old military vehicles were on display, my personal favourite was this little beauty.....




In the background display I spotted this. Sound advice and information if you've got a
war era machine.....


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 14, 2019)

Rode the green bike today.started in my neighborhood then headed to them hills and got my klunk on with the flowers.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 14, 2019)

Took the '41 Speed King out again today. Utilized built in truss rod coffee holder the mini bungee worked!

























This sweet ride is in the Classifieds~
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/4...ank-county-of-henrico-va.150649/#post-1011743


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 14, 2019)

Got some fenders for my Monark,  not for a Rocket,  but they work.  Need a pedestal for the head light. 










Rides the same, just no water on my back.


----------



## Rockman9 (Apr 14, 2019)

Took the Phantom over to Dallas for a ride around White Rock Lake.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 14, 2019)

I was on the Elgin roadster early, but I somehow stripped out the 3-tab rear sprocket on the hubs' sprocket carrier and had to limp it home.



So I then took the Hawthorne Flyer out for a couple more hours of riding: day off tomorrow.


----------



## Miq (Apr 14, 2019)

@Krakatoa That’s a sweet looking two wheeled cup holder you have.  Do you have a long flexible straw for drinking and riding?

My buddy Philthy Shorts came over for a lunchtime stroll down the canal to downtown Gilbert, AZ. 

Goats were already (always) eating their lunch.  The babies were all laying in the shade.  They know summer’s coming.


Got to downtown and cruised past the outdoor window at the Barrio Queen Taco shop.  Hope it’s open some time when I’m riding past.




Philthy’s lady and some of her friends drove down and met us for lunch a Joe’s BBQ.  The lunchtime line was mayhem, but the outdoor feasting was great.  









Took some time to just chill in the shade before cruising home.




Around the world on my 41 World.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2019)

I rode the 1937 Syracuse up to the Circle City Ride in Orange today.
I had a great time and this bike always rides great!


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 14, 2019)

Got to get the sunset ride in the country after dinner.

Had a B24 liberator fly by also.

Life is good out here.


----------



## fattyre (Apr 15, 2019)

A valiant attempt by winter yesterday.   50 degrees by this afternoon.  Ice on the ride in and short sleeves on the way home!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 15, 2019)

Shame that i've never run the original bars and stem on my late-30's Shelby Flyer, so I took them off the Elgin and put them where they belonged.  About 38mi.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 15, 2019)

Night moves


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 15, 2019)

Couple hours on the Flying Ace.


Stopped at the Listening Stones. Only heard Helmet's "he feels bad".

Oh deer!:eek:




Picked up some fried rice and steamed dumplings. Cuz I was hungry.


----------



## Miq (Apr 15, 2019)

Hit the sunset heading out on the canal.  



Got to see Kyrene for a minute at twilight before turning around.



41 World


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 15, 2019)

Miq said:


> Hit the sunset heading out on the canal.  View attachment 981427
> Got to see Kyrene for a minute at twilight before turning around.
> View attachment 981420
> 41 World





I like the black & white pic. Looks vintage!  Glad to see you riding the wheels off that sweet bike!


----------



## Miq (Apr 15, 2019)

@Mr. Monkeyarms Thanks!  Love the shift lever and light on your Flying Ace.  I’m kinda partial to that color too.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 16, 2019)

Miq said:


> @Mr. Monkeyarms Thanks!  Love the shift lever and light on your Flying Ace.  I’m kinda partial to that color too.




Thank you!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 16, 2019)

1940 Western Flyer to the shop; left before 4AM.
My head-light lights up every thing I look at; Light for All!
I stopped by the shirt printing place to see if we can get some CWC shirts printed up for the May 5 Ride and Swap-Meet.
I'm getting excited!


----------



## Rockman9 (Apr 16, 2019)

Took the Bugsy out for my weekly trek to Sonic for a ½ priced cheeseburger. I was hoping for a sunset but the clouds hid the sun.


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 16, 2019)

I decided to get my 1940 Colson Snap tank out of the garage after work and give it a ride.   I restored it last year with guidance from Ford Mike.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 16, 2019)

I was able to get out on the late-3*0's-framed Elgin Hotrod* for about 25mi. after a needed repair.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 16, 2019)

Got in my last ride before this beauty goes off on a new journey!


----------



## Demzie (Apr 16, 2019)

Got in a Quickie tonight before the sun went down with our slowly rising Wisconsin Warmth. 55° or so out tonight, no complaints. First time riding since an overhaul was done. This one belongs to my lady 











Erin


----------



## Miq (Apr 16, 2019)

@Rockman9  Bugsy :eek:

The sky was nasty tonight.  Fought the wind and drizzle on the canal and the sun managed to punch through the bottom of the clouds at the west side of town.  




Kyrene was looking hot tonight....steamin’


41 World


----------



## mrg (Apr 16, 2019)

Another month and the tops will be down!, or off! >( T-Bird ) >


----------



## Rockman9 (Apr 17, 2019)

Miq said:


> @Rockman9  Bugsy :eek:




Thank you. Bugsy is a great ride and sweet to look at.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 17, 2019)

Rode the Panther 3 from the parking lot at work, one mile away. There's not enough parking at the dealership.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 17, 2019)

Got about 48mi in today on the _Shelby Flyer._     3.25 hrs in the saddle, 14mph average,  Max 31.  Nice riding day in the Cali flats, up and down the coast and inland as well.


----------



## Miq (Apr 17, 2019)

@SKPC You are killing it this week!!  Spring fever.  

Wild how squared off the fork is on the Shelby.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 17, 2019)

I have been working; so I ride to and from the shop.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 17, 2019)

Rockman9 said:


> Took the Bugsy out for my weekly trek to Sonic for a ½ priced cheeseburger. I was hoping for a sunset but the clouds hid the sun.
> 
> View attachment 981767
> 
> ...




Jeeeesssss

This is  Tooo

Much.....love this bike

Amigo Uuuuuuufffff.....


----------



## Rockman9 (Apr 17, 2019)

Felixnegron said:


> Jeeeesssss
> 
> This is  Tooo
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Apr 17, 2019)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 980735
> 
> View attachment 980734




Everytime I see that thing it gets me pumped for a klunk build. Right click << save


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 17, 2019)

I got tired of riding the jackhammer for 4 hours so i rode the bike for a while at lunch


----------



## Miq (Apr 18, 2019)

Cloudless set on the canal tonight.                                                                                 41 New World




Kyrene was still steamin’


----------



## Sven (Apr 18, 2019)

I rode my '55 Schwinn Corvette  around old Leonardtown.  





A pic of the old jail




...the courthouse 



A delivery of the nectar of gods. The only problem is that the bar doesn't open for a few more hours.



Good Earth store


Had to settle for an Apple cider vinegar drink. Good for detoxing the liver...its all good


Dukes bar..been here since the beginning of time.



Tudor Hall


The Leonardtown GM dealer is another icon here


This bike is still here after two years...a Western Flyer Trophy






A great day for a ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 18, 2019)

Took the champion out in the hood before work


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 18, 2019)

And I just took the 36 Colson to the bank and a Cruze through town.forgot my phone.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 18, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Got about 48mi in today on the _Shelby Flyer._ 3.25 hrs in the saddle, 14mph average, Max 31.



Awesome! you are way too fast for me.
I left in the dark this morning, stopped for pics and bathroom breaks, and 35 miles at the 3.25 hour mark.
I kept going for some more riding on this beautiful day.
Moon setting over the Pacific, Newport Pier











Back to where I started riding the beach; now 8:30 AM Santa Ana River mouth; Border of Huntington and Newport Beach.
Back down to the end of Balboa, turn around and eat at Charlie's Chili, Newport Pier.








So, I substitute french fries for the potatoes, and added avocado to "Possibly the World's greatest Chili Cheese Omelette".
I rode from here back to the water tower in Sunset Beach; and laid there in the warm sand, resting.






I'm home now, celebrating the day with a mint IT'S-IT ice cream treat.
70 miles total with stops; at least 6 hrs. saddle time.
I get _smiles_ per hour instead.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 18, 2019)

Captain Awesome said:


> Everytime I see that thing it gets me pumped for a klunk build. Right click << save



Thank you.  If you are interested in seeing what I was thinking and how it was done, I have a 2-yr old build thread on RatRodBikes.  I encourage anyone to comment there if they would like to.     *http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/21st-century-hawthorne-flyer.104338/*

      I rode it again today for 56.7 miles,  3.7hrs and 15.5 avg.  There is not another bicycle like it!


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 18, 2019)

1948 Monark Rocket,  this evening was nicer than last.



Last night follows.


----------



## Miq (Apr 18, 2019)

@tripple3 The pic of your bike on the jetty and the contrails in the sky is stunning. Great pics of another fun looking ride.


----------



## Sven (Apr 19, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Thank you.  If you are interested in seeing what I was thinking and how it was done, I have a 2-yr old build thread on RatRodBikes.  I encourage anyone to comment there if they would like to.     *http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/21st-century-hawthorne-flyer.104338/*
> 
> I rode it again today for 56.7 miles,  3.7hrs and 15.5 avg.  There is not another bicycle like it!
> View attachment 982713
> ...



Love your great detailed article on the work done to your bike. That very neat how you are taking a vintage bike and and fitting it with today's tech. Your speeds are incredible. Great job!!!


----------



## Miq (Apr 19, 2019)

Like @Captain Awesome said, it makes me want to build a modern day klunker too!  Such a cool bike.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 19, 2019)

Yep.  Glad I dreamed it up and can share it with my cycling enthusiasts.   The Sky is the limit if you start with a good frame and fork.  pete


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 19, 2019)

My son and I went out before it storms here in Maryland today. Nice ride but why is the wind always in my face? Give me a push for once [emoji23]









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Apr 19, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Yep.  Glad I dreamed it up and can share it with my cycling enthusiasts.   The Sky is the limit if you start with a good frame and fork.  pete




Glad you did as well. Thanks for the link and all the inspiration. Parts inbound!


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 19, 2019)

@tripple3 nice shot of the jetty, and the water tower at Sunset Beach.   Before I left to move to Texas, I used to hang out at Sunset Beach every Monday night for the sunset.   Awesome spot there.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 19, 2019)

I probably should have sold this bike before I ever rode it.

Now I ride it almost everyday.   The fenders put it into the arena of riding when it the road is wet.  No wet streak up the back now.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 19, 2019)

Elgin.


----------



## fattyre (Apr 19, 2019)

Long legs & stiff cranks.


----------



## oldy57 (Apr 19, 2019)

Out for a ride this evening on the Rollfast. Snow is mostly gone now. Now to get some miles on the old bikes.


----------



## Miq (Apr 19, 2019)

Nice set on the canal tonight riding my 1941 BFG New World.  


Digging the electrical lines’ reflections in the spokes and the fire clouds shooting out of my handlebars.  

Hung out a little closer to Kyrene tonight.  She’s kinda overpowering up close.  





Got to hum Pink Moon on my way home as I saw today’s pink moon rise in the east.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 19, 2019)

Does tonight count? I took this one out for the first time since adding the pork chop brake this evening.
Needs a little tweaking, but I’m pleased.


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 19, 2019)

Rode with Mr monkeyarms today. Lots of wildlife around here. Rode right next to a little snake on the bike path. Then some kinda muskrats couple swimming in a pond.  Took pics of the bikes near the airport birds and planes statue. Got a few with skydivers in the background. Hit CYCLHOPS Bike CANtina for a refreshing beverage. Came out to a flat. Dang goatheads strike again. Rode about a mile on a rear flat to target and picked up installed and inflated the tube.  Then got shots of the moonrise and a 30s looking old car at the d barn. Great ride even with the flat.


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 20, 2019)

JimRoy said:


> I decided to get my 1940 Colson Snap tank out of the garage after work and give it a ride.   I restored it last year with guidance from Ford Mike.
> View attachment 981774


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Out on the 'Rochester' today, riding mainly around Wallingford to promote our cycling festival in July, stopping off at many cafés and public houses to leave 'flyers' and cards.
Beautiful day, very warm for Springtime.
Rode back along the Thames Path into town.....




@bricycle, that lamp bracket works a treat! Somehow transforming this cool old machine into something way beyond cool!
Very happy riding!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 20, 2019)

got out for a ride with a bud this am
goodtimes


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 20, 2019)

After 5 weeks of no bikes due to a broken Scapula 

I took a short ride for coffee creamers and bread 

Dang it felt good to pedal- even for 15mins








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Apr 20, 2019)

Rode my '55 to the Amish market. Very busy today. I guess a lot of folks are buying Easter flowers.





Noah is a big man in the old order world. Everyone in the Amish and Mennonite community seems to know him.



A few shots north of the market







An old railroad Right of Way marker



The Wisteria smelled and looked nice


Good 12 mile ride!


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Apr 20, 2019)

Got out to Jekyll island today with the wife


----------



## SKPC (Apr 20, 2019)

Rode the Hawthorne again for around 57 mi. Cloudy and cool weather.


----------



## oldy57 (Apr 20, 2019)

Went for a ride in a local city park. Water is high, snow melt is mostly done. The crest on the river will be here in a week, maybe a few feet higher. Warm weather should be here to stay.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2019)

I went for a ride along the beach on 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser.
I bumped into Pete @SKPC at the HB Cliffs.
He slowed down a bit to let me shadow for a lil' while.
Thanks for the Ride!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 20, 2019)

Rebuilt the rear hub thanks to @rustjunkie and some parts!
Stops on a dime bag now! LOL


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 20, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> View attachment 984037View attachment 984038
> Rebuilt the rear hub thanks to @rustjunkie and some parts!
> Stops on a dime bag now! LOL



Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 20, 2019)

Rode my nightster to get a cracked phone screen fixed. There's some real cool antique and flea market stores in south fort collins. Picked this up.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 20, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Wow. Just wow.



Haha, thanks! Has a couple things you don’t see on a Robin: drop stand and truss rods from a girls Elgin. This is a machine that constantly evolves and changes as I think it should, it’s all about the fun right?


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 20, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> View attachment 984037View attachment 984038
> Rebuilt the rear hub thanks to @rustjunkie and some parts!
> Stops on a dime bag now! LOL





this is a beautiful machine.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 21, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## John (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 21, 2019)

John said:


> View attachment 984239
> 
> View attachment 984240




John, that Dayton is SICK!


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 21, 2019)

First real ride on my '42 New World since it's overhaul. Rode real nice. Things are starting to green-up here in mid-Michigan


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 21, 2019)

took crusty for a spin


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 21, 2019)

Rode three so far, only pictures of the lady Elgin.  She got a new old headlight today.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 21, 2019)

Put in some miles today.my friend mike was riding something a little more modern.had to keep up with the Intense.


----------



## Car&bikeguy555 (Apr 21, 2019)

This was yesterday when I just picked her up and became the new owner. The 70 mile drive through thunderstorms, flooded streets with downed trees back to where I live was a journey. Completely worth it! 




I even got a break from the rain for 20 minutes and stopped off at a state park to get a test ride.Rides as good as it looks 



New Home


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter!
I rode the 1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary, Tall frame, most deluxe bike that I own to the Sunrise Service.







After that I rode to the end of Balboa.












From here I rode into a head-wind 15 miles to the water tower in Sunset Beach.







I found a couple feathers on the beach that I found a place for.


----------



## petritl (Apr 21, 2019)

Easter morning ride will Bulldog and Lou.

It was the first time I’ve rode the Bianchi since the knee surgery; this bike makes me feel fast.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 21, 2019)

Shelby was out today.....(Flying..)


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 21, 2019)

1939 American Flyer.


----------



## Miq (Apr 21, 2019)

@3-speeder Nice getting to see your 42 World!  Blackout and no guard are cool!  @Car&bikeguy555 nice score! @birdzgarage That bike looks very capable.  What a super bloom!!

I took my 41 World on the canal but jumped off at the tracks to explore.  Saw some street art I hadn’t captured yet.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Got up early on Sunday to get a ride in before celebrating my girlfriends birthday later on.
A beautiful Easter day over here. It felt like a morning for relaxed riding on the 'Rochester', and It was great riding early with very little car traffic out and about.....





I rode from Wallingford through South Moreton into the village of East Hagbourne where I stopped to admire these 'pleached' Lime trees behind an old garden wall.....




On my way home, out of Didcot, I often stop by this line of Oaks by the footpath /cycle track, there's enough timber (lumber) here to make Nelson proud.....




What a day!


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 22, 2019)

Murray made mercury morning!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Alliteration doesn't get much better than that @birdzgarage! Lovely photo too.
I can almost match that with "Mallorcan made 'Minaco'......afternoon".
Same route as yesterday, but on the '49 Minaco especiale.....




Another lovely day for riding over here.
Rolled past this newly-created pond on a farm. The heavily pollarded Willows should soon regrow their limbs. Should be a great little wildlife habitat in a year or two, but currently looks like some strange kind of 'henge'.....




Got my Vindec 'rat' out to nip down to the supermarket for a few things later on.....




Sadly, we're not allowed to take our bicycles inside, a la @tripple3, but bike parking is right by the entrance.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 22, 2019)

It’s a beautiful day in Havre de Grace Md. so
I took out my 62 American for a spin. This is a fun bike 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Out on the Vindec again this evening, only 7 miles over to see my mum.
I don’t ride this too often, but when I do I really enjoy it.
It's basically an English version of a 'klunker', except we called them a 'tracker' or 'trackie' bike.
Stripped down, minimalist, beat-up and big bars; a fun, lightweight, all terrain machine that I enjoyed so much in my early teens, although mine back then was based on a gold coloured Vindec.....












Needs bigger bars, and slightly knobblier tyres, but great fun riding the same roads on a very similar machine to what I used around 1979.


----------



## Brian R. (Apr 22, 2019)

First really nice day of the season here. Rode the 1896 Comet Scorcher Model H out to the Island.


----------



## hm. (Apr 22, 2019)

Easter weekend camping at bolsa chica


----------



## SKPC (Apr 22, 2019)

The  * Elgin* rolled out today for 45mi.   The cheapy Ichi cog lost the rest of it's 3 drive tabs 1/2 way in,  but I expected it and brought a spare along just in case it continued to self-destruct.


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 22, 2019)

SKPC said:


> The  * Elgin* rolled out today for 45mi.   The cheapy Ichi cog lost the rest of it's 3 drive tabs 1/2 way in,  but I expected it and brought a spare along just in case it continued to self-destruct.
> View attachment 985069
> View attachment 985077
> 
> ...



Love thoes wheels with the Sachs hub.  JimRoy.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 22, 2019)

I wish I could find another pair of the polished Ukai's. Ordered them from a bike shop back in 1976 & who-knows-when I got the german Union front drum hub.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 22, 2019)

Took my '39 Flying Ace for the Denver Old Bikes Club monthly ride yesterday. This was in an alley along 16th St. Mall. 




Earlier in the week, they were predicting rain all day on Easter. It was close to 65° and sunny just before we left. We got sprinkled on while taking a lap around Washington Park but it stopped in time for pizza!



Also took my '38 Harvard (hiding behind  the Huffy)for my friend John to ride and '39 Shelby Flyer for his girlfriend Tara.





Then it cleared up and was nice for the ride back!




Picked up this little pig at the gas station. It glows in the dark(barely) and oinks when you squeeze him. His name is El Hefe Carnitas. Think I'll tie a noose around his neck with a loop on the other end to use on whatever bike I ride without a horn, bell or other noisemaker.




I hope you all had a great Easter!!


----------



## Miq (Apr 22, 2019)

Double ride today on my 41 World.  First was down to the car shop to pick up my wife’s car.  AC needed charged and it has already been in the mid 90s here.  I was pretty pumped I didn’t need to disassemble the bike even w the car seat.





Later, as the sun set, I went for a long ride on the canal out to the AZ Mills Mall. 

I pass this bizarre stuffed turtle zip tied to this sign a lot.  Yea, that’s my brake patch.












While I was riding home looking for the sun glasses I lost on the way out, I found some bunny ears.  Karmic trade of some sort I figure, so I rocked them on the way home.  If the kids have half as much fun goofing with them at home, as I did freaking people out on the canal with them, it’s worth bringing them back and washing them.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 23, 2019)

Mexican Rentals [emoji1422]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 23, 2019)

JimRoy said:


> Love thoes wheels with the Sachs hub.  JimRoy.



What brand tires are they.


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 23, 2019)

I removed the crank from my grandsons bike yesterday.  I guess they call this a balancing bike??  He's currently burning the wheels off his tricycle.  He's a short little guy, so I had to make some modifications.   The front of the seat is now touching the top bar.  Old Gramps will do anything for grandson.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 23, 2019)

@JimRoy ----Bontrager Hanks are the tires on the Elgin.    I do not believe they make them any longer, and it's too bad they don't...a very light fatty 26" tire.
What I found is the outside running diameter of these 26 x 2.125's is the same as a 700c x 32mm road setup.  Hmmm. Do they roll better? Dunno...


----------



## fattyre (Apr 23, 2019)

Rippin on the Roadster


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 23, 2019)

Fancied a little speed this evening, out on the '78 André Bertin C56 track bike. 'Hooning' around the back lanes like a nutter!








My friend John says that if you're not bent double and 'throwing up' after a time trial you haven't put enough effort into it!
I was almost 'throwing up' this evening, not from time-trialling, but from ingesting large clouds of insects at high speed! So many bugs about tonight.
John is 84 by the way, and still time-trialling!


----------



## Tomato John (Apr 23, 2019)

Off to the Apple store at lunch break. Pedaling into the wind and a slight grade. The legs are feeling it.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Sadly, we're not allowed to take our bicycles inside, a la @tripple3, but bike parking is right by the entrance.



I don't ask; I just take it in like _I_ _NEED IT!_
It's my grocery Cart.
Western Flyer to and from the shop.
I'm a little sore from moving dirt with a shovel for 2 days, and a headwind home.
Back again tomorrow; the ride is what I look forward to.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 23, 2019)

Got out for a couple hours on the _*21st Century Hawthorne Flyer*_ today...up and down the coast in so-Cal.  Nice riding weather..


----------



## Miq (Apr 23, 2019)

Late ride out to Kyrene on the canal.  There were more people out than I expected.  41 World likes the cooler night air too.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 24, 2019)

This morning's run brought to you by my 74 schwinn speedster bmx conversion


----------



## frank 81 (Apr 24, 2019)

took my 37 Schwinn for a test ride, Very Smooth.


----------



## Tomato John (Apr 24, 2019)

frank 71 said:


> took my 37 Schwinn for a test ride, Very Smooth.View attachment 985921
> 
> View attachment 985922
> 
> ...



Yes it is .......


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 24, 2019)

I "scorched" home on the 'Bertin' after work today. 
This evening I  was out on the 'Cycles Morot'.  I detoured through the village of Preston Crowmarsh to try and catch the sunset.....




A nice evening, a little cooler than of late. I took this shot just outside Chalgrove, catching the last of the light.....




Enjoy your riding everyone!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2019)

"I don't often stop at Red Lights, but when I do, I take a picture of my Bike."


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Apr 24, 2019)

Canal ride was fun this evening. 




1941 World Coaster


----------



## mrg (Apr 25, 2019)

Checking out a few games at the local High School and looks like Chevron donated a weed lot and called it a pocket park!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 25, 2019)

Rode the "Morot' home from work this afternoon and snapped this shot at the same place as last nights journey.....





I detoured over the River Thames at Benson Lock and along the Thames Path.....




That strange looking structure in the background is a WW2 'pillbox', you often see these in unexpected locations.....




Later on I was out on the '53 BSA 'Golden Wings', here it is catching some rays from the sunset along with the clouds in the distance.....




Several weather fronts blustered through today but luckily I was out between the showers. A strong headwind earlier this afternoon, but calmer this evening.
The sunset really highlighted this very flat-topped cloud formation as I stopped again just outside Chalgrove.....





Fewer bugs flying tonight, nice!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 25, 2019)

Western Flyer HD Service Bike carrying "Light For All" to and from the shop; where I work power, lights, and communication data.:eek:


----------



## SKPC (Apr 25, 2019)

My *Shelby Flyer  was the machine I chose to ride today.   It *had a spirited 40 miles and 2.65 hrs. added to its lifetime totals, which I know are high.
A useful bike is a ridden one. dnc1 and his riding pics today make me want to join him on the road for a spin in his fine location!


----------



## Miq (Apr 25, 2019)

@dnc1 Nice sky pics today!  SKPC in’t the only one wanting to check it out first hand.  Looks pretty flat and beautiful. 

I took my 41 World out to Kyrene tonight and got to eat some bugs of my own.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 26, 2019)

SKPC said:


> My *Shelby Flyer  was the machine I chose to ride today.   It *had a spirited 40 miles and 2.65 hrs. added to its lifetime totals, which I know are high.
> A useful bike is a ridden one. dnc1 and his riding pics today make me want to join him on the road for a spin in his fine location!
> View attachment 986539
> View attachment 986536
> ...





Miq said:


> @dnc1 Nice sky pics today!  SKPC in’t the only one wanting to check it out first hand.  Looks pretty flat and beautiful.
> 
> I took my 41 World out to Kyrene tonight and got to eat some bugs of my own.  View attachment 986641View attachment 986642View attachment 986643



If you're ever over here, let me know and we'll get out and ride.
It's not all flat @Miq, you just mainly see me on single speed machines, just a couple of miles away are the Chiltern Hills and the Berkshire Downs, wooded terrain that would gladden @SKPC's heart! Although at nowhere near the altitude he's used to!
I'll be climbing some hills on Sunday morning on the BSA, I'll take some shots at altitude for you.
If anyone's in England for the first Sunday in July, get in touch if you want to really ride vintage. Disclaimer: Silly clothing is compulsory!!!!!


----------



## Sven (Apr 26, 2019)

Rode down to the market to pick up a few things, before the thunderstorms hit this morning.


Then next door to get a lil' sumpin


The ride back


..and made it home, unloaded, took the lights off and in the shed right as the rains started. 


Good ride!


----------



## Miq (Apr 26, 2019)

@dnc1 Can't wait to see more of your beautiful pics from the hills!  I can't laugh at hills like SKPC but my 2:1 gearing and middle aged legs can tackle most stuff with some effort.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 26, 2019)

To be honest, I am around  6'-3" and 190lbs, so climbing is tough for me even when fit.  I unfortunately ride with younger and lighter MTB-ers at elevation who _punish_  me every time we get out.  Our rides are hours long and involve thousands of feet of elevation change and technical singletrack.   So I usually max out when chasing or if I am leading as we always push the limits.    I just try to run through my head a simple phrase to remedy the inevitable pain and ignore the faucet-volume sweat dripping off the end of my nose....…...
_ "When you are at your max, you know for sure you are alive"   _


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 26, 2019)

I find that Jens Voigt's mantra works for me:
"Shut Up Legs!!!!!".
I'd probably have to cycle solidly for months to reach that level of elevation change. We're not talking mountains around here.
Back down on the flats, it was a wet and windy ride home from work today......




.....even with the help of Golden Wings'!


----------



## Miq (Apr 26, 2019)

It's all relative.  @SKPC You have to deal w the lack of O2 too.  What we call "mountains" (maybe 2000ft gain from base to summit at 3000ft) in PHX, AZ are "foothills" up in CO.  Takes me a couple of nights at 7000ft to even start to sleep normally in the thin O2 when I visit CO, and ski the 11kft. summits there.  Don't ask me how out of breath I am after bombing a whole run down.   Worth every second of it.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 26, 2019)

We only have 6 peaks above 3,000 feet in the whole country, and they're only just above that height! They're all up in the Lake District National Park, as far away from me as it gets in England!


----------



## mrg (Apr 26, 2019)

To hazy for pics of the mountains today but people don't realize there a few peaks 5000-10,000 ft. ( Mt. Baldy- San Antonio is over 10,000) close to LA with a good view from my porch. In the 70's when Mt. biking started at Mt.Tam (and else ware) we saw news footage and started bombing down the front of Mt. Wilson ( where the TV antennas & observatory are, 5700 ft.) on a 13 mi. fire road on OG Klunkers, bummer we never thought much about pictures back then. Bought this Torker in 80 and wore the OG set OG snake belly's and a set of Vans in 2 weekends but this probably be in the Mt. bike section!


----------



## Miq (Apr 26, 2019)

@mrg San Gabriels are gorgeous and maybe too close to LA.    Here's a pic I took of my buddy at Lower Bonita Falls when we were exploring in 2006.


----------



## Miq (Apr 26, 2019)

Today was my car’s turn at the AC shop.  Got to ride back next to the tracks.  This is about as extreme as I ride on this bike with these tires.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 26, 2019)

Same bike, same route, different day.
Thank God It's Friday!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 26, 2019)

Back here at sea level in the flats, I spun the pedals at a relaxed pace for 50 today on the _Ward Hawthorne Flyer._    I enjoy the less frantic rides _much_ more at my older age, and may just use the "Shut up Legs" by JensVoigt..( dnc1)....  One thing's for sure, I'm not 40 any longer.    I saw very few people today/quiet out..
Balboa Peninsula/The Wedge...



Upper Newport Bay salt marsh..



San Diego Creek..



Talbert Regional Park..


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 26, 2019)

The new '38


----------



## Miq (Apr 26, 2019)

@saladshooter That berry reflector on the rack is sweet and I dig the paint colors and rocket light. Cool.

Rode the 41 New World out to Kyrene and back.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 27, 2019)

Headed out to the Hot Rod Nationals before it get's too HOT!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2019)

My friend and CABEr @Tim Kersey came over on his 1939 Pioneer to ride over to the swap meet with me.
I'm on Velvet.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 27, 2019)

Got out for 38 today on the* Shelby.*  Huntingon Beach Pier had some incredible VW buses parked to enjoy.  Wish I had one.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 27, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> 1936 Clipper to pick up tonights movie.
> View attachment 975020View attachment 975021View attachment 975022
> I really dig this double-bar roadster with 3190 miles on it's original odometer on the front wheel.
> And it's blue!



Man,O' man, that is one really cool rad old Colson. Blue happens to be my favorite color. could you post a picture of the speedo with the mileage? Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 27, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> My friend and CABEr @Tim Kersey came over on his 1939 Pioneer to ride over to the swap meet with me.
> I'm on Velvet.
> View attachment 987650View attachment 987651



Where can i get my hands on a pail of those cool ass red line tires? thanks. really nice bikes. Razin.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Man,O' man, that is one really cool rad old Colson. Blue happens to be my favorite color. could you post a picture of the speedo with the mileage? Enjoy. Razin.




OK; Not Colson. CWC built this one
Thread on this bike: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-clipper-cwc-double-bar.133565/


razinhellcustomz said:


> Where can i get my hands on a pail of those cool ass red line tires? thanks. really nice bikes. Razin.




Those are Vans tires by Cult and "Out Of Stock" when I have looked lately.

pic from when I got this bike:


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 27, 2019)

It's been a couple of months since I've been on, or worked on a bicycle. Life gets crazy busy sometimes. Anyway, my project is nearly done and Eureka was having their yearly parade. Today's weather was lovely. Why not? I said to myself. Not a reason in the world why not, so out came the old timey clothes and the 56" wheel. Lots of fun!


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 27, 2019)

41 Monark Rocket,  night ride.

In the midst of remodeling our master bath,  and just got done for the day.

Didn't have the energy to get a shot of the bike.


----------



## Miq (Apr 27, 2019)

@piercer_99 You can’t resist can you?  I know how you feel.  

I caught the peak of the great sunset here on the canal and even got some good light with Kyrene a few miles later.    You’ll see these again tomorrow in @tripple3 ’s Sunday sunrise/set thread...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 27, 2019)

A little cool & cloudy  but still  a nice day to ride


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 28, 2019)

Went out to the Hot Rod Nationals yesterday, about 2000 cars.....unfortunately, no bike riding allowed....oh well.
My favorite car of the day.....









Then ran into @BLWNMNY and had a great convo with him, his lovely wife, son, father & mother. Great guy.....here's one of his cars.....





Great day for a car show....


----------



## Tomato John (Apr 28, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> The new '38
> View attachment 987262
> 
> View attachment 987263
> ...



That is something sweet......love the red on black


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 28, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Went out to the Hot Rod Nationals yesterday, about 2000 cars.....unfortunately, no bike riding allowed....oh well.
> My favorite car of the day.....
> 
> View attachment 987966
> ...



Had a great time hanging out with you a bit yesterday buddy!   We’ll have to have dinner at Benjis next time around........ Throw back  a few Picon Punch’s!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 28, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> The new '38
> View attachment 987262
> 
> View attachment 987263
> ...





I love what you've done with this beauty Chad! Congrats on your new ride! Very well done and look forward to seeing you with it at the Bluz Cruz!


----------



## Sven (Apr 28, 2019)

I made few repairs , adjustments and the light set installation on my 79 Suburban .I took it for a test ride around the neighborhood . All is A O K.










Short, but good ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 28, 2019)

3 bikes at the Cycle Swap; @birdzgarage 64 Stingray, @Cory 's POC new Huffy
I now own the Red Streak for the 2nd time; it rides great.
Snyder built for H.S.& B. Hardware.





Great times at the Cycle Swap.


----------



## Miq (Apr 28, 2019)

@Sven Great looking bike and light!  Whole bike looks brand new.

I met Zinky early for a ride up South Mountain to Dobins’ Lookout.  The Park has set up Sunday mornings as “Silent Sundays” and they prohibit motorized vehicles on the main park roads.  Consequently there are tons of road bikes climbing the mountain and bombing back down.  Despite not being able to keep up with the multi-gear bikes on the 1003ft climb, we passed a few on the way down.  My GPS says max speed of 28.5 mph.  Felt like 40 mph riding my 78 year old bike on Taiwanese tires down the bone dry dusty mountain asphalt.    Absolutely a blast!!  Didn’t use the coaster very often on the way down but it was still a little “warm” at the bottom.  

11.7mi 1:35hrs 1003 ft ascent - 1941 New World.    ————————Camelback Mountain directly behind the 41.




@tripple3 will like these no kickstand pics from the lookout.  Downtown PHX is the cluster of buildings above the seat.





Took one stop on the way down to check the coaster and take these pics of the view.





Got some nods from the roadies when we were leaving the parking lot.  Everyone’s really just having fun on the mountain roads without cars. If you pedal to the top, you earn the blast down, spandex and carbon fiber or not.







Even got to see some South Phx lowrider car art on the drive home.


6x9” speakers in the C pillars and air bags on all 4 corners.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Apr 28, 2019)

The Western Flyer wanted to go Downtown...









and the beach...









_My dinghy's bigger than your whole boat_





party cove...


----------



## Miq (Apr 28, 2019)

@friendofthedevil That tree looks like it could tell some stories...  Great pic.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 28, 2019)

friendofthedevil said:


> The Western Flyer wanted to go Downtown...
> 
> View attachment 988243
> 
> ...



Great bicycle, and what a tree!
What sort of tree is it?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2019)

I can't believe @Miq climbed up South Mountain on a one speed coaster! 
Did you see the *geodesic dome*  house that I had the pleasure of framing back in 1987?  Pretty sure it lined up with 7th St. Cool pictures Miq!


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 28, 2019)

Picked up this 36 Roadmaster last year at iron ranch /ridgefeild WA
All dialed in rides great










James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## friendofthedevil (Apr 28, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Great bicycle, and what a tree!
> What sort of tree is it?



It is a banyan tree.  They are not uncommon here in S. Florida.  There is a much bigger one just a few feet away that had a lot of people around so I didn't get a picture.


----------



## Sven (Apr 28, 2019)

Miq said:


> @Sven Great looking bike and light!  Whole bike looks brand new.
> 
> I met Zinky early for a ride up South Mountain to Dobins’ Lookout.  The Park has set up Sunday mornings as “Silent Sundays” and they prohibit motorized vehicles on the main park roads.  Consequently there are tons of road bikes climbing the mountain and bombing back down.  Despite not being able to keep up with the multi-gear bikes on the 1003ft climb, we passed a few on the way down.  My GPS says max speed of 28.5 mph.  Felt like 40 mph riding my 78 year old bike on Korean tires down the bone dry dusty mountain asphalt.    Absolutely a blast!!  Didn’t use the coaster very often on the way down but it was still a little “warm” at the bottom.
> 
> ...




Thanks. I try to keep it nice.
I bet you could have that coaster brake on the verge of a meltdown, screaming down that descent .


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 28, 2019)

I rode the Vindec down to the shops yesterday, but that was as far as my riding went, it was too difficult in the 50 mph+ wind.
I also neglected to take a photo, apologies all.
Thankfully, today was much calmer weatherwise.
Set off into town on the BSA to help out on our monthly "couch to saddle" ride, helping people to get out and about on their bikes.
Pictured in Wallingford Market Square with the Georgian Town Hall in the background.....





We had only 4 riders ( plus 4 ride leaders) turn out, the cool, cloudy morning not helping with the numbers; I acted as 'lanterne rouge' on the 10 miler, our 2 new riders really enjoyed it.....




Sadly, this meant I missed out on those promised hills. Coming soon.

I again went shopping on the Vindec later, and again neglected to capture it on camera!

Went out on the Ciclos Minaco early afternoon, same route as this morning but in reverse.....




Final ride of the day on the Rochester, over to my mums.  The little footpath that I regularly use as a shortcut to avoid a risky stretch of road is already getting overgrown.....




Along the Berrick Road I stopped by this Ash tree, slowly being eaten away by 'Ash Heart Rot' fungi.....




It was a fine Spring evening, too early for a sunset shot, it's so green in this part of the world right now, everything is so lush after a couple of days of showers.....




The view over to the iron-age hill forts from my view point looked gorgeous.
I spotted 11 Hares in this one field near Chalgrove, a fairly rare site to see so many.  I managed to snap 1 before it disappeared from view.....




This blurred shot really embodies their mystical, mythical nature in British history; I love 'em!
A lovely day, all in all.


----------



## Miq (Apr 28, 2019)

@dnc1 The light on the Rochester is sweet.  The star/snowflake design on the link between the back of the light and the mount is cool.  Does it serve a purpose?  Great pics today as usual!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Apr 28, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> I rode the Vindec down to the shops yesterday, but that was as far as my riding went, it was too difficult in the 50 mph+ wind.
> I also neglected to take a photo, apologies all.
> Thankfully, today was much calmer weatherwise.
> Set off into town on the BSA to help out on our monthly "couch to saddle" ride, helping people to get out and about on their bikes.
> ...



Man! Beautiful pictures. It looks like I hope heaven does...and hope there will be bicycles there also. Thanks!

Sent from my Bell candlestick


----------



## Miq (Apr 28, 2019)

Sven said:


> Thanks. I try to keep it nice.
> I bet you could have that coaster brake on the verge of a meltdown, screaming down that descent .




Ha!!  That video is hysterical!  Unlike the Russian kids in the video, I have clean new Phil Wood grease on new bearing balls and Mobil 1 synthetic oil on the alternating bronze and steel discs.    I am also not holding the big arm = brake lever to the frame with baling wire.  The coaster was warm but not hot, even at the very bottom.  I could keep my finger on it.  (~40-50C).  Nothing oozed out thankfully.  Front hub was same as ambient.

I was concerned about it too, never taking this bike down that long of a decent.  Checked it once by getting off the bike half way down and also hit the coaster near the top a few times to see if I could notice any fade.

@GTs58 "I can't believe @Miq climbed up South Mountain on a one speed coaster! "  I knew you would get it.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Miq said:


> @dnc1 The light on the Rochester is sweet.  The star/snowflake design on the link between the back of the light and the mount is cool.  Does it serve a purpose?  Great pics today as usual!





Sevenhills1952 said:


> Man! Beautiful pictures. It looks like I hope heaven does...and hope there will be bicycles there also. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Bell candlestick



Thanks for the appreciation guys. The standard of photos in this thread is always fantastic, just trying to keep it up!
Still my favourite thread on the Cabe; aside from all the fantastic knowledge and wisdom freely imparted everywhere on here, the simple pleasure of seeing others enjoying their machines always makes me happy.
@Miq, that light is a "The Revenge" model, by Powell and Hammer of Birmingham (England, not Alabama). That design is there purely for adornment I think, but it could be one of their regular design motifs, peculiar to them.
Great to see your 'downhilling' exploits too, chapeau!
@Sevenhills1952, surely heaven wouldn't include cycling uphill on a 'fixie' with a 91 inch gear? more like some kind of Sisyphean hell I think. I’m a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 28, 2019)

Rode the '56 Jaguar for about 4 miles today. Been too long since I've ridden this one. It's been cold and raining here. 
Hammerhead


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 28, 2019)

This one hurt "literally".

A few days ago I woke up with a pinched nerve or something in my back that disabled me for the last several days. I think I first hurt it lifting a tool box out of my car. It really did not affect me much when it happened, but the next morning it hurt so bad I had trouble even getting out of bed.

Today was a pretty nice day, and I couldn't stand for another moment to be inside. I had to at least try getting out on a bike for a bit.





Yesterday it snowed in the Chicago area, but almost all of it is now gone now. (This section in the photo will probably be gone within the next hour, as its the only patch of snow I saw on the ride). This is hopefully the last I see of it for the rest of the summer.












Do to back pain I could not make it very far today, but I did sneak in just a few miles in a small loop around my neighborhood. It actually felt great to just get out of the house for a little bit.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 28, 2019)

Not cool to destroy signage with graffiti...not cool at all man.   Santa Ana River Jetty...famous surf spot when it's big and pumping from the south..



Newport Back Bay Salt Marsh bicycling heaven.



The Wedge...balboa peninsula



Talbert regional park..




A very relaxed 38mi today..unlike Miq or dnc1's considerable efforts!


----------



## Miq (Apr 28, 2019)

@Hammerhead Spring is over here in AZ, and you're still collecting the infinite piles of dead leaves from last fall in your NH neighborhood.    Time for some green there!

Your Jag looks like it could go some places.  Well equipped.  I especially like the close up pic of the handlebar.  Not sure I've ever seen that before.  It's cool that the terrain is blurred out.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 28, 2019)

My front hub was popping on the blue 53 New World, so I discovered the bearings and race on one side we’re all scraped up, changed everything out and regressed...problem solved. No popping!!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 28, 2019)

Also put together a nicer set of bottlecap pedals thanks to a donor set from a girls, thanks to my cousin. Really loving the D-12 now...rides perfectly!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 28, 2019)

First I rode my stingray at the swap 





Then I rode this when I got home


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 28, 2019)

I went to another swap-meet on my 100 year-old Great Western badge-less moto-bike.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 28, 2019)

Nice image (Miq)..The World at home in it's element..


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 28, 2019)

Still remodeling the master bath, had to go for a ride.  

I have a couple of reasons for trying to ride as often as I can, first, I love to ride bikes.  Second, in August of 1994 I crushed my legs at work, they rebuilt the left one, which makes it very hard to walk at times, although the option was losing it.   However, it is not that bad to ride most of the time.   By the end of the 4th day of this redo of the master bath, the legs are trashed and I just needed to go fast.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 28, 2019)

Range of motion and therapy ride for my shoulder 
15 min ride to the park and back home





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 28, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I can't believe @Miq climbed up South Mountain on a one speed coaster!
> Did you see the *geodesic dome*  house that I had the pleasure of framing back in 1987?  Pretty sure it lined up with 7th St. Cool pictures Miq!




In the early 1970's, my younger brother and I rode our 20" Schwinn's halfway up Mount Lemmon highway from the east side of Tucson, (a Stingray for me, and he had  a Spitfire).   For a 13 and 12 year old we didn't see any reason that we couldn't do it, until we got about halfway up and thought we would die.   The ride back down was much easier.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 28, 2019)

I hope you guys above recover quick.  It's no fun to be hurt.  The simple bicycle may be one of the less impactful ways to get stronger & come back..
@rollfaster -- "Bottlecaps" may be even better than T-8's!!!(even if they are Schwinn-madep


----------



## Miq (Apr 28, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Nice image (Miq)..The World at home in it's element..




Ha!  No doubt.  The only thing I could have done to be more out of place this morning was wear a ski jacket.  

I just try to show what’s possible, not what’s normal.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 28, 2019)

Just got back from a late after dinner ride on the 29 Westfield.  Ran out of kerosene in my lamp after a half mile, and it got dark quickly.

I left with one bike and got home with three. 

Someone's trash will make a couple of young girls happy when they get their new, tuned up bikes from me.

Maybe someday someone will have a proper classic bike in the trash when I ride by.

That little 16" was a bear to steer alongside the Westfield.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2019)

Miq said:


> Ha!  No doubt.  The only thing I could have done to be more out of place this morning was wear a ski jacket.
> 
> I just try to show what’s possible, not what’s normal.




A man has to know his limitations.  

I found that historical South Mountain site! I remember now that when we were eating at the Taco Bell on 7th St. and Baseline we could see our handy work on the side of the mountain. You could see this atrocity from there! All the residents in that area complained to the City and tried to get the construction halted, they even drove up to the job site and gave us a piece of their mind while yelling how ugly it was. I couldn't find it and I thought it was torn down, but our craftsmanship wasn't bad enough to where it would fall over by itself after all these years.  lmao


----------



## Miq (Apr 28, 2019)

@GTs58 Buckminster Fuller would be proud of your handiwork!  I'll keep my eye out for it next time I hit the entrance on Central.  Somebody paid extra for the "historic dome home" last time it sold, I'm sure...


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Move along now, nothing to see here.....




Misty morning!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Move along now, nothing to see here.....
> View attachment 988723
> 
> Misty morning!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 29, 2019)

GTs58 said:


>



Nice! Always good to hear artists you've never heard before.


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 29, 2019)

1am ride downtown. Decided to track down and photograph all these geese..... Eventually. Cruised through the alleys. Cool artwork there. And oh yeah the bar L motel. I think in the 70s you could pay rent with cocaine. Looks like they have vacancy. But not HBO.


----------



## harpon (Apr 29, 2019)

just out- 60's Peugeot mixte with 36volt hub motor powered by two hoverboard packs.  Speed 18-20, range 12/14 miles


----------



## Tomato John (Apr 29, 2019)

Me and the mermaid out for a spin at lunch. 








Back to work but stopped to take a pic at some artwork  outside the building. 



Called “Return of the Four-leggeds”


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Nice, and much brighter on the way home......





I’m not really that fat, honest!

Stopped to take a shot of this fine house in Preston Crowmarsh, glorious afternoon sunshine really bringing the stone and bricks some character.....




Almost wiped out 10 minutes later, in The Street, Crowmarsh Gifford; a van cut across the cycle path I was on without warning. I'm afraid I lost my temper with the driver and gave him a piece of my mind in less than complimentary terms. He was highly apologetic, gave me the usual "sorry I didn’t see you" excuse. I left him and caught up with all the other drivers who'd witnessed the event at the traffic lights by the bridge. Interestingly, as I cycled over the bridge, cars passed by me almost comically slowly and respectfully. I'd obviously made a lasting impression on them as the 5th. car wouldn't even go past me, lol!

Dug out the 1996 Orange 'C16r' mtb, for this evening and tomorrow (I'm trying to use all my bikes more often, some of them are feeling neglected).....




Those fat tyres sound like a swarm of bees on the road when you're going flat-out!

Sundown over South Oxfordshire.....




Keep riding and stay safe!


----------



## harpon (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Apr 29, 2019)

Man oh man dnc1....We cannot lose any cabers, especially you Sir.   Fact is the more we ride the more chance we have of going down or getting hit.  It is inevitable when you pile alot of miles on.  Many of my close friends have been badly hurt in crashes (myself included) but we seem to keep riding as we  accept the risks because the returns far outweigh them.   Glad you were not hurt, and I might suggest that it was perhaps due to your finely honed cycling skills!!

    I took a fast-paced spin for 29 today on the heavily modified late-20's Hawthorne!!    Cloudy, overcast and cool but no-one was around allowing higher speeds.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2019)

In the dark, shining the light.
To and from the shop; then loaded the bag up with CWC t-shirts to the P.O.
Great pics Pete @SKPC 











I brought my son to hang out with the bikes, while I did the mailing.
I told him the bike he is riding is 100 years old.
He said, "They don't make 'em like they used to."


----------



## Miq (Apr 29, 2019)

Took the New World out to Kyrene on the canal tonight.  Saw a couple of people flying kites.


----------



## mrg (Apr 29, 2019)

Took out the 37 Roadmaster over to the car show tonight


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 30, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Man oh man dnc1....We cannot lose any cabers, especially you Sir.   Fact is the more we ride the more chance we have of going down or getting hit.  It is inevitable when you pile alot of miles on.  Many of my close friends have been badly hurt in crashes (myself included) but we seem to keep riding as we  accept the risks because the returns far outweigh them.   Glad you were not hurt, and I might suggest that it was perhaps due to your finely honed cycling skills!!
> 
> I took a fast-paced spin for 29 today on the heavily modified late-20's Hawthorne!!    Cloudy, overcast and cool but no-one was around allowing higher speeds.
> View attachment 989153
> ...




Thanks @SKPC, I had an inkling he was going to 'cut me up', sixth sense or something I guess, so I'd started slowing down a little.
You have to treat everyone as a potential idiot if you want to stay safe on the road! It was lucky it was me and not some inexperienced kid!
Out on the Orange again this morning.....




Looks like it's going to be another nice day, planning on a little 'green lane' detour on the way home.


----------



## Miq (Apr 30, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Thanks @SKPC,You have to treat everyone as a potential idiot if you want to stay safe on the road! It was lucky it was me and not some inexperienced kid!




No doubt! @dnc1  You are the one exposed on the bike.  The car/truck drivers have so much less risk, what do they care...  I see it almost every day when I make my busy road crossings too.  I actually almost got hit twice by the same car one evening two week ago.  Like you, I can't write the words I screamed at him through his windshield while he stared at his hands trying to pretend it didn't happen...  Knowing PHX, I'll end up getting shot raging about it and not killed by the car almost hitting me.   Hard not to push back when stuff like that happens...

Glad you're still safe posting pics!


----------



## Sven (Apr 30, 2019)

Took the 79 Suburban to and around Chaptico.





A few pictures on the way there. 








Good ride today


----------



## 39zep (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## dnc1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Miq said:


> No doubt! @dnc1  You are the one exposed on the bike.  The car/truck drivers have so much less risk, what do they care...  I see it almost every day when I make my busy road crossings too.  I actually almost got hit twice by the same car one evening two week ago.  Like you, I can't write the words I screamed at him through his windshield while he stared at his hands trying to pretend it didn't happen...  Knowing PHX, I'll end up getting shot raging about it and not killed by the car almost hitting me.   Hard not to push back when stuff like that happens...
> 
> Glad you're still safe posting pics!



Thanks @Miq. Thankfully guns are not something I have to worry about when I'm out on a ride. Not unless an irate farmer doesn't like the look of me as I use a 'bridleway' across their land.
Wildlife is a bit of a risk at the moment though.
Obviously nothing potentially aggressive like bears or big cats, just birds!
The back roads and tracks I ride on are full of Pheasants, and it's mating season, so they are a little too preoccupied to notice cyclists coming round bends. When 'spooked' they take off vertically; I've almost crashed a couple of times recently as I hastily avoid them.
Ducks are also a problem, the village of Chalgrove is famous for them, they're everywhere. Usually just sat in the middle of the road! I ran into this pair of Mallards (not literally) as I crossed Benson Lock on foot this afternoon. Cycling is not permitted across the footbridge so I followed them respectfully as they waddled along.....





I stopped at the other side and took a pic of the lockkeepers cottage, dating from 1913.....




I went out on the Orange later on. Left Wallingford via the Thames Path, it's another lovely evening.....




Detoured down a bridleway between Ewelme and Roke.....




More wildlife as I headed over to Chalgrove. Pheasants everywhere, Partridge, Buzzards, Deer; all too fast for me to capture in a photo sadly.
I did manage to get a photo of this little chap who I seem to spot most days; a melanistic Rabbit (all black). I've zoomed in on it in the second photo.....








Great riding today.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Sven said:


> Took the 79 Suburban to and around Chaptico.
> View attachment 989489View attachment 989497
> A few pictures on the way there.
> View attachment 989490
> ...





39zep said:


> View attachment 989500



Lovely photos!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 30, 2019)

I rode the WF to the shop this morning.
I needed to stop at Smart & Final on my way home for beans; to grind; daily requirement.





High Voltage Transmission lines from Edison, at the beach.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 30, 2019)

I should stop riding bikes that I buy that i need to sell! They all ride great! Took the 52 Panther on a test ride tonight and rides great and haven’t much to it yet. If i didn’t have one i’d keep it!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 30, 2019)

Got out late on the Elgin HotRod after working on some old trees in the yard. Around 38 flat and smooth miles.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 30, 2019)

Worked on the shower floor today, that tile is done. Then we had big wind and rain, tornado warnings and a touchdown about 10 miles from here.  Everything is nicer now, so I got a late night ride on the 48 Rocket.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 30, 2019)

John G04 said:


> I should stop riding bikes that I buy that i need to sell! They all ride great! Took the 52 Panther on a test ride tonight and rides great and haven’t much to it yet. If i didn’t have one i’d keep it!View attachment 989758
> View attachment 989759



Loving that Panther!


----------



## Miq (Apr 30, 2019)

Out to Kyrene on the canal again tonight.  Lots of friendly people out saying hi tonight and great clouds in the North.  Fun ride on the 1941 New World.


----------



## dnc1 (May 1, 2019)

Just out on the Orange today, pictured here at Benson Lock again.....




Really enjoying this machine at the moment.


----------



## tripple3 (May 1, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*



Happy Hump Day!
Keepin' it Fresh.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 1, 2019)

A different view.

Storms are here again.


----------



## 1898Columbia (May 1, 2019)

Thanks to a new seat clamp from Rustjunkie, my Princeton bike is back on the road.


----------



## Rivnut (May 1, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I have quite a few girls bikes. some of my nicer ones that i have are what my girl friend calls "gwheels bikes"!!



My "old fart" riding buddies just call them step-throughs.


----------



## SKPC (May 1, 2019)

Hawthorne today for 52.  Up and down the coast, then inland up San Diego creek towards the Santa Ana Mountains/Saddleback and back.  Nice ride.


----------



## Miq (May 1, 2019)

Pretty nice contrails set tonight on the canal.  Also got a pic of this Jacaranda tree in my neighborhood before it looses it’s blooms.


----------



## Hobo Bill (May 2, 2019)

BOy that is one bloomin' tree.....looks like a toot of a ride...eh!


----------



## fattyre (May 2, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (May 2, 2019)

Nice!^^^    Sweet bike!


----------



## fattyre (May 2, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Nice!^^^    Sweet bike!





Thanks!   Copied the SKPC photo angle.  Always love those ground level pics you take.


----------



## SKPC (May 2, 2019)

If you have a good clean background in the photo, then a low-angle shot highlights the bike really nicely. Double thumbs up.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (May 2, 2019)

Not an old bike, but I picked up this Cranbrook a few weeks ago for the wife for $35 unassembled and still in the box. I greased everything, went through the wheels, and replaced the BB bearings that sounded like gravel. She rode it but wasn't happy with the seating no matter high, low, laid back,......... So I threw on this banana and sissy bar to get her reactions. Been out riding it around post lawn care. It sure does wheelie easy! 











Still need to find the perfect bars and swap those awful pedals


----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2019)

It was a great ride this morning; it was a great ride this afternoon.
Sorry, that's all I have for pics today.
Stories about the ride are running in my mind, while I'm riding; but are better _told_ than _typed.
Let's get together and go for a ride._


----------



## jimbo53 (May 2, 2019)

Maiden ride for my winter resto project, a 1953 green Panther. What a great riding bike! These are true 2 wheeled land yachts-style, chrome, bling-it’s all there.


----------



## Speed King (May 2, 2019)

Just got back.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 2, 2019)

1929 Westfield


----------



## Santee (May 2, 2019)

Hood ride.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 2, 2019)

Rode my friends Viking for a little bit


----------



## Krakatoa (May 2, 2019)

And the repro Schwinn


----------



## Miq (May 2, 2019)

Late ride on the canal out to Kyrene.  Long stretches of solitude were nice.


----------



## dnc1 (May 3, 2019)

Out on the Orange again, yesterday and today. Wet and windy commutes both days.
Highlight of the day yesterday evening, had a puncture.....




Hope her majesty didn't mind me using her bench.....




Keep on riding!


----------



## Tomato John (May 3, 2019)

On a lunchtime ride through the local neighborhood. Just picked up this rack for the back.  Pretty handy but had to remove the generator for my light. Might have to alter something to make it work.


----------



## hm. (May 3, 2019)

..



Rode my 1981 Cruiser down to the park earlier today


----------



## friendofthedevil (May 3, 2019)

Today the Western Flyer says 'Let's go on the off road trails.'  I say 'No way!'

























Myakka River


----------



## tripple3 (May 3, 2019)

That line I quote, "I don't always stop at red lights, but when I do, I take a picture of my bike."
I should have taken a picture.....


----------



## piercer_99 (May 3, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> That line I quote, "I don't always stop at red lights, but when I do, I take a picture of my bike."
> I should have taken a picture.....
> View attachment 990819View attachment 990820



oh good old 13th street.   I visited that building way to many times. 


Warner and Newland can be a crazy intersection in a car, let alone on a bike.



The cop wouldn't pose for a selfie with you?  I probably won't ever get one of those here, we have one stop light in this town, and I typically don't ride there, it is where the freeway goes through town.


----------



## fattyre (May 3, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 990820





Double like!    Still 1000 times cheaper than operating and automobile.   If I dig around enough I can probably find the speeding ticket I once got on my bicycle...


----------



## tripple3 (May 3, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> oh good old 13th street.   I visited that building way to many times.
> I don't like the memories, bus trips, walkin' circles waitin', sad times, behind me.
> 
> Warner and Newland can be a crazy intersection in a car, let alone on a bike.
> ...



I know to be respectful, but let him know I was sad for his career choice.



fattyre said:


> Double like!    Still 1000 times cheaper than operating and automobile.   If I dig around enough I can probably find the speeding ticket I once got on my bicycle...



I don't ride that fast, especially in comparison to you and Pete @SKPC 
I do ride waving my arms in the air, like I'm flying down the sidewalk, along the block wall.:eek:
Sometimes hollarin", "Light For All"
Pretending, believing I was called to be a light carrier for the SUN!



It's a lot fun; I'm laughing hilariously often.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 3, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> That line I quote, "I don't always stop at red lights, but when I do, I take a picture of my bike."
> I should have taken a picture.....
> View attachment 990819View attachment 990820




Trouble maker........
HBPD don't have anything better to do?


----------



## SKPC (May 3, 2019)

Rode the Shelby Roadster for a shorty yesterday and today for 51.  Rear axle nuts kept loosening cause I don't like to over-tighten stuff.   Up & down the coast and inland up San Diego Creek again.


----------



## Tomato John (May 3, 2019)

friendofthedevil said:


> Today the Western Flyer says 'Let's go on the off road trails.'  I say 'No way!'
> 
> View attachment 990805
> 
> ...



Some crazy lookin’ rocks you have in your neck of the woods


----------



## Mark Johnston (May 3, 2019)

I took a little spin around the neighborhood this afternoon on my crusty Admiral.


----------



## Santee (May 3, 2019)

Rolling.... Santee Lakes


----------



## Miq (May 3, 2019)

@friendofthedevil Great pics!  Love the turtle too.  Yuengling Lager...yum.  Oldest continuous brewery in the USA.  Pottsville, PA.

@tripple3 You can explain it, just like that, to the judge... 



Canal - 1941 New World - Steaming Kyrene


----------



## dnc1 (May 4, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I know to be respectful, but let him know I was sad for his career choice.
> 
> 
> I don't ride that fast, especially in comparison to you and Pete @SKPC
> ...



Keep on riding the way you do Mark!


----------



## friendofthedevil (May 4, 2019)

Tomato John said:


> Some crazy lookin’ rocks you have in your neck of the woods



Yeah, 'off road' here is very different than the desert and mountains out West. Off road in Florida means mud, sand, and palmetto scrub. It also means alligators, cottonmouths, and wild hogs.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 4, 2019)

Don't try this with a real one!


----------



## Sven (May 4, 2019)

Bearclaw said:


> Hope this don't offend anyone.Other bike not ready yet...
> 
> View attachment 990999



Sweet Shovelhead!


----------



## tripple3 (May 4, 2019)

May the Fourth be with you!
Happy Saturday!
20+ miles early on Velvet.


----------



## Tomato John (May 4, 2019)

friendofthedevil said:


> Yeah, 'off road' here is very different than the desert and mountains out West. Off road in Florida means mud, sand, and palmetto scrub. It also means alligators, cottonmouths, and wild hogs.



 I think I would just stick to the path......


----------



## Sven (May 4, 2019)

I rode the trail to a few yard sales. Nothing of real interest.



Then I crossed over the 4 lane to the Farmer's /Flea / open / junk market.





Not many bikes .$125 for a Margaritaville bicycles...no thanks.



I made a stop at Auto Zone to pick up some Dupli-Color clear coat



Then it was back on the trail to head home.
This is an example of snake vs horse hoof.


GOOD DAY, GOOD RIDE!


----------



## dnc1 (May 4, 2019)

Thankfully no 'gators, snakes, turtles or boar for me to be wary of today (or any other day for that matter, occasional siting of a snake being a rare exception!). 
Out on the Vindec for a shopping and errands run this morning.
Out on the Rochester this afternoon, cycled over to the waterfront café in Benson to leave more promotional stuff for our cycling festival in July; shameless plug alert!.....









With duties accomplished I cycled back home through Preston Crowmarsh.....




That bird on the thatched cottage roof is actually a local thatcher's trademark, not another one of those real pesky Pheasants......




Walked through Howbery Park nature reserve (cycling not permitted). Another day of sunshine and showers.....









Short but sweet ride! Despite being rained on at the end.


----------



## SKPC (May 4, 2019)

Elgin Rat up and down the coast.






This bike delivers a wide range of foot, hand and butt adjustments that you can make independently. Bonus is that the seat is super comfortable!


----------



## dnc1 (May 4, 2019)

Final ride of the day. 
Out on the Vindec 'Atlantic' semi-crusty tracker. Anything with chrome forks that shiny can't ever be totally crusty....




Since I use this most for nipping down to the shops, I've fitted a basket. It's quickly removeable too, thanks to the 'papillons' on the front axle and a couple of old leather saddlebag straps.....




Salvaged from a friends old BSA!

Caught the setting sun just after cresting Cholsey Hill.....




Significantly colder on the dark side of the hill, especially when wearing shorts!


----------



## Speed King (May 4, 2019)

Again today.


----------



## dnc1 (May 4, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Elgin Rat up and down the coast.
> View attachment 991326
> 
> View attachment 991325



What tyres do you have on that fine machine @SKPC ? 
I can make out that they're 'Bontragers' but not the model name.
Cheers,
Darren.


----------



## dnc1 (May 4, 2019)

Speed King said:


> Again today.View attachment 991334



Great photo, nice bicycle!


----------



## tripple3 (May 4, 2019)

Russ @rustystone2112 came by to ride bikes for tacos.


----------



## mike j (May 4, 2019)

After I got back from Trexlertown & inventoried the goodies, took this old Crescent out for a shakedown cruise. It maneuvers like a tractor trailer, barely fits in the 8' bed of my pickup but is a really fun ride. Fixed gear is a lot more user friendly than I would have thought. Next step, get my wife on it.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## rustystone2112 (May 4, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Russ @rustystone2112 came by to ride bikes for tacos.
> View attachment 991339



Fun day , forgot to thank you for the tacos, Thank you!


----------



## JAF/CO (May 4, 2019)

Don’t Be late you will miss the good stuff


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## SKPC (May 4, 2019)

dnc1/Darren...the Bontragers are "Hanks" 26 x 2.25 wire bead skinwall slicks (about 680?grams). They stopped making them a couple years ago which is really too bad as they were one of the lightest of the 26" balloon tires.   They measure 26 & 7/8" tall ground to top at 50lbs air pressure.  Pete


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 4, 2019)

Getting it all tuned in for a Cinco De Mayo ride tomorrow - maybe (?)
Rode around the neighborhood just to get a ride in before end of day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearclaw (May 4, 2019)

Sven said:


> Sweet Shovelhead!



Thanks got busted up at work she hasn't seen the sun in a few years...


----------



## JRE (May 4, 2019)

Took the Shelby for a spin today.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 4, 2019)

Tightened a few things here & there and took a test run to get the mail the long way.....


----------



## Miq (May 4, 2019)

Out to Kyrene on the canal again.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 5, 2019)

@rustyjunky. Get them ! Your stuff doesn’t bounce around, like with rubber straps 
Enjoy the Ride [emoji1422]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 5, 2019)

Been busy with a kayak project, a new old kevlar composite boat,  but still getting in a few miles - this is a lot more core muscle work than riding a bike and takes more effort to keep balance.



Yesterday, Lou and I got out after a flash flood, thinking we'd be able to connect the upper and lower Salado Creek greenways.
But we found Salado Creek ripping, and expected to find the northbound boardwalk submerged - maybe should have brought the boat.



Our southbound route was deterred by a clay wash.  Nasty stuff, never had clay before my tire wipers couldn't deal with, but this stuff plugged our chainstays, fork crowns and brakes.  Still a good adventure, we cleaned out the gunk and rode what we could get to twice for 22 miles, and met up with Lou's Suzie for great lunch at Thai House (their fish sauce served with spring rolls is beyond words)



The Italians dominated today's Alamodome sprint, taking the top 5 finishes.  I led most of the way, mostly by traffic signal audacity.  But in the Chavez stretch, Tad's monster muscle memory beat me by 20 seconds (he's done that last half-mile at 30 mph before)  - four of us finished tight, and I was last in the lead group.  Lou was not far behind.
Howard corralled 30 riders behind that, including some cute women today.
Cappuccino time.   No pastry for me, I'm backing off the starch until I can get my miles back up - between other interests and that work thing.



Tad's celeste



the impossible to photograph Tommasini pearl paint


----------



## Freqman1 (May 5, 2019)

A huge shout out to @mfhemi1969 for letting me get this one--I owe you Mike! Put a chain on it, chain adjusters, adjusted the rear hub and chain guard, tightened everything and gave it a check ride. Other than some rim truing smooth as butter. I'm going to Jack and Jill this one with a girls bike I have and make them straw and black (this is not an original paint bike). V/r Shawn


----------



## mfhemi1969 (May 5, 2019)

No problem Shawn, Nice visiting with you at MLC, I knew you would give it a good home !  Just thinning some of my duplicate bikes and making room. Please send pic's when they are finished.... Mike


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 5, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> A huge shout out to @mfhemi1969 for letting me get this one--I owe you Mike! Put a chain on it, chain adjusters, adjusted the rear hub and chain guard, tightened everything and gave it a check ride. Other than some rim truing smooth as butter. I'm going to Jack and Jill this one with a girls bike I have and make them straw and black (this is not an original paint bike). V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 991875



classy photo


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 5, 2019)

Ride around Puddingstone lake with Dad and Daughter


----------



## tripple3 (May 5, 2019)

1936 Clipper in Long Beach with the Cyclone Coasters.


----------



## BillMetric (May 5, 2019)

took my '46 Schwinn ACE for a quick spin today, finally got the crank arm to quit hitting the new pencil kickstand although it still doesn't have as much lean as I would like, its a 25+ year project, one piece at a time ...


----------



## birdzgarage (May 5, 2019)

Rode the krusty merc in long beach with the boys today.me and @hellshotrods had a blast hanging out with this guy! Lol.i heard he was buddy's with @rustjunkie .dude was killin me.way out there.then there was the cell phone incident.lol.too funny today!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 5, 2019)




----------



## birdzgarage (May 5, 2019)

BillMetric said:


> took my '46 Schwinn ACE for a quick spin today, finally got the crank arm to quit hitting the new pencil kickstand although it still doesn't have as much lean as I would like, its a 25+ year project, one piece at a time ...



Lets see more of that split.


----------



## SKPC (May 5, 2019)

Cruise control on the Shelby today.


----------



## saladshooter (May 5, 2019)

Rode around Denver City Park with @xmtnrider on the '38 standard.


----------



## bobbystillz (May 5, 2019)

Today's trusty steed!


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (May 5, 2019)

I took out the Shelby Speedway Special to the park to go fishing with my son





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (May 5, 2019)

1948 Monark Rocket night ride.


----------



## mrg (May 5, 2019)

CC CWC ride in the LB!


----------



## Miq (May 5, 2019)

Great sunset on the canal today.  Riding my 41 New World with the ducks.


----------



## rollfaster (May 6, 2019)

Took the D-13 out for a quick ride( in between  yardwork) after throwing on a pair of whitewalls.


----------



## fattyre (May 6, 2019)




----------



## b 17 fan (May 6, 2019)

Had these two out yesterday


----------



## JimRoy (May 6, 2019)

48 Straight Bar


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2019)

Rode the teens Reading to dinner last night


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 6, 2019)

Work has had a stranglehold on my time lately but found some time to head out in the Flying Ace!





Took off east along the St. Vrain bikeway with a strong tailwind. Just upgraded to a new phone recently and tried out the JBL speaker mod. The VLC player app I downloaded (since Play Music app makes you join, for money to play my music!) has an 11 channel equalizer that makes the speaker sound like it was made by JBL versus the way it sounded originally. The metal piece with JBL lettering is the kickstand.



(The phone is not attached in this pic.) 

And tried out the phone carrier I picked up at Walmart for $10. 



Both work great and make me a happy guy!

The strong headwind on the way back necessitated stopping at the Pump House for a hand crafted stout....







And a burger to replace nutrients.


----------



## Rollo (May 6, 2019)

... Rode the new Phantom 6 miles today ...


----------



## Sven (May 6, 2019)

I rode the "ratvette" on the Three Notch Trail today.





Not as cool as other's member's shot s of their shadow



Lost a bolt, nut and washer somewhere. Thank goodness for zip ties. Zip it and keep ridin'



outside the Charlotte Hall compound



Nice GTO and Guns, Guns, Guns..



GYM RATZ - Nutrition and Firearms. The front room looks like a health store the back room is an arsenal. 



Good ride!


----------



## SKPC (May 6, 2019)

Rode the Elgin today for around 40mi.  Clean air and cooler riding on the Cal Coast and thru Talbert Regional Park.   Monday and very few riders out..


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2019)

WF to and from the Shop.





The best part of my work-day is the Ride.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 6, 2019)

1937-39



 Schwinn with forebrake


----------



## GTs58 (May 6, 2019)

@Mr. Monkeyarms 

She's checking you out!


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 6, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> 1937-39View attachment 993014
> 
> Schwinn with forebrake



Nice!!!


----------



## mrg (May 6, 2019)

Ride the workhorse WF dbl bar roadster over to the car show but nobody was there, I guess I should’ve stuck around last week for the announcements, oh well good ride


----------



## Miq (May 6, 2019)

Rode out to Kyrene on the canal as usual.  Got some pics tonight of that crescent moon that @tripple3 was checking out last month.   Hiding in and out of the clouds to the right of the power lines.  There was enough earth shine hitting the “dark” part of the moon that you could clearly see the entire surface...when it wasn’t behind a cloud...



This one has the crescent’s reflection in the middle of my 41 New World’s frame.  


That back tire really wanted to go for a swim.  Luckily the kickstand refused and held strong.


----------



## dnc1 (May 7, 2019)

Out on  'Inconnu' yesterday, just a quick 12 mile spin. Overcast all day but not too cold.....









Lovely half-timbered cottage in Brightwell-cum-Sotwell caught my eye.....




Lovely ride. Out on the Vindec later on, no photos!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 7, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> @Mr. Monkeyarms
> 
> She's checking you out!
> 
> View attachment 993099




Thanks, but I'm pretty sure she was eyeing my burger......


----------



## SKPC (May 7, 2019)

She's checking you out for sure!    Surely she spotted your cycle as well.    Old bikes rule...


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 7, 2019)

1939 Schwinn 'b' frame   'bc' arrowhead paint scheme


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 7, 2019)

SKPC said:


> She's checking you out for sure!    Surely she spotted your cycle as well.    Old bikes rule...





Thanks again, but surely it was the burger. 



As you can see, I'm not much to look at....
Maybe she likes being grossed out. 



(I'm totally naive and don't recognize that behavior from women)


----------



## dnc1 (May 7, 2019)

Some women at least, must prefer the quirkier gentleman I'm sure, otherwise we'd all be single on here, lol!
Out on the Vindec back from work, stopped to watch the cows taking a paddle in the Thames......




Out on the '57 Raleigh 'Superbe' custom this evening. A slightly scenic variation to my regular route, avoiding busier roads. Haven't ridden this one for ages, finally remembered to get a couple of new cotter pins to get it  rideable again.....




Lovely to ride still, even after 30 odd years of custodianship. Rolls beautifully on those Schwalbe tyres; and I love the way the bright Magenta paint scares the 'serious' Raleigh enthusiasts over here.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> View attachment 993407
> 
> View attachment 993408
> 
> ...



Love those fender darts


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2019)

Pic from Saturday afternoon. Rode the crusty Colson & Monark HTB to a local brewery with @Vintage Paintworx


----------



## tripple3 (May 7, 2019)

Again today.


----------



## fattyre (May 7, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (May 7, 2019)

Rode the Hawthorne Flyer about 48 today.  Beautiful cool and cloudy riding weather with little wind if any so picked up the pace a bit.
Talbert Park




Newport back bay









San Diego Creek


----------



## bobbystillz (May 7, 2019)

I took BALLOONATIC out for some mileage today. Added some jewelry as well!


----------



## Rockman9 (May 7, 2019)

Took the Custom Deluxe out to for my weekly Sonic Cheeseburger. 79 years old and still a pleasure to ride.


----------



## JMack (May 7, 2019)

My home made recumbent Schwinn beer hauler made from 3 frames.


----------



## Miq (May 7, 2019)

Hanging out on my 41 World with Kyrene, the crescent moon (top right), and a power plant employee opening a water valve (lower left).


----------



## dnc1 (May 7, 2019)

JMack said:


> My home made recumbent Schwinn beer hauler made from 3 frames. View attachment 993668



Crazy, wonderful machine! That's a serious beer carrying basket on the back.
Love it!


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2019)

Miq said:


> the crescent moon (top right),



Awesome! I love your pics.
It is tough to see the crescent moon in pics.
Mine was the last crescent of a "Waning Moon" (ahead of sunrise), where yours is the early "Waxing new moon" (after sunset).
Just my simple observations and explanation of it.
Enjoy the Ride!



Full Moon setting just before sun-rise; on the opposite horizon.


----------



## Sven (May 8, 2019)

JMack said:


> My home made recumbent Schwinn beer hauler made from 3 frames. View attachment 993668



VERY KOOL! Genius , Id say


----------



## Tomato John (May 8, 2019)

Rockman9 said:


> Took the Custom Deluxe out to for my weekly Sonic Cheeseburger. 79 years old and still a pleasure to ride.
> 
> View attachment 993653View attachment 993654View attachment 993655



Wasn’t sure if  u were talking about the bike or yourself.   Cool bike


----------



## Rockman9 (May 8, 2019)

Tomato John said:


> Wasn’t sure if  u were talking about the bike or yourself.   Cool bike




Haha. I guess I left myself open for that. LOL. The bike has 20 years on me but I hope I'm as good as it is when I get to 79.


----------



## Miq (May 8, 2019)

@tripple3 Thanks for the further info on waxing and waning!  One more thing I recently learned about the moon. 


If you draw an imaginary line connecting the two points of the crescent moon down to the horizon. The place where this line hits the horizon is due South. Seems to work pretty good, at least in the northern hemisphere.  Check it out!


----------



## SKPC (May 8, 2019)

*Waxing*

The waxing moon is the lunar phase, starting when the moon is just passed its darkest, and continues until the moon is at its brightest.  When the moon is waxing, a sliver more can be viewed each night, and it appears to be growing.

*Waning*

The waning moon is the lunar phase, beginning when the moon is just passed its brightest and fullest, and continues until the moon can no longer be easily viewed.  When the moon is waning, it appears to shrink each night.

*Distinguishing Waxing and Waning*

How can it be determined if the moon is waxing?  When the moon is in its waxing phase, it looks similar to the capital letter ‘D’, in that the right side of the moon is smooth and rounded; whereas, the left side looks more uneven and darkening.

What makes the waning moon easily identifiable?  When the moon is in its waning phase, it appears more like the capital letter ‘C’; the right side appears darker, more indistinct, while the left side is smooth and rounded.

@tripple3 ---Has nothing to do with morning or evening buddy.....it's a phase, waxing or waning....getting larger or smaller.  Let's ride!
Someone should put together a *full-moon* ride this summer...


----------



## Miq (May 8, 2019)

@SKPC I love full moon rides!  No headlights in the desert is fun. Let's ride!

Waxing = D
Waning = C

I can try to remember that.

It was waxing it up last night.


----------



## mrg (May 8, 2019)

Still out trying different wheel/tire combo’s but just got a old pic that this Murray built Hiawatha use to have chrome rims, OG ??


----------



## fordmike65 (May 8, 2019)

Rode the '46 Rollfast part way to work today. Co-worker sent me a pic he took this morning.


----------



## Sven (May 8, 2019)

Hit the Three Notch Trail, crossed the highway to get to the Hallmark store to get an Anniversary ( 30 years )card for the wife.



Crews working on getting a downed tree off the trail.



Stopped by the Amish market to get some Chow Chow and to ask how the Hertzler family was doing , after being involved in a serious crash



A few shots along the way


----------



## dnc1 (May 8, 2019)

Out on the Raleigh again this afternoon and evening. 16 miles in total.
Took this photo in Thames Street, Wallingford just before the rains really started coming down.
This is actually two separate buildings but I like the way the spire of St. Stephens church (behind) looks like it's atop of the old church house in the foreground.....




Happy riding people, don't get as wet I did!


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Has nothing to do with morning or evening buddy.....it's a phase, waxing or waning....getting larger or smaller.



When it's at it's tiniest sliver crescent, waxing or waning, you can't see it with the sun up.
It shows just after sunset, new moon waxing; or just before sunrise, last view of the waning phase crescent.
To quote the old @hoofhearted : I don't make this stuff up, I just notice it. Yes, let's ride.
I rode back and forth to work today on the WF.
I made a stop at Smart & Final for Half & Half; I ran out this morning.


----------



## friendofthedevil (May 8, 2019)

26 miles today along the Inter Coastal Waterway...













Circus Bridge...





Then north on the Legacy Trail to Dona Bay...


----------



## piercer_99 (May 8, 2019)

Sven said:


> Hit the Three Notch Trail, crossed the highway to get to the Hallmark store to get an Anniversary ( 30 years )card for the wife.
> View attachment 993987
> Crews working on getting a downed tree off the trail.
> View attachment 993988
> ...



the chow-chow looks great.

congratulations on 30 years, that is awesome.


----------



## Miq (May 8, 2019)

Yea congrats @Sven!!


----------



## SKPC (May 8, 2019)

Shelby straight bar roadster.   Coooool temps in Cali man.  Long sleeves today up and down the coast.


----------



## fattyre (May 8, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (May 8, 2019)

An otherwise very nice night ride on the 48 Rocket,  interrupted by a drunk guy walking his 2 dogs unleashed.  Jackwagon.

The 7 speed is very helpful at times, amazing how much get up.and go a 59.5 pound bicycle has.


----------



## Kstone (May 8, 2019)

_I whip my hair back and forth_


----------



## Pistelpete (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Dizzle Problems (May 8, 2019)

fattyre said:


> View attachment 994214



Can I please get a side shot of this bike? Very up my alley!!


----------



## Tomato John (May 8, 2019)

Sven said:


> Hit the Three Notch Trail, crossed the highway to get to the Hallmark store to get an Anniversary ( 30 years )card for the wife.
> View attachment 993987
> Crews working on getting a downed tree off the trail.
> View attachment 993988
> ...



That chow chow looks good. Is it something you cook or just eat straight out of the jar?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 8, 2019)

Pistelpete said:


> View attachment 994273




That has to be a hoot to ride! 
Beautiful machine.


----------



## MarkKBike (May 8, 2019)

I'm jealous, My last ride posted here was not a good idea, I rushed the recovery process and payed the price the following morning. My back problems have continued but I'm now being very carefull to allow things to heal up. I'm about 75% back to normal and have not been out on a bike since April 28'th. The last few days I have still been pretty stiff in the mornings, but am no longer getting the shooting pain when I try to move around. I might give it another week before I try to get out again on another ride.


----------



## Miq (May 8, 2019)

@Kstone Great pics!  Riding in the ‘burgh looks fun.  Love the neon at Buca.

@MarkKBike get well soon man.  It’s not worth making it worse if you rush tho.  Shooting pain is the worst.

Caught some good light tonight.  Clouds to the west and north made it interesting.




This sight from the overpass of the rain coming down in the north, getting lit up pink by the setting sun, was my favorite view this week.  It looked like the clouds were dripping down.  Love this pic:


----------



## Sven (May 9, 2019)

Tomato John said:


> That chow chow looks good. Is it something you cook or just eat straight out of the jar?



Straight out of the jar. Its pickled vegtables.


----------



## Tomato John (May 9, 2019)

Sven said:


> Straight out of the jar. Its pickled vegtables.



Nice. Thought as much but wasn’t sure. Big fan of pickled whatever- except pigs feet


----------



## SKPC (May 9, 2019)

I really like these bikes...I want to ride them but can't!


----------



## JMack (May 9, 2019)

“Bamboozeled” bamboo bike booze runner with side basket for bottles & bamboo skateboard rear rack, rear tiki figure light, front tiki sculpture & skeletal hand side view mirror & zombie hands seat


----------



## Sven (May 9, 2019)

I did a rack n ride to Broomes Island. Not much here.







Nice little store





Stoney's restraunt. Heard it wasn't that great a place to dine.



Rode around most of the trip on a blown pedal.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 9, 2019)

Went into town today, had to get the oil changed on my truck and tires rotated. 
Brought the Rocket to ride around the town square park, and downtown. 





















Found another rocket in Sanger.




The best place for miles around to get your oil changed.  Picked up my truck and went home.


----------



## dnc1 (May 9, 2019)

Out on the Raleigh earlier and the Vindec this evening.....




Fitted a rear mudguard (the original one) to stop me getting a wet rear-end.
Heavy rain and stormy skies all day.


----------



## tripple3 (May 9, 2019)

Same bike, same route, fresh pics.


----------



## SKPC (May 9, 2019)

So I rode the Shelby again for 31m today after replacing some stripped seat clamp parts and moving the seat to the back of the pillar.   Along the coast and Inland.   Coolish temperature and a sweet ride but I paid with a  puncture.


----------



## Sven (May 10, 2019)

I  did a maiden ride in my '63 Schwinn American Prospective "Klunker" out for a spin. I had to get use to the no kick/ side  stand when trying to get a pic. I do think I want to change the bars to a moto style as suggested by @Captain Awesome .















It was a fun ride. Good ride


----------



## Colonel Mustard (May 10, 2019)

Sven said:


> I  did a maiden ride in my '63 Schwinn American Prospective "Klunker" out for a spin. I had to get use to the no kick/ side  stand when trying to get a pic. I do think I want to change the bars to a moto style as suggested by @Captain Awesome .
> View attachment 995207





Every ride's a good ride!!


----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2019)

Captain Awesome said:


> Every ride's a good ride!!



Yes! Windy, rainin', or sunny; enjoy the ride!







Light For All.


----------



## Sven (May 10, 2019)

Captain Awesome said:


> Every ride's a good ride!!



Thanks


----------



## b 17 fan (May 10, 2019)

Been a couple years since I had this one out and it is smooth for a trash find and a clean up


----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2019)

I don't know the year, Red Streak by Snyder.
I bought and sold this bike on CL 7 years ago.
It showed up at Vet's Cycle swap last month, so I bought it back.
Now it has the cross-bars (repros), Bendix 2-speed kick-back, and a drop-stand.
It rides pretty good, but will need some things adjusted or switched for me to keep it again.
I rode to pick up tonights movie at a red box.


----------



## crazyhawk (May 10, 2019)

I figured it was time to rescue this old guy from being stuck in the barn with his old companion, the Farmall, and go for a spin.


----------



## Miq (May 10, 2019)

@Sven That thing is cool already!  Klunk - a - dunk!  I like the moto bars idea too.  What kinda brakes you gonna consider?

Out for some good light on the canal tonight.  Been some killer sunsets this week.  This one too.  Contrail lit up like a paint streak in this one.



Again today, the clouds in the N. 



41 New World and Kyrene


----------



## Sven (May 11, 2019)

Miq said:


> @Sven That thing is cool already!  Klunk - a - dunk!  I like the moto bars idea too.  What kinda brakes you gonna consider?
> 
> Thanks, @Miq !
> Brakes?


----------



## Balloonoob (May 11, 2019)

Took my new 34 Colson out for what I will call the first ride. Gotta say that I love it. Will get the seat addressed soon. So optimistic i did not even bring a wrench. Oooops chain fell off about 20 times. Still went a good distance for a test ride. I will be using the chain tensioners that I have next time. Oh and bringing a wrench. Saw a red bike abandoned then realized why..... It was a huffy.


----------



## dnc1 (May 11, 2019)

Another puncture on.the Vindec yesterday.
Dug the Rudge out of the garage today and took it for a 15 miler.....









Still fun to ride, I should ride it more!


----------



## dnc1 (May 11, 2019)

Out on the custom '57 Raleigh this evening, 10 miles.
Took another detour along a footpath, had to walk it uphill to the marker post, ground too soft to ride on.....








We're all going to be using that great camera angle soon Pete!
Sat at the marker post for a good 20 minutes, watching a Hare, it eventually came within 15 feet of me but I didn't get my phone out to ruin the moment. You'll have to make do with this shot; zoom in and you'll see it.....




The downhill section from the top looked quite inviting through the wheat field.....




I was frustrated though by the deep tractor ruts every 30 feet, meaning a slower descent than I'd hoped for. The section through the bean field was a little better though.....




Eventually rejoined the road just over Cholsey Hill.....




Got home to find my friend Rob, struggling to start his '58 Lambretta, ready for our classic vehicle rally tomorrow.
He's been working on it all day. It's a ratrod speed machine, featuring a heavily modified 225 cc engine, it does over 90mph! Fast for a '50s Lambretta!
I parked the Raleigh, gave him a push start and helped him get it going! Sounds loud.....




Keep on riding!


----------



## SKPC (May 11, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> We're all going to be using that great camera angle soon Pete!
> Keep on riding!




Absolutely Darren. What a nice variation of bikes this week you have ridden.  Just wonderful!

I was on something unusual for me today.  Early Schwinn Excelsior  with later springer.  Today I stripped it, cleaned and serviced it end to end, repaired the damaged & chipped paint, trued the wheels and then rode it for about 30.   It was pretty beat down and dirty when I got it.   I built it three yrs ago for a close friend and promised lifetime yearly maintenance after I handed it over to him.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 11, 2019)

Still remodeling the master bathroom.  Got a call from the youngest son,  he and his wife were moving today, and..  they needed me to help. They didn't have anymore room on the truck and had a couple more things.

Fortunately the F250 is a long bed,  it was a load, including the bikes I built for both of them.

Anyway,  got the stuff moved, aired up the flat tires on both bikes, and took them both for a ride.   They now have a pump, I always keep one in the truck.

1951 Macy Associates, Columbia built.



1980 Schwinn cruiser thing I built him.  (I really dislike schwinns, so glad that he would take it from me for free.)


----------



## Miq (May 11, 2019)

Not a lot happening on the canal tonight.  Nice clouds and set.  41 World.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cory (May 12, 2019)

On a 1982 Schwinn that I bought yesterday at a garage sale. On the Huntington beach pier for sunrise. Good ride!



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Mustard (May 12, 2019)

Cory said:


> On a 1982 Schwinn that I bought yesterday at a garage sale. On the Huntington beach pier for sunrise. Good ride!View attachment 996788
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk





Great shot!!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 12, 2019)

Got the 41 Firestone pilot out today.finally decided what bike to put the sliding rail on.ive had it back for a while after being given the works by @rustjunkie.


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> We're all going to be using that great camera angle soon Pete!


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2019)

SKPC said:


> promised lifetime yearly maintenance



I am in need of such a mechanic; How Much??
Price per bike? How often does it need maintenance? How many miles can I go before it needs it again?




The Santa Ana River Trail was my Mother Nature Sanctuary today.


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2019)

More pics from the 1st 28 miles, before the ride to Orange.





I met @Cory this morning to ride to the HB Pier.
We chatted a bit and took pics while he drank his coffee.
Then I rode away to go to the end of Newport's Balboa peninsula; the Wedge.











I met my Sweetie at her Mom's house for Mothers' Day Hugs.
I rode to the Circle City Ride in Orange from here.
Great day of riding Velvet; more than 60+ miles.





Even I can see this one's due for some maintenance.:eek:


----------



## SKPC (May 12, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I am in need of such a mechanic; How Much??
> Price per bike? How often does it need maintenance? How many miles can I go before it needs it again?




_I need one of those mechanics. How much?_    Priceless!!   _ Price per bike?_  Alot.   How often?  Often.  How many miles?   It depends.
I probably shouldn't have promised him that rose garden, but he did voluntary legal work for me so he earned it.  I also love to work on bikes so win/win.

_*21st Century Hawthorne Flyer*_ got let out of the cage today for a couple hours.  About 37mi. of riding inland towards the Santa Ana's up San Diego Creek.


----------



## mrg (May 12, 2019)

Did the CCOC ride today, trying to figure out tire/wheel combo on the Hiawatha/Murray for upcoming longer ride


----------



## Miq (May 12, 2019)

Fun Mother’s Day ride on the canal with the whole family.  Zip tied a basket on the bars of my 1990 Specialized Rockhopper Comp and my wife happily overlooked the inoperable front shifter.   

We stopped by the Roadrunner on our way to what the kids call “the other far away park”.  





So much fun riding my grandpa’s 41 World on the canal with my wife and kids.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 13, 2019)

a couple of cool bikes showed up on yesterday's group ride.  Stevo and I rode in from his house to turn it into 28 needed miles.
The greenways are blown out with run-off from monsoon rains, and yesterday was a beautiful window between the rains.
First off, the lead group in the sprint totally smoked me yesterday - I had to be a minute behind them.
But a couple of bikes worth showing - first, this beautiful lugged steel Waterford with first-gen Campy Chorus (came in with the pack).



At coffee stop, this great project bike turned out, a TiGg'd steel mountain bike frame, now on 700c wheels; a different 700c steel unicrown front fork with TiGg'd boss added for disc brake, unpainted (hasn't yet added the boss for a rear brake caliper)
Those blue-anodized levers are Paul Components Engr. 



and a really nice job on a smart brazed-stainless-tubing porter rack



As project bikes go, Stevo rode his Schwinn World Sport frame built with SRAM 2-speed auto, dyno lamps, though he may have found a Mercian frame to move all the parts over.
This bike has 2 gears, 78" and 55", and Steve made a very respectable showing on it, finishing about a minute behind me and far ahead of the pack.
It also does a great job on the northside rolling hills.



my '74 International - all the parts on this bike once sported my '76 Grand Prix


----------



## Sven (May 13, 2019)

I rode my 79 Suburban to the pharmacy to pick up my prescription.
This is a lovely shot of a gloomy, getting  ready to rain day, and a bunch of buzzards sitting on the roof of the church.



Stared to sprinkle, parked under this conveyor. Had to wait about 20 minutes to get my prescription filled

I thought I was gonna beat the rains back home. WRONG! 


Despite getting a little drenched, it was still a good ride.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 13, 2019)

I like that bag


----------



## bficklin (May 13, 2019)

1979 Suburban is good looking [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (May 13, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> I like that bag



Rhode Gear....no longer in production. HTF.


----------



## Sven (May 13, 2019)

bficklin said:


> 1979 Suburban is good looking [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4].
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks


----------



## birdzgarage (May 13, 2019)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 13, 2019)

Sven said:


> Rhode Gear....no longer in production. HTF.



Great stuff, here's another' Rode Gear trunk, with sewed-in insulation - a six pack cooler with room for a blue ice



one really nice old-line bike bag still being made is Lone Peak


----------



## dnc1 (May 13, 2019)

Shots from yesterday and today.
Out on the Vindec for a shopping run first thing.
Got caught up in the classic vehicle show cruise through the town centre, one lady shouted "I like the look of your engines!" as I cycled past; she was stood near the opticians I hasten to add.
Went down on the Rochester late morning to scout the bicycle sale. Found a 1" to 1 1/8" head tube shim I needed for a project I'm working on, Nice!
Then went out for a 15 miler on the 'Morot' ending back at the vehicle show to meet some people.
Here's Rob's Lambretta in all it's glory; it started first time yesterday morning after our efforts on Saturday night.....





Some nice American machines on show.....








This was my favourite of all those amazing machines on display (although the sound of the Murcielago was an awesome experience).  
This is"Betsie", an acquaintance built her from the remains of an Austin 7, buried in a garden for almost 50 years.....








700cc's of very basic transportation, with my basic machine in the background!

Out on the Vindec again last night and today.....









One last shot from tonight.....




Awesome photos as usual in this thread recently, really enjoy seeing everyone's locales, keep it coming!


----------



## SKPC (May 13, 2019)

I got out on the Elgin 5-spring Roadster for a few hrs.   Cool, cloudy & calm weather makes for fun fast riding in the Cali flats.   Up and down the coast with nobody out competing for tire space..


----------



## Rockman9 (May 13, 2019)

Expecting rain tomorrow so I took my weekly ride to Sonic a day early. After making a few adjustment I wanted to give the Patina-Bird a test ride. I may take it out for a much longer ride this weekend.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2019)

Rockman9 said:


> Expecting rain tomorrow so I took my weekly ride to Sonic a day early. After making a few adjustment I wanted to give the Patina-Bird a test ride. I may take it out for a much longer ride this weekend. View attachment 997640View attachment 997641View attachment 997642View attachment 997643View attachment 997644


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 13, 2019)

Perfect afternoon.


----------



## Miq (May 13, 2019)

No clouds and finally no wind tonight on the canal.  Felt great slipping through the still air on my 41 World.  





dnc1 said:


> We're all going to be using that great camera angle soon Pete!
> Keep on riding!




I’m in too.  I’m not too proud not to copy the good ideas.  Gave it my nighttime twist with steaming Kyrene 



Keep on riding!


----------



## GTs58 (May 13, 2019)

@Miq   I'm digging that reflection in the water.


----------



## fattyre (May 14, 2019)




----------



## birdzgarage (May 14, 2019)

This morning's ride brought to you by the folks at Goodyear and their 1936 wingfoot.


----------



## Miq (May 14, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> @Miq   I'm digging that reflection in the water.




Thanks! I think it kinda looks like bike wheels w spokes. It’s the controls for a small adjustable dam they use to control the depth of the water in that section of the canal.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 14, 2019)

"Hey you guys! Did you see the size of that chicken?"



Wait. Just a concrete goose. One of many scattered around Longmont.




Stopped at the Listening Stones. I heard Offspring's "Intermission".




Then stopped at Wibby Brewing for a Coffee Double Dunkel and some pork stuffed Mac n cheese from Rat's Smokehouse BBQ. A frustrating day made good again with a simple bike ride.


----------



## tripple3 (May 14, 2019)

I went out early through local neighborhoods on the WF HD Service bike throwin' "Light For All".
Singing and laughing and waving at the neighbors.


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 14, 2019)

Took a few laps around the park 
Nice weather today!


----------



## Miq (May 14, 2019)

@Schwinn lover that teacup looks so cool on there.  Love seeing bikes with rear forks.  I don't know a lot about that style Schwinn bike frame.  Is it 1939?


----------



## tripple3 (May 14, 2019)

I pulled 2 bikes out of the house today; one to work on the wheels, and the other for Bao @lounging to ride to Tio Flacos.
Thanks for bringing your tools and truing some wheels Bao; great day and ride.
1939 DELMAR and 1940 WF


----------



## piercer_99 (May 14, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I pulled 2 bikes out of the house today; one to work on the wheels, and the other for Bao @lounging to ride to Tio Flacos.
> Thanks for bringing your tools and truing some wheels Bao; great day and ride.
> 1939 DELMAR and 1940 WF
> View attachment 998094View attachment 998095View attachment 998096View attachment 998097View attachment 998098



I see the tail end of an Electra Gigi there.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 14, 2019)

1929 Westfield 









Speaking of tail ends...


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 14, 2019)

@Miq it is a  1936 C modle Schwinn with  S-2 wheels I had powdercated to match the Seiss headlight. Rides Smooth on Typhoon cords 26 X 2.125  Tires. Thanks for  the compliment on it. Here is another look.


----------



## fattyre (May 14, 2019)

My best impersonation yet   @tripple3 !!!


----------



## tripple3 (May 14, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> I see the tail end of an Electra Gigi there.





piercer_99 said:


> Speaking of tail ends...



Bike folks are Super Sharp!



A recent "Garage Sale" score.
My sweetie is happy with her '59 Western Flyer, so she said I can sell it.
A buddy is gonna get it.


----------



## tripple3 (May 14, 2019)

fattyre said:


> My best impersonation yet @tripple3 !!!



Tom, that's hilarious! Great Shot!
It's not as easy as it is common....


----------



## friendofthedevil (May 14, 2019)

I took the '64 Typhoon on a grocery store run...


----------



## piercer_99 (May 14, 2019)

Monark Rocket night ride.  I dig the shadow of the airflo ornament.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 14, 2019)

'39 Flying Ace headed west.




The other side of the bridge.



Stopped at one if the parks for a drink of water and spotted this little guy. Tried to get a pic of him with his silhouette in the bright spot but he didn't sit still long enough. Rats!




Then around Golden Ponds I got to see a good example of the circle of life. 

















Beautiful day for a ride! Great to see everyone on the Cabe out for a ride too!


----------



## Nashman (May 14, 2019)

1967 CENTENNIAL Canadian (CCM) Edition 2 speed kickback, original bike. Owned 20 years back, sold it, someone sold it again, and I found it with another collector I've sold stuff too..Ha!!  Small world..


----------



## SKPC (May 14, 2019)

Up and down the coast on the un-sprung Shelby straight bar.  Open pavement (where is everyone?) and so I picked up the pace a bit.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 14, 2019)

Nashman said:


> 1967 CENTENNIAL Canadian (CCM) Edition 2 speed kickback, original bike. Owned 20 years back, sold it, someone sold it again, and I found it with another collector I've sold stuff too..Ha!!  Small world..
> 
> View attachment 998278
> 
> ...




Nice looking bike Nashman! I like cantilever/unusual frame lightweights and yours looks comfy for all day cruising.  Super clean too! I like that a lot.


----------



## Miq (May 14, 2019)

Agreed on the cool Centennial @Nashman Crazy kickstand and mix of chrome and 60s vinyl.

Regular ride to Kyrene tonight on the canal. It’s getting hot again, even after sunset. ☹️





1941 New World Tourist.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 15, 2019)

Went out for a midnight ride this morning.  Shook the new bike around a bit. Skid stop. Hopping down then up a curb. Flying down a hill. This Colson rides great and feels solid. Even got the first ''nice bike?'' even though it seemed to be in the form of a question. Loving my new bicycle.


----------



## tripple3 (May 15, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> I see the tail end of an Electra Gigi there.



I rode the Gigi over to Chevron for some "Cleaning Fluid" for hubs that need rebuilt; with its' S.S. handy basket.
I really feel sorry for the folks that have to gas up their vehicles very often; it's expensive!


----------



## piercer_99 (May 15, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I rode the Gigi over to Chevron for some "Cleaning Fluid" for hubs that need rebuilt; with its' S.S. handy basket.
> I really feel sorry for the folks that have to gas up their vehicles very often; it's expensive!
> View attachment 998431View attachment 998432



The tires and the wheel set on the Gigi are really sweet.   I used that setup on a Roadmaster I built just over a year ago, also used the handlebar, stem, crank, pedals and chain ring.

The Shimano Nexus Inter3 is a nice hub to run.





The saddle is really comfortable, that is what is on my 48 Rocket.


----------



## tripple3 (May 15, 2019)

I rebuilt the Morrow coaster brake and front hub, cleaned and lubed the chain and took it to the bank and Red-Box.
1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary Special, by Westfield, this Wednesday.







RIDES Awesome!!!


----------



## bficklin (May 15, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I rebuilt the Morrow coaster brake and front hub, cleaned and lubed the chain and took it to the bank and Red-Box.
> 1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary Special, by Westfield, this Wednesday.
> View attachment 998570View attachment 998571View attachment 998572
> RIDES Awesome!!!




Nice bike!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 15, 2019)

Headed out to Longmont Bike Night's first ride of the season on my'41 Schwinn Lincoln badged DX Graybeard John custom. We meet every Wednesday at 6:30pm at the flagpoles at Roosevelt Park mid-May through mid-Septemberish. This ride has been going for 16 years I believe. Moonlight Rides once a month or so.


----------



## COB (May 15, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms, I really like that bike!


----------



## COB (May 15, 2019)

I took this one for a ride around town this evening.


----------



## SKPC (May 15, 2019)

Late 20's-something Hawthorne. Still piling on the miles after all these years: me _and_  the bike.  Cool, cloudy and calm weather today out for 47 on my coastal and inland loop.


----------



## Sven (May 15, 2019)

Today, a few of us rode the Virginia Creeper Trail in south western part of VA. 34 miles. We started at the NC state line, went off the trail to the tip of Tennessee , and back in Virginia.The bikes , which where rented, are not vintage. But perfect for the ride









A copperhead threesome on  one of the  ri
Bridges



The Damacus Diner



Delicious



One of 47 trestles. 







Great ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 15, 2019)

Night time on the 48.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 15, 2019)

COB said:


> Mr. Monkeyarms, I really like that bike!




Thanks COB! I really like it too and wish I could take credit for building it. My good friend Graybeard John, an elder of the Denver Old Bikes Club built it. He passed a year ago, February on the morning of our monthly ride and I am honored to be the next caretaker. Always liked this bike but thought it needed a chainguard and thought this one looks good.











Bobby Stillz pokin' down some pizza.




This was at the gathering at John's when his bikes were distributed to their new owners. He will be missed.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 15, 2019)

Sven said:


> View attachment 998707
> Today, a few of us rode the Virginia Creeper Trail in south western part of VA. 34 miles. We started at the NC state line, went off the trail to the tip of Tennessee , and back in Virginia.The bikes , which where rented, are not vintage. But perfect for the ride
> View attachment 998708View attachment 998710View attachment 998711View attachment 998712
> A copperhead threesome on  one of the  ri
> ...





This makes me want to go back to North Carolina. We raced mountain bikes all over the place in that region into VA, WV, SC, etc. Great riding, beautiful scenery, except the slimy copperheads. (Bunny hopped a few ripping down trails in Boone, NC) And then the BBQ!!  Looks like you had a blast!


----------



## Miq (May 15, 2019)

Cool pics and trails @Sven ! Great bike @Mr. Monkeyarms and nice pics and memories shared.

Pushed through to Kyrene tonight, then rode the wind all the way home.  




1941 BFG Badged New World


----------



## dnc1 (May 15, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Well, let me tell you, it’s raining in NorCal, so I put a few miles on my Duchamp recreation. Ha ha. View attachment 998678



Nice!
Thank goodness you didn't post a picture of you putting Monsieur Mutt's other creations to good use! Lol.
How  does it roll?


----------



## Colonel Mustard (May 16, 2019)

Sven said:


> View attachment 998707
> Today, a few of us rode the Virginia Creeper Trail in south western part of VA. 34 miles. We started at the NC state line, went off the trail to the tip of Tennessee , and back in Virginia.The bikes , which where rented, are not vintage. But perfect for the ride
> View attachment 998708View attachment 998710View attachment 998711View attachment 998712
> A copperhead threesome on  one of the  ri
> ...





I love the Creeper Trail and that whole region. Spent 7 years in NC on every trail I could put wheels on and cut a few myself for good measure!


----------



## Nashman (May 16, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> The tires and the wheel set on the Gigi are really sweet.   I used that setup on a Roadmaster I built just over a year ago, also used the handlebar, stem, crank, pedals and chain ring.
> 
> The Shimano Nexus Inter3 is a nice hub to run.
> 
> ...



I agree on that 3 speed twisty. I have it on a couple of my bikes. ( Frankenjag is getting a chrome c-guard soon, has a black seat now)


----------



## Nashman (May 16, 2019)

Finally after some adjustments and help from fellow Canuck pal Ken ( CABER ccmerz) who painted/re-created sold to me this 1938 Custom CCM Flyte, and I tweaked a few parts to fit my vision.( just needs a toolbox saddle...hint...hint.... yeah...I'm in the line up too...lol..) It had FAT FRANKS ( too FAT for forks) and I put the airflow bars, Gibson pedals, Bevin bell, knuckle guards, deco stem, hubcaps, correct Schwalbe 28 inch tires, and Ken built/painted up some CCM wheels I just put on yesterday. Man...what a ride!!!


----------



## Rollo (May 16, 2019)

... LQQks awesome! ...


----------



## fattyre (May 16, 2019)

Beware. The scrap man is never far away!


----------



## Nashman (May 16, 2019)

Rollo said:


> ... LQQks awesome! ...



Thanks!!!


----------



## tripple3 (May 16, 2019)

Today I put Slime in a flat on the 1934 Flying Cloud.
I rode it around to get the Slime to find the leak and fill it.
I returned last nights' movie while out cruising.









I'm a Believer.


----------



## dnc1 (May 16, 2019)

Nashman said:


> Finally after some adjustments and help from fellow Canuck pal Ken ( CABER ccmerz) who painted/re-created sold to me this 1938 Custom CCM Flyte, and I tweaked a few parts to fit my vision.( just needs a toolbox saddle...hint...hint.... yeah...I'm in the line up too...lol..) It had FAT FRANKS ( too FAT for forks) and I put the airflow bars, Gibson pedals, Bevin bell, knuckle guards, deco stem, hubcaps, correct Schwalbe 28 inch tires, and Ken built/painted up some CCM wheels I just put on yesterday. Man...what a ride!!!
> 
> View attachment 998980
> 
> ...



What a ride indeed! Absolutely stunning!!!
Almost makes me want to stop posting photos anymore, especially of relatively insignificant machines.
Almost, but not quite.
Here's the Vindec from yesterday, late morning.....




And the Orange last night.....




Out on the Orange again today, but no photos taken.
Seriously @Nashman, you should warn us before posting more photos of that CCM!


----------



## bobbystillz (May 16, 2019)

1948 Roadmaster custom


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 16, 2019)

Nashman said:


> Finally after some adjustments and help from fellow Canuck pal Ken ( CABER ccmerz) who painted/re-created sold to me this 1938 Custom CCM Flyte, and I tweaked a few parts to fit my vision.( just needs a toolbox saddle...hint...hint.... yeah...I'm in the line up too...lol..) It had FAT FRANKS ( too FAT for forks) and I put the airflow bars, Gibson pedals, Bevin bell, knuckle guards, deco stem, hubcaps, correct Schwalbe 28 inch tires, and Ken built/painted up some CCM wheels I just put on yesterday. Man...what a ride!!!
> 
> View attachment 998980
> 
> ...




Another Canuck creation I admire and will have one day. Love the design of those. Yours is pretty sweet.  Enjoy!


----------



## friendofthedevil (May 16, 2019)

Up the bike trail and a stop at the hardware store...


----------



## Sven (May 16, 2019)

Another rent and ride ..the New River Trail







I just cant get away from the viper. Actually almost ran over this one





Good ride


----------



## JRE (May 16, 2019)

Got the 37 Shelby put back together and tooknot for its maiden voyage around the neighborhood.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 16, 2019)

I found this cool oldie this morning, very psyched!

And I went for a silly ride!


----------



## Nashman (May 16, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> What a ride indeed! Absolutely stunning!!!
> Almost makes me want to stop posting photos anymore, especially of relatively insignificant machines.
> Almost, but not quite.
> Here's the Vindec from yesterday, late morning.....
> ...



Wow...Thanks for the kind words. I always admire your posts. Keep it up, thanks for sharing the pics!!  Bob


----------



## Nashman (May 16, 2019)

Sven said:


> Another rent and ride ..the New River Trail
> View attachment 999274View attachment 999277View attachment 999281
> I just cant get away from the viper. Actually almost ran over this one
> View attachment 999282View attachment 999286
> Good ride



Breathtaking scenery Eric. I wish we had places like that, some are close, but not quite.


----------



## SKPC (May 16, 2019)

Beautiful CCM Nashman! Fantastic.  It rained hard early, then cleared up and started blowing 30.  Most of my ride north up the coast I got sandblasted by relentless wind, so I flipped it on the prewar Schwinn Excelsior and ran fast to the south, but was looking for something/anything to get in back of after reversing direction again.  I endeavored to persevere.
     This particular bike I don't get much chance to ride, but have taken a keen liking to it after a couple days back in my posession.   The wheels are light and stiff so the bike feels really fast, smooth and quiet.  It loves to be leaned over hard on good pavement while hanging on to the end of the bars and weighting the back of the saddle.  All these old bikes have distinct personalities and are a joy to ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 16, 2019)

Moonlight ride on the 29 Westy



Need to clean the lens on the lamp, not as bright as it should be.


----------



## Miq (May 16, 2019)

@Nashman that bike is really different and cool. 

Like Pete, I was fighting the wind again out to Kyrene on the canal tonight. Ride home was more fun than yesterday. 




Still dialing in this pic at the pour off.   1941 New World W1M


----------



## tripple3 (May 17, 2019)

1935 Velvet down, then up, then down, the bike path along HB and Newport.
A beautiful morning.









It was nice to see some people I know; out enjoying the beach.
A little over 35 miles today.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 17, 2019)

Daytime ride.








To borrow the phrase...

Ridden, not hidden.


----------



## Allrounderco (May 17, 2019)

Happy national Ride to Work day!


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 17, 2019)

.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 17, 2019)

There's a moon out tonight.


----------



## Miq (May 17, 2019)

@piercer_99 It's getting almost full!  Lit up my canal ride back from Kyrene.

Check out the reflection of the night hawks flying just above the water catching bugs in the pic below.  You can also just barely see a guy fishing, standing under the power lines pole.








Almost full moon:


41 New World

POST 12,000!


----------



## tripple3 (May 18, 2019)

Happy Saturday!
WOW!! 12000 replies to this thread!
How many members here have looked at every post since the beginning?
I love this thread because of the diversity of members, bikes, and locations; so much fun!
I took out the 1936 Clipper, DBR by CWC
Enjoy the Ride!


----------



## crazyhawk (May 18, 2019)

With Memorial Day fast approaching, I rode out to see my Dad's stone at the local cemetery.  He was a radio operator, calling in airstrikes during the Korean War. He had an old bike that he rode growing up in the '30's and '40's, and it was old already by then.  When the family farm got sold back in the 90's, he asked me if I wanted it.  Not being into bikes much back then, 







I said no.  Regret that every day.   The old Hickory tree in the last pic is at the cemetery in our little Ohio town.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 18, 2019)

Bought and rode this mid 50's Monark Mutt today. Really only bought it for one reason..  Rides nice though,  I did lighten it up after the ride.







Now to paint it an figure out the graphics.


----------



## SKPC (May 18, 2019)

52 on the Hawthorne today.  Out to then down the coast, inland up the Newport back bay to the end of the Santa Diego Creek bike path where I flipped it at 29mi.  Beautiful day.
San Diego Creek....







The flip spot...…. Not much traffic out here. Where did everybody go?


----------



## Nashman (May 18, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Beautiful CCM Nashman! Fantastic.  It rained hard early, then cleared up and started blowing 30.  Most of my ride north up the coast I got sandblasted by relentless wind, so I flipped it on the prewar Schwinn Excelsior and ran fast to the south, but was looking for something/anything to get in back of after reversing direction again.  I endeavored to persevere.
> This particular bike I don't get much chance to ride, but have taken a keen liking to it after a couple days back in my posession.   The wheels are light and stiff so the bike feels really fast, smooth and quiet.  It loves to be leaned over hard on good pavement while hanging on to the end of the bars and weighting the back of the saddle.  All these old bikes have distinct personalities and are a joy to ride.  View attachment 999300
> 
> View attachment 999299
> ...



Looks like a rocket!! A true blend of the old and new. I was once brave and young and rode like that...ha!!


----------



## Nashman (May 18, 2019)

rustystone2112 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 999570
> 
> ...



Great bike, and utilitarian AKA you can carry stuff...  Sweet....


----------



## Nashman (May 18, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Bought and rode this mid 50's Monark Mutt today. Really only bought it for one reason..  Rides nice though,  I did lighten it up after the ride.
> 
> View attachment 1000061
> 
> ...



MUTTS ROCK......


----------



## Nashman (May 18, 2019)

Miq said:


> @piercer_99 It's getting almost full!  Lit up my canal ride back from Kyrene.
> 
> Check out the reflection of the night hawks flying just above the water catching bugs in the pic below.  You can also just barely see a guy fishing, standing under the power lines pole.
> View attachment 999849View attachment 999850
> ...



Great photography and always interesting comments. Thanks for sharing your rides!


----------



## piercer_99 (May 18, 2019)

Tired evening ride, between the storms.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2019)




----------



## fattyre (May 18, 2019)

Lights & Chrome.


----------



## JAF/CO (May 18, 2019)

Yosemite was great had a good time
The weather was good the lunch was good JIM


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## mrg (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Miq (May 18, 2019)

@mrg I’m stuck trying to post after a pic of lower Yosemite falls.  Really?    That looks like an amazing ride you guys had.  I wish I was there.

@SKPC  Love seeing pics of the miles your cranking on the Hawthorn.  Great riding this week!

@fattyre and @Freqman1 your black and chrome bikes go great one after the other.  @fattyre really well composed wet pavement pics!

Did my ride to Kyrene and mostly just saw fishermen.  Drafted behind an electric bike for while.  Asked the guy if he was cool with it and proceeded to fly down the canal 4” from his rear mudguard.    He said we were doing 20 mph but it felt like 90.  Fun being “pulled” along and there were many times when I had to stop peddling to ease my speed back from getting too close.  After 1/2 mile I bailed.  Too much concentration rolling inches away from a stranger’s back tire going 20 mph in the dark...



Pic by the “light” of the flowering agave.


 



1941 Schwinn New World Coaster


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 19, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## petritl (May 19, 2019)

A good friend from IL came down and visited this weekend; took him and my 1940 Umberto Dei out on the Sunday morning ride.


----------



## SKPC (May 19, 2019)

Congrats miq on the 12,000th post!   Had to be either you or Mark.  Great posts by* all of you *enthusiasts out there.  This is something I always look forward to when I return from a ride: The post-ride posts from all.        Long-live this heavily-viewed thread!! 
Ride on brothers & sisters.


----------



## Eatontkd (May 19, 2019)

petritl said:


> ... my 1940 Umberto Dei....
> 
> View attachment 1000368



WOW, beautiful bike!


----------



## Sven (May 19, 2019)

I love this thread. From coast to coast, across the borders and across the waters....We are riding miles and miles
Congrats @Miq  on the 12000 post.
Im back from the mountain trails of south western Virinia.       Got an early ride in today.



Rode by my kid's elementary school they attended over decade ago.



The playground looks more like amusement park now  My oldest son broke his arm on the , now gone, "monkey bars"







Nice day, great ride.


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 19, 2019)

still only taking short rides due to this recent injury 
Took the Iver around the neighborhood and back home



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 19, 2019)

Sven said:


> View attachment 998707
> Today, a few of us rode the Virginia Creeper Trail in south western part of VA. 34 miles. We started at the NC state line, went off the trail to the tip of Tennessee , and back in Virginia.The bikes , which where rented, are not vintage. But perfect for the ride
> View attachment 998708View attachment 998710View attachment 998711View attachment 998712
> A copperhead threesome on  one of the  ri
> ...



well rounded post - excellent photos


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 19, 2019)

Nashman said:


> Finally after some adjustments and help from fellow Canuck pal Ken ( CABER ccmerz) who painted/re-created sold to me this 1938 Custom CCM Flyte, and I tweaked a few parts to fit my vision.( just needs a toolbox saddle...hint...hint.... yeah...I'm in the line up too...lol..) It had FAT FRANKS ( too FAT for forks) and I put the airflow bars, Gibson pedals, Bevin bell, knuckle guards, deco stem, hubcaps, correct Schwalbe 28 inch tires, and Ken built/painted up some CCM wheels I just put on yesterday. Man...what a ride!!!
> 
> View attachment 998980
> 
> ...



bike is a jewel


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 19, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> There's a moon out tonight. View attachment 999746



GOL!!! - great photo


----------



## Dazed & Confused (May 19, 2019)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 19, 2019)

My time has been taxed, busy with work,  ending another year with my main conservation commitment
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/brown-trout-graduate-hs-as.152492/
And I have nothing to post that can rival those great Yosemite photos on the last few pages.
But a noteworthy ride today, a new old bike for Lou.
Heck, just not getting rain today is noteworthy.



Lou loves his new old American hand-built, and it's pretty trick, fitted with Shimano 600 tricolor



It's a great paint scheme on the frame all by itself, but the partial-titanium-anodize finish on the components really sets it off.



Stevo's wife, MA, made a great showing today stoking the steel tandem in rolling hills on our 28 mi ride



Tad brought along a new friend, and rode his great '39 Umberto Dei condorino.



Grace flirted with me  when I bought coffee, which I returned - all in all, a great day.


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 19, 2019)

Took the ‘39 and the ‘4O for a ride Saturday


----------



## PCHiggin (May 19, 2019)

Rode the Cruiser Alloy around the neighborhood this morning. Took a ride from Shelby Twp. to old Utica with the wife, my ‘62 Typhoon her ‘56 Hornet m/w. Shamrock burger and a 2 Hearted Ale hit the spot


----------



## Freqman1 (May 19, 2019)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1000297
> View attachment 1000298
> 
> View attachment 1000299
> ...



I'd like to see a better pic of that blue and silver Aerocycle. Owner? V/r Shawn


----------



## buickmike (May 19, 2019)

I've been tweeking on this bike since I got up ands its 4;00 now. Trying to move the "dish on rear wheel over to center under brake pads.Holiday coming up.


----------



## tripple3 (May 19, 2019)

Fun ride on the 1934 Flying Cloud.
I rode in the rain, I rode in the sun.
I rode alone, I rode with someone.
I rode into the wind, I rode with the wind.
Thanks for joining me Pete @SKPC 















Around 35 miles today.
A great ride.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 19, 2019)

I skipped the rain part and chose only sun


----------



## Kstone (May 19, 2019)

It was over 80 here which my body was not ready for. But it was nice to get out and not do something that was in the vein of me doing work.


















I allowed Johnboy to take a picture of my mug. Here yah go, this is how scary I look :eek:


----------



## JAF/CO (May 19, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd like to see a better pic of that blue and silver Aerocycle. Owner? V/r Shawn









These 2 guys



James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## TR6SC (May 19, 2019)

Finally, I got to take a ride. It's been at least a couple of months since I've been on a bike. I've been crazy busy.  I tore my house to smithereens. No time for much of anything except nose to the grindstone. Up here in Humboldt County there aren't always streets to get there. Sometimes there's a short hop on the freeway. I'm heading on to the 101. Call 911 if I don't make it!


----------



## Rockman9 (May 19, 2019)

Headed out for an afternoon ride on the Patina-Bird with friends from Slow Spokes. It was a beautiful day...


----------



## SKPC (May 19, 2019)

Elgin roadster. Sprinkler & yard work awaited after a quick ride with T-3 down to the Wedge and back.  Rain all morning, then clouds, then rain squalls and sun were all represented.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 19, 2019)

The Greeneway and De Vino's for Sunday brunch


----------



## Balloonoob (May 19, 2019)

Great ride with the Denver old bikes club.  Took the 34 Colson motobike. (first pic) .  It did pretty well and some folks had bikes that were pretty inspiring including a rollfast fastback that someone won in a bet instead of forking up 800 dollars when the patriots beat the falcons.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 19, 2019)

Rolled the newly aquired '37 Colson Del Mar this weekend in Yosemite. My girl on her '36 Roadmaster Supreme.



































Steve (@Velocipedist Co. ) caught a rare pic of the camera shy fordmike65. Musta been the pre-ride cocktails and brews that made it possible


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 19, 2019)

Riding across some random prairie in my backyard.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 19, 2019)

(...not really my backyard)


----------



## cyclingday (May 19, 2019)

My ride of choice for this weekend, was the 1942 Schwinn built, BF Goodrich,
 Defense Model.


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 19, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd like to see a better pic of that blue and silver Aerocycle. Owner? V/r Shawn



There were two Shawn!’ This is the best pic I got of Franks


----------



## Miq (May 19, 2019)

@fordmike65 @Velocipedist Co. Great pics from your ride in the National Park!  Love them!!

@Kstone “The Glass Castle” pics are great!

Philthy and I took the canal out to the riparian area this morning then had some coffee in Gilbert.  Philthy rocked his mid 1990’s Cannondale.  Sweet riding USA made frame on his orange machine.  Stopped at the tracks and an old man on a bike passed us while we were taking pics.  He said “Put the lens down on the rail!” as he cruised by:







We weren’t the only ones biking for coffee this morning.  


 I guess I was thirsty.  



When we got back I cleaned Gramp’s 41 and threw some wax on it.  I don’t ride during the day that often so I wanted to post a good pic of the bike during today’s revealing cloudy flat light.  

I love how ratty it is, and even though it looks like an abandoned back alley bike, it easily flies through 17 miles of desert as good as any modern bike.  Catch me if you can mofos...


----------



## island schwinn (May 19, 2019)

My crusty Western Flyer got a little workout.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1001164
> My ride of choice for this weekend, was the 1942 Schwinn built, BF Goodrich,
> Defense Model.



Appropriate for Armed Forces Day (Sat)! V/r Shawn


----------



## Nashman (May 20, 2019)

eddie_bravo said:


> still only taking short rides due to this recent injury
> Took the Iver around the neighborhood and back home
> 
> View attachment 1000445
> ...



 What did you injure?  I fractured my fibula (ankle) back in mid Jan., so have been sticking pretty close to home on my rides as well. Lots of gravel from the Winter ( they dump LOTS on the ice) still on the streets. Only short rides so far on my motorcycle and bicycles. I get an updated X-ray this week. A dreaded panic foot "save" in a skid could put me back to square one, and at least I'm on the mend and can drive/clutch my '57 Met Nash and take short rides on my bikes. Walking is still not 100% but never was...Ha!!  Getting old sucks. I hope you are better soon. Nice ride by the way!


----------



## Nashman (May 20, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> bike is a jewel



Thanks!!


----------



## Nashman (May 20, 2019)

Miq said:


> @fordmike65 @Velocipedist Co. Great pics from your ride in the National Park!  Love them!!
> 
> @Kstone “The Glass Castle” pics are great!
> 
> ...



The bike really emits a charm and looks FAST!!


----------



## tripple3 (May 20, 2019)

Morning ride on Velvet to coffee with @Cory 






Moonset Pic above.



The Edison Power plant above is being demoed, a new one is being built next to it.
I have lived here in the SoCal Power Grid since 1968.
I wonder if there's any long-term effects from HIGH Voltage transmission lines?


----------



## Brian R. (May 20, 2019)

Lake Ontario is flooding again. Might get as bad as or worse than 2017. On my 1963 CCM Sabre. Its odometer passed 200 miles (total since new) on this outing.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 20, 2019)

Tried posting these pics yesterday after the rain, for some reason they didn’t show up , so here they are today.


----------



## dnc1 (May 20, 2019)

Out on the purple Raleigh '57 yesterday (Sunday) morning with our "sofa to saddle" riders.
The cycling festival has been criticised for posting photos of riders not fully complying with the UK Highway Code, so I tried capturing some of them dutifully waiting at a red light.....




Unfortunately the light was green by the time I had my phone out, d'oh!
10 riders, aged from 9 to 70ish turned up and enjoyed either 10 or 20 miles.

Out on the Ciclos Minaco last night, this morning and this evening.
Here are some shots from last nights ride.
Out on the road between Rokemarsh and Berrick Salome.....




Outside my mums.....




A lovely day yesterday and today.
Wow, at this rate 13,000 posts will soon be upon us.
Chapeau! One and all.


----------



## SKPC (May 20, 2019)

Earth to Shelby!!!!  I was out riding the late 30s', rigid & spring-less 3-spd _Shelby Flyer_ today for 32.  Ground level, earth based images (E.B.I.) from our planets' perspective.   Roll on brothers and sisters!  _Hasta la vista en las montanas_..skpc













@Miq..


----------



## Nashman (May 20, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Morning ride on Velvet to coffee with @Cory
> View attachment 1001226View attachment 1001227
> Moonset Pic above.
> View attachment 1001228
> ...



These pics are right off the wall coool..................


----------



## Nashman (May 20, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Earth to Shelby!!!!  I was out riding the late 30s', rigid & spring-less 3-spd _Shelby Flyer_ today for 32.  Ground level, earth based images from our planets'' perspective.   Roll on brothers and sisters!
> View attachment 1001537
> 
> View attachment 1001539
> ...



 Amazing shots...Thanks.............................


----------



## John G04 (May 20, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Great ride with the Denver old bikes club.  Took the 34 Colson motobike. (first pic) .  It did pretty well and some folks had bikes that were pretty inspiring including a rollfast fastback that someone won in a bet instead of forking up 800 dollars when the patriots beat the falcons.
> 
> View attachment 1001049
> 
> ...



Who’s blue and black schwinn is that? Cool bikes!


----------



## piercer_99 (May 20, 2019)

By mid morning,  it was 82f, humidity index felt like 94f, the air you can wear.  Going to be a lot of night riding for awhile.


----------



## Miq (May 20, 2019)

Great clouds tonight on the canal. Got to see the setting sun light their underbellies with golden pink all the way out to Kyrene. 

Earth based image @SKPC 







The reflection of the tree in the front wheel is sweet with the pink clouds.  Spoke camo Rorschach test.





Had to turn around and stare coming home, just couldn’t get enough of the good light and clouds tonight.


----------



## Sven (May 21, 2019)

Miq said:


> Great clouds tonight on the canal. Got to see the setting sun light their underbellies with golden pink all the way out to Kyrene.
> 
> Earth based image @SKPC View attachment 1001689View attachment 1001690View attachment 1001693
> 
> The reflection of the tree in the front wheel is sweet with the pink clouds.  Spoke camo Rorschach test.View attachment 1001694View attachment 1001695View attachment 1001696Had to turn around and stare coming home, just couldn’t get enough of the good light and clouds tonight.View attachment 1001698



beautiful sunset pics on the canal, @Miq


----------



## Sven (May 21, 2019)

Miq said:


> @fordmike65 @Velocipedist Co. Great pics from your ride in the National Park!  Love them!!
> 
> @Kstone “The Glass Castle” pics are great!
> 
> ...



Love that "rail" shot!


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2019)

Morning ride on Velvet to meet @Cory to ride to Newport today.












Thanks for the Ride!


----------



## mrg (May 21, 2019)

Oh well, last nights ride!


----------



## dnc1 (May 21, 2019)

Out on the BSA 'Golden Wings' this evening; a glorious, calm and sunny evening.....








Looks like I'm riding some bizarre, Victorian contraption in this 'shadow' shot.....





It also looks as if I still have hair, lol!


----------



## Sven (May 21, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Out on the BSA 'Golden Wings' this evening; a glorious, calm and sunny evening.....
> View attachment 1001994
> 
> View attachment 1001995
> ...



@dnc1 
Darren, your countryside shots are so tranquil, your town shots are so cool. I really like the architecture of the buildings. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 21, 2019)

John G04 said:


> Who’s blue and black schwinn is that? Cool bikes!



This guys


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2019)

I rode this Gigi to make sure all 3 gears work, and then shot it up on CL
https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/fountain-valley-electra-gigi/6894347555.html





It rides really nice!


----------



## Rockman9 (May 21, 2019)

Took the Stingray DeLuxe out tonight for a cheeseburger. Well I had the cheeseburger and the Stingray just showed off his good looks.


----------



## dnc1 (May 21, 2019)

Sven said:


> @dnc1
> Darren, your countryside shots are so tranquil, your town shots are so cool. I really like the architecture of the buildings. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks @Sven.
This part of South Oxfordshire is pretty tranquil I guess, pretty rural, mainly agricultural land.
I'm lucky living in a small market town with a lot of old buildings and structures (the Royal Charter giving Wallingford the right to hold a market was granted in the year 1155!).
It's situation as a crossing over the River Thames has meant it has been fought over in both English Civil wars; historical architecture is something we're not short of in town or in the surrounding villages.
Your part of the world is pretty cool too!


----------



## Sven (May 22, 2019)

[QUOTE="Kstone, post:















View attachment 1000837
Have you ever thought making the "Ice Castle" shot into a poster? Very artistic.


----------



## Sven (May 22, 2019)

For the past few nights, I have been looking at a bunch of past pictures posted here....
If I had to pick my favorite 500 pictures from this thread. *I couldn't do it.*
 They are all great. Everyone who post here has an artistic touch in presenting their rides and where they ride.
*KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK SHUTTERBUGS!*


----------



## PCHiggin (May 22, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I rode this Gigi to make sure all 3 gears work, and then shot it up on CL
> https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/fountain-valley-electra-gigi/6894347555.html
> View attachment 1002071View attachment 1002072
> It rides really nice!



Theyre great bikes,built solid but they have become stupid expensive in the last few years. Yours is a great deal,IMHO


----------



## tripple3 (May 22, 2019)

Velvet to meet @Cory to ride to HB for coffee.
Tail-wind to the tip of Balboa.
Head wind back.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 22, 2019)

Postwar CWC built Western Flyer Rat with as-found custom Che Guevara paint finish!


----------



## Miq (May 22, 2019)

@Krakatoa you have a great collection of crazy bikes!  Do you think that was applied w a Sharpie or a paint pen?  How’d the “painter” do that you think?  It’s a great piece of modern street/folk art.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 22, 2019)

Another hot, humid day in North Texas.


----------



## MarkKBike (May 22, 2019)

The calm before a storm.




While making my round trip back home, I had the local Baseball Field all to myself.





I also had the local cemetary to myself, although I did not stay long.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 22, 2019)

Worked on the pool to get it ready for the weekend.  



Grilled steaks, night ride, get ready for work.






















Long days and pleasant nights.


----------



## Miq (May 22, 2019)

Chilly ride to Kyrene tonight.  ____________________________________   1941 New World


----------



## Miq (May 22, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1001228
> The Edison Power plant above is being demoed, a new one is being built next to it.




 @tripple3 Sunrise at the Edison power plant to sunset at the Kyrene power plant, we have it covered.


----------



## fattyre (May 23, 2019)

Gettin real low.  And than not long after I came across a giant muddy water puddle that I couldn’t bypass, and now my bike is all dirty


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 23, 2019)

Was out on the Kustom Kruiser Roadster for Longmont Bike Night last night.




The theme for this week's ride was PJ's but it has been snowing/raining all week so not a big crowd this week. We had 189 riders last week....




The skies opened up and shortened the ride but still fun! Thank goodness for Gore Tex PJ's.

Took my custom '79 Schwinn Panther to the Old Bikes Club Bluz Cruz monthly ride on Sunday....


----------



## Sven (May 23, 2019)

Rode the '55 today. Got a @SKPC low shot here.I  guess its low enough. Tuff to get back up again..LOL







A shot of the flag display Veteran's home in Charlotte Hall



country roads.....


Great ride today!


----------



## tripple3 (May 23, 2019)

I left early on the Elgin Tiki Cruiser to meet @Cory for coffee.
I rode for awhile after that; for the fun of riding.





I saw my shot at "photo bombing" his pic; nice!








round-trip total 52 miles.


----------



## tryder (May 23, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (May 23, 2019)

48 Rocket.


----------



## COB (May 23, 2019)

Just finished putting this Western Flyer together this evening 







and took it for a short shake-down ride. So far, so good...


----------



## Tomato John (May 23, 2019)

tryder said:


> View attachment 1003022
> 
> 
> View attachment 1003023



that looks like a pair of trouble makers.....


----------



## 3-speeder (May 23, 2019)

Flew the '57 Flying Jet


----------



## crazyhawk (May 23, 2019)




----------



## fattyre (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Miq (May 23, 2019)

Beautiful evening out on the canal riding the 41 World.


----------



## GTs58 (May 23, 2019)

Miq said:


> View attachment 1003152View attachment 1003153View attachment 1003154Beautiful evening out on the canal riding the 41 World.





And the water was smooth as glass! Damn, it was freaking windy in Mesa all dang day but calm in Chandler? My hair is tied in knots.  lol


----------



## dnc1 (May 23, 2019)

fattyre said:


> View attachment 1003140



What year is your Raleigh @fattyre? Nice!
Out on my '57 Raleigh last night too.....




Another lovely, laidback, leisurely cruise through the countryside.


----------



## Miq (May 23, 2019)

@GTs58 It was weird, the wind was all cross wind running S to N.  It was windy but it didn’t seem to effect my speed and didn’t disturb the water.  I’ll take it.  

@dnc1 Love the color of that bike!  Hard to miss it.  Saw a bunch of rabbits the other day and thought of you.


----------



## fattyre (May 24, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> What year is your Raleigh @fattyre?




1967.  It’s a great bike that I need to get out on more often.


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2019)

I changed the wheels, neck, bars, pedals, and seat; then I took it out to ride.
Red Streak by Snyder.
I think it looks better; it definitely rides better.
So it's back in my pile again, 7 years after I sold it.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 24, 2019)

Almost shorts weather here in Eastie!

Channeling our Cali Cartell brothers and sisters and all those in between ride on!


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2019)

I put a rack for my fins and towel on the GW Moto-bike, changed the bars out twice.
I love how these bars fit and ride on this bike.
I'm ready for the Summer South Swells at the Wedge.
Warmer water temps hopefully soon.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 24, 2019)

Night ride on the 48 Monark


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2019)

Kicking off the long weekend with a big-a$$ beer and sushi.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2019)

One more stop on the way home...


----------



## Miq (May 24, 2019)

Cruised past Kyrene to the Kiwanis Park tonight. 












1941 New World


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 25, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I live with in 2 miles of 5 parks with beautiful bike trails unfortunately 2 are under water . I’ll find another 
Happy Saturday and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## Colonel Mustard (May 25, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Kicking off the long weekend with a big-a$$ beer and sushi.
> View attachment 1003602





I like the way you operate


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 25, 2019)

Took 'crusty' 1936 motorbike for one last spin before it goes to new home.


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2019)

I took the HD Service, 1940 Western Flyer out, laughing and singing like a boy; riding his bike.
I stopped into the Donut Derelicts weekly gathering, and a couple garage sales.


----------



## Beeler2927 (May 25, 2019)

Long Beach Washington riding the Schwinns......Black DX purchased offf the Cabe, red Schwinn Ebay rust bucket restomod of my father in-laws. Life is good!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 25, 2019)

Took the '57 Deluxe Hornet out for a shake down. About 2 miles around the block and down the street. Just got her put back together. Rides nice.
Hammerhead


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 25, 2019)

Since Longmont Bike Night was shortened by cold temps and rain I wanted to finish the ride so took off  west after work last night into a strong headwind.







Stopped at the airport to stretch and eat an apple. Was hoping to get there to watch the grass being mowed but was too late. 








Saw an interesting truck in the yard of one of our competitors. Lol! 




Had a lot of fun pedalling around town and the tailwind back east for a few hours. It was also a year ago that I was in a nasty accident while going to meet a customer.












Had a medical emergency that rendered me unconscious, the shock of pain apparently made me stiffen up and mash on the gas sending me across the median at 80mph into this poor lady. Fortunately, injuries we're pretty minor considering....
I have absolutely no memory of any of this happening.  This happened on a Thursday and I was released Saturday about 48 hours later and never missed one of the Longmont Bike Night rides.


----------



## GTs58 (May 25, 2019)

Damn @Mr. Monkeyarms  You are so fortunate!


----------



## Sven (May 25, 2019)

Holy Crap  @Mr. Monkeyarms , you definitely had someone looking after you that day. Glad you and the lady made it through okay. You just never know.....


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 25, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (May 25, 2019)

I rode my newly refurbished 59 Higgins Flightliner on its maiden voyage.






Stopped by the Amish Market



Had two cups of Mint Tea. Very tasty.



I then rode over to the Vets home.


...where the local car club was putting on a car show




This is my buddy Wade's '62 vette. Exceptional  Clean inside and out








 Heading back to the church lot and head home.  The 59 needs a little more adjustment. I already changed the seat out.



GREAT TIME AND RIDE TODAY .


----------



## Colonel Mustard (May 25, 2019)

Sven said:


> I rode my newly refurbished 59 Higgins Flightliner on its maiden voyage.
> View attachment 1003971
> View attachment 1003972
> Stopped by the Amish Market
> ...





Gorgeous bike @Sven


----------



## Balloonoob (May 25, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> View attachment 1003905
> Since Longmont Bike Night was shortened by cold temps and rain I wanted to finish the ride so took off  west after work last night into a strong headwind.
> 
> 
> ...



Man that was nasty. Didn't realize it's only been a year.  Good thing you had hit an suv and not a small car. And that the magnum had such a long front end.  Sometimes it's nice to be lucky in life and not in poker or the lottery. Glad you made it out ok.


----------



## Sven (May 25, 2019)

Captain Awesome said:


> Gorgeous bike @Sven



Thanks @Captain Awesome


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2019)

Snapped a pic of the '37 Colson Del Mar after getting a new 'do.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 25, 2019)

Some kinda Hawthorne with the kiddo.


----------



## dnc1 (May 25, 2019)

It's a long weekend over here too.
I headed out for a 10 mile spin on the Rochester yesterday. Bumped into my neighbour after 5 miles and he mentioned that he was going to cycle over to 'Rokefest' in a while, I decided to join him and cycled home.
He got his '29 Hercules out for the ride and I stayed on the Rochester and we cycled the 4 miles to Roke.....






Sadly I neglected to take any photos of Clive's Hercules.

I chatted to these two ladies who turned up on this amazing tandem.....








Cat and Raz are soon aiming to tackle the Round the World ladies tandem record, raising money to help combat Motor Neurone disease and Oxfam.
If you want to follow their progress, try this site:

www.tandemwow.com

Not sure where they are crossing the USA, keep an eye out for them!
I had too much Cider, cycling home was very interesting.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PCHiggin (May 26, 2019)

My ‘74 Letour this morning, my 32”
wal mart cruiser Friday with my daughter and nephew. She  rode the brides Electra Hawaii he has a ‘72 Varsity, a gift from me many moons ago. Kicked my ass keeping up with them.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 26, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Damn @Mr. Monkeyarms  You are so fortunate!





Sven said:


> Holy Crap  @Mr. Monkeyarms , you definitely had someone looking after you that day. Glad you and the lady made it through okay. You just never know.....





Balloonoob said:


> Man that was nasty. Didn't realize it's only been a year.  Good thing you had hit an suv and not a small car. And that the magnum had such a long front end.  Sometimes it's nice to be lucky in life and not in poker or the lottery. Glad you made it out ok.




Thanks guys! I basically had a severe concussion, 3 cracked ribs, some internal tearing/bleeding, bumps/buises/abrasions and the worse of injuries, thank goodness. Soooo grateful it wasn't worse. Everyone in the ER said they see pics like this all the time and usually someone doesn't make it. Could have easily been the end of me. Pretty sure it was my Grandparents looking over me.  This was when I was getting settled into my room about 4 hours after the wreck.



And 24 hours later.




Very fortunate indeed. Almost surreal as I have no memory of the incident whatsoever. Last thing I remember was thinking I need to move over to make the right turn to go to the storage unit to meet a customer and quote him for his move. Next thing I knew was waking up inside the MRI and kinda freaking out. Felt like an alien abduction! Bright lights, strange looking creatures scurrying about removing anal probes and sensors while throwing me into a bed with wheels to race me to another room to attach different machines, monitors and sensors. Very strange experience. And glad to still be around.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 26, 2019)

Sven said:


> I rode my newly refurbished 59 Higgins Flightliner on its maiden voyage.
> View attachment 1003971
> View attachment 1003972
> Stopped by the Amish Market
> ...




Super clean Flightliner Sven! 

Makes me want to dig mine out for resurrection. But mine, while complete & original, is in the opposite condition as yours...


----------



## piercer_99 (May 26, 2019)

Needed to get some pavement time on this old boy.  I hate the 2 speed Bendix automatic,  if not for that, I would ride it more.

1963 Otasco Flying O, Lancer.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 26, 2019)

Nice Flying O @piercer_99 !! Did you stuff balloon tires under those fenders?


----------



## piercer_99 (May 26, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Nice Flying O @piercer_99 !! Did you stuff balloon tires under those fenders?



but of course.  the 2.125 are a very tight fit.  When I originally built it, it had 2.3 on it, that experiment lasted about a week, they are on it in the attached photos, when I first got it riding again.  

It has come a long way from what it was like when I found it.  Had to straighten the frame, all kinds of headaches.


----------



## Sven (May 26, 2019)

Rode  about 26 miles  on the Three Notch Trail  today. Notice  the flags are up front as so I dont kick and break them as I did yesterday. 



















Met up with my buddy Wade and turned back to ride with him and back...extra 5 miles to my trip.


Blew the chain the last mile
.


Good ride...despite the chain
.


----------



## tripple3 (May 26, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 1004305
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk ProView attachment 1004310



Wow!
There are some rules to this thread: tell us about this Western Flyer, please.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 26, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Wow!
> There are some rules to this thread: tell us about this Western Flyer, please.




I opened a thread on this bike a while back. Other Cabe members referred as a Chrome Master. Some other Cabers has one reverse colors as mine . He seems to believe that they are the only 2 documented . I’m really not sure about that . One thing is for sure it’s all there and boy is it sweet. 
Thanks for your interest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hammerhead (May 26, 2019)

Rode along the Winnipesaukee river. Some old Mill dams, buildings and rail road tracks.  Some of the Mills we're active until the 30's. The rail road ran until the late 70's.
Hammerhead


----------



## PCHiggin (May 26, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thanks guys! I basically had a severe concussion, 3 cracked ribs, some internal tearing/bleeding, bumps/buises/abrasions and the worse of injuries, thank goodness. Soooo grateful it wasn't worse. Everyone in the ER said they see pics like this all the time and usually someone doesn't make it. Could have easily been the end of me. Pretty sure it was my Grandparents looking over me.  This was when I was getting settled into my room about 4 hours after the wreck.
> View attachment 1004416
> And 24 hours later.
> View attachment 1004417
> ...



ouch!!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 26, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Some kinda Hawthorne with the kiddo.
> 
> View attachment 1004208




Whoa.....that looks a bit challenging to ride


----------



## Sven (May 26, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> but of course.  the 2.125 are a very tight fit.  When I originally built it, it had 2.3 on it, that experiment lasted about a week, they are on it in the attached photos, when I first got it riding again.
> 
> It has come a long way from what it was like when I found it.  Had to straighten the frame, all kinds of headaches.View attachment 1004459
> 
> ...



Excellent resurrection. That looks like it took a lot of work. Great job!


----------



## pedalpower17 (May 26, 2019)

Cruisin the Motor City today with family and friends


----------



## piercer_99 (May 26, 2019)

Night ride on the 48.


----------



## Miq (May 26, 2019)

@Hammerhead Great pics Hammer!  New England old trees and older stones.

@piercer_99 and @Sven your Flying -O and Flightliner are totally different but both have that modernized tank that extends past the head tube.  Nice back to back posts!

I took a night ride to Kyrene on the canal.  No one was out, which allowed long stretches of dog-leg cranking across the desert.  These 2 kids bikes must have gotten dredged out today by the power company that runs the canal system.  Sitting at Carriage and the Western Canal. 



For a little while tonight I let my shadow steer. 


41 BFG World


----------



## fattyre (May 27, 2019)

Date night ice cream ride!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 27, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Needed to get some pavement time on this old boy.  I hate the 2 speed Bendix automatic,  if not for that, I would ride it more.
> 
> 1963 Otasco Flying O, Lancer.
> 
> ...



Nice resto job,those are the coolest style. Funny,The Bendix Red Band on my Typhoon is the biggest reason I ride it.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 27, 2019)

pedalpower17 said:


> Cruisin the Motor City today with family and friends
> 
> View attachment 1004749
> 
> ...



Downtown?


----------



## pedalpower17 (May 27, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Downtown?



Yes, the Dequindre Cut is a paved pathway, with one lane for walkers/joggers and two lanes for bikes, that runs from the river out to the Eastern Market area.   That pic that you attached was in the area of Eastern Market.


----------



## erleeriser (May 27, 2019)

the tinker said:


> After fixing a problem with the front wheel on the 47-48 Comet I took it out for a shakedown cruise to mail some letters.
> If you have a Hawthorne with this type of springer hope you never have a flat on the front tire. Hard bike to work on.
> It rode nice though.View attachment 352337View attachment 352339View attachment 352341
> It has original Wards "Riverside Mate" tires. This bike was bought at Montgomery Wards Stores.View attachment 352344  This house is a Sears Roebuck catalog home .  It was sold under the name Crescent.  Sears sold Pre-cut kit homes through their catalog until 1940 mail-order and delivery by rail.  Wards and Sears not only sold bikes but houses too.View attachment 352349 My house is also a Sears home unloaded from a box car from right behind my garage. It was built 1926 and was called "The Puritan."View attachment 352367 The Rail road tracks that was behind my house has been gone since 1958.   It is now a bike path that follows the old tracks. I found lots of RxR spikes while digging a garden behind our garage.
> ...



Beautiful bike and restoration job!  I came across a bicycle yesterday, one I had see before at a road side junk / antique shed, that maybe you can help me with.  He listed it as a 1926 Wards.  The head badge looked exactly like yours, except where it says HAWTHORNE on yours it said WARDS, with the big H underneath it.  It was a woman's bike, so it had the small tank between the down tubes, and skirt guards; otherwise the fork and rack and fender design was the same as your bike.  Is yours a '26 model?  Does my description sound correct for a mid-'20s model?  I appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## the tinker (May 27, 2019)

erleeriser said:


> Beautiful bike and restoration job!  I came across a bicycle yesterday, one I had see before at a road side junk / antique shed, that maybe you can help me with.  He listed it as a 1926 Wards.  The head badge looked exactly like yours, except where it says HAWTHORNE on yours it said WARDS, with the big H underneath it.  It was a woman's bike, so it had the small tank between the down tubes, and skirt guards; otherwise the fork and rack and fender design was the same as your bike.  Is yours a '26 model?  Does my description sound correct for a mid-'20s model?  I appreciate any help you can give.




Your bike does not sound like a 1926 model. Always post a picture.  I'll guess and say it's somewhere around 1940, at the earliest.  I believe that particular springer was first used in 1938. It had no truss rods the first year . [they were an extra] They were standard after that and the springer was offered until 1948. It was a terrible fork to change a front wheel on and I'm sure that's why it was discontinued. Rollfast copied the Schwinn design  for their later springer, however they kept the same spring. The girl's spring is shorter than the boy's.


----------



## Beeler2927 (May 27, 2019)

Sven said:


> I rode my newly refurbished 59 Higgins Flightliner on its maiden voyage.
> View attachment 1003971
> View attachment 1003972
> Stopped by the Amish Market
> ...



Beautiful Higgins, love that red and white!Just my opinion but if you changed out the seat I’d think a white one would compliment the look well. Sweet ride!


----------



## Balloonoob (May 27, 2019)

Yuuup


----------



## John G04 (May 27, 2019)

Took the 53 Panther and 41 Iver on a 14 mile ride along the lehigh/delaware river. Went into easton and got some pizza then headed back. On the way back another biker rode up behind us and said “Nice Iver Johnson!” Great ride today!


----------



## dnc1 (May 27, 2019)

Rode over to Harwell Feast today on the "Morot" representing the Benson VCC at a display and in the parade.
My neighbour Clive also came along on his '29 Hercules.....




Good display of machines, that's the "Morot" at the back behind the Crypto Bantam.....




We also had an Alpha Bantam on show.....




Some great cars too; love the size difference between this Austin 7 racer and this Ford.....




Loved the Spartan interior of the Austin.....




Just how I like my bicycles, purposeful and minimalist!

A very slow parade, we were behind the Morris dancers.....




and the Vikings!  My mate Chris seems to have taken offence to this particular Norseman.....




People were really rocking the full tweed look.....








And in a very untraditional part of the parade, somehow these guys were involved.....




A great ride, 25 miles in total fuelled by one cider, one coffee and one cake.
Keep riding!


----------



## Miq (May 27, 2019)

@dnc1 great pics/post of the feast!  Lots to look at in every pic.  Seems like the Morris dancers brought napkins for everyone.   Vintage transport meets comic-con.  Thanks!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 27, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Rode over to Harwell Feast today on the "Morot" representing the Benson VCC at a display and in the parade.
> My neighbour Clive also came along on his '29 Hercules.....
> View attachment 1005106
> 
> ...



@dnc1     Great pictures........Would Clive happen to be an Electrician?


----------



## piercer_99 (May 27, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Rode over to Harwell Feast today on the "Morot" representing the Benson VCC at a display and in the parade.
> My neighbour Clive also came along on his '29 Hercules.....
> View attachment 1005106
> 
> ...



sweet bicycles, awesome tractors.

that Alpha Bantam though, wow.


----------



## dnc1 (May 27, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> @dnc1     Great pictures........Would Clive happen to be an Electrician?



No, Clive is not an electrician, why do you ask?


----------



## Sven (May 27, 2019)

Beeler2927 said:


> Beautiful Higgins, love that red and white!Just my opinion but if you changed out the seat I’d think a white one would compliment the look well. Sweet ride!



Thanks,
I like the white seat idea.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 27, 2019)

Quick ride on the 1929 Westfield,  then back to bathroom remodeling.


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (May 27, 2019)

I got my 8 year old son to put down the video games and help clean up the chrome on a 1963 Schwinn Jaguar. Looks nice!



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 27, 2019)

Started out on the Typhoon, got about 50 yards away and the chain  broke in a few places . That’s when I noticed it had about 50 cracks in it and 3 master links . So I jumped on the American .After the ride I found a replacement chain , I’ll take it out again tonight.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 27, 2019)

Great ride yesterday on the Alamodome sprint with my '57 Raleigh.  Didn't take any photos, and didn't even go for coffee - everybody was visiting out of town relatives.
Got out today with Stevo and MA, riding the lower Salado Creek greenway - the best and most remote-feeling bike trail our city offers.
Main reason I posted was to show the custom Univega mixte Stevo built for his wife - Miyata built the frame, this is about the best mixte frame ever.



It has a 1x crank with a Nexus-8 rear hub, and really nice thumb lever shifter modified by a bike maker to match the hub



VO hammered fenders, VO decaleur hanging the basket, mini front rack attached to the CP brake bolts .

She doesn't ride at my pace, and I had it all planned to be waiting on the most photogenic part of the greenway to catch them coming down the twisty bit and crossing the creek, but my camera battery went dead.
I did get a photo of the Italian Huffy while I was waiting for them.



We made it on to Southside Lion's Park, and I broke out my phone for a few low-grade shots



The bank was lined with fishermen, and we saw a couple of catfish brought in.



Stevo's custom built on Schwinn World Sport with SRAM 2-speed auto hub



one more gratuitous photo of the Italian Huffy - I made the return ride at my pace, turned around to meet them again at halfway, for 26 miles today.



a bit of inspiration, we stopped on the way back at Jim's Frontier - burgers cooked over charcoal, and our haunt from high school days long ago.
We had a feast, and this chili cheese burger was just as good as I remembered.
They were also playing '60s pop and R&B, which was a relief from classic rock riding in Stevo's truck...



some RV tinkering in the outdoor man cathedral, a couple of IPAs, and a 9-ball tournament.  I made it home tired, which is all you can ask of a holiday weekend.
Did hear from my daughter in College Station - she's going to summer school and will make it back to town in August - she's on her own in a condo and loving it...


----------



## PCHiggin (May 27, 2019)

pedalpower17 said:


> Yes, the Dequindre Cut is a paved pathway, with one lane for walkers/joggers and two lanes for bikes, that runs from the river out to the Eastern Market area.   That pic that you attached was in the area of Eastern Market.



Cool, Wish it were closer. Im N of Utica between Mound and VanDyke, lots of nice places to ride around here. Keeps me local


----------



## Hammerhead (May 27, 2019)

Rode the '57 Deluxe Hornet around the block and to the golf course for sunset.
Hammerhead


----------



## modelcarjedi (May 27, 2019)

Took my 62 American out today. I’m 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fattyre (May 27, 2019)

Had a few friends over and we all went for a ride.  Although the mtb stayed back today, that was yesterday afternoons fun.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 27, 2019)

Night time is the right time.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2019)

Rode the wartime CWC and '46 Rollfast with @Vintage Paintworx and our ladies around Whittier today.


----------



## JRE (May 27, 2019)

Took the 37 Shelby out for a spin around the Neighborhood.


----------



## mrg (May 27, 2019)

Last ride before its sold or blown apart ( it was peiced together ), 50's JCH, I left the tank paint to show the 80's colors from when it was customized


----------



## Miq (May 27, 2019)

Nice cool ride to Kyrene this evening.  




1941 New World


----------



## erleeriser (May 28, 2019)

the tinker said:


> Your bike does not sound like a 1926 model. Always post a picture.  I'll guess and say it's somewhere around 1940, at the earliest.  I believe that particular springer was first used in 1938. It had no truss rods the first year . [they were an extra] They were standard after that and the springer was offered until 1948. It was a terrible fork to change a front wheel on and I'm sure that's why it was discontinued. Rollfast copied the Schwinn design  for their later springer, however they kept the same spring. The girl's spring is shorter than the boy's.



Thanks for the info!  I didn't have my phone with me to take a photo, but yes, pictures are helpful.  I was thinking the 1926 was too early as well, just from my limited knowledge.  It's about an hour's drive from here, but I might go back and take a closer look and some photos this time.  Thanks again!


----------



## erleeriser (May 28, 2019)

mrg said:


> Last ride before its sold or blown apart ( it was peiced together ), 50's JCH, I left the tank paint to show the 80's colors from when it was customized
> View attachment 1005470
> 
> View attachment 1005471
> ...



Vintage bikes at car shows, dig it!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 28, 2019)

That '58 Imp would rock done up like Steves car from American Graffiti. Shave all of that pointy stuff and ad a set of chrome reverse or Torque Thrust IIs


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 28, 2019)

Took my 38 Harvard for a ride around town for about 3 hours or so yesterday. 



I don't always stop for ice cream when on a bike ride but when I do, I stop at Scrumptious!

Had a little time after the ride so dug into a couple boxes of parts to play around with my Kustom Kruiser Roadster.










This thing is getting close to needing an overhaul. Thinking of overhauling it to look like it's been around 50-60 years.....


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 28, 2019)

Memorial day ride with my daughter.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 28, 2019)

Rode the 57 Deluxe Hornet on the Winnipesaukee river trail. To the rail yard. Found a Bmx area in the woods off the trail. A nice ride even though it started raining on the way back.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (May 28, 2019)

1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser down to the beach, HB and Sunset, along the trails under the HIGH Voltage Transmission Lines.:eek:







Just over 32 miles this morning.


----------



## Sven (May 28, 2019)

I rode 22 miles on the Three Notch Trail on my 79 Schwinn Suburban.  I made a few stops along the way. I stopped at my pharmacy,  but I know you all have seen that plenty of times.





Picked up some goodies at the Amish Market.





Here's the "booty" . Chow Chow, Honey, Beets and cherry tomatoes. 



Great day for a ride.


----------



## Sven (May 28, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Rode the 57 Deluxe Hornet on the Winnipesaukee river trail. To the rail yard. Found a Bmx area in the woods off the trail. A nice ride even though it started raining on the way back.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1005691
> 
> ...



Looks like a very cool trail. Is the rail yard no longer in use? I like the cabooses
Or is it cabeese? The BAR caboose 

 looks like it started life as a wooden boxcar...just guessing.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 28, 2019)

Sven said:


> Looks like a very cool trail. Is the rail yard no longer in use? I like the cabooses
> Or is it cabeese? The BAR caboose View attachment 1005809 looks like it started life as a wooden boxcar...just guessing.



The rail yard is used for storage of caboose. They are all privately owned. They do ride them on the scenic rail line that runs around lakes Winnipesaukee and Winnisquam. Not sure how many times they run them. The scenic rail way runs daily from Weir's beach.
Hammerhead.


----------



## tripple3 (May 28, 2019)

The 1936 Electric has been parked on a flat for awhile.
I Love this bike and really enjoy the Ride.
It needed some maintenance, cleaning and Slime.
It rides great again/still.







Since it's Tuesday, I rode down to Tio Flaco's for some tacos; celebration finished off with a Mint IT's IT ice-cream sandwich.


----------



## SKPC (May 28, 2019)

I don't usually run chain guards, bike stands, racks or fenders on my bikes, but if I do it's because my ratty Shelby  looks pretty good with em! Short one around the hood back at 7,000 feet in elevation..


----------



## Rockman9 (May 28, 2019)

Headed out for my weekly cheeseburger run to the local Sonic. Since yesterday was Memorial Day I decided to keep it red white and blue.


----------



## Tomato John (May 28, 2019)

Rockman9 said:


> Headed out for my weekly cheeseburger run to the local Sonic. Since yesterday was Memorial Day I decided to keep it red white and blue. View attachment 1005972View attachment 1005971View attachment 1005974View attachment 1005978View attachment 1005976View attachment 1005977
> 
> View attachment 1005975



That....Is really cool!   You get extra style points for that one. Love the Superman colors.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 28, 2019)

What's the time?
It's time to get ill.

1929 Westfield


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2019)

Rode the Colson straightbar to meet @Velocipedist Co. for a couple brews.


----------



## Tomato John (May 29, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Rode the Colson straightbar to meet @Velocipedist Co. for a couple brews.View attachment 1006033
> 
> View attachment 1006034
> 
> View attachment 1006035



That’s a good lookin’ beer....  bike is pretty sweet too


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 29, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Took my 38 Harvard for a ride around town for about 3 hours or so yesterday.
> View attachment 1005578
> I don't always stop for ice cream when on a bike ride but when I do, I stop at Scrumptious!
> 
> ...



and this is good-looking ice cream


----------



## piercer_99 (May 29, 2019)

Barely got wet ride.
Tornado warning now.


----------



## tripple3 (May 29, 2019)

1935 Velvet to meet @Cory for Sunrise and coffee.
I rode to Newport after HB for more.





10th Street; between the Piers; both directions (Below).







Power Spot that I get on/off the Trail (Below).


----------



## Tomato John (May 29, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> 1935 Velvet to meet @Cory for Sunrise and coffee.
> I rode to Newport after HB for more.
> View attachment 1006202View attachment 1006203
> 10th Street; between the Piers; both directions (Below).
> ...



Man- that looks so nice there.  wish i could ride in a place like that......


----------



## Allrounderco (May 29, 2019)

Tomato John said:


> Man- that looks so nice there.  wish i could ride in a place like that......




You can. Fly in to LAX, catch a ride to Venice Beach (or similar), rent a bike from one of the numerous vendors, and head out on the Strand (https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Braude_Bike_Trail). I’m from the East coast and did that about 7 years ago, and that’s what got me back int bicycling. I know it kind of sucks when you get back home, but even if for a day, it’s worth it.



EDIT: A few locals pointed out that LAX isn't the best option. Never trust an out of towner on stuff like this  I've used LAX and John Wayne - in both cases I was picked up, although I did drop off and pick up my wife at LAX on one trip (she had a vacation within a vacation / conflicting schedule).


----------



## Colonel Mustard (May 29, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> You can. Fly in to LAX, catch a ride to Venice Beach (or similar), rent a bike from one of the numerous vendors, and head out on the Strand (https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Braude_Bike_Trail). I’m from the East coast and did that about 7 years ago, and that’s what got me back int bicycling. I know it kind of sucks when you get back home, but even if for a day, it’s worth it.





Group ride. When do we leave?


----------



## Allrounderco (May 29, 2019)

I'm actually hoping to get out to San Diego mid-August for a family gathering. Getting to LA might be tougher than I made it sound in my post (now that I'm married with two kids). Hopefully I'll be spending some time in Long Beach with my cousin on that trip, and in that case, I'd love to escape to the Strand to ride for a few hours. I'll know more after this time next week.


----------



## SKPC (May 29, 2019)

Great shot of Cory @tripple3.    From Balboa north to Bolsa Chica and Sunset beaches, IMO, is one of the most beautiful stretches of sand beach in the world & super bike friendly.   I grew up in the 60's and 70's down there & return yearly as we still have the 60's family house nearby in Costa Mesa.  Smooth pavement and not having to look over your shoulder in fear of cars is the best part of riding there.   You could easily pedal 100 miles and have almost no exposure to these killers.   I am sure the Cali Cartel boys(there are many) have open invitations to all Cabers to come out to show them the goods.  I love the sea, but the mountains are my home so today I got out for the 1st time this spring on the composite Ibis. I was a mess on the technical single-track but the legs felt good!


----------



## Allrounderco (May 29, 2019)

So nice.

Now my reality: commuting in the rain, on a 63 degree evening here in CT.


----------



## tripple3 (May 29, 2019)

SKPC said:


> I am sure the Cali Cartel boys(there are many) have open invitations to all Cabers to come out to show them the goods.



This is True!
I would suggest not flying into LAX.
Long Beach or OC is better; but traffic sucks at all of them.
I will meet you at the Beach.
Yahoo! My Tire and Tube Order from Schwalbe (through Bike Buddies) is here.
1939 DELMAR, rides as good as it looks.









@fordmike65 @Velocipedist Co. @Schwinn499 @rustjunkie @cyclingday @Cory @eddie_bravo @lounging @cyclonecoaster.com


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2019)

Burbank is my airport of choice.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 29, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> This is True!
> I would suggest not flying into LAX.
> Long Beach or OC is better; but traffic sucks at all of them.
> I will meet you at the Beach.
> ...





Great bike Mark! I've got to get a snap tank for my stable one day.

Are they making the Fat Franks without the stupid reflective stripe again??? That would be awesome!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 29, 2019)

This bike probably has 20,000 miles on it (200mi per week x 2years +-) Got some new tubes & tires on it 27 x 1 1/2. They were 1 1/4. Took it for a little jaunt and I will probably go back with the 1 1/4's Don't like the look of them..still a good bike for 35yrs old......


----------



## Tomato John (May 29, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> You can. Fly in to LAX, catch a ride to Venice Beach (or similar), rent a bike from one of the numerous vendors, and head out on the Strand (https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Braude_Bike_Trail). I’m from the East coast and did that about 7 years ago, and that’s what got me back int bicycling. I know it kind of sucks when you get back home, but even if for a day, it’s worth it.



I wish....  I have a giant iron ball strapped to my ankle - called work.  seems like i can never get away  so  I just live vicariously through you guys..... keep it up


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2019)

Been stuck on this bike...but can you blame me! Definitely my current favorite, so I rolled it to work today.


----------



## Miq (May 29, 2019)

@SKPC Great looking Mtn single track!

@fordmike65 I can’t blame you.  I like the mix of chrome and rustiness.  Looks really comfortable like old jeans.


Late sunset ride to steaming Kyrene on the canal tonight.  41 New World is still fun to fly on every day.


----------



## mrg (May 29, 2019)

Had this frame & sprocket hanging in the shed for years and some vintage HD wheels and a guard I got off Ebay a while back so decided to throw something together, got to start working up a bike for the SF ride in a couple of months. Got it done in time for a sundown ride.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 29, 2019)

Ooh. I LIKE Rusty Colson.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 29, 2019)

ROSA


----------



## Allrounderco (May 30, 2019)

@mrg - What's your seat covered with? At first (and second) glance it looks like a raw, rusty pan!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 30, 2019)

Yesterday on the 27 rollfast


----------



## Rockman9 (May 30, 2019)

Headed out with a friend for a ride on 2 of my vintage Stingrays. Fortunately the weather cooperated and we were able to enjoy a beautiful ride.


----------



## jimbo53 (May 30, 2019)

1938 Shelby Flying Cloud.12 miles on the Greenway in Charlotte NC


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2019)

1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser to the River-trail to meet @Cory for a ride to Newport.
I left there and rode to HB Cliffs, then home; 32 miles laughing.









OhBoy! I noticed this is my 7,000th post on theCABE.
What Bike Did You Ride Today?


----------



## Sven (May 30, 2019)

Rode the '55 Vette around Chaptico Park. First time seeing the BMX track. Should have brought my Klunker prospect.






After riding around the park. I went to the TNT to met up with Wade



Beautiful clear day
Great ride.


----------



## Allpro2slow (May 30, 2019)

This co-driver thing is really working well. I see why rally drivers have them


----------



## fattyre (May 30, 2019)

You should know my steelo


----------



## Hammerhead (May 30, 2019)

Rode the Winnipesaukee Opechee Winnisquam trail around Laconia today. Saw some loons at start of the Winnipesaukee river. A nice ride on the '57 Deluxe Hornet.
Hammerhead


----------



## dnc1 (May 30, 2019)

Riding on 'Golden Wings' this evening.....












Lovely evening.


----------



## Rockman9 (May 30, 2019)

Tomato John said:


> That....Is really cool!   You get extra style points for that one. Love the Superman colors.



I never thought about the Superman angle but you are absolutely right. Maybe I should call it superbike


----------



## piercer_99 (May 30, 2019)

Country roads.


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2019)

Marty @cyclingday and I did a Cleveland Welding Co., OC Beach Ride.
1940 Western Flyer HD and The Barry Cohen Special











Thanks for the ride, and lunch too.


----------



## cyclingday (May 30, 2019)

I think, if I am reincarnated, I’d like to be a Pelican next time around.
Soaring, Surfing and eating fresh caught fish all day, doesn’t seem too bad.


----------



## John G04 (May 30, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Rode the Winnipesaukee Opechee Winnisquam trail around Laconia today. Saw some loons at start of the Winnipesaukee river. A nice ride on the '57 Deluxe Hornet.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1006759
> 
> ...




Is that the phantom fork I sold you? Looks fantastic!


----------



## piercer_99 (May 30, 2019)

Sundown, you better take care...


----------



## Hammerhead (May 30, 2019)

John G04 said:


> Is that the phantom fork I sold you? Looks fantastic!



Yes it is, rides great. Thank you
Hammerhead


----------



## Tomato John (May 30, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Rode the Winnipesaukee Opechee Winnisquam trail around Laconia today. Saw some loons at start of the Winnipesaukee river. A nice ride on the '57 Deluxe Hornet.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1006759
> 
> ...



Man!  Try saying that three times fast. That’s quite a trail name. Looks like it would be a great ride.


----------



## Miq (May 30, 2019)

Hanging at Kiwanis tonight on my 41 New World.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 30, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Riding on 'Golden Wings' this evening.....
> View attachment 1006785
> 
> View attachment 1006786
> ...




This reminds me of one of those rides you don't want to end.  Great bike, perfectly suited for cruising idyllic country. 

Lovely photos too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mrg (May 30, 2019)

Another ride on my latest project


----------



## tripple3 (May 31, 2019)

Happy Friday!
Out riding 1935 Velvet, before sunrise, through the "Marine Layer" along the beach.
The same ol' 40 mile loop.










I stopped by Mom's for hugs.
The forward surfaces of Velvet show accumulated "patina" in 1 year of rolling the beach.
I keep picking riding over maintenance.


----------



## dnc1 (May 31, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> This reminds me of one of those rides you don't want to end.  Great bike, perfectly suited for cruising idyllic country.
> 
> Lovely photos too! Thanks for sharing!



From this photo you might think it was a never-ending ride!
Here's the same BSA at 04:50 this morning.....






tripple3 said:


> Happy Friday!
> Out riding 1935 Velvet, before sunrise, through the "Marine Layer" along the beach.
> The same ol' 40 mile loop.
> 
> ...



What a beautiful way to add patina Mark, it speaks volumes!


----------



## modelcarjedi (May 31, 2019)

A buddy and I were out on these. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allrounderco (May 31, 2019)

I don’t always think about replacing my Speedster, but when I do, it’s with a Campus Green (or Gold) Varsity! Nice pair there!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 31, 2019)

Night ride around the block.
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (May 31, 2019)

Life in the country.


----------



## Miq (May 31, 2019)

@piercer_99 Glad to see the sky clearing there.  Nice moving shot!

Sunset ride to Kyrene on the canal.  Great having the path to myself and just a few fishermen.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 1, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 1, 2019)

On my way to grab a cup of coffee.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 1, 2019)

Yesterday was the beginning of the Summer Concert Series in Longmont. Every Friday for the next few weeks the City's sound stage is set up in the middle of the street at 4th Ave. & Kimbark between a church and library. My employer is contracted to set it up for all the events and I was the one that did so wherever it was needed for the first 5 years working here. Our warehouse manager has been doing it the past couple years but I fill in when needed and set it up yesterday.



This thing is basically a big box trailer that transforms into a stage pretty much anywhere. A sound company sets up for the concerts.





Rolled down the street on my 39 Firestone to catch some of the show. The free concerts the city does has helped me enjoy other music I normally don't get into. Today's show was not one of them. Face was the headliner.




If you haven't heard of them, they are a popular a'capella group. While they are very good at what they do and have a good following, not my cup of tea. I prefer actual musicians. 

I took off from there to check out something along the St. Vrain bikeway just off Main St.



The St. Vrain river is in the background and I'm assuming this is an area for kayaking, tubing, etc. A close-up of the sign....



The bridge in the background is Main St.



And I have no idea what these concrete walls with bumpers are for. Further investigation is needed...

Then cruised back up Main St. to head for home to relax for a while before having to break down the stage and put away until next week. Saw this cool display at LMNOPuppets that was very hard to photograph.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2019)

Happy Saturday!
1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser to mom-in-law's and GWC swap-meet.





This bike gets a lot of attention.
"Not For Sale; I love it too much!"


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 1, 2019)

@xmtnrider and I bombed some hills in 'Garden of the Gods' - Colorado Springs today on 40 Twinbar and 37 CWC tankless Deluxe. Pike's Peak is the snowy peak in the pictures. Got the ol twinbar up to 35 MPH (not pictured)


















https://photos.app.goo.gl/oqDAWfox3a5L5pu3A


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2019)

Took "Milton" out for a ride around the neighborhood today--mostly just so I could ring the bell! V/r Shawn


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 1, 2019)

Thought I was going for a quick ride earlier,  opened up the garage and saw this coming,  checked the weather and got back inside quickly.   It felt like a tornado, don't think it will rate though.  Over 3" of rain in under an hour, and lots of hail damage.




This is 2k worth of patio cover, high impact rated to be hail resistant.  With how it looks, I will be calling the homeowners insurance to come look at the roof, well that and the section over the garage where the rain was coming in.






The water was curb to curb, well up over it a little.  We had a similar looking creek / river, going through our back yard, I have to get up early to repair the south east fence, where the water knocked it over.  At the fence line in our back yard, the water must have been close to 3 feet high, rapids and all.








This hail was on the north side of the pool, average size was about a quarter.   This shot was about an hour after the storm.




Finally got the ride in though,  just as another round gets here.   By the time I had the bike back in the garage, it was pouring again.   

Forecast shows rain the next 4 days.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 1, 2019)

Looking bleak.


Got pinned down quick.



Dirt was too wet to ride so bailed..


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 1, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Thought I was going for a quick ride earlier,  opened up the garage and saw this coming,  checked the weather and got back inside quickly.   It felt like a tornado, don't think it will rate though.  Over 3" of rain in under an hour, and lots of hail damage.
> View attachment 1008217
> 
> 
> ...




I spent a few weeks just outside of Whitewright a few years back helping a friend renovate an old 1973 two story farm house that was on a square mile parcel he just purchased. I could not believe the amount of rain that fell in an hour or less. While working on the house I soon found out that the grade was all messed up and there was a lake underneath the house after a rain.


----------



## Miq (Jun 1, 2019)

I can tell how windy it is by the two flags at this disco ball house.  It was blowin tonight.  Even the antenna was bending.


----------



## Tomato John (Jun 1, 2019)

Have to work an event all weekend but luckily am able to do a lot of it on my bike running back and forth.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 2, 2019)

Another ride to the park with my daughter. A fellow old bicycle fan chatted it up with me. He had a rear fender which I think he might have been trying to give me. It looked cool but seemed to be for a lightweight or middleweight bike and would not have really fit any of my bikes. Also went for a midnight ride downtown. There's a new pinball and video game arcade where you can also grab a drink. Been riding a lot more now that the weather is nicer and the bikes are older.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sven (Jun 2, 2019)

Took the 72 on the TNT and surrounding areas. Nice old tractor.  I keep thinking of Mr Haney on the Green Acres...



The old Mechanicsville carnival grounds



Thankfully this port a potty was there. Have you left your house, then the urge hits? Probably broke a speed record...



A couple on their elliptical bikes


Our " new " fire station


This is the original fire station from the 40's


...and this is what happens when you park on that side of the fence.


Great weather for a great ride!!!


----------



## SKPC (Jun 2, 2019)

Morning spin on the Shelby before getting out on the MTB.


----------



## Miq (Jun 2, 2019)

@SKPC great "finish" on that frame.  I love how it looks!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 2, 2019)

Cruised uptown Charlotte today with John! He had a 55ish x-53 and my 40 twin!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 2, 2019)

Out on a service run




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 2, 2019)

Apologies once again for a late posting.
Out on Saturday for a 25 mile ride with the Oxford section of the VCC in West Oxfordshire.
Rode the "Morot" with 10 others riding mainly classic lightweights., starting from the village of Aston.....




We took a very rural, pretty flat route along many single track roads.....




We reached our lunch stop at The Ferryman Inn on the River Thames in the village of Bablock Hythe. A great pub, right on the riverside, I enjoyed a pint of 'Black Rat' cider on a lovely warm day.
Amongst the usual classic lightweights out today we were treated to an appearance of Francis' lovely 'New Hudson' sports......




The ferryman in the pubs name started plying his trade in the 13th. century; the last, hand-propelled cable ferry for vehicles ran in 1959.
I wonder how long it took to pull a car across, the river isn't very wide here.....




On leaving the pub this car was outside, perhaps it made the crossing here in the past, It's certainly old enough.....








A great ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 2, 2019)

No storms today, yet. 

Looks like one native didn't make it through yesterday's storm.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2019)

Monster ride on the 60th Anniversary, 1937 Syracuse.




@Cory met me out on the trail on his way to get coffee.
At the coast we split directions; I went to Newport to check the weather.












Over 70 miles on "Dad's Bike"; smiling all day.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 2, 2019)

After nearly a year finally got the right chainguard for the black iver and got it painted up and patina’d the same day. Also got the blue one riding just need to clean up the rest of its parts and it’ll be all done!


----------



## jd56 (Jun 2, 2019)

Va. Beach ride with collector friends (Tim and his wife Vicki) from Charlotte NC







Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jun 2, 2019)

Great overcast day in the LB for the Coaster ride on the Hiawatha


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 2, 2019)

Had to take a break from a restoration project and decided since its show days are over its time to enjoy the 'ol Five Bar! V/r Shawn


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 2, 2019)

Hit them hills this morning. I leave from my pad.about a 15 mile loop with some great downhills!


----------



## whizzer kid (Jun 2, 2019)

First ride of this 36 sk I threw together as a sort  of Klunker style. Fun bike !!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 2, 2019)

Broke out the speedster for a after dinner cruz.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 2, 2019)

Late night 1941 Elgin deluxe sport ride, all lit up.


----------



## Miq (Jun 2, 2019)

Met Philthy at his place for a bike/hike.  Every few years we do this and today I convinced him was one of those days.  I’m guessing it’s the last Sunday with a high temp below 100 for a while, so I wanted to do it.  Its’s around 7.5 miles from Philthy’s casa to the trailhead at Camelback Mountain in Scottsdale, AZ.  Of course we took the canal for a majority of the way.  

Saw this Continental with suicide doors on the way to the canal.  Gansta.


We hit the canal with Camelback looming in the distance.  



This bridge over the canal had sculptural posts that changed color depending on where you were looking at them from.  Fun to ride across and see the colors change quickly.



This mural is on the side of Rage Cycles bike shop facing the canal.  



Stopped at this hydroelectric plant (Arizona Falls) built into the canal system.  First constructed in 1902 and still generates enough power for 150 homes.  




Finally at the trailhead locking up the bikes.



Then I see this:


This is a Tarantula Hawk Wasp. Wiki  This is only the second time I have ever seen one, and I hike A LOT in very remote places.  Crazy to see one on C-Back.  If you don’t know anything about them, they are interesting.  Their sting can zombify a tarantula.  It doesn’t kill them, just makes them in a coma-like state.  The wasp drags the tarantula back in to it’s burrow and lays an egg on the zombie spider.  The wasp larva gets to grow up and eat their zombie host.  :eek:  This wasp’s “zombie sting” is also the most painful to human insect sting in N America, so even though I really wanted to chase it around with my iPhone, I had to settle for the pic above and start the hike.  They are huge, blue with bright orange wings.  They are kind of advertising how bad a$$ they are with their paint job.

Philthy and I have been coming here for decades and doing this hike.  After 1200 feet of elevation change you are at the top.  It’s beautiful but their aren’t any guardrails at the top.  This pic shows my toes hanging over 200 feet of exposure.  



Loved how misty the mountains looked to the west.



This is the view looking down the “camel’s back”.



Hiked down and rode the canals back to Philthy’s.  It was 17.6 miles of biking hiking fun in the sun.  41 New World getting around town.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 3, 2019)

Miq said:


> Met Philthy at his place for a bike/hike.  Every few years we do this and today I convinced him was one of those days.  I’m guessing it’s the last Sunday with a high temp below 100 for a while, so I wanted to do it.  Its’s around 7.5 miles from Philthy’s casa to the trailhead at Camelback Mountain in Scottsdale, AZ.  Of course we took the canal for a majority of the way.
> 
> Saw this Continental with suicide doors on the way to the canal.  Gansta.View attachment 1009068
> We hit the canal with Camelback looming in the distance.  View attachment 1009069
> ...




Killer!!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 3, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 1008338
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk ProView attachment 1008356



Sure like that style frame/tank. Well,everything. Thats a beauty


----------



## Sven (Jun 3, 2019)

[QUOTE="Miq, post: 1030841, member: 81506",]

Then I see this:View attachment 1009075
This is a Tarantula Hawk Wasp. Wiki  [/QUOTE]



That's a bad a$$ flying zombie maker there. I guess the desert is full of surprises. Looks like great hike.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 3, 2019)

The 55 Westfield. This is the bike that got me back into riding.my son has laid claim to this and the caddy.they have been around most of his life.


----------



## Tomato John (Jun 3, 2019)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1009169
> 
> View attachment 1009170
> 
> ...



That color is amazing looking with the tires leather and everything matching...  that’s pretty sweet....


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jun 3, 2019)

Took my favorite rider out today. I’d really love to have a Mantaray but this will have to do. This thing is a blast! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 3, 2019)

Tomato John said:


> That color is amazing looking with the tires leather and everything matching...  that’s pretty sweet....



Thank you very much!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2019)

1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser to Huntington Beach.
Ended up next to the Light Bus headed to Woodstock.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2019)

I went back to show them "Light For All"; also from MD.
I got to hang out with some cool people.
And then I rode some more with Jim.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 3, 2019)

Around the hood late after projects that needed attention....


----------



## mrg (Jun 3, 2019)

Rode around orange after lunch then ended up going over to the car show this evening.


----------



## Miq (Jun 3, 2019)

Rode out to Kyrene on the canal.  Nice cloudless set.  Lots of peach color over S mountain.  Kyrene was steamin’.  








1941 New World


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## island schwinn (Jun 4, 2019)

Rode over and met up with Slick and Mary at a local car show.


----------



## fattyre (Jun 4, 2019)

Endless gravel near the southern shores Gitche Gumee. A hotel room with a sunset to rest some extremely tired legs.  No vintage on this ride, but I was in the Hiawatha.


----------



## Cory (Jun 4, 2019)

Dream Big........
1950 Schwinn HB CA. 



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 4, 2019)

My 41 huffy


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Jun 4, 2019)

fattyre said:


> Endless gravel near the southern shores Gitche Gumee. A hotel room with a sunset to rest some extremely tired legs.  No vintage on this ride, but I was in the Hiawatha.
> 
> View attachment 1009718
> 
> ...






Very cool. We used to have property up there over by Gulliver. Spent many many miles out on those gravel roads


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2019)

Cory said:


> Dream Big........



...or just Dream.



My buddy Jim came over to ride my "Light For All" neighborhood ride to the beach; where we met @Cory 
I'm on the 1936 Clipper; double-bar roadster by CWC.








The original mileage counter is still clicking.
I'm watching for all 3s


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 4, 2019)

mrg said:


> Rode around orange after lunch then ended up going over to the car show this evening.View attachment 1009636
> View attachment 1009638
> 
> View attachment 1009639
> ...



Love that bicycle! Great colour and patina!
Who made the 'Evans Special ' and how old is it?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2019)

fattyre said:


> Endless gravel near the southern shores Gitche Gumee. A hotel room with a sunset to rest some extremely tired legs.



Tom, @fattyre  please tell us how far that ride is.
I know you're not one to brag; which is why I wanna know.

I put some new metal valve-stem tubes in my Sweetie's 1959 Western Flyer.
I lubed and adjusted some things and rode it around awhile.
It rides awesome!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 4, 2019)

Yep, 1929 Westfield again.


----------



## mrg (Jun 4, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Love that bicycle! Great colour and patina!
> Who made the 'Evans Special ' and how old is it?



Frame, sprocket and guard are around a 49 Colson and the tank is a few years later after Evens bought Colson ( hence Evens Special ) so probably would have had a black & orange tank but this matches pretty good for a Klunker


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 4, 2019)

Rode the '57 Deluxe Hornet around the block after work. A nice cool afternoon ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2019)

I rode Velvet to meet Marty for Taco Tuesday at Tio Flacos.





Thank you Marty @cyclingday


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 4, 2019)

Rode up to my buddy Rob's house on one of my Hornets.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 4, 2019)

The two 41 Iver’s tonight


----------



## SKPC (Jun 4, 2019)

I don't always ride  a new bike, but when I do its usually plastic.  Climbed up to the snowline at 8000 feet today and below that sampled some secret mine drift single-track downhill that is little known or travelled. Also got on some handbuilt..









.


----------



## Tomato John (Jun 4, 2019)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1009732
> 
> View attachment 1009733
> 
> ...



Love that bike. I have its twin brother.


----------



## Miq (Jun 4, 2019)

A few clouds out tonight for sunset on the canal. 41 New World felt great.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 5, 2019)

Morning burn on the champion


----------



## Rockman9 (Jun 5, 2019)

Last night it was cheeseburger night at Sonic so i took my best girl with me but apparently she had already dined on some Tuna at home...


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2019)

I left early on the 1940 Western Flyer HD. 
I rode through neighborhoods, carving my way to the SA river-trail, where I met @Cory riding a blue, '69 Varsity, with fresh cables.





We rode down to the end of the peninsula; took some pics, and rode back to Newport Pier for a cup.
I left him there and rode to Sunset Beach water tower; took a pic or two, and rode back to the Wedge for another pic.







At this point, I'm pretty hungry, so I ride to Newport Pier for a chili-cheese omelette and some French fries.
@hector rolled by right then, and joined me for a cup of coffee.
With my fresh fuel, I rode to the HB cliffs for one more pic.
Perfect weather for riding; truly enjoyed.


----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2019)

Wish I could jump the fence into the BMX track for some uncrowed laps but what a fence!


----------



## 57pack (Jun 5, 2019)

I hopped on my 1937 Westfield for a ride around the neighborhood. I dare say this bicycle hadn’t been ridden in over 50 years.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Nashman (Jun 5, 2019)

Short cruise after putting this together. Still messing with the 3 speed. Ordered a light switch from Bicyclebones Dan today. Cheers...Bob


----------



## John G04 (Jun 5, 2019)

38 Henderson


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 5, 2019)

Took my '39 Shelby Traveler for tonight's Longmont Bike Night. There was probably over 200 people at the start. (Notice ominous clouds to the South/southwest, fenders and rain jacket strapped to handlebar)








I'm guessing there was over 250 riders of all ages when we were rolling.... 





Then the thunder and lightning started just shy of the halfway point followed by a downpour including a little hail. This sent people scrambling for shelter as you can imagine. I pulled over under a tree at the halfway point and put on the rain jacket and at least half of me stayed dry.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 5, 2019)

Did a short test ride on this project bike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 5, 2019)

Worked on the new shower tile all day, it's so close to being done.

Just had time for an 11pm ride, pulled the 1978 Huffy Good Vibrations out. I have had this bike since it was new, and it looks nothing like it did then.

I really like the ride the Lobdell rims have, with new Departure model d on back and a WL on front. 

The photos are out of order, but I am to tired to mess with it.


----------



## Miq (Jun 5, 2019)

Hanging out with the waxing moon tonight on the canal.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2019)

Today, I rode the 1936 Electric, C-mod Special.






I met @Cory out on the River Trail, to ride to the Newport Pier for coffee.
I left him there hustling his wares to on-line shoppers; while I rode down to the Wedge, to turn around and ride to Huntington.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 6, 2019)

First ride of the week for me.
Out on 'Golden Wings' this evening.
Pictured here in the back streets of Wallingford.....




Poignant Poppies on this day of great remembrance.....





75 years ago some boys from Oxford started something great at Pegasus Bridge, Normandy. Crazy times, unfathomable to most of us today.  I, for one, truly appreciate the sacrifice many gave on the 6th. June, 1944.

I bumped into an old friend walking along the road, we chatted for well over an hour.
When I turned round, the sun was setting.....




Lovely.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2019)

I worked on this today; rode it after.
New tires and tubes; two-speed automatic hub shifts perfectly.
1982 Monterey Cruiser, by Murray.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 6, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I worked on this today; rode it after.
> New tires and tubes; two-speed automatic hub shifts perfectly.
> 1982 Monterey Cruiser, by Murray.
> View attachment 1010854



Sweet Murray


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 6, 2019)

Adjusted the lighting.


----------



## Cory (Jun 6, 2019)

Beach ride today in Newport Beach CA on my Varsity.



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miq (Jun 6, 2019)

@dnc1 nice post.


Beautiful set on the canal tonight.  Digging the pics of the sun at the bottom hiding from the moon at the top. Perfect for a ground level shot ala @SKPC 








1941 B.F. Goodrich New World


----------



## Floyd (Jun 7, 2019)

Early ride to work on 40ish Western Flyer


----------



## SKPC (Jun 7, 2019)

Ibis late yesterday. The High Uinta's 12-13,000 foot peaks and westernmost limits in the background. I believe the only East to West running mountain range in the U.S.


----------



## videoranger (Jun 7, 2019)

The 49 seven is going out today for a 25 mile cruise. It was a frame with a bent rear section and a bunch of spare parts that I put together and painted 10 years ago. Cable guides are brazed on pieces of brass tubing. A joy to ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2019)

Grabbed a bite and the best cup o' Joe on the planet with @rustjunkie


----------



## 57pack (Jun 7, 2019)

I finally finished putting together a circa 1930-31 Elgin I purchased here earlier this year. Took it for a well deserved spin around town today.


----------



## Speed King (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2019)

Well my buddy Jason @birdzgarage came over early to celebrate his birthday.
We went on my "Light Route" to the river trail, and then to an Awesome breakfast.
I'm riding my 1940 Western Flyer, HD. He's on some Schwinn with super awesome components.





We went back to my place to meet more riders; maybe later; I switched bikes.
Now I'm riding the 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser, that I love.
We rode down to Meet more riders on the way to Balboa.











Bird and I rode our bikes to these places where stopped.
We met Marty @cyclingday there in Newport, and rode to HB for lunch.
We met Mark @mrg and @Cory and our friend Jim to make a biker gang on the Strand.



A wonderful day! Fabulous Ride! Perfect weather.:eek:


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 7, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Well my buddy Jason @birdzgarage came over early to celebrate his birthday.
> We went on my "Light Route" to the river trail, and then to an Awesome breakfast.
> I'm riding my 1940 Western Flyer, HD. He's on some Schwinn with super awesome components.
> View attachment 1011247View attachment 1011248
> ...





This reminds me of my youth. Take off with this guy and meet some other guys then ride over to Tasty Freeze for some grub, then over to this bunch of guys to go to the canyon to hang out, fish, whatever .....

All day fun on a bike is the best!! Especially with good friends. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 7, 2019)

It was a nice day out riding with friends on the 37 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.














For all you guys that are envious of the Southern California weather in January.
Welcome to our June Gloom.
It’s as regular as clockwork around here, and is about as bad as it gets.
I don’t mind it as much as most, because at least it’s cool, and you can ride without getting a Sunburn.
But, it does create a bit of melancholy for those that worship the Sun.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 7, 2019)

I had a great time riding with the boyz today!Im glad you guys came out,wish I could have stayed longer.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2019)

Man...wish I coulda rode with you guys, but I had yardwork, bikes and cars to work on. Maybe next time. BTW...I love the gloomy weather


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Jun 8, 2019)

1941 New World


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jun 8, 2019)

Hello to the fans of old vintage bicycles sharing part of my rides SCHWINN CYCLE trucks enjoy


----------



## Sven (Jun 8, 2019)

Finally, after going kayaking with my brother n law, taking care of the lawn and working on family cars, I took my 1959 Flightliner out. I took @Beeler2927 suggestion and replaced the old seat with a white one.







I also took my brother in law's Diamondback Edgewood out . 21 gears


That low gear is crazy. 14 tooth front sprocket and a 34 rear.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 8, 2019)

I rolled down the street on this crusty old pile for the downtown concert series at 4th & Kimbark last night. Bicycle Longmont was there for bike valet.  You can see the stage in the background between the church and library.




Had something to eat with a Moondoor Dunkel (or 4) from Wibby Brewing. Delicious!




Bouncy castle, slide and face painting for the kids!







And some great live music from Mojomomma!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2019)

To and from work, WF HD





Fresh pics taken during the ride home.


----------



## Dope54 (Jun 8, 2019)

Took the 5 bar to work today.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 8, 2019)

Summer is coming 


Eddie Bravo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 8, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I rolled down the street on this crusty old pile for the downtown concert series at 4th & Kimbark last night. Bicycle Longmont was there for bike valet.  You can see the stage in the background between the church and library.
> View attachment 1011968
> 
> Had something to eat with a Moondoor Dunkel (or 4) from Wibby Brewing. Delicious!
> ...



Dang i was there yesterday and saw them settling up. Same kid on drums. Shoulda went today. Went for a bike ride with the kiddo with too many hills and traffic. Bent up my pedal trying to bmx on a 1934. Better to have it with these than Torrington 8s. I'll fix it best i can.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 8, 2019)

Night ride, 48 Monark Rocket.


----------



## Miq (Jun 8, 2019)

1941 New World


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 9, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mike j (Jun 9, 2019)

Rode over hill & dale, literally, yesterday. Cruised through the village, into the next town, then over the hill into New Jersey. Hi-way , rural roads, carriage trails, & pretty intense single track. A little trespassing, over one gate & under two chains. Ended up at Skylands state park in Ringwood, N.J. Great ride on my 38 Firestone w/ a couple of mods. Photos of what's left of the old gate house, which was three miles from the mansion. Skylands road & one of two granite eagles at the main entrance. These were removed from N.Y.C.'s Pennsylvania station when it was torn down in the early 60's. People were so perplexed about it, that it gave birth to the whole preservation movement in the city.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 9, 2019)

Hope everyone has a great day!









Hats off to @mike j sounds like an epic ride!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jun 9, 2019)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> Hello to the fans of old vintage bicycles sharing part of my rides SCHWINN CYCLE trucks enjoy
> View attachment 1011548



Thanks for all the visits and the likes enjoy


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 9, 2019)

Rode the '61 Deluxe today.












Hammerhead


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 9, 2019)

Courtesy of the very awesome CT Wheelmen:


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 9, 2019)

2019 prado vw show


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 9, 2019)

Rode my 36 Shelby, it’s been a while and still rides as great as I remember. Decided to keep it!!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 9, 2019)

Finally riding bike this project—but still not quite where I want it to be when it comes to looks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 9, 2019)

Lunch ride on the SamSco and Huffman Western Flyer.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 9, 2019)

Rode the Shelby all over town. Even got on some light single track out at a popular riding area but stayed out of the way with my weak coaster brake!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2019)

I had a fun ride today on the '40 Western Flyer, HD; down to 15th St, Newport Beach, to Anaheim, back to Orange.







"Watering Hole" along the Trail. 
My bike looks Great!






"Picture Spot";  My bike Looks GREAT!






"Better to have and not need, than to need and not have."


----------



## Miq (Jun 9, 2019)

@mike j Sweet post!  Looked like a great time.

@eddie_bravo Your last pic was freaking me out.  You have one of those camera phones with two lenses or something huh?  Different parts of the pic have different focal lengths but it didn’t get stitched together correctly.  It almost looks like there is ivy growing on your head tube and seat and check out the different focused panes between the spokes in the front wheel.  Totally nuts!


----------



## Miq (Jun 9, 2019)

Beautiful set tonight on the canal.  I took a lot of pics and stopped my 41 New World over and over to get just one more...





Love these ripples, just as I got ready to take this pic.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 9, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I had a fun ride today on the '40 Western Flyer, HD; down to 15th St, Newport Beach, to Anaheim, back to Orange.
> View attachment 1012835View attachment 1012836View attachment 1012837
> "Watering Hole" along the Trail.
> My bike looks Great!
> ...



Your bike does look great, it was nice of you to show those cyclists what a 'real' bike looks like. 

Although, Mark, I think you should ditch the Vans and get some of the cool shoes and maybe even a nice shirt like these guys are sporting.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Cory (Jun 10, 2019)

Sunrise ride in Huntington Beach on my 82 Cruiser.



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2019)

Awesome shot @Cory !
Way to be out there consistently; for the extra special Light.
I rode the '40 WF to and from the carpool work van.


----------



## bficklin (Jun 10, 2019)

Took my Sunday Cruiser out for a spin.....







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bficklin (Jun 10, 2019)

Go ff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miq (Jun 10, 2019)

Gettin’ hot on the canal tonight.  41 New World out to Kyrene.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 10, 2019)

Miq said:


> Gettin’ hot on the canal tonight.  41 New World out to Kyrene.
> View attachment 1013514View attachment 1013515View attachment 1013516




Those tires are sure holding up well. You did say they were Kenda's right? I'm amazed.


----------



## Miq (Jun 10, 2019)

Kenda K23’s are doing me right!  Glad someone makes a decent tire for the whacky S6 rims.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 11, 2019)

Took a ride to the park with the kiddo. Tried swapping out the seat for a modern comfy one but it didn't fit.... Holy seatpost though. Actually put a complete pedal on the bike   Took a night ride as well and had been meaning to get picks at this colorful spot for a while now. I think they turned out pretty cool. If I a Christmas tree that nice i might keep it up all year too. Came home to a dead bird on the front porch. Then watched the Golden state win     Durant got hurt but what a game.


----------



## fattyre (Jun 11, 2019)

Morning dew


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 11, 2019)

ROSA ROSA ROSA

All hail the bike made for somebody 40 years younger and 100 lbs. less than me but I LOOK MARVELOUS huffing and puffing.

I found out why though. I went to Les Schwab Tires and had them check my air and he found the rear valve was bad and replaced it free of charge.

BOY THAT HELPED. I would have reopened my credit account if I had to, even though I haven't owned a car in 13 years. They help a lot and now that the LBS is gone even more so.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 11, 2019)

Miq said:


> Beautiful set tonight on the canal.  I took a lot of pics and stopped my 41 New World over and over to get just one more...View attachment 1012942View attachment 1012943
> 
> Love these ripples, just as I got ready to take this pic.View attachment 1012944View attachment 1012945



Beautiful pics!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 11, 2019)

Rode the blue 53 NW last night.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 11, 2019)

Had one of those "oh crap!" moments on the 48 Rocket this morning.

Hit the brakes, it engaged and then engaged hard, almost went over the handlebar.  Brake strap broke, the arm spun around into the fender brace and locked the rear wheel.

























Fixed now.


----------



## Sven (Jun 11, 2019)

I received my permit to use the privately own Dahlgren Heritage Rail Trail . So I rode a few miles on it today. It's a rough trail , mountain bike use. So I use my brother in law's Diamondback trail hybrid.





The private land owners mean business









Good ride today


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 11, 2019)

Miq said:


> Kenda K23’s are doing me right!  Glad someone makes a decent tire for the whacky S6 rims.




I have a set of K23 whitewalls on my "everyday" Speedster. I think they're ideal.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 11, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Had one of those "oh crap!" moments on the 48 Rocket this morning.
> 
> Hit the brakes, it engaged and then engaged hard, almost went over the handlebar.  Brake strap broke, the arm spun around into the fender brace and locked the rear wheel.
> 
> ...



Ouch!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 11, 2019)

Perfect Marine layer at the beach.
I grew up close to the beach; so I'm cool with "June Gloom" as "they" call it.
58 miles on Velvet, 1935 Huffman straight-bar Roadster.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 11, 2019)

I spent some time installing a shifter cable, and generally going ocer the mystery muscle bike I picked up at the Wethersfield CT bike festival/swap. So when my wife asked me to meet her and the kids downtown for dinner, naturally it’s what I took. Brought my toddler’s helmet in case she wanted to ride back home on the banana seat, which she did


----------



## irideiam (Jun 11, 2019)

Morning spin in my neighborhood, on my custom Worksman M2600


----------



## SKPC (Jun 11, 2019)

Got out a couple hours on the carbon bike and climbed up to the still-melting snow. Alot of deadfall I had to get around that our trails group has not cut out yet. Cyclocross style.  Snowmelt  spring streams are running high and ended up with wet feet crossing one of them..







A favorite rock & tin mining building that has stood straight for a hundred years under heavy snows. Used back in the day as an electric motor service shop.



Favorite time of the year for me in the mountains. Super quiet place in a very loud world..


----------



## COB (Jun 11, 2019)

Took the Wasp for a ride after work this evening.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 11, 2019)

Late evening ride in the Rocket.


----------



## Miq (Jun 11, 2019)

Quiet out on the canal. 








1941 New World catching the canal lamp light with the sky catching the last bit of the already set sun.


----------



## mrg (Jun 11, 2019)

Hot breeze evening ride


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 11, 2019)

mrg said:


> Hot breeze evening rideView attachment 1013956
> View attachment 1013957




That 55 panel wagon has Arizona plates on it. Just a short drive to for an evening show and tell.  lol


----------



## SKPC (Jun 12, 2019)

Nice mark! Great shot.


----------



## mrg (Jun 12, 2019)

Checked out the new SteelCraft today, Breweries and restaurants in steel containers, you would think their rent would be cheap so the food would be cheap, no way !, I guess you pay to be trendy!


----------



## bficklin (Jun 12, 2019)

What a cool dog [emoji190][emoji190][emoji190], and your bike is nice as well [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jun 12, 2019)

My grandog, my daughter's dog Rambo, I told her I wouldn't watch him so much if he wasen't the easiest dog ever! was just wasting time till they got home today ( they dont have kids yet so they are always flying off somewhere ) but got the call their plane is grounded for thunder storms in Orlando so may have him for a evening ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Nice mark! Great shot.



Thank you Pete.
I was thinking of you when I built another Hot Rod.
I rebuilt this ND wheel-set with a 9 tooth cog. 24 tooth front ring (Like Pete's).
Brand new Schwalbe Fat Franks and Tubes.
I removed 2lbs, 10oz: BC side stand and rail-road lock.:eek:
I will not be as fast as Pete @SKPC but at least it will be *Faster*.
1938 Twinbar Tiki Roadster, badged Rust Junkie.
Let's Ride!









I really dig riding it with old wheels and 1" pitch chain; fresh lube and new tires.
It's fast and a blast to ride!


----------



## SKPC (Jun 12, 2019)

Love it!   Cool black rider trimmed in chrome with aTiki!  ^^^^^^^^^^     I rode the Shelby down to the _Farmers Market_  early today & rode some dirt for two hours later with a buddy.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 12, 2019)

Longmont bike night. The kid did great on her first group ride. Saw @Mr. Monkeyarms there on his schwinn fastback.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 12, 2019)

Today I broke out the'53 BFG panther and discovered that the TNT show ANIMAL KINGDOM was filming so took some shots with there props and a couple stars from the show.....







































Even got one of the stars Ben, Craig Cody from the show to take couple pictures!


----------



## Miq (Jun 12, 2019)

No film crews on the canal tonight.  Probably just too hot.  Like @BFGforme I took my BFG (New World) out for a ride. 



I did see some kids with some cool “special effects” smoke bombs.  Gotta practice for Independence Day, right?


----------



## irideiam (Jun 13, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Thank you Pete.
> I was thinking of you when I built another Hot Rod.
> I rebuilt this ND wheel-set with a 9 tooth cog. 24 tooth front ring (Like Pete's).
> Brand new Schwalbe Fat Franks and Tubes.
> ...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 13, 2019)

Longmont Bike Night on my '66 Fastback. The theme was Rainbows and Unicorns.




A little Safety Speech before the ride.








@Balloonoob and his daughter were there too! She did great!




People in front...




People behind...

Didn't hear the number in attendance but had to be over 150. Another lovely evening in Colorado!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 13, 2019)

I achieved a goal of doing the "OC Beach Ride", 3 times consecutively; with the miles to and from the beach, total 100 miles.
Marty @cyclingday met me for lunch at Sanchos.
I had a Large fresh Strawberry Lemonade at about 42 miles in.



Wedge 1st trip above;
Water Tower 1st trip below.




I found a large pelican feather to stick in my hat, on the bike trail today in Newport.







This is the Wedge 2nd trip; the tiki is a lil' wet.:eek:








Water tower 2nd trip.
From here I ride to HB for Tacos and chips and guacamole.
Then to Wedge for the 3rd time. 











Water tower 3rd time, 85 miles pedaled, 15 to get home.



I'm thinkin' the *Best* one I've had in awhile.


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 13, 2019)

Nicely done 333!!!


----------



## mrg (Jun 13, 2019)

Rode by the Space Center on the way to drop off the dog!


----------



## bficklin (Jun 13, 2019)

[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 13, 2019)

29 Westfield


----------



## Miq (Jun 13, 2019)

@tripple3 That’s a huge ride tripple!  Nice pedaling.






1941 New World


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2019)

Morning light ride on the 1934 Flying Cloud, Single-bar Roadster by Shelby.






Upper left portion was my Jr. High School 1975-1977
Edison Chargers was 1978-1982
State Certified Journeyman Electrician since Jan. 2008
Light For All carrier everyday.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 14, 2019)

Another busy week, another late posting.
Rode the Rochester into Wallingford town centre to promote the cycling festival.
The women's 'Tour of Britain' (stage 3) was passing through; with TV cameras present we didn't want to miss out on free promotion!
I parked up outside the town museum.....




There was an intermediate sprint finish line right here. The Rochester attracted a lot of attention, including from the race organisers.
One other guy I chatted with was from Missouri, small world!

Here's a photo of the peloton starting their sprint for 2nd. place points. A lone breakaway rider had already taken first spot.....




Sadly, around 15 minutes later, the race was neutralised and brought to a halt.
One of the riders in the build up to the second sprint of the day hit a pothole, bringing down another nine; nine riders ultimately had to abandon the race completely.
A real shame!


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 14, 2019)

Mystery machine for this AM’s commute. Seems Japanese, I’m beginning to think it’s a Royce Union.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 14, 2019)

Ibis mtb yesterday between rains.    Not antique but made for the job.  2hrs.  Our community lost a dear friend in an mtb accident on Monday, and I thought of her a lot while riding.  She was alone as she usually was and was found off her bike with a broken neck by a friend.  The community is really busted up about it.   I raced and rode with her since the 80's, incredibly strong rider.  She will be missed by so many who knew her and looked up to her as an original local.    _ RIP Cindy._











Keep on...we'll miss you.


----------



## fattyre (Jun 14, 2019)

Humans vs Nature.


----------



## Brian R. (Jun 14, 2019)

Rode my mid '80s Canadian-built Marinoni early this morning to check out the NBA victory celebrations. Originally I wanted to take my 1917 Hyslop so I could say it was made in Toronto with American parts - much like the Raptors team - but the fast & light choice was a good one to circle the downtown core quickly. Also, a heavy bike with fenders and wide bars would have caused more problems when I got jammed in the crowds at key intersections. It was so crazy - fireworks, flag waving, bottles breaking, beer spraying, pole climbing, car honking - that I only managed photos of the bike in the tamer areas. I think the face on the box is kissing my bike she likes it so much


----------



## 3-speeder (Jun 14, 2019)

Took the 48 Higgins to work and back today. Always take the long way home..... unless it's raining.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 14, 2019)

Making progress on my son’s bike. Took it for a spin just now and it rides dynamite.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2019)

I mounted old Glory on this Flag Day, to the 1939 DELMAR, and rode down to Balboa.









We rode to HB for lunch, then the cliffs to watch the sun burn through.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 14, 2019)

Rode on the Northern Rail Trail. Saw some interesting sights. Bicycle art. 
Hammerhead


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 14, 2019)

Peter, Im sorry to hear about the tragic loss of one your Mountain Biking friends.
















I rode the 1946 Schwinn B6 with Tripple3 today.
No 100 miler for me, but it was still very enjoyable to be out on the bike.


----------



## Sven (Jun 15, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Ibis mtb yesterday between rains.    Not antique but made for the job.  2hrs.  Our community lost a dear friend in an mtb accident on Monday, and I thought of her a lot while riding.  She was alone as she usually was and was found off her bike with a broken neck by a friend.  The community is really busted up about it.   I raced and rode with her since the 80's, incredibly strong rider.  She will be missed by so many who knew her and looked up to her as an original local.    _ RIP Cindy._
> View attachment 1015052
> 
> View attachment 1015053
> ...



I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your dear friend. 
May Cindy rest in peace.


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 15, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> It was a nice day out riding with friends on the 37 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.View attachment 1011278
> 
> View attachment 1011279
> 
> ...



Amazing bike Marty


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 15, 2019)

Rode the Corridor 11 Rail Trail today. A nice ride but a bit short. Tons of yard work to get done. Found a train engine turn about, and saw some folks fishing at a dam. Then stopped at a power station.
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 15, 2019)

Heat index of 93 at 9pm.

Summer in the great state of Texas.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 15, 2019)

Today’s ride was from Doheny Beach to San Clemente.
My riding partner, was with my wife Jana.
She came home from the bike shop with an Electra Townie with a Bosch electric assist drive.
I thought, that was the perfect equalizer. Now I could draft her into the headwind.






















My ride of choice was the 1946 Schwinn B6



















Lunch at Olamendi’s is always a treat.
Fantastic Chile Rellenos!


----------



## The K-CODE Kid (Jun 15, 2019)

I rode all 3 of these today after cleaning and tune-ups - the one without the tank is my new project.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 15, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Ibis mtb yesterday between rains.    Not antique but made for the job.  2hrs.  Our community lost a dear friend in an mtb accident on Monday, and I thought of her a lot while riding.  She was alone as she usually was and was found off her bike with a broken neck by a friend.  The community is really busted up about it.   I raced and rode with her since the 80's, incredibly strong rider.  She will be missed by so many who knew her and looked up to her as an original local.    _ RIP Cindy._
> View attachment 1015052
> 
> View attachment 1015053
> ...



condolences to you and your community.   Such sadness.


----------



## The K-CODE Kid (Jun 15, 2019)

pretty cool shadow pic with the star sprocket on the project bike


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Today’s ride was from Doheny Beach to San Clemente.
> My riding partner, was with my wife Jana.
> She came home from the bike shop with an Electra Townie with a Bosch electric assist drive.
> I thought, that was the perfect equalizer. Now I could draft her into the headwind.View attachment 1015732
> ...



You gotta get the Wifey on a classic Marty! No cheating


----------



## Miq (Jun 15, 2019)

Only a couple of days until full moon.  




1941 New World


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 16, 2019)

Rode this 41 DX around a lil.needs tires then I'll get it out on a ride.it will be for sale later.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 16, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tech549 (Jun 16, 2019)

fathers day ride with the grandson with the Higgins and mongoose!!


----------



## irideiam (Jun 16, 2019)

Fathers Day spin  on the lightweights, my '76 Speedster and my 16 yr old son's '71 Racer he brought back to life himself.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2019)

Father's Day Ride to church, the Mall, and the beach, then home.
1937 Syracuse, "Dad's Bike"


----------



## Scott1963 (Jun 16, 2019)

My bother-n-law’s 1941 Clipper and his son’s “vintage” Rock Hopper; Father’s Day vintage ride along the Farmington River Trail, CT. SO cool to have old bikes out in the rain for a group ride, my sister was also part of it.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jun 16, 2019)

My son and I went out on these. The black bike broke down......again !! It’s almost always guaranteed to have something fall off of it. 

We still had a blast 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 16, 2019)

Heavy storms most of today.

Night ride, 68f degrees at 9pm.

Texas summers can be bi polar at times.


----------



## Sven (Jun 16, 2019)

I rode my '63 Schwinn American Klunker around Greenwell State Park on their trails. I changed out the handlebars to mountain bike ones and front drive sprocket. The sprocket came off an old 10 speed Varsity / 39 tooth as opposed to the 46 toth I had on there before. Nice ride except the May flies tear you up. 













Good ride .Happy Fathers day


----------



## mrg (Jun 16, 2019)

Great Father’s Day ride in HB today with daughter & grand dog , good crowd on a cloudy day, even passed tripple3 along the way!


----------



## Miq (Jun 16, 2019)

Tracks night ride.  41 New World.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 16, 2019)

^^^AWESOME!^^^


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 17, 2019)

40+ mile morning light ride on Velvet.
A lil' damp but awesome ride.









@Cory met me out there too; thanks for the ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Jun 17, 2019)

Ringin’ my bell at the Strawberry Moon tonight.



This one of the moonrise almost looks like a watercolor.  I love how the power lines/towers look washed out.






Caught some baseball practice.


----------



## mrg (Jun 17, 2019)

Rode over to the Monday night Car Show


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 17, 2019)

Out on Sunday with the V-CC, a few of us from the Oxford section rode out from Winkfield in Berkshire to meet up with others for a special ride through Windsor Great Park.
I rode the Rochester, seen here with some exalted company.....




Some great machines out for the ride.....

























And not just veteran age machines either.....





There were not one, not two, but six Dursley 'Pedersens' out with us, including a super rare ladies model. A great sight to see.....




Take a look at @tripple3 's great "Cabers Riding Classics" thread for further details!

Beautiful, traffic free roads through Her Majesty's backyard.....




Although there was some confusion as to where we were heading on occasion.....




A great day, around 30+ riders, 30+ miles.
Gorgeous.


----------



## Miq (Jun 17, 2019)

Great pics @dnc1 !  The red wheeled bike and dark green frame bike are nuts!  Looks like a fun ride.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Miq said:


> Great pics @dnc1 !  The red wheeled bike and dark green frame bike are nuts!  Looks like a fun ride.



Thanks, the red-wheeled bike is an English made 'boneshaker' from circa 1869. The dark green machine you referred to is either a rather lovely Triumph (conventional diamond frame) or one of the 6 Dursley Pedersen's (bonkers frame and 'hammock' seat) ranging from 1903 to 1908.
It certainly was a blast!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 18, 2019)

Fantastic ride, @dnc1 ! 
It was nice of the Her Majesty, to allow the Riff Raff to ride some old bicycles around the yard for the day. 
It looks like a great place to ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 18, 2019)

I loaded these pics at my moms house on her wireless Internet
Using my phone, which works but it’s a little bit of a pain.
The new Edison Plant next to the old one; it looks close to change-over.


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2019)

Great pics @dnc1! That "Bone Shaker" looks like a real ball buster.


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2019)

Took the Flightliner out for a spin before our daily rain / thunder storm comes. Hot and muggy.





A nice shady spot



Good Ride


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Sven said:


> Great pics @dnc1! That "Bone Shaker" looks like a real ball buster.



I've never ridden one @Sven, but having seen riders who've recently dismounted from such machines after a 10 mile spin, I think your assumption is pretty accurate, lol.


cyclingday said:


> Fantastic ride, @dnc1 !
> It was nice of the Her Majesty, to allow the Riff Raff to ride some old bicycles around the yard for the day.
> It looks like a great place to ride.



Riff Raff and ne'er do wells! Every one of them Sir!
Beautiful rolling terrain.


----------



## Miq (Jun 18, 2019)

@tripple3 Nice pics of Edison!  Blue stacks.

@dnc1 @Sven I showed my kids the pics from the Windsor Great Park ride.  They got a kick out of them.  They said they recognized the Boneshaker from a book they have on bikes.  They pulled this out:


Great to see a real one, and not just a drawing in a book!!  

Explored around the back of Kyrene tonight.  Found some more tracks with cars.


Camelback Mountain under my seat.






1941 New World


----------



## Sven (Jun 19, 2019)

Miq said:


> @tripple3 Nice pics of Edison!  Blue stacks.
> 
> @dnc1 @Sven I showed my kids the pics from the Windsor Great Park ride.  They got a kick out of them.  They said they recognized the Boneshaker from a book they have on bikes.  They pulled this out:
> Great to see a real one, and not just a drawing in a book!!
> ...



Kids have a great memory don't they? Very cool.

_Now for some rail history._ That is a very old, Missouri Pacific Lines (MoPac) covered hopper. That Buzzsaw logo hasn't been used in about 40 years. MoPac merged with Union Pacific in the late 90s.


----------



## Miq (Jun 19, 2019)

Sven said:


> _Now for some rail history._ That is a very old, Missouri Pacific Lines (MoPac) covered hopper. That Buzzsaw logo hasn't been used in about 40 years. MoPac merged with Union Pacific in the late 90s.




Nice eye Sven!  It took me a second to find the washed out buzzsaw logo. Cool!


----------



## fattyre (Jun 19, 2019)

Love the sound of big tires and gravel in the morning.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 19, 2019)

The speedster


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jun 19, 2019)

22 miles on the Monark/Western Flyer out to the nature reserve...


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2019)

40 miles on the 1940 Red Streak.
This bike's biggest ride since I got it, again.


----------



## Sven (Jun 19, 2019)

Took "Yellow Fever " for a short ride. I would have gone farther it the blue skies started to darken and thunder was rumbling in he distance.  So it was time to head on home.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm not sure this pic shows; I washed and put a coat of wax on the 1940 WF HD
I rode it to the bank to make a deposit.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 19, 2019)

Summer time in Texas makes for night rides. 


























Lightning in the distance


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 19, 2019)

Another Longmont Bike Night! The theme this week: Duct Tape!! 



I don't always participate in the themes but join in when I am able. I made a t-shirt!



Complete with official Bicycle Longmont logo.








I rode my modern Schwinn Corvette custom with early Schwinn bars, sparkle grips and crate seat, reflector/period sissy bar. Wheels are 24" and these parts make it comfy for my 6' frame. Plus they aren't taking up valuable space laying around.








Very well attended once again on a beautiful Colorado evening!!






The gentleman to my right(your left) is Ryan. He has been putting this ride on for 16 years!!  He rides a Nirve Switchblade that pulls a trailer/stereo to provide tunes. There are people waiting for us along the route to greet all of us as we ride through town. Sorry, didn't stop for pics of them. Maybe next week. They look it up to see the route we take so they can greet us, which is pretty cool...


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Miq said:


> @tripple3 Nice pics of Edison!  Blue stacks.
> 
> @dnc1 @Sven I showed my kids the pics from the Windsor Great Park ride.  They got a kick out of them.  They said they recognized the Boneshaker from a book they have on bikes.  They pulled this out:View attachment 1017370
> Great to see a real one, and not just a drawing in a book!!
> ...



Great to see your kids showing an interest!
Look out for some photos I’ll be posting from an event on the 7th. July, there may even be something similar to that crazy ladies machine in their book.

Out in Oxford on Tuesday, I had a day off, and thought I'd promote our Wallingford festival of cycling in the city of my birth, exactly 53 years after the event.
Took out the Rochester as a PR tool and rode around visiting all the cycle shops in town.
After doing that I thought I'd do a little sightseeing around town; You may think Oxford, with its student population, is a great place to cycle. It's certainly full of cyclists, but the infrastructure is pretty poor, sadly.
Still, it's a fabulous city, with beautiful buildings and streets.
Long Wall Street.....




Holywell Road.....




In the shadow of the Radcliffe Camera.....




College skyline.....




Our little 'Bridge of Sighs'.....




I made a little detour off near the 'Camera' to capture an image of this doorway. My late maternal grandmother used to work behind this door when I was a little lad. These carvings are beautiful, I was terrified of them as a 3 year old, no longer as a 53 year old!




Beautiful day, a day of reflection and enjoyment.
Enjoy your rides folks, wherever you can.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Another Longmont Bike Night! The theme this week: Duct Tape!!
> View attachment 1017790
> I don't always participate in the themes but join in when I am able. I made a t-shirt!
> View attachment 1017799
> ...



Your 'Longmont Bike Nights' are awesome!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 20, 2019)

Took the kid to a park and had a late night ride.  Realized that my stem was wobbling left to right in the headtube so decided against bombing down the hill on main Street.


----------



## Miq (Jun 20, 2019)

Night ride on the canal to Kyrene.  



41 BFG World


----------



## Sven (Jun 20, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Another Longmont Bike Night! The theme this week: Duct Tape!!
> View attachment 1017790
> I don't always participate in the themes but join in when I am able. I made a t-shirt!
> View attachment 1017799
> ...



Looks like you had a great turn out. I like the " Monkeyarm Fashions" duct tape shirt. I am sure it felt wonderful during your ride.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 20, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> ...Realized that my stem was wobbling left to right in the headtube so decided against bombing down the hill on main Street.



I think you need a shim to run the modern stem in the early fork.

Bike looks great!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 20, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Your 'Longmont Bike Nights' are awesome!




Glad you like them! It's a great way to take a deep breath and relax in the middle of the week. I've made it to every ride the last 2 years(including Moonlight Rides). Rode a different bike to each ride last year and going to try again this year. Sadly, we don't have the ancient architecture that I enjoy seeing in your posts.




Sven said:


> Looks like you had a great turn out. I like the " Monkeyarm Fashions" duct tape shirt. I am sure it felt wonderful during your ride.




Didn't hear the head count for the ride but had to be over 100. I think there is a running total of miles ridden and total number of participants since this ride started 16 years ago. Maybe on Facebook. The shirt was actually pretty comfortable. A bit warm perhaps but the tape made it kinda stiff so there was an air space between body & shirt. Like wearing a bell. I was going to make Duct tape shorts and cowboy hat too but ran out of time. Had to pick a bike and get it ready for the ride. I have until next year to make the shorts & hat...


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Quick 22 miles on Velvet.
The iconic Wedge Lifeguard tower is Gone!
The neighborhood is in Shock!
@cyclingday will be bummed out too!


----------



## SKPC (Jun 20, 2019)

Termites?  New one on the way I'm sure.


----------



## rcole45 (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice cool day for a ride and lunch at the beach.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 20, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Termites? New one on the way I'm sure.



No; it burnt to the base!
I rode the 1936 Clipper with Bao @lounging on a 1946 Henderson, 28.5 miles for a Beach Bike Show!







Thanks for the Ride!
Thanks for making the trip @Vintage Paintworx @fordmike65 & @lounging


----------



## SKPC (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice bunch of sleds there..^^^^^^^^
Yesterday the Shelby was out and about, and today I got out with an old buddy and rode some tacky single-track on the mtb.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 20, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Great to see your kids showing an interest!
> Look out for some photos I’ll be posting from an event on the 7th. July, there may even be something similar to that crazy ladies machine in their book.
> 
> Out in Oxford on Tuesday, I had a day off, and thought I'd promote our Wallingford festival of cycling in the city of my birth, exactly 53 years after the event.
> ...




@dnc1 your Rochester is a wonderful machine.   Very beautiful,  I like the wood pedal blocks and the extra long rear axle.

Is the tail light kerosene as well as the head light?


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 20, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> @dnc1 your Rochester is a wonderful machine.   Very beautiful,  I like the wood pedal blocks and the extra long rear axle.
> 
> Is the tail light kerosene as well as the head light?



Pedal blocks are actually rubber. Both lamps are carbiide, but rear has been converted to electric at some point in its history.


----------



## bodhiboymtb (Jun 20, 2019)

89 rock hopper. On a new trail system near my house in central AZ.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2019)

Took the '41 SamSco for a spin with some good buds.


----------



## Miq (Jun 20, 2019)

@dnc1 The rear tail light is fantastic and the mounting is so unique. 

@SKPC ^^^Great looking single track in the white Birch!!^^^

Hanging out in the dark with Kyrene tonight. 

 A kit fox trotted by and rock hopped up a path to the golf course.  Giant ears and tail.  —————-  1941 New World


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 21, 2019)

Miq said:


> @dnc1 The rear tail light is fantastic and the mounting is so unique.
> 
> @SKPC ^^^Great looking single track in the white Birch!!^^^
> 
> Hanging out in the dark with Kyrene tonight. View attachment 1018254 A kit fox trotted by and rock hopped up a path to the golf course.  Giant ears and tail.  —————-  1941 New World



It's French @Miq, made by 'Pelissier', it is one of those dual lens type lamps; a clear lens facing forwards and a facetted red rear lens.
Mounting bracket came with it when I purchased it at an event in France last year.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 21, 2019)

Test ride after handlebar change-1" more rise and 1" wider-feels better. Bike is 1940 Schwinn bc97 model. 'Ace' badged.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2019)

I took the 1936 Colson Commander out for a spin.


Here’s the story on Lifeguard Tower W.



I like, that the memorial plank was saved.
It was a great day out riding with friends, but not so much for Tower W.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 21, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I took the 1936 Colson Commander out for a spin.View attachment 1018367
> Here’s the story on Lifeguard Tower W.
> View attachment 1018368
> I like, that the memorial plank was saved.
> It was a great day out riding with friends, but not so much for Tower W.



That sure sucks about the tower. Sounds like some dippoops burned it down. Kinda like the jokers who tag over the gorgeous nature sites in Arizona. Just felt like destroying something beautiful. http://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/arizona-news/parts-of-oak-creek-canyon-defaced-by-graffiti


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2019)

Yep, that’s bull shut!
I’m thinking a homeless guy with a campfire at Tower W.
A few years back, some kooks tried to knock down the Mexican Hat up in Utah.
I mean, they named the town after that rock, so you can see why they would try it, but, COME ON!
Find something else more constructive to do, like fix up an old bike and go for a ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Happy 1st day of Summer.
The longest day of the year; I rode the same loop, Wedge to Water-tower 3 times; another Century, on a different bike.
1939 Twin-bar Tiki Cruiser, Rust Junkie Special, hot rod roadster.
Gear 24/9 is faster than I typically ride; had a blast!
It was raining on me on the 1st loop; brings to mind a song to sing while I ride!
"I Love To Feel the Rain In the Summertime", The Alarm 



















Special recommendation by Chris @Local 13 who called me out while buzzin' HB Cliffs  Secret Spot I had a banana peanut butter smoothie.








It turned out to be a beautiful day for a bike ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 21, 2019)

So I took a quick ride (sans crank and all) on my project bike, well 2 rides, 1600 feet round trip, kind of like a strider for now.  It's awesome and rolls fast.








Then I rode the Monark,  pedals make a huge difference in riding.   90f at almost 10pm, heat index of 104f

Yippee


----------



## Miq (Jun 21, 2019)

1941 New World


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 22, 2019)

Rode the '56 Jaguar to the golf course for sunset. Happy Summer.
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 22, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miq (Jun 22, 2019)

@Kickstand3 Nice holey chain guard on that beauty!


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 22, 2019)

Finally got a chain together to ride my 39 Schwinn Lincoln today!

Rides Smooth !!!!


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 22, 2019)

I had to get to my ‘32 Motobike, which was buried, so I pulled the others out, and rode them all a 1/4mi loop each, and a few on the ‘32.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 22, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> I had to get to my ‘32 Motobike, which was buried, so I pulled the others out, and rode them all a 1/4mi loop each, and a few on the ‘32.
> 
> View attachment 1019020



Nice ride. Don't bury it too deep.


----------



## crazyhawk (Jun 22, 2019)

Local carnival setting up for tonight.   Thought I'd take a ride on my long dormant December '68 Apple before going back later for fried Twinkies and Elephant Ears.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 22, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Nice ride. Don't bury it too deep.




Thanks. I robbed the wheelset for my Shelby mock-up, and I never had a proper chain on it, so the carcass was hanging in the rafters in the back of my garage for a week and a half. Now that it’s fully completed, it’s going to be my nice weather rider for a while, and has earned a spot on the sun porch where I can view it from the dinner table.


----------



## Miq (Jun 23, 2019)

41 New World out on the canal.  Kyrene was steamin’.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 23, 2019)

Rode my '57 Deluxe Hornet on trail at the Dudley swap after picking up a few things. Then stopped at the Winnipesaukee river trail on the way home. Beautiful riding weather today.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2019)

I rode my Western Flyer in Oceanside with a bunch of fellow bike enthusiasts.
A beautiful beach and Ride.


----------



## gtflyte (Jun 23, 2019)

Today was out for a tour the neighborhood
 Ride with a new plate I received on Friday 
Enjoy


----------



## SKPC (Jun 23, 2019)

Hawthorne Flyer early and then the plastic mtb on a long one.  Busy out today on the mtb/hiking trails.


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (Jun 23, 2019)

Took my son fishing on a 1963 coppertone Schwinn Jaguar Deluxe. He rode the green 1968 Schwinn Stingray with 2 speed kickback



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 23, 2019)

Ventura this weekend


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 23, 2019)

Few more.good times!


----------



## Miq (Jun 23, 2019)

Great tracks pics @Hammerhead and @birdzgarage!  Those wheels are sparklin’ Hammer!  Sweet Subie birdz, I can fit my bike inside my Forester XT and try to keep up with you 

@gtflyte The license to look for is the 1969 Humbolt 420. 

Nice night on the canal riding the 41 BFG New World






Finally got a pic of this toad I’ve been seeing in the alley by my neighborhood.  It was dark, so it’s not great.


----------



## 99 bikes (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 24, 2019)

Quick 26 mile beach ride in the morning marine mist; 1935 Velvet.





I really, really, really Like this bike!


----------



## Sven (Jun 24, 2019)

Took a ride around  Avanue  today


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 24, 2019)

Commuted on yesterday’s find, then a 13 mile ride on my lunch break. 1967 Collegiate.

I know I’ve been posting the crap out of this bike today. I’ll tone it down


----------



## Sven (Jun 24, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Commuted on yesterday’s find, then a 13 mile ride on my lunch break. 1967 Collegiate.
> 
> I know I’ve been posting the crap out of this bike today. I’ll tone it down



 Dont worry about it , I really like the "Purple Screamer". Great catch!


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 24, 2019)

Sven said:


> Dont worry about it , I really like the "Purple Screamer". Great catch!



Thanks - I figured you’d like it. I’m gradually working my way up to a Varsity . I’m not sure if I prefer this to the Speedster yet (well the seats way better), but all I did was air up the (original) tires, and swap out the front petrified brake pads with cheapies from a discarded kids bike. I really need to go over the bike and install new rubber before I make that call. Friction shifting is not as idiot-proof as Sturmey hub shifting, and I have the impression this bike is quite a bit heavier than my 17” frame Speedster (duh). But it’s noticeably stiffer, and there is more range in the transmission. It was also 85f on my ride, which may have had something to do with it...


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 24, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Commuted on yesterday’s find, then a 13 mile ride on my lunch break. 1967 Collegiate.
> 
> I know I’ve been posting the crap out of this bike today. I’ll tone it down
> 
> View attachment 1020025



Don't tone it down, turn it up I say! Cool colour!
More late postings.
Out on the Minaco on Saturday, the signs for our cycling festival are up.....




In North Moreton.....




As you can see, we're in the midst of some proper summer sunshine.....




Stopped in Wallingford after a 12 mile loop and chased down the rider of this beast.....








Turned out to be an old neighbour on his home-built, electrically-assisted rat-rod behemoth. There's a 1,000 watt motor in that front hub, slow it ain't!

Did another 10 on the Rochester later, trying here to hide in the shade.....




Also rode the Bertin vélo de piste later, 5-mile sprint. Too engrossed to take a photo sadly.

On Sunday morning I rode the truss-bridge framed 'Morot' down to the Market Square, parked up by the Town Hall, grabbed a coffee and sat to admire the view.....




I was leading the couch to saddle community ride and these guys all turned up (plus 2 latecomers) for 12 leisurely miles through the countryside.....




I'm somewhere in there.
Great ride, although we're too slow for the youngster who stayed resolutely way out in front! Oh to be 9 again.

Great photos and rides on here as always, great to see and enjoy!
Happy riding everyone.


----------



## robert bell (Jun 24, 2019)

Took Shelby for a spin. Put extra wheels on until the two speed wheels are done.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 24, 2019)

Even when life is weird,  a ride on an old bike can clear your mind and let you focus on how great it is to be alive.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 24, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Even when life is weird,  a ride on an old bike can clear your mind and let you focus on how great it is to be alive.
> 
> View attachment 1020213
> 
> View attachment 1020214




Truth!


----------



## mrg (Jun 24, 2019)

Nice evening to ck out the local Monday night car show on my “ 4 of July “ Blue Ribbon!


----------



## Jimmy V (Jun 24, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I took the 1936 Colson Commander out for a spin.View attachment 1018367
> Here’s the story on Lifeguard Tower W.
> View attachment 1018368
> I like, that the memorial plank was saved.
> It was a great day out riding with friends, but not so much for Tower W.



That's a great looking bike Marty!  I love all of the curves on it. And the color combo with that red shroud and the ornate head badge...beautiful! 
A sad day for tower W.. At least the memorial plank looks like it survived.  I'd rather it was caused by a homeless person who's fire got out of control than a malicious act, but either way it's not good.  Love the pictures of the rides.  I'll hopefully see you all this fall.  We've had a lot of rain.  We ride when we can.


----------



## Miq (Jun 24, 2019)

1941 World


----------



## Rambler (Jun 25, 2019)

*You know road construction is getting bad when even the construction cones are protesting.*


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Oh to be 9 again.



I feel like i'm 12  when I ride.
I took my antique Great Western Moto-bike out to ride.
1st route: my neighborhoods to the Electrical Shop I work for, when I work.





Basically, killing time riding around until my dentist appt. at 9:00
I ended up in Huntington Harbour, where a high school buddy lived on Trinidad Island.
We jumped off that bridge more than a few times.








From here I worked my way back to H.B.H.S., which is across the street from my Dentist.












I like this office; they let me park my bike inside.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 25, 2019)

Yesterday..


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 25, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Yesterday..
> View attachment 1020515



Looks so inviting!
Great photo.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 25, 2019)

Yes it is!  Objective of pic was to show how pretty it is here riding late in the afternoons.   Just beautiful yesterday.
*Edit.*  Today I climbed 2500 feet up to the remaining snow level.  17 mile loop.  Beautiful evening again.  Riding season is ON.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 25, 2019)

Because riding in Texas, you come across some strange things.


----------



## Miq (Jun 25, 2019)

Nice set tonight on the canal.  Not a ton of people out.  1941 New World


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 26, 2019)

AM commute, 1932 style.

Simmons Banner Motobike.





T-shirt on bare saddle pan to keep from scuffing my khakis. This was the inaugural ride for me on this one.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 26, 2019)

1934 Rollfast with 700x38c wheelset w/Nexus 3 speed upgrade. Riding McAlpine Greenway in CLT/NC


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 26, 2019)

@jimbo53 Nice, looking good!


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jun 26, 2019)

My son and I took our 79 schwinn’s out today. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 26, 2019)

Morning Power and Light trails to meet @Cory on '40 WF HD.
I stopped at the gate, Edison So.Cal. where the new power plant is finishing up.
I feel the energy; I get fired up.


----------



## 39zep (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## fattyre (Jun 26, 2019)

Doing my best to out run the misquotes today.  Thought ringing my bell would get them out of my way, but apparently not!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 26, 2019)

Longmont bike night with the kiddo.


----------



## Miq (Jun 26, 2019)

Night ride to Kyrene. 41 World


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 26, 2019)

Ride to Work Wednesday on the Crusty Colson.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 27, 2019)

Took my Crusty Collegiate for Longmont Bike Night! The theme this week: Disco!!



I'm into rock 'n roll. No Disco for me! 





Nate (on the right)and his daughter were there also, but the pic I took of them didn't turn out very well.  Another good turnout, even though our fearless leader couldn't make it. Probably around 100 riders.





The ride ended a bit early. Time for some ice cream!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 27, 2019)

Inside our post office with the WPA mural from 1937, back when people were employed.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 27, 2019)

Needed to change the tubes on my 41 Cadillac, lube the chain, and tighten up various nuts & bolts.....took it out for a test ride, then came back and gave it a bath for the first time ever in 3yrs..It needs to look good when I ride in Long Beach.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 27, 2019)

@WetDogGraphix - I've wanted a red / white / blue bike for a little while. Yours has the best use of colored tires I've seen.


----------



## fattyre (Jun 27, 2019)

Vroom vroom!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2019)

Super Fun OC Beach Ride with fellow bike enthusiasts; rolling the 1939 Simmons DELMAR.







62 miles today enjoying the Ride.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 27, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> @WetDogGraphix - I've wanted a red / white / blue bike for a little while. Yours has the best use of colored tires I've seen.



Thanks, It's my favorite bike. I guess I need to up the game on my other Red/White/Blue bike.....


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 27, 2019)

You did well, @WetDogGraphix. I temporarily swapped the red grips and seat from my 'Vette onto my sky blue Speedster (with white grips and whitewalls) thinking that would work, but it looked awful. I guess you can't half-ass it


----------



## SKPC (Jun 27, 2019)

Shelby early to the P.O. & city park.



Worked for awhile in the afternoon, then got on a newer bicycle and climbed about 2k feet to the remaining snow later in the day...…..


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 27, 2019)

Well, I finally got the new tub in place,  need to hook it up now, so I went for a ride on th 29 Westfield.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 27, 2019)

Got home, decided that the tub can wait until tomorrow,  and went for another ride, this time on the 1948 Rocket. 









And it was very good.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## GTs58 (Jun 27, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> View attachment 1021536
> Took my Crusty Collegiate for Longmont Bike Night! The theme this week: Disco!!
> View attachment 1021537
> I'm into rock 'n roll. No Disco for me!
> ...





I really think you should make a wrap around head badge out of this.


----------



## Miq (Jun 27, 2019)

I hear the train a comin'
It's rollin' 'round the bend
And I ain't seen the sunshine
Since, I don't know when.
- Johnny Cash “Folsom Prison Blues”

1941 New World


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 28, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I really think you should make a wrap around head badge out of this.
> 
> View attachment 1022000





Ok.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 28, 2019)

Rode my murray earlier this morning.didnt take my phone


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 28, 2019)

I got my towel, trunks, and fins strapped to the rack on the antique GW moto-bike; headed down to the Wedge to check the surf.












I ended up swimming briefly, then just hangin' out between the 2 piers in Newport.
The sun burned through about 10 and set up another wonderful ride, swim, ride day.


----------



## Miq (Jun 28, 2019)

Looks really fun @tripple3!  Enjoying the pic of the flip-flop kickstand base.    You left them right where you stopped.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 28, 2019)

Rode the '66 Panther to work from the parking area. And took a few laps around the neighborhood when I got home. The guy up the street had his rat rod out for sale. Then installed the sweet horn I got from @tech549  on my '57 Deluxe Hornet. Thank you Paul
Hammerhead


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 28, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Well, I finally got the new tub in place,  need to hook it up now, so I went for a ride on th 29 Westfield.
> 
> View attachment 1021953
> 
> ...




As a plumber I find better to put horizontal stringers or blocking along the back edge of your tub for maximum fit without flex, just some advice! Looks like a clean install!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 28, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> As a plumber I find better to put horizontal stringers or blocking along the back edge of your tub for maximum fit without flex, just some advice! Looks like a clean install!



It has stringers, and a mortar bed.


----------



## Miq (Jun 28, 2019)

1941 New World


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 29, 2019)

Miq said:


> Looks really fun @tripple3! Enjoying the pic of the flip-flop kickstand base.



Thanks. Here's another looking south towards Balboa Pier.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 29, 2019)

off to a rough start...eh!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 29, 2019)

1936 Clipper to the Donut Derelicts.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 29, 2019)

Rode the giant today.its an 03 or so.bike shops call it vintage.lol!


----------



## John G04 (Jun 29, 2019)

Was in Fitchburg for the swap meet and brought the 2 Iver Straightbars to ride and the blue one to sell. 78 years later they returned to there hometown and the factory as well. Got lunch at a pizzeria that was built inside one of the old brick warehouses. Cool old town, this church is pretty cool too! It was an Iver Johnson day!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 29, 2019)

John G04 said:


> Was in Fitchburg for the swap meet and brought the 2 Iver Straightbars to ride and the blue one to sell. 78 years later they returned to there hometown and the factory as well. Got lunch at a pizzeria that was built inside one of the old brick warehouses. Cool old town, this church is pretty cool too! It was an Iver Johnson day!



Great pics and day!
I rode a favorite: 1940 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty Paperboy Special, WWII LABL 1943
This bike and I have rolled a lot of miles together; smiling all the way.





Today, to the bank and around the neighborhoods.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 29, 2019)

Storm watch on the 1929 Westfield





Don't do this on dirt roads.   (my shout out to @tripple3 )


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 29, 2019)

Rode the '57 Deluxe Hornet along the Winnipesaukee river trail. And stopped at the golf course for sunset on the way home. Nice evening for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 29, 2019)

I rode 20 miles today between Ellensburg WA and Cle Elum WA on this 1950 Schwinn Panther.


----------



## Miq (Jun 29, 2019)

104 at sunset. 







1941 New World


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 29, 2019)

Out for a quick spin on the 'Bertin' C56 pista machine on Saturday.....








Too hot over here for riding far.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 29, 2019)

Miq said:


> 104 at sunset.
> View attachment 1023110View attachment 1023111View attachment 1023112
> 1941 New World



It's all relative though.
It's actually cool over here compared to Chandler!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 29, 2019)

I 



Could not resist 
Iver test ride
Yeah — the chain is long, seat is small, bars upside-down- 

But to get to ride an Iver- always worth the effort 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scott1963 (Jun 30, 2019)

My bro-n-law and I went to Fitchburg, MA yesterday. Vintage swap meet, at River Styx Brewery, home of Iver Johnson Co. the town historical society has an AMAZING display of Iver Johnson bikes on display, just for a few months a year. Then we rode a few miles to Mill #3, a deli and so much more, plus my vintage ‘96 Cannondale, bought new.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 30, 2019)

My ‘74 Letour,yesterday, Took a nice ride to our local cider mill. Hot as hell but worth it. Finally found the perfect purpose for that rear rack


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 30, 2019)

Two towns over to the nearest farmers market - I’m bad at remembering to photograph anything. Wife’s first bike ride EVER (she just learned over the last few weeks on our street). 8 miles round trip (6 on MUP). Not bad for a first ride. I was on the ‘67 Collegiate, and had kids in tow


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 30, 2019)

People always ask...'Where's the motor?' 1936 BA107 Motorbike  'Lasalle' headbadge


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 30, 2019)

Virtue Ortho 26” 91 degrees, paved bike/hike path must have been another 20+ degrees.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Jun 30, 2019)

Today was Open Streets, where they close different neighborhoods in Pittsburgh to traffic. Pittsburgh was SO alive today. What a great city. They have put years of work into building a city that people can enjoy.

We had a great ride.






















Then we stopped at a great restaurant and bar. It had great seafood. @Floyd and I both had some killer crab spinach dip













Back on the road, heading to the fountain and I blew my back tube. Holy cow that was loud. I actually felt the air hiss past.

Floyd fixed my flat. Man. The service in this place!








The wind changed and we got a bit soaked...


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jun 30, 2019)

I took this out for a quick test run. It still needs some stuff. I didn’t die or have to Push it back so I was happy 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 30, 2019)

Finally got in a great ride today with the Gateway Coasters on the Monarch Levee in St. Charles. Hot but dry...we’ll take it. I rode the blue 53 New World because it was sort of a red, white and blue theme with the Fourth of July being next week!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 30, 2019)

Bright sun shining day.













29 Westy


----------



## Nashman (Jun 30, 2019)

Took the Frankenjag 3 speed for a good rip today


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 30, 2019)

Dusted off the Waverly


----------



## SKPC (Jun 30, 2019)

Put the re-spoked original rear wheel on the 33  Colson & rode it around the hood.  Still working on the front pne. The brake discs were howling. Grease/re-grease but no fix-o.  I just hate squeaky and rattly bikes. Not for me.  It may be time for a new disc set on the ND-D hub.



You don't see this rim very often!   Folded-bead clincher.    26"/45mm wide. On 1933/34 ballooners: mostly Colson's.



My mtb lower link was complaining & squeaking every pedal stroke for the past two days, so I at least fixed that today. Can't stand noisy bikes..


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 30, 2019)

Took the '66 Panther out around the neighborhood. Caught the sunset at the top of School St. A nice evening ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Jun 30, 2019)

Gave the '79a bath, some polishing , waxing and drive train maintenance  this morning before it got too hot.



Took a evening ride after the mercury dropped.



My "Shark 500" light illuminating the way


Good ride


----------



## Miq (Jun 30, 2019)

1941 BFG badged New World


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2019)

Spun the '37 Colson Del Mar around the LB Swap this morning, then off to lunch in the afternoon.


----------



## fattyre (Jul 1, 2019)

Holy smokes that wood bridge was slick!  A little dual wheel drift is far better than anything caffeine has to offer in the morning.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 1, 2019)

Four mile test ride to the lake. 1934 Schwinn The World in progress. 

 

 

 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 1, 2019)

mazdaflyer said:


> Four mile test ride to the lake. 1934 Schwinn The World in progress. View attachment 1024082View attachment 1024083View attachment 1024084View attachment 1024085
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Love what you're doing with this bike!! Should do well in the judging! (Please dirty up the parrot for final photos. Kinda distracting....)


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 1, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Don't do this on dirt roads. (my shout out to @tripple3 )



Thanks for the Tag Pierce @piercer_99 It depends on bike and rider and road.
This morning on Velvet, for a few hours, 40+ miles.











Morning beach rides are piling patina to the front of this bike; I truly lack in maintenance.
I dig the crust though....






Another great ride on a beautiful morning.


----------



## Brian R. (Jul 1, 2019)

To celebrate Canada Day I rode my Montreal-built '80s Marinoni (not vintage to some people I'm sure) out to my favourite place, Toronto Island. It's surprising the flood level has still not receeded by July, but is the worst I've ever seen. In this pic, the water is up to the hubs. In one spot on a bike path, the water was up to the top of the chainring.

In the other photo, a couple of War of 1812 era American sailing ships, the Pride of Baltimore II and the Niagara, are visiting to help us celebrate Canada Day (and 204 years of peace at our shared border!)


----------



## 3-speeder (Jul 1, 2019)

Took my '53 Schwinn lightweight to work and back. I pick up the river trail on the way home for a slightly longer casual ride . It's more scenic then my quick ride in.


----------



## Miq (Jul 1, 2019)

@3-speeder Riding "Ol' Burl" on the river trail.  Nice!


----------



## fattyre (Jul 1, 2019)

Bike ride #2 today!   Some major sewer work through a nearby bike path.  Skinny tire riders are out of luck, but not the DL-1. It rides really well on gravel.  Absolutely love these long summer days.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 1, 2019)

The Colson motobike is now squeak-free with a new ND brake disk stack. Round the hood for a few miles on the fresh wheel.  Perfecto.



And the Ibis gratefully runs dead quiet now as well after BB and pivot maintenance.  2hrs. late in the day .


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 1, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Thanks for the Tag Pierce @piercer_99 It depends on bike and rider and road.
> This morning on Velvet, for a few hours, 40+ miles.
> View attachment 1024106View attachment 1024107View attachment 1024108View attachment 1024109View attachment 1024110
> Morning beach rides are piling patina to the front of this bike; I truly lack in maintenance.
> ...



well, it probably is a bit easier with those huge tires. 

try it with 1.5" width.


----------



## Miq (Jul 1, 2019)

@fattyre That DL-1 looks cool!  Those brake levers are wild.  

Out to Kyrene again tonight on the canal riding the 41 New World.  No one out except a few hard core desert rats.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 1, 2019)

Miq said:


> @fattyre That DL-1 looks cool!  Those brake levers are wild.
> 
> Out to Kyrene again tonight on the canal riding the 41 New World.  No one out except a few hard core desert rats.
> View attachment 1024313View attachment 1024314View attachment 1024315




I don't see any water bottles strapped to that 41?


----------



## Miq (Jul 1, 2019)

@GTs58 Drinks, tools, tube in my backpack.   

iPhone and automatic knife in my pocket.


----------



## mrg (Jul 1, 2019)

Pre Shelby ride-ride


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 2, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> well, it probably is a bit easier with those huge tires.



True; I tend to pick the path of least resistance.
Today, I rolled the WF HD down to the tip, turn around and ride the cliffs, then home; 30 miles.


----------



## Sven (Jul 2, 2019)

Took the '63 American Klunker on one of the four wheeler trails near my house. The trail was very sandy, unstable and rough. Not my favorite..But a good ride non the less. 





This would have been better suited for the trail..LOL


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 2, 2019)

Rode the '61 Deluxe Hornet on the Northern Rail Trail. Took in some nice scenery. Then rode at the Dam for sunset. A beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 2, 2019)

Worked in the shop all day finishing up my Shelby for the ride Sunday.....then yanked this one out of the rafters for some new tires and a little lube in all the right places....still working on a seat for this one.....


----------



## Miq (Jul 2, 2019)

41 BFG World night ride to Kyrene.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 3, 2019)

Today's ride..(edit)



     yesterday I rode my "youngster" full carbon ATB after working on two of my more senior bikes, the Shelby and the Colson.   So lucky to live here near trails and be able to just roll out the driveway and ride.   Unfortunately, you can't really ride the old rigid machines on this kind of rough technical single-track terrain with climbing involved.  I have tried many times.  You just get banged around a lot, are at risk with weak braking and you could easily damage your loved machine. These new but expensive carbon long-travel beasts consume the rough stuff and ride smooth as glass. If you haven't ridden one of these machines you owe it to yourself to try one some day..




19mi/2.5hrs/7.5ave/31max/2500 feet climbing & descending. Old bike today later...
(edit) Does my rear-end look too big? I may need a small green or blue reflector on my rack.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 3, 2019)

I rode my new Huffman to the bakery this morning to pick up some bread. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 3, 2019)

I rode a couple bikes over to take pics to advertise on OCCL


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 3, 2019)

Rode the '56 Jaguar along the Winnipesaukee River Trail. A very calming ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 3, 2019)

Another beautiful day for a ride in Newport Beach, CA.; on the Western Flyer to meet Marty @cyclingday on another Schwinn.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 3, 2019)

Tomorrow will be pretty crazy, so it was nice to ride the calm before the storm. Plenty of the Red White & Blue.


































































Safe & Sane.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 3, 2019)

1940 dx just cleaned this beast up-changed a few parts and took for a spin. $200 ebay find. majestic badged


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 3, 2019)

Found a frogger.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 3, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Safe & Sane.



Awesome day; Great pics. 
Thanks for the Ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 3, 2019)

Which way to the beach?


----------



## Miq (Jul 3, 2019)

Nice clouds for sunset tonight on the canal.  Got to talk to some people I hadn’t seen in a while. 

Some how managed to take this pic just as a bird was landing in front of my front hub and a fish had just jumped behind my handlebars.  Urban jungle   The bird looks weird because it hasn’t quite landed yet.





1941 New World

Came up behind a guy and his wife riding bikes, and as I past, the guy said kind of quietly “you’re rolling old school tonight, huh?”       

No doubt bro, no doubt.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 4, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Thought I was going for a quick ride earlier,  opened up the garage and saw this coming,  checked the weather and got back inside quickly.   It felt like a tornado, don't think it will rate though.  Over 3" of rain in under an hour, and lots of hail damage.
> View attachment 1008217
> 
> This is 2k worth of patio cover, high impact rated to be hail resistant.  With how it looks, I will be calling the homeowners insurance to come look at the roof, well that and the section over the garage where the rain was coming in.
> ...



Wow that is some serious weather. Gotta build everything bulletproof out there huh? Y'know when I look through the Dallas Craigslist the old muscle cars are significantly cheaper than they are around my area. Good deals on old bikes don't show up too often on CL either. Does this apply to old bikes near Dallas as well? You gotta make your way to Dallas to find the good stuff?


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy Freedom Day!
1936 Electric to closed Pacific Coast Hwy. and Main St. Huntington Beach.







Easy gear, rides great!


----------



## Sven (Jul 4, 2019)

In recognition of the of Independence day, I rack & rode rounnd Thomas Stone  Historic Site N.P.S


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy Independence Day!!








Headed to Thompson Park to see the Longmont Symphony orchestra play patriotic music, with cannons!! 

Then spend a couple hours giving out cold water as an Affiliate member of Longmont Assn. of Realtors. There is also a picnic competition and the kids get to direct the orchestra!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 4, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Wow that is some serious weather. Gotta build everything bulletproof out there huh? Y'know when I look through the Dallas Craigslist the old muscle cars are significantly cheaper than they are around my area. Good deals on old bikes don't show up too often on CL either. Does this apply to old bikes near Dallas as well? You gotta make your way to Dallas to find the good stuff?





Bikes are hit and miss, there are quite a few guys who are glued to cl for them, and snatch them up as soon as they become available.

Regarding cars, trucks, old stuff.   3 miles south of me, as the crow flies, is this piece of paradise, directly across from North Texas dragway, bring your wallet, they are fond of what they have, but they have everything, included a couple of great COE projects.


http://www.ctcautoranch.com/

they have a few old cars on the lot.   here is a satellite image.   the dragstrip to the north is a 1/4 mile.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 4, 2019)

Rode the WOW and Winni Trails today on the '64 American. A beautiful bright and sunny day for a ride. Have a safe and Happy 4 th.
Hammerhead


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2019)

Rode the teens Reading part way to work yesterday.


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Jul 4, 2019)

*


*


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 4, 2019)

Rode a few miles to see the parade at noon. Happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 4, 2019)

Independence Day CLT Greenway cruze with riding bud Don Christie. My 34 Rollfast and Don’s 39 Colson Snaptank


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 4, 2019)

A bit warm today.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 4, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Rode the teens Reading part way to work yesterday.View attachment 1025468



That's a sweet rider!

All the posts today are great. Happy Fourth! I went on a hike in the trails across the street instead of riding.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 4, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Bikes are hit and miss, there are quite a few guys who are glued to cl for them, and snatch them up as soon as they become available.
> 
> Regarding cars, trucks, old stuff.   3 miles south of me, as the crow flies, is this piece of paradise, directly across from North Texas dragway, bring your wallet, they are fond of what they have, but they have everything, included a couple of great COE projects.
> 
> ...



Looks like a fun playground.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 4, 2019)

I love girls bikes with baskets! 
Perfect for quick store runs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2019)

Took a ride with the family to grab a bite before we get ready for the fireworks show in the park. Rarely do we get my girl's son on a bike, so today was extra special!


----------



## ballooney (Jul 4, 2019)

Inspired by the 4th of July, I finished building this ‘47 up today...incredibly nice original that rides like a dream!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy 4 th every one , rode the old 37 colson , love this bike !!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 4, 2019)

Rode the old crusty phantom today also , i knick named it "BULLET" , it has a bullet hole in the tank LOL , Happy 4 th everyone !


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy Independence Day Everyone!! 
Great to see you all out enjoying the day and the incredible bikes you're riding.  Thanks for sharing!

The theme for Longmont Bike Night last night was Red White & You. Decked out the Shelby Traveler for the occasion.














Also volunteered to hand out water at Thompson Park during the Longmont Symphony orchestra performance of patriotic music as an Affiliate member of the Realtor assn. today.(Donations given to the symphony)




Orchestra.



Kids waiting to conduct the orchestra.




Picnic competition throughout the park with awards given!








And of course cannons to accompany the patriotic music and the men that use them!












Guns at the ready!




Fire!




Great way to spend my favorite holiday! Then went to Scrumptious for a cone and found an instant favorite flavor!



Espresso Brownie.....

Then home to cool off, rest and have some food before tonight's fireworks.




Hope everyone had a great day!!


----------



## Rambler (Jul 4, 2019)

Today I rode my 1887 Columbia Expert. *Happy Independence Day everyone!*


----------



## gkeep (Jul 4, 2019)

Rode the Pierce over to neighbors to watch our 3 long mile parade. My daughter rode the 58 American. Met a number of folks on vintage bikes and a more than ever was stopped by people asking about mine. Clued them all in on the CABE! May the 4th be with you!!







A highlight of this years parade, the pedal powered Greene Family unit, "Bob Ross Paints" featuring 84 year old Elsa Greene who according to the program was Bob Ross's hair stylist for 10 years.  Cornered the market on Bob Ross wigs and 'happy little accidents."


----------



## Kstone (Jul 4, 2019)

Pittsburgh brought its fireworks game today


----------



## Miq (Jul 4, 2019)

Great pics of the ‘burgh @Kstone !!

Once the sun started setting here, the canal got thicker and thicker with fireworks smoke.  Got to see some nice amateur pyros in the parks I pass and pro shows off in the distance.  Fun ride with the crescent moon on my 41 New World.









Happy 4th!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2019)

OZ1972 said:


> Happy 4 th every one , rode the old 37 colson , love this bike !!
> 
> View attachment 1025617
> 
> ...



That badboy looks like an early '36 with that tubular fork.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 5, 2019)

On our way!


----------



## SKPC (Jul 5, 2019)

4th action on Main St.  My buddy Dar below..



Bike rim specs.



Longtime residents/freinds/riding buddies. Rode the MTB's after the parade then rode down to the park to drink beer later...


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 5, 2019)

Fireworks with the fams.  Riding afterward. Hope everyone had a great 4th of July.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 5, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Fireworks with the fams.  Riding afterward. Hope everyone had a great 4th of July.
> 
> View attachment 1025780
> 
> ...




Almost stopped for a pic next to that book exchange earlier yesterday....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 5, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> *Wish I could ride*
> 
> My back is out. Even out of work for 2 weeks. I'll spend my time doing research and track down the parts I need for the motobike I just got. Sucks.



Chin up Mate!! Things will only get better. Razin.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 5, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Almost stopped for a pic next to that book exchange earlier yesterday....



Great minds think alike.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 5, 2019)

Rode to Island park on the Winnipesaukee river riding the '61 Deluxe Hornet. Momma duck and her ducklings came over to check things out. A nice ride on a beautiful evening.
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 5, 2019)

Had to detour by the auto ranch earlier because of an accident,  so I snapped a few photos.  Got home and rode the 1948 Monark Rocket.


Also, after being sidetracked by life stuff,  I finally got the new tub plumbing complete and can start finishing the bathroom.  My bride is happy.


----------



## Miq (Jul 5, 2019)

Hung out on the canal talking with new friends for too long.  Only made it to the park before I had to turn around.  Fun night on the 41 New World


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 6, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 6, 2019)

Took the Shelby Rex for a quick shake down.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 6, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 6, 2019)

The antique Great Western Moto Bike; to and through the crowds at the Swap meet.
It's an urban "trials" type of maneuvering machine, that handles like nothing else I have ridden.
 I could ride this anywhere.





Power and Light strapping used by wiremen; works exceptionally well.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 6, 2019)

I rode this to my car and loaded up quick.took pics down the street.got a smokin deal.og fenders came with it in addition to the 95 repros that are on it.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 6, 2019)

These junkers!


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jul 6, 2019)

I took my 74 Ross out again 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 6, 2019)

Great photo above @modelcarjedi 

Shout shout out to my Western and Cali boys you guys n gals are the bestest!

@fordmike65 
@cyclingday


----------



## SKPC (Jul 6, 2019)

Late but sweet solo ride today on the Ibis. 25mi/7.6ave/3.25hrs & 3k climbing. Sketchy rock garden below. Gotta have the proper tool. I felt pretty dialed in on the bike today.  Sometimes not.



Dirt is good....life is good. I don't always climb 3k feet, but when I do I feel much lighter and the ride is always better...



Beauty day..



Where is the Shelby? Shelby tomorrow maybe but not at the Shelby Invasion.  It's feelings got hurt today & it sat unridden.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 6, 2019)

Nice cool night,  rains came, now its in the mid 70's


----------



## Miq (Jul 7, 2019)

Cool clouds looking back East tonight. 1941 New World.


----------



## mike j (Jul 7, 2019)

Took advantage of a break in the thunderstorms yesterday. Rode over to the next town & hit some of the old carriage trails thru the mountains.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 7, 2019)

Rode all of my vintage bikes around the block today. About a mile each lap. Beautiful day for some fun in the sun.
Hammerhead


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 7, 2019)

Rode the period custom I recently picked up I've named "Colby" on the Cyclone Coasters Shelby Invasion Ride.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 7, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Rode the period custom I recently picked up I've named "Colby" on the Cyclone Coasters Shelby Invasion Ride.
> View attachment 1027042
> 
> View attachment 1027043
> ...




So you made it thru the ride without snapping off a pedal or crank leg? .......


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 7, 2019)

Road the 38 Standard with some buds around Denver.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2019)

I left early on the 1934 Flying Cloud to meet @Cory out on the trail; riding a Speedster.





We ate a donut and rode back to HB, split up and I pedaled on to Long Beach for the CC Shelby Invasion.












I almost 20 miles from home here when I notice my rear tube is nearly flat.
I have a pump so I aired it up and made it about 6 miles; aired it up and made it about 4 miles; aired it up again and it was soft in just a few minutes.
I pushed it to Team Bike and let them put in my tube I brought, while I ate lunch next door at Pizza D'Oro.
A great day riding; it's good to be home.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 7, 2019)

^^…!!!!    Climbed another 2800ft. today with my buddy Scott & his 17yr old son Jake. Strong young rider/lucky kid.  Heart rates were pushed a bit at times but big fun. No Shelby tho..:eek:


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 7, 2019)

Texas country roads at night time, living large on the 1929 Westfield


----------



## Miq (Jul 7, 2019)

@SKPC That looks fantastic!

@piercer_99 Those tires pop at night. The frame disappears.  It must look like your floating on two wheels and a chain.  

Night ride for the New World too.  Steaming Kyrene at 9:30.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 8, 2019)

rode my Mountain bike down Alameda Creek in Fremont/Newark ca.. they put sheep and goats in the creek to eat all the brush. they do a great job. rode around Quarry Lakes Park which is to the left side of these picture as well . probably a bit over 15 miles total. 

funny, when I told my buddy who has lived here for 20 years that I did not ride the creek trail all the way to the Bay (San Francisco Bay) he was surprised that the creek ended up running into the bay.... I really have to wonder where he thinks it may have stopped.


----------



## Nashman (Jul 8, 2019)

My g/f and I took the regular route ( less than a mile) to Crescent Park on the Red River ( originates in the U.S. and a rare river to run South to North) came across some deer on a front lawn ( very common in our area) then some ducks once we arrived at the park. Heather was riding her 80's beach cruiser ( Custom with a 3 speed twist Shimano) and I on the 1967 Centennial edition CCM 2 speed kickback. Slight forest fire haze from western Canada ( smokey sunset). Courtesy of the handlebar radio, we were treated to "Vinyl Tap" a vintage radio show by Randy Bachman ( musical artist once in the Guess Who/Winnipeg band, then BTO ( Bachman, Turner, Overdrive) with music from the 1950's and 1960's. Groovy!



































, but a fine night for a cruise.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2019)

I rode my antique motobike to Costa Mesa, where I park it in the contractors garage, to carpool to the job.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Nashman (Jul 8, 2019)

Took my finally ( still waiting on the chain guard from the plater) finished wing bar for a short zip. It feels good. Not wired up, experience has proven that it can have all 4 batteries ( I'm usually a freak for stuff to work) can make a circuit on their own and heat up in that tube....dang..... but I will run some cloth wire up to the switch one day soon. WAY nicer ride than my  Hawthorne air flow. Those flow cycles look cool/eye candy, but a wonky ride in my humble opinion. I still need to buff out the frame some. View attachment 1027710

View attachment 1027711

View attachment 1027712

View attachment 1027713

View attachment 1027714

View attachment 1027710

View attachment 1027711

View attachment 1027712

View attachment 1027713

View attachment 1027714

View attachment 1027710

View attachment 1027711

View attachment 1027712

View attachment 1027713

View attachment 1027714

View attachment 1027710


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jul 8, 2019)

Took the Ranger out for a spin after service and new rubber! Also took the wife’s Elgin for a spin after a quick service! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 8, 2019)

Westy, on a dark Texas night.


----------



## Miq (Jul 8, 2019)

@piercer_99 Sweet night pics!

Nice canal ride on the 41 New World out to Gilbert.













I’ve posted pics of this “couch” during the daylight.  It may be even cooler at night.  





You can even get some Hamachi late night.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 9, 2019)

Miq said:


> @piercer_99 Sweet night pics!
> 
> Nice canal ride on the 41 New World out to Gilbert.View attachment 1027838View attachment 1027839View attachment 1027840View attachment 1027841View attachment 1027842View attachment 1027843
> 
> ...



That's great how you walked out all the way out there ; I'm presuming without dropping the 41 into the canal? Nice. Now just do this during monsoon season at sunrise/sunset for the shot of a lifetime.  Or maybe just photoshop it? LOL.


----------



## fattyre (Jul 9, 2019)

Hightower


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 9, 2019)

Killer day in oside, so busted out the ol faithful BFG panther and took it for a spin....


















Sun's out and buns were definitely out....


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2019)

I rode the moto bike home from Costa Mesa today.
I let my boss ride it too.
He said, "You know, new bikes ride much easier than this."
Yes, I know.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2019)

Had the day off and the Colson Custom has been rollin' smooth, so I took it for a quick spin around town to pay the intenet bill. Also met up with Moms for a bite at our local Cuban bakery Merengue. As I roll up, the first words out of her mouth were "I wouldn't even THINK about stealing that rusty thing. Pass!" Thanks Mom...


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 9, 2019)

Pierce, tried and true.












thanks to @KevinsBikes for the wheelset, @New Mexico Brant for the bike to build, @Frosty for the crank set, and my good friend Jim (Mr. Schwinn) McSweeney for straightening up the fork for me.   Thanks to my bride for supporting me in my bicycle hobby.   Thanks to the Cabe for a place for us all to come together.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 9, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bozman (Jul 9, 2019)

1913 Pope Columbia Model 312. Rolling on wood painted 700c clincher rims built by Kevin Larson. 



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 9, 2019)

Rode the new panther this morning.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 9, 2019)

Bozman said:


> 1913 Pope Columbia Model 312. Rolling on wood painted 700c clincher rims built by Kevin Larson. View attachment 1028269
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



@KevinsBikes builds a sweet set of rims, doesn't he.  

I love my set.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 9, 2019)

Night ride on the Pierce Racer.  Swapped out the bar for a Torrington set, added a couple lights for safety.   Probably need to print up a warning label. 

"Danger,  this old bike is really fast, hang on!"

The Pierce weighs in at 28.1 pounds as it sits, the Westfield weighs in at 38.2 pounds.  Both have the same gearing,  and the Westy is really fast. The Pierce feels like it is going to come out from under you and leave you behind.   Really fun.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 9, 2019)

Bozman said:


> 1913 Pope Columbia Model 312. Rolling on wood painted 700c clincher rims built by Kevin Larson. View attachment 1028269
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



What type of saddle are you using and is it comfortable?


----------



## Miq (Jul 9, 2019)

@piercer_99 I like the Torrington bars.  That thing looks sweet!!  I bet it flys.

Twilight at the unlit electrical substation.  You can almost see the bars of my 41 New World.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 10, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Had to detour by the auto ranch earlier because of an accident,  so I snapped a few photos.  Got home and rode the 1948 Monark Rocket.
> 
> 
> Also, after being sidetracked by life stuff,  I finally got the new tub plumbing complete and can start finishing the bathroom.  My bride is happy.
> ...



Thought I had heard of CTC before. Here is the roadkill I watched last year. 
http://www.roadkill.com/backstories-of-abandoned-roadkill-cars/


----------



## Zuni13 (Jul 10, 2019)

A lovely ride with the Cyclone Coaster crew last Sunday on the Elgin Twin Bar.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 10, 2019)

Hopped on my 100 year old arch frame Mead to pick up my work car from it's brain transplant.


Now back to work sending out quotes....


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 10, 2019)

I rode my 100 year old Great Western badge-less bomber to Costa Mesa in the dark, parked it in the crowded garage.
I rode it home this afternoon.
I took tomorrow off to ride around for free Slurpees!
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/7-11-free-slurpee-ride-huntington-beach-ca.93390/


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 10, 2019)

Post big storm ride on my almost 100 year old bike   Wind only got up to 66mph.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 10, 2019)

Solo on the Ibis tonight for 22mi/2000 feet of climbing.  Felt pretty fast tonight......



Until I went down hard.   Was coming fast out of a corner and stuffed my front wheel in the bushes.  Before getting up to check on my bike, I pulled the camera out of my left pocket...  Part of the game...



Finished it up strong..



Enjoy your rides...life is short..


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 10, 2019)

Rode the 38 Deluxe 3 Gill


----------



## Miq (Jul 10, 2019)

Another hot evening on the canal with the 41 New World.


----------



## COB (Jul 11, 2019)

Morning ride to the grocery store for milk and cereal.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 11, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Solo on the Ibis tonight for 22mi/2000 feet of climbing.  Felt pretty fast tonight......
> View attachment 1028675
> Until I went down hard.   Was coming fast out of a corner and stuffed my front wheel in the bushes.  Before getting up to check on my bike, I pulled the camera out of my left pocket...  Part of the game...
> View attachment 1028676
> ...





If you don't crash once in a while, you're not trying hard enough! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 11, 2019)

Took this late 50's Murray Astro Flite I rebuilt for my Step-Sister to Longmont Bike Night to ensure it is working properly. It was her Grandma's bike and has probably never ridden so smoothly. 












What a great riding bike!!  It just wants to GO! Probably the most solid step through frame I've ridden. She is going to be a happy girl riding this thing around western Colorado!


----------



## SKPC (Jul 11, 2019)

That's for sure!^^^^ @Mr. Monkeyarms   I am kind of a speed junky anyway and it is just a matter of time as there are too many variables that can take you down in this sport.  Fortunately, I was just re-accelerating back up to speed out of the corner.   I have been to the hospital three times in high-speed crashes. Many concussions as well.   It is a very dangerous sport and I have lost a few friends over the years.  I continue to do it understanding the risks: it runs in my blood and I LOVE to ride...let's change the subject a bit....check out the 33 Colson moto!


----------



## fattyre (Jul 11, 2019)

I ride similar routes when I’m rollin vintage, witch I use for mostly commuting.  Running out of cool places for bike pictures!

Spectacular weather on the ride into work this morning.  Who doesn't love a nice long summer day?


----------



## Miq (Jul 11, 2019)

@fattyre great pic of the long shadows made by the low morning sun!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2019)

fattyre said:


> I ride similar routes when I’m rollin vintage, witch I use for mostly commuting. Running out of cool places for bike pictures!



Very challenging indeed.
Same route again on my morning ride; 1938 Rustjunkie Tiki Twin-bar







This is the neighborhood I grew up in, threw the morning paper in, and exact spot I would climb the wall to go to 7-ELEVEN.
It's Free Slurpee day! 
If you go out and get 1 or 2, post pics on this old Ride thread.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/7-11-free-slurpee-ride-huntington-beach-ca.93390/


----------



## fattyre (Jul 11, 2019)

Big old White Oak.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 11, 2019)

*51 Monarch Super Deluxe Racer-Tanke**r.*  Not for climbing that's for sure..


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2019)

Total blast being like a kid riding around with buddies drinking Free Slurpees at 7-ELEVEN
I'm on my Elgin Tiki cruiser.







More pics to be posted on https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/7-11-free-slurpee-ride-huntington-beach-ca.93390/


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 11, 2019)

Shoulda got a slurpee. Oh well.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Jul 12, 2019)

@birdzgarage That bike is really cool.   

Midnight with Kyrene.  97F  on the canal... Steamin’

’41 New World


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 12, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my 100 year old Great Western badge-less bomber to Costa Mesa in the dark, parked it in the crowded garage.
> I rode it home this afternoon.
> I took tomorrow off to ride around for free Slurpees!
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/7-11-free-slurpee-ride-huntington-beach-ca.93390/
> View attachment 1028628View attachment 1028629View attachment 1028630



That anvil is nice


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 12, 2019)

The 36 Colson with Goodyear badging this morning


----------



## Sven (Jul 12, 2019)

Took the '79 out for a spin on the Three Notch. Some flags still up from the weekend festivities. 



Rode in the shade as much as possible




Rode around the neighborhood to check out the damage the rains caused Tuesday. I wasnt home til  Wednesday , this was the first time I checked it out.






Big hole and wash out
Good ride, despite the hellash heat.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 12, 2019)

Rode two of my bikes today.

The Pierce Racer and the Westfield roadster.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 12, 2019)

Back n Black 
Rode a few laps around the neighborhood this evening


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 12, 2019)

Dusk ride.

Miniature horses,  country roads, airplanes and the 1929 Westfield.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 12, 2019)

I was astride the Ibis tonight.    Not vintage but wanted to share pics with my riding bretheren.   It was really beautiful here tonight at elevation-up at 10K out pedaling with my riding buddy Scott. Hope you all enjoy the pictures, they came out good tonight. I rode the Ibis today. 17m/2.5ridetime/2800vert.

























Ride on.SKPC


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 13, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 13, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 13, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1029554




That's "Laugh Out Loud" funny right there!!


----------



## Sven (Jul 13, 2019)

We got a snake on the trail here this mornimg. Not like the vipers probably seen on @Kickstand3 trail (thank goodness), rattlesnakes and coral snakes.



Wade and l rode about 13 miles on the Three Notch Trail.




The backpack makes a flattering shadow. I'm wearing it to carry some Amish corn back home.



The market is always full on Saturdays



Some shots on the way back




The score


----------



## Miq (Jul 13, 2019)

@Sven That's some ridiculously fresh looking corn!  The broken ends are barely starting to dry.    Does the Amish farmer have a gas powered engine on the side of that 3HP powered "tractor" chassis??


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 13, 2019)

Rode the '61 Panther 3 to Island park on the Rail Trail. Beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Jul 13, 2019)

Miq said:


> @Sven That's some ridiculously fresh looking corn!  The broken ends are barely starting to dry.    Does the Amish farmer have a gas powered engine on the side of that 3HP powered "tractor" chassis??




Yes sir. The Amish and old order Mennonites have some crazy contraptions. There is a logging skidder down here owned by one of these groups, that has steel wheels. I saw it one morning moving down the road. Steel on asphalt is not the best traction combo. Looked like a wild ride to me!

Found this on the web.....
This guy is saying "Bike rack, we dont need no stinking bike rack"


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 13, 2019)

I rode my antique yesterday and today.
I rode these 4 of mine for sale at our community yard sale.
And this "Auto-Shift" after I aired up the tires for them.









Then Sweetie wanted to ride her Western Flyer to lunch.






Beautiful day for riding.


----------



## mike j (Jul 13, 2019)

Cruised locally into uncharted territory, at least for me, today. Beautiful, almost wilderness cruising, at times.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 13, 2019)

1948 Monark Rocket.

There's a moon out tonight.
















Jupiter is visible also,  off to the right of the moon.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 13, 2019)

It's like 100 million degrees in the afternoon here, you ride at night.

Also a severe t-storm warning just came in via EAS.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 13, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> It's like 100 million degrees in the afternoon here, you ride at night.
> 
> Also a severe t-storm warning just came in via EAS.





pre-dusk and dark are not so bad.   Middle of the afternoon is like walking on the sun.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 13, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my antique yesterday and today.
> I rode these 4 of mine for sale at our community yard sale.
> And this "Auto-Shift" after I aired up the tires for them.
> View attachment 1029731View attachment 1029732View attachment 1029733View attachment 1029734
> ...



Oh wow. I found a chain guard just like the blue one on the Murray. Same color even. 
Got any more pics of the "Dyno Deuce?" Neat ride.


----------



## mrg (Jul 13, 2019)

Moon Eyes BBQ today, perfect weather and a great crowd of Rat Rods !


----------



## Miq (Jul 14, 2019)

Night ride to Kyrene with the moon’s reflections.







1941 New World


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 14, 2019)

Moon light ride on the '61 Panther 3
Hammerhead


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 14, 2019)

Changed tires to the typhoon cords for a much improved ride. Added a patina'd small wing chainguard(this would be an upgrade from the original type). This small wing chain guard was $1.25 according to the 1940/1 Schwinn parts catalog. Work in progress-still looking for tank!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2019)

mrg said:


> Moon Eyes BBQ today, perfect weather and a great crowd of Rats



That's a lil harsh don't you think? Maybe "Mice" is a better term?


----------



## buickmike (Jul 14, 2019)

Yes I have to echo cycling days post.  Sorry that your friend died on the trail.  If anyone knows mtb. Its you. My friend showed me a bike (2,000) 27 in wheels. Disc brakes etc. He climbed a couple hundred feet or so but he said it was rough. Seems to me like the suspension fork would absorb the riders downward pedal stroke?


----------



## Sven (Jul 14, 2019)

Wade and I rode close to 27 miles on the TNT today.








Sped up as not to have this cat cross my path. Just kidding.Hes a nice trail cat.



A lovely message for a Sunday ride. The temps and humidity already feel like hell. 



Great ride ...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 14, 2019)

mrg said:


> Moon Eyes BBQ today, perfect weather and a great crowd of Rat Rods !View attachment 1029877
> View attachment 1029878
> 
> View attachment 1029879
> ...




Somebody has a better trip than I do.


----------



## Miq (Jul 14, 2019)

Early morning “beat the heat” Tempe Town Lake ride with Philthy.  Lot’s of activity on and around the lake.  Been a few years since I rode around here and the development is insane.  We left from Philthy’s casa and took the lake path all the way out to Sky Harbor Airport.  12.5 miles in the morning sunshine.  It was 100F when we got back to his house.

Dragon Boats were out











Stopping the sheets of water on the infinite pool edge with my camera


East Economy Parking at Sky Harbor



Post ride bike bath and wax



If you leave it outside in the AZ heat, it will start to melt.:eek:


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2019)

Took the '36 Cycleplane out for a few miles. I think this might be my Charlotte ride next weekend. V/r Shawn


----------



## Scott1963 (Jul 14, 2019)

I put together my Monark this weekend, and put it on the road. A bunch of new parts, it came with a beehive springer fork, but not all the hardware...I’m digging the new/ old thing happening here. Someone widened the rear, but the hub spacing is stock? Why? Was it motorized at some point? BONUS POINTS, When you see it; yes, pic is taken in 2019, Hartford, CT suburb.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2019)

Breakfast and brew ride after a rough week of hot temps and Ford recalls
















Ran into @the2finger rolling thru Monrovia...


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 14, 2019)

Rode the 38 Rollfast. Love the un-effed with look of this bike.


----------



## Kstone (Jul 14, 2019)

Great little ride today after an adventure in the gardens at Phipps.
They had a Van Gogh flower show


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 14, 2019)

the 1936 Electric down to the beach, then to Orange for the Circle City Ride, and home.
Great day for a ride.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 14, 2019)

*Ibis.*   22Mi/2hr50min/7.5ave/30max/3200vert.  Super nice day again in the mountains riding.  60's, dry and breezy. Our group avoided the crowds and stayed cool by starting early and staying on the hand built. Lots of Climbing....Couple of pics/not vintage but classic.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 15, 2019)

Miq said:


> Early morning “beat the heat” Tempe Town Lake ride with Philthy.  Lot’s of activity on and around the lake.  Been a few years since I rode around here and the development is insane.  We left from Philthy’s casa and took the lake path all the way out to Sky Harbor Airport.  12.5 miles in the morning sunshine.  It was 100F when we got back to his house.
> 
> Dragon Boats were out
> View attachment 1030339View attachment 1030340View attachment 1030341View attachment 1030342View attachment 1030352
> ...



It looks burning deadly hot out there. I probably would have cruised up and down Mill Ave. for hours. The scenery there is amazing.


----------



## Sven (Jul 15, 2019)

Took my son's custom "onyx" 29er  bobber out for a 12 mile ride with Wade. Then we went go Taco Bell for lunch. I'm glad we did that after the ride


----------



## robert bell (Jul 15, 2019)

Out for morning shopping trip. Bikes doing nice!


----------



## fattyre (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 15, 2019)

Rode the '57 Deluxe Hornet around the block after work. Nice evening for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 15, 2019)

Antique moto-bike to CM 0-dark-30
I like that it's in the garage.
I rode home in 80's temp; which is hot here, but nice compared to everywhere else.


----------



## Sven (Jul 15, 2019)

Rode the Flightliner around the neighborhood in the cool of the night. It' was 79°.





The LED tank lights did an okay job. I guess I'm just spoiled with my _Shark 500 _ headlight


The reflection from the rear rack produces a neat effect with the blinking tail light.


Good Ride. Gonna try to get an early start tomorrow morning to do the south end of the Three Notch on my '72 Varsity. Then meet up with Fireman Wade around 10 to do the north side.


----------



## COB (Jul 15, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Breakfast and brew ride after a rough week of hot temps and Ford recalls
> 
> View attachment 1030362
> View attachment 1030368
> ...




Job security Mike!


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 15, 2019)

Took the Phantoms out tonight. I had the 26 wife took the 24. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 15, 2019)

Black and Red. Shelby Rex.


----------



## mrg (Jul 15, 2019)

Nice evening for a ride & check out some cars


----------



## Miq (Jul 15, 2019)

Night ride to Kyrene.  41 New World


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 16, 2019)

Today I rode my “new to me” 1945 Compax. I bought it last night. This morning I pumped up the tires and off I went!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Jul 16, 2019)

Got a somewhat early start today around 8





Kathryn's Kitchen has change to a Pizza Bolis'. Keep that in mind.



Amish BBQ and hog slaughtering  services 





Stopped at the Amish market and got a jar of ChowChow. Did 31 miles today. 

Good Ride! Now its ChowChow time


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 16, 2019)

Rode the '67 Collegiate two towns over to the nearest multiplex to advance buy some movie tickets. All on road, and in 90 deg (but not humid) weather. As I wasn’t on the trail, I let ‘er rip on the return trip, and broke 30mph for the first time on a classic bike. It was going downhill, but I was also on 52 year old tires, so I’ll claim it . 

I then took a ‘76 Speedster I picked up this morning to the store to get some toothpaste for the kids. Somehow a six pack (of not-toothpaste) ended up on the conveyor...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 16, 2019)

I sold the Murray last night; so I took it for a 10 minute ride checking the Sachs automatic two-speed.
It's a fun ride!
Today I rode the antique to work and back home.
A wonderful riding machine!





Last night's moon-rise.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 16, 2019)

It needs a few adjustments,,,  but rides smooth on the Duro Bricks
Tread tires. More updates as parts are finished.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 16, 2019)

A little warm today, perfect for night rides


----------



## SKPC (Jul 16, 2019)

Late solo ride tonight on the *Ibis Mojo SL* Carbon.  3300ft. of climbing in perfect conditions up to 10,500' elevation.  Legs are feeling like steel cables with so much off road lately.  


"Mo-Fo" hill, the final too-steep last pitch from Scott's Pass to the Wasatch Crest Trail.  Butt kicker & /Mind-messer.



The top-out...



And 3300 feet of pure single-track descending for the sweet reward...






Beautiful out on the bike tonight..


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 16, 2019)

Scott1963 said:


> I put together my Monark this weekend, and put it on the road. A bunch of new parts, it came with a beehive springer fork, but not all the hardware...I’m digging the new/ old thing happening here. Someone widened the rear, but the hub spacing is stock? Why? Was it motorized at some point? BONUS POINTS, When you see it; yes, pic is taken in 2019, Hartford, CT suburb.
> 
> View attachment 1030358
> 
> View attachment 1030359



lawn jockeys are cool.

someday I will get a pair.


----------



## Miq (Jul 16, 2019)

@SKPC You are killing it!  Pics are beautiful.







41 New World moonlight shots


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 17, 2019)

Took my 55 Spitfire Straightbar out for a shakedown Cruise last night after my buddy Jeremy trued the rear wheel up nice and straight. She is now a very nice rider!!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 17, 2019)

Cheesin from cheek to cheek.


----------



## Sven (Jul 17, 2019)

Rode a ittle over 12 miles. My 55 (combat loaded) schwinn corvette, the front rack is full of egg cartons, and the rear bag has jars. Going  up to give them to the Amish folks at the market. A little tilt for tat.





12 miles... Good Ride. Got out early enough to beat the heat


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 17, 2019)

@Sven i think I’ll try a set of those bars on my beater ‘Vette. I’ve got the narrow straight back ‘55 bars which look sweet, but get old fast. I’m so conflicted about that bike because it looks SO cool, but I don’t enjoy riding it as much as the blue Speedster, even though it’s pretty smooth and solid. I think maybe a softer seat, and a set of later bars, and possibly a 19 tooth rear sprocket might change my mind.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2019)

Today I rode the 1936 Electric to Costa Mesa and back home.
I do electrical work.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 17, 2019)

Early on the old colson moto to the P.O. and around the hood, then later on some handbuilt for an hour.


----------



## Sven (Jul 17, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> @Sven i think I’ll try a set of those bars on my beater ‘Vette. I’ve got the narrow straight back ‘55 bars which look sweet, but get old fast. I’m so conflicted about that bike because it looks SO cool, but I don’t enjoy riding it as much as the blue Speedster, even though it’s pretty smooth and solid. I think maybe a softer seat, and a set of later bars, and possibly a 19 tooth rear sprocket might change my mind.



I really like my 46 /19 tooth set up on my vette. My Flightliner has a 52 /19 set up which is great once you get going, but starting off is sluggish.


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 17, 2019)

Put new tires on this 41 DX today so decided to take it on the evening ride. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 17, 2019)

Warm nights, good to have lights.


----------



## Miq (Jul 17, 2019)

@piercer_99 Nice Light!







This one looks half color - half black and white 


Whacky yellow sodium vapor canal path light on the 1941 BFG New World


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 18, 2019)

Midnight ride. On my tippy toes. Rode past a shirtless drunk dude pissing on the sidewalk on main Street. Didn't even turn to face a corner or wall just rocking out fountain style.


----------



## bficklin (Jul 18, 2019)

Downtown Chandler AZ night ride:














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 18, 2019)

Longmont Bike Night last night! Theme was Wet & Blue. Nobody needs to see me in my blue Speedo so took my only running blue bike. My old XC race weapon!



A '94ish Cannondale M800 "Beast of the East". Soooooo many hours, great times, memories and trophies on this bike. An extension of my body.




Circle of death at the end of the ride.




Temperature at start of ride was 100°! Cooled off to 87° at the finish, around 8:00pm.


----------



## Sven (Jul 18, 2019)

Not vintage ..took a 10 mile tour on my brother  in law's bike before it got too hot today. 



I do like the trigger indexed shifting.  My '79 Front Freewheel System I guess was the precursor to that.  





Good Ride


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 18, 2019)

Does riding up and down the driveway count?


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 18, 2019)

I didn't have to work today, so I took off early on the '38 Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar, Hot Rod Roadster.
@Cory met me out on the trail; thanks for the ride.





We rode the Balboa peninsula together, then he left to make $$
I feel so free when I ride; feels like flying.
Like I did when I was a kid, wanting to be at the beach every day.
I have wondered occasionally if I'm going crazy, because I love to ride, more than most anything else. 
More pics....









Flying machines take off into the wind....
I'm not alone in my thoughts or feelings.
A friend showed me this video of Slomo




I liked it and wanna keep riding.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 18, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I didn't have to work today, so I took off early on the '38 Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar, Hot Rod Roadster.
> @Cory met me out on the trail; thanks for the ride.
> View attachment 1032167View attachment 1032171
> We rode the Balboa peninsula together, then he left to make $$
> ...



very cool and peaceful


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 18, 2019)

Rode the '61 Deluxe Hornet to Stone Park. Stopped at the top of School St. Beautiful evening for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## ItsSandyPants (Jul 18, 2019)

Rode to get a hot dog and then ate it at the beach. That's Georgian Bay in the back ground. I like riding this department store JC Higgins Sportflite (1962 I think) the most. It rolls along nicely and feels comfortable. Perhaps something like the Slomo video link (thanks for sharing that!). ISP


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 18, 2019)

Velvet to the bank to make a deposit.
Then Sweetie's Western Flyer; with a new basket, 1 of my long spring saddles, with her name plate.
I sure she will love it.









Both bikes ride great!


----------



## COB (Jul 18, 2019)

Hot and humid in the Hoosier state today. Trying to catch a breeze.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 18, 2019)

1929 Westfield,  hot days and warm nights.

Got a proper lamp bracket today.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 18, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> 1929 Westfield,  hot days and warm nights.
> 
> Got a proper lamp bracket today.
> 
> ...



Sweet man. Really cool lamp.


----------



## mrg (Jul 19, 2019)

Trying out a few changes, 7 spd with a 30 tooth rear.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 19, 2019)

@mrg - I like this build a lot.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 19, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 1032212





Beautiful! 



Scenery is nice too!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 19, 2019)

30 mile morning Light ride, on Elgin Tiki Cruiser, that I love.


----------



## Sven (Jul 19, 2019)

The '59 from the cornfields to
The waters









Great Ride


----------



## John Gailey (Jul 19, 2019)

Did a little tweaking on the Lightening Flyer.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 19, 2019)

Sweetie and I went for a ride; 1936 Clipper and 1959 Western Flyer; CWC and Huffy.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 19, 2019)

Very first ride on my fresh 37 Deluxe Model 01826  smooooove.


----------



## crazyhawk (Jul 19, 2019)

First time out on an Elgin I just bought.  Rides great except the Sears Allstate tires are slowing it down a bit I think.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## ItsSandyPants (Jul 19, 2019)

Rode Sportflite again today. Swim before the storm rolled in.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2019)

Quick trip over for a last-minute bite for dinner.


----------



## tech549 (Jul 20, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Quick trip over for a last-minute bite for dinner.
> View attachment 1032784



glad to see you eating healthy fordmike!!!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 20, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Very first ride on my fresh 37 Deluxe Model 01826  smooooove.View attachment 1032530
> 
> View attachment 1032531




Another stunning bike Chad!!  
Hope to see it at the Bluz Cruz tomorrow!


----------



## Sven (Jul 20, 2019)

Wade and I got out early as to beat the heat.




Stoped by the library to refill my water bottle.



Helped "Gamera" across the trail



About 95°, I hung out in the shade whie the Amish bailed hay. 



Came home and drank an ACV concoction .


Good ride.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 20, 2019)

I rode this nice riding 47 B6 on a 20 mile ride to Kittitas WA today.  In the 2nd picture you can see the very top of Mt. Rainier if you blow up the shot a


----------



## mike j (Jul 20, 2019)

Finally got this one up & running, rides nice. 350 watt front hub motor, Sturmey 3spd w/ coaster & front disc. Geared pretty high due to the front sprocket. Still has a few little kinks, but is a nice little speedster.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 20, 2019)

Sweetie wants to ride more, all of a sudden.
We did 15 miles with a lunch stop.
1959 Western Flyer and 1937 Syracuse.
Mexican Palm growing in the Oak tree caught my eye.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 20, 2019)

Rode the giant today.klunker wouldn't cut it.need suspension and hydraulic discs to keep up with my buddy mike on his Intense uzzi 27.5.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 20, 2019)

Heatwave!


----------



## John G04 (Jul 20, 2019)

Up the block to pick up 2 90’s-2000’s mountain bikes that were free. Replaced a tube on the green huffy and it rides surprisingly nice. I used the good old 38 henderson to retrieve them


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 20, 2019)

Even the butterflies are Iver Blue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2019)

I lusted after this bike from the moment I first saw it. NFS....but I expressed interest just in case. Then, about a year later I get a message that it's available. I scramble to sell a bike and some parts...and its on its way to me. Somehow it gets put on the back burner for 9 months...until 2 weeks ago. Finally, it makes it's debut at today's Foothill Flyers Ride. Literally lengthened a chain for it 1 hour before the ride. Jumped in the shower and test rode it to the ride. Rode AMAZING except for a couple brake squeaks. Love this bike! Early 1936 Colson LWB double bar.

Thank you @ranman


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 20, 2019)

I rode my DELMAR at the Foothill Flyer Ride too!


----------



## mrg (Jul 20, 2019)

Rode my special order OG white cruiser around the swap then a shakedown ride on the 49 Colson Klunker for the FF ride


----------



## Miq (Jul 20, 2019)

Deserted Sat night ride on the canal to Kyrene.  1941 New World


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Miq said:


> View attachment 1033223View attachment 1033224
> Deserted Sat night ride on the canal to Kyrene. 1941 New World










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKPC (Jul 21, 2019)

am on the 41ish Shelby Safe-T-Bike badged as a Traveller..


----------



## robert bell (Jul 21, 2019)

View attachment 1033385
Rode to brother speed anniversary party. Only bikes with no motor there!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 21, 2019)

Brought this back to California, thanks Mike!


----------



## Sven (Jul 21, 2019)

Rode the TNT for a ways this mornimg. 






Our small town Pharmacy sold out to CVS. Transition is not going well. Trying to get prescriptions filled or refill is a total cluster 



A hot one but not unbearable. Good Ride
Even though this is day 2 trying to get my drugs.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 21, 2019)

I rode 1936 Clipper; CWC DBR to church and to pick up my check.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 21, 2019)

Met in Monrovia for the Foothill Flyers ride this weekend.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 21, 2019)

Had to switch the apes out for some Schwinn narrow Middleweight bars on the 55 Straightbar. Much better handling now. Just wasn’t feeling the apes.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Out for a test ride 
Silver King M1 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chuck S (Jul 21, 2019)

I don't have a really old bike in my stable yet. I find your antique bikes facinating. But I do have my 1994 Trek 930 that I bought new, and have long since converted to more of a commuter bike. 22 miles this morning. Your antique bikes would be right at home in front of that radio station. Art Deco building constructed around 1930. I often pass it on one of my regular routes.
Chuck S


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2019)

1936 Cycleplane on the Hurricane Coaster ride today. Its maiden voyage! V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 21, 2019)

rode my Schwinn Varsity Chopper at the "Shiny Side Up"  bike show in San Jose.  got a big screw in the tire and had to carry it back to my truck with the back wheel off the ground to keep my tire from falling off..... check out my other posts for photos  of the show.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 21, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> Out for a test ride
> Silver King M1 View attachment 1033779
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 21, 2019)

Ahhh. Comfy.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Chuck S said:


> I find your antique bikes facinating.



Welcome @Chuck S to theCABE Enjoy the Ride!
This afternoon Sweetie and I rode to the library and around HB Central park a few times.
Of course a meal is part of the trip; The Habit this time.










That's a @Boris custom reflector on the saddle of the Clipper; Dig it!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 21, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Welcome @Chuck S to theCABE Enjoy the Ride!
> This afternoon Sweetie and I rode to the library and around HB Central park a few times.
> Of course a meal is part of the trip; The Habit this time.
> View attachment 1033941View attachment 1033942View attachment 1033943View attachment 1033944
> That's a @Boris custom reflector on the saddle of the Clipper; Dig it!



I miss seeing adds for @Boris reflectors.  

They are nice.

Of course sometimes I miss Huntington Beach very much @tripple3 , then I remember that the house I lived in isn't there anymore and there is a mini mansion in it's place.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 21, 2019)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 1033581
> 
> 
> Met in Monrovia for the Foothill Flyers ride this weekend.




Sweet shot of a sweet bike!


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 21, 2019)

You know, @Chuck S, to keep a bike for 25 years... and to still be riding it - that says something about you, and your Trek.

Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 21, 2019)

I rode this bike around town and did stuff.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 21, 2019)

Pierce Cycles, Tried and True.


----------



## Chuck S (Jul 21, 2019)

Triple3 you have a very cool looking bike. Those springs on the saddle are huge. I have never ridden a bike like that, I suspect it must be very comfortable.
Blackbomber I have a modern road bike and a cheap Aluminum frame cruiser also. But the Trek is special, feels like a part of me when I ride it. I put 4500 miles on the Trek in the last 7 years. I will never sell that bike.
You guys are a bad influence though, really got me thinking about getting a classic balloon tire bike. I really like the look of the swept handlebars and curvy frames. I do wonder what it would be like to ride a bike that I expect is much heavier than what I typically ride. My cheap aluminum cruiser weighs only 27 lbs, even though it is a single speed a long ride is not a problem.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 21, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> You know, @Chuck S, to keep a bike for 25 years... and to still be riding it - that says something about you, and your Trek.
> 
> Welcome to the Cabe.



wait, you all don't have bikes you have had since they were new?   

I have had this one for 41 years,  got it right after high school, it started life as a Huffy Good Vibrations.  Which reminds me, it needs to get back in the rotation for a few days.


----------



## Sven (Jul 21, 2019)

@Chuck S ,  welcome to the gang. At least you are RIDIN' NOT HiDIN'. . Over 600 miles a year is a lot of ground you've covered. 
Oh dont think ...I'll just get ONE classic or Antique bike. Plus the more bicycles you have the more different muscle groups you workout. At least thats what I tell myself...


----------



## Chuck S (Jul 21, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> wait, you all don't have bikes you have had since they were new?
> 
> I have had this one for 41 years,  got it right after high school, it started life as a Huffy Good Vibrations.  Which reminds me, it needs to get back in the rotation for a few days.View attachment 1033967



Very cool bike. Wow, 41 years. I wish I had keep the new Varsity I got in 71, it would be 48 years. I got swayed by a nice looking Motobecane Super Mirage in 77. Sold that one too. I really like that springer fork.


----------



## Chuck S (Jul 21, 2019)

Sven said:


> @Chuck S ,  welcome to the gang. At least you are RIDIN' NOT HiDIN'. . Over 600 miles a year is a lot of ground you've covered.
> Oh dont think ...I'll just get ONE classic or Antique bike. Plus the more bicycles you have the more different muscle groups you workout. At least thats what I tell myself...[/QUOTSven Sven I am with you on that. That is why I have three bikes now. Also 18 bows, as in archery, oldest one from 1952. Yet another obsession, I mean hobby. If I get an antique bike I will likely dump the cheap aluminum cruiser. My garage is only so big.


----------



## hatz4katz (Jul 21, 2019)

Rode the Corvette 5 speed to HB Pier. There was live music with several groups playing surf music. The US Open of Surfing starts a week from tomorrow so lots of activity getting the venue set up.  Great Summer Sunday in SoCal.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 21, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> wait, you all don't have bikes you have had since they were new?
> 
> I have had this one for 41 years,  got it right after high school, it started life as a Huffy Good Vibrations.  Which reminds me, it needs to get back in the rotation for a few days.View attachment 1033967



Well let me think about this: All the bikes I’ve had as a kid we’re either stolen, or my parents got rid of them. The first bike I purchased on my own, a used 87 Trek 560) was loaned to a guy who got deported (never saw it again). Next bike was my ‘55 Corvette impulsed at a flea market. I still have that, and it’s led to a handful of others I still have. I’ve never actually disposed of a bike of my own will.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 21, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Well let me think about this: All the bikes I’ve had as a kid we’re either stolen, or my parents got rid of them. The first bike I purchased on my own, a used 87 Trek 560) was loaned to a guy who got deported (never saw it again). Next bike was my ‘55 Corvette impulsed at a flea market. I still have that, and it’s led to a handful of others I still have. I’ve never actually disposed of a bike of my own will.





all of my bikes from when I was a kid are gone.  I had a 70 stingray, my first new bike, when I was 10, before that were hand me downs.   I used the stingray to deliver papers and anything else I wanted to do.  When I was 14 I traded it for a Peugeot 10 speed, rode that for a couple years, then a slew of other light weights 3 to 10 speed, as well as the bmx phase. Got out of high school, movd to southern California and bought my Huffy cruiser, some day it will have more miles on it in Texas than it did in Orange County, that will probably be soon,  and I also had a couple of DG bmx bikes..   I have had a few other bikes since then, but always the Huffy, except for the 2 times it was stolen, and recovered. (thanks to that California bicycle license on the seat post, not many of those in Texas.  )        Presently I am at 19 or 20, maybe 21 bikes, including my brides lovely ladies that she has and I take care of, and ride more than she does. 

Only so much room and I have a rule, if I don't ride a bike at least 3 times in a year, I have to sell it to someone who will ride it.   I believe that they were made to be ridden and deserve to have that opportunity.    Luckily, the 48 Monark Rocket, the 29 Westfield and the Pierce are ridden almost everyday, so they are safe for now.


----------



## gkeep (Jul 21, 2019)

DId a little test riding of this Schwinn parts bike I put together starting with a 1947 frame that had 4 coats of paint on it. Took out a couple links of chain first...and now get the chain guard back to original paint. Its a work in progress. 

For sunset ride I took the trusty and crusty old Pierce. A couple weeks ago I gave it a boiled linseed oil rubdown and that really brought the paint back, just in time for the Rolling Relics SF ride! I'm a very satisfied customer of the boiled linseed oil treatment.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 21, 2019)

Rode my roadster around the block; swapped the cross-threaded cranks, and then rode around the block a 2nd time.

Added a kick-stand, but forgot to measure first.


----------



## mrg (Jul 21, 2019)

Oddly enough I'm kinda starting to like this OG special order white 80 cruiser!, the black decals set it off, the other one I have their faded so never noticed!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 21, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Rode my roadster around the block; swapped the cross-threaded cranks, and then rode around the block a 2nd time.
> View attachment 1034015
> Added a kick-stand, but forgot to measure first.



A short ones better than none, i always say. Nice bike. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 21, 2019)

mrg said:


> Oddly enough I'm kinda starting to like this OG special order white 80 cruiser!, the black decals set it off, the other one I have their faded so never noticed!View attachment 1034027
> View attachment 1034028
> 
> View attachment 1034029



Nice old Schwinn. I have a couple older ones that i'm going through right now. Ones a 68 typhoon, And a 57 b.f.goodrich and a 54 Jauguar. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## Miq (Jul 21, 2019)

@Kickstand3 That M1 is sick!  

Philthy came over for a night ride to Kyrene with me tonight. @Scott1963 and @Chuck S will appreciate Philthy’s 1990’s Cannondale.  I was on the 1941 Schwinn New World.  Fun riding when you’re the only ones on the path.


----------



## Sven (Jul 22, 2019)

Did an early ride to beat the heat




I stopped off at the Amish market to put up some tomatoes .



GOOD RIDE


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 22, 2019)

@Sven My bike co-op has one of these (bad overpaint and seat recover, missing racks and tank, Wald chainring, other sins I'm forgetting). It didn't even get scooped up during a $10 sale yesterday. My mind is turning with ideas on how to make it appealing for little money, and get it back into the world. Seeing yours gives me even more incentive


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 22, 2019)

To the post office, since I forgot to schedule a pickup for an eBay sale.



1967 Collegiate


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 22, 2019)

Antique GW moto-bike to the trail, down a few miles, then the carpool garage.
The 220kV transmission lines are buzzin' as usual.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jul 22, 2019)

I haven't been on a bike much lately, but I managed 21 miles today...









rain, rainbow, and lightning showing above the trees...




Sprint car for sale --  *Let's Go Racin' , Boys!*


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 22, 2019)

View attachment 1033333
View attachment 1033334

View attachment 1033335
Took the old Westfield out this morning.too nice out to not go for a ride


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 22, 2019)

Went to the bike barn to pull the 1978 Huffy out for a ride and the 1947 Huffman Texas Special was sitting there all lonely like.  I haven't ridden this bike in months. 

Aired up the tires, I forgot how much fun this is to ride. The 3 speed Sturmey Archer coaster is smooth as is the bike as a whole. Maybe I have too many bikes...

























A cool Texas flag fence.


----------



## Sven (Jul 22, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> @Sven My bike co-op has one of these (bad overpaint and seat recover, missing racks and tank, Wald chainring, other sins I'm forgetting). It didn't even get scooped up during a $10 sale yesterday. My mind is turning with ideas on how to make it appealing for little money, and get it back into the world. Seeing yours gives me even more incentive



Thanks....


----------



## mrg (Jul 22, 2019)

Just posted in the for sale section so thought I take it out for a spin


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 22, 2019)

A million other things to do, but rolled over to a local spot for Happy Hour on the Del Mar. $6.50 a pitcher! How could I not!?!?!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 22, 2019)

Took my custom Collegiate for the OBC Bluz Cruz yesterday.












Then my new, Campagnolo equipped '64 J.C. Higgins road bike for a good stomp after a saddle swap to a Brooks B15 I've had for a few years and some minor adjustments today.












Man, this bike rips!! I still can't believe this bike was sold at Sears. What a good ride! Now to remove the new bar tape to adjust the levers where I like them and re-tape. Having a hard time leaving the kick stand on this....


Can't believe what I paid for this cool old road bike.  I may be riding this a lot in the near future.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 23, 2019)

Spent a bit of time with one of my favorite Monark Super Deluxe's! 
The 1949 Got the White Wall Chains today! 
Total survivor, virtually just wiped down over the years!


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 23, 2019)

oldfart36 said:


> Spent a bit of time with one of my favorite Monark Super Deluxe's!
> The 1949 Got the White Wall Chains today!
> Total survivor, virtually just wiped down over the years!
> 
> View attachment 1034722



What a beauty!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 23, 2019)

Late night ride trying to find red lighting.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 23, 2019)

I got a little more practice in at the old elementary school across the street.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Antique moto-bike to work again and home.
The 1st two pics are where I get on, then off the SA River trail.





Dark pics kinda' suck so I tried some hand shadows.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 23, 2019)

Thankfully much cooler this week!

Out on my purposely fugly Western Flyer daily driver again these CWC's even postwar sure can take a beating! And all the disrespect mutable characters in town wouldn't dream of stealing it I don't even have to lock it up. It's actually not that easy to ride it will throw you down lol with a U bar to the groin if you don't know what you're doing!

Best is I still have less than $30 invested!

Check out the cool kids playhouse in the background!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miq (Jul 23, 2019)

@Krakatoa I like seeing the Custom Che painted bike out.  

10PM 100F visit with Kyrene.  On the way home I ran into 3 coyotes jogging recon down the canal.  They were not psyched to have me suddenly on top of them in a very restricted and narrow section of the canal path.  8’ cement wall on one side and canal on the other.  I slowed down and let them jog along in front of me until they came to a wider spot where they could scatter.   Hard to believe there are so many “wild” animals that come out in the city at night.  








1941 New World


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 24, 2019)

Miq said:


> @Krakatoa I like seeing the Custom Che painted bike out.
> 
> 10PM 100F visit with Kyrene.  On the way home I ran into 3 coyotes jogging recon down the canal.  They were not psyched to have me suddenly on top of them in a very restricted and narrow section of the canal path.  8’ cement wall on one side and canal on the other.  I slowed down and let them jog along in front of me until they came to a wider spot where they could scatter.   Hard to believe there are so many “wild” animals that come out in the city at night.
> 
> ...



you want to see a lot of wild animals at night, ride in downtown Phoenix.


----------



## fattyre (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jul 24, 2019)

Took the 79 out. Wade and I rode the north end of the TNT.





Half way there , we came apon a downed bicyclist.  A 60 year old  female , conscious  and breathing but confused  as well as busted up pretty good. 911 dispatched. We  made her comfortable  as much as possible. 
Ambulance arrived 30 minutes later (dispatched from a town 25 miles away ) and transported her to the hospital. 

I saw this lady fall before. She tried to unclip her shoe from the pedal , stopping at the intersection, but failed, and she went down.
I dont know what she did this time.  IMO...
She might want to find a different type of bike to ride.

THE MORAL.OF THIS STORY IS DONT GET HURT AND NEED AN AMBULANCE  IN SOUTHERN MARYLAND.  UNDERSTAFFED EMTs and AMBULANCE CREWS  IN TWO COUNTIES.  

GOOD RIDE NONE THE LESS.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 24, 2019)

Miq said:


> @Krakatoa I like seeing the Custom Che painted bike out.
> 
> 10PM 100F visit with Kyrene.  On the way home I ran into 3 coyotes jogging recon down the canal.  They were not psyched to have me suddenly on top of them in a very restricted and narrow section of the canal path.  8’ cement wall on one side and canal on the other.  I slowed down and let them jog along in front of me until they came to a wider spot where they could scatter.   Hard to believe there are so many “wild” animals that come out in the city at night.
> 
> ...



Yep them buggers can be scary when you run into them with no light in the desert areas by North mountain.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 24, 2019)

Today, 1935 Velvet, to CM for carpool to work.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 24, 2019)

1978 Huffy Good Vibrations.


----------



## Miq (Jul 24, 2019)

1941 New World


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 25, 2019)

Longmont Bike Night on the '64 JC Higgins road bike last night. Theme: Christmas in July!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 25, 2019)

Road test before the Rolling Relics San Francisco Ride on Saturday!


----------



## Sven (Jul 25, 2019)

Rode close to 27 miles.



Shadow at around 9 am.



Hopped off the trail and rode to the DG to pick up a Birthday card for the wife's upcoming 50th.



Jumped on Point Lookout Rd to get back on the trail. On thing about the roads here , the shoulders ( Amish lanes ) are nice and wide. 



My shadow now has moved to the noon position. 



GOOD RIDE!


----------



## Sven (Jul 25, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Longmont Bike Night on the '64 JC Higgins road bike last night. Theme: Christmas in July!
> View attachment 1035808
> 
> View attachment 1035809



That's a cool looking spoke guard /protector


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 25, 2019)

Sven said:


> That's a cool looking spoke guard /protector





My thoughts, exactly! The rear wheel is a replacement and not sure yet who made the spoke protector. But it is cool!

(never thought I would say that about a spoke protector)


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 25, 2019)

RODE THE JET FLOW TO DAY ANY YESTERDAY   FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## fattyre (Jul 25, 2019)

Funny thing is these car salesmen seem just a sleazy as the ones where 99% of us go to buy cars.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 25, 2019)

K96 Bike Path ride before noon. 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck S (Jul 25, 2019)

fattyre said:


> Funny thing is these car salesmen seem just a sleazy as the ones where 99% of us go to buy cars.
> 
> View attachment 1036025
> 
> ...



is that Graue Mill?


----------



## fattyre (Jul 25, 2019)

Chuck S said:


> is that Graue Mill?




Yep!  It’s a great little gem.


----------



## OhioJones (Jul 25, 2019)

'34 Oriole.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 25, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 25, 2019)

Red bike


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 26, 2019)

Rode the American into work from the parking area.
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Jul 26, 2019)

Took the Diamondback out






A sandy unimproved  road.



The Charlotte Hall White House is getting new shingles.



Got a dozen ear of corn strapped in and some grape tomatoes in the front bag.




Good ride


----------



## Floyd (Jul 26, 2019)

Purple Monark on an absolutely gorgeous nite in Da Burgh!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 27, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 27, 2019)

Short morning ride on the 1945 Westfield Compax Sports Traveler. I felt good to get back on the saddle again!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Jul 27, 2019)

The Corvette back is back on the road after rebuilding the Bendix hub . Got on an early morning ride with Wade.







Stopped to check out a poster for tomorrow's hot rod show. 



Good ride, the Bendix functioned smoothly.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 27, 2019)

Rolled down the street for a different kind of Bike Night on my Flying Ace last night.






The bearded gentleman is a good friend and local celebrity, musician and all around nice guy volunteering at the Bike Valet. Should have tipped better since he had to field/fend off people wanting to buy it. He finally just asked my "Not for Sale" price. Last time I was caught in this situation, the guy added $500 to my "Not for Sale" price and still miss that bike.....
Not falling for that again.








Great night for some live Rock 'n Roll, bikes, food and hand crafted adult beverages!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 27, 2019)

Hit the hills on the 47 double fat bar this morning. Good times!


----------



## Chuck S (Jul 27, 2019)

Me and my Medium Giant went for a ride this morning. Don't let the palm trees fool you, in Illinois. First time I found this park I laughed, very unexpected. Now a part of one of my regular routes.
Chuck S


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 27, 2019)

Rode the '64 American on the Rail Trail from Franklin to Tilton. Saw some kayakers on the river, stopped at the empty skate park. Beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Jul 27, 2019)

Early 40's Shelby to the PO..










On this bike earlier today with a group..



I was back on the westerm MInnesota grain farm this last week catching up with family.  Gravel road riding paradise.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 27, 2019)

Night ride on the '61 Deluxe Hornet. Great night for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 27, 2019)

Rode the teens Reading down to Overtown Brewing for a few brews and to discuss our upcoming bike swap/show/swap.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 28, 2019)

One magical night every year so long as too many rules aren't broken the year before the city of longmont lifts its "cruising" ban and hot rods and muscle cars from all over flock to the main drag in town.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 28, 2019)

Took my Higgins on a shakedown run to the old mall to get a pop refill. I have a kickstand on it now and had to attach my last Rocket Ray temporarily as I haven't finished the light tank yet. With long enough arms I should be able to use a front basket and bottle cage but I was told the rack isn't strong enough for even some small saddlebags


----------



## Sven (Jul 28, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> Took my Higgins on a shakedown run to the old mall to get a pop refill. I have a kickstand on it now and had to attach my last Rocket Ray temporarily as I haven't finished the light tank yet. With long enough arms I should be able to use a front basket and bottle cage but I was told the rack isn't strong enough for even some small saddlebags



As with my Flightliner ,  I find the rear rack is more for decoration, than being practical. You got a cool looking ride, so enjoy.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrg (Jul 28, 2019)

Good riding around SF


----------



## ballooney (Jul 28, 2019)

Pedaled this around SF yesterday with a great group of people. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 28, 2019)

Took a cruise on the Harvard last night to check out "Cruise Night" held once a year in Longmont. People hang out along Main St.(seen in the background) to check out the night long parade! 









Ran into @Balloonoob a short while later and cruised around. The bicycle is a great way to check out all the car clubs that post up in the parking lots.


----------



## sccruiser (Jul 28, 2019)

Yesterday at the Palace of fine arts in San Francisco. With the Rolling Relics.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 28, 2019)

Rolled Colsons with @rustjunkie around the Long Beach swap this morning.




Came home and continued the Colson theme over to breakfast.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 28, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> One magical night every year so long as too many rules aren't broken the year before the city of longmont lifts its "cruising" ban and hot rods and muscle cars from all over flock to the main drag in town.
> 
> View attachment 1037071
> 
> ...



Nice!!! Love that '63 Galaxie


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 28, 2019)

Rode a couple 38s today.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 28, 2019)

36 colson


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 28, 2019)

Rode the 65 stingray too so I could test the new sissy bar i scored today.


----------



## fattyre (Jul 29, 2019)

Storms rollin in.   Fenders might prove to be a wise choice later in the day.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 29, 2019)

Dirt is good.  Embrace it, sleep on it, think about it.   We are all hurtling towards death and will some day return from whence we came.
MInnesota farm below that I spent many years on growing up and learning how to work.   Returning last week had me going back full circle &  thinking hard.   The late 1800's homestead-planted Haileys tree claim in the background is 1/4 mile-square & chock full of mature hardwoods  just waiting for someone to notice.  Some day my friends....some day..



Late ride yesterday on the Ibis.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 29, 2019)

Everyone gets a ride!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 29, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Everyone gets a ride!!
> 
> View attachment 1037929






Soooo, you met my ex-wife?


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 29, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Everyone gets a ride!!
> 
> View attachment 1037929




Alright! I'd like to see a picture thread on getting multi-modal with a classic bike. I think you're the one to do it!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Jul 29, 2019)

Kyrene night ride on the 41 New World.


----------



## mrg (Jul 30, 2019)

Made a couple of side trips on the way home from SF them checked out the car show


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 30, 2019)

Early morning ride into work on the '64 American.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 30, 2019)

My Western Flyer HD rolls like a gyro-scope in the hills of NorCal.
Sat. S.F., and Sun. Marin.
Thanks for the Rides!


----------



## Sven (Jul 30, 2019)

My son and I rode down the road to his doggy daycare job.





Two of the three , as their mommy calls them -"princesses" .



Hot, but good ride.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 30, 2019)

Been putting off replacing my misplaced pedal wrench. Needed it today, so carted my project off to the nearest fix-it station. Then to Walgreens to pick up some bandages (wife crashed on Sun).

1967 Collegiate


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 30, 2019)

1935 Velvet to the beach and then Mom's for hugs.
I'm loved!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 30, 2019)

Took my dog for a few laps around the yard after work today. He loves riding with me.
Hammerhead


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 30, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Took my dog for a few laps around the yard after work today. He loves riding with me.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1038760
> 
> ...



Cool - how do you carry him?


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 30, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Cool - how do you carry him?








I usually carry him. I did pick up a large basket for him,but he's still getting used it. I may try a sling carrier though.
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 30, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 1038881
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Great bike!  
What year is it?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 30, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Great bike!
> What year is it?




I believe it’s a 41
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKPC (Jul 30, 2019)

Out tonight solo for some steady climbing (2k) and then onto the less traveled hand-built to get me back home.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 30, 2019)

To the store for another errand. This time on the ‘32 Simmons Hardware Banner


----------



## robert bell (Jul 30, 2019)

Out with wife in town


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 30, 2019)

I rode my filthy WF over to CM to pick up my check, then in the dirt on the SA River Trail to the bank, then to Tio Flaco's for Awesome tacos.
I have the week off; Life is Good.





This bike has it's own ride; different from the others.
I'm really thankful to get to ride and love it.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 30, 2019)

90 degrees at 10 pm.

Lighting up the street on the 48 Rocket.


----------



## Miq (Jul 30, 2019)

Made it out to Kyrene between monsoon storms on the canal tonight.  It was fun getting pelted with giant raindrops under the purple monsoon night sky.  I kept thinking I was going to get drenched, but I made it back with just damp clothes.  




They were pumping the rain water from storms earlier today into the canal and it was shooting up into the air like a small geyser.  Night phone pics are always so bizarre with the lack of colors.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 31, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> I believe it’s a 41
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Cool! Thanks! Love the color.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 31, 2019)

Today I rode the 1938 Rustjunkie Tiki twin-bar 40 miles.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKPC (Jul 31, 2019)

I don't ride this bike very often, but when I do it is usually raining!   Not sure of the year.  Rode down to the P.O.  Fenders and tank are not original to the bike and come from an earlier Thorne.  This particular bike I picked up in West Texas in 1980...Dalhart TX to be exact...


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 31, 2019)

101f today, great riding weather.  


The 29 Westfield doesn't mind the heat.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 31, 2019)

Sllooww burn!

















INNOCENTI RIDE! That's a brit mini in Italian disguise...and the driver likes to run thru the gears hang on!!


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 31, 2019)

SKPC said:


> I don't ride this bike very often, but when I do it is usually raining!   Not sure of the year.  Rode down to the P.O.  Fenders and tank are not original to the bike and come from an earlier Thorne.  This particular bike I picked up in West Texas in 1980...Dalhart TX to be exact...
> View attachment 1039442
> View attachment 1039451
> 
> ...




Love this!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 31, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Just small heavy actions hot$$
> 
> View attachment 1039513
> 
> ...


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 31, 2019)

It's amazing how fast this bike is. 

I had a cricket hit me in the chest just now, felt like getting hit with a rock.


----------



## Miq (Jul 31, 2019)

Another night ride out to Kyrene.  Got an OK pic of a Great Blue Heron that fishes at night on the canal.  He usually bails when I try to get close enough for a night pic.  Looks like a pterodactyl when his giant wings float through the air.  He was flying next to me, above the canal, before he landed in front of me for this pic.  Giant elegant bird.







1941 BFG New World


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 31, 2019)

Miq said:


> Another night ride out to Kyrene.  Got an OK pic of a Great Blue Heron that fishes at night on the canal.  He usually bails when I try to get close enough for a night pic.  Looks like a pterodactyl when his giant wings float through the air.  He was flying next to me, above the canal, before he landed in front of me for this pic.  Giant elegant bird.View attachment 1039588
> View attachment 1039597
> 
> 1941 BFG New World




That probably wasn't unnerving like getting dive bombed by a huge Owl while walking your little dog down the street.   Cool shot!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 1, 2019)

K96 Bike-path 12.28 miles with 20mph wind and intermittent showers. Trek District 8 was my rider, this thing is a responsive little hot rod. I’ve put 914 miles on it so far.


 

 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 1, 2019)

Morning Light ride WF HD; Light For All!



Look close, there's a fishing rod in my bag; found early sticking out of a trash can.


----------



## fattyre (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 1, 2019)

Took my custom '79 Schwinn Panther to Longmont Bike Night last night and had 88 riders. Theme was '80's so threw on a Van Halen t-shirt. Too busy chatting to take a lot of pics. And the couple I took were apparently done as gif.....
I'm a knucklehead!


----------



## Sven (Aug 1, 2019)

Back out on the TNT on my '55 this morning. Wade and I rode about 12 miles, before the heat.





Later today.....I took my '72 Varsity for a road test around the neighborhood, after I changed out the touring handlebars for the dropbars. Don't  really know why, but I did.



Good Rides !


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 1, 2019)

Sven said:


> Back out on the TNT on my '55 this morning. Wade and I rode about 12 miles, before the heat.
> View attachment 1039793View attachment 1039794
> Later today.....I took my '72 Varsity for a road test around the neighborhood, after I changed out the touring handlebars for the dropbars. Don't  really know why, but I did.
> View attachment 1039795
> Good Rides !




I didn't know teacup Bigfoots like Schwinns.
I see him peeking around the corner to get a look!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 1, 2019)

WF HD with some bike buddies.
The ride is always far better than any pics we post.
There are some OC Beach Ride threads in Events section; if a member gets out this way, post a time, Let's Ride!













@cyclingday @lounging


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 1, 2019)

fattyre said:


> View attachment 1039757





tripple3 said:


> WF HD with some bike buddies.
> The ride is always far better than any pics we post.
> There are some OC Beach Ride threads in Events section; if a member gets out this way, post a time, Let's Ride!
> View attachment 1039828View attachment 1039829View attachment 1039830View attachment 1039831View attachment 1039832View attachment 1039833
> @cyclingday @lounging





Looks like a great way to spend the day off!!  What happened with the fishing pole you found this morning?


----------



## friendofthedevil (Aug 1, 2019)

Oh, where have you been, my blue-eyed son? 






It's a hard rain's a-gonna fall.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 1, 2019)

Another day of errands. Three short trips, all on the ‘32 Simmons. On the final one, I actually parked in designated bike parking like a responsible person




Oh, and little by little, I’ve been tending to what’s left of the paint with 0000 and WD.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 1, 2019)

90 at 9pm ride on the 1929 Westfield Roadster.  Also got a cool new pool float, it's big, 5'x6'6". Then again,  everything is bigger in Texas.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 1, 2019)

Felt lazy and didn't want to get on the bike tonight but rode anyway.  About 2200ft of climbing and 2 hrs ride time.  Off my game a bit, but was still able to sucker-punch some hotshot millennial chicks into trying to catch me on the climb.   Stayed just out of reach though while forcing the pace....old guys rule.   Beautiful out tonight.  Lots of pics on the way back down.  Rode the Ibis today.   Enjoy your rides all.



















This is the one of the Silver King Mine structures at 8000 feet elevation. The George Hearst family of the Hearst Castle fame started the Ontario Mine in the late 1800's producing $50 million in silver, which financed their families California Castle on the Central Coast.       *https://historicparkcityutah.com/news/park-citys-history*



The "Bonanza Mine" buildings nearby...


----------



## Cycleology (Aug 1, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> *Yesterday*
> 
> WE went on a ride. My wife went with me for a 20+ mile cruise with several stops along the way.
> Im riding 36 Electric with locking truss fork, OG black and Ivory b/c fenders, awesome rack I bought from Scott(Thanks again),best T.10 pedals, rebuilt triple drop rims, skip tooth 22 to 10 ratio(easy cruiser), fender bomb,...I could go on...
> ...



That is a larger than normal sprocket on the back of that green Raleigh???


----------



## Miq (Aug 1, 2019)

@SKPC Great pics!  Glad you made the ride.

Another night ride on the 41 New World.  Quiet night.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 2, 2019)

Miq said:


> @SKPC Great pics!  Glad you made the ride.
> 
> Another night ride on the 41 New World.
> 
> Sweet


----------



## Sven (Aug 2, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Felt lazy and didn't want to get on the bike tonight but rode anyway.  About 2200ft of climbing and 2 hrs ride time.  Off my game a bit, but was still able to sucker-punch some hotshot millennial chicks into trying to catch me on the climb.   Stayed just out of reach though while forcing the pace....old guys rule.   Beautiful out tonight.  Lots of pics on the way back down.  Rode the Ibis today.   Enjoy your rides all.
> View attachment 1039911
> 
> View attachment 1039912
> ...



 So....You felt lazy, didn't want to ride, but did. You crush the young competition in a 2200 ft climb in a time approximate of 2 hours. That equals an average of 18.33 ft of climb per minute. WOW....I wonder what you would do,  full of piss and vinegar? 
Anyway great job. The history of Park City was very interesting. THX


----------



## Sven (Aug 2, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I didn't know teacup Bigfoots like Schwinns.
> I see him peeking around the corner to get a look!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 2, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Looks like a great way to spend the day off!!  What happened with the fishing pole you found this morning?



Someone said it looks like I'm trolling; I still have it.







Cycleology said:


> That is a larger than normal sprocket on the back of that green Raleigh???



Yes! 22 tooth rear cog makes the ride easier; like newer bikes.
She is still riding the same gear on her 1959 Western Flyer; like a champ!



A fresh Mt. Tam finisher with local legends @fat tire trader  Loren, & @tryder


----------



## Hobo Bill (Aug 2, 2019)

Just stopped by for a pix...and a bowl of cherries .....eh!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 2, 2019)

Early solo morning light ride on '42 Elgin Tiki Cruiser on this Fenderless Friday.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 2, 2019)

Another errand. Too lazy to pull out the Collegiate and hook up trailer. So I improvised with the bike already in driveway after running out of fuel while power washing deck.
‘32 Simmons


----------



## Sven (Aug 2, 2019)

I took my '72 Varsity , which I switched the tour handlebars set up for the dropbars for a maiden trail ride today.



Storms last night left all kinds of debris on trail. I moved a lot of limbs and stuff off the trail. 




The end of the line today


And no good deed goes unpunished 


A good ride none the less.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 2, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Another errand. Too lazy to pull out the Collegiate and hook up trailer. So I improvised with the bike already in driveway after running out of fuel while power washing deck.
> ‘32 Simmons
> 
> View attachment 1040173



Now you made sure to remove the strapping, set it on the ground to fill, fill, then put back on the bike with said strapping for safety reasons. Right? LOL.


----------



## Sven (Aug 2, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Another errand. Too lazy to pull out the Collegiate and hook up trailer. So I improvised with the bike already in driveway after running out of fuel while power washing deck.
> ‘32 Simmons





And I'm sure you had the correct placard displayed somewhere on your bike..
I'm sure the fumes made for a great ride.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 2, 2019)

Sven said:


> So....You felt lazy, didn't want to ride, but did. You crush the young competition in a 2200 ft climb in a time approximate of 2 hours. That equals an average of 18.33 ft of climb per minute. WOW....I wonder what you would do,  full of piss and vinegar?
> Anyway great job. The history of Park City was very interesting. THX



Yes Sven, but I am already full of Piss & Vinegar.  Advanced age does that to us. To be honest, these speedy gals caught me on the last 500 vertical to the top, not the entire 2200 feet.   I was at 65% heart rate and then heard and saw them coming so ramped it up and dusted them.  This particular climb to the summit takes me typically 1.25 hours, so you climb a bit faster than your calculations.   The balance of time is spent descending, which is the real reward at the end of the climbs. A strong "average" pace with that kind of climbing and ride duration is around 7+mph up and down.  A really fast death pace can go up to 7.8 to 8+mph average. which is race pace.  Mid-year the legs stop hurting and it becomes a mental thing. I love to climb, and I will always embrace it as it is half of the sport.  You climb for the reward, the down. It also sets you apart from the lift-serviced riders(increasing daily) and the now electrified/motorized MTB's that currently are threatening our communities trail system and lifestyle.  It is quickly becoming a problem here and we are struggling with how to regulate them.  Electric bikes are great, but belong on pavement for the most part.  I live in paradise, so when I am down or feeling bad or sorta lazy I just pull myself up from the bootstraps, quit complaining and go ride. I eventually felt better 1/2 way up.  Still hanging at 62 yrs of age and very proud of it.     If any Cabers are travelling through the area, PM me and I can tour you around and/or provide a custom designed ride to match your style and capabilities.    All comers welcome:   Ride on mates!   skpc
One more pic from last night.


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 2, 2019)

Just a short trip to lunch and back today. New to me 1954 Schwinn Leader


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 2, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Yes Sven, but I am already full of Piss & Vinegar.  Advanced age does that to us. To be honest, these speedy gals caught me on the last 500 vertical to the top, not the entire 2200 feet.   I was at 65% heart rate and then heard and saw them coming so ramped it up and dusted them.  This particular climb to the summit takes me typically 1.25 hours, so you climb a bit faster than your calculations.   The balance of time is spent descending, which is the real reward at the end of the climbs. A strong "average" pace with that kind of climbing and ride duration is around 7+mph up and down.  A really fast death pace can go up to 7.8 to 8+mph average. which is race pace.  Mid-year the legs stop hurting and it becomes a mental thing. I love to climb, and I will always embrace it as it is half of the sport.  You climb for the reward, the down. It also sets you apart from the lift-serviced riders(increasing daily) and the now electrified/motorized MTB's that currently are threatening our communities trail system and lifestyle.  It is quickly becoming a problem here and we are struggling with how to regulate them.  Electric bikes are great, but belong on pavement for the most part.  I live in paradise, so when I am down or feeling bad or sorta lazy I just pull myself up from the bootstraps, quit complaining and go ride. I eventually felt better 1/2 way up.  Still hanging at 62 yrs of age and very proud of it.     If any Cabers are travelling through the area, PM me and I can tour you around and/or provide a custom designed ride to match your style and capabilities.    All comers welcome:   Ride on mates!   skpc
> One more pic from last night.
> View attachment 1040178




I couldn't agree more, Pete. Climbing is the best part of riding as far as I'm concerned. Especially on a mountain bike. (And you're in shape.) Races are won on the climbs! Personally, it's akin to a runners high. Once you get in rhythm with your cadence and breathing climbing is a blast and it's fun snapping the
legs off youngsters.  







(Disclaimer: I would not try this right now due to my job keeping me off the bike the past few years. But I'm getting back little by little.)


----------



## SKPC (Aug 2, 2019)

For sure!^^^^


----------



## Miq (Aug 3, 2019)

Late night with Kyrene on the 41 New World.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 3, 2019)

Rode the dogs around the yard for awhile. Then to the arch for sunset. Beautiful evening for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 3, 2019)

OMG,Like looking in the mirror,lol. Yorkie? I have a 14 year old. Loves riding around. Where's the arch?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sven (Aug 3, 2019)

A ride on "Baby Blue", early this morning. 



The trail is in  lot better shape than yesterday. 

 Good Job.Park Maintenance. 



Good Ride!


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 3, 2019)

Yes two Yorkies, one 4 1/2 lbs other 10 lbs. The arch is in Tilton NH.
Hammerhead


PCHiggin said:


> OMG,Like looking in the mirror,lol. Yorkie? I have a 14 year old. Loves riding around. Where's the arch?


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 3, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> OMG,Like looking in the mirror,lol. Yorkie? I have a 14 year old. Loves riding around. Where's the arch?



I see the arch on the bricks. Gotta get the sunset in the picture.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 3, 2019)

Morning light ride on 1935 Velvet down to the Wedge; then to CM to get my check.
I rode the dirt side of the river trail back to the sub-station.
My mirror bracket broke from vibration and fell on the asphalt; the mirror didn't break.
Fun ride.


----------



## Chuck S (Aug 3, 2019)

Took my new Raleigh Preston for the first ride. 20 miles, awesome bike, I like it.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 3, 2019)

1936 Clipper for a bit around the neighborhood.
A beautiful day for a ride and an ice cream sandwich.
I love the look of CWC's DBR.



This odometer is still clicking at over 3225 miles; dig that.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 3, 2019)

Tonight's sunset ride from the golf course to School St. Even caught the waxing crescent Moon. Then around the neighborhood a few times. Beautiful evening for a ride.
Hammerhead.


----------



## fattyre (Aug 3, 2019)

Well I usually try to keep it simple, but I just had too much vintage fun today-

Rode the Roadster out to our local trails today and helped a buddy with a demo bike event.  I had no intensions to but....

   It's race weekend and new this year was a short track race.   Figured why not and gave it a whirl.  Entered the novice class thinking my bike would be a handicap against disc brakes and suspension and all that.   Started at the back of the field with a mellow mindset but at the first turn of the race nearly the entire field (about 20) took a wrong turn right before a fast flat, putting me in third while making a HUGE gap.   I couldn't believe it.  The race was only in the first minute and I was practically in the lead.   On a bike from 1937...  With a coaster brake...   And slick tires...  On dusty & slippery trails...   The two ahead of me quickly wore out making overtaking easy work within the first lap.  The race was four one mile long loops, so I just went all out never stop pedaling & hoping to keep a gap for as long as I could. Things were going well until the last lap.  I cased a rock hard & dented my rim causing a slow leak with about a half mile to go.  Ran out of air near the finish and two were able to pass me putting me in third across the line.  In short races it's so hard to recover from mistakes, and I can't believe how it played out!


Sorry Roadster..., I'm never riding you like that again, your to pretty and you don't deserve that kind of abuse.  That rim ain't cheap and I also bent my seat post.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 3, 2019)

So way cool. *Way to represent fattyre!*    Yeeeeehaaaaaawwwww!~~~~~~   Excellent job, too bad about that rim & post. Can you say...………. "vintage"?


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 3, 2019)

50 panther this morning


----------



## modelcarjedi (Aug 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 3, 2019)

Oh boy great days great summer adding it up!


----------



## Miq (Aug 3, 2019)

@fattyre Sweet race story and pics!!  Congrats!

@Krakatoa Great looking trail ride to the shore!  Nice.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 4, 2019)

Late night ride with @Vintage Paintworx  and @fordmike65 .  Beer, fancy nachos, karaoke night, bar fights... always a good time in Monrovia


----------



## Sven (Aug 4, 2019)

Got out for a early start on the TNT. Mission to ride from one end to the other and return .



End of the south portion



A rainbow in the distance...



The end of the north end



A little rain must fall





Great ride. 23.6 miles in about 2 Hrs 10 minutes .


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 4, 2019)

Hooked up a brother with a rider and cruised Waxhaw!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 4, 2019)

Took part of the flock to the park yesterday, they had fun!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 4, 2019)

Late night ride downtown.


----------



## Speed King (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 4, 2019)

Out to the Collinsville, CT farmers market for brunch and to pick up greens for the week. My wife, who just began riding this year (never got off training wheels as a kid) wiped out pretty bad last week coming home from same ride. Pretty scraped up, and trashed a new $100 helmet (which did its job perfectly). Anyway, I didn’t have any expectations on when she’d return to riding, but one week later, it was her idea to go. I’m pretty happy about that! 
 1967 Collegiate with trailer, and a modern beach cruiser.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Decided I needed a little exercise today so took out the 2005ish Colnago C50. I got this bike from @STRADALITE about two years ago and ashamedly have not ridden it near as much as it deserves. Full Campy Record and while dated by todays standards this is still a pretty nice ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## SKPC (Aug 4, 2019)

Shelby today.  Around town at the Arts Festival and down to the LBS-White Pine Touring......


My buddy Hank working hard cleaning up rentals..



Visited and said hi to my "other" Shelby hanging just out of reach of the public.   All OG Bananarama.(I do have the correct T-rods and also the Tank to Conduit fitting) My pride & joy.







And of course way too expensive MTB's for sale.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 4, 2019)

Took the Arrow for a ride today.


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Aug 4, 2019)

Rode out to Catalina St. Park before the heat.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 4, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> I didn’t have any expectations on when she’d return to riding, but one week later, it was her idea to go. I’m pretty happy about that!



Great news! Good choices on both sides.
Helmets are easily replaced.
I got hit with 24 hour tummy bug yesterday, have been laying around since it reversed everything.
Riding my Western Flyer out the driveway this afternoon brought the smile back to my face.
I feel like i'm getting away with something; grown men shouldn't be that happy, while riding my bike.
Dirt roads are pilin' up on forward facing struts.
See, there's an example; I should be maintaining, instead I choose to ride it anyway.


----------



## Brutuskend (Aug 4, 2019)

My Elgin's first trip to the deli.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Aug 4, 2019)

Drwizzletooth said:


> Rode out to Catalina St. Park before the heat.View attachment 1041335
> 
> View attachment 1041336
> 
> ...



Stunning!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 4, 2019)

Rolled the '36 Colson on an impromptu Brewery ride with @Vintage Paintworx last night, later joined by @Velocipedist Co.  Started at home with an Old Rasputin, then rolled out for 1 fresh brew at every brewery in town. What a blast! Thinking of setting up another and inviting all the 2-wheeled locals to join us.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 4, 2019)

Short Happy Hour ride on the trusty Colson and beautiful ladies Shelby Western Flyer.


----------



## Miq (Aug 4, 2019)

@Drwizzletooth You had to be up pretty early to beat the heat today.  Great pics!






Hot solitude darting through the shadows on the canal to Kyrene tonight.  41 BFG New World.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 5, 2019)

Took the fresh find up the sidewalk and back.it will be up for grabs after I go through it and make it ride.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 5, 2019)

K96 Bike Pathway again. 13.72 miles, lots of Turkeys today. 

 

 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Aug 5, 2019)

Took the '79 out this morning . I replaced the quill stem with an extra long one. A whole lot more confortable.



Stopped by the market for peaches and cherry tomatoes. 



Good ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 5, 2019)

1935 Velvet deLuxe morning light ride to the Wedge, water tower, Wedge, then dirt side of the trail back home.
I feel much better today; 50 miles, countless smiles.









That is a dust cloud at HB Pier, where they are demoing the VANS US OPEN set-up; 'till next year.:eek:


----------



## hm. (Aug 5, 2019)

80 cruiser 5 down to the post office on michigan ave.






Then jumped on the whittier greenway trail at painter ave. and rode down to the start at pioneer blvd.







over the bridge at 5 points



you can see the old car wash under construction



nice warm sunny day



.. then down to the end at mills ave.



and back to the house



.. great ride!


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 5, 2019)

Pierce Racer.


----------



## crazyhawk (Aug 5, 2019)

Took my '57 Phantom out for a ride, but looming T-storm cut it short.....darn


----------



## SKPC (Aug 5, 2019)

My buddy Chip and I got out late and rode the mtb's


----------



## Miq (Aug 5, 2019)

Night ride in the crazy monsoon crosswinds. It was so strong it would make my spokes howl every once in a while. Just glad I didn’t have to push straight into it either way. 

 
1941 New World.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 5, 2019)

Ok this thing moves... Faster than I can go at the moment. Doesn't feel like it is going to fall apart under me. I normally roll at more of a cruising speed    tonight i pushed it harder the whole way home and it felt great. I will need to start going for longer straighter rides at a pace somewhere in between and work my way farther and faster. And with brighter lights for dark roads. Maybe a mirror. 70s rock is best for fast rides. Good rhythm. I decided. Ride safe everyone!!


----------



## mrg (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Aug 6, 2019)

ERROR?


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 6, 2019)

mrg said:


> ERROR?



I dunno i see the tri five pic and the other two. Nice bike too! The older i get the older the cars i like. I'll stop at the 30s.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 6, 2019)

Miq said:


> Night ride in the crazy monsoon crosswinds. It was so strong it would make my spokes howl every once in a while. Just glad I didn’t have to push straight into it either way. View attachment 1042182
> 1941 New World.




If I scroll down and cut out the backdrop, it looks like that 41 is on the Moon.  :eek:


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 6, 2019)

Rode the '57 Deluxe Hornet to work from the parking area yesterday morning. A nice crisp cool ride. Then rode around the neighborhood a few times when I got home
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 6, 2019)

Sunrise ride on the Pierce BR Amateur Sprint Racer, now off to work in the big city.
















I really like how this photo came out, no filter.    Actually it's not that bad out in the morning, it was only 80f.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 6, 2019)

Wiped down the 52 hornet and rolled through the hood.ill be greasing stuff and takin pics to post in for sale this week.if I didnt have my panther, I'd keep this one.


----------



## Sven (Aug 6, 2019)

Took the Flightliner for a 13 mile morning ride.



.....going so fast my spokes were bending... LOL





Good Ride.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 6, 2019)

Virtue Ortho with faux Pedersen geometry. 
12,01 miles K96 Bike Pathway. 83 degrees, 70% humidity. 


 

 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 6, 2019)

Rode the '61 Deluxe Hornet into work today. Nice cool ride at 4:45 AM. 60 degrees. Not so cool on the ride back. 85 degrees
Hammerhead


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 6, 2019)

Took a lunch ride today on my 1952 Meteor.

All original except the tires and the Panther tank


----------



## Bozman (Aug 6, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> What type of saddle are you using and is it comfortable?



I'm using one of those eBay Chinese made saddles. Its actually pretty comfortable and value priced. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2019)

I left early on 1938 Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar.
The same route as yesterday; but a bit farther for the Tacos today.







I went about 4 miles barefoot; memories.....


----------



## John G04 (Aug 6, 2019)

Finally after nearly 2 weeks I can ride again after breaking my hand, I’ve decided i’m not gonna do that anymore because I can’t ride. Took the good old 38 henderson


----------



## Miq (Aug 7, 2019)

Quiet ride to Kyrene tonight.  



1941 New World


----------



## Miq (Aug 7, 2019)

..


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 7, 2019)

It was 100 freakin' degrees again and no Rexall soda fountain so none.

PS That's 38 freakin' degrees for those outside the US.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 7, 2019)

Took the 65 for a spin after I put the new bars on it.next to my wife's all og murray wildcat


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 7, 2019)

^^^^ Sweet bikes and Caddy  ^^^^
Hammerhead
@birdzgarage


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 7, 2019)

Rode the dog's bike around the yard yesterday. He's getting used to it and liking it.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 7, 2019)

Morning light ride on 1940 WF HD; still riding dirty but _SMOOTH._
I met @Cory out on the trail; thanks for the ride.









There's some crazy coincidences to where I get to ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 7, 2019)

A couple friends showed up to go for a ride.
@lounging rode DELMAR, I rode WF HD, and Marty @cyclingday rode a 1938 Schwinn Paramount Sports Tourist :eek:
A great time as usual.











WOW again IT'S-IT Factory Flavors Cappuccino, Strawberry, and Green Tea finished off the ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 7, 2019)

96f and 52% humidity at almost 9pm.

Not going to lie, it's pretty warm.

Night moves on the Pierce.


----------



## Miq (Aug 7, 2019)

Night ride to Gilbert on the canal. 






1941 Schwinn New World


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 8, 2019)

@Miq  Time sure has changed ole Gilbert. Back in the late 60's we didn't even call Gilbert a town.  lol  Down town Gilbert was maybe a block and a half long and the _vaqueros_ would hang out in front of the stores on the weekends. It was funny to see the old pole style horse tie ups along the street in front of the old stores.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 8, 2019)

Morning run on a killer 60 wasp this morning!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 8, 2019)

1936 Electric about 20 miles.
Pedal power only.


----------



## Sven (Aug 8, 2019)

Took the Varsity out for a ride on the TNT.



Then came home and gave her a bath and a _White Lightning  _chain treatment. 


Good Ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 8, 2019)

Still stupid hot and humid.

They miniature horses were grazing in their pasture though. 

Then on the way home my crank lock nut came off, so roadside repair without tools, yippee.   The best part was I found a Mongoose hybrid in a trash pile that I will get back together for my second oldest grandson.  He has outgrown his 20" Trek and wants a bigger bike.  It's got potential.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 8, 2019)

Still work in progress. So I  rode it at the park a few laps.

The quads  got a good workout.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 8, 2019)

Elgin roadster in the flats today.  A bike worth riding.  Not surprising that it may be the favorite long-distance pavement rider in my stable.  More on that later......



Shout out to the hot-temperature riders who get out on the bikes in difficult conditions/nightime. Not easy or comfortable, that's for sure.  @piercer_99 @birdzgarage @Miq & others I may have missed..


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 8, 2019)

James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 8, 2019)

I put 25 miles on this Panther today...


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 8, 2019)

Rode to the beach tonight, Santa Cruz


----------



## Miq (Aug 8, 2019)

@1817cent Nice ride on a nice bike!

@PlasticNerd ^^^^

Philthy came down for a night ride to Kyrene with me.  He was rolling on his 90s Cannondale as usual.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 9, 2019)

The animals were out tonight. Took this old rig up to 25 mph. It didn't like it. Lol.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 9, 2019)

Early morning ride into work on my ,57 Deluxe Hornet. Nice crisp air, supposed to HHH today. Nice short ride though.
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Aug 9, 2019)

I thought I'd do some "Night Stalker" action like @Miq does. Actually it was early morning,  but still dark at 0530 hrs








56
Gotta love southern Maryland...6:20 in the morning and the liquor store is open. Got another Gatorade



Its 6:50, the line of cars are people waiting to get into the estate sale , that starts at 10.



36.2 miles and 3.5 hours later back where I started


Great Ride


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2019)

Sven said:


> 36.2 miles and 3.5 hours later back where I started



Nice! Way to go and get out there early. @Sven 
I went just over 30 miles this morning too; on Velvet, 1935 Huffman.
Good times!


----------



## Sven (Aug 9, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Nice! Way to go and get out there early. @Sven
> I went just over 30 miles this morning too; on Velvet, 1935 Huffman.
> Good times!



Thanks....Great job on your 30 mile ride this morning as well.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 9, 2019)

I finally think I have something for the Fenderless Fridays thread (and it's Friday), only to discover it's locked.

Anyway, presenting my pre-war Hawthorne Duralium:









I did ride it about town a bit, but it's a leaner, so I didn't stop for any pics. I can't take credit for the build (bought from a fellow Caber), but it's exactly what I've been wanting in an SK for over a year now. Aside from the red block pedals and grips (which I may or may not change to black), it's what I have been wanting to do. I probably paid more than I could get for it, but less than it would cost me to replicate, so I'm happy. At first I wasn't sure if this filled any need for me, (other than being super clean), but I'm realizing it's the only bike I have where I prefer to take it easy. The gearing, balloon tires, and seating position give it such a relaxed attitude. I had thoughts of switching to a multi-speed hub, but I think that might ruin the vibe.  Plus I don't want to clutter it. Maybe a kickback to help going up steep hills with the trailer. But that's for next year. Anyway, I'm off for the greenway .


----------



## Speed King (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## hotrod (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> Maybe include a description of the bike and the trip?



Please tell us something.
This afternoon I took off again to do the 40 mile OC Beach Ride loop; on '40 WF HD.
I had a great time, the whole time.
I didn't stop except to drink out of the drinking fountains, and on the bridge to inhale ocean air.
Wedge to Water tower and home.
I pick the same pathway over and over because it's great and I love it.






Several CABErs have done this ride now with me, but somehow I always seem to have the Most Fun!
All are welcome, come on out and ride. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/o-c-weekly-mid-week-beach-ride.88749/


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 9, 2019)

Rode my modified Trek R200 today with understeer. Had fun avoiding death at every corner


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 9, 2019)

The mountain Cadillac this morning


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 9, 2019)

Replaced the siding on the east elevation of the second floor of my house,  barely had the energy for a mile ride. Winter is coming.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 9, 2019)

Well it cooled down a notch or two, so I went for a longer ride, after a couple cold Gatorade's.

Also, that hybrid I rescued from the trash yesterday had a nice Pletscher two leg center stand,  so I put it on the Pierce BR Amateur Sprint Racer,  so I don't have to lean it on something to keep it upright.

I have thought about getting one of these stands for years, it works very well. If you are thinking about one, I highly recommend them.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 9, 2019)

_*Hawthorne Flyer  *_ 40mi at a good clip..  This particular bike I built a couple years ago. Late 20's OG paint frame/re-chromed headset cups. I have the original 28" fork & truss rods.  It can be ridden hard, is fairly high-performance on smooth pavement and a real joy to pedal.   The fork takes the chatter out if it gets rough or bumpy.  Fast machine.







These bikes I build and ride start from Orphaned frames/forks. Never from a being-parted-out bike(yet). I look at it like recycling.  Besides, it brings them back.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 9, 2019)

I agree with you about the heat!! Didn't bother to look at the temps. Mid- upper 90's on the front range of Colorado with the monsoon rolling in off the Rocky Mtns. to boost the humidity through the statosphere is no fun!! (We complain when humidity hits double digits by the way)
So I took my '39 Westfield to get an ice crem cone at Scrumptious. ￼



Also to celebrate being Friday and finally ending up with something found while riding this bike for Longmont Bike Night on Wednesday. Too busy engaged in conversation to take pics during the ride but saw a handle bar sticking out of a dumpster in a guys driveway.






But I'll share more on this on Sunday.......


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 9, 2019)

SKPC said:


> _*Hawthorne Flyer  *_ 40mi at a good clip..  This particular bike I built a couple years ago. Late 20's OG paint frame/re-chromed headset cups. I have the original 28" fork & truss rods.  It can be ridden hard, is fairly high-performance on smooth pavement and a real joy to pedal.   The fork takes the chatter out if it gets rough or bumpy.  Fast machine.
> View attachment 1044214
> 
> View attachment 1044215
> ...





You have some great bikes that look like they want to be ridden hard!! This is one of my favorites of your builds. Begs to be ridden fast!!


----------



## Miq (Aug 9, 2019)

@SKPC I’m a fan of the Hawthorne too.  That bike is sick and I like the color changing corroded patches.  

The temp was low enough that I could catch the sunset again tonight.  Glad I did, it was pretty sweet.  There were a bunch of towering cumulus clouds at the horizon casting shadows from the setting sun on the higher altitude clouds.  Looked like stripes or cloud shadow puppets.









Jupiter Close to the moon was cool too.



41 New World


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 10, 2019)

Another late night cruise. Seen this hardtail and thought it was sweet. Can't afford the five hundo for new brakes and rear tire for my sporty so I carry on pedaling through the night and settling for 4 wheels during the day.  First world problems.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 10, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> Finished this Snyder Motobike bike up late yesterday. I got the frame from a friend, badly cratered headtube, primered. Popped the cups out and the tube was still good, so cleaned and polished the frame with steel wool, flitz, finished with wax. Assembled from orphan parts around the shop, recovered the seat, headbadge screws are broken off in the headtube, so I slapped a badge I made onto it with some 3m tape. Rims from Dan, stainless double-butted spokes, 1930s ND D with resurfaced discs and new bearings, NOS Atom aluminum front hub, Columbia Superb tires, NOS stainless fenders, grips from rideahiggins. Just took it a few blocks to Troy Donuts for a snack. Rides great, but brake was squealing like Mike's tires at 5pm on a Friday.
> Gave it a few hard brakes and now it's nice and quiet, stops on a dime
> 
> View attachment 575337
> ...



Stupid cool man. You still got it?


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 10, 2019)

Seems some of your favorite loved ones always rise to the surface!


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 10, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Another late night cruise. Seen this hardtail and thought it was sweet. Can't afford the five hundo for new brakes and rear tire for my sporty so I carry on pedaling through the night and settling for 4 wheels during the day.  First world problems.
> 
> View attachment 1044313
> 
> View attachment 1044314




I think we need a "let's see your Sportster" thread.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 10, 2019)

Beautiful night at the Outsiders car cruise in St. Charles last night. Great turnout with some sweet  cars! The 55 Straightbar got a lot of attention.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 10, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I agree with you about the heat!! Didn't bother to look at the temps. Mid- upper 90's on the front range of Colorado with the monsoon rolling in off the Rocky Mtns. to boost the humidity through the statosphere is no fun!! (We complain when humidity hits double digits by the way)
> So I took my '39 Westfield to get an ice crem cone at Scrumptious. ￼
> View attachment 1044222
> Also to celebrate being Friday and finally ending up with something found while riding this bike for Longmont Bike Night on Wednesday. Too busy engaged in conversation to take pics during the ride but saw a handle bar sticking out of a dumpster in a guys driveway.
> ...



Y'all have some quality trash up there.


----------



## pedalpower17 (Aug 10, 2019)

Became happy owner of this 47 Zephyr in May and just finished the overhaul/cleanup.  This morning, a slow test cruise around the neighborhood.  Got my wife and son to commit to an after dark ride tonight to put the Delta to good use!


----------



## Nashman (Aug 10, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Rode the 38 Rollfast. Love the un-effed with look of this bike.View attachment 1030380
> 
> View attachment 1030381
> 
> ...



That is SOOOOOOOOO.......Nice.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 10, 2019)

Out in the hills on the 47 klunker.i think it's kinda funny that the hardcore mtb guys drive to the trail heads.they kinda trip when they realize I do one big loop from my house to the hills and back.15 to 20 miles sometimes.no biggie normally but over half of it is serious climbing and dirt trails.and no biggie on a modern mtb.i have both.its a way better workout and alot more fun on a vintage 50 lb rigid with crap brakes.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 10, 2019)

crazyhawk said:


> First time out on an Elgin I just bought.  Rides great except the Sears Allstate tires are slowing it down a bit I think.View attachment 1032543



Yeah, I love those tires, had some on my JC Higgins Colorflow, but the drag is a drag. Like pulling a couple of sandbags or pedaling thru quicksand. John's higher pressure repro chaintreads solved that.


----------



## Manhrs (Aug 10, 2019)

I drove from AZ where it was 105 degrees to Lancaster CA . I picked up this 52 Hornet and this 59 Wasp from Bird . By the evening I was riding the Boardwalk at Huntington Beach with a cool 70 degrees . I couldn’t ask for a better day . The CABE made this possible.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 10, 2019)

pedalpower17 said:


> Became happy owner of this 47 Zephyr in May and just finished the overhaul/cleanup.  This morning, a slow test cruise around the neighborhood.  Got my wife and son to commit to an after dark ride tonight to put the Delta to good use!
> 
> View attachment 1044373



It came out great!


----------



## Nashman (Aug 10, 2019)

Put the stock forks ( had factory NOS chrome on before) on the Red Phantom, threw some red blocks on the stock pedals, then went for a rip around the hood. Got the generator and headlight and Sputnik tail light on the '67 CCM Centennial bike too. Then tucked part of the herd in for the night.


----------



## Sven (Aug 10, 2019)

Rode the '55 Vette today to run some errands. Needed the milk crate to haul stuff both to and from the Amish Market.






Caught up with Wade and did our 12 mile tour.





Have you ever had the feeling that you were being watched?


Brought home some "Ho-Ho" cookies from the market. 


Great ride


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 10, 2019)

Sven said:


> Rode the '55 Vette today to run some errands. Needed the milk crate to haul stuff both to and from the Amish Market.
> View attachment 1044433
> View attachment 1044435
> Caught up with Wade and did our 12 mile tour.View attachment 1044452
> ...



Like deja vu - I've done the milk crate thing with my '55 Vette also, but I don't have a rear rack, so on the front. Kind of messes with the steering when you put a bunch of weight in there. I love seeing bikes used for utility, and general living!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 10, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Beautiful night at the Outsiders car cruise in St. Charles last night. Great turnout with some sweet  cars! The 55 Straightbar got a lot of attention.View attachment 1044325
> View attachment 1044322
> 
> View attachment 1044323
> ...



Looks like that Ford coupe eats Volkswagens for dinner.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 10, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Y'all have some quality trash up there.



I'll say. The man is lucky.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 10, 2019)

At   Car show today in  BlueAsh Ohio suburb of Cincinnati. Rode the 52 straight bar Hornet,,, got some great compliments on it. Weather was perfect 82 degrees


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 10, 2019)

Took the Duralium out on a strictly pleasure ride. About 13 miles. Not very far, but it was cut short (more on that below). This time I stopped for a few pics.
























On the way back I got a flat, and it was my own dumb fault. I had the brilliant idea to true the rear wheel in the frame, with tire mounted, as it's running very little clearance between the stays, with the 26" conversion. I don't do a lot of truing, but enough to know better. But yesterday I apparently didn't, and had at least one protruding spoke. Amateur. Lesson learned.


----------



## Pauliemon (Aug 10, 2019)

Blue Collar, Nigel.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2019)

1937 Dayton Super Streamline


----------



## SKPC (Aug 10, 2019)

Got 60mi in today on the Hawthorne.  Bumped into cyclingday and tripp3 down at the wedge out riding and taking bike pics.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 10, 2019)

Thought I was going to need a hoodie tonight,  it was only 96f.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 10, 2019)

Rode the '57 Deluxe Hornet at the Dam for sunset. Beautiful evening for a ride. Sunset on the right, Moon on the left.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2019)

Another fun ride with Marty @cyclingday 
1937 Syracuse and 1938 Barry Cohen Special
Thanks for the ride!











So, you can tell I must have got something on my phone camera lens at lunch.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2019)

We had the custom cruisers out today for a ride around the lake saint clair metropark. It was a beautiful day, low 80s and low humidity with a nice breeze. It was awesome riding by the water and watching the boats.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 10, 2019)

Woodtickgreg said:


> We had the custom cruisers out today for a ride around the lake saint clair metropark. It was a beautiful day, low 80s and low humidity with a nice breeze. It was awesome riding by the water and watching the boats.
> View attachment 1044797
> 
> View attachment 1044798



Looking good (bikes and scenery)!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 10, 2019)

Another pleasant day of riding.
We usually try to avoid weekends down here, but today was just too nice to spend the day working in the shop.


As luck would have it, we ran into Peter aka @SKPC 







The Frog House repainted their mural.



The Atomic Frog gave way to the Alien Frog



It’s always a treat to see what they come up with.
They’ve really out done themselves this time.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 10, 2019)

Just went for a cool hour long night ride...1953 Schwinn...











Great night for a ride.


----------



## Miq (Aug 10, 2019)

@Arfsaidthebee Great orange cloud city light sky pics!  Fun night to be riding.  

I caught the sunset heading west but quickly turned around and headed east into the wind.  A tailwind like that needs to be enjoyed on the way home.  

Rode the canal out to Gilbert, AZ again.  

Kind of surreal going from the dark industrial parks and railroad tracks along the canal to teaming sidewalks of miniskirts, neon lights, bars, and country music.  Definitely fun rolling along the sidewalk at walking speed on my 41 New World taking it all in surrounded by pedestrians.  I like the balancing act of going so slow.  




Flags on the way home showed the tailwind I got to ride back.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Aug 11, 2019)

Another early morning ride. This time on the Diamondback.    0520hrs  / 63°  sweet riding weather. 





First 6+/- miles ...turn around head north



Sun is starting to come up 



A low shot shortly after sunrise


A quick rest stop around Mile 20



And heading back. 


Great ride .


----------



## SKPC (Aug 11, 2019)

Wish everyone could see this bike of Marty's in person...really  beautiful bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2019)

Since "Tire Store" was the theme for the Circle City Ride in Orange today, 1940 Western Flyer HD, from Western Auto rolled out solid again.
Wedge/Harbor below.



Newport Beach Line, SA River mouth, group ride shot below. I didn't join their group.



Huntington Beach Pier, Paddle Out Memorial group shot below.



Nice water stop and restroom along the way to Orange. Below







A super-fun day.
This bike deserves an over-haul.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Aug 11, 2019)

The wife and I went out on these today 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Aug 11, 2019)

Elgin roadster rat for 38mi. This bike has the rider suspended by five springs that sag just the right amount when weighted.   The two heavy gage springs up front on the fork will not bottom out, even when standing up pedaling hard over the front end.  Triple-sprung seat offers up many butt positions, and the bottle cap flat pedals you can move your feet around on.  Additionally, the half-Moon bars allow the riders' hands to be most anywhere on them independent of the foot and seat positions.   Very comfy long-distance pavement rider.  I'll  be soon swapping out the current seat/bars on this bike to a longer-travel metal seat and wider set of half-moons.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 11, 2019)

My oldest grandson and I rode the trails around the park a few times.

Got to watch everyone stuck in construction traffic on the highway.  Watched the ducks not caring about anything and the horses heading to their barn on the neighboring ranch.  Small country town living has it's perks.

































98f and he's wearing a hoodie.   Freaking cold front.


----------



## JimRoy (Aug 11, 2019)

1927 Rollfast Camelback.  Finished it today and took a spin around the neighborhood.  JimRoy


----------



## Sven (Aug 11, 2019)

Took another ride this evening , with Wade on the '59. To add more comfort, I raised the seat and added extra long quill stem. 









Nice little 12 mile cruise. Good Ride


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 11, 2019)

JimRoy said:


> 1927 Rollfast Camelback.  Finished it today and took a spin around the neighborhood.  JimRoyView attachment 1045530
> 
> View attachment 1045528



JimRoy, this is so beautiful.   the paint is magnificent.    You did a great job.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2019)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 1044897



Georgie is eyeballing those drunken 1:00am 7-11 nachos


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2019)

Rode the '41 SamSco down to Over Town Brewery with @Velocipedist Co. last night.









Steve lit the way with his new Harbor Freght specs.




Apparently we went stargazing too...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2019)

Woke up and headed over for a "James Brown". Not much for fancy coffee, but oh boy is this tasty!


----------



## MP12965 (Aug 11, 2019)

'57 Spit


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 12, 2019)

Early morning ride into work,from the parking area. Nice cool 55 degrees and solitude. High 80's this afternoon. Awesome ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Aug 12, 2019)

Got an early morning ride in.  6:45 am  / 64°
 Did about 15 miles on the TNT. 



Long shadows




Great Ride. Nice and cool


----------



## indiana dave (Aug 12, 2019)

Rode this today. I think it's a 36 Schwinn Racer track bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2019)

Morning Light ride on 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser.
Met @Cory out on the river trail, down to NP.
I rode on down to the tip, turned around and headed for the water tower again.







I really enjoy riding this bike!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 12, 2019)

Took the Motobike out today for some photos. Some temporary bike path obstruction thus created, one unhappy soul cursed me. 

 

 

 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 12, 2019)

Took all the borrowed parts off the Colson and put my first custom bike - a found electra cruiser - back together. Spent about 2 hours last night and another hour or so just putting a found chain guard on it. Rode about 300 yards and the chain guard rubbed and the chain fell off.  Down a master link. Must be payback for letting it sit.


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 12, 2019)

Trash picking on the beater! I love bungee cords lol. 

The motor runs it started right up! Apparently there is an issue with the pump and is missing wand etc...I'll fiddle with it, it's a Rhonda!


----------



## Sven (Aug 12, 2019)

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
As @Blackbomber said " I love seeing a bicycle used for utility "

You can beat a Honda or Rhonda


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2019)

1936 Clipper to the bank.
This is not the bank; just a better back-drop.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 12, 2019)

Just a little historical context to Tripple3/Mark’s ocean front strand rides.
The water tower was much more interesting to look at in its original form.
The architect dropped the ball on this one, in my humble opinion.
I had envisioned it much different, so I was pretty disappointed with the results.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 12, 2019)

Rode this deathtrap,  I really need to put brakes on it, and new tires.  Oh, it needs a full service also and complete cleaning and polishing. 

Other than that, it rides okay.

1956 BSA Streamlight 3 speed touring bike.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 12, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Trash picking on the beater! I love bungee cords lol.
> 
> The motor runs it started right up! Apparently there is an issue with the pump and is missing wand etc...I'll fiddle with it, it's a Rhonda!
> 
> ...




I have that same pressure washer.  The Devillbis pump is great when it's new, however the piston wears quickly and the pump becomes a boat anchor. 

The honda motor on the other hand is sweet.  I had thought of using mine on a kart.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 12, 2019)

Rode the '61 Panther 3 around the block this evening. Nice short ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 12, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Rode the '61 Panther 3 around the block this evening. Nice short ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1045921
> 
> View attachment 1045923



When I was a boy in the early 70s I had a rear rack like that on my paper route bike. But of course I built my bike so it had had hd spokes, S2's,  and drum brakes front and rear. Nice bike hammerhead.


----------



## Blue Streak (Aug 12, 2019)

42” Pony Star:


----------



## fattyre (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## MP12965 (Aug 12, 2019)

'49 Hornet


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 12, 2019)

95f at 11pm


----------



## mrg (Aug 12, 2019)

Thought I’d take this 77 Spitfire out for a spin before I put it up for sale.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 13, 2019)

MP12965 said:


> '49 HornetView attachment 1046062



Beautiful bike!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 13, 2019)

@dnc1 haven't seen you on this thread lately. It was cool seeing your pics from across the pond. Happy riding.


----------



## Miq (Aug 13, 2019)

Rode out to Kyrene last night on the 41 New World.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 13, 2019)

Am run on the 36 Goodyear wing foot


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 13, 2019)

Raleigh Preston...local bike path. 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tryder (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 13, 2019)

tryder said:


> View attachment 1046281



Since I'm a truck driver, ride bikes, and dig dogs, this is a great post, lol.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 13, 2019)

Today I rode this, not very far mind, still having teething troubles with the model A rear hub, but great fun to ride something from your side of the pond on this side of the pond @Balloonoob.
Still, I've been working on this National for almost 21 months now, it's getting there, slowly!
Pictured on the back streets of Wallingford.....


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2019)

I got some work, so I rode the WF HD, 8 miles to the HB shop, where I use their truck and fuel.
All day I look forward to riding my bike back home.











Treat myself to another prize at home.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 13, 2019)

Storm front = cold front, dropped from 101 to 89 in 2 hours.


----------



## COOL50 (Aug 13, 2019)

I haven't been able to ride much the last couple of years between moving and work there just isn't time for riding. But today I got out on this, 1959 Spitfire I bought a few years ago for 40 bucks. I felt great getting out and enjoying life. Tomorrow I'm bringing my daughter along.


----------



## Miq (Aug 13, 2019)

Another ride to Kyrene tonight.  It was a quiet, still night on the canal.



1941 New World


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 14, 2019)

Earlier start and finish today; same, same, same.
Fresh shot and shirt.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 14, 2019)

High of 92f today.  (Still feels hot). 
1929 Westfield


----------



## COOL50 (Aug 14, 2019)

Not anything to new but I did get out for a ride today I bought this M20 new in 1997 and never changed a thing. It’s still rides nice. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Aug 14, 2019)

I rode the Shelby "T" serial number bike yesterday for 41. (no pics)            Today out for 40 on the Elgin tanker.



     Compared to the super-stiff rigid Shelby I rode yesterday, this softy-pie is really a dreamy & forgiving ride.  This fork is stiff laterally, but vertically,(actually, horizontal as it splays out increasing the wheelbase) it is soft, but not too soft.   When I  load this fork by standing up and sprinting, it is super damp and has a very progressive spring rate which ramps up quickly.  There is bit of rebound between pedal strokes, but since the fork only goes through about 65% of its total travel while standing up, there is further travel left if any bumps are hit.  Also, it is hard to explain in words, but the fork doesn't spring back too much, but just floats slightly in the middle of the travel stroke when standing up and hammering.  The wheelbase lengthens so any hard or uneven hand pressure on the bars doesn't change the straight-line and forgiving feel of the bike. You can pull or push hard on the bars while standing up/sawing the bike back and forth but  the bike still tracks straight and true.  My full-rigid Shelby roadster is tricky when transitioning from sitting to standing.   Any uneven pressure on the bars when standing up has an instant effect on steering. making it a real hand-full.  Pics next time of the *"T"* serial number late 30's Shelby that has more of a true rigid road bike feel.  To be continued.....


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 14, 2019)

I actually arrived early for Longmont Bike Night on my Felt Bandit tonight. (Seen here waiting in the shade while people arrive.)





My friend Bob even stopped by before the ride. He has some really nice Schwinns(some purchased from me...) and is just a great guy.



Since he was a big part of the dumpster find from last week and I don't need more bikes right now, I gave him a great deal on an uncommon Schwinn Skipper with Bendix 2 speed in great, mostly original condition.


March 15, 1961 stamping on dropout.

From this dumpster find.




Once again, a beautiful day for a ride!




Then I went home to try a delicious frozen treat I've seen others enjoy after a ride here on the Cabe to see what the deal is.


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 14, 2019)

Somehow guys and gals I'm just killing it here in eastie RI!

Today I just picked up a gig at a beautiful historic 6 unit condo building~ I'm the new quote-unquote handyman!

I love all you guys and gals all of you every single one Caber that's out there from the US to France to Australia to India to Pakistan and Hong Kong anybody that loves bikes is my sister or brorher.


----------



## makah1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Pacific Northwest sunsets


----------



## Miq (Aug 15, 2019)

@dnc1 Good to see your post sir!

@makah1 You caught some nice light!

Headed out to Kyrene again on the canal tonight. Dark and hot. 



41 BFG New World


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

Went for a shakedown cruise, this morning, on my new ( at least to me) 39 Colson. Logged several miles around the bay & back. Stopped by what was left of two WW2 coastal batteries. The main guns are long gone, only the flanking bunkers remain. I think that they were constructed by the Italians, then taken over by the nazis when the former capitulated.


----------



## Sven (Aug 15, 2019)

Glad to see ya back in the saddle @dnc1.
@Miq , you inspired me to take rides on the dark side. 
I took the '79 out for a late evening ride



Long shadows behind me


The sun is disappearing. 





A bad moon out tonight. I dont know what it is about this spot that turns the pics to a greenish hue here. 


Good Ride.


----------



## Sven (Aug 15, 2019)

Greeced lightning said:


> Went for a shakedown cruise, this morning, on my new ( at least to me) 39 Colson. Logged several miles around the bay & back. Stopped by what was left of two WW2 coastal batteries. The main guns are long gone, only the flanking bunkers remain. I think that they were constructed by the Italians, then taken over by the nazis when the former capitulated.
> 
> View attachment 1047140



Very cool . The water is so blue..wow


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 15, 2019)

74f this morning.  Nice.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 15, 2019)

Some 5 speed action before work


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 15, 2019)

Marin Muirwoods 29er doing the path.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 15, 2019)

Early am ride into work on my '57 Deluxe Hornet. Tried to catch the Moon set but too many city and dealership lights. Nice quiet ride in though.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm still working out of the HB shop.
1940 Western Flyer HD before 4 AM to get there; happy to be back home.
@Mr. Monkeyarms I see you had Vanilla IT'S IT; but didn't tell us your opinion...well??
I have factory flavors stocked in my freezer still; I love them.
Probably not for much longer though.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 15, 2019)

My poor 53 panther hadn’t been ridden all summer so I took it out tonight for a quick 5 mile ride. Perfect weather at night!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 15, 2019)

Way too hot to do any long rides today...stayed close to the pool until evening.

Jumped on the 1924 "America" as soon as it cooled down...nice hour ride in the cool night air!

The Start...




Local Cemetery..




The End...




Had to jump in the pool when I got back! Still warm out in N. Cal...

Great night for a ride!!


----------



## Miq (Aug 15, 2019)

@Sven Glad to see you out after sundown my werewolf brother.  

@birdzgarage That front wheel is nuts!!!

@Arfsaidthebee That's a sweet 1924 ride!

I drove up to Philthy’s for a 100 degree full moon ride.  We cruised down the green belt to the Tempe Town Lake and circled around for a while.  Nice to see more people enjoying the hot AZ night.  


1941 New World and Mill Ave Bridge.  At the end of the bridges you can barely make out what’s left of the tall old Hayden flour mill silo.



Philthy rode his 90s ‘dale as usual.









Toad’s eye view of the baseball practice on the way home.


----------



## rcole45 (Aug 15, 2019)

Nice day at the beach


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 16, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I'm still working out of the HB shop.
> 1940 Western Flyer HD before 4 AM to get there; happy to be back home.
> @Mr. Monkeyarms I see you had Vanilla IT'S IT; but didn't tell us your opinion...well??
> I have factory flavors stocked in my freezer still; I love them.
> ...





Oh yeah, sorry @tripple3 . I found the Its-It in the ice cream section of King Soopers in a 3 pack for $3.69 and had to try them. 




Vanilla was the only flavor I saw and is one of my favorite flavors of ice cream. And I LOVE ice cream sammiches!

I have a problem with oatmeal. (I don't eat things that look like vomit or pus.)And oatmeal cookies. Seems like a contradiction. Oatmeal is supposed to be healthy. Cookies are not. Oatmeal cookies should not be a "thing". The first It's-It was a bit of a problem due to my hangup on oatmeal cookies, but good. I didn't read the package to see about the cookie. I had a better attitude for the second sammich since I was expecting an oatmeal cookie and am a believer!!  A great treat after a ride and I will keep some in my freezer in the future!

Now I need to find an outlet to source the Cappuccino flavor. I bet those are spectacular!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 16, 2019)

Knocked the dust off of the "Hipster" bike.....


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 16, 2019)

A pal just rolled up on this nice '66! What a blast these are to ride!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 16, 2019)

^^^^Hard to beat a Coppertone Schwinn!^^^^


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Now I need to find an outlet to source the Cappuccino flavor. I bet those are spectacular!!



INDEED!
I had one today after my ride.
To and from the shop in HB, half-hour ride each way; 1940 Western Flyer HD, 2-wheel transport carrier of "Light For All".












To me, the oatmeal cookie sets it apart from all the other ice cream sandwiches; but knowing the ingredients 1st makes a big difference.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 16, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> INDEED!
> I had one today after my ride.
> To and from the shop in HB, half-hour ride each way; 1940 Western Flyer HD, 2-wheel transport carrier of "Light For All".
> View attachment 1047898View attachment 1047899View attachment 1047900View attachment 1047901View attachment 1047902
> To me, the oatmeal cookie sets it apart from all the other ice cream sandwiches; but knowing the ingredients 1st makes a big difference.





I am hooked!! The oatmeal cookie does set them apart from the others and is delicious. Everyone should try them if they can! Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Sven (Aug 16, 2019)

Meet up with Wade and took the 72 on a evening cruise .





A low shot under some dark storm clouds.



A little sprinkle


That's not a good sign



Good Ride


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2019)

This afternoon, 1939 DELMAR, Simmons Hardware, St. Louis MO
to the bank to put in some money.
Rides nice.



I swung down this street to a dead-end looking at the carvings in the tree.


----------



## Miq (Aug 16, 2019)

@tripple3 The Delmar has a cool chainguard and chainring. 

I rode past Kyrene to the batting cages at Kiwanis Park tonight.  It was a sticky ride with lots of humidity and puddles after the monsoon downpour this afternoon.  I appreciated having the mudguards on my 1941 New World tonight.  







I saw this guy night fishing.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 16, 2019)

@Miq What is that ugly thing in front of the 41 in the first pic?


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 17, 2019)

Rode the '56 Jaguar around the neighborhood a few times. Then headed to the golf course and the top of School St for sunset. Beautiful evening for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hatz4katz (Aug 17, 2019)

Rode the bike path from Newport Beach to Huntington Beach.  First ride on the '55 Tiger.  Great day to be outside.


----------



## Sven (Aug 17, 2019)

Got an early start riding my 72 this morning. 



An hour or so later the sun made its appearance. 







23 miles later converted the Varsity from s sport to a utility bike


Got a cantaloupe,  dozen ear of corn and 1/2 dozen tomatoes. 


Dropped off that load rode back to the market and got the wife some Ho Ho cookies. The booty is pictured below


31.6 miles Great Ride


----------



## Sven (Aug 17, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Rode the '56 Jaguar around the neighborhood a few times. Then headed to the golf course and the top of School St for sunset. Beautiful evening for a ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1048226
> View attachment 1048227
> ...



Dang ,  @Hammerhead, that last picture looks like your going about 75 mph


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2019)

Morning light ride on WF HD.
Down to the end of Newport peninsula, then back to HB, then GWC swap meet, then home.
Talked to some riders along the path.
Great ride.












It's not unusual to come home with stuff I don't need.:eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2019)

Breakfast on the teens Reading and '40 TwinFlex


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 17, 2019)

Went for an afternoon ride on my local trails...1942 Schwinn New World.

Brookvale trail...






Sequoia Bridge on Alameda Creek trail...




Flowers near the Shinn house (1876)...






Side ride into the "city" to Big Jive to buy a waterproof phone case for kayaking...





Back to the Alameda Creek trail...





Great day for a ride!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 17, 2019)

took my DX out to Niles for the annual "Hot August Niles" car show.  this old truck belonged to Don Knopp who was in the old car parts business in Niles for 40 or 50 years.  Don passed this last year and I'm guessing one of the locals bought the truck as I keep seeing it every time I go there.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 17, 2019)

Rode the Monark built Spiegel Airman four bar looptail for what I hope is the last time.  It's supposed to be picked up tonight or tomorrow.  Put new tubes and newer tires on it.






Then got to ride the Pierce.    Had to take a couple of days off from riding  and stuff, had a root canal finished and a wisdom tooth removed.  Kind of painful.  Good thing I have 3 of them left.


----------



## MP12965 (Aug 17, 2019)

'39 M/S


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 17, 2019)

Miq said:


> @tripple3 The Delmar has a cool chainguard and chainring.
> 
> I rode past Kyrene to the batting cages at Kiwanis Park tonight.  It was a sticky ride with lots of humidity and puddles after the monsoon downpour this afternoon.  I appreciated having the mudguards on my 1941 New World tonight.
> View attachment 1048200
> ...





Wicked tail light there.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 17, 2019)

Sven said:


> Got an early start riding my 72 this morning.
> View attachment 1048350
> An hour or so later the sun made its appearance.
> View attachment 1048354View attachment 1048355View attachment 1048356
> ...




@Sven , I am going to borrow your water bottle mount idea for my Pierce Racer.    I bought a clamp that was supposed to fit the frame, however it only goes an inch, so I am using it on the bar at present.   I like your clamps and tube set up.


----------



## Miq (Aug 18, 2019)

@Arfsaidthebee Your 42 has great blackout parts, whacky one wire rear brace, and OG paint and decals.  I love seeing it again.  Wartime beauty! 

@piercer_99 Dig the Aqua below:




Zipping through the night air along the canal on my 1941 Schwinn New World.


----------



## Sven (Aug 18, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> @Sven , I am going to borrow your water bottle mount idea for my Pierce Racer.    I bought a clamp that was supposed to fit the frame, however it only goes an inch, so I am using it on the bar at present.   I like your clamps and tube set up.



It will save your paint as well. That is really the only reason I do it. Hope it works for ya.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sven (Aug 18, 2019)

Took the '55 on a late morning ride on the Three Notch Trail.







A slithery  trail user .






Good Ride


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 18, 2019)

Mowed then took what is supposed to be the final ride for me on the 1948 Monark Rocket.   (edit, yes it was the last ride on it for me.   I had to go deliver the 39 loop tail and this got picked up while I was gone.    ).   Should have ridden it further.

I will miss this bike, but have a replacement for it lined up.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 18, 2019)

I rode this bike today 52 miles.  Stock photos.    No camera*.  *See @rcole45  Post below...    _ Gambles Stores Hiawatha_
_

_
_

_


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 18, 2019)

Rode the '56 Jaguar on the Corridor 11 Rail Trail to Boscawen  this afternoon. A bit humid so only about 5 miles. Still a nice calming ride along the Merrimack River.
Hammerhead


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 18, 2019)

Afternoon ride to Quarry Lakes...1920's? "Invincible Motor Bike"...originally from the Charles William Stores NY.

Starting out...




Isherwood Way Bridge...Mission Peak in background.






Quarry Lakes...





Badge...





Heading back home...Mission Peak in background.









Time for a Swim!!







Great day for a ride!


----------



## rcole45 (Aug 18, 2019)

Another spectacular day at the beach. Skip stopped by for a chat.GOOD TIMES.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 18, 2019)

My new to me 1938 Aero King, Schwinn double-bar roadster.
And mostly '40 WF HD
I did ride Aero King through the brewery more than once.









Super-stoked, great day!


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 18, 2019)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Afternoon ride to Quarry Lakes...1920's? "Invincible Motor Bike"...originally from the Charles William Stores NY.
> 
> Starting out...
> View attachment 1049099
> ...




cheese and rice, that bike is sweet.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Aug 18, 2019)

On the Inter-coastal Waterway


----------



## MP12965 (Aug 18, 2019)

'64 Wasp ( Updated )


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 18, 2019)

A little Monrovia action on a nice, cool, SoCal day


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 18, 2019)

I rode my 27 rollfast with the foothill flyers today.thanks for the fun day!


----------



## Miq (Aug 18, 2019)

@Arfsaidthebee Great pics again today!

@birdzgarage I see that hula peaking out.  

@MP12965 That bike is really clean.  Nice work.

Rode out to Kiwanis Park again tonight.  






I took this pic after my chain came off the 41 New World when I was really hammering.  It was bouncing as I flew over an intersection with a walking bridge and jumped it’s way off.  The not having brakes was kind of a bummer , but I was the only one around for a 1/4 mile.   I coasted to a stop under a path lamp.  Some of it was my fault for riding in the dirty monsoon nights this week and not cleaning my chain.  It has been giving me subtle hints I should have been paying attention too.  Some of it was the dirty moon rising in front of me.


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 19, 2019)

Went for a nice morning ride out toward the airport along some of the beach roads. Passed the remains of four WW2 coastal batteries. I can’t get enough of them. The coast of Turkey is in the background.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 19, 2019)

Third Sunday of the month? Must be time for an Old Bikes Club Bluz Cruz.....


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 19, 2019)

Built for speed  x 2.

Going to be a scorcher here today.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 19, 2019)

I rode the 1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme, at the first Foothill Flyers/Overtown Brewery, Vintage Bike, Show/Swap & Ride.


It was a perfect day, but now back to the yard work that was supposed to be done yesterday.
What was it that Wimpy said?
“Why do today, what you can always do tomorrow?”


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 19, 2019)

Today, morning light ride early on Velvet.
Occasionally, I pull a blown rose off a bush, along the walkway as I roll by.
To let the morning breeze scatter over the path of a passer-by.
40+ mile loop, with hugs from mom at her home in HB.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 19, 2019)

Diggin' the double-bar Aero King.
I tried a couple different sets of bars, but adjusted these to fit better, and switched seats to this bare Messinger saddle I had.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Aug 19, 2019)

199? Good park bike, 7 speed, paid 42$ for this one!


----------



## Sven (Aug 19, 2019)

Took a evening 12 mile ride on the '79.
 I stopped  to check.out the new roof on  ""White House"  .Good Ride...Beat the storm...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 19, 2019)

Thank you Foothill-Flyers and @fordmike65  for an amazing show, swap and ride yesterday..  I especially enjoyed the mid summer, mid day ride on the beautiful, scorching asphalt streets of old town Monrovia. Didn’t want it to end!


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 19, 2019)

I had one stolen today at the public library what a bummer it's posted stolen and I'm moving on. Back to four wheels I guess Powell Peralta lol. Not like I have any keepers to choose from...


----------



## Rides4Fun (Aug 19, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> I had one stolen today at the public library what a bummer it's posted stolen and I'm moving on. Back to four wheels I guess Powell Peralta lol. Not like I have any keepers to choose from...
> 
> View attachment 1050026
> 
> ...



I’m sorry to hear that, Nate.  Wishing you good fortune and hope that you get it back.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Aug 19, 2019)

I’ve had some life events the past two years that have kept me off my bike.  Although it was hot and humid this evening, I was able to take the “Mutt” (her name) out for a little ride.  She may not be a thorough-bred, but that’s what makes her attractive to my eye.  The best part was just getting out an enjoying the ride!


----------



## SKPC (Aug 19, 2019)

*Hawthorne Flyer*   for 55mi today.  From the house down to the Wedge, up the Newport back bay,  San Diego Creek to Laguna Canyon Road, then flipped it and headed back up the Cali coast awhile, then back up the Santa Ana River channel to Costa Mesa.
This stripped down and tight ride is quiet as a mouse and fast as s*%#!!  I have been piling the miles on, so I may need a new chain soon.
It's really quite the ride, and nothing like anything else I own,  I will say that.   If you rode this bike, it would surprise you.


----------



## hellshotrods (Aug 19, 2019)

Rode over to Grandpas @fordmike65  to see his car .....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 19, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> I had one stolen today at the public library what a bummer it's posted stolen and I'm moving on. Back to four wheels I guess Powell Peralta lol. Not like I have any keepers to choose from...
> 
> View attachment 1050026
> 
> ...





that sucks, bike thieves should be hung.

you can use my sign for flyers if you need.


----------



## Miq (Aug 19, 2019)

@Krakatoa Are you saying the custom Che painted bike was stolen?  

@hellshotrods 

Rode out to the park again tonight on the 41 New World.  



I caught a nice moonrise again tonight and found a good spot for a pic, without loosing my chain this time.


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 19, 2019)

Hey ride on guys n gals we are all so fortunate obviously someone wanted that bike more than I did today


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 20, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Hey ride on guys n gals we are all so fortunate obviously someone wanted that bike more than I did today
> 
> View attachment 1050199
> 
> View attachment 1050200



Sucks about your bike @Krakatoa someone will pay. Early morning ride into work on my '61 Deluxe Hornet a nice cool 65 degrees. Good ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Aug 20, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Hey ride on guys n gals we are all so fortunate obviously someone wanted that bike more than I did today




Sorry to hear your bike , Nate. That truly sux. I hope krama follows this theif and you get your bike back in one piece.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 20, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> I had one stolen today at the public library what a bummer it's posted stolen and I'm moving on.




I feel for you, man. Glad you are moving on. I had one stolen as a kid, and dreamt about it for years after. Odd that such a unique bike would be targeted. Maybe just a joyrider, and it turns up later. In any case, I'll miss seeing it in this thread.


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 20, 2019)

Me and my 64 Columbia Firebolt rat bike enjoying an early morning ride on the Redneck Riviera, the one and only Myrtle Beach, SC!


----------



## SKPC (Aug 20, 2019)

@Krakatoa
Thieives and miscreants will get theirs in the end, don't forget that...  A real violation of trust, right?  Idiots.  This bike should re-surface..


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 20, 2019)

Gave some attention to my '55 'Vette yesterday. I haven't ridden this bike much recently. I think it's because it's hard to ride, and uncomfortable, compared to my lightweights. So I added a wider bar with more pullback (from '76 Speedster), a pair of nicely yellowed chubby grips, and the Faulhaber seat (courtesy of @WetDogGraphix). I also replaced all the brake pads with new cheapies, and cleaned and greased the caliper pivots, headset and BB. While I had the fork out, I removed the front rack, and also the headlight. The bike feels a lot nicer, and I'm liking the change of appearance, too. Next step is a larger rear cog, and at some point, a well needed deep cleaning. Anyway, I'm liking my Corvette again!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2019)

I took Tiki Twin-bar out to ride with Pete, aka SKiP @SKPC in C.M. just off the trail.





A wonderful ride chatting topics of all Nature; down to the tip of Balboa.




We rode back to HB, up to FV to Tio Flacos for Tacos with Marty @cyclingday 
Then back to my pad for IT'S IT ice cream sandwiches.
I had Strawberry.
No pics of that, because they are *way* better than they look.
Thanks for joining the fun; the Ride!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 20, 2019)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Afternoon ride to Quarry Lakes...1920's? "Invincible Motor Bike"...originally from the Charles William Stores NY.
> 
> Starting out...Isherwood Way Bridge...Mission Peak in background. Quarry Lakes Heading back home...Mission Peak in background. Great day for a ride!




discovered the back side of Quarry Lakes a few weeks back while riding the Alameda Creek trail. who knew all those trails were back there? I had rode in the front gate and didn't think much of it so far as bike rides go. definitely going back.


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 20, 2019)

A nice morning ride over to the next town, passed a cool old windmill that got repurposed as a restaurant. This Nexus 3spd. shifts & brakes beautifully.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 20, 2019)

hellshotrods said:


> Rode over to Grandpas @fordmike65  to see his car .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1050131
> ...



WTF? Stalker!




You coulda washed it. Poor thing is filthy.


----------



## fattyre (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 21, 2019)

41 zenith this morning


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 21, 2019)

UPDATE: FOUND!

Unbelievaby I came across it in the back parking lot of a local church yesterday late afternoon during a shakedown run on my '48 World which I had just put back on the road!

Missing the dinosaur, mini bungees, lawn chemical flag, cheap led light & lock. Looks like they may have laid it down due to seat scratch bent trusses and two flat tires~ Oops!

I'm feeling pretty fortunate today.

Thanks to everyone for your kind words and concern. Che will be back again after a rest and reboot!

LOCK EM UP FOLKS!

N


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 21, 2019)

So happy for you Nate!! You are fortunate. Not many in your situation are as lucky.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 21, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> UPDATE: FOUND!
> 
> Unbelievaby I came across it in the back parking lot of a local church yesterday late afternoon during a shakedown run on my '48 World which I had just put back on the road!
> 
> ...



Yaaaaay! That's great you found it.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 21, 2019)

Short ride to end of downtown and back. Took some ground pics while riding.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 21, 2019)

"lock 'em up folks" .. no need to lock my bikes. I never leave them unattended.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 21, 2019)

Rode the '36 Colson on the FF Ride this past Sunday


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 21, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> So happy for you Nate!! You are fortunate. Not many in your situation are as lucky.



Right, and now the story of Che just got a lot more interesting. Congrats, @Krakatoa

And I just rode the Corvette to the store. _So _much better since ditching the '55 straight pull bars.





I did make sure to lock it up


----------



## Bill in Bama (Aug 21, 2019)

Miq said:


> @Arfsaidthebee Great pics again today!
> 
> @birdzgarage I see that hula peaking out.
> 
> ...



Good eye, your use of light at nite is inspirational. I use an iPhone but try to make it look like more.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 21, 2019)

Happy 5 year Anniversary to this Thread!
Scott @rustjunkie  we miss your posts here.
I picked 1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary Special on this Westfield Wednesday...





I pedaled down to the end of the boardwalk in Newport and chatted with Bob @sprocket out enjoying the ride.
I turned and headed back towards HB when I ran into Marty @cyclingday 




In HB we ran into Mark @mrg  & @Cory  rode to lunch at Sanchos
3 of us headed to Sunset for more riding on this most beautiful day.
Awesome milk-shake at Woody's; ride back to HB, FV for me.
Super fun day; Thanks for the Ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 21, 2019)

It was another high quality day of riding the classics.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 21, 2019)

Late afternoon ride at my favorite local spot...Quarry Lakes/Alameda Creek trail.  1936 Elgin Oriole.

Starting out...





Canadian Geese never fly anywhere!




One of the Quarry Lakes...







Legacy fruit orchard...







Goat-Man and his 90 goats in the Alameda creek drainage...




Great afternoon for a ride!


@49autocycledeluxe


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 21, 2019)

Rode the teens Reading part way to work...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 21, 2019)

Wednesday night is Bike Night in Longmont so took one of my favorites for a spin! Threatening thunderstorms kept the crowd to about 25ish but the weather cleared, cooled off with a nice breeze and made a perfect night for a ride!




1919 Mead Ranger equipped with gore tex rain jacket, just in case but not needed.




My friend Bob brought his new '61 Schwinn Skipper with Bendix 2 speed. Looking good after a light cleaning! This is one of the bikes rescued from a dumpster found during Bike Night 2 weeks ago. 




Since we finished the ride early I rode over to Scrumptious for a high quality ice cream cone. 




What a beautiful night for a ride!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 21, 2019)

This evening's ride is brought to you by schwinn and their new for 1950 panther deluxe!


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 21, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> UPDATE: FOUND!
> 
> Unbelievaby I came across it in the back parking lot of a local church yesterday late afternoon during a shakedown run on my '48 World which I had just put back on the road!
> 
> ...



I had this one stolen twice so far, and got it back both times.

I don't want it to happen a third time.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 21, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Rode the teens Reading part way to work...
> View attachment 1051032
> View attachment 1051037



Since it was out, I rolled the Reading down to @Over Town Brewing Co. for a couple tasty brews just before closing.


----------



## Miq (Aug 21, 2019)

@Krakatoa Che didn’t want to stay away too long.  Glad to hear he’s back in your hands.  

@tripple3, you and @cyclingday, @Cory, @mrg and @SKPC look like you’re getting some great CA coast rides in these days!  Ride on 5 year thread!!

@fordmike65 The pics you guys have been posting from the FF event at the brewery are great.  So many killer bikes in one spot and many being ridden.  Very cool stuff.

Washed the 41 New World today.  Spent some time cleaning/lubing the chain and making sure moving parts weren’t coming apart.  You know, checking the nuts on the pedal blocks, tweaking the chain guard a little, pushing on the mudguards, oiling the rear hub, lubing squeaky seat spots, etc...  I agree with @SKPC when he posts about how nice it is to ride a quiet bike.  There were times tonight when the bike disappeared beneath me.  It was quiet and smooth as it cut through the still desert air.  The energy I put into the bike cranks turned directly into pushing the wheels against the canal path.  None of it was wasted on acoustic energy radiating from the bike, except when I rang my bell.    Fun riding on the empty path and loosing myself in thought, not remembering any of the automatic piloting of my silent bike that was going on in other parts of my brain.  

Hung out with Kyrene at 10PM.


----------



## Sven (Aug 22, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> UPDATE: FOUND!
> 
> Looks like they may have laid it down due to seat scratch bent trusses and two flat tires~ Oops!




KRAMA is a M.F. 
My heart pumps piss for the theif.
Anyway, glad you got your bike back, Nate


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 22, 2019)

Morning ride into work on my '56 Jaguar. A bit humid but a good ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 22, 2019)

53 Columbia. Unequipped originally.i only had it for sale to make room.riding it this morning made me decide  to keep it.smooth,silent and no longer for sale.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 22, 2019)

"@SKPC posts about how nice it is to ride a quiet bike.  There were times tonight when the bike disappeared beneath me.  It was quiet and smooth as it cut through the still desert air.  The energy I put into the bike cranks turned directly into pushing the wheels against the canal path.  None of it was wasted on acoustic energy radiating from the bike, except when I rang my bell.    Fun riding on the empty path and loosing myself in thought, not remembering any of the automatic piloting of my silent bike that was going on in other parts of my brain."

So very well said @Miq .  These two-wheeled machines beneath us seem to disappear when running perfect.  A silent bike is a beautiful thing as "it disappears beneath you" ….  Wheels trued, all the bearing surfaces running cleanly. The Human and Machine connection becomes one. You do not even think about the bike...when you reach this state, you are in the zone.     I find myself lost in thought when I ride as well, as it clears my mind. In the moment.  Answers to tough questions seem to appear when riding.  Answers I cannot find unless my pedals are turning over, falling one after the other.  Answers to questions I have about life in general come from when there is the perfect melding of human power and your clean running machine beneath you.  Nothing like it.  What bike did you ride today?  I am thinking of going full rigid today, perhaps climbing aboard the quick and deadly carbon bike killer, my yellow ShelbyFlyer..more on that later..


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 22, 2019)

@Miq @SKPC 
How do you guys keep your seats from squeaking? Alll my sprung seats squeak. I've just accepted it, but after reading about the joys of silence, I'm thinking it's time to address.


----------



## TR6SC (Aug 22, 2019)

First day of school at Humboldt State brought @gkeep and family up to NorCal. We aired up a few bikes and headed off to Old Town via the bike path. 
Old town is old!


----------



## Miq (Aug 22, 2019)

@Blackbomber 


I used to use the WD but it needed to be reapplied every couple of weeks. When I switched to the Tri with some oiliness to it, it has been silent for months. Every where the springs touch other parts or where metal has to move against metal. Like at the nose of my saddle.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 22, 2019)

Easy as that, eigh? I feel silly for not trying. I have a few products that should do the trick - thanks!


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 22, 2019)

No beaches, trails, or scenic rides but I finished putting some new threads on my '84 Cruiser 5 and took it for a breakdown ride. (It didn't break down )


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks for the tips on squeaky seats.
I too, relish a silent bike, but just about every saddle I have sounds like a worn out set of bed springs.
I learned to love hills, because getting out of the saddle to apply some torque, is the only time my bikes quit moaning. Lol!


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 22, 2019)

Not normally something in my rotation.   I took it in trade on a bike, however it is going to it's new home as soon as I find a home for it. 
I will say, if I was into the offroad riding, this is a really great bike for it, smooth shifting, great ride and fast.

2013 Giant Liv Rove 3


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 22, 2019)

Took the day off today...Shooting across the open trails on my 1953 Schwinn Meteor...

The start...






Alameda creek trail...







Rode into the "city" again to pick up some goodies at T.J.s...






Railroad debris pile...








Great day for a ride!


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 22, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> No beaches, trails, or scenic rides but I finished putting some new threads on my '84 Cruiser 5 and took it for a breakdown ride. (It didn't break down )
> 
> View attachment 1051289



I forgot to give a shout out to my daughter for the "Schwinn" and "Cruiser 5" graphics as well as the stencils for the fenders that she did with her Cricut printer and computer.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2019)

I make enough noise with my bells and horn, don't notice my saddle squeeks.
I know; lacking de-squeeking my rides.
It may be the reason I ride by myself more often than not.
I brought my towel and trunks today, in my Light carrier bag/Wind catcher.
40+ miles Tail-wind north = Head-wind home.
SKiP @SKPC informed me that bag is slowing me down; like a big brother lookin' out for me.
Thanks Bro!


----------



## SKPC (Aug 22, 2019)

Old Shelby road bike today for around 40.  This thing is stiff everywhere, with steep angles on it.  The pull back bars and pushed-forward seat make it a bit cramped and a bit uncomfortable for my taller frame, but I can still ride it.  Sitting square on the seat in the cockpit on the middle of the bars sitting up is best.   It would make a nice bike for a smaller rider.   I can't move around much on this thing(clipped in) or try to steer the bars very much, so getting up and standing helps break up it's unforgiving feel.   I also let a little pressure out of the front tire to help soften the feel of the bike up some.   Holding on to and pushing down on the end of the bars while sitting on the back of the seat leaning it hard over will turn it real fast.  Super quick bike...



Sachs 515 3-coaster rear & 1952 Sturmey front drum. Sealed ceramic bearing White Industries BB


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 22, 2019)

@SKPC , have you tried flipping the seat clamp to the other side of the post to give you a bit more room? Or is your kneecap already positioned over the pedal axle when the cranks are level?


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 22, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> @SKPC , have you tried flipping the seat clamp to the other side of the post to give you a bit more room? Or is your kneecap already positioned over the pedal axle when the cranks are level?



That’s how I run all my bikes ‘cept the one with the lucky 7. And I’m rather short- I just like leaning forward a bit. 

I’ll admit, they mostly look better with the seat forward, plus it’s more efficient pedaling.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 22, 2019)

Yea, Mr. M, you noticed that seat clamp in front of the post.  For sure It helps move me back a bit when it is flipped.   I try it in both positions, and today it was forward.  After riding my "longer" bikes this bike felt cramped straight away. Also, the higher I put the seat up, the further back the seat goes, and this post is way up there in order to get a proper leg extension.  This bike, with the original bar/stem combo,  wants me to be sitting compacted and "in the pocket" and not necessarily with the hands more forward, but I kinda have to.  A smaller rider would fit better.   When windy, I usually reach far forward and put my hands up by the stem to get down lower.  Miq is right too, that being right smack over the BB provides a super high efficiency stroke through the clipless pedals.  You can really power up this bike.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 22, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> No beaches, trails, or scenic rides but I finished putting some new threads on my '84 Cruiser 5 and took it for a breakdown ride. (It didn't break down )



Here's a picture of it as it was equipped when I bought it a few years ago.  Pictures were taken the day I bought it.  Second day I had it, the fenders, plastic pedals, and the rack came off.


----------



## mrg (Aug 22, 2019)

Finally got a chance to sit down and post this from yesterday did a 20 mile treck with some of the OC boys, with the waves and other scenery ( bikinis) it was a good ride!


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 22, 2019)

Rando pics still having fun on the East Bay!


----------



## Miq (Aug 22, 2019)

No light pic w Kyrene.



100 degree tail wind coming home helped.  1941 New World


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 23, 2019)

Early morning ride into work on my '61 Panther 3 a nice 59 degrees. Beautiful morning for a ride. Wanted to keep going right by work but...
Hammerhead


----------



## irideiam (Aug 23, 2019)

1976 Speedster, sorry it was dark...


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 23, 2019)

Why are the oldest ones the most fun to ride?


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 23, 2019)

Put the new rollfast badge on.  Thanks @John G04       actually met the owner of the bald brewer. He dug the bike. '' is that a schwinn? " lol.  Also saw a nice t-bird so stole a shot with it. Finished off the ride with my first it's-it. It lived up to every expectation. Now I really want to try the strawberry and cappuccino kind


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 23, 2019)

1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser down to the tip of the Peninsula; and back of course.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 23, 2019)

Sven said:


> Got an early morning ride in.  6:45 am  / 64°
> Did about 15 miles on the TNT.
> View attachment 1045664
> Long shadowsView attachment 1045665View attachment 1045666
> Great Ride. Nice and cool



Send me some of that energy please!!


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 23, 2019)

@Sven it works great,  thank you for the idea. 

You all were talking about noisy bikes, so I lubricated the chain and added a couple drops of oil to the coaster.  Very quiet. 
Now when riding full speed and the cicadas bomb me I can really hear that thump off my chest or face.

Went a piece out duck creek road, further down than usual.  Just makes it a couple miles uphill on the way back.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 23, 2019)

The Pierce is looking very nice: has great lines.^^^^   Very good looking bike, and I would bet pretty quick. 
     I got out on the forgiving Elgin for a 52 miler. Up & down the coast, inland up San Diego Creek and back through Talbert Regional Park today.  I put my custom big metal seat and a pair of deeper/wider half-moons w/grips from my 51 Monarch Super Deluxe back on.    Nice day to get out and pedal.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 23, 2019)

@SKPC, thank you for the compliments. It is scary fast at times. However the added weight of the water bottle puts it at 29 pounds now.

It's a really nice night here, 81f and feeling great on the body.

So I did an after dinner ride. 













Forgot these two.

I rode them this morning before packing them up for the trip to their new home.
Forgot to take photos though.  48 Super Deluxe and 53 Sunliner, both Monarks.





Going to California with an aching in my heart...


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 23, 2019)

Sunset ride around the neighborhood on my '57 Deluxe Hornet. Beautiful evening for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion (Aug 23, 2019)

Last year made US Schwinn


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 23, 2019)

Went out for some great rides this afternoon/evening...Late 1952 Schwinn (Standard), Model D-12.

First ride was through some local parks...






and then to Ardenwood Farms...





Second ride was on the Alameda creek trail...






Pics from the ride home...

















Shout out to Fenderless Friday too!!

Great day for a ride!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 23, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> @SKPC, thank you for the compliments. It is scary fast at times. However the added weight of the water bottle puts it at 29 pounds now.
> 
> It's a really nice night here, 81f and feeling great on the body.
> 
> ...



Goodbye monarks. Now someone else will enjoy pedaling up the western coast of our beautiful country on these.  I'm sure they won't be your last.  If you found 5 you will find at LEAST 1 more. Enjoy the pierce. It looks fast standing still.


----------



## Miq (Aug 24, 2019)

@Arfsaidthebee and @Balloonoob Great rides this week!!

Saw the end of the sunset on my way to Kyrene.  1941 New World.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 24, 2019)

Got home after work yesterday, relaxed for a bit and had a vanilla It's-It while choosing a bike to roll down the street to check out a downtown event.




Chose my custom '79 Schwinn Panther since it was Fenderless Friday.




After fueling up and de-squeeking the seat I made the 4 block journey to "Unity in the Community" event put on by the Chamber of Commerce. Lots of local businesses, food trucks and, of course, breweries!







Some pork tacos from Georgia Boys BBQ and Moondoor Dunkel from Wibby Brewing makes me happy! 

The live music from Foxfeather was great as well!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 24, 2019)

Morning ride out to Rainbow lake while it is still cool outside...1940 Iver Johnson, rolling original Firestone Champion tires.

















Great morning for a ride!


----------



## Sven (Aug 24, 2019)

Took the Flightliner out this morning for a morning ride







Stopped by the Amish market to pick up some Ho Ho cookies for my wife and daughter


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 24, 2019)

Hot &sunny here today, had an appointment, a couple of miles uphill than downhill on the way back. Stopped by this ruin that, I think, has some character.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 24, 2019)

Hot and humid outside of Fort Worth Texas today.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 24, 2019)

Greeced lightning said:


> Hot &sunny here today, had an appointment, a couple of miles uphill than downhill on the way back. Stopped by this ruin that, I think, has some character.
> 
> View attachment 1052288



Are you rolling on Curio UK tyres?
They look exactly like yours.


----------



## gkeep (Aug 24, 2019)

A few days late but a couple shots of our Wednesday tour of Eureka from Mr. Eureka, Mike TR6SC. Mike pulled out a nice variety of riders for us. Thanks Mike, you accomplished something I've not been able to do, finally get Danny out on a vintage bike! Danny liked the feel of the 1930 Swift, might win him over yet! We were there a few years ago and had some trouble with one of the locals at Fern Canyon.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 24, 2019)

A ride to Donut Man this morning on/in the Indian sidecar with my daughter.  She documented the trip with my iPhone from her perspective.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 24, 2019)

Rode the Winnipesaukee River Trail to Tilton. Stopped by Riverfront Park. Over to the library, then hit the BMX on the way back. Awesome day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Aug 24, 2019)

Just under 60 on the *Hawthorne Flyer* today. Down the coast, up Newport Back Bay and San Diego Creek when I came up on Mike and Troy pedaling at my pace, so I joined them for 25+ miles. They showed me a sweet  loop through Irvine with some climbing and new bike paths.  Really fun riding with them but eventually parted ways and rode back out to the coast along the water north from the wedge to Bolsa Chica, then south again through Talbert Regional and home to some Blueberry Acai sorbet frozen reward.   Bike rode trouble free & carried me well as expected.  Most excellent pedal.


















Sachs Dreigang 515 3-coaster rear.  Dixie cartridge bearing 9mm qr front w/ceramic bearing upgrade.  World Class Ti spindle sq spindle bottom bracket.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 24, 2019)

1936 Clipper to the REDBOX and around neighborhoods for fun.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 24, 2019)

Sunset ride on my '56 Jaguar. Golf course to School St. Then around the neighborhood a few times. Beautiful evening for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (Aug 24, 2019)

@Hammerhead Sweet multi-ride posts today!  That’s a really cool chain guard on your morning ride bike.  Great light you caught at sunset at the top of School St.

@tripple3 Lots of nice paint on that 36 Clipper!  83 years old!!!

@SKPC It’s crazy that a 60 mile ride isn’t anything out of the ordinary for you.  I never get tired of staring at the Hawthorn Flyer  and the great pics you post.

Philthy came down for a sizzling sunset canal ride to Gilbert.  We made it just past Main Street when Philthy’s rear tire started hissing.  The valve stem on his desert approved thorn proof tube had rubbed on the wheel hole for too long.  We made a solid effort to patch and run, but fixing a stem hole with the stuff we had didn’t work. 





Philthy chilled out on main st. with his deflated bike and I powered home on the 41 New World.  I had to stop at the trax to snap a sunset pic. 



I drove back to Gilbert in my Forester and picked up Philthy and his Cannondale. 

Sometimes rides don’t go like you plan.  I’m just glad I had a chance to hang w Philthy, even if we were stuck on the side of the canal path laughing about patching stems for a lot of it.


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 24, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Are you rolling on Curio UK tyres?
> They look exactly like yours.



These are Maxxis Hookworms, they are great riding, can handle pretty much anything & you can pump them up to 65 psi.


----------



## Bike Mike (Aug 24, 2019)

Rode my Spaceliner


----------



## Bike Mike (Aug 24, 2019)

Rode this around today


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 25, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Just under 60 on the *Hawthorne Flyer* today. Down the coast, up Newport Back Bay and San Diego Creek when I came up on Mike and Troy pedaling at my pace, so I joined them for 25+ miles. They showed me a sweet  loop through Irvine with some climbing and new bike paths.  Really fun riding with them but eventually parted ways and rode back out to the coast along the water north from the wedge to Bolsa Chica, then south again through Talbert Regional and home to some Blueberry Acai sorbet frozen reward.   Bike rode trouble free & carried me well as expected.  Most excellent pedal.
> View attachment 1052484
> 
> View attachment 1052485
> ...



An excellent pedal indeed!
Out on the '49 Ciclos Minaco 'especial' this Sunday morning. Only 15 miles around a very sunny South Oxfordshire. 15 miles is often enough though, this bicycle is made to be ridden fast.....












...... and I try my best to do it justice.


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 25, 2019)

Took a ride in country, a little off the beaten path, this morning, then down to the beach. Passed by one of the local rental fleets.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 25, 2019)

@Miq @dnc1   Kind words from my riding brothers.  We missed you Darren,  glad to see you back, and what a bike!  Super pics.   Miq-I carry alot of spare stuff only because of these breakdown experiences which WILL happen eventually.  Otherwise I wouldn't ride with a pack  full of tools and parts   Hopefully no-one is sick of looking at the Hawthorne yet.  It is special to me.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 25, 2019)

Went for about 11 miles today along the closed st. Vrain creek trail dodging sidewalk closed fences. Listening to sublime. I'll probably start taking longer rides along the highways and county roads once my other bike is rolling and well lit.


----------



## Sven (Aug 25, 2019)

SKPC said:


> @Miq @dnc1    Hopefully no-one is sick of looking at the Hawthorne.......


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 25, 2019)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1052862



Ditto!
Thanks @SKPC.


----------



## Miq (Aug 25, 2019)

@SKPC Gotta be able to fix simple stuff. It’s too easy to get several hours of walking away from your departure point on a bike. You, in particular, are sometimes out 25 miles from your start. That would necessitate a vehicle pick up or mountain rescue.  

My backpack is full of the things to make my bike roll on, but my skinny spare tube wouldn’t work in Philthy’s MTB tire.  He had a spare tube under his seat, but it had a huge gash in it too.    Probably an old blowout that just got stashed and never dealt with.  We tried the patch, but a valve stem joint is a tough spot to repair.   Glad we were right in town.

@dnc1 Ride on!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 25, 2019)

Rode the bike trail from the Grosvenor Dale swap to Thompson. Stopped by Riverside Park, rode by some old Mill buildings. Great swap lots of deals to had. I picked up a few smalls. Beautiful day for the swap and ride. 
On the '56 Jaguar.
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Aug 25, 2019)

Took a late afternoon 12 mile cruise with Wade on the '79.



A nice shady area on the trail.


Good Ride.


----------



## hotrod (Aug 25, 2019)

rode this around the niegborhood. chasing the wife on her electra.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 25, 2019)

_*1941-43ish? Shelby *_made Hiawatha.  About 40mi up and down the Cali coast.  Hot day,  but not Texas or Arizona or Antelope Valley hot!
 That's where it's hot.  Puncture Flatted today...patched it.











Sturmey 1978 S3C rear. 1948 Sturmey Drum front.  Original dog leg crank/hardware with 44t(22) Hawthorne ring. 50's Schwinn Deluxe pedals.  This bike stops on a dime.  I also busted a nut at the end of the rear seat spring rod under the leather on top of the pan, and it rattled all the way home.


----------



## Rustafari (Aug 25, 2019)

41 Hawthorne.  Wife and I did 10 miles on the strand.  Still rides like a dream.


----------



## MP12965 (Aug 25, 2019)

'54 Phantom ( Ice cold coolie after.)


----------



## Scott1963 (Aug 25, 2019)

My bro in-law had to change a tube today, he’s had the bike 25 years, never had the tire off the rim, this tube is more than 25 years old, pretty cool.











We rode a closed street family event today, W HTFD, CT; we made it a vintage ride. 




Another vintage rider was there, baby trailer on a 1939 bike,


----------



## COB (Aug 25, 2019)

Had not ridden this one this summer so I pulled it out of storage to limber it up a bit. Took it for a cruise around town for awhile and took a few photos just before dark. 











Came up behind this couple riding through downtown and caught a quick action shot.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 25, 2019)

I just rode an old girls bike today. 

 Red Klinedinst badged Shelby.


----------



## Miq (Aug 25, 2019)

@piercer_99 nice step thru.  Crazy curvy frame brace between the bars.  

I caught some good light on the way to Kyrene riding the 41 BFG New World.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## dnc1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks @Miq, I intend to.
It's a public holiday over here today, and unusually for our late summer holiday for once it's not raining! In fact it is darn hot!
Went out for a morning spin on the 1899 Rochester,  stopped by the old Bunk line in Cholsey. This line runs into Wallingford town off of the main Oxford to London railway.  It now runs vintage trains on special days.....




Next weekend Wallingford holds the 'Bunkfest', the UK's largest free music and dancing event, named after this railway. There'll be musical trains then!
It's a glorious day to roll around on a lovely machine.....




I might have to ride another one later, keep riding!


----------



## fattyre (Aug 26, 2019)

Pics from yesterday. It was too nice of a day to be playing with electronics!


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 26, 2019)

Am ride into work on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. A nice 50 degree ride even though it was a short one.
Hammerhead


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 26, 2019)

Scott1963 said:


> ...Another vintage rider was there, baby trailer on a 1939 bike,




That was me! 
Great seeing you guys, and your sweet bikes out there. I think we all skipped Dudley for this event, and for my part, I don't regret it (although now I can't wait for next swap). 




Helmet in trailer is attached to a slumped-over, sleeping toddler. Just let him sleep there while enjoying an al-fresco beer with wife and daughter.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 26, 2019)

Yup,the red schwinn bmx cruiser


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 26, 2019)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1053356
> 
> View attachment 1053357
> 
> Yup,the red schwinn bmx cruiser



Nice photos!
Finally I'm happy with my 1911 National Model 132. Just need some fatter tubs before heading out on a longer ride.
A couple of miles and everything is working.
You will not believe how much work has gone in to this machine to get it rideable.
All pictures taken in Wallingford this evening,  still warm.....









Can't wait to take it on a longer run.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 26, 2019)

I left this morning on Velvet, 1935 Huffman straight-bar roadster.
I had the day free, and it started out looking deLightful!









A little while after this portion of the ride, I got a phone call to work tomorrow.
Today is my riding day!






I rode 54 miles today; ate a $5 spaghetti lunch at Pizza Di Oro and was almost home when I was stopped by a neighbor.
She asked if I would take these 2 bicycles to save them from the trash.
Yes; I would be glad to.
The Raleigh is my Sweetie's old bike I built for her several years ago, and is on post 17 of this thread.
On This same day 5 years ago, she went on a big 20 mile ride with me.
So, her bike came back home 5 years later, to the DAY!!!
I had Pumpkin ITS IT.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 26, 2019)

*30's Shelby Flyer*      Up and down the southern California coast for 42mi.   Garage door shots litter the post.  I like garage doors. Makes for a clean background.  A bit windy riding but it often is down here.  No mechanicals or flats today on this ol boy.  Quick as a cat.  Speaking of cats, I was in the home stretch goin fast and passed this cat riding his dads's Hiawatha.    Turned around to look at it.   50's I think.  All original looking to me and super neat-o.    Great ride today.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 26, 2019)

Fecking hot as the hinges on the gates of hell today.  Not gonna lie, it really made me want to stay inside the air conditioned luxury of home and not go ride after dinner in the dark.

But, I,  being a full blooded first generation American of Irish decent am stubborn and refused to submit to the ridiculous heat. 

Plus, cold front on the way, it will be high 60's low 70's in the morning and mid 80's for the high for the next week.  Once again I faced summer head on and wore his hot arse down.

Oh, riding right.. 

3 miles after dinner,  it was hot.

Oh, supposedly the last triple digit day of the year for us.  "And God's people said Amen"

Y'all be good to each other,  you deserve it.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 26, 2019)

Had a two day family trip planned for Yosemite Valley...Show up early Sunday morning at the park entrance and the lady says "It's our Birthday!!"...Turns out it is the National Park Service Anniversary day-free admission for our two cars!...Nice way to start our trip.

Managed to squeeze in some bike time!!






Quick stop for the wildlife...





Up to Mirror lake...





Bridge stop...












Yosemite Falls...






Great couple days in Yosemite!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 26, 2019)

Had a medical appointment today, took Rosa. Haven't been out a lot lately because I had to pass my housing inspection, then I slept a lot, 4 people got West Nile virus including older person one in town and finally the heat died down some.

Still found myself swatting at a skeeter telling it to go away and let me die in peace of a heart attack in my sleep!

I don't have any really scenic riding nor enough space on my memory stick (16 MEGABYTES!) so I don't tend to take pictures while I'm out.

Stopped by a friend's house and she had some leftovers from dinner...a fish fillet, vegetable rice medley, Bok Choy and Ginger, a smidge of Doritos, two large jojo potatoes and a diet Coke.

Both of us ARE diabetic after all. Her daughter was over with her shepard. she and her husband have their own large dog and a bunch of cats and kittens. Had to get home before dark because only my taillight has a charge.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 26, 2019)

COB said:


> Had not ridden this one this summer so I pulled it out of storage to limber it up a bit. Took it for a cruise around town for awhile and took a few photos just before dark. View attachment 1053189




Did you find out what engine that Plymouth had?


----------



## mrg (Aug 26, 2019)

Nice night for the Monday 















car show


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 26, 2019)

We are heading into a good cycle of consistent wind, knock on wood. My cruising may be limited for a while, to my every day ride. Though the cruise along the main road to the surf shop can be a bit intense at certain times of the day.


----------



## Miq (Aug 26, 2019)

1941 New World.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 27, 2019)

Early morning ride into work on my '64 American. A nice 48 degrees wanted to keep riding but... Need to pay the bills. Beautiful morning for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 27, 2019)

1939 murray built mercury.very old decal remnants say pottstown high school.kool stuff.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 27, 2019)

What a difference a day makes.







Well, as they say, rain or snow or sleet or shine....





I cropped the shot, the carrier didn't want to get in trouble,  she's so nice I don't want to risk it either.


----------



## MP12965 (Aug 27, 2019)

2018 Costco eBike


----------



## hm. (Aug 27, 2019)

Took the 80 down to Huntington Beach today. California dreamin and cruising away intill the damn pedal let go on me. Oh well.. haha still had a great day and ride with plenty of nice scenery.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 27, 2019)

Evening neighborhood ride on my '57 Deluxe Hornet. Stone Park and around the block few times. Beautiful evening for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Aug 27, 2019)

Out on the * Elgin Tanker*  for some smooth sailing up and down the Cali coast.  40mi.













52-18 is a big enough middle gear to run most of the time when riding this 3-spd.  3rd is a bit tall, but with a tailwind it isn't....


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 27, 2019)

Took the kid out yesterday. Brought my custom cruiser in case my new bike rack fell off on the drive. It's nice that there are these bike maintenance stations around town. At one point not watching where she was going she went off the trail and straight down an embankment (slowly luckily ).. ... I grabbed her right before she hit a low fallen branch that might have sent her over the handlebars (right where her bike sits in the picture) . Scary but just a close call.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 27, 2019)

^^^^^   Mountain Biker in the making!   ^^^^^


----------



## Miq (Aug 27, 2019)

Another hot ride tonight on the canal. Nice thunder cloud to the north that lit up purple at sunset.  





I had kind of a crazy night.  When I was just getting on the canal at sunset, a group of guys on mini-dirt bikes came roaring down the canal behind me.  When they caught up to me, there were 4 of them doing wheelies 2 by 2 beside me.  Like 6” away from my shoulder.  There was another one or two just riding conventionally too.  It was dangerous and purposely intimidating.  I’m not into that.  There’s also a sign at every intersection with a street that says “NO MOTORIZED VEHICLES ALLOWED.  There was no way I could catch them or get pics once they were past me.  

I was turning off the canal an hour later at the end of my ride, and just then I heard them roaring back up the canal. I turned my bike sideways across the path as they pushed forward toward me.  Instead of the 5-6 dudes that screamed past me earlier, they were joined by 6-8 more dudes on mini motor bikes.  All of them parting around me as I screamed at them to “pull the f^#$* over!”.  Thankfully no one took me up on the offer.  They flipped me the bird and kept going as I called the cops.  

Officer Polowski showed up a half an hour later to tell me they had more important thing to do than chase some hooligans on mini bikes that “didn’t really push me off the path or threaten me”.  I get it.  It’s just frustrating.  I see tons of families walking with their little kids on the canal at sunset.  Do we have to wait for someone to get hurt?

I’m tolerant, for the most part, of many different points of view, but don’t put me in danger for your own enjoyment.   Not everyone is just going to cower from your loud exhaust and hipster beards!!  It’s my canal too and I don‘t mind showing it.  Even if you have more friends and more horsepower...


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 27, 2019)

Miq said:


> Another hot ride tonight on the canal. Nice thunder cloud to the north that lit up purple at sunset.  View attachment 1054483View attachment 1054484
> 
> I had kind of a crazy night.  When I was just getting on the canal at sunset, a group of guys on mini-dirt bikes came roaring down the canal behind me.  When they caught up to me, there were 4 of them doing wheelies 2 by 2 beside me.  Like 6” away from my shoulder.  There was another one or two just riding conventionally too.  It was dangerous and purposely intimidating.  I’m not into that.  There’s also a sign at every intersection with a street that says “NO MOTORIZED VEHICLES ALLOWED.  There was no way I could catch them or get pics once they were past me.
> 
> ...




That couldn't have been the Chandler Police. They have nothing else better to do than to harass people for no legit reason. Seriously, I say that with personal experience over the last 40 years. Google my friend Kerry's old next door neighbor, Former Chandler Police Officer Dan Lovelace. 
Sorry you or anyone else has to tolerate inconsiderate AH people like that.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 28, 2019)

Am ride into work on my '57 Deluxe Hornet,a balmy 60 degrees lol. A beautiful morning for a ride. Happy Hump Day
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Aug 28, 2019)

[QUOTE="GTs58, post: 1064724, member: 42538"........Former Chandler Police Officer Dan Lovelace.
Sorry you or anyone else has to tolerate inconsiderate AH people like that.[/QUOTE]

$5,000,000 paidout in wrongful death suits......
Now he is a prison guard ,hired by a former member of the Chandler PD. Sounds like a "Good Old Boy network to me.


----------



## Sven (Aug 28, 2019)

Miq said:


> ......
> there were 4 of them doing wheelies 2 by 2 beside me.  Like 6” away from my shoulder.  There was another one or two just riding conventionally too.  It was dangerous and purposely intimidating.  I’m not into that. .......They flipped me the bird and kept going as I called the cops.
> 
> ..




If the cops are too busy
..here are a few DYI ideas.




Or


Not saying to hang the razor wire at neck level...but thst might add an interesting touch.
A dirt bike caught up in a coil of it will do the trick
..maybe rip the punk's testicles off, so he doesn't pollute civilization with his offspring.

Dont worry about Ofc Powoski. he is too busy to do his job.
It's dickheads like that that "ef: it up for  good officers trying to do the right thing.

Dont mess with the Werewolf Crew


----------



## SKPC (Aug 28, 2019)

@Miq .  If I was with riding with you, (and I wish I was) I would have made sure they drove (or me toss) their illegal, easy-button-gas burners into the water along with their sorry arses.   Safety in numbers is key.   If you are alone then be careful with these guys and back off a bit.  I have had run-ins with these neanderthals myself, and since I am 6'-3" I can usually intimidate them enough to not mess with me.   Same thing happens here on the Santa Ana river trail.  I tend to just swerve at them at the last possible second to send a message.  They certainly cannot read or write and they don't give a s*#t!   Cops?  Too busy with other criminal elements, I get that, but why even have the ordinance, right?    Next time bring along some hand-made, small bandoliers intended for the spokes (if there are any).  2-foot pieces of wire with old nuts and bolts on the ends.  Hmmmm, this gives me a fresh idea and a new project!


----------



## Miq (Aug 28, 2019)

You guys are too funny.  I don't want to hurt anyone or retaliate with escalating effects.  Being surrounded by 12 dudes on motor bikes does make me rethink wanting to "talk" to them about it.  

A bunch of caltrops to drop would have been fun though...



I'd just have to clean them up afterwards.  

AhhHooo Warewolf Crew!!!!


----------



## Sven (Aug 28, 2019)

Loaded up with egg cartons, jars and small containers,  I rode the "55 to the Amish market ( I would have  taken pictures, but I'm sure I've posted enuff pics ) to my see Adda aka  my "Amish Mistress". That what wife calls her. She is pretty, and very nice. I did buy some zucchini bread from her.




After my drop off I stopped at the Lighthouse Liquors to pick up some brew for tomorrow's fishing trip


And back to the car before the rain



Good Ride.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 28, 2019)

OK, so i see your '55 Vette, @Sven, and raise you another. Added even taller bars since last time, and rack. Ready to pick up my Kindergartener at school. She doesn't like riding on road in the trailer (I'm usually on sidewalk) but does like riding with traffic in the seat.


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 28, 2019)

Took a nice ride out to the airport this morning. The Greek islands, to most of Europe, are somewhat comparable to Florida or the ,Caribbean to the US, an inexpensive 3 hour or so flight. Planes are running constantly, during the summer season. This airport was one three airstrips during WW2, There were quite a few German & Italian planes that ended up here. They were mostly scraped for the metals, parts can still be seen if you look. I’ve seen photos of wing & fuselage skins used s shed roofs. What I believe to be wing ribs used as fence posts & the beach along the airport.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 28, 2019)

Errands on today's acquisition (finally got my Japanese Steel). First drug store, then grocer, as I thought the milk at drug store was overpriced. That detour had me riding home in light rain - but I saved 43 cents!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2019)

Morning light ride a little later, and Sunset Beach water-tower 1st, then the end of the peninsula.
40+ miles on 1940 Western Flyer HD.
I did notice less drag/more lift when flying along the cliffs without my bag; good tip SKiP @SKPC 






This is a 1st to see; but not surprising.
NP Elementary play ground with motor patrol, lights flashing?!?
I didn't stick around to find out what that was about....






Yeah, it's still over-due for some maintenance and cleaning; but still rides AWESOME!


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 28, 2019)

With the new tires on it, this 1978 Raleigh Sports tall frame is a really nice rider.

Can't wait to sell it. 

It will make a great cruiser for one of the thousands of students starting at the University of North Texas. 

I've had my fun with it.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 28, 2019)

Took out the'37 I put together for a buddy the other day! Great ridin bike!!!


----------



## SKPC (Aug 28, 2019)

Up and down the Cali coast again today in the flats on the _*21st Century Hawthorne Flyer*_.  Around 43mi.  Side trips through Talbert Regional Park going and coming.  Nice day out with little wind. In the home stretch, the light changed the wind died and only Tom Petty/"Free Falling" and the sound of tires on the road were it. Simple.
If an Asteroid hits our planet, will there still be light?  Keep pedaling!
Santa Ana River Jetty



Huntington Beach strand..



Sunset Beach Garage Door...



Talbert Regional Park......



Great ride!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 28, 2019)

Wednesday longmont bike night. Met up with @Mr. Monkeyarms and even saw one of my old coworkers there with his 2 kids. My daughter was kinda racing his son. Great ride!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 29, 2019)

Yep! Met up with @Balloonoob at Longmont Bike Night with others. The theme was "Blue". Once again, lots of great conversation during the ride, not many pics...








Then home for a cheapo, big wheel ice cream sammich!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 29, 2019)

36 Goodyear


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 29, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Yep! Met up with @Balloonoob at Longmont Bike Night with others. The theme was "Blue". Once again, lots of great conversation during the ride, not many pics...
> View attachment 1055063
> 
> View attachment 1055064
> ...




I get my ice cream sammiches when I go downtown to the old drive in by the park...they still have scotch and soda flavor there but I have to settle for a diet Coke with cherry flavoring these days, I've been a diabetic for nearly 25 years and the sammich is probably enough.


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 29, 2019)

Rode 17 miles today on Charlotte roads and local greenways on my 34 Rollfast. It sure does Rollfast(er) since I upgraded the 28” wooden steel clad wheels with a 700c40 rim/tire combo with a Nexxus 3 speed hub!


----------



## hm. (Aug 29, 2019)

ok..ok after the broken pedal on my cruiser 5 down at the beach the other day..now its time to switch it up.. Pulled the 82 Sidewinder 5 speed down from the hooks in the garage.



hit the mean streets of whittier heading down to the greenway trail



I love watching these gold rims spin haha


Had to stop for a pic once I jumped on the trail



moving very quickly down the path rode about 4 miles to the start for another pic



Close up of the trail sign at the start at Pioneer blvd



had to stop and take a look at these tiny houses at palm park



crossed the street at hadley and looking back at the old abandoned ice cream factory






passing the iron works and furniture restoration place where ive had some antiques fixed in the past



gaining speed and moving very fast up the hill at 5 points intersection



the old car wash still under construction



open road and flying in 5th gear down the other side



going wayyy too fast for this tweeker coming outta the brush..lol



and down to the end at mills ave, where the city workers are currently working on expanding the trail



I have heard the trail will go through La Habra all the way to the city of Brea someday..







the end.. well not really cause I still had to ride up hill back to the house. Totally worth it. Great ride!


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 29, 2019)

Picked up this '5? Western Flyer today and rode around a covered bridge on the way home. Then around the yard a few times. Definitely needs some cleaning and service. Rides nice,tires look original. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 29, 2019)

Long day at work today. I left on my WF HD before 5 AM and didn't ride home until after 5 PM.
Riding both times is the highlight of my day!





Riding to Costa Mesa off the SA river trail.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 29, 2019)

Picked up a bike this afternoon...Had to ride it!    2000 Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe.

Heading out to Quarry Lakes reg. park...









Lago Los Osos




Rainbow lake...




Bike rides nice...Great afternoon for a ride!


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 29, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Long day at work today. I left on my WF HD before 5 AM and didn't ride home until after 5 PM.



Back when I worked in the motorcycle industry, and was eligible for overtime, I referred to that as a "half day".


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 29, 2019)

Today was an all Bianchi day. I was thirsty, so I rode a few towns over via the greenway to use the water fountain (no pics).

Then my wife and I and my toddler rolled over to pick up my Kindergartener, and we all rode to a nearby restaurant in the village for dinner, before returning home.
I had planned to ride the '32 Simmons, as my only trailer hitch was still on that bike from last Sunday's ride. As I attempted to loosen the valve stem(it has Prestas on it) to raise the tire pressure, the core blew out and away from me. I took a quick look around, and realized I'd never find it. So the question was do I steal a core from the Bianchi (only other bike I own with Presta valves), or just swap the hitch over. I swapped the hitch. Now here's the great part: As I set down my wrench next to the Simmons, there was my core, inches from where it blew out with what had to be 75psi (I ride at the max, which is 90psi). Pretty funny.

I have to say that pulling my 100lb loaded trailer with this bike feels the same (or easier) than riding the Collegiate with no trailer. but loading up with no stand on the other hand...


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 29, 2019)

Rode the Roadmaster 1938 model 1826 Deluxe


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 29, 2019)

I need to stop riding this Raleigh,  the more I ride it the more I like it. I can't believe how good this is, I have ridden brand new bikes that were pure pigs compared to this machine. 

I rode it 5 miles this morning before work, now just another 2 miles tonight.  If it had lights I'd go further.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 29, 2019)

Late start on my Shelby Hiawatha for 27mi.  Long day but still went for a ride.  It always clears your mind.  One more earth rotation in hand.


----------



## Miq (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice quiet evening here to clear the mind too.  My back hurt but I needed a ride.  I just took it easy.  Nice thunderhead lighting up the north again.






Steamin Kyrene and my 41 New World


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 30, 2019)

Happy Friday. Rode my '61 Panther 3 into work today. A nice cool 48 degrees. Wanted to keep on cruising. Awesome ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 30, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 30, 2019)

Went for a nice ride through the back streets out, to the beach by the airport. Trying to stay off the main rd. as much as possible. Not much room for error on it. Back streets are much easier though. Wind kicked up early, as l was out there. Finding new bunkers every day. This one is a favorite.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 30, 2019)

Happy Friday!
It was 68 deg. at 4:30 AM when I pedaled for the trail, on my WF HD, 450 lumen light atop my helmet; Lightin' it up.
To CM and home where it's 88 deg. now.










I often pick the dirt next to the trail to ride.
It's piling up again.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 30, 2019)

Another 16 mile ride to HB shop to pick up my check.
Velvet deLuxe, all side walks possible, Friday drivers Hurry-up to get home.
I ride like I'm invisible; I had a blast!





Both shops I ride to, routes go by Edison Sub-Station and a golf course.




Action shot taken at 3:33


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 30, 2019)

Rolled down the hill for a haircut and figured since it was Friday I should stop in next door afterward for a beverage to celebrate the start of the holiday weekend.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 30, 2019)

Sunset ride on my '61 Panther 3 from the golf course to School St. Beautiful evening for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 30, 2019)

Nice night, very nice for this time of year.


----------



## Bozman (Aug 30, 2019)

Test drove my 1925 Columbia Special Racer. Still need to adjust the seat and wrap leather on the handle bars. Running Schwalbe 700x32c tires on Velocity Blunt 35s. 





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Aug 30, 2019)

Late ride again but this time on the quickest of the quiver.  About 38mi on the *Shelby Flyer Roadster*.  Windy from the north and suffered through it.  Fast on the flip.  Another fine day in hand. * "Pedaling your bike will clear your mind"*....Hmmmm… are you sure about that?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 30, 2019)

Rosa, it was bill paying day. Along the way I eliminated the need for a charity telethon to feed starving me. The results were glorious, nay, gluttonous.

Operators are NOT standing by. Hogs have no future, Les.


----------



## Miq (Aug 30, 2019)

@Bozman That bike is sweet!  Looks fast and stable.

@Hammerhead I love seeing that bike again.  It looks like it would be really fun to ride.  








1941 Schwinn New World Lightweight W1M


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 30, 2019)

Your ID should have been Nite Rider


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 30, 2019)

Rode the blue bike first


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 30, 2019)

Motobike later


----------



## SKPC (Aug 31, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> Operators are NOT standing by. Hogs have no future, Les.



On the 'western Minnesota farm when I was a kid, we (my cousin John and I) rode some hogs like horses in the hot summer sun and killed a couple doing so.
My uncle was pretty mad.  Hogs have no future. They also do not sweat...peetey


----------



## Bill in Bama (Aug 31, 2019)

Our weather here in Alabama is starting to turn fallish! So i washed this off last nite for a brisk ride today. 1974 schwinn continental!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 31, 2019)

Another 20 mile ride to Kittitas WA, but on a different bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 31, 2019)

1936 Electric down to NP and back; early.


----------



## Sven (Aug 31, 2019)

@Blackbomber ...fellow 1955 utility corvette hauler. You definately haul a more precious cargo., your kindergarten princess. I just haul vegetables, baked goods and sometimes beer.

Met up with Wade rode the TNT.







Yup...you guessed it back at the market. Dont know why this wagon was parked right off the trail. Gas can too....



Along with the normal pickup of dozen ear of corn, dozen HoHo cookies, got the cheese Danish. I cant understand why I'm not losing weight.
Good Ride


----------



## Pauliemon (Aug 31, 2019)

Rode this one around the hood this morning. It was much easier after I put pedals on.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 31, 2019)

Sven said:


> @Blackbomber ...fellow 1955 utility corvette hauler. You definately haul a more precious cargo., your kindergarten princess. I just haul vegetables, baked goods and sometimes beer.
> 
> Met up with Wade rode the TNT.
> View attachment 1056009View attachment 1056010View attachment 1056011
> ...




Looks like you had a multicultural ride, met some Danish, an Amish farmer with a two-stroke tree saw...


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 31, 2019)

1939 DELMAR to the bank and the park; where the basketball court got a fresh paint/surface.
Just like a kid, I had to be the 1st one on it, to see if it was dry.








Marty @cyclingday  tell us again what type Palm please.


----------



## MP12965 (Aug 31, 2019)

Out and about with the '64 Wasp. ( Updated )


----------



## MP12965 (Aug 31, 2019)

Being serenaded by the local musician...


----------



## SKPC (Aug 31, 2019)

Went long today for 63mi on the* 35 ElginTanker*.  Down to the Wedge, across Newport Habor on the ferry,  inland up Newport back bay into a baking hot San Diego Creek pathway to my flip-it-around spot in the shade at 27mi.   Then back out to the coast into the human & vehicle packed madness of a hot Saturday holiday weekend at the beach.  It's rough out there folks.  Worked my way out of that then back up the Santa Ana River to a cool shower. This bicycle is pretty heavy but also smooth and forgiving.   A very dependable machine for long rides like this one..
The Wedge garage door.



Heading inland via san diego creek.



27mi in at the flip spot.....where did everbody go?



Irvine/San Diego Creek


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 31, 2019)

Serviced my '48 Western Flyer and rode around the yard. Then to the Arch for sunset. Short ride but a beautiful evening for one. Rides nice but got to get some tires.
Hammerhead


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 31, 2019)

Rode the '39 5 bar. This bike gllllides!!


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 31, 2019)

Another salvage, teardown and rebuild. 


1968 Schwinn Racer,  I am really starting to question my Schwinn dislike.  (Other than the New World, I have no love for them).  This is really a great riding bike. 


I'll put the new rear tire on it tomorrow and it will be finished.


----------



## IdahoLinda (Aug 31, 2019)

My 1959 Gamble's Hiawatha.  She rode the "Route of the Hiawatha" again today.  What a grand old bike!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 31, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Marty @cyclingday  tell us again what type Palm please.




Bismarckia nobilis

I took the 1918 Excelsior Auto-Bike out for its maiden voyage today.



It glides as smooth as a gull on the sea breeze.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 31, 2019)

Today was a good day.to see all the killer car show pics from @Venturanationals including Joe buffardis awsome vintage flathead race car and tow setup,check out my Instagram @birdzgarage


----------



## Sven (Sep 1, 2019)

Late yesterday, I rode _Yellow Fever  _down to Wade's house to pick.up  _copperhead's _ 
( 1964 project  Varsity ) repaired forks. 
I did read the excellent  thread that @bikewhorder posted years ago in regard to straightening bent forks. But, I dont have any of the tools and Wade is a metal fabricator......so....you get the picture.




I was greeted by the family guard hog


The fork viagra worked. 


Nice short, but good little ride.


----------



## Greeced lightning (Sep 1, 2019)

Got up late today, rode out to my favorite seaside Greek taverna for a proper English breakfast at noon.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2019)

hm. said:


> ok..ok after the broken pedal on my cruiser 5 down at the beach the other day..now its time to switch it up.. Pulled the 82 Sidewinder 5 speed down from the hooks in the garage.
> View attachment 1055223
> hit the mean streets of whittier heading down to the greenway trail
> View attachment 1055224
> ...



Very cool! My girl and I have joined @Vintage Paintworx several times to ride that trail.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2019)

Spun the teens Reading around town for a new 'do, lunch and a couple(or was a few...) beers.


----------



## hatz4katz (Sep 1, 2019)

Rode the 1955 Tiger along the beach from Huntington to Newport.  Ran into Marty / @cyclingday and stopped to admire his beautiful 1918 Excelsior Auto-Bike.  Weather was perfect and the crowds were less than expected for a holiday weekend.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 1, 2019)

Really humid morning ride. Got the new rear tire,  everything is tuned and it's like a new bike again.

1968 Schwinn Racer.

Sold by Bolen's Toy Palace, which would eventually become Bolen's Bike World in Fort Worth Texas.   Bob Bolen was the longest serving mayor of Fort Worth.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 1, 2019)

My first tour de fat ride was awesome yesterday. Hitched a ride with @Mr. Monkeyarms and met up with a few of the Denver old bikes club guys later. Madonna took a spill butt first on a modern high boy and by happenstance another Madonna was there to help her up. Ouch. Lots of great costumes and crazy bikes. Good times.


----------



## Sven (Sep 1, 2019)

Rode  the TNT only 79 with Wade.




ACE is the place. .....A buddy of mine is retiring  today , 25 years of service.


Met up with zmr Richard Doubleday on the ride back. The man is 80 years young. He rides 25 to 30 miles a day. Yup he kicked my a55 going back . Average speed of 15 + mph. He had already did 25 miles today. Man is in great shape


Good Ride today


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 1, 2019)

Rode my '48 Western Flyer around the neighborhood after little more cleaning. Didn't want to go far until I get some tires. Still a very nice rider.
Hammerhead


----------



## hotrod (Sep 1, 2019)

really enjoying this bike.since I had the wheels trued at a local bike shop. and greased the bearings.


----------



## Miq (Sep 1, 2019)

@Hammerhead The Flyer seems pretty solid after a couple of short rides and continued servicing.  It keeps looking better and better.  Nice work!  New treads are going to make another nice leap forward.  I’m looking forward to seeing what you do with it.  Right now its cool how unmolested it looks.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 1, 2019)

Rode over to a Restaurant near the house for their annual "Honor Flight" car show....great turn out......


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 1, 2019)

Just a short ride down the riverbed today...


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 1, 2019)

Super Sunday Ride on 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser to the Sears September Ride in Long Beach.
I brought a banana for the trip.
It was a pretend Light Laser along the HI Voltage transmission lines.







Action shot of 2 coyotes that live along the river.






I drink coffee before I leave, so it's good to know where "Stops" are.








A awesome girl Elgin parked next to Tiki; what a *Pair!*

*



*

I'm home now.
Great ride.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Callahooney1 (Sep 1, 2019)

Cruised my Hiawatha today around Old Town Plaza here in Albuquerque then pulled over to hear some jams from an aspiring trio playing some cool contemporary music.  Entertained some questions and comments about the wheela from tourists and some locals.  Was a good day!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2019)

'02 Napoleon and Miss America on the Sears September Ride today.


----------



## Miq (Sep 1, 2019)

Short ride tonight. Just wanted to get out to see the cloudscape. Looked like rain in all directions around me, and the wind kept shifting, but never stopped blowing hard.  I can still hear it blowing outside now. 





Yep all around me.



Fun quick dry ride in the center of it all.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 1, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Super Sunday Ride on 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser to the Sears September Ride in Long Beach.
> I brought a banana for the trip.
> It was a pretend Light Laser along the HI Voltage transmission lines.
> View attachment 1056631View attachment 1056632View attachment 1056633
> ...



Man I miss Sunset Beach.  I used to hang out at Thursdays on Monday nights then to the water for the sunset, and Sunset Beach every Saturday for the sunrise.  Good times.


----------



## Brutuskend (Sep 1, 2019)

Got the tank mounted to my Elgin and took it for a short shake down ride.



 Looks like I will have some more clearance work to do to be able to properly steer her.


----------



## MP12965 (Sep 1, 2019)

Went with the '65 Typhoon today. ( Updated )… or as some call bikes like this " repaints ".


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 1, 2019)

Man, what a day.  Got up, finished the 68 Racer, mowed, cleaned the pool, birthday party for my bride. Chauffeured grandkids to  our home, then back to their home.






Rode bikes, the 78 Team Murray (I'm at least a foot to tall for it), my grandsons Workhorse,  the 68 Schwinn again and the 78 Raleigh. 











Then just finished up a nice ride on the Pierce Racer.  Life is so worth living.  





My birthday is in 4 days.  Huzzah!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 2, 2019)

I dusted off the old 39 Twinbar, for the Sears September Ride.





@oddball Cliff giving it a go.



Me, @cyclingday Marty, enjoying the ride.



Thanks, @Balloontyre Ivo!
Your old bike still rolls true.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 2, 2019)

Met my cousin & his family for Tour de Fat in Ft. Collins on Saturday. Kind of a tradition over the years for us but skipped the last 2 when they changed their format. Glad they're back to their old ways(for the most part)! 







They got that wacky 3 wheeler a few years ago from a friend a few days before a Tour de Fat, which was it's maiden voyage. Had original tires and my cousin is a pretty big guy. I was concerned about the tires holding up. Made it to the parade fine but 2 blocks into the parade, one of the tires exploded!! He got to sit on the side and watch the rest of the day.  Was good to see some fresh rubber on it and it made the whole ride this time!!  It needs an overhaul one day. When they got home they were going to take it for a spin around the hood before hanging up. They made it about 200' and one of the hubs seized.  Which is fine. We need to get together to give it an overhaul and we have some ideas to add some coolness.

@Balloonoob came along to enjoy the lunacy too!



He was the one that brought the ride back to thought, as it was out of mind the past couple years. If he hadn't brought it up, we would have missed it this year. Thanks Nate!! My sincere apologies to your wife for keeping you out so late. When I get on a bike, it's hard for me to stop.....

Start of parade.











Along the parade.




















Then some after party at New Belgium Brewing. Didn't see all of it. Too hot!!  Had a couple beers, bratwurst. Lots of water!!




Saw Yo Yo Man battle a giant squid and save humanity!












Then met up with Blu and a couple others from the Old Bikes Club for a ride west along the Poudre River bike path. 







Photobomb by Nate.






As we were headed back, this crossing made me think there's a large population of tall bikes in Ft. Collins. (Notice button up high to activate crossing.)



Left home at 8:07am and got home at 9:00pm. A great day of bicycling fun!


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 2, 2019)

Trying to decide what to do and ride on this killer day! Hum.....


----------



## rusty_apache (Sep 2, 2019)

It was actually Wednesday that I headed up to the High Horse for some local music and barbecue on the ‘97 Wasp.










 There was a bicycle gang there complete with vests and tatoos. It was a little intimidating and they weren’t very friendly but at least they didn’t mess with my bike or accessories. 
I stopped at Dignowity Park for a bad photo of the Alamo City skyline and another on the porch of my 1922 Craftsman bungalow.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 2, 2019)

Coffee run this morning is Santa Cruz


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 2, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> '02 Napoleon and Miss America on the Sears September Ride today.
> View attachment 1056743
> 
> View attachment 1056744
> ...





rusty_apache said:


> It was actually Wednesday that I headed up to the High Horse for some local music and barbecue on the ‘97 Wasp.
> 
> View attachment 1056978View attachment 1056979
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Sep 2, 2019)

Had a good ride today with the best bike buddy, @Floyd


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 2, 2019)

I left early, and ended up meeting some bike pals.
1939 Snyder twinbar Rustjunkie Tiki Cruiser.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 2, 2019)

Finished up my 51 New World project, and after the shakedown ride yesterday I discovered the headset was binding. After replacing a few bearing races, it’s all good to go. Great solid rider now!!


----------



## SKPC (Sep 2, 2019)

Leisurely spin up and down the Cali Coast.  Hot inland working in the yard, so pedaled out to the water 5mi away after thinking it would be better than working on Labor Day.  Saw @rcole45  pedal past me travelling the opposite direction in Huntington, so quickly turned around to say hi and dumped the bike on the pavement in traffic.  Very embarrassing maneuver at best. Nice ride though, about 38miles.


----------



## Miq (Sep 2, 2019)

I went for a ride around Tempe Town Lake tonight w Philthy.  Hot but fun. 



Check out the crescent moon setting over the far right building.


You hardly ever see graffiti like this.



Rains always flood this part of the greenbelt.


----------



## mrg (Sep 2, 2019)

Didn’t take any pic at the beach but remembered at the car show this evening


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 3, 2019)

Rode the '48 Western Flyer to work this morning. Tried to catch the sunrise but... Beautiful morning ride. Going to get some tires on this week,then I'll be riding this one a lot more.
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Sep 3, 2019)

Did a 20 mile tour today. I started at the southern end of the TNT. Stopped  at DJs to pick up an extra drink.





The corn here looks horrible.  I'm hoping its feed corn


Good ride


----------



## Bill in Bama (Sep 3, 2019)

Man,, you crazy cats have such cool bikes and live in such groovy locals,,, i feel like such a loner here in nw alabama! Nobody i know could give two sh@ts about a bicycle much less an old rusty one! Our park ,,, where i walk my dogs when ever the weather will allow,,, almost never has a bike in sight! And yet i smile,, because i know you are out there doing the do! Thanks for the cool pics and hot chics!!! Ride on mofo’s. Im watching you live your life and boy don’t you! I did ride this Monday! And here are my girls!


----------



## hm. (Sep 3, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Very cool! My girl and I have joined @Vintage Paintworx several times to ride that trail.



Right on Mike! if you guys ever plan on hitting the greenway trail again, get at me.. Im not far from it and it would be cool to meet up.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 3, 2019)

I left early enough to ride to the Pacific Ocean before work.
1940 Western Flyer, HD Service Bike.
I saw SKiP @SKPC out tending; he took the last pic. Thanks!


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 3, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Another salvage, teardown and rebuild.
> 
> 
> 1968 Schwinn Racer,  I am really starting to question my Schwinn dislike.  (Other than the New World, I have no love for them).  This is really a great riding bike.
> ...




Yeah, I'm pretty enamored with the pedestrian Schwinn Electro Forged lightweights - especially three speeds. And yours looks like it might be a 20" frame. I have a 17", 22", and 24. I had trouble finding a 20, and expanded my search to Japanese and European (and now have a PUCH). One thing I'll recommend if you hold on to the Racer - find a solid stem. I had the rolled stem with those bars on my '68 Speedster, and switching to a solid stem eliminated unwanted flexing I felt in the bars.


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 3, 2019)

$25 Craigslist find (Austro-Diamler / PUCH Pathfinder A-D)


----------



## Miq (Sep 3, 2019)

Half ride out to the overpass.  Very low light pics tonight.  Started my 2k mi tune up on the bike today.  The 41 New World ran great in the dark tonight with a cleaned and dry lubed chain, newly cleaned and greased BB, and new grease/oil in the cleaned up ND coaster.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 4, 2019)

Chaotic yesterday,  roof being replaced thanks to the 1June storm that ripped through here.  Roofers will be back shortly to finish up today.  Fortunately,  the ac decided to go out again yesterday. 


Bonus, it decided to get hot again,  temps in the triple digits over the next few days.

Got the Pierce out for an early morning ride in the 71 degree respite from the heat.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 4, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Very cool! My girl and I have joined @Vintage Paintworx several times to ride that trail.



Yup, live down the street from the trail.


----------



## Greeced lightning (Sep 4, 2019)

Went for a ride around the backroads of town. Thought that this looked like a nice spot.


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 4, 2019)

Even though I added a couple of "modern" (early '80s) lightweights to my fleet recently, I still love riding my newly altered '55 'Vette. So just a ride to do a couple of errands, and the 'Vette and my wife's bike were already in the driveway. I dropped the seat over the weekend because I wanted her to try it out with the wider bars and "new" seat, and never put it back up. Which is pure lazy, as I swapped the rusty and marred seat post at the same time, so it slides nicely now. Anyway, I rode it low, and it felt as cool as it looked, although I was naturally running at 1/3 efficiency. Which is OK, because I took the sidewalk. Even though it's just as illegal on this bike as on a road bike, somehow it feels like a higher level of wrong to ride the Bianchi on the sidewalk. And in town, I don't ride on the shoulder - I take the lane. Which means I need to be cranking. And sometimes I just want to glide along at a leisurely pace. Corvette is great for that . It's nice to have a sturdy rack on the back, as well. That's going on the Puch as soon as the roads are salted - maybe prior. Or maybe I just get another one. It's the Topeak that works with MTX quick mount bags and my baby seat. Need to get the bag


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2019)

Another back and forth to the CM Shop/garage, on same bike as most every work day.
I went farther than I needed to because I had the time/left early.
2 Edison Sub-stations, and all transmission lines related, I lighted them pre-dawn.
Light For All!







I think this pre-war Western Flyer is pretty special; and it's HD!


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 4, 2019)

After my ride this morning,  I climbed into the attic and repaired the ac unit.

Very cool.

Roof got finished. 

And, it was time for the night rider.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 4, 2019)

Hawthorne....up and down the Cali coast late. Ran into t-3 riding home from work.   Wind died and hardly anyone was out making for pretty nice riding conditions: a rare occation down here.   Tore apart the front end of the bike earlier for an overhaul including the I-had-to-cut-it-to-get-it-apart spring retaining rod lower nut. Replaced that.  Also shimmed  the forks' pivot which had a bit of slop in it.   Good to get that done, been bothering me.   Bike tightened up just a little bit more.    Good ride.


----------



## Miq (Sep 4, 2019)

Another hot monsoon sunset. 106 when I left the house. Kept rolling with my tune up today too. New grease in the cleaned front hub and new 3/16” balls and grease in the cleaned Torrington 8s. @SKPC the R pedal axle you sent me in Jan still looks great after another 2000 miles of loving rotations!  



Maybe not as fast as lightning...


...but as fast as a freshly greased ‘41 New World.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 5, 2019)

Early AM ride on the '48 Western Flyer to work. A cool 50 degrees on this short ride today. Beautiful morning for a ride. Tried to catch the sunrise again but... One of these days I will lol.
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Sep 5, 2019)

@Miq   A true maintenance believer you are!  I  highly recommend this to all who get out and put the miles on.   Big mileage is possible with this old metal. It can and should be done regularly, but isn't very often. Today the 2nd chain gets retired on this bike...stretched after only  750mi.
Another pic from yesterday late on the high-mileage 21st-C W.H.F.


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 5, 2019)

Nothing today but I tent camped over the weekend @ Stony Creek Park,great time. We rode our Twinn around the park once and took a couple of short rides....Pic from net,I have none of mine but they all look the same


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 5, 2019)

Took my custom 3 wheeler for Longmont Bike Night last night. The theme was "Neon". I wore my faded neon black AC/DC t-shirt.








It was a fun ride as usual. Crowd is getting smaller now that school has started and getting dark earlier. About 30 riders this week. 




And a post ride ice cream sammich! Delicious!


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Sep 5, 2019)

got on my '46 Schwinn Admiral yesterday... one of my favorites to roll.


----------



## rusty_apache (Sep 5, 2019)

1897 WASP. 
I took it down to Bakery Lorraine at the Pearl for breakfast. 


 The grotto on the San Antonio river 


Wall from repurposed Boiler components 








Brew house 




Bottling department 


What is left of Tacoland, immortalized by the Dead Milkmen. R.I.P. Ram & Doug


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Early evening birthday ride on the Pierce. 

Only 98f, not to bad.









Last quarter mile sucked, the walk of shame.  Rear tire went flat.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 5, 2019)

Commandeered my buddy’s 39 rattle can special for a ride around Boulder. Good times and memories.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 5, 2019)

VIA and the Bog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COB (Sep 5, 2019)

It was a great evening to watch a bicycle race. This one turned out to be a photo finish !


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2019)

You see the line-up of cars from CM to HB on Adams; everyday.
Super glad to be on a bike and ride to work.







I think a lot of younger folks don't even know what a Newspaper is, let alone a paper-boy.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 5, 2019)

So I really wanted to ride the Pierce some more tonight.   I just don't have any spare tubes.  So I thought,  I can take the wood wheels with single tube tires off of the 30 Westfield I just got, but they need to be trued and the tires are almost 90 years old, nope.



Then I remembered that I have a 700c hybrid,  so I stole a tube from it and pinched it putting my tire on in a rush, so rats.

Cooked a salad for birthday dinner.





Actually BLT's but hey.


Tonight's ride is brought to you by broken glass on country roads and the 1929 Westfield assembly line.


----------



## Miq (Sep 5, 2019)

@piercer_99 Nice to see the ‘29 out.  

Replaced a couple of broken spokes on the rear wheel and re-trued it this evening.  Got a late start but it was still hot and quiet on the canal out to Kyrene.  






‘41 BF Goodrich New World - the moon and Jupiter.


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 5, 2019)

Short ride after work today with a friend.


----------



## MP12965 (Sep 5, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> So I really wanted to ride the Pierce some more tonight.   I just don't have any spare tubes.  So I thought,  I can take the wood wheels with single tube tires off of the 30 Westfield I just got, but they need to be trued and the tires are almost 90 years old, nope.View attachment 1058798
> 
> Then I remembered that I have a 700c hybrid,  so I stole a tube from it and pinched it putting my tire on in a rush, so rats.
> 
> ...



My kind of salad !


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 6, 2019)

@piercer_99  sucks about the flat. Love that bike. And Happy birthday. @Miq Awesome pics as usual. Am ride into work on my '61 Corvette. A nice cool quiet ride. Love the morning rides.
Hammerhead


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 6, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 1058760
> 
> View attachment 1058758
> 
> ...




In town for the CU vs. Nebraska game? Should be a slobber-knocker!! I can't wait.....


GO BIG RED!!


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 6, 2019)

rusty_apache said:


> 1897 WASP.
> I took it down to Bakery Lorraine at the Pearl for breakfast. View attachment 1058683
> The grotto on the San Antonio river
> View attachment 1058685Wall from repurposed Boiler components
> ...



Sweet bike and great post!


----------



## Miq (Sep 6, 2019)

^^^^^Agreed!^^^^.  Grotto is sweet too.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 6, 2019)

Yeah, that was pretty awesome....


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 6, 2019)

Bolted some parts that were laying around and came up with latest rider! late 1939 ba407(basically a ba107 but with fore brake and stimsonite reflector becomes the ba407)


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 6, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> @piercer_99 sucks about the flat. Love that bike. And Happy birthday. @Miq Awesome pics as usual. Am ride into work. A nice cool quiet ride. Love the morning rides.



Ditto all that!
Pre-dawn ride to work; left early to ride further.
Parked my bike to take a pic, in my light-beam I saw something running across the ground.
Just a big bug.:eek:











It's Friday so I stopped at McDonalds for a double filet-O-fish, very tasty.
Next stop was RedBox for tonights' movie.








WF HD by CWC


----------



## SKPC (Sep 6, 2019)

Hawthorne Flyer.  New chain today!  Nice ride: just over 40mi. up and down the so-cal coast.


----------



## MP12965 (Sep 6, 2019)

'79 Heavy Duti ( Short neighborhood ride. )


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 6, 2019)

85f on I-35  frontage road.

Guess I will be riding the 1929 Westfield until my new tubes for the Pierce Racer arrive on Monday. 






















Funny thing,  I don't feel 59.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 6, 2019)

Night ride '48 Western Flyer.
Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (Sep 6, 2019)

@Hammerhead good to see you out on the new Flyer at night.  Pre-dawn @tripple3 and birthday boy @piercer_99 all part of the Werewolf Crew!!

@Autocycleplane Your Flag Summit ride pics today are gorgeous!  Wish i could have escaped the heat with you.

@SKPC The shiny Hawthorne looks great, especially in the arched door pic!








Rode out to Kyrene on the 41 New World.


----------



## COB (Sep 7, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Early evening birthday ride on the Pierce.
> 
> Only 98f, not to bad.
> 
> ...




Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## fattyre (Sep 7, 2019)

Big city nights.  Sorry for the crappy iPhone pics!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rusty_apache (Sep 7, 2019)

Miq said:


> ^^^^^Agreed!^^^^.  Grotto is sweet too.



Thanks, our river walk is pretty special!


----------



## rusty_apache (Sep 7, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Sweet bike and great post!



Thanks, nice Ordinary you have there.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 7, 2019)

Rode my new klunker.  (edit, ps, it isn't a klunker, and hopefully never will be.   )

Well, rode it about one hundred feet.

1930 Westfield,  non-badged, original steel clad wood wheels wrapped with No. 79 Giant Chain Tread single tube tires, which still hold air.  Swapped out the handle bar for one that wasn't bent, put an old saddle @Balloonoob sent me.  Basically oiled the chain and aired up the tires and rode it.

Needs a little maintenance before I ride it again.

here is all of the information on it.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1930-westfield.158369/#post-1068838


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 7, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Rode my new klunker.
> 
> Well, rode it about one hundred feet.
> 
> ...



Nice. Not your typical klunker.  Non badged as in never had a badge.... No badge screw holes? Are the rims solid and straight? Glad the seat went to good use on a great bike.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 7, 2019)

never had a badge, no holes for a badge.

rear wheel is solid and straight, front wheel is solid and needing to be trued fiercely.   If it was trued, I would ride it much further.

The Morrow needs a service, it stops alright, but is a little sloppy. 

I will probably get a set of modern wheels for it, unless I sell it.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 7, 2019)

COB said:


> Happy Belated Birthday!



Ditto to that!
Some great bikes and rides on here as usual, keep it up!
Short spin on the 1911 National again this evening. Still fettling it before a longer ride is conceivable. 
It's "Agatha Christie" weekend here in Wallingford,  so I thought I'd picture my machine leaning up against her old garden wall.....


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2019)

1936 Electric down to the Wedge, NP Beach.
Then a buddy came over and rode it, while I chose Velvet, 1935 Huffman straight-bar roadster.









A great day for a ride; or 2


----------



## buickmike (Sep 7, 2019)

Boy I'm tired+ feel like I'm getting sick. I made myself get up and change the tire on MTB. I had the rims on my homemade truing device chasing down a flat spot as I was rolling.. Soon as I took it for a chocolate run- discovered flat spot was gone. New tire is 2.10 vs 1.95.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2019)

Rode the '48 Western Flyer on the Winnipesaukee River Trail to Riverfront Park. After putting some new tires on. Beautiful evening for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 7, 2019)

Getting ready for the JAF/CO meet followed the next day with the Rolling Relics Davis ride-which this year includes the National Bicycle Museum(will be opening special for the club-awesome!)see ad in upcoming meets/swaps for both these events at the end of the month. Anyway pulled out the 1935 Ranger motorbike and greased up everything and took for shakedown ride.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 7, 2019)

Out on the Shelby Hiawatha black and chrome up and down the So-cal coast.  Quiet today, and therefor nicer riding conditions for a Saturday on the strand.
Bolsa Chica/Sunset



Bolsa Chica Estuary tidal entry/exit & auto overpass. Coast Hwy 1.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Sep 7, 2019)

My son decided he wanted the black ‘51, but with red tires & grips. Had to take it for a test ride before handing it over.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2019)

This evening, two things needed done, first return the redbox movie, then bank atm to pull cash.
I don't have pictures of either because I rolled up to both, never got off.
Very carefully rode through the electric doors at Albertson's, redbox right by the door.
then I rode around the display island, and right back out the door.
1939 Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar hotrod roadster; really a blast to ride.


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 7, 2019)

rusty_apache said:


> Thanks, nice Ordinary you have there.



I wish it were mine. A fellow Wheelman owns it. It's an 1890-something 46" or 48". Riding it was probably the coolest thing I've ever done bike-wise, and thankfully my wife got video.


Oh - and I rode the Bianchi a little, and the Corvette a little more today (no pics). And I never got off my street. I have a crap ability to get my 1 year old down for a nap. So I put him in the baby seat on the vette, and rode up and down my street for about an hour. Not as boring as it sounds.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 7, 2019)

Rode over to my buddy's house for a 4-night backpack trip planning session (9-18 to 22)Red Mountain Basin, John Muir Wilderness)...

Heading out...





Shinn Historical Park and Arboretum is a 4-1/2 acre hidden gem in Fremont. The Big House dates back to 1876 and it is surrounded by large trees and beautiful gardens.





"Stitches" by T. Barny, Healdsburg, is a steel tubing sculpture that depicts the stitches on a baseball. The sculpture is constructed from 376 two-inch steel tubes welded together using a cylindrical wooden form. Owned by City of Fremont.




Mission peak in distance...





Flower patch...






Old Cement factory...




Alameda Creek trail, heading home...




Great day for a ride!!


----------



## Miq (Sep 7, 2019)

Another triple digit night ride to Kyrene on the 41 New World


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 7, 2019)

So many late night taco truck options....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 8, 2019)

First ride on the brand new specialized camber carbon comp 29.its replacing the giant nrs 2.ill still be hitting the hills on my klunkers


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 8, 2019)

Two towns over to the farmers market in Collinsville, CT for produce, meat, and brunch. Farthest I’ve gone on the ‘55 Vette. Stock 18T cog on the Sturmey, 35 lbs on the rack, and another 85 tied to the axle (10 less on the way there). I was running 55lbs in the tires, and rear felt like it was deflating. I won’t say it was a walk in the park, but we made it, and I’m a better person because of it. 

The verdict is in: As I suspected, an old middleweight Schwinn is really all the bike I need.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 8, 2019)

Miq said:


> Another triple digit night ride to Kyrene on the 41 New World
> View attachment 1059793View attachment 1059794View attachment 1059795




I don't know about you, but I have about had my fill of triple digit nights this year.


Of course, in 4 months I am going to be having the single digit nights.    I prefer the 80's.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Sep 8, 2019)

Mrs. _friend_ and I rode Casey Key Rd this morning.  11.5 miles round trip.  I rode my Western Flyer and she chose _Mr. Bernie_, our '64 Typhoon w/ 2 speed kickback.



















The tiki bar at the turn around point was closed for vacation!  No Mimosas for Mrs. _friend_!


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 8, 2019)

First ride on a little restomod. Picture is in front of the barn it came out of


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 8, 2019)

bikeyard said:


> First ride on a little restomod. Picture is in front of the barn it came out of
> 
> View attachment 1059985
> 
> ...





Nice.

This sure looks a lot like a Westfield built Elgin.


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 8, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Nice.
> 
> This sure looks a lot like a Westfield built Elgin.



It is.  Repainted by the original owner.  Came off a property that has been in the same family for 200 years.  I just cleaned it and changed the wheels.  Added the light.  Rides nice


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 8, 2019)

bikeyard said:


> First ride on a little restomod. Picture is in front of the barn it came out of
> 
> View attachment 1059985
> 
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 8, 2019)

Didn't ride it far. Looks like the sweetheart sprocket has to go. The extra washer needed for the chain ring to clear the frame causes chain misalignment with the rear cog. I do have another smaller chain ring - just had my '' heart " set on the sweetheart sprocket. Boooooo.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 8, 2019)

Rode the Northern Rail Trail today,on the '48 Western Flyer. Beautiful scenery, this bike rides very well with the new tires. Through the tunnel into another dimension. Checked out an excavator. Stopped at Potter Place Railway station and General store. Then hit a covered bridge. Then out of tunnel and back to reality.  Awesome afternoon for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 8, 2019)

I picked the Elgin Tiki Cruiser again, and wore a Sears September shirt for the occasion; to the Circle City Ride in Orange, via the Wedge in Newport Beach.









Almost 60 miles today; It rides great!


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 8, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Rode the Northern Rail Trail today,on the '48 Western Flyer. Beautiful scenery, this bike rides very well with the new tires. Through the tunnel into another dimension. Checked out an excavator. Stopped at Potter Place Railway station and General store. Then hit a covered bridge. Then out of tunnel and back to reality.  Awesome afternoon for a ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1060070
> 
> ...



Did you ride from Franklin to Potter Place?   That’s a good ride.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 8, 2019)

bikeyard said:


> Did you ride from Franklin to Potter Place?   That’s a good ride.




Started at Lawrence St and rode to Eagle pond Rd. Not sure the miles but didn't seem like a real long ride. I need to get a taller seat post for longer rides.
Hammerhead


----------



## Igor (Sep 8, 2019)

91 Trek 
So old the color is back in style.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 8, 2019)

Another long ride today on the *Elgin Tanker Rat*.   To the coast, south on PCH, Newport back bay bike route, inland up San Diego Creek past UCI to my flip point, then back outbound to Balboa Island, across Newport Bay on the Ferry,  down to the Wedge, up the coast to Sunset Beach, then another flip, back down the coast and then inland to Costa Mesa via the Santa Ana river bike route. Very lIttle wind and cooler.  63mi on a metal seat.  Excellent day going long.
In order of record.


----------



## Miq (Sep 8, 2019)

Goat head got my front tire.  I could hear it tapping against the concrete.  When the steering started to feel “weird” I knew something was up.  I stopped under a light, pulled out the goat head and heard the rest of the air come rushing out.  Didn’t take long to get it rolling again with a spare tube and tools under good light.  Good spot to stop.




Fun rolling home on my semi-flaccid hand pumped front tire, getting pushed by a tail wind.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 9, 2019)

Morning ride into work on my '56 Jaguar. A brisk 48 degrees. Awesome ride wanted to keep on rolling. But....
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Sep 9, 2019)

Hammer-master...… Great image.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 9, 2019)

Good morning sunshine.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Didn't ride it far. Looks like the sweetheart sprocket has to go. The extra washer needed for the chain ring to clear the frame causes chain misalignment with the rear cog. I do have another smaller chain ring - just had my '' heart " set on the sweetheart sprocket. Boooooo.
> 
> View attachment 1060061



How about trying an early Colson sweetheart chainring like was probably on there originally? I've seen smaller ones that may fit your frame better. I'm getting all itchy seeing that Schwinn piece on there...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2019)

We finally made it back to the Orange Circle Ride yesterday after close to a year. Had a great time on the smooth and light '37 Colson straightbar, my girl on her lovely Mercury and Tim on his loaner '36 Colson Doublebar. We'll be back again soon!

















Got back just in time to make Happy Hour.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 9, 2019)

Picnic with daughter and zoey..


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 9, 2019)

Out riding with a bunch of like minded enthusiasts.


Antiques and Collectibles!
What’s not to like?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Out riding with a bunch of like minded enthusiasts.View attachment 1060591
> Antiques and Collectibles!
> What’s not to like?



Who's that handsome Devil on the left?


----------



## Speed King (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 9, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Who's that handsome Devil on the left?




I’m not sure,
They said he was something they picked up at a prop house from the Munsters or the Adams Family.
Lol!


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 9, 2019)

Took this old girl out for a ride. Now to break her down, crate her up and send her to her new island home.

1937 Silver King


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Sep 9, 2019)

Mark Johnston said:


> My son decided he wanted the black ‘51, but with red tires & grips. Had to take it for a test ride before handing it over.View attachment 1059743



Looks good!!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 9, 2019)

I left early to ride 45 minutes, on my way to work; 20 minutes home.
Same bike; rides awesome; responds perfectly.


----------



## fattyre (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 9, 2019)

Yeah baby.


----------



## Miq (Sep 9, 2019)

@fattyre I’m digging the yellow highlights!

@piercer_99 That will keep you rolling...

Nice clouds tonight riding on the canal.








1941 BFG New World


----------



## hm. (Sep 10, 2019)

Back to the beach again with the sidewinder this time..



Stopped at the picnic tables for a nice view of dog beach, 



then down to the end at newport



just to push it a little further rode through balboa all the way down to the park



stopped for a quick rest and to take in the view



heading back in 5th gear approaching dog beach



 once again the picnic tables at dog beach



stopped for a pic 



yes.. had to pull in here again



enjoyed my 5 dollar beer and free snack



..then back to the truck parked a pch and warner. Not sure how many miles but it was my longest ride so far and im feelin it!


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 10, 2019)

I usually rotate my old Schwinns when I ride them in the early Florida morning before Mother Nature cranks up the heater. I just mounted new Continental 27” tires  on my 1980 Suburban. I usually do 11 miles and during cooler days will do 17 miles 4-5 days a week. Here I took my water break on the Cross Seminole bike trail before heading back home. It took me 63 minutes to ride the 11 miles, break included. Not bad for an old fart of 63.


----------



## bficklin (Sep 10, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> I usually rotate my old Schwinns when I ride them in the early Florida morning before Mother Nature cranks up the heater. I just mounted new Continental 27” tires on my 1980 Suburban. I usually do 11 miles and during cooler days will do 17 miles 4-5 days a week. Here I took my water break on the Cross Seminole bike trail before heading back home. It took me 63 minutes to ride the 11 miles, break included. Not bad for an old fart of 63.View attachment 1061058
> 
> View attachment 1061059




Love that color.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 10, 2019)

The Black Queen!


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 10, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> The Black Queen!
> 
> View attachment 1061255




Wow! That gal is 119 years old?  She took a licking but she keeps on ticking!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2019)

hm. said:


> .then back to the truck parked a pch and warner. Not sure how many miles but it was my longest ride so far and im feelin it!



It's 15 miles from the Watertower in Sunset Beach, to West Jetty Park in Newport; 30 miles round-trip.
Warner is approx. 13 miles from end of peninsula; so probably 26 miles.
Great job! 
The more I ride that loop, the more I want to.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2019)

Early departure to ride to the edge of our Continent, on WF HD
45 minute ride to work at 5 AM; 25 minute ride home.
I found this "Light reflector peace" under the High Voltage transmission lines, on the dirt path to the river-trail.
It lit up and caught my eye out of the dirt where it lay.


----------



## kingfish254 (Sep 10, 2019)

Rode my X-53.  Western Sizzler X-53 that is.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 10, 2019)

_ 21st Century Hawthorne_ for 48 spirited miles.  Mild temps and fairly calm winds presented good riding conditions.  Out to the coast, down to Balboa Peninsula, floated the ferry, pedaled up Newport back bay(a favorite section) then inland up San Diego Creek towards the Santa Ana mountains past UCI to my flip spot, then back out to the coast, north, then back up the SA river inland .  Another fine long pedal.  Carried me well & issue free.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Sep 10, 2019)

Just getting back to biking after an unplanned layoff.  Normally, my preference involves riding a couple balloon- tire bicycles that I have.  Tonight, I pulled out an old Raleigh bike that I have,
because I needed to get to the auto repair shop to pick up my car from an inspection more quickly.  Although she hadn’t been ridden in a long time and definitely needs some major adjustment, it was a fun sunset-ride that got me there!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Sep 10, 2019)

Railroads 'n' rust... Ridin' the '54 E-C Firebird today -


----------



## Miq (Sep 10, 2019)

41 New World


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 10, 2019)

We got away!!


----------



## hm. (Sep 11, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> It's 15 miles from the Watertower in Sunset Beach, to West Jetty Park in Newport; 30 miles round-trip.
> Warner is approx. 13 miles from end of peninsula; so probably 26 miles.
> Great job!
> The more I ride that loop, the more I want to.
> ...


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 11, 2019)

Went for a ride last night with the red rollfast. Even sad looking Pontiacs are pretty cool looking but I would need the mullet to match. Was welcomed home by a small frog - an unusual sight in my neighborhood. Today I straightened out the chain ring added a thinner washer so the ring wouldn't hit the frame and got the blue Colson riding. It's begging for thinner tires on 28s. I'm glad i went with the higher gear 9 tooth sprocket. Got it up to 25 mph on it's first painted skiptooth run.


----------



## Sven (Sep 11, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> I usually rotate my old Schwinns when I ride them in the early Florida morning before Mother Nature cranks up the heater. I just mounted new Continental 27” tires  on my 1980 Suburban. I usually do 11 miles and during cooler days will do 17 miles 4-5 days a week. Here I took my water break on the Cross Seminole bike trail before heading back home. It took me 63 minutes to ride the 11 miles, break included. Not bad for an old fart of 63.View attachment 1061058
> 
> View attachment 1061059



That is one clean Suburban. That color is sweet.
  I don't know about you but, I love the FFS on my 79 Suburban .


----------



## Sven (Sep 11, 2019)

Finally back on the bike. Spent a few days down in North Carolina helping my daughter and her husband move into their new house. I took the '79 out and rode the TNT with  Wade.



We rode and talked about what we were doing 18 years ago . DC was a chaotic mess the hours after the attacks. 



I spoke with one of the Amish folks at the market in regards to the attacks. Having no TV, radio. or computer, he said he didnt heard about it til days later. 



I had to return a book to the library.  They had this Godzilla monster display. Pretty neat.



Man the corn here is looking bad



Good Ride today.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 11, 2019)

kingfish254 said:


> Rode my X-53.  Western Sizzler X-53 that is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1061337





Always nice to take your new ride after the Build-off and use as intended!! (Although, you always start riding yours as soon as possible during the Build-off! )


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 11, 2019)

Quick lunch ride on my ‘36 Shelby Cadillac


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 11, 2019)

Hey nice Suburban .  I like that blue shade.

 I will never forget when those savages struck. I was southbound on US 1 near SW 300 st in Deep South Dade County in my unmarked police car when the wife called me on the cell phone and told me about it. I remember pulling into a Daycare and rushing to their office where they had a tv and was off. I yelled at the lady to turn on the tv to the news and bam there was the report. We both stood there speechless with a blank look in our faces. That is one day I will never forget!


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 11, 2019)

Miq said:


> @fattyre I’m digging the yellow highlights!
> 
> @piercer_99 That will keep you rolling...
> 
> ...



This reminded me of a song. This and another of your sunset colors post. Beautiful


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2019)

Today I went to the beach after work; riding 1940 WF HD, with my work clothes and lunchbox in the bag. 
Done working again.
I'm off tomorrow; let's Ride the beach!





I rode the river trail past the paved part for a mile.
That way takes me past the bigger Edison Sub-station; Light For All.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 11, 2019)

3-speeder said:


> This reminded me of a song. This and another of your sunset colors post. Beautiful



A far cry from Both Sides now by Joni Mitchell but still cool.  Arizona sure has some pretty sunsets. @Miq captures them frequently and happily shares them with us. Here is North Mountain Park near my old casa in Phoenix AZ. and Turnagain arm just South of my early stoming grounds in Anchorage (Kinda reminded me of the picture on the youtube video.


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 11, 2019)

I am fortunate enough to be able to ride to work every day unless the weather is bad, which is usually about a four month stretch around the holidays here.  Harhar. Caught some storm clouds brewing today with my Burl Ives edition 53 Schwinn Varsity.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 11, 2019)

Just Jeff said:


> Quick lunch ride on my ‘36 Shelby Cadillac
> 
> View attachment 1061761




I love this bike!!  Congrats on a great buy!
It took every bit of restraint I could conjure up to keep from bringing it to Colorado...
It's looking great Enjoy!



(Luckily I have a ragged carcass to start with.)


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 11, 2019)

Took my Huffy Sportsman 3 speed for the penultimate Longmont Bike Night tonight. A crowd of about 17? made it! 








Unfortunately, I forgot to get ice cream sammiches when grocery shopping this week.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 11, 2019)

Late start on the Shelby Flyer.  40mi. 2hr 40min. 15ave.  Nice riding conditions today up and down the coast.   I don't always ride this bike, but when I do I have to get compact, enter the cockpit and hang on.  I think you can adapt to most any bikes' numbers. This one likes a fast pace and is much different than my other bikes. Kinda like a hot potato.  In order below.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 11, 2019)

mike j said:


> View attachment 166364 *Well yesterday*
> 
> Schoodic point, Acadia national park, Maine. Riding around the grounds & old carriage trails on Mount desert island. Good times & Lahbstah. That's lobster, for anyone not from Maine.



I love the crescent wrench mount.  I might just borrow that idea.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 11, 2019)

Wow this thing is so much faster than my other bike. Kinda felt like this guy. Gotta put a front fender on it at least... I got splashed in the face by puddles at least 3-4 times. I might buy a pair of yellow lense glasses for night riding cause something flew in my eye too.  Tonight's pic is where it all stated for me. Had i not picked up this persons saddle on a 12 dollar bike from goodwill i might not have stumbled onto old bikes or the cabe.


----------



## Miq (Sep 12, 2019)

@3-speeder and @Balloonoob Thanks for the sunset props. and soundtracks.  I am fortunate to live in a place where the sky is so open.

I’m still leaving too late to really catch the good light.  It’s was in the 90’s at sunset and I really wanted to let it cool down more...









These low light pics take a lot of post processing.  Jacking up the brightness and correcting some of the yellow sodium vapor lighting effects etc...  I’ve been digging how some of the backgrounds come out looking like watercolors, all washed out and fuzzy.  It’s a little further from reality than the day pics I take.  Not quite as gorgeous and artistic as the pics @Kstone creates, but I’m having fun.   There are a lot of great photographs from many members here (regulars and less frequent posters alike) and I’m inspired and learning everyday from all of you.  Thanks!

I’m also learning about where you ride and what it’s like near you.  Great to see the sunsets from the top of School St., or morning light “left coast” rides, or Amish Chow Chow and farm gear, or toasty Texas nights, or high Utah mountain White Birch colonies, or noticing the bike lock on the custom Che painted bike, or Colorado group rides with kids and costumes, or New England fire road rides, or jaunts through the ancient small towns of the UK, or big rides in Yosemite, or beach bunkers and deep blue water in Greece or, or, or...  It really beats noticing the fewer ways we are different from each other.  

Ride on.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 12, 2019)

Did my 11  miles this morning on my 1974 Le Tour. This is the smoothest, fastest bike of the ones I have. Even better rider than the new aluminum hybrid I have. Now I’m on the hunt for another one in the same condition but in yellow. I have the original Schwinn saddle that is in brand new condition but man it’s so hard and uncomfortable. The saddle I have on is padded and feels great.


----------



## fattyre (Sep 12, 2019)

‘Lil snap


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 12, 2019)

I rode my Western Flyer today with some like-minded enthusiasts, including Marty who calls us that. 





https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/o-c-weekly-mid-week-beach-ride.88749/page-10#post-1070630
For more pics of today; and plenty more from many, many past rides, of the OC Beaches.
Enjoying the Ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 12, 2019)

Pierce


----------



## mike j (Sep 12, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> I love the crescent wrench mount.  I might just borrow that idea.



Go for it, I got it off this site also. I first saw Tailhole mounting them on the frame.


----------



## mike j (Sep 12, 2019)

Went for a few hour ride on the old iron mine roads again. Uncharted territory this time. @fattyre just posted a photo of a snapping turtle on his ride today. I passed two also, one was pretty high up the mountain. They are usually never out of the water unless they are laying their eggs in June. A little strange, nice ride, a dull gray day w/ a threat of rain that never materialized. Third photo in front of one of my favorite local stone walls w/ some great stuff I picked up along the way


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 12, 2019)

Rode to work and back today. My coworker has a "1994 Cannondale Killer V 500 he got from a garage sale and is pretty proud of along with this" 1985 Trek 420." which apparently is super mint. my bike held up well. Snapped a picture doing 22. Ride safe folks!


----------



## Miq (Sep 12, 2019)

Empty canal path ride out to Gilbert.  Nice ride with two railroad crossings.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 12, 2019)

Very cool photo effects on that Moon shot @Miq


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 12, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I rode my Western Flyer today with some like-minded enthusiasts, including Marty who calls us that.
> View attachment 1062377View attachment 1062378
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/o-c-weekly-mid-week-beach-ride.88749/page-10#post-1070630
> For more pics of today; and plenty more from many, many past rides, of the OC Beaches.
> Enjoying the Ride.




Shame I missed the ride 
Still fighting off this virus I got


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 13, 2019)

by the dawn's early light...


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 13, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Wow this thing is so much faster than my other bike. Kinda felt like this guy. Gotta put a front fender on it at least... I got splashed in the face by puddles at least 3-4 times. I might buy a pair of yellow lense glasses for night riding cause something flew in my eye too.  Tonight's pic is where it all stated for me. Had i not picked up this persons saddle on a 12 dollar bike from goodwill i might not have stumbled onto old bikes or the cabe.
> 
> View attachment 1061975
> 
> ...




How many teeth on each gear?  Looks like you've got quite a high speed set-up going  on.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 13, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> How many teeth on each gear?  Looks like you've got quite a high speed set-up going  on.



26 in front.... 9 on rear.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 13, 2019)

Am ride into work on my '57 Deluxe Hornet. A nice cool quiet ride. 45 degrees and loving it. Should have kept riding.
Hammerhead


----------



## friendofthedevil (Sep 13, 2019)

Out this morning on my '71 Collegiate...









Circus Bridge





Trapeze school





























going home to await a very special delivery.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 13, 2019)

Black and chrome Shelby for an early short one with the T-3........ …. … .. .


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 13, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Black and chrome Shelby for an early short one .



Hey, that's me in this pic.
Here's some I took of you just before, and after that.











Fun to ride with you Pete; let's do it again sometime.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 13, 2019)

Today I rode Velvet deLuxe up and down the river trail, the Newport peninsula 3 times, and to the water-tower in Sunset.
72.5 miles, 15 of it with Pete @SKPC 
Great Day!
























Cappuccino It's It for the reward; Factory Flavors are almost all gone.
At least Mint is always available.


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 13, 2019)

Lunch ride on my Shelby


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 13, 2019)

Rebuilt another Schwinn. 

1968 Breeze, this is going to make a young lady very happy.   It rides very well also.









They made such a cute couple,  but it wouldn't last forever. They're splitting up tonight.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 13, 2019)

Yes T-3, I hoped you would notice that you were in the background. But don't give away my photograph techniques Mark!   That's not fair!   That is a very unbecoming photo of me sprawled on the deck waaay low for an EBI btw... .. .  Maybe I should have posted this one where you aren't  "in the picture"!!...


----------



## hotrod (Sep 13, 2019)

I been riding this more than my  almost new electra. guess you can`t beat American steel


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 13, 2019)

Sunset/moonrise ride at the Dam on my '61 Corvette. Beautiful evening for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (Sep 13, 2019)

@Hammerhead Sweet top of the dam pic!  Glad to see another werewolf out on the full moon night.  

@SKPC I get weirded out when people roll up on me crouching for pics too.  Your earth based photography is worth it!

Nice sunset tonight.










And the Full Moon.






Very comfortable ride on my 1941 New World.


----------



## Sven (Sep 14, 2019)

Took a late afternoon ride on the Diamondback. 





Stopped by the New Market market for a liquid refreshment. 



The home again,  home again. Great Ride


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 14, 2019)

Miq said:


> @Hammerhead Sweet top of the dam pic!  Glad to see another werewolf out on the full moon night.
> 
> @SKPC I get weirded out when people roll up on me crouching for pics too.  Your earth based photography is worth it!
> 
> ...



Nice saddle brother.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 14, 2019)

@Miq said: " I get weirded out when people roll up on me crouching for pics too.  Your earth based photography is worth it!"
Thanks Miq!  Nice suspension seat on the World I see there!  Those are comfortable.  It is kinda strange, but you have to put up with T-3's riding style if you want to roll with him.  Marks' riding style is a little "different" I would say.  It's sorta dangerous as his hands are off the bars most of the time, so I try to stay either way in front of him or way in back, depending on the situation.  He rides at either an "on" or "off" pace when pedaling, which constantly throws you off a normal person pace.    I am always asking him to slow down and minimize his constantly blasting and somewhat irritating horn at everyone that he has on the Huffman!  This seems to piss a lot of people off as we ride by.   But, if you want to ride with him, which is pretty fun, you gotta put up with it!  I just tell him that I worry about him getting badly hurt the next time he goes down hard. It is only a matter of time.  See you all back in the mountains!  Ride on.... … .. . skpc
Loudest bike on the strand below.....Earth Based Image of the very noisy Huffman.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 14, 2019)

Last night's ride with some new tires on my '61 Panther 3. Glides along nicely. Hhhooowwwlll
Hammerhead


----------



## indiana dave (Sep 14, 2019)

Been riding my Schwinn Heavy Duti clunker build a lot lately. Fun beater that I can goof off and hop some curbs, and bunny hop stumps and rocks with.



Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 14, 2019)

Nice afternoon ride in North Texas,  95 in the shade.

















If you know anyone looking to buy a haunted mansion,  this one is for sale.
Just now, everyone who has owned it,  since it was started to be built 28 years ago has mysteriously died within months of buying it.


----------



## hatz4katz (Sep 14, 2019)

Rode the albino Corvette to the beach today. A VW bus group had a bunch of buses on display. Lots of cool vehicles on display and nice owners eager to talk about their VWs. I offered to trade a Corvette even up for their bus but got no takers.....


----------



## MP12965 (Sep 14, 2019)

Rolled out with Mean Green


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 14, 2019)

Rode my 36 Shelby with the Gateway Coasters today. Haven’t ridden this bike since last year, but it’s as nice as I remember. Great ride today!


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 14, 2019)

38 Shelby Rex


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 14, 2019)

I finished adjusting and took out Aero King for it's maiden ride.
1938 Double Bar roadster by Schwinn.
Very solid, smooth, and responsive.
It's different than most of my bikes, but super fun to ride.







I've had it a month now; got it at a brewery bike swapmeet in Monrovia from Tony @rustintime 
I have always loved it, every time he brought it to rides I took pics of it; possible covetousness.:eek:
Vans Whitewalls and a comfy old Schwinn saddle and bag took it up a bit more for me; diggin' it.














There is a lot of people at the beach this evening.
I was given an ice cream sandwich by a group of beach party folk; enjoying the Day.


----------



## Miq (Sep 14, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Nice saddle brother.



Couldn't have done it without you.



SKPC said:


> Nice suspension seat on the World I see there!  Those are comfortable.




Even better tonight with some foam and leather on it.  Now that I am tuned into it, I see many people today riding Troxel Long Springs 

@MP12965 That Phoon is sweet man!

Sunset was intense with storms blowing in.  Rode for a few and ran into some friends I haven't seen for weeks.  I got to catch up with them, and watch the lightning get closer and closer.  Wind was getting fierce, and I didn't want any rain on my new leather saddle, so I bolted home.







Troxel Transformed 1941 BFG New World


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 15, 2019)

Miq said:


> @Hammerhead Sweet top of the dam pic!  Glad to see another werewolf out on the full moon night.
> 
> @SKPC I get weirded out when people roll up on me crouching for pics too.  Your earth based photography is worth it!
> 
> ...



Seat looks great on it!


----------



## Sven (Sep 15, 2019)

Took a ride thru Leonardtown early this morning..pretty much a ghost town. 




Dukes " Bar"...now home to 3 little businesses. 









A nice mural 



Great Ride


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 15, 2019)

Early morning ride on my '61 Panther 3 to the golf course for moonset. Then around the block a few times for sunrise. A beautiful morning for a ride.
Hammerhead




















Props to all for some great pictures this past week. I love seeing the variety of bikes and scenery. Thank you everyone. AWESOME night, moon, sunset sunrise pictures from the The Werewolf crew @Miq @Sven @tripple3 @piercer_99 @birdzgarage


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 15, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting Sunrise and Sunset shots today, and every Sunday!
Last evening at HB CA



Sunday thread:https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i...unrise-or-sunset-bike-photos-on-sunday.95520/


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sven (Sep 15, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> ........ from the The Werewolf crew @Miq @Sven @tripple3 @piercer_99 @birdzgarage


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 15, 2019)

Riding my TOC Black Queen!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Sep 15, 2019)

No bike pic needed. Just that I’m riding a rental with my wife at Mission Beach in San Diego before returning to Denver...... no wonder you guys and gals buy so many bikes here in So California...... weather here  is AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 15, 2019)

34 Colson.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 15, 2019)

39 Monark super frame /5bar . Tank coming soon. Out for a service run and loving it 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 15, 2019)

Spent a few days biking and hiking in Tahoe...









Squaw Valley...








Great weekend for riding.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 15, 2019)

Afternoon ride on the WOW Trail from Belmont to Lakeport riding my '61 Panther 3. Stopped at the old Railroad station, Veterans Square, the Library all in Laconia. Saw a cute couple on way to the Dam in Lakeport. Then swung by Opechie park on the way back. An Awesome day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 15, 2019)

Regular Sunday ride down the riverbed. Right after the photo was taken, my bow pedal came apart. No tools with us so the ride was cut short.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 15, 2019)

Today, I rode 1937 Syracuse to CM to get my check, then to church, then to the end of NP peninsula, back to HB, and home.
It was a beautiful day and wonderful ride.



Yeah, I picked up the boss's paper and threw it on his porch as I rolled by.






same boat with sail not up; now it's up.






and a garage sale in Newport; nothing for me.
Great day; enjoy your rides.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 15, 2019)

Got home from work,  cleaned up the Pierce BR Amateur Sprint Racer a little and sought out some country roads.   Really bumpy, made me wish for some spring to the saddle,  while the 97 degree weather made me wish for spring or fall.

The old carmine red looks good when it's polished.   I will get out for a night ride later.


----------



## mike j (Sep 15, 2019)

Good afternoon ride today, a little off the grid. Explored some more, along the road to nowhere. Stopped at Seven Lakes Station for a nice IPA, on the way home.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 15, 2019)

Full moon riding. 
1929 Westfield GJ-1


----------



## Miq (Sep 15, 2019)

Nice ride with Philthy to Gilbert for a beer at Ohso. Lots of cool bike themed art.  Felt like @tripple3 rolling my bike into the empty bar and keeping it next to me.  








The wheels in these bikes along the railing are all fans.  Nice for AZ.


Just another seat at the bar...


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 16, 2019)

Early morning ride into work on my '61 Panther 3. Nice riding weather. A crisp 46 degrees.
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 16, 2019)

Took the 50 panther out this morning. Debating whether I should let this one go.every time I ride it,i want to keep it.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 16, 2019)

Took my '39 Firestone Flying Ace to join the boys from the Old Bikes Club for our monthly ride. 









Once again, great Colorado weather(somewhere around 90°), great bikes and great friends. Even got to take a lap around Washington Park on Chad's Roadmaster!! A beautiful bike, finely tuned, was a joy to ride!! Thanks @saladshooter !!








Blown master link!  We found all the pieces and got him rolling again. 




Pizza at the park.





Pig on a Pee Wee bike.




Statue in front of Denver Dumb Friends League made from dog tags.




Then past the newly named Empowerment Field at Mile High while the Broncos took on the Bears. Another great day of bicycle fun in Colorado!!


----------



## Sven (Sep 16, 2019)

I took out the '59 Higgins out for a somewhat early ride.(7:30).




It was still foggy out. 









Then the sun started burning the fog out. The shadow is Wade taking the lead


Great Ride. Nice and Cool


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2019)

I went on my morning light ride rolling Heavy Duty WF.
It was great.
Pete @SKPC  is right about me, conditions permitting, I hardly touch the bars.











I was riding with a friend of mine that had 2 of his grand-kids along; "Free cupcakes and donuts for the kids".
I swung around and asked if there was a "age limit" for "kids".






Gee, I have no idea why I would rather ride my bike at the beach all day, than go to work wiring stuff.:eek:
Enjoy the ride!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2019)

Dug a couple Snyders out from the back of the pile and rolled to breakfast this Sunday.


----------



## fattyre (Sep 16, 2019)

Falling leaves


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2019)

This is a bike I don't pull out as often; 1934 Flying Cloud, single-bar roadster, by Shelby.
I have spent the day on it, for the "Shelby Invasion" CC Ride, 1st Sunday July, twice now.
Installed the way-cool nickel bars and a bell, awesome dual-tone Yoder Hollywood Horn, and a raccoon tail.
I love it every time I look at it and take it out, but it just can't compete with my favorites.:eek:
My favorite Shelby I have; and get to ride.
I went to the bank, and through several neighborhoods between here and there.







I dig the early, flat fenders, with triple steps to match the triple step drop-centers; straight seat and chain stays; and head tube angle.
Fun Ride!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 16, 2019)

Sunset ride to the golf course and around the neighborhood. Beautiful evening.
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 16, 2019)

Working on the night moves...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 16, 2019)

"ROLLFAST"  ... is there a better name for a bike?

I've only been riding my late model bikes (1984 and 1996) ... need to jump on my avatar bike this weekend!


----------



## Miq (Sep 16, 2019)

Lots of electricity in the air tonight.  Stayed out too long and had to push against the headwind and sprinkles all the way home. 
















1941 New World


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 17, 2019)

Early morning ride into work on my '64 Deluxe American. I'm really liking these cool morning rides. 45 degrees on this beautiful morning.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Today, morning light ride on Velvet.
Superb light!


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 17, 2019)

Nice 2 hour ride along st. Vrain greenway heading east.  Such a cool trail.



























 tried to break into the old sugar mill too! Coulda got through a hole in the window but not with my bicycle. Oh well.


----------



## mrg (Sep 17, 2019)

Well, last night took the 38 3 gill over to the car show


----------



## 39zep (Sep 17, 2019)

1941 Hawthorne HD archbar.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2019)

@lounging came over to ride the beaches today.
He rode 1939 DELMAR, I pulled out 1936 Electric
Tacos at Great Mex; because it's Tuesday.
FV down to the Wedge NP, then cliffs at HB, then back to FV.
Fun day!
Thanks for the ride!











First time trying IT'S-IT Big Daddy; Very Tasty!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 17, 2019)

Seriously!?! Another flavor of It's It I can't have? Time to move to Cali I guess.


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 17, 2019)

@tripple3!


----------



## Phrank Vee (Sep 17, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> ...


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 17, 2019)

Aired up the tires, and rode this barn fresh ‘51 Columbia juvenile.

If I’m buying bikes that don’t fit, and I don’t have a use for, does that mean I’m a collector?


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 17, 2019)

Sweet! Wish my ‘48 DX was that nice. What part of CT are you in? The picker I got the Columbia from in my last post has a couple of girls muscle bikes. A pink Lil’ Chick, and a Murray, which I forget the name. I also forgot to take pics. Bikes are in Broad Brook.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Seriously!?! Another flavor of It's It I can't have? Time to move to Cali I guess.



I got these at Smart and Final, local groceries.
Another pic from today, fresh, not recycled.




1936 Electric, 1939 DELMAR


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 17, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I got these at Smart and Final, local groceries.
> Another pic from today, fresh, not recycled.
> View attachment 1065230
> 1936 Electric, 1939 DELMAR




Nice Fresh Pic [emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Phrank Vee (Sep 17, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Sweet! Wish my ‘48 DX was that nice. What part of CT are you in? The picker I got the Columbia from in my last post has a couple of girls muscle bikes. A pink Lil’ Chick, and a Murray, which I forget the name. I also forgot to take pics. Bikes are in Broad Brook.





Blackbomber said:


> Sweet! Wish my ‘48 DX was that nice. What part of CT are you in? The picker I got the Columbia from in my last post has a couple of girls muscle bikes. A pink Lil’ Chick, and a Murray, which I
> 
> 
> Blackbomber said:
> ...


----------



## Phrank Vee (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks man. I’m in Cos Cob. I’m also new to the cave and having tech issues.


----------



## Miq (Sep 17, 2019)

You’ll get it @Phrank Vee.  Keep posting!

@tripple3 Great morning light pic earlier!

@Balloonoob Nice ride/post today!

@Krakatoa That Dino buddy is sweet!

Rode a little earlier tonight to try to catch some good light too.









I like how the top tube became part of the railing.


----------



## mrg (Sep 17, 2019)

Took a few laps around the neighborhood on a Spitfire 24


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 18, 2019)

Am ride into work on my '48 Western Flyer. Somewhat caught the sunrise. Beautiful morning.
Hammerhead


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 18, 2019)

Phrank Vee said:


> Thanks man. I’m in Cos Cob. I’m also new to the cave and having tech issues.



You're doing fine. My wife was born and raised in Cos Cob / Greenwich. A bit of a hike for the bikes I mentioned, but those are fairly common anyway. Keep an eye out for the next Dudley and Wethersfield swap meets, which will be announced here (if you aren't familiar with them already). You'll find what you need there.


This morning, I rode what will be my new winter bike (If I don't change my mind for a third time). A Fuji Sandblaster, in 20" frame. $10 from a scrapper who thought it was too good to destroy. I agree. I have the rear brake arms, the return springs are mis-matched, and I need to get another set. Aside from that, someone replaced the rear wheel with an all steel one (bummer). Again, winter bike.... Just needs fenders and a rack.


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 18, 2019)

39zep said:


> 1941 Hawthorne HD archbar.
> View attachment 1065008




Wow @39zep !

Really neat model! Have you posted a thread on this bike before?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2019)

I had to check out Aero King a lil' longer, to make sure...







I picked up trash I saw on the short walk from the wet sand back to the street.
I would like to do that every day I'm there; I've loved the Wedge a Long time now.








25 miles on this old seat at this point.
It's OK; not my favorite.







Diggin' Aero King; it's a keeper.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 18, 2019)

Tropical storm moving north,  maybe some rain tomorrow,  most likely Friday.  92f at 8pm.  It's fall in North Texas.










The Pierce in the middle of the road, with the crest in the center, makes it look like a bucking horse in a western.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2019)

I washed my bike and cleaned and lubed the chain.:eek:
I rode it around the neighborhood for awhile.





chain service after this pic.


----------



## Miq (Sep 18, 2019)

@tripple3 Bike looks great washed!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 19, 2019)

Foggy morning ride into work today,on my '56 Jaguar. Still a beautiful morning.
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 19, 2019)

Out on the 29 Westfield this morning,  saw a little @tripple3 riding hands free on his way to school.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 19, 2019)

Crap!! Running late for the final Longmont Bike Night of the season last night!!




Took my "Yet to be Determined" Roadmaster. We did some Chicken Dancing outside a couple of bar patios. This was at Longs Peak Taphouse. (Didn't take pics at The Roost. Too busy dancing.)










My friend brought her rubber chicken seen in the lower left. Made me laugh! 




Last gathering of the year! Many thanks to Ryan for another great year of Bike Night!!


Then home to tuck bikes away.











And an ice cream sammich before calling it a day.....

Fortunately, we are going to meet the 3rd Wednesday for rides. They will be adult oriented. Looking forward to those to get through the winter!


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 19, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Crap!! Running late for the final Longmont Bike Night of the season last night!!
> 
> .........
> 
> Fortunately, we are going to meet the 3rd Wednesday for rides. They will be adult oriented. Looking forward to those to get through the winter!




Aw man! I'm going to miss Bike Night posts from you and @Balloonoob. Wish my community was better oriented in that direction. I live super close to a couple of very nice rail trails, and that's both good and bad. Seems most leisure riders stick to there. Whenever there is a fun bike event around, I always try to attend, although that often means putting the bike on the car to get there. I think the answer is for me to take it upon myself to organize something 


So this morning's post-breakfast ride was on the '51 Columbia built Syracuse 24". I hung this up in my basement on Tues (forgetting about Westfield Wednesday), but had to pull it out this AM. Even though this thing is tiny, I had fun riding to a nearby park to snap a few pics. It definitely needs to be serviced, but the original US Royals are still holding air! I am going to enjoy the barn freshness for a while, but this thing deserves to be cleaned up.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Sep 19, 2019)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> This..... tank is a coming. ....
> View attachment 575147
> 
> View attachment 575148



Love these colors!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 19, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Aw man! I'm going to miss Bike Night posts from you and @Balloonoob. Wish my community was better oriented in that direction. I live super close to a couple of very nice rail trails, and that's both good and bad. Seems most leisure riders stick to there. Whenever there is a fun bike event around, I always try to attend, although that often means putting the bike on the car to get there. I think the answer is for me to take it upon myself to organize something
> 
> 
> So this morning's post-breakfast ride was on the '51 Columbia built Syracuse 24". I hung this up in my basement on Tues (forgetting about Westfield Wednesday), but had to pull it out this AM. Even though this thing is tiny, I had fun riding to a nearby park to snap a few pics. It definitely needs to be serviced, but the original US Royals are still holding air! I am going to enjoy the barn freshness for a while, but this thing deserves to be cleaned up.
> ...




I am fortunate to live in an area with LOTS of cyclists. And lots of bike related events. Longmont Bike Night has just finished it's 16th year!!! Have been lucky to make it to every ride the last 3 years(including Moonlight Rides which we didn't do this year). And rode a different bike each week the last 2 years. Bicycle Longmont is the area bike advocate and does a good job in the community. 

Tomorrow we are escorting the "Official Oktoberfest Keg" from Left Hand Brewing to Roosevelt Park where the party is. It will take a better part of the afternoon to visit all the other breweries, cideries and distillers in town on our way. When the parade arrives at the park, the Mayor taps the keg to kick off the party and pours all of us a beer! Can't wait!!!

P.S. That sweet little Columbia would make a great Pig Bike. Just sayin'....


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2019)

Morning light ride 30 miles down the SA river-trail, to Sunset Tower, and home, in 2 hours, by myself of course.







1938 Rustjunkie Tiki Twin-bar; Snyder built.
@Mr. Monkeyarms , Awesome bike choice for the last official Bike Night. Wow!
@piercer_99 It's when I feel like a little kid, arms out, like I'm flying, free as a bird, I/We do that.
 I feel it A Lot!


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 19, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I am fortunate to live in an area with LOTS of cyclists. And lots of bike related events. Longmont Bike Night has just finished it's 16th year!!! Have been lucky to make it to every ride the last 3 years(including Moonlight Rides which we didn't do this year). And rode a different bike each week the last 2 years. Bicycle Longmont is the area bike advocate and does a good job in the community.
> 
> Tomorrow we are escorting the "Official Oktoberfest Keg" from Left Hand Brewing to Roosevelt Park where the party is. It will take a better part of the afternoon to visit all the other breweries, cideries and distillers in town on our way. When the parade arrives at the park, the Mayor taps the keg to kick off the party and pours all of us a beer! Can't wait!!!
> 
> P.S. That sweet little Columbia would make a great Pig Bike. Just sayin'....




I’ve followed the Mr. Money Moustache blog almost from the beginning, and my sister (who rides) lived in Boulder for years. So I was already a bit familiar with Longmont’s legendary bike culture. Looking forward to seeing pics of the monthly rides 

You just blew my mind with the Pig Bike suggestion (had to look it up). I also noticed there seems to be enough BB clearance to install a full sized crank. 

Coincidentally I ran into a man (while riding the Columbia) who told me about his son’s Sears Spyder still hanging in his garage. So I might be back in a muscle bike anyway. Miss the Royce I sold earlier this year.


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 19, 2019)

39 Colson Snaptank taking me on our local greenway cruise. 
Life is good, but it’s better on a vintage bike!






At the six mile turnaround-“Oh, Coffee!”


----------



## hm. (Sep 19, 2019)

Had to hit the beach again. Im keeping it fresh with the 83 this time. 


Over to the Sunset Beach water tower with no hesitation.



Off and shooting for the full 30 miles.



Stopped at the picnic tables for a nice view of dog beach



Made it to down to Newport.



Then back on the strand at 36th street..



and down to the end.



Pulling up for a short rest at West Jetty Park.



A bike a bird and a boat.



Nice car spotted while cruising through the Balboa hood.



And back on the strand.. with chrome spinnin.



Leaving Newport.



Going through Huntington I stopped to check the tires..still fresh



Dog beach once again.



Had to dip through Bolsa Chica RV park. Its full again..as usual.


Didnt stop for the five dollar beer this time.



And back to the truck at PCH and Warner



Ahhhh the freshness..


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 19, 2019)

Thanks for the compliment @tripple3! Haven't done much with the Roadmaster since I picked it up at auction in 2016. Will be getting a full overhaul this winter. 



Blackbomber said:


> I’ve followed the Mr. Money Moustache blog almost from the beginning, and my sister (who rides) lived in Boulder for years. So I was already a bit familiar with Longmont’s legendary bike culture. Looking forward to seeing pics of the monthly rides
> 
> You just blew my mind with the Pig Bike suggestion (had to look it up). I also noticed there seems to be enough BB clearance to install a full sized crank.
> 
> Coincidentally I ran into a man (while riding the Columbia) who told me about his son’s Sears Spyder still hanging in his garage. So I might be back in a muscle bike anyway. Miss the Royce I sold earlier this year.





24" bikes make great muscle bikes for todays adult. Especially with a longer crank! Will be watching when you get to work on your Columbia.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 19, 2019)

Because,  Texas baby. 





Got off work early, had to mow, then went for a ride before the heavy rain gets started.  Had to stop for the Lone Star photo. 

Got home and cleaned up the Pierce Racer again,  another coat of wax keeps it looking good.  Well, two coats.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2019)

@hm. a few of us rode the same beach bike path today, watertower to Wedge and back.
I left for Balboa from FV, and met @kevin x on the SA river-trail on his way there from HB.
We met @lounging & @cyclingday at the end of the peninsula unloading their bikes.









3 of us rode to Sunset for lunch at Woody's, which was great.
Then rode back on this beautiful day.





I split off the trail to head home, with a stop at the vet's for the kitties.
Great double-ride of OC beaches today.


----------



## hm. (Sep 19, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> @hm. a few of us rode the same beach bike path today, watertower to Wedge and back.
> I left for Balboa from FV, and met @kevin x on the SA river-trail on his way there from HB.
> We met @lounging & @cyclingday at the end of the peninsula unloading their bikes.
> Great double-ride of OC beaches today.




Great pics as always @tripple3. I know where Im going on my next day off


----------



## fattyre (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 19, 2019)

Yes!
30 miles with the Saddle Tramps.





















All in a days ride.


----------



## Miq (Sep 19, 2019)

Out to Kyrene for the usual ride tonight.  No clouds but good light.  The fuzzy canal water is a sign of the head wind I had to climb as I chased the sunset down the canal.  Ride home was coastin’...










1941 BFG New World


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 20, 2019)

Early morning ride on the '57 Deluxe Hornet. A bit on the foggy side, still a great morning for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Sep 20, 2019)

Took  ride on the Diamondback to the Amish  store " Pine View Grocery"  Had to bike on the main road for about 2 miles off of the TNT. Then off onto the side road .





The store.



Some Amish tired vehicles




Then road back into my county



Good Ride


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 20, 2019)

It's a building day.


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 20, 2019)

Just a short lunch ride today


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 20, 2019)

I left a little later because I had no real destination; on 1940 Western Flyer, HD.
I pulled into the nursery for a pic of his 1946 Chevy pick-up.
Then jumped out on the trail headed for the beach.
I chose to ride north, to Sunset first, while it was still glassy.











Turn and ride south, to the end of Newport, Wedge.
I remembered to look for trash; but was too late.
I picked up a napkin; the area was *Clean!*
The Wedge is loved by many.





I headed north again and met some young riders, Joey and Jeffrey, riding bikes, enjoying the Ride!






I ended up back at the tower in Sunset, and took a break.







Back to the river-trail home for a Mint IT'S-IT.
Just over 60 miles today; great ride!


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 20, 2019)

Takin' it to the Rails!!


----------



## hm. (Sep 20, 2019)

..


----------



## hm. (Sep 20, 2019)

Got a call from friends in the process of moving into a newly bought house here in the neighborhood. With all the fiasco of moving several cars and everything else they locked the keys in their 67 bug. They asked if I could swing by and safley open the car. So keeping it fresh I went ahead and pulled the 70 fastback down from the hooks in the garage.



Hitting the streets 20 inch style..



Once I got to their corner stopped for a quick pic.



Another stop on their street to take a cool pic and a good look at this place.



Down hill going pretty fast and rounding the corner I see the bug in the driveway..



With a coat hangar through the top of the vent wing frame and seal I easily hooked and opened the vent wing latch.



And after a few beers as payment I rode back home.



Good but a short ride.. and thats about all I can or would want to do on this little 20 inch bike.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 20, 2019)

Sunset ride to the golf course and the top of School St. Then around the neighborhood. Beautiful ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## MP12965 (Sep 20, 2019)

Nice roll earlier, but as it always seems to happen, got thirsty at the end.


----------



## Miq (Sep 20, 2019)

1941 New World


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 21, 2019)

Out on the '39 Flying Ace to escort the Official Oktoberfest keg from Left Hand Brewing yesterday with other enthusiasts.











At Wibby Brewing here. Had a delicious pint before heading to the next stop....

Then we rode through Longs Peak Taphouse for the final stop before Oktoberfest.






















Arrived at the park and tapped the keg to start the party!!








And a great time was had by all!!!











Brat eating contest.



The winner!




A guy with a great t-shirt that finished 2nd.












And of course, some great music!


What a great day! Time for the 4 block ride home.


----------



## Miq (Sep 21, 2019)

@Mr. Monkeyarms That really looks like a ton of fun!!  Great post.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 21, 2019)

Thanks @Miq ! It is always a great time. And is continuing today. I've worked with Left Hand a lot in the past with their events when they need the City's sound stage. They have great parties with some great talent. Ziggy Marley played Oktoberfest a few years ago. We also have the Art Walk downtown today as well. Will ride over(2 blocks) after our company BBQ later today.


----------



## hotrod (Sep 21, 2019)

just picked this up today. rode it around the block a little still needs



 greased up.


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 21, 2019)

Epic riding today!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 21, 2019)

Rode around downtown for sunset. On my '61 Panther 3, stopping by a few of parks and old mill and factory buildings. Then by City Hall. Over to my street. Around the neighborhood a few laps. And home.  A beautiful evening for a ride.
 Hammerhead


----------



## mike j (Sep 21, 2019)

Had to check on a job in the area, good excuse to hit the Wallkill valley rail trail. 26 plus mlles , it kind of links up to the old O&W trail, & is in the process of linking to the Walkway over the Hudson, which then goes another several miles across the river. All in all, a really beautiful area in the Hudson valley, in the shadow of the "gunks" ; Shawangunk mountains, threading up into the Catskills. I did from New Paltz to Rosendale, ended up at the trailside cafe. Great afternoon ride.


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 21, 2019)

hotrod said:


> just picked this up today. rode it around the block a little still needsView attachment 1067115
> 
> greased up.



Looking good there, mate!


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 21, 2019)

Heading out to neighborhood gathering. ‘55 Vette.


----------



## Sven (Sep 21, 2019)

Rode the '55 a few miles . The weather is great.




There was a smell of death in one area. I wasnt the only one who could smell it


A fixer upper along the way 


Moo


Great Ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 21, 2019)

My legs are wasted from the last couple of days at work.  Went for a very windy ride, uphill into the wind.  Oddly, coming back downhill,  there were wind gusts into the face also, crazy cyclonic winds. 

Ride until it hurts,  then ride a bit further.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 22, 2019)

Cold air here means winter is not far away. Morning temps have been in the mid-30's and riding wet from recent rain/sleet.  Long mtb ride yesterday.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 22, 2019)

Breakfast time . Fresh pic as @tripple3 says 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 22, 2019)

Wow
This is one TALL Iver 
Test ride with new wheels 
Still not quite right - got some fine tuning to do 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 22, 2019)

The chain is old.

Franken bike I built for my 11 year old grandson.  A 29er Mongoose frame I found in the trash and parts from 4 other bikes, the frame architecture makes it a good height for a 5'2" kid to ride a 26" wheel set bike.   It doesn't look like much but he is loving it.


----------



## Sven (Sep 22, 2019)

Took the '64 Varsity project out on a "Road Test" to check the gearing , shifting of the first 5 gears and tracking . All is good.  Needs a lot more work and parts.



Still (IMO) has a "gangster " lean. Better than before.






Short..but good ride.


----------



## Scott1963 (Sep 22, 2019)

My bro-n-law, nephew and I rode to the Simsbury Fly-in, CT, parked a few miles away, beat crazy traffic, cool planes, every kind of car and truck, food trucks too. We made it a vintage bicycle event too.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 22, 2019)

Rode the Northern Rail Trail to Gerrish Depot. Then home for sunset. Awesome evening for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 22, 2019)

Tried and true.
94f this evening.


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 22, 2019)

Scott1963 said:


> My bro-n-law, nephew and I rode to the Simsbury Fly-in, CT, parked a few miles away, beat crazy traffic, cool planes, every kind of car and truck, food trucks too. We made it a vintage bicycle event too.View attachment 1067721
> View attachment 1067720



We were there, too. Wasn’t aware of the traffic situation (first timers). We were able to park nearby and walk the last mile or two, so not bad. I overheard a couple talking about their two hour wait. Anyway, realized after the fact that we could have ridden the entire way mostly on the trail from our home. So that’s probably what we will do next year.

Did 11 miles earlier in the day on Corvette with baby seat, and pulling the trailer. That combo with kids adds well over 100lbs, and of course it’s a 45lb bike to begin with. Managed to maintain a 10.2mph average speed, but was spent. No pics.


----------



## MP12965 (Sep 22, 2019)

Rolled L.B.C.C. swap today.


----------



## MP12965 (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 22, 2019)

Went to the "Niles Canyon Stroll and Roll" today.  they closed the road and opened it to pedestrians and cyclists. I took the bike I rode there a few times a week in the summer months back in the 80's when I was young and handsome. too much traffic, not enough road for me to ride there now.

Niles Canyon is 6 miles long, but I went past it and then rode up and back twice. 32 miles. I usually ride only 10 or 15 

this bridge is LOOONG when riding a bike in traffic!









all you get is the white line. VVVVVVV


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 22, 2019)

I took the Berry Cohen Special out for a little beach cruising.


Nice accessories!


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 22, 2019)

Late night, rained hard for a bit, temps dropped to 82f, very nice.
With water on the road, mudguards are called for.


----------



## Miq (Sep 22, 2019)

Nice ride w Philthy through Scottsdale tonight.  Some canal miles, some Old Town miles, some Greenbelt miles.  11 total.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 23, 2019)

Early morning ride into work on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. Caught the sunrise this morning. A beautiful morning. Happy Monday.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2019)

I also left before sunrise, riding Velvet deLuxe.
I wore my Light bus jersey, that was given to me by artist, Bob Hieronimus, June 3rd.
All fired up, watching for connections to Light.
Obviously, more free time than most.







I was at the Wedge and remembered to look for trash to pick.
I parked my bike because there was quite a bit, being early.
I laughed out loud at the candy wrappers scattered about; favorites of mine.
It's a little bit better now.
On my roll back from the water tower, I changed directions to ride with and hang out with Peter H, and 2 of his grandsons; enjoying the ride.









Rolled back up the river trail, to CM to get my check, then back around to the other side to go home. 46 miles, laughing almost identical to the Yoder goose horn, that _*most folks *_enjoy.
Another great ride.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 23, 2019)

Rode my home built, own design, custom Swing-Schwinn today, finally put paint on it after 15 years!! Don’t have a “lock-out” on it, haven’t decided quite how to do that yet!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2019)

MP12965 said:


> Rolled L.B.C.C. swap today.View attachment 1067829View attachment 1067832View attachment 1067835View attachment 1067836



Hey! I saw those bikes parked outside the restroom yesterday! Nice!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2019)

Took a spin around town this past Saturday with a few of the Foothill Flyers. Take a tip from ol Fordmike. Always remember to stay hydrated.


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 23, 2019)

Steppin' it up @Miq !!!

Great post!


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 23, 2019)

Grabbed the ‘51 junior Columbia (as it was most convenient) to ride to the lumberyard to pay for an order.

Then picked up my daughter from kindergarten on the ‘55 Corvette, as per usual. She nodded off on the trip, so I rode around for another half hour or so .


----------



## mrg (Sep 24, 2019)

Rode the Spitfire 24 over to the car show tonight feeling like summers   Winding down (  especially when I have to search for sunlight to take a pic  ) only a few more weeknight shows till next summer!


----------



## Miq (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks @Krakatoa!  

Quick ride into the monsoon madness yesterday evening. Just me and a few bats out catching bugs. 










Lightning in the clouds behind my 1941 BFG New World.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 24, 2019)

Rode a greenway today in Charlotte with @jimbo53 ! Great ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2019)

1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser on the same morning light ride, home to Wedge, to Water-tower, back to HB, then home.
My Sweetie and I went to Lowes last evening; it's here again.
Merry Christmas! Peace on Earth, Light For All!





I probably said "Merry Christmas" to at least 50 folks today.
Joyous Season for me.
Like a bike for a 11 year old boy.


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 24, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Rode a greenway today in Charlotte with @jimbo53 ! Great ride!
> 
> View attachment 1068752
> 
> View attachment 1068753




Always a treat sharing a ride with DonChristie. Did 10-12 miles on the McAlpine Creek Greenway. Here’s a creekside shot of Don’s 1930’s Iver Johnson Mobicycle and my 1939 Colson Snaptank.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 24, 2019)

"I never should have gotten the Pierce Racer, because now all my other bikes feel like heavy pigs." @piercer_99   I now know what you mean. Now i will never ride a modern road bike. After getting my Colson riding higher gear my fastback now feels slow and heavy and really only suitable for a casual cruise.  I fixed a flat tire on it and put the newly painted chain guard on it today and went for a ride.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 24, 2019)

∆∆∆∆∆∆
The chainguard looks good Nate!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 24, 2019)

Rode around the neighborhood a few times for sunset,on my '61 Panther 3. Still a little wet from the afternoon thunderstorm. A beautiful ride anyway.
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 24, 2019)

Had severe thunderstorms rolling in, so had to get out on the Pierce Racer before it got wet.

Following @Miq 's lead, I swapped the Brooks professional out with a springy Wrights Olympic,  now I don't jar my teeth on each pebble I ride over.


----------



## Miq (Sep 24, 2019)

@piercer_99 Comfy comfy.

No rain tonight but still a really nice temp.  









41 New World


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 25, 2019)

Am ride into work on the '61 Panther 3. Caught the moon already up with the sunrise this morning. Beautiful ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 25, 2019)

Morning light ride on Velvet deLuxe.
I was getting ready to go, looking at what to bring, and the Light For All carrier bag caught my eye.
It is a gift; I am so very thankful.









I found another reflector on the path this morning.
How weird is that?
I carried it the whole 40 miles; because I don't know.



Light bag catching wind all the way back. 
What if there's battles raging that we can't see.
Child-like imagination stuff to cause wonder.




A great ride.
A couple folks on the trail said, "Merry Christmas" to me.
It's here! Get excited!


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 25, 2019)

It's still Summer here in VT!

@fordmike65

Et al...


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 25, 2019)

Same bike, same route down to the beach, but this time to meet Marty @cyclingday by the water in Huntington Beach.
The wind had picked up since earlier, so we chose to enjoy the tail-wind to Sunset Beach Woodies for lunch.
Great ride, great lunch, and wonderful service; got us ready,hoping it would switch, it didn't.
I'm bagging up the wind today; it was a Blast.









Marty does real well out there with his heavy bike, and cool, lower seat position.
Even into head-winds for 10 miles.
We stopped here at Zack's, by the pier to drink water, about 3 more miles to go, for him.



Super-fun ride; let's do it again soon.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 25, 2019)

The stiff breeze was sure fun to ride, but the pay back has me pleasantly exhausted.


1936 Schwinn built,
 Lincoln, Motorbike.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 25, 2019)

Night time is the right time. 
















All dressed up and nowhere to go..


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 26, 2019)

I left in the dark, headed for the beach, on 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser.
I headed north when I hit the beach path, to beat a lil' wind to Sunset water-tower.




I didn't know Sunset community gets Sun newspaper thrown on Thursday; crazy coincidence.






_*My  *_favorite part of the ride, is flying the up-draft off the cliffs, in HB with the birds.








Check out the '59 Jag. that Jim got from Larry, at the "Pedal Pusher" in Newport Beach.
He changed a couple things to make it more comfortable riding.:eek:






I didn't see rain forecast. 
A little moisture in the air won't stifle morning light.






I had a great time!
Enjoy your rides!


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 26, 2019)

Quick lunch ride on the Meteor. Had to try out the temporary new wheels while I rebuild the originals


----------



## Sven (Sep 26, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Same bike, same route down to the beach, but this time to meet Marty @cyclingday by the water
> ......., great lunch, and wonderful service; got us ready,hoping it
> View attachment 1069407
> 
> Super-fun ride; let's do it again soon.



Is that a grilled tuna sandwich? That joker looks good


----------



## Sven (Sep 26, 2019)

After a few days abscense,  doing other non fun things. Finally got out and rode the 79 about 11 miles. The weather has got more pleasant. 






Great ride.


----------



## rcole45 (Sep 26, 2019)

Nice cool day at the beach.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 26, 2019)

Sven said:


> Is that a grilled tuna sandwich? That joker looks good



Grilled tuna with avocado; it's Super good!
I pulled out 1939 DELMAR, adjusted the rear wheel so Bao @lounging could ride it again soon.
I rode it to the bank and back.
I did wear my helmet because these are some of my favorite sidewalk tree-barrels.
Better to have and not need.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 26, 2019)

I really like/love this machine. 

It glides. 













I hope this one is as much fun.  It is pretty light also.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 27, 2019)

34 Colson on a beautiful night.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 27, 2019)

Early morning and sunrise ride into work today. Rode my '48 Western Flyer. A beautiful,crisp 46 degrees. I love this weather.
Hammerhead


----------



## fattyre (Sep 27, 2019)

No more long summer days


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2019)

Morning power and light ride to the beach, on 1940 Western Flyer, Heavy duty service bike.


----------



## Cosmicflyer (Sep 27, 2019)

Rode my Hawthorne to the levee.


----------



## undercover_poe (Sep 27, 2019)

the ‘87 Hutch Wind styler 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 27, 2019)

Short ride after work today. On the ‘30 something Shelby


----------



## Miq (Sep 28, 2019)

Late ride on the canal for just a few miles.





1941 New World


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Great Light @Kickstand3 
I went for a early ride on Aero King.
Happy Saturday!







Down to the Wedge and back home; just over 20 miles.
I had a great time.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 28, 2019)

Stonehenge? No, South Burlington Vermont


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 28, 2019)

I rode my 1950 original paint red/ivory B6 on the trail between Ellensburg and Cle Elum today.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 28, 2019)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Stonehenge? No, South Burlington Vermont
> View attachment 1070534
> View attachment 1070539
> 
> View attachment 1070540




Sweet Roadmaster!!


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 28, 2019)

Went for a ride before work this morning,  it looked like it was nighttime,  not morning time. Of course it was just after 5am.





Done with work, it's 94f at 3pm, so might as well jump, er, ride down a dirt country road on a Pierce in Texas.  Life is worth living.  There is beauty everywhere,  just look around.





Be good to you today,  you deserve it.

ps, we have flowers and dogs also.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Out on a service run love this ride !




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rcole45 (Sep 28, 2019)

After a short trial run on the S&S I noticed there seems to be a black and silver theme going on in the garage


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 28, 2019)

I rode Long Beach with my son today! Overcast and a great ride!


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 28, 2019)

Here’s me and _my_ son out on the ‘Vette:


----------



## MP12965 (Sep 28, 2019)

A bit cloudy and misty. Just local a neighborhood roll on the trusty '80 today.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 28, 2019)

Sunset ride to the golf course and around the neighborhood a few times. On my '56 Jaguar. Beautiful evening for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (Sep 29, 2019)

Cruised down to Gilbert and like @Hammerhead and @tripple3 I caught some good light today.  













1941 BFG New World


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 29, 2019)

Went for about 18 miles today up to Berthoud and back in the fog. There was some hill climbing involved. Came home feeling like I could keep going. Will have to cruise to Lyons or Boulder sometime before it gets too cold. Dang near lost my license plate.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 29, 2019)

Afternoon ride from Lebanon to Canaan and back. On the Northern Rail Trail riding my '56 Jaguar. Then rode around downtown Lebanon. Some beautiful scenery on an awesome day and ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 29, 2019)

Aero King in O-side, then a short beach loop on my way home.






@Cory 's King Size at sun-rise.


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 29, 2019)

About a 20 mile loop down to the beach and back on the Leader today, along with a friend on his ‘50 DX


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 29, 2019)

I took my new Roadmaster for a spin and man oh man does it ride nice. I love this thing.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 29, 2019)

lgrinnings said:


> I took my new Roadmaster for a spin and man oh man does it ride nice. I love this thing.
> 
> View attachment 1071347


----------



## John G04 (Sep 29, 2019)

Bought this frame and fork for $35 yesterday at trexlertown. Put some really nice wheels and tires, grips, and a seat on it I got off a parts bike and then some parts I had laying around and an elgin badge! Really fun to ride! Think it will be replacing my modern mountain bike..


----------



## Kstone (Sep 29, 2019)

John got coffee...and I got chocolate milk...cause I'm an adult. It was epic.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 29, 2019)

1929 Westfield, sometimes you need to ride the modern bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 29, 2019)

Spent the weekend riding around San Diego, Coronado and Oceanside.


----------



## crazyhawk (Sep 30, 2019)

Have you ever had a bike that you somehow ended up with and never thought about keeping, then you kind of fell in love with it?  That's what happened with me and this Green Phantom.  Cruised along the shores of Lake Erie.  Beautiful coastline and no sharks!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 30, 2019)

Great Monday Morning!
I am still off work, so "Merry Christmas"!
I left in the dark on Velvet deLuxe.
Down to the Wedge, up to Sunset Water-tower, back to the Wedge, then SA river-trail home; just over 50 miles.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 30, 2019)

Actually this is what I road yesterday at the c.o.b.o.a. ride in Davis. 1939 ba407(ba107-with forebrake and deluxe reflector becomes ba407).


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 30, 2019)

Just had the rack top hand delivered by the 'prewar-Schwinn-scholar'(great old time bike guy-



















ted) at the JAF/CO meet. Once on the bike seemed like a perfect time to take a spin on my 1937 autocycle a207(without speedo designation). You know-gotta make sure there was not any rattling!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 30, 2019)

Just zipped around the neighborhood showing the trees what color to be on this beast.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 30, 2019)

Holy cow. About 40 miles maybe more today from longmont to Boulder and back. Ran out of energy on the way home. Bummed a much needed reeses egg from a lady and Had to stop and get some food when I got back in town. The antennas pointing straight up are NOAA tracking geostationary orbit weather satellites which use lots of fuel to stay just above them. Saw several empty liquor and joint containers, a dead snake and turtle, and lots of nature. I'm pooped and dehydrated but glad I made it. Also got a flat rear tire with just 4 miles from home. Nice to have cheap modern wheels when that happens. Ride on while it's still warm folks.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 30, 2019)

Ibis in the colors today.  Been out alot the last week until it turned stormy.  Pic worthy today. Weather is clearing and warming.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 30, 2019)

Subaru has it wrong.

Love is an old bike.


----------



## mrg (Sep 30, 2019)

Took one of my OG lime Cruiser’s over the car show, dang looks like summers over, pic getting worse with lack of evening sun!


----------



## Sven (Oct 1, 2019)

After three days of having a bad cold, got out and rode the "55  vette for 15 miles on the Three Notch. Sweat that demon out!



A very distorted shadow


Riding through leaves. Fall is coming


A nicely flatten and vulture eaten fat Copperhead


Great ride today


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 1, 2019)

22 miles On Velvet, early.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 1, 2019)

I worked on beach bikes that have been neglected for years.
I rode them to make sure they were ready to go back to the boardwalk.
For my oldest son and the roomies, down by Cory's house.
I rode the Deuce down instead of loading it.
Fun bike; I've had a few.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 1, 2019)

Colors are so nice right now that I had to get out for an hour or so in the best of them.  Short but sweet.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 1, 2019)

Finally got around to rebuilding the Shimano Nexus hub and pedals of my '39 Huffy and did some hot laps around the 'hood to make sure all is good. Light rain and cooler temps on the first day of October.... All is good.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 2, 2019)

Nothing new to report - I'm still madly in love with the '55 Corvette I tried to sell twice. Been riding it every single day. Tonight I'll be picking up my daughter from school, and bringing her to dance class where I'll meet my wife and son. Then I'll take him for a 5-10 mile ride on the trail until class is over, then we will ride over to a nearby restaurant, enjoy good food, and return home in the dark Only this week, I'll be doing it with a few changes to the bike. I've put the grungy chubby grips back on. Traded the bow pedals out for cheap plastic ones as they need to be rebuilt badly. And finally recovered the oilcloth Fauhlber saddle courtesy of @WetDogGraphix). My first recover, and I gave it my best. I do have a swatch of nice black leather. But for this bike, I wanted something more personal. So I cut out a piece of one of my old Army BDU shirts, and used that. The job took way longer than I anticipated, which is fine as I love tinkering with my bikes. Not a tough job (double pan seat), but I was learning as I went, remembering the tutorial by @the tinker. Thanks Longmont (@Balloonoob , @Mr. Monkeyarms) for the refreshment).


----------



## SKPC (Oct 2, 2019)

Out and about in the neighborhood on the prewar Shelby.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2019)

Great ride today on 1940 Western Flyer HD down to meet Marty @cyclingday in Balboa.
Fought the headwind to HB, Sanchos for awesome tacos and chips and guac.
Flyin' the tail-wind back to Balboa.
Marty catchin' the "drop" back into Newport.
Head-wind back off the peninsula to HB, up the SA trail home.
Fun times; thanks for the Ride!





We ran into Dave, fellow bike enthusiast, rider, and great mechanic.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 2, 2019)

Thunderbirds



Tacos



GT40’s



Wide open spaces



Old Glory
It was a good day to be out on the bike.


----------



## Sven (Oct 2, 2019)

Took out " Yella Fever" today for a 15 miler.



A nice shady spot



I always wonder where this dirt road goes. The No Trespassing  signs tell me to Google Earth it.



While looking down at my front wheel while rolling down the road , noticed that the dust cover was not where it was supposed to be.

Stopped for a closer inspection and nope that's not right. But there was no excessive end play. Later inspection revealed all bearings accounted for.


Great Ride today.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 2, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Nothing new to report - I'm still madly in love with the '55 Corvette I tried to sell twice. Been riding it every single day. Tonight I'll be picking up my daughter from school, and bringing her to dance class where I'll meet my wife and son. Then I'll take him for a 5-10 mile ride on the trail until class is over, then we will ride over to a nearby restaurant, enjoy good food, and return home in the dark Only this week, I'll be doing it with a few changes to the bike. I've put the grungy chubby grips back on. Traded the bow pedals out for cheap plastic ones as they need to be rebuilt badly. And finally recovered the oilcloth Fauhlber saddle courtesy of @WetDogGraphix). My first recover, and I gave it my best. I do have a swatch of nice black leather. But for this bike, I wanted something more personal. So I cut out a piece of one of my old Army BDU shirts, and used that. The job took way longer than I anticipated, which is fine as I love tinkering with my bikes. Not a tough job (double pan seat), but I was learning as I went, remembering the tutorial by @the tinker. Thanks Longmont (@Balloonoob , @Mr. Monkeyarms) for the refreshment).
> 
> View attachment 1072751
> 
> View attachment 1072752





Nice job on the seat! Nice and smooooth. Just think how long it would have taken if you were drinking that beer while doing the seat! Enjoy and Thank You! for serving our country.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 2, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Nice job on the seat! Nice and smooooth. Just think how long it would have taken if you were drinking that beer while doing the seat! Enjoy and Thank You! for serving our country.



Oh, but I was! My first from Left Hand Brewery. Well not my first. The last of my first six pack.

Yeah, was wondering what I should do with the old uniforms. Moved recently, and had to face them. 

You're welcome, but my intentions in serving weren't very noble. Just an example of how my lack of direction has taken me in some interesting directions: I enrolled in a Vocational tech high school because I wasn't really into the school thing, and figured this would give me a break from traditional education. I was interested in learning electronics, but fell into the gear head crowd, and took up automotive mechanics instead. I tried to right that by enlisting with ambitions of learning electronics in the Army. Well nothing was available in my area, but they managed to sell me on 91B medical specialist, as it was supposedly a "good opportunity." Well it's only good if you like it, and I didn't. 

I finally got a BS in computer science, and have spent 15 years in IT. The last 12 of which, in corporate IT. I finally accepted the fact that I abhor corporate life, and walked away from a  cushy and lucrative position with an insurance company this year. I'm still trying to figure out what I want to do when I grow up .


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 2, 2019)

There have been a lot of people in the military that didn't like their job. But they did it and so did you. Much appreciated! I'm sure it may have helped you in other ways.


----------



## Miq (Oct 2, 2019)

Ride pics from last night and tonight.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 3, 2019)

Morning ride into work on my '61 Panther 3. Beautiful cool morning.
Hammerhead


----------



## John Gailey (Oct 3, 2019)

This is my first tank bike rider.  The tank sounds like an echo chamber.
I went out today to put something in the tank to deaden the sound only to discover a screw was missing.  Problem solved.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2019)

Morning light ride on Velvet deLuxe, 1935 Huffman, straight-bar roadster.
40+ miles. Rose pedals on the boardwalk....


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 3, 2019)

John Gailey said:


> This is my first tank bike rider.  The tank sounds like an echo chamber.
> 
> View attachment 1073119
> 
> View attachment 1073120



Sweet bike John!


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 3, 2019)

Ride to get a flu shot today. Came home with my 3rd flat tire in about a month. :eek::eek::eek:


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2019)

Errands to run.
1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary Special, 20" tall frame, pulled from inside the house.
Awesome rider; some of my favorite accessories too!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 3, 2019)

Rode the Ibis mtb today for a few hours with some climbing involved.  Beautiful ride all in all.  Snow was sticking on the north aspect up high from a few days ago.


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 3, 2019)

Short ride today before leaving work. Had to try out the rebuilt and regressed hubs as well as the new tires. Also got a fun new accessory for the Shelby today too


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 3, 2019)

Been working a lot, 16 to 18 hours a day this week,  doing it through Sunday,  so not a lot of riding.   Maybe I will take a bike to work Saturday.   Finally supposed to get out of the 90's tomorrow.


----------



## Miq (Oct 3, 2019)

Pumped up the tires hard tonight before hitting the canal.  The bike rolled tight and smoothly, especially with the wind at my back coming home.  

I saw a shooting star tonight that lasted for several seconds, and got so close to the horizon, I thought it would hit the Earth. 











Earth based photo (@SKPC inspired) of my 1941 BFG New World


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2019)

Velvet deLuxe on a beautiful day.


----------



## Sven (Oct 4, 2019)

I took " Coppernhead" , my 1964 Varsity out for a 20 mile maiden voyage on the TNT. Very few problems  to adjust .








Great Ride


----------



## Barto (Oct 4, 2019)

Well, a bit more powerful than a 1 speed but thought I would post it.  I've not rode this is a few years but out it on my to do list.  Did some bacic Maintanance, gave it a few kicks and walla


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 4, 2019)

Sunset ride around downtown on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. Beautiful evening for a ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 4, 2019)

Hard to beat a Coppertone Schwinn and that Varsity sure is clean @Sven!


Work has been pretty crazy since the beginning of September when things should be slowing down a bit. Just getting my head above water and was actually able to enjoy a beautiful Colorado evening on my '39 Flying Ace to give it a spirited ride to reeeally give the freshly overhauled pedals and Nexus 3 speed hub a test ride. Ride out to the airport.










Then a few pics on the way back as the sun was beginning to set.











You can see Pikes Peak on the horizon above my bike.

Then stopped fir a 6 pack of tacos a couple blocks from home.




Delicious!! 




Happy National Taco Day!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 4, 2019)

It was the first day of the annual, Great Pacific Airshow, so I rode the 1946 Schwinn B6 with some like minded enthusiasts, to check out the action.





























Another great day out on the bike.


----------



## Miq (Oct 4, 2019)

@Mr. Monkeyarms That Huffy is gorgeous and the pics today look even better than the one you posted on Tuesday.    That bike is cool!

Hit the canal again to Kyrene.  Not a cloud in the sky.  More people coming out now that the temp is dropping earlier in the evening. 

The tires were still hard tonight and the 41 Schwinn was silent as it darted across the dark desert.  The headlight I use was my only give away as I quickly snuck up behind walkers and cruising bikers.  I love how this bike is rolling right now.  I can pour energy into the cranks and it never makes a peep, it just speeds the bike forward and silently bobs my saddle...cruising home with the tailwind was effortless.  I'm pretty sure this was the performance Frank Schwinn had in mind when he "threw his hat in the ring" with Lightweight bikes in 1938.  






1941 BFG New World Lightweight


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 4, 2019)

1938 CWC Standard Model


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 5, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 5, 2019)

Rode the kids to the library this AM - a balmy 41 degrees F. 
1955 Corvette 3spd, Burley Baby Bee trailer, Topeak Babyseat II rack mount carrier.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 5, 2019)

Man,,, ya’ll have some solid stuff! And have sweet trails, sidewalks, and roads! And landmarks. I am all bama now but i did live just off Colorado Avenue in manitou springs  CO. and carved many sidewalks on my skateboard! I did see the usa Olympic training center,,,  ya a velodrome!!! Didn’t fully appreciate that at the time,,, but i do now. People would fuss about the tour d france types! As they would be in every day traffic! Never bugged me! But i did ride this today almost 3 miles!


----------



## Miq (Oct 5, 2019)

Cruised down the green belt to Tempe from Philthy’s hood with Jaime and Isaiah for the Tempe Tour de Fat.





It was fun hanging at the start and checking out all the bikes and people enjoying the ride.  There were a few people there.  










They said GO! but we didn’t move for a long time.  Got to check out more rides/riders as we bunched up and finally started heading down Mill Ave.


The ride is only a few miles but it was slow and fun the entire time.   Bubble bike - 




These guys were cranking tunes using this mobile bike DJ booth:







The gold rims and zillion spokes on these wheels were gorgeous.  


Heading north toward Papago and Camelback Mountain


Fattest tire bike of the day.


----------



## Miq (Oct 5, 2019)

This guy was constantly doing donuts on his super quick electric big wheel.  It was killer.  He’s skidding when this was taken:





I really liked this ladies Schwinn and the young lady riding it told me it was a gift.  She had a blue classic bike that had gotten stolen, but someone in her classic bike group gave her this as a replacement.  It was sweet.

Dig the red boots on the right.


Back at the festivities, really liked the giant bike inspired kaleidoscope.  








There were a few bikes in the racks when we took off back across the lake.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 5, 2019)

Afternoon ride on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. Fall in New England on the Northern Rail Trail. Beautiful temperatures mid 50's. Great day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 5, 2019)

Shelby Rex
Heart the stank.


----------



## hotrod (Oct 5, 2019)

rode this one around the block. decided it was to windy for a single speed.


whent back and grabbed this one. and went for a ride thought town.but 



forgot my camara to take fresh pictures.


----------



## Miq (Oct 5, 2019)

Great fall pics of the Rex @saladshooter

Still in the 90s for tonight’s ride on the canal.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 5, 2019)

Afternoon ride on the Klinedinst Special...





Mission peak in background...




Quarry Lakes...




Heading home...





Great afternoon for a ride!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 5, 2019)

It's autumn here now. It was very warm for the first half of the week, and then turned very chilly. It's well down into the 30's here at night and maybe 55 or so during the day. This is a 1962 Raleigh roadster on the Farmington River bike trail. They've done a nice job on this trail. Watch out for some of the bumps that have formed in the pavement though.


----------



## mrg (Oct 5, 2019)

Day 2 of the HB air show, so busy looking up didn’t even take any pics of the bikes and there were thousands of every kind, more bikes  than I have ever seen anyware! Some of the parking lots looked like the WWII photos of the bikes in the factory parking lots, it was crazy supposed to be over a million + people in in 3 days!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 6, 2019)

Out on a V-CC ride yesterday, on the Ciclos Minaco  special......




Great mix of machines......




Stunning  'H. Williamson' classic lightweight, featuring Sturmeys best ever hub gear, the 2-speed!




Great ride, only 21 miles though!


----------



## Sven (Oct 6, 2019)

Thank you, @Mr. Monkeyarms  , for the compliment on the  "Copperhead"

@Miq ..love the "howler"  silhouette.

Looks like a bunch of festivities going on, air shows, fat parades.......

And a whole lot of beautiful scenic shoots from you riders.

Took "Copperhead" out for an early morning ride. The low 60 temperatures should make the real copperheads ( also called by some ..... Chunk Heads ) wait til late morning to hunt.




The shark 500 helps illuminate the way


Starting to get light out. Posed the bike in the pine needles


Great pre-dawn ride.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 6, 2019)

SirMike1983 said:


> It's autumn here now. It was very warm for the first half of the week, and then turned very chilly. It's well down into the 30's here at night and maybe 55 or so during the day. This is a 1962 Raleigh roadster on the Farmington River bike trail. They've done a nice job on this trail. Watch out for some of the bumps that have formed in the pavement though.
> 
> View attachment 1074126
> 
> View attachment 1074127



Farmington CT? I’m going to guess yes by your account of the weather. Heading out in a bit for my weekly brunch run with family to LaSalle Market in Collinsville on my Corvette/babyseat/trailer rig. Hope to see that handsome BRG roadster our sometime.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 6, 2019)

Rode two bikes yesterday. Two wheeled planet.   Long MTB ride with a couple friends in the colors, then a short spin on the Hawthorne tanker that needs some work.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 6, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 6, 2019)

Ya’ll make me feel like a wanna be! Here in nw alabama fall is still in the offing! But,,, after seeing ya’ll and your rides! And ive been watching for some months! I’ll take out the best of my best and send pics from my small village! We do have a few sights to see! You just wait! Always envious bill in bama!


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 6, 2019)

Pre-ride ride. Stayed in the village. Went to a nearby park, then brought the little guy to his happy place.


----------



## buickmike (Oct 6, 2019)

Riding the MTB. Thru an alley ; a German Shepard decided he wanted to bite me boy that dog would have filet that leg. Instead he had to twist his t.             .o lock onto the thigh


----------



## Sven (Oct 6, 2019)

buickmike said:


> Riding the MTB. Thru an alley ; a German Shepard decided he wanted to bite me boy that dog would have filet that leg. Instead he had to twist his t.             .o lock onto the thigh



Damn that sux. Do you know anything about the dog? Hopefully you would t have to get shots.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 6, 2019)

buickmike said:


> Riding the MTB. Thru an alley ; a German Shepard decided he wanted to bite me boy that dog would have filet that leg. Instead he had to twist his t.             .o lock onto the thigh



Hopefully you can heal quickly and you don't have to get shots.
Hammerhead


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 6, 2019)

Explored some of what is left of the old Mill buildings along the Winnipesaukee River. Rode the '61 Panther 3. Beautiful afternoon ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## hotrod (Oct 6, 2019)

great ride though town.


----------



## mrg (Oct 6, 2019)

Took the 39 Flash Klunker out for the Cyclone Coaster Ride on a perfect fall day


----------



## SKPC (Oct 6, 2019)

Test ride around town on the_* 1933 Colson Flyer*_.   1st ride with re-spoked original wheels. It has been a long time coming with this bike. The  hourglass front hub has proven difficult to bring back.  I only need three specific things in order to "finish" it.    It's good that it's back together and in rideable 1-spd condition.
_With original post and seat cover pic_.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 6, 2019)

Bill in Bama said:


> Ya’ll make me feel like a wanna be! Here in nw alabama fall is still in the offing! But,,, after seeing ya’ll and your rides! And ive been watching for some months! I’ll take out the best of my best and send pics from my small village! We do have a few sights to see! You just wait! Always envious bill in bama!



I don’t know if this helps, but I often feel like a wannabe myself. I do ride often, but seldom far. I didn’t ride at all last winter (trying to psych myself up for doing it this year). I have a few bikes that are special to me, but aside from my Motobike (which is in rough shape cosmetically), they are all pretty pedestrian. There’s always someone riding more, in a nicer location, and with cooler wheels. The times I enjoy riding the most is picking up my daughter from school with thunder and lightning overhead, and rolling into the garage just as the sky opens up. Just being out on a bike (any bike, any vintage) is winning in my estimation. Can’t wait to see what you have in store. Bike life!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2019)

Oh my goodness; the posts here on this thread have been Awesome, I couldn't "Quote" all of them; notice I "liked" instead.
I left in the dark before 6 AM on the 1936 Electric, C-model Schwinn; because I love to ride it.
I was at the Wedge about sunrise.







Yeah, there's A Lot of flying around for 3 days here in HB.






WOW Amazing line-up of pre-war Schwinns!
I see mine down the line; maybe sticking out above a lil'.
I had a burrito with other bike enthusiasts; thank you again.
I rode back to HB for the balance of the Air Show, then home from there.
What A Great day for riding an old Schwinn.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 6, 2019)

Some good times with all my bike friends in long beach today at the world famous @cyclonecoaster.com ride! See ya next month for the swap!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## mike j (Oct 6, 2019)

Had a long lunch break during a clinic & took this ole boy on the Atlantic city boardwalk. Was a little leery about the regulations pertaining to Ebikes, what I could find was sketchy. Kept it stealthy but got passed by a couple of E fat bikes & a local on a fatty w/ a banana seat & a loud Chinese two cycle. Nice ride, nostalgic, cheesy, funky, & spiced w/ a little sleazy, fun.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2019)

Today’s theme was prewar Schwinns and Hawaiian shirts.







It was another beautiful day for cruising.


----------



## Miq (Oct 6, 2019)

Fun solo 35 mile ride up thru town to Philthy’s home and back.   Took the Western Canal to some back street bike routes heading north along side the 101 Price Freeway up to the route 60 overpass at Dobson. Hopped on the Tempe Canal for some miles up to the Tempe Riverview Park and found the hidden bike path under the 202 to the Salt River-Tempe Town Lake path. Crossed the lake at the Scottsdale Rd bridge and rode the green belt up to Philthy’s casa for a sample of some carnitas and some iced tea.  That was nice.  Back down the belt to the Tempe marketplace for some Albacore and more tea to fuel the final push back home.  Five hours of single gear pedaling enjoyment. I’ve always wanted to figure out how to make it north to Tempe on my bike. New canals and sights accessible sitting on top of my Troxel. 




@buickmike this Electra 225 should help take a little of the sting out of your dog bite.  Thought of your bad day when I saw it. 






Sun really brought out the color in the BFG badge.  I hardly ever take pics of the front of my bike, especially from the kickstand side. :eek:


























This Bel Air was gettin low. 








@Sven I got the moon in the howling shot tonight.  Looks better with more light.


----------



## Miq (Oct 6, 2019)

Reverse sunset to the east was killer tonight. Even better than the western set for a few minutes.  This doesn’t happen every night.  



Normal western set finally kicked in. 


Nice end to a long ride.


----------



## Tomato John (Oct 6, 2019)

Me and my daughter Rode with the Spokane Dropouts today-  first time. Great people and a great ride. Weather was perfect. Thanks Dropouts!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 7, 2019)

1938 Rustjunkie Tiki Twin-bar, by Snyder.
To the Wedge, to Warner into HB for a errand with Luke, then back to Water tower in Sunset, back to SA river trail, then home; 45 miles.
Another beautiful day; great ride.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 7, 2019)

Is that a landmark or a home?? The converted water tower i mean???


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 7, 2019)

Bill in Bama said:


> Is that a landmark or a home?? The converted water tower i mean???



Yes!
It is an old water tower converted into a rental place now; you can come stay there, and ride the beach.
It's a "Landmark" for me to turn around, so I don't have to ride on Pacific Coast Highway, next to people totally distracted, while they fly in a giant hurry to make up time on the road.
post 13,136 (page657) on this thread, by Marty @cyclingday answered this question already.
It is a challenge to stay up-to-date on this super-active thread.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 7, 2019)

Sweet dude!! Air b and b?? Cause id do it! My 30th wedding Anniversary is 2020! And im looking for a big woop! Im from cupertino and was in the navy and lived,,,or was tied up at 32nd street pier for 3 years! Had a shiity apt in point loma for a time!  It was 1400$ a month! Split between 4 sailors,,, 350$ a month not cheap in 1981!


----------



## FSH (Oct 7, 2019)

1936 Colson LWB with new triple speed and front brake... Seat sucks though.  Anyways great ride!


----------



## mrg (Oct 7, 2019)

What a difference a day makes in HB, 500,000 + people a day this weekend, 500 today!, they even brought in extra palm trees for the Great Pacific Air show, can’t wait till next year!!!!, my daughter, me & Rambo rode from Newport to HB and tacos at Sanchos by the pier today and it sure seemed quiet! Last couple of pics were Saturday.


----------



## Brutuskend (Oct 7, 2019)

Finished the tank and got my "new" wheels built then went and got me a samich.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 7, 2019)

I have been working way to much.


----------



## Miq (Oct 7, 2019)

41 New World


----------



## mrg (Oct 7, 2019)

Went down to the car show while I still had the Autocycle Klunker out


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 8, 2019)

Rode the Violet Collegiate one last time, before it heads off to it's new home in PA. To those who inquired, I'm not shipping it - new owner has a friend who will be in Hartford on Thursday for work related to the marathon. Coincidentally, I'll be in Hartford same day, same time, same building to pick up my bib for a bike ride associated with the Hartford Marathon. So I'm doing a drop off. This closes one chapter in my electro-forged lightweight experience, but will begin another. In addition to cash, new owner is including another frame in my size (Violet was a bit too large at 22").


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 8, 2019)

Sunset ride around the neighborhood. Took out my '48 Western Flyer. Beautiful evening for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Rockman9 (Oct 8, 2019)

It's a Black Phantom and cheeseburger kind of night.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 8, 2019)

*Light F'rall Merry Christmas Ride!*
1940 Western Flyer HD, with Light Carrier bag, all day long.
I left before sunrise; still riding after sunset.
I stopped at each end for pics and short rest.
My personal best: 3 trips to the Wedge, and 4 trips to Sunset Water tower=120 miles total today.
What a great day for a ride!









40 miles in, Taco Tuesday at Great Mex for fuel.










I turned around at the river jetty, to go back to Sunset, in case it got more windy.




This guy hollars, "Are you hungry for lunch?" as I'm going by; so I stop and eat fruit, sandwiches, and a few cookies, and he gives me this sample of some water-additive that he says will help my body re-make the enzymes it needs. Cool! Thanks!








When I rode off the peninsula for the 3rd time today, the sun was starting to set and looking even more beautiful than before; so I kept going.
It was worth it; what a blast!








I stopped and ate tacos at Tio Flaco's on my way home; and a Mint IT'S-IT when I got home.
Merry Christmas! Peace on Earth! Light for All!


----------



## Miq (Oct 8, 2019)

@tripple3 That’s intense!  Monster ride.  Great work!

Nice temp tonight and I got an earlier start than usual.  








1941 New Word


----------



## Sven (Oct 8, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Rode the Violet Collegiate one last time, before it heads off to it's new home in PA. To those who inquired, I'm not shipping it - new owner has a friend who will be in Hartford on Thursday for work related to the marathon. Coincidentally, I'll be in Hartford same day, same time, same building to pick up my bib for a bike ride associated with the Hartford Marathon. So I'm doing a drop off. This closes one chapter in my electro-forged lightweight experience, but will begin another. In addition to cash, new owner is including another frame in my size (Violet was a bit too large at 22").
> 
> View attachment 1075327
> 
> View attachment 1075328



I really liked your "Purple Screamer". But there is nothing wrong with Kool Lemon.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 9, 2019)

Early morning ride into work on my '56 Jaguar. A nice cool 41 degrees this morning. Beautiful ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## fattyre (Oct 9, 2019)

Dark morning commute for the next couple of months.   Hills are so much easier when you can’t see them!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 9, 2019)

1937 Indian, built in Germany for Indian MotoCycle Co. U.S.A.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 9, 2019)

I absolutely love that tank! That rust,, that is Indian!! Dude ,,, sweetness on two wheels! I cant say enough! Damn!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 9, 2019)

Snow coming this evening, so I got out for a long ride in the cold air on the mtb. Colors are holding up……....few if anyone out on the trails in the chili temps although I did run into these two very large turkeys close to home.   Quite a few BIG birds have recently migrated back after being shot out years ago.  It's nice to have them coming back around into the area as hunting is no longer allowed.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 9, 2019)

Nature find a way!


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 9, 2019)

36 goodyear by colson this evening


----------



## Bearclaw (Oct 10, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Snow coming this evening, so I got out for a long ride in the cold air on the mtb. Colors are holding up……....few if anyone out on the trails in the chili temps although I did run into these two very large turkeys close to home.   Quite a few BIG birds have recently migrated back after being shot out years ago.  It's nice to have them coming back around into the area as hunting is no longer allowed.
> View attachment 1076084
> 
> View attachment 1076085
> ...



First off turkey don't migrate bad weather and predators kill more turkeys than any hunter ever did they were almost extinct in the early 1900's if it weren't for the conservation efforts and money from hunters there wouldn't be a single  bird left in the country...


----------



## Miq (Oct 10, 2019)

@Bearclaw you’re making punctuation extinct. How about a period or comma every once in a while?   I’m glad the turkeys are back. It used to be a very rare occurrence to see them as a kid.

I fell asleep early w the kids last night.  Pics from yesterday’s ride:


----------



## SKPC (Oct 10, 2019)

I've  properly used the word "migrate" instead of "moved" when I was referencing our new residents. You can migrate locally  as well...   First turkey I have seen in my backyard in 38yrs. The word is they have come over from Snake Creek to the south of here.  Must have been the predators instead of other reasons eh?


----------



## Miq (Oct 10, 2019)

Interesting that the National Wild Turkey Federation is pretty clear that mating and environmental factors, NOT predation (killing by predators), determine the population growth:





Over population and environmental changes can drive the numbers back down too...

Gobble gobble....maybe I should have stayed asleep.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 10, 2019)

Most likely the populations are increasing south of here and they are migrating back in.  They are definitely not introduced.   We have plenty of predators and guns, but looming in front of them and more critical is surviving winter at elevation in the Wasatch. They were shot out locally here over the years I have been told by the wise oldsters, so the very fact they can survive this kind of trouble and continue on is amazing to me.  Incredible.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 10, 2019)

Another great ride here on OC Beaches; 1940 Western Flyer HD, with Light For All carrier bag.
Super fun; 3 trips to the Wedge, and 2 to the Sunset Beach water tower; 1 loop with Marty @cyclingday on a awesome 1942 BF Goodrich.









Some longboarders hang here at 16.5 Tower in Bolsa Chica State Beach, and this the Infinity board that Art paddled into "The wave of the A.M. session.
Great guys that give me food sometimes.
















Pics don't do these rides any justice; it's far more awesome amazing than it looks!:eek:


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 10, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Most likely the populations are increasing south of here and they are migrating back in.  They are definitely not introduced.   We have plenty of predators and guns, but looming in front of them and more critical is surviving winter at elevation in the Wasatch. They were shot out locally here over the years I have been told by the wise oldsters, so the very fact they can survive this kind of trouble and continue on is amazing to me.  Incredible.




around here, it is wild hogs.

I would prefer turkeys, they are less dangerous when riding on back roads in the country.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 10, 2019)

Worked 14 hours,  got home for the storm to hit, so I pretended I was riding.


----------



## Miq (Oct 11, 2019)

1941 New World


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 11, 2019)

Yesterday afternoon ride around the neighborhood. Some nice fall colors. Beautiful day for a ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 11, 2019)

This lady cruised on by yestersday on her daughters flat black painted Schwinn...

Always great to see old bikes being useful. I am not sure of the significance of the 666 on the rear fender but she was friendly and let us get some pics!


----------



## John Gailey (Oct 11, 2019)

Picked this up from Rusty-K a couple weeks ago.  A nip here a tuck there and I have a pretty decent rider.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 11, 2019)

For the first time, 1934 Greyhound, by Emblem Mfg.
I dig the badge and nickel bits.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 11, 2019)

Early morning into work. Then afternoon ride   between Dr's appointments. Great rides around Concord NH.
Hammerhead


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 11, 2019)

Finally pulled this bike out of my "not ridden a lot" lineup...just in time for Fenderless Friday!!...Schwinn Cruiser 5 speed...

Shout out to Fenderless Friday too!!

Brookvale park to Cabrillo trail park, to Ardenwood Farms...then out to the edge of S.F. Bay...














https://www.ebparks.org/parks/ardenwood/default.htm




Pumpkin patch time!!








https://www.fws.gov/refuge/don_edwards_san_francisco_bay/

















Heading home...




Great day for a ride!!


----------



## Miq (Oct 11, 2019)

Beautiful cool night on the canal.






I like the straight down shadow in this pic:


 



16 miles on the 1941 BFG New World Coaster


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 11, 2019)

Miq said:


> I like the straight down shadow in this pic:



I went for a ride on one I haven't had out for a bit: 1940 Red Streak, HS&B Hardware, by Snyder @Arfsaidthebee , and I dig your posts!
Shadows all around.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 12, 2019)

Rode my 38 Hawthorne this morning 
39 here in Texas but 2mph winds so perfect 



Breakfast Time 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKPC (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 12, 2019)

rcole45 said:


> After a short trial run on the S&S I noticed there seems to be a black and silver theme going on in the garage
> 
> View attachment 1070851



Nice '40 Ford!


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 12, 2019)

Miq said:


> Cruised down the green belt to Tempe from Philthy’s hood with Jaime and Isaiah for the Tempe Tour de Fat.View attachment 1073982View attachment 1073986
> 
> It was fun hanging at the start and checking out all the bikes and people enjoying the ride.  There were a few people there.  View attachment 1073992View attachment 1073993View attachment 1073994View attachment 1073995View attachment 1073996
> They said GO! but we didn’t move for a long time.  Got to check out more rides/riders as we bunched up and finally started heading down Mill Ave.View attachment 1073999
> ...



So cool you got to experience this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 12, 2019)

Normally I like a bike with a little more heft to it...more Sheetmetal. But I can see the fascination with these lightweight vintage bikes. This being a 1940 Schwinn New World model W3M(coaster brake version w/ a.s.&co chain ring).


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 12, 2019)

Both my old bikes still have flat tires so I rode this one this morning. 30 degrees out. But gotta keep pushing.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 12, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> For the first time, 1934 Greyhound, by Emblem Mfg.
> I dig the badge and nickel bits.
> View attachment 1077003View attachment 1077004View attachment 1077005View attachment 1077006



very nice.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 12, 2019)

Took a short ride to Donut Derelicts in HB this morning on my 3sp Nexus postwar DX. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 12, 2019)

Lots of hours of work the past few weeks,  a lot more on the horizon.   It was really chilly this morning and had to get to work early so I didn't have a chance to freeze. 







However... I got off work early today and got to ride the Pierce.  High 50s now.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 12, 2019)

It was in the low 50's when I left, so not even an extra layer; shorts, Vans, and Cleveland Welding T-shirt riding 1936 Clipper by CWC.
The odometer is still clicking the miles, so 46 miles is the OC Beach ride from home in FV, so my estimation miles have been conservative.:eek:
I pulled this one out of the house this morning, on another perfectly beautiful day.





The new Power Plant is generating "Light For All!"
Below is a sweet '54 Chevy being cleaned by 2nd owner, son of original owner, Loves it!
At the hand car wash in Sunset Beach.







At the end of the Balboa peninsula. Back to the SA river trail, then home.





A fun feature on Dick Wiessner's old DBR
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-clipper-cwc-double-bar.133565/


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## John G04 (Oct 12, 2019)

Rode the new to me 48 dx and the 38 henderson to get dinner, quick little 6 mile ride and a sunset on the way home!


----------



## Alan Brase (Oct 12, 2019)

Miq said:


> Beautiful cool night on the canal.
> View attachment 1077128View attachment 1077129
> 
> I like the straight down shadow in this pic:
> ...



I recognized Gramps Bike before I looked at the posting name.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 12, 2019)

Well, the new power plant is up and running, so I suppose it won’t be long before the wrecking ball makes its acquaintance with this old one.
It served us well!


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 12, 2019)

It was such a nice day in my little part of NC...I got stoned and took a ride on my Giant Boulder...just me and Rusty.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 12, 2019)

Night ride on the 1929 Westfield.


----------



## hotrod (Oct 12, 2019)

bought this at a garage sale today for $5.00.i really do not know why.LOL rode it down the block. realized I



just can`t ride hounched over any more.


----------



## MP12965 (Oct 12, 2019)

Rolled the Heavy Duti at El Camino show/swap


----------



## MP12965 (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanks for the nice ride, Ol; Yeller


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 12, 2019)

I fixed both flats on this. It's been parked a bit.
Super fun, industrial, maneuverable, big, antique Great Western, moto-bike, no badge.
Horizontal holes measure 1 7/16 Center, around the front of the head tube. In case any reader happens to have one stored for such a bike as this.


----------



## MP12965 (Oct 12, 2019)

… and 1 more El Camino pic.


----------



## Miq (Oct 12, 2019)

@John G04 Great light and color in the clouds in your sunset pic tonight!

I took another exploring ride today.  Headed south on the Consolidated Canal to the Chandler Airport.  24 miles on the New World coaster.  @Balloonoob I actually wore shoes for this one.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 13, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 13, 2019)

About a 15 mile ride down the riverbed today.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 13, 2019)

Went for a morning ride on the Alameda Creek trail...1948 Schwinn, badged "Dixieland"...

That Alameda Creek Regional Trail follows the banks of Alameda Creek in southern Alameda County from the mouth of Niles Canyon (in the Niles District of Fremont) westward to San Francisco Bay - a distance of about 12 miles.
The trail on the south bank provides access to Coyote Hills Regional Park. An additional 3.5-mile-loop trail off the Alameda Creek Trail, into and out of Coyote Hills, and back onto the Alameda Creek Trail, qualifies in distance for marathon runs. For those who want to clock shorter distances along the trail, markers have been installed at quarter-mile intervals.

Starting out at the Brookvale trail...




Riding upstream first to the Niles Staging area...




Alameda Creek...




Turned around here and headed toward Coyote Hills...

Nice Fremont buck, not seen often...




to Coyote Hills...




and S. F. Bay...








American white pelicans..
Brown pelicans spend summer and fall here, then fly south to breed in Mexico and at the Channel Islands along the southern California coast. They are also seen occasionally around the South Bay during winter.
However, around the South Bay, the American white pelican (_pelecanus erythrorhynchos_) is much more common, especially at the Don Edwards National Wildlife Refuge. White pelicans are even larger than brown pelicans, with wingspans averaging nine feet. They are snowy white, with black flight feathers visible only when their wings are spread. These birds nest and breed at inland U.S. lakes during spring and summer, then spend late fall and winter in the Bay Area.




Great day for a ride!!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 13, 2019)

Got out for a spin on the Ace today!






















Always a blast to ride!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Oct 13, 2019)

I rode my Columbia Rambler on our back roads a little. Overcast and a little chilly but great Virginia weather. When I rode past my Holsteiner blowing both horns at once she gave me the stink eye.







Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 13, 2019)

1930s Phillips 3-speed.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 13, 2019)

1940 Western Flyer HD again,carrying the Light For All bag.
Down to the Wedge, then back to the SA river-trail up to Orange for the "Circle City" ride, then back home after lunch.









Another great riding day!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 13, 2019)

Rode the Cotton Valley Rail Trail today, took out my '57 Deluxe Hornet. Beautiful scenery on a beautiful day. There was even a Bigfoot sighting. Awesome ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 13, 2019)

I rode the 1942 Schwinn/BF Goodrich, Defense Model, at the Orange Circle Ride today.


----------



## gtflyte (Oct 13, 2019)

Great Western Flyer Weather today Went out 4 a local ride around the area
Enjoy
Saginaw Sunday


----------



## Miq (Oct 13, 2019)

Fun full moon ride tonight on the canal. 1941 BFG New World is a little dusty from a lot of riding this week.  






@Sven   Eerie lighting compliments of an approaching car.   




@cyclingday I’m loving the wartime BFG representation today. @SirMike1983 That Phillips Roadster is sweet.  Great lightweight.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 13, 2019)

Rode the Snyder built Hawthorne Twin bar all over Alameda Island alongside the gorgeous ladies '38 Colson Imperial that made it's debut this weekend.


----------



## mrg (Oct 13, 2019)

Been ptting some miles on the Autocycle Klunker lately
before it gets buried in the garage again!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 14, 2019)

Warming back up again extending Fall for a bit longer.  Rode the mtb yesterday..


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 14, 2019)

Realized I've never taken the'55 for a ride and it's a beautiful day so here's a few of it....rides killer! 






















My friend the osprey was hanging out today....btw it's still available....


----------



## the tinker (Oct 14, 2019)

Took the Colson out, just came back. Nice fall day.  Days like this, I'm glad I'm not in the city.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 14, 2019)

Went for a nice ride/hike today...

Started by riding to the base of Mission Peak (background middle left)



getting closer...




Mission San Jose...
*Mission San José* is a Spanish mission located in the present-day city of Fremont, California. It was founded on June 11, 1797, by the Franciscan order and was the fourteenth Spanish mission established in California. The mission is the namesake of the Mission San José district of Fremont, which was an independent town subsumed into the city when it was incorporated in 1957.






End of riding...




start of hiking...




Top...2,520 ft



*Mission Peak* Regional Preserve is a public park east of Fremont, California, operated by the East Bay Regional Park District. It is the northern summit on a ridge that includes Mount Allison and Monument Peak. Mission Peak has symbolic importance, and is depicted on the logo of the City of Fremont.

Great day for a ride!!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 14, 2019)

Western Flyer down to Newport for a pic of the full moon on the ocean.
Then back to CM to work today.
Then back home this afternoon.
Thanks for the post, pics, and history @Arfsaidthebee


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 14, 2019)

1958 Raleigh Sports. The leaves here are changing colors.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 14, 2019)

Mercury Monday


----------



## 1motime (Oct 14, 2019)

Miq said:


> Beautiful cool night on the canal.
> View attachment 1077128View attachment 1077129
> 
> I like the straight down shadow in this pic:
> ...



That lightweight gets around!  Looks like fun.  Trying to get my New World back into the living.  Thanks for posting some inspiration!


----------



## Miq (Oct 14, 2019)

@1motime You bet!  Get your New World rolling and take some pics.  Here’s some other threads to look for New World inspiration.  Tell Us About Your New World and Gramp’s Bike.

Another exploration ride tonight.  Headed down the trax off roading for a while and flatted both my tires with goat heads.    Spent a few minutes under a street lamp in a safer park area putting the two new tubes I had into the tires.  I knew it was going to be a little sketchy so I wasn’t surprised.  Going to get some thorn tape I think...
16 miles in the dark, putting together a new route was a little nuts but fun.  Second half of the ride was old hat.







At Espee Park in Chandler there is a dedicated bike park for BMX, Freestyle, & Grind.  Got to see some fellas pull off a few tricks.  Cool place.


1941 New World W1M


----------



## mrg (Oct 14, 2019)

Its getting cooler in the evening so not many weeknight car shows left so decided to break out another bike I'm sending down the rode, a 59  Spitfire, love this blue but got to make some room.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 15, 2019)

Am ride on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. Sunrise to the left, moonset to the right. Beautiful morning for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Oct 15, 2019)

Out late on the early 40's Shelby to the Post Office and the hood.  Newly winterized with small nobbies in anticipation of inevitable snow..


----------



## 1motime (Oct 15, 2019)

Miq said:


> @1motime You bet!  Get your New World rolling and take some pics.  Here’s some other threads to look for New World inspiration.  Tell Us About Your New World and Gramp’s Bike.
> 
> Another exploration ride tonight.  Headed down the trax off roading for a while and flatted both my tires with goat heads.    Spent a few minutes under a street lamp in a safer park area putting the two new tubes I had into the tires.  I knew it was going to be a little sketchy so I wasn’t surprised.  Going to get some thorn tape I think...
> 16 miles in the dark, putting together a new route was a little nuts but fun.  Second half of the ride was old hat.
> ...



Thanks for the reply!  Thanks for the info.  I am sorta new to CABE.  Lots to absorb.  My bike is a (rough) prewar 3 speed.  I am going to see it through!  Stay away from thorns!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 15, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Both my old bikes still have flat tires so I rode this one this morning. 30 degrees out. But gotta keep pushing.
> 
> View attachment 1077303





Miq said:


> goat





I have 2 words for you gentlemen. Tru Goo!

Been using it for years as Goatheads and wind are my nemesis. Doesn't help with wind, however. An ounce and a half, maybe 2 in skinny tubes. 2-2.5 ounces in balloon tires keeps me riding. If you ride off paved surfaces you will find goatheads....

Plus it's made locally.


----------



## Miq (Oct 15, 2019)

@Mr. Monkeyarms I appreciate your first hand experience.  I've used Slime in my MTB tubes before too and wasn't a big fan.  Maybe it's different now but it struggled with big punctures and getting into the valve.  I ordered some of these last night:


I'll see if they fit and work. I'm not so worried about adding a few ounces to my 10 lb wheels.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 15, 2019)

Yep, Slime is garbage. There isn't a sealant that works on large holes that I'm aware of. Being an ex- mountain bike racer, I am aware of where my tires make contact with the ground at all times, no matter what bike I'm on. Same tubes in my road bike for over 5 years(when I rode a lot)and only had to patch one hole that wouldn't seal. That's pretty good in my book.


----------



## Miq (Oct 15, 2019)

I’m usually aware of where my MTB tires are making contact, I just can’t always control it.  

Goo sounds like nice stuff.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 15, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I have 2 words for you gentlemen. Tru Goo!
> 
> Been using it for years as Goatheads and wind are my nemesis. Doesn't help with wind, however. An ounce and a half, maybe 2 in skinny tubes. 2-2.5 ounces in balloon tires keeps me riding. If you ride off paved surfaces you will find goatheads....
> 
> Plus it's made locally.



Yeah I know... I gotta get some from my lbs.  Duct tape lining only works so well. 14 dollars would probably save me money and lots of headaches.


----------



## rickyd (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Oct 15, 2019)

@rickyd Rear forks and a multi speed hub.  That’s a cool ride.  

No thorn madness on the canal tonight.  Just smooth rollin’.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 16, 2019)

I didn't work this morning, so I mowed the yard, then took the 1929 Westfield out for a ride.

I thought I took a bunch of photos, but when I went to upload, there was only one, from when I got home.

The sunlight this morning was making the berkshire blue really pop.






I removed the drop stand, I am going to put it on the 1918 Pierce Motorbike instead, put a Pletsher center stand on it, I really like how these work, they also save space for parking bikes closer together in the garage.


----------



## fattyre (Oct 16, 2019)

Love me some steel and the railroad.

Stumbled upon this “remodel”.  Glad they kept that front door!


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 16, 2019)

fattyre said:


> Love me some steel and the railroad.
> 
> Stumbled upon this “remodel”.  Glad they kept that front door!
> View attachment 1079499
> ...





the last photo is great.  The old 'remodel' permit vs. the new construction permit.    Save a lot of money and hassle with the city.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 16, 2019)

I left early so I could ride down the the border of Newport and Huntington Beach; PCH and the SA river mouth.
Then up to the power grid split in CM, where I park my bike, to carpool to the job.
Power and Light, certified journeyman electrician in CA. :eek:
1st pic is waning moon behind high voltage transmission lines, at the Hamilton sub-station.









This bike sure gets dirty fast;
riding in the dirt, next to the pavement.


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 16, 2019)

Rode one of my favorite old crusty phantoms today , fall is my favorite time of year love all the fall colors , hope you guys like old this old bike !


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 16, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Rode the Cotton Valley Rail Trail today, took out my '57 Deluxe Hornet. Beautiful scenery on a beautiful day. There was even a Bigfoot sighting. Awesome ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1078311
> 
> ...


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 16, 2019)

Early evening ride on the 1920's Pierce 





Started building the rear wheel for the 1918 Pierce motorbike.  Still need to true it.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 16, 2019)

I rode the green bike today


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 17, 2019)

Snuck out for a quick spin on my Flying Ace last night to take advantage of the perfect weather. A quick pic with Frankenpig.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 17, 2019)

Morning in North Texas,  found a not so wild Mustang.

post 13,969 in the thread.

nice.


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 17, 2019)

Took my Leader to work for some cleaning and repacking of the wheel bearings. A lot less funky noises now. And it cleans up nicely too. Then a short lunch ride today.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 17, 2019)

Took a ride out to my local spot-Quarry Lakes...








Then rode over to the Niles District to check out the Essanay Silent Film Museum (Charlie Chaplin) but it was closed...



Essanay Film Manufacturing Company, an early motion picture company, had a studio and back lot located in Niles from 1912–1916 at the canyon's western mouth. The canyon was featured in many early films, some by Broncho Billy and it was here that Charlie Chaplin filmed one of his most iconic movies, _The Tramp_. The Niles Essanay Silent Film Museum has exhibits, screenings, and events remembering its heritage.

Edison Projecting Kinetoscope...






Niles City Plaza...
At the center of the Niles District, the Niles Town Plaza revitalizes the quaint downtown by employing a railroad depot theme, which includes the newly renovated depot building, freight building, caboose, embedded railroad tracks, amphitheater, stage, seating areas, and central water feature.
A unique water feature pays tribute to the Nile's historical film role, which starred Charlie Chaplin in his early Hollywood career. Each of the spinning film roles depicts a historical aspect unique to the Niles community. 








Then I rode over to Union City for a while...




Heading back home...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## fattyre (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 17, 2019)

Same bike, down to Newport, then back to carpool garage.
Always having fun.
On my way home, a goat-head got my rear tire.
I am going to try Tru Goo as suggested; but this bike is still due for some maintenance, so I'm parking it until that's done.
My contractor friend came and picked me and the bike up and took me home.
I only had to push it about 1/2 mile.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 17, 2019)

Night ride on the 1929 Westfield.


----------



## Miq (Oct 17, 2019)

Nice 16 mile night ride through neighborhoods and lake communities to the canal and back on my 1941 New World.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 18, 2019)

AM ride on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. Beautiful temperatures and morning for a ride. Happy Friday.
Hammerhead


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 18, 2019)

Bad news is that I broke the stem on my '32 Simmons, so I won't be able to ride it in tomorrow's Tweed Ride.

Silver lining is that a local guy who _really _wanted my Bianchi swapped me this clean refurbished Dunelt, plus a little pocket money  Seems more fitting for the occasion, and I've been Brit-Curious for a while now. 

I rode it to the Library to return a book, only to find I forgot a few overdue videos... Guess I'll have to go back.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Oct 18, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Bad news is that I broke the stem on my '32 Simmons, so I won't be able to ride it in tomorrow's Tweed Ride.
> 
> Silver lining is that a local guy who _really _wanted my Bianchi swapped me this clean refurbished Dunelt, plus a little pocket money  Seems more fitting for the occasion, and I've been Brit-Curious for a while now.
> 
> ...



"I rode it to the Library to return a book, only to find I forgot a few overdue videos... Guess I'll have to go back."

That was deliberate and premeditated. 
I do it all the time.[emoji16]

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 18, 2019)

Rode the Shelby Speedway Special tonight.


----------



## MP12965 (Oct 18, 2019)

Just a quick ride down for a coolie.


----------



## MP12965 (Oct 18, 2019)

The coolie, as mentioned in previous post.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 18, 2019)

Rode the '48 Western Flyer around downtown for sunset. Beautiful fall evening.
Hammerhead


----------



## MP12965 (Oct 18, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Rode the '48 Western Flyer around downtown for sunset. Beautiful fall evening.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1080937
> 
> ...



Great pics.


----------



## Miq (Oct 18, 2019)

Hazy sunset on the canal tonight.  Nice temp and colors.









1941 BFG badged Schwinn New World


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 19, 2019)

Heres a couple of my old crusty schwinns i had out tonight , i was just thinking about how many cool bikes sat in this rack at this old school over the years !


----------



## mrg (Oct 19, 2019)

My legs are wobbly after riding the clown bike around OCTO this morning


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 19, 2019)

Couldn't get to the swapmeet at bicycles inc. in Hurst this morning,  had to work, then picked up the boy from Saturday detention. 

Put new tires on the 1982 Team Murray and took it for a ride. I am way to tall for these 20" bikes.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 19, 2019)

I went out early on Velvet; 30+ miles, on another perfect day.







Beach bike still being used as intended.



Sunset Beach at Water tower.
Below is some "Bus guys" that decided to surf instead of show at OCTO.:eek:




Great day, great ride!


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 19, 2019)

Months ago, my handle bar on the 29 Westfield started to break,  so I removed it and put an 80's cruiser bar on it.

I realized that one of my project bikes had the right Torrington longhorn handle bar, so I claimed it for the Westfield.   It's rough,  but so is the Westy.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 19, 2019)

Longhorn handlebars just may offer the most amount of hand positions and adjustability than all the other bar designs out there.  Low rise even better.   24, 26, & 28" options for discerning riders.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 19, 2019)

I rode my speedster bmx conversion around the tri annual octo vw bus show and swap meet today.and I was able to get the deal of a lifetime on this killer little sign too.what a great day so far.tonight is the foothill flyers Halloween ride so we will be heading that way in a while.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 19, 2019)

Rode my '61 Panther 3 on the WOW Trail, to and around downtown Laconia. There was a pumpkin festival going on. So most of downtown was too congested to even walk with my bike. Did get a few pics.
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 19, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Longhorn handlebars just may offer the most amount of hand positions and adjustability than all the other bar designs out there.  Low rise even better.   24, 26, & 28" options for discerning riders.



2-1/2" rise, 26" spread, they are so freaking comfortable.

I have a set of cruiser bars that I have to do something with though, I got them for a bike 5 years ago, so far they have been on 2 bikes, for a total of almost 3 weeks.

3" rise and 33-1/2" spread, they are something else.   Here they are when they were on my 47' Huffman last winter.


----------



## hotrod (Oct 19, 2019)

beautiful day for a ride.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Oct 19, 2019)

@Hammerhead That's a lot of carving!  Nice pics.






It's hard to see in this pic, but there's a piñata getting whacked at this party off the canal path.  Crazy loud tunes for a kids party.



Saturday night rides on my 41 New World are always fun.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2019)

It was a good day, out on the Berry Cohen Special.


----------



## JRE (Oct 20, 2019)

Got the Monark Ridable today and took it for a quick ride.Then my wife claimed it as her bike lol


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 20, 2019)

Sunny and windy day ride on the Pierce Racer


Tractors take up a lot more space than bicycles do.





Halloween is coming.





Moo.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 20, 2019)

Nice morning ride today...1937 frame, badged Packard...the rest is Highly Questionable...

Heading out to the local hills...















View spot...




Then rode towards Niles Canyon...Masonic Home...





Niles Canyon, Alameda Creek...








Up Palomares Road...




Back to park at bottom of Niles canyon...




Great day for a ride...


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 20, 2019)

hotrod said:


> beautiful day for a ride.View attachment 1081277
> 
> View attachment 1081278



I like this bike a lot.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Nice morning ride today...1937



I rode 1937 Syracuse today.
I left early and met @Cory out on the river trail riding his awesome 1939 Crusader.
I rode on down to the wedge, while he sipped his coffee, slinging his wares.







From here, I rode back up the SA river trail to church, and hugs with Mom.
Then back down the trail to the beach, north to Sunset Beach.





Great day for a ride!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 20, 2019)

Rode the Northern Rail Trail this afternoon on my ,56 Jaguar. Beautiful fall day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 20, 2019)

Another 20 mile circuit down the riverbed today. Went with my Monark built Higgins today, dubbed the “Highboy Higgins”
   Knee said to cut it short, so we only made it down to the 405 today. Nice day for a ride, and I made a friend while I was out. That duck really wanted it’s photo taken! Kept getting into all the photos


----------



## SKPC (Oct 20, 2019)

Got snow?  @ 7000 feet we accumulated 8 to 10".  I was able to ride to the PO and then around town on the Shelby Safe-T-Bike.   MTB trails at elevation are down for now and maybe untill spring.






Don't touch the bottlecaps!



Banksy.  Anyone familiar with this hit-and-run artist?  Now he's checking out the Shelby rubber!



And finally some local signage calling out the corporate monster Vail that came to town three years ago.  No-one is really happy about it.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 20, 2019)

Took the kiddo out in pursuit of rosy red nose and cheeks. Came home to hot chocolate.  Chilly weather don't stop girls softball or hawks from scoping out dinner.


----------



## MP12965 (Oct 20, 2019)

Rolled the '64 Wasp @ the Sting Ray ride.
I don't own a Sting Ray, but was very much welcomed at this event.
Great group !











Th


----------



## MP12965 (Oct 20, 2019)

Thanks for the ride today
El Blanco


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 20, 2019)

Night ride with rain and storms on the 1929 Westfield.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 20, 2019)

I don’t normally ride to the state line, but when I do, it’s on a proper English roadster with a friend. Me on the Dunelt, and friend on his very fine split fork Humber.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 20, 2019)

16” Schwinn.  Unicorn bell.  Plywood ramp at 1” pitch.

...nailed it.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Oct 20, 2019)

Almost 30 miles on my Mead Ranger.  Round trip on the Legacy Trail.









New rest area at the old South Creek trestle.  Our tax dollars at work!


----------



## Miq (Oct 20, 2019)

@Velocipedist Co. Sweet air!

Took a 10 mile cruise around downtown Phoenix this afternoon.  Started and Margaret Hance park and then headed S on 1st St.  Tons of street art and murals to see.  Downtown Phoenix is currently a strange blend of high end apartments, hipster restaurants, and homeless camps.  Great ride with very little car interaction.  Big sections of 1st St are bike friendly and are posted to give bikes the full lane right of way.  Visited some sketchy alleys chasing street art, but you know my rat bike seeks out the ragged places.  Glad it was daytime.


----------



## Miq (Oct 20, 2019)

I didn't even see the guy in the second story window when I was taking this.  Looks like he's drank a few bottles of Tequila .   Refrigerated Hotel Coronado.



@piercer_99


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 20, 2019)

Miq said:


> View attachment 1082169
> 
> I didn't even see the guy in the second story window when I was taking this.  Looks like he's drank a few bottles of Tequila .   Refrigerated Hotel Coronado.View attachment 1082170
> 
> @piercer_99 View attachment 1082171View attachment 1082172View attachment 1082173View attachment 1082174View attachment 1082177View attachment 1082178View attachment 1082180View attachment 1082182View attachment 1082184View attachment 1082185View attachment 1082186View attachment 1082187View attachment 1082188



Nice. Thanks for sharing the pictures. I walked into a burger King bathroom in downtown Phoenix once and a drunk ragged man was pants on the ground and wiping sh!$ from his underwear. He looks up and says "man I dang ol' bout sh!$ my pants man" but he didn't dang ol' bout sh!? His pants. He dun sh!? His pants.


----------



## Miq (Oct 20, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Nice. Thanks for sharing the pictures. I walked into a burger King bathroom in downtown Phoenix once and a drunk ragged man was pants on the ground and wiping sh!$ from his underwear. He looks up and says "man I dang ol' bout sh!$ my pants man" but he didn't dang ol' bout sh!? His pants. He dun sh!? His pants.



That's my town


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 20, 2019)

A few short rides today on the Boren Latonia was all it took to calm my nerves.

Getting it done it was a great day!


----------



## fattyre (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 21, 2019)

Made it to Denver for the Old Bikes Club October ride on my '19 Mead Ranger Arch Frame!












A solid showing of rat rods showed up for the ride. 





Over I-25




Under I-25 a few blocks later...




And the craziest skid mark I've ever seen......

Cold, extremely windy day! Still a great day for a ride.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 21, 2019)

Am ride was very foggy,but still a good one. '56 Jaguar on the loose.
Hammerhead


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 21, 2019)

Halloween ride on the '37 Colson straightbar through the local cemetery with the Foothill Flyers.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Oct 21, 2019)

‘30 Gravel Grinder shakedown cruise. Let it relax by lake after it’s first taste of gravel and dust. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Oct 21, 2019)

Finally got a little break from taking care of the wife ( post OP shoulder surgery) for a little while. Took the '55 out and met up with Chris and Wade . Short 12 mile ride...but good.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 21, 2019)

I left in the dark on Velvet today, with the bag carrying my lunch box and work clothes.
Down to HB Power Plant at PCH.
Then up to CM garage/shop.





So i was curious about no-hands on this bike with the uneven weight, etc.
The WF HD wheels, really help balance out the bike/load, and straighten out the line.
Options are awesome; favorites are for good reasons.
I think I'll ride something different tomorrow.





I love it: 1935 Huffman, straight-bar roadster.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 21, 2019)

I rode out on my og paint june 74 speedster after I applied the new semi matching fork decals today.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 21, 2019)

We had some big wind roar through town about 2am, I woke up to this in our neighborhood.

Our little town got slammed with some straight line winds, 85 mph +

Still better than what Dallas got.











While I was at work,  my bride sent me photos of tree damage in our backyard.

I got home from work and played with my chainsaw for just over 5 hours and created this.

Also, a candid photo of me and my trusty polesaw.  My bride Karen tells me that I have no business being on roofs, climbing trees to limb them and precariously balancing on ladders to limb trees at 59 years of age.   Perhaps she is right, I am pretty sore.
















Well, after all that fun, a ride on the Pierce was in order.





this is what Dallas got last night.


----------



## Miq (Oct 21, 2019)

Finally saw some clouds here tonight.  Made the sunset a lot more interesting than the past few cloudless weeks.






41 New World


----------



## mrg (Oct 21, 2019)

Thru some parts on a frame I found last weekend for a quick trip to the car show, dang, just noticed those ugly reflectors !


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 22, 2019)

I've been curious as to the runaway popularity of cyclocross / gravel bikes, and today threw together a completely free rendition from parts taken from roadside finds. Most of bike is a bike shop quality (given local shop label on frame) low end Taiwanese '80s road bike - "Jetter". Wheelset and 700 x 38c tires from a nice '90s Univega hybrid. Crankset and pedals from a low end 1980 Peugeot road bike. I used the Jetter since it was smaller. Took it on a rigorous maiden run in the hilly woods near my home. It performed really well for what it is, and I kind of get the concept now. Drop bars really helped with climbing. Unfortunately, while I didn't crash it in the hills, I almost did on pavement, during the "hands off" test. At the very least, I have some bent forks. Given the condition of the original rear wheel and left pedal, and chainrings, I wouldn't be surprised if the frame is bent as well.


----------



## fattyre (Oct 22, 2019)

This coal train has been sitting here for weeks.  It’s rained at least half a dozen times.  That can’t be good.


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 22, 2019)

Another ride down main street. There's a new mountain bike shop opening up.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 22, 2019)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. Very calming ride on the '64 American.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 22, 2019)

1936 Electric, C-model Schwinn, accessorized, down to 36th St. Newport; then I had to turn around and ride to CM to work wiring light control boxes.
After work, I enjoy the ride home.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 22, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> We had some big wind roar through town about 2am, I woke up to this in our neighborhood.
> 
> Our little town got slammed with some straight line winds, 85 mph +
> 
> ...



Man those trampolines take off like a kite. That's a pretty good 5 hour pile.  I say keep climbing on roofs and trees - it's those scary ladders that will hurt ya. Glad your place didn't get tore up too bad.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 22, 2019)

Finished moving the tree pile to the curb for storm pickup.  Exhausted, so I took a short ride on the 29 Westfield.   Latest tally on Sunday's storms, 11 confirmed tornadoes in North Central and Northeast Texas.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 22, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miq (Oct 22, 2019)

Worked thru sunset and went for an early night ride. 





Stopped at the Halloween Party at Palo Verde Park.  Got to see some great costumes and made some new friends.



Hung out with Pokémon and the Hulk.  6'er of Dos Equis mixed in with the candy buckets is a nice touch.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 22, 2019)

Been kinda slow lately, so made it home in time to catch Happy Hour



Steve @Velocipedist Co. took his 32 Ford on its shakedown run to meet up with us for the last round...


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 23, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Been kinda slow lately, so made it home in time to catch Happy HourView attachment 1083704
> 
> Steve @Velocipedist Co. took his 32 Ford on its shakedown run to meet up with us for the last round...
> View attachment 1083705
> ...



Oh yeah!


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 23, 2019)

The blue klunker got ridden tonight after I added a much need 3rd gear to the front set.all shifting smooth now even with the early 80s suntour ag derailleurs.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 23, 2019)

The '55 Vette, as I do everyday. I found a kids bike with some high, but not too high (kept OG cables) bars, and swapped them out, along with the white block pedals. Comfortable, but wind is more of a problem (there's room to tuck down). I had some taller bars on there over the summer, for like two days, because I didn't like the way it felt, or the fact I had to run new cables. I'll see how it goes picking up the kindergartener in the carrier this evening.


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 23, 2019)

Took the Meteor out for a short lunch ride today. I’m liking the contrast of the red wheels on it for now. At least until I get the originals cleaned up and respoked.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 23, 2019)

Sunset ride to the golf course, then around the neighborhood a few times. Took out my '61 Panther 3. Beautiful evening for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2019)

1936 Electric down to Newport, then CM for work, then back home.
It's warm enough to ride in shorts and a t-shirt both ways, 28 degree difference AM to PM.


----------



## mike j (Oct 23, 2019)

Went for a nice afternoon cruise across town, then onto the old iron mine trails, for several miles through the woods. Found the remnants of an old mine that isn't on the maps. Iron was mined extensively in this area from the early 1700's to about 1900 or so.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 23, 2019)

All the streets in town are a mess, kind of dangerous riding in the dark right now. 

Clean up sure takes a lot longer than the storm.


----------



## Miq (Oct 23, 2019)

Quick ride. 41 New World


----------



## volksboy57 (Oct 24, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> 1936 Electric down to Newport, then CM for work, then back home.
> It's warm enough to ride in shorts and a t-shirt both ways, 28 degree difference AM to PM.
> View attachment 1084087View attachment 1084088View attachment 1084089



Whoa, crazy lighting paint! Is that an original factory design, or just cool?


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 24, 2019)

Early morning ride on my '57 Deluxe Hornet. Caught the moon out with the sunrise. Beautiful morning, temperatures and ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 24, 2019)

volksboy57 said:


> Whoa, crazy lighting paint! Is that an original factory design, or just cool?



Thanks for noticing; custom bike for me, CA Certified Journeyman Electrician.
Paint done by Tom @TWBikesnstripes 
Thread: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-electric-c-model.75513/


----------



## rusty_apache (Oct 24, 2019)

Austin string band festival 



I always take the ’97 Wasp to get around the campsite. Saturday night the Barn Owls asked me to take some laps around the dance floor while they set up for the square dance so who was I to argue?


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 24, 2019)

1936 Electric to NP, back to CM. Then home this afternoon.
There was a 36 degree difference, here in FV, between AM & PM rides today.
I am thankful for the weather here where I live.





Action shot below taken at 3:33 SA River-Trail, temp. mid-90's


----------



## Miq (Oct 24, 2019)

@rusty_apache The Barn Owls are a hoot!    Looks like a fun time.  Cool Wasp!!

Philthy came over with his Cannondale tonight for a super windy night ride.  I took him on a 17 mile new route I've been dialing in.  Fun getting to ride new tracks with an old riding buddy.  


1990's Cannondale and 1941 Schwinn New World


----------



## mike j (Oct 25, 2019)

Went out on the old iron mine trails again today. Checked out parts of one that I hadn't seen before & found a new one. They are getting much easier to spot now that I know what to look for. Beauty shot of my steed, 1938 Firestone Fleetwood badged Colson w/ a 750 watt mid drive. 3 spd, Sturmey. This is literally a go anywhere bike, I can see why it was a favorite of the Repack racers.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 25, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Thanks for noticing; custom bike for me, CA Certified Journeyman Electrician.
> Paint done by Tom @TWBikesnstripes
> Thread: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-electric-c-model.75513/
> View attachment 1084247



Haha! I’ve always thought that was factory! Speaks to the quality of the job.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 25, 2019)

To the library and back. Morning wake up ride


----------



## Sven (Oct 25, 2019)

Got out on the "Copperhead" first a 10 mile ride.









Stopped by the Amish market before they pack it in for the season




GOOD RIDE


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 25, 2019)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. Took out my ,48 Western Flyer. Beautiful fall evening for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 25, 2019)

Rode the 39  at the cruise in


----------



## SKPC (Oct 25, 2019)

Rode the ol' Shelby townie today to visit one of the _"greatest generation"  _elders and close friend that still resides here in town.  Most are long gone.  This one in particular is the real deal. A tough miner with 8 of 9 lives spent deep underground, and he commands my rarely doled out respect. They don't make them like they used to ya-know?    Also to the po box that had only bills to pay.  When I visit with these heroes then look at the clueless humanity surrounding me, I can only shake my head.....  I digress....


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 25, 2019)

1938 Roadmaster Standard Model. Such a fun bike to ride. It'll lay down some rubber too!


----------



## mike j (Oct 25, 2019)

Out on the trails again, explored some new territory today, nice ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 25, 2019)

I left early again; warm temps; 1936 Electric.
Down to 33rd St. NP; then to CM for work; then back home this afternoon.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 25, 2019)

Had a scheduled off day...Woke up today and wanted to try the 100 mile challenge...1930's Westfield...
late start at 8:45 am...




The Alameda Creek trail is relatively flat and is 11 miles long out to the S.F. Bay. My goal was to ride up and back 4 times and then ride some more to get to 100...
I rode down to the starting point at the Niles Staging area...mile marker 0.




56 minutes to the end...no stopping...mile marker 11.



going back to mile marker 0 was another 55 minutes...
Decided to ride home for some lunch...30 minute break at home. 29 miles so far...
Then back on the Alameda Creek trail..









Out to the Bay again..



Another 29 miles...Went home again for a beverage break...not going to make it to 100...not even close...

Went out one last time for another quick 4 mile finish...ended up with 62 miles. 

Sunset to end the day!!




Great day for a ride!!


----------



## Sven (Oct 25, 2019)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Had a scheduled off day...Woke up today and wanted to try the 100 mile challenge...1930's Westfield...
> late start at 8:45 am...
> View attachment 1085239
> 
> ...



62 miles isnt anything to snear at ...great job!


----------



## smilingdog (Oct 25, 2019)

62 miles =99.779328 Kilometers 
you made it !! good job


----------



## Miq (Oct 25, 2019)

@Arfsaidthebee Great ride!  

Low 70s tonight here.  Second night in a row I’ve had to wear long sleeves.  Thin AZ blood.  





1941 BFG New World.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## buickmike (Oct 26, 2019)

Can that gold firebird catch the rail?


----------



## Sven (Oct 26, 2019)

I took my '79 Suburban out for a 15 miler on the the Three Notch



The colors are not as vibrant this year. The experts claim the lack of rain this year is to blame.





Good ride none the less.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 26, 2019)

1934 Greyhound, Moto-bike by Emblem. To GWC swap-meet, 15 miles round-trip.
I recently got this from my old CA riding buddy @DonChristie 
I really like several features: Greyhound badge, original paint, pins, decal frame, nickel forks, SS rain-gutter fenders, tail-light, tripple-step wheel-set, tires, big Torrington bars, jeweled grips, BC side-stand, neck, long-spring saddle, and chain-ring; the rest of it is OK too.
The chain came from Marty @cyclingday,  riding buddy for a long time.
I can feel that the chain and cogs don't smoothly mesh together; yet.
More riding necessary.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 26, 2019)

Afternoon ride on the Rail Trail. An awesome fall day to be out riding my '57 Deluxe Hornet. This is my favorite time of year.
Hammerhead


----------



## hotrod (Oct 26, 2019)

little ride around the neighborhood on the "corvette". then the wife wanted to take a ride on the electras before it got cold here.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 26, 2019)

A warm day at the track.....


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 26, 2019)

Sunset ride to the golf course and around the neighborhood. '48 Western Flyer rides very nice and is fast. Riding as much as I can before the weather sets in.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 26, 2019)

1940 Western Flyer, HD
I put Slime in the rear tube because I had some.
I haven't ridden this bike in over a week; and I missed it.
This evening I rode through neighborhoods until sunset, having a blast, carving the cul-de-sac side-walks.
Then I stopped in to the local smoke shop for a tool.


----------



## Miq (Oct 26, 2019)

Saturday night ride out to Kyrene. 



41 New World


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 27, 2019)

Midnight shakedown ride after fixing the rear wheel. It was not braking correctly. Nice smooth stop now.
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 27, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## John G04 (Oct 27, 2019)

Forgot to post yesterday so here they are. Took the 39 elgin klunker on a 15 mile ride on the ironton rail trail. Lots of abandoned cemet factories along this trail, 99 percent of the buildings are fenced off unfortunately,


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2019)

1934 Flying Cloud around the Vets Stadium Cycle Swap early this morning.
Seat and bars exchanged to make it available to let go of.





It rides good this way; so I will leave it for now.


----------



## gkeep (Oct 27, 2019)

Took a Friday night ride on the 58 American to check out some holiday decorations, warm evening in the 70s, very rare. I liked the Rustin Peece headstone.









Saturday with both our wives out of town my best buddy (for the last 48 years or so)came over to hang out while his county had their high winds fire blackout. We took out the American and teens Pierce and traded off riding them along the shoreline bike paths. Out on Bay Farm Island we ran into a holiday refugee who showed some interest in the bikes before she went back to picking through the half chewed pine cones the squirrels had left.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Drwizzletooth (Oct 27, 2019)

30+miles around Tucson


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2019)

I may have a problem, I got another bike.:eek:
Elgin Oriole frame and forks, hand-built wheels and drive-train, and saddle by Scott @rustjunkie 
Super-Stoked to have this; amazing rider; awesome frame by Murray.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 27, 2019)

Short ride today on the Shelby townie again down to the LBS..(DumondeTech lube) and PO box to mail my ballot for local elections...


----------



## MP12965 (Oct 27, 2019)

Rolled the '57 t0 meet the usual crew @ the L.B.C.C. swap.


----------



## MP12965 (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks for the ride


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 27, 2019)

Ride...Swim...Ride...1930s? Elgin 4 star...











My buddy Steve fired up from a big ride/swim/BBQ day...








Afternoon air was smoky from the local fires...Hope everyone is OK.

Still a great day for a ride!!


----------



## rcole45 (Oct 27, 2019)

Nice day for a ride at the beach. Over cast nice breeze. Fall is on its way.


----------



## MP12965 (Oct 27, 2019)

One more bonus pic from L.B.C.C. swap


----------



## Miq (Oct 27, 2019)

My wife and kids rode with me at Riverview Park today.  We went from the park to Tempe Marketplace then came back and played at the park.  Great time in some beautiful weather.








1941 New World


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 28, 2019)

WF HD to NP Pier before work, rode to CM from there; then home this after noon.
Thankful to have this rolling again; I still need to do some maintenance on it.:eek:


----------



## Jim Barnard (Oct 28, 2019)

Had a nice run this weekend on the 53 Meteor. Tried a new bike path and found an old gas station!


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 28, 2019)

Rode the red 83 schwinn today


----------



## 1motime (Oct 28, 2019)

Miq said:


> View attachment 1082169
> 
> I didn't even see the guy in the second story window when I was taking this.  Looks like he's drank a few bottles of Tequila .   Refrigerated Hotel Coronado.View attachment 1082170
> 
> @piercer_99 View attachment 1082171View attachment 1082172View attachment 1082173View attachment 1082174View attachment 1082177View attachment 1082178View attachment 1082180View attachment 1082182View attachment 1082184View attachment 1082185View attachment 1082186View attachment 1082187View attachment 1082188



That New World gets around!  Ever think about mounting an Odometer?


----------



## mrg (Oct 28, 2019)

Damm! Summer must be over, rode a 77 Spitfire over to the last Monday nite car show of the of the season ☹️


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2019)

Same bike, same route to NP pier, then CM for work.
After work, I rode to Tio Flacos for taco Tuesday, then home.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 29, 2019)

Just slapped this old thing together and went for a very short ride, like 20 feet.

Still needs some attention before a real ride.

1918 Pierce Motorbike


----------



## Miq (Oct 29, 2019)

@piercer_99 Great to see the motorbike mostly together!

Cool temps tonight on the canal. Crescent moon set quickly.  It was really easy to see the dark side of the moon tonight.  Even in this pic:








Finally got a decent pic of one of the Black Crowned Night Herons that fish after sunset along the banks of the canal.  Creeping along the steep edge.  Little dinosaur.



They are fierce fishermen and they can move their heads really fast despite looking like they don't have a neck.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 30, 2019)

My wife wrecked hard over the weekend, and broke her collar bone. Needs surgical remediation- appointment with orthopedic surgeon later today. It was a nice ride until then, and we appreciated the kindness of strangers in getting her off the trail and to medical help while I trailered the kids back home. No pics.

Otherwise, it’s been my usual trips to store, and picking up my kid from school.


----------



## Bearclaw (Oct 30, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> My wife wrecked hard over the weekend, and broke her collar bone. Needs surgical remediation- appointment with orthopedic surgeon later today. It was a nice ride until then, and we appreciated the kindness of strangers in getting her off the trail and to medical help while I trailered the kids back home. No pics.
> 
> Otherwise, it’s been my usual trips to store, and picking up my kid from school.
> View attachment 1087904



Best wishes on a speedy recovery...


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 30, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> My wife wrecked hard over the weekend, and broke her collar bone. Needs surgical remediation- appointment with orthopedic surgeon later today. It was a nice ride until then, and we appreciated the kindness of strangers in getting her off the trail and to medical help while I trailered the kids back home. No pics.
> 
> Otherwise, it’s been my usual trips to store, and picking up my kid from school.
> View attachment 1087904



Prayers and thoughts for your family, hope she gets better soon. Rain and Dr.’s appointments here so no real riding for me.
Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (Oct 30, 2019)

@Blackbomber Sorry to hear about the accident.  Collar bone injuries are pretty painful from what I've seen.  I hope she has a quick recovery.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 30, 2019)

Bearclaw said:


> Best wishes on a speedy recovery...





Hammerhead said:


> Prayers and thoughts for your family, hope she gets better soon. Rain and Dr.’s appointments here so no real riding for me.
> Hammerhead





Miq said:


> @Blackbomber Sorry to hear about the accident.  Collar bone injuries are pretty painful from what I've seen.  I hope she has a quick recovery.




 Thanks so much. In spite of her walking around with a completely separated clavicle (sling helps immensely), and having "tenting" (medical term) where the bone on the neck side pokes up against the skin from the inside (which seems to cause most of the pain), this hasn't slowed her down very much. She works from home (as do I), and has learned to type with both hands, the left one poking out of the sling. We will know more about recovery after meeting with the surgeon this afternoon, but anecdotally, we hear it takes two months in the sling regardless, and the requisite physical therapy thereafter. 

I feel bad about it. Even though she chose to push herself beyond exhaustion, I let her do it. She ended up hitting a fence post at something over 10mph, and landed right on her shoulder. I witnessed it, and so did our four year old who was in the trailer behind her. Freak thing, but it was a tricky section of trail - even without making your bike twice as long, and adding 80lbs of tethered weight. I was going to move the trailer over to my bike once we got to the meetup point with the group we were with. I should have just done it when I realized she was fatigued. We've both learned a lesson, and look forward to a better season in the spring.


----------



## Sven (Oct 30, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> My wife wrecked hard over the weekend, and broke her collar bone. Needs surgical remediation- appointment with orthopedic surgeon later today. It was a nice ride until then, and we appreciated the kindness of strangers in getting her off the trail and to medical help while I trailered the kids back home. No pics.
> 
> Otherwise, it’s been my usual trips to store, and picking up my kid from school.
> View attachment 1087904



Thoughts and prayers for your wife brother.


----------



## Sven (Oct 30, 2019)

Took the '59 Flightliner out for a 15 mile spin





A friendly greeting from the goat



The colors almost match



Good Ride Today


----------



## tryder (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 30, 2019)

Rode around the yard for a while,on my '57 Deluxe Hornet. Was waiting for the Vet to call, so we could go pick up my little man. He had a lump removed from his eyelid. He's doing great . The rain held off for a few hours today.
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 30, 2019)

Wet and cold, a nice wind chill of 28f out.

The Pierce Motorbike needs a lot of fine tuning,  a lot.

However,  I rode it a quarter mile.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 30, 2019)

It was a little later today when I left, so 50th St. NP was my turn-around.
I was warned by my cohort that it would be windy, but I want to ride regardless.
Happy to ride! 1940 Western Flyer, HD, with carrier bag catching wind.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 30, 2019)

Took a ride through Santa Rosa, went by the fire station talking to some firemen who were fighting the fires up north. It goes without saying we always appreciate our first responders! It’s nothing new, this is who we are and always will be.


----------



## Miq (Oct 30, 2019)

Windy and cold tonight.  Nice having the entire path to myself.







41 New World


----------



## mrg (Oct 30, 2019)

It was a Crazy day to ride with 50 mph winds and Halloween decorations flying buy!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 31, 2019)

Rode the 1933 Colson Flyer around the hood on the Halloween.   Unseasonably cold here so heading to the desert for some riding around Zion/Gooseberry on the MTB's with friends, then will continue on south to a very hot & hellish place...Cali. My best for those affected by the fires. Be safe.













Then down to Main for some fun. Dogs everywhere!....dogs rule.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween.
This year, I went to the neighborhood where I grew up, and was the paper-boy throwing the "Free" HB Independent.
It was before 6 AM, when I saw a newspaper laying in the driveway, close to the sidewalk, so I picked it up and threw it towards the porch.
That was fun; I'm gonna do that again, I thought.
The next house, I threw it much harder, missed, but nailed the down spout of the rain gutter. It clanged pretty loud, making me laugh out loud.
I'm a goof-ball; but always having fun.
Light For All





1940 WF HD
Best Service Bike I have ever rode.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 31, 2019)

Gathering a quick dust at the asylum waiting for a rain/wind/storm last ri ghost ride...


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 31, 2019)

I rode the 1941 Schwinn DX today, and got a kick out of this delivery van.



My, how times have changed.
How come, when I was a pot smoking hippie, I had to get my weed from a guy who knew a guy, who knew a guy that lived on a boat down in the harbor, and if we hung out for about four hours, and smoked him out, we might be able to score a bag.
Now, you just whip out your IPhone, and the delivery van shows up, and let’s you sample the latest strains.
I don’t know?
Something about the mystery of scoring a bag, that I think I would miss.
Maybe not, once I took a puff of the Purple Hindu Cush Super Red Hair Frosted Flake. Lol!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 31, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> My, how times have changed.
> How come, when I was a pot smoking hippie, I had to get my weed from a guy who knew a guy, who knew a guy that lived on a boat down in the harbor, and if we hung out for about four hours, and smoked him out, we might be able to score a bag.
> Now, you just whip out your IPhone, and the delivery van shows up, and let’s you sample the latest strains.
> I don’t know?
> ...



I would have never thought that about you.....but I too, have similar stories...walking into one of these new stores is surreal....they talk as if they are selling wristwatches..
Nice bike by the way.............


----------



## Miq (Oct 31, 2019)

Quick ride before going out in the neighborhood with the kids. 






1941 New World 

spooky palm creature


----------



## mrg (Oct 31, 2019)

Took a cruise on Halloween evening on a OG special order 80 silver cruiser.


----------



## Sven (Nov 1, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I rode the 1941 Schwinn DX today, and got a kick out of this delivery van.
> View attachment 1088669
> My, how times have changed.
> How come, when I was a pot smoking hippie, I had to get my weed from a guy who knew a guy, who knew a guy that lived on a boat down in the harbor, and if we hung out for about four hours, and smoked him out, we might be able to score a bag.
> ...



We are a different generation. We did not think  of ourselves entitled. No internet to give you rapid fast results.no electronic wat to pick up chics .This . "Swipe right" to hook up...really? Get off your ass and go to meet women in person.


----------



## Sven (Nov 1, 2019)

Took the '64 out for a 22 mile journey today



Tha park crew had cleared off the trail of debris from last nights winds



Old barn


Old church as well


Great ride today


----------



## 99 bikes (Nov 1, 2019)

Braved the cold NW temps today for a hop lap around my block on my '67 Fastback.


----------



## Scott1963 (Nov 1, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> "I rode it to the Library to return a book, only to find I forgot a few overdue videos... Guess I'll have to go back."
> 
> That was deliberate and premeditated.
> I do it all the time.[emoji16]
> ...





Blackbomber said:


> Bad news is that I broke the stem on my '32 Simmons, so I won't be able to ride it in tomorrow's Tweed Ride.
> 
> Silver lining is that a local guy who _really _wanted my Bianchi swapped me this clean refurbished Dunelt, plus a little pocket money  Seems more fitting for the occasion, and I've been Brit-Curious for a while now.
> 
> ...





Blackbomber said:


> Bad news is that I broke the stem on my '32 Simmons, so I won't be able to ride it in tomorrow's Tweed Ride.
> 
> Silver lining is that a local guy who _really _wanted my Bianchi swapped me this clean refurbished Dunelt, plus a little pocket money  Seems more fitting for the occasion, and I've been Brit-Curious for a while now.
> 
> ...



That’s a beauty, we have a pair, bought new by my parents, 1970’s, they should be back on the road in the Spring.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 1, 2019)

Sunset ride to the golf course and around the neighborhood. Caught the moon and a jet also. Windy and cool but still an awesome ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Nashman (Nov 1, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Sunset ride to the golf course and around the neighborhood. Caught the moon and a jet also. Windy and cool but still an awesome ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1089097
> 
> ...



Great apehangers!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 1, 2019)

WF HD down to NP before work; back to CM up the river trail.
Loaded bag of work week clothes; glad it's Friday!


----------



## Miq (Nov 1, 2019)

Chilly dark night ride.  




41 New World


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Nov 2, 2019)

One of the last days of good weather in the Twin Cities. ‘53 Silver King. 

#crankychaincycles






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 2, 2019)

Ride around the Square in Denton.

Historic courthouse on the square, built 1896.





Monument to the confederate soldiers of Denton.




The Texas Building, at one time I had a small part of the ownership of this.





In front of the barricades at the former site of the downtown mini mall, lost to fire a couple years ago.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 2, 2019)

1936 Electric, early to the beach.
Temp was in mid 40's when I left; 70 when I got home.
About 25 miles; big smiles, great ride.
I met some other bike folk out enjoying the day.







It rained some big drops for a couple minutes.




David and I traded riding each others' bike.
He brought a red Schwinn Typhoon today; no pics.:eek:


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 2, 2019)

Afternoon ride on Winnipesaukee River Trail to to Tilton. Beautiful fall day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 2, 2019)

Rode past the gas station, the school, the church and the fire station, onto the parkway, and turned around at the highway. 



After putting air into some of my other bikes, and taking for test rides, it ended up that there was room to add this one.


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 2, 2019)

Just a local ride today. Waited for the rain ( hail !? ) to stop.
1965 Typhoon- Redux.


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 2, 2019)

this one....


















..


----------



## 1motime (Nov 3, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Afternoon ride on Winnipesaukee River Trail to to Tilton. Beautiful fall day for a ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1089445
> 
> ...



Hi  Just spending some time looking at photos.  Nice bike!  What is it?  Just has a good basic look to it.  Speaks to me somehow.  Is that the original sprocket?  Thanks


----------



## Sven (Nov 3, 2019)

Great ride today


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 3, 2019)

Not vintage but I was wearing my cyclone coaster shirt.gettin down on the specialized camber comp 29er up in the tehachapi mountains today.


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 3, 2019)

November it’s favorite time to ride.  Leaves blowing and the smell of wood stoves in the air


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 3, 2019)

1934 Flying Cloud around LB with the Cyclone Coasters.









Cliff @oddball let me ride this awesome Dayton.
Many thanks.


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 3, 2019)

20 mile circuit today. My ‘54 Leader, and my buddy’s ‘56-‘57 Phantom


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 3, 2019)

Rode The Goffstown Rail Trail today took the '61 Panther 3. Great ride for about three miles til I ran over a nail. The tube was not patchable, so had to do the walk of shame back to the car.
Hammerhead


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 3, 2019)

1motime said:


> Hi  Just spending some time looking at photos.  Nice bike!  What is it?  Just has a good basic look to it.  Speaks to me somehow.  Is that the original sprocket?  Thanks



Thank you
A '48 Western Flyer, and yes the chain ring is original to the bike.
Hammerhead


----------



## mrg (Nov 3, 2019)

Great day for a ride with the CC crew on my 35 MW Klunker build


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 3, 2019)

Rode ol' yeller to the park.


----------



## Miq (Nov 3, 2019)

Took the 41 New World on a 20 mile ride with a new loop in the middle of it this evening.  

Love these mesquite trunks






This section of the canal was pretty nice.










Ran into canal buddies Russ and Marlene on their cruisers.  They are sunset junkies too.


----------



## Tomato John (Nov 3, 2019)

Started out with this one ( first time rollin’) but was having some issues......





So I went took the 41 Dixie flyer instead with the Drop-outs on an awesome late afternoon/ evening ride through town


----------



## fattyre (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## 1motime (Nov 4, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Thank you
> A '48 Western Flyer, and yes the chain ring is original to the bike.
> Hammerhead



Thanks!  Lots of different bikes out there.  This one is just right!  Enjoy the ride!


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 4, 2019)

My Pierce Racer is closer to being 100 years old than you are.


----------



## Rollo (Nov 4, 2019)

... Took my newly acquired '57 Hornet for a quick burn around the park before the snow starts flyin' around here ...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 4, 2019)

Spun the Snyder HTB and lovely Shelby Western Flyer with the Cyclone Coasters. Sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 4, 2019)

Tooling around the new hood!


----------



## Miq (Nov 4, 2019)

Late night ride on the 41 New World.  Great temp and moonlight.


----------



## Sven (Nov 5, 2019)

Took the '79 out for a mid morning ride.



I have no clue what this wagon is for. I'll have to ask one of the Amish. It looks like the wagon used to gather children in "Babes in Toyland" or maybe an armored buggy, with no armor


Nice bright yellow tree.


Great cool ride.


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 5, 2019)

Lunch ride on the ‘36 Shelby today.


----------



## fattyre (Nov 5, 2019)

Now it’s been a month that this coal train hasn’t moved.   The local artists have really been busy.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2019)

Yesterday, I rode to work early on the HD W. Flyer.
 we worked a long day, so I got dropped off and picked up today for work.
Today after work, I was really happy to get on and ride for the beach.
Stephanie was on her way there too!
She liked the Light For All bag too !


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 5, 2019)

Those are the 3 amigos! Schwinn cycle trucks!!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 5, 2019)

41 Firestone


----------



## Miq (Nov 5, 2019)

Regular ride out to Kyrene tonight.  





1941 BF Goodrich New World Coaster


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 6, 2019)

Good Hump Day to all. AM ride on my '64 Deluxe American. A nice brisk 35 degrees this morning. Still a beautiful ride. The crow in tree and on the telephone pole were cawing back and forth.
Hammerhead


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 6, 2019)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> Those are the 3 amigos! Schwinn cycle trucks!!!
> 
> View attachment 1091163



Hello thanks for the likes! We can ride anytime whit sunny days! I use a red 55 and 39 to make the groceries and people said to me you're crazy those bikes are for the museum only!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 6, 2019)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> Hello thanks for the likes! We can ride anytime whit sunny days! I use a red 55 and 39 to make the groceries and people said to me you're crazy those bikes are for the museum only!


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 6, 2019)

Nothing fancy but my very light aluminum 700c hybrid. I’ve had it for nearly a year and the tire tread design is beginning to get light.
I’m guessing 800 ish miles or so.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 6, 2019)

Got out of work a little early,  storms are blowing in, thought that I could get a ride in before it started raining. 

I was sadly mistaken.  (Only got a little wet)

Also, what passes for the autumn colour change us happening.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 6, 2019)

...an EPIC hidden vista found today!


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 6, 2019)

Rode to the bank today. Would have went further but I am half sick and lacking motivation.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2019)

Same bike to work and home; FV to CM, through HB both ways.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Yesterday, I rode to work early on the HD W. Flyer.
> we worked a long day, so I got dropped off and picked up today for work.
> Today after work, I was really happy to get on and ride for the beach.
> Stephanie was on her way there too!
> She liked the Light For All bag too !



...and we like Stephanie!


----------



## SKPC (Nov 6, 2019)

Not classic and not today, but last weekend we rode _Gooseberry Mesa, Utah_.   Incredible technical riding but not for the timid....look it up! Stunner weather and weekend with my pals. Stayed at my close friend Pat's families' Virgin River-side pad in Rockville outside of Zion Nat'l Park. My riding buddy G always sticks his tongue out.       Cali pavement/classic bike ride tomorrow.


----------



## Miq (Nov 6, 2019)

Great looking ride @SKPC!

Took an afternoon ride to Kyrene today. Fun flying fast in the daytime on an empty afternoon path.  Daylight helps take nice pics too.  







1941 BFG Badged Schwinn New World


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 7, 2019)

Took the 34 Colson around town and around McIntosh lake trail. Lots of Prarie dogs over there. It does ok on packed gravel but wouldn't want to go too far. I prefer concrete for this bike.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 7, 2019)

My-oh-my how times have changed...…….. _*33' Colson Flyer  *_  here in the cali flats today.  Nuttin like a tanked(or untanked^^^) Colson moto...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 7, 2019)

Dark both ways today.
Watch out for cars!:eek:


----------



## Miq (Nov 7, 2019)

1941 New World


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 8, 2019)

Afternoon ride to the golf course and around the neighborhood. Sunset is getting earlier now. '56 Jaguar,nice cool temperatures for the ride though. Fall has fallen.
Hammerhead


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 8, 2019)

Short ride on my lunch break today


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 8, 2019)

Tried and True.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2019)

Finally Friday!
It was so foggy this morning in the dark, water was dripping off my helmet and bike.
Same bike, same route, early sunset here too.
Palm Trees and Power Lines.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 8, 2019)

Got out late on the Elgin tanker today on the CA coast but still got 40mi in before the sun disappeared as the planet spun on it's axis one more time.  Sweet ride as there was no-one out,  no wind and the Elgin was a joy to be back on...


----------



## Miq (Nov 9, 2019)

Nice set on the canal.  

Passed a guy on a bike who said “You’re riding a nice old bike tonight”.   That’s only the second person to notice in 11 months of riding almost everyday.   Ratty tankless diamond frame just isn’t that noticeable.  I’m ok with flying under most people‘s radar, especially since I’m catching and passing them on my 78 year old single speed.



I like when the moon looks like the sun in twilight pics.  




1941 New World


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 9, 2019)

Yesterday's afternoon/evening ride to the golf course and around the neighborhood. Cold and windy 27 degrees. Still a beautiful day for a ride on my '61 Panther 3.
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 9, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chuck S (Nov 9, 2019)

30 degrees, 22 mph wind gusts Took the Preston for a 12 mi ride. Cut the ride short cause of frozen feet. Still fun. Took the long way around to a small lake by my house.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 9, 2019)

Best time to ride ... after the California heat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 9, 2019)

36 Colson


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 9, 2019)

Rolled the genuine Chinese made A/S & Co. " Aerocycle " repop. today.
Ran into some friends.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 9, 2019)

Shelby built Hiawatha up and down the so-cal coast.  No wind.   (Edit: HATE the 78' S3C Sturmey rear hub-watch for a see-why teardown in the "Maint. Thread" soon)


----------



## 1motime (Nov 9, 2019)

MP12965 said:


> Rolled the genuine Chinese made A/S & Co. " Aerocycle " repop. today.
> Ran into some friends.View attachment 1093063View attachment 1093064View attachment 1093065View attachment 1093066View attachment 1093067View attachment 1093068View attachment 1093069View attachment 1093070View attachment 1093074



Nice Schwinn. Unusual.  It looks fairly new.  Can't find any info on it?  Limited edition?  What's the story?  Thanks!


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 9, 2019)

1motime said:


> Nice Schwinn. Unusual.  It looks fairly new.  Can't find any info on it?  Limited edition?  What's the story?  Thanks!



I got the bike on ebay a few years ago. I added a  couple things to it. You're right its very unusual and a Limited edition... didn't need it, but HAD to have it.
Not sure but l think it might be a 2004 (?)
Thanks for the comment.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 9, 2019)

Elgin Oriole custom cruiser to-and-from the car-pool garage for work; in the dark both ways.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 9, 2019)

Rode the Northern Rail Trail from Gerrish Depot to River Rd in Boscawen this afternoon. Took out my '57 Deluxe Hornet. A beautiful crisp fall day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (Nov 9, 2019)

@Hammerhead Nice icicles pic!

Cruised a new 18 mile route I’ve been putting together.  Nice temp and always deserted on a Sat night. 






1941 New World


----------



## gkeep (Nov 9, 2019)

That awkward stage between holidays...

Brisk morning ride to the farmers market.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 10, 2019)

Took my 1939 Golden Arrow on the Guy Fawkes Ride in Healdsburg yesterday.


----------



## buickmike (Nov 10, 2019)

Had 48 out last couple days. Took off S-2s+ replaced with drop centers had on 37 ( M.O. Stamped)  Then replaced front axle and took off all grease that was on discs(ND). Lubed chain but left pedal keeps locking up.  Also changed out royal chains for schwinn cords Big difference.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 10, 2019)

What kind of bike did I ride today?

The best kind, an old bike.

72f today, tomorrow at this time, should be below freezing.  Yay?

Happy birthday United States Marine Corps. 













Oops!


----------



## mike j (Nov 10, 2019)

It's gotten warmer here today & tomorrow. Took these two down to the park, been working on the yellow band on the Roadmaster. The ND triple speed needed some adjustment too. Both these bikes are fun riders. Who remembers these old phone numbers?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 10, 2019)

Since I just finished the '55 Raleigh Sports yesterday just before the Denver Tweed Ride, I felt more comfortable taking my 1919 Arch Frame Mead Ranger since it is reliable and smoooooth. Live riding it!!





The ride is hosted by RiNoVelo and this was it's 6th year. It was around 74° when everyone started showing up at 4:00pm and remained great for the rest if the night. We had about 40 people at the start of the ride.





First stop was Oskar Blues. Then we went to Cheesman Park to hang out with a case of PBR.




There was some drag racing.








Then around Denver with stops at a couple other bars before going back to the bike shop for awards and the 'Real' party.





This was Brian's (RiNoVelo) bike. Super sweet Torpado.










There were a lot of sweet rides present! Like this pair of '62 & '67 Raleigh Sports that look like it was their first ride.




I have never been to this ride before and it was an absolute blast!! I will be looking forward to it next year and hopefully get some of the Old Bikes Club to join the fun. Great bunch of people, great bikes, great weather made for an awesome way to spend a lovely evening in Colorado!! Brian at RiNoVelo was awesome and everyone had a great time.

At the end of the night (1ish this morning)my Mead was selected as "Best Bike" and got to select a piece of art! 



Definitely looking forward to next year!


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 10, 2019)

Rode the 65 stingray after I installed the Marx za-zooom motor


----------



## SKPC (Nov 10, 2019)

Great posts all.  Big day on the 37ish*"T" * serial number* >>>Shelby Flyer  >*  Carried me well.  Windless again. Perfecto!  Out to the coast, down Hwy1 where I picked up Steve who just happened to be going the same way.  Great "kid" with a good head on his shoulders far beyond his 33 years.  I imparted a bit more knowledge while riding with him. Newport back bay then up San Diego Creek to the turnaround at Laguna Canyon Road, then back in reverse to the Balboa Island Ferry across the bay, then up and down the cali coast for just under 70mi. Trouble-free except for the rear axle nuts loosening early in the ride before they finally stayed put.                               Long live long rides.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2019)

I rode the 1937 Syracuse with Veterans' Flags Flying.
Down to the beach, up to Orange, Circle City Ride, then back to the beach for "wind training"






I stopped at the rest stop for a drink, and noticed my "Davy Crocket" hat, that hides my spare tube wasn't on my rack.
I went back to the bridge I crossed, and found it there.





Great day; great ride.
54 miles.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 10, 2019)

Hey Mark.  There is a dead animal on the back of your Syracuse in case you didn't notice!


----------



## Miq (Nov 10, 2019)

@Mr. Monkeyarms Glad to see your new friends respecting the Arch Frame.  Looks like you were in good company.  @SKPC @tripple3 You guys put in some long miles lately.  Great riding!

Explored some new territory tonight. Tried to link a couple of canals together and chose a 1/2 mile of railroad tracks for part of it. Looked possible on the satellite map.  I hit the trax after dark and it was nothing but sketchy stuff in the glow of my headlight. I made it through almost the entire 1/2 mile without getting off the saddle but had to go over/through tons of weeds, metal, and rocks. The last 200 ft before hitting the canal the grade got really steep between the trax and a wall and it wasn’t possible to muscle thru it. I had to hop off and walk the bike on the trax. It felt a lot better being back on the paved canal path and the inner tubes seem fine even now. I won’t be taking that route again.










Moon behind front tire.






Cool miniature train running kids and parents around this park.






16 miles on Gramp’s 1941 BFG New World


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 11, 2019)

Remembrance day ride yesterday, out on 'Inconnu', my great war era French bike.
33 miles, fixed gear, woodrims, cork brakes.
We visited 8 war memorials in local villages, humbling.....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 11, 2019)

rode this with Tacoma's Skidkings yesterday, and took it out today for a "Salute to Veterans" ride today. It's a put together frankenbike and most of the parts are not correct. But it's fun to ride and people seem to like it. Thank You to all of you veterans for your service, and to all that served overseas, "Welcome Home!"


----------



## fattyre (Nov 11, 2019)

It officially winter beater bike season!

Now I’m thinking someone ordered this load of coal for a Christmas gift?   It’s still here, going on two months.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 11, 2019)

Been away from my bikes for a few days kayaking...good to stretch my legs riding around the hood...had too get groceries too.
















Great day for a ride!!


----------



## mike j (Nov 11, 2019)

It low 60's here today, almost 10 degrees more than predicted. Did the Columbia rail trail in north central western New Jersey, or thereabouts. Beautiful day, nice scenery. Did close to thirty miles before the battery died. The last five miles were totally pedal powered, oh the horror of it all!!! I survived, the weather is taking a downturn here for a while, nice while it lasted.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 11, 2019)

Total blessing; I'm working in Newport Beach on the harbor, and I ride my bike to work, and park it inside the restaurant. 











I went to the end of the peninsula after work for the fun of it.


----------



## Miq (Nov 11, 2019)

Happy Veteran’s Day!

@dnc1 Nice pics D!

Took the 41 on the new ride I've been scouting again.  Avoided the trax this time and found a new route through a neighborhood.  The streets wind around and there’s a small footpath leading from the corner of the street to the canal.  You really have to do some detective work to find it.  When you get to the end of the footpath there’s an unlocked gate you have to open and close behind you, as if you are going out to your pool.  I felt like such a part of their hood, using the gate in the dark.   16.7 miles of coaster fun.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks @Miq.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 12, 2019)

Sunset ride after the snow and sleet. Cold and exhilarating on my '57 Deluxe Hornet.
Hammerhead


----------



## mrg (Nov 12, 2019)

Went for a ride in the river bed and had a few Issues but I found out I can't rant about here anymore even in the lounge, ( deleted ) I guess I'll have to PM my rants directly from now on.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 12, 2019)

Out on the 1933 Colson Flyer today. I went for a longer ride to see how things held together and to see how it rode with the original wheels finally dialed in.
When I found this bike, the wheels had blown-out spokes, were badly bent and totally un-rideable.   I put a few hours into straightening up the seldom seen 45mm wide original Lobdell clinchers that were laced to an early ND hubset sans oiler or front hub markings.  Very rare wheelset.  After getting the two rims round and straight again, (not easy) I laced them up with NOS butted spokes, original nips and the original hubs with re-surfaced races and new cones. Straight and smooth running now!   This bike still needs a correct straight crank and a Colson stand but I am in no rush to do so. Really fun to ride this thing today. Around 34 miles up and down the coast and got some dirt in too!!


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 12, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Out on the 1933 Colson Flyer today. I went for a longer ride to see how things held together and to see how it rode with the original wheels finally dialed in.
> When I found this bike, the wheels were blown out bent and un-rideable.   I put a few hours into straightening up the rare 45mm wide original Lobdell clinchers that were laced to an early ND hubset sans oiler or front hub markings.  Very rare wheelset.  After getting the two rims round and straight again, (not easy) I laced them up with NOS butted spokes, original nips and the original hubs with re-surfaced races and new cones. Smooth running now!   This bike still needs a correct straight crank and a Colson stand but I am in no rush to do so. Really fun to ride this thing today. Around 34 miles up and down the coast and got some dirt in too!!
> View attachment 1095161
> View attachment 1095162
> ...



that bike is sweet.

I have been wondering for some time, just how tall are you Pete?


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 12, 2019)

To and from work in Newport Beach, in the dark both ways.
Ten hour work-day; Taco Tuesday on the way home.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 12, 2019)

@piercer_99   Thank you kindly sir Piercer...I am 6'-4" 190lbs. .  And Pierce-yes a sweet ride and it is single speed!  I was thinking about your single-ringers (and @dnc1 ) while riding this one today.   Loved it!      The long 3/4 " L-7 seat-post I had to make custom because of my height. The original one I do have is about 4" tall.  (Edit: I was thinking while riding that dnc1 if anyone would enjoy riding this old 26" machine as it is so different than his older 1-spd rigids.  An American fat bike would be fun for him me thinks.  Does anyone else here(while riding) think about a specific Caber who would love to own or ride the bike you are on?  I think about it all the time..


----------



## Miq (Nov 12, 2019)

@SKPC The Colson Flyer is very cool.  That front hub is really interesting looking and the Lobdell wheels have a lot of character.  

Took Gramp's 41 out to Kyrene.  Came home under a full moon.


----------



## fattyre (Nov 13, 2019)

@tripple3 

Time for tire rotation??!  Thats awesome!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 13, 2019)

Huffy and Harley:


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2019)

fattyre said:


> Time for tire rotation??! Thats awesome!



It looks that way.
It wasn't that long ago I put these new (2nd set) on; at least a few hundred miles.
I rode it to and from work today, in the dark both ways; so I didn't take any pics.
Here's one I didn't post Monday.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 13, 2019)

I really need to replace the streched chain, it lashes and groans.  Certainly cannot be good for the chain wheel and sprocket.  At any given position on the chain wheel, 2 links will sit properly, then they start climbing up the leading edge of the next tooth and by the half way point of the wheel they are over the tooth.

Well, have to swap the rear tire, so I will replace the chain then also.  Supposed to warm up to the 50s again tomorrow, maybe if I get out of work early I can do it.

ca. 1918 Pierce

I might could get used to the reflective tape on the tire, it sure is shiny in the low light.


----------



## West is the Best (Nov 13, 2019)

I went to the Anza Borrego State Desert Park and checked out some of the crazy metal sculptures out there on my 2015 Surly Pugsley fat bike.

The Surly Pugsely is destined to be a classic. It was the 1st mass produced expedition fat bike.

This bike will take you  places that was once unimaginable for riding a bicycle.


----------



## Miq (Nov 13, 2019)

@piercer_99 good to see the new saddle and tire rolling down the road.

@West is the Best That park looks really sweet!

Afternoon ride on the new route.  Glad to have some daylight this time.    My bike was running smooth today with a working transfer spring in the rear hub and new nuts on the front hub.  




Roadrunner ran across the path and the dry canal in font of me.  Mee-Meep Zip Dang!!




Thinking of @DonChristie whenever I ride by this. 




Here’s the nasty trax I tried to ride up the other night.  Looks so unassuming in the daylight.  That’s how I got lulled into it's grip last time... 




These are some of the “shortcuts” I’ve found that take me through quiet residential back streets...






...back to the canal, that takes me to the other canal, that takes me home.  16 miles on my 1941 Schwinn New World Coaster.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2019)

Same bike to same job in Newport Beach, with a later start so I rode to the end of the peninsula before work; then around Lido Island, and then home early.











Above pic for Marty @cyclingday and other fans.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 14, 2019)

I really enjoy this bicycle. It is so much fun to ride. 













Followed by a nice cold beer,  the only type of beer I drink.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 14, 2019)

Up and down the cali coast today for 35m.  I ran into two Cartel members Ron and Marty who were also out riding so I stopped and visited for quite some time. We could talk for hours but had to eventually move on.  Another fine day here on earth.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 14, 2019)

I rode my bike to work tonight.


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 14, 2019)

Short ride during lunch today. 1936 Shelby again. With its brother waiting for a brake cable in the background


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2019)

West is the Best said:


> I went to the Anza Borrego State Desert Park and checked out some of the crazy metal sculptures out there on my 2015 Surly Pugsley fat bike.
> 
> The Surly Pugsely is destined to be a classic. It was the 1st mass produced expedition fat bike.
> 
> ...




Nice!
I used to do a lot of riding out in ABDSP.
My ride back then, was a Hannebrink Extreme Terrain.
Another bicycle design, destined to become a classic.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2019)

Today’s ride was the 1918 Excelsior Cycle Company, Auto-Bike.


----------



## Miq (Nov 14, 2019)

Nice earth based photos of the crew @SKPC.  

@cyclingday Another cool bike today.    Kites and contrails.  

Night ride to Kyrene.  Great temperature in shorts and a long sleeve T.  Bike was quiet and fast.




Moonrise



1941 New World


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 15, 2019)

Sunset ride to the golf course and around the neighborhood. '48 Western Flyer.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 15, 2019)

Later start time so I rode to the new HB Power plant, then to the end of the Newport Peninsula.
Then I rode to work on Lido Island; waiting for the boss, I made it around almost twice.













Long work-week with some O.T.
Thank God it's Friday!


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 15, 2019)

Tried and True 
ca. 1918 Pierce Motor Bike


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 15, 2019)

jacob9795 said:


> I rode my bike to work tonight.
> 
> View attachment 1096188



that is a sweet 49


----------



## SKPC (Nov 15, 2019)

How's that new chain treating the *>>> Pierce Moto-bike > *Piercer?   Today I picked the heavily modified mid-1930's _Shelby Flyer_ roadster to go long. I had a late start but got back before the light went.   15.5mph ave.  When my bike runs issue free, my mind clears and the riding takes over. Truth comes into this world with two faces.
A very spirited pace and no-one out.  Another fine day in the cali flats..
Newport Dunes-back bay...



Upper Newport Back Bay.



The dead end turnaround at 28mi.  Laguna Canyon Road and San Diego Creek.. _ Where did everbody go?_



The madness overhead and out of sight...



Home at last...


----------



## Miq (Nov 15, 2019)

@piercer_99 You’re going to need some lights for that bike soon.    

@tripple3 I like that you can ride while you wait for your boss.  Good use of time.  

End of sunset start on my new 16 mi route.  Nice cool night again.  








1941 BFG New World


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 15, 2019)

@SKPC  "How's that new chain treating the *>>> Pierce Moto-bike > *Piercer? " It is a night and day difference. Smooth, quiet and well, perfection.

@Miq "You’re going to need some lights for that bike soon. " Without a doubt. I need to get in touch with this guy in Arizona who makes some bomb a$$ lights. It is a bit scary out on the road at night on this dark machine. However with the new (1930) chain in it, it is smooth and quick.










If I could find something like this to convert, that would be sick.


----------



## Miq (Nov 15, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> @Miq "You’re going to need some lights for that bike soon. " Without a doubt. I need to get in touch with this guy in Arizona who makes some bomb a$$ lights.




Never heard of 'em.


----------



## mrg (Nov 15, 2019)

Got to love it!, except I hate cold water!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 16, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 16, 2019)

Rode the Northern Rail Trail from Enfield to Canaan. Took out the '61 Deluxe Hornet. Winter is just about here. Still a beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 16, 2019)

Happy Saturday!
1939 DELMAR to CM to pick up my check, then down to HB, Bolsa Chica, then to the bank; about 26 miles.
The bike is a little small for me, but rides great!


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Nov 16, 2019)

Rode the Elgin tanker today with some old buddies. Really fun ride up San Diego creek and back. About 44mi. Zero wind and perfect temps..cali.



California boat ride...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 16, 2019)

I swapped on some parts to love the Aero King even more; rode it around the neighborhood a bit.
B.C. Jiffy side stand, McCaskey bars (from Jason @birdzgarage ), and Persons Long Spring saddle I scored at the Pike from Marty @cyclingday  
NFS; bike buddys all in line for this bike....


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 16, 2019)

1980, Clean and simple.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 16, 2019)

Finally got in a good test ride on this '55 Raleigh Deluxe Sports I've been fiddling with. Rides great and the Kenda tires are smoother than I anticipated. Even at the max 55psi. 






Must have been something in the water from the flood a few years ago. The bugs are HUGE!:eek:



Dragonfly has bicycle fork legs, gas tank body and wings made from rear sprockets.



And the Ladybug has kickstand legs.




Then ran into a Pop-Up store if great socks at the Longmont Downtown Development Assn.



Could have spent a bundle but many were too small. Found a couple though.




Mid 60's this afternoon was perfect for a good test ride. And new socks.


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 16, 2019)

Happy Saturday night ya'll.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 17, 2019)

It's not a lot,  but the 14 less pounds that this bike weighs in at is a significant difference in riding uphill versus the Motor bike. 

Going to need gloves with a wind chill in the 30's.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 17, 2019)

Morning Light ride on Elgin Oriole.









...and hugs from my other mom in FV.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 17, 2019)

Morning ride out to Quarry Lakes on the Klinedinst Special...






















Great day for a ride!!


----------



## SKPC (Nov 17, 2019)

38 on the 33 Colson Flyer moto.    It is running dead quiet now.   Except for the shaved rear kevlar-bead tire on the pavement.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 17, 2019)

1934 Greyhound about 20 miles. To church, the beach, Mom's in HB, then headed home.
I was rolling down the small hill of the flood control canal near home, when I saw the front tube poke out and start thumping.
I was on the brake when it sounded like a gun-shot.
No catastrophe; safely stopped before the whole tire un-seated.
Down at the beach, I met Roger, @Cory and @mrg for the ride through HB.
Another beautiful day for a ride; exceptionally warm at the beach today.


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 17, 2019)

My Sunday regular ride was cut short today. Buddy’s rear tire went flat about 4 miles into it. So I pedaled back to his house to grab the truck to go pick him up. First fired for the ’36 Shelby On the riverbed trail. Was a nice ride for the short time. Gonna ride it again next Sunday


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Nov 17, 2019)

mike j said:


> Went out on the old iron mine trails again today. Checked out parts of one that I hadn't seen before & found a new one. They are getting much easier to spot now that I know what to look for. Beauty shot of my steed, 1938 Firestone Fleetwood badged Colson w/ a 750 watt mid drive. 3 spd, Sturmey. This is literally a go anywhere bike, I can see why it was a favorite of the Repack racers.
> 
> View attachment 1084762
> 
> ...



That is very intriguing, in a good way! Very nice.


----------



## mrg (Nov 17, 2019)

Real nice day for a ride with the boys in HB, alot of things going on and almost 90 on the sand but the water's 60 ( I don't know why 60 didn't use to seem cold but I hate it now!!) so stayed on the bike, didn't even think about taking many pics!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Nov 17, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> 1934 Greyhound about 20 miles. To church, the beach, Mom's in HB, then headed home.
> I was rolling down the small hill of the flood control canal near home, when I saw the front tube poke out and start thumping.
> I was on the brake when it sounded like a gun-shot.
> No catastrophe; safely stopped before the whole tire un-seated.
> ...



I like this one Mark... I am going to have to hook up with you guys one weekend. I'm 2 miles from the pier up Beach Blvd. Looks like a nice day for a ride.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 17, 2019)

It was a beautiful day to be out on the bike.
91 degrees on November 17th!
Is that crazy or what?


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 17, 2019)

Mid 50's temps.  Added a little something to the top bar.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2019)

Just Jeff said:


> My Sunday regular ride was cut short today. Buddy’s rear tire went flat about 4 miles into it. So I pedaled back to his house to grab the truck to go pick him up. First fired for the ’36 Shelby On the riverbed trail. Was a nice ride for the short time. Gonna ride it again next SundayView attachment 1097687



Really diggin the paint on this Shelby! Is that orig? Love the fender details


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2019)

Rolled the custom Colson around town to a few local breweries this Saturday evening, then to B-day lunch today.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 18, 2019)

Was out on my '55 Raleigh Deluxe Sports yesterday for the Old Bikes Club Bluz Cruz yesterday. Temps in the mid 60's mad for a beautiful day of bicycle fun!!


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 18, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Really diggin the paint on this Shelby! Is that orig? Love the fender details




Doubtful that is original paint. It’s most likely a really old paint job that someone really took some time on. Kinda hot rod. When I saw it for sale here on the CABE I knew I had to have it! And I love it just the way it is


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 18, 2019)

Awesome bday night ride this weekend!  Elgin Robin.


----------



## Miq (Nov 18, 2019)

So many B-days this weekend!  Glad you guys gifted yourselves with rides on your cool bikes.  Hard to beat that.

Went for a long ride late yesterday afternoon.   Caught the sunset from new spots.







The Kyrene Canal I follow for a while on this ride is tiny compared to the other canals I’m usually on.  The canal is on the left side of this pic and is no wider than the path my bike is on.  It’s a mini-canal but there is still a nice multi-use path next to it for miles and miles...  






17 miles on my 1941 New World


----------



## whizzer kid (Nov 18, 2019)

Ride this , 1950 Colson loop tail klunker 
And the old cycle truck


----------



## mazdaflyer (Nov 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 18, 2019)

Nothing like riding a heavy bike in the morning to get the old cardio kick started!


----------



## fattyre (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Nashman (Nov 18, 2019)

I know this is getting "old" ( me and the same bike) but we had a heat wave ( about 40 degrees F) on Saturday, so I took the Rolly out for quick spin. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Nashman (Nov 18, 2019)

whizzer kid said:


> Ride this , 1950 Colson loop tail klunker
> And the old cycle truck
> 
> View attachment 1097946
> ...



Orange tires look KILLER on the C/T.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 18, 2019)

mazdaflyer said:


> View attachment 1097955
> View attachment 1097956
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice green ball ends!!


----------



## SKPC (Nov 18, 2019)

One more spin...on the _*Shelby Flyer.*_    We are all spinning around man!  The planet Earth today spun again, albeit a tad slower.   We will continue to spin and we can't' stop it and why would we?   This spinning around and around has purpose and will provide the truth.  It comes into this world with two faces. Another great ride in hand. 40mi. The Shelby is smooth, stiff and quick.  It begs to be stood up on so I did! Life is short.






Where is everyone?


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 18, 2019)

I probably should have painted this,  as was my original intention, before I decided to get it on the road because of the cold.  Now I am really liking how it looks.

The Christmas lights have started in the neighborhood already. 





Put a set of lights on the motor bike,  and night riding is safer.






Also received my new set of Thompson ball end grips tonight, while the original ball grip that was on it was cool, every time I pulled on it riding it came off in my hand, not really safe at all.  These are very snug and a big improvement.   I also cleaned up the handle bar as good as it would get, even some of the nickle shows now.   Worked on polishing some of the frame last night, made a set of Pierce frame stickers and put them where they would have been when it was new, distressed them and they look right at home.




Still need to work on buffing the mudguards out and getting them polished up. Worked on the fork yesterday also, knocked off as much rust as possible and polished the remaining nickle there, they look a lot better in the daylight.

 Come spring it will be a tough decision about painting this machine.












Also, like the Racer, this is fast, really fast.


----------



## Miq (Nov 18, 2019)

@Nashman Your bike looks at home in the snow. 

@piercer_99 Your leather saddle is shining!   








Nice night on the canal.  1941 New World


----------



## Nashman (Nov 19, 2019)

Nashman said:


> Orange tires look KILLER on the C/T.



…..Now I remember we talked about the tires to go on this project.  NICE...….....


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 19, 2019)

Quick ride before work on the Pierce Motorbike


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2019)

Both yesterday and today, to and from work, WF HD
It is supposed to rain today soon, but no rain-drops on me.


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 19, 2019)

Just a short ride for lunch today. On the ‘53 Meteor with her new shoes. Really loving the green rims on it. But fear not, the original wheels are safe in my storage. Just wanted to change it up a litttle


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 19, 2019)

Squeezing in a few last salty rides before this one gets mothballed for the winter...


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 20, 2019)

Went for a nice long ride on the 34 Colson with the new rack that @CURTIS L LINDGREN picked up at a swap and sent to me. Thanks Curt!    Passed by this memorial.  Sad that this 21 year old trooper lost his life. Dude that hit him was on meth and got life in prison. https://denver-cbslocal-com.cdn.amp...thyfault-colorado-state-patrol-trooper-death/.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 20, 2019)

It rained on me both ways to work today.
Same bike, goes anywhere, rain and shine.









I love this Light For All bag, on this 1940 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty service bike.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 20, 2019)

Rain ride.  
Pierce Motor Bike 

For some reason I really like this bike.


----------



## Miq (Nov 20, 2019)

Between rain ride.





1941 New World


----------



## fattyre (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 21, 2019)

Am ride on my '61 Panther 3, 27 degrees bbbbrrrr. Awesome ride though.
Hammerhead


----------



## crazyhawk (Nov 21, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Went for a nice long ride on the 34 Colson with the new rack that @CURTIS L LINDGREN picked up at a swap and sent to me. Thanks Curt!    Passed by this memorial.  Sad that this 21 year old trooper lost his life. Dude that hit him was on meth and got life in prison. https://denver-cbslocal-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/denver.cbslocal.com/2019/05/23/taylor-thyfault-colorado-state-patrol-trooper-death/amp/?usqp=mq331AQOKAGYAfuC__C-0u_21QE=&amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1#referrer=https://www.google.com&ampshare=https://denver.cbslocal.com/2019/05/23/taylor-thyfault-colorado-state-patrol-trooper-death/.
> 
> View attachment 1098898
> 
> ...



I love that gnarly old tree!


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 21, 2019)

crazyhawk said:


> I love that gnarly old tree!



We should keep this big tree thread alive! https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/b...t-your-findings-from-your-rides.108578/page-5


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 21, 2019)

Rare middle of the day ride, I have been working everyday for the last 3 weeks and decided to leave early today.   

The color of the bike is nice in daylight,  albeit overcast and ready to rain.


----------



## 5760rj (Nov 21, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> Finished this Snyder Motobike bike up late yesterday. I got the frame from a friend, badly cratered headtube, primered. Popped the cups out and the tube was still good, so cleaned and polished the frame with steel wool, flitz, finished with wax. Assembled from orphan parts around the shop, recovered the seat, headbadge screws are broken off in the headtube, so I slapped a badge I made onto it with some 3m tape. Rims from Dan, stainless double-butted spokes, 1930s ND D with resurfaced discs and new bearings, NOS Atom aluminum front hub, Columbia Superb tires, NOS stainless fenders, grips from rideahiggins. Just took it a few blocks to Troy Donuts for a snack. Rides great, but brake was squealing like Mike's tires at 5pm on a Friday.
> Gave it a few hard brakes and now it's nice and quiet, stops on a dime
> 
> View attachment 575337
> ...



besides donuts they have hamburgers as well, great place to stop and indulge, but you'll find yourself riding longer because of it.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ride in....




Ride home.



A LOT more cars on the road in the afternoon.
So I Ride like I'm invisible.
Once in awhile, a driver will see me on my bike, but it's pretty rare.
Be safe; and Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Miq (Nov 21, 2019)

@piercer_99 I really want to look at, touch, and ride this bike.    I'm suffering from bike envy...



The frame looks delicious. I love overcast flat light pics.


----------



## JimRoy (Nov 21, 2019)

This bike doesn’t ride like most 1920s bikes I’ve ridden.  It’s surprisingly agile and easy to ride.  JimRoy


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 21, 2019)

Out for a spin on the 36 Schwinn ,testing the 1935-6 Stewart Warner "Bike Speedometer "..Works great! Awesome day ,gloomy, cool,....and refreshing. Yes its a 36 tall frame with 40 fenders..like the looks ..


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 21, 2019)

Miq said:


> @piercer_99 I really want to look at, touch, and ride this bike.    I'm suffering from bike envy...
> View attachment 1099384
> The frame looks delicious. I love overcast flat light pics.



@Miq the photos don't even do it justice, it is an enchanting machine to look at.  (in my humble opinion at least)

Anytime you are in the area, you are more than welcome to ride it, and that is a very rare offer from me.


Pierce


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 21, 2019)

JimRoy said:


> This bike doesn’t ride like most 1920s bikes I’ve ridden.  It’s surprisingly agile and easy to ride.  JimRoy
> View attachment 1099386



dang it @JimRoy, that bicycle is beautiful.  So very beautiful.

You did such a great job on it.


----------



## Miq (Nov 21, 2019)

@JimRoy That bike looks quick!  I bet it’s a blast.

@SKIDKINGSVBC More great flat light photos!!

@piercer_99 Thanks!  I’m looking forward to it.

Puddle jumping sunset ride on the canal tonight.  It just finished raining and there were very few people out.  After it got dark I was completely alone.   Got to exercise my mudguards to full effect.









Kyrene was steaming so much in the cold and damp air that you could barely see her stacks.  Made her own clouds...






1941 BFG New World


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 22, 2019)

‘69 - ‘72 Dutch built (Gazelle) Raleigh Grand Prix. I did rotate the bars downward prior to take-off. Maiden voyage to my volunteer job at my daughter’s school


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 22, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Am ride on my '61 Panther 3, 27 degrees bbbbrrrr. Awesome ride though.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1099153



Great shot!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 22, 2019)

Short ride on the way home yesterday. Northern Rail Trail around the Garrish depot. '61 Panther 3, crappy weather with freezing rain here today.
Hammerhead


----------



## hm. (Nov 22, 2019)

For the one week anniversary of last weeks trash find I took the freshly rebuilt 61 Schwinn out to the Whittier greenway trail for its first ride since being saved from the trash. 5 trouble free miles to the start of the trail for the first pic.



Crossing the bridge at about the halfway point I noticed the restoration of the old car wash at five points is finished and open.



And down to where I started my ride at the end of the greenway trail at Mills Ave. Cool thing is they have finished the parking lot and started the next section of bike path heading east.



It didnt take long to master the art of the blue band bendix 2 speed kickback hub.  Suprisingly it works really good and now I can see why some like them.
Not too many pics this time but it was a nice smooth ride back and fourth on the trail. 10 miles total for today on this middleweight.


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 22, 2019)

Made a few changes to the ‘36 Shelby Cadillac and took a quick spin during my lunch break today.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 22, 2019)

The merc


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2019)

1940 WF  HD to work this morning in the dark.
I got off a little early, so I rode down to the beach after work, then into the west wind to the Power plant.


----------



## fattyre (Nov 22, 2019)

A beautiful Friday here in Chicagoland.  Rain washed all the salt away so the nice bikes can play for a little  while longer.   ...Same coal train just parked.  I’d say more than half of the cars are now taged.


----------



## Miq (Nov 22, 2019)

Chilly and wet again today. Caught the end of some good light.







If you’re not familiar, this is a mobile propane heated Chile roasting machine.  Roasted Chiles = Yum. 








Liking these giant puddle sunset pics.  My toes were a little cold for the rest of the ride. 



1941 New World


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 22, 2019)

Night rider Westfield


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 22, 2019)

Not much riding today. Rotated the stock, and queued up the Hornet for the wkd.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 23, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Night rider Westfield
> View attachment 1100058





How did it feel to get back on the Westfield?


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 23, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> How did it feel to get back on the Westfield?



it is seemingly a slower rider, although only a pound more than the Motor Bike.
Both Pierce's and the Westfield have the same gearing, it just seems more sluggish on the Westfield to get it going.

More of a cruiser, than a speedster like the Motor Bike, the Racer however is just fast from the start.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 23, 2019)

Rode the Winnipesaukee River Trail on my '48 Western Flyer this afternoon. Looks a lot different with no leaves on the trees. Beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 23, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful day for a ride.
I left on Velvet deLuxe at sunrise.
I met some other bike enthusiasts enjoying the day as well.
It's better than pics can show.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 23, 2019)

Took the 41 Monark and 46 Rollfast for a spin to grab lunch. Both are listed in the For Sale section if interested...









						Sold - Tall frame men's Rollfast | Archive (sold)
					

Been riding this for a while...but we're overbooked and its time to make room. 1946 Rollfast tall frame (20"), tho basically a prewar frame. Comes upgraded with rarely seen aluminum fenders and period Rollfast stem. Completely serviced throughout and rides as is, but could use a new set of tires...




					thecabe.com
				












						Sold - 1941 Ladies Monark | Archive (sold)
					

Ladies deluxe 1941 Monark equipped with DEEP fenders and AWESOME butterfly center stand. Completely serviced with newish tires and new grips. Rides very nice, just too many in the stable. Asking $475 local at this time. Thanks, Mike  SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!!




					thecabe.com
				




Ya snooze...Ya lose! Ladies Monark is gone!


----------



## Lordsoflolo (Nov 23, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> ...


----------



## ballooney (Nov 23, 2019)

Finally broke away from house projects and was able to get my son to go for a breakfast ride this morning...been too long.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miq (Nov 23, 2019)

Took a long afternoon/evening ride today.  Connected 3 canals for a 22 mile lollipop route through Gilbert, AZ.




@Sven 







Got to catch some good light from a new canal. 




There’s a lot of my favorite things in this shot.  Sunset, train trax, canal, Gramp’s bike...  











1941 New World


----------



## friendofthedevil (Nov 23, 2019)

Beautiful day for a late afternoon ride. 27 miles on the '34 Ranger. First along the inter coastal waterway... 















Circus Bridge...









then the Legacy Trail...


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 24, 2019)

A little meandering on this too-big for me Peugeot, before it goes off to its new home.


----------



## hatz4katz (Nov 24, 2019)

Rode my Specialized Diverge gravel bike.  I know, not vintage, but still lots of fun.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 24, 2019)

Beautiful sunny breezy day with a 70F temp. Took my newly acquired 1973 Kool Lemon Continental in her first official 11 mile ride on the bike trail. 








After all the work I did and putting on a new set of Kenda whitewalls she rolls like brand new.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 24, 2019)

First ride of the day on the Racer












Second ride on the Motor Bike




Waiting for later


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 24, 2019)

Looking for Rods, Guard and Rack for this late 30s Mercury 
Thanks much appreciated and Enjoy the Ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
This morning I rode the Aero King all around the cycle swap; I don't get off it much.



When I got home, I needed a fast trip to the end of Balboa, so Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar is solid, ready, and fast; and it has a silly horn.





On the way home, I got a text from Sweetie to meet her for Tacos; WooHoo!




Later, today I put together the new tires and tubes, on the freshly trued wheels, and took out 1934 Greyhound, by Emblem. It keeps getting better.


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 24, 2019)

To the park with the kiddo again. Looks like lots of other kids took advantage of today's nice weather.


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 24, 2019)

Rolling the L.B.C.C. swap with the usual suspects, then a finale portrait back home.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 24, 2019)

Klunkin up the coast


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 24, 2019)

Third ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 24, 2019)

Last ride of the night, 1929 Westfield. 





















The high pressure tire gang.

Left to right. 
1918 Pierce Motor Bike 
1920 Pierce Amateur Sprint Racer 
1929 Westfield GJ1


----------



## Miq (Nov 24, 2019)

@piercer_99 The eldest Motorbike is so tough with it’s black rim/tires and rear wheel kickstand.   

Night ride w Philthy in Tempe mixing it up with the Ironman AZ racers.

Planes Trains and Triathletes


 

Bike Corral 



Big event.  Fun ride.


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 24, 2019)

Another late night ride down main street and back.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 25, 2019)

Miq said:


> @piercer_99 The eldest Motorbike is so tough with it’s black rim/tires and rear wheel kickstand.
> 
> Night ride w Philthy in Tempe mixing it up with the Ironman AZ racers.
> 
> ...



@Miq are you going to get in on that Ironman with the New World?


----------



## Miq (Nov 25, 2019)

I don't want to shame anyone like that.  There were some worried looks when I rolled up on my 36 lb lightweight.  "Secret weapon" I heard whispered a few times...

Some likened it to the 6 million dollar man.  It's from the 1940's but it's been rebuilt.  *Bigger, faster, stronger*...


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 25, 2019)

I took the kids for a spin around the block a few times.


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 25, 2019)

Had to pick up something across town. Took the hybrid. Shortcut through the woods on the return trip. It was a little white knuckle on a rocky, leaf covered descent, but the IRC grip glides surprised me.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2019)

Did the 40+ mile OC Beach ride; morning Light on a new favorite Curvey Cruiser 1938 Oriole, Murray built.
Amazing response to "seat post steering"; rebuilt new wheels, tires, and chain.
Super comfortable "McCaskey Bars", and Elgin stamped restored @rustjunkie saddle, just to point out the high-lights.
I literally fell in love....

















This is where I fell; hit the wall at the planter overcompensating for a pedestrian walking on the sidewalk.
I got up, banged my wheel backwards on the light pole, until it looked better and turned normally, and rode home, less than 2 miles.
Super-fortunate, totally blessed.
The bike can be fixed to good-as-new.
Before and after below:


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 25, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Did the 40+ mile OC Beach ride; morning Light on a new favorite Curvey Cruiser 1938 Oriole, Murray built.
> Amazing response to "seat post steering"; rebuilt new wheels, tires, and chain.
> Super comfortable "McCaskey Bars", and Elgin stamped restored @rustjunkie saddle, just to point out the high-lights.
> I literally fell in love....
> ...



Love that frame....... I would love to get my hands on a Murray built Oriole like that. One of my favorites!


----------



## Miq (Nov 25, 2019)

Glad you’re ok @tripple3 !  There’s lots of bikes...


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 25, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Did the 40+ mile OC Beach ride; morning Light on a new favorite Curvey Cruiser 1938 Oriole, Murray built.
> Amazing response to "seat post steering"; rebuilt new wheels, tires, and chain.
> Super comfortable "McCaskey Bars", and Elgin stamped restored @rustjunkie saddle, just to point out the high-lights.
> I literally fell in love....
> ...



Wow. Never heard of someone fixing a bent fork on a light post.  Glad you were ok.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Nov 25, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Wow. Never heard of someone fixing a bent fork on a light post.  Glad you were ok.




@tripple3  You may need to hang on to the super comfy McKasey bars a little more as you get used to the amazing seat post steering response.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 25, 2019)

The new pedals have a substantial feel to them.


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 25, 2019)

Took my Leader to work while my Shelby’s are at home, so I went for a short ride to lunch today


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 25, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Wow. Never heard of someone fixing a bent fork on a light post.  Glad you were ok.





It's one of the oldest fixes in the book.

Ride enough and eventually you will need to do it someday also.


----------



## Miq (Nov 25, 2019)

Night ride to Kyrene.  




My son says these Xmas lights down the street look like fireworks.  Nice!



1941 New World


----------



## SKPC (Nov 25, 2019)

The Shelby early in the day.



21c  Flyer later.









Be careful out there riding everyone!


.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 26, 2019)

Am ride on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. Beautiful morning for a ride..
Hammerhead


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 26, 2019)

What a day hit almost 55 degrees here. Sunset ride to the golf course and around the neighborhood. Beautiful evening for a ride. '61 Deluxe Hornet.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2019)

Super fun ride today with Bao @lounging , riding a black B-6 Excelsior, from Spokane Cycle.
I picked 1936 Clipper, out of the house.
OC Beach ride again.





Bargain Taco Tuesday at Great Mex; delicious as usual.














Awesome day; thanks for the ride!


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 26, 2019)

Rain ride.
Mudguards are the shiz.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 26, 2019)

I took a little shakedown spin on the 46 Whizzer, to make sure everything is good to go for the Black Friday Ride.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 26, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I took a little shakedown spin on the 46 Whizzer, to make sure everything is good to go for the Black Friday Ride.View attachment 1102185



Are these things loud? I’ve never heard one run


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 26, 2019)

They have a nice throaty thump that has a distinctive sound.
I wouldn’t say, that they are particularly loud or quiet.
Somewhere in between.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 27, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving Eve!
Morning Light ride, prepared for wind and rain, pre-war Western Flyer HD, carrier bag with Light For All....







Yeah, it was pretty windy....








Turn around; before it gets worse.
22 miles here, 9 to get home.
Sure, I got wet; but didn't stop smiling and laughing.
A lot less people out this morning.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 27, 2019)

Short before the rain and dinner ride around the block. Rode my '48 Western Flyer, installed a longer seatpost. Great day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 27, 2019)

Pierce BR Amateur Sprint Racer


----------



## Miq (Nov 27, 2019)

Quick ride to see the clouds.





1941 New World W1M


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 28, 2019)

I dont think this is gonna work


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 28, 2019)

Rode out to Quarry Lakes this morning to check out the fishing action...Regional Park personnel just stocked the lake with a new species, the Lightning trout...




39 degrees...had to wear gloves...and long sleeve shirt...winter is for real now in CA...




Unfortunately, not mine...



Also saw a 8.5 and a 9 lb. rainbow trout....





Great morning for a ride!


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 28, 2019)

Cold and rainy day.


----------



## Chuck S (Nov 28, 2019)

32 degrees this Thanksgiving morning, took my Raleigh Preston for a long ride. My feet were pretty frozen by the time I got home


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving. Evening ride downtown, cold and windy. Still as always beautiful day for a ride. '48 Western Flyer.
Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (Nov 28, 2019)

Drove home from the in-laws while they were playing games with the kids for a quick ride.  The thick blanket of clouds held the warmth of the day close to the earth this evening.  It was fun slicing through the sprinkles with the entire canal to myself, but the further I rode, the more it came down.  It was raining when I stopped for a pic with Kyrene, but inversely, the closer I got to home, the dryer I got.  When I pulled up to my door, my bike and clothes were dry again.  Gobble Gobble!





1941 BFG New World


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2019)

Whether the weather, it's worth the trip.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 29, 2019)

Afternoon ride to the McAuliffe - Shepard discovery center. And around the NHTI campus.











Then stopped at the Arch for sunset. Cold and windy day, but an Awesome day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Nashman (Nov 29, 2019)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Out for a spin on the 36 Schwinn ,testing the 1935-6 Stewart Warner "Bike Speedometer "..Works great! Awesome day ,gloomy, cool,....and refreshing. Yes its a 36 tall frame with 40 fenders..like the looks ..  View attachment 1099387
> 
> View attachment 1099389
> 
> View attachment 1099401



Tough to find the correct bracket and cable for that speedo!  Thanks for your help so far!


----------



## Miq (Nov 29, 2019)

Sunset ride out to Kyrene after another good soaking.




The silver lit up fence is thanks to an Electric Co pickup truck’s high beams. 



41 Schwinn New World


----------



## Nashman (Nov 29, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Rode the Winnipesaukee River Trail on my '48 Western Flyer this afternoon. Looks a lot different with no leaves on the trees. Beautiful day for a ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1100250
> 
> ...



Must be a connection with my home town of Winnipeg?  Winnipesaukee River Trail ?


----------



## Tomato John (Nov 29, 2019)

Took the tornado to the family cabin for the holiday. Bloody cold but weather was pretty good.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 30, 2019)

1935 Velvet deLuxe, straight-bar roadster, by Huffman.
Morning Light Ride; Power Re-generation station, HB, CA







The snow level is down to below @birdzgarage 's, almost to @fordmike65 's house.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 30, 2019)

Sunny, windy and warmer today.





Yesterday was the opposite, these are some of the bikes that I didn't ride because of the weather.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 30, 2019)

I finally fixed the flat on my 1948 Monark Super Deluxe. Great weather for a ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 30, 2019)

I finally re-packed my Eclipse wheels and re-placed the tires on 1940 Western Flyer HD.
It is the same size wrench for both axels, Morrow is my preference; I love these wheels.
I took it for a test ride; rides like new.
I think the chain stretched because I moved the wheel back far enough, to block the hole, (brake arm) for the drop stand, so it didn't go back on, yet.


----------



## Miq (Nov 30, 2019)

Brisk 48 degree ride to Kyrene late tonight.  



1941 New World


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 1, 2019)

Pre War Cycle Truck


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 1, 2019)

Prewar day on the riverbed. 1936 Shelby, and my friend and his 1939 Dx


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 1, 2019)

1939 DELMAR down to Balboa, then Long Beach for the Cyclone Coasters Colson ride.
Another perfect, beautiful day for a ride.

















Over 30 miles to get there, so I ordered a big breakfast and substituted french fries for the hash browns.:eek:


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 1, 2019)

Afternoon ride around the neighborhood, before the snow.  Rode my '57 Deluxe Hornet. Beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 1, 2019)

Rolled the 36 Colson double bar and ladies 38 Imperial at the Cyclone Coasters Colson Ride today.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2019)

I finished restoring this earlier this year (1939 Monark Five Bar Model GT 495) but kept having problems with the rear hub. Today I finally figured out (learned) that the Musselman Olympic Racer hubs have removable bearing races and mine was spinning on the drive side. I used some copper sheet as a temp solution but really need another race. I shoulda took a pic of this. Oh well it seems to be good for now and got a few miles in. V/r Shawn


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 1, 2019)

Rode with the Dropouts this afternoon. Short ride to the bar for beer and sandwiches. So cold- and started snowing as we left the bar.


----------



## MP12965 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Dec 1, 2019)

Rode to Gilbert w Philthy for a drink at OHSO.  Lots of good bike themed decor.  We blended right in   ...




Do any of the hard core bike collectors have a chandelier like this in their Man Palace?




Similar to @tripple3 I like riding directly into a place and sitting down with my bike when I can.  Why bother with locks?



1941 New World and 1990s Cannondale


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 1, 2019)

Tomato John said:


> View attachment 1104699
> 
> Rode with the Dropouts this afternoon. Short ride to the bar for beer and sandwiches. So cold- and started snowing as we left the bar.




So cold it fogged up your camera lens. :eek:......................


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 1, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> So cold it fogged up your camera lens. :eek:......................



More likely the beer


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2019)

I started a job today in Orange, and I have to drive there.
It's a great job and I am thankful to get it.
I went for a ride when I got home.
1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser, always brings smiles.


----------



## Miq (Dec 2, 2019)

My friend Kurt flew into town for work today and agreed to go for a ride with me.  His hotel ended up being close to Kyrene so we started there and did one of the new loops I’ve been riding.  It was a blast having an out of towner crusing the canals with me.  Kurt rode my 1990s Trek MTB and kept telling me “how warm it was!” while I shivered in my hat and gloves.  







Stopped at Kyrene for a pic in the dark on the way back to the car.



1941 BFG New World


----------



## mrg (Dec 2, 2019)

Thought I’d get some miles in before another storm blew in!


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 3, 2019)

Both my kids ride without training wheels now


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 3, 2019)

It's been 8 days since I went for a bike ride due to work and snowy weather. Just had to go out today.  It felt like mountain biking..... I bottomed out my seat quite a few times. I ran into a dentally challenged fellow old bike enthusiast who was smoking reefer under the main st. bridge. He was rolling something "custom". Funny that I rolled right past him but recognized his rear fender and turned around.      came back soaked and dirty.  Gotta get some fenders on this thing.


----------



## PAValentine (Dec 3, 2019)

Just got her up and running and on the trail. My '36 Silver King....seen here with the mighty Sabertooth Tiger.
She's All Dressed Up for traipsing the trails near my home.








The red stuff on the frame isn't painted, it's reflective tape to keep the cars aware! ( I was hit by a car once cause the danged idiot woman said she didn't see me!)


----------



## SKPC (Dec 3, 2019)

Stretched the legs on the Shelby for an hour or so.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 3, 2019)

A chance for a nice night ride.


----------



## Miq (Dec 3, 2019)

1941 New World


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 3, 2019)

1929 Westfield 




Hay spike, all the cool kids have them.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 4, 2019)

Evening ride after the snow removal was done. '61 Deluxe Hornet. Beautiful evening for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## fattyre (Dec 4, 2019)

40ish degrees and sunny?   Absolutely love this kinda weather.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 4, 2019)

Evening ride to the golf course and around the neighborhood. Took out my '61 Panther 3. Not too cold 38 degrees, and starting to dry out a bit. Great ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## fattyre (Dec 4, 2019)

Whaaaat?   Green Phantom curb find!!!    Kinda beat, but mostly complete.  Cant believe it!  Found it on my ride home from work. Almost rode right past it as it was pretty dark out.   Garbage night in that area.    Luckily a buddy with a truck was nearby to bring it home for me cuz there would be no way to double it home for 5 or so miles.


----------



## hm. (Dec 4, 2019)

Took a ride on the 82 Sidewinder down the Whittier Greenway and over to check out the San Gabriel River Trail before the storm rolled in yesterday.


----------



## hm. (Dec 4, 2019)

fattyre said:


> Whaaaat?   Green Phantom curb find!!!    Kinda beat, but mostly complete.  Cant believe it!  Found it on my ride home from work. Almost rode right past it as it was pretty dark out.   Garbage night in that area.    Luckily a buddy with a truck was nearby to bring it home for me cuz there would be no way to double it home for 5 or so miles.
> View attachment 1105912


----------



## rickyd (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 4, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> Finished this Snyder Motobike bike up late yesterday. I got the frame from a friend, badly cratered headtube, primered. Popped the cups out and the tube was still good, so cleaned and polished the frame with steel wool, flitz, finished with wax. Assembled from orphan parts around the shop, recovered the seat, headbadge screws are broken off in the headtube, so I slapped a badge I made onto it with some 3m tape. Rims from Dan, stainless double-butted spokes, 1930s ND D with resurfaced discs and new bearings, NOS Atom aluminum front hub, Columbia Superb tires, NOS stainless fenders, grips from rideahiggins. Just took it a few blocks to Troy Donuts for a snack. Rides great, but brake was squealing like Mike's tires at 5pm on a Friday.
> Gave it a few hard brakes and now it's nice and quiet, stops on a dime
> 
> View attachment 575337
> ...



Great badge , I







rustjunkie said:


> Finished this Snyder Motobike bike up late yesterday. I got the frame from a friend, badly cratered headtube, primered. Popped the cups out and the tube was still good, so cleaned and polished the frame with steel wool, flitz, finished with wax. Assembled from orphan parts around the shop, recovered the seat, headbadge screws are broken off in the headtube, so I slapped a badge I made onto it with some 3m tape. Rims from Dan, stainless double-butted spokes, 1930s ND D with resurfaced discs and new bearings, NOS Atom aluminum front hub, Columbia Superb tires, NOS stainless fenders, grips from rideahiggins. Just took it a few blocks to Troy Donuts for a snack. Rides great, but brake was squealing like Mike's tires at 5pm on a Friday.
> Gave it a few hard brakes and now it's nice and quiet, stops on a dime
> 
> View attachment 575337
> ...



Love the badge


----------



## Miq (Dec 4, 2019)

Slugged it out with the head wind to Kyrene, then turned around and floated home. 



1941 Schwinn New World


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 5, 2019)

Sold a bike, well it's sold tomorrow. 

Pulled it out of the barn, topped off the tires and did the ceremonial last ride.

1963 Otasco, Flying O Lancer. 

I am keeping my cheeseburger bell.


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 5, 2019)

Snow makes a good kickstand!


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 5, 2019)

Night ride on the Pierce Motor Bike 












What's cooler than a hay spike?
A double spike.


----------



## Miq (Dec 5, 2019)

Another late ride to Kyrene.  



41 New World


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 6, 2019)

Ass-early ride in Monrovia this morning to get coffee on a borrowed Colson


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 6, 2019)

Sometimes I’m asked how we capture these beautiful images of our bicycles.  Actually... no one ever asks me that.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2019)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Sometimes I’m asked how we capture these beautiful images of our bicycles.  Actually... no one ever asks me that.
> View attachment 1106406



Our secrets revealed!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2019)

Both Steve and I are off today, so we started our day with a ride to a local bakery for delicious Cuban coffee and Argentinean empanadas


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 6, 2019)

a little elbow grease-some white lithium grease-switched a few parts and another nice rider comes to life-great rider!


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 6, 2019)

Just a short ride to lunch today. And got caught in the rain on the way back, so please forgive the seat cover


----------



## rusty_apache (Dec 6, 2019)

Dickens on the Strand in historic Galveston. Okay it’s a brand new RBR but it’s been modified with pinstripes and my own funky saddle. 
We had a bit of a rain storm this morning. There’s nothing like mounting a and dismounting a wet ordinary with wet slippery shoes!


----------



## Miq (Dec 6, 2019)

I watched a bit of the Muppet Christmas Movie on my canal ride past the school yard.  They had a very capable sound system hooked up.    




The driving range at Ken Mac near Kyrene was lit up too.  Notice the golf ball netting between the path and the range.    



1941 BFG New World


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 6, 2019)

Tonight I went around my hood on my repro Roadmaster that I recently purchased for a very good price. It looks brand new even though it’s 21 years old. Riding this bike feels like floating on a cloud.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 6, 2019)

rusty_apache said:


> Dickens on the Strand in historic Galveston. Okay it’s a brand new RBR but it’s been modified with pinstripes and my own funky saddle.
> We had a bit of a rain storm this morning. There’s nothing like mounting a and dismounting a wet ordinary with wet slippery shoes!View attachment 1106703
> View attachment 1106704




Whenever I see a bike like this one reminds me of the 1960's TV series The Prisoner. How in the heck do you get up there and get off? That is one cool looking ride!


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 6, 2019)

@fordmike65


----------



## rusty_apache (Dec 6, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> Whenever I see a bike like this one reminds me of the 1960's TV series The Prisoner. How in the heck do you get up there and get off? That is one cool looking ride!



Thanks. Greg Barron builds them and it was pinstriped locally.
The hard part is getting down!
There’s a tiny step on the backbone. You skip along on it, hopefully on a slight decline and mount it, synchronizing your feet with the pedals before you lose the velocity that keeps you upright. 
It’s really terrifying at first and some of it never really goes away!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 7, 2019)

A little chilly here in Texas 40 , but that won’t stop us


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 7, 2019)

Had to drop my truck off for a new clutch,  chilly ride home over the highway.


----------



## Miq (Dec 7, 2019)

Looks like you climbed the only "hill" around.    Go up 12 ft and you can see for miles...


----------



## Schwinn lover (Dec 7, 2019)

Little chilly , but nice sunshine!


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 7, 2019)

Short ride from my truck to my apartment. Just got this CWC Western Flyer. Most likely a 1946, but I still need to check the serial numbers on it


----------



## SKPC (Dec 7, 2019)

Rode around town today on the Shelby.  A good townie for sure.  Stopped by a friends who just picked up his "new"  70's Chev truck that he's gonna put a plow on.


----------



## mrg (Dec 7, 2019)

Mooneyes Xmas was Small this year because they moved from the drag strip back to the store but closer and not as crazy so it was a fun day!, a little bit of rain didn’t even bother Miss Mooneyes!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 7, 2019)

I went out early for a ride before the busy part of the day.
1940 Western Flyer, HD
Great ride!







Elevated perspective.:eek:


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 7, 2019)

Still a bit slick on the roads, so just rode up and down the street a few times. Got about another 3" of snow last night_. '57_  Deluxe Hornet on a 28 degree ride. Quite chilly but fun.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 7, 2019)

I goofed and posted in the Friday thread.
It's Saturday; Hot rod Schwinn, DBR roadster. 
Sunset Ride.
I pedaled up the parking structure instead of riding the elevator; for fun.
I dig this rider.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 7, 2019)

Took a break in the rain as a sign to ride...


----------



## Miq (Dec 7, 2019)

Went for a late afternoon ride and took pics of the “tight spots” I run into on this 18 mile ride.  Anyone else love these places where you try to fit through a narrow opening while you maintain some speed?    Maybe I’m nuts but I’ve been doing this since I was a kid. My tourist handlebars rarely brush anything, but they have a very forgiving shape when they do. 

Below is getting on the canal from an alley in my hood.  Not too sketchy really, just have to dodge the bar on the right.




This section of the canal was really shallow.  The fish were bunched up enough that you can kind of see them in this pic.




Overcast sunset at Kyrene




It started raining at my loop back spot.  I thought it would hold out until later tonight.  Stopped for a night pic at this really “tight spot” that I usually roll through.  I measured the clearance as I walked it through after this pic.  There’s just a finger’s width on each side of the bars.  I’ve never stopped to check before.  Good thing I always move my hands to the inside of my grips here.  I knew it looked tight.  




When I come back into my hood I take another path from the canal to a different alley.  This ”tight spot” has a very challengingly placed telephone box smack dab in your way just as you get through the opening in the wall.  You have to very quickly change directions to avoid it.  I sometime use my hand against the left side of the opening in the wall to help me change my direction quick enough.  You can see that the Telephone box lid has taken a beating from countless people whacking into it.  I took this pic earlier in the day while the light was good.



The rain felt good and it never got me soaked.   My bike needed a bath anyway.  I dried it off when I got home and it is clean and warm now. 



1941 New World Skinny Lightweight


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 8, 2019)

Happy holidays Cabers


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 8, 2019)

Rode my '61 Deluxe Hornet around the block a few times. After I put the snow tires on. Lol they ride very smooth for being aggressive. 25 degrees today, but had to go for a ride. Rain and crappy weather for next few days. Beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 8, 2019)

15 mile circuit on the riverbed today with the ‘54 Leader and my buddy on his ‘46 Dx


----------



## SKPC (Dec 8, 2019)

Out and about again today on the low-geared rat Hawthorne. Finished a parts swap and full rebuild/fluid change on the leaking brake caliper.  A capable rider in winter.









The rebuilt front brake caliper and the coaster rear powered by the small front ring stops it like a modern disc bike..


----------



## Scout Evans (Dec 8, 2019)

Trying out my 42 Hawthorne with springer and cruiser bars. Too much sun for my BP medicine, so I had to head back after 15 minutes.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 8, 2019)

Motor Bike ride.








Silly rental truck, 67 inch bed. My f250, the bed is 98 inches long. 

Oh, it has Ohio tags also.  Maybe I should drive like a tourist. 






Daylight photo of the double hayspike.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 8, 2019)

The stars must have aligned as my teenage son agreed to go for a ride today! I sure miss when all he wanted to do was whatever I was doing. That said, we finally had a break from the rain on went for a roll...’53 Panther and ‘47 B6. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 8, 2019)

Shake down ride of my freshly rehabbed 1939 Royal Imperial 3-speed. Real silent rider. Rolls nicely. With the 17 tooth rear cog it's geared a little high for me. Rode in low gear a lot.  Rehab went really well though and I'm happy with it. I have an old Brooks saddle on it while the og saddle gets fresh leather. Put about ten miles on it this afternoon. Temps dropping next week. Might be a while before I ride again. 













Had to grab the bars as I headed off the trail taking this no-hands selfie. Lol


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 8, 2019)

First ride on the Two-Tone Green 37 DeLuxe. Smoooove


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 8, 2019)

1936 Electric, with bells and bows for Christmas, up to Orange Circle City ride.


----------



## Miq (Dec 8, 2019)

Late evening ride to Kyrene again tonight.



1941 Schwinn New World


----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 8, 2019)

Late afternoon ride around town in the tall Iver 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 9, 2019)

Finally got some free time from grandpa duties and sneaked out on my 11 mile ride on my 1973 Continental. Beautiful weather here, sunny and 73 for a very pleasant afternoon ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 9, 2019)

Rode the white bike today


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 9, 2019)

1935 Velvet on an errand after work; scenic long way home;





look close for the moon above the tree;






really a blast to ride.


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 9, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> Finally got some free time from grandpa duties and sneaked out on my 11 mile ride on my 1973 Continental. Beautiful weather here, sunny and 73 for a very pleasant afternoon ride.
> View attachment 1108112








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miq (Dec 9, 2019)

Had a bunch of pea sized hail mixed in with the pouring rain this afternoon.  Yet another really good soaking here and another evening ride puddle jumping out to Kyrene.







Double Moon pic.



 1941 New World


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2019)

Got to get some rides in on one of my 80 Lime’s before it gets buried again!, These swapped out red guard for CC Christmas ride may stay for a while.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 10, 2019)

Early morning 34f ride. The forecast snow didn't show.













Saw this freak show last night,  some people's kids...


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 10, 2019)

Rode to (and on) the lake.


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 10, 2019)

Long lunch so I rode into town and ran a couple errands and grabbed some coffee. Beautiful today but cold. Calling for snow tomorrow.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 10, 2019)

Curvy Cruiser


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 10, 2019)

Winter afternoon ride on my 74 Le Tour in sunny  82F weather.


----------



## mrg (Dec 10, 2019)

Rode the San Gabrial river up to where the cement ends, where I spent many hours sense I was a kid, riding StingRays, 10 spds, Minibikes, Klunkers, Beach Cruisers, motorcycles, Mtn bikes now back to anything balloon. The stories I could tell and the trips, north to the mountains & south to the beach, That could fill a couple more threads, there wasn't a formal bike trail then so alot more work but way more adventure. there's alot of new snow and rain in the LA area but the dams are up, pic 2 shows rubber inflated dam ( with graffiti on it ) so water behind is soaking into the sandy bottom, pic 3 ( seat ) you can see the snow and that's where this river starts, and Mt  Baldy ski resort is between those 2 trees, Our closest place to ski, and it 10,000 ft.


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 10, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> Winter afternoon ride on my 74 Le Tour in sunny  82F weather.
> 
> View attachment 1108617
> 
> View attachment 1108618



82f in the wintertime sounds so awesome-can’t imagine those kind of temps especially since I’ve spent every winter freezing. Would love that kind of weather once in awhile.  Looks so nice.....


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 10, 2019)

Tomato John said:


> 82f in the wintertime sounds so awesome-can’t imagine those kind of temps especially since I’ve spent every winter freezing. Would love that kind of weather once in awhile.  Looks so nice.....




The winters here in Central Florida are pretty mild. This morning it was like 60 but temps go up during the day. January and February are by average the coldest here sometimes dipping to the 30’s but it doesn’t last long.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 11, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Just under 60 on the *Hawthorne Flyer* today. Down the coast, up Newport Back Bay and San Diego Creek when I came up on Mike and Troy pedaling at my pace, so I joined them for 25+ miles. They showed me a sweet  loop through Irvine with some climbing and new bike paths.  Really fun riding with them but eventually parted ways and rode back out to the coast along the water north from the wedge to Bolsa Chica, then south again through Talbert Regional and home to some Blueberry Acai sorbet frozen reward.   Bike rode trouble free & carried me well as expected.  Most excellent pedal.
> View attachment 1052484
> 
> View attachment 1052485
> ...



I just reported on my first 7000+ mi run with loose-ball ceramic in steel cup-and-cone.








						F Moser Forma | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

got a good deal on this classic lugged steel frame and finished it a few weeks ago - enough to already pedal 100 miles.   It doesn't count as vintage, but it counts as instant classic.   Graphics on the frame and 1996 Olympics badge date it to the late 90s.  I call it the brewpub racer...




					thecabe.com
				




When I searched ceramic bearing on the forum, you and I have the only posts about ceramic bearings in the entire archive.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 11, 2019)

Yes, and the prices have come down quite a bit on just the loose balls.  The cartridge bearings in the Hawthorne are ceramic ball with steel races.  
Full ceramic balls _and_ races  is still pretty expensive.  Apparently,  they make a significant difference when tested over distances. Hard to feel much diff really, but the hub is smooth!. I have had no problem with mine either over some miles..


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 11, 2019)

without trying to totally hijack this great thread, ceramic is microscopically smoother and much more homogeneous than steel (no texture or 2nd-phase particles of any kind).  Ceramic balls should smooth out asperities on the steel surfaces, and without grooves to dig new ones.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 11, 2019)

1937 Roadmaster Tankless DeLuxe


----------



## SKPC (Dec 11, 2019)

Short one to the Post Office.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Dec 11, 2019)

Rode some old stomping grounds, the old North American NASA site where Apollo & Shuttles were built, now 2 shopping malls, Columbia Space museum & Kaiser hospital got 65 acres, check the last pics, a Space Shuttle & Apollo capsule under wraps in the back of the city yard ( across the street from NASA site ) waiting some future display.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 12, 2019)

Got mud on my tires. 





1918 Pierce Motor Bike


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 12, 2019)

I rode to and from work in Orange.
I left early and rode down to cross the wood bridge, south of Adams, to get on the right side of the S.A. River trail.
There was no one riding for most of the way; 2 riders after 5:30 I saw heading for the coast.
I had a good time and will do it again.
New direction is fun.











That's the 57 Freeway that I drive to the job; much happier on my bike.:eek:


----------



## hm. (Dec 12, 2019)

Ridin dirty again down the bike path and in the San Gabriel River bed.




Had to check out the Bellflower bike trail



Didnt realize this was a rubber inflated dam.. intill I saw one of mrg's recent posts..pretty cool.



Stopped to watch the train go by



Parked the truck at Target so I started at Firestone Blvd. Then down to Bellflower to see the skatepark, nothing to see there today..so then I rode all the way up to San Gabriel River Parkway. Other side of the bridge is the end and my turn around spot.



Heading back through the creepy dark narrow tunnel again..



Doin it!!



Made it through once again lol




Nice day with 21 miles of fun and adventure on my $200 82 Sidewinder


----------



## mrg (Dec 12, 2019)

hm. said:


> Ridin dirty again down the bike path and in the San Gabriel River bed.
> 
> View attachment 1109517
> Had to check out the Bellflower bike trail
> ...



Wow, seems like I was just there, @Cory and I were at the rubber dam today, your first pic was one of our skate spots when we just wanted to skate a cement wave and was even better when urethane wheels came out. The place hasen't changed much in 50 years except the different ways they tried stop us, weird eyelets , cement curbs etc. Maybe we will meet up riding the SGR!


----------



## Miq (Dec 12, 2019)

Full moon ride in the N valley.  My buddy rode his Intense MTB.  



1941 New World


----------



## rcole45 (Dec 12, 2019)

Great day at the beach today. 70 degrees and almost no wind.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 13, 2019)

Cold, foggy morning in North Texas.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 13, 2019)

Another errand on the Hawthorne Flyer fat bike.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 13, 2019)

Rode to the golf course and around the neighborhood, before sleet and rain the next few days. Took out the '61 Deluxe Hornet. Beautiful evening for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2019)

I went on two rides today; first on Elgin Tiki Cruiser; down to the beach.
Next on Western Flyer with @Kickstand3 riding 1936 Electric, and Lesa riding Sweetie's Western Flyer; and Bao @lounging riding Delmar; down to Balboa to meet Marty @cyclingday riding Firestone Fleetwood.
Wow, what a day!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 13, 2019)

A few more shots from the day.














It was nice  riding with you, Rolando @Kickstand3 , Lisa,
Boa @lounging ,
Mark @tripple3


----------



## Miq (Dec 13, 2019)

Rode out to Kyrene and ran into some friends on the way.  Talked for a nice long time while the sun went down.





41 New World


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 14, 2019)

Ok you guys up north where winter is real please don’t laugh.....after raining for 2 days we finally got a cold front so the temp this afternoon was about 70 so off on a cool breezy ride on my 1980 Suburban.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 14, 2019)

I went 30+ miles this morning on Velvet; before stuffing myself at the Christmas Party.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 14, 2019)

Morning and night riding,  1918 Pierce Motor Bike,  1920 Pierce Racer and 1929 Westfield GJ1.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 14, 2019)

We've been getting a lot of snow, but the early 40's Shelby still made it to the Post Office and back..


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Out on a club ride yesterday.
My friend Adam took this lovely photo of my "Inconnu".....




Amongst the around 25 or so machines also out for the ride I loved Paul's 1937 Rudge.....




and this ca.1910 Referee tandem.....




Great ride, around 25 miles, strong winds and a little rain, great to actually get out and ride, something sadly lacking in my life for the last 6 months.
Keep on riding !


----------



## Miq (Dec 14, 2019)

Great weather this evening for a ride. Still muddy in some spots from the recent rains.  




17 miles on the 41 New World.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 15, 2019)

Took my Shelby on the Parade of Lights last night. Had too much fun to take more pics. Then we partied at Longs Peak Taphouse.  Beautiful weather and a huge crowd made for an awesome night!


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 15, 2019)

Been riding the patched up Western Flyer p/w cwc camo bike as a winter rider. As worn out and beat on as this bike is it has willingly accepted any pack mule type job I can throw at it...Prob going to pick up a set of studded tires for real...


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 15, 2019)

Sunday funday.
Bring your bike to work to kill time.








Extensive collection of southwestern art on this campus. 







Kind of like a secure facility 







Mary Kay headquarters to the north 



Parking garages are fun when empty.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 15, 2019)

I think I've cured the axle issues (ND Model A), I hope at least anyway, on my 1911 National Model 132, rode it for 2 miles around town..... including sprints and hard braking, everything seems fine, for now!!! 












Photographed outside Wallingford Museum.


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 15, 2019)

About a 15 mike ride today down the riverbed. My ‘54 Leader, and my buddy’s ‘46
Dx


----------



## Sven (Dec 15, 2019)

Finally , got out for a short 8 mile ride on my 64  aka " copperhead "




Not much to say , except great ride


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 15, 2019)

Pierce Racer


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 15, 2019)

Went downtown today, very windy on Central St. Which is where the trestle pictures were taken. The water level on the river 2' plus above normal, after the 2" of rain we got last couple of days. Rode my '61 Panther 3. Beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead

























Merry Christmas


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 15, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Out on a club ride yesterday.
> My friend Adam took this lovely photo of my "Inconnu".....
> View attachment 1110439
> ...



holy cow, that's a beauty bike, Darren, and a very nice photo.
Had a great ride on my Moser from Stevo's house this morning.  We joined the Alamodome sprint from Alamo Heights, and I was pretty much unopposed rolling into the dome on my Moser - though Tad circled back to join the rest of the lead group, and he's really strong these days.
Tad told me they were looking for me on this forum, but when I searched it out this afternoon, that was an overstatement - the post was simply a veiled insult at my expense.
But for my friends, been crazy busy, spent most of the fall rigging kayaks and fishing them between work, travel, kicking off another year of Trout in the Classroom for the state, and bike rides - my focus was some place else - haven't been building any bikes - btw, I'm an expert witness in a $24M lawsuit involving rust.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 15, 2019)

Got up to 70 today,  then the cold front hit, it's 43 now.



One of the awesome parts of small town life is when Santa visits the neighborhood on a Pierce fire engine.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Dec 15, 2019)

The 5 or 6 bikes that were organ donors for this one took their collective first ride this evening.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2019)

Afternoon ride on 1940 Red Streak
A very low-end, basic bike sold at H. S. B. & CO. Hardware store in Chicago
The top of the parking structure was empty, so I rode around that while the sun got lower.
A very nice evening for a ride.


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 15, 2019)

I took the family out for a ride today. I got my wife’s Columbia back on the road, I cleaned and serviced the entire bike.


----------



## MP12965 (Dec 15, 2019)

Barbaza, Phillipines. 85 degrees 75% humidity.
Stay tuned, more pics to come. ( If local wifi permits. )


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 15, 2019)

A cold but dry ride with the Denver old bikes club today. Lots of fun and a bit of a detoured path as we toured old parts of Denver.  Someone brought an amazingly original 1911 iver Johnson truss frame bike down to the glued on rubber tires with wood wheels.


----------



## Miq (Dec 15, 2019)

Fierce winds this evening.



1941 New World


----------



## rcole45 (Dec 15, 2019)

Went on a ride today with a couple of good friends. Was a little cool and windy, but worth it.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 16, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> holy cow, that's a beauty bike, Darren, and a very nice photo.
> Had a great ride on my Moser from Stevo's house this morning.  We joined the Alamodome sprint from Alamo Heights, and I was pretty much unopposed rolling into the dome on my Moser - though Tad circled back to join the rest of the lead group, and he's really strong these days.
> Tad told me they were looking for me on this forum, but when I searched it out this afternoon, that was an overstatement - the post was simply a veiled insult at my expense.
> But for my friends, been crazy busy, spent most of the fall rigging kayaks and fishing them between work, travel, kicking off another year of Trout in the Classroom for the state, and bike rides - my focus was some place else - haven't been building any bikes - btw, I'm an expert witness in a $24M lawsuit involving rust.



Cheers Ron,
Good to know the Alamodome sprint still occurs!
Life sometimes takes us away from bicycles, me too.
Good to hear from you.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 16, 2019)

Spent the day yesterday rolling with the OBC!  





The threat of snow stayed in the mountains so we could have a nice day of riding as usual. Some areas in the high country got 4' of snow. It was just a bit cold for the ride hovering right around 30°-32°. 







We strayed from our normal route and cruised around a bunch of older neighborhoods this month and had a blast! Stopped and had some lunch to warm up.




A beautiful day for a ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2019)

1938 Aero King at work on lunch break 





 On my iPhone through Safari without the use of Tapatalk   
 I think I even got top of the page!


----------



## SKPC (Dec 17, 2019)

I rode for the 1st time my 1937 Wards Hawthorne moto after finishing it.   I'll need to ride it a bit more as it looks good and it rode pretty well!  I was thinking that one more moto rider couldn't hurt anything would it?   Could it?  Too many maybe?   Not enough?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2019)

It's Double-bar Day.
I pulled the 1936 Clipper out, to fly to the bank after work.
Even "regular" folks slow to look at this bike when it's parked.
And it's fun to ride!


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 17, 2019)

1918


----------



## mrg (Dec 17, 2019)

Rode over to get some Brisket tacos today


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 18, 2019)

Well then, at least it is sunny.


----------



## Miq (Dec 18, 2019)

A balmy 52 here at sunrise. 41 New World.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 18, 2019)

Sunset ride to the golf course and around the neighborhood. Got six inches of snow last night. 29 degrees this evening on a fun ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2019)

I rode to work in Orange today.
I ride right by the Angels' Stadium, the Train station and the Ducks' Pond.
I am thankful to use the Santa Ana River Trail for the majority of the ride; the most direct route.
Western Flyer HD










No complaints with 46/65 degrees, shorts and a flannel both directions.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 18, 2019)

Night riding is electrifying. 

Especially when you get led conversions to kerosene lamps.





















Huge thanks to you brother of the wheel,  who shall remain anonymous until he reveals himself.


----------



## fattyre (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 19, 2019)

Same bike and job-site in Orange.
I pedaled away today at 4:44 and arrived 13.4 miles at 5:48; temp. 39/64 degrees.
So, it's about the same as a daily Marathon, round-trip; where I am working right now.
I go under 4 freeways on the way; all of them crowded with folks in a big hurry.
I'm happy to choose riding instead.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 19, 2019)

SNOWED. MAY DO IT AGAIN TONIGHT.


----------



## Ryan B (Dec 19, 2019)

62 Typhoon






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Dec 20, 2019)

Took a few runs around the skate park


----------



## SKPC (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 20, 2019)

Rework Camo!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 20, 2019)

To and from work in Orange; WF HD
Bag full of clothes Friday ride home was epic
Freeway crossing 57, 5, 22, no pic of 405.


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 20, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Rework Camo!
> 
> View attachment 1112604



Fresh camo job huh? Sweet!


----------



## Miq (Dec 20, 2019)

@Krakatoa Good to see the Che bike get reworked.  Camo looks modern!  Nice work.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 20, 2019)

Chilly, rainy night ride.

The field of vision is huge.


----------



## mrg (Dec 20, 2019)

Perfect weather for little trip to north county SD and ride around Oceanside pier!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 21, 2019)

..


----------



## SKPC (Dec 21, 2019)

Went on a _Winter Solstice_ ride, Dec 21st. on the * 21st Century Hawthorne Flyer.   * Rode for about 2-1/2 hours all about town. All is well as the earth will now reverse the tilt.  Great ride today.


----------



## bikepaulie (Dec 21, 2019)

March 1953 Schwinn Varsity with Brompton 3-speed needed some fresh air today....


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 21, 2019)

1938 Aero King with some other bike enthusiasts.
In Monrovia.
I always smile pulling into Old Towne Monrovia.


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 21, 2019)

It was great to go on a three hour bike ride today with my daughter


----------



## mrg (Dec 21, 2019)

Didn't make it up to Monrovia today  but still got a few miles in on the old LA - Salt Lake route Whitter!


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 21, 2019)

Got my rollfast moving again updated with re-covered saddle and a nice reflector. Went out for a festive Saturday night ride through town and ran into the big man himself.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 22, 2019)

Happy Sunday


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2019)

Dug out the ol' 37 Colson Standard Fully Equipped Motorbike for the Monrovia FF Ride.


----------



## fattyre (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 22, 2019)

About a 15 mile loop today on the riverbed. My ‘54 Leader, and my friends ‘46 Dx


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2019)

Velvet deLuxe out for a ride/errand.


----------



## mrg (Dec 22, 2019)

Pico Rivera spreading groungs ( next to the San Grabrial river ) is still open but will probably close if we get some good storms this week to fill it up, still got alot of snow on baldy with more coming. Last pic is another one of rubber dams ( rubber deflated ) in the SGR. I guess the red guard will stay on a couple more days.


----------



## hotrod (Dec 22, 2019)

54 degrees today. nice day for a ride.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 23, 2019)

39 Mercury


----------



## John Gailey (Dec 23, 2019)

Beautiful day in Cincinnati.  Took a quick spin around the hood.


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 23, 2019)

The weather has been an early gift here in mid-Michigan. I don't mind not having a white Christmas. This time of year the color palate contains a lot of browns and tans. Perfect for my commuter bike, a "coffee" colored 1975 Raleigh Sprite 5-speed. My last ride to work of the year. Peace on earth, happy holidays and well wishes to all for the new year.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 23, 2019)

Rode around downtown this afternoon. Caught sunset and some Christmas decorations in town. Took out my '56 Jaguar. Beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 23, 2019)

Tried and True


----------



## mrg (Dec 23, 2019)

Got a ride in during and between rains in Orange, thought I’d check my kickstand with Amtrak Surfliner coming bye


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 23, 2019)

I rode this bike around town and looked at stuff.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 23, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 1113973
> 
> 
> View attachment 1113974
> ...


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 23, 2019)

Nollaig Shona Dhuit

"Merry Christmas "


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas Eve'
Morning Light ride on this Oriole o' mine.





Absotively posilutely love riding this Curvey Cruiser!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 24, 2019)

40 Roadmaster 
This thing is sweet and as original as they come


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 24, 2019)

Hey kickstand that is one gorgeous Roadmaster you have there, what a beauty!

Went out on a very short ride about 4 miles on my repro 48 Roadmaster before my daughter and husband arrive for the festivities. Weather here is cloudy in the 60s, breezy and looks like rain so I staid close to the house just in case the rain began which it did on my way back. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2019)

Quick run to the bank on the 1934 Greyhound.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 24, 2019)

Couple of quick rides around work today on my break. Dyno Deuce and my ‘36 Shelby. Guess it is red and black day for me


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 24, 2019)

A warm and sunny Christmas Eve here in North Central Texas  71 for the high.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 24, 2019)

Before the whole family gets here...


----------



## mrg (Dec 24, 2019)

Rode the Brea bike trail today and didn't take any pics. Happy Holidays!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas!
Light For All!
Look how good.......!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 25, 2019)

..Merry Christmas


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas

Sears bike.   

1941 Elgin Deluxe Sport


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 25, 2019)

Had to get something out of the barn today,  and a few bikes were in the way.

Gave me a chance to ride my not so classic nor antique bike, 78 Huffy Good Vibrations.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 25, 2019)

Rolled out with my son on our Christmas colored bikes today...needed some fresh air and with the added bonus of no cars on the road. Christmas Day is The safest day of the year to ride! Ha ha. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 25, 2019)

4th Annual Christmas ride with family and friends...
























Great day for a ride!!

Happy Holidays to all CABErs...


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 25, 2019)

Left on Christmas to catch some good light. Came home and it was over.  My new cycle torch shark bicycle light is BRIGHT! Kinda nice to see and be seen.


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 26, 2019)

After watching Rudolph a few times this season I had to take out my Burl Ives "Silver & Gold" '53 Schwinn Varsity. Unseasonably warm weather here. Burl's snowman character wouldn't have lasted long. The man-made snow still blankets the sledding hill but you can't find it anywhere else. Not seeing any ice fisherman out yet.
Oh yeah, Happy 2-year Cabeiversary to me! Thanks for all your help everybody! Appreciate ya!


----------



## 1898Columbia (Dec 26, 2019)

Happy Boxing Day.  2013 Salsa Vaya Travel


----------



## TheWindrider (Dec 26, 2019)

When a sunny 50deg day comes along (instead of blizzards) it’s time to grab any of the road bikes. Today, it’s the ‘87 Miyata 712 Competition.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 26, 2019)

Rode my '61 Deluxe Hornet to the golf course and around the neighborhood for sunset. Beautiful evening for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Dec 26, 2019)

20's Hawthorne Flyer with upgrades..


----------



## mrg (Dec 26, 2019)

Water's receded enough to ride, kinda funny they built a skate park right across from one of the ramps we use to skate in the early 70's, wasen't a bike trail then so we hopped the fence.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 26, 2019)

Got in another ride with my son today. took the Ace BA97 out which rides so smooth without all the accessory weight! Great day. Love not working! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockman9 (Dec 27, 2019)

Christmas time and vintage Stingrays still go together


----------



## tjkajecj (Dec 27, 2019)

Had our own little family Colson cruise.
My son and wife went along with me for my longest bike ride since my surgery and chemo.
Only about 4 miles, but it was good to get out again.
Rare that the weather was this nice in the Midwest.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 27, 2019)

Season's Greetings all!

Great to see all the fun everyone's having.

Out on my 1911 'National' model 132 on a dreary (but dry) day.
Solo final shakedown ride of around 10 miles (including one ascent and descent) to see if I dare ride it on a club run tomorrow. 
I am delighted to say that all went well.....








Pictures taken atop of Sires Hill, South Oxfordshire,  England; bicycle from Bay City, Michigan (well, most of it anyway).

Looking forward to riding it tomorrow. 
Until then,  Happy riding!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 27, 2019)

Rode  this Firestone Fleetwood before we get the rain coming from the west


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 27, 2019)

Enjoy your ride before the rain, it just left after 3 days here.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 27, 2019)

Perfect weather to ride to work Friday!
43/61 degrees, beautiful day for a ride.
The snow level came down low the last few nights.
I rode down to the wood crossing bridge, to enjoy riding a lil' longer; makes the total 30 miles round-trip.
Riding really makes my day.









I rode the dirt side for a mile, back to the sub-station exit to Garfield.
Happy Friday!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 27, 2019)

I built up a swap-meet Foes find with some parts I’ve been hoarding away since the 90s.  ...And went for a ride around town with my little cousin.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Morning light ride to see how good it is at the beach.









Long time resident of Newport, friend of all the dogs and owners, passed away last Friday, Dec. 20, he will be missed. @cyclingday 





I hadn't been here for a bit, so I did.
Then across Warner to GWC swap to see what is there; nothing worthy of pics.
Then I ate Mexican food, close to home.
Great day for a ride.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2019)

Thank you, for the notice, Mark.
John Busch was a wonderful Man.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 28, 2019)

Rode around downtown Laconia this afternoon. Took out my '61 Deluxe Hornet. Beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## modelcarjedi (Dec 28, 2019)

Took this out today 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Quick flight on Aero King to the bank and back.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 28, 2019)

My Daughter received a new dirtbike from Santa.  I followed closely on the Foes.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 28, 2019)

Night ride, motor bike. Chilly and wet.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 28, 2019)

Dodging puddles on the racer.  Found a new accessory.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 29, 2019)

37 Mercury


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 29, 2019)

At the Cycle Swap, I rode Velvet.
While there, I rode this Firestone Fleetwood (not mine).


----------



## Ross (Dec 29, 2019)

American Flyer / REO




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Dec 29, 2019)

Dug this out for a neighborhood ride and deciding if its next project, It's got a real bad  touch up job over both colors!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 30, 2019)

Morning ride with friends yesterday to see a Holiday car show.  I rode the Chainless.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Morning ride with friends yesterday to see a Holiday car show.  I rode the Chainless.  View attachment 1116274
> View attachment 1116275
> 
> View attachment 1116276



Just beautiful!

Late posting from Saturday's ride.
Around 28 riders on 26 machines.
A few highlights, not least this 1895 tricycle.....









My friend, who was riding on the front, said it was terrifying going downhill!
1909 Rover.....




Beautiful  1930's Freddie Grubb lightweight tricycle.....




And here's me, in my full racing attire, on my 1911 National.....




All went well until my saddle clamp disintegrated,  much to several fellow riders amusement!
We bodged a repair to get home, thankfully. 
Great ride, but uncomfortable at times!

Went out today on the Rochester.  
Just for the fun of riding a 120 year old, brakeless 'fixie' for 10 miles down some country lanes in the winter sunshine. 
Still rolls buttery, still fast, still my favourite.....




Happy riding!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 30, 2019)

WF HD to work; a little over an hour each way today.
Glad to choose riding over driving freeways.







There was a few scattered sprinkles of rain on the way home.
I saw a coyote looking at me when I took the dark pic.:eek:


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 30, 2019)

I've been busy with work and then rain and cold, made me remiss in riding daily.   

Rectified that this evening,  Pierce Racer, it still amazes me how fast this bike is. 

Even though it's lit up like a Christmas tree,  almost got hit twice.  Blind people shouldn't drive.


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 30, 2019)

Was at the LB Swap meet Sunday and found some decent used Quick Brick brown with whitewall tires. Got a good deal so what the heck. Threw them on the ol’ Leader to see if I liked them and rode to lunch today. Nice riding tires with the higher pressure, so they stay for now


----------



## mrg (Dec 30, 2019)

Swapped out the OG 40 yr old Schwinn gumwalls for some Kenda gums, they don't look as good but ride much better so was a smooth ride around town on my OG 80 Deluxe.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2019)

It is funny to me, when I choose to ride my bike, when the conditions say you should drive your car if you have that option. 
 The forecast said it was only going to be 12 to 14 mph winds from the north, north east, but I’m sure they were well over 20 mph at times; this morning on my ride up the river trail, north, north east.







 The winds of darkness were strong this morning; but the light prevailed.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 31, 2019)

Rode with girlfriend this morning a little cold 33 . But that won’t stop us !


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 31, 2019)

Another short lunch ride today. ‘54 Leader. Really liking  the “new” tires on it


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Dec 31, 2019)

Last day of the decade, rode up the Rio Hondo with friends, only 10 miles from downtown LA, didn't make it to the snow but to the top of Whitter narrows dam. it was a great day for a ride!, we rode within a few feet of this hawk!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year!
Beautiful morning to ride 1936 Electric, down to the beach, and by the new Power plant, Newland, and the High Voltage green-belt home.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 1, 2020)

Very busy day today putting stuff away and organizing the garage but took a quick ride around the hood to test drive my new completed repainted and restored 1959 Hornet. It was a piece of junk when I got it and thought about trashing it but the wife changed my mind so it was finally completed last night.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 1, 2020)

My girlfriend and I rode to breakfast. She loves her 35 Shelby and I rode my Firestone Fleetwood . Only 20 miles round trip .I was in good company .


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy new year!!

Took this beautiful weather in So Cal up on its bike ride opportunity 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year. First ride of 2020, a sunset ride to the golf course and around the neighborhood. Beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## JGG (Jan 1, 2020)

My Green Panther on this beautiful New Years Day!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 1, 2020)

A perfect new-year’s day for a ride with my daughter and dad.  We took turns wearing the new “Frozen” helmet that Santa provided.  Foes LTS.


----------



## sccruiser (Jan 1, 2020)

Feeling blessed in Nor Cal. News Years Day 2020. !


----------



## SKPC (Jan 1, 2020)

Started the year off with a ride on the _Shelby Roadster_ in the Cali flats. Quiet,  smooth.....and still the fastest of the old bicycles I ride.  Carried me well today.












This is a stiff bike made with special Shelby tubing. The steel "gives" slightly and along with the high volume tires, takes the edge off on long rides.
Happy new year Cabers!...ride on.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jan 1, 2020)

For New Year's Day I decided to ride each of my four operational bikes.

First a four mile warm-up on my '64 Typhoon two speed...





then 8 plus on this mid-fifties Monark/Western Flyer...





20 and a half on new tires; 1971 Collegiate...





Finally, 13 miles into the darkness on my Mead Ranger...









Luckily I have a new set of headlights...


----------



## mrg (Jan 1, 2020)

We took a Rose Bowl halftime + 3rd ride to end of tracks.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 1, 2020)

After an all nighter this past Sat with Steve (@Velocipedist Co.) by my side, my girl has her first 28" wheeled rider, a 20's Columbia I picked up for her a while back. I jumped on the 1902 Napoleon and rode with several other Cabe'rs to a local early transportation show.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 1, 2020)

Since the oldies hadn't been put away yet, we rode down to Old Town Monrovia last night for dinner, drinks and the countdown to 2020.












We took it easy on last night's festivities...kinda, so we got up early and jumped on the train to check out the Rose Parade. Just realized I didn't get many pics 
















Stopped for lunch on the way home.




...and a tasty brew to seal the New Year.


----------



## rcole45 (Jan 1, 2020)

G



reat 67 degree,sunny day at the beach to start off the new year.Met a friend in Huntington Beach for lunch then sat on the wall and watched the people roll and walk by.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 2, 2020)

Took my '39 Flying Ace out for it's first ride of the year once the wind died down and sun came out yesterday.   Stopped at Dickens Opera House for a delicious beverage.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 2, 2020)

A happy new year to one and all!
Nice to see some lovely machines out on New years day, wherever they may be. Some real beauties in the posts above.

I was out on the 1907 'Cycles Morot' yesterday (above). The V-CC were invited to take part in the 'London New Years Day Parade' and this was my choice of steed for the event. Around 10 riders, on some beautiful machines.....




'Leach Marathon', built in the East end of London in the '50s, now lives a couple of streets away from where it was built.





You wait years to see a 'Marriot & Cooper' tandem tricycle, then you see two in the same week!
This one is from 1897.
We stopped outside the Palace for a quick photo opportunity on our way to the start and we were swamped by tourists. Cycling up 'The Mall' following this was incredible!





Back to back in 'Berkeley Square', my 'Morot' and Simon's stunning 1929 'Alcyon' TdF model. 
Beautiful, detailed restoration.....


















Also out riding in the parade, this 'Sinclair' C5, I'd never actually seen one of these 'in the flesh' before; the ladies husband also has one, they used them at their wedding, Crazy!!!













Also out, this stunning 'Paris' Galibier, from 1947.


An amazing, entertaining ride, I'm certainly not used to cycling along before 500,000 cheering  people, I've certainly never high 5'd so many, or been wished a "Happy new year" by so many. 
I'll definitely take part again.

One final image, featuring the fabulous ' Edward C. Reed High School Band', all the way from Sparks, Nevada. These guys kept us dancing on the pedals all the way round, from the start at 'The Ritz' to the 'Palace of Westminster', these guys rock!!!




Enjoy your rides, and once again, a happy 2020!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 2, 2020)

mrg said:


> Last day of the decade, rode up the Rio Hondo with friends, only 10 miles from downtown LA, didn't make it to the snow but to the top of Whitter narrows dam. it was a great day for a ride!, we rode within a few feet of this hawk!View attachment 1116953
> 
> View attachment 1116955
> 
> ...



well shut mah mouf, there's a Rio Hondo in California, too.

Fun catching up today - too many Great photos to mention them all.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2020)

4:44 AM departure to ride an hour to work 8 hours.
2:44 PM back on the river trail towards the beach and home.
I'm happy to not buy gas.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## vincev (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 2, 2020)

Rode the Jag on New Year's day at sunset... gorgeous!!!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 2, 2020)

Rode the Cruiser 5 today along Altadena Drive, in the foothills above the Rose Bowl in So. Cal. 5 mile round trip to the bank and back... beautiful weather, and easy peddling. Great way to start the year.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 2, 2020)

Rode tandems in the Marlborough wine country in New Zealand at Christmas... we stopped for wine tastings no less than 4 times, then had lunch at one! Stopped at a turquoise blue stream to dip the toes too.. talk about hitting the reset button.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 3, 2020)

Only 1 pic of bike at job-site.
Riding is the high-light of working.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 3, 2020)

Up and down the windless California coast today. _Hawthorne  Flye__r_  custom Roadster.  This machine likes to be wound up to 20 and sit there.






Where did everybody go?


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 3, 2020)

Short ride around work on the ‘54 Leader before loading up and heading home. “New” chain is so much nicer than the old stretched out mess of a chain.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 4, 2020)

My girlfriend and I rode to breakfast before heading to work


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 4, 2020)

The tomos mini folding bike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allpro2slow (Jan 4, 2020)

Rode my 30 year old Worksman to work yesterday. I'm going to ride it again today but have a longer shift so I'm posting my pic from yesterday.

Weather has been unseasonably warm with rain even a week or so ago in December.

Not super festive but it's kept my commute easy since I'm not struggling in snow.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 4, 2020)

I wiped off my chain before my ride today; knowing I may bump into the Super-Fast Pete @SKPC 
The closest bike I have like Pete's: 1939 Rustjunkie Tiki twin-bar.
9 tooth rear cog, no guard nor stand; let's Ride.





I left early, so I had over 30 miles logged by the time I ran into them.
I spun around, and rode 16 more with them; these bikes are fast.









I stopped for tacos on the way home; just over 50 miles for me today.
Thanks for the ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Jan 4, 2020)

Got out for a perfect-weather Saturday ride with some buddies.  I think I even saw&heard @cyclingday on what looked like the teen's green Excelsior Roadster flash by in the opposite direction.  Too much traffic to stop though...and you wonder why people live here...the winter weather is sweet.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 4, 2020)

Yes indeed!
The weather was perfect for a quick run down to Sancho’s for some tacos.


A shout out to @SKPC.



The Green Old Deal.



I’ve been watching this Cactus grow since the day it was planted.
Pachycereus pringlei 
I thought was a goner when some little Grommet pummeled it with his skateboard.
But, nooooooo!
That just made it even more resilient.
Now it’s as tall as the roof!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 4, 2020)

Finished a re-lube/cleaning of this 1938 Sun Racer and took it for a test ride...





















New carriage bolt for Mesinger B-7 seat...




Great day for a test ride!!


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 4, 2020)

I took Winston for a ride on the Shelby today


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 4, 2020)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Finished a re-lube/cleaning of this 1938 Sun Racer and took it for a test ride...
> 
> View attachment 1119039
> 
> ...



Same crank as my Manton & Smith lot of similarities


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 5, 2020)

My girlfriend and I rode to breakfast and cruised around the local parks


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 5, 2020)

been riding, just haven't been posting about it.
Noteworthy today, Tad's back in the saddle after receiving 3 stints week before last.  He had complained of riding with chest pains for months while constantly improving his Strava position on his favorite rides.
It's made him even faster to have his heart breathing easier.
My friends Steve and MA are training for hill country tandem ralley, and I've been meeting at their house to ride in and join the Sunday morning Alamodome sprint group.
Small, fast group at 42 dark, brisk and dry degrees this morning, and hitting mid 70s this afternoon.
My Moser today and Tad's Bianchi at coffee.  (didn't bring the good camera, just the phone)



Tad's story behind this Bianchi - it's been his pride, but he was ready to sell it.
Now his wife won't let him, because she connects this bike with him, and said it will be one she keeps if he's no longer with us.
But I'm betting I'll be chasing him for a long while.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 5, 2020)

Made it out for a couple hours on the '39 Flying Ace after some work related stuff and errands. Found something that's been staring me in the face for a while that I never took notice of before......


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 5, 2020)

About 25 miles today. Me and my ‘54 Leader and my buddy and his ‘53 Panther. Went down to the 405 on the riverbed, and then back north to the skate park the other way.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 5, 2020)

This one. Again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 5, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Made it out for a couple hours on the '39 Flying Ace after some work related stuff and errands. Found something that's been staring me in the face for a while that I never took notice of before......



Is it this tire that is coming apart that you noticed?

edit:  never mind, after looking at it again, I think that is the edge of the kickstand showing, not a tire bulge.  mea culpa.


----------



## tryder (Jan 5, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Made it out for a couple hours on the '39 Flying Ace after some work related stuff and errands. Found something that's been staring me in the face for a while that I never took notice of before......
> View attachment 1119271
> 
> View attachment 1119272
> ...



Kick ass bike.  Can we please get some frontal shots?  Thanks.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 5, 2020)

Night ride on the 1918 Pierce.

Winter is coming,  next month though,  66f here today.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 5, 2020)

Went out long and quick today for 67 on the _21'st Century Hawthorne_.  I don't ride this bike all the time, but when I do it always surprises me.  A few years ago I had this idea to build it.  Then piece by piece it became a reality.   I'm impressed every time I ride this machine, that's for sure.  Glass shard punctured today but otherwise issue free.  It seems to have it's own agenda, settles into a rhythm and I seem to be only a small part of the equation.  The Hawthorne fits me very well....Good long ride today.
San Diego Creek









The turnaround spot miles and miles inland...


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2020)

1937 Syracuse early down to the Wedge for sunrise.



Then I rode by the water tower, to Long Beach, Cyclone Coaster monthly ride.














So we rode to the Queen Mary today.






This is where I crossed paths with Pete @SKPC with the fog rolling right behind him.
I had a great day on this 20" tall frame; Dad's Bike, 1937 Syracuse 60th Anniversary special.
It is put away, back inside the house.


Some of the wildest stuff shows up at these monthly rides. @cyclingday 's Excelsior


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 5, 2020)

Took a ride around town and had a buy one get one free drink
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jan 5, 2020)

Didn't take many pics but it was a nice day for a ride around the LB with the CC crew!


----------



## rcole45 (Jan 5, 2020)

CC ride in Long Beach today.My 1980 S&S in the trash can studio.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 6, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> Is it this tire that is coming apart that you noticed?
> 
> edit:  never mind, after looking at it again, I think that is the edge of the kickstand showing, not a tire bulge.  mea culpa.
> View attachment 1119376





tryder said:


> No tire issue. What I found that I've ridden past is this miniature runway in the parking area at the south end of the local airport! (Place for people to hang out and watch planes take off & land.) Great spot for pics with an airplane themed bike!
> 
> 
> Kick ass bike.  Can we please get some frontal shots?  Thanks.




Ok. Here you go!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 6, 2020)

Lakeside trail ride with Daughter, my Mom, and Dad. Beautiful day!
Early 80’s Italvega/campagnolo
Day


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 6, 2020)

Sorry @piercer_99 , tried to include my reply earlier and got buggered. No tire issue. Just found the mini airfield w/runway and mini tower at the local airport that I've ridden past many times. Great place for pics of an aurplane theme bike!


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 6, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Ok. Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 1119818
> 
> ...



Very nice!
Love the frontal shot.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks @dnc1 !
Sorry I don't have the ancient architecture you include in your posts, that I enjoy.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 6, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thanks @dnc1 !
> Sorry I don't have the ancient architecture you include in your posts, that I enjoy.



yeah, talking new world antiques with someone from the old world always draws yawns and contempt


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 6, 2020)

bulldog1935 said:


> yeah, talking new world antiques with someone from the old world always draws yawns and contempt



Not always contempt, although there is often a tendency for a certain level of smugness on that front from many of my compatriots.  I couldn't possibly comment, and,  as I've mentioned before, you guys have us trumped when it comes to epic, scenic backdrops!
That Moser looks tall?


----------



## Sven (Jan 6, 2020)

Finally a descent day with nothing much to do. Took my 59 Flightliner around a bit. I can definitely feel it on my legs.








Good ride today


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 6, 2020)

Short ride during my lunch break today. On the Shelby Klunker. Still messing with gearing, but a nice rider


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2020)

I rode to and from work in Orange again today.
I fought the headwind early to work; so I could fly the tail-wind home.
It was beautiful on the trail this afternoon.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 6, 2020)

The 1975 speedster


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 6, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Not always contempt, although there is often a tendency for a certain level of smugness on that front from many of my compatriots.  I couldn't possibly comment, and,  as I've mentioned before, you guys have us trumped when it comes to epic, scenic backdrops!
> That Moser looks tall?



Of course I was partly being facetious, Darrin, but I've known people who collect old world antiques and make fun of what we call antiques on this side of the pond.
But you do have some Great masonry.

My Moser is a 64 cm frame - fits me great - my inseam is 35"


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Jan 6, 2020)

Quick trip to the end of the tracks.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 7, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> How about trying an early Colson sweetheart chainring like was probably on there originally? I've seen smaller ones that may fit your frame better. I'm getting all itchy seeing that Schwinn piece on there...



Like this one? This is the first one I've seen come up for sale. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/a...ice-as-listed-in-picture.164177/#post-1109934


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 7, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Like this one? This is the first one I've seen come up for sale. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/a...ice-as-listed-in-picture.164177/#post-1109934




I believe so. Top row, second from the left looks to be Colson, not Schwinn.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 7, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I believe so. Top row, second from the left looks to be Colson, not Schwinn.
> View attachment 1120525
> View attachment 1120524



Cool thanks Mike!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 7, 2020)

Balloonatic said:


> Rode the Jag on New Year's day at sunset... gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 1118115



I suppose I should have added some photos of the Jag knowing how much ya'll like pictures.... here ya go. 

It's a 1954 XK120, the "M" roadster. Yeah, I know it's not a bicycle, but at least it has spoke wheels.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 7, 2020)

Out in the Cali flats on the_ Elgin Tanker /Roadster _  today. This machine is big, long, heavy, smooth and_ quiet_.  It likes to be ridden both standing and sitting. Geared big.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 7, 2020)

Very short ride around in the warehouse today. But I had to try out the Quadangle since I finally finished it. Gotta say, I don’t know how I rode it in high school with that seat. It’s not comfortable at all now!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 7, 2020)

Laughing into headwinds both directions today; but happy to ride.
Another tradesman was giving me a hard time for riding my bike to work this morning; I do it because I Love it.
I choose to ride; I get to ride. Enormously blessed.


----------



## mrg (Jan 7, 2020)

Rode some areas of Orange I’d never been and then to the end of the tracks


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 8, 2020)

Took a ride westward to beautiful Lyons Colorado.  First stop was McCall lake.  Then the bridge where kids swim and teens jump into the river in the summer. A nice mosaic tile throw together building decorated the rivers shoreline and a nice trail led to a labyrinth garden. Got to listen to the creek and clear the cobwebs from my mind for a bit. Much needed sunshine and exercise.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 8, 2020)

A little local news, they're working on widening the 405 freeway.
So they blew up the bridge I used to ride to the River-trail, so I enter and exit the dirt side, of the S.A. river, under the 405.
Half mile in the dirt, to cross and ride the paved side 12 miles, under 3 more OC freeways.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 8, 2020)

It's been a super productive week at work so far. Rocked out everything that needed done today and even had time to beat the bushes to drum up some business! Rewarded myself by taking advantage of excellent weather for a couple hours on my '55 Raleigh. It felt good to spin some circles!   


Ended up out east to check out this porta potty. It's the only one placed in this particular spot and is probably a good place to poop if you had to. 

I turned around and saw a small group of just one species of prickly tumbleweeds gathered together in the corner and grooving with a pict! 




Beautiful day for a ride!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 8, 2020)

Yuuup







Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> It's been a super productive week at work so far. Rocked out everything that needed done today and even had time to beat the bushes to drum up some business! Rewarded myself by taking advantage of excellent weather for a couple hours on my '55 Raleigh. It felt good to spin some circles!   View attachment 1121201
> Ended up out east to check out this porta potty. It's the only one placed in this particular spot and is probably a good place to poop if you had to.
> 
> I turned around and saw a small group of just one species of prickly tumbleweeds gathered together in the corner and grooving with a pict!
> ...



Yep. Welcome to "colorful" Colorado. Nothing to offer but crap holes and dried up dirt weeds rolling around. No need to move here people. Maybe try California.  LOL.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 8, 2020)

Did my 11 miles on my 59 Hornet  with 60F sunny weather and barely broke a sweat. Love this cool weather!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 9, 2020)

The nearly full moon was setting this morning on my ride.
About a mile of the Santa Ana river has a golf course; geese hang-out.







No hurrying into the headwind home; beautiful ride.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 9, 2020)

Today was my 1980 Suburban’s turn for a ride. Again gorgeous cool sunny weather. I love how smooth the Positron shifter works.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 9, 2020)

Had a spontaneous moment today. Saw on the news this morning that the National Western Stock Show parade was today. Actually had a window of opportunity to go check it out.



Since the start of the parade was very near our meeting spot for the monthly Old Bikes Club ride, I took my '19 Arch Frame Mead Ranger for easy parking and access. Got a call as I was just leaving to take a look at a move, quote and schedule a move for the City, was a bit late and missed the longhorns but pretty cool to see a long standing tradition, cowboy parade in downtown Denver! 







The Westernaires!








My favorite.  Lady with a big still!













Team of street sweepers. The end.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 9, 2020)

Rode the Flyer today around 39 miles. Suffered against the high wind from the north and flew downwind with no effort the other way. When hauling-a, this bike likes to be leaned over hard while spinning on smooth pavement. Hands in the middle of the bars, tip the bike & it turns with no effort. This machine also likes to be ridden standing or sitting. Still the fastest bike I own but not for awhile.   Fun ride today but crashed and damaged the bike badly. Some blood but ok.  My poor bike!!  So mad....Nothing that can't be fixed and that's all I am willing to say right now.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 10, 2020)

If you don't crash once in a while, you aren't trying hard enough. Hope you're ok @SKPC !


----------



## SKPC (Jan 10, 2020)

Some gal pulled out in front of me and I smashed into her.....hard.  I was going fairly fast and zero time to react.  I will be looking for a fork as it is not salvageable.  She didn't look and on the phone.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 10, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Some idiot pulled out in front of me and I smashed into her.....hard.  I was going fairly fast.  I will be looking for a fork as it is not salvageable.




Glad your ok. Some drivers are either careless or distracted.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm glad you're OK Pete @SKPC 
Out for my morning light ride on a day off work.
1935 Velvet deLuxe
Perfect weather again.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 10, 2020)

Glad you're ok Pete! I have had the same experience a couple times. Worst of which was a right hook from a lady while training for an upcoming race. She drive right next to me for a while, sped up to turn right in front of me, saw me coming and STOPPED!!Hit the right front fender just behind the wheel, endo that launched me in the air, landed(dented) on her hood and rolled off the other side. Had a pretty big gash in my arm, blood everywhere. She gets out of her car and asks if I need a bandaid. What I needed was a ride to the hospital for stitches but have an excellent first aid kit at home. I hit the brakes so had to avoid hitting her that my rear brake cable snapped....

Be safe out there people!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 10, 2020)

Stupid weather,  I get off early to ride and rain and tornado watch. 








Maybe later.


----------



## mrg (Jan 10, 2020)

Took a cruise down coyote Creek and then back up to Rio San Gabriel for a fun little ride today.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 10, 2020)

Fun ride today with friends.
My brother electrical worker rode my 1936 Electric, I rode 1934 Greyhound, Marty rode 1936 Lincoln (I think), Cory and Jim were on Schwinns, nice ones too!


----------



## SKPC (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> Stupid weather,  I get off early to ride and rain and tornado watch.
> View attachment 1121924
> 
> View attachment 1121925
> ...



Hey...sometimes that's the best time to ride!


----------



## Sven (Jan 11, 2020)

First, glad you are okay Pete. Just like riding motorcycles if never if , it's only when.

Nice cloudy day. Glad to get out on the 79  and ride on the Three Notch .(Damn it , I'm outta shape)


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 11, 2020)

I don't know how you guys can ride in this weather,  the cold bites right through you.

I only made it a couple of blocks. 

28f this morning,  it was 70f yesterday morning.


----------



## dogdart (Jan 11, 2020)

70 degrees in Pittsburgh today, took out my'52 Shelby , equipt with 2 speed kickback. Needs a lay back seat post


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 11, 2020)

Partly cloudy and 79F here in Central Florida. My hat goes off to those that ride in freezing temps!
This 1974 LeTour is my best rider, light and fast with  my Kool Lemon Continental a close second.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> Partly cloudy and 79F here in Central Florida. My hat goes off to those that ride in freezing temps!
> This 1974 LeTour is my best rider, light and fast with  my Kool Lemon Continental a close second.
> View attachment 1122318
> 
> View attachment 1122319






 Nice ride. But that beauty definitely needs the chrome bar end plugs.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 11, 2020)

Lol Gt have been eyeing those.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 11, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Hey...sometimes that's the best time to ride!
> View attachment 1122010



Yea 
We had up to 60 mph winds


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 11, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> I don't know how you guys can ride in this weather,  the cold bites right through you.
> 
> I only made it a couple of blocks.
> 
> ...



Yes that’s Texas , crazy weather


----------



## SKPC (Jan 11, 2020)

50.27 on the Hawthorne today...Clean air and few out.



San Diego Creek





Talbert Regional Park


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 11, 2020)

I spent the whole day riding. First I practiced some disc golf with the CEO of my life, then took my daughter for a spin, great day.


----------



## MP12965 (Jan 11, 2020)

Rode my daughter's bike today.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 12, 2020)

Just a quick trip to the Pump House/Red Zone to meet my aunt, uncle and a couple of their friends for dinner yesterday.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 12, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> Stupid weather,  I get off early to ride and rain and tornado watch.
> View attachment 1121924
> 
> View attachment 1121925
> ...



Crazy the correct word for it !
70 then tornado warnings 
Then we wake up to snow


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 12, 2020)

Rode with my girlfriend to breakfast a little cool 33 That won’t stop us , it’s all about the wind speed here in North Texas. 
Enjoy the Ride and have a awesome day Cabers


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2020)

Rode over to @Over Town Brewing Co. for one of their soon to be famous Cafe De Olla stout ice cream floats.


----------



## Sven (Jan 12, 2020)

Took "Yellow Fever" out and about.  Sunny 67° in Southern Maryland. Might as well  enjoy it now. Winter goes out like  lion in March .❄❄❄❄❄❄



Tried to get up to 20 mph...but my legs said no. 





GOOD RIDE


----------



## Sven (Jan 12, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Rode over to @Over Town Brewing Co. for one of their soon to be famous Cafe De Olla stout ice cream floats.
> View attachment 1122736



How was that Stout Float? Sounds interesting


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2020)

Sven said:


> How was that Stout Float? Sounds interesting


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 12, 2020)

What a difference a day makes.
45 and sunny.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 12, 2020)

My Ford decided not to start this morning, so I missed my normal ride today. My friend rode his ‘46 Dx and yet another friend showed up on his Straight bar. Figures I missed out on that.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 12, 2020)

After I got my Ford fixed, I went on about a 10 mile ride on the Whittier green way trail. Not too many people out today so it was like riding by myself. First longish ride on the Shelby Klunker. Not a bad rider. On the way back home I stopped at King Richards Antique Mall. Fun way to kill some time


----------



## SKPC (Jan 12, 2020)

Elgin Roadster out to the waters' edge, then up and down the coast for 42. Slightly cooler temps and little if any wind.



     This bike is very smooth and damp, standing or sitting. This is why I love this bike.  Butt and hands are both floated by the comfy sprung seat and progressive springer fork.  Road chatter is swept away. The big bars are the cat's meow as they have multiple locations to place the hands, and when on the grips and way back on the saddle while pedaling, you can lean this thing over and it turns and tracks and arcs like a ski on edge.  The axle on the fork is waaaay in front of any handlebar hand placement, so the twin springs compress just the right amount when standing up and pedaling hard, maybe only 1/3 of the total, so it feels very predictable and not mushy when off the seat.  The seat itself is the lightest and most comfortable of the sprung seats that I have had the pleasure to sit on, and it has a lot of different sit spots on it.  Pedals the same, you can move around on them.    This is why I like this smooth bike so much I think.   At speed it really shines and feels like you are doing something illegal......  A favorite build of mine.


----------



## Mr.RED (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 12, 2020)

,


Got the 36 out today


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 12, 2020)

Rode my '61 Deluxe Hornet around the neighborhood this evening. Beautiful day for a ride. Mild temperatures upper 40's low 50's. Caught sunset at the golf course.
Hammerhead


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2020)

On the Hurricane Coaster today with my '34 Colson Hi-Lo. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 12, 2020)

1935 Velvet deLuxe up to Orange for our monthly Circle City ride; and home.
Really beautiful day for a ride.









Another sign for lack of maintenance on beach bikes: Green nipples.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 12, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 13, 2020)

Thees one. Needs an egg crate rack. I saw this pit running around the park with no collar. Please don't bite me. Please don't bite me. Please don't bite me. Whew.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 13, 2020)

They closed my open fence to the dirt side of the path; watch out for cars.
1940 WF HD to Orange and back; to and from work.


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 13, 2020)

Took the'37 DD out today, right around 70 out! Great rider....


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 13, 2020)

I put a new blue brooks on the white bike and cruzed thru downtown quartz hill this afternoon


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 13, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1123651
> View attachment 1123652



Sickest bike I've seen in awhile!!!


----------



## mrg (Jan 13, 2020)

Now this is a fence!                       Rode one of my twin 80 Deluxe Cruisers deciding whatcha to keep, think Im going to let this one go.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 14, 2020)

First shakedown ride on the new CWC built 38 Zep.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 14, 2020)

70f again.

Country roads,  take me home..

Pierce Racer


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2020)

WF HD back and forth to work in Orange.
I rode a mile on the dirt side of the river, to stop at the bank on the way home.
I was riding with a road bike rider for about 7 miles and shaved time from my normal pace.
Great day; glad to ride!


----------



## SKPC (Jan 14, 2020)

Out for 62 on the *Hawthorne Flyer>>>>*  today.  Perfect temps in the 60's, no wind, flat riding and nobody out for the most part. Ideal fast and furious conditions, even near the coast as there were no peds. to worry about.  This bike fits me real nice.  When in the middle of the saddle looking down through the handlebars the front axle lines up with my hands as it should.  This is a sit and spin bike and powers up to 20 quickly if you just sit planted on the seat and rev it up.  In the middle of the saddle, the fork spring sits at the top of the travel with only a tiny amount of sag.  If you stand up and hammer in front of the seat, the fork compresses a bunch, making the head angle steeper and the wheelbase longer with mixed/weird results.  If you stay in back of the seat while standing, the bike stays high in the travel, allowing it to take up the bumps. Really a fast bike. Lean it and it turns....Thinking of building another one slightly different from this roadster using another motobike-style frame....


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jan 14, 2020)

SKPC,

I'm so glad you're ok and also hope that you get your ride back in order soon.  Your bike really catches my eye.  I tend to look at the fully-dressed ballooners, but I love the color combo especially with the small blue accents Gives me inspiration to definitely build a lighter weight ride at my older age!


----------



## SKPC (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks man!  Never too late. Thanks for all the shoutouts on my wreck.  After bending the fork back to clear the down tube, I rode it home for 10 miles...It was tipped over and crabbing back home like a wired together Mexican truck with bent axles and a heavy load. It rode, but barely. It still made it home though.  The Shelby was built maybe 6 or 7 years ago. Original frame/fork/stem/bars/crank/ring is how I first found it.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jan 14, 2020)

Well today here in CLEVELAND. the
Weather was So  good and I never,
Ride my bikes on this time.
Or weather Cause the
Salt, on the ground they use for the snow.
But noooo!  I have no problem, the sidewalk are very clean lucky for me I when for a short ride on  this beauty.
I ride (Solito) Ha Ha Love it..


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jan 14, 2020)

Awesome looking bike, Felixnegron, very cool!


----------



## mrg (Jan 14, 2020)

Rode over to a place we rode bikes and hung out at as kids, there are acre's of abandoned buildings at the old "county poor farm" that was for the homeless back in the 20 & 30's, part of it turned into Rancho los Amigos hospital ( polio epidemic ). It was half abandoned 50 yrs ago when we had the run of the place ( a lot of good jumps ) and now its pretty bad from vandalism and the homeless. Its soon to be redeveloped into sports fields and warehouses and I didn't realize there is a LA county Sheriff substation on site to protect ( a little to late ), they swooped upon me and I got a armed escort out, I knew a back way in and didn't pas any no tresspassing signs but they said there was too much asbestos and stuff around. There was a old "Big" house for the big boss that burnt down I wanted pictures of but the art deco Auditorium is still there one of the said if I came back next Mon or Tue I could get some more pic ( escorted ). Man if they haven't let this place go to hell we could use a "county farm" now with all the homeless!


----------



## Bike Mike (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jan 15, 2020)

Rides4Fun said:


> Awesome looking bike, Felixnegron, very cool!



@Rides4Fun you are right. 
And Thanks for Tus Palabras.
Always love the (RMS) BY.
CLEVELAND WELDING COMPANY.


----------



## Sven (Jan 15, 2020)

Took a 10 mile ride on the TNT. This afternoon. Great temperatures. 


Around MP 3



Neat delapidated barn 



Turned around and heading back.



Stopped by the library,  a buggy and its nag awaiting its owner.



GREAT RIDE TODAY.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Same bike, same route, same job; enjoying the ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 15, 2020)

Pulled the 28" bikes out of the garage to take the 1929 Westfield for a ride.









Got home and rode both the Pierce's also.












Bikes are fun.



Found my tube of MAAS polish and worked on the Racer's paint a little.

I'm ordering a 1 pound tin of this stuff.













Ridden,  not hidden.


----------



## mrg (Jan 15, 2020)

Great day for a ride, tacos & scenery! oh and the filming of a workout video!


----------



## Sven (Jan 16, 2020)

Took a ride around Gilbert Run park
today








A low shot





GREAT RIDE.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 16, 2020)

Rode some different bikes today. And then took the Shelby Klunker on a short ride during my break.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 16, 2020)

I found a way onto the trail, under the 405.
There was a chance of rain today; I made it without one drop.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 16, 2020)

There was a chance for rain today, so even the convertibles had their tops up.


----------



## Sven (Jan 17, 2020)

A brisk 39° ride on the southern portion  of the Three Notch on my '79 Suburban. 



I dont know if the  the child was or wasnt on this tricycle, I observed down the embankment. It would have been a heck of a ride


An old R of W marker.


All in all Great ride!


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 17, 2020)

You lucky ducks.  We have snow.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 17, 2020)

Well...it wasn't a long ride 



















today. It was so cold I had to go back and pick up my fingers! (that's a joke) Seems funny(uncomfortable) riding in 40degree weather-I see guys here on the cabe posting pictures of bikes in the snow!!!! How do you do it? anyway-bike is 1937 ba97 Lasalle(Chicago cycle supply) no frills-perfect for exercise!


----------



## SKPC (Jan 17, 2020)

^^^Foam grips, long fingered gloves, a wool hat, loose shoes with two pairs of socks and layers.  That is unless you ride in so-cali.   A lot more pleasant in the sunshine state down south in winter.  It's so nice in fact that I got a long one in on the _*1935*_ *Elgin Roadster*   tanker down here.  Beautiful windless 65 degree ride out to the coast, then south, then inland to my turnaround, then back to the coast travelling north then back home.  Carried me well and always does.
California Boat Ride



Back Bay  E.B.I



San Diego Creek. Where did everyone go?



Nice Rig.  Looks fast.



The end.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 17, 2020)

The only thing we have in 'cali' on that list are 'flip flops'...those count as loose shoes?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 17, 2020)

Up to Orange, in the dark.
I took this picture of the sky at 5:20 AM.
It's not the sun.
Snow level that direction is real low, so maybe light reflecting off the snow?
I don't know.










5 days in a row ride to work.
I'm glad it's Friday.
I'll ride tomorrow too.


----------



## schwinnja (Jan 17, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Up to Orange, in the dark.
> I took this picture of the sky at 5:20 AM.
> It's not the sun.
> Snow level that direction is real low, so maybe light reflecting off the snow?
> ...


----------



## Santee (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Jan 17, 2020)

Thinning the heard for the new year so a tuneup and ride on a Spitfire 5


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2020)

Morning Light OC Beach ride on Aero King, double bar roadster.
Great ride, 40 miles.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 18, 2020)

Newport Back Bay.






The turnaround inland..



Where is everybody?


----------



## MP12965 (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## SteveF (Jan 18, 2020)

Finished my X53 today and took him for a short test ride. All in all, I'm pleased with how he turned out.


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 18, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Newport Back Bay.
> View attachment 1125749
> View attachment 1125750
> The turnaround inland..
> ...



Sweet ride


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 18, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> Pulled the 28" bikes out of the garage to take the 1929 Westfield for a ride.
> 
> View attachment 1124437
> 
> ...



What rims are you riding on


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 18, 2020)

Santa Monica Ride 1/18/20
























Another high quality day.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 19, 2020)

Don’t hate , but.... it’s great grandpa was a Huffman. ( LOL )











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott1963 (Jan 19, 2020)

I took a test ride this morning. Crazy traction, four hundred screws in these tires. This bike doesn’t even want to coast downhill on blacktop!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 19, 2020)

Rustngrease said:


> What rims are you riding on



the Westfield has Sunringle CR18
The Pierce Racer has rims from Europe
The Pierce Motor Bike has Asian 24mm alloy rims.

All three are modern 622 clinchers, that I run 700c tires on


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Cruising on my Mercury, with my girlfriend on her Shelby on the way to brunch


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 19, 2020)

Took a short ride on my 55 green Spit before the rain comes today.


----------



## sccruiser (Jan 19, 2020)

Yesterday on 41 Roadmaster at USS Hornet Museum.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 19, 2020)

About a 35 mile loop today. My ‘36 Shelby and my buddy’s ‘53 Panther


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2020)

1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser to the beach early today.
a really neat-o bike.


----------



## Sven (Jan 19, 2020)

Rode down the road to check on my buddy, Wade's house. He is in Florida escaping the cold. The winds have picked up since this morning, dropping  the temps into the 30s.







Everything checked out and secure. 



Good ride!


----------



## SKPC (Jan 19, 2020)

Up and down the coast on the 35 Elgin. Absolutely perfect windless weather..



Ran into Glen and talked for over an hour about how screwed up our current situation around the world is. From the melting-into-the-Pacific-Ocean blown nuclear power plants in Fukashima, Japan to endless war, toxic fuel, Orwelian electronification and no end in sight..….oh boy.  Today, as is usual, we both had our "flip-phones" turned off and were present in the  moment.   Good thing was that at least we had our bikes to ride.....






One more spin of the earth...but it is slowing down as everything else speeds up. 42mi today.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 19, 2020)

...


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## saladshooter (Jan 19, 2020)

Rode the Two-Tone 37 DeLuxe with the OBC around Denver today. Great friends, great weather, great bikes, great day!


----------



## tomcat peterson (Jan 19, 2020)

Sunny and 36 degrees. Beautiful day for my first real test ride on the Elgin twinbar.  That big chainring sux on hills. I think I'll try swapping it for a girls solid elgin chainring and see how I like it.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 20, 2020)

Met the OBC for our monthly ride yesterday on my 1919 Arch Frame Mead Ranger to enjoy great weather, friends and bikes! 




















What a great way to spend my birthday!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2020)

It was my girl's b-day, so I planned a lil weekend getaway to San Deigo on bikes. We packed light and rode down to the light rail station. As soon as we settled in, an older gentleman came over and exclaimed my Crusty Colson was the most dilapidated bike he's ever seen. What a compliment!












Once at Union Station, we scrambled to get tickets w/bike passes and just made our train. We got great seats with a beautiful view of the California coast.












bOObs




We arrived around Noon, checked in early and spent a wonderful weekend in SD including Old Town, Downtown, the beach and local breweries ...all on bikes 





































The only mishap was a blown bead. Tube went off like a gunshot and scared the crap out of a bunch of tourists. Luckily it happened while the bike was parked and a few minutes before the cops watching over the Million Women March came by:eek:


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 20, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> It was my girl's b-day, so I planned a lil weekend getaway to San Deigo on bikes. We packed light and rode down to the light rail station. As soon as we settled in, an older gentleman came over and stated my Crusty Colson was the most dilapidated bike he's ever seen. What a compliment!
> View attachment 1126736
> 
> View attachment 1126737
> ...






∆∆∆∆∆∆ Epic!!! ∆∆∆∆∆



All you young'ins trying to win the heart of a lovely lady, take notes. That's how it's done, Son!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2020)

OC BEACH ride with like minded enthusiasts/ CABErs/riders
I picked 1937 Syracuse again today, because I love it.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 20, 2020)

The 41 Firestone


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 20, 2020)

Night ride on the Motor Bike


----------



## mrg (Jan 21, 2020)

Cool day to ride with the boys in HB


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jan 21, 2020)

My wife prefers mans bikes but we saw this woman's Schwinn in a Goodwill store years ago, $5 as I recall. She wanted to throw it away last year, in red dirt part of basement of her parents house which she sold. 
I bring it here, clean it up, lube, new tires. I use it to ride to our mailbox. Today it's freezing but the paved road we live off of there's no traffic so I take a ride. All at once my right foot hurts like h***. My tennis shoe laces somehow caught, winding around the petal at the crank!
I couldn't pedal backwards because of the coaster brake. Anything I did made it worse. I couldn't get the shoe off and no knife. Then I thought about Captain Ahab, and I was now strapped to Moby Dick! That was about the time in struggling I fell over into some thick bushes, bike and all. Someday I thought someone would find a tanglement of skeleton, bike and heavy clothes.
Finally I managed to get just enough slack to get my laces untangled. 
Just call me Ishmael!



Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Jan 21, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> My wife prefers mans bikes but we saw this woman's Schwinn in a Goodwill store years ago, $5 as I recall. She wanted to throw it away last year, in red dirt part of basement of her parents house which she sold.
> I bring it here, clean it up, lube, new tires. I use it to ride to our mailbox. Today it's freezing but the paved road we live off of there's no traffic so I take a ride. All at once my right foot hurts like h***. My tennis shoe laces somehow caught, winding around the petal at the crank!
> I couldn't pedal backwards because of the coaster brake. Anything I did made it worse. I couldn't get the shoe off and no knife. Then I thought about Captain Ahab, and I was now strapped to Moby Dick! That was about the time in struggling I fell over into some thick bushes, bike and all. Someday I thought someone would find a tanglement of skeleton, bike and heavy clothes.
> Finally I managed to get just enough slack to get my laces untangled.
> ...



Sounds like you had a hell of a day. Laces in pedals are an adventure.


----------



## Sven (Jan 21, 2020)

Took the Flightliner out this fine cold afternoon.  This is nice little store. Been here since the beginning of time , across from the drag strip. Good beer prices.



The park road was half closed off. So I only used half the park







Good cold  ride!


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 21, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> My wife prefers mans bikes but we saw this woman's Schwinn in a Goodwill store years ago, $5 as I recall. She wanted to throw it away last year, in red dirt part of basement of her parents house which she sold.
> I bring it here, clean it up, lube, new tires. I use it to ride to our mailbox. Today it's freezing but the paved road we live off of there's no traffic so I take a ride. All at once my right foot hurts like h***. My tennis shoe laces somehow caught, winding around the petal at the crank!
> I couldn't pedal backwards because of the coaster brake. Anything I did made it worse. I couldn't get the shoe off and no knife. Then I thought about Captain Ahab, and I was now strapped to Moby Dick! That was about the time in struggling I fell over into some thick bushes, bike and all. Someday I thought someone would find a tanglement of skeleton, bike and heavy clothes.
> Finally I managed to get just enough slack to get my laces untangled.
> ...




OUCH!!! Glad you are ok. As a matter of fact I was thinking of the possibility of my shoe lace getting tangled and began a few days ago to double tuck them suckers under the cross lacing as a safety measure. I don't know how you guys ride in that cold weather. It was 50F earlier this afternoon and got as far as the end of the driveway and came back. It was blowing a good 15-20 mph so it felt to me like in the 30s.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jan 21, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> OUCH!!! Glad you are ok. As a matter of fact I was thinking of the possibility of my shoe lace getting tangled and began a few days ago to double tuck them suckers under the cross lacing as a safety measure. I don't know how you guys ride in that cold weather. It was 50F earlier this afternoon and got as far as the end of the driveway and came back. It was blowing a good 15-20 mph so it felt to me like in the 30s.



[emoji3]



Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Jan 21, 2020)

Clean air late in the day out on the coast..Beauty weather. Gamble Stores Hiawatha ...black and chrome..


----------



## mrg (Jan 21, 2020)

Dark skies but still a dry ride south on the Rio San Gabriel, checked out some Cerritos parks and another one of our old skate ramps.


----------



## hm. (Jan 22, 2020)

Blue sky and the 83 Cruiser made for a great round of riding this past weekend at the Country Club.

























 Finished out with the view of the snow capped Idyllwild mountians behind the palms at the 18th hole. Great ride.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 22, 2020)

Ran into this dude jammin' away. Transitioned straight from "my way" into "bridge over troubled water". Crazy how many more people - including myself - are willing to give a buck to someone who brings a smile to your face.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 22, 2020)

This one is for all of the Midwest/East Coast guys who think we’ve always got it good out here in California.
Mid 50’s with a cold rain on the way. Burrr!


I can’t top the brews that @fordmike65 posts, but I have been known to down a few Pizza’s now and then.
Happy Birthday, Louisa!



@rcole45 snapping a quick shot of his bike.



We made it back just before the rain started to fall.


----------



## Sven (Jan 22, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> This one is for all of the Midwest/East Coast guys who think we’ve always got it good out here in California.
> Mid 50’s with a cold rain on the way. Burrr!




50s..Burr!...Martin ..do you understand we got damn lizards falling out if trees in Miami cause of the cold...LOL


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Mid 50’s with a cold rain on the way. Burrr!




I made it to and from work before any rain fell on me today.
I pedaled home into the headwind towards the beach in shorts and t-shirt; not cold.





Really glad to pedal my bike.
Some folks really look at me going by; like they've never seen anything like it, LOL.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 22, 2020)

_Hawthorne Flyer_ …...…..Rain in California? Beautiful out late today. Glad I rode.


----------



## Miq (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks to @zedsn for sending me the saddle parts I needed.  Last night I finally got the red paint off the pieces I needed and today I went for a ride.  I still need to adjust the angle a little, but its comfy already.  

It’s been a few weeks since I rode and it felt great to be back on my bike.  Work filled my life for the past few weeks   and it was nice seeing the sky and feeling the wind again.  









1941 New World


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 22, 2020)

This thread to me is what the CABE is all about. 

Let's keep it on top!


----------



## hm. (Jan 23, 2020)

Back in Whittier today I went over to check out the San Gabriel River Trail again.























Bellflower skate park




















































   A 25 mile loop down to Long Beach and back to Pico Rivera. 1980 Schwinn Cruiser 5 riding on Schwinn Studded Balloon tires


----------



## fattyre (Jan 23, 2020)

Bike riding is awesome.


----------



## Sven (Jan 23, 2020)

Took my brother in law's not so vintage, classic or antique Diamondback for a "road test " , after doing some work on it.



Chaptico wharf, very calm waters today.





 Need to replace the fraying rear shifter cable, other than that rides very nice. 
GOOD RIDE


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2020)

Same, same.
I found a cookie under the freeway, in the dark this morning before 5.
@fattyre Yes indeed!


----------



## SKPC (Jan 23, 2020)

Late start today on the Elgin Tanker but glad I rode.  Really nice out in the so-cal flats.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 23, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> This thread to me is what the CABE is all about.
> 
> Let's keep it on top!
> 
> View attachment 1128548


----------



## Miq (Jan 23, 2020)

More bike therapy today on the canal out to Kyrene.  Adjusted my saddle pre-ride and flew through the still desert air.  










Q


1941 BFG New World


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 24, 2020)

A couple of years ago, i broke my left tibia and fibula in 3 places when riding in January.  I hit some black ice on a turn and slid on my side across the road and slammed into a curb.  Now i ride indoors during winter conditions.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 24, 2020)

1817cent said:


> A couple of years ago, i broke my left tibia and fibula in 3 places when riding in January.  I hit some black ice on a turn and slid on my side across the road and slammed into a curb.  Now i ride indoors during winter conditions.
> 
> View attachment 1129117



Ouch.... Maybe i should be a bit more conscious while riding in the cold.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 24, 2020)

Cruised down to the creek before hitting the bank. Lots of rebuilding for flood recovery. A day off... An empty stomach... A couple tall cans... The peaceful sound of running water... An old bike... And wireless headphones bumpin' some gangsta sh!7.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 24, 2020)

Bao @lounging came over for my morning light ride to Balboa's Wedge.
Oriole Curvey Cruiser and Velvet deLuxe; enjoying the ride.











We ate at Charlie's Chili next to Newport pier; possibly the World's greatest chili cheese omelette.
Thanks for the ride!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 24, 2020)

Couldn't resist pulling this bad boy out now that I had the 'right' t-shirt!  Early 1937 Schwinn A207 autocycle-w/o speedo.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 24, 2020)

Been sick for a week ride.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 24, 2020)

Finally have some decent weather for riding. It's been snowing or near zero temps. Sunset ride to the golf course and around the neighborhood. A balmy 35 degrees. Beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 24, 2020)

#specializedcambercarboncomp29


----------



## SKPC (Jan 24, 2020)

Out again today on the* Elgin Roadster *for 46. Glad I went riding. This bike should be illegal.
_Newport Back Bay_



_Where is everyone?_



_San Diego Creek_






_Cali boat ride_



Running a new lower headset cup.  Replaced the Shelby cup that seems to be of a softer metal as it began to "index" with ball impression detents..


----------



## Brutuskend (Jan 24, 2020)

A custom stretch.


----------



## Miq (Jan 24, 2020)

Another nice set on the canal.







41 Schwinn New World


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 25, 2020)

..


----------



## Sven (Jan 25, 2020)

Took a ride around Coltin's point today. 




 A lovely fixer upper.
 Z




Good Ride


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 25, 2020)

Broke the chain on my 1953 Phantom a few months ago...finally ordered parts and fixed it.  7 mile test ride this morning at my local spot.
























Passed inspection and now back in the rotation.

Great day for a ride!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 25, 2020)

Nice photos @Arfsaidthebee


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Jan 25, 2020)

^^^^Beautiful photos above autocycleplane……..53 on the *Flyer *today..
At the turnaround, San Diego Creek. Where did everyone go?



S.D.Creek, Irvine.



Newport Back Bay


----------



## Miq (Jan 25, 2020)

Nice hazy bay pics @Autocycleplane! The sun in the clouds looks great!

Out to Kyrene again on the deserted canal.





41 New World


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 25, 2020)

About 15 miles tonight. Through downtown and down a dark highway. Pretty fun Saturday night.


----------



## Sven (Jan 26, 2020)

Took a ride around Piney Point on my '72 "Yellow Fever" Schwinn Varsity.









The old Piney Point lighthouse and keepers house






Neat sail boat mural 


Cold..but good ride


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 26, 2020)

I was told by my dentist, No strenuous activity, Friday morning when he yanked a molar out of my lower jaw.
So i pedaled easy this AM down to the power plant at the beach.
These light patterns were on the asphalt before I rode around following them.



1935 Velvet deLuxe; Huffman aircrafted motorbike.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 26, 2020)

Out riding around the park and into town for breakfast with my girlfriend


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 26, 2020)

Westy


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 26, 2020)

Just a short ride. About 15 miles today on my ‘54 Leader and my friend on his ‘46 DX


----------



## SKPC (Jan 26, 2020)

Overcast skies but good for riding. No wind, warm and no climbing. Perfect fast conditions for 42mi.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jan 26, 2020)

'34 Mead on Casey Key Rd.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 26, 2020)

Rode my '61 Deluxe Hornet around the neighborhood and to the golf course. Hit 42 degrees here today, heat wave lol. Beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 26, 2020)

I pumped green "SLIME" into the Tubes on Rustjunkie Tiki Twin-Bar.
I rode it for 20 minutes and checked the p.s.i.
It increased 2 p.s.i.
Maybe I remembered incorrectly.


----------



## MP12965 (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 26, 2020)

Followed up with a cold beer.
The only kind I drink.


----------



## Miq (Jan 26, 2020)

@piercer_99 Sweet Motorbike pics!

Washed my bike and rode w Philthy around Tempe Town Lake.  Fun day.







1941 Schwinn New World


----------



## mrg (Jan 26, 2020)

A quick trip down the tracks and noticed the control box where I take a lot of pics ( was painted as a gas pump ) has been replaced!


----------



## Sven (Jan 27, 2020)

Took the '79 Suburban  around my neighborhood on a recon mission of a residence that has a potential bike for sell.





Mission complete , heading back to my house.






Decided to checked my buddy's house while heading back home.  There is little pig is on my bike.



Good ride.


----------



## bficklin (Jan 27, 2020)

Nice bike [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 27, 2020)

Sven said:


> Took the '79 Suburban  around my neighborhood on a recon mission of a residence that has a potential bike for sell.
> View attachment 1130834
> 
> 
> ...




Does it have the Positron shifter?


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 27, 2020)

Cool 70F and a great ride on my 73 Continental.


----------



## fattyre (Jan 27, 2020)

99% of the time fenders are your friend.   Not today.  Not when snow gets packed between them and the tire.   It’s a hell of a way to get a good work out!   Luckily it was only the back wheel.  Don’t think I could have powered through both wheels getting jammed up.


----------



## Sven (Jan 27, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> Does it have the Positron shifter?



It sure does. I like the Front Freewheel System .


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 27, 2020)

Sven said:


> It sure does. I like the Front Freewheel System .




So does my 1980 Chesnut color Suburban. It shifts very smooth .


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 27, 2020)

WF HD with bag and lunchbox, a little over an hour each way.
I still love it.



It's my commuter bike.


----------



## Miq (Jan 28, 2020)

41 New World


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 28, 2020)

A beautiful day for a bike ride.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 28, 2020)

Out late for 39 on the 28-er-framed Hawthorne 26-er.


----------



## Miq (Jan 28, 2020)

After dark ride to Kyrene under the crescent moon on my 41 New World.


----------



## rcole45 (Jan 28, 2020)

Balboa to Huntington Beach for lunch and back. 15.2 miles


----------



## mrg (Jan 28, 2020)

A tribute ride around Orange today for a friend ( old man Mike ) who passed away this weekend, he was not a caber ( didn't even own a computer ) and lived in a trailer park, but a few here knew him. He had a Phantom ( he traded 3 80 Cruisers for it ) but 1980 Schwinn Cruisers were his passion and rode them everywhere around town and was always getting ask about his bikes even by @Cory ( didn't know him ) just out of the blue!. He read every book on Schwinn he could get a hold of and was so full of Schwinn facts, oh well Ride in Peace Mike! even on that OG Schwinn dealer made clown bike!


----------



## Sven (Jan 29, 2020)

After fixing a rear flat tire on my 55 vette, I rode around the neighborhood . So far so good.








Good , but chilly little ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 29, 2020)

Chilly ride, 35f.

Sometimes I wish the Motor Bike was as fast as the Racer. 








Actually,  I wish it was as fast all of the time.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 29, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> Maybe include a description of the bike and the trip?



Pic during my ride home.
The leaves are moving faster than me; blowing up against the fence.
There is a wind advisory today at 4; but I am home way before that.
Fun ride!
There is a lot of description in _*Heavy Duty.


*_


----------



## SKPC (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Jan 29, 2020)

Sunset trax ride.





41 New World


----------



## Sven (Jan 30, 2020)

I rode my '59 J C Higgins Flightliner down to and around the park today.




Took pictures with my tablet.





Good ride. RIDE TO LIVE , LIVE TO RIDE on any bike in your pride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2020)

A coyote was trotting on the trail the other direction, under a bridge this morning.
And then I saw a cat snooping around out near the trail.
I warned him about the predator nearby, that wants to eat him.



I ride the dirt side down to the construction on the 405.
Great week riding to work. I'm off tomorrow to spend hours in the dentist chair.
The ride is the best part.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 30, 2020)

Out for around 30 on the Elgin hot rod. California dreaming weather...
Where is everyone?




Newport Back Bay.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 30, 2020)

Short lunch ride today on the ‘36 Shelby Cadillac. Found another chain guard and tried something different. Too much red, so back to the other guard it is!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 30, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> A coyote was trotting on the trail the other direction, under a bridge this morning.
> And then I saw a cat snooping around out near the trail.
> I warned him about the predator nearby, that wants to eat him.
> View attachment 1132340
> ...



just have to say that everytime I hear this commercial, I think of you.


----------



## Miq (Jan 30, 2020)

16 mile lasso loop through Gilbert AZ this afternoon. 

Trax on the way out. 









Trax on the way back.


 


1941 BF Goodrich New World


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 30, 2020)

Enjoying the 50 degree temps and sunny skies in Charlotte NC’s Freedom Park. The bike is a recently restored 1975 Raleigh Tourist: 24” frame, 28” wheels with Sturmey Archer 3 speed hub and rod brakes.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 31, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> just have to say that everytime I hear this commercial, I think of you.



I just have to say, I've never seen this commercial.
Thanks for thinking of me!
Light references are fun for me; strange power connection coincidence....



This is Bob Heironimus, original artist of the Light Bus of Woodstock; From Maryland too, funny thing.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 31, 2020)

Morning light ride for 40 miles on Aero King, Double-bar Roadster, by Schwinn.







Great day for a bike ride.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 31, 2020)

Short lunchtime ride on the ‘36 Shelby


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 31, 2020)

Sunset ride to the golf course this evening. '61 Deluxe Hornet, the winter tires are on the loud side. They do ride smooth though. Beautiful day for a ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 31, 2020)

1920 Pierce BR Amateur Sprint Racer 
40f
Light for Life.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 31, 2020)

Bonus round on my ride today after I posted above. Dropped down into Fairfax and caught a good look at the new @RUDY CONTRATTI ride he was showing Joe Breeze at the museum. It was fun to catch up with both legends before heading back to the truck.


----------



## Miq (Jan 31, 2020)

Tempe Town Lake ride at sunset. 











41 New World


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 1, 2020)

Beautiful day here in North Texas


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 1, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Beautiful day here in North Texas



A beautiful day here in So. Cal. as well.
1936 Electric


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 1, 2020)

Beautiful day for a ride in New Hampshire as well. Had to go to the bank, so took my '61 Panther 3 for for a ride around downtown Laconia. 41 degrees today on a great ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 1, 2020)

Pierce


----------



## SKPC (Feb 1, 2020)

Hawthorne Flyer out to the coast,  up San Diego Creek inland, back out to the coast, north, then back home to Costa Mesa in nut-job crazy 75degree winter California weather.  A longer 63mi. ride today. I finally broke the elusive 1000 miles in 1-month down here in the flats..(9 days off)...1094mi total after the final day today. Pretty stoked about that....….*.and* the _Shelby Flyer_ is all back together spiffed up for tomorrows ride after it's fork-destroying crash...
The Wedge....



Where is everyone? San Diego Creek.....



Newport boatyard....



Talbert Regional Park....


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 1, 2020)

My grandson and I doing laps at Porter park.
Pierce Racer and Workhorse
























There is a 2 mile loop, smooth concrete. 
He did 2 laps in 10 minutes to my 3.
Tired legs is what that gets you.  He isn't really happy that my bike is faster.


----------



## MP12965 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 1, 2020)

I took a ride on the 59 on the TNT and around historic Charlotte Hall.






This picture doesnt show the true hue of this barn but it matches the Flightliner  nicely. Nj



Nice cool ride today.


----------



## Sven (Feb 1, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Hawthorne Flyer out to the coast,  up San Diego Creek inland, back out to the coast, north, then back home to Costa Mesa in nut-job crazy 75degree winter California weather.  Nice to be down in Cali for a longish 63mi. ride today. Finally broke the elusive 1000 miles in 1-month down here in the flats..(9 days off)...1094mi total after the final day today. Pretty stoked about that....….*.and* the _Shelby Flyer_ is all back together spiffed up for tomorrows ride after it's fork-destroying crash...
> The Wedge....
> View attachment 1133345
> Where is everyone? San Diego Creek.....
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS on your 1094 miles in less than a month. Great job!


----------



## dogdart (Feb 1, 2020)

37 Trojan
Hitting the Gulf Coast


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 1, 2020)

Night ride down main street. Saw this sweet land cruiser. I actually found a sixer of ipa and a taller glass bottle of stout just laying on the sidewalk. As I'm picking it up a guy rolls up on a bike and says "wow is that a straightbar?". Haha.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 2, 2020)

Another beautiful day . Out riding with my beautiful girlfriend


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 2, 2020)

73f, nice day for a ride on the 47 Texas Special badged Huffman. My old bikes make me forget how much fun this is to ride.


----------



## PAValentine (Feb 2, 2020)

I went to the Big Apple on my newly repainted mid-'40s CWC Western Flier......
It's a loooong haul from Texas to New York!


----------



## hotrod (Feb 2, 2020)

warm winter day! working on takeing pics while rolling.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Feb 2, 2020)

I usually ride my Ranger on Sundays but he pulled up lame about a mile from the house,





so the Western Flyer got the call today...


----------



## SKPC (Feb 2, 2020)

Shelby Flyer is back up and running. About 40 up and down the coast.


----------



## mrg (Feb 2, 2020)

Didn't even think about taking pics on the "Ride a Girl" CC ride today, guess I was thinking about getting to the Superbowl party!


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Feb 2, 2020)

I rode my 41 Schwinn Klunker  with my grand daughters . Great day  along the pedal path in Big Bear Lake


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 2, 2020)

1938 Elgin Robin. Been a few years since I had this one out! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2020)

I rode the Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar to the Wedge, then to Long Beach for the Cyclone Coaster ride.







I ran with the battery bikes for a few miles along Bolsa Chica.




Great day; 54 miles.
No fenders, no stand, one gear, one inch pitch.
I ran it up to 20 mph today in Belmont Shores where there's a radar; no pic, sorry.


----------



## JLF (Feb 2, 2020)

Pre Super Bowl ride under blue skies in Portland.  On my 1970’s Huffy 26 frame (Road Side? Not sure?) built with a pile of leftovers.  Heavy, comfy, fun to ride!


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 2, 2020)

Afternoon ride to Franklin Falls Dam. Rode my '61 Panther 3. Stayed for what should have been sunset, it clouded in though. Still a beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead












*

*


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 2, 2020)

Went for a ride with my duawta.  Before the chiefs won a superbowl. Took some pictures next to my neighbors rocket 88 and 57 Chevy pickup. God i love that Oldsmobile that inspired the very first rock n roll song. What an amazing piece of americana.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 2, 2020)

73° today.....




At 3:15

Got a couple hours on the '39 Flying Ace




And maple walnut ice cream on the way home.




Unbelievable day for a ride.   Made it home just as they started the National Anthem for the big game.


----------



## Miq (Feb 2, 2020)

Fun ride w Philthy around Kyrene. Great temp for a ride today. 






1941 Schwinn New World.  --  —  --  — 1990s Cannondale.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 3, 2020)

Back in VT after a big time weekend spent in NYC! A super amazing time but I'm glad to be home and back to the bike work.


----------



## Tomato John (Feb 3, 2020)

Rolling with the Spokane dropouts yesterday. Weather was a crisp 38 degrees at the start- but beautiful.


----------



## fattyre (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 3, 2020)

Just a short lunch ride today. On the new beater. No grips, no stand, bars that won’t stay in place, and a seat that is questionable at best. But it’s still a bad mo fo


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 3, 2020)

Brand new week of work; I get to ride the 1940 Western Flyer HD Service bike to Orange, Santa Ana River Trail.
Happy Monday.


----------



## Sven (Feb 3, 2020)

With the bikes loaded up, my brother in law  and I headed east



4 hours later spent a beautiful  day on the eastern shore























A great lunch at Smitty McGees


A great day


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 3, 2020)

Meh.

Stupid weather.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Feb 3, 2020)

Man, 85 degrees a couple of days ago, 60 and windy today but looking at alot of these posts I can't complain ( or shouldn't ), had to dodge some flying tumbleweeds on my Spitfire tho. oh ya, the last pic is the curbs they installed 45 yrs ago to stop us from skateboarding!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2020)

I really had to contemplate whether or not I was going to ride today with the Highwind warnings.
 I saw this flag where I live, ripped off its hangers, and I decided to tie a bandanna around my face.
 I took it as a challenge  and rode anyway.
 The winds of darkness we’re strong this morning, but the light prevails.


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 4, 2020)

Beautiful weather today, 75 and breezy. Actually felt cooler and after 17 miles not a drop of sweat. Summertime is different. Nothing fancy or expensive but this aluminum bike is super fast, very light and comfortable to ride. The climb up the bridge is a bear but a great Cardio workout.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2020)

What a BLAST riding home!
Flags were full unfurled!
Ride the tail wind when ya can.



Even my riding shorts are "RUSTY"


----------



## Sven (Feb 4, 2020)

Three boardwalks one day (rack and ride)
Ocean City, Maryland



Rehobeth Beach, Delaware


Atlantic City , NJ


A very long day, but a great time


----------



## Miq (Feb 4, 2020)

@Sven you hit some of my childhood favorites this week.

Cold clear night here.  Canal was petty desolate.





41 New World


----------



## mrg (Feb 4, 2020)

Took a ride around downtown.


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 5, 2020)

Mrg is your Spit a 1960? It’s in gorgeous condition.


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 5, 2020)

Just a couple miles today on my lunch break. Mid ‘30’s Shelby Klunker


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 5, 2020)

Pierce Motor Bike
Quick ride after minor surgery. (Me, not the bike)
Now it's snowing.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 5, 2020)

41 today on the _Shelby Flyer  _in the flats.  I ran a troxel triple-sprung seat today instead of the rigid Selle, and this allowed for alot more riding positions on this bike. It gave me much more room to move around on the seat and bars while clipped in and I really liked the way the bike rode with it. Clean air and no wind today. Quite beautiful out in the high 60-s.


----------



## Miq (Feb 5, 2020)

@SKPC I love sliding back on my Troxel and lifting the upstroke foot almost off the pedal.  Comfy and fast.  Guess the clip ins help a lot with that.  How much more comfortable and functional have seats gotten since the 30-40s??  Always inspiring seeing your performance driven blend of old and new being ridden SO MANY miles!


----------



## fattyre (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Feb 6, 2020)

Miq said:


> @SKPC I love sliding back on my Troxel and lifting the upstroke foot almost off the pedal.  Comfy and fast.  Guess the clip ins help a lot with that.  How much more comfortable and functional have seats gotten since the 30-40s??  Always inspiring seeing your performance driven blend of old and new being ridden SO MANY miles!



Good question..  @Miq !!  As far as seats go, it has become a weight issue.  Problem is the new seats will never be as comfortable as the old wide-winged ones that are sprung.  You cannot suspend the rider with the new ones from road feedback nor does the seat itself move/pivot with the riders' nether-regions as he/she pedals the bike.  This is a big advantage that the old tripple-sprung seats have over newer seats IMO.  What I like about this 40/50's troxel is the low weight, curved pan shape and wide wings you can move way back on.  Clipless pedals?  All I can say is you must try them if you ride alot.


----------



## FSH (Feb 6, 2020)

Out today for a ride in sunny socal.  The geometry of the bike was WAY better on my hip than my other bikes.  I will be doing this again soon!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 6, 2020)

Enjoying the ride; '40 WF HD


----------



## SKPC (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Feb 6, 2020)

Out past Kyrene on an afternoon ride.  Sunny and lots of people out.  Fun 18 miles on my 1941 New World.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy Friday!
Absolutely gorgeous day riding Elgin Tiki Cruiser along the beach.
This bike brings smiles everywhere we roll.







Jennifer from Costa Rica digs the vibe.










I feel totally spoiled blessed.
What a great day; 42 miles.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 7, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 1136717



Love this shot.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miq (Feb 7, 2020)

Fun ride downtown with my buddy Eric.  A lot of new street art since the last time I rode downtown. 










41 New World


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 8, 2020)

Early morning moonset ride to the top of School St. By the time I got there,the clouds rolled in. $#@&! Oh well still a fun ride on the snow covered roads.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2020)

Morning light ride on Oriole Curvey Cruiser; 22 miles.
It was chilly, wet, and foggy both times I rode the river trail; sunrise at the Balboa Jetty.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2020)

1940 Red Streak, H.S.B. & CO. by Snyder on a couple errands and to the park for pictures.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 8, 2020)

Rode through several Fremont parks out to Ardenwood Historic Farm...1953 Schwinn Black Phantom.



























Great day for a ride!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 8, 2020)

hm. said:


> Blue sky and the 83 Cruiser made for a great round of riding this past weekend at the Country Club.
> 
> View attachment 1127514
> 
> ...



 0 the coachella valley so beautiful in the winter


----------



## hm. (Feb 8, 2020)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> 0 the coachella valley so beautiful in the winter



I totally agree.. Wife and I try to spend every other weekend there. Its a nice place to hang thats not far from our home.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 8, 2020)

Rode my '61 Deluxe Hornet around the neighborhood and to the golf course for sunset. 21 degrees today on this beautiful afternoon ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 8, 2020)

Pierce Racer


----------



## Miq (Feb 8, 2020)

Rode around Tempe Town Lake with Philthy and Bridget at sunset. Great moon tonight. 







41 New World


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 8, 2020)

Street klunkin in Burbank ca today with @King Louie


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 8, 2020)

We ran into a few, fellow enthusiasts down at Perqs, while out for a ride today.





Dayhawks.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 8, 2020)

Miq said:


> Rode around Tempe Town Lake with Philthy and Bridget at sunset. Great moon tonight. View attachment 1137257View attachment 1137258View attachment 1137259
> 41 New World




That moon shot is exquisite!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 9, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> 1940 Red Streak, H.S.B. & CO. by Snyder on a couple errands and to the park for pictures.
> View attachment 1137076View attachment 1137077View attachment 1137078View attachment 1137081



What a beauty!


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 9, 2020)

Early morning ride to the top of School St and the golf course. '61 Deluxe Hornet. Caught the moonset. Cold as a witches #&@ still a beautiful ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Feb 9, 2020)

Riding and awaiting a sun rise shot and to pick up bagels . I rode around the town of Leonardtown.






After the sun had rose, l rode over to the "Pizza by the Slice"  where they sell bagels, Thursday to Sunday


Super great place. Bagels and beer at 0630



A "mowlawner" brew



The bagels



The gateway to town



Great Ride this morning!


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 9, 2020)

Our ride was cut short today due to rain. Only about 5 miles. First ride on the Shelby klunker with its new handlebars. Loaded up and headed home for drying out and a good cleaning


----------



## John G04 (Feb 9, 2020)

Finally got my 41 Schwinn back on the road. Still has a few little things that need to be adjusted but it rode very nice. Great 12 mile ride along the Lehigh river. Thank you to all the cabers who helped me get it back on the road!













Heres a before pic below


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 9, 2020)

Didn’t ride to far, it’s been raining in North Texas. So I got out my rainy day ride


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2020)

I rode my "Rainy Day" bike too; 1936 Electric.
It wasn't supposed to start until later, so I headed for the beach, you know, before it gets bad.
It rained on me for 10 miles, and then I got a flat.
It's okay, @Cory is on his way to the ride in his Great Big Ford Transit to save the day.
4 riders showed up to ride in the rain, but had a great breakfast in Orange.
Thanks for the ride.








I mounted the rear-view mirror on today; I love having one on every bike I ride.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 9, 2020)

Snowy fat shadow


----------



## Miq (Feb 9, 2020)

Went on a new route today.  Windy and overcast, but a fun ride, exploring north on some of the canals I always take south.  20 miles by the time I got back.











1941 BFG New World


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 10, 2020)

Just a short shake down run at lunch on my ‘39 Dx. Gotta rebuild the hubs, but other than that it’s a nice rider


----------



## Miq (Feb 10, 2020)

Sprinkles and windy this afternoon.  Rode past Kyrene exploring.



Finally discovered this gate that links a canal I ride on to some of the back roads in this area.  There are millions of hidden connections in the metro labyrinth.  I love finding secrets like this, miles from my own neighborhood,  cracking open new route possibilities in the urban sprawl.  It keeps me off the main roads, away from cars, in the quiet serpentine housing developments.  The more of these back roads I spend time on, the more it all feels like “my neighborhood”, sometimes it just takes me an hour to get there.   







21 miles on my 41 Schwinn New World


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 11, 2020)

I rode '40 WF HD to and from the job in Orange today.
It was pretty calm when I left but the north wind picked up and was strong when I made it to work.
Heading south on my way home, it was 10 mph south winds, out of calm 5 miles from home.
Today was my last day of work this week until the weekend.



Look real close at the full moon and there are Power Lines there.






From 43 degrees at 4:43 when I pedaled away, to 73 when I got back home.
Nice day for a ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 11, 2020)

First Ride, possibly for a long time, 1934 Airflite, by Huffman.
A stout machine.








The geometry of this frame with parallel down tube and seat stays feels as solid as it looks.
I love the original California bars too.


----------



## Miq (Feb 11, 2020)

@tripple3 That’s a great looking bike!  Mudguards, wheels, and bars are really sweet.   Very nice shape!

My buddy Kurt is in town again this week.  We took a ride this evening and used the gate I located yesterday.    Fun ride.





1990s Trek 8700 and 1941 Schwinn New World


----------



## fattyre (Feb 12, 2020)

All sheathed out.


----------



## Sven (Feb 12, 2020)

After a service PM / tune up  and a good cleaning, the '55 is now off the rack and back on the road. Took it for a spin around the neighborhood.  Everything seems to be  operating well. 



Good ride.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 12, 2020)

I need to build a klunker just for days like this.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 12, 2020)

Evening ride on my '61 Deluxe Hornet to the golf course and around the neighborhood. Had to get out before the weather sets in for the next few days. Beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

First day in a few, where it isn't raining hard at this time of day.

Pierce Motor Bike


----------



## fattyre (Feb 12, 2020)

Game time.


----------



## Miq (Feb 12, 2020)

Nice set tonight. 41 BFG New World


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 12, 2020)

fattyre said:


> Game time.
> View attachment 1139259



I can't look at that. Now I'm shaking and need a hot shower and fuzzy slippers.


----------



## fattyre (Feb 13, 2020)

Back at it!


----------



## hm. (Feb 13, 2020)

Just a $20 bare frame with nothing but a bicycle shop sticker and a dream hanging in the garage.



I like to think how nice its gonna be...



And here we are today, 2 years later.. A 1980 Schwinn Cruiser with all the missing parts collected and a visit to the Whittier Greenway Bike trail.



Last December it started taking shape when the kid down the street sold me a box of parts. A fork, stem, bars, crank, grips, seat, post, clamp and reflectors all freshly removed from his 79 Spitfire.



Then..a front S-2 rim.. a clean Schwinn badge.. nice pair of bow pedals..a bunch of shimano cable clamps with some original bearings and cups from my extra parts stash.



Another later model Schwinn Cruiser 3 found at a recent yard sale supplied the nexus 3 speed set up, tubes and kick stand.



Swapped out the stock 20T nexus cog for a 23T one. A brand new chain was added along with a re-chromed chainwheel I had hanging in the garage.



An original paint Schwinn Cruiser chainguard was a $20 craigslist score and matches the overall condition of the bike perfectly.


The rear S-2 wheel and a lightly used pair of Johns Royal Chain WW tires were found on offer-up for $30.



Tonight, I will paint the seat springs and move the Nexus 3 speed hub into the rear S-2 to match the front. Also will be adding the correct 1980 style spoke reflectors and a pair of chrome valve caps.



And here it is.. 10 miles later and just about ready to hand over tomorrow for Valentines Day..


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 13, 2020)

Time to take the old green girl out for a nice ride.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 13, 2020)

Decided to change it up today and ride the ‘53 Meteor. Couple miles on my lunch break.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 13, 2020)

I rode 1934 Airflight 
Bao @lounging rode 1934 Greyhound
Marty @cyclingday is on 1923 Indian:eek:
OC Beach ride Balboa to HB for lunch.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 13, 2020)

Rode through some local parks on the way out to Coyote Hills regional park to pick up my "Trails Challenge" t-shirt...17 fun miles on the Phantom!































Great day for a ride!!


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 13, 2020)

Chilly ride on the Pierce Motor Bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Feb 13, 2020)

@cyclingday That Indian is special and you had some worthy bikes as companions on the journey.  Nice rides!!

@piercer_99 something about the truss frame saddle on the Motor Bike makes it look even faster.  I like how clear the air looks on your chilly ride.

@Arfsaidthebee Great open land Northern Cal pics!

@hm.  You have a lucky Valentine.  Getting it all together takes determination.

Philthy joined me for a spin around the Tempe Town Lake in the dark.  Beautiful evening here.




1941 New World


----------



## bficklin (Feb 14, 2020)

hm. said:


> Just a $20 bare frame with nothing but a bicycle shop sticker and a dream hanging in the garage.
> View attachment 1139482
> I like to think how nice its gonna be...
> View attachment 1139543
> ...




Very nice job you did for someone special [emoji3059][emoji3059][emoji3059].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 14, 2020)

Last nights ride.


----------



## hm. (Feb 14, 2020)

California dreaming again today on a quick ride down the bike path to lunch. 1981 Cruiser 5.


----------



## Sven (Feb 14, 2020)

Dug my klunker '63 out of the storage shed, put some pedals and seat on it. Early this morning. 




The wife  and I ran some errands and had a Valentine's lunch at Sakuras . Came home and got a little (hmm...years ago I could have left the sentence at that....anyway...) ride in.


Wind chills down in the 20s. At least it stopped raining





Fun Ride.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 14, 2020)

Friday after-work ride on the Alameda Creek trail...





















Great day for a ride!!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2020)

Happy Valentines' Day 2020!
I spent the day riding a tandem with my Sweetie.
This morning I flew down to the beach on Velvet deLuxe.
15,000 replies on this thread; WOW!
I love it!


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 15, 2020)

Nice morning ride with Segar and other old time rock and roll.


----------



## Sven (Feb 15, 2020)

Took the Klunker'63 out today to Gilbert Run Park and rode the trail around the lake. 











Great ride-

View attachment 1140197


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 15, 2020)

Afternoon/evening ride around the neighborhood. Beautiful day for a ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 15, 2020)

1938 Schwinn, Paramount.
Sports Tourist model.


----------



## MP12965 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 15, 2020)

Went on a morning hike in the Sunol Wilderness...



Bedrock mortars used by Native Americans for pounding acorns that were found in the area are reminders of Sunol's first inhabitants. For the past century, however, the land known today as Sunol Wildereness Regional Preserve was used almost exclusively as ranch land. Under the East Bay Regional Park District's multi-use land management policy, cattle continue to graze in the 6,859-acre wilderness. Today, camping, picnicking, hiking and back-packing  attract thousands of park visitors a year. Visitors should bring drinking water because there is no drinking water in the park.

Then went for a late afternoon ride...










Great day for a ride!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 16, 2020)

Rode into Town with my girlfriend for brunch . Only 19 miles round trip .Nice ride through public park mostly.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2020)

A quick beach morning light ride on '40 WF HD.
Sometimes I wonder about this bike and bag.
Where I normally turn right on Brookhurst, the light changed to green.
So I rode around the power sub station to the river trail.
I rode on down past the other sub station, to the ocean.
I rode by the power plant on Newland, up to the high voltage transmission lines running through Fountain Valley.
Happy Sunday!
Light For All






Riding home, the fog rolled in and I turned into a different tract than usual.
I'm gonna go back and try this swing.:eek:


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 16, 2020)

A beautiful sunny, breezy cool day here in Central Florida and a great time for a long 19 mile ride on the Cross Seminole Trail on my Kool Lemon Continental.


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 16, 2020)

About a 15 mile ride today on the riverbed. My ‘30’s Shelby Klunker and my friend and his ‘46 Dx


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 16, 2020)

Rode my '61 Deluxe Hornet around downtown today for about 6 miles. Beautiful day for a ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 16, 2020)

Rode my Zep to go visit my neighbor


----------



## JRE (Feb 16, 2020)

Quick ride around the neighborhood on the 52 Monark.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2020)

I fixed flats on 2 today; then took 'em for a spin.
Great Western moto because of how handy the rack is, I've been missing it.
1936 Electric because it's been hanging in the stand for a week; it is put away again, ready to ride.


----------



## petritl (Feb 16, 2020)

A 40 mile maiden ride on this new to me 29r


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 16, 2020)

Sunday ride with the coolest kid I know——














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 16, 2020)

Worked on the house today, then did the first mowing of the yard for this year. After dinner cruise on the 1918 Pierce Motor Bike.  High of 76f today,  not right for February. 

Night time is the right time.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Feb 16, 2020)

Family ride to Gilbert.  Stopped and played football at the park.  






41 New World


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 16, 2020)

Another late night ride down main street. Saw this old printing press.... How cool!


----------



## Allpro2slow (Feb 17, 2020)

Took the Worksman out today.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 17, 2020)

Met the Old Bikes Club yesterday for our monthly ride. The February ride is the Graybeard John memorial ride. I brought his '41 Lincoln badged DX. Several of his bikes were in attendance and it was a lovely day for a ride!











Ghost bike in background. Stopped to pay respect....



Ended up taking home another Schwinn I don't need.....



Price was too good to pass. Always a joy to hang out with friends and their bikes.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2020)

Morning light ride on Elgin Curvey Cruiser to the beach, by the power station.


----------



## Sven (Feb 17, 2020)

Rode around Bushwood today.





A serious fixer upper


I was thinking about grabbing a cold beverage 


But ...closed on Mondays. What kinda bar closes on Mondays?


A shot on the dock.


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 17, 2020)

Rode the length of the Whittier green way trail today plus a little, about 15 miles total on the ‘30’s Shelby Klunker. Really like they way it rides


----------



## Allpro2slow (Feb 17, 2020)

Rode 6 miles up hill to see my bud and we got the chrome all nice and shined up.


----------



## parkrndl (Feb 17, 2020)

'51 J.C. Higgins. Took advantage of a beautiful February day with mid-50s temps.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2020)

Bao @lounging came over to ride 1939 DELMAR.
I choose 1936 Clipper.
Doublebar Day Beach ride.












The odometer clicked 32.5 miles today.
Great day for a ride.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Feb 17, 2020)

A little crusty-but great rider. Just got the tank for it so this justified taking a ride! 1940/1 dx-e(?) badged as Schwinn Majestic


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 17, 2020)

Saturdays ride.75 schwinn bmx cruiser


----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2020)

Man, haven’t hardly ridden off the block lately, still trying to get over a bad f&/#ing cold for almost 2 weeks but took a Klunker around the neighborhood


----------



## Miq (Feb 17, 2020)

Took the 41 New World to Papago Park for a little ride and climb.







 

I haven’t been to the top of Papago Buttes in a while, but I remembered how to get there.  I pulled the bike 100 feet up the hill and hid it behind some brush.   Once you go even a few feet off the established path, you are all by yourself.  



Time to climb to the top.




There’s a little exposure at the top.  .   Check out the plane landing at Sky Harbor top right. Same altitude.



I love how Swiss cheesed the rock is here.  It’s rotten and loose and crumbly to climb on but its cool to look at.




My favorite part of the ride.  Cleared it both ways.  Coming up hill my worn out rear Kenda slipped a little.  








I wouldn’t call it a mountain bike, but it held it’s own on some fun terrain.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2020)

We went back to the beach; Newport this time.
Bao rode Elgin Curvey Cruiser, I rode Velvet deLuxe.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2020)

Beautiful day for 55 miles, back-and-forth at the beach, on '40 WF HD


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 1141834




Wow!
Eric, be sure to post this one in the “Give it your best shot” thread.

That’s how it’s done, guys.
Beautiful shot!


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 18, 2020)

~34 miles round trip on the 34 Colson today to Carter lake.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 18, 2020)

This is a school bus stop


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 18, 2020)

More pics


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 18, 2020)

Haha... You can see from my tracks i took a "shortcut" and hoofed it up a hill vs zigzaggiing up the road. Big mistake.   For all the guys that can't ride daily it sure is nice to get a good ride in from time to time. Sure some of the hills got walked up but you may surprise yourself with what you are able to do. Take a day off work and commit to a long ride.  You won't regret it.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 18, 2020)

Hear heard!


----------



## mrg (Feb 18, 2020)

Checked out a few River/Nature trails along SanGabrie river around Lakewood/Cerritos, think I've rode the whole length on map from Seal Beach to San Gabriel Mts. ( 35 mi. 1 way) over the years but in many segments! but could be one for @tripple3


----------



## Miq (Feb 18, 2020)

Nice ride to Kyrene for sunset.





1941 Schwinn W1M


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 19, 2020)

Short lunch ride on the ‘30’s Shelby Klunker. Had to try out the new knobby tires


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 19, 2020)

I worked on Blondie today and she got a new chain, bearings cleaned and re greased. 















After I was done then took a short 6 mile ride around the hood then to the lake to see Wally Gator. I have been by this caving hundreds of times and just noticed the football this Florida Gator has LOL.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2020)

Westfield Wednesday, I rode 1937 Syracuse, 48 miles along the beach paths.


----------



## Miq (Feb 19, 2020)

Late ride through Scottsdale with my buddy Eric.  15 miles mostly on the green belt.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 20, 2020)

The crusty 55 westy for today's ride


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 20, 2020)

1934 AIRFLYTE was a wonderful 45+ miles, along the beach, on another beautiful day.









I had a great sandwich at the NBC Cafe.




Then my buddy came over and we went on a Huffman Ride.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 20, 2020)

Nice ride around the neighborhood...passed this spot every 15-20 minutes for a pic...













Great day for a ride!


----------



## Miq (Feb 20, 2020)

@Arfsaidthebee cool progression.

Day ride to Kyrene.  Finally wore through my rear Kenda on the ride home.  Time for new tires.





1941 BF Goodrich New World


----------



## mrg (Feb 20, 2020)

Took a ride around the wilds of Orange and I hate to say it but wilds its not what you think. I've never had a problem but started to wonder if I should be riding by my self with the recent influx of Homeless Tweeker bikers lurking in the bushes!, I have a lot of opinions but seem to get deleted when I express them, oh well, nice day for a ride tho!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2020)

Happy Friday!
1934 Greyhound to the bank.



See me waving in the window reflection.


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 21, 2020)

Another short ride to lunch today. On the ‘36 Shelby Cadillac


----------



## fattyre (Feb 21, 2020)

Warm afternoon sun.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 21, 2020)

There was a tapping... a gently rapping at my front door...alas as I opened the door... a bicycle ...this and nothing more......


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 21, 2020)

off eye went...faster miles per pint....watching the river flow bye.....eh!!!!!


----------



## jacob9795 (Feb 21, 2020)

I took this one on a test ride today, it’s fast


----------



## SKPC (Feb 21, 2020)

1937 Hawthorne Snyder-made.


----------



## Miq (Feb 21, 2020)

Quick windy sunset ride.








41 New World


----------



## Wingslover (Feb 21, 2020)

This is Zielony (the Polish word for green, which, as she's a Chicago Schwinn and I live here, I figure someone has called her that before). She mostly stays in my office downtown and I take her back and forth to city hall: my only moments of freedom before heading back to the office: she saves me so much time and turns me into a ten-year-old on a daily basis.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2020)

Wingslover said:


> This is Zielony (the Polish word for green, which, as she's a Chicago Schwinn and I live here, I figure someone has called her that before). She mostly stays in my office downtown and I take her back and forth to city hall: my only moments of freedom before heading back to the office: she saves me so much time and turns me into a ten-year-old on a daily basis. View attachment 1143784




I'd name her Limonka. Love that color.


----------



## Wingslover (Feb 22, 2020)

Was able to get out the '78 Traveller III for about 15 miles or so. It's the first time above 40° in a while- good to blow the cobwebs out and I was even able to get it into the big ring for a bit.


----------



## Sven (Feb 22, 2020)

Took a ride on the Klunker 63 around Newtowne  Neck Park. 



Rode to the Clements Bay



The gates have the same hue as the bike



Great weather. Great Ride.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 22, 2020)

Dropped off the truck for repairs 
So got time for bike ride home and take some pictures of the scenery 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 22, 2020)

The old 55 Spitfire got a turn to go 18 miles on the Cross Seminole Trail. A cool 64 degrees and a breezy afternoon made the ride very comfortable.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Feb 22, 2020)

None! It's too damn cold outside...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 22, 2020)

I rode my cycle truck. I went to a local swap meet didn’t buy much but had fun . Got to visit with some peeps I haven’t seen for awhile, it was good seeing them


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 22, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> I rode my cycle truck. I went to a local swap meet didn’t buy much but had fun . Got to visit with some peeps I haven’t seen for awhile, it was good seeing them
> 
> View attachment 1144185
> 
> ...



Nice 59 El Camino and 58 Impala! Whoops it's a Biscayne, same body style.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 22, 2020)

Evening ride around the neighborhood on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. A beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 22, 2020)

Had another minor surgery on my left arm Monday,  not supposed to ride until the stitches are out in 9 more days.  So I had to.     It was just a short ride though.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 22, 2020)

Missed out on a really cool seat I could have used(had it  , then lost it)while finishing up this Sears Spyder. Then took it for a ride on another beautiful Colorado day!




What a smooth riding bike!


----------



## Miq (Feb 22, 2020)

Rained a lot today but cleared up before sunset.  That always makes for good pics.   











1941 New World


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 22, 2020)

Saturday night ride down main.


----------



## Sven (Feb 23, 2020)

Rode around Leonardtown.







Went to pick up bagels.




And had a brew , while I waited







Great ride


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 23, 2020)

Cruising through the park by my house. It’s really cool can ride it almost all the way to town for a snack with my girlfriend


----------



## Wanted33 (Feb 23, 2020)

Took the Schwinn out for a ride around the old Myrtle Beach Air Force base today. Lots of great trails, and wide sidewalks.


----------



## John G04 (Feb 23, 2020)

Finally had a nice day to right today but not too much time. Quick ride but my the pedal on my dads colson broke, my schwinn was fine


----------



## bficklin (Feb 23, 2020)

Miq said:


> @Arfsaidthebee cool progression.
> 
> Day ride to Kyrene. Finally wore through my rear Kenda on the ride home. Time for new tires.
> View attachment 1143309View attachment 1143310
> 1941 BF Goodrich New World




My backyard [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 23, 2020)

Put tires and a chain on this one today and took it for a quick ride--1940 Western Flyer (CWC) Double Bar Motorbike with a Colson snap tank on it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 23, 2020)

Good mellow but productive Sunday. Warmer sunny and clear. A snow bank thawed out and Cat Cat and I found a dollar!


----------



## dogdart (Feb 23, 2020)

My long waiting project 36 Colson LWB that I threw together today


----------



## jacob9795 (Feb 23, 2020)

I rode my bike twice today


----------



## MP12965 (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 23, 2020)

I tried out the Strava app for the first time today...Rode all the local streets in my area...Matched the speedo on my bike really close. 

















At 28.21 miles I was riding on the Alameda creek trail when my chain snapped...about a mile from home...did the walk of shame...



Took a break and set out again on the Sun Racer for a few pics during the twilight hours...













Great day for a ride!!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 24, 2020)

First time outside and off of the 'turbo trainer' in over 3 weeks; we've had so much rain and strong wind this winter.
Nice to get out on 'Inconnu' for a quick spin.....


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 24, 2020)

Short ride around the block. Caught sunset at the golf course. Beautiful day for a ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 24, 2020)

I rode to work; long work-day, sunrise to sunset.



I left early so I could ride for an hour; the best part of a work-day.


----------



## Miq (Feb 24, 2020)

@dnc1 The sky and mix of colors in your pic is great!!




41 New World


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 24, 2020)

Miq said:


> @dnc1 The sky and mix of colors in your pic is great!!
> 
> View attachment 1145689
> 41 New World



Cheers!


----------



## Sven (Feb 25, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> First time outside and off of the 'turbo trainer' in over 3 weeks; we've had so much rain and strong wind this winter.
> Nice to get out on 'Inconnu' for a quick spin.....
> 
> View attachment 1145411



Glad to see back in the saddle and on the road, Darren.


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 25, 2020)

Just don't tell my doctor.  

It's a really pretty sky this morning. 

1929 Westfield


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 25, 2020)

Oops,  I did it again.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 25, 2020)

I left early in the fog, to ride an hour before work.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 26, 2020)

I rode through some of that fog this morning.


Then saw this 1969 Indy 500 pace car for sale on the way back.



$75 K
Maybe something for Mario Andretti to cruise around in?


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 26, 2020)

Rode my ShelBMX to lunch today. Only a couple miles, but it’s a nice day for a ride


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Feb 26, 2020)

Tempe Town Lake ride.  Beautiful evening for a ride.


















1941 Schwinn New World


----------



## mrg (Feb 26, 2020)

Took today’s project ( MAHOWALD SK ) out for a test spin, 2 hr project turned in 1/2 day but early Monarks usually do, more about it in Projects!


----------



## Wingslover (Feb 27, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> I rode through some of that fog this morning.View attachment 1146284
> Then saw this 1969 Indy 500 pace car for sale on the way back.
> View attachment 1146285
> $75 K
> Maybe something for Mario Andretti to cruise around in?View attachment 1146378



Bitchin' Camaro.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 27, 2020)

Yeah, it looked super clean.
I have no idea, if it’s legit or not, but it looked pretty original to me.
The interior was flawless, and it had that factory upholstery look.
If it was a restoration or a tribute car, the upholstery would’ve been done way nicer than it actually was done originally.
Same for the paint and chrome.
If it was legit, and you were a big fan of the Chevrolet Camaro and the 1969 Indy 500, like I’m sure, Mario Andretti is, then I don’t think, that $75,000 was really all that bad.
The car still looked brand new, like it had been in a time capsule or something.
But, you know what they say, about something being too good to be true?
Then it usually is.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 27, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, it looked super clean.
> I have no idea, if it’s legit or not, but it looked pretty original to me.
> The interior was flawless, and it had that factory upholstery look.
> If it was a restoration or a tribute car, the upholstery would’ve been done way nicer than it actually was done originally.
> ...




A four speed big block in exceptional condition--maybe. I'm not seeing a small block car getting that kind of action. One of my favorite early Camaros but a real '67 Z28 would be the one for me. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 27, 2020)

Yeah, but was it the official pace car to the 1969 Indianapolis 500?
That gives this car a historical connection that I’m sure adds a tremendous amount of value.
Kind of like the Persol sunglasses that Steve McQueen wore in the Thomas Crown Affair.
Maybe a $300 dollar pair of glasses at best, but because Steve McQueen wore them in a movie, they became $70,000 dollar glasses just like that.
I’m not saying that cars worth that kind of dough, but it did catch my eye, and actually, I’m more of a Ford guy anyway.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 27, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, but was it the official pace car to the 1969 Indianapolis 500?
> That gives this car a historical connection that I’m sure adds a tremendous amount of value.
> Kind of like the Persol sunglasses that Steve McQueen wore in the Thomas Crown Affair.
> Maybe a $300 dollar pair of glasses at best, but because Steve McQueen wore them in a movie, they became $70,000 dollar glasses just like that.
> I’m not saying that cars worth that kind of dough, but it did catch my eye, and I’m more of a Ford guy.




The winner of the Indy 500 is usually awarded the actual pace car. For the race they usually have some back-up cars and the only difference between these and the 'replica' pace cars sold to the public was some minor safety and lighting items. I would think that they would have used the big block cars for this but I'm sure some Camaro guru can weigh in--or a quick Google search! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 27, 2020)

Ok, since Shawn had to pop my bubble, I did a quick Google search, and here is what I found out.



























Ok, so maybe they’re  a dime a dozen, but you’ve got to admit, it’s still a pretty cool looking car.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2020)

Zzzzzz
meanwhile, back to bike riding.
I took a ride on 1940 Western Flyer, HD
This bike has power to ride itself; it seems to me.


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 27, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> A four speed big block in exceptional condition--maybe. I'm not seeing a small block car getting that kind of action. One of my favorite early Camaros but a real '67 Z28 would be the one for me. V/r Shawn



my friends Z28's
69' RS




RS/SS 396


----------



## Sven (Feb 27, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Zzzzzz
> meanwhile, back to bike riding.
> I took a ride on 1940 Western Flyer, HD
> This bike has power to ride itself; it seems to me.
> View attachment 1146994



Very cool video. I would have cracked into half of those parked cars..lol


----------



## Sven (Feb 27, 2020)

I dug out my '64 "Copperhead" and went out for a road test. 



I rebuilt wheels with pimped out copper nipples.  Put new Schwalbe rubber on them.


Rode nice. Still needs a little attention  here and there. Mostly cosmetic,  very little mechanical.



Windy as junk out here, but a great day to ride.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 27, 2020)

Big day on Mt Tam. Highest up I’ve ever climbed - 2000ft mark and I start right at sea level. I am whipped.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 27, 2020)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. '61 Deluxe Hornet. Very windy but beautiful day for a ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## mrg (Feb 27, 2020)

Took a Klunker & Spitfire 5 for a cruise around HB today


----------



## Miq (Feb 27, 2020)

@Sven the Copperhead is looking sharp!

@Autocycleplane Your ride today looks epic.  Great pics!

Quick ride to the close trax.



1941 BFG New World


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 28, 2020)

Got the 51 Super Twin Rat out. Sometimes simple is sexy!


----------



## Sven (Feb 28, 2020)

I took my 72 "Yellow Fever" out today nd rode around Colton Point.
The old Charlotte Hall School.



An old Patomac Dory boat



Choppy waters today. 



I know there is a prewar bike in there 



....or not.
Anyway,  it was a great day for a ride


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 28, 2020)

ca. 1920 Pierce Racer


----------



## hm. (Feb 28, 2020)

Rode down the hill to the Whittier Greenway trail again. After that headed over the 605 freeway at Beverly Blvd to the San Gabriel River bike path all the way down to Bellflower skate park. Then back home. Big ride on the 81 Cruiser 5. Now off to the beach with different bikes for a nice weekend and more riding!


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 28, 2020)

A windy afternoon/evening ride around the neighborhood on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. Almost ran into some turkeys on the way home. A beautiful day for a ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 28, 2020)

Another Wonderful day at Newport and Huntington Beach.
@Jimmy V riding Elgin Tiki Cruiser I picked Velvet DeLuxe for this fenderless friday.


----------



## tomcat peterson (Feb 28, 2020)

I finished the flo-cycle build this week and got it out for a nice test ride this afternoon.  I'm really happy with how it rides.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 28, 2020)

The rasta bike


----------



## Miq (Feb 28, 2020)

Cloudy Set







1941 New World


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 28, 2020)

This shot is BA! Hope you didn't get your nipples wet.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 29, 2020)

Cruising with my girl , beautiful day and beautiful company.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 29, 2020)

Morning light ride on Aero King.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Miq said:


> Cloudy Set
> View attachment 1147712View attachment 1147713View attachment 1147714
> 1941 New World



Beautiful,  just beautiful!

Out on the 1907 'Cycles Morot' for a short 12 miler; pushed hard into a 45mph headwind and up one hill over the first 7 miles, then thankfully it was all downhill to flat on the ride back into Wallingford (UK).
Lovely!









At least it stopped raining, finally.


----------



## Sven (Feb 29, 2020)

In the cold evening, what does one do with empty Seltzer bottles,  a cottage cheese container and ductape? Make a bicycle noise maker. ( my wife thought i was constructing a bong). 
Today, I mounted to my '55 Vette


I zipped through the neighborhood for a bit with my terrorizing sound. I saw the look of fear in my neighbors eyes as I flew by.




I rode around for about a hour then headed home. 



I got home and took the gizmo off.  It was fun I must say. Sounds somewhat like a dirt bike or moped on steroids .I would have loved it as a kid. I might construct another one with a much smaller diameter (to give it a deeper tone ) in the future.
Good cold ride


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 29, 2020)

Test ride on my fresh build: Monark Rocket
I rode it on a couple errands, including taking it inside the bank.
I picked up the bike and wheels at Vets cycle swap, the bars, tires, and chain from my LBS. 
Surf City Cruisers has been there for a few years now; they're where I send people for new seats, baskets, bells, and horns.
Important Stuff!
Tomorrow is the Cyclone Coaster Monark March ride, so more pics to come.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 29, 2020)

@Sven hilarious still laughing. Rode around downtown Laconia today after seeing my Mom for her birthday. '61 Deluxe Hornet. Cold but beautiful day for a ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ballooney (Feb 29, 2020)

Made a nursery run on my ‘40 Motorbike. Been a while. Even convinced my son to hop on his Panther...not a given anymore now that he’s a teenager...sadly!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 29, 2020)

Beautiful morning before the wind kicked up.


----------



## Miq (Feb 29, 2020)

Another beautiful sunset tonight. 











1941 New World


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 29, 2020)

Just a short ride into Uptown Whittier tonight to Ricks Char Burger.


----------



## mrg (Feb 29, 2020)

A little run to the end of the tracks on the MAHAWALD SK


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 1, 2020)

Just Jeff said:


> Just a short ride



Rider ALERT! @Just Jeff



These handlebars are the best riding position; spen' some time behin' 'em




Sold here by Scott M @sm2501 https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/teens-handlebars-reverse-tillers.127889/


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 1, 2020)

Rode the CWC 38 Zep around Denver Saturday with the Skid Marks BC
























If anyone finds my wallet lemme know.


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 1, 2020)

Love my McCasskeys! Such a comfortable riding position 




tripple3 said:


> Rider ALERT! @Just Jeff
> View attachment 1148345
> These handlebars are the best riding position; spen' some time behin' 'em
> 
> ...


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 1, 2020)

Only about 12 miles today on the riverbed. Headwind was brutal. On the ‘36 Shelby


----------



## Sven (Mar 1, 2020)

I took a ride around Coltons Point( no noise maker, today)



That's St Clements Island in the background



The old  Coltons Point Bar (  Now defunct)



A nearby store to full fill your needs



And something you don"t see every day, skateboarding and scootering Amish



Faces black out for respect . Great ride today


----------



## friendofthedevil (Mar 1, 2020)

Rode the Western Flyer to the airport to check out the visiting 1929 Ford Tri-Motor...

























then I did some real flying...


----------



## Sven (Mar 1, 2020)

friendofthedevil said:


> Rode the Western Flyer to the airport to check out the visiting 1929 Ford Tri-Motor...
> 
> View attachment 1148630
> 
> ...



Very cool


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 1, 2020)

Short afternoon ride around the neighborhood. Put some new pedals on my '61 Panther 3. Beautiful day for a ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 1, 2020)

About 45 miles on the "new-to-me" Monark Rocket.
Yeah, it was a little windy.










A nice turnout of Monarks.


----------



## ballooney (Mar 1, 2020)

Been months since I’ve ridden a classic and now two days in a row with my son! I should go buy a lotto ticket while the stars are aligned! Today...’47 B6 and my son on his green panther...
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 1, 2020)

1918 Pierce Motor Bike











The hay is coming in nicely.







Earlier today on my way home from work.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 1, 2020)

Rode thru Charlotte alone today! @jimbo53 got a flat 5 mins in! What was I supposed to do? Spring is in the air!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 1, 2020)

Tall Iver-  finally put a seat that’s comfortable on this bike








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP12965 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## hm. (Mar 1, 2020)

68 Run-a-bout, 80 Cruiser and 82 Sidewinder.  Not many pics, just a lovely weekend at Bolsa Chica RV Park in Huntington Beach.


----------



## Miq (Mar 1, 2020)

Afternoon ride with Philthy through South Tempe back streets.







1941 New World and 1990s Cannondale.


----------



## mrg (Mar 1, 2020)

Rode the Mahowald SK around with the CC crew


----------



## jacob9795 (Mar 2, 2020)

eddie_bravo said:


> Tall Iver-  finally put a seat that’s comfortable on this bike
> 
> View attachment 1149126View attachment 1149127
> 
> ...




I like that wheelset, what kind of hoops did you use?


----------



## Sven (Mar 2, 2020)

I took my '79 Suburban out on the Three Notch Trail, for a 12 mile ride. The temps were in the mid 50's, but the head winds were a real chore to push through. I'm sure I call them bad names at times.



This will be the hustle bustle of the Amish Market in about 6 weeks or so.  


Some flowers already blooming 


Historic Charlotte Hall





Dispite the strong wind gusts it was still a great day to ride.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 2, 2020)

Those baskets look great!And just in time for the spring markets to open. Looks premeditated to me.......


----------



## Double straightup (Mar 2, 2020)

Rainy day ridin..


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 2, 2020)

I rode my Iver today until the front tire blew and then I walked it. Kind of bummed, rare tire.


----------



## mike j (Mar 2, 2020)

Took the ole Western Flyer out for a shakedown cruise. It just about hit 60 here today, nice ride around town.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 2, 2020)

Did a little resistance training with Tripple3, Mark, today.
They said, the wind was blowing 8 mph.
It felt more like 80!











The 1938 Sports Tourist proved to be a wise choice. Lol!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2020)

Super-Fun! Thanks for the Ride! @cyclingday 
Cool Pics!


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 2, 2020)

Managed to get in a short ride during my lunch today. Put new tires on my Highboy Higgins.


----------



## Mondo (Mar 3, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1139728





cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1139728
> 
> View attachment 1141210
> 
> View attachment 1139730



Newport Beach Bike Trail??


----------



## fattyre (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2020)

Mondo said:


> Newport Beach Bike Trail??



Yes; we ride that bike trail often, regularly and repeatedly; today too.
I rode to Sunset Beach early, then down to Balboa to ride N.B. bike trail with Marty  @cyclingday 
About 48 miles on Curvey Cruiser Super Tuesday.


----------



## Sven (Mar 3, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Did a little resistance training with Tripple3, Mark, today.
> They said, the wind was blowing 8 mph.
> It felt more like 80!View attachment 1149721
> View attachment 1149722
> ...



The size  and weight of American flag being that straight tells me that is no 8 mph wind. Maybe 18 at the least. Have your meteorologist check that forecast again.


----------



## Sven (Mar 3, 2020)

I took my '64 "Copperhead" out for a while today. 60° and cloudy. I stopped to read the flyer on the stop sign. I guess I'll ride around and  keep my eye out for Ariel.




I stopped by and checked my buddy's place,  who is in FLA for the Winter.






Then just kept on ridin' and a lookin'.


Great ride  today. No sign of the cat..surprise, surprise


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 3, 2020)

36 Colson with a Goodyear badge.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 3, 2020)

Evening neighborhood cruise on my '61 Panther 3. A beautiful day for a ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 3, 2020)

Still a bit windy, but a much nicer day overall for a bike ride.





The 1940 Schwinn built Henderson was the ride of choice today.


----------



## mrg (Mar 3, 2020)

Rode down to the end of the tracks on the 54 three star before putting it in the for sale section.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 3, 2020)

jacob9795 said:


> I like that wheelset, what kind of hoops did you use?




CCM Wheels- I believe their a Canadian bike brand, they are clinchers and 28’s so they work perfectly- vs this expensive Velocity Blunt wheels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 3, 2020)

Late night downtown ride.  Saw this crazy custom parked outside the bar. Looked like a lot of work went into it.


----------



## Wingslover (Mar 4, 2020)

eddie_bravo said:


> CCM Wheels- I believe their a Canadian bike brand, they are clinchers and 28’s so they work perfectly- vs this expensive Velocity Blunt wheels
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




CCM = Canadian Cycle and Motor. A sort of Western Auto for our northerly neighbors. While they still do some of both, their big claim to fame is hockey gear, which you used to buy at the hardware store up there...


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 4, 2020)

Morning light ride, over 40 miles, on WF HD.
Better than it looks in pics.:eek:


----------



## Sven (Mar 4, 2020)

I took the Flightliner out today around Chaptico area


A creepy old abandoned house in the background.






Starting to see blooms




Great ride today
BtW..The B.O.L.O. for Ariel the cat has been cancelled


----------



## Mondo (Mar 4, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Yes; we ride that bike trail often, regularly and repeatedly; today too.
> I rode to Sunset Beach early, then down to Balboa to ride N.B. bike trail with Marty  @cyclingday
> About 48 miles on Curvey Cruiser Super Tuesday.
> View attachment 1150083View attachment 1150084View attachment 1150085View attachment 1150086View attachment 1150087



Nice! I haven‘t done that trail yet. I usually take my daughter to Huntington Pier. We did HB Pier to Bolsa Chica for the first time when she was 6. Or Sunset to Huntington. She used a 16” bike that I bought her for her 4th birthday. 6 miles total. She pedaled her little legs off but she made it with many little snack breaks in between. Then later that year I bought her a 20” beach cruiser which made it a lot easier for her to keep up. Then when she was 8 she took over her mom’s 24” beach cruiser, because her mom never rides it, and has been riding that one ever since. Now that she’s 13 I’m looking for more places to take her. Thanks guys.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 4, 2020)

'61 Panther 3 out for an evening neighborhood ride. Very windy today, still a beautiful day for a ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 4, 2020)

Rode to work today and home with a coworker.


----------



## mrg (Mar 4, 2020)

Went to the other end of the tracks today on a final ride before sending another Columbia to the for sale section.


----------



## gkeep (Mar 4, 2020)

Took the day off for my birthday and did some old school klunking on Nimitz Way in the Berkeley hills. Like being 15 again!



Top of the ridge, geodetic survey marker from 1946, Girls Schwinn from 1947, 58 American, Cow pie from a few hours earlier and Mt. Tamalpias across the bay where the real Klunkers live.



My wife toiling up a hill the hard way. I think we were the only riders without carbon fiber frames , disk brakes and suspension systems out there.


----------



## Miq (Mar 4, 2020)

Rode around Tempe Town Lake with my buddy Kurt.  Gorgeous evening. 



41 New World and 1990s Trek MTB


----------



## Mondo (Mar 5, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Did a little resistance training with Tripple3, Mark, today.
> They said, the wind was blowing 8 mph.
> It felt more like 80!View attachment 1149721
> View attachment 1149722
> ...



Now I know why you guys like riding the bike path...lol


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2020)

1936 Electric for 45 miles of beach bike path.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 5, 2020)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. '61 Deluxe Hornet. Beautiful day for a ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Mar 5, 2020)

Rode the 1937 Wards Hawthorne around the neighborhood then over to an elderly born-and-raised miner friends' place to chew the fat . There are not many if any left and I enjoy hearing his take on life.  Time waits for no one.   I welcome Spring with open arms.  It's coming fast here..


----------



## Bill in Bama (Mar 5, 2020)

None it never stops raining ☔️  Im ready!


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Bill in Bama (Mar 5, 2020)

Rode it to the mail box! In between showers!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2020)

1970 Schwinn Typhoon.


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 6, 2020)

Short ride this morning before work. ‘39 Dx


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2020)

46 miles on the Hot Rod Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar.
Kids will be kids.







There is a Osprey and her nest near here.
I have watched her dive into the surf and pull out a fish.
Awesome to see!




Taco Tuesday on Friday at Great Mex; shrimp tacos were awesome as usual.
Another fine day at OC beaches.


----------



## bficklin (Mar 6, 2020)

Nice bike[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 6, 2020)

Rode my 39 Hawthorne Zep one last time before I blow it apart


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> last time before I blow it apart



Dibs on pedals and grips.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 6, 2020)

1929 Westfield


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 6, 2020)

Blondie got her turn to roll on the Seminole Cross Trail today, 1973 Kool  Lemon Speedster.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 6, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Late night downtown ride.  Saw this crazy custom parked outside the bar. Looked like a lot of work went into it.
> 
> View attachment 1150343
> 
> ...





My friend Brian has been working on that trike as a winter project to keep busy and have some fun!  It really moves!


----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2020)

Nice day for a cruise on a 80 Deluxe! same pics different thread!


----------



## MP12965 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 7, 2020)

While looking for a volunteer for a "Fool's Spring" ride yesterday my '39 Flying Ace was first in line!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 7, 2020)

Out cruising with my girlfriend


----------



## hm. (Mar 7, 2020)

Riding the riverbed trail again. A crazy place full of good and bad, the pics do not show it all. Still a nice ride, 1982 Sidewinder 5 speed!


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 7, 2020)

I took this early Super Deluxe Autocycle on a 10 mile ride today.  The bike is built from parts and i still need a proper headlight bracket and an original front fender in 4 to 5 condition and in black/white to complete.  I removed the pogo seat as i weigh 200 lbs and didn



t want to risk breaking the front spring.  The bike rides fantastic and i now am getting used to the higher handlebars from the double adjustable stem.  Thanks for the tip Mr Cycleplane!!


----------



## SKPC (Mar 7, 2020)

I installed the correct crank arms(thanks @Krakatoa ) and the original seat post on the late 33' Colson moto then spun around the hood for some testing.












Not sure how some people ride slammed down like this.   Stood up the entire ride!  My ugly duckling Colson moto: refurbished and ridden.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 7, 2020)

ca. 1920 Pierce Motor Bike.


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 7, 2020)

Talked the wife into a short ride up to the lake then back home. She has no clue how I can ride 17 miles on these single speed bikes. I told her after a few miles you don’t feel the legs any more and it’s all good. 




Actually the 48 Roadmaster repro rides a lot better and smoother than the 59 Schwinn.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 7, 2020)

Evening neighborhood ride on my '61 Panther 3. Cold 34 degrees and windy.  Still a beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## jacob9795 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 7, 2020)

My day got all jacked up from what I had planned. With temperatures around 70° a long ride was in order. Until we were short handed at work and ended up moving one of my customers myself.  Not used to running stairs to the 3rd floor to carry heavy objects any more, but whatever.....
Didn't even take a pic of the custom Black Panther I rode to get nachos and a couple hand crafted stouts. But it was this one.











Will try again tomorrow.....


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 7, 2020)

We rode with the Strand Cruisers, today.


The ride started in upper Newport Bay, and then crossed the harbor on the Balboa Island Ferry.






It was a nice day to be out on a bike.



The guys got all excited to see this diamond in the rough.



An old Bassett 26” BMX cruiser looking pretty forlorn.



Looking for a lunch spot, when we saw a place called, Eat Chow.



How could we go wrong, with a name like that?
It was really good, and lived up to its name.






And one last stop for some frozen bananas and Balboa Bars, before heading back.
It was another fine day of riding with like minded enthusiasts.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 7, 2020)

Simple ride with my son skateboarding on one of my 80’s Tiger board 

Love hanging out with my son- any chance I get














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Mar 7, 2020)

Took another one out before putting it in the for sale section, A 55 Phantom


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 7, 2020)

Out on a V-CC ride yesterday.
I rode my '49 'Ciclos Minaco' special.
27 miles including one big hill.....




One of my favourite machines, such a joy to ride.


Two quirky 'Moulton' bikes were among the other 15 machines out:
Ian's red example is fitted with a 2- speed 'Torpedo' kickback coaster.
Minoru's white example has an 'aero' rear wheel.
Crazy guys, crazy bikes.....




I distanced myself from the group regularly to fit in some sprint intervals.  I'm in  secret training!!!!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 8, 2020)

Cruising with my girlfriend , rode into town for brunch .


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 8, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Missed out on a really cool seat I could have used(had it  , then lost it)while finishing up this Sears Spyder. Then took it for a ride on another beautiful Colorado day!
> View attachment 1144437
> 
> What a smooth riding bike!



Is that a mural of Richard Ramirez, the infamous Night Stalker??? Looks like he's scoping out his next victim. Creepy... :eek:


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 8, 2020)

Rode my '61 Panther 3 today around the city of Concord. Ran into Franklin Pierce, then some guy at the library offered me a bench. Wouldn't fit on my bike though. Too bad it was a nice bench. Nice temps and a beautiful day for a ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 8, 2020)

Pierce Racer.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Mar 8, 2020)

Sun finally returned to western NY......still chilly
The boy on his "new"....rat rod  'springer'.
Love hanging with him . Nice enough day

 f

or

 a



 r



id



e.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 8, 2020)

Still pushing.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 8, 2020)

Fun day on 1934 AIRFLYT for 48 miles; up to Orange and around awhile, then home.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 8, 2020)

Out on the Iver again


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 8, 2020)

Enjoy the new time change and a ride with my youngest 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomato John (Mar 8, 2020)

Took advantage of some decent weather and got a few miles in.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 8, 2020)

Escaped from Washington state. Enjoying some Arizona sun with my purple and gold U of W parts bike.


----------



## mrg (Mar 8, 2020)

Put around 15-20 miles on my Phantom with the CC riders today.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 8, 2020)

I hope that's ice tea and not a "trucker's bottle" on the rear rack.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 8, 2020)

It's been a lightweight kinda day after this '41 Colson roadster showed up


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 9, 2020)

Legs were kinda sore from running stairs for a couple hours to move a customer into their new home Saturday. Took the Felt Bandit for a good spin to get some circulation going to flush the lactic acid and get in one last ride before the world is quarantined.........


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 9, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Is that a mural of Richard Ramirez, the infamous Night Stalker??? Looks like he's scoping out his next victim. Creepy... :eek:





Hahahaha!! It does look like he's up to something, whoever it is. I'd hate to run into who painted that. He's pretty tall!!


----------



## hm. (Mar 9, 2020)

Its like 1984 all over again, with the Cruiser 5 down the hill to the park. Then over to the greenway trail and back home. Rides just like a caddy. 12 miles..no ice cream.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 9, 2020)

Today on the Golden Arrow


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 9, 2020)

42 mile OC beach ride on WF HD


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 9, 2020)

Just warm enough today for a short ride. 1937 Schwinn b97-Lasalle badged.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 9, 2020)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Just warm enough today for a short ride. 1937 Schwinn b97-Lasalle badged.View attachment 1153344



Man, I like that bike!


----------



## dogdart (Mar 9, 2020)

Been waiting a couple weeks to ride my recently almost finished 41 WF , but this LWB keeps getting under me



But , I finally got to ride it today



Smooth as whipped butter


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2020)

I squeezed in a ride today between the rain; makes good lighting.
I needed to adjust some things; rides amazing again.
1936 Electric, C model Schwinn, accessorized.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 10, 2020)

1936 Schwinn BA97-Excelsior badged(oval)


----------



## Sven (Mar 10, 2020)

I took a ride on my '64 around the neighborhood  to check out the blooms. Yesterday's 70° temps made a bunch pop.



These Bareford Pears are pretty but they some like fish and split during heavy storms




Good ride none tbe less.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 10, 2020)

The Wards Hawthorne on an errand.


----------



## Sven (Mar 11, 2020)

I took a ride on my "55 around Bushwwood. The post office  use to be a country store and post office . Now just a PO



This the Bushwood's "Busy Corner Road" Gristmill, which ground a lot of corn. St Mary's county was one of the leading moonshing areas during prohibition.





An old side shed





Great early morning ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 11, 2020)

Pierce Amateur Sprint Racer 




First Blue Bonnet I have seen this year.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Mar 11, 2020)

hm. said:


> View attachment 1153160
> 
> View attachment 1153163
> 
> ...



Vintage Schwinn looks real good in vintage Ford!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 11, 2020)

Late 1939 Schwinn bc97-badged=



Ace. Couple of upgrades-the A.S. stem and small chromed wing guard.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2020)

1939 DELMAR on an errand and to the beach.







I met Carl, asked about my bike; told me about his Raleigh.
Concentric bottom bracket to adjust the chain tension, not at the wheel.
He said his bike when he was young was a Hawthorne, with a tank and horn.




$5 Spaghetti lunch at Pizza D'oro was fabulous as usual.
Another beautiful day for a ride.


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 11, 2020)

I finally replaced the worn chain and  freewheel on my 1974 Le Tour and red is good as new, no more chain slip. The saddle bag is from the early 80s that I had on my old Raleigh Marathon.


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 11, 2020)

Short ride at lunch on the Rollfast 4 bar. Before it gets taken apart to see if I can find original paint hiding under the funky overpaint.


----------



## bficklin (Mar 11, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> I finally replaced the worn chain and freewheel on my 1974 Le Tour and red is good as new, no more chain slip. The saddle bag is from the early 80s that I had on my old Raleigh Marathon.
> View attachment 1154263
> 
> View attachment 1154264
> ...




What a pretty Schwinn Letour, used to have one similar back in the day but your’s is much nicer. Enjoy [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Mar 11, 2020)

With so much sour news, I cleared my mind late in the day on the ol' Shelby Safe-T-Bike by spinning around town on it.   Figured I couldn't get C-19 by the very nature of the Shelby devoid of germs.


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 11, 2020)

My Hiawatha rat rod year unknown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 11, 2020)

1975 schwinn bmx cruiser.


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 12, 2020)

Took my recent resto project, a1956 Raleigh Industries Nottingham ( note RIN chainring) Gazelle our for its maiden ride. 12 mile greenway ride indicated a little slop in the headset and right pedal-other than that, spot on! This came with an early patent stamped 333 Shimano 3 speed trans that worked flawlessly. Tracks nice and straight, thanks to  restraightened and untwisted fork. Clean and period correct vintage Wrights saddle fits my bum just right!


----------



## Sven (Mar 12, 2020)

Took "Copperhead out for a 12 miler in the TNT







Checked on "Pops"at the liquor store. All is good. 


The Cherry Trees are starting  to bloom





Great ride today


----------



## Bill in Bama (Mar 12, 2020)

Ya’ll have such cool places and cool rides! I’ve always been such a fan!!! The rain has held up a minute! I’ve had the flu,, the every day flu! But I’ve loaded up two good riders ! Im but just one man in the land of no bike riders! Ill take my monkeys with me tomorrow and show my bikes in my village! We have some cool places! See you tomorrow!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Mar 12, 2020)

Im still a bit woozy!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Mar 12, 2020)

Ive been inside for 9 days!


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 12, 2020)

Me and my youngest daughter took the dog around the block pretty chilly [emoji3063] here today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Kramai88 (Mar 12, 2020)

Sven said:


> Took "Copperhead out for a 12 miler in the TNT
> View attachment 1154719View attachment 1154721View attachment 1154722
> Checked on "Pops"at the liquor store. All is good. View attachment 1154720
> The Cherry Trees are starting to bloomView attachment 1154723
> ...





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 12, 2020)

Another fun ride on Tam this afternoon.


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 13, 2020)

My work bike [emoji605] I ride around the plant 
Coast king 197? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2020)

I rode 1940 Red Streak to the bank and McDonalds; I make my Filet-O'-Fish a double.
Happy Friday!


----------



## Sven (Mar 13, 2020)

A beautiful day. Temps in the mid 70s. Took my '72 out on the north end of the Three Notch Trail for a 12 mile ride.



Out of curiosity, I had to check to see if things were that bad that someone would steal the toilet paper out of the port-a-potty.


We're good!!!!


We are ready for the Coronavirus chaos



It's the last day the library will be open.Its closing for two weeks, per  MDSOE orders.




It was a great ride and just nice to unplug and get away from the gloom and doom of the news.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 13, 2020)

Evening ride on my '61 Panther 3. Beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Mar 14, 2020)

Riding with the Werewolf early this morning.  22 miles on the TNT.










At the end of the south portion



A little sunrise action



Great ride this morning.  2 hrs 20 mi


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 14, 2020)

Sven said:


> Riding with the Werewolf early this morning. 22 miles on the TNT.
> View attachment 1155716
> View attachment 1155713View attachment 1155714View attachment 1155715
> At the end of the south portion
> ...




Cool what kind of schwinn is that I have a 84 varsity made in Chicago with curved bars have road much savaged last summer! Maybe it will be my lake bike [emoji605] this summer!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 14, 2020)

Pierce Motor Bike


----------



## Bill in Bama (Mar 14, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> I finally replaced the worn chain and  freewheel on my 1974 Le Tour and red is good as new, no more chain slip. The saddle bag is from the early 80s that I had on my old Raleigh Marathon.
> View attachment 1154263
> 
> View attachment 1154264
> ...



The longer and more times i see this ride the more i like it. Thats one handsome dude!


----------



## Sven (Mar 14, 2020)

Cs nd bikes said:


> Cool what kind of schwinn is that I have a 84 varsity made in Chicago with curved bars have road much savaged last summer! Maybe it will be my lake bike [emoji605] this summer!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thats  my '79 Suburban / Front Freewheel System / with all the accessories it weighs in at  about 47 lbs.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 14, 2020)

Out on the Rochester this afternoon, I love riding a crazy fixie up hill and down dale.
An intense 12 miler.....


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 14, 2020)

Took my '48 Western Flyer out of storage. Then rode around downtown this evening. Fun ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 15, 2020)

The happiest place is now the quietest place


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyhawk (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## dnc1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Nice 'Iver'!


eddie_bravo said:


> View attachment 1156112
> View attachment 1156113
> View attachment 1156114
> 
> ...


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 15, 2020)

Morning light ride on 1940 W. Flyer HD
Light For All









A bit over 30 miles.
I like the child's point-of-view; WooHoo, they closed the schools!


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 15, 2020)

Another rainy day,  another ride on the Pierce Motor Bike.  Mudguards are good.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 15, 2020)

Afternoon ride on my '48 Western Flyer. What a beautiful day for a ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tech549 (Mar 15, 2020)

Morning ride on my 48 custom deluxe





Sent from my SM-J737T using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob9795 (Mar 15, 2020)

We took our monkeys to the park today to fly some kites


----------



## SKPC (Mar 15, 2020)

I rode all over town on the  Hawthorne today. Had some snow yesterday.  Clean air and beautiful out as usual.


----------



## TR6SC (Mar 15, 2020)

Beware the Rides of March.


----------



## Tomato John (Mar 15, 2020)

Went on a ride through town on the Dixie flyer with my sidekick. Pretty quite with everyone hunkering down.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 15, 2020)

I did not realize how much time I spent riding 3hrs - riding around Garden Grove and Anaheim 


Gotta get Pizza 1st 











No events today at the Convention 











Crazy big Tree












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 16, 2020)

The 38 rollfast in 38 degree weather.  I stayed warm.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 16, 2020)

Met the Old Bikes Club for our monthly ride yesterday with my Sears Spyder on it's first ride! 








Elitch Gardens in the background





In Elitch Garden





My best friend joined us. He ride my custom Panther.





Stop for beverages for those that need them.








Beautiful day for a ride! Kept our group to less than 250 to keep within government recommendations. Also observed proper spacing to keep from infecting each other and rode the streets of Denver to stay off crowded paths. Looong day of riding was great!


----------



## Sven (Mar 16, 2020)

Getting my Vitamin D  .Took the '55 Vette out for a 12 miler on the north end of the TNT




A little goat






A sad , but understandable  site. The Sr. Center  empty. No relatives can visit.



Picked up some medical products



Anyway..it was a great ride.



Ride dont hide!


----------



## fattyre (Mar 16, 2020)

Not mine but I saw this great old workhorse at the train station today.  Now thats a bike!  Just thought I'd share.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2020)

@lounging  came over to ride Elgin Oriole Curvey Cruiser.
I picked 1936 Electric
We expected to deal with some weather, not whether we ride.
We waited under a tree for rain to pass, 5 minutes later it stopped.


----------



## Miq (Mar 16, 2020)

Cabin fever ride with the family to the park.  Fun ride.


----------



## Speed King (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## JRE (Mar 17, 2020)

Took them both around the block today.


----------



## Sven (Mar 17, 2020)

I took a break from lawn work and took a ride around the neighborhood. I saw a lot of temporarily out of work people doing their lawns



This Cherry Blossom  should be full in a few days


Ol' Glory



Great ride, now I guess I'll go back to raking.


----------



## hotrod (Mar 17, 2020)

Schwinn heavy duti. still need correct chain gaurd


----------



## COB (Mar 17, 2020)

A beautiful, sunny, 52 degree almost spring evening.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 17, 2020)

Bao @lounging rode 1939 DELMAR I rode 1937 Syracuse 42 miles.
What a great day for a ride!


----------



## Brian R. (Mar 17, 2020)

March is not usually cycling season in the Great White North, but it was a nice sunny day and without snow. I thought I'd practice riding a no-brakes fixie: 1897 Goold Brantford.


----------



## Miq (Mar 17, 2020)

another family park ride.


----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2020)

Finished another corona/project 46 Planes & Trains ( wrong wheels ) and went for a short ride but rode so good turned long ride but a cold headwind coming home.


----------



## Sven (Mar 18, 2020)

I rode my 59 Higgins Frightliner around  the ol'  fairgrounds then rode it to the main road.



Happy Hour not so happy

across the street brings happiness 


The firehouse from the 1930's to 2018




Good ride


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 18, 2020)

1937 Aero King


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 18, 2020)

'61 Deluxe Hornet for a neighborhood ride. After swapping the tires. Very strange looking sky this evening. Beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 18, 2020)

38 Hawthorne 
  Made it a little more rider friendly!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 18, 2020)

Got in a quick warm-before-the-storm ride on my crusty Collegiate after work and stopped for an ice cream cone with St. Pigrick. Good to see people picking up take out at the great restaurants downtown.








65° today. Snow tomorrow.   Gotta love early spring in Colorado!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2020)

Morning light ride on 1935 Velvet deLuxe.
I went by to say hello to my mom; same house I was raised in since new, 1968 Huntington Beach.
I'm truly grateful.


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 19, 2020)

1939 BMF Schwinn Dx. About 7 miles today on the Whittier green way trail. Never have seen the Dog Park empty before. Trip was cut short due to a flat tire. Damn broken glass on the trail. So I had to do the walk of shame the last 1/3 mile home. Nice day for a ride.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 19, 2020)

Early Evening ride yesterday


----------



## John G04 (Mar 19, 2020)

Nice 12 mile ride alone the lehigh river on the 38 henderson. Finally found a painted chainguard for it that matches the painted wheels and patina nicely! Thanks @badbob


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2020)

I worked on building and riding a Schwinn tandem, then an errand to return the movie on 'teens moto bike commuter.


----------



## JLF (Mar 19, 2020)

Riding every evening to keep boredom at bay.  Crazy amazing weather here in the PNW!  This is my free Huffy ‘Road Side’ (I think) frame I built up from my parts stash (1960’s / 70’s? Headtube serial number ends in 9).  Super comfortable and worth nothing, so if something happens... I need to replace the modern looking stem to complete the ‘look’.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2020)

Morning light ride; '40 W. Flyer HD; LA WWII Service bike with Suns' "Light For All" carrier bag up front; essential I'm Sure.









24 miles before breakfast; I think it may have stored power inside.


----------



## Sven (Mar 20, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> View attachment 1158545
> 
> View attachment 1158546



Love that headlight arrangement. Great idea.


----------



## Sven (Mar 20, 2020)

I rode my '63 Klunker around the park and it's the four wheeler trails










Great ride


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Mar 20, 2020)

Rode my newly re-aquired '62 Schwinn Jaguar today. I bought it at MLC probably 15 or 16 years ago, sold it locally, and just last week bought it back.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2020)

Back out again for essential exercise and tacos.
@Cory joined me out on the trail with another '81 blue Cruiser 5
I chose 1937 Syracuse, because I love to ride it.









Take out only; social distance check.












Sweetie asked me to go pick up movies, so I went out of my way and found a secret spot under the HI Voltage transmission lines.
I found 11 baby palm trees, growing through the cracks in the concrete, like weeds.


----------



## mrg (Mar 20, 2020)

Just finished CoronaV/project # 5 , early balloon Jaguar and test rode it over to the river bed.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 20, 2020)

Evening ride around the neighborhood on my '57 Deluxe Hornet. Needed to get out for a good mind clearing ride. After a couple of days of rain. A beautiful evening for a ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 20, 2020)

..


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 20, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Evening ride around the neighborhood on my '57 Deluxe Hornet. Needed to get out for a good mind clearing ride. After a couple of days of rain. A beautiful evening for a ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1158849
> View attachment 1158851
> ...



That rack is stouter than the bike.....


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 21, 2020)

23 degree ride tonight. Not many people out on a cold Friday night.


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 21, 2020)

Had my 1st decent ride with hills today, totaling 31km. Took us a bit over an hour (1:16). It was VERY windy.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Evening ride around the neighborhood on my '57 Deluxe Hornet. Needed to get out for a good mind clearing ride. After a couple of days of rain. A beautiful evening for a ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1158849
> View attachment 1158851
> ...



That second to last photo, so beautiful!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Out, finally, on the 'Romani' special pista this afternoon.  Same short 12 mile route, an incredibly fast machine......








You get used to the riding position,  even at my age; although I had to sit on a comfy seat immediately post ride!  lol!




Happy riding,  if you're still able to in these difficult times that is.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 21, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Happy riding, if you're still able to....



Essential morning light ride; '40 W. Flyer, Light For All carrier bag, waning crescent moon-rise, just before sun-rise, far better than it looks.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 21, 2020)

Took my '64 American out of winter storage. Then rode around downtown Laconia. Did not see  many people out and about. I did see a bike in the river. There is also still ice in the lake, those are not waves lol.Was nice to get out and away from things. Even if just for a little bit. Hope everyone is staying safe. A beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 21, 2020)

Me and the dog going up town 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 21, 2020)

Took my 39 Monark 5 bar for a little test run


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 21, 2020)

Tandem riding is challenging for me.
Sweetie and I rode about 14 miles together, to lunch, take-out.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 21, 2020)

Between the seemingly endless rounds of rain recently,  the sun was out long enough to allow parts of my yard to dry, so I could mow the marshland that was formerly known as my backyard. 

That afforded me the wonderful opportunity to ride the 1918 Pierce Motor Bike, and I was very grateful for the experience.


----------



## ballooney (Mar 21, 2020)

Well, with the baseball season on pause, we have a free weekend in the spring for the first time in a decade. Family ride!! Got out on the ‘41 BA Ace. Smoothest prewar I have...simple bike. Inspired to ride by @Freqman1 recent project. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Mar 21, 2020)

I took out my 64 on an afternoon ride. Here is  food delivery truck from one of the restaurants closed down for sit in dining. Notice the 6 foot rule is in full compliance. 



A few nice Cherry trees along the Three Notch Trail.






Ever have one of those times on your ride, where you just had to go an emergency #2? Best part I did not have to use  my  own toilet paper


Made a quick stop



Back on the road


Great Ride today


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Great to see that you can still get out on your bikes everyone, thanks for posting.
Your pics from over there bring much enjoyment as we descend into an impending total lockdown.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Cs nd bikes said:


> View attachment 1159388
> Me and the dog going up town
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Crazy handlebars,  love it!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 22, 2020)

Great fully and Blessed 
Be safe out there


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 22, 2020)

Down by the river 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 22, 2020)

Daughters ride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyd (Mar 22, 2020)

Social distance Sunday


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Took a quick spin around town late afternoon to check everything works on this 1959 'Vindec' Atlantic's latest incarnation. 
Rebuilt in response to my friend Adam having built a 1970s style 'tracker/trackie' bike.
Think of it as a UK version of a 'Klunker', a pre MTB off-road fun machine.
Needs 'knobblies' and bigger bars to finish it off, some 26" fork trusses would be good too.
We're planning to relive our youth bombing down through woodland......








This may not end well!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Maiden voyage of the '37 BA96 on the North Augusta Greeneway-13 miles no problems! It was about 20 degrees cooler and no sun today but still a decent ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 22, 2020)

Some times you gotta break out the modern ride.depends on where you wanna go and how fast you are gonna go


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 22, 2020)

Short ride around town on the '41 Colson Roadster with @rustjunkie and @Schwinn499 to clear our heads for a bit. Made sure to keep our mandated Social Distance of 6ft at all times


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 22, 2020)

Hey, Thanks for posting that pic mike @fordmike65 ; I haven't seen my riding pals scott & cody for almost a _long time_.
I went for a ride and met many fellow riders, of all types of rides.
It looked like a summer day in Newport and Huntington Beach earlier.













Good News! Great Mex is Taco Tuesday every day!
I ate 2 shrimp and 2 crispy carnitas tacos; heavenly!








52 miles back and forth, OC Beaches; great day to ride.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 22, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Short ride around town on the '41 Colson Roadster with @rustjunkie and @Schwinn499 to clear our heads for a bit. Made sure to keep our mandated Social Distance of 6ft at all times
> View attachment 1160111




You guys are killing me with all these great weather pics/rides. Still a foot of snow here and LOTS of ice. Main roads are mainly clear pavement, but lots of gravel and even when it hovers above freezing, I just can't dial my brain into a ride quite yet. I may take the Monark Rat bike for a spin later next week ( or the Rolly) when it hits 40's/maybe even click the HOT ROD muffler into play!!

This "social isolation" 6 feet ( usually works for me/don't like "close talkers" unless she's cute) is getting "old" already. We are anxious for Spring in the "Great White North" and this virus just adds to "Cabin Fever". Oh well. Could be worse, like beer was never invented.  Cheers!  Bob


----------



## SKPC (Mar 22, 2020)

Out and about all over town today on the Hawthorne. Nice and quiet and perfect riding weather to boot. Tried out some wider longhorn bars.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 22, 2020)

1929 Westfield in the rain.








The Pierce Racer has to wait another day.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 22, 2020)

Elgin Twin 40 Social Distancing.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 22, 2020)

Town is empty of tourists, which is both nice and odd. Ran into a bunch of friends and neighbors out for walks which felt good to catch up and feel a bit more normal - from a safe distance of course.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 22, 2020)

..


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 22, 2020)

Cruised around town with @Mr. Monkeyarms today. Got pretty far out there.... Then his 1919 mead got a flat.  . Swapped his bike out out for another one and we were back on the road. Nice day. Nice ride.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 22, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Cruised around town with @Mr. Monkeyarms today. Got pretty far out there.... Then his 1919 mead got a flat.  . Swapped his bike out out for another one and we were back on the road. Nice day. Nice ride.
> 
> View attachment 1160181
> 
> ...



 GREAT PICTURES!!  Thanks! Cool bike junk yard WOW!!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 22, 2020)

Well, I finally found my balls ( it's an age thing?) and took a short ride on my Rollfast. I don't use a cell phone, and generally don't do "selfies" think they are silly. But my motley mug is in a shot, proud I'm still above ground and enjoying the hobby and all you Cabers!  I think the IPA beers ( see above post by me) may have tipped me over from throwing the ball for our dog Woody for more than an hour, to actually riding a bike!!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 22, 2020)

Took my freshly thrown together Sidewinder rat that I converted to a coaster and my wife rode her recently redone Corvette.Not proper and correct bikes by any means, but we have a blast riding them. And so does my two year old.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 22, 2020)

Nashman said:


> Well, I finally found my balls ( it's an age thing?) and took a short ride on my Rollfast. I don't use a cell phone, and generally don't do "selfies" think they are silly. But my motley mug is in a shot, proud I'm still above ground and enjoying the hobby and all you Cabers!  I think the IPA beers ( see above post by me) may have tipped me over from throwing the ball for our dog Woody for more than an hour, to actually riding a bike!!
> 
> View attachment 1160189
> 
> ...



We're glad you're still above ground too Bob!   feels great to get out of the house huh? My dog loves Caronavirus.  He gets walked daily now.


----------



## Santee (Mar 22, 2020)

Rode the neighborhood with my Bride.


----------



## Sven (Mar 23, 2020)

Nashman said:


> You guys are killing me with all these great weather pics/rides. Still a foot of snow here and LOTS of ice. Main roads are mainly clear pavement, but lots of gravel and even when it hovers above freezing, I just can't dial my brain into a ride quite yet. I may take the Monark Rat bike for a spin later next week ( or the Rolly) when it hits 40's/maybe even click the HOT ROD muffler into play!!
> 
> This "social isolation" 6 feet ( usually works for me/don't like "close talkers" unless she's cute) is getting "old" already. We are anxious for Spring in the "Great White North" and this virus just adds to "Cabin Fever". Oh well. Could be worse, like beer was never invented.  Cheers!  Bob
> 
> ...




Wow. Brother Bob
I like that "exhaust system" . I like the fact that the "motor" is gear driven, so you don't beat up your spokes. I am sure it sounds good. The one I made sounds like a dump truck.  Theres two on ebay. But trying  to hang onto my cash for now. 
One thing is for sure , It looks a lot nicer than mine . 






Ride Safe


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 23, 2020)

37 Mercury Time


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 23, 2020)

37 Mercury Time


----------



## ballooney (Mar 23, 2020)

After a day of telework rode downtown...surreal. Plenty of parking though!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Mar 23, 2020)

Still changing around parts on this 38 project.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 24, 2020)

Sven said:


> Wow. Brother Bob
> I like that "exhaust system" . I like the fact that the "motor" is gear driven, so you don't beat up your spokes. I am sure it sounds good. The one I made sounds like a dump truck.  Theres two on ebay. But trying  to hang onto my cash for now.
> One thing is for sure , It looks a lot nicer than mine . View attachment 1160376
> View attachment 1160378
> Ride Safe





*RIGHT ON!!*


----------



## bikerbluz (Mar 24, 2020)

Been working on this 1941 BF Goodrich and had to get it out today for a quick ride on our Greenway. The wife jogged and I got a lazy 3 miles in on an amazing machine. Snapped a couple of pics of our historic area where the Gennett recording company once thrived, birthplace of recorded jazz, I believe. Also a shot of the walk of fame, a tribute to artists that recorded there. Will get the bike back on the stand and get back on the clean up tomorrow.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 24, 2020)

bikerbluz said:


> Been working on this 1941 BF Goodrich and had to get it out today for a quick ride on our Greenway. The wife jogged and I got a lazy 3 miles in on an amazing machine. Snapped a couple of pics of our historic area where the Gennett recording company once thrived, birthplace of recorded jazz, I believe. Also a shot of the walk of fame, a tribute to artists that recorded there. Will get the bike back on the stand and get back on the clean up tomorrow.View attachment 1160938
> View attachment 1160939
> 
> View attachment 1160940
> ...



@Miq is going to like this.

Very nice.


----------



## Sven (Mar 24, 2020)

Greetings to my brothers and sisters of the CABE world. Today , I took my '55  Schwinn Corvette out for a ride thru the neighborhood. Who needs DC for cherry Blossoms.



As screwy as the whole COVID-19  thing is..
Maybe this is a good wake up call ( or kick in the ass) to realise what is important.  Through my  entire ride. I saw families either biking or walking together,  others playing catch, others jumping rope and , believe it or not kids helping their parents with the lawn. I saw only one woman with her cell phone out. Is this our future? OMG...the family unit without  a screen...?





A back to basics great ride today


----------



## SKPC (Mar 24, 2020)

Short ride around the local hood on the 37' moto Snyder-made.  Many neighbors are out walking, riding & visiting.  Weather is coming back in.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 24, 2020)

Rode my 39 Monark 5 bar into Town to my favorite sandwich shop only I had to eat it somewhere else. Also ran into these little guys chilling


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 24, 2020)

Oops


----------



## Miq (Mar 24, 2020)

@bikerbluz nice ride!

I visited Kyrene for sunset last night but stayed more than 6 feet away. 



1941 BFG New World


----------



## bikerbluz (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks Miq! Looking forward to getting some more cleaning time in on it. When I’m done will need to determine whether to put back the long spring saddle and rear baskets back on it. Your story and pics of your grandpa’s bike have been an inspiration to me. He rides like a dream, very smooth.


----------



## rickyd (Mar 24, 2020)

Rain or shine he don’t care


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2020)

1940 Western Flyer, HD; LABL 1943 Service Bike; Light For All carrier.
Up and down the SA River trail, light sprinkles in the air, to and from essential "Sparky" work in Orange.
Loving the Ride.


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 24, 2020)

Rode the Whittier green way trail today. No flats this time. Was a nice ride. Forgot my phone, so I had to get a photo when I got home.

1939 Schwinn Dx


----------



## Miq (Mar 24, 2020)

bikerbluz said:


> Thanks Miq! Looking forward to getting some more cleaning time in on it. When I’m done will need to determine whether to put back the long spring saddle and rear baskets back on it. Your story and pics of your grandpa’s bike have been an inspiration to me. He rides like a dream, very smooth.




Thanks! Happy to hear yours is running tight too. Can’t wait to see how gorgeous your paint will be. I’m jealous already. These bikes kick a$$ and are a great vintage ride. Sometimes it reminds me of the 90s when I equipped my non-suspension MTB with 26 inch “hybrid” tires and rode mostly on the street. It’s fast and smooth, but if I need to go on unpaved areas, or hop off a curb, it’s not an issue.

I kept up with the kids on it today to play soccer in the park.


----------



## ballooney (Mar 24, 2020)

Needed to feel some speed and minimal resistance today so Rode a modern steel frame made locally in Santa Rosa...Sycip Crossdresser. Making the most of working from home...much easier to get rides in!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David4315 (Mar 24, 2020)

Finally cleaned up my 40-41 bf Goodrich it actually looks blue now. Just have to get a bulb and see if the train light works still. Rode it to the beach and back really smooth bike


----------



## mrg (Mar 24, 2020)

Well rode a couple of miles then had to walk a couple miles home!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 24, 2020)

Out on the 'Rochester' yesterday afternoon,  only one form of exercise is now allowed,  once a day, in the UK......


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 25, 2020)

There’s a lot of stuff that runs around in my head on my way to work in the morning.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 25, 2020)

.


----------



## danfitz1 (Mar 25, 2020)

Took my 1940 Huffman Airflyte out for a ride today.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 25, 2020)

Pre War Manton &  Smith


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 25, 2020)

‘39 Dx out on the Whittier greenway trail again. About 10ish miles today before my knee said it had had enough. Lots of family’s out there today. And an empty high school.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 25, 2020)

Just Jeff said:


> ‘39 Dx out on the Whittier greenway trail again. About 10ish miles today before my knee said it had had enough. Lots of family’s out there today. And an empty high school.
> 
> View attachment 1161444
> 
> ...



Yea lots of peeps out riding their bikes and walking. So WARNINGS bring your noise makers , bells , horns , sirens because most of them got their ear phones on


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 25, 2020)

Had another surgery yesterday,  not supposed to do any strenuous activities for 3 days.

So I cruised slowly on the Pierce Motor Bike.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 25, 2020)

Short spin in the weather on the Colson Flyer.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 25, 2020)

Dusted off the Bluebird last night


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 25, 2020)

Head-wind home took a bit longer than average; I knew about it and took the "Challenge" when I pedaled away this morning.


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 25, 2020)

Got my Raleigh Twenty folder out for the first time since it's rehab. Rode really nice. Had to tighten the adjustable connection at the hub chain a little to hit all three gears right. Dialed in now. Rode around the zoo parking lot for a little bit to avoid the crowd on the Rivertrail. The zoo is closed but of course the staff is there to feed the animals who I imagine are oblivious to the goings-on of these times.  Great day for a ride.


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 25, 2020)

dogdart said:


> Been waiting a couple weeks to ride my recently almost finished 41 WF , but this LWB keeps getting under meView attachment 1153509
> 
> But , I finally got to ride it todayView attachment 1153510
> 
> Smooth as whipped butter



I was scrolling pretty quick and recognized those Pittsburgh stacks.


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 25, 2020)

Beautiful day today in Ohio.  Took this pig out today along the Little Miami to find out the seat is not comfortable. 
The building in the background it the historical Monkey Bar.  It used to be home to a cigarette smoking and beer drinking monkey.  Jane Goodall came to this place and stared at him for an hour only to discover that he was a happy monkey.  A great place along the river bike path near Kings Island Amusement Park.  If you are in the area, definitely a place to visit.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 25, 2020)

1949 Ciclos Minaco,  beautiful sunny spring day, beautiful bicycle.....


----------



## mrg (Mar 26, 2020)

Went a ways down the riverbed on the Hornet and the closed skatepark was busy


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 26, 2020)

Night rider.


----------



## fattyre (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 26, 2020)

1936 Electric  to essential Sparky work in Orange. 
 I picked my easy gear bike to head into the 20+ mile per hour headwinds on my way home this afternoon.


----------



## rickyd (Mar 26, 2020)

47 Huffman built w/f rat


----------



## Sven (Mar 26, 2020)

I took  my '55 Vette around the neighborhood. Nice 60° day for a ride.





"Buzzard" Tower in the background



Great Ride


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2020)

Afternoon/evening around the neighborhood on my '61 Panther 3. Beautiful day for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 26, 2020)

Been digging this bike since you built it up @Hammerhead and the recent upgrade is excellent!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 26, 2020)

There were times that the wind almost stopped me, but I pedaled on.
I chose to ride when I knew it would be hard, because I love to ride.
1936 Electric with 22/10 gear was a good choice; my easiest gear I ride.
Then, there was a birthday present for me and Electric when we made it home.
Thanks Marty @cyclingday I love it!


----------



## SKPC (Mar 26, 2020)

I try to ride one of my bikes every day lately, even if it is only for a short one.  3-spd Wards Hawthorne with a small front ring.


----------



## dogdart (Mar 26, 2020)

This bike can easily become a favorite


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 26, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> 1936 Electric  to essential Sparky work in Orange.
> I picked my easy gear bike to head into the 20+ mile per hour headwinds on my way home this afternoon.
> View attachment 1161866
> 
> ...


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 26, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> There were times that the wind almost stopped me, but I pedaled on.
> I chose to ride when I knew it would be hard, because I love to ride.
> 1936 Electric with 22/10 gear was a good choice; my easiest gear I ride.
> Then, there was a birthday present for me and Electric when we made it home.
> ...



that P P & L is sweet.

really digging Ready Kilowatt.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 26, 2020)

Out on the bike that started everything for me yesterday.
1957 Raleigh, it obviously didn't come out of the factory in this colour.....








Beautiful day, weather wise.


----------



## mrg (Mar 26, 2020)

Ya, the headwind was tuff today, had to find a sunny place out of the wind but made it home without a flat so hopefully got the tire/tube thing figured, for some reason the thornproof tube didn't stretch out enough inside in a fat tire to not twist and rip off my stem, oh well.


----------



## fattyre (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## jacob9795 (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 27, 2020)

jacob9795 said:


> View attachment 1162408



Beautiful photo!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 27, 2020)

One last ride around the block on the ‘38.  Now sold and being readied for its new owner in St. Louis!


----------



## Sven (Mar 27, 2020)

I wanted to pick up some things today for rainy day project. So I used my Suburban utility  bike. Did about 13 miles.
Down through the "old village " of Mechanicsville.


Up the trail , stopped by to get a picture of the  Cherry Blossoms.



Off the trail and across the 4 lane to  Family Dollar 


Back down the trail to the hardware store


Then back home again. Basket is very handy.


GREAT RIDE


----------



## fattyre (Mar 27, 2020)

Well it looks as if two photos above didn’t load.


----------



## MarkKBike (Mar 27, 2020)

Today was relatively warm in the Chicago burb area at 44%

I went down into the basement and selected a ride that has not had much recent use. Next I tested tire preasure, and had to add about 15 pounds of psi.

About 2 minutes into my ride it started raining, (Oh Well, I was already having fun and decided to continue my planned path). Both the bike and I needed a good rince off anyways as I had not yet showered today.

I captured a few photos of the ride from some of my favorite photo spots located near by.

















Do to the virus, and weather I only crossed paths with one other person out on the trail today. Total ride time was about 25 minutes leaving and circling back to my home.

I think I got this one for 25$ at a flea market, and have got at least 25 or more rides out of it since it was brought home.  For about a buck a ride it has been a good deal. If I remember correctly when purchased it was missing a saddle.

For some weird reason I like taking bike picks in water sceneries. Probably from my fishing hobby background. I always thought water makes a good background to any photo.............. lol.  

When out on a bike I just try to place it in the most beautiful settings I may encounter.

Trust me, my home town does not look this nice every day,  These are photos taken from specific angles to maximise the nature aspect that I most enjoy in a photo. If taken at a different angle there will often be buildings in the background. I just choose to not include them. One of these days I will go on the exact same ride, and take photos from other angles.


----------



## AndyA (Mar 27, 2020)

Beautiful, sunny day in northeastern New Jersey. More people and fewer cars on the streets these days. Rode my 1990-1992 (?) Schwinn Cruiser. I found this on a curb some years ago in very nice shape except for two flat tire. At home I found that it had fractional-sized tires and tubes with lots of holes (like a screwdriver would create) and the tubes were filled with anti-leak slime. Conclusion: previous owner bought wrong tires, tried to get them on the rims, poked holes in the tubes while trying, tried to fix the leaks with slime, gave up in frustration, and threw the bike out. Current version is modified with a BMX-style stem, small BMX handlebars (off a kiddie bike), front caliper brake, and skinny saddle. The handlebars are 22" wide and quite comfortable. Tires are 26 X 2.125 "Schwinn Typhoon Cord" donated by an old Shelby Flying Cloud.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 27, 2020)

Cruised around in my Firestone. Rebuilt the morrow hub working beautiful now thanks to Pierce_99 and tripple3 .Every one stay safe and enjoy the Ride


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 27, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Cruised around in my Firestone



That is an Awesome Firestone @Kickstand3 
I  every detail and accent on it.
I rode Electric to work electrical in Orange today.
Great ride, great week of riding to work and home every day.
I'm truly grateful.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 27, 2020)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. Rode my '61 Panther 3, not much activity. Starting  tomorrow essential travel only. A beautiful day for a ride, be safe everyone. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Santee (Mar 27, 2020)

Another quiet day. Low and slow...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 27, 2020)

Boy does it feel good to get out of the house after sitting at a desk all week.


----------



## Miq (Mar 27, 2020)

Another park ride w the fam.   I stopped right by the hot sauce.


----------



## MarkKBike (Mar 27, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Evening ride around the neighborhood. Rode my '61 Panther 3, not much activity. Starting  tomorrow essential travel only. A beautiful day for a ride, be safe everyone.
> Hammerhead




I have never been a fan of the super high rise handlebars, but have to admight it works well on your build/bike, I like it!


----------



## mrg (Mar 27, 2020)

Well don't know if I'm breaking the law now, while riding got a alert on my phone " all beaches & trails closed, go home and stay till April 19 ( why the 19th ), well I've mostly been staying home and staying away from crowds!, everybody stay safe!, and I did a few miles on one of my early Jaguar!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 27, 2020)

We can still ride across the pond, albeit only once a day.
As you may have guessed,  my work has shut down completely,  hence the daily rides.
I was bored yesterday,  so decided to build up this 'Contini' frameset with stuff l had lying around.
I don't have any derailleurs, so it's running as a singlespeed.....









Beautiful, fast, responsive frame.
Now I have to  restore it to its garish '80s glory.
Keep safe & keep riding (if you're able).


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 28, 2020)

Sven said:


> I wanted to pick up some things today for rainy day project. So I used my Suburban utility  bike. Did about 13 miles.
> Down through the "old village " of Mechanicsville.View attachment 1162469
> Up the trail , stopped by to get a picture of the  Cherry Blossoms.
> View attachment 1162479
> ...





The baskets are a great addition! How are you liking them so far? Have you had them REALLY loaded down and is there anything you don't like about them? Sorry to be so nosy. The baskets seem to be a perfect addition to this type of bike and may be the perfect excuse to build one up!


----------



## Sven (Mar 28, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> The baskets are a great addition! How are you liking them so far? Have you had them REALLY loaded down and is there anything you don't like about them? Sorry to be so nosy. The baskets seem to be a perfect addition to this type of bike and may be the perfect excuse to build one up!



I haven't really loaded them down yet. I should have bought two cases of beer yesterday.  But hope to load up with goods from the Amish and farmers market this summer.
 I really do like them. They add about 5lbs to the bike , but its not a racer. It my "station wagon" with automatic transmission ( front freewheel system) I definitely think its a great reason for a build up...lol.


----------



## AndyA (Mar 28, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> The baskets are a great addition! How are you liking them so far? Have you had them REALLY loaded down and is there anything you don't like about them? Sorry to be so nosy. The baskets seem to be a perfect addition to this type of bike and may be the perfect excuse to build one up!



The folding baskets are handy. An alternative is the non-folding, double rear type. I set up a Schwinn Suburban 5-speed with baskets for my son (pic below), who uses it for grocery shopping in Brooklyn. He reports that it is very useful. Cycling in the city was growing but now, with social distancing, it is growing even faster.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2020)

I left at sunrise on Velvet deLuxe; essential morning light ride.













Later on I met @Cory out on the strand.
It's a very lovely day.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 28, 2020)

Rode my '57 Deluxe Hornet on the Winnipesaukee River trail. A muddy but fun ride. Still some snow in places. A beautiful day for a ride. Ride and be safe  everyone. 
Hammerhead


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Out on the 40's/50's Rudge this afternoon. 
Stopped to check out this Gallery.
Unfortunately you can't enter due to Covid-19 restrictions.  
Thankfully though, everything is still on view.....


----------



## Sven (Mar 28, 2020)

That picture of the Gallery is super, @dnc1.  Glad you are able to get out and ride, during the UK COVID - 19  lockdown.


I took a short ride on my '59 Flightliner around the neighborhood and to check on my buddy's house.



Look ma no hands



All secured


Down the road I go, back home


Good Ride


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Sven said:


> That picture of the Gallery is super, @dnc1.  Glad you are able to get out and ride, during the UK COVID - 19  lockdown.
> 
> 
> I took a short ride on my '59 Flightliner around the neighborhood and to check on my buddy's house.
> ...



Cheers @Sven !
I'll keep going whilst I'm allowed.
Love the crazy 'Flightliner'!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 28, 2020)

Took my Elgin out for a little cruise . Beautiful day here in Texas


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Gorgeous day today so took the freshly restored '41 Ace out for its maiden voyage on the North Augusta Greeneway--no problems. The wildlife is a little more active now! V/r Shawn


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 28, 2020)

Headed to the hills on the hardtail today.as much as I dig my specialized camber carbon comp 29er,its no replacement for my klunkers.even on the same mountain trails,it just depends on how fast you feel like going.when I really want to have a slow in no rush ride,I ride the 47 rigid klunker rockin the vintage Carlisle tires.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 28, 2020)

Kiddo's first day without training wheels. I'm super proud.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 28, 2020)

Mounted some old Lauterwasser bars on the Italvega this morning!


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 28, 2020)

1945 CWC RoadMaster

Short ride around Uptown Whittier today. Had to break in the new tires.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Mar 28, 2020)

Riding at night when there are no people out...














Great night for a ride!


----------



## Sven (Mar 29, 2020)

No visible sunrise today. Foggy and cloudy. But, I rode "Copperhead " around Leonardtown this morning. 


Got some bagels



Getting lighter












Great morning ride!


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 29, 2020)

My motivation has been somewhat low with all this madness going on. I finally went out and rode 17.4 miles on my hybrid to get some escape time before the temps hit the 90s today.


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 29, 2020)

Me and my daughters road Around town beautiful day finally in Nd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 29, 2020)

37 Mercury  Time


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2020)

Morning Light, '34 AIRFLYTE, thirty-three, .three miles
It's better than it looks.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Mar 29, 2020)

1953 Schwinn was the ride of choice today.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Out for my daily ride today on the 1907 'Cycles Morot'.
Beautiful and sunny,  but with a strong,  very cold northerly wind bringing the temperature right down.
Fun solo, social distancing ride around back roads and through several local villages.....












Stay safe.


----------



## mrg (Mar 29, 2020)

Took the 46 DX down the tracks ( pretty empty ) really planned on riding this on a few rides but with everything canceled and it's  pretty much finished I think it's going to go to the for sale section.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 29, 2020)

All the parts work-it stops-it goes-seems pretty solid. Next step-take it apart and detail clean everything(gonna wait for warmer weather though!).


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 29, 2020)

First ride on the new 38 20.


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 29, 2020)

Took this out again today after i removed the front wheel and trued a bit more.  Also fixed a squeek or two in the process and installed the correct headlight bracket.




It



 actually rides real well.  The longest ride so far is about 10 miles but will have it tweeked by summer for some real riding.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 29, 2020)

Yesterday, I was in the mountains, but I couldn't ride much so I bailed in the early am and drove the packed-w/tools & bike stuff truck to Cali, lockdown-central...Where did everybody go?



I brought along this bike that I don't get to ride often. I have had this since 79 where I found it at a farm auction complete. I still have most of the original parts not on it now.   It fits me in many different ways and rides like a dream. Try not to laugh at or make fun of the Monarch because once up to speed you may quickly be off the back and not laughing any longer.....












Up and down the coast. Lot's of people out walking and biking.


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 29, 2020)

Short ride through Uptown Whittier again today. Very surreal with nobody out and about.


----------



## rickyd (Mar 29, 2020)

Had a seat on the “Sunset Cruise”


----------



## mrg (Mar 29, 2020)

Think I got the 38 how I want to keep it so rode over to the river trail the afternoon! came across a impromptu neighborhood harp ( electric ? ) concert.


----------



## Sven (Mar 30, 2020)

I dug out my wife's Non Chicago Schwinn Legacy out of the storage shed. It's not classic or antique , but she is willing to ride.



Hanging in there 



I don't know what's in the pit viper  known as a Copperhead, but the road is still stained from it being runned over last year.


Good Ride, hopefully  I'll get her on the trail tomorrow.


----------



## MarkKBike (Mar 30, 2020)

mrg said:


> Think I got the 38 how I want to keep it so rode over to the river trail the afternoon! came across a impromptu neighborhood harp ( electric ? ) concert.




I really like the look of that one. The new tires look great!


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 30, 2020)

Just a short ride around Uptown Whittier again today, on the ‘36 Shelby Cadillac.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 30, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> First ride on the new 38 20.
> 
> View attachment 1164059
> 
> ...





So what did you think about your new machine? I'm guessing a bit lighter than what you're accustomed to riding? 

Good looking bike Chad! Congratulations!


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey Eric

A bit cramped as the original seat attachment won't allow the post to be turned the "other" way. Also I'm a little too heavy these days with all the Shelter in Place directives for the seat  . A different seat should make this bike a treat to ride!

Thanks!
Chad


Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> So what did you think about your new machine? I'm guessing a bit lighter than what you're accustomed to riding?
> 
> Good looking bike Chad! Congratulations!


----------



## fattyre (Mar 30, 2020)

JD or IH?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 30, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Hey Eric
> 
> A bit cramped as the original seat attachment won't allow the post to be turned the "other" way. Also I'm a little too heavy these days with all the Shelter in Place directives for the seat  . A different seat should make this bike a treat to ride!
> 
> ...





Thanks for letting me know Chad! I've always liked these bikes. Even the base model is pretty sweet. I'm sure you'll have it just the way you like it very soon and have a new excuse to burn some of those extra calories! 

Take care of yourself and loved ones!


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 30, 2020)

Took my 38 Firestone for a test ride today 
It will get the chain guard tomorrow 


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2020)

'40 WF HD To and from work in Orange.
 tough into the headwind home today, I made it.
Fun times!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 30, 2020)

1886 Pope in and around beautiful Glendora.  And yes... I dropped in.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 30, 2020)

...not really though


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 30, 2020)

Repaired a rear flat tire on my '19 Mead Ranger the other day so took it for a spin after work today.  



Until it rained a little bit.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2020)

Yesterday I pulled out the '37 Colson from the back of the pile to have a bud relace the wheelset with some NOS Torrington spokes I had stashed away. Today I took it for a spin around the block and boy what a difference a nicely trued wheel makes


----------



## mrg (Mar 30, 2020)

Took out the 46 DX for a last ride before putting it in the for sale section, but got to make some room for all the projects I now have time to build!


----------



## Miq (Mar 31, 2020)

Got in a solo ride to Kyrene last night. 



41 New World


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 31, 2020)

17.7 miles on my 55 Spitfire that felt more like 20+ miles on my legs compared to my 74  Le Tour 10 speed.


----------



## Sven (Mar 31, 2020)

My wife and I rode around the neighborhood. I dont know what's going on with the temps, one day 80s next day 50s. The air had that feeling of snow.



Trying to put her hood up to keep warm. 



Aw forget it...



No hands..for 3 secs



Good Ride.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 31, 2020)

Another night ride. A good long one.  Kinda nice not really having to worry about getting mugged after midnight on a creek trail.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 31, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Yesterday I pulled out the '37 Colson from the back of the pile to have a bud relace the wheelset with some NOS Torrington spokes I had stashed away. Today I took it for a spin around the block and boy what a difference a nicely trued wheel makes
> 
> View attachment 1164987
> 
> ...



That Colson is lovely.


----------



## MarkKBike (Mar 31, 2020)

MarkKBike said:


> Trust me, my home town does not look this nice every day,  These are photos taken from specific angles to maximise the nature aspect that I most enjoy in a photo. If taken at a different angle there will often be buildings in the background. I just choose to not include them. One of these days I will go on the exact same ride, and take photos from other angles.





A few days ago I made this last post, and today I went out on  the same ride. On this ride I took photos from the less pretty side of town, although it was the same loop/ trip taken.















The local bars are shut down, with no cars in the parking lots.


----------



## MarkKBike (Mar 31, 2020)

What surprised me most was how empty the local train station was durring normal prime buisness hours. Here are a few photos of the train station.

Only one bike was locked up on the racks, and on closer inspection it looked to be a permanent rusty resident that may have sat there for years,









I took this photo through a window of the train station without having to touch anything.









Wow, its amazing how rapid times have changed. All these photos were mostly taken between 4:00 - 5:00 pm today  3/31/20. On this ride I did not have to get within 30 feet of any other people.

I did see a few other people, there was a single kid shooting some hoops, and a father daughter combo out on a tennis courts, but that was about it. Several cars also drove past on this ride.

I live in a suburb about about 25 miles west of downtown Chicago.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 31, 2020)

I rode the 1977 schwinn heavy duti today for the first time.great bike.its for sale it the classifieds section. I like it so I doubt I'll take any offers.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2020)

When was the last time you ate a kumquat off the tree?
And had another one because it was so good?:eek:
badge-less Curvey Cruiser for awhile this after-noon.




neighbor lady Chris came out with a bag and said, "Take as many as you can want."
We're all home, making the best out things; better than it looks....


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 31, 2020)

Afternoon ride around the neighborhood on my '57 Deluxe Hornet. Good to get out after a few days of snow,  sleet and rain. A beautiful day for a ride. Stay safe
Hammerhead


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 31, 2020)

So, I took the 1927 Schwinn, Excelsior  out for its first ride in many decades.
Here’s the as found picture.


And now the reconditioned picture.



It rode very smooth, and has a comfortable fit.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 31, 2020)

@cyclingday Beautiful Bike!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 31, 2020)

After work I decided to finish yesterdays ride that was interrupted by rain. Hopped back on the Mead since tires were still optimally inflated and drink holder still mounted.  




Another pic I took by a big gnarly tree won't upload. To big. Oh well....


Then stopped for an ice cream cone at my favorite place to get ice cream cones and picked up a couple coasters for my Dad since he loves wieners!



His wiener loves laying in the sun!


----------



## mrg (Mar 31, 2020)

Not to hard to do my social distancing these days around the river trails!


----------



## Miq (Mar 31, 2020)

@Hammerhead nice to see the top of School St.

I went for a park ride w the fam today. 



1941 BFG New World


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2020)

Early 32 miles, solo along the coast, on 1937 Aero King.



Super-Fun bike to ride.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 1, 2020)

Ride up to my little girl’s elementary school to pick up homework.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 1, 2020)

The snow in the yard finally melted. So got my girlfriends Fair lady ready for her to ride. She did a few laps around the yard. She really likes this bike. And has fun riding it around. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 1, 2020)

2 mile ride with my daughter today.
Italvega “Super Speciale” and my Kent “2cool”.


----------



## Sven (Apr 1, 2020)

I took my son's "Green Goblin" Onyx bobber out for a spin around the neighborhood.  



Quite comfortable with the apehangers.



I figure I raise a some hell and do a 
Burn out...man my legs are tired....LOL




Good , fun ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2020)

This one this afternoon.
1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser.
Fun riding the sidewalks, driveways and walkways like a kid.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 1, 2020)

Evening neighborhood ride '57 Deluxe Hornet. A beautiful day for a ride. Be safe. 
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 1, 2020)

Finally felt good enough to take a ride.

ca. 1920 Pierce Amateur Sprint Racer


----------



## mrg (Apr 1, 2020)

a lot of empty business parks ready for riding and wanted to get into the empty golf course but locked down tight and I think its part of the Navel weapons station so could be trouble, so rode across the freeway where those blue bunkers are full of nuclear weapons


----------



## Miq (Apr 1, 2020)

Less traffic on the streets 

More traffic on the canal 







1941 BFG New World


----------



## SKPC (Apr 1, 2020)

I got out and rode the _21st Century Hawthorne Flyer _ a bit and I needed it.  I hold my breath while going past people who are also out.  May be time for a mask while riding around people. Not used to this new world order.   Our world has been turned upside down.  "Gaya" is angry.  I don't blame her I blame us.







.


----------



## ispy (Apr 2, 2020)

There is literally nothing like these 775 pages show that's here in Australia....nada!
But mine is a pretty good USA made vintage style


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 2, 2020)

Decided to ride the 36 Admiral down to our pond today. Still kinda muddy in spots.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2020)

SKPC said:


> May be time for a mask while riding around people



I have a bandana that I pull up to my shades when heading into crowded spots; with both arms extended honking my horn, people scatter.
24 mile morning light ride on Velvet.
The barricades blocking the NPB boardwalk ,have all been dragged onto the sand; someone opened it.
Maybe they close it on the weekends?
I had a blast riding this morning.






Below, they knocked another nice house down down here; it wasn't even old. Marty @cyclingday knows ....




Great Ride!


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 2, 2020)

On this windy as junk day,  I took a ride on my Suburban  to downtown Chaptico to drop off a package at the Post Office.




A stop next door


Picked up a lil' sumpin' for tomorrow or the next day
This is one of the oldest churches in the county




Strong gust of headwinds + this what seems like a never ending  incline made it a great challenge for me. Believe me I wasnt thinking challenging  at the time,  more like cuss words.But I did make it, barely. 


All in all , Great ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2020)

42 miles with Bao @lounging riding his 1941 BFG Challenger, special request for the Western Flyer, Heavy Duty, LABL WWII Service Bike.







I love this deal, it's "Taco Tuesday" every day!  Pick your riding day @fordmike65


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 2, 2020)

I took the 27X out for a little solo excursion today.
Maybe 20 miles or so.
It sure felt good to get out for awhile and spend some quality time in the saddle of my newest old bike.



The yellow flowers are, Mustard.
It is said that the Spaniards brought the seed for this plant with them, to mark the Mission Trail known as El Camino Real.
Who knows if that’s true, but this plant found the California coast to its liking, and soon spread over the hills like wildfire.
In fact the early Mariners have said, that sailing up the coast of California in Springtime, the hills looked like they were on fire, because of the prolific wild Mustard bloom.


----------



## sarmisluters (Apr 2, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> I took the 27X out for a little solo excursion today.
> Maybe 20 miles or so.
> It sure felt good to get out for awhile and spend some quality time in the saddle of my new old bike.
> View attachment 1166605
> ...




Yes, those are not true natives Marty but are considered California natives now. 

Great pic ! 
Twenty miles ! ! ! ! Pretty awesome chunk of time ! Good job !

s


----------



## itsivxx (Apr 2, 2020)

Grabbed my Stretched chopper and added another 30 miles on her today...in between rain drops


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 2, 2020)

It sure was therapeutic to get out this afternoon and grab a little fresh air and sunshine. Stay safe and healthy out there.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 2, 2020)

Another day, another bike ride.  Out on the _Fully Sprung Elgin_.  This was built during the  RRB winter build-off of 2015.  It got beat by a couple of  motorcycles and the site owners bike.    A most comfortable ride if you can believe it.   It should have won because of the way it   1.)Rides and  2.)Looks.  Form follows function I say..











About 45mi today up San Diego Creek and back through Newport Back Bay/UC Irvine. Marty....nice 27' X rider above bud...


----------



## p51mustang55 (Apr 2, 2020)

Excelsior badged 1938 Schwinn BA97 Double Roadster.


----------



## p51mustang55 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Apr 2, 2020)

Clean looking bike @p51mustang55 

I went to the park today with the family. Got to see a cool kite and the moon.  Took an @SKPC style earth based imaging photo. 



1941 Schwinn New World


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Apr 3, 2020)

Took Ole Mean Green out for a ride this morning.  Hope everyone is staying safe and well.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2020)

42 mile morning light ride on Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar.
Fender-less Friday.


----------



## Sven (Apr 3, 2020)

I took my '63  Schwinn American Klunker out on a trail I know nothing about.






I hit this puddle good


And thru the stream 





Good Ride


----------



## ballooney (Apr 3, 2020)

Went for a sanity ride with my son today. Nice to reconnect with him and old bikes. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2020)

Fender-free


----------



## Sven (Apr 3, 2020)

I took.the klunker back out to check  on my buddy's house and ride around the neighborhood. 






Appears all secure



Home again home again



Great cool ride


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 3, 2020)

Short ride on the crusty Speed King. 


Still should service the bearings with fresh grease.


----------



## Miq (Apr 3, 2020)

Soccer in the park with the kids. Plants are booming in the hood. 



41 New World


----------



## mrg (Apr 3, 2020)

Rode around La Mirada park around where there use to be a BMX track ( it’s steeper than it looks) we use to ride our OG klunkers then my 80 Torker, I need some of these parts for another project so think I'm putting some of the stock parts back on this Colson Klunker and going to be headed to the for sale section.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2020)

Went for an early morning ride with my girl, making sure to keep our distance from the few cyclists we encountered. On the way back, we stopped by our favorite Cuban bakery to pick up some tasty treats to enjoy this weekend AT HOME


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 4, 2020)

This bike has bounced around the last few years but it’s finally home. Lots to do to get this Shepards Westminster back to original, but I’ve got it to where I can start enjoying it. Took it for a maiden voyage (with me as owner) this morning. Can’t wait to bring it all the way back.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 4, 2020)

Lunchtime ride around the neighborhood. Staying close to home. With the stay at home order. May try to get downtown this evening. Have fun and enjoy the ride. Stay healthy and ride safe.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2020)

Essential morning light ride, Light For All, '40 Flyer HD, WWII Service bike, because there's stuff I can't explain.:eek:





Tomorrow is Palm Sunday


----------



## SKPC (Apr 4, 2020)

Yesterday I got out on the  fendered' _Monark Hot Rod Tanker/Roadster_...you either hate it or love it, but man is it ever a sweet riding bike.   Tight and rattle free for the most part.  It turns heads more than any other cycle I own, that's for sure.


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 4, 2020)

Went out on my 74  Le Tour this morning on my usual 11 mile ride. Old red rides like new after I replaced the freewheel and chain. I also removed the outside large sprocket  ring  making the bike look sportier and looks better I think.










Lots of people riding on the trail, more than usual.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 4, 2020)

Well Well.!!!! Hope Everybody is safe and I hope doing great & Wonderful included..

Every Cabers family bless for Everyone. 


And yesterday my lovely son was doing nothing so we decided to take are beutys, 


Out for (Una Pequeña) Carrerita nice.


Cause we love these, 

two (1937) bikes.

And they are soooo Smooth to ride. 


I don't know you  but I love it....


BTW...THANKS TO @ MR. JIM FRAZIER 

BLESS DAY WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS.
AMIGOOOOOOSSSSS....;


----------



## jacob9795 (Apr 4, 2020)

Great day for a ride, we bought some food to support local business. It felt good to get out of the house for a bit. Lots of people are walking and riding bikes, great to see


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 4, 2020)

About 5 miles today with the kiddo.


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 4, 2020)

I got out on my only 29" today. I sometimes like the smoothness of the larger wheel set, and its a very comfortable riding bike.

Unfortunately three people were shot in this building a little earlier this year.











Here is the story:








						Woman fatally shoots state trooper in Lisle cigar lounge, wounds 2 more, kills self
					

A 51-year-old woman shot and killed one retired state police officer and wounded two other troopers before taking her own life Friday night in a Lisle cigar lounge, police said.




					www.dailyherald.com
				




The rest of the ride was more fun.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 4, 2020)

Met up with my buddy Steve at our usual spot...been awhile...25 feet of separation to do our part. 3 hour ride around our local area...





Rust Pile...




Steve at motor boat lake...





Alameda Creel trail home...





Great day for a ride!!


----------



## undercover_poe (Apr 4, 2020)

All of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Apr 4, 2020)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Met up with my buddy Steve at our usual spot...been awhile...25 feet of separation to do our part. 3 hour ride around our local area...
> View attachment 1167661
> 
> 
> ...



That rust pile picture...WOW! If you took whatever is on the back off (shoes), and positioned bike over some...what a fantastic print that would make!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 4, 2020)

Evening ride on my '48 Western Flyer. Didn't make it downtown,  turned up Pleasant St. A beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy and ride safe. 
Hammerhead


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 4, 2020)

I’ve been looking for desolate places to ride.



This bike trail is pretty uninspiring, but,I did manage to find a little patch of our State flower.



California Poppies were in bloom alongside the bike trail.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 4, 2020)

Rode the 37 Tankless DeLuxe


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 4, 2020)

I took my 96 year old mom out for a ride and then I went a little later


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2020)

Same bike, 32 mile, Palm Sunday morning light ride.



Marty @cyclingday has pointed this type out to me before on our rides; He loves palms a lot.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 5, 2020)

Rode around the neighborhood on my '57 Deluxe Hornet. Then did a few laps around the yard. A quiet and peaceful ride.  Stay healthy and ride safe. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Apr 5, 2020)

Just got it together this morning 



1967 schwinn string ray was a 5 speed but went through a fire and could not save linkage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 5, 2020)

I’m trying to Play it Safe and have a little fun myself. North Texas has had a lot of rain and more coming so lot of the park trails by my house are closed. But where there’s a will there’s a way . Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2020)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Sven (Apr 5, 2020)

I took my 55 out for a evening ride around the hood



Nice moon


Short but nice ride.


----------



## ballooney (Apr 5, 2020)

Rode to the mall with my son...not much going on. 










So we decided to do some donuts before we left!



That was tiring!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnja (Apr 5, 2020)

ballooney said:


> Rode to the mall with my son...not much going on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1168448
> ...



What do the tank decals say on the straightbar?
Thanks.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 5, 2020)

schwinnja said:


> What do the tank decals say on the straightbar?
> Thanks.


----------



## schwinnja (Apr 5, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 1168468



Thanks Eric!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 5, 2020)

I rode this Columbia today. Kind of a hodgepodge but it has a two speed kickback and rides nice.


----------



## JRE (Apr 5, 2020)

Took the 37 Shelby out for a ride this evening


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 6, 2020)

Spent yesterday afternoon on my '39 Flying Ace riding around town.  


















A beautiful day of riding and delicious hand made ice cream cone is a great way to spend a day!


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Cs nd bikes (Apr 6, 2020)

Daughter said
#best bike [emoji605] ever sissy bar should be here tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Apr 6, 2020)

A beautiful 70° day. I rode "Copperhead" to the neighboring neighborhood of Lacy's Run. 


Gentle hills.



I had to take off my SA 0300 saddle bag the other day. The stitching is so deteriorated around the latch tabs it was hanging on by a few threads.  It's only 50 years old WTH..
Lol. Oh well just another project.



Good ride today.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Apr 6, 2020)

It is a beautiful day for a ride out to the nature reserve...





banded water snake...





keeping a safe social distance...


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 6, 2020)

Today I pulled out my Schwinn Le tour, and headed out in a opposite direction towards my old employment building.

Sometime in the very early 2000's I took a job at this location, and at one point led a IT division for this entire building, and supported a corporate email system world wide.





After taking this job I moved about 30 miles to be closer to work, and had a good long run. For several years I was able to bike, or walk to work, and was available to be on call in all emergency situations. I was literally able to walk out my door and be at work in under 10 - 15 minutes on almost any occasion.





The company was the division head quarters of the  larger company "Deutsche Telekom", that I bet at least 1/4 of you have used technical services and Items from at sometime in the past even if you do not know it. Several years ago I lost this job to globalization efforts, but still live in the same near by house. My job was eventually moved over sea's.

On today's ride I saw this vehicle in the parking lot.





WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , I never once saw this type of crap in the suburbs before.

About 15 Years ago when I first moved here, this town was voted one of the best places to raise a family in the entire USA, What the hell has happened to America, that I now  got to see this type of stuff in the once prosperous Chicago suburbs?


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 6, 2020)

Rode my '61 Panther 3 this evening. Not much activity, one pair of walkers and one person doing yardwork. Beautiful day for a ride. Be healthy and ride safe. 
Hammerhead


----------



## COB (Apr 6, 2020)

Nice spring evening.


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 6, 2020)

Did my usual 11 miles today on my 73 Kool Lemon Continental.


----------



## Derek499 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 6, 2020)

Well after temporarily loosing  / misplacing one of my all time favorite rides posted just a few hours ago ..........Lol



			https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/lets-see-your-highest-ever-mileage-ride.168805/
		


I found it it my kitchen, ........ Lol Again.

The temporary loss got my heart beating fast enough I was up for a 2nd ride today. I pumped up the tires and headed out into the night, here are a few picks from my 2nd ride today. The bike fit was as good as I remembered, hopping curbs came 2nd nature, and was a breeze.















I should probably just say I forgot about the first ride today, but that would be a fib. Wow, those old Yeti grips I have on those handle bars, may be the best I ever used, (Soft And Comfy As A Pillow).

This is one of my all time favorite's, just because it feels good, and has been with me for over 20 years!

This lock down and self isolation is making me go a little crazy.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 7, 2020)

Morning ride into work. The weather is  finally good enough. Still a bit on the cool side, but the snow is gone. 32 degrees beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy and ride safe. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Apr 7, 2020)

I took my 72 Varsity aka "Yellow Fever" out for an early morning ride to get the blood flowing. 



Tried to catch the sunrise,  but too cloudy.







Great morning for a ride.


----------



## Miq (Apr 7, 2020)

Rode with my kids in our neighborhood.  41 New World


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Out on the '53 BSA 'Golden Wings' for yesterdays ride, very sunny and warm across the pond right now......








.....just in case anyone's wondering about those mudguards,  this is what they are......




Stay Safe! Ride if you can.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 7, 2020)

Stopped at Sewalls falls on my way home for a bit of trail riding. The trails run along side of the Merrimack river. A beautiful afternoon for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Ride if you can.



In between the rain this morning, 22 miles on WF HD; hood, RayBans, bandana and helmet, safe-as-can-be.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 7, 2020)

Sun is out but still cool in the California foothills.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 7, 2020)

It's probably because of all of your COOL bikes @mr.cycleplane, causing low temps in your area.


----------



## Sven (Apr 7, 2020)

I went for another ride this afternoon  before the rain storms



Almost 25 mph


The old Yowaiski Mill


Made it with a few minutes to spare


Great ride!


----------



## mrg (Apr 7, 2020)

Took out this vintage StumpJumper before putting in the for sale section and forgot how good they ride so rode a lot further than expected and now I realize why I don't ride them much anymore, my neck & shoulders are kinda sore from hunching over the bars but still a fun ride!


----------



## fattyre (Apr 8, 2020)

So many posts to keep up with lately!     Great to see so many people riding here and out on the streets locally.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 8, 2020)

37 Mercury pod less time. What a great built and balanced bike I just love it . Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## John Gailey (Apr 8, 2020)

Riding the Cinci suburbs


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Out on my mainly '80s Romani pista machine yesterday.
Currently it has a '90s Look 'ergostem' handlebar stem fitted and is in pursuit bike mode.
Nice and fast, and actually pleasant to ride in the sunshine, as long as you have your sunglasses on, it's rather shiny.....




Keep riding, stay safe.


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Apr 8, 2020)

Me and Delaney my 5 year old daughter cruisen around the neighborhood on a windy [emoji948] Nd day temps in the 40s so all out a good day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2020)

44 mile morning light ride, after the rain; on '40 Flyer, 04/08/2020
O.C. Beaches, N.P.B. boardwalk is closed, H.B. parking lots are closed.
The surf is pretty big, the weather is quite lovely.
Great ride!


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 8, 2020)

Short ride on my Excelsior this morning, made me feel a little better.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 8, 2020)

Afternoon ride around the neighborhood. Took out my '56 Jaguar a bit cloudy,  but a beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy and ride safe. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Apr 8, 2020)

Dragged my brother in laws  Diamondback out of the 2nd shed



Rode to Chaptico 







Heading home, Storms are a coming!




Good Ride!


----------



## crazyhawk (Apr 8, 2020)

No viruses out here....just sweet country air to ride through.


----------



## COB (Apr 8, 2020)

Pulled out the brown Super Sport. I have a soft spot for the fillet-brazed Schwinns.


----------



## Sven (Apr 8, 2020)

Did a  quick ride around the neighborhood on my '55 Vette after dinner.



Said it was quick.  Thank goodness for down hills


Back home again


Nice evening ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2020)

I rode the Hot-Rod Aero King to pick up a movie.
Bandana pulled up to my shades, helmet on, lookin' like a bandit on 2 wheels.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 8, 2020)

Sunset ride on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. A beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy and ride safe. 
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 8, 2020)

Pierce Motor Bike and some street art.







This has some serious ground clearance at the hanger bracket.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 8, 2020)

Went for a 2+ hour ride with my buddy Steve...1942 New World...
So fun to be outside riding a bike!

Starting out...





Goats on the Alameda Creek!





Rust pile... @Sevenhills1952





Steve...








New spot I found!...





Heading home...








Great day for a ride!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 9, 2020)

I went for a Cruise on my 37 Western Flyer


----------



## Sven (Apr 9, 2020)

I rode "Copperhead " on the Three Notch Trail. As you can see in the pictures,  very cloudy.






Some grazing going on.




 the sides of the trail have really greened up



Great Ride today.


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 9, 2020)

My son and I went out late this afternoon just before supper so we didn’t wonder too far on my 73 Continental and he rode the 80 Suburban. Forgot to take pictures. After supper we all hung out in the  front yard with the grandkids and when it got dark I did several laps around our hood on my 48 repro Roadmaster. I was surprised to see a lot of neighbors night riding. Man those lights are bright!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 9, 2020)

I lost my 93-year-old mother last night at 9:05 pm from natural causes.  I watched her take her last breath.  It was beautiful.  She has joined my father at last...I lost him 40 years ago same month if you can believe it.  It's all good. The reason I am sharing this very monumentally personal event with you all tonight is because it really does seem like a family here on *The Cabe*. I ask that you call your parents if you still have them here on this earth and tell them you love them.  Life really is short.  One love...
      As I have posted to this thread over the past years, I would share my posts with her after my rides as she was a huge rider and enjoyed the process of picking the images and posting them up with me.  Her last ride was at 86-yrs old.   She crashed once on her road bike at that age and compound-fractured her pinkie,  got up, looked at it then rode her bike home 10 miles from Huntington Beach to her home in Costa Mesa and then drove herself to the ER.  A member of the greatest generation that passed during a very strange time.....  So to send her off to the better place she has so successfully reached, I dedicated to her  a short spin around the hood..I will miss her..ride on Nina, ride on. Your son.
Jan, 2020




These mourning doves flew in and sat on the fence in front of the kitchen window right when I got up to make coffee this morning.  They sat for an hour in the rain to celebrate her passing and to console me.  Her favorite bird species.








.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2020)

mmmmm Pete,
I feel for your loss.
Thank you for sharing so real, vulnerable, hard stuff.
Nina is home, at last.
Let me know if you want to ride in the rain, I'll meet ya' at the crossing bridge.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Sorry to hear of your loss Pete.
Much love.


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 10, 2020)

skpc sorry for your loss. It's very hard to see our parents go specially when one is VERY close to them. With their passing a void is created in our lives and it can never get filled. RIP.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 10, 2020)

So sorry for your loss Pete. 
My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. I am sure she will live on through you and hope you feel her presence often in the days ahead of you.


----------



## gkeep (Apr 10, 2020)

Condolences Pete. Had the same experience with my mom almost 3.5 years ago, she was a few months short of 96 and still lived on her own. We chatted up to a couple minutes before her heart stopped. As peaceful and gentle a passing as anyone could hope for. Hope your experience was similar.They were an amazing generation!


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Apr 10, 2020)

Down at the park playing frisbee golf with my 5 year daughter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2020)

I saw a window in the weather predictions.
I chose the 'teens Great Western, antique moto-bike and my best slicker and headed for the trail.
A beautiful ride that ended 7 miles in with a flat, in front of the Power Plant.





My friend @Cory saves the day with his Super-Awesome Ford Transit, to take me and the "gimpy" flyer back home;
just as it starts to rain again.
Fun time; no regrets.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 10, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your loss Pete @SKPC . Thoughts and prayers for you and yours. Stay healthy and ride safe. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 10, 2020)

Sorry for your loss Pete.
Thoughts and prayers


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 10, 2020)

My 3 year old grandson kept me company around the block on his Schwinn trike. We did several laps around the block. The Schwinn collecting continues in the family.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 10, 2020)

Manton & Smith time I really enjoy this ride. Beautiful day here in North Texas 
Every one Stay Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## Sven (Apr 10, 2020)

First , my condolences to you, Pete @SKPC. Your mother sounds like she was full of spirit. To crash and compound fracture her pinky, ride home 10 miles. then drive her self to the hospital.  Definitely hardcore , brother.
Thoughts and prayers
=================================



Felt like I was in Cheyenne,  Wyoming with this  wind.... Anyway I rode my '55 Vette  around









Good Ride...
P.S. As I was typing this, I was thinking about Pete's momma's busted pinky. Honestly, I think I'd just sit there for a bit and cry like a lil' b#tch.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 10, 2020)

1929 Westfield.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 10, 2020)

had the Flyte out for a ride just got back , super nice rideing bike   from bicycle larry


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 10, 2020)

'39 Monark Five Bar


----------



## Tomato John (Apr 10, 2020)

Out for a little cruise with the family


Wore the dog out


----------



## JLF (Apr 10, 2020)

Enjoying our SoCal weather here in PDX on my Huffy Roadside I originally built to look like something much cooler and older.
Since I am a BMX’er, naturally I jump stuff.  So I’ve been swapping parts for a more Heavy Duty build.


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 10, 2020)

About 8ish miles today on the ‘39 Dx. Rode from a friends house back home.


----------



## gkeep (Apr 10, 2020)

I had two really nice rides this week on the teens Pierce. Tuesday it was 12 miles along the bay and around Bay Farm Island, yesterday 15 miles around the rest of town and out to the Naval Air Station. Some of the picks will be familiar to the folks who come for the Rolling Relics ride here in town. Stopped by Fort Awesome which is on lockdown for now.







Yesterday I was cruising 'Spirits Alley" at the old Air station surrounded by breweries, wineries and distilleries, operating but closed to those of us who like to imbibe on site. Di see some nice wildflowers along a new section of the cross town bike trail and took shot at a catering company where an old friend works as a chef, though she's not working much lately...















Looking forward to great riding weather this weekend!


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 10, 2020)

Night ride '57 Deluxe Hornet. Kind of surreal no one out on a Friday night. Fun ride though. Stay healthy and ride safe. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 10, 2020)

SKPC said:


> I lost my 93-year-old mother last night at 9:05 pm from natural causes.  I watched her take her last breath.  It was beautiful.  She has joined my father at last...I lost him 40 years ago same month if you can believe it.  It's all good. The reason I am sharing this very monumentally personal event with you all tonight is because it really does seem like a family here on *The Cabe*. I ask that you call your parents if you still have them here on this earth and tell them you love them.  Life really is short.  One love...
> As I have posted to this thread over the past years, I would share my posts with her after my rides as she was a huge rider and enjoyed the process of picking the images and posting them up with me.  Her last ride was at 86-yrs old.   She crashed once on her road bike at that age and compound-fractured her pinkie,  got up, looked at it then rode her bike home 10 miles from Huntington Beach to her home in Costa Mesa and then drove herself to the ER.  A member of the greatest generation that passed during a very strange time.....  So to send her off to the better place she has so successfully reached, I dedicated to her  a short spin around the hood..I will miss her..ride on Nina, ride on. Your son.
> Jan, 2020
> View attachment 1170831
> ...



Damn pete,just saw this.sorry for your loss bro.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 10, 2020)

Went for a ride to the Ca. Historical Nursery Park...1953 Schwinn Meteor...




The windmill...




Recent rains...





Then rode up Niles Canyon for a stop on the Alameda creek...




The Rust pile...






Heading home...




Great day for a ride!!


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 11, 2020)

38 rollfast for fresh night air


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2020)

I left early for a ride; 1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary, Westfield.
I didn't bring my phone for pics or contact, really cool difference for me; like being in 1981.
More beautiful than pics can show anyways.
32 miles, O.C. Beach ride.



A fellow bike guy, David took our pic in Bolsa Chica; thanks, great ride!


----------



## Sven (Apr 11, 2020)

I tode my 64 out for a ride. Rode around  St Clenents.











Great Ride


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 11, 2020)

Got to end a busy week of work and super frustrating day yesterday with a spin on the Spyder for a couple hours.   









Can't believe THIS place is closed. 






Took some time to reflect on a great ride and how ESSENTIAL it can be for our overall health!


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 11, 2020)

After 5 days of rain nonstop,a much needed morning spent in the hills klunkin.if it can't make it up here,it isn't a legit klunker.20 plus miles today on 50 lb bike.got my workout.


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 11, 2020)

My son and I went on the Seminole Cross Trail for an 11.3 mile ride on my 73 Continental and 73 Speedster both in Kool Lemon. Nice relaxing ride.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 11, 2020)

Afternoon ride on the outskirts of downtown. '61 Panther 3. Windy as #@%! A nice relaxing ride. Stay healthy and ride safe.
Hammerhead


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 11, 2020)

I took the bike in my avatar for its first spin of the year. Its (whatever I can find random part build) even managed to get a compliment from some dude on a motorcycle who followed me into a parking lot.






















It manages to get looks whenever I take it out, I'm not entirely sure they are all positive though. Part way through the ride the bumbs managed to make my misfit tank fall a inch or two.


----------



## whopperchopper (Apr 11, 2020)

Short ride around the high school with my early 40's CWC roadmaster cycle truck before the rain !


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Apr 11, 2020)

Showing my brother in law and his son the fishing hole 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashman (Apr 11, 2020)

Got the horn tanks set up with Batts on a few of the riders. Short spins, but cooler weather again for another week, snow on and off. 30's, 40's 50 degree temps.  We are anxious for heat to spend more outdoor time.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 11, 2020)

bicycle larry said:


> had the Flyte out for a ride just got back , super nice rideing bike   from bicycle larry
> 
> View attachment 1171352
> 
> ...




*SWEET!!*


----------



## Nashman (Apr 11, 2020)

SKPC said:


> I lost my 93-year-old mother last night at 9:05 pm from natural causes.  I watched her take her last breath.  It was beautiful.  She has joined my father at last...I lost him 40 years ago same month if you can believe it.  It's all good. The reason I am sharing this very monumentally personal event with you all tonight is because it really does seem like a family here on *The Cabe*. I ask that you call your parents if you still have them here on this earth and tell them you love them.  Life really is short.  One love...
> As I have posted to this thread over the past years, I would share my posts with her after my rides as she was a huge rider and enjoyed the process of picking the images and posting them up with me.  Her last ride was at 86-yrs old.   She crashed once on her road bike at that age and compound-fractured her pinkie,  got up, looked at it then rode her bike home 10 miles from Huntington Beach to her home in Costa Mesa and then drove herself to the ER.  A member of the greatest generation that passed during a very strange time.....  So to send her off to the better place she has so successfully reached, I dedicated to her  a short spin around the hood..I will miss her..ride on Nina, ride on. Your son.
> Jan, 2020
> View attachment 1170831
> ...



  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 11, 2020)

Sunset ride on my '56 Jaguar. A bit more traffic than earlier. Beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy and ride safe. 
Hammerhead


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 11, 2020)

1st ride on the new 36 Colson.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 11, 2020)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 11, 2020)

The 1cm Spacing on the Easter snow tracers is visible to the naked eye and the camera even from 4 to 5 feet away. If each line is a single snowflake then the eye and the camera are really catching up slowly..... Or the speed of light is very slow? Which seems unlikely. Perhaps standing still vs pedaling at 8mph it would have looked differently.


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 11, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> 1st ride on the new 36 Colson.View attachment 1172352
> 
> View attachment 1172353
> 
> View attachment 1172354



Oh wow sweet ride Chad! The seat really looks nice. Love them OLD Colson badges.


----------



## Sven (Apr 12, 2020)

Wishing you all a safe and happy Easter


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 12, 2020)

.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter Sunday!
Too cloudy to see the sunrise today.
1939 DELMAR, Simmons Hardware, St. Louis, MO. by Colson Mfg., Elyria, OH.
I rode my paper route of 1976.
Half my bell fell off, and rolled into the driveway of the house at the end of the cul-de-sac; for a pic I guess.



One of the few bottle-brush trees left in the park-way,  since this tract was new in 1968.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 12, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> 1st ride on the new 36 Colson.View attachment 1172352
> 
> View attachment 1172353
> 
> View attachment 1172354


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 12, 2020)

Afternoon ride around the neighborhood on my '57 Deluxe Hornet. Some weird clouds this afternoon.  Then some laps around the yard before the rain starts. Nice relaxing ride. Stay healthy and ride safe.
Hammerhead


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 12, 2020)

Today I followed a river path and squeezed myself through some semi tight single track on the last full suspension mountain bike I ever built from scratch. I'm guessing I built this one up at least 15 years ago. At the time it was built, I thought it would be my last bike ever and it was supposed to be the final build to keep me happy forever.

A decade later I found this site, and all your wonderful posts ruined my plan.

























It was a fun ride, that got my heart rate beating a little heavier than normal.

If anyone saw me out there today  I probably looked like a old middle age homeless man who just stole a bike.  I was in bluejeans, a dirty ball cap, crocks, and haven't shaved in weeks since this virus hit.


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 12, 2020)

She is already washed spotless, and hung up on the close line to dry,  its going to get a lemon pledge wipe down with a old rag before it gets hung back up on a rack.

This same process has helped me keep all my nicer bikes looking almost mint over the years.





I'm also a little mad at my dog, he chewed the end of my hose.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 12, 2020)

HAD THIS OUT YESTERDAY AND TO DAY , ANOTHER  GOOD OLD SHELBY TO RIDE    FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 12, 2020)

Went for a brief ride today.   Real nice weather  .  Had to make a few adjustments from the last ride, and all was good !   Ride Safe Everyone !


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 12, 2020)

Afternoon ride out to the Dry Creek regional park...then a hike around the park.

Heading out...





Going hiking in the green hills...






The Ranch...






Wildlife...










Hiking above Jordan pond...






Heading home...






Great day for a ride!!


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 12, 2020)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Afternoon ride out to the Dry Creek regional park...then a hike around the park.
> 
> Heading out...
> Going hiking in the green hills...
> ...




Wow, amazing scenery you have in your area!


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 12, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Went for a brief ride today.   Real nice weather  .  Had to make a few adjustments from the last ride, and all was good !   Ride Safe Everyone !
> 
> View attachment 1173312
> 
> ...



NICE MONARK . LOVE IT


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2020)

I went for a sunset ride on the Elgin Curvey Cruiser.
all i do, is show up.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Apr 12, 2020)

sunset at the park with my kids.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 12, 2020)

Rode the Elgin Tanker today and had a lot of "what if"  moments...  We may never know the key to how we all fit in here but I had some insights into some possiblitiies..Maybe connected to the natural world?  It may be that if you are open minded you could receive insight to a lot of answers to often-asked questions....  If not you won't.   A lot to absorb today and insightful for sure so therefor a very special, unexpected and enlightening ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 13, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Rode the Elgin Tanker today and had a lot of "what if" moments... We may never know the key to how we all fit in here but I had some insights into some possiblitiies..Maybe connected to the natural world? It may be that if you are open minded you could receive insight to a lot of answers to often-asked questions.... If not you won't. A lot to absorb today and insightful for sure so therefor a very special, unexpected and enlightening ride.



I love the "What if..." rides.
I have been thinking of you Pete; ride on.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 13, 2020)

This mornings' ride was epic.
1940 Western Flyer, HD, WWII Service Bike, Suns' Light For All carrier bag, in the Light jersey gift, of last summer.








Both sun and moon are up, and the rainbow's ends are lighting up.
I kept riding until it joined complete in the dark clouds above me.
When the clouds blocked out the sun, the rainbow disappeared, and it started raining, I turned around just into Bolsa Chica State Beach.
...pics can't really show the beauty. Action shot below.












Neighborhood puzzle table: Take one; pass it on.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 13, 2020)

Went out on the Trail Blazer today


----------



## Sven (Apr 13, 2020)

Took the Flightliner out for an evening ride.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 13, 2020)

You just may be right about light for all T-3, you may just be right after all.  But how do we get there?    Today I rode with this guy below accompanying me on the front of my 21st Century Ward Hawthorne Flyer..  It may or may not be a clue into answering this important question...


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2020)

took the late 40's Colson ( don't know post war colson #'s, starts with " OK " ) down to the end of the tracks, still debating weather to put it in the For Sale section!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2020)

I rode the '40 Flyer again.
Up and down the coast Newport twice, HB parts two or three times, over 50 miles for me today.
Other CABErs out today; Bao @lounging Peter @SKPC  and Bob @sprocket from HB my Hero!









Great Mex tacos to-go were awesome as usual; eating alone at Balboa Pier = Price-less






Great Ride!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 14, 2020)

Any day is a great day to ride because you are out under the sun.....literally...and we don't even realize it!  Ran into T&B^^^^^^ & discussed serious questions and also realizations about how connected we are because our common interests are so strong....Out in it all on the Shelby Flyer.  EB Images...



I broke the speed limit but it didn't matter.  Big-picture wise.


----------



## Sven (Apr 14, 2020)

Took the  '64 out for ride this evening 







A quick no hander





Great Ride


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 14, 2020)

Its good to be the champion


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 14, 2020)

Short ride today after work. Just a couple laps around the building. 1945 RoadMaster.


----------



## Cbgimse (Apr 15, 2020)

1918 CCM Cleveland, Major Taylor stem, Torrington Handlebars, NOS Skip tooth chain, Ichi sprocket, NOS Torpedo Duomatic, Torrington 18 Pedals, Surly Knards


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2020)

Morning power and light ride; 3 hours, 33.3 miles, Elgin Tiki Cruiser.



Another beautiful day ,with *A Lot* of people at the beach.:eek:


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2020)

1935 Huffman, Velvet deLuxe to go cash a check.
Folks noticing and commenting, "Cool bike" and "Love that classic bike!".
Well, it was parked inside the bank.




I really really love riding this bike.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 15, 2020)

Went for a mid morning ride out to the SF Bay NWR...Schwinn Alloy Seven...22.48 mi

Heading out through my local park...




Stopped by the Farm but it was closed...






Old duck hunting shack on the SF Bay...











Saltmarsh Dodder...





Then I rode over to Coyote Hills...





Mud Flats...




Marshes...




Heading Home...





Great morning for a ride!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 15, 2020)

*Actually .... I rode my office chair today ... *


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 15, 2020)

Took my Spyder for a few hot laps after a quick makeover with some parts I have laying aroundafter work yesterday.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 15, 2020)

Took my 37 Firestone Fleetwood for a cruise. Beautiful day here in North Texas


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 15, 2020)

Rode my '57 Deluxe Hornet this evening for sunset. A chilly wind today, but still a beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy and ride safe everyone. 
Hammerhead


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 15, 2020)

The '36 Colson again. Ssssmooove


----------



## Sven (Apr 15, 2020)

I rode "Yellow Fever" , my '72 Varsity , this evening for a while.





Obeying the 25mph limit


Nice sunset


Great Ride.


----------



## Miq (Apr 15, 2020)

41 New World out to the trax


----------



## Miq (Apr 15, 2020)

last night‘s ride to Kyrene.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Apr 16, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> I rode the '40 Flyer again.
> Up and down the coast Newport twice, HB parts two or three times, over 50 miles for me today.
> Other CABErs out today; Bao @lounging Peter @SKPC and Bob @sprocket from HB my Hero!
> View attachment 1174323View attachment 1174324View attachment 1174325View attachment 1174326
> ...




Love the Virtue Ortho...different bars than mine.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 16, 2020)

Firestone  Bullnose


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 16, 2020)

Test ride around the neighborhood on my freshly rebuilt '61 Deluxe Hornet. A beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy and ride safe. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 16, 2020)

I left early riding 1936 Electric
Santa Ana River trail down to the Wedge, Newport beach; streets early since the boardwalk is closed.
I kept riding that turn-around, then to the Water Tower in Sunset Beach.







I left here and pedaled into the headwind for 10 miles, where I met Bao @lounging at the river trail.
So we rode to Sunset Beach, had lunch outside Woody's, then fought the headwind back 10 miles.
Super- Fun ride!
I pulled over the Ice-Cream man on Carmania in HB, on my way home.
Mint IT'S IT to top it all off!








62 miles spinning 1" pitch, 22/10 gear


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 16, 2020)

When it's so windy that you coast all the way uphill it's an interesting ride.

1929 Westfield


----------



## COB (Apr 16, 2020)

This train temporarily derailed my ride so I thought that it was a good time for a photo. The trains come through here pretty fast ( there have been two people killed in separate incidents at this downtown crossing in the last two years), so it did not hold me up for too long. Stopped for another photo from the alley view behind a local establishment ( word has it that they serve killer cheeseburgers). By then the sun had started going down along with the temperature so it was time for me to head home.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 16, 2020)

Nice ride today up and down the cali coast out on the speedy Monark tanker.  Beautiful out.  Visited with some old friends. Big Trees are the best...



I took a few photos and realized that without restrooms or toilet paper we're never going to make it.



More trees..



And a bicycle ebi.



I was going through some old photos and found this pic taken by my dad on our Montana wheat farm. cousins and me in white in the cab: moms side. I figured those with family farming ties would enjoy it.  I remember it well but..it's all gone by so fast......



Ride on all!


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 16, 2020)

Sunset ride at the dam. Very windy and cold. Still a beautiful day for a ride.  Stay healthy and ride safe everyone. 
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Apr 17, 2020)

Banging your head, stuck in the dread
Leaving the posers behind
Powers you see, the power you need
Nerves and bones we grind ............._unnecessarily_...   I have the honor to add this on the end as it is true @Hammerhead


----------



## Big Moe (Apr 17, 2020)

Rode my 26" Nomura with my buddy  Willie on his 24" Firemans in Austin for 11 miles until my back tire had a blowout.  Then walked back to the car 8.5 miles.


----------



## bficklin (Apr 17, 2020)

Big Moe said:


> Rode my 26" Nomura with my buddy Willie on his 24" Firemans in Austin for 11 miles until my back tire had a blowout. Then walked back to the car 8.5 miles.
> 
> View attachment 1175966




That sucks, the walk back to your car [emoji45][emoji45][emoji45].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 17, 2020)

thees two


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 17, 2020)

Elgin Curvy Cruiser to the beach, to the Wedge, to Bolsa Chica bridge, then back.
Wonder-filled ride this morning.







I can't choose between the next 2 pics, old i-Phone....


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 17, 2020)

Afternoon ride on my '57 Deluxe Hornet. Rode the WOW trail from Belmont to Lakeport and back. Windy as %#$! on Opechee bay today. A beautiful day for a ride though. Stay healthy and ride safe. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 17, 2020)

Short ride through Uptown Whittier today. Just out looking for fun stuff to photo today


----------



## Sven (Apr 17, 2020)

After doing lawn work and fixing a rear flat ,I took my 55 out and about.





Getting better riding hands free, and getting a picture of it.


A little silliness. 


Good Ride


----------



## Miq (Apr 17, 2020)

soccer and football in the park today. 41 BFG New World.


----------



## Miq (Apr 17, 2020)

@tripple3 i like the second bird pic better. Great light today!

Last night’s ride


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 18, 2020)

raced around a church parking lot with my little girl


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 18, 2020)

Today I went out out on the same path I took last Sunday that I posted here.

Last time out I took my Chaparral. This time I took its lighter faster hardtail sibling. the Scirocco. Both bikes were built about a year apart. The Scirocco was built to handle the single track trails in the area, and has a mix of ecliptic parts. (Rolf Wheels, Kore Elite Skewers, Sram XO Drivetrain, Paul Brake levers, Chris King Headset, Race face Crank and Handle bars, Easton Magnesium Stem, Manitou Black Fork, Time Pedals, and Leather Brooks Grips, and Saddle). Basically the best stuff I could afford back when it was built and I was at my peak riding condition. This one has also not been rode in a while.

Today is a nice warm sunny day, its almost hard to believe it snowed 3" yesterday, it's almost all gone now. This was the last of the snowfall I could find.






















Whoa! Look at the size of this tree stump I found today, there are not too many left standing this size where I live (Chicago Burbs).





Now the bike is hanging up in the back yard awaiting its wash.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 18, 2020)

Bought this old CCM from Caber Oldy57, threw some new rubber on it, gave it a quick lube/tweak here and there, still have to wipe it down. I put an old Troxel seat on, Bevin Bell, ball end grips,



































 o/wise it's bone stock and rides great. Sturmey Archer 3 speed rear hub with drum brake. Tom suggested it's a 1949. I dunno, but not having a '49 license plate, I threw on a minty Winnipeg 1973. Sorry the scenery is lame, but I didn't go far.  Ha!!


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 18, 2020)

Took my air cycle around the block for a little ride today
Still looking for information on this aircycle it is a 40-41 CWC built


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bficklin (Apr 18, 2020)

Took the Klunker out today to ease some frustration.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 18, 2020)

I picked 1937 Syracuse to ride today.
To the beach, Wedge, Bolsa Chica, SA River trail, where Bao @lounging showed up, to the water-tower in Sunset Beach, back to river trail, home.
Pics don't show how good it is.











Pretty strong head-wind for 10 miles; makes a blast ride back.
54 miles with the Shur Spin prop running full speed.
Great day for a ride!


----------



## Sven (Apr 18, 2020)

Which bike to take today?





Ended up riding "Yellow Fever"  6 miles to the medicable store  to score a pint of something . Good ride, except the headwinds returning


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 18, 2020)

Rode my 1947 Huffman Texas Special for the last time.

Then loaded it up in the truck for its 125 mile ride to its new home. 

A couple of my surfboards went to a new home on the way.


----------



## Miq (Apr 18, 2020)

Words of wisdom from my Pittsburgh neighbor Fred Rogers.




Lots of cactus flowers starting to bloom.








Bee buried down in there



16 miles on Gramp’s 41 New World.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 18, 2020)

Miq said:


> View attachment 1176978View attachment 1176979View attachment 1176980View attachment 1176981
> 
> Words of wisdom from my Pittsburgh neighbor Fred Rogers.
> View attachment 1176982
> ...



you'll be able to enjoy prickly pear jelly soon.


----------



## Sven (Apr 19, 2020)

I took my '79 Suburban "War wagon" out this morning for a ride around Leonardtown and to retrieve bagels 









At the Slice House




Nice pink Dogwood in front if the Court House


Great chilly ride


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 19, 2020)

34 miles on '34 AIRFLYTE
I watched the Osprey of Bolsa Chica get a sand shark from the surf, and fly it back to her nest.
Right over my head as I was flying by.
I figured that must be turn-around; doesn't get much better than that.
Pretty Awesome Ride!


----------



## dogdart (Apr 19, 2020)

'41 Roadmaster


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotrod (Apr 19, 2020)

ride though down town.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 19, 2020)

The big roadblocks around the Poppy Reserve didn't keep me from getting into my campsite this weekend.  Absolutely beautiful trip.  I rode a little bit, and walked alot.  No lockdown here on the 160ac. I will include a couple more images of the Western Antelope Valley's spring bloom.  A powerful place.


----------



## Miq (Apr 19, 2020)

@SKPC nice bloom!




12 miles on the canal riding my 1941 NW.


----------



## Pookie42 (Apr 19, 2020)

Took my JC Higgins out for a ride today 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 20, 2020)

Since  the monthly Old Bikes Club Bluz Cruz was altered to a virtual, post pics/vids riding in your area, and I don't do facebook, I met my best friend for a ride on our normal route. I rode my crusty Sears Collegiate and he rode my custom Schwinn Panther.





The normal route takes us through Civic Center Park which sits between the state capitol.....





And the Denver City & County building.





There was a small gathering of a few hundred people on the capitol lawn...




Most people were in their cars...












Thousands of cars circling the area, honking horns, waving flags & posters. It was nice to see people exercising their rights that I spent 10 years dedicated to protecting. And a magnificent day for a ride!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 20, 2020)

I’m enjoying this beautiful morning, good news I can open up my business next Monday.  Cruising through the park I ran across this fellow and decided to go another direction. And how fitting is this Old establishment 1937 , just like my Mercury


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm surprised at how many miles some of you are able to put up on these bikes. Most of my rides are usually 6 miles or less, and are almost always kept within a hour time span.


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 20, 2020)

In attempt to ride all my capable bikes this month, My first choice today was a rusty one. Unfortunately the inner tube blew out while I was pumping it up, so it was a no go today. In the last few weeks I have so far managed to get out on 9 of them. I don't have much other complete builds to choose from.






I went back inside and grabbed the next in line, a pretty 80's era Miyata Three Ten.  I planned to get a picture on the tennis court against the rustic green background wall.





But was locked out with chains and a pad lock.





The ride continued.









It was just a short quick loop today around the neighborhood. Every year I find myself hating those down tube shift levers more and more.

Whats funny, is this bike is ridding on old beige colored gum wall tires. About 15 years ago I took a red permanent marker, and colored them in. Since then these tires have been used on at least three different bikes, and still look pretty decent. The color has remained although they could now use a touch up. If you have some permanent markers, and some time to apply multiple applications. You could probably make gum wall tires any color you want.

The first time I ever did this was on a car that had white wall tires.


----------



## fattyre (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## COB (Apr 20, 2020)

Worksman


----------



## SteveF (Apr 20, 2020)

I finally got the old boys together for a picture. I rode the black and gold one tonight after putting the correct front fender brace back on and making some adjustments to the wheel bearings. I admit that the black and gold one gets ridden a lot less than the red one does.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 20, 2020)

Shelby Rex


----------



## SKPC (Apr 20, 2020)

Elgin tanker late.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2020)

I spent the whole day down at the beach.
1940 Western Flyer, HD 42.0 miles today


0


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Robertriley (Apr 20, 2020)

Test rode the newest ride.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 21, 2020)

Packing material collection run on the Che Corona Cruiser! What a pack mule this bike is!

Catcat loves rolling in the dirt...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 21, 2020)

The weather has been whacked today, from black clouds rain to pure blue skies and sun. I had enough time to take a spin around Bushwwood. 



I am surprised no one is fishing.



Great Ride All in All. Be Safe


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 21, 2020)

Wife and I rode our Zeps today.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2020)

I went out for a ride this evening; no particular place to go; for balance....
1937 Aero King, double bar roadster, by Schwinn.
I really like it.


----------



## Miq (Apr 21, 2020)

Riding with the kids today.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 22, 2020)

Took the 50 out for a rural ride ,, not far ,, maybe 4 miles!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 22, 2020)

44 miles on Velvet deLuxe. 
Man, I dig flyin' this Huffman "Aircrafted" machine.









Morning light ride to Newport and Huntington and Sunset Beach, and back.


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 22, 2020)

About 9 miles of my 10 mile ride today. Had to walk the last mile thanks to an A-Hole who thought passing on the right was ok. Killed my cheap import hub stopping in time to not hit the jerk. Too bad no Police around to explain to the guy why he was a moron. Oh well, it was a nice ride up to that point.
Highboy Higgins today, with the new bars.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 22, 2020)

Since I pulled it out for serial # pics,the 36 Goodyear was my hood ride this afternoon


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 22, 2020)

After dinner the wife walked up to the lake and I tagged along on my 55 Spitfire.




This house was the very first one built by the lake back in 1898 and is still here.





Nice relaxing ride on a lazy breezy early evening . Can’t be out here too late cuz black bears do come out once it gets dark.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 22, 2020)

Working a ton, which equals, not much time for rides or bike projects. 

Got off early today,  took advantage of it. Did some repair to the fork for my 27 Hawthorne Motobike,  hopefully in the next couple of weeks it will be on the road.

Took the 1918 Pierce Motor Bike out for a ride ahead of the storm system coming our way.










Oh yeah,  made a deal on an Elgin men's bike project last night, sent off the payment today, so I need to get the Hawthorne built so I can play with the curvy frame Elgin.  It's going to be a 4 speed rat.


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 22, 2020)

We had the Tornado sirens go off on Monday and had an EF1 touch down a few miles north of us. We have been in this house since 2011 and have never heard the sirens go off. I was a bit concerned but thank God the nasty cell went East at almost 50 mph so it went by fast.!


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 22, 2020)

Evening neighborhood ride on my '61 Panther 3. Not much activity on this cold and windy evening.  A beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy and ride safe. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Apr 22, 2020)

I took "Yellow fever" out for an evening ride . The next few days apparently will bring the rains.



This is one of the best looking Japanese  Maples in the neighborhood. 


Great Ride


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 22, 2020)

Springtime vibes.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice late ride again yesterday on the Elgin tanker out to the coast then inland around the Newport Back Bay. My most comfortable bike..


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2020)

I am at work again. I rode my 1936 Electric.


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Apr 23, 2020)

Me and the girls playing around the neighborhood cloudy [emoji296]️ by nice here in Nd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 23, 2020)

Not at work yet . But hanging in there . My mind sure has been moving....


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 23, 2020)

Just Jeff said:


> About 9 miles of my 10 mile ride today. Had to walk the last mile thanks to an A-Hole who thought passing on the right was ok. Killed my cheap import hub stopping in time to not hit the jerk. Too bad no Police around to explain to the guy why he was a moron. Oh well, it was a nice ride up to that point.
> Highboy Higgins today, with the new bars.
> View attachment 1179410




I hear you. Two days ago I came up on the bike trail cross walk and stopped as a vehicle approached and slowed down and ran through the stop sign as I was about to enter . I screamed at the top of my lungs at this a$$ wipe as he almost hit me. Well guess what???.......a black unmarked Police SUV was hunting for violations right across the path and that red and blue Christmas tree was lit up and the dope was pulled over and cited. Justice served. I see some cars not even slowing down on these crosswalks and what is more dangerous are the cyclists that speed thru the crosswalks trusting the drivers will stop.


----------



## Sven (Apr 23, 2020)

I rode "Copperhead" down the road to check on my buddy's house, before it rains. 




He supposed to be back from his snow bird stay in Florida by May 1. He doesnt know when he is coming back...I dont know,.. he said something about some Virus thing going on. House is secure. Hmmm lawn needs attention. 


Getting better with the no hands thing 


Well the skies are darkening and I feel some sprinkles . Time to head home


Great ride, and beat the heavy rains.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 23, 2020)

Rode my '48 Western Flyer around Tilton today. A bit breezy at times, but a beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy and ride safe. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2020)

My ride home was in the 80's with a 12 mph head-wind to keep me cool.
I love the 1936 Electric.


----------



## Miq (Apr 23, 2020)

Went for a double ride today. Once with the kids to the park, and a longer ride later in the evening.






41 Schwinn New World


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 23, 2020)

First time this badboy has been out in almost 3yrs. After a lil chainstay to BB repair, it was nice to get it rolling again. Boy have I missed you


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 24, 2020)

Sprinkling when I left.  This town is dead at night these days.


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 24, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> I’m enjoying this beautiful morning, good news I can open up my business next Monday.  Cruising through the park I ran across this fellow and decided to go another direction. And how fitting is this Old establishment 1937 , just like my Mercury
> 
> View attachment 1177998
> 
> ...



Wha


Kickstand3 said:


> I’m enjoying this beautiful morning, good news I can open up my business next Monday.  Cruising through the park I ran across this fellow and decided to go another direction. And how fitting is this Old establishment 1937 , just like my Mercury
> 
> View attachment 1177998
> 
> ...



What the heck is that fellow? El Chupacabra?


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 24, 2020)

yesterdaze ride...rain todaze


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2020)

24 miles on 4-24-2020, riding this badge-less Elgin Oriole Curvey Cruiser.
A beauty of a day....


----------



## crazyhawk (Apr 24, 2020)

My bike is feeling shy today...


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 24, 2020)

Got the white schwinn out today


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 24, 2020)

I rode my freshly rehabbed and detailed 71 Raleigh DL-1.  Sweet ride!


----------



## Radrick (Apr 24, 2020)

70’s revisited! Rambler, cadet, Safari Sport


----------



## wavesurferoahu (Apr 24, 2020)

Aloha rustjunkie--what a cool thread--would like to ride to Ala Moana Beach--but right now, thanks to our mayor, it is against the law and afraid I will get pulled over by HPD--but news said that starting Monday, we can walk, run,  and  bike at Ala Moana but NO STOPPING TO TALK STORY--is this thread a one time deal, or do you do it every Friday--if so, hopefully will be able to post photo next Friday--mahalo


----------



## wavesurferoahu (Apr 24, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> I rode my freshly rehabbed and detailed 71 Raleigh DL-1.  Sweet ride!
> 
> View attachment 1180745
> 
> ...



Aloha --really cool bike--where is Potter Park??--mahalo


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 24, 2020)

Rolled my odometer over today on the '40 Elgin DeLuxe!


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 24, 2020)

wavesurferoahu said:


> Aloha --really cool bike--where is Potter Park??--mahalo



Hi to you. Thank you. Potter Park Zoo is in my hometown of Lansing, Michigan. It's a good place to ride right now because it is closed and the Rivertrail is quite crowded


----------



## Miq (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## wavesurferoahu (Apr 25, 2020)

aloha--mahalo for your reply--had to look you up on the map--we both live in our state capitols--way to go--but I can not believe--almost may and your low tonight was 36 degrees!!!!!!!!!that is way out of my comfort zone--a hui hou


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 25, 2020)

wavesurferoahu said:


> Aloha rustjunkie--what a cool thread--would like to ride to Ala Moana Beach--but right now, thanks to our mayor, it is against the law and afraid I will get pulled over by HPD--but news said that starting Monday, we can walk, run,  and  bike at Ala Moana but NO STOPPING TO TALK STORY--is this thread a one time deal, or do you do it every Friday--if so, hopefully will be able to post photo next Friday--mahalo




I loved Ala Moana for the people watching--you see it ALL out there. Sometimes you see more than you really want to! V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 25, 2020)

Rode in to Town for Breakfast Tacos


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 25, 2020)

Made it out for a ride on my Spyder after work yesterday in an effort to dirty up the white walls. 




The rain jacket came in handy late in the ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 25, 2020)

1934 Greyhound, by Emblem; 15 miles today.
It was so "socked in" at the coast, moisture was dripping off my helmet as I rode.
About 2 miles from the coast, clear, sunny and warm.


----------



## frank 81 (Apr 25, 2020)

Sun Shine in Minnesota.  Rode the 52 D X


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 25, 2020)

Fun morning street ride out to the park on the Schwinn Cruiser 5...then more street riding.

Heading out...




Coyote Hills regional park...




Black Mustard field...












Heading home...





Anybody use Strava? Great app for logging rides, hikes, runs, even swims!....









Great day for a ride!!


----------



## Sven (Apr 25, 2020)

I took my "Station wagon / war wagon"
Suburban to the Amish market it today to find this mode of operation.  It was good to see some of my old friends again.


l
I didnt get anything , so I hit the trail again. Road around the Veterns Home complex


The skies turning a little dark so , I decided to head back home


Great ride . Nice to see Families and kids riding their bikes. I will be glad to see this COVID-19 _bullenscheiße _out of here.
, though.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 25, 2020)

My brother in law @King Louie came out to quartz hill today to hit the hill with me and my buddy mike.rollin my #specializedcambercarboncomp29er


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 25, 2020)

Rode the Northern Rail Trail on my '61 Deluxe Hornet today. Temps in the low 60's and some sunshine. More people than usual riding and walking. A beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy and ride safe. 
Hammerhead


----------



## hotrod (Apr 25, 2020)

cannon has been at our city park for decades. fountain by collage.


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 25, 2020)

Elgin Twin 40.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 25, 2020)

I rode the 1936 Clipper, DBR by CWC, to return movies to Redbox. Check.
On my way home, I got up on the sidewalk to stay away from cars.
That got me thinking, "How far could I get without entering the street"?
It was fun while it lasted. It went to a park near me, some loop-arounds, and dumped into a cul-de-sac with "No Outlet".
Just over 8 miles cruising around with no particular place to go.






The Ford's older.



I really dig this bike in original blue.
It lives in the den, on my desk, so I look at it a lot.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Apr 25, 2020)

Mrs. _friend _and I took this, new to us, '70 Suburban for it's first ride since it moved to Florida.


----------



## Miq (Apr 25, 2020)

Family ride today.  Empty office campuses.


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 26, 2020)

Had the whole town to myself!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 26, 2020)

Rode around the lake in my 37 Western Flyer


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Took the C50 out for some miles today--it needed it and I needed it! V/r Shawn


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 26, 2020)

Went for a cruise and picnic with my wife in Athens on the Firefly trail. Also, a view of the river.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 26, 2020)

I got this riding today. I found it last summer at an estate sale for $5, I think I have less than $100 into it. Its light and fast, and will be my sons ride.


----------



## jvaughn1613 (Apr 26, 2020)

About 4 trips to the hardware store today on “Sexual Chocolate”.  I’ve now got a carrier on the back for easier transporting of my purchases


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 26, 2020)

A crazy-Awesome day for a ride at the beach; all day.
One trip to the Wedge in Newport beach; NBC news was down by the pier.
Three trips to Sunset Beach, one with @Cory to eat Woody's amazing avocado tuna melt and french fries.
86.6 miles on 4-26-2020 it's weird how numbers all connect....
















I stopped by Mom's house in HB to give social-distance hugs.
Bought new in 1968 and still living there.:eek:
She was happy to see me.
Light For All


----------



## Rollo (Apr 26, 2020)

... Took the beater Phantom for a burn around the park tonight ...


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 26, 2020)

Doing a little social distance riding today, on the 53 Phantom.



It’s pretty lonely out here, nothing but the occasional Cactus.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 26, 2020)

Had so much fun yesterday on my Cruiser 5 that I took out my other Cruiser 5 for a similar ride today...Out to the edge of the S.F. Bay via the Alameda Creek Stables access point...

Quick stop at the Veterans Memorial Park, Union City ...








Looking across at Coyote Hills park...




End of the trail/Start of the trail...




Edge of S.F. bay...




Pickleweed...





Heading home through the Centerville District, Fremont, CA....This is the Centerville Historic  Station, elevation 57 feet, West to San Francisco 40 1/10 mi., East to Ogden 799 4/10 mi. !!




Great day for a ride!!!


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 26, 2020)

Put a new rear bumper on my truck,  then went for a ride on the Pierce Motor Bike. 
Noticed that the tires were low, so I busted out the ryobi inflator.   Had a bit of a mishap with the front tire.  All better now.















Blew the tire off the rim at 54psi.


----------



## Sven (Apr 26, 2020)

jvaughn1613 said:


> About 4 trips to the hardware store today on “Sexual Chocolate”.  I’ve now got a carrier on the back for easier transporting of my purchases
> View attachment 1182187



Very clean machine .Love the bike's name


----------



## Miq (Apr 26, 2020)

Sunset ride to Kyrene. 100F here today.  Had to wait until it cooled down a little. 





41 New World


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 26, 2020)

2019 redline squareback 26.not old but it looks the part.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 26, 2020)

Tried going for a spin on my Felt Bandit after picking up a new sofa this morning.
Strong winds made it not much fun so was a very short ride.


Better weather is coming in the days ahead so spent some time on the new sofa to get rested for another week of work!


----------



## Viewmaster (Apr 27, 2020)

Sunday...


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 27, 2020)

Needed a little more height on the bars-so changed out to the Schwinn double adjustable stem I had laying around-made the ride so much nicer.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Test rode the newest ride.
> View attachment 1178483
> 
> View attachment 1178484
> ...



Lovely machine. 




fordmike65 said:


> First time this badboy has been out in almost 3yrs. After a lil chainstay to BB repair, it was nice to get it rolling again. Boy have I missed you
> 
> 
> View attachment 1180249
> ...



Nice to see this on the road, looks fantastic. 




tanksalot said:


> Elgin Twin 40.View attachment 1181480



Crazy gorgeous!

Out on Sunday afternoon, another very warm day for the time of year, still under lockdown though. 
I am able to go to work however,  part-time and only working alone.
Only one permitted form of exercise may be taken per day away from your home: walking,  running  or cycling. 
I don't mind walking,  but I do a lot of that at work. 
I can't run, I don't have the knees for it anymore. 
So cycling is my preferred option.
Nice, fast ride of around 15 miles on my '49 Ciclos Minaco 'special'.
I love riding this bicycle that was made in Mallorca.....





......a couple of hours previous to this my friend Jaume (who gave me this fantastic frameset) was allowed to ride a bicycle for the first time after 6 weeks plus of total lockdown in Spain.  It has been illegal to ride there, with the Police issuing hefty on the spot fines to anyone caught cycling.
He chose to ride for the first time this gorgeous '47 Sun 'manxman' (I surprised him with it in January).
He rode with his partners granddaughter, he was very happy. 
I was very happy when he sent me this photo of the Sun in front of one of his friend's sculptures,  two works of art.
Scultura y 'SUN' al sol!




Happy riding all.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Morning light ride on 1936 Electric.



This is where I enter the river trail; but not always.
Dirt path under the High Voltage transmission lines, up to where I drop-in under Adams Avenue, headed for the coast.












Because the boardwalk is closed in Newport, I'm riding in the alleys, close to the water-side in and off the peninsula.
There was a tight area I rolled upon, and got to knock an empty trash can, out of my way with my right Knuckle-guard.
No harm, no foul. 
I have way too much fun, laughing all the way.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## fattyre (Apr 27, 2020)

Geez!  14 pages since I last checked this thread. Awesome!!!   Ride on CABERS!

Took a spin down to the old mill before the rain.  Got back home just in time for it to stop raining lol.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Apr 27, 2020)

Finally a nice day in western NY......snowed last week.....rain next.....ugh. A few miles with the boy.
1941 roadmaster and his thing...
Both with springer updates.
I miss the sun so much.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 27, 2020)

Rode around town on this basic black bike. Felt nice to wear shorts and flip flops with these summer temps.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 27, 2020)

I passed on the weekend riding with so many crazy folk out, so I was ready to get out today. Very few out and about  which was nice.  Good ride.


----------



## gkeep (Apr 27, 2020)

It was Spring all over on todays ride. Did a nice loop on the Coppertone Traveler and the flowers were blooming at the Crab Cove. I had to make way for goslings as the Canada Geese are trooping their broods all over the vacant playing fields making sure the grass is kept short and well fertilized. There was a bit of family drama when one of the older goslings wandered into another family of much younger ones. Mom and dad were not happy, nor were the second family it stumbled into. Poor guy, like a toddler lost at the county fair, are you my mother? NO you are a snort! Nice chance to ride and remember our buddy Mike.


----------



## Miq (Apr 27, 2020)

Early beat the heat ride past the trax.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Velvet deLuxe to the parking structure for sunset.


----------



## Sven (Apr 28, 2020)

gkeep said:


> Poor guy, like a toddler lost at the county fair, are you my mother? NO you are a snort! Nice chance to ride and remember our buddy Mike.
> View attachment 1182935





I always liked the junk car in that book. What can I say , I was a weird kid.
Hold on, I still find it fascinating to find abandoned rusty antique vehicles...


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 28, 2020)

Late night ride. Saw this S & S Victoria Caddy hearse and was surprised how clean and rust-free it was.  Knocking on the quarter panel it sounded plastic.


----------



## Miq (Apr 28, 2020)

Another early ride while it was cool outside.  No canals on this 11 mile route but all back roads and neighborhood park paths.  Quite a few less people than the canal right now. 








Very patient and still heron at the lake.  1941 Schwinn New World.


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 28, 2020)

Short ride around the building at work today on my Dyno Cruiser before it goes to its new home. Giving it to a friend at work so he can go riding with his boys. His old cheapo bike died on him, so why not pay it forward. The Dyno was given to me too


----------



## Gladiron (Apr 28, 2020)

Fuji "Redlof". That's folder spelled backwards. The original owner aquired it by redeeming many Marlboro cigarette cupons. I found it at a Goodwill store in PDX. I covered the Marlboro head badge with a sticker. It's preserved but not displayed.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 28, 2020)

Went for a ride on the bike that has been in my collection longer than any bike I have ever owned...don't ride it too much but it is fun to take out for sentimental reasons. I bought this 1988 Specialized Stumpjumper brand new...I remember riding it around in New Mexico when I worked in Los Alamos...I also rode it in the Spring 1989 Rosarito to Ensenada 50-mile ride with friends...a long time ago....and Santa Cruz, Tahoe, Yosemite...lots of fun places.

Heading out for the hills of Garin park......




Almost to the park entrance...











Checkerspot butterfly...





Garin Barn...





Stare down...he wins!







Heading home...




Great day for a ride!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 28, 2020)

Took off after work today on my Felt Bandit. There was a big fire in a building next to an electrical substation downtown.  You can probably see the 2 firemen on the end of the ladder truck if you zoom.








Power was on when I left for a spin. Then spotted a super clean pair of Honda 750four at a place that sells used/custom motorcycles.





They pretty much had the fire out a short while later when I came back. Traffic lights were out all the way up Main St. but were working at the block I live so thought "Cool". Hit the garage door opener in my car when I got home cuz that's how I get in and nothing. Hit it a couple more times and nothing...
Broke in cuz I know how and the power was back on.  Sheesh!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 29, 2020)

A ride around the Willamette bicycle path...


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 29, 2020)

1938 excelsior bc117 for a morning ride today


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 29, 2020)

I bought this Raleigh Marathon in 1984 to replace my stolen Schwinn 10 speed, riding it for many years. My son in law was looking for a decent bike so I gave this one to him a few months back. He brought it to me for repairs having 2 flats and a filthy chain and freewheel. I got her all cleaned up and patched up then went on my usual 11 mile ride for old time’s sakes on the bike trail. I must say I like  riding my Le Tour  and Continental much better. They feel more solid and roll better that the Raleigh.




Freewheel and chain are nice and clean


----------



## JO BO (Apr 29, 2020)

Just a short ride with this Pierce Deluxe.  I didn’t want to miss Gunsmoke...


----------



## Miq (Apr 29, 2020)

Out for a ride this morning exploring the city.  Jacaranda trees are looking great.



Found a little opening in the wall next to the canal that popped into this local golf course.



Came home and fixed a leak I got in the front tire, cleaned my chain, and washed my bike.  Clean but missing chain pics:





1941 B.F. Goodrich New World W1M


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2020)

I rode the 1936 Electric, 72 minutes, up the river-trail, to do "essential" electrical work, for 8 hours.:eek:
It was misting slightly and the high voltage transmission lines were Buzzin'
Kids would ask, "Why?" 
I wonder....
.







It was cooler on the way home than predicted.
Awesome ride.


----------



## Miq (Apr 30, 2020)

Back roads south of me this morning.



Glad to see a favorite place is opening for takeout on May 1st. 



16 mi on my 41 New World.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2020)

JO BO said:


> Just a short ride with this Pierce Deluxe.  I didn’t want to miss Gunsmoke...
> 
> View attachment 1183994
> 
> ...


----------



## GUSMC (Apr 30, 2020)

This is my trusty steed (DBS) overlooking Glasgow...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 30, 2020)

went on a nice ride today on a great bike. so smooth


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2020)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> View attachment 1184591
> 
> View attachment 1184592
> went on a nice ride today on a great bike. so smooth


----------



## SKPC (Apr 30, 2020)

Really nice ride today in _perfect _so- cal conditions.  No wind, very few people out, 72 degrees and overcast sky's all made for a very fine ride.   Out to the coast then south down to the Newport back bay, then inland up the upper bays' estuary,  past UCI along San Diego Creek to my flip spot.  Back to Newport and Balboa , across the water via the ferry then home. About 52mi.   Just what the doctor ordered: a long ride. Long live long rides.












The* 21st Century Hawthorne*..

.
.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 30, 2020)

Took the day off and went for a long ride...

First stop, the Dumbarton Pier...






Then over the bridge for a quick pic at Facebook HQ...





Kept going through Palo Alto to Atherton, "the richest town in the US"...lots of nice estates and open space, peaceful and quiet...must be nice!





Stumbled on a beautiful park in Atherton for my lunch break, the Holbrook-Palmer park. Park even has artwork...
"Prometea", by Bryan Tedrick. (Cool steel, wood, rebar horse)





Back over the bridge...







Coyote Hills backside...





5 hours, 1 minute
43.2 mi.

Great day for a ride!!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 30, 2020)

Same 72 minutes up in the morning; 82 minutes home in the headwind.
1936 Electric, to do electrical at CalTrans, essential work.


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 30, 2020)

Dug out my Leader and went for a short ride before going home today. Gonna swap a couple thing out on it.


----------



## comet (Apr 30, 2020)

On the road again after 25 years. Early 70's(I think) Bob Jackson frame with mid seventies Dura Ace. Taken apart cleaned, put back together and a rattle can and Magic Marker paint job. Quick 11 mile loop. Feather river in picture.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2020)

Rolled the '36 and picked up dinner from one of our old watering holes. While it was bittersweet to see a couple familiar faces, I'm hoping we can hang out and knock a few cold ones back soon...


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 30, 2020)

A couple cold ones sure sounds good .... with company ..lol 
Took my phantom out today 
Junkman
Be safe all


----------



## tripple3 (May 1, 2020)

Check out the Ford galaxy 500 convertible 
@fordmike65 






  Yes, I am working. Electrical work, 1936 electric


----------



## Miq (May 1, 2020)

Out for a spin with my mask.


----------



## Gladiron (May 1, 2020)

Nine over Six "Señor".


----------



## Sven (May 1, 2020)

What seems like a week of rain, the sun finally came out. So I jumped on my '59 Flightliner for a cruise around the neighborhood. 


Getting better with the no hands gig.
Taking pic was a challenge  as they are so wide to get in the camera frame.


Well the sun has disappeared once again.
Gotta head home as all of my bike are out and have to put back in the stable. 




Great ride though.  I'm more tired of the ride than the COVID -19 crap.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 1, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1184954
> 
> View attachment 1184957
> 
> ...





Sweet Galaxie!   Nice, straight & clean. Was it plugged in?


----------



## Bill in Bama (May 1, 2020)

Sweet weather and 11 days off ! Took the 60 hornet out around the hood for abc check for Tuesday! Maybe three miles!


----------



## Colonel Mustard (May 1, 2020)

Been riding the Haro lately as I rehab this hamstring injury. Comfortable single speed action. Pedaling around town, soaking up the southern sun


----------



## petritl (May 1, 2020)

On Sunday; this 1970 Lygie came off the wall and went on a 50mi trip.


----------



## OZ1972 (May 1, 2020)

Today was Phantom Friday , got out 3 of my favorite black phantoms , they all ride very good with lots of great patina !!! , hope you guys like them , thanks for looking !!!!


----------



## SKPC (May 1, 2020)

Both the structure and the tree are older than me..the bike too...


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 1, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1184607




Y en BUEN ESPAÑOL 

Estoy de Vuelta 

PUTOS. 


HA HA


----------



## tripple3 (May 1, 2020)

Nice afternoon for a ride.
Stopped to pick up a couple movies at Redbox.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 1, 2020)

Pierce Racer,  still the fastest bike in the neighborhood.


----------



## nick tures (May 1, 2020)

1966 stingray


----------



## JLF (May 1, 2020)

Evening ride on my ever evolving Huffy Roadside (ignore the Good Vibrations chain guard), installed my first set of Deli 26 x 2.35 tires.  Super cushy.


----------



## dnc1 (May 1, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1184529



Loving the 'Fast Show' clip, Nice!


----------



## dnc1 (May 1, 2020)

GUSMC said:


> This is my trusty steed (DBS) overlooking Glasgow...
> 
> View attachment 1184574



Great to see someone from north of the border on here.
Welcome to the Cabe.
And on 'The Best Bicycle' too!


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 2, 2020)

Took a 20 mile Cruise on my 
39 Monark 5 bar before work


----------



## Sven (May 2, 2020)

Did an early morning ride to the Amish market to drop off some egg cartons. 





Wow, with this curbside service for the market,  traffic gets backed up all the way back to the main road . I really dont know how you are supposed to pick out flowers , baked goods or produce without looking at it. The Amish are doing their best  with a bad situation.  Still, what a  kilo Foxtrot.




Great day for a ride.


----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2020)

1935 Huffman to fly down to the end of the Newport peninsula.
A lot more closures of HB, so I didn't go that way.
22 miles of fun!


----------



## 1817cent (May 2, 2020)

I took a 15 mile loop around the Kittitas Valley today and came through the historic downtown Ellensburg on the way home.


----------



## Gladiron (May 2, 2020)

Short daily hill climbing ride around my neighborhood on the Fisher.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 2, 2020)

Finished reassembling the 80 cruiser 5 this morning. gave it a shake down run in the neighborhood.nice bike.bought to sell but won't be offended if nobody buys it.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 2, 2020)

While some of you were celebrating Fenderless Friday yesterday it was Fully Fendered Flying Ace Friday for me.   
Wanted to swing by the building that caught fire the other day near an electrical substation to check out the aftermath.



Pretty much gutted....





Spent about 3 hours riding around with some sweet, old, Easy Listening favorites by bands like Pantera, Van Halen, Tool, Soundgarden, etc. being pumped into my brain and it was pretty awesome!  Stopped to do some stretching from tike to time and was an incredible day for a ride. 






For some reason the Flying Ace ends up at the airport at some point when I take it out.


Then stopped for hand made Coffee ice cream on a waffle cone on the way home.




That came with a free sticker!


Good to see everyone out enjoying their rides!


----------



## Balloonoob (May 2, 2020)

Took the Colson out for a 6am after work spin. The new 28" wheels ride great!


----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> 28" wheels ride great!



I rode some today too!
I installed some new tires and tubes, and the old rusty basket to my only "Antique" bike.
For grocery shopping, swap meets, beach trips, and quick errands, like today to the bank.
A guy chased me down to ask about it ,when he saw us rolling through parking areas of Fountain Valley.:eek:
I told him a little about it; but made sure to invite him to join theCABE, obviously another like-minded enthusiast.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 2, 2020)

Afternoon ride on my '61 Panther 3. Rode the Northern Rail Trail to Andover. A beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## GTs58 (May 2, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Afternoon ride on my '61 Panther 3. Rode the Northern Rail Trail to Andover. A beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy and enjoy the ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1185817
> View attachment 1185820
> ...




I keep noticing that all your middleweights appear to have big oversize tires. You running different wheel sets?


----------



## SKPC (May 2, 2020)

Took the fattie Monark tanker out for about 63mi today.   Big loop with some climbing and exploring new areas.  Excellent ride on this rattley heavyweight.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 2, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I keep noticing that all your middleweights appear to have big oversize tires. You running different wheel sets?



On some yes. The others I run the CST241's.
Hammerhead


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 2, 2020)

Hung out with the “SHADOWS” at the outlet In OC ,Ca


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (May 2, 2020)

Finished my day with a spin on the quadangle 29er


----------



## piercer_99 (May 2, 2020)

eddie_bravo said:


> View attachment 1186085
> View attachment 1186086
> View attachment 1186087
> Hung out with the “SHADOWS” at the outlet In OC ,Ca
> ...



Eddie,  what type of bike is that?


----------



## piercer_99 (May 2, 2020)

Night ride on the Pierce Motor Bike. 
Busy day, mowing the front and back yard,  moved some stuff around in the barn, cleaned the pool and went to the city for grocery shopping.  First time my bride has been to the store in 8 weeks. 

Nice warm night for a ride.



A lit up United States


----------



## dogdart (May 2, 2020)

Nice day for a ride in the 'Burgh today


----------



## GUSMC (May 3, 2020)

A smooth glide along to the shops to buy some eggs. This is a 1956 Raleigh Superbe in remarkable original condition (especially for Glasgow - we get a lot of rain)


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 3, 2020)

Cruising around my Manton & Smith enjoying  the Ride . Although I’m still practicing Social Distance.
For ever grateful. 
Everyone Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## deepsouth (May 3, 2020)

Took the Panthers out for a prowl. A nice morning for a ride.


----------



## tripple3 (May 3, 2020)

I rode the 1937 Aero King, DBR by Schwinn, to the store and back.
Super easy gear, running Vans treads.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 3, 2020)

Finally got around to servicing the pedals and straightening the left spindle that I wanted to use on my Spyder and swapped out the bow pedals I've been using. Rode it around the block a few times to see how I like it. Much better than the bow pedals!


----------



## Gladiron (May 3, 2020)

Trek 930 re forked.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 3, 2020)

Short ride on the WOW trail today. Only because I crashed. Going to fast and hit some sand on a corner. Bent the rear wheel and chain guard. At least I was able to ride back to the car though. Still a beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy everyone. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (May 3, 2020)

After the rains, I took a muggy ride on my '55 around the neighborhoods.


Ride by a group of buzzards  airing themselves. Of course they stopped  when I did. Got one still in position. 







All in all, great ride


----------



## Miq (May 3, 2020)

@Hammerhead Glad you’re ok.

Cruised some canals and back roads for 16 miles this morning.  Beautiful ride.





Super miniature STOP sign can’t really be taken seriously.  I did look both ways.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 3, 2020)

In the 90's again.

Pierce Motor Bike 





Then into...


----------



## GTs58 (May 3, 2020)

Miq said:


> @Hammerhead Glad you’re ok.
> 
> Cruised some canals and back roads for 16 miles this morning.  Beautiful ride.
> View attachment 1186732View attachment 1186733
> Super miniature STOP sign can’t really be taken seriously.  I did look both ways.




Rolling stops at a STOP sign is kosher here, even the City Police do it.


----------



## friendofthedevil (May 3, 2020)

Encountered a gopher tortoise while riding my  Mead Ranger along the ICW...


----------



## piercer_99 (May 3, 2020)

Pierce Racer 
















Fortunately in Texas,  we have no king.


----------



## GTs58 (May 3, 2020)

friendofthedevil said:


> Encountered a gopher tortoise while riding my  Mead Ranger along the ICW...
> 
> View attachment 1186802
> 
> ...




Looks like he made a left and started to attack! Glad you made it out alive!


----------



## Rivnut (May 3, 2020)

Got the mower fixed, mowed the lawn, we made a batch of oatmeal-raisin cookies and then
took a ride around the neighborhood as the cookies cooled.





(waiting on the Hollywood Deluxe chain decal)


----------



## petritl (May 3, 2020)

My 1982 original paint Bianchi came off of the wall this week and went for the Sunday morning ride with Ron and Lou. After coming home it was washed, waxed and back on the wall this evening.


----------



## petritl (May 3, 2020)

petritl said:


> My 1982 original paint Bianchi came off of the wall this week and went for the Sunday morning ride with Ron and Lou. After coming home it was washed, waxed and back on the wall this evening.
> 
> View attachment 1186903


----------



## dnc1 (May 3, 2020)

Out on the '99 Rochester on a grey Sunday afternoon, riding fixed and fast.....









Ride safe.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 4, 2020)

Was out on the Spyder for a few hours last evening to see how I like the new pedals.


----------



## SKPC (May 4, 2020)

@Hammerhead ..  Glad you are ok after wrecking.   Sounds like there was only a little blood.  Like @Sven says of other wrecks.  It's not if but when...ride on!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 4, 2020)

petritl said:


> My 1982 original paint Bianchi came off of the wall this week and went for the Sunday morning ride with Ron and Lou. After coming home it was washed, waxed and back on the wall this evening.
> 
> View attachment 1186903



I'm going to add about our friend - I finished last in the lead group of 3 about 10 seconds behind him yesterday, but it was my fastest ride of the year.  
Tad has tackled heart disease without slowing down - only speeding up.


----------



## dnc1 (May 4, 2020)

bulldog1935 said:


> I'm going to add about our friend - I finished last in the lead group of 3 about 10 seconds behind him yesterday, but it was my fastest ride of the year.
> Tad has tackled heart disease without slowing down - only speeding up.



You'll have to ditch the Moser and get yourself a Bianchi Ron, it's the only answer to regaining your 'king of the sprints' crown!  lol.


----------



## Miq (May 4, 2020)

Morning ride to Kyrene. Less people on the way back as it warmed up.







1941 New World


----------



## Sven (May 4, 2020)

I took a ride  around Chaptico Wharf today.









Great Ride today


----------



## Hammerhead (May 4, 2020)

Thank you @Miq And @SKPC no blood just bruised ego and chest. Most of the damage was to the bike. I'll have it back on the trails/roads this weekend. Stay healthy and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (May 4, 2020)

@Hammerhead , my brother,  I hope you are feeling better today.  I sent a nurse to check upon you .


----------



## leo healy (May 4, 2020)

Hi All 
  Hope everyone is keeping safe and well except for the odd knee scuff, Took this truppenfahrrad out for a spin today, A 1940 Thurmfalk,


----------



## tripple3 (May 4, 2020)

@Hammerhead  I'm glad your ok, and right back on the saddle.
Yesterday I tore into the '40 Western Flyer to clean and re-grease the wheels and bottom bracket; lube the chain; it was past due, again.
Installed the drop-stand back on it too, just in case it's needed.
It rode awesome to and from work today, in Orange, CalTrans essential work.
Today, sunrise is exactly when I start work; moon-rise was 3:33 this afternoon.


----------



## SKPC (May 4, 2020)

For sure regular maintenance pays off t-3.  It keeps bearing wear low and the chain quiet.   I was out on the well-maintained Shelby Flyer of an unknown year. This stiff & quiet bike likes to be powered up.  Couple hours today. It's always good to get out on a bike, even if just for a bit.


----------



## sccruiser (May 4, 2020)

Took the Lincoln for a cruise today. Our beaches here are closed but the water is wide open.


----------



## OZ1972 (May 5, 2020)

The wife & I cruising on the old rail trail near dayton , Ohio on a couple of our old bikes , passed a lot of young people on bikes this evening , haven't seen that in quite awhile , sray safe & enjoy the up coming season !!!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 5, 2020)

Breaking in a new seat from Bob U that will go on my 1936 Safety Streamline.  I wanted to get some riding time on the CWC-Hawthorne  39 Zep as the bars came back from the plater recently.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 5, 2020)

Great day for a ride on my late 1930's 



Schwinn ba97-Excelsior badged.


----------



## tripple3 (May 5, 2020)

1940 Western Flyer to work in Orange this morning at 60 degrees; home this afternoon was 90 degrees.
Good to be home.


----------



## SKPC (May 5, 2020)

_Wards Hawthorne_  26" ballooner for an hour or two today clipped in.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 5, 2020)

Romped on the '19 Arch Frame Ranger for a couple hours after adjusting the rear hub.




Fun!!!


----------



## Miq (May 5, 2020)

@Mr. Monkeyarms cool ’19!  Looks rompable. 

Morning ride past the figs.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2020)

All that Cinco De Drinko cervesa got me on a Schwine today! As Bobby Boucher's Mama would say:


----------



## Hammerhead (May 6, 2020)

Early morning ride '57 Deluxe Hornet. The moon was out and bright. A bit chilly at 30 degrees  but at least the wind has taken a break. Good ride stay healthy and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (May 6, 2020)

Rockin the 41 huffy this morning


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 6, 2020)

Miq said:


> @Mr. Monkeyarms cool ’19!  Looks rompable.
> 
> Morning ride past the figs.
> View attachment 1188310





Indeed it is. Has a pretty big gear and is a blast at speed! Fits like it was made for me and has that nice steel ride quality. Love that bike!!


----------



## Digablekid (May 6, 2020)

Hey Gang,
Newbie here. 
I picked this bike up and just finished riding around Seaport Village in San Diego. 

I almost bought a '72 Scwhinn Suburban, but went with my gut and went with the AMF Roadmaster Skyrider instead.

All in all, I'm happy with my purchase and an looking forward to hitting the road again. 

The highest of high fives,

BC


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2020)

Digablekid said:


> The highest of high fives,
> 
> BC



Welcome to the CABE BC @Digablekid  Cool handle!
Great Roadmaster SKYRIDER

Work was cancelled for me today;
Huntington Beach Bike path is open again; CRAZY Coincidence!
54 miles on the 60th Anniversary 1937 Westfield Syracuse.
Great to see Pete @SKPC
Visited with my mom, in her backyard, HB since 1968, Memorial weekend.
PICS!







YES, Look closely in the pic below for dolphins enjoying the Day; surfers too.









Jenny @WOODY's taken care of business; says Hi to Marty @cyclingday , where are you?













What a DAY!


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 6, 2020)

Good times riding around SF today - summertime weather, gotta take advantage.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 6, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 1188657
> 
> View attachment 1188656
> 
> ...





Happy 89th Birthday Willie Mays.  (May 6, 1931)


----------



## ballooney (May 6, 2020)

Nice ride with my son this afternoon...courtesy of covid19. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miq (May 6, 2020)

Rode out to the goats this morning.


----------



## dnc1 (May 6, 2020)

Last night's ride.
'Romani' pista special.
Only around 12 miles, that's about all I can take on this. Riding position is a little too much for everyday use!
Fast and fixed, fitted the front brake back on to comply with the law! Prefer to ride without it though, it spoils the aesthetic somewhat!




Beautiful photos people, keep riding and stay safe.


----------



## tripple3 (May 7, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Fast and fixed



Darren, @dnc1 You are Hard-core!
I hope to meet you someday; here in O.C. beaches' bike paths to slow it down a lil'.
I'll let you borrow a bike of your choice; Let's Ride!



Any rider that looks at and likes posts here regularly, please look me up if you're in the So.Cal beaches to Ride.


----------



## dnc1 (May 7, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Darren, @dnc1 You are Hard-core!
> I hope to meet you someday; here in O.C. beaches' bike paths to slow it down a lil'.
> I'll let you borrow a bike of your choice; Let's Ride!
> View attachment 1188906
> Any rider that looks at and likes posts here regularly, please look me up if you're in the So.Cal beaches to Ride.



Many thanks Mark, maybe one day!
You're pretty hardcore yourself.
You and Pete (@SKPC) certainly rack up those miles.
I'll reciprocate your offer, if anyone's ever this side of the pond,  let's ride.


----------



## Sven (May 7, 2020)

@tripple3 , love that Bob Ross shirt!
@Digablekid , nice score on the Roadmaster. 
Great to see all of you guys out and about on your steeds of steel. 

Well the rain has stopped. I took an early morning ride on "Yellow Fever" get the blood going, ride out this funk mood from the rains.







Back home again. Plan getting on my Suburban in a while to head down to the Amish Market and try to score some 5 gallon buckets to make some self watering planters. 



Great Ride!


----------



## piercer_99 (May 7, 2020)

Bring your bike to work day. 

The bank campus I am working at, we have some ongoing critical projects, is pretty large, 14 acre campus.   During the 'shutdown ' there is a skeleton crew of 'essential' people on campus,  which means about 3000 other people are working from home and the big parking lots are pretty empty. 

During this time, the bank is supplying meals for the critical workers,  which means that I am eating more than usual and really need to ride more.

I haven't had time after work to get in some rides, so it's bring the bike to work day.

ca. 1920 Pierce Racer. 

Getting to the top of the parking garage takes a bit more effort than getting back to the bottom.


----------



## dnc1 (May 7, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> Bring your bike to work day.
> 
> The bank campus I am working at, we have some ongoing critical projects, is pretty large, 14 acre campus.   During the 'shutdown ' there is a skeleton crew of 'essential' people on campus,  which means about 3000 other people are working from home and the big parking lots are pretty empty.
> 
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## Ernbar (May 7, 2020)

Ha ha, I have several Bob Ross T’s too.

Today's ride with my son, 55 Spit and 80 Suburban w/positron gears.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 7, 2020)

My maiden voyage on the 1936 original paint Huffman Super Streamline discovered by Quas last year.  I have replaced the bars, grips, and have a Bob U rider seat.


----------



## Ernbar (May 7, 2020)

As a matter of fact, BR just came on and it’s relaxation time listening to him.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 7, 2020)

1936 Schwinn b107(narrow fender version) motorbike sold thru the Wright Wilhelmy Company in Ohmaha











 Nebraska-badged as 'Wright's SPECIAL'


----------



## Miq (May 7, 2020)

@New Mexico Brant that bike is sweet!  Great paint and cool looking frame.    

I took a ride up north this morning at a new trailhead called Apache Wash. Unbelievably, there are over 10 miles of sidewalk running through this very young city park in the desert. 

The mosaic under this railing is very pixelated up close but looks great from this far back.



@GTs58 Black Mnt is hiding the town of Cave Creek behind the bike in the picture above^^^






Good to get some shade. It was 97 when we left.


Tearing it up for 11 miles in the desert today wearing my mask on my 1941 BFG New World.


----------



## Sven (May 7, 2020)

I took the Suburban  out to fetch a few things.




I rode up to the hardware store to get a piece of PVC pipe.



Then down the road I  went







Great Ride  all in all.


----------



## fattyre (May 7, 2020)

Things always get crazy when the big wheel is out.   Today was the most interesting yet.


----------



## tripple3 (May 7, 2020)

fattyre said:


> Things always get crazy when the big wheel is out.



Tom, Great Shot!
I got one like that today too!


----------



## tripple3 (May 7, 2020)

Century Ride on the Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar.











My hero, every day rider, Bob @sprocket from HB


















There's not a lot to say; I had a Great time.
River trail to Water Tower 4 times, and 1 loop down to the Wedge, plus my back-and-forth to the beach from home,= 100 miles.


----------



## Blue Streak (May 7, 2020)

Evening ride around the neighborhood on 50” 1889 Springfield Roadster high wheel safety.


----------



## SKPC (May 7, 2020)

*Hawthorne Flye*r late...nice ride clipped in.  Fine evening & beautiful  late in the day light in Talbert Regional Park on the way home...Trees are cool.


----------



## dnc1 (May 7, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> My maiden voyage on the 1936 original paint Huffman Super Streamline discovered by Quas last year.  I have replaced the bars, grips, and have a Bob U rider seat.
> 
> View attachment 1189108
> 
> ...



What a bike!


----------



## dnc1 (May 8, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Century Ride on the Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar.
> View attachment 1189431View attachment 1189432View attachment 1189433View attachment 1189434View attachment 1189435
> My hero, every day rider, Bob @sprocket from HB
> 
> ...



Wow, another epic ride!!

Approximately 50 times longer than my ride last night.
Out on 'Inconnu', lovely Spring evening. 
Got around 2 miles along the road and punctured the front tub.
Fixed it with sealant,  pumped it up, all good, then 2 minutes later it went flat again. 
Had to resort to the spare tub, fitted it (with only a little wheel-wrestling required), all good.
Started to cycle back home, then 30 seconds later the rear tub punctured!
Still,  at least it was a lovely evening for a walk home.....














The gate I use as a regular backdrop is also a very useful repair stand.
Keep riding and posting your fabulous photos!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 8, 2020)

Early morning ride took out the '48 Western Flyer. The moon was out and bright again this morning. A beautiful day for a ride.  Stay healthy and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2020)

Early morning light ride on '35 Velvet.
Osprey built a nest close to where a LOT of people normally are; since yesterday.:eek:


----------



## Bill in Bama (May 8, 2020)

It was a few days ago but i put the tank on the 60 hornet and rode the route i take when ever i do anything to it or any other bike . No more than three or four miles. Perfect weather!


----------



## Miq (May 8, 2020)

You’re putting in some serious miles @tripple3 !  

I spun around town for 17 this morning. Nice day.


----------



## Bill in Bama (May 8, 2020)

Took this around the block after the “ laying on of hands” of this discarded ride ... the low end ..big box rejects!! Some air and 50 cents of wd and some shiny stuff! It’s a rider ,,, shifter works and brakes kinda work!


----------



## Eatontkd (May 8, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> ca. 1920 Pierce Racer.
> View attachment 1189055



Gorgeous bike!!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 8, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> My maiden voyage on the 1936 original paint Huffman Super Streamline discovered by Quas last year.  I have replaced the bars, grips, and have a Bob U rider seat.
> 
> View attachment 1189108
> 
> ...



Is that a horn button at the end of the right grip


----------



## fattyre (May 8, 2020)

Slow cruise on the Green Phantom today.


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2020)

I went on a slow cruise this afternoon as well; Elgin curvey cruiser.
Easy slow gear, riding position and bars make this bike a really fun ride.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 8, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Century Ride on the Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar.
> View attachment 1189449
> There's not a lot to say; I had a Great time.
> River trail to Water Tower 4 times, and 1 loop down to the Wedge, plus my back-and-forth to the beach from home,= 100 miles.



Wait a minute...Are you trying to take over for @cyclingday  here?
It seems my eyes may be playing tricks on me......


----------



## SKPC (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (May 9, 2020)

Mercury Time


----------



## Balloonoob (May 9, 2020)

Late ride last night. There was a dude yelling at cars that drove bye. As I passed him he was still engaged in picking a fight with the random car occupants minding their business driving down the road. It wasn't until i was a safe social distance that he realized i had passed and directed his anti-everything meltdown towards me. Kinda sad. Probably woke up this morning in a jail cell or mental hospital.    There was a free working hot water heater donated to the local grocery store. I also took a picture of my neighbors bike the other day. A 2015 i think.


----------



## Cbgimse (May 9, 2020)

My 1939 CCM with a SA drum/dyno front and Nexus 8 speed rear


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 9, 2020)

As there has been a lot of Compax discussions recently it inspired me to ride the Sports Traveler this morning.  Sadly one of my favorite destinations is closed because of the virus.  They sell the best homemade green Chile tamales.


----------



## mrg (May 9, 2020)

Rode the 59 Wasp around the Ranch  and by our nuclear weapon stockpile, what should we worry more about Corona V or this stockpile in our back yard?, last couple of pics are the Seal Beach Naval weapons station.


----------



## Bill in Bama (May 9, 2020)

mrg said:


> Rode the 59 Wasp around the Ranch  and by our nuclear weapon stockpile, what should we worry more about Corona V or this stockpile in our back yard?, last couple of pics are the Seal Beach Naval weapons station.View attachment 1190646
> View attachment 1190645
> 
> View attachment 1190644
> ...



Werd brother! USN 1979 thru 1983!  Nice ride! I Love a schwinn!


----------



## tripple3 (May 9, 2020)

Just over 60 miles along the coast, back-and-forth on 1940 Western Flyer HD
I saw a Lot of Schwinns out there today; and birds of all types and sizes.





















I stopped by mom's for mother's day.
Fresh strawberry pie, and a Real Hug.
Never take hugs for granted.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 9, 2020)

Took this out for the first time today, 39 degrees with flurries but sun in between . Crazy weather here in NY. I was amazed how good this thing rides...


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 9, 2020)

Rode over to my friend Steve's house for lunch and bike talk...

Heading out...




Mission Peak in background...





New find...




Steve, flip-flop slidin'!




Alameda Creek stop....




Heading home...



27.95 mi, 3:07 hrs., 9.0mi/hr...


Great day for a ride!!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 10, 2020)

Happy Mother’s Day ! Out cruising on this beautiful day in North Texas. On my 37 Fleetwood


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 10, 2020)

General lube service and re-seat the bearings/races



























 ride-beautiful weather today! 1935-7 Mead Cycle Company(Schwinn built) Ranger Zephur model '1935'.


----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2020)

Happy Mothers' Day!
!940 Western Flyer, HD with bag, 33.3 miles, with a stop to see Mom.


----------



## 1817cent (May 10, 2020)

I took this for a spin around our local college today.  Unfortunately the rear tire separated on the way back home.  I will put a new set on this week and be ready to go again.  I guess you shouldnt ride on tires that are older than you are!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 10, 2020)

An interesting ride on my '61 Corvette on the Northern Rail Trail in and around Boscawen NH. Which is  where this bike was last registered. Heading out.



A recently tilled corn field



End of the trail



Got on the road to head into Penacook and passed an abandoned mill building.



Turned around at the old hydro station dam.



On the way back stopped at a bridge for a photo OP. And this alien was checking out my bike.




 Got out of there,stopped to snap picture of this old car. And caught Bigfooot chasing a cat.



Back on the trail to car. Phew!




A beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy and have fun.
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (May 10, 2020)

Good ride today away from the crowds on the late 30's Shelby Flyer. About 52mi. on Mothers'-day..


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 10, 2020)

Haven't played on this thread in too long.  Been riding, stopping for coffee, BBQ at Two Bros - all the old haunts.
Had something to post today.  Rode in from Steve's house to join the Alamo Heights to Alamodome sprint.
Lou was on his stunning Charrel rando



We made the obligatory coffee stop
Only they changed our favorite mad penny-farthing rider window-dressing graphic
But I loved the reflection this beautiful last cool morning of the Spring made on the window
My '74 International



Stevo rode his custom World Sport with SRAM 2-speed auto hub and dyno lights



Instead of heading west to our usual classy uptown ride on Howard, Mandalay, Montview and Honeysuckle,
we followed Lou back to his house (not that Lou's house isn't classy).
As well as bike buddy, Lou is our coast flats kayak fishing buddy, and he has a new project we wanted to check the progress.
A wooden kayak






From Lou's, we basically back-tracked our ride in, even though that meant 3 blocks on busy late-morning Blanco. 
Still had time for a West Coast IPA and winning round of 9-ball back at Steve's


----------



## fat tire trader (May 10, 2020)

Happy Mother's Day! I rode over my mother's and grandmother's favorite mountain today, Tamalpais, on my 1983 Cunningham INDIAN.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 10, 2020)

Morning hill climb up a fresh trail.and look,someone made us a spot to take a break


----------



## Balloonoob (May 11, 2020)

34 Colson. Tightened the rack with a bottle opener.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 11, 2020)

Spent a couple hours on my Harvard Deluxe thinking about how lucky I am to have such a great Mom.  








I spent many years celebrating Mothers Day in the garden with her getting things off to a good start for the summer. I moved her to the west side of the state a couple years ago so now my Brother gets to do that.    I am very fortunate to have amazing women that have raised me to be the man I am today. Mom, Grandma & Step-Mom are people I admire most.

Then stopped at Scrumptious for a hand crafted ice cream on the way home. Coffee Brownie on a waffle cone. Mmmmm. Delicious!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 11, 2020)

ice cream - next best thing to West Coast IPA


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 11, 2020)

sorry guys, something went wild on computer - posted twice, so I edited the second
here, will add another photo of that pretty Charrel


----------



## jacob9795 (May 11, 2020)

I got my boy to ride this little Monark. It takes some effort to get the heavy bomber going


----------



## tripple3 (May 11, 2020)

1935 Huffman, with a Person's Marathon original saddle, 100+ miles back-and-forth Huntington Beach, Sunset Beach, and 1 Newport Beach loop.



















Woody's avocado tuna-melt and french-fries after 86 miles tastes awesome.
This small rear-view mirror is a BIG favorite accessory of mine.
I ate a Mint ITS-IT when I got home.
Awesome day riding an old heavy beach cruiser.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 12, 2020)

great selection of backdrops just above


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 12, 2020)

Today I rode my Silver King custom:


----------



## Cooper S. (May 12, 2020)

I rode my early mead ranger to a round barn built in the 1890s today


----------



## Sven (May 12, 2020)

Finally, got the "stationwagon" squared away with a new tire I had laying around . I have found that the Duro tires do seat on late 70s (1979), 27 inch rims, just not S-6s. I cleaned, lubed and adjusted the Positron II rear derailleur .






Home again. Home again



Great ride.
P.S. @tripple3 , That Avocado Tuna Melt sounds delish. Great job on the 100 + miler.
@bulldog1935 , Glad to see ya back.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 12, 2020)

Evening neighborhood ride on my '57 Deluxe Hornet. Very windy out there today. So kept it short. Trees are blooming and things  greening up.  A beautiful day for a ride.  Stay healthy and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Just Jeff (May 12, 2020)

Made a couple changes to my Leader, and had to go for a ride after work today. About 10 miles this round before dinner.


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2020)

05/12/2020 1936 Electric for 112 miles.
To-and-from home to the SA river mouth, 5 round-trips to the water-tower in Sunset Beach.













Just over 50 miles in, Cassidy shakes up a fresh-squeezed strawberry lemon-aid.
I rode on; pulled over for a pic as they opened up the grass area at the cliffs.













Fourth trip there, I didn't stop, action-shot.








Back-and-forth 10 times across this bridge....






Truly amazing day!


----------



## gkeep (May 12, 2020)

Did an 8 mile loop on the Pierce today. Ran into this guy, don't let him knock your block off!


----------



## Balloonoob (May 13, 2020)

Cruised to St. Vrain creek again tonight.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 13, 2020)

Early morning ride on my '64 American. A bit chilly, but a good ride. Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Allrounderco (May 13, 2020)

1978 Raleigh DL22


----------



## Sven (May 13, 2020)

I took my '59 Higgins Flightliner  on the TNT for  12 mile ride. Some of the floral beauties at the Church of the Immaculate Conspection.





I thought this was interesting.  A family medical facility  with Guns and Ammo available



The new Sheriff's office


Some random shots..







GRT (Great Ride Today)


----------



## tripple3 (May 13, 2020)

Back-and-forth to the beach, three trips to the water-tower is 72 miles, on 1938 Rustjunkie Tiki Twin-bar.
I wanted 3 century+ rides consecutively, but I needed to get home earlier than it takes me.
Some other time.
Absolutely gorgeous day.
I saw surfers get over-head barrels and make it out; looked like Pipeline.
PICS.









Above is a Gary Littlejohn BMX turned into a surf-bike. @birdzgarage :eek:






Up-and-back and the tide is still dropping.






Super-fun flying the coast again today.


----------



## Bill in Bama (May 13, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Back-and-forth to the beach, three trips to the water-tower is 72 miles, on 1938 Rustjunkie Tiki Twin-bar.
> I wanted 3 century+ rides consecutively, but I needed to get home earlier than it takes me.
> Some other time.
> Absolutely gorgeous day.
> ...



sweet ride! Ive heard that water tower is a rental!  I wonder where to start to get details?


----------



## SKPC (May 13, 2020)

*Ker-Clank!   * Manufactured in 1952  by the Monark Silver King Inc. Chicago,  and modified years later.  One of my 1st ever bike finds.(1977?)   K-C is the sound it makes going through bumps(chain/chainguard, fenders, springer in succession and sometimes the bell when the springer bottoms out).. If the road surface is rough or when standing up on it, it makes noise and you can hear it coming.


----------



## Sven (May 14, 2020)

I took "Yellow Fever" out for an early morning 12 mile ride. Get that blood flowing,  heart going and all that jazz.





The crews did a great job patching up the root invasions  on the trail.




Now it's time to head back and work around the house. 
GRT.


----------



## danfitz1 (May 14, 2020)

Whizzed around town for about 2 hours today. Retirement is rough!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 14, 2020)

Short neighborhood ride on my '61 Panther 3. A beautiful day for a ride.Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (May 14, 2020)

Another gorgeous day in Huntington and Sunset Beach; riding Elgin Curvey Cruiser back-and-forth from the river-trail to the water-tower 3X = 72 miles.
I was the 1st rider there, so I opened the gate; let's ride!




















Bob from HB out enjoying the day @sprocket  (above pic)


----------



## the tinker (May 14, 2020)

Rained all morning and cloudy most of the afternoon. The sun is finally out, so took a ride  on the Shelby. More rain coming in.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 14, 2020)

Quick ride out to my local spot-Quarry Lakes Regional Recreation Area...1938 Sun Racer.

Brookvale trail...




Lago Los Osos...




Horseshoe lake...




Horseshoe lake...




Rainbow lake...




Great day for a ride!!


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 14, 2020)

Zoomin...


----------



## SKPC (May 14, 2020)

Late 28 on the American-made by Snyder steel Hawthorne Flyer.  Early 30's frame?  Glad I got out for an hour or so. Quiet bike compared to the monark.


----------



## Sven (May 15, 2020)

I rode "Copperhead"  around Piney Point, crossed the bridge on to Saint George's Island and to the tip of.



Piney Point Lighthouse  and lighthouse keepers quarters. 




Heres a ship delivering petroleum to the Piney Point  tank farm via long piping




Over the bridge and into St George's Island 






Great Ride.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 15, 2020)

Hard to beat a coppertone Schwinn! Man that bike is clean!


----------



## tripple3 (May 15, 2020)

1940 WF HD 42 miles.
Good news: Newport Beach boardwalk is open; Huntington Beach parking lots are open.
Everyone is happy! Happy Friday!













Quick visit with both Moms today; everyone is well.


----------



## Sven (May 15, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Hard to beat a coppertone Schwinn! Man that bike is clean!



Thanks


----------



## lgrinnings (May 15, 2020)

Threw this together from parts... geared nice and high for easy pedaling. I won’t be breaking any speed records with this bad boy. Maybe I’ll call it, “Blue by me”


----------



## tripple3 (May 15, 2020)

I pulled the 1937 Syracuse, Westfield 60th Anniversary bike out of the house to run some errands; bank and REDBOX.
I ended up at the park for a couple pics.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 15, 2020)

51(50) Schwinn


----------



## SKPC (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Sven (May 15, 2020)

The wife and I went for a ride around the neighborhood.  Neither of these are classic nor antique . Just "trade named " Chinese  bicycles.  But what ever it takes to get my wife on the road. She'd rather walk
..to me walking around the neighborhood  gets boring.





This is from earlier after changing her seat, and making some adjustments. 


Hopefully one day, she'll  ride the trails.
Anyway ...Good Ride. Be Safe


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 15, 2020)

Took a 20 mile ride out to lake Elizabeth to meet a friend for a happy hour beverage and snacks... then did 20 more out to the Bay...

First stop...






Masonic Home in Union City...




Then up Niles Canyon...

New sign...good to know!




Alameda Creek...





RR crossing over Niles...




Art in the park...




Lake Elizabeth...




S.F. Bay...



40.25 mi, time 4:31:03, 8.9 mi/hr., max speed 24.8 mi/hr...


Great day for a ride!!


----------



## Sven (May 16, 2020)

Another ride that is  not on a oldie. I took my brother in laws Diamondback out for a 22 miler on the TNT.



Dont know if I should be cautious today  as this black  cat walked right in front of me, then walked with me a bit.




A little further down the line awaits another trail guard


At the park 





At the other end


Great ride. Stsy safe


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 16, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> 51(50) Schwinn
> View attachment 1194984
> 
> View attachment 1194985View attachment 1194986View attachment 1194987View attachment 1194988






Well, that didn't take long.   Did you make the right decision?


----------



## Allrounderco (May 16, 2020)

My ever-evolving ‘55 ‘Vette. This is the fourth set of bars I’ve had on here. I’m not sure how much I like the look, but they sure are comfy!


----------



## dnc1 (May 16, 2020)

Some fantastic riding going on in every post on here, great to see it!
Out on the '07 'Cycles Morot' this afternoon.
Nice day, nice 16 miles.
Near Aston Upthorpe.....




Blewburton Hill in the background.....




Coming out of the "de rigueur" gravel section.....




Keep safe, stay well and keep riding!


----------



## Princeton (May 16, 2020)

Rode this bike quite a bit this week , then put it in my van and took it to be shipped to the new owner in Southern California....I’m already missing it a bit...


----------



## Hammerhead (May 16, 2020)

Rode the Northern Rail Trail on my '56 Jaguar. A bit of a headwind on the way out. Nice riding back. A beautiful day for a ride.Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (May 16, 2020)

Well, I wanted to ride this




But this won't let me.


----------



## tripple3 (May 16, 2020)

1934 AIRFLYTE, Huffman aircrafted bicycle, 44 miles at the beaches of Orange Co.







I met Tim this morning.
Rides this 30 mile loop every day since 1998; helped him quit smoking.



There are quite a lot of bike enthusiasts out today, enjoying the ride.
16,000 replies to this thread is quite cool.
There's a Lot more riding than posting, is even cooler still.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 16, 2020)

A little out of character for me to be riding something as light as a New World-but have to admit-could get use to the lighter ride!  Got this up on wheels today and rideable. 







1940 Schwinn built New World sold thru Chicago Cycle Supply and badged as 'Lincoln'.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 16, 2020)

Took the kid to get ice cream. Then rolled to the lake.


----------



## Digablekid (May 16, 2020)

I rode my '74 Stingray today.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 17, 2020)

While trying to decide which bike to ride last night after servicing the front hub of my Flying Ace I noticed a big dust ball in the corner of my living room. Grabbed the dust rag and went at it only to discover it was actually my Kustom Kruiser Roadster.  Finished knocking the dust off, topped off the tires and went cruising for a couple hours.




And of course stopped at Scrumptious for a Strawberry Cheesecake waffle cone to begin the recovery process for todays ride! 




It sure was a beautiful night for an evening.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 17, 2020)

Happy Sunday Cabers


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2020)

Sven said:


> I rode "Copperhead"  around Piney Point, crossed the bridge on to Saint George's Island and to the tip of.
> View attachment 1194709
> Piney Point Lighthouse  and lighthouse keepers quarters. View attachment 1194710View attachment 1194711
> Heres a ship delivering petroleum to the Piney Point  tank farm via long pipingView attachment 1194712View attachment 1194713
> ...



Great job Sven, great bike, great photos


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2020)

Setting up this morning at BikeWorld in Alamo Heights, began with a little spook - front wheel rock from loose cones.  Cranked down on my quick release, and that seemed to be enough.
Tad smoked me this morning - when  we turned into Breckenridge Park, I didn't even try keeping up.  Caught him again and passed him on Broadway when he caught up with the clump group that took off early - as Lou and I passed them, called out "kamikazes on your left"
but turning onto the Chavez stretch, had to let Tad go.
I was on my Moser, and Lou on his Tomassini, here at coffee.



There was this freaking grackle



that wanted my blueberry scone



and just wouldn't take no for an answer, dragging off the empty bag



but he was fun to photograph.
Met and flirted with a woman named Ruth, who showed us photos of her Schwinn 10-sp from college that Bike World recently refurbished.
Invited her to join the group next week - may have to let Lou beat me to the dome next week.
And my front wheel rock was nil every time I checked at stops through the end of the ride - will get it off the bike and adjust cones this afternoon.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 17, 2020)

The rain is gone,  the ride was on.






Now I get to mow.


----------



## dnc1 (May 17, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> While trying to decide which bike to ride last night after servicing the front hub of my Flying Ace I noticed a big dust ball in the corner of my living room. Grabbed the dust rag and went at it only to discover it was actually my Kustom Kruiser Roadster.  Finished knocking the dust off, topped off the tires and went cruising for a couple hours.
> View attachment 1195777
> 
> And of course stopped at Scrumptious for a Strawberry Cheesecake waffle cone to begin the recovery process for todays ride!
> ...



Man, you really need monkey arms to ride that crazy cruiser @Mr. Monkeyarms. 
Looks about 10 feet long!
Fine machine for maintaining a social distance lol.


----------



## Sven (May 17, 2020)

Yep, the storms are a coming. I guess the mega death storm @piercer_99 had experienced  is heading this way. Supposed to rain all next week , starting tonight.
    I rode my '55 around Saint Clements.



The pier is opened again...and the fishing are ejoying it.



The old restraunt and tavern


This looks like a pterodactyl to me.


The waters are choppy today.


Great Ride


----------



## piercer_99 (May 17, 2020)

Sven said:


> Yep, the storms are a coming. I guess the mega death storm @piercer_99 had experienced  is heading this way. Supposed to rain all next week , starting tonight.
> I rode my '55 around Saint Clements.
> View attachment 1196051
> The pier is opened again...and the fishing are ejoying it.
> ...



we only got 4" of rain yesterday.


----------



## tripple3 (May 17, 2020)

1935 Huffman aircrafted bicycle, Velvet deLuxe, 50 miles along the Pacific coast bike paths.


----------



## Just Jeff (May 17, 2020)

Finally had time to hit the riverbed trail today on the ‘45 RoadMaster. Along with my buddy on his ‘46 Dx


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> we only got 4" of rain yesterday.



Between Wed and Saturday, we got 20" in about 8 hours total downfall, but this is Texas.  
Decades ago, was sitting in my Austin office when we got 7" in one hour - midnight dark at noon.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 17, 2020)

Great day for a ride with some other bike enthusiasts. It was a Shelby day with a beautiful matching pair (one blue one red) of reverse paint rides. Ran across a lady with a green Diamond back who was well appreciated by the group.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 18, 2020)

Beautiful day for a ride yesterday with some OBC members. It was Shelby Sunday but I rode my '39 Firestone Flying Ace since my friend Tony that sold me the bike hadn't seen it in person since being built.



He lost his mind when he saw it as the "cover bike" on the Old Bikes Club facebook page a while ago & was trying to find the owner to buy it. It looked like this when he sold it to me.




There was also a pop up swap in a guys storage unit that was along the way. We all packed into the elevator to see what he had that we need......




Unfortunately, he didn't have anything I needed but a couple guys scored some goodies!  

Rode some more......
















An awesome day of vintage bicycling fun!!
Then got my hands on a bike I've wanted for a long time............




No where near the condition I hoped to find but couldn't beat the price!!! Is also at a welding shop & my man Bumpy is going to firm up the platform someone that had no business welding to the head tube. (Just because you can doesn't necessarily mean you should!!!) They also welded goofy, home made rear dropouts(apparently without a plan) so they could put a disc brake on it......
Whatevs. Should get it next weekend with the platform secure and will build from there. Now I need to get rid of a BUNCH of bikes so I can get the dog(this will be his/her bike)that got me into old bikes to begin with!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 18, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Man, you really need monkey arms to ride that crazy cruiser @Mr. Monkeyarms.
> Looks about 10 feet long!
> Fine machine for maintaining a social distance lol.





You are pretty close! Think it's about 9' long. Actually a fun bike to ride. You are basically in a recumbent position and can really put the power down! Great for a modern size adult. People less than 5' tall need not apply. This one is about ready for an overhaul. I want to make it look like it's 60-70 years old when it gets ripped apart.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 18, 2020)

Monday funday at work.

The 51 Schwinn is a bit heavier up the levels of the parking garage,  I think it weighs more than the Pierce Racer does.

All in all, it climbs well and not bad on the downhill side. 











Time to go back in the truck so I can 'work'.


----------



## tripple3 (May 18, 2020)

The forecast gave low percentage for rain, so I pulled the '38 Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar from the quiver for a ride.





16 miles in, we're pretty wet, so I got a banana and a donut at our favorite spot.




It let up enough to fly 15 miles to the water-tower, turn and head back into it.
I had a blast.


----------



## tripple3 (May 18, 2020)




----------



## dnc1 (May 18, 2020)

Seems like it's raining everywhere over there.
Out on the Ciclos Minaco on Sunday evening.
Another beautiful day in South Oxfordshire,  no rain for a while now, and none forecast.....




Keep riding,  stay safe.


----------



## Ernbar (May 18, 2020)

A member here has  a yellow Varsity named “Yellow Fever.” My Continental “Blondie” could be her cousin.












I waited for the heat to go down and went out for my 11 mile ride this early evening.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 19, 2020)

Morning ride on my '61 Corvette. Moonrise and Sunrise this morning. An absolutely beautiful day for a ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (May 19, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Beautiful day for a ride yesterday with some OBC members. It was Shelby Sunday but I rode my '39 Firestone Flying Ace since my friend Tony that sold me the bike hadn't seen it in person since being built.View attachment 1196539
> 
> He lost his mind when he saw it as the "cover bike" on the Old Bikes Club facebook page a while ago & was trying to find the owner to buy it. It looked like this when he sold it to me.




That is the craziest mural have ever seen. That takes street art to a whole new level.


----------



## Sven (May 19, 2020)

Got In about 20 miles on the Three Notch Trail this morning on " Yellow Fever "






The sun was out for a while.  But ducked in behind the clouds. 



I did help a damsel on distress with her brakes. Very pretty young woman. Would have taken a picture,  but that would be kinda creepy. Anyway ....great ride!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 19, 2020)

Sven said:


> That is the craziest mural have ever seen. That takes street art to a whole new level.





I know, right?!?  There was stuff like this all over the RiNo arts district in Denver. Could have spent all day stopping for pics in front of incredible art like that.


----------



## tripple3 (May 19, 2020)

Morning light ride, 42 miles on Elgin Curvey Cruiser.
I saw the waning crescent moon up early today too. @Hammerhead 








A beautiful blustery day.


----------



## Allrounderco (May 19, 2020)

My grocery getter, considered vintage by some. That’s a Wald 597 basket on a cheapo Sunlite canti rack.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 20, 2020)

Early morning ride. '61 Panther 3 nice cool temp. A beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## oldfart36 (May 20, 2020)

Maiden voyage for the old board track style Elgin. Chained and Pedalled. While this style isn't very comfortable for us old guys, rides good!


----------



## Allrounderco (May 20, 2020)

oldfart36 said:


> Maiden voyage for the old board track style Elgin. Chained and Pedalled. While this style isn't very comfortable for us old guys, rides good!
> 
> View attachment 1197650
> 
> View attachment 1197651



That’s fantastic!


----------



## tripple3 (May 20, 2020)

1940 Western Flyer HD, WWII Service Bike, Suns' Light For All carrier bag, 62 miles along the coast, HB, NPB, and Sunset 2X.
Absolutely Gorgeous day for a ride.













46 miles in, time for Woody's breakfast special, to-go, on the sand. No complaints here.
Back to the river-trail in HB, I chatted with the new Colnago rider. He prefers a steel frame. Me too!:eek:
Beautiful bike!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 20, 2020)

That is a beautiful bike! Pretty sweet Colnago too.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (May 20, 2020)

Three of us Vintage Bike Guys had a short-notice rendezvous on the Swamp Rabbit Trail in Travelers Rest, SC on Friday May 15th.
@Roger honeycutt came down from the Western NC Mtns, above Asheville with his Custom Schwinn 8spd Alfine and Disc Brakes ...
Mark Allard came down from Hendersonville, NC with his Western Flyer Super Custom 3spd Nexus ...
And I came up from Duluth, GA with my '53 Shelby Airflo Custom Nexus 3spd equipped ...
We had a great time on our Cruise, and found this old Sinclair Station for a great Photo - Op !! Enjoy! ... Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## nick tures (May 20, 2020)

nice afternoon ride on the spitfire


----------



## fattyre (May 20, 2020)




----------



## dnc1 (May 20, 2020)

Out on the Romani pista special on a warm Wednesday evening.
Steel-age beauty with an iron-age hill fort as a backdrop......




Keep safe, keep riding!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 21, 2020)

Pick my '56 Jaguar to ride this morning. A beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Allrounderco (May 21, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Pick my '56 Jaguar to ride this morning. A beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1198305
> View attachment 1198306
> ...



I never tire of seeing this bike. 
Is ‘56 a mk1 or mk2?


----------



## Hammerhead (May 21, 2020)

Thank you @Blackbomber no other markings than Schwinn Jaguar on the guard. It's a very nice riding bike also. Stay healthy and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2020)

1935 Huffman, Velvet deLuxe morning light ride, 44 miles O.C. beaches.
This bike has a rhythm, loves to fly....









Something extra to look forward to; my regular high Voltage transmission line pathway home.:eek:


----------



## Sven (May 21, 2020)

Dang ,that is one huge basket @Blackbomber , you could probably get 3 more six packs of Upside Dawn Golden Ale in there.  A pony keg might even  fit. very cool.
Anyway....
I took out my '79 "stationwagon" Schwinn  Suburban  this morning to go to pick up some groceries.
Stopped to look at all the flags flapping in the heavy breeze at the Veterans home.



The Amish have cut back their operations  at the market to the weekends. Sucks a big one.


The Amish sure are trusting people to leave flower plants unsecured until they return. 


At the supermarket. 


Got my groceries  consisting of green tea and limes


It will be nice when Bert's opens back up.


Great ride


----------



## piercer_99 (May 21, 2020)

Brought the 51 Schwinn to work again,  there's a bike rack in the bottom of the parking garage,  hadn't used one of those since high school.

Rode around the campus and throughout the parking garage,  trying to get used to the small tires and heavy bike.


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2020)

Sweetie and I took out the Schwinn tandem for a ride.
We rode to the beach a lil', laid on the sand awhile, then rode home, 12 miles total.
We're getting better at it; definitely the most challenging bike for me to ride.


----------



## GUSMC (May 21, 2020)

Very first outing on recent purchase of 1952 Schwinn after a bit of coaster hub cleaning and re-greasing (now I can actually stop). This kind of machine is a very rare sight in this part of the world. Above, Glasgow Green. Below, Barrowlands Ballroom...

 
and the deserted Merchant City...


----------



## fattyre (May 21, 2020)

Lefty’s


----------



## John G04 (May 21, 2020)

Went for a 20 mile ride on the 38 henderson. Great weather and the trails were packed, probably saw about 50 people on a trail that usually has about 10! Stay safe everyone and keep riding


----------



## Balloonoob (May 21, 2020)

Cruised around town on the 34 Colson today. Felt good to put some miles in and climb a hill. They're still working on parts of the creek bike path that got tore up bad from the 2013 flood. Oh yeah - i went to a bike shop to get a coaster brake strap and saw these on the wall. Kinda diggin' the kids bike.


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> That is a beautiful bike! Pretty sweet Colnago too.



Thank you Eric. @Mr. Monkeyarms 
I have a _few_ bikes that I stare at, ride often, and think, *"This is the only Bike I need...."*


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 22, 2020)

Well, you have built some fine machines to ride & admire. If you're like me, I love to stare at them and admire the designs and think of all the good times I have riding them around. Keep up the good work!


----------



## piercer_99 (May 22, 2020)

Short day at work, stopped by a friend's house and picked up a little something for the 51.
Quick ride, now for some mowing before it rains.


----------



## lgrinnings (May 22, 2020)

Did a quick 5.5 miles this morning on the newly assembled CWC Pilot. Gorgeous day.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 22, 2020)

Mowing is done, another ride and I am done for a bit.

86f with 70% humidity = night rides in my near future. 

1951 Schwinn


----------



## Sven (May 22, 2020)

I took my "Klunker '63" out for a ride around the quad trails.


A warm ,humid ,muddy and wet experience. 



I had to stop to remove a few trail blocks

.
About 40 minutes later out the other side



Now, I gotta go the a shower as I know  that I  came in contact with a tree with  poison ivy growing up it.
Good Ride


----------



## dnc1 (May 22, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> Mowing is done, another ride and I am done for a bit.
> 
> 86f with 70% humidity = night rides in my near future.
> 
> ...





Sven said:


> I took my "Klunker '63" out for a ride around the quad trails.View attachment 1199081
> A warm ,humid ,muddy and wet experience. View attachment 1199083View attachment 1199084I had to stop to remove a few trail blocksView attachment 1199085.
> About 40 minutes later out the other side
> View attachment 1199086
> ...



I love both of your bikes, look like a lot of fun!

Out on the 'Rochester' this evening: fast ride, fixed gear, around 12 miles.
Pictured in North Moreton.....




Beautiful evening again, keep riding.


----------



## tripple3 (May 22, 2020)

Fabulous Friday for free!
1937 Syracuse, later start than usual, epic ride.









This is "Dad's Bike".
Shur Spin #333/500, Birthday present from @Joe Buffardi .
Yoder "NIB" Dual-tone Goose Horn, Christmas present from Sweetie.
Person's amber reflector, CABE score.
USA themed, cast brass dual-tone bell, CC swap-meet score from Marty @cyclingday 
Westfield, 20" tall frame, 60th Anniversary Syracuse, longest-inside-house bike of mine, from Dave @old hotrod in March, 2014


----------



## old hotrod (May 22, 2020)

If a bike could grin, this is the one to do it...keep it up Mark...@tripple3

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKBike (May 22, 2020)

I took out a bike I knew would do ok in the mud.  Last weekend this entire land mass I rode on was under water with recent flooding.


----------



## SillySilv (May 22, 2020)

You people have really cool bikes!  I go everywhere on my good old Dutch granny bike. I couldn't do without it, simple and swift. But it's about time I say goodbye to it. It needs more work now then it is worth. Here's an old picture of it in its better days.


----------



## SKPC (May 22, 2020)

Back in the mountains!  Love the ocean but home is here.   Out and about in the hood on the 1937 Snyder Hawthorne.


----------



## Just Jeff (May 22, 2020)

Dug out the Meteor today to add the last part to it. Finally found a painted tank that matched. So I went for a short ride before going home from work today.


----------



## leo healy (May 22, 2020)

Hi Lads
 Hope everyone is keeping well and safe , Been taking advantage of the last few weeks to get at the bikes out for oiling and tyre pumping and getting things back in shape. this is the last bike to give a run out for the last few days, my 1939 presto othello .


----------



## tech549 (May 23, 2020)

took a ride this morning on the silver king, to where my kids went to high school,lots of good memories!my son his senior year!


----------



## Sven (May 23, 2020)

I hope everyone has a great and safe Memorial Day weekend.
It great to see CABErs posting from all over the globe.
On a very cloudy  morning,  I rode my '55 Vette on the north end of the Three Notch.



After a while the sun broke through.



A little shadow action.



A little reflection action


At the Veterans home



Great Ride


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 23, 2020)

.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 23, 2020)

Took a leisurely cruise after work last night with some good ol' rock & roll to soothe my soul on my Flying Ace.



Stopped by the building that was on fire next to an electrical substation a couple weeks ago while out on a ride. You can pretty much see though to the back. I expect it will all need to come down.






An old picture from downtown in the early 1900's. Beautiful night for a ride!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 23, 2020)

Took the 47 schwinn klunker up in the hills this morning


----------



## Ernbar (May 23, 2020)

Right now at 5pm the weather app says 91 but feels like 97. It actually feels like in the triple digits! So I did my ride earlier when it was 84 but still hot. Doubled up on liquids and did 12 miles on Blondie my 1973 Continental.


----------



## COB (May 23, 2020)

I had a lot of stuff that I needed to do today. I decided not to do any of it and played with bicycles instead.


----------



## tripple3 (May 23, 2020)

A super day out riding Elgin curvey cruiser, up and down the coast a couple times.
A lot of people out riding at the beach today.

















Marty @cyclingday and I rode to Sunset Beach for Woody's tuna-melt; we got to sit inside and eat; What A Treat!
Another wonder-filled ride along the left coast.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 23, 2020)

Summer is kicking on the door, low 90's and 80% humidity.   So I decided to go for back to back rides.

1929 Westfield and ca. 1920 Pierce Amateur Sprint Racer.  Westy is coming out of the rotation for a bit, going to get the fork straightened up,  I finally noticed that it is kicked back a few degrees.


----------



## cyclingday (May 23, 2020)

Yeah!
Check this out, guys.
We were the first to use the dinning room at Woody’s in almost three months.
Another family came in, and we all raised our drinks in a toast to the tireless staff that kept the place going through the great pandemic of 2020.
The Albacore Melt with Avocado is absolutely delicious!
The bikini clad scenery, on the ride there and back wasn’t bad either.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 23, 2020)

Rode my '61 Corvette around downtown Laconia and on the WOW trail this evening. There is a Flag display at Veterans Square, also stopped at Monument park. Then sunset on Opechee bay. A beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## sccruiser (May 23, 2020)

Aired up the Stingrays and got in a cliff cruise.


----------



## Sven (May 24, 2020)

Well, no "Sunday Sunrise " picture today, again.Serious cloud cover.
I'm back in downtown Leonardtown on my '59 Higgins Flightliner to ride around  and get the family some bagels



This will be Slice House's new building in about a month.


But for now, its here. I got a parmesan black pepper for myself. A whole wheat and plain with strawberry cream cheese for my son and wife.


A few shots around town







Great Ride even with the lack of sunshine


----------



## jimbo53 (May 24, 2020)

Really enjoyed the ride Shawn Sweeny put on yesterday in North Augusta SC! Perfect weather and lots of old bike friends. I was riding my all original (except wheels) 1932 Rollfast that originally had 28" wooden steel clad wheels. Upgraded them to 700c wheels with a 3 speed Nexus internal hub. My creaky old knees thanked me!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 24, 2020)

1941 Schwinn New World-Chicago Cycle Supply-Lincoln badged. detail clean up-changed a few parts-took for a ride.


----------



## Obop (May 24, 2020)

I have been stuck out of the country for work since February due to Covid.  Made it back Friday and took the bikes out for a ride with my girls yesterday.  Ruston, Washington.  We just did a couple miles as my little one was not feeling it.  She was more interested in eating some Fish and Chips!  I rode my 1949 Schwinn B6 and my wife rode her not Cabe friendly bike.  She likes having several gears to shift through and likes towing the trailer around for an extra workout.  I’ll have to build her a proper Cabe friendly bike one of these days.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 24, 2020)

Im blessed with a park system that takes me all the way to town for a little snack. Get to see deer and all kinds of animals and beautiful vegetation. 
Every one Enjoy the Ride and Play it Safe


----------



## crazyhawk (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 24, 2020)

Seat wasn’t as bad as I thought ! I needed to finally take it for a ride. I need to get this toolbox Seat redone for sure....


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2020)

Another very nice day for a ride at the beach; 1940 Western Flyer HD.





Bob shook me up a great blueberry-lemonade, he's been doin' it for over 20 years now.
Being at the beach is a gift, along with countless other gifts; ride it.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 24, 2020)

My first ride with a bicycle with long pull bars.


----------



## BFGforme (May 24, 2020)

Took out the Henderson for a shake down ride and ride's killer and doesn't make a sound! Was a good 8 miles ride around the very crowded beach! Bars still aren't open so had to settle for a shaved ice at my buddies stand by the pier in oside! Boy were the birds out today if you know what I mean! Can't wait to put the early ND 2spd on it 











I scored yesterday!


----------



## Just Jeff (May 24, 2020)

About 12ish miles today. My ‘39 Dx and my buddy’s ‘46 Dx on the riverbed trail today. Nice day to be out riding


----------



## Bike Guy (May 24, 2020)

Whizzer 1947 engine, 1953 Schinn Admiral 
A work in progress. 







Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (May 24, 2020)

Another ride down the tracks before putting this 80 Deluxe in the for sale section, this seems like a regular thing lately but got to make some room to finish other projects!


----------



## SKPC (May 24, 2020)

Tried an old Vetta sl saddle from the 90's on the late 30's Wards Hawthorne today. It needs a long-spring from the era I think.


----------



## Ernbar (May 24, 2020)

Today the 74 LeTour got 11 miles added on a nice comfortable ride. Yesterday was hot and muggy but today it was overcast, breeze and comfy to ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 24, 2020)

Pierce Motorbike


----------



## tanksalot (May 24, 2020)

1941 Crescent Westfield bike.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 24, 2020)

Evening ride on the Winnipesaukee River Trail. Then around downtown for sunset. Took out my '48 Western Flyer. A beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (May 24, 2020)

Got the 38 excelsior bc117 out for a short ride tonight. It got its original chain guard back on today among several other things that needed some love taken care of


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 24, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (May 25, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> My first ride with a bicycle with long pull bars.






 This is one fine moto NMB!   Best part is the dangerous nature of those bars.. @hoofhearted


----------



## MarkKBike (May 25, 2020)

I just received a instant message from a guy I sold a bike to over two years ago.  (Its not a bike I rode today, but one I used to take out and posted here before.) We used to work together.

Its good to see a old ride still being used all these years later. I blacked out his face because I'm not sure he would be wanting me to post him.

I remember at the time of purchase, he asked for a test ride, and I said "Lets go". We went for a short 20 minute ride together, and I told him he could pick either of the two bikes we took out. He ended riding them both and picked the one in the photo.


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2020)

Happy Memorial Day!
1936 Electric to Sunset Beach and back.


----------



## bikeyard (May 25, 2020)

Finally put tires and tubes on the Raleigh. Pretty nice riding bike actually


----------



## Sven (May 25, 2020)

I took my '55 out for a spin around Avenue, then back up to the TNT.












Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 25, 2020)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1200747
> This is one fine moto NMB!   Best part is the dangerous nature of those bars.. @hoofhearted



Thanks Peter, yes, it is a fun ride but the bars are a bit tricky!  Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2020)

I rode this 1954 WASP
I got it from the "Local Schwinn Collector" friend of mine, Marty @cyclingday 
WOW! All completely original, untouched, and it's Opal Green.
I'm loving it more and more already.
Thank you again Marty!


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 25, 2020)

After riding a Schwinn yesterday- I had to cleanse the soul- back on an Iver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernbar (May 25, 2020)

I think this was a different ride than usually posted here on this thread. It’s been raining the entire day and looks like rain for several days so I mounted my 74 Le Tour on a stationary bike stand that I picked up locally for $20. I know that my 11 mile ride takes about an hour so got  on this contraption for 60 minutes and man what a workout, no down hills or other coasting just solid peddling for an hour working the gears.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 25, 2020)

This old Phantom rides so nice it will probably be my only rider this summer


----------



## piercer_99 (May 25, 2020)

After 20 hours,  the rain finally stopped. 

1951 Schwinn.  The sun even came back.


----------



## saladshooter (May 25, 2020)

Finally stopped staring at it and serviced so I could ride. First ride on the 38 RMS.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 25, 2020)

'56 Jaguar out for a neighborhood sunset ride. A beautiful day for a ride.Stay healthy and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2020)

First time the lil lady and I have been out for a while. Short ride to Old Town to pick up some Cuban papa rellena and Argentinean empanadas that sure hit the spot.


----------



## Sven (May 26, 2020)

I took "Copperhead" out on the TNT  this foggy morning. 


I've never seen it this foggy here before 








 
After an hour or so the fog did start to burn off



Great ride


----------



## nick tures (May 26, 2020)

hope everyone had a good weekend !    nice ride on the bicentennial


----------



## tripple3 (May 26, 2020)

I left at sun-rise on rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar for the beach.
North first, to the water tower; turned around, and headed south for Newports' "Wedge".











On my way back, I noticed outside seating at Charlies Chili, so I splurged and got the "Deluxe" chili-cheese omelette with avocado. YUMMMY!
42 mile loop.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 26, 2020)

Afternoon ride on the Northern Rail Trail from Andover to Danbury.  A beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy and have fun. 



Keniston covered bridge



Potter Place train station



A Caboose at the train station



An old farm house



Eagle pond



Heading back through some granite ledges.
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (May 26, 2020)




----------



## piercer_99 (May 26, 2020)

Worked on 2 bikes, rode 3.
20 Pierce Amateur Sprint Racer
51 Schwinn
27 Hawthorne Trail Blazer

(edit, 20 hours later, looking at the photo of the Pierce and wondering why the heck I have it leaning on my brides car.  not a smart idea at all. old bikes don't need to lean on 46k vehicles.)


----------



## mrg (May 27, 2020)

Took this 55 Phantom for a last ride before it goes down the road!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 27, 2020)

Took the 80 cruiser 5 out this morning for a last ride before it gets prepped for shipping to its new home.great bike,I'm sure the new owner will dig it.


----------



## fattyre (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Sven (May 27, 2020)

Another foggy morning in southern Maryland. I rode my '72  on the Three Notch.










I guess this rock serves as a reminder 



Great morning ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 27, 2020)

Got home from work, adjusted the crank on the 27 Hawthorne.  Also, after 8 days of waiting,  a set of triple trap pedals for the 51 Schwinn arrived.  Mind you, these aren't the ones I originally ordered,  no, those were lost in transit and all they had left was blue.   I wish I had them on the bike last night,  wet pedal, foot slipage and somehow strained my meniscus in my right knee.  Just found out riding isn't really conducive to healing quickly.

No pain, no gain.









Oh, it's hot and humid again also. 

5 hours after I put this post up, got a delivery.

The original set of pedals I ordered. smh.


----------



## hm. (May 27, 2020)

With everything going on Ive had some extra time for playing with VWs but no bike rides.So yesterday I grabbed my number one and pedaled out my driveway..



Down the hill to Greenway trail, rode it about 4 miles to the end.



Ok from here thought maybe I should ride up to Beverly Blvd and jump on the San Gabriel Bike Path. Take a ride down to the Bellflower Skate park see whats going on...



LOL its full of dirt!



From here I continued riding south to Cerritos





Stopped at the park to check out the map............



Still going, I made it to the split in the riverbed. Ive seen it posted here in this thread. This is my first time getting this far.



Crossed the bridge now heading for Seal Beach...and made it!



Stopped by the market to grab a drink.















Ballast Point in the distance.






Got to cruise around Seal Beach, was great to see people out doing beach stuff again. A beautiful day, just lovely..This is the end of the bike path with my bike pointing in the direction of home..Whittier. I made it back!..About a 6 1/2 hour loop, a total of 57 miles. 1982 Schwinn Sidewinder 5 speed.


----------



## tripple3 (May 27, 2020)

I have been working on this bike for 2 days, to get it ready to move in with the other "House" bikes.
It rides awesome, like a Schwinn.
1954 Wasp; New for '54 Opal Green.
End of the painted S-2s with ND 1" pitch drive.
Still rid-able, original USA Schwinn Typhoon Cords.









Thanks again to Marty @cyclingday for letting go of one, and @GTs58 for the clarification on serial # year, on the old F/S post 02/2016


----------



## Hammerhead (May 27, 2020)

Rode the Winnipesaukee River Trail to the Arch for sunset.  Took out my '66 Panther.  A beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## COB (May 28, 2020)




----------



## PAValentine (May 28, 2020)

Finally a sunny afternoon in North Texas, so I'm out Test Ridin' my Patriotic Silver King Custom...'36 vintage.
Sturmey Archer 3 speed coaster rear hub, Sturmey Archer front drum.


----------



## SKPC (May 28, 2020)

My early Colson Flyer (1933) 26" ballooner motorbike got out in the sun today!  Tricky bars.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 28, 2020)

Rode my '57 Deluxe Hornet around Laconia this afternoon. A nice breeze and temperature. All around a beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (May 28, 2020)

Nice cool temps and a slight breeze at the beach all day.
Bao @lounging riding 1941 Challenger, Marty @cyclingday riding 1927 X., I picked 1936 Electric; A Grand Schwinn day!



Fish are Jumpin' for Joy lately! (above pic. look close)








This is where I met Bao, we rode to Balboa for my 2nd custard filled chocolate donut; this time Balboa Bakery to compare.
Then, to the water-tower to meet Marty for lunch.











Thanks for the ride!


----------



## MarkKBike (May 28, 2020)

I woke up with one goal today. "Clean House".

With the Covid-19 virus, and not many visitors I have let things slide for too long. Wen I woke up this morning I had three bikes stacked up in the hallway just past my front door and started to feel a bit overwhelmed as I tried to  stumble past them each day..

Today I decided to re-organize and hang them all back up in the basement. As I was cleaning house I found a bike stacked behind a few others that I completely forgot I still had.

I did not clean as much as I hoped. around 1:00 a got distracted and went fishing.

Sorry for yet another mountain bike post, but this one is pretty cool.  Its a K2 with custom built Red Mavic 517 wheels, Time pedals, and a well worn set of tires that used to be my favorite mountain bike race tires of all time, (Specialized 26 x 1.90 Team Dirt Masters).

This is the only wheelset I have ever payed to have custom built for me, and when I received them from a order in Irving California back around 2000 I was very disappointed.  After I got  them in the mail instead of returning them, I learned how to tune them up myself.


















Once I found out that I still had it,  and realized that I  at some point moved a few parts over to it. I just had to take it out for a mid evening adventure.

I really liked the way this bike fit and  handled. Its my lightest mountain bike, and feels fast.


----------



## MarkKBike (May 28, 2020)

PAValentine said:


> Finally a sunny afternoon in North Texas, so I'm out Test Ridin' my Patriotic Silver King Custom...'36 vintage.
> Sturmey Archer 3 speed coaster rear hub, Sturmey Archer front drum.
> View attachment 1202136
> 
> ...




I like that build. cool details.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 29, 2020)

The new blue schwinn bmx cruiser this morning


----------



## Sven (May 29, 2020)

Not to destroy anymore of my tires, I
took my brother in law's Diamondback  Edgewood for a 22 miler on the TNT.



The crews clearing the power lines uncovered this what appears to be shed of some sorts.


The playground at the south end of the trail


I see gas is going back up.


Great early morning ride. Hope everyone  stays safe as American is starting to open back up.


----------



## dnc1 (May 29, 2020)

SKPC said:


> My early Colson Flyer (1933) 26" ballooner motorbike got out in the sun today!  Tricky bars.
> View attachment 1202156
> View attachment 1202157



In what way "Tricky"?
Looks good!


----------



## bficklin (May 29, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1202513
> 
> View attachment 1202514
> 
> ...




Love that Cook Brothers fork, wish I could find one affordable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (May 29, 2020)

Rode the Basin trail in Franconia Notch today. Got blasted with a quick heavy shower. Dried off quickly, as I was able to take cover under a bridge. After the shower turned out to be a beautiful day for a ride. 



The mist coming off the river.



The Basin,nice and cool here.



One of the many flumes carved in the granite.



Mount Lafayette and Mount Liberty.



Echo lake. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## mrg (May 29, 2020)

Another "last ride" around the circle & old town on a 68 Apple K before the for sale section.


----------



## Sven (May 30, 2020)

Good morning to you all. I took the "stationwagon"  out this morning for a 23+ mile journey. I thought I would pick up some things while I was out.




Checking out the newly marked"Pickle ball" courts. 



Breakfast time 


Restaurants here can now have outdoor dining at half capacity. The tent business is booming


The only thing I picked up was a Detour bar. Like they say, "There is no mission without nutrition."





Great Ride none the less.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 30, 2020)

Cruised through the park into Town to get breakfast Tacos for my girl and myself. What a beautiful morning here in Texas. Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## Allrounderco (May 30, 2020)

Sven said:


> Dang ,that is one huge basket @Blackbomber , you could probably get 3 more six packs of Upside Dawn Golden Ale in there.  A pony keg might even  fit. very cool.




Yeah, the 139 seems ridiculous until I need it. Like the day last winter where I picked up my daughter from school, then stopped by the pizza joint to grab dinner. Since school is now at home, I’ve been picking up food much more frequently, and going solo.





So open question: Does a low-end 1997 mountain bike belong on the CABE? On one hand, it’s indisputably a rigid ‘90’s MTB. But it’s also a Tre-Tubo Trek. I was looking for a lugged, fully 4130 frame, preferably an MB2 or better with the Ritchey / Tange tube set. But this came up locally for $75, and I figured I couldn’t lose.


----------



## 1817cent (May 30, 2020)

I ride a 25 mile loop around the valley this morning on my 37 Autocycle build.  On the way back i made a swing through downtown.  How long has it been since you have seen an operational USPS mail box like the one in the background?


----------



## Sven (May 30, 2020)

Blackbomber said:


> So open question: Does a low-end 1997 mountain bike belong on the CABE?




If that's the bike you ride
Then , show it off with Pride


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2020)

Barbershops are now open in LACo, so I pulled out the teens Reading to get a much overdue 'do.


----------



## jacob9795 (May 30, 2020)

We took our monkeys out for a ride this morning. I tried the monkey bars and got a cramp in my arm


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2020)

I went out for a morning light ride on 1935 Velvet DeLuxe, Huffman; awesome ride, great day!







I bumped into my buddy Jim, we rode to the Power plant, pulled in under the palms for a pic. (Look up)
A halo from the sunlight passing through very High cirrostratus clouds, which are made up of ice crystals.
It looks like a rainbow through sunglasses; I love seeing these.




This 'coon-tail has been on several bikes/rides lately; it gets noticed and complimented often.


----------



## dnc1 (May 30, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> I went out for a morning light ride on 1935 Velvet DeLuxe, Huffman; awesome ride, great day!
> View attachment 1203014View attachment 1203016View attachment 1203017
> I bumped into my buddy Jim, we rode to the Power plant, pulled in under the palms for a pic. (Look up)
> A halo from the sunlight passing through very High cirrostratus clouds, which are made up of ice crystals.
> ...



Love the haloed palms, great photo.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 30, 2020)

'57 Deluxe Hornet out for a cruise on the Northern Rail Trail. A beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## bikeyard (May 30, 2020)

Rode the Cotton Valley Rail Trail in Wolfeboro NH today.   Super nice trail


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 30, 2020)

Schwinn BA97-great rider


----------



## SKPC (May 30, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> In what way "Tricky"?
> Looks good!



Thanks dnc1!  Yes Darren, they are tricky because if you turn the bars before getting your knees out of the way,  the long bar forces the grips into your knees and legs and this can take you down.   If you have to turn sharply, you have to stop pedaling and stick your knees waaaay  outboard, then you can turn the bars. You can easily get the legs caught up in the long-pulls if you aren't paying attention while pedaling and you could end up on the ground fast.  I admit I could raise them up but they have the "look" required for proper moto-biking, which is flat and reaching back to the saddle.  Dangerous actually.... Not the most practical for actual riding that requires alot of turning,  but they sure look good and are fine if you are going straight with no tight turns. @New Mexico Brant mentioned his experience with them with his newly returned super-cool moto below....(I just love  this bike!) Thanks for posting this beauty NMB!




I folded like a wet paper towel and succumbed to riding the plastic-framed  MTB's today with friends...


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2020)

Visiting my parents in Indiana and dad and I took a couple fat bars out. V/r Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (May 30, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Thanks dnc1!  Yes Darren, they are tricky because if you turn the bars before getting your knees out of the way,  the long bar forces the grips into your knees and legs and this can take you down.   If you have to turn sharply, you have to stop pedaling and stick your knees waaaay  outboard, then you can turn the bars. You can easily get the legs caught up in the long-pulls if you aren't paying attention while pedaling and you could end up on the ground fast.  I admit I could raise them up but they have the "look" required for proper moto-biking, which is flat and reaching back to the saddle.  Dangerous actually.... Not the most practical for actual riding that requires alot of turning,  but they sure look good and are fine if you are going straight with no tight turns. @New Mexico Brant mentioned his experience with them with his newly returned super-cool moto below....(I just love  this bike!) Thanks for posting this beauty NMB!
> View attachment 1203162
> I folded like a wet paper towel and succumbed to riding the plastic-framed  MTB's today with friends...
> View attachment 1203163



Thanks for the explanation Pete, tricky indeed!


----------



## Sven (May 31, 2020)

I rode my ' 64 " Copperhead " Varsity Tourist around Leonardtown early this morning to catch the sunrise and to retrieve bagels.



I had to ride down to the Leonard Hall military school to get a descent sunrise shot.

After the sunrise picture , I rolled up to the Slice House to get bagels.


A little history of the town.


Great Ride this morning. Be Safe. Let's be careful out there.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 31, 2020)

Cruising with my girlfriend.on the way for a little breakfast. God bless and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## birdzgarage (May 31, 2020)

Great morning ride in the hills above my place


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 31, 2020)

1937 Schwinn BA97 Chicago Cycle Supply-LaSalle badged.


----------



## Speed King (May 31, 2020)

klunked


----------



## bikeyard (May 31, 2020)

Threw this together over the weekend. Rides pretty nice


----------



## Hammerhead (May 31, 2020)

'61 Deluxe Hornet out for a ride on the Winnipesaukee River Trail. A beautiful day. Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## bicycle larry (May 31, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Visiting my parents in Indiana and dad and I took a couple fat bars out. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1203278



wow , your dad sure has some nice bikes , like you .from bicle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (May 31, 2020)

had the ccm flyte out for a ride to day , from bicycle larry


----------



## tripple3 (May 31, 2020)

Bao @lounging came over to ride moto-bikes at the beach, with other moto-bikes at the beach.
52 miles today; 1934 AIRFLYTE, 1934 Greyhound, and others there too.


----------



## fattyre (May 31, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (May 31, 2020)

Ignored the old bike thing and rode the Carbon Ibis SL today.  Soon to be retired as my backup ride with over 5000 miles of hard use on it.  Rained hard last night so the dirt was perfect.


----------



## Miq (May 31, 2020)

Morning ride to the park with the kids. 





1941 New World


----------



## piercer_99 (May 31, 2020)

First ride since hurting my knee. 

51 Schwinn, with the pedals I wanted.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 1, 2020)

Morning ride took out my '64 American. Nice cool  temperature, a beautiful start to the day. Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## mike j (Jun 1, 2020)

Took a ride "out back" yesterday afternoon. Through the woods behind our house, old revolutionary war roads, ATV trails & along the power lines. Eventually came back to civilization. Stopped at the old cemetery in town. Someone had posted this gravestone on FB recently, had to have a look for myself.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 1, 2020)

Red bike 2.0 today


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2020)

I am back at work today.  First day in about three weeks. My head was on the job, trying to remember everything that I left behind. I left a little late, and yet the light for all bag took me by the power and light substation for more power; a mile out-of-the-way.
I took some pictures on the way to work; I got here, in record time, the way it needed to be.
World War II service bike, Western Flyer and Light for All bag.
I don’t  know.


----------



## Miq (Jun 1, 2020)

Morning park ride w the fam.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 1, 2020)

Beautiful day in oside yesterday so goatroper came down with his crusty DX and rode down the strand and around the harbor! Nice day....






Great fun to ride with handbrakes, people trip out as I pedal backwards cruising around!!!


----------



## Sven (Jun 1, 2020)

Took the ol' vette today for awhile.



This is a neat old 27 Ford



Look Ma.....



A little break



Great ride


----------



## Jim Barnard (Jun 1, 2020)

I had a tremendous run on the 37 Rollfast "Black Death". She was smooth and steady on Rte 1 in Lyme CT. No ticks were spotted.





Bridge out!













Did 15 miles or so and then Clammed for lunch.





Ended the day on the 70 Triumph!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2020)

I got off work early, so I rode down to the beach instead of going home.
A beautiful day for riding.
Lunch Time for these guys.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 1, 2020)

Rode the 1937 Hawthorne townie today with OG paint....with new fancy parts all over town because no one has one like it. A very solid rider.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 1, 2020)

27 Hawthorne Trail Blazer, sunset ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 1, 2020)

27 century badged rollfast


----------



## fattyre (Jun 2, 2020)

Garbage day!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 2, 2020)

Redline sqb this morning


----------



## Miq (Jun 2, 2020)

Morning park ride. 



1941 New World


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 2, 2020)

Out for 12.12 miles today with mask and first shorts ride of year. Raleigh Preston 700c SS.








Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 2, 2020)

Quick ride around the block on the '61 Corvette. A nice ride  before the rain gets here. Stay healthy and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2020)

Back-and-forth to work in Orange, 1940 WF HD
Tag @eddie_bravo because he parks/pics his bike by these trees I ride by every "work-day".


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jun 2, 2020)

Beautiful Sunday, with good company.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 2, 2020)

There's a moon out tonight,  er, today.

circa 1920 Pierce Amateur Sprint Racer.

One of the last times I was riding this, I noticed, for the first time, that the fork crown sits lower than the top of the front tire.  Strangely very sexy looking.







 
Made blackened shrimp for dinner, had to ride off some calories.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## John Gailey (Jun 2, 2020)

Took a little cruise around the hood today


----------



## fattyre (Jun 3, 2020)

Down low?  How about up high.   Bike path is returning to normal.  Empty.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jun 3, 2020)

Took "Yellow Fever " out for a 23 mile ride on the Three Notch.



Don't know if this is a sign how things will go today. 


At south end of the trail. 18 more miles to go.



A break in the north


....and look what slitherd out onto the trail heading south.


Great morning ride. Be safe .


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2020)

It’s a brand new day!


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 4, 2020)

Putting on a few miles again


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 4, 2020)

Morning ride on my '66 Panther. Nice and cool, a beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 4, 2020)

Met my friend El for a ride last night along the St. Vrain bikeway in an attempt to get in the habit of Wednesday Bike Night in Longmont. We normally start mid May and go through September every Wednesday. This will be year 17 when we are able to start the big group rides again.






I was riding my Kustom Kruiser Roadster. Can't remember who made her bike from 1972 but is a nice 5 speed lightweight.




Then stopped at Wibby Brewing to sample their craft on the way back. Great evening for a ride!


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 4, 2020)

24 miles on the Raleigh this morning.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2020)

...another work-day ....


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jun 4, 2020)

Gettin Higgy with it


----------



## Sven (Jun 4, 2020)

Took a evening ride on "Copperhead " around the neighborhood .





Rode over to check on my buddy's house


Great Ride.


----------



## mrg (Jun 4, 2020)

A few miles around Orange on my 80 white Cruiser


----------



## Sven (Jun 5, 2020)

_"Up in the morning with the rising sun.
We ain't through til the bikings done."_
Got an early morning ride  in before the temps rise up to the 90s. I was going to take a different bike. But this was the one easiest to get to.



Oh no! There is a loose cock on the trail.


At the end


Heading back north ,this was lurking in the shadows. 



A fairly good size (for around here) Snapping Turtle.


Now the fun is done. 23 miles. Time to head home and mow the grass.
GREAT RIDE


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2020)

It started to drizzle a little bit, and make these powerlines really start buzzing, with my tune humming in my head....


----------



## Miq (Jun 5, 2020)

Morning ride with the kids to the flooded park.  Then a solo ride to Kyrene.  




41 BFG New World


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2020)

Dig the Service trucks, on-the-job; Friday.
Happy Week-end!


----------



## comet (Jun 5, 2020)

I rode the two bikes I got this week. Got the 1940 girls Blue Ribbon on Monday and an Italvega fixie on Tuesday. My first fixie. Fun but, your legs always go round. ALWAYS.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 5, 2020)

'61 Deluxe Hornet around the trails at the dam.




Down to the dam.



Stopped to check out one of the signs and...



This little frog was checking it out as well. How come I'm not on here? Hhhhhmmmm



The dam outlet.



Sunset at the dam.



Full Moonrise on the way home.


Awesome time. Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Jun 5, 2020)

Beautiful out. Look up, not at the "news"


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 6, 2020)

Enjoying a beautiful day in Texas


----------



## Sven (Jun 6, 2020)

I rode my Flightliner for a 12 mile venture.



Bright sunny day. That shadow is wierd looking.


Going towards the sidewalk entrance to the Charlotte Hall school


The Amish market is somewhat back to normal. 


Got my Chow Chow!


Great early ride. Stay safe.


----------



## Miq (Jun 6, 2020)

Morning park ride.  




41 New World


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2020)

Saturday morning beach ride.
Wind and white-caps; 1938 Rustjunkie Tiki Twin-bar.


----------



## Miq (Jun 6, 2020)

Cooler temps today.  Went for a second ride out to the goats, then home for a bike bath.








Dirty Rat




Shiny Rat (I know it's subtle)  




1941 Schwinn New World “Manufactured For The B.F. Goodrich Co. Akron - Los Angeles USA”


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 6, 2020)

Thunderstorms shortened the evening ride. Took out my '66 Panther. A beautiful ride nonetheless. Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 6, 2020)

I didn't do much pedaling today. (Just enough to get these fired up). Pulled them out of the back corner of the garage, fresh gas, oil changes, and a clean up. Then rode them around the neighborhood before it started raining.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 6, 2020)

Last ride on the 77 schwinn hd before it moves on to a new home


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 7, 2020)

The 40-41 Elgin hit the road yesterday for the 1st time.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 7, 2020)

Beautiful morning here in Texas. Took off from my house 6:15 cause it’s starting to get hot here . First day here iDFW that it will hit 100 . Every one Enjoy and God bless


----------



## Scott1963 (Jun 7, 2020)

New tubes and rim strips, a smooth rider


----------



## Sven (Jun 7, 2020)

A ride around Leonardtown this morning. 











Beautiful morning for a great ride. Stay Safe.


----------



## Scott1963 (Jun 7, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Thunderstorms shortened the evening rid





Scott1963 said:


> New tubes and rim strips, a smooth riderView attachment 1206664
> View attachment 1206665
> 
> View attachment 1206666



I took out the Monark also today, so fun.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 7, 2020)

I got caught out today in wet weather after climbing up to the snowline between storms. No one out but me in the cold weather. Perfect dirt.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 7, 2020)

Rode my '61 Panther 3 on the Piscataquog River Trail in Manchester NH. Nice paved trail that runs through the city. Although until you see the highway and Merrimack river you would never know that it does. 
Starting out at Kelly's Falls dam. 



A beautifully canopied Trail



Under a bridge



Into the city



Over the river.



What? A bull in the city?



To the ballpark. Normally there would be a thousand plus people here.



Heading back over the river.



A beautiful day for a ride.Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 7, 2020)

15ish miles today on the riverbed trail. My ‘54 Leader and my buddy’s freshly restored Monark


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 7, 2020)

Blue bike at the cyclone coaster ride


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2020)

A wonderful ride to Long Beach for the Cyclone Coaster ride; 1936 Electric, C-model Schwinn, a favorite, on our 7th anniversary (bike & me).















I had a fun time riding today, just over 60 miles.
Before the 1st turn, I ran into some bushes, riding on the sidewalk, and dumped it half in the street, on the curb.
I'm fine, rode the whole day with a bloody knee and a Smile on my face, typical for a boy like me.
Laughing all the way....


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 7, 2020)

The “2020” optional accessory









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 7, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> Eddie, what type of bike is that?




Not sure 
Thinking it’s a teens Schwinn 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 7, 2020)

90f at 9pm, spring has been kicked to the curb.

Night rides prevail for a while.

ca. 1918 Pierce Motor Bike


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 7, 2020)

A little out of order, 2 days ago I took the 51 Schwinn for a ride.




A photo from work.
I loathe face masks.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 7, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> A wonderful ride to Long Beach for the Cyclone Coaster ride; 1936 Electric, C-model Schwinn, a favorite, on our 7th anniversary (bike & me).
> View attachment 1207120View attachment 1207125View attachment 1207128View attachment 1207130View attachment 1207132View attachment 1207135View attachment 1207137
> I had a fun time riding today, just over 60 miles.
> Before the 1st turn, I ran into some bushes, riding on the sidewalk, and dumped it half in the street, on the curb.
> ...



60 MILES! you are a beast! And send a couple of those ice cream sandwiches my way....


----------



## mrg (Jun 7, 2020)

Did a few miles with the Cyclone Crew on the Hornet today!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 8, 2020)

Early morning ride '61 Deluxe Hornet. The moon was still bright at sunrise. Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Jun 8, 2020)

I took my newly transformed from "Klunker" to street '63 American out for a 
road test / maiden 10 mile  voyage . I'm running 2.125 inch tires. Nice that there is enough clearance to run them. The original handlrbars are on my Corvette. 



Seems well balanced 


Stopped by the Lighthouse to get a Gatorade.


Back home again



A few minor kwirks to work out. But all in all,  Great Ride


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 8, 2020)

Quick twelve on the Elgin this morning.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 8, 2020)

1940 Henderson on the 1st restart of the monthly, Cyclone Coaster Vintage Bicycle Ride, in 3 long months.
We had a much larger turnout than I expected.
It was really good to see everybody again.
It looked to me, like we all gained a little weight after the Covid 19 hiatus.
Live to Ride, Ride to Live!


----------



## Miq (Jun 8, 2020)

Morning ride out to Kyrene. 






41 New World


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> The moon was still bright at sunrise.



Sunrise is on my way to work, in Orange, 14 miles each way; normally.
Today, I went 2 miles further south, because I had a north tail-wind pushing.
I had a blast!












Tim the Skid said:


> 60 MILES! you are a beast!



Tim, you have not been following this thread regularly enough.
Check May 11-15, 40+ hours of beach riding; and my latest personal best.
Come on out, I keep both flavors stocked in my freezer.


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 8, 2020)

It’s been raining cats and dogs here thanks to  Cristobal far out west from us here  in Central Florida but the dirty side will dump lots of water sometimes very far away. 







It cleared up some and the sun finally is visible if only for a short time.  Went out on a short ride on the 59 Schwinn but man it’s very muggy and hot.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 8, 2020)

I rode this red bike up and down a bunch of hills in the Marin headlands and around the redwoods in Mill Valley after a late lunch. It was clear enough to see the Farallon Islands today.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 8, 2020)

Park cruise with the kiddo


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 9, 2020)

Morning ride on my '61 Corvette. Cloudy but good ride. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jun 9, 2020)

Had to do some shopping today , so I took the "Stationwagon " out. Got in about 22 mile ride before the market opened.



At the market


My haul for the day. These baskets come in handy. 


Heading home , I observed some hay raking action going on.



Great morning ride. Be Safe


----------



## Miq (Jun 9, 2020)

Another morning ride to Kyrene.  




41 New World


----------



## fattyre (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 9, 2020)

Country roads on the 51 Schwinn thing.
92f, barely any humidity,  not to bad.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2020)

Today was one of those days I thought about borrowing a car and driving to work.
6-8 mph head-winds to work, 17 mph head-winds home, and a 98 degree "Heat Advisory" in the forecast.
Figured I'd rather pedal in that, than sit in a car all hot; 1940 Western Flyer, HD service/commuter bike.





Beautiful palms waving in the wind.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 9, 2020)

It is a very nice night for riding, warm, yet cool.  Passed a guy in a kit on a modern road bike, think I startled him. 

Pierce BR Amateur Sprint Racer, this bike flies on concrete.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice evening ride on my 39 Murray aka the crusty merc


----------



## SKPC (Jun 10, 2020)

It has been very dry here for over two months, but rain and snow moved in to the delight of the vegetation and riders. Getting out daily of course.


----------



## Sven (Jun 10, 2020)

Got an early morning start on my '72 Varsity. A pre sunrise on the Pax River


Mile Post 21 on the TNT.



This is the earliest (0638 hrs) Ive ever seen a snake. This was the first of three I saw today. This one was the smallest.



A dirt road somewhere. 


About a 29 mile adventure . Great ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 10, 2020)

Took today off, 20th wedding anniversary. 

First long ride with the Pierce crank and chain wheel on the Racer.  First 2 miles uphill into the wind.

Turnaround point is an old homestead foundation.  Now to spend time with my bride.


----------



## Sven (Jun 10, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> Took today off, 20th wedding anniversary.
> 
> First long ride with the Pierce crank and chain wheel on the Racer.  First 2 miles uphill into the wind.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your 20th. Hope you and your bride can do something nice together. Like go to a half capacity restaurant for a romantic meal


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 10, 2020)

Sven said:


> Congratulations on your 20th. Hope you and your bride can do something nice together. Like go to a half capacity restaurant for a romantic meal



Thank you. Grilling ribeyes and staying home.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2020)

Congratulations!
Taking off work for your bride is a great choice.
Enjoy your day and tonight!


piercer_99 said:


> 20th wedding anniversary.




Another beautiful day, in the 90's on the way home.
Same bike to and from work, Santa Ana river-trail; fresh pics.










I stopped at 7-Eleven for a banana and a beverage to replenish.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 10, 2020)

Took the Mead Ranger to meet some friends for Longmont Bike Night(unofficial since we still can't gather in large hordes of bicycling fools). We followed a route we would normally ride, for the most part, and several people along the route that normally like to hang out and wave as the normal parade rolls by were pleasantly surprised to see us! A couple even had cow bells at the ready even though they had no idea a few of us would be coming.









(Selfie by my friend Erich)




Then stopped at Wibby Brewing for a delicious hand crafted brew.  All in all, a beautiful night for an evening!


----------



## Miq (Jun 10, 2020)

Looks fun @Mr. Monkeyarms !  Happy anny @piercer_99 !

I took another morning ride today  



Theres a big dragonfly sitting on the far right clump of leaves in this pic.



1941 New World


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 11, 2020)

The champion


----------



## Miq (Jun 11, 2020)

@birdzgarage The champ’s decals and paint match your sunrise. 

I was up on the N side again this morning for an early ride at Apache Wash.




Cholla garden at the end of the sidewalk.




90F  11 miles  41 New World


----------



## Sven (Jun 11, 2020)

Storms coming in, so I stuck close to home. I rode my '63 American project around the neighborhood. 



I am trying out a different set of handlebars. Thinking a set of apes might be in order. Or put the originals back on. ????IDK??? Time and cashflow will tell.


Not a bad little cruiser , all in all. Well I'm hearing thunder.
*Of course this 2020,. It could be a T- Rex for all  I know. *



ack to the outpost.


Good ride..Be Safe.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 11, 2020)

Just a short ride to lunch today. On the ‘45 RoadMaster.


----------



## Rollo (Jun 11, 2020)

.. Took a burn around the park on my Coppertone Stingray ...


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 11, 2020)

I work on the "Other Side" of Caution Tape.
Light For All, State certified "Sparky", up early to ride....


----------



## psycho potsie (Jun 11, 2020)

My new bike.'52 hornet .. First rife....solid nice rider
Just got it today!! In the AZ sun ..happy days!!!ATTACH=full]1209657[/ATTACH]


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## psycho potsie (Jun 11, 2020)

I can't tell if head lite is repop? Should it be black?
Or white??? Has a little rust on bezel ..maybe old repop im thinking?


----------



## partsguy (Jun 11, 2020)

We tried out our “new to us” trailer the other day.


----------



## mrg (Jun 11, 2020)

A few miles on a new project today, 59 Wasp, man that pool looked good!


----------



## Sven (Jun 12, 2020)

Not many pictures  of my 64 Varsity Tourist this morning,  but 40+  miles (3 hours 52 minutes). I dont think neither the Schwinn S seat nor my butt were designed for for such a distance. My legs are noodle like as well.



A quick stop before going the last leg.


*Remember..Pain is weakness leaving the body. And No Pain no gain
so they say.*

Anyway Great long Ride today. Be safe everyone


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 12, 2020)

I rocked my 41 huffy this morning. Good times.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2020)

I took today off from work; happy Friday!
I picked a fender-less ride and headed for the Pacific.
Epic ride!









I love "June Gloom"
What a Day!


Sven said:


> 64 Varsity Tourist this morning, but 40+ miles (3 hours 52 minutes). I dont think neither the Schwinn S seat nor my butt were designed for for such a distance. My legs are noodle like as well.



Yeah, those seats are trash, except for "Conditioning" your butt for longer rides....
Great job doing some riding time.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2020)

So, I ride Aero King to my local bank, and notice the door is propped to stay open.
I quickly pull my mask over my face, rolling up to see if it's crowded inside.
1 person at the window, so I rode in, to the bank.:eek:
I parked it by the ropes, removed my helmet, and waited my turn; laughing quietly.



I slip my check and some cash through the slot below the thick glass, and ask her if she knew it was me?
She giggled, though I couldn't see her smile; masks are hilarious.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 12, 2020)

Evening neighborhood ride on my '66 Panther. A beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Jun 13, 2020)

Back in the saddle today. If ya notice,  I put a Bell gel seat cover on. I rode about 13 miles. Just cruising. 



Checking out the steel wheels on this hay rake. I guess there is no worry about flats or buying  tires.



Coming up on the road and trail merge.



The market is in full swing this morning 


Got my booty secured to the front rack


Sweet corn and pickled beets. 


Great morning ride


----------



## tech549 (Jun 13, 2020)

took a morning ride with the grandson


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 13, 2020)

#specializedcambercarboncomp29er
#ifliptrucktires


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 13, 2020)

We've been riding our Schwinn Panthers for a few years now, but this is the first ride where ALL the parts are bolted on. Took a lot of hunting to start with a bare frame and find all the pieces. I guess a bike is never finished, but this was the maiden ride where they were complete. It was a short ride, but a long road!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 13, 2020)

Afternoon ride on the Rockingham Recreational Trail. Took my '56 Jaguar, beautiful day with  temps in the  mid 70's.
Start of the ride at Lake Massabesic.



Onto the trail and through a tunnel. (Low clearance)



Rode along the northshore of the lake for a bit.



By some wetlands in Auburn.



Turned around and headed back through the tunnel, towards Manchester.



More wetlands by the highway on the outskirts of the city.



Then headed back. Awesome day. Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 13, 2020)

Lucky you Hammer having comfy temps, the heat here in Central Florida is terrible. I spent yesterday from 9am to about 4 pm in 89F + temps but the humidity made it feel in the 100F range working on the back yard. I thought i was gonna melt. What kind of headlight you have on there? Been wanting to get one for my 59 Hornet.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 13, 2020)

Happy Saturday.
1940 Western Flyer, HD service rider, wanted to go to the beach today; away from work and the river-trail.
A great day at the beach; great bike/bag got some attention.











Riders with control having fun.
I know my limitations.
Just over 50 miles today.


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 13, 2020)

Dusting off the 1936 Waverly


----------



## Rollo (Jun 13, 2020)

... Took the hotrod B' Phantom out for lap around the park today ...


----------



## Miq (Jun 13, 2020)

Went for a ride on the canal thru Gilbert AZ today.  Hot and fun morning ride. 
















15 miles on my 41 New World


----------



## Obop (Jun 13, 2020)

Rode my JC Higgins Header Bike for the first time this past week.  I purchased this beauty off Rolando here on the forum.  Finally got some new tubes and tires/greased everything up.  She is heavy!  Picks up some serious speed going downhill.  I did a 6 mile ride around Point Defiance park in Tacoma, Washington.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 13, 2020)

Got the "new" period pedals that i got from @New Mexico Brant on the Colson today and went for a bike ride to the park with the kiddo. I knew it would probably rain but chanced it anyway.  Sure enough i ended up calling for a ride for the kid. Glad we went even though we got hit with rain.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 14, 2020)

I cruised on my Mercury early this morning for breakfast. Only 20 miles round trip, it’s nice in the morning 70 , but it gets hot as the day goes on close to a 100 . Morning is the best part of the day in my opinion. Every Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 14, 2020)

Today i took my 50 Red Phantom out for a ride through town and around our local university.


----------



## tech549 (Jun 14, 2020)

went out for a short ride with the wife and grandson,got back home and the grandson wanted to try out the colson rearsteer.that bike rides great!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 14, 2020)

Rode vintage 90’s today:


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 14, 2020)

Got off work early,  heat of the day ride.

1927 Hawthorne and 1951 Schwinn


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 14, 2020)

2 hours later,  you know where I was found, not smoking in the boys room,  nope, out for a ride on the Pierce Racer. 

A nice warm 92f.













All the kids are having an anniversary party for us today.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2020)

I left early to ride.
Elgin Curvey Cruiser, 15 miles to turn around and go the other way.











Today, June 14th is Flag Day.












Super-Duper fun ride with other bike enthusiasts;
ending up with over 55 miles; long may it wave.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 14, 2020)

Rolled out to one of our favorite breakfast spots.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 14, 2020)

Today I rode my '61 Panther 3, on the Northern Rail Trail. A beautiful day temps in upper 60's. Not too many people out either. 



A nice shaded canopy on this section of the Trail.



On of the many farmhouses along the Trail.



Old Glory



The old grist mill dam at Chance pond.



Out through some granite ledges.
An AWESOME day! Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 14, 2020)

Rode with these two young ladies today


----------



## mike j (Jun 14, 2020)

Nice ride out back again, followed a different trail. The mountain laurel are in full bloom, a shot of Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 14, 2020)

75 speedster


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2020)

Picked up this Mead double diamond this past Thursday at Pete's Summertime Schwinndig and took it on it's maiden voyage today at the Hurricane Coaster ride in Charlotte. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Jun 14, 2020)

Great day for a ride with the CC crew!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 15, 2020)

Early morning ride on my '61 Corvette. A beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 15, 2020)

55 vette this morning


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 15, 2020)

38 rollfast this morning    saw this awesome 74 Pontiac Le Mans. Green interior matching the green paint. There was also a bike chained up with an interesting "fix" on the chain stays. Yesterday there was at least 200 people swimming and floating the creek. A few were jumping off the bridge.


----------



## Sven (Jun 15, 2020)

I took my '59 Higgins Flightliner on a 10 mile road test today.  I am checking out how  the modifications I made yesterday to the  drivetrain would hold up and how much of a difference it made.




I notice a real difference going up the slight incline on Braxton Way



A nice breeze today as you can tell by the flags.



Taking a quick break. I am satisfied with the drivetrain mods . A lot easier to start off from a stop.



Great ride today


----------



## SKPC (Jun 15, 2020)

Took out my modified 1937_Wards Hawthorne_ today for a few errands around town. Original paint, lightweight 28h wheels and a very good gearing setup for any climbing if need be.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 15, 2020)

Monday, back to work.
Pedaling before 5 AM to get there by 6
'40 WF HD service bike, commuter.


----------



## mrg (Jun 15, 2020)

A few miles down the river on the 59 Wasp!, a good croud but the skatepark was packed!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2020)

'57 Deluxe Hornet on this morning ride. Nice and cool, need to enjoy it while I can. HHH the rest of the week. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 16, 2020)

The blue klunker aka klunkadelic


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 16, 2020)

Yesterday my buddy Pat and I went for a ride and took out the'41 Henderson! The early 2spd is awesome to ride! 






He had the clunker with the Nexus 3spd!


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 16, 2020)

I took this 50 red Panther out today for a windy 10 mile spin.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 16, 2020)

Out on the Rochester on Monday evening.
Very fast 12 miles as I tried to do my little circuit before the heavens opened.
You can see the storm ahead.....




Managed the riding part in 35 minutes, a 91inch fixed gear is fast, and only one small hill to climb.
I didn't want to get wet. The rain started to come down as I turned into my street,  10 seconds from home.
Lucky me.

I noticed that our recent heatwave over here has caused the candle in my lamp to soften enough that the spring pressure has pushed it right up inside the lamp.....




Still, my trusty 'Skully' lights were working.

Stay safe, keep riding.


----------



## Miq (Jun 16, 2020)

@dnc great pics!  One candle power is a little too dim for the speeds you travel.

Took the 41 thru Gilbert AZ again this morning.


----------



## Sven (Jun 16, 2020)

Southern Comfort Berry Farm on my '55 Corvette today. With the rains coming in, this maybe the last day for picking.


Nice size field, beautiful berries. My wife and I picked about 10 lbs earlier this morning . We've picked over 50lbs for the season.


A view of the Wicomico River .



An aged barn


The "Office"


The best part is the owner's father is a legit bicycle  mechanical technician.  He is into the old bicycles and invited me to come by if I needed help with anything. 
Great windy and dusty ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2020)

I see that waning crescent moon in your early light shot @Hammerhead
I looked for it here, but too cloudy to even see the sun today, in the morning.
I should learn what a 91" gear is, or what I ride at least... @dnc1
I have a hard time sitting still to read.
I simplify all my gears, to the difference in inches, between my front sprocket and rear cog.
Most boy bikes have a 16" differential (difference)
Over-simplified I'm sure. 
'40 Western Flyer runs that gear, 26/10 1" pitch.
Today's pics:






Above gate is chained and secured with a plastic Zip-tie.




Definitely due for another bath. Following @Miq 's lead on proper care, and my lack....:eek:


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 16, 2020)

Took my 35 Zenith out for a "Shakedown" cruise...the 29" tires really make this ride very nice..
The bars feel a lot better also....Just haven't found the right seat for it yet... All in all, fun riding bike.....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 16, 2020)

Vintage 70's John Deere redo:


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 16, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> I see that waning crescent moon in your early light shot @Hammerhead
> I looked for it here, but too cloudy to even see the sun today, in the morning.
> I should learn what a 91" gear is, or what I ride at least... @dnc1
> I have a hard time sitting still to read.
> ...



Gear inches are easy to calculate Mark.
A 91 inch gear means that for every complete revolution of the cranks I move forward 91 inches.
Planning on doing the "50, pre '50" on Thursday (weather permitting), @ tripple3's everyday ride!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 16, 2020)

Miq said:


> @dnc great pics!  One candle power is a little too dim for the speeds you travel.
> 
> Took the 41 thru Gilbert AZ again this morning.View attachment 1212541View attachment 1212542View attachment 1212543




I know that's Foxworth's lumber yard in that one shot, but forgot where the heck it's at. Must have been 2010 the last time I was there.  :eek:  They must be busy as heck these days with all the mass produced chicken coops that are being thrown up everywhere.  lol


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 17, 2020)

Happy Hump Day.  Morning ride on my '61 Panther 3. A beautiful cool ride. Going to get humid today,so enjoying while I can. Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Jun 17, 2020)

"50, pre '50"... @dnc1    What is your cycle choice for this?


----------



## fattyre (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 17, 2020)

Nice 2 hr ride this morning. Swore I'd quit bmxing the 34 Colson. Found some Styrofoam gliders on the ground and gave the non broken one to a kid at the skatepark.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 17, 2020)

SKPC said:


> "50, pre '50"... @dnc1    What is your cycle choice for this?



I haven't quite decided yet Pete.
Probably the Rochester,  it rolls smoothly.
But possibly the Cycles Morot truss-bridge framed machine.
I've ridden the Rochester from Dieppe to Paris and back before. I think it's a good mile-eater (on the flat lol!).
 But we'll see, weather forecast doesn't look too good here tomorrow.  May have to postpone until Friday yet. Or should we make 18th. June the official "50 miles on a pre 1950 cycle" day?
Cheers, 
Darren.


----------



## Miq (Jun 17, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Definitely due for another bath. Following @Miq 's lead on proper care, and my lack....:eek:




It’s easier when you only have one vintage bike but I’ve been falling behind too  

Took the 41 thru Gilbert AZ again today.


GTs58 said:


> I know that's Foxworth's lumber yard in that one shot, but forgot where the heck it's at. Must have been 2010 the last time I was there.  :eek:  They must be busy as heck these days with all the mass produced chicken coops that are being thrown up everywhere.  lol



Very busy during the day when I come through here.   Neely St. North of Elliot in Gilbert, AZ. 










I take lots of pics at the trax that run past Foxworths. 






1941 New World


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 17, 2020)

Got off work early today,  not going to happen again for a week.

A bright sunny 95f right now. Pulled out the Pierce Racer for a quick  2 mile sprint.

If I understand the gear inches concept, this is 72.8", whatever it is,  it flies.

Mix of asphalt and dirt roads for this ride.

As soon as I get some time, this machine needs a wash and wax. Maybe put the drop bar back on it and see if it still scares me.    

Texas baby.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 17, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Gear inches are easy to calculate Mark.
> A 91 inch gear means that for every complete revolution of the cranks I move forward 91 inches.





piercer_99 said:


> If I understand the gear inches concept, this is 72.8", whatever it is, it flies.



OK, I'm doing something wrong.
Right pedal- straight up,
mark the start of tire touching ground,
Pedal crank one full revolution until right pedal straight up again. 214 inches
I did the same with Velvet (same gear and tire size) 216 inches
I don't know.:eek:
Same bike, same job, same ride, fresh pics.



I ride the dirt side of the river trail for a mile.
I get on under the freeway in the construction area.






Higher power; Light For All.
Who knows?


----------



## SKPC (Jun 17, 2020)

Nobody will ever know Mark..... No one is looking up!   Most of us are looking at device screens too much,  myself included.
2-hr mtb ride late today in perfect conditions with no-one out climbing to disrupt my furious downhill tendencies. People climbing have the Right Of Way here.   Enjoy your rides all!










Nowhere near classic but ridden regardless.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 17, 2020)

Postponing ride until Friday,  torrential rain for most of the day here


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 18, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> OK, I'm doing something wrong.
> Right pedal- straight up,
> mark the start of tire touching ground,
> Pedal crank one full revolution until right pedal straight up again. 214 inches
> ...



216 inches, that's a world landspeed record gear!
Your brakes must be phenomenal .


----------



## fattyre (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 18, 2020)

The green columbia


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 18, 2020)

Spent Bike Night(unofficial) with a few friends riding around town before stopping at Wibby Brewing for a beverage.


Selfie by my friend Erich.




My friends Erich & Sara




Took my '66 Fastback since I need to steal the wheels & tires for a bike I'm building for my niece to give to her tomorrow. Then this will get S7 wheels/tires. Great night for a ride!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 18, 2020)

Morning ride, took out the '66 Panther. A beautiful  morning. Stay healthy and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2020)

After the rains moved out, I took "Copperhead " out.




Oh thank heaven..


Hooks & Hangers thirft store is hit or miss on old  bicycles.  Miss today.


A low shot



A great ride. Be safe


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 18, 2020)

Short ride around the hood.


----------



## Miq (Jun 18, 2020)

@Balloonoob those bird nests in your pic are neat!

Spent another morning up north riding in the desert.



We started on the park sidewalk we usually take, but explored a new route though an unpaved neighborhood wash and across the desert on a dirt road before jumping the main road, and making it back to the sidewalk. 



The New World ate up the smooth desert and even picked its way nimbly through a couple rough spots.  I love taking the 41 off road and I try to be reasonable about it.  None of this was extreme, it was however, super fun. 




This was a fun trail up from the road.




You can see how dry the large amount of grasses that grew from our spring rains have gotten.  The white band behind the mountains in this pic is the smoke from the Bush Wildfire currently raging near here.



A closer view of the smoke wall as I drove home.







11 miles of desert fun on my 41 desert rat.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 18, 2020)

Went on a service run .


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 18, 2020)

circa 1920 Pierce BR Amateur Sprint Racer.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 19, 2020)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1214072
> View attachment 1214073
> View attachment 1214074
> View attachment 1214075
> View attachment 1214076






The singletrack is looking pretty sweet!   And being trained as an explosive demolition expert in the USAF, that bunker is particularly interesting. Brings back a lot of memories...... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 19, 2020)

The brown 38 excelsior


----------



## Sven (Jun 19, 2020)

Excuse the lack of antiqueness or    vintagism. Took my BL's Diamondback out to Newtowne  Neck State park to ride the trails and such. A park where three bodies of water meet. 


A shot of  Brenton bay in the background



The road to Breton Bay.  No good  view of the bay due to  all foliage  and overgrowth. 


And the Potomac River


Heading toward  the Potomac



The Newtowne farm house


Great ride this morning.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2020)

SKPC said:


> "50, pre '50"... @dnc1 What is your cycle choice for this?





dnc1 said:


> June the official "50 miles on a pre 1950 cycle" day?





dnc1 said:


> Postponing ride until Friday



I picked 1935 Velvet, 64 miles. River trail to-and-fro OC Beaches.
Bao @lounging finished the Balboa loop, when I went home, Double OC Beach loops for 60 miles!
1941 Goodrich Challenger, Schwinn DX
A great Day for a ride!
Happy birthday Darren @dnc1


----------



## mrg (Jun 19, 2020)

Still weird not seeing any Chapman collage baseball! the field sure looks ready!, the horse shoe club is been vacant also, oh well nice day for a few miles around Orange on the white 80!


----------



## Miq (Jun 19, 2020)

@tripple3 nice ride!  Happy B-day @dnc1 !!

Got two rides in today.  One at each end.

Morning ride to the park with the family. The 41 got used as a bike rack.




End of the day ride around a too crowded Tempe Town Lake. 



1941 B F G New World


----------



## buck hughes (Jun 20, 2020)

1940 Westfield sport tourist Indian badged bike with quick change 2 speed rear wheel-took for a ride for the first time as the new owner-rides great!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 20, 2020)

Took a nice ride in between showers .


----------



## Sven (Jun 20, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Took a nice ride in between showers .
> 
> View attachment 1214855
> 
> ...


----------



## John G04 (Jun 20, 2020)

Bought at carlisle car show/ flea market and rode it back to the car


----------



## Sven (Jun 20, 2020)

Took my "79 Suburban  out to the flea market this morning.  Crowds and traffic were pretty thick.  Bicycle was the best way to get  around. 


Gotta lock up your bike these days.



Found this up for sale. A nicely done ,what appears  to be an English built yard art


Nice old truck



An Amish version  of a pickup 



Little crazy getting across the four lane to get back on the trail. Did better than the Black Rat snake crossing pavement.  

A great ride. Be Safe.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 20, 2020)

The white bike


----------



## Rollo (Jun 20, 2020)

...Rode the  "68 Fastback up to our local Nam memorial that honors those who made the ultimate sarifice for our freedom ...


----------



## Miq (Jun 20, 2020)

Morning ride to the park for some football with the family.  I finally cleaned my bike and chain and adjusted the wheel after the ride. You can see how loose it is above.  Hot and dusty AZ 41 New World rat.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 20, 2020)

Short afternoon ride at Millstream park on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. A beautiful day for a ride.Stay healthy and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 20, 2020)

I went to work for the other contractor today, installing _lights_.
I rode '40 WF HD, with_ Light For All_  bag carrying my lunch and work pants.
The _light_ turned green to go straight ahead to the Ellis sub-station, gotta roll with it.
I was early, so I rode down the river-trail to the Hamilton sub-station, to turn around.
Bend your knees, look up to see, high power is over-head.







I'm just a "Sparky", with child-like imagination, and love to ride.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Jun 20, 2020)

Glad the high power lines were fixed from the 1954 incident @tripple3 .



Every time I see those towers it reminds me of Godzilla movies.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 21, 2020)

Took a early ride , before the rain sets in 
Every one Happy Sunday and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Jun 21, 2020)

Long Father’s Day ride with the family.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Fathers Day. Rode my '61 Panther 3 on the Northern Rail Trail. Not many people out on Trail. On such a beautiful day.
Heading into the shade of the Trail



One of the many granite retaining walls along the Trail



A sunny spot on the bridge



A freshly hayed field



A nice relaxing picnic area, overlooking wetlands to the hills 



Great time. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Father’s Day & 1st day of Summer.
I left two hours before I wanted to be at church, to ride to the Wedge 1st.
I pulled  “dad‘s bike“ out of the house, as I have for quite a few Father’s Day rides:1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary Special
22 miles in 2 hours. Perfect day for a beach ride.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 21, 2020)

Early morning Father’s Day ride on 1891 Columbia Expert Rational in Erie PA. Started at West 6th Street Historic District then downtown and back home along waterfront. Happy Father's Day!


----------



## dogdart (Jun 21, 2020)

I went to look at a 40 Chevy, that turned out to be a toad , and saw this bike at an antique store. Since I was unprepared for a bike purchase , I had to ride it as found about 4 miles to a motel to disassemble it to fit in the car .


----------



## Rattman13 (Jun 21, 2020)

Did a little work and then took my '47 Roadmaster "Calico" for a ride around the neighborhood.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 21, 2020)

Still a work in progress 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Jun 21, 2020)

Took a nice little morning ride to a new place.


----------



## Rattman13 (Jun 21, 2020)

eddie_bravo said:


> Still a work in progress
> 
> View attachment 1215944
> View attachment 1215945
> ...



Raleigh rims?


----------



## SKPC (Jun 21, 2020)

1st ride on the Mojo3-650b/plus.  About 2900 feet of climbing, 3hrs, 20mi and 6.7ave..31max. It was quiet and beautiful out today climbing and descending, the soul of this sport......motor free.
Climbing to tree line.



10,000 feet topped out....Mount Timpanogos in the background..



Sideways at elevation.



And the inevitable reward. Decending. 





"The Truth Of Life" comes into this world with two faces. Laughing or crying.... Another fine spin of the earth..


----------



## Rattman13 (Jun 21, 2020)

dogdart said:


> I went to look at a 40 Chevy, that turned out to be a toad , and saw this bike at an antique store. Since I was unprepared for a bike purchase , I had to ride it as found about 4 miles to a motel to disassemble it to fit in the car . View attachment 1215917



I bought one nearly identical last year to part out for a men's bike I was building, my buddy bought it off me for his wife.


----------



## mrg (Jun 21, 2020)

Rode the Spit 5 with the family and my grandog over and around the LBX!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 21, 2020)

Rode with the kiddo to the new park.  Doing some backyard camping tonight.  Mmmmmm smores.  Happy Father's day guys!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 21, 2020)

Rattman13 said:


> Raleigh rims?




Not sure
They look like the Canadian CCM’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 22, 2020)

Sven said:


> Well, no "Sunday Sunrise " picture today, again.Serious cloud cover.
> I'm back in downtown Leonardtown on my '59 Higgins Flightliner to ride around  and get the family some bagels
> View attachment 1200009
> This will be Slice House's new building in about a month.View attachment 1200012
> ...



Leonardtown sounds like a really cool place!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 22, 2020)

Rode my 32 Rollfast (updated with 700c rims/tires and Nexus 3 speed hub) with my stepdaughter on Father’s Day. Did 10 miles on a local greenway. Weather was glorious!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 22, 2020)

Took the 58 Corvette out after putting on some new whitewalls.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 22, 2020)

And rode the 55 Corvette several times after putting correct fenders and rack on.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 22, 2020)

Blue bike


----------



## buck hughes (Jun 22, 2020)

rode this today-great rider! as I understand the frame is a 1937 Colson I bought frame and tank only-- from that point I just thru on any parts I could find-the down tube was rebuilt before I got the frame the bike is truly heavy. if the story is true they made 50 of these bikes and were never for sale they were given to the Good year tire stores and were given away. this may be true or it maybe a fairy tail that was told to me.


----------



## Derek499 (Jun 22, 2020)

buck hughes said:


> rode this today-great rider!
> 
> View attachment 1216143




That thing is amazing. What kind of frame did you start with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miq (Jun 22, 2020)

Football at the park this morning.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 22, 2020)

Had some people come over yesterday for my 50th birthday party and went for a ride, then BBQ! Was great to almost feel normal again, thanks again to all that came by!
























Great time had by all....


----------



## Sven (Jun 22, 2020)

I got a pair of bicycle "Jelly Drawers" for Fathers Day. So I was amped up to ride 40 to 45 miles on "Yellow Fever" this morning. 


Stopped and got a protein bar for breakfast. 


Around the 10th mile


All was going well .Then at around the 28th mile, I heard a loud hisssss. Rear tire went flat.


And of course , like a big dummy,  I didnt bring tools or extra tube. I pushed it a few miles. Loaded it on the truck  and went home


Found that the valve failed. But all on all the first 28 miles were great, the 2 1/2 mile walk was nice as well.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 22, 2020)

SKPC said:


> "The Truth Of Life" comes into this world with two faces. Laughing or crying....



...it's gettin' weird. I have been laughing more lately.
Pondering both "The Truth Hurts" & "It's Funny because It's TRUE" ...crying or laughing, HAHAHAHA!
Today off of work, so I rode 1938 Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar, 52 miles, for Darren's pre-50 sumthin' sumpthin' @dnc1 Ride in June....
A great day for a ride.









Ospreys still building in HB.....


----------



## Sven (Jun 22, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Had some people come over yesterday for my 50th birthday party and went for a ride, then BBQ! Was great to almost feel normal again, thanks again to all that came by!
> 
> Great time had by all....



Happy 50th Birthday. Looks like a great turn out


----------



## gkeep (Jun 22, 2020)

I've been getting a ride on one bike or another every day since I started working most days from home. A couple times a week I take the Pierce out for a 15 mile ride along the Bay trail south of the Oakland Airport. Around town its the 58 American or 64 Traveler.




I did not partake at the Corona Kissing Booth, too old...



As a kid of the 60s who's dad worked in the space program way back on the Corporal Missile Program about 1950 I love



this intersection of John Glenn Drive and Neil Armstrong Way, and to get there I cross Doolittle named after Jimmy Doolittle.



Lots of other things flying along the bay but not many planes.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 22, 2020)

Decided to go back to the bmx bars on my ShelBMX as I liked their more agressive riding position. And then went for a short ride on my lunch break today.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 22, 2020)

I rode this red bike over to Fairfax to check out some redwoods and get bitten by a ton of annoying horse flies.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 22, 2020)

..


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jun 22, 2020)

Did just 15 miles on Saturday on a windy day in Huntington Beach, half of 'em easy...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 22, 2020)

Elgin Oriole - Viva La Beaver Mexican Stout


----------



## Derek499 (Jun 23, 2020)

39 Elgin basket case








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Jun 23, 2020)

I needed to pick up some things, so I took the  "stationwagon" out.


You got to love a small hardware  store that carries bike parts. I figured that I might want to have a brand new innertube for emergencies.


Then to the Amish market to get some pickled beets and tomatoes. 


Then headed back home.



 Getting better with the No Hands gig. Rode it  for 1 mile hands free. Great ride. Be Safe


----------



## Miq (Jun 23, 2020)

Up at Apache Wash again this morning.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2020)

I went back to work today, in Orange, up-and-down the river trail, '40 WF HD.
The high-lights this afternoon were a Halo around the sun, and they graded the dirt side of the path I take.
Very nice and smooth again.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 23, 2020)

Enjoy life,  ride old bikes.

Pierce Racer


----------



## fattyre (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 24, 2020)

36 Goodyear. Colson built


----------



## Sven (Jun 24, 2020)

Did a rack and ride to Solomons this morning.






The Infamous "Tiki Bar" . More people get popped for drunk driving here than any other bar in the county. It's only 9:40 , doesnt open til 11. Oh well maybe next time. In fact , nothing was open yet except a small breakfast joint.


A few water shots






A cool compass


A very bicycle friendly town



A great ride
 Be Safe


----------



## Miq (Jun 24, 2020)

Morning ride with my family through the streets of Chandler. Big palm tree getting removed with a crane was entertaining.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 24, 2020)

Borrowed a vintage GF to ride the trolley trail in Branford/Stony Creek, CT.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 24, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Borrowed a vintage GF to ride the trolley trail in Branford/Stoney Creek, CT.
> 
> View attachment 1217457
> 
> ...





Glad I noticed the Gary Fisher. I almost got an entirely different meaning from your post just reading the words.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 24, 2020)

Hot short afternoon ride


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 24, 2020)

Another day of electrical work in Orange, that I'm privileged to pedal 1940 Western Flyer, HD WWII Service bike, with Sun's Light For All carrier bag.
Warm afternoon ride into the head-wind home; I remembered a tip from @bulldog1935 tighten up core muscles, and lean slightly in for a burst in acceleration.
It definitely works.







@Sven keep riding no-hands, sit back and enjoy the ride.
I want to ride up hills no-hands.
I've done it with this bike, sometimes. 
Pedal Pedal Pedal


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 24, 2020)

Cruising on my Huffman this evening.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 25, 2020)

Broke out the run a bout this morning. Got it ready for a possible trip to Temecula for the swap


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 25, 2020)

'57 Deluxe Hornet on this morning ride. A beautiful day for a ride. 
From the Chinese restaurant down the street  from work. 



From the Harley shop parking lot looking at the dealership



The Harley shop



The road behind the dealership. Not much traffic this time the day, 4:40 AM. Lots of traffic  during the day.



Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 25, 2020)

Tried to meet some friends for Bike Night(unofficial) last night. A cloud burst with lightening ended the ride & everyone went home. But I went for a little bit when the rain stopped since I was already out.


----------



## Sven (Jun 25, 2020)

My '55 Corvette in Mennonite country



Finally, phase 2,  the produce auction can resume to some what normal 




Rode down the road to the Stauffer farm and got more tomatoes. Nice little floral arrangement in the background



Great Ride ! Be Safe.
P.S. I'm getting really agitated when I see this guy. 


More so , because I dont know what it means


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2020)

I had a little breeze at my back this morning, and I packed a "Sack" for snacks in the carrier bag.
9 miles up the river-trail; only had to hold the bars two times.
When I crossed to the other side, on the wooden crossing bridge, and when you have to do a U-turn to cross the river at Katella.
Back up the hills from 15 under-passes was challenging.
Fun rides to-and-from work again today, '40 WF HD


----------



## fattyre (Jun 25, 2020)

I know, I know.  Not vintage, but damn today has been a good day on a bicycle.


----------



## bficklin (Jun 25, 2020)

fattyre said:


> I know, I know. Not vintage, but damn today has been a good day on a bicycle.
> View attachment 1218069




Great picture, glad you enjoyed your day [emoji4].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 26, 2020)

Happy Friday. Morning ride on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. A beautiful morning, hope it's a  precursor for the day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 26, 2020)

My outdoor welding cart.rode it from the back garage to the front garage today


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 26, 2020)

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 26, 2020)

Rare Shaw's Grocery "Bag Tank" model...


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 26, 2020)

Velvet DeLUXE 44 miles back-and forth at the beach, back up the river-trail, to the bank, and a local grower for some berries.
I carried it on my lap with one hand riding home, I snatched a few with the other hand when i could.


----------



## AndyA (Jun 26, 2020)

I rode my military-themed Huffy Tundra to deliver a package to the post office. No, it does not contain cookies for the troops.


----------



## Miq (Jun 26, 2020)

Rode out to Kyrene this morning. 



Saw a couple of biplanes taking a loop around the valley. 


41 New World


----------



## hotrod (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jun 26, 2020)

A rack and Ride of my '64 "Copperhead " to Colonial Beach VA












Great Ride Today!


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jun 26, 2020)

Took _'Mr. Bernie'_ '64 Typhoon garage sail'n this morning...






got these from the 50 cent apiece bucket...





the gems  -  vintage Craftsman 'Long C' tappet wrench and a Blue poinT 9/16s combo


----------



## SKPC (Jun 26, 2020)

I know I know!!! Not classic, but I rode my new plastic bike today...and yesterday, and the day before...and the one before that.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 26, 2020)

..


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 26, 2020)

Sunset ride around the neighborhood on my '57 Deluxe Hornet. A beautiful evening. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 27, 2020)

Downtown


----------



## Cosmicflyer (Jun 27, 2020)

Riding the 1939 monarch rocket... has wrong head badge..it needed one until I find the original


----------



## Sven (Jun 27, 2020)

Did a little more than 30 miles today on the TNT.



Had to stop by the bank to get some cash .I do t know what this man was doing, but it took like 10 minutes to finish  up at the ATM


A nice shady spot. It started to get a little inferno out here. Wanted to do more miles , but not worth having a heat stroke 


Great Ride, though. Be Safe!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 27, 2020)

Rode the Northern Rail Trail in Boscawen and Franklin today. Took out my '61 Panther 3. A beautiful day for a ride. 



A nice wooded Trail 



An opening at the power lines



Hay and corn fields that once belonged to Daniel Webster



A large deformed and damaged tree along Webster Place



The north side of Gerrish depot



Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 27, 2020)

Those three pretty ladies are my wife and her two surving sisters who get together each year at our beach house rental in Door County Wisconsin.  They cavort and I work.  I call them my harem and they call me their eunuch.  I've never been a fan of castration but they are good cooks.  They tried out the Schwinn Suburban picnic bike and even though the wine consumption was substantial the bike safely returned.   That is a classy picture of a 1939 Motoscoot on my 1947 model bed warmer of 45 years.  






The bodies of my long-suffering wife, Mary with her sisters Madge and Chrissa are processing all that wine..   Mary's favorite hard working mule took this picture of these special ladies in all their senior glory.
        They resembled  grey tornados as they laughed their way through wine, crafts and shopping excursions.  I viewed their activities through sawdust, window washing spray and dissembled parts hanging from my closet door project.
         They dragged my exhausted frame to two supper locations before my six o'clock bedtime.  I ground coffee each morning at dawn to get a running start at each day's goals.  Their day's goals were reached at more leisurely, semi-random pace but it was a memorable event that one reflects on during those rare, quiet moments -- like watching a log come out of the family dog.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2020)

1938 Roadmaster Supreme on the North Augusta Greeneway. V/r Shawn


----------



## hzqw2l (Jun 27, 2020)

After the shakedown ride on my Roadmaster...


----------



## Dbike (Jun 28, 2020)

1969 Schwinn Stingray dirt bike (Fair Lady) actually on some dirt!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 28, 2020)

Cruised in Town for breakfast, most grateful. Only 20 miles round trip . Looking forward to a wonderful day. Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## gtflyte (Jun 28, 2020)

Rode the 55  CCM delivery over for a Breakfast Dirty  Dog 
Enjoy


----------



## crazyhawk (Jun 28, 2020)

Riding through Spiegel Grove, the location of the Rutherford B. Hayes Presidential Library and home.  The iron gates are the originals from the White House in the 1800's.  The attack squirrel is moving in for the kill.....


----------



## buck hughes (Jun 28, 2020)

rode my 1942 Hawthorne "VICTORY" bike today-rides great!


----------



## Miq (Jun 28, 2020)

@crazyhawk that paint scheme is great!  @buck hughes sweet blackout hubs!

Went out for a morning ride through Gilbert.  


Guys in the park wearing masks staying at least one swords length apart. 







You are the gem that God turned into a woman for the sake of my life. - Javier Solis



17 miles on the 41.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## gtflyte (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Bike Guy (Jun 28, 2020)

Nice ride along White River in Indianapolis. 



Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MP12965 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 29, 2020)

Sometimes with everything going on in the world, ya just need to grab your 52 Black and Cream, deep fendered Monark SD and head for your pond!!!!!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 29, 2020)

Seen a 30s Chevy that seemed to match my bike. Took a ride down to the creek trail to celebrate finishing a graveyard week of work.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 29, 2020)

Today I was off work, so I pulled the bag and rode free'er.
60 miles along the edge of our continent, flyin' like a eagle.

















Privileged to buy Stephen lunch today.
Another beautiful day for a ride at the beach.


----------



## Sven (Jun 29, 2020)

After putting on a set of 16" apehangers , I took my '63 "fat tire" American for a test spin around the  neighborhood . It's part of a planning & development stage  for an upcoming project.  Comfortable  and good ride. 




Be Safe


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 29, 2020)

1936 Schwinn Double bar roadster on it’s shakedown run. Finished for now until I find fenders and a chainguard.


----------



## Miq (Jun 29, 2020)

Rode out to Kyrene this morning. Crazy crosswinds again today but a nice ride. 



41 New World


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 29, 2020)

Been wanting to join the 'Roadster Club' for a while now and have been building a 1936 Schwinn Double bar project. This was just a first assembly to see if all the pieces are here and if they fit together. Had to cut a few corners, like putting on a lady's seat, to finish before it got too dark to go for a ride.









On this, its maiden ride, I went about ten blocks round trip. It was like riding a bucking bronco that was none too happy to have me on its back. Could feel both the front and rear hubs need rebuilding and maybe new bearings. The seat is too far forward and the handlebars hit my knees. The pieced together chain made enough of a racket that it turned the heads of every bystander.

None of this would dampen the beauty of this model's lines or the joy of my first ride on a Schwinn Roadster!
"First make it go, then make it pretty"
More to come...


----------



## ricobike (Jun 29, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> OK, I'm doing something wrong.
> Right pedal- straight up,
> mark the start of tire touching ground,
> Pedal crank one full revolution until right pedal straight up again. 214 inches
> ...




Gear inches calculates how big of a wheel (in diameter) you'd have to have with no gearing to get the same ride as your bike.  Think of the wheel attached to the cranks on a high wheel bike.  The gear inches calculation uses the diameter of the theoretical wheel where your test is measuring the circumference of that wheel.  Easy conversion, just divide your number by pi (3.14) and you'll have your gear inches for your bike as it's geared  (circumference / pi = diameter).

If all of your wheels are the same size on your bikes, you can just use your gear sizes to figure out how the bikes will ride best. I have bikes with different size wheels (16, 20, 24, 26), so I use Sheldon Browns Gain Ratio calculator to help make them ride similarly.  It basically takes gear inches and adds crank length to the calculation.

Ride on!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 29, 2020)

Took the red Whizzer out for an evening ride to check the carburetor after disassembling it and cleaning the varnished parts.


----------



## mrg (Jun 30, 2020)

A few laps on a new Columbia project I picked up yesterday to go with a tank I've had for years!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 30, 2020)

Red 55 corvette


----------



## frank 81 (Jun 30, 2020)

"53 Schwinn  New Build, Took it on a 5 Mile Test Ride Today. Rides Great.


----------



## Sven (Jun 30, 2020)

Back on the American again this morning , riding down to the Pickleball courts to see what all the craze is about. Never heard of it til a few weeks ago from my buddy who spends winters in Florida. 








My intention was to just check the game out, see how it is played and such, while my buddy played. One of the senior  players wasn't having me sit on my ass.  He took me over to one of the empty courts and we just hit the ball back and forth for about an hour. As well, some of the important rules were covered. " Stay out of the kitchen " is one.
 It was really fun.



Great work out and ride.


----------



## Sven (Jun 30, 2020)

frank 71 said:


> "53 Schwinn  New Build, Took it on a 5 Mile Test Ride Today. Rides Great.
> View attachment 1221099



Sweet looking build!


----------



## Miq (Jun 30, 2020)

Nice ride through Gilbert this morning. Cooler than it’s been in a while. Took a spin around the historic water tower. 





The 41 is getting dusty again riding through the dry desert.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jun 30, 2020)

Short ride to the nature reserve today.  Temp 90, heat index 102





I took this picture and was working on a better low angle shot when I was harassed by some biting flies and had to flee the area





alligators in that hole for sure!





the payoff:  Kona IPA


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 30, 2020)

I had another day-off work, and it's the last day of June, Half-Ways thru 2020, so I rode 72 miles; and Darren's 50/50 ride in June, for his Birthday, @dnc1 
Velvet DeLUXE, 1935 Huffman, rides great!











Back-to-back 30 mile beach loop ride, 6 miles each way from home to get there, is 72 miles.
I didn't use a GPS or computer to figure it though, it's just math.:eek:
I ate 4 tacos at Great Mex, Taco Tuesday deal; awesome as usual.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 30, 2020)

Just a short lunch ride today. On the 1936 double bar roadster again, but now with its chain guard in place


----------



## GUSMC (Jun 30, 2020)

Pollok Estate, Glasgow (Scotland)
View attachment 1221401


----------



## SKPC (Jun 30, 2020)

Great day on the modified 1937 Snyder-made Ward Hawthorne all around the hood.   New is not necessarily better.




That's what he said...





Up Thaynes' canyon.



Out in the flats...






Don't watch the "news".   Go ride your bike and clear your mind. Anything is possible.


----------



## Sven (Jun 30, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> I had another day-off work, and it's the last day of June, Half-Ways thru 2020, so I rode 72 miles; and Darren's 50/50 ride in June, for his Birthday, @dnc1
> Velvet DeLUXE, 1935 Huffman, rides great!
> View attachment 1221274View attachment 1221275View attachment 1221276View attachment 1221279View attachment 1221280
> Back-to-back 30 mile beach loop ride, 6 miles each way from home to get there, is 72 miles.
> ...



I guarantee your 72 mile ride was more comfortable on your Huffman than it would be on that Sporty hardtail chop, even with its sprung seat.  Very cool looking though.
Great job on the distance and figuring out the mileage through mathematics.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 30, 2020)

Took a after dinner ride only 12 or so . It was nice to get out , probably sleep really good tonight.


----------



## Phrank Vee (Jun 30, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> ...


----------



## Phrank Vee (Jun 30, 2020)

Just picked this up on Saturday from original owner. Has not been ridden in years. So I oiled the crap out of it and rode all over. Learned that these spaceliners are very heavy, and can bottom out. I never knew anything about a kickback 2 speed but love it. Once I find the tank I will be fully stoked. But def enjoyed the ride. Cool bike.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 1, 2020)

Big quadangle this morning


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 1, 2020)

1936 Electric, early morning light ride to Sunset Beach.
Mom feeding her babies.
I saw her building this nest.
pics are never as good....


----------



## gtflyte (Jul 1, 2020)

Rode a CCM 4 Canada Day 
Thanks


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 2, 2020)

Foggy early morning ride on my '48 Western Flyer. 
Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## fattyre (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jul 2, 2020)

Yesterday,  I did a rack and ride to Westmoreland County, Va. Back in the nineteen hundred eighties, I worked here as a "Spike Camp" leader for the YCC .




A mini Washington Monument. 



Unfortunately,  the mansion  and grounds are closed off.



Down the road I went. 



Washington  gravesite 



Social distancing for cars



Great ride, beautiful weather.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 2, 2020)

Longmont Bike Night Officially kicked off the 17th season last night!!!   



Was too excited to see everyone and forgot to take pictures but we split into groups of 50 at roll-out to keep our distancing. Not sure how many showed up. Probably around 75 people. Next week will be a big turnout once everyone realizes we're riding again.

Took my 1919 Mead Ranger.....


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 2, 2020)

Morning ride. Felt good to get the legs and heart pumping.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 2, 2020)

I worked last night so I got a late start for my morning ride.
I picked 1937 Aero King, Double-Bar roadster, by Schwinn.
It's a "Swap-Meet" bike; all of it came from bike swaps/bike buds lately.
Really low, spinning gear that's effortless with aluminum rims and pedals.
The saddle is an amazing original Persons from Marty @cyclingday with a bell and leather hanger from Scott @rustjunkie 
The bars were a gift from Bird @birdzgarage and the tassels from Mike @fordmike65 
The Vans Tires I got from @Cory the bike from Tony @rustintime 
Pretty sure I Love it.











The old two-tone hand pinstripes and lettering are pretty cool too; and that BADGE!


----------



## Sven (Jul 2, 2020)

I took the "Stationwagon" out today . Needed to fetch some viddles.



Two dozen ear of Silver King and some maters later, back on the trail heading south.



The sky was full of "Happy little clouds" today.



Great 15 miler ride today. Be Safe.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 2, 2020)

Short ride to lunch today on the double bar


----------



## mrg (Jul 2, 2020)

1st long ride on the new project Columbia ( don't know the year because can't find anything starting with "V" in the Columbia book ), went up Coyote creek past a few river mergers. Well the curved crossbar bars look cool but finding out they are kinda in the way!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 3, 2020)

Cruising around ventura yesterday. Hung out with @Dizzle Problems for a little while.nice meeting you bro!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 3, 2020)

Last ride, going to a new home today. 

1951 Schwinn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 3, 2020)

Good Morning Cabers
  Taking in a little cruise before it gets to hot here in Texas


----------



## bficklin (Jul 3, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> I worked last night so I got a late start for my morning ride.
> I picked 1937 Aero King, Double-Bar roadster, by Schwinn.
> It's a "Swap-Meet" bike; all of it came from bike swaps/bike buds lately.
> Really low, spinning gear that's effortless with aluminum rims and pedals.
> ...




Love those Vans tires, Googled them and could not find them in stock anywhere [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 3, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Good Morning Cabers
> Taking in a little cruise before it gets to hot here in Texas
> 
> View attachment 1222650



heck, by 9am it's too hot, until about 9:30pm.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 3, 2020)

Blue klunker


----------



## mrg (Jul 3, 2020)

A few miles today on my Columbia down the river and around the park in Orange!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 4, 2020)

Took off at 6 and back by 8:30 it gets really hot here in Texas after 9 or so . The morning is the best part of the day . Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## crazyhawk (Jul 4, 2020)

Great morning ride in Ohio but getting hotter by the minute.  Must....find.....shade...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 4, 2020)

My neighbor, who I've known since 4th grade, and his wife, since High School invited me over last night for an Adult Beverage...took the Zenith cause it was in the garage.....





When I went to leave he says "let me show you my newest bike.....It is cool.......





Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 4, 2020)

Morning ride. Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## PAValentine (Jul 4, 2020)

HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY Everyone!

...25 miles this 4th of July morning on the Patriotic '36 Silver King Kustom...


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 4, 2020)

Early morning eight mile ride in Erie PA on circa 1890 48” Star. Happy 4th of July:


----------



## Sven (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy Independence Day!
Took the Flightliner out today 



My buddy Wade on his stretch Fire bike. We just got finished Pickleball practice  heading to get a bite.


"Gotta have a WaWa"



Taking a break at the Market. What a mad house.


I got home and cooked some of the Silver King I got the other day. So sweet it needs no butter just Old Bay Seasoning. 


Anyway, great ride this morning. Wishing you all a great and safe holiday


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy 4th of July, Independence Day!
1936 Electric in HB, bumped into a couple more Schwinns.....







The surf is epic, but the beach is closed.:eek:


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 4, 2020)

After dinner cruise with the kiddo on the 38 fastback.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 4, 2020)

9pm, 90f.  5 miles on the Pierce Racer.

Happy 244th Birthday America!

Happy Independence Day brothers and sisters of the wheel.


----------



## ballooney (Jul 5, 2020)

Some friends came out for an evening ride with us...nice to get the Schwinns out. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 5, 2020)

..Most grateful. Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## KevinBrick (Jul 5, 2020)

Bearskin train Minocqua, WI with my son.. 
Happy 4th of July


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 5, 2020)

Happy Sunday! 1935 velvet to the beach


----------



## Sven (Jul 5, 2020)

Wade and I rolled out early this morning to beat the heat. Did about 12 miles. 










Great ride.
Be safe. We will  pull through these crazy times.


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 5, 2020)

Riding the rail bikes in Concord NH


----------



## crazyhawk (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 5, 2020)

1941 Schwinn dx-badged as 'Schwinn Majestic'


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 5, 2020)

Winnipesaukee River Trail. Maiden voyage '64 Jaguar. A beautiful day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## cbustapeck (Jul 5, 2020)

I’ve long wanted a Stingray, but they’re outside what I care to spend. When this popped up locally for $80, and my daughter not only needed a bike but also loved it, how could I say no? It’s close enough to a Stingray for me. Bonus: metallic purple paint and velour seat. Second bonus: She was good with me taking it for a ride today.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 5, 2020)

Took a tour on the Pierce Motor Bike this evening.  It was only 93f, not as bad as the past few days.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 5, 2020)

Went for a 4.5 hour ride through the cities of Fremont, Newark, Union City, Hayward, and back to Fremont...Schwinn Cruiser 5.








Edge of S.F. Bay...low tide




Coyote Hills Park looking back at Mission Peak...




Hayward Golf Course stop...




Lake Elizabeth, Fremont




stopped at a friend's house for a beverage...then went riding at the local school.




Riding home at sunset...





Great day for a ride!


4:24 hrs, 40.75 miles, 788 feet elevation gain.


----------



## mrg (Jul 5, 2020)

Took my 59 Wasp around the "Ranch", where in between the rows of beans there's bunkers full of nukes!


----------



## whopperchopper (Jul 6, 2020)

This one


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 6, 2020)

55 westy


----------



## Sven (Jul 6, 2020)

Took  "Copperhead " out and about. 



Riding with the fellas. John (riding the silver Specialized) was riding to work. Wade and I were just cruisin'.


One the way home, I stopped by my John's (from above ) to see about a birdbath.





On the trail again


3/4 low shot


Great ride .Be safe!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 6, 2020)

Morning light ride on Velvet again, 44 miles.
OC beach loop, with a over-lap back to the power-plant & green-belt high-voltage transmission lines.











High-tide and big surf recently in Balboa.:eek:




Super-fun ride along the edge of this Continent.


----------



## Miq (Jul 6, 2020)

@tripple3 logging some good miles as usual!  Do you get shocked by your bike when you ride under the High Voltage lines? When I ride under them where they droop closest to the canal, I get some nice sparks jumping into my fingers if I don’t keep myself at the same potential as my frame.  My rubber sandals and leather seat keep me isolated, so I have to touch the bars beyond my grips with my bare fingers to stop it.  Like you, I love electricity, so a good shock in the morning helps get me going.  Wondering how many other riders have noticed this.

Hot ride this morning out to Gilbert.  They have started working on a pedestrian/bike bridge over the trax outside of town.  This is one of the very few places I have to get off my bike.  I’m glad they are going to fix that finally.  








96F at 9:30am on the 41 New World


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 6, 2020)

Rode the Asquamchumauke Valley Trail system  today, in Wentworth and Warren NH. Took my '56 Jaguar out on this ride. The Trail itself was kinda  crappy about an inch of soft sand,dirt and small rocks. The ATV'S really dig it up. The scenery and beautiful day made up for the Trail.



Corridor 5 Trail to the Redstone Rocket. Similar to the one's that launched Alan Shepard and then Gus Grissom into space in 1961






Reading material at the Rocket



Granite ledges along the Trail






The Wentworth covered bridge



On the otherside of the covered bridge  looking down at the Baker river.
Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 6, 2020)

Miq said:


> @tripple3 logging some good miles as usual! Do you get shocked by your bike when you ride under the High Voltage lines? When I ride under them where they droop closest to the canal, I get some nice sparks jumping into my fingers if I don’t keep myself at the same potential as my frame. My rubber sandals and leather seat keep me isolated, so I have to touch the bars beyond my grips with my bare fingers to stop it. Like you, I love electricity, so a good shock in the morning helps get me going.  Wondering how many other riders have noticed this.



Nope; my conductivity is Way higher voltage/frequency than these lines...and I Never touch the bars with my bare hands!
I'm a State certified Journeyman Electrician, I'm pondering the stuff _I Don't Know_.








Hey, someone opened the fence.





Picking what to do with time.
Ride a bike all day; energy of a 10 year old boy....maybe it work both ways?


----------



## Miq (Jul 6, 2020)

@tripple3 I think in your case you are right.  You are probably more energetic than the lines themselves. 

For the rest of us, here is some info I dug up on these micro shocks


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 7, 2020)

No micro shocks for me tonight. Just a local buzz and late night ride down main street. They are blocking off half the lanes of the main drag through town to allow bars/restaurants to extend patio seating.  Which slows down traffic.... Ok no biggie. Take side streets. But dang those cement pillars look awful. They should allow preselected volunteers to reserve half a day to allow the plethora of local artists to jazz em up.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 7, 2020)

Redline pl26 aka the rasta bike


----------



## Miq (Jul 7, 2020)

Rode out to Kyrene this morning.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 7, 2020)

Miq said:


> @tripple3 logging some good miles as usual!  Do you get shocked by your bike when you ride under the High Voltage lines? When I ride under them where they droop closest to the canal, I get some nice sparks jumping into my fingers if I don’t keep myself at the same potential as my frame.  My rubber sandals and leather seat keep me isolated, so I have to touch the bars beyond my grips with my bare fingers to stop it.  Like you, I love electricity, so a good shock in the morning helps get me going.  Wondering how many other riders have noticed this.



Oh, the stories I could tell................


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2020)

Miq said:


> For the rest of us, here is some info I dug up on these micro shocks





WetDogGraphix said:


> Oh, the stories I could tell................



That micro shock study is UK's grid, not ours.
Maybe Floyd @WetDogGraphix can start a thread in  the Lounge, telling stories, Posting pics.
Maybe, somehow, all this stuff is connected, Universal Power; Light For All; Goodness; Positive Energy; much much more....??
32 miles today, Velvet DeLuxe.
I'm working nights right now, shortened my ride.
Happy to squeeze in what I can.


----------



## Miq (Jul 7, 2020)

@tripple3 Ok here's one from the good old USA.  It's not just a UK grid thing.  I assure you it happens to me almost every day, and to my occasional riding partners when they join me.  I'm not making this up.  Come to the dry desert and ride under the lines with me anytime, it's not like your humid coast rides.  Shocking...



(obviously real lightning in this shot)


----------



## Sven (Jul 7, 2020)

8 1/2 inches of rain the night before can certainly foul up traffic. If you look carefully,  you will see that someone tried to drive through the waters . Didn't work out too well for them.


S/B Rt 5 shut  down at 6  due to flooding.



I got back on the trail ,which was uncrowded,  weird.



Definitely a better way to travel  today  through Charlotte Hall


Great ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2020)

Miq said:


> Ok here's one from the good old USA. It's not just a UK grid thing. I assure you it happens to me almost every day, and to my occasional riding partners when they join me. I'm not making this up. Come to the dry desert and ride under the lines with me anytime, it's not like your humid coast rides. Shocking...



OH, trust me, i'm a believer.
Just enlightening that i looked at it.
Since 1968, when i was little, and Daddy was the only one to call me "Sparky"; These lines from the Edison Plant, buzzzzz loudly in the Pacific oceans' "Marine Layer"
(or is it _Lair_?), that run by the houses and school yards.
I hum and sing all the time too; maybe it's the ocean.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 7, 2020)

Rode the Cheshire Rail Trail in Keene NH today. Some paved some not. A beautiful day for a ride on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. 



Starting out by the park



An old smoke stack along the industrial section of the Trail



Coal silos



To the unpaved section of the Trail



They roast their own coffee beans for their shop downtown.



Back on the shaded Trail
Awesome time. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 7, 2020)

Rode the 1927 Hawthorne Trail Blazer a couple miles, sans electricity.  Pretty sure it is going to a new home very soon, at least someone is telling me they want to buy it.  It is going to a new home this weekend, as it technically sold last night.

Overall,  for a 93 year old bicycle,  it rides very well.  I like it, but I like Pierce's more.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 7, 2020)

It was hot today. I waited until after 9:00 pm and after a rain to head out topless. I used my man rights to head out out into the night just wearing shorts and some crock's on the foot.













If this expression of man freedom upsets anyone,  Please note: I do support the equal rights no shirt required movement.

I got home just moments before the next thunderstorm.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2020)

Back to work tonight wiring lights... service bike, light carrier for the Sun, '40 Western Flyer, HD 40+ miles along the shores of the Pacific, and home under the 4 Barre-Ellis 220kV transmission lines.
Yup, same-o same-o 



Look closely in the river, baby pterodactyl.


----------



## Sven (Jul 8, 2020)

@tripple3, California never ceases to amaze me. Great looking women, great weather,  Godzilla electrical towers and now Pterodactyls. LoL
@Miq , you ride under said Godzilla towers and  have sparks flash between  your fingers and handlebars. That seems like a scene from American Horror Story. LoL
And @WetDogGraphix ....I saw a video of those crazy 300ft or more tower electricians. All I can say is " Oh H3LL no!"
Hats off to you if that was your job. 
Anyway.........
A 12 mile journey on my '55 Corvette today . Waters have all subsided from the roadways, no traffic SNAFUs.







Great ride.  Be Safe


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 8, 2020)

Rode my stepson's GT mountain bike to the park with the kiddo. Kinda matched up with my daughters. I could do wheelies and bounce like Tigger...... But it felt absolutely awful. I wont be riding it again unless the gears and brakes are fixed and I'm on a trail. Zero pterodactyls.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 8, 2020)

Short ride to lunch today. Bike of choice : 1945 RoadMaster


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 8, 2020)

1947 Roadmaster Deluxe,  modified. 

Rolling on a Inter4 coaster.  Yep, I ride girls bikes sometimes.


----------



## Miq (Jul 8, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> Yep, I ride girls bikes sometimes.




That's not a girls bike, that a vintage "step thru".


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 8, 2020)

Miq said:


> That's not a girls bike, that a vintage "step thru".



Modified girls bike.    it's kinda quick.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 8, 2020)

Evening/sunset ride around the neighborhood.  Rumbles of thunder all around, no lightning or rain. Took my '64 Jaguar, it was the easiest to get out of the shed. Great time. Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 9, 2020)

Rode my '79 Custom Schwinn Panther last night for Longmont Bike Night.











There was about 50 people that made it this week and a great night for a ride even though it was about 99° when we started at 6:30pm.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 9, 2020)

Went out before the heat advisory today. '66 Panther was my bike of choice. The Winnipesaukee River Trail had some heavy rain overnight. The trail was nice though,no major washouts.  A beautiful day for a ride.



Starting out at Trestle view park



Nice and shady on the trail



A sitting bench overlooking the river. The water was fairly high today, with the rain last night.


The remains of a mill dam along the river



Back to the Trestle seen from the park. Looking toward downtown.



A blue arc from the river mist? It was rushing today. Awesome morning. Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Jul 9, 2020)

After a few games of pickleball, I rode my 64 Varsity Tourist aka "Copperhead" to my buddy John's place to check on my wife's bird bath. Ready




Ran out of water so I  went to the gas and go joint  to grab a Gator Ade


Then rode back to fetch my truck to pick up the bird bath.


Great Ride today


----------



## Miq (Jul 9, 2020)

Another hot morning ride on the canal on the New World.


----------



## fattyre (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2020)

I decided to not work tonight, and ride my bike with fellow vintage two-wheel enthusiasts Marty @cyclingday , Frank @cyclonecoaster.com , John @schwinnja , Ron @rcole45 
I picked Velvet deLuxe because it was ready to go with the air pump already attached.
Quite the line-up, thanks for the Ride.









From here, we rode to Sunset Beach, Woody's for lunch, awesome as usual.
Gorgeous day coming back, so I rode on ahead, back down to the Wedge for a pic.




Just over 50 miles on Velvet, what a ride.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 9, 2020)

Tonight I went out on a minimized tenkara Chicago suburban neighborhood  fishing trip.

One human powered terrestrial vehicle, one rod, one line, and only one fly.

























I just caught a bunch of little guys but it was fun.

The almost 10 foot telescopic rod was shipped to my home all the way from China for under 6$,  "purchase price plus shipping" , (How in the hell does that happen?). If I wanted to ship the same rod just a 3 hour drive away I would be charged more in just shipping costs.


----------



## Miq (Jul 10, 2020)

41 New World


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 10, 2020)

*Had a great ride along the strand - I took out my Shelby that I was going to debut @ the July CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride on July 5th that was cancelled due to the closure of Los Angeles beach & bicycle paths ..so this was ready to roll .. 

Here are some of my pics from the day & what a great day it was with temps in the mid 70's along the coast with a slight ocean breeze all day ... The day started early @ Balboa Bakery Donuts then off to lunch @ Woody's Diner about 14 miles away in Sunset Beach & then back along the strand to Huntington Beach to people watch @ the HB Pier .. down Main Street for a Ice Cream snack then back to Newport Beach with some food from @ Charlies Chili before heading back to the parked cars .. thanks for the much needed meet up & great day guys  .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank *


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 10, 2020)

Great pics Frank and Marty; your perspective shows some more of why I do this so often... @cyclingday  & @cyclonecoaster.com 
Yeah, I went again today, 44 miles total, Elgin Curvey Cruiser, with a siren blazing every occasion I saw fit.









This is where the Power Plant is; and the gate is open...
they wouldn't let me ride in though.:eek:


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 10, 2020)

Winnipesaukee River Trail  '61 Panther 3. Hazy, a bit humid, not real hot though low 80's. Great ride. Stay healthy, be safe and have fun.
Hammerhead 



Out on the trail 



Remains of another one of the mill dams along the river 



A wetland area, where 2 swallow type birds were hovering over the water. Catching minnows, insects or both. I could not really tell?



A freshly hayed field


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 10, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> After a few more beers, my girl forgot all about having me clean the garage and yard...
> View attachment 575621
> View attachment 575622
> View attachment 575623



Sweet Skylark


----------



## SKPC (Jul 10, 2020)

Been riding a lot, but not vintage....on the new Ibis.  Plenty of vertical this week!  I'll share a few photos of the last few days anyway.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 11, 2020)

Good Morning, best part of the day . Wakey  Wakey !


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## John G04 (Jul 11, 2020)

First ride! The 2 speed is really cool, once I can get it tuned up and working perfectly I think this will be my favorite rider!


----------



## Sven (Jul 11, 2020)

A predawn start on my 72 schwinn Varsity.  



Met this retired Jarhead (25 years, Military  Intelligence) and rode with him a while. He is a cancer survivor and has ridden that trike across country. Hard core, there


20 miles later I'm at the Pickleball courts.  


After a few rounds, I'm back on the trIail again .



At the 36th mile, I had to  replenish my fluids,  Gator Ade...no beer.


Got my 40 miles ( and a few rounds of Pickleball  )in today


Great morning ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2020)

Sven said:


> Got my 40 miles in today



Nice! me too!
1939 Tiki Twin-bar, by Snyder
today was t-shirt gospel reading....
Nobody I know.







Today is also 7-Eleven's birthday, so I bought a large Slurpee for the last little bit home.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 11, 2020)

Northern Rail Trail for about 7 miles in Danbury and Wilmot NH. Before the heat advisory. A beautiful day for a ride. 



The trail is a bit more open here. Not as shady as other sections 



Wetlands then pasture  beyond 



No major washouts even with all the rain we've been getting



The Bridge is out
Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 11, 2020)

Fun ride today on the 1942 New World...

Squeezing more condo houses in the unused part of the cemetery...ugh...





Niles Rose garden...





Sequoia bridge stop...




Heading out to Newark...




Lakewood park, Newark...




Great day for a ride!


24.81 mi, 2:04 hours, max speed 25.1 mph


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2020)

1937 Aero King, errand


----------



## Dbike (Jul 11, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> The snow in the yard finally melted. So got my girlfriends Fair lady ready for her to ride. She did a few laps around the yard. She really likes this bike. And has fun riding it around.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1165799
> View attachment 1165801



Nice bike. What year is it?


----------



## sccruiser (Jul 11, 2020)

Cruised around Pacifica Ca, today with the Frisco Bay Stingrays.


----------



## crazyhawk (Jul 11, 2020)

Mad River & Nickel Plate Road Train Museum, Bellevue, Ohio.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 12, 2020)

This morning and some from yesterday.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 12, 2020)

Put a set of Dallas Bars on my Tall frame DBR . I’m really digging it . Had a blast cruising around the lake before it got to hot . Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride ✌


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 12, 2020)

My ride


Kickstand3 said:


> Put a set of Dallas Bars on my Tall frame DBR . I’m really digging it . Had a blast cruising around the lake before it got to hot . Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride ✌
> 
> View attachment 1227635
> 
> ...




Wow that is one good looking ride and looks like new! Our temps here in Central Florida get to the 90's but the heat index makes it feel in the triple digits. Can't wait for this heat to go away.


----------



## John G04 (Jul 12, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Put a set of Dallas Bars on my Tall frame DBR . I’m really digging it . Had a blast cruising around the lake before it got to hot . Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride ✌
> 
> View attachment 1227635
> 
> ...





I like that a lot. Very nice


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 12, 2020)

About 15 miles today. My 1940 Rollfast 4 bar, and my buddy’s custom project


----------



## Dbike (Jul 12, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> This morning and some from yesterday.



Wow, some very good scenery in those photos.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 12, 2020)

Rode my '64 American on The Winnipesaukee River Trail to Island Park. A beautiful day. 



A nice leisurely ride 



They are doing some work on the tracks 



The bridge to Island Park 



Island Park and the Winnipesaukee River 
Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 12, 2020)

Happy Sunday, riding day.
1940 Western Flyer, HD; with a new Yoder Hollywood Goose Horn, and a fresh coat of wax.
22 miles down to the Wedge and home; then 32 miles up to Orange for the Circle City Ride and home.
Great day to ride; everyday....


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 12, 2020)

sccruiser said:


> Cruised around Pacifica Ca, today with the Frisco Bay Stingrays.View attachment 1227463



Lovin it!
How’s Krate Mayhem, Dave doing?
I heard his recovery was going well, but haven’t heard any recent news on his progress.


----------



## Kstone (Jul 12, 2020)

Look what the cat dragged in...
It's been a while since I've been on here.
Hi again!


----------



## mrg (Jul 12, 2020)

Small group but a nice day for a ride on my 54? Columbia around Orange for the CC second Sunday!, didn't take many pics tho.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 12, 2020)

Another ride to the park with the kiddo. The horn on this bike is not vintage but the kids love it...... Almost as much as I do.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 12, 2020)

Kstone said:


> Look what the cat dragged in...
> It's been a while since I've been on here.
> Hi again!
> 
> ...





So you were on an extended vacation huh? France? Spain? Brazil? Sweden???


----------



## JLF (Jul 12, 2020)

Throw away Huffy Roadside frame with a mix of old & new parts (again).  Comfortable.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 12, 2020)

Fun afternoon ride out to the NWR and Coyote Hills...1948 Schwinn New World.





Don Edwards Nat'l Wildlife Refuge...








Willows trail, Coyote Hills





Old factory on the Alameda creek trail...




Heading home...





Great afternoon for a ride!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 12, 2020)

Not really riding much this weekend 
Been spending family time

But got to ride the Iver to the liquor store to get the local Spanish newspapers for my mom






My son Troy came along on his custom ‘49 Panther
Adding his special touches to it 
With all kinds of lights and chrome 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Ernbar (Jul 13, 2020)

Nice morning ride on my 73 Continental before the temps feel in the triple digits.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 13, 2020)

@Dbike could not quote your message? It's a 1981 Fair lady. My girlfriend rides it almost every day, and loves it. She recently added some accessories. Dog approved. Lol
Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 13, 2020)

Awesome ride today; two-fer on a bunch of stuff along the edge of the continent....








I stopped and talked to Bob at the Lemonade stand, he Hooked me up, so I'm off to the Tower again...






I stopped on the Bolsa Chica bridge (Swung around) to see this 79 blue Spitfire, original owner, hasn't done a thing to it.
Possible new CABEr, we'll see...








My new Yoder Goose horn got a work-out.
A lot of folks giggle, but my favorite line I heard all day as i swooped around, she said, "Ooh, he has a Horn!" Laughing all day long, 76 miles, back to HB pier for a second lemonade.
What a Day!


----------



## Sven (Jul 13, 2020)

@Ernbar , you got that kool yellow Continental looking good.


----------



## Sven (Jul 13, 2020)

Took a 11mile  ride on this mock up for a future project. Checking to see how well the drive train and rear wheel worked together.



The rear wheel is a 26 / 559 x 40mm width . The tire is an old 2.125 , hoping to make a 26 x 2.4 inch tire work.



Wade and I taking a break and grabbing a drink .


Still a work in progress.



Great ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 14, 2020)

47 schwinn.the green klunker.


----------



## Sven (Jul 14, 2020)

Took out my Suburban on the trail to the park.



Arrived at park and to the Pickleball courts. Played a few games. I'm still learning a lot. But it's fun and gets a lot of people around  my age group (56)  active.


Back on the trail, stopped to check out the horses.



End of this morning's ride.



Great ride. Hope everyone is doing well and staying safe.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 14, 2020)

I pulled this 1954 Wasp out for a ride and pics.
Yes, It's a beautiful bike, and it rides nice too.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 14, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> I pulled this 1954 Wasp out for a ride and pics.
> Yes, It's a beautiful bike, and it rides nice too.
> View attachment 1228604View attachment 1228605View attachment 1228606View attachment 1228607




Love it! Looks similar to my 55 cream and green Spitfire.


----------



## COB (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Ernbar (Jul 14, 2020)

Went out this evening for a short ride on my 73 Kool Yellow Speedster. Had to turn back early cause of rain.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 14, 2020)

Took a little after dinner cruise. It chilled down to 97 . Great ride tho, everyone play it safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 14, 2020)

This old thing. Kiddo hit the ground and needed a lift home.  She'll be all right and hopefully ready to ride tomorrow.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 14, 2020)

Ibis.






And  the Wards Hawthorne to the mailbox


----------



## Cbgimse (Jul 14, 2020)

1935 CCM Delivery


----------



## fattyre (Jul 15, 2020)

Found this beautiful caddy this morning. Wow!


----------



## bleedingfingers (Jul 15, 2020)

Latest finished bike  1930s.  Eatons Glyder
Very strange bike imported to Canada  from England similar to same period CCM but has New departure rear hub and half inch pedals supposed to be Raleigh but
looks more like a Hercules to me and serial number doesn't jive with Raleigh
Original paint  redid troxel seat   have original tiller braced bars but have these bars for my comfort  .
Also have the fenders coke bottle grips  and original teardrop magna pedals and a nice cast iron newspaper rack for the front and a cast double sided kickstand .
Replaced Cranks as well but friend of mine got me exact match nos right side crank.
Wheels on this bike where super straight had 2 broken spokes on the front wheel but even it rolled really straight.
Other than getting the cranks off this bike came apart very easy so must have been stored indoors most of its life .
Chain was rusty and might replace it but other than that no real rust .
Even the insides of the rims where very clean
Gibson pedals are only temporary
Also check out all the pin stripping


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 15, 2020)

bleedingfingers said:


> Latest finished bike  1930s.  Eatons Glyder
> Very strange bike imported to Canada  from England similar to same period CCM but has New departure rear hub and half inch pedals supposed to be Raleigh but
> looks more like a Hercules to me and serial number doesn't jive with Raleigh
> Original paint  redid troxel seat   have original tiller braced bars but have these bars for my comfort  .
> ...



That's a beautiful machine.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 15, 2020)

Late evening ride on the Pierce Racer.

Hot and working 7 days a week right now.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 15, 2020)

Longmont bike night ride. First time me and the kiddo went this year. Great time!


----------



## Sven (Jul 15, 2020)

A early evening ride on my '59 Higgins Flightliner .



I don't know what this guy is doing out this late



A pose in front if our "Godzilla" towers. Not as impressive as the ones @tripple3  has to offer. 


The sun has set another day


Great Ride.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 15, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Longmont bike night ride. First time me and the kiddo went this year. Great time!
> 
> View attachment 1229353
> 
> ...




I wish we had those bicycle gatherings here. That looks like fun.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 15, 2020)

fattyre said:


> Found this beautiful caddy this morning. Wow!
> View attachment 1228995
> 
> View attachment 1228997




Did that belong to Elvis?


----------



## COB (Jul 16, 2020)

3 a.m. before work ride...


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 16, 2020)

Morning ride on my '64 Jaguar. A beautiful start to the day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 16, 2020)

Early morning,  last ride on the Hawthorne,  it's going to it's new home this morning.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 16, 2020)

Longmont Bike Night on my Kustom Kruiser.


















Great night for a ride!


----------



## Eatontkd (Jul 16, 2020)

I would love to find an Eatons Glider; would go well with my last name...


bleedingfingers said:


> Latest finished bike  1930s.  Eatons Glyder


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 16, 2020)

Well I got to the meet up spot in Fort Worth about 15 minutes early this morning,  so I got another last ride on the Hawthorne Trail Blazer. 









Then I watched it go away.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 16, 2020)

Yeah, bikes come and bikes go; enjoy 'em all while ya' get to.... @piercer_99 
1936 Electric for 32 miles, this fine Tank Bike Thursday.


----------



## JLF (Jul 16, 2020)

Another vintage black Huffy, this time; a ‘Good Vibrations’.  Cheap and relatively easy to find.  Comfortable ride too.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 16, 2020)

Night ride on my 47 repro Roadmaster. Super smooth rider.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 16, 2020)

One more spin of the earth!  Lovely ride.  Smooth, technical and narrow single-track for an hour and a half today. Had a _close call_ with another rider as I was speeding.    What I would call a panicked, just-in-time stop.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 17, 2020)

A little 20 cruise before work. Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 17, 2020)

Today, my new Rivendell.
Yesterday, a 1987 Bianchi something-or-other I’m going to start building up as soon as I can straighten out the fork.


----------



## hotrod (Jul 17, 2020)

ride across town



 and back.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2020)

Yet another beautiful day for a ride at the beach.
I'm eye-witness to just how good it is....





my good friend Peter enjoying the ride with his 4 grandsons....^^^^






a bigger and better Barrett's in Bolsa Chica soft-opening today; Cool Bike! ^^








42 miles rolling another revolution of the planet.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jul 17, 2020)

Took a farewell ride on my '36 CWC Trojan. Selling it to my neighbor friend who has gotten bitten by the bug. He started out with two bikes and..... You know the rest.  This bike was one of the first that I rehabbed a couple years ago. My first Morrow hub and I did not get it quite right so I just parked her for a couple years and dug into all my other projects.  When my buddy said he wanted her I had to get that Morrow hub right. With the experience of several dozen projects under my belt she is now rolling like the waves at tripple3's beaches.  Haha. I got first dibs if he ever wants to get rid of er.


----------



## Wheeler (Jul 17, 2020)

I took the Raleigh for its first ride!
I've been lazily puttering on 'er for years. Member Grant put a flame under me when he posted a pic of my bike in another thread, so I got 'er mobile.
T.Y. Grant.
I think I'll keep this one for awhile now that she's a goer.




Then I took this one for a shake down ride. I picked it up a couple of days ago off Kijiji for refurb and resale. I did all the bearings, changed crank and sprocket, scuffed her up and cleared, added saddle and topped off with a working Hawk yada yada.



One more piggy ready for Market.
I just put this repro frame to work as well. Merrily thinning the herd.



 Okay, you got me. I love my RAT colony.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 17, 2020)

Went for a long ride before meeting up with a friend at Lake Elizabeth for Friday burrito dinner outside...1941 Schwinn New World.

Heading out...




Baby goats in Alameda creek...




boys will be boys!




Niles Canyon...





Lake Elizabeth...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## gkeep (Jul 17, 2020)

Headed out with my daughter for an evening ride yesterday on the Pierce. Accidental head ahead shot while trying to record the hum of the rims at speed but it won't let me load an mp4 file.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 17, 2020)

We rode the MTB's late when most kick up their feet.  Fridays after 4pm makes for great riding and the natural world here provides a nice return spring from life's daily anchors.  Not old bikes, but nevertheless a great ride..


----------



## mrg (Jul 17, 2020)

A few miles today in and around the Santa Ana river on the 38 Henderson Klunker!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 18, 2020)

Early ride under the rising waning crescent moon, before sunrise.
Pics don't do justice to how beautiful it is.
WWII Service bike, 1940 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty, registered LABL 1943











I left in flip-flops so I wouldn't be gone too long; Sweetie has some "stuff" for me to do today.
18 miles under the power grid, HB CA


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 18, 2020)

Rode Mine Falls Park today took my '48 Western Flyer. An awesome day to be out riding. 



Starting out from Lincoln Park



A beautiful trail system



Some paved



Some not



Mine Falls Dam



Over to the Millyard smoke stack



Had to get a closer look
Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 18, 2020)

Pulled out 1934 Greyhound to go to the bank.
I laugh at the doors propped open, as I ride through with sunglasses and mask, helmet, ends of the wide bars barely clear.





I turned around for this, laying there in the ride-way I hit everyday.




This is the only bike i ride with striped chain stays and seat stays, and decal on the down tube. Greyhound


----------



## Kstone (Jul 18, 2020)

My gal pal and I went to Presque Isle up in Erie for the day. It was one of the best days I've had in a long time..


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 18, 2020)

1948 Schwinn New World...Went for a ride up to Hayward to stop by one of my favorite places, The Bistro. Said "Hi" to Vic as he prepared to open after 124 days...Happy to see he just might make it through these times...Vic helped introduce the world to Russian River Brewing Co.'s famous double IPA.

"_By 2000, double IPA was gaining wider acknowledgment, so much so that The Bistro in Hayward decided to host a competition devoted to the style. Bistro owner Vic Kralj invited Vinnie and Natalie to bring their best. Vinnie dubbed his entry Pliny the Elder, named for the Roman naval commander and philosopher whose first-century book Naturalis Historiais credited as the first known categorization of hops._"

On the way...









The Bistro!!




Stopped for this...Firemen working hard to stop this abandoned building blaze! Right side had a fireman about 50 ft up in firetruck bucket spraying water too.




Shinn plaque
Shinn Historical Park and Arboretum is a 4-1/2 acre hidden gem in Fremont. The Big House dates back to 1876 and it is surrounded by large trees and beautiful gardens.





Great day for a ride!

30.64 mi, 2:31 hr


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 19, 2020)

Morning ride on 1887 42” Pony Star through downtown Erie PA and back along waterfront.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 19, 2020)

^^ Nobody beats this* "Ridden not Hidden" *bike by BlueStreak.  Any better examples?..


----------



## hotrod (Jul 19, 2020)

not vintage. but still a good ride.I do not post this one much because it is not vintage but 

thought I would post the towns oldist still standing house.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 19, 2020)

Been riding a lot of new lately,  so I took a break and today rode my 1933 Colson with custom long seat post.....all around town..


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 19, 2020)

Ok done with the girly R.master girl bike  this morning.

Just take these one for @ little shake,

And buy a ice cream. Yummy Yummy on. (Solo) Vueltita, Well not Really.
Cause Jesus king of kings always is by me, ....

Every chance I have I love ride my bikes, ok
But these one is Especial. Hope you guys like it!!!


----------



## RJWess (Jul 19, 2020)

Took this one out for its maiden voyage. Love how this bike rides and feels. What a  Fantastic comfortable rider.


----------



## Floyd (Jul 19, 2020)

Did a little trail riding with the Higgins and Streamline


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 19, 2020)

This is my attempt at a cargo bike. Obviously still a long way to go, but it moves steers and stops.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 19, 2020)

I know that you are going to laugh but out of my 114 two wheeled vehicles, this is my favorite  ride.  It is a Columbia Commander III with a Japanese 3 speed. It wasn't used often so it was stored in a Wisconsin shed before my friend gave me about 7 bikes.  It had parts missing from the front brake so I replaced the whole thing.  In Illinois we do not need a 10 geared bike.  It is almost worthless but it gives my wrinkled bottom some flat land 







exercise.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 19, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> I know that you are going to laugh but out of my 114 two wheeled vehicles, this is my favorite  ride.  It is a Columbia Commander III with a Japanese 3 speed. It wasn't used often so it was stored in a Wisconsin shed before my friend gave me about 7 bikes.  It had parts missing from the front brake so I replaced the whole thing.  In Illinois we do not need a 10 geared bike.  It is almost worthless but it gives my wrinkled bottom some flat land View attachment 1231560
> 
> View attachment 1231561
> 
> exercise.



That’s clean!
Sometimes there’s no rationale to what we like. For the longest time I favored the simplest Schwinn lightweights above all else.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 19, 2020)

34 Colson with the Denver old bikes club. Super cool.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 19, 2020)

40 Chrome Master


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 19, 2020)

Late ride on the Pierce Racer.  Another long day at work, come home and the ac is not working properly,  go into the garage to get something out of the freezer and it's not working.   Replaced the start stop switch on the compressor and the freezer is working now, didn't loose any food, bonus.

At least it got below 90f for the ride.


----------



## MP12965 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 20, 2020)

Morning ride chose my '64 Jaguar. A beautiful morning, before the HHH weather moves in. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 20, 2020)

The speedster


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 20, 2020)

Met some of the boys from the Old Bikes Club for a ride around Denver yesterday.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 20, 2020)

Clem Smith Jr. with the little one.


----------



## Miq (Jul 20, 2020)

Cooler overcast morning today. Went for a “quick” ride.  Managed to pick up goat heads in both tires on my way through the alley to the canal.  Not the first time I’ve gotten both tires flat even with the thorn proof liners.  I always carry two tubes.  The rest of the ride was uneventful.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 20, 2020)

Early big solo loop today on the new Ibis.  Felt great climbing and was faster by 18 minutes from last week, same loop.   3500' vertical.  20.32 mi.   2hr 42min. 7.5 ave.  23max.
Below: 9200' elev. 64F temp.



"Mo-Fo Hill".  A long, granny-gear butt-kicker.  Some chasers..



Topped out at 10,300'.



And the down..



_GREAT_ ride! Stay safe Cabers.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 20, 2020)

Just cruising around on the 1940 Shelby, Speedline Supreme.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 20, 2020)

Back to work today, Santa Ana river trail to-and-from on 1940 WF with Light For All bag, carrying my small lunch and work-pants.
Beautiful day to ride; super-glad I get to.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 20, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Early big solo loop today on the new Ibis.  Felt great climbing and was faster by 18 minutes from last week, same loop.   3500' vertical.  20.32 mi.   2hr 42min. 7.5 ave.  23max.
> Below: 9200' elev. 64F temp.
> View attachment 1232147
> "Mo-Fo Hill".  A long, granny-gear butt-kicker.  Some chasers..
> ...





The trail in that last pic gave me flashbacks of an incredible July 4th weekend racing/riding the Nantahala trails outside Boone, NC back in the mid 90's with friends/team mates. Another amazing adventure I will never forget. Thanks Pete!


----------



## John G04 (Jul 20, 2020)

Was finally cooled down at night so went for a ride on the 39 dx. Was being watched as I rode away by about 6 deer too


----------



## hzqw2l (Jul 20, 2020)

Thanks to Pete (onecatahula) for parting with the perfect stem for my bike, I was finally able to ride the Ranger farther than my driveway.  Went for a mile ride around the neighborhood.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 20, 2020)

Just a short ride today before going home from work. 1936 Shelby trying out an original rear fender


----------



## mrg (Jul 21, 2020)

Took the Henderson down the LA river today and thru this Dominguez gap!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 21, 2020)

'48 Western Flyer on this morning's ride. A beautiful start to the day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 21, 2020)

Pottstown trojans.39 mercury.the crusty merc.out for a morning ride.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 21, 2020)

Right now it’s 88 but feels like 99 so I rode my 11 miles before the heat and rain comes in an hour or two. Aluminum frame and 700x28 tires make for a great smooth ride.


----------



## Miq (Jul 21, 2020)

Rode out to Kyrene. Nice ride.  Lots of golfers today. 



1941 Schwinn New World


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 21, 2020)

Saddle swap and test ride on “a very stable genius.”


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 21, 2020)

@John G04    That's a nice looking ride.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 21, 2020)

Inspired by John G04's black '39, I took my '39 DX out for a ride in farm country today.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 21, 2020)

Back-and-forth again, 14 miles each way; takes longer in the afternoon, breeze off the Pacific.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 21, 2020)

Great pics, But I didn't get my paper.....


----------



## SKPC (Jul 21, 2020)

Late ride on the 1936 Snyder-made Wards Hawthorne motobike 3-spd townie just to get out for awhile.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Jul 21, 2020)

Just dawned on me these are technically the same bike







Sent from my S48c using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Jul 21, 2020)

I went for a ride on my new streamliner thanks to the absolute most incredible friend. Talk about the wildest gift you could possibly give someone 

Read a book by the fountain. It was a great ride. Minus the super creeper who decided he would try to steal me at the end of it....


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 21, 2020)

Kstone said:


> I went for a ride on my new streamliner thanks to the absolute most incredible friend. Talk about the wildest gift you could possibly give someone
> 
> Read a book by the fountain. It was a great ride. Minus the super creeper who decided he would try to steal me at the end of it....
> 
> ...



Wow that last picture is gorgeous. U should frame it. Nice bike too. Glad you didn't get stolen. Go steelers.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 21, 2020)

Late night cruise through the allies. Riding down main street might be illegal these days. I'm not really a Porsche guy but wow.... That looks fun.


----------



## Ross (Jul 22, 2020)

Wife took this one for a spin with Granddaughter 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Bill in Bama (Jul 22, 2020)

Got some new parts from a cabe member! And behold .... my very own bmx’r!  Went for a 3 mile fire trail leg burner! Love it! 3 miles is long ride on fire trails.... for me anyhey!


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 22, 2020)

Got my 11 miles in before the rain hit. The 1980 Chesnut Suburban got the chance today to go on the trail. The Positron  shifting Is really smooth. Looks weird as I’m coasting but the front sprockets keep turning.


----------



## Miq (Jul 22, 2020)

Rode out to Gilbert in the desert sun.  They are making progress on the foot bridge over the trax. 




A couple of the interesting signs on this route:


----------



## Sven (Jul 22, 2020)

Finally back on the saddle. Had a few minor Quadricep and hamstring issues The doc put me on light duty for a short while.
Anyway.....earlier this morning  took a ride with Wade and John


Later on that day, my panniers arrived.  I did a test ride to make sure my foot wasnt going to hit it when peddling.  All good.




Great to be peddling again. No more chasing down high end road bikes on improperly fitted (seat height) single speeds for me.
Great Rides today.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 22, 2020)

Glad to see you back. Those panniers look nice. 
Hammerhead 


Sven said:


> Finally back on the saddle. Had a few minor Quadricep and hamstring issues The doc put me on light duty for a short while.
> Anyway.....earlier this morning  took a ride with Wade and JohnView attachment 1233334
> Later on that day, my panniers arrived.  I did a test ride to make sure my foot wasnt going to hit it when peddling.  All good.View attachment 1233342View attachment 1233344
> Great to be peddling again. No more chasing down high end road bikes on improperly fitted (seat height) single speeds for me.
> Great Rides today.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 22, 2020)

Rode around the yard for awhile, between the rain showers. Good times. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 22, 2020)

Just a short lunch ride today. Bike of choice:

1936 Shelby


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 22, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> Great pics, But I didn't get my paper.....



This is first I heard you were wanting "Good Tidings"
I lit you PNW's  @SKIDKINGSVBC , @Tim the Skid , and any other rider I could think of, this mornings' Light For All route.
To-an-fro' CalTrans job in Orange again; WWII Service Bike.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jul 22, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> Got my 11 miles in before the rain hit. The 1980 Chesnut Suburban got the chance today to go on the trail. The Positron  shifting Is really smooth. Looks weird as I’m coasting but the front sprockets keep turning.View attachment 1233123
> View attachment 1233125
> 
> View attachment 1233128
> ...



Sweet color i love to take the 74 continental in the same buttery smooth chestnut brown! I think its one of the best schwinn paint jobs!





The cream tires are just for fun!


----------



## the tinker (Jul 22, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Rode around the yard for awhile, between the rain showers. Good times. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1233370
> View attachment 1233371



That's one heck of a fence


Hammerhead said:


> Rode around the yard for awhile, between the rain showers. Good times. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1233370
> View attachment 1233371



That's one heck of a fence. How big is your yard?


----------



## SKPC (Jul 22, 2020)

Good to hear all's well @Sven .  After 50, it's a good idea to rest longer to recover from injuries.  Wise advice.  
I was able to get out for an hour on the new carbon Ibis after the rain cleared.   Rode the short, hand-built loop.  Tunnel of sweet...










We all need a break Sven..stay safe Cabers.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 22, 2020)

Took my Sears Spyder for Longmont Bike Night this evening. Unfortunately the pics taken along the ride are terrible. It was a quick one to try to beat the rain!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 23, 2020)

the tinker said:


> That's one heck of a fence
> 
> That's one heck of a fence. How big is your yard?



Not real big ,but the deer and fox kept jumping the shorter fence. Then having trouble finding their way back out. Hasn't kept the bear out though, he climbs the neighbors tree to get in. Then one of mine to get out. At least it doesn't come by often.
Hammerhead


----------



## fattyre (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jul 23, 2020)

Packed up the panniers to about 18.5 pounds. Just wanted to get the feel the differences with the extra weight. Also to make sure the rear wheel is able to handle it. 






Today is pickleball. I was early. 



After playing close to two hours, ( win some , loose some) I hit the trail again




So far so good with the panniers. As well as a great ride. Be safe.


----------



## Speed King (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Jul 23, 2020)

@Sven it sounds like your legs are doing ok with the extra weight too!

Out past Gilbert this morning. Nice ride.



Added “Zanjero” to my vocabulary today.  I consider myself a ditch rider.  


Both 500kV and 230kV towers on this path.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jul 23, 2020)

Miq said:


> @Sven it sounds like your legs are doing ok with the extra weight too!
> 
> Out past Gilbert this morning. Nice ride.
> View attachment 1233918
> ...



Awesome!  The dog in the mural is sniffing your tire.  You know what happens next.... hehe


----------



## bficklin (Jul 23, 2020)

Miq said:


> @Sven it sounds like your legs are doing ok with the extra weight too!
> 
> Out past Gilbert this morning. Nice ride.
> View attachment 1233918
> ...




The picture of your bike in front of the Gilbert mural really has depth it appears that your bike is in the mural [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2020)

@Speed King we wanna hear about that hot-rod your riding, and some details where and how long.
Cool bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2020)

I left the first time, had to ride home slow on a crippled saddle; dropped a nut.
Replaced the missing nut, and added the bell I got from Tom @TWBikesnstripes at the Temecula bicycle swap and show.
1936 Electric, accessorized for years.




Look for Garibaldi when you stand here; it doesn't take long; bright orange fish.
I'm about 24 miles in now, meet up with some more bike guys.






Another great day riding with fellow enthusiasts.


----------



## John G04 (Jul 23, 2020)

Took the 39 dx out again and my dad rode his freshly rebuilt 41 elgin. The only place the mosquitos weren’t was the tennis courts so stopped to take some pics there


----------



## Miq (Jul 23, 2020)

@bficklin  "The picture of your bike in front of the Gilbert mural really has depth it appears that your bike is in the mural 





."

They did a decent job matching the color of the stones in front of the mural with the ground color in the mural.  It's really much more 2D in person.  @3-speeder That dog needs to be careful...


----------



## ballooney (Jul 23, 2020)

Pseudo vintage...early 2000’s Yeti ASR...probably the most scenic ride of my life chasing the sunrise around Yosemite valley...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 24, 2020)

Morning ride before it gets to HHH today. '61 Deluxe Hornet. Great morning with the planets and sunrise. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 24, 2020)

I met up with some friends, for the weekly Thursday ride.


I had done some horse trading awhile back, with the caveat, that my end of the deal, would be to build up one of these new Johnny True Torch, Cook Bros, strand cruiser, tribute bikes.
Well today was delivery day. Yay!



I got the one with the red trim.


I like the red trim.
She’s a very smooth ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 24, 2020)

Damn thats really kool dude!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 24, 2020)

Took out the 55 corvette this morning to our local park.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 24, 2020)

Cut short my ride today to 7 miles, way too hot and uncomfortable for this old fart  at 11 am. Have to go out earlier to avoid this freaking heat.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 24, 2020)

Today was perfect to do the same ride as usual, twice.
1938 Tiki Twin-bar, by Snyder, with @rustjunkie badge, 72 miles total.









I'm riding down to the end of the Balboa peninsula and I'm getting hungry.
I look down at the street and see some $1 bills laying there, pick them up and head for the Donut shop!
I got a banana and Boston Creme donut, with $1 left for the Karma Jar; Awesome!







Fun bike to ride.
1" pitch chain, 24/9 gear, flies like the wind.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 25, 2020)

Late night ride down main street. But my 19 yr old stepson tagged along! He says he preferred his mountain bike. Oh well. Grabbed some doughnuts before heading home. Scoped out a few of the painted concrete pillars and a killer black light display on main Street. Very cool ride.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jul 25, 2020)

Sven said:


> Packed up the panniers to about 18.5 pounds. Just wanted to get the feel the differences with the extra weight. Also to make sure the rear wheel is able to handle it.
> View attachment 1233820
> View attachment 1233821
> Today is pickleball. I was early.
> ...



I have a Schwinn continental. I have wondered about getting some gear like you have on that blue dude! It looks sharp and where i live in Alabama.... there are small towns scattered about every few miles! As my rides get longer I’ve thought about having a bike that not only would take me “around town” but to the next town! But im kinda high maintenance with my health and those saddle bags would hold enough for over nite! Ive got lights and racks and stuff! I might do it! Im inspired! Thanks! Bill in bama!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 25, 2020)

Cruised in to town for breakfast tacos


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 25, 2020)

Ride the Londonderry Rail Trail today. Took my '61 Panther 3 out for this jaunt. Great time,nice temps, good trail. 



Starting out from the park and ride



Nice trail mostly paved...



Some of it not so paved



A sketchy  bridge on the unpaved trail



Air,gas,and a telephone that doesn't fit in your pocket?



The airport at one end of the trail.
Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 25, 2020)

Happy Saturday!
I pulled the 60th Anniversary, 1937 Syracuse out of the house to ride.
I stopped at 2 garage sales, on-my-way to the river trail.
30 miles total, along the Pacific, in Huntington Beach.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 25, 2020)

36 goodyear wingfoot


----------



## Sven (Jul 25, 2020)

I rode "Copperhead " down to the courts to get in a few rounds of pickleball practice with some friends this morning. 


Some nags grazing.



A little shade action. 


Great ride today. Be Safe


----------



## bficklin (Jul 25, 2020)

Took the Spyder out this morning:





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave K (Jul 25, 2020)

Wife and I rode the Schwinns


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Jul 25, 2020)

Backyard hammock camping with the kids 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 25, 2020)

Very limited Longmont cruise night. Not at all like last year. It was supposed to be cancelled i guess.  Construction and coronavirus prevented several participants from attending. But you can't stop die hard gearheads.


----------



## Kstone (Jul 25, 2020)

So I had the BEST day EVER on this girlie


----------



## Miq (Jul 25, 2020)

Great pics of the ‘burgh @Kstone !!

Took a ride around Tempe Town Lake tonight.  Still hot but crowded down at the lake.  This is the dry side of the dam that forms the lake.



1941 New World.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 26, 2020)

Kstone said:


> So I had the BEST day EVER on this girlie



Awesome photos Katie. @Kstone
I always look for your posts here and appreciate your perspective.
Smile often.
Would you please post the sunset photo in the SUNday thread?








						It's Sunday! Show Your Sunrise Or Sunset & Bike Photos On Sunday | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Roberts Bay    Dona Bay




					thecabe.com


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 26, 2020)

Awesome day , to ride here in TEXAS , so I rode a little further than usual 
Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 26, 2020)

None - this is feeling like a Dinghy day.



I did resurrect the family truckster before the kids got up. We’ve been car-lite since things shut down, and carless for probably a month. It’s summer, and I have better things to do than chase down leaks. But we are taking a little road trip to an air B&B right on the Long Island sound in a few weeks for a socially distant vacation. We will be bringing the bikes, but I didn’t want to ride that far with the crew. Plus it’s hard to sell a car that isn’t drivable  In case it’s not obvious, I’m not big on cars as personal transportation. I’m not anti-car - I like them fine as a hobby, and when kids get older, may get one again.


----------



## Sven (Jul 26, 2020)

I rode the Stationwagon on the Three Notch to meet up some folks for Pickleball.




After playing for about two hours, the canopy of trees was welcome.


Nice shady spot


I'm not ate up with Pickleball as most folks, but I will say, after playing it for two hours then riding the bike some miles, I can drop 3 to 4 pounds easily in a day. Anyway Great day, great ride. STAY SAFE


----------



## SKPC (Jul 26, 2020)

Rode a new bike early am then worked on old bikes later.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 27, 2020)

Morning ride on my '56 Jaguar. Had to get out before the HHH and weather advisory sets in. A beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 27, 2020)

Redline squareback 26


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 27, 2020)

No idea why, but my favorites are the ragtop Rolls, and the ratty split Camaro. So different.



Balloonoob said:


> Very limited Longmont cruise night. Not at all like last year. It was supposed to be cancelled i guess.  Construction and coronavirus prevented several participants from attending. But you can't stop die hard gearheads.
> 
> View attachment 1235542
> 
> ...


----------



## Sven (Jul 27, 2020)

An early morning ride on my '59 Fligjtliner to beat the heat. Also had to get back to the house to make a Lowes run.





Rabbits everywhere. 





Great ride and beautiful  temps .Be safe.


----------



## crazyhawk (Jul 27, 2020)

Random pics on my a.m. ride.  My '39 long tank rides WAY easier than almost all the bikes I've ever had.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 27, 2020)

Morning light OC Beach ride, 42 miles, 1935 Velvet DeLuxe, Huffman moto-bike, home by 10AM.











The last pic is through my sunglass filter.
Just as much fun as the last time....


----------



## Nos (Jul 27, 2020)

both the Roadmasters this morning


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 27, 2020)

Blackbomber said:


> No idea why, but my favorites are the ragtop Rolls, and the ratty split Camaro. So different.



Yeah I just love the early second generation camaros. (70 -73). This one is a local rider.  Just noticed the car seat in the front. How cool is that.


----------



## Kstone (Jul 27, 2020)

I thought a ride would be a good idea. And then I was confronted with the heat index so it turned into a small ride.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kstone said:


> I thought a ride would be a good idea. And then I was confronted with the heat index so it turned into a small ride.
> 
> View attachment 1236916
> 
> ...




I do my riding during the summer in the early morning but the other day I made the mistake to leave for my ride about 1130 am and figured it was not that hot but 3 miles out it felt like a steam bath with no breeze so I checked the weather app on my phone that said the temp was  92 but the heat index was 102! That was the turning point back to the barn followed by 2 bottles of Gatorade. Can't wait for the summer to go away!


----------



## Kstone (Jul 27, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> I do my riding during the summer in the early morning but the other day I made the mistake to leave for my ride about 1130 am and figured it was not that hot but 3 miles out it felt like a steam bath with no breeze so I checked the weather app on my phone that said the temp was  92 but the heat index was 102! That was the turning point back to the barn followed by 2 bottles of Gatorade. Can't wait for the summer to go away!



Holy yikes. Yeah that's awful. I was lucky to have a breeze. I am usually a sunset rider when it cools off, but it said it would rain at 5.. and then it never did. I feel lied to. Lol.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 27, 2020)

I met up with some friends yesterday for a ride from Dana Point to San Clemente on our new 26” BMX Cruisers.





I figured I’d better get a picture with Richard Henry Dana while his statue is still standing.
I’m sure, if you dig deep enough, you’ll find some unacceptable behavior in his past.
It couldn’t have been all bad, heck, they named the town after him.
Maybe they weren’t so critical back then.
Who can withstand the microscope?
Nobody I’ve ever met.








Nice day at the beach.



And another revolution of Mother Earth.
7/26/20


----------



## Nashman (Jul 27, 2020)

New score.


----------



## Miq (Jul 27, 2020)

Beautiful bike @Nashman! 

Took a night ride past Gilbert tonight. Had a lot of fun on the desolate path riding under the half moon. More fun than I’ve had in a while.








Almost 10pm...



... and still over 100F.  We don't need a heat index here.   




Oh I’m sorry...did I stop in the middle of the road? @GTs58 (McQueen)






1941 New World shadow bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 27, 2020)

Here's an old tune for you to listen to on your rides @Miq   LOL


----------



## Miq (Jul 27, 2020)

@GTs58   “The bad guys know us and they leave us alone”.   Love that.

Brian Wilson has some issues but that song is genius and stands the test of time.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 28, 2020)

The spitfire bmx cruiser


----------



## COB (Jul 28, 2020)

Took the Wasp out for a night ride. Noticed the window display at a local flower shop.


----------



## Nashman (Jul 28, 2020)

Miq said:


> Beautiful bike @Nashman!
> 
> Took a night ride past Gilbert tonight. Had a lot of fun on the desolate path riding under the half moon. More fun than I’ve had in a while.
> View attachment 1237041
> ...



Thanks. Nice pics as always!


----------



## Sven (Jul 28, 2020)

Loaded up the Vette, and rode to the courts for PB practice. 



Even with all of the load on the front rack, it still balances well.


Now I gotta go home and lay some flooring. Anyway,  great early morning ride. Be Safe ya'll.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 28, 2020)

It's not a Schwinn but a good riding machine all the same.  I live in an area where wind is prevelant so one speed balloon tired bikes are challenging at times, especially up hill.  I installed a Nexus 7 speed on this bike and problem solved!!


----------



## Nashman (Jul 28, 2020)

Sven said:


> Loaded up the Vette, and rode to the courts for PB practice.
> View attachment 1237155
> Even with all of the load on the front rack, it still balances well.View attachment 1237157
> Now I gotta go home and lay some flooring. Anyway,  great early morning ride. Be Safe ya'll.



Send me some of that energy!!


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 28, 2020)

Nashman said:


> New score.
> 
> View attachment 1236988
> 
> ...




Beautiful bike is an understatement , that is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 28, 2020)

Would agree!  Very nice looking Monark!


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 28, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Here's an old tune for you to listen to on your rides @Miq   LOL






My favorite BB song is Shut Down..... shut it off buddy now I shut you down.


----------



## Nashman (Jul 28, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> Beautiful bike is an understatement , that is drop dead gorgeous!



Thanks. The Cabe and it's great members made it happen. Cheers!


----------



## Nashman (Jul 28, 2020)

1817cent said:


> It's not a Schwinn but a good riding machine all the same.  I live in an area where wind is prevelant so one speed balloon tired bikes are challenging at times, especially up hill.  I installed a Nexus 7 speed on this bike and problem solved!!
> 
> View attachment 1237158



I have a Nexus on a couple of my riders. Also a ND 2 SPEED on my Panther ( Love the mini shifter!) and a ND  3 speed on my Red Phantom. Coupled with repro tires/higher pressure ( John's chain treads on most) it makes for a nicer ride. Easy on the uphills, winds, and old tired legs!!  Ha! I have original 2 speed kickbacks on a couple of 1967 CCM bikes. Gears are great, new technology or old. Original 3 speed Sturmey Archer on my '58 Jag. I have the same seat you have on my G/F's 1980's beach cruiser. Some of my bikes it's all about the look ( more for display), but if you can have both nice easy ride/and looks. Right on!!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 28, 2020)

One last ride this morning on my ‘53 Meteor before it went to a new home


----------



## Mikeob (Jul 28, 2020)

Elgin with mostly schwinn parts.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 28, 2020)

I hung Light For All bag back on WWII WF HD Service bike, headed for the beach.







This kid is riding a Cool BFG Schwinn.
This is where I met Bao,  @lounging riding his Cool BFG Challenger; joined in for 30 miles of beach riding.








Another great ride.
Just over 60 miles flying that bag.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 28, 2020)

My grandsons hybrid rat blew the rear tube, so his mom brought it to me to fix. Fixed it, rode it, deliver it back tomorrow.




The boy rides the heck out of this.  Not bad for something I pulled out of a trash pile.
Oddly enough, the original rims from it are on the Motor Bike.  




As I was airing up tires, the Pierce Motor Bike needed attention and a ride.








Thanks to some awesome weather,  we got rain and a cool front,  78f right now.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 28, 2020)

After rebuilding the wheels on my ‘45 RoadMaster, I had to hop on and go for a mile ride before heading home from work today. Rides smooth again now


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 28, 2020)

Rode this beater around the Portland swap.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 28, 2020)

Another ride to the park with the kiddo. My mind and heart are beating in sync....... New bike new bike new bike new bike new bike new bike new bike new bike.


----------



## Kstone (Jul 28, 2020)

A 15 miler today with sunshine and the best friend


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 29, 2020)

Morning ride on my '61 Panther 3. Nice cool temps and a great ride. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 29, 2020)

41 huffy


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 29, 2020)

Yeah, i rode a old bike at the beach again, badge-less Curvey Cruiser....



Murray built, zert fittings in bottom-bracket and head-tube, IDK year....
More playing with the siren today; it sounds good and clears the crowded path easily.






I have been waiting for this pic without cars and trucks out front.
(nobody I know)
Rode back to the River-trail to meet  @lounging











We ate breakfast at Woody's, Sunset Beach; Balboa boardwalk in the after-noon sunshine, very lovely ride.
@lounging  rode 30, Curvey Cruiser 62


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 29, 2020)

Two hour ride around the local area...'38 Sun Racer.
Quarry Lakes...








Then to the hardware store for...some hardware.




Great afternoon for a ride!


----------



## John G04 (Jul 29, 2020)

Maskadeo said:


> Rode this beater around the Portland swap. View attachment 1237497




Nice beater!!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 29, 2020)

Longmont Bike Night tonight on my Shelby Traveler. We have a theme each week and this week was "Christmas in July" so threw on some decorations & Christmas stocking saddle bags and had some fun with 40ish others.








In the roundabout for a few laps while traffic waited.( One guy in his pickup laughing his head off as we went past)













Turning onto Main Street. A lane on either side is blocked off for businesses have some patio room to operate.











Friends Keith & Bob on their Christmas red & green Schwinns!





Then back to our staring point at Roosevelt Park. Another lovely evening for a ride and a great way to catch your breath, relax and finish out the week!


----------



## robert bell (Jul 29, 2020)

out for a ride with wife and daughter. wife trying out her new 41 schwinn!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 30, 2020)

Morning ride '64 Jaguar. A beautiful start to the day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 30, 2020)

Before work cruise


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 30, 2020)

41 zenith 4 speed


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 30, 2020)

1934 AIRFLYE 48 miles.
I met some other bike-folk, but I didn't take any pics of their bikes.
Thanks for the ride!









I was preppin' to leave when "Tiki Joe" caught my eye, so he came along for the ride.
It's kinda' hot inland, Super-cool at the beach.


----------



## mrg (Jul 30, 2020)

Putting a few miles around the OC on my 35-6 CWC WF before I let it go!


----------



## SKPC (Jul 30, 2020)

I escaped from the heat at 7000 feet and climbed to 9800 feet where it was cooler. Big temperature differences at different elevations are typical this time of year...hot(89f) at 7000 feet and cool(65f) at 9000 feet.  You can climb out of it with some effort.  Beautiful out tonight.  Great ride. How many revolutions of our planet are left?  We'll never know but I'm glad it still spins.  Stay safe. Enjoy the pics all...


















19+miles, 2hr-36min, 7.2 ave, 30 max, 2800 feet climbing.  Tube-less punctured motoring through some sharp rocks 1/4 mile from home and only suffered a short walk of shame...100 yards..  Will be over 100 degrees here at 7000 feet tomorrow...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 31, 2020)

..


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 31, 2020)

Got out early.hear its gonna be 106 today.ill be done working by noon for sure


----------



## GUSMC (Jul 31, 2020)

Test ride of a new purchase - A CWC Western Flyer - 1950/51 I reckon. NIce smoooooth ride. All going great - until my pedal fell off. But hey! ... that's old bikes for ya! (pics taken in Glasgow, Scotland)


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 31, 2020)

Happy Friday! Fenderless & Free! For Forty-Four miles.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 31, 2020)

Pulled this bike out of the lineup for a ride. Somehow, I have not ridden this bike in over a year. Pumped up the tires and jumped on...1940 Schwinn New World.

Northgate community park, Fremont




Linking up with the Alameda Creek trail...




Herding goats...











Heading home...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 31, 2020)

Love me some goats. Especially fainting goats and  screaming sheep. Rolling fenderless ourselves this Friday.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 31, 2020)

Evening cruise on the WOW trail. A beautiful day for a ride.



Starting out by the smokestack downtown Laconia



Looking back toward downtown



Landing Lane the moon over what looks like Munster manor next to the Church



Back downtown to Veterans Square



Heading to Lakeport by the Ford dealership



The Lakeport Church



Back at the smokestack
Awesome evening. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## mrg (Jul 31, 2020)

Had a appointment up at USC today so took my OG white 80 for a few laps around the old closed LA county hospital & campus.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 1, 2020)

Took a early Cruise before it gets to hot . What a beautiful morning here in North Texas. Every one Play it and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 1, 2020)

First time I rode the 27 rollfast since I put the nos Torrington pedals on it.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 1, 2020)

1936 Electric, C-model Schwinn, 48 miles today.
A beautiful day to ride.









A super-fun bike to ride.
Easy 22/10 gear, for all day riding.


----------



## fattyre (Aug 1, 2020)

Weekend essentials


----------



## JimRoy (Aug 1, 2020)

1927 Rollfast with my new block chain.  I’ve put a lot of miles on her this summer.  I could use some new rat trap pedals. JimRoy


----------



## hotrod (Aug 1, 2020)

war memorial 



break under an overpass.


takeing shelter under an awning from the rain luckily it only lasted a couple minutes. 

stop at a green space down town. about a two hour ride.


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 1, 2020)

First ride on the new Forty-Shelby


----------



## SKPC (Aug 1, 2020)

A new bike out with a couple freinds for a couple hours early










And rode around the hood late on the 40 Shelby Safe-T-Bike badged a "Traveller".  Comfortable temporary seat.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 1, 2020)

first time out on these two,both ride great!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 1, 2020)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. Nice quiet Saturday on my '48 Western Flyer. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## RJWess (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 1, 2020)

1930-H Westfield built motorbike (maybe Hawthorne) slapped together this afternoon. 



Rode to the fire station and back.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 2, 2020)

Manton & Smith Time . I just love this bike! Taking a nice Cruise on this beautiful morning. Meeting up with my son for breakfast


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 2, 2020)

The blue klunker to the top.same trails and climbs I do on the #specializedcambercarboncomp29er


----------



## friendofthedevil (Aug 2, 2020)

Swap meet $$ ?


----------



## friendofthedevil (Aug 2, 2020)

I try to ride the Ranger on Sundays.  Short 10 miler before the afternoon rains.

On the KMI Bridge over the Intracoastal Waterway.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 2, 2020)

Rode the Bobby Woodman trail in Claremont on my '61 Deluxe Hornet today. Nice ride even though it rained some.



Starting out by the Sugar river



A nice wooded and shady trail for most of it



One end of the trail, then rode downtown



Opera house Square



City hall



Back over the Sugar river. Great time. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 2, 2020)

I left at 7:02AM and made it to the Wedge, Newport Beach at 7:52; riding 1940 Western Flyer, HD, WWII service bike, LABL 1943 still attached to the frame.
Wiped down and looking sharp for the Cyclone Coaster ride in Long Beach.













65 mile ride today, it needs to be wiped down all over again.:eek:


----------



## Kstone (Aug 2, 2020)

Didnt get a chance to take any photos unfortunately, but it was a great ride


----------



## mrg (Aug 2, 2020)

Out today in the LB on the CC ride on the Chartreuse Goose ( never named a bike before ) and came across a brother from another ( mother ) factory!


----------



## Santee (Aug 2, 2020)

97 Dyno roadster  17 miles


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 3, 2020)

Early morning ride '64 Jaguar. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Rat Pilot (Aug 3, 2020)

My son and I rode two of our  26” Nanner bikes this Weekend.


----------



## Sven (Aug 3, 2020)

Back on the road again. The house projects are done for now and not hosting company.
I rode "Yellow Fever " down to the courts this morning .


More and more people are getting involved. My game was well far off today.
Oh well , I got some exercise.



The ride back was nice.  A great way to cool down. 




Great ride today. Keep safe.
Tomorrow will probably not be a good riding day


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 3, 2020)

Put a different kickstand on the Colson today. Doesn't have the length that I need but better than what I took off it. Then my crappy mirror broke off. Oh well. Nice cool weather.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 3, 2020)

I flew down to the water tower in Sunset Beach on the tiki twin bar today.
I had to get home for some projects that have been on my list since we moved into this house, 10 years ago.


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 3, 2020)

Just a short ride to lunch and back today. 1936 Shelby


----------



## SKPC (Aug 3, 2020)

36 Wards Hawthorne.  End of the moto-bike frames and era


----------



## Santee (Aug 3, 2020)

Firestone Project made with leftover parts


----------



## Santee (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## John G04 (Aug 4, 2020)

Pa edition of “I live a block from the ocean” Took my dads colson klunker out of for a float around the neighborhood. That was a fun ride! Sorry for blurry pics, was using a ziploc as protection for my phone. Supposed to get 6-10 inches of rain!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 4, 2020)

Rode around the lake this morning. Folks round these parts play tennis.


----------



## Sven (Aug 4, 2020)

The Iasias rains came 



Around noon,the sun came out . Call my buddy Wade and we were ready to ride . I rode "Copperhead" down  to the east end of our neighborhood. High water and trees down blocking the road leading into our development. 



This is the paddic area for the horse farm. 



Wade studying the situation 


This was the biggest event of the day. This guy tried to ride his four wheeler , that he put an additional $15,000 into, thru the flooded area. The current pushed him into the guard rail and his rightside wheels were stuck in the eroded area. It took about an hour and a half they did pull him out


 So for now, there is no way in or out of our neighborhood.  The roads are either under water, blocked by down trees  or have washed out.
Oh well good ride today. Hope everyone  is doing well .


----------



## SKPC (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 4, 2020)

Today, 1935 Velvet DeLuxe, 56 miles; pics at "turning points".
A lovely day with tacos from Great Mex in Balboa.


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 4, 2020)

Lunchtime ride on the ‘45 RoadMaster. Forgot my phone though, so pic is before I locked it up to go home


----------



## Kstone (Aug 4, 2020)

Went for a ride after a frustrating day. It was really fun until I saw the clouds and started to question that the weather had changed. Yuuuuup. So I booked it back home...you can see the pace change, which cracks me up.

I made it about 2 miles before my car and the rain got so bad I couldn't find a dry place on myself to keep my phone. Haha.


----------



## Miq (Aug 4, 2020)

10 mile ride w Philthy and Eric out to see the bats under a full moon.   It was still 106F when we got back in the dark but a fun ride on the canals at the base of Camelback Mountain. 










The bats poured out of the tunnel below us but it was impossible to get a good pic with the little light that was left.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 5, 2020)

Early ride around the blocks at work. A beautiful day for a ride, after a wild night of weather.  No real damage here other than a few downed branches. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 









9


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 5, 2020)

55 Westfield


----------



## cbustapeck (Aug 5, 2020)

Picked this up last night in Erie, PA. It was on eBay twice, and I had bid on it both times, and was the underbidder at least once. Then, I stumbled upon it on Craigslist yesterday. Evidently both of the buyers had never responded, so I offered him the amount that I had bid.

200 mile round trip drive after work? Why not?!

It’s a 1947 and has a Troxel seat - made within spitting distance in Elyria, OH!


----------



## Sven (Aug 5, 2020)

I was able to get out of our neighborhood going the long way around.  The main road in has washed out.
 I rode my 64 Varsity Tourist  on the Three Notch Trail this mornimg . This was the only obstacle in the way.  The maintenance team does a great job keeping the trail clear.



The storm caused one fatality yesterday in our area. A tree fell on a moving vehicle.  The operator was DOA when EMS got to him.
Yesterday as well, a heart attack victim in our neighborhood was put in a dump truck, which was able to ford the high waters and meet the ambulance on the other side. 







Beautiful weather today. Great Ride. Stay Safe.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 5, 2020)

Today, 44 miles on '40 'Flyer; fabulous and free.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 6, 2020)

Just an amazing ride down main street tonight. Lovin the new bars. It's so good to get out of the house for some yeah I'm a grown a$$ little man bicycle time.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 6, 2020)

Morning ride on my '66 Panther. A beautiful cool start to the day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Aug 6, 2020)

My buddycalled wanting to go ride. I took my 55 vette out for an evening cruise.


Toward the end of the ride, Wade ordering a pizza 


Nice cool evening for a great ride


Be safe


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 6, 2020)

Rode the 65 stingray kustom this morning


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 6, 2020)

Longmont Bike Night on my Felt Bandit last night. Since this week would normally be County Fair week the theme was "Giddy Up!"








Train!!!





Cruise down Main St.



Finish of another great night with fellow cyclists!


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 6, 2020)

Old red got a 11 mile work out on the Seminole Trail early morning before nature’s oven kicks on!
Day before yesterday was 92 but the heat index was 108


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2020)

Well, everyone's talking about temperature and miles.... 74 degrees and 62 miles at the beach today.
I think some folks were saying something about a headwind, but I thought it was perfect; again.:eek:













I met Marty @cyclingday down there riding an awesome Green BFG Phantom.
Great lunch on the patio at Woody's in Sunset Beach.
Super-fun day riding Snyder built Tiki Twin bar at the beach.


----------



## mrg (Aug 6, 2020)

A few miles from New port - HB & back on a couple of Columbia's saved from a parters pile and some sushi on main!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 7, 2020)

Sunset ride


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 7, 2020)

Morning ride on my '56 Jaguar. An awesome start to the day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 7, 2020)

Shouldn't you be riding a dario designs bike and not a competitors bike @Velocipedist Co.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 7, 2020)

Rode to the bank. It's hot out there. Time to hit the kiddie pool.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 7, 2020)

Happy Friday!
Really really beautiful day.
LABL 1943 Heavy Duty Western Flyer for 48 miles; tacos at Great Mex, Balboa.



 Long Beach on the horizon from Bolsa Chica State Beach.








This is such a Tough bike.
I really dig it.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 7, 2020)

@Hammerhead I got the setting moon in a shot today too.
8:42 AM today


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 7, 2020)

A nice relaxing ride around the neighborhood. '64 American was my bike of choice. Awesome time. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Aug 7, 2020)

No matter what you ride, ride safely.  I rode today after a couple days off.   Share the road, keep pedaling.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 7, 2020)

Park ride.


----------



## Santee (Aug 7, 2020)

59 Rollfast   Mast Park@ the new Frisbee Golf course


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 7, 2020)

Nighttime on the 78 Huffy


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 7, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> Nighttime on the 78 Huffy
> View attachment 1243645




Well that's quite a change of pace.


----------



## p51mustang55 (Aug 7, 2020)

The 38 Motorbike


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 8, 2020)

Good Morning Cabers


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 8, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Well that's quite a change of pace.



That is the bike I have owned the longest, I got it new.
My grandson is having a friend over today, and he wanted to borrow a bike, so I got this one out, aired up the tires and made sure it was ready for someone else to ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 8, 2020)

The spot


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 8, 2020)

Happy Saturday!
44 mile loop along OC beaches on 1935 Velvet DeLuxe, Huffman built Bomber.





I'm starting to wonder if those same 5 pigeons are following me.....?????


----------



## Sven (Aug 8, 2020)

This is from last nights late run. I would have taken more pictures,  but my phone  died. Then we lost internet for a while.



Great Ride though


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 8, 2020)

Evening ride on the Winnipesaukee River Trail. Very relaxing. Then cruised downtown for sunset. A beautiful day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 8, 2020)

Pierce Racer 

Back in the saddle again.


----------



## MP12965 (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Nashman (Aug 8, 2020)

Tried the new "Josh" toolbox on my '38 CCM Streamlined "Flyte" and then donated the other T.B saddle to my '49 CCM 3 spd/drummer original.


----------



## MP12965 (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Santee (Aug 8, 2020)

1997 Dyno roadster


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Aug 8, 2020)

@piercer_99 good to see you out on the racer again. 

Night ride thru Gilbert.







1941 New World


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 9, 2020)

Cruised the long way into Town this morning for a little snack. Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride. Much appreciated and God Bless


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 9, 2020)

I rode my 1983 robinson pro for its first real ride since I finished it.had so much fun I didn't take a pic till I got home.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 9, 2020)

Nice morning ride to our local park with my wife this morning.


----------



## irideiam (Aug 9, 2020)

View attachment 1244599


----------



## irideiam (Aug 9, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 9, 2020)

Rode the Granite Town Rail Trail, took out my '57 Deluxe Hornet. Trail was a bit rough in one section. A great ride though. 



Starting out on a nice shaded trail



Out of the tube for a bit then...



The rough section, there's some funky trees through here.



Then the trail smoothed out



Rode all the way to Jupiter



Back over an old dam to the car.
Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## RJWess (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## friendofthedevil (Aug 9, 2020)

Sundays with Ranger...

Tiki bar...





Gulf of Mexico...


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 9, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 9, 2020)

Morning cruise. Got some good miles in.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 9, 2020)

TOOK THE CCM OUT TO DAY FOR A RIDE


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2020)

For some reason my eyes popped open at 5:01 on a Sunday morning, so I threw a load of laundry in and jumped on the Pacemaker.


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 9, 2020)

About 15 miles today. Bike of choice 1936 Schwinn double bar roadster. And my friend on his 1946 Schwinn Dx


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> For some reason my eyes popped open at 5:01 on a Sunday morning



No, it wasn't me; but I was awake.....
I left early to ride too. 1936 Electric, C-model Schwinn, accessorized.   
Down to Bolsa Chica and home, then back out to the river trail to Orange for the monthly ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 9, 2020)

Pierce Motor Bike, 100f, yippee.














I need to find another flat head screw for this badge, I have a phillips in the bottom, a guy told me he would send me a couple = 7 months ago, I am starting to think it won't happen.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 9, 2020)

Made it to the liquor store!


----------



## Miq (Aug 9, 2020)

@Hammerhead that tree burl is nuts!
@RJWess the “bike on the brain“ street art is killer!  I think we all suffer from that sometimes. 
@Balloonoob nice Corvette.  That thing looks spotless.
@piercer_99 you know the motorbike is my fav.  I think I have you beat with 106F at sunset when I left for my ride.  I know, I know, don‘t mess with Texas...

Took the New World around Tempe Town Lake.  The train bridge derailment last week closed a lot of my regular route and pushed me into some new territory.  Alway up for exploring...

















This is the ancient Hayden Flour Mill that they named Mill Avenue after.  It is much taller that it looks in this @SKPC inspired earth based photo:



12.5 miles on the 41.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 9, 2020)

Did some upgrades to this one, stem and seat, and took it for a spin to Dickies to join the family for some grub.


----------



## Rattman13 (Aug 9, 2020)

What did I ride today? Well as long as 10:15 pm still counts I rode my 1940 CWC made Hawthorne double bar roadster. These were taken just after her short but successful first ride. Short because it's after 10 pm and she doesn't have a headlight. Maybe she'll get a handlebar mounted flashlight holder, and an old style chrome flashlight.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 9, 2020)

Rattman13 said:


> What did I ride today? Well as long as 10:15 pm still counts I rode my 1940 CWC made Hawthorne double bar roadster. These were taken just after her short but successful first ride. Short because it's after 10 pm and she doesn't have a headlight. Maybe she'll get a handlebar mounted flashlight holder, and an old style chrome flashlight.
> 
> View attachment 1245386
> 
> ...



Very cool - always nice to get these old bikes rolling again.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 10, 2020)

Finally had time to finish this Western Flyer yesterday afternoon. Then took it for a shakedown ride for a couple of hours.












Rides great!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2020)

1936 Electric to work in Orange on essential electrical work. 
22/10 gear for easy pedaling.


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 10, 2020)

I took my 1950 Panther on a 15 mile spin through the valley this morning and came back by way of our local college.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 10, 2020)

This counts as today. I left around 12:10am en route to the local watering hole.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 10, 2020)

Got out solo and climbed on a fast plastic bike today early. About the same stats as the last time around this loop.  21.13 miles. 2hr 45min. 25.9-max. 7.6ave. 3500 feet elev. gain.  Beautiful out early today in cool temperatures and little if any traffic. Extremely hot&dry conditions. Not good.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2020)

A lovely ride into the ocean breeze home....


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 11, 2020)

Morning ride before the HHH weather sets in.
Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## irideiam (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 11, 2020)

Took my friend Brian's 38 schwinn out for a morning cruise


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2020)

44 miles on Velvet DeLuxe, 1935 Huffman straight-bar.
I start in Fountain Valley and head for the "Marine Layer" that hangs along Huntington Beach and Newport; pretty much perfect for riding.








The sun is burning through in Sunset Beach by 9:30-ish today, great day to be out at the beach.


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 11, 2020)

Short lunch ride on my prewar DX today.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 11, 2020)

Got home from work,put my bike on the patio outback. Went in to put my cooler away. Came back out to ride a few laps around the yard. To find someone trying take off with my bike. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2020)

1934 Greyhound, by Emblem, 
to the bank to make a deposit.



A fine motorbike.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 11, 2020)

Quick ride on the 38 henderson, only time its not humid is night


----------



## mrg (Aug 11, 2020)

Rode the 35 CWC WF over to downtown and up to a new parking structure, a clear afternoon!, looking one way the 10,000 ft Mt. Baldy ( yes LA area has a 10,000 mt. ) the other way could see all the way to Catalina island ( 22 mi out to sea ), Gotta love it!!!


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 12, 2020)

Even though I'm a Monark guy, The 46, B6, Caddy has been getting some time lately.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2020)

Early ride to the tower in Sunset Beach, on this 1937 Syracuse, 20" tall frame, Westfield 60th Anniversary bike.  





That fog rolled in 5 minutes later and was down-right chilly.
Because it's hot inland....



Toad-stools for the fungi-folk.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 12, 2020)

Evening drink and snack


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 12, 2020)

Park ride with the kiddo.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2020)

This bike sits on my desk in the den.
1936 Clipper, by Cleveland Welding, 16.8 miles, HB Pier
The original odometer is still clicking the miles.
Another pretty special bike.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-clipper-cwc-double-bar.133565/





Personal touch: fender reflector came off an old bike friends drawer full of bike bits;
seat reflector is an original @Boris made custom, from a while back.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 12, 2020)

Pierce Racer,  it's hot.
102f

'Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
Fritter and waste the hours in an off-hand way
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town'


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 12, 2020)

Great song, great album Pierce! The Racer is looking good!   


Made it out for Longmont Bike Night on my Western Flyer. Met my friends Keith & Bob on their Coppertone Stingrays, Nate & his kiddo and several others for a fun night on bikes!   













Cruising the old part of town...








A trip down Main St.








Another great night for a ride & perfect way to catch your breath, relax a little bit with some like minded people and be ready to finish out the week!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 12, 2020)

Happy bike night!


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 13, 2020)

Morning ride on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. An awesome start to the day.  Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 13, 2020)

..


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 13, 2020)

A little over 20 miles round trip to Lyons CO. And back with a coworker.  So nice get out for some good miles.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2020)

I went to work today; rode to the beach 1st, then back up to Costa Mesa to car-pool to the job.
1940 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty paper-boy bike.
Up the river-trail, I rode along-side some fast bikes with a comp.
He clocked me doing just over 19mph. 
Under the Hi-Voltage power lines.....


----------



## The Admiral (Aug 13, 2020)

Took the 1915 (or 16) Sears Master out for a 23 mile ride along a local rail trail by the Ashokan reservoir. Great ride!


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 13, 2020)

A few laps around the block on my 80 Suburban and my grandkids following on the sidewalk early evening.


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 13, 2020)

Short run around the hood.  1942.


----------



## Miq (Aug 13, 2020)

Hot night ride out to Kyrene.  



Needed to ride.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 14, 2020)

100 degrees at 11:30 just East of you. Cool riding weather without getting fried from the sun. haha!


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 14, 2020)

'64 American on this morning's ride.  A beautiful start to the day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 14, 2020)

Before work cruise


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 14, 2020)

When there isn't time to head to the big hills,I have the quartz hills in my neighborhood.


----------



## Nos (Aug 14, 2020)

37 Dayton Huffman and a 47 48 49 ish Roadmasters plural


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 14, 2020)

Happy Friday!
1940 Western Flyer down to the power plant at the beach, and then back up to Costa Mesa to carpool to work:
pretty hot ride home after work.




The light turned green at Brookhurst for me to go straight to the river trail and get on the dirt path, on the west side of the river.












this is the east side of the river trail, looking back at where I got on this morning, by the Ellis substation.
12 mile ride into work this morning; 6 mile ride home this afternoon.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 14, 2020)

Took a quick spin before it got too hot.  These Temps are 40 miles from me.  We are about 6 degrees cooler in my city....lucky me.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 14, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Took a quick spin before it got too hot.  These Temps are 40 miles from me.  We are about 6 degrees cooler in my city....lucky me.
> View attachment 1247617
> 
> View attachment 1247618



120 today sure tomorrow will be the same or hotter


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 14, 2020)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> 120 today sure tomorrow will be the same or hotter



Tomorrow is supposed to be 5 degrees warmer...lol


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 14, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Tomorrow is supposed to be 5 degrees warmer...lol



Living in the Devil’s anus is no fun can’t even go outside during the day get up at five go in by 10 go back out at seven in the evening oh yeah yay Mucho Caliente


----------



## Miq (Aug 14, 2020)

@Nos The boat anchor is hilarious.  Those are some seriously custom sidecars!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 14, 2020)

Miq said:


> @Nos The boat anchor is hilarious.  Those are some seriously custom sidecars!
> View attachment 1247668



That’s some seriously Mad Max coolness there


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 15, 2020)

38 yeah I'm calling it a rollfast.  If the Pacific was the closest body of water I'd roll to a hippie/beach bum campfire nightly. Instead I settle for the Oligarchy ditch - it eventually leads to a pretty cool spot at union reservoir. I oughta go check that out and ride the entire distance sometime.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 15, 2020)

Good Morning


----------



## the tinker (Aug 15, 2020)

Following up Kickstand3 with another old Merc. Just rode up to town. Rode by an antique store and a fellow coming out said," Nice bike!"  Made my day!


----------



## hotrod (Aug 15, 2020)

took this for a spin around the neighbor hood.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 15, 2020)

34 miles on 1934 AIRFLYTE


----------



## RJWess (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Aug 15, 2020)

New - New World saddle test flight in the hood.






1941 BFG New World


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 15, 2020)

Afternoon ride on the Northern Rail Trail. '64 Jaguar was the bike of choice. A beautiful day and great time. 



Heading down the trail



An old farm house and pasture



A new bridge over the trail?



By an old grist mill dam



Past the power station



Heading  back. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Kstone (Aug 15, 2020)

I've been too busy to post all my rides. But here are my last two

Rode 65 miles last week. It was a bit too hot though. Mid 90s makes for a balmy ride


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 15, 2020)

Pierce Racer


----------



## Miq (Aug 15, 2020)

@Kstone Great pics of the historic Smithfield St Bridge. It doesn't get more classic ‘burgh than that!  Gorgeous since 1883.

Night ride w Philthy down to Tempe Town Lake and over to Riverview Park.  Sometimes all it takes to see the light is a night ride on bikes with a friend.   





13.8 miles on the new saddle of my 41 New World.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 16, 2020)

.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 16, 2020)

Out and about, with some friends in San Diego.



The ride around Mission Bay.



The Tour de France finally gets underway later this month. Yay!
Man, have I been Jonesing.



Here’s one for Shark Week.
Be sure an keep your eyes peeled when you’re out in the surf.



No smoking or alcohol, but Cycleplane’s are ok.



One of our favorites had been missing in action for quite awhile, but he made a triumphant return.



Here’s just a sampling of some of trusty steed’s of the day.



Another high quality day out riding, with like minded enthusiasts.
Lovin life to the fullest.
That’s what it’s all about.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 16, 2020)

Just got back from my 11 mile ride and in time before the temps and index get higher.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Aug 16, 2020)

Today? Modified 1936 Snyder Hawthorne Roadster/Gravel bike. 28-hole 3-speed 515 Dreigang coaster/DT Swiss wheels. Plastic bike later.



Later:



Getting dirty/dusty riding...no rain in sight..


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 16, 2020)

It got just a bit too hot
We rushed home with shade breaks in between 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2020)

Today, 1936 Electric down to the beach, then to church in Santa Ana, then home.
28 miles total, round-trip.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 16, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Today, 1936 Electric down to the beach, then to church in Santa Ana, then home.
> 28 miles total, round-trip.View attachment 1248886View attachment 1248887View attachment 1248885




Just wondering 

How the heck do you track the miles You ride?

I’m always wondering 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2020)

eddie_bravo said:


> How the heck do you track the miles You ride?
> 
> I’m always wondering.....



Well, I ride the same places, almost ALL the Time.
6 miles to the beach on the River Trail, 5 miles to Wedge from river, 5 miles back,
10 miles to the Sunset Beach Water Tower from same river, 10 miles back.
I track my milage with MATH.
Add it up enough times, it gets to any size ride, you want to do.
A complete OC Beach ride, from my house is 42 miles.
Or we could do 52, with 1 more loop down to the Wedge and River.
@lounging has done 60 miles with me a few times now; 2 Full beach loops (Parking at Brookhurst, next to River).
I rode from home adding the extra 12 miles to-and-fro.
I have checked the loops with the odometer on the Clipper.
Hey, thanks for asking.
You wanna ride soon?



Fresh pic for this threads rules.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 16, 2020)

I rode in the morning but the evening temps went down a tad after a thunderstorm we had so I went around my gated hood about 4 miles. What a difference from the 102 temperature at noon .


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 16, 2020)

A friend may be buying my 1954 Schwinn Leader, so I dug it out, cleaned it up, and took a short ride through Uptown Whittier on it. Forgot my phone so the pics are taken after I got home today.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 16, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Well, I ride the same places, almost ALL the Time.
> 6 miles to the beach on the River Trail, 5 miles to Wedge from river, 5 miles back,
> 10 miles to the Sunset Beach Water Tower from same river, 10 miles back.
> I track my milage with MATH.
> ...




I use an app in my phone called Strava. It’s free and maps your ride to the last inch. Also there are some very good small and inexpensive Electronic speedometers that are very accurate.


----------



## William Albert (Aug 16, 2020)

Had my Panasonic DX-4000 out for a nice ride yesterday. The weather finally broke here on Long Island. I did a 24 mile loop from home in West Babylon to Bayshore via Babylon Village. Had a headwind on the way out, but flew back. Had the old pup in top gear for a while, did my heart good to absolutely blow by a guy on a hybrid. No mishaps, no close calls. Stopped at a couple of Garage Sales in between. Scored a nice old Roper and Whitney punch set in great condition. Soaked everything in citric bath, got it cleaned up, painted. Case is in prime, will probably do hammertone finish on it. The DX-4000 rode like a dream. All original except for tires, seatpost and stem. I have the original parts.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Aug 17, 2020)

Just got 100% working internet after a week or so. The rains from hurricane Isaias wiped out half the neighborhood's service.
Still rainy here, but rode anyway. 




Rain shadow 



The Dade Ranch . I think it's a secret military installation.  


Got a little wet, but it was a great ride.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 17, 2020)

Old phantom I’ve been riding this summer


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 17, 2020)

Got my buddys 38 c model out before the heat.installed the seat last night.just got it back from @STRADALITE as he redid the top for us.great job and in the time frame he estimated.thanks josh


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 17, 2020)

Morning ride '64 Jaguar. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Bill in Bama (Aug 17, 2020)

Nos said:


> 37 Dayton Huffman and a 47 48 49 ish Roadmasters plural
> View attachment 1247321
> 
> View attachment 1247322



Those are badass cool! Dang! I feel mad max at work here!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2020)

@Hammerhead  The waning crescent moon was showing its smile, peeking out from behind the clouds, on my way to work this morning. 
Wonder, like a child. 
 1940 Western Flyer, Light For All carrier bag.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 17, 2020)

'You're motorin'...

Pierce Motor Bike ride, pleasant morning here.


----------



## frank 81 (Aug 17, 2020)

1953 Schwinn straight bar.  Rides Smoooooooooth!!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2020)

Nice warm ride home into the ocean breeze.
Temperature dropping a few degrees, the closer I get to home.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 17, 2020)

Rode to the P-A-R-K with the kiddo.  summer vaycay is over. Tomorrow online school begins. Round 1 - fight! Ding ding ding.


----------



## William Albert (Aug 17, 2020)

Took a spin after work tonight. Did a quick 8 mile round trip from where I live in West Babylon to the Great South Bay in Babylon Village. The Babylon Village Municipal dock has been a destination of mine for over 50 years. You could say that I have the area wired. I rode my newer Miyata 912. All Shimano 600 index shifting, aero levers, Brooks Saddle. Wolber Rims. This one was refurbed last winter. Partial pearl white paint res pray.


----------



## William Albert (Aug 17, 2020)

William Albert said:


> View attachment 1249078
> Had my Panasonic DX-4000 out for a nice ride yesterday. The weather finally broke here on Long Island. I did a 24 mile loop from home in West Babylon to Bayshore via Babylon Village. Had a headwind on the way out, but flew back. Had the old pup in top gear for a while, did my heart good to absolutely blow by a guy on a hybrid. No mishaps, no close calls. Stopped at a couple of Garage Sales in between. Scored a nice old Roper and Whitney punch set in great condition. Soaked everything in citric bath, got it cleaned up, painted. Case is in prime, will probably do hammertone finish on it. The DX-4000 rode like a dream. All original except for tires, seatpost and stem. I have the original parts.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 17, 2020)

Finally finished the Mead Ranger.  I have to say, I love it!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 18, 2020)

The white bike


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 18, 2020)

Good day up here in BF VT!


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 18, 2020)

Putting the finishing touches on this MTB / city bike conversion. Pedals will be Bear Traps (backordered), and grips are just a double wrap of wool felt for the moment. Also could use a better rear hub. But it’s quiet, quick and comfy.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 18, 2020)

Stuff to do with my Mom in HB today, but 1st : Ride: 1935 Velvet DeLUXE, Huffman; surfers call it, "SICK Beach Cruzer!"
















Check out this 80's mountain bike with Elliptic chain rings, John, AKA Fearless.
Original owner/rider since new.:eek:


----------



## Sven (Aug 18, 2020)

I took out my '64 Varsity Tourist today to meet a friend for a ride on the Three Notch Trail. First full day it hasn't rained it seems  in a long while.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 18, 2020)

34 Colson. It gets nice here at sunset.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 18, 2020)

I replaced the bearings in my Bullseye and took it for a spin today.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 18, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> I replaced the bearings in my Bullseye and took it for a spin today.View attachment 1250344
> View attachment 1250345
> View attachment 1250346
> View attachment 1250347
> View attachment 1250348



Nice.....
Wait...wut?
Someone is impersonating me?


----------



## JLF (Aug 18, 2020)

What started out this afternoon as a bare Monark frame and an unloved girls Coast to Coast middle weight ended up as this.  
Evening ride and wow is it hot.  Not too sure I like how this rides?  Looks kinda cool.  I may have to think about this... back to a fat tire build?


----------



## Santee (Aug 18, 2020)

Took the Rollfast out earlier this morning before it hit 102 degrees.

View attachment 1250480View attachment 1250480

View attachment 1250480


----------



## Santee (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 19, 2020)

What bike did you ride today? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Let's see 'em!  A couple of rules though, please: Must include new picture(s) taken just before, during, or just after the ride.  Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures. Maybe include a description of the bike and the trip?  Dropped the car off at the shop yesterday, but...




					thecabe.com


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 19, 2020)

Great to see the "rules" again @piercer_99   Bump IT
I start work later today, so I left early to catch the sunrise at the end of Newport peninsula (where the Wedge is).


















I think work is over-rated; I'd rather be riding an old classic bicycle.:eek:
26 miles total, shining light with both hands.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 19, 2020)

I took my barnyard escapee out for a 5 mile shakedown ride. Notes: the pedal shaft comes out of place when any pressure is applied, my knee has to be all the way down to turn, my foot needs to be back all the way to make sharp turns, and the front wheel is way out of true, but on the bright side all the hubs and crank feel surprisingly smooth and all i did to it was hose it off earlier and pump up the tires! My dad rode his 41 elgin


----------



## Kstone (Aug 19, 2020)

Just a little romp around


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 19, 2020)

Krey.




Night ride on the Pierce Racer 












Be good to you today,  you deserve it.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 19, 2020)

My Ibis dirt bike today again.  Climbed solo late up to 10k to get away from the heat at 7K.  A very fine ride. Quiet and beautiful out tonight. I can sense the days are getting shorter.  EDIT: I am lucky to be able to climb away from the hot temps here.  Our "hot" is nothing like Texas or Arizona heat.(or Antelope Valley)  I feel guilty sometimes posting these dreamy elevation pics.  I think about you brave souls who ride in un-rideable conditions...hats off..


----------



## Miq (Aug 19, 2020)

@SKPC I tried to wait the heat out but even at 10:30pm it was still over a hundred.   I wish I could ride out of it like you.  The shorter days with less blazing sun can’t come soon enough here. It’s been a brutal summer with over 35 days with max temps over 110F. I still want/need to ride.  My mind and body need it.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 20, 2020)

..


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## crazyhawk (Aug 20, 2020)

My true soulscape.  Miles and miles of Ohio cornfields in the cool air.  Just me and the sound of crickets.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 20, 2020)

Out on my Harvard last night for Longmont Bike Night. 











Then we went to Scrumptious for delicious hand made ice cream.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 20, 2020)

Working a late shift for a few days,  get up and mow, amazing 68f this morning.  

Reward ride on the Pierce Racer.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 20, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Out on my Harvard last night for Longmont Bike Night. View attachment 1251161
> 
> View attachment 1251162
> 
> ...



@ Mr. Monkeyyarms sounds good to me. 

Ymmm,  Ymmm. 

Mamacita querida.

Stay safe with family and friends.!!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 20, 2020)

Felixnegron said:


> @ Mr. Monkeyyarms sounds good to me.
> 
> Ymmm,  Ymmm.
> 
> ...






Yes indeed! They had one of my favorite flavors: Espresso Pillows!!!   (coffee ice cream with chocolate covered espresso beans!!)


----------



## tech549 (Aug 20, 2020)

the grandson took me for another ride today.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 20, 2020)

Went for a long ride on the Schwinn Heavy Duty/King size American...2-speed is a big plus...

Heading out...






S.F. Bay NWR...










Heading home...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2020)

I got a late start today riding to work....


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2020)

Fully charged up upon arrival.


----------



## mrg (Aug 20, 2020)

Nice day for a beach ride, 38 Henderson & 54 Wasp


----------



## JRE (Aug 21, 2020)

took my 35 Shelby for its maiden voyage today around the neighborhood.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 21, 2020)

..


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 21, 2020)

The red bike this morning


----------



## Speed King (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## tech549 (Aug 21, 2020)

get home from work and back on the road.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 21, 2020)

Happy 6th birthday to this Thread; What bike Did You Ride Today?
Most active thread consistently, with over 17,000 replies and 630,000 views!
I rode 2 bikes so far today: 1937 Aero King (DBR by Schwinn)early, and 1940 Western Flyer (HD WWII service bike) to lunch and home.
















Yeah, I wore "IN-N-OUT" socks into "McDonalds".
Folks should try harder to get along.


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 21, 2020)

@New Mexico Brant


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 22, 2020)

Rode the 75 scrambler before I head to the valley to go hang out with @King Louie today


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 22, 2020)

Good Morning Cabers


----------



## SKPC (Aug 22, 2020)

Carbon Ibis 650b+.   Hot, dry, smoky, dusty & dirty riding this morning.


----------



## cbustapeck (Aug 22, 2020)

I am thrilled to bits with my new September, 1961, Schwinn Jaguar Mark IV, which I purchased today from the original owner. He bought it new from Parma Cycle, in Parma, Ohio, using money from his paper route.

I’ve been riding it around the neighborhood to show it off and make sure everything works.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2020)

Happy Saturday!
The Beach is busy with folks trying to cool down.
Go early to beat the people trying to beat the heat.





40+ miles, 1935 Huffman, OC Beach Ride.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 22, 2020)

Most of the local parks are closed due to fires in the area...so I went for a street ride around town. 1963 Schwinn Typhoon, with Schwinn Westwind tires....

Heading out...




 Hazy air quality from the fires today...




Pink blooms...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 22, 2020)

Hazel thinks that she is a sled dog and runs about 10 MPH unless she sees a squirrel or rabbit.  Then she kicks on the afterburners.  She would run all day but grandpa needs make water stops.  My favorite bike is a Sears Free Spirit.  No one would steal it and it is geared.  My grand daughter will take it to college if they still have then in four years.


----------



## COB (Aug 22, 2020)

Got this one out for a ride around town after work.


----------



## Nos (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 22, 2020)

Evening ride on the Northern Rail Trail. Then by the Pemigewasset river for sunset. '61 Deluxe Hornet . Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (Aug 22, 2020)

Great sky pics @Hammerhead 

@Nos I really like the tons of details in your sidecar bikes. Like the chopped and dropped church folding chair and the chain through he nose coil of the long spring saddle. Super cool lights too.  

I spun out through Gilbert again tonight under a setting pink crescent moon .  You can see it just above my left hand grip in this shot. 











“Watch the police and the taxman miss me!  I’m mobile!” 

41 New World


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 22, 2020)

Met the family at the plaza for dinner and then to my new favorite nighttime photo area.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 23, 2020)

Rode down to the dope spot to joke with myself and clear the cobwebs from my mind. There were plenty of folks out enjoying their Saturday night. I was one of them.


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 23, 2020)

This morning I fixed up two bikes for my sister in law. They were dropped off about 10 days ago. The Schwinn needed a new cable, and the Raleigh needed a wheel truing and brake adjustment. I took them both for a quick spin around the block to make sure everything was okay.

They will be picked up sometime today.





After she married my brother, her grandmother gave her a older tandem that has been in her side of the family for a while, the two of them have been enjoying that bike often this summer. The Raleigh will allow them to explore some dirt /gravel trails near by the new home.

Whats funny, is the last time she took out this schwinn, she was complaining something was wrong and my brother told her she is doing something wrong and just kept on going. After they both got back home he noticed the rear derailleur cable snapped near the lever, and when she showed up back home several minutes later, He said He felt bad for not stopping and making her pedal home in a low gear.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 23, 2020)

Early 32 mile run down to Sunset Beach and Home, on the 1938 Rustjunkie tiki Twinbar.


----------



## Sven (Aug 23, 2020)

Finally a full day of sunshine. Put most of my camping gear on "Stationwagon " ,79 Suburban for a 12 mile test run. I wanted to get a feel for differences riding with the gear on the bike.



Might switch things up. Just laying out a base line. 


Meet up with Wade on his Fire bike. 


I just need to make some small adjustments to the bike. But all in all did well.


Great ride today
 Stay safe.


----------



## Ricker (Aug 23, 2020)

New tires, grips & a different seat. Thanks Keith!


----------



## Kstone (Aug 23, 2020)

The bicycle heaven swap was rad. I was so happy to see all of my favorite people.

I went out on two rides. Both were on Roadmasters only, which was fun. We all played musical bikes so I got to ride some neat cruisers.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 23, 2020)

Went for a long ride around town on the 1955 Schwinn Flying Star, 2-speed...

Heading out...   Fremont





World famous Red Vines are made right here!!   Union City




Niles antique district...   Niles








May need this one back into service due to all the local fires...   air is quite smoky today.





Ca. Nursery historical park windmill...    Fremont




Great day for a ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 23, 2020)

I rode 2 1934 Moto bikes to the park for fun, and pics.
Super grateful to be able to pull these out and ride them.
1934 AIRFLYTE, by Huffman & 1934 Greyhound, by Emblem.


----------



## Ridelive337 (Aug 23, 2020)

Not super old or pretty, but my S10-s survived about 10 miles of gravel roads and 10 miles of paved today. Fun little bike.


----------



## cbustapeck (Aug 23, 2020)

I picked up this 1978 Raleigh Tourist today and drove it around a good bit, getting a feel for it. The appeal, for me, is that it bears a certain resemblance to some ToC bicycles, without being so fragile. The 28 x 1 1/2 wheels have been upgraded to aluminum rims to help the push-rod brakes stop a little bit more quickly. The Sturmey Archer hub shifts like a dream.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 23, 2020)

Ricker said:


> New tires, grips & a different seat. Thanks Keith!View attachment 1253586View attachment 1253587



Hey congrats on the new ride. Looks great!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 23, 2020)

Rode to the park with the kiddo. The other day I was at a different park with the kid and this girl had an awesome mongoose bmx. Now there's 3 words i rarely use together.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 23, 2020)

Shelby ride with some friends in Denver on my Western Flyer today. I like this bike more every time I ride it.


----------



## JLF (Aug 23, 2020)

Nice evening ride on the 1936 Shelby I acquired yesterday.  To help my kids understand, I told them it’s 3 years older than The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Miq (Aug 23, 2020)

Night ride with Philthy on my regular route lately.  





1941 New World and 1990s Cannondale.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 24, 2020)

Pre dawn cruise on the 36 colson.its got a few kustom made accessories.joe did the aged shur-spin motor and prop.he also made the one of one valve stem caps.the mercury man was from a member that was on here.only made a few.i still keep this one in the house.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 24, 2020)

Get’in crazy with the camera settings.


----------



## Sven (Aug 24, 2020)

Took nearly morning  ride on the Three Notch trail  with "Yellow Fever" to the courts for a few rounds of pickleball.



hmm...first one here.


I have always cautious at this crossing and for good reasoning












That was a little over a week  ago. Havent heard anything. So keep that in mind and......


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 24, 2020)

Short shakedown run on my new to me 1942 New World. Other than needing to shorten my chain I think it’s good to go!


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Aug 24, 2020)

Doin laundry [emoji3473] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 24, 2020)

Tried some new bars on the Colson. Made for a comfortable ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 24, 2020)

Only one pic of my morning ride down to the beach Power Plant, then to work in Costa Mesa, 14 miles before work.
1940 WF HD WWII service bike; Light For All.


----------



## Sven (Aug 24, 2020)

After the thunderstorm  , I took a late evening ride on my '55 Corvette. 








Great Ride


----------



## C M Gerlach (Aug 24, 2020)

A gorgeous day with my 8 year old riding partner on the shore of lake erie with the roadmasters.......great bike park they made.... love us some summer time rides...















his advise "dad.....next time let's bring the new bikes"


----------



## MP12965 (Aug 24, 2020)

(FULL DISCLOSURE !) This photo taken yesterday 8/23/20.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 24, 2020)

Rode over for a bite and a....few beers in Old Town on the '36 Colson Flyer


----------



## Santee (Aug 24, 2020)

Rolling the Firestone today after installing the rack I got from a fellow Caber.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 25, 2020)

Last Sunday in CLT!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 25, 2020)

Rode my 75 garton silver fox today.heavily modified for adult use.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 25, 2020)

So much nicer where I live now. . .just got back from a nice country ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 25, 2020)

1937 Aero King, DBR by Schwinn.
Down to Sunset Beach, then back to mom's in HB for hugs and chocolates.
Original owner for 52 years, listing the house next month; SHOCKING....:eek:
The fish are in the tidal inlet canal, that I played in the early 70's, by Eader elementary where I went 1970 to '75.
















The house served its purpose; I'm really gonna miss seeing my mom, as she's moving to Idaho, close to my sister and her family.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 25, 2020)

Went for a ride around the neighborhood, then through Quarry Lakes park to the Niles community park. Big loop home from there...1942 Huffman National.

Heading out...





Bikes rides straight...





Quarry Lakes...




air still smoky from local fires...





Heading home...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## Sven (Aug 26, 2020)

I took "Copperhead " out for an early evening ride. No rain in the forecast so says the weather reports .Full sunshine the next three days. 





Heading back south


A stop in the shade.



Hot and muggy,  but a great ride.
BTW.believe it or not the weather forecast was BS...had some nice thunderstorms an hour or so after getting home.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 26, 2020)

Morning ride '64 Jaguar. Happy Hump Day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 26, 2020)

The blue klunker out for a bit this morning


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 26, 2020)

Rode to the lake today.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 26, 2020)

Happy Hump Day, back to work today, so I rode down to the power plant at the beach.
1940 WF HD 14 miles before work.
The temperature was 68 degrees, and damp when i left this morning.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 26, 2020)

Climbed solo into higher reaches late on the Ibis 650b.  Cool and dreamy up high. A big sleek bobcat crossed in front of me when I was climbing, then 5 minutes later an absolutely beautiful big silver/orange Coopers Hawk flew out of the woods next to me and sat on a branch 5 feet away to watch me pedal by.  What a magnificent bird!  Never been that close to a big Coopers Raptor. (Accipiter)  I  flatted again rocketing through some rocks and also had a small crash pushing hard in the corners descending but no blood. A really great ride.  One more spin of our living planet folks!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 26, 2020)

Another Longmont Bike Night with friends and enthusiasts on my '39 Firestone Flying Ace. A quick thunderdrizzle an hour before the ride made it nice & cool for an evening of fun on a bike! 





Tonight's theme was duct tape so I made a t-shirt out of it with Bicycle Longmont logo. 




And we rode around the old part of town for a while including a trip down Main St.












Another beautiful Colorado evening for some bicycling fun!


----------



## Miq (Aug 26, 2020)

@birdzgarage you have an endless supply of cool bikes!

@SKPC sounds like a great ride.  I love it when I feel like nature accepts me as a part of the scene.

Another night ride out past the electric couch. 








1941 New World


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 27, 2020)

The white schwinn today


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 27, 2020)

I changed my routine and instead of peddling 3 miles on roadways I now drive up to the trail with my bike. I got paranoid since the one bicyclist got ran over and killed the other day in the Intersection I use to go to the trail.
Got this hitch type bike rack on Amazon for an excellent price. It’s very sturdy and takes like a couple of minutes to slide and lock on to the hitch.



And rode my Continental on this beautiful wooded trail.












This method is safer than using the street but there are several crossings on side roads where some drivers don’t even sow down for their stop sign.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 27, 2020)

Took the blue Schwinn Meteor out for a spin today...






local park...






Dog park open in Union City!





Then went up Niles canyon in Fremont to my creekside spot...





Local high school Eagle wants my bike!




Fires took a break...finally see the hills from Quarry lakes, then home...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 27, 2020)

Just another day, ride down to the power plant and say Hello to Snowball.
She loves life at the beach; lives with Fearless.
After work today I rode a different part of the dirt side river path, to a school I ride through occasionally. (didn't stop for pics)


----------



## SKPC (Aug 27, 2020)

My hand-built 650b Ibis on the hand-built technical trail network here in town down low. Much less ridden and very quiet.  When riding this stuff, you have to pay attention, slow down and be precise.  If you speed up too much and make one mistake, you will be going down.  Two crashes in two nights for me. Got scuffed up...... tick, tock, tick, tock, tick tock. One more spin.  These lyrics struck a chord with me tonight while riding these skinny ribbons of dirt. ...


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 27, 2020)

Took a week off from work, to try to get some stuff done around the house,  it lined up with wrenching my back the last day of work,  so nothing accomplished until today.  Set tile all day, rode the Pierce Motor Bike tonight.   Got some outer hurricane rain this evening also.


----------



## fattyre (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 28, 2020)

Rode the champion this morning.smooth and silent.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2020)

I got to ride 17 miles before work today; ride up, to ride down.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2020)

1938 Schwinn Paramount track bike converted to road use in late '50s.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 28, 2020)

Evening ride on The Winnipesaukee River trail. Then around downtown on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. Great time. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Aug 28, 2020)

Snyder made 36 Wards Thorne all around town.  The Ibis is 84 years younger, but not necessarily better.  Go moto!


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 28, 2020)

Pierce Racer


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 29, 2020)

Good Morning Cabers


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 29, 2020)

Rainy day, so I got to try out the duct tape mudflaps I made for my 2020 Clem Smith Jr. while bored at the beach house. They work fine.
Just ran a few errands, but every ride counts!


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 29, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> I got to ride 17 miles before work today; ride up, to ride down.
> View attachment 1256713
> 
> View attachment 1256714



has anyone else ever wondered how this thread never makes it to the email, " Last week's most popular topics (from The Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange) "


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 29, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> has anyone else ever wondered how this thread never makes it to the email, " Last week's most popular topics (from The Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange) "



Actually, i can't remember the last time i opened my email; thanks for the reminder.
Today, 48 miles total on 1938 Tiki Twin-bar, rustjunkie badge, Snyder built Hot-Rod roadster, 1" pitch, 24/9 gear.
Awesome ride early along the cliffs of my home-town, North American continent, Pacific Ocean side.








Mom listed the house, 21571 Impala Lane, Huntington Beach, CA 92646
Zillow should show it today or tomorrow.
Buy it! Go ALL IN!
LMK if you get it; we'll have a party!
Original owner since new in 1968.:eek:


----------



## SKPC (Aug 29, 2020)

Long ride early solo on the Ibis 650b mtb.  New loop with lot's of rocky terrain up high today.  18mi..2hr-27min..7.3ave..28max..3100' climbing.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 29, 2020)

1954 Wasp, 1st year Opal green, last year painted S-2s with 1" pitch New Departure and Sweet Heart sprocket;
to the bank and the auto parts store for Sweetie's brake light bulbs.


----------



## Sven (Aug 29, 2020)

Finally , the rains from Laura have stopped. I rode my '59 J C Higgins Flightliner around the neighborhood this evening.






Cant stop too long, the mosquitos here are horrible this year. All this damn rain..We are being drown here and on the west coast they are being burned by wild fires.


All in all , great ride. Be safe


----------



## Kstone (Aug 29, 2020)

Had a great bike ride with a hell of a friend


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 29, 2020)

Bueno Bueno Cabers, I cooked some good dinner for my self.  Them after I call my,

Lovely son & invited him to a Car show.

But he wasn't much interested.


So you know what..... I LOOK left & right.


And pick these one for a ( Solo, Solito)
Ride which I don't have any problema.

Cause I love ride.!!! my bikes.

Either ( Nenas 0  Nenes) Nooooo Nooooo

Problema about it...soo I hope you guys.


Nooooo Nooooo Tengan ningun Problema. Tampoco......
Haha,  And have a bless day with family.!!!! and friends.!!!! and enjoy your bikes either boys or girls...

BTW...here's is my Girlfriend....for Tonight.
The best thing about it she doesn't complain or can't complain for nothing...


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 29, 2020)

Riding out in Livermore, ca today...
















Great day for a ride!


----------



## Miq (Aug 30, 2020)

Late ride chasing the storm that passed through.  Climbed the hill of wind on the flat canal for the first half of the ride.  Then rode it home barely pedaling. 








Caught a little cloud lightning.




1941 New World


----------



## AndyA (Aug 30, 2020)

The wife rode around the neighborhood on the Dyno Glide 24 this morning. I was on the 24" Huffy Good Vibrations. I guess the theme was pastel-colored 24" bikes. It was a lovely morning; cooler in North Jersey than recently.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 30, 2020)

Got out a little late, got much needed rain in North Texas


----------



## tech549 (Aug 30, 2020)

finished this one up yesterday and took it for its first ride.


----------



## Sven (Aug 30, 2020)

An early ride this morning with the Suburban " combat loaded" made some changes with the packing. Gonna change it again.. want to get more weight down to 17.5 to under 20 lbs on the rear.  



Have to remember a kickstand  plate. The extra weight pushes it effortlessly into the ground.




Definitely rerolling that tent tighter and put in the panniers



It was a great 20 mile ride


Be Safe


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 30, 2020)

Riding around Tracy, Ca. this morning...

Hidden lake...





smooth rider...




Not open yet...




Great morning for a ride!


----------



## friendofthedevil (Aug 30, 2020)

_"A.J."_  '70 Suburban, doesn't get ridden much, so I rode her to the store.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 30, 2020)

I went for 2 rides today.
Early down to Bolsa Chica on Velvet, and home.









Then Sweetie and i pedaled the tandem to church, outside;
Then down to the beach, to HB, then to see my mom again.
The house is SOLD
You have to be quick or know someone to get a house in these neighborhoods.:eek:


----------



## JO BO (Aug 30, 2020)

I really don’t know if this counts but I rode this 1920 Harley Davidson for about 4 feet today just to say I have ridden one in my lifetime and to feel the rush from it before I let the person who will take her to the next level get her.


----------



## Kstone (Aug 30, 2020)

I did some zoomies around the burgh and got tacos. I had some guy high on something crash into me. But I saw his loony butt coming, so I avoided a worse spill and only had a mildly jarring push off the trail... he seemed uphased when i asked him what the f was wrong with him. Lol.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 30, 2020)

Cruised to the park with the kiddo.  There were some urban campers who also appear to be bicyclists.


----------



## JLF (Aug 30, 2020)

Had to ride tonight to burn off the feast at grandma’s 96th birthday bash today.  I feel like I’m made of stone... Torrington’s & coke bottles added since last ride.


----------



## Miq (Aug 30, 2020)

Spun around Tempe Town Lake w Philthy tonight in the stormy wind.  It was the coolest night we’ve had in months.  








Mandatory train break.







Fun ride.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 31, 2020)

Morning ride '64 Jaguar. A beautiful cool start to the day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 31, 2020)

Made it out for a cruise on my Western Flyer last evening. Then had a Big Wheel!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 31, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Made it out for a cruise on my Western Flyer last evening. Then had a Big Wheel!View attachment 1258123
> 
> View attachment 1258122



@ Mr. Monkeyyarms looks good to me.

Hhhhmmmm Galletas de  0  con,

Chocolate chip. buenas, buenas.

Stay safe with family and friends and enjoy your bikes either boys or girls...


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 31, 2020)

It was the SUV’s turn at the trail. Temps were ok for late August, 76 degrees and breeze so not bad at all.

















Unfortunately Wally Gator was not around, maybe next time.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 31, 2020)

I left early to ride 20+ before work; then got off early enough to ride 16+ after.
1940 Western Flyer to the end of the boardwalk in Balboa.
















On my way to the beach this afternoon, there was a Skywriter doing stuff; he did this crescent moon, as I rode on it lined up with the sun and lit up rainbow light rays.
I don't know; but i like it.


----------



## sarmisluters (Aug 31, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> I left early to ride 20+ before work; then got off early enough to ride 16+ after.
> 1940 Western Flyer to the end of the boardwalk in Balboa.
> View attachment 1258469
> 
> ...




Your motivation is off the charts !

No bad motivators for Mr. Tripple ! 

Keep up the awesome work and
keep us inspired !

s


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 31, 2020)

Another ride to the park with the kiddo. I told her it was gonna rain and if it did we were riding home anyway. But getting a kid to leave the park early is even harder these days. She was shivering the whole way home.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 1, 2020)

sarmisluters said:


> Keep up the awesome work and
> keep us inspired !



Thank you Sarmis.
Very nice of you to say.
I love to ride.
I am grateful and enormously Blessed.
Riding an old bike at the beach is a gift; 
I'm gonna ride it.
Awesome that it's _Inspiring!



_


----------



## ian (Sep 1, 2020)

Took the Frankenbike out to the local park to enjoy some late Summer weather.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 1, 2020)

A little 41 Firestone action this morning


----------



## non-fixie (Sep 1, 2020)

Took my car in for a service today, and as the garage is a just a handful of miles from my office I usually throw a bike in the trunk for the trip back and forth to the office.

Today my Nöll Pro was on duty:


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 1, 2020)

I left early to drive my mom in her car to the airport;
That's the full moon setting over the roof-top.
























I see her out riding every day, see use to run marathons.








Electrical humor
Do you know why a transformer hums?
'cause it doesn't know the words.

I took *A Lot* of pictures today, can't even compare to how beautiful it is;
every day i get to, it gets better every day.


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 1, 2020)

Short ride tonight around Uptown Whittier. Bike of choice 1942 Schwinn New World. Very happy that they cleaned up my favorite mural backdrop


----------



## JLF (Sep 1, 2020)

3 weeks after being ‘rediscovered’ in the generations deep family barn, much work, and hubs rebuilt by @greenephantom 
The 1942 Colson went for a nice summer evening ride.  First ride in 69 years.  Long before I was... well, since the year my dad was born (1951).  I was pleasantly surprised how ‘quick’ it felt compared to say, my 1936 Shelby.  Super stable too.  I could ride forever with no hands.  Love it!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 2, 2020)

Str29 quadangle


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 2, 2020)

I gave the Chief a quick spin down the drive.  Riding on Universal tires is the pits.  I would think they would far outsell their current display tires with actual single tube rider tires??


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 2, 2020)

This was last night but was unable to post due to an internet outage in my area. Got this cool vintage headlight for my 55 Spitfire for night riding. A cool night at 75 degrees and a full moon.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 2, 2020)

Took the'39 DX out for a shake down ride with the 2spd and it rides amazing! Then had to stop at The Cup for a coldie...


----------



## Sven (Sep 2, 2020)

After the morning rains , I rode my '55 Corvette for a 12 miler on the TNT.



A cow cooling her heals



I wish my Crepe Myrtle look this nice



Stopped at fellow rider, John's shop for a visit.



Back on the trail


Great ride


Be Safe.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 2, 2020)

Super-fun ride this morning, watching that full moon setting, while the sun rises behind me.












16 miles before work, 6 miles home after work, installing/wiring lights.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 2, 2020)

A test ride past the gas station, the church, and the fire station; then back home again.


----------



## Santee (Sep 2, 2020)

Took out the 1957 Huffy built Western Flyer out for a ride.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 2, 2020)

Most of my hot rods are waiting for me Mark. I will eventually get there....a very special spot.  Powered up.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 3, 2020)

Made it out for Bike Night last night on my modern Schwinn Corvette(with vintage seat, grips, bars). The theme was "Red". 






























Another beautiful night for a ride!


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 3, 2020)

Trying to catch the last little bit of Summer before it slips away...


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 3, 2020)

Short ride during my lunch break today. 1945 RoadMaster


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 3, 2020)

Took a spin around the hood.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 3, 2020)

Two days off the bike was enough!  Solo ride up high...Sweet!  3200 feet climbing/descending today.  2hr 26min....7.6 ave.    I was "on it" tonight and dialed in goin fast.......scared myself a bit so time to update my will.  New bike, not classic or antique but I am...


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 3, 2020)

Rode around the local city streets of Fremont, Union City and Newark this afternoon...Schwinn Panther.






Counted 15 turkeys roaming around...





Goats!





Cargill Salt, Newark
The Cargill salt ponds in Newark produce up to 500,000 tons of salt each year that is used in food, water softeners, and in melting ice on roads in places like the Sierra. The Bay Area salt ponds have been around for more than a hundred years.





Great day for a ride!!


----------



## RJWess (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 3, 2020)

My boss wanted me there earlier, so I left to ride at 5:08
sure, it was dark for most of the ride, but it was also all mine, for a little while.




That's the HB pier all lit up.





I rode until just before 7 AM, to work a long day, looking forward to my ride home.
20 miles before work again; I'm off tomorrow, and all weekend!!.


----------



## Miq (Sep 3, 2020)

Night ride out past Kyrene.  A new section of the bike path opened up since the last time I came this way.  I took it for another couple of miles to the Highline Canal. 









1941 BFG New World


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 4, 2020)

Morning ride chose my '66 Panther. A beautiful morning, loving these cool morning's. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 4, 2020)

Rode my 39 murray this morning.the crusty merc.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2020)

Happy Friday!
42 mile, full OC Beach loop from home;
1935 Velvet deLUXE, Huffman moto bike Hot rod, beach cruiser.
It gets attention from folks of all types; AWE from me.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 4, 2020)

had the c.c.m. flyte out for a ride to day


----------



## the tinker (Sep 4, 2020)

Nice afternoon for a ride on the Packard.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Got out a little late, got much needed rain in North Texas
> 
> View attachment 1257523
> 
> View attachment 1257524



Damn! She cleaned up nice!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 4, 2020)

Took a long ride on the 1948 Schwinn DX...

Heading out...





Alameda Creek trail...





Niles Canyon RR crossing...





Dry Creek park...




Great day for a ride!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 4, 2020)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. Nice and quiet for the start of a holiday weekend. '64 Jaguar. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 4, 2020)

Last ride of my youth.   

Pierce Racer











the worst part is, the cabe has me at 60 already, and I am not until tomorrow.


----------



## the tinker (Sep 4, 2020)

Happy Birthday, Piercer 99 !


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 4, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> Last ride of my youth.
> 
> Pierce Racer
> View attachment 1260565
> ...





Happy Early Birthday! 

Mine is coming up but I'm no spring chicken like you.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 4, 2020)

Enjoy your day Pietro!  We know you will.  60 is young and something to look forward to.  pete




Check out the wheel sizes represented here...


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 4, 2020)

Nice end to the week.and beginning of a great weekend


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 5, 2020)

"Patina Monster"
The Monark built Firestone Special Cruiser  got the pond tour at my place yesterday. Really like this ole boy!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 5, 2020)

Klunkin in ventura


----------



## RJWess (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2020)

Awesome Saturday ride at the OC beaches.
Before most of the crowd gets down there.
42 miles on 1936 Electric, C-Model Schwinn, adorned with accessories for years.















There's that baby pterodactyl getting ready to attack.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 5, 2020)

Went for a fun 21+ mi. loop ride to some local lakes...Elgin "4 star"

Horseshoe lake...





"Stiches", by T. Barny...





*Lake Elizabeth*, located in Fremont, California, is a man made 83-acre (34 ha) lake.
Lake Elizabeth was named when it and the surrounding Central Park were dedicated to Fremont's sister city, Elizabeth, South Australia.  The park is home to a large number of birds such as American coots, mallards, gulls, and also some very unusual birds who live near the small forest on the northern side of the park or on the small island (often called Duck Island), inaccessible to land bound visitors, in the center of the lake. 





Then rode over to the Niles District...and completed the loop home.





Great day for a ride!


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 5, 2020)

At least I am not the oldest Pierce at my house.    


Circa 1918 Pierce Motor Bike, first ride of this decade. :eek:


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 5, 2020)

Second ride, went with a more modern bike, Pierce Racer.  After I installed the new bell my youngest son and his bride bought me.








They got me a couple other goodies also.




Nice.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 5, 2020)

Rode the Windham Derry Rail Trail today. Chose my '61 Panther 3. Great ride on a beautiful day. 




Starting out at the Windham depot 



By the caboose 



A beautifully shaded trail



Downtown Derry



Some of the granite ledges along the trail 



Through the tube and back to the car 
Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride 
Hammerhead


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 5, 2020)

In this heat —- unfortunately no bike ride 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 5, 2020)

Happy birthday @piercer_99 !  Nice grease! My birthday came late and Santa came early for me this year. After some tinkering I took my "new" 37 Dayton for a shakedown ride with the kiddo. I do have a different seat for it. Turning the seat post backwards will help so I'm not sitting so far forward. Also the crank arm is tapping the frame (needs some bb adjustment) and the rear morrow hub  clanks sometimes when breaking. Some adjustments required. Lots of unique goodies on this one. I absolutely love it and I'm so glad I waited for the right bike. A big thank you to @New Mexico Brant for letting this one go.


----------



## MP12965 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## MP12965 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> A big thank you to @New Mexico Brant for letting this one go.



WOW! Awesome Bike!! @Balloonoob 
Dial it in; turn the seat post around, put a long spring saddle on it, adjust your BB, maybe file the back of the crank, and then ride it.
Go through all of it, Brant does't ride that far.
It will probably become your favorite.






And Happy Birthday Pierce! @piercer_99 
I know, there's a whole thread for that.


----------



## Miq (Sep 5, 2020)

Happy B-day @piercer_99 !!  I went for a hot windy ride to Gilbert.  Rode the breeze home. 









New World


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 6, 2020)

I had to change a tire before I could ride this Phantom Whizzer.  I also worked on the front wheel by tipping the hoist back.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 6, 2020)

Good Morning Cabers. I keep this ride at my girlfriends house, I’m staying closer to her . She’s got cancer, her straight amazes me . I’m grateful !  Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## RJWess (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 6, 2020)

I dig this pic with Tiki Joe and the waning moon setting over the Pacific.
Kids with bikes.





I left early to ride to the Wedge in Newport Beach, before riding to Long Beach, for the Cyclone Coaster ride.
I had a riding buddy along today, Q.C. 1st time to a SoCal cycle event.
Thanks for the Ride!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 6, 2020)

Evening ride on The Winnipesaukee River Trail. Then stopped by the Arch for sunset. Took out the '61 Corvette. Had a great time. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## mrg (Sep 6, 2020)

Rode along with the CC crew along the LB coast, nice to out of the heat and hang at the beach where it was only 104, took a 54 Phantom project for a shakedown before going to the FS section.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 6, 2020)

Looked like a fun day Mark....That's bad when you have to hit the ocean for a cool down at a 104 degrees.... Lol!


----------



## mrg (Sep 6, 2020)

Ya, my house got to 109 ( 10 mi inland from the beach ) and a few miles the other side of LA, Woodland Hills it got to 121, the hottest even in LA county, crazy


----------



## Miq (Sep 6, 2020)

Went out for another night ride. 







41 New World


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Sep 7, 2020)

Me and my two girls and a truck chilling underneath the shade tree at the park. Happy Labor Day everyone!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2020)

1938 Tiki Twin Bar by Snyder, 32 miles down at the beach, the "wetlands".













Getting it early.


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 7, 2020)

Today i took my folding E bike out for a 25 mile ride to Kittitas and back.  Nice ride with the extra push of the motor.  This bike will do 15 mph (pedal assist) for the distance and only use 45% of the battery life.


----------



## hotrod (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 7, 2020)

A few miles in the neighborhood on this recent acquisition: 1952 Dunelt


----------



## Rattman13 (Sep 7, 2020)

Today's ride was my first ride on my 1935 Hawthorne. A lot of the time I try to build up a rider with whatever I have around just to get a feel for her. I did that today with this project bike and enjoyed the ride. I also put the correct sprocket on and took the needed measurement for the skip tooth chain. It will need a 58 inch chain with the 26 tooth front and 11 tooth rear I plan for her. Now I just need to find another ND 11 tooth, either that or use the Ichibike one I have on a Nexus 3 speed.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 7, 2020)

It wouldn’t call it a golden shower, but a bunch of us decided to take a Whiz today.


----------



## RJWess (Sep 7, 2020)

My Wife and I took our Attitude's out today.


----------



## Ricker (Sep 7, 2020)

Overhauled the coaster hoping it would get a little stronger and then went for a spin


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 8, 2020)

Yesterday was a nice laid back day. I got the chance to get 2 of my favorite Super Deluxe Monark Survivors out. The 49, and the 52.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 8, 2020)

Morning ride, the best way to start the day. '64 Jaguar. A beautiful morning. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## fattyre (Sep 8, 2020)

Street lights fenders and rain.  Love it!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 8, 2020)

Snuck out for a late afternoon ride on my '39 Firestone Flying Ace. Busy weekend spent working, visiting family Saturday with temps over 100°, slept in Sunday then put new brakes on the car while being "rained" on by debris from the Cameron Peak forest fire. Slept in a bit yesterday before messing with some parts for a future build. Then went for a ride since the smoke wasn't too bad from the fire. Temps around 92°. Today the high was 38° shortly after midnight as a cold front moved in. Expecting 1-3 inches of snow today.  



I always seen to end up at the airport when I ride this bike!




The first blast of arctic air moved through while out on a ride. See the lovely Rocky Mountains in the background? No? That's ok, nobody else does either due to the smoke.





Even though the air was filled with smoke and arctic cold on the way, still a nice day for a ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 8, 2020)

I asked off from work today,
1937 Aero King, DBR by Schwinn, 44 miles along the left coast, O.C. CA.









This owner says it's worth all of its "Smiles/Gallon".


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 8, 2020)

It must be Schwinn Day.
I rode this green '54 Wasp to the bank this after noon.



There are a lot of things I could say about this bike; good things.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 9, 2020)

55 schwinn


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 9, 2020)

I pulled out a favorite today: 1937 Syracuse, Westfield 60th Anniversary, tall frame original.
This bike handles wonderfully.
It got a bath when we got home.












This house on the Balboa Peninsula is a big Syracuse fan.









Wonderful wet ride of the same 42 miles of Pacific coast.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 9, 2020)

1919 Mead Ranger Arch Frame for Bike Night! Tonight's theme: Pajamas!!(even though it snowed yesterday. About 43° for the ride)



















I don't wear pajamas so this was the best I could do....




Thank goodness for layers. Great night for a ride!! Only 2 left this season. Oh, and a brewery ride.....


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 9, 2020)

Took my new 37 Dayton for its first group ride. Didn't even bring a wrench. 43 degrees was it? I gotta start watching the weather closer! My shivering kiddo was a real trooper. It was a great ride - and it's not every day that you get to see a peanut mobile.


----------



## Miq (Sep 9, 2020)

Cool enough for a sunset ride.  Out past Kyrene to the Tempe / Guadalupe boarder.













15 miles on my 1941 Schwinn New World.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 10, 2020)

53 columbia


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 10, 2020)

Congrats on your new bike @Balloonoob ! That's a pretty sweet ride!!    Good to see you and the kiddo. She did great!


----------



## Chilidawg (Sep 10, 2020)

1956 Columbia Fire Arrow


----------



## Sven (Sep 10, 2020)

My buddy and I decided to take a 12 mile ride between the rain showers. Some days you beat the rains , sometimes you don't.  Today was the latter.









Don't know what was going on with this Rat snake. Acting weird.It was dead on my return trip home an hour or so later.


Reflecting today's ride


Kids dont care about rain ,just having fun in a flooded ditch.


Great ride. BE SAFE


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 10, 2020)

September Rain Ride:

Last week it was in the mid 90's with high humidity, tonight it is 60% and raining. Perfect weather for a ride  .














I thought I was going to have the trail to myself, but under a bridge I crossed paths with some high school age kids. One kid yelled out, hey cool bike, how old is it? I stopped and told him.

(About a year ago I rode past a football field in the same area and a kid yelled out, "Hey buddy, it looks like you need a new bike".)

Being the polite jerk I am, I asked the high school kids today if they ever watch the cool car restore shows, and they replied "yes". I then said you guys seem to cool to be riding those k-mart bikes, Guys like you should be riding cool old bikes, not that stuff your on. I then rode off.

If they were observant, they would have realized not to take fashion advice from me.





1/2 way though my ride, I realized I could not even match my crocs before heading out.

As I rode away one kid yelled out my bike is not new, I then said its not old enough, and continued riding.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2020)

Today, I picked riding my bike at the beach, instead of going to work.
It was a great day riding early, and then more riding with fellow bike enthusiasts.
1940 Western Flyer, HD.
Much Loved.












Two round-trips to Sunset Beach water tower, and one loop down to the Wedge NPB, with miles to/from home, 62 for the day.
A great day to miss work.


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 10, 2020)

Sven said:


> Kids dont care about rain ,just having fun in a flooded ditch.




On my rain ride today, a local girls soccer team was outside practicing on a field in pink uniforms.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 10, 2020)

I took the 1918 Excelsior, Auto-Bike out for a ride with the guys today.
 The atmosphere was unusual today, with all of the smoke from the brush fires.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 10, 2020)

Night ride on the Pierce Sprint Racer,  a nice 66f.


----------



## Miq (Sep 10, 2020)

Nice cool night ride w Philthy to Gilbert. 





1941 Schwinn New World


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 10, 2020)

I gotta get a crappy bike rolling just for the rainy and snowy days. Maybe these found parts will help. It just feels wrong to take the Colson out in this weather.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 11, 2020)

'61 Deluxe Hornet. Nice cool start to the day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Sep 11, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> I took the 1918 Excelsior, Auto-Bike out for a ride with the guys today.
> The atmosphere was unusual today, with all of the smoke from the brush fires.View attachment 1264514
> View attachment 1264511
> View attachment 1264512



Man. I'm diggin' the color scheme.


----------



## ian (Sep 11, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> I gotta get a crappy bike rolling just for the rainy and snowy days. Maybe these found parts will help. It just feels wrong to take the Colson out in this weather.
> 
> View attachment 1264580



Cool pic. I ride the alleys here every day hoping for some found treasure. Nothing yet.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2020)

Happy Friday!
Anniversary to "Never Forget" 09/11
Some folks flying "Old Glory" today, to help folks remember....
Flyin' low in the clouds at the beach; 1935 Velvet deLUXE, honkin', wavin', laughin'....











32 miles round-trip, slightly wet from flyin' in the clouds.


----------



## cbustapeck (Sep 11, 2020)

Just picked up this 1953 CWC (Cleveland Welding Company) Roadmaster that had been in the same home since the 60s. I gave it a good ride around my neighborhood with my son on his scooter.

The colors are great, with perhaps the best part being the color-matched Delta Rocket Ray.

The plate is for Brooklyn, Ohio, adjacent to Cleveland.


----------



## ian (Sep 11, 2020)

Nice hub shiners too!


----------



## friendofthedevil (Sep 11, 2020)

_Mrs. friend _joined me for a ride today.

She chose 'A.J.' - 1970 3-speed Suburban...





I was on my trusty '71 Collegiate


----------



## Sven (Sep 11, 2020)

Took my 79 Suburban "Camper" out for a 12 mile test run. Next week heading to West Virginia for  bike camping adventure. 


30 lbs of gear. The only thing I'm missing is the bear bag, which is coming tomorrow. 



The bike computer was a little off. I had put in the incorrect wheel/tire circumference. That is now been corrected. 


Great ride.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 11, 2020)

Put the rack on the 37 Dayton to see how it looked. I like it! Needs paint though.   Another ride to the park with the kiddo.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 11, 2020)

Rode my 1933 Colson Flyer around the hood earlier and the 2019 Ibis Mojo3 later, climbing away from the rat race into the higher reaches in the background.



Still climbing..



As usual, very quiet out late on friday's up high.



Almost home..



Almost any ride is a good ride..


----------



## Santee (Sep 11, 2020)

Took the Slick Daddy out for a 16 mile ride. I am happy it has cooled down a little bit.


----------



## hotrod (Sep 12, 2020)

birthday ride around town!


----------



## cbustapeck (Sep 12, 2020)

Santee said:


> Took the Slick Daddy out for a 16 mile ride. I am happy it has cooled down a little bit.View attachment 1264970



Oh my gosh! It's the perfect custom frame that I wanted but could never describe!


----------



## HARPO (Sep 12, 2020)

MY 1998 Fuji Team. Older photo, as it now has different pedals and tires...


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 12, 2020)

NDA





Noodle day again!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 12, 2020)

Happy birthday @hotrod  cruisin' blue Corvette.
Nate and his noodles, great packing! @Krakatoa 
All of our small hardware stores are gone now; nice to see one still in business.
I pulled out this blue, 1936 Clipper, DBR by CWC.
Odometer still clicking; 37.3 miles today.


----------



## Miq (Sep 12, 2020)

Morning ride w the fam to the park. 



1941 New World


----------



## cbustapeck (Sep 12, 2020)

I just put new whitewalls on her to protect the original tires and protect me from a blowout. Yes, she’s still for sale, but I am loving her so much. Her name is Candace, because she is candy apple red.

1961 Schwinn Jaguar Mark IV


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 12, 2020)

This ‘52 Dunelt again. Getting sorted for 3spd October.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 12, 2020)

Hour and a half on the Wards Hawthorne out of town and back.


----------



## AndyA (Sep 12, 2020)

Cruised to the park with my son and grandson this morning. Bikes included a Huffy Good Vibrations 24, a Schwinn Fair Lady, and a Trek 20-incher.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 12, 2020)

My neighbor gave me a Huffy Camaro, that was in her mother's shed. Got it cleaned up and riding this evening. Rides well. Nice cool night ride. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (Sep 12, 2020)

Nice evening ride around Tempe Town Lake with Philthy













1941 New World and 1990s Cannondale


----------



## ian (Sep 13, 2020)

There's a beach in Tempe? Part of the Salt or Verde?.......nice bikes for getting there anyway


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 13, 2020)

It was Survivor Super Cruiser Day yesterday!
The 2 tone red bike is still "as found", except for tires, couldn't save the originals. I have only wiped this one down,  really on the fence as to detailing paint. While I'm sure the paint will shine up nicely, I like the "tells a story" paint as is.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 13, 2020)

Changed the OG Sears ( weigh over 6 lbs) HD Balloon b/w to John's chain tread repro's with lighter weigh ( just over 4 lbs) and higher pressure, and now it's fun to ride, not a chore.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 13, 2020)

cbustapeck said:


> Just picked up this 1953 CWC (Cleveland Welding Company) Roadmaster that had been in the same home since the 60s. I gave it a good ride around my neighborhood with my son on his scooter.
> 
> The colors are great, with perhaps the best part being the color-matched Delta Rocket Ray.
> 
> ...



LOVE the decal, and more.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 13, 2020)

friendofthedevil said:


> _Mrs. friend _joined me for a ride today.
> 
> She chose 'A.J.' - 1970 3-speed Suburban...
> 
> ...



I love the ballooners, but a lightweight/middleweight with gears is pretty sweet too.  Cool...


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 13, 2020)

About 15ish miles this morning on the 1942 New World. Didn’t bring my phone with me, so the photo is after I got home today.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 13, 2020)

Rode 12 miles to downtown bethlehem for lunch on the 38 henderson today. Great weather, no mosquitos, great ride! Stopped by river across from bethlehem steel for some pictures


----------



## catfish (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Sep 13, 2020)

@Hammerhead , you got that Huffy Camero really cleaned up. Love the green .
I took out my 64' Varsity  [aka " Copperhead]"] out for a 12 miler on the Thrre Notch Trail. After pedalling around a  70 lb ( bike and camping gear) Suburban,  the past two days,  this bike was like a 15lb race bike



A shot of the park area at historical Charlotte Hall



The White House


The wall at the Gas N Go. 


Great ride today.  You all be safe.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 13, 2020)

Chilidawg said:


> 1956 Columbia Fire Arrow
> 
> View attachment 1264197



I dig the shirt too!  Oh Canada!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 13, 2020)

Mercury time !


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 13, 2020)

First real ride on the Huffy Camaro. Goes pretty well, do need a longer seat post. Rode the Winnipesaukee River trail.  Great time. Thank you @Sven ,but it does have a couple of major paint issues. Some type of tar got on it and ate the paint to the metal. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 13, 2020)

I got out on a vintage mountain bike today on a path I'm very familiar with.

It all started out good:





But shortly after this photo I had one one of my first wipe outs in several years.

Elbow:





Leg:





Both my camera and I survived the crash,  I then continued my planned bike ride. ( the wounds make it look worse than it really was). After a shower I'm fine, I just wiped out on a rocky path.

Here is my best bicycle shot of the day.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 13, 2020)

Great ride today with fellow bike enthusiasts; Sears September, Circle City Ride in Orange; I rode down to the beach 1st, then up to Orange.
Elgin Oriole, Curvey Cruiser, by Murray.


----------



## ian (Sep 13, 2020)

Dang!! I'm jealous of all of you getting out to ride. The air quality here in SE Washington sucks......and my one and only bike is in pieces on the bench.
New (old) fenders, rear rack, paint and white balloons are coming.....


----------



## Miq (Sep 13, 2020)

Morning ride with my youngest son to the softball fields.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 14, 2020)

Morning ride, loving these cool mornings. Great way to start the day. Took out the Huffy Camaro. Still shaking out a few cobwebs. Overall rides well. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 14, 2020)

I took the 1937 Elgin Bluebird out for the annual Sears September Ride.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 14, 2020)

Took the kiddo to the park yesterday. "Really? Why do you always take that bike?" she asks.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 14, 2020)

Saw this funky e-trike thingamajig on today's ride. It was a humbling experience riding this one to the park today with the kiddo. I found this steel frame Electra under a bridge and built it up in the summer of 2017 igniting a long lost love of bicycles. It sure rides like crap. ￼


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 14, 2020)

Rollin' around, cruzin slow; 
with no particular,
place to go.
1940 Red Streak, H.S.&B. Hardware store bike; by H.P. Snyder in NY.
It's not loved as much as some bikes i ride; been 6 months since posted on a ride....:eek:












 couple pics for @Hammerhead 's Saturday Thread....


----------



## John G04 (Sep 14, 2020)

Put some spare wheels on my bc project and road it around the block a few times. Probably the first time its been ridden in 30+ years! Nice ride so far and it can only get better (i hope)!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 15, 2020)

Morning ride '64 Jaguar. A beautiful way to start the day. 47 degrees aaaahhhhh. Great ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 15, 2020)

Before work cruise
Every one Enjoy and Play it Safe


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 15, 2020)

I rode away a little later today than some mornings.
The river-trail to the beach, then to Sunset Beach tower, back to the river-trail, back to Sunset Beach tower, and Woody's for a killer breakfast.
36 miles in, time to eat.
1934 AIRFLYTE Huffman straight bar moto bike.
I truly love riding this machine.
Back to HB to mom's house, then home; 52 total miles.
What a Ride.
































Very few weeks left to get pics of bikes, in the backyard where I grew up; mom is moving to Idaho next month.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 15, 2020)

Virtue Ortho


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 15, 2020)

Too hot for me in the daytime today so did a 10 mile ride around my hood this evening on my 59 bug   with cooler temps and no baking sun.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 16, 2020)

'66 Panther on the prowl this morning. Getting a bit brisk these last few days 39 degrees to start this one. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 16, 2020)

Well, I have sold all the bikes I've built this summer, but one. I just couldn't let go of this one. I really like this 40-41 Elgin. Thanks so much for understanding buyer, you know who you are!


----------



## ian (Sep 16, 2020)

mazdaflyer said:


> View attachment 1268085
> Virtue Ortho
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



I'll bet you get LOTS of comments!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 16, 2020)

41 Manton and Smith badged rollfast.mine is the hot rod 4 speed version


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 16, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> '66 Panther on the prowl this morning. Getting a bit brisk these last few days 39 degrees to start this one. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1268159
> View attachment 1268160
> View attachment 1268161




Lucky you! We are still stuck in the high 80’s to 90’s and some days feeling in the triple digits. Can’t wait to get cooler weather.


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 16, 2020)

Stayin' in the hood.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2020)

I rode to work today, but didn't feel like stopping for a pic.
1940 WF HD; "Light For All" carrier bag.
Up to Orange and back on the S.A. river trail, 28 miles total.
Essential electrical stuff.....




I get confused looks from some young folks; I don't think they even know what a "Paperboy" is. LOL


----------



## SKPC (Sep 16, 2020)

Rode the Ibis with my buddy Chip down low on some "secret" hand built single track late in the day.  No real rain here in over 3 months. So dry the colors are _weeks_ early...a buncha pics.  A beautiful ride tonight  immersed in our still-spinning world.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 16, 2020)

1939 Westfield for Longmont Bike Night tonight. The theme: Disco!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 17, 2020)

'61 Corvette on this morning's ride. A bit warmer today. 54 degrees a beautiful start to the day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 17, 2020)

..


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 17, 2020)

36 colson.goodyear badged.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2020)

Awesome day riding up and down, (or back and forth) OC beaches on this Tank-Bike Thursday, 1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary Special, 20" Tall frame original.
I cleaned and put "White Lightning" Epic Ride on the chain before I left.
Yeah, it makes a difference; what-do-i-know?:eek:
















32 miles in. Fuel for me at Balboa Donuts.
Ride back to HB to meet Marty and Ron, to ride some more....













We ate lunch at Woody's, Sunset Beach, then some strawberry lemonade at Barrett's.
Marty's treat; thanks again @cyclingday 





62 miles for this old cruiser.
Honking my new "Sparkling Jewel" Dual-Tone Goose Horn (U.S.A. made).
What a Blast!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Sep 17, 2020)

The black schwinn’s all rider’s and all up!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Sep 17, 2020)

Happy all....Halloween for all! Spooky!!  I think im a little high! ??? I no im high! im 57 and never took a cent! From another! Got some friends! Oops!


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 17, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> Happy all....Halloween for all! Spooky!!  I think im a little high! ??? I no im high! F it im 57 and never took a cent! From another! Im way high! Got some from a friend! Oops!



It's ok Bill. I'm sure many of us are guilty of smoking / drinking and cabing. If your Schwinn bikes start to look like Colsons Elgins and Huffmans you might be really really high. But by now you're probably face deep in a bowl of cereal. Maybe next time start a thread in the lounge called "I was so high that I..........."


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 17, 2020)

Mr. M
That looks like fun and wish we had such an event in my area.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 18, 2020)

38 rollfast..... Down to the spot and back. Downtown was poppin' tonight for a Thursday. Seen this sweet Chevy. Looks like this one is hidden not ridden.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 18, 2020)

Thanks @Ernbar ! A great way to catch your breath in the middle of the week to energize for end the week! Every Wednesday, mid May through September. Next week is the season finale to end the 17th year. Next Saturday is a brewery tour since we aren't escorting the Official Oktoberfest Keg to kick off Oktoberfest.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 18, 2020)

The brown one today


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 18, 2020)

Just a short ride to grab my lunch today. Bike of choice was  the 1945 RoadMaster


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Sep 18, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> 38 rollfast..... Down to the spot and back. Downtown was poppin' tonight for a Thursday. Seen this sweet Chevy. Looks like this one is hidden not ridden.
> 
> View attachment 1269119
> 
> ...



Me like.!!! what is on left side inside the.

Building & behind the clear,clear & clean windows. Yummy, Yummy Yuuummm.

Beautiful Chevy my FAVORITE brand.


Of old Cars...  


Stay safe and enjoy your bikes either boys or girls bikes..


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 18, 2020)

Felixnegron said:


> Me like.!!! what is on left side inside the.
> 
> Building & behind the clear,clear & clean windows. Yummy, Yummy Yuuummm.
> 
> ...



Looks to me like a 55. If I could have gotten inside I'd have had a better picture of it. I think I'd take this over a 56 or 57 myself. I think I've seen a 55 before where the flap-style gas tank door was relocated and hidden behind the tail light. Looks like this one in the picture I posted may have had the same modification and body work done but it's kinda hard to tell with the glare from the windows. http://www.superchevy.com/how-to/paint-body/sucs-0662-tri-five-hidden-gas-door


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 18, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Looks to me like a 55. If I could have gotten inside I'd have had a better picture of it. I think I'd take this over a 56 or 57 myself. I think I've seen a 55 before where the flap-style gas tank door was relocated and hidden behind the tail light. Looks like this one in the picture I posted may have had the same modification and body work done but it's kinda hard to tell with the glare from the windows. http://www.superchevy.com/how-to/paint-body/sucs-0662-tri-five-hidden-gas-door




Yes it’s a 55 possibly a Bel Air or a 210 2 door hardtop. Hard to tell from the glare on the glass and the lighting. I owned a 210 2d Hardtop for 15 years and sadly sold it back in 07. It had a 265 V8, oil bath air cleaner , automatic Powerglide transmission, factory power steering,  color combo was Cashmere Blue over India Ivory. Was a June 1955 all stock car with no mods and a 210 hardtop to boot. I think they only made under 2,000 of these, merely as an afterthought and having less chrome than the 2400 series Bel Air.
The 55 is my favorite of the Chevy Tri Five models.


----------



## comet (Sep 18, 2020)

There was a post about a Motobecane Jubile which made me think of my 76 Grand Record.  First blue skies in weeks. Due to wind but it looks like rain on my fire. 10 mile loop around town with a stop at the flagpole. The flagpole is from the 1960 Winter Olympics at Squaw Valley about 1 1/2 hours from here.


----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 18, 2020)

I just had my first ride on my 1936 Schwinn Motorbike. I have the right chain guard and rear rim etc, but this is for riding!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2020)

I rode to work today, a little out-of-my-way for the fun of it.
34 miles total round-trip, 1940 Western Flyer, work-bike, service rider, heavy-duty.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 18, 2020)

Evening ride on the Winnipesaukee River Trail, then around downtown.  '61 Deluxe Hornet great time. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 18, 2020)

Got me some LED bulbs to replace the regular ones  on my Roadmaster’s tail and headlight and it’s a huge improvement in performance. Temps in the high 70s this evening making it a comfortable 10 mile ride in my hood.


----------



## mrg (Sep 19, 2020)

took a 59 Wasp around Orange and sorry to see the long time muffler shop gone from this very old gas station, sure hope they don't knock it down to build a Starbucks


----------



## ian (Sep 19, 2020)

Finally got out and about on my "partscycle" Flightliner. The smoke has gone away, and the roads are wet. Had a good ride downtown and checked out Goodwill for another project. Because of  The CABE, I'm hooked!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2020)

Great day for a ride at the beach.
River-trail to the shore; Santa Ana river is the border of Newport and Huntington Beach.
Down to the end of the peninsula, the Wedge; then to the water-tower in Sunset Beach, then back to the river mouth to stick my feet in the Pacific Ocean.
A friend of mine took a photo of me while there.
Then I rode to mom's in HB, for one more bike pic in the back-yard where I grew up, then home.




















Awesome ride; 42 miles total, countless Smiles.


----------



## ian (Sep 19, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Great day for a ride at the beach.
> River-trail to the shore; Santa Ana river is the border of Newport and Huntington Beach.
> Down to the end of the peninsula, the Wedge; then to the water-tower in Sunset Beach, then back to the river mouth to stick my feet in the Pacific Ocean.
> A friend of mine took a photo of me while there.
> ...



Izzat a coonskin cap behind the seat?


----------



## SKPC (Sep 19, 2020)

Rode a new loop I've never done before on the Hawthorne.   Linked pavement together with single-track dirt, which took me a bit to adapt to with a coaster brake. Hydraulic discs front and back were missed of course, but In spite of the tricky braking it was a really great ride. Tick-tock!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2020)

ian said:


> Izzat a coonskin cap behind the seat?



Yes. Good eye!
I have a spare inner-tube wrapped up in it.
"Better to _have_ and not need, than _need_ and not have."


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 19, 2020)

The spitfire bmx cruiser today.second pic shows the fire that started by Monrovia coming over the hill in Palmdale.thats pretty far.


----------



## MP12965 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Sep 19, 2020)

Night ride w Philthy through Scottsdale on the green belt.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 19, 2020)

Riding out in Livermore, Ca today...
Stopped in for a quick sample!





Mines road, a well known cycling route around here...




Had to stop to let this tarantula check out my rim...




Local winery...




Great day for a ride!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 20, 2020)

Great day here in North Texas, 64 when I took off this morning. Took my 38 TF Roadster for a cruise. Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 20, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Here's what I was on ...*
> 
> The day started early for me with needing to ride something for our local bicycle / motorcycle swap meet in Long Beach at Vets Stadium ... I decided to pull out my vintage 1980 Bassett 26" BMX cruiser since it was close to the front door & easy to load in the van ... Got to the Swapmeet @ 7:15am .... Rolled around .. Found a couple smalls ... Ran into my buddy David on his 26" Powerlite 3 bar BMX around 10am ... He asked if I was up for a ride & where .. We decided to do a Newport to Huntington Beach ride along the strand ... We parked on Balboa Island .. Took the ferry to Newport peninsula & rode to lunch on HB Main Street ... We grabbed a bite then rode back to Newport & enjoyed the "local scenery" and mid 70s weather ... After we got back to Newport I loaded up the car & took Pacific Coast Highway to Crystal Cove State Beach and I couldn't resist to unload the bike again & go for a short ride again with the great weather ... These are my pics from Crystal Cove ... I hope everyone else had a good ride today ... Ride Vintage - Frank   View attachment 166281View attachment 166283View attachment 166284
> 
> ...



I always ride vintage. Nice bmxer bike. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 20, 2020)

mrg said:


> took a 59 Wasp around Orange and sorry to see the long time muffler shop gone from this very old gas station, sure hope they don't knock it down to build a StarbucksView attachment 1269616
> 
> View attachment 1269617
> 
> View attachment 1269618





not bike related, that is where I had my dual exhaust system built for my 67 Dodge A100 mid engine van before I moved to Texas in 94.  I put a 360 in that old Dodge, much quicker than the straight six that was in it originally.


----------



## mrg (Sep 20, 2020)

Ya, I knew it's been a muffler/welding shop for a long time and always checked out the vehicles there including the shorty VW van ( its in my pics here somewhere ) so will miss that. now there is a banner with a salon phone # ??, so hopefully they at least keep the building!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 20, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
1938 Tiki Twin-bar, badged rust junkies, down the river trail to the beach, up the HB boardwalk to Sunset water tower, back to the river trail, up to Santa Ana for outdoor church, then home.
Honkin' and wavin' at beach folk, along the way.




















36 miles total; 1" pitch, 24/9 gear ratio.
It's not slow, but not as fast as Pete @SKPC 
I miss you buddy; come on out, let's ride.


----------



## ian (Sep 20, 2020)

Took my one and only out for a short ride around town and the University. Maybe 12 miles on a  clear day. I think Fall is gonna be nice in Walla Walla


----------



## RJWess (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 20, 2020)

Drove over to Tracy, CA to my buddy Rob's house for an early morning ride...





Rob jumping a street ramp!...





Out to the canal...





Heading home from a big loop with a stop at Hidden Lake...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 20, 2020)

Pierce Motor Bike, short ride is better than no ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 20, 2020)

Took a spin to grab lunch and a couple brews.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 20, 2020)

Went for happy hour tacos with a friend.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 20, 2020)

Nice climb late today on the Ibis.   Where did everybody go? 
Pics in order.  Pipe trail.....



Topped out..


Almost home!



One more day, one more great ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 20, 2020)

mrg said:


> Ya, I knew it's been a muffler/welding shop for a long time and always checked out the vehicles there including the shorty VW van ( its in my pics here somewhere ) so will miss that. now there is a banner with a salon phone # ??, so hopefully they at least keep the building!View attachment 1270619










The shorty was always cool.  My A100 was the short version, a 92" wheel base, with the 360 in it, it was quick, and very loud.

don't confuse them with orange plaza mufflers, that place does questionable work.

mine was similar to this, except mine was slammed and had chrome reverse rims with baby moons.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 20, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> View attachment 1270793
> View attachment 1270796
> 
> The shorty was always cool.  My A100 was the short version, a 92" wheel base, with the 360 in it, it was quick, and very loud.
> ...



That black bug bus looks like something Ian Roussel could have built. Very cool!!


----------



## mrg (Sep 20, 2020)

Broke out the 67 Deluxe for the StingRay ride today, big turnout and a nice day at Redondo/Hermosa beach.


----------



## JLF (Sep 20, 2020)

I actually got a compliment on the Colson tonight during my first smoke free (forest fires) ride in I think, two weeks... can that be right?!  Happy for blue skies and fresh air.  No rattles, just nice and easy.  Quick too.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 21, 2020)

Rasta bike this morning.kustom redline pl26


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 21, 2020)

It's the last day of Summer 2020; great day to ride!
1935 Velvet deLuxe, Huffman Straight bar; 32 miles along the edge of this continent.
Under the power grid, wavin', laughin', lightin' it up.




















The light was green, so i went straight, right by the Ellis Sub-station, where it's all connected.
And got my hair cut on my way home.


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 21, 2020)

Rode my '39 Five Bar yesterday around Denver on the Bluz Cruz. Beautiful day.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 21, 2020)

It's just too good; so off we went....








met my friend Q.C. at the river mouth, to ride down to the end of Newport peninsula: the Wedge.





got some sandy shore-break tube rides, and couldn't count all the Garibaldi in the channel today;
really, really clear water, so cannon-ball off the rocks, like any boy would.
Now time for some tacos and french-fries at Great Mex, then pedal home.









22 miles on the antique (100 years old) Great Western moto-bike and swimming, body surfing, riding.
My sons were there to celebrate the last day of Summer 2020 with IT'S IT  ice cream sandwiches.
It just keeps getting better and better every day; i just show up.


----------



## JLF (Sep 21, 2020)

Great to ride again, no more smoke.  Hopefully the weather doesn’t turn to Fall too soon.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 21, 2020)

First time in many months that felt comfortable riding in the afternoon. I hope this cooler weather stays.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 21, 2020)

Not old just finished putting this together my first modern bike build .
Double top tubes reminds me of a   BSA   paratrooper bike 
First rip on the bike path.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 22, 2020)

A nice brisk 32 degrees on this morning ride. Great ride. Really liking these cool mornings. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 22, 2020)

Rollfast motobike.with the Sachs 2 speed,29er wheels and the gearing dialed in,it flys.widened and lengthened some junk bars.seating position is perfect. fast,smooth and silent.so fun to blow by the uber expensive road bike guys on this.


----------



## ian (Sep 22, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1271604
> 
> View attachment 1271605
> 
> ...



Dig the hula chick!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2020)

1937 Aero King to the beach, 22 miles round-trip.
Good time, great rider.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 22, 2020)

Cleared up just enough to take a ride today. 1939 Schwinn BA97 Excelsior badged.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2020)

Folks ask, "Is that a Schwinn?"
Yes! 1954 Wasp, Radiant Green.
There are _*a LOT*_ of "bike folk" that are not CABErs.









I rode this around for awhile this afternoon.
Completely original, including Typhoons.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 22, 2020)

Rode with my buddy Chip low in the colors again today on the mtb's.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 23, 2020)

Huffy Camaro on this morning's ride.  A beautiful start to the day.  Be safe and stay healthy. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Bill in Bama (Sep 23, 2020)

ian said:


> Took my one and only out for a short ride around town and the University. Maybe 12 miles on a  clear day. I think Fall is gonna be nice in Walla Walla
> 
> View attachment 1270656
> 
> ...



Thats one handsome only child! How long before a brother or sister arrives. Welcome!


----------



## ian (Sep 23, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> Thats one handsome only child! How long before a brother or sister arrives. Welcome!


----------



## ian (Sep 23, 2020)

Thanks. Little sister is on the bench waiting for me to get the rest of the parts to make her whole.  '48 Columbia ladies bike. 24 inch wheels with a New Departure rear rim. That's my winter project.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2020)

OH my, what a day for riding the edge of this crust we live.
The river-trail to the shore, to Sunset Beach Water tower, turn around and ride to the end of Newport Beach peninsula, then back to Sunset, back to the river mouth, then back to Sunset, and Woody's for an Awesome lunch; 66 miles in.
































Pics are in order, and it's just too good to quit, so away we go; 1940 Western Flyer, heavy duty WWII service bike rolls like nothing else out there.
Back to the river mouth, then back to the Sunset tower.
I'm reclining in the ice-plant when i took that pic.













Back to the river mouth for the last pic, then home; 102 miles for the day, in about 8 1/2 hours.
Definitely beats working.


----------



## ian (Sep 23, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> OH my, what a day for riding the edge of this crust we live.
> The river-trail to the shore, to Sunset Beach Water tower, turn around and ride to the end of Newport Beach peninsula, then back to Sunset, back to the river mouth, then back to Sunset, and Woody's for an Awesome lunch; 66 miles in.
> View attachment 1272395
> 
> ...


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 23, 2020)

Less than 1% of @tripple3 's ride on my Pierce Motor Bike.


----------



## Dr.B (Sep 23, 2020)

Picked up this interesting gem locally this morning.   Brought it home and then took for a nice ride.   It’s for my 9yr old bday,
He will love it!  He always wanted one like dads.   Now i just need to find a smaller stubby fender headlight.  Can Anyone help? Small budget.  Thanks


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 23, 2020)

Longmont Bike Night! Last one of the season. It was epic.


----------



## crazyhawk (Sep 24, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> OH my, what a day for riding the edge of this crust we live.
> The river-trail to the shore, to Sunset Beach Water tower, turn around and ride to the end of Newport Beach peninsula, then back to Sunset, back to the river mouth, then back to Sunset, and Woody's for an Awesome lunch; 66 miles in.
> View attachment 1272395
> 
> ...



I love your pics.  What's the story with that water tower?  It's very interesting looking.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 24, 2020)

'61 Corvette  out on this morning's ride. A beautiful day and a great ride. Be safe and stay healthy.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2020)

crazyhawk said:


> I love your pics.  What's the story with that water tower?  It's very interesting looking.



From an earlier post by @cyclingday Aug. 12, 2019



cyclingday said:


> Just a little historical context to Tripple3/Mark’s ocean front strand rides.
> The water tower was much more interesting to look at in its original form.
> The architect dropped the ball on this one, in my humble opinion.
> I had envisioned it much different, so I was pretty disappointed with the results.






I turn around here because it's the end of "safe riding", before you cross and ride with "Distracted" drivers on Pacific Coast Highway.
I have to do it for the monthly Cyclone Coaster Ride in Long Beach, so I ride on the sidewalk through Seal Beach.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 24, 2020)

Morning Cabers


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 24, 2020)

Kickin it old school this morning on the 83 Robinson pro 20 incher.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Sep 24, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> Kickin it old school this morning on the 83 Robinson pro 20 incher.View attachment 1272628
> 
> View attachment 1272629
> 
> View attachment 1272630



That thing's nice! 

Cobra grips?


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 24, 2020)

Captain Awesome said:


> That thing's nice!
> 
> Cobra grips?



Thanks.real oakley 3 grips


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Sep 24, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> Thanks.real oakley 3 grips



Even better!


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 24, 2020)

Took the 73 Speedster to the Trail this morning.





A tad on the warm side but no way close to the summer melting heat we recently had. Nice morning for a ride.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Sep 24, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> Took the 73 Speedster to the Trail this morning.
> View attachment 1272768
> 
> A tad on the warm side but no way close to the summer melting heat we recently had. Nice morning for a ride.
> ...




A beautiful low mileage creampuff..!!


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Sep 24, 2020)

...right down to what look like oem tires.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 24, 2020)

BOB LOBLAW said:


> ...right down to what look like oem tires.




I believe the tires are replacements by Kenda but do show age. I also have the original owners paperwork that was included in the purchase.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2020)

I pulled out a tank-bike for the Thursday ride: 1939 DELMAR, "Snap-Tank" Colson found by @RJWess back in 2014
It was foggy early, on the 1st trip to Sunset Beach....











I rode back to HB and wipe it down at Mom's house, and get a pic in the backyard before she moves.
Then met Marty and Ron to ride back to Sunset for lunch at Woody's.





















Super-fun day; just over 50 miles for the Colson, with a lot of attention from the older generation, out enjoying the beach.
Marty's Schwinn Paramount Sports Tourist is amazing to admire and check out details _all day long_.

Thanks for the Ride!


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 24, 2020)

Get out of the house ride.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 24, 2020)

Stopped along the trail, to check out a little beach volleyball.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 25, 2020)

Happy Friday everyone. '61 Deluxe Hornet for today's ride. A beautiful start to the day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Sep 25, 2020)

The mountains of West Virginia offer beauty. history,  but no cell phone service.
3 days of no cell phone /internet  access.
My 1979 Suburban did very well on the Greenbrier River Trail adventure. But if I do ride this trail again, It will be on a wider tire bike. Maybe a 84 or 85 Schwinn High Sierra modified  for tour use. 



We got into Cass late in the day so we rode about 2 miles to the first campsite and set up.



Home away from home.



34° this morning as I crawl out of mt tent. The fog on the Greenbrier River



Breakfast of champions (Mountain House Breakfast Skillet)





39° when hit the trail. Stopped  for a bit in the sun, waiting Bill to catch up.
Great ride and adventure so far....more to follow


----------



## ian (Sep 25, 2020)

Sven said:


> The mountains of West Virginia offer beauty. history,  but no cell phone service.
> 3 days of no cell phone /internet  access.
> My 1979 Suburban did very well on the Greenbrier River Trail adventure. But if I do ride this trail again, It will be on a wider tire bike. Maybe a 84 or 85 Schwinn High Sierra modified  for tour use.
> View attachment 1273116
> ...



That's not a bike, it's a packhorse!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 25, 2020)

55 schwinn bmx cruiser today


----------



## Bill in Bama (Sep 25, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> It's ok Bill. I'm sure many of us are guilty of smoking / drinking and cabing. If your Schwinn bikes start to look like Colsons Elgins and Huffmans you might be really really high. But by now you're probably face deep in a bowl of cereal. Maybe next time start a thread in the lounge called "I was so high that I..........."



Now you know why im not on facebook or anything like that! My lips flap too much! Cookie crisp!


----------



## ian (Sep 25, 2020)

Got out for a short ride around town between rain showers, maybe 5 miles or so. 72 and rain ain't bad though!
 I found some interesting sculptures at the College too. Nothing better than Fall in the beautiful PNW!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 25, 2020)

Just another day, 42 mile OC Beach ride, on the Oriole curvey cruiser, fender-less for this Friday.
My friend Q.C. rode along and pulled off a lil' magic.
















SE Racing and riders were out again, just for fun.









"Gettin' Rad since '77"
Takin' it to another level, or 4....
Great day to be out cruisin'


----------



## SKPC (Sep 25, 2020)

1-1/2 hr mtb ride on the hand built with a bud. Another sweet ride. The leaves were thick in spots.  Look up everyone, time waits for no one.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 25, 2020)

Park ride with the kiddo. TGIF.


----------



## Sven (Sep 26, 2020)

Day two of Greenbrier River Trail bike /camp adventure 





I believe that the building in the foreground was the Coyer store and Post office. 


Clover LIck looks like it was a busy place at one time . Very few of the buildings remain, all of the trackage is gone


Found our campsite for the evening . A covered shelter


Drinking water


And a restroom. The accommodations may seem primative, but it's like a Holiday Inn to me.


Instead of trying to find a good tree ( which was scarce) for the bear hang. I put the food in the bear bag and put in the bear proof trashcan. 


Prior to evening rations, I realize that I was missing my drinking cup, so I rode back a few miles to Clover Lick to see it I could find it...no luck



Great weather and ride. The third and final day forthcoming.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 26, 2020)

Pierce Racer


----------



## gkeep (Sep 26, 2020)

Ran into some signs of Fall on the ride to the farmers market this morning. Glad I have an avocado at home, anyone have some Dutch Crunch rolls? Lunch can't be far away.


----------



## Miq (Sep 26, 2020)

Fun ride throughTempe this morning.  41 New World.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 26, 2020)

44 miles on 1934 AIRFLYTE; Newport peninsula then to Sunset Water tower.













1951 Whizzer according to owner Fred Cox





Another dual tone goose horn that works really really well!


----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Great day for a ride at the beach.
> River-trail to the shore; Santa Ana river is the border of Newport and Huntington Beach.
> Down to the end of the peninsula, the Wedge; then to the water-tower in Sunset Beach, then back to the river mouth to stick my feet in the Pacific Ocean.
> A friend of mine took a photo of me while there.
> ...



Great beach shots!!!


----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2020)

Sven said:


> The mountains of West Virginia offer beauty. history,  but no cell phone service.
> 3 days of no cell phone /internet  access.
> My 1979 Suburban did very well on the Greenbrier River Trail adventure. But if I do ride this trail again, It will be on a wider tire bike. Maybe a 84 or 85 Schwinn High Sierra modified  for tour use.
> View attachment 1273116
> ...



WOW....What an adventure. Great pics...thanks!!


----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2020)

Just my regular tour on my go (2 speed Panther) to lately. I almost hit a deer on my bike!!! Beautiful park 5 minutes away. My G/F and daughter in pic. This was taken in April when the Red River was flooding.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 26, 2020)

Rode the WOW trail and around downtown  Laconia. A beautiful fall day and an awesome ride. '48 Western Flyer was my bike of choice. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 26, 2020)

The 29er quadangle today.


----------



## srfndoc (Sep 26, 2020)

Got this out for a quick ride today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 26, 2020)

Took the new Schwinn on a quick test ride.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 26, 2020)

Hexbert


----------



## Sven (Sep 27, 2020)

The third day of our journey. Across the river we could hear the Bear Hounds barking and carrying on for a second day.


We packed up ,ate breakfast and ready to go for a nice brisk start



Stopped at this nice picnic shelter,  waiting for Billy to catch up. Took a walk down the hillside to grab this shot of the bridge.





A nice sunny spot


Here comes Billy



A shot of the south end of Sharps Tunnel. I am parked next to a "Tell Tales" post. Still has some cords on it. ( this was a warning device used prior to trains having pneumatic braking. If at night,  a brakeman was on top of a boxcar and got smacked with the cords , he knew to get down..quickly"



Billy coming out of the tunnel


A few random shots








The town of Marlinton. 




Unfortunately  this was the end of the line. We were only able to complete 30% of the route. Billy's health and 30° temps  got the best of him. He did his best.


The next morning at the Applachian Sport store and lodging. The bikes are ready to be loaded on the shuttle to take us to Caldwell.
A lot of lessons learned. Even though we didnt complete the 80miles, it was a great time.
I plan on coming back next year....any takers?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 27, 2020)

Forever grateful. Every one Enjoy the Ride


----------



## Sandman (Sep 27, 2020)

I wasn't going to cook this morning , until I see the Kickstand special .


----------



## ian (Sep 27, 2020)

Sven said:


> The third day of our journey. Across the river we could hear the Bear Hounds barking and carrying on for a second day.View attachment 1273968
> We packed up ,ate breakfast and ready to go for a nice brisk startView attachment 1273969
> 
> Stopped at this nice picnic shelter,  waiting for Billy to catch up. Took a walk down the hillside to grab this shot of the bridge.View attachment 1273971
> ...



You sir are an inspiration to keep going on whatever journey we choose to take. Thanks for sharing yours.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 27, 2020)

Sven said:


> The third day of our journey. Across the river we could hear the Bear Hounds barking and carrying on for a second day.View attachment 1273968
> We packed up ,ate breakfast and ready to go for a nice brisk startView attachment 1273969
> 
> Stopped at this nice picnic shelter,  waiting for Billy to catch up. Took a walk down the hillside to grab this shot of the bridge.View attachment 1273971
> ...



Man that looked like an awesome time Sven! Thanks for sharing the pictures and kudos for making the trek. It seems that the area was pretty accommodating with shelters and picnic tables available. Pretty smart to keep your food in the bear-proof trash cans. Don't suppose you saw any bears on the trip? 30 degrees is pretty cold. Did you burn a fire at night? Next year is this going to be a July trip?


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 27, 2020)

Forgot to post yesterday. Went to the park with the kiddo. There was a gargoyle sighting. She was a "American bully and English bulldog" mix. I fell in love instantly.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 27, 2020)

@Sven thank you for sharing pictures of your adventures. Looks like an awesome time was had. Tempting to join you for next year? Be safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead 
Bike pic for thread from yesterday's ride.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 27, 2020)

Since Oktoberfest was cancelled as well as the Longmont Bike Night escort of the Official Keg to kick off the party, we had a Brewery Tour instead! 

Begin at Großenbart Brewing....




Then Oscar Blues Tasty Weasel Taproom








Then a ride over to Shoes & Brews








We were then going over to Wibby Brewing but got derailed due to a large private party so went to 300 Suns instead.  




After some great food & beverage it was off to Long's Peak Taproom. Good excuse to take up Main St. on the way with a small parade of Oktoberfesters & Polka music blasting along the way.



My friend El




But Long's Peak was packed so off to Bootstrap Brewing!




After a brief stop and hydration period we were on our way to Left Hand Brewing. They had Polka band!! 



A friend brought his Breezer Ignaz X with Joe Breeze signature on the mid tube.




And then back to Großenbart Brewing where this all started roughly 7 hours earlier.  There was probably around 50 people at the start. 8 at the finish...








Although we didn't have the grand Oktoberfest party that Left Hand puts on this year, this was a great alternative to hang out with a bunch of great people on bikes! I had so much fun as did everyone I encountered along the way. Can't wait for next year!!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 27, 2020)

Just had to take this 1938 Schwinn BA107 Chicago Cycle Supply-Lincoln head badged motorbike out after original fork re-install. I am second owner on the bike(with help of good friend) and the fork was pushed back-tweaked at the shoulders and fork tube curved. The CABE's own Krakatoa does excellent fork repair(find him under "services offered section") and the bike rides like a dream once again.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Sep 27, 2020)

My wife and I took a nice little 12 mile ride through Downtown and to the beach.  The '70 Suburban 3-speed is becoming her favorite bike.









I was on my '34 Ranger.


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 27, 2020)

About 11 miles today on the Whittier greenway trail. Something different for me today. Yamaha Wabash ebike. It’s an interesting experience.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2020)

19-Teen-sumpin' Great Western Moto, all around Veteran's Stadium Cycle Swap, 0-Dark:30 'til it got too crowded with Beer Drinking Bikers.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 27, 2020)

Afternoon ride on the Northern Rail Trail. On the cloudy side, but an excellent day. '64 Jaguar. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Sep 27, 2020)

Only got a short ride early this morning. 50 degrees and sunny though. Still riding the "partscycle".......


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 27, 2020)

Pierce Racer, I like it a lot.


----------



## MP12965 (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## MP12965 (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 27, 2020)

The crusty merc


----------



## Cbgimse (Sep 27, 2020)

1940 CCM, duomatic hub, Torrington bars, Dave Brown Leather and Wood Grips, Ryde Rims, Gibson Pedals, Surly Knards. Lepper seat is enroute from the Netherlands.


----------



## Miq (Sep 27, 2020)

Spun around Tempe at sunset w Philthy.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 28, 2020)

530am in quartz hill ca. Not a car on the road.


----------



## Speed King (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## ian (Sep 28, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1274607
> 
> 530am in quartz hill ca. Not a car on the road.



Rubber should be down......


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 28, 2020)

Took the'39 DX to long Beach swapmeet yesterday!


----------



## ninolecoast (Sep 28, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Folks ask, "Is that a Schwinn?"
> Yes! 1954 Wasp, Radiant Green.
> There are _*a LOT*_ of "bike folk" that are not CABErs.
> View attachment 1271793
> ...




This one is pretty much all original too. 24” BFG badge.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 28, 2020)

ninolecoast said:


> This one is pretty much all original too. 24” BFG badge.
> View attachment 1274994
> 
> View attachment 1274995



That's cool!


----------



## gkeep (Sep 28, 2020)

Took the Schwinns out for a nice 12 mile cruise around the island and visited the 1895 Schooner C.A.Thayer in dry dock at Bay Ship and Yacht. My wife and I met working as rangers at the Hyde St Pier in 1985 and spent many hours doing restoration work on the Thayer. After a couple drinks on Fishermans Wharf we sometimes went back to the Pier after hours and climbed up the the cross trees (114 ft above the deck) to enjoy the view and lights while we swung back and forth with the swells. 









Road around the old Naval Air Station down Spirit row enjoying the smells of BBQ, barley and hops.





Busy day at the boat ramp, kayakers, fishermen, kite boarders, stand up paddle boarders in every direction.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Sep 28, 2020)

gkeep said:


> My wife and I met working as rangers at the Hyde St Pier in 1985 and spent many hours doing restoration work on the Thayer. After a couple drinks on Fishermans Wharf we sometimes went back to the Pier after hours and climbed up the the cross trees (114 ft above the deck) to enjoy the view and lights while we swung back and forth with the swells.



Great story!


----------



## MP12965 (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 29, 2020)

'57 Deluxe Hornet on this morning's ride. A great start to the day. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 29, 2020)

The other white bike


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 29, 2020)

It's like Christmas day here, along the Western edge of North America.
Velvet deLUXE and Tiki Joe calling out to Fly into the fog....

























52 miles in 230 minutes with stops for pics at turn-around points.
Last pic close-up, to admire the build-up of damp mileage.
Average 13.56 mph. with brief visits on each end of stops.
1935 Huffman moto-bike, flys like the wind.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 29, 2020)

Got a package today ,  NOT for me.............For a Neighbor .   So I figured no better time than a quick run around the neighborhood . So I could deliver it in Style.  Short ride , but still FUN !!


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 29, 2020)

Great work day here in Vermont beautiful weather lately Indian Summer! Get it while you can folks!


----------



## ninolecoast (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 29, 2020)

With ashes falling in my eyes I rode a short distance and experienced a seat malfunction on my rollfast. . Came back to test the BB cleanup on the Colson..... Still a little squeaky. I think i need to use new bearings or cups or maybe just bend down the prongs of the bearing cages a bit further. I sound like Debo rolling down the street.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 30, 2020)

74 speedster


----------



## ian (Sep 30, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Great work day here in Vermont beautiful weather lately Indian Summer! Get it while you can folks!
> 
> View attachment 1275594
> 
> ...



Looks like an all around good day! Dig the bare feet shot especially.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 30, 2020)

Happy Hump day!
Quick 22 mile round-trip ride on AERO King, '37 Schwinn DBR, down to the Wedge, Newport Beach on this Beautiful morning.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 30, 2020)

Such a great day, I went out again to the beach; 1936 Clipper, DBR by CWC, 37.4 miles, the other direction from the Santa Ana river.
@lounging and @cyclingday and Ron were there to enjoy the day, riding bikes along the beach.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 30, 2020)

Gorgeous cool morning 74F and a tad overcast. Hardly a drop of sweat while  on my 10.6 mile ride aboard my 74 Le Tour.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 1, 2020)

Full moon morning ride. Took the Huffy Camaro out today. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 













Just streetlights in this last shot.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 1, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Full moon morning ride. Took the Huffy Camaro out today. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1276153
> View attachment 1276154
> ...




The Huffy Camaro goes well with the 1956 Chevy in the background..!!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 1, 2020)

1955 Westfield


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 1, 2020)

.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 1, 2020)

Mtb yesterday & maybe later on today.


----------



## frank 81 (Oct 1, 2020)

I was going to ride My 52 Schwinn. Looked  at it  in the work Shop and Decided it's to nice to Ride. It's Retired like Me!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 1, 2020)

Super-Duper amazing awesome morning ride; 1936 Electric, adorned and loved for years, for 40 miles.
Look how GOOD it is; Better every Day!
















Mom's backyard is only for a short time remaining; collecting pics and hugs while i still get to.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 1, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> 1936 Electric, adorned and loved for years




    This Bike IS MY FAVORITE of the Bikes You've Shown ........................It Looks SO GOOD !!   I REALLY DIG that Paint Scheme ,  and Style in General .   The 1st time I saw it I was in awe .  It has SO much going for it . Looks to be well set up to fit you . Good on you for riding that And Spending Time With MOM !     Thanks for sharing


----------



## danfitz1 (Oct 1, 2020)

Took the '37 Autocycle for a ride around the neighborhood.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 2, 2020)

The eastern bikes 26 today


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2020)

15 miles early down to the HB pier and home, 1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary special, by Westfield.

















The last pic posted, was taken 1st, showing the setting Full moon, below the Power lines.


----------



## hotrod (Oct 2, 2020)

corvette has a flat. took a ride around town on this schwinn heavy duti (still need to  install correct chain guard). kind of missed the gears of the corvette. but I should ride this more. the seat is very comfy


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 2, 2020)

Took another ride today . I don't think this nice weather will be around too much longer ...................besides , it's been a while since this bike has been out . I'd forgotten how good the Coaster Brake is on this bike      ............. But..................my legs are tellin' me I need to ride more often  Ride Safe Everyone !!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 3, 2020)

Sven said:


> The third day of our journey. Across the river we could hear the Bear Hounds barking and carrying on for a second day.View attachment 1273968
> We packed up ,ate breakfast and ready to go for a nice brisk startView attachment 1273969
> 
> Stopped at this nice picnic shelter,  waiting for Billy to catch up. Took a walk down the hillside to grab this shot of the bridge.View attachment 1273971
> ...



Lewis and Clark ....and Sven...and Billy! You guys are an inspiration! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2020)

Took my one and only to the Farmers market looking for stone work. Here's a couple pics.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2020)

2nd try.


----------



## 1968fury (Oct 3, 2020)

Just got back from riding the Long Beach boardwalk with my daughter on my 1895 Columbia


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2020)

Nice 


1968fury said:


> Just got back from riding the Long Beach boardwalk with my daughter on my 1895 Columbia
> 
> View attachment 1277329



Nice day for a bike ride.


----------



## cbustapeck (Oct 3, 2020)

Just finished assembling this Orange Krate and doing the first round of modifications. I replaced the stem, both sprockets, the pedals, brake lever, and some hardware with 1960s era parts. I have a bunch of fun accessories on order.

Perhaps the biggest mod that I have planned is that I have ordered a Sturmey Archer 28H 3 speed drum brake hub from the UK.

Building this into a great ride is going to be fun, and then to the next home, I think.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 3, 2020)

cbustapeck said:


> Just finished assembling this Orange Krate and doing the first round of modifications. I replaced the stem, both sprockets, the pedals, brake lever, and some hardware with 1960s era parts. I have a bunch of fun accessories on order.
> 
> Perhaps the biggest mod that I have planned is that I have ordered a Sturmey Archer 28H 3 speed drum brake hub from the UK.
> 
> ...



I dig them... but feel weird riding them! A guy i know has a sweet “cotton picker”!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 3, 2020)

Rode the Hawthorne after replacing the fancy wheels I was running.  Trying out some rebuilt 3-steps with a dreigang 3-spd.  Rode real nice!


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 3, 2020)

Nice long ride around the lake with the kiddo today. Her first time making the trek. She loved the Prarie dogs and wanted to pet them but I told her that she might get the bubonic plague. So we mooooooed at the cows instead.


----------



## cbustapeck (Oct 3, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> I dig them... but feel weird riding them! A guy i know has a sweet “cotton picker”!



I am a big old kid and have no shame.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 3, 2020)

Rode the Northern Rail Trail then around downtown today. Chose my '61 Panther 3. An awesome day nice temps the beginning of Autumn. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Rode the Northern Rail Trail then around downtown today. Chose my '61 Panther 3. An awesome day nice temps the beginning of Autumn. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1277547
> View attachment 1277549
> ...



No shortage of stone in your 'hood!


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 3, 2020)

Workin late...on this once filthy now promising beast...finally got loose...but not before leaving a little "surprise" for my shop mate...epoxy blob is thankfully already hardened!!!

Found rear tire flat on Colson...too beat to mess with it...grabbed the last resort heavy duti and on into the nite!


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 3, 2020)

79 spitfire on a Saturday night


----------



## JLF (Oct 3, 2020)

Perfect night for a ride.  Prewar Colson.  Replaced Torrington 8’s with 10’s today.


----------



## Miq (Oct 3, 2020)

Another loop around Tempe Town Lake w Philthy.  




1941 New World


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 4, 2020)

JLF said:


> Perfect night for a ride. Replaced Torrington 8’s with 10’s today.




              Sweet Lookin' Bike !   The Handlebars look Good on that .    What FRAME is that ?     Thanks for Sharing the photo


----------



## ian (Oct 4, 2020)

Another early morning ride around town. The weather is changing to cooler days so I gotta get it while I can.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 4, 2020)

Smoke was so bad today we cut the ride short and went back.i don't even know where its coming from anymore


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 4, 2020)

Pierce Motor Bike,  DBRR











Took the valve caps from the original wheel set and put them back on the bike.


----------



## ian (Oct 4, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1277904
> 
> View attachment 1277905
> 
> Smoke was so bad today we cut the ride short and went back.i don't even know where its coming from anymore



Still nice territory to ride in.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 4, 2020)

Had a awesome day on my Manton & Smith . Forever Grateful


----------



## ian (Oct 4, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Had a awesome day on my Manton & Smith . Forever Grateful
> 
> View attachment 1278118
> 
> ...



Dig the colors.


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 4, 2020)

About 15ish miles today. My 39 Dx and my friend with his 46 Dx


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2020)

Twas a cool, foggy morning, riding to the trail, 
1934 AIRFLYTE, destination Long Beach, Cyclone Coaster, Huffman Hoedown.




















We (Huffman & me) were wet upon arrival, but stoked on the ride.
Always worth the trip, for bikes and bike-folk, enjoying the day.
My front tire blew out right when the ride began, so my pal @Cory took us home,
in his Super-awesome, King-size Ford van.
22 miles; like Rolando @Kickstand3 eternally Grateful.


----------



## Bike Guy (Oct 4, 2020)

Just around the neighborhood. 1959 Hornet 



Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 4, 2020)

A beautiful late afternoon looking west across the Schoharie Valley below, where the Schoharie Creek flows north to make it's way to the Mohawk River, and then on to the Mighty Hudson River, and then to the Atlantic Ocean.....My, what a beautiful world!


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 4, 2020)

Had these out today. My 66 is on its third version and I think I like this one. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLF (Oct 4, 2020)

Evening ride on ‘Leftovers’

1950’s Monark frame with parts from two prewar girls bikes I pulled out of a barn this summer (Rollfast & Shelby). Hubs rebuilt last week by @greenephantom


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2020)

Spun the '36 Huffman Roadmaster with the Cyclone Coasters.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 4, 2020)

The champion


----------



## mike j (Oct 4, 2020)

Went for an afternoon ride out back thru the old Revolutionary War fort that never was, yet. Nice ride & views.


----------



## ballooney (Oct 4, 2020)

Took the ‘40 out for a Taco run...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 5, 2020)

mike j said:


> Went for an afternoon ride out back thru the old Revolutionary War fort that never was, yet. Nice ride & views.View attachment 1278562
> View attachment 1278565
> 
> View attachment 1278626



A very interesting bicycle build....Old school, new technology....but not what I would call a Klunker.....Looks like my kind of bike....as if one of my old Westfields and one of my newer MTB's had offspring..!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 5, 2020)

36 Goodyear


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 5, 2020)

In the 40's this morning.  
Pierce Racer


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 5, 2020)

I replaced the tube, put in some fresh SLIME, and blazed around a safe neighborhood, spreading it evenly inside.
1934 AIRFLYTE, Huffman moto bike; So Solid, So Smooth.








Also installed the rear-view mirror, before the ride to Long Beach yesterday.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 5, 2020)

There's something going on, with moto bikes, 1934 Greyhound, by Emblem...









under flowering Plumeria from Hawaii, stonework, and riding vintage.
Rollin' FV.,  "a _*nice*_ place to live"


----------



## Rattman13 (Oct 5, 2020)

Took my '35 Hawthorne out for a ride today, and also twice yesterday. All 3 rides featured different handlebar/ stem setups before settling on these Torringtons on a Wald stem.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 5, 2020)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. '61 Corvette a beautiful day for a ride. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Oct 5, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Evening ride around the neighborhood. '61 Corvette a beautiful day for a ride. Stay safe and have fun.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1279008
> View attachment 1279009
> ...



Starting to look like Fall out your way.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 5, 2020)

38 Rollfast with long spring Troxel saddle added.


----------



## mrg (Oct 5, 2020)

A few miles around Orange on the 59 Wasp


----------



## Bike Guy (Oct 5, 2020)

1930's Mead Ranger 



Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 6, 2020)

The rasta bike for the am cruise


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2020)

Another great day to be out riding the edge of this North American Continent.
1938 Tiki Twin-Bar, by Snyder; 48 miles with my friend Q.C.
Pancakes, bacon, and eggs at Woody's in Sunset Beach, and countless laughs and waves.


----------



## Bike Guy (Oct 6, 2020)

Down buy the river. Indianapolis Indiana 



Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2020)

Short ride into Old Town on the Huffy for a cold beer and samich.


----------



## Bike Guy (Oct 6, 2020)

Better picture Indianapolis Indiana



Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 6, 2020)

Double bar roadster day here for a short lunch ride


----------



## comet (Oct 6, 2020)

Rode the 73 Italvega Super Record fixie today. Went about 12.5 miles then measured one revolution of the pedals and came up with 22’. 12.5x5280 divided by 22 equals 3000. I’ll time it next time. Some pregnant cows.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 6, 2020)

55 schwinn bmx cruiser


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 7, 2020)

Last night.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 7, 2020)

41 Firestone


----------



## sarmisluters (Oct 7, 2020)

Morning beach ride, 
1981 Schwinn King Sting at El Porto Manhattan Beach
Doing my job, wearing my mask [emoji40]


----------



## SKPC (Oct 7, 2020)

Ibis yesterday late with a buddy and maybe today later.


----------



## ian (Oct 7, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Ibis yesterday late with a buddy and today later.
> View attachment 1280038
> View attachment 1280037
> View attachment 1280034



Wow! The trees are getting bare.


----------



## JLF (Oct 7, 2020)

Smoke is back a bit today, not sure from where?  My new to me 1937 Shelby.  Boiled Linseed Oil bath last night, needs the rear hub serviced, and the original tires feel like concrete.  I got a good workout though!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 7, 2020)

1940 Western Flyer, with Baltimore Sun, Light For All bag up to my job at Caltrans in Orange, and then further up to the contractors office in Anaheim for my check, then the Santa Ana river trail, down to the beach.
Crazy amount of Mullet in the channel; the tide is rising, then by mom's in HB for lunch and hugs, then back home, for 33.3 miles.


----------



## Speed King (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Oct 7, 2020)

Ibis for a couple hours today. Cool and dry.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 7, 2020)

37 Dayton down Main Street and back. I got to meet one of the artists painting this mural. He wouldn't get into a picture with it as it wasn't finished. Then there was this awesome Cobra.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Oct 7, 2020)

Rode a few miles around the Space Center on the Wasp and a couple of pics by a capsule & a old spare space shuttle (really!) taken apart and covered up behind the city yard! It was displayed in a nice big tent but when they built the new space center and 2 shopping mall ( on the property where they built the NASA Apollo's & shuttles ) they still haven't found a home for the shuttle, hope it doesn't rot away under that tarp!, we use to ride our Stingrays down here and watch them drop a "boiler plate"?, Apollo capsule from a big tower into a pool of water, it was all kinda top secret from the Russians so we had to climb trees in a abandon orange grove or wherever we could get a view. there was alot of testing going on here so we got on roofs or wherever we could get a glimpse! Oh the pools & ramps were pretty empty but wasn't ready for big air on the wasp! especially sense I got it in the for sale section.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 8, 2020)

Morning ride on my '64 Jaguar. Very windy but, A nice start to the day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 8, 2020)

Living in a small town with its own mountain has its benefits. Especially when its in my neighborhood. Morning klunker run on the blue one


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 8, 2020)

A little Cruise before work on my Colson


----------



## Sven (Oct 8, 2020)

Back in tbe saddle again. Actually  been ridiing but phone would die shortly  and couldn't take pix with my phone. I stopped a 16 year old walking with her mother thru the neighborhood and asked if she could figure it out. Old phone, gets super hot,  but she fixed it. Anyway took the 59 Flightliner out for a spin today.








Great ride today.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 8, 2020)

A great ride today for the 1954 Wasp; 32 miles to the water tower in Sunset Beach, and back from home in Fountain Valley.
It's riding as good as it looks now.




























It's a Christmas bike; Merry Christmas!


----------



## ian (Oct 8, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> A great ride today for the 1954 Wasp; 32 miles to the water tower in Sunset Beach, and back from home in Fountain Valley.
> It's riding as good as it looks now.
> View attachment 1280489
> 
> ...



That IS a nice looking ride.


----------



## ian (Oct 8, 2020)

Got the '48 Columbia put together today after the remaining parts showed up. 
( Thanks Gordon, from The CABE !! ) I'll take her out for an alley ride in the morning and search for cast off treasure.


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 8, 2020)

Early evening cruise on a trust worthy ride.

Old Church




Empty Parking Lot:




Vintage Out House I never found or noticed before: I'm sure it was always there, but this was the first time I saw the door open and it caught my attention.








This bike finally broke on me durring a ride tonight for the first time in the last 30 years I have owned it. The little lead fitting at the end of the brake cable closet to the lever gave up its grip.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 8, 2020)

The brown one this evening


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 9, 2020)

A nice cool  morning ride on my '61 Panther 3. Fall is here. A beautiful start to the day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## fattyre (Oct 9, 2020)

Night moves


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 9, 2020)

41 degree ride this morning after work. There was a cool day of the dead setup downtown.


----------



## ian (Oct 9, 2020)

Early start on an alley ride on the '48 Columbia.  Gotta get it while the weather is good.  Rain is forecast for the next week with 60s for the highs.
Fall is a coming in the PNW.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 9, 2020)

The rollfast motobike. Built for comfort and speed.does both quite well.


----------



## non-fixie (Oct 9, 2020)

This loaner from the shop that did some work on my car. It's close to my office, so a loaner bike is convenient.

It's a bike given to lottery winners. Our country is inundated with these fugly contraptions and many are left outside, locked to a lamp post, giving the impression that winning this particular lottery is quite easy. Which is probably the whole point.

The saddle is at its highest and still a couple of inches too low for me. Rode it for two miles today, and that was more than enough.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 9, 2020)

Happy Friday, to ride, to laugh, to enjoy the day riding 50 miles on 1935 Velvet, Huffman moto bike, straightbar.
This bike amazes those who check it out.
































Pics are in order of landmark/turning points, lunch spot, and riding buddy/photographer Q.C.
Another great day; thanks for the Ride.


----------



## ian (Oct 9, 2020)

Took the Columbia out for a 10 mile spin today and found some new places to check out. I think that a big boy bike would be better for me for comfort. 24 inch tires are pretty low to the road. The seat could use a little more padding too. Still, it was a great day to be out and about.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 9, 2020)

'41 Custom DX to Food Truck Friday for some lobster mac n cheese & live music.  Crazy good food!



Then, across & down the street were drummers & dance circle. Art museum has Day of the Dead exhibits but didn't get pics.



Nice way to unwind after a busy week. Time to rest for the OBC Swap & ride tomorrow.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 10, 2020)

Morning Cabers


----------



## ian (Oct 10, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Morning Cabers
> 
> View attachment 1281239
> 
> View attachment 1281240



It's still dark here.........


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 10, 2020)

ian said:


> It's still dark here.........



I rode away while still dark.
1940 Western Flyer, WWII Paper-Boy special, Light Carrier, Good News; it's in the blood.....







Gotta ride......


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 10, 2020)

Afternoon ride on my '64 Jaguar. A beautiful fall day on the Northern Rail Trail Orange, Canaan, and Enfield, NH. A great time and some awesome scenery. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Oct 10, 2020)

Wards Hawthorne twice today.


----------



## Sven (Oct 10, 2020)

Took the 55 Corvette for a spin around Wicomico Wharf 











Great ride. BE SAFE


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Demzie (Oct 11, 2020)

A quick sprint around the block after I bought this one today.
('38 Colson One Year Screw Tank in Original Yellow)

Erin


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 11, 2020)

..


----------



## Miq (Oct 11, 2020)

checking out the Halloween decorations in the hood with the kids last night.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 11, 2020)

Og paint morning


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 11, 2020)

Not  a long ride but I had to get out, I just finished putting this back together Thursday night. Wish it was 4th of July to show it off and have more summer to ride.
Be good ,pedal hard


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 11, 2020)

Few more around quartz hill this morning


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 11, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1282011
> 
> Og paint morning



You can keep the bike, *I'll take the V-Dub*


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 11, 2020)

Rode my custom Lincoln badged '41 Schwinn DX for the ride after the OBC swap yesterday. What an epic day of old bicycle fun!!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 11, 2020)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> You can keep the bike, *I'll take the V-Dub*



Thats funny,id rather have the 74 gmc Jimmy 2wd with og ac and full convertible top.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 11, 2020)

Had the Hiawatha arrow out today!


----------



## Sven (Oct 11, 2020)

I got the Suburban striped down from "touring"  use back to street /  grocery  getting use. Took a ride on the Three Notch Trail and elsewhere 





Had to get some things from the DG.



Then back on the road.


Good ride today


----------



## Tomato John (Oct 11, 2020)

Took the Vette for a spin in the woods today. Been awhile so it felt real nice


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Oct 11, 2020)

Out on the 29'er for some early morning low country gravel


----------



## ninolecoast (Oct 11, 2020)

Took the Motorbike for a cruise.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 11, 2020)

My 39 murray.aka the krusty merc.serious patina killa.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Oct 11, 2020)

Around the lake w Philthy again. Cooler tonight than usual.  




41 BFG New World


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 12, 2020)

A nice cool morning ride  on the Huffy Camaro. Awesome start to the day. 
Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 12, 2020)

The str 29er


----------



## ian (Oct 12, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1282572
> 
> View attachment 1282573
> 
> ...



Man! If that ride could talk!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 12, 2020)

Short ride solo late in the day.


----------



## ian (Oct 12, 2020)

Took the Columbia out for a short spin around the 'hood before it got dark. Looks like I could use some new batteries in the headlight!


----------



## mrg (Oct 12, 2020)

Rode the 59 Wasp over to downtown.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 12, 2020)

My barber of several years moved to another shop in town, so I rode the '36 Huffman to check out the new spot. Nothing better than sitting down, not having to say a word and walking out with the perfect 'do.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 12, 2020)

Unlocked the ~1938-ish N-series Shelby Traveler for a short ride.



Figured that a path following the sewer pipe lines west to the ocean would have a grade of no more than 2%.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 12, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1282572
> 
> View attachment 1282573
> 
> ...



My kind of machine!
Love it!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Oct 13, 2020)

First ride ...out of my new  house and down the road......ended up at myers creek bridge 00995


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 13, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> My kind of machine!
> Love it!



Thank you brother,i love it too.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 13, 2020)

The green 48


----------



## ian (Oct 13, 2020)

Hobo Bill said:


> First ride ...out of my new  house and down the road......ended up at myers creek bridge 00995
> 
> View attachment 1283444
> 
> ...



Oregon Coast?


----------



## Hobo Bill (Oct 13, 2020)

ian said:


> Oregon Coast?



yep!...a tad bit south of Gold beach orygun


----------



## ian (Oct 13, 2020)

Hobo Bill said:


> yep!...a tad bit south of Gold beach orygun



Thought it looked familiar.


----------



## Demzie (Oct 13, 2020)

I work some long hours and given the high needs of our customers this time of season, I'm working some mandatory overtime to boot, which means squeezing in a ride before work time and again.

I have missed Exercising in Fall. 
Now on a Fall Bike!

Greetings from Wisconsin. 

Erin


----------



## Tomato John (Oct 13, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> My barber of several years moved to another shop in town, so I rode the '36 Huffman to check out the new spot. Nothing better than sitting down, not having to say a word and walking out with the perfect 'do.
> 
> View attachment 1283429



Whoa! That’s swweeet!


----------



## Miq (Oct 13, 2020)

Night ride to Kyrene trax.  





41 New World


----------



## ian (Oct 14, 2020)

Miq said:


> Night ride to Kyrene trax.
> View attachment 1283897View attachment 1283898
> 41 New World



How many teeth/cogs on your rear sprocket? It looks bigger than normal to me.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 14, 2020)

the 53 columbia


----------



## Miq (Oct 14, 2020)

@ian you’re right it’s 24 tooth.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 14, 2020)

This one is working real hard to become a new favorite. I dig the color combo!


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 14, 2020)

37 Dayton through blowing embers red and gold.


----------



## Sven (Oct 14, 2020)

Rode 12 miles on my 64 Varsity on the Three Notch with  my buddy Wade.




Wade flying colors





Great Ride...Stay Safe


----------



## ian (Oct 14, 2020)

Sven said:


> Rode 12 miles on my 64 Varsity on the Three Notch with  my buddy Wade.View attachment 1284026View attachment 1284027
> Wade flying colors
> View attachment 1284028View attachment 1284029
> Great Ride...Stay Safe



I really dig photos of all of us riding into our shadow. Thanks.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 14, 2020)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. '61 Panther 3. A beautiful day for a ride. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Oct 14, 2020)

Got out in the 'hood for a short ride today. The weather is PNW perfect. I even found a full fender in a dumpster behind the local bike shop.


----------



## ian (Oct 14, 2020)

Close ups of the '64-65 Flightliner  "partscycle". It sure rides good, and gets lotsa responses. Mostly from old folks such as myself.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 14, 2020)

thees two


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 14, 2020)

The speedster


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 14, 2020)

Out on a night time spin on my 55 Spit.


----------



## Miq (Oct 14, 2020)

Out to Kyrene again.


----------



## mrg (Oct 14, 2020)

Still a hot summer here in socal, a few miles up the Santa Ana river and around the park on my 59 Wasp!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 15, 2020)

Good morning everyone.  A nice cool start to the day. Out on my '61 Panther 3. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 15, 2020)

..


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2020)

The custom Colson was the easiest to pull out, so I rode it part way to work yesterday.


----------



## fattyre (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## JLF (Oct 15, 2020)

The nice thing about kids in ‘school from home’ (due to C-19 closures) is a daily bike ride at free time. Today on the (1950’s I think) Monark, with the 1930’s barn find girls bikes parts.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 15, 2020)

36 colson


----------



## Miq (Oct 15, 2020)

Out past Gilbert tonight. 








Saw the train go by at the trax.  



1941 BFG New World


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 16, 2020)

The red one this morning


----------



## 1motime (Oct 16, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1284802
> 
> View attachment 1284803
> 
> ...



Cool bike.  That seat is a beauty!


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 16, 2020)

1motime said:


> Cool bike.  That seat is a beauty!



Thank you.the credit for the seat goes to @rustjunkie  thats all him


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 16, 2020)

Pierce Racer




Brant got to see it in person.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 16, 2020)

I didn't have time to post this last evening, but I road my 1929 Westfield Crescent early evening yesterday.  I had to do some minor modifications such as a chain, etc. to make it rideable.


















Smooooth ride, take it easy......!!


----------



## ninolecoast (Oct 16, 2020)

Took the BFG streamline around the neighborhood.
These folks go all out for Halloween


----------



## barracuda (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 17, 2020)

Yep, Love this Ole Boy! Just a fun old Firestone/Rocket that tells a story! Rides very nice.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Oct 17, 2020)

Another low country adventure on the 29'er

Can't wait until my Columbia is done for these rides


----------



## Miq (Oct 17, 2020)

Out for a morning ride w the family.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 17, 2020)

Windy and cloudy, but a warm day. Nice fall afternoon for a ride. Mounted a different airplane on the front. It's solid and heavy. Cast iron. Nice addition on the old Merc.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 17, 2020)

1st ride on the early _*Shelby Flyer  *_to check for rattles. Just needs a couple things then a good long flat ride!.  Credit due to@Blackbomber


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 17, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> 1929 Westfield.
> View attachment 1171341




Mr. C.  has the listing of the 1929 models...8 of them...about halfway down the page.    http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Oct 17, 2020)

SKPC said:


> 1st ride on the early _*Shelby Flyer  *_to check for rattles. Just needs a couple things then a good long flat ride!.  Credit due to@Blackbomber
> View attachment 1285835
> View attachment 1285837
> View attachment 1285838
> View attachment 1285836



Looks great!!


----------



## gkeep (Oct 17, 2020)

Unusual warm evenings lately with temps in the 80s at 8pm. Had a nice afterdark cruise in search of spooks and goblins on the 58 American. Great evening to enjoy the neighborhood holiday decorations. (Ignore the repop tank, put on for July 4th and a few of the kids on the block love borrowing it to ride so left it on...)


----------



## JLF (Oct 17, 2020)

The Murray (Missile?) frame & fork found in a field in Idaho two weekends ago, are now a complete, riding bike built with spare parts.  Boiled Linseed Oil bath too.  Not pretty, but a surprisingly fun (and quick) bike to ride.  Even up hill!  I guess you’d call this a Path Racer build?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 17, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> The custom Colson was the easiest to pull out, so I rode it part way to work yesterday.
> View attachment 1284474
> 
> View attachment 1284475
> ...





Rode part way to work and then what? You were transported the rest of the way to work in the bulance?  :eek:


----------



## ian (Oct 18, 2020)

I finally got the front tire to hold air so I went for a spin downtown. The alleys are not letting any treasure loose, but I can always hope.....
This is gonna be my next project. Maybe rat-rod or gravel bike. I gotta scratch up that purty paint either way


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 18, 2020)

.My girl’s first ride since May31st , she’s a Cancer serviver


----------



## RJWess (Oct 18, 2020)

SKPC said:


> 1st ride on the early _*Shelby Flyer  *_to check for rattles. Just needs a couple things then a good long flat ride!.  Credit due to@Blackbomber
> View attachment 1285835
> View attachment 1285837
> View attachment 1285838
> View attachment 1285836




Really liking the fenders on this one. Nice job!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 18, 2020)

79 spitfire around town this morning.no mtb ride thanks to smoke like a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 18, 2020)

Riding out in Tracy, Ca. the last two days...1948 Schwinn New World.
Day 1 with Rob


















Day 2 with Rob and grandson Taj












Great weekend for a ride!!


----------



## Megandco (Oct 18, 2020)

Yah I ride this bike but can anyone help me locate the model I can’t seem to post a thread on it!!!! SOS what year make model is this huffy thanks!!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 18, 2020)

Afternoon ride on the Northern Rail Trail. Took out my '66 Panther.  A beautiful day and an awesome ride. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Oct 18, 2020)

Late ride on the Ibis.  Mom and kids below stopped and turned me around to try another route around as she would not move.  I know better in the Fall to not push these big animals.  Got turned around a bit making some wrong turns but finally got up higher. Huge amount of deer out tonight. Great ride.


----------



## ian (Oct 18, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Late ride on the Ibis.  Mom and kids below turned me around to try another route up as she would not move.  I know better in the fall to not push these big animals.  Got turned around a bit making some wrong turns but finally got up higher. Huge amount of deer out tonight. Great ride.
> View attachment 1286756
> View attachment 1286757
> View attachment 1286758
> ...


----------



## ian (Oct 18, 2020)

I guess the moose are on the loose.  It's rare to see them around here.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 18, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> .My girl’s first ride since May31st , she’s a Cancer serviver
> 
> View attachment 1286177
> 
> View attachment 1286235



Fantastic news. Glad to hear that she is doing better!


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 18, 2020)

Seemed like a low turnout for today's Bluz Cruz with the Denver OBC. I think only 9 people total. Perhaps the slight precipitation and cold weather discouraged some folks from attending. Gosh I needed a good bike ride with good friends. My bike and everyone's held up quite well.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 18, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Afternoon ride on the Northern Rail Trail. Took out my '66 Panther.  A beautiful day and an awesome ride. Stay safe and have fun.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1286737
> View attachment 1286738
> ...



Love the black wall tires...two thumbs up..!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 18, 2020)

Panther


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 19, 2020)

41 zenith.not a klunker or a bmx cruiser.just a kool old bike with no fenders and a modern wheelset.fun ride.


----------



## ian (Oct 19, 2020)

Curb find just now. Humber Sports with Sturmey Archer 3 speed. The gears change okay, but there is some friction in the hub. I have a new project for the Winter!


----------



## Sven (Oct 19, 2020)

Took a little ride around the neighborhood on my '55.




Great ride. Be safe all.


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 19, 2020)

Just a short ride to the post office and to grab my lunch today. Maybe 3 miles. 1945 RoadMaster


----------



## SKPC (Oct 19, 2020)

Original paint 36 Snyder made Hawthorne to the P.O box and back. About  .60 miles.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 19, 2020)

Finally had some nice fall weather today after a week of rain! Took the 38 out for a ride


----------



## Derek499 (Oct 19, 2020)

I took my 36 aerocycle for it's first ride today. I've got a long ways to go on this bike.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 19, 2020)

Derek499 said:


> I took my 36 aerocycle for it's first ride today. I've got a long ways to go on this bike.
> 
> View attachment 1287470



It will be worth it.  Nice bike


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2020)

2020 True Torch, Cruiser.


----------



## bloo (Oct 19, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Finally had some nice fall weather today after a week of rain! Took the 38 out for a ride







What tires are those?


----------



## John G04 (Oct 20, 2020)

bloo said:


> View attachment 1287536
> 
> What tires are those?




Hamburgs made in germany. Believe they are older but the rubbers still soft and theres no cracking


----------



## Sven (Oct 20, 2020)

I took my '64 Varisty (aka Copperhead) around St . Clements











Great ride...stay  safe


----------



## gkeep (Oct 20, 2020)

Did an evening loop yesterday on my Pierce and stopped by the Dead & Breakfast for refreshments. The blood bath was tempting but someone was ahead of me in line. She'd ridden over on a Ghouls Schwinn. The Monster Mash sounded like a meal that could raise the dead.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 20, 2020)

Redline squareback


----------



## ian (Oct 20, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1287515
> 2020 True Torch, Cruiser.
> View attachment 1287516



Man!! Them's some W I D E bars!!


----------



## ian (Oct 20, 2020)

Took the Flightliner " partscycle " out for a few miles today. Gotta get out while I can. The weather is a-changin'........


----------



## Rattman13 (Oct 20, 2020)

Swapped out some parts on my '35 including unused Schwinn 2000 repop bars, and old Torrington 8s. Then took her for a decent ride
.


----------



## Demzie (Oct 21, 2020)

I rode the '38 Screw Tank into the livingroom for this lineup shot tonight. Sorta counts. 





Erin


----------



## ian (Oct 21, 2020)

Rattman13 said:


> Swapped out some parts on my '35 including unused Schwinn 2000 repop bars, and old Torrington 8s. Then took her for a decent ride
> .
> 
> View attachment 1288152



How many cogs on the chain ring? It looks smaller to me.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 21, 2020)

The white one


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 21, 2020)

*@birdzgarage  ... I like the Champagne one in the background too ...*


----------



## Rattman13 (Oct 21, 2020)

ian said:


> How many cogs on the chain ring? It looks smaller to me.



Chainring is a 44. Soon it will have the stock skiptooth 26 tooth front, and an 11 tooth rear.


----------



## ian (Oct 21, 2020)

Rattman13 said:


> Chainring is a 44. Soon it will have the stock skiptooth 26 tooth front, and an 11 tooth rear.



Thanks. A lot of this vintage bike stuff is new to me, but I'm learning!


----------



## Rattman13 (Oct 21, 2020)

ian said:


> Thanks. A lot of this vintage bike stuff is new to me, but I'm learning!



For now it has modern wheels, chain, and chainring. But soon it will be repainted blue to match a set of drop center wheels I have.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 21, 2020)

I finally got to get out for a ride today. 1936 oriole by Murray that I lovingly call “Curvy Cruiser”.
 I had to walk home 3 miles to pick it up, and then took it out for 32 miles.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 22, 2020)

Huffy Camaro out this am. An awesome start to the day. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Oct 22, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Huffy Camaro out this am. An awesome start to the day. Stay safe and have fun.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1288676
> View attachment 1288686
> ...



Looks cold!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 22, 2020)

..


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 22, 2020)

The 41 huffy


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 22, 2020)

..


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 22, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *@birdzgarage  ... I like the Champagne one in the background too ...*



Thanks bro! Me too!


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 22, 2020)

Got a nice ride in on the 38 rollfast today.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 22, 2020)

Camping with the Fam’ at Bolsa Chica last night. My pal @Cory picked me up this a.m. to get me to my bike to go for a ride. Better and better every day


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 22, 2020)

@ian 48 degrees so, not cold by New England standards. lol


ian said:


> Looks cold!


----------



## ian (Oct 22, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> @ian 48 degrees so, not cold by New England standards. lol



Dang. It was 28 here this morning.


----------



## nick tures (Oct 22, 2020)

was actually about 70 here took advantage of that went for a nice ride on the 1952 Schwinn phantom


----------



## Miq (Oct 22, 2020)

Sunset ride on the canal.  



41 New World


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 23, 2020)

This evenings ride is brought to you by my 55 schwinn bmx cruiser.built as would have been in the early 80s with period correct dated parts ,cept the chain and tires.


----------



## Megandco (Oct 23, 2020)

Bought it today for $40, attempted riding NO GO! Original tires they are melted literally but good looking bike, brought her home!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Oct 23, 2020)

Megandco said:


> Bought it today for $40, attempted riding NO GO! Original tires they are melted literally but good looking bike, brought her home!
> 
> View attachment 1289749



Looks like all cleaned up, new tires that will make a nice bike.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## ian (Oct 23, 2020)

I found something similar at the curb a few days ago. '65 Humber Sports model with Sturmey Archer 3 speed hub. Mine needed a little TLC,
but after a bit of WD-40 and wrenches, she goes down the road just fine. Good luck with your new ride. Look at the Vintage Lightweight bike site here on The CABE.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 23, 2020)

Night time test ride around the neighborhood, on my '64 American. Swapped out the wheels and tires. Some crusty S-7 wheels with black wall CST241 tires. Rides very nice. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 23, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Night time test ride around the neighborhood, on my '64 American. Swapped out the wheels and tires. Some crusty S-7 wheels with black wall CST241 tires. Rides very nice. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1289765
> View attachment 1289766



Tonight's forecast..."Dark",  continued mostly "Dark", with widely scattered "Light" towards morning!!  Lets see that ride in the "Light"!!


----------



## ballooney (Oct 24, 2020)

Huffy tandem...
County is looking to end the one activity the kids are able to do this fall and blocked parents/spectators from the stands...so, went rogue and rode the tandem over to watch the game from center field and then commute home with my son on the tandem. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 24, 2020)

'61 Panther 3 on the WOW Trail. A beautiful fall day and a great ride. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## mike j (Oct 24, 2020)

Took a ride around the Kuntztown, Pa. bike swap today. It looked like it was about to rain at times but never did. Nice ride & beautiful countryside.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 24, 2020)

mike j said:


> Took a ride around the Kuntztown, Pa. bike swap today. It looked like it was about to rain at times but never did. Nice ride & beautiful countryside.
> 
> View attachment 1290245
> 
> ...



That is a cool machine! What is in the box?  Battery?


----------



## Rattman13 (Oct 24, 2020)

Took the old '35 Hawthorne roadster out for it's longest ride yet, which was made even longer by a locked up pedal about 2/3rds of the way. Limped her home repositioning my left foot every 2 revolutions, luckily it was a fairly flat ride.


----------



## mike j (Oct 24, 2020)

1motime said:


> That is a cool machine! What is in the box?  Battery?



The black box on the down tube is a 48 volt battery pack. All the components are from Luna cycles.


----------



## Sven (Oct 24, 2020)

I rode my '59 J C Higgins Flightliner  out for an early evening ride.



Woo-hoo no hands 






Great Ride. Be Safe.


----------



## gkeep (Oct 24, 2020)

Took the 64 Coppertone Traveler to the Farmers Market this morning and stopped to chat with some ghoul with a cool set of wheels. Nice hood ornament but the driver didn't have a lot to say, quiet as the grave he was.








My wife wanted to take long ride in the afternoon so we took about 15 miles down along the Bay Trail to Oyster Bay Park and San Leandro Marina. Beautiful weather on the Bay. She rode the early 50s(?) Armstrong and I stomped the 58 Americans pedals over hill and salt marsh. She likes the 3 speeds for the small hills along the bay, cheater...








On the way home noticed these interesting totems hanging in a blue gum along the trail on Alamedas Mount Trashmore, former landfill from the 30s-70s. Not sure who or why but I liked em! To top it off ran into local frame building legend Bernie Mickleson out for a walk and we got to chat. For a guy partially paralyzed forma stroke he's always out and about and still building bikes for serious riders. He enjoyed seeing the Schwinn Canti frame, gave it a serious once over. He straightened the forks on my Pierce 5 years ago and didn't want to take any payment. He kept saying, oldest bike I've ever worked on. I gave his wife the cash.


----------



## gkeep (Oct 24, 2020)

Megandco said:


> Bought it today for $40, attempted riding NO GO! Original tires they are melted literally but good looking bike, brought her home!
> 
> View attachment 1289749



Wow what a deal, You'll love riding it. My 64 Coppertone Traveler is one of my favorites, I'm jealous your's comes with the front fender, nice!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 24, 2020)

Sven said:


> Woo-hoo no hands



YES!
Flyin' today on the Western Flyer, Heavy Duty, spreadin' Good news, Merry Christmas.
It's gettin Close!




















Trip out on "Fearless's" elliptical front chain rings; and "Snowball's" epic dream-life, livin' at the beach.
She adopted him 15 years ago, Halloween night.
With some power-line riding and back-and-forth on the Santa'sAna river-trail, 30+ miles.
new name tied in: Sparky, the Christmas Angel.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 24, 2020)

gkeep said:


> Took the 64 Coppertone Traveler to the Farmers Market this morning and stopped to chat with some ghoul with a cool set of wheels. Nice hood ornament but the driver didn't have a lot to say, quiet as the grave he was.
> View attachment 1290505
> 
> View attachment 1290506
> ...




The driver of the Metro appears to have just come around "Dead Man's Curve"....


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 25, 2020)

Cruised down Main Street to the spot. It was freaking cold! Less than 30 degrees and some snow had fallen by the time I got back. Glad I got out on the 38 rollfast. I could appreciate things about both the gran torino and the stepside Chevy pickup for sure..... But dang the interior on this Lincoln continental looked flawless.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 25, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Cruised down Main Street to the spot. It was freaking cold! Less than 30 degrees and some snow had fallen by the time I got back. Glad I got out on the 38 rollfast. I could appreciate things about both the gran torino and the stepside Chevy pickup for sure..... But dang the interior on this Lincoln continental looked flawless.
> 
> View attachment 1290593
> 
> ...



Those are the vehicles that fill the local parking lots?  Cool!


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 25, 2020)

Me and my son rolled these around the long beach cycle swap today


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 25, 2020)

I rode three different bikes at that same Cycle Swap in Long Beach.











Twas great to see you and your Son there @birdzgarage


----------



## ian (Oct 25, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> I rode three different bikes at that same Cycle Swap in Long Beach.
> View attachment 1291050
> 
> View attachment 1291051
> ...



Warm rain?


----------



## ian (Oct 25, 2020)

Took the Humber Sports out for a C O L D spin today. 28 and clear with lots of falling leaves. I also found a 26 inch rim and tire that holds air for an upcoming rat type build.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 25, 2020)

Winnipesaukee River Trail on my '64 Jaguar. Awesome ride on a beautiful fall day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Oct 25, 2020)

Had a lil bit o' snow today.  Wards Hawthorne. Three speed Sachs w/low gearing & wide bars.


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 25, 2020)

Took my 1887 45" Star for quick ride around the neighborhood. Recently got this back from Craig Allen who worked his magic to get it back to riding condition. It was missing lower sections of frame at rear wheel axle, ratchet drives, levers, saddle leather and grips when I got it. Craig fabricated all the missing parts and added new tire rubber. He did a great job! Thanks to him all three of my Stars are now back on the road.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 25, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> Took my 1887 45" Star for quick ride around the neighborhood. Recently got this back from Craig Allen who worked his magic to get it back to riding condition. It was missing lower sections of frame at rear wheel axle, ratchet drives, levers, saddle leather and grips when I got it. Craig fabricated all the missing parts and added new tire rubber. He did a great job! Thanks to him all three of my Stars are now back on the road.
> 
> View attachment 1291358
> 
> View attachment 1291359



Amazing machine!  The time of creative mechanical thought


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 25, 2020)

1935 Velvet, Huffman.
Christmas Ride.....


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 25, 2020)

October is flying!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2020)

Still stuck on the Huffy, so rode it to breakfast this morning with a couple special ladies. 




















We ended up with a party of 4 when this dude decided to try my michelada.


----------



## JLF (Oct 26, 2020)

Quick and cold ride during a break in school on my 1950’s Monark with the 1930’s girls Rollfast parts (again).  This time with a modern MTB bar in place of wide Torrington’s.  Fits the ‘attitude’ of this bike just right for some aggressive ‘trail through the woods’ riding.  Enjoyable.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 26, 2020)

Coffee run


----------



## Sven (Oct 27, 2020)

I rode my '63 Schwinn American  bobber around Leonardtown. 







My apes made the 9 ft clearance. 





Hope the brewery will reopen 





Great Ride today
Stay Safe


----------



## ian (Oct 27, 2020)

Sven said:


> I rode my '63 Schwinn American  bobber around Leonardtown.
> View attachment 1291964View attachment 1291965View attachment 1291966
> My apes made the 9 ft clearance.
> View attachment 1291967View attachment 1291968
> ...



I'm starting a bobber/stretch/lowrider myself. Gonna be mostly new parts, but it's a winter project anyway.


----------



## fattyre (Oct 27, 2020)

Beater bike season is near...


----------



## JLF (Oct 27, 2020)

Sunny + Cool = great lunch hour ride! 

I love these throw away Huffy ‘Roadside’ bikes. Got mine as a bare frame and added mostly reproduction parts + few prewar items. Lots of room. American made too.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 27, 2020)

Had my 66 Schwinn out today 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian (Oct 27, 2020)

JLF said:


> Sunny + Cool = great lunch hour ride!
> 
> I love these throw away Huffy ‘Roadside’ bikes. Got mine as a bare frame and added mostly reproduction parts + few prewar items. Lots of room. American made too.
> 
> View attachment 1292035View attachment 1292036View attachment 1292037



I really like those bars!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 27, 2020)

'64 American out for an evening ride. A nice fall day. It's going to rain, sleet and snow the next few days. Hopefully not much of the snow yet though. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2020)

Thanks for the ride. Marty @cyclingday


----------



## SKPC (Oct 27, 2020)

It's been awhile since I have ridden the_ 21st C. Hawthorne_. A short and fast ride out to the coast and back.


----------



## Miq (Oct 27, 2020)

@SKPC nice to see the 21st C!

I went for a chilly night ride out to Kyrene on the New World. Quiet and fun.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 27, 2020)

Miq said:


> @SKPC nice to see the 21st C!
> 
> I went for a chilly night ride out to Kyrene on the New World. Quiet and fun.
> View attachment 1292302View attachment 1292303





So where's your jack-o'-lantern head light?


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 28, 2020)

first ride on my Schwinn corvette


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 28, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> '64 American out for an evening ride. A nice fall day. It's going to rain, sleet and snow the next few days. Hopefully not much of the snow yet though. Stay safe and have fun.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1292105
> View attachment 1292106
> ...




Very nice bike ! What bars are those ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 28, 2020)

Had my 66 out today again today 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 28, 2020)

Pulled out a favorite, 1936 Electric, just to ride.












Warm day; Great Ride.


----------



## ian (Oct 28, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Pulled out a favorite, 1936 Electric, just to ride.
> View attachment 1292517
> 
> View attachment 1292518
> ...



Nice day for a ride!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 28, 2020)

Went for a free taco (or 2) ride today...Schwinn Meteor.









Heading home...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## ian (Oct 28, 2020)

I got to ride these two today. '48 Columbia and '65ish Flightliner "partscycle". It was a great day for a couple of rides. I was finally able to put new to me fenders on the Columbia, after waiting for them for a while.


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 28, 2020)

Just a short lunch ride today. 1939 Dx


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 28, 2020)

The champion


----------



## SKPC (Oct 28, 2020)

Short ride late on the unknown year Shelby after some dirty/dusty work in the yard.  Looking for upper/lower truss plates & nuts if anyone has em.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 28, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Short ride late on the unknown year Shelby after some dirty/dusty work in the yard.  Looking for upper/lower truss plates & nuts if anyone has em.
> View attachment 1292760
> View attachment 1292755
> View attachment 1292762
> View attachment 1292761



After looking at my 35 Shelby, your uppers are correct.  I'll dig thru my stuff to see what I might have for the lower...


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 29, 2020)

Just "Hangin Out" working on some things today. The Weather Sucks!


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 29, 2020)

The murray


----------



## fattyre (Oct 29, 2020)

A great day to ride a bike.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 29, 2020)

fattyre said:


> A great day to ride a bike.
> View attachment 1293091



Nice path!  Cool bike!  You are lucky


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2020)

fattyre said:


> A great day to ride a bike.






1motime said:


> Nice path! Cool bike! You are lucky



It's All TRUE!
1934 AIRFLYTE by Huffman.
Marty @cyclingday JTT 2020












Thanks for the Ride.....


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 29, 2020)

The brown one


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 29, 2020)

Mmmmm Boo!


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 29, 2020)

Checking out Halloweeny  decorations on my night ride on my 55 Spitfire.


----------



## srfndoc (Oct 29, 2020)

Quick jaunt thru the park on the Colson. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miq (Oct 29, 2020)

Sunset ride on the canal.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 30, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1288063
> 
> View attachment 1288064
> Redline squareback



Sweet ride... when i was a kid schwinn was king... but i do remember the trick set up was ...if you could swing redline forks...for bmx.. Or webco frame and redline forks! I hadn’t thought about that green schwinn with redline forks and astabula cranks in a long time! .. spellings may vary! Thanks for the recall! I do remember redline was top of the line! Bill in bama!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 30, 2020)

First snow of the season, I don't like to bring this one out in the wet but I had to for today. Love the snow and cold but I will miss my bikes for the winter. Working on a couple I can ride year round. Be safe pedal hard it will keep you young!


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 30, 2020)

I took this out today. I bought it new in 1998. I liked it because it had a cruiser vibe to it. It’s been sitting for a few years and was full of sand. Gave it a quick lube and some new bearing. Should last another 22 years. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty_apache (Oct 30, 2020)

Bode center, Highland Park. San Antonio.
Beautiful sunny day.
1901 Cleveland Chainless


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 30, 2020)

Very nice bicycle, beautiful piece of engineering and craftsmanship. Enjoy the weather and the ride.


----------



## ninolecoast (Oct 30, 2020)

Took the 39 Western Flyer out for several laps around the neighborhood. Smooth rider. Stopped at the “scary” house


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 30, 2020)

River-trail and beach riding on 1940 Western Flyer, 44 miles today, and a brief visit with legendary Pete @SKPC


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 30, 2020)

Evening neighborhood ride '64 American because it was in the hallway and easy to get to. lol The snow this morning did not amount to much. But it is getting colder. 34 degrees on this fall day. Awesome ride. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Oct 30, 2020)

Got a short ride out to the coastal marine layer then back through Talbert Regional Park and home late in the day.  T-3 stopped by earlier to visit and talk bikes.  Hopped on the super quiet and damp Elgin hotrod. I really like riding this smooth sled.


----------



## kunzog (Oct 30, 2020)

1974 Raleigh Chopper


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 31, 2020)

Quick early Halloween moonset ride around the neighborhood. Rode the Huffy Camaro. A bit chilly 23 degrees a great ride. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## RJWess (Oct 31, 2020)

Spectacular Fall Day!!!!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 31, 2020)

Rode the New Boston Rail Trail this afternoon. Took out my '64 Panther. The snow accumulated there, an AWESOME first snow ride of the year. A really nice scenic trail. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## RJWess (Oct 31, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Rode the New Boston Rail Trail this afternoon.



Beautiful trail. Great Shots!!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 31, 2020)

Wow another beautiful ride and another beautiful schwinn, real nice


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 31, 2020)

Being Halloween, I thought it would be fitting to take the Banshee for a ride.





I was hoping to get a Halloween photo in front of this skull graffiti below, but it was painted over with biblical apostles names.





To keep with the theme, I rode back home through the towns cemetery. I stopped by these three grave stones, and found all three members of the family past in 1812.









The young man on this grave stone was only 16 years old. Its hard to believe these graves are over 200 years old. While wandering around I found several others from 1812, but could not read any of the others that might have been older.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 31, 2020)

MarkKBike said:


> Being Halloween, I thought it would be fitting to take the Banshee for a ride.
> 
> View attachment 1294003
> 
> ...



Just a child, sad to see such a thing like that happen. There’s an Army Reserve building in St. Augustine that has a big military cemetery in the back. Some markers describe where the US Trooper was killed mostly during the Seminole Indian Wars here in Florida.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 31, 2020)

Great day for riding.
Same great bike, same great place, it doesn't get old for me.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 31, 2020)

Ride before all the trick or treaters are out


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 31, 2020)

Happy Halloween 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Oct 31, 2020)

Got a 2-hr ride in on my recently finished _Shelby Flyer Moto_ 3-spd of unknown year. Thinking 35 but not sure. It would be a great foul-weather bike but I don't ride much in foul weather.  Shelby's all ride really nice and this one is no exception.  Still a rear fender rattle to find and silence.


----------



## Miq (Oct 31, 2020)

@SKPC the tread pattern on those tires looks neat.

Went out on a Halloween ride through the neighborhood with the family.  Lots of people out celebrating. 


These cowboy puppets were animated and played Dueling Banjos.  


1941 Schwinn.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 31, 2020)

Riding out in Livermore today...




















Great day for a Halloween ride!


----------



## ballooney (Oct 31, 2020)

Instead of trick or treating...went for a spoketacular scavenger hunt on vintage steel...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Oct 31, 2020)

Did a few miles around Orange on a cherry OG 80 deluxe before it goes in the for sale section.


----------



## Demzie (Nov 1, 2020)

Cant get over the enjoyment of my '38.
Spent some at Heritage Hill State Park with my better half, exploring the old backdrops just before sunset. 

Erin


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 1, 2020)

Demzie said:


> View attachment 1294566
> View attachment 1294567
> 
> View attachment 1294568
> ...



Beautiful bicycle,  fantastic photos. 
Love that black and white shot!


----------



## SKPC (Nov 1, 2020)

@Miq --_CST "Metropolitan Antonov"_  tires.   I decided to try these new tires out as they are high volume, pavement specific and not too pricey.  @Demzie -Agreed(DNC), great images in the country with age-appropriate backgrounds.   Many of us also love your new bike!


----------



## rusty_apache (Nov 1, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Very nice bicycle, beautiful piece of engineering and craftsmanship. Enjoy the weather and the ride.



Thanks much! She does ride like a dream!


----------



## Sven (Nov 1, 2020)

Well,  so much for sunrise or full moon  photo this morning . More ef"n rain today. 
I rode my '55 Corvette around Downtown Leonardtown early this morning. 





6 am, time to get the bagels



A non sun light shadow


Halloween trees


Down at the wharf


An inspirational message 


None the less, t was a great ride. Be Safe out there.


----------



## Demzie (Nov 1, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Beautiful bicycle,  fantastic photos.
> Love that black and white shot!



Thanks so much! I really appreciate that! 
I took a LOT more yesterday but didnt wanna flood the page, so I'll trickle them in here and there. The B&W I was in the middle of all these color photos and as I was lining up that one to take, It just had the right setting, shadow and space to be enough of each tone and not dilute the picture by removing the color from it. I think it really emphasized the lines on the tank and made the tires look bold. 

Erin


----------



## Demzie (Nov 1, 2020)

SKPC said:


> @Miq --_CST "Metropolitan Antonov"_  tires.   I decided to try these new tires out as they are high volume, pavement specific and not too pricey.  @Demzie -Agreed(DNC), great images in the country with age-appropriate backgrounds.   Many of us also love your new bike!



I was just saying the other day on this trip how it's a shame they move these buildings from x location to x location and put fresh paint on them,. I know they do like museum tours there with the old firehouse and printing press and that, so they want it to have that "Current" feel that pulls you into that era and not like a ghost town but there were other buildings I think itd have looked sharp around had they been as aged as the bike.

I really appreciate the attention on the wheels, I gotta give all that credit to @Hawthornecrazy 

He made it the rider it is today from this:












Guys a Magician. 
I'm just its caretaker ^__^ 

Erin


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 1, 2020)

Got out around town on the big quadangle today


----------



## AndyA (Nov 1, 2020)

Three generations rode to the park on a lovely autumn day in north Jersey. Dyno Glide 24, Sun Retro 24, Diamondback 20.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Nov 1, 2020)

Afternoon cruise on the Mead Ranger...

Circus Bridge





Circus Bridge in action









Looking down on the Historic Train Station





Seaboard Air Line Railroad





_'a man with rest, is at his best' _


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 1, 2020)

Velvet deLUXE to Long Beach, CC 1st Sunday ride....








A couple other Huffman machines, looking grand as it gets....





Super-fun day riding along this western edge of this continent we ride.


----------



## JLF (Nov 1, 2020)

Riding off last nights Halloween candy binge on the ‘37 Shelby.  Perfect day.  65 and sunny, hello November!


----------



## mrg (Nov 1, 2020)

Didn’t take many pics and was dog setting again ( Told my daughter if Rambo wasn’t about the easiest dog I wouldn’t be watching him all the time ), Great day to ride in the LB on the 59 Wasp and took some pics with our dearly departed Official mascot  Spanky’s cardboard cutout.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 1, 2020)

Pulled out the neglected '37 Colson for a late breakfast and beers.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 1, 2020)

Page 888!  Worked the rest of the kinks and rattles out of the unknown year Shelby and it's running really good now.  Out to the coast, north/south then home through the natural area (Talbert Park).  Good solid ride late in the day.


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 1, 2020)

Took the squeaky 34 Colson to the park today.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 1, 2020)

Emergency Taco parking.



Huffmans only.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 1, 2020)

Took my '39 Firestone Flying Ace for a short ride to try out recent accessory additions. Shurspin #85 from @petritl  and machine gun horn from @Junkman Bob are perfect additions.  












Didn't see any Bogies to take out but went through plenty of "rounds!


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 1, 2020)

Looking good man! The kiddo approves.


----------



## Miq (Nov 1, 2020)

Took a spin around Tempe Town Lake with Philthy. Great night for a ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 2, 2020)

My new to me 75 scrambler today


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 2, 2020)

42 miles, rust-junkie tiki twin-bar, by Snyder.
Perfect weather to ride.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 2, 2020)

Short neighborhood ride for sunset. Great time on my '61 Panther 3, very windy this evening. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 2, 2020)

Wow 888 pages of this thread!
What a fantastic day today here in CF. Temps in the low 70s and breezy. Did 10 miles on my Roadmaster this afternoon  and didn’t sweat a single tiny drop.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 3, 2020)

83 Robinson pro for the morning hoodride today


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 3, 2020)

Flat tire ride today. Such a nice bike.... Why would I need to carry a 5 dollar tube?  




























Oh yeah this Chrysler pickup was something else.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 3, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Flat tire ride today. Such a nice bike.... Why would I need to carry a 5 dollar tube?
> 
> View attachment 1295924
> 
> ...




I saw that truck the other day while looking for WWII airplane decals at the hobby shop. Need to get a closer look!


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Nov 3, 2020)

I like the crew cab Chevelle.


----------



## Derek499 (Nov 3, 2020)

Rode my Elgin to the polls today! Gonna be changing some stuff on this bike soon.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 3, 2020)

1940 Western Flyer, fully equipped, in the dark to do electrical work in Orange.
And home this afternoon.
Like a dream....


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 3, 2020)

Rode the long way to my local park for some off road riding...1963 Schwinn Typhoon.
First stop: Local pond along Alameda creek trail...










Then a quick stop at the Ca. Historical Nursery...est. 1865...











Now heading towards the hills in the background...




Into the hills...Dry Creek regional park.




Great day for a ride!!


----------



## SKPC (Nov 3, 2020)

Rode the Monarch Silver King election day for a couple hours to clear my mind. 1952-ish.  Very 1st collectable bike for me..(1976).  I like the long wheelbase, comfy multi-position seat, complex bar setup and platform pedals. It offers up a multitude of ways to sit astride and attached to it. Great riding bicycle when sitting "in the pocket".  It goes fast when you ask it to, but is noisy when it gets rough or bumpy.


----------



## Miq (Nov 3, 2020)

Sunset ride on the canal tonight. Bike was quiet and fast. Nice ride on a crazy day. 



1941 New World


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 4, 2020)

Took the 75 silver fox for a spin this morning since I had it out for pics yesterday


----------



## ian (Nov 4, 2020)

Demzie said:


> I was just saying the other day on this trip how it's a shame they move these buildings from x location to x location and put fresh paint on them,. I know they do like museum tours there with the old firehouse and printing press and that, so they want it to have that "Current" feel that pulls you into that era and not like a ghost town but there were other buildings I think itd have looked sharp around had they been as aged as the bike.
> 
> I really appreciate the attention on the wheels, I gotta give all that credit to @Hawthornecrazy
> 
> ...



Maybe we're just an event in the bicycles life?


----------



## ian (Nov 4, 2020)

I took Miss Columbia out for a short spin around town this morning. It rained last night, and prolly will again today, but 65 degrees is pretty comfortable. I need to recover the seat yet, but all the other parts are installed. ( Thanks to Gordon from The CABE! )


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 4, 2020)

Aero King for 22 miles.
Double Bar roadster, by Schwinn.
Same route to the same river trail to the same tip of the same peninsula; never the same.


----------



## fattyre (Nov 4, 2020)

A quick commute home before I hit the dirt on my mtb.  An absolutely beautiful fall day for a couple of bike rides!   Heck, why not hit up the local obstacles on my way home...


----------



## SKPC (Nov 4, 2020)

Shelby Flyer roadster today.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Nov 4, 2020)

1941 Schwinn


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 5, 2020)

'61 Panther 3 out for a neighborhood prowl. After installing the new to me crusty peanut tank. Thank you @tim elder Awesome ride on a beautiful fall evening. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Nov 5, 2020)

Took the Partscycle out for a spin downtown and found a new mural. It's getting to be Fall around here, not sure how much longer I can get around without rain gear,  or wool clothing. It's still nice either way.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2020)

Great day for a ride.
56 miles on 1937 Syracuse.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 5, 2020)

Quick 15-mile afternoon ride...Schwinn New World.
Alameda creek trail




Local park...







My local firehouse, Station #8...




Great day for a ride!!


----------



## SKPC (Nov 5, 2020)

Today I tried to slow down time with a long, fast ride on the 21st Century Hawthorne.  I don't think it worked but a great ride anyway. This bike would pleasantly surprise anyone that rode it.


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 5, 2020)

Short after lunch ride today just to try out my new accessory...


----------



## Miq (Nov 5, 2020)

@Hammerhead nice light you caught tonight.
@Arfsaidthebee great to see the black NW out for a spin. I took mine out to Kyrene tonight and pulled a guy out of the canal for the first time. His girlfriend and I yanked on the rear wheel of his road bike while he held onto the front wheel. I grabbed his hand once he was completely out of the water and got him up on the path. He wouldn’t tell me how he ended up in the canal but I did get a double fist pump from him.  Just another nutty night in Phoenix.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 5, 2020)

Miq said:


> @Hammerhead nice light you caught tonight.
> @Arfsaidthebee great to see the black NW out for a spin. I took mine out to Kyrene tonight and pulled a guy out of the canal for the first time. His girlfriend and I yanked on the rear wheel of his road bike while he held onto the front wheel. I grabbed his hand once he was completely out of the water and got him up on the path. He wouldn’t tell me how he ended up in the canal but I did get a double fist pump from him.  Just another nutty night in Phoenix.
> View attachment 1296912




If you ride the canal paths you know that all the loose stuff is next to the bank. No pictures?


----------



## mrg (Nov 5, 2020)

Had some appointments up at USC so did a few miles on the OG white 80 around East LA,don't know what that last pic is, a mushroom bomb shelter?


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 6, 2020)

Got the "Gumby Super Cruiser" out yesterday.
Still looking for an original paint chainguard with better graphics, and a pair of rear acorn nuts!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 6, 2020)

Morning ride on my '64 American. The new parking lot is almost done. The new lights are and awfully bright, almost like riding in the day.lol Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2020)

Happy Friday!
It's pretty windy this morning; which makes half the ride a bit difficult, and the other half Super-Duper FUN!
32 miles round-trip, flying DELMAR.
Snap-Tank by Colson.
Tag my pal @fordmike65 because he "Likes" this one when posted.












All wiped down, and parked back in the house.
Excellent ride!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 6, 2020)

It’s my new go to bike now 
1916 Adlake 
It just really comfortable to ride






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashman (Nov 6, 2020)

Went from snow and cold last week, to high 60's on Wed., so cruised 



some road up on the Panthers ,Red Phantom, and Colorflow. I even threw the battery in my '57 Nash Met for cruise. Dang, back to 30's today.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 6, 2020)

I rode the unknown year Shelby pre-storm in the wind on the oceans' edge of the Western N. American Continent.


----------



## mrg (Nov 6, 2020)

2nd day in a row appointments at USC, different day different problem, kinda bazaar ride, they had to dilate my eyes that lasts for hours so even with sun glasses had to squint it was so bright. cruised by the Coroner and the old closed Hospital they always use for filming TV/movies. I don't know why the stream was coming from, was in the middle of a vacant lot, oh ya as I was leaving a helicopter flew close overhead ( really loud and sounded different ) to land on the newer hospital and seen on the news when I got home it crashed on top of the building!


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Nov 6, 2020)

Nice day to be out  before the weather changes ! ..  I just scored on a  set of Bfgoodrich tires from a fellow member and now my Monark rides like new again !


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 7, 2020)

..


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 7, 2020)

I left on the antique Great Western moto-bike prepared for rain.
I got wet, but love these early rides when very few folks are out.
Birds of several species and a pair of coyotes out hunting the river, were awesome to watch in the rain. 










I totally dig how this bike handles; any speed, any terrain, any weather.


----------



## John G04 (Nov 7, 2020)

I’ve had this bike sitting inside since I got it a about month ago. No room on the workstand to take it apart and really work on it so just put it inside to warm up the tires a bitsince they were so hard and worked on the tank and speedo. Pumped the 80 year old goodyears up slowly today and it rides! Incredibly smooth and quiet and the front new departure brake even works! Just need to pretty it up again


----------



## AndyA (Nov 7, 2020)

Not a SoCal beach, only a north Jersey duck pond. Wife, son, daughter-in-law, grandson, and I rode the bike path today and stopped for a picnic lunch. At 75 degrees in November, about as good as it gets in Jersey. The line up includes a military-themed Huffy, Dyno Glide 26, Pacific kiddie 5-speed, Lotus Excelle 10-speed, and Hawthorne 24 muscle conversion.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Nov 7, 2020)

AndyA said:


> Not a SoCal beach, only a north Jersey duck pond. Wife, son, daughter-in-law, grandson, and I rode the bike path today and stopped for a picnic lunch. At 75 degrees in November, about as good as it gets in Jersey. The line up includes a military-themed Huffy, Dyno Glide 26, Pacific kiddie 5-speed, Lotus Excelle 10-speed, and Hawthorne 24 muscle conversion.
> That's good weather much nicer than ours  today it got super cold and rainy we might even get some snow up in the hills nice set bikes bud take care



Happy trails !


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 7, 2020)

Pierce Racer.

Just finished up a big project that had an insane schedule,  as usual I turned it over to the client ahead of the insane schedule. So, I get to ride a bike for the first time in almost 3 weeks.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 7, 2020)

Rode my '57 Deluxe Hornet on the Windham to Salem Rail Trail. An absolutely beautiful fall day temps in mid 70's nice sunshine. Awesome time. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 7, 2020)

Just completed polishing and reassembling this 1946 Rollfast I picked up while visiting my brother in law up north. Took a short ride to check things out and all ok.


----------



## ian (Nov 7, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> Just completed polishing and reassembling this 1946 Rollfast I picked up while visiting my brother in law up north. Took a short ride to check things out and all ok.View attachment 1297599
> 
> 
> View attachment 1297601



Nice ride.  Dig those colors too.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 7, 2020)

Nice long ride on the 1942 Schwinn New World...

First stop...




Up and over the Dumbarton bridge heading toward San Carlos...




Then rode back toward Redwood City...




and Atherton...








Through Palo Alto and back over the bridge...
Quick stop at the home of Red Vines!




Union City Teens Workshop...




Great day for a ride!!

60.48 mi, 5:06 hr...


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 7, 2020)

Rode the 38 rollfast to the park with the kiddo.


----------



## mike j (Nov 7, 2020)

Nice afternoon ride outback. Beautiful, warm & sunny November day in the northeast.


----------



## Rattman13 (Nov 7, 2020)

Got the rear hub cleaned, repaired, and rebuilt tonight, then took my '40 CWC Hawthorne for a nice ride ending near home at our local market.


----------



## Miq (Nov 7, 2020)

@mrg a crashing copter flyover is nuts!  
Sweet ride @Arfsaidthebee!
Looped around Tempe Town Lake at sunset with Philthy and Eric. Windy and fun, riding the tailwind home. 


1941 New World


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 8, 2020)

Good Morning Cabers, cruised in to town for a little brunch with my love


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 8, 2020)

sorry I haven't posted here in awhile - been too busy with great fall fishing, and going back later in the week for 6 days.
Still been riding, though.
Today, Tad, John and I stopped for coffee.
Tad told me to take a photo of his bike, so I posted it here.
Late model Merc with wood fenders and half-step gearing



Tad landing for coffee



I was on my '57 Lenton,



sporting new stem, which let me raise my saddle and fits me a lot better than before.



oops, how'd that get in there? (3 days of fish tacos)


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 8, 2020)

Rode The Northern Rail Trail in Boscawen to Concord NH. Another beautiful fall day. Great time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (Nov 8, 2020)

Out for a ride with the family this morning.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2020)

1936 Electric.
Chosen because of it's gear ratio: 1" pitch, 22/10
Challenging headwinds, that would practically stop me, for about an hour...











MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!




Every loose leaf, aluminum can, tree branches, even "Tumbleweeds" blown away.
Pretty happy to see my Exit bridge to finish the ride.
Super Happy to pick riding my bike to the Ride, and back home.


----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 8, 2020)

Took this fine old lady for a ride today. Between the direct drive and the prim and proper TOC frame geometry, I almost killed myself. Richmond Model B, Richmond Bicycle Company, Richmond, Indiana.


----------



## JLF (Nov 8, 2020)

Turned my 1950’s Monark (that was built up with 1930’s girls bike parts) into a Klunker last night.  First voyage today under clear and fridged skies.  So fun!  I went in search of trials through the local woods.  Performed better than expected.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 8, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Every loose leaf, aluminum can, tree branches, even "Tumbleweeds" blown away.



So what do I do? Go for a long ride!  Out to the coast, south then inland up Newport back bay then San Diego Creek and reverse. Super swirly and rough ride. You can run but you can't hide from the wind.  Good character builder and really fun at times.  I chose the 21st Century Hawthorne for the job. 48 miles in 3hrs.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 8, 2020)

It's fall, which means that the trees dump their insane amount of leaves in my yard and I get to spend no less than 3 weekends mulching them and clearing them out. 

The good news is,  I still have enough energy to take this old thing out for a ride on this 70f night.

Pierce Motor Bike


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 9, 2020)

Foggy ride this morning on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. Awesome start to the day though. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 9, 2020)

A beautiful day here.
Elgin Oriole "Curvey Cruiser" 42 miles in Sunset, Newport, and Huntington Beaches.
























The siren works well, but throws off the balance for "No hands" riding.
Choosing options and accessories for each bike/ride is important to me.
I love 'em all so much!


----------



## Derek499 (Nov 9, 2020)

Rollin’







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Nov 9, 2020)

Took Chip for a 10 mile ride today.
What a nice day 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Nov 9, 2020)

Got out a for a ride in perfect calm cali weather on the unknown year *Shelby *after getting roughed up in the wind yesterday.   Very nice pedal out to and along the waters edge.


----------



## bloo (Nov 9, 2020)

First ride on the 81 Raceline, built up from parts.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 10, 2020)

Not so foggy this morning. '61 Corvette was the bike of choice today. An awesome start to the day. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 10, 2020)

Just been too damn cold here to ride.


----------



## mike j (Nov 10, 2020)

Took a ride around the Continental army's 1779-1780 winter encampment outside of Morristown N.J. Didn't know it but one of my batteries was caput, had to peddle the whole way, the horror. This is in the Watchung mountains, I believe that they "headed to the hills" back then because, among other reasons, the British couldn't get the cannons up there. Read that it was one of the coldest winters & they had little in the way of food & clothing. Beautiful day, I felt lucky.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> Just been too damn cold here to ride.






mike j said:


> Read that it was one of the coldest winters & they had little in the way of food & clothing. Beautiful day, I felt lucky.



Truly Blessed, fortunate, and grateful to ride in the low 40's when I left on 1935 Velvet deLUXE...





















Pics are all out of order 
Best pic: top of the page.
62 miles today, 3 Shrimp tacos at Great Mex, 50 mile marker.
That Columbia was Sold by Mark @mrg not that long ago.
It's a small world we ride in.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 10, 2020)

This one got ridden today, then packed up for the trip to its new home.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 10, 2020)

Rode the 35* Elgin* tanker/roadster today. The only Westfield made bike I own.  Butter smooth.



A finely welded and finished JTT frame below. (Cabe-r)


----------



## Rattman13 (Nov 10, 2020)

Got "Calico" out for a ride this evening. 1947 Roadmaster with all original paint, just not all from the same bike.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 11, 2020)

Many thanks to those that keep our country safe. The USA is great because of the people, not who sits behind a desk in the white house.


----------



## ian (Nov 11, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1299352
> Many thanks to those that keep our country safe. The USA is great because of the people, not who sits behind a desk in the white house.



Thanks. Thank you for respecting the flag by illuminating it.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 11, 2020)

11/11/18













Pierce Racer

11/11/18  102 years ago, even a couple years before this bike was created.


----------



## ian (Nov 11, 2020)

11-11-2020. Back wall of the National Guard bldg here in Walla Walla.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 11, 2020)

Took my Mercury out for a short run


----------



## ian (Nov 11, 2020)

At Pioneer park, Walla Walla WA on my way home from my mural search. Mid 60's (?) "mostly Flightliner". Some replacement parts added to complete the build.
It was a great day for a ride, no rain or wind, just high clouds and lots of leaves falling. 44 degrees out right now.
A gorgeous PNW fall day!


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 11, 2020)

Was nice this afternoon so I went to the park on the champion


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 11, 2020)

A very beautiful Westfield Wednesday/Veterans Day!




I turned around, parked Syracuse, and arranged these Palm blooms. Name help @cyclingday @schwinnja 





Down to Newport pier 1st...





Met @lounging at Brookhurst, HB; rode to Sunset Beach, water tower.









rode back to Brookhurst, to meet @cyclingday to ride to Balboa.

















I truly love 1937 Syracuse, all the accessories added over the years and miles, just keeps getting better every day.


----------



## ian (Nov 11, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> A very beautiful Westfield Wednesday/Veterans Day!
> View attachment 1299668
> 
> I turned around, parked Syracuse, and arranged these Palm blooms. Name help @cyclingday @schwinnja
> ...



Sounds like the best day evah!


----------



## SKPC (Nov 11, 2020)

Early *Shelby Flyer* for a couple hours. Perfect weather for riding.


----------



## Miq (Nov 11, 2020)

To the park w the kids.


----------



## Miq (Nov 11, 2020)

Chilly night ride w Philthy on the canal.


----------



## mrg (Nov 11, 2020)

Back to some regular fall weather and the Lakewood parks were busy on his Veteran’s day, even the pool looked inviting as I cruised buy on my Hornet Deluxe


----------



## fattyre (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 12, 2020)

Chilly morning, no problem ride on !


----------



## fattyre (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Ernbar (Nov 12, 2020)

ETA moved out and the sunshine is finally back. Took the 46 Rollfast for a spin.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 12, 2020)

1936 Clipper, DBR by CWC 30 miles.
Clocked by the original Veeder odometer, for over 3500 miles now.



















Yes, i rode that Jaguar.
He locked out the springer fork with a piece of tubing, so it's "Rigid".
Everyone has their own style and ideas.





raspberry filled donut was awesome!





Then met Marty for tacos and chips and guac' at Tio Flaccos'
Great day Even Better!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 12, 2020)

Neighbor hood ride...1962 Schwinn American.

Heading out...




out to Lake Elizabeth...




then rode over to the Fremont Schwinn shop...




shortly after I had a rear tire failure...called my buddy Steve who luckily lives 2 miles away...Picked me up and let me continue my ride on his Simple SS...




Ca. "Fall"!!...




Great day for a ride!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 12, 2020)

Hoodride on the 36 goodyear


----------



## mrg (Nov 12, 2020)

Had a appointment in Los Al so did a few miles up Coyote creek, dam I miss daylight savings time!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 12, 2020)

Added bars, stem and a new seat.  Pretty comfy now.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2020)

1934 AIRFLYTE to the beach and bank and home.
















So, something's wrong with the rear wheel, maybe.
Second flat in a row with this bike.
I made it home, and only pushed about 75 yards.


----------



## ian (Nov 13, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> 1934 AIRFLYTE to the beach and bank and home.
> View attachment 1300650
> 
> View attachment 1300651
> ...



Looks like you have the whole beach to yourself!


----------



## ian (Nov 13, 2020)

Took Miss Columbia out for a breezy ride around town, then through the College. I found some local flavor and some more murals too.
I'm kinda diggin' Walla Walla! It's a great town for bike rides.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 13, 2020)

Unknown year early *Shelby Flyer* round the hood in the morning and my later *Shelby Flyer*  out to the coast and back in the afternoon.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 14, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Added bars, stem and a new seat.  Pretty comfy now.
> 
> Is this the one I grabbed up for you? Looking good my friend.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 14, 2020)

Yes it is.  It looks a bit different now, huh?


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 14, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Yes it is.  It looks a bit different now, huh?



Great! Love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 14, 2020)

Yesterday afternoon, had the chance to wheel my pond for a bit.
My survivor 1951 Firestone Super Cruiser.
The 2 tone red bike is still "as found", except for tires, couldn't save the originals. I have only wiped this one down


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 14, 2020)

Beautiful day for a ride on the white schwinn bmx cruiser


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 14, 2020)

I really like that bike a lot!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 14, 2020)

'56 Jaguar on the Northern Rail Trail today. Fall temps in low 40's. A beautiful day for a ride. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## srfndoc (Nov 14, 2020)

Nice ride with my kids. 36 Colson and 50 JC Higgins plus some modern bikes. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninolecoast (Nov 14, 2020)

Finished refurbishing the bike I bought new 40 years ago. Pretty much the same except for hubs, seat & grips.
2 speed hub is the best!!!
Maiden voyage around the neighborhood.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 14, 2020)

Clipped in and powered up on the *Hawthorne* today for 38mi. About a 2.25hr ride. Out to the coast, south on 1, up Newport back bay and San Diego Creek to my turnaround and back. A sweet wind-free ride today,  Cali style in the flats.   This modified Snyder is fast.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2020)

1940 Western Flyer, 30 miles at the beach, with Marty @cyclingday 
A bunch of other riders were down there, Awesome bikes!













I'm sure there's a bunch of pics and vids on facebook and instagram; if you care to check that out.
:eek:


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2020)

Pick Ups & Bikes.


Maybe another topic for a thread?


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 14, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Pick Ups & Bikes.View attachment 1301402
> Maybe another topic for a thread?



Great idea! Another bike, another P/U.


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 14, 2020)

Was a beautiful bright sunny day today and enjoyed my 11 mile ride on my 73 Continental.





And went out and did 10 miles in the evening on my 46 Rollfast. I replaced the standard bulb on the Delta Light with an LED bulb and what a difference. Cool comfy temperature.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 15, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> 1940 Western Flyer, 30 miles at the beach, with Marty @cyclingday
> A bunch of other riders were down there, Awesome bikes!
> View attachment 1301339
> 
> ...



Any idea where I should look on Instagram Mark?


----------



## ballooney (Nov 15, 2020)

Rolled out on the super deluxe...it’s growing on me. A lot to like about this Monark.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Nov 15, 2020)

_Mrs. friend_ and I rode the red Schwinns on Casey Key Rd.  '71 Collegiate and '64 Typhoon.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 15, 2020)

friendofthedevil said:


> _Mrs. friend_ and I rode the red Schwinns on Casey Key Rd.  '71 Collegiate and '64 Typhoon.
> 
> View attachment 1301879
> 
> ...





Those fat bricks look really good. Maybe throw a set on the Mrs's Collegiate.  lol


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 15, 2020)

Rode my '64 American on the Winnipesaukee River Trail. A bit nippy out today 37 degrees, and some sleet on way back. Still an awesome time. Stay safe and be well.
Hammerhead


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Nov 15, 2020)

Sunday cruising the _Shelby Flyer_ up and down the cali coast.


----------



## ian (Nov 15, 2020)

Took the ratcycle down a couple alleys looking for treasure. I only found a few big trees and some rat-rods nearby. Nice and cool with a stiff breeze from the South. Rain's a comin'...


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 15, 2020)

Ridin the fake bike and lovin it!


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 15, 2020)

Tha rasta bike


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 15, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1301997
> 
> Ridin the fake bike and lovin it!





Is that a real fake bike or one of those cheap faked fake bikes? To be honest, I can't tell the difference.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 15, 2020)

These Two today


----------



## friendofthedevil (Nov 15, 2020)

@cyclingday





RHOC?


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 15, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miq (Nov 15, 2020)

Scottsdale Skate park.  41 New World


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 16, 2020)

I rode my '55 Raleigh for the OBC Bluz Cruz yesterday. Found out it was Ride #100!


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 16, 2020)

Took my 79 Schwinn on a quick windy loop around town today. I picked up a free book to check out to. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 16, 2020)

Awww man. I missed ride #100. Pretty dang special. 100 Sunday group rides in beautiful Downtown Denver. That's a lot of dedicated individuals to make that happen. Sometimes you just gotta work.  Went for a cruise around the hood with the kiddo though. At one point I said "go right" and she went straight. Haha. Almost layed this 37 Dayton down. I heard a scrape and it was the rear fender. Oh no. It's ruined. That original paint will never come back. LOL.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 16, 2020)

Tiki Twin-bar, by Snyder.
Full O.C. Beach loop, pics at turning points.












I put some lube on my chain before I rode away.
This one is due for maintenance again too; who has the time?!?!?:eek:


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice ride on the Schwinn Cruiser...

Alameda Creek trail out past Coyote Hills reg. park......lots of waterfowl today.




End of trail...then left on the Shoreline trail...




Pelicans feeding...




...to the Dumbarton Pier.




S.F. Bay Refuge hilltop...(bridge in background)






Heading home...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 16, 2020)

29"quadangle


----------



## SKPC (Nov 16, 2020)

I rode the Westfield-made *Elgin* tanker for an hour or so out to the coast, south to the Balboa Peninsula,  then back home through Talbert Regional Park.  Beautiful unseasonably warm weather today made for a nice spin.


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 16, 2020)

Just a short ride before heading home from work today. On the JC Higgins custom


----------



## ssc (Nov 16, 2020)

A fun ride to Huntington Beach a couple of days ago on my JTT. 

Cheers Steve


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 17, 2020)

Brisk 32 degrees on this morning's ride. '64 Jaguar. A awesome start to the day.  Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 17, 2020)

Sunny, breezy and temp at around 69F. Had an easy relaxing  ride on my 46 Rollfast up to the lake and around my area. I finally found the truss rods thru a fellow CABE member.  They are in the mail and should be here in a couple of days.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 17, 2020)

Short brisk ride, 1320 feet plus the runoff, to the mailbox and back in a driving sleet/snow lake effect mixture.  It took it's toll on the bike!









Ride fast, ride safe, stay healthy!!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 17, 2020)

Awesome ride back-and-forth at the beach; 1940 Western Flyer, taco-Tuesday...
























total over 64 miles, in perfect riding location/conditions.


----------



## ian (Nov 17, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Awesome ride back-and-forth at the beach; 1940 Western Flyer, taco-Tuesday...
> View attachment 1303032
> 
> View attachment 1303033
> ...



Perfect tacos too?


----------



## SKPC (Nov 17, 2020)

Got out late today on my newly built Shelby for 3.25 hrs and about 48mi.  Stayed away from the coast.  Most people are not wearing masks. Freaks me out so I chose to ride inland up San Diego Creek to my 24 mile turnaround spot.  I finally got used to reaching for the frame-mounted shifter without thinking.  Really digging my oldest Shelby and the way it rides!.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 18, 2020)

Lunch time ride on the 1937 Schwinn "Packard"...

Alameda Creek trail...




up Niles Canyon a bit...
for a quick stop along the creek.




Local park...




Great day for a ride!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 18, 2020)

Quick chilly and windy sunset ride around the neighborhood on my '64 Jaguar. I think it's almost time to break out the winter gear. lol An awesome ride. Stay safe and be well. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2020)

A great day to ride at the beach;
1939 DELMAR, Simmons Hardware, St. louis MO







I rode down to Balboa pier, solo.
Turned around and rode back to meet @lounging in HB to ride to Sunset Beach water tower.











This is where we met @cyclingday in HB, to ride to Woody's, Sunset Beach.















Great rides 56 Miles Delmar, 40 Miles Ranger, 20 Miles Phantom.
A great time had by all.


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 18, 2020)

Late lunch ride today on the 1936 Shelby


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 18, 2020)

One more from the road.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2020)

...one more from early.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 19, 2020)

Morning Cabers


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 19, 2020)

Went for a really long bike ride today only to come home and figure out it was only 22 miles or so   LOL. Beautiful ride though.


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 19, 2020)

More Pics.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2020)

1935 Velvet 62 miles, @cyclingday did 30+ on his JTT cruiser.
We sat at the end of the Newport peninsula, discussing how pics don't even come close to how great it is to ride here.



River-trail Pterodactyl ready to attack


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 19, 2020)

Rollin Rollin Rollin, Keep them Doggies Rollin.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 19, 2020)

Those donuts are not good for you Mark! Looks like that young lady stays away from them though.  Haven't run into the california dreamers yet as I usually ride later. Pretty crappy weather down here...


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 19, 2020)

Rode my 80 kos kruiser around after I got it home today.


----------



## Jon Olson (Nov 19, 2020)

Just changed my 1951 Phantom to a 2 speed Bendix and it’s fun again!


----------



## mrg (Nov 19, 2020)

Well never up at USC for fun reasons ( medical tests ughhh! ) but always seems like a good day to ride, took the 80 Lime around, 2nd pic is Dodger stadium in the background and then took a ride over to Ascot Hills & last pic is USC on the left and downtown LA on the right, I could have used some gears today!, the ride ended with Korean fusion tacos!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 20, 2020)

If the light changes to green, go straight...








Ask Marty @cyclingday which palm trees look better, trimmed or left alone?...










I had shrimp tacos at Great Mex again because it's their 18th anniversary month, and every day in November is "Taco Tuesday"

42 miles, '40 WF HD Service Rider.


----------



## ian (Nov 20, 2020)

Couldn't help it.  Had to get in another ride on another ride. '48 Columbia ladies 24 inch that is maybe just a little small for me. Still a great way to find local flavor.


----------



## ian (Nov 20, 2020)

A few more shots from the ride this morning. I think I'll have to go back out again later, after I get some leaves cleaned up.


----------



## fattyre (Nov 20, 2020)

Under a bridge, down by the river


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 20, 2020)

Neighborhood sunset ride and Fenderless for Friday. '61 Deluxe Hornet. An awesome ride, a bit warmer today hitting the low 50's. Stay safe and be well. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 20, 2020)

34 Colson to the lake with the kiddo. Looking for clues and solving mysteries along the way.


----------



## PennyPrince (Nov 20, 2020)

*cleaned up my 20" phantom ballon bike.*


----------



## SKPC (Nov 20, 2020)

Long ride on the big loud tanker! Very clanky unless a smooth surface is under it. Great ride!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 20, 2020)

Long fun ride out to the Hayward Regional Shoreline park...1948 Schwinn New World.

Heading out through Union City...




*Hayward Regional Shoreline* is a regional park located on the shores of the San Francisco Bay in Hayward, California. It is part of the East Bay Regional Parks system. The 1,713 acre park includes the 250 acre tidal wetland, Cogswell Marsh, and the 364 acre Oro Loma Marsh.




Levees were originally built in Hayward and San Lorenzo to create land for salt production. Landings were established in the 1850s to ferry passengers and move salt and agricultural products to San Francisco. Remnants of timbers at landing sites along the trail can be seen protruding from the mudflats at low tide.
Hayward's Landing...




I then rode East to downtown Hayward and South back to the town of Niles...
The Edison Theatre was built in 1913. It remained a nickelodeon until 1923, when it transformed into the Egyptian Ballroom Dance Hall. Now a museum...




Finally, I headed home through my local park.
Horseshoe lake...






Great day for a ride!


----------



## bficklin (Nov 20, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Long ride on the big loud tanker! Very clanky unless smooth. Great ride!
> View attachment 1304637View attachment 1304640
> View attachment 1304638
> View attachment 1304639




Your skills are admirable the way you combine form with function. Love all your bikes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Nov 20, 2020)

A few miles around orange on the 80 Lime then had to meet a fellow caber to get some parts down in Seal Beach so rode around the Ranch!, they have a whole heard of nuclear bombs ( the whole supply for the pacific theater ) it's all buried and they grow corn on top!


----------



## SKPC (Nov 21, 2020)

bficklin said:


> Your skills are admirable the way you combine form with function. Love all your bikes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you so much! Really appreciate that........I could be a bit obsessed with it actually.  Every time I refurbish a bike, I look for better performance, as long as it can be undone by someone later.  I ride a ton so tend to "upgrade" any old American bicycle that I invest in(form) and add better performance,(function) but not all of them!  Thanks again for the kind comment...pete


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2020)

I didn't bring my pump (To Have).
I got a flat (To Need).
Proved again: Better to have and not need, than to need and not have.
Sweetie came to pick me and Aero King up from Newport.


----------



## Stanley (Nov 21, 2020)

Cleaned and first 2 miles complete. Found this a couple weeks ago.



Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian (Nov 21, 2020)

Two more from yesterday for Stonework Saturday. First one near the duck pond at the college with the partscycle. Next is also at the college  by one of the many small creeks here in Walla Walla. That's Miss Columbia,  a 1948 ladies bike.
The name of our fair city means " Many waters". I would agree.......


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 21, 2020)

Out for a Saturday ride around town on the 80 mongoose


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2020)

1954 Schwinn Wasp, new Radiant Green color, old 1" pitch New Departure hub, great bike.
To the bank; bring bikes inside, but no photos allowed inside.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## 1817cent (Nov 21, 2020)

Rode down to the college and back today.


----------



## ian (Nov 21, 2020)

1817cent said:


> Rode down to the college and back today.
> 
> View attachment 1305110



Central?


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 21, 2020)

Yes, not very far today.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 21, 2020)

It was so nice out today I went out again in the neighborhood on my 53 columbia.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 21, 2020)

Afternoon ride on the Northern Rail Trail. An awesome fall day. Took out my '61 Panther 3. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 21, 2020)

Bike and hike today to Dry Creek park...1953 Schwinn.

Heading out...




Left the bike near here for a hike to the top of the hill...




"Lone Tree" spot...~1,000 ft. 
Just past this point is Gossip Rock, with mortar holes the Ohlone people used to grind acorns into flour, a loop/spur from the park's High Ridge Loop Trail. 




Heading home..




Great day for a ride/hike!


----------



## Datnoid-man (Nov 21, 2020)

My ride for today


----------



## ian (Nov 22, 2020)

MP12965 said:


> View attachment 1305178



The Grateful Dude?


----------



## fattyre (Nov 22, 2020)

Must have caffeine.  Too bad it’s raining. Business only ride this morning.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 22, 2020)

..


----------



## Sven (Nov 22, 2020)

Rode my rat 63 American chopper around Chaptico park.






Checked out Southern Maryland BMX  crew. The kids were cool, parents seemed like a bunch of  a55holes.



Very good ride around the park today.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Nov 22, 2020)

Sunday is Rangerday

32 miles on the Venice Waterway Park and Legacy Trails.

South to Shamrock Park (where I got into fire ants while taking this picture.  Had a couple dozen over my left foot, lower leg and in my shoe.  Ended up with 10-12 bites, the ones in my shoe did the most damage.  I didn't go into shock so I finished the ride).





On to the north end of Legacy Trail...





I spoke with another biker on the trail who said he was in Long Beach a while back and witnessed a bike event of over 150 classic bikes. @cyclonecoaster.com You're famous coast-to-coast.

South Creek Trestle.  Ringling Brother's Circus trains used to cross this trestle en route to their winter grounds in Venice.


----------



## ballooney (Nov 22, 2020)

I rode Lemmy today...’40 straight bar Louisville Cycle jobber. Crazy smooth rider!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Nov 22, 2020)

Had a long ride clipped in to the late 30's *Shelby Flyer *roadster.  Out to the coast, south then up Newport Back Bay, further inland up San Diego Creek past Laguna Canyon Road, back southwest climbing through the hills of Sand Canyon and Shady Canyon back to UCI and down Newport Back Bay to a Ferry Boat ride across the harbor to the Balboa Peninsula, then north up the coast to my turn at the Santa Ana River Jetty then a speedy 6-mi run to the house pushed by the wind.  Great ride on this fast, un-sprung modified ballooner.  55mi, 3:45.


----------



## ian (Nov 22, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Had a long ride clipped in to the late 30's *Shelby Flyer *roadster.  Out to the coast, south then up Newport Back Bay, further inland up San Diego Creek past Laguna Canyon Road, back southwest climbing through the hills of Sand Canyon and Shady Canyon back to UCI and down Newport Back Bay to a Ferry Boat ride across the harbor to the Balboa Peninsula, then north up the coast to my turn at the Santa Ana River Jetty then a fast 6-mi run to the house pushed by the wind.  Great ride on this fast, un-sprung modified ballooner.  55mi, 3:45.
> View attachment 1305718
> View attachment 1305719
> View attachment 1305720
> ...



Sounds like a great day!


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 22, 2020)

55 schwinn tonight


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## MP12965 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Nov 23, 2020)

I rode, "Copperhead " aka my '64 Schwinn Varisty Tourist  around  Brenton Bay. Here us a shot in front of the old Mansion.



.....on the dock



On the shore






Great ride today


----------



## ian (Nov 23, 2020)

Out for a short spin around the 'hood on the '48 Columbia ladies bike.Kinda cold here, but at least it's dry.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 23, 2020)

Perfect day for riding the OC Beach loop, again; Oriole Curvey Cruiser, 42 miles.













Easy-spin 22/10 gear rides great at the beach.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 23, 2020)

When you get a chance,  ride your bike. 




Pierce Motor Bike


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 23, 2020)

Rode my evolving '57 Corvette today. Evolving away from 700c wheels. Evolving to a refinished frame.
Evolving to spring!... It was 35-40 degrees today on my 8 mile ride ending with a flat. ...Crumbling old tires.
It rides really nice though.


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 23, 2020)

ian said:


> Out for a short spin around the 'hood on the '48 Columbia ladies bike.Kinda cold here, but at least it's dry.
> 
> View attachment 1305959



Great pic. I have one similar to share, but not as nice as yours.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 23, 2020)

MP12965 said:


> View attachment 1305793



Was that from yesterday at the swapmeet?


----------



## fattyre (Nov 24, 2020)

What else can I say?   I’m into it.


----------



## ian (Nov 24, 2020)

Maxacceleration said:


> Rode my evolving '57 Corvette today. Evolving away from 700c wheels. Evolving to a refinished frame.
> Evolving to spring!... It was 35-40 degrees today on my 8 mile ride ending with a flat. ...Crumbling old tires.
> It rides really nice though.
> View attachment 1306183
> View attachment 1306184



My WA weather was very similar yesterday. At least I didn't get a flat tire  I'm stayin' outta the alleys on this ride!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 24, 2020)

Way to be Fattyre I cant wait to ride in the snow I have my beater all set. Today I rode my 1969 newest to my stable killed off two of my wish list with this one my birth year and the color I have been chasing. Stay safe , pedal hard it will keep you young


----------



## Sven (Nov 24, 2020)

I took.my '59 JC Higgins Flightliner down the road to Wicomico Wharf.












Great day for a ride.  Be safe


----------



## ian (Nov 24, 2020)

Sven said:


> I took.my '59 JC Higgins Flightliner down the road to Wicomico Wharf.
> View attachment 1306396
> View attachment 1306397
> View attachment 1306400
> ...



I think our rides could be cousins!


----------



## ian (Nov 24, 2020)

Took the ratcycle out for an alley run today, looking for discarded treasure.  No found objects but it was still a great day for a ride.  We almost made it to 55 degrees today. I finally found a bobber fender for it and changed the seat to something more comfortable.  Now I just need grips to complete the job.


----------



## COB (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 24, 2020)

Took the 37 Dayton to the lake today with the kiddo.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> When you get a chance, ride your bike.






fattyre said:


> I’m into it.






coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> pedal hard it will keep you young



All day riding, with some stops along the way.
Some other riders too @cyclingday & @SKPC 











Really Sweet brand new Chuck Dent board.





Beautiful morning in Balboa, 



Back to Sunset, 46 miles in, time for lunch, with Marty.
















Pete slowed down for me, then stopped and waited for me, and then followed the Yoder Goose Horn and i through the crowded pier area.

Great day, 76 miles total, H.D Western Flyer


----------



## SKPC (Nov 24, 2020)

I was able to get a short ride in later in the day as the weather was too nice to not.  Ran into a couple of Cali Cartel Cats who were also cruising the western coastline so I conspired with them for awhile.  Almost any ride is a good ride and many would agree....


----------



## River_Trail (Nov 24, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> All day riding, with some stops along the way.
> Some other riders too @cyclingday & @SKPC
> View attachment 1306609
> 
> ...



Awesome scenery along a nice chunk of OC coastline


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2020)

River_Trail said:


> Awesome scenery along a nice chunk of OC coastline



Thanks for the comment; I love it.
Today, Velvet DeLuxe, 1935 Huffman moto-bike, 52 miles total, HB & Sunset.
I ride the River_Trail every Day!











Don't Speed on PCH, they'll get ya'
Below is same spot, looking the way drivers are....
HB officer asked if I knew the year of "That old Classic Bike?"
"Yessir, 1935 Huffman"   "WOW! Really?"  "uh huh"







10 miles back to the tower.



Fun ride ending with lunch at Woody's HB with Sweetie.


----------



## River_Trail (Nov 25, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Thanks for the comment; I love it.
> Today, Velvet DeLuxe, 1935 Huffman moto-bike, 52 miles, HB & Sunset.
> I ride the River_Trail every Day!
> View attachment 1307046
> ...



I know!! So rad

Here’s what I rode today around the neighborhood with wife... a Campus Green 1969 Schwinn Racer. And as the name implies... it’s fast!


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 26, 2020)

Have plans to get the "bent tube" out after we eat today! Ben-gay for the back later!! LOL


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving ! Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## COB (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving everybody !


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 26, 2020)

Took out my Schwinn for a Thanksgiving ride around the neighborhood.
I don't know what model this is, the prev owner powdercoated it & the #'s got filled-in.
Headbadge ends in 1 so 61? 71? Anyway, very fun cruiser for Thanksgiving hood-ride!






















Happy Thanksgiving from the Lonestar State Y'all!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving ! Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride






COB said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everybody !






Lonestar said:


> Happy Thanksgiving from the Lonestar State Y'all!



Happy Thanksgiving!
I picked a "House" bike favorite, 1937 Syracuse, 60th anniversary Special, Tall Frame, "Dad's Bike"







Down to the end of Balboa peninsula 1st today; beautiful!






Syracuse College flag looking good in the morning sunshine.







Down to Sunset Beach.
I truly love this bike!



40 miles today; Super-Duper Thankful!!!


----------



## ian (Nov 26, 2020)

Took the " Partscycle " out for a 7 mile spin around the college and through downtown a couple times.  It's a great day to be out and about. I even rode down a couple alleys, but no found objects this time.  I might have to go back out again. 
It's too nice of a day to be inside


----------



## Sven (Nov 26, 2020)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING! After consuming plenty of calories,  I took the Kabuki out for a short maiden ride around the neighborhood. Shifting became an issue. Got it home



...to find the derailleur out iof sorts. How that happened IDK 



Good ride none the less. Made room for another piece of pie.  Tomorrow, it's drivetrain tear down begins.


----------



## ian (Nov 26, 2020)

Sven said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING! After consuming plenty of calories,  I took the Kabuki out for a short maiden ride around the neighborhood. Shifting became an issue. Got it home
> View attachment 1307437
> ...to find the derailleur out iof sorts. How that happened IDK
> View attachment 1307439
> Good ride none the less. Made room for another piece of pie.  Tomorrow, it's drivetrain tear down begins.



You have a Sven speed derailleur??


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Took the Suburban SUV out for a morning spin.


----------



## ian (Nov 26, 2020)

Well, after getting the bird in the oven, I had time for another ride, this time on Miss Columbia. It's getting kinda cold out here so that's it for today.


----------



## ballooney (Nov 26, 2020)

Had time for a family ride while the turkey was cooking...


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2020)

ballooney said:


> Had time for a family ride while the turkey was cooking...
> View attachment 1307463




Now that's what you do on Thanksgiving!


----------



## ian (Nov 26, 2020)

ian said:


> I think our rides could be cousins!
> 
> View attachment 1306425






ballooney said:


> Had time for a family ride while the turkey was cooking...
> View attachment 1307463



Way cool!!


----------



## SKPC (Nov 26, 2020)

West Coast Thanksgiving shout out to everyone.   Look up! Into the light we go.


----------



## Swampthing (Nov 26, 2020)

My newest acquisition, a JC Higgins step through. I don’t know the year, got it as a frame off of Craigslist with 3 Schwinns and a Concord. I fit my 700C fixed gear wheelset on it. It was a great ride in the moonlight.


----------



## ninolecoast (Nov 26, 2020)

Breezy ride around family members neighborhood after a thanksgiving stuffing.


----------



## River_Trail (Nov 26, 2020)

My after dinner ride of choice; a mid-1950’s Schwinn Flying Star ⭐️ ...buzzing around the block with my dog and son


----------



## dogdart (Nov 26, 2020)

Finally got around to finishing my 41 Challenger and took it out for its maiden voyage


----------



## John G04 (Nov 26, 2020)

ninolecoast said:


> Breezy ride around family members neighborhood after a thanksgiving stuffing. View attachment 1307516



Nice shot! Thats screen saver worthy imo


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 26, 2020)

Earlier today,  Pierce Racer


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 27, 2020)

11/27/2020, 1936 Electric, Schwinn C-model, personally favored.











1st ride with the dual Seiss bar lights; digging 'em!
It was really windy last night, so the beach was really empty this morning.
A great rider for any conditions.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 27, 2020)

It was a beautiful day, between hanging the lights raking the lawn I snuck in a ride around the block on 5 different bikes. This one belonged to my mom, its my daughters now I took it for a longer ride through the neighborhood. Pedal hard it will keep you toung


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 27, 2020)

I rode today in beautiful 31 degree weather. Along the Columbia River. Short ride of course, and I have one more ride before I tear this bike down. Or pull wheels anyway. Full teardown after the wheels are built.
The '57 Corvette rides so smooth. Going back to 26" very soon, I might lose ease of pedaling from the 700c wheels? Hmmm... We'll see...


----------



## SKPC (Nov 27, 2020)

Late 30's *Shelby Flyer* out to the coastline, south to the Wedge and back. Smooth ride.


----------



## River_Trail (Nov 27, 2020)

My neighborhood ride today with wife & daughter involved this 1952 Schwinn Panther. Air so fresh and temps so pleasant. Thankful & blessed


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Nov 27, 2020)

A few miles up river in Orange on a 78/9 Spitfire 24!


----------



## ballooney (Nov 28, 2020)

Spitfire is cool...but the big diamond behind it...so heavenly!


----------



## ian (Nov 28, 2020)

Maxacceleration said:


> I rode today in beautiful 31 degree weather. Along the Columbia River. Short ride of course, and I have one more ride before I tear this bike down. Or pull wheels anyway. Full teardown after the wheels are built.
> The '57 Corvette rides so smooth. Going back to 26" very soon, I might lose ease of pedaling from the 700c wheels? Hmmm... We'll see...
> 
> View attachment 1307866
> ...



Near Troutdale/ Rooster Rock?


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## River_Trail (Nov 28, 2020)

Another lovely day for a ride in SoCal, flying up & down the River Trail... I think the seagulls would agree


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 28, 2020)

ian said:


> Near Troutdale/ Rooster Rock?



Walla Walla Point Park in Wenatchee, ian. Moderate non descript area. Loops to make 10-35 mile rides. Too cold for that now...
Just short 5-10 mile riding for now.


----------



## mrg (Nov 28, 2020)

ballooney said:


> Spitfire is cool...but the big diamond behind it...so heavenly!
> View attachment 1308172




Great field at Hart park, Orange used by a few schools/ leagues but mainly Chapman University so always kept nice and a few more behind it.


----------



## ian (Nov 28, 2020)

Maxacceleration said:


> Walla Walla Point Park in Wenatchee, ian. Moderate non descript area. Loops to make 10-35 mile rides. Too cold for that now...
> Just short 5-10 mile riding for now.



I saw Columbia river and it looked pretty wide like that area. I live in Walla Walla


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 28, 2020)

43.9 miles, 1936 Clipper, original Veeder odometer clicking away.
My estimates of beach mileage have been on the conservative side.




















Quite the lovely day to ride an old bike.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 28, 2020)

By the water seems to be popular. Crossing the Columbia today. I sure am looking forward to the new set of wheels and bigger rear cog. 
The old Corvette pedals along very silent.


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 28, 2020)

I rode to the lake with the kiddo today. Prarie dogs and free flowers aplenty. Saw an 80 year old man there and talked bikes for a bit. He said that he had a Schwinn Phantom when he was a kid with the tank and springer front end. Also saw this wild lifted Lexus the other day and thought I'd share.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Nov 28, 2020)

Took the Corvette out for an early evening spin


A little  bit of colorful foliage left.



Another day is almost done


Great ride.  Be safe out there.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 28, 2020)

Love them Corvettes Sven!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## MP12965 (Nov 28, 2020)

The only Chinese Schwinn in the collection, but sure rolls nice.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 28, 2020)

My friend came over with his champion cruiser for this evenings ride today.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 28, 2020)

always nice s@#t in that garage


----------



## Fusilierd55 (Nov 28, 2020)

Rode my '53 Rudge Whitworth around my neighborhood.  Had been doing some fiddling around with it.


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 28, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> always nice s@#t in that garage



Looks like a nice place to hang.


----------



## River_Trail (Nov 28, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> 43.9 miles, 1936 Clipper, original Veeder odometer clicking away.
> My estimates of beach mileage have been on the conservative side.
> View attachment 1308292
> 
> ...



Those Vans slip-ons are some serious pieces of cycling gear  (I wore some Vans zories on the River Trail today, myself hahaha!)


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 28, 2020)

Got the 59 Hornet   out for a 10 mile night ride tonight


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 29, 2020)

Frosty start, love the cold and my  62' fleet two speed !


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 29, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> I rode to the lake with the kiddo today. Prarie dogs and free flowers aplenty. Saw an 80 year old man there and talked bikes for a bit. He said that he had a Schwinn Phantom when he was a kid with the tank and springer front end. Also saw this wild lifted Lexus the other day and thought I'd share.
> 
> View attachment 1308485
> 
> ...




Love that Rollfast!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 29, 2020)

A chilly 41 here in North Texas , still a awesome day to Ride. Rode into Town to meet my Corazon for brunch


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 29, 2020)

About 15 miles today on the riverbed trail. My double bar Schwinn and my buddy’s ‘46 Dx


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2020)

30 miles at the beach, '40 Western Flyer.
Bumped into @Cory & Roger & Ron.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 29, 2020)

Out and about on the 35 Elgin roadster/tanker today late in the afternoon to clear the mind....nice to get out.  Lucky to be alive on this spinning living planet. I think about this all the time.  I choose to move forward not backward just like an old bike does.
Diego Sepulveda Adobe on the Mesa Verde in Costa Mesa below.  One of the earliest Spanish Missions in California restored by the city in 1968.






Talbert Regional Park






Moon Park.



Another day, another spin in deep space.


----------



## petritl (Nov 29, 2020)

The Monark was purchased this week and after a cleaning we went for quick ride around the neighborhood.


----------



## River_Trail (Nov 29, 2020)

Today’s ride of choice. Awwwww, she’s a Twinn!


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 29, 2020)

I want a yellow heavy duty


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 30, 2020)

Got the 39 mercury out and went cruzin


----------



## cbustapeck (Nov 30, 2020)

Yet more photos of my Schwinn Orange Krate. 

It was probably the last ride of the season. I found out that the new sprocket and pedals were not straight, but so it goes. They’re a ton of fun and it will give me something to work on this winter. 

I am really loving the look of the wing nuts on the front axle.


----------



## dogdart (Nov 30, 2020)

Last nice day for awhile in the 'Burgh , got a ride in on the Tall Tank


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 30, 2020)

Got in a ride before the rain started this morning.


----------



## cbustapeck (Nov 30, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> I rode to the lake with the kiddo today. Prarie dogs and free flowers aplenty. Saw an 80 year old man there and talked bikes for a bit. He said that he had a Schwinn Phantom when he was a kid with the tank and springer front end. Also saw this wild lifted Lexus the other day and thought I'd share.
> 
> View attachment 1308485
> 
> ...



What I cannot figure out is why, after going outside the rest of the bodywork, the bars go through the lower front bumper. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 30, 2020)

42 miles+ '40 Western Flyer, flyin' all morning, along the crest...











Look closely at that front chain-ring; it's not round, it's elliptical.
When is Vintage mtb gonna catch on???
Great day/ride/view.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 30, 2020)

You flatlanders could pedal all day, I'm jealous


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 30, 2020)

Short lunch ride today. 1954 Leader


----------



## ian (Nov 30, 2020)

Just Jeff said:


> Short lunch ride today. 1954 Leader
> 
> View attachment 1309768



'54 was good year


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 30, 2020)

81 cruiser today


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 30, 2020)

Finally got some free time after having grandpa duty for most of the day. Took out the 46 Rollfast on a breezy cool afternoon ride.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 30, 2020)

It was supposed to snow today but didn't. After the frost melted a bit the old Corvette took to the paths again.
Fun cruise, and I am getting used to the cold.


----------



## ian (Nov 30, 2020)

Took my fave out for an afternoon ride in the cool breeze.  I had to wait for it to warm up before I hit the pedals, but it did get to 45 or so with clear skies. Hopefully I can get out again tomorrow


----------



## Rattman13 (Nov 30, 2020)

Took my '35 Hawthorne out for a brief ride after her weekend long repaint and rebuild, which included many more original and or period correct parts.


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## ninolecoast (Dec 1, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1309632
> 42 miles+ '40 Western Flyer, flyin' all morning, along the crest...
> View attachment 1309633
> 
> ...



I think the elliptical thing was started or ended by Diamond Back. I had that on my MTB in the 80’s.
Missing seat for stand up riding or theft deterrent?


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 1, 2020)

ninolecoast said:


> I think the elliptical thing was started or ended by Diamond Back. I had that on my MTB in the 80’s.
> Missing seat for stand up riding or theft deterrent?




Shimano Biopace was prevalent in the 80's. On many bikes, at least 3 chainring bikes.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 1, 2020)

ninolecoast said:


> Missing seat for stand up riding or theft deterrent?



Some folks steal the seat off a bike, if left alone for any short period of time.
A friend's bike, who is at the beach every day.
Today, Velvet, 1935 Huffman, around the neighborhood for awhile.




There is a frame for sale here https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-huffman-dayton-26-frame-with-badge-seat-post.182314/
Just-in-case someone is looking/hoping....
Awesome Rider!


----------



## River_Trail (Dec 1, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Some folks steal the seat off a bike, if left alone for any short period of time.
> A friend's bike, who is at the beach every day.
> Today, Velvet, 1935 Huffman, around the neighborhood for awhile.
> View attachment 1310148
> ...



Dig that crazy chainguard and all the other killer details!!


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 1, 2020)

ninolecoast said:


> I think the elliptical thing was started or ended by Diamond Back. I had that on my MTB in the 80’s.
> Missing seat for stand up riding or theft deterrent?



That elliptical thing goes way back to the 1890s I believe.
Check out the many historical examples people brought to light whilst I was researching about one that a friend has on one of his bikes:









						Unusual elliptical chain ring | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

A friend recently found this, any ideas anyone? This first photo shows it in 'as found' condition.....   It's marked 'ELAN', in a typeface that screams French to me.....       The adaptor plate allows it to fit on these 'Williams' cranks.....     Thanks in advance for any help/info. Darren.




					thecabe.com
				




Nothing new in the world of cycling!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 1, 2020)

Afternoon/sunset ride around the neighborhood. Rode the new to me DX. Still need to tweak a few things, rides nice and very fast. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 1, 2020)

Took this guy out today in low 40 temps with winds blowing 15-20 making it feel way colder for this Florida old fart.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 1, 2020)

Rode the 47 klunker around town this afternoon


----------



## JLF (Dec 1, 2020)

Sunny & cold after lots of rain make for spongy trails this afternoon on my new favorite Monark Klunker build.


----------



## ian (Dec 1, 2020)

Went for a (maybe) last ride for a while.  It's gonna be cold for next couple weeks,  so I better get to it while I am able. Still a great day to ride.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 1, 2020)

Perfect conditions today for a long fast ride on the _*21st Century Hawthorne Flyer.*_ Incredible weather:  Dead calm, 66 degrees, 30% humidity., nobody around.  55 mi, 3.5hrs.  Out to the coast, south to the Wedge, across the harbor via the ferry, inland up the Newport Back Bay Estuary, then up San Diego Creek toward the Santa Ana mountains to my 30mile-in turnaround in Sand Canyon.  Que una dia!


----------



## JLF (Dec 2, 2020)

I know I rode this yesterday and I should ride The Collection on these ‘Summer in December’ days.  But a Klunker is just too much fun.  Will I ever return to a ‘fully equipped’ prewar bike?


----------



## ballooney (Dec 2, 2020)

My son and I hopped on a few Schwinns for some blue tarp tacos!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2020)

A great day to be out riding Classic bikes.
1934 AIRFLYTE chosen because it's awesome.
Down to the beach, to meet fellow riders, to ride.







@lounging showed up in HB and we rode down to the Wedge in Newport for the view.
Then rode back to HB to meet @cyclingday







Great CAT!








Well now, anybody have a spare, 1st year Huffman crank laying around, just for the day that it finally breaks?
I'm in need of one; but it has to be a good one, that hopefully wont break.
Close to home thankfully; only pushed it about a mile.
Rides here today: '34 AIRFLYTE= 43 miles, '38 Ranger= 30 miles, 2020 JTT Cruiser= 20 miles.
Super-fun times!


----------



## SKPC (Dec 2, 2020)

Marty is rubbing off on you Mark....  Crank breakers....Good thing is any spare will work until then. Let me guess:  You were at 3 and 9 o'clock and standing up or you went through a compression while standing or pedaling?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Marty is rubbing off on you Mark....  Crank breakers....Good thing is any spare will work until then. Let me guess:  You were at 3 and 9 o'clock and standing up or you went through a compression while standing or pedaling?



You're pretty good Pete; but you should know by now, I stay seated at all times.
Rolling down from the sidewalk on my Green Light, watching the car wanting to make his right turn, (because drivers CAN"T be trusted), it broke in the crosswalk.
I get off my bike and am trying to pick it up, so he steers around me and ran it over.
I'm happy it didn't happen 7 minutes earlier, while riding the River-trail.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 2, 2020)

If Marty hasn't already informed you, this is known as "JRA"...  Particularly used in new bike warranty departments.


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 2, 2020)

I haven't really shown this one off here yet but it's been my rider for most of November and now looks like into December! Thinking maybe a '42 model badged Shelby Traveller. It rides in a surprising sprightly fashion and does not feel heavy, probably because the fork with under-tension truss rods is very stiff. This bike and I have bonded it having carried me safely away from a vicious hot-in-pursuit canine interloper! I switch up bikes every month up until about this time when I need to assemble a new winter poop rider. I did just the minimum to get this back on the road and the NDD D is about to explode so I think it will put away soon. Too bad I have been starting to register thumbs up around town for the all over Smurf Blue hauspaint and purple vinyl cover on the Troxel!

It may very well look quite different in the spring!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 2, 2020)

Bringing out the heavy equipment.


----------



## mrg (Dec 2, 2020)

Up at USC again so did few miles thru East LA on the 78/9 Spitfire 24 before it goes in the for sale section. while waiting in the Eye Institute saw this federal prisoner with 2 guards so wonder who he might be?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2020)

Elgin Oriole Curvey Cruiser, by Murray;
22 miles in ugly, windy conditions, at the beach via the river trail.


----------



## Sven (Dec 3, 2020)

I took.my '64 Varisty "Copperhead " out to check my snowbird buddy's house. 



Hands free


Looks secure



Heading back home again




Great cool ride today.


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 3, 2020)

Short lunch ride today on the ShelBMX


----------



## SKPC (Dec 3, 2020)

Short neighborhood ride with Maya after a long work day on the house. Late 30's Shelby with hotrod wheels.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 3, 2020)

I got out today. I continue on with the 700c wheels. The wheel builder shop is closed due to covid.
The guys tries hard too, but some unexpecting bloke came in & later tested positive. Wheels won't come as soon... Bummer.








Also I got hit by a car today. I was on a downhill sidewalk going 5-10 mph. A car pulled out of a blind alley. My rear caliper brake did not have the grip to stop me. I did not hit the ground but my left leg got pinned between the car and my bike. Bent my seatpost, bent my rear wheel, but I rode the final mile back to my start. Whew, I got lucky.
I was on the sidewalk to stay clear of cars & traffic and I get nailed by a car lol. Ironic
Front and rear brakes will be used after todays lesson! A coaster brake would of worked better to skid steer.


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 3, 2020)

Maxacceleration said:


> I got out today. I continue on with the 700c wheels. The wheel builder shop is closed due to covid.
> The guys tries hard too, but some unexpecting bloke came in & later tested positive. Wheels won't come as soon... Bummer.
> 
> View attachment 1311471
> ...



Wow glad you are OK. Does seem ironic.


----------



## mrg (Dec 4, 2020)

Rolled up Coyote creek against a heavy wind to the smallest skate park I've ever see in Cypress and then sneaked back on Carbon creek ( locked gates ). I was thinking it's kinda sad I'm always riding something I'm selling because all my keepers are buried so the white 80 was in front of the pile today!


----------



## fattyre (Dec 4, 2020)

Chilly morning.  Time for the leg heater!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 4, 2020)

Maxacceleration said:


> I got out today. I continue on with the 700c wheels. The wheel builder shop is closed due to covid.
> The guys tries hard too, but some unexpecting bloke came in & later tested positive. Wheels won't come as soon... Bummer.
> 
> View attachment 1311471
> ...



Good to hear you are okay @Maxacceleration  Be careful out there everyone. Last night's uneventful neighborhood ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Dec 4, 2020)

fattyre said:


> Chilly morning.  Time for the leg heater!View attachment 1311644
> 
> View attachment 1311646



Haha.16 here.....


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2020)

Great ride today, started in the high 40's and finished up at 72 degrees.
1940 Western Flyer HD.
Way, way better than pics can portray...









That's a LOT O' wires...





Amber has her Christmas Elf sweater, already off, and around her waist, it's warming up...





Down to the end of the Balboa peninsula for the view...





My favorite treat at home: Mint IT'S-IT ice cream sandwich.
44 miles of Super-Great, awesome, charged up Flyin' on the West, solo.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 4, 2020)

Rode this one...briefly. OUCH!


----------



## ian (Dec 4, 2020)

ballooney said:


> Rode this one...briefly. OUCH!
> View attachment 1311882
> 
> View attachment 1311883



Ouch is right!!


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 4, 2020)

This one.


----------



## mrg (Dec 4, 2020)

ballooney said:


> Rode this one...briefly. OUCH!
> View attachment 1311882
> View attachment 1311883






2 days, 2 cranks, must be the weather!, at least no blood!


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 4, 2020)

Just read this :   "Whether used to make bolts, bikes or buses, steel becomes brittle and more likely to fracture at frigid temperatures unless mixed into expensive alloys.".      And.     "Everybody is familiar with the sinking of the Titanic, but do they know why it sunk? I’m not just talking about it hitting an iceberg. It’s because the composition of the steel for the hull wasn’t equipped for the cold temperatures. Primarily, the steel became brittle when it was exposed to the cold water, and the colder it got the more brittle it became. When it finally hit the iceberg, the steel fractured much easier than it would have at warmer temperatures.".     Seems to me to be another reason why a modern bike or junker is best for winter riding.   Not that it is super cold in California lately. : -)


----------



## JLF (Dec 4, 2020)

Great information!  Exactly how cold is cold?  If the temperature is the same or lower than the year of your bike, don’t ride.  Example, my 1936 Shelby.  36 degrees.  Just kidding.  But seriously, in the 40’s?


----------



## bloo (Dec 4, 2020)

It is true that some things break easier when cold, but I can tell you why that Huffman crank failed without even zooming in, and it wasn't the cold.

Look at the fracture, how it is dark halfway across. That was cracked. It started as some tiny chip or flaw probably ages ago, and then spread, slowly, until the crank was weak enough the rest gave way. The dark area is how far the crack had gone before the crank let go.

If you get your eyeball right up to that dark part, you will see a series of curves or waves, much like the rings of a tree, where the crack stopped each time it spread. The clean part will look markedly different because it broke all at once.

That Huffman crank might have been bad half a century ago.

I can't tell about the Schwinn, but some close-ups might tell the story.


----------



## mike j (Dec 4, 2020)

Went for a nice ride out back before the rain.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 4, 2020)

Cool and pleasant evening ride around the hood on my 55 Spitfire checking out Christmas lights.


----------



## mrg (Dec 4, 2020)

Well the 80 cruiser was still in the car from yesterday so did a couple of miles down the Santa Ana river.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 5, 2020)

Great day here in North Texas, a little chilly. Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy


----------



## fattyre (Dec 5, 2020)

Gettin hip!  My 87 Schwinn LeTour fixed gear has been my choice ride lately   


...and yeah, I really really need a new phone.   This camera is shot!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 5, 2020)

Awesome Saturday to ride.
I couldn't get enough. I would be riding one direction in HB, and see some awesome bikes, turn-around and ride with them for awhile, then see some different awesome bikes, and ride with them for awhile.
More than 60 miles today, spinning 1" pitch 26/10 gear, on 1935 Velvet deLuxe, Huffman, AKA "Sick Beach Cruiser"


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 5, 2020)

Gorgeous cool sunny day to ride! Took out my 73 Kool Lemon Speedster on a comfy 13 mile ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 5, 2020)

The spitfire bmx cruiser today.


----------



## MP12965 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 5, 2020)

Goin for the Cheese Whiz!


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 6, 2020)

Chilly North Texas morning. 

Pierce Motor Bike 


I work way too much.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 6, 2020)

Got off to a little late start , had a early rain shower. So my girl and I rode 10 miles in to town for brunch. Every one Enjoy and play it Safe


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Got off to a little late start , had a early rain shower. So my girl and I rode 10 miles in to town for brunch. Every one Enjoy and play it Safe
> 
> View attachment 1312943
> 
> ...



Nice bikes!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 6, 2020)

Rode this old thing.....


----------



## friendofthedevil (Dec 6, 2020)

This happened yesterday

Vintage bike at the vintage races...





















sweet looking Ariel


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 6, 2020)

1936 Electric, that I Love, solo along the beach, back-and-forth, checkin' connections....


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 6, 2020)

Wanted to go out earlier on a long ride like yesterday’s but.........other stuff came along so went out in the late afternoon on my Spitfire.








My grandson decided to go around the block with me a couple of times so off we went. Got that bike on Friday for free ninety nine as set out for trash pickup. Now if I can only find a nice pre war ballooner the same way.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 6, 2020)

Evening neighborhood ride. Sleet, rain and snow yesterday and last night. Still an awesome time. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 6, 2020)

Out on the blue klunker in my neighborhood on a fine Sunday afternoon


----------



## ian (Dec 6, 2020)

5 mile spin through downtown and the college. Not a lot of action today, even the tourists are inside where it's warm. This would have been a good day for heated handlebars. 35 for the high, but at least the sun is shining.


----------



## JLF (Dec 6, 2020)

Shake down run on yesterday’s free 1972 Schwinn Hollywood.


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 6, 2020)

Cruised around the hood with the kiddo.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 6, 2020)

Went for a family ride to a burger joint before lockdown takes effect...


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 6, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Cruised around the hood with the kiddo.
> 
> View attachment 1313745



Nice'67 drop top!


----------



## mrg (Dec 6, 2020)

Rode the 80 cruiser to and around my daughter old school that I also worked at.


----------



## Rattman13 (Dec 6, 2020)

Took a nice cruise on Calico.


----------



## Sven (Dec 7, 2020)

A cool morning ride..



...on my "stationwagon" Suburban



After a bit the temp rose to 35° and a few flurries.







Good wake up morning ride. Be Safe


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 7, 2020)

Out for a slow roll on my '41 Schwinn DX custom rat with some good ol' rock n roll blasting in my head to clear the mind yesterday and saw this '35(?) Mercury. 




The reason I'm guessing a 1935: that's what the tag on the key someone left in the ignition over the weekend says......


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 7, 2020)

I had to work today;
but The Santa Ana River-trail is the most "Direct" route; 1940 Western Flyer, to Orange and back home.








I ride the "Dirt" side for a mile, enter/exit under the freeway construction.
Construction/Maintenance Vehicles only.


----------



## ian (Dec 7, 2020)

No riding for me today.  34 with freezing fog...........


----------



## fattyre (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## JLF (Dec 7, 2020)

After a lot of miles in the few weeks since my Monark transformation into a Klunker, it’s starting to make some worrying stress sounds.  Time to add more ‘old school’ BMX parts.  Anodized of course.


----------



## Rattman13 (Dec 7, 2020)

Not an oldie, but a goodie. 2000s GT BMX clone Nirve frame wrapped in mostly modern parts, with just a sprinkling of the '80s ('85 Yamaha bars, and Sugino CR-MO crank and spider).


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 7, 2020)

Took this out for a short spin between rains.


----------



## bloo (Dec 7, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> The reason I'm guessing a 1935: that's what the tag on the key someone left in the ignition over the weekend says......




The Mercury brand had not fired up yet in 1935. The shape of the body plus those double chrome stripes on the side make it a 1942 or 1946-48. A shot from the front would sort that out.

I like your DX.


----------



## ian (Dec 7, 2020)

bloo said:


> The Mercury brand had not fired up yet in 1935. The shape of the body plus those double chrome stripes on the side make it a 1942 or 1946-48. A shot from the front would sort that out.
> 
> I like your DX.



I thought '46 or so myself.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks for the knowledge guys! Will try to get you a pic from the front. Super nice car! Can't believe the dealer left the key in the ignition.........


----------



## Sven (Dec 8, 2020)

Another cool morning .



A sunrise ( about time) on the Pax



Tall shadows




I knew there was a house here 


Yep, a few monthes ago



back roads



Great ride! Be safe


----------



## ian (Dec 8, 2020)

My cold morning ride today. It was 29 at 5:30, but at least the fog moved away. I might have to go back out again later when it's warmer.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 8, 2020)

Early ride on the fat tire 36 Thorne winter bike with mountain setup.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 8, 2020)

Multi gear SKPC... Ideal! ...I love it.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 8, 2020)

nice ride on my 36 Goodyear today


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 8, 2020)

Long ride on my Hornet. Beautiful blue skies with temps in the 40s.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 8, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1315094
> 
> View attachment 1315095
> 
> ...




Looks like a "Rat" to me......!!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 8, 2020)

Western Flyer to-and-from Essential electrical work at CalTrans in Orange.
Head-winds to work, tail-winds home.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 8, 2020)

What the heck is this @tripple3 , some kind of California rice paddy? Weird!


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 9, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> What the heck is this @tripple3 , some kind of California rice paddy? Weird!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1315363



Its a flood control channel thar runs from the mountains to the ocean.the santa ana river.looks like they have been working on it,dragging the bottom.no rice paddys,just water,fish,trash and homeless camps.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 9, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> What the heck is this @tripple3 , some kind of California rice paddy? Weird!






birdzgarage said:


> looks like they have been working on it,dragging the bottom.no rice paddys,just water,fish,trash and homeless camps.



It is weird.
They do it regularly, and they control the flow from a storage lake, nearby.
It will be completely dry one day and flowing the next.
There is also some crawdads in there for the birds.



The birds don't mind.....


----------



## Sven (Dec 9, 2020)

Walk the line



For this GP9..its end if the line



Downtown Laplata







Great ride around Laplata. Be safe


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 9, 2020)

Got the circulation going peddling 62 lbs of steel on this mid cold afternoon ride.


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 9, 2020)

No time for the bikes lately. Busy at work riding these bikes...




Rough job, but somebody’s gotta do it


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 9, 2020)

Beautiful Day!
Decided to ride the 39 DX down to my pond and back!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 9, 2020)

'69 got the correct seat , sort ride this morning


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 9, 2020)

Nice to get back to the mountains after almost two months.injury and weather kept me off the #specializedcambercarboncomp29er for a while.good to be back at it.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 9, 2020)

Right on @birdzgarage. I, like you, like all bikes.
Many of these old bikes are super cool. But so is a Horst link Mtn bike. Or a Lefty fork bike. Or a skip tooth klunker. Or a Paramount.
All good in my book. Two klunkers coming up in my future, although not much old on them.
Cheers


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2020)

Well the special order White 80 cruiser was still in my car so rode it again today, cruised around a fairly empty Space center ( another shutdown ), not the usual Christmas crowd and got to ride the skate park that's usually to crowed for me!


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 10, 2020)

Had time for a quick ride after work yesterday. 
Pierce Racer


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 10, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> Had time for a quick ride after work yesterday.
> Pierce Racer
> 
> View attachment 1316298man. I like that, and the light is very niceI need one of those for my upcoming (it’s all in my head now) path racer build.
> actually, I like almost all the bikes in this thread. Maybe I’m too easy to please, but seeing these in use just makes me happy.


----------



## JLF (Dec 10, 2020)

Wind chill forced me back at the half way point today.  Shake down ride on last weekends free ‘72 girls Schwinn Hollywood + last summers found in a field Murray Missile frame mash up.  Not sure I’m  a middle weight fan?


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 10, 2020)

Short lunch ride to on the ‘39 DX


----------



## dogdart (Dec 10, 2020)

After a pretty fantastic over the bars , high speed crash last summer,  I finally got



the frame straightened and put the 41 Monark back together. Went for a nice ride in the 'Burgh with it's brother from another mother.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 10, 2020)

My girl and I took a early ride it was a awesome 44 this morning.


----------



## mrg (Dec 10, 2020)

A cool day for few miles down the old tracks on a 59 Wasp.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 11, 2020)

Marty @cyclingday please tell us about the palm below.







A lovely ride to the beach, and through my old paper-route in South Huntington Beach.
1940 Western Flyer, Light For All carrier bag, riding for fun.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 11, 2020)

Comfy 11 mile ride on the 73 Speedster. I’ve been hogging up the single speed bikes and haven’t ridden Blondie in a while.
The SA 3 speed is a nice feature. Got up to 25 mph on a very slight downhill run according to the Schwinn speedo.


----------



## Sven (Dec 11, 2020)

Another day on my '63 rat American bobber. It was the easiest to retrieve. 






This fancy restaurant (above)use to be a rough (outlaw type )biker bar. Back then drinks were on the house when the train came by . Usually  Thursday around 2:20 pm.The train still goes by, but no more drinks.



The  depot / station decorated


As well as this caboose. Great ride. Be Safe


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 11, 2020)

Afternoon ride on The Winnipesaukee River Trail. Took out my DX. Trestle view park is decorated for Christmas. Awesome time on a beautiful day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 11, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1317117
> Marty @cyclingday please tell us about the palm below.
> View attachment 1317118
> 
> ...




Nothing like riding through your old paper route to bring back some great cycling and childhood memories.  Ride on!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 11, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Afternoon ride on The Winnipesaukee River Trail. Took out my DX. Trestle view park is decorated for Christmas. Awesome time on a beautiful day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1317229
> View attachment 1317230
> ...




Does that first pic make your bike a "Big Wheel"?


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 11, 2020)

Just a short lunchtime ride today. ‘39 DX


----------



## ozzie (Dec 11, 2020)

Just Jeff said:


> Just a short lunchtime ride today. ‘39 DX
> 
> View attachment 1317539



awesome color combo.


----------



## mrg (Dec 12, 2020)

Rode the wasp around the old county poor farm, then in the 50's it was where the treated all the polio patients at the Rancho los Amigos national rehabilitation center. If the hadn't let all the 20's era barracks fall apart it could be a covid center. lots of neat photo ops but usually not more than 20 minutes before I'm surrounded by 4 LA Co. Sheriff deputy asking why I was trespassing but I've been going there sense I was a kid so I know how to get in without passing any No Trespassing signs, I tell them I'm just taking pictures of my bike with all the old stuff and they just escort me out, I think there going to build a Shreiff training center there!, It's a huge place and they have developed about a 1/3 of it. ck out the tumbleweeds.


----------



## Sven (Dec 12, 2020)

I took the '55 Corvette out on this foggy morning on the TNT.





The fog burned off...posing with a Big gun






Great morning ride. Be Safe.


----------



## AndyA (Dec 12, 2020)

Went for a ride around the neighborhood with my grandson. A little foggy in north Jersey this morning, but no complaints considering that it's mid-December. Ridin' a black Schwinn Cruiser ('89 or 90'?).


----------



## ian (Dec 12, 2020)

I got out on the '61 Skyrider for a cold shakedown ride this morning, out looking for some stonework to share. It's a great day for a ride around downtown and a couple alleys in search of treasure. No found objects yet, but there's still tomorrow.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 12, 2020)

12/12/2020 1940 Western Flyer for 44 miles, along the crest of Western edge of the North American continent.







We were laughing, that bike weighs more than all 3 of the other bikes pic'd combined.



Joe and i have rode out here before, he said he joined the CABE......
We sang Jingle Bells a few times for the beach go-ers of the day...



"Jingle bells, jingle bells, jingle all the way,
Oh what fun, it is to ride, a two wheel bike all day~ay!"







Plenty of bikes and riders out enjoying the day.
And volleyball players too.







The new Power Plant, seen from Magnolia, on-the-way home.


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 12, 2020)

Still shipping from VT via the Shelby Traveller Smurf Edition


----------



## Tour De Luxe (Dec 12, 2020)

Out on my 1984 Le Tour Luxe today. Did about 13 miles at average 17.2 mph. Just put a new chain on it today, so needed to test it out. The original chain lasted 36 years. I also just replaced the OEM pedals this week with Look clipless in preparation for training for the Attack on Mt Mitchell this spring.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 12, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Still shipping from VT via the Shelby Traveller Smurf Edition
> 
> View attachment 1318343
> 
> ...




If I saw you on that Smurf mobile with all of those packages I would swear you were "Rocket Man"..........!!


----------



## SKPC (Dec 12, 2020)

Rode the Red Shelby Flyer in the am.






And the Monark Tanker late in the p,m.


----------



## cyclingjoe (Dec 12, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> 12/12/2020 1940 Western Flyer for 44 miles, along the crest of Western edge of the North American continent.
> View attachment 1317945
> 
> View attachment 1317946
> ...



Always good riding with you @tripple3 !


----------



## John G04 (Dec 13, 2020)

Went on a 15ish mile ride on the D and L trail yesterday in Jim Thorpe. Was super foggy the whole day and snowed a couple days early so the trail was messy. Good temperature at 50 though considering its been freezing the last few weeks. Took the 39 elgin klunker and the 38 colson and they will need a cleaning today, splattered with mud all over!  Had buckets full of new railroad spikes next to the railroad,  and on the side of the entrance to the trail theres an old railroad tunnel that goes through the mountain.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 13, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> 12/12/2020 1940 Western Flyer for 44 miles, along the crest of Western edge of the North American continent.




Mark, what "crest" are we talkin about here?


----------



## MarkKBike (Dec 13, 2020)

It was a nice day today in Chicago land. I took this bike out for sentimental reasons. I'm sure you have all heard this story before.

My father purchased this bike for me while I was still in grade school. When he first gave it to me I could not yet reach the pedals, but he told me I would grow into it. About a year after it was first given to me, I then proceeded to ride the crap out of it. Once I was done with that stage, this bike then sat idle in a barn for about 20 years.

Shortly before joining this site I took it home and gave it a armature re-furbish. Now 35 years later after first receiving it as a gift its still getting ride time, and today rides just as nice as the day it was first gifted to me. (Not that I would really know, My dad rode it himself until I could finally reach the pedals).

















I'm glad he had the foresight, and assumed I would soon catch up to him in height. If he got me a mini-framed schwinn I would have not been able to still enjoy it today.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 13, 2020)

Beautiful day here in oside Cali! Beach is packed 73 degree! Took the Columbia out to see how it rides and is quite solid riding, light rattle's but couldn't hear it over the hugh waves from the kingtides! First ride on a non schwinn in a very long time, was a fun jaunt! The eye is always watching....










And still only 1, still have lots of daylight left to ride a pre-war schwinn......


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 13, 2020)

Rode the WOW Trail today. Was quite foggy with a few icy patches here and there. A bit on the cool side mid 30's by the lake. Still an excellent time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 13, 2020)

74 schwinn speedster for today's ride


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 13, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1319004
> 
> View attachment 1319005
> 
> ...




The bike is sweet, but I'll take the Type 181 please!


----------



## comet (Dec 13, 2020)

Just got this recently. I have more lugged ten speeds than anything else, but after riding two of my old single speed bikes and a recent fixie I kind of like the simplicity. I have a ten or twelve mile ride from home around town with small enough hills to make it a challenge. I can get my legs burning and heart pumping three times on that ride. Here is the new one and the old ones.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Mark, what "crest" are we talkin about here?



I picked the wrong word, so i'm going with waves' crest.
2nd Sunday, Circle City Christmas ride, 1935 Huffman chosen to display the decor.
Up to Orange and home for the "exercise".












Yes, i tied a pillow to the front of Velvet.
Peace on Earth.
It's a Good Christmas Wish!


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 13, 2020)

Yesterday was drizzling all day, cloudy and gloomy. Took the 46 Rollfast out today for a 10 mile spin. Comfortable sunny 80 temps.


----------



## John G04 (Dec 13, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1319004
> 
> View attachment 1319005
> 
> ...




Nice datsun! 240z or early 280? Love those


----------



## River_Trail (Dec 13, 2020)

Orange Circle cruise with new and old friends


----------



## SKPC (Dec 13, 2020)

Got a good solid ride in today aboard the _*Ward Hawthorne Flyer*_ for 51.  Clean air and great temps here in the Cali flats. Out to the coast, south to the end of the peninsula, across the harbor channel on the ferry then up Back Bay and San Diego Creek to my turnaround near Sand Canyon. The Hawthorne and "Hermes" the fellow on the badge, carried me well as usual.


----------



## Sven (Dec 13, 2020)

A little night cruise on the Flightliner 



Checked out some of the neighbors decorations. 








And look I have my own decoration


Anyway great ride. Be safe.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 13, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Nice datsun! 240z or early 280? Love those



Thanks.its a 73 240 with a scarab 350 chevy/turbo 350 auto conversion.and a gear vendors overdrive.


----------



## River_Trail (Dec 13, 2020)

...and then an evening cruise, checking out the Christmastime decor throughout the neighborhood


----------



## mike j (Dec 13, 2020)

Went for a nice late afternoon ride out back today. Stones in the first photo were placed by British POW's during the Revolution. Second photo, by the glaciers.


----------



## MP12965 (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## JLF (Dec 14, 2020)

My 1950’s Monark Klunker started getting out of hand with BMX upgrades.  
Decided to dial it back to a basic early Marin County spec.  Ha!  
Only problem is today’s ride seemed to be all uphill!  Thankfully it has 10/22 gearing.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 14, 2020)

A little cruise around the neighborhood with Maya to see what's goin on.   Rode the mid-unknown year 30's Shelby Flyer.


----------



## gkeep (Dec 14, 2020)

Took a spin on the Schiwnn to check out the King Tide after almost an inch of rain here yesterday. Lots of storm debris in the water and lots of waterfowl, Pintails, Shovelers, Scaups, Buffelheads and all the little shorebirds enjoying the sun.








On the way home I swung by Bedford Falls to check on Clarence, Mt Potter, George, Bert, Ernie and the rest of the gang. Lasso that moon George!


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 15, 2020)

Took this guy out on a 10 mile spin to get the circulation going with cool  60s temps.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 15, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> Took this guy out on a 10 mile spin to get the circulation going with cool  60s temps.
> 
> View attachment 1320175




I wish we had "Cool 60's temps" up north!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2020)

Christmas star in the East, with a bright tree lifted by a large crane;
riding '40 WF HD to Orange for work, and home.















Pretty handy to have these around for "construction workers/riders".


----------



## SKPC (Dec 15, 2020)

Mid-30's Shelby Flyer in the neighborhood with the dog again.









One more spin as we continue our cruise-control orbit around the Big Light.


----------



## ozzie (Dec 15, 2020)

This is such a great thread. The USA is such a beautiful country. I visit Los Angeles once a year for work and backpacked from LA to New Orleans in 92 for 2 months. Then flew to Kentucky and NYC. The only time I rode a bike was through Central Park. Next time I'm in LA I'll have to rent a bike and ride along the coast. Thanks for all the great posts and stay safe.


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 15, 2020)

Another day done in New England


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 15, 2020)

Rolled it out of the shop, but l couldn’t fine the pedals. This is a 1941 New World Schwinn that lost her brakes to Bill and Hilary Clinton’s Schwinns, the bicycles were a gift from Simoni Farms, Fresno, California. I have the Miller stand on my 1938 Schwinn. It is now fitted with S6’s and side pull brakes,



















 Thorington #8 pedals.(When I find them)


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 16, 2020)

PennyPrince said:


> *cleaned up my 20" phantom ballon bike.*
> 
> View attachment 1304568
> 
> ...



Love me some shiny Schwinn Phantom! Nice bicycle!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 16, 2020)

bloo said:


> The Mercury brand had not fired up yet in 1935. The shape of the body plus those double chrome stripes on the side make it a 1942 or 1946-48. A shot from the front would sort that out.
> 
> I like your DX.






ian said:


> I thought '46 or so myself.





Sorry for the delay guys! Here's a pic of the front of that Mercury. Hope you can see through the snow to narrow down the year!


----------



## bloo (Dec 16, 2020)

Nice car! Thanks for posting.

Those are harder to tell apart than I expected. It isn't a 42 with that grille, but could be 1946-48. I am guessing 1946. I wonder if the parking lights under the headlights might actually be signal lights someone added? There might be another set above the grille covered in snow.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 16, 2020)

Short neighborhood ride before the "Major snow storm" next day and a half. A "warm" 21 degrees this afternoon, was single digits this morning. The neighborhood will look a bit different tomorrow lol. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 16, 2020)

21!!


----------



## ian (Dec 16, 2020)

Rode the new bike to the LBS for parts. I'm sure diggin' the 48 tooth chainring.....at least on the flat! It's a great day for a ride,  48 and overcast. Not a lot of action in town today because of the Covid lockdown, I  guess.


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 16, 2020)

Today, i was able to take a short, cold and wet ride on my red panther.


----------



## ian (Dec 16, 2020)

1817cent said:


> Today, i was able to take a short, cold and wet ride on my red panther.
> 
> View attachment 1321202



The rain hasn't got here yet.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 16, 2020)

Yes, I work as a state certified journeyman electrician.
It's great when you can take the time, to make it really Nice.
Super-Great when you get to ride your bike to-and-from the job!




Very grateful; super-blessed!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 16, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> 21!!




Currently 17 degrees here now, 7:26pm, and surrounded by blue on radar!


----------



## SKPC (Dec 16, 2020)

Out to the coast to cruise the water on the _*Shelby Flyer*_ *Roadster*.  Clean air, windless and 65deg. You could go soft real quick living down here in la la land.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 16, 2020)

Went for a long loop ride through Fremont-Newark-Union City...1948 Schwinn New World.

Heading out...Alameda Creek trail.





Out to Coyote Hills regional park...The waters to the West and South of Coyote Hills are part of the S.F. Bay Nat'l Wildlife Refuge operated by the Fish and Game.




Bay View trail-on the edge of inner S.F. Bay...




Then I rode East back to the local hills (Dry Creek park)...Bay in background.




Christmas decorations!




Heading home...




Great day for a ride...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 17, 2020)

A little chilly this morning , but the wind was down so still awesome ride before work


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2020)

SKPC said:


> You could go soft real quick living down here in la la land.



I grew up here in la la land.
Who you callin' soft?:eek:
42 miles for the fun of it.
Singing Christmas carols, honkin' Yoder Hollywood Goose horn, and wishing everyone Merry Christmas!
1935 Huffman, Velvet DeLuxe, Beach Cruiser.
















I know you're fast Pete; quit teasing me.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 17, 2020)

Anyone and everyone who rides down here Mark, not referring to you buddy!  Lack of change of seasons, flat. perfect temperatures, you know, the easy button for everyone. Those who ride in cold temps or crappy conditions don't have that luxury, and I think there are a few on the Cabe.


----------



## ian (Dec 17, 2020)

Went out in the cool, cloudy 'hood today, taking in the Xmas decorations,  and cruising the empty campus. We made it all the way up to 42 today. Not bad for December in Walla Walla. Another shake out ride on the '61 Skyrider.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Anyone and everyone who rides down here Mark, not referring to you buddy!  Lack of change of seasons, flat. perfect temperatures, you know, the easy button for everyone. Those who ride in cold temps or crappy conditions don't have that luxury, and I think there are a few on the Cabe.



Yes; you're correct, easy and super-fun!
@fattyre is a hero, @Hammerhead and a bunch more that ride in BAD weather/riding conditions.
All are welcome to come ride here in Great weather, LMK if in the area.
2nd ride today, 1937 AERO KING around and to the Bank.



 Schwinn double bar roadster.
Really nimble and fast bike, easy gear 1/2" pitch, fun Vans tires bounce along; great rider.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 17, 2020)

Ten mile ride on my 80 Coppertone Suburban in cool and pleasant 60 temp. Forgot to mention it has the Positron shifter and Shimano FFS. Really unique how shifting can be done while coasting.


----------



## mrg (Dec 17, 2020)

Well after 3 days of getting of a early morning texts from FedEx saying delivery today & someone got to sigh for it but by each afternoon tracking turned to who the F%*k knows!! ( I missed tankless tue and CWC wed ) but my new toy finally came this afternoon ( thanks @Krakatoa ) and got it together for a cool evening ride down the tracks. It's a weird one 42 CWC built Western Flyer with a Hawthorne All American style frame. This need it's own thread.


----------



## Tour De Luxe (Dec 18, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> Ten mile ride on my 80 Coppertone Suburban in cool and pleasant 60 temp.
> View attachment 1322030
> 
> View attachment 1322031
> ...


----------



## Tour De Luxe (Dec 18, 2020)

Love the old school generator for the tail light. I remember having one of those on my bike back in the 60’s. Thought I was hot stuff!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 18, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Yes; you're correct, easy and super-fun!
> @fattyre is a hero, @Hammerhead and a bunch more that ride in BAD weather/riding conditions.
> All are welcome to come ride here in Great weather, LMK if in the area.
> 2nd ride today, 1937 AERO KING around and to the Bank.
> ...



I don't mind the cold or rain. It's the snow as it makes the trails hard to ride lol. So need to stick to the less traveled roads and watch for cars and trucks. 38 plus inches of snow here yesterday so this was my ride. Stay safe and have fun  everyone. 
Hammerhead 










Theses were taken about the halfway point of the storm.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 18, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> Ten mile ride on my 80 Coppertone Suburban in cool and pleasant 60 temp.
> View attachment 1322030
> 
> View attachment 1322031
> ...





Hammerhead said:


> I don't mind the cold or rain. It's the snow as it makes the trails hard to ride lol. So need to stick to the less traveled roads and watch for cars and trucks. 38 plus inches of snow here yesterday so this was my ride. Stay safe and have fun  everyone.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1322134
> View attachment 1322135
> ...





Tour De Luxe said:


> Love the old school generator for the tail light. I remember having one of those on my bike back in the 60’s. Thought I was hot stuff!




Yes I think it looks pretty cool. The front light is German and the back one is French and both work great.


----------



## ian (Dec 18, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> I don't mind the cold or rain. It's the snow as it makes the trails hard to ride lol. So need to stick to the less traveled roads and watch for cars and trucks. 38 plus inches of snow here yesterday so this was my ride. Stay safe and have fun  everyone.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1322134
> View attachment 1322135
> ...



The snowblower has 2 wheels, right?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2020)

Green light to go straight, to ride by the High Voltage sub-station 12/18/2020
1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary Westfield/Pope Manufacturing; 40 miles.
Hand-built craftsmanship, by the Greatest Generation.
Light For All


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 18, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> I don't mind the cold or rain. It's the snow as it makes the trails hard to ride lol. So need to stick to the less traveled roads and watch for cars and trucks. 38 plus inches of snow here yesterday so this was my ride. Stay safe and have fun  everyone.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1322134
> View attachment 1322135
> ...




We only received 35" of snow, so my ride was a little different also.




Looking out the dining room slider





Out the garage door








So, I rode my "General Purpose Vehicle"





Stuck for the second time.........





Stuck for the third time.....





And more.....











Fun, fun, fun.......How much fun can one person have in a day.......Wow!!

P.S.  I was too whipped to post this yesterday!............Ride on!!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 18, 2020)

I did a quick clean-up on this tandem I picked up recently, and took it out for its maiden voyage before the rain came back.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 18, 2020)

@Mountain Trail Andy @Hammerhead *Wow!*  I know how you feel, so much work to just get out and more hand shoveling to finish. If it keeps coming, you fall behind and have to work on it at night.  I on the other hand, hit the easy button late in the day and rode out to the coast in the California flats on the fendered Shelby. Beautiful Dec. weather.


----------



## ian (Dec 18, 2020)

SKPC said:


> @Mountain Trail Andy @Hammerhead *Wow!*  I know how you feel, so much work to just get out and more hand shoveling to finish. If it keeps coming, you fall behind and have to work on it at night.  I on the other hand, hit the easy button late in the day and rode out to the coast in the California flats on the fendered Shelby. Beautiful Dec. weather.
> View attachment 1322477
> View attachment 1322478
> View attachment 1322479
> View attachment 1322480



Nice way to end the week!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 18, 2020)

So........now we have today, with actual bicycle riding.

First, ride the blue "General Purpose Vehicle" to push the snow banks back another 6 to 20 feet.

Next, ride my cool $20.00 full suspension Mongoose "bomb" complements of our fellow Caber Kirk Thomas!!  Thank you Kirk!  It's a bomb that I couldn't resist lol....and decent in the snow!





Next, my 2018 Fatty.........so much fun in the snow!  I know, I know, it's not a classic, but it will be someday!












Big white patch at the top is part of an off-road park











Finally a little more room to navigate and practice the art of snow riding.


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 18, 2020)

oldfart36 said:


> Beautiful Day!
> Decided to ride the 39 DX down to my pond and back!
> 
> View attachment 1316032



Love that DX great patina thanks for sharing


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 18, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Afternoon ride on The Winnipesaukee River Trail. Took out my DX. Trestle view park is decorated for Christmas. Awesome time on a beautiful day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1317229
> View attachment 1317230
> ...



As always awesome photos hammerhead , happy holidays !!!!!!


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 18, 2020)

1941 Schwinn New World first time on S6 replacement rims. Just a short ride around the neighborhood. I’ve had this frame hanging around for 40 years. The 3 speed was as smooth as I had hoped.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 19, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> Ten mile ride on my 80 Coppertone Suburban in cool and pleasant 60 temp. Forgot to mention it has the Positron shifter and Shimano FFS. Really unique how shifting can be done while coasting.
> View attachment 1322030
> 
> View attachment 1322031
> ...



Embar are you sure that is not Serria Brown aka rootbeer? maybe just the lighting


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 19, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Embar are you sure that is not Serria Brown aka rootbeer? maybe just the lighting




It’s actually called Chestnut in the 80 catalog but I sometimes call it Coppertone cause the paint has an unusual copper /brown tone color


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 19, 2020)

Got it ,love it


----------



## ian (Dec 19, 2020)

Nice morning for a ride. It's 52 and overcast, kinda normal for the PNW. This should be the last day for blue rims and 1.50 tires. The UPS site says "out for delivery " for my new 2.125 tires. Thanks @Gordon for sending them to me, along with the other parts. 
'61 Skyrider.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 19, 2020)

12/19/2020 early start on Elgin Curvey Cruiser...







down to the end of Balboa peninsula, pic, then ride to Sunset beach...



drop down for a pic at HB Cliffs...



Back to the river trail where i bump into @River_Trail Randy
Great day four-two Ride.


----------



## Tour De Luxe (Dec 19, 2020)

Ok, so it’s not a classic, and likely never will be, but I went out on my 1994 Nishiki Ambush mountain bike today to Colonel Beatty Park in Charlotte.  The interesting thing about this bike is that it was built in the USA (with foreign and domestic components) according to the sticker on the frame. It was an early full-suspension mountain bike, Cro-moly main tubes,







 about 38#. It cost about $450 in ‘94, so not a Walmart bike. It has decent components, Acera X derailleurs and Altus brakes.  I just put a new cassette and chain on it and it’s working pretty well.


----------



## ian (Dec 19, 2020)

Yippee!! Got the new rims and tires mounted up just now and went to check out the 'hood again. I'm sure diggin that 48 tooth chainring.  I feel like I'm flying down the road,  until a skateboard guy passes me. Dang kids anyway....
The new saddle and pedals are pretty good too. Just need some grips to make it all complete.


----------



## Rattman13 (Dec 19, 2020)

Took both of my "Corona Cruisers" out for rides today, after making minor adjustments. Red is a 1940 CWC built Hawthorne Double Bar Roadster, and blue is a 1935 DP Harris made Hawthorne Flyer. Both were acquired and built this year.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## River_Trail (Dec 19, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> 12/19/2020 early start on Elgin Curvey Cruiser...
> View attachment 1322973
> 
> View attachment 1322975
> ...



Agreed!! Definitely a glorious day for a bike ride to the beach (and a swim) ...and an especially awesome chance meetup and shared snacks on the beach with one of the best guys on two wheels ➡️ @tripple3


----------



## tryder (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Dec 19, 2020)

Trying out my new camera ( 2nd new phone in two day) Over at the space center and just realized in 1942 when this Western Flyer was made this was Vultee aircraft factory then North American Rockwell, NASA before Boeing sold it off, Now there’s two shopping centers, parks office buildings and a hospital holiday on the property. Hated you see the back up of ambulances at one of our full hospitals, it’s serious around here!


----------



## MP12965 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## MP12965 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## MP12965 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 20, 2020)

12/20/2020 1936 Electric, 20 miles along the edge of North America.


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 20, 2020)

About 15ish miles today. 1954 Leader for me and my friend on his 1946 DX


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 20, 2020)

Was able to get out for a neighborhood ride this afternoon. We definitely got a lot of snow, that I think should stick around for Christmas. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 20, 2020)

81 mongoose today in the sun!


----------



## Miq (Dec 20, 2020)

Rode from Philthy’s out to Papago park and back. Beautiful day in the winter sun.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 20, 2020)

A few hours today on the Elgin.  Great weather and solid ride.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 20, 2020)

Crusty Collegiate for today's OBC Bluz Cruz. Happy Holidays!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 20, 2020)

Miq said:


> Rode from Philthy’s out to Papago park and back. Beautiful day in the winter sun.
> View attachment 1324098View attachment 1324104View attachment 1324105View attachment 1324107




That was the private party hole back in the late 60's! Love Papago Park. Looks like it's been taken over by a bunch of out of state immigrants.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 20, 2020)

A quick relaxing ride late this afternoon


----------



## ballooney (Dec 20, 2020)

Nice clear day for a ride to the local coffee hole with the family.


----------



## River_Trail (Dec 20, 2020)

Cruised around in HB on this old weathered bike until the rear inner tube finally gave up the ghost somewhere near PCH & Beach blvd. Super lovely day to be outside though, so I’m not complaining!!


----------



## hatz4katz (Dec 21, 2020)

"California Living (Dreamin') on Such a Winter's Day"  1955 Schwinn Tiger.  Huntington Beach, CA, 72 degrees, surf 3 ft. with a nice rh break.....


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 21, 2020)

A long cruise on the Spitfire around the hood on a beautiful first day of winter!


----------



## ian (Dec 21, 2020)

I got out for the first day of Winter on the '61 Skyrider.  Good thing I put the rattrap rack on it today because I needed someplace to put my coat. It's 64 and sunny with a nice Chinook wind from the South. Who woulda thunk it would be that warm in SE Washington?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Great day to ride to work and home.
14 miles each way, takes a lil' over an hour.
'40 WF HD equipped; power and light distribution.


----------



## mrg (Dec 21, 2020)

Man, don’t be haters! In the 80’s today so a little sweat riding around  town!


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 22, 2020)

Cold ride tonight. 27 degrees. Brrrr. Feeling privileged and free. Happy holidays folks!


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 22, 2020)

A long ride on a beautiful morning. Saw an opportunity to share at least a pic of a Swap Meet for all of you that are missing them!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2020)

12/22/2020 is a bunch of 2s on Tuesday.
Same bike, same ride to/fro work, fresh pics.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 22, 2020)

Cruised through the park by my house, lots of trail riders out today


----------



## Miq (Dec 22, 2020)

Apache Wash pre-Xmas ride w Philthy and Eric. Long shadows today.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 23, 2020)

Out late for a run to the coast and back..


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Out late for a run to the coast and back..



out early for a coastal fly-by...


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2020)

1935 Huffman, Velvet DeLuxe.
A friendly new acquaintance said, "I love the horn and how rusty it is."
I love the ride.


----------



## ian (Dec 23, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1325590
> 
> View attachment 1325591
> 
> ...



Smooth as Velvet!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 23, 2020)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. A great time on my '64 Jaguar. Stay safe and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Dec 23, 2020)

Had a nice, brisk afternoon ride today.I might have gone 4 miles or so, but decided that I shoulda worn a coat and gloves. At least the sun was out! '60 something mostly Flightliner. Smooth and quiet through the alleys and sideroads, but it could be crunchy by Friday.  Snow's a comin' !!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 23, 2020)

My steady "Winter Rider"....mile, after mile, after mile...


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2020)

1954 Wasp, by Schwinn








out to the water tower in Sunset Beach, and riding back catch up with @cyclingday @schwinnja and Ron
It's a Green Schwinn Day Now!!!











The chain got hung up on the cog, and stretched and cracked and stranded me;
in a very beautiful spot.







Sweetie picked us up at Goldenwest/PCH
Good thing there's other bikes to ride.


----------



## bloo (Dec 23, 2020)

First ride on the 41 Schwinn today after getting it all greased up and reassembled. It's been over 30 years since I last rode it.





.


----------



## mrg (Dec 23, 2020)

Cool day for a ride around town and a little tribute to our fallen Police & Fire!


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 23, 2020)

Snow Patrol


----------



## the tinker (Dec 23, 2020)

I envy you folks in sunny, warm places. Got pretty warm today, mid fifties, but very windy. The news said it was gusting to 55 and it felt like it. Too windy to ride for ol' tinker. Going down into the 20's tonight. Thought about riding today and wanted to, but couldn't. Took pictures of the bikes hanging in the shed instead.  Merry Christmas my friends!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2020)

Pulled the Tall Iver out for Ride to Work Wednesday duty.

















At lunch I noticed my co-worker Tony checking it out. Boy was he excited when I told him to climb on and take it for a spin


----------



## COB (Dec 24, 2020)

And the addiction begins for Tony...


----------



## COB (Dec 24, 2020)

Early morning in Beautiful Downtown Edinburgh, Indiana.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas eve!
I picked this 1936 Electric for the morning light ride...











Trippy looking sky today; ended up raining off-and-on.
Perfect for riding and singing Christmas carols, ...parum pum pum pum, rum pum pum pum, rum pum pum pum.
There's a rhythm rolling along....


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 24, 2020)

Rode around downtown on my DX upper 30's and cloudy, but no rain or snow. Merry Christmas everyone, stay safe and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## JLF (Dec 24, 2020)

Frigid & sunny ride today on Christmas Eve.  This is my new ‘shed find’ 1996 Specialized Rockhopper.  A few mods from my parts stash as I have to hot rod everything.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 25, 2020)

Finally!
I was given permission to start riding again from my Doctors on Wednesday. 
I had to wait till this morning though, for only 5 minutes, and indoors only at the moment is all I'm allowed.
We're getting there though.
So I put the '49 Ciclos Minaco on the turbo trainer for my first ride since early August.
So happy......




Keep riding, 
Be good, I know where you live, lol!


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Finally!
> I was given permission to start riding again from my Doctors on Wednesday.
> I had to wait till this morning though, for only 5 minutes, and indoors only at the moment is all I'm allowed.
> We're getting there though.
> ...



It's gonna be a great year. Ride on!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas!
Early morning light ride, '40 W. Flyer for 40 miles;












lots of reasons for celebration and thanksgiving.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## mrg (Dec 25, 2020)

A great time to be out on my Cruiser/Spitfire, Enjoy the day!


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 25, 2020)

Got out the red schwinn for a socially distant Christmas ride


----------



## Rattman13 (Dec 25, 2020)

Out for a nice California Christmas ride on my '40 Hawthorne near the Santa Cruz Boardwalk and wharf.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 25, 2020)

Mrs birdzgarage has been cooking so much good food and Christmas cookies, I had to go for 2 rides today to burn some off.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 25, 2020)

I too was able to slip out for a pedal after a smidge too much good food. All is well though! Sending out best wishes to everyone!
_     Ward Hawthorne Flyer._


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 25, 2020)

Got out on the FATBIKE today on the mountain  bike trails in Hueston woods state park  , near Miami  university in Oxford  , ohio were I grew up  , it was 14 degrees but I warmed up quick climbing the hills  , great way to pedal off Christmas dinner,  merry Christmas fellow cabers !!!!!


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 25, 2020)

Way to busy with work this year,  so when you get a chance to ride, you ride.

Happy Christmas Caber's













Pierce Racer


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 25, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1326423
> 
> View attachment 1326424
> 
> ...



I love the patina on this old Columbia thanks for sharing , happy holidays


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 26, 2020)

Started early, 1937 Syracuse, SA river trail,







Christmas present tied on to the drop-stand clip, 



here is where it dropped loose, rolled up and skidded me to stop; picture spot for Peace,







up the coast to the water tower in Sunset Beach,







plenty of folks out enjoying the day,



fellow bike enthusiasts taking it all in,



lovely day to ride, 52 miles for Syracuse is a wonderful day.
Tacos and mulitas with Sweetie at Tio Flaccos on the way home, makes it tough to beat.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 26, 2020)

Sunset ride around the neighborhood. Took out my '41? DX, hard to believe there was almost 4 feet of snow 9 days ago. Stay safe, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 










12/17/2020 44" of snow




Winter has just begun


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 26, 2020)

Another afternoon loop ride out to the S.F. Bay NWR...

First stop...Lakeshore Park Lake.




NWR Lookout...




Shoreline...




Future Coyote Hills park campground...




Always stop here on this route...




Heading back home to Fremont...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## SKPC (Dec 26, 2020)

Long ride inland towards the Santa Ana Mountains via San Diego Creek and Sand Canyon then back home through UCI and Newport back bay.  Very fine riding conditions today. Snyder made Hawthorne: clipped in.


----------



## MP12965 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## River_Trail (Dec 26, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Started early, 1937 Syracuse, SA river trail,
> View attachment 1326714
> 
> View attachment 1326715
> ...



Wow, that’s one sweet mission. Stoked for you, @tripple3 !!


----------



## mrg (Dec 26, 2020)

Great day for a test ride on a recently purchased project, 41 Henderson.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 26, 2020)

Beautiful day here in Denver CO on the 38 DeLuxe.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 27, 2020)

Rode in to town with my girlfriend,


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 27, 2020)

I went for a ride with the wife today. 
she rode her Huffy and I was on my Lotus.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 27, 2020)

Afternoon ride with the fam; pedaling the "new to me" 1999 Klein Mantra!  Post ride huevos rancheros.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 27, 2020)

Rode around Franklin Falls Dam on my DX. A beautiful sunny day and an awesome ride. Stay safe, have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 27, 2020)

The white bike today out in the neighborhood


----------



## ozzie (Dec 27, 2020)

Beautiful summer’s day in Melbourne a couple of days ago.
1. Melbourne High School.
2. Yarra River
3. Wesley House. Check out the exterior copper plumbing!
4. St Just, built in 1860. My grandfather lived in it until 1983
5. Old Melbourne Jail 
6. Working mens college, 1890 now part of RMIT college
7. Bluestone laneway


----------



## ian (Dec 27, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Afternoon ride with the fam; pedaling the new to me 1999 Klein Mantra!  Post ride huevos rancheros.
> 
> View attachment 1327453
> 
> ...



I wish the food pic was scratch and sniff!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 27, 2020)

True, 100 year-old antique, Great Western moto-bike, all around and around and around.
Veteran's Stadium Cycle Swap, Long Beach, CA
pics here https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/t...wap-picture-thread.88305/page-28#post-1242729


----------



## SKPC (Dec 27, 2020)

Rain forecast but the weather turned nice so I got out for a couple hours on the Shelby.


----------



## Rattman13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Took my '39 Elgin Rat out for several short rides with various bar and stem set-up before settling on these. Then out for a nice long cruise, I definitely need to hook up the 3 speed. Almost everything on this bike came from my parts stash, except the solid stainless lay-back seat post which I made.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 29, 2020)

Still riding indoors on the 'Minaco'......


----------



## Sven (Dec 29, 2020)

The first half of the holidays are over, New Years will be here and 2020 will be over. 2021 might be even worse, who knows???????
 Finally  , I got out to ride this morning. 
 I took the JC Higgins out and about in Leonardtown and the Three Notch.







Great brisk Ride! Hope you all are Safe!


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 29, 2020)

ozzie said:


> Beautiful summer’s day in Melbourne a couple of days ago.
> 1. Melbourne High School.
> 2. Yarra River
> 3. Wesley House. Check out the exterior copper plumbing!
> ...



Great post! Was in Australia many years ago and had the trip of a lifetime. Nice looking Typhoon, too.


----------



## ian (Dec 29, 2020)

Finally got out for a brisk morning ride after about a week of below freezing days and nights.  It's all the way up to 34 out there now  but no more black ice on the roads or sidewalks. 
61 Skyrider.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 29, 2020)

Tuesday 12/29/2020, Santa Ana river is full from rain all day yesterday, snow in the local mountains...











somebody opens the doors and leaves them open...
maybe drying out the wires in the sunshine...



someone hollered, "Nice Klunker" flying by the HB cliffs...







Great ride.
It's not often we get to see the snow-capped mountains, from the beach; beautiful day!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 29, 2020)

'64 Jaguar on the WOW Trail. A sunny, cold and windy ride with temps in the low 20's. Still an excellent time. No one was out so had the Trail to my self. Stay safe have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 29, 2020)

Went in to the office today to take care of some on-site work...Brought my bike so I could ride around work while no one was there...
Still got stopped by Security for riding the wrong direction on a road/and no helmet...she let me go!...

Hangar One...




Static Display lot...





80 x 120 foot Wind Tunnel...largest in the world.




Main Entrance to facility...





Google leased some of our land a while back...here is years of building so far...




Then I rode to the other side of the airfield for a different angle of the facility...Hangar One on left, Hangars 2 & 3 on right.




About 60 turkeys roam the site freely...




Great day for a ride at work!


----------



## ian (Dec 29, 2020)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Went in to the office today to take care of some on-site work...Brought my bike so I could ride around work while no one was there...
> Still got stopped by Security for riding the wrong direction on a road/and no helmet...she let me go!...
> 
> Hangar One...
> ...



Looks nice and flat! All around good pics, and I'll bet it's pretty warm too.


----------



## Rattman13 (Dec 29, 2020)

Out for a nice afternoon ride on my '39 Elgin Rat. Comfy seat, and the 3 speed is working fine.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 29, 2020)

Out to the coast and along the water T-3 style late today.  Exceptionally clean air and few out. Beautiful california weather!            
Rode the curvy Monark tanker.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 29, 2020)

ian said:


> Finally got out for a brisk morning ride after about a week of below freezing days and nights.  It's all the way up to 34 out there now  but no more black ice on the roads or sidewalks.
> 61 Skyrider.
> 
> View attachment 1328570
> ...




Love the "patina"...


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 29, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> '64 Jaguar on the WOW Trail. A sunny, cold and windy ride with temps in the low 20's. Still an excellent time. No one was out so had the Trail to my self. Stay safe have fun and enjoy the ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1328669
> View attachment 1328672
> View attachment 1328673




The black Jeep in the last pic looks like a "Saltine"...lol


----------



## ian (Dec 29, 2020)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Love the "patina"...



Thanks.  A nice coat of BLO.


----------



## COB (Dec 29, 2020)

Pulled out this old J.C. Higgins for a short spin.


----------



## ian (Dec 29, 2020)

COB said:


> Pulled out this old J.C. Higgins for a short spin.View attachment 1328896



I'm diggin' the Higgins!


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 29, 2020)

No freezing temps today here in Central FL. Just a beautiful sunny day with a high of 75 and cool breezes. Did a few miles on my 73 Kool Lemon Continental.


----------



## mrg (Dec 29, 2020)

A cool day after the storm to go up river, already dry!, lovin the ride of the 41 Henderson Klunker!


----------



## Sven (Dec 30, 2020)

I dont recall seeing a full moon so bright.. What do you do? Go for a ride with the Werewolf. Riding my '79 Schwinn Suburban...




It was so bright it casted shsdows



The ride was chilly until sunrise....it got down right cold. About 50° cooler than @Ernbar and the pirates are riding around in. But , its all good.




After the sun came up the temps did go above freezing 




Stopped off here to get a couple of 99s for later.


Great morning ride. I will admit the pre sunrise temps was a little challenging..but got it done. Ride Safe, Be Safe


----------



## ian (Dec 30, 2020)

Well, I almost made it to Oregon on a back road through the wheat fields and vineyards. It's a warmer day, up to 44 with a light occasional shower. It's still a great day for a ride. '60s mostly Flightliner.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 30, 2020)

Short relaxing sunset ride around the neighborhood. Stay safe have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 30, 2020)

Out here on the left coast, this morning, both full-moon set and sunrise happened simultaneously...







down to the tip of Balboa, back to HB, where @lounging met me and rode to Sunset...



back to Balboa for some food and french-fries...







back to Bolsa Chica for the fun of it...



Back to the river-trail to say, "Bye, thanks for the ride".
62 miles Western Flyer HD., 40 miles Mead Ranger.
Quite a wonderful day!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 30, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Short relaxing sunset ride around the neighborhood. Stay safe have fun and enjoy the ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1329331
> View attachment 1329332
> View attachment 1329333




Nice "North Eastern" winter sunset sky...!!


----------



## SKPC (Dec 30, 2020)

Late spin out to the coast on the Shelby Flyer.  Another day another spent dollar.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 31, 2020)

For my last ride of the year I put the 1911 National Model 132 on the turbo trainer for my little indoor ride.
I've temporarily flipped the bars upright for a little short-term comfort.
What a bike!
Happy New Year one and all,  a better one is surely on its way!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2020)

Morning light ride, 12/31/2020
waning Full-moon sets as the sun rises for full-shine...











20+ miles Curvey Cruiser along the edge of this continent...




artist's rendering of a wonderful place to be...
better every day.


----------



## Richontheroad (Dec 31, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> For my last ride of the year I put the 1911 National Model 132 on the turbo trainer for my little indoor ride.
> I've temporarily flipped the bars upright for a little short-term comfort.
> What a bike!
> Happy New Year one and all, a better one is surely on its way!
> ...




If it’s comfort you’re after a saddle change would have been an option too. [emoji6]

Great bike though! No matter which way you put the bars. [emoji1360]


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 31, 2020)

Richontheroad said:


> If it’s comfort you’re after a saddle change would have been an option too. [emoji6]
> 
> Great bike though! No matter which way you put the bars. [emoji1360]



You're not wrong!
That old Lycett 'Swallow' is nearing the end of its days.
Now if anyone just had a suitable old Sager, Garford, or similar to  spare.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 31, 2020)

Took the 60’ hornet around my town...I’ve been meaning to show off my little village... it’s a small alabama town .... but it’s home! 






This old theater now has plays and musicians ...pre covid it had shows regular like!















Mr Spann was the first person killed in the “war on terror “! CIA ....his dad has a big real estate business!


This is song and dance school .... for kids and young adults! 


This is part of a collection of cars and trucks owned by the dude who owns the pepsi bottling co. You can see the sign across the road! He has a Large pepsi stuff collection!  More pics of my fair town coming!  70 degrees outside! Christmas in bama!


----------



## ian (Dec 31, 2020)

Another back road,  another bike. '61Skyrider on the way to the Blue Mtns.
It's a great day for a ride, 48 and light rain. PNW weather for sure! It's the perfect way to start my 67th rotation around the sun.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy Birthday @ian !!


----------



## ian (Dec 31, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Happy Birthday @ian !!



Thanks.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 31, 2020)

Northern Rail Trail today,still snow on the trail. So didn't go too far about 4 miles. There was about four to six inches of snow in the shaded parts. Still an excellent ride on my DX. Stay safe have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Dec 31, 2020)

This is it for 2020...Good Riddance. 



A roar to , and along the shore



Almost 55° today.  The weather here changes so drastically.  One day in the 20s, highs of 42. The next day low of 48 high of 55.....



Great day for a ride. Wishing you all a very safe New Year's . 
Oh yes...


----------



## ian (Dec 31, 2020)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1330020
> This is it for 2020...Good Riddance.
> View attachment 1330025
> A roar to , and along the shore
> ...



Thanks @Sven . Next year has got to be better.


----------



## JLF (Dec 31, 2020)

Last ride of 2020.  I kept it mostly ‘off piste’ on my new (Winter) daily, one owner, shed find 1996 Rockhopper with a few modern upgrades and 4 fewer pounds.  Climbing is a newly discovered joy.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 31, 2020)

JLF said:


> Last ride of 2020.  I kept it mostly ‘off piste’ on my new (Winter) daily, one owner, shed find 1996 Rockhopper with a few modern upgrades and 4 fewer pounds.  Climbing is a newly discovered joy.
> 
> View attachment 1330079




My kind of rider...Nice bike..!!


----------



## ian (Dec 31, 2020)

Okay, I got back out for one more last ride for 2020. I found an old car in front of a wine tasting room here in Walla Walla.One of many....
 I'm on my mostly '60s Flightliner. 
I also took out my '48 Columbia, but neglected to get pictures. Next year.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 31, 2020)

Rode to the LBS for last ride of the year.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 31, 2020)

Mid-30's Shelby to end it.  All I can say is what a year.  And down the road we go into the next sun orbit,  time waiting for no one.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2020)

Sweetie and i rode the tandem to Woody's in Sunset Beach.
30 miles on that is really quite an accomplishment.












Great time!
Happy Birthday @ian


----------



## ian (Dec 31, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Sweetie and i rode the tandem to Woody's in Sunset Beach.
> 30 miles on that is really quite an accomplishment.
> View attachment 1330159
> 
> ...



Thanks@tripple3. Looks like a fine day in HB.


----------



## Rattman13 (Dec 31, 2020)

Got out for a brief last ride of 2020 on my current oldest bike, my 1935 Hawthorne Flyer.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 31, 2020)

Forgot to post earlier today. Beautiful sunny day with 78 temp and pleasant breezes. My last ride for the year on this lightweight aluminum 700c road bike. It’s very fast and lightweight but one can feel every little bump on the pavement.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jan 1, 2021)

Krakatoa said:


> Snow Patrol
> 
> View attachment 1325752




Speaking of "Snow Patrol" in Vermont, and in case you missed this on Vermont CL, I will post the picture I found in a CL post of one of my favorite cats setting things straight about biking in Vermont in the winter. 




Cheers!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year!
Happy Friday!











David said i should try out that Eastman.
28 X 1.5 wheels, single-speed freewheel with "rod" brakes, sprung drop stand, original except tires, pedals, and saddle.
It's really FAST!



...talked bikes with new CABEr @kayco too while there.
diggin' the double-bar, badge, saddle... bikes are so cool!


----------



## ian (Jan 1, 2021)

Got out for a New Years day ride through downtown and the College.  It was nice and quiet out, kinda cloudy but not too cool. I'm sure liking the 48 tooth chainring on the '61 Skyrider. I've been getting some kind comments about the patina and overall look of this ride.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 1, 2021)

Went out earlier today on my 48 year old Speedster for a comfy 18 mile ride, breeze and sunny near 80 F.


----------



## ian (Jan 1, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> Went out earlier today on my 48 year old Speedster for a comfy 18 mile ride, breeze and sunny near 80 F.
> View attachment 1330769
> 
> View attachment 1330770



You don't need a traffic vest with that bright paint job!


----------



## ballooney (Jan 1, 2021)

It’s a new year and my teenage son will still ride old bikes with me...it helps when the ride comes with a burger!  Ha ha!


----------



## SKPC (Jan 1, 2021)

Started off the New Year with the late-20's/early30's Ward Hawthorne Flyer converted to 26" wheels.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 1, 2021)

Sort of a shorter ride on the 38 rollfast with the 2013 cranky kiddo. We turned the bikes around and went home when she refused to wear a mask. The kid's growing up and changing as we all do through life, but I think the lack of social interaction is frustrating for her. I'm sure we'll have much better rides throughout 2021.... but we are off to kind of a rough start. Snapped a pic of the bike when we got home.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 1, 2021)

I went on a great bike ride today, honest. went to my favorite place in the world, Niles, California. I bet I took 50 pictures, towards the end of the day what I thought was the "28" wheelie bike kids" riding into town was the "grown up BMX'ers club". must have been 200 of them. all kinna crazy BMX inspired single speed bikes. youngsters too, but a few original issue BMX people looked like they snuck in. (50 year olds) it was crazy. I did not know this bike phenomenon existed.... not a cantilever frame anywhere to be found. if there were gears there I did not see them.

I don't have photos because my PHONE sucked up my batteries to the point where I can't load pics to my computer....you will just have to believe me.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 1, 2021)

Here's to hoping this year is not as busy as 2020 was for me.

Didn't ride the last couple of days because of a large amount of rain.
Also, it was darn chilly. A scene from yesterday.



This photo is from 30 miles west of where I live, very early this morning.



Anyway,  in keeping with my night riding theme, here's to a year of great rides for everyone.








Pierce Motor Bike, ca. 1918

Still cold out.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 1, 2021)

I like to get in a New Year ride on my oldest bike as soon as I can. Since my new year starts on the 19th, I love to ride my 1919 Arch Frame Mead Ranger whenever I am able in January to commemorate another year in the rear view mirror.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2021)

Somebody built a fire to be warm...












Black Schwinn Day in HB.
Bumped into CABEr @MP12965 stopping for a pic.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 2, 2021)

here are my pics from yesterdays ride. perfect day, usually I don't ride in sweatshirt weather, but I needed to try out my new fenders.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 2, 2021)

I like to get the NILES sign on the hill in my shots here. there was a guy there taking photos of his girlfriends butt for at least 1/2 hour blocking my shot.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 2, 2021)

View From Bellows Falls


----------



## MP12965 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 2, 2021)

Met up with @Dizzle Problems and his friend Jason for an 80s cruiser run on the ventura coast today.good times were had for sure.


----------



## mrg (Jan 2, 2021)

Well was just turning into a grocery store in paramount when along comes 100-200 BMX riders, " Goonies "  and seen a lot of faces I know because not many masks , so got enthused for a evening ride, sad seeing all the empty restaurants downtown but loving my newly built 41 Henderson and the pics with new phones low-lite camera!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 2, 2021)

Doin a lil Whiz’n


----------



## nightrider (Jan 2, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Rode in to town with my girlfriend,
> 
> View attachment 1327266



That's a nice Shelby your girlfriend is riding!


----------



## nightrider (Jan 2, 2021)

mrg said:


> Well was just turning into a grocery store in paramount when along comes 100-200 BMX riders, " Goonies "  and seen a lot of faces I know because not many masks , so got enthused for a evening ride, sad seeing all the empty restaurants downtown but loving my newly built 41 Henderson and the pics with new phones low-lite camera!View attachment 1331658
> View attachment 1331659
> 
> View attachment 1331660
> ...



That's a sweet ride you have! Not too shiny, perfect! Just how I like to roll!


----------



## eddie bravo (Jan 2, 2021)

Saturday cruise around town


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 3, 2021)

Rode into Town with girlfriend for brunch . Forever grateful


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 3, 2021)

Today's indoor ride on the Razesa lo pro pista pursuit......












Crazy stuff!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 3, 2021)

Morning light ride 34 miles on '34 AIRFLYTE
Giant surf, waning moon still up, clouds looking amazing, too many things to list; forever grateful as-well @Kickstand3


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 3, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Morning light ride 34 miles on '34 AIRFLYTE
> Giant surf, waning moon still up, clouds looking amazing, too many things to list; forever grateful as-well @Kickstand3
> View attachment 1332011
> 
> ...



It would be interesting to know how many miles you and @SKPC clock up in a year between you.
I reckon you must circumnavigate the globe every year; incredible!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 3, 2021)

mrg said:


> Well was just turning into a grocery store in paramount when along comes 100-200 BMX riders, " Goonies "  and seen a lot of faces I know because not many masks , so got enthused for a evening ride, sad seeing all the empty restaurants downtown but loving my newly built 41 Henderson and the pics with new phones low-lite camera



I love the irony of the peloton photo


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 3, 2021)

Took a long ride around the greater hood this morning on the Spitfire. Happened upon a beautifully restored 1960 Rambler wagon. Reminded me of the one we had when I was a kid, but ours never looked this nice. So after taking a pic of the Rambler, I decided that it would be a vehicle themed post for the ride today. Happy New year, all.


----------



## nightrider (Jan 3, 2021)

Took my daughter for a first ride on her new bike. The blue 24" CWC Roadmaster that I picked up from Kirk. I ride my 46?, and her friend ride her old bike, a 20" 48 Colombia Viking.


----------



## ian (Jan 3, 2021)

Took a nice long ride up Mill Creek toward Bennington Reservoir. What a beautiful day!! Lotsa people and dogs and bikes and birds. Almost 10 miles round trip. 
I turned around at Rooks park, but the trail continues for quite a ways yet. 
Riding my new favorite, '61 Skyrider.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 3, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> It would be interesting to know how many miles you and @SKPC clock up in a year between you.
> I reckon you must circumnavigate the globe every year; incredible!



it would take some time to add it up.
Pete does all the climbing, i just play along the shore, 15 miles Wedge to water-tower,
over and over and over....
every day i show up, it's So Good; even Better than yesterday!
I consider it a Gift; gonna' ride it.




I truly love riding these old bikes back-and-forth here at the beach; it's almost magical....


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 3, 2021)

34 Colson to the lake with the kiddo


----------



## Miq (Jan 3, 2021)

Nice 2 ride day.  Family ride in the hood








Afternoon ride on the Scottsdale Greenbelt with Eric.  





80 year old New World


----------



## mrg (Jan 3, 2021)

Took the 41 Henderson down the Rio Hondo to the LA river merge, thought I might run to @Just Jeff down in the flats!


----------



## ian (Jan 4, 2021)

Miq said:


> Nice 2 ride day.  Family ride in the hood
> View attachment 1332515View attachment 1332516View attachment 1332517
> 
> Afternoon ride on the Scottsdale Greenbelt with Eric.
> ...



I've walked that greenbelt path many a time! My sister lives nearby, and (BC) I would fly down in Feb and spend a few days getting my Vitamin D recharged.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 4, 2021)

Just picked up this 1951 lady Shelby Flyer from a fellow CABE member in hopes of motivating my wife to ride with me. Got her almost together slapped some old pedals I had sitting around while the Shelby’s are soaking in Evaporust and the grips in Simple Green. Went around the block a couple of times to test things out. Still need to raise that seat a couple of inches.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 4, 2021)

Rode '40 WF to and from work in Orange.
Leave before 5 AM to make it on-time, look forward all day, to the ride home.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 4, 2021)

Maiden voyage for my Hiawatha today. Need to rebuild the hubs and finish the tank and this project is ready to hit the riverbed trail!


----------



## mrg (Jan 4, 2021)

Quick trip up the Rio San Grabriel before dark. This 41 Henderson DX is my favorite rider so far this year , It's also the only bike I've ridden in 2021!


----------



## Sven (Jan 5, 2021)

I took a ride on the TNT to Tractor Supply this morning to get some dog and bird food.






it seems the trail parallel to Rt 5 is a lot safer. A few of the serious accidents with in the past few days.









Anyway..Great ride today


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2021)

Burned out lights, now appear OVD Center; is funny to me, pedaling by on my way to work...








After pedaling home, the car needs work done, so it got dropped off, and i rode AERO KING down the hill home.








2 Ride Tuesday, great day!


----------



## JLF (Jan 5, 2021)

Built up my Rollfast barn find this weekend and went for a ride today.  Yes, the forks are bent. I’ll get around to that.  (Was found with a Shelby that had a 1934 dated Morrow rear hub, so I assume this is the same year?)  Had destroyed rain gutter fenders and I think that suggests a 28” to 26” transition bike?

Would love to find a tank, rear rack, chain guard!

It’s fun to ride with the big Duro tires.


----------



## mrg (Jan 6, 2021)

Always good stuff riding around Orange, 41 DX


----------



## ozzie (Jan 6, 2021)

mrg said:


> Always good stuff riding around Orange, 41 DXView attachment 1333794
> View attachment 1333795
> 
> View attachment 1333796
> ...



I usually visit Anaheim this time of the year for the music show.  This will be the first year i haven’t made it in more than 20 years. I’ll miss cruising around.


----------



## mrg (Jan 6, 2021)

"Wow" is all I can say ( I don't want to get deleted! ) amid all the craziness going on across our Great country! LkHmUp!, all we can do is ride!, Other news, was up at USC rode by the LA Co. coroners and didn't take a pic of all the refrigerated trucks full of covid victims, OMG, then rode the Frosty 80 around a empty Cal State LA, after everything I got a $60 ticket for parking in a empty parking lot with a covered ticket machine, Oh well, just git on your bike and ride


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2021)

01/06/2021 Same bike, same to-and-fro river-trail ride, same CalTrans job.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 6, 2021)

Short ride before going home from work today. Double Bar Roadster today with its “new” wheels and sprocket


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 7, 2021)

Cruising through the 'hood on the 37 Dayton.


----------



## ozzie (Jan 7, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Cruising through the 'hood on the 37 Dayton.
> 
> View attachment 1334598
> 
> ...



man, is that a sweet bike


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 7, 2021)

ozzie said:


> man, is that a sweet bike



Thanks. I'm really liking it. I gotta get it braking better though. I got cut off like 5 times today..


----------



## ian (Jan 7, 2021)

Keeping it between the lines around the 'hood today on another fine ride in the PNW.
55 and overcast....I just need a beach to go with it. On the mostly Flightliner, made of mid '60s heavy iron. I finally saw 2 other fat tire bikes today. There's hope.......


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 7, 2021)

Super heavy fog this morning.



Tools of the trade.







4 days riding to work; took tomorrow off; 
work, still riding.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 7, 2021)

Just a quick ride on the Strand through Hermosa and Manhattan. Kinda cloudy, but not many folks on the path so just enjoyed the cruise on the Spitfire.


----------



## Shellygasser (Jan 7, 2021)

Went on a10 mile ride around perris lake on my 1961 debbie


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 7, 2021)

I took a little shakedown cruise on the 41 Cadillac, and then had lunch with a Seagull.






She was a very polite guest.


----------



## mrg (Jan 7, 2021)

Hay @cyclingday how do you know the seagull was a She?, well rode the 80 frosty around the space center and saw the last of Christmas in a truck and last pic of the space shuttle ( covered ) behind a fire truck.


----------



## ian (Jan 8, 2021)

Shellygasser said:


> Went on a10 mile ride around perris lake on my 1961 debbieView attachment 1334686



I used to ride around Lake Perris back in the early 80s. I lived in Lakeview and went almost every day!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 8, 2021)

Upgraded grips and pedals on 1936 Clipper, blue Friday.
I met @cyclingday today, down at the beach, riding the '41 Cadillac.
He told me about birds, and the difference between males and females, 











35 miles added to original odometer.




We rode to Sunset Beach, had lunch on the patio at Woody's, had a wonderful ride, as-per-usual.


----------



## JLF (Jan 8, 2021)

With my classics tucked away for Winter I am totally enjoying the ‘96 Specialized.  Any ground is now accessible and a new path to enjoy.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 8, 2021)

34 Colson to the park with the kiddo. I think next time she will be less stubborn and wear gloves.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 8, 2021)

...up the hill to pick up the car: AERO KING
Best back-drop, not the car i drove home.


----------



## ballooney (Jan 8, 2021)

Rode the Christmas Special today for a shakedown ride,,,


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 8, 2021)

That van screams surf cool!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 8, 2021)

mrg said:


> Hay @cyclingday how do you know the seagull was a She?,



Hay is for Horses.
Unlike Humans, in Ornithology, the males are the attractive ones.
The male Herring Gull, tends to be bright white with distinct markings, while the females tend to be mottled and dusty looking.
Riding the 41 Cadillac with Tripple3 today.
The long shadows of high noon in January.


----------



## mrg (Jan 8, 2021)

Perfect day to meet up with @hm. for a few mile ride up the Rio Gabriel on the 80 frosty and his 82 cruiser 5!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 8, 2021)

mrg said:


> Perfect day to meet up with @hm. for a few mile ride up the Rio Gabriel on the 80 frostyView attachment 1335251
> View attachment 1335252
> 
> View attachment 1335253



Two great looking bikes!


----------



## hm. (Jan 8, 2021)

Havent been out in a while so I dusted off my 82 Cruiser 5 to meet up with @mrg and the frosty 80 in Downey at high noon.
Picked up a couple of his 2.0 tires for a new project and hit the river bed bike path once again.






After that I stopped by the Whittier Greenway bike path for a bit more before heading home.



Couple Schwinns spotted on the bike path so you know I had to stop to check out this 52 straightbar and freshly built custom.












And back to the truck at Mills Ave right before sundown. A perfect day for sure. 1982 Black and Gold Schwinn Cruiser 5 rolling on Schwinn Studded Balloon tires.


----------



## ricobike (Jan 8, 2021)

Oh, the irony .


----------



## ozzie (Jan 9, 2021)

hm. said:


> Havent been out in a while so I dusted off my 82 Cruiser 5 to meet up with @mrg and the frosty 80 in Downey at high noon.
> Picked up a couple of his 2.0 tires for a new project and hit the river bed bike path once again.
> View attachment 1335265
> View attachment 1335266
> ...



I had one very similar to yours, original tires too. think it was 1 or 2 years older. it had the bmx type forks. i never appreciated what i had till a few years after i sold it.


----------



## kayco (Jan 9, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy New Year!
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 1330615
> 
> ...



Good stuff


----------



## JLF (Jan 9, 2021)

Rode the prewar Rollfast to a machine shop for some work.  They specialize in vintage helicopter restoration, so removing a stuck seatpost and straightening the fork should be easy.  

Anyone have a tank?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 9, 2021)

01/09/2021 Happy Saturday!
1935 Velvet deLuxe 42 miles along the edge ...















what a ride.


----------



## Sven (Jan 9, 2021)

I got out on my 1964 "Copperhead " for a ride



I guess its still too cold for the Pickleballers.



An old semi trailer parked in the woods.



Stopped to check out the nags





Great ride...Ride and Stay Safe.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 9, 2021)

Was riding around the hood today on the cruiser when I came across a bike trail sign that I was unfamiliar with, so of course I had to follow it. The trail led to a bike path along the Dominguez Channel, which turns out to be not crowded at all (but a bit sketchy). Then I quickly rode past the riverside bike repair and boneyard. Never seen anything like this in my life. No shots of the bike today, stayed on it and rode as fast as I could.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 9, 2021)

Evening ride around the neighborhood for sunset. '64 Jaguar on this crisp winter day. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Jan 9, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Was riding around the hood today on the cruiser when I came across a bike trail sign that I was unfamiliar with, so of course I had to follow it. The trail led to a bike path along the Dominguez Channel, which turns out to be not crowded at all (but a bit sketchy). Then I quickly rode past the riverside bike repair and boneyard. Never seen anything like this in my life. No shots of the bike today, stayed on it and rode as fast as I could.
> 
> View attachment 1335667
> 
> ...



Haha. That could be Portland OR. Excepting the sunny day.....


----------



## JLF (Jan 9, 2021)

Second ride of the day.  (60’s or ‘70’s?) USA made Huffy Roadside Klunker build.  Cold & Damp!


----------



## MP12965 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Rattman13 (Jan 9, 2021)

May not be old, but it has a classic feel. My latest project "The Warbird" just went for her maiden flight, and flew quite well. Frame and fork are from a 2000s Micargi Rover, almost everything else came from my parts stash. Bars are new, and I purchased the tires used last night.


----------



## mrg (Jan 9, 2021)

A cool ride down this evening down the tracks on the 80 frost.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 10, 2021)

Out for an after lunch ride through town on the spitfire bmx cruiser


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 10, 2021)

Another lovely day to ride classic cruisers, 1939 DELMAR down to Newport Pier,



rider group riding all day,



up the Santa Ana river trail to Orange, for the monthly Circle City ride,







Check out the thread for more bike pics: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/circle-city-monthly-bike-ride-jan-10-2021.184247/



Super-fun ride with fellow bike enthusiasts, a bunch of 'em CABErs.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 10, 2021)

Put some new tires on my DX. And went for an afternoon/sunset ride. Great riding bike and a fun time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## hm. (Jan 10, 2021)

Back in the saddle again today. This time it was the Spitfire.. blazing down hill to the post office.







Its up hill to get back so stopped at the park



Doubt I could make it home without this bendix 2 speed blueband hub 







And back up the hill to the house. Nice day for a short ride on my freshly built and detailed Spitfire!


----------



## Rattman13 (Jan 10, 2021)

Old and new rides today. Made adjustments and then rode 2 of my bikes. 1939 Elgin rat 3spd 1st, and then the "Warbird" (2000s Micargi).


----------



## Tour De Luxe (Jan 11, 2021)

Out for a 21 mile road ride on my ‘84 Le Tour Luxe(original owner). Thought I would post as I just replaced the bar tape and put on a matching Brooks B17 saddle. Couldn’t find the tan walls I wanted in stock, so still running the Zaffiro tires, which I put on last spring and now have about 1000 miles on them.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 11, 2021)

Took out the 1942 Schwinn New World for a spin around town...

First stop is the bridge...I'm heading for Mission Peak in the background.




Next stop was at Lake Elizabeth, where I took a lap around the lake...getting closer to MP...




Passed by Mission San Jose, 1797...




Stanford ave. leads up to the trailhead for hiking...




I then looped around on another road and headed back, out to Coyote Hills on the S.F. Bay...




Looking back at Mission Peak...Rode back home from here (back toward the Mnt.)...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## ozzie (Jan 11, 2021)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Took out the 1942 Schwinn New World for a spin around town...
> 
> First stop is the bridge...I'm heading for Mission Peak in the background.
> View attachment 1337231
> ...



Such a beautiful country.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 11, 2021)

Bummer; gate's locked.
I rolled down across the river in the dark, charging up the cement slope, to get to the trail...



yeah, it's about 10 minutes after 5 AM, hope this doesn't make me late...







above is where i rode up, in the dark,
below is under the 405 freeway construction, where i enter the trail...







another good ride back-and-forth to Orange, 1940 Western Flyer, heavy duty, WWII service bike.


----------



## Rattman13 (Jan 11, 2021)

Out for an evening ride on my '35 Hawthorne, and ran across this cool '58 Chevy.


----------



## mrg (Jan 11, 2021)

Took the other Henderson ( 38 straight bar ) Klunker out for a cruise this evening, it's been neglected this year!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 12, 2021)

Took the 38 to the atm and Walgreens for prescription pickup..... No bikes allowed in the drive through? Fine.   Hover crossing was more like goose crossing today.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 13, 2021)

42 miles flying Velvet deLuxe...


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 13, 2021)

36 colson as the sun goes down


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 13, 2021)

Took off from work a little early and went for a cruise with my girlfriend


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 13, 2021)

Went for a ride with the wife in the morning - hence the patio pic with two bikes. Then out for a long solo cruise on the Spitfire. Changed rims and tires on the Rustomod cruiser this afternoon and took it out for a shakedown ride. Runs better with the street tires.


----------



## fattyre (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jan 14, 2021)

After a couple of really windy days,  I was able to get out and about in the 'hood for an hour or so on the mostly Flightliner. It's still kinda cool out, almost all the way to 45 . Perfect PNW weather! This is Pioneer park, by the duck pond and aviary.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2021)

It was too good to quit, so around again, and again...
















1st pic at the tower before 8 AM, last pic after 1 PM
72 miles riding Rustjunkies Tiki Twinbar, along the HB boardwalk.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 14, 2021)

Rode the blue 80 schwinn today


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 15, 2021)

All caught up on my shipping!
Thought I would play a bit yesterday. Got my Blue Survivor 1948 Monark Super Deluxe out yesterday afternoon. Have the original white grips, but like the period reflector grips to.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 15, 2021)

A nice ten mile cruise to McCall lake and back on the 37 Dayton. Lots of roadkill including 2 dead fox and 1 dead deer.


----------



## ian (Jan 15, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> A nice ten mile cruise to McCall lake and back on the 37 Dayton. Lots of roadkill including 2 dead fox and 1 dead deer.
> 
> View attachment 1339475
> 
> ...



Didja harvest the foxes tail?


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 15, 2021)

ian said:


> Didja harvest the foxes tail?



Nah but I thought about doing a foxhead hat to promote social distancing.


----------



## fattyre (Jan 15, 2021)

It’s alive!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 15, 2021)

Got the 55 schwinn out for some of this beautiful California winter weather.


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Jan 15, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Nah but I thought about doing a foxhead hat to promote social distancing.


----------



## mrg (Jan 15, 2021)

Summers here! in the 90's today, rode over to a old rival High School ( and a school I worked at later ), weird being empty this time of year, stopped riding my bike to school after jr High but the bike racks have sure changed with locking skateboard racks. I wonder if they are used and will skateboard collectors be looking a old pics of racks full like we drool over old bike rack pics?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 16, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> beautiful California winter weather.



I went out yesterday too; but posted accidentally in the Fenderless Friday thread; duh!
Fresh un-posted pic from the ride.




24 miles before it got "too Warm".....


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes, same bike, 1936 Electric, C-model Schwinn.
01/16/2021, 32 miles, riding the edge of the Continent...











another wonder-filled ride.


----------



## tryder (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Jon Olson (Jan 16, 2021)

Near 70• a Schwinn Day for sure! 1936 de luxe  cycleplane will do with a “hidden” kickback 2-speed.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 16, 2021)

Nice Saturday afternoon ride on my eastern growler 26


----------



## mrg (Jan 16, 2021)

Another summer day in the OC on my 38 Henderson and another antique shop getting replaced by a restaurant.


----------



## Sven (Jan 17, 2021)

Good Sunday morning to you all.



A wonderful 32° for a ride around Leonardtown 











Time for the bagel pick up


This weeks special...Cranberry Chicolate Chip


Anyway,Great ride. RIDE SAFE, BE SAFE


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 17, 2021)

About 12 miles today on the riverbed path. My 1942 New World and my friend on his 1946 Dx


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 17, 2021)

Whole bunch of Power rides today...
light changed to green, so straight ahead to the Ellis Sub-station, where the gate was OPEN...












This green-belt is where the transmission lines turn north, from that same spot.
Don't ask me, IDK....:eek:
16 miles AERO KING, *light*est bike i ride.


----------



## ian (Jan 17, 2021)

Took the Skyrider out to Bennington Lake, east of town. 11 miles round trip, but nice and flat. Mostly.  . Saw a few MTBs on the trail,  but no single speed cruisers but myself. I'm liking that 48 tooth chainring.....


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 17, 2021)

Afternoon/evening ride around the neighborhood. DX was the bike of choice. Mid 30's for temps on this beautiful day. Awesome time. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 17, 2021)

Out for a cruise with my beautiful girlfriend


----------



## SKPC (Jan 17, 2021)

1937 Wards Hawthorne in Utah today.  Snow is bad this year so not many turns yet.  Can always get outside on the Hawthorne.
515 Driegang 3-spd coaster/Torrington front with 30's triple-steps.  Matching refurbed short-butt spokes and long two-flat brass nips.
Clad in worn-down kev-bead 650gm mtb tires. Thinking about a tubeless conversion.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 17, 2021)

The brown one today


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 17, 2021)

The Dayton today.  With the Denver OBC. Nice ride!


----------



## ian (Jan 17, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> The Dayton today.  With the Denver OBC. Nice ride!
> 
> View attachment 1341086
> 
> ...



Nice crowd of riders!!


----------



## Jon Olson (Jan 17, 2021)

All Schwinn 1936-66, I call it my J-Cash bicycle C-frame to S-7 rims with a Delta topper. Around the lake I go!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 17, 2021)

We finally got a break in the rainy weather, went out with a couple buddies for a long ride and some exercise.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 17, 2021)

1936 Electric in Huntington Beach and back home.


----------



## MP12965 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 18, 2021)

With my birthday being on the 19th I like to ride my 1919 Arch Frame Mead Ranger to celebrate another year in the rear view mirror. The folks from the OBC surprised me with a wonderful rendition of "Happy Birthday" during this months Bluz Cruz!!
















A beautiful day for a ride!! Thanks for celebrating with me guys!!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 18, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> With my birthday being on the 19th I like to ride my 1919 Arch Frame Mead Ranger to celebrate another year in the rear view mirror. The folks from the OBC surprised me with a wonderful rendition of "Happy Birthday" during this months Bluz Cruz!!
> View attachment 1341376
> 
> View attachment 1341377
> ...



A big Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 18, 2021)

A beautiful bicycle on a beautiful day, what more could you want on your birthday.

Many happy returns @Mr. Monkeyarms !


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 18, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> A big Happy Birthday to you!






dnc1 said:


> A beautiful bicycle on a beautiful day, what more could you want on your birthday.
> 
> Many happy returns @Mr. Monkeyarms !




Thank you so much!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2021)

Happy Birthday Eric @Mr. Monkeyarms 
01/18/2021 morning light ride, 1935 Velvet deLuxe, 24 miles along the coastline of Huntington Beach.








Parked for admiration of loveliness, Velvet fell over in the grass, at the Cliffs;
limped home with broken spokes, rear wheel rubbing both sides, both stays, chain and guard;
but we made it.
Maintenance is key; i suck at it....:eek::eek:


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks Mark! Sorry to hear the lovely Velvet took a tumble....


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 18, 2021)

Went out for a long ride in the hood on the Spitfire. Found a great piece of  Americana yard art .


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 18, 2021)

Short ride on the 1951 lady Shelby to the hood playground along with the grandkids. It feels weird riding this one over my regular men’s bikes but actually feels better on my back to get on or off. Now I need to get the wife interested in riding it.


----------



## ian (Jan 18, 2021)

Out for a short ride today in the 'hood on Miss Columbia.  1948 Columbia ladies bike.  She's short in stature,  but fun to take out occasionally. Easy on, easy off.
Checking out some of the local shacks.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 18, 2021)

Ian that is a great looking bike indeed. You are aright, easy on and off but somehow feels smaller than my 55 Spitfire or 46 Rollfast men’s bike but I measured things and the are very close in size.


----------



## ian (Jan 18, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> Ian that is a great looking bike indeed. You are aright, easy on and off but somehow feels smaller than my 55 Spitfire or 46 Rollfast men’s bike but I measured things and the are very close in size.



Definitely feels smaller. She's a 24 inch tire size. My 2 other bikes are 26 inch, so I notice it right as soon as I start riding.  I'm trying to get my girl interested in this and at least go for a short ride in the  'hood with me. Fingers crossed.....


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 18, 2021)

Happy birthday Eric @Mr. Monkeyarms 
In celebratory support,  I pulled the 1929 Westfield Jr. roadster out of the barn and went for a much needed ride.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 18, 2021)

Short evening ride around the neighborhood. A bit windy today. Still an excellent time. Happy birthday @Mr. Monkeyarms hope you have a great day. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 18, 2021)

ian said:


> Definitely feels smaller. She's a 24 inch tire size. My 2 other bikes are 26 inch, so I notice it right as soon as I start riding.  I'm trying to get my girl interested in this and at least go for a short ride in the  'hood with me. Fingers crossed.....



My Shelby is 26” and dimensions are about the same as my men’s bikes but somehow feels a tad smaller. I’m trying to get the wife interested in riding it so yes, fingers crossed.


----------



## COB (Jan 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Mr. Monkeyarms !


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 19, 2021)

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes!! 
(It's a good excuse to go ride    )


----------



## SKPC (Jan 19, 2021)

Another year another bike!  Happy Birthday today Eric @Mr. Monkeyarms    Where is that new Shelby, sitting in a shed?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 19, 2021)

Thanks Pete!!  

Do you mean this Shelby.......?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 19, 2021)

Yeah.......... bad news about that Shelby.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 19, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thank you all for the Birthday wishes!!
> (It's a good excuse to go ride    )



Happy BD!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 19, 2021)

Skiing and riding in Tahoe this week...Took out the Schwinn Cruiser 6 (the cabin bike) for a ride-RT from Carnelian Bay to Nevada State line...
Patton beach...




My favorite burger spot, the Char-Pit, in Kings Beach...



State line Nevada...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 19, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> Happy BD!





Thanks, Man!!It's been a good day so far! Now to find time to sneak in a ride.


----------



## Swampthing (Jan 19, 2021)

I took this “old” Haro Escape (? Late 80s?) out for a few miles of levee roads and dirt roads last night. 
mom still trying to get a good fit. This set up was great while pushing hard and fast, but not so good just cruising.


----------



## Swampthing (Jan 19, 2021)

I also took this out for its first ride in who knows how long. 
I took it apart for cleaning and rust treatment and lubing and finally put it back together yesterday.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2021)

Oh my goodness gracious, glorious day for to ride...











nobody's out because it's windy...



snapped a LOT of pics, but none show just how beautiful it really is...







40+ miles, Elgin curvey cruiser, along O.C. beaches, for goodness sake....


----------



## ian (Jan 19, 2021)

Got aboard the old mostly Flightliner and pedalled out to Fort Walla Walla. Of course it was closed but I had a good ride anyway. Another great PNW day, clear and almost 40. Yippee!!


----------



## ian (Jan 19, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Oh my goodness gracious, glorious day for to ride...
> View attachment 1342230
> 
> View attachment 1342231
> ...



Bitchin' sunrise!!


----------



## buck hughes (Jan 19, 2021)

took a ride on my Evans Colson.


----------



## ian (Jan 19, 2021)

Twofer Tuesday.  Took the Skyrider rider out today,  after taking the mostly Flightliner for a ride. It's a great day here in the PNW! These two are tankless, too.


----------



## Sven (Jan 19, 2021)

In your honor  I took out my apehangered '63 Schwinn American rat chopper 



An old oil brand there 



I guess this horse is trying to crank over the steam engine???



At the country store. Great ride around today.  Ride Safe, Stay Safe.


----------



## Greeced lightning (Jan 19, 2021)

Rode on the beach today, there is a packed trail. Tried out the new 3 spd. hub, rides nice.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 19, 2021)

Very little snow at 7,000 feet of elevation, so skiing really sucks this year.  Not the end of the world, so I broke out the Hawthorne townie and pedaled around town for awhile.  Here in the west, it is very dry.  Kinda like Lake Tahoe-bleak...Not good, we need snow!


----------



## Rattman13 (Jan 19, 2021)

Too my '39 Elgin rat out for a ride yesterday, and well... was less than impressed. I mean it rides nice and all, but nothing spectacular. For that reason, and because I miss my Klunker, I'm going to try it out as a Klunker. Stay tuned for the conversion.


----------



## mrg (Jan 19, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Very little snow at 7,000 feet of elevation, so skiing really sucks this year.  Not the end of the world, so I broke out the Hawthorne townie and pedaled around town for awhile.  Here in the west, it is very dry.  Kinda like Lake Tahoe-bleak...Not good, we need snow!
> View attachment 1342440
> View attachment 1342454
> View attachment 1342444



Hate to say it but you might have to break out the "Rock Skis" spent some thin years up there in the late 70's ( the 80's were great ) always kept last years skis around!


----------



## ozzie (Jan 19, 2021)

Beautiful mild summer’s day in Melbourne, downunder. Went riding one of the local river trails with my 9 year old daughter.


----------



## Shellygasser (Jan 20, 2021)

Took my 1961 rat rod Arnold Schwinn bike Chicago for a test run today. Makes a smooth ride on a pleasant day


----------



## Shellygasser (Jan 20, 2021)

Shellygasser said:


> Took my 1961 rat rod Arnold Schwinn bike Chicago for a test run today. Makes a smooth ride on a pleasant day


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2021)

01/20/2021 Winds changed...Hardware server changed... things change...




super clear view...







very few folks at the beach today....















44 miles flying AERO KING, left coast, OC Beaches.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 20, 2021)

*Word on the street is that the wind was going to pick up all week here in SoCal along with cooler temps in the mid 60's to low 70's along the beaches ... but still better going for a ride along the strand than having to work   *


----------



## Allrounderco (Jan 20, 2021)

It's clean because it's no fun to ride. Thinking of swapping back to 24"s (or selling)...


----------



## Shellygasser (Jan 20, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Oh my goodness gracious, glorious day for to ride...
> View attachment 1342230
> 
> View attachment 1342231
> ...



Great pics


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 21, 2021)

Took the opportunity to ride my 1919 Mead and reflect on the past year, try to learn from it and be a better person going forward. With a clear sky & temperature around 60° it was going to be a beautiful ride. Until I got into open space where the wind was a steady 23mph with gusts near 40mph.  The only reflection I had was how much I dislike wind. The cool part was I apparently traveled back in time to the 90's!!



Then stopped for a hand made chocolate covered espresso bean ice cream cone at Scrumptious on the way home.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 21, 2021)

Hello all! Great to see so many others taking their classics out too! Took my 1934 true value hardware champion out for a few laps around the neighborhood yesterday! It’s got a two speed automatic on s2’s a homemade springer front end and tank! It’s a blast to ride!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 21, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> Finished this Snyder Motobike bike up late yesterday. I got the frame from a friend, badly cratered headtube, primered. Popped the cups out and the tube was still good, so cleaned and polished the frame with steel wool, flitz, finished with wax. Assembled from orphan parts around the shop, recovered the seat, headbadge screws are broken off in the headtube, so I slapped a badge I made onto it with some 3m tape. Rims from Dan, stainless double-butted spokes, 1930s ND D with resurfaced discs and new bearings, NOS Atom aluminum front hub, Columbia Superb tires, NOS stainless fenders, grips from rideahiggins. Just took it a few blocks to Troy Donuts for a snack. Rides great, but brake was squealing like Mike's tires at 5pm on a Friday.
> Gave it a few hard brakes and now it's nice and quiet, stops on a dime
> 
> View attachment 575337
> ...





Porkchop said:


> Hello all! Great to see so many others taking their classics out too! Took my 1934 true value hardware champion out for a few laps around the neighborhood yesterday! It’s got a two speed automatic on s2’s a homemade springer front end and tank! It’s a blast to ride!
> 
> View attachment 1343171
> 
> ...


----------



## ian (Jan 21, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Hello all! Great to see so many others taking their classics out too! Took my 1934 true value hardware champion out for a few laps around the neighborhood yesterday! It’s got a two speed automatic on s2’s a homemade springer front end and tank! It’s a blast to ride!
> 
> View attachment 1343171
> 
> ...



Good looking springer!! The bike is cool too.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 21, 2021)

Morning ride on the Schwinn Panther

Rode along the Alameda Creek trail for a few miles to the start of Niles Canyon...






Model Boat lake...with abandoned Gypsum factory.






Niles Canyon...about 6.5 mi, with some narrow bike paths!












At the top of the canyon is the Sunol Water Temple...
Designed by Willis Polk, the 59 foot high classical pavilion is made up of twelve concrete Corinthian columns and a concrete ring girder that supports the conical wood and tile roof. Inside the temple, water originally from the Pleasanton well fields and Arroyo de la Laguna flowed into a white tiled cistern before plunging into a deeper water channel carrying water from the filter galleries to the Niles Aqueduct in Niles Canyon and across San Francisco Bay near the Dumbarton Bridge. The roof covering the cistern has paintings depicting Native American maidens carrying water vessels.




Once out of the canyon, I ended up on other side of freeway and turned around...





Great day for a ride!


----------



## Sven (Jan 21, 2021)

A late afternoon ride around the neighborhood on my '79 Suburban aka "stationwagon "












Nice cool ride. Stay safe,Be safe


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 21, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> ...the beaches ... but still *better* going for a *ride* along the strand than having to work



I try to live by this truth.


Shellygasser said:


> Great pics



Thanks. a lot deleted, none capture real, true beauty there.
Better every day.


Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> The only reflection I had was how much I dislike wind.



The Adversary. Has made us stronger. Keep riding.


Porkchop said:


> It’s a blast to ride!



Welcome to the CABE
Yes; it's a blast to ride.

01/21/2021 1940 Western Flyer, to meet fellow riders, to ride...




this is the green light across Brookhurst, that takes me to the dirt side of the river trail, where the Ellis sub-station is...



roll with your clues...






@lounging showed up with 1938 Ranger,
folks love Schwinns...



we rolled the Newport peninsula, down to the Wedge...











@cyclingday showed up riding a shiny new bike, so his bike is not pictured today;
it's nothing personal, there's plenty of pictures of it in this thread, and several others...

Western Flyer heavy-duty:54 miles, Ranger:30 miles, JTT: 20 miles
Super beautiful and a Ton-O-Fun, lunch at Woody's Sunset Beach was wonderful.
Thanks for the ride!
edited pics back in with fresh Server.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2021)

01/22/2021 WF HD to pull some cash.
Palms waving every day,
rolling along the way.


----------



## Sven (Jan 22, 2021)

Rode around the Leonardtown area to Ace. 



Next to Ace is the Lionel Train shop to hopefully find some parts. Unfortunately found out that  they do not deal with prewar. Dang...



 Time to ride......
 around the shore



At the marina



..the restaurant which has been closed since March of last year.



Great ride . Ride Safe, Stay Safe


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 22, 2021)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. Took out my DX for a fun time. Going to be near or in single digit temps the next few days. So will have to bundle up for any weekend riding. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Jan 22, 2021)

Rode down to the PO in front of our storm on the 36 Snyder. Will be skiing some pow very soon. It's about time.


----------



## ozzie (Jan 22, 2021)

Great day to be out on my 51 Panther yesterday. 20+ mile ride around town. I love the way it rides over the bumps like a Cadillac.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2021)

Rides like new.


----------



## mrg (Jan 22, 2021)

Rode the Henderson DX by a tribute to our local dairy heritage, there were still dairy's around here when I was a kid!, some weird fake tracks to nowhere ( in between some real abandon tracks ) and a COVID compliant yard art!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2021)

Early morning light ride, trying to beat the rain.
Forecast said later/rained the whole 28 miles.












100+ year-old Great Western moto-bike, any-weather, super-practical, go-anywhere bike.


----------



## Miq (Jan 23, 2021)

A couple of pics from rides over the past week or so.

Out on the green belt in Scottsdale w Eric and Chris:




Night ride around Tempe Town Lake w Philthy




On a ride to the park with my family, we noticed that the “Tricycle Tree” we can see from the alley got drums for Xmas this year.  



1941 BFG New World


----------



## ian (Jan 23, 2021)

Out on  the Skyrider for a cool ride around downtown and the College.  Quite a few students playing Frisbee and enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 23, 2021)

A chilly afternoon ride of 18 degrees. Awesome time on my DX. Supposed to be a little warmer tomorrow in the 20's lol. Stay safe and have fun.  Hammerhead


----------



## Rattman13 (Jan 23, 2021)

Played around with the Klunker conversion on my '39 Elgin rat, then took her for a nice ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 24, 2021)

01/24/2021 Morning light ride, 1936 Electric, 24 miles along the edge of the continent...



Osprey couple is back in their nest, Bolsa Chica wetlands...








Great ride!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 24, 2021)

Went out for a morning ride around town to beat the incoming storm...1948 Schwinn New World.

Alameda creek trail...









Lakeshore park...








Great day for a ride!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 24, 2021)

Cruised earlier with my love


----------



## Speed King (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 24, 2021)

Evening ride around the neighborhood on my '64 Jaguar. Wasn't much warmer than yesterday 21 degrees. An excellent time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 25, 2021)

*Took the Whizzer for a Whiz ...*


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 25, 2021)

dig how these bags hang on the H.D. rack







Windy ride today on "antique" Great Western moto-bike.
Hung the Dayton Daily News bags on; child-like memories/imaginations, morning light distribution....
Crazy fun ride.


----------



## buck hughes (Jan 25, 2021)

took the Manton & Smith for a ride.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 25, 2021)

Rode down to the PO on the 1936 Wards Hawthorne to ship a very rare item to @New Mexico Brant. May not ever find another!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 25, 2021)

After dinner ride around the neighborhood on my DX. Had to burn off some calories lol.A beautiful day for a ride, 27 for the temperature. Excellent time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tacochris (Jan 26, 2021)

Took the KrustyKommander out for a dark-time ride to get my exercise in.  I fully never intended on keeping this bike but at the end of the day, even with the junky previous-owner wheels, it rides perfect.


----------



## ian (Jan 26, 2021)

Went out for a short ride in the cool 'hood on the '61 Skyrider. My new favorite.
The snow is starting to melt, and the temp is all the way up to 40 or so. More snow expected by the weekend too.
Maybe it's time for a new project?


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 26, 2021)

Evening ride before the snow hits. Gray skies and a pleasant  temperature  of 30 degrees. Took my DX as it was already at the stairs. Excellent time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Jan 26, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Evening ride before the snow hits. Gray skies and a pleasant  temperature  of 30 degrees. Took my DX as it was already at the stairs. Excellent time. Stay safe and have fun.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1345978
> View attachment 1345979
> ...



Looks like you have the same weather as me. Nice territory as well


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 26, 2021)

...01/26/2021:high tide in the morning, Jetty Park, Wedge, Newport Beach...











it's heading out; fishing is good...







"if you wanna have fun, wear protection"


low-tide this afternoon...



1934 AIRFLYTE 60+ miles on another wonderful day in the life of a beach cruiser.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 26, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Evening ride before the snow hits.






tripple3 said:


> another wonderful day in the life of a beach cruiser




I didn't beat the snow, huffin and puffin around the neighborhood after some clean up. Enjoy the snow while you can Tripp its limited time only around here.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 26, 2021)

sorry forgot these


----------



## ozzie (Jan 26, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> ...01/26/2021:high tide in the morning, Jetty Park, Wedge, Newport Beach...
> View attachment 1345987
> 
> View attachment 1345988
> ...



Thanks for uploading photos of your rides along the pacific coast. I should be there now for the Namm (music) show in Anaheim. This year would be the first year I haven't been in 2 decades and I will miss it. I usually hire a muscle car and get around to all my favorite parts of LA. Hopefully next year all will be better and the first thing I will do is hire a bike and cruise the coast. Stay well all of you.


----------



## mrg (Jan 26, 2021)

Deja Vu, back on my Special order White '80 cruiser and back at a collage I attended 40 yrs ago when this bike was new! a lot of new stuff but a lot of the late 50's buildings still around and almost empty because of covid!


----------



## ozzie (Jan 27, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> After dinner ride around the neighborhood on my DX. Had to burn off some calories lol.A beautiful day for a ride, 27 for the temperature. Excellent time. Stay safe and have fun.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1345499
> View attachment 1345501
> ...



Beautiful photos, particularly the second.


----------



## ian (Jan 27, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> ...01/26/2021:high tide in the morning, Jetty Park, Wedge, Newport Beach...
> View attachment 1345987
> 
> View attachment 1345988
> ...



Cool wrench! Is it magnetic?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 27, 2021)

ian said:


> Cool wrench! Is it magnetic?



Stuck with a magnet; goes with the bike ride for years now.
Better to have and not need, than to need and not have.
Friend Q.C. photo


----------



## ian (Jan 27, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Stuck with a magnet; goes with the bike ride for years now.
> Better to have and not need, than to need and not have.
> Friend Q.C. photo
> View attachment 1346328



Alrighty then! I have a visual on the magnet ( I think ) .........


----------



## Shellygasser (Jan 27, 2021)

Took the 55 spitfire out for a curse through a veterans Monument. Was a sweet ride with lots to see.


----------



## Shellygasser (Jan 27, 2021)

Shellygasser said:


> Took the 55 spitfire out for a cruise through a veterans Monument. Was a sweet ride with lots to see. View attachment 1346484
> 
> View attachment 1346479


----------



## ian (Jan 27, 2021)

Shellygasser said:


> Took the 55 spitfire out for a curse through a veterans Monument. Was a sweet ride with lots to see. View attachment 1346484
> 
> View attachment 1346479



In Hemet? My brother lives there...


----------



## Shellygasser (Jan 27, 2021)

ian said:


> In Hemet? My brother lives there...



Yes


----------



## Shellygasser (Jan 27, 2021)

Shellygasser said:


> Yes


----------



## ian (Jan 27, 2021)

Took the Skyrider out for a short, windy ride today. The Chinook wind has melted the snow,  so it was easy to get around downtown and the College. It's a great day for a spin on two wheels.  I stopped at the LBS and got some new bearing grease too.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 27, 2021)

01/27/2021 1939 DELMAR for Colson fans @fordmike65 & @srfndoc to like...



Green light-go straight; dirt riding for a mile...











met fellow riders, to ride to lunch, Woody's Sunset Beach,
"Picture Spot" @cyclingday 







tide is still going out, big beach this afternoon.
52 miles today, both with the wind, and straight into it.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 27, 2021)

Long ride on my Spitfire.


----------



## ian (Jan 27, 2021)

ian said:


> Alrighty then @tripple3 ! I have a visual on the magnet ( I think ) .........here's my placeholder til I get the proper wrench.


----------



## COB (Jan 28, 2021)

Rode downtown to get some lunch. After eating too much, decided to try to ride some of it off. Rode to the dam and watched some geese swim on the river. Batteries went dead on my camera.... Rode to Dollar General to buy more batteries. Not sure why they call it Dollar General, because most things usually cost more than a dollar... Anyways, back on the bike and back on my ride. Photo op when passing by the American Legion. Don't know much about jets but always thought this thing was cool. Headed back up to the dam for a little more ride time and a few more pictures. Toes are now going pretty well numb from the cold. Tip: Don't wear tennis shoes if riding much in cold weather. Had about all the fun I could stand at that time. Rode back home to warm up and thaw out my toes while looking at"THE CABE".


----------



## ian (Jan 28, 2021)

COB said:


> Rode downtown to get some lunch. After eating too much, decided to try to ride some of it off. Rode to the dam and watched some geese swim on the river. Batteries went dead on my camera.... Rode to Dollar General to buy more batteries. Not sure why they call it Dollar General, because most things usually cost more than a dollar... Anyways, back on the bike and back on my ride. Photo op when passing by the American Legion. Don't know much about jets but always thought this thing was cool. Headed back up to the dam for a little more ride time and a few more pictures. Toes are now going pretty well numb from the cold. Tip: Don't wear tennis shoes if riding much in cold weather. Had about all the fun I could stand at that time. Rode back home to warm up and thaw out my toes while looking at"THE CABE".View attachment 1346844
> 
> View attachment 1346845
> 
> ...



Nice patina on your ride. It contrasts well with the beautiful blue skies. You live in a cool place.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 28, 2021)

01/28/2021 morning light ride, 1940 Western Flyer, flying with the birds...



















pics at turning points along the coast; 42 miles before the weather changes.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jan 28, 2021)

1992 Rockhopper Comp for some fresh air (yesterday).





1963 Raleigh Sports L on an errand (today).


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 28, 2021)

Rode the 34 Colson carefully down the hill to the St. Vrain creek. Saw some cool stuff in town.


----------



## mrg (Jan 28, 2021)

Some more nostalgia today, rode the 80 white over to and around my old high school, alot of new stuff there but was only in there for 10 min before being escorted out by a couple of golf carts, seems like before a closed campus meant we had to sneak out, hard to believe I gradgeated a few years before this bike was built!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 29, 2021)

01/29/2021 Happy Friday!


...my "rain rider" bike's seat was wet, so WWII "service bike" W.F. is always ready; like a dog wants to go for a walk...















so much fun flying along with almost nobody out.
24 miles squeezed between rain-fall; got to stay dry, except for my shoes/feet from puddles.
Another beautiful day for a ride!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 29, 2021)

Love this thread and the cabe! Want to say thank you to the cabe and all it’s members for all the inspiration and information! You all rock! Took the 1934 rat true value champion for a quick spin around the neighborhood!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jan 29, 2021)

No bikes in the skatepark, but I didn’t see any cops so...


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jan 29, 2021)

When boards were wide and pools were deep.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 29, 2021)

A beautiful sunny cool day means a nice long ride. Took my 80 Suburban up to the lake. The house in the picture was the first one built in the area back in 1886.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 29, 2021)

Cold clear 12 degree evening ride around the neighborhood today. A beautiful day for a ride, when dressed appropriately. Rode my '64 Jaguar and had agreat time. Stay safe and have fun.
Hammerhead


----------



## mrg (Jan 29, 2021)

Was going to pull out a fendered bike for a rainy ride but would have got just as wet digging one out and wanted to put some more miles on the white 80 before it goes in the FS section, don't get much chance to ride the skate park ( to full of boarders ) but empty in the rain so hit a few lips, ( those are my knobby tracks in a couple of pics ), rode some areas I haven't ridden in a while because the rain washed away some homeless camps, ck the last pic, homemade ramp under a bridge!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 29, 2021)

mrg said:


> Was going to pull out a fendered bike for a rainy ride but would have got just as wet digging one out and wanted to put some more miles on the white 80 before it goes in the FS section, don't get much chance to ride the skate park ( to full of boarders ) but empty in the rain so hit a few lips, ( those are my knobby tracks in a couple of pics ), rode some areas I haven't ridden in a while because the rain washed away some homeless camps, ck the last pic, homemade ramp under a bridge!View attachment 1347543
> 
> View attachment 1347544
> View attachment 1347551
> ...



You got pretty high up on those ramps


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 29, 2021)

Went for a great ride with a great friend. 38 Rollfast.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 29, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Cold clear 12 degree evening ride around the neighborhood today. A beautiful day for a ride, when dressed appropriately. Rode my '64 Jaguar and had agreat time. Stay safe and have fun.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1347520
> View attachment 1347521
> ...





Hammerhead said:


> Cold clear 12 degree evening ride around the neighborhood today. A beautiful day for a ride, when dressed appropriately. Rode my '64 Jaguar and had agreat time. Stay safe and have fun.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1347520
> View attachment 1347521
> ...





BRRRRRRRRR


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 30, 2021)

Quick spin on the Racer last night.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Jan 30, 2021)

We finally got a sunny day in Cali .. Good day for a morning spin !


----------



## ian (Jan 30, 2021)

Nice ride to do it on too!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 30, 2021)

Played hookie yesterday afternoon to enjoy great weather and a ride on my 1919 Mead with @Balloonoob ! 



You can see Pikes Peak in the distance, framed in the main triangle of the arch frame.

It may not look like it but this was a no hands down hill at about 20mph....just enough time to try to get a couple good pics, put phone in pocket before having to stop for traffic.



It was a great way to spend the afternoon!
Also found another phone booth but someone took the phone.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 30, 2021)

Picked up this 1952 Schwinn spitfire hornet yesterday and got to take it for the first ride this morning!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2021)

01/30/2021 pedaled away at 6:24 waning full moon, behind the HI-Voltage transmission lines, where i typically enter the river-trail...



flying through clouds to the beach...



@Hammerhead setting moon shot...



down to the tip of Newport peninsula...











nice day for a ride at the beach; 1940 Western Flyer, 40 miles.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Jan 30, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Picked up this 1952 Schwinn spitfire hornet yesterday and got to take it for the first ride this morning!
> 
> View attachment 1347942
> 
> ...



NICE ORIGINAL BIKE ! I HAVE A WASP SAME COLOR IS YOURS


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 30, 2021)

That’s awesome!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 30, 2021)

Let’s see it!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 30, 2021)

It was warm enough to get the kos kruiser out this afternoon


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 30, 2021)

Evening ride on my DX. A beautiful clear sky and not quite as cold as yesterday. It was an excellent time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead 
Thank you for the moon shots @tripple3  AWESOME


----------



## ballooney (Jan 30, 2021)

Out on a family ride today...couldn’t be happier to ride these classics with my favorite peeps!


----------



## COB (Jan 30, 2021)

It started snowing a little while ago so I thought I would get out and make some tracks with the Huffy "Good Vibrations".


----------



## Nashman (Jan 30, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Cold clear 12 degree evening ride around the neighborhood today. A beautiful day for a ride, when dressed appropriately. Rode my '64 Jaguar and had agreat time. Stay safe and have fun.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1347520
> View attachment 1347521
> ...



We have more snow, not lots more, but all riding areas are pretty sketchy for an old guy. Glad you can get out. We go from your temps to Arctic. I'm wishing Spring.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 30, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> 01/30/2021 pedaled away at 6:24 waning full moon, behind the HI-Voltage transmission lines, where i typically enter the river-trail...
> View attachment 1347959
> flying through clouds to the beach...
> View attachment 1347960
> ...



These California shots always kill me being in the snow belt. OH well. At least my Cabe Bro's/Gals in the south are getting some rides in. I can dream. Ha!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 30, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Played hookie yesterday afternoon to enjoy great weather and a ride on my 1919 Mead with @Balloonoob ! View attachment 1347925
> You can see Pikes Peak in the distance, framed in the main triangle of the arch frame.
> 
> It may not look like it but this was a no hands down hill at about 20mph....just enough time to try to get a couple good pics, put phone in pocket before having to stop for traffic.View attachment 1347928
> ...



Right on!  Looks great!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 30, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> 01/30/2021 pedaled away at 6:24 waning full moon, behind the HI-Voltage transmission lines, where i typically enter the river-trail...
> View attachment 1347959
> flying through clouds to the beach...
> View attachment 1347960
> ...



*Drool.........................................*


----------



## sccruiser (Jan 30, 2021)

Got in a quick ride between storms in NorCal.


----------



## ozzie (Jan 30, 2021)

sccruiser said:


> Got in a quick ride between storms in NorCal.View attachment 1348348



Beautiful color combo. what year is it?


----------



## ozzie (Jan 30, 2021)

Mild summer’s day in Melbourne today. Riding along the western side of the bay. The memorial at the base of the West Gate bridge is for the 35 men who died when a section collapsed on October 15 1970 during its construction.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Jan 31, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Let’s see it!


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Jan 31, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Let’s see it!



1958 wasp.. Was found hanging in a barn still has the original tires good rider !


----------



## sccruiser (Jan 31, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Beautiful color combo. what year is it?



41' Lincoln.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 31, 2021)

Morning ride in Tracy, Ca...
Heading out...





Buddy Rob...




A “tripple3”...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## Applesauce (Jan 31, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Picked up this 1952 Schwinn spitfire hornet yesterday and got to take it for the first ride this morning!
> 
> View attachment 1347942
> 
> ...



rad bike, love the orange color !


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 31, 2021)

WESTCOASTRIDERS said:


> 1958 wasp.. Was found hanging in a barn still has the original tires good rider !
> 
> View attachment 1348545



Love the barn finds! Found this 1932 excelsior hanging in a barn for 40+ years!


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Jan 31, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Love the barn finds! Found this 1932 excelsior hanging in a barn for 40+ years!
> 
> View attachment 1348826
> 
> ...



Great looking bike ! Looks fun to ride


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 31, 2021)

My June 1973 Cool Lemon Speedster went for a quick 9 mile ride today.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 31, 2021)

Afternoon/evening ride on my '64 Jaguar. Great time on a beautiful day.  Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 31, 2021)

Great Western antique moto-bike at the cycle swap, at O-Dark-thirty





this afternoon WASP, fixed up and riding good...


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 31, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Great Western antique moto-bike at the cycle swap, at O-Dark-thirty
> View attachment 1349117View attachment 1349112
> this afternoon WASP, fixed up and riding good...
> View attachment 1349113
> ...



What year is your wasp? 1953ish?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 31, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> What year is your wasp? 1953ish?



Yes, late '53, '54 1st year with new color Opal Green, last year 1" pitch New Departure hub and painted S-2s
Original Typhoons too.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 31, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Yes, late '53, '54 1st year with new color Opal Green, last year 1" pitch New Departure hub and painted S-2s
> Original Typhoons too.
> View attachment 1349122



Very nice bike! I’m a sucker for the skip tooth bikes! The color is great! The bike looks so nice that I thought it was a repaint until I enlarged the images! Super sweet original bike! Just picked up a 1952 spitfire hornet for my wife! Can’t keep her off of it! Lol! Unfortunately the s2’s are gone. I’ve seen images of the spitfire with both chrome and painted s2’s. Do you know what’s the correct s2 for her bike?


----------



## C1B1 (Jan 31, 2021)

Took my 58 Schwinn Tornado out for a spin this evening.


----------



## ozzie (Jan 31, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Yes, late '53, '54 1st year with new color Opal Green, last year 1" pitch New Departure hub and painted S-2s
> Original Typhoons too.
> View attachment 1349122



WOW!!


----------



## C1B1 (Jan 31, 2021)

This is a 58 & had S-2s. I replaced them with a Nexus 7 speed wheel set from a mordern Schwinn Cruiser 7.


----------



## Rattman13 (Jan 31, 2021)

1939 Elgin Klunk-rat take 2.5. Tried it with new BMX bars that I recently got and didn't care for them, so I changed out the stem and bars to ones I had around and liked it a lot more. I just got back from a nice evening cruise, and found this set up both comfy and responsive. A few more tweaks and she just might be done.


----------



## C1B1 (Jan 31, 2021)

My 41 Colson Scout Klunker.


----------



## Miq (Jan 31, 2021)

Out on the Green Belt in Scottsdale again today.  Nice overcast day.






1941 Schwinn New World


----------



## MP12965 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 1, 2021)

tinkin' bout going on a trip


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Feb 1, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Yes, late '53, '54 1st year with new color Opal Green, last year 1" pitch New Departure hub and painted S-2s
> Original Typhoons too.
> View attachment 1349122



Nice bike


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Feb 1, 2021)

MP12965 said:


> View attachment 1349222View attachment 1349223



Nice truck and bike..From the looks of your pictures looks like You were at the long beach meet.. Was it a good turn out ?


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 1, 2021)

Windy day, 1990’s Electra “Street Rod” Nexus 7-speed was as classic as I could go today.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 1, 2021)

Perfect riding weather along the coast in Newport Beach, Wedge...



Sunset Beach, Water Tower...



Huntington Beach, tide inlet...



Sunset Beach, Water Tower...



Huntington Beach, tide inlet...



Newport Beach, Corner Cafe...



Newport Beach, Wedge...



Newport Beach, Elementary School playground, between the piers...



02/01/2021, 72 miles '38 "rustjunkies" Tiki Twinbar, by Snyder
...about an eight-hour day.


----------



## John G04 (Feb 1, 2021)

Yeah there wasn’t any bike riding today... Pictures with the dog was when there was about 5 inches on the ground at around 1, now at 5 theres a foot and its supposed to keep snowing all night! He’s enjoying the snow very much, has to come in after 20 minutes though after little clumps of snow latch onto him but he can’t wait to go out again


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 1, 2021)

The white one this afternoon


----------



## mrg (Feb 1, 2021)

Over at the old NASA site it was good to see restaurants open for outside dinning and people out, hopefully we have passed the worst!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2021)

02/02/2021 1937 Syracuse out to see the sunrise...







@lounging came over with 1941 Challenger to roll the O.C. Beach loop...



headed to Sunset Beach, water tower 1st, to beat some increasing head-wind...



beautiful ride down to the end of the Newport peninsula, Wedge...



42 mile loop back to the corral.
Super-fun day with Taco Tuesday at Great Mex, and plenty of beauty to behold.


----------



## mike j (Feb 2, 2021)

The estimates are varying but we pretty much ended up with two feet of snow today. A mere pittance compared to some parts of the country. This was today's ride, had so much fun, that I rode it around the neighborhood. Then the guy across the street wanted to take it for a ride.


----------



## Shellygasser (Feb 2, 2021)

A nice cruise on a fabulous sunny day.  Stay active my friends.


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 2, 2021)

Took my 67  jr. Stingray for a spin


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 2, 2021)

Went for an afternoon ride out to the S.F. NWR lookout spot...then rode a big loop back home. 1948 Schwinn New World. Love this bike.

Heading out...




S.F. National Wildlife Refuge...








Holy Trinity Cemetery, Fremont...Lots of names on the headstones are the names of streets in Fremont.




Local park...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## mrg (Feb 2, 2021)

Rode up river today and they still had the rubber dam pumped up, don't know if they have these in other places but here they fill them to back up rain water to soak in the ground water table. We used to ride our Stingrays & minibikes across them but not that brave anymore ( and there was usually water on one side to brake the fall ) so just walked across today.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 2, 2021)

mrg said:


> Rode up river today and they still had the rubber dam pumped up, don't know if they have these in other places but here they fill them to back up rain water to soak in the ground water table. We used to ride our Stingrays & minibikes across them but not that brave anymore ( and there was usually water on one side to brake the fall ) so just walked across today.View attachment 1350414
> View attachment 1350415
> 
> View attachment 1350416
> ...




Tempe Town Lake had 16' high rubber damn sections on the Salt River but it didn't last very long. It had a blow out and flooded Mexico.  They were replaced with hydraulic metal gates.


----------



## mrg (Feb 2, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Tempe Town Lake had 16' high rubber damn sections on the Salt River but it didn't last very long. It had a blow out and flooded Mexico.  They were replaced with hydraulic metal gates.
> 
> View attachment 1350433



 They only fill these after the flood stage and only 8 ft so not holding back a crazy amount just diverting into spreading fields to percolate into the ground.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 3, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> 02/02/2021 1937 Syracuse out to see the sunrise...
> View attachment 1350180View attachment 1350181View attachment 1350182
> @lounging came over with 1941 Challenger to roll the O.C. Beach loop...
> View attachment 1350183
> ...



Nice scenery, where do you start from? I take my daughter to Newport all the time but we have never rode the bike path.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Feb 3, 2021)

Hello all! Rode the 1952 spitfire hornet this morning! Does anyone know if the spitfire head badge and hornet decal is a legit thing that Schwinn did? This bike appears to have original paint but does have cheap aftermarket rims and light. So not quite sure what to make of it. Any thoughts and info would be appreciated!


----------



## ozzie (Feb 3, 2021)

Its the real deal mate although i’m not certain if the wheels are correct. the paint on the chainguard matches the frame. google spitfire hornet schwinn. Plenty of others including a thread on the forum of another person who questioned the spitfire hornet badging.


----------



## Speed King (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Feb 3, 2021)

Rode down river today, hard to believe it just rained last week and the riverbed is already recolonized!, I guess we need some bigger storms to wash everything away!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 3, 2021)

Mondo said:


> Nice scenery, where do you start from? I take my daughter to Newport all the time but we have never rode the bike path.



The bike path can be crowded, but at least it's not CARS.
The path ends a little south of Balboa Pier, it's just a little further through the neighborhood to the end of the peninsula, the Wedge, or Jetty Park.
The path ends at 36th st. on the north side of Newport Pier, then a bike "lane" in the street, to the Santa Ana River Trail.
Across that is Huntington Beach, 10 miles to the Water Tower in Sunset Beach.
I start at home in Fountain Valley on a bike.
Today, 02/03/2021, Velvet deLuxe did that O.C. Beach loop twice; 72 miles total,
rides great with new spokes and nipples all built solid...




















the marina was extra-clear today, Garibaldi were every where, but pics don't show 'em...
the sun almost burnt through the clouds by 2:30-ish; perfect riding weather, kept the bike path relatively empty.


----------



## JLF (Feb 3, 2021)

Due to rain and my Klunker build, I’ve not ridden any of my other classics since early Fall 2020.  The Colson got to see the sun today.  Even with rebuilt hubs with some NOS parts, braking is merely a suggestion, not a fact.  I didn’t remember the pedals being that bent either?  Although I was adjusted to it by rides end.  Still feels fast compared to my other prewar bikes!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 3, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> The bike path can be crowded, but at least it's not CARS.
> The path ends a little south of Balboa Pier, it's just a little further through the neighborhood to the end of the peninsula, the Wedge, or Jetty Park.
> The path ends at 36th st. on the north side of Newport Pier, then a bike "lane" in the street, to the Santa Ana River Trail.
> Across that is Huntington Beach, 10 miles to the Water Tower in Sunset Beach.
> ...



Thank you. Good stuff. I need to respoke a set of 26" S-2 wheels for my daughter‘s 1980 ladies cruiser. Just don’t know what kind of spokes I should put on them. I have a very clean set of whitewall schwinn studded balloon tires I’m gonna pair them with.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 3, 2021)

Afternoon ride - hike - bike adventure in the local hills...Schwinn Meteor.

Rainbow lake...heading for the hills on the left...





Alameda Creek trail reminder...




Parked the bike here for a hike...




about 600 ft up...




Seasonal pond...




Heading home...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## SKPC (Feb 4, 2021)

1936 post-depression era Wards Hawthorne Moto Townie to the PO & back.



Bonus photo from the dangerous Wasatch backcountry.



We unfortunately lost a local experienced skier out of bounds just a few days ago...link below. I did know him. It takes just one mistake. His partner could not talk him out of making one late in the day.





__





						Accident: Squaretop - Utah Avalanche Center
					






					utahavalanchecenter.org


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Feb 4, 2021)

Sorry to hear about the skier but on the flip side he died doing what he loved! That bike is SWEET!


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 4, 2021)

No wind, no need for extra gears! 1938-9 Schwinn for a neighborhood ride.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 4, 2021)

Evening neighborhood ride on my DX. Finally a break in the weather. An awesome time, mid 30's for temps. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2021)

02/04/2021 1954 Wasp, 52 miles along Huntington and Sunset Beaches...



















Electric bikes probably out-number regular bikes on the path now down here.
The old Schwinn kinda sticks out.


----------



## ozzie (Feb 4, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> 02/04/2021 1954 Wasp, 52 miles along Huntington and Sunset Beaches...
> View attachment 1351783
> 
> View attachment 1351784
> ...



................because its beautiful.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 4, 2021)

Another day...another ride!
Went to work for a few hours, then pulled my bike out of the Subaru and went riding...

Heading out...





My work is next to Shoreline Park..."Meadowlands near the mouth of Permanente Creek in Shoreline Park provide critical remnant habitat for western burrowing owls (_Athene cunicularia_). The owl was listed as a Species of Special Concern." I did not see an Owl today.




Shoreline Amphitheater - I've seen lots of great concerts her over the years!...but no shows in a long time 





Thru Shoreline on the S.F. Bay Trail to Byxbee Park...





Rode around Byxbee park for a while then headed back...
another park stop...





Great day for a ride!


----------



## SKPC (Feb 4, 2021)

Cool ride around town today on the Hawthorne.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2021)

ozzie said:


> ................because its beautiful



Right!?!?
Everyday i get to show up, i exclaim, "Look How Good it is!!!"
... every day is better than before!


----------



## mrg (Feb 4, 2021)

Rode over to another childhood hangout, was a county poor farm early in the 1900's then the Rancho Los Amigos Polio center in the 50's, we rode our stingrays over to the jumps out back and to slide in the hallways in the 60's, some of the buildings were abandon even then so we hung out but years and the homeless have taken a toll ( there is 20+ burned out buildings ), a few are still in use but will be redeveloped, some is done but still probably 200 acres left and the hospital is still across the street on another 100+ acres. A lot of the barracks remind me of the old bases around Pearl Harbor and others in Hawaii and the right era for my 42 WF. Downey still builds its Rose floats ( for the Rose parade ) in the back ( but not during covid ) so that's when I can get further back inside without getting kicked out ( there is a county Sheriff station right on the property ) and been talking about building a 80 acre training facility there. I have some great stories about all the out of state girls that were in school/training at the hospital that lived on site, some great parties in the dormitories/barracks in the 80's, funny we explored there in the 60's and again in the 80's both running from the Police!


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 4, 2021)

Took new build out, '40 DX... little shake down ride....block from house had to check brakes... happened to be at"the Cup" guess it was thirsty...














Rides great, follow the build on project rides... more to come.....


----------



## fattyre (Feb 5, 2021)

Slush in the fenders?   Oh yeah!


----------



## ian (Feb 5, 2021)

Rode the Skyrider to the LBS for a rim band to put in the Higgins tank bike. 
I got it back together and I am planning a maiden voyage in the morning for a Stonework Saturday photo shoot. 
Weather permitting.........


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 5, 2021)

The mercury today


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 5, 2021)

Took my bike down to San Jose, Ca. to ride on the Penitencia Creek Trail to Alum Rock Park...Nice trail.








Riding along the creek through adjoining parks, about 6 mi. up to Alum Rock Park...















Great day for a ride!


----------



## ian (Feb 5, 2021)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Took my bike down to San Jose, Ca. to ride on the Penitencia Creek Trail to Alum Rock Park...Nice trail.
> View attachment 1352362
> 
> View attachment 1352361
> ...



Nice territory to ride in. It's a great time of year to get out. So, get out!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2021)

ian said:


> It's a great time of year to get out. So, get out!



02/05/2021 1940 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty, WWII Service bike, light changed to green=go straight...











52 miles in Huntington and Sunset Beaches; because it's beautiful.....said @ozzie


----------



## JLF (Feb 5, 2021)

Rain returned so back to the Klunker Evolution.  

A constant work in progress to try new parts combos (and colors).


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 5, 2021)

67 Junior Stingray went around the ballpark couple of times warming up for the big game this Sunday at Redondo Beach





67 Junior Stingray game on


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 5, 2021)

Off-road 2 the sun set


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 5, 2021)

Good Times


----------



## Shellygasser (Feb 5, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> Off-road 2 the sun set





Rat Rod said:


> View attachment 1352443
> Good Times



Nice pic


----------



## mrg (Feb 5, 2021)

Its so easy to throw the Spitfire 24 in the car for a ride around USC today between appointments and a big tree I've ridden by before that didn't survive the storm. weird, lately been getting this message ( last pic ) on some of my pics eventho taken at the same time? was just told some pics are just to big ( too much stuff going on ) so edited and and reduced pic size/quality and now they are sideways


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 6, 2021)

02/06/2021 Happy Saturday; 1940 Western Flyer, towards the sun rise first...




rolling the playground, the marine layer is rolling too...





into Bolsa Chica, it's socked in; free sample Peach Fizz Reign...





Sunset Beach is foggy too...





Sunny again back at the river trail, all the way home.
42 miles for fun.


----------



## ian (Feb 6, 2021)

'51 Higgins out for a short ride today around downtown. My new favorite.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 6, 2021)

ian said:


> '51 Higgins out for a short ride today around downtown. My new favorite.
> 
> View attachment 1352908
> 
> View attachment 1352910



Nice new ride Ian!


----------



## ian (Feb 6, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Nice new ride Ian!



Thanks @Balloonoob  She rides great.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 6, 2021)

Rode to the lake with the kiddo. Just a little cold out. Still nice to get out and ride.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 6, 2021)

Afternoon/evening ride on my DX. A beautiful day for a ride. Mid 30's and sunshine. Excellent time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 6, 2021)

Took the spitfire to long Beach and cruzed around the octo bus show today


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 6, 2021)

Then got the champion out on a hood ride this afternoon


----------



## ian (Feb 6, 2021)

Pulled a bunch of iron off of the mostly Flightliner,  and put on a headlight that I  reworked to a LED lamp, powered by a 9v hattery. It was quite windy so I only rode around the block.


----------



## MP12965 (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## dnc1 (Feb 7, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> 02/04/2021 1954 Wasp, 52 miles along Huntington and Sunset Beaches...
> View attachment 1351783
> 
> View attachment 1351784
> ...



There's such a shortage of electric bikes (and any bikes in general) over here at the moment that our LBS is now importing them from Croatia!


----------



## ozzie (Feb 7, 2021)

MP12965 said:


> View attachment 1353153View attachment 1353154View attachment 1353155



Are they original fenders to the bike?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 7, 2021)

Cruised with my love into Town for brunch. A little chilly here in North Texas but that’s not going to get in the way of enjoying. For ever grateful. Every one Enjoy the Ride


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 7, 2021)

About 12 miles today. My ‘36 Shelby and my friend on his ‘46 Dx


----------



## friendofthedevil (Feb 7, 2021)

Today is Cyclone Coasters' 'Ride a Lady' cruise, so I took A.J., '70 Suburban 3-speed, for a spin.

Historic Train Station



this is new



Intracoastal Waterway


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Riding day, Cyclone Coaster ride in Long Beach, 1940 Western Flyer...




down the river trail, through Huntington Beach...



surprised to see a canon still aimed at ships in Long Beach...



...turned around to check out the bamboo bicycle...



60+ miles today, started a lil' foggy, but turned into a beautiful day for a ride.


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 7, 2021)

Day stated out dark rainy but by mid day it cleared out and was sunny and just gorgeous at mid 70s temps. Could not go on a nice long ride cuz of house chores but sneaked in 5 miles on my Roadmaster repro late afternoon. Stay safe ya’ll.


----------



## COB (Feb 7, 2021)

Took this one out in the cold for a trial run after replacing the D-12 spring. Works much better now.


----------



## Miq (Feb 7, 2021)

@Arfsaidthebee Those pics of Alum Rock Park are killer.  

I took a quick pre-bowl ride on the canal. 



41 New World


----------



## JLF (Feb 7, 2021)

Sorry Super Bowl... partially sunny skies win every time.  1937 Shelby W-F goes for its first ride since Fall ‘20.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 7, 2021)

Out for a ride on the rollfast motobike before the sun went down.


----------



## mrg (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice day for a cruise in the LB on a M & S girls with the CC crew


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 7, 2021)

Rode over to my buddy Steve's house for bbq and Super Bowl action!...

Heading out...




Scrap iron pile...




Shinn House Palms...




Loop around Lake Elizabeth...




Pre-game bbq...shrimp kabobs (+ K.C. rack of ribs...) for local rider friends...




**Steve's friend from Tahoe also brought a rack...! **



**pic only posted with her gracious approval** !

Heading home after the game...




Great day and night for a ride!!


----------



## ian (Feb 7, 2021)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Rode over to my buddy Steve's house for bbq and Super Bowl action!...
> 
> Heading out...
> View attachment 1353930
> ...



Dig that headlamp! Nice and bright........


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2021)

@Arfsaidthebee 
Love the close up, "Life is Good"!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2021)

02/08/2021 Monday on a Murray, Curvey Cruiser for 60+ miles...









first through Huntington to Sunset, pic-stop, head for the Wedge...









Back to Sunset Beach, Woody's for lunch, then back through HB low-tide big beach, toward home.
What a great day!


----------



## mrg (Feb 8, 2021)

A few miles up the Rio San Gabriel on the 41 Henderson and had to stop to admire a naked sunbather! well she was cement!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2021)

Spun MY Monark 4Bar around Long Beach with the Cyclone Coasters yesterday. My girl didn't like the idea of me riding one of her bikes for the Ride a Lady\Bring a Lady theme, so I unboxed her future Valentine's Day gift! It ain't her's yet!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2021)

02/09/2021 1936 Electric to the tip of the Newport peninsula; then ride to Huntington Pier for a pic...








back to the river trail, to meet @lounging riding 1941 Challenger, to Sunset Beach, water tower...













back through HB down to the end of the peninsula, and Great Mex for Taco Tuesday...








Electric C-model Schwinn 1" 22/10 gear:58 miles
Challenger DX Schwinn 1" 26/10 gear:30 miles
Super awesome day/place for/to RIDE!


----------



## ozzie (Feb 9, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> 02/09/2021 1936 Electric to the tip of the Newport peninsula; then ride to Huntington Pier for a pic...
> View attachment 1354864
> 
> View attachment 1354865
> ...



Man, that electric is damn cool.


----------



## mrg (Feb 9, 2021)

Rode over to the old space center to meet some friends at the Lazy Dog for lunch, good to see the restaurants busy with outside dining except for this Ruby’s been closed for a while so don’t know if it’ll open back up.


----------



## BcCleta (Feb 10, 2021)

mrg said:


> A few miles up the Rio San Gabriel on the 41 Henderson and had to stop to admire a naked sunbather! well she was cement!View attachment 1354404
> View attachment 1354407
> 
> View attachment 1354410
> ...



I grew up biking on that riverbed


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2021)

02/10/2021 Happy Hump-day; 1934 AIRFLYTE out at morning light for the ride...








down to the Wedge, then 15 miles to the tower in Sunset Beach...









back 10 miles to the river trail to meet more riders, to ride to Sunset Beach, Woody's for lunch...







the cliffs at Huntington is great for pics @cyclingday  ^^^^^   ....




back up the river trail home; 62 miles on another beautiful day for a ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 10, 2021)

Yellow one this afternoon


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 10, 2021)

Riding the JTT Cruiser.


@tripple3 above, with his beautiful 1934 Huffman, Airflyte.


----------



## Miq (Feb 11, 2021)

Not a great photo but a fun ride around Tempe Town Lake last night. 




41 New World


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 11, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Man, that electric is damn cool.



Thank you @ozzie from Austrailia, the land "Down Under".
I've had it quite awhile, and it's been getting all the "Coolest" bits and accessories found; it's a Schwinn.








						1936 Electric C model | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I like to start a thread on bikes to keep info (Pictures) so we can follow them. I bought 3 bikes from a friend that sold me the 1st Prewar cruiser; which I bought from him....:roll eyes: Im Hooked. this buy was June,2013 Greg has been doing bikes for a long time. He is pretty good with a...




					thecabe.com
				



02/11/2021 1938 Snyder Tiki Twin-bar, rustjunkie badge, down the river trail, to the beach, to Sunset Beach water tower...







back to the river trail, and back to the tower...







surfers B.C. 16.5 always have great snacks out for when i forget to bring something...



back to the river trail and home; 52 miles along the coast; beauty everywhere.


----------



## ozzie (Feb 11, 2021)

Thanks for the link to the story on the 36 electric. Great read. My dad was a radio technician. Worked in a radio factory building radios and military equipment during ww2 and then went on to establish a business building and distributing musical instruments, tv radio grams and guitar tube amps. I have a 36 frame too, (BFG streamline) that i’m working on at the moment. Too difficult downunder to piece it back together to original so i’ll have to put my spin on it with mix of parts i have plus a few i bought for it. once again thanks for all the great pix.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 11, 2021)

A chilly evening/sunset ride around the neighborhood. Took out the DX. A great time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## mrg (Feb 11, 2021)

A few miles up Santiago creek on my 41 DX today.


----------



## ian (Feb 12, 2021)

No riding today.........


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 12, 2021)

Flurries? Lol Nice pics.


ian said:


> No riding today.........
> 
> View attachment 1356492
> 
> View attachment 1356493



Bonus pic from last night's ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Feb 12, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Flurries? Lol Nice pics.
> 
> View attachment 1356593
> Bonus pic from last night's ride.
> Hammerhead



Just getting started here. Increasing chance later today, with more tonight. Got some of your weather......


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 12, 2021)

02/12/2021 the winds were contrary, pushed into it for 6 miles...









very few folks out today; the birds and i were having fun...





first and last pics same place; weather changes.
24 miles on 100 year old, Great Western moto-bike, paper-boy equipped bike, having fun until it wasn't fun anymore.


----------



## AndyA (Feb 12, 2021)

I hope that you folks from SoCal don't think that you are the only ones having fun! Okay, I'm jealous. But I did get out and ride across some icy patches in NE NJ on a Sun Retro 24".  Be well!


----------



## SKPC (Feb 12, 2021)

I ran four errands on the 3-speed 1936  _*Wards Hawthorne*_ today dressed for weather. Been snowing some with more coming.
It reached a high of 41 degrees F. today full of Pacific Ocean moisture.  No slippery spots.,






















*Edit: * Below is the final, non-fake news reality breakdown of the Wilson Glade avalanche that claimed the lives of four young  people last weekend.  A riveting, unbiased and pure panic story of a hellish situation and is worth reading.  I am an old crusty backcountry skiier and it really got to me. I have never seen a multiple-burial backcountry accident like this in 39 years of being here.  Imagine finding 4 young people dead....so sad. It has affected many here with much grief....I can only imagine what the four survivors and three rescuers are going through moving forward...





__





						Accident: Wilson Glade - Utah Avalanche Center
					






					utahavalanchecenter.org


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 12, 2021)

Another evening ride on my DX. Awesome time on a beautiful day. The streets are drying just in time for more snow tomorrow night. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 12, 2021)

Went skiing the last 4 days at Tahoe...a fun 91k vert, 63 mph, 94.4 miles...now back to the bike!

Rainbow lake




Old Gypsum factory on Alameda Creek...




Niles Depot Museum...
The *Niles Depot Museum* is located in the former Southern Pacific Railroad colonnade-style passenger depot built in 1901,[1] and freight depot, located in the Niles District of Fremont, California. The museum is operated by the Niles Depot Historical Foundation and features exhibits and artifacts about area railroads, including the early Southern Pacific Railroad and Western Pacific Railroad, as well as the current Union Pacific Railroad and Amtrak.








Loop back home through this little area...





Great day for a ride!


----------



## BcCleta (Feb 12, 2021)

Did not ride my bike today,  but took my daughter out on her 16 inch Pixie.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 13, 2021)

Happy Saturday! 02/13/2021 The '42 Elgin Tiki Cruiser rides again...



down to Sunset Beach water tower...



back to the river trail, back to Sunset water tower...







almost back to the river trail, i see all these bikes out for a ride, ended up back at HB Pier to admire the cruisers...







58 miles today for the Tiki Cruiser; much loved/missed rider, has fresh laced, cleaned and lubed wheel-set; rides Awesome!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Feb 13, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Today we went to lunch at lucky Chinese.  my wife rode her 41 LaSalle blue on blue awesome looking bike. Patent pending Lobdell chrome rims. I found these swinn typhoon cords and put them on today. Easy to ride great parade bike. View attachment 166718View attachment 166719
> 
> View attachment 166718
> 
> View attachment 166719


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Feb 13, 2021)

You sure have a ton of awesome bikes tripple3! Great job on keeping all those beauties rollin!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> You sure have a ton of awesome bikes tripple3! Great job on keeping all those beauties rollin!



Thank you. Just a care-taker that loves to ride.
I consider each "Ride" a gift; i kinda' suck at maintaining them tho....
I no longer have either of the bikes you "Quoted".
Keepers are what i call a "Biker's Dozen".
Bikes come-and-go; 3 still here from 6 1/2 years ago:
1936 Electric, 1937 Syracuse, 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser
Love the old Classic Antique Bicycle Exchange!











Thanks for looking through this thread that far back, and liking the Posts, of
What Bike Did You Ride TODAY!


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 14, 2021)

71 Arctic Cat Panther with a 634 Hirth motor


----------



## ian (Feb 14, 2021)

@Porkchop ,You got a couple sweet rides yourself!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Feb 14, 2021)

Thank you Ian! I’m a newbie to the vintage bike scene but I’ve been very fortunate to have made some friends that have been around it for a long time! With their help and my gear head old school heart it’s been great! So far everyone I’ve met in the vintage bike scene are really good humans and I love being a part of that! Looking forward to many more years of it! The first bike is my 1934 Hibbard true value hardware champion. The second is my wife’s 1952 Schwinn spitfire. The third is my friend Dale’s 1932 excelsior barn find. The forth is my friend Daniel’s 1955 Schwinn phantom. And the last is my friend Bob’s 1960 Schwinn speedster. We’re starting an old school bike club. We’re calling ourselves “the Rusty Relics “


----------



## ian (Feb 14, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Thank you Ian! I’m a newbie to the vintage bike scene but I’ve been very fortunate to have made some friends that have been around it for a long time! With their help and my gear head old school heart it’s been great! So far everyone I’ve met in the vintage bike scene are really good humans and I love being a part of that! Looking forward to many more years of it! The first bike is my 1934 Hibbard true value hardware champion. The second is my wife’s 1952 Schwinn spitfire. The third is my friend Dale’s 1932 excelsior barn find. The forth is my friend Daniel’s 1955 Schwinn phantom. And the last is my friend Bob’s 1960 Schwinn speedster. We’re starting an old school bike club. We’re calling ourselves “the Rusty Relics “
> 
> View attachment 1357555
> 
> ...



I enjoy all the riders and rides that Cabers have and share. Thanks for your pics and taking the time to post them. I'm snowed in........


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Feb 14, 2021)

That springer is crazy cool! That looks to be a prewar bike with the drop center wheels and front fork style? Tell us about that bike!?


----------



## ian (Feb 14, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> That springer is crazy cool! That looks to be a prewar bike with the drop center wheels and front fork style? Tell us about that bike!?



Haha. It's a mostly Flightliner ride, especially the springer. The frame is prolly mid '70s Huffy. The rims are from another donor bike. This is my first attempt at sorta vintage. See what The Cabe does to ya?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Feb 14, 2021)

I’m down with the sickness! Lmao!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy St. Valentine's Day!
First 20 mile ride was Aero King, Schwinn DBR, down to Balboa and home...








when back home, got the custom Schwinn Tandem ready to ride to the Circle City monthly ride.
Just over 30 miles round-trip, Santa Ana River Trail was nice, a lil' tricky in the streets with traffic.
We made it safe and had a good time.




Good turnout today; 26 riders/25 bikes.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 14, 2021)

3-spd Hawthorne townie again today.


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 14, 2021)

61 Schwinn around orange circle Good Times


----------



## mrg (Feb 14, 2021)

Ya, great day for a ride around Orange on the M&S Aircycle with the CC Crew!, didn’t take many pics tho!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 14, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1344064
> Rides like new.



Hello like this red one! My friend have one in blue, he asked where to find that tank?


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2021)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> Hello like this red one! My friend have one in blue, he asked where to find that tank?



I found it on Craigslist, Chula Vista.
Road-trip with @Cory ; the morning theCABE was down, getting a new Server. Jan. 22, 2021








Made in U.S.A. Santa Ana, Orange County, CA.


----------



## Miq (Feb 14, 2021)

Ride w the family on the canal.



Then an afternoon ride on the green belt. 




1941 New World


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 14, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> I found it on Craigslist, Chula Vista.
> Road-trip with @Cory ; the morning theCABE was down, getting a new Server. Jan. 22, 2021
> View attachment 1358111
> 
> ...



Hi your Dyno color red its beautiful! He owns his blue Dyno since new! But he likes the tank! Gives more attitude to the bike! Thanks


----------



## Shellygasser (Feb 14, 2021)

Took the 55 spitfire to circle city today had a blast with lots of vintage bikes


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 15, 2021)

A Couple Survivors. 1952 Monark Super Deluxe Front. 1949 Monark Super Deluxe rear.
Come On Warm Weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miq (Feb 15, 2021)

Lunchtime ride with the fam.


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 15, 2021)

Really nice day, breezy and 80F so off on my 73 Speedster on a relaxed 12 mile ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 15, 2021)

02/15/2021 epic ride day on Velvet deLuxe, 1935 Huffman...




first trip to Sunset Beach water tower, back to HB SA river...












and back, and back for lunch at Woody's...








Amber inspired me to do it again, so back to Sunset...








trying to draft a fast bike, leg-cramp; good thing drinking fountains are often along the beaches...



this is where a couple young boys saw me roll up and said, "Check out that Dude's Bike"!!!
decided to finish with a trip to Balboa, for the sights and scenery...












close to home, made it before the "Street lights came on", 102 miles along the most beautiful bike path i know.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Feb 15, 2021)

Your an animal !! Super awesome tripple3!


----------



## ozzie (Feb 15, 2021)

Love it!!!


----------



## mrg (Feb 15, 2021)

A Cool day to cruise in HB on a pair of Wasps, equipped 54 and unequipped 59!, Oh ya, tripple3 pasted us once before lunch and going the other way after


----------



## Sonic_scout (Feb 15, 2021)

Snowed in so I can't ride


----------



## Oilit (Feb 16, 2021)

mrg said:


> A Cool day to cruise in HB on a pair of Wasps, equipped 54 and unequipped 59!, Oh ya, tripple3 pasted us once before lunch and going the other way afterView attachment 1358620
> View attachment 1358621
> 
> View attachment 1358622
> ...



Look at all that sunshine! And warm weather! (at least going by the girl on the skates). Some of us can only dream. But then again, at least here it's just rain, so I won't complain.


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 16, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> 02/15/2021 epic ride day on Velvet deLuxe, 1935 Huffman...
> View attachment 1358527
> 
> first trip to Sunset Beach water tower, back to HB SA river...
> ...


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 16, 2021)

Breezy and a cool 74 here. Took my 55 Spitfire on a 12 mile ride but felt like 20! Anyway these lads came over to peek at my bike.








These are just a few dudes that are a special attraction in this area, cared for by the local merchants. One white rooster named Fred has his own chair in one of the antique shops and hangs out mostly at that particular store.
Here is Fred away from his padded chair and over by the Ace Hardware checking out customers by the front door. Fred thinks he’s a person and will hang out with you. He also hangs out by the US Post Office front door!




After spending time with the lads I went on with my ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2021)

Yes, California dreamin' on such a Winters' day...
three trips to the water tower in Sunset, adds 72 miles to '40 Western Flyer, HD








this is where we Ride up to Ride down...





















riders ride faster when riding with another rider: Jeff... done this before...




Tacos and a Coke to wrap it up for TUESDAY! 02/16/2021


----------



## COB (Feb 16, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Yes, California dreamin' on such a Winters' day...
> three trips to the water tower in Sunset, adds 72 miles to '40 Western Flyer, HD
> View attachment 1358957
> 
> ...




Tripple3, I was doing some "California Dreamin'" today as I was shoveling snow trying to dig my vehicles out... We got a bunch dumped on us yesterday and it was really cold here this morning. After finally getting the vehicles dug out, I decided to go for a bike ride. No school here today so there was some sledding action on school hill. I took a few other random pics while on my ride around town.


----------



## mrg (Feb 16, 2021)

I really feel bad if I complain about our weather ( kinda bummed if its under 70 ) knowing what some of you are dealing with!, that being said I was starting to rethink my ride on the 59 Wasp over to the Rio Hondo because of the damm wind when I saw the gates open to the old county poor farm/Rancho los Amigos hospital so did a few laps keeping an eye out for the Sheriff that always kick me out but no trouble today and less windy in between the old buildings just had to dodge the flying palm fronds!. a couple of pics of the what use to be the Commandant's house ( the homeless burnt it down ) and the last couple of pics of where I spent many a nite in my 20's, in the 70-80's it was a dormitory for out of state nursing students, weird this place has always been half abandoned even when we rode our StingRays around but guess that's what has always made it a cool hangout!


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 16, 2021)

56 Phantom BF Goodrich test drive bigger handlebars


----------



## ozzie (Feb 16, 2021)

COB said:


> Tripple3, I was doing some "California Dreamin'" today as I was shoveling snow trying to dig my vehicles out... We got a bunch dumped on us yesterday and it was really cold here this morning. After finally getting the vehicles dug out, I decided to go for a bike ride. No school here today so there was some sledding action on school hill. I took a few other random pics while on my ride around town.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful pix mate


----------



## COB (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2021)

I decided to give up booze for Lent, so Jon @Vintage Paintworx came by and we rode over to one of my local breweries to fill up on my favorite stout. It's gonna be a looooong 40 days
Wish me luck!


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 17, 2021)

55 Chicago Schwinn Hornet Deluxe test ride smooth wide turns. spring shocks Works excellent


----------



## Shellygasser (Feb 17, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> 55 Chicago Schwinn Hornet Deluxe test ride smooth wide turns. spring shocks Works excellent
> 
> View attachment 1359396



Nice do I get to ride it


----------



## ninolecoast (Feb 17, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> I found it on Craigslist, Chula Vista.
> Road-trip with @Cory ; the morning theCABE was down, getting a new Server. Jan. 22, 2021
> View attachment 1358111
> 
> ...



It needs several horns and bells to put your stamp on it, lol


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2021)

Happy Hump Day!
First, 1939 DELMAR to Sunset Beach and back home, 32 miles...











@lounging brought a Shelby Flyer, looking Awesome, but not quite ready for a big beach ride...soon...
so he rode DELMAR, and '40 Western Flyer got to get out again, for a ride to the Wedge, Newport Beach...
















second ride is 22 miles, Great Mex Tacos, and a wonderful ride.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 17, 2021)

^^^ I'd like some of that sunshine up here ^^^  It's cold out!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 17, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> I decided to give up booze for Lent, so Jon @Vintage Paintworx came by and we rode over to one of my local breweries to fill up on my favorite stout. It's gonna be a looooong 40 days
> Wish me luck!
> 
> View attachment 1359360
> ...



Nobody likes a "Quitter". 

Good luck..


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 17, 2021)

Tim the Skid said:


> ^^^ I'd like some of that sunshine up here ^^^  It's cold out!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 17, 2021)

Dug this one out of the back of the barn and went for a ride. Didn't bother to wipe off the cobwebs or dust.


----------



## ozzie (Feb 17, 2021)

Tim the Skid said:


> Dug this one out of the back of the barn and went for a ride. Didn't bother to wipe off the cobwebs or dust.
> View attachment 1359466



That’s a sweet ride mate.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 17, 2021)

Just picked up this 1-owner white Schwinn Racer...1960/1961 with winged badge.

Heading out for a test run...









Horseshoe lake...




Local parks...








Great day for a ride!


----------



## ozzie (Feb 17, 2021)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Just picked up this 1-owner white Schwinn Racer...1960/1961 with winged badge.
> 
> Heading out for a test run...
> View attachment 1359631
> ...



Stunning unique ride. You guys are killing me with these amazing finds. Impossible to find vintage USA bikes downunder so i’ve resorted to creating my own tribute rides.


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 17, 2021)

Tim the Skid said:


> Dug this one out of the back of the barn and went for a ride. Didn't bother to wipe off the cobwebs or dust.
> View attachment 1359466View attachment 1359673



That's pretty!!!


----------



## Miq (Feb 17, 2021)

Windy night ride w Philthy to Kyrene.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 18, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Stunning unique ride. You guys are killing me with these amazing finds. Impossible to find vintage USA bikes downunder so i’ve resorted to creating my own tribute rides.View attachment 1359636
> View attachment 1359637



I agree, it can be very frustrating looking from the outside in to this wonderful world of bikes!


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 18, 2021)

1956 Schwinn BFG balloon bike rat rod


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2021)

02/18/2021 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser 40 miles; beautiful & blustery...








Didn't stop in Sunset today, running out of camera angles and interesting back-drops...





it's great to have options, different bikes have different gears, just One, itch pitch, 24/10 Musselman coaster on this; great ride.


----------



## ian (Feb 18, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> 02/18/2021 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser 40 miles; beautiful & blustery...
> View attachment 1359999
> 
> View attachment 1360000
> ...



How about a low angle shot of the back tire?


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 18, 2021)

Evening ride around the neighborhood, before the snow comes. Been having some crappy weather here also. Snow, sleet, rain then more sleet. Come on Spring. Took out the DX as it was already at the stairs. Awesome ride. Stay safe, keep warm and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 18, 2021)

According to my Strava app on my phone, average speed today was 13 mph and the fastest at 32 mph. The app logged me as covering 10.7 miles in 47 minutes, so not bad for an old 65 year old fart. 
Today’s ride on my 73 Continental


----------



## ian (Feb 18, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> According to my Strava app on my phone, average speed today was 13 mph and the fastest at 32 mph. The app logged me as covering 10.7 miles in 47 minutes, so not bad for an old 65 year old fart.
> Today’s ride on my 73 Continental
> View attachment 1360220
> 
> ...



Got gears?


----------



## SKPC (Feb 18, 2021)

Rode the bike instead of the lifts today because of the crowded conditions in town this week.  Way too many people here lately.


----------



## 63caddy (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 18, 2021)

I rode my friends recently completed clown bike today. Sorry I don't have the pics of me riding it.


----------



## ozzie (Feb 18, 2021)

63caddy said:


> View attachment 1360245
> 
> View attachment 1360246





63caddy said:


> View attachment 1360245
> 
> View attachment 1360246



love it.


----------



## mrg (Feb 18, 2021)

I recognize that bike, came out cool but we need some action shots! especially after finishing those bottles!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 18, 2021)

mrg said:


> I recognize that bike, came out cool but we need some action shots! especially after finishing those bottles!View attachment 1360291



It bucks like a bronco when you're going fast. I will see if he can attach the video.


----------



## mrg (Feb 18, 2021)

Took it to many car shows and we put many miles on it just like the bikes at our school carnivals when we were kids. One time front wheel really started rockin when the front axle broke!


----------



## Sven (Feb 19, 2021)

Finally a break from freezing rain, sleet and snow.
I took my rat bobber American  out for a spin around the neighborhood. 






A bit of sun coming out, a some blue sky.



Short , but a great ride.  Ride Safe.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2021)

Quote @ian  How about a low angle shot of the back tire?











Quite a lovely day, riding Velvet deLUXE, back and forth 3X Huntington and Sunset Beaches...
Marty @cyclingday joined me for the final lap and lunch at Woody's.
















72 miles for Velvet, running real smooth.


----------



## ian (Feb 19, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1360527
> Quote @ian  How about a low angle shot of the back tire?
> View attachment 1360528
> 
> ...



Haha! Thanks for the low angle heinie shot......


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 19, 2021)

Pulled this one out of the bike pile...1952 Schwinn Panther Rat...

Heading out...





Lago Los Osos...Quarry Lakes regional park.




Then rode to Dry Creek regional park...
Meyers Cottage was a popular summer home of Edith, Mildred, and Jeanette Meyers, three sisters of Alameda who were very involved in local charities and fundraisers during the early and mid 1900s. The sisters also owned the 1,626-acre Dry Creek Ranch, which was donated to the Park District in 1979 and later opened as Dry Creek Regional Park.










_"This is Dry Creek  and we bid you welcome.
Famed in the early 1880s for the spirit of gaiety that reigned here on festival days, guests poured in from the rural districts of the whole county to greet their friends and make merry.
And so today, we pray you to maintain with us that holiday spirit; leave care and worry behind you; enjoy the beauties of nature here in your midst; and pause for a moment in your rush through life to give thanks to the great artist who painted this ever-changing picture of the hills and fields and streams."_
--Edith Meyers, of the Meyers Ranch Family








Great day for a ride!


----------



## mrg (Feb 19, 2021)

A few miles around Orange today on a Spitfire 24.


----------



## fattyre (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 20, 2021)

02/20/2021 Happy Saturday! Green Light=Go straight



Riders out for a ride...












1937 Syracuse, to Sunset Beach, turn around and fly back...




Super-Cool Miss America with new owner Susie, enjoying the day...




32 miles today, getting crowded early on another lovely day at the beach.


----------



## Sven (Feb 20, 2021)

*DO YOU GUYS OVER ON THE WESTSIDE EVER GET TIRED OF YOUR GORGEOUS  WEATHER?
LOL.*
Anyway.......
I managed to get my '55 Corvette out of my shed without falling on my ass. My lawn is nothing but an ice covered  terrain.  After pumping up the tires I took  ride around the neighborhood. 





Another short but nice ride. Stay safe


----------



## COB (Feb 20, 2021)

Quick trip to the post office to drop something in the mail.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Feb 20, 2021)

Wind was blowing north to south, so I rode east/west to the nature reserve and Power Line Road.



Here are a few of the many alligators I saw soaking up some rays on a cool day.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 20, 2021)

A cruise to the park with the kiddo. 38 rollfast. A little chilly out.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 20, 2021)

Took a long ride this afternoon...

Heading out...







first stop...Lakeshore park...




Then I rode out to the S.F. NWR...




Then out to Coyote Hills...




Heading back...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## Miq (Feb 20, 2021)

Windy ride around Tempe Town Lake on Gramp’s 41 New World.


----------



## MP12965 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2021)

A quick 22 miles on Rustjunkie Tiki twin bar. 




Sometimes the wind just stokes the fire...


----------



## ballooney (Feb 21, 2021)

Got out on the 38 motorbike with my wife for for breakfast.  Beautiful day to be out...


----------



## Sven (Feb 21, 2021)

After a few stop and walks due to the ice on the trail, I aborted and went else where.



I rode around the Wharf area. This house gets worse every time I see it.


.
A pair of  vultures in the background. 



A shot of the Wicomico River. 



Great Ride. Stay Safe.


----------



## COB (Feb 21, 2021)

Still winter but warmer today than it was earlier in the week. Come on spring!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2021)

Sven said:


> After a few stop and walks due to the ice on the trail, I aborted and went else where.
> View attachment 1361753
> I rode around the Wharf area. This house gets worse every time I see it.
> View attachment 1361756.
> ...




Is that the house from the Wizard of Oz?


----------



## Shellygasser (Feb 21, 2021)

Out for a Sunday ride at Fairmont park on the 55 spitfire, 61 streamliner, and 67 Stingray jr


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 21, 2021)

About 12 miles today. My 1945 RoadMaster and my buddy on his 1946 Dx


----------



## ian (Feb 21, 2021)

Took the ratcycle out to check out the new 36 tooth chainring and cushy saddle. This one is going to be gifted to a neighbor so I'll have a riding buddy. I'm waiting for a new fork from @Gordon to arrive, and I'll trade the rims for some aluminum MTB ones from the pile. Then I'll have room for a new project!
It's finally warm enough to get around.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 21, 2021)

..


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 21, 2021)

Afternoon ride on the ~1924 Great Western Mfg. Co. "America"...with a Luxlowbikes wheel set.

Sequoia Bridge...




Old RR rails...




Niles canyon...








Heading home...Ca. Nursery Historical Park.




Great day for a ride!


----------



## AndyA (Feb 21, 2021)

Lots of snow around in northeast Jersey and patches of black ice on the roads; therefore, I rode the Nishiki 12-speed mixte on a trainer in the basement. I recently rigged up a homemade iPhone holder using a handlebar reflector mount. Not as much fun as on the road but warmer.


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 21, 2021)

1961 Streamliner Chicago  Schwinn . cool ride Fairmount parks in Riverside. Good Times lots of cool spots to take pics. Road 3 and 1/2 miles


----------



## AndyA (Feb 21, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> 1961 Streamliner Chicago  Schwinn . cool ride Fairmount parks in Riverside. Good Times lots of cool spots to take pics. Road 3 and 1/2 miles



Cousin Rat Rod:
Cheese and crackers! Sun and trees and liquid water! You SoCal guys are killing me!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 21, 2021)

rode this today ....


----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> rode this today .... View attachment 1362206



Oh! nice bike too!


----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2021)

Nice day for a family ride on the 38 Henderson.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 22, 2021)

Took my crusty Collegiate for yesterday's OBC monthly ride in Denver since it was the easiest to grab & closest to my car. Temperature was around 40° & windy but great to see everyone & their bikes!!










We rode past my Grandparents church on our way back! So many good memories of that place.......


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 22, 2021)

_*Another shot from yesterday... 31 mile ride ... Decided to take the 2020 29er Gary Turner "MERICA" cruiser out since there was a 24" 26" 29" BMX event in Huntington Beach that we rode to & rode through to hit lunch up in Sunset Beach @ Woody's Diner before heading back to our cars .. but it was so nice out we decided to ride some more down to the Wedge since the weather was so nice in the low 70's .. We hit up dinner on the way back to our cars & then headed home .. 

This shot was taken in Newport Beach @ the Wedge @ 5:41 pm .. the Wedge is located on the end of the Balboa Peninsula in Newport Beach CA .. Ridden not Hidden *_


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 22, 2021)

1936 on the road again. It looks like lunch is being delivered by the new normal “robot”!


----------



## bleedingfingers (Feb 22, 2021)

Here's a nice contrast to Jons Picture .
Finally starting to melt here took the Dx for a soggy rip .
Thats my neighbour across the streets snowbank


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 22, 2021)

02/22/2021 1940 WF HD WWII LABL Service bike to Sunset Beach water tower...












Back at the river trail in HB, Jeremy painted a picture of me...
back to the tower...








Darren was on PCH and saw me flying along the trail and swooped in to ride along;
awesome fast bike just finished up Custom...
more riding, same amazement...












back to the tower and lunch with Marty at Woody's, 76 miles on quite a beautiful day at the beach.


----------



## fattyre (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Feb 22, 2021)

Took 38 Henderson out after some work and trying out some different bar/neck combinations, good to see the hospital not so crazy crowed and the HS sports starting (crack of the bat! ) and the skate park to crowed to take my bike in ( and make a fool of myself ) and always got to get a pic in front of the disassembled space shuttle ( it's just left over from when the built them here ), they keep it covered pretty good but hope they build a place to display it before the weather gets to it.


----------



## Miq (Feb 22, 2021)

Night ride out to Gilbert.


----------



## gkeep (Feb 22, 2021)

Crazy nice spring weather today, 70 degrees! Took a sunrise ride on the 64 Traveler and a Sunset ride on the teens Pierce. Forecast is for 75 degrees tomorrow, so wrong for Feb...


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 22, 2021)

Rode my newly built twin on a shakedown cruise.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 23, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> 02/22/2021 1940 WF HD WWII LABL Service bike to Sunset Beach water tower...
> View attachment 1362483
> 
> View attachment 1362484
> ...



Beautiful shot across the water!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 23, 2021)

yesterday was another  grand day here in pistol river over lookin' the pacific....and a brief stop at the Myers creek bridge


----------



## Sven (Feb 23, 2021)

Maryland starts here!








St Clements Island  in the background. 




The weather has broke. A great ride. Be Safe


----------



## ian (Feb 23, 2021)

Hobo Bill said:


> yesterday was another  grand day here in pistol river over lookin' the pacific....and a brief stop at the Myers creek bridge
> 
> View attachment 1362672
> 
> View attachment 1362673



Don't look down at the Thomas Creek bridge!!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 23, 2021)

jungleterry said:


> Thats great information ,I did notice you can take the blocks off of these but wasn't sure how can came off .now I do thank you .






Sven said:


> Maryland starts here!
> View attachment 1362777
> View attachment 1362778View attachment 1362780
> St Clements Island  in the background.
> ...



Nice little piece of historical information @Sven   and that second photo on the jetty is beautiful!


----------



## fattyre (Feb 23, 2021)

Mighty nice day for a bike ride over here.


----------



## Sven (Feb 23, 2021)

fattyre said:


> Mighty nice day for a bike ride over here.
> View attachment 1362814



Nice shot of those GP23s.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 23, 2021)

What's all that goin' on in the Eastern sky-line at first light...



















Woody's has/servers Peanut Butter, all-time favorite!!!




02/23/2021 same old bike, 52 miles along the coast, HB and Sunset Beach.


----------



## fattyre (Feb 23, 2021)

Sven said:


> Nice shot of those GP23s.



They do stand out nicely with those fresh paint jobs.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 23, 2021)

The 55 vette


----------



## mrg (Feb 23, 2021)

Man, in the 80’s today like spring is here but still no rain and February is supposed to be the wettest month, oh well, took the 38 Henderson down river aways


----------



## AndyA (Feb 24, 2021)

Sunny and warmer today in NE NJ today. Snow is melting. Nice day for riding the Schwinn Cruiser (1989 or 1990?). Got some salt on the tires (unlike some members of this forum, not from the beach). At the high school I saw the hope of spring; someone shoveled snow to make a patch of green for kicking around a soccer ball.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 24, 2021)

02/24/2021 Two trips to the tower, Sunset, one loop of the peninsula, Newport...




1935 Velvet deLUXE, Huffman Hot-Rod Beach cruiser; 62 miles, home for lunch.


----------



## Sven (Feb 24, 2021)

60°, sunny day.  Back out on my '64 Varsity ( Copperhead ) today  around Compton.
Don't know what this bush is, but a ton of bright red berries.



Capt Sam's store. Nice cold beer. 


..and Capt Sams ball field.



Great Ride. Stay Safe


----------



## ian (Feb 24, 2021)

Got out for a short ride today on the '51 JC Higgins around downtown and the 'hood. The snow is slowly melting,  and the sky is blue with high clouds.  Spring is a-comin' ! We almost hit 50 today.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 24, 2021)

Afternoon ride around the neighborhood. Mid 40's here today and the snow is starting to melt. An excellent time on my DX. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 24, 2021)

Rode my 61 to the local bar


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 25, 2021)

Sven said:


> 60°, sunny day.  Back out on my '64 Varsity ( Copperhead ) today  around Compton.
> Don't know what this bush is, but a ton of bright red berries.
> View attachment 1363274
> Capt Sam's store. Nice cold beer. View attachment 1363275
> ...



'Copperhead' looks good against that "Heavenly Bamboo" (Nandina domestica). I think, lol, not quite enough detail to be 100% accurate!
That Copper colour is very nice on a bicycle.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 25, 2021)

02/25/2021 Forecasting hi-wind warnings, so Elgin Oriole "Curvey Cruiser" gets the call...



head-wind the whole way to Sunset Beach...
tail-wind blew me back to HB, where the wind shifted...




head-wind all the way to Balboa, seems to be changing/shifting all day...




40 miles playing with the "Up-Drafts"


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 25, 2021)

Afternoon neighborhood ride on my DX. Back down in the 30's today, still an awesome time. Caught the almost full waxing gibbous moon. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## mrg (Feb 25, 2021)

Dug out my Cousins/Dad old 55 Spitfire that I added a tank years ago for a few miles over to the tracks, still rides good like when I first could touch the pedals on it .around 1965.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 25, 2021)

A near perfect day today.  Incredibly fun, fast Alpine skiing with good friends and stunning clear weather, ripping the soft rolled with few out and empty lifts.  It's expected to become very busy again starting this weekend along with more storms as well.   I was so pleased about these perfect conditions that I broke out the Colson to go to the PO and around the hood a bit later in the day for a finale...


----------



## Sven (Feb 26, 2021)

I took the '55 Vette out  to meet a friend for a  walk on the Three Notch Trail. I rode about 6 miles , we walked about 5 miles. She needs to get a bike ...






A little bridge to nowhere 


A great day for a ride and a walk. Be Safe


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2021)

It's Friday!



first trip to the tower,



back to HB river trail,



back to the tower,



down to the Wedge, Newport Beach,



Great Mex Taco Tuesday on Friday too; 
wraps up the work-week with 62 miles today;
1935 Huffman, Velvet deLUXE; ride's awesome.


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 26, 2021)

CWC rat rod


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 26, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> CWC rat rod
> 
> View attachment 1364288
> 
> View attachment 1364289


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 26, 2021)

What a beautiful sunny day. Was 65 in the morning and 80 at 3pm! Great time for a ride on my 46 Rollfast tall frame and log some miles to burn off the Mellow Mushroom Pizza.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 26, 2021)

Evening sunset/ moonrise ride. A beautiful day nice cool temps in the low 30's. Excellent time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## mrg (Feb 26, 2021)

Putting a few miles on the white 80 before it goes down the road.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2021)

02/27/2021 1935 Huffman 62 miles at OC Beaches.


----------



## Sven (Feb 27, 2021)

The rains have washed away the rest of the snow. And the skies are blue for now. I  took out my '63 American Rat Bobber for a spin .


Cryer's Back Road Inn is still closed.  I don't know who "Solly" is. This sign has been here for monthes.



You can get beer here 


Great ride.  Spring is on its way, but we'll probably get another snow in  March. But I'll take the good days.  Great Ride. Br Safe


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 27, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> 02/27/2021 1935 Huffman 62 miles at OC Beaches.




Does someone live in that water tower looking thing?


----------



## ian (Feb 27, 2021)

The Higgins called me over to go for a ride up Mill Creek path. It's a beauty of a day here in Walla Walla, perfect for any outdoor activity you could ever imagine,  except swimming I would guess.


----------



## JGG (Feb 27, 2021)

Nice cruise around La Mesa, Ca today on my 54? Opalescent Panther


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Feb 27, 2021)

Took the 49 out for it’s first ride last night after weeks of bringing it back to life!


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 27, 2021)

This 80 Chesnut Suburban is so comfortable to ride that I can be riding it all day. Went out on a relaxing 14 mile ride with sunshine and 80 temp.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 28, 2021)

Still not permitted on the road, another couple of weeks I hope.
Rode these two on the turbo trainer outside in the garden (as it was a gorgeous Spring afternoon) in the UK  truss-bridge frame "Cycles Morot (France)' and "Razesa" lo-pro track pursuit (Spain).....




Sublime examples of the tube benders art.....


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 28, 2021)

Start the ride with waning full moon, setting behind High Voltage transmission lines...















helpful rider Norma, holds up Tiki Cruiser for the shot...



02/28/2021 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser, 40 miles along the coast with "High Wind Warnings".
02/07, Some folks asked me, "how many miles/month i ride?" at the monthly @cyclonecoaster.com *1st Sunday Ride*.
This month: 1542 miles; didn't miss a day!
Much Better than working LOL.


----------



## ian (Feb 28, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Start the ride with waning full moon, setting behind High Voltage transmission lines...
> View attachment 1365324
> 
> View attachment 1365325
> ...



I was gonna ask that same question!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Feb 28, 2021)

Your a riding machine!


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 28, 2021)

Went to Hemet Lake in the San Jacinto Mountain. On my 61 Streamliner brought some friends along for the ride Good Times


----------



## Shellygasser (Feb 28, 2021)

Funday Sunday ride at Lake Hemet


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 28, 2021)

Shellygasser said:


> Funday Sunday ride at Lake Hemet
> 
> View attachment 1365497
> 
> ...



Great riding with you guys really enjoy the picnic


----------



## MP12965 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## ian (Mar 1, 2021)

Shellygasser said:


> Funday Sunday ride at Lake Hemet
> 
> View attachment 1365497
> 
> ...



Looks like you had the place to yourself!


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 1, 2021)

MP12965 said:


> View attachment 1365561View attachment 1365562View attachment 1365563



Long Beach yesterday??


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 1, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Start the ride with waning full moon, setting behind High Voltage transmission lines...
> View attachment 1365324
> 
> View attachment 1365325
> ...



Hey tripple3....how about some close up photos of the details on the Tiki Cruiser! Looks like a very interesting bike!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 1, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Hey tripple3....how about some close up photos of the details on the Tiki Cruiser! Looks like a very interesting bike!



Funny you should say that.....









						The Most Photographed bike on the CABE.... | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I showed up to a ride on my Elgin and one of the other riders said, "That bike is the most photographed bike on the Cabe!" or something close to that. That gave me the idea to see others that get "ridden around" to different "Picture SPOT" admired for all its "Specialness"  Cyclingday rode her...




					thecabe.com


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 1, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Hey tripple3....how about some close up photos of the details on the Tiki Cruiser! Looks like a very interesting bike!



Thanks!
Way Cool bike; rides awesome; again today 44 miles...
Thanks for posting the link @WetDogGraphix











This is Surfside, CA
Private community just north of the water tower, Sunset Beach.
The gate was open.


----------



## Shellygasser (Mar 1, 2021)

ian said:


> Looks like you had the place to yourself!



There was hardly anyone there I practically did have the place to myself.  It was very nice.


----------



## JLF (Mar 1, 2021)

The ice now a distant memory... surveying the destruction on the (ever changing) Klunker Evolution build.  Feels like Spring is in the air.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 1, 2021)

2 parks a lake and a pond. Rolling with the kiddo on my 34 ColsON.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 1, 2021)

Torrance to Malibu and back on the 26” BMX Strand Cruisers.


























44 miles on an absolutely delightful day.
This March 1st was a good one!


----------



## Miq (Mar 1, 2021)

Rode around Tempe Town Lake w Philthy.  Great evening temps for a ride. 







1941 New World


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 1, 2021)

I rode put new tires on my '52 Schwinn and had a nice ride today.


----------



## mrg (Mar 1, 2021)

Sense the schools are still closed it's a great place to slide the 38 Henderson around the hallways, at least till I get kicked out!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 2, 2021)

Getting up & down the ice mountain almost took me out but I got the shot!

Spring is coming folks!!


----------



## mrg (Mar 2, 2021)

@Krakatoa, where's the pics of you riding down that Ice Mt.?


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 2, 2021)

BFG Phantom 56 rat rod test ride SoCal


----------



## ian (Mar 2, 2021)

I had to do it!! I had to take the Higgins and go for an 8 mile or so spin today.
Downtown is full of tourists trying our local wine and cafes, so it was up to me to be a defensive driver.  Got a few compliments about the patina and questions about what color I'm planning to paint it. At least there wasn't anybody asking if it's a Schwinn.


----------



## ian (Mar 2, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> BFG Phantom 56 rat rod test ride SoCal
> 
> View attachment 1366318



Is this near Mead Valley?


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 2, 2021)

ian said:


> Is this near Mead Valley? The town of Perris by Lake Elsinore


----------



## ian (Mar 2, 2021)

I used to live in Lakeview, near Nuevo back in the early '80s. Lake Perris was the hot spot back then.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2021)

Another lovely Spring day at the beach, riding 1934 Huffman AIRFLYTE...
waning full moon heading down over the Pacific for @Hammerhead  ...




Click through this thread; we've been posting about this tower for years now...



down south to the tip of the peninsula, the Wedge,
super-clear water today with lots of Garibaldi...











finished back at HB pier, before heading home;
46 miles today, with taco Tuesday at Great Mex, and a Razzle-Dazzle Lemonade from Barrett's, twas an awesome day!


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 2, 2021)

The 47 schwinn today


----------



## ozzie (Mar 2, 2021)

MP12965 said:


> View attachment 1365561View attachment 1365562View attachment 1365563



sweet unique ride


----------



## tacochris (Mar 2, 2021)

I had the pleasure of riding my october 55 Krusty red phantom everyday from Thursday to Sunday at a local car/truck show.  It rode like a dream...


----------



## Sven (Mar 2, 2021)

I took my newly acquired 87' Schwinn High Sierra out for a bit today. I like the feel of it.



I like the roller cam brakes. I've read that adjustment is somewhat of a pain. It doesn't seem it would be that hard..but I don't know. 
The man I bought the bike from said he had no problem with adjustments.  But then again he was  bicycle mechanic in the DC area for 20 some years.







I've never had a bike with bar ends. Used them a bit to go up a hill...nice


Anyway great ride. Be Safe


----------



## ozzie (Mar 2, 2021)

Sven said:


> I took my newly acquired 87' Schwinn High Sierra out for a bit today. I like the feel of it.
> View attachment 1366425
> I like the roller cam brakes. I've read that adjustment is somewhat of a pain. It doesn't seem it would be that hard..but I don't know.
> The man I bought the bike from said he had no problem with adjustments.  But then again he was  bicycle mechanic in the DC area for 20 some years.
> ...





Sven said:


> I took my newly acquired 87' Schwinn High Sierra out for a bit today. I like the feel of it.
> View attachment 1366425
> I like the roller cam brakes. I've read that adjustment is somewhat of a pain. It doesn't seem it would be that hard..but I don't know.
> The man I bought the bike from said he had no problem with adjustments.  But then again he was  bicycle mechanic in the DC area for 20 some years.
> ...





Sven said:


> I took my newly acquired 87' Schwinn High Sierra out for a bit today. I like the feel of it.
> View attachment 1366425
> I like the roller cam brakes. I've read that adjustment is somewhat of a pain. It doesn't seem it would be that hard..but I don't know.
> The man I bought the bike from said he had no problem with adjustments.  But then again he was  bicycle mechanic in the DC area for 20 some years.
> ...



I love mtbs from that era. That Schwinn is a killer. Here’s mine. Shogun Trailblazer. double butted cromo. Purchased new in 89, sold to a mate in 2000 who rode it into the ground. Got it 2014, restored and upgraded.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Mar 3, 2021)

Right on ozzie. I have two Shoguns in the basement (owned three in total). Both bought new by me. Both Team Issue Prairie Breakers. An '88 and a 91-ish (can't remember). Shogun marketed for a while, the disappeared. GT helped kill them IMO (with the triple triangle thing).
I had the Tioga Farmer John tires on the first, and the Ritchey WCS Mega Bites & Z Max tires on the newer one. Best mtb tires ever IMO (early Ritchey's - folding and light)
I will grab a pic of mine soon. Cheers


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 3, 2021)

Great weather for a ride today. Felt so good to get out for a decent trek. It's 303 day (March 03) here in the Denver metro area. I had heard that a new section of bike trail was completed leading to Union Reservoir so I rolled out then decided to go a bit further East on a dirt road. I'm lucky to live in an area where they are willing to put tax dollars towards recreational trails.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2021)

1940 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty, south first, into the wind...




fought the south head-wind to 15th street, Newport, 7AM turn around...



to the end of Sunset Beach...



almost home, starting to rain...



36 miles before the wet weather gets here; this bike loves to fly.


----------



## buck hughes (Mar 3, 2021)

took the Manton& Smith for a ride.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 3, 2021)

_s_


Maxacceleration said:


> Right on ozzie. I have two Shoguns in the basement (owned three in total). Both bought new by me. Both Team Issue Prairie Breakers. An '88 and a 91-ish (can't remember). Shogun marketed for a while, the disappeared. GT helped kill them IMO (with the triple triangle thing).
> I had the Tioga Farmer John tires on the first, and the Ritchey WCS Mega Bites & Z Max tires on the newer one. Best mtb tires ever IMO (early Ritchey's - folding and light)
> I will grab a pic of mine soon. Cheers



Thanks mate. Those shoguns you have are the bees knees. I would love to see them. Re those Farmer john tires (think mine were nephews)  i removed mine shortly after buying it as i was riding mainly on sealed roads. Had them in mums garage for years and stupidly tossed them out when she sold the house about 10 years back!


----------



## Sven (Mar 3, 2021)

I washed and pumped up the tires on my '59 Higgins Flightliner. I rode around the            " village " of Mechanicsville and further up north on the TNT.
This is the old Fowler estate



What's now a housing complex use to be Fowler store






The old bank


Further up north






Great sunny day, Great ride. Be Safe.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 3, 2021)

Sven said:


> I washed and pumped up the tires on my '59 Higgins Flightliner. I rode around the            " village " of Mechanicsville and further up north on the TNT.
> This is the old Fowler estate
> View attachment 1366839
> What's now a housing complex use to be Fowler store
> ...



beautiful pictures


----------



## ian (Mar 3, 2021)

I put the baskets on the ratcycle so I can go and get groceries. It's a Spring day here for sure, 62 and blue, sunny skies, and
I even found an old car by the cheese shop while I was downtown. It's a great day for a ride! I even got lapped by 4 youngsters riding wheelies.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Mar 3, 2021)

In reply to ozzie, I broke out and rode my Shogun Team Issue Prarrie Breakers today. Both in riding condition, although the camo one has been pilfered quite a bit of the good parts it once had (thanks to the ex wife lol).
The red/white/black '88 is virtually mint. Its not my original one as I mentioned. I broke the rear U brake bosses on my original and the camo frame (91-93) was warrantied to me. _This_ red/white/black Team Issue I now possess I acquired through a vintage bicycle shop. Dumb luck.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 3, 2021)

Maxacceleration said:


> In reply to ozzie, I broke out and rode my Shogun Team Issue Prarrie Breakers today. Both in riding condition, although the camo one has been pilfered quite a bit of the good parts it once had (thanks to the ex wife lol).
> The red/white/black '88 is virtually mint. Its not my original one as I mentioned. I broke the rear U brake bosses on my original and the camo frame (91-93) was warrantied to me. _This_ red/white/black Team Issue I now possess I acquired through a vintage bicycle shop. Dumb luck.
> 
> 
> ...



❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ozzie (Mar 3, 2021)

This is mine with the original paint when i got it back. 




And now.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Mar 3, 2021)

Finally think I have this bike where I want it




Still some snow on bike path but mostly clear


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 4, 2021)

03/04/2021 Quick 16 miles for the sun-rise, on 1935 Velvet.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 4, 2021)

Romani pista special on the turbo trainer (indoors today). I fitted new wheels recently; Campagnolo Record small flange hubs and Mavic clincher rims, glorious.....








25 minutes non-stop,  getting there.


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 4, 2021)

This is my first post on a new phone. This is from a ride I did on Tuesday in Oceanside, Ca. with the pier in the background.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 4, 2021)

Jimmy V said:


> This is my first post on a new phone.



WOW! Welcome to California @Jimmy V
Glorious 1st post!
Same bike seen here in Newport & Huntington Beaches



@lounging riding an awesome Shelby Flyer
@cyclingday riding an immaculate Schwinn Flyer
1937 Syracuse chosen again for innumerable features



more riders, more Schwinns @mrg & @Cory
Jim loves CA!  Lives/Works in MI:eek:





28 miles today from FV
Thanks for the visit and the ride. @Jimmy V


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 4, 2021)

Another quality day out on the old cruisers.


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 4, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1367494
> View attachment 1367496
> View attachment 1367495
> Another quality day out on the old cruisers.



Beautiful day! Thanks guys!  I always feel welcome here. A happy place for me, always good to be here.


----------



## mrg (Mar 4, 2021)

Great day for a ride in the OC with the boys!, put some miles on my 38 Henderson.


----------



## Sven (Mar 5, 2021)

37° and Windy....
Riding around on my '87 Schwinn High Sierra ( I don't have a name for it yet. Maybe,  YellowAF...Will see ). 
I repositioned my end bars from the 90° setup to about 10°. What a difference going up hills Thanks Pete aka @SKPC , for the advice.






Decided to head down the road to check on my "snowbird" buddy's house /compound.  



Everything appears secured.



A great cool ride. Be Safe gang!.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2021)

Happy Friday!
1935 Velvet, right at dawn's first light...
turned green, go straight to the power and light sub-station...








down to the Wedge, NPB...




up to Sunset Beach...




back to the river trail home; 42 mile O.C. Beach Loop.


----------



## ian (Mar 5, 2021)

Took the fenders and chainguard off the Skyrider and went to the bakery for fresh ciabatta, still warm from the wood-fired  oven.
Yummy yummy. Another great day in the PNW!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 5, 2021)

The white 80 after lunch today


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 5, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1367494
> View attachment 1367496
> View attachment 1367495
> Another quality day out on the old cruisers.



Man, I wish I lived closer to the beach!


----------



## ian (Mar 5, 2021)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Man, I wish I lived closer to the beach!



Me too!


----------



## SKPC (Mar 5, 2021)

Someone once said:  "I will return again and again to the sea, but the mountains are my home". 1935-ish* Shelby Flyer* moto got out in our spring air today.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 5, 2021)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. Still quite a bit of debris from Monday's wind storm. Took out my DX for an excellent time. Stay safe and have fun.
Hammerhead


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Mar 5, 2021)

Fun afternoon ride today...Grabbed this bike off a junk pile on my way home from work a few years ago...80's? Schwinn...with Typhoon Cords!

Heading out...(forgot to raise the seat, had tools, seatpost stuck!) Just kept riding...




Rode through 4-5 parks...
















Great day for a ride!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 6, 2021)

I


ian said:


> Took the fenders and chainguard off the Skyrider and went to the bakery for fresh ciabatta, still warm from the wood-fired  oven.
> Yummy yummy. Another great day in the PNW!!
> 
> View attachment 1367906
> ...



Mmmmm ciabatta!
Nice bike too!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2021)

Rosie rides,  regularly...




morning light ride to the tower and back home=32 miles, '40 WF HD


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 6, 2021)

Love the look of the tires on your bike so much tripple 3 that I bought some for my 53 phantom build!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 6, 2021)

Took the 49 out for a quick rip around the neighborhood!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 6, 2021)

Evening ride on my DX. Cool temps in the 20's, but an excellent time out on two wheels. Stay safe and have fun.
Hammerhead


----------



## COB (Mar 6, 2021)

Broke out this Nishiki Prestige for my first ride on it. I gotta say that it pedals a whole lot easier than my ballooners!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 6, 2021)

Took the 53 for it’s first ride! Still have more to do but cool to give it a go!


----------



## ian (Mar 6, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Took the 53 for it’s first ride! Still have more to do but cool to give it a go!
> 
> View attachment 1368644



Dig the white/cream tires!


----------



## ian (Mar 6, 2021)

COB said:


> Broke out this Nishiki Prestige for my first ride on it. I gotta say that it pedals a whole lot easier than my ballooners!View attachment 1368601
> 
> View attachment 1368603
> 
> View attachment 1368606



Does it feel like you're way up in the air compared to your ballooners?


----------



## MP12965 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## COB (Mar 6, 2021)

ian said:


> Does it feel like you're way up in the air compared to your ballooners?



On the Nishiki not so much, probably because it is only about a 21" frame. I have tried to ride some tall frame road bikes that made me wonder if I would develop a nose bleed from the altitude...


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 7, 2021)

out cruzin around on the 41 Firestone Pilot this morning


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 7, 2021)

Cruised into Town with my girl


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 7, 2021)

Was hoping to go on a long ride today since the weather is just amazing but by the time I finished the oil change and vacuumed the wife’s car, I could only ride for a little over an hour due to having to baby sit our grandkids. Did about 12 relaxing miles in sunny and cool 66 windy (18-20 mph) weather on my 73 Kool Lemon Speedster.
















Love that Union headlight. The superior quality can’t be found on today’s Chicom garbage.


----------



## tryder (Mar 7, 2021)

My '46 BA 97-6


----------



## mrg (Mar 7, 2021)

Went on part of the CC ride today on my dad's 55.


----------



## COB (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 7, 2021)

Sweet bike cob! Is it a rollfast?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 7, 2021)

Looks very similar to my Hibbard true value hardware champion!


----------



## COB (Mar 7, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Sweet bike cob! Is it a rollfast?




Thanks! It is badged as a Hawthorne.


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 7, 2021)

mrg said:


> Went on part of the CC ride today on my dad's 55.View attachment 1369137
> 
> View attachment 1369138
> 
> View attachment 1369139



My birth year bike. Here’s mine, June of 55


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 7, 2021)

Returned home from California and had to get some staples from the store. Took a ride around the neighborhood and to the store on the 62 straight bar Typhoon. Most of the snow is gone except in the plow piles and shady spots. Hope it stays gone.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 7, 2021)

1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser to the Wedge, Newport Beach...








Then to Sponge Bob's House!!!




then to Long Beach CC 1st Sunday Ride...




Rode with them, then home, 60 mile day, quite lovely.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 7, 2021)

Cloudy afternoon ride with the 81 mongoose


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 7, 2021)

Spun over to Overtown Brewery with @Vintage Paintworx  for a bite and "hop water" since I'm not indulging during Lent. Boy it was tough being around all that delicious brew, but I wanted to support the guys.


----------



## Sven (Mar 7, 2021)

After getting my rack put on I want to ride around a bit to see if the chance of "heel kick" on the panniers was eliminated. It was.



Bike is well balanced



I'm gonna get a "click stick" or a double kickstand. This sidedtand one will not cut the mustard. 



Great ride.  A lot of things to consider.  You guys be safe.


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 7, 2021)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1369139



Looks like everyone is listening intently to Frank... Hope you all had a good day!


----------



## SKPC (Mar 7, 2021)

_Sweet_ new setup Sven!    I rode the 36 Hawthorne townie around today in warm spring weather. Looking forward to summer for sure.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Mar 7, 2021)

Rode over to my buddy's house for a Death Valley trip planning session and BBQ...Great day with friends.
1943 Schwinn New World...

Heading out...








Almost there...Friend lives near the base of Mission Peak...




Big BBQ of Pork Loin Roast, Chicken Breasts, and sausage...then started canyon climbing ladder ideas...




Heading home...




Sunset 5:55 pm













Fun Day...Great day for a ride!


----------



## ozzie (Mar 8, 2021)

Beautiful day for a ride in Melbourne yesterday on my 68 Typhoon.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 8, 2021)

Went for a short ride on my '39 Flying Ace after making some modifications to the machine gun horn to eliminate the barrels rattling & batteries popping out.


Stopped for a sweet cream waffle cone at Scrumptious.   She made my cone look like a rose!

Also discovered 8 waffle cones can fit my carrier.......


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 8, 2021)

56 BFG Schwinn Phantom Take it for a spin test ride new tires riding smooth.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 8, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Spun over to Overtown Brewery with @Vintage Paintworx  for a bite and "hop water" since I'm not indulging during Lent. Boy it was tough being around all that delicious brew, but I wanted to support the guys.
> 
> View attachment 1369239



lent is just a belly button a way...eh!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 8, 2021)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. Come on Spring. It is going to warm up this week. Hope it sticks around for a while. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 8, 2021)

1935 Huffman out early 03/08/2021, Monday mornings are very light...








Met Marty @cyclingday in Huntington Beach by the POWER plants,
picked up a big screw laying in the parking-lot; could-a-been Costly...








not sure what the "Key" is here, but a great day/place to go for a ride; 60 mile day with lunch at Woody's.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 8, 2021)

Jimmy V said:


> View attachment 1367428
> 
> This is my first post on a new phone. This is from a ride I did on Tuesday in Oceanside, Ca. with the pier in the background.



Damn, wish I knew you were here, like 5 minutes from my house! Killer place to ride, hopefully you hit up the harbor also!


----------



## iceman (Mar 8, 2021)

Road 2 today, a proflex and Sears spider. Beautiful day here I road bikes and got nothing done, it was great


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 8, 2021)

Yeah, we looked for the Arnold Schwinn & Co. Yale Jr.’s, but that’s a heck of a lot of old keys to go through.
I wouldn’t be surprised to find a couple in there somewhere.



Mark’s a big Sponge Bob fan, I’m more of a Square Pants guy.



The long view of the local coastline.



This guy rolled up on a home made high bike.



Kind of tough to put a foot down at the stoplights on that one.


----------



## mrg (Mar 8, 2021)

A few miles down Santiago creek on the 55 Spitfire, took off the tank & struts I added so back to how it looked when my day got it from my cousin in the late 50's except for all the dents I added over the years!


----------



## fattyre (Mar 9, 2021)

My legs were like that busy Beaver last night.  Bike rides rule.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 9, 2021)

Took my new old road bike for a few hot laps after swapping pedals, cages & seat from the bike I built a while ago that's just a bit large. I think this will be just right.



Then I will need to sell the other bike that's a little too big. And the one I was going to build to replace it with. Certainly wasn't looking for any more bikes but couldn't pass this one up. Better fit, lighter than my other bike & Cannondale was a sponsor when I was racing MTB's. Plus being a Veteran who loves this country, this bike had to be mine.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 9, 2021)

I have to tear into this Musselman hub, it "Slips" occasionally under "load".
32 miles round-trip from sunrise to Sunset Beach.


----------



## Sven (Mar 9, 2021)

I rode my '79 Suburban a few miles on the Three Notch Trail.  My intention was to go to the store to pick up a few things. But realized a few miles in that I forgot my mask. Oh well , I'll just keep riding.





The Amish Market site. Hopefully will be up in a few weeks.






Beautiful day..Great ride.. Be Safe


----------



## ozzie (Mar 9, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1370065
> 
> View attachment 1370066
> I have to tear into this Musselman hub, it "Slips" occasionally under "load".
> 32 miles round-trip from sunrise to Sunset Beach.



Could it be from overuse?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 9, 2021)

Decent weather here today so I got out both my crusty rider Jaguars


----------



## ian (Mar 9, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1370065
> 
> View attachment 1370066
> I have to tear into this Musselman hub, it "Slips" occasionally under "load".
> 32 miles round-trip from sunrise to Sunset Beach.



Maybe the hub is sandy?


----------



## ian (Mar 9, 2021)

Finally got my homework done and got to go out for a short ride to the park. 
It's still cool during the day,  but spring is a- coming. I stopped and visited with a neighbor and let him try out the Higgins.
He might know of a couple barn finds!
Fingers crossed.......


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 9, 2021)

Riding 79 Schwinn Collegiate 3












You guys are awesome keep on riding heavy metal. #1


----------



## Sven (Mar 9, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1370065
> 
> View attachment 1370066
> I have to tear into this Musselman hub, it "Slips" occasionally under "load".
> 32 miles round-trip from sunrise to Sunset Beach.



I know that Musselman is screaming for some service. Do a $6,000,000 man rebuild on it.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 9, 2021)

ian said:


> Maybe the hub is sandy?






Sven said:


> I know that Musselman is screaming for some service. Do a $6,000,000 man rebuild on it.



I cleaned and re-greased this before all new spokes were laced in; only has a couple hundred miles on it since then.
after it warms up, it will spin 1/2 revolution, climbing the small hill to the cliffs at Huntington.
Clutch not engaged.
I will up-date. Pete @SKPC is not around right now-UTAH.


----------



## Sven (Mar 10, 2021)

REACH FOR THE SKY.
I rode my '63 rat bobber American around Chaptico Wharf and surrounding areas.



Tried to get a shot of the bikes reflection . The river  is placid and scuzzy as crap. 


Taking a break


What a beautiful day for  a ride.  Now I got some projects to do at the house. Great ride.  Stay Safe All.


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 10, 2021)

Had to drop off a sample at my dog’s vet office so I delivered dog poop in style using my 55 Spitfire. Then did some riding in very nice sunny weather.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 10, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> Had to drop off a sample at my dog’s vet office so I delivered dog poop in style using my 55 Spitfire. Then did some riding in very nice sunny weather.
> View attachment 1370505
> 
> View attachment 1370506



Hope you didn't set it on fire in a paper bag on the doorstep!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 10, 2021)

Still riding on the turbo trainer indoors.
Just a few days till the Doctors let me loose on the road!



Riding the 'old' old Minaco.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2021)

1936 Electric rolling better than ever on fresh laced NOS spokes, fresh grease in the hubs too!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Mar 10, 2021)

Went for a ride between rain showers...1941 Schwinn New World.

Heading out...




Model Boat lake...




Rain cloud coming!




Rare dusting of snow in the Fremont hills...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## ian (Mar 10, 2021)

'61 Skyrider out on the town. It's a great day for a short ride around the 'hood and then downtown. There weren't as many wine chuggin' tourists around today,  so I  was able to relax and enjoy the day.
55 and sunny,  perfect PNW weather.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2021)

Didn't know how much riding I'd get in between rain storms & appointments up a USC today so just brought the '79 Spitfire 24", I sold the one I usually ride and forgot about a couple of things, I'd put a standard 26 crank ( longer than came on the 24 ) and a longer seat post on the other so this one was great for a car show/swap meet rider but I really struggled up the hills, will need some work before any longer rides!, the OG UniRoyal Nobby's don't ride that great either ( I didn't want to put 35-40 lbs in them ) so some new nobby's also, Oh, the last couple of pics are of Dodger stadium across the way ( RIP Tommy Lasorda ), guna be games soon!


----------



## Kstone (Mar 10, 2021)

Oh look what the cat dragged in

Hey guys...its been a trip since I've been here


----------



## ian (Mar 10, 2021)

mrg said:


> Didn't know how much riding I'd get in between rain storms & appointments up a USC today so just brought the '79 Spitfire 24", I sold the one I usually ride and forgot about a couple of things, I'd put a standard 26 crank ( longer than came on the 24 ) and a longer seat post on the other so this one was great for a car show/swap meet rider but I really struggled up the hills, will need some work before any longer rides!, the OG UniRoyal Nobby's don't ride that great either ( I didn't want to put 35-40 lbs in them ) so some new nobby's also, Oh, the last couple of pics are of Dodger stadium across the way ( RIP Tommy Lasorda ), guna be games soon!
> 
> View attachment 1370704View attachment 1370699
> 
> ...



I put a 36 tooth chainring on one of my rides and it's way easier on the mostly level roads here. It still has long crank arms though.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 10, 2021)

Coming up on 19,000 posts in 1900 pages folks. Break out your 1919 bikes if you got 'em. Looking forward to the 19th of this month as the NCAA mens basketball tournament kicks off..... it was canceled due to COVID-19 in 2020. Took the 37 Dayton to the park with the kiddo today. Got some weather rolling in. Brrrr it was cold around sunset!


----------



## ozzie (Mar 10, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Coming up on 19,000 posts in 1900 pages folks. Break out your 1919 bikes if you got 'em. Looking forward to the 19th of this month as the NCAA mens basketball tournament kicks off..... it was canceled due to COVID-19 in 2020. Took the 37 Dayton to the park with the kiddo today. Got some weather rolling in. Brrrr it was cold around sunset!
> 
> View attachment 1370773
> 
> View attachment 1370774



one of my favourite bikes here


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 10, 2021)

ozzie said:


> one of my favourite bikes here



Thanks a lot. Me too.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 10, 2021)

Kstone said:


> Oh look what the cat dragged in
> 
> Hey guys...its been a trip since I've been here
> 
> ...



It's been quite a long, strange trip for many of us.
Nice to see you back and those lovely bicycles. 
Looking forward to seeing some sculptures too perhaps.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 11, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Coming up on 19,000 posts in 1900 pages folks. Break out your 1919 bikes if you got 'em. Looking forward to the 19th of this month as the NCAA mens basketball tournament kicks off..... it was canceled due to COVID-19 in 2020. Took the 37 Dayton to the park with the kiddo today. Got some weather rolling in. Brrrr it was cold around sunset!
> 
> View attachment 1370773
> 
> View attachment 1370774





I will have to take out my 1919 Arch Frame Mead on the 19th!! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Ernbar (Mar 11, 2021)

According to the wife’s luggage scale, this things weighs 57 lbs. Even though being a reproduction and heavy, it rides very smooth and solid. Those springs really help with the bumpy roads out here specially around the lake. Gorgeous sunny breezy day and perfect for a ride.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 11, 2021)

I’m more of a night rider. It’s more peaceful and less humans out.


----------



## Sven (Mar 11, 2021)

I took my '55 Vette out today I went down this Amish road / driveway  off the Three Notch . Must be something good down here, as I've encountered  few cars on here. Ate some dust.



A couple of work horses, I guess taking a break.


An Amish "approved" hay baler. An engine mounted up front and connected to the flywheel. I usually see a four horse team pulling  it. (I don't know who approved the rubber tires.)


At the end of line.



 ah ha! This Amish family here sells beef. They must of had a few butchered.
Interesting,  Massey Ferguson with steel wheels


Got back on the Three Notch and rode a few more miles.  Would post more pictures but keep getting this advisory on every picture...


Anyway,  the weather was great for a ride, learned something new. Stay Safe you all.


----------



## buck hughes (Mar 11, 2021)

took the Schwinn for a ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2021)

03/11/2021 '40 Western Flyer, 42 miles, O.C. Beach Loop...












Check out Important Legal Notice:
"...your presence is your permission... for exploitation anywhere at anytime for anything....":eek:




surprised this is still here...





lovely day for to ride.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 11, 2021)

A beautiful 64 degree evening ride on my DX. Spring is heading this way. Let's hope it sticks around. Some wet spots from the snow melt.  Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## mrg (Mar 11, 2021)

With the on & off rain didn’t want to pull out any other bikes so just rode the Spitfire 24 again, went down the tracks aways, weird how they put these fake tracks in between 2 sections of real ones.


----------



## JLF (Mar 11, 2021)

Warm enough to work up a sweat today on the prewar Colson Camelback!
I’m still repairing ice storm damage around the house?!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2021)

Wow!!! 19,001 replies;1901 pages,
Fresh pic, today...





the film co. down in Bolsa Chica is named Ride Or Die Productions,
much fun at the beach.


----------



## ian (Mar 11, 2021)

Took the lonely, under ridden Miss Columbia out to the Post office to send off a special package today.
She's a 24 inch sweetheart.


----------



## fattyre (Mar 12, 2021)

Been riding my LeTour a bunch lately.   27 inch wheels rock!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 12, 2021)

1936 Schwinn BA97 badged as "Lincoln" thru Chicago Cycle Supply


----------



## Sven (Mar 12, 2021)

*Go fishing or ride my bike? How about both.*
I did a rack bike ride to Wheatly Lake / Gilbert Run Park with my '87 High Sierra. 


A good hilly trail. The sand sometimes gets tricky. 


The sign says "Trail Closed due to storm damage" which to me,  translates to "Best fishing beyond this point"


The trail getting here was washed out, but I made it.


What's in the bag, you ask? Telescoping  rod / reel combo and assorted  fishing stuff.




After a while I realized my translation was not correct. So I rode to another location nd tried there. 


.....and what do you know...catch and release




...but you should have seen that got away. LoL.

After a while, I packed up fishing gear and rode around the park for bit.
Great time . Ride Safe

...


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 12, 2021)

03/12/2021 1935 Velvet deLUXE down to the end of the Newport Peninsula...




up the coast, to the end of Sunset Beach...




back to Huntington Beach to meet Marty @cyclingday to ride to Sunset Beach for lunch...




quite a lovely day for riding at the beach; 62 miles,'35 Huffman.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 12, 2021)

A couple of new/old American made bikes overlooking the Chinese imports waiting to be offloaded.





Tripple3 getting the low angle shot.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 12, 2021)

Earth Based Images are cool.   2nd ride today on the 36 Hawthorne.












     I make sure I regularly visit my friend Jim, an 88-year old who is one of maybe 4 people left who were born and raised here during the depression. One tough-ass, real-deal miner.  He's shot.  Done.  Strokes and a beaten body has really taken it's toll, but he continues on with humor and zero complaints.   I listen as best I can when I visit and we talk about better times, laughing a lot. His life experiences and stories flow from his sharp mind like water, always giving me context and humility.  He teaches me something new every time I visit, and I am honored and grateful to be in his company when able.  When he is gone I will miss him dearly. Life is short folks, take full advantage of your time here. Move forward not backwards. Go ride your bike.


----------



## mrg (Mar 12, 2021)

A rainy ride around Santiago Creek on my 80 Frost!, It's good to see some "Baseball", even practice!


----------



## Sven (Mar 13, 2021)

Loaded up the "stationwagon" with a bunch of egg cartons to give the to the Amish at the flea market. 



Rode the TNT a few miles then shot across the 4 lane to the flea market


Arrived in one piece and unloaded the cargo.



This place is packed , great weather,  Saturday.... Navigating  around on a bike is the only way to go.


After a while of looking at the "treasures", I made my way to the 4 lane. "Frogger " acrossed and back on the trail.



Great day for a ride. Stay Safe Gang.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 13, 2021)

To the store before the storm hits. Raining now. Have to keep my pups happy!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2021)

03/13/2021 1937 Aero King down to the Wedge, Newport Beach...







stopped by the RatRodRiders monthly ride...



that is their club logo in my spokes from 6+ years ago...



scored the last Croi-nut to re-place calories, 42 miles, Schwinn DBR.


----------



## Kstone (Mar 13, 2021)

I've been getting all my bikes back up to being road worthy after the winter. So it was the four gill's turn to be fussed with.. 

I did a ride to the local Harmonite Village to enjoy the old buildings. I dressed up with my bow tie and suspendies  to see if we could get an era look going.

Just goofin

Some passersby took photos while on my jaunt, so it was fun that she got attention.


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 13, 2021)

The Rollfast got to go on the Seminole Cross Trail for a nice ride.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 13, 2021)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. Took out my '64 Jaguar on this beautiful cool day. Great time. Stay safe and have fun.
 Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Mar 13, 2021)

I took a break from my home improvement chores and took a nice, slow ride up Mill Creek.  It was so slow, I got passed by a 5 year old on a small MTB. Lotsa people out on another fine day in the PNW, biking and hiking.
The Higgins and I get along just fine,and we found a hint of spring along the trail.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Mar 13, 2021)

Went for a late afternoon ride after skiing...
Schwinn Cruiser Six Tahoe bike





















Great day for a ride!


----------



## dave429 (Mar 13, 2021)

Lovely March day today. I got out the Schwinn Cruiser 5 speed for a roll over to the lake to watch the ice break up.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 14, 2021)

Cruised in to town with girlfriend for brunch. Really for ever great full . Every one enjoy the Ride


----------



## Sven (Mar 14, 2021)

Took a ride on the Thrre Notch Trail for a few miles and exited off into Charlotte Hall .





I had to go to Tractor Supply  to get some suet and a sleve of canned dog food  . Put everything in my sweat shirt and bungied it to the rack. 
*Improvise,  Adapt,  Overcome. *



Across the 4 lane and back on the trail. St Mary's welcome center. 




Well well,  what do we have here?..  Kinda early,, still considered Winter, yet this serpent has decided to come out.



Great ride today..Stay Safe Gang!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 14, 2021)

Short ride around the neighborhood. After a wheel and tire swap on the Jaguar. Cold and windy today, still a great time. Rides and stops well. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Kstone (Mar 14, 2021)

Some meandering scenic photo adventures were had today. It was so windy, at certain points on bridges I was almost blown over haha


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 14, 2021)

Happy Sunday! 03/14/2021 1936 Clipper down to the beach, H.B. power plant,












then up the Santa Ana River Trail to Orange, for the Circle City monthly ride...








clicking away the miles, 44.4 today C.W.C., D.B.R., 1"pitch, 26/10 gear, rides real nice.


----------



## dasberger (Mar 14, 2021)

Pushing 80 today in the ATL... got in a couple of miles on the '41 Excelsior.  I'm loving this bike!

\


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 14, 2021)

Evening ride around the neighborhood on the 65 Traveler. 2 speed yellow band hub. An easy rider that gets ridden often. A bit of ice in the channel but melting quickly. 43 degrees.


----------



## Miq (Mar 14, 2021)

Cruised along the greenbelt in Scottsdale today w Philthy and Eric.  Tons of sunshine and people. 




1941 BFG New World


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 14, 2021)

About 12ish miles today on the riverbed trail. My ‘39 Dx and my friend on his ‘46 Dx


----------



## mrg (Mar 14, 2021)

Broke out a couple of Spitfires, 77 & 55 for a cool ride with the CC crew today.


----------



## Sven (Mar 15, 2021)

After dropping my son off at work,  I took my '64 Varisty Tourist (AKA ..Copperhead ) on a chilly predawn ride.



Here comes the sun.



The sun starting to peek over the trees in Historical Charlotte Hall.






A low shot , the sun has fully risen.



Great day for a ride. Be Safe Gang!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 15, 2021)

Yeah, went anyway...




green light, go straight...




Daily good News doesn't depend on whether the Weather is good...




met Hector out riding, spreading peace & joy;
22 miles on 100 year-old Great Western moto-bike, for the fun-of-it.
...soaked to the skin, gigglin' N' shiverin' as if were cold, LOL...probably 50's.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 15, 2021)

Flying Ace longing to go for a ride.....





18" of snow yesterday will test it's patience for a day or 2 of thawing. Poor little Ace.


----------



## Sven (Mar 15, 2021)

Took the '82 Kabuki Super Speed out for a road test around the neighborhood after working on the drive train. Derailleur adjustments seem B.O.A.. 
Found out something interesting when it comes to adjusting the seat height on this bike. The seat post uses a expander wedge ( like handlebar stems) not a binder . You have to remove the seat to adjust the height. KrAzY.




Fun ride. Stay Safe Gang!


----------



## ian (Mar 15, 2021)

Sven said:


> Took the '82 Kabuki Super Speed out for a road test around the neighborhood after working on the drive train. Derailleur adjustments seem B.O.A..
> Found out something interesting when it comes to adjusting the seat height on this bike. The seat post uses a expander wedge ( like handlebar stems) not a binder . You have to remove the seat to adjust the height. KrAzY.View attachment 1373475View attachment 1373468
> Fun ride. Stay Safe Gang!



My '61 Skyrider has that same detail for the seat post.


----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2021)

The 77 Spitfire hasn't been out in a while so took it down the Rio SanGabrial following a storm but didn't go to far, too damm windy!


----------



## Sven (Mar 16, 2021)

ian said:


> My '61 Skyrider has that same detail for the seat post.






The things I learn messing with bicycles.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2021)

Same O.C. Beach loop, Light For All bag up front, of WWII LABL 1943 '40 Western Flyer HD, pre-dawn roll-out...


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 16, 2021)

Test ride on the new old 36 Huffman firestone Fleetwood. Needs some adjustments but I was surprised that this chain held up......4 master links later. . Kinda reminded me of the scene in IT chapter 2 when Billy jumped on Silver after all those years. I don't think this one is quite ready for the badging ceremony.


----------



## mrg (Mar 16, 2021)

Took the 77 spitfire down river again today and luckily wind didn't start till my way back so wasn't too bad. The skate park was packed!


----------



## Maxacceleration (Mar 17, 2021)

Out on my fresh '57 Vette today. Its pedaling along very nice. Three gears is a joy.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 17, 2021)

Afternoon ride around the neighborhood. The snow is melting quickly, just need trails to dry and the mud to setup. I'll  stick to the pavement for a little while longer. Have to see what I can find this weekend. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Mar 17, 2021)

I rode the '51 Higgins today to my side job, but forgot my phone.  These are from last weekend on the Mill Creek trail. 
I really dig this ride. Slow and quiet, like me.........


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 17, 2021)

10 Mile ride on my 56 Phantom to the cleaners. The weather was perfect for bike ride. Stop for Skate Session at the skate park love SoCal


----------



## ian (Mar 17, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> 10 Mile ride on my 56 Phantom to the cleaners. The weather was perfect for bike ride. Stop for Skate Session at the skate park love SoCal
> 
> View attachment 1374593
> 
> ...



What?!?! No lock?


----------



## SKPC (Mar 17, 2021)

36' Snyder made Wards Hawthorne today down for some much needed groceries. Missing functional racks like Sven runs, so used a medium pack to haul what seemed like 40lbs back home.  Tons of spring breakers in town speeding all over the place...crazy. Still snowing.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 17, 2021)

Happy St. Patric's Day!
Green light again, for St. Pattie's Day...








Bolsa Chica has bathrooms and drinking fountains fairly frequently...












these 3 pics Marty @cyclingday took and text to my shattered glass iPhone;
next pics are after i had it fixed on my way home...








pic shows my green Pedal Pusher shirt; 42 miles on another wonderful day at the beach, riding classic bicycles.


----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2021)

A few miles today on my new project, 41 DX Excelsior Klunker!, stopped by Steel Craft and good to see most of the restaurants open and busy but the first time I've seen a Arcade in a steel container!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 17, 2021)

Another nice day for a ride.
1941 Schwinn built, Cadillac.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 18, 2021)

Great day for an early bike ride, to Sunset Beach and back home; 1935 Huffman, Velvet deLuxe.


----------



## mrg (Mar 18, 2021)

A few miles around Orange on the 41 DX, a lot of good restaurants in repurposed buildings around, a church, filling station and the original 1899 Watson's soda fountain.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2021)

Happy Friday!
IBEW Electrical apprentice came over to ride 1st light;
1936 Electric, 1940 Western Flyer WWII service bike.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice morning ride to the park on the str 29er


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 19, 2021)

Short lunch ride on my ‘39 DX today


----------



## Sven (Mar 19, 2021)

I took.my '72 Schwinn Varisty ( Yellow Fever) around the park today.  




The old mansion



...and church



Great ride. Nice to see the sun for a change. Stay safe gang!


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 19, 2021)

Gorgeous  sunny and cool 73 breezy. Took the SUV for a 14 mile ride on the Seminole Cross Trail. Love how smooth that Positron System responds.


----------



## Barfbucket (Mar 19, 2021)

40 F today and no wind. The side road hills are covered in wet ice and terrifying. Once on the highway all is clear. I got out old Slush and Slop, the spring salt won’t be a worry because it’s bones are from a $98 Walmart bike. 16 miles on it today 







and it rides surprisingly well for what it is. I put bottle cage mounts on it with rivet nuts. I used steel bars, gooseneck and brake levers from a freebie junker. I used SPD pedals and Chang Star cantilever brakes. Same wheels and gearing as original. The 700 c original tires were replaced with inexpensive Schwinn 1.95 x 29er mountain bike tires.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 19, 2021)

I rode the 1936 Snyder moto out of town to pick up my truck being serviced at the dealer. 515 3-Spd Dreigang with 44x20. No accessories on this fine running workhorse.  Picked up a lot of road debris on the way out, but not wet like......^^


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 19, 2021)

1961 Schwinn Streamliner 10 miles


----------



## mrg (Mar 19, 2021)

Got way back into the Rancho Los Amigos ghost town today on the 41 DX without getting kicked out, last pic I came across about 5 acres where they flattened the abandoned buildings and getting ready to build something, they have probably redeveloped 1/4 of the 200+ acres over the yrs so who knows what's to come?, bummer because I have been riding here for 50+ yrs and it's gradually getting smaller.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 20, 2021)

Great autumn day in Melbourne today. I picked up this 2012 kos kruiser recently. I remember seeing an original in 83 in a local bike store when i was 16 and thought it was best bike i had even seen. This one has a double butted cromo frame in raw finish with some great parts. Swapped the kiddy bars for huge cook bros replicas from Atomic and raised the stem 40mm. Fast and smooth. Short rear centre makes it so easy to ride and accelerate from the lights like a cut cat!  Holley Performance was the original and last speed shop in town.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 20, 2021)

Colson Time


----------



## AndyA (Mar 20, 2021)

First ride of spring! The snow has melted and the snowdrops are up.


----------



## Sven (Mar 20, 2021)

I rode my '63 American bobber about 12miles on the Three Notch.





"Coldest Beer in Town"..we'll see, but not today



A shot of the "White House " of historic  Charlotte Hall.



The flags are  at half mast in memory of those killed in the Atlanta shootings



Back side of the junk yard



Great weather , Great ride. Stay safe gang


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 20, 2021)

Rode the WOW Trail in Laconia today. There's still some snow on trail and ice on the lake. A beautiful first day of Spring. Mid 50's for Temps. Awesome time on my DX. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Mar 20, 2021)

Went for a ride around the 'hood today and found a really nice '56 Chevy PU. The owner says she only takes it out on sunny days and doesn't want to get it wet and dirty. She really liked the Higgins!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2021)

Happy Saturday!
1940 WF all geared up, down to the tip of Newport peninsula,







can't remember the last time GOODYEAR blimp went cruising this coast;



met some other riders out enjoying the day.
Awesome DAY/Ride.


----------



## MNLonnie (Mar 20, 2021)

Rode one of my Columbia high wheelers today for the first time.  I just bought them this winter and have been waiting for the snow to melt. I tried it in the yard a couple times and crashed every time so I figured I’d try a parking lot. It went much better.


----------



## Miq (Mar 20, 2021)

Family ride to the park. My son took the new 48 Columbia Urban Klunk Cruiser for its first longish shakedown ride. I rode my 41 New World.  Fun smooth ride.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 20, 2021)

Had this trio out today, got them all aired up and rolling nicely. Yea spring.


----------



## eeyore5588 (Mar 20, 2021)

My '53 Roadmaster Luxury Liner Did 8miles on the Slippery Elm trail with my daughter.


----------



## MP12965 (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Mar 21, 2021)

A predawn ride on my '55 Corvette around Leonardtown .34°











Bagel day




Jalapeno Cheddar , DELICIOUS AF.
Time to eat.  Great Ride ! Stay Safe Gang


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Not very epic, but such a good feeling today.
I rode for two miles or so around my hometown of Wallingford (UK); my first ride out on the road for almost 8 months, I've temporarily fitted some flat French 'porteur' handlebars for comfort......





On August 6th. of last year I experienced a massive, very unexpected, heart attack.
I spent 2 days in my local hospital before being transferred to the UK's top heart specialist hospital in London.
I spent 4 weeks in the ICU, including a week in an induced coma, 42 days there in total.
I now have 6 of my 9 lives left.
I lost 80% of my muscle mass and I was so weak I had to learn to walk again.
Thanks to the wonderful NHS staff helping me throughout all this I am now able to start cycling outside from today.

I thought I'd just ride around the town and play it safe.
I thought you guys might appreciate a little US related history so I photographed the 'Ciclos Minaco' outside St. Peter's Church, the information board outside has a few facts pertaining to that 'Declaration of of Independence' and Constitution of yours.....




As I've mentioned before, this thread allowed me to ride vicariously through others experiences and always makes me smile.
Keep it up guys!
I am a very happy man today!


----------



## Miq (Mar 21, 2021)

Great to see you out on your bike again @dnc1 !!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Thanks @Miq.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 21, 2021)

Glad to see that you’re out and about again,@dnc1 
Your exploits on wheels are always a treat to see.
I’m very sorry to hear of your recent set backs, but as they say, you can’t really appreciate life, until it’s almost taken from you.
Unfortunately, we just lost one of our esteemed brethren over here.
So, it is with a heavy heart, that I rejoice in knowing that you’re back on the bike and sharing your glorious exploits with us again.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 21, 2021)

It has been way to long since I have had the time to get in the saddle. 

Motor Bike time.




All the feels.


----------



## dasberger (Mar 21, 2021)

Sven said:


> A predawn ride on my '55 Corvette around Leonardtown .34°
> View attachment 1376770
> View attachment 1376771
> View attachment 1376768View attachment 1376769
> ...





"A flute with no holes, isn't a flute.  A bagel with no hole, is a bialy"  Adapted from the Zen philosopher Basho....


----------



## dasberger (Mar 21, 2021)

Put some miles on the '41 Excelsior this morning...  Midtown Atlanta Skyline from Lake Clara Meere, Piedmont Park


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 21, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Glad to see that you’re out and about again,@dnc1
> Your exploits on wheels are always a treat to see.
> I’m very sorry to hear of your recent set backs, but as they say, you can’t really appreciate life, until it’s almost taken from you.
> Unfortunately, we just lost one of our esteemed brethren over here.
> So, it is with a heavy heart, that I rejoice in knowing that you’re back on the bike and sharing your glorious exploits with us again.



Many thanks.
The thread on Paul's passing really shows what a great guy he was to those who knew him; respected and held in high esteem by so many.
Really sorry for everyone who's lost someone important in their lives.  
We lost my Mum back in January, and this hit doubly hard as myself and my brothers couldn't be with her at the end because of lockdown restrictions 
It's been a difficult year for so many people worldwide.
Thanks again Sir.


----------



## Miq (Mar 21, 2021)

Fam ride to the park. 41 BFG


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 21, 2021)

Rode around the neighborhood on the '64 Jaguar.  A beautiful spring day, Temps in the low 60's. Great time to be out and about. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 21, 2021)

2nd day of Spring.  65 degrees.  Played golf this morning.  Got this out of the basement  this afternoon.  Going for a ride after dinner.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 21, 2021)

My 1951 Huffy , it came to me with incorrect and bent crank and sprocket so I took some liberties with the replacement.I thought it looked appropriate with  the Red ,White and Blue. I


----------



## Chad H (Mar 21, 2021)

Rocked the Haro Extreme today because you know, sometimes ya gotta get extreme!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 21, 2021)

See if you see which bike i ride/rode today.
Fun time in Oceanside, bicycle swap & ride.


It Jumps out to me.


----------



## mike j (Mar 21, 2021)

Spring has definitely sprung here. Took a ride outback this afternoon,first time in months, mostly in a T-shirt. Beautiful day, past the Powerlinz, a popular rock climbing spot. An old iron mine & a couple of new finds, great ride.


----------



## ninolecoast (Mar 21, 2021)

mrg said:


> Got way back into the Rancho Los Amigos ghost town today on the 41 DX without getting kicked out, last pic I came across about 5 acres the flattered the abandoned buildings and getting ready to build something, they have probably redeveloped 1/4 of the 200+ acres over the yrs so who knows what's to come?, bummer because I have been riding here for 50+ yrs and it's gradually getting smaller.View attachment 1375985
> 
> View attachment 1375986
> 
> ...





tripple3 said:


> See if you see which bike i ride/rode today.
> Fun time in Oceanside, bicycle swap & ride.View attachment 1377304
> It Jumps out to me.



That’s easy. Just need to look for horns, handlebar streamers / raccoon tails and rear view mirrors.
No water tower homes in Oceanside, lol.


----------



## ian (Mar 21, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> See if you see which bike i ride/rode today.
> Fun time in Oceanside, bicycle swap & ride.View attachment 1377304
> It Jumps out to me.



4th one in on the left with all the accoutrements hanging on it, even a bicycle wrench...........


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 21, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> See if you see which bike i ride/rode today.
> Fun time in Oceanside, bicycle swap & ride.View attachment 1377304
> It Jumps out to me.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 21, 2021)

2nd day of spring!! Beautiful weather 60 degrees & sunny!
So I took the panther out for a ride


----------



## Tomato John (Mar 21, 2021)

Took the 41 Dixie Flyer out and made the dog run. Wore us both out.


----------



## Miq (Mar 21, 2021)

Afternoon ride w Eric and Philthy on the Scottsdale Greenbelt.  11 mile out and back, north from Mountain View up to Frank Loyd Wright Blvd.  It’s been 20 years since we rode these paths and sidewalks up to the Central AZ canal.  Felt like kids again checking it out.  












Sweet views of the McDowell Mountains on a warm sunny day.


----------



## ballooney (Mar 21, 2021)

Rode the dx to the feed store to pick up food for the puppers...and a toy of course.


----------



## mrg (Mar 21, 2021)

Great day for a cruise on the 41 Excelsior around Oceanside with the North County crew!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 22, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> See if you see which bike i ride/rode today.
> Fun time in Oceanside, bicycle swap & ride.View attachment 1377304
> It Jumps out to me.



It seems from what others have said above that I guessed correctly.
Nice line up.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 22, 2021)

Took my '39 Firestone Flying Ace to meet the boys from OBC in Denver to ride yesterday. It was a quick ride since snow was moving in for the afternoon.


Great to see the guys & their bikes!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 22, 2021)

Out in some lovely and much needed Spring sunshine in the deepest wilds of South Oxfordshire.
1949 Ciclos Minaco again, 5 miles today.....


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 22, 2021)

Awesome to see you and your wonderful wheel on the road again @dnc1 !!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 22, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Awesome to see you and your wonderful wheel on the road again @dnc1 !!



Many thanks @Mr. Monkeyarms.
I'll try and get out on something a little older tomorrow.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 22, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Took my '39 Firestone Flying Ace to meet the boys from OBC in Denver to ride yesterday. It was a quick ride since snow was moving in for the afternoon.View attachment 1377560
> Great to see the guys & their bikes!



they sure dont make them like they used to.    so cool.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 22, 2021)

Like Lance says, "It's not about the bike". 
Good to see your recovery going well. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 22, 2021)

Haha! They sure don't @ozzie 

Thank you!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 22, 2021)

Lovely Monday...




Curvey Cruiser down to the Wedge...



up the coast to Sunset Beach...



great to be out, to "catch" what's out...



cruisin'.


----------



## marching_out (Mar 22, 2021)

Technically yesterday. Beautiful day. 65 and sunny. First official ride of the year.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Mar 22, 2021)

Damn nice day .....Erie canal trail...western ny ....22mead...54 murray...38 westfield....49 roadmaster....and friends....the mead has a few parts from Paul G........condolences too his friends and family.....RIP.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Mar 22, 2021)

I let the “Mutt” out of the house today.  She wasn’t out long, but enjoyed the spring-like weather!


----------



## Miq (Mar 22, 2021)

Took a ride w my youngest son at lunch to the park to throw the football. So nice today.


----------



## Chad H (Mar 22, 2021)

I commute to work (11 miles each way) so a new fangled bike with gears and stuff called tech (I read about it, in a book).
SBC Expedition that’s real smooth.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 22, 2021)

Chad H said:


> I commute to work (11 miles each way) so a new fangled bike with gears and stuff called tech (I read about it, in a book).
> SBC Expedition that’s real smooth.
> 
> View attachment 1377966




With that gearing they could call that a Mountain Goat. Interesting pedals, never seen a set like. But I normally don't read Tech stuff.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 23, 2021)

Chad H said:


> I commute to work (11 miles each way) so a new fangled bike with gears and stuff called tech (I read about it, in a book).
> SBC Expedition that’s real smooth.
> 
> View attachment 1377966



Love the retro hammered finish mudguards,  tres Francais!
Never heard of SBC, looks like a quality bike.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Mar 23, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Love the retro hammered finish mudguards,  tres Francais!
> Never heard of SBC, looks like a quality bike.



Velo Orange fenders, $76.00 pr.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 23, 2021)

1907 'Cycles Morot', from Lagny on the western outskirts of Paris, France.
Beautiful sunny day, but a chillier breeze than yesterday.
Pictured near the River Thames in the village of Preston Crowmarsh, Oxfordshire, England......








Another 5 miles, petit a petit!!!


----------



## Sven (Mar 23, 2021)

I rode my 87 Schwinn High Sierra 15 miles on the Dalghren Heritage Rail Trail



The old Richmond , Fredericksburg & Potomac caboose



On the line



Keep low.. gun range ahead



A low shot





A great ride..Stay Safe Gang!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 23, 2021)

Sven said:


> I rode 15 miles on the Dalghren Heritage Rail Trail
> View attachment 1378096
> The old Richmond , Fredericksburg & Potomac caboose
> View attachment 1378097
> ...



Thank heaven you're riding a high visibility bicycle @Sven!


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 23, 2021)

Just a couple miles on my lunch break today. 
1939 Dx


----------



## ninolecoast (Mar 23, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> Just a couple miles on my lunch break today.
> 1939 Dx
> 
> View attachment 1378208
> ...



Looks like Cypress


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 23, 2021)

Same exact bike and beach loop as yesterday, fresh pics.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 23, 2021)

Afternoon ride around the neighborhood. A beautiful spring day for spin on my DX. Someone did a donut at the top of street. lol Spring has sprung. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 23, 2021)

1961 Schwinn streamliner rat rod couple of miles to the next town over.


----------



## ian (Mar 23, 2021)

I got away from my painting project here and took a quick ride through the residential area and checked out Pioneer Park. Quite a few people out looking for flowers and sunshine. We made it to 55 today. Riding the Higgins again.....


----------



## Maxacceleration (Mar 23, 2021)

Pedaled my loop today. Enjoying being out and about after being sick for almost two months this winter oof.
Got my first shot yesterday too! We are ready to co-mingle! LOL  Zippity Doo...


----------



## Miq (Mar 23, 2021)

Cloudy night ride to Gilbert AZ on my 48 Columbia Cruiser. Wind at my back in 8th gear cooking home was fun.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2021)

'40 Western Flyer along the coast to Sunset Beach,








back to HB to meet Marty @cyclingday to ride to lunch, in Sunset Beach,








super-fun ridin' tail-wind back to Huntington;
20 miles JTT cruiser, 50 miles Western Flyer.
Too much fun....


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 24, 2021)

The blue bike today.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 24, 2021)

Great ride around town on the *36 Wards Hawthorne*.  Another storm coming in tomorrow.  Put the leather Selle Italia on for quick transitions.



1800's Train Depot building where the big Engines turned around on the rotor plate (turntable) at the end of the line.









Visited my all-original Shelby at White Pine Touring, where it has been for years now...






Nice rig made locally...






Nearly home, but requires some climbing to get there.


----------



## Sven (Mar 25, 2021)

After the rains, I rode my '55 Vette on thre Three Notch Trail.



I traveled out the end if the trail and followed the rail bed into Hughesville  I found MP13 stone, now part of the Baptist Church property 






Lovely place ,hasn't changed in the 20 plus years I've lived here.  It was an biker (Harley Riders) bar at one point 



The railroad use to run behind these buildings.  Tobacco was the industry then.






Great afternoon ride. Stay Safe Gang


----------



## Bill in Bama (Mar 25, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> What's all that goin' on in the Eastern sky-line at first light...
> View attachment 1362902
> 
> View attachment 1362903
> ...



Don’t you just love dudes that live in super cool places and have wonderful bike paths and landscape vistas and beautiful beaches close at hand... jealous in Alabama!


----------



## COB (Mar 25, 2021)

Just a quick ride between rain showers to the CVS to pick up some medication.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 25, 2021)

Bill in Bama said:


> Don’t you just love dudes that live in super cool places and have wonderful bike paths and landscape vistas and beautiful beaches close at hand.



Let me know if you make it out here, and want to take a ride on our wonderful bike path at the beautiful beaches,
all are welcome.
@Jimmy V comes out from Michigan at least once or twice a year.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 25, 2021)

Special day, picked a Special bike, 1936 Electric.
25 miles into the ride, 14 miles from home, i discover the coaster brake is not working.
I made it home safe, only dragging my foot on the curb twice for red lights.:eek:
Awesome day!
Marty @cyclingday came over to make sure it gets back on the road same-day.
Thank you again.


----------



## Mikexz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Mar 25, 2021)

Had this early ( Sept 77 ) 2nd generation Spitfire 24 in the project pile for a few years ( old repaint with wrong decals ) but decided to dig it out and took it down the tracks a few miles before it becomes someone else's project.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 26, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Does someone live in that water tower looking thing?



It's a rental, Special inside tour for me; Happy Friday!
Warned of "debris" at the bottom the under-pass,
stopped to kick it Out-O-the-Way;








timing seems to work out;




the door was left open, next-thing-ya-know i was invited to see "inside";
you can see pics of it on-line, Sunset Beach,
I only cared about the view.








Pretty Day!


----------



## ian (Mar 26, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Let me know if you make it out here, and want to take a ride on our wonderful bike path at the beautiful beaches,
> all are welcome.
> @Jimmy V comes out from Michigan at least once or twice a year.
> View attachment 1379340



I wanna go too!!! Test run!!


----------



## ian (Mar 26, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> It's a rental, Special inside tour for me; Happy Friday!
> Warned of "debris" at the bottom the under-pass,
> stopped to kick it Out-O-the-Way;
> View attachment 1379788
> ...



Surfs up!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Mar 26, 2021)

Took the Schwinn Cruiser 5 for a nice ride out to the edge of S.F. Bay...

Alameda Creek trail..




Deer crossing!







Old factory getting demo'd.




Don Edwards S.F. Bay NWR...












Great day for a ride!


----------



## Sven (Mar 26, 2021)

A beautiful and very windy day. I know the winds started the second as I removed the drain bolt from my truck's oil pan. Not a good time to change the oil in the driveway. Most of the crude went into the drain pan, the rest looks like a modern art piece on my driveway. Oh well...Anyway,
In honor of Fenderless Friday,  I rode my 72 Varsity AKA " Yellow Fever" around my neighborhood.
A little break in the shade.



*Has anyone ever seen a "YES TRESPASSING WELCOME" sign? *



Checked on my buddy's house and headed home.


Great Ride! Stay Safe Gang!


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 26, 2021)

Took this one down the street to test the child’s seat.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2021)

Evening cruise on a very windy day here as well. It has been helping to melt the snow and dry up the mud. Great time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ballooney (Mar 26, 2021)

Post war burger run!


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 26, 2021)

36 Goodyear wing foot


----------



## Miq (Mar 26, 2021)

Sunset ride on the canal out to Kyrene. On the way I ran into friends I haven’t seen since the start of COVID.  Fun catching up watching the sunset together. 




1948 Columbia Urban Cruiser


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 26, 2021)

2 miles on Stingray krate


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Mar 26, 2021)

I wish somebody took video of you doing those donuts.  LOL


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 27, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Took this one down the street to test the child’s seat.
> 
> View attachment 1380016





That is a really cool bike!    


But I have to ask, how did you like the ride in the child's seat? Just curious!(and kidding of course...)


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 27, 2021)

Happy Saturday!
Another beautiful day, picked Velvet for its' factors,








fun 40 miles, before it gets any more crowded.


----------



## AndyA (Mar 27, 2021)

Took a ride on the rail trail in Holliston MA. Beautiful early spring day in New England. Bike is a Huffy Tundra in military mode. Kinda matches the vegetation.





This is where the engineer was supposed to blow the whistle.





And this is a mill pond on the upper Charles River viewed from the old train bridge.


----------



## Sven (Mar 27, 2021)

After doing some chores around the house and doing minor repairs  to my 64 Varsity Tourist.  I took it out for a ride around the neighborhood.



Blooms, blooms and more blooms








Short , but a great ride. Be Safe Gang!


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 27, 2021)

81 mongoose this fine afternoon


----------



## Miq (Mar 27, 2021)

Out to the goats on the 48 Cruiser. Fun sunny day.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 27, 2021)

Im about 10 miles in on a ride right now.  Nothing but birds chirpin and fenders rattling.  At peace on the 55 red phantom...


----------



## eeapo (Mar 27, 2021)

Any bears in that area, be careful.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 27, 2021)

eeapo said:


> Any bears in that area, be careful.



Lol nah...small wild cats but thats about it really.  More concern of hoodlums than anything but im not a push over.


----------



## John G04 (Mar 27, 2021)

Rode the 38 henderson to the community college. Tons of traffic cone paths to ride on!


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 27, 2021)

‘39 DX. Went for a family ride, didn’t even get a pic of everyone’s rides! Testing out the new child’s seat on this one, 4 year old daughter and I got a little muddy on our ride today!!





Wife is pregnant and enjoyed her free 5 speed that rides perfect for sitting for who knows how long. Haven’t had to do a darn thing to it! She loves having the gears! Can’t wait to clean it up.





Also got the Pig Bike put together in rideable condition early this morning, took it for a spin. Still a few things to do, recover the Persons seat I have for it, but this Troxel fills be role fine for now!


----------



## AndyA (Mar 27, 2021)

John G04 said:


> Tons of traffic cone paths to ride on!



Whoa! What a slalom course!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 27, 2021)

55 Corvette, ugly but great rider!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Mar 27, 2021)

Rode over to my buddy's house for next week's 4-night spring ski trip planning session...and a keg check!...
1962 Schwinn Racer...
First stop...




Alameda Creek trail toward Mission Peak...




"Stitches" artwork...(think baseball!)




Almost to Steve's house...getting thirsty.




Cold Pliny and meaty quesadillas for lunch...Awesome! Ski planning done...






Heading home...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 27, 2021)

out for spin along the Willamette ....flambastic daze.....


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 27, 2021)

Rode the Winnipesaukee River Trail and around downtown on my '64 Jaguar. A beautiful spring day/evening. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 27, 2021)

I rode one of those $7,000 Phantoms today.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 27, 2021)

1817cent said:


> I rode one of those $7,000 Phantoms today.
> 
> View attachment 1380828



Haha


----------



## Sven (Mar 28, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> 55 Corvette, ugly but great rider!
> 
> View attachment 1380788



If you think your '55 Corvette is ugly, Then my  '55 Vette (Ratvette) is definitely down right FUGLY.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Mar 28, 2021)

Today I rode the '34 Mead Ranger to Circus Bridge...



and the IntraCoastal Waterway


----------



## Miq (Mar 28, 2021)

Morning ride through the neighborhood w the family.


----------



## Sven (Mar 28, 2021)

I took my 87 High Sierra out for a ride on the quad trails. Everything from mud to sand.


















Great Ride. Stay Safe Gang!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 28, 2021)

These spring days with a mild Santa Ana condition, sure remind you of how much of a Desert this place really is.



Hot and dry today.
Sorry guys!
I am remiss for not getting more pictures of the bikini action.
Just the sexy pictures of my 41 DX today.


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 28, 2021)

Beautiful confortable breezy day in the low 80s today. The 74 Le Tour got to go 12 miles on the Cross Seminole Trail for a comfy ride mid morning ride.  According to my Strava app on my phone my average speed was 13 mph and the top speed was 27 mph. I could feel the speed once I shifted to the large crank sprocket but never thought I was going that fast.


----------



## Snakevine (Mar 28, 2021)

1957 Evans


----------



## ian (Mar 28, 2021)

Took the '51  Higgins out for a short spin around town on a beautiful,  breezy day here in SE Washington. It's a great day for a ride.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 28, 2021)

..


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 28, 2021)

The blue klunker around my neighborhood this fine Sunday evening


----------



## MP12965 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 28, 2021)

MP12965 said:


> View attachment 1381868View attachment 1381870



God bless America.!! and every..

Police Department...  

Y cuidado Con el Carro Negro de.

La Antena Larga + (3/letters)..


----------



## dasberger (Mar 28, 2021)

Took the '38 Schwinn out on a maiden voyage this evening. Came together nicely...Solid ride!


----------



## Miq (Mar 28, 2021)

Fun afternoon ride on the Scottsdale greenbelt w Eric and Chris. 






48 Columbia Urban Cruiser.


----------



## ian (Mar 28, 2021)

dasberger said:


> Took the '38 Schwinn out on a maiden voyage this evening. Came together nicely...Solid ride!
> 
> View attachment 1381892
> View attachment 1381893



dig them bars..........


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 28, 2021)

Cruising on 61 Schwinn Sunday Funday springtime OC  HB


----------



## Shellygasser (Mar 28, 2021)

Funday Sunday with my 55 spitfire


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 29, 2021)

After a few adjustments on my new old road bike to get the fit correct I finally got to spend some time in the saddle to get acquainted yesterday.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 29, 2021)

Ciclos Minaco again today.
14 miles.
Pictured by the old Victorian watercress beds in the beautiful ancient village of Ewelme (that's pronounced You-Elm; even non-locals from not far away struggle with the pronunciation)......




A lovely Spring day in South Oxfordshire.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2021)

Bike Rides with Back Drops












After a day off of riding, everything was fresh and new feeling.
Velvet deLuxe, 1935 Huffman, Person's Marathon saddle and pedals, wide nickel Torrington bars with early Finger Grips, rear-view mirror, raccoon tail and Yoder Goose Horn, just a few of my favorite things....


----------



## Sven (Mar 29, 2021)

I took my '63 American Rat bobber out and about. Gorgeous day. A lot of blooming going on.




Same puddle as before, different bike



Mile post 17. I wonder why they only used odd numbers. ...and where is MP 1?





Great Ride. Be Safe Gang!


----------



## dasberger (Mar 29, 2021)

ian said:


> dig them bars..........



Wide bars.... So luxurious!


----------



## dasberger (Mar 29, 2021)

10 mile cruise on the '38 today... High 60's, blue skies and a steady flow of pollen wafting in the wind.  Ahhhh, spring in the south.  Gorgeous day nonetheless.  Had a pedal blowout at mile 7...  was able to save the blocks but last 3 miles on a spindle.  Doh! I need a better mechanic!


----------



## Miq (Mar 29, 2021)

Sunset ride to Kyrene. Beautiful evening.


----------



## Sven (Mar 30, 2021)

Today I rode my 64 Schwinn Varisty Tourist around Fort Washington Park











One of the best places to see the cherry trees



Inside the battery walls 




....the old lighthouse



Great ride. Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Sven said:


> Today I rode my 64 Schwinn Varisty Tourist around Fort Washington Park
> View attachment 1382697View attachment 1382698View attachment 1382699View attachment 1382707View attachment 1382708
> One of the best places to see the cherry trees
> View attachment 1382700
> ...



Great photos!
What's the boarded-up building? It's  a shame it couldn't be repurposed and put to good use again.


----------



## Sven (Mar 30, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Great photos!
> What's the boarded-up building? It's  a shame it couldn't be repurposed and put to good use again.



I believe it was the old post exchange and the house was the General quarters


----------



## dasberger (Mar 30, 2021)

Another gorgeous day in the ATL... 77 and sunny...  Got some good miles in on the '41 Excelsior.  A nice urban assault with some gravel and trail sprinkled in for good measure...





Nice grove of dogwood and redbud trees...  just a few days shy of full bloom


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2021)

03/30/2021 Tuesday, tank-less but "equipped" 1934 AIRFLYTE, 1st year Huffman;








down to the tip of Balboa,




up to the tower in Sunset Beach,




back down to the tip of Balboa for Taco Tuesday at Great Mex, AWESOME shrimp tacos again today,




Osprey caught a big fish for lunch in Huntington Beach,



back home with 54 miles for the mint IT'S-IT treat; Great Day/Ride!


----------



## mrg (Mar 30, 2021)

A few miles down the Rio SanGabrial a 50's Columbia testing out different rim combinations, got a Sachs 2 spd auto on it now.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 30, 2021)

mrg said:


> A few miles down the Rio SanGabrial a 50's Columbia testing out different rim combinations, got a Sachs 2 spd auto on it now.View attachment 1382874
> 
> View attachment 1382875
> 
> View attachment 1382876



very cool


----------



## SKPC (Mar 30, 2021)

Short and cold ride on the early Shelby motobike.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 30, 2021)

@tripple3 I took the Dayton out after the second attempt at a Morrow hub rebuild and no brakey stoppy for a full pedal rotation so..........           Went for a ride on the 38 rollfast with the kiddo to the park and stopped at Starbucks for an emergency potty break. Public bathrooms are still closed around town.... I guess so the pipes don't freeze.  @mrg I sure like the color on that Columbia.  @ian good to see you're getting out to ride so much. I like the Higgins and looking forward to seeing the 35 Colson hit the road. @Hammerhead I saw those maxxis tires on their website just the other day. I imagine they work well on the terrain you ride. @Mr. Monkeyarms good to see you are getting some miles in on the new road bike.


----------



## ian (Mar 30, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> @tripple3 I took the Dayton out after the second attempt at a Morrow hub rebuild and no brakey stoppy for a full pedal rotation so..........           Went for a ride on the 38 rollfast with the kiddo to the park and stopped at Starbucks for an emergency potty break. Public bathrooms are still closed around town.... I guess so the pipes don't freeze.  @mrg I sure like the color on that Columbia.  @ian good to see you're getting out to ride so much. I like the Higgins and looking forward to seeing the 35 Colson hit the road. @Hammerhead I saw those maxxis tires on their website just the other day. I imagine they work well on the terrain you ride. @Mr. Monkeyarms good to see you are getting some miles in on the new road bike.
> 
> View attachment 1382937
> 
> ...



Thanks @Balloonoob. I spent a few hours putting new spokes in the front rim and cleaning up all those ND clutches and bearings. I'm definitely getting closer to rubber on the road with the Colson.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 30, 2021)

Wild Noodle Day! Still shipping from VT!

And completely out of the blue this barely alive '35 X Serial cWc Clipper cried out help me!!

Some might remember the ice mountain from a week or two ago...Much smaller today but just as sketchy!


----------



## Miq (Mar 30, 2021)

Night ride around Tempe Town Lake with Philthy On the 48 Columbia Cruiser.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 30, 2021)

mrg said:


> A few miles down the Rio SanGabrial a 50's Columbia testing out different rim combinations, got a Sachs 2 spd auto on it now.View attachment 1382874
> 
> View attachment 1382875
> 
> View attachment 1382876



Great looking bicycle!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 31, 2021)

Out on my first V-CC ride in over a year.
We are now allowed to ride in groups of up to 6 as lockdown begins to ease.
A very roundabout route of around 20 miles following a local stream from its source as a spring emerging from the chalk escarpment of the Chiltern hills to where it joins the River Thame (yes The Thame, not the more famous River Thames).
I rode an additional 7.5 miles each way on the Minaco in order to get to and from the start/finish.
Off road on the Minaco to get to the start.....





Paul and Francis on another off-road section along the Upper Icknield Way......




Back at the finish I took.a chance to take photos of Paul's glorious ride for the day, a circa 1896 unknown bicycle built to the Humber pattern......







Great bike and great to see it being ridden.

35.02 miles for me. So happy.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> 35.02 miles for me. So happy.



So happy you're back out riding again!
On the last day, Wednesday of March, 2021
1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary Westfield, "Dad's Bike".
Met fellow riders/CABErs @cyclingday  & @lounging 
Riding a Cadillac and Shelby Flyer.


----------



## ian (Mar 31, 2021)

The Higgins and I went to the LBS (again...) for another buttload of spokes for the Colson back rim. That project is done, except for truing it. I don't have an axle to Reassemble the ND hub yet. UPS says manana......65 and sunny today and even nicer tomorrow. A ride up Mill Creek is necessary, I think.


----------



## mrg (Mar 31, 2021)

Rode the Columbia over to one of our notorious High School hangout, the "Century jump" ( Century Blvd & RR tracks ), we use to see who could fly their parents station wagon the farthest or just watch the sparks fly from a unsuspecting family driving by, doesn't show in the pics but you could still get some air, they have paved some of the jump out of it and only a short run up now because street now curves 100 ft away because of a freeway that was not there. Never forget my friends dad wondering why the front wheels were wobbling on the 68 Mercury wagon on Saturday morning and asking my friend if he hit a curb, little did he know it had all 4 wheels off the ground!, somewhere I got a pic of my 4x4 about 5 ft in the air because the people behind heads are cut off.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 31, 2021)

Warmer today so thru the hood in the sun late with the hound and the Hawthorne...nice out.


----------



## Miq (Mar 31, 2021)

48 Cruiser again tonight.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 1, 2021)

Here’s a nice pic of one of my loves favorite rides . I’m excited about her will to get out and ride most days, being a Cancer survivor and all . She rides most days 14 miles


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s a nice pic of one of my loves favorite rides . I’m excited about her will to get out and ride most days, being a Cancer survivor and all . She rides most days 14 miles
> 
> View attachment 1383600



And what a cool ride to get out and enjoy life on,
Love it.
Keep riding!


----------



## ian (Apr 1, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s a nice pic of one of my loves favorite rides . I’m excited about her will to get out and ride most days, being a Cancer survivor and all . She rides most days 14 miles
> 
> View attachment 1383600



Glad she's a survivor. Me too! Enjoy the ride.


----------



## dasberger (Apr 1, 2021)

Super breezy and in the 40's...  a bit nippy for the ATL but not a cloud in the sky!   Nice day to be out after yesterdays tropical deluge.  Just shy of 13 miles on the '38...  Midtown Atlanta skyline peaking out


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2021)

04/01/2021 waning moon setting over the Pacific;




below a dolphin can be seen in right side,



below a swarm of bees gathered on the sign since yesterday,:eek:







awesome day with surf rising, temps. rising, beauty everywhere.


----------



## Sven (Apr 1, 2021)

After the morning showers, I took a ride down the Three Notch on my '55 Corvette. 



And a stop at the Lighthouse for a pickup, hence the little blue bag.


A new sign
I've  violated rule #1 a few times. As for rule #2, I've never drank beer from a black can 


Nope..
Anyway..fun and great ride.  Stay Safe Gang!


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## JLF (Apr 1, 2021)

First day back to school ride, and what a perfect day it is!  ‘37 is so comfortable.  Wish it (or I) could climb a bit easier.


----------



## ian (Apr 1, 2021)

Well, I and the Higgins went up the creek, enjoying the 72 degree sunny day. The trail was almost deserted, maybe 10 people and 4 bike riders. There were a few cows on the way back  but they didn't pay me much attention. It's another great day in the PNW.......


----------



## ian (Apr 1, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1383756View attachment 1383815



Nice kick down pegs.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 1, 2021)

ian said:


> Well, I and the Higgins went up the creek, enjoying the 72 degree sunny day. The trail was almost deserted, maybe 10 people and 4 bike riders. There were a few cows on the way back  but they didn't pay me much attention. It's another great day in the PNW.......
> 
> View attachment 1383813
> 
> ...




I think it looks at home there.........,with you,.........I had it in my hands while it was still in Kirk's garage, but I reluctantly let it go.  I think it is where it should be.  You are the current keeper of the flame.  Seeing it makes me smile!  Enjoy ian, and keep posting it's travels while you enjoy it............ride on!...........Thanks, Andy


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 1, 2021)

36 Firestone Fleetwood downtown and back. Put the badge on it today. The badge screws didn't rust up like I hoped they would but oh well.


----------



## ian (Apr 1, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> I think it looks at home there.........,with you,.........I had it in my hands while it was still in Kirk's garage, but I reluctantly let it go.  I think it is where it should be.  You are the current keeper of the flame.  Seeing it makes me smile!  Enjoy ian, and keep posting it's travels while you enjoy it............ride on!...........Thanks, Andy



Yeppers,  I feel as though I'm an event in it's life


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 1, 2021)

ian said:


> Yeppers,  I feel as though I'm an event in it's life



Absolutely!!........


----------



## SKPC (Apr 1, 2021)

Stretched the legs out on the bike later after skiing corn in the morning.


----------



## mrg (Apr 1, 2021)

Rode the Chartreuse Columbia down Santigo creek today and really liking the Sachs 2 spd, much better on the open trail/road, been thinking about putting on og chrome fenders I picked up and the og rack previous owner dropped off but now that summers here ( mid 90's today ) don't know if I want that extra weight!


----------



## lounging (Apr 1, 2021)

Mid 80's at the beach yesterday, spring break in session.  Photo courtesy of @cyclingday


----------



## ian (Apr 2, 2021)

mrg said:


> Rode the Chartreuse Columbia down Santigo creek today and really liking the Sachs 2 spd, much better on the open trail/road, been thinking about putting on og chrome fenders I picked up and the og rack previous owner dropped off but now that summers here ( mid 90's today ) don't know if I want that extra weight!View attachment 1384103
> 
> View attachment 1384104
> 
> ...



Man, I  really like that bike!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 2, 2021)

Last night on the 39 mercury


----------



## Coalfield (Apr 2, 2021)

From home north to Redmond WA &  Marymoor Park.  50 round trip.


Riding past the landing zone was worth a pic, as it is adjacent to the North/South commuter route = Issaquah Hobart Rd.



Yard art - Issaquah,WA on Front Street



Rear tire is an older SpeedBlend tire that won’t wear out.



Marymoor Park Open Space - yard art  Redmond, WA

edit: apologies for the weird bike.  I promise to post only 1970's and earlier (or is any lugged steel frameset worthy? They were handmade.).  Oldie roadies need a place to post their places&lightweights.  Maybe?    Late '70s (78?), Dutch, Batavus Competition.  A very good all round rider for drop bar lightweights.  Living in the hills, some days 'ya just want gears.


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 2, 2021)

Shake down run this morning on the ‘40 Dx


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2021)

Today, Fenderless Friday, 04/02/2021





down to Sunset Beach and back.
Great Friday! to all-y'all!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 2, 2021)

Coalfield said:


> From home north to Redmond WA &  Marymoor Park.  50 round trip.View attachment 1384288
> Riding past the landing zone was worth a pic, as it is adjacent to the North/South commuter route = Issaquah Hobart Rd.
> View attachment 1384289
> Yard art - Issaquah,WA on Front Street
> ...



Although most of the posts are of older machines, I don't think it really matters what bike you post photos of in this thread, no-one seems to complain when I post a picture of a (relatively) modern track bike. 
Just the fact that you are out and enjoying your ride and your locale is what makes this thread.
We're all different,  in different parts of the world and all riding different variations on a theme; but at the end of the day we're all riding.
Others may feel differently of course.

Out on the 1907 Cycles Morot today in Wallingford. 
I just stopped for a quick espresso from.my favourite coffee shop which, like everywhere else in England, is still only open for takeaways. 
In another 10 days, hopefully,  table service (outside only) will be permitted once more as our lockdown eases further. 
A nice and bright, but coldish afternoon in the UK.....


----------



## iceman (Apr 2, 2021)

I pulled this one out, aired up the tires, and off we went. This old JC Higgins rides like your on a cloud. Even with the bent handle bar.


----------



## Sven (Apr 2, 2021)

A ride through the forest on my 87 High Sierra. Temps have dropped down to the 30s and windy.






Good Ride,  Stay Safe Gang!


----------



## ian (Apr 2, 2021)

I finally got the shake down ride under my belt on the '35 Colson. It's definitely different than any other ride in the pack. I still have some adjusting to the bearings and  I  need to make sure all the bolts and nuts are T.I.T. tight. So far I'm smiling.......


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 2, 2021)

ian said:


> I finally got the shake down ride under my belt on the '35 Colson. It's definitely different than any other ride in the pack. I still have some adjusting to the bearings and  I  need to make sure all the bolts and nuts are T.I.T. tight. So far I'm smiling.......
> 
> View attachment 1384390
> 
> ...



Great looking bike!
Those tyres look huge, what size are they?


----------



## ian (Apr 2, 2021)

2


dnc1 said:


> Great looking bike!
> Those tyres look huge, what size are they?



26x2.125.  Just place holder units to get on the road.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 2, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Although most of the posts are of older machines, I don't think it really matters what bike you post photos of in this thread, no-one seems to complain when I post a picture of a (relatively) modern track bike.
> Just the fact that you are out and enjoying your ride and your locale is what makes this thread.
> We're all different,  in different parts of the world and all riding different variations on a theme; but at the end of the day we're all riding.
> Others may feel differently of course.
> ...





Thank you, Sir for summing up my enthusiasm for this thread!! I don't care what bicycle you rode. If you rode and posted about it, you will get AT LEAST a "Like" from me. What's important is that you rode!


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 2, 2021)

Got out on the Dyno Glide today for a ride through the neighborhood. Good to be back riding again.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 2, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thank you, Sir for summing up my enthusiasm for this thread!! I don't care what bicycle you rode. If you rode and posted about it, you will get AT LEAST a "Like" from me. What's important is that you rode!



Eso Eeeessss.!!!Y Eso es lo Cuenta.!!!!

@ Mr. monkeyyarms.


----------



## dasberger (Apr 2, 2021)

Was able to get a new BB, a set of AS 36 cranks and some Torrington 10's on the '38 while firing up the big green egg...  got out for a few miles after dinner. A nice end to another beautiful spring day.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 2, 2021)

Got my '61 Deluxe Hornet out for a ride around the neighborhood. Cold and windy with the temperature at 27°. Bundled up and had an excellent time. Stay safe and have fun.
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 2, 2021)

41 schwinn klunker tonight


----------



## mrg (Apr 2, 2021)

Rode HB with a couple of Spitfires and didn't even realize nobody took any pics, guess we to busy looking at the summer scenery, oh well, rode over later to pick up my truck ( $800 fuel pump ouch! ), dog sitting again this weekend


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 3, 2021)

My Survivor 1949 Monark Super Deluxe will be out and about today! Supposed to be some great weather for the Easter Weekend.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 3, 2021)

Out on the 'Morot' again today.
I started a fundraising, charity event that is helping to support the Royal Brompton Hospital in London.
These are the guys who's expertise is responsible for my continuing existence.
Hundreds of us are in a "race" from London  to Sydney, Australia.   This is all being done in the virtual, online world of course. 
I am in 'Team Heart' and our competitors are 'Team Lungs'.
I contribute my mileage towards our team total each day and hopefully we'll make it to Sydney by midnight on 1st May.
Today I  managed 10.2 miles with a fierce head wind for 6 miles or so. Very hard work. 
I stopped in Preston Crowmarsh for a photo opportunity......


----------



## ian (Apr 3, 2021)

I and the Colson got out and took a nice spin up the creek. Mill Creek that is .
..Not a lot of humans enjoying the trail today. 62 and overcast, but no wind.


----------



## dave429 (Apr 3, 2021)

Took the Schwinn Cruiser Six out around the lake today.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 3, 2021)

'64 Jaguar out on the Northern Rail Trail. Still some wet spots, with snow and ice in the shaded sections. Was nice to be on the trail. Mid 40's for temps an excellent day to be out and about.  Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## GUSMC (Apr 3, 2021)

Allotment, Glasgow, Scotland...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2021)

Happy Saturday!
1937 AERO KING, DBR by Schwinn, to Sunset Beach,







down to the tip of Balboa,



met up with a bunch of "Strand Cruisers" @birdzgarage made the trip down from far, far-away...



lunch at T.K. Burgers in Huntington Beach,



this ice-cream-man has been driving this same neighborhood for 28 years;
he carries both mint and vanilla IT'S-IT treats, I chose mint.
Fun ride, fun bike, fun group of riders, fun day!


----------



## friendofthedevil (Apr 3, 2021)

I was out on my '56 Monark/Western Flyer when I got to see our local first responders in action.

I'm not sure what was burning.  The fire was off the road, in some heavy undergrowth, but it was really blazin' for awhile.

Hats off to these guys...


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 3, 2021)

My better half and i did 5 miles today ... i took my Ace Badged schwinn out and rides Nice .... 1st time out on it since acquiring it in Nov ... Should i do an OA bath or leave it be ? Im thinking of posting in for sale section but after the way it rides im not sure ... Fun Day


----------



## JLF (Apr 3, 2021)

Stunning Easter weekend!  Klunker Evolution continues.  New parts include modern BMX crankset, 25t BMX sprocket and pedals.  

Whew!  I pedal about twice as much as before, but now I can climb anything.  I may try a 28t next.  So fun to ride over everything I don’t dare on my classics.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 3, 2021)

T-shirt weather so I pedaled around town for some exercise on the workhorse 36 Wards Hawthorne.


----------



## MP12965 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## 64Jazz (Apr 3, 2021)

Took the Hex tube out for a short ride, beautiful spring day !


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 4, 2021)

Went to Newport Beach and rode to Huntington for lunch with some kool folks on killer vintage bmx cruisers.koolest of all was Craig Cook of the original Cook Bros Racing did the whole ride with us.radness everywhere.even got to meet up and ride with my good friend @tripple3 who joined us for lunch.good to see you today @rcole45


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 4, 2021)

Another sunny day in the south of England.
10.8 miles,1899 Rochester,  92 inch fixed gear.....








Pictured outside 'The Chequers' pub in Aston Tirrold; which is currently closed, as is every other pub in the UK.
Pubs will hopefully be allowed to open their outdoor areas from Monday April 12th.
The nation eagerly awaits a public announcement on this tomorrow!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 4, 2021)

Road this back from the arroyo; it belongs to Blu Martinez, from OBC on Facebook; the neighborhood kids keep "borrowing" it to joy ride and do jumps in the arroyo.  I removed the pedals and the little buggers were clever enough to figure out where they could find them under my workbench:
@Old Bikes Club @ratrodz


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy Easter, all.
Been riding, staying in shape, just haven't been playing on this thread for awhile.
But today was a monumental day and this post has a monumental number of photos.
I have been fighting fluid behind my ear drum, and pedaling stationary too much of the winter.  Set 50 degrees as my baseline, and got out today with the Easter morning Alamodome sprint group - finished well up in the lead group.
Rode my '74 International, built up more French than English Club Racer.



What made today monumental was debut of Lou's custom 650B Chapman rando.  The realization of Lou's 3-year dream, it all came from his mind and out through Brian Chapman's hands.



Lou picked the paint from the Alfa Romeo pallete, and the whole frame is chromed beneath



Brian built virtually everything, crank



brakes, racks



stem



Equipped with nice dyno hub and lighting



Sporting this amazing original TA bag Lou had stashed



Buttery big tires



very sharp and well-appointed




ps - promise to be back with bluebonnet photos later in the month


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 4, 2021)

bulldog1935 said:


> Happy Easter, all.
> Been riding, staying in shape, just haven't been playing on this thread for awhile.
> But today was a monumental day and this post has a monumental number of photos.
> I have been fighting fluid behind my ear drum, and pedaling stationary too much of the winter.  Set 50 degrees as my baseline, and got out today with the Easter morning Alamodome sprint group - finished well up in the lead group.
> ...



Two fantastic machines!


----------



## Sven (Apr 4, 2021)

bulldog1935 said:


> Happy Easter, all.
> Been riding, staying in shape, just haven't been playing on this thread for awhile.
> But today was a monumental day and this post has a monumental number of photos.
> I have been fighting fluid behind my ear drum, and pedaling stationary too much of the winter.  Set 50 degrees as my baseline, and got out today with the Easter morning Alamodome sprint group - finished well up in the lead group.
> ...



Glad to see ya again Ron. As my son would say " Those bikes are sick AF "


----------



## Sven (Apr 4, 2021)

Easter greetings from Charlotte Hall




Sorry, I know you all are tired if seeing flowering trees,  but...


...it will be done soon.



The entrence to Cool ol' Springs ( Site of Maryland's first Hospital)



Welcome center and home to St Mary's Sheriff's Office District 1.


Great ride , Happy Easter Sunday


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 4, 2021)

Great Ride today with my girl 
Happy Easter Every one


----------



## Miq (Apr 4, 2021)

Park ride with my family.


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy Easter ya’ll. Did a quick 7 miles on my 55 Spitfire before heading over to my daughter’s for early Easter Dinner.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy Easter to all. Rode my '61 Panther 3 on the WOW Trail. Awesome day for a ride by the lake and around downtown. Then headed to my Mom's for dinner. Excellent time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Coopster (Apr 4, 2021)

Took the 41 Colson out for a spin! Can’t pass up an Easter ride when it’s 75 degrees out.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy Easter Sunday 04/04/2021, 1936 Electric, C-model Schwinn to Long Beach, Cyclone Coaster monthly ride.


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 4, 2021)

Cruising 1961 Streamliner nice ride by the beach good times went out for a swim


----------



## Shellygasser (Apr 4, 2021)

A great ride at Huntington beach on my 55 spitfire


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 4, 2021)

83 Robinson pro out for an Easter hood ride


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 4, 2021)

Ride with my wife and cousin.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 4, 2021)

A beautiful 81° when I left home on my '39 Flying Ace at 4:00 this afternoon for a leisurely ride for a couple hours.

A perfect day to stop at Scrumptious for a hand made maple walnut waffle cone! And got to chat with the Manager I have long chats about a flavor with bacon. This may be the one to try it out on.....


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 4, 2021)

Rode the Spitfire around this evening and stopped by the local park for a final four tribute pic on the court. Actually since COVID, the rims have been pulled down and the park closed, so it is a great place for speed circles and figure eights on the bikes!


----------



## ozzie (Apr 4, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Got my '61 Deluxe Hornet out for a ride around the neighborhood. Cold and windy with the temperature at 27°. Bundled up and had an excellent time. Stay safe and have fun.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1384518
> View attachment 1384519
> ...



Mate, that's a pretty town where you live.


----------



## mrg (Apr 4, 2021)

Didn't take many pics but perfect day for a ride thru the LB with the CC crew, still dog setting so took the Spitfire 5 cause it's the easiest to put a basket on & off!


----------



## ian (Apr 5, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1385304
> 
> View attachment 1385305
> 
> ...






mrg said:


> Didn't take many pics but perfect day for a ride thru the LB with the CC crew, still dog setting so took the Spitfire 5 cause it's the easiest to put a basket on & off!View attachment 1386075
> View attachment 1386076



What's the leash hooked to ?!?!


----------



## AndyA (Apr 5, 2021)

Rode to the ball field with my grandson. We found a base ball and, fortunately, my Shelby Flying Cloud is equipped with the optional baseball holder.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2021)

We haven't been riding much lately, but did head out to Long Beach yesterday morning to join the Cyclone Coasters on my Snyder built Hawthorne Twin Bar.


----------



## Sven (Apr 5, 2021)

Predawn ride on my '55 Corvette,  after dropping my son off at work. Riding to the Senior Center to meet a friend to walk.



Tall shadow



Yep... another cherry tree



A side road



Great Ride and walk. Stay Safe Gang


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Sven said:


> Easter greetings from Charlotte Hall
> View attachment 1385507
> Sorry, I know you all are tired if seeing flowering trees,  but...View attachment 1385508
> ...it will be done soon.
> ...






Sven said:


> Predawn ride on my '55 Corvette,  after dropping my son off at work. Riding to the Senior Center to meet a friend to walk.
> View attachment 1386137
> Tall shadow
> View attachment 1386142
> ...



Don't worry about those pictures of flowering cherries @Sven.
Just beautiful!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 5, 2021)

I took the maiden voyage on the 1941 Schwinn/Henderson, Super Deluxe Autocycle.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2021)

Pulled out the Flyer again, first light, down to Sunset Beach and back to the river trail to meet @lounging ...















he showed up with an early Elgin, by Murray, that I like a lot,



we rode to Sunset Beach and ate at Woody's,
then rode to Balboa for the beauty of it,







back to the trail,, 30 miles Elgin debut ride, 62 miles Western Flyer,



really dig the early long-tank style.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 5, 2021)

Pre-storm ride today for about an hour on the workhorse late 30's original paint moto bike  w/ 3-spd upgrade.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Apr 5, 2021)

Rode this a few miles today a little breezy out so did not go too far .
1940s Royal Flyer frame has a British bottom bracket 28 inch wheels long wheelbase 2 speed Sachs Torpedo in custom wheels .
Fork is not original was painted army green when I got it and had what to me looked like large calibre bullet hole in truss rod
no dent or bending just material gone have no idea what it was off of but old for sure .
Think I'll give it a new paint job when it gets warmer









Rode this Flintstone unicycle yesterday


----------



## Cooper S. (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ve been riding the sh*t out of my track bike lately. Makes me want to upgrade the drive train


----------



## mrg (Apr 5, 2021)

Still had the Spitfire 5 out so went to a section of the Santa Ana I haven't been with a golf course/river and hate to say the dry part will probably stay dry the rest of the year.


----------



## Miq (Apr 5, 2021)

Sunset ride on the canal out to Kiwanis Park in Tempe.  My wife showed me this Scavenger Hunt for Tempe’s 150th. I found the two canisters near Kiwanis and took pics of the best bike pics inside.















1948 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 6, 2021)

Trying to get more miles in per ride as I get back at it, I took the 3 speed cruiser out for a ride to the park. First down the bike path, then around the lake a few times and back thru the hood. Love being back riding, even if it is a modern bike today.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2021)

same thing, different day
back-and-forth
change direction
super-fun; magical.


----------



## GUSMC (Apr 6, 2021)

Two Raleigh Lentons from the 1950s (one belonging to my chum) on a fascinating urban cycle tour of derelict warehouses in Glasgow, Scotland.


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 6, 2021)

About 20 miles on old reliable down to the zen garden and LaVern M. Johnson Park in Lyons Colorado. This place is gorgeous and I'd love to live here someday. Even took a ride on the zip line.


----------



## ian (Apr 6, 2021)

Myself and JC got out of the house and rambled up the Mill Creek trail again today. As usual it was sparsely populated and I  barely had to ring the ding-dong bell. It's another great day for a ride in the PNW, 66 and sunny and calm, with high clouds.


----------



## ian (Apr 6, 2021)

While waiting for my dinner to get done, I took the Colson out for a spin through the 'hood and made one pass down Main Street.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 6, 2021)

Afternoon ride on my '61 Panther 3. Awesome time on a beautiful spring day. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Apr 7, 2021)

My 87 High Sierra with new Schwalbe Marathons on. Goes like a rocket sled on rails.










Oops, John Candy says no more pictures today.  Great ride today.  Stay Safe Gang!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 7, 2021)

Sven said:


> My 87 High Sierra with new Schwalbe Marathons on. Goes like a rocket sled on rails.
> View attachment 1387441View attachment 1387443View attachment 1387444
> View attachment 1387445
> Oops, John Candy says no more pictures today.  Great ride today.  Stay Safe Gang!



Very nice, thinking of doing something similar with my '96 Orange. Can't handle the bumpy tyres anymore.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2021)

Beach ride on the Tall Iver with a few Cabers.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 7, 2021)

1965 crusty stingray, shout out to tacochris for welding my broken fork he did great job and also great to deal with buying and selling , lower pic shows the day I bought it


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2021)

1934 AIRFLYTE down to the Wedge, then back to H.B. cliffs, then back again for more,







@lounging on the Elgin above to the Wedge, @fordmike65 below, posting the above, earlier on the ride,






ton-O-fun at the beach today!
Thanks for making the trip @Velocipedist Co. @Vintage Paintworx @fordmike65  & usual suspect @lounging


----------



## Kstone (Apr 7, 2021)

A night out with my boys ;]


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2021)

Velocipedist Steve doing a little scorching out on the coast.






I just thought this billboard should’ve said, Used Bikes Never Felt So Good.



I kind of liked the color too!



FordMike65 throwing a leg over a Schwinn!



FordMike65 Feeling the Schwinn Cycling & Fitness.



FordMike65 watching a cute little squirrel, chewing on the tire of the Iver Johnson.
Another great day of riding with friends and fellow enthusiasts of the wheel.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 7, 2021)

Beautiful day riding with friends at the beach today.  Thanks for the adventure!... 1899 Pope.


----------



## mrg (Apr 8, 2021)

Bummed I couldn't work it out to ride with the boys in HB today so took the Columbia project down the tracks to the riverbed this evening.


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 8, 2021)

Hit the Trail on my 74 Le Tour for a few miles of riding enjoyment. Got one “wow haven’t seen one of those old Schwinns  in a long time” from another rider. He couldn’t believe the bike is 47 years old.


----------



## Sven (Apr 8, 2021)

I rode around the Earnshaw Farms and surrounding areas today 








Great Ride. Stay Safe Gang!


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 8, 2021)

1948 delivery bread bike custom rat rod perfect to carry a small dog. Good day


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 8, 2021)

Rode the 84 Schwinn Rustomod through the neighborhood on a beautiful day. The Ditch was set up about 6 months before COVID hit and had a few farmer’s markets and food truck events. Hope it gets revived.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 8, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> 1948 delivery bread bike custom rat rod perfect to carry a small dog. Good day
> 
> View attachment 1387954
> 
> ...





Small dog in basket would have earned "Heart Eyes Emoji".   

Cool bike. Beautiful pup!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2021)

04/08/2021 great day for some beach riding, to Sunset Beach,



back to the river trail,



above, another "regular" rider Jane, who is happy to be here every day,
back to Sunset,



back to the river trail,



above, clearing the blocked tide inlet,
Marty @cyclingday joined the ride, to Sunset Woody's for lunch, then back, and down to Newport Beach,



above, Marty waving at another "Regular" that rides daily,



to the Wedge for the beauty of it all.
30 miles 1941 Henderson, 82 miles Tiki Twin-bar, badged "rust junkie".
Super-Fun Day!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 8, 2021)

Nice two hour plus ride on the Hawthorne today.  Rode out of town into the county searching for some gravel to grind which the Snyder excels at.


----------



## Miq (Apr 8, 2021)

Sunset ride with Philthy to Kyrene.  





48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## mrg (Apr 8, 2021)

Rode down the tracks this afternoon on the beater Columbia


----------



## Sven (Apr 9, 2021)

mrg said:


> Rode down the tracks this afternoon on the beater Columbia View attachment 1388181
> View attachment 1388182
> 
> View attachment 1388183



Love that springer! The whole bike is Kool AF

Just another observation 


mrg said:


> By the looks of the trackage behind your bike it appears to be the result of a "washout" .


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 9, 2021)

Out on the 1899 'Rochester' again today.
And if you think that's old for a daily rider,  take a close look at that wonderful building I'm using as a backdrop. 
Pictured outside All Saints Church, Aston Upthorpe,  Oxfordshire. 
It is believed that parts of this building pre-date the Norman conquest of England in 1066.
It was remodelled in the 11th. Century, hiding the earlier Saxon details.
It may well be the site of the church where King Aethelred's army prayed before joining his brother Alfred (The Great) as they defeated the Vikings at the Battle of Ashdown which occurred close by on the 8th. January, 871 AD.
An incredible building.....


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 9, 2021)

... a couple trips to Sunset Beach Water-Tower for the fun of riding at the beach; 1935 Velvet deLUXE, flys like a magic-carpet.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 9, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1388363
> 
> View attachment 1388364
> 
> ...



Beautiful first photo Mark.
Looks like you're on a 'MAMIL' hunt in the second!


----------



## Sven (Apr 9, 2021)

Trial run with partial touring gear. The sleeping bag definitely needs something, maybe a compression sack.  I kept kicking it while mounting the bike. Smaller bag...front rack set up.
Need to trim down the double kickstand, as the front wheel is elevated and swings to one side , causing the bike to capsize. 


Guess the county is getting ready to  pave.



Reminds me of this Star Wars vehicle


Found the jack leg Mechanic didn't tighten the rear skwer all the way. Oh wait , that jack leg was me . It's all good practice tactical repairs..


All in all great ride.  Stay Safe Gang. 
Back to the drawing board.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 9, 2021)

Sven said:


> Trial run with partial touring gear. The sleeping bag definitely needs something, maybe a compression sack.  I kept kicking it while mounting the bike. Smaller bag...front rack set up.
> Need to trim down the double kickstand, as the front wheel is elevated and swings to one side , causing the bike to capsize. View attachment 1388416
> Guess the county is getting ready to  pave.
> View attachment 1388423
> ...




You may have to try the 'swing your leg over the handlebars' technique to mount/dismount, as used by many of my old-school amigos.
Although with those handlebar extensions that may be equally difficult!


----------



## bleedingfingers (Apr 9, 2021)

Just acquired this so took a little spin before making plans for the teardown and cleanup .
Not original paint think it was repainted in the 70s as licence plate  sticker was over the sticker pinstripes 
but think original colour was the seafoam showing underneath so may repaint that colour .
Usually see these bikes in burgundy or dark blue or red  but have seen CCM balloon tire bikes in the sea foam colour .
It  is a 1937 CCM Motorbike  by the serial number  nice to get one in rideable condition and has decent tires on it.
Also will redo seat  not crazy about slide rail seats but clamp looks good and think I have a decent spare stashed somewhere .
Still has the horsehair padding and strip of leather .
Fenders are also in good shape .


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 9, 2021)

Rode around Franklin Falls dam. Awesome time on a beautiful day. '64 Jaguar was the bike of choice. On this Fenderless Friday Yahoo. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## mrg (Apr 9, 2021)

Took the Chartreuse Columbia way up Santiago creek today to a almost empty reservoir and remembered why I didn't really like the Sachs Auto 2 spd, great on the flats ( with the bigger cog ) but pedaling up hill as soon as you get good momentum it shifts into high, too high to pedal up hill so you either have to not pedal as fast or keep slacking off so it downshifts, either way it's kinda a pain! oh well great day for a ride in the Santa Ana river watershed.


----------



## Sven (Apr 10, 2021)

I took my '79 Schwinn Suburban aka "stationwagon " up to the Amish Market. 



Not many vendors out yet. Lots of flowers not many "viddles" .



Continued north to meet a friend to walk the trail.



Nice group of Red Buds.



Great day for a ride. Stay Safe Gang!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 10, 2021)

Jennifer and I rode Blu’s TOC tandem to breakfast and a yard sale.  I think it is pretty safe to say this trial run clarifies there is no need to purchase one for the two of us.


----------



## ian (Apr 10, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Jennifer and I rode Blu’s TOC tandem to breakfast and a yard sale.  I think it is pretty safe to say this trial run clarifies there is no need to purchase one for the two of us.
> 
> View attachment 1388823
> 
> View attachment 1388824



Haha!! No need for a tandem.......


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2021)

Saturday morning light ride, 1940 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty service rider,



down to the tip of the peninsula, Newport Beach,



up the coast through Huntington Beach, Bolsa Chica, and Sunset Beach, "Standard Route"



next in-coming tide will re-fresh So. Huntingtons' tide inlet,



great ride!


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 10, 2021)

Spitfire through the park today on a beautiful Saturday!


----------



## tacochris (Apr 10, 2021)

Put a few short miles on the ratty 54 Phantom before its torn down for grease and maintenance.  Rolling on correct era tires too which is one of the best parts to me!
Just need to get the cable and hardware to make the Cadet function.  
This sexy b@stard is a keeper!!


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 10, 2021)

Took the crusty Huffy to the park with the kiddo after the swap today.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 10, 2021)

Evening cruise around Tilton, then to the Arch for sunset. '56 Jaguar, had an excellent time on this beautiful day. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Apr 11, 2021)

I rode my '64 Varsity ( Copperhead)  up the Three Notch to meet some friends to walk the north end of the trail.






A silly shadow 



Dang those are rusty spokes. One day, I'll replace them .



Under the "buzzing tree"



A reflection of the day 


Great morning fora bike ride and walk ( really wish they ride their bikes)with friends.  Be Safe Gang!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 11, 2021)

Rode into Town for a snack earlier with my girl. It was really nice to ride 48 to start and 65 on the way in  6mph winds from the gulf


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 11, 2021)

Rode around the local JC on the Dyno Glide today but followed the rules - hate those rules!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 11, 2021)

Sven said:


> I rode my '64 Varsity ( Copperhead)  up the Three Notch to meet some friends to walk the north end of the trail.
> View attachment 1389334
> View attachment 1389346
> A silly shadow
> ...



I so wish I was able to upload my little ride videos like you @Sven.
Mine are either too large a file, or incompatible formats. I like to record a little video on my everyday rides.


----------



## Mikeob (Apr 11, 2021)

The eighties dont seem that long ago...


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 11, 2021)

'64 Jaguar out on the Winnipesaukee River Trail. Awesome time mid 50's for temps a beautiful day to be out on the trail. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Maxacceleration (Apr 11, 2021)

Booking around on my '57 Vette. A great spring in between windstorms. Around 50-55 degrees. Chilly but I pedal into a warm sweat.
My 42/20 gearing is sweet on the SA 3 spd hub - maybe a little too easy to top out in 3rd. I may bump up to a 19t in the rear shortly as my leg strength comes up (getting ove a sickly winter argh). ...Been standing & stomping the rises.
Going to Vegas & socal in May. Maybe I 'll meet a couple of socal pedalers (S.D. & Oceanside areas).


----------



## Shellygasser (Apr 11, 2021)

Nice ride on my 55 spitfire at orange circle


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2021)

Shellygasser said:


> Nice ride on my 55 spitfire at orange circle



OH Yeah!
I was there too, riding '40 Western Flyer,




down to HB cliffs 1st, surf check;








rode "New" Talbert bridge over the 405 freeway, almost completed after a couple years.
50+ mile day, loving the ride.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Apr 11, 2021)

Nice group of old bikes tripple3. Your long rides on your tall geared old bike are impressive.


----------



## RJWess (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## ozzie (Apr 11, 2021)

Maxacceleration said:


> Nice group of old bikes tripple3. Your long rides on your tall geared old bike are impressive.



Agreed. Tripple3, I love how your creme fat franks have aged to match the bike


----------



## Sven (Apr 11, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> I so wish I was able to upload my little ride videos like you @Sven.
> Mine are either too large a file, or incompatible formats. I like to record a little video on my everyday rides.



I am no tech genious by any stretch of the imagination. I am lucky that my phone automatically makes each picture a video of about 2 seconds. When I click on it it gives me the option of making it a gif. So I make it a gif.
What is  strange is I've never had John Candy bust my chops about any gif I've posted, just simple still photos.
It would be great to see videos of our riding adventures .


----------



## Miq (Apr 11, 2021)

Fun exploration ride w Eric today in Scottsdale.  Tried to follow the Central AZ Project Canal but the path got a little sketchy, with some off-road klunking behind a housing development. 
Hopped out and took sidewalks and walking trails along the front of the McDowell Mountains.  Turned west and cruised 5 miles down hill on Shea Blvd and another 5 miles north up the Greenbelt back to the canal.  Fun adventure.












14.6 mile triangle route on the 1948 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 12, 2021)

A long enough ride on my new Elgin to assure me "Dirt track Racer" is not going to be the style this bike wants.....


----------



## ian (Apr 12, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> A long enough ride on my new Elgin to assure me "Dirt track Racer" is not going to be the style this bike wants.....View attachment 1389987
> View attachment 1389988
> 
> View attachment 1389989



Haha! I put a green hub shiner in my Colson too.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 12, 2021)

Green for 'Go' in front, red for 'Stop' out back. Lol!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 12, 2021)

Nice looking Elgin MMa.  48/20t?  I had the Shelby out a little bit yesterday.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 12, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> A long enough ride on my new Elgin to assure me "Dirt track Racer" is not going to be the style this bike wants.....View attachment 1389987
> View attachment 1389988
> 
> View attachment 1389989



Flipping those bars over and altering the gearing to suit your riding style (as mentioned by @SKPC above) may make for a more enjoyable ride.
It already looks fairly low geared to me.
A very fine looking machine though!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 12, 2021)

It would be great if just set up for dirt tracking. Like being in the drops on my road bike. Gearing is fine. Could go bigger and probably will when/if I add the fenders from my Mead that are actually for this bike. Have the matching fork that may find it's way to this Elgin as well. Gotta dig it out and see if the finish will match this one with the fenders. 

This will probably end up looking as it should with fenders added. Then I'll turn the arch frame Mead into a dirt tracker!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> It would be great if just set up for dirt tracking.





Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> A long enough ride on my new Elgin to assure me "Dirt track Racer" is not going to be the style this bike wants.....






Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> This will probably end up looking as it should with fenders added. Then I'll turn the arch frame Mead into a dirt tracker!



I've tried to ride that position, and it doesn't take long for me to know, dirt track/road bike, same position, isn't my style.



Those guys are Serious!
@dnc1 refers to them as middle-age-men-in-lycra.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2021)

Today, 04/12/2021 1935 Velvet, morning light ride,








too good to not go.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 12, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> I've tried to ride that position, and it doesn't take long for me to know, dirt track/road bike, same position, isn't my style.
> View attachment 1390120
> Those guys are Serious!
> @dnc1 refers to them as middle-age-men-in-lycra.





Yep! That's me from time to time as well. One of the side effects of being a bikaholic!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 12, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> I've tried to ride that position, and it doesn't take long for me to know, dirt track/road bike, same position, isn't my style.
> View attachment 1390120
> Those guys are Serious!
> @dnc1 refers to them as middle-age-men-in-lycra.



I wasn't sure if the same expression is used over there Mark.
Very common in use over here.
We do like an acronym!


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 12, 2021)

Went out for a birthday ride on the 34 Colson. Got it rolling again as I had borrowed a master link from it. It was replaced and I added a better kickstand. There were these awesome bike chain trees downtown. The chains were simply nailed in and sporadically tack welded together. Super cool!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 12, 2021)

Happy Birthday Nate!!

I know where that truck lives......


----------



## ian (Apr 12, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Went out for a birthday ride on the 34 Colson. Got it rolling again as I had borrowed a master link from it. It was replaced and I added a better kickstand. There were these awesome bike chain trees downtown. The chains were simply nailed in and sporadically tack welded together. Super cool!
> 
> View attachment 1390134
> 
> ...



Happy BDay Nate. One more circumnavigation of this beautiful blue planet.


----------



## Sonic_scout (Apr 12, 2021)

My first summer I get to ride my new hobby around!! Finally got a pic of the fleet so far, minus the hikari.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## ian (Apr 12, 2021)

In honor of @Balloonoob's Bday , I took my '35 Colson out for a short spin in the 'hood . 66 and sunny today. The best PNW weather I've found this year.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 12, 2021)

Sonic_scout said:


> My first summer I get to ride my new hobby around!! Finally got a pic of the fleet so far, minus the hikari.
> 
> View attachment 1390197



I miss riding in groups of other vintage bikes.....that looks like so much fun.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 12, 2021)

Sonic_scout said:


> My first summer I get to ride my new hobby around!! Finally got a pic of the fleet so far, minus the hikari.
> 
> View attachment 1390197





Nice fleet! I see one on the end for "Tankless Tuesday"!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 12, 2021)

ian said:


> In honor of @Balloonoob's Bday , I took my '35 Colson out for a short spin in the 'hood . 66 and sunny today. The best PNW weather I've found this year.
> 
> View attachment 1390225
> 
> ...





Thank you for levelling your seat! That's a good looking bike and the nose pointed skyward was driving me nuts.  
(no pun intended)


----------



## ian (Apr 12, 2021)

tacochris said:


> I miss riding in groups of other vintage bikes.....that looks like so much fun.



The last time I rode in a group with vintage bikes,  my kids were the group. 
Now they are 46 and 50! It's been a while.....


----------



## SKPC (Apr 12, 2021)

Fun ride today out on the 26" Hawthorne motobike while the weather holds up. A couple hours on this simple and capable steel machine. It's sporting some fat, light dirt tires for when needed.   I  always feel better after going riding.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 12, 2021)

ian said:


> The last time I rode in a group with vintage bikes,  my kids were the group.
> Now they are 46 and 50! It's been a while.....



We used to have a group of good vintage-loving guys here in Houston who rode almost every weekend.  Now the stretch bikes with wide wheels and thousands of dollars worth of parts scene has hit and im the only vintage guy left.  Everyone else is rolling some kind of big money fancy chopper and seems to be all competing to see who can build the wildest peacock bike.  Meh....too each their own, i just miss cruising with like-minded folks.  I ride alone now sadly...


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 13, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Fun ride today out on the 26" Hawthorne motobike while the weather holds up. A couple hours on this simple and capable steel machine. It's sporting some fat, light dirt tires for when needed.   I  always feel better after going riding.
> View attachment 1390335View attachment 1390336
> View attachment 1390337
> View attachment 1390339
> ...



Great photos Pete.
"It's good for the body and it's good for the soul!"


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 13, 2021)

Morning ride before work. '64 Jaguar a bit chilly low 30's. Good time though. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## ian (Apr 13, 2021)

tacochris said:


> We used to have a group of good vintage-loving guys here in Houston who rode almost every weekend.  Now the stretch bikes with wide wheels and thousands of dollars worth of parts scene has hit and im the only vintage guy left.  Everyone else is rolling some kind of big money fancy chopper and seems to be all competing to see who can build the wildest peacock bike.  Meh....too each their own, i just miss cruising with like-minded folks.  I ride alone now sadly...



I haven't found any riding buddies either so I go it alone, but it does give me time to think and appreciate the territory and scenery, which is pretty nice here.
 Almost every other rider is on a $$$ road bike, or a MTB.......


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 13, 2021)

What a smooth ride, loving my ballooners.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 13, 2021)

Same here. Seems like i’m the only person riding a old cruiser in a city of 5 million people.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 13, 2021)

Sonic_scout said:


> My first summer I get to ride my new hobby around!! Finally got a pic of the fleet so far, minus the hikari.
> 
> View attachment 1390197




Wow that is impressive for only a year, Tanks a lot haha


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 13, 2021)

Ian this is another Kirk Thomas blowout sale tank bike from last year. Love that guy 


coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> What a smooth ride, loving my ballooners.
> 
> View attachment 1390521






ian said:


> I haven't found any riding buddies either so I go it alone, but it does give me time to think and appreciate the territory and scenery, which is pretty nice here.
> Almost every other rider is on a $$$ road bike, or a MTB.......


----------



## ian (Apr 13, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Ian this is another Kirk Thomas blowout sale tank bike from last year. Love that guy



I remember seeing that ride. Especially the V-8 insignia. I'm glad Kirk Thomas is here on theCabe too. He's a great guy.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2021)

Forever young.
Marty, scorching on his, 1941 Schwinn built,
Henderson, Super Deluxe Autocycle.
Oh, yeah!  
Lol!
Photo credit; @tripple3


----------



## Sven (Apr 13, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Same here. Seems like i’m the only person riding a old cruiser in a city of 5 million people.View attachment 1390537






*Its kool to be an outsider.*
It seems that I am the only one around here rides old bicycles. (The Amish and Mennonites even ride newer Trek, Diamondback, Cannondale....)
Oh...I do take that back , there is a homeless gentleman, whom I see on occasion who rides an old "ish" 10 speed rat, equipped with a big AF front basket. When I see him,  he is always puffing on a cigarette pedalling down the road.
Not only does he ride alone, I believe he follows George Thorogood's philosophy.."When I drink alone, I prefer to be by myself"
Nutin wrong with that either


----------



## Sven (Apr 13, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Same here. Seems like i’m the only person riding a old cruiser in a city of 5 million people.View attachment 1390537


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 13, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Same here. Seems like i’m the only person riding a old cruiser in a city of 5 million people.View attachment 1390537



I think many of us vintage/antique bicycle enthusiasts can feel like this at times.
I ride solo probably 99% of the time; but what crazy old machines I ride usually leads to much interaction with others, usually when I stop for a coffee. 
It's also great fun riding with a group, very sociable and enjoyable, but very different to the experience of a solo ride.
Anyway,  before I start getting into too much 'zen' contemplation, I went out on the '49 Ciclos Minaco again today. 
Only 7.2 miles. 
We had Snow here yesterday (pretty unusual for the southern UK in April) and the coldish air plays havoc with my chest and new health constraints. I hope to get out more as the weather warms over the next 10 days.
Pictured by the strange entrance to a properties driveway. Said property is built near the Norman castle site in Wallingford,  but I think the entrance maybe of later date, curious but pretty glorious.....


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 13, 2021)

It's nice seeing really old architecture again now that you're back on the road @dnc1 ! Take care of yourself and keep the great images & old bikes coming to the Cabe!   


(Am I being racist by reading your posts with a British accent? It helps me step into your shoes for better a perspective. Asking for a friend... )


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 13, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> It's nice seeing really old architecture again now that you're back on the road @dnc1 ! Take care of yourself and keep the great images & old bikes coming to the Cabe!
> 
> 
> (Am I being racist by reading your posts with a British accent? It helps me step into your shoes for better a perspective. Asking for a friend... )



HaHaHa!
It wouldn't offend and would please me immensely to know that you (or a friend) did!

Just remember @Mr. Monkeyarms that we don't all sound like: 

a) Dick Van Dyke in 'Mary Poppins', or
b) any member of the Royal family.

FYI I have an Oxford (town, not university)/rural Oxfordshire accent. Pretty indescribable really.
Perhaps we should get the mods to add a voice record feature to our profiles!

Thanks for the kind words re. my posts/musings, I do love any old architecture!


----------



## ozzie (Apr 13, 2021)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1390668
> *Its kool to be an outsider.*
> It seems that I am the only one around here rides old bicycles. (The Amish and Mennonites even ride newer Trek, Diamondback, Cannondale....)
> Oh...I do take that back , there is a homeless gentleman, whom I see on occasion who rides an old "ish" 10 speed rat, equipped with a big AF front basket. When I see him,  he is always puffing on a cigarette pedalling down the road.
> ...



I saw George T back in the late 80’s when he came to Australia. Man was he wild. My family thought i was possessed back then listening to his
music in my bedroom.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 13, 2021)

Took my '37 Dayton for a spin. When taking pics, I decided to take a few in black & white. Then, our black & white dog Lucy, decided she wanted to be in one.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Apr 13, 2021)

Rode this a couple of days ago 










Rode this today   we were having + 20 temperatures now this crap


----------



## mrg (Apr 13, 2021)

Took a last ride on a beater Spitfire, wished I had some time to stay and watch some high school sports. sad to see "Ruby", the restaurant was another Corona victim I think!


----------



## Sven (Apr 13, 2021)

ozzie said:


> I saw George T back in the late 80’s when he came to Australia. Man was he wild. My family thought i was possessed back then listening to his
> music in my bedroom.



I saw him in Richmond, VA in the late 80s as well Believe it or not there was maybe a few drunk / high folks there. Saw a few bloody fights.  
$17.50 for a concert shirt back then. 
Anyway.....
I took an evening ride after super on my 72 Varsity.







Sun is starting to go down



Looks like a Penny Farthing dually 



Great Ride.  Stay Safe Gang!


----------



## Maxacceleration (Apr 13, 2021)

Much as the repetitive coast pictures, I have repetitive Columbia River pics. Its our neighborhoods.
I can do laps in various configurations, usually to get a tailwind on the last part of the ride. 
Got over a hundred miles on my fresh rebuilt Vette.
Good riding is everywhere!











Love the yellow Schwinn Varsity... As a young guy I chased my Dad around on his yellow Varsity, on my used Motobecane. Fun times.
Thanks Dad!


----------



## manuelvilla (Apr 13, 2021)

Today i used my newest English BSA ladys bike...

O my god it rides soooo nice


----------



## ian (Apr 13, 2021)

Maxacceleration said:


> Much as the repetitive coast pictures, I have repetitive Columbia River pics. Its our neighborhoods.
> I can do laps in various configurations, usually to get a tailwind on the last part of the ride.
> Got over a hundred miles on my fresh rebuilt Vette.
> Good riding is everywhere!
> ...



Looks like the East side of the state. Dry and breezy, just the same as Walla Walla.


----------



## Miq (Apr 13, 2021)

Sweet step-through @manuelvilla !  

Sunset ride again on the windy canal.  Good light tonight.







1948 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## manuelvilla (Apr 13, 2021)

Amazing pic


You have won the pulitzer


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 14, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> HaHaHa!
> It wouldn't offend and would please me immensely to know that you (or a friend) did!
> 
> Just remember @Mr. Monkeyarms that we don't all sound like:
> ...





Since I'm not familiar with regional accents it's pretty generic based on shows I watch on PBS.....  

Glad your recovery is going well and happy to see you riding outdoors again!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 14, 2021)

I got the bike out to ride down to the PO, but an hour or so later it wasn't such a great idea. We get snow in July at 7000 feet on occasion here, and we may get a foot or more from this storm:  The Ski Resorts are closed so I may be skinning up the runs tomorrow for some late season Utah pow.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2021)

Maxacceleration said:


> Good riding is everywhere!



Yes indeed! It's a gift, Ride it!


Miq said:


> Good light tonight.



Love the sunset shots @Miq

Same 42 mile OC Beach Loop today,
repetitive to some, better every day to me.





this neighborhood street "Valley Forge" is part of the Daily Route,







talked old bikes with a coach from Edison High School for a few minutes,
told him about theCABE.com



up the coast to Sunset Beach, riding waves.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 14, 2021)

Aired up the tires and adjusted the rear fender. Then took my '48 Western Flyer for a ride around the neighborhood. Great time on a beautiful day. Stay safe and have fun.
Hammerhead


----------



## ozzie (Apr 14, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Aired up the tires and adjusted the rear fender. Then took my '48 Western Flyer for a ride around the neighborhood. Great time on a beautiful day. Stay safe and have fun.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1391360
> View attachment 1391361
> ...



Sweet ride. Love your pix too. How good are those Maxxis dth’s? Stick like baby s..t to a blanket!


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 14, 2021)

I love them, ride and look great. I think they fit this bike well. 
Thanks 
Hammerhead 
View attachment 1391378



ozzie said:


> Sweet ride. Love your pix too. How good are those Maxxis dth’s? Stick like baby s..t to a blanket!


----------



## biggermustache (Apr 14, 2021)

‘50 is looking good! Rides like a champ.


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2021)

Took the 41 Henderson Klunker up the San Gabriel river a ways, stopped at one of those rubber dams that was deflated!, and some pics with the cement curbs they installed almost 50 yrs ago to stop us from skateboarding!!, they stopped high school delinquents from skateboarding but don't stop the encampments ( last pic ) now!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 14, 2021)

One of my favorite riders


----------



## Maxacceleration (Apr 14, 2021)

ian said:


> Looks like the East side of the state. Dry and breezy, just the same as Walla Walla.



Close! NCW (North Central Washington) ie Wenatchee in my case.

Same 'ole Columbia River ride for me today, not boring at all, but my pics all look the same...
I use the Map My Ride app, so I can log my fitness. My rides are 10-20 miles now on my Schwinn.
My goal is to up my average mph each ride to show my strength gains. Maybe not everybody's cup of tea, but thats how I gauge my improvement. I am almost topping out 3rd too easy & may have to gear up (go down a tooth on the rear).

Down by the river...


----------



## ozzie (Apr 14, 2021)

Ducked out during my lunch break for a quick ride around downtown Melbourne on version 4 of my 68 Typhoon.


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 14, 2021)

Took my 73 Continental for a late afternoon spin on the trail.








The Strava App clocked me at almost 33 mph. on level ground. Can only go fast for 3-4 blocks due to people on the trail. I’m amazed how fast and easy peddling this bike performs.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 14, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> Took my 73 Continental for a late afternoon spin on the trail.
> View attachment 1391543
> 
> View attachment 1391544
> ...



Any faster and you'll need wings!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 15, 2021)

I rode the red Snyder HTB part way to work today. I even had a spot to carry my lunch.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 15, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Any faster and you'll need wings!



Maybe the large rear rack has aerodynamic properties..........

Impressive speed.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 15, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Maybe the large rear rack has aerodynamic properties..........
> 
> Impressive speed.




Very impressive indeed!
I was thinking more along the lines of this.....






Image from this excellent thread:








						RANDOM Early ADS and Printed IMAGE Thread ....... | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					






					thecabe.com
				




Well worth a look!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 15, 2021)

Out on the '49 Ciclos Minaco again this afternoon.
Cold and Breezy 8.3 miles spread over 2 mini rides.
Pictured with the twin hills (and one iron age hill fort) of Wittenham Clumps in the distance.....



The hill to the right in the photo (that looks like it has just one tree atop it) is 'Brightwell Barrow'. An ancient burial site that may pre-date the fort.


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 15, 2021)

Dropped my car off for some work. Took the long way home on the 38 rollfast. Stopped by the airport and the lake on the way home. Nice ride! Oh yeah took a pic of all my ballooners since I had them all taken out.


----------



## Sven (Apr 15, 2021)

Dang @SKPC , still have the fluffy white stuff and maybe til July..wow.  Looks like @Hammerhead  has finally thawed out. 
That's what I love about this thread..you get to  see areas from all over the states and across the pond.  RIDE ON CABE.  Southern Maryland we get rain...
So, ...after the rains,  I took a ride on the Three Notch today on my '55 Corvette 





Neat old barn off the trail a bit.6 


The abandoned trailer behind my bike looks creepy and  like it was used as a meth lab at one time. 



On the trail again...



Anyway great ride. Stay Safe Gang!


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 15, 2021)

Out with the wife for a short ride through the neighborhood and then off for a solo run to the park. Great pics from recent rides you guys. Like @Sven said, it’s fun to see the different parts of the country throughout the weather changes.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2021)

Western Flyer to Sunset Beach, and back to the river trail to meet @lounging 









back to Sunset Beach, then down to the tip of the Newport peninsula, for a pic and lunch at Great Mex.
30 miles Elgin; 62 miles for the Flyer.
Super-Great day riding old classics.


----------



## JLF (Apr 15, 2021)

Changing my chainring to a modern BMX 28t from a 25t was just the right blend of spin for cardio and easy mountain goat climbing.  Summer in April up here!  I think my Klunker Evolution is finally complete as a project.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 15, 2021)

^^^   Cool stripped, lightweight and very rideable Shcween roadster clad in CST Big Friggin 2.4 Tires!  Less is more sometimes as you can really see the bikes' "true" and simplistic lines..


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 15, 2021)

Got out on my 74 schwinn speedster today


----------



## dasberger (Apr 15, 2021)

After a week of monsoon rains, work and the kids spring break I was finally able to get out for a ride...  Temps in the mid 60's for the Sunset Sesh on the '38...  Glorious spring evening to be out!


----------



## Miq (Apr 15, 2021)

More wind and good sunsets in AZ.  Best time of the year to be outside here. 




1948 Columbia Cruiser.


----------



## mrg (Apr 15, 2021)

Went down the tracks to the Rio San Gabriel on the 41 DX and watched some guys doing motorcycle tow-in skate ramp jumps. somebody added their own cement ramp and hand rail a while back and nobody's taken it out!


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 16, 2021)

Gumby & Pokey's Latest Adventure!


----------



## Sven (Apr 16, 2021)

After dropping my son off at work this morning rode around the farmers market whilemJrt is quiet. Tomorrow will be a different story




 


Then I hit the trail to meet up with a friend  to walk..


 Got caught in the morning rush hour. No worries..no hurries


Reflecting on the morning 


Great morning ride. Ride Safe Gang !


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 16, 2021)

Out on 'Inconnu' this afternoon.
I haven't ridden this for quite a while.
Re-trued the wheels this morning. They still aren't,  and never will be,   perfect; but they're not bad for a 110 year old bike.
Pictured in the village of Shillingford,  outside a speculative property development that stalled/fell foul of planning restrictions several years ago. 
Looks like they spent some money on those gates when they were feeling 'bullish'.....


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 16, 2021)

1936 Electric, light was green-go straight;




Sunset Beach, back to the river trail to meet Marty,
to ride to lunch in Sunset Beach,




Seaside gate was open so we rode to the end.
Empty beach in Orange County on a beautiful Friday afternoon.


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 16, 2021)

Got the 37 Dayton rolling again.  Hopefully it stays rolling.


----------



## MP12965 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## dnc1 (Apr 17, 2021)

Out once again on the 'Ciclos Minaco'.
11.5 miles in some glorious sunshine, but it was actually only around 12°Celsius. 
That old favourite, the Iron Age hill-fort of 'Blewburton Hill', South Oxfordshire is the backdrop here.....


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 17, 2021)

The 36 colson for a cruise this morning.


----------



## Sven (Apr 17, 2021)

I took my '63 American Rat Bobber out for a roadtest after repairing the rear flat  and replacing the 26 in front wheel with a 27. Then  I just kept riding for  bit.





It handled a lot better than I thought it would.




Fun ride,  Ride Safe  Gang!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 17, 2021)

First ride on the 1910 +/- Dursley Pedersen willed to me by my departed friend Charlie W.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 17, 2021)

RODE THE CCM FLYTE TO DAY


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 17, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> First ride on the 1910 +/- Dursley Pedersen willed to me by my departed friend Charlie W.
> 
> View attachment 1392898
> 
> ...



How did you find it?
I've only ever ridden one for a short distance on the flat; I was pleasantly surprised by the comfort  and ease of use of the hammock seat.
Others tell me they are quite flexible frames when hill climbing.
Beautifully crafted machines. 
Does yours have the Dursley layshaft rear hub?


----------



## ian (Apr 17, 2021)

Finally got some handlebar time today. Took a short spin around town and the College, enjoying more most excellent PNW weather.  74 and clear and almost no breeze.  Lotsa new students and parents wandering around, checking out the campus.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 17, 2021)

Cruised on my shop bike


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 17, 2021)

I Rode this one today and, have Toooooo

Much fun....   









(1937/B.Frame.Style).R.master...

              Love       it.!!!



Hope you.!!! and yours.!!! are doing great.

  Jesucristo   GRACIAS.!!!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 17, 2021)

Xln't posts today!...     I pedaled around town on one of three Hawthorne's I own.  Bicycles are most likely the best human powered machines out there, don't you think?


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 17, 2021)

Rode to the park with the kiddo.  37 Dayton.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 17, 2021)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. Chose my '64 Jaguar for this chilly sunset ride. A beautiful evening and great time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead 















Yes @SKPC bicycles are awesome machines.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 17, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Evening ride around the neighborhood. Chose my '64 Jaguar for this chilly sunset ride. A beautiful evening and great time. Stay safe and have fun.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1393039
> View attachment 1393040
> ...




Agreed. plus after working on old cars for years and rediscovering bikes last year i much prefer working on bikes.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 17, 2021)

Nice ride along the lehigh river on the 38 henderson and my dad on his colson klunker. Nice 15 mile ride with cool weather! On th way back saw a nissan s15, sadly couldn’t get a good picture of it and didn’t want to seem like a weirdo incase the owner was inside watching


----------



## ian (Apr 17, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Xln't posts today!...     I pedaled around town on one of three Hawthorne's I own.  Bicycles are most likely the best human powered machines out there, don't you think?
> View attachment 1393010
> View attachment 1393015
> View attachment 1393013
> ...



Absolutely @SKPC.  Bicycles are the perfect way to get around the 'hood and see everything at a leisurely pace.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 17, 2021)

After a long day of replacing the wheel bearings on the wifes honda, the brakes on my tahoe and sealing the fuel filler on my 4runner i rewarded myself with a relaxing 10 mile ride.  I purposely got lost in the neighborhood and just enjoyed the 60 degree weather.  I sat on that rock in the picture and just took in the sun going down....


----------



## dave429 (Apr 17, 2021)

1989 GT Tequesta mountain bike.
Took a ride out to a restaurant on the lake for some dinner and a couple beers.


----------



## MP12965 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Ernbar (Apr 17, 2021)

Was very busy with house things but managed to squeeze a 6 mile ride on my 62 pound tank.





There is a very large gator in this lake. It was  filmed by a neighbor yesterday as it strolled across a driveway which is exactly where my bike is parked. That is one large mother estimated to be  at least 6 ft. long!




I


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> Was very busy with house things but managed to squeeze a 6 mile ride on my 62 pound tank.
> 
> View attachment 1393168
> 
> ...




That would make some nice seat cover material, it would last a lifetime!


----------



## Miq (Apr 17, 2021)

Out to the 101 tonight on the 48 Columbia


----------



## bleedingfingers (Apr 17, 2021)

Took this for a spin today after seeing dnc1 and manuelvilla  English style bikes   mine is not as old as there's
but it's one of the only one's I have  in this style  it's done up like a path racer   1961 Elswick Hopper  newer Sturmey Archer hubs
2speed kickback modern seat post and stem .  If you loosen the rear wheel you can also use the larger front chainring .
I had a B-33 Brooks and longer moustache bars on it when I used to ride it lots but switched them out to get this ready to sell .
I made a discovery today I am getting old  the seat on this bike and the bars are not for me ride was very short .


----------



## Maxacceleration (Apr 17, 2021)

Hangin' with my river buddies...


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 18, 2021)

bleedingfingers said:


> Took this for a spin today after seeing dnc1 and manuelvilla  English style bikes   mine is not as old as there's
> but it's one of the only one's I have  in this style  it's done up like a path racer   1961 Elswick Hopper  newer Sturmey Archer hubs
> 2speed kickback modern seat post and stem .  If you loosen the rear wheel you can also use the larger front chainring .
> I had a B-33 Brooks and longer moustache bars on it when I used to ride it lots but switched them out to get this ready to sell .
> I made a discovery today I am getting old  the seat on this bike and the bars are not for me ride was very short .View attachment 1393185



Nice bike, eventually you'll arrive at a comfortable/useable compromise. 
I'm thinking of trying a 2-speed kickback hub in a wheel build; interested to hear how it works in reality?
@SKPC is the master (I think of mixing modern components with classic frames to make eminently useable rides.
Interesting that you refer to my recent rides as 'English style'. They are in fact Mallorcan (Spanish), French (x2) and American.


----------



## ian (Apr 18, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That would make some nice seat cover material, it would last a lifetime!



Haha!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 18, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That would make some nice seat cover material, it would last a lifetime!



Here you go.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Apr 18, 2021)

Sorry dnc1 maybe should have said European but meant the kind of bike you might see bombing around the English countryside
like you do or path racer style single speed bike  with diamond frame .
Your bikes are very cool and so are the places you ride .


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 18, 2021)

Spent yesterday afternoon doing the Moustache Ride sponsored by Großen Bart brewing on my '39 Firestone Flying Ace!






At Left Hand taproom


And World Headquarters across the street


Also checked out progress on flood recovery on the section of trail that is still closed.



Apparently got caught up in the moment again and didn't take any more pics of the day but it was awesome!!

Now I have to pick out a bike for todays Bluz Cruz........


And yes Pete! In my mind the bicycle is one of the best inventions EVER!!


----------



## Sven (Apr 18, 2021)

I rode my '87' Schwinn High Sierra tourimg project on starting at the south end of the TNT today. Meet up with so friends and walked the north end. Then rode back. Walked 5 miles and biked 12






Stopped at the mini mart.








Great ride today. Stay Safe Gang!


----------



## Coalfield (Apr 18, 2021)

Too nice not to ride. Early ‘70s Zeus.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 18, 2021)

Beautiful day to ride in North Texas. A little chilly when I took off 48 but the wind was only 10 mph . I rode for 20 miles today, I’ve got a little work to catch up on so Everyone Enjoy the Ride .


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 18, 2021)

bleedingfingers said:


> Sorry dnc1 maybe should have said European but meant the kind of bike you might see bombing around the English countryside
> like you do or path racer style single speed bike  with diamond frame .
> Your bikes are very cool and so are the places you ride .



No need to apologise.  
I do actually own 3 English bikes but rarely ride them.
Strangely, mainstream English bikes made after around 1900 don't really interest me that much, nothing really changed or evolved design wise from then on. 
Don't get me wrong, the diamond frame is a wonderful thing but I just don't have a thing for what we call " black bikes".
Keep  riding though, on whatever you enjoy!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 18, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Nice bike, eventually you'll arrive at a comfortable/useable compromise.
> I'm thinking of trying a 2-speed kickback hub in a wheel build; interested to hear how it works in reality?
> @SKPC is the master (I think of mixing modern components with classic frames to make eminently useable rides.
> Interesting that you refer to my recent rides as 'English style'. They are in fact Mallorcan (Spanish), French (x2) and American.



Not sure any of us can be masters at re-thinking the older bikes, but thanks for thinking about me @dnc1.
I really like the way this one was done.  And as dnc mentions, you can change the way it rides by using different  bars, seats and/or pedals along with various adjustments to_ your specs._ Being taller, I could easily swap in different bars, go clipless and raise the pillar/saddle.  Seat so important.


----------



## Miq (Apr 18, 2021)

Went the the park with the family this morning.  Fun playing catch with my boys.
View attachment 1393406





SKPC said:


> Seat so important.



No doubt. I put an old Troxel on the 48 Columbia Cruiser last night before I took it for a ride. It does not have any covering yet, but it’s wide, smooth, and comfortable. My son balked at it this morning saying ”but it’s hard metal!”.  Then he rode it to the park and back and didn’t say a word...
The modern seat I had on it before was so poorly made.  It looked nice and was comfortable, but the springs would not stay put, and it needed constant re-adjustment during long rides.


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 18, 2021)

My 40 Dx and my buddy and his 46 Dx on the riverbed trail today. About 15ish miles this morning


----------



## ian (Apr 18, 2021)

Just one from my early morning ride downtown. I just had to get out, even if just for a couple miles.


----------



## Coalfield (Apr 18, 2021)

Too nice not to ride.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Apr 18, 2021)

40 miles on Ranger this beautiful day.  Round trip on the Legacy Trail and  Venice Waterway Trail (east) and a side trip to the airport.

*Your tax dollars at work...*

extending the LT north, eventually to downtown Sarasota.




new paving on the Shamrock Park trails (VWP)









They were autocrossing at the airport...







Payoff...


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 18, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Not sure any of us can be masters at re-thinking the older bikes, but thanks for thinking about me @dnc1.
> I really like the way this one was done.  And as dnc mentions, you can change the way it rides by using different  bars, seats and/or pedals along with various adjustments to_ your specs._ Being taller, I could easily swap in different bars, go clipless and raise the pillar/saddle.  Seat so important.
> View attachment 1393397



I agree, the seat is probably the most important component for long-term /long-ride comfort.
Reach, stem length/height/bar design is probably equally important for continued enjoyment of any bike. Although I do confess to having several ridiculous track bikes that I can't ride with any degree of comfort!

The first thing I do before riding any bike for the first time is adjust the saddle height. It really annoys me to see people riding any bike with the saddle too low, it just screams uncomfortable and inefficient. 
Although it can be very comical to watch someone riding with their knees up around their ears!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 18, 2021)

1937 AERO KING down the river trail to a fog-bank hanging at the power sub-station,




these are buzz-hummin' with moisture this morning,




to the tip-O'-Balboa,
back to the river trail, to S.A. for church,




then back to the H.B pier for a little more ride-time,
getting real busy.




several riders out today,
hopefully see some pics from  @cyclonecoaster.com  & @cyclingday


----------



## fatbike (Apr 18, 2021)

I rode this this 1940 Dayton/Huffman featherweight today. Love to find an appropriate name plate for it.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 18, 2021)

Short ride today. First get the dust off the bike and take enough of a ride to turn the grease from a solid to a liquid again in the hubs and bottom end. I use the white bearing grease and if a bike sits to long it glues the brake sleeve in my Morrow hub making braking almost nothing-hardly engages! Anyway the weather was so nice I had to take out a favorite...this being a 1937 Schwinn BA170 model-Excelsior badged. Basically a motorbike with jeweled tank-fore brake and full floating saddle options.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 18, 2021)

Breakfast and Beer ride this morning on the red HTB and lady's 40 Twin Flex


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 18, 2021)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Short ride today. First get the dust off the bike and take enough of a ride to turn the grease from a solid to a liquid again in the hubs and bottom end. I use the white bearing grease and if a bike sits to long it glues the brake sleeve in my Morrow hub making braking almost nothing-hardly engages! Anyway the weather was so nice I had to take out a favorite...this being a 1937 Schwinn BA170 model-Excelsior badged. Basically a motorbike with jeweled tank-fore brake and full floating saddle options.View attachment 1393685





You use hinge and door latch and garage door track grease on your bearings? OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH my!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 18, 2021)

More cervesa


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 18, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> You use hinge and door latch and garage door track grease on your bearings? OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH my!



That's why I use blue park grease, because year's later can take it apart and it's still perfect! Man that's a pretty bike!


----------



## dave429 (Apr 18, 2021)

Took this 1980’s Jamis “Sand Jam” Boss Cruiser for a 20+ mile ride today.


----------



## 64Jazz (Apr 18, 2021)

Took Grandpa's Paramount out for a ride today, 80+ years in the family!


----------



## John (Apr 18, 2021)

Huffmans


----------



## Kstone (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## manuelvilla (Apr 18, 2021)

Took two English machines with my lady...

My newest project I made BSA golden vase 1936 and my newest acquisition BSA shopper model 1956 I think 

Both ride very well..

I will take better pictures


----------



## tacochris (Apr 18, 2021)

Took a super quick spin tonight to survey the construction of the new neighborhood behind mine and found a few cool things at the edge of the woods clearing.
1950’s Humble Oil roadmap
1960 4 door Belair “post”
Gonna inquire about the Belair this week....(wink wink)


----------



## Miq (Apr 18, 2021)

Back to the triangle route I biked last weekend, but with more friends.  Better start to the route this week.  1/3 Off-roading in front of the McDowell Mountains, 1/3 Downhill Shea Sidewalk Zooming, 1/3 Greenbelt Bike Path cruising.  Fun afternoon.



 








13 miles on the bare saddle 48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## tacochris (Apr 18, 2021)

Miq said:


> Back to the triangle route I biked last weekend, but with more friends.  Better start to the route this week.  1/3 Off-roading in front of the McDowell Mountains, 1/3 Downhill Shea Sidewalk Zooming, 1/3 Greenbelt Bike Path cruising.  Fun afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 1393855 View attachment 1393858View attachment 1393860View attachment 1393861View attachment 1393863
> 13 miles on the bare saddle 48 Columbia Cruiser



All of my saddles are bare pans and it doesnt feel much different to me than upholstered saddles.


----------



## MP12965 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 18, 2021)

Santa Barbara Legends ride in ventura with @Dizzle Problems today on the blue klunker.rode all day,had a blast!


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 19, 2021)

Cool morning ride with temperature at 36°. Still a beautiful day to be out on my '64 Jaguar. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## SLM (Apr 19, 2021)

Sunday 5 mile shake down Ride with my husband .  It was a Sunday Paramount ride !   Thanks to the CABE I found a sweet Ladies Paramount.  Campy orginial except I pulled the bars and went with touring .


----------



## ian (Apr 19, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1393903
> 
> View attachment 1393904
> 
> ...



Looks like you had a full day with friends. Good on ya!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 19, 2021)

Out on my custom Schwinn Panther for the April OBC Bluz Cruz yesterday....


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 19, 2021)

Out on the 'Ciclos Minaco' again this afternoon. 
Gloriously sunny and some Spring warmth definitely helps .
Pictured in Aston Upthorpe,  Oxfordshire,  England.....


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 19, 2021)

took out for a spring ride this is a very heavy bicycle. rides GREAT!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 19, 2021)

YES! Another beautiful day for a ride;
found a feather for the cap...








some big feathers on them,




look up at the top of palm trees to see a flyer leaving Orange County Airport,
after 7:00 AM for the "Residents" of Newport Beach;:eek:




1935 Huffman, Velvet deLUXE flying O.C. Beach loop again.


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 19, 2021)

Did a few adjustments then took it out for a ride. Beautiful day, no wind and high seventies.
Perfect.


----------



## dasberger (Apr 19, 2021)

As a contractor ride to work isn't really an option for me... I'm  in the design phase of a renovation/expansion in the neighborhood so I figured I'd cruise the '38 to my clients for a meeting...  who doesn't want their builder rolling up on an old beater??  Now if only I had enough torque to pull a 10,000 lb dump trailer!

Nice patch of variegated Solomon's seal in the background...  cool native woodland plant


----------



## 305Sal (Apr 20, 2021)

Rode what I believe is a 34-35 Elgin Falcon.

305Sal


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 20, 2021)

Out on 'Inconnu' this afternoon. 
Lovely day.....


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2021)

action shot of happy regulars along this same route^^^




the"Old" power plant still runs...:eek:








Same '35 Huffman, same route, fresh as the new day.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 20, 2021)

action shot of happy regulars along this same route^^^

Looks like the police have just said "put your hands in the air!", lol.


----------



## ian (Apr 20, 2021)

Finally got the homework done and the house listed for sale. I did get an evening ride around the 'hood on the JC Higgins. 66 and sunny with not a cloud in sight.
Perfect PNW weather......


----------



## Miq (Apr 20, 2021)

Welcome @305Sal , cool bike. 

It’s been great getting to see your cloudy blue UK sky pics again! @dnc1 

Out to Gilbert for sunset tonight on my 48 Columbia.  







More bike path w new bridge over the next set of tracks coming soon...


----------



## HARPO (Apr 21, 2021)

1982 Bianchi 980...


----------



## gkeep (Apr 21, 2021)

I've been riding a different bike each day this week and in my mind I'm riding with our friend Mike who we lost to melanoma a year ago. Did some classic Mike Leebolt lazy swoops as I finish each ride. Ride on Mike! (And don't anyone try climbing El Capitan in Hush Puppies like this guy)


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 21, 2021)

gkeep said:


> I've been riding a different bike each day this week and in my mind I'm riding with our friend Mike who we lost to melanoma a year ago. Did some classic Mike Leebolt lazy swoops as I finish each ride. Ride on Mike! (And don't anyone try climbing El Capitan in Hush Puppies like this guy)
> View attachment 1395615
> 
> View attachment 1395616
> ...




Respect!
A great tribute to your friend.


----------



## ian (Apr 21, 2021)

Took the lonely Colson out for a nice ride on another beauty of a day. This old girl likes to run fast and ignore stop signs. Maybe we'll get caught someday.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2021)

100-year-old Moto Bike down to the beach, up to the cliffs and back to meet @lounging 








riding a LWB DBR by Colson, to Sunset Beach, turn back to HB,




after a lunch stop, rode down to the Wedge, Newport Beach, for the view.
30 miles Colson, 52 miles G.W. moto bike.
Super-Fun day; thanks for the ride.


----------



## mrg (Apr 22, 2021)

A few miles around the old USC medical center and the youth detention center on the 41 Henderson, a lot of construction around  and thought I might run into Quincy ( Jack Klugman ) at the LA CO corners office!


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 22, 2021)

"Clyde" Knows Better!!
Yesterday was a shocking and upsetting day! "Clyde" snuck off on my 53 Rocket without my permission!
1st time in 20 years he's acted like this! When I finally found him, he thought if he stood really still, I wouldn't notice him!
Docked his pay and no beer for 2 weeks!


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 22, 2021)

The 46 Rollfast got to ride the Trail today. Gorgeous sunny cool weather.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 22, 2021)

Just a little while ago...1990 Cannondale Black Lightning...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 22, 2021)

04/22/2021 1940 Western Flyer Heavy Duty, LABL 1943 Service bike, "PaperBoy Special"
down to the Wedge;




up to Sunset Beach, back through Bolsa Chica,




that donut box spun me around,
there was a raspberry jelly-filled in there, just for me;
met Marty at the river-trail to ride to lunch;








super-fun day riding the edge of the North-American continent.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 22, 2021)

Took the afternoon off and loaded my bike in the back of my truck and cruised to the swap meet at Texas Motor Speedway


----------



## Jimmy V (Apr 22, 2021)

Ride this evening with friends Dan and James in Grand Haven,Mi. We are out on the pier. Lake Michigan in the background. I rode my Hawthorne. Dan on his 65 Jaguar and James on his modified 3 speed Tiger. Only 43 degrees and a bit breezy but our Thursday evening riding season has begun!


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Apr 22, 2021)

How much for the crew cab Impala? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Miq (Apr 22, 2021)

Great pic @Jimmy V !  Straight lines, arches, sunset horizon, waves, long shadows, cool bikes.  Nice stuff.


----------



## mrg (Apr 22, 2021)

Doing some window shopping around Orange one the Henderson today.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 23, 2021)

Out on the 'Rochester' this morning, 
It's a beautiful day on this side of the pond.....


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 23, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Took the afternoon off and loaded my bike in the back of my truck and cruised to the swap meet at Texas Motor Speedway
> 
> View attachment 1396681
> 
> ...



Great pics! Thats my friend tony and his 59 4 door.hes @58droptop on Instagram.he buys sells collects early volkswagens and impalas,parts and accessories


----------



## ian (Apr 23, 2021)

mrg said:


> Doing some window shopping around Orange one the Henderson today.View attachment 1396836
> 
> View attachment 1396841
> 
> ...



I like the Henderson better


----------



## mrg (Apr 23, 2021)

ian said:


> I like the Henderson better



I still like my 65 Pan also with the fat tank, lite & rear fender, small seat and lower bars ( those tall bars kill me after a bit ) more than the “ Easy rider style “ in the window!, odd thing there was a second identical bike inside so he must turn out a few.


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 23, 2021)

I took this B6 out on the trail today.


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Apr 23, 2021)

Your chain is loose.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2021)

Same bike, same route, more loops, fresh pics.








1st loop to Sunset Beach, and back to the river.








2nd trip...








third loop and back home for 72 miles today.
Great day to ride this great, Western Flyer, Heavy Duty, paper-boy special.


----------



## ian (Apr 23, 2021)

I dug the Skyrider out of the back of the pile and made a bee line to downtown on a fresh, hot ciabatta run. All sold out.....still a perfect day for a scooter ride here in the PNW. I put some wider bars on to try out and I want to get some black grips for them. Back to the parts pile...


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 23, 2021)

Just returned from a 5 night trip to Death Valley National Park...Feels great to be back on a bike riding around my local spots!
Schwinn War time New World.

Heading out...




Alameda Creek in Niles Canyon...




RR Bridge at Palomares Road...




Ca. Historic Nursery...




While hiking in Saline Valley to the Grandview Arch Canyon, I found this 50 caliber shell...Markings:   S   L   43

A 1943 shell casing from the St. Louis Ordnance Plant
This plant was operated as the United States Cartridge Company as a division of Western Cartridge Company. They were only a few miles east of the East Alton plant operated by Western. This plant manufactured 6.7 billion .30 and .50 cartridges for the War.

I'm going to find a place to mount this shell on my wartime bike!





New park I found...




Heading home...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## bleedingfingers (Apr 23, 2021)

Got this bike out for the first time this year built it up last year I wanted to build up something modern with Disc brakes and some gears .
Just went for a short ride around the neighbourhood it's about  +4 C. so still a little cool out 




Also first ride on the new Brooks C-67 all weather saddle hopefully this will soften up a little when its warmer
Had a.  C-19 on it before and did not mind that  both are supposed to be good for more upright riding  will keep tweaking it till it works .


----------



## dasberger (Apr 23, 2021)

Dead tired from a long week but still had to sneak out for a quick 5 miles this evening on the Liberty...  Good for the head and the soul!  

Man the pollen is thick today... Gritty!


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 23, 2021)

After a quick rebuild of the Yellowband tonight, decided to try it out. Also fresh tires from @mrg. Threw my daughter on the back and headed out for ice cream on our ‘39 Excelsior.

yes I know the chain is loose... it’s on the list for replacement...


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 23, 2021)

Hello Everybody.!!!

I just took this one To....

Are Beautiful Downtown CLEV. OH.

Were in less than (10) days The ( NFL) .

(Draft = Sorteo Del Futbol Americano.)


IT'S GOING TO BE Real GOOD FOR ARE.

CITY. & AS ALWAYS I SAY.

(GRACIAS Jesus...) For.

Let me Enjoy This Beautiful Moment.!!!

           Be.!!!....Happy.!!!    





















































Stay safe with family.!!! and friends.!!!








Goooooooo.!!!...BROWNS....


----------



## hm. (Apr 23, 2021)

Havent been out in a while, so today was the day. A nice ride to test out this 81 Cruiser 5 that I recently picked up. Down the hill to the bike path and back home. Click click through the gears like butter. Im talking about some smooth sailing, rolling along so solid just like a Cadillac. Great ride!


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 23, 2021)

Rode The Winnipesaukee River Trail on this beautiful spring day. A bit windy at a few places. Great time on the DX. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Jimmy V (Apr 23, 2021)

Miq said:


> Great pic @Jimmy V !  Straight lines, arches, sunset horizon, waves, long shadows, cool bikes.  Nice stuff.
> Thanks @Miq . It was a bit hard to get a good picture because of where the bikes were parked, and because of the shadows and position of the sun. I am facing Southwest and the sun was off to my right (to the right of the lighthouse).  That structure you see is a catwalk that goes for most of the length of the pier.  I'll try to get better pictures of it later on another ride.  I'm learning with a new smart phone to get good pictures and to post them. I'm having fun with it.  So many great pictures here. I'll enjoy adding to it.
> 
> View attachment 1396834View attachment 1396835


----------



## Miq (Apr 23, 2021)

You’re right about the good pics here Jimmy.  @Felixnegron @hm. @Hammerhead holding it down above.
Recovered my saddle and took it for a sunset ride to Kiwanis Park.




View attachment 1397373
View attachment 1397374
48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 24, 2021)

41 huffy this morning


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2021)

Happy Saturday!
Same bike to the Sunset tower, then Balboa, then back to H.B.
The surf is quite large; no pics.


----------



## AndyA (Apr 24, 2021)

Rode to Willie's house but he wasn't home. However, it was a good test for recent modifications to the Huffy Good Vibrations 24-incher. I got tired of the coaster brake, which can happen when you get used to bikes with derailleurs. So I swapped in a freewheel with one less tooth on the cog (17 in lieu of 18). Gearing felt a little high, so I went from 5-1/2" cranks to 6-1/2" for more leverage on the hills. Ergonomics are definitely improved. Huffy is parked next to Willie's folding (actually, take-apart) Boardwalk bike.


----------



## AndyA (Apr 24, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Threw my daughter on the back and headed out for ice cream on our ‘39 Excelsior.
> 
> yes I know the chain is loose... it’s on the list for replacement...





Note from the Safety Committee: Small child was riding in a 1950's style folding carrier with no support or safety belt. Bike was equipped with only a rear coaster brake, which would not operate if the chain dropped. Chain was loose.

Taking daughter for ice cream on a bike...priceless. Risk with this setup...acceptable?


----------



## mrg (Apr 24, 2021)

Took my latest project, 56 Hornet for a test drive down the tracks before putting it in the For Sale section, rides great but too many bikes!


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 24, 2021)

mrg said:


> Took my latest project, 56 Hornet for a test drive down the tracks before putting it in the For Sale section, rides great but too many bikes!View attachment 1397750
> View attachment 1397751
> 
> View attachment 1397752
> ...



Really hope you get more of these tires!


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 24, 2021)

AndyA said:


> Note from the Safety Committee: Small child was riding in a 1950's style folding carrier with no support or safety belt. Bike was equipped with only a rear coaster brake, which would not operate if the chain dropped. Chain was loose.
> 
> Taking daughter for ice cream on a bike...priceless. Risk with this setup...acceptable?



Should I have posted a pic of the zip tie replacing the missing bolt on the carrier too???


----------



## dasberger (Apr 24, 2021)

After a really wet morning we got a break between storms and it was absolutely gorgeous for a couple of hours.  Got a great ride in on the '38 Liberty.

A random installation in the park... Yeah, I know that's right!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 24, 2021)

Went for a good afternoon ride on this Schwinn New World.

Heading out...




First stop...S.F. Bay NWR, another favorite spot...




Then over the Dumbarton Bridge...leaving Fremont towards Menlo Park...





Quick stop at HQ...




Then to Bedwell Bayfront Park in Menlo Park...Dumbarton bridge in background...and Fremont's Mission Peak.
Had lunch in the park then started back toward bridge...








Heading home...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 24, 2021)

Late afternoon cruise on the 84. Took a shot in front of some metal doors, what I worked with for years. Then off to the park for a few laps around the field and a few miles through the hood. Great day for a ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 24, 2021)

The surf was up, so we took a ride down to check it out.



The 1942 BF Goodrich, defense model was the ride of choice.



The baby ducks are growing fast.
We’re at about a 50% mortality rate now, but apparently that’s on par for a typical family of Mallards.
Another nice day in the life.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 24, 2021)

Out of the mountains and down into the Cali flats.  I got out for a 2-hr ride later in the day on the big Elgin tanker sporting some fat bars.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Apr 24, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> Hello Everybody.!!!
> 
> I just took this one To....
> 
> ...



QDLB SALUDOS CABALLO! Very nice photos of your brown cwc in your football team stadium*!*


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 24, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Out of the mountains and down into the Cali flats.  I got out for a 2-hr ride later in the day on the big Elgin tanker sporting some fat bars.
> View attachment 1397940
> View attachment 1397942
> View attachment 1397943



Soooooo.......you're here?


----------



## Miq (Apr 24, 2021)

Out around the block. 





1948 Columbia cruiser.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 25, 2021)

I cruised threw the park and into town for brunch. What a beautiful day here in Texas


----------



## Miq (Apr 25, 2021)

Rode to the park with my family. 




48 Columbia Cruiser and 41 BFG New World.


----------



## ian (Apr 25, 2021)

Took the Higgins out for a short spin around town and then the college. I just (finally) installed the rear rack and a road kill squirrel tail. Neither improved the ride but it's still fun 
Now I need the jewels for the rack....


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 25, 2021)

Miq said:


> Rode to the park wit’s my family. View attachment 1398438View attachment 1398439
> 48 Columbia Cruiser and 41 BFG New World.




So your Son reclaimed his Columbia!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 25, 2021)

Spun the HTB around the LB Cycle Swap this morning.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 25, 2021)

Oh yeah...rode this too. @cyclonecoaster.com


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 25, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Oh yeah...rode this too. @cyclonecoaster.com
> 
> View attachment 1398548
> 
> View attachment 1398549



Finally riding a real bike, congratulations....


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Apr 25, 2021)

Took this 39 out on the trails.


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 25, 2021)

Took the kiddo out on a downright decent ride. 10 miles of riding and 4 hours of sunshine. Love that she made it the whole way. Training them little legs.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 25, 2021)

Rode the 1930-H Westfield Hawthorne past the Russian churchoff. 



Working on the left pedal shaft-spindle; got it to rotate back and forth to a degree; (wondering if I have an interference-fit RH pedal in the LH hole).


----------



## Oilit (Apr 25, 2021)

Nice cool spring evening for a ride around the UNC-Charlotte campus, Charlotte NC. A single speed is not my first choice for this area, but you can get a good ride in, as long as you plan carefully.


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 25, 2021)

Rode around the hood today to see that the home my in-laws used to own up for sale. It’s right around the block from mine. Great Sunday evening cruise.


----------



## Sven (Apr 25, 2021)

I rode my '55 Corvette  around Colton Point



Even though the waters were choppy as heck , this man was able to land this good size Catfish.




in front of the old Restaurant/ Bar



Reflecting on today's ride



This boat has been here for ages.



This truck sounds good as it looks.



Great ride today.  Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 25, 2021)

Had a nice relaxing day today, ran a couple errands, caught a bunch of NASCAR at Talladega (one of my favorite tracks   then dusted off the Felt Bandit to spin some circles on a perfect 78° day while enjoying the sun, fresh air & rock & roll!!




Stopped for ice cream too but didn't take a pic. Got too excited when my friend said ice cream with bacon coming in June. Been working with him on it for a couple years and could not be happier!!


----------



## 305Sal (Apr 25, 2021)

A good 3 mile ride today!


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 25, 2021)

@305Sal - Great lookin bike, but you lost me at the broccoli !


----------



## 305Sal (Apr 25, 2021)

Me and my Bro riding together on our last trip to P.R. !

305Sal


----------



## 305Sal (Apr 25, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> @305Sal - Great lookin bike, but you lost me at the broccoli!



Lol, a good soup goes well after a good ride


----------



## SKPC (Apr 25, 2021)

,  I rode the _Elgin_ around the neighborhood late in the day with the hound after a chainring swap, chain cleaning and bb service.


----------



## ian (Apr 25, 2021)

305Sal said:


> A good 3 mile ride today!
> 
> View attachment 1398742
> 
> View attachment 1398744



Nice ride!


----------



## MP12965 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Miq (Apr 25, 2021)

Sunset ride on the canal with Philthy. 

@GTs58 Tonight I rode my son‘s 48 Columbia.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 26, 2021)

Rode this Beauty bike...Tooo.

El Correo de los USA.= (USPS.  )

(Vivale USA..) Love This country.!!!...And Believes me I love it.!!!








Stay Safe with family.!!! and Friends.!!!

Be.!!!..Happy.!!!...


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 26, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> Rode this Beauty bike...Tooo.
> 
> El Correo de los USA.= (USPS.  )
> 
> ...



What a bike,love it!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 26, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> Be.!!!..Happy.!!!...



Yes!
04/26/2021 1940 Western Flyer rolling ready pre-dawn,
light goes green=GO...












it was wet and drizzly, wires buzzing, heart's on fire; flying...








to Sunset Beach, to Balboa,




in the above pic, above the seat the 2 towers of the power plant in Huntington Beach are visible, where typically/today, my route back home,




44 miles, 3 times by this on the beach, 1 more by the main entrance and transmission lines for connections beyond infinity.
Welcome back to SoCal Pete @SKPC  hope to get some riding time with you, slow down a lil'


----------



## 305Sal (Apr 26, 2021)

ian said:


> Nice ride!



Any body have an exploded assembly view of Schwinn front hub drum brakes ?

305Sal


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 26, 2021)

305Sal said:


> Any body have an exploded assembly view of Schwinn front hub drum brakes ?
> 
> 305Sal
> 
> ...



Lot's, look up on the interwebs! Believe some on here also! Post in wanted section....


----------



## ozzie (Apr 26, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> Rode this Beauty bike...Tooo.
> 
> El Correo de los USA.= (USPS.  )
> 
> ...



wow


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 26, 2021)

Rode about 15 miles or more as a family tonight, picnic in the park. For the safety nazis, mounted up a front brake on my ‘39 DX. Prepping to add more gears.


----------



## dasberger (Apr 26, 2021)

Still riding the '38 until I get some things sorted out on other projects.  Bike has really grown on me...  perfect for evening urban assaults.  Nice cool night... not many off those left down here so making good use of the season!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 26, 2021)

Went out late on the curvy Monark for an hour and a half.   Nice and quiet spin!


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 26, 2021)

Showing the 56 Hornet today that I became the new caretaker of, thanks to @mrg !
Over to the park and back into it’s new home with the others. Going to give it some mild cleanup and leave the beautiful patina. Maybe new saddle and grips down the road, but I really like the look of the gums and new rims. Real sweet rider!


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 27, 2021)

Early morning ride on my DX. Tried to catch the Super moon, but the clouds kept blocking the view. Still a beautiful day for a ride. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Apr 27, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Showing the 56 Hornet today that I became the new caretaker of, thanks to @mrg !
> Over to the park and back into it’s new home with the others. Going to give it some mild cleanup and leave the beautiful patina. Maybe new saddle and grips down the road, but I really like the look of the gums and new rims. Real sweet rider!
> 
> View attachment 1399352
> ...



Is your bike shop/repair room almost full yet?


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 27, 2021)

ian said:


> Is your bike shop/repair room almost full yet?



Hi Ian. Yup, almost full (can always make room for a new toy, though). A little crowded now as it is temporarily the bike shop/repair and lawn furniture repair shed. Thanks for asking!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2021)

you can see Long Beach over @lounging 's shoulder;
such a beautiful day, we just kept going...








my buddy @fearless got his Packard out for a ride too...




50 miles @lounging Shelby Flyer, 82 miles Western Flyer HD, with paper-boy carrier bag "Light For All".
Wonderful Day, tacos at Great Mex, beauty everywhere.


----------



## dasberger (Apr 27, 2021)

Yep... this one.  I don't know, maybe it was the roses....





The Liberty and roses makes me think of this...


----------



## mike j (Apr 27, 2021)

Went out to northwest New Jersey to pickup some stone for a project. Had some time & had heard about this road & it somewhat intrigued me. Legends of highway men, mountain lions & bizarre murder legends. Sounded like a nice tranquil ride thru the countryside. When I came to the intersection of Hope & Shades of Death, I couldn't decide which way to go. Had a conversation with a local person & a standard street sign on that road lasts a week at most, that's why they are only on the posts.


----------



## comet (Apr 27, 2021)

Got this frame as a fixie. Changed it back to a ten speed with mostly period correct components. This one I put together. I also got a 2010 Trek District  belt drive and a 1999 Waterford R12 with all Campy Chorus during Covid-19. Got my vaccinations, weather is good the only problem is which bike to ride. Rode the Italvega today for the first time as a ten speed. So sweet


----------



## ian (Apr 27, 2021)

mike j said:


> Went out to northwest New Jersey to pickup some stone for a project. Had some time & had heard about this road & it somewhat intrigued me. Legends of highway men, mountain lions & bizarre murder legends. Sounded like a nice tranquil ride thru the countryside. When I came to the intersection of Hope & Shades of Death, I couldn't decide which way to go. Had a conversation with a local person & a standard street sign on that road lasts a week at most, that's why they are only on the posts.
> 
> View attachment 1400159
> 
> ...



Nice wrench!


----------



## cyclecartel (Apr 27, 2021)

Street bicycles are exceptionally intended for speed. They're not implied for lengthy drive visits with weighty burdens. On the off chance that you see the development material, you'll notice that they're comprised of carbon or aluminum which are light regarding weight.


----------



## mrg (Apr 27, 2021)

Crusty Columbia & crusty buildings!, the last building is the only one still being used ( 1926 ), something government, secret, no names but a bunch of cars on LA county property.


----------



## Miq (Apr 28, 2021)

Sunset ride last night. 




1948 Columbia


----------



## ian (Apr 28, 2021)

Took the '61 Skyrider to the PO to send a little package to @SoBayRon  to add to one of his rides. Another perfect day here in the PNW.







View attachment 1400468


----------



## SKPC (Apr 28, 2021)

Black & chrome 41 Shelby yesterday.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 28, 2021)

04/28/2021 1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary special, 72 miles.




Where i enter the trail, Full-Moon shot for @Hammerhead 












Osprey having some sushi.








caught up with my buddy @fearless out enjoying the day.








regular skater doing 18 miles, down-and-back.








Marty @cyclingday riding an amazing 1942 B.F.Goodrich,
to Sunset Beach for lunch at Woody's.
Great day/bikes for to ride.


----------



## ian (Apr 28, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> 04/28/2021 1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary special, 72 miles.
> View attachment 1400697
> 
> Where i enter the trail, Full-Moon shot for @Hammerhead
> ...



And ice plant in bloom! Haven't seen that in 40 years.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 28, 2021)

Went for a fun afternoon ride out to Coyote Hills, the long way...1938 H.S.B. & Co.,Chicago Sun Racer. Great bike!

Heading out...











Out to Coyote Hills regional park...












Great day for a ride!


----------



## ozzie (Apr 28, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> 04/28/2021 1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary special, 72 miles.
> View attachment 1400697
> 
> Where i enter the trail, Full-Moon shot for @Hammerhead
> ...



I wanna be like you when i grow up......


----------



## SKPC (Apr 28, 2021)

Out  to the coast then south today again aboard the 41 Shelby.  California dreaming.  Ran into T3 & Cycle-day on the ride.


----------



## ian (Apr 28, 2021)

Spent a few moments reminiscing about our little home that we just sold. Off on another adventure to Astoria Oregon in one months time, so I'm planning new rides in new territory. Updates coming soon.......1935 Colson at the ready!


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 28, 2021)

ian said:


> Spent a few moments reminiscing about our little home that we just sold. Off on another adventure to Astoria Oregon in one months time, so I'm planning new rides in new territory. Updates coming soon.......1935 Colson at the ready!
> 
> View attachment 1400760
> 
> ...



New horizons and new trails, Ian. Best of luck in OR!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Apr 28, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> Rode this Beauty bike...Tooo.
> 
> El Correo de los USA.= (USPS.  )
> 
> ...



Saludos caballo*!* Very nice RMS bike and enjoy tge ride*!*


----------



## manuelvilla (Apr 28, 2021)

Took the BSA golden vase now done..

O my friends it rides as a dream...

Love it so much...

VIVA LA BICI


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 28, 2021)

manuelvilla said:


> Took the BSA golden vase now done..
> 
> O my friends it rides as a dream...
> 
> ...



Love the license from Palo Alto, Ca. Very nice bike!


----------



## Miq (Apr 28, 2021)

Out on the canal to catch some great light this evening.  There have been some clouds here the past few days.  Nice riding temps.













48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Maxacceleration (Apr 28, 2021)

Knocking out rides on my Vette. It rolls real nice. I'll be in socal with it in the Oceanside area the end of May for a week.
Hope to catch up with someone for a ride...


----------



## ozzie (Apr 28, 2021)

I hope i'm forgiven for posting here with my Red Menace Cook Bros tribute. Beautiful mild Autumn day in Melbourne today. Rode the city river trail loop along the Yarra River. I recently fitted S&M Speedball tyres to it and I have to say these are incredible. 110psi rated!! I pumped them to 85psi and the ride is still great but the bike is so much faster.

First pic of Melbourne Docklands precinct with Marvel Stadium in the background. A bit over 20 years ago when I moved less than a mile from downtown,  I went for a ride through this very area and it was old customs good sheds similar to the one in the third photo and bluestone paved roads. I wish it was still like that!


----------



## ozzie (Apr 29, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Out  to the coast then south today again aboard the 41 Shelby.  California dreaming.  Ran into T3 & Cycle-day on the ride.
> View attachment 1400748
> View attachment 1400759
> View attachment 1400749
> ...



How do you like the electra retrorunners?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2021)

ozzie said:


> I wanna be like you when i grow up......



It's not hard...don't grow up...
Pick what a child would do.......




@Bike Mike took a pic of me riding Electric to Long Beach
1st Sunday, monthly Cyclone Coaster ride.
Lovely pics you post @ozzie


----------



## ozzie (Apr 29, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> It's not hard...don't grow up...
> Pick what a child would do.......
> View attachment 1400866
> @Bike Mike took a pic of me riding Electric to Long Beach
> ...



yep. i’m 54 and still haven’t grown up. next time i’m in Anaheim for the music show i’d love to catch up. maybe rent a bike and join you for part of the ride. This is a great thread with all the usual suspects posting.

@tripple3 you have some awesome rides. I’m hanging to find me a complete original antique usa made bike but the shipping is a killer.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 29, 2021)

Yesterday not yet today.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 29, 2021)

ozzie said:


> @tripple3 you have some awesome rides. I’m hanging to find me a complete original antique usa made bike but the shipping is a killer.



I would get in contact with Kirk Thomas, he sends a container to Australia a couple times a year I think. He also sells a lot of vintage bike he may have one you want. He also deals with pick up and shipping of bike for people on the CABE. What kind of bike are you looking for?


----------



## ozzie (Apr 29, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I would get in contact with Kirk Thomas, he sends a container to Australia a couple times a year I think. He also sells a lot of vintage bike he may have one you want. He also deals with pick up and shipping of bike for people on the CABE. What kind of bike are you looking for?



I have a 36 schwinn frame that i was going to build but its too small for me. I’m over 6ft. 





I also have a 68 typhoon and 51 panther i built from bare frames but would like a bike with original paint, fenders, truss forks and possibly a tank. a large frame in a cwc or westfield built bike would be cool. Blue or black with white or cream. I have a thing for peaked fenders too.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 29, 2021)

ozzie said:


> I have a 36 schwinn frame that i was going to build but its too small for me. I’m over 6ft. View attachment 1400876
> 
> View attachment 1400879I also have a 68 typhoon and 51 panther i built from bare frames but would like a bike with original paint, fenders, truss forks and possibly a tank. a large frame in a cwc or westfield built bike would be cool. Blue or black with white or cream. I have a thing for peaked fenders too.




Keep looking and reach out for help from this side of the world. Good luck and  you might have to suck it up like the rest of us 6+ footers and invest in an extra long seat post haha


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 29, 2021)

Forgot to post yesterday’s ride, 73 Kool Lemon Speedster.


----------



## fattyre (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Apr 29, 2021)

Finally  got out to ride a bit. Sunny out with the temps  in the low 80s. I took my '87
Schwinn High Sierra "Pack Mule" around.
Still deciding on the front rack/ panniers  set up.



Nice blossums at my buddy's house.


Ready to head home.



Great ride. Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 29, 2021)

The yellow bike this morning


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 29, 2021)

Another nice day for beach cruising.


----------



## ian (Apr 29, 2021)

Jumped on the JC Higgins and went on a leisurely cool ride through the 'hood, headed for Pioneer park. Almost every intersection is blocked off while the new underground utilities and paving happen. At least we'll be gone by the time this all happens in front of our house. OREGON OR BUST!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 29, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1401030
> 
> View attachment 1401031
> 
> ...



WOW,really smoking hot


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2021)

There are several regulars, "that can't seem to get enough"





52 miles flying Velvet, hot-Rod Huffman;
on another beautiful day at the beach.


----------



## ninolecoast (Apr 29, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1401146
> There are several regulars, "that can't seem to get enough"
> View attachment 1401147
> 
> ...



When do you find time to work


----------



## Mikeob (Apr 29, 2021)

Summers here- 60s era Rollfast


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 29, 2021)

Well I got to ride this 70s Fair Lady after a tune-up making sure ride good getting it ready for the Stingray run downtown HB


----------



## tacochris (Apr 29, 2021)

Took the 55 for a shake-down run after upgrading to a set of near-nos Schwinn Studded Balloons i scored.  Hell of a good cruise and MAN does she look good on these tires.


----------



## mrg (Apr 29, 2021)

A few miles down the SGR trail on the 41 Henderson today


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 29, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Took the 55 for a shake-down run after upgrading to a set of near-nos Schwinn Studded Balloons i scored.  Hell of a good cruise and MAN does she look good on these tires.
> 
> View attachment 1401189
> 
> View attachment 1401190



Bruh. That’s gorgeous.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 29, 2021)

mrg said:


> A few miles down the SGRtrail on the 41 Henderson today
> View attachment 1401302
> 
> View attachment 1401304
> ...



I hate how much I love this bike!


----------



## tacochris (Apr 29, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Bruh. That’s gorgeous.



Thanks buddy, she really has a part of my heart thats for sure.


----------



## manuelvilla (Apr 29, 2021)

Today took THE PHANTOM..

O my god almost forgot how sweet it rides..

I polish it and it still has many views of people in my place


----------



## dasberger (Apr 29, 2021)

Another nice evening ride on the '38 Schwinn... If you look closely you can see the tip of some buildings downtown...  

The barred owls were going nuts tonight...  Down in the ATL they forever holler Hooty Who...


----------



## SKPC (Apr 29, 2021)

Nice ride late in the day out to the coast & then North. Rough head wind, but I endeavored to persevere in the drops on the 52 Monark.















Ozzie-the Electra tires on the black Shelby run quiet, aren't too heavy and run true. I like em fine.  The later (newer) version is much lighter, seen mostly on new bikes only and impossible  to find.  The rear tire on this bike is one of those.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 29, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Nice ride late in the day out to the coast & then North. Rough head wind, but I endeavored to persevere in the drops on the 52 Monark.
> View attachment 1401419
> View attachment 1401420
> View attachment 1401418
> ...



I have them on my 51 Panther now. I think they are the light ones which i was lucky to find online locally. They look great too.


----------



## Miq (Apr 29, 2021)

Out to Gilbert tonight on the 48 Columbia Cruiser.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 30, 2021)

The champion for a cruise in the hood this morning


----------



## ian (Apr 30, 2021)

'61 Skyrider in the 'hood this morning, after an easy ride to the bakery for fresh ciabatta, still warm from the wood-fired oven. Life is good.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 30, 2021)

ian said:


> '61 Skyrider in the 'hood this morning, after an easy ride to the bakery for fresh ciabatta, still warm from the wood-fired oven. Life is good.
> 
> View attachment 1401750




*Looks like you get your hair colored at the same hair dresser as I do!*


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 30, 2021)

Pretty tough to keep pics fresh at times;
endless beauty along the coast;
beauty everywhere.


----------



## Dope54 (Apr 30, 2021)

Took the monark out for 15 miles


----------



## Sven (Apr 30, 2021)

Took my '72 Varsity " Yellow Fever" out and about the neighborhood. I got waved down by one of my neighbors who needed help to removing some  shutters on his split foyer. He does not like ladders. So up I went.



With the shutters were removed, he paid me with a 24oz "roadie" I had to put my water bottle in my cargo pocket, since I popped the top and had a swig or three before heading home.



Great Ride, Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## ian (Apr 30, 2021)

Sven said:


> Took my '72 Varsity " Yellow Fever" out and about the neighborhood. I got waved down by one of my neighbors who needed help to removing some  shutters on his split foyer. He does not like ladders. So up I went.
> View attachment 1401865
> With the shutters were removed, he paid me with a 24oz "roadie" I had to put my water bottle in my cargo pocket, since I popped the top and had a swig or three before heading home.
> View attachment 1401868
> Great Ride, Ride Safe Gang!



I think we call your "roadie" a "barley pop".


----------



## ian (Apr 30, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *Looks like you get your hair colored at the same hair dresser as I do!*



Yeppers.  Antique blonde!


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 30, 2021)

OK yes, it’s a ladies bike and I rode it today. Actually picked it up for a good price yesterday for the wife. This thing sat in a garage for a long time before I got it and has all orig parts including tires and tubes. I can tell that I am the first person to ever take the wheels off this thing. It should clean up real nice, make for a good rider and keep mama happy.



Cool label. Foxie’s...


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 30, 2021)

Another test ride on the 36 crusty huffy. I rebuilt the rear hub on this matching crusty drop center wheel that I picked up at the swap.  It matches well rolls smooth stops well and is straighter than I thought but could use a little truing.  There was some serious clanking going on though. I think this chain is a bit too twisted and may be misaligned.  I'm glad to have found the correct forks.  Gotta make them match a little better though.  Have fun yall!


----------



## ian (Apr 30, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Another test ride on the 36 crusty huffy. I rebuilt the rear hub on this matching crusty drop center wheel that I picked up at the swap.  It matches well rolls smooth stops well and is straighter than I thought but could use a little truing.  There was some serious clanking going on though. I think this chain is a bit too twisted and may be misaligned.  I'm glad to have found the correct forks.  Gotta make them match a little better though.  Have fun yall!
> 
> View attachment 1401932
> 
> ...



How can you straighten that chain?


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 30, 2021)

ian said:


> How can you straighten that chain?



Take it off, put it in a vice, twist in the other direction until straight? I am all ears.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 30, 2021)

Got a longer ride in today on the Hermes-badged_ 21'st Century Hawthorn_e Flyer out to the coast, south to the Wedge, across Newport Harbor via the ferry, then inland past UCI up San Diego Creek to my turnaround._ Great_ long ride away from the busy coastal zone on a machine that loves to be pushed. It continues to surprise me how smooth and fast it actually is!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 30, 2021)

Afternoon ride to my buddy Steve's house.

Heading out...







Lake Elizabeth











Great day for a ride!


----------



## mrg (Apr 30, 2021)

Put my new project 41 DX together today and took a test drive also trying out a new brand brick tires available now and both ride great!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 1, 2021)

(2021NFL)DRAFT...CLEVELAND OH.

4/29/21  Tooo.! 5/2/21..Celebrate.!!!
Celebration.!!! G.F. CLEV.OH.

Gracias.!!! Jesus..   
Por lo Poco.!! 0 Por  lo Mucho.!!

Stay Safe With family.!!! & friends.!!!






















My Experiment (2008///1939)

(3gills/Roamaster) Love this one.!!!

I may change The Color or add. 
A (Extra Light) (C.combo.  ) & Less.!!! (Chrome Parts),Next year. If I decide Change The...
Green.Color....let see.???

Be.!!!......HAPPY.!!!....


----------



## Sven (May 1, 2021)

Yes..I changed my '63 rat American Bobber again . This time put the tires from a Huffy Nel Lusso Walmart cruiser. I had already put the rear rim from it on the old Schwinn.
on it. Took a road test. Like its handling better than the last configuration 




Nope that's the camera,  not a "Barley Pop" as @ian  would say. 






Great weather for a great ride. Be Safe out there gang!


----------



## tripple3 (May 1, 2021)

Happy Saturday, May Day, Velvet to the Wedge, to Sunset Beach and back home.
Better every day.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 1, 2021)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 1, 2021)

Just a short Ride...around,

 The Neighborhood, and Thanks. 
Too a New friend Erin the Barber, 
And The Owner of this Beautiful. 
In & Out Barbershop. Family owns.

Since (1963) in Business and still in, 
Business hope for many, many. 
Years.!!! Hi deserves Nice guy and, 

Friendly Person.!!! I like People with. 

That Vision in Their lives. 

 God bless Them.!!! For ever.!!!

He always in his breaks..step out. 

And always I ride my bikes and pass. 

By,  ok.    And he always say.!!!

Nice bikes. Me answer Thank you.!! Sir.

But about (3 or 4 ) month ago I just. 
Decide Stop and Ask him. Who are. 
The owner of the. Beautiful,
Convertible, (1972/VW). And (2) Tone..
Beautiful Ford Truck.??? His Brother...

Me...Waaaooo Both nice. Then I ASKED him for a few Pics.  And here are The. 
Pictures...Hope you guys like it. 











Stay Safe With family.!!! & friends.!!!

Ridden.!!! Not Hidden.!!! 

Be.!!!.....Happy.!!!...


BTW....
New and Nice People & Friends..


----------



## ian (May 1, 2021)

The Higgins and I went on patrol through the College and did a couple passes downtown on a fine day in W2. Seems that town is open for business and lotsa people are out enjoying it. I'll be sure to get out again this evening.


----------



## buck hughes (May 1, 2021)

rode my Manton & Smith


----------



## dogdart (May 1, 2021)

Making sure the blue one is ready for sale


----------



## dasberger (May 1, 2021)

Great ride today..  I rolled down to Piedmont Park.  During the week it's manageable...  today the place was jamming.  

Seemed like everyone was out...  all the beautiful people and plenty of ugly ones too...  all out there getting after this gorgeous day.  Unfortunately it was too crowded so I hit the neighborhoods for some hill riding and rolled to freedom park...  Aha! night and day it was a total ghost town.   

Stopped by to see the community garden I designed and installed in the park back in '08....  It's just a stones throw though the park to the Carter Presidential Library.  Beds are rented annually and there are community beds for food donated to the Atlanta Food Bank.  It was a fun project. Garden looks a little different now...

The plan...






Then... 





Now...  Great to see it still getting good use!





'38 Liberty


----------



## Balloonoob (May 1, 2021)

Rolled to the park with the kiddo on the 36 crusty Huffy. I think I figured out what the clanking sound is. The chain I am using has at least 4 seized up links. My solution? WD-40 the heck out of it and go for a long ride     if that doesn't work I'll try the old 2 plyers technique.  This chain is just as crusty as the bike. They were made for each other.


----------



## SKPC (May 1, 2021)

Another long ride away from the coastal area thick with humans, this time on the yellow *Shelby Flyer*.   Again inland up San Diego Creek to Sand Canyon & my turnaround.  Light, variable winds and mild temps made for good riding conditions today.
























Long live the big rides...


----------



## Hammerhead (May 1, 2021)

Evening ride on The Winnipesaukee River Trail. Looks like construction on the new park has begun. And unearthed some remnants of an old mill building? Then cruised around downtown for sunset.  Great time on my '64 American. Stay safe and have fun.
 Hammerhead


----------



## RustyHornet (May 1, 2021)

The bike that started the addiction about 16 years ago... My dad and I built this together when I was 12... it’s been sitting hidden away for over 14 years probably. I’ve had it out a couple times the last few. Few parts were robbed for other things. Put this seat on it tonight and took it for a spin!

Man it rides so good! Such a different feeling and I love the memories it brings back. Started life as a 70’s powder blue Fair Lady...


----------



## manuelvilla (May 1, 2021)

Today took my lady's Rudge bike for a nice ride ...

English machines ride amazing but still love american bikes mates for sure

VIVA LA BICI


----------



## saladshooter (May 1, 2021)

Met up with @xmtnrider and rode around Denver on the Forty Shelby. Great to get back out!


----------



## Ernbar (May 1, 2021)

I had a funny feeling I was being watched while taking a water break 






Left the lads and peddled a few miles.


----------



## mrg (May 1, 2021)

Took the 41 planes & Trains a ways down Santiago Creek today.


----------



## Sven (May 2, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> Met up with @xmtnrider and rode around Denver on the Forty Shelby. Great to get back out!View attachment 1402790
> 
> View attachment 1402791
> 
> View attachment 1402792



That last picture looks like my front lawn.


----------



## Sven (May 2, 2021)

I rode my rat American around Leonardtown early this morning.  



Our restaurants are open to full capacity for outdoor dining.  But no alcohol consumption in the parking lot.  Oops , My Bad!
 Just kidding.



The old theater turned restaurant.  Here again with no drinking in the parking lot. They don't even have a parking lot .



Since there were no puddles, I caught a window reflection. 



The old warehouse loading dock. 



My last stop before heading home was the Bagel place. 3 Everything and 3 Banana. 



Great Ride this morning.  Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 2, 2021)

I’m fortunate to live by a nice lake , it has a nice Park that I ride 12 miles into town to have brunch. I love all the bridges that I cross on the way into town. Every one enjoy. For ever grateful


----------



## SoBayRon (May 2, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Evening ride on The Winnipesaukee River Trail. Looks like construction on the new park has begun. And unearthed some remnants of an old mill building? Then cruised around downtown for sunset.  Great time on my '64 American. Stay safe and have fun.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1402762
> View attachment 1402766
> ...



Great pics, @Hammerhead. Your neck of the woods has some great scenery!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2021)

Weekend evening ride to dinner and to support one of my favorite breweries.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (May 2, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Weekend evening ride to dinner and to support one of my favorite breweries.
> 
> View attachment 1403065




*Looks tasty to me!*


----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2021)

Brefus ride this morning


----------



## ian (May 2, 2021)

Went on a nice 16 mile cruise up Mill Creek trail and back. I don't know where everyone was, but it was almost deserted again. I did find a new mural off Main street,  in an area where I haven't been. Another bitchin' day in SE Washington.


----------



## ian (May 2, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> I’m fortunate to live by a nice lake , it has a nice Park that I ride 12 miles into town to have brunch. I love all the bridges that I cross on the way into town. Every one enjoy. For ever grateful
> 
> View attachment 1402912
> 
> ...



A cool Topo Chico to go with the meal. Perfect!


----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2021)

1938 Tiki twinbar to the tip of the Newport peninsula,




to Junipero St. in Long Beach,
for the monthly Cyclone Coaster ride,




always a great time, awesome bikes and bike-folk.
Yeah, rode home too.


----------



## David4315 (May 2, 2021)

I got this bike about a month ago my first b6. And was working on it for a few hours today so I can finally ride it but I believe the fork is bent very disappointed I couldn’t do anything


----------



## tacochris (May 2, 2021)

Had some free time today so i said “the heck with it” and i took my newly finished 51 out for a long cruise.  Did 11 miles after it was all over with.
Sadly i didnt get many pics due to low battery life on the phone but it was a great ride.
On vintage tires too...i feel i should mention.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 2, 2021)

This is probably my smoothest riding bike and so quite , my body creaks way more than it does lol. This one will be the summer rider


----------



## John G04 (May 2, 2021)

Maiden voyage at least, almost a year later and its done, just need to finish cleaning the rack up tomorrow and its all done. Extremely pleasantly surprised on how well it rides!


----------



## tacochris (May 2, 2021)

John G04 said:


> Maiden voyage at least, almost a year later and its done, just need to finish cleaning the rack up tomorrow and its all done. Extremely pleasantly surprised on how well it rides!View attachment 1403396
> View attachment 1403397
> 
> View attachment 1403398



My dream color combo!!


----------



## AndyA (May 2, 2021)

Took the Shelby Flying Cloud for a little twilight ride around the neighborhood on a lovely spring evening. Stopped at the firehouse. The firehouse is older than the bike, even older than me. Every day there are fewer things and people older than me.


----------



## ian (May 2, 2021)

AndyA said:


> Took the Shelby Flying Cloud for a little twilight ride around the neighborhood on a lovely spring evening. Stopped at the firehouse. The firehouse is older than the bike, even older than me. Every day there are fewer things and people older than me.
> 
> View attachment 1403406



Don't ever act your age......


----------



## cyclingday (May 2, 2021)

Huffman was in the air, at the Cyclone Coaster ride today.





1938 LaFrance, Super Streamline.






It was good to see this bike out and about again.


----------



## SKPC (May 2, 2021)

Elgin roadster later in the day for an hour or so.


----------



## Miq (May 2, 2021)

Explored a short section of the Highline Canal this afternoon with my buddy Lew. 









15 miles on the 1948 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## SoBayRon (May 2, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> I’m fortunate to live by a nice lake , it has a nice Park that I ride 12 miles into town to have brunch. I love all the bridges that I cross on the way into town. Every one enjoy. For ever grateful
> 
> View attachment 1402912
> 
> ...



Great shots of Spring in Texas, @Kickstand3


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 2, 2021)

Was expecting rain to start around noon and build through the day. Barely got fertilizer on the front lawn at 11::00am to take advantage of rain expected through tomorrow. I was pleasantly surprised when the protective bubble over Longmont opened a hole in the clouds for a couple hours to get in a ride with the one year only '39 Flying Ace by Huffman.


----------



## mrg (May 2, 2021)

Nice day for a cruise with the CC crew on the 41 Dx


----------



## manuelvilla (May 3, 2021)

Took my DX army custom to go tp the work..

This machine gets many wooows at my place..

Really love it


----------



## ian (May 3, 2021)

The last ride in Walla Walla for the '61 Skyrider.  She's in her shipping box, waiting for the U-haul truck to arrive. In the background we have a 1947 Studebaker one ton, seen today while cruising the 'hood.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 3, 2021)




----------



## littleman (May 3, 2021)

46


----------



## littleman (May 3, 2021)

*46 rides so nice *


----------



## Rat Rod (May 3, 2021)

Test ride 53 Roadmaster Ratrod comfortable and smooth. Stay active u.


----------



## tripple3 (May 3, 2021)

1937 Aero King to the Wedge, then to Pete's place @SKPC  for some organic Super Food.








@lounging was there to ride as well,
to Sunset Beach, and then to the Wedge.




Beautiful day for a ride.
Back-and-forth, up-and-back total 64 miles today.
Super-Fun chasing Pete playin' maybe 60%
Thanks for the beach ride.


----------



## SoBayRon (May 3, 2021)

Finished up the wife’s new ‘85 Schwinn today- rides really smooth and tight - and went for a ride with her around the hood on the ‘56 Hornet. Tried to keep it under the speed limit


----------



## tacochris (May 3, 2021)

Had a rough day at work so i decided to take the 51 to Orielly after work instead of the tahoe.  Young guys in there couldnt get enough of that...lol. “MAN that thing is older than my dad!”  
lol


----------



## birdzgarage (May 3, 2021)

The red bike tonight


----------



## Hudman (May 3, 2021)

Today i rode the 51 Panther into work..a short ride but better than walking as i always do. This also falls under the "whats your current project look like" as i just finished it. The "shed" was also just built to house my projects. With lumber prices climbing, it was my most expensive project recently with the bikes not far behind.


----------



## Miq (May 3, 2021)

Cool bike shed @Hudman !

I rode the 48 Columbia Cruiser out to Kyrene again.


----------



## ozzie (May 3, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1404079
> 
> View attachment 1404078
> 
> The red bike tonight



Hi mate. what bars are these? thanks


----------



## Hudman (May 3, 2021)

Miq said:


> Cool bike shed @Hudman !
> 
> I rode the 48 Columbia Cruiser out to Kyrene again.
> View attachment 1404158View attachment 1404160



Cool bike that's actually rider friendly..an inspiration


----------



## SKPC (May 3, 2021)

Nice ride with some bike heads.  Few people out which was good here in the cali flats.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 3, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Hi mate. what bars are these? thanks



Unknown 70s motocross/dirtbike bars from ebay


----------



## ozzie (May 4, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> Unknown 70s motocross/dirtbike bars from ebay



thanks. cool


----------



## birdzgarage (May 4, 2021)

Out on my 55 columbia before I get started today


----------



## buck hughes (May 4, 2021)

took the track bike for a ride-frame is stamped BSA.


----------



## dnc1 (May 4, 2021)

buck hughes said:


> took the track bike for a ride-frame is stamped BSA.
> 
> View attachment 1404449



Nice to see it ridden,  take it to your nearest velodrome and see if they'll let you ride it.
It'll be a great experience. 
Fantastic bike!


----------



## tripple3 (May 4, 2021)

Fantastic fun ride on Elgin "Curvey Cruiser", at the beach.
i honk the horn a LOT more than pull the siren.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 4, 2021)

Evening neighborhood ride on my '48 Western Flyer. An Awesome time on a beautiful spring day. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Balloonoob (May 4, 2021)

37 Dayton. Nice to just get outside and ride with the kiddo today.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 4, 2021)

And well... This is bound to happen sometimes.


----------



## ian (May 4, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> And well... This is bound to happen sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 1404655



Ouch! You or the kiddo?


----------



## Balloonoob (May 4, 2021)

ian said:


> Ouch! You or the kiddo?



The kiddo. I don't usually wear my pink jacket and sparkly pants on rides.


----------



## ozzie (May 4, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> And well... This is bound to happen sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 1404655



Tell him he can have dad’s bike in a few years. That’ll cheer HIM up.


----------



## tacochris (May 4, 2021)

Sure the prom queen is pretty and all the guys want her.....
...but the girl smoking behind the gym listens to rock-n-roll, has a flask in her purse and does the stuff your mom wont even do for your dad.

Lol all kidding aside I finally did a mechanical rebuild on the rough-n-rowdy 54 tonight and took it for a good long ride.  Rides awesome!  ...and on period correct tires.


----------



## SoBayRon (May 4, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Evening neighborhood ride on my '48 Western Flyer. An Awesome time on a beautiful spring day. Stay safe and have fun.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1404587
> View attachment 1404588
> ...



That’s a big tire under those fenders. Looks cool, Gives it some ‘tude.


----------



## Miq (May 4, 2021)

Around Tempe Town Lake with Philthy again tonight. Lots of people out, too many electric scooters. 



48 Columbia Urban Cruiser


----------



## Ernbar (May 5, 2021)

Went out on the trail early before the heat index hits the triple digits


----------



## tripple3 (May 5, 2021)

05/05/2021 1940 WF HD 42 mile O.C. Beach Loop.


----------



## SoBayRon (May 5, 2021)

Just a ride around the hood today. Rode the Dyno Glide after seeing @tripple3 posted the Von Franco for sale today - GLWS. They do ride nice....


----------



## ian (May 5, 2021)

JC and I found another old Pontiac woodie in town today. It had lotsa window stickers showing some of the places they've been.


----------



## littleman (May 5, 2021)

Went for a ride


----------



## SKPC (May 5, 2021)

Got a ride in later this afternoon,  burning some calories after working on the house most of the day.


----------



## ian (May 5, 2021)

Just went to Pioneer Park to look around and help settle dinner and desert on the
'35 Colson. Another beautiful evening here in SE Washington.


----------



## Ernbar (May 6, 2021)

Took the old girl for a spin around the hood. Not summer yet and it’s like an oven outside.


----------



## Just Jeff (May 6, 2021)

Just a short lunch ride today on the Leader


----------



## SoBayRon (May 6, 2021)

Took a ride down the bike path under the power lines in Redondo Beach on the ‘56 Hornet. Nice day, sunny and cool with the sea breeze and a nice mural at the park at the end of the ride.


----------



## Rat Rod (May 6, 2021)

56 Ratrod Black Phantom comfortable ride on my way to downtown


----------



## ozzie (May 6, 2021)

20 mile ride on my Schwinn heavy duti 4 speed custom along the Yarra River trail.


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2021)

05/06/2021 Tank-Bike Thursday, 1936 Electric, fully equipped, 68 miles back-and-forth at the Beaches...












Marty @cyclingday met me for a ride to lunch;
we have not seen this roll-out mat to the beach before,
so, of course we rode to the shore.












_"Know Your Options"_
Great day riding Schwinns at the beach.


----------



## SKPC (May 7, 2021)

Late ride again out to the coast and down to the Wedge clipped in and powered up aboard the late 30's *Shelby Flyer* roadster.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2021)

Only have one


----------



## ian (May 7, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Late ride again out to the coast and down to the Wedge clipped in and powered up aboard the late 30's *Shelby Flyer* roadster.
> View attachment 1406019
> View attachment 1406020
> View attachment 1406021
> ...



Cool ride. And some cool overcast weather to enjoy too.


----------



## SKPC (May 7, 2021)

Yes!  This is true ian. And no obstructions at speed (people) because of it....


----------



## tripple3 (May 7, 2021)

ian said:


> And some cool overcast weather to enjoy too.



...love the overcast...




42 mile OC beach-loop, flyin' fender-free Friday,
1935 Velvet deLUXE, rides great!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 7, 2021)

An evening ride on The Northern Rail Trail. Took my DX out on this beautiful spring day. Stopped at the old Railroad turntable. Then checked the dam at Chance pond, the water was flowing today. Then headed back into town. Great time.  Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ozzie (May 7, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> An evening ride on The Northern Rail Trail. Took my DX out on this beautiful spring day. Stopped at the old Railroad turntable. Then checked the dam at Chance pond, the water was flowing today. Then headed back into town. Great time.  Stay safe and have fun.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1406434
> View attachment 1406435
> ...



stunning pix. thank you


----------



## ozzie (May 7, 2021)

I picked up this 98 Trek cruiser classic a while ago. Very easy bike to ride with its short chainstay. Photos are of today’s ride through downtown Melbourne and burbs.


----------



## Demzie (May 8, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> 1954 Wasp, by Schwinn
> 
> View attachment 1325718
> 
> ...



Out of curiosity, what's the going rate for a '54 Wasp in this shape out there in Calif? 

Erin


----------



## tacochris (May 8, 2021)

Kind of a huge day for me as my son and I did our first long ride together!  He was nervous at first but did amazing and couldnt stop talking about how awesome it was. 
I gotta say, i was beaming with pride watching him kill the trail.  
12 miles total.


----------



## Miq (May 8, 2021)

Good day for a ride with the kids here too.


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2021)

Demzie said:


> Out of curiosity, what's the going rate for a '54 Wasp in this shape out there in Calif?



kinda' depends on who's selling it, $450 to $750 is my estimated guess.
Today, Happy Saturday!
1938 Tiki Twin-bar, Rust-junkie badge, by Snyder,
back-and-forth HB & Sunset, 48 miles.


----------



## ian (May 8, 2021)

Out on the Colson for a short spin around town and the 'hood. Lotsa wine sipping tourists checking out the scene, and the Farmers market is in full swing.
It's gonna be a great day here in W2.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 8, 2021)

Got outta the house today. seeking out the poorer quarters Where the ragged things end up.  My crusty huffy looks at home there.


----------



## ian (May 8, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Got outta the house today. seeking out the poorer quarters Where the ragged things end up.  My crusty huffy looks at home there.
> 
> View attachment 1406922
> 
> ...



Were ya ridin' really fast and watchin' yer back?


----------



## ozzie (May 8, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Kind of a huge day for me as my son and I did our first long ride together!  He was nervous at first but did amazing and couldnt stop talking about how awesome it was.
> I gotta say, i was beaming with pride watching him kill the trail.
> 12 miles total.
> 
> ...



He’s done very well on that mini size Se.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 8, 2021)

The Hurricane Coaster Ride; I think we did about 7 miles in uptown Charlotte, NC. My '64 Columbia FireBolt .... did great up some smaller hills, free coasts amazingly well, and I had to watch not to run anyone over on the greenway/paths. Even did some slalom through people.  I have some mechanical things I want to improve soon but I got out & rode it like I stole it. Those 2 little kids loved the horn @jimbo53 installed on it prior me acquiring it.


----------



## ian (May 8, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> View attachment 1406967
> 
> View attachment 1406968
> 
> ...



The Firebolt fit right in, didn't it?


----------



## Superman1984 (May 8, 2021)

ian said:


> The Firebolt fit right in, didn't it?



I think it Did & it Also Stood Out


I may be biased as it wasn't the coolest bike there but for a mid 60's "Middle Weight" vs a '40 Elgin & that Higgins it was gettin' some attention from those kids & the gray haired kids as well.


----------



## SKPC (May 8, 2021)

Long, fast ride today on the highly modified early 30's Snyder made Hawthorne.  My favorite big loop down here through the Irvine foothills inland of the coast.  I was grateful for a breeze at my back the last 5, helping me hold a steady 20 until my turn.  Sweet old school solo ride.  No phone, no food, no tunes today:  53m. 3:48


















Stopped at the big k-quat tree for some sugar a block from home...






Then a big treat from the 56yr-old navel tree I planted in 64.'


----------



## jimbo53 (May 8, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> View attachment 1406967
> 
> View attachment 1406968
> 
> ...



So glad you’re enjoying the Firebolt! Whitewalls and chrome fenders look great! That horn gets a lot of comments!


----------



## Superman1984 (May 8, 2021)

jimbo53 said:


> So glad you’re enjoying the Firebolt! Whitewalls and chrome fenders look great! That horn gets a lot of comments!



Thanks man! I am so glad you still had it & you're approving so far; it Really freed it up for me doing those fenders to Not Worry about how I ride it & they're not even 100% finished/the front is Only holding in place by that 1 brace & the broad dimples (top & sides) in the fender but I never heard it complain or seen it shift a lick so far. Surprise surprise when that seat springs with me bein' 160 lbs I bounce with it buahahaha & the cushioner bars kinda work in unison Was Not Uncomfortable as anyone might imagine


----------



## piercer_99 (May 8, 2021)

Well now.

Pierce Motor Bike


----------



## ian (May 8, 2021)

piercer_99 said:


> Well now.
> 
> Pierce Motor Bike
> View attachment 1407090



I do believe that the Motorbike style rides are my new absolute favorite. I sure enjoy mine...


----------



## John G04 (May 8, 2021)

Rode this one from the hotel down the road to memory lane and then rode it all day thursday and friday but forgot to any pics so heres some after unloading it after its long journey. One of my best riders.Ur Smooth, quiet (except for the occasional battery raddle) and comfortable. Glad I finally got it finished


----------



## tacochris (May 8, 2021)

ozzie said:


> He’s done very well on that mini size Se.



He loves that thing man....calls it his “race bike”. Lol. 
i got it for him when he was a toddler and saved it all those years.


----------



## ian (May 8, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Kind of a huge day for me as my son and I did our first long ride together!  He was nervous at first but did amazing and couldnt stop talking about how awesome it was.
> I gotta say, i was beaming with pride watching him kill the trail.
> 12 miles total.
> 
> ...



Just imagine how big your grin will be when he jumps on your ride and takes off! It's gonna be happening before you know it.


----------



## ozzie (May 8, 2021)

tacochris said:


> He loves that thing man....calls it his “race bike”. Lol.
> i got it for him when he was a toddler and saved it all those years.



very cool mate. i’ve saved my 2 girl’s bikes for their kids.


----------



## tacochris (May 8, 2021)

ian said:


> Just imagine how big your grin will be when he jumps on your ride and takes off! It's gonna be happening before you know it.



O in ready!  Im gonna build him a 20” Schwinn in ballooner style soon hopefully.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 8, 2021)

53 columbia for an after dinner ride


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 8, 2021)

Afternoon ride to my buddy's house to prep his garden...
Heading out...



Alameda Creek trail...








Mission Peak...



Garden work done!





Ride home..."The Thinker"...








Palms...



Overpass edge...




Great day for a ride!!


----------



## MP12965 (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Miq (May 8, 2021)

A couple of cool cars in the hood today.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 8, 2021)

Miq said:


> A couple of cool cars in the hood today. View attachment 1407164View attachment 1407165



That Impala on the oL'school Playa wire wheels   

1 Day I'd love to give my dad a '65 Impala for the year he was born. He only liked that body style with the 6 round lights on the trunk.


----------



## ian (May 9, 2021)

Miq said:


> A couple of cool cars in the hood today. View attachment 1407164View attachment 1407165



Cool bike too......


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 9, 2021)

..


----------



## Superman1984 (May 9, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1407370
> 
> View attachment 1407371



I Really Dig That!


----------



## dnc1 (May 9, 2021)

Out on 'Inconnu' with the local section of the V-CC today.
Around 30 miles.
An English 'Bluebell' wood serves as my backdrop today, the intensity of the colour is always magical.....


----------



## ian (May 9, 2021)

JC and I on another circumnavigation of W2 and some new neighborhoods. Most of the residential roads are being repaired or having new paving etc. Lotsa bumpy intersections to travel over or around, but still a good day for a ride in the PNW.


----------



## Miq (May 9, 2021)

Afternoon loop in Tempe and Chandler, AZ.













18.5 miles on the 48 Columbia Cruiser.


----------



## tripple3 (May 9, 2021)

05/09/2021 Happy Mothers' Day! departure 07:19 rolling 1934 AIRFLYTE



found this un-opened can of Lilikoi Passion Fruit, Hawaiian SUN, from the Hi-Voltage Power, under the towers...
yeah i drank it!
Off to the Wedge;





back to the river-trail, to Orange, for the monthly Circle City ride,
















59 miles for MOM.
Happy Mothers' Day!


----------



## ian (May 9, 2021)

One more from today showing the new reflectors/jewels from @JimRoy . They make it one step closer to completion. I'm not sure what will be next......


----------



## JimRoy (May 9, 2021)

ian said:


> One more from today showing the new reflectors/jewels from @JimRoy . They make it one step closer to completion. I'm not sure what will be next......
> 
> View attachment 1408075



Love the bike.  Looks great.


----------



## Shellygasser (May 9, 2021)

Took my 61 Debbie on a nice Mother's Day cruise with my 2 favorite guys.


----------



## Rat Rod (May 9, 2021)

Went for a Mother's Day ride 56 Phantom Schwinn rat rod next to a 61 Debbie and a stingray krate  repop Good Times Sunday Funday


----------



## SKPC (May 9, 2021)




----------



## birdzgarage (May 9, 2021)

The crusty merc to close out the weekend


----------



## cyclingday (May 9, 2021)

1939 Huffman built, Firestone Twin-Flex.


----------



## BFGforme (May 9, 2021)

'40 DX, orange circle ride today!


----------



## Rat Rod (May 10, 2021)

Night riding 56 ratrod new fat Frank tires smooth ride


----------



## Eddie_Boy (May 10, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Kind of a huge day for me as my son and I did our first long ride together!  He was nervous at first but did amazing and couldnt stop talking about how awesome it was.
> I gotta say, i was beaming with pride watching him kill the trail.
> 12 miles total.
> 
> ...



A memory you and your son will never forget.


----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2021)

56 minutes/15 miles between, Balboa to Sunset Beach, flyin' with a tail-wind.
Super-Fun ride; 10 miles back into the head-wind, didn't get passed.




1935 Velvet, beach cruiser, by Huffman.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 10, 2021)

Afternoon ride around the neighborhood. '61 Panther III was the bike of choice today. An absolutely beautiful day and a great time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## p51mustang55 (May 10, 2021)

Took the 38 Schwinn Christmas Special out for a ride. Tank is off a regular C model.


----------



## SoBayRon (May 10, 2021)

Took a long evening ride around the hood and through the park on the Hornet. Nice to be out and riding!


----------



## SKPC (May 10, 2021)

Short ride later today out to the coast and down to the Wedge.... Bars, seat and chain ring come back next.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 10, 2021)

The speedster


----------



## Miq (May 10, 2021)

Great light you caught today @Hammerhead !!




Out to Kyrene on the 48 Columbia.


----------



## ian (May 11, 2021)

JC and I rode to the Oregon border today. Fairly flat and minimal traffic, except for the 911 Porsche that roared past me at high speed. The Blue mountains in the distance and Horse Heaven hills were outstanding as well.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 11, 2021)

Took this heap to the mail box.....getting some of them tuned up to take out to this, to cruz around on.....


----------



## irideiam (May 11, 2021)

Custom Worksman M2600 tall frame


----------



## ozzie (May 11, 2021)

ian said:


> JC and I rode to the Oregon border today. Fairly flat and minimal traffic, except for the 911 Porsche that roared past me at high speed. The Blue mountains in the distance and Horse Heaven hills were outstanding as well.
> 
> View attachment 1409687
> 
> ...



Wow, we’re so lucky to live in such beautiful countries.


----------



## ian (May 11, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Wow, we’re so lucky to live in such beautiful countries.



I was thinking of you on this ride. I passed Melbourne Avenue and Canberra St.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 11, 2021)

Lunchtime ride on the Elgin Oriole...
Rainbow lake...








Horseshoe lake...




Go Broncos!




Great day for a ride!


----------



## ozzie (May 11, 2021)

ian said:


> I was thinking of you on this ride. I passed Melbourne Avenue and Canberra St.



Thanks. and we have our own blue mountains too, the home of the Woolemi Pines, the oldest trees in the world only discovered some 30 years ago. Thanks for the beautiful photos.


----------



## littleman (May 11, 2021)

Out for a ride


----------



## littleman (May 11, 2021)

Opps


----------



## Ernbar (May 11, 2021)

Could only handle doing 7 miles in 95 heat, felt like a freaking oven at noon time. We had some rain about 5 pm and it’s quite nice outside now as I get ready to grill.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 11, 2021)

Afternoon cruise around the neighborhood on the DX. Another beautiful day here in NH. Found a short cut the The Winnipesaukee River Trail. An Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ian (May 11, 2021)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Lunchtime ride on the Elgin Oriole...
> Rainbow lake...
> View attachment 1409735
> 
> ...



Another motorbike framed ride. I think they are my absolute favorite.


----------



## tripple3 (May 11, 2021)

Late posting 05/11/2021, riding Velvet all day long...



Balboa above, Sunset below...











back-and-forth 20 mile loops for the fun of doing it...







above pic back in Balboa for tacos at Great Mex, for Taco Tuesday...











110 miles@ 4 trips to the tower, 2 to Balboa, back-and forth to the beach.
Super-fun way to spend the day!


----------



## SoBayRon (May 11, 2021)

Wow, some great pics from today’s rides with some amazing vistas! Here are a couple from a long late afternoon ride to the lake.


----------



## SKPC (May 11, 2021)

Another late run to the beach & along the water north to Sunset & back on the *Westfield/Elgin* roadster.   Just passing through this world in a moment in time.


----------



## ian (May 11, 2021)

I believe we're just events in the lives of these classic rides.


----------



## Ernbar (May 12, 2021)

Had the chance to have a long ride early morning before the scorching heat comes in




Went around that lake several times looking for that 8ft gator spotted there a couple of weeks back but no luck.


----------



## iceman (May 12, 2021)

This was my daily rider, It has not been out for 2 years. This morning I put air in the tires and got on it for a short ride. It is still one of my favourites


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2021)

i like watching the Osprey tearing into his "Sushi"




1937 AERO KING 2X to the Tower today.


----------



## Mikeob (May 12, 2021)

Took the columbia out but broke a chain- ugh


----------



## dogdart (May 12, 2021)

just finished servicing my MLC buy , rides great now


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 12, 2021)

Afternoon ride around town...Schwinn Panther.




then rode the Alameda Creek trail...







The A.C. trail ends near the base of Niles canyon...I turned right toward Morrison canyon in the Fremont hills and found a dirt trail leading to the Vargas Plateau, a new park in the area...didn't make it far up!

"This 1,249-acre regional park provides tremendous views from its setting in the Fremont Hills. The plateau rises quickly and steeply from the bay plain to an elevation 1,000 feet above the streets below, overlooking Niles Canyon, Fremont, Union City, Newark and the San Francisco Bay beyond."




Great day for a ride!


----------



## RustyHornet (May 12, 2021)

All my other cruisers are in process of some kind of work at the same time, so I took my Hornet off the hook and we rode over a few blocks to pick up some strawberry plants.

This was my daily rider for years, but once I got into prewar stuff, it just sat.... I haven’t ridden it in several years... Wife rode her ‘36 Henderson.


----------



## littleman (May 12, 2021)

*41 Roadmaster *


----------



## rollfaster (May 12, 2021)

Rode my 56 Tiger on some nice technical single track today. This bike is so damn fun!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 12, 2021)

Took my Felt Bandit for the first Longmont Bike Night of the season. The theme was "Back in Black". Great to see old and new friends out for a cruise!!


----------



## Miq (May 12, 2021)

Nice to see a Longmont ride again @Mr. Monkeyarms!  

I rode solo down to Gilbert on the 48 Columbia Cruise.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 12, 2021)

It had been 4 months since I did any kind of group ride. Too long. It felt great to get out and enjoy riding with others. The kiddo just has to ride right up front. Longmont bike night. The first of many for the season.


----------



## ozzie (May 12, 2021)

Short shake down ride on the 51 Panther during my lunch break.


----------



## dnc1 (May 12, 2021)

Out on Wednesday morning on the 'Ciclos Minaco'.
A very English backdrop of Warborough village green and cricket square......


----------



## undercover_poe (May 13, 2021)

The 1984 American made hutch trick star of course.


----------



## ian (May 13, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> It had been 4 months since I did any kind of group ride. Too long. It felt great to get out and enjoy riding with others. The kiddo just has to ride right up front. Longmont bike night. The first of many for the season.
> 
> View attachment 1410660
> 
> ...



Looks like a good turnout there!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 13, 2021)

Thanks @Miq !! It was a beautiful evening and excited for the 17th season of Bike Night. We will be doing Moonlight Rides again this year as well which are a blast! 

Great to see @Balloonoob and his new ride! I can't believe how much your daughter has grown over the winter Nate!!:eek:

I had an incident last week and thought I had torn my Achilles tendon which would have ruined my perfect attendance record for Bike Night since 2016. Luckily it isn't quite as bad as that but still had to use compression sock and ankle brace to keep the area stable. Recovery is going quicker than anticipated all things considered......


----------



## SoBayRon (May 13, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thanks @Miq !! It was a beautiful evening and excited for the 17th season of Bike Night. We will be doing Moonlight Rides again this year as well which are a blast!
> 
> Great to see @Balloonoob and his new ride! I can't believe how much your daughter has grown over the winter Nate!!:eek:
> 
> I had an incident last week and thought I had torn my Achilles tendon which would have ruined my perfect attendance record for Bike Night since 2016. Luckily it isn't quite as bad as that but still had to use compression sock and ankle brace to keep the area stable. Recovery is going quicker than anticipated all things considered......



Hope it heals quick! Looks like a great ride - all ages included! There was a glimpse of some sort of rocket looking trailer or something in the pics from @Balloonoob. Homemade Flash Gordon looking thing. What the heck was it?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 13, 2021)

That was the sound system!


----------



## SoBayRon (May 13, 2021)

Took a ride on the ’79 Spitfire today up to the National Guard post and then found the trailer, Park.


----------



## tripple3 (May 13, 2021)

Super-fun day riding bikes at the beach, @cyclingday 20 miles, @lounging 32 miles, Elgin Curvey Cruiser 72 miles.
Way more beauty than pics can show.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 13, 2021)

Afternoon ride on my '61 Panther III. Just rode around the neighborhood. An Awesome time on a beautiful day. Stay safe and have fun.
Hammerhead


----------



## Angie122482 (May 13, 2021)

1967 Raleigh Glider


----------



## Superman1984 (May 13, 2021)

Old pic but I rode this today for about a 1/2 a mile doing a little clean up & removed the sticker before dropping it off at a friend's business for the community yard sale








If it doesn't bring $50 since it rides & shifts decent then I'm removing the factory stickers & see a little potential to build some kinda rider out of it in a flat or matte black.


----------



## SKPC (May 13, 2021)

Really?  What a pile of junk @Superman1984!  Far from classic or antique. I am surprised you would even think of posting that....


----------



## Superman1984 (May 13, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Really?  What a pile of junk @Superman1984!  Far from classic or antique. I am surprised you would even think of posting that....



It was free but I have no hate for a Good Riding bike. Not my style but I wouldn't feel bad to modify or build it into somethin' kitschy cool. Worse case I make a Big 3 wheeler with it


----------



## birdzgarage (May 14, 2021)

Out on the blue klunker this morning


----------



## Superman1984 (May 14, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1411397
> 
> View attachment 1411398
> 
> ...



I Really Dig the chopped top GMC Jimmy


----------



## tripple3 (May 14, 2021)

Happy Friday!
Flyin' fender-free for fourty-four freakin' miles.



The fragrance from these Jasmine, lured me in for a sniff.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 14, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I Really Dig the chopped top GMC Jimmy



Thank you,i appreciate that.its actually a factory made 2wd full convertible a/c truck.no cuts or mods.just dropped suspension and an overdrive trans.original paint.that combined with it being a gmc make it the rarest squarebody model made.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 14, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> Thank you,i appreciate that.its actually a factory made 2wd full convertible a/c truck.no cuts or mods.just dropped suspension and an overdrive trans.original paint.that combined with it being a gmc make it the rarest squarebody model made.



That's Awesome! What's the plans for it If any ? I was a mini trucker & car/truck lover before getting into these bikes.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 14, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> That's Awesome! What's the plans for it If any ? I was a mini trucker & car/truck lover before getting into these bikes.



I love it the way it is.preserved not restored.its on daily driver status.my fairly new wrx sits in the driveway with very low miles as i drive this,my caddy and 75 chevy crew cab regularly.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 14, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> I love it the way it is.preserved not restored.its on daily driver status.my fairly new wrx sits in the driveway with very low miles as i drive this,my caddy and 75 chevy crew cab regularly.



Hell Yeah! It has potential to be anything you want to do with it but I agree enjoy it original as it's Only Original Once


----------



## ozzie (May 14, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> I love it the way it is.preserved not restored.its on daily driver status.my fairly new wrx sits in the driveway with very low miles as i drive this,my caddy and 75 chevy crew cab regularly.



I imported this 65 fastback from Los Angeles in 2004. Paint is how i got it and looks better in the photos than it is, but other than the shelby front valance it has all the panels it rolled out of the San Jose plant with. It was my daily driver for a while before i did a full mechanical restoration. now 331 stroker, 5 speed, posi, suspension tweaks. Screams like a 60’s Nascar. Funny thing it was easier and more cost effective to get a car shipped downunder than a vintage bike!


----------



## Superman1984 (May 14, 2021)

ozzie said:


> I imported this 65 fastback from Los Angeles in 2004. Paint is how i got it and looks better in the photos than it is, but other than the shelby front valance it has all the panels it rolled out of the San Jose plant with. It was my daily driver for a while before i did a full mechanical restoration. now 331 stroker, 5 speed, posi, suspension tweaks. Screams like a 60’s Nascar. Funny thing it was easier and more cost effective to get a car shipped downunder than a vintage bike!
> View attachment 1411736



That's Awesome man! I bet it's a head turner screamer down under & over there! Not a fan of red but none the less it's a Beautiful ride


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (May 14, 2021)

ozzie said:


> I imported this 65 fastback from Los Angeles in 2004. Paint is how i got it and looks better in the photos than it is, but other than the shelby front valance it has all the panels it rolled out of the San Jose plant with. It was my daily driver for a while before i did a full mechanical restoration. now 331 stroker, 5 speed, posi, suspension tweaks. Screams like a 60’s Nascar. Funny thing it was easier and more cost effective to get a car shipped downunder than a vintage bike!
> View attachment 1411736




I'll take the red any day.............Same color as my 64 1/2 rag top I bought in 1967.


----------



## ozzie (May 14, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> I'll take the red any day.............Same color as my 64 1/2 rag top I bought in 1967.



red cars go faster too....


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (May 14, 2021)

ozzie said:


> red cars go faster too....




Absolutely...!!


----------



## Superman1984 (May 14, 2021)

ozzie said:


> red cars go faster too....



Yep right into the speeding ticket & attention of Police 

Not to mention I'm pretty sure there's Not Too Many Red '65 Fastback Mustangs in The Down Under. I'd love to have an old Falcon XB or Australian muscle car though


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 14, 2021)

Afternoon neighborhood ride...125th Anniversary Schwinn Phantom.





Rare to see a cowboy in Fremont!








Honeysuckle...








Alameda creek trail finish...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## ian (May 14, 2021)

Out for an evening ride after dinner,  looking at some of the neighborhood shacks. Once again,  downtown is a-hoppin' with wine sippin', music lovin' tourists. Defensive driving at all times..'35 Colson Fenderless Friday on another great day in the PNW.


----------



## COB (May 14, 2021)

Took this old girl out for a short ride on this pleasant spring evening.


----------



## ian (May 14, 2021)

COB said:


> Took this old girl out for a short ride on this pleasant spring evening.View attachment 1411811



Is it polite to ask her weight?


----------



## COB (May 14, 2021)

You never ask a lady her weight or her age.


----------



## ian (May 14, 2021)

Point taken..........


----------



## Superman1984 (May 14, 2021)

ian said:


> Point taken..........



I'd say 65-80 lbs + 
these oL'steel rides weren't light & still to this day will build muscle & stamina if you ride'em daily or for miles.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 14, 2021)

Evening ride on The Winnipesaukee River Trail and around downtown for sunset. '61 Deluxe Hornet Fenderless on this Friday. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Superman1984 (May 14, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Evening ride on The Winnipesaukee River Trail and around downtown for sunset. '61 Deluxe Hornet Fenderless on this Friday. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1411848
> View attachment 1411849
> View attachment 1411850
> ...



Is that bare metal or chromed? I Really dig it & the blue accents with the blue walls


----------



## Hammerhead (May 14, 2021)

@Superman1984  thank you. Bare metal and polished.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 14, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> @Superman1984  thank you. Bare metal and polished.



Absolutely! Bare Bones Simple but Shows the Effort put into it


----------



## ian (May 15, 2021)

Out before the heat arrives today. '51 Higgins on a slow cruise around town, checking out some of the water sources and one old car. The owner is well known in town, and he told me he used to have an old springer equipped Schwinn growing up in Starbuck, WA. Get out!!


----------



## Wheeler (May 15, 2021)

I rode my Hershbain Bros. down a local path this morning...
 Then I walked it back up.


----------



## tripple3 (May 15, 2021)

Happy Saturday, 05/15/2021, 1940 Western Flyer, LABL 1943 "Service Bike", equipped with Sun carrier bag, "Light For All",
44 miles at the beach, 4X by the power plant.


----------



## hotrod (May 15, 2021)

rode this down the road just to test it out.I did change the seat.


----------



## Randy Sporing (May 15, 2021)

Wife rode her ‘57 starlet and I rode my ‘66 panther.....this is 2021 now lol


----------



## Hammerhead (May 15, 2021)

Rode the Salmon run trail and to Island park. An absolutely beautiful day here in NH. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## dave429 (May 15, 2021)

Took the Schwinn bikes to the local watering hole for a couple afternoon drinks. Just picked up the 90s cruiser to match my 6 speed cruiser!


----------



## Ernbar (May 15, 2021)

Rolling on the 46 Rollfast this morning.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 15, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> Rolling on the 46 Rollfast this morning.
> View attachment 1412487
> 
> View attachment 1412488



I normally wouldn't dig a red bike but for some reason that 1 is Really Got My Attention


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 15, 2021)

Took a early morning cruise, I believe it the best part of the day . Every one enjoy and play it safe


----------



## Miq (May 15, 2021)

Windy ride out to Kyrene on the 48 Columbia Cruiser.


----------



## dnc1 (May 16, 2021)

Out on 'Inconnu' for a morning ride.
Around 11 miles.
Pictured at Ewelme's historic watercress beds.....


----------



## Sven (May 16, 2021)

I took my '87 Schwinn High Sierra (aka Pack Mule PMX) out for a ride through the neighborhood. 



Still got it,, I can go with no hands. You can see the Amish "tracks" in the new pavement . 



The Great Wall of Asher Lane. Don't know what he or she is hiding behind there.



Great to be back on the bike. Ride and Stay Safe Gang!


----------



## SoBayRon (May 16, 2021)

Went out for a ride to the park today on the Hornet. A May Gray day here in SoCal, but always great to get out and ride!


----------



## tripple3 (May 16, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> A May Gray day here in SoCal, but always great to get out and ride!



It has been raining here all morning long, but got enough of a let-up to ride down to the beach, Newport and Huntington.
Nine-teen-teen-ish Great Western moto-bike, rigged with heavy-duty paper-boy rack, Dayton bags, and a basket.




i miss not having a horn on this bike, but there's 2 bells.


----------



## ian (May 16, 2021)

It's a bright sunny day here in W2. I got 28 miles with multiple shade stops and scenery searches. The old Higgins is treating me good lately, and continues to be my favorite ride right now. We'll see what tomorrow brings. This is my next to last Sunday in SE Washington. I have NW Oregon in my sights along with cool cloudy weather.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 16, 2021)

put air in the tires and rode this around the block. testing out the brakes and to see if the tires hold air. 

this is a parts bike for my men's  50 Schwinn Traveler, and whatever I have left will go on a bare men's lightweight frame I have.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 16, 2021)

Rode The Northern Rail Trail from Potter Place to Danbury. After dropping off a project at @Krakatoa  thank you for the hospitality and tour. Awesome shop! And an Awesome time. Took the '64 Jaguar. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (May 16, 2021)

Finally got Sunday off ..Good day to go for a Morning Ride and breath some fresh air !


----------



## Rat Rod (May 16, 2021)

Schwinn Stingray repop Funday Sunday ride with SoCal stingrays Good Times


----------



## Miq (May 16, 2021)

Canal riding again today.  Washed the Cruiser before the ride.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 16, 2021)

Went for a ride with my buddy Rob to my local spot...Quarry lakes...








Brought our fishing poles!         



5.5 and 2.5 lbs....





Great day for a ride!


----------



## mrg (May 17, 2021)

Broke out the 67 Violet Deluxe for the HB StingRay ride but it was raining pretty good at my place so went back to sleep, bummed looks like I missed a good ride, oh well, did a little window shopping and listened to some music around Orange, never seen these little tracks before, guess I'm not usually this low & slow!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 17, 2021)

Took my Felt Bandit for yesterday's OBC Bluz Cruz. The semi-recumbent position is good therapy for my injured leg. 



It also happens to be one of my favorite riders.....


----------



## Sven (May 17, 2021)

I took out my '79 Suburban  ( aka " Stationwagon" or  "War Wagon" ) to pick up some goods from the Amish Market.



Spring is greening things up nicely 



...and sweet smelling flowers



I guess this gas station has so much gas they are giving reg and super premium away and only charging $1 a gallon for mid grade.  We never saw the " pipeline crisis "  panic here.



What the Heck! I guess the Amish are taking the day off.


Even though I came back home with empty baskets, still a great day for a 12 + mile ride. Be Safe Gang!


----------



## DonChristie (May 17, 2021)

Went fishing up in Virginia this last weekend!


----------



## tripple3 (May 17, 2021)

05/17/2021 1935 Huffman, Velvet deLuxe 51 miles at the beach,
saw a couple osprey, and other lovely creatures...
















far more things we don't know;
awesome ride, fighting a strong head wind, flying back, then do it again, for to fly back.


----------



## 1936PEDALER (May 17, 2021)

I rode the NCR trail for 10 miles before the rain came . First ride after a refresh.


----------



## 1936PEDALER (May 17, 2021)

DonChristie said:


> Went fishing up in Virginia this last weekend!
> 
> View attachment 1413482



Is that a fish caller on the handlebars


----------



## Shellygasser (May 17, 2021)

My Sunday ride with my fair lady


----------



## ian (May 17, 2021)

Just another PNW Monday to enjoy. We don't have any of that Socal rain here. Yet.
'51 Higgins to the rescue. 14 miles today around and around.


----------



## Rattman13 (May 17, 2021)

Got the '39 Elgin Klunk-rat back together, and took it out for a nice ride. The ride went well except for the occasional squeak from the 1972 varsity rat trap pedals, gotta figure out how to lube the outer bearings.


----------



## SKPC (May 17, 2021)

Swapped in a loose set of fancy wheels and a little DPH sprocket onto my townie 36 Hawthorne moto and rode around the hood.  The 3-spd T-step wheels went on another bike.  It's pretty fun changing these wheels around on my rides.


----------



## Miq (May 17, 2021)

Rode out to Gilbert, AZ. Barely any light left when I took this pic at the trax.  Love how grainy it is.  





1948 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## birdzgarage (May 18, 2021)

Sunrise ride on my redline


----------



## tripple3 (May 18, 2021)

05/18/2021  1935 Huffman at the beach, with an extra partial loop to "tip the scale"








it would've been nice to stay and ride all day; maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Sven (May 18, 2021)

I cruised the Three Notch on my ' 63 Schwinn American Rat Bobber.



Time to get rid of some coffee



Lighthouse liquors,  the first adult beverage store as you enter St Marys County.



Then stopped of to see my buddy John the Statuary guy, who was cleaning out his mixer



Then across the main road and back on the trail. 


Great ride. Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## ian (May 18, 2021)

JC and I put another 29 miles on today around and around,  then up Mill Creek to Rooks park, then back home with a nice headwind. There's a good chance of rain here for the next 3 days, so I  better stay in and pack.
Teatime now.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 18, 2021)

'48 Western Flyer around the neighborhood this afternoon. An absolutely beautiful day here in NH. Stay safe and have fun.
Hammerhead


----------



## Rat Rod (May 18, 2021)

56 Schwinn Phantom BFG. 5 miles runs like a champ.


----------



## dasberger (May 18, 2021)

After days of weather and work keeping me sidelined I went to get out on the '38 Liberty.... put some air in the tires and realized I had a broken spoke...doh.  The '41 Excelsior is currently out of commish as well.  Didn't feel like swapping a drivetrain to take a ride...  What's a guy to do?  

Well I "settled" for a ride on this bad boy... I know it's not vintage but I thought I'd sneak it in.  2013 Ridley X Fire... far from stock at this point...  good to be back on an old friend!  And holy cow I forgot how light and fast this thing is!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Miq (May 18, 2021)

Night ride to Gilbert with Philthy.  No good pics, but a fun ride. 

48 Columbia Urban Cruiser


----------



## BFGforme (May 18, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> 05/18/2021  1935 Huffman at the beach, with an extra partial loop to "tip the scale"
> View attachment 1414362
> 
> View attachment 1414363
> ...



Sweetie know you take these pictures .. LoL


----------



## tripple3 (May 19, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Sweetie know you take these pictures .. LoL



She knows where i ride, been there lots of times....
Sweetie skates now too! 
Pics are for you guys to see a "Glimpse" of just how beautiful everything is at the Beach.
Jealousy is tough!!!
Pic from yesterday's ride, not yet posted, looking the other Way.....




Better at the Beach!
At least for me anyway.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 19, 2021)

Out on the 41 zenith 4 speed this morning


----------



## dnc1 (May 19, 2021)

'Ciclos Minaco' again today.
15 miles and two short, sharp torrential downpours; one involving hailstones.
Luckily I packed my waterproof jacket.
In honour of today's epic stage in the Giro d'Italia I sought out some Strade Bianche.  Unfortunately white roads are lacking in my immediate locale so I ended up on some Strade Marroni!


----------



## tripple3 (May 19, 2021)

05/19/2021 07:38 AM in Sunset Beach,



Newport pier 09:05 AM back to meet @lounging to do some riding....















River trail to Tower 2X for the Elgin, by Murray is 40 miles.
Super-fun ride, let's do it again tomorrow.


----------



## BFGforme (May 19, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> She knows where i ride, been there lots of times....
> Sweetie skates now too!
> Pics are for you guys to see a "Glimpse" of just how beautiful everything is at the Beach.
> Jealousy is tough!!!
> ...



No jealousy? I live on the beach bra!!! See it all day and respect my girl and don't gahk or take creapin pic's... hahaha


----------



## Shellygasser (May 19, 2021)

Took the 55 Schwinn Hornet Deluxe out for a cruise


----------



## Rat Rod (May 19, 2021)

52 or 57 Schwinn BFG Black Phantom. A couple miles to my favorite coffee spot. Good Times stay active


----------



## Miq (May 19, 2021)

Getting hot on the canal, even after sunset now.  48 Columbia


----------



## Chavez (May 19, 2021)

My highly customized ’70 Raleigh Twenty. I built this one four or five years ago. I bring this bike often when I bring a car in. I throw it in the trunk and zip home on it. It’s electric and really gets going!


----------



## GTs58 (May 19, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> 52 or 57 Schwinn BFG Black Phantom. A couple miles to my favorite coffee spot. Good Times stay active
> 
> View attachment 1415205
> 
> ...





Must be a 1952 Greenie Phantom. The 57's were painted Opal Green.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 19, 2021)

Wartime Elgin.  To and from my corner liquor store without issue.  Basket worked great.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 19, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> 52 or 57 Schwinn BFG Black Phantom. A couple miles to my favorite coffee spot. Good Times stay active
> 
> View attachment 1415205
> 
> ...



Phantom looks '52 based on Coach green vice opalescent. I've see a couple non-black bikes with the "Black Phantom" decal even though this bike is green. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (May 20, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> No jealousy? I live on the beach bra!!! See it all day and respect my girl and don't gahk or take creapin pic's... hahaha



Oh Boy! Dialog.
Sweetie could easily pick "Jealousy",
but doesn't.
Very much Love and Respect for her; married over 33 years.
i post pics taken with permission, so "Creapin" is up to the "Viewer". HaHaHa
Pic from 1985 Senior Prom; still in Love after all these years.



1968 vert. 
pretty sure 'twas the Last Time i wore white LOL


----------



## fattyre (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 20, 2021)

A pretty good crowd last night for the 2nd week of Longmont Bike Night 2021. This is year 17!!   



I rode my Kustom Kruiser Roadster.



The theme this week was "Pajamas" so stuffed my teddy moose between the seat & fender as an accessory.....


----------



## Dc76 (May 20, 2021)

Took the old girl out for a spin today, and ended stopping in front of One of George Washington’s rest stops. So I stopped and took a breather. Have a great day


----------



## Rat Rod (May 20, 2021)

56 Schwinn Black Phantom BFG ratrod 7 miles around Railroad Museum in Parris


----------



## tripple3 (May 20, 2021)

Super fun day riding a favorite: 1937 Syracuse, by Westfield;
with a couple other bike enthusiasts.
Riding here today had it's one challenge: _*windy











*_
first fly the tail-wind to Sunset, then fight the head-wind down to Newport Pier,
fly back to Huntington Beach to meet Marty @cyclingday  and out-of-town guest @Maxacceleration 












that flag pole is bending in the wind




Great ride! Thanks for lunch!


----------



## cyclingday (May 20, 2021)

Yep!
It was a bit breezy out there today.



Usually saying that you saw a beached whale, means a less than svelte bikini babe.



Well, today we actually saw a beached whale!
They said it was a Fin Whale, that got struck by a boat off the San Diego coast.



It was great to meet and ride with you, @Maxacceleration Ernie!


----------



## SKPC (May 20, 2021)

Beautiful spring day in the mountains today so got out to ride for a couple hours around town, stopping to visit friends, both alive and dead. _The Birds _have returned like clockwork and the clean 70-degree air is fresh with fragrance and yearly renewal.  There is hope eternal, except in the Middle East.   Two days ago I had my 2nd Covid-19 shot.  Yesterday I slept in, curled up like a big crying baby. So today I got out and rode the unadorned *Hawthorne* moto roadster.  It's nice to be back.



Glenwood cemetery...





















Be well and prosper....


----------



## ozzie (May 20, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Beautiful spring day in the mountains today so got out to ride for a couple hours around town, stopping to visit friends, both alive and dead. _The Birds _have returned like clockwork and the clean 70-degree air is fresh with fragrance and yearly renewal.  There is hope eternal, except in the Middle East.   Two days ago I had my 2nd Covid-19 shot.  Yesterday I slept in, curled up like a big crying baby. So today I got out and rode the unadorned *Hawthorne* moto roadster.  It's nice to be back.
> View attachment 1415548
> Glenwood cemetery...
> View attachment 1415552
> ...



Very cool ride and stunning photos. Stay well. thank you


----------



## ian (May 20, 2021)

JC and I had our last ride here in W2. Next time we'll see each other will be in NW Oregon.He's all boxed up and ready to be settled into the U-haul and taken down I-84. It's been a great time here, but a new adventure awaits.


----------



## Ernbar (May 20, 2021)

Night riding on the Rollfast. Got some LED bulbs that work 100% better than standard bulbs, super bright!


----------



## ozzie (May 20, 2021)

Beautiful autumn day in Melbourne. Too nice to be stuck in the office so I pumped up the tires on the Kos and went bombing around town for a couple of hours.


----------



## littleman (May 21, 2021)

35


----------



## SoBayRon (May 21, 2021)

Took an early morning ride around the hood today. ‘79 Spitfire. Beautiful morning, got out before the big winds today.


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2021)

05/21/2021 Friday, 1938 Rustjunkie Tiki Twin-Bar, back-and-forth at the beach a bit.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 21, 2021)

The red 55 vette


----------



## Hammerhead (May 21, 2021)

Rode The Winnipesaukee River Trail  and around downtown on this Fenderless Friday. Took out the '61 Deluxe Hornet. On the gray side this evening. Still an Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ozzie (May 21, 2021)

Another fine autumn day here today. Headed out on the 51 Panther for an easy ride around town. Second photo shows an old store with original painted signs of 3 of our local newspapers. 3rd photo, its unlikely I will find a building with a Chicago sign on it so I may have to buy a CWC bike instead.


----------



## Maxacceleration (May 21, 2021)

Thanks to my new friends tripple3 & cyclingday!
It was a pleasure riding with you guys and bs'ing the day away.
Mark, killer one speed pedaling power and thanks Marty for your well rounded knowledge.
Great jawing with fearless also. Pass the word.
The lunch was excellent. Ahhh... the beach life!!
Cheers my friends.


----------



## dnc1 (May 22, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Beautiful autumn day in Melbourne. Too nice to be stuck in the office so I pumped up the tires on the Kos and went bombing around town for a couple of hours.View attachment 1415730
> 
> View attachment 1415731
> 
> ...



Love the architecture 'echoing' the tree.
Great photos!


----------



## ozzie (May 22, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Love the architecture 'echoing' the tree.
> Great photos!



Thanks. The last photo with the columns  was taken in the car park at Melbourne University. It was used in the first Mad Max movie in the scene where Mel Gibson is introduced to his blown interceptor cop car.


----------



## Sven (May 22, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Thanks. The last photo with the columns  was taken in the car park at Melbourne University. It was used in the first Mad Max movie in the scene where Mel Gibson is introduced to his blown interceptor cop car.View attachment 1416376



I just watched that movie a few weeks ago.
"The blower, Max, the blower"
I thought Hugh Keays-Byrne's ( may he rest in peace) character was creepy. Never saw "Mad Max Fury Road " but his character in this movie is creepy AF looking.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 22, 2021)

1939 Schwinn BA97


----------



## tripple3 (May 22, 2021)

Maxacceleration said:


> Ahhh... the beach life!!



Truly, a great gift to live here.
Wonderful to meet and ride with you.
Thanks for making the Trip!
Hope you do it again someday.


----------



## tripple3 (May 22, 2021)

05/22/2021 1937 AERO KING













Surf's Up!
the Wedge is goin' off!
River trail to Newport Beach, turn around and do Huntington Beach next.
Great day for to RIDE....


----------



## hotrod (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Jay81 (May 22, 2021)

Family bike ride.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 22, 2021)

'61 Panther III out on the prowl. Stay safe and have fun.
 Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (May 22, 2021)

Out for a ride with my family.




1941 BFG New World.     1948 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Sven (May 23, 2021)

Rode my '59 Higgins Flightliner around Leonardtown. 




A good property investment. Would have to wait for the price of lumber to go down to renovate.



Got a rear reflector..pass



Then to the Bagel store and home.



Great Ride this morning.  Be Safe Gang!


----------



## ian (May 23, 2021)

Out and about on my last Sunday in Walla Walla. Taking care of the old girl, hoping to do the same in NW Oregon soon.
Get out!


----------



## tripple3 (May 23, 2021)

Fresh pic from today's riding around Veteran's Stadium Cycle swap.
1937 AERO KING


----------



## Just Jeff (May 23, 2021)

About 12 miles today. Finally got back out for a Sunday ride! My 39 Dx and my buddy on his 46 Dx


----------



## Ernbar (May 23, 2021)

Seventeen miles early morning before the heat comes in


----------



## Miq (May 23, 2021)

Early ride on the 41 New World





Then a long afternoon ride exploring past Tempe Town Lake on Grand Canal.







Over the 202 out past Sky Harbor airport.  







Camelback Mountain (head on the left).  










Watched the train roll past, listening to the locomotive sounds bounce around under the highway. 







20 miles through parts of town only an Urban Cruiser would love. 48 Columbia


----------



## SoBayRon (May 23, 2021)

Got a nice morning ride in today around the hood on the ’79 Spitfire before painting lawn chairs.
Its beautiful days like this that should have more riding, less painting!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 23, 2021)

Rode my 1960 Schwinn _RACER _today. just up the street and back, the front wheel has been on my truing stand for a year.


----------



## MP12965 (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 24, 2021)

Made it out for a couple of hours on the chopper yesterday.

You can see the St. Vrain River swollen with spring runoff from the snow covered Long's Peak in the distance(near the front wheel.

Then stopped at Scrumptious for a tiny Rootbeer Float ice cream cone. They were out of waffle cones.......


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2021)

The Hawthorne Twin Bar and Pacemaker were the bikes of choice this past weekend.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 24, 2021)

The white 80 before I start the week.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 24, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1417716
> 
> View attachment 1417717
> 
> ...



Dig the Evel knievel theme and colors! Such the OG bad ass!


----------



## Rat Rod (May 24, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Yep!
> It was a bit breezy out there today.
> View attachment 1415532
> Usually saying that you saw a beached whale, means a less than svelte bikini babe.
> ...



Oh no


----------



## Rat Rod (May 24, 2021)

1953 CWC Ratrod 7 miles


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 24, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> 1953 CWC Ratrod 7 miles
> 
> View attachment 1417846
> 
> ...



Is this bike a road master?


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2021)

rode along-side H.B. Cruisers owner/bike builder,
said we were doing 16 m.p.h.




Joe's birthday 05/22/1922 
99 years old walking the beach daily.
Much love and respect for our WWII veterans,
"the Greatest Generation" is who they are.



i got a new raccoon tail at the cycle swap Sunday, nice big one;
that's a New Departure bell next to it, also from that swap, last month, from my friend @looneymatthew ,
dual-tone Yoder Goose horn, has been on there, used a lot, many, many countless smiles, laughter, and waves.



My friend Fearless rode his Packard straight-bar to the cliffs with me on the 3rd trip to Sunset Beach.
What a great day to ride.


----------



## ian (May 24, 2021)

One more Monday in W2. It's a great day for a ride around the 'hood and downtown.  The streets are quiet and deserted because Whitman College had commencement yesterday and all the students are ready for the workforce. 
Astoria here we come.......


----------



## RustyHornet (May 24, 2021)

Little cruise around the neighborhood. Little one is gaining skills and getting really good!!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (May 24, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Little cruise around the neighborhood. Little one is gaining skills and getting really good!!
> 
> View attachment 1418061




Are those "Wheelie" training wheels on that blue Hot Rod..!


----------



## C M Gerlach (May 24, 2021)

A few miles on the  95ish buffalo cycles envoy....dialed in.......rides great......erie canal western NY.


----------



## SoBayRon (May 24, 2021)

ian said:


> One more Monday in W2. It's a great day for a ride around the 'hood and downtown.  The streets are quiet and deserted because Whitman College had commencement yesterday and all the students are ready for the workforce.
> Astoria here we come.......
> 
> View attachment 1418025
> ...



Best of luck in the new Oregon digs, Ian. I’m sure we’ll see some pics of new trails soon!


----------



## ian (May 24, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Best of luck in the new Oregon digs, Ian. I’m sure we’ll see some pics of new trails soon!



Yeppers.  Im seeing lots of possibilities,  especially along the many rivers nearby.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 24, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Are those "Wheelie" training wheels on that blue Hot Rod..!



She just recently discovered skidding. So she will get there!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 24, 2021)

Sup Caber’s! Amazing how much better the 40ish Shelby rides with new tires and love the new look too!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 24, 2021)

ian said:


> One more Monday in W2. It's a great day for a ride around the 'hood and downtown.  The streets are quiet and deserted because Whitman College had commencement yesterday and all the students are ready for the workforce.
> Astoria here we come.......
> 
> View attachment 1418025
> ...



Hi Ian! That ride of yours looks really similar to my 34 Hibbard true value hardware! Is that a Snider built bike too?


----------



## ian (May 24, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Hi Ian! That ride of yours looks really similar to my 34 Hibbard true value hardware! Is that a Snider built bike too?
> 
> View attachment 1418141



It's a Colson. Scout I think. I really like the way it runs too! Big chainring and long crankarms might be part of the reason?


----------



## Miq (May 24, 2021)

Super moon is coming soon. Love catching its reflection. 48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## dnc1 (May 25, 2021)

C M Gerlach said:


> A few miles on the  95ish buffalo cycles envoy....dialed in.......rides great......erie canal western NY.View attachment 1418082
> 
> 
> View attachment 1418083



Fantastic to see that being used.
Ride it, don't hide it!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Just Jeff (May 25, 2021)

Short lunch ride on my double bar roadster Schwinn today.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 25, 2021)

Afternoon cruise around the neighborhood. '64 Jaguar great time. Stay safe and have fun.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2021)

05/25/2021 left before 6 AM in shorts and short sleeves to pedal the O.C. Beach loop;




end of Balboa peninsula, Wedge,
Quick pic and fly to Sunset Beach end,



pic and fly back home to meet @Maxacceleration to take a Beach ride,








Lunch at Woody's was great as usual,
pedal back through Huntington Beach, admiring the wonderful day at the beach,







great day riding, @Maxacceleration rode just over 30 miles;
pretty sure he had a good time.
Thanks for making the trip;
Hope to see you again sometime.


----------



## cyclingday (May 25, 2021)

@tripple3 @Maxacceleration @cyclingday


----------



## Sven (May 25, 2021)

I met up with Wade at the barber shop just off the Three Notch Trail. 


After he got his ears lowered,  We hit the trail for a 14 mile venture. 


Rolling...



Why is it that I have no problem posting a gif. But let a picture be too large...and John Candy gets all up in my grill.


Great ride today.  Stay Safe Gang!


----------



## SKPC (May 25, 2021)

A few thoughts about the bike I rode today.  It's a 2012 26"-er, full carbon *Ibis Mojo Superlight. * 3x9 spd drivetrain/Fox TALAS 115-150mm adjustable travel fork and 140mm of DW-link travel in the back. Fully lock-out-able to rigid.   This machine is today "obsolete" according to todays standards.  Ibis's design, when it 1st came out was far ahead of everyone and established the benchmark for carbon mtb FS rides. Destined to be a "classic" and therefore my post. ( @rcole45 )  I also have a brand-new, whiz-bang *Ibis Mojo3* 650b carbon machine I just built up that is supposedly "better".  I ride both of these high-end machines, but there is something about this bike I also built that is difficult to put into words.  It's light, (26.5lbs)_ really_ quick, a climbing joy and a wicked-fast descender in the hands of a capable rider. Still, after all these years and 6kmiles later, an ageless FS rocket. I was haulin arse today on it!!    This "old" thing is frowned upon by the bicycle industry and "not cool" any longer.  So sad.  I thought of the riders here who post their vintage or classics while I was riding it at full tilt.  My best goes out to all of you!


----------



## COB (May 25, 2021)

Been out for a night ride, checking out the "Blood" supermoon! Pretty awesome! Absolutely perfect night for a ride on a prewar Schwinn with the full moon shining down and a warm 76 degrees out. Midnight: The Witching Hour... So do you think that there is anything to the full moon bringing out the crazies??? I saw that the local police had some type of action going. Maybe I should ask them their thoughts on that!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 26, 2021)

Morning ride to catch the Super Moon. A bit on the cloudy side though. Hope everyone that wanted to got to see it and the eclipse. Too light and cloudy here for the eclipse. '48 Western Flyer.  Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (May 26, 2021)

Its some work to ride a 20" bmx bike a few miles when yur pushin 50


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 26, 2021)

Hello @ Todos.!!!
Rode This one Around a Very, Nice &. Historical Place. Near CLEVELAND, 
Metropark Zoo....just Behind the first. 
Picture...





















Stay Safe With Family.!!! and Friends.!!!


BE.!!!...HAPPY.!!!....


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (May 26, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1418707
> 
> View attachment 1418708
> Its some work to ride a 20" bmx bike a few miles when yur pushin 50



I bet it is! That bike is geared for acceleration not cruising, right?


----------



## ian (May 26, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> Hello @ Todos.!!!
> Rode This one Around a Very, Nice &. Historical Place. Near CLEVELAND,
> Metropark Zoo....just Behind the first.
> Picture...
> ...



I'm liking those clay tires! Makes the ride stand out for sure.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 26, 2021)

ian said:


> I'm liking those clay tires! Makes the ride stand out for sure.



@ Mr. ian: Just buy a set & you are, 

Going to be so Happy,  cause For some reason when you ride any bike with,

Those Nice Tires. Rides So Comfortable,

Just try then & you'll see. G.luck. 

Stay safe with family.!!! and friends.!!!


Be.!!!....Happy.!!!...


----------



## dnc1 (May 26, 2021)

Out on a ride with the V-CC again today.
Around 30 miles for me on the Ciclos Minaco again.  I refitted the track bars as I'm able to cope with drops again.
Pictured between Berrick Salome and Rokemarsh,  I've never seen so many 'Buttercups' In one field. The cows and calves seemed to be happy in a sea of yellow.....




Was in some rarified company for the ride.
Amongst others, Paul's 'Claud Butler' split downtube model.....








Murray's  'Williamson'.....




And Roy's amazing 'Britannic' x-frame.....




Stunning machines!


----------



## littleman (May 26, 2021)

Out for a ride


----------



## Maxacceleration (May 26, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> 05/25/2021 left before 6 AM in shorts and short sleeves to pedal the O.C. Beach loop..... pic and fly back home to meet @Maxacceleration to take a Beach ride,
> View attachment 1418556
> 
> View attachment 1418557
> ...



Hell yeah I had a good time Mark. I could ride with you & Marty anytime.
The ice cream finisher was the best, thanks!


----------



## Maxacceleration (May 26, 2021)

Beach moments...


----------



## Sven (May 26, 2021)

Took a late afternoon 15 mile ride on my '63 Schwinn American bobber. 






A bit warm ,( low 90s / 70% humidity )today so the shade was welcoming. 






Great Ride , beat the forcasted thunderstorms . 
Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## tripple3 (May 26, 2021)

Maxacceleration said:


> Hell yeah I had a good time Mark. I could ride with you & Marty anytime.
> The ice cream finisher was the best, thanks!



You're welcome to anytime;
you're welcome.
Today, 3 different bikes, different places, to ride.




first was AERO KING, flyin' round mornin' light;
a little while later Velvet deLUXE, to make a deposit at the bank,
and through several neighborhoods, checking things out;




Next up was dialing in this WASP.
It keeps getting better every day.












Beautiful bike in the Dining room.


----------



## ozzie (May 26, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> You're welcome to anytime;
> you're welcome.
> Today, 3 different bikes, different places, to ride.
> View attachment 1419022
> ...



That’s one very tidy Wasp.


----------



## SoBayRon (May 26, 2021)

Got out and about on the ‘56 Hornet today. Beautiful day to ride!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 26, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Got out and about on the ‘56 Hornet today. Beautiful day to ride!
> 
> View attachment 1419091
> 
> View attachment 1419092



Great to see your taking that sweet hornet out!!


----------



## Balloonoob (May 26, 2021)

Rode to the park with the kiddo. Saw a chopper on the way there.


----------



## Santee (May 26, 2021)

Rolling the Project 346 "Basman"


----------



## Miq (May 26, 2021)

Cool bike @Santee !

Philthy came over and we rode to Gilbert AZ after work.  Last few days under 100 Degrees for a while. Nice sunset. 



1948 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## tripple3 (May 27, 2021)

ozzie said:


> That’s one very tidy Wasp.



Thank you.
Feb. 4th, '21; 52 miles with fellow bike folk, rides real nice!





How about 2000 pages of "What Bike Did You Ride Today"!!!
Let's Ride!


rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> Maybe include a description of the bike and the trip?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 27, 2021)

Just another day at the races....


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 27, 2021)

Week 3 of Longmont Bike Night last night!



I rode my Felt Bandit again. First time I've ridden the same bike more than once for these rides since 2017. I typically ride a different bike each week but since re-injuring my calf/Achilles last Friday the recumbent position is good therapy. Should be able to ride an old bike next week. 

There were about 160 people!! The train was so long the leader wrapped back around to the rest of the field in one area. That's the front of the group coming toward us!





@keithsbikes figuring out the year of Bob's Stingray. It's a '64. 



Another beautiful night for a ride!


----------



## SKPC (May 27, 2021)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Just another day at the races....
> 
> View attachment 1419216



Nice Hawthorne Floyd!  I have one similar, also tanked, that needs to be restored with original parts that just sits around needing love and attention.  Thought of you actually as someone who could do it justice.


----------



## Sven (May 27, 2021)

I rode my '64 Schwinn Varisty Tourist  ( Ka  Copperhead ") out for a 17 mile venture.






Tied up at the hitching post at the Dollar General



No playing at the  "pickle " ball here.






Great Ride Today. Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## SoBayRon (May 27, 2021)

Nice ride through the neighborhood today on the ‘56 Hornet. Stopped by a friend’s place who brought his Panther out for a pic. Interesting Schwinn approved child seat was on it when he got it. He also has a few nice cars, too. Stay safe and ride on.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 27, 2021)

Another rough day at the office......


----------



## bicycle larry (May 27, 2021)

HAD THEES TWO OUT TO DAY , SMOOTH RIDEING BIKES


----------



## tripple3 (May 27, 2021)

A Super Beautiful day at the beach.
Velvet deLuxe, 1935 Huffman, all period correct stuff, with 3 1/2 year old tires;
All Day Long...




from Huntington Beach border to Sunset Beach, and back 5 times today.:eek:




rode home for a "Smoothie" after the 1st loop,
then back down the river trail to the beach; 
back-and-forth, so much fun,
didn't take many pics, but have enough to show each turn around.




new personal best for me, 122 miles and made it home for dinner.


----------



## dnc1 (May 27, 2021)

A friend,  and fellow V-CC member,  has kindly loaned me this bike with ultra-low gearing so that I'm able to tackle hills every now and again while my heart function is (hopefully) improving. 
It's a 1949 Holdsworth 'La Quelda' with a 'Specialites TA' chainset and 'Cyclo-Benelux' derailleurs. 
I have it on indefinite loan until I find something suitably vintage (and probably French) to buy for myself.
The kindness of fellow riders is a truly wonderful, astounding thing that I've experienced from across the globe over the years.

20,000 posts, 2,000 pages,  incredible!
I've said it before,  my favourite thread!

I rode it home on Thursday evening,  16 miles, one hill.
And the sun has finally got its hat on across the pond too!









Keep it up people, ride those beautiful bicycles!


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 28, 2021)

Before work cruise


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (May 28, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> A Super Beautiful day at the beach.
> Velvet deLuxe, 1935 Huffman, all period correct stuff, with 3 1/2 year old tires;
> All Day Long...
> View attachment 1419600
> ...



It would be interesting to see what you could do on a modern light weight bike.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 28, 2021)

Nice morning ride on my 75 scrambler


----------



## Sven (May 28, 2021)

I took my Suburban ( aka war  / station wagon) out to pick upnsome viddles from the Amish. First I stop at my buddy's statuary  shop.



There is a riff between the county and Amish.
 Community.  The county  wants them out of there and put them a further down the road. Where the county can control every aspect  of their dealings and jack up their rent by $1000 a month. Many do not set up here anymore.  Where's the Amish Mafia now LOL . 






I got some goodies from the Yoders. When I asked the girl how hot the Hot Hot relish was ...she just shook her head and smiled. Ain't the first time I've been burned by a woman , but the first Amish one.
Anyway great ride. Stay Safe Gang!


----------



## tripple3 (May 28, 2021)

BOB LOBLAW said:


> It would be interesting to see what you could do on a modern light weight bike.



I tried; had a purple Peugeot for a bit.
Much respect for those riders; they compare "Pain Tolerance".:eek:
Blessed are the upright.
Same bike again today, slow start,








silly me, of course it fell in the wet sand;








roll through the gate when it opens, Surfside, 




down to the Wedge, tacos and french fries at Great Mex, Garibaldi lighting up the bay;
awesome day/ride!


----------



## ozzie (May 28, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> I tried; had a purple Peugeot for a bit.
> Much respect for those riders; they compare "Pain Tolerance".:eek:
> Blessed are the upright.
> Same bike again today, slow start,
> ...



You’re spending too much time at the beach. I think the salty air is rusting your bikes.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 28, 2021)

A gray Friday here, at least there was no rain. Rode the '64 Jaguar low 50's for Temps. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 28, 2021)

Nice warm day with the #2 Qualifier.......


----------



## sccruiser (May 28, 2021)

Took the old Elgin out for sunset cruise.


----------



## Ernbar (May 29, 2021)

It’s been crazy hot here by mid day but comfortable after sunset and early morning. So with that thought I went out on my 73 Speedster on a 16 mile ride early morning before Mother Nature turns on the freaking heater. Stay safe ya’ll.


----------



## Miq (May 29, 2021)

Morning ride with my family. 



41 New World and 48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 29, 2021)

Afternoon ride on my 1963 Schwinn Typhoon.

Heading out...




Lakeshore Park...




After riding around the small lake, I headed for Ardenwood Historic Farm...

"Ardenwood Historic Farm offers a glimpse into life on a family farm between 1890 and 1930. Step back in time as you explore the remnants of the once vast estate of George and Clara Patterson, whose family farmed the land for over 100 years, beginning in the 1850s." 




Done by a New Holland Hay Baler...








Great day for a ride!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 29, 2021)

It was not a long ride but much enjoyed. I'm moving some bikes around I had in storage and brought this to my house now I can not ignore it. Gave it some air and it rode beautifully. A little adjustment and the 2 speed worked perfectly. Love the garage fix for the earlier adjustment.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 29, 2021)

Onto the Semi Finals......





And what a Drag Race without a couple of Jet Powered Dragsters.........Faaasssssttttt...


----------



## oldfart36 (May 30, 2021)

Got the Ole Firestone Super Cruiser Survivor out yesterday. This bike has only seen soap and water and tires and tubes! Yes, it would polish up great, but I like it "as found"


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 30, 2021)

A noteworthy ride today with the Alamo Heights to Alamodome group.
Sorry I didn't do better, maybe @petritl will add a photo from his phone I shot of him.
Noteworthy because of the good friends gathering, and Tad rode a late-30s French racer with Osgood gearing.



We tried to get to the Alamo for photo op, but discovered you can't get there from here with current construction and restoration.
So instead, we landed at Sunset Station.
I was on my speedy Moser.



Really good coffee group, and Scott was up and about and didn't make this photo.



Tad, Lou, Steve, Jemma, John
A worthy turn-out of classic steel.


----------



## petritl (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Miq (May 30, 2021)

Loop ride through Scottsdale AZ with Eric.

Starting out on Arizona Canal.








Yet another shot with Camelback Mountain in the back.





Stopped for a drink in the shade on the Greenbelt and watched the RC Boats racing around for a couple minutes.  



A little later we took another break in the shade near a spiny lizard. Wish his shiny purple back scales would have came out better in this pic. Big old lizard. So cool. 




11.5 miles on the 1948 Columbia Urban Cruiser


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 30, 2021)

Took a early ride with my girl


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2021)

Happy Sunday, 30th day of May, 2021; only one ever!




O.C. Beach loop from Fountain Valley, 42 miles;
LABL 1943 Western Flyer,




River trail access route,





time to rotate tires again.:eek:


----------



## DonChristie (May 30, 2021)

Rode uptown Charlotte today on my Iver!


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (May 30, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> Got the Ole Firestone Super Cruiser Survivor out yesterday. This bike has only seen soap and water and tires and tubes! Yes, it would polish up great, but I like it "as found"
> Nice bike very hard to fine with original paint I saw a nice one yesterday at the SoCal swap and show I’m not sure if it was for sale


----------



## schwinnja (May 30, 2021)

Famoso?


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (May 30, 2021)

schwinnja said:


> View attachment 1421313
> Famoso?



No Temecula Ca


----------



## JimRoy (May 30, 2021)

irideiam said:


> Custom Worksman M2600 tall frame
> View attachment 1409709



Nice bike and amazing pic against that black fence.


----------



## irideiam (May 30, 2021)

JimRoy said:


> Nice bike and amazing pic against that black fence.



Thank you  sir!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 30, 2021)

schwinnja said:


> View attachment 1421313
> Famoso?



Yep!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 30, 2021)

Semi Finals.... Us...6.20 with a .01 start..............Them.........6.19......as the engine builder so eloquently said when we got back to the pits... "It went really great.....until it didn't!" Great week tho......at Fomoso California....


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (May 30, 2021)

Super hot today ..Had to wait to cool down some to go for a ride  ..


----------



## Rat Rod (May 30, 2021)

56 Phantom BFG Ratrod  10 miles to my local bar Good Times Sunday Funday


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 30, 2021)

Evening ride today around town.

Heading out...





Alameda Creek trail...
















8:42 pm with flash!





Great evening for a ride!


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2021)

Sunset ride to Sunset Beach;
very busy at the beach this evening.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 31, 2021)

bulldog1935 said:


>






petritl said:


>



Tad gave us a really cool history note yesterday about Osgood gearing and TdF. 
Since he didn't add it, I will. 
The first year the clunky derailleur system was allowed in TDF, the slowest rider with that set-up beat the previous year's record time.


----------



## dnc1 (May 31, 2021)

Out on the 'Minaco'  once again for a morning ride of 15 miles.
Another beautiful day over here.
Much needed sunshine after one of the wettest May's and coldest April's ever recorded in the UK.
But all of that rain has certainly made the grass on our roadside verges grow very tall.....








Every verge reminds of that wonderful drawing by Albrecht Dürer, nature at it's best!


----------



## ian (May 31, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Out on the 'Minaco'  once again for a morning ride of 15 miles.
> Another beautiful day over here.
> Much needed sunshine after one of the wettest May's and coldest April's ever recorded in the UK.
> But all of that rain has certainly made the grass on our roadside verges grow very tall.....
> ...



Mornin' @dnc1 !


----------



## dnc1 (May 31, 2021)

A very  good morning to you too @ian!


----------



## ian (May 31, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> A very  good morning to you too @ian!



Sun's just risin' here!


----------



## dnc1 (May 31, 2021)

ian said:


> Sun's just risin' here!



Enjoy!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 31, 2021)

Remember them today.our heros over the many years that paid the price for us to live the way we do.


----------



## sccruiser (May 31, 2021)

Great c.o.b.o.a
Ride yesterday in Half Moon Bay with old and new friends.


----------



## Miq (May 31, 2021)

Memorial Day morning ride with the fam.  



Vulture Sculpture (tongue twister) 




1941 BFG New World


----------



## friendofthedevil (May 31, 2021)

Stopped by Patriots Park to pay my respects.


----------



## Sven (May 31, 2021)

*Remember & Honor.  Never Forget*
I rode my Corvette  on the Three Notch Trail. I stopped by the  Veterans Home. 






Forgot my water so I stopped  at the Cartwrights store for a Gator Ade. The cashier  looked at me funny,  as I usually get more adult type drinks there. But no 99s ( some call them minis or airplane bottles) today. 


A low shot

Great Ride today. Ride and Be Safe Gang!


----------



## tripple3 (May 31, 2021)

Did a memorial ride.
Last Day of May, this year.
1938 Tiki Twin-Bar to the tower and back.








Kids and Bikes.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 31, 2021)

Took my first ride today on a 1940 Schwinn New World. First 2 speed kick back I have ever owned. Worked flawlessly.


----------



## GTs58 (May 31, 2021)

Wards Guy.. said:


> View attachment 1421869
> Took my first ride today on a 1940 Schwinn New World. First 2 speed kick back I have ever owned. Worked flawlessly.



I wonder what the story is on that piece. Something possibly hanging from the bars sure beat the heck out of the paint. Trapping snares maybe?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 31, 2021)

Happy memorial day weekend! The wife and I hit some trails near us today!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 31, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I wonder what the story is on that piece. Something possibly hanging from the bars sure beat the heck out of the paint. Trapping snares maybe?



Maybe a paperboy back in the day with the CT bars and kickback. I really rescued it from the neglecting owner.


----------



## hotrod (May 31, 2021)

memorial day ride on the monark.


----------



## littleman (May 31, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 31, 2021)

I put the other seat I bought a couple weeks ago, on my Hawthorne so I can ride without damaging the original seat.Then I went on a Memorial Day ride to remember my dad on  the bike just like the one he gave me in 1967


----------



## CycleTruck211 (May 31, 2021)

FIANLLY got the old Herc and Firebolt out on the trail today.


----------



## CycleTruck211 (May 31, 2021)

rustystone2112 said:


> I put the other seat I bought a couple weeks ago, on my Hawthorne so I can ride without damaging the original seat.Then I went on a Memorial Day ride to remember my dad on  the bike just like the one he gave me in 1967
> 
> View attachment 1421979
> 
> ...



LOVE that rack arrangement for a musclebike!


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 31, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> LOVE that rack arrangement for a musclebike!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (May 31, 2021)

rustystone2112 said:


> View attachment 1422022
> 
> View attachment 1422023
> 
> View attachment 1422024




F, I'm blind.


----------



## tacochris (May 31, 2021)

Regression meets progression....

This 54 has kinda become my go-to lately.  Maybe because its so rough it makes it more beautiful to me but either way it rides really awesome.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 31, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> FIANLLY got the old Herc and Firebolt out on the trail today.
> 
> View attachment 1421994
> View attachment 1421995



I always liked how the carrier is part of the frame on the Firebolt


----------



## ian (May 31, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Did a memorial ride.
> Last Day of May, this year.
> 1938 Tiki Twin-Bar to the tower and back.
> View attachment 1421830
> ...



Looks like a good day to me.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 31, 2021)

Went for a short ride to burn off some bbq. Ended up coming home with an upgraded trek camping bike.  Can't pass up free.


----------



## Rat Rod (May 31, 2021)

1977 Schwinn Cruiser Ratrod 6 miles.


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 31, 2021)

Rode "Mr. Green Jeans" over to check on the neighbor's goats.


----------



## Sven (Jun 1, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Happy memorial day weekend! The wife and I hit some trails .
> 
> Is that your M37 Dodge Power Wagon? Sweet machine.
> The one pictured below is the one my dad sometimes drove on the Blue Ridge Parkway in NC back in the 1960s. It was fitted with a fire unit and used for a brush truck.
> I loved riding in it. The thing was unstoppable, once you got moving. Loud and the exhaust and other fumes from the engine and tranny would get into the cab..Good Times


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 1, 2021)

Good morning! Not our truck but definitely agree....sweet machine! We just happened to come across it on our ride and looked like the perfect photo opportunity for our Memorial Day weekend! This is our 46 international kb3 rat!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 1, 2021)

Out riding the 1899 'Rochester' through the rural lanes around Wallingford,  Oxfordshire.
Still rolls beautifully with the big gear on the flat roads. 12 miles around midday on a very warm day (for over here).
"Mad dogs and Englishmen....." etc.etc.
The candle in the front lamp has melted again.
Photographed alongside a beautiful topiary Yew hedge in Aston Upthorpe.....


----------



## Sven (Jun 1, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Good morning! Not our truck but definitely agree....sweet machine! We just happened to come across it on our ride and looked like the perfect photo opportunity for our Memorial Day weekend! This is our 46 international kb3 rat!
> 
> View attachment 1422346
> 
> ...



That's a  sweet machine you have there, sir. 

I took my '64 Varisty Tourist " Copperhead " out for a 12 miler. Beautiful weather. 





Water is too deep for a good reflection 




Nice looking Dogwood



Great ride. Be Safe Gang!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2021)

06/01/2021, Christmas 1953, New for '54 Opalescent Green Wasp,
down to the beach to try out the new Schwinn Trumpet Horn...




the light turned green, Green Rules!
sub-station, high-voltage transmission lines, Pacific Power & Light....




that little bird was following me, photo-bombed this pic...🤩








brass horn, all soldered, quite loud dual-tone,
mounts perfect for light grasp of both grip and bulb.😎




Rolling smooth now, 62 miles today;
It's June!✌️


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 1, 2021)

Afternoon ride around town...1940/41 Elgin. Bike rides great!

Heading out...








Not riding a Schwinn today but had to stop by...




City pet...




Lake Elizabeth...




Heading home on the Alameda creek trail...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 1, 2021)

'61 Panther III out on The Winnipesaukee River Trail. An Awesome ride on a beautiful day. Stay safe and have fun.
 Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Jun 1, 2021)

Finally got some seat time on the '35 Colson  checking out the riverwalk trail on the banks of the mighty Columbia river.
6 miles wide and about 4 miles to the Pacific from here. 80 degrees and sunny all day.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Jun 1, 2021)

After driving 1300 miles back to my homeland  (after visiting socal), and a couple days of rest, I am back at it. More shorter rides, but ridden more aggressively.
As long as I ride most days I'll get the miles going. Great weather!


----------



## Miq (Jun 1, 2021)

Short sunset ride on the 48 Columbia Cruiser.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 1, 2021)

I rode my new Schwinn around the parking lot. old cracked tires seem to be holding air. bought it 3 hours ago. Pre war I believe. coolest basket ever!🙃


----------



## Dc76 (Jun 1, 2021)

Took out penny for a test ride.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 2, 2021)

Out riding 'Inconnu' today.
10 mile ride ended with a mile of walking. 
Rear tubular tyre punctured. 
The spare tub I carry also slow punctured,  so I walked home from the coffee stop in Wallingford.
Photo taken by a lovely meadow that is a stone's throw from the mighty River Thames in the village of Preston Crowmarsh. 
At this point on its journey our mighty river could fit within the dimensions of your mighty Columbia probably around 100 times over @ian!


----------



## Sven (Jun 2, 2021)

Loaded up my "Stationwagon " 79 Suburban  with jars and egg crates to take back to the Amish. 



Made it to the Amish Market  and unloaded without incident. 



..and back on the trail






A stop at the minimart



Great ride this morning.  Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## ian (Jun 2, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Out riding 'Inconnu' today.
> 10 mile ride ended with a mile of walking.
> Rear tubular tyre punctured.
> The spare tub I carry also slow punctured,  so I walked home from the coffee stop in Wallingford.
> ...



Looks like you had a mighty fine ride!!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 2, 2021)

Got out for a long ride in the hood today. Riding fences on the Hornet. Sun came out from behind the June Gloom and made for a nice afternoon cruise.🚴‍♀️


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2021)

ate a snack at ZACK'S








riding Schwinns at the beach today,
1936 Electric did 72 miles,
head-turners for-sure...



@cyclingday 's beautiful Schwinn Flyer



laps by the Power Plant at the end of the Day,
at the windiest time,
to finish the windings;
who knows?🤩


----------



## ian (Jun 2, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Got out for a long ride in the hood today. Riding fences on the Hornet. Sun came out from behind the June Gloom and made for a nice afternoon cruise.🚴‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 1423140
> 
> View attachment 1423141



Red and Rad!!


----------



## littleman (Jun 2, 2021)

Rides nice


----------



## Rat Rod (Jun 2, 2021)

1923 Alexander muscle bike Rat


----------



## ian (Jun 2, 2021)

One more evening ride along the Riverwalk trail. We have a nice stiff breeze from the Pacific today, so I  was careful leaning the Colson up for pics. I guess I need a stand of some sort.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 2, 2021)

ian said:


> One more evening ride along the Riverwalk trail. We have a nice stiff breeze from the Pacific today, so I  was careful leaning the Colson up for pics. I guess I need a stand of some sort.
> 
> View attachment 1423289
> 
> ...



Some beautiful scenery in the new digs, Ian!


----------



## ozzie (Jun 2, 2021)

Beautiful winter’s day downunder. Out testing the 2 speed Sturmey archer kickback hub I just fitted to my 98 Trek cruiser classic. Works a treat!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 2, 2021)

Evening ride on The Winnipesaukee River Trail. Took my '57 Deluxe Hornet.  Great way to wind down for the day. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Jun 2, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Some beautiful scenery in the new digs, Ian!



I'm just getting started......


----------



## Bill lopez (Jun 2, 2021)

Sunset beach on my 51 monarch...


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 2, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1423144
> 
> View attachment 1423145
> ate a snack at ZACK'S
> ...



Love the new "Shark Fin' tank on the Schwinn! Lol! (See Mark's last photo above).


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 3, 2021)

Oh, and a very happy "World Bicycle Day" one and all!




Not a photo from a machine I rode today, apologies,  more to come later!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 3, 2021)

Morning 12 miles on the 'Romani' track bike. 
A bit of full chrome bling in the sunshine.....


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 3, 2021)

I rode my Kustom Kruiser Roadster for Longmont Bike Night last night. 












The theme was: "80's" and another beautiful evening for a ride! We had just under 200 riders.🙂


----------



## Eatontkd (Jun 3, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I rode my Kustom Kruiser Roadster for Longmont Bike Night last night.



That looks like a good time. Wish we had stuff like this where I live...


----------



## HARPO (Jun 3, 2021)

Quick ride last night...1980 Raleigh Super Course...which I'm selling.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 3, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I rode my Kustom Kruiser Roadster for Longmont Bike Night last night. View attachment 1423384
> 
> View attachment 1423385
> View attachment 1423387
> ...



That's a great turnout for a weeknight ride.
We're still restricted on numbers over here. 
Great to see!

Afternoon ride of 15 miles on the 'Cycles Morot' from the eastern outskirts of Paris. Truss-bridge framed, circa 1907.
Lovely to ride.....


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 3, 2021)

Eatontkd said:


> That looks like a good time. Wish we had stuff like this where I live...





Start one! This is our 17th year doing Wednesday night rides mid May through September. Ryan(the guy that's been leading this ride)pulls a trailer with sound system to lead us around the old part of town. Folks cheer us on from their yard, patio etc. Sometimes they will spray hoses over us in the hotter months. It is a great way to take a deep breath, relax in the middle of the week to get through the next couple days before the weekend!!


----------



## tacochris (Jun 3, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Start one! This is our 17th year doing Wednesday night rides mid May through September. Ryan(the guy that's been leading this ride)pulls a trailer with sound system to lead us around the old part of town. Folks cheer us on from their yard, patio etc. Sometimes they will spray hoses over us in the hotter months. It is a great way to take a deep breath, relax in the middle of the week to get through the next couple days before the weekend!!



Every time we start something around here, it eventually gets taken over by the SE and fixie guys causing general chaos and acting like morons and pissing off the town's folk.  
We had an old bike ride for years and then it got taken over by the stretched-big-money peacock bikes and turned into something silly.  Got to the point where I was the only one who ever brought anything old....


----------



## COB (Jun 3, 2021)

Rode up to the restaurant to meet some friends for lunch. Came back out afterwards and it had been raining. Couldn't believe what the rain had done to my bike! Would you believe that it looked like new when I went inside ??? (Didn't think so...😜)


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Jun 3, 2021)

That's acid rain for ya. 💩


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 3, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Every time we start something around here, it eventually gets taken over by the SE and fixie guys causing general chaos and acting like morons and pissing off the town's folk.
> We had an old bike ride for years and then it got taken over by the stretched-big-money peacock bikes and turned into something silly.  Got to the point where I was the only one who ever brought anything old....





This is why you set the "Code of Conduct" from the start and enforce it. This is a family ride and everyone is held to act accordingly. Folks not playing along are kindly asked to leave. There has never been a "scene" created from this.  🙂


----------



## Rat Rod (Jun 3, 2021)

1977 Schwinn Beach Cruiser Rat 10 miles


----------



## ian (Jun 3, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> 1977 Schwinn Beach Cruiser Rat 10 miles
> 
> View attachment 1423564
> 
> ...



Is that the Liberty Cafe ?


----------



## Rat Rod (Jun 3, 2021)

ian said:


> Is that the Liberty Cafe ? is the Chinese bistro in Menifee . Next to the car museum.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2021)

Thursday the third-day, June 2021





1934 AIRFLYTE out with all the other Flyers, early...




on a trip to the tower today, caught up with Marilyn,
rides to Long Beach, out on the "Big Street" Pacific Coast Highway.
i said, "that's dangerous", 
she said, "I'm 84, everything's Dangerous".
does it 3X a Week.🤩




Great day/ride at the beach, sun burnin' through the marine layer, just enough to make it perfect.
Three times to Sunset, brunch at Woody's 56 miles in, 16 more home.
Original saddle rides real nice.😍


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 3, 2021)

'61 Deluxe Hornet out and about this afternoon, on The Northern Rail Trail. Looked like rain, but it's been holding off so far. Main stops were the Railroad turntable and Chance pond. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun.
 Hammerhead


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 3, 2021)

Drove my DX for a quick trip ... just got it back as I lent it out as a prop for a short film movie.... No damage done ... Movie is in the Editing process now ... There is 2 scenes in which bike appears in for a couple minutes .,, Kinda cool ..


----------



## Miq (Jun 3, 2021)

Rode to Gilbert, AZ on the 48 Columbia Cruiser.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2021)

Miq said:


> Rode to Gilbert, AZ on the 48 Columbia Cruiser. View attachment 1423727View attachment 1423728



Didja retire the '41 New World ?


----------



## Miq (Jun 4, 2021)

@ian Never.  I rode it last weekend.  The Cruiser is more comfortable and has multiple gears, but the 41 still rides great.  Love them both but the 41 New World requires more care and attention. To be honest, the Columbia is just easier to log miles on. 




Gramp’s bike still flys for a single speed. 😎


----------



## SKPC (Jun 4, 2021)

First ride on the new-to-me 30's Shelby. It rides stretched out, rolls fairly fast but a bit  ratt'ly.(fixable)   I've wanted to use a bright colored housing with one of my 3-spd rigs forever,  but it never looked right . This one may stay put, but it does beg for the red, index-shifting Dreigang trigger instead of the klunky, brass&steel Sturmey 4-spd.  I exploded the cheapy chain-tread tires (new) @ 30lbs pressure after putting it together so in the trash they went where they belong.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 4, 2021)

The 55 this morning


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2021)

Miq said:


> @ian Never.  I rode it last weekend.  The Cruiser is more comfortable and has multiple gears, but the 41 still rides great.  Love them both but the 41 New World requires more care and attention. To be honest, the Columbia is just easier to log miles on.
> 
> View attachment 1423780
> Gramp’s bike still flys for a single speed. 😎



I knew that!!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 4, 2021)

Long mid day ride on the Hornet. Really liking how this one rides now. Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2021)

Fabulous Friday the Fourth day-o-June.
Picked a favorite out of the house;
1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary Special, 20" tall frame, AKA "Dad's Bike"😍




back-and-forth to Sunset 3X is 72 miles for this one too.🥰


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 4, 2021)

Went for a two+ hour lunch ride to enjoy the day and take care of a few errands...1995 Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe.
Started out by heading to Quarry Lakes to exchange some lead fishing weights for steel...then went riding around the different lakes for awhile...
Rainbow lake...




Horseshoe lake...




Lago Los Osos...




I then rode to Big 5 to pick up a pair of cheap trail running shoes...and on to T.J.'s for some aged Gouda and a slice of Brie. Took a different route home and found a new-to-me park along the way...




Errands complete!!





Great day for a ride!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 4, 2021)

Out on The Northern Rail Trail today again. A different section through Grafton and Orange. The "Orange summit rock cut", Tewksbury pond, some glacial erratic and Grafton's little library were some of the points of interest. Awesome ride on a beautiful day. '61 Deluxe Hornet on Fenderless Friday. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Maxacceleration (Jun 4, 2021)

Exceptional Northern Rail Trail Hammerhead. Very nice. 😍


----------



## mrg (Jun 4, 2021)

Broke out my daughters old 24 in. JCH Klunker for a few miles today.


----------



## Sven (Jun 5, 2021)

Took the '64 Varisty out for a 13 miler.  Checking out the trailer doing a wheelie.



Hitting the trail 



On the helo pad at the solder's home



A trutle chilling in the shade and puddle 



Me take a break in the shade



Hot temps , but a great ride.. Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## Miq (Jun 5, 2021)

Hot ride with the fam. Thinking of @ian while I pedaled the 41 New World. 😛





1948 Columbia Cruiser too. 😎


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 5, 2021)

Miq said:


> Hot ride with the fam. Thinking of @ian while I pedaled the 41 New World. 😛
> View attachment 1424457View attachment 1424459
> 1948 Columbia Cruiser too. 😎




Looks like the canal volume is pretty low for this time of year. Probably the result of all the farmers selling their land to developers that are building more apartments and zero property line shoe box homes. 🤣


----------



## ian (Jun 5, 2021)

Miq said:


> Hot ride with the fam. Thinking of @ian while I pedaled the 41 New World. 😛
> View attachment 1424457View attachment 1424459
> 1948 Columbia Cruiser too. 😎



Good to see the old girl getting some attention.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2021)

Early morning light ride to Sunset Beach tower twice,
before it got more crowded,
1940 Western Flyer,
first time this month.🥰


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 5, 2021)

1899 Rochester again today.
12 miles, one big fixed gear, no brakes.
Beautiful to ride and very pretty to look at.
The candle lamp on its spring-loaded mount bounces around constantly due to our poor road surfaces.
Pictured alongside that gorgeous, wild meadow once again.....


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 5, 2021)

Cruzin my 75 scrambler in long Beach this morning


----------



## SKPC (Jun 5, 2021)

Long ride on my 52 Monarch today.. Out to the coast, south along the water then inland up San Diego Creek & back for 55mi. & 4hrs rolling.  Nice ride.


----------



## Sven (Jun 5, 2021)

I took my ratrod 69 Western Flyer / Sonic Flyer out for a spin around the neighborhood. 




This is definitely not a comfortable ride. A few mods need to be made . But it was still a good time to get out and  ride . Be Safe Gang!


----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2021)

Didn’t take many pics today while riding the 80 Cruiser at the OCTO meet but a couple of good ones of a fellow Cabe members mango bus! and a couple of utility buses.


----------



## Santee (Jun 5, 2021)

Heading out on my Rollfast. A big Thank you to Frank 81 for the tank I needed.


----------



## Rattman13 (Jun 5, 2021)

Swapped out a few parts on my 1935 Hawthorne before taking it for a nice ride this afternoon.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2021)

Sunset ride to Huntington Beach and home; 1937 Aero King.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 5, 2021)

34 Colson.  Nice outing with the kiddo.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 5, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> 34 Colson.  Nice outing with the kiddo.
> 
> View attachment 1424727
> 
> View attachment 1424728




I really like the looks of those bars. How do you like them, while riding?


----------



## ian (Jun 6, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> 34 Colson.  Nice outing with the kiddo.
> 
> View attachment 1424727
> 
> View attachment 1424728



Nice ride all around! What are ya runnin' for tires and rims?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 6, 2021)

Watch for Snakes ..


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Jun 6, 2021)

@ Kickstand3 ... no pic showing.


----------



## Sven (Jun 6, 2021)

BOB LOBLAW said:


> @ Kickstand3 ... no pic showing.



I see it

I took an early ride on my double 5 Corvette to beat the heat. Of course where else do I ride on a Sunday morning ...Leonardtown. waiting for the bagel shop to open. First hit the Wharf. 





Then went up to "Olde town" or "Historic" Leonardtown. 





..and then "Slice House" opened. I  use to love the old store. Could get my bagel order and grab a / or a few brew(s) at 6:30 am. 



This week special  is Japelano / Cheddar. Delicious AF. My wife says  "This #$^& is so good. I'd smack my momma" . I responded " go ahead...see where that takes ya" LOL.




Anyway great ride today. Be Safe Gang!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 6, 2021)

Took the 57 out this morning... Did 6 miles with Mary and George was waiting for us at home ... Went to the park for a swing ....


----------



## Miq (Jun 6, 2021)

Morning beat the heat ride w Philthy and Dave through S Scottsdale/Tempe, AZ.




Camelback Mountain.




Papago Park




Four Peaks in the way back.  Hazy desert morning.




S Mountain and the Estrella Mountains








Tempe Center for the Arts.









Stopped at the market at Singh Meadows and bought some local honey and strawberry jam.



11.5 miles on the 48 Columbia Cruiser.


----------



## 2ndtimeround (Jun 6, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> My Crusader down to meet Ron in Balboa to ride along the Beach and lunch in Huntington Beach.
> View attachment 197321
> 
> View attachment 197255
> ...



Can you tell me the brand of that cool Chrome chainguard and who sells it?  Thanks


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 6, 2021)

Rode The Sugar River Trail in Newport NH today. Took out my '61 Panther III.  Two covered bridges Chandler Station and Wright were some of the points of interest. Apparently there is a schoolhouse for rockets? Or insects need schooling also? Spelling?This guy followed me back to the car to check out my bike. Awesome time on a beautiful day. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jun 6, 2021)

22 miles today, thinking about kids in Higgins boats and kids in parachutes🇺🇸🇬🇧🇨🇦🇫🇷.  Today was my first time on this trail.  Will become part of the Legacy Trail (South) extension.





Ranger vs Gravel Track


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 6, 2021)

Out on the borrowed '49 Holdsworth for a V-CC ride.
First proper ride on this.....








Simon looked resplendent in his Alcyon Jersey on his '29 Alcyon 'Special Tour de France' model.....




Jamie turned up at the lunch stop to show off his 'new' '26 Rexor from France. Love those handlebars.....




My longest ride to date, and those low gears definitely helped me with the climbing.
Very happy.....


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2021)

06/06/2021 Sunday, 1939 DELMAR to Long Beach for the monthly 
Cyclone Coaster ride.








Very pretty day to ride.
Lots of compliments on the only Colson at the ride today.😍



2ndtimeround said:


> Can you tell me the brand of that cool Chrome chainguard and who sells it? Thanks



Cleveland Welding Co. bike, maybe Wald made the guard;
probably get that here on the CABE with a Wanted ad;
like No-Where Else.🥰


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 6, 2021)

2ndtimeround said:


> Can you tell me the brand of that cool Chrome chainguard and who sells it?  Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1424961



There’s one for sale here on the Cabe


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 6, 2021)

@GTs58 @ian  The bars ride really nice for longer trips. Not great for a neighborhood cruise. Flipped upside-down would be too dang low for me.  These bars are actually original to a late 30s Snyder fastback but were just horrible for that bike. See the dark blue bike on the bridge. They work much better on this taller larger wheel (28 inch wheel) Colson. I actually found 2 matching modern 28 inch front wheels laying around the 'hood. Even the rubber matched. I laced a ND model d into one of them.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 6, 2021)

Took the "C" to a hugh pop up low rider meetup here in oside last night! Probably around 5000 people showed up, maybe more.... pretty cool, the world seemed normal except everyone walking around with beers! Before covie that wouldn't have happened, not one cop anywhere and seemed like everyone played well together!!!


Lot's of lowrider bike's also...


----------



## SKPC (Jun 6, 2021)

Late ride on the Elgin out to the water n&s, then home through Talbert Regional Park.


----------



## mrg (Jun 6, 2021)

Dug out the 38 Zep for a ride in the LB with the Coaster Crew!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 7, 2021)

Out for a couple hours on my Felt Bandit in late afternoon yesterday. Lots of snow melt filling the St. Vrain. There were a couple folks out tubing while enjoying a hot Colorado day!!


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 7, 2021)

Took the 37 tankless DeLUXE around the neighborhood yesterday.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2021)

06/07/2021 rollin' with the green light, Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar, with lotsa' moisture in the air;








2 Fast trips to the Sunset tower,
2 struggle trips back into the headwind,
then home.
Super-fun ride, as per usual.😃


----------



## ian (Jun 7, 2021)

Finally got the '61 Skyrider outta the box and back on the trail. I found out that Astoria is pretty hilly, so I put a 36 tooth chainring on to see if it would help.
I'm gonna hafta get in better shape.....


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 7, 2021)

Rode the beach bike path today on the 56 Hornet from El Porto to Redondo and back. Stopped in Hermosa Beach for a pier pic and one of the statue commemorating the watermen lifeguards. Great ride!


----------



## ian (Jun 7, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Rode the beach bike path today on the 56 Hornet from El Porto to Redondo and back. Stopped in Hermosa Beach for a pier pic and one of the statue commemorating the watermen lifeguards. Great ride!
> 
> View attachment 1426028
> 
> ...



Where is everyone? You have that whole beach to yourself!!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 7, 2021)

ian said:


> Where is everyone? You have that whole beach to yourself!!



They were in the water! Nice shaped swell today, but no sun for the masses to come out.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 7, 2021)

Took the 41 autocycle out for a quick ride. Nice temperature but the humidity was all the way up! Super smooth rider, makes no noise aside from the batteries klunking on bumps and rides straight as a arrow


----------



## Sven (Jun 7, 2021)

Took my 87 High Sierra out for a late afternoon for a little over 17 mile ride with my buddy Wade.



Off the sandy dirt road and on the pavement


Wade giving his hind quarters  break


Near the end. Not so sure I like this double kickstand. May just need some adjustments. Anyway....



Great ride non the less.
Be Safe Gang !


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 7, 2021)

Picked up a tag a long bike last night for my growing little girl. I was nervous that she would be scared, but she absolutely loved it! Now I gotta put a dedicated bike together to hook this thing up to!


----------



## SKPC (Jun 7, 2021)

Treat from our 57-yr old navel. There are a few hangers-on from last year.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 7, 2021)

Took the 37 Dayton Huffman to the park today. Ran into a guy with a 60s schwinn custom.


----------



## COB (Jun 7, 2021)

Took out the Coppertone Super Sport. I really like the way this thing rides!


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 8, 2021)

Sven said:


> Took my 87 High Sierra out for a late afternoon for a little over 17 mile ride with my buddy Wade.
> View attachment 1426064
> Off the sandy dirt road and on the pavement
> View attachment 1426067Wade giving his hind quarters  breakView attachment 1426096
> ...



If that's the Pletcher, get the rubber feet if you don't have them. Rivendell sells them - I'll PM you a link.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 8, 2021)

Just a normal day: Drop first grader off, and hit the market on the way home with kid #2.

I've been absent from the CABE mainly because I've elected to be a stay at home dad and while I do ride my vintage bikes occasionally, this has been my life.

And this is my main ride: 2008 Surly Big Dummy built from a used frame, and parts I had on hand.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 8, 2021)

Out on the 'Morot' for a 16 mile ride in the sunshine. 
Fitted the acetylene lamp back on ready for a friend to borrow the bike and use it on our ride on the first Sunday of July.
Photos taken by the village pond in Ewelme
Another warm, sunny day.....












It's so green.....




Keep on riding people!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2021)

Did some up-grades for comfort and style to the 1940 Red Streak, H.S.B.&Co. Hardware, by H.P. Snyder.
32 miles to make sure it's good.😎








1964 Sandusky B.L. that expired when i was born, California bars make _almost any_ bike COOL!😎
The Most complimented trinket on these rides, is the raccoon tail, figures.😍 
I love the badge and fenders without holes.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 8, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Did some up-grades for comfort and style to the 1940 Red Streak, H.S.B.&Co. Hardware, by H.P. Snyder.
> 32 miles to make sure it's good.😎
> View attachment 1426417
> 
> ...



That is one cool looking bicycle!


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 8, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Did some up-grades for comfort and style to the 1940 Red Streak, H.S.B.&Co. Hardware, by H.P. Snyder.
> 32 miles to make sure it's good.😎
> View attachment 1426417
> 
> ...



So true about those bars. I'm feeling like a king just imagining holding on to those!


----------



## ian (Jun 8, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Did some up-grades for comfort and style to the 1940 Red Streak, H.S.B.&Co. Hardware, by H.P. Snyder.
> 32 miles to make sure it's good.😎
> View attachment 1426417
> 
> ...



Is this a new-to-you ride? I'm liking it!


----------



## Sven (Jun 8, 2021)

Blackbomber said:


> Just a normal day: Drop first grader off, and hit the market on the way home with kid #2.
> 
> I've been absent from the CABE mainly because I've elected to be a stay at home dad and while I do ride my vintage bikes occasionally, this has been my life.
> 
> ...



Now that is very much a utility bike. I thought I  thought I was doing good with a bag of dog food today. LOL. I got a M151  jeep, where as you got a M54, 5Ton cargo 6×6...Very cool. Thanks for the link.

Anyway..
I took.my Suburban out today to ride and pick.up some dog Chow.



Stopped at the Solo to get a Gator Ade to fill my bottle up.


Made it to the Tractor Supply


...and got the dog food.




I thought this snake was just chillin'
But he is a victim of a killin'


Hot AF out here but a great ride. Be Safe Gang !


----------



## ian (Jun 8, 2021)

Well, I  strapped JC onto the Subie and hauled ourselves down to the Columbia River trail. It's another great afternoon here, 62 and sunny with a nice light onshore breeze. Not a lot of peoples out and about, even on this most beautiful day.


----------



## Miq (Jun 8, 2021)

@ian nice pics! 

Night ride w Philthy around Tempe Town Lake on the 48.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> That is one cool looking bicycle!






Allrounderco said:


> So true about those bars. I'm feeling like a king just imagining holding on to those!






ian said:


> Is this a new-to-you ride? I'm liking it!



Thank you. Thank you. Thank you; no not really.
On the list of purchases in 2019;
made the up-grades so i would ride/Love it more.🥰
I'll start a thread for it.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/red-streak-h-s-b-co-by-h-p-snyder.192558/


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 9, 2021)

It's Not a UAP or UFO and it's never been on the Navy's radar!
It's one of my favorite original Monark Rockets, 1953.


----------



## ian (Jun 9, 2021)

Miq said:


> @ian nice pics!
> 
> Night ride w Philthy around Tempe Town Lake on the 48.
> View attachment 1426785



Thanks @Miq . Yours are pretty cool too 😎!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 9, 2021)

Kos kruisin around quartz hill this morning


----------



## Sven (Jun 9, 2021)

I rode my 72 Varisty up on the TNT and surrounding areas.  Trying to beat the  prediction of thunderstorms in the early afternoon . Pretty muggy out here , the rains will be welcomed. 





Stopped to get get some Power Ade.




..and of course you know I had to stop at the market to get some maters and beets.



Time to head home. Great ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2021)

06/09/2021 out riding a favorite: Velvet deLUXE, 1935 Huffman with original saddle, and a bunch of other stuff to love...🥰








met Marty @cyclingday riding 1939 Firestone Twin-Flex, WOW!!!😍
bumped into friend Lea that loves old bikes,








the blustery day made for glorious pics;😎
far more beauty than pics can show;








Huffman Day at the beach, 20 miles Firestone T.F. 
72 miles Velvet.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 9, 2021)

Hawthorne sex change I just preformed , girl to a boy


----------



## COB (Jun 9, 2021)

Some random shots from this afternoon's ride.


----------



## Rat Rod (Jun 9, 2021)

Sting-Ray Krate repop next to 1978 Junior Stingray at the park some laps around the baseball field exercise for life stay in shape


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 9, 2021)

Got my 2nd shot and then took an afternoon ride...Gusty winds were tough today.
1961 Schwinn Racer

Heading out...




Alameda Creek trail...




to the start of the trail...




Heading home...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 10, 2021)

Morning ride on my '57 Deluxe Hornet. Tried to catch the eclipse not much going on here. A beautiful Sunrise though.. Great time anyway. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 10, 2021)

Back on my Felt Bandit for Longmont Bike Night last night. Just over 200 riders this week!!👍👍



This weeks theme: "Pride Ride" as Ryan gives the safety speech before the ride.




Taking a break...



Cruising Main St.



Another wonderful evening for a ride!! But I hope my leg heals enough to ride my oldies soon.....🙄


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 10, 2021)

It's always great to see your big group rides!
Long may they continue and I hope your leg gets better soon.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 10, 2021)

I started riding again now that I have a new riding partner.  My daughter Libby is always up for lunch but needs to earn it by riding with me.  She is the only kid of mine that enjoys the old stuff.  
I was on the Ranger and she was on the Airflo.  I figured it would be an easier ride for her because of the 2 speed.  Come to find out that she had it in the harder gear the last two days...lol.


----------



## ian (Jun 10, 2021)

Finally made the trip to some packed sand!! Sunset Beach Oregon. 9 miles or so from Camp Rilea to almost Ecola Beach. And it's only about 9 miles from home down 101.
I just repacked the BB and tightened the chain, so I just had to try it.


----------



## Sven (Jun 10, 2021)

Thunderstorms..ain't got no time for that. Getting ready to hit the trail to meet Wade on my '63 American. 



For most of our ride, the storms kept to the east of us.
Half way we stopped at Al's , a retired fireman buddy of Wades.


 Al's pride and joy , a beautifully restored 1947 Mack "apparatus " (firetruck).



After our visit we hit the trail again and just right over the county line we got rained on for about 1/2 mile or so. Felt good , cooled it down quite a bit.
Anyway great ride. Be Safe Gang!


----------



## SKPC (Jun 10, 2021)

Some friends in town with son Zach visiting from Durango who were required to ride a few of my machines out to the coast.  Fantastic riding and beach weather yesterday for my 1st-time-here visitors.  Salty, sun drenched, happy and tired was the result after a long day.


----------



## ian (Jun 10, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Some friends in town with son Zach visiting from Durango who were required to ride a few of my machines out to the coast.  Fantastic riding and beach weather yesterday for my 1st-time-here visitors.  Salty, sun drenched, happy and tired was the result after a long day.
> View attachment 1427736
> 
> View attachment 1427737



Didja lower the saddle height? 😀


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 10, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> It's always great to see your big group rides!
> Long may they continue and I hope your leg gets better soon.





Thank you! I'm glad you enjoy them! Since Ryan has been doing this for 17 years now I don't see it slowing down any time soon.😉 It amazes me to see all the new people coming out each week and I love it!! I can't wait for the Moonlight Rides to start later this month.

Wish you were here!!
 (that goes for everyone reading this🤓)


----------



## SKPC (Jun 10, 2021)

Ian....."Didja lower the saddle height?" 😀

Mark  on the Hawthorne measured exactly with a tape and he left his at the same height I run it at...Hmmm..   He is exacting setting his bikes up, but was too stretched out...Wasn't ideal for him but worked.    Zack is quite the rider, riding a ton at 14 and he lowered his down on the Shelby, which he would have taken home after riding it...Never been on prewar before..  Westfield tanker is spot on correct for me.😎


----------



## Jon Olson (Jun 10, 2021)

Took my “dog” out for a ride, his name is Ranger! On my ride I couldn’t help but notice if you work for Safe Mart your days maybe numbered?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2021)

Super-fun day riding Elgin "Curvey Cruiser" at the beach;




back-and-forth to Sunset Beach tower, 3 times today;








look at that guy's front ring: 75 teeth, rear cog 12,
biggest gear i've seen here on the boardwalk.
Elgin geared 1" pitch 22/10 spinning like crazy to catch him.🤪


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 10, 2021)

Tried out the saddle I recovered with a ride through the hood and around the park a few times. Reasonably comfortable and another great day for a ride. @ian - pretty desolate beach there as well, how did the bike handle the sand?


----------



## ian (Jun 10, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Tried out the saddle I recovered yesterday with a ride through the hood and around the park a few times. Reasonably comfortable and another great day for a ride. @ian - pretty desolate beach there as well, how did the bike handle the sand?
> 
> View attachment 1427887
> 
> View attachment 1427889



Yeppers,  not a lotta humans visible. The bike did great on the sand. It was wet and almost like pavement,but the headwind on the return trip kinda kicked my booty.


----------



## Rat Rod (Jun 10, 2021)

5 miles around town on my Schwinn 1961 Streamliner this is a perfect cruiser bike.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 10, 2021)

Took the 38 rollfast to the lake and a couple parks with the kiddo. This saddle, albeit ugly, feels like you're sitting on a couch. Caught a bit more sun and heat than I'd like, but I sure enjoyed the exercise and fresh air.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 11, 2021)

The huffy


----------



## Santee (Jun 11, 2021)

Todays ride.  🤠


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 11, 2021)

Pre war Shelby


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 11, 2021)

1936 Electric got the Green light, Go Straight to the sub-station;
notice dual YODERS today, for the 1st time...😍



very lovely day for riding at the beach, 2X to the tower and back, 
to meet @lounging  to ride some more... (NOT Him riding the mtn. bike)



this is said to be an early Gary Turner design mtn. bike, IDK; tell us something Pete @SKPC 



left him pedaling for the tower again, when i headed home.
He's doing 50 or 60 miles? Let us know @lounging 
Electric for 84 today; saddle is Key for Long rides.😀 https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-saddle-is-key-for-long-rides.124255/
@rustjunkie did the Saddle for the Electric a few years ago; Rides and Looks awesome.
Thanks again over-and-over.🤩


----------



## SKPC (Jun 11, 2021)

That is a GT LTS-1 (downhill model) Mark.  I ran the alu and carbon cc versions of it and broke both.  Today and yesterday I rode the 38/9 *Shelby Flyer* . Late in the day when it is much quieter.  This steel bike should outlast me.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 12, 2021)

My back hurts! But, ya got to pay to play!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 12, 2021)

Went out in search of freedom this morning after finishing up a graveyard shift. Found enough to satisfy for a while. The water was high on the creek and the waterfall was raging. Lots of birds out enjoying a cool morning. Some geese reluctantly parted to let me pass on the trail. These 2 ducks were just hanging in a yard enjoying the sprinkler. Great ride on a great time machine.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 12, 2021)

Morning ride on the 1938 Sun Racer.

Heading out to Quarry lakes...




Rainbow lake...




Pelicans!
















Great morning for a ride!


----------



## littleman (Jun 12, 2021)

Flag day parade today


----------



## littleman (Jun 12, 2021)

Evil


----------



## GUSMC (Jun 12, 2021)

Cruising in Scotland: Schwinn, Ratty Columbia 5 Star, Western Flyer...


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 12, 2021)

Morning ride around the hood today on the ‘56 Hornet and found this VW bug - Cal style.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2021)

1936 Clipper to Sunset Beach;
odometer clicked 32.5 miles.🥰


----------



## ian (Jun 12, 2021)

I put all the iron parts back on JC just to add some weight for cardio. It works!
Another fine day in the NW corner of beautiful Oregon. 62 and overcast with lotsa tourists and fishermen out enjoying the last few days of Spring. Me included.


----------



## Sven (Jun 12, 2021)

Great job on the waterfall and swan gifs @Balloonoob.

Well much work went into my Rat Rod Flyer today.I took it for a ride around the neighborhood.  So after a longer arm crank was installed it is more rideable. The other one was just  painful to pedal. The seat needs a little more adjustment.  But it's getting there.












Fun ride. Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 12, 2021)

Sven said:


> Great job on the waterfall and swan gifs @Balloonoob.
> 
> Well much work went into my Rat Rod Flyer today.I took it for a ride around the neighborhood.  So after a longer arm crank was installed it is more rideable. The other one was just  painful to pedal. The seat needs a little more adjustment.  But it's getting there.
> View attachment 1428815
> ...



Love the lighting, Sven!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 12, 2021)

Evening ride on The Winnipesaukee River Trail. Took out my DX after getting it up and riding. After the fantastic repairs by @Krakatoa thank you. Back to town for sunset. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Jun 12, 2021)

Late ride out to the coast and north to Sunset on the Shelby.  Conspired with some cartel members on the waters' edge.


----------



## MP12965 (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## dnc1 (Jun 13, 2021)

Out on the Ciclos Minaco again yesterday.
Set out to do 15 miles but ended up only doing 10 after being flagged down by very old good friends (we were all at school together) and ended up in a pub garden chatting till nearly midnight.
I rode out to the village of Ewelme once again.
A traditional stop on our annual Benson VCC ride.
One of the prettiest (of many) villages in my part of the world.
The oldest school building in England (still the village school to this day) dates from 1432; one of the finest early brick buildings in the country is my backdrop here.....










Some fine architectural details displaying the coats of arms of the schools founders, Alice de la Pole (granddaughter of the poet Geoffrey Chaucer) and her husband the Duke of Suffolk.....




Just behind and uphill of the school (and part of the same complex of buildings) is the church that they also rebuilt in 1432. Very different in design to most English village churches,  this is a very grand building indeed. Almost like a mini cathedral.  The other buildings within this group include almshouses, still in use.
Alice's tomb inside the church, carved entirely from alabaster is a nationally important treasure.....





I'll head back there today and explore some more I think.

I picked up a modern Trek road bike on the way home too. Had to shoulder it Cyclocross style whilst riding the Minaco.
Being given away free by the roadside. The owner said he had too many bikes (10 in total).
He seemed surprised when I said I had more than 20!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 13, 2021)

Hello: @ Todos...😀 👍 😀

Solo Ride love it....Peace and quiet...

And check The New Bridge across.
(Cuyahoga river/Cleveland) wait To Ride.
My bikes.  When finally opens. Don't,
Know Yet. And Rode around.

Wendy Park,  and See This big boy.
Leave Lakefront Empty..(Lake Erie).
great People Enjoy Music.!! and The Park.
Toooo, great...great Time..love it.!



























Stay safe with Family.!! & Friends.!!

Be.!!...Happy.!!...😀👍👏👏👍😜


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 13, 2021)

Hot afternoon ride on the 'Morot'. 
Over 80° here today.
Pictured by the Cottesmore Brook between Ewelme and Benson. 
A chalkfed steam arising from a spring at the foot of the Chiltern hills.....








Happy riding!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 13, 2021)

Short ride today before it gets too hot. 1939 Schwinn BA97 badged as Henderson.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 13, 2021)

Got to ride my new Western Flyer on the TCB Post Swap Ride yesterday afternoon!
 And my first 2 speed!🤓

Thank you @keithsbikes !!








I went home hot, sweaty, sticky, tired, broke and smelled like I was pulled from a donkey's rectum but had a full body grin from ear to ear for the 2 hour drive home.😋😋😋

Thank you @Schwinn1776 and your lovely wife for your hosting another great day of bicycle brotherhood!!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 13, 2021)

Riding in Tracy, Ca today with my buddy Rob.





















Had to stop…




Great day for a ride!!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 13, 2021)

About 12ish miles today. My 1936 Shelby and my buddy's 1946 Dx


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 13, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Morning ride around the hood today on the ‘56 Hornet and found this VW bug - Cal style.
> 
> View attachment 1428674



Love the bike and the bug!  Great ride today


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 13, 2021)

1940 WF HD LABL 1943 Light For All regular morning route, down past HB Pier,



back to the river trail north,



to see Pete and Mia @SKPC  further north to Orange for the Circle City monthly ride,







and a whole bunch more CABErs.
Great Day/Ride!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 13, 2021)

Rode Northern Rail Trail today. Enfield to Lebanon NH. Come across a small snapping turtle checking out the trail. A beautiful ride along the shore of Mascoma lake, and the banks of the Mascoma River. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun.
 Hammerhead


----------



## Santee (Jun 13, 2021)

Rolling my Dyno Roadster along San Diego Bay. Chamber of Commerce day in “Americas Finest City”


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 13, 2021)

Rode the Forty Chrome Master on the TCB after swap ride in beautiful Colorado Springs yesterday.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 13, 2021)

Had an awesome day today with the Circle City group on the ‘56 Hornet. Great to put a few faces with the Cabe names! Some great bikes and people were out today enjoying a picture perfect day. Ran into a pretty famous car designer/builder out there as well 😎🚎 Check out the Circle City June 13 thread for a few more pics! Thanks guys, great day!!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 13, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Had an awesome day today with the Circle City group today on the ‘56 Hornet. Great to put a few faces with the Cabe names! Some great bikes and people were out today enjoying a picture perfect day. Ran into a pretty famous car designer/builder out there as well 😎🚎 Check out the Circle City June 13 thread for a few more pics! Thanks guys, great day!!
> 
> View attachment 1429343
> 
> ...



Love both.!!.The Old Truck & (2D.Coupe.)

Nice Pics.!!... 👍  👏 🤙👏👍


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 13, 2021)

Went and checked out cars and coffee in Waxhaw.


----------



## Rattman13 (Jun 13, 2021)

Made a bolt on crossbar for my '35 Hawthorne, and took it for a ride. Loving the wider bars.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 13, 2021)

1947 Schwinn B6 at the Old Town Orange Ride.





Beautiful display of Bougainvillea growing in a Sycamore Tree.
I always say, that Bougainvillea looks great!
In someone else’s yard. Lol!


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 13, 2021)

Rattman13 said:


> Made a bolt on crossbar for my '35 Hawthorne, and took it for a ride. Loving the wider bars.
> 
> View attachment 1429367
> 
> View attachment 1429368



Nice job!


----------



## Rattman13 (Jun 13, 2021)

Allrounderco said:


> Nice job!



Thanks.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 13, 2021)

Yup, meet Chip Foose on a ride today! Frank says hey Chip how's it going and he turns around and much to my surprise says hey Frank what's up.... LoL


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 14, 2021)

I think that's the truck he built for his dad.kool to see him driving it


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 14, 2021)

The redline this morning


----------



## Sven (Jun 14, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Rode Northern Rail Trail today. Enfield to Lebanon NH. Come across a small snapping turtle
> View attachment 1429302



This is what that small snapping turtle is going to turn onto..Gamera




Took.the Flightliner out for an early evening spin.




Just a little  breeze on my knees, nothing else to report.  Except great ride. Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 14, 2021)

I havent had this B6 out for a while.  Took it out today and found it rides better than i remember.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 14, 2021)

Nice day here today so took off on a long ride through the hood. Seem to find my fair share of VW’s out there in the area, so stopped for a pic by this slightly raised one. Ride on!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 14, 2021)

had the Colson snap tank out for a ride to day


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jun 14, 2021)

I had my Ross compact out today.


----------



## mike j (Jun 14, 2021)

Went for a really nice ride out back today. Weather seemed a little gloomy but perfect lighting for my half an idiot camera. We live on a plateau in the southern N.Y. Appalachians. I can ride/ walk for a couple of miles behind my house to the next town. Then ride on the highway shoulder back into the village. Take  a shortcut thru the cemetery. I know that I've posted it before, but this tombstone intrigues me. Across the village, then it's up the old ski slope home. Ask me if I feel at all guilty about running an electric bike.


----------



## ian (Jun 14, 2021)

Took the '61 Skyrider out to the river just for a short spin before the rain starts again. It was all of 60 here today, with a slight onshore breeze, but I  don't mind at all. PNW weather is perfect.......


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 14, 2021)

Rode the 36 SCHWINN ba98 tall frame yesterday on the SKIDKINGS vintage bicycle club ride,  warm and started to pour down 🌧 rain! 36 frame with 37 rear and 40 front fender. View attachment 1430099


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 14, 2021)

My son and I tore up the neighborhood tonight with the 45 and first trip out for the 48! Think I might be coming down with a serious case of Schwinnitest! Lol!


----------



## Rat Rod (Jun 14, 2021)

Couple of miles on a 77 Schwinn Cruiser. bike is fast lightweight frame fun riding.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 15, 2021)

Little one is loving her tag a long!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 15, 2021)

The blue klunker around the neighborhood for the sunrise


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 15, 2021)

Out for a ride this morning before the heat comes on. Seems to be VW week for me. ‘79 Spitfire and another Cal bug. Ride on!


----------



## hm. (Jun 15, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Out for a ride this morning before the heat comes on. Seems to be VW week for me. ‘79 Spitfire and another Cal bug. Ride on!
> 
> View attachment 1430253




VW week sounds good, I like it.. its a 1967


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 15, 2021)

hm. said:


> VW week sounds good, I like it.. its a 1967



I know where there’s a few more…Stay tuned 🚎 !


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 15, 2021)

hm. said:


> VW week sounds good, I like it.. its a 1967



Good eye catching that with the earlier fenders


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 15, 2021)

Took the 37 Dayton on a ride down main street and back.   Stopped at the graveyard to get a pic of a tombstone with my new tombstone reflector.  🧟‍♂️🧟‍♀️    BTW. I haven't seen many turtles or Gamera around here, more snakes on the bike trails, but I did see this adolescent moose the other day while I was fishing up in the canyons.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 15, 2021)

Just had to ride after work. After a quick tube and rim strip, I went for the maiden voyage on my new keeper. Still needs a clean and service, but it rides for now! In love with it.


----------



## ian (Jun 15, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Just had to ride after work. After a quick tube and rim strip, I went for the maiden voyage on my new keeper. Still needs a clean and service, but it rides for now! In love with it.
> 
> View attachment 1430362
> 
> ...



Looking good.  I think my next ride will be a diamond frame.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 15, 2021)

@birdzgarage " We don't need no stinking pavement"


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 15, 2021)

ian said:


> Looking good.  I think my next ride will be a diamond frame.



I’ve been wanting something a little more modern than my typical ballooners. Something with gears, rim brakes and a little faster. These bikes ride so great and they are affordable! I love appreciating all the different bike genres.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 15, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> I’ve been wanting something a little more modern than my typical ballooners. Something with gears, rim brakes and a little faster. These bikes ride so great and they are affordable! I love appreciating all the different bike genres.



Just cheat a little! Lmao!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 15, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Just cheat a little! Lmao!
> 
> View attachment 1430477



Hey Porchop,
I don’t see no pedals on that Schwinn!🤣


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 15, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Hey Porchop,
> I don’t see no pedals on that Schwinn!🤣



Swapped them for pegs! Lmao!


----------



## hm. (Jun 15, 2021)

Picked up this sweet pair of Schwinn Cruiser “Maximizers” a couple weeks ago on the Museum..



Wanted to try em out so popped em on my Sidewinder today




And hit the greenway trail

























Pretty happy with these, they match my cables and I like the look of the skin wall so will keep rolling like this. 10 miles today 1982 Schwinn Sidewinder 5 speed.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 15, 2021)

hm. said:


> Picked up this sweet pair of Schwinn Cruiser “Maximizers” a couple weeks ago on the Museum..
> View attachment 1430494
> Wanted to try em out so popped em on my Sidewinder today
> View attachment 1430501
> ...



Looks bad azz! Nice Wheel/Tire set!


----------



## hm. (Jun 15, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Looks bad azz! Nice Wheel/Tire set!



Hey Ron thanks for the good vibes man, you know Im really diggin the gold!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 15, 2021)

Rode to the atm.  I adjusted the seat forward and the bars up.....it rides better but the bars look awful.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 15, 2021)

This isn’t vintage, but I rode my brand new (a whole week old) giant escape home from work, unfortunately I didn’t make it the whole way thanks to a box truck…


----------



## mrg (Jun 16, 2021)

Usually don't ride something this new ( I guess it is 20+ yrs old ) but this Mooneyes/Dyno rides great so went a few miles around the neighborhood before I let it go down the road, in the 90's, summers here. Don’t know why I’m getting this ( last pic ) when I try to load a lot of my pictures here lately.


----------



## Sven (Jun 16, 2021)

Cooper S. said:


> This isn’t vintage, but I rode my brand new (a whole week old) giant escape home from work, unfortunately I didn’t make it the whole way thanks to a box truck…View attachment 1430583
> 
> View attachment 1430584






Cooper S. said:


> This isn’t vintage, but I rode my brand new (a whole week old) giant escape home from work, unfortunately I didn’t make it the whole way thanks to a box truck…View attachment 1430583
> 
> View attachment 1430584


----------



## SKPC (Jun 16, 2021)

No ride for two days straight so rode a 53 miler yesterday on the *Shelby Flyer* roadster.   Out to the coast, south, then inland through the hot air up San Diego Creek and Sand Canyon area where I tried some new route options.  28 miles in to my turnaround, back out to the cool ocean air then home.  Felt a bit wimpy in the heat, a little beat up and crooked from working on the house too much.
Heading inland..







Some shade to stop in.









Heading back to the water..



Sometimes you just have to suck it up and head out on the wheels even when you aren't really up for it.  Solid ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 16, 2021)

The big quadangle


----------



## ozzie (Jun 16, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1430749
> 
> View attachment 1430750
> The big quadangle



Love SE bikes. I just got me a 2021 fast ripper. lives up to its name.


----------



## ebasnett (Jun 16, 2021)

SKPC said:


> No ride for two days straight so rode a 53 miler yesterday on the *Shelby Flyer* roadster.   Out to the coast, south, then inland through the hot air up San Diego Creek and Sand Canyon area where I tried some new route options.  28 miles in to my turnaround, back out to the cool ocean air then home.  Felt a bit wimpy in the heat, a little beat up and crooked from working on the house too much.
> Heading inland..
> View attachment 1430720
> View attachment 1430714
> ...



I don't normally like fenderless bikes, but that thing is sweet! And I see tons of upgrades, wheels, tires, bottom bracket- very nice!


----------



## Sven (Jun 16, 2021)

I found this relic in my parts bin. Had to put it on the ratrod.





I rode the ratrod Sonic Flyer a short distance to my buddy John's ( also a bike rider)  statuary and helped him out a bit, loading statues in people's cars. It was only 3 customers, but they bought a bunch of large statues., Sacred Hearts , Virgin Marys, Angels, small rabbits, birds ,planters.......and paying cash, lots of it. With cash you can wheel and deal. Credit card full price.



This is one of his murals in his store.



I'm ready head out and grab some corn from the Amish.  If you notice  I put a jell cover the bare metal seat. The bare metal seat looks "sick" , but ain't comfortable.



Great day for a ride, and glad to help a friend.
Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 16, 2021)

Rode with my better half this morning, ’85 Schwinn Cruiser and ‘96 Dyno Glide. We went around the neighborhood and chatted up some of the neighbors. Then I went off for a solo ride past the National Guard outpost and spotted a small group of VDubs In various states of duress, unfortunately. That’s a squareback under the tarp in the back of the pic. Great day for a ride!


----------



## soulshine73 (Jun 16, 2021)

cleaning up a new arrival. nov. 66 fastback


----------



## MarkKBike (Jun 16, 2021)

I tuned up, and took this old Bio-pace crank Trek hard-tail mountain bike out for a ride today. 



It was my first ride all this month. I had some rash complications from my last covid shot, and this was the first day I felt well enough to ride in the last several weeks.

Wow, it felt good to finally get out today. I did not want to head back home!











This last picture is just a big dirt / debris pile I passed on my way. I propped the bike up and was able to hit the angle just right to take a neat looking photo. The entire ride took place within just a mile or two from my front door.

This early Trek was a joy to ride!


----------



## littleman (Jun 16, 2021)

Out for a ride ride on


----------



## COB (Jun 16, 2021)

Got home late from work but managed to get in a short ride on this one.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 16, 2021)

SKPC said:


> No ride for two days straight so rode a 53 miler yesterday on the *Shelby Flyer* roadster.   Out to the coast, south, then inland through the hot air up San Diego Creek and Sand Canyon area where I tried some new route options.  28 miles in to my turnaround, back out to the cool ocean air then home.  Felt a bit wimpy in the heat, a little beat up and crooked from working on the house too much.
> Heading inland..
> View attachment 1430720
> View attachment 1430714
> ...



How long are you here this time?🚴‍♂️


----------



## hm. (Jun 16, 2021)

Went south today to take this out for a first ride since recently discovered in original owners shed after I removed a 49cc motor kit he installed.





















































Great day..Sunset to Huntington Beach and back to Sunset with this 1980 Schwinn King Sting single speed with SunTour VX 5 speed upgrade.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 16, 2021)

Out to the coast on the* Monark Super Deluxe* tanker. then back through Talbert Park.  Cool weather along the water.






a couple more weeks Floyd..


----------



## bloo (Jun 16, 2021)

hm. said:


> with SunTour VX 5 speed upgrade.




Where did that reverse claw VX derailleur come from?


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 17, 2021)

The old rollfast motobike for an early ride before the heat


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 17, 2021)

Made it to Bike Night on my '39 Flying Ace last night!



A much smaller crown than the past few weeks. About 75 people made it out for a beautiful Colorado evening.


----------



## hm. (Jun 17, 2021)

bloo said:


> Where did that reverse claw VX derailleur come from?



Hey bloo
It was on there when I bought the bike from the 80 year old original owner. An old hot rod guy up in the hills of Riverside. He had put mountain bike tires, a spring fork and the four stroke motor thinking it was cool. The cool thing really was back in 1980 he had the shop spread the new frame and build this one up as a ten speed with all silver parts instead of the gold. We searched his garages and found boxes with the matching front derailler, mighty thumb shifter, the crank set and Tange TRX fork. The gold came from a 81 Sidewinder I rescued from a trash pile somewhere else. Its possible that the reverse claw is actually just the hanger bracket flipped around backwards.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 17, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1431190
> 
> View attachment 1431192
> The old rollfast motobike for an early ride before the heat




First picture looks like it's staging for the 1/4 mile........love it!


----------



## Sven (Jun 17, 2021)

I took my , '64  Varsity  around for bit on the   around the Chaptico area.













Great day . Be Safe Gang!


----------



## bloo (Jun 17, 2021)

hm. said:


> Its possible that the reverse claw is actually just the hanger bracket flipped around backwards.




I blew the pic up, and also one of a normal VX, and I don't think it is, although it does look like the claw comes off (many did not). Those backwards derailleurs are hard to find, and I would have loved to get a Suntour VX back in 81 when my brand new Raceline Rainier tied it's cheap horrible Shimano derailleur in a knot LOL. I probably didn't know a backwards VX existed. I stuck an Allvit on it. Rainiers had Mighty Shifters and they are excellent, but were originally intended for 5 speed only, so you had to reach up and push the left one backwards.... 

Nice King Sting!


----------



## ian (Jun 17, 2021)

One more transit of the Riverwalk here in the beautiful PNW. Made it about 12 miles before I had to go home and do some yardwork. This '35 Colson is da bomb.


----------



## ian (Jun 17, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1431190
> 
> View attachment 1431192
> The old rollfast motobike for an early ride before the heat



Dig that ride, especially the bars!


----------



## SKPC (Jun 17, 2021)

Short 28 miler on the Shelby Flyer.  Running smooth and quiet even though it has fenders and a chain guard.  Heavy & cool marine layer at the beach.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 18, 2021)

A little 18 mile cruise, before work with my girl


----------



## MarkKBike (Jun 18, 2021)

My photos posted on page 2028 this Wednesday sold the vintage bio-pace Trek bike.



			https://thecabe.com/forum/attachments/4-jpg.1431005/
		


I posted a add using Wednesdays ride photos at around 9:00pm, and when I woke up Thursday morning had 4 people interested. The first guy who responded immediately drove out to pick it up,  and is now the new owner.

It feels good to reduce my collection size, and get the bike out into the hands of another middle age guy who will also enjoy it. He said this is his first mountain bike, and he wanted it so he could ride local trails with his wife. I also gave him a few accessories for free that he can install if he wants to. (Water bottle cage, and some reflectors).


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 18, 2021)

The green bike today


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2021)

I rode my '55 Corvette today. Needed to take some jars back to the Yoders . I was going to zip tie a milkcrate to the front rack, but the crate was too big so I just bungeed the jars to the rack. What could go wrong.






The jars still hanging in there



Made to the market without incident.



After a while I stopped by the Gas -N- Go to get a Gator Ade.





Beautiful weather little to no humidity.  Great day for a ride. Ride Safe!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 18, 2021)

iL Formicone "The Ant" made it's 1st Official Ride today since as far as I know it's 1st owner & his wife rode together before they passed away.

I have swapped over to newer 24x2.125" tires since somebody had put on 24" wheels with the original parts & the rear tube was sliced pretty badly.
I just hosed it down & wiped the seats dry. Still dusty & I haven't done anything other than squirt PB Blaster on the chains .... I rode it about a block & turned around.

I Really Want to put it in BMX form before a meticulously clean & grease 🤔


----------



## MarkKBike (Jun 18, 2021)

I just took my second bike ride this week. I decided to bike a package to the local USPS store.

Today I decided to take out a Wallmart sold department bike that was purchased 2nd hand at goodwill for I think $25.  Dont laugh!

When first purchased it did have a few issues that the original buyer gave up on. The original brakes absolutely sucked and could not be adjusted, and one of the pedals bearings fell out.

After its purchase I raided my parts bin. The bike got some vintage Shimano LX V-brakes, new pedals, a thudbuster seat-post, a more comfortable saddle,  It also got a good service and wheel true.

I almost forgot, it also got a red ionized raceface handle bar, to replace the cheap I think steel one it came with. My red ionized raceface handle bars slowly turned pink with the passing of time, so I sanded them down to bare aluminum before installing them on this bike.

I originally purchased it to satisfy some curiosity on what the newer standard of 29" wheels felt like. I went into it with a open mind, and It turns out I like the larger size.

I do not plan to ride any aggressive trails with this one, but while casually riding around town or on crushed gravel, this bikes ride is now very comfortable, and performs just fine. I have had it for about 2 years now and always enjoy taking it out for a spin.









On the way back home after the package was dropped off,  I took a more scenic detour.





With a few upgrades, It looks more expensive than it really is. I don't consider it embarrassing.

With the large wheels, and thud-buster seat post, it just may be my most comfortable street cruising type casual ride.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 18, 2021)

Long time CABE buddy PlasticNerd came up for a visit and we put the finishing touches on his 1937 LSA207 Schwinn Autocycle. Pictured here are two 1937 Schwinn Autocycles with different options. The black LSA207 badged as a LaSalle(also downtube) and the maroon A207 badged Ace. LSA207 is a locking fork  full deluxe with all 



















options and the A207 is a lower end Autocycle without speedo and rack is painted.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 18, 2021)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Long time CABE buddy PlasticNerd came up for a visit and we put the finishing touches on his 1937 LSA207 Schwinn Autocycle. Pictured here are two 1937 Schwinn Autocycles with different options. The black LSA207 badged as a LaSalle(also downtube) and the maroon A207 badged Ace. LSA207 is a locking fork  full deluxe with all View attachment 1431931
> 
> View attachment 1431933
> 
> ...



Dig which ever of you 2 with their hat on backwards. Used to always hear as a kid that wasn't cool, defeated the purpose of a hat and blah blahh blahhh. Still do it to this day when working to keep my hair outta my face and unless it's super bright/sunny I don't wear it forwards for much


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 18, 2021)

I'm Home!
Velvet deLUXE 54 miles;
great to be back in this saddle.🥰


----------



## Rattman13 (Jun 18, 2021)

Trying some wider bars on my 1939 Elgin Klunk-Rat, then took it out for a nice ride. The bars I had on it were 28" wide, these are 33 1/2" wide and solid aluminum. Forgot I had these stashed in the back of my shed.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 18, 2021)

Riding in Lake Tahoe area today from the cabin…
Schwinn Cruiser 5…









Sandy beach…







Carnelian Bay…









Great day for a ride!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2021)

Super-Great morning Light ride on the magical '40 Western Flyer;
















Light shining through.🥰


----------



## LocanStreet (Jun 19, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> *Wish I could ride*
> 
> My back is out. Even out of work for 2 weeks. I'll spend my time doing research and track down the parts I need for the motobike I just got. Sucks.



I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## LocanStreet (Jun 19, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> ...


----------



## LocanStreet (Jun 19, 2021)

No bike ride today, its too hot. 🚲


----------



## MP12965 (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Jun 19, 2021)

The Mooneyes was still at the front of the line so a few miles in the LB this afternoon.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 19, 2021)

Great ride clipped in to the _*Hawthorne Flyer*_ inland again via Newport back bay and San Diego Creek.....


Someone left their shoes on the wall here...


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 19, 2021)

Late afternoon ride around Uptown Whittier today.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 20, 2021)

Rode the Iver Johnson back in time to Fries Va today!


----------



## ian (Jun 20, 2021)

Mornin' @tripple3 !


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 20, 2021)

Cruising early, before it gets to hot . Every one enjoy


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 20, 2021)

Short ride today before it gets hot-over 100!!! Pictured is 1938 Schwinn BC117 w/springer option-badged as Ace.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 20, 2021)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Short ride today before it gets hot-over 100!!! Pictured is 1938 Schwinn BC117 w/springer option-badged as Ace.View attachment 1433207



That is a Real Sharrrp Looker❗


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 20, 2021)

The blue spitfire


----------



## Jimmy V (Jun 20, 2021)

Well not from today Thursday. Small group ride in Grand Haven,Mi. we are out on the pier. My American Flyer badged bike in the front. In good weather we ride every Thursday.


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jun 20, 2021)

I ditched the antiquers for my 29er this morning. Rode from Lititz, PA, to Ephrata, PA, and back, on a rail trail. I'm wondering if these will one day be a classic. I have a click on the right side of the crank mechanism that drove me nutz all morning ... not sure if it's the cheapo Bell pedal, or the cheapo original crank arm. Bottom bracket has been replaced with a good Shimano unit, so I guess I'll do crank arms, and descent pedals now.


----------



## Miq (Jun 20, 2021)

630 ride this morning to beat the heat.  Out to the goats and back through Gilbert, AZ. 








1948 Westfield Columbia Cruiser


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 20, 2021)

Finally got out for a long ride this morning on the ‘56 Hornet after working in the backyard the last few days getting it ready for my son’s wedding in a couple of weeks. Rode out to the local lake at the park, then over and around the college, including the planetarium that I once had classes in many moons ago (pun intended) and the physics building, where apparently there is a physics issue at the restrooms🤣. Great new Veteran’s Services building, too 🇺🇲. So nice to get some miles in today!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 20, 2021)

Rode The Winnipesaukee River Trail today. Took out my '64 Jaguar. Saw some kayakers out for River days. An Awesome time on a beautiful day. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 20, 2021)

ian said:


> Mornin' @tripple3 !



mornin' @ian 
Happy FATHERS Day!
Picked out a favorite i lovingly call "Dad's Bike"
1937 Syracuse, same year my dad was born.🥰




Great day; awesome ride, loving the day.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 20, 2021)

Got my 1967 all cleaned up and riding real smooth. A before and after, Happy day to all fathers or not.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 20, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> I ditched the antiquers for my 29er this morning. Rode from Lititz, PA, to Ephrata, PA, and back, on a rail trail. I'm wondering if these will one day be a classic. I have a click on the right side of the crank mechanism that drove me nutz all morning ... not sure if it's the cheapo Bell pedal, or the cheapo original crank arm. Bottom bracket has been replaced with a good Shimano unit, so I guess I'll do crank arms, and descent pedals now.
> 
> View attachment 1433274
> View attachment 1433276
> View attachment 1433277



@CycleTruck211  for like $20 bucks or so man the sun tour dual compound pedals aren't too bad; they're aluminum but they do require a better grease vs the dab of vaseline they get from the factory. I haven't rode mine enough to get the red n tacky buttery smooth yet but you could ride barefoot if ya wanted to & still have great grip


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jun 20, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> @CycleTruck211  for like $20 bucks or so man the sun tour dual compound pedals aren't too bad; they're aluminum but they do require a better grease vs the dab of vaseline they get from the factory. I haven't rode mine enough to get the red n tacky buttery smooth yet but you could ride barefoot if ya wanted to & still have great grip



Having trouble finding them.


----------



## Sven (Jun 20, 2021)

Wade and I did our 12 mile ride. I didn't get but one picture. 




The lady you see here, chased us down to question us about our bikes,  especially Wades low cruiser.
She said she rode a Schwinn like mine.( a hand me down with the straight bar) when she was a young girl. She didn't recall what model schwinn . Just that it had single speed coaster brake. It was taken to the dump decades ago...dang
She wants to get back into riding again . We talked about options,  She could get one like Wades or I possibly have enough parts laying around to build her a 71 girls Schwinn Varisty,  with a coaster brake.
She got both our numbers and said she would be in touch.  Cougars on the prowl on the TNT.

Ride Safe gang.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 20, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> Having trouble finding them.



https://www.ebay.com/itm/MOUNTAIN-C...ALS-9-16-PAIR-/391922059324?campid=5335809022#41348 Silver/Black

Those are 9/16 but they do have 1/2". My bad they are SunLite

I think you can swap spindles from what I remember but don't remember which way; up a size or down a size if you need to. Could save a few bucks to regrease yours but I like these and have rode a short trip in the evening to cool off & not feel bloated after a meal bare foot. They'd be Nice on a murdered out cruiser


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jun 20, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/MOUNTAIN-C...ALS-9-16-PAIR-/391922059324?campid=5335809022#41348 Silver/Black
> 
> Those are 9/16 but they do have 1/2". My bad they are SunLite
> 
> I think you can swap spindles from what I remember but don't remember which way; up a size or down a size if you need to. Could save a few bucks to regrease yours but I like these and have rode a short trip in the evening to cool off & not feel bloated after a meal bare foot. They'd be Nice on a murdered out cruiser



Thanks ... nice looking pedals, and a good price.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 20, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> Thanks ... nice looking pedals, and a good price.



Just pop the caps, loosen the nuts and liberally grease them. They should be Good for a while. They have colored plastics too but I don't care for plastic pedals anymore👍🏻


----------



## SKPC (Jun 20, 2021)

_*Black and Chrome Shelby*_ today in the marine layer.


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 20, 2021)

Hope all you dads out there are having a great time on this Fathers Day.
Went this late morning for a short ride on my 80 Suburban but had to cut the ride short cuz the heat felt like in the triple digits.
Great time spent with the family.


----------



## ozzie (Jun 20, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Cruising early, before it gets to hot . Every one enjoy
> 
> View attachment 1433113
> 
> View attachment 1433264



I have a collection of small engined Hondas but was never able to find a clean original ST90.


----------



## mike j (Jun 20, 2021)

Took the beast out back for a shakedown cruise this afternoon. Upgraded the motor, brakes & and added a couple of gears. A summer storm passed thru along the way. Really nice ride.


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 20, 2021)

Father's day ride around the neighborhood.


----------



## ian (Jun 20, 2021)

Went to Sunset Beach to end another great day in the PNW. 65 and sunny with a slight breeze from the North. I woulda stayed until sunset but the incoming tide was getting too close for comfort.


----------



## Shellygasser (Jun 20, 2021)

Had a nice father's day ride at orange circle.


----------



## Rat Rod (Jun 20, 2021)

1956 Phantom cruising Orange California Happy Father's Day Sunday Funday best day ever


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 21, 2021)

Out on Saturday on the '49 Holdsworth; climbing hills on a group ride, 27 miles through the Chiltern hills.
Great fun, until the toggle chain on the Cyclo Benelux rear derailleur snapped. Had to ride 10 of the last 15 miles in the super low gear.....





Eventually found a cable tie so that I could compress the spring enough to be able to use the larger front chainring as well, giving me 2 gears.....




Managed to fix the toggle chain on Sunday, only option as spare ones seem to be non existent!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 21, 2021)

I spent Father's Day with the OBC on the monthly Bluz Cruz yesterday on my Flying Ace!












It was nice having temps in the low 80's after a week of 100°+. Another great day for a ride!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 21, 2021)

Kos kruiser


----------



## irideiam (Jun 21, 2021)

'74 Schwinn Speedster out for a morning neighbor cruise.


----------



## Rat Rod (Jun 21, 2021)

56 Schwinn Phantom BFG ratrod 10 miles from Hemet to San Jacinto CA


----------



## fattyre (Jun 21, 2021)

Still peddling, but not stopping to take many pictures lately.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 21, 2021)

Went for the maiden voyage on my ‘33 Schwinn. Cousin and wife along.


----------



## Speed King (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Jun 21, 2021)

Late ride down to the Wedge and back.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2021)

fattyre said:


> Still peddling, but not stopping to take many pictures lately.



Longest day of the year 2021;
longest distance rode in a day: 172 miles.








8X to Sunset Beach, pics for keeping track;




Great Day!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 22, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Longest day of the year 2021;
> longest distance rode in a day: 172 miles.
> View attachment 1434216
> 
> ...



Incredible!


----------



## fattyre (Jun 22, 2021)

I grew up near a bike path.  As a kid in the summers I would ride that path every morning.   And often times in the afternoon too.  There was this guy.  Nearly every time I’d be out riding so was he.  It was so inspiring.  His commitment, his easy going attitude, his style and his smile.   You are totally that guy to at least someone on your route.   Keep up the incredible effort Mark!


tripple3 said:


> Longest day of the year 2021;
> longest distance rode in a day: 172 miles.
> View attachment 1434216
> 
> ...


----------



## ian (Jun 22, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Longest day of the year 2021;
> longest distance rode in a day: 172 miles.
> View attachment 1434216
> 
> ...



Dang! I mighta got 17.2 miles on that day......


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 22, 2021)

55 vette


----------



## Rat Rod (Jun 22, 2021)

1953 CWC Roadmaster ratrod fun fast bike
















Good coffee



No parking


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 22, 2021)

Fun, short ride to Sunset Beach on Tiki Twin-bar.


----------



## ian (Jun 22, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> 1953 CWC Roadmaster ratrod fun fast bike
> 
> View attachment 1434521
> 
> ...



I helped build that mall!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 22, 2021)

👏👍Hello, Hello... 👍  😀  👍

Almost ready to Rumble...(Bridge)

Un Poquito mas (For open)

Can't wait....😜😀🤙




































1937 R.master...By...CWC.
Love it...👏👍

Stay safe with family.!! and friends.!!

Be.!!!...happy.!!!...😄😀😜👏👍👏


----------



## Sven (Jun 22, 2021)

I rode about 14 miles today on my '87 High Sierra. The sun is naturally being filtered by the clouds.



A low shot



You know I got to.put a reflection shot in here. 



I rode to the area where the new Amish farmer's market is going to.be. The county is kicking them.out of the library space. The original quoted price for the construction of the buildings increased by  $30,000., due to the " lumber shortage" hoax.



Great ride today.
Ride Safe Gang


----------



## oldy57 (Jun 22, 2021)

I have not posted in a while. I rode the red/cream Schwinn last week, first ride on it since I bought it. 15km ride to a local park on some nice trails. Rode great, no problems. Beautiful Red River in background. 






I rode the Schwinn DX this evening on a local gravel trail. 20km with no problems. I just put the Michigan Safety Tread tires on it. As usual this bike rode great. The trail is in The Red River Floodway, first built in early 60'd then made wider around 15 years ago. 45km long trail from start of floodway to end. The floodway was built to divert water around the city after years of city flooding in the spring. 1950 the city was under many feet of water. In 1997 Flood Of The Century the river was around 45 miles wide at the widest with overland flooding.


----------



## Miq (Jun 22, 2021)

Night ride with Philthy around Tempe Town Lake in the blazing heat.  Caught a few minutes of rain when we hit the lake.  Really fun getting soaked and drying out, all in a few minutes. 




48 Columbia


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 22, 2021)

Miq said:


> Night ride with Philthy around Tempe Town Lake in the blazing heat.  Caught a few minutes of rain when we hit the lake.  Really fun getting soaked and drying out, all in a few minutes. View attachment 1434762View attachment 143476348 Columbia




You should take your arm floaties with you when you go there so you can jump in to cool off.  😜  I ruined the leather Sprint saddle on my Varsity after getting back on the bike after a quick cooling off in the canals.


----------



## Miq (Jun 22, 2021)

Too funny @GTs58. Hard to see those kinds of consequences coming as a kid. My butt kept the bike’s leather saddle dry tonight.  I thought about moving my phone to my backpack but it stopped raining and evaporated faster than heat lightning.  🌩️🌩️


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 22, 2021)

Miq said:


> Too funny @GTs58. Hard to see those kinds of consequences coming as a kid. My butt kept the bike’s leather saddle dry tonight.  I thought about moving my phone to my backpack but it stopped raining and evaporated faster than heat lightning.  🌩️🌩️



 Keep your floaties in a plastic grocery bag and after taking a dip put the bag on your seat and ride with the floaties still on your arms. Kill two bats with one stone. 🤣


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 22, 2021)

Late post.

Quick ride to Old Town on the Tall Iver last Thursday for a much needed margarita after a blistering day fixing Fords.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 23, 2021)

Watched the sun come up with old dirty,the crusty merc.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 23, 2021)

Ciclos Minaco again this evening. 
Only 15 miles.
Beautiful evening and not too hot. 
Mind you, it's never, ever, too hot this side of the pond, compared to some of the crazy temperatures some of you have been experiencing over there.....


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 23, 2021)

Afternoon ride around the neighborhood. '41? DX was the bike of choice. A beautiful day and great time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2021)

06/23/2021 '40 Western Flyer out along the coast,
back-and-forth for fun.🥰


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 23, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Afternoon ride around the neighborhood. '41? DX was the bike of choice. A beautiful day and great time. Stay safe and have fun.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1435017
> View attachment 1435022
> View attachment 1435025



I think those beautiful clouds passed thru here a little while ago..........just sayin'.......!


----------



## littleman (Jun 23, 2021)

Took the Eagle out for a sore


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 23, 2021)

Super ride on the Super Chief.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 24, 2021)

Was out on my 1919 Arch Frame Mead Ranger last night for Longmont Bike Night with about 167 friends!! The theme this week was "Yellow".




Entering the "Circle of Death" 🤣  for a few laps around the round-about.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 24, 2021)

The* Black and Chrome Shelby*  has been slipping out of 3rd gear for some time now, so I finally swapped out the Sturmey S3C _drive clutch and pinion pins_ from a spare hub I had: problem solved so this bike will now be back into the quiver rotation.   Also installed a chrome chainguard pulled off of my Monarch tanker earlier.   Rode it out to the coast, then north to Sunset and back for 30 yesterday..*.sweet!*


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 24, 2021)

SKPC said:


> The* Black and Chrome Shelby*  has been slipping out of 3rd gear for some time now, so I finally swapped out the Sturmey S3C _drive clutch and pinion pins_ from a spare hub I had: problem solved so this bike will now be back into the quiver rotation.   Also installed a chrome chainguard pulled off of my Monarch tanker earlier.   Rode it out to the coast, then north to Sunset and back for 30..*.sweet!*
> View attachment 1435200
> View attachment 1435202
> View attachment 1435203
> View attachment 1435201



I’m a little too landlocked to have a view like that. Jealous


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 24, 2021)

The white bike


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 24, 2021)

Rode this POS around Glenwood springs Colorado this morning. Chain fell off when switching gears and kickstand dropped when hopping off curbs - really made me appreciate that 1930s build quality. Yogi got himself up in the wrong tree at the hot springs Waterpark in the heart of town. The cops were waiting semi-patiently with a cage for relocation. Not a very long ride, but an eventful one.


----------



## Thee (Jun 24, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Rode this POS around Glenwood springs Colorado this morning. Chain fell off when switching gears and kickstand dropped when hopping off curbs - really made me appreciate that 1930s build quality. Yogi got himself up in the wrong tree at the hot springs Waterpark in the heart of town. The cops were waiting semi-patiently with a cage for relocation. Not a very long ride, but an eventful one.
> 
> View attachment 1435211
> 
> ...



Awesome I’ve been there Ride up to “Doc Holiday’s” grave haha! Nice place


----------



## Sven (Jun 24, 2021)

I took my '59 J C Higgins Flightliner out today to run some light errands and help my buddy , John out at his shop.



Down the trail I go....





..at the statuary . John has a double hernia that he is getting repaired in two weeks. So I helped him move some gravel and bags of concrete.



...got some corn , then headed home.



Great day for a ride. 
Ride Safe gang!


----------



## bloo (Jun 24, 2021)

Nice Flightliner!

Lets talk for a moment about your bottle cage. Where do those come from? And what is that sticking through the loop holding it in place?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 24, 2021)

Happy 'nother Day!🥰


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 24, 2021)

Took the 1948 Schwinn New World out for a ride this morning...started with overcast sky and cool temps.












Sun's out!




Weed control in the Alameda Creek...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## Thee (Jun 24, 2021)

Sven said:


> I took my '59 J C Higgins Flightliner out today to run some light errands and help my buddy , John out at his shop.
> View attachment 1435257
> Down the trail I go....
> View attachment 1435258View attachment 1435259
> ...



Man that’s really neato, love the the tank, some old dude at the beach said he used to rent bikes for 17 cents an hour today, in the 30’s?


----------



## Sven (Jun 24, 2021)

bloo said:


> Nice Flightliner!
> 
> Lets talk for a moment about your bottle cage. Where do those come from? And what is that sticking through the loop holding it in place?



The bottle cage came from a free bike. I kept  26 x 1.90 wheels  , knobby tires  and the bottle cage. A piece of bent tubing bent on both ends holds the cage in place. 

The original clamp is somewhere in the confines of my shed. I have absolutely no clue where it came from


----------



## ian (Jun 24, 2021)

Finally got back in the saddle for a run up and back on the Riverwalk trail. 10 miles or so total, dodging tourons almost the whole way. Gonna be busy this weekend.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 24, 2021)

after the fog ....the day became sunny...bicycle rideing...in the neighborhood....eh!


----------



## Rat Rod (Jun 24, 2021)

1977 Schwinn Cruiser couple of miles from the skate Park to 7-Eleven concrete surfing caught a few waves


----------



## ebasnett (Jun 24, 2021)

Couldn’t sleep. Decided to go for a 12:30 a.m. ride under the full moon. I just went through this 1960 Schwinn Tornado a week ago and I’m still taking it on shakedown rides to check things out.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 25, 2021)

Early morning ride on my DX. Too cloudy here for the full moon or Sunrise. Still a nice cool ride. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 25, 2021)

A little 18 mile cruise before work


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 25, 2021)

The champion all around quartz hill this morning


----------



## Thee (Jun 25, 2021)

ian said:


> Finally got back in the saddle for a run up and back on the Riverwalk trail. 10 miles or so total, dodging tourons almost the whole way. Gonna be busy this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 1435479
> 
> View attachment 1435480


----------



## Sven (Jun 25, 2021)

I took the "stationwagon" to run some errands. First stop was the Gas and Go to get some Gator Ade to fill my bottle.



Then stopped by " work" to see if I was needed today. Nope. Chatted for a bit and then rolled on.



Made it to the Amish market to drop off the egg cartons  I have been escorting and pick up some fruit and  vegetables.



Okay..12 ear of corn, a cantaloupe, a dozen eggs, and a har of pepper relish. Ready to roll back home.



Great Ride Today! Ride  Safe  Brothers and Sisters!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 25, 2021)

I turned 55 last Friday,  was planning to ride at least 55 miles in celebration,  but we had heavy rain all day over here.
Made up for it today, 58 pretty flat miles on the 'Minaco', out with the V-CC.....


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 25, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> I turned 55 last Friday,  was planning to ride at least 55 miles in celebration,  but we had heavy rain all day over here.
> Made up for it today, 58 pretty flat miles on the 'Minaco', out with the V-CC.....
> View attachment 1435744




Well,  "Happy 55th Birthday" 🎂 😄...........and keep on riding!!


----------



## SKPC (Jun 25, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> I turned 55 last Friday,  was planning to ride at least 55 miles in celebration,  but we had heavy rain all day over here.
> Made up for it today, 58 pretty flat miles on the 'Minaco', out with the V-CC.....



Wonderous and beautiful to hear dnc1.  Happy B-day to you, this makes my day!


----------



## ian (Jun 25, 2021)

Took an early spin on the Colson on the Riverwalk trail before the tourons get off da boat. Found another Motorbike rider from around here, so went went back and forth once. These two are getting acquainted..........


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> I turned 55 last Friday,



Happy Birthday June 18th!
Congratulations on your mileage in celebration!
Beautiful Friday here;







super-duper happy to ride.😎


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Well,  "Happy 55th Birthday" 🎂 😄...........and keep on riding!!






SKPC said:


> Wonderous and beautiful to hear dnc1.  Happy B-day to you, this makes my day!






tripple3 said:


> Happy Birthday June 18th!
> Congratulations on your mileage in celebration!
> Beautiful Friday here;
> View attachment 1435763
> ...



Many thanks Andy, Pete and Mark.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sven (Jun 25, 2021)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY,  MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER. HOPE YOU HAD  GREAT ONE.  55...STILL YOUNG


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 25, 2021)

Took a big loop ride around the local towns...1963 Schwinn Typhoon.

Fremont





Lakeshore park...Newark.




S.F. Bay NWR...




Lizard season!








Getting ready...Union City.




Larry Orozco Teen Workshop, Union City - funded by community donations and money made from bike repair work by teens.




Great day for a ride!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1435829
> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY,  MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER. HOPE YOU HAD  GREAT ONE.  55...STILL YOUNG



Cheers @Sven, I was born around 200 yards away from George Street, Oxford.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 25, 2021)

Got out for a nice ride around the hood on the ‘56 Hornet. Beautiful sunshine and a cool breeze made for a great cruise.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 26, 2021)

Early am ride on the speedster.gonna go pick up @King Louie and hit the valley relics museum bmx show and swap this morning after some breakfast


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 26, 2021)

..


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 26, 2021)

Quick ride this early AM. 9.5 mi on this old touring bike. Love these for riding.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 26, 2021)

A meandering ride to Ewelme watercress beds and the village pond this morning.....








.....the ducks were happy to see me.


----------



## Sven (Jun 26, 2021)

Got out early on my "64 Varisty aka "Copperhead ".rode around the farmers market/ junk sale.



Thought about having an early morning beer. But decided against it, as I am in the process of trying to loose weight and get in better shape. Sept. ....5 days.160 miles in WV. Loose my fat to carry more gear and not stress the bike wheels out.



I got across the 4 lane and hit the trail. End to end and back again...22 miles.



Along the way an Eastern Kingsnake was crossing the path . I watched it for a bit, until it got into the grass and slithered on. 


Found a little shade on the bridge.


Not many pictures,  but a lot of pedaling.  My legs feel like noodles right now,  but it was a great ride. Have a safe weekend,  gang!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 26, 2021)

Sven said:


> Got out early on my "64 Varisty aka "Copperhead ".rode around the farmers market/ junk sale.
> View attachment 1436248
> Thought about having an early morning beer. But decided against it, as I am in the process of trying to loose weight and get in better shape. Sept. ....5 days.160 miles in WV. Loose my fat to carry more gear and not stress the bike wheels out.
> View attachment 1436252
> ...




Hello Sven, is the saddlebag on "Copperhead" new or vintage?


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 26, 2021)

Finally was able to go out on my newly purchased 41 Columbia this morning on its maiden voyage.








The plastic water cage is held on the down tube with Velcro strips so nothing gets scratched. It was kind of hot so staying hydrated is a must.













Had to cut the ride short to 8 miles cause of the rain that popped up. So much for the weather app that said no rain for the next 2 hours!
Our small City is in the process of building a Sr. Park which came in very handy in staying dry from the rain.








Man it poured for about 1/2 hour but thanks to the covered area at the park the rain was no problem. I’m very happy to report this pre war bike is a super smooth and comfy rider. I have the seat post set to maximum extension at 3” into the frame but could use another inch or two of additional saddle height.


----------



## Miq (Jun 26, 2021)

Cool bike @Ernbar !  Nice complete bike with sweet paint and chrome.  🤩

I took my not so completely original Columbia out for an early ride to Gilbert AZ.







Quick pic w the goats.




I grabbed an iced coffee at Bergies.  Tons of people out biking on the canal and in town this morning.




Then like @Sven I rode around the farmers market (minus the snakes and Amish).  Picked up a loaf from the Proof ladies.





1948 Columbia Urban Cruiser


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 26, 2021)

Newport Harbor,




Sunset Beach,




Bolsa Chica, Endless Summer Luau,
ate some snacks;
Great Day/Ride!🥰


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 26, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> Finally was able to go out on my newly purchased 41 Columbia this morning on its maiden voyage.
> View attachment 1436286
> 
> View attachment 1436287
> ...




Go figure, a "Senior bike" at a "Senior park".........🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 26, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Go figure, a "Senior bike" at a "Senior park".........🤣🤣🤣



And a senior rider to go with the senior bike!


----------



## Sven (Jun 26, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Hello Sven, is the saddlebag on "Copperhead" new or vintage?



Vintage...bought both the bag # 00 030,  and hoop # 00 022 off of ebay.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 26, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> And a senior rider to go with the senior bike!




Oh, I know that so well..........!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 26, 2021)

Sven said:


> Vintage...bought both the bag # 00 030,  and hoop # 00 022 off of ebay.
> View attachment 1436405
> View attachment 1436406



Thx!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 26, 2021)

Afternoon ride on The Northern Rail Trail from Franklin to Andover. Took out my DX on this gray day. An Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Jun 26, 2021)

No ride for me yesterday so today I made sure to clip into the _21st Century Hawthorne Flyer_ in celebration or our old-school riding leader @dnc1, his 55th b-day, quick recovery and recent long ride. Added 55 more for him celebrating my 64 so-far years.  Fortunately I'm also still here and riding when I can.


----------



## The classic roll (Jun 26, 2021)

Nice casual ride with my daughter. Breezy foggy humid day on the cape cod canal. On my Snyder built moto bike comfy ride. Enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## ogre (Jun 26, 2021)

1961 Schwinn Speedster ridden to work in rain, worked out well


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 26, 2021)

SKPC said:


> No ride for me yesterday so today I made sure to clip into the _21st Century Hawthorne Flyer_ in celebration or our  spiritual riding leader @dnc1, his 55th b-day, quick recovery and recent long ride. Added 55 more for him celebrating my 64 so-far years.  Fortunately I'm also still here and riding when I can.
> View attachment 1436588
> View attachment 1436590
> View attachment 1436589
> ...



Not sure about the  'spiritual riding leader' tag Pete, don't make my head swell even more!
Good to know that you're still getting those miles in over there. And on a serious note it is so nice to be appreciated. 
As you know, I love this thread and everyone's varying daily experiences on an eclectic mix of machines. Long may it continue!

Next Sunday I have organised a ride with friends and acquaintances. 
Our annual BVCC ride is cancelled,  but I've cajoled around 25 others to join me and ride the route anyway. 
All pre 1936 bicycles, it should be fun and I hope to get some great photos for here.

Keep riding while you can!


----------



## ozzie (Jun 27, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> Finally was able to go out on my newly purchased 41 Columbia this morning on its maiden voyage.
> View attachment 1436286
> 
> View attachment 1436287
> ...



That bike is stunning mate. Enjoy it.


----------



## Sven (Jun 27, 2021)

I took the Ratrod Flyer out this morning around the neighborhood to get a Sunrise shot. Around and around  the blocks I traveled waiting to see the fireball come up. It's always 15 to 20 minutes later than what they say it will rise. But like in the cartoons the sun seems to slowly come up then bouces up quickly. 



We are getting there 



Got the shot...and riding home. Getting hungry.  Remember....there is no mission without nutrition. 
GREAT RIDE 👍



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 27, 2021)

Took my two newest for a quick spin around the hood this morning.

Muscle bikes and Motobikes...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 27, 2021)

Early morning ride. Ran into this Romeo having a little grass and making a little love , he’s a trip


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 27, 2021)

Got in a quick neighborhood ride on my Shelby before yard work and heat.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 27, 2021)

@dnc1 .  I edited that post some Darren.  Anyone who builds wood wheels and rides them for 50 miles gets my vote.  You clearly 
represent us old-school cyclists.


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 27, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Got in a quick neighborhood ride on my Shelby before yard work and heat.
> 
> View attachment 1436922
> 
> ...




I have your bike’s sister.




Just trimmed the bougainvilleas before it rains and maybe ride later if weather permits.


----------



## Miq (Jun 27, 2021)

Went out for a morning ride with my family


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 27, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> I have your bike’s sister.
> 
> View attachment 1436978
> Just trimmed the bougainvilleas before it rains and maybe ride later if weather permits.



Original paint or at least colors and scheme? I believe mine was red with blue on the head tube and chain guard.


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 27, 2021)

Original paint except on the chain guard that I painted otherwise pretty original. Tires are Sears Allstate and the saddle is gorgeous.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Pulled Red Streak out for a ride, light turned green to go STRAIGHT;








big transmission lines, all connected in the power grid.




Down to the tip of the peninsula, back into HB, back to the river trail, follow the grid to church.😍








Back to the beach, turn around and head home for lunch.
Great day for to ride.🥰


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 27, 2021)

About 12 miles today. My 1940 Dx and my buddy on his 1946 Dx


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 27, 2021)

Rode my '61 Deluxe Hornet on The Northern Rail Trail through Boscawen today.  A beautiful day to be out and about. An Awesome ride. Stay safe and have fun.
 Hammerhead


----------



## Thee (Jun 27, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Pulled Red Streak out for a ride, light turned green to go STRAIGHT;
> View attachment 1437165
> 
> ...



It was/is a great day to ride!! I’m just south of HB in north SD you guys have such cool bikes!!! I built this total pos


Just Jeff said:


> About 12 miles today. My 1940 Dx and my buddy on his 1946 Dx
> 
> View attachment 1437240
> 
> ...



your bikes are too cool, dig the wash pic my wife insisted on riding this pos I wooed her with hahaha of a plethora of better bikes


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 27, 2021)

Thee said:


> It was/is a great day to ride!! I’m just south of HB in north SD you guys have such cool bikes!!! I built this total pos
> 
> your bikes are too cool, dig the wash pic my wife insisted on riding this pos I wooed her with hahaha of a plethora of better bikes
> 
> View attachment 1437327



What part of sd are you in? I'm as north as you can get!


----------



## SKPC (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 27, 2021)

Took a couple of long rides yesterday and today. Felt so good riding that I didn’t stop for many pics, but found some shade at the high school for some hydration and a quick break.
Great weekend, hope you all had a good one as well!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 27, 2021)

Mmmm... that was tasty!


----------



## MP12965 (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## BFGforme (Jun 27, 2021)

MP12965 said:


> View attachment 1437553View attachment 1437554



Familiar people in that picture.... LoL


----------



## Sven (Jun 28, 2021)

I took.my '55 Corvette out for a mid evening cruise on the Three Notch.



And away I go.



I was down on the trail,  when behind me I heard the sound of screeching tires and the sound of abrupt metallic contact. ( car crash sound) I stopped and looked and from the cloud of smoke two pickup trucks emerged. The SMIBs passed my location traveling around 70 mph ( 30 mph over the posted limit ).
I go back to the area to make sure theses fools didn't crash into and leave  someone for dead.
Here looking at the damage. Investigation  reveals one of the two trucks stopped at the intersection,  lit their tires up tried to make the right turn on this road. Lost contol , striking and snapping in two the metal sign. Then left the scene.
Never a dull moment..



Quiet ride after that 



Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 28, 2021)

Got in a short ride to the corner store after doing some work on my new Huffy.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 28, 2021)

After work ride with my best girl around the ‘hood.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 28, 2021)

fans of Earth based photos @SKPC and @lounging 




WASP running original Schwinn Typhoon Cord tires from Christmas '53
two times to Sunset Beach on this glorious Monday June 28, 2021








That tiny little adjustable wrench was tough enough to break loose the axle nuts;
good thing to have a spare tube, wrapped in a "Davy Crocket" hat just for child-like day-dreams.🤔




Fun ride; good to be home.🥰


----------



## Sven (Jun 28, 2021)

I rode my ' 59 Flightliner down the road  to pick up my pickup that was getting some brake work done. Nice ride to the shop.


I support small businesses.  Been ripped off by the big name shops.



Arrived to find Burt working one of  his race engines . 



Back home. The Higgins ridin' in the back. Brakes work great



Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 28, 2021)

Rode the ’56 Hornet down at the beach today. Sure can tell it is summer with the bike paths getting  a bit more crowded on the weekdays, but always great to ride the coast.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 28, 2021)

Finalmente ( Bridge) For Pedestrians, &

Bikes  👏  👍  😍  👏  👍 Opens.































By the lake Tooo..👍🥰👏
Vivale (USA 🇺🇸 & CLEVELAND)
+ CLEV. Metro Park =👍🥰👏😀😜
Love it...👍🤝👍

Stay safe with family.!! & friends. !!

Be.!!!.....Happy.!!...👍👍😀👍👍


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 28, 2021)

34 Colson today.


----------



## Rat Rod (Jun 28, 2021)

1977 Schwinn cruiser couple of miles





Good Times


 just got this bike rack heavy duty $100


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 28, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> 34 Colson today.
> 
> View attachment 1438052
> 
> ...



@ Mr. Balloonoob:
Nice Pics. (Love the Celica. 🥰)Uuuufff.

We have Sooo many of Then in my Beautiful (Puerto rico.👍😍).

Stay safe with family.!! and friends.!!

Be.!!!...Happy.!!!...👍🤝👏👍


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 29, 2021)

36 colson post coffee, pre breakfast ride.its gonna be hot again today so im out before the sun


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 29, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> .its gonna be hot again today so im out before the sun



Ditto, I can't stay off this new to me KSHD


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 29, 2021)

06:23 Green Light to Cross;




entrance to path way;




07:26 end of Sunset Beach;
grateful for so much good.🥰


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 29, 2021)

After work ride again. ‘65 blue band this time. Little one in tow.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jun 29, 2021)

Yesterday I pulled another bike out of my excess collection, and took it for a ride, I rode it again today and decided to post it locally for sale. Two hours later I found a buyer. A young man drove to the house, and was eager to buy. He told me he liked working on bikes and did not bargain the asking price, so I gave him a few extra spare parts I planned to install but never did, I thought he could use them to make it nicer.

I won't post photos, just in case he decides to  put the time and energy to fix it up, and flip it. He told me he buys bikes, fixes them up and sells them. I made a little money, freed up some space, and hopefully he will too.


----------



## Miq (Jun 29, 2021)

97 degree night ride w Philthy to Kyrene. 



48 Columbia


----------



## mrg (Jun 29, 2021)

Seems like it’s been a couple of years sense the summer weeknight car shows!


----------



## Sven (Jun 30, 2021)

I took out my 63 American bobber. I met up with  Wade for an early evening ride.



Down the trail we go.



Hot , but bearable.



Great ride. As always Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 30, 2021)

Big quad today


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 30, 2021)

Rode two bikes around the hood today. Changed the wheels and tires on the Rustomod cruiser and it is back to riding nicely again. Then a couple of blocks on the girl’s bike, as I did the final touches on it before we surprise our granddaughter with it this weekend! Hope those of you in the heat are staying indoors or riding early - crazy temps out there. Take care, all.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 30, 2021)

Up the coast through HB to Sunset a couple times;
second time with Marty @cyclingday with Woody's for lunch.
Thanks for the ride.




where to go when it's Hot every where else.🥰


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 30, 2021)

Pulled the 2009 Schwinn Fat Tire Amber Ale bike out of the pile today...




Goats in the creek again...




Deer in the creek...mama and baby.



The Shinn House...
"The Shinn family ran a nursery, importing trees from throughout the Pacific Rim in the 1850s. Today the arboretum includes several trees that range in age from 130 to 150 years old, including a Moreton Bay Fig from Australia, a Belota from Chile and a ginkgo from China."



Big old trees...




$10 million Alameda Creek Fish Ladder project...
"The fish ladder in Alameda Creek that will enable fish to migrate upstream and over a large concrete barrier that protects the BART and Union Pacific Railroad track footings from erosion. The ladder will help steelhead trout and salmon swim upstream to spawn, just as they did before the barriers were built."




Great day for a ride!

View attachment 1438934


----------



## mrg (Jun 30, 2021)

The Wednesday night car show is going strong again also😎


----------



## Rat Rod (Jun 30, 2021)

1977 Schwinn cruiser to the skatepark Good Times I got 2 try my new board. Shout out to the band U.S Bombs Duane Peters and the drummer founder of Punk Stix skateboarding thank you so much for this gift you guys are the best keep on playing.


----------



## ozzie (Jun 30, 2021)

Spectacular winter's day downunder today to be cruising on the Red menace.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 1, 2021)

Rode about 9 miles this morning then I started to loose air pressure in my back tire . So I walked 2 miles to a Starbucks waiting on my girl to pick me up in my Truck. For ever great full , every one enjoy


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 1, 2021)

The theme for Longmont Bike Night was "Red, White & YOU!" last night so decorated the Shelby for Independence Day!



We had another great turnout this week. Didn't hear the "official" count but probably around 200 riders again this week!




Another beautiful night for a ride with like minded people!!🙂


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 1, 2021)

Out on the '49 Holdsworth again.
This time a 30 mile jaunt including some 'Rough Stuff' sections up and down forgotten cattle droving roads through the Chiltern hills.
These roads (dirt tracks) were in use for many centuries until the arrival of the railways.
Pictured at our lunch stop. The "King William" pub in Hailey, South Oxfordshire.
This is the view from the pubs front garden which we enjoyed with our lunch.....


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 1, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Out on the '49 Holdsworth again.
> This time a 30 mile jaunt including some 'Rough Stuff' sections up and down forgotten cattle droving roads through the Chiltern hills.
> These roads (dirt tracks) were in use for many centuries until the arrival of the railways.
> Pictured at our lunch stop. The "King William" pub in Hailey, South Oxfordshire.
> ...




Love the view.  Looks like a scene from "All Creature's".........Was Tristan at the Pub?


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 1, 2021)

08:00 AM Wedge, Newport Beach,^^^








back-and-forth cause it's beautiful,








Happy 1st day of July!
1936 Electric, up-graded pedals, rides awesome!😍


----------



## Jimmy V (Jul 1, 2021)

Thursday night ride with a few friends. 65 Coppertone Jaguar, a Pleasure Liner, and my friend James on his High Wheeler. Windy on the pier. Grand Haven,Mi.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 2, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Love the view.  Looks like a scene from "All Creature's".........Was Tristan at the Pub?



HaHa!
Quite possibly, but I didn't see him. 
It's nowhere near as beautiful as the Yorkshire Dales, but this is a fine view across the southern end of the Chiltern hills where they meet the Berkshire downs.
Very expensive pub though, I think we were the only clientele not driving Mercedes/Porsche/Jaguar SUV's!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 2, 2021)

..


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 2, 2021)

View attachment 1439160

View attachment 1439161

View attachment 1439162
Hood klunkin on ol blue


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 2, 2021)

Trying out the nos win/schwinn slant stem on the 70 spitfire


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 2, 2021)

Cool overcast morning ride today...1956 Schwinn Hornet Deluxe.




Purple Lotus Temple’s mission is to disseminate the Buddha Dharma throughout the world: “To keep away from all evil; Cultivate good; Purify one's mind; Enlightenment of self and others”












Heading home...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 2, 2021)

Out on the 'Rochester' this afternoon......




Glorious.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 2, 2021)

Stingray date with my lady on the town.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 2, 2021)

Rode with some fellow cabers at the Wednesday longmont bike night. Great patriotic turnout.


----------



## dasberger (Jul 2, 2021)

Between some broken parts and some really busy weeks I've had a little time away from riding....  In the meantime I've been stacking parts to get a couple of rides back on the road...  

Got out this evening on the '38 Liberty.  She's sporting some new shoes and pretty patriotic vibe just in time for the 4th!   I recently had the original long spring Mesinger chassis powder coated and just got the top back from @bobcycles....  man this is a comfy seat!  Glad to be back...

Liberty and Justice for ALL!


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 3, 2021)

I took this (new to me) B6 out for a spin around town today.  It rides great!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 3, 2021)

The chrome one this morning


----------



## dasberger (Jul 3, 2021)

Back out on the '38 Liberty this morning...  Glorious day in the ATL... about to fire up the grill poolside.  Enjoy the holiday weekend and be safe out there everyone.... and remember safety 3rd!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 3, 2021)

Happy Saturday; 3rd O' July!
AERO KING for a bit at the beach.🥰


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 3, 2021)

Quick ride around the hood today on the ‘84 Schwinn past the National Guard outpost then off to the backyard BBQ this afternoon! Lots of flags 🇺🇲 out on display this weekend!


----------



## ian (Jul 3, 2021)

1817cent said:


> I took this (new to me) B6 out for a spin around town today.  It rides great!
> 
> View attachment 1440225



Has it cooled off there yet?


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 3, 2021)

Hello, Hello @ Todos..👍🤝👍

Today at (Dragway 42)
Salem OHiO..😜🥰👍
Feliz 4 de JULIO PARA Todos..👍🇺🇸👍
In Advance...👍🤝🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🤝👍


















This Picture above The Dragster on the,
Left is are Friend Wally he qualified.
For Tomorrow race day..Very happy for.
Him big (Hemi Motor his Dragster )
We just enjoy this Beautiful day..👍😜🥰


Stay safe with family.!!! and friends.!!!

Be.!!!...Happy.!!!....👍😜😀👍👏👏👏


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 3, 2021)

Out riding towards 'The Plough ' pub in the village of Long Wittenham on Saturday afternoon. 
An afternoon social gathering of vintage cyclists ahead of me.
Riding a 122 year old bike into an ancient landscape, that single tree on the horizon (actually a small clump of trees) is the ancient Bronze Age burial mound of "Brightwell Barrow".....


----------



## ozzie (Jul 3, 2021)

Happy 4th July to my fellow cabers.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 3, 2021)

I rode two bikes today.

One of my family members had a fourth of July party a town over. I wanted to enjoy a few beers, and decided to ride and not drive. I originally planed to ride a USA made Schwinn bike over to the party.

About two blocks from my house on the way out a tire popped on a Schwinn Varsity. I had to walk the bike back home, and was already late for the party. After getting back home I grabbed a newer bike and completed the trip.

Later in the day at about 8:30pm, I told friends and family I wanted to leave so I could ride back home and complete the 15 minute ride before it got competently dark, but they convinced me to stay for the fireworks and offered me another drink and a ride back home. I stayed and watched the local towns firework show from the back yard of the party.

I ended up getting a ride back home from a friends wife who was not drinking, and was heading in the same direction. I will have to drive back to the location and pick my bike up sometime tomorrow.

Note: I could have very easily rode myself back home a few hours earlier, as I only at the time drank three beers between 2:30 till 8:30, and also had a good meal.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 4, 2021)

MarkKBike said:


> I


----------



## Miq (Jul 4, 2021)

Independence Day morning ride with my bike bros. 11 miles from Scottsdale, AZ to the Tempe Town Lake and back.  50% humidity and 90 degrees even at 7am. 😳 We had some iced coffee at Singh Meadows on our way back to cool down.






















48 Columbia Urban Cruiser


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 4, 2021)

Since my town isn't doing anything to celebrate Independence Day I decided to crash the parade in nearby Frederick! 🇺🇸











I ended up between a group of folks from "Sit Means Sit" and some hot rods! 🙂
Phase one of the celebration complete....


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 4, 2021)

'61 Corvette out on The Northern Rail Trail this Independence day. The rain held off just long enough to get in an awesome ride. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## RPower (Jul 4, 2021)

Mid 30s Westfield (I think) made Elgin, 3 speed Nexus with home-made stem shifter, and SA drum brake front.  I have all original parts except gooseneck and the tank is a placeholder until I find the correct one.


----------



## Jon Olson (Jul 4, 2021)

Went for a neighborhood ride to test my new bicycle “big bell”, works a lot better than my “little bell”!


----------



## ian (Jul 4, 2021)

Jon Olson said:


> Went for a neighborhood ride to test my new bicycle “big bell”, works a lot better than my “little bell”!View attachment 1441186
> View attachment 1441188
> 
> View attachment 1441189



Haha, that'll get the tourists outta the way!!


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 4, 2021)

Through the woods to the beach with the Big Dummy. 
I do ride other bikes around the hood, but if I'm going someplace, there's not much reason to ride anything else.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2021)

Happy Independence Day!





1937 Syracuse down to Balboa peninsula;
Fresh flag flying un-Faded.🤩




to Long Beach for the monthly Cyclone Coaster ride;




Great time riding FREE!!!🥳


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 4, 2021)

..


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 4, 2021)

‘33 Schwinn out for an Independence Day ride late this evening.


----------



## Rattman13 (Jul 4, 2021)

What to do on the 4th of July? How about putting what you have so far of a wartime Roadmaster delivery together, and then taking it out for a ride.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 4, 2021)

Rode the 51 phantom before the sun set !






OO


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 4, 2021)

Riding out in Livermore wine country today…




Livermore Beautification 2017 mural...











then rode to nearby Pleasanton to Shadow Cliffs recreation area...





Stumbled upon a BMX park!




Took a lap around… no jumps!




Then headed back to Livermore...
Rubino Estate Winery...





and a loop around the Ruby Hill GC.





Happy 4th!!



Great day for a ride!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 5, 2021)

My old 63 rider


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 5, 2021)

Our annual Benson rally had been cancelled again this year, due to restrictions on numbers riding because of Covid-19, we're currently allowed a maximum of 30 people
It always takes place on the first Sunday of July, so I decided to stage my own unofficial tribute ride.
30 riders came along and we had a fantastic day.
These are some of the bikes out for the ride.....


----------



## SKPC (Jul 5, 2021)

Been riding the mtb as of late, but was able to cruise around the local streets on the 1936 Snyder Moto townie yesterday to check out some of the 4th events..


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 5, 2021)

..


----------



## Speed King (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 5, 2021)

So after some food & cooling off after crashing the parade yesterday I went for Step 2 of the celebration. But at the halfway point there was a thunderstorm that lasted longer than I hoped and had to scrap the part where I stop for a hand made ice cream cone.😖



Then Part 3 was back to Frederick for live music, food, beer & fireworks!








I hope everyone had a great Independence Day!!🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 5, 2021)

Happy day after the celebration!








Lots of celebration every day!




Love this cactus bloom @cyclingday 
probably has a couple.
Great day/ride and Bicycle.😍


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 5, 2021)

Took the '64 Jaguar to my old stomping grounds. To ride The Upper Charles Rail Trail Milford to Holliston MA. Wow things have changed, didn't  recognized anything. Lol An Awesome time on a beautiful day. Stay safe and have fun.
 Hammerhead


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 5, 2021)

Rode the '36 Commander today. Always an unbelievable experience..😍😍


----------



## Rat Rod (Jul 5, 2021)

Happy holidays from Huntington Beach California stay safe have a fabulous day







Good Times



4:20 pic Under the Pier



Starbucks Main St






Funday Sunday


----------



## Sven (Jul 5, 2021)

I hope everyone had a  great 4th. I got back from my sister's today early.
 I flipped the handlebars right side up and pumped up the tires and took the Western Flyer out for a spin around the neighborhood.



It surprised me how easy the skiptooth configuration was easy to pedal. And  , as busted up as the seat is,  It was very comfortable.



*First time riding a prewar as well as  skip tooth.*



Ride Safe gang!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 5, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1441336
> 
> ...




*Now I lay me down to sleep..................*


----------



## Shellygasser (Jul 5, 2021)

Sweet Fourth of July ride on my 55 Spitfire in Huntington Beach Stay Safe America


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 5, 2021)

Went out early and rode 18 comfy miles on my 41 Westfield built Columbia and new tires. I can’t get over how smooth and easy this bike rolls.





Stopped by the old Sears Automotive Service place that has been vacant for years.





Then back on the bike trail


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 6, 2021)

Early morning cruise before work


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 6, 2021)

The yellow bike with the beast.because i forgot to take a pic till i got home


----------



## Eatontkd (Jul 6, 2021)

'94 GT Pantera, street/errand bike!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 6, 2021)

1972 Raleigh Sports on a ride today on Little Sugar Creek Greenway in Charlotte NC


----------



## dasberger (Jul 6, 2021)

Got a nice long ride in today.  Overcast with an unexpected breeze... a nice treat at this point.  The park was quiet today so I stopped for a few to enjoy this meadow.  It's bordered by a nice creek and surrounded by native wildflowers.  There is in apiary (bee hives) on the backside and the bees were busy today.  For all its issues Atlanta has adopted some pretty good practices.  There is a thriving community of beekeepers here that promote and maintain hives in public and private spaces





__





						Metro Atlanta Beekeepers Association – MABA
					






					metroatlantabeekeepers.org


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 6, 2021)

1935 Huffman still rolling along.


----------



## ebasnett (Jul 6, 2021)

Got a break from the rain so I went for a ride on Jamaica Beach, Galveston Island, Texas on my 1960 Schwinn Tornado today.


----------



## marching_out (Jul 6, 2021)

Vacation Suburbans in downtown Columbus, IN.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 6, 2021)

Winnipesaukee River Trail and downtown. '61 Panther III a bit on the humid side. Still a great time. Stay safe and have fun.
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 7, 2021)

The green base model columbia at sunrise.maybe @tripple3  will repost one of these on Sunday. I always forget 😁


----------



## Sven (Jul 7, 2021)

I rode th e 69 Western Flyer Ratster around the docks today .










At the " haunted  house" of Compton Point.



Great ride today.  Be safe  gang!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 7, 2021)

Went for a long ride on a sunny morning today. I rode the near mint Cruiser Six that I picked up a few days ago. This bike was garaged for quite some time and I have only given it a mild wash and now a ten mile ride, and it rides great - but hand brakes will take a little getting used to! First stop at a new restaurant for a pic with a cool dawg, then the Swap Meet and Drive-In, the college, the lake, the National Guard Outpost and back home. Stay safe all and Ride on!


----------



## hm. (Jul 7, 2021)

Camping with wife and Daisy dog at pala rv resort..in northern San Diego county . Lovely weather, plenty of beers, bbq and nice folks.. 1982 Sidewinder 5 speed, 1982 Cruiser 5 and her 2000 Cruiser 3..


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 7, 2021)

'48 Western Flyer on the WOW Trail. A beautiful day and awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2021)

...quite a lovely day....


----------



## Dc76 (Jul 7, 2021)

Just picked this up this morning and took her for a spin.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 7, 2021)

Inspired by Wout Van Aert’s victorious ride on Mont Ventoux today,  I decided to take a spin on the 1938 Schwinn Paramount, Sports Tourist.











Living the dream!
Lol!


----------



## mrg (Jul 7, 2021)

A few miles around USC this morning, always go by and visit the LAC but never been in🥺


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 7, 2021)

hm. said:


> View attachment 1442852
> 
> View attachment 1442853
> 
> ...



Cool campgrounds and only a few miles from my house!


----------



## SKPC (Jul 7, 2021)

I broke out the *1933 Colson Moto* for a spin today.  Rides really nice but doesn't like to turn when pedaling it.  Square, dark and ugly to some, but I just love it.


----------



## mrg (Jul 7, 2021)

Still had the 41 DX out so over to the car show.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 8, 2021)

I dragged out the Harvard for Longmont Bike Night last night. Another good turnout of 173 riders for a beautiful evening ride!


----------



## ozzie (Jul 8, 2021)

Bombed around town on my 68 Typhoon and stopped outside Melbourne Town Hall for a quick photo.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2021)

Thursday July 8, 2021 1935 Huffman to Balboa's Wedge,
To Sunset Beach's Water Tower,
and back home.
It's a Wonderful Life.🥰


----------



## comet (Jul 8, 2021)

Rode the Italvega today. I think it’s my prettiest bike. Oh yeah it’s also a beautiful rider.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 8, 2021)

Since I had it out to work on today I decided to go for a short lunch ride on the 1940 Rollfast 4-bar today


----------



## ozzie (Jul 8, 2021)

comet said:


> Rode the Italvega today. I think it’s my prettiest bike. Oh yeah it’s also a beautiful rider.
> 
> View attachment 1443365
> 
> View attachment 1443366



Beautiful bike to match the scenery.


----------



## mrg (Jul 8, 2021)

Another cruse over to a local car show, ran across the jeep on the way.


----------



## comet (Jul 8, 2021)

[TQUOTE="ozzie, post: 1314310, member: 86157"]
Beautiful bike to match the scenery.
[/QUOTE]


ozzie said:


> Beautiful bike to match the scenery.



Thanks. It’s the Mowhawk Valley near Graeagle Ca. in the lost Sierra region


----------



## JLF (Jul 8, 2021)

First ride in months!  Between aging parents & inlaws, kids sports, career, home updates, car stuff… Finally built up this Monark (1950’s?), with leftover, stash pile parts.

Triple Step wheelset found last summer on a girls Shelby Traveller, hubs dated 1935, rebuilt by Greenephantom.  Their first ride tonight in almost 70 years, according to family memory.

Ran the new fat white walls at about 20 pounds as I read somewhere these rims don’t like high pressure.  

Rides like an old Cadillac.  Fluffy & slow.  Love it.   Hopefully I can get another ride in this summer…


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 9, 2021)

..


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 9, 2021)

The rain was holding off for now so I snuck in a ride on my '51 Huffman. I just got the parade bars and added my reflectors. A little too late for the fourth but always a good time for the red ,white and blue. I just need to change out wing nuts for regular nuts so they look a little smoother.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 9, 2021)

Red bike


----------



## Sven (Jul 9, 2021)

Out on the Western Flyer for a ride around Chaptico and Wharf. Looking out for  Malachi and / or Isaac to come out.









Surprised noone was fishing today



Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2021)

1st part of the loop ends at the end of Balboa: The Wedge;




collected, then left behind....
Fun ride; beautiful day; magical bike.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 9, 2021)

Hit the trails at Franklin Falls Dam on my '41 DX. Looks like it may have turned into the local UFO Hotspot? They have done some clearing out there. Great time. Stay safe and have fun.
 Hammerhead


----------



## catfish (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## HARPO (Jul 10, 2021)

jimbo53 said:


> 1972 Raleigh Sports on a ride today on Little Sugar Creek Greenway in Charlotte NCView attachment 1442248




Incredible looking condition. Many miles of smiles!! 🙂


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 10, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1443647
> 
> View attachment 1443648
> 
> ...



What handlebars are those? Sweet bike!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 10, 2021)

Had the newly built spare parts ‘54 canti out for what it was meant for. Explored some trails near the house, then hit another 5 miles of paved trails. Love this one!


----------



## ian (Jul 10, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Had the newly built spare parts ‘54 canti out for what it was meant for. Explored some trails near the house, then hit another 5 miles of paved trails. Love this one!View attachment 1444097
> View attachment 1444098



Nice wrench!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 10, 2021)

5 buck frame klunker on a Saturday morning


----------



## juvela (Jul 10, 2021)

-----





"...a spanner in time saves nine..."


-----


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 10, 2021)

New build in uncharted territory, always be prepared!😂


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 10, 2021)

Saturday cruisin' Tiki Twinbar roadster,




Huntington and Sunset Beach for awhile.🥰


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 10, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> What handlebars are those? Sweet bike!



Thanks.bars are 70s motocross bars i found on ebay


----------



## SKPC (Jul 10, 2021)

_Sweet _ride on the modern *Ibis *650b. Not old, sorry.   21 miles....2hrs 50 min...3400' climbing...7.2 ave.
Whamo bammo rough climbing and fast descending brings sweet delirium. FS.  Being at the limit and/or out of gas gets you high and that's just the way it is.  At 9800' on the way down,  I pulled over for one bad-arse rider climbing on a 700c rigid carbon gravel rig in the drops in rough singletrack.  Impressive and quite humbling.






Many machine similarities..


----------



## RPower (Jul 10, 2021)

16 miles with half between 5 - 9% grade and stuck in highest gear (need one more adjustment to my homemade shifter).  I can stand and pedal very slowly but that point I am more worried about snapping an 80 year old chain and walked it around half a mile.  On the downhill, I questioned my rear brake choice (coaster) but was really only going 28 MPH.  Going to put this one back together with original parts (I'll even throw in the goofy and sell it as I have a similar frame on the way and I don't like tearing up complete bikes.


SKPC said:


> _Sweet _ride on the modern *Ibis *650b. Not old, sorry.   21 miles....2hrs 50 min...3400' climbing...7.2 ave.
> Whamo bammo rough climbing and fast descending brings sweet delirium. FS.  Being at the limit and out of gas gets you high and that's just the way it is.  At 9800 feet during the final descent,  I pulled over for one bad-arse rider climbing on a 700c rigid carbon gravel rig in the drops in rough singletrack.  Impressive and quite humbling.
> View attachment 1444262
> View attachment 1444265



I get most of my miles the same way on a titanium hardtail and could not agree more about the high!  Nice bike.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 10, 2021)

Northern Rail Trail on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. A beautiful day and an Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 11, 2021)

White one


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 11, 2021)

Winnipesaukee River Trail on my '64 Jaguar. Had an excellent time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2021)

1934 AIRFLYTE down to Huntington Beach cliffs;




then back to the river trail, up to Orange for the Circle City Monthly ride.




Great time and weather and bikes and bike-Folk!🥰


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 11, 2021)

Dx day on the riverbed trail again. My 1940 and my buddy on his 1946. About 15ish miles


----------



## SKPC (Jul 11, 2021)

*Hawthorne* moto roadster 3-spd all over town today with some stops along the way.  In the 80's at 7000 feet.  Smoky from the western wildfires:  we need rain.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 11, 2021)

It’s been raining for several days so I had the Suburban set up in the garage on the stationary mount for exercise. I was finally able to ride outside today in the early evening.


----------



## mrg (Jul 11, 2021)

Sadly we don’t have much rain around here anymore but was nice day for a short ride around Orange on a 67 Deluxe.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 12, 2021)

Eastern bmx for the am run


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 12, 2021)

This morning I took my only 700cc Single-Speed out for one last ride.

It was a cool looking steel frame build with no cables, and used a coaster brake hub.

In a active attempt to reduce my initial hoard of bikes collected, I listed this one about week ago. It went days without a response, and then yesterday I got emails from four different interested buyers. The first person who setup a appointment with me got it, and picked it up today. If this buyer did not show up, I had another guy lined up who was willing to pick it up today. I told him the situation, and said I would let him know if the first appointment I setup did not work out.

This photo was taken on another ride about a week ago prior to listing after I cleaned it all up. I did not take any new photos on today's ride, but rode the same route.



I will miss it, but have several bikes and there is only one of me. I have finally come to the conclusion I just can't keep all the neat ones I have built up in the last several years.

I lost a little bit of money on this build, mainly do to a new campagnolo crank I installed. But if you can put a small 2-3$ price tag on each ride it was taken out on, I probably broke even.

I accepted a offer for 30$ less than my asking price. And as soon as I accepted I had other buyers willing to pay full asking price. But being a man of my word, I stuck with the appointment that was setup.

The bullhorn handle bars on this bike, were trimmed down Schwinn Le-Tour drop bars that turned out really nice. It was a one of kind build from a random collection of solid parts. Another neat thing I did, is the seat post on this bike is silver aluminum. To complete a blackout look I trimmed and stretched a old popped inner tube over the exposed silver post and it turned out looking really sharp. All these customization's I made were provided to the buyer.

The bike rode really nicely with a ideal gear ratio, and after taking it out last week, I had second thoughts about even listing it.

If I want to remain active in the hobby, I have to first make room for some others.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 12, 2021)

Elgin Curvey Cruiser to Sunset Beach;


the siren gets the attention of boardwalk users of all types.🥳


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 12, 2021)

Hey, all.
First ride in a few days as we had my son’s wedding over the weekend, so I was stoked to be able to get out for a long ride at the beach today. Empty beaches to the north by LAX, cool breezes and sunshine all the way to the beach cities and back. Not much surf but a BUNCH of surf camps. 15 miles on the Cruiser Six and a great ride.


----------



## littleman (Jul 12, 2021)

Out for a ride on the 41 ride on


----------



## COB (Jul 12, 2021)

Took out the Western Flyer for awhile today.


----------



## mrg (Jul 12, 2021)

Big turnout for Monday , 100 or so cars and big crowd waiting for the raffle ( money & goodies ) sure hope things keep on getting back to normal, rode the 38 Zep over.


----------



## ozzie (Jul 12, 2021)

mrg said:


> Big turnout for Monday , 100 or so cars and big crowd waiting for the raffle ( money & goodies ) sure hope things keep on getting back to normal, rode the 38 Zep over.View attachment 1445481
> View attachment 1445482
> 
> View attachment 1445484
> ...



I'll take the zep and the 34 Ford thank you.


----------



## ozzie (Jul 12, 2021)

Chilly Winter's day but couldn't resist taking the Scholumbia out for its shakedown run. No issues but it could do with extra gear for more speed. Its much faster than I anticipated but I guess the 65psi tires help. I have the correct 48T front sprocket on the way with the other missing parts.


----------



## Rat Rod (Jul 12, 2021)

1977 Schwinn cruiser ratrod 10 miles


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 13, 2021)

The 55 columbia johnny cash special. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## ozzie (Jul 13, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1445612
> 
> View attachment 1445613
> The 55 columbia johnny cash special. Wouldn't have it any other way.



That first photo is awesome.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 13, 2021)

This old Huffman at the beach for 40 miles,
plus down-and-back home.
Rides well with early equipment.😁


----------



## mrg (Jul 13, 2021)

A little trip on the 41 Plains & Trains over to the abandoned Rancho Los Amigos, watching them build on another 5 acres, was around 200 acres now down to 150. Unfortunately the homeless are burning more of the neat old buildings.


----------



## Miq (Jul 13, 2021)

Night ride w Philthy out to Kyrene.  100F at 945pm. 




48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 14, 2021)

I know most guys are not fans of these reproduction bikes but i got a good deal on this one & believe it or not it actually is pretty nice and rides really well , thanks for looking !


----------



## ozzie (Jul 14, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> I know most guys are not fans of these reproduction bikes but i got a good deal on this one & believe it or not it actually is pretty nice and rides really well , thanks for looking !
> 
> View attachment 1445956
> 
> ...



I would happily have one of those in my fleet and ride the wheels off it! Enjoy it mate.


----------



## ian (Jul 14, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1445612
> 
> View attachment 1445613
> The 55 columbia johnny cash special. Wouldn't have it any other way.



I REALLY dig that ride! I'll just bet she's heavy though.....


----------



## ian (Jul 14, 2021)

'51 JCH on the mighty Columbia River.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 14, 2021)

ian said:


> I REALLY dig that ride! I'll just bet she's heavy though.....



Very heavy.has a 2 speed with low first gear and a front brake


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 14, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> I know most guys are not fans of these reproduction bikes but i got a good deal on this one & believe it or not it actually is pretty nice and rides really well , thanks for looking !
> 
> View attachment 1445956
> 
> ...



It's still a 'bike',  and this is 'What bike did you ride today'.
Keep on riding!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 14, 2021)

Same bike, same ride, fresh pic.




Almost ran into a coyote this morning,
running from cars crossing Garfield.
My light turned Green, so rolled the sub-station early, lines buzzing along with a new song.🥰


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 14, 2021)

Rode the Dyno Glide around the hood and the college today. The parking garage was empty and about 400-500 yards long. Took a few laps in the shade. Great day to ride!


----------



## ian (Jul 14, 2021)

Just another day in the PNW.  It's kinda cool here, maybe 60 or so with high clouds and light onshore breeze. I got a new cog and truss rods installed on the '35 Colson and got warm clothes on and went for it. It was definitely worth it.
I haven't been riding for the last 3 weeks since I had a disagreement with a curb and my ribcage. I'm better now....


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 14, 2021)

Rode the old 1953 crusty black phantom , it has major patina , but rides amazing ,also has a BULLET hole in the tank LOL , thanks for looking !


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 14, 2021)

Late afternoon ride on the Sun Racer...
Local park.




Local park #2.




Horseshoe lake...




Dry Creek park.




Heading home on the Alameda Creek trail...





Great day for a ride!


----------



## mrg (Jul 14, 2021)

Nice afternoon for a ride over to the car show on a 67 Deluxe


----------



## ozzie (Jul 14, 2021)

Mild winter's day in Melbourne today. Took the '51 Johnny Cash Panther out for a spin in town to celebrate it's 70th Birthday. The third photo shows the World Heritage listed Melbourne Exhibition Building built in 1879 to host the International Exhibition the following year. The 4th photo is of the main hall and was taken 2 years ago during the Motorclassica show.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 15, 2021)

I rode my crusty Collegiate for last night's Bike Night! The theme was "Rasta".....



We had about 75 riders and were led by Damian since Ryan is away on vacation. Damian leads the East Side Bike Night on Monday's. Then went to Long's Peak taphouse for some food & hand crafted beverage with a few friends.  😉 






Another lovely night for a ride!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 15, 2021)

Left pretty early riding 1939 Delmar;



big re-bar cages for main pillars go deep into the sand for foundation;😟




riders at the Wedge;








to Sunset Beach, 15 miles away from here;








lots of love for this Colson built, Simmons Hardware store bike.😍


----------



## littleman (Jul 15, 2021)

_took a ride on the 40 ride on _


----------



## mrg (Jul 15, 2021)

A trip over to my old HS and civic center's tribute to our fallen fire fighters, haven't sold the Mooneyes Dyno yet and I guess it has tasty grips😋


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 16, 2021)

Mercury Pod bike just love this ride. A little cruise into town for breakfast before work. Every one enjoy . For ever great full


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 16, 2021)

The mongoose today


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 16, 2021)

1939 Schwinn BA97 Henderson badged. Lube and adjustment ride-Rolling Relics San Francisco ride is only a couple weeks away! (31st)


----------



## littleman (Jul 16, 2021)

Nice day for a ride ride on


----------



## Rat Rod (Jul 16, 2021)

1977 Schwinn cruiser


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 16, 2021)

I got this 90's Haro, all cleaned up and waxed and took it for a spin.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 16, 2021)

Rode the mostly ‘56 Hornet around Old Torrance today. They have some cool bicycle art on the streets to lock up your bike, or in my case take a pic. The front of Torrance High has been used in many TV and movie scenes and of course had to stop at my childhood favorite ice cream stand. Cool mural, too. Great day for a ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 16, 2021)

1940 Red Streak to the beach, back and forth, for the coincidental happenstances and interactions along the way.🥰
Glorious day!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 16, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1446625
> 
> View attachment 1446626



I have not seen this before , really beautiful bike. What is it?


----------



## ozzie (Jul 16, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Mercury Pod bike just love this ride. A little cruise into town for breakfast before work. Every one enjoy . For





Kickstand3 said:


> Mercury Pod bike just love this ride. A little cruise into town for breakfast before work. Every one enjoy . For ever great full
> 
> View attachment 1447005
> 
> ...



Man, that is one very cool Mercury. Is it CWC built?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 16, 2021)

52 Panther


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 16, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Man, that is one very cool Mercury. Is it CWC built?



No Sir 
Murray


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 16, 2021)

'64 Jaguar out on the Winnipesaukee River Trail. An Awesome time this evening. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ozzie (Jul 16, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> No Sir
> Murray



Thank you.


----------



## mrg (Jul 16, 2021)

A nice for a few miles down Santiago creek on my other DX, a 41 Henderson.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 16, 2021)

It was a very short ride. I started working on this bike in 2014, then got distracted building a hotrod, put it in the back corner of the barn and forgot about it until yesterday. I put a fresh chain and a seat on it and rode it for a short distance today until the rear hub started to lock up, so tomorrow I think I'll take it all apart and refresh the hubs bearings, chain , etc. I guess it will be in the "what bike did you work on today?" thread.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 17, 2021)

Good morning Cabers


----------



## Rigs (Jul 17, 2021)

ian said:


> Dig that ride, especially the bars!



Raleigh lightweight deluxe with 3 speed on the grip. These bikes were rebadged and sold by coast to coast hardware in Midwest. Cool complete light and fast bike from 75.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 17, 2021)

I rode my only non-Schwinn in my collection today.  I live in a area with 25 mph wind occurances so took this one out.  It has a Nexus 7 speed hub so is quite handy on windy days.


----------



## ian (Jul 17, 2021)

1817cent said:


> I rode my only non-Schwinn in my collection today.  I live in a area with 25 mph wind occurances so took this one out.  It has a Nexus 7 speed hub so is quite handy on windy days.
> 
> View attachment 1447541



Nice ride ya got there!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## kunzog (Jul 17, 2021)

First time I have ridden a bicycle in several years.  I just finished  2 years of cancer treatments, just started physical therapy and today I took my 1965 Raleigh RSW for a ride.


----------



## gkeep (Jul 17, 2021)

I've mostly been riding my Pierce in recents weeks. Last night our next door neighbors had some friends over for dinner on their deck and the friends parked their 1950 Packard in front. Could not resist pulling out the Pierce and taking a couple photos. Based on the paint wear around handles, edges and such it looks like this might be original paint.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 17, 2021)

kunzog said:


> First time I have ridden a bicycle in several years.  I just finished  2 years of cancer treatments, just started physical therapy and today I took my 1965 Raleigh RSW for a ride.
> 
> View attachment 1447598



Good luck i hope all is well with your remission. God bless and keep you safe. Live well and RideOn... Razin..


----------



## MP12965 (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## doccaligrns (Jul 17, 2021)

My black phantom, put a new tire on so had to ride it around a bit


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 17, 2021)

kunzog said:


> First time I have ridden a bicycle in several years.  I just finished  2 years of cancer treatments, just started physical therapy and today I took my 1965 Raleigh RSW for a ride.
> 
> View attachment 1447598



Good to hear you got out on a bike, and what a great little bike it is too!
Keep  riding!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 17, 2021)

Out on 'Inconnu' on Saturday morning, before it got too hot for me.
Pictured down a country lane on the outskirts of the village of Roke, Oxfordshire.....








...the roadside verges are still gloriously overgrown;  one small benefit from the pandemic is that the county grass cutting teams are only doing one cut per year. 
The local flora benefits


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 18, 2021)

Good morning. Road 8 miles into town for breakfast. I just love all these bridges I go over into town. Every one enjoy


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## dnc1 (Jul 18, 2021)

Out for another very hot 20 miles again this afternoon. 
Even the building looks like it's suffering in the heat.....




More wildflower action from the English countryside......


----------



## dasberger (Jul 18, 2021)

Back on the '41 Excelsior today after a  long hiatus.  She's sporting a bunch of "new" parts.  And by new I mean old...  Replaced bars, stem, headset, grips, seat, crank, BB cups/bearings, pedals and added a '41 plate.  Overcast and 78 this morning.... thats a glorious thing this time of year in Hotlanta!!  


Midtown Skyline... 









The entrance to the Atlanta Botanical Gardens looking mighty tropical today


----------



## ian (Jul 18, 2021)

Trying out the new parts on JC as well. New to me bars, jeweled grips, mirror, and new tires and tubes. I even had an offer to buy but declined
62 and sunny with the onshore breeze just getting started. .


----------



## RPower (Jul 18, 2021)

I rode two bikes today, second one first.  A 1936 Elgin Frame/Fork purchase I set up yesterday (notice those nice handlebars - thanks The Cabe!) to replace the 1934 Elgin that is mostly original.  Got 18 miles on the black 36 with proper gearing (44/23 with 3 speed).  Only got about a mile on the 34 after replacing the original wheels.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 18, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Good morning. Road 8 miles into town for breakfast. I just love all these bridges I go over into town. Every one enjoy
> 
> View attachment 1447880
> 
> ...




Lots of sailboats docked in that pond.  😲


----------



## Chuck S (Jul 18, 2021)

Early morning road bike ride


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 18, 2021)

These are in order.
1940 Western Flyer, WWII paper-boy bike, Sun carrier bag,
boy-ish rider singing and flying with the birds.








These 2 pics were same time/place, opposite directions. ^^




Signs posted mean nothing to some folks.
Great Sunday ride, up-and-down the river-trail:
Beach,Church,Beach, then home.
Fun,Fun,Fun.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 18, 2021)

Rode the Cruiser Six around parts of El Segundo today. Stopped at some of the well known automobile facilities (real and toy cars!) as well as the USAF base that primarily teams up with the local Aerospace industry. Ride on and have fun doing it!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 18, 2021)

Had to cut out a little early, and fixed a flat tire before leaving, but it was great to ride with the Denver Old bikes club. took my 1936 crusty Huffy.


----------



## ian (Jul 18, 2021)

The Colson got a new- to- her set of tires and some new flat Scout bars that I got at the Keizer bike swap. This is prolly my most favorite ride. Quiet and fast.
I shoulda paid closer attention to the sign in the last pic. Too late now, but I am feeling much better today. 
Another fine day in the PNW  😀


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 18, 2021)

Today was the shakedown cruise of my 46 Rollfast after tearing down the ND hub that was making a popping sound when coasting. Glad to report a smooth 12 mile morning ride with no popping, just quiet good performance from the hub. I have to re install the chain guard that I left off when I was working on the hub.


----------



## Pondo (Jul 18, 2021)

I finally got my late 30s Shelby rideable. Most of the parts are place holders, I just wanted to get out and ride it. I’m going to have to put gears on it for the hills around here. It’s a fun bike to ride though.


----------



## doccaligrns (Jul 18, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Had to cut out a little early, and fixed a flat tire before leaving, but it was great to ride with the Denver Old bikes club. took my 1936 crusty Huffy.
> 
> View attachment 1448386
> 
> ...



What kind of shifter is on the autocycle


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 18, 2021)

doccaligrns said:


> What kind of shifter is on the autocycle



New departure 2spd


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2021)

Point Loma, San Diego.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 18, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Point Loma, San Diego.View attachment 1448500
> View attachment 1448501
> View attachment 1448502
> View attachment 1448504
> ...



Where was the head's up about this ride?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2021)

Short notice, so it just kind of happened.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 19, 2021)

I took my Shelby Traveler for the OBC Bluz Cruz in Denver yesterday.  🙂


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 19, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Rode the Cruiser Six around parts of El Segundo today. Stopped at some of the well known automobile facilities (real and toy cars!) as well as the USAF base that primarily teams up with the local Aerospace industry. Ride on and have fun doing it!
> 
> View attachment 1448316
> 
> ...



So what's the story of the Automobile Driving Museum all about? Never even heard of this place.. Thanks for sharing Ron, And RideOn... Razin... P.S Now it's on my bucket list...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 19, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Rode the Cruiser Six around parts of El Segundo today. Stopped at some of the well known automobile facilities (real and toy cars!) as well as the USAF base that primarily teams up with the local Aerospace industry. Ride on and have fun doing it!
> 
> View attachment 1448316
> 
> ...



I just noticed Mattel's 333 address same as the Shimano 3 speed logo of 333.. Such a coincidence... LOT'S of good stuff going on in there... RideOn.. Razin...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 19, 2021)

ian said:


> The Colson got a new- to- her set of tires and some new flat Scout bars that I got at the Keizer bike swap. This is prolly my most favorite ride. Quiet and fast.
> I shoulda paid closer attention to the sign in the last pic. Too late now, but I am feeling much better today.
> Another fine day in the PNW  😀
> 
> ...



Just don't ride on the tracks when the" TRAIN'S A COMIN" And don't fall in CAUSE YA MIGHT GET WET!!! HA!! HAA!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 19, 2021)

Pondo said:


> View attachment 1448459
> 
> I finally got my late 30s Shelby rideable. Most of the parts are place holders, I just wanted to get out and ride it. I’m going to have to put gears on it for the hills around here. It’s a fun bike to ride though. View attachment 1448460



Really love your side stand.. How handy is thatstick of wood when you need one... RideOn... Razin..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 19, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I took my Shelby Traveler for the OBC Bluz Cruz in Denver yesterday.  🙂 View attachment 1448623
> 
> View attachment 1448624



WOW!! That's a really NICE Traveler.. Really love the stars in the spokes. Bet it's NEATO at nite if lites shine on them just right.. Thanks for sharing Mr. Monkeyarms... RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## ian (Jul 19, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Just don't ride on the tracks when the" TRAIN'S A COMIN" And don't fall in CAUSE YA MIGHT GET WET!!! HA!! HAA!!!



Now ya tell me.......


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 19, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> WOW!! That's a really NICE Traveler.. Really love the stars in the spokes. Bet it's NEATO at nite if lites shine on them just right.. Thanks for sharing Mr. Monkeyarms... RideOn.. Razin..






Thanks Razin'! The stars are peel & stick from the craft store. Not sure how reflective they are at night though. Never bothered to look! 🤣


----------



## Pondo (Jul 19, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1446625
> 
> View attachment 1446626



What is this bike?  I've never seen one like it before.  Pretty amazing!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 19, 2021)

Loving this reproduction  roadmaster


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 19, 2021)

Beautiful start of the day, Velvet deLuxe rolling along in rhythm of it all,
this Osprey is hanging out at Starbucks now,🥰








sunny and warm at the Wedge early today,








Great ride on another wonder-filled day.


----------



## Rat Rod (Jul 19, 2021)

1961 Schwinn Streamliner


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 19, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> So what's the story of the Automobile Driving Museum all about? Never even heard of this place.. Thanks for sharing Ron, And RideOn... Razin... P.S Now it's on my bucket list...



They have a very nice collection of cars and do private and corporate events there as well as museum tours, education and such. Only been around about ten years or so, I believe.


----------



## RPower (Jul 19, 2021)

Not old...yet....but had to move far fast and wasn't up to the Elgin today.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 19, 2021)

Had the 35 Shelby out for a while today but not long as you need lower gearing here if you want to get around comfortably...


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 19, 2021)

Pondo said:


> What is this bike?  I've never seen one like it before.  Pretty amazing!



Se racing quadangle


----------



## Pondo (Jul 19, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> Se racing quadangle



It's pretty badass!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 19, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Loving this reproduction  roadmaster
> 
> View attachment 1448686
> 
> ...



Did this bike come from Mike Kaplan on the east coast by chance? Really want one of these bikes, but will have to wait so i can see Mike the Bike's mueseum while i'm out their.. Thanks for sharing and RideOn... Razin...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 19, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Had the 35 Shelby out for a while today but not long as you need lower gearing here if you want to get around comfortably...
> View attachment 1448911
> View attachment 1448914



What type of tyres are you running on your Shelby? Iv'e never seen tyres with those treads before. Kinda COOOL looking. RideOn... Razin..


----------



## ian (Jul 19, 2021)

Took ole JC out for a much needed workout today. What a superbitchin' day!
66 and the usual onshore breeze and very few tourons. Up and back and up and back for 15 miles or so.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 19, 2021)

Rode two bikes around the hood today, the ‘56 Hornet for a few miles and a mountain bike that I picked up off of CL for cheap. I have been looking for one for a neighbor kid after getting a bike for his brother a few weeks ago. This one is pretty fast and is cleaning up nicely. Has black machined alum wheels with SS spokes that would be sweet on a klunker/rat type build…maybe I keep this one…Ride on and have fun!


----------



## ian (Jul 19, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Rode two bikes around the hood today, the ‘56 Hornet for a few miles and a mountain bike that I picked up off of CL for cheap. I have been looking for one for a neighbor kid after getting a bike for his brother a few weeks ago. This one is pretty fast and is cleaning up nicely. Has machined alum wheels with SS spokes that would be sweet on a klunker/rat type build…maybe I keep this one…Ride on and have fun!
> 
> View attachment 1448983
> 
> View attachment 1448984



I see ya still got some room in the shop!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 19, 2021)

ian said:


> I see ya still got some room in the shop!



Strange, but there always seems to be room for “just one more”😎


----------



## mrg (Jul 19, 2021)

Cool Monday afternoon ride over to the car show on the 41 Henderson.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 20, 2021)

Rode the 36 Fleetwood to the park with the kiddo. Finally finished up graveyards this morning and hoping to get some riding in during the last time off I have before school starts for the kid.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Coalfield (Jul 20, 2021)

Apologies for not posting rides daily, as they occur.  But these 2 have each seen a couple of rides lately.
Early 70’s Zeus - acquired as bare frameset, now reZeus’d components-wise. And late 80’s Falcon, whose lugged 531c frameset harkened an earlier nostalgia for me, which dictated friction downtube shifting and non-aero brake hoods.  



A love-ly day



Together on the deck - been so dry lately around Seattle’s east foothills that staying out overnight has been possible. 



A regular ‘little red racer’, lotsa fun.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 20, 2021)

There are a lot of funny little things that "Happen" every day,
when out riding an old two-wheeled transport vehicle;🤩




had shrimp tacos at Great Mex again,
for Taco Tuesday; awesome as usual;




a few names from today: Crystal & Pat, Jeremy & Chewy, Fearless & Snowball, Star Queen, Mark & Holly
Awesome to be able to ride the beach today,
1938 Tiki Twinbar, by Snyder.🥰


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 20, 2021)

Rode the 37 Dayton to the park with the kiddo.


----------



## Rat Rod (Jul 20, 2021)

77 Schwinn cruiser Rat 5 miles


----------



## DaGhost (Jul 21, 2021)

Cruised the tre


----------



## fattyre (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## littleman (Jul 21, 2021)

Out for a ride on the 40 what a nice day for a ride ride on


----------



## ian (Jul 21, 2021)

Found a new to me spot to ride, but Lewis and Clark beat me to it by 215 years. Almost the farthest NW you can get in NW Oregon. Another great day here in the PNW.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 21, 2021)

Mid day ride at the beach on the Cruiser Six. Sunny and clear today with plenty of people escaping the inland heat. Ride on and have fun!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 21, 2021)

Yes, very nice at the beach;








riding with @cyclingday saw @sprocket out for a ride.🥰


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 21, 2021)

littleman said:


> Out for a ride on the 40 what a nice day for a ride ride on
> 
> View attachment 1449738
> 
> ...



So you must be from the Appleton area.. Were practically neighbors, as i live in Kiel.. Really nice old Columbia too... RideOn.. Razin...


----------



## RPower (Jul 21, 2021)

Mountain bike for adrenaline, road bike for speed but old cruisers for the shear joy of riding a bike.  Definitely not the way you want a ride to start out but after correcting self inflicted operating issues, all is well that ends well.  I have to rethink my homemade shifter.  20 miles, steep grade, I have finally nailed the gearing, though my high end is lacking.  Adding more gears equals cold spreading the drop outs, so I only have three gears to work with.  Not exactly Redondo beach here.


----------



## RPower (Jul 21, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> *Wish I could ride*
> 
> My back is out. Even out of work for 2 weeks. I'll spend my time doing research and track down the parts I need for the motobike I just got. Sucks.



Have you considered an e bike?  1960ish Rex Chrome frame with Frankenbike parts assortment, 5 speed SA hub and goes 35mph for 30 miles with throttle only.  I built a couple of these as prototypes for a dude who must have run out of the Shark Tank $ lol and now they are mine .


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 21, 2021)

Couldn’t ride early morning and the rest of the day was too freaking hot so I rode the Westfield tonight 10 miles around my hood. The upgraded LED bulb really brightens up the road.


----------



## mrg (Jul 21, 2021)

Rode the Kolumbia Klunker over to the Wed. car show.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 22, 2021)

ian said:


> Found a new to me spot to ride, but Lewis and Clark beat me to it by 215 years. Almost the farthest NW you can get in NW Oregon. Another great day here in the PNW.
> 
> View attachment 1449805
> 
> ...



Beautiful spot, beautiful bicycle and a great photo!


----------



## ian (Jul 22, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Beautiful spot, beautiful bicycle and a great photo!



Thanks. As I was riding I thought of your pics and the tall grass along the "verges" .


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 22, 2021)

Still very hot (relatively speaking) across the pond.
Out for a morning ride on the 'Cycles Morot' truss-bridge framed cycle from Lagny sur Marne, near Paris,  France.....









...pictured at the corner of 'Cottesmore Lane' between the villages of Ewelme and Benson,  South Oxfordshire.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 22, 2021)

I chose my stretched & lowered Huffy Sportsman for Longmont Bike Night last night since I haven't ridden it in a while.


It's parked next to the big rock with an eagle on top. Another lovely evening to ride with 80 or so like minded folks!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 22, 2021)

My red bike


----------



## Rigs (Jul 22, 2021)

kunzog said:


> First time I have ridden a bicycle in several years.  I just finished  2 years of cancer treatments, just started physical therapy and today I took my 1965 Raleigh RSW for a ride.
> 
> View attachment 1447598



Perfect therapy


----------



## Rigs (Jul 22, 2021)

2000’s era Chinese Schwinn. Parking is 3 dollars an hour in Cocoa Beach?  Fantastic riding cheap bike with some new bars and and a newer seat. Laid back cruising bike for a guy too cheap to pay for parking.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 22, 2021)

64 American Deluxe, just added vintage westwinds.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 22, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> WASP running original Schwinn Typhoon Cord tires from Christmas '53
> two times to Sunset Beach on this glorious Monday June 28, 2021



Today, took the Wasp out for the 1st time since it's last ride, ended with a rear tire tube replacement.
Made it to Sunset Beach when i noticed the front tire was "squishy".








notice green dice valve stem caps😍




Here, i decided to just pump it up, and see how far i get,
'til i need to pump it up again...




stopped 3 times to pump it up by this point.
Made it to Fearless, where he "patched" it,
without pulling the front wheel.
Not a fan of old original tires, but it's parked back inside,
where i get to look at its' beautiful lines and color daily;
along with a few other "Choice" rides.🥰


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 22, 2021)

Rode the Dyno Glide down to the park today. Was thinking of selling this one, but it really is nice with the 7 speed hub and I just like the way this particular bike rides. 
@tripple3 - you on old tires?? They are wall hangers now!


----------



## Mikeob (Jul 22, 2021)

1916 ish mead crusader- just finished


----------



## COB (Jul 22, 2021)

Cruisin' Crusty


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 22, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Still very hot (relatively speaking) across the pond.
> Out for a morning ride on the 'Cycles Morot' truss-bridge framed cycle from Lagny sur Marne, near Paris,  France.....
> View attachment 1450105
> 
> ...



What is that tucked up under your seat a spare tyre tube? Really don't need a side stand with all the Stone Henge walls dotting the country side... Really love those old bridge type frame bikes are really COOOL...  RideOn... Razin...


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 22, 2021)

Got a couple bikes out after dinner for a cruise around the neighborhood , 2 green ones tonight , they both ride great , thanks for looking !!!!!!!


----------



## mrg (Jul 22, 2021)

A cruse around Orange on the Chartreuse Klunker, riding around these neighborhoods I don't have a chance to get the Sachs auto hub into 2nd gear.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 23, 2021)

Love the Columbia Mark very cool color !!!!!!


----------



## The classic roll (Jul 23, 2021)

Shining sea bikeway on Cape Cod great for vintage bikes basically flat the whole trail.


----------



## ian (Jul 23, 2021)

The classic roll said:


> Shining sea bikeway on Cape Cod great for vintage bikes basically flat the whole trail.View attachment 1450602
> 
> View attachment 1450603
> 
> ...



Nice looking ride and nice territory too!


----------



## Angie122482 (Jul 23, 2021)

The classic roll said:


> Shining sea bikeway on Cape Cod great for vintage bikes basically flat the whole trail.View attachment 1450602
> 
> View attachment 1450603
> 
> ...



So much beauty captured in all these pictures! 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 23, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> What is that tucked up under your seat a spare tyre tube? Really don't need a side stand with all the Stone Henge walls dotting the country side... Really love those old bridge type frame bikes are really COOOL...  RideOn... Razin...



That's right, it's a spare (very) vintage inner tube.
Just for show as it doesn't hold air too well.
Red ones are quite rare in England, but very suitable for a French bike of that age.
Just wish I could find some nice old faded red 700A tyres to fit on the bike. 
The 'Iver Johnson' company certainly got that frame right when they originally designed it, so many French companies eventually copied it; "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery"so they say.
We're definitely blessed when it comes to ancient brick and stone work too.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2021)

Green-light go-straight;
don't need to know why;😂




did a lil' cleaning, chain, frame, hubs, some oil here-and-there;








rolling smooth, fender-free this fine Friday.🥰


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 23, 2021)

Back from a no-bike vacation...Riding a bike feels good!

Evening ride on the 1948 maroon Schwinn New World.

Horseshoe lake




Masonic Home Acacia Creek




Shinn House, 1876
"There’s a close and early tie between the Shinns and Berkeley. Four of the children went to Cal, son Joseph starting in 1879 when the University was just a dozen years old. The most notable academic Shinn was Joseph’s younger sister, Millicent. She not only received a degree as an undergraduate but, several years later, earned a PhD—the first graduate degree awarded to a woman by the University of California." 




Riding home...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jul 24, 2021)

59 JC Higgins, Lebanon Valley Rail Trail, Cornwall, PA


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 24, 2021)

Good morning Caber’s! There’s a bike get together in Pleasanton tonight that I just learned about! We plan on going! Hopefully some of you can make it too!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning Caber’s! There’s a bike get together in Pleasanton tonight that I just learned about! We plan on going! Hopefully some of you can make it too!
> 
> View attachment 1451259




Is Applesauce going with you?  😉  I did notice the ID change.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 24, 2021)

Lmao! Of course! My self aka porkchop, my wife aka Applesauce, and my son aka Pickle! Lol!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 24, 2021)

With any luck a bunch of you Caber’s will be there too!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 24, 2021)

07/24/2021 pedals turning 06:24, green light to go straight, 1935 Huffman rolling true;




down to Balboa, Newport Beach,
up the coast to Sunset Beach;








since it's an even number date, rode the dirt trail for a mile, next to the Power & Light sub-station.
Having fun make-Believe stories, connected to actual events seen daily,
riding an old two-wheel-transport vehicle, hand-made by the "Greatest Generation".😍


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jul 24, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> With any luck a bunch of you Caber’s will be there too!



Wish I could make it. Wrong end of the country for me. Around here, all I can find are spandex snobs, and MTBers.


----------



## ian (Jul 24, 2021)

JC and me on the riverwalk trail. It's quiet out so far, but a cruise ship approaches....


----------



## ian (Jul 24, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> With any luck a bunch of you Caber’s will be there too!



Too far South for me. Take pics and share!


----------



## Sven (Jul 24, 2021)

Back from my 2 weeks in Baldwyn  Mississippi.  Rained much of the time there.  All was good..My dad who has got back into coin collecting, found more jars and bags of coins he had stored away since who knows when. So we sorted coins and organize them in books or storage bags.




Probably the oldest bicycle in town, which is park art.



Anyway....
Time to get riding again. 
Took the 40 WF out around the neighborhood.  


I can tell I haven't riden in two weeks.



Good ride. Be Safe Gang


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 24, 2021)

Took a ride with the kiddo cruising her new bike. Stopped at a yardsale along the way. About 3 inches higher off the ground and she was "terrified". LOL.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 24, 2021)

Neighborhood rides is all my back will allow at this time. So the '61 Panther III out on the prowl. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Jul 24, 2021)

I've been riding my modern mtb almost daily, but today I rode the *1936 Snyder Hawthorne* for a nice change of pace. Very smoky from the western fires.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 24, 2021)

Met up with a hug group riding these custom bikes! Was pretty fun riding in a hug pack stopping traffic the whole way and no body was mad! All smiles and waves!


----------



## mrg (Jul 24, 2021)

Great day in socal, started out at a vintage surfboard meet ( a couple of Allstate's pulled up ) and ended up at Mooneyes open house on a Mooneyes ( parked next to a couple of shop bikes ), one of my favorites of the year with alot of wild stuff going on. meet Britt " Miss Mooneyes 2020, says she rides around Monterey on a 58 3 spd Schwinn Corvette ( she even knew it was a Stermy archer ) so told her about the SF ride next week and the Monterey ride also, too many pics of cars & action to post but a fun day and didn't even make it the a car show at my old high school.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Saturday ride with the Oxford section of the V-CC.
I was riding the '49 Holdsworth again,  but neglected to photograph it.
Instead, I snapped some of my fellow riders machines.
This "Raleigh" is an 80's reissue......




Francis'  "HGS" special......







"F. Brown" and "Raleigh".....




"The W.E.J. Cycles", a beautiful classic lightweight from the '30s.....





...very happy that I was able to ride just over 62 miles, my largest daily distance since last August's problems. Very happy.....




Keep riding!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 25, 2021)

Rode down to the spot on my 36 crusty Huffy. Saw a couple old cars along the way.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 25, 2021)

SKPC said:


> I've been riding my modern mtb almost daily, but today I rode the *1936 Snyder Hawthorne* for a nice change of pace. Very smoky from the western fires.View attachment 1451495
> View attachment 1451497
> View attachment 1451498
> View attachment 1451532



I really love your builds. They all have the perfect look to me!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 25, 2021)

Early Mornin ride on the changed up 2 speed ‘52 Spitfire pig bike.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 25, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> I really love your builds. They all have the perfect look to me!



Thank you for the comments, I really appreciate it @RustyHornet.  Functional with an aesthetic continuity if possible is always my goal.🛠️🚴‍♂️🌎


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 25, 2021)

..


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 25, 2021)

Took the Westfield out this morning before it gets too hot. I still have to do some yard work before it rains later so it was a quick 8 miles.









The Senior Park is going well and should be completed pretty soon


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 25, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> Took the Westfield out this morning



Me too!
1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary special,
down the river trail to the beach, stopped here to kick broken glass bottle pieces off the path.😊








This is far-as-i-could-go,
to turn-around and make it to church, almost on-time.
Some guys were asking about the bike; you know how that goes.🥰


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 25, 2021)

Fremont to Woodside...Huddart Park this morning...103 kilometers on the 1942 Schwinn New World.
First stop out of town...




Then up and over the Dumbarton Bridge towards the fog covered hills...




Made a quick detour to this park...




The famous Roberts Market in Woodside...(originally founded in 1889 in S.F. by W.F. Roberts as a butcher shop. This site was started in 1960 by grandson George Roberts.)




After Huddart County Park visit, I headed back over the bridge and north toward Hayward...








Great day for a ride!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 25, 2021)

Hit the flea market and found a buddy!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 25, 2021)

About 12-15 miles today. My 1945 RoadMaster and my buddy on his 1946 Dx


----------



## Sven (Jul 25, 2021)

I dug the Corvette out for an evening ride.



Awww...to be young again. He zipped passed me and demonstrated his trick riding. 



Hey where that kid go?  Oh ...I guess he reach his boundary and had to go home. 


Good Ride.



Ride and Stay Safe Gang


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 25, 2021)

Finally got around to doing some work on the '36 Colson so I could ride it.


----------



## ian (Jul 25, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> Finally got around to doing some work on the '36 Colson so I could ride it.View attachment 1452191
> 
> View attachment 1452192
> 
> View attachment 1452193



Well?? Howz she ride ? Colson smooth I'll bet 😎


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 25, 2021)

Fantastic! 👌😍


----------



## SKPC (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 25, 2021)

Rode the Cruiser Six around what used to be open spaces where we would ride bikes through the fields and horse stables as kids. Now part of greater El Segundo. Ride on, all!


----------



## MP12965 (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 25, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Got a couple bikes out after dinner for a cruise around the neighborhood , 2 green ones tonight , they both ride great , thanks for looking !!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1450554
> 
> ...



I think you got the tail light on the head light, or is that the head light off the tail light? I don't know!!! RideOn.. Razin...


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Jul 25, 2021)

Finally got a chance  to ride some of the Santa Ana river bike trail ..Had blast highly recommended !


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 26, 2021)

WESTCOASTRIDERS said:


> Finally got a chance  to ride some of the Santa Ana river bike trail ..Had blast highly recommended !
> 
> View attachment 1452390
> 
> ...




Wow what a beauty. 😍


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 26, 2021)

After a new tube, spoke replacement & hub adjustment I took my custom '41 Schwinn DX for a ride & stopped at Scrumptious for some hand made ice cream. 😍


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Jul 26, 2021)

I rode my '64 Varsity Tourist to do a few chores.



First stop the post office to mail a letter and my wife's speeding ticket fine off. (39/30 zone. Maryland just needs some $$$)



Here I go speeding down the trail.



A low shot



Then to the bank to get four rolls of pennies to see if I can find any 1969s or any other interesting coins for my father.



The last stop was at the Amish Market. I was looking for the head guy, Noah,  to give home some papers ( the roll under my saddlebag). But he wasn't there. Tomorrow is another day.



Great ride.
Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 26, 2021)

Happy Monday, 'nuther Day!
Rain forecast so pulled the carrier bag;








to the tip of Balboa,




to Sunset Beach, then back to the river trail, was where it started raining.
Fun ride, good to be home.


----------



## mrg (Jul 26, 2021)

The mooneyes was still in the car from the weekend (Mooneyes open house & cycle swap)  so rode it around USC between appointments and it felt kinda weird, 80 degrees but 70% plus humidity🥺, I know what the rest of the country deals with but let me put this in perspective, we got .12 inch of rain (yes that's point 12) making this the wettest july 26 EVER! ( on record ) and just that .12 in. makes this the 4th wettest July ever in LA area! ( we have not had any other rain this july ) , Oh when is the last time you've seen a pay phone, not sure when this worked last.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 26, 2021)

This is for Marty @cyclingday who always has to stop and smell the roses.... LoL 💐🌹










By the way that's almost 3 stories high!


----------



## ozzie (Jul 26, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Monday, 'nuther Day!
> Rain forecast so pulled the carrier bag;
> View attachment 1452693
> 
> ...



You can ride that one straight to my “pool room”. Not sure if you have ever seen the Aussie cult movie The Castle, but I am sure you and a lot of the members here would love it. Link to short video of the movie highlights. Starred Eric Bana before he made it big.


----------



## Sven (Jul 26, 2021)

I went for an early evening ride on my '69 RatRod Western Flyer with Wade.


I put the jell seat cover for a 12 mile ride.



The winds are started picking up



Nice looking Crepe Myrtle.



Looks like storm rolling..oh no , the rain might make my bike rust.



My fat self busted seat spring. Hmmmm....I guess I'll put the Brooks B-72, I cleaned up yesterday.
Why not?  


Great Ride
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## mrg (Jul 26, 2021)

Finally decided to let this early 80 Cruiser Deluxe go, it was a old friends who passed last year so put a few miles on it to the Monday evening show.


----------



## Miq (Jul 26, 2021)

Night ride w Philthy to Kyrene on the 48 Columbia Cruiser.  Muggy.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 27, 2021)

The chrome bike today


----------



## Sven (Jul 27, 2021)

Brought out my heavy hauler today, 1979 FFS Suburban . I needed to pick up some produce and things for my wife's birthday.




I first stopped off at the Amish Market to give the head guy , Noah.  some requested documents.  


Afterwards, I went to Dollar General for a card  and oh yeah..no more helium balloons (STRIKE 1)


.... then the Lighthouse liquors to get some non refrigerated Red, White and Bery wine coolers they only sell cold. ( STRIKE 2 ) Tomorrow is another day.


Rolled back to the Amish Market and bought a flat ( 10+ pounds) of cherry tomatoes and peaches. 
Great ride. 
Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 27, 2021)

It seems easier to pedal into the wind without the bag up front.😜
56 miles today, personal invitation to memorial at Duke's for George Draper, of George's Surf Shop, Main St
Plaque downtown, "Town Hero" 
Celebration of Life.🙂
Great Day!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 27, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1453338
> It seems easier to pedal into the wind without the bag up front.😜
> 56 miles today, personal invitation to memorial at Duke's for George Draper, of George's Surf Shop, Main St
> Plaque downtown, "Town Hero"
> ...



Owner of rockin fig surf shop on the same street just died the other day.crazy


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 27, 2021)

Lunchtime ride around town...1930s Westfield Crusader-Ranger...Don't know what it is but it rides great! missing peanut tank...has misc. parts. From the old Faber's Cyclery.

Heading out




Quarry Lakes, with a young Dragon Tree (Draceana draco, islands of N. Africa)




Then through Niles district




out to the Alameda creek trail




Heading home




Great day for a ride!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 27, 2021)

Wartime Elgin from home to the state of Alaska with my little girl.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 28, 2021)

Rode the Hawthorne down to another _runaway loaded dump truck wreck_ at the main roundabout that took two cars out and sent some to the hospital.  This has been going on for years now and our_ Mayo_r is fully responsible, siding with the R/E development communities convenience and profit over resident's and visitor's safety.(who pay his salary)   These loaded construction dump truck blowouts have been going on for 10 years now on the dangerous Mine Road(224)and residents haver been demanding action to stop it for as many.  The city has the ability to re-route them down a safer road, but it takes 15 more minutes. The city also knows that 65% of all of these trucks are not roadworthy.   I am stunned someone has not been killed yet.  At least 6 of these hurtling death traps have so far have lost their brakes and flew at high speed into residential houses, retail parking lots and the roundabout filled with vehicles.  The mayor looks the other way and maintains innocence.  If someone dies, the city will lose it's shirt...


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 28, 2021)

Riding solo today, so I stopped for a bit, to check out the spirited beach volleyball action.


----------



## ian (Jul 28, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1453829
> Riding solo today, so I stopped for a bit, to check out the spirited beach volleyball action.



Don't blame ya!!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 28, 2021)

Giant Via


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 28, 2021)

'48 Western Flyer around the neighborhood. A beautiful afternoon.  Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Jul 28, 2021)

I took  short ride after putting on the Brooks saddle on the 69 RatRod Western Flyer. Needs a longer seat post.




Later on in the early evening , I took a ride on my '87 Schwinn High Sierra aka "Pack Mule (PMX)".



Rolled down the trail forva 12 mile journey.



Finally,  got the hang of "No Hands" on this one.



Time to head home



Great ride
Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## ozzie (Jul 28, 2021)

Nice winter's day to be out Kruisin' on the Kos.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 29, 2021)

I took my Shelby Traveler for Longmont Bike Night last night. The theme was "Christmas in July" on another lovely Colorado evening.



Some friends



@palepainter on his Build Off X53 cruising Main St.





Then over to Long's Peak taphouse to replenish nutrients with some friends.



Hard to believe it was 100° during the day! A ride with friends is a great way to end the day! 🤓


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 29, 2021)

Super-Fun riding the Western Flyer Heavy Duty WWII service bike to the river trail;




to the beach, then north to Sunset Beach, turn around and head back to HB Pier,
where I saw Jim riding an Excelsior, DX;




by the time I rode back to Sunset tower and back, fog rolled in;








clear and sunny down at the Wedge, Newport Beach,
rolled with a "Speed Skater" that passed me in Huntington Beach,
the whole peninsula, great to meet Wendy, out loving life, skates regularly;




one more for Marty @cyclingday African Tulip in full bloom.🥰
Grateful to get a free day to ride my bike, again.😍


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 29, 2021)

Pulled this Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe from the pile for a ride today...

Sequoia bridge...heading for the base of Mission Peak in background...to my friend's Steve's house before he heads out for some racing at the:
SHELBY AMERICAN AUTO CLUB NATIONAL CONVENTION​
7/30/2021, 7/31/2021, 8/1/2021
Sonoma Raceway
29355 Arnold Drive, Sonoma CA, 95476




Quick loop around Lake Elizabeth, part of Fremont's central park...getting closer to the peak...




After a visit with Steve, I rode past Mission San Jose (founded in 1797 by Father Fermin Francisco de Lasuen)...




up the flank of Mission Peak...




to a small cave for a break...




Heading home after a big loop around the city...now looking back at Mission Peak from a distance...





Great day for a ride!

Edit: Here are a few Cobras for the car people...













​


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 30, 2021)

I hadn’t ridden this one in several years so I decided  to get in down yesterday and take it for a spin , bike rides great and as I get older it will probably see more use


----------



## hotrod (Jul 30, 2021)

M



orning ride around state recreation area by my town.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Happy Friday!
1937 Aero King, by Schwinn.








Zero issues with chain today.
Another lovely day at the beach, riding, waving, laughing, and singing some too.😃


----------



## tech549 (Jul 30, 2021)

took the b6 for a cruise!


----------



## Sven (Jul 30, 2021)

I rode my "64 Varsity Tourist to help my buddy John out at the statuary.





He bought a bunch of equipment from a man getting out of the business.  Here he is loading up a vibrating table.



After the I rode over to Wentworth that is having their moving sale. Soon the property will be a Royal Farms.



Okay this is when the day turns bad.
I saw this Subaru travelling NB on Three Notch Road, if the driver wasn't doing 100mph he / she wasn't doing anything.  The next I see is black smoke in the distance.  So I venture closer. The Subaru apparently ran the red light , and T - boned another vehicle, splitting it in half. Both vehicles caught fire.



Photos below posted by Thebaywatch.com


I heard from a reliable source later,   so far 2 deceased 1 medivaced out. Apparently there were numerous 911 calls about this duechbag passing people on the shoulder at high speeds and blowing through the red light a mile down the road. 
And of course,  the operator of the Subaru was the the one medivaced.
Anyway ..RIDE AND BE SAFE GANG!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 30, 2021)

Wow, @Sven. Two innocent lives lost and one idiot apparently lives. Terrible tragedy and a crying shame.


Rode Hermosa Beach today on the Hornet. The pic of the bougainvillea that has been there since at least the early 60’s (my wife remembers it being there when she was growing up) is for @cyclingday. Ride on and  _ride safe _should be the motto of the day.


----------



## littleman (Jul 30, 2021)

Time to rock


----------



## ozzie (Jul 30, 2021)

tech549 said:


> took the b6 for a cruise!
> 
> View attachment 1454637



Beautiful color.


----------



## ian (Jul 30, 2021)

Checking out the Coffe Girl patio. Our morning coffee and muffin stop.


----------



## Sven (Jul 30, 2021)

Got back on "Copperhead " for an evening ride with Wade


Wade riding and conversing



We stopped at Rita's 



Wade enjoying his root beer Icee as well as going thru a brain freeze...



On the trail again



Another day has come and gone.  



Great ride this evening. 
Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## fattyre (Jul 31, 2021)

Four years since I rode this bike.     My how time flies!  
Playing the bike storage shuffle game tonight.  Almost time to move into the new basement shop!


----------



## Sven (Jul 31, 2021)

fattyre said:


> View attachment 1455126



🤔Is the floor that shinny or is it water?


----------



## Sven (Jul 31, 2021)

A cool  early morning ride on my '59 J.C. Higgins Flightliner .



_"There is no mission, without nutrition "_
stopped by the WaWa and grabbed a protein bar



The fender bolt fell out somewhere so with a few mini bungees, was able to secure it good enough to continue to ride.



The bungees worked for the rest of the ride. I'm sure it played  well hell on the paint.



Anyway greatvridevthis morning
Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## SKPC (Jul 31, 2021)

Solo on the Ibis 650b mtb today.  23mi. 3hrs10min. 3300 feet climbing and descending: We've had rain so the dirt was sweet. Superb ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 31, 2021)

SKPC said:


> We've had rain so the dirt was sweet. Superb ride.



Hallelujah!!!😍
Wet along the coast here this morning; Superb-Duperb Ride!🤣









46 miles at the beach, back-and-forth, hootin', howlin', and honkin' like a hooligan.🥰


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 31, 2021)

Removed the 1/2 pitch crank off my 35 Hawthorne and went back with the og crank and skiptooth chain...Took it for a test ride..... Rides a lot better with the new set up, a little low geared before....


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 31, 2021)

Then checked on the grinding noise coming from the crank on my 49 Hawthorne....









Well, it seems that you should periodically check to see if there is any looseness in it....🤦‍♂️ 
Added some new grease, retightened it, and out for a test ride. Always a fun, tall bike to ride....my first bike I bought....


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 31, 2021)

Rode the Northern Rail Trail through Grafton today. Took out my '64 American on this beautiful day. Temps in the low 70's. An Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Rat Rod (Jul 31, 2021)

Couple of miles 56 Black Phantom


----------



## MP12965 (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## ozzie (Jul 31, 2021)

Out for a short ride on my Roadmaster/Schwinn tribute. My grandfather lived in the bluestone house which was built in 1860.

Thanks to @Krakatoa I have a real Roadmaster making its way to Australia soon.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 31, 2021)

Another good ride this evening out to Coyote Hills regional park...Schwinn Cruiser 5.
Heading toward the sun...








riding around the backside to watch the sunset...




Nice riding out here...



Pelicans...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## Rattman13 (Jul 31, 2021)

1945 Roadmaster Delivery take two. No prep paint job (to see if I liked the color), drilled out the broken head badge screws and put on head badge, rebuilt both hubs and bottom bracket, and remounted the front box. Then took it out for a nice evening cruise.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 1, 2021)

Took the 36 crusty Huffy into light rain to meet up with @Mr. Monkeyarms for the unofficial yearly Longmont cruise night. The local cops put out a statement "don't go cruising main street..... You'll get a ticket" but that doesn't stop anyone from participating. Best day of the year. The rain soon cleared up and more and more old cars were brought out. The silver 37 Lincoln Zephyr was ridiculously nice. (first pic) There were several nice originals and others built to go FAST! Unfortunately the blue corvette that looked great sitting front row was getting pushed to the curb as I pedaled home. Great time on 2 wheels.... One day I'll have something old with 4 wheels for cruise night.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 1, 2021)

Klunkin


----------



## littleman (Aug 1, 2021)

Out for a ride ride on


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 1, 2021)

Winnipesaukee River Trail  on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. The River is running high and swiftly. There was one kayaker, but he went by too fast to get a picture. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Aug 1, 2021)

Sven said:


> A cool  early morning ride on my '59 J.C. Higgins Flightliner .
> View attachment 1455194
> _"There is no mission, without nutrition "_
> stopped by the WaWa and grabbed a protein bar
> ...






Hammerhead said:


> Winnipesaukee River Trail  on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. The River is running high and swiftly. There was one kayaker, but he went by too fast to get a picture. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1456005
> View attachment 1456007
> ...



Great pics!!


----------



## Sven (Aug 1, 2021)

Took a late afternoon 12 mile ride on my '55 Corvette. Cloudy skies with a chance of showers , so says the weather people.


Interesting little grave site. Don't know why the tomb looking thing is cracked up.



Dark clouds have moved in. I guess its time to head home.



Great Ride.
RIDE SAFE GANG !


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 1, 2021)

Green light=Go Straight
1940 Red Streak




lovely morning along the river trail;




sunny and warm in Balboa,
next pic, the plume of smoke is the HB power plant,
where I ride by often;








pulling into Long Beach, just after 9 AM




Monthly Cyclone Coaster ride in Long Beach;




Digging this bike with California bars, mirror, horn, bell, and leather streamer grips,
rides real nice.🥰


----------



## littleman (Aug 1, 2021)

Sure is nice day for a ride ride on


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 2, 2021)

Took the 1950 red phantom out for a late evening cruise love this old bike !!!!
All original paint bike need to one of my better seats on it , thanks for looking !!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 2, 2021)

I didn't take any pics while out the other night with @Balloonoob for cruise night. There were some really nice cars though and had a great time! Looking forward to next year!!

I finally got in a good ride on my newest Huffy after finally taking time to secure what is left of the seat upholstery. I've made a few other adjustments to suit my needs as well.



I had to stop to get an ice cream cone on the way home......




This is really the first real ride I've had on this bike and thoroughly enjoyed it!! 😎 Can't wait to ride it more!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 2, 2021)

The early scrambler early in the morning


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 2, 2021)

1977 Schwinn Cruiser 5 miles


----------



## Sven (Aug 2, 2021)

I rode my Suburban today.  Had to drop off some jars and an egg carton. Also wanted to pick up some Chow Chow.



Down tne way  I go. The computer definitely needs a wheel circumference recalibration. I know I am not going that fast.



Hmmm.....I think.....I get....the point.

what a nice day for a ride.






RIDE SAFE GANG !


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 2, 2021)

Down tne way I go. The computer definitely needs a wheel circumference recalibration. I know I am not going that fast.

Sven looks like you got help from a tailwind!😉


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 2, 2021)

Went out early this morning to a “cool” 83 but feeling like 96 with 94% humidity😵‍. After riding 13 miles and getting home I was drenched in sweat.
Can’t wait for summer to go away and cooler temps to return!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 2, 2021)

Morning sunshine at the beach today.🥰



Two trips to the tower today.
1934 AIRFLYTE, by Huffman.
"Air-crafted" rides  amazing.😍


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 2, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> 1977 Schwinn Cruiser 5 miles



1954 Schwinn Wasp 5 miles;
rides real nice.🥰




On original Schwinn Typhoon Cord tires.
This bike stays in the house, when not out for a ride.🤩


----------



## Sven (Aug 2, 2021)

I dug my '72 Varisty,  a.k.a. "Yellow Fever " out for a evening ride around the neighborhood.  


I rode around for about half an hour before sun started to set.



Time to roll home.



Great little ride!
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## mrg (Aug 2, 2021)

Cruized light today on the 77 Spitfire to drool at some red cars🤤,


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 2, 2021)

The 36 Huffman double bar was the bike of choice for this weekend's outing that ended with the Rolling Relics ride in San Francisco. Except for a flat the night before on our way home from the brewery in San Carlos, it performed flawlessly. As did my girl's Murray built Elgin.

























Oh yeah...then there was the forbidden ride taken on a bike who's manufacture shall not be named🤫


@Autocycleplane


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 3, 2021)

Before work cruise


----------



## Sven (Aug 3, 2021)

Took the Suburban back out for some heavy hauling today. 


Stopped here for a little something 



Picked up two dozen ear of corn   from the Amish market and brought it to the statuary to give  one dozen to the "boss" man.



"Boss" man gave me a circular saw to try to work on.



Rolling home.



Great ride.
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 3, 2021)

Rolling along regular route,
1935 Velvet deLuxe;



52 miles today; needs service again.😆


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 3, 2021)

Rode to work and back today. It was dark on my way in at 5am.  The seasons are a'changing.


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 3, 2021)

Rocking my $100 daily driver Chinese made Raleigh whoop whoop! Still shipping from VT!


----------



## SKPC (Aug 3, 2021)

Out and about on the 36 Snyder townie.



Outdoor equipment trade gathering setting up for a week in town,..



Two historic Red Light District homes built in the late 1800's being gutted/restored.






A restored One...



A quicky charge to help me get home...



Some Cali visitors in town getting some.



One more 360 spin on our little Blue Planet as it makes its' way around the power source.   Every spin counts.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 4, 2021)

The quadangle


----------



## mrg (Aug 4, 2021)

Still had the 77 Spitfire in the car so a few laps around the old USC medical campus between appointments this morning.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 4, 2021)

1996 'Orange' C16 r today.
24 miles to and from a fellow V-CC member and friends house,  to work on a special rear hub (see elsewhere for the outcome).
Briefly held up by this fallen Poplar tree.....







...it's still a very fine machine,  25 years after I purchased it.....


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 4, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Rode to work and back today. It was dark on my way in at 5am.



Me too today; about 4:45 pedaling away...
Working at Knott's Berry Farm replacing light fixtures.




16 miles round-trip to the shop.
Shorts and T-shirt weather here still;








Glad to not buy gas!😂


----------



## ozzie (Aug 4, 2021)

Blasted around town on this 2021 SE Fast Ripper I got recently before chilling in the park watching the ducks. Cool thing, the dealer I bought this bike from moved to Australia some 40 years ago from California and told me me he got to know some of the original SE crew while he was working in a coffee shop near the factory. This thing definitely lives up to its name and its so easy to ride I feel like I'm cheating.


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 4, 2021)

About a 12 mile ride tonight on the ‘33 Schwinn. Been a little bit since I’ve been on a good ride, needed that. Just kept on riding...


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 4, 2021)

Test ride to some of my favorite spots on the Heavy Duti after some BB maintenance. Bikes rides smooth. Back in the rotation.
















Niles, Ca. 
"The Niles Depot Museum is located in the former Southern Pacific Railroad colonnade-style passenger depot built in 1901, and freight depot, located in the Niles District of Fremont, California."








Heading home...




Great day for a ride.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 4, 2021)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Test ride to some of my favorite spots on the Heavy Duti after some BB maintenance. Bikes rides smooth. Back in the rotation.
> View attachment 1457770
> 
> View attachment 1457769
> ...



I have one very similar, just a little later.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 4, 2021)

Rode with some fellow cabers and about 120 other people at longmont bike night. Glad to get out and enjoy the ride.


----------



## palepainter (Aug 4, 2021)

MrMonkeyArms, Balloonoob and myself putting the old girls to the test this eve.


----------



## mrg (Aug 4, 2021)

The Orgill Flyer was the crustiest thing at this show tonight!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 5, 2021)

Another lovely evening for Longmont Bike Night last night on my Huffy made Western Flyer! The theme was "Giddy Up" cowboys & cowgirls since the County Fair starts this week.







About another month and a half of these rides left with some other fun rides coming in September.🙂


----------



## Sven (Aug 5, 2021)

Got up early,  loaded up my 64 Varsity  and did a rack and ride over the Pax river..



..to Solomons Island. A very unique and historic little town.



On the boardwalk,  looking toward the Solomons Bridge. 



The old bait shop now ice cream parlor. 



The infamous "Tiki Bar". In the 1990s, opening season weekends  were probably the biggest revenue maker for the state and county ,through DUI arrest. It still attracts large amounts of people, but the DUI /DWIs have gone dramatically. 



This Tiki is for @tripple3 .



The J.C. Lore & Sons Oyster packing plant. Established in the 1880s.Now property of the Calvert County Marine Museum. 



One of many marinas. 



Great morning ride.
RIDE SAFE GANG.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 5, 2021)

The green 47.its my road bike.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 5, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Took the 36 crusty Huffy into light rain to meet up with @Mr. Monkeyarms for the unofficial yearly Longmont cruise night. The local cops put out a statement "don't go cruising main street..... You'll get a ticket" but that doesn't stop anyone from participating. Best day of the year. The rain soon cleared up and more and more old cars were brought out. The silver 37 Lincoln Zephyr was ridiculously nice. (first pic) There were several nice originals and others built to go FAST! Unfortunately the blue corvette that looked great sitting front row was getting pushed to the curb as I pedaled home. Great time on 2 wheels.... One day I'll have something old with 4 wheels for cruise night.
> 
> View attachment 1455809
> 
> ...



Nice contrast.  Your krusty Huffy is just as cool & fun as those (hot) cars and much cheaper.  Plus the cardio benefits of pedaling. For the record, I have the vintage car sickness as well.  Those projects mostly have to wait until I either finish the house projects, retire or both.


----------



## Sven (Aug 5, 2021)

Changed  out bikes,  to haul an about 6 lb "Surgar Baby" melon and a Mikita cordless circular saw. 




Definitely not able to do a "Look no hands"  with the weight in the crate.


Got the melon dropped  at the Gas  & Go , which is next door to the Statuary.  That is where the saw was going.



After a bit I rode over to the Amish Market to pick up some cucumbers. 



Time head on home.



Great Ride #2
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 5, 2021)

1977 Schwinn rat Beach cruiser over 20 miles five cities under 2 hours bike life


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 5, 2021)

Sven said:


> Changed  out bikes,  to haul an about 6 lb "Surgar Baby" melon and a Mikita cordless circular saw.
> View attachment 1458003
> Definitely not able to do a "Look no hands"  with the weight in the crate.View attachment 1458014
> Got the melon dropped  at the Gas  & Go , which is next door to the Statuary.  That is where the saw was going.
> ...



I really dig your posts on this thread. The little stories about each location, very cool! 😎
Great stuff...


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 5, 2021)

Left at 4:44 pedaling WWII service bike, '40 Western Flyer with Light For All bag,
carrying my lunch;
laying in the bike lane is a Tiki torch,
picked it up and carried it into the darkness;




5:04 Heil Ave, H.B.











just happens to be under early rising waning crescent moon.🥰 @Hammerhead

After work there's a big fog bank rolling on the coast,
so the ride home is 15 miles, doing the HB strand;








picked up this toddler pair of LEVI's shoes in the bike lane,
I have to wait-and-see what happens with 'em....




after work at the beach, a lil' different but same;
do what you love.🥰


----------



## Majdotkool (Aug 5, 2021)

Just got my Moms 1952 BF Goodrich Schwinn back on the road today! It spent 40 years in the garage rafters. Sweet sweet ride that I will cherish forever.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 5, 2021)

Took the C model out for a spin and of course ended up at "the Cup" killer rider don't understand why the trash talk on them...










Then made it home and this was parked across street from my house..... amazing...lol


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 5, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Left at 4:44 pedaling WWII service bike, '40 Western Flyer with Light For All bag,
> carrying my lunch;
> laying in the bike lane is a Tiki torch,
> picked it up and carried it into the darkness;
> ...



Grabbing shoes is just plain, really weird....


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 5, 2021)

🤣🧐


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 5, 2021)

Short little hop with my little one to the park tonight. My ‘52 Spitfire and her ‘80 Lil Tiger.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 5, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Grabbing shoes is just plain, really weird....



This is the area on Warner, about 15' apart.
Turns out they are the right size for my grand-nephew in Big Bear.😍
Bummer for the person who probably left them on the roof of their car and drove away.😟
funny you think that's weird...🤣
not the tiki torch flying west on Heil at 5 AM this morning.😜


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 6, 2021)

The white bike.no shoes were found


----------



## Eatontkd (Aug 6, 2021)

My mouse died (computer...) so I jumped at the chance to ride an errand for a new one!!


----------



## rusty_apache (Aug 6, 2021)

1901 Cleveland beveled gear chainless.
1912 Asian revival Bungalow 










The home of panoramic photography Pioneer E.L. Goldbeck 






Highland Park Lutheran church where my grandparents were married.


----------



## Sven (Aug 6, 2021)

I rode my 1972 schwinn  Varsity around Charlotte Hall  area for a bit.



I like the "USMC" on this Jeep. Salute to the Bronz Star recipeant owner.



Got some travelling time in



Stopped by the mart to get a Gator Ade. Then my son texts me that he needs to be picked up from work. Ride cut a little short. But there is always this evening or tomorrow. 



Great ride none the less.
Be Safe Gang !


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 6, 2021)

Went for a good ride this afternoon at Lake Tahoe. Lots of smoke in the air from all the fires today. 
Yesterday was perfectly clear and beautiful in Sierras.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2021)

Same equipped bike to and from the shop, for work.
No treasures found today.
Finished installing all the lights in that stockroom,
onto the warehouse Monday; installing lights.🤩




ride under these transmission lines both ways; and along with them often....




Home from work on Friday is nice;
glad to ride a bike there.🥰


----------



## mrg (Aug 6, 2021)

Broke out the Lil Mahowald SK for a ride over to the Space Center.


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 6, 2021)

‘33 Schwinn today round the hood.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 6, 2021)

Rode The Winnipesaukee River Trail this evening, then downtown for sunset. Got out the '41 DX. The River is still running high and swift. Awesome time on a beautiful day. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Aug 6, 2021)

Arts Festival this weekend, so I hopped on the original paint *1936 Hawthorne *moto early to look at all the art before the hoards descended, then did a ride afterwards.   Worst air in the world here as has been reported, I could taste it and sported a light headache during the day.   A fast cold front came last night and this am, bringing the Cali fire-debris into our clean mountain air. Worst I have ever seen it, almost obliterating our skyline in under an hour.  Town is packed!   "I gotta get outa this place, if it's the last thing I ever do"!  Some pics below.  Keep the faith...


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 6, 2021)

Out early morning before it really gets hot, 12 miles on my 73 Kool Lemon   Continental.


----------



## Sven (Aug 7, 2021)

Even though the weather report suggested a 60% chance of showers this morning,  I took my '55 Corvette out for a morning ride. 



Along the way I spotted this cool old Farmall tractor and  trailer .



The rain did come and tree canopy offered a little bit of protection. 



Oh well a little rain must fall, we need it.



Good ride any way 
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## littleman (Aug 7, 2021)

What a great day for music and a ride ride on


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 7, 2021)

Got the krusty merc out for a late morning ride.tripped out when i grabbed it.the weird rainbow was a reflection off the modern street sign i had stashed under my rhino.


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 7, 2021)

Out early this morning for a 12 mile ride. Trying out a new app. Watched a plane take off and the sun rise. Absolutely perfect! No cool pics as I never stopped!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 7, 2021)

Of the few pics taken today, this is the best one, AERO KING
super nice to be riding at the beach early today,
lots of smiles, 52 miles, honkin' and wavin'.🥰


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 7, 2021)

Another old phantom that rides amazing , i put a bunch of my accessories on that were laying around , thanks for looking !!!!!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 7, 2021)

Concord/ Lake Sunapee Rail Trail today. Does not look well traveled. Which I prefer sometimes. Took out the '64 Jaguar. 
Heading out, some cool benches made from train car wheels.



A nicely shaded section of the trail






There was some kind of stop at mile marker 51? Was away from the road a bit, and not much around as far as buildings.



The rough section



To the end of the line.



Heading back.



Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## gkeep (Aug 7, 2021)

Riding over to the farmers market this morning I spotted this T-bird being brought out of the garage. On the way back I couldn't resist getting a shot of a 55 T-bird with the 58 American. Too bad I don't have a blue 55 American or a turquoise Monark.


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 7, 2021)

Wife wanted to go for a walk tonight so I rode again. ‘54 canti tonight. 6.5mi.

Been riding around this park all summer and never spotted this!!


----------



## mrg (Aug 7, 2021)

A nice day to ride the Mahowald SK over to downtown to meet some friends and hang at SteelCraft, a restaurant complex made from shipping containers, alot of neat new stuff going on around there.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 7, 2021)

Nice Sunday arvo for a short ride downtown on the Scholumbia.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 8, 2021)

The blue one


----------



## Sven (Aug 8, 2021)

Cloudy this morning,  but they are moving out quickly.  I took "Copperhead" for a ride on the Three Notch.


Yesterday's rains provided a nice canvas for a reflection shot.



How close can I get to this rabbit til it takes off?



If you go off the trail, no telling what you might find. This old Oyster boat has run aground. Actually it's a prop for Captain Leonard's Seafood restaurant



The old St Mary's Service Station is now pretty much a liquor store that sells gas. Nutin wrong with that.


Only two of the members are excommunicated Amish. As an Elder in the Amish told me once "English making a dollar under the name of the Amish"


Cool old abandoned Ford pickup full of oyster shells .


Great ride.
RiDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 8, 2021)

RustyHornet, I’m too lazy to go out that early but that is the best time to beat the heat later in the morning. I went out at 10am and had to cut short my ride due to the heat.
Went out on my Westfield and stopped for a water break. These lads are usually friendly and come close to people.









It’s sunny and hot, time to head back home.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 8, 2021)

I rode my Shelby Traveler in the parade to kick off the Boulder County Fair to represent Bicycle Longmont yesterday and had a great time!! 🙂 




Notice aaallll of the horses gathering ahead of us in the procession....🤣🤣🤣



Scott was handing out door prizes beforehand. Then out on the route!







Had a lot if fun considering we had the worst air quality in the world yesterday due to fires to the west......🙄

Further adventures ensued later in the day. But that's a topic for the Show & Tell thread.....


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 8, 2021)

Kinda smokey around here in NorCal, but we must ride on, right?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 8, 2021)

Test ride to get this dialed in for my lady:


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 8, 2021)

Back in Lake Tahoe after visiting my brother in Carson City…much better air quality today.












Great day for a ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 8, 2021)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Great day for a ride!



YES!!!
1936 Electric.
Dual lights, Dual Yoder Horns, Dual mirrors...
I let Big Mike ride it too. 🥰 @fordmike65









Too much fun for Mike. 🤣
Thanks for making the trip to Orange.
See more pics here : https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/circle-city-monthly-ride-orange-ca-aug-8th-2021.194539/


----------



## ian (Aug 8, 2021)

Had to wait for it to warm up a bit here before hitting the Riverwalk for a 20 mile spin on the '35 Colson 😀. 66 for the high, with the usual onshore breeze and AQI of 33. No smoke at all......another great day on the Left Coast.


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 8, 2021)

Got out on the 49 ACE badged autocycle today , another great riding schwinn , added a 22 tooth cog on yhe back to help on the hills , thanks for looking !


----------



## mrg (Aug 8, 2021)

A few miles around Orange on the 38 SK with the CC crew.


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 8, 2021)

1961 Schwinn Streamliner night cruise Mission Bay San Diego South California


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 9, 2021)

I took my "new look" '63 American out fir a spin on Cobb Island.



I hmmm...what a welcoming. 



This neat old store will be closing its doors after decades of serving the Cobb Island community. 



The bridge connecting main land  to the Island. 



Another old abandonded truck.



The Pirates Den 



Great ride. 
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 9, 2021)

Yellow bike today


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2021)

Back-and-Forth to the shop, same bike/route.
I really enjoy the super-early morning ride with very few cars rolling around.
Temps are low 60's AM, high 70's riding home; 
on the sidewalk, expecting no one to even see me.😀


----------



## mrg (Aug 9, 2021)

Rode the Mahowald SK around the abandononed Rancho Los Amigos today, they have developed about a 1/4 of it sense I was a kid and loosing another 5 acres to soccer fields.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 9, 2021)

Shorty loop in the neighborhood late in the day on the stripped, 36 moto-mod townie. Snyder/DPHarris  Frame & Fork/Stem & ring.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 9, 2021)

Early evening ride. One heck of a cooler temperature difference at this time compared to the daytime oven like heat.


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 9, 2021)

The Two-Tone Forty-Shelby


----------



## ian (Aug 9, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> The Two-Tone Forty-ShelbyView attachment 1460561
> 
> View attachment 1460562
> 
> View attachment 1460564



Saweeettt!!!!


----------



## Miq (Aug 9, 2021)

Finally a cooler evening without any rain. They opened up a new footbridge over the trax near Gilbert this past weekend. 



I like the little yellow sign.  The far side of the bridge is pretty fun.  If I was a kid in the hood here I would have wrecked flying down it this past weekend.  😛





Beginning and End of sunset



1948 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## ozzie (Aug 9, 2021)

Short ride through town on my lunch break.


----------



## mrg (Aug 9, 2021)

Ride # 2, SK over to the Gus's Deli Bbq car show, tires still covered in dirt from ride 1 today!


----------



## Shellygasser (Aug 9, 2021)

Good times in SD on the 1961 Debbie


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 9, 2021)

Cruising Ocean Beach on my 1961 bike Schwinn Streamliner Good Times in S.D


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 10, 2021)

Out and about early on the old Suburban. The Positron shifting is smooth and precise. Have no clue why this type of shifting wasn’t popular. Anywho, the Strava app said 18 miles traveled and max speed of 21 mph. and average speed was about 12 mph. Great riding bike.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 10, 2021)

The mongoose


----------



## Sven (Aug 10, 2021)

I took my '59 J.C. Higgins  Flightliner for a ride on the TNT.


Hands free cruising. 



Free cucumbers 🥒 being offered.



A small howitzer 



Salute 🇺🇸



Great day for a ride.
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## ian (Aug 10, 2021)

Took the Higgins out for an 8 mile cruise to check out a new-to-me area, and to see low tide in the flatlands. 71 today with that darned onshore breeze keeping the smoke away from the best part of NW Oregon. There were lotsa blackberries ripening and sealions barking away on the docks.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 10, 2021)

First ride ever on this special machine.
My nuevo 'Ciclos Minaco'.
The frameset is from the 1930's, made in Palma de Mallorca,  Illes Balears.
It was a special gift sent over from my good friend Jaume to help with my recuperation.
It's taken some time to repair the rims and source some suitably special parts to make it really eye catching.
'Fratelli Brivio' hubs, 'Elan' elliptical chainring, 'Sova speciale' brake, first pattern 'Cinelli' steel track bars, 'LaRoche Pouchois' sprint rims
So happy to be able to ride it, on so many levels.
Just a short ride,  but the first of many I hope.....










...an emotional trip, and it's a beautiful ride.
Keep on riding guys and gals!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2021)

Super-glad to pedal, after parking the work-truck.
Leave before 5 AM home before 3 PM.
Lights shining bright.🥰








Home safe. Do it again tomorrow.🥰


----------



## ian (Aug 10, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Super-glad to pedal, after parking the work-truck.
> Leave before 5 AM home before 3 PM.
> Lights shining bright.🥰
> View attachment 1460879
> ...



Love them Summer hours for work!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Aug 10, 2021)

ian said:


> Love them Summer hours for work!




Work........??


----------



## Sven (Aug 10, 2021)

I took my  '64 Varsity out for an early evening ride.







Met up with Wade and rode to Rita's.  Brain freeze icees.



Well the skies are starting to darken. Time to head on home .



Nice Ride .
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## ian (Aug 10, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Work........??



Man, that's a four letter word if I ever heard one. I've been retired for over 5 years and don't miss it at all. 😀


----------



## dave429 (Aug 10, 2021)

Took the grocery getter down to the store today to pick up a couple items. I got this bike already repainted. Previous owner did a nice job on it. I believe it’s a 1960. Has the twin cross tubes.


----------



## mrg (Aug 10, 2021)

Rode the oddball 42 Western Flyer over to Steelcraft for Taco Tuesday, still rolling on the OG Davis Deluxe tires ( they ride like a tank! ) and a flat on the way home😩, haven't decided if I keeping the bike yet or would have new tires


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 11, 2021)

74 speedster


----------



## Sven (Aug 11, 2021)

I took my '79 "stationwagon " Suburban out to day to run some
 errands and pick up some stuff. First stop Napa to get a quart of gear oil.  ( which I  believe I will not need)


Stop by "work" to see when pouring will resume. Boss's doc ( double hernia op) says next Friday.



Stopped by to pick up some maters  and a Sugar Baby



Loaded up ready to roll.



I knew it was hot out here.  But not this hot. Granted 104° is not out west  Death Valley hell fire and eternal damnation hot. But, for around here, it's  pretty hot.



The cows got the right idea. In the shade. 



Great ride despite the heat.
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2021)

Woke up by lightning, and loud thunder,
should i ride today, made me wonder;
walked outside and it was balmy,
gonna ride and listen, for if it call me.😁




Yes, there's Bolsa Sub-station, on the route to the shop;
yes there's rain in the air; head-light shows each one.








Riding home, glad to be.


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 11, 2021)

Took the frankenbike death trap for a ride tonight after rigging up a front brake. Absolutely love this thing! Can’t wait to the the Dana functional.


----------



## mrg (Aug 11, 2021)

Always some good cars on Wednesdays so rode the Spitfire5 over to ck them out!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 11, 2021)

mrg said:


> Always some good cars on Wednesdays so rode the Spitfire5 over to ck them out!View attachment 1461439
> View attachment 1461441
> 
> View attachment 1461443
> ...




Mark, next time you hit that place when that Torch Red 1937 Slant Back is there can you take a bucket load of pictures of it for me? I'm thinking that is same one I came this = close to buying back in 1999 when it was for sale at the Pomona Swap. Tan tweed interior and equipped like a Cadillac.  😜


----------



## Miq (Aug 11, 2021)

Rode over the new bridge w Philthy tonight on our way to Gilbert AZ. 




48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 12, 2021)

I rode my Flying Ace for Longmont Bike Night last night. The theme was "Hawaiian".  🙂


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 12, 2021)

A quiet small town morning cruise on my champion.i dont know who painted the fire hydrants around town.there is a few.if i did,id buy them paint to keep doing it.


----------



## Sven (Aug 12, 2021)

Again on the 79 Suburban today for some hauling action. Got my homemade chain lock and the marine lube to return.




Back at NAPA for the return.



Back on the trail to Autozone. 
Another hot one on the asphalt road and trail today.



FirstvI stopped to get some more fluids (Propel).



At the Zone picking up gear oil.



Next stop, Tractor Supply .



Loaded up on a bunch of dog food.



Taking in a little shade



Flags are at half mast today in Maryland for Fire Captain Joshua Laird who died in the line of duty.



A great ride today
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## mrg (Aug 12, 2021)

Up at USC today so did a few miles around Lincoln Park/East LA, always alot going on 😱 and glad to be on the Spitfire 5 for some of these hills and there is some great jumps in the sidewalks, last pic.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 12, 2021)

I put some new treads on the American, removed the fenders and took it out for several miles.  Next up for this one is to service all of the bearings.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 12, 2021)

ROAD THE JC HIGGINS MANIFOLD BIKE TO DAY , ITS A SUPER NICE BIKE TO RIDE AND PUMPS NICE TO .


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2021)

mrg said:


> there is some great jumps in the sidewalks, last pic.



Did you hit that?🤩
I caught a lil' air this morning.😀
In the dark, avoiding a driver who must've been asleep at the wheel.
I saw him long before and knew where I was headed.😛
Ride safe, if you happen to catch some air.


Sven said:


> RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## skeezer (Aug 12, 2021)

I rode this today. Chain installed over the weekend and "stole" some pedals off another bike. I'll have grips tomorrow and a light next week. Hooked up the Worksman front brake today and installed Person's teardrop pedals. I recently got the frame, chain guard, fork, crank set, and fenders on Ebay for $490.

Skeezer


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 12, 2021)

More Tahoe riding this evening…




plus some lake swimming with the dogs!








Great day for a ride.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 12, 2021)

Put a smaller ring on the *1935 Shelby Flyer* and rode it a bit.


----------



## skeezer (Aug 12, 2021)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> More Tahoe riding this evening…
> View attachment 1461841
> 
> plus some lake swimming!
> ...



My son and his family are there right now.
Skeezer


----------



## mike j (Aug 12, 2021)

Went for a nice unexpected ride today in London. I've had layovers there in the last four years, excluding last year. I never plan anything, just take the airport train to wherever, then walk around for a few of hours. Last couple of times it was till I was the dampest that I wanted to be on the plane ride back across the pond. It seems to rain there a lot. This year, I lucked out, around 70 degrees and five minutes of light drizzle. Walked a couple of miles, ended up at Buckinghan Palace. Well worth the walk. Back at Hyde park, came to a bicycle rental concession. I had passed a couple of small stations of them along the way. I had a long walk back, was tired, asked the guy there about the bikes. It turns out that he's from New Jersey. It cost 2 pounds for up to 24 hours. Rode it around and thru the park, they have really nice bike lanes. Found a station I could lock it into by Paddington station. Then back on the train to the airport. Third photo is of this hotel across from the park. There was guy pruning it as I passed by.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 12, 2021)

Rode the red bike to work today.  Nice cool ride home.


----------



## mrg (Aug 12, 2021)

Great time over at the last concert in the park this summer in Lakewood ( summers over?? ) rode the 58 Hornet Deluxe, nothing funnier than watching old ladies dance & sing to 80's rock & rap🤣, some good food trucks! and funny last pic guy on a 4 wheel bike with a Devo hat and a face sheald 🤪, man I hope summers not over yet, it doesn't get really hot till Sept.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 13, 2021)

Good morning Cabers


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 13, 2021)

Cruising 1977 Schwinn rat rod downtown


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2021)

off work today, pulled Velvet out for a beach ride;
quick stop at the A.T.M.












foggy just along the coast this morning;




met Marty @cyclingday for the 3rd trip to Sunset Beach today.




Thanks for breakfast with P.B.&J. on sourdough,
and the ride!🥰


----------



## mrg (Aug 13, 2021)

Always a good ride around Orange, broke out the Special order silver 80 Cruiser.


----------



## ian (Aug 13, 2021)

Got another 8 miles or so on the new tires. JC and I like the Riverwalk for easy pedaling, as long as we are traveling with the breeze. The aroma of ripe blackberries permeates the air  along with honeysuckle and roses. Life is good here in NW Oregon 😌


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 13, 2021)

Went for a hike at Squaw Valley this morning with my brother and the dogs…
Then an afternoon ride-Carnelian Bay to Nevada 😉























Great day for a ride!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 13, 2021)

There’s a ride tonight in Pleasanton


----------



## SKPC (Aug 13, 2021)

Rode the MTB's early and the_ *W*__*ards Hawthorne*_ townie later to the postoffice.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 13, 2021)

Winnipesaukee River Trail this evening.  Took out my '61 Deluxe Hornet. Then headed downtown for sunset. Also caught the waxing crescent moon. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## MP12965 (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 13, 2021)

Red one


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 13, 2021)

Pick one!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2021)

I didn't realize it until i was loading up the bikes, but we both spun bikes with recyclable fenders and lights around the OC last weekend.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2021)

Rolled the Colson and Elgin again last night to dinner and brews.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 13, 2021)

A little spin around the town last night, riding my second Mallorquin special, imagining I was riding with my friends from Mallorca who were simultaneously riding some lovely old bicycles around their home town at a local festival.....


----------



## Sven (Aug 14, 2021)

Well after last night's storm the temperature is about 25° cooler this morning. I rode  my '63 American around the Bushwood area



The Post Office serving the Bushwood community since 1908.



Down Bushwood Wharf Road



Bushwood Mill 





The Bushwood Wharf 


Great ride this early am.
Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## Pondo (Aug 14, 2021)

Beautiful locations, Sven,  and cool American!  I have an all stock '64 that looks almost the same as yours minus the tall bars.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 14, 2021)

Out and about on the Westfield before the rain comes in. A short and quick 8 mile ride not far from home just in case the weather changes for the worse. A short stop over by the still under construction Sr. Park that looks done but still closed then back home.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 14, 2021)

Good morning Caber’s! 
 Wanted to say thank you to the 925 bike life crew for putting on another fun ride in Pleasanton last night! Most of their bikes are stretched modern custom bikes. Pretty fun to see the looks on their faces when they see our old school bikes! Great to see how many of them are interested in the vintage bikes and would love to get their hands on one!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 14, 2021)

Happy Saturday!
Pulled out the Wasp for 08/14/2021












Breast Cancer awareness and Pittsburgh Steeler Fans gather on weekends 
Bolsa Chica State Beach @Shellygasser 😉




Great day at the beach!


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 14, 2021)

This bike here a 1977 Schwinn Cruiser rat


----------



## Sven (Aug 14, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning Caber’s!
> Wanted to say thank you to the 925 bike life crew for putting on another fun ride in Pleasanton last night! Most of their bikes are stretched modern custom bikes. Pretty fun to see the looks on their faces when they see our old school bikes! Great to see how many of them are interested in the vintage bikes and would love to get their hands on one!
> 
> View attachment 1462443
> ...



Man...this looks like "Sturgis for bicycles"


----------



## Sven (Aug 14, 2021)

I took my '55 Corvette out for a mid afternoon ride with Wade. As you can seeing, I Strapped a cooler on to carry ice packs two, two bottles of water and a towel.  Also in case we get got in a rain storm, I got a water resistant place to put my phone and wallet.



As Bob Ross would put it " Happy little clouds"



Wade has got a serious sweet tooth. Third time this week we've been there.  Not a problem...just saysaying.




Wade using his head and eyes as he banks a u turn.



Heading home, Bob Ross's clouds aren't looking so happy anymore.



Great Ride
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Aug 14, 2021)

Sven said:


> I took my '55 Corvette out for a mid afternoon ride with Wade. As you can seeing, I Strapped a cooler on to carry ice packs two, two bottles of water and a towel.  Also in case we get got in a rain storm, I got a water resistant place to put my phone and wallet.
> View attachment 1462555
> As Bob Ross would put it " Happy little clouds"
> View attachment 1462556
> ...




Gotta love the "Bob Ross" happy little clouds..................😁


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 14, 2021)

Really spectacular day, I took my 1963 Typhoon 2 speed out for a ride. It was not 1,000 degrees for the first time in a few weeks.


----------



## ian (Aug 14, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning Caber’s!
> Wanted to say thank you to the 925 bike life crew for putting on another fun ride in Pleasanton last night! Most of their bikes are stretched modern custom bikes. Pretty fun to see the looks on their faces when they see our old school bikes! Great to see how many of them are interested in the vintage bikes and would love to get their hands on one!
> 
> View attachment 1462443
> ...



Nice gathering 😀


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Aug 14, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Really spectacular day, I took my 1963 Typhoon 2 speed out for a ride. It was not 1,000 degrees for the first time in a few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 1462602
> 
> View attachment 1462603




Better use pic. #1 for Bike Shadow Art............Monkey hangers on the tree trunk........just sayin'...


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 14, 2021)

Left Tahoe early and now back home in Fremont for a ride...met my buddy Steve at Lake Elizabeth for some snacks and beverages. My favorite Elgin!
Heading out...





Rides great...




The lake....




Nice long ride home after our visit...




through Niles, Ca. 




Heading home...




Kept riding til sunset but that's for Sunday's post!

Great day for a ride!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2021)

Stunning winter’s day to be riding around town on my 98 Trek Classic Cruiser and snapping shots. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 14, 2021)

Did some minor adjustments and repairs on the Colson "J" model Whizzer and turned it over to my friend Jeff who became the new owner. I rode my DX framed "H" model and we went for his initiation cruise. He was grinning so much I think he got bugs in his teeth. 😂


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 15, 2021)

Rode the blue bmx cruiser around Monrovia last night.good times for sure


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Ernbar (Aug 15, 2021)

I had to cut my ride short yesterday morning  cause the weather app said 70% rain within the hour. It did look nasty to the north but didn’t rain till early evening. No rain today so a long and comfy 19 mile  morning ride on my 73 Kool Lemon Speedster. The SA shifter and hub perform ultra smooth. 









This is a modest sized mall that has been partially vacant for several years. The other side has several operating stores and a large movie theater. Quite a shame to see those stores go belly up.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 15, 2021)

Getting a little Mercury time in


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 15, 2021)

Out riding the old 56 streamliner in historic germantown ohio , low humidity and a light breeze makes for a great ride , thanks for looking  !


----------



## tacochris (Aug 15, 2021)

Did 13 miles today on the 54 Phantom....AND on 50’s tires for the naysayers. 
Had to cut short because it was entirely too hot and im old.  Haha


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 15, 2021)

Rode The Northern Rail Trail through Andover and Wilmot today. Low humidity temperatures in mid 70's. A beautiful day for a ride. Took out my '61 Panther III had an awesome time. Stopped by Potter Place depot. Picked a hitch hiker somewhere along the way.  Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## tacochris (Aug 15, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Rode The Northern Rail Trail through Andover and Wilmot today. Low humidity temperatures in mid 70's. A beautiful day for a ride. Took out my '61 Panther III had an awesome time. Stopped by Potter Place depot. Picked a hitch hiker somewhere along the way.  Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1463180
> View attachment 1463181
> View attachment 1463182
> ...



Man the scenic stuff around you is amazing.  My area is a concrete jungle sadly.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 15, 2021)

AERO KING at the beach today.


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 15, 2021)

5 speed tow rig.


----------



## Sven (Aug 15, 2021)

Took a ride down to the Yowaiski Mill on my '72 Varsity.



Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## Eatontkd (Aug 15, 2021)

Rode around the island this evening and found some live music!!


----------



## MP12965 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## MP12965 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## saladshooter (Aug 15, 2021)

Rode the 1940 Elgin DeLuxe today on the Bluz Cruz. Great day!


----------



## mrg (Aug 15, 2021)

Not sure what yr this crusty Shelby is but a little tuneup ride over to the park before sending it down the road!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 16, 2021)

I rode my Mead on Friday night with some folks to the Longmont Museum since they have a couple of bikes on display. 


I didn't take any pictures of them but learned that Gibson tractors were made here!



Then we went to Oskar Blues taphouse, The Tasty Weasel, for refreshments. 






My Brother arrived to visit for the weekend about the time the ride was over and had a great time hanging out with him!

Then took my Western Flyer for yesterday's Bluz Cruz. At one point we rode the elevators to bomb a couple parking structures! What a blast!!



Top of parking lot.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello @ Todos.!!!
Vamos, Vamos..a Correr One More Time.!!




Love lake Erie Area.... 👍 😍 👏
Stay Safe With family.!! and friends.!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 16, 2021)

the noodle liner special


----------



## Sven (Aug 16, 2021)

I took my Ratrod 69 WF Sonic Flyer around Saint Clements today. Heading out on the pier to the Potomac.






One of the Potomac's tributaries offers of Beach Road.



Another farm wagon inside abandoned building. Looks like an 



The flags flapping from the winds coming off the Potomac.



The winds mean a nice cool day for a ride.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2021)

1st ride on new Fat Franks to work and back.
All freshly re-greased hubs and BB, 
clean chain with White Lightning;
1940 Western Flyer Heavy Duty.🥰








Rolls for days....😎


----------



## ozzie (Aug 16, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> 1st ride on new Fat Franks to work and back.
> All freshly re-greased hubs and BB,
> clean chain with White Lightning;
> 1940 Western Flyer Heavy Duty.🥰
> ...



Those 2 tone FF’s are sweet.


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Aug 16, 2021)

This is the absolute rustiest bike I have ever seen, that chainguard is literally paper thin!! It took all of my patience getting this thing apart but I was determined to ride this tetanus shot!! Had to steal some wheels from my cousin to get this thing rolling. Info from fellow Cabers have led me to believe this is a 1934-36 Wards Hawthorne. Got to ride it today in all its glory!!

ps: I have the original long spring saddle but it needs to help to get it useable again. It will be refined no worries 🤘🏼


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 16, 2021)

Finally got our Electra townies back we loaned my brother in law two years ago for a week....man I gotta say I put bunch of miles on this one today and have to say one of the best riding bikes ever with the 21 spd and front shock....










Couple palm trees were sick in the oside harbor so when they cut them down a local came out and made Tiki's out of them, pretty cool!


Waves were crashing on the strand, of course didn't get a good shot of them, but killer ride on our so cal beaches today and yes the water is warming up again! Actually put my feet in the water, very nice!!!!


----------



## JLF (Aug 16, 2021)

Fall sports practice has started.  Glad it’s not still 100+ out!  Monark parts bin special (1950?).


----------



## mrg (Aug 16, 2021)

Still another couple of months of summer around here😎 so a nice afternoon to ride the 50's AirFlow over to the Deli Relics!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 17, 2021)

My colson


----------



## Sven (Aug 17, 2021)

I went for a 12 mile ride on my '64 Varsity. 


My goal was to pick up some Cherry tomatoes at the Amish market. Noone had them. Oh well, I will keep riding.
Here at old railroad mile marker 15.


Stopped by the Lighthouse to get some more Propel. Keep on trucking.



Over looking a field of beans



Skies getting more dark and rumbling in the distance.Time to head on in.



A bit muggy today, but a great ride none the less.
And as always.........
RIDE SAFE GANG


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2021)

Off work, headed for the beach, fighting the on-shore wind to get there, thinking "Tail-wind" to HB, but not today.
Prevailing SW, so the bag gathered up bunches of it.😁








Back to the Power & Light transmission lines home.
Western Flyer rolling true.🥰


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 18, 2021)

41 zenith this morning.was really windy so inside pic today


----------



## Sven (Aug 18, 2021)

I loaded ( +/- 28 lbs camping gear and supplies) up my 1987 Schwinn High Sierra "Pack Mule"  for a sort of test run.  Started at the church.



Nice paved road .



Entering the park.



The road turns to dirt /gravel a little ways down.



Talk about pot holes...dang.



*JOHN CANDY REFUSED PICTURE *
Made it to the shore.



Turned around and went back. 
The performed excellent Great ride and beat the rain. 
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 18, 2021)

Same bike, route, and lighting job,
that i get to ride to-and-fro.🥰


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 18, 2021)

Quick 8 miles after dinner. Rode the speedy bike.


----------



## Sven (Aug 18, 2021)

An hour before...I was riding shotgun while my son navigated through the afternoon storms


The rains have moved out and the sky are showing some blue. I took my '72 Varsity out for an early evening 13 mile ride on the TNT. 



You all knew because of the heavy rains, I was going to do it..yes a reflection shot.



Riding back home.



Great evening adventure.
RIDE SAFE GANG !


----------



## Miq (Aug 18, 2021)

Rains here too today. Quick ride to see the set.  






Looking a little evil to the east.




You can see the head wind in the palm trees blowing under the moon on my way home. 



1948 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## mrg (Aug 18, 2021)

Checked out the Chariots car show this evening on the 51 red Phantom, I guess they call the Phantom the 57 Chevy of bikes! and a red theme today.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 19, 2021)

Since the theme for Bike Night was "50's" I rode my '54 Raleigh!




After a hot day in the upper 90's it cooled off nicely for the ride with 72 other enthusiasts.


----------



## dave429 (Aug 19, 2021)

Took my 80s Trek for a whip around the lake this morning. It was a beautiful morning and the temperature was just right. It’s suppose to get humid and 88 for a high temp this afternoon.


----------



## Sven (Aug 19, 2021)

I did a rack and ride to Piney Point.
Below pictured is the Piney Point lighthouse and the lighthouse keeper's quarters



A shot of the Potomac



This stretch is like people's front yards. On the other side of the  the road are their homes.



I made my way to MD 249 .
_*John Candy said no to the picture of my bridge crossing. *_
I crossed the bridge from the main land to St. George's Island.



Some of the fishing boats used by D&S Seafood are seen in the background.



Bunch of crab pots



The only shady part of my ride.



Stopped to grab a drink to fill my bottle.



A little history....



1949



Somewhere out there off shore, the captured Nazi U Boat U1105 aka Black Panther was sunk by the Navy in 1949.  The U.K. captured it in 1944.
 The U.K. and U.S. were interested in what the vessel was covered with to absorb radar. The U.K sent it to  the U.S. When the U.S. was done with it , it was taken off shore of Piney Point. There it was submerged and blown up under water. 





Beautiful weather. Great ride
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 19, 2021)

The white cruiser


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 19, 2021)

Happy Thursday!
Feels like Friday; took off work tomorrow.😊
Nice warm ride back and forth to the shop,
on the Amazing, war-time Western Flyer, LABL 1943,
Heavy Duty Paper-Boy bike.
Possibly "Magic"....🥰








fresh, clean, lubed, with new tires,
is really NICE!👍


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 19, 2021)

Elgin Robin Before and almost after. There’s still a bit to do.


----------



## mrg (Aug 19, 2021)

Checking out the Lawn Bowling club along Santiago creek on my 51 Red phantom


----------



## Miq (Aug 19, 2021)

Quickie ride to see the end of the set and enjoy the cloud reflections.  Puddles in the desert don’t last long…



A little while later Philthy dropped by and we rode down to Kyrene.  Caught some light from Philthy’s bike light and a tiny bit from the moon for this pic:



1948 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 20, 2021)

83 Robinson pro this morning


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2021)

Friday-free-from-work ride, 1937 Syracuse,
first, to the bank, where i noticed the big coon tail is missing,
so turned to trace my path back to hunt for it...🧐




found it where sidewalk meets road.😍


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2021)

Lovely cloud cover keeping the wind down at the beach.
Happy Friday!
60th Anniversary special, Westfield Syracuse 1877-1937
rides awesome.


----------



## Sven (Aug 20, 2021)

Got a dscent 12 mile ride in between rain showers today on my '63 American.  The hurricane season is here. 



Well the small patches  of blue in the sky have now disappeared. As the old saying goes,  Keep on truckin'.



The winds gave picked up a bit and getting darker.. It's fine ,  I'm heading home anyway.



Nice cool ride.
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 20, 2021)

I went and visited Tyler  Carlson (mr.cycleplane) today. He let me ride his beautiful Henderson. Thank you Tyler, it was great to meet you!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 20, 2021)

Had to make sure Barry rode a vintage bike while visiting California! Great meeting you in person finally!


----------



## SKPC (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Aug 20, 2021)

Up at USC again today so decided to try out my new build in the dirt just behind the medical campus, Ascot hills, I call it the poor man’s Runyon Canyon ( where the celebritys hike ) one of the few places still having running water in SoCal ( maybe a broken pipe up hill? ) good views back at LA on the right and USC campus on the left in last pic. Old school build so alot of pushing uphill, just like the old days🥴 but GREAT comin down😁


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 20, 2021)

'64 Jaguar over to Mill city park. Checked out the old machinery and tag wall. Then hit The Winnipesaukee River Trail. Back downtown for sunset. And caught the almost full waxing gibbous moon. Great ride! Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 20, 2021)

Cruising 1956 RAT Phantom


----------



## Pondo (Aug 20, 2021)

Wow!  I love the Phantom and the Impala lowrider!


----------



## Stanley (Aug 21, 2021)

Animals everywhere on trail. B&O bike trails Mansfield, Ohio.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 21, 2021)

36 Huffman firestone. Nice ride to work. There were some Friday night lights at the local high school football game. On the way home I snapped some pictures in front of a local junkyard. I knew I had been bleated at by some guard goats before. Today they were standing guard high atop the cars. What a life. Lots of flood recovery efforts still underway to get the local bike path fixed. Almost hit a squirrel at one point despite honking the horn. He turned around and looked at me like WTF bro? :-0


----------



## Sven (Aug 21, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> 36 Huffman firestone. Nice ride to work. There were some Friday night lights at the local high school football game. On the way home I snapped some pictures in front of a local junkyard. I knew I had been bleated at by some guard goats before. Today they were standing guard high atop ...



Love that Dodge D100 pickup

I took my 79 Suburban out for a spin around the Leonardtown Wharf area this morning. 







A small craft fair going on. Some neat stuff. 



A little reflection action going on at the old Duke's Bar & Grill.



An elevated shot of the Brenton Bay sanctuary. 



Good morning ride
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 21, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> 36 Huffman firestone. Nice ride to work. There were some Friday night lights at the local high school football game. On the way home I snapped some pictures in front of a local junkyard. I knew I had been bleated at by some guard goats before. Today they were standing guard high atop the cars. What a life. Lots of flood recovery efforts still underway to get the local bike path fixed. Almost hit a squirrel at one point despite honking the horn. He turned around and looked at me like WTF bro? :-0
> 
> View attachment 1465618
> 
> ...




GOATS!! 🤣  🤣  🤣 



Sven said:


> Love that Dodge D100 pickup
> 
> I took my 79 Suburban out for a spin around the Leonardtown Wharf area this morning. View attachment 1465677
> View attachment 1465679View attachment 1465680
> ...




I drive that route on my way to work and have fantasized about that truck with a little work but sitting at the level it is when ready to roll....😉


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 21, 2021)

The quadangle for a nice ride before lunch


----------



## tacochris (Aug 21, 2021)

Decided today to take a nice 13 mile ride on the 51 with my lil’ clone.  Was a bit too hot but still was alot of fun.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 21, 2021)

1934 AIRFLYTE down to the beach, cruisin' for awhile;
the sun never quite broke through there this morning;
lovely day to ride.🥰


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Aug 21, 2021)

1965 Astro Flite, Murray/Huffy


----------



## COB (Aug 21, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> 36 Huffman firestone. Nice ride to work. There were some Friday night lights at the local high school football game. On the way home I snapped some pictures in front of a local junkyard. I knew I had been bleated at by some guard goats before. Today they were standing guard high atop the cars. What a life. Lots of flood recovery efforts still underway to get the local bike path fixed. Almost hit a squirrel at one point despite honking the horn. He turned around and looked at me like WTF bro? :-0
> 
> View attachment 1465618
> 
> ...



Squirrels are suicidal.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 21, 2021)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. '41 DX was the bike of choice. Nice breezy ride. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## John G04 (Aug 21, 2021)

Quick ride on the autocycle before the rain from the approaching hurricane. Hope everyone on the east coast stays safe


----------



## Pondo (Aug 21, 2021)

My girlfriend and I saw these bikes on the side of the road today for sale for a great price. The elderly couple we bought them from doesn’t ride anymore. Took them all for rides and they work great. The 24” Schwinn is going to provide parts for an old frame I have. It’s probably 50s vintage but I don’t know what it is. Project thread will be posted when the time comes. The Specialized is going to be parts for one of my klunker builds and the boys Schwinn is going to be donated to the Christmas bike drive for less advantaged kids. Fun day all around.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 21, 2021)

Pope Ordinary.  Hunting for lady bugs.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 21, 2021)

Beautiful Winter’s day for a ride on my rebuilt 2010 Schwinn Heavy Duti.  The photos were taken around the Melbourne general cemetery. Paid my respects to my father’s siblings buried here as well as the Elvis memorial. Amazingly this memorial was the world’s first after Elvis’ death, approved by Vernon and commissioned by an anonymous benefactor.


----------



## mrg (Aug 21, 2021)

a few miles down the old tracks on the 41 Excelsior.


----------



## Sven (Aug 22, 2021)

I rode my '63 American around Leonardtown early this morning waiting for the sun to rise.








I wonder if I could get on this board


Here it comes.


Looks like a great day to ride
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 22, 2021)

.








Get out and ride you big dummy


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 22, 2021)

This 1985/86 Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo has proven to be a great rider!


----------



## Hudman (Aug 22, 2021)

It was a "ride out" in Santa Cruz Ca...17.7 miles with 4000 riders...put on by Santa Cruz Maniacs..Sat 8-21-21..youtube/instagram


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 22, 2021)

The huffy


----------



## ian (Aug 22, 2021)

Hudman said:


> It was a "ride out" in Santa Cruz Ca...17.7 miles with 4000 riders...put on by Santa Cruz Maniacs..Sat 8-21-21..youtube/instagram
> 
> View attachment 1466215



Nice Higgins.


----------



## Hudman (Aug 22, 2021)

ian said:


> Nice Higgins.



Thanx..17 miles was a real workout but she..we..made it.


----------



## ian (Aug 22, 2021)

Hudman said:


> Thanx..17 miles was a real workout but she..we..made it.



My main ride is a Higgins too. '51 fully equipped.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## dasberger (Aug 22, 2021)

Always thankful for the rain but man....  being down south these days is like living in a constant wash cycle with a steam dryer then being put out on a mosquito buffet.  My thoughts go out to those up in TN/NC and now the northeast.  It's crazy how fast the water comes up at 2-5" an hour.  Stay safe out there and always have a plan!

Was able to get out on the '38 Liberty before the storms today... The cloud cover was perfect for a little shelter from the swelter




Post ride scrub down after a little muddy single track


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 22, 2021)

Rode The Northern Rail Trail today. Gray skies but a strong wind held the rain off long enough. To get in an awesome ride on my '41 DX. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## phantom (Aug 22, 2021)

57 American 2 speed manual. Not all correct but tweaked the way I likes em.


----------



## dasberger (Aug 22, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Rode The Northern Rail Trail today. Gray skies but a strong wind held the rain off long enough. To get in an awesome ride on my '41 DX. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1466430
> View attachment 1466431
> View attachment 1466432
> ...



I gotta say I envy that... must be nice to actually ride a trail on the weekend....  our trails in the ATL are asses to elbows on the weekends with zero chance of safe cycling.  Not just this one... all of them


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 22, 2021)

About a dozen miles today. Me and my 1940 Dx and my friend on his resto-mod Firestone


----------



## ian (Aug 22, 2021)

Put about 12 miles on the Higgins today. It's just perfect weather for a cruise, just cool enough to keep the tourists on their cruiseship. I did walk through the Farmers market and bought one tomato. Hope it's worth it.


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 22, 2021)

'38 Black Beauty


----------



## ian (Aug 22, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> '38 Black Beauty
> View attachment 1466533
> 
> View attachment 1466534
> ...



Saweeeet!!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2021)

sand design, #lowtidealiens Newport Pier early today,












really clear in the Harbor, lots of Garibaldi to see;




nice enough to get in and jump into some tube rides;😍
didn't stay in long, but loved every second;
rode back to the river trail to play with the "Fast" bikes,
up to church, with a pic-nic, perfect day!🥰


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 22, 2021)

1978 Schwinn Junior Stingray bike life


----------



## mrg (Aug 22, 2021)

Cook Bros repo bars are so wide ( 32 in ) that my 41 Excelsior won't even fit in the car without taking them off so tried some sidewinder bars ( don't look as good but ride nice ) and rode down the Rio San Gabriel.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 22, 2021)

I rode both these today for a small stretch for my first time on each and their first rides in decades.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 23, 2021)

I had my Flying Ace out for a couple hours after washing the car to try out my new bluetooth speaker. 🙂 




Then had a juicy peach from Palisade, CO. The best peaches in the world and the only time of year I eat peaches. Nothing else compares. Sorry Georgia!🤪


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 23, 2021)

The champion


----------



## Shellygasser (Aug 23, 2021)

Fun day on a stingray ride at Hermosa Beach


----------



## Sven (Aug 23, 2021)

I took the Suburban out today to do some errands which end up a 14 mile venture. Gotta get some $$



Then the P.O.



I rode a few miles into Charles County to an Amish stand that sells the best "sugar babies"



Hmmm...the stand is not opened today.



I was getting low on water so I went to the Pine View store to get a Propel. 



With the bottle filled I headed back out to the main road.


A pair of "Amish tractors"


So I made it back to the St. Mary's  Amish Market.  I got everything on the wife's list and then headed home.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 23, 2021)

It was clear this morning under the waning full moonlight,
crossing high-voltage transmission lines, lit up with my 400 lumen headlight;








finished installing lights early, headed home i noticed a bike across the street ahead of me.
caught up and crossed to talk to her, riding a blue 24" Schwinn Wasp.
Owned it since new in 1962, rides it almost every day; 🤩no car.🥰
Bike folk are everywhere.😀


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 23, 2021)

Went for a local ride around town...with stops at the hardware store and the grocery store...1963 Schwinn Typhoon.

Heading out...





They finished the condo houses next to the cemetery...




Alameda Creek trail...












Great day for a ride.


----------



## JLF (Aug 23, 2021)

Summer evening ride on the Huffy Klunker.  Geared for hills, 2.4’s for trails.


----------



## mrg (Aug 23, 2021)

Rode the 51 Red Phantom Deli relics tonight


----------



## ozzie (Aug 23, 2021)

Out for a quick shakedown run on the 53 Roadmaster while the rain held. Only got about 2 miles from the office before the right side pedal started clunking. Once i got back I found it was a little loose but thought I would take the opportunity to swap something fancier I got from Bike Mike. I was fortunate the pedal came loose because a couple minutes after I got back it rained.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 24, 2021)

Took the 39 Zep out this morning.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 24, 2021)

The red 55 before i get going in the garage this morning


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 24, 2021)

Nice Zep @New Mexico Brant! I took the 37 Dayton around the lake today. The Redwing blackbirds were not around. Must have flown south. I swapped out the coke bottle grips for some finger grips, then added some valve caps.


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 24, 2021)

Hudman said:


> It was a "ride out" in Santa Cruz Ca...17.7 miles with 4000 riders...put on by Santa Cruz Maniacs..Sat 8-21-21..youtube/instagram
> 
> View attachment 1466215



Love that shirt!  😎


----------



## ian (Aug 24, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Nice Zep @New Mexico Brant! I took the 37 Dayton around the lake today. The Redwing blackbirds were not around. Must have flown south. I swapped out the coke bottle grips for some finger grips, then added some valve caps.
> 
> View attachment 1467482
> 
> ...



Nice looking ride ya got there! Even with plain Jane valve caps 😀


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 24, 2021)

Same/Same;
Fresh ride, cooler AM, warmer home;
waning full-ish moon shining brightly on the way....😍


----------



## Sven (Aug 24, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1466123
> Love the Mikado  locomotive.  Read  up on it.  Built in 1913 by Balwin. Taken out if service in the 1950s and was donated to the City of Victoria. In 2001, it was sold to the Grapevine Vintage  Railroad for $10. Dang, I would have given them $12.50.



Anyway, enuff of railroad history.
I took an evening ride on my '55 for about 1/2 hour around the neighborhood.  








I was glad to see the po po in the hood. Maybe he'll catch that crazy young 7₩☆7  who drives about 60 mph  (35 over the limit).
As always....
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## mrg (Aug 24, 2021)

The Frost Silver Cruiser was still out so rode it over to Steel Craft for taco Tuesday


----------



## irideiam (Aug 24, 2021)

1974 Schwinn Speedster,  stock single speed version, simple fast cruiser! Evening cruise around the bay.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 24, 2021)

A little night ride as we speak on the 37 Dayton.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 25, 2021)

Old dirty


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 25, 2021)

I rode my Alexander Rocket this morning.  Trying to get the black widow nest off the rear hub.


----------



## ian (Aug 25, 2021)

Just another ride on the same old Riverwalk on the '51 Higgins. Not a person in sight, even with this bitchin' weather. 
I guess everyone is out on the Columbia catching King Salmon. The fish are running now, even the sealions are getting their share,  or more, if you ask the fisherfolk.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 25, 2021)

Couple snaps from this weekend's lunch ride on the Snyder built Hawthorne Twin Bar and lady's Elgin.








Drove the Shoebox over to Overtown Brewing for a couple cold ones the night before.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 25, 2021)

Not a long ride. Just a trek around the hood after replacing the chain with one much less clackety, and tightening up the hubs. Good thing too. A link had nearly busted off on the old one.


----------



## ian (Aug 25, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Not a long ride. Just a trek around the hood after replacing the chain with one much less clackety, and tightening up the hubs. Good thing too. A link had nearly busted off on the old one.
> 
> View attachment 1467797
> 
> View attachment 1467798



Man that was close! Coulda been painful......


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 25, 2021)

Two rides for Top-O-the-Page
*2110*
AREO KING listening to a Mylar Balloon BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ....
yesterday after work Beach Ride.





@WetDogGraphix  digs these High Voltage power lines.








These boys were selling fresh squeezed lemonade;
"I'll have 2 please."
Today, Western Flyer back-and-forth to the shop.












One block away there isn't a hill,
so this is "Downhill", ride home.🥰


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 25, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Two rides for Top-O-the-Page
> *2110*
> AREO KING listening to a Mylar Balloon BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ....
> yesterday after work Beach Ride.
> ...



Gotta get that balloon off of there..... 😎


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 25, 2021)

Fun 20 miler out to the S.F. Bay NWR on the Schwinn Panther...
Heading out...








Side loop around the Lakeshore Park on the way...




Pelicans feeding...




S.F. Bay NWR lookout...




Looking back at the NWR from the other side...



Great day for a ride.


----------



## Girlbike (Aug 25, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Since the theme for Bike Night was "50's" I rode my '54 Raleigh!View attachment 1464711
> 
> After a hot day in the upper 90's it cooled off nicely for the ride with 72 other enthusiasts. View attachment 1464712



That looks like a really good time!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 25, 2021)

Rode the tuned up 36 crusty Huffy to longmont bike night. Theme was 60's. Lots of tie die. I'm super grateful to have a local group ride and bike scene in my town. It's great how out of all the bike crowd, everyone kinda has their own field of interest. The "old bike" group seems to get bigger as folks from other towns join the action. There's your 60s/70s bike guys, your custom/rat bike guys, your prewar ballooner guys, your top of the line mountain bike guys, your comfy geared cruiser guys, and your owns and appreciates every kind of bike ever made guy. And the ladies and kids, some on old bikes as well, that join the group every week to promote cycling and getting out of the house to the next generation. See honey, dad's not crazy, lots of people are addicted to bicycles.


----------



## Girlbike (Aug 25, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Rode the tuned up 36 crusty Huffy to longmont bike night. Theme was 60's. Lots of tie die. I'm super grateful to have a local group ride and bike scene in my town. It's great how out of all the bike crowd, everyone kinda has their own field of interest. The "old bike" group seems to get bigger as folks from other towns join the action. There's your 60s/70s bike guys, your custom/rat bike guys, your prewar ballooner guys, your top of the line mountain bike guys, your comfy geared cruiser guys, and your owns and appreciates every kind of bike ever made guy. And the ladies and kids, some on old bikes as well, that join the group every week to promote cycling and getting out of the house to the next generation. See honey, dad's not crazy, lots of people are addicted to bicycles.
> 
> View attachment 1468049
> 
> View attachment 1468050



You are so lucky!  I think I might post something about getting something like this around my way. Wish me luck!


----------



## mrg (Aug 25, 2021)

Rode one of the better riding 50’s bikes I own, Shelby AirFlo over to the car show tonight


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 26, 2021)

Girlbike said:


> That looks like a really good time!





Girlbike said:


> You are so lucky!  I think I might post something about getting something like this around my way. Wish me luck!





That would be awesome! Longmont Bike Night started in 2004. Every Wednesday from mid May through September. (Sometimes we have Moonlight rides, ride in parades, Oktoberfest ride, etc) A great way to catch your breath in the middle of the week!

I rode my Schwinn Panther custom(behind my friend El) last night. 76 people attended which is pretty good with school starting up! It amazes me how the weather seems to be perfect for a ride every Wednesday evening.



Then went home to eat more of the best peaches known to mankind. 🙂


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 26, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Then went home to eat more of the best peaches known to mankind. 🙂



Are they Palisades?  Copper River Salmon and Palisade peach season are two highlights of my year.









						Palisade Peaches: Delicious Colorado History
					

Colorado Proud - Palisade PeachesThe months of June through October are a blast in Colorado for a number of reasons—long summer days full of blue skies and that Colorado sunshine, wildflowers and gree




					www.coloradoinfo.com


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 26, 2021)

Yes indeed Brant! Sounds like you are familiar with them. 😉
I have a guy in my home town that has a 5th generation orchard. He has some peaches that would blow your mind. Experimental stuff from waaay back. Last time I saw him he just had his "ok" peaches that were ready.He joked to the folks at the stand to be careful when they bite into them because they might drown! A couple ladies giggled at him and then started choking when they bit in because they are so juicy!!🤣🤣 While they taste like Palisade peaches at first, they finish with the flavor of watermelon!!🤯😍🤩


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 26, 2021)

Beautiful morning in New Mexico!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 26, 2021)

^^^^^ My new favorite bike on the Cabe^^^^

One 😍 isn't enough.......

😍😍😍😍


----------



## Sven (Aug 26, 2021)

I took my "64 Varsity  out for a late morning ride.



I stopped by and checked in at the statuary.  The gargoyle is watching over my ride.



A few weeks ago, someone elected to rob this 7-11. Not only that. The brain trust returned to his vehicle after robbing the store, got out two movtol cocktails went back in and 
tried to torch the place. I'm sure the cameras on the bank,  which is next door, has recorded the incident.
Here a crew is starting to fix the damage. 



Parked in the shade to chill out a bit, then headed on home.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 26, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Beautiful morning in New Mexico!
> 
> View attachment 1468141
> 
> ...



I covet many bicycles on here from afar, but that one is pretty special. 
Very nice to see it out and about!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 26, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Beautiful morning in New Mexico!
> 
> View attachment 1468141
> 
> ...



WOW x 3. Please excuse my ignorance. What is it?


----------



## fattyre (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 26, 2021)

ozzie said:


> WOW x 3. Please excuse my ignorance. What is it?



It is a 1936 Huffman Safety Streamline.


----------



## dasberger (Aug 26, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I had my Flying Ace out for a couple hours after washing the car to try out my new bluetooth speaker. 🙂
> View attachment 1466812
> 
> Then had a juicy peach from Palisade, CO. The best peaches in the world and the only time of year I eat peaches. Nothing else compares. Sorry Georgia!🤪
> View attachment 1466813



Hmmmm....  Thats not what I think about when I hear Georgia Peaches...





Although my mother-in-law drops Pearson Peaches off at our house once a week during the season and they are delicious.  Agreed on only eating them in season!





__





						Fresh Georgia Peaches & Pecans | Buy Online | Pearson Farm
					

Pearson Farm's fresh Georgia peaches & pecans are available for online purchase, when in season. We also carry a year-round selection of gift tins, cookbooks and more.



					pearsonfarm.com
				




I'll have to look those up next time I'm in CO during the summer...  Peaches not HIGHest on my list of local agricultural products when I'm there 😜


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 26, 2021)

Riding today in Mountain View, Ca. on the Stevens Creek Trail...Schwinn Heavy Duti.
















This is where the creek flows into the S. end of the S.F. Bay...at Shoreline Park.








Great day for a ride!


----------



## mrg (Aug 26, 2021)

Rode the 50’s AirFlo around and checked out the stone wildlife in a quirky neighborhood over in Hollydale.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 26, 2021)

dasberger said:


> Hmmmm....  Thats not what I think about when I hear Georgia Peaches...
> 
> View attachment 1468279
> 
> ...




Having spent 6 years stationed in the Florida panhandle, your first pic is what pops into my head when I hear "Georgia Peaches"!!  😍 

And yes! Other agricultural goodies are plentiful as well.🙂 And available year round. I love Colorado!!🍑


----------



## ozzie (Aug 26, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> It is a 1936 Huffman Safety Streamline.



Thanks. In 1992 I backpacked across the Usa and got a driveaway car to deliver from LA to Booneville, Arkansas. We stopped in Albuquerque for a day and my girlfriend wanted to go to a hot spring. On the way we passed over “road pizza” on the highway. We didn’t think much of it until the toxic smell engulfed the car. My guess was it was a dead skunk! We had to pull over and get out of the car to breathe fresh air again.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 26, 2021)

After work, i bombed down Warner to the beach;




very beautiful afternoon down at the beach.
Western Flyer flies.🥰


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 26, 2021)

1921 Shelby Motorbike
Maiden voyage today following a gentle cleaning, bearing and chain servicing and building up a 28” wheelset using a pair of NOS British DL1 rims laced to rebuilt ND Mod D hubs. Tires are NOS BFGoodrich Silvertown 28 x 1 1/2”. Slight adjustments to loose headset and front bearing cones made and this is a Greenway Cruisers delight!


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 26, 2021)

1981 Schwinn Cruiser BMX Style


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 27, 2021)

Today out on the vintage 1999 Klein Mantra Comp.  Currently these are the best mountain bike bargains to be had.  They are a bit tricky to ride in the bush but make great townie bikes.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 27, 2021)

The 47 for a quick klunker run


----------



## Sven (Aug 27, 2021)

Took the 72 Varsity  out to Point Lookout State Park.  The jetty going toward the point






This is one of  the remains of the water pump that was once part of the hotel.






The sign is faded as junk.


The newly restored lighthouse


RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Pondo (Aug 27, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> finished installing lights early, headed home i noticed a bike across the street ahead of me.
> caught up and crossed to talk to her, riding a blue 24" Schwinn Wasp.
> Owned it since new in 1962, rides it almost every day; 🤩no car.🥰
> Bike folk are everywhere.



That's awesome!


----------



## B@sku (Aug 27, 2021)

56 👻


----------



## Quakertownrich (Aug 27, 2021)

Took the Sports Tourer out for a hot ride in Charlotte!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 27, 2021)

Happy Friday,
the 27th day of August, Two-thousand-twenty-one.







timing the planet each day...




waning gibbous moon setting over Pacific,
1935 Velvet deLUXE, Huffman motobike.


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Aug 27, 2021)

Went for a nice ride today on my 49’ Schwinn🤘🏼


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 27, 2021)

Happy Friday. 
'64 Jaguar on the Winnipesaukee River Trail. Then cruised by Trestle view park and around downtown for sunset. Great time on a beautiful evening. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 27, 2021)

Went out for a quick Fenderless Friday Sunset ride...




and kept riding!








9:24 p.m....Time to Stop!




Great night for a ride!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 27, 2021)

First decent ride on the 53 Roadmaster today. I did about 11miles and I'm pleased nothing fell off or came loose. I rode through the inner suburbs of Melbourne and then returned along the city creek trail. Beautiful late winter's day to be out. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 27, 2021)

1981 Schwinn Cruiser BMX Style Rode the bus to the car show got to hang out with a jaguar Good Times badass cars


----------



## palepainter (Aug 27, 2021)

10 miles on this anchor today.


----------



## mrg (Aug 27, 2021)

A few miles around orange on the now tanked 41 Henderson!, just trying it out.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 28, 2021)

Mid morning run on the kos


----------



## Sven (Aug 28, 2021)

Itook.my "stationwagon " Suburban out today.  Thought I might gave a few things..




A nice shady portion of the ride.



Stopped  by the Amish market. Crowded AF. Didn't even get anything, just shot the bull with Mr Yoder.
  Oh well , I dud check out the huge work horses and  "Amish tractor"



Reflecting on today's ride.



Despite the crowds and heat.  It was a great ride.
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 28, 2021)

Took me awhile and it's far from complete but rode the '43 BSA for the first time yesterday evening. Got the frame and fork straight enough to ride no hands so very happy (I figured because it folds it would never quite be straight). I'm still cleaning up and restoring its' original wheels but won't be using them for rides. Original handlebar is way too close/tight for me. Don't have the brakes but I really like the clean look of just the coaster brake. Had to celebrate with a tastey beverage.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 28, 2021)

Went for a nice ride up Niles Canyon to Sunol, Ca...2017 Columbia cruiser.

Heading out...




Alameda creek trail-Model boat lake...




Staging area is at the base of Niles canyon.




Niles Canyon...
"Niles Canyon Road runs westward from Sunol and is a scenic 7-mile (11 km) drive to Fremont."




100 degrees in Sunol!




Statue of Bosco the dog, elected honorary mayor of Sunol in 1981.
"Bosco achieved a degree of international notoriety in 1990 when the Chinese newspaper _People's Daily_ reported on his tenure as an alleged example of the failings of the American electoral process."




Alameda Creek...




Great day for a ride!

Time for a swim!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 28, 2021)

Evening ride around the neighborhood on my  '57 Deluxe Hornet. Gray skies, but an awesome time. Temps in the mid 60's with a nice breeze. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 28, 2021)

36 years separate us, but we share a birthday and today was that day! After an awesome day spent with my girls, I got to take my birthday ride on my birthday bike. Just as short bomb around the neighborhoods tonight, exhausted and the humidity is really high…


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2021)

1936 ELECTRIC, C-model Schwinn 
Dual Accessories, favorite quote for today: *"because one is not enough"*
_you have no idea....😜_


----------



## ozzie (Aug 28, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1469004
> 
> View attachment 1469005
> 1936 ELECTRIC, C-model Schwinn
> ...



I think you need another handlebar next! Love it. One of my favorite rides on the cabe.


----------



## ian (Aug 28, 2021)

Took the Super Cruiser out for an 8 mile shakedown cruise.  Not a squeak or pop from anywhere. Gotta love that old USA iron. Gonna meet a riding buddy in the morning and do another up and down and up and down on the Riverwalk.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 29, 2021)

Out on a V-CC ride again on Saturday.
43 miles on the '49 Holdsworth.....




...it was getting dark so I stopped to fit some lights.

Earlier in the afternoon we stopped at a pub in the village of Tetsworth to pick up 3 more riders.
Outside the pub were these two 'Ogston Deemster' cars.  Very rare, only a couple of hundred were built in Acton, London before the company folded in 1924.....




... they made a glorious sound when they came past us at speed a mile or so down the road a little while later. Great to see them being used.

Oh, I forgot to post this photo from last weekend, from our show at the Bus Museum.
One for fellow motorcycle enthusiasts.
How often have you ever seen one of these actually being used, in the rain!




...Brough Superior, SS100, J.A.P. engine, sounded glorious.
Now worth more than some peoples houses!!!!!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 29, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Out on a V-CC ride again on Saturday.
> 43 miles on the '49 Holdsworth.....
> View attachment 1469118
> 
> ...



plenty of rolling art there! thanks.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 29, 2021)

Mercury Pod time . Every one enjoy

















I’m riding my bikes to my new house 16 miles one way. Awesome ride mostly park system


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 29, 2021)

Just over 15 mile ride this morning on my ‘39. Prepping for vacation this coming weekend and hopefully lots of riding!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 29, 2021)

Murray made mercury morning


----------



## lordscool (Aug 29, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> 36 years separate us, but we share a birthday and today was that day! After an awesome day spent with my girls, I got to take my birthday ride on my birthday bike. Just as short bomb around the neighborhoods tonight, exhausted and the humidity is really high…
> 
> View attachment 1468993
> 
> View attachment 1468994



Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 29, 2021)

Morning ride on the Schwinn Cruiser 3...
Heading out...




Horseshoe lake...




Niles, Ca. Antique Faire today...




Alameda creek trail home...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## Miq (Aug 29, 2021)

Morning ride here too.  Through Tempe and around the lake with some buddies. 









10 miles on the 1948 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## ian (Aug 29, 2021)

Met my riding buddy Chad at Coffee Girl,  then up and down and up and down the Riverwalk. Another beautiful PNW morning, without too much human interference. The Firestone performed exceptionally well on the first real trip. I weighed it and it's 49.8 lbs. Good thing the trail is mostly level 😀


----------



## Sven (Aug 29, 2021)

I took.my '87 High Sierra "Pack Mule", PMX out for a neighborhood ride.



Lovely curbside appeal.
Have you ever had one of those neighbors that makes you wonder -
What makes this family tick?
&  What am I paying HOA dues for?



Hitting some dirt.



Hmmm...that is  was  a thick Copperhead . I know it's that time for the babies to be born. Got tobwatchbyour step at night.



More gray skies



Good times
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Rattman13 (Aug 29, 2021)

Got out for a nice ride on my1945 Roadmaster Delivery after some updates (chainguard and signboard). Also a second short ride trying taller bars (last pic.), because I don't have a tall stem yet. Still looking for a correct 20" front fender, front sprocket, and correct style stand.


----------



## littleman (Aug 29, 2021)

Outstanding good time for a ride ride on!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 29, 2021)

Lillies under the high voltage towers;
















1936 Clipper, 24 miles along the edge of North America,
08/29/2021 Sunday;
loving today!🥰


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 29, 2021)

Northern Rail Trail on my '64 Jaguar. Gray skies again today. A beautiful ride none the less. Mid 60's with a nice breeze. Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Aug 29, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Northern Rail Trail on my '64 Jaguar. Gray skies again today. A beautiful ride none the less. Mid 60's with a nice breeze. Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1469626
> View attachment 1469627
> View attachment 1469628
> ...



Looks like you have the trail to yourself.  I have this same situation.


----------



## ian (Aug 29, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1469576
> Lillies under the high voltage towers;
> View attachment 1469584
> 
> ...



Jimsonweed lillies?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 29, 2021)

I bought this one today and rode it around the Niles Antique Fair and the associated garage sales in the neighborhood behind.  I don't even know what it is yet, I can't read the badge even with with my glasses.  🤪  rides real nice. pre war, skip tooth something. it has been repainted, rims hubs and spokes are all blue.  the tires were pretty low, but I rode it any way....  don't do that in your car


----------



## Rattman13 (Aug 29, 2021)

Had to get those crusty wheels off to rebuild-replace them so my '45 Roadmaster Delivery is riding on 3spd alloys for awhile. As soon as I was done with the swap I went out for my 3rd ride today on this bike, smoothest ride of the day.


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 29, 2021)

Old covered bridge in preble county Eaton Ohio  , riding the ol 53 crusty black phantom  , thanks for looking  !


----------



## dasberger (Aug 29, 2021)

ian said:


> Jimsonweed lillies?



Looks like Datura to me as well...


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 29, 2021)

Riding after sunset...




Goats at work...














Great cool night for a ride!


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 30, 2021)

After 72 years these 2 Super Deluxe Survivors finally had their 1st date, out and about yesterday! 1949 was a great year for Monark!


----------



## ian (Aug 30, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> After 72 years these 2 Super Deluxe Survivors finally had their 1st date, out and about yesterday! 1949 was a great year for Monark!
> 
> View attachment 1469913
> 
> ...



PM sent


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 30, 2021)

I ride to and from school everyday with my daughter. This was todays whip.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 30, 2021)

Rode the green 47 double fat bar klunker again today.i put a new rear derailleur on and wanted to try it out.early campagnolo gran turismo long cage


----------



## palepainter (Aug 30, 2021)

Riding out in the country today.  10 mile trek at 11 mph average speed in 47 CWC Roadmaster.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 30, 2021)

Clear skies this morning at the beginning of waning crescent moon phase.
Headlight shining bright, lighting up every reflector, sign, and vehicle,
through multiple neighborhoods in Fountain Valley, Westminster, and Huntington Beach.
Absolutely loving to ride this H.D. Western Flyer, seems "Powered".😍


----------



## ozzie (Aug 30, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Mercury Pod time . Every one enjoy
> 
> View attachment 1469143
> 
> ...



Love the small Honda's too. Got me a few of those too.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Aug 30, 2021)

Late getting this in rebuilt a new seat for this then stopped by the neighbourhood library on the test run .
Can't remember the name of the covering but they make hockey pads out of it nice but a little harder than leather to work with .


----------



## Sven (Aug 31, 2021)

Took "Copperhead " out for an early morning ride. 



My dark rider follows beside me



This is all you @GTs58 ! How many tickets do you want? 😆



The Yowaiski Mill.



Breakfast time!



A tranquil setting along Mechanicsville Road.



Great time.
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## hatz4katz (Aug 31, 2021)

Rode the '62 Corvette 5 speed for a shake down cruise at the beach.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 31, 2021)

I rode my Alexander Rocket to the French bakery this morning for a pastry.  On the return home, almost in front of Cady Longmire’s house, (from the TV show) I had a pedal malfunction.  Luckily it is only a few blocks from my home.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 31, 2021)

Finally shook off this pesky cold that I had for 2 weeks. Got tested anyways last week to make sure it wasn’t COVID. Results were negative.
Took out the 41 Westfield this morning on a 12 mile ride before Mother Nature turns on the heater later in the day.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 31, 2021)

Yesterday I headed out of town into the county on the old steel Hawthorne truss fork motobike.












Bonus ride photo the day before.


----------



## Sven (Aug 31, 2021)

Got back on my '64 later and headed over to the statuary to check on things.



You just never know what you are going to see on the Three Notch Trail.  A bunch of escapees eatting up this person's lawn.


The new Amish / meat and seafood market is taking shape. 



Headed over to the old market and picked up some tomatoes and cucumbers. Then headed home.


RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 31, 2021)

Today, was very damp, with some occasional large rain-drops,
riding around under the power-grid, for work; partly.🥰 




taken at 2:22PM 08/31/2021


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 31, 2021)

A beautiful night ride on my 1969 Typhoon


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 31, 2021)

Sven said:


> Took "Copperhead " out for an early morning ride.
> View attachment 1470421
> My dark rider follows beside me
> View attachment 1470422
> ...




Wow, really bad timing on this one! I've been asked by three friends to oversee the painting of their homes so my whole weekend will be filled with excitement from sun up to sun down watching their paint turn a lighter shade as it dries. I'm hoping I can actually see some paint turn a darker shade as it dries, but that's pretty damn rare with latex.


----------



## mrg (Aug 31, 2021)

Rode the 41 Planes & trains down the Rio Hondo today, they dug up these baseball fields ( like a few parks around here ) to put storm water runoff tanks under to save rainwater if we ever get any!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Sven said:


> Got back on my '64 later and headed over to the statuary to check on things.
> View attachment 1470651
> You just never know what you are going to see on the Three Notch Trail.  A bunch of escapees eatting up this person's lawn.View attachment 1470652
> The new Amish / meat and seafood market is taking shape.
> ...



I was slightly confused by your caption @Sven and mistook the garden full of goats for the new 'meat market'.
Early morning brain fog!!!!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 1, 2021)

Got in a B-day ride before work on my '59 Corvette, cooler days are coming fast. This one has some years on me but not a lot haha


----------



## SoBayRon (Sep 1, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Got in a B-day ride before work on my '59 Corvette, cooler days are coming fast. This one has some years on me but not a lot haha
> 
> View attachment 1470940
> 
> View attachment 1470941



Happy Birthday @coasterbrakejunkie1969! Have a great day!


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 1, 2021)

Took out the 55 Spitfire for a morning ride. Can’t wait for cooler weather to get here! 🤨













Matching green Schwinn T for the ride.









Stopped for a water break. These lads were also cooling off under the tree shade.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 1, 2021)

Mostly hidden but sometimes ridden!


----------



## palepainter (Sep 1, 2021)

Out bombing the country roads on my old Hiawatha.


----------



## Sven (Sep 1, 2021)

Hope you have a great day!

I took the Flightliner  out for a ride before the storms come in.



Starting to sprinkle a little



The river slashing up against the rocks.



The Wicomico's level is very high. The storm(s) are coming.



I did get a little wet, but did beat  what is coming for mechanicsville. I guess I'll go home and batten down the hatches. 


RIDE SAFE GANG !


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 1, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> Maybe include a description of the bike and the trip?



Over 7 years later, and a "Stickie",
fresh new picture, taken just after the ride;
the bike is rollin' really righteous;
the trip this morning, was under the waning crescent moonlit light clouds, mostly clear,
this afternoon is almost all sidewalks, as per usual.🥰


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Sep 1, 2021)

Got to ride several bikes this weekend .
Life is good and Chip was happy


----------



## ian (Sep 1, 2021)

Another super bitchin' day here in the PNW. 72 with that onshore breeze pushing me back up the mighty Columbia River, up to the 39th Street pier and the rusty  trusty Subie. Life is good, especially with some good old American iron, AKA the Firestone Super Cruiser, hauling my butt back and forth on the Riverwalk.  21 miles today.


----------



## mrg (Sep 1, 2021)

Checked out some great cars over at the car show tonight on the M & S Aircycle.


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 1, 2021)

Cruising 1981 Schwinn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 1, 2021)

rode what I think is a 1941 Schwinn I got the other day. these bars came from a girls "Manton & Smith" I have. wiped the cobwebs off, greased the front bearings, 2 tubes and 1 rotted Schwinn Typhoon Cord tire to match the rotted one that came with it and down the road I went. parked it next to this historic chain link fence for a photo shoot. just a few miles with these maypops on there.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 2, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Mostly hidden but sometimes ridden!
> 
> View attachment 1470980
> 
> View attachment 1470981



Oh my!

Out on 'Inconnu' for a little 15 mile spin this morning.
Photographed in Ewelme village.....


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 2, 2021)

I rode my Shelby Traveler last night for Longmont Bike Night since the theme was "RED". However, I did not take any pics because I was having to much fun chatting with friends.🙄 So here's a pic from the last time I rode it in the Boulder County Fair Parade.




Also rode my Huffy made Western Flyer to the Downtown Longmont Concert Series(only one this year😦) Friday Night to see The Long Run, an Eagles cover band that is pretty popular here.




Had a delicious bratwurst, beverage & got a free Left Hand Brewing coozy. Thier Oktoberfest flavor is quite good!










The company I work for is responsible for setting up the cities sound stage, which I did for many years...

Phil is responsible for sound production and is a total pro! 




Then cruised around after the show for a couple of hours.🙂



I even got richer while night cruising.


25¢ richer just going for a ride on another beautiful Colorado night!!😂


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 2, 2021)

Schwinn 1981 for a couple of miles


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 2, 2021)

Dayton


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 2, 2021)

I got today off work so AERO KING was picked to ride;
ran over something, and "Slime" was flying out tube and tire...




it did seal it eventually after airing it back up,
and riding some more.




Marty @cyclingday came down to ride to Woody's for lunch,
which was awesome again.




quite a nice ride at the beach, both ways.🥰


----------



## Sven (Sep 2, 2021)

I rode my "63 American around the neighborhood. Wanted to go out earlier, but chores got to be done.


Anyone else have a "Guardian" (sometimes called Gremlin or Legend) bell on their bike? 
My dad gave me this one years ago when, when I use to ride a Harley.
My Harley is gone, but I kept the bell.



A low low shot.



Another day has come and gone.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 2, 2021)

Sven said:


> Anyone else have a "Guardian" (sometimes called Gremlin or Legend) bell on their bike?



I've had this swinging under Western Flyer for a long time.


----------



## ian (Sep 2, 2021)

Sven said:


> I rode my "63 American around the neighborhood. Wanted to go out earlier, but chores got to be done.View attachment 1471610
> Anyone else have a "Guardian" (sometimes called Gremlin or Legend) bell on their bike?
> My dad gave me this one years ago when, when I use to ride a Harley.
> My Harley is gone, but I kept the bell.
> ...



I've often thought about getting a Gremlin bell too. 🔔


----------



## mrg (Sep 2, 2021)

Found some new dirt trails behind USC today for the 38 Henderson, kinda different with a tall neck and haven't been riding a springer in the dirt,  forgot my phone/camera so only pics of evening ride down the tracks.


----------



## Sven (Sep 3, 2021)

ian said:


> I've often thought about getting a Gremlin bell too. 🔔



Legend has it that the bell will work if you purchase it. But if someone gives it to you,  then the "power" is doubled to keep the road gremlins away. 
And if someone takes your bell, they take those gremins with them. Plus if you catch someone taking your gremlin bell, I'm sure you would open a 55 gallon barrel of "Asswhoop" on them as well.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Sep 3, 2021)

Sven said:


> Legend has it that the bell will work if you purchase it. But if someone gives it to you,  then the "power" is doubled to keep the road gremlins away.
> And if someone takes your bell, they take those gremins with them. Plus if you catch someone taking your gremlin bell, I'm sure you would open a 55 gallon barrel of "Asswhoop" on them as well.




Well guys, that's all well and good, but what are you going to do about the "Trolls"...?


----------



## Sven (Sep 3, 2021)

Hmmm....Trolls?🤔....got it


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## dnc1 (Sep 3, 2021)

Out on 'Ciclos Minaco II' today.
Finally I have the crazy chainring and tensioner set up just right (I think!).
It's barely noticeable compared to a regular chainring in this orientation,  but I've yet to try it orientated otherwise.
Rides nicely and I'm very happy how this has turned out.
15 miles on it this morning and again stopped in Ewelme to grab a picture.....




... wonderful rider and wonderful patina.
Just waiting for the other brake lever which a friend has repaired and then I can fit the rear brake.
Two brakes is a real novelty for me, even one is pretty unusual!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 3, 2021)

Happy Friday!
1940 Red Streak, 32 miles today;








fresh pic of Joe Bush, 99 year old Veteran,
walks every day except Sunday.🥰
Thanked him for his service, hope to see him for a long time.


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 3, 2021)

The other night I took my girlbike around the BWI loop. I think this picture came out pretty good


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 3, 2021)

My cheesy root beer pack mule


----------



## mrg (Sep 3, 2021)

Cruising the 38 straightbar checking out them getting ready for the Orange street fair, they got the 3 B's Beer, bathrooms & bands, add girls & food and we are set for a great holiday weekend! I should of got some pics of girls but didn't want to look to pervy, guess I should have just waited till the walked behind my bike😏.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 3, 2021)

Evening cruise around the neighborhood. '41 DX on this beautiful day. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Sep 3, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Well guys, that's all well and good, but what are you going to do about the "Trolls"...?
> 
> View attachment 1471751
> 
> ...


----------



## ian (Sep 3, 2021)

Coulda used a Gremlin/Troll bell today. Took the Firestone out for a ride and lost my racoon tail. Dang it!  😞


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 3, 2021)

Cruising 1976 Schwinn Stingray shorty









 cruised around with a American Schwinn


----------



## Commish1969 (Sep 3, 2021)

HTB by the old eucalyptus groves


Used to be Euc’s as far as the eye could see. Not so much these days


----------



## Sven (Sep 4, 2021)

I took a ride to the Saturday market.


Market.
Everyone us here



Veggies as far as the eye can
see



Next stop



Nice early  cocktail



Neat collection of lego kits



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 4, 2021)

76 Junior Stingray tricked out


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Rode my 'Ciclos Minaco I' today.
I organised a ride featuring historical sites relating to Saxons and Vikings.
Luckily these two bike owners took the hint and also came along on very relevant machines. 
Nick rode his immaculate 1951 Saxon 'Twin Tube'.....




...as British lightweights go, this is very high end; just look at that short wheelbase split seat tube!

Ian D. brought out his 1954 Viking 'Ian Steel'.....




Also on the ride, amongst many others Ian M. had his 1934 Royal Enfield roadster.....




...Minoru's 1946 BSA 'Gold Star'.....




...and last, but by no means least, Murray's incredible new acquisition/restoration.  A 1950 Thanet 'Silverlight', a rare beast that he now owns two of!!!!!




Crazy frameset.....







...very special. 
No pictures of my bike, it's pretty mainstream compared to these.
A great ride of 20 miles and wonderful to have people out riding on such special bikes.

Keep riding!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2021)

ian said:


> out for a ride and lost my racoon tail.



Bummer!
quite the popular accessory among boy riders.🥰


dnc1 said:


> ...very special.
> No pictures of my bike, it's pretty mainstream compared to these.
> A great ride of 20 miles and wonderful to have people out riding on such special bikes.
> 
> Keep riding!



Love seeing all the special machines; Thanks!
Today, Happy Saturday!
1935 Velvet, 32 miles of beach blastin'




"3 lil' birds, singin' sweet songs, melodies pure and sweet, don't worry 'bout-a-thing."😍


----------



## ian (Sep 4, 2021)

Got out for a nice early ride with my biking buddy Chad. '50 Firestone and a '60s Spaceliner. We got a few comments,  mostly good. 😀 Another great day in the PNW, along the Mighty Columbia.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 4, 2021)

Went to some of my old stomping grounds today. Rode the Upper Charles Trail in Milford and through Holliston MA. Took my '61 Panther III on this beautiful day. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 4, 2021)

Definitely have gotten $150 in value from this yard sale purchase.  Great rider!  Just needed air in the tires.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 4, 2021)

Few miles today on my 46 Rollfast.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 4, 2021)

Rode the Hawthorne over to watch racers come through a good spot during the PC _Point to Point_ race in town today. These two riders coming through this @25mile checkpoint eventually finished One/Two. Tanner Visnik and Truman Glasgow, then Morton Lachlan third all within 10 minutes apart in 77 miles with 12,000 feet of climbing in 6-1/2 hours.










__





						Park City Point To Point — An Endurance Mountain Bike Race
					

An Endurance Mountain Bike Race




					thepcpp.com


----------



## friendofthedevil (Sep 4, 2021)

I took 'Mr. Bernie', '64 two speed kick back Typhoon, to Sebring for a SCCA club race.







We ended up in Victory Lane!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 4, 2021)

This was my swap meet rider today-‘35 Elgin Blackhawk. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2021)

Christmas 1953, new model/color Wasp








Slime in the tubes, Armor-All on the Typhoon Cords




quite the looker; rides real nice.🥰


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 5, 2021)

Rode the LoBo (Longmont to Boulder) trail for the first time today. What a cool ride! Made it as far as Jay road before deciding that in the interest of time that was as close to the flatirons as I was going to get. Took the highway home. I saw what looked like a Ford Edsel, couldn't get my phone out fast enough to get the front end. A family acquaintance is selling this VW bus..... WAAAY outside my budget but matches my bike pretty well. . Stopped at the lake on the way home. About 30 miles today.


----------



## ian (Sep 5, 2021)

Took the '35 Colson out along the Riverwalk this morning and met up with my riding buddy Chad on his '61 Skyrider. 
( used to be my Skyrider) and went up and back, end to end for maybe 15 or so miles. Nice and foggy and cool. September in the PNW is outstanding 👌.


----------



## mrg (Sep 5, 2021)

Nice day for a ride with the CC crew on the 51 Red!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2021)

Super-Fun Sunday ride, 1934 AIRFLYTE, by Huffman.





Glorious morning at the beach, end of Balboa peninsula, Newport Beach.




About 2 hour ride from there to Long Beach, for the monthly Cyclone Coaster Ride.
Quite the machine rolling along the path.😍


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 5, 2021)

1939 Sears 53rd Anniversary Special,
Elgin Twinbar.


----------



## ozzie (Sep 5, 2021)

Beautiful Spring day to be out riding on my '51 Panther. 1st photo is of a former kiln at a brickworks only about 4 miles from the centre of the City, now converted to residential apartments. 2nd photo is the traffic school I rode around some 50 years ago and the 3rd is the mansion belonging to a school near home.


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 6, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I rode my Alexander Rocket to the French bakery this morning for a pastry.  On the return home, almost in front of Cady Longmire’s house, (from the TV show) I had a pedal malfunction.  Luckily it is only a few blocks from my home.
> 
> View attachment 1470509
> 
> ...



Cool old bike Brant  , very unique !!!!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 6, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1473384
> 1939 Sears 53rd Anniversary Special,
> Elgin Twinbar.



Man I'm loving the twin bar , makes me want to get to work on mine , thanks for sharing !!!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 6, 2021)

Just picked up this old shelby this evening from a local picker its my very first shelby looks to be a pretty deluxe model , rides like a dream , cant wait to get it up on the rack this winter & tear it down for paint and service , thanks for looking !!!!!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 6, 2021)

1950 phantom I just bought , hope to locate fenders and tank in similar condition


----------



## dasberger (Sep 6, 2021)

Nice ride this morning the '38...  Took a cruise down to Piedmont park but it was closed to bikes due to the Atlanta Jazz Festival and vendor setups so I dipped out the back and took a ride around the Botanical gardens.  Cool installation right now...  Aerial art in motion


https://atlantabg.org/plan-your-vis...ural-aerial-art-in-motion-glass-art-in-bloom/

















A little sneaky single track on the backside of the woodlands at the garden.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 6, 2021)

Rode the blue klunker around the neighborhood this labor day morning


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 6, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Rode the LoBo (Longmont to Boulder) trail for the first time today. What a cool ride! Made it as far as Jay road before deciding that in the interest of time that was as close to the flatirons as I was going to get. Took the highway home. I saw what looked like a Ford Edsel, couldn't get my phone out fast enough to get the front end. A family acquaintance is selling this VW bus..... WAAAY outside my budget but matches my bike pretty well. . Stopped at the lake on the way home. About 30 miles today.
> 
> View attachment 1473062
> 
> ...



 Dang Nate!! If I had known prior, I would have dropped my plans and joined you. Did you see @keithsbikes ? Hope he's doing well. Probably tied up with his band. 😉 

Speaking of bands, I rode my Felt Bandit to Bootstrap Brewing yesterday to see @palepainter and his band El Loco Fandango perform and had an absolute blast!! They are awesome!!🤘😎🤘












A few delicious Worthog Stouts.....






Then cruised around town for a few hours accompanied by more great rock 'n roll. I love riding this bike!🤓




Got another 50¢ richer!


----------



## palepainter (Sep 6, 2021)

tHANKS


Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Dang Nate!! If I had known prior, I would have dropped my plans and joined you. Did you see @keithsbikes ? Hope he's doing well. Probably tied up with his band. 😉
> 
> Speaking of bands, I rode my Felt Bandit to Bootstrap Brewing yesterday to see @palepainter and his band El Loco Fandango perform and had an absolute blast!! They are awesome!!🤘😎🤘
> View attachment 1473630
> ...



 Thanks for poppling by brother.  Much appreciated, glad you got to rock Texas style with us.


----------



## ian (Sep 6, 2021)

After the rain yesterday,  I decided to put fenders on the Colson. Good thing I did.
The sun came out and the weather cooperated to make Labor Day even better. Get out. And ride. 😀


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 6, 2021)

Happy Labor Day off work!
Nice ride at the beach as it begins to get busy;
1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary special, Westfield, "Dad's Bike"
much love; pulled over a few times today.🥰








rode with a rider that starts here every day,
a little bit too busy for his pace today.




This is my exit from the green-belt park under the High-Voltage transmission lines;
also where i bomb down Talbert on "Work days".😍


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 6, 2021)

Took a spin on the DeLuxe Arch Bar Streamline… I can’t love this bike enough.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 6, 2021)

Happy Labor Day!...
Went for a ride in San Jose, Ca. today on the Penitencia Creek trail to Alum Rock Park. Schwinn Cruiser...
Took a lap around the Penitencia Creek County Park on the way...




Heading for the hills in the background...




Pond suffering from drought...




Into Alum Rock Park...1872.









turnaround point just past these trees- no bikes!




I "labored" up over 1,200 feet into the park...




Fun ride down...(max speed 41.2 mi/hr!)




Great day for a ride!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 6, 2021)

Today I rode the Indian badged “Sports Tourist” built by Westfield.  Circa 1939-ish.  It is a crazy heavy bike for its type.  It currently is running on the fixie cog which is so strange to ride.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 6, 2021)

Labor Day Whizzer Ride.














Letting the Good Times Roll.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2021)

My first bike ride since I’ve been back. Rode the North Augusta (South Carolina) Greeneway and saw some wildlife to include a pretty good size mama alligator and her youngens! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sven (Sep 6, 2021)

I took a short ride around the neighborhood on my '72 Varsity with it's newly installed B72 Brooks saddle.  Very comfortable. 


Come to think of it...ever since I dropped 21 pounds, most of my seats seem little more comfortable.  Amazing how that works. Hopefully I can shed 25 more lbs



A lot if good smells coming from folks back yards. 



Good times 
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## ian (Sep 6, 2021)

Sven said:


> I took a short ride around the neighborhood on my '72 Varsity with it's newly installed B72 Brooks saddle.  Very comfortable. View attachment 1473942
> Come to think of it...ever since I dropped 21 pounds, most of my seats seem little more comfortable.  Amazing how that works. Hopefully I can shed 25 more lbs
> View attachment 1473945
> A lot if good smells coming from folks back yards.
> ...



No calories in smells!! 😀


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 6, 2021)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. '48 Western Flyer. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## GTBruiser (Sep 6, 2021)

The '68 Racer.  I love this plain ol', basic bike.


----------



## GTBruiser (Sep 6, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Evening ride around the neighborhood. '48 Western Flyer. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1474032
> View attachment 1474033
> View attachment 1474034



Your bike is sweeeeeeet!  I love that frame.


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 6, 2021)

Schwinn Stingray repop


----------



## JLF (Sep 6, 2021)

28/26 transition Rollfast.
First ride tonight since it was hung in the family barn in 1951. 
Hubs dated 1935.  Forks are bent, seat post stuck.
Fenders swapped (rain gutters were beyond saving), as well as wheels while originals get serviced. 
Note bike lock still hanging from the seat.  
Plus sized Duro tires and repop grips.
I actually turned down $500 this weekend for it.  Not sure who’s crazier, the buyer or me!


----------



## mrg (Sep 6, 2021)

Wasn't the usual Labor day craziness at HB but still a great day in the OC on the Dyno-Mooneyes, ck out multiskate/dog board😎, oh ya hit up the car show on the way home.































View attachment 1474128


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## irideiam (Sep 7, 2021)

Light morning spin on the '65 Heavy Duti King Size


----------



## SKPC (Sep 7, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1474179



Looks like the beginning of a HOT one in the Antelope Valley @birdzgarage. Born in 1957 right there in the high desert at the bottom of the Sierra Nevada Range...  Sweet photo!


----------



## Sven (Sep 7, 2021)

Got an early morning start this morning on my "64 Varsity. 





Sandy roads are sometimes tricky with narrow tires.



Went by the statuary , met up with John then we  proceeded to ride about 17 miles.



"The Shadow knows"



Good steady pace ride this morning. 
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## irideiam (Sep 7, 2021)

Sven said:


> Got an early morning start this morning on my "64 Varsity.
> View attachment 1474189



Sweet 64' Coppertone Varsity Tourist!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 7, 2021)

I had to get in a ride before this went to the new owner. Neighborhood party on Saturday and I had all my bikes out. One guy fell in love with my Stingrays and asked if I could hook him up with one. He being 6'3" 265lbs I suggested I make him up one in 26". I believe he is going to want to hug me when he lays eyes on it.


----------



## irideiam (Sep 7, 2021)

Sweet! What seat and sissy bar is that? What size is the front wheel, looks a little smaller.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 7, 2021)

irideiam said:


> Sweet! What seat and sissy bar is that? What size is the front wheel, looks a little smaller.



Standard Schwinn sissy and a seat that came to me on a Stingray. It is almost 20 inches long the biggest seat I have ever seen. They are not Schwinn rims, the wheels are same size 26x2.125 bricks. I cry every time I put a bike together for sale because I'm like a depression ear kid and want to keep everything for myself haha


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2021)

Took my '48 Western Flyer for a ride on the WOW Trail today. An absolutely beautiful day, and an Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 7, 2021)

Morning ride through the local cities of Fremont, Union City, and Hayward...Schwinn Alloy Seven.




Found a new park...












Another new park...




Alameda Creek trail...




Rainbow lake...almost home.




Great day for a ride!


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 7, 2021)

1961 Schwinn Debbie


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2021)

Back to work rolling 1936 Electric, C-model Schwinn,
to do electrical work.🥰
















The green-belt in the last pic, is where Syracuse was yesterday, for last pic.🙂


----------



## mrg (Sep 7, 2021)

Rode up the Rio San Gabriel to a park I helped build in the 70's that just had a makeover. This sound backwards but the last pic of overgrown riverbed is because of the drought, all the plants are usually washed away by the rains but look how big those trees are, not enough rain in a few years to wash them away, use to be just a sand bottom riverbed!


----------



## HARPO (Sep 8, 2021)

Panasonic DX-4000. I haven't had this one out in over a year, so it felt good to get on it again today. 🙂


----------



## SoBayRon (Sep 8, 2021)

I finally got out for a short ride today around the hood and to the local park. Felt good to be back on the bike after 4 weeks! I did manage to pick up a straight bar Heavy Duti during my healing time, so it was a first ride for me on it as well.
You guys have been posting some amazing pics this summer and it has been inspiring! Great to be back on two wheels again.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 8, 2021)

Neighborhood ride on my '56 Jaguar.  Awesome time on a beautiful day. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Sep 8, 2021)

Took a nice slow ride along the Mighty Columbia on the '50 Super Cruiser. This rascal is smooth and quiet so I was able to sneak up on an occasional tourist today. Just kidding! Super weather as well with 72 and that almost constant onshore breeze. PNW at it finest.


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 8, 2021)

The wife and I took a nice fall evening ride in oxford Ohio home of Miami university,  very nice city park with several paved paths , 53 phantom  & her 55 hornet  , thanks for looking  !!!!!!


----------



## mrg (Sep 8, 2021)

On my 38 straight bar drooling over a few cars tonight, damm it's starting to get dark earlier😒


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 8, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> I finally got out for a short ride today around the hood and to the local park. Felt good to be back on the bike after 4 weeks! I did manage to pick up a straight bar Heavy Duti during my healing time, so it was a first ride for me on it as well.
> You guys have been posting some amazing pics this summer and it has been inspiring! Great to be back on two wheels again.
> 
> View attachment 1474712
> ...



Always good to hear when someone is back to riding.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 9, 2021)

The champion as the sun came out


----------



## oskisan (Sep 9, 2021)

I don’t ride my old bikes so I have to post my riders… nothing special here: Marin hybrid with 11speed nexus and hydraulic disc brakes (great for hill climbing and hill repeats).


----------



## ozzie (Sep 9, 2021)

mrg said:


> On my 38 straight bar drooling over a few cars tonight, damm it's starting to get dark earlier😒
> View attachment 1475127
> 
> View attachment 1475128
> ...



I came close to buying a grabber yellow Ranchero GT of that generation a few years back.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 9, 2021)

Crusty Collegiate for Bike Night last night! The theme: "Grunge"




Crossing Main St. in the breezeway...





My friend El taking pics in the "Circle of Death". Doesn't she know how dangerous that is?!? 🤪  🤣 








Rode around for a bit afterward and spotted this repop Columbia in a pawn shop. $500 price tag.....




Great night for a ride! Only a couple left for the season.....


----------



## GTBruiser (Sep 9, 2021)

The Phantom Scrambler


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 9, 2021)

Velvet flies to the tower in Sunset beach,
and back, on this Day-off work


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 9, 2021)

Rode the'46 today...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 9, 2021)

1961 Schwinn Racer , not my thing but it sure rides good .


----------



## ian (Sep 9, 2021)

Took the Firestone down the Riverwalk to the only beach in Astoria. Really!!!! That's it!


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 9, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Went to some of my old stomping grounds today. Rode the Upper Charles Trail in Milford and through Holliston MA. Took my '61 Panther III on this beautiful day. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1472509
> View attachment 1472510
> View attachment 1472512
> ...



Do those handlebars qualify as mini apes? They look perfect on your bike.


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 9, 2021)

Out for a night ride on the old 56 balloon tire streamliner in lewisburg , ohio,  love this old bike  , thanks for looking  !


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 9, 2021)

Took the modern bike out for a spin on the bike path weather is just right .


----------



## mrg (Sep 9, 2021)

Broke out the Western Tire " Silver Shield " for a few miles around downtown.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 9, 2021)

Went for a night ride out to Coyote Hills regional park...
National Weather Service says "dynamic and potentially very impactful weather will unfold over Northern California in the next 24 hours."
Heading out on the Alameda creek trail...





Bucks come out at night...








Great night for a ride!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 10, 2021)

Girlbike said:


> Do those handlebars qualify as mini apes? They look perfect on your bike.



Thank you. They would be considered standard ape hangers. 13" rise as on most krates. Another  picture from that ride. Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Sep 10, 2021)

mrg said:


> Broke out the Western Tire " Silver Shield " for a few miles around downtown.View attachment 1475611
> View attachment 1475612
> 
> View attachment 1475613
> ...



I really like everything about this bike!


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 10, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Thank you. They would be considered standard ape hangers. 13" rise as on most krates. Another  picture from that ride. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1475661



They looked smaller in the other pics.
They still look proportional to its bike. Even more important they look comfortable, like the bike would fit like a glove. I put a bigger set on the 59 for a while. They looked and felt awkward. The original handlebars are back on now


----------



## fattyre (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 10, 2021)

Rode Trail #38 in Concord NH today. A bit over grown with a few downed trees. Still a beautiful day and a great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Sep 10, 2021)

Took the '72 Varsity ( Yellow Fever) out for a 15 mile ride on the TNT.



Left the trail and crossed the 2 lane and stopped and checked  in at the statuary (work..ish)



Beautiful day on the trail



RIDE SAFE GANG !


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2021)

Friday,finished'early, so rode down to the beach in work boots,
to meet Marty @cyclingday in Sunset Beach, for a ride and tacos.




whole bunch of busses down here for tomorrow's marathon.
Pacific Coast Hwy will be closed Beach blvd. to Warner.
Not sure what to ride...




Always beautiful at the beach.
'40 Western Flyer rollin' true.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## dasberger (Sep 10, 2021)

Woke up to temps in the 50's and knew I had to get after it.  Really our first taste of fall down south.   Had an unusually light day for a Friday so took a nice long ride on the '38.  Love a ride with no time constraints! 

I passed a local shop thats been around as long as I can remember (which if memory serves me is a day or two at best) and at first was like 😭... a quick search on the old googler machine after the ride revealed a new location 😁.  Glad these guys are still around!


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Sep 10, 2021)

Took the Custom Ross Polo Bike out for a spin to test the rebuild. Yeah Yeah Yeah, it’s just a mess around tinker toy. Stripped and painted purple with heavy sparkles. Newly upholstered seat, complete part clean and polish, bearing re-grease/pack.
Waiting on the white parts!
Hand grips & tassels
Pedals
Tires
Trying to figure out what decals if any to put on the chain guard? Any thoughts?
Last image is the before picture.


----------



## mrg (Sep 10, 2021)

A few miles up Santiago Creek today on the 50's Chartreuse, usual Sept. 90's but it was that 40% humidity 😏, oh well, we still got it made!, still looking for a nicer bike to match this tank, one went off on ebay today, $400 in Maryland no Shipping, but not much nicer so I'll wait.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 11, 2021)

Pulled 2 of my Elgin racers out yesterday!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2021)

MrCrazyHair said:


> Waiting on the white parts!
> Hand grips & tassels
> Pedals
> Tires
> Trying to figure out what decals if any to put on the chain guard? Any thoughts?



White Tires will look great, imo.🥰
along with grips and tassels, white.
Paint some white trim on the guard,
call it _"Boss Ross"_🤩




Taller bars display tassels best.
Best* 2* Things to put on your Bike?
Your butt and some miles.😂


----------



## Sven (Sep 11, 2021)

I took my 1987 High Sierra " Pack Mule" for a bagless ride this morning. Stopped by the store to get some drink. 



Then down the trail. 



Off the trail





Beautiful morning for a ride.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2021)

There's A Lot of stuff going on in Huntington Beach today,
all centered around the Marathon runners.
1937 AERO KING, with 5 old planes flying around in formation.😍


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 11, 2021)

Out on the 1899 'Rochester' today.
A total of just over 43 miles.
Big 91.5 inch fixed gear, no brakes.
My knees were definitely feeling this, but my shoulders were a little more comfortable with these handlebars temporarily swapped over from my 1911 'National'
Wittenham Clumps iron-age hill fort as a backdrop again.....


----------



## ian (Sep 11, 2021)

JC and I on another trip up and down and up and down the Riverwalk today. 
Great day for a ride,  so.....Get out.
And ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2021)

It's a _"Schwinn"_ day.
'54 Wasp to the bank.
Tough to see a _Big _tree with a bike.🙂


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 11, 2021)

'56 Jaguar out on the Winnipesaukee River Trail on this beautiful day. Stopped by the skate park. And then over to the Arch for sunset. Awesome time.  Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 11, 2021)

Went for a ride in Livermore, Ca. before heading over to my sister’s house for dinner…




out in the “country”…
















Great day for a ride!


----------



## ozzie (Sep 11, 2021)

Tearing up the paths downunder on this cool piece of American history and lovin’ it.


----------



## dasberger (Sep 11, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> '56 Jaguar out on the Winnipesaukee River Trail on this beautiful day. Stopped by the skate park. And then over to the Arch for sunset. Awesome time.  Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1476441
> View attachment 1476442
> View attachment 1476443
> View attachment 1476444



Alright.... Now I'm convinced you're the only person who lives in NH.  🤣 Skatepark and trails empty on a Saturday?? What gives?  And here I am like a sucker sharing all my air with millions of people...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 11, 2021)

as I was riding I thought (too late) "I should have brought my phone/camera"... 

this is what I was riding, 24" Schwinn. it has aluminum rims with some sort of Japanese hubs. what a difference that makes! I'd like to find a set of these in 26" they really roll well. 

I have raised the seat to the max, cleaned the rust off the bars and added red Schwinn grips since these pics. these cheapo Schwinn goosenecks do not like tall bars and a 190 lb rider. these 24" bikes are not bad to ride with the Stingray bars.... I may be keeping this one longer than I thought.


----------



## ozzie (Sep 11, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> White Tires will look great, imo.🥰
> along with grips and tassels, white.
> Paint some white trim on the guard,
> call it _"Boss Ross"_🤩
> ...



Someone needs to reproduce those bars!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 12, 2021)

Moving my rides to my new house 1 at a time only 15 miles 
42 war time


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 12, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Someone needs to reproduce those bars!



The bars on Aero King and Elgin "Curvey Cruiser"
are "Repro" made by accident and sold by our leader Scott @sm2501 








						teens handlebars "reverse tillers" | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

I had some tiller bars made. I got my first batch and realize they bent the handles on the wrong direction. I’m had that remedied, but I have a few pair of these that are bent outward instead of straight back. Still a pretty good look. Check out some members bikes below with these bars, looks...




					thecabe.com
				











Nickel plated or bare, get 'em while they last.😍


----------



## ozzie (Sep 12, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> The bars on Aero King and Elgin "Curvey Cruiser"
> are "Repro" made by accident and sold by our leader Scott @sm2501
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mate. Someone needs to remake a curvy mast cruiser too. I missed out on a Murray made WF frame set this week. 😢


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 12, 2021)

Morning cruise around the hood & down to the beach on my '55 Spitfrankenklunkerfire





















I can't wait for the weather to cool down! 😎


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 12, 2021)

Morning ride through the Livermore vineyards and parks…





















Great day for a ride!


----------



## DaGhost (Sep 12, 2021)

Took my dad’s 70’s stingray custom chopper for a ride today. She’s real squirrelly but lots fun.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 12, 2021)

Took my '64 Jaguar out on The Northern Rail Trail today. Some gray clouds here and there, but a beautiful day nonetheless. Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Sep 12, 2021)

Today I rode the 34/5 Shelby down to City Park to celebrate the running of the 30+ yr "Tour de Suds".   This yearly locals' costumes optional event run by Mountain Trails, our non-profit trails advocate was packed with over 400 riders.  About 6 miles and 2000 feet of climbing. 45 minutes to the top was the best time.  Took some photos of the riders and later rode the Shelby down and enjoyed visiting with the old guard trail building movers and shakers now running the organization.  Really great community fundraising event where we can all come together and catch up. Time is short..... Great day with perfect weather.  Photos below in order.  Wishing well to all Cabers...
Our Mayor....51 minute time.



The main pack is coming!






1800 feet of climbing left!



My buddy Chip rode his Fake E-Bike.






All my Hummingbirds have left town. They could be riding the High Pressure systems down through Texas, Mexico and Central America by now.  Incredible thing considering they fly thousands of miles Naked with no "smart" phone or Google.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Beauty of days!




1940 Western Flyer to the tip of Balboa.
Far less wind-drag without a big Ol' paperboy bag out front.😀




Back to the Santa Ana river trail,
up to Orange, 14 mile marker, where the High Voltage transmission lines Cross.
back to the Circle...




Always a great time with great folks and awesome bikes!




A Great day for to ride.🥰


----------



## ian (Sep 12, 2021)

'35 Colson on the rack, heading to Washington to ride around Seaview and Long Beach. Did about 4 miles in wet sand, and I feel it! Another beauty of a day here in the PNW.


----------



## Sven (Sep 12, 2021)

I took an evening ride on my '63 American around the neighborhood to get a sun set shot. 




You can really get good speed on this decline. And if you go fast enough you can make it up the next hill with no problem 



Back home 



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 12, 2021)

Fall ride in the  country on my 1947 monark super deluxe  , thanks for looking  !


----------



## Shellygasser (Sep 12, 2021)

Sunday ride with my 55 spitfire


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 12, 2021)

I was going for a ride as soon as I ......... then I kept adding to my list, then it was dark. so I clipped a tiny bike light to my hat and did a few hot laps around the area on my New World blackout bike. 

my Camera that I paid a bunch for in 2004 could not take these photos even with a fancy lens I paid a bunch for... these phone cameras are amazing.

my bike light I bought in 1997 required a battery the size and weight of a water bottle. this entire light is smaller than a single Frosted Mini Wheat. I have another light about the size of a deck of cards brighter than the 1996 light.


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 12, 2021)

An hour ride. 56 Rat Phantom


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 13, 2021)

The green bike


----------



## oskisan (Sep 13, 2021)

I don’t ride my old bikes so I’ll post my riders. Cervelo S5 Team road bike. No frills: full carbon, ultegra drive train. Great for distance riding and hill repeats.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 13, 2021)

Well, it wasnt actually today but yesterday I got to throw some longhorn bars on ol' double ugly 54 and replace the front tube, so what a perfect excuse to do a heavy-trash run around the neighborhood looking for treasures.  (Yeah Im that guy)  Lol


----------



## Sven (Sep 13, 2021)

I rode Copperhead on the TNT to check in with the "Boss" , The birdbath guy.



Casting a shadow where I go.



At the Statuary



_*Sidenote:_
 I'm painting " Modonna" statues for $100 a piece for John aka the Birdbath guy...a lot more details to go.



Back on the trail.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 13, 2021)

First Quarter today, rose up just before pedaling home.
Right next to the power pole, amongst the High Voltage transmission cables.🥰
Same bike, same route to the shop, through multiple neighborhoods,
lighting up every way we roll.😀


----------



## ozzie (Sep 14, 2021)

Too nice a day to pass up a ride, so I took some time off work to get in a short 10 mile ride on the Red Menace. Took a photo of the high voltage lines for Tripple3 to thank him for putting me on to the reverse tiller bars. Thanks mate.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 14, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Tripple3 to thank him for putting me on to the reverse tiller bars. Thanks mate.



Wow! Mailed to Australia, painted, installed, and ride-with-pics.
Looking Good!
Another pair installed on 'teens Moto bike, by Great Western.🥰


----------



## ozzie (Sep 14, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Wow! Mailed to Australia, painted, installed, and ride-with-pics.
> Looking Good!
> Another pair installed on 'teens Moto bike, by Great Western.🥰
> View attachment 1478176



They look similar but the bars on the red menace are Electra attitude bars. The tillers are on the way......


----------



## SoBayRon (Sep 14, 2021)

Took a little cruise around the hood on the Cruiser Six that got a new saddle today. Still pretty short rides for me at this point, but way happy to be riding again.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 14, 2021)

Another great day for to ride!


----------



## ian (Sep 14, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Took a short ride around the hood on the Cruiser Six that I put a new saddle on today. Still pretty short rides for me at this point, but way happy to be riding again.
> 
> View attachment 1478670
> 
> ...



Howz that Brooks (?) saddle feel?


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 14, 2021)

Good to see you riding @SoBayRon 
Neighborhood ride on my '64 Deluxe American. Gray skies this evening, rain is on the way. Great time anyway. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## SoBayRon (Sep 14, 2021)

ian said:


> Howz that Brooks (?) saddle feel?



Pretty stiff to start, but it felt better within about five minutes. Still quite a ways to go to get it properly broken in, but not bad at all for the first ride!


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 14, 2021)

Out for a moonlight ride on the old crusty black phantom right before a thunderstorm  , the drop in temperature & breeze felt really nice , thanks for looking  !


----------



## tacochris (Sep 14, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Out for a moonlight ride on the old crusty black phantom right before a thunderstorm  , the drop in temperature & breeze felt really nice , thanks for looking  !
> 
> View attachment 1478815



Ooo that thing is killer!  Perfect!


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 14, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Ooo that thing is killer!  Perfect!



Thanks i like your crusty phantom also !!!!!!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 14, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Good to see you riding @SoBayRon
> Neighborhood ride on my '64 Deluxe American. Gray skies this evening, rain is on the way. Great time anyway. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1478697
> View attachment 1478698
> ...



You always take very nice scenic pictures , nice photography buddy !!!!!!
The bikes are awesome also !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tacochris (Sep 14, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Thanks i like your crusty phantom also !!!!!!!!



Wait till you see the crusty 54 Monark Super Deluxe im working on.  Its a crusty beauty!


----------



## mrg (Sep 14, 2021)

Rode the 38 SK Mahowald around the old Rancho Los Amigos ( opened in 1888 ) today and realized I've been riding here for around 55 yrs and a lot looks the same, a lot was abandon back then but now there is burnt buildings from the homeless, sad because there were some neat old architecture, oh well, another 50 yrs it will all be developed. the water tower in in the center of the property and you can see it in the background from almost everywhere on the property and these pics are from different sides of the property so you see how big it is ( at one time it was 540 acres ), I'm not even on the edges of it. last pic building still there and always has cars but no signs so some secret gov. building.


----------



## palepainter (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Girlbike (Sep 15, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> An hour ride. 56 Rat Phantom
> View attachment 1477525
> View attachment 1477526
> View attachment 1477527



You are so lucky! Around here, even if people have any sort of classic, they aren't riding them! You have a scene, or at least a cult.


----------



## ian (Sep 15, 2021)

Girlbike said:


> You are so lucky! Around here, even if people have any sort of classic, they aren't riding them! You have a scene, or at least a cult.



Ridden, not hidden.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 15, 2021)

Girlbike said:


> You are so lucky! Around here, even if people have any sort of classic, they aren't riding them! You have a scene, or at least a cult.



Ive said it before, I say it alot....if I cant ride it, I dont wanna own it.  Every ratty bike I own (that is done) is ridden heavily and not babied at all.


----------



## Sven (Sep 15, 2021)

I took the '55 Schwinn Corvette out this morning to stop by "work" and other places.



Nice old country  road



I stopped for a drink.



At "work"



I picked up some tomatoes from the Amish Market, now heading home.



RIDE SAFE GANG !


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 15, 2021)

palepainter said:


> View attachment 1478908





Did you save some energy for Bike Night?


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 15, 2021)

Thank you @OZ1972  you have some sweet rides and post cool pics as well.  And keeping with the theme of the thread. Another pic from last night. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 15, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Ive said it before, I say it alot....if I cant ride it, I dont wanna own it.  Every ratty bike I own (that is done) is ridden heavily and not babied at all.



I hear that!
I jump curbs, etc. They get stood on all the time. Not very good at wheelies, but I never was.


----------



## palepainter (Sep 15, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Did you save some energy for Bike Night?



For sure.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 15, 2021)

..


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 15, 2021)

Awesome clear ride in to work this morning, "Service Bike", Western Flyer;
sidewalks home, like "invisible to all drivers".
Fun-times, singing all the way.😀


----------



## mrg (Sep 15, 2021)

Rode the Mahowald SK down the Rio San Gabriel today and for the first time in a few yrs could ride in the bottom under bridges, they must have done a sweep to clear the camps!, hope it stays that way.


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 15, 2021)

Sven said:


> I took the '55 Schwinn Corvette out this morning to stop by "work" and other places.
> View attachment 1479069
> Nice old country  road
> View attachment 1479070
> ...



Very nice thanks for sharing buddy , sweet ol corvette !!!!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 15, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Thank you @OZ1972  you have some sweet rides and post cool pics as well.  And keeping with the theme of the thread. Another pic from last night. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1479111



Thanks buddy , if we didn't have these old bikes the world would be pretty dull place , it feels good to get out away from the  crazy hectic real world , thanks again !!!!!!


----------



## cda_cruisers (Sep 15, 2021)

First ride, found it last Thursday. The only 26” wheels I had were off of my sidewinder project but it doesn’t look so bad with them on. Somewhat of an homage to the fenders it once had. Sorry for the dirty clothes, I’m a landscaper but at least I get to ride my bike to work everyday.


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 15, 2021)

Out in the cool evening air for relaxing ride on the 1949 straightbar  autocycle  , thanks for looking


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 15, 2021)

Took out the killer restored wz for first spin today, man that seat is amazing! Super cool rider, too bad selling it with a"J" motor, someone will enjoy this a lot!














Forgot to whipe the dust off it....


----------



## tacochris (Sep 15, 2021)

Did a little patina parts delivery to another local collector a few neighborhoods over tonight.
Sure i could have taken the tahoe....but why?  Lol


----------



## mrg (Sep 15, 2021)

No Monday night show this week but still had a good ride on the Western tire Silver Shield over to Wednesdays show!


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 16, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Did a little patina parts delivery to another local collector a few neighborhoods over tonight.
> Sure i could have taken the tahoe....but why?  Lol
> 
> View attachment 1479439



Loving the crusty phantom chris !!!!!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 16, 2021)

Late evening ride on the old shelby  , been making some old pallet wood rustic signs also , thanks for looking  !!!!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 16, 2021)

Took my '41 Lincoln badged DX custom for the penultimate Bike Night 2021 last night. Didn't take pics though. We had 96 riders and over 25,000 riders since this ride started in 2004. 🙂

I did get a couple pics cruising up Main Street.....








Another beautiful night for a ride! Looking forward to the Lightshine Radler Ride sponsored by Wibby Brewing on Saturday!🤓


----------



## tacochris (Sep 16, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Late evening ride on the old shelby  , been making some old pallet wood rustic signs also , thanks for looking  !!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1479476
> 
> ...



My dad had a tail dragger 50's mercury in his 20's with the exact same paint and wheel scheme.....The more I look at it, the more it kinda has a weekend hotrod vibe!


----------



## palepainter (Sep 16, 2021)

Out on the old shelby this morning.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 16, 2021)

Just riding around on my Schwinn Meteor...




Model boat lake




Niles district...











Ca. Nursery Historical Park rose garden...



Alameda Creek trail home...








Great day for a ride!


----------



## Sven (Sep 16, 2021)

An early afternoon ride on the '59 Flightliner before the thunderstorms hit.








RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 16, 2021)

Last night in burbank and glendale


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 16, 2021)

This morning in granada hills


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2021)

Rode to work in the dark, blowing neighborhood STOP signs, then turned right on Edinger,
moto Cop, says, "What are you doing?"
i said, "turning, not _In_ the intersection, turning again, turning." Not knowing 'twas Police,
he shook his head and turned left on Edinger.🥳
Got off work early and headed for the beach to meet Marty @cyclingday 
for lunch and a ride.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 16, 2021)

This bicycle is growing on me!


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2021)

A good ride around USC today on the Mahowald SK, always a lot of stuff/construction going on.


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 17, 2021)

My son & I ( he is 17 & loves these old bikes ) made time for a moonlight ride on a couple of ol crusty schwinns  on a ol old country road near our house , he was wanting to try out the camera on his new phone  , thanks for looking  !!!!!!
50 Panther 
53 phantom


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 17, 2021)

Mercury time! Had to stop and relieve my self spot


----------



## Sven (Sep 17, 2021)

A ride out to Compton . Great skies.



The couple analyzing her large catch.



A shot of a "Dory" boat .



Starting to rain. Time to go home 



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 17, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Mercury time! Had to stop and relieve my self spot
> 
> View attachment 1479995



Lovin' the mercury  !!!!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2021)

Happy Friday!
First pic has 4 coyotes, no road-runners.








50 miles Velvet deLuxe.
Folks at the beach said they Missed me; Welcome back; 
i felt so special!🥰


----------



## hotrod (Sep 17, 2021)

Visited a couple friends that left this world to early. and a short ride around town.


----------



## Sven (Sep 17, 2021)

hotrod said:


> Visited a couple friends that left this world to early. and a short ride around town.
> 
> View attachment 1480187
> 
> View attachment 1480188



Sorry for your loss. At least they are not forgotten.


----------



## littleman (Sep 17, 2021)

On my 39 ride on!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2021)

Rode Aero King over to go to lunch with Sweetie.
Big memorial for retired Fire Chief Jim Cox.








						Fire Chief Jim Cox Obituary (1947 - 2021) Orange County Register
					

View Fire Chief Jim Cox's obituary, send flowers and sign the guestbook.



					obits.ocregister.com
				
















Great ride!


----------



## littleman (Sep 17, 2021)

Nice ride on the 35 ride on!


----------



## Stanley (Sep 17, 2021)

Grandson and I got the 1982 Tandem up to 20mph. He likes all the old bikes. He prefers the 1972 Manta-ray 5 speed.


----------



## mrg (Sep 18, 2021)

Out in orange today on the Mahowald Silver King. Always a good place to window shop😎


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 18, 2021)

Beautiful morning on my 1959 Corvette. All the rain we have had this summer has made for some spectacular gardens. The days are growing shorter in the Great Northeast and we are on the downside of the nice weather. I will miss the riding but I  can not wait for the snow and cold. The city has been working on getting old trees down and planting new ones. This one in the third pic will most likely be gone next year. They have all ready removed a few of my favorites on this route.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 18, 2021)

It's starting to cool off in the mornings here, thank goodness!!
On my '52 Schwinn this mighty fine Hill Country morning...


----------



## Sven (Sep 18, 2021)

I took my '63 American out for an early  morning ride. The TNT was  a being used for a charity ride. Cool



Some of the fellas 



Mike the mechanic was busy at work 




A yard sale also was at the trail side today



Low shot



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 18, 2021)

ian said:


> Ridden, not hidden.






tacochris said:


> Ive said it before, I say it alot....if I cant ride it, I dont wanna own it.  Every ratty bike I own (that is done) is ridden heavily and not babied at all.



Well said, it's what they were made for after all!

Out on 'Inconnu' for 20 miles this afternoon. 
Fixed gear, wood rims, cork brakes, tub tyres.
This old French bike is approximately 110 years old and still used regularly on the  roads round here.
I've been cycling these quiet country lanes for almost 44 years now. 
Still loving the South Oxfordshire countryside.....


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2021)

I pulled out Syracuse, 1937 Westfield, 60th anniversary special,
for this fine Saturday morning.😍




Showed up at a "Single Speed Ride" they have been doing 14 years now.
Every body liked my bike.
I liked how this one was thrown over in the dirt, great back-drop too.




They're riding up to the Circle in Orange and back;
i went the other way at the beach.
All fun group of riders, out to enjoy the ride.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 18, 2021)

Rode The Mascoma River Greenway and The Northern Rail Trail through Lebanon NH today. Took out my '41 DX on this beautiful day. A bit gray to start, but the sun came out soon enough. There was a few people out running and a guy in the tunnel who was playing a piano. @dasberger see there are at least some people in New Hampshire. Lol. I choose to avoid as many as possible when out on the trails.. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## mrg (Sep 18, 2021)

Rode the 50’s Airflow around the LA Sheriffs show over in Cerritos today with a good turnout and so many killer cars I couldn’t take any more pics


----------



## Rattman13 (Sep 18, 2021)

1935 Hawthorne Flyer update. Installed stainless fenders, mud flap, reflectors, and airplane ornament. Then took it out for a nice ride.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 18, 2021)

Had another great ride today...2017 Columbia Superb 5 (whatever that means).

First stop was at Lakeshore park...




Another new park...




Heading out to Coyote Hills reg. park...




looking West across the S. end of the Bay...




Clear day today...S.F. in background...




Looking back at Mission Peak...marshes in foreground are all dry...




A Pod of Pelicans...




Heading home on the Alameda creek trail...goats were working on a Saturday! Not me!




Great day for a ride!


----------



## ozzie (Sep 18, 2021)

Tore up the pavement around town on the Kos today.



184 year old Mitre Tavern in Melbourne’s oldest laneway and the oldest building in the City of Melbourne.











Old sign work and building form recently exposed.






The Royal Arcade. Photo opportunity of the year as this is usually full of people but deserted during current lockdown.





City of Melbourne Post Office building.





Hardware lane also deserted



Cool to come across a mural with your name on it.




Beautiful Gothic style City of Melbourne building



Clock in the Royal Arcade.


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 19, 2021)

mrg said:


> Rode the 50’s Airflow around the LA Sheriffs show over in Cerritos today with a good turnout and so many killer cars I couldn’t take any more picsView attachment 1480691
> View attachment 1480692
> 
> View attachment 1480693
> ...



Sweet SHELBY !!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 19, 2021)

Out on the old 49 staightbar , one the few steel bridges left in the area , lots of amish families in this area New Paris , Ohio right on the Ohio  / Indiana border right off I - 70 , great ride stay safe guys !!!!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 19, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Tore up the pavement around town on the Kos today.
> View attachment 1480844
> 184 year old Mitre Tavern in Melbourne’s oldest laneway and the oldest building in the City of Melbourne.
> View attachment 1480858
> ...



Amazing photos,  thanks for sharing  , love old architecture  !!!!!!!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 19, 2021)

..


----------



## rusty_apache (Sep 19, 2021)

Took a little tour of the King William area Riverwalk, Blue Star Arts complex on the 1902 Cleveland beveled gear chainless. Mike Casey,
the gentleman in the boater has been local fixture in the neighborhood for decades, usually seen on his Schwinn or his Pink 1960 Nash Station Wagon.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Left a little late for me and what do i see?
A whole pack of Riders, 
coming after me.🤣




One of the riders came up behind me and gave me a push in the middle of my back, to speed me along.
(Early Sunday morning, we had both lanes taken with no cars around.)
He pushed me again, and i caught the leaders of the pack.
The gear on Electric is 1" pitch: 22/10
everybody is whootin' & howlin' now 'cause we're doing 25 miles per hour!
(These guys got computers)
What a Blast!




Whole parking lot full of Super-Cars, Vipers, Ferraris, Vettes, McLarens, etc. 
and this cool old Hot Rod.




Nice cool day at the beach;
great day for 1936 Electric to be out rollin' around.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Sep 19, 2021)

@ FEW FRIENDS RODE THIS ONE. 

TODAY FOR A FEW MILEEESSSS.!!!

W.O.N.F....👍 👏😜🤙👏..Hahaa..





Looks like it. They had Tooo, Much fun.!!!

Hey Stay Safe with Family.!! and Friends.!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 19, 2021)

Winnipesaukee River Trail today on my '61 Corvette. An absolutely beautiful day with temps in the low 70's and sunshine. Excellent ride. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 19, 2021)

HAPPY SUNDAY  
my buddy Jim  & I ( Jim is 77 went out together today , we try to ride every Sunday morning , he rides 8 - 10 miles everyday weather permitting  , we have a lot of fun  , got some cool photos today  , thanks for looking  , STAY SAFE


----------



## ian (Sep 19, 2021)

Met up with my riding buddy Chad and did one back and forth on the Riverwalk. '50 Firestone and '35ish Hawthorne. Got a few compliments from the locals, mostly positive  😀


----------



## mrg (Sep 19, 2021)

Does it mean I'm old when I say there were real cows around here and trains ran on these tracks when I was a kid and there wasn't a bike trail in the river bed but that didn't stop us from riding StingRays in there!, last there wasn't public skate parks, am I optimistic thinking I still could go in there and grind ( do they still say that ), at least I'm not dumb enough to try it, I've hit a few walls & lips on my bikes lately ( when it's empty ) but I really want to break out a board but I don't want to end up in the hospital!, Oh ya, that's the 80 special order White Cruiser.


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 19, 2021)

Pulled out another one of my black phantoms right before dinner for a quick 5 miles , trying to get in the miles while I can  , got about 6 more weeks here in ohio and then it will cold & gloomy till April  , thanks for looking!!!!!!
STAY SAFE CABERS !!!!


----------



## Sven (Sep 20, 2021)

mrg said:


> Does it mean I'm old when I say there were real cows around here and ..........



Oh no , not the "O" word.
We are no longer referred to as old . We are "experienced".


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 20, 2021)

I had a busy weekend with some fun riding events. There was an antique car & bike swap in Loveland over the weekend so found some fun stuff on Saturday morning. Then raced home to get ready for the Lightshine Radler Ride sponsored by Wibby Brewing. It's a fundraiser for Bicycle Longmont for advocacy, education, etc. It used to be called the G'Night Ride when sponsored by Oscar Blues but they backed out. The new relationship with Wibby is very exciting as they have an aggressive 5 year plan to make this event HUGE!








There were 3 routes. A 3 mile mini loop, 5 & 13 mile routes. Some friends and I did the 13 miles and had a blast!







The pavilion at Wibby with stage, cornhole lanes, etc.


Stop at Shoes & Brews




Out on the trail



Costume contest



Costume contest winners!



An 80's band 



Huge wading/floating pool



And my Firestone Flying Ace that I rode


So much fun!! I can't wait for next year!! 😎  😎  😎 

Went home, got some sleep Saturday night to prepare for yesterday's OBC Bluz Cruz on my crusty Collegiate!
















Got a flat just before heading over to ride parking structures and took a lot of ribbing from the guys.....🙄



Loading into the elevators to the top!



8 floors up




An amazingly fun bike filled weekend!! I'm exhausted.....

Can't wait to do it again.🙂


----------



## ian (Sep 20, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I had a busy weekend with some fun riding events. There was an antique car & bike swap in Loveland over the weekend so found some fun stuff on Saturday morning. Then raced home to get ready for the Lightshine Radler Ride sponsored by Wibby Brewing. It's a fundraiser for Bicycle Longmont for advocacy, education, etc. It used to be called the G'Night Ride when sponsored by Oscar Blues but they backed out. The new relationship with Wibby is very exciting as they have an aggressive 5 year plan to make this event HUGE!
> View attachment 1481643
> 
> 
> ...



You live in the best community!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 20, 2021)

ian said:


> You live in the best community!




I am blessed & truly thankful for my blessings & people that allow/help me to live! 🙂


----------



## littleman (Sep 20, 2021)

First ride ride on!


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 20, 2021)

Rode the 36 Colson LWB DBR on the Bluz Cruz yesterday.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 20, 2021)

Happy Monday!
Day off working electrical, morning light ride;
1940 Red Streak, H.S.&B. Hardware store bike.








Balboa peninsula at the end.








Very pretty morning ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 20, 2021)

Yesterday.i forgot


----------



## mrg (Sep 20, 2021)

Rode around LBCC on the 80 Cruiser today checking out all the new construction.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 21, 2021)

Early morning ride to catch the moon. '61 Corvette on this foggy and chilly morning. 48 degrees Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Sep 21, 2021)

Cool photo C!(HH)


----------



## Sven (Sep 21, 2021)

Took the the Copperhead out this morning on the TNT



Trail closures coming soon



Down the trail



A vintage " Mickey's" brew sign



WKIK- Country Music



The wall



Great ride today
RIDE SAFE GANG !


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 21, 2021)

Good day , my boss had a  doctor's appointment in a high end area of Indianapolis & we drove the company truck  & he was cool & let me take a bike along to ride when he was in the doctor's office  , some colorful pictures  with the old 49 straight  bar  , thanks for looking  !!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 21, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Early morning ride to catch the moon.



My ride to work was under the Full Moon too.






Really warm afternoon ride home.


----------



## ian (Sep 21, 2021)

A nice quiet solo trip along the Columbia River today.  Made about 10 miles with an unusual offshore breeze.
Not too much in the way, even the tourons are absent.
Happy Autumn,  all you Cabers.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 21, 2021)

We are finally getting cool mid 70s mornings but it still gets a bit warm by mid day. Very comfortable early morning 14 mile ride on my 41 Westfield.


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 21, 2021)

Cruising 1978 heavy duty Schwinn


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 21, 2021)

Rode over to my buddy Steve's house to help with some harvesting...1940 Schwinn New World. This bike has a SA 3-speed hub set in third gear! Not sure what that gearing equates to but it's a beast to ride...




Alameda creek trail...







Heading toward the hills...




Now riding home...



Almost home, looking back at Mission peak...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## palepainter (Sep 21, 2021)

I mounted a fork I picked up here.   Ladies fork, threaded steerer and then cut it down a bit.  Really a smooth suspension, pleasantly surprised.  Refitted ball light with LeD socket and bulbs.  Repacked all mechanicals..  It is really smooooooth now.  Even on the very old goodyear whitewalls.


----------



## mrg (Sep 21, 2021)

A little tune up and test ride down the tracks on the OG 54 Panther before posting it in the For Sale section.


----------



## Sven (Sep 22, 2021)

I rode my '79 Suburban to the shop today . Skies are gray this morning, but got to make my delivery.



Well balanced for no hand cruising



Getting darker as I get close.



Stopped to get a drink



CAM2  race fuel.



...and here at the shop.
Wish John would put  this old sign up. It was his father's when he owned the business.


Did beat the heavy rains. Good Ride.
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 22, 2021)

The white one


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 22, 2021)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Rode over to my buddy Steve's house to help with some harvesting...1940 Schwinn New World. This bike has a SA 3-speed hub set in third gear! Not sure what that gearing equates to but it's a beast to ride...
> View attachment 1482489
> 
> Alameda creek trail...
> ...



If you are riding this bike stuck in third gear up hills you are a beast


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 22, 2021)

Typical day...


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2021)

Lovely to ride from home to shop when working.
Still shorts and t-shirt both ways.🥰
I get looks like some folks have never seen a "Paperboy Bike".😂


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 22, 2021)

Rode the 34 Colson to Longmont bike night. Last one of the year.


----------



## ozzie (Sep 22, 2021)

Incredible spring day in Melbourne today. 10 mile ride during my lunch break to the bay.


----------



## mrg (Sep 22, 2021)

Hate to see it getting darker earlier ( first day of fall ) but still a nice evening to be on the 54 Panther, and still a month of weeknite car show left.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 23, 2021)

Out on 'Ciclos Minaco I' yesterday.
20 miles, sunny afternoon but that Autumn chill is definitely in the air....




I also did a 47 mile ride on Monday afternoon/evening but I'm saving that photo for Sunset Sunday.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 23, 2021)

Great to see you and the Little one last night for the season finale of Bike Night Nate! @Balloonoob 
We had 120 folks riding!

Cruising Main St.







There was some chicken dancing as well











Another fun season of Bike Night in the rear view mirror. 🙂 Looking forward to May 2022 for season 15!!🤓


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Ernbar (Sep 23, 2021)

Took out the Kool Lemon 73 Speedster on a 14 mile ride this morning. Hard to believe this bike is 48 years old.


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 23, 2021)

Riding the ol 53 rat phantom today in miamisburg , ohio just south of Dayton  , beautiful fall day , thanks for looking  !
" Tacochris " will appreciate these photos  !!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2021)

Back-and-forth to work,
with Fish & Chips from Union Jack
...was thinking about you Darren @dnc1 




1940 Western Flyer; rolling under the waning moon light early, hours before dawn.🤩


----------



## SKPC (Sep 23, 2021)

I rode two bikes today. Modern one earlier and the Shelby later.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 23, 2021)

Went for a sunset ride in the cool air...part 1....2015 Columbia.

The local elementary school for my community...




Stop at the cemetery to remember some of the Fremont OG...




One of the last real cowboys in Fremont!  😉




End of part 1...heading out for some sunset pictures now...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 23, 2021)

Early morning ride on the Sumner Link Trail today on my Coppertone Typhoon.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 24, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Back-and-forth to work,
> with Fish & Chips from Union Jack
> ...was thinking about you Darren @dnc1
> View attachment 1483557
> ...



Our weekday V-CC afternoon/evening rides are often to and from a 'Chippie' Mark.
On Monday it was a 47 mile round trip! 
A long way for a small portion of chips and 'mushy peas' for me; no fish though, I've been vegetarian for the last 39 years!


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 24, 2021)

1948 Survivor Super Deluxe.
Another great year for Monark!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 24, 2021)

..


----------



## Sven (Sep 24, 2021)

ride out to the Chaptico Wharf on my '59 JC Higgins Flightliner. .


>






RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 24, 2021)

Out on the '99 'Rochester' today.
20 miles, pictured in the village of East Hagbourne.....


----------



## ebasnett (Sep 24, 2021)

Went for an 18.5 mile cruise along the Galveston Seawall on a 1960 Schwinn Tornado.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> On Monday it was a 47 mile round trip!



AWESOME!
Today was a 52 mile round trip;
no meal stop, just a couple cookies with the surfers.🥰








This bike is super comfortable to fly.
Velvet deLuxe, 1935 Huffman motobike.


----------



## ian (Sep 24, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Incredible spring day in Melbourne today. 10 mile ride during my lunch break to the bay. View attachment 1483229
> View attachment 1483230




Nice ride.


----------



## ian (Sep 24, 2021)

Got the new-to-me 2 speed Redband rebuilt and laced to a new rim, and took a little cruise to try it out. It's the first time I have had this type of hub and I'm liking it. 
Smooth and quiet 🤫


----------



## fatbike (Sep 24, 2021)

I pretty much ride this bicycle daily, and it is a great fit around the neighborhood. But today I finally added one of those cool custom made @Boris Dave reflectors, it totally suits this bicycle, thank you Dave.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 24, 2021)

Evening ride after the rain. '64 Jaguar  on this Friday. Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## nick tures (Sep 24, 2021)

littleman said:


> First ride ride on!




nice elgin !!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 24, 2021)

*THIS ONE!  🙃 *first ride in 45 years.
*

*


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 24, 2021)

Went for a ride before going houseboating for the weekend…
Tracy,Ca.
Corral Hollow Road ride…




Then rode through the new Tracy Hills housing development…




Riding along the California Aquaduct…








Ca. Farm…




Great day for a ride!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 24, 2021)

5 miles or so to my buddies house.


----------



## mrg (Sep 25, 2021)

Dug out another bike to send down the road 79 Spitfire 24 but forgot I usually swap out a longer seat post so started to feel it after a few miles. last 2 pics, I'm close to the building @cyclingday posted of a early Motorcycle shop in the Plaza, saw Plaza flats so have to look closer next week.


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 25, 2021)

1981 7 miles


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 25, 2021)

Super stressful past couple of days so took off early yesterday afternoon on my Western Flyer loaded down with some rock 'n roll to get my mind right.




My headache was gone in about 7 minutes.  🙂 
You know what they say,"Four wheels move the body, Two wheels move the soul."


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 25, 2021)

..


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 25, 2021)

Happy Saturday!
1954 Wasp, (Christmas '53) rolling around Huntington Beach.








These 2 travelers are riding from Montana to the tip of South America.
With everything they need to camp along the way.




32 miles on original Schwinn Typhoon Cords; 
definitely feel the difference.🙂


----------



## ian (Sep 25, 2021)

Foggy morning here in NW Oregon. Met up with my riding buddy Chad and did an up and back on the Columbia waterfront. 
'62 Flightliner and '50 Firestone,  both equipped with Redband 2 speed automatic hubs for easy traveling. 
Tide was going out........


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 25, 2021)

'56 Jaguar out on The WOW Trail today. Gorgeous day here in the Northeast. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 25, 2021)

Couple of miles 1981 Schwinn BMX Style


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2021)

Got back to the parents house from MLC and my dad and I took a couple of his Fat Bars out for a spin. Here he is a month shy of 80. Hope I’m still up on two at that age! V/r Shawn


----------



## cda_cruisers (Sep 25, 2021)

Fall colors starting to show up, it was 80 degrees today and prolly the last time we’ll hit 80’s around here. Wife’s x53 and my fleetliner. I was going to crop the image but the shadows were kind of cool.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 25, 2021)

Went over toward the coast to watch some hot rods race.....took the 36 Tribar over for a look see... saw a few Cabers there....
Pic with the @Velocipedist Co. car as a backdrop... nice day...


----------



## mrg (Sep 25, 2021)

Rode the 54 Panther over to ck out few hundred cars out tonight at the Blvd car show, there was a row of 10 Nomads & 10 Lincolns along with alot of great cars, went on for 5+ blocks🤤, been crazy, too many things, tomorrow is the Grand Prix of LB, US open of Surfing in HB, Lakewood/Mayfair car show, LB swap to start with and of course Rams vs Brady, Chargers & 49'ers all on TV, my heads spinning and just as much stuff next week! 😖


----------



## ozzie (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice spring day to hit the local river trail on my heavy duti. This thing is so awesome on the dirt!


----------



## Sven (Sep 26, 2021)

I took my '55 Corvette for an early morning ride on the Three Notch Trail.  Temps are perfect.



I replaced the worn out Mesinger seat with the one that came with the '37 frankenbike. Sort of goofy looking but comfortable. 



Down the trail l go.




..and onto the dirt road.



Great Ride..
BE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 26, 2021)

Awesome day here in north Texas, every one enjoy


----------



## Sven (Sep 26, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Awesome day here in north Texas, every one enjoy
> 
> View attachment 1485000
> 
> View attachment 1485006



Can you climb up in that MK-5 Mikado?


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Sep 26, 2021)

Sven said:


> Can you climb up in that MK-5 Mikado?




Maybe with a ladder...........But I'll take you inside......lol


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 26, 2021)

Just watching some old hot rods........


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 26, 2021)

'61 Corvette on The Northern Rail Trail through Danbury and Grafton NH. Colors are starting to change with the cooler temperatures. A beautiful day here in the Northeast. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 26, 2021)

Little shakedown ride of my newly thrown together Sidewinder. Gonna take it out later for a longer ride. Love this thing. Thrown together with random parts I had or picked up for it in a week. I got the frame last Sunday and it rides today. Nicest original paint bike I own.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 26, 2021)

Antique Great Western motobike around and around the cycle swap in Long Beach.🥰


----------



## SKPC (Sep 26, 2021)

Indian summer with colors here in the mountains. Just incredible weather and riding.  Out with my buddy Chip on the mtb's.


----------



## mrg (Sep 26, 2021)

Literally right on the way home from the swap ( had to go 10 ft out of my way ) was another car show and got home just in time to see the Chargers beat KC then the Rams smoke the Bradys and now the 49'ers are up, wish there was time to go to the US open of surfing in HB or the LB Grand Prix, mann not enough time in the day, Sat & Sundays should be longer! but still a great day!, It helps that the swap, car show & my house are basically on the same street 5 miles apart, think I made 4 turns total in the car today😏


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 26, 2021)

Man want a great riding bike. I’m in love. Everything is right where it should be, gearing is great, it’s comfy and it’s the first ever bike that I’ve been able to ride with no hands!

Took my snake to go visit the home of the local snakes.


----------



## ozzie (Sep 26, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Man want a great riding bike. I’m in love. Everything is right where it should be, gearing is great, it’s comfy and it’s the first ever bike that I’ve been able to ride with no hands!
> 
> Took my snake to go visit the home of the local snakes.
> 
> ...



Looks great mate. Nice work.


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 26, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Looks great mate. Nice work.



Thank ya!


----------



## Shellygasser (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice afternoon cruise in oceanside


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 26, 2021)

Cruising 1981 Schwinn Funday Sunday


----------



## ozzie (Sep 26, 2021)

Tore up the town today on the Kos snapping some cool shots.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 27, 2021)

Went for a ride on my Flying Ace yesterday afternoon before meeting some friends from Bike Night.





Then rode over to Left Hand Brewing to check out their new Beer Garden with live music, food trucks and crafted beer. Their Oktoberfest flavor is delicious!
















Just another lovely day in Colorado! 🤓


----------



## Sven (Sep 27, 2021)

I rode my 79 Suburban aka "stationwagon" early this morning. 


From the branch line to the main line



Main line to the back road



Big chair



Stopped to get a coffee. 



At " work". Nothing much going on, for the most part,  the season is coming to an end.



But picking up another paint order.



On the branch line again.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 27, 2021)

Had the newest build out after work today with my cycling companion. We did just over 9 miles together!


----------



## SKPC (Sep 27, 2021)

Took advantage of a fine day by climbing up high and pedaling single-track for 3 hrs on the Ibis.  Great ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2021)

Great day/weather here with lots of clouds to stay cool.
Western Flyer to/from the shop in north Huntington Beach, again.
So many drivers out on the road, are not paying any attention to anything around them.
Makes me really look forward to riding on the beach bike path;
away from cars.🥰


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2021)

Shellygasser said:


> Nice afternoon cruise in oceanside
> 
> View attachment 1485697
> 
> ...



You guys didn't see the post about the ride I hosted in oside yesterday? Missed out on a good one!


----------



## ozzie (Sep 27, 2021)

_a_


tripple3 said:


> Great day/weather here with lots of clouds to stay cool.
> Western Flyer to/from the shop in north Huntington Beach, again.
> So many drivers out on the road, are not paying any attention to anything around them.
> Makes me really look forward to riding on the beach bike path;
> ...



Take care out there mate.


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 27, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Tore up the town today on the Kos snapping some cool shots.View attachment 1485732
> View attachment 1485733
> 
> View attachment 1485734
> ...



I have been looking all over for a bottle holder like that! Can’t find one!


----------



## ozzie (Sep 27, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> I have been looking all over for a bottle holder like that! Can’t find one!



If you want to pay the postage i’ll send it to you! It will be the most expensive bottle holder you ever bought. Try fleabay.


----------



## dogdart (Sep 27, 2021)

Not quite today,  but rode the blue 38 at Howard Gordon's ride yesterday


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## oldebike55 (Sep 27, 2021)

Out for a spin before the next rain showers, 
Indian rescued from that auction site🤩


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 27, 2021)

Finished up my week of graveyards and went to a couple of parks with the kiddo. Ran into a pungent man with an old Schwinn. Looks like he's a "collector" too!


----------



## comet (Sep 27, 2021)

I just got this from UPS and put it together while watching the Ryder cup. First ride today. I’ll need to learn about the aBenelux derailleur because right now it’s a 6 speed. It’s a little small for me but these don’t come around too often in this shape. Circa 1953 Hetchins Experto Crede. I’ll post some more pics in the International Bikes thread.


----------



## mrg (Sep 27, 2021)

Took the 54 Panther over to ck out some great cars tonight.


----------



## ozzie (Sep 27, 2021)

Dashed out during my lunch break to pick up some Greek donuts in Little Italy, Carlton
near the centre of Melbourne.




Below shows the neon sign in the background on Borsari’s corner building. Nino Borsari was an cycling champion who won a gold medal at the 1932 summer Olympics in Los Angeles. In 1934 he travelled to Australia to compete in the Centenary 1000 mile which was a week long event to mark the centenary of Victoria. He opened a bike store in 1942 in Lygon Street Carlton. 










i


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 28, 2021)

(This past weekend). Cruising the wartime Elgin at RPM Nationals and discovered this random C 47.


----------



## Sven (Sep 28, 2021)

I took my '64 Varisty "Copperhead" out thus morning for a  ride on the TNT.



I stopped by the SoJo to get a drink. 



An old old building. 



On the road again



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 28, 2021)

comet said:


> I just got this from UPS and put it together while watching the Ryder cup. First ride today. I’ll need to learn about the aBenelux derailleur because right now it’s a 6 speed. It’s a little small for me but these don’t come around too often in this shape. Circa 1953 Hetchins Experto Crede. I’ll post some more pics in the International Bikes thread.
> 
> View attachment 1486300
> 
> ...



Lovely bike.
Try the 'Disraeli Gears' website for Cyclo derailleur info:






						Disraeli Gears - a derailleur collection
					

“You know how the title came about - Disraeli Gears - yeah? We had this Austin Westminster, and Mick Turner was one of the roadies who’d been with me a long time, and he was driving along and Eric (Clapton) was talking about getting a racing bicycle. Mick, driving, went ‘Oh yeah - Disraeli...




					www.disraeligears.co.uk


----------



## littleman (Sep 28, 2021)

Gone for a ride ride on!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 28, 2021)

Rode to work this morning early;
then took the long way home along Bolsa Chica and So. HB




Rolling heavy.🥰


----------



## Sven (Sep 29, 2021)

A weird sky this morning, as l rode my heavy hauler on toward Charlotte Hall.



Stopped by to get some carpet padding for a seat refurbishment. The young lady wanted to give me the roll for free. Bit I gave her 5 bucks



The young lady is also
 giving this roll of vintage carpet away for free as well.



Anyway...loaded up and on my way to "work,"



Arrived



Another day of great riding and meeting nice people.
RIDE SAFE GANG !


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 29, 2021)

Fixed a flat then took the 37 Dayton for a cruise.  No wooden propellers at the local hobby shop.  And no point in rescuing a discarded mongoose.


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 29, 2021)

Me and my 72 Raleigh Sport enjoying a beautiful ride on the Little Sugar Creek Greenway in Charlotte NC


----------



## SKPC (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 29, 2021)

Early morning ride in downtown Dayton  , Ohio,  beautiful crisp fall morning  , stay safe cabers  !


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 29, 2021)

Same/Same




Work is over-rated.
Glad to ride, to where i park their truck.🥰


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 29, 2021)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. Took the '64 Jaguar as it already out. From this morning. Nice cool fall day. Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 
 Picture from this morning 



This evening


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 29, 2021)

The ever rowdy junkyard '59 at the church of the perpetual headwind


----------



## mrg (Sep 29, 2021)

Not to many weeknight car shows left in the season so broke out the WF Tall Tank for a evening cruise.


----------



## ozzie (Sep 29, 2021)

mrg said:


> Not to many weeknight car shows left in the season so broke out the WF Tall Tank for a evening cruise.View attachment 1487406
> 
> View attachment 1487407
> 
> ...



Now that’s a rolling work of art! Put that one up for sale and i might be on a plane on the way over to get it.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 30, 2021)

Girlbike said:


> The ever rowdy junkyard '59 at the church of the perpetual headwindView attachment 1487218



That church gets everywhere!


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 30, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Early morning ride in downtown Dayton  , Ohio,  beautiful crisp fall morning  , stay safe cabers  !
> 
> View attachment 1487159
> 
> ...



That third picture is beautiful! I mean,everyone on this site does stuff I like all the time. That one is awesome.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 30, 2021)

Morning ride to "work" from the parking area down the street. '41 DX  out today on another crisp fall morning 43 degrees. Great time and temperature. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 30, 2021)

Krusty merc morning


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 30, 2021)

Nice long trek through some beautiful rocky mountain front range countryside. Stopped at this church /graveyard in hygiene. A flock of geese welcomed me right when I pulled up. There was some really old graves, some really fancy and some just another brick in the ground. Some interesting crops growing behind it. It's actually a local hemp farm. Ghost bikes to keep the memory of fellow cyclists alive. And behind the horses are antenna for NOAA stationary orbit weather satellites. Takes a lot of fuel to keep the spacecraft located above them.


----------



## ian (Sep 30, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Nice long trek through some beautiful rocky mountain front range countryside. Stopped at this church /graveyard in hygiene. A flock of geese welcomed me right when I pulled up. There was some really old graves, some really fancy and some just another brick in the ground. Some interesting crops growing behind it. It's actually a local hemp farm. Ghost bikes to keep the memory of fellow cyclists alive. And behind the horses are antenna for NOAA stationary orbit weather satellites. Takes a lot of fuel to keep the spacecraft located above them.
> 
> View attachment 1487702
> 
> ...



Nice territory ya got there. Nice ride too.


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 30, 2021)

Quick 12 miles after work today. This thing has quickly become my go to. So good.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Sep 30, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Quick 12 miles after work today. This thing has quickly become my go to. So good.
> 
> View attachment 1487713
> 
> ...




"Gears Rule".........................


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 30, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> "Gears Rule".........................



I’d have called you crazy 2 years ago…. But this year has been a year of many changes in my bike world… The biggest being gears and brakes! Can’t complain at all. Loving it.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Sep 30, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> I’d have called you crazy 2 years ago…. But this year has been a year of many changes in my bike world… The biggest being gears and brakes! Can’t complain at all. Loving it.




I have loved geared bikes since the mid 1950's.  Wait till your hips are repaired and/or replaced with "Titanium"............Just had my left "Total Hip Replacement" done August 30th........The right was destroyed, "my fault", and repaired with 3 pcs. of titanium on July 3/4, 2018...........call me bionic or titanium man, or whatever, but I love gears and "Do Not" ride any of my single speed coaster brake bicycles.  There is one exception in that group that I will ride when completed..........my G-519.

Did 4 miles on the bike at PT today...........average speed 17.2 MPH..............

Sorry for rambling..............lol


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 30, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> I have loved geared bikes since the mid 1950's.  Wait till your hips are repaired and/or replaced with "Titanium"............Just had my left "Total Hip Replacement" done August 30th........The right was destroyed, "my fault", and repaired with 3 pcs. of titanium on July 3/4, 2018...........call me bionic or titanium man, or whatever, but I love gears and "Do Not" ride any of my single speed coaster brake bicycles.  There is one exception in that group that I will ride when completed..........my G-519.
> 
> Did 4 miles on the bike at PT today...........average speed 17.2 MPH..............
> 
> Sorry for rambling..............lol



I’ve been warned! Lol.

It does have me looking at my single speeds funny…


----------



## SKPC (Sep 30, 2021)

The expensive plastic mtb. in some good colors.  It's Fall in the Mountains here, enjoy the pics.


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 30, 2021)

Pack mule


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 30, 2021)

Early to work under the waning crescent moon, lots of stars, clear and cool enough to wear a flannel.
After work, down to Sunset Beach to meet Marty @cyclingday 
to watch some amazing jets fly around.








We rode some more, into HB, and watched the Thunderbirds too.




All weekend long down here in HB
For sure be Crazy crowded.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## ozzie (Sep 30, 2021)

Stunning spring day. Today’s photos taken around East Melbourne which has some of the most beautiful old homes in the city dating back to the 1850’s.


----------



## mrg (Sep 30, 2021)

A quick cruise around Orange before loading it up the 40 Elgin for the swap.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 1, 2021)

Morning ride under the waning crescent moon. A beautiful crisp fall morning with temperature at 40 degrees. '57 Deluxe Hornet. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 1, 2021)

Took the Suburban on a comfy 12 mile ride this morning with pleasant low 70s temps. Finally cooler temps are here.





I was unaware my County has a sister County in Ireland. That bike trail there must be breathtaking.


----------



## dogdart (Oct 1, 2021)

Beautiful day in 'Burgh


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 1, 2021)

Took the 75 scrambler for a leisurely ride though my neighborhood before lunch


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 1, 2021)

Great day to be riding this 1936 Clipper, Lt. Col. Dick Weissner's old
CWC double bar Roadster.




The Thunderbirds were flying around;
Awesome to behold!




Found a Condor horn at the Cycle Swap last Sunday.
Saw 3 Osprey eating sushi breakfast, surf Perch-Yummy!
2 pics of the old Veeder clicking away because ride total is 33.3 miles.🥰








Thread on this bike with uTube link to Lt. Col. Dick Weissner https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-clipper-cwc-double-bar.133565/


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 1, 2021)

Evening Fenderless Friday ride. '41 DX on this beautiful fall day. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Oct 1, 2021)

I rode my '72 Varsity aka " Yellow Fever " up north to Charlotte Hall this morning. 


This crow was just sitting the side of the trail. Didn't pay me any attention when I got close to take a picture.  My boss said he passed it earlier this morning,. Only it was in the middle of the path
WEIRD.



Kept on rolling



Not as cool as @Hammerhead  is experiencing up in God's country, but we are in the low 50s . Warmed up fairly quickly enough to take off my sweat jacket.



Good run .
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## ozzie (Oct 1, 2021)

Sven said:


> I rode my '72 Varsity aka " Yellow Fever " up north to Charlotte Hall this morning. View attachment 1488223
> This crow was just sitting the side of the trail. Didn't pay me any attention when I got close to take a picture.  My boss said he passed it earlier this morning,. Only it was in the middle of the path
> WEIRD.
> View attachment 1488225
> ...



We had this Kookaburra hanging around our back fence recently. It was stalking a crows nest nearby and 2 crows were swooping on it for almost an hour. It only moved to have a feed on some left over roast chicken before getting back on the fence.


----------



## RustyHornet (Oct 1, 2021)

Quick 5 mile ride earlier, wasn’t feeling up to more today… Then a nice walk the bike out back for a fire tonight… Added a rear light for my night time riding here lately.


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 1, 2021)

Riding 1978 heavy duty


----------



## Santee (Oct 1, 2021)

Shake down cruise on the Monark.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 2, 2021)

Continuing the bird theme (see @tripple3, @Sven and @ozzie's posts above).
Mallards with my 'Ciclos Minaco II' at Ewelme village pond.....








...lovely autumn sunshine late yesterday afternoon,  heavy rain and strong winds today.
Riding into Oxford with friends from the V-CC tomorrow.
Getting very used to this 'Elan' elliptical chainring from the 20's/30's.
Keep riding.


----------



## Sven (Oct 2, 2021)

An early morning ride on my '55 Corvette  around the Charlotte Hall flea market. 



Went through.... a lot of junk.



Across from the market,  they were starting to set up for a car show and tour ride. I posed my Corvette with this row of Corvettes.



Neat  panel truck.



This shed is a neat concept. 



Great Ride,  cool temp. It doesn't get any better.
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 2, 2021)

Got out for a couple of hours on my GrayBeard John Lincoln badged custom '41 DX yesterday on a beautiful 69° Colorado afternoon!!🤘 🤓 🤘


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 2, 2021)

Mexican Rental Time


----------



## skeezer (Oct 2, 2021)

I finished building my first bike today. I bought the frame, crank, and fenders on Ebay with the idea of putting a Whizzer engine in it but the longer I owned it the more I wanted just a bicycle. The parts and the paint aren't original. I had some Worksman wheels laying around so I used them. I used a 3 speed hub so it could actually be ridden. I rode her up a couple steep hills and we made it.


----------



## RustyHornet (Oct 2, 2021)

Terrorized the neighborhood this morning on a coupla naner seats. Just wanted to get some fresh pics at the neighborhood bridge.

‘52 Spitfire piggie with 2 speed manual and ‘65 Stinger 2 speed kickback.


----------



## RustyHornet (Oct 2, 2021)

skeezer said:


> I finished building my first bike today. I bought the frame, crank, and fenders on Ebay with the idea of putting a Whizzer engine in it but the longer I owned it the more I wanted just a bicycle. The parts and the paint aren't original. I had some Worksman wheels laying around so I used them. I used a 3 speed hub so it could actually be ridden. I rode her up a couple steep hills and we made it.
> 
> View attachment 1488596



Welcome! Looks really nice!


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2021)

Left in the dark under the waning crescent moon @Hammerhead




the secret entrance to morning light rides.








miles of vehicles lined up to pay $30 to watch the Pacific Air-Show.




then it was foggy enough for everything to be dripping wet.




always catch positive waves from the regulars Erin & Genevieve, rolling Huntington Beach, Bolsa Chica.




1936 Clipper again 'cause Flyers are flyin' all 'round.🥰
Veeder clicks 51.7 miles


----------



## Shellygasser (Oct 2, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> You guys didn't see the post about the ride I hosted in oside yesterday? Missed out on a good one!



Oh man that would have been nice.  Where do we keep an eye out for up coming rides.


----------



## Monarkman (Oct 2, 2021)

Maiden voyage today on my recent acquisition. A 1953 Schwinn with a lot of newer parts on it (bought it this way) 
Rides like a dream.


----------



## RustyHornet (Oct 2, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Left in the dark under the waning crescent moon @Hammerhead
> View attachment 1488750
> 
> the secret entrance to morning light rides.
> ...



In your first picture, your front wheel looks like some kinda portal. Seriously made my eyes cross, almost looks like a view looking down a street lol.

My wife said it looks like a mirror.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2021)

Winnipesaukee River Trail on my '56 Jaguar. Clouded in a bit a beautiful evening for ride though. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 
Great pictures @tripple3


----------



## SKPC (Oct 2, 2021)

Mtb in colors again.


----------



## ozzie (Oct 2, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Left in the dark under the waning crescent moon @Hammerhead
> View attachment 1488750
> 
> the secret entrance to morning light rides.
> ...



Beautiful photos mate, I must try to get out of the house earlier for a ride. Thanks.


----------



## ozzie (Oct 2, 2021)

Got a decent ride to the bay and back before the weather turned miserable.


----------



## ian (Oct 2, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Got a decent ride to the bay and back before the weather turned miserable.
> View attachment 1488967
> 
> View attachment 1488966
> ...



where is everyone?


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 2, 2021)

More airshow action today.


























The F-35 is pretty badass!


----------



## ozzie (Oct 2, 2021)

ian said:


> where is everyone?



Lots of people down the bay however the centre of Melbourne is deserted due to another lockdown. We’re about to overtake Buenos Aires as the having the most days in lockdown. Until this week I couldn’t ride more than 6 miles from home. Feel free to read more on the web..............People in China have more freedoms, Melbourne has gone from one of the world’s most livable cities to the world’s most lockdown city. The only positive is its safer to ride a bike and take great photos due to the lack of cars and
people. A week or so ago i took the photos below of my Kos Kruiser in the Royal Arcade in the centre of the city. On a normal day pre covid it would have been  full of people including tourists. I’ve lived in this city since 1967 but I’m seriously considering moving my young family to the Greek island where my outlaws live, once we can travel again.


----------



## B@sku (Oct 3, 2021)

Fantastic day to air the 56 Phantom!!
Safe rides!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 3, 2021)

A little vintage Gary Fisher action in Angel Fire, NM.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 3, 2021)

Short ride to day on 1939 Schwinn BA97 badged as Henderson


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2021)

Left early under the rising crescent moon, morning light ride;
1937 AERO KING








Down to the Wedge, Newport Beach;
then turn around and ride to Long Beach.



Here, you can see my "Sparky's Band-Aid" (electrical tape).
There's a hole still oozing "Slime", so it worked for 58 miles.🧐
There were more bikes parked around, folks hanging out, talking bikes 'n stuff.
Rode home from here, along the coast, enjoying the ride.🥰


----------



## RustyHornet (Oct 3, 2021)

Rode with my little squirt earlier today. Nice little ride before she got too cold. 8 miles today.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2021)

Rode to Youngs Bay on the '35 Colson and my riding buddy Chad took his Ross muscle bike. Another fine PNW afternoon.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 3, 2021)

Cyclone Coaster Ride, 10/3/21


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 3, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Winnipesaukee River Trail on my '56 Jaguar. Clouded in a bit a beautiful evening for ride though. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> Great pictures @tripple3
> View attachment 1488800
> View attachment 1488801
> ...



The first picture is really cool!


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 3, 2021)

The black bike is a terrible Santa Fe I got free. I gave it to my son and he loves it! Of course, took the retched, smooth riding Catalina.


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 3, 2021)

The 59' is out running around at night again!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 4, 2021)

Epic 48 mile fixed gear ride on Sunday.
Riding from Wallingford into Oxford to ride around the back lanes and tracks/paths that circle most of the city.
Two of us set met up at Stadhampton and set off early to ride into the city of dreaming spires.
We detoured up into the village of Garsington, purely to see the late tudor period Garsington Manor (built circa 1630). Home to Lady Ottoline Morrell in the early Edwardian era where she frequently entertained a very bohemian set of literary types.
I've always loved this building,  but it remains a private home that I would love to see inside.....




I was Riding 'Inconnu',  my circa 1910 French Road bike.

We joined 5 other riders on the eastern side of town and cycled on , into and around Oxford's floodplains and ended up in Binsey churchyard, our furthest point, north west of the city.  
This church dates from the 12th. Century,  but I neglected to get a photo.
The churchyard is also host to the "Treacle Well" featured in 'Alice in Wonderland' and this fine 3/400 year old Yew tree.....




It was a muddy ride, as befitting 'Paris- Roubaix' day.

On our way back through Cowley on the east side of the city we detoured again down the backstreets to grab a final photo outside the former home of William Morris,  Lord Nuffield of MG cars fame.
Before making cars he built bicycles here, in his parents back garden, between 1896 and 1903. There are 3 known surviving examples.....




Fantastic ride, great day, good company.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 4, 2021)

While working on getting a road bike ready for assembly yesterday I realized how nice it was outside. Texted my friend El and spent the afternoon cruising around Longmont on my Western Flyer with her.











Had to swing by Wibby Brewing on the way for refreshments.



Glad I skipped spending the afternoon in the garage working on a bike to ride on such a beautiful fall day! 🤓


----------



## palepainter (Oct 4, 2021)

Good to see you two out.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 4, 2021)

palepainter said:


> Good to see you two out.





Planning to do this regularly thru winter. May do a monthly ride. Will keep you posted on future rides. This was spontaneous since it was so nice out!


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 4, 2021)

41 Manton and Smith


----------



## Sven (Oct 4, 2021)

A cloudy morning ride on "Copperhead " , my 1964 Schwinn Varisty Tourist.



Found the southbound trail closed for construction 🚧. 



Digging the mirrors on this Amish cart. 



Still cloudy, but still a great ride.



RIDE SAFE GANG !


----------



## palepainter (Oct 4, 2021)

Out on the front range this morning…trying like hell to get my blood pressure down…….


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 4, 2021)

palepainter said:


> Out on the front range this morning…trying like hell to get my blood pressure down…….
> 
> View attachment 1490000




It has been my experience that staring at fresh beef will not help lower blood pressure. (It makes me hungry!) 😂 
Results may differ in your area.

Good to see you out riding!


----------



## palepainter (Oct 4, 2021)

Who said I was just staring...I was tipping those unsuspecting cuts of sirloin and running from the ones who knew what I was up to.  That should be good for a few BP points.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 4, 2021)

Went out for a ride and @Mr. Monkeyarms just happened to be available to join me. Even came home with some new rubber. Thanks!


----------



## ian (Oct 4, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Went out for a ride and @Mr. Monkeyarms just happened to be available to join me. Even came home with some new rubber. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1490063
> 
> View attachment 1490064



Nice! Ya gonna replace those WW tires with the new ones?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks for the impromptu ride today Nate!✌️


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 4, 2021)

palepainter said:


> Who said I was just staring...I was tipping those unsuspecting cuts of sirloin and running from the ones who knew what I was up to.  That should be good for a few BP points.




Good cross training to develop quickness, power & agility! 🤣


----------



## Santee (Oct 4, 2021)

Rode the 1953 Monark to Santee Lakes before the rain showers moved in.


----------



## ian (Oct 4, 2021)

Santee said:


> Rode the 1953 Monark to Santee Lakes before the rain showers moved in. View attachment 1490110



Liking that lay back seatpost!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 4, 2021)

My 62 Typhoon


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 4, 2021)

ian said:


> Nice! Ya gonna replace those WW tires with the new ones?



Absolutely. These mismatched whitewalls gotta go.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 4, 2021)

A short but needed ride around the hood on the fendered Shelby moto.  I never ride in the rain really but they look good.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2021)

Santee said:


> before the rain showers moved in.






SKPC said:


> I never ride in the rain really



Lightning, thunder, rained some big drops.
Fenders are good at times.😊
Funny thing on the way home;
found out a buddy/rider lives right on my route,
to-and-from the shop ride.🥳
Hollered, "SPARKY!!!"😆








hasn't started raining yet...












Gotta' ride/Get to ride;
Love it!


----------



## mrg (Oct 4, 2021)

Kinda bummin, drove buy the Monday car show around 3 and a good amount of cars, was a little bit of thunder/lightning/sprinkles but no big deal so rode back to this🤨, only a few stayed to eat BBQ, oh well, I guess most those old guys don't want to get spots on their Hot Rods!, guess its not like our bike rides "rain or shine" 😎


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 5, 2021)

Just a short ride around the block on the 36 crusty huffy.  These tires made all the difference in the world. They ride great and I can run them easily at just over 50 psi. They look especially good on the rear wheel. Still need a crusty front drop center to match now.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 5, 2021)

That bike looks so much better now Nate! 🤓


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 5, 2021)

Woke by rain several times into the morning=bike ride questionable...
Weather switched to windy and blew all the clouds away, right after deciding,
to pull out the WF HD again.🥰
Still riding to/fro the shop, for electrical work.😀


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 5, 2021)

Evening cruise around the neighborhood on my '41 DX. A beautiful day here in the Northeast after a cloudy start. Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Oct 5, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Just a short ride around the block on the 36 crusty huffy.  These tires made all the difference in the world. They ride great and I can run them easily at just over 50 psi. They look especially good on the rear wheel. Still need a crusty front drop center to match now.
> 
> View attachment 1490417
> 
> ...



That's looking pretty good Nate. 👍


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 5, 2021)

The 61 Schwinn Streamliner few miles


----------



## mrg (Oct 5, 2021)

Usually don't see the skate park empty so had to do a few laps, got 3/4 the way up on a few walls and some air on a few jumps then my better judgement kicked in, " STOP" I don't heal like I use to, I'm already riding with a cracked rib & a messed up ankle so rode the 41 DX down the road.


----------



## ozzie (Oct 5, 2021)

Beautiful spring day, so I grabbed the red menace from the fleet, tore through town and headed to the bay.


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 6, 2021)

After work on the old 56 streamliner  , big trees , big bushes & a big owl tree carving  , was a nice ride before dinner  !!!!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 6, 2021)

Morning ride on my '48 Western Flyer. A beautiful fall day at 50 degrees. Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (Oct 6, 2021)

Night ride to Gilbert AZ after the rain stopped. 48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 6, 2021)

It was my 74 speedster for the morning ride


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2021)

Stopped at the Donut shop on the way to work.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2021)

After work, rode down to the beach to have lunch at Woody's with Marty @cyclingday 









Bike path was very empty with parking lots closed in Huntington Beach.
Yes, there's a "Bright side".🥳


----------



## RustyHornet (Oct 6, 2021)

Took the Sidewinder over to visit the Blacksnakes.

This little “museum” is only 3.5 mi from my house. Active Air Force Reserve base. See the A-10’s flying around all the time as they train.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 6, 2021)

THEES TWO TO DAY


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 6, 2021)

Went downtown to City Hall on my 1961


----------



## mrg (Oct 6, 2021)

Kinda bummed the local weeknight car show season winding down and the Monday show off for a couple of weeks and both over by Halloween! so took the Elgin over.


----------



## palepainter (Oct 7, 2021)

Rolling this morning on this old timer.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 7, 2021)

Installing LED lights for work, up high in a scissor-lift;
riding WF HD early morning, and afternoon.








Bolsa sub-station along the Way.


----------



## ozzie (Oct 7, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Installing LED lights for work, up high in a scissor-lift;
> riding WF HD early morning, and afternoon.
> View attachment 1491867
> 
> ...



Did you mount a bike horn on it to warn people to get out of the way!😀


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 7, 2021)

Took out the WASP to see how it rides before I list it for sale! Great rider!






The opalescent red is a cool color and it rides great!


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 7, 2021)

Took the 41 Westfield on a relaxing 14 mile ride.


----------



## ozzie (Oct 7, 2021)

Short dash on the Panther to pick up some donuts for the family.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 8, 2021)

Early morning cruise before




Had to stop for a little fuel of course


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 8, 2021)

Foggy morning ride on my '61 Corvette. Nice cool fall temperature. Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Oct 8, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Foggy morning ride on my '61 Corvette. Nice cool fall temperature. Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1492192
> View attachment 1492193
> View attachment 1492194
> View attachment 1492195



Nice pics ! Looks like Fall has arrived back East.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 8, 2021)

Went out on the 46 Rollfast but had to cut the ride short due to the heat. 
So much for slight cooler weather we had for a few days last week. 😒


----------



## Sven (Oct 8, 2021)

Took the Western "Sonic" Flyer Rat Rod Bike out today  after work. 




RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 8, 2021)

Typically take Friday off if able;
forecast rain, pick 1940 Red Streak, by Snyder.








Newport Harbor is closed off.




The wind blew it away; bike path was pretty empty.
40 miles, Newport, Huntington, and Sunset Beach.
Digging this bike more, the more i ride it.🥰


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 8, 2021)

Was in the mood for some "fun" pedaling.


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 8, 2021)

Date night with the wife


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 8, 2021)

Took out the meteor for quick blast to see how it rides, before it gets moved on and danm nice rider!






Phone wouldn't take pics on ride of course...


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 8, 2021)

Cruising Phantom 56 Friday night SoCal


----------



## ozzie (Oct 8, 2021)

Great day for a ride on my ‘97 Columbia after a few changes recently. Still have the fenders to fit and maybe a nicer seat. Its a sweet fast ride with the swept back bars and high pressure tires I pulled from a parts bike.






























Memorial to commemorate the 2000 mile expedition of Burke and Wills in 1860 from  Melbourne in the south to the Gulf of Carpentaria in the north. At that time most of inland Australia had not been explored by non indigenous people and was mostly unknown to the European settlers. Both men perished on the return journey and of the 19 others who accompanied them, 7 died and only one made the return journey alive.


----------



## mrg (Oct 8, 2021)

Out on the 41 Excelsior for a few miles & some window shopping around Orange.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 9, 2021)

.


----------



## ian (Oct 9, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Great day for a ride on my ‘97 Columbia after a few changes recently. Still have the fenders to fit and maybe a nicer seat. Its a sweet fast ride with the swept back bars and high pressure tires I pulled from a parts bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice ride! And some way cool buildings.


----------



## Sven (Oct 9, 2021)

Rode the 64 Tourist into work today.



At the shop



Riding back  home. 
Weird,... Amish equipment on an "English " tractor. Wonder what that is all about?????



Fall is a coming!



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 9, 2021)

Hello @ Toditooos..los Cabers ++Family. 



> One More Time Before.!!W.Time..



👍🥰👍






Rode Too See This lovely Nena de Papa.!!
She love jump on my bikes. And Ride, 
Around The Parking or any chance. 

With...PAPA,PAPA,PAPA,
Love her...👍👏🥰👍👏

Stay Safe With Family.!! And Friends.!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 9, 2021)

'57 Deluxe Hornet on The Northern Rail Trail today. A bit cool and gray, fall is here. Stumbled upon an old dam in a brook,  not too far off Trail. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun.Hammerhead


----------



## Quakertownrich (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 9, 2021)

Happy Saturday!
1934 AIRFLYTE, motobike by Huffman, amazing air-crafted, hand-made vehicle,
by the "Greatest Generation".😍








interesting pic focused on the grass...
dig the lines of seat stays parallel to down tube;
handlebars, head, and forks parallel to seat tube.😎




Rides really really righteous!


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 9, 2021)

Cruising 56 Phantom custom rat rod


----------



## ian (Oct 9, 2021)

New to me '50's Roadmaster with lotsa orphan parts. Rides good so far, but I need to tighten the Komet brakes. It certainly isn't as good as my ND hubs, or even Bendix hubs.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## nick tures (Oct 9, 2021)

me and a buddy rode a few miles 58 phantom and a 52 panther, might be one of the last nice days ! have a good weekend everyone !


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 9, 2021)

A couple separate rides to park with the kiddo. 36 crusty Huffy and 38 rollfast.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 10, 2021)

ian said:


> New to me '50's Roadmaster with lotsa orphan parts. Rides good so far, but I need to tighten the Komet brakes. It certainly isn't as good as my ND hubs, or even Bendix hubs.
> 
> View attachment 1492990
> 
> ...



I really like that!

Out on a V-CC club ride on Saturday. 
16 foggy miles to the start, but the sun eventually broke through and it was a nice ride through the back lanes and villages of the Vale of the White Horse in West Oxfordshire. 
Only 5 of us out riding, but some real quality machines.
I was on the crazy chainringed Ciclos Minaco II.....




...also out, Roddy's 'Holdsworth'.....




...Ian's 'Carpenter'.....




...Murray's 'Macleans'.....




...last, but my favourite, Mike's 1929 'Alcyon' TdF model, fitted with a very unusual 'Cyclo' derailleur. Expand the photo and check it out.....




... if you're wondering what design is on my musette bag, it's 'Minaco', in factory team colours.....




...hand-painted by me! 

A total of 53 miles for me. Great ride.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 10, 2021)

Morning Cabers
38. DBR  Tall Frame


----------



## ian (Oct 10, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> I really like that!
> 
> Out on a V-CC club ride on Saturday.
> 16 foggy miles to the start, but the sun eventually broke through and it was a nice ride through the back lanes and villages of the Vale of the White Horse in West Oxfordshire.
> ...



Thanks @dnc1 . I'm trying to use up extra parts so I don't have to continue moving them to get to my normal riders. And thanks for sharing pics of your outstanding countryside!


----------



## RJWess (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## tech549 (Oct 10, 2021)

Robin project


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 10, 2021)

ian said:


> Thanks @dnc1 . I'm trying to use up extra parts so I don't have to continue moving them to get to my normal riders. And thanks for sharing pics of your outstanding countryside!



Those bits of your locale in the North West don't look too shabby either!


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 10, 2021)

Morning ride with the family


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 10, 2021)

20"action today after the yardsales


----------



## Miq (Oct 10, 2021)

Tempe, AZ morning ride w Dave.  Great temp and sunshine. 



















12.6 miles on the 48 Columbia Cruiser.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 10, 2021)

Western Flyer out on The Northern Rail Trail today. A bit on the gray side but temperatures in the mid 60's. Which made for a Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2021)

Rode the 1936 Colson Doublebar and 1937 Roadmaster Supreme at today's Orange Circle Ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 10, 2021)

I went to that Orange ride too!
1937 Syracuse, to the beach first;
then back to the river trail, up to the circle.🥰












48 miles today, with a freshly cleaned and "White Lightening-ed" chain.🥳
Rides SUPER-Awesome!😍🤙


----------



## Speed King (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 10, 2021)

My 1958 Tornado rat rod


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 10, 2021)

1978 Schwinn Junior Stingray Sunday fun


----------



## Shellygasser (Oct 10, 2021)

Cruising the streets of LA on my fairlady


----------



## Miq (Oct 10, 2021)

Evening family ride to Gilbert AZ. 41 New World, 48 Columbia Cruiser, 92 Rockhopper Comp


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 10, 2021)

Found a creek with my little girl somewhere in Diamond Bar.  Elgin.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 11, 2021)

The fun part of a Vintage Racer weekend is getting a couple out and about with friends.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 11, 2021)

16 miles round-trip; same/same, fresh, new day.🥰


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 11, 2021)

Someone's beautifully displayed ford  truck.


----------



## Sven (Oct 11, 2021)

The trail seems the safest and quickest way to travel up to Charlotte Hall  from Mechanicsville.  In three days times, the main road was shut down due to a dump truck failing to yield right away. Pick slams into it and destroys the pick up. The  operator of the PU air lifted out.  Saturday,  a pick up lost control , left the roadway and collided into a building.  Both Driver and passenger  ejected...D.O.A at the scene.






Enuff gloom and doom...had a good ride to check in with work. 



A reflection of the say



Cool , cloudy weather



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 11, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Rode the 1936 Colson Doublebar and 1937 Roadmaster Supreme at today's Orange Circle Ride.



Check out the video by Q.C. from that ride.😍


----------



## ian (Oct 11, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Check out the video by Q.C. from that ride.😍



More! More! More!


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 11, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> Cruising Phantom 56 Friday night SoCal
> View attachment 1492575
> View attachment 1492576
> View attachment 1492577



VERY cool pictures!


----------



## ozzie (Oct 11, 2021)

Mild spring day. Grabbed the ‘97 Columbia from the fleet at midday and headed for the bay, returning through Albert Park lake and F1 track. This bike continues to surprise me as to how good it is to ride.


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 12, 2021)

Recently finished 1962 Phillips DL-1 Roadster. Took it for a shakedown cruise on the Little Sugar Creek Greenway in Charlotte. The log cabin is the birthplace of our 11th president, James K Polk born 11/2/1795. It’s on the greenway along with this wooden sculpture titled "STEM" by artist John Grade. The sculpture's form references a microscopic cross-section of the sedges growing in Marsh Park.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 12, 2021)

The waxing crescent moon rises after the sun, 
so the stars were bright with the windy conditions, early this morning.🥰




Still windy this afternoon;
loving the ride, always.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 12, 2021)

Evening ride around the neighborhood.  A beautiful day here in the Northeast. Temps in the 70's with mostly sunny skies. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 12, 2021)

had the hawthorn out to day , nice rideing old bike


----------



## GUSMC (Oct 13, 2021)

Wee trip along to Coulport, Scotland on ratty Western Flyer.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 13, 2021)

Another foggy morning ride. Nice temperature though 53 degrees. Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## cl222 (Oct 13, 2021)

Finally got around to giving this bike the care it needed and took it for a short ride. For now I'm just waiting on the correct seat, then it’s time to start throwing money away for a more original wheel set (Sturmey Archer Tricoaster S and single tubes $$$).

This leaf fell from a tree and wedged itself behind the badge.


----------



## Sven (Oct 13, 2021)

I took my '79 FFS Suburban,  aka, "stationwagon " , " "war wagon" to work tnis foggy morning. Looks as if @Hammerhead is seeing much of the same , if not thicker fog.



Fog , will not stop the wheels from rolling


Done working, reflecting upon the day.




Like Johnny Cash would day. " I ain't seen the sunshine,  since I don't know when".  Even though there was a lack of sun, still a great ride.


RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 13, 2021)

Saw a couple coyotes running along the Power line greenbelt this morning;
very dark and chilly too.
Western Flyer HD runs well, early through the neighborhoods, helmet lighting up trees, signs, and every vehicle reflector, 
of all shapes, sizes, and colors.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## ozzie (Oct 13, 2021)

Beautiful spring morning for a blast around town. Dropped 3 teeth on the rear sprocket and this thing is so fast in top gear now.





Melbourne Boy’s High School



Former Bryant and May building and match factory


----------



## mrg (Oct 13, 2021)

The Sultans Wed. car shows are almost done for the season.


----------



## ozzie (Oct 14, 2021)

That’s a sweet roadmaster. What year is it?


----------



## Robinson (Oct 14, 2021)

Here my today ride


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 14, 2021)

mrg said:


> My 38 RoadMaster



From CWC Wednesday`
Notice Straight chain stays.🥰


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 14, 2021)

1963 Typhoon, a quick ride before work after getting kids to school. This my favorite time of year the summer was too hot.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 14, 2021)

Rode the Western Flyer back-and-forth to the electrical shop; no pics.
Then rode AERO KING back-and-forth to the bank; one fresh pic.
Great 'nother-day, for two rides.😎


----------



## mrg (Oct 14, 2021)

A few miles today around the old space center on the 80 Cruiser Deluxe


----------



## Sven (Oct 15, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> From CWC Wednesday`
> Notice.....



We have a CWC Wednesday?
Anyway...
I rode my '55 Corvette down the road and to around the marina.









After the heavy fog lifted it was
Great day for a ride



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 15, 2021)

Sven said:


> We have a CWC Wednesday?















						Cleveland Welding Wednesday | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

CWC bikes deserve a day too! Let's see em!  1938 CWC built Hawthorne Zep




					thecabe.com
				



YES!
started by @saladshooter July 8th, 2020 with 21 pages of pics.
Top-O-Page 8 @Kickstand3 's Top-O-the-LINE WESTERN FLYER🥰😍🤩


----------



## Sven (Oct 15, 2021)

I rode the Suburban to work, carrying some painted statues.



I could only image what people on the trail were thinking with a flamingo' head sticking out of the box.



The boss wanted me to paint a flamingo to represent the Baltimore  Ravens' mascot and one to look prototypically corr


After dropping off the painted goods, I pointed up a bunch of statues .



The ride home was a great,  but uneventful,  no pictures.
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 15, 2021)

Happy Friday!
Off work again so blazed 50 miles of HB On this old Huffman moto-bike.🥰












1935 Velvet deLUXE, Hot Rod Huffy, straight-bar roadster, SICK Beach Cruzer.😎


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 15, 2021)

That daggone Catalina is trying to escape! It's busting through the fence!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 15, 2021)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. Took out my '61 Corvette. Gray skies but did see the sunset. Mild temperature in the upper 60's. A beautiful fall day. Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Oct 16, 2021)

Traded in the Colson and got out on the new Schwinn. Also traded Astoria rain for Scottsdale sun. Just kidding. Vacay in AZ for a few days and back home to a real bike.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 16, 2021)

Pleasant 14 mile early morning  ride on my 46 Rollfast.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 16, 2021)

Early morning light ride;
green light=go straight.
Green WASP Christmas '53
running tires of same era.🤓












Great ride. Beautiful day. Schweet Schwinn!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 16, 2021)

ian said:


> Traded in the Colson and got out on the new Schwinn. Also traded Astoria rain for Scottsdale sun. Just kidding. Vacay in AZ for a few days and back home to a real bike.
> 
> View attachment 1496767
> 
> ...




*Are you sure that you're old enough to ride that bike?..........!!*


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 16, 2021)

A beautiful fall day here in the Northeast. Temps in the low 70's with some sun. Rode the Winnipesaukee River Trail on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Oct 16, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *Are you sure that you're old enough to ride that bike?..........!!*



That thing is too much to handle! Give me back my Colson.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 16, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> Pleasant 14 mile early morning  ride on my 46 Rollfast.
> 
> View attachment 1496803
> 
> ...



I just love the paint on that rollfast.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 16, 2021)

37 Dayton. Seems like every time I ride this bike it has a flat tire the next day, so I got a 15 dollar extra thick slime tube for it today.  Rolled to a park or two with the kiddo. This squirrel scored a decent tomato for dinner.  Nice sunset ride.


----------



## JLF (Oct 16, 2021)

Can’t pass up riding on these summer weekends in October.  
I need to ride my Shelby’s and Colson, but I made the mistake of building a Klunker.  Too much fun.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 17, 2021)

Beautiful comfortable temps today specially in the morning. Enjoyable 12 mile ride on the CWC Roadmaster repro, a solid smooth rider for sure.








These lads were hanging out nearby


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 17, 2021)

Been on the sidelines for a couple weeks, but back on the bikes again. Tried out a yard sale find saddle on the ‘98 Cruiser Six today - pretty comfortable! Just a ride around the hood as I still am keeping it “local”. A great day to ride! Thanks for looking.


----------



## Monarkman (Oct 17, 2021)

Great weather in North Carolina today.


----------



## ian (Oct 17, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Been on the sidelines for a couple weeks, but back on the bikes again. Tried out a yard sale find saddle on the ‘98 Cruiser Six today - pretty comfortable! Just a ride around the hood as I still am keeping the rides “local”. A great day to ride! Thanks for looking.
> 
> View attachment 1497683
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you're getting your butt back in the saddle. Ride on!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 17, 2021)

Took my '41 DX out on the Northern Rail Trail through Andover and Wilmot. A beautiful fall day. Getting cooler with some nice colors. Stopped at Eagle pond, then Potter Place to check out the depot and caboose. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 17, 2021)

ian said:


> Glad to hear you're getting your butt back in the saddle.



Yes indeed. Stay safe.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 17, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1497361
> 
> View attachment 1497362



What a beautiful looking bike!! 👍


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 17, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Pulled out the 1936 Electric, Schwinn C-model, much loved and accessorized Big Boys Bike.🤩




First stop at the edge of this continent,
turn around, head up the river trail to church.
After church, rode over to South Coast Plaza for a pic in front of the fountain.🥰




Rolling back south on the river trail,
followed that inner lead to stop at Pete's @SKPC "other" house in CM.😎
Great to see you and Mia chillin' in SoCal.🥰




He let me ride one of his "Super-Fast" 3 speeds;
Flyin'!!!
Great to see you Pete;
thanks for the ride!


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 17, 2021)

Rolled the 36 crusty Huffy to a couple parks with the kiddo. We made a sushi buffet for some lucky dog to find.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 17, 2021)

something completely different...
Found this laying on the curb with both flats.
Wheeled it home and threw it aside 'til this afternoon.
Turns out, the tubes are holding air and it rides.
i'm done with it, looking for its' new home.








'90s Shogun Prairie Breaker
Come and get it.🤣


----------



## ozzie (Oct 17, 2021)

Monarkman said:


> Great weather in North Carolina today.
> 
> View attachment 1497698



Such an incredible photo!


----------



## ozzie (Oct 17, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> something completely different...
> Found this laying on the curb with both flats.
> Wheeled it home and threw it aside 'til this afternoon.
> Turns out, the tubes are holding air and it rides.
> ...



You should get some decent cash for that bike. It will be a cromo frame but possibly Tange cromo.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 17, 2021)

Migrated West Friday, then yesterday spun up and down the Cali coast on the *34 Moto Flyer* then late in the day today out to the coast again on the Streamline-framed *30's Blue Flyer*.  Worked on getting all the light green paint off the fenders in the am


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 17, 2021)

Rode the champion twice today.


----------



## Mark B (Oct 17, 2021)

Trying out after restoring it


----------



## vince72 (Oct 17, 2021)

Took the Z to the Oceanside bike swap meet and did an afternoon bike ride on the speedster..all in all a great Sunday


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 18, 2021)

stevenaa said:


> Je pense que la sécurité est la première considération pour la conduite, surtout lorsque vous roulez dans la nature ou la nuit.Un bon éclairage de vélo peut considérablement augmenter votre sécurité.
> https://www.olightstore.fr/lampes-velo-vtt.html



Translated: I think safety is the first consideration for driving, especially when riding in nature or at night. Good bike lighting can significantly increase your safety.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 18, 2021)

Took my '39 Flying Ace for yesterday's Old Bikes Club Bluz Cruz! 🤓 















Found a Korean restaurant for lunch and had some bibim bap. Delicious! 



Another lovely day for a ride in Colorado with temps in the upper 70's with great people and their machines!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 18, 2021)

Palm Springs weekend.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 18, 2021)

HAD THE JC HIGGINS JET FLOW OUT TO DAY , PUT A FEW MORE MILES ON THE SPEEDO


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 18, 2021)

ALL SO HAD THE SHELBY OUT TO FOR A RIDE


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 18, 2021)

There's A Lot of cars rolling around here, on the way home; 
1940 Western Flyer Service bike, to the shop, then back home on the sidewalks.🥰


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 18, 2021)

Evening cruise around the neighborhood. '41 DX as it was by the shed door. A nice cool ride at 50 degrees. Not many cars rolling around here. Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Oct 18, 2021)

*34/5 Shelby Moto.*   A nagging hip  issue didn't keep me from riding in good weather/smooth pavement.  Nobody out on the coastline today, making for a nice spin.  This 30's fendered Shelby "roadster"  is silent running and fast.  It would be a fun Gravel Bike weapon in bad weather...


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 18, 2021)

Cruising a 1981


----------



## mrg (Oct 19, 2021)

A few miles down Coyote creek on the 38 Henderson, look at that Verizon palm tree!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 19, 2021)

Finally got around to completing the Shelby from being shipped. Just did a little cruisin' around the hood, not many miles or anything...





This was packed with the chain...what the heck is it? @DonChristie 





More cruisin' around the neighborhood...













This bike rides so smooth & tight...no squeaks, no rubs, no wiggles...I just love it! Hope Yall like the pics-

😎


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 19, 2021)

Ride on! She looks great! That piece is a strut support that mounts on the fork. Glad it found a good home!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 19, 2021)

Short ride before the rain comes. 1935 true double diamond Schwinn-badged as ''Excelsior"(oval head badge).


----------



## Rattman13 (Oct 19, 2021)

Back together a bit differently. My 1939 Elgin Roadster. A nice parts bin rider.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 19, 2021)

41 huffy


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 19, 2021)

Nice, bright, sunny day;
really clear, bright setting moon this morning;
Great to ride;
'40 W.Flyer


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 19, 2021)

DonChristie said:


> Ride on! She looks great! That piece is a strut support that mounts on the fork. Glad it found a good home!
> 
> View attachment 1498729



Thank You! 👍


----------



## SKPC (Oct 19, 2021)

Later spin on the Y-Streamline Blue Shelby, earliest "P" number split-stay streamline frame yet.....1936/7?    Out to the coast and through Talbert Regional Park.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 20, 2021)

Morning full moon ride. '64 Jaguar out on the prowl. Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Oct 20, 2021)

Rode around Hughesville  area on my '63 "Merican Chop". A lot of stuff going on . So my bike riding has been limited lately.






Went by to see some of my mechanic buddies I use to work with.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 20, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Morning full moon ride.



Same here, for the half-hour ride to the truck,
and the drive to Knott's Berry Farm (work);
Appearing larger the lower it went.
Nice afternoon ride home on the sidewalks.
Heavy Duty paper-boy Flyer; truly magical to ride.🤩


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 20, 2021)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. A beautiful fall day here in the Northeast. To be out riding. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Oct 20, 2021)

Late run out to the coast clipped in to the always-quick _*21st Century Ward Hawthorn*_*e*.   What a ride!


----------



## mrg (Oct 20, 2021)

Well drove the dbl door over to the show tonight with my Whizzer, was answering so many questions about both almost forgot to take some pics.


----------



## palepainter (Oct 20, 2021)

After a 6 hour drive to pick up this beauty from MCarl, I took out out for a moonlit stroll.  Mission accomplished.


----------



## ozzie (Oct 20, 2021)

Great day for a shakedown ride on the f’ugly 4 gill. Had it wound up in top gear a few times and its fast. Rides comfortable and it was almost a trouble free ride if it wasn’t for the Brooks saddle squeaking. Its sorted now.














Miniature village. The history behind it below.







The Fairy Tree


Cook’s cottage built by Captain James Cook’s family in 1755 and shipped from Yorkshire England to Melbourne in 1934


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 21, 2021)

Early morning ride on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. Nice cool fall temperature at 43 degrees. Caught the setting moon and Sunrise. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Oct 21, 2021)

From the full moon 



...to the rising sun, we aren't done  til the peddling is done.



Foggy as junk out here this morning, as I am headed to work. 



Done for the day, getting ready to leave work and head home.



Glad I stopped.  Didn't know my sweat  shirt sleeve was dangling into the rear wheel space. Great ride.



HAVE FUN AND RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Cdreed06 (Oct 21, 2021)

My wife and I rode our bikes this past week at Carlyle Lake in Illinois, had to stop on the dam and take a pic of my bike with the sailboats in the background. 1960 Firestone Warrior, bought new by my dad.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 21, 2021)

Took the 38 rollfast to ace hardware. Got some nuts and bolts for the dropstand.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 21, 2021)

Love riding under the full moon for half hour again today.
Its about a 40 min. ride home, with stop lights and traffic.


----------



## vincev (Oct 21, 2021)

Testing out the kick back hub.LOVE IT !


----------



## Quakertownrich (Oct 21, 2021)

'75 Schwinn Sports Tourer- Sky Blue  26" frame.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Jimmy V (Oct 21, 2021)

Cold and windy ride with friends tonight. I rode my 65 Traveler with a yellow band 2 speed. My friend James on his Fastback. Grand Haven, Mi. Pier and Lake Michigan in the background. It felt like fall tonight!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 21, 2021)

Round the hood with the Hound on the Blue Shelby.


----------



## Santee (Oct 21, 2021)

1959 Rollfast Endless Summer


----------



## ozzie (Oct 21, 2021)

Another beautiful spring day for a ride so I headed to the bay on the f’ugly 4 gill. This thing is way too fast in the top few gears around town and it needs a front brake. The coaster brake on the nexus 7 is weak and definitely not skid worthy!
I may have to pull that new SA front drum hub I have off the shelf soon. Have a great weekend everybody.


----------



## mrg (Oct 21, 2021)

A few miles down Santiago creek on the 38 Henderson today.


----------



## ozzie (Oct 21, 2021)

mrg said:


> A few miles down Santiago creek on the 38 Henderson today.View attachment 1499845
> 
> View attachment 1499846
> 
> ...



Is that a cycle truck stem?


----------



## mrg (Oct 22, 2021)

I guess, it's a tall razor AS stem, makes for a comfortable ride.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 22, 2021)

Getting ready for a 15 mile ride before heading to work. Enjoy one have a great day.












For ever blessed


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 22, 2021)

Lets go racing......


----------



## ian (Oct 22, 2021)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Lets go racing......
> 
> View attachment 1499891



I'm liking the color scheme.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 22, 2021)

Went for a ride today on the 37 Dayton. Stopped by my old friend Jim's house to chat. He is blind and his mind is kinda slipping (a lot more "umms" needed to begin sentences) but still very positive and super hospitable. Funny how he keeps up with current events and I'm far more interested in history and the past. . I then cruised down to the creek bike path then home.


----------



## ian (Oct 22, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Went for a ride today on the 37 Dayton. Stopped by my old friend Jim's house to chat. He is blind and his mind is kinda slipping (a lot more "umms" needed to begin sentences) but still very positive and super hospitable. Funny how he keeps up with current events and I'm far more interested in history and the past. . I then cruised down to the creek bike path then home.
> 
> View attachment 1499986
> 
> ...


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 22, 2021)

Picked the Day-off to go for a beach ride;
Elgin Oriole by Murray, AKA Curvey Cruiser.🥰




Yeah, bombed down coming this direction, up this side;
Super-Fun when it's clear of surfers and walkers and dogs.😎




Big motorcycle event being set up for tomorrow at Sea Legs, Bolsa Chica.




Great day, great ride, home safe.🥳


----------



## palepainter (Oct 22, 2021)

12 miles on this beast today.  Snow in the mountains, crisp morning with tall gear keeping the blood pumpin….


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 22, 2021)

I took a little ride on this 1949 Panther. Had to give it a spin before it goes to it's new owner.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 22, 2021)

1985 Columbia Powder Puff Racer;
rescued from being parted out;
@Cory 's wife's 1st bike,
pulled from her parents' garage.😜
We'll see if Sweetie let's it stay.😊








photo taken by @Cory


----------



## Speed King (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Mark B (Oct 22, 2021)

A 1936 Monark Silver King


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 22, 2021)

Happy Friday! Evening ride around the neighborhood. Took out my '64 Jaguar. Fall in the Northeast Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Oct 22, 2021)

Very late run out to the coast on the 35 Westfield/Elgin.


----------



## Santee (Oct 22, 2021)

Neighborhood ride. 15 mile route I try to do daily.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 22, 2021)

Late afternoon ride on my 55 Spitfire.





























Very nice that my small town built this beautiful park but it’s taking a long time to become operational.


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 22, 2021)

Cruising 1961 streamliner


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 23, 2021)

Took the 'Cicli Vecchi' out for a short spin before it got dark.
Only 4 miles, to practice changing gear.....







...have I mastered the idiosyncrasies of Tullio Campagnolo's gear changing mechanism yet?
The answer is a resounding NO!
It'll come with further practice I guess, I hope 🤞.


----------



## Sven (Oct 23, 2021)

Took the '55 out today some Christmas shopping.  Quick Cash...amazing how quick the cash disappears.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 23, 2021)

Sven said:


> Took the '55 out today some Christmas shopping.  Quick Cash...amazing how quick the cash disappears.
> View attachment 1500691
> RIDE SAFE GANG!




Looks like your Hallmark bag is empty. Does it have a hole in the bottom? Takes lots of quick cash to fill that bag up!   🤣


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2021)

Waited around for the rain to let up;
then left on my "Rain" rider:
Great Western moto bike, sans badge.😀








rode down to Bolsa Chica for a big motorcycle event.












Cleared up enough to be lovely.


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 23, 2021)

After a light rain this morning, which we always need here in the desert called So Cal, I rode around the hood on the ‘56 Hornet. Turned out to be a nice afternoon for a ride!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 23, 2021)

Took the 36 Tri-bar out to the drags. little gloomy looking this am, but cleared up nicely....













And Jack Beckman out supporting the cause....





Great day for racing....


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 23, 2021)

A beautiful sunny day here in the Northeast. Rode The Winnipesaukee River Trail on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. Awesome time to be out and about with cool temperatures. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 23, 2021)

Rode the Stainless Banana equipped with fresh fenders.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 23, 2021)

Took the kiddo down the road to cruise  Lyons Colorado. She's a new fan of the Zen garden's labyrinth. . They have a new and great looking skatepark I'll have to come back to ride some time. And she was thrilled when we finally arrived at her favorite "zip line" park.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 23, 2021)

Out on the early 30's *Shelby Flyer*_. _ today before it got too late.


----------



## Sven (Oct 23, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like your Hallmark bag is empty. Does it have a hole in the bottom? Takes lots of quick cash to fill that bag up!   🤣



The Three  "special , limited  and premium " 2021 Hallmark bird ornaments cost about 75 bucks. 
The festive bag 🛍  was "free" You are right it would take a lot of cash flow  to fill it up.
Christmas shopping for the wife is done.  I've been buying gifts for about a month now. So now I am about 80% done with my Christmas shopping


----------



## palepainter (Oct 23, 2021)

Out with the wife today on a beautiful ride.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 24, 2021)

This morning before sunrise.
Cruising on my 37 Western Flyer
Every one enjoy!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 24, 2021)

Got out for a good romp on the Mizutani Super Seraph after finishing for a good shakedown yesterday.....






Just a few adjustments and bar tape as soon as I can get to the garage and another ride later today should have it ready for the Old Bikes Club Fall Swap next Saturday in Lakewood, CO. 🤓


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 24, 2021)

Out on 'Inconnu' for a 20 mile ride this morning in the Autumn sunshine.
It's getting spooky in the village of Ewelme.....




...wide ranging views across the Thames Valley today.....




Keep riding!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2021)

HAD THE JC HIGGINS JET FLOW OUT TO DAY , GOOD RIDEING OLD BIKE


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 24, 2021)

Got a nice ride in on the blue klunker today


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 24, 2021)

This AERO KING would be considered a Klunker to some definitions.🥰
Rode it awhile before sunrise as well.😊












All sorts of swappin' goin' on.
DBR Schwinn gets a bunch of attention.😎


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 24, 2021)

Out on The Northern Rail Trail through Franklin today. An Absolutely beautiful sunny day with temps in the mid 50's. Great time riding on my '61 Panther III. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 24, 2021)

After getting home, having some lunch,
took off for the beach riding 1937 Syracuse.😍




Rode down to the end of Sunset Beach for a pic,
turned around to head back, bumped into Pete @SKPC 
riding his Monark tanker, immaculately clean.🤩








Fearless saw Betty Boop right away;
don't think Pete did.🥰😘


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2021)

After the LB swap, my girl and I rode over for a beer and lunch on the 36 Colson and lady's Shelby Western Flyer.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 24, 2021)

I rode the fastest, most comfortable  tanked & fendered 26" ballooner I know of yet, my hot-rodded 52 *Monarch Super Deluxe:*   an _in-your-face _machine for sure.  Saw a few Cabers out and about as well...


----------



## Miq (Oct 24, 2021)

Family ride to Gilbert, AZ. 


1941 New World


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 25, 2021)

Another test ride on the Mizutani yesterday afternoon. 👍  👍 







Another glorious day in Colorado! 🤓


----------



## Sven (Oct 25, 2021)

I took the '55 vette out for a neighborhood spin to check out the Halloween 🎃  decorations. 



The skies started darkening up 


Made it to the driveway, skies black and rumbling.


And within a minute or two the rains came. Still a great ride

RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 25, 2021)

Went with the “California Chrome Crew” yesterday.



Champion,Mystery Cruiser, S&S,True Torch.



Champion Dave riding by the Crooked House.


----------



## HBSyncro (Oct 25, 2021)

'47 Monark.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 26, 2021)

I had a very relaxed and enjoyable 12 mile ride on my Suburban this morning. I really like the Continental Touring tires I ended up installing. They have a super grip on the road for sure. Stay safe!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 26, 2021)

Waning gibbous moon shining clear this morning, 
pretty high in it's rotation, riding through neighborhoods,
long before daylight.🤩




It rained quite a bit yesterday, so no ride for me.
Today, went the long way home,
down Warner to Bolsa Chica State Beach.




Lovely day at the beach, for a ride.🥰


----------



## SKPC (Oct 26, 2021)

Late run out to the coast and south today on the *1935 Westfield* moto-rod. Very comfortable bike being fully sprung. Lot's of space on the bars to move your hands around on, and the flat pedals with the longer steel seat allows a lot of different pedaling positions. It's geared big for the flats, and even though 6'-3", it fits me well.   A great rider and one of my favorite sleds..


----------



## Miq (Oct 26, 2021)

Night ride into the wind to Kyrene. Stopped by the Halloween party in the park on my tailwind ride back. 








1948 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 27, 2021)

Just a short ride this morning on my newly acquired 1940 Schwinn Dx. Rides ok.


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 27, 2021)

After lunch ride on the new Dx again. After removing the accessories


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2021)

Really pretty, clear morning ride,
same power lines along different routes/rides....🧐






co-worker rides a custom Indian; a lot already.
He liked the '40 war-time Western Flyer.
"People don't know what they're lookin' at."🤩


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 27, 2021)

My friend Blu has a knack for getting into my wallet.  🤣  🤣  🤣 It was a mistake for someone with waaaay to many bikes to ask to put pedals on it so I can check the fit, much less take it for a spin. (Dunce cap emoji)







Have admired this old Shelby with New Departure DD hub for a while & he is done with it. Only needs pedals, seat & handlebar adjustment for a smooth rider.🤓


----------



## COB (Oct 27, 2021)

While out riding today, I encountered some pirates! Luckily, I had nothing for them to pillage or plunder and they passed me on by. 🙂


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 27, 2021)

I was able to dig out the bike shed and get some out and aired up on this sunny day. Rode the ‘84 Schwinn through some pretty empty residential streets and then around the college a bit. Haven’t ridden this one in a while and was fun to get it out and about again.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Oct 27, 2021)

Dang! took the 80 Deluxe over to last Sultans show of the season🥺


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 27, 2021)

mrg said:


> Dang! took the 80 Deluxe over to last Sultans show of the season🥺
> View attachment 1503365
> 
> View attachment 1503366
> ...




So that 56 Nomad drove all the way from AZ just for that last show?  😎


----------



## mrg (Oct 27, 2021)

I think he has dual citizenship!


----------



## Sven (Oct 28, 2021)

Rode around Chaptico area today.




The 2nd oldest church in the county



A witch buzzing around heading towards the graveyard. 



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 28, 2021)

Evening ride around the neighborhood.  A nice relaxing time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 28, 2021)

Beautiful day here today in the 80's!








After work, took the long way home, along the beach.🥰


----------



## SKPC (Oct 28, 2021)

Fortunate enough to be able to go out for a short ride today on the new old Blue Shelby.  California dreaming.


----------



## ballooney (Oct 28, 2021)

Got out on a few Schwinn’s for the first time in ages. My son is now driving so getting him on a bike ride came as a shock when he agreed to go. 




So off to the rural cemetery.  ‘Tis the season





ode to Hippie Mike.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 29, 2021)

Morning ride before work. A bit foggy this morning. Was able to see the waning crescent moon. An Awesome time. Be safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 29, 2021)

Went out on the 41 Westfield on a 11 mile ride with mid 70s temp and very  breeze, very nice today after yesterday’s rain.


----------



## ian (Oct 29, 2021)

Finally got a break in the rain and took advantage of it, so I and my favorite
'35 Colson went for a nice, 8 mile ride. Best ride in the stable, quiet and smooth. And fast. Not a lot of tourons out and about, maybe the 60 degree weather had something to do with it. I'll take it......


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Oct 29, 2021)

My new to me Columbia. Greased all the bearings and went for a short ride into town.
We finally got a little snow on Mt Shasta.  The CABE is cool!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2021)

Wonderful sunny Day-Off work to take a big-ol'-Beach Ride!🥳😎🥰
1935 Huffman, Velvet deLUXE,
fender-less & Free!








Ended up at the Wedge, talking to Tom about how wonder-filled things are all around.😀




Great 48 mile ride, ending with the Ice Cream truck, IT'S-IT sandwich in front of Jeff's house on Carmania.
What a day!😍


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 29, 2021)

I took the Phantom out around the neighborhood and through the park a few times today.  This one needs a clean and grease and some straight pedals are in the mail.  Even so still a killer ride, sooooo happy with this one.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 29, 2021)

Evening ride on The Winnipesaukee River Trail then around downtown. A beautiful fall day with temps in the mid 50's. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Shellygasser (Oct 29, 2021)

Out for a afternoon cruise at Perris Lake on the 61 Debbie


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 29, 2021)

1981 Schwinn cruiser at lake Perris checked out dog show


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 30, 2021)

I went for a ride in historic and slightly flood Havre de Grace Md. today with a few friends.


----------



## B@sku (Oct 30, 2021)

1969 Deluxe Typhoon, safe rides!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 30, 2021)

Wonderful ride today along the coast;
H.B., Sunset, and Newport Beach;
1940 Western Flyer, H.D., WWII LABL 1943,
Light For All carrier;
Grateful for another day.🥰


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 30, 2021)

Little zip around the neighborhood...it's been a while since this one's seen any daylight.

Fairdale Taj 26













Have fun & Ride On Amigos 😎


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 30, 2021)

Forgot this one!


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 30, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1504818
> 
> View attachment 1504820
> Wonderful ride today along the coast;
> ...



fantastic bike !!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 30, 2021)

.      The _*21st Century Snyder Hawthorne* _moto is fast, smooth and quiet.  It also stops on a dime and very comfortable on long rides.  Perfect Cali weather today on a longer spirited spin up San Diego Creek and back for 40.......what a ride!


----------



## ozzie (Oct 30, 2021)

Beautiful spring day to be out cruising around town on the f’ugly 4 gill.



Shrine of Remembrance in Melbourne for the men and women who served Australia over the years.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 31, 2021)

Yeti AS-X

Just around the neighborhood, no time for the trails this morning. Too many stinkin' chores!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 31, 2021)

Morning light ride, before dawn.




one hour into the ride, starting to get lighter...




first loop to Sunset Beach;
favorite glass art-deco door, seen often on this ride...




62 miles today, WWII Western Flyer, great day to ride.😎


----------



## ian (Oct 31, 2021)

I and the Colson went for an outstanding ride in 64 degree sunshine this afternoon. What a day to be in the PNW!! She's quiet and responsive, fast when asked,  and one all around joy to have. Life is GOOD!!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 31, 2021)

The big   *Westfield Elgin*  roadster. Halloween ride with nobody out. Tick tock goes the clock.


----------



## AndyA (Oct 31, 2021)

Out with the trick & treaters on Halloween on my 1989/1990 Schwinn Cruiser with pumpkin power.


----------



## Miq (Oct 31, 2021)

Sunday ride with some buddies through Scottsdale/Tempe AZ. 










48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 31, 2021)

Rode the Heavy Duti around the neighborhood before the Trick or Treaters arrived.


----------



## nick tures (Oct 31, 2021)

1958 phantom nice cool fall ride


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 1, 2021)

'64 Jaguar out on this beautiful fall morning. Upper 40's for temps with the rising crescent moon.  Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 1, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> '64 Jaguar out on this beautiful fall morning. Upper 40's for temps with the rising crescent moon.  Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1505855
> View attachment 1505856
> View attachment 1505857
> View attachment 1505858



...awesome photos!


----------



## ozzie (Nov 1, 2021)

Beautiful spring day to be blasting around the city on the Kos. Nice to see people enjoying themselves on the beach after the 2 month lockdown. 







Huge gumtree ripped out a few days by the strong winds.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 1, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> the rising crescent moon. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun.



Your pics of it are awesome. I tried and it isn’t worth posting, but awesome to ride under, all the way to work.
Fun ride home on the sidewalks, honking my horn at the kids.


----------



## mrg (Nov 1, 2021)

Drove & ride my bus & new project 61 Tornado 24 over to the last Monday car show of the season🙁


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 2, 2021)

'49 Western Flyer out on this cool fall morning. 38 degrees under the rising crescent moon and sun. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 












@tripple3  the use of street lights, night mode on the camera, then trial and error. Experimentation and it still takes 3 to 5 shots to get one decent picture. Thank you for the compliments. @dnc1  I enjoy  greatly sharing pictures with all of the CABE members.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 2, 2021)

@Hammerhead you posted your ride today, about the same time i left riding.
Too cloudy to see the waning crescent for me, but knew it was there.😉
Fun rides both ways, looking for clues to fit puzzles that connect.




'40 Western Flyer 11/02/2021, back-and-forth to work lights again.🥰


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Miq (Nov 2, 2021)

Night ride to Kyrene on the 48 Columbia Cruiser 






Also a @Hammerhead photo fan. 🤩


----------



## mrg (Nov 2, 2021)

Rode a few miles today over to Paramount on the 61 Tornado today. going to need a longer seat post & taller handlebars if I ride this 24" much!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 3, 2021)

Out on a lamplit ride with the Oxford section of the V-CC last night. 
Riding fixed for 28 miles in total on my 'Rochester'; pictured here near Rokemarsh, en route to the start.....





I did 10 miles in the dark using my 'Supra Luxor' candle lamp. The candle stayed alight for 10 miles before sputtering out.
I also had a vintage, dynamo powered rear lamp too.
Here I give you '1 candle power'!.....






...in the background is Chris' Raleigh with a very bright carbide lamp in full effect. 
Carbide gives a very bright, white light.
Sadly no-one was using oil lamps this year after last years incident when Roy managed to set his saddlebag on fire whilst on the move!


----------



## dave429 (Nov 3, 2021)

Gave this 1988 Schwinn Premis a tune up today and took it for a whip around the lake. Decent quality bike that rides really great.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 3, 2021)

Light mounted to the top of my helmet,
brightens up everything!🤩
After work, rode down to the beach to meet Marty @cyclingday 








He was talking about the birds being the best show, sumthin' sumthing...








Osprey, another Pacific coast Western Flyer.🥰


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## ozzie (Nov 3, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Light mounted to the top of my helmet,
> brightens up everything!🤩
> After work, rode down to the beach to meet Marty @cyclingday
> View attachment 1507036
> ...



Awesome. For those who like to watch birds (the flying kind) check out this link to the livestream on the Melbourne Peregrine falcon chicks. They should be flying by next week. Sometimes they are at the other end of the ledge where you can't see them but you can go back through the footage to see their movements through the day.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## ozzie (Nov 3, 2021)

Out riding on my hot rodded 51 Panther and came across mama duck with her ducklings.


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 4, 2021)

Quick cruise around the neighborhood today on the 38 motobike.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 4, 2021)

An evening ride around the neighborhood on this chilly fall day. '49 Western Flyer was the bike of choice.  Temps in the low 40's,  still an Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 4, 2021)

Great ride to work this morning, upper 50's.
Awesome ride home this afternoon, temp. upper 60's🥳
WWII service bike, Western Flyer, still in "Service".🥰


----------



## ian (Nov 4, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> An evening ride around the neighborhood on this chilly fall day. '49 Western Flyer was the bike of choice.  Temps in the low 40's,  still an Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1507385
> View attachment 1507386
> View attachment 1507387



Your pics always rock!!


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 4, 2021)

Nice morning 12 mile  ride


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Nov 4, 2021)

1961 Schwinn streamliner rat rod


----------



## Jimmy V (Nov 4, 2021)

Ride with friends tonight out to the pier Grand Haven, Mi.  A freighter was inbound from Lake Michigan. My 59 Speedster with the incorrect Tiger chain guard was what I rode. Temperature in the mid 40’s and loosing daylight quickly.


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 4, 2021)

Jimmy V said:


> Ride with friends tonight out to the pier Grand Haven, Mi.  A freighter was inbound from Lake Michigan. My 59 Speedster with the incorrect Tiger chain guard was what I rode. Temperature in the mid 40’s and loosing daylight quickly.
> 
> View attachment 1507461
> 
> ...



Cool looking bike, love the green color. The ship kind of looks like The Edmund Fitzgerald.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 4, 2021)

Went riding out to the coast and up Newport Back Bay on some crusty late-30's streamliners. Around 33 mi.


----------



## Miq (Nov 4, 2021)

Cruising through Gilbert AZ on the 48 Columbia.





@SKPC inspired EBI.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 5, 2021)

Morning ride on my '41 DX. Nice crisp start to the day, with temps in the mid 30's....lol Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
Thank you for all the compliments. I really enjoy sharing my pictures with all of you.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2021)

Damp ride today, to a laboratory for blood diagnostics.🧐
Elgin Oriole, by Murray;
AKA "Curvey Cruiser"
Found a broken spring on the Troxel saddle.😕
Still rides great!🥰


----------



## gkeep (Nov 5, 2021)

Cold and damp morning ride along the bay on the 58 Schwinn American. The pelicans were out hunting for herring and anchovies, another bad day to be a little fishy. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 5, 2021)

Nice relaxing evening/Sunset ride around the neighborhood. '61 Panther III out and about. Not much warmer this evening upper 30's fall is here in the Northeast. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2021)

WOW! Awesome pics @Hammerhead as per usual...
Late ride for me down to the Wedge, then back to Huntington;
1937 AERO KING
Seriously Flys!




Green Light, Go Straight...
exactly straight across the river from where Pete @SKPC stays in SoCal.🧐
Did you hear honking echoing through the trail 1-ish today?🥳




Still using electrical tape to seal the hole in the tire tread,
so the Slime stays clogged.🤓




Don't know if it's a Klunker or a Rat Rod,
but it's fun to ride, 26 miles.🥰


----------



## ian (Nov 5, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> WOW! Awesome pics @Hammerhead as per usual...
> Late ride for me down to the Wedge, then back to Huntington;
> 1937 AERO KING
> Seriously Flys!
> ...



Mark, I'm diggin' your pics and those bars. Tillers or Cali's?


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2021)

ian said:


> Mark, I'm diggin' your pics and those bars. Tillers or Cali's?











						What bike did you ride today? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

'56 Jaguar out on the Winnipesaukee River Trail on this beautiful day. Stopped by the skate park. And then over to the Arch for sunset. Awesome time.  Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead




					thecabe.com
				



@ozzie just asked the question about the Oriole;
same bars, sold nickel plated or bare, like the moto-bike and AERO KING.
They're awesome for up-right riding.🥰








						teens handlebars "reverse tillers" | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

I had some tiller bars made. I got my first batch and realize they bent the handles on the wrong direction. I’m had that remedied, but I have a few pair of these that are bent outward instead of straight back. Still a pretty good look. Check out some members bikes below with these bars, looks...




					thecabe.com
				



There's a few others using these bars, in this thread.
Get 'em before they're gone.😎


----------



## ozzie (Nov 5, 2021)

Mark put me onto the McCaskey reverse tiller bars and they’re great. I have them on my bikes below.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 5, 2021)

Wartime Elgin.  Huffy.   Avalon.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 6, 2021)

Out and about on the 1960 Hornet turned Cruiser. This is one of the smoothest riding bikes I own, always a smile on my face the size of the balloon tires when I'm cruising.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2021)

Happy Saturday!









1st to Sunset,
then the Wedge.
reversed the pics to put the better Top-Of-the-Page!
1940 Red Streak, 42 miles.😍
Orange was everywhere today.
Garibaldis may be seen in that top pic.🐠


----------



## B@sku (Nov 6, 2021)

Small trip for adjustments, safe rides, best regards.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 6, 2021)

Rode my '64 Deluxe American on the WOW Trail through Belmont and Laconia today. A bit on the chilly side with the wind off the lake and temperature of 48 degrees.  Awesome time to be out and about. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 6, 2021)

Early evening ride around the hood and lake. We had two days of rain and the weather finally is clearing out leaving a cool 57 temp but windy.


----------



## sccruiser (Nov 6, 2021)

Quick ride to the local car show on the 71' Krate.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 6, 2021)

rode my DX with it's new handlebars around a massive housing project here in town by the BART station. they are stacking people up like cord wood. 





here is the future for that old farm.


----------



## Girlbike (Nov 6, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> After lunch ride on the new Dx again. After removing the accessories
> View attachment 1503163



I like the practicality of the rack. Just like with mine it looks better without. 
It's like seat height. Rides better high, looks better low.


----------



## Girlbike (Nov 6, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Evening ride around the neighborhood.  A nice relaxing time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1503629
> View attachment 1503630
> View attachment 1503631
> View attachment 1503632



What year is your bike?
I saw a guy riding an older Schwinn with a smaller tank like that.
By the time I decided to turn around and introduce myself and my Hawthorne, he was gone. He was rolling on that thing!


----------



## Girlbike (Nov 6, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Morning ride before work. A bit foggy this morning. Was able to see the waning crescent moon. An Awesome time. Be safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1503902
> View attachment 1503903
> View attachment 1503904



Really cool pictures!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 6, 2021)

Been a while since my last ride...Headed out to my buddy's house to sort tools/garage clean out...1948 Schwinn New World.




The Wine Palms.




Lake Elizabeth.




Extra tools...(see For sale section!)




looking back as I head home.








Great day for a ride!


----------



## Girlbike (Nov 6, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Mark put me onto the McCaskey reverse tiller bars and they’re great. I have them on my bikes below.View attachment 1507937
> 
> View attachment 1507936



That green bike is, is, pretty!
The handlebars are perfect on it. They look comfortable and give it just a little attitude.


----------



## Girlbike (Nov 6, 2021)

Not bad out today!
I was able to get the Hawthorne out and about with its new fenders and whitewall front tire.
Gotta do something about that chrome front fender!


----------



## ian (Nov 7, 2021)

Girlbike said:


> Not bad out today!
> I was able to get the Hawthorne out and about with its new fenders and whitewall front tire.
> Gotta do something about that chrome front fender!
> View attachment 1508392



How 'bout scuff and paint for the front fender and try a patina match with the rear one? Also, izzat a 28 inch front rim/tire ?


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 7, 2021)

Girlbike said:


> What year is your bike?
> I saw a guy riding an older Schwinn with a smaller tank like that.
> By the time I decided to turn around and introduce myself and my Hawthorne, he was gone. He was rolling on that thing!



1961 Schwinn Panther III, one of my favorite riders. Hammerhead


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 7, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Out and about on the 1960 Hornet turned Cruiser. This is one of the smoothest riding bikes I own, always a smile on my face the size of the balloon tires when I'm cruising.
> 
> View attachment 1508128
> 
> View attachment 1508129



Great looking bike!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 7, 2021)

Solo Ride...Well Nooot really,

Jesucristo= 🙏  🥰  🙏  always With Me,

& You. & you & you & you.!!! Never forget that...👍🤝👍







Hey Stay Safe With Family.!! &Friends.!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 7, 2021)

Get out and Ride! Every one enjoy


----------



## Sven (Nov 7, 2021)

Finally got back out in the saddle. Catching up on productivity at work and taking care of the wife's side family drama has taken up a lot of time. But  I think we are good with the drama. Work is still there, but that's all good. 




Looks like the Maryland flag is rather tattered.





Cool but pleasurable ride.
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Girlbike (Nov 7, 2021)

ian said:


> How 'bout scuff and paint for the front fender and try a patina match with the rear one? Also, izzat a 28 inch front rim/tire ?



That's what I'll try to do.
The chrome on this one's sissy bar and handlebars was so bad I ended up sanding it down putting Bondo and copper paint on all the "chrome" surfaces. Here's a pic of Copperhead.  The challenge will be making the fake patina match the rear fender.
It's only a 27 on the front. It was included when a friend of mine gave me the frame.  
He should be on the CABE, but it's almost like he refuses to join any online forum. I don't nag him about it, but he is the real thing, doing this for years. You should see his collection.
The Hawthorne is supposed to have a sort of hotrod/gasser look with the 27 in front and the relatively fat 26 on the back.. Be honest, does it look dumb?
I was going to paint it, but everyone online and everyone I've talked to in person say no


----------



## Girlbike (Nov 7, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> 1961 Schwinn Panther III, one of my favorite riders. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1508418



Thanks! His had a little higher handlebars. BTW, that's my favorite of your bikes  All of yours look like riders, but that one looks really comfortable, smooth and speedy.


----------



## ian (Nov 7, 2021)

Girlbike said:


> That's what I'll try to do.
> The chrome on this one's sissy bar and handlebars was so bad I ended up sanding it down putting Bondo and copper paint on all the "chrome" surfaces. Here's a pic of Copperhead.  The challenge will be making the fake patina match the rear fender.
> It's only a 27 on the front. It was included when a friend of mine gave me the frame.
> He should be on the CABE, but it's almost like he refuses to join any online forum. I don't nag him about it, but he is the real thing, doing this for years. You should see his collection.
> ...



I think it looks cool with the skinny 27 in front. Have you checked out Ratrodbikes?
Lotsa interesting rat/gasser/lowrider builds there.


----------



## Girlbike (Nov 7, 2021)

ian said:


> I think it looks cool with the skinny 27 in front. Have you checked out Ratrodbikes?
> Lotsa interesting rat/gasser/lowrider builds there.



Yeah, that's one of my go to sites. Sometimes they get a little wild, but as a rule it's not bad. When guys on the CABE trick out something, it's always spot on. That's why I asked here, especially this thread. It's a bunch of style masters that build cool you can ride.
Oh yeah, thanks for your nice words!


----------



## Rattman13 (Nov 7, 2021)

1939 Elgin Roadster update: McCauley chainguard painted and installed, then out for a nice ride.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 7, 2021)

41mi on the* Shelby Flyer* straight-bar clipped in. Out to the coast, North/South/home in perfect cycling weather. This particular bike's Badge speaks to its personality. It is a very fast machine and may well be the fastest SSB on the planet! 🌎🤣   You would have to actually ride it to believe it!     🚴‍♂️... 🌪️🌪️


----------



## Miq (Nov 7, 2021)

Riding w Dave through Tempe.








1948 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 7, 2021)

Rode the 1954 Wasp home from Long Beach,
Cyclone Coaster Swapmeet/Ride.😍
Original Typhoon Cords from the '50's...








I picked it today because of just one way;
@Cory picked me up this morning.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 7, 2021)

'57 Deluxe Hornet out in on The Northern Rail today. A beautiful fall day, sunny with temperature at 50 degrees. An Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## ozzie (Nov 7, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> '57 Deluxe Hornet out in on The Northern Rail today. A beautiful fall day, sunny with temperature at 50 degrees. An Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1508955
> View attachment 1508956
> View attachment 1508957
> ...



Stunning photos mate, worthy of framing. Thanks for sharing your ride.


----------



## Girlbike (Nov 7, 2021)

SKPC said:


> 41mi on the* Shelby Flyer* straight-bar clipped in. Out to the coast, North/South/home in perfect cycling weather. This particular bike's Badge speaks to its personality. It is a very fast machine and may well be the fastest SSB on the planet! 🌎🤣   You would have to actually ride it to believe it!     🚴‍♂️... 🌪️🌪️
> View attachment 1508903
> View attachment 1508905
> View attachment 1508904
> View attachment 1508962



I believe!
Me and my three speeds have surprised a few road bikes! One of these days, I'll find the ultimate deal on a seven speed coaster brake!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 7, 2021)

Leaving Avalon Harbor this morning. 
Wartime Elgin.  
Frozen helmet.


----------



## ian (Nov 7, 2021)

SKPC said:


> 41mi on the* Shelby Flyer* straight-bar clipped in. Out to the coast, North/South/home in perfect cycling weather. This particular bike's Badge speaks to its personality. It is a very fast machine and may well be the fastest SSB on the planet! 🌎🤣   You would have to actually ride it to believe it!     🚴‍♂️... 🌪️🌪️
> View attachment 1508903
> View attachment 1508905
> View attachment 1508904
> View attachment 1508962



What a cool bell too!


----------



## ozzie (Nov 8, 2021)

Went for a short ride along the city river trail today. Came across another family of ducks crossing the bike bath heading for a swim. The ‘95 Scholumbia rolls surprisingly fast on its high pressure tires pulled from a parts bike and modified coaster hub.


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 8, 2021)

This was yesterday’s ride, forgot to press post lol.  A cool and breezy 57 degrees made it very nice to be out and about.













The wife asked why I don’t take out the ding on the rear fender. There’s character in that fender dent so will stay as is.


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 8, 2021)

Took the Rollfast on a 12 mile morning ride today. Gorgeous cool weather is finally here!!


----------



## Junkman69 (Nov 8, 2021)

Rode my Royal Flyer today


----------



## Junkman69 (Nov 8, 2021)

And my new to me 1939 Peerless


----------



## Junkman69 (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Nov 8, 2021)

Took the '87 Schwinn High Sierra  aka Packmule (PMX) out for a neighborhood spin.



Me and my son in law should have been riding  in the hills of VW, but his work took him to Indonesia. 


Mightt ride this rig to work tomorrow .



Still rides good.


RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 8, 2021)

Junkman69 said:


> Rode my Royal Flyer todayView attachment 1509548






Junkman69 said:


> View attachment 1509550



@ Mr.  Junkman69. 


3 Beautiful Artefactos...
 👍  👀  🤝  👍  👀


----------



## Junkman69 (Nov 8, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> @ Mr.  Junkman69.
> 
> 
> 3 Beautiful Artefactos...
> 👍  👀  🤝  👍  👀



Thank you 👍 I appreciate the compliment


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 8, 2021)

Went for a long loop ride on the Alameda Creek trail out to Coyote Hills...





Your days are numbered...jk





towards the hills...




marshlands...




top of the hills...




Bay trail...




Heading home...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2021)

Back-and-Forth through neighborhoods shining 400 lumen headlight,
paperboy bag carrying my pants and lunch box for work;
same bike.😎


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 8, 2021)

Its been a while since we have been to the beach.my sons first time since his serious streetbike accident 7 months ago.i got a couple quick rides in while we were there.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 8, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1509761
> 
> View attachment 1509762
> 
> ...



I wish him all the best on his recovery.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 8, 2021)

Quick ride before the rain! Schwinn built 1939 BA97 badged as 'Union Jack' sold thru Union Supply Company of Toledo Ohio


----------



## ozzie (Nov 8, 2021)

Great spring day for a ride on the 53 Pleasure Liner.  Have to say, the McCaskey tillers have made it way nicer to ride than the longhorn bars I originally had fitted to it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 8, 2021)

Rode the newish to me '37 Colson Double bar around the LBC after the Cyclone Coasters swap.


----------



## oimakoi (Nov 8, 2021)

Rode my monark around town testing a cheapo gopro bike mount trying on different camera angle views.





While having a quick breather at the park, a guy asked to take pictures of my bike…(makes me proud)😁


----------



## ozzie (Nov 9, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Rode the newish to me '37 Colson Double bar around the LBC after the Cyclone Coasters swap.
> 
> View attachment 1509852
> View attachment 1509853
> ...



Tasty 4 gill there!


----------



## dogdart (Nov 9, 2021)

Been awhile since I've been out on a bike. Short ride yesterday,  going back out today


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 9, 2021)

Got out on the Columbia firebolt I recently acquired from my buddy and fellow  caber KATO , rides nice , stay safe guys 😁


----------



## friendofthedevil (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Nov 9, 2021)

Rode my "Pack Mule" into work today.



An early morning sun casting a long shadow.



Off the main line onto the back road


At work parked at the Flamingo garden


Work day is done. Stopped off to get a drink for the ride home.


Back on the branch line heading home. Great weather.


RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 9, 2021)

A beautiful fall day here in the Northeast. Took out the '61 Panther III for an enjoyable evening ride. Caught the waxing crescent moon on my way home. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 9, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Caught the waxing crescent moon on my way home. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead



...been checking it out at sunset, 3rd night tonight.
Following the sun phase, it's there all day, for a bit...🧐
Same bike, same route, more crescent moon.


----------



## Stanley (Nov 9, 2021)

First time in Elyria, Ohio. Great ride today.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 9, 2021)

Spirited solo ride out to the water then North on the *21st Century Hawthorne Flye*_r_.   The springer really damps the road vibration down when seated and powered up, working constantly.  Another very quick machine that gobbles up everything in its path,(gobble, gobble!!)  always feeling like it wants to go faster.  Super fun  hour+  high-rev ride late in the day..


----------



## Miq (Nov 9, 2021)

Tempe Town Lake night ride with Philthy and Jamie. 

1948 Columbia Nexus Night Cruiser


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 9, 2021)

*this new Hawthorne was delivered today 
Put it together , added the seat , pedals & rack and went for a short ride to see what needs work *


----------



## mrg (Nov 9, 2021)

Rode the little 24" Tornado over to downtown to hang awhile this evening.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Caught the waxing crescent moon on my way home.



YES! Me too!
Look for it next to the Power Pole,
at the Intersection of Power & Lights!





Fresh, new day with more wax on the crescent moon!😍


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 10, 2021)

Awesome moon shot @tripple3  '49 Western Flyer out this evening for a chilly ride. 43 degrees with the first quarter moon and Jupiter in the sky. Great time to round out a beautiful day. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 












Not sure exactly what happened here? But thought it was cool so add it to the post. Enjoy all


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 10, 2021)

Went for a nice 25+ miler out to the Eden Landing Ecological Reserve...
Heading out...




Quick stop at the temple...Fremont, Ca.




Union City mural...




The Reserve in Hayward, Ca.



The Eden Landing Ecological Reserve is approximately 6,400 acres of restored salt ponds, adjacent diked marshes, and transitional areas to uplands that are managed for resident and migratory waterbirds and tidal marsh habitats and species. This is part of the organization's South Bay Salt Pond Restoration Project, which is the largest salt pond restoration project on the west coast of the United States.

Old Salt Evaporation ponds of the Oliver Salt Company...





Great day for a ride!


----------



## SKPC (Nov 10, 2021)

Short run out to the coast on the* 35 Westfield moto, *with a Bluebird-era frame made to last.  EBI from the Mothership, nod to the power source.


----------



## COB (Nov 10, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> A beautiful fall day here in the Northeast. Took out the '61 Panther III for an enjoyable evening ride. Caught the waxing crescent moon on my way home. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1510043
> View attachment 1510044
> View attachment 1510045
> ...






tripple3 said:


> YES! Me too!
> Look for it next to the Power Pole,
> at the Intersection of Power & Lights!
> View attachment 1510402
> ...






Hammerhead said:


> Awesome moon shot @tripple3  '49 Western Flyer out this evening for a chilly ride. 43 degrees with the first quarter moon and Jupiter in the sky. Great time to round out a beautiful day. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1510404
> View attachment 1510405
> View attachment 1510406
> ...



Someone should start a moon shot thread! Lol! I also caught it in a photo while out riding this evening. You guys take some great pictures!


----------



## mrg (Nov 10, 2021)

Had the Elgin out at Mayfair, one of the parks they put a huge ( 1/3 of the park ) tank under the grass to store water


----------



## Sven (Nov 10, 2021)

Another predawn ride off to work


A freshly painted flamingo watches my back.


Getting rid of some coffee



The Flamingo safely delivered to work.



Work is done and heading home for  long weekend.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 10, 2021)

I know it's not a classic but thought I would share my first ride on the fall / winter season on the FATBIKE  , put the 29 er up till spring  , this FATBIKE  will go anywhere , thanks for looking  !!!!!!


----------



## ozzie (Nov 10, 2021)

Weather cleared this afternoon so I took off for a ride on the f'ugly 4 gill. Was hoping to catch a glimpse of 2 peregrine falcons which recently fledged but all I saw was the same ducks I spotted on Monday minus 1 duckling. I had a tail wind on the return trip and had it wound out in 7th, surprising a few riders. Its probably the fastest 4 gill on the planet and in dire need of a front brake!











The first of the 2021 Melbourne CBD peregrine Falcons taking its first flight. Take off is around 6.34 in the morning.





The reaction to the siblings watching the first flying sometime later is priceless!





Unfortunately the smallest bird is seriously ill and not expected to survive.  😢


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 11, 2021)

Well  I rode it last night but didn't get any pics. My '39 Shelby with a recently recovered by me  original seat. I clearly have a lot to learn. I also added some really killer super long bars that look like they came with it. Still in need of a clean and grease.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 11, 2021)

Out on an Armistice Day ride with 5 other members of the V-CC. 
I did a total of 35 miles, riding fixed on 'Inconnu' my pre-WW1 unknown French cycle.
A lovely ride with good friends on a day of quiet reflection. 
We visited 4 small village memorials commemorating the fallen of both WW1 and WW2, and later conflicts.
Pictured near Berrick Salome in the morning.....





...the rest of the group taking a ride up an ancient  road near Wheatley.....




...I managed a speed of 22 miles per hour downhill on the 3/4 mile long (straight line) descent into the village of Horspath. 
This doesn't sound too high a speed, but that was with my cork brake blocks fully applied to the front rim all the way down and  frantic leg-braking being undertaken simultaneously; that's one steep hill!


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 11, 2021)

Beautiful day today, so a long ride around the hood. No pics from the ride, but a shot when I got back to the house in front of the new back fence. Happy Veteran’s Day to all who have served, and thank you.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 11, 2021)

Thanks to all the veterans for your service and sacrifice, each and every day. Evening ride around the neighborhood  on my '41 DX. Nice and cool this evening with temperature at 47 degrees. Fall is here. Came upon 2 deer at the golf course. They were being very playful. Caught the quarter moon on the way home. A bit too light out to see any planets. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 11, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Caught the quarter moon on the way home







...caught it too;
lovely day to go the long way home...




stopped to listen and pay respect at "Patriot's Point", Huntington Beach cliffs.








Whole bunches of cool cars, Hot Rods, Busses,
and this cool jeep down by the Pier.
WWII U.S. Army and 1943 LABL Western Flyer,
Baltimore Sun, Light For All,
Better every day.🥰


----------



## SKPC (Nov 11, 2021)

Gussied up *Shelby* basic boys motorbike double bar.....1934/5


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 11, 2021)

Rode at a few of my local spots today...

Heading out...




Quarry Lakes...
















Homeward through Ardenwood park...




Great day for a ride!


----------



## Miq (Nov 11, 2021)

Ride to the park with my family today. 


41 New World


----------



## mrg (Nov 11, 2021)

Thank You to all our Veterans on this great day ( 90+ Summers back! ), took the Elgin for a afternoon ride around downtown, bummed to see a long time BBQ  spot shut down, also had a quick stop by the Train store.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 12, 2021)

..


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 12, 2021)

Today’s ride was on my June 1973 Continental, 23 smooth and pleasant miles with cool low 70s temp. That bridge is a bear to climb on the single speed tank bikes but a breeze on this one.










Wally gator stuck his head out of the water for just a sec.


----------



## COB (Nov 12, 2021)

Quick trip to the utilities office to pay my bills. Always good to have water and electricity.🙂


----------



## Sven (Nov 12, 2021)

Took my72' Schwinn Varisty out for  a while in Bushwood. Krazy skies.



Marshy area near by the Quade Store



Took a Christmas card headed to the UK to the PO. Danny is sorting the outgoing mail for the next stage heading out.



A lot probably hasn't changed since the early 1900s , except the plexiglass



A beautiful Fall day here in Southern Maryland 


You know the drill......
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Girlbike (Nov 12, 2021)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Rode at a few of my local spots today...
> 
> Heading out...
> View attachment 1510963
> ...



It kinda looks like your bike knocked down the signs!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Friday!
Day-Off work and it's beautiful and sunny, temps upper 70's.🥳








first to Sunset Beach, Water-tower,
and back to the river-trail.
Then met up with Marty @cyclingday 








Nice to be on this end of the beach at this time of day,
for sunshine on the brass mermaid.
Great ride of 44 miles, flyin' fender free.🥰


----------



## SKPC (Nov 12, 2021)

*21st Century Hawthorne* *Flye**r*  28-er frame heavily modified.  Out to the water, south, San Diego Creek and back for 47mi. on a very warm(80's inland) winter day.









Winter/Dirt/Gravel/Climbing setup.....old pic.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 12, 2021)

Afternoon ride around...FF day...

Alameda Creek trail to the base of Niles Canyon...





Model boat lake...







Niles canyon...




Great afternoon for a ride!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 12, 2021)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Afternoon ride around...FF day...
> 
> Alameda Creek trail to the base of Niles Canyon...
> View attachment 1511401
> ...



Nice Cruiser, what year is it?


----------



## mrg (Nov 12, 2021)

Out on Frosty on the near 100 deg. day!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 13, 2021)

..


----------



## Girlbike (Nov 13, 2021)

Not bad, the leaves weren't that slippery


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2021)

Well, there's just far too many funny coincidences to remember,
let alone type out on this keyboard here...
pics: 11/13/2021 sunny early Saturday morning light ride;
1934 AIRFLYTE, Huffman moto bike,
"aircrafted" by hands of 
"the Greatest Generation"🤩



stopped at a garage sale,
mounted Poinsettia garland to,
Torrington California Bars;
one mile of dirt riding today,
green light, go straight,
lighting up the power plant,
Yoder "goose horn" echoing with
the other birds...




lovely day getting warmer;




these folks gave me a banana and Gatorade;
bunch of riders doing different levels of mileage today,
54 miles for this old 1st year Huffman.




secret entrance or exit, to river trail phenomenal,
"morning Light rides"😎




Final stop before home is this local grower sells 10 limes/$1.00
Dig that tree;
Merry Christmas!🥰


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 13, 2021)

Rode The Northern Rail Trail through Franklin and Andover today on my '41 DX. A beautiful fall day here in the Northeast. Temps in the mid 50's mostly sunny skies. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (Nov 13, 2021)

Criss crossing the trax today riding through Chandler and Gilbert AZ.  I washed gramp’s 41 New World and had 16 miles of fun on the canals and streets drying it off under the hot desert sun. ☀️


----------



## SKPC (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## COB (Nov 14, 2021)

Fill'er up!


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 14, 2021)

A ridiculously balanced pack mule!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 14, 2021)

Rode The Winnipesaukee River Trail on this crisp fall day. Temperatures in mid 40's some clouds and some sun. The River is running high and swift after all the rain we've had. Took out my '56 Jaguar. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## COB (Nov 14, 2021)

Miq said:


> Criss crossing the trax today riding through Chandler and Gilbert AZ.  I washed gramp’s 41 New World and had 16 miles of fun on the canals and streets drying it off under the hot desert sun. ☀️
> View attachment 1511766View attachment 1511767View attachment 1511768View attachment 1511769View attachment 1511770View attachment 1511771



Gramps would be proud of the way you have brought his bike back to life and enjoy it the way it was intended to be.


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 14, 2021)

A quick 10 mile ride before dinner.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 14, 2021)

Fun ride today on the New World...took off the wooden pedals and put on some rider pedals...bike rides great.



heading to the Dumbarton bridge...






over the bridge for a quick stop at HQ in Menlo Park...




Destination: Quick lunch stop at Bedwell Bayfront park...






back over bridge to home...



with a stop at the brand new park...



The campground, on the north side of the Dumbarton Bridge in Alameda County, was a long time coming. Once the site of a 300-foot deep, 1,400 feet wide quarry, the rocks dug there helped build early Bay Area freeways, bridges, and roads in the 1950s. Plans to fill the chasm and build a family campsite have been in the works since the 1970s. 
Beyond negotiations between quarry owners, the Oliver DeSilva Company, the City of Fremont and the East Bay Regional Parks District, the biggest task was filling the giant hole. The quarry took 12 years to fill using six million cubic yards of dirt from major construction projects in the Bay Area, including the Bart extension to San Jose. The top 50 feet of dirt was then compacted with a 10-ton weight suspended from a crane. 

Great day for a ride!


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Nov 14, 2021)

My camera has been getting a black screen on and off the last few days and it refused to work again today, so I dug through some old images and picked this one of my _ *Shelby Flyer**,* _the bike I rode today. 10yrs ago it was built making sure no one else had one.  Rides like a dream. Sweet dreams Cabers...


----------



## Miq (Nov 14, 2021)

Early ride on the BFG New World to the park for some football with my son.




Then an afternoon ride with some friends through Scottsdale on the Greenbelt.




 48 Westfield Columbia Cruiser


----------



## gkeep (Nov 14, 2021)

Woke up Saturday to some serious winter fog, almost like Tule Fog over in the valley when you roll down the window to watch the dotted line...LOL. Visibility was less than half a block in places but the early morning swimmers were heading out into the bay and the fog was lighter over the water.








Near the teh Bay Farm Island Bike Draw bridge the visibility was really bad. When I got home the Pierce was dripping like it'd been sprayed with a hose. Good excuse for a wipe down and maybe it's time for another cleaning and new coat of BLO for winter.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Rides like a dream. Sweet dreams Cabers...



Yes! bounced into that dream today;
great to see you, and that rad bike of yours.
Left a little later today, beach first.




Rode up to Old Towne Orange, monthly ride;
great time with great bike folk,
lunch and start riding home.




been riding these tires for years;
slipped right out from under me on the wooden bridge,
in Santa Ana, about 7 miles from the beach.




that's where i was when Pete rode by.
got to ride a minute, turn around and catch the
Waxing Gibbous moon, rising up over the Power plant.




Bloody knees from a bike crash,
just part of the fun, being a boy.😎
54 miles, 1940 Red Streak, H.S.&B. Hardware Store.


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 14, 2021)

Rode the ‘79 Spitfire with a spirited group today at the Old Towne Orange ride. Had a great time and then rode some more later on around the hood. There were guys playing cricket in the background of the second photo - don’t see that very often around here!

Ouch @tripple3 🤕! Lots of fun riding with you and everyone else earlier, though!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 15, 2021)

'41 DX for the usual evening ride around the neighborhood. A bit on the chilly side with temps in the upper 30's. Caught the waxing gibbous moon  rising also @tripple3  Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 15, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Caught the waxing gibbous moon rising also @tripple3 Great time.



again this afternoon,
went the long way home...
look at the fog rolling in at the beach.








super-fun ride along the beach.
All the container ships have disappeared!😉




Waxing Gibbous rising at the transmission line towers.
Good stuff!🥰


----------



## SKPC (Nov 15, 2021)

Just another weird day for me but I went with it after seeing clues. I found a really nice quiet spot for a sunny pic in Talbert Regional Park but my digital camera failed again. It's been doing that a bit lately. I fiddled with it but it only gave me signs that it was not going to cooperate. I accepted the defeat in hopes the war could be won.  So I pedaled into a wall of thick fog ominously pushing inland from the beach fueled by water, pressure gradients and the hot/cold interface.  If you don't carry an extra layer it can be cooler, but cold doesn't really affect me living at 7000 feet so I ignored it not having one with me.  Mostly, everyone was in their houses with the tv on.  I arrived at the bottom,  down at The Wedge, where I tried the camera again and it came on. People have lost their lives here in big surf over the years.  I celebrate this way out. It must have been glorious.  This digital image is what the camera decided was OK to steal and share.  The Main Harbor Channel here is defined by the long rock jetties that now divide the wealthiest of the beach hamlets north and across the harbor channel to the south. Uninformed, wretched souls who look for the easy button,  their houses perched as close as possible to the cliffs, allowing them an ocean view they don't appreciate. What do they all see?  Not much.  Do they know what is going on?
   This cool photo is growing on me. It did not let me set it up, it just happened.  It blurs the lines of true and false, right and wrong, life and death, our connection to this mighty living ball spinning where?  It's not like a balance sheet where all the final facts are clearly laid out ready for you to understand.
What about our* Blue Planet?*  Is it the new *Orange*? The color of our setting sun as we end another rotation and hopefully awake refreshed and grateful.  The earth itself is very dark in places constantly if only for a moment in time until the next regularly scheduled rotation in its' seemingly endless cycle awakes us.   How much do we think about it or care?   Is  this constantly spinning ball in space actually the common denominator that brings all of us together? We need to look deeper. Ask questions.  Be inquisitive and push back. Try to find out what is really going on.  Kick the Sacred Cow.    At this particular moment in time,  the fog obscured the Big Corona side where the very comfortable residents huddled in their homes doing something productive I hope.  The peaceful setting may have helped my camera turn on & I was suspicious.    Certainly something is going on out there I am sure of it.  Birds are constant reminders if you haven't been noticing. They are all around us and watching.    I am beginning to suspect that little if anything is truly understood to be honest. We've got a long way to go.


----------



## Rat Rod (Nov 15, 2021)

12 miles 1961 streamliner rat rod


----------



## ozzie (Nov 15, 2021)

Bleak spring day but fortunately the rain held out for a decent ride to the bay on the f'ugly 4 gill  










Thanks to @szathmarig for the badge he sent free of charge. The ugly screws were my only option as a previous owner had already enlarged the holes.



I like how the new multi storey apartment building was built over this Victorian terrace house from the late 1800's. Years ago it would have been demolished.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 16, 2021)

Early ride through neighborhoods to the shop.
Sidewalks and neighborhoods home after work.
Light For All carrier, W. Flyer HD service bike rolling true.😍


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 16, 2021)

Cool moonlit ride on my '56 Jaguar. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (Nov 16, 2021)

Out for a night ride to Kyrene.  



48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Girlbike (Nov 16, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Cool moonlit ride on my '56 Jaguar. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1513276
> View attachment 1513277
> View attachment 1513278



You always have good pictures, but these are awesome! The second one is unreal!


----------



## Girlbike (Nov 16, 2021)

Miq said:


> Out for a night ride to Kyrene.
> View attachment 1513364
> 48 Columbia Cruiser



Nighttime pictures!

Here's my gal slinking off into the night


----------



## mrg (Nov 16, 2021)

Took the 41 Excelsior few miles down the Rio San Gabriel today.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## dnc1 (Nov 17, 2021)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1513586




..and who wouldn't want to ride "many a mile" on that fine steed.
Really nice bike Pete!
I'm a 'Bron-Y-Aur Stomp' man myself.


----------



## Sven (Nov 17, 2021)

Back in the saddle and off to work




Rolling through the leaves



Its been 5  days  and still waiting for a cement delivery.  We got tons of pointing up to keep busy.



After work headed up north



...to go to the bank to exchange rolled coin for paper currency. 



The southbound toward home



Great ride this morning and afternoon



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 17, 2021)

Riding to work, through neighborhoods on trash-day,
noticed this U.S.A. flag and pole sticking out;
not on my morning LIGHT ride!
Like a boy with a new gift, pedaled with it raised it up high,
Lighting it in the darkness.
I pledged allegiance to the Flag,
of these United States of America,
and to the Republic for which it stands;
One Nation, under God, indivisible,
with Liberty, Justice, and Light For ALL!🇺🇸












Legs were sore today, so Great Ride!🥰


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## ozzie (Nov 17, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Riding to work, through neighborhoods on trash-day,
> noticed this U.S.A. flag and pole sticking out;
> not on my morning LIGHT ride!
> Like a boy with a new gift, pedaled with it raised it up high,
> ...



Its just a little larger than the flag on the f’ugly 4 gill.


----------



## Miq (Nov 17, 2021)

Night ride to Gilbert with Philthy.  Cooler temps tonight.  No one out but us on the canal. 





48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2021)

Miq said:


> Night ride to Gilbert with Philthy.  Cooler temps tonight.  No one out but us on the canal. View attachment 1513873
> View attachment 1513874
> 48 Columbia Cruiser




And they left all the lights on just for the two of ya!   😜   Cool shots of Gilberto! Never been there, yet.


----------



## mrg (Nov 17, 2021)

A few miles down the tracks today on the semi-rat Columbia.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 18, 2021)

Looked for my Cook Bros bike to ride TODAY but I don't have one I admit it. This is a nice frame for sure but I dont have a "Cooked Brothers" bike.  Marty and Ron ride fakes but they ride them...

Nov 16, 2020
Add bookmark
#4


----------



## SKPC (Nov 18, 2021)

"Gallows Pole" so well said..  Resting In Peace. He Knows.













						45 Notable Chief Sitting Bull Quotes
					

Sitting Bull is one of the most well known Native American leaders, especially known most for his outspoken nature toward the U.S. government. Yet, very few know that he did so in honor of his



					www.anquotes.com


----------



## Sven (Nov 18, 2021)

Rode to work this fine morning 




At the shop. "How much is the little kitty in the window " shof



Work is done..getting a drink from the Solo gas station. 



On the road home.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 18, 2021)

Cicli Vecchi.
Still struggling to efficiently change gear but at least I haven't lost any fingers, yet.....




...only 10 miles, I had a puncture and only had 1 spare tub with me; could get pricey at the rate of 1 tub every 10 miles!


----------



## COB (Nov 18, 2021)

Today's lunch special was chicken pot pie...Yummy!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 18, 2021)

Sunset ride around the neighborhood. Took out my '56 Jaguar as it was still at the front of the shed. A beautiful warm fall day here in the Northeast. 64 degrees with some crazy skies. Going to try for some lunar eclipse pictures tomorrow morning. It's been very cloudy in the mornings all week. Great ride. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2021)

The Waxing Gibbous is setting this morning, above the house,
on the way to work.








leaving work with lunch box, some tools, and pants, so the bag is pretty heavy after work,
great for rolling down Warner to the beach.🥰




lovely ride along the edge of the continent,




great to ride the greenbelt under the transmission lines, to almost home.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 18, 2021)

Went to the office today so I brought a bike to ride after work...

Bay Trail thru Shoreline Park and Byxbee Park to the Baylands Nature Preserve...(new Google building)




Inner S.F. Bay shoreline...




Byxbee...looking back...



Bounded by Mountain View and East Palo Alto, the 1,940-acre Baylands Preserve is one of the largest tracts of undisturbed marshland remaining in the San Francisco Bay. Fifteen miles of multi-use trails provide access to a unique mixture of tidal and fresh water habitats. Many consider this area to be one of the best bird watching areas on the west coast.

(side ride to the 1941 Ecocenter building, former home base of the Sea Scouts...)




Turned around and rode back...1 quick pic at the end of the 80 x 120 foot Wind Tunnel...




Great day for ride!


----------



## ozzie (Nov 18, 2021)

Ordinary spring day but the rain held so I took off to test the new front brake on f’ugly. Works a treat. I’m still waiting on a rear hub and a skiptooth chain.


----------



## mrg (Nov 18, 2021)

Still had the Columbia Semi-rat out so a few miles on the old Salt Lake route in Whitter.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 18, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Looked for my Cook Bros bike to ride TODAY but I don't have one I admit it. This is a nice frame for sure but I dont have a "Cooked Brothers" bike.  Marty and Ron ride fakes but they ride them...
> 
> Nov 16, 2020https://thecabe.com/forum/posts/1228108/bookmark



Those TT replica kits are top notch. Its great to see people like Johnny still building stuff in the USA. I wanted one of those TT Cook Bros kits real bad but Johnny isn’t so good at email. I had to settle on a red menace but later managed to buy a set of his bars and they are outstanding. I wish someone would do a Gary Little John cruiser replica frame.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 19, 2021)

Morning ride on my '64 Deluxe American. Full moon with the lunar eclipse. Awesome time with nice cool temperatures upper 30's. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## ozzie (Nov 19, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Morning ride on my '64 Deluxe American. Full moon with the lunar eclipse. Awesome time with nice cool temperatures upper 30's. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1514310
> View attachment 1514311
> View attachment 1514312
> ...



I got up at 3 am on Thursday morning to see a meteor storm but all i got to see was a few possums! The moon spoiled it. Once in 30 year event i read. Great photos buddy as usual. Thanks.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2021)

1940 Red Streak, Ready Rider, fun ride.🥰








Happy Friday!


----------



## Sven (Nov 19, 2021)

Looks like a few of us out before the morning  sun. 
Heading off to work on my 69 WF Sonic Rat.  TGIF...Payday  💸...or I should say transfer day. 




Work is done and out in the sun.


 Beautiful day...


RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## mrg (Nov 19, 2021)

A few miles down Santiago creek this afternoon on the semi-rat Columbia.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 19, 2021)

Great spring day for a blast around town on the Red Menace. Huge rally in town with people protesting against all sorts of stuff including a new bill the state government is trying to pass to extend their pandemic powers. The bill would allow the govt to lock people in jail and impose massive fines without any independent oversight. I have never seen a rally this big in Melbourne but people are fed up with our state government and their draconian measures. Melbourne holds the world record for the most days in lockdown. Its great to see people taking a stand at last.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 20, 2021)

Cruising on my pod bike . Love this ride


----------



## Miq (Nov 20, 2021)

Morning ride with a bunch of fellas through S. Scottsdale and around Tempe Town Lake. 






1948 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 20, 2021)

Ciclos Minaco II. 
Pictured in Ewelme, Oxfordshire, England. 
20 mile spin.....


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 20, 2021)

Took out my '61 Corvette on The Londonderry Rail Trail today. A chilly fall day here in the Northeast, temperatures in the lower 40's. Still an Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Nov 20, 2021)

I took a ride on my '55 Corvette around Colton's Point.



Some dock work 




St Clements Island in the background 



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 20, 2021)

First ride on the new Chrome Master.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 20, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> First ride on the new Chrome Master.View attachment 1515292
> 
> View attachment 1515293
> 
> ...



WOW 😳 Simply WOW! Hit it outta the park Brother 😎👍


----------



## Miq (Nov 20, 2021)

Went klunking out at Estrella Mountain Park today on the long loop.  Great winter light filtered through the clouds  





Saguaro cactus skeleton 













There are tons of quartz in these mountains. This is a nice hunk. 






Fun solo ride at the base of the mountains.  Never saw another human.  48 Columbia Cruiser did surprisingly well with its rigid frame and urban skate park tires.  It’s eaten everything I’ve been brave enough to throw at it, even this rocky flat off roading.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 20, 2021)

Another beautiful spring day to be tearing around town on the Kos.





















Some years back a truck swerved to avoid a car on this overhead freeway and broke through the concrete barrier. The driver was thrown out, hit the horizontal part of the lamp post you see in the photo before coming to rest on the road below.  He survived the accident.









						Bolte Bridge crash victim tells of remarkable escape
					

A truck driver who survived a terrifying plunge off the Bolte Bridge has told of his remarkable escape.




					au.finance.yahoo.com


----------



## tacochris (Nov 20, 2021)

Decided to hit a local truck show today (my other hobby) and decided to take the rat-king 54.  As always she’s a hit and brings tons of smiles and saves my back from all the walkin....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 21, 2021)

Cruising with my girl through one of the park systems by our house




Rock Park Grapevine Texas


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 21, 2021)

I dug out my On-One Gimp & did some jibbin' around the neighborhood... Fun bike, made in the UK, rollin' on 24's...


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 21, 2021)

I haven't ridden a 20 in a long while, so I figured I'd give the '99 a spin this morning, too...






















Bike is as I found it years ago...drive side decals were removed & chrome was scratched-up with like Scotch Brite pad or something...
Front wheel is also on backwards!


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 21, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> First ride on the new Chrome Master.View attachment 1515292
> 
> View attachment 1515293
> 
> ...




MY LORD!!! That is one SUPER drop dead gorgeous looking bicycle! 🍷


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 21, 2021)

It’s been raining here for three days and finally stopped last night. Was very happy to get in 18 miles on my 41 Westfield late this morning


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Took out a favorite for Sunday, 1937 Syracuse, Westfield 60th Anniversary "Dad's Bike"🥰



shot of the setting Waning Gibbous moon. @Hammerhead 



Beautiful morning on the river trail.




Sunset Beach, home for all the birds.




Quite a lovely day for a ride.🥳


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 21, 2021)

The Northern Rail Trail through Boscawen today. Rode my '61 Deluxe Hornet on this beautiful fall day. Mostly sunny with temperature at 45 degrees. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## RustyHornet (Nov 21, 2021)

Haven’t ridden in a month…. Been spending time with my family and our newborn. Sitting on the couch today I had the urge to take a quick spin around the block.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 21, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Haven’t ridden in a month…. Been spending time with my family and our newborn. Sitting on the couch today I had the urge to take a quick spin around the block.
> 
> View attachment 1515853
> 
> View attachment 1515856






Been a minute since I've rode this bad boy, but man does it ride nice & smooth 😎👍


----------



## Miq (Nov 21, 2021)

Stretch my legs ride to the park with my family on the 41 New World.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 21, 2021)

Rode the '37 Chrome Master on the Bluz Cruz today. Fantastic day!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 21, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> Rode the '37 Chrome Master on the Bluz Cruz today. Fantastic day!View attachment 1516146
> 
> View attachment 1516147
> 
> ...



Man what an awesome ride! Wish I could have made it up there!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2021)

Rode the '36 Colson double bar Del Mar around Yosemite Nat'l Park this weekend.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sunday afternoon,  again on the Ciclos Minaco II. 
Another 20 miles along quiet country lanes and minor roads.....








...much colder today but a lovely sunny day nonetheless.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 22, 2021)

Took my new Shelby Traveler for the OBC Bluz Cruz yesterday for my first ride on it! Very happy so far with the new bar/stem combo. The pencil thin seat stays provide a little cushion and the bike has that sweet steel feel.🙂 Can't wait to make a couple more adjustments and ride it more!😉













I was also fortunate to get to ride @saladshooter new ChromeMaster for a bit at the end of the ride. Let me just say it rides as beautifully as it looks with those black wheels!👍 Thanks Chad!

Another beautiful day in Colorado for fun on an old bike with their owners.....🤓


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 22, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> The Northern Rail Trail through Boscawen today. Rode my '61 Deluxe Hornet on this beautiful fall day. Mostly sunny with temperature at 45 degrees. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1515844
> View attachment 1515845
> View attachment 1515846
> ...



*Hammerhead, ...*are those S7 rims on that Hornet​


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2021)

Rode to work under the Waning Gibbous with Orion's Belt, 
lighting up the morning darkness under the HI Voltage Transmission lines...
After work, took the "Long Way Home".😎


----------



## ozzie (Nov 22, 2021)

Got a decent ride in today on the Kos to the bay and back before the weather turned.


----------



## mike j (Nov 23, 2021)

Took a ride outback on the road less traveled. Wanted to check out this old iron mine. Listed on the 1854 county landmarks map as the Loadstone mine. Found a nice piece of Magnetite under a burning bush. Fun ride, always something new.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 23, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *Hammerhead, ...*are those S7 rims on that Hornet​



No they are not S-7's. They are Wheelmasters with 110E Shimano rear hub. 26×2.215 Kenda tires. Hammerhead


----------



## palepainter (Nov 23, 2021)

Did some bartering with old BMX stuff last evening.  I came home with this.   Gave it a good cleaning, the seat was pretty mangled.  Heat gun fixed it.  Took out for ride this afternoon in 40mph winds…. Where my beer?


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 23, 2021)

palepainter said:


> Did some bartering with old BMX stuff last evening.  I came home with this.   Gave it a good cleaning, the seat was pretty mangled.  Heat gun fixed it.  Took out for ride this afternoon in 40mph winds…. Where my beer?View attachment 1516768
> View attachment 1516769
> 
> View attachment 1516770
> ...



Wow😎super clean ride! That's the original Brooks Saddle, I believe one year only, correct me if I'm wrong. Excellent score! They ride like a dream 😎👍


----------



## palepainter (Nov 23, 2021)

Schwinn1776 said:


> Wow😎super clean ride! That's the original Brooks Saddle, I believe one year only, correct me if I'm wrong. Excellent score! They ride like a dream 😎👍



Thanks,  The seat was mangled.  I had hoped I could save it with some heat and finesse. Fortunately I was able to get it looking pretty decent.  Here is how it came to me.   I believe everything original except for grips.  










.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 23, 2021)

palepainter said:


> Thanks,  The seat was mangled.  I had hoped I could save it with some heat and finesse. Fortunately I was able to get it looking pretty decent.  Here is how it came to me.   I believe everything original except for grips.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1516783
> ...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 23, 2021)

It's-a-brand-new Day!🥳
Same bike to work, saddle changed to the favorite.
Another broken spring.🧐
After work, went to the beach again.




Caught up with Marty @cyclingday riding into the South wind;
Great to see you! Enjoying the day.🥰


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 23, 2021)

Good to see you out there, Mark!






Container ships still stacked up off the coast.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 23, 2021)

So Rad😎👍 Gotta love the Cali Life checkered pad! Enjoy 😎👍


----------



## mrg (Nov 23, 2021)

Rode the Lil dbl bar Tornado down the tracks & down the Rio San Gabriel a few miles today.


----------



## Miq (Nov 24, 2021)

Tempe Town Lake ride with Philthy last night. My phone died so I took this pic with Phil’s cell. 


48 Columbia


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 24, 2021)

'83 Sidewinder

I accidentally posted this bike in the Rat Bike thread, thinking it was this one! Sorry if I over-posted this bike! (but I love it)


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 24, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> '83 Sidewinder
> 
> I accidentally posted this bike in the Rat Bike thread, thinking it was this one! Sorry if I over-posted this bike! (but I love it)
> 
> ...






83 sidewinder rides like a dream😎👍


----------



## Balooney (Nov 24, 2021)

Took the Hiawatha for a spin this morning after getting it all back together.  The bike did better than I did as it was pretty chilly. It was still a smooth ride!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 24, 2021)

Afternoon/evening ride around the neighborhood. '56 Jaguar out and about. A bit on the chilly side 37 degrees. Saw some fresh deer tracks at the golf course. An Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2021)

"Ride To Work Wednesday; Cleveland Welding Wednesday; What Bike Did You Ride Today"
Fresh day to ride back and forth to work;
'40 WF HD; WWII "Service Bike"😎


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 24, 2021)

Few miles logged today on my 46 Rollfast.


----------



## COB (Nov 24, 2021)

Happy Night Before Thanksgiving everybody! People have been busy putting up Christmas lights so I thought that I would take a ride downtown and check some of them out. Let the holidays begin!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 25, 2021)

With 25 to 40 mph winds , I’m scooting today


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 25, 2021)

I took the 1946 Schwinn, Whizzer on a shakedown cruise, to make sure it’s ready for the Black Friday Ride.
Shake, Rattle & Roll!
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## ian (Nov 25, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1517528
> I took the 1946 Schwinn, Whizzer on a shakedown cruise, to make sure it’s ready for the Black Friday Ride.
> Shake, Rattle & Roll!
> Happy Thanksgiving!



Ya need a sidecar for all the Black Friday deals.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving Day!
Pulled this out of the house, with much thanksgiving;
rode 32 miles in strong winds.
Clears the beach and the air!


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 25, 2021)

A little overcast, cool and quiet today here in VT but I got warmed up after a few minutes and had a nice ride. 

Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## palepainter (Nov 25, 2021)

I was out on this old WF Shelby. Got it dialed in now.  Always amazed at how quiet these bikes can be.


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 25, 2021)

Biking out early with my bro in law on a 14.6 mile ride. Happy Thanksgiving and stay safe!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving. Took out my '49 Western Flyer on The Piscataquog River Trail in Manchester. It ends at the baseball stadium downtown after going over the Merrimack River. Some sun some clouds on this beautiful fall day. Mid 50's for Temps. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 25, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Happy Thanksgiving. Took out my '49 Western Flyer on The Piscataquog River Trail in Manchester. It ends at the baseball stadium downtown after going over the Merrimack River. Some sun some clouds on this beautiful fall day. Mid 50's for Temps. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1517654
> View attachment 1517655
> View attachment 1517656
> ...



It's been a few years, but I immediately recognized photo #2 location..........bought some model trains there.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 25, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1517612View attachment 1517613
> Happy Thanksgiving Day!
> Pulled this out of the house, with much thanksgiving;
> rode 32 miles in strong winds.
> Clears the beach and the air!



Your blessed with nice warm weather to ride in my friend , when it’s below 40 and the winds are gusting 35 mph riding a bike is not fun . Just when you think you going to make it back home it shifts to your disadvantage especially here in Texas. Enjoy the Ride !


----------



## ozzie (Nov 26, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> With 25 to 40 mph winds , I’m scooting today
> 
> View attachment 1517454















Always love to see a small engined Honda. This is the modified Ct90 Baja I built a few years back. All the special parts are genuine Honda with the exception of the headlights. Wish you all a happy thanksgiving.


----------



## COB (Nov 26, 2021)

Love the Hondas! Those look like loads of fun! I have lots of good memories from a Honda Super 90 back in my youth. 🙂


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 26, 2021)

Before work cruising. A chilly 35 here in North Texas , but the winds have calmed down. Just love this Pod bike . Enjoy one Enjoy the Ride


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Your blessed with nice warm weather to ride in my friend , when it’s below 40 and the winds are gusting 35 mph riding a bike is not fun



Yes, Super-Blessed, for a Long-time!
Couple days last week, temp rose from 48 to 84 in a few hours....
Wind factors into the fun, as there's always a Headwind one way.
Keep Riding!😎
Come on out again, let's RIDE!


----------



## Mondo (Nov 26, 2021)

Newport Beach is always a nice place to ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2021)

Awesome Fenderless Friday for a ride!



3rd Quarter Moon shining with the Sun, @Hammerhead 
for the whole morning ride: 11/26/2021
1935 Velvet deLUXE, Huffman motorbike;
Spinning some fresh T-10's, scored at the last Vet's Cycle swap.
Persons pedals that were on there, need complete over-haul.🤓


----------



## ozzie (Nov 26, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> With 25 to 40 mph winds , I’m scooting today
> 
> View attachment 1517454



Seems those 40mph winds have made their way downunder!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 26, 2021)

put 20 miles on my late model 1984 road bike today, found a bike trail along a small creek that I had no idea existed. I have lived here for 60 years and thought I knew all the trails. if you are from Fremont, it goes from lake Elizabeth and comes out by Mission High School. must be the creek that filled what is now a man made lake but was once a "Stivers Lagoon"


----------



## LilMagby (Nov 26, 2021)

No serious riding today but was doing some light maintenance and testing on the old female frame AMFs.


----------



## LilMagby (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## saladshooter (Nov 26, 2021)

My favorite black 🖤 bike on black Friday.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 26, 2021)

Afternoon ride out to the SF Bay NWR and Coyote Hills park...




















Great day for a ride !


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 27, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Seems those 40mph winds have made their way downunder!



70 to 80 mph winds over here too.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 27, 2021)

..


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 27, 2021)

Merry Christmas!
Fake snow in the front yard.
Castle on the Beach.
Considerably clear, beautiful day at the beach;
1934 AIRFLYTE, Huffman motorbike,
flying with the flyers of all types,
under Third Quarter Moon, bright sun, and receding tide.😎


----------



## Stanley (Nov 27, 2021)

Nov 27th, 30 degrees, blowing snowing and dark at 5:30...what else could I do? Get out the 1962 Schwinn Fleet.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 27, 2021)

Afternoon ride on The Winnipesaukee River Trail. A cold fall ride temperature at 28 degrees mostly sunny skies. There was some real snow and ice on the trail. Back downtown for sunset. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (Nov 27, 2021)

Family ride to the park today.  






41 BFG New World and 48 Westfield Columbia Cruiser


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 27, 2021)

Got out on a nice fall afternoon on the specialized fatboy , Hueston woods state park near Oxford Ohio  , nice little scenic resting area on the new north loop that was added this year it is a  very nice scenic trail , ride safe guys !


----------



## ozzie (Nov 28, 2021)

Stunning spring day in Melbourne for a ride on the 4 gill. Had a laugh on the return trip. On a fast section of sealed bike path I was flying along in top gear keeping up with a rider in front of me on a modern bike. When I pulled up at the next set of lights another rider pulled up beside me and was checking out the fat nexus 7 speed hub. He then asked if my bike was electric to which I proudly replied NO.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 28, 2021)

.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 28, 2021)

.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Nov 28, 2021)

Took the 47 monark for a cruise  .. Good work out for me and my dogs after all the junk food from thanksgiving


----------



## Miq (Nov 28, 2021)

Morning ride on the canal with my son.  41 New World and 48 Columbia Cruiser 



Mid day ride with Eric through Scottsdale AZ. Off roading in front of the McDowell mountains. 








Down Shea Blvd




Then up the Greenbelt through N Scottsdale neighborhoods. 







13 miles on the 48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 28, 2021)

Took the Speedway Special out with the family.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 28, 2021)

'64 Jaguar out on the Northern Rail Trail on this brisk fall day. 30 degrees and mostly cloudy. Stopped at depot bridge. Over to Chance pond. Ending back at the Railroad turntable. An Excellent time. Stay safe, have fun and enjoy the ride. Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 28, 2021)

Just loaded this from yesterday, 11/27
Sweetie back on the Western Flyer,
(i rode a Huffy too) about 5 miles.😍



She is still shopping for her basket.
Clear shot of Saddleback,
local hills to watch the Sunrise shift back and forth through the Seasons.🥰


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 28, 2021)

Great Western Motobike all around-and-around the Vets Stadium Cycle Swap.


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 28, 2021)

Mello XC route on 1959 Huffman Monark singlespeed klunker.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 28, 2021)

Rode Velvet to the Wedge because it's Beautiful and a wonderful place to ride.



Met these bike folk there.
He loves his 2020 Black Phantom.



Rode to Huntington, for some more beauty.😎



Awesome IT'S-IT Mint Ice Cream Sandwich too,
at home.
Great DAY!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 28, 2021)

Went for a nice afternoon ride today...








Hawk wouldn't fly low enough to get my bike in the pic...








Great afternoon for a ride!


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## GTs58 (Nov 28, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1519231




Well that's a little bit out of the norm for you isn't it?


----------



## Miq (Nov 28, 2021)

ozzie said:


> On a fast section of sealed bike path I was flying along in top gear keeping up with a rider in front of me on a modern bike. When I pulled up at the next set of lights another rider pulled up beside me and was checking out the fat nexus 7 speed hub. He then asked if my bike was electric to which I proudly replied NO.



Love seeing your great pics from down under @ozzie, especially of another Nexus cruiser.  🤩  🤩


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 29, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Well that's a little bit out of the norm for you isn't it?



Lol.the bike or the road? I ride all of them.i have about 30 fully functional ready to ride bikes.always rotating but I do tend to grab a lightweight bmxer more often.i put studded balloon tires on the merc so I could dirt road it to water reservoir/fishing hole in my neighborhood


----------



## Sven (Nov 29, 2021)

Crazy skies in SOMD today. Riding my '64 Varsity Tourist on the TNT.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2021)

Waning Crescent Moon this morning;



made for a beautiful beach ride after work.





Blessed to ride again today,
'40 WF HD


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 29, 2021)

I got to enjoy a 74° afternoon in Colorado today on my Shelby Traveler!  🙂


----------



## Miq (Nov 29, 2021)

Nice getting to see your tall boy light weight again @Mr. Monkeyarms!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 30, 2021)

I'm glad you enjoy seeing it @Miq ! It's a lot of fun to ride and only getting better as I make adjustments. 🙂


----------



## Sven (Nov 30, 2021)

I rode.my '79 Schwinn Suburban 
"Stationwagon " to work this morning 




Saw a few snow flakes on the way. 



...as well as Mickey



At work



A buddy needed his moms bike tire repaired.  So I loaded it up.


Warmed up a bunch. A great ride. 



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 30, 2021)

I replaced the transfer spring today and took it on a short ride.  It rides great..


----------



## ian (Nov 30, 2021)

1817cent said:


> I replaced the transfer spring today and took it on a short ride.  It rides great..
> 
> View attachment 1519957



Sweet ride Jay!!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 30, 2021)

1817cent said:


> I replaced the transfer spring today and took it on a short ride.  It rides great..
> 
> View attachment 1519957



😎👍Super cool ride 😎👍


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 30, 2021)

Crazy thick fog makes eerie fun with lights.



Fire Station No. 48 Huntington Beach,
light it every work-day ride; both ways.




action shots



8 hours later,
going the other way, home.



last hill to bomb, before last light, before my Right.
Great day to ride.


----------



## Miq (Nov 30, 2021)

@Sven that “at work” pic you posted is whack!  It’s like half reflection, half real bike.  Spooky cool. 👻  It’s like you took it through a window but neither side is inside a building.

@1817cent that bike looks sweet!


----------



## palepainter (Nov 30, 2021)

Out at sunset today on my klunker project.


----------



## Rat Rod (Nov 30, 2021)

Couple of miles 1978 heavy duty


----------



## Sven (Dec 1, 2021)

Another day riding  to work. This time on my '64 Varsity.




Early morning shadow.



.. at work 


On my way home after work.






RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 1, 2021)

Foggy and 50 degrees before 5 AM.
Dripping wet upon arrival.😍



The fog bank was hanging back over the coast, just at the line i ride home....🧐


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 1, 2021)

'49 Western Flyer out for an enjoyable evening ride around the neighborhood. Stay safe, have fun and enjoy the ride. Hammerhead


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 1, 2021)

My smooth riding sharp looking 1965 KSHD.


----------



## mrg (Dec 1, 2021)

Ok, 1st time I've hit the ground in a long time ( no pics🤬 ), put a Huffman aluminum stem on the Mahowald SK and no matter how much I tightened seemed like it moved sometimes, well didn't even think about that when I went flying down a 4 ft cement ledge and when I hit the bottom the wheel/fork twisted completely sideways ( handlebars stayed straight ), instant stop stop over the bars, not to bad but damm lucky I didn't brake my wrist, oh well back up the San Gabriel river. funny put the stem a little higher and seemed to tighten a little better. ck out the huge tumbleweed that blew into the bottom of the riverbed and the skateboard anti-grind pieces, Liberty bells at Liberty park!


----------



## ian (Dec 2, 2021)

First ride on the '28 (?) Colson Flyer motobike. It was as good or better than I could have imagined. I'm hooked!! Even got to compare with my buddy Chad's 20's to 30's Hawthorne Trail Blazer. Two cool rides along the Riverwalk trail.


----------



## Sven (Dec 2, 2021)

I rode my'87 Schwinn High Sierra aka "Pack Mule" (PMX) early this morning.


The sun rose shortly after the start of my commute.


After work I had to stop by Napa to purchase a part for my pickem' up truck.



Continuing homeward bound



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2021)

Hey now, sidewalk blocked.



Glad to ride another day;
'40 WF HD
to and from the shop, home.🥰


----------



## ian (Dec 2, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1521145View attachment 1521146
> Hey now, sidewalk blocked.
> View attachment 1521147
> Glad to ride another day;
> ...



Do you ride on the sidewalk?  😀


----------



## mrg (Dec 2, 2021)

I ride on the sidewalk most of the time, @tripple3 are those delivering around OC now?


----------



## Miq (Dec 2, 2021)

Nice ride @ian!  Glad you didn’t loose any teeth @mrg.  

I took a solo night ride to Kyrene.  Nobody on the canal tonight but me.




48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## ozzie (Dec 2, 2021)

Lots of heavy rain downunder the last 2 days but the weather finally came good for a ride on the 51 Panther.










Massive Eucalyptus tree also known as a widowmaker.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 3, 2021)

Early morning cruise before work. My girl lit up my LWB


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 3, 2021)

This was actually yesterday and forgot to press post reply. 🥸

Finally got the Perry hub cleaned, greased and dialed the adjustment just right. Also put on a smaller chainring up front and went around the hood with my grandkids stopping by the playground so they can burn some energy. Nice relaxed ride till the little ones start arguing. 😂


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 3, 2021)

Grateful to have been able to take advantage of 70°+ weather in Colorado yesterday afternoon on my Huffy made Western Flyer. Did some fine tuning of the shifter and everything works perfectly! 🙂 


As you can see, the lady bugs get huge this time of year.😂😂


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 3, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Grateful to have been able to take advantage of 70°+ weather in Colorado yesterday afternoon on my Huffy made Western Flyer. Did some fine tuning of the shifter and everything works perfectly! 🙂 View attachment 1521381
> As you can see, the lady bugs get huge this time of year.😂😂
> 
> 
> View attachment 1521382



Whats up with the bike chains on that tree stump? Is that what those are? Is it a piece of art? Killer bike.


----------



## ian (Dec 3, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Grateful to have been able to take advantage of 70°+ weather in Colorado yesterday afternoon on my Huffy made Western Flyer. Did some fine tuning of the shifter and everything works perfectly! 🙂 View attachment 1521381
> As you can see, the lady bugs get huge this time of year.😂😂
> 
> 
> View attachment 1521382



Nice ride. I especially dig the fat tires! What are they?


----------



## ian (Dec 3, 2021)

Miq said:


> Nice ride @ian!  Glad you didn’t loose any teeth @mrg.
> 
> I took a solo night ride to Kyrene.  Nobody on the canal tonight but me.
> View attachment 1521317
> 48 Columbia Cruiser



Thanks @Miq . We've been having an atmospheric river of rain here for quite a while. Yesterday's weather was more to my liking, but nowhere near as nice as AZ.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 3, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Whats up with the bike chains on that tree stump? Is that what those are? Is it a piece of art? Killer bike.



Yes! Those are all bike chains in a flame pattern around the base of the tree. The lady bug is made from recycled materials with golf clubs for antennae. Gotta spend some time looking for good skiptooth chains..... 😂 


ian said:


> Nice ride. I especially dig the fat tires! What are they?



Those tires are Electra. 26"x2.35" I believe. The "claws" that protrude onto the sidewall make them extra beefy! Heavy tires I expect to outlast me! Really smooth ride with 32psi.🤓


----------



## Sven (Dec 3, 2021)

As @Miq stated, glad to see @mrg that you didn't spit out any chiclets after your vault.
Took the '72 Varsity ( Yellow Fever ) out today.


Crazy skies



Stopping by for an evening after ride coctoolie



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2021)

ian said:


> Do you ride on the sidewalk?



Yes; almost always;
like the protection of curbs and light poles,
between me and "The CARS"🤣




like i'm invisible...


mrg said:


> are those delivering around OC now?



That is the only corner i've seen them,
and there's always a "Employee" nearby watching them: Heil, near Springdale.
1st pic was today, bombing down Warner to the beach, after riding to the shop for a cord.





rolled 'til it stopped, shot😎



Happy Friday!  Flyin' fender-free!


----------



## neighbor (Dec 3, 2021)

1946 Raleigh Sports


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 3, 2021)

Afternoon/evening ride around the neighborhood. Snow, sleet and rain last few days. The snow is almost gone. Saw some turkeys foraging at the golf course. They kept there distance. And caught sunset also. A bit on the cold side at 30 degrees. A great time. Stay safe, have fun and enjoy the ride. Hammerhead


----------



## mrg (Dec 3, 2021)

A few miles down the tracks in orange on the 38 Mahowald SK.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 3, 2021)

Sven said:


> As @Miq stated, glad to see @mrg that you didn't spit out any chiclets after your vault.
> Took the '72 Varsity ( Yellow Fever ) out today.View attachment 1521587
> Crazy skies
> View attachment 1521585
> ...



Heiniken is delish


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 4, 2021)

..


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 4, 2021)

Cool foggy 30 degree morning ride on the Sidewinder.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 4, 2021)

15 cold and breezy miles on the 1940's 'Cicli Vecchi'.
Almost achieved a successful gear change.  Almost but not quite, but I'm getting close.
Pictured in North Moreton.....


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Happy Saturday! 12/04/2021
Pulled out 1937 Syracuse, for a 34 mile ride.🥰



Tide was high, heading out;
the ride was surreal.


----------



## ian (Dec 4, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Saturday! 12/04/2021
> Pulled out 1937 Syracuse, for a 34 mile ride.🥰
> View attachment 1522072
> Tide was high, heading out;
> the ride was surreal.



December in SoCal. I'm jealous 😫


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 4, 2021)

Beautiful sunny and cool mid afternoon ride on the 55 Spit.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 4, 2021)

Short snow ride on my '61 Corvette. The ground is quite frozen enough for winter trail riding. Great time anyway. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 4, 2021)

Morning ride on the old New World…




Rainbow Lake



My favorite company in Union City!




Mission San Jose, 1797




Lake Elizabeth, Fremont




Ca. Nursery Historical Park windmill



(33.09 mi/2:46:45/41.5 mi/hr max/784 vertical/ 2:48:18 elapsed time) 


Great morning for a ride!


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 4, 2021)

.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Miq (Dec 4, 2021)

Morning ride with Philthy and Eric through Scottsdale and around Tempe Town Lake. 












 1948 Westfield Columbia Cruiser


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 4, 2021)

Miq said:


> Morning ride with Philthy and Eric through Scottsdale and around Tempe Town Lake.
> View attachment 1522195View attachment 1522196View attachment 1522199View attachment 1522200View attachment 1522201View attachment 1522202 1948 Westfield Columbia Cruiser




Would that be Eric from Cali?  😉


----------



## ozzie (Dec 4, 2021)

Great day for a ride. On my return trip I came across a group of rat bike riders on their annual ride.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 5, 2021)

.


----------



## Sven (Dec 5, 2021)

An early morning ride on my '59 J C Higgins Flightliner. 



End of the line.



Electric Avenue...



"StoneWork Saturday " a day late. 



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 5, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1519231



Lovin the ELGIN  😁


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 5, 2021)

Got out on this schwinn  balloon tire tanker today that I got from my cousin on a 68 stingray trade , it rides really good 👍


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 5, 2021)

Rode the ’56 Hornet in Long Beach today with the Cyclone Coaster riders. Cool day at the beach and a lot of cool rides as well.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 5, 2021)

Happy Sunday, riding day, 1st to Balboa;
1934 AIRFLYTE 





KING Tide here, 8.46 feet at 8:55 AM
part of the coastal ride.🥰



just crossing Pacific Coast Highway, the rear tire is feeling quite squishy...
Slime, and multiple pump-ups, and we're rolling again.
Cyclone Coaster ride in Long Beach next,
Better pump brought by Marty @cyclingday Thanks for for the fill-up.🤩






Wonderful ride, nice to see many "Bike-folk"/CABErs, and their Awesome bikes too!🥰


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Dec 5, 2021)

Wow, didn't realize till I was loading the bike up I only took 1 pic the whole day, rode the special order Lime 80 Cruiser with my minimum Xmas decoration, a red guard and basket, had the dogg so was busy stopping him from eating everything he could find!, think he is eating gum or something over on the right, always scavenging for something🥺


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 5, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Lovin the ELGIN  😁



It's not an elgin.its a mercury badged murray


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2021)

Took a break from cleaning, organizing and pulling out Xmas decorations to take a lil lunchtime ride into Old Town.


----------



## Miq (Dec 5, 2021)

Ride through the hood with my family, checking out lights. 




41 New World


----------



## Rattman13 (Dec 6, 2021)

Took me over a year to find a correct sprocket or it. Now it's been installed and I took it out for a nice ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 6, 2021)

Super-Heavy FOG this moonless, morning ride.
Waxing Crescent following close behind the Sun, viewed at Sunset.🌘


----------



## ian (Dec 6, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1523386View attachment 1523387
> Super-Heavy FOG this moonless, morning ride.
> Waxing Crescent following close behind the Sun, viewed at Sunset.🌘



Fuel prices are high there. Good thing you have a 2 wheel HPV  😀


----------



## Fonseca927 (Dec 6, 2021)

Nice little ride around Monterey…


----------



## mrg (Dec 6, 2021)

Out on the 80 Lime today ( Schwinn actually called it "Emerald Green" by then ), much more capable in the skate park than the Silver King but still taking it easy, still waiting for them to build a building to display this space shuttle before it get ruined from being outside, lucky it don't rain anymore!


----------



## Sven (Dec 7, 2021)

Ride around Chaptico Wharf for a bit today.






Out on the dock



The Wicomico River going by



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 7, 2021)

ian said:


> Fuel prices are high there. Good thing you have a 2 wheel HPV



Super-glad to not buy gas, much.
i try to Choose riding every way possible.
Wonder the energy generated, by HPVs, all over the planet....🤓
1st pic shows Waxing Crescent following the Sun,
tide heading out, pretty empty beach, rain this morning.








Pretty sure this hub needs Morrow "Clutch Rings".
Working on getting some before tearing it apart.😎


----------



## Dc76 (Dec 7, 2021)

Well haven’t rode her yet but I did just pick her up. A little TLC and she’ll be good as new. I’m guessing a 50’s hornet .


----------



## mrg (Dec 7, 2021)

"Rode" ( main word in this thread! ) down river today on the Special order lime 80.


----------



## Sven (Dec 8, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Super-glad to not buy gas, much.
> i try to Choose riding every way possible.



I come to realize not to whine about the $3.25 a gallon I pay in Maryland.  Does the gas in California have gold in it? 
Totally Ridiculous


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 8, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1523386View attachment 1523387







👀 🧐 😰😳 👀  👀  👀

NOW I UNDERSTANDS WHY THEY RIDE,

BIKES.!!!... ALL THE TIMES.!!!

BTW...RIDE ON THE BIKE IS @,
 TREMENDO EJERCICIO...🥰👍✌️👍👏👏👏👏👍👍👍👍


----------



## Miq (Dec 8, 2021)

Out on the canal to catch the sunrise this morning. Sweet one. 




48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 8, 2021)

I got my '59 winter warrior together in time for a nice ride through the park to see the old twisted willow this morning. The knobby tires were eating it up, they should do okay  when it really starts to fly.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 8, 2021)

@Sven &  @Felixnegron that's the cheapest gas station around.
Cars Suck lol.😁
Same bike to work and home.




i ride because i Love it!
Saving gas money for bike tires and tubes, is a Bonus.🥰


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 8, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> @Sven &  @Felixnegron that's the cheapest gas station around.
> Cars Suck lol.😁
> Same bike to work and home.
> 
> ...



@ 3/3...KEEP RIDING YOUR BEAUTY, 

BIKE.!!!(1940/W.FLYER) IS A WAR TANK. 

+++ IT'S SOO GOOD FOR YOUR.
  ✌️  ❤️ +++HEALTH & SOUL....✌️ 🤝

KEEP, KEEP, KEEEEEEP....RIDING...

STAY SAFE WITH FAMILY.!! AND FRIENDS.!!


----------



## ozzie (Dec 8, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> @Sven &  @Felixnegron that's the cheapest gas station around.
> Cars Suck lol.😁
> Same bike to work and home.
> 
> ...



Tires and tubes? You could buy another of those bikes (if you could find one) with the money you are saving on gas at those prices. 😀


----------



## Fonseca927 (Dec 8, 2021)

Quick run to Yosemite.


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2021)

Down the tracks & down river on the Lime, checked out the guys on their skateboards & dirtbikes installing a handrail on the bridge supports, hard to believe, 50 yrs ago that was me ( we use to ride skateboards & motorcycles in the same place ) but we didn't have battery drills & digital cameras!


----------



## Sven (Dec 9, 2021)

Took a chilly ride on the Flightliner out and around the village of Mechanicsville.



The old village bank with its modest Christmas decorations  of a wreath and electric candles.



Shadows upon the wall



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 9, 2021)

Rain forecast for today,
Nothing to worry about, ride anyway.😀





...may not have ever known, my knee gets that close, when steering with the saddle....
Fun Ride; home safe!🥰


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 9, 2021)

Went for a ride out to the SF Bay NWR…
















Great day for a ride!


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 9, 2021)

Out on the ‘96 Dyno Glide after the small amount of rain we got today. Windy and cool, but any day you can ride is a good one.


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2021)

A cool wet ride around the OC today on the Lime!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 10, 2021)

.


----------



## Sven (Dec 10, 2021)

I rode the 79 Suburban FFS,  "stationwagon " into work today early this morning. 



A low shot 


A stop off at the store



The ride home



The trail is all my own 



RIDE SAFE GANG !


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 10, 2021)

Rode the 38 rollfast to run some errands, and took the 34 Colson out a while back but forgot to post it


----------



## ian (Dec 10, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Rode the 38 rollfast to run some errands, and took the 34 Colson out a while back but forgot to post it
> 
> View attachment 1525056
> 
> ...



I dig that blue and white Colson. 700c tires?


----------



## tacochris (Dec 10, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Happy Thanksgiving. Took out my '49 Western Flyer on The Piscataquog River Trail in Manchester. It ends at the baseball stadium downtown after going over the Merrimack River. Some sun some clouds on this beautiful fall day. Mid 50's for Temps. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1517654
> View attachment 1517655
> View attachment 1517656
> ...



Man Ive gotta say im jealous.  You guys seem to have such beautiful scenery to ride in they almost look like paintings some times.  Houston apparently hates trees and landscape but seems to love stupid concrete blocks!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 10, 2021)

Osprey in Sunset Beach



I went to lunch with Sweetie; met her at work....
then i rode back to the beach 
'cause it was beautiful.
1935 Velvet deLUXE, motorbike by Huffman,
period correct equipment.🥰


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 10, 2021)

Beautiful sunny afternoon 15 mile ride on my replica Roadmaster.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2021)

30 miles on the 1942 BF Goodrich/Schwinn New World.





A makeshift Ice Rink just in time for Christmas.
Where’s an Octopus when you need one?



Long shadows this time of year.



One of the few original beach cottages left.
Nice day for a ride.


----------



## Slick4d4d (Dec 10, 2021)

Bought this one out of a basement after sitting for decades. She may look a little rough but she still rides like a dream, all I had to do was air up the tires and go!


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 11, 2021)

Slick4d4d said:


> Bought this one out of a basement after sitting for decades. She may look a little rough but she still rides like a dream, all I had to do was air up the tires and go!
> 
> View attachment 1525290



Looks like mine when I bought it a while back. Use some Mr. Clean Magic Eraser to gently rub the decals to get rid of the dark haze on them.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 11, 2021)

.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 11, 2021)

Happy Saturday! 12/11/2021
Western Flyer out early; 42 degrees when i left.
Great day; great ride.🥰


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 12, 2021)

Another ride with the V-CC on Saturday. 
It was part two of our war memorials ride; visiting village war memorials in South Oxfordshire.
It was 0° Celsius (freezing) when I set off in the morning,  but at least it wasn't raining (yet).
Once again riding "fixed" on 'Inconnu' my French road bike.....





Almost every village has a little memorial, commemorating those who gave their lives in both world wars and later conflicts.
Some are very poignant and often bear the names of many members obviously of the same family.
Here, the other guys are pictured in the small village of Waterstock. Three people are remembered on this memorial.....




The bikes pictured are (left to right 1970's 'Holdsworth', 1938 'Imperial Petrel', 1936 ' New Hudson' and ' Inconnu' (pre WW1).

I  cycled for a round trip of 46 miles and was soaked through by the time I returned home; unfortunately the rain started just after our lunch stop,  but at least the temperature had reached a heady 6°!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 12, 2021)

A little chilly today but the wind is down beautiful day here in North Texas  Every one enjoy


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 12, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> A little chilly today but the wind is down beautiful day here in North Texas  Every one enjoy
> 
> View attachment 1525894
> 
> View attachment 1525895



Wind was crazy down here yesterday, too! Looks to be a great day today in Texas!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 12, 2021)

Took my Shelby & jug of hot chocolate(leaded or unleaded) out for the Parade of Lights last night to represent Bicycle Longmont. There was a good turnout of about 70 enthusiasts! 






Merry Christmas!! 🎄


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 12, 2021)

☃️🎄Looks like a great time 😃


----------



## Sven (Dec 12, 2021)

I rode my '63 American bobber around this morning trying to find the perfect  sunrise pic. What looks like a mountain range in the background was a huge sunblocking  cloud. 


Nope..no sun..just cloud mountain.



Oh well , might as well get on home.



The sun did finally create over the cloud . Good Ride.


RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 12, 2021)

Schwinn1776 said:


> ☃️🎄Looks like a great time 😃




So much fun I forgot to take pics once we got going. Again! 🤓 I seem to have a problem with living in the moment......


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 12, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> So much fun I forgot to take pics once we got going. Again! 🤓 I seem to have a problem with living in the moment......



I hear ya Brother, I do the same thing! 😁👍


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 12, 2021)

Out on the 1973 Speedster on today’s ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 12, 2021)

Rode Syracuse today;
Old Towne Orange Ride,
48 miles round-trip.



decorated and hauling Christmas gifts,
42 degrees when i pedaled away.



Super-great time with several of the "Best bikes" ever wanted,
being ridden around, looking at old, beautiful homes,
decorated for Christmas!
...my phone died, so very limited pics.😎



Much fun eating and visiting, delayed departure...
Waxing Gibbous rose up to flank the ride home. @Hammerhead 😍


----------



## ozzie (Dec 12, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Rode Syracuse today;
> Old Towne Orange Ride,
> 48 miles round-trip.
> View attachment 1526306
> ...



LOVE THE CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS!!!!


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 12, 2021)

Rode the Hornet with the Old Towne Orange group today. Pictured with @cyclingday prior to the ride. Great turnout on a beautiful day!


----------



## Miq (Dec 12, 2021)

Rode around with the family today. Beautiful day to be out on my 41 New World.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 12, 2021)

Rode the red 55 schwinn around orange today


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 13, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1526718
> 
> View attachment 1526719
> Rode the red 55 schwinn around orange today



Foose showed up? Nice.....


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 13, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1526718
> 
> View attachment 1526719
> Rode the red 55 schwinn around orange today



Nice bike Activitie...MR. (3/3) &.

Friends...HOPE YOU PRACTICE &. UNDERSTAND THE BEAUTIFUL.

MESSAGE ON YOUR( T. SHIRT.)

AND YOUR BIKE HANDLEBAR..
👇 👀👀👀👇



👆👀👀👀👀👆

Waaoo BEAUTIFUL MESSAGE.!!

🙏🤝✌️✌️🤝🙏


Hey HOPE YOU AND A LOT OF PEOPLE.! HERE. UNDERSTAND THE IMPORTANCE.! OF THIS BEAUTIFUL MESSAGE..IN EVERY...ASPECT OR MEANS..

KEEP UP YOUR GOOD WORK AND KEEP.

PEDALING BACK AND FORTH...

AMIGO..🙏🤝🙏.



BTW...BTW...HOPE THE GREAT PEOPLE HERE OR NOT... DON'T, FORGET THE GREAT.

PEOPLE FROM MAYFIELD KENTUCKY.

SUFFER CAUSE THE TORNADO.

OUR PRAY. ++ GOOD VIBES FOR.

EVERYBODY IN THE BEAUTIFUL,
KENTUCKY STATE..THEY NEED..

A LOT OF HELPS... 🙏  🤝  🙏  ✌️  ✌️  ✌️


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 13, 2021)

Afternoon/ Sunset ride around the neighborhood. Took out my '64 Jaguar on this beautiful day. Temps hit mid 50's and plenty of sunshine. @tripple3  I was able to catch the waxing gibbous moon as well. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2021)

@Hammerhead Waxing Gibbous was totally blocked for the afternoon ride, definitely risen.😎 
To work, then down to the beach, to take the "long Way home".🥳


----------



## ozzie (Dec 14, 2021)

The 3 speed hub on my Typhoon called it quits so I swapped it for the 7 speed wheel set I recently removed from the f’ugly 4 gill. Took it for a shakedown run after work and its silky smooth and fast.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 14, 2021)

Got home early today. Jumped on my bullnose


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 14, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> waxing gibbous moon



Until the 19th then it is time to celebrate the Winter Solstice and the true start of the new year. Always a big fire on the solstice to honor my Pagan ancestors.


----------



## Sven (Dec 15, 2021)

Predawn ride on my '79 Suburban into work today. Chilly, but not too bad.



The Amish market lot now sits abandoned 


Work is done...peddling on



A side road



...and a low low shot. Great ride 


RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 15, 2021)

Out on 'Inconnu' again this afternoon. 
A quick 15 miles in  South Oxfordshire. 
Pictured by the Millennium Memorial in the village of  Berrick Salome.....


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2021)

40 degrees when first pedaling;
'40 Western Flyer rolling shortly after,
Waxing Gibbous moon set;
not risen quite yet, for the ride home.🌔



16 miles round trip.


----------



## p51mustang55 (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## ozzie (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Dec 16, 2021)

Ridin my '55 Corvette into work today.




A small times ....no hands.





Arrived at work.safe and sound.



Day is done , off work til Monday. Riding back. The old Charlotte Hall School. 


Warmed up well .had to shed the sweat jacket and shirt.



Low shot..Great ride today




RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 16, 2021)

Rode to work early, just after Waxing Gibbous moonset.
Whether to go to the beach, weather....



It was very windy for a couple days.



Fun ride; home safe.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 16, 2021)

Afternoon ride today on the 80 Suburban.


----------



## mike j (Dec 16, 2021)

New Jersey countryside, nice ride & beautiful day.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 17, 2021)

..


----------



## Jollyride (Dec 17, 2021)

This bicycle is not vintage however I am!!! 1000ft in 45 minutes.

Test rode the VIM its a little short in the top tube, however it rides really nice!!!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 17, 2021)

Hello @ Todos.!!..=✌️🤝✌️🙏

(40 may 45)  The Weather For THE, 

BEAUTIFUL.!! & SPECTACULAR.!!. 😍 

CLEVELAND OH...=🙏🥰🙏

JUST 1 MORE RIDE.!!!  @...

1936.STREAMLINE ROADSTER R.MASTER..I LOVE IT...✌️👏🥰👏✌️
I add THE D. STAND & OLD (B.K. LOCK)



RUNS LIKE A CADILLAC...😜✌️👏👏

STAY SAFE WITH FAMILY.!! & FRIENDS.!!

FELIZ NAVIDAD.!!!

HAPPYYYYYYYYYYYY.!!!

HOOOLIDAAAAYYSSS.!!!🙏✌️🤝✌️🙏


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 17, 2021)

I had to put some bikes into deep winter storage but before I did i aired them up and took a spin. I couldn't have asked for a better December day 60 degrees in he great northeast, I think we set a record for high temp today. This is my 1969 standard Stingray. I love the story this one tells with its scars and rust. It cleaned up nicely and I added the seat, pedals and a NOS never ridden until now Gripper Slik. Such a different ride from the  36 tooth front sprocket on my earlier Stingrays.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 17, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I had to put some bikes into deep winter storage but before I did i aired them up and took a spin. I couldn't have asked for a better December day 60 degrees in he great northeast, I think we set a record for high temp today. This is my 1969 standard Stingray. I love the story this one tells with its scars and rust. It cleaned up nicely and I added the seat, pedals and a NOS never ridden until now Gripper Slik. Such a different ride from the  36 tooth front sprocket on my earlier Stingrays.
> 
> View attachment 1528798
> 
> ...




" I couldn't have asked for a better December day 60 degrees in the great northeast, I think we set a record for high temp today"...........

*Hahahahaha*...........This end of town it is 45 degrees with a cold stiff wind at 1100 ft.   Ruined my plans for a nice long ride today.  Looking at tomorrow's weather forecast maybe I'll get the "Fatty Snow Bike" out to ride........lol...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 17, 2021)

I got the winter warrior ready to roll


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 17, 2021)

Evening Sunset/Moonrise ride around the neighborhood. Yes @coasterbrakejunkie1969  and @Mountain Trail Andy  a beautiful day here in the Northeast upper 50's and sunshine. Took out my '41 DX.  Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Dec 17, 2021)

I rode around the neighborhood on my 69 WF Sonic Rat Rod bike to check out the Christmas lights.














A few houses lit up. A good ride none the less 



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Quakertownrich (Dec 17, 2021)

'75 Schwinn Sports Tourer..a few in-town errands.


----------



## Sven (Dec 18, 2021)

Put the '64 Varsity in the back of the truck to drop off at the mechanic's. then rode home.



Nice ride back home.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 18, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1528843



Nice to see a little snow on those hills....❄️


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2021)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Nice to see a little snow on those hills....❄️



Got a little closer today;
riding with the Foothill Flyers.







Rode down to the beach first, then put Syracuse in @Cory 's big,awesome,FordVan.
Thanks for the ride.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 19, 2021)

Short ride today to function check some work I did on the Morrow hub (see 'what did you work on today). Bike is 1938 Schwinn BA97 badged as "Lincoln" sold thru Chicago Cycle Supply. Bike is still a work in progress!


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 19, 2021)

Rode with the Denver Old bikes club today. Good times!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 19, 2021)

Had my Shelby decorated for the OBC Bluz Cruz today in Denver. Beautiful day for a ride!! 🙂 




Inflatable Family Trucksters??😳   😂😂😂



Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 19, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Rode with the Denver Old bikes club today. Good times!
> 
> View attachment 1530453
> 
> ...



Man looks like a great ride! 😎👍


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 19, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Had my Shelby decorated for the OBC Bluz Cruz today in Denver. Beautiful day for a ride!! 🙂
> View attachment 1530470
> 
> Inflatable Family Trucksters??😳   😂😂😂View attachment 1530471
> ...



Sorry I missed Bluz Cruz today Brother, had one hell of a week last week. Looking forward to the next ride 😎👍


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 19, 2021)

Schwinn1776 said:


> Sorry I missed Bluz Cruz today Brother, had one hell of a week last week. Looking forward to the next ride 😎👍





Was hoping you guys could make it but I get it. Even wore my TCB Bikes t-shirt! Have a great Christmas & will look forward to next month!(the January ride is usually around my birthday. I'm registered with Blu if you are looking for ideas what to bring if you can make it.) 😉  👍 


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## vincev (Dec 20, 2021)

Took this one for a short ride to see how the rebuilt hub is working.All good;;;;;;;


----------



## ozzie (Dec 20, 2021)

Took my 30 pound SE Fast Ripper for a quick blast to the bay.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Dec 20, 2021)

vincev said:


> Took this one for a short ride to see how the rebuilt hub is working.All good;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> View attachment 1530750



Nice looking bike !!  47/48 ??


----------



## vincev (Dec 20, 2021)

WESTCOASTRIDERS said:


> Nice looking bike !!  47/48 ??



48


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 20, 2021)

'41 DX  out for an evening ride around the neighborhood. Roads are still snow covered in spots. An excellent time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## ozzie (Dec 20, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> '41 DX  out for an evening ride around the neighborhood. Roads are still snow covered in spots. An excellent time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1530878
> View attachment 1530879
> View attachment 1530880
> View attachment 1530882



So beautiful!!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 20, 2021)

Morning ride under Waning Gibbous,
and High Voltage transmission lines,
40 degrees, '40 WF, 40 MPH speed limit.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 20, 2021)

Long way home along the beach for the beauty of it.🥰


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 21, 2021)

Happy Solstice. Afternoon/ evening ride on my '61 Corvette. A beautiful day here in the Northeast. Temps in mid 40's. Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 21, 2021)

Happy Solstice, morning ride under the Waning Gibbous;
after work, went the long way home, along the beach again.
Watched an Osprey rip into his catch atop a light pole, in 
Bolsa Chica.😎


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 22, 2021)

Rode my 1936 'Ciclos Minaco' with the crazily elliptical chainring on a ride with some V-CC friends on the solstice yesterday, 30 miles for me.....





...in some quality company as usual:
'Bates', with Diadrant forks.....




...1939 Rudge 'X-frame'.....




...1901 'Rambler'.....




...1910 Dursley Pedersen.....




...a cold day, but great fun as always!


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 22, 2021)

It’s been raining for the last 3 days and finally the front passed and this morning we woke up to some really nice sunny cool weather in the high 50s. Nice ride this morning on the 41 Westfield.


----------



## ninolecoast (Dec 22, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> It’s been raining for the last 3 days and finally the front passed and this morning we woke up to some really nice sunny cool weather in the high 50s. Nice ride this morning on the 41 Westfield.
> View attachment 1532152
> 
> View attachment 1532153
> ...



Took the Arrow out for a ride around the neighborhood.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 22, 2021)

ninolecoast said:


> Took the Arrow out for a ride around the neighborhood.View attachment 1532160




Love the bike and the Camaro👍


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2021)

Ride to work early, get off a lil' early;
so the long way longer.🥰


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 22, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Was hoping you guys could make it but I get it. Even wore my TCB Bikes t-shirt! Have a great Christmas & will look forward to next month!(the January ride is usually around my birthday. I'm registered with Blu if you are looking for ideas what to bring if you can make it.) 😉  👍
> 
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣



That's awesome man😂 Enjoy your Christmas 🎄⛄


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2021)

Paths were wet and threatening rain,
in a lil' while, so Rolled Western Flyer,
without the bag.😍



26 miles; made it without getting wet.😎


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 23, 2021)

A chilly evening/Sunset ride around the neighborhood. 23 degrees on this beautiful winter day here in the Northeast. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 23, 2021)

I got out on the '60 Cruiser, around the neighborhood and over to see some trees  in the park.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 24, 2021)

.
Marry Christmas Cabers .


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 24, 2021)

Out on the 'old' Ciclos Minaco this afternoon. 
It's a mild, but rainy Christmas Eve in southern England today.
Still lovely on quiet rural roads though.....





...I do love a random lamppost in the middle of nowhere.....




... rolling into the village of Ewelme I had to do a double-check on the date. It's the 24th. of December,  not Epiphany.  Regardless, the road was temporarily blocked by one of the three Kings on a camel, outside a pub.....




...pretty random, even for rural Oxfordshire!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 24, 2021)

Spent a couple of hours cruising around on the Mongoose Beast for my first ride on it. Pumped the tires up to the 30psi max & was impressed with the ride on the knobby tires with a smooth center strip. Real smooth, quiet, fast & still soaked up some bumps. Dropped the pressure down to about 21.75 and had more bumps absorption while still smooth & fast. Gonna drop the pressure a bit more to test out on future rides & do some curb bashing/trail riding to try out the fun factor while it awaits it's transformation into a muscle bike. I will put a flat bar on it as well since these have a very upright position with stock bars .



Notice the sign in the background advertising 150 Years of Longmont Exhibit at the museum. There's a bike "IN" the street...... 🤔


----------



## Jollyride (Dec 24, 2021)

Did the hilly secret crit course today on the 60s paramount 42-21 OUCH!!!

Could sure use a Campy 5 speed 14- 26!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas Eve!
The rain let up enough for a ride;
1937 Syracuse, "Dad's Bike"
decorated for Christmas.🥰



New iPhone pic check


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas Eve from Central Florida. A comfortable 72 degrees and sunny weather. Out and about  on a 15 mile early ride on my 55 Spitfire.















I almost got hit at this intersection on this bike last Christmas Eve by a driver distracted on her cell phone. I saw it fitting to ride the same bike and go to the intersection that still gives me the willies.😵‍💫


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 24, 2021)

Happy Holidays!!
Christmas Eve ride…
















Enjoy the Holiday Season🎄


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 25, 2021)

Happy holidays Cabers. Every one enjoy


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 25, 2021)

Took out the new to me ‘37 mercury! Great rider, needs the poopty white paint cleaned off and patinaed along with the hoops! Looking for set of hoops for it now, drop stand is on the way….



















Love me a mercury… I know I went to the dark side


----------



## nightrider (Dec 25, 2021)

Happy holidays everyone! My daughter and I took these two out for a Christmas ride today. 76 degrees in Memphis!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas!
Waiting for the rain to stop;







Fun ride before family festivities;
Syracuse was ready and waiting.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 25, 2021)

Took a couple of my Dad’s bikes out for a spin. Merr Christmas everyone!


----------



## Sven (Dec 25, 2021)

Happy Holidays to you all. Hope everyone had a great day. Took my '64 Schwinn Varisty Tourist out for a spin. Four days ago, it was in the mid 20s at the time if this ride is was 64°.WTH?



No hands required 



Stopped at my snow bird buddy's house, who is down in Florida.



Rolling  back home. Great ride.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## COB (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 26, 2021)

Good morning Cabers. Every one enjoy


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 26, 2021)

Snow removal here from the 6+ inches we got last night into this morning. A bit icy under the snow. I'll try again later. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 26, 2021)

So many choices of things to do: fine, great, or best?
Ride 1934 AIRFLYTE all along the OC beaches turned best-est.🥰


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 26, 2021)

Got out for a ride around the neighborhood on my '61 Corvette. Still a few icy spots here and there. Fun time in a Winter Wonderland. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 26, 2021)

Went for a ride between storms out to Coyote Hills…





















Great day for a ride!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 26, 2021)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Went for a ride between storms out to Coyote Hills…
> View attachment 1534508
> 
> View attachment 1534511
> ...



Sweet light weight 😎👍


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 26, 2021)

Mello ride on my newly built prewar singlespeed gravel klunker. 1940 Snyder frame.


----------



## Kstone (Dec 26, 2021)

Hi guys! Surprise, look what the cat dragged in.

Theres no place to bike in Syracuse, plus ive been busy getting through my first semester of grad school! 
So here are some photos from visiting my family in Florida and actually going on bike rides.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 26, 2021)

Pedaled the 1886 Columbia Penny Farthing to this year’s Holiday Excursion meet up.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 27, 2021)

.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 27, 2021)

It's the 3rd Day of Christmas;
1936 Electric, C-model (3rd letter),Schwinn straight-bar:
"All i ever WANTED!!!" picked with "Bike money"
back in '13🥰



singing lil drummer boy, watched the light change green=Go Straight to the Power sub-station;
Waning Crescent moon is shining down too, lighting it all up.🤩





amazing gorgeous third day O' Christmas...





moon's still up...



It was tough to just pick a few pics today;
Great Day/Bike/Ride!!!😍


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Dec 28, 2021)

_HOLA to the cabers*!* I went to the USPS postal office, to delivery and picked up some packages too*!* today I use one of the daily Schwinn cycle truck! And must of the old timers post workers, starting to ask the year and they remember when the postal services, delivered in those work horses😎👹😜👽_


----------



## vincev (Dec 28, 2021)

Really? lol


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 28, 2021)

Rode WF HD to work this morning.
Things look different in the dark, and wet....



looks like a "Chalk outline" from some time ago,
at the shop front door.🧐


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 28, 2021)

Rode down to the beach after work,
for the beauty of it.
Met Gordon here from Arizona,
riding a Schwinn he bought new.😎




Bikes bring people together.🥰


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 28, 2021)

Out and about in the neighborhood today on the Cruiser Deluxe. Sunny, cool and clear made for a fun ride.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 28, 2021)

Beautiful sunny day here in Central Florida perfect for a 12 mile ride. Stay safe.


----------



## Sven (Dec 29, 2021)

A predawn ride heading to work on my '79 Suburban.



The light I got for Christmas really lights up the way.


crazy cloudy skies 


Was trying to show the gas sign...
$3.27 a gallon



After work I rode to the junk yard to see if they had a wheel for my pickem up truck...They did not



nice ride today



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 29, 2021)

12/29/2021, 5th Day of Christmas:
Work is blocked for me;
rain forecasted for later,
42 degrees, '42 LABLicensed, Western Flyer HD,
rolling at sunrise, under Waning Crescent moon,
light turned GREEN, go straight.🤩





this is the way to Sweetie's house, she grew up in, since birth at Hoag Presbyterian Hospital, 1967
also the way to Ellis sub-station, dirt pathway along the flowing Santa Ana river.





This is the sidewalk i ride home, when not on the River trail.
It wasn't me;
so very thankful.🥳


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 29, 2021)

Post Christmas ride around town with my little girl. 1935 Elgin Bluebird.  2021 Huffy.


----------



## Sven (Dec 30, 2021)

Another run to work on my '79  Suburban this rainy morning


Riding the trail was the best choice as the road was shut down due to a motor vehicle accident.



Made it to work.



After work stopped at Cartwrights store for a power ade.



A reflection of  the day.



RIDE SAFE GANG


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 30, 2021)

'52


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 30, 2021)

Doin' a little trade...my Schwinn for the Chopper!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 30, 2021)

I took advantage of the warm weather to get in a ride on the '51 Huffman. I had just rebuilt the rear ND it had a broken spacer disc making trouble. It rolls smooth and quiet now, I also added some new red white and blue reflectors. A little polishing compound and a wax, a real pleasure to ride.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 30, 2021)

Out and about on the 46 Rollfast.










This is one of my daughter’s Christmas presents, a great looking helmet.





This lad is drying out in the sun.









Great sunny day for a ride. Stay safe!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 31, 2021)

..


----------



## Sven (Dec 31, 2021)

I rode my '55 Schwinn Corvette  around Bushwood area and Wicomico wharf. Last Ride for 2021.








Quades Store :Bar and Grill not opened for New Years??  Oh well..Good ride anyway. 




RIDE SAFE AND HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEARS GANG !


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 31, 2021)

.


----------



## ian (Dec 31, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I took advantage of the warm weather to get in a ride on the '51 Huffman. I had just rebuilt the rear ND it had a broken spacer disc making trouble. It rolls smooth and quiet now, I also added some new red white and blue reflectors. A little polishing compound and a wax, a real pleasure to ride.
> 
> View attachment 1537291
> 
> ...



I'm diggin' that bullseye rear reflector.


----------



## ian (Dec 31, 2021)

Out for a sunny, end of year ride on the '35 Colson. It sure was a good year, thanks to all the CABERS. You know who you are.....


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy new years! Someone say Colson? Today in Waxhaw!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 31, 2021)

ian said:


> I'm diggin' that bullseye rear reflector.



Thanks Buddy, I've been keeping my eye out for that sort of stuff


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2021)

...on this 7th Day of Christmas,
my True Love gave to me:
 Sev..eral freee'e hours,



Waning Crescent moon at Dawn, @Hammerhead



Clear Sky flyin',😎



Glassy wavin' at Newport Pier,🥳



Reflections of the Year 2021, @Sven 



...thoughts of Love,
like sands of shore,😍



Snow covered Mountains,
viewed from Bolsa Chica wetlands,🥳 @WetDogGraphix



Wonder-filled ride;
better every day,
the Best is Yet to come.
Happy New Year!!!🥳🤩🥰😍🥳


----------



## ian (Dec 31, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> ...on this 7th Day of Christmas,
> my True Love gave to me:
> Sev..eral freee'e hours,
> View attachment 1538060
> ...



Your riding pics make me miss Socal......


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2021)

ian said:


> Your riding pics make me miss Socal......







Favorite time/Place to be.
Come on down.🥰


----------



## ian (Dec 31, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1538069
> Favorite time/Place to be.
> Come on down.🥰



I just might..........


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 31, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> ...on this 7th Day of Christmas,
> my True Love gave to me:
> Sev..eral freee'e hours,
> View attachment 1538060
> ...



🎉Happy New Year!!! 🎉


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 31, 2021)

Post rainy-day rides today…

1935 Bluebird to In-n-Out with my little girl and her grandpa.
1937 Bluebird race against my little girl on foot (she won).


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 1, 2022)

An overcast sky that eventually turned into persistent rain.
Never mind, it's always a  great day for riding an old bike.
First 18 miles of 2022 riding fixed gear on wood rims.....





Happy New Year!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year from the Pasadena Rose Parade.  1886 Pope Ordinary.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year!
From the edge of this continent;
Huntington Beach, CA😍


----------



## Rattman13 (Jan 1, 2022)

Out for a New Year's ride on my 1940 Hawthorne DBR.


----------



## Jimmy V (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year all! Light snow here in West Michigan but needed milk. Why drive when you can ride? A short ride around the neighborhood and to the local store. Not so bad!


----------



## ninolecoast (Jan 1, 2022)

Jimmy V said:


> Happy New Year all! Light snow here in West Michigan but needed milk. Why drive when you can ride? A short ride around the neighborhood and to the local store. Not so bad!
> 
> View attachment 1538658



At least you didn’t need a cooler for the milk, lol


----------



## ian (Jan 1, 2022)

Another year, another old Colson. On the Western edge of the continent as well.


----------



## Rattman13 (Jan 1, 2022)

Out for a second New Year's Day ride, this time on my 1945 Roadmaster Delivery.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 2, 2022)

Out for my second spin of the year on the 'Ciclos Minaco I'.
16 miles before the forecast rain arrived.
One hill climb that also necessitated a little walking as its a little too steep for this gearing. 
A few of these photos feature the local landscape icon that is "Wittenham Clumps" and its Iron-Age hill fort that I frequently use as a backdrop.....
















...if you're an art lover you could search for Paul Nash and Wittenham Clumps on the Internet.
Beautiful paintings indeed.


----------



## ian (Jan 2, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Out for my second spin of the year on the 'Ciclos Minaco I'.
> 16 miles before the forecast rain arrived.
> One hill climb that also necessitated a little walking as its a little too steep for this gearing.
> A few of these photos feature the local landscape icon that is "Wittenham Clumps" and its Iron-Age hill fort that I frequently use as a backdrop.....
> ...



It looks kinda chilly out.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 2, 2022)

ian said:


> It looks kinda chilly out.



It's actually unseasonably mild at the moment. 
Yesterday was the warmest New Years Day ever recorded in England.
Today it was around 13° Celsius (55.4°F) when I was out riding, no need for a jacket.
Colder weather arriving this coming week.
Looks like it might be colder where you are?


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Jan 2, 2022)

yesterday I rode the mighty Dutch lump... today I'm snowed in.


----------



## ian (Jan 2, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> It's actually unseasonably mild at the moment.
> Yesterday was the warmest New Years Day ever recorded in England.
> Today it was around 13° Celsius (55.4°F) when I was out riding, no need for a jacket.
> Colder weather arriving this coming week.
> Looks like it might be colder where you are?



Yeppers.  31 F. this morning with a small amount of snow. No bicycle riding today.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 2, 2022)

I got out for a couple hours in 13°F weather on the Beast yesterday after shoveling 6" of fresh snow from New Years Eve to see how it rides in one of it's intended environments. With tires at 15psi it was a blast in powder/packed powder. Heavy, chunky slush brought it to a stop. Airing down made heavy slush passable but the added traction made everywhere else a chore. 😕



Now that my suspicions have been confirmed I feel it is my duty to convert this thing into a chopper/bobber muscle bike type of thing!!🤓


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2022)

it was below 40 degrees F when i pedaled away this morning.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
...it's the 9th Day of Christmas...🥰
so Truly loved....




1936 Electric got the call today.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jan 2, 2022)

ian said:


> Yeppers.  31 F. this morning with a small amount of snow. No bicycle riding today.
> 
> View attachment 1539512




*Chicken...........Where are your snow tires?





27 F. currently and snowing...............Happy New Year Ian!

Disclaimer.........above picture is from last December 18, 2020 in my driveway......😁😁😁
*


----------



## Rat Rod (Jan 2, 2022)

61 Debbie


----------



## ian (Jan 2, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *Chicken...........Where are your snow tires?
> 
> View attachment 1539644
> 
> ...



My snowtires are still on Ebay ........


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 2, 2022)

Afternoon ride around the neighborhood on my DX. First time of the New Year. Finally a day without snow, sleet, or rain. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun.Hammerhead


----------



## mrg (Jan 2, 2022)

Forgot to post these on New Years eve, rode over to send off the Downey volunteer  built Rose float on that 5 mph 15 mi tow trip for the parade.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 2, 2022)

.


----------



## ozzie (Jan 2, 2022)

Happy New Year everyone. First ride for 2022 on the ‘53 Pleasure Liner on a beautiful mild summer’s day downunder in Melbourne.


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 2, 2022)

Cool colors


----------



## Sven (Jan 3, 2022)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1539940



Sweet {75 ton?} Century / Peterbuilt rotator .


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 3, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Happy New Year everyone. First ride for 2022 on the ‘53 Pleasure Liner on a beautiful mild summer’s day downunder in Melbourne. View attachment 1540073
> View attachment 1540074
> 
> View attachment 1540075
> ...



Good looking ride😎👍


----------



## ozzie (Jan 3, 2022)

Schwinn1776 said:


> Good looking ride😎👍



Thanks mate.


----------



## Sven (Jan 3, 2022)

Southern Maryland is getting hit hard today. 10" and still snowing. I know to some of you guys.. this is just a dusting.  




The power is out, the wife is cranky so I just shoveled part of the drive and decided to go for a ride.



Following the path wasn't bad. 



Then it started to not be.. braking and traction both suck.



Turned around...Those trees look like the ones you would see in Whoville (Grinch)



Trees are down everywhere. 



I was asked by my nextdoor  neighbor if my cheese had slipped off my cracker.
Nope ...just a few minis.


Anyway....Fun and challenging ride none the less.
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 3, 2022)

For the complete opposite;
62 miles on Velvet,
38 degrees at sunrise when i left.😎





This bike rides great, but is definitely due for an over-haul.
Hoping to ride more miles this year, and every day given.🥰


----------



## ozzie (Jan 3, 2022)

Sven said:


> Southern Maryland is getting hit hard today. 10" and still snowing. I know to some of you guys.. this is just a dusting.
> View attachment 1540471
> The power is out, the wife is cranky so I just shoveled part of the drive and decided to go for a ride.
> View attachment 1540466
> ...



So beautiful!


----------



## Sven (Jan 3, 2022)

An hour or so later , the snow has stopped and an inch and three quarters later. I rode around the neighborhood to see how things were shaping up. 



A neighbor cleared my drive with his tractor.



Skies are starting to clear and some of the trees have been cut and pushed aside.



The sun is out



Another great ride
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 3, 2022)

The white bike today.been too cold for me to ride.got over 50 today.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 3, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> For the complete opposite;
> 62 miles on Velvet,
> 38 degrees at sunrise when i left.😎
> View attachment 1540619View attachment 1540620
> ...



Do you put most of your miles on one bike? Which one?


----------



## Miq (Jan 3, 2022)

Went out on a few New Year rides over the weekend. 






41 New World ride with my son.





13 miles around Tempe with Philthy on the 48 Columbia Cruiser.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 4, 2022)

.


----------



## Sven (Jan 4, 2022)

Pulled the '64 Varsity out of the shed to ride around the neighborhood  to see what was going on.




On to hard pavement.



Roads look a lot better today.



Trees still look neat. 



Checked on my "snow bird" buddy's house..looks good.



Great ride and a great non parshing resolution failure posting experience. 



Putting "Copperhead" back in the shed.
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 4, 2022)

Moody Spooky BFVT


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 4, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Do you put most of your miles on one bike? Which one?



There's more than a couple favorites.
I'm filling in a spread sheet from notes for 2021 Jan. through Aug.
The next 5 months I rode to/from work instead of playing at the beach;
mileage dropped below 900/month.🤓



edit: rode WF to/from work, then the beach today,
did not take any pictures,
but it was beautiful.😊


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 5, 2022)

Very cold, but a nice sunny day for most of the day.
Out on the 1940's 'Cicli Vecchi' again. 
15 miles for another practice ride to try out my gear-changes.
Two changes attempted,  two changes successful.  I'm a happy boy!
Photographed in Ewelme,  Oxfordshire.....


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2022)

For the 12th Day of Christmas,
i got the Day OFF-WORK again.🥳



50 miles Elgin Curvey Cruiser,
Countless smiles, honks and waves,
bumped into @Cory riding his black '64 American King Size;
another great day at the beach.🥰


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 5, 2022)

Out on the old motobike.


----------



## Quakertownrich (Jan 5, 2022)

'77 Schwinn Superior, tweaking the kinks


----------



## ozzie (Jan 5, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> There's more than a couple favorites.
> I'm filling in a spread sheet from notes for 2021 Jan. through Aug.
> The next 5 months I rode to/from work instead of playing at the beach;
> mileage dropped below 900/month.🤓
> ...



Mark, you have ridden 5 times the miles on your bikes than I have done in my car! Awesome stuff.


----------



## ozzie (Jan 5, 2022)

Fast ride to the bay on the Kos then returned via Albert Park Lake F1 track.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 6, 2022)

Evening ride around the neighborhood on my '64 Jaguar. Caught sunset and the waxing crescent moon. A brisk 32 degrees on a beautiful winters day. More Nasty weather is on the way for tomorrow. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 6, 2022)

Rode the Dyno Glide to the college Today. I‘ve been watching them build the new ball field over the past year and it’s almost finished, just the last few touches and looks great. Talked with a few of the players as they were wrapping up practice-stoked to have a new field.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2022)

The same Western Flyer,
that has been so amazing;
with new parts in the Morrow coaster brake, thanks @Kickstand3 
and clean, lubed chain, it rides even better.🥰



To work this morning, and the beach after, through fog, sunshine, and mild breeze.🥰


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Ernbar (Jan 6, 2022)

Gorgeous breeze sunny day and 72 degrees makes it great for a ride. The 41 Westfield logged 21 miles on today’s ride.















 Never was a fan of Sears automotive dept. but loved the tool and gardening departments.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 7, 2022)

This time of year, I try and pull out one bike a day. Wipe it down and air the tires. Yesterday was the 1952 Monark Super Deluxe Black/Cream/Gold deep fendered Survivor. I don't polish my survivors, just good ole soap and water.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 7, 2022)

Out a bit on my '59 middleweight winter warrior. The way aggressive tread  really tears it up. The bike and the  old twisted willow stands ready to brave another northeast winter.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 8, 2022)

01/08/2022 Happy Saturday!
Perfect day to ride the opalescent green Wasp.





It's a Schwinn, so it gets Lots of Attention.🥰





Plenty of folks out enjoying time along the shore.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Rattman13 (Jan 8, 2022)

Got out for a nice evening cruise on my '39 Elgin Roadster after installing the shorty rear fender (formerly a '50s Roadmaster front fender).


----------



## Rat Rod (Jan 8, 2022)

A few miles on my 1978 heavy duty


----------



## Shellygasser (Jan 8, 2022)

Short Saturday cruise after work on my 55 spitfire.


----------



## ian (Jan 8, 2022)

Rattman13 said:


> Got out for a nice evening cruise on my '39 Elgin Roadster after installing the shorty rear fender (formerly a '50s Roadmaster front fender).
> 
> View attachment 1544878
> 
> ...



I'm diggin' the color scheme....


----------



## Rattman13 (Jan 8, 2022)

ian said:


> I'm diggin' the color scheme....



Thanks, I think it came out nice. Rides great too.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 9, 2022)

20 Sunday morning miles on the 'Ciclos Minaco I' today.
Beautiful,  bright and chilly morning across the pond.
I had to deliver a birthday card to a niece then took a longer route home passing some of my usual landmarks.
In front of Blewburton Hill.....









...unfortunately I was way too early for a stop at the 'Fleur De Lys' in West Hagbourne but it makes a lovely backdrop.....








...enjoy your rides!


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 9, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> 20 Sunday morning miles on the 'Ciclos Minaco I' today.
> Beautiful,  bright and chilly morning across the pond.
> I had to deliver a birthday card to a niece then took a longer route home passing some of my usual landmarks.
> In front of Blewburton Hill.....
> ...



I love your pics! It's so different than any place I have ever lived, & I really enjoy the bikes & scenery! 👍


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 9, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> I love your pics! It's so different than any place I have ever lived, & I really enjoy the bikes & scenery! 👍



Many thanks. 
I enjoy very much all of the parts of the USA that I get to see through the medium of this thread too.
My local part of England is quite photogenic,  if you like gently rolling hills and relatively small scale agricultural landscapes with traditional villages and small towns full of old architecture that is; Obviously I'm only photographing the best bits though.
Everywhere has its good and bad points.
I do love seeing landscapes such as deserts and mountains in pictures featured here; landscapes that I've never really experienced. 
That's why I love this thread, it's so diverse, but with that constant theme of people actually enjoying riding some pretty amazing old bikes wherever they may be.


----------



## buck hughes (Jan 9, 2022)

very cold day in OHIO- went for a ride!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 9, 2022)

Lunch ride


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 9, 2022)

First ride on a bike today,
that has been seen here before.
Called "JLB" by Scott @rustjunkie 
Stands for _Just Like Butter_
Badged Rust Junkies,
1936 Colson Long-Wheelbase, double-bar.
light-weight wheels with 1/2" pitch chain,
make this the fastest bike i ride.🥰



Light turned Green-Go Straight!
1 mile of dirt riding by the Power sub-station, when that happens.🥳



Bike buddy Bob at Zack's was totally impressed.



Flew from the pier up to the Circle in Orange,
for the monthly ride.
Great ride on a truly amazing machine.🥰


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 9, 2022)

‘39 DX on the Charlotte Hurricane Coaster ride today. V/r Shawn


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jan 9, 2022)

took the dusty bike Friday out for a spin in the neighborhood ........


----------



## ian (Jan 9, 2022)

Got out on the '53 SK badged Monark rat today to enjoy the big yellow ball in the sky. After so much rain and cold, 50 felt absolutely bitchin'. But now the back tire rhymes with rat.....


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 9, 2022)

Orange County Circle 
1935 Elgin Bluebird


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 10, 2022)

This time of year, I try and pull out one bike a day. Wipe it down, air the tires and give the bike a general check up. Yesterday was the 1948 Huffman Firestone Super Cruiser Survivor. I don't polish my survivors, just good ole soap and water.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 10, 2022)

Installed some bars and took Maurice for a test ride to check out the handling with this fork. It is very well mannered & stable. Head tube angle sits at 72.75° in this form. I really like the bars also since they are pretty wide. 🤓 







Time to swap out this fork & try one from an OCC Stingray that has some rake built in to see how that will look & ride.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 10, 2022)

Have not been on the bike much with the inclement weather, but rode the 1936 OP Wards Hawthorne to the PostOffice today.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 10, 2022)

This afternoon is so nice,
DELMAR rolled out the front door for a ride.







HB Front yard full of Palms Marty @cyclingday 



...about 80 degrees out today;
nice for a ride.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 10, 2022)

Mid day ride around town…1948 Schwinn New World.












Great day for a ride!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 10, 2022)

1938 Schwinn  Chicago Cycle Supply-badged as LaSalle LBA97 ("L"=equipped with cyclelock) and Forebrake option.


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 10, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> 1938 Schwinn  Chicago Cycle Supply-badged as LaSalle LBA97 ("L"=equipped with cyclelock) and Forebrake option.
> View attachment 1546698



So sweet


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 11, 2022)

A quick 10 mile ride on the 80 Suburban this morning with a  breezy and sunny cool 68 temperature.  Then home to do several ‘to do things’.


----------



## Cory (Jan 11, 2022)

Huntington Beach CA Pier on my Crusader tall frame today.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 12, 2022)

16 miles on the 'Cycles Morot' this afternoon. 
A chilly, clear, windless day in the south of England today, lovely riding weather.
I fitted one new tyre on the bike yesterday,  it rides nicely.....








...the sheep were not interested, they rarely are. 

A view of a waxing gibbous moon phase from across the pond @tripple3.....




...enjoy your riding!


----------



## buck hughes (Jan 12, 2022)

took the B6 for a ride.


----------



## Sven (Jan 12, 2022)

It's a about 6:30 am, getting ready to head out to work on my '79 Schwinn Suburban ( aka stationwagon)



Amazing how the temperature drops before sunrise.



Beat the rising sun to work this morning. My boss just shook his head in disbelief I rode in.



The temps are now in the low 40s. Now my boss is thinking of going out and ride the trail. 
My ride home was met with gusting headwinds ....



...none the less it was great 




RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 12, 2022)

Sven said:


> It's a about 6:30 am, getting ready to head out to work on my '79 Schwinn Suburban ( aka stationwagon)
> View attachment 1547418
> Amazing how the temperature drops before sunrise.
> View attachment 1547419
> ...


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 12, 2022)

Sven said:


> It's a about 6:30 am, getting ready to head out to work on my '79 Schwinn Suburban ( aka stationwagon)
> View attachment 1547418
> Amazing how the temperature drops before sunrise.
> View attachment 1547419
> ...



Man that's cold riding weather.
I salute you @Sven!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 12, 2022)

Schedule back to normal at work,
so riding WF with the Morrow rear hub rebuilt;
and it is riding fine.
Chain is stretched and cog is "hooked",
but it's quiet and performing like a champ.





Rode down to the beach, to take the long way home.
Much enjoyment back on this saddle.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## J-wagon (Jan 12, 2022)

Fun pedaling on the 1940 Snyder singlespeed gravel klunker.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 13, 2022)

Well, summer 2021 is a memory now! Got my snow camo ready!


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Jan 13, 2022)

a warm snap, exactly freezing out... 







a suitable timepiece along for the ride.


----------



## Sven (Jan 13, 2022)

Another early morning  ride into work. This morning was warmer...32°. 



Approaching the main line



Heading up the trail.



At the yard ready to work.



Rolling back home.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 13, 2022)

Same bike to work this morning at 4:55 AM, and 45 degrees F.
Got off early enough to go the long way home,
and still beat the forecasted rain.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 13, 2022)

Out and about on the 55 Spitfire, 12 miles on a cool sunny afternoon.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 13, 2022)

.


----------



## GTBruiser (Jan 13, 2022)

Ridden 19 miles doing errands today, now, getting ready to head to the night job.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 14, 2022)

Good morning a little before work ride


----------



## SKPC (Jan 14, 2022)

Mild temps (45d) @ the 7000 ft. elev. in the Wasatch range.... Stay positive!  Out on the Snyder again.


----------



## Sven (Jan 14, 2022)

A heat wave today ...37° as I make my way to work on my '72 Varsity      (Yellow Fever)  . All I needed was a sweatshirt;  hoodie and mechanic gloves. 


I had a Iater reporting time for work this morning so a lot more sunshine.



A reflection for the day 



At work and my steed parked .



RiDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 14, 2022)

Very brisk and windy 25 degree neighborhood ride on my '64 Jaguar. Caught the waxing gibbous moon on my way out. Another winter storm warning. That's winter in the Northeast. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2022)

Happy Friday!
Picked a fender-less rider, that hasn't been out this new year;
1937 AERO KING, Schwinn built, beach Cruiser, that flys.





Two trips to the tower in Sunset Beach,
then Sweetie texts me to meet her in Balboa for Shrimp tacos at Great Mex;
on my way...



Great day/bike/ride 50+ miles.


----------



## GTBruiser (Jan 14, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Friday!
> Picked a fender-less rider, that hasn't been out this new year;
> 1937 AERO KING, Schwinn built, beach Cruiser, that flys.
> View attachment 1548941
> ...



That's a great looking bike!


----------



## MP12965 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## ozzie (Jan 14, 2022)

Shakedown ride on the f’ugly 4 gill to the bay with its new skip tooth setup and 7 speed hub. Beautiful mild summer’s day after a hot and humid week.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 15, 2022)

Test riding the 1935 Elgin BeerBird (copyright)


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 15, 2022)

Tsunami Warning at 7:50 AM So Cal Beaches 01/15/2022
with rain too;
better take the Always capable, ready WWII Western Flyer.



Got the biggest drop in of the day, at the "Cliffs" HB with countless hoots, hollars, and honkin' goin off!


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Jan 15, 2022)

Got the 38 Majestic out for a spin.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 15, 2022)

Great day for a ride. She logged 12 miles today.
Stay safe out there gents!


----------



## Bobrowe (Jan 15, 2022)

This wasn’t today.  It was last week and I did not ride that day.  I have 2 bikes somewhere under that snow, a Raleigh Twenty and a 59 Skymaster.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 15, 2022)

Bobrowe said:


> This wasn’t today.  It was last week and I did not ride that day.  I have 2 bikes somewhere under that snow, a Raleigh Twenty and a 59 Skymaster.
> 
> View attachment 1549695




Oh boy! @coasterbrakejunkie1969 would be in white heaven!   😜


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 15, 2022)

Well-here is a twist on the 'What bike did you ride today'-how about the bike asking 'How many riders did you have today!' Picture here L to R mr.cycleplane(tyler) Master Wheel Builder(gary-soon to join the cabe!) Mabuhay(eddie). Event was Gary picking up his latest prewar and we all had to take a spin on this beautiful light patina'd bike. Gary's finishing touches to bike included an awesome set of boxed Lobdell wheels with Morrow coaster brake and 1940 version hi/lo front drum-"pat'd pending". Bike is 



1940 Schwinn BA97 badged as 'Union Jack' sold thru the Union Supply Company of Toledo, Ohio.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 15, 2022)

Lunch with the wife


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2022)

Cruised the Snyder built HTB in San Diego today


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Jan 15, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Well-here is a twist on the 'What bike did you ride today'-how about the bike asking 'How many riders did you have today!' Picture here L to R mr.cycleplane(tyler) Master Wheel Builder(gary-soon to join the cabe!) Mabuhay(eddie). Event was Gary picking up his latest prewar and we all had to take a spin on this beautiful light patina'd bike. Gary's finishing touches to bike included an awesome set of boxed Lobdell wheels with Morrow coaster brake and 1940 version hi/lo front drum-"pat'd pending". Bike is View attachment 1549701
> 
> 1940 Schwinn BA97 badged as 'Union Jack' sold thru the Union Supply Company of Toledo, Ohio.



Good times hanging with Tyler and Gary today.  Excited even when a friend acquires a new old classic bike and had fun riding Gary's new prewar Schwinn.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 16, 2022)

Good morning Cabers. A little chilly in North Texas 28 feels like 19 not bad only 9 mph winds. Every one enjoy


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 16, 2022)

GTBruiser said:


> That's a great looking bike!



Thank you. Fenderless Beach Cruiser is deepest riding roots for me.
Another like it, Elgin Curvey Cruiser, Oriole by Murray,
out this morning looking for new paths.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jan 16, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Good morning Cabers. A little chilly in North Texas 28 feels like 19 not bad on 9 mph winds. Every one enjoy
> 
> View attachment 1550037




*Sweet lookin' bikes!*


----------



## iceman (Jan 16, 2022)

Great day for a ride here, I generally can ride in January, an awesome start to the year.


----------



## iceman (Jan 16, 2022)

*forgot the picture*


----------



## GTBruiser (Jan 16, 2022)

Mid-90s (Tiny)Giant Iguana.  Much more fun in the snow than the ginormous, 29er fat bike my (well meaning) children bought for me.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Jan 16, 2022)

Finally got the Hawthorne full rebuild done then cruised around town. Vail corporation is fast ruining our once-small mining town and Wall St. is noticing. Nice and quiet on the bike around the neighborhood connectors today..


----------



## MP12965 (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 17, 2022)

The only pic I took during the OBC Bluz Cruz yesterday. Phone was tucked away all day except for this pic because it was one of those "WHOAH! That's a trip!! what forces are at work to create this situation?" kind of situation........



What a magnificent day it was! 👍  👍


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 17, 2022)

A little ride around the neighborhood on my awesome parts bike.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 17, 2022)

16 miles on the 'bling' thing, fixed gear.
1970's 'Romani' full chrome track bike fitted with an aftermarket clamp-on front brake (undrilled forks and rear bridge).
Beautifully sunny, chilly, no wind.
Pictured near Roke, Oxfordshire.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 17, 2022)

Very short ride till I couldn't feel my fingers anymore it was so cold. Sounds ludicrous when I see some riders in snow-what can I say-I'm a fair weather guy! 











Anyway today I took out a somewhat lighter bike than I am normally known for. Bike is 1940 Schwinn New World-Model W3M (3 piece crank/coaster brake).


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 17, 2022)

Typical VT snowy slushy MLK/laundry day nothing fancy. I had to fix a front flat before venturing out. I'm glad I had a spare tube on hand at the homestead!  And UPS came thru with this! ... I can't wait to see what I got...Forgot what it was...Guy sends me great stuff but takes forever to ship!!


----------



## ozzie (Jan 17, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> Typical VT snowy slushy MLK/laundry day nothing fancy. I had to fix a front flat before venturing out. I'm glad I had a spare tube on hand at the homestead!  And UPS came thru with this! ... I can't wait to see what I got...Forgot what it was...Guy sends me great stuff but takes forever to ship!!
> 
> View attachment 1550861
> 
> ...



That old garage looks cool.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 17, 2022)

About 10 degrees warmer this afternoon-bringing it up to 57degrees. Now I know some of you in snow country are probably laughing your butt's off......but that's



 what ya get when ya live in sunny California all your life. Anyway this was my second ride of the day and this time on a 1938 Schwinn LBA97 badged as LaSalle sold thru Chicago Cycle Supply Company. ('L' prefix denotes locking fork)


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 17, 2022)

Some clouds today, hiding Waxing Gibbous


Hammerhead said:


> Caught the waxing gibbous moon on my way



@dnc1 posted one too 





Went to the beach after work for the beauty of it.


----------



## ozzie (Jan 18, 2022)

Took off during my lunch break for a blast around town on the Kos. Another beautiful mild summer’s day downunder.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 18, 2022)

Survivor At Sunset!!
My 2 tone 1950 Super Cruiser got a quick ride down the highway and back late yesterday. 20 and snow all weekend then 60 and sunny yesterday!! No polish here, just soap and water, as found. Tires have been updated.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Jan 18, 2022)

17" of blowing snow yesterday.... you expected a picture of my Nishiki?





mandatory gratuitous porn watch shot...


----------



## Sven (Jan 18, 2022)

I took the '63 American "Bobber" out for a spin around the neighborhood. 



Apehanging ( supposed to be a gif..but my phone improved itself ..cant figure the new deal out...yet)



The sun sure  makes this rat appear bright.



A shot facing toward the West.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2022)

Tuesday, 01/18/2022 under Full, barely Waning Gibbous moon this morning;
then the beach after.





It's used to running on the old stretched chain, so i'm running it while waiting on a new chain.


----------



## ozzie (Jan 19, 2022)

Another beautiful summer’s day. Went for a fast ride to the bay on the Red Menace after work to test a change of gearing on the SA 3 speed. I think I have finally worked out how to gear a 3 speed correctly, dropping 2 teeth on the rear sprocket to a 17t so that 2nd is now geared similar to my favorite single speed bike, my 2012 Kos Kruiser. Ratios are now 1.94, 2.59 and 3.44.


----------



## Sven (Jan 19, 2022)

Getting an early start preping the Suburban for the ride into work. Temperature is 34° windchill 26°




On the Three Notch heading north. 



Rolling...(not really that fast..the gif speed must be set fast)



Red in morning, sailor's warning. Red at night.......



Made it to the shop before the Temperature drop of the Sunrise. Good ride.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 19, 2022)

End of the day here...


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2022)

Just to-and-from the shop today.
Too cloudy this morning to see the Moon while riding.
My re-chargeable headlight flashes 3 times, when the battery gets low, 
3 trips to the shop, starts doing its triple-flash.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 19, 2022)

Crazy weather here in Central Florida. Woke up to 40 degrees temp this morning and by noon it was 73, just perfect for a nice ride.








I wonder when the Christmas decorations will be put away?


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 20, 2022)

Another 20k miles today.
5°Celsius (41°F), a very light breeze but lovely sunshine. 
Out on the 'Ciclos Minaco I' on local backroads, lanes and byways. Was able to cycle up a couple of small hills that I couldn't manage (on this bicycle) a few months ago; very happy.
Pictured in the village of Brightwell Baldwin, Oxfordshire by a grand estate entrance gate.....


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 20, 2022)

I know it's not a bike. Had to share this as its a bit too icy too ride the bikes so.... Couple of runs down the street on my Flexible Flyer no 60 J. With all the ice still on the road, made for some fast runs. Awesome time, so much fun. Stay safe and enjoy the ride. Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2022)

This mornings ride to work under the Waning Gibbous Moon.


Leaving the shop this afternoon, bag stuffed full, weekend starts.






Rode to the beach because it's awesome.



Found my friend Fearless, clearing the pathway; great guy!
Super-lovely day for a beach ride.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Jan 21, 2022)

its -22C this morning, so the battery on Frau Fritz's Ford cried enough and refused to start the car. Can't blame it.

So, drive the lovely lady to work, come home, chuck the nasty little folder in the trunk, jump start the turd and drive it up to the dealer for the service that is long overdue and a new battery... and then drive the stupid folder home in the cold. To ad insult to injury, I'm 6'4" so I look like a total wanker on this thing.

Nice ride though, so its paid for itself again. (I'm about $30 into it) I should thaw out nicely in about three weeks.






today's bonus watch porn! 1900 Waltham model 92. solid silver to boot!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 21, 2022)

Happy Friday!
Flew down to the beach for fun-of-it





Occasionally now, some folks beat me to "Honking" at each other,
at the beach.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 21, 2022)

Beautiful day to ride at the beach.
1937 AERO KING
Schwinn frame/fork, Persons saddle, Vans tires.



Fun ride, 30 miles.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 22, 2022)

A little chilly here in North Texas but love to ride . My girl said, I want to ride also . So here we go she’s a trooper. Every one enjoy


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2022)

Windy day is a clear day...
Waning Gibbous shining down for most of the morning.





First big Beach ride for this bike-n-i



easily could become a favorite;
smooth and silent.





50 miles today, before my ear started to fill with sand from the wind.
Enough fun for today.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 22, 2022)

Nice 25 mile ride today including a 1000 feet of climbing.
Riding 'Inconnu' up into the Chiltern hills.
Pictured on the ascent up to Swyncombe.....








...pictured after the steep descent into Watlington at the "Spire and Spoke" where I stopped for a coffee and cake.....




...which is a pub aimed at attracting cyclists and features a great pub sign......


----------



## ozzie (Jan 22, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Windy day is a clear day...
> Waning Gibbous shining down for most of the morning.
> View attachment 1553856View attachment 1553857
> First big Beach ride for this bike-n-i
> ...



Sweet ride man…what is it?


----------



## GUSMC (Jan 22, 2022)

1965 F-Frame Moulton , West Coast of Scotland


----------



## SKPC (Jan 22, 2022)

Around town on the 36 Wards Hawthorne.  Cold & clear weather no wind. Fun couple hours.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Sweet ride man…what is it?



1936 Colson, Long wheel base, 20" frame.
Amazing hand-built machine by Scott @rustjunkie 
Cartridge bearing front hub & BB, light-weight 28 hole wheels, 44/19 gear.
It's fast, fun, and a pure joy to ride.



He painted it, pin stripped it, made the bag, restored the saddle, and loved it.
Super-Stoked to be rolling it; Thanks Again Scott.🥰


----------



## ozzie (Jan 22, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> 1936 Colson, Long wheel base, 20" frame.
> Amazing hand-built machine by Scott @rustjunkie
> Cartridge bearing front hub & BB, light-weight 28 hole wheels, 44/19 gear.
> It's fast, fun, and a pure joy to ride.
> ...



Thanks. I’m sure you will ride the wheels off of it! Enjoy mate.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 22, 2022)

Not a bike but it has a wheel, I put a new tire on my wheel barrow. I got this about 23-24 years ago from my friend who was moving. He had it for 10 + years before me  and I don’t know how long the guy he got it from had it. Usually it’s just yard art but I do still use it occasionally. Cool Firestone inner tube still hold air,


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 22, 2022)

I rode this just far enough to see if my newly installed truss rods were working properly.


----------



## J-wagon (Jan 22, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I rode this just far enough to see if my newly installed truss rods were working properly.



What is your technique to assess if working properly? Thx


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 22, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> What is your technique to assess if working properly? Thx




I just do it like everyone else.


----------



## J-wagon (Jan 22, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I just do it like everyone else.



Me too.  I guess there's only one way.


----------



## comet (Jan 22, 2022)

Rode my Italvega fixie between games today. Go niners!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice day for a ride so went a few miles on the ‘79 Spitfire. Took the 40+ year old foam off the bars yesterday. Lots faster now 🤪!


----------



## ian (Jan 23, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Nice day for a ride so went a few miles on the ‘79 Spitfire. Took the 40+ year old foam off the bars yesterday. Lots faster now 🤪!
> 
> View attachment 1554403



Less resistance?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 23, 2022)

..


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 23, 2022)

Got out for a good test ride on Maurice yesterday afternoon to try out the 22" apes with the OCC fork. I set the grips at 34" wide since the stock 38" is a bit wide to fit through most doors. It rode great!! Much better than expected. 🤓


----------



## Sven (Jan 23, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Got out for a good test ride on Maurice yesterday afternoon to try out the 22" apes with the OCC fork. I set the grips at 34" wide since the stock 38" is a bit wide to fit through most doors. It rode great!! Much better than expected. 🤓
> View attachment 1554445



Very very cool bike. Looks like it should be in a David Mann painting


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 23, 2022)

Thanks @Sven !  I've been having fun with it! I was really surprised how well it rides in that configuration. 😳 Had a few flashbacks to my youth when I stood up for hills or fast starts.😆😆 Got some good feedback while I was out. One woman said "That's the coolest bike I've ever seen!" (I blushed, said thank you and thought maybe she doesn't get out much...🤣)

Luckily she didn't see when I had to hop a curb while flying down a hill to avoid a collision with an auto. The tank popped off since it is only being held with disposable shop rags rolled up and wedged onto the top bar, the bars could have been clamped a but tighter and moved a little.....

Flew across the intersection off the curb with one hand on the bar & the other trying to catch the tank with help from my knees. 😯😯😯 Good times!!🤣🤣


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 23, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thanks @Sven !  I've been having fun with it! I was really surprised how well it rides in that configuration. 😳 Had a few flashbacks to my youth when I stood up for hills or fast starts.😆😆 Got some good feedback while I was out. One woman said "That's the coolest bike I've ever seen!" (I blushed, said thank you and thought maybe she doesn't get out much...🤣)
> 
> Luckily she didn't see when I had to hop a curb while flying down a hill to avoid a collision with an auto. The tank popped off since it is only being held with disposable shop rags rolled up and wedged onto the too bar, the bars could have been clamped a but tighter and moved a little.....
> 
> Flew across the intersection off the curb with one hand on the bar & the other trying to catch the tank with help from my knees. 😯😯😯 Good times!!🤣🤣



That's awesome Brother 😎👍 coming along nicely!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 23, 2022)

Thanks Seth!! Should look good in a couple of different configurations when I'm done. 🤓  👍


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 23, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thanks Seth!! Should look good in a couple of different configurations when I'm done. 🤓  👍



I have to say, I do like the Apes on this one! 😎👍


----------



## Sven (Jan 23, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> One woman said "That's the coolest bike I've ever seen!" (I blushed, said thank you and thought maybe she doesn't get out much...🤣)



She was coming on to you. Wants to "pack"   , you know be your "scooter luggage"


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 23, 2022)

Schwinn1776 said:


> I have to say, I do like the Apes on this one! 😎👍



I agree! Thought they would be ridiculous but like the look & very comfortable. Gives the bike a RatFink groove... 👍 


Sven said:


> She was coming on to you. Wants to "pack"   , you know be your "scooter luggage"



🤣🤣🤣 I have considered trying a king/queen (is that what they're called?)motorcycle seat on it if I found a smaller one that may be closer to scale....


----------



## palepainter (Jan 23, 2022)

Out today for a brisk morning cruise on my RRBORBO entry.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2022)

Antique Great Western moto bike,
roun-n-roun-n-roun' Veteran's Stadium Cycle Swap.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 23, 2022)

Rode my 60 Schwinn Speedster custom for a short 34 degree jaunt.


----------



## ian (Jan 23, 2022)

The '28 Colson on another fine day in the PNW. The Riverwalk was mostly deserted,  except near the outdoor heaters at Buoy Brewing. The second pic is at the Maritime Park wall of lost seafarers and fisherfolk. The third is a big boat. Not mine.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 23, 2022)

Cbgimse said:


> 1935 CCM Delivery
> View attachment 1228976
> 
> View attachment 1228977
> ...



never knew CCM made a delivery bike in 1935 ...... cool
for some reason, I taught that 1936 was the first year, but searching online, found a couple pre-1936 bikes
nice


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 23, 2022)

All washed up in the salt wave!!


----------



## ozzie (Jan 23, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> All washed up in the salt wave!!
> 
> View attachment 1554961
> 
> ...



Stunning photos there mate!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 23, 2022)

palepainter said:


> Out today for a brisk morning cruise on my RRBORBO entry.
> 
> View attachment 1554800
> 
> View attachment 1554801





Looks great Mike!! 😎  😎 

Looks comfy for all day trail riding and love the paint. Nice work!!👍👍


----------



## Shellygasser (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice 10 Mile ride on my 55 spitfire.


----------



## Rat Rod (Jan 23, 2022)

56 phantom custom fabulous ride


----------



## ian (Jan 24, 2022)

Shellygasser said:


> Nice 10 Mile ride on my 55 spitfire.
> 
> View attachment 1555105
> 
> ...



Did those fat tires. And mud flaps.


----------



## ozzie (Jan 24, 2022)

Early morning ride before work to the bay on this candy colored beast. The scenery is so beautiful in the morning but I ain’t talking about the sun, sand or water! Probably the most comfortable of all my bikes with the high ape hangers . They ease the stress to my crook neck and its so fast with its 4 gears.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 24, 2022)

Changed up to the Antique Great Western moto bike to work;



Turned into a lovely day for a ride.





The handling on this is phenomenal!
Still prefer the Balloon tires.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 24, 2022)

Didn’t ride any today, but put em out in the sun for a visit from @onecatahula ! Had a great visit w Pete, I let him drool on some of my goodies!! 😆


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 24, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> View attachment 1555804
> 
> Didn’t ride any today, but put em out in the sun for a visit from @onecatahula ! Had a great visit w Pete, I let him drool on some of my goodies!! 😆



Wow! Awesome line up! 😎👍


----------



## ian (Jan 24, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> View attachment 1555804
> 
> Didn’t ride any today, but put em out in the sun for a visit from @onecatahula ! Had a great visit w Pete, I let him drool on some of my goodies!! 😆



Nice fleet!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 25, 2022)

Back to '40 WF HD to work,
then down to the beach after.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 25, 2022)

Lost in time


----------



## Sven (Jan 26, 2022)

I had been laid up with non-covid (tested) upper respiratory infection for the past week. 
I took my '64 Varsity Tourist out for a ride on the Three Notch.  



Peddling hard helps extract the remaining phlegm in my lungs.



Taking a short break. My legs are reminding me that I haven't ridden in a bit. Time to shift it into low.



The winds definitely make that temp drop. Great to be back in the saddle. 



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## ditchpig (Jan 26, 2022)

Another bolt everything on the shelf to it project - great ride.


----------



## RPower (Jan 26, 2022)

9 miles on the Hawthorne Flier I just put together.  Still needs work but couldn't resist trying out the SA 2 speed kick shift.


----------



## ditchpig (Jan 26, 2022)

RPower said:


> 9 miles on the Hawthorne Flier I just put together.  Still needs work but couldn't resist trying out the SA 2 speed kick shift.
> 
> View attachment 1557281
> 
> ...



How did the shifting go? Looks like a great ridable project...if your shots were B&W they'd pass for antique...cool!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 26, 2022)

Super-fun Free-Day to pedal this Flyer at the beach.



The light turned Green at Brookhurst,
so we flew 1 mile of dirt track,
singing and laughing with the birds,
of sunrise.



Really foggy in Sunset Beach 7:40 AM



Osprey having sushi breakfast.



20 mile loop, still foggy at 9:04



3rd trip to Sunset, Lunch at Woody's,
sun has burned through.



76 miles today, went by quickly.


----------



## ian (Jan 26, 2022)

Finally got my booty in the saddle after 3 weeks of steady work on my new project. On the Riverwalk with a stout offshore breeze, taking it slow and easy. 1935 Colson with new tiller bars from @coasterbrakejunkie1969. Thanks again Paul.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 26, 2022)

ian said:


> Finally got my booty in the saddle after 3 weeks of steady work on my new project. On the Riverwalk with a stout offshore breeze, taking it slow and easy. 1935 Colson with new tiller bars from @coasterbrakejunkie1969. Thanks again Paul.
> 
> View attachment 1557306
> 
> ...



They look real good Ian, enjoy


----------



## RPower (Jan 26, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> How did the shifting go? Looks like a great ridable project...if your shots were B&W they'd pass for antique...cool!



Thanks!  Always good to get positive feedback.  Shifting went very well and doesn't take much getting used to.  Gearing will get me up most hills with some effort but that is a good thing.  No front brake sucks around here.  I would have went further but forgot to tighten my crankset and had to turn around.  I inherited an old cog that had teeth cut out and went ahead and used it instead of one of the thicker custom ones I have and to my surprise it worked pretty well and wasn't noisy.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 26, 2022)

I was working from home today when a hot local tip from a shop mate came in... Had to launch operation Liberating Liberty an asap rescue mission into Antarctic conditions! Various trials and travails later she was finally hoisted to safety. Believe it or not I rode her home! Saved from the crusher! It's beyond comprehension how someone would just toss an original paint fully intact 70 year old bicycle! I think it's a 1952 Meteor Standard Model or similar. Cool Goshen Indiana registration tag too which matches 2nd line stamping below the serial number on the bottom bracket!


----------



## RPower (Jan 26, 2022)

Amazing recovery effort!


----------



## ozzie (Jan 26, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> I was working from home today when a hot local tip from a shop mate came in... Had to launch operation Liberating Liberty an asap rescue mission into Antarctic conditions! Various trials and travails later she was finally hoisted to safety. Believe it or not I rode her home! Saved from the crusher! I think it's a 1952 Meteor Standard Model or similar. Cool Goshen Indiana registration tag too!
> 
> View attachment 1557451
> 
> ...



Nice save.


----------



## Rat Rod (Jan 26, 2022)

1961 streamliner


----------



## Shellygasser (Jan 26, 2022)

Glorious day for a10 mile ride on my 55 spitfire


----------



## Shellygasser (Jan 26, 2022)

ian said:


> Did those fat tires. And mud flaps.



Thanks I love the look they give


----------



## Sven (Jan 27, 2022)

I thought about riding to work this morning. But the  12° temperature and windchill factor sidetracked that thought. Out of curiosity,I  checked a few temperatures of some CABErs locations on the North East coast.
@Hammerhead  -13°F  🥶
, @Krakatoa at - 8° F.  🥶
 Guess you guys are in for more snow this weekend.
Anyway, I took my Corvette around the neighborhood after work.



About 20° warmer but breezy. Good ride though.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 27, 2022)

It's relatively mild over here at the moment with temperatures reaching around 11°Celsius (51°F) on a sunny afternoon. 
25 miles on the 'Cicli Vecchi' over to meet people and take part in my first little ride with the V-CC of the year.
Photographed on my way back home as I crossed over Wallingford Bridge into the town.
That's the River Thames in the background.....




...we had a total of 5 riders out today including Murray riding his immaculate 'Williamson' lightweight.....




...below freezing tonight, but nothing like as cold as the temperatures mentioned by @Sven above!!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 27, 2022)

Here's our bad weather:
temp is 46 degrees F and a little foggy;
but it burned off by 8 AM


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 27, 2022)

Four trips to this tower in Sunset Beach from the SA River mouth, down and back, 92 mile Beach Ride 01/27/2022
1936 Colson LWB, DBR, Hot Rod Custom.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 28, 2022)

.


----------



## fattyre (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jan 28, 2022)

In honor of "Fenderless Friday" ,I rode my '72 Varsity to Chaptico Wharf. Getting a ride in before the snows come (or not).



The main road heading to the Wharf. 



The Wicomico River



The bitter air gives you that "zing" feeling in your face. Good ride.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 28, 2022)

Happy Friday!
Flyin' fender-Free!
Fifty Four flyin' miles.



Waning Crescent Moon is peaking down, just ahead of the Sun.
Strange cloud formations and trails.



Sweetie text me craving Shrimp tacos at Great Mex, Balboa Peninsula, on my way.



Awesome, wonder-filled day.
High-light was male Osprey flew right over me,
swooping down to the beach to grab another stick, for the nest.


----------



## ian (Jan 28, 2022)

One short ride on the "51 SK badged Monark. Fenderless and tanked and bare metal frame, while we're at it. In the background is my '29 cottage project. I'll be busy on the cottage for quite a while. 
It's a different kind of fun..... 😀


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 29, 2022)

Finally rode the 1939 Monark Rocket "Patina Monster" Racer yesterday (down and back on the highway). Looked for these mustache bars for a while. Much easier to ride, and rides good.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 29, 2022)

Last night sunset ride along the ghettos of Glendora.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 29, 2022)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Last night sunset ride along the ghettos of Glendora.



This morning sunrise ride along the "dirt side" of Santa Ana River.










Riding along, bombed this drop at the cliffs,
then my shoe-string got caught,
must be "Picture Spot"











Wonder Filled day for a ride.


----------



## ian (Jan 29, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> This morning sunrise ride along the "dirt side" of Santa Ana River.
> View attachment 1559549
> 
> View attachment 1559567
> ...



Where is everyone??


----------



## RPower (Jan 29, 2022)

ian said:


> Where is everyone??



I was out checking systems on my 30s Shelby Gambles Eagle motobike for the first time.  Only about 8 miles but everything checked out, so tomorrow I'll take it for a long ride.


----------



## Sven (Jan 30, 2022)

ian said:


> Where is everyone??






We are digging out here.


----------



## Sven (Jan 30, 2022)

I took my '87 Schwinn High Sierra "PMX - Pack Mule" out this morning to grab a Sunrise shot.






Traction is pretty good. Some icy spots. The lady walking her dogs looked at me as if I needed a check up from the neck up.



The old Charlotte Hall Academy .



I guess its time to head back as my toes are starting to get numb. Mission accomplished. Got a  ride in and a sunrise shot.


RIDE SAFE GANG!.


----------



## RPower (Jan 30, 2022)

Great shots AND at 13 degrees! That’s impressive.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 30, 2022)

North Texas beautiful here 45 and sunny 7 mph winds


----------



## irideiam (Jan 30, 2022)

Cory said:


> Huntington Beach CA Pier on my Crusader tall frame today.
> 
> View attachment 1547019



Nice ride! When you say tall, how tall is it? does it also have a longer top tube?


----------



## RPower (Jan 30, 2022)

Santa Fe trail - about 25 miles through the Air Force Academy.  I was going to take my 60s Rex Ratrod but had some mechanical issues, so light was nice.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2022)

40 mile ride, on this 5th Sunday in January, 2022



...rides like the wind....


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## ozzie (Jan 30, 2022)

Early morning ride on the Kos this morning to beat the heat.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 30, 2022)

Rode the 21st Cent. Hawthorne in the low elevation flats today up San Diego creek.  Solid ride in 60F+ temperatures: pretty soft living down here....


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 31, 2022)

Couldn't resist getting this when a friend decided to cut with some of his herd! 1941 Schwinn BA97(w/springer option) badged as 'Ace'(has Ace on downtube also).


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 31, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Solid ride in 60F+ temperatures: pretty soft living down here....



Welcome back Pete.
Love the life.
52 miles, '36 Colson, up-graded.


----------



## Jollyride (Jan 31, 2022)

Got out of the Dura Ace 9 speed, Tange Prestige Prologue yesterday prior to the nasty weather!!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 31, 2022)

Clear & Cold!


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 1, 2022)

Still shipping from Bellows Falls VT!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 1, 2022)

Out on the 'Ciclos Minaco I' early afternoon today. Another 20 miles.
A gorgeous,  sunny (relatively warm at 13°Celsius) 1st. of February in the south of England today. 
A 20 mph headwind in places though, but this led to some glorious cloud formations scudding quickly across the sky and some far reaching views.....












...the first photo was taken from just below the hillfort (on the left)  of the two tree-topped hills you can see on the horizon of the third picture.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 1, 2022)

Super-Duper fun first day of February.
Had to "do some stuff" to this before taking it back out;
1938 Tiki Twin-Bar for 52 miles.





Been neglected since July....
better things to do,  lol.


----------



## Sven (Feb 2, 2022)

I took my High Sierra (PMX) out for an early afternoon ride.



Still a little snow here and there. 



Rolling..Path has very few ice patches left



Hot today...Temps in the high 30s. Great Ride



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## RPower (Feb 2, 2022)

Sven said:


> I took my High Sierra (PMX) out for an early afternoon ride.
> View attachment 1562528
> Still a little snow here and there.
> View attachment 1562530
> ...



Nice winter rider!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2022)

Happy 2nd day in the 2nd month of twothousandtwentytwo!



This one needed some parts in the Musselman rear hub.
Got it dialed in yesterday.



Beautiful day at the shore;
high-wind warnings too.



1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser, Rides again.🥰🥳🤩😎


----------



## RPower (Feb 2, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1562638
> Happy 2nd day in the 2nd month of twothousandtwentytwo!
> View attachment 1562639
> This one needed some parts in the Musselman rear hub.
> ...



Nice bike and pics!!  I was going to go for a ride.....


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 2, 2022)

Cruising 1981 shcwinn


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Feb 2, 2022)

I know I said the Continental was next up on the stand...but I think a Christmas present like this takes priority. 











Finally got this one rideable. Did a full lube, replaced some broken spokes, straightened the cranks and pedals the best I could after repairing the L/R threads that appeared to have been crossed at some point. Had to replace the front wheel since it had flat spots, pulled spoke holes, and cracked races. Also replaced the horn and busted out rear reflector.  Solid rider now!


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 3, 2022)

Been off the bikes for several days due to bad weather and back issues. Feel better today so out with 77 degree sunny breezy conditions and a great 15 mile ride. I just replaced the worn out 700c tires with a new set and put on a more comfy saddle. Aluminum frame, lightweight and just a great rider.


----------



## ditchpig (Feb 3, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I know I said the Continental was next up on the stand...but I think a Christmas present like this takes priority.
> View attachment 1562821
> 
> View attachment 1562822
> ...



Very cool, so good to see all that work paid off and still has the 'just found' or 'riddin for the last 60+ years' look. Feel free to put up a few more shots in better light.   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Feb 3, 2022)

Yeah, I made sure not to "overclean." Lol Since its just far enough gone to not warrant a polish. Unfortunately the test ride was in the dark...and now we're under this nasty winter weather advisory so I can't get it out in the proper lighting. I'm just glad to have ridden before the weather got here!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 3, 2022)

Great third day of Feb.....
1938 Tiki Twinbar, by Snyder.



early trips through Huntington Beach





Male Osprey just finishing up breakfast.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## fattyre (Feb 4, 2022)

Sometime this month 14 years ago my car wouldn’t start and I really needed to be at work.  So I rode my bike.  And I’ve proceeded to ride nearly every day since then.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2022)

Fender-less Friday Feb. Fourth


----------



## mrg (Feb 4, 2022)

Haven't been able to ride much lately but got out on a cleanup project today, 82 KHS Sundancer


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2022)

fattyre said:


> Sometime this month 14 years ago my car wouldn’t start and I really needed to be at work. So I rode my bike. And I’ve proceeded to ride nearly every day since then.



"Inspiring!"
YES!!!
Against all obstacles; 
weather; 
advise; 
etcetera....
How far is it each way?




January 28, '22; Super-Spoiled here.
Grateful every Day!


----------



## RPower (Feb 5, 2022)

Do virtual miles on the trainer count?  33 Flyer attached to trainer for 20 virtual miles while watching music videos at 80 decibels.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 5, 2022)

RPower said:


> Do virtual miles on the trainer count?  33 Flyer attached to trainer for 20 virtual miles while watching music videos at 80 decibels.
> 
> View attachment 1564294
> 
> ...



It counts in my book.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 5, 2022)

1930's 'Ciclos Minaco II' today.
'Elan' elliptical chainring. 28 miles. 
7° Celsius and a brisk wind. 
Pictured in the hamlet of Cadwell, South Oxfordshire.....


----------



## RPower (Feb 5, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> 1930's 'Ciclos Minaco II' today.
> 'Elan' elliptical chainring. 28 miles.
> 7° Celsius and a brisk wind.
> Pictured in the hamlet of Cadwell, South Oxfordshire.....
> ...



That bike is gorgeous! How do you like the chainring?


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 5, 2022)

RPower said:


> That bike is gorgeous! How do you like the chainring?



Thanks.
It was surprisingly easy to get accustomed to.
Immediately after riding it today (as described above) I rode a regular 1950's British roadster down to my local shops; which feels very odd after riding the elliptical chainring!
A couple of friends have ridden it and they have the same opinion; you get used to it very quickly and it soon feels very comfortable and unnoticeable in use.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2022)

The fence is scattered about, so i rolled in for a quick pic.^^^^^



That's Long Beach; tomorrow's ride destination;^^^^^
really clear here today.



Surfer/bike guy Dave's Birthday Today; Happy Birthday!  ^^^^^



56 miles, 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser


----------



## mrg (Feb 5, 2022)

Rode the 77 Spit around the OCTO bus meet today.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 6, 2022)

The chrome and black Shelby Hiawatha Friday late, then the big Monark Tanker on a long ride inland yesterday up San Diego Creek to my furthest turnaround. Perfect weather and a long ride go very well together.


----------



## ian (Feb 6, 2022)

Finally got some saddle time today after a straight month at work on the cottage. 1935 Colson in balmy 54 degree sunshine. I sure miss riding often 😕


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 6, 2022)

ian said:


> Finally got some saddle time today after a straight month at work on the cottage. 1935 Colson in balmy 54 degree sunshine. I sure miss riding often 😕
> 
> View attachment 1565296
> 
> View attachment 1565297



I love the lines of that front end from the axle up to the ends of the bars, very nice!


----------



## ian (Feb 6, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> I love the lines of that front end from the axle up to the ends of the bars, very nice!



Thanks a lot! Definitely a comfy, quiet ride.


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Feb 6, 2022)

Got my 39 Schwinn out around the neighborhood. Beautiful day in Texas.


----------



## sccruiser (Feb 6, 2022)

Checked the Surf on the 41' Elgin.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 6, 2022)

..


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 6, 2022)

Josie 2 Shrimps said:


> Got my 39 Schwinn out around the neighborhood. Beautiful day in Texas.
> 
> View attachment 1565324
> 
> ...



That is one sweet ride! Love it!! 👍


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2022)

sccruiser said:


> Checked the Surf on the 41' Elgin.View attachment 1565336



Surfed there a couple of times and the water is too freekin COLD!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 6, 2022)

ian said:


> Finally got some saddle time today after a straight month at work on the cottage. 1935 Colson in balmy 54 degree sunshine. I sure miss riding often 😕
> 
> View attachment 1565296
> 
> View attachment 1565297



Looking good Ian!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 6, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
Cyclone Coaster monthly ride in Long Beach,
Wedge, Newport Beach 1st.




Huntington Beach Marathon today,
closed Pacific Coast Highway.





1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser, running flawlessly.



58 miles today, great time had by all.


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2022)

Didn’t take many pics but a nice day and good turn out for the coaster ride on the 77 Spit.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 6, 2022)

Took a spin on the tbs islander after a quick clean up


----------



## ian (Feb 6, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Cyclone Coaster monthly ride in Long Beach,
> Wedge, Newport Beach 1st.
> View attachment 1565455
> ...



Nice tool bag! Tell me more.......


----------



## HBSyncro (Feb 6, 2022)

PCH closed to cars once a year.


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 6, 2022)

PHANTON from Venice Beach to Santa Monica Cruise so Cal stingray


----------



## Shellygasser (Feb 6, 2022)

Nice ride in Venice Beach in my 55 spitfire.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Feb 7, 2022)

I've actually used my snowblower more than my car in the last week.... so no riding here.

But lots of GCN on the I-pad and espresso!


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 7, 2022)

Trying to make the best of it!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 7, 2022)

Check out the 100tooth front ring!!! @dnc1 Timothy said it came from over there somewhere...







76 miles today, 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser, Huntington Beach, CA


----------



## ninolecoast (Feb 7, 2022)

Can haul butt as long as your lungs can keep up.
😀


----------



## Rattman13 (Feb 7, 2022)

Nice Cali day for a ride on my '39 Elgin Roadster.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 8, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1566149View attachment 1566150
> Check out the 100tooth front ring!!! @dnc1 Timothy said it came from over there somewhere...
> View attachment 1566151View attachment 1566152View attachment 1566153
> 76 miles today, 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser, Huntington Beach, CA



Crazy chainring!
Sort of thing you would use to break the world land speed record.
Doing a rough calculation,  that's a gear of around 185", how far you move forward with each single revolution of the cranks.
I'm guessing he doesn't ride very far with that drivetrain though, judging by his attire.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Crazy chainring!
> Sort of thing you would use to break the world land speed record.
> Doing a rough calculation, that's a gear of around 185", how far you move forward with each single revolution of the cranks.
> I'm guessing he doesn't ride very far with that drivetrain though, judging by his attire.











						What bike did you ride today? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

It's always great to see your big group rides! Long may they continue and I hope your leg gets better soon.    Thank you! I'm glad you enjoy them! Since Ryan has been doing this for 17 years now I don't see it slowing down any time soon.😉 It amazes me to see all the new people coming out each...




					thecabe.com
				



We chatted while he barely moved his feet,
and 1"pitch 24/10 gear spun maddly.....
He told me did Century Rides on the old 75 tooth ring,
wanted the next level...;



His 1st day riding the 100tooth, 20+ miles in jeans.
He said, he's using "Leg Strength" instead of increasing "Heart/Lungs",
"like a stroll in the Park".
Filing chain stay, for Big Ring clearance.



Funny to me, we see each other at the HB Power Plant...often.🤩😊🤓😎


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 8, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> What bike did you ride today? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
> 
> 
> It's always great to see your big group rides! Long may they continue and I hope your leg gets better soon.    Thank you! I'm glad you enjoy them! Since Ryan has been doing this for 17 years now I don't see it slowing down any time soon.😉 It amazes me to see all the new people coming out each...
> ...



I don't think I'd feel comfortable spinning that gear whilst wearing jeans!
Or that comfortable with filing the chainstay!!!!!
Respect to the mileage!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> I don't think I'd feel comfortable spinning that gear whilst wearing jeans!
> Or that comfortable with filing the chainstay!!!!!
> Respect to the mileage!



"Comfortable" VS. "Pain Tolerance"...
I'm having Fun!
This is another riding buddy named Darren.
Met on rides, one-way or the other.
Good Times!










Great ride again today, with a Balboa loop added for fun, 64 miles.


----------



## HBSyncro (Feb 8, 2022)

SweeT!  @tripple3 have you ever tracked your yearly mileage?


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2022)

HBSyncro said:


> SweeT!  @tripple3 have you ever tracked your yearly mileage?



Just last year 2021: 13,851 miles
Single Speed Ballooners,
14 different bikes (Biker's Dozen).🤓
Personal goal:
to ride more, every year i'm able.😊



Months in order, Aug. thru Dec. less because of work.🤨


----------



## ozzie (Feb 8, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Just last year 2021: 13,851 miles
> Single Speed Ballooners,
> 14 different bikes (Biker's Dozen).🤓
> Personal goal:
> ...



Excuse me for asking, but do you think you could beat your daily mileage record if you were on a lightweight bike with gears? Just asking…….


----------



## SKPC (Feb 8, 2022)

Yesterday I was able to get in a late ride out to the coast on the Hiawatha and today enjoyed the *Blue Shelby Streamliner * in warm winter weather.  Two for our midwest & eastern US riding brethren dealing with tough winter conditions...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 8, 2022)

Forgot to post this one from Bonelli (Puddingstone Lake).


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 9, 2022)

44 miles today with the Oxford section of the V-CC. 
Riding 'Ciclos Minaco I' again through South Oxfordshire and the Vale of the White Horse. 
Pictured crossing the River Thames in Culham.....




...and whilst enjoying an early morning espresso with a view of Abingdon Town Hall.....




...also out on the ride, Ian's wonderful super-tall 1937 'New Hudson' with 'Tri-Velox' gearing.....

















...for those who have never seen the like, the derailleur is fixed but the gear cluster slides to and fro'!!! 
Crazy!


----------



## fattyre (Feb 9, 2022)

Driftin


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2022)

52 miles along the beautiful coastline, Huntington Beach.



Fountain Valley: _"A Nice Place to Live"_


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2022)

Cruised the 37 Colson Vogue at this past weekend's Cyclone Coasters Ride.


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 9, 2022)

Got out on a  couple of my old schwinns today after work for a few miles .
49 DX
53 PHANTOM


----------



## mrg (Feb 9, 2022)

Summers finally here!, cruising around Orange on the 41 Excelsior enjoying a 90 degree day! gunna be a great weekend for the Super Bowl!, wish I could go, probably have to trade a couple of good bikes for a ticket😕


----------



## SKPC (Feb 9, 2022)

Out to the  Pacfic Ocean again for a late aftn. pedal on the 21st.C Wards Hawthorne. Summer temps.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## ozzie (Feb 10, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1567411



Great photo and bike.


----------



## ozzie (Feb 10, 2022)

Beautiful mild summer’s day for a ride to my favorite burger joint and then to the beach to listen to the waves and watch the ships go by.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2022)

Bare-Essentials; 1938 Tiki Twinbar out in the wind-whipping waves.......


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Feb 10, 2022)

Got my 49 B6 out for a spin. Beautiful day in Texas.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 10, 2022)

Out on the 41 EX DX enjoying another Feb day in the 90's, wish it was here to stay but still need some rain! so we could use some more winter, weird thow riverbed, golf course, park & skate park all empty at mid day!


----------



## SoBayRon (Feb 11, 2022)

Rode the ‘56 Hornet around SoFi Stadium today. Security is extremely tight, but I snuck into a few spots for some pics.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 11, 2022)

Out to the coast, south then up San Diego Creek on a long ride inland and south to the laguna hills and back.  Zero wind made for a smooth pace. 20's/30's Snyder-made frame & 40's Shelby fork. Modern upgraded drivetrain, cockpit & custom wheels with Hope hydraulic brake.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 11, 2022)

Evening cruise around the neighborhood on a beautiful winter's day.  Temps in low 50's with plenty of sunshine. Caught the waxing gibbous moon and sunset. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 11, 2022)

I went big today too, Pete @SKPC 




76 miles, HB & NPB


----------



## ian (Feb 11, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> Evening cruise around the neighborhood on a beautiful winter's day.  Temps in low 50's with plenty of sunshine. Caught the waxing gibbous moon and sunset. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1568309
> View attachment 1568310
> View attachment 1568311
> ...



Awesome pics @Hammerhead .


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Balooney (Feb 12, 2022)

Took an afternoon ride around the neighborhood on the old Columbia.  Trying out a 3 speed conversion to help my old tired legs.  It's baby steps for me right now but so far so good! Nice to see the sun again.


----------



## RPower (Feb 12, 2022)

Balooney said:


> Took an afternoon ride around the neighborhood on the old Columbia.  Trying out a 3 speed conversion to help my old tired legs.  It's baby steps for me right now but so far so good! Nice to see the sun again.
> 
> View attachment 1568775
> 
> View attachment 1568776



Gears are nice!!  Beautiful bike as well.  Here I have a ladies 22 T chainring attached to SA 2 speed kick shift.  Cold and snow today, so only a ride on the trainer.


----------



## Balooney (Feb 12, 2022)

RPower said:


> Gears are nice!!  Beautiful bike as well.  Here I have a ladies 22 T chainring attached to SA 2 speed kick shift.  Cold and snow today, so only a ride on the trainer.
> 
> View attachment 1568779
> 
> View attachment 1568781



Thanks! You have a great looking ride yourself!   I'd prefer an old kick back hub myself.  Eventually! Not real crazy about the cables etc.   But I need the low gear not the high.  Need all the help I can get for now!


----------



## RPower (Feb 12, 2022)

Balooney said:


> Thanks! You have a great looking ride yourself!   I'd prefer an old kick back hub myself.  Eventually! Not real crazy about the cables etc.   But I need the low gear not the high.  Need all the help I can get for now!



I love that green Columbia.  Thanks - I really like the two speed because, as you said, you don't need another high gear.  The ladies chainrings are nice and I just keep a mens ring if I ever want to restore the bikes.  How about a motorized bike..... electric


----------



## Balooney (Feb 12, 2022)

RPower said:


> I love that green Columbia.  Thanks - I really like the two speed because, as you said, you don't need another high gear.  The ladies chainrings are nice and I just keep a mens ring if I ever want to restore the bikes.  How about a motorized bike..... electric
> 
> View attachment 1568802



Well, I am as old and crusty as my Columbia but I can still manage to crank a little!  Not quite to the point of electric power yet.  It might be kind of nice though!


----------



## RPower (Feb 12, 2022)

Balooney said:


> Well, I am as old and crusty as my Columbia but I can still manage to crank a little!  Not quite to the point of electric power yet.  It might be kind of nice though!



Impressive and keep it up!!  Yeah, I mostly ride a mountain bike and geared antiques but I've built a couple of these e bike customs for people.  They are fun to be sure.  When I test them I usually ride about 15 miles with no motor, which is a decent workout with an 80 pound bike, and then various assist levels or throttle after that.  You can basically dial in how hard you want to work.


----------



## Balooney (Feb 12, 2022)

RPower said:


> Impressive and keep it up!!  Yeah, I mostly ride a mountain bike and geared antiques but I've built a couple of these e bike customs for people.  They are fun to be sure.  When I test them I usually ride about 15 miles with no motor, which is a decent workout with an 80 pound bike, and then various assist levels or throttle after that.  You can basically dial in how hard you want to work.



Stop!  You're putting ideas in my head!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 12, 2022)

The more you ride,
 easier it gets,
  more you ride,...



Newer stuff isn't as Tough,
as the old USA manufactures.
The retaining clip/ring that holds the cog popped off while pedaling!
That should never happen!!!
Replaced it; "road-Side Fix"


----------



## RPower (Feb 12, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> The more you ride,
> easier it gets,
> more you ride,...
> View attachment 1568970
> ...



Wait, you rode all those bike in one day lol?


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 12, 2022)

Happy Saturday!
52 miles, '36 Colson, Rustjunkie Hot Rod.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 12, 2022)

RPower said:


> Wait, you rode all those bike in one day lol?



That's where mine broke down.
They let me use a driver to push the ring back on.
The comment was to the discussion about tired old legs,
and electric bikes,
The more you ride=easier....



Artist sharing along the beach....


----------



## RPower (Feb 12, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> That's where mine broke down.
> They let me use a driver to push the ring back on.
> The comment was to the discussion about tired old legs,
> and electric bikes,
> ...



You do a lot miles on that bike and the weather always seems perfect!!  Is that a custom kickstand?  Yeah, bad play on words....


----------



## Miq (Feb 12, 2022)

Morning ride around Tempe Town Lake with some buddies. 









Beautiful morning to ride on the 48 Columbia Cruiser.


----------



## ian (Feb 12, 2022)

CWC Roadmaster on the Riverwalk today. 60 and sunny with a nice onshore breeze. 
Met up with my riding buddy Chad on his Spaceliner. A good time was had by all.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 12, 2022)

North Augusta, South Carolina Greeneway


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 12, 2022)

The spitfire


----------



## Balooney (Feb 12, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> North Augusta, South Carolina Greeneway
> 
> View attachment 1569070



Sweeeeeeet ride!!!!


----------



## Ryan B (Feb 12, 2022)

A couple of short rides around some Minnesota lakes today, it got up to 10 degrees


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 12, 2022)

Sunset ride around the neighborhood on my '41 DX. Another beautiful winter's day here in the Northeast. Temps in upper 40's Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## RPower (Feb 12, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> Sunset ride around the neighborhood on my '41 DX. Another beautiful winter's day here in the Northeast. Temps in upper 40's Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1569163
> View attachment 1569164
> View attachment 1569165
> View attachment 1569166



Really nice pics!


----------



## mrg (Feb 12, 2022)

A great day to do some window shopping on the 41 Excelsior, still in the low 90's!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 13, 2022)

..


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 13, 2022)

Second time today it happened;
so i turned around and went home.
This one's Grounded!
i'm not upset; much love!!!🥰


----------



## Miq (Feb 13, 2022)

Went to the park and caught the football with my son. Clear skies. 


41 New World and 48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 13, 2022)

Miq said:


> Went to the park and caught the football with my son. Clear skies. View attachment 1569733
> 41 New World and 48 Columbia Cruiser



Beautiful day for a ride today.  👍


----------



## SKPC (Feb 13, 2022)

Put the bars & grips (original-to-the-bike) back on the 52 Monark for a classic ride on this Super warm day.  Seat and chainring are around here somewhere.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Feb 13, 2022)

Beautiful weather today ..Took the Phantom for a spin


----------



## ozzie (Feb 13, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1568971
> Happy Saturday!
> 52 miles, '36 Colson, Rustjunkie Hot Rod.



Beautiful pic there M.


----------



## ozzie (Feb 13, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> Sunset ride around the neighborhood on my '41 DX. Another beautiful winter's day here in the Northeast. Temps in upper 40's Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1569163
> View attachment 1569164
> View attachment 1569165
> View attachment 1569166



Incredible photos.


----------



## ozzie (Feb 13, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1569608
> Second time today it happened;
> so i turned around and went home.
> This one's Grounded!
> i'm not upset; much love!!!🥰



Is it the clip on the rear sprocket? Some sprockets are thicker and you may have to grind down one side of the clip so it doesn't pop out. Happened to me a while back.


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 13, 2022)

cruising 1978 shcwinn heavy duty


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2022)

Happy St. Valentines Day! 
Monday Special LOVE day to spread....



never really know what shows up in Sun pics....



riding back from Sunset, i met a traveller, self-contained on 2 wheels;
from N.CA. area; started Jan.10,'22







Shrimp Tacos at Great Mex: MUCH LOVE!!!



80 miles today, Pedaling along, riders riding, can't help it, it's just too Good!


----------



## SKPC (Feb 15, 2022)

I got out late afternoon to cruise the Shelby for about 28 mi/two hours after a thorough cleaning/detailing and working on important projects at home for most of the day.  Hummingbird wanted in. Mark, have you ever considered speeding up a bit from that 8 mph average, giving you half the day left over for "other things"?.😇  You may have to step out of your comfort zone though bud.


----------



## fattyre (Feb 15, 2022)

Iced out.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 15, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Mark, have you ever considered speeding up a bit from that 8 mph average, giving you half the day left over for "other things"?.😇 You may have to step out of your comfort zone though bud.



Yes! Often consider "other things".
My 8 mph average _Has_ increased.
Comfort Zone is a "state-of-mind".
72 miles today, home just after 1:30😎



Consistency counts.



LightShip.



another riding buddy Rob at 72 years now,
still rides his 1979 Gary Littlejohn since new.
Appreciates gifts of coastal paradise.







So many "other things" to consider....🥰


----------



## ozzie (Feb 15, 2022)

Stunning summer's day in Melbourne. Left the office early for a blast through the city and then along the bay on my 2021 Fast Ripper. Fast bike, much faster than the rider but getting there and still having lots of fun. Like Mark said, the more you ride the easier it gets.


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Feb 15, 2022)

Cruised around the hood on the 41 DX. @PlasticNerd


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Feb 15, 2022)

Found some mud today...so kind of glad I was only on a 2015 vintage. Lol






The 29er doesn't quite fit...wondering if a 26" would be just snug....




Maybe I should have saved this for the Stonework thread.


----------



## Miq (Feb 15, 2022)

Lake ride w Philthy on the 48 Columbia. 





Lots of wind tonight.


----------



## mrg (Feb 16, 2022)

From the 90's a couple of days ago to the 50's with a little rain, hail & snow around LA/OC, out in between on the 41 Excelsior


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 16, 2022)

Didn't need "Mittens" yesterday!!!
The Bare Metal Monark Bobber Rides Good!


----------



## dasberger (Feb 16, 2022)

Absolutely fantastic weather down south...  Things are starting to bloom and you can tell Spring Fever is just around the corner.  Snuck out for a midweek ride this morning on the '38 Liberty.  Took a cruise through the park and the usual neighborhoods but explored the newest section of our 22 mile rails to trails project known as the Beltline. 

www.beltline.org  It's mind boggling how this trail has changed the face of our city

The most popular sections with tons of new development can be unrideable somedays but this section runs for a couple of miles between a golf course and single family homes.  Amazing how desolate it can be when there aren't 20,000 brand new apartments, yoga studios, $10 a cup coffee shops (yes fair trade oat milk latteccinos or whatever they are)  breweries etc lining both sides









Rails to Trails right before our eyes...









Wide lanes...  So luxurious


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2022)

Oh my goodness gracious, Glorious!





With a Chocolate long John from Randy's Donuts!
Better Every Day!
1940 Western Flyer, WWII service bike, 52 miles;
80 years later.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Is it the clip on the rear sprocket? Some sprockets are thicker and you may have to grind down one side of the clip so it doesn't pop out.






J-wagon said:


> Perhaps try flipping cog so concave faces other direction?



The bike shop flipped the cog backwards.
It's fixed now with a 16 tooth cog.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Feb 16, 2022)

Well, I rode this disasterpiece tonight...and lived to tell about it! Triple-tree moped forks that have been extended with sleeves and pinch bolts, coupled with unicycle dropouts DO NOT make for a rigid steering device. Make note of that! Lol
I can check the Penny Farthing ride off of the bucket list now, technically. 
Edit: for scale, it's roughly a 40" wheel and the handlebars sit at shoulder height.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2022)

Wind Advisory!



Watching waves blowing, birds trying, surfers smiling; 56 miles today.



The little bird on the handlebar,
lost it's head;
Twas blustery indeed!


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 17, 2022)

Short lunch ride after a good cleaning and repacking of bearings. 1954 Leader


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 17, 2022)

Klunking my 1959 Huffman Monark singlespeed, beautiful Chino Hills, Southern California.


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 17, 2022)

Been off the bikes for a while due to a bad cold. I thought I had that Covid crap but tested negative, so no Chinese bug thank God. All good and back to normal so I actually rode 2 bikes today, 5 miles on my 55 Spit in the morning to warm up and 11 miles in the afternoon on the 41 Westfield with 80 warm degrees.  Feels great to be back on my bikes.


----------



## Miq (Feb 17, 2022)

Evening ride out to Gilbert. 






New bike repair station 





48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Feb 18, 2022)

Have been doing longer inland rides on Fridays down here.  Beautiful once again today up San Diego Creek after dead-ending at the Wedge, then crossing the Ferry to Balboa Island, then inland up Newport Back Bay to the Laguna Hills and back.  Modified 28"-er Snyder made Ward Hawthorne Flyer.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2022)

Early morning light ride;
combo Sunrise/Moonset,
Pacific tidings, energy, waves, breezes,
far more than pics can portray.


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 18, 2022)

Just a short ride today to try out the new tires.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2022)

Pick to ride, just for fun;
greenbelts-a-callin'
balloons are flyin'
kids out playin'
really great day.







Sweetie sent text to pick up a movie for Date Night!
Rolling out of Albertsons, a lady says,
"I Love your Bike!"
thanks, me 2 😊


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 18, 2022)

Got tied up with things today and barely had time for a short 7 mile ride late today on the repro Roadmaster.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 18, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Early morning light ride;
> combo Sunrise/Moonset,
> Pacific tidings, energy, waves, breezes,
> far more than pics can portray.
> View attachment 1572544View attachment 1572545



I LOVE the old timey Pipe wrench on the right rear axle just in case of such an emergency... RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 18, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Pick to ride, just for fun;
> greenbelts-a-callin'
> balloons are flyin'
> kids out playin'
> ...



😎


----------



## mrg (Feb 18, 2022)

Great day to head down Santiago creek on the 41 EX DX!


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 19, 2022)

The 49 survivors are headed out to meet some of the public today!!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2022)

Riding requires maintenance; this'n needs some lov-a'gin.





Lots of folks out Saturday morning,
enjoying the beauty.



52 miles in the crowd takes longer; more stops, snacks, obstacles and distractions.
Awesome time!
1936 Colson, Long wheel-base, Double Curved Bar Roadster, Rustjunkie Special.🥰
@razinhellcustomz  that cool little wrench is always with me, in case of need.
That "Davy Crocket" hat under my saddle, is a spare tube.
"Better to have and not need, than to need and not have"🤓


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 19, 2022)

The crusty merc


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 19, 2022)

The wife went walking and I tagged along the walk then rode for a few more miles on my 46 Rollfast.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 19, 2022)

Twice today.


----------



## RPower (Feb 19, 2022)

Catastrophic loss of light to begin the ride - my front light and truss mount flew off into traffic - ant then I had to tie up the drop stand as it lived up to its namesake and perpetually "dropped" at every big bump.  All in all a success though - 48 miles (22 with no motor assist) and one of the smoothest bikes I have ridden.  Hope to make a cruiser ride in Denver tomorrow and ride a real bike lol.


----------



## Miq (Feb 19, 2022)

Sunset ride out to Kyrene on the Columbia Cruiser.  Nice evening here. 













Reverse Sunset (east horizon) was great tonight too.


----------



## ozzie (Feb 19, 2022)

Another beautiful summer’s day to be on the f’ugly 4 gill, my only skip tooth bike.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 20, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Riding requires maintenance; this'n needs some lov-a'gin.
> View attachment 1573290View attachment 1573291
> Lots of folks out Saturday morning,
> enjoying the beauty.
> ...






SKPC said:


> Twice today.
> View attachment 1573513
> View attachment 1573504
> View attachment 1573507
> View attachment 1573509






ozzie said:


> Another beautiful summer’s day to be on the f’ugly 4 gill, my only skip tooth bike. View attachment 1573545
> View attachment 1573546
> 
> View attachment 1573547
> ...



Any chance of sending some of your weather my way.
Endless days of storms, strong winds and rain over here!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 20, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Any chance of sending some of your weather my way.
> Endless days of storms, strong winds and rain over here!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 20, 2022)

Good morning Cabers
7 miles to to town for brunch
Beautiful day here in North Texas


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 20, 2022)

tripple3 said:


>



Hahaha!
I wouldn't expect t anything less from you, you're unstoppable!
Here's what I'm dealing with this afternoon 50mph+ winds.....




... at least I may get out tomorrow.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 20, 2022)

I think of Y'all in other places, wishing for some better conditions...
so i go and take some pics. 
I so love the gifts all around me; enormously blessed beyond imagination.
56 miles, twice to the beach, with church in between.



1st trip to Huntington Beach Pier, where Sandy hangs out every day. ^^^



Blasted down to Sunset Beach after church, back to the HB Pier where all the Cool Cats hang out.
Wonder-filled day; much love for the 1936 Colson Hot Rod.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 20, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Good morning Cabers
> 7 miles to to town for brunch
> Beautiful day here in North Texas
> 
> ...



😎


----------



## SKPC (Feb 20, 2022)

Broke away late for a ride that turned strangely noisy. An unidentifiable rubbing tire sound every rear wheel revolution.  No signs of anything on the outside of the tire. 12miles in but the "squishing" noise became louder. Stopped 5 times to look at the tire, but nada.  I intuitively turned it around as it was driving me nuts, hoping I did not have a soon-to-explode-or-failing tire to deal with.  Rode noisily to within 1/2 mile of home and it finally went.. Something to do with the rim strip and crappy tubes, I didn't want to deal with it being a 1/2 mile away from home, so the "walk of shame" ensued. Plenty of time to reflect on the many walks of shame recorded here over time.... Intuition? Priceless.

Followup Edit: Older tube patched 4-5 times had the sudden failure. Replacing the tube & rim strip fixed the squeaking sound. The noise is still a mystery and never heard before, but may have been my multi-material rim strip(s) moving around?  Spoke holes were all covered by the tape.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 21, 2022)

Before work ride , every one enjoy


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 21, 2022)

Took my '41 Lincoln badged Schwinn DX on the OBC Bluz Cruz yesterday. February's ride is in Memory of one of our founding members Graybeard John. This bike is one he built that I am honored to be the next caretaker. 












I also got a pic of the bike with John's daughter since I don't have one with John. 🙂 



It was another glorious day in Colorado with sunny skies and 65° temps!😍


----------



## Miq (Feb 21, 2022)

Presidents Day ride with my wife and youngest son through N Scottsdale. Windy and cooler but still a beautiful day. 





48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## ozzie (Feb 21, 2022)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1574485
> Broke away late for a ride that turned strangely noisy. An unidentifiable rubbing tire sound every rear wheel revolution.  No signs of anything on the outside of the tire. 12miles in but the "squishing" noise became louder. Stopped 5 times to look at the tire, but nada.  I intuitively turned it around as it was driving me nuts, hoping I did not have a soon-to-explode-or-failing tire to deal with.  Rode noisily to within 1/2 mile of home and it finally went.. Something to do with the rim strip and crappy tubes, I didn't want to deal with it being a 1/2 mile away from home, so the "walk of shame" ensued. Plenty of time to reflect on the many walks of shame recorded here over time.... Intuition? Priceless.



Are they double wall rims?


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2022)

It's Presidents' Day!
Sweetie met me for $5 lunch special at Pizza D'ORO
70 miles along the same beaches as usual; better every day.🥳


----------



## ozzie (Feb 21, 2022)

Making the most of the beautiful weather on my beautiful ‘53 Pleasure Liner. On the return trip I passed through Albert Park where construction of the F1 track is underway.


----------



## ebasnett (Feb 21, 2022)

It’s an old junker, but I bought this 1983 Schwinn Le Tour about a week ago. It’s steel and U.S. made which I like, but I also can’t believe how well this thing performs- even with only the rear derailleur and one brake currently functioning. Can’t wait until all my parts get here!


----------



## palepainter (Feb 21, 2022)

Getting some time in on this old F1 racer.


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 21, 2022)

ebasnett said:


> View attachment 1575048
> It’s an old junker, but I bought this 1983 Schwinn Le Tour about a week ago. It’s steel and U.S. made which I like, but I also can’t believe how well this thing performs- even with only the rear derailleur and one brake currently functioning. Can’t wait until all my parts get here!




Good looking bike and color. Those old 10 speeds are fantastic riders. I have a 74 red Le Tour and 73 kool lemon Continental and enjoy riding both.


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 21, 2022)

Beautiful day today for an 18 mile ride on the 46 Rollfast.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 22, 2022)

Get out early to beat some wind;





Rear tire needs rotation to front.
Really fun drop here for me,
 distracted drivers on PCH love the view;



to Sunset Beach, then HB pier, turn-around to go back into the wind to Sunset;



almost 10 AM now, head for Balboa, Great Mex Shrimp tacos, TWOSday 02/22/2022



20+ mph headwinds now, so i'm rolling Harbor-side of the peninsula, for some fresh views;



rolled with a few other riders out today,
68 miles, IT'S-IT Ice Cream sandwich, perfect day.


----------



## mrg (Feb 22, 2022)

Had some time between appointments at USC so rode a few miles up the Ascot hills ( poor mans Runyon Canyon ) on the 41 Plains & Trains, a windy & cool 2-22-2022 at 2:22, 1st pic USC medical campus in the center, downtown LA on the right, last pic one of the steepest old streets and is steeper in person and goes alot higher past what you can see!


----------



## SKPC (Feb 22, 2022)

Out for a short ride in the wind on the big Monark tanker parachute.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 23, 2022)

It was raining this morning,
so, moved "standards" to Western Flyer, for the fenders.
Third Quarter moon shining down, while it's raining.



@Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 23, 2022)

Great ride with lots to see.





Pretty strong winds again today.
Dentist appointment after lunch.



56 miles total; 40 miles, average 12mph with headwinds for half.
It's not fast, but magical fun.🥰


----------



## ozzie (Feb 23, 2022)

Hoping to snap some decent sunrise photos this morning only to wake to a very grey sky. Still managed to get in an awesome 2 hour ride along the Yarra river trail which winds its way around the city. The ‘53 Pleasure Liner flys now with its modified Shimano coaster hub spinning almost well as a freewheel.


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 23, 2022)

“46 our own hardware ez speed was the choice for today!


Such a great rider, just seems small!


Love the colors….


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 23, 2022)

Evening/ Sunset ride around the neighborhood. Took out my '41 DX on this very windy day. Crazy weather here in the Northeast. So riding has been limited. Good to get out. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## ozzie (Feb 23, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> “46 our own hardware ez speed was the choice for today!View attachment 1576242
> Such a great rider, just seems small!View attachment 1576245
> Love the colors….



I had those same handlebars on my R’master above which made the bike feel cramped. Switched to the McCaskey reverse tillers @tripple3 put me onto and it is a completely different bike. Great for a rider like mine, maybe not for an original beauty like yours.


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 23, 2022)

ozzie said:


> I had those same handlebars on my R’master above which made the bike feel cramped. Switched to the McCaskey reverse tillers @tripple3 put me onto and it feels completely different bike. Great for a rider like mine, maybe not for an original beauty like yours.



I put wider bars on it, just not wide enough, but I don’t think that’s it!


----------



## ozzie (Feb 23, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> I put wider bars on it, just not wide enough, but I don’t think that’s it!



maybe try higher bars but then it won’t look original.


----------



## ebasnett (Feb 23, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Out for a short ride in the wind on the big Monark tanker parachute.
> View attachment 1575726
> View attachment 1575727



Beautiful bike!


----------



## mrg (Feb 23, 2022)

Out again on the 41 Plains & trains, cool and too dam windy!, well 50's seems cold when it was 90 a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 23, 2022)

rat rod 56 phantom cycling SoCal


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 24, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Such a great rider, just seems small!



They're great, "little", riders.🤣




Everybody Loves Schwinn!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 24, 2022)

Big ride for the perfect conditions; 40 degrees at the start.





76 miles in 5.5 hours; Lunch time at woody's





100 miles. Century Ride. Pretty quick for me, room for improvement. TONS OF FUN!!!


----------



## fattyre (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Feb 25, 2022)

Long inland ride yesterday on the 21st C.Hawthorne.  About 60 miles and 1000feet+ of climbing.  Explored many new trails and areas in the Laguna and Irvine foothills.  A non-stop, (exc.photos), long_ new _road ride loop for me. The beach & boardwalk flat riding scene along the water gets boring real fast for me: I don't know how T-3 does the back and forth on the boardwalk all day long sunrise to sunset. How do you do it Mark?🛴⏲️!!! Inquiring minds want to know....☸️    I see that your bikes are getting stripped down and lighter by the day.  Lots of miles!  Where did your heavy wheeled prewar ballooners go? Getting faster may require more bike accessory removal and no ape hangers though!   Ride photos yesterday.  
Heading inland:


Rarely seen Snow on Saddleback. Newport back bay:



San Diego Creek:



Shady Canyon:









Heading back:


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 25, 2022)

Out on the '59 winter warrior mostly buzzing around the neighborhood and the park after some snow clean up. Nicer weather is not all that far off, I really want to get out on a few of the bikes I cleaned up this winter.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 25, 2022)

28 miles on the '07 'Cycles Morot' this afternoon. 
Lovely day finally over here.
Pictured between Brightwell Baldwin and Ewelme.....





...and back in Wallingford.....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 25, 2022)

One more shot, I think the snow is done.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 25, 2022)

Play.
Red light / Green light








Follow your instincts




Wave Palms




Pile 'em high




Today, with Waning gibbous moon ahead of the sun rise; 32 miles.
Crazy weird things going on around.
The power has been off for hours at my house.
Old heavy balloons are magical.🥰


----------



## mrg (Feb 25, 2022)

Out in Orange today so had to stop by Watson's, a 123 yr old drug store/soda fountain then by The Flats where there was a Indian motorcycle shop 100+ yrs ago and of course all the "Orange" history around here, the 41 Planes & trains fits right in.


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 25, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Explored many new trails and areas in the Laguna and Irvine foothills



That's a long ride. I know that Shady cyn bridge, connecting trail from Quail Hill to Bommer


----------



## SKPC (Feb 25, 2022)

Long live long rides right?  T-3?  A short one with mans best friend close to home after a long day. Pray for a cease fire for those in Ukraine...


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 26, 2022)

What a difference a day makes with New England weather!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Feb 26, 2022)

Early, short ride today pre-wind, pre-crowds.  52 Monark.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Early, short ride today pre-wind, pre-crowds. 52 Monark.



We Waved!
That was my 3rd trip to the Tower!
Frost when i pedaled away.



Happy Saturday!
Hung the "Light For All" bag on for some wind resistance fun.
As a child, i was up early Saturdays, folding, riding, and throwing the "INDEPENDENT"
to 150 houses in my neighborhood, before 6:30AM



A friendly camper whose dog is MY friend, gave me Peace-O-Bacon!🥳



Back at the river trail; remember "Speed Kills".



@Hammerhead below "Old Glory" is the Waning Crescent Moon, leading the Sun over the Pacific,
while the tide recedes.



People spend time how they want.
72 miles, with split-second connections, smiles, laughs, Hoots-N-Hollars with countless people,
out enjoying the Day.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 26, 2022)

Took the Green B-6 out this morning to a yard sale. You can't buy too much when you're strapping all your purchases to a 6 hole rack.

 Went out again this afternoon for some Bloody Mary mix and celery. I put the lime in my pocket.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 27, 2022)

28 miles.
Watlington Town Hall.


----------



## sccruiser (Feb 27, 2022)

Great morning ride. Temps finally around 70.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 27, 2022)

Rode today until the vintage rubber began to fail. (old Carlisle Lightnings) Installing different tires tomorrow.


----------



## fattyre (Feb 28, 2022)

It’s almost mud season! A great way to feel like a ten year old after a day of adult bs at work.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 28, 2022)

fattyre said:


> It’s almost mud season! A great way to feel like a ten year old after a day of adult bs at work.



Right! Pedal Pedal Pedal!
Off Work and adult bs today.
Switched bikes due to circumstances, that change.
1940 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty; 64 miles along the coast of Huntington Beach.


----------



## buck hughes (Feb 28, 2022)

sold the bike 5 years ago and just bought it back today so i took it for a ride.


----------



## dasberger (Feb 28, 2022)

Sunny and 70 degrees in the ATL...  Absolutely FERNTASTIC day for a ride.   '38 Liberty


----------



## stezell (Feb 28, 2022)

buck hughes said:


> sold the bike 5 years ago and just bought it back today so i took it or a ride.
> 
> View attachment 1579895



What AM station did you listen to Tom? Cool ride by the way!
Sean


----------



## RPower (Feb 28, 2022)

31 miles on the Hawthorne.  Stopped for some jumps with predicable results lol.


----------



## mrg (Feb 28, 2022)

Ridin my 77 Spitfire on the last day of February, in the high 80's and just heard it's been the driest Jan & Feb ever so who knows what's comin!, rarely seen empty skate park, did a few bowls & jumps and tried not to do something stuped, really wanted to get some big air but rode away before I broke something, Me!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 1, 2022)

17 mile ride out to meet a friend for a beer and a good chat.
'Ciclos Minaco I' on a cold, cloudy afternoon.....


----------



## RPower (Mar 1, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> 17 mile ride out to meet a friend for a beer and a good chat.
> 'Ciclos Minaco I' on a cold, cloudy afternoon.....
> View attachment 1580367



Elegant - I’m guessing it rides that way as well.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 1, 2022)

RPower said:


> Elegant - I’m guessing it rides that way as well.



Thanks.
It does, not so sure about the rider though!


----------



## tjkajecj (Mar 1, 2022)

It's mid 70's in the Midwest, after 3 weeks of ice and snow had to take the Iver out today.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Mar 1, 2022)

after a very chilly few weeks its 7C (about 45F?) today... so yes, at least two rides so far, maybe more later (its drizzling right now)


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 1, 2022)

New Vans tires, threaded valve tubes, with "Slime",
Black Long Spring saddle and grips.
It's ready.



72 miles at the beach today,
meatball sandwich and small salad, on the way home.
Wore out another Yoder Goose horn,
having way more fun, than normal.🥳


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 1, 2022)

installed new Typhoon Cords and tubes, bearing repack, lubed chain and went for a ride to check the pool temp. Still a little chilly, but it's supposed to hit 86 tomorrow.
\


----------



## SKPC (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 1, 2022)

Not what I usually ride but found this 85 GT Timberline this morning and after a little cleaning, lube & tune took it out around town, easy pedal to the top of the parking structure but now remember why I don't ride them much, my neck is in pain from hunching over the bars and the seat is small & hard!, think this one will be moving on to someone that will appreciate it.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 1, 2022)

Rat rod cruising 1961 streamliner


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 2, 2022)

*Warning! Boring Post!*
Thought I might post this as a help, and alternative idea. I personally have used these boxes for about 15 years now. Yesterday finished packing a complete 26" Schwinn B6 for shipment. The Chevy full size pickup front fender boxes are perfect for shipping Torn Down complete bikes, plus usually have extra cardboard and foam in the boxes. These are a heavier gauge of cardboard then most bike boxes, and if you have a relationship with a Local Body Shop they are FREE. Just cut to the size you want, and get started.
Note, the cut shorter box is the one that's finished with the B6 in it!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Mar 2, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Took my '41 Lincoln badged Schwinn DX on the OBC Bluz Cruz yesterday. February's ride is in Memory of one of our founding members Graybeard John. This bike is one he built that I am honored to be the next caretaker. View attachment 1574677
> 
> View attachment 1574680
> 
> ...



One of my most favorite Grey Beard John rides 😎👍 Thank you for sharing Brother 😎 GBJFL


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Mar 2, 2022)

RPower said:


> 31 miles on the Hawthorne.  Stopped for some jumps with predicable results lol.
> 
> View attachment 1579969
> 
> ...



Goose Gossage BMX park, right up the street from my shop!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 2, 2022)

Schwinn1776 said:


> One of my most favorite Grey Beard John rides 😎👍 Thank you for sharing Brother 😎 GBJFL




My pleasure Seth! I've always like it as well and beyond happy to have it.🥰 It's a great riding bike & ready for an overhaul & bigger tires soon.😉


----------



## RPower (Mar 2, 2022)

Schwinn1776 said:


> Goose Gossage BMX park, right up the street from my shop!



Ted’s? Where are you at, I’ll check you out for sure.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Mar 2, 2022)

RPower said:


> Ted’s? Where are you at, I’ll check you out for sure.



Pikes Peak Steel right between the ball fields & soccer fields. Just look for the bright yellow bridge crane.


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 2, 2022)

This was yesterday’s ride but forgot to hit the post reply button 😕

Was out on the 46 Rollfast in the late afternoon for a few miles with 72 degree sunny weather.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 2, 2022)

Had my 66 out today 








Ride video


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 2, 2022)

Got out for about 45 minutes for pics of my build off bike after finishing. Had to get a finished bike thread started for judging.















Really fun bike! 🤓 Gonna loose some air in the tires and go again in a little bit for a longer ride to find the ideal tire pressures. Had them fully inflated to 30psi in back and 60psi up front. More comfortable than I thought it would be and this thing rolls forever. Coasted a full block on level ground.🙂


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 2, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Got out for about 45 minutes for pics of my build off bike after finishing. Had to get a finished bike thread started for judging.View attachment 1580920
> 
> View attachment 1580921
> 
> ...



Very nice! I love the little details like the Mongoose badges on the tank & decals on the fork legs.
Nice job, Eric!


----------



## tjkajecj (Mar 2, 2022)

Low 80's today in our area, took this LWB Colson out for a shakedown cruise.
Recently rescued by a fellow cabe member after spending 80 years hanging in a local barn .

Going to get cold again here, looking forward to the warm weather as the rule rather than the exception.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Where did your heavy wheeled prewar ballooners go?



56 miles, Heavy Duty wheels rolling.
1940 Western Flyer, LABL 1943, WWII service bike.
Flying the edge of North America,
with other birds, bikes, and species,
of all types.





Roll with the changes and obstacles along the way.
Star Queen flagged me down again,
but this time, Huntington Pier.
So much to love, at the beach.








						What bike did you ride today? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I see ya still got some room in the shop!  Strange, but there always seems to be room for “just one more”😎




					thecabe.com


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Mar 2, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Got out for about 45 minutes for pics of my build off bike after finishing. Had to get a finished bike thread started for judging.View attachment 1580920
> 
> View attachment 1580921
> 
> ...



Sweet build Brother 😎👍


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 2, 2022)

Singlespeed klunking beautiful day, Chino Hills, Southern California. 1936 Rollfastback


----------



## Quakertownrich (Mar 2, 2022)

'72 Schwinn Super Sport


----------



## ozzie (Mar 2, 2022)

Picked up this rare SE 29” wheel cruiser last week. Early morning shakedown ride. Very comfortable and easy to ride. Needs taller gearing and the woeful saddle has already been relegated to the parts shelf.


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 2, 2022)

Out on the repro today on a late afternoon lazy ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2022)

Rode AERO KING to the bank.
Really like how this bike handles.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 2, 2022)

A friend & I took a couple of our old schwinns out for nice scenic ride today !
1949 DX 
1955 JAGUAR


----------



## mrg (Mar 2, 2022)

Way more comfortable ride today on my 38 Henderson than hunched over on a mt bike yesterday, rode around my old JC, a lot of new construction but the student center is still there where I saw Berlin, Debra Harry and other early 80's bands at lunch time concerts.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 3, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Very nice! I love the little details like the Mongoose badges on the tank & decals on the fork legs.
> Nice job, Eric!



Thanks Lars! I was attempting to create a bike that looks like it came from Mongoose this way. 🤓 



Schwinn1776 said:


> Sweet build Brother 😎👍



Thank you Seth! It is so much fun to ride! Made it out for a while on it yesterday between appointments to get some detail pics...















After the most frigid temps we've had this year last week, we have been mid to upper 60's this week. Going to be over 70 today so Maurice will be on the prowl this afternoon.......🙂

Weather turns to snow late tomorrow through the weekend. Gotta take advantage of the great weather!


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 3, 2022)

OZ1972 said:


> A friend & I took a couple of our old schwinns out for nice scenic ride today !
> 1949 DX
> 1955 JAGUAR
> 
> ...




WOW! Stunning Jaguar!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2022)

A little bit windy,
but supposed to get real bad later.
52 miles, home for lunch.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 3, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Hoping to snap some decent sunrise photos this morning only to wake to a very grey sky. Still managed to get in an awesome 2 hour ride along the Yarra river trail which winds its way around the city. The ‘53 Pleasure Liner flys now with its modified Shimano coaster hub spinning almost well as a freewheel. View attachment 1576183
> View attachment 1576184
> 
> View attachment 1576185
> ...



Hey Ozzie, do you guys ride on the left side of the trails too? So confusing... Thanks and RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 4, 2022)

.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 4, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1581953
> 
> View attachment 1581976



You must be one of those High Speed young WHIPPER SNAPPERS.. RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 4, 2022)

Been riding this the past couple days since finishing the build. Getting used to it, finding optimal tire pressure(32 up front, 22.5 in rear 🤓  👍 ), checking gearing, etc. Super fun & smooth bike & verrrry happy so far!🥰 Will only get better as I incorporate details I didn't have time to deal with yet.



Saw this Lexus in a parking lot along the St. Vrain Bikeway yesterday & had to get a closer look since it matches my bike.🤣🤣


----------



## RPower (Mar 4, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Been riding this the past couple days since finishing the build. Getting used to it, finding optimal tire pressure(32 up front, 22.5 in rear 🤓  👍 ), checking gearing, etc. Super fun & smooth bike & verrrry happy so far!🥰 Will only get better as I incorporate details I didn't have time to deal with yet.View attachment 1582124
> 
> Saw this Lexus in a parking lot along the St. Vrain Bikeway yesterday & had to get a closer look since it matches my bike.🤣🤣View attachment 1582123
> View attachment 1582128
> ...



Is it comfortable on rides?


----------



## ozzie (Mar 4, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Ozzie, do you guys ride on the left side of the trails too? So confusing... Thanks and RideOnn.. Razin..



Hi Razin. We sure do. regards, ozzie


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 4, 2022)

Out with a few sprinkles on my 38 Henderson, was really bummed when the springer looked a little more tweeted than usual and then noticed one of the AS bolts missing, damm, rode back a bit but who knows when it fell off!, just now thought about the pics, seem I always to take shots of the drive side but could see its definitely gone half way thru the ride, short story long I have to dig up a soso looking AS bolt.


----------



## Santee (Mar 5, 2022)

These shots are from Thursdays ride. Too much rain down my way in So.Cal yesterday.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 5, 2022)

RPower said:


> Is it comfortable on rides?




It is for me. Probably going to replace the seat foam with something thicker & more dense at some point. Certainly not set up for efficiency. My body is happy as long as I'm spinning circles and adapts to whatever I'm on. Did about 15 miles on it yesterday & it's a thigh burner keeping at the upper end of 80-100rpm. Needs 2-4 more teeth on the chainring but is ok for now. 🤓  👍


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 5, 2022)

mrg said:


> Out with a few sprinkles on my 38 Henderson, was really bummed when the springer looked a little more tweeted than usual and then noticed one of the AS bolts missing, damm, rode back a bit but who knows when it fell off!, just now thought about the pics, seem I always to take shots of the drive side but could see its definitely gone half way thru the ride, short story long I have to dig up a soso looking AS bolt.View attachment 1582409
> 
> View attachment 1582410
> 
> ...



Iv'e used short carriage bolts in a pinch on these springers.. Good luck Mark..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 5, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Been riding this the past couple days since finishing the build. Getting used to it, finding optimal tire pressure(32 up front, 22.5 in rear 🤓  👍 ), checking gearing, etc. Super fun & smooth bike & verrrry happy so far!🥰 Will only get better as I incorporate details I didn't have time to deal with yet.View attachment 1582124
> 
> Saw this Lexus in a parking lot along the St. Vrain Bikeway yesterday & had to get a closer look since it matches my bike.🤣🤣View attachment 1582123
> View attachment 1582128
> ...



Really love the bike, not so much the WHATEVER that thing is next to it.. Were did you find the Apes? RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 5, 2022)

Thanks Razin!! I found the bar on Craigslist in Motorcycle Parts For Sale. Was going to use the giant 22" ape hangers until I saw these & had to have 'em. 😉


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 5, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thanks Razin!! I found the bar on Craigslist in Motorcycle Parts For Sale. Was going to use the giant 22" ape hangers until I saw these & had to have 'em. 😉



I found a pair of 1" "Z" bars that i wanted for a project, but have to find a larger stem to make them work.. Really COOOL Mongoose..


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 5, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 5, 2022)

I took this one out for a ride today.  This is the first time since aquiring most of the parts from the ML fall swap.  Installed a new Diamond chain (thanks Blincoe) and to Tyler for the 22 tooth Morrow sprocket.  It rides great!  Now to finish it up!


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 5, 2022)

I took this Montgomery Ward’s bike I picked up yesterday for a spin today. My son road my 79 collegiate.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 5, 2022)

I caught another break in the weather and had some nice dry roads to tool around on. I finally got a chain on my '46 Shelby and a rack, front fender and light on my '51 Phantom. I got to pedal them both around quite a bit,  both super smoooooth.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2022)

...a bit blustery today...



blowing sand places, it shouldn't be.





AERO KING 36 miles;
til it wasn't fun anymore.🤣


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 5, 2022)

Sunny, but very cold and windy.......


----------



## Miq (Mar 5, 2022)

Sunny and windy here too.  Beautiful sky today riding with Eric in N Scottsdale, AZ on the Maricopa Trail. 










48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 5, 2022)

Out on a pair of  schwinns  today  , lower 70's in early March in Ohio is pretty rare 👌 
53 Panther 
53 Phantom


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 5, 2022)

Beautiful sunny day today, 14 miles on the repop Roadmaster.


----------



## mrg (Mar 5, 2022)

Rode the 38 straight bar around the 135 yr old LA County poor farm and another building gutted by fire, I guess their saving money and letting the homeless burn down one building at a time😡


----------



## tacochris (Mar 5, 2022)

Put in a few miles on the red 55 with the kiddo.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 6, 2022)

Old Saturday was fun! Yep, it looks it's age!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Speed King (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## tacochris (Mar 6, 2022)

The boy wanted to go on another adventure today....took the Funky54 today.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 6, 2022)

Rode in the Valley of the Sun Today


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2022)

I set-up and left on Velvet;
light turned green;
dirt-trail one mile.



the hub started slipping,
so i turned back home, 8 mile loop.



So this bike was most ready, moved the regular stuff, and headed for the beach, then Long Beach.



Fun group of bike enthusiasts, with a great selection of bikes to Oogle.



A lovely day and ride back to Orange County, and home to Fountain Valley.
1936 Hot Rod Colson, 46+ miles.


----------



## Miq (Mar 6, 2022)

Good looking Scottsdale ride pics @Tim the Skid!  

Quick ride to the park with my family. 





41 New World


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 6, 2022)

Evening cruise around the neighborhood on my '41 DX. A beautiful day here the Northeast. Caught sunset and the waxing crescent moon. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## JLF (Mar 6, 2022)

Last ride on my 1937 Shelby today before its off to its new CABE caretaker.  Its been a lot of fun!  I just decided having two of a kind was 'hording'.  I should let someone else enjoy it.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 6, 2022)

Melty moody


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 6, 2022)

Decided to drag out the ShelBMX for one last ride before it goes up for sale.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 6, 2022)

Rode the Iver truss roadster with original wood rims today!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 6, 2022)

Nicer day today.....the ole 35/36 TriBar out for a little jaunt.....


----------



## schwinnja (Mar 6, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Nicer day today.....the ole 35/36 TriBar out for a little jaunt.....
> 
> View attachment 1583822
> 
> ...



MARCH MEET @FAMOSO?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 6, 2022)

schwinnja said:


> MARCH MEET @FAMOSO?



Yep!


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 6, 2022)

The wife and I cruising around on a couple of our old schwinns in miamisburg  , Ohio just south of Dayton , ohio , great Miami River was calm & still today,  thanks for looking 👍


----------



## Coalfield (Mar 6, 2022)

I don’t post so often, being a rider of skinny tires, but here are the vintage I have ridden within the last couple of weeks.  Dry days in the 40*s in coastal PNW makes for nice cool conditions. Winter bibs make it plenty warm.
In order: red barn, 1981 AustroDaimler Olympian.  2x6, has always been the fendered bike; late 80’s English Falcon; ‘72 Bottecchia Giro d Italia.  
Roll On!


----------



## mrg (Mar 7, 2022)

Fun ride around LB on the 38 Henderson with the CC gang.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 7, 2022)

Coalfield said:


> I don’t post so often, being a rider of skinny tires, but here are the vintage I have ridden within the last couple of weeks.  Dry days in the 40*s in coastal PNW makes for nice cool conditions. Winter bibs make it plenty warm.
> In order: red barn, 1981 AustroDaimler Olympian.  2x6, has always been the fendered bike; late 80’s English Falcon; ‘72 Bottecchia Giro d Italia.
> Roll On!
> View attachment 1583990View attachment 1583991View attachment 1583992



Don't let those skinny tyres stop you from posting, I don't have any balloon tyred bikes, just post what you ride today!
Keep up the good work.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 7, 2022)

Beautiful autumn day for a ride on the SE 29” wheel Big Style. New seat, grips and a larger front chainwheel has transformed it into a great bike. Rode to the bay and then on the way home I did a lap of the F1 track where construction of the facilities is continuing. 










Pit straight.




Esses at the end of the straight.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 7, 2022)

Coalfield said:


> I don’t post so often, being a rider of skinny tires, but here are the vintage I have ridden within the last couple of weeks.  Dry days in the 40*s in coastal PNW makes for nice cool conditions. Winter bibs make it plenty warm.
> In order: red barn, 1981 AustroDaimler Olympian.  2x6, has always been the fendered bike; late 80’s English Falcon; ‘72 Bottecchia Giro d Italia.
> Roll On!
> View attachment 1583990View attachment 1583991View attachment 1583992



Beautiful bikes you have there.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 7, 2022)

28 miles again on the 'Ciclos Minaco I' this afternoon. 
9° Celsius in the sunshine. 
The view from the table at my coffee stop.....




...on the way home, my headbadge reflecting a little light in a dark world.....


----------



## GUSMC (Mar 7, 2022)

Quick ride to the shops in Bonnie Scotland. stopping on the way back to admire the view before returning home.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 7, 2022)

Great ride, 2 times to this water tower in Sunset Beach.
Oral surgery after; took a selfie while he stitched me up.🤓


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 7, 2022)

Slid in a little end of the day spin


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 7, 2022)

Took a break from the fat tire bikes and rode the 73  Continental 18 miles today before the rain arrived.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 8, 2022)

Early morning ride to the bay on my 68 Typhoon. Got to see the ferry from Tasmania pull into Station Pier.


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 8, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Early morning ride to the bay on my 68 Typhoon. Got to see the ferry from Tasmania pull into Station Pier.View attachment 1584941
> View attachment 1584942
> 
> View attachment 1584944




Tasmania, birthplace of my favorite 30s -40s movie star, Errol Flynn. No body in my book can play Robin Hood or Captain Blood like him.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 8, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Tasmania, birthplace of my favorite 30s -40s movie star, Errol Flynn. No body in my book can play Robin Hood or Captain Blood like him.



Most likely the suavest bloke to come off the Island!


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 8, 2022)

Riding the 41 Westfield today.


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 8, 2022)

Mission Beach San Diego on my crusty 56 Schwinn that I leave here to ride when I’m here. Nice day for a ride. Rode the beachfront trail and back by Mission Bay. My wife rode a rented cruiser. On vacation from Michigan. Glad to be here.


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 9, 2022)

Short lunch ride on the 1940 Dx


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 9, 2022)

41 'fixed' miles on "Inconnu" today.
Abingdon market square early this morning.....


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 9, 2022)

Still shaking down the newly re minted 1938 Roadmaster Supreme.








It’s so fresh, it still smells like wet paint. Lol!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 9, 2022)

Back to work, riding this old WWII licensed,
1940 Western Flyer Heavy Duty,
with Light carrier, Good News bag.😎



...light this place both ways...^^^



"Watch For CARS!!!"
sidewalks for protection...






This looks identical to a convertible Sweetie & i dated in;   ^^^
Fountain Valley HS 1985 Senior Prom night!😊
parked along the work route, regularly...



Gas prices keep going higher;
just another thing to Ride More!🥳
Digging 41 fixed miles Darren! @dnc1 🤩


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 9, 2022)

Yeah, those gas prices are making those pedals look pretty good!
The station around the corner is already over $6.00 bucks a gallon!
I almost wouldn’t mind it if it was just the price of gas, but, it’s going to radically effect the price of everything else.
We’ll be longing for the days of the $25,000 dollar Aerocycle. Lol!


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 9, 2022)

cruising a couple of miles 78 HD 😎


----------



## mrg (Mar 9, 2022)

Rode down the old tracks to downtown on the Chartreuse Columbia, really liking the Sachs 2 spd now with a bigger gear.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 10, 2022)

An unexpected dump yesterday, I might hazard to say prettiest snow we have had all winter. Not much of a ride just down the street to see how  the old twisted willow is handling the weight. I do not like to ride some of my bikes in this stuff, I need to do some work on this one so I made an exception today. I could not pass up a few pics with this backdrop.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Mar 10, 2022)

Sunday was freakishly warm... a solid 70F on the first Sunday in March in Canada???

EVERYTHING came out and was adjusted and ridden... except the poor Vespa, the wind got so bad that I had to give up motorcycling for the day, it was down right scary and I think the first time in 44 years the wind has been so bad as to force me off a motorcycle when I wanted to ride.

 today? 34F right now, but I'll be out later on something anyway.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2022)

Pics from last weekend's Cyclone Coasters Ride.


----------



## fattyre (Mar 10, 2022)

Ride it until the wheels won’t spin!


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 10, 2022)

Golden yellow heavy duty shcwinn 78


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2022)

Same thing; different day.
How far is it to and from work @fattyre 
Round trip is 16 miles, yesterday and today,
24 miles if i go to the beach after work.😎





"Practically perfect in every way." Mary Poppins


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 10, 2022)

Changed wheels out and took for a spin! 1941(by the serial number charts but suspect slightly later with painted braces). Crank is 1941 and Morrow coaster brake is date 1st quarter of 1941(K1). 



We'll call this a 1941 BA97 with springer option-badged as 'Ace'(also decal on the downtube)-first year with large wing guard.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 11, 2022)

My '85 Merc (formerly Tad's) just came off the (re)build stand - had to make some changes for it to fit me.  
(though it never quite fit Tad, either)



Yesterday is why we live in Texas.  There's a nasty blow and a freeze tonight, but yesterday, we got cool air with a light S. breeze, warm sun, and a glorious afternoon in the 70s.  
Our buddy Lou has taken a job with the city, riding the greenways in 4-hour, 20+ mile shifts.  


 


Of course he's riding his assigned city parks bike.  
Stopping at all the trailheads to check for vagrants, graffiti and broken glass made for both a good pace and good distance (24 mi) for my break-in ride, getting to know a new half-step triple on the grades, brakes, fit - all that stuff.  



Lou got me in front of the camera.  



and of course, I got my bike there again



It was fun, we're going to have to do this again


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 11, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> My '85 Merc (formerly Tad's) just came off the (re)build stand - had to make some changes for it to fit me.
> (though it never quite fit Tad, either)
> View attachment 1586422
> Yesterday is why we live in Texas.  There's a nasty blow and a freeze tonight, but yesterday, we got cool air with a light S. breeze, warm sun, and a glorious afternoon in the 70s.
> ...



Great to see it out and about.
Lucky Lou, if only we had jobs like that over here!


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 11, 2022)

Took the ‘96 Dyno Glide out for a long morning ride today around town. Beautiful day and great to get some miles in.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 11, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Great to see it out and about.
> Lucky Lou, if only we had jobs like that over here!



hey Darren,
Yeah, he finally retired from the business world last fall and was very happy to get the city job.
First couple of weeks, riding 25 miles on consecutive days was really hard on him - especially, there's so much terrain covering the expanse of the greenway system.
San Antonio has always been flood prone, and all the flood plains are park land, connected by trails that follow the creeks.
It's so neat, how close you can be to neighborhoods, malls, and downtown, and not be able to recognize it from the wooded trail.
There are 4 trail stewards assigned to every 10 miles in all daylight hours.  Minimum wage, but a great part-time job.
I was impressed yesterday how strong he rides now for 72-y-o. 






I'll add this about Lou.  Part of the job is talking to people, helping them with repairs.  The trail stewards have to attend online classes for first aid, CPR, bike mechanics, etc.  Garrulous Lou fits right in, interfacing with people is his best skill, and he loves it.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2022)

Great day for riding at the beach.
Triple trips to the tower in Sunset Beach, plus an extra mini-loop with another rider,
turned around again...





my buddy Fearless checking it out...^^^  1st trip...




Flying up-drafts with the sea gulls, at the cliffs...



2nd trip back through Bolsa Chica ...



3rd trip to Sunset Beach, resulted in seeing Waxing Gibbous Moon rising;
sun and moon shining down simultaneously, with the wind at my back;
Better Every day.



@Hammerhead Moon-Shot.
76 miles today, for the fun-of-it!🥰


----------



## ian (Mar 11, 2022)

Finally got my butt back in the saddle after 2 plus months working on the cottage. 1935 Colson with my new dropstand and clip. The weather was nice and warm ( 60 and sunny) so it was a perfect way to finish the day.


----------



## mrg (Mar 11, 2022)

Still have the Columbia out so a few more miles around Orange.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 11, 2022)

Cruised around town on the 36 Snyder Townie.   The flat carbon low-rise bars, a recent swap-out, is flipping my riding switch compared with longhorns.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 11, 2022)

tacochris said:


> The boy wanted to go on another adventure today....took the Funky54 today.
> 
> View attachment 1583604
> 
> ...



Hey Chris, just wanted to say that i LOVE the Funky 54 Phantom... I still am gathering a few bits for my 56 so that i can start to build mine... RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 11, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Early morning ride to the bay on my 68 Typhoon. Got to see the ferry from Tasmania pull into Station Pier.View attachment 1584941
> View attachment 1584942
> 
> View attachment 1584944



Hey Ozzie, that's pretty cool watching the Tasmania ferry pull in.. We have a ferry that goes across Lake Michigan to Ludington from Manitowoc.. Would love to catch yours to the Taz Land.. RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## tacochris (Mar 11, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Chris, just wanted to say that i LOVE the Funky 54 Phantom... I still am gathering a few bits for my 56 so that i can start to build mine... RideOnn.. Razin..



Hey buddy thanks for taking the time to say that!  Ol Funky54 is a one of a kind phantom and has literally become my favorite and most solid smooth rider so its gonna stay like it is forever!  Lol
Bring on the 56!


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 11, 2022)

If you like green here you go.. Encinitas,Ca. Near moonlight beach. Someone’s beautiful front yard. Went for a ride around the local neighborhoods and a bit down Hwy101. Beautiful clear day.


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 11, 2022)

Took the 80 Suburban out on a 14 mile ride this morning. Love how the Positron gears shifts.


----------



## Miq (Mar 11, 2022)

Night ride to Kyrene with Philthy.  Scouted out a new watering hole along the canal. 




48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## JimScott (Mar 11, 2022)

Hilltopper electric...


----------



## ozzie (Mar 12, 2022)

Love this building. Workshop and man cave on the ground floor and residence upstairs.







Spotted this wild Boom trike at the beach. The 4 exhaust pipes and Ford and Mustang badges on the back had me searching for a small block Ford under the seat but a search later on the web revealed it was powered by a 1.6L 200hp 4 banger.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 12, 2022)

.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 12, 2022)

Out on the 'Cambio Corsa' equipped Cicli Vecchi today.  Another little spin of 20 miles.
Nice, bright sunny day with a breeze blowing, but only around 11° Celsius.
Still not managing successful gear changes all of the time, more like a 50% success rate!









...both photos taken in or around the village of Ewelme,  Oxfordshire, England.


----------



## Miq (Mar 12, 2022)

Ride to the park with my family.  


41 New World and 48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 12, 2022)

Saturday morning light ride, 03/12/2022, 48 degrees at 6:24 AM,
light changed at Brookhurst to go STRAIGHT to the Sub-station,
dirt side of the river-trail 1 mile.😎





Ride up, to ride down;           ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^
every time, every day.😆



Osprey sushi breakfast in Bolsa Chica.   ^^^



Same Up-N-Down. ^^^



46 miles in, 6 more home, for 52 mile, busy Saturday.



Stopped to check out the bikes and riders for the 2nd Saturday, monthly Rat Rod Ride, 10 year anniversary.
Frank, @cyclonecoaster.com  and Jeannine and Sailor were there too!
Already had too much fun, headed home.
Funny thing to me, the office there, is where i got braces for my teeth in 1978.🧐🤨🤓


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 12, 2022)

Another snowy Saturday in the Great Northeast, another ride for the '59 Winter Warrior. The city salt and general grime taking its toll, this one was sounding a little rough the other night. Luckily the weather kept me close to home if it went down. Hopefully this is one of the last rides of the season for this one.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 12, 2022)

Kiddo decided he wanted to go on another adventure today so loaded up his SE and Funky54 and hit the trails.  Did around 6 miles but went off the path and did some exploring...
The pic with the bikes is normally 15-20’ under water....pretty solid day.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2022)

Twas a Wonder-Filled, "Schwinn" Sunday, 03/13/2022.
Christmas 1953, this 1954 WASP, New model and Opalescent Green,
painted S-2s and 1" pitch chain, original Typhoon Cords; 60+ miles today.🥰



Newport Pier; picked up another pair of Sunglasses.🥳



Harbor side, Balboa peninsula ^^^



Awesome ride through Old Towne Orange.
Check out the thread in "Events and Rides".


Santa Ana River Trail runs along River View Golf course.  ^^^




There's too many connections in this intersection to list....
"we only see the "Tip" of the ice-burg..."



New Departure brakes quick, when this Greenback was spotted, blowing towards me in the gutter;
at strawberry field....



One last pic to show the bikes that went on the ride.
There were a bunch more, at the Circle, Awesome bikes to behold!


----------



## vincev (Mar 13, 2022)

Not much of a ride but it was sunny and kind of warm today......dug it out of the back garage and had to give it a quick ride No I dont have green grass yet.lol 





...


----------



## Miq (Mar 13, 2022)

Fun afternoon ride in downtown Phoenix checking out street art, the buildings, and people watching. 😎


























48 Columbia Urban Cruiser


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 13, 2022)

..Joined some friends in Orange County on the ‘35 Bluebird.  Rode about two blocks before resting for breakfast, then another two blocks before ducking into a bar to regain my breath.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 14, 2022)

I spent most of the afternoon on my new Mongoose yesterday enjoying how smooth it rides. 🤓


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 14, 2022)

Early to the shop, then to the beach after work, 24 mile loop.
Couple interruptions along the way,
 allowed the Waxing Gibbous Moon to rise up,
 above the power lines,
 before arrival back home.😎


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 14, 2022)

Out doin donuts


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 14, 2022)

Put about 8mi on this one tonight...showing a little use on those fresh tires finally.


----------



## mrg (Mar 14, 2022)

A few miles down Santiago creek today before putting the Columbia back in the shed!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 15, 2022)

28 miles again on the 'Minaco I'.
The 'daffs' are blooming lovely; most villages have them planted on the approach roads. These are a few outliers in-between Upperton and Ewelme. 
Fitted a 1950's 'Brooks' saddle bag support to help take the weight of my new canvas bag.....




...more 'daffs' in the woodland garden behind.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 15, 2022)

Hey cool kids, it's been awhile. 
Back in the saddle again. 

😎


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 15, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Waxing Gibbous Moon to rise up,



Same still up, setting between palms waving,
the whole ride in to work.🥳



I rode to the beach after work to celebrate "rIDES of March".🥳



March 15, 2022; Tuesday, 1940 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty WWII "Service Bike",
still doin' it.


----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2022)

A few miles down the Rio San Gabriel on the Mahowald SK!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 15, 2022)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> ..Joined some friends in Orange County on the ‘35 Bluebird.  Rode about two blocks before resting for breakfast, then another two blocks before ducking into a bar to regain my breath.
> 
> View attachment 1588430
> 
> View attachment 1588431



WOW, Man i just love your Elgin.. That bike just rolls down the road OOZING COOOL.... RideOnn... Razin..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 15, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Early to the shop, then to the beach after work, 24 mile loop.
> Couple interruptions along the way,
> allowed the Waxing Gibbous Moon to rise up,
> above the power lines,
> ...



So how many papers on your route?


----------



## Gully (Mar 15, 2022)

Next week I might ride and post one.  The frost is just starting to come out and the gravel drive and a bit of a messy challenge at the time.  I live in the boonies up north lol!


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 16, 2022)

45f this morning. 

Elgin.


----------



## Sven (Mar 16, 2022)

A predawn ride into work today. It's been a while since in the saddle.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> So how many papers on your route?



No Limits;
No idea....
Light For All carrier bag, Sun shines everywhere....
Who Knows?
Waxing Gibbous Moon up during morning ride to work,
peeking through the clouds,
Bolsa Sub-station, HB.





Sidewalks home for me, thanks;
i'm invisible anyway.😜


----------



## sccruiser (Mar 16, 2022)

Did about 7 miles on the Elgin.


----------



## vincev (Mar 16, 2022)

Another short ride but the weather was great today;.............


----------



## ogre (Mar 16, 2022)

To USPS today on shakedown ride of  1960 Schwinn Jaguar, for cross-country saddle delivery (to  another Jaguar?)

Gotta get laid-back seat post and gears, this town is hilly and I'm no longer young


----------



## mrg (Mar 16, 2022)

The SK is my best riding 24" ( still with 24" tripple steps ) but still have a problem keeping the stem super tight so been staying away from jumps and twisting situations. After dropping stuff at FedEx a few miles around Lakewood today.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Mar 17, 2022)

ogre said:


> To USPS today on shakedown ride of 1960 Schwinn Jaguar, for cross-country saddle delivery (to  another Jaguar?)
> 
> Gotta get laid-back seat post and gears, this town is hilly and I'm no longer young
> 
> View attachment 1590180




*Yup...!




*


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 17, 2022)

Beautiful gorgeous day for a late afternoon ride on the 41 Westfield. An easy 12 miles and then grilling’ time.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 17, 2022)

New seat post.

These tires are a great ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 17, 2022)

Same bike, same route to work,
then the beach after.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 17, 2022)

Rode my green klunker to the reservoir on saint dont friggin pinch me day


----------



## JLF (Mar 17, 2022)

The ‘42 Colson is so fun.  It feels like a big BMX bike.  Thinking about swapping on modern wheels for brakes that work and roll straight.  Maybe a BMX crankset too?  Wind chill kept the mile count low.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 18, 2022)

In the 40s again this morning.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 18, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> In the 40s again this morning.



here too, 48 degrees when riding away;
light turns green=go Straight.😀







Full Moon setting, power and lights all mixing it all up....





Two trips to this tower and back to the river;
time for tacos at Great Mex in Balboa.🥰



Good comparison of color and shades of loveliness;
64 miles on a truly gorgeous day.


----------



## ian (Mar 18, 2022)

Got the '28 Colson Flyer out and cruised around the 'hood a bit. Daffies blooming here as well, lots to see and do in my new hometown 😀. The structure behind my ride is the Flippin Castle. No, really! 
62 and cloudy but Spring is on the way.  Yippee.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 18, 2022)

Evening ride around the neighborhood. '41 DX on this beautiful day, temperatures in the upper 60's. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 18, 2022)

Rode the chrome one today


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 18, 2022)

After dinner ride.
Wind let up, no longer 25mph, now just 10mph wind.
63f and a nice sunset to top it off.

Gotta get some lights for this dude.


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 18, 2022)

Out for a morning ride on the Heavy Duti today. Glad spring is almost here for all of our cold weather resident riders!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 18, 2022)

Some great brickworks


----------



## mrg (Mar 18, 2022)

Rode over to get the Friday taco special in Orange today.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 19, 2022)

Dug this island cruiser out for the first time since my vacation on Long Beach Island.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 19, 2022)

takein' in the sights


----------



## ballooney (Mar 19, 2022)

Rode over to the rural cemetery today with my son.  He hasn’t shown much interest in old bikes lately so jumped in the opportunity when he asked to go for a ride. 41 bmx cruiser and 47 B6


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 19, 2022)

Lights!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2022)

Long day away from home...



Full-ish, Waning Gibbous moon going down;



Bolsa Chica State Beach;
   PCH drivers hardly notice anything at 60 mph...



bought this Schwinn with surf racks in Sunset Beach,
pulled it along-side of me back to the surfers at 16.5
@kayco bought the rack, making it easier to wheel to HB pier.



Ran into Mark @MP12965 
sold the Schwinn to Joe @ZACKS
So riding time...



soaring brown pelicans...




flat tire, piece of glass;
Slime held the seal to ride back to where Sweetie was working;
everything worked out all right.🥰


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 19, 2022)

Took the ‘84 Schwinn for a sunset cruise. The orb came along for a ride as well!


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 19, 2022)

My 3-cent wonder bicycle ....,found it out by a curb, put there for refuse collection ....needed air in the tires ....true the rear wheel ....*3-cents* of grease in the rear hub ....voila !, I'm *BACK IN THE SADDLE AGAIN, OUT WHERE A FRIEND IS A FRIEND* ....thanks, Mr. Autry


----------



## Miq (Mar 19, 2022)

Wonderful evening desert klunking with Eric in north Scottsdale AZ.  The Hookworms hated the few deep sand patches but worked surprisingly well on everything else.  Mostly flat easy desert bike trails and tons of cacti to take pics with.  🌵










Had to hop the gates at the cattle guard.





10 miles on the 48 Columbia Desert Cruiser


----------



## ozzie (Mar 19, 2022)

First ride of the week as I have been extra busy at work. Had to hop on my fastest accelerating bike for a quick blast to the bay to burn off some steam, getting airborne wherever I could.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 20, 2022)

43 miles on the 'Elan' elliptical equipped '36 'Minaco II' on Saturday. 
Riding around south-west Oxfordshire and the Vale of the White Horse with the V-CC.....




...cycle pictured in Britwell-cum-Sotwell on my way home.....








...Happy riding everyone!


----------



## SKPC (Mar 20, 2022)

Fortunate enough to get out yesterday for an hour or so. 3-spd '36' *Snyder*.


----------



## Santee (Mar 20, 2022)

Yesterdays ride. Ruff Tango #079. Came across this Chrysler Town and Country Space Ship.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 20, 2022)

Took this old thing out to blow off the cobwebs. 

Pierce D.B.R.R.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 20, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Took this old thing out to blow off the cobwebs.
> 
> Pierce D.B.R.R.View attachment 1592165



Very nice!
Have you done a battery/LED conversion on the carbide lamp?


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 20, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Very nice!
> Have you done a battery/LED conversion on the carbide lamp?



yes, it has been converted by a member here.

Holds a charge forever and doesn't blow out in the wind like it did on kerosene.  The battery tube also has port and starboard lights in it.


----------



## Miq (Mar 20, 2022)

Cool light @piercer_99 !  

I went for a quick ride to the park with my family before the wind picked up. 



41 New World


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2022)

1934 AIRFLYTE, moto bike by Huffman
Santa Ana River Trail, to Orange.






Tried a different exit off the trail,
ended up on top of the highest over-pass around.
"Orange Crush"



Way-Cool Event with vehicles from a long time ago.


----------



## Gully (Mar 20, 2022)

Took the maiden voyage on my newest purchase a 1950 CWC Roadmaster.  I carefully cleaned and greased/oiled everything, new tires makes for a great day for a ride, but the roads are still pretty muddy around here.  After a quick hose down I took this cloudy sunset pic.  First pic of the bike!


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 20, 2022)

Rode the '38 Standard on the Bluz Cruz today. Great day!


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 20, 2022)

Downtown on my BMX good day 😎


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 21, 2022)

I took my newest build for the OBC Bluz Cruz in Denver yesterday to enjoy 66° weather with some fellow bicycle enthusiasts. Several folks I haven't seen in a while made it to the ride with some great bikes! Again I was caught up in the day and only took one picture....... 🙄


----------



## ian (Mar 21, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I took my newest build for the OBC Bluz Cruz in Denver yesterday to enjoy 66° weather with some fellow bicycle enthusiasts. Several folks I haven't seen in a while made it to the ride with some great bikes! Again I was caught up in the day and only took one picture....... 🙄 View attachment 1592866



R.A.D !!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 21, 2022)

Thanks @ian !! (it's so much fun to ride.🙂🙂🙂)


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 21, 2022)

Out on the 'Minaco II' again.
Another 30 miles in sunny, 14° Celsius weather with little wind to speak of.
Pictured firstly (looking back across the way I'd come up) on my ascent into the Chiltern Hills via Swyncombe.....





...then having traversed along the escarpment passing through the villages of Cookley Green and Christmas Common I stopped to admire the view halfway down Watlington Hill, looking towards Aylesbury; it was a gorgeous Spring afternoon.....




When I got home I used my latest finished project  for its first little spin to nip into town and do some grocery shopping; and I think I can safely say that you may never have seen this marque before.
It's an 'RVR Riga', built in Riga, capital of Latvia in 1957.....








...it's certainly different!


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 21, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Out on the 'Minaco II' again.
> Another 30 miles in sunny, 14° Celsius weather with little wind to speak of.
> Pictured firstly (looking back across the way I'd come up) on my ascent into the Chiltern Hills via Swyncombe.....
> View attachment 1593085
> ...



this looks fast just sitting there.

great lines to it.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 21, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> this looks fast just sitting there.
> 
> great lines to it.
> 
> View attachment 1593110



Thanks, It's actually quite a long, leggy wheelbased machine. 
But not as heavy as I thought it would be.
Those semi-dropped handlebars definitely give it a slightly 'rakish' sporty style. I thought they had just been flipped over, but no, it's how they are pictured in the '57 catalogue.....




...I hope to give it a longer run out on Thursday, I'll  report back on how it rides then.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 21, 2022)

Storms coming in fast, got the 1978 Huffy Good Vibrations back on the road.
New seat post installed, new tires, same old Huffy that I have had since it was new.

Rain wrapped tornadoes in that mess.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 21, 2022)

Morning ride to the shop, in the dark, under the Waning Gibbous Moon.
Afternoon ride down to the beach, to see it again.🥳😎🥰


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 21, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Storms coming in fast, got the 1978 Huffy Good Vibrations back on the road.
> New seat post installed, new tires, same old Huffy that I have had since it was new.
> 
> Rain wrapped tornadoes in that mess.
> ...



Stay safe, I'm South of ya & just got this on TV...


----------



## ozzie (Mar 21, 2022)

Rode 24 miles today on the 51 Panther to an old stone prison in an inner suburb of Melbourne to get some photos for Stonework Saturday. The springer fork I fitted yesterday works great. This is the first American bike I ever bought, way back in 2011. Actually it started as only a frame and kickstand and I have changed it so many times over the years I have owned it.


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 21, 2022)

Rode two  bikes today. First five miles on the 80 Suburban earlier today with the wife who is getting interested in biking.








.
Then 12 milles on my 46 Rollfast.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 21, 2022)

Late afternoon overlook


----------



## Quakertownrich (Mar 22, 2022)

'73 Schwinn World Voyageur - Opaque Blue


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 22, 2022)

I'm sure there's a Gal out there that's close to everyone's Heart!
My 49, 2 tone Monark survivor.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Mar 22, 2022)

Took the DX for a shakedown cruise after installing paperboy rack still a little wet and icy around here .
Bought nice wire basket at a garage sale a couple of years ago works perfect in the paperboy basket and also fit perfect in the basket for my 1933 
CCM delivery bike .
Will be great for grocery shopping newspaper rack by itself will hold 3 fifteen packs of canned beer


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 22, 2022)

bleedingfingers said:


> Took the DX for a shakedown cruise after installing paperboy rack still a little wet and icy around here .
> Bought nice wire basket at a garage sale a couple of years ago works perfect in the paperboy basket and also fit perfect in the basket for my 1933
> CCM delivery bike .
> Will be great for grocery shopping newspaper rack by itself will hold 3 fifteen packs of canned beer
> ...



😎 😎😎


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 22, 2022)

Work bike 16 miles round-trip.


----------



## Girlbike (Mar 22, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Took my '41 Lincoln badged Schwinn DX on the OBC Bluz Cruz yesterday. February's ride is in Memory of one of our founding members Graybeard John. This bike is one he built that I am honored to be the next caretaker. View attachment 1574677
> 
> View attachment 1574680
> 
> ...



You so lucky to have a group of oldies enthusiasts! I'm going to start trying in earnest to get it going here in Maryland.


----------



## Girlbike (Mar 22, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> Evening/ Sunset ride around the neighborhood. Took out my '41 DX on this very windy day. Crazy weather here in the Northeast. So riding has been limited. Good to get out. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1576247
> View attachment 1576250
> View attachment 1576255
> ...



You are the man! Is that snow on the ground?


----------



## mrg (Mar 22, 2022)

Mountains to the sea, rode the Mahowald SK up around USC & Dodger stadium ( Dodgers still in AZ ), then drove to 2nd app 25 mi south in LB and rode a few miles around downtown.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 23, 2022)

Girlbike said:


> You so lucky to have a group of oldies enthusiasts! I'm going to start trying in earnest to get it going here in Maryland.





I am very thankful for my blessings. We are going to start our Wednesday Bike Night in mid May that runs through September as well. This will be the 18th season for Bike Night being done by Bicycle Longmont.

That would be awesome if you started something in your area! The Old Bikes Club and Longmont Bike Night are on Facebook for ideas or you can reach out to them if you're on FB. Ryan from Bike Night has helped other organizations get something going in nearby towns. Go for it!! 👍  👍


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 23, 2022)

New seat and my maiden voyage on the smooth riding 34 Huffman. Even when I owned it previously, I never had a chance to “kick the pedal” before I sold it. I wanna give a shout out to my friend Gabe “WiseGuy Custom Bikes” for making a one of a kind design for me. Fits like a glove 🧤!!!


----------



## Girlbike (Mar 23, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I am very thankful for my blessings. We are going to start our Wednesday Bike Night in mid May that runs through September as well. This will be the 18th season for Bike Night being done by Bicycle Longmont.
> 
> That would be awesome if you started something in your area! The Old Bikes Club and Longmont Bike Night are on Facebook for ideas or you can reach out to them if you're on FB. Ryan from Bike Night has helped other organizations get something going in nearby towns. Go for it!! 👍  👍



Yeah,it looks like a Facebook page is a good start. When I get one going, and it looks cool etc I'll try to contact him. One of the things I was thinking about was to post fliers (flyers?) at the bike shops around here and at the swap meets up in Pennsylvania this May.
Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 23, 2022)

Schwinn stingray Fair Lady 1968 🏁


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 23, 2022)

It's still very dark before 5AM when pedaling away;
love to have clear skies for the Waning Gibbous Moon shining its' light.



On my way home, text to get that low-voltage tool for tomorrow.
"No problem Boss, got IT!"😎


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 23, 2022)

Short ride to catch some vitamin D! 1937 Schwinn BA97 badged as 'LaSalle' w/option-front drum brake.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 23, 2022)

Just an old department store bike.
😎


----------



## ozzie (Mar 23, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Just an old department store bike.
> 😎
> 
> View attachment 1594122



Those were the days...........


----------



## mrg (Mar 23, 2022)

Dropped of my car for service so rode the 5 miles home, still have the weird problem with the aluminum goose heck coming loose even when it's really tight?? so no more jumps!


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 23, 2022)

mrg said:


> still have the weird problem with the aluminum goose heck coming loose even when it's really tight?? so no more jumps!



Maybe cracked wedge area


----------



## ozzie (Mar 23, 2022)

Nice day for a ride to the bay and then returned home through the Australian F1 track in Albert Park. Got into 7th gear along the back straightaway. I wish all the roads around town had the perfect surface of the track.

The Typhoon rides so much better with the forged fork I just fitted compared to the bmx fork that i removed.


----------



## mrg (Mar 23, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Maybe cracked wedge area



Steel wedge looks good, don't know if it's something between the aluminum stem and the steel fork tube, I'm tightening so tight I'm waiting for the bolt to brake, weirdly when the stem turns the nuts on the top of the fork turn?, but I guess this needs it's own thread!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 24, 2022)

25 miles on the 'Morot' yesterday.
Out to look.at my friends new workshop, only 3 miles away, but we took the long way round, as you do.....








...out riding again today, making the most of our fine Spring weather over here.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 24, 2022)

mrg said:


> Steel wedge looks good, don't know if it's something between the aluminum stem and the steel fork tube, I'm tightening so tight I'm waiting for the bolt to brake, weirdly when the stem turns the nuts on the top of the fork turn?, but I guess this needs it's own thread!



Sounds like the alloy stem has fused itself to the fork nuts.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 24, 2022)

mrg said:


> Steel wedge looks good, don't know if it's something between the aluminum stem and the steel fork tube, I'm tightening so tight I'm waiting for the bolt to brake, weirdly when the stem turns the nuts on the top of the fork turn?, but I guess this needs it's own thread!



maybe blue loctite on the thread?   You would still be able to mechanically take it apart with ease.


----------



## mrg (Mar 24, 2022)

The whole stem is turning and the top nut & bearing nut is turning with it.


----------



## dogdart (Mar 24, 2022)

Another beautiful day for riding in the 'Burgh


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2022)

There are geese at this park honking,
maybe at the Waning Gibbous Moon.





People do what ever they want to.
Back-and-Forth to work again, 1940 W.Flyer


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 24, 2022)

Night riding 1960 black Corvette rat


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 24, 2022)

Rode some miles around the city and park today on the Cruiser Deluxe in the downtime of my home “spring” projects.


----------



## mrg (Mar 24, 2022)

Nice day for a few miles down the creek on the 41 Henderson beater!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 25, 2022)

Another 24 miles on the 'Cycles Morot'. But neglected to take a photo until I arrived home in the afternoon on Thursday.....








...also rode a further 5 miles on the 'RVR Riga'.
Not satisfied with the comfort of the saddle, so a longer ride is still to come when I've swapped on a Brooks B33.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 25, 2022)

.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 25, 2022)

Spring-like ride around town for an hour or so yesterday on the 36 Snyder townie.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 25, 2022)

Got in a great ride with Lou today - we've been planning it all week.  For me, it was an hour drive each way, but I met Lou on his greenway shift at Stinson Field in far SW San Antonio.  First he had to inventory the shipping container that keeps all the city bikes and supplies. 



The cool thing about this trail and his shift, it connects the Medina trail to the Mission trail, which is a National Park. 
First stop was at the aqueduct, which has been here 300 years (ok, 280). 






We continued south to his turnaround, and stopped at Tass Lake - unfortunately, every time Lou aimed the camera at me, he only focused it - never opened the shutter.....Here's our turnaround stop. 



Riding back north, we detoured to Mission Espada (again, my electrons never assembled) - this shot had good light



The retalbo inside the chapel



remains of the mission walls


 


Crossing the San Antonio River to visit Mission San Juan, where we stopped for lunch, we had to stop on the bridge for a photo op. 






Mission San Juan



Spring is springing here - should be bluebonnets in a week or two.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 25, 2022)

First ride this spring. I really oughta get out more.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 25, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> Got in a great ride with Lou today - we've been planning it all week.  For me, it was an hour drive each way, but I met Lou on his greenway shift at Stinson Field in far SW San Antonio.  First he had to inventory the shipping container that keeps all the city bikes and supplies.
> View attachment 1594879
> The cool thing about this trail and his shift, it connects the Medina trail to the Mission trail, which is a National Park.
> First stop was at the aqueduct, which has been here 300 years (ok, 280).
> ...



Great pics! 

"Spring is springing here - should be bluebonnets in a week or two." My wife spotted some around Kendalia yesterday! 😎


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 25, 2022)

1937 Syracuse, "Dad's Bike"
58 miles for my 58th Birthday.🤓🥳😎






Blueberry cake treats.



This is where Marty @cyclingday text me to meet for lunch;
very foggy/wet at the beach all morning.



gave it a bath at the beach, then the sun poked through.
Great day and ride on an old-time favorite.🥰


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 25, 2022)

Went on a night ride this evening after wiring the silver rays.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 26, 2022)

Have a great weekend Everyone!
Patina!
Mother Nature was the paint modifier on this Firestone Special Cruiser, and she didn't miss a spot!! Great Job. Rides Great.


----------



## ian (Mar 26, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1594628
> 
> View attachment 1594650



Man! That's one sweet ride!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 26, 2022)

..


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 26, 2022)

12 miles on the 73 Speedster today.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 26, 2022)

Equipment Comparison...



Looks Tough...



Happy Saturday!
Morning Light ride picked this Western Flyer again, with the Sun "Light For All' carrier bag;
maybe for it's "Usefulness"...



Loving the little details, that take time to notice....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 26, 2022)

Knocked out my punch list at home and got in a nice ride on the '46 Crimson Cruiser. Just in time too, it has started raining and supposed to be cold tomorrow. It is an easy peddle and I went on a bit of a hilly ride. I stayed in the seat 95% of the time just pick em up and put em down, it is a smooth one for sure.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2022)

Neighborhood ride on my '64 Jaguar. Finally getting some decent weather. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 26, 2022)

78 Huffy evening ride.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 26, 2022)

Cannondale road bicycle - 14 gear combinations


----------



## Miq (Mar 26, 2022)

Got a few rides in on the hottest day this year.  Morning family ride to the park. 



48 Columbia Cruiser and 41 New World 

Hot 94F ride with a crew of fellas around the Tempe Town Lake.  





11 miles on the Columbia Cruiser

Good looking set this evening so I took another, much cooler, ride on the canal to catch the light. 



Glad I did.


----------



## mrg (Mar 26, 2022)

I usually don't ride a tank bike in some of the sketchier areas in the riverbed so powered thru today in 2nd gear!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Girlbike (Mar 27, 2022)

This posting isn't about a ride I took. It's about rides I'd like to take.!
I'm calling out to all of you in the vicinity of Baltimore Maryland. What I would like to do is to is put together a few rides and meet ups like there seems to be no shortage of out West. Haven't you ever envied the thriving scene found in California and various places? Even though I am relatively new to the hobby, I've already met and heard of others that sort of lurk in the shadows in my area. Shoot! They're not even on the CABE!   
Personally, I am willing to travel a little bit, depending on bridges crossed when we get to them. If you have a place you like to ride, we could probably come to a consensus about a place to meet. Message me. I will start a thread called "Maryland Showoffs" so as not to clog up this thread. You can respond to the idea publicly there.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 27, 2022)

I spent the afternoon on my '39 Flying Ace getting to know someone I've known for years better. Since we are both bikaholics and run into each other at events we've never hung out until yesterday and we had a blast!



Looking forward to future bicycle related interactions/exchanges of ideas to further explore opportunities to have some 2 wheeled fun! 🤓 🍻


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 27, 2022)

Debuted my new/old '85 Mercian with the Sunday group ride this morning.



Best thing about today's ride, it was Stevo's first pedal since August and September surgery.  The Doc wouldn't let him on until this year, and we haven't had good early morning weather the past couple of months until today.  He wasn't quite ready to make the 28-mi round trip from his house, so we drove separately into Alamo Heights to meet the group, then rode to the Alamodome - 14 mi round.
Steve rode his upright World Sport with Sram 2-speed auto, 50" and 72".



Good coffee group, and I had a cortado



and blueberry scone to match all the blueberries on my new bike.


 

 
Our buddy Lou was riding a greenway shift (somewhere) today.  
Oh yeah, and back to Steve's house for Abita Juicy IPA and a round of 9-ball, where Steve redeemed himself for my past victories.
Also caught up on our planning for RV and kayak fishing at the coast coming up in 2 weeks.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 27, 2022)

Out and about on the Hawthorne again.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 27, 2022)

Cruzin' on the Elgin.



Lots of yard work the past couple days,  first mow, get the garden ready for growing now that the freezes are past us.

5 yards of 3 part soil arriving tomorrow afternoon for raised beds.  Time for a workout.


----------



## Girlbike (Mar 27, 2022)

Miq said:


> Got a few rides in on the hottest day this year.  Morning family ride to the park.
> View attachment 1595713
> 48 Columbia Cruiser and 41 New World
> 
> ...



The evening rides are my favorite thing.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 28, 2022)

1,000 miles / 1571/2 galleons of Pistol river ale ( me ) without a lube ( schwinn ) ... keeps on a rollin' like country YODEL


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 28, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1596600View attachment 1596601



That's so cool!
I have been eye-ballin' this one on Ebay for a pit bike...but my 230 LB butt would crush it!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 28, 2022)

Went for a late afternoon ride on my new Mongoose yesterday and first thing I see is a bunch of cops pulling over a white car. Guns drawn, they talk the driver out of the car & take him into custody.












The rest of the ride was uneventful unless you count stopping for a cask Baltic Porter at Left Hand Brewing and some skewers from the food truck with a friend.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 28, 2022)

Out and about for an afternoon on the 'Cycles Morot' again. 
I can't seem to get enough of this bike at the moment, such a fantastic rider for a bike that's now around 115 years old.
Another 28 sunny miles before the colder weather returns tomorrow.
Pictured in Abingdon, by the lock.....





...and by part of the medieval complex of buildings near the Abbey ruins and Guildhall.....




...stopped to admire some more daffs near the 'Earth Trust' in Little Wittenham whilst on the way home.....




...keep riding!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 28, 2022)

Rode around the lake and fed the ducks with my little girl.
1899 Columbia.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2022)

The rain blew away so bike commuting is resumed;
1940 Western Flyer, HD is truly magical;
no matter the Day, 03/29/2022, Tuesday.


----------



## ian (Mar 29, 2022)

'51 Monark cruising the town loop.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 29, 2022)

Feeling a little bit of seasonal depression the past couple days as we had a few days of teaser weather and then since has been cold and windy… So I bundled up tonight to spin the latest build around the neighborhood to clear my head… 

‘39 Schwinn


----------



## ian (Mar 29, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Feeling a little bit of seasonal depression the past couple days as we had a few days of teaser weather and then since has been cold and windy… So I bundled up tonight to spin the latest build around the neighborhood to clear my head…
> 
> ‘39 Schwinn
> 
> ...



Saweeeet!!


----------



## Miq (Mar 29, 2022)

Sunset ride out to Kyrene tonight. Cooler temps after the rain here. 





1948 Westfield Columbia Cruiser


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 30, 2022)

I got another 30 miles in, still riding the wonderful 'Morot' this week.
Down from 20°Celsius at the weekend to a chillier 7° today. 
A nice flat loop around South Oxfordshire and the Vale of the White Horse taking in some of the lovely villages of the area.
Pictured near an old 'milestone' (even though this  one is actually of  cast iron, not stone).....





...crossing the River Thames at Clifton Hampden, with the church of St. Michael on the far bank.....









...utilising the newly resurfaced cycle path out of Long Wittenham.....





...and then having to detour off it because of yet another failed Willow tree.....





...a grey day, but a lovely ride.


----------



## ian (Mar 30, 2022)

Another great day in the PNW. '35 Colson out and about, looking at new territory.
Had a good ride until the front axle bearings decided to sieze up and refuse to spin. Only had to carry the bike about 8 blocks. Uphill. Good exercise,  right?


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 30, 2022)

Sippin’ on some coffee and cruisin’ ‘round the ‘hood tonight.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 30, 2022)

Stretched the legs late on the 34/5 _*Shelby*_.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2022)

To work this morning;
this is what the other Boss is riding today.





Down to Woody's in Sunset Beach to meet Marty @cyclingday for some Fries and ice-tea.
Beauty of a day, with a really low tide, and tail-wind home.🥳


----------



## ozzie (Mar 30, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> To work this morning;
> this is what the other Boss is riding today.
> View attachment 1598062View attachment 1598063
> Down to Woody's in Sunset Beach to meet Marty @cyclingday for some Fries and ice-tea.
> Beauty of a day, with a really low tide, and tail-wind home.🥳



My guess is you will do more miles on your WF than he will do on the KTM.


----------



## dogdart (Mar 30, 2022)

3rd wave of false Spring in da 'Burgh.  Finished servicing the rear hub and went for a ride.  Shortly before this picture,  I noticed I forgot to install the dropstand 🙄


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 30, 2022)

Been off biking for a few days but the leg feels ok now. Even though the temp was 82, it was very comfortable with 34% humidity at 2pm. The bike trail is heavily wooded and it feels cool while under the tree canopy. This helps out during the hot summer months. Time and several miles spent on the 73 Speedster this afternoon.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 31, 2022)

Finally got the last improvement into my '85 Merc - a new Phil BB.
Took it on a serious-paced ride today 25+ miles on the hilly Leon Creek Greenway.
I stayed in the 17t rear cog, and made the whole ride stepping between 70" and 80" gears on the half steps - used the bail-out ring when traffic slowed me on grade.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2022)

Very tiny droplets of dew can be seen with my head-light, in the dark, with no moon or stars showing.



Went a bit further today, to finish off March miles,
the beach was lovely as usual.🥳😎🥰


----------



## Miq (Mar 31, 2022)

Quick canal ride to catch another sunset. 





48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## ozzie (Mar 31, 2022)

Rode the 51 Panther to the bay. Strong tailwind on the return trip made it a lot of fun.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 31, 2022)

Rode down to Overtown Brewery to have a couple beers and discuss our upcoming swap & show.


----------



## mrg (Mar 31, 2022)

Guess the Ducks are in town tonight, rode the 41 DX down the Santa Ana.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 1, 2022)

79 today after lunch. Absolutely beautiful day! 72° and perfect conditions


----------



## Jimmy V (Apr 1, 2022)

A red bike and a red lighthouse. This is a 1960 Hollywood given to me by a neighbor. It was his moms from new. It was in his shed and needed to be out! I rolled a big dent out of the back fender, serviced and polished it and now it’s a good rider. Test ride to Holland State Park Holland,Mi. Lake Michigan in the background. I like these so I’ll keep it around for an extra rider. Given it’s history and story I want to keep it around. Not warm today. Only on the 30’s. A lady saw me riding and said hey isn’t it a bit cold for that? 😆.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 1, 2022)

mrg said:


> Guess the Ducks are in town tonight, rode the 41 DX down the Santa Ana.View attachment 1598624
> 
> View attachment 1598625
> 
> ...




How did you take the photo of the bike in the middle of the road? Cool!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2022)

7 year anniversary of this bike's "Discovery", Swap Meet Score, Prewar Western Flyer.🥰 28 miles today, before and after work.








						Prewar Western Flyer | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

A friend of mine just picked this up for me at a swap meet but he won't tell me where it is. I like this bike.  I know it's Cleveland welding it has a morrow  rear hub that I have not cleaned yet to see a date straight down tube very cool forks it had mudflaps as what's hanging off the front and...




					thecabe.com


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 1, 2022)

Elgin, finally got some time.

Been getting the garden ready for planting, between weather fronts. 

Moved 10 tons of new soil in since Monday afternoon, started planting today.


----------



## skeezer (Apr 1, 2022)

Shelby Supreme

Skeezer


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 1, 2022)

. Before work cruise


----------



## mrg (Apr 1, 2022)

ozzie said:


> How did you take the photo of the bike in the middle of the road? Cool!




The road is the back entrance to Angel Stadium ( see the big A in the center ) so unless their is a game going on it's not to crowed, their was no cars for a while and right when I took the pic a couple came!, oh ya, that's Cal Angels baseball, the other pics across the street at the "Pond" Honda Center is the Ducks hockey and they had a game last night so it would have gotten busy, also both are right down the street from Disneyland!


----------



## ozzie (Apr 1, 2022)

mrg said:


> The road is the back entrance to Angel Stadium ( see the big A in the center ) so unless their is a game going on it's not to crowed, their was no cars for a while and right when I took the pic a couple came!, oh ya, that's Cal Angels baseball, the other pics across the street at the "Pond" Honda Center is the Ducks hockey and they had a game last night so it would have gotten busy, also both are right down the street from Disneyland!



Thanks for the reply. I've passed the Honda stadium a heap of times as I used to visit Anaheim once a year for the music show at the convention centre off Harbor before this damn pandemic. It is back on this year at the beginning of June but I can't make it. Looking forward to it next year and buying up some bike parts to fill a suitcase!


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 2, 2022)

14 SPEED CANNONDALE ROAD BICYCLE


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 2, 2022)

—
Before work cruise


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 2, 2022)

Brisk ride this morning - I was on a mission - find the first bluebonnet of the year.  
Found it.  





Also found a name for the Merc - Bonnie Blue.


----------



## Miq (Apr 2, 2022)

Nice ride through Tempe AZ with a few buddies. Ice coffee at Singh Meadows on the way home. 





11 miles on the 48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2022)

There was a garage sale, with a Cannondale bike, needed a chain, $35.00 
Pass...




Timing is something to observe when out on a ride;
Light turned Green, dirt path for a mile...



down to Sunset Beach and back, stopped for a snack, met @DAGS for more riding...



Great day and ride at the beach and river trail, 1937 AERO KING;
all "One-of-a-Kind".🥰


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 2, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Rode the 51 Panther to the bay. Strong tailwind on the return trip made it a lot of fun.
> View attachment 1598612
> View attachment 1598613
> View attachment 1598616



What crankset is that? I like it. Sweet rig!


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 2, 2022)

Few miles on the 41 Columbia before the storms rolled in. I pulled into my house and within 10 minutes it started pouring so great timing.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 2, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> What crankset is that? I like it. Sweet rig!




Thanks. Its a Salt plus pro 48. 175mm.


----------



## Girlbike (Apr 2, 2022)

We got a little ride together. Thanks for letting us ride your bikes blueoldbird for letting us ride some of your bikes.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 2, 2022)

First Trail ride of the year. Plenty of sunshine but a windy day. 46 degrees for the temperature. The Northern Rail Trail through Franklin. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 2, 2022)

1940 tick one.first ride on my new bike.😍


----------



## blueoldbird (Apr 2, 2022)

Girlbike said:


> We got a little ride together. Thanks for letting us ride your bikes blueoldbird for letting us ride some of your bikes.View attachment 1599258



we rode a 69 schwinn, 3 speed  racer,a 79 3 speed  rampart, built by Raleigh,  and an old  amf Hercules, with  a 10 speed Raleigh  powertrain  swap. a ride  by the builder of the three,and 2 friends  new to the bikes!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 2, 2022)

Got out of town into the county for a spring ride following the melting snow.  36 Snyder Hawthorne, lightened up.


----------



## ian (Apr 2, 2022)

'28 Colson Flyer motobike looking for new riding areas. 65 and sunny,  with a light breeze from the South. Another beautiful day in the PNW.


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 2, 2022)

Singlespeeding the 1946 Snyder klunkerette. Chino Hills, CA


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 2, 2022)

3-cent wonder bicycle

Found curbside the evening before refuse pick up = FREE

Put air in the tires and 3-cents of grease in rear hub = GOOD TO GO


----------



## RJWess (Apr 2, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Singlespeeding the 1946 Snyder klunkerette. Chino Hills, CA
> View attachment 1599465



Cool Bike!!!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 2, 2022)

Rode into the golden Cali sunset on a 16 mile loop. ✌️Live Strong🤙


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 2, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> 3-cent wonder bicycle
> 
> Found curbside the evening before refuse pick up = FREE
> 
> Put air in the tires and 3-cents of grease in rear hub = GOOD TO GO



dude, your bikes are invisible.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 2, 2022)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Rode into the golden Cali sunset on a 16 mile loop. ✌️Live Strong🤙View attachment 1599634
> View attachment 1599635
> 
> View attachment 1599636
> ...



Man, that is one sweet ride. Love the bag on the back too.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 2, 2022)

Night rides


----------



## Miq (Apr 2, 2022)

Evening ride to Gilbert with my son.  


48 Columbia Cruiser and 91 Rockhopper Comp


----------



## bleedingfingers (Apr 2, 2022)

Road tested this today finished it a while ago just needed a few adjustments no nice landscape shots still just puddles and dirty snow to look at right now .
Temp was about +5 or 6 cool but nice to be back on the road .
Cool moustache bars but a little close to my knees think I will swap them for some Electra Amsterdam bars that I have on another bike .
That should give me the height and width I need .
Also may need a cog swap built for speed right now I'm too old for that .


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 3, 2022)

Saturday ride, 2nd April.
19 miles, photo in Clifton Hampden.....


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 3, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Singlespeeding the 1946 Snyder klunkerette. Chino Hills, CA
> View attachment 1599465



What a photo! Top notch...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 3, 2022)

Colson time for my girl and I . Stoped for a little brunch.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 3, 2022)

Sunday afternoon ride on the 'Minaco II'; 20 mile circular route starting and finishing in Wallingford. 
Another cold day at 6° Celsius. Overcast with a few small breaks in the cloud cover.
In Little Wittenham.....




...on the descent homewards from Wittenham Clumps.....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 3, 2022)

Brisk and fantastic, I can feel, see, hear, smell and taste spring soon more then just riding around the neighborhood. One million and 5 things to do today but I had to take time for this one after I added the almost perfect plate 6 digits off, good for me gets the point across. The old twisted Willow let out a crazy groan as I stepped back to get these shots almost like it had something to say.  I didn't even dust  off this 1964 KSHD Halloween bike  from last years  winter storage just peddle and go. Love the snow but I miss riding.


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 3, 2022)

Cruisin' around while Mama transplants some Rosemary plants...





found some Bluebonnets! 🤠


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2022)

My wife and I rode the Augusta Canal today on the opposite side of the river from where we ride most of the time. 19 miles round trip on this one! 1939 Schwinn DX and 1953 CWC built Trojan Super.V/r Shawn


----------



## ian (Apr 3, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Colson time for my girl and I . Stoped for a little brunch.
> 
> View attachment 1599899
> 
> View attachment 1599969



Gotta love them Colsons.....


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 3, 2022)

Just a short ride around the neighborhood today.
1945 RoadMaster


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2022)

The hardest choice was picking a bike;
1940 Red Streak, got the April history since 2012.
Here we go, 1st to Balboa, Newport Beach, Wedge.



Pedaling up through Huntington Beach, found the "Stingray" riding group, getting together and had a swap meet too.



I made it to Long Beach, and admired all the awesome bikes, that show up every month, why we go....





Riding home now...





Natalie's Birthday today!
Camper is Chloe, and available for rent...


Electric Schwinn straight bar; custom...




Great day riding this old Classic bike, sold at H.S.& B. Hardware, Chicago, a long time ago, today April 3, 2022


----------



## mrg (Apr 3, 2022)

Tough choice today, Cyclone Coaster or Socal StingRay rides so chose to break out the 65 Lime SR for a HB to New Port Pier cruise, big turnout and cool ride, 10-12 miles on a StingRay was enough and didn't take many pics but ended up at Chronic Tacos!


----------



## tacochris (Apr 3, 2022)

After nearly 3 months of sitting with a flat rear tire i finally got off my butt and got the 51 back on the road.  By far my nicest bike....
Kiddo also had his first crash but did ok and only bruised his shin.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 3, 2022)

Spring weather encourages riding no doubt. Bluebird day at 7000 feet.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 3, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> 3-cent wonder bicycle
> 
> Found curbside the evening before refuse pick up = FREE
> 
> Put air in the tires and 3-cents of grease in rear hub = GOOD TO GO



does it look like this?





because we don't see anything when you post.


----------



## Miq (Apr 3, 2022)

Easy ride through Scottsdale with my wife and son. Getting warmer. 






14 miles on the 48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 3, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> does it look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spokes?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 3, 2022)

Fish tacos with my daughter this weekend.  Rode the 36 Bluebird.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2022)

bleedingfingers said:


> Rode same bike today as yesterday and no good scenery in the neighbourhood till I came across this maybe Nashman
> can shed some light on what this is .
> Not A bike but pretty cool I think .View attachment 1600681
> 
> ...



@Nashman


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 4, 2022)

Adding some late ps here


Kickstand3 said:


> . Before work cruise
> 
> View attachment 1598962



killer photo


birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1599308
> 
> View attachment 1599309
> 
> ...



very nice work on this bike


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 4, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> ...



Keeping in mind how this started.

Morning ride around the neighborhood on the 1978 Huffy, with Lobdell rims, 1940's New Departure model D and W hubs, rolling on Fat Frank's. Early 90s repop springer, salvaged Schwinn carrier and a Higgins chainguard. LED converted head light.

Oh, and stainless steel spokes, along with about .30 cents worth of grease on the bearings. 😎 🙄


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 4, 2022)

1978 HD SoCal stingray ride OC HB, Newport Beach to Balboa Island 🏁


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 4, 2022)

Beautiful sunny and breezy 82 degrees. Out on the 41 Columbia again on a 17 mile ride on the Seminole Cross Trail then home for some grilling.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 4, 2022)

I took this heap of junk out 😎


----------



## bleedingfingers (Apr 4, 2022)

Took a scenic shot today the DX by a  beautiful snow covered glacier by the lake in front of my house .


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2022)

Back to work, riding to the shop Zeroark:Thirty;
to the beach after, for the ride.



'Twas Beautiful!


----------



## ozzie (Apr 4, 2022)

Picked up this late model alloy Schwinn yesterday for $70 just to get the Typhoon tires which are impossible to find downunder. 

I fitted a decent set of wheels to take it for a ride before moving it on and came across this Ardun headed 33 Ford. The owner in his 70’s drove it 1500 miles from Queensland in the North to Melbourne to board the ferry to Tasmania. Listening to the flathead fire up and pull away made my day.


----------



## JohnBiker (Apr 4, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's see 'em!
> A couple of rules though, please:
> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just after the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*
> ...


----------



## mrg (Apr 4, 2022)

👍"It didn't happen if there are no pictures" and why would you post here with no pictures? Let's see 'em!" I guess some have not got that!. Always interesting stuff around Orange and the Spitfire 5 is a world of difference than riding a 65 2spd StingRay yesterday!


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 5, 2022)

The calm after the storm, (another night of tornadoes in the area).

Morning ride on an Elgin.






Stainless steel spokes on this one also.
😁


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2022)

Venus is Super bright, in the clear S. eastern horizon today.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 5, 2022)

Evening neighborhood ride on my '41 DX. A beautiful day here in the Northeast. Temperatures in the upper 50's near perfect riding conditions. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 5, 2022)

A ride in da hood on the ‘80 Cruiser.


----------



## mrg (Apr 5, 2022)

Around town on the Spitfire 5, glad to be just riding by the court house, a place I don't want to stop!


----------



## ozzie (Apr 5, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> Evening neighborhood ride on my '41 DX. A beautiful day here in the Northeast. Temperatures in the upper 50's near perfect riding conditions. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1601499
> View attachment 1601500View attachment 1601501
> View attachment 1601502



Mate, I just love the shots of your beautiful town.


----------



## ian (Apr 5, 2022)

Threw the mudguards and chainguard back on the SK badged Monark. Trying to get ready for the riding season here in the PNW.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 5, 2022)

Around town on the’46 for taco Tuesday! South o brewery….


----------



## fattyre (Apr 6, 2022)

Junky bikes are way more fun than pretty ones.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 6, 2022)

'49 Western Flyer CWC out for an afternoon ride. Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## mrg (Apr 6, 2022)

Rode 79 Spitfire 5 up the Rio San Gabriel stopped a park that I helped build 45 yrs ago ( I use to work for the city ), they just did a major rebuild ( the bridge I built is replaced ) and on to one of my childhood hangouts, ( watched them build that dam ) and hung out under the freeway on hot Summer days ( riding our StingRays & minibikes on a track we built ), speaking of that it was in the 90's today, being a socal native we use to have a couple of heatwaves in winter/spring but now seems like every month we have a 90-100 degree mini heatwave!, as the saying goes at least it's a dry heat, well the humidity has been creeping up every year, still I can't really complain!😎


----------



## COB (Apr 6, 2022)

It rained here most of the day. About 4:00 PM, the sun came out and the temperature was about 55 degrees. Turned out to be a nice evening for a ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 6, 2022)

60s Corvette 5 Mile downtown 🏁


----------



## bleedingfingers (Apr 6, 2022)

Quick ride before dark to try out Electra Amsterdam bars .
Like them right height and width .
Just have to get my rectifier for my light working so the strobing doesn't freak out all the neighbourhood dogs .


----------



## comet (Apr 6, 2022)

70’s Italvega set up fixed.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 6, 2022)

Its Autumn downunder and a great day to be on the ‘39 4 gill. Rode to the bay, past the F1 Grand Prix circuit in Albert Park (on this weekend) and then through the city.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 7, 2022)

bleedingfingers said:


> Quick ride before dark to try out Electra Amsterdam bars .
> Like them right height and width .
> Just have to get my rectifier for my light working so the strobing doesn't freak out all the neighbourhood dogs .
> 
> View attachment 1602238



Details on the build? What is the wheel/hub setup? Sweet rig!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2022)

Temps in the 90's, Waxing Crescent Moon shining too;
"Tankers On Talbert"
Tons of Fuel.🙂



Observations are key to survival.
WWII Western Flyer still rolling.


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Apr 7, 2022)

49’ Schwinn out for a cruise!


----------



## ian (Apr 7, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Its Autumn downunder and a great day to be on the ‘39 4 gill. Rode to the bay, past the F1 Grand Prix circuit in Albert Park (on this weekend) and then through the city.
> View attachment 1602328
> 
> 
> ...



Dig the paint scheme on the rear fender!


----------



## ian (Apr 7, 2022)

'28 Colson Flyer looking for some  cool shade. Mission accomplished 😌


----------



## comet (Apr 7, 2022)

My new favorite bike. Circa 1999 Colnago. In the background of the last picture is Mill’s Peak lookout. It’s the start of a 9 mile ride that ends about a mile from my house.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 7, 2022)

ian said:


> Dig the paint scheme on the rear fender!



Thanks. They're fenders from a lady's cwc.


----------



## Miq (Apr 7, 2022)

Night ride w Philthy to Gilbert AZ.  Caught some softball on the way back. 




1948 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## mrg (Apr 7, 2022)

If this were summer it would be normal but another 99 degree spring day, still over 90 on my evening cruise on the Spit5, oh they are talking about putting in a new light rail down the old tracks.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 8, 2022)

..Mercury pod




Got this antique train museum 6 miles from my house. Less extreme than your s @tripple3 , but I have to head back and get to work


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2022)

Beautiful Friday to be out, riding this magical two-wheel transit machine:
1940 Western Flyer, LABL 1943, Heavy Duty, 
rider armed in light.
Sometimes the high-voltage transmission lines hum in the morning fog,
El Lago & Santa Maria....



This is the Power Plant that all that is connected to.
Security would not allow me any closer, i tried.😊
Right on the Pacific Ocean;
It was still Edison when i was a Charger.🥰😎


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 8, 2022)

early 60's girls Huffy.





not really, just saw it and thought, dang it, what a great ride with that fork bent so bad they reversed it.  The saddle looks uncomfortable.

wind has been impossible here the past few days, then spent the morning at the hospital with my bride while she had surgery.

Maybe ride later.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 8, 2022)

Skied corn in the am (@dasberger) and rode the *1934/5 Shelby* _Flyer_ moto later around town. Standard model with long, 5" head tube and early tight bar spacing. Sturmey wheelset: TCW 3 coaster with chrome so thick it obscures the date. ?7? Aug. Dec 1947' front drum. DT Swiss 36h rims, Wheelsmith 14/15 with alloy nuts. CST tires. Everything else is old, low mile. I think CWC fenders with flat braces added. Not a fan of fenders......except on fridays or if it rains.🪐


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 8, 2022)

Pre war Elgin.  The Boy is growing up so quickly,  standing on his own now.  😁


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 8, 2022)

Sunset ride around the neighborhood. '64 Jaguar. A beautiful afternoon. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## sccruiser (Apr 8, 2022)

Took the 41 Elgin to the harbor mouth.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 8, 2022)

This one.


----------



## Miq (Apr 8, 2022)

Nice tree - cloud - sunset combos @Hammerhead!


----------



## ozzie (Apr 9, 2022)

A mate joined me on a ride today to the bay and the Albert Park GP track and then on to the best burger joint in Melbourne. He rode the Typhoon first and then switched to the ‘39 4 gill. He couldn’t believe he was riding an 83 year old bike and commented how modern the geometry felt. He has a collection of high end road bikes and this was his first time on a balloon tire bike.

We also stopped for a while outside the track where I heard a hybrid F1 car for the first time. Needless to say I was truly disappointed compared to the sound of the previous naturally aspirated cars.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Miq (Apr 9, 2022)

Tour De Fat - Tempe, AZ today. Fun ride with a few thousand of my bike friends.  48 Columbia Cruiser 











Lots of wheelies


----------



## SKPC (Apr 9, 2022)

Broke out the _*Ibis Mojo3*_ 650b mtb for the 1st time this year and travelled to Heber City with two buddies to ride some melted out single track. Really fun ride for 3 of the 4 hours.  Couple thousand feet climbing then an hour of bush-wacking off the bike, post-holing for an hour thru and around snowbanks still covering the trail on the north side of the loop.  Adventure riding at its' best.  Very fine day.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 9, 2022)

Got sick of the saddle on the Elgin hot mess curvy frame pre-war with stainless spokes.  😁

Anyway,  recovered an old crusty saddle from some long forgotten era of Americana cycling, of the female variety, and put it on the formentioned Elgin.

It's lighter and more comfortable, and crusty. It will be replaced when I find a cheap pre-war men's saddle. 

Anyway,  I rode it.


----------



## ian (Apr 9, 2022)

Got in a short ride today between hail and rain and wind and some sunshine. Good old PNW  weather......1950-51 CWC Roadmaster rat. It's the only one that didn't need a wrench applied somewhere. Gonna put a Redband kickback hub on it when I get spokes.


----------



## jacob9795 (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Ernbar (Apr 9, 2022)

The above Victorian was the first home built out here in the 1880s. 
Beautiful sunny, cool and  windy and I mean windy day. Pretty certain the wind was gusting a good 40+ mph cause it felt like pedaling backwards lol!


----------



## tjkajecj (Apr 9, 2022)

Took my  initial ride on this Recruit badged teen or twenties bike, very smooth, quiet riding bike.
Manufacture of frame unknown, but badge indicates made for a store in Chicago.
Your typical Franken-bike... as it has passed through many owners.
Added missing parts to make a rider.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 10, 2022)

Went to the metro area yesterday to pick up parts and met some friends for a ride on my Graybeard John '41 DX custom & tacos. 🤓


----------



## jacob9795 (Apr 10, 2022)

Thank goodness somebody invented spring break


----------



## freddy (Apr 10, 2022)

this Schwinn


----------



## mrg (Apr 10, 2022)

Well more walking than riding on the 51 Phantom at the Orange ride & car show.


----------



## Miq (Apr 10, 2022)

Riding with my family today.  Palo Verde are blooming fierce. 





48 Columbia Cruiser.  41 New World.


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 11, 2022)

It was a mowing and packing/shipping items weekend, but you all know that saying about "all work no play"!
Had the chance to get out, one of my favorites, my 1950 Monark/Firestone 2 tone, SC survivor, from original owner! "Just soap and water, never polished" !


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2022)

mrg said:


> Well more walking than riding on the 51 Phantom at the Orange ride & car show.



Yesterday now;
DELMAR.
Internet was down when i got home.
3 Piers and the Wedge,
then up the river trail to Orange;
For more Riding, than hours standing around.🤣







It was interesting to ponder "No Internet"....
Life was different, way back then.🥰


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2022)

Happy Monday!
Because i didn't have to work today.🥳
1937 AERO KING picked for handling:



handles wind like a bird.



quick 20 mile loop, clocked at 19 mph, when trying...



this is Brian;
Super-hero, picks up trash, pulls Spiderman from his fall.



i flew that kite behind me back to Beach blvd. entrance,
where i met Fox & Jay, tied it to their umbrella.
Rode to my dentist appt. in Fountain Valley.



Great day/Ride, 04/11/2022


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 11, 2022)

Few miles late afternoon  on the Roadmaster reproduction. What a smooth comfy rider she is.


----------



## Miq (Apr 11, 2022)

Sunset ride out to Kyrene on a windy evening. 






48 Westfield Columbia Cruiser


----------



## mrg (Apr 11, 2022)

Still had Red out so a few miles around tho old LA county poor farm and like many times before got physically escorted out of the inner area before I got any good pics but took a few from outside the fences. another 5 acres developed into a sports field.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 12, 2022)

Short ride to keep the ball bearings lubed! 1935 Schwinn double diamond frame BA97-Excelsior badged


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2022)

Back and forth to the shop.
Went home a different way to stop at a Pawn shop.
Heard there was an old Western Flyer he found out back.
You just never know.
1955 Huffy built with a Perry coaster brake for $349.
Not for me, but compared to everything else;
coolest bike they had for sale.😀


----------



## COB (Apr 12, 2022)

Birthday ride. Got out for awhile on this old Schwinn. I love to see the plants and trees bloom out in the spring!


----------



## mrg (Apr 13, 2022)

Had to meet up with a fellow caber for some trading so rode a area I haven't been in a while and some new ones, on the 41 Excelsior, went down Compton creek to LA river and a few new trails, look like a cool old school skateboard spot in the last pic!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 13, 2022)

COB said:


> Birthday ride. Got out for awhile on this old Schwinn. I love to see the plants and trees bloom out in the spring! View attachment 1605944
> 
> View attachment 1605948
> 
> ...



Happy Birthday!


----------



## COB (Apr 13, 2022)

Thank you sir!


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 13, 2022)

Planted a couple rose bushes,  took the Elgin out for a spin.

Some beauty shots back at home. 


Look at those spokes. 😉



This tree blew down last night, about 2:30am. Fire department cut it up and pulled it out of the road, it had completely blocked the road here.


I'll be a bit happier when the wind stops, it has been bad for a week solid.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2022)

Maiden voyage 1948 Baldini-needs new brake pads!


----------



## Sven (Apr 13, 2022)

Back on the saddle on my '64 Tourist on the Three Notch Trail.
Life happens..and sometimes puts things in a different order. Nothing horrible or bad, .just work, crappy weather and taking care of family matters. Its all good


I can still go the look ma, no hands bit.



The county is putting in a side trail. Here you see the east end and start of the bridge over the swamp.



This is the west end.



..to end up at the new Amish Market.  
Great ride.



RIDE SAFE


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 13, 2022)

Waxing Gibbous moon set this morning, a little after Venus rose up in the south-eastern horizon;
that's when the "News hits the Street".



Stop at the endodontist office for a copy of my C.T. scan




Electrical work; trading time for money, almost there.😎


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 13, 2022)

This ridiculousness!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 13, 2022)

It’s a Huffy on the bike trail😍


----------



## ian (Apr 13, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Waxing Gibbous moon set this morning, a little after Venus rose up in the south-eastern horizon;
> that's when the "News hits the Street".
> View attachment 1606360
> Stop at the endodontist office for a copy of my C.T. scan
> ...



Good luck with that CT. Fingers crossed for ya Mark 😀


----------



## ian (Apr 13, 2022)

OldSkipTooth said:


> It’s a Huffy on the bike trail😍
> View attachment 1606413View attachment 1606414
> View attachment 1606415



That chainguard!!


----------



## bleedingfingers (Apr 13, 2022)

Rode no bike today old man winter came back with a vengeance and supposed to get worse .😭🤬


----------



## Miq (Apr 13, 2022)

Another night ride.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 13, 2022)

bleedingfingers said:


> Rode no bike today old man winter came back with a vengeance and supposed to get worse .😭🤬View attachment 1606475



We too in Winterpeg.


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 14, 2022)

The 49 Airman is dressed for the summer!


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 14, 2022)

Class of 78, Huffy. 

Crisp morning ride.


----------



## ogre (Apr 14, 2022)

taco run to the former Superior Bicycle shop


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2022)

Waxing Gibbous moon this morning was amazing to behold.



Beautiful blustery afternoon for a beach blaze.





Light IT!!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Santee (Apr 14, 2022)

Hood ride on the 1953 S.D.


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2022)

Rode the 41 Excelsior around my old High School today and in 45+ yrs alot has changed but alot is still the same!, one of the few schools that still has auto shop ( even bigger now ) they are even working on airplanes, really dating myself but we serviced our driver training cars in auto shop, 70's Ford Mavericks.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 15, 2022)

41 Flyer
Actually this ride does fly


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Apr 15, 2022)

RPower said:


> Not exactly Redondo beach here.



Redondo Beach, Exactly


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 15, 2022)

Joined Lou yesterday for a glorious ride window - a dry line came through overnight, and I rode down from Eisenhower park to meet Lou when he started his shift at Voelcker Homestead trailhead.  I reached Hardberger Park a half-hour early, so I kept riding, then turned around at Walker Ranch Park.  We then made the climb together back up to Eisenhower, 500' and we kept going across to the pinnacle of the greenways before The Rim trailhead, including some serious switchbacks.


 


I got in 24 miles and that 500' climb.  80-degrees and dry.  It was a perfect afternoon ride, but tought light for photos.
My '74 International is still the best bike I own - perfect fit, perfect function.  Widest gears with the most narrow steps.


 



I went back this morning for a great photo op.  Yesterday, we stopped at the Medicine Wall, where people rock-climb.  Overcast and horribly muggy, I rode 14 mi and climbed 300' this morning.
I also took the '85 Mercian just for these photos.






The climbers didn't mind my photo stop, and said nice things about my bike..


----------



## tacochris (Apr 15, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> 41 Flyer
> Actually this ride does fly
> 
> View attachment 1607111
> ...



Did you see the exact ladies match to this one in the Memory Lane thread?


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 15, 2022)

Arthur Roy Brown said:


> Redondo Beach, Exactly
> 
> View attachment 1607178



Captain Kidd’s - Good photo spot and a great place to stop for lunch!


----------



## Dc76 (Apr 15, 2022)

Got the old girl some wind in her hair today.


----------



## Miq (Apr 15, 2022)

41 New World ride with my family.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2022)

Good Friday!
The Boss said "Yes"
"take the Day Off".
54 miles, before church in Santa Ana, by 11:30 AM🥰
This bike really FLYS!!!







Navy WWII Veteran Joe, turns 100 next month,
invited me to his birthday party in June.
Everybody loves Joe!


----------



## ian (Apr 15, 2022)

Miq said:


> View attachment 1607329
> 41 New World ride with my family.



Looks kinda warm out.


----------



## Miq (Apr 15, 2022)

ian said:


> Looks kinda warm out.



Shorts and T shirt.   😎


----------



## mrg (Apr 15, 2022)

Dog sitting this weekend so thru a basket on the 41 Excelsior and did a few miles down Santiago Creek


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 15, 2022)

Got out on a couple of my old phantoms today before dinner  , thanks for looking 👍


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 16, 2022)

Finally got out for a ride after 11 days of Covid-19  isolation. 
Thankfully the symptoms were very mild and no adverse effects. 
Out on the 'Morot' once again for another 28 mile tour through the Vale of the White Horse.
Pictured here in Culham.....






...no-one is going through those gates today!

And at the top of Sires Hill, looking across to Wittenham Clumps.....




...Great to be back on a bike.


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 16, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> *Wish I could ride*
> 
> My back is out. Even out of work for 2 weeks. I'll spend my time doing research and track down the parts I need for the motobike I just got. Sucks.



Feel your pain, Rob. Literally. Fractured my back 5 years ago in a truck wreck and my back has been a bitch ever since. Good thing I retired a few months before the accident. Several sessions of PT has helped, but will deal with this the rest of my life. Hope your situation gets better.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 16, 2022)

Absolutely stunning Autumn day downunder in Melbourne for a shakedown ride on my SE Big Style cruiser. I fitted a new set of wheels with a Nexus 4 speed hub out back. It rides super smooth on its 29” tires. Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 16, 2022)

Have a great Easter all!
Springs here! Time to get em out and air em up. It was the Men's 1949 Monark SD survivor's turn yesterday.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 16, 2022)

Good morning Cabers. Rode 14 miles into Town to one of my favorite taco shops. Got some bad news from them, having a problem getting good help, plus the rents going up almost 20%
😵‍💫


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 16, 2022)

I forgot to mention in my previous post that those photos are from Friday afternoon's ride.
I went out for another 28 mile ride today. 
This time in the opposite direction to yesterday's ride in a loop roughly north east and back from home.
Gorgeous sunshine with little wind in South Oxfordshire today and a lovely 20° Celsius,  nigh on perfect weather for riding.
I bumped into my friend Jamie who was heading home after a family ride. He was on his latest acquisition (he collected it only yesterday) a beautiful condition early 1940's X-frame bicycle made by 'Simplex' of Amsterdam.....












...a very nice bike that many would love to have in their collections.

I stopped for a coffee in Watlington and then stopped to snap this photo in the High Street. The local Woman's Institute (WI) had covered most of the towns trees and other things with these crocheted garlands for Easter.....




...certainly adds a nice colourful touch to one of the smallest towns in England.

The bluebell woodlands are just in the early stages of blooming, this will be a stunning carpet of blue in a week or two, can't wait.....




...enjoy your rides!


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 16, 2022)

The ‘80 Cruiser through the college and the park. Winds have been brisk around here all week, but it keeps the air clear so no complaints!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 16, 2022)

Having fun til it rained.
Gorgeous anyway; meetups over miles....
Laundry and bike cleaning this afternoon.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 16, 2022)

Able to get a short ride in before the weather closed in. Low/mid 40's  cruising the neighborhood to get outside for a bit on the 36 Snyder badged Wards Hawthorne.  A very rideable bicycle being pretty much stripped.  Simple, quiet, dependable. It should have a bell.












c


----------



## ian (Apr 16, 2022)

The '28 Colson and I finally got out and about for about a 7 miler around my new town, and surrounding area. 45 and breeeezy today, but no rain or snow.
Spring is coming. I laced a Musselman hub in place of a noisy ND and it definitely worked. Silent and smooth.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 16, 2022)

Wartime Elgin.  Le Claire, Iowa. Mississippi river.


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 16, 2022)

1960 Schwinn Corvette rat 4 miles


----------



## ballooney (Apr 16, 2022)

Rode the 40 Louisville cycle supply straight bar known as Lemmy…smoothest riding bike I have believe it or not.  Every time I ride this bike I think of Lemmy from Motörhead hence the name…seems like a bike he would have ridden. 








Crusty bikes scream to be photographed in black and white!


----------



## Miq (Apr 16, 2022)

Very nice @ballooney! Like a worn in pair of jeans.

I rode in the morning with my family on the 41 New World



At lunch with a couple friends around Tempe Town Lake. Train crossing the bridge and dog on a paddle board shot:



Then a sunset ride after I finally got the yellow reflective tape off the back of the frame. 😃




Cool moon rise tonight.



48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 17, 2022)

Happy Easter Cabers . Every one enjoy the Ride


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 17, 2022)

Another day, another bike.
Got out late morning on 'Inconnu'.
24 miles, fixed gear with no stops for a coffee.
A little breezier, and a little cooler compared to yesterday. I bumped into buddies again but they were all riding carbon fibre,  ultralight 'bolides' so I haven't photographed them.
Pictured by the same Bluebell wood as yesterday; the blue of the flowers is much more noticeable already.....








...and here I stopped to enjoy the view across a water meadow towards the River Thames.....


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 17, 2022)

Happy Easter!
Rode away early, while the Waning Gibbous moon was setting behind the clouds.
Light goes Green, go straight, for the power station.





To the beach, then Sunset Beach, then church in Santa Ana, then ride the long way home.
Great day to be riding the slide.🥰🥳😎


----------



## ian (Apr 17, 2022)

Tree huggin' in Clatskanie on the '51 El Dorado,  built by Monark. And checking out the mighty Clatskanie river from another perspective. Hope everyone has a great Easter and gets some saddle time.


----------



## Miq (Apr 17, 2022)

Soccer at the park with my family. 





41 New World


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2022)

Miq said:


> Soccer at the park with my family.
> View attachment 1608859View attachment 1608860
> 41 New World



Geeze, I hope nobody lost their phone service when trying to call 911. 😜


----------



## SKPC (Apr 17, 2022)

Pedaled out of town on the Hawthorne down and over to the Canyons to meet some old friends for good music and beers.  Another fine day in the mountains of Utah on this Easter Sunday.  I saw no rabbits.  Modern wheels and cockpit makes this bike ride in a forgiving way. Single speed ballooner wouldn't make it around here without pain as there is climbing involved.


----------



## mrg (Apr 17, 2022)

Just a shakedown ride around the neighborhood on a old project, 41 CWC 3 gill Speed King.


----------



## OLD PSYCLE (Apr 17, 2022)

Took my double strait bat for a little easter ride..goid day to ride down town since there was no traffic today...


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 17, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Modern wheels and cockpit makes this bike ride in a forgiving way. Single speed ballooner wouldn't make it around here without pain as there is climbing involved.



Nice. Rolling on 9ers?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2022)

OLD PSYCLE said:


> Took my double strait bat for a little easter ride..goid day to ride down town since there was no traffic today...View attachment 1609084
> 
> View attachment 1609085
> 
> ...




Where I live, we would call that a ghost town. Nice!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 18, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Nice. Rolling on 9ers?



Thank you JW.  The Hawthorne is shod in 559 26's with fat, fat, fat, folding 2.4's. Custom bronze anodized Mavic 28h 405 gram rims & 14/15 Wheelsmith spokers.  Wheels are almost as tall as a 29-er with smaller tires, but not quite.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 18, 2022)

A dry line came through overnight.
Warm and bright sun, but low humidity.
Decided to tackle the other side of the summit, the switchbacks down Leon Creek to the gabezo at Fox Park trailhead, an "apple pie" Larabar, then all the way back up.
17 mi and 310' climb.
On the switchbacks, close to the summit, I stopped at the view photo op.  One of Lou's compatriots was parked for lunch in her Cushman, and offered to take my photo.
Gotta grimace in the bright sun, and my shirt was sticking to my sweat.  Glorious ride.
Besides, Lou can never get this photo...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 18, 2022)

Waning Gibbous moon was shining bright this morning on the Lanes, Avenues, Boulevards, Streets, Circles, and Ways.
Beautiful afternoon to go to the beach, after work, for the beauty of it all.🥳


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2022)

Maiden voyage of my ‘47 Arbos Corsa with Cambio Corsa shift. V/r Shawn


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 18, 2022)

Headed home after a quick ride. Forgot to take my phone with me on the actual ride though.

1940 Dx


----------



## ian (Apr 18, 2022)

Dig that mirror shot.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Miq (Apr 18, 2022)

To Gilbert AZ on the 48.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 18, 2022)

Took a nice few hour after-work ride on ol’ Funky54 with the kiddo.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 19, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Maiden voyage of my ‘47 Arbos Corsa with Cambio Corsa shift. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1609453



Exceptionally nice bike - I'm guessing that's not original paint?  If not great job - I love contrast panels.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> Exceptionally nice bike - I'm guessing that's not original paint?  If not great job - I love contrast panels.



Yep-restored. V/r Shawn


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 19, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Finally got out for a ride after 11 days of Covid-19  isolation.
> Thankfully the symptoms were very mild and no adverse effects.
> Out on the 'Morot' once again for another 28 mile tour through the Vale of the White Horse.
> Pictured here in Culham.....
> ...



You are blessed my friend to live in such a wonderful & beautiful place in the world 😁


----------



## mrg (Apr 19, 2022)

Forgot to post last night but rode the 41 Excelsior over to a park I worked at 45 yrs ago, always something going on there back then, area was called Dog Patch, “DP 13” painted all over. Trees seemed big back then so doesn’t look to much different except no graffiti!


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 19, 2022)

Just a short lunch ride today to try out the new tires on my Double Bar roadster


----------



## ian (Apr 19, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Just a short lunch ride today to try out the new tires on my Double Bar roadster
> 
> View attachment 1609868
> 
> View attachment 1609869



I frickin' love this ride! The tires make the frame look small......


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 19, 2022)

22 miles on the repro Roadmaster. Ideal riding weather, sunny and breezy with low humidity and 74 degrees. Just a gorgeous day.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 19, 2022)

Bikes are bitchin'!!!
Same thing/different day.
To the shop in the dark, early;
back home after work.
Drivers can't be trusted; some will look at you, then floor it to get ahead...?
Of What???
"Please Don't Hit Me!"
Good to be home safe again.🥳


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 19, 2022)

Just a nice ride to watch the ballgame at the college today on the ‘80 Cruiser.


----------



## mrg (Apr 19, 2022)

1st ride down the nature trail in Lakewood and back up the river on the 41 Excelsior DX.


----------



## mrg (Apr 19, 2022)

Ride # 2 this afternoon rode my 42 CWC Western Flyer anomaly bike around my crosstown rival High School, will have to break it out again tomorrow for CWC Wednesday and explain the anomaly!


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 20, 2022)

Got one of my "back breakers" pulled down, aired up, and wiped down for spring. 40 Elgin straight bar racer.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 20, 2022)

OZ1972 said:


> You are blessed my friend to live in such a wonderful & beautiful place in the world 😁



Thank you Sir!
Of course,  you guys only get to see the best bits!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 20, 2022)

Out riding the Ciclos Minaco I today.
Another great day weather wise in the south of England.  Warm enough, calm enough, plenty of sunshine to make things brighter.
Pictured here in Clifton Hampden.....





...this is one of the 3 roads in this small village.
It still has a traditional red cast iron telephone box and matching post box.
The post box currently features a crocheted panorama on its top; these features have been cropping up all over Britain and certainly add a quirky touch.....





A view of the mid 19th. century brick-built bridge across the RiverThames. This is basically the view 180° around from the first photo.....









The raised 'duckboard' walkway gives you an idea of how much the water level rises when the Thames floods!

Oilseed Rape in full flower just before I hit home in Wallingford.....





...another 30 miles recorded.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2022)

I was blessed with another "Free" day.
tripple 20 mile loops at the beach, plus down and home,
another 70 miles recorded.



Waning Gibbous Moon shining down for most of it.







Negative Low Tide, makes a Big Beach.



Seize The Day!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Apr 20, 2022)

Beautiful day out! Just wish my derailleur wasn't being cranky. It wasn't happy after I bombed this hill. 







I had to cut the ride short and limp home....found some nice places to stop and adjust the derailleur though. And came across a Bill Hicks quote, made the day!


----------



## mrg (Apr 20, 2022)

Another 2 ride day, before lunch over to downtown on the mostly finished 41 SpeedKing, tough pedal to the top of the parking structure, guessing that's why I've mostly been riding my Klunkers lately!


----------



## comet (Apr 20, 2022)

Zeus track bike. The fork is from a Benotto that’s missing a dropout. I don’t want to drill the Zeus fork. Looks like a slight rake in the bridge picture. I’m really liking this fixed gear nonsense.


----------



## buickmike (Apr 20, 2022)

New "old" wheelset for this bike  46 morrow hub. Wish I could get these hubs on all my new departure rims.


----------



## Miq (Apr 20, 2022)

@dnc1 great pics!  We hardly ever get to hear the term “crochet panorama”.  😃 

Nice ride out to Kyrene on the Western Canal.  





48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 20, 2022)

comet said:


> Zeus track bike. The fork is from a Benotto that’s missing a dropout. I don’t want to drill the Zeus fork. Looks like a slight rake in the bridge picture. I’m really liking this fixed gear nonsense.
> 
> View attachment 1610745
> 
> ...



Wonderful bikes to ride!



Miq said:


> @dnc1 great pics!  We hardly ever get to hear the term “crochet panorama”.  😃
> 
> Nice ride out to Kyrene on the Western Canal.  View attachment 1610775
> View attachment 1610780
> 48 Columbia Cruiser



HaHaHa @Miq, it's not a term I've ever used in my life before today!


----------



## mrg (Apr 20, 2022)

Afternoon ride on the 41 Excelsior over to watch some softball & baseball. this was my cross town rival school so we did some really bad things to that bear, they build a wooden box around it now during Downey/Warren rivalry week!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 21, 2022)

On vacation in Hilton Head, dug this Jamis Taxi out of the basement and aired it up. I was told it was no good apparently flat tires are the end of a bike when you got $. We are waiting for some rental bikes to ride to the beach club. I could not wait. This bike is really comfortable and smooth for having sat for 10 years. If they were closer to NY it would be in my garage. The view from our bedroom from the  house is a rough one.


----------



## ebasnett (Apr 21, 2022)

This 1980-something Western Flyer was a bike I didn’t want. It came in a lot of parts that I bought. It’s a junky, 80s, Taiwanese frame. The welds on the ends of the steel tubes are gloppy looking with no apparent effort made to grind them smooth before the factory sprayed on a coat of red paint and sent it out the door.

I told myself I’d use it for parts but I couldn’t find a part on the bike that seemed worth the effort of harvesting. After it languished in the corner for weeks I took pity on it and threw on a couple used tires and an old inner tube that had been headed for the trash but still held air. I didn’t even knock the dirt dauber nests off the crank. I sprayed oil on the chain and rode it down the street. Didn’t rattle, tracked nice, stopped very well, and the frame fit me well. Realized it might be nice to have a bike I don’t care about.

I decided that I didn’t care if the combination of dirt dauber dirt and oil grinds the sprocket toothless- I wasn’t going to spend a dime on this bike. And yet, I realized this morning that I’ve ridden this pile of junk every day for the last week. So, maybe I’ll wash it this weekend but it seems like a slippery slope. I’m determined not to admit I like this thing.


----------



## ebasnett (Apr 21, 2022)

Wonder what it would cost to ship…




coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> On vacation in Hilton Head, dug this Jamis Taxi out of the basement and aired it up. I was told it was no good apparently flat tires are the end of a bike when you got $. We are waiting for some rental bikes to ride to the beach club. I could not wait. This bike is really comfortable and smooth for having sat for 10 years. If they were closer to NY it would be in my garage. The view from our bedroom from the  house is a rough one.
> 
> View attachment 1611012
> 
> ...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 21, 2022)

ebasnett said:


> Wonder what it would cost to ship…



Not a ton but getting it boxed and sent would be a tall task for them. I'm better off leaving it for when we come and visit. Beside I have my eyes on his '72 Chevelle he keeps on Martha's Vineyard haha.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 21, 2022)

Between work and lots of wind, haven't been on a bike for a few days. 

Curvy frame Elgin this morning. 

Oh that tree in my front yard, it belongs to my neighbor.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Apr 21, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Not a ton but getting it boxed and sent would be a tall task for them. I'm better off leaving it for when we come and visit. Beside I have my eyes on his '72 Chevelle he keeps on Martha's Vineyard haha.



Better let the air out of the tires if you expect it to still be there. You just doubled the value of that bike! Lol


----------



## ebasnett (Apr 21, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Between work and lots of wind, haven't been on a bike for a few days.
> 
> Curvy frame Elgin this morning.
> 
> ...



Those waffle grip tires are cool. How do you like them?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Apr 21, 2022)

ebasnett said:


> Those waffle grip tires are cool. How do you like them?



They're actually working out pretty well. Softer than like the Scott grips I had back in the day, that I'd first imagined they would be like.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 21, 2022)

Not the typical type of hazard I need to avoid in NY while biking.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2022)

To work under the light of Waning Gibbous Moon;
back home in windy conditions, 
with cars going faster, than most reactions....


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 21, 2022)

This is a hoot to ride! 1950 JC Higgins Colorflow klunkerette. Chino Hills State Park, California


----------



## mrg (Apr 21, 2022)

Another great day in the SGV so took the 41 Excelsior down the "ce-ment crek" as Jeb Clampett would say?


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 22, 2022)

Another 30 miles on the 'Minaco I' on Friday before celebrating my girlfriend's birthday. 
Now I'm discovering these things almost everywhere @Miq !?!?!?
Octopus and Jellyfish in Didcot.....








...and a Clown with Easter eggs in Wallingford.....








...they are created to make people smile and also to encourage donations to an Alzheimers charity.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 22, 2022)

Back out on the Jamis Taxi. I'm not a beach guy but saltwater is good for bearing and such right? hahaha


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 22, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Not the typical type of hazard I need to avoid in NY while biking.
> 
> View attachment 1611288




Lol it’s a common sight here in Central Florida. Every pond, lake, retaining pond and river will have Wally Gator in abundance. About 2 miles away from me is gigantic Lake  Jesup which is considered to support one of the state's densest populations of alligators. When driving on the bridge you can see dozens of gators floating on the water. Quite a sight to see!


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 22, 2022)

Another picture perfect day with ideal weather for riding. Took my Speedster on a relaxing 14 mile ride.


----------



## ditchpig (Apr 22, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Another picture perfect day with ideal weather for riding. Took my Speedster on a relaxing 14 mile ride.
> 
> View attachment 1611806
> 
> ...



NICE! ..... What was your top speed? C'mon you looked?!


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 22, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> NICE! ..... What was your top speed? C'mon you looked?!



Average about 8-9 and top about 20.


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 22, 2022)

76 Schwinn Stingray Bicentennial 🐀


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 22, 2022)

It rained here early this morning, then WINDS blew everything away;
Waning Gibbous moon shining down.



20+ mph down here blowing sand into All Things, great and small.



...time to lay it down for a break.
The birds were flying in flocks, playing at the shore.
Fun Ride!


----------



## mrg (Apr 22, 2022)

Ya, really windy after the little storm so rode in the bottom of Santiago creek, some nice trails & jumps and the 41 Excelsior is my sturdiest trail bike.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 22, 2022)

Evening ride around the neighborhood on the '41 DX. A beautiful day here in the Northeast. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (Apr 22, 2022)

@dnc those are great!  I like that they are all different and whacky.

I had a great ride with my oldest son. We went a little further this windy evening than we usually do with the rest of the family.  It was fun climbing the wind hill with him, taking breaks to catch our breath. Then turning around and riding that tail wind all the way back home smiling. 



48 Columbia Cruiser and 41 New World


----------



## partsguy (Apr 22, 2022)

1959 Schwinn Corvette, white with three speed. Went almost 20 miles.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 23, 2022)

Took my 7 speed 68 Rat Typhoon for a spin today. Beautiful day for a ride on great riding bike.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 23, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Took my 7 speed 68 Rat Typhoon for a spin today. Beautiful day for a ride on great riding bike.View attachment 1612178
> View attachment 1612179
> 
> View attachment 1612180
> ...



Did I recently read that the last of those 2 Rino's died just last year? Sad to see the end of something so iconic in my life really sad. Killer Bike ,I may never get to the land down under so thank you for letting me see it.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 23, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Did I recently read that the last of those 2 Rino's died just last year? Sad to see the end of something so iconic in my life really sad. Killer Bike ,I may never get to the land down under so thank you for letting me see it.



Thanks man. The last male died leaving 2 females.


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 23, 2022)

Took a quick ride on the arch bar up the street to the local coffee and cars gathering. I still can’t get over the difference a ND 2-speed setup makes.


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 23, 2022)

lgrinnings said:


> Took a quick ride on the arch bar up the street to the local coffee and cars gathering. I still can’t get over the difference a ND 2-speed setup makes.
> 
> View attachment 1612228




What beautiful lines this Columbia bike has ❤️. It should be a great rider but with the help of a two speed hub makes it even better and easier pedaling.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 23, 2022)

lgrinnings said:


> Took a quick ride on the arch bar up the street to the local coffee and cars gathering. I still can’t get over the difference a ND 2-speed setup makes.
> 
> View attachment 1612228



Awesome!


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Apr 23, 2022)

mrg said:


> Ya, really windy after the little storm so rode in the bottom of Santiago creek, some nice trails & jumps and the 41 Excelsior is my sturdiest trail bike.



Dangerously close to Tacos Los Reyes.  I lived just down the street on Palmyra for a couple of years and cut up and down Santiago Creek often.  After moving to East Anaheim I'd ride over, get tacos, cross Tustin, get beer, ride to Hart Park and then feast.


----------



## srfndoc (Apr 23, 2022)

Got out for a nice morning ride with one of my daughters.  Great weather and her first ride of the in progress 47 CWC Hiawatha.  Still on the hunt for fenders.


----------



## jacob9795 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## ninolecoast (Apr 23, 2022)

Awesome!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2022)

Happy Saturday!
Far too many things to list,
 of the beauty,  
   of the day,
     Coral Colson,
       cool is COOL!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2022)

Double beach loops and some extra river trail for 54 miles.
Epic Ride!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 23, 2022)

jacob9795 said:


> View attachment 1612368
> 
> View attachment 1612371



Classic bikes and pizza, bringing that boy up right!


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 23, 2022)

Maiden voyage 12 mile ride on my restomod ‘81 White Sidewinder. 27.5” wheels and disc brakes. Finished it up this morning and then went for a family ride. Tried out a friends trailer for our 6 month old, then rode to the LBS and he had a deal on a used one. Wife rode her ‘36 Henderson.


----------



## COB (Apr 23, 2022)

Aired up the tires on this one and rode it around town for awhile.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 23, 2022)

Today for Me.!

This one..10 miles..De nena.!!

love it..✌️  🥰  ✌️ 







Poquito...@...Poquito...🙏✌️🤝🙏


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 23, 2022)

Got this going too.just dialing in rear cog size,then ill put a fresh chrome chain on it


----------



## ian (Apr 23, 2022)

Took the '51 SK badged Monark out for a sunny spin today. This was my last ride.
On this one at least 😀. Someone just absolutely had to have it, so I walked home with a handful of Benjamins.
Time for a new project.......


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 23, 2022)

1960 Schwinn Corvette custom  🐀


----------



## Girlbike (Apr 23, 2022)

ian said:


> Threw the mudguards and chainguard back on the SK badged Monark. Trying to get ready for the riding season here in the PNW.
> 
> View attachment 1601607
> 
> ...



Some bikes look cool without chain guards and fenders. But I really think they are a big part of the appeal of the old bikes. Well, that's what I think. Especially when they are nice and tight like on your bike.


----------



## Girlbike (Apr 23, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> early 60's girls Huffy.
> 
> View attachment 1602958
> 
> ...






ozzie said:


> A mate joined me on a ride today to the bay and the Albert Park GP track and then on to the best burger joint in Melbourne. He rode the Typhoon first and then switched to the ‘39 4 gill. He couldn’t believe he was riding an 83 year old bike and commented how modern the geometry felt. He has a collection of high end road bikes and this was his first time on a balloon tire bike.
> 
> We also stopped for a while outside the track where I heard a hybrid F1 car for the first time. Needless to say I was truly disappointed compared to the sound of the previous naturally aspirated cars. View attachment 1603200
> View attachment 1603201



A friend of mine is buying his first cruiser. I've told him that once he experiences cool,he will sell his Cannondale!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 23, 2022)

Today was Cali Canti day😂


----------



## ozzie (Apr 23, 2022)

Felixnegron said:


> Today for Me.!
> 
> This one..10 miles..De nena.!!
> 
> ...



Beautiful bike as well as the pickup.


----------



## Girlbike (Apr 24, 2022)

No rats yesterday! A new friend of mine brought out his J.C.Higgins. I rode my AMF. Nope, for a change of pace I didn't ride my crusty Catalina


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 24, 2022)

Made it out yesterday for The Moustache Ride sponsored by Großen Bart Brewing on Maurice. We stopped at several brewers and distilleries around town and had a blast despite the cool temperatures & strong wind. 🙂


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 24, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Beautiful bike as well as the pickup.



Thanks.!!..@ozzie  That Beautiful Truck. 

Is Not my Truck...Wish.!! I KNOW The owner. 
And his Brother...Both had an old Cars..

I love the old Cars They had...same, 
From the Two brothers. When I stop,
Too looks...The Old Car. They love The Old, bikes style Tooo.!!...Makes me Happy..

Just stop and Have a Conversation,

WITH DIFFERENT PEOPLE ALONG THE 

BIKE RIDE... 🙏  ✌️  🤝  🙏


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 24, 2022)

Mexican Rentals


----------



## RJWess (Apr 24, 2022)

Out on the Wabash Trail today....


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 24, 2022)

Back out on my Sunday ride finally. Met at a friends house, and he had to show me his latest find. 1936 Schwinn Double Bar roadster. Beautiful bike!

And then the ride. My 1940 Dx and my friend on his 1946 Dx. Great day to be out in the wind


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2022)

37 Colson double bar around the LB Cycle Swap this morning.












Then joined by the lady's Shelby Western Flyer for lunch.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 24, 2022)

Went for a good long family ride today, forgot to get pics, then right as we got home, I needed to make a grocery run. Hop on my only bike with a basket and roll!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 24, 2022)

Looks like these will be my designated riders this summer 65&70 . Both rough as can be but with decent wheel sets so they ride nice


----------



## COB (Apr 24, 2022)

Took this old roadie out for a ride today. This bike is actually way too tall for me but man does it ride smooth! The rear basket also provides certain utilitarian capabilities... 🙂


----------



## ian (Apr 24, 2022)

Got the '50 CWC Roadmaster out for our last ride together. It went to the hotrodder that gave the El Dorado a new home yesterday. No separation anxiety involved.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> 37 Colson double bar around the LB Cycle Swap this morning.



37 Schwinn double bar around the LB Cycle Swap this morning.
AERO KING


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 24, 2022)

COB said:


> Took this old roadie out for a ride today. This bike is actually way too tall for me but man does it ride smooth! The rear basket also provides certain utilitarian capabilities... 🙂View attachment 1613624
> 
> View attachment 1613626
> 
> ...



You put that rear basket to good use.🍻


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## ozzie (Apr 24, 2022)

Awesome Autumn day downunder in Melbourne for a ride on my 53 Pleasure Liner. 18 months ago when I started riding again after 20 years, I would have never envisaged riding up this hill on a single speed
tank bike.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Apr 24, 2022)

My Glacier has melted and my lake is drying up so was out on the green bomb today 
Also saw a cool car Studebaker  Silver Hawk .
Thinking of you Nashman the Snow and rain missed us this time hope you guys are ok in Winnipeg saw it on the news looked pretty bad .


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 25, 2022)

First official day of staycation for me. Nice spring morning ride on one of the bikes I’ve had the longest. Ground was wet so I needed something with fenders, was gonna take my collegiate, but it’s buried deep in the shop…

 I think it’s time to change this one up, never really fell in love with the orange. But what a morning for coffee sips and skiptooths.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 25, 2022)

Finally knocked out the rebuild on this bike and put a few miles on it.  It rides amazing.....

Not in love with the tires but they'll do.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 25, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Finally knocked out the rebuild on this bike and put a few miles on it.  It rides amazing.....
> 
> Not in love with the tires but they'll do.
> 
> View attachment 1613933



Such a neat bike! I know how hard it is for you to use new tires! I was that way for a long time…. But after a few blowouts on original tires, I just worn do it anymore… bike turned out awesome. My favorite of the Phantoms.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 25, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Such a neat bike! I know how hard it is for you to use new tires! I was that way for a long time…. But after a few blowouts on original tires, I just worn do it anymore… bike turned out awesome. My favorite of the Phantoms.



Just looks like to me like a bright shiny Walmart picture frame on the Mona Lisa....Lol  Im not sure how long I can stand it but I will TRY for as long as I can.  

Thanks again, Im just happy I finally gave this bike the rebirth it deserves.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 25, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Just looks like to me like a bright shiny Walmart picture frame on the Mona Lisa....Lol  Im not sure how long I can stand it but I will TRY for as long as I can.
> 
> Thanks again, Im just happy I finally gave this bike the rebirth it deserves.



Ride that thing through some mud and then wipe it all over the whites. It’ll look perfect!


----------



## tacochris (Apr 25, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Ride that thing through some mud and then wipe it all over the whites. It’ll look perfect!



Literally considering leaving them out in the back yard for a week during a raining week....Lol  New shiny things make me uncomfortable.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Apr 25, 2022)

Finally a decent weather day.......A few miles on the boy's "new" 1970 orange krate....and the 66 spaceliner.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 25, 2022)

Back to work lighting up schools, fire house #48, and La Fiesta Lane,
under Waning Crescent Moon, Venus, and Jupiter. @Hammerhead 








went the long way home again;
for the things we don't see.🥳


----------



## SKPC (Apr 25, 2022)

Camping/Riding on the Mag-7 trail system down near Island in the Sky, Canyonlands this last week.  No old bikes but some ancient pictographs near camp.


----------



## Miq (Apr 25, 2022)

Another ride out to Kyrene tonight. 




48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## mrg (Apr 25, 2022)

Had to move some bikes around today so dusted off the 80 Lime's!


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 26, 2022)

Today was a special outing on my 41 Westfield. Kind of a search and rescue ride to find a neighbor’s lost 14 year old dog. Another neighbor and I located the pooch several blocks away so mission accomplished. She’s back home safe and sound. Then on to my ride.14.8 miles.


----------



## COB (Apr 26, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Today was a special outing on my 41 Westfield. Kind of a search and rescue ride to find a neighbor’s lost 14 year old dog. Another neighbor and I located the pooch several blocks away so mission accomplished. She’s back home safe and sound. Then on to my ride.14.8 miles.
> View attachment 1614438
> 
> View attachment 1614439
> ...



Glad that the pooch did not end up as gator bait!


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 26, 2022)

38 rollfast.Rode to the spot.... Then to a lake or 2..... Then to a waterfall. Lots of birds and walkers and bikes out today enjoying the beautiful weather. Have fun ya'll!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 26, 2022)

Circuit complete for today.🥳


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 26, 2022)

Got out again. Took the kiddo to the park. 34 Colson this time.


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 26, 2022)

Took the Heavy Duti out to the ballgame today. Great view from atop the parking structure.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 26, 2022)

Day two out on the green phantom and it still rides awesome.  
This thing is quickly rising up the ranks.


----------



## mrg (Apr 26, 2022)

Out on what started it for me, Dads 55 Spitfire, down the riverbed and over to a local High School to watch some games, surprised, most other schools around here don't have lockers anymore!


----------



## Allrounderco (Apr 27, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Today was a special outing on my 41 Westfield. Kind of a search and rescue ride to find a neighbor’s lost 14 year old dog. Another neighbor and I located the pooch several blocks away so mission accomplished. She’s back home safe and sound. Then on to my ride.14.8 miles.
> View attachment 1614438
> 
> View attachment 1614439
> ...



I've been on that trail a couple of times. I'm a lifelong northerner, but have friends and family in Winter Springs (and a Brompton that flies with me). It's a very nice trail system you have there.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 27, 2022)

Great morning for a ride.41 Firestone pilot


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 27, 2022)

mrg said:


> Out on what started it for me, Dads 55 Spitfire, down the riverbed and over to a local High School to watch some games, surprised, most other schools around here don't have lockers anymore!View attachment 1614780
> 
> View attachment 1614781
> 
> ...



I wonder why I love your bike?😆
Here’s my 55 Spit


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 27, 2022)

Allrounderco said:


> I've been on that trail a couple of times. I'm a lifelong northerner, but have friends and family in Winter Springs (and a Brompton that flies with me). It's a very nice trail system you have there.




Yes it’s pretty nice and most of the trail is heavily wooded with good cover from the sun specially on hot summer days. Have you gone all the way past 419 Up to Osprey Trail? It’s a long ride but very nice .
Give me a holler next time you are in the area and maybe we can meet up for a ride.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 27, 2022)

A quick ride on my '46 Traveler Crimson cruiser and The Beast my '64 KSHD


----------



## COB (Apr 27, 2022)

Rode the back road down to the Harley Dealer and looked at the shiny stuff. I then found it necessary to re-hydrate after the uncontrollable drooling from looking at said shiny stuff. 😕


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2022)

04/27/2022, departure 05:27 AM, 57 degrees, with a breeze, 27 miles total;
the Waning Crescent Moon, is just ahead of the Sun, all day long.🧐🥰😎


----------



## SKPC (Apr 27, 2022)

Got in a late day ride here in the california flats on the 3spd 36/7 Shelby survivor.


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 27, 2022)

'60s Corvette a few laps around. And skate signature board Duane Peters punk stix skateboarding one out of five pink motel hell 1977


----------



## Miq (Apr 27, 2022)

Took a ride w Philthy down to Kyrene. 



48 Columbia Cruiser and 90s Cannondale.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 28, 2022)

04 Electra Rat Rod today. Nice riding bike but I should have changed the uncomfortable bulky stock saddle for one of my Brooks saddles.


----------



## Allrounderco (Apr 28, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Yes it’s pretty nice and most of the trail is heavily wooded with good cover from the sun specially on hot summer days. Have you gone all the way past 419 Up to Osprey Trail? It’s a long ride but very nice .
> Give me a holler next time you are in the area and maybe we can meet up for a ride.



No - we didn't make it up that far, although my cousin-in-law (is that a thing?) rides up that way every Saturday as part of his MTB loop, so I've seen photos and video of some of it. Looks like there's some nice singletrack called the Soldier's Creek trail off of that.

I don't know if I'll be traveling with a bike again - at least to MCO. My last trip was pretty bad, and I actually abandoned my Brompton at the airport (although I did claim it the following day). I'm open to getting a bike to keep down there, though. Now that I think about it, I should have just left my Brompton in FL . Anyway, finding time for a real ride is always an issue with two younger kids, but if I can do it, I'll let you know!


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 28, 2022)

Went on the Seminole Cross Trail for a nice 13 mile ride with breeze sunny 75 degrees on my Panasonic built 74 Le Tour. This bike is practically new. The paint and chrome is in amazing condition being 48 years old.
Stay safe out there.


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 28, 2022)

It's great to see all the same guys are out riding their old bikes consistently. After getting back on a bicycle vs. A motorcycle lately I can sure appreciate slowing down a bit, getting some exercise, and seeing some friendly faces out and about. Nice ride to the lake and the airport today on the 37 Dayton. Have fun ya'll!


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 28, 2022)

Balloonoob said:


> It's great to see all the same guys are out riding their old bikes consistently. After getting back on a bicycle vs. A motorcycle lately I can sure appreciate slowing down a bit, getting some exercise, and seeing some friendly faces out and about. Nice ride to the lake and the airport today on the 37 Dayton. Have fun ya'll!
> 
> View attachment 1615414
> 
> ...



Awesome pics! 👍


----------



## tacochris (Apr 28, 2022)

Balloonoob said:


> It's great to see all the same guys are out riding their old bikes consistently. After getting back on a bicycle vs. A motorcycle lately I can sure appreciate slowing down a bit, getting some exercise, and seeing some friendly faces out and about. Nice ride to the lake and the airport today on the 37 Dayton. Have fun ya'll!
> 
> View attachment 1615414
> 
> ...



That is such an awesome looking bike and I love the tires!  I only wish they werent 150 bucks or I would certainly have a few sets on some bikes!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 28, 2022)

Balloonoob said:


> It's great to see all the same guys are out riding their old bikes consistently.



Nice to see you out on the Dayton.
I've been working, but ride consistently;
better to ride....🥰


----------



## ozzie (Apr 28, 2022)

Balloonoob said:


> It's great to see all the same guys are out riding their old bikes consistently. After getting back on a bicycle vs. A motorcycle lately I can sure appreciate slowing down a bit, getting some exercise, and seeing some friendly faces out and about. Nice ride to the lake and the airport today on the 37 Dayton. Have fun ya'll!
> 
> View attachment 1615414
> 
> ...



Beautiful photos. Such an amazing place to ride! Thanks.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 28, 2022)

tacochris said:


> That is such an awesome looking bike and I love the tires!  I only wish they werent 150 bucks or I would certainly have a few sets on some bikes!



Last I checked they were about half that price.









						Clay U.S. Royal Chain tread tires, Pair, New | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

$70.00 Clay U.S. Royal Chain tread tires, Pair, New, Prewar Postwar balloon style white wall tires 26X2.125 Shipped. Order 2 pair and price is $65.00 a pair shipped  Free pair of tubes will go with the tires while supply lasts. This is for a pair of brand new tires and tubes.  Brand new modern...




					thecabe.com


----------



## tacochris (Apr 28, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> Last I checked they were about half that price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Color me surprised!  I didnt know i could get them thru him.  Lol. The ones on Ebay are all 150 bucks plus shipping which always felt just silly.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 28, 2022)

Nothing tremendous today, but a couple of photos of a bike I wanted to ride.  
Just came off the build stand with a new big chainring and bash guard that really improved shifting on the wide compact double.  
Rode down from the greenway summit to meet Lou at the start of his shift, and made the climb back together.  
Nothing special about the little house at Eisenhower Park, just looked like a photo op.  



The bike is my '92 Viner Pro CX frame that I built as an upright, and added aero positions to the bar.  
Good on the road, good on single-track.  



The half-frame bag is there because I have two fishing rod options that fit in it - both Japanese - a multipiece fly rod, and a telescoping stream baitcaster.  
I also have a front bag that carries my fishing bag and wading shoes.  
Next time I show it, I hope it's going to be on a remote hill country river crossing - county roads, where you're not allowed to park a car...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 28, 2022)

Just a quick ride after work on this sweet '47 after I got the few last parts back on. Rolls smooth and easy, such a great ride. So glad the nicer weather is here I will get a chance to ride this again real soon.


----------



## Santee (Apr 28, 2022)

Rolling the 1941 Rollfast "Tall frame" another beautiful day in the neighborhood. 🇺🇲


----------



## Miq (Apr 28, 2022)

Balloonoob said:


> It's great to see all the same guys are out riding their old bikes consistently. After getting back on a bicycle vs. A motorcycle lately I can sure appreciate slowing down a bit, getting some exercise, and seeing some friendly faces out and about. Nice ride to the lake and the airport today on the 37 Dayton. Have fun ya'll!



That tombstone reflector is sweet @Balloonoob !


----------



## Allrounderco (Apr 29, 2022)

This 1987 Bianchi Cervino was built up for my wife as a city bike. I pulled it out last week, gave it a once-over, and rode it on a 15 mile mixed terrain group ride on Saturday. Since then, I can't stay off the thing.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 29, 2022)

Nice early morning fresh shakedown ride on my new 1962 Schwinn American King Size!


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 29, 2022)

I am back in Ohio (from Washington) and visiting my wifes family.  I bought this bike at a yard sale about 7 years ago for $25 to ride while back here.  So far it has held up very well and provides good exercise on our twice a year trips.  I also time these trips with the ML swap meets and was fortunate to spend 2 days there this year and got a nice 41 along with other goodies.  I have the parts at home that will complete the bike except the chrome rear carrier but will use a postwar chrome carrier top in the meantime.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 29, 2022)

1817cent said:


> I am back in Ohio (from Washington) and visiting my wifes family.  I bought this bike at a yard sale about 7 years ago for $25 to ride while back here.  So far it has held up very well and provides good exercise on our twice a year trips.  I also time these trips with the ML swap meets and was fortunate to spend 2 days there this year and got a nice 41 along with other goodies.  I have the parts at home that will complete the bike except the chrome rear carrier but will use a postwar chrome carrier top in the meantime.
> 
> View attachment 1615772
> 
> View attachment 1615773



What a beautiful color combo.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 29, 2022)

Allrounderco said:


> This 1987 Bianchi Cervino was built up for my wife as a city bike. I pulled it out last week, gave it a once-over, and rode it on a 15 mile mixed terrain group ride on Saturday. Since then, I can't stay off the thing.
> View attachment 1615709



...and you didn't like my upright Viner CX on the previous page?  Maybe it's my long limbs.    😃


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2022)

Super-Duper Happy Friday!!! Off work.🥳



rolled away pretty early, to some creatures...



Who really knows the timing of events, of all that is going on naturally, all around, all of it....
1936 Coral Colson, 52 miles along the Pacific shore.🥰


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 29, 2022)

Absolutely beautiful day.got my eastern out and cruised around my neighborhood after work


----------



## Allrounderco (Apr 29, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> ...and you didn't like my upright Viner CX on the previous page?  Maybe it's my long limbs.    😃



Actually, I missed it. This used to be the one thread on here I was always up to date on, but not any longer.

By the way, I need to upgrade my rack, levers and grips to something closer to level of what you're running. I probably won't go Nitto unless I can find a good deal. One of those runs more than I paid for the donor bike


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 29, 2022)

@Allrounderco - of course the best place to get good Nitto prices is Japan.  Try Amazon.jp, Alex's cycle, Cycles Grand Bois, and there's always Rakuten.

My rear is just a bag support, and my front was Nitto Mark's rack engineered for supports on my Paul Cantis (L-bracket and Paul components rack adapter, which is M6 to M5 male thread converter) and Tubus LM-1 clamps on the fork:


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 29, 2022)

Evening neighborhood ride on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. A very windy day here, made the 40's temps feel like 30's. An Awesome time anyway. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Apr 29, 2022)

Got out a bit late again on the black & chrome 40-41 _*Shelby Gambles Hiawatha*_.  48x22equiv./3-spd makes for a nice gear range.









As found.


----------



## Allrounderco (Apr 29, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> @Allrounderco - of course the best place to get good Nitto prices is Japan.  Try Amazon.jp, Alex's cycle, Cycles Grand Bois, and there's always Rakuten.
> 
> My rear is just a bag support, and my front was Nitto Mark's rack engineered for supports on my Paul Cantis (L-bracket and Paul components rack adapter, which is M6 to M5 male thread converter) and Tubus LM-1 clamps on the fork:
> 
> View attachment 1615903 View attachment 1615924



Very nice! Thanks for the tips.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 29, 2022)

Night time fun!


----------



## ozzie (Apr 29, 2022)

Grabbed my SE Fast Ripper today to bomb around town on. Great ride but the sight of the beautifully restored Boss 429 in a dealership near work made my day.


----------



## Miq (Apr 30, 2022)

Quiet ride to Kyrene again. 





48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 30, 2022)

I know I said I wasn't going to show this bike again until I was bike fishing.
But wanted to ride today, chance of rain overnight and by noon, so I snapped on my snap-on fenders last night for a messy ride (save the drivetrain).

It was spitting rain when I took off, I left on my saddle cover and put on my rain shell.  Five miles down, the drenching rain was over, and I removed both.
Rode from Eisenhower Park to Grissom Rd. trailhead, ate my bacon and biscuit there.  One the way back, stopped at Valero trailhead and ate my apple pie larabar, talked to Dad on the phone about his new lawnmower.
Heading to final 300' climb, I rode right back into the same rain, stopped under an overpass, and put back on the saddle cover and rain shell.
200' of switchbacks behind, and 100' to go, I stopped at the view photo op and ate my orange.



Didn't realize how far I rode until I got home - 32 miles and climbed 600'


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 30, 2022)

A beautiful spring day here in the Northeast. Temperature at 55 degrees with partly sunny skies. Out for a ride on The Winnipesaukee River Trail with my girl. She took her '68 Hollywood and I chose my '64 Jaguar. Excellent time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 30, 2022)

Long ride through the hometown today on the ‘56 Hornet. Beautiful day with just a slight breeze and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 30, 2022)

Sunny Saturday, ramp feature, Chino Hills, CA. 1936 Rollfast fastback klunker.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 30, 2022)

Great ride Saturday, before it got too crowded; 52 miles.
Cool Manx for sale, if you like 4-wheeled vehicles.😎
Amazing happenings, that could not be co-ordinated, if given 9 lives.🥳


----------



## Miq (Apr 30, 2022)

Beautiful pics @J-wagon !

I rode out to the riparian park again today on Gramp’s 41 BFG New World.








Nice to be in the shade in these mesquite tree tunnels.







I took this rabbit pic for @dnc1.




Saw some old friends I havent seen in a while on the ride back.



Goat slot eyes are always so nuts looking.






20 miles today. 😀


----------



## SKPC (Apr 30, 2022)

Saturday ride out to the coast, south, then inland up Newport Back Bay and Diego Creek on the* Model 21C Snyder.*☀️


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 30, 2022)

Cruising custom phantom Temecula


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 30, 2022)

On the trail from Sebastopol to Santa Rosa.


----------



## dnc1 (May 1, 2022)

I've been out riding regularly recently but keep neglecting to post pictures,  so I hope people can forgive me for posting them all today.

Out on the 'Minaco I'  for 30 miles onTuesday, temporarily fitted with "porteur' bars; pictured near Blewburton Hill, Blewbury.....








...'Inconnu' pictured near the circa 1810 toll House in Dorchester on Thames on Wednesday, a 22 mile short V-CC ride in the early evening.....




...out on the 'Minaco I' again on Saturday, with 'drops' refitted.  54 miles to and from and on another V-CC group ride. 
Pictured on Shillingford Bridge in the morning on my way to the start. It looks like a beautiful day (and it was) but it was only 1° Celsius at this point.....




...at my favourite coffee stop in Abingdon's Market Square,  with the market just starting.....




...at the official start, one of the restored 'shepherd's hut" wagons on my friend's farm.....




...some of the lovely bikes out riding with us.....












...I particularly liked Mike's pre WW1 'Imperial Triumph' Semi-Racer model.
It features a 56 tooth chainring, a seatpost with integral detachable 'Lucas' oiler and a 'Rolex' stopwatch mounted on the bars, amongst other goodies.....




...thankfully the temperature had risen to 17° Celsius in the afternoon and with no wind it made for a great ride in wonderful company.


----------



## OZ1972 (May 1, 2022)

Got to cruise the 54 today thanks for looking 👍


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 1, 2022)

I took Maurice for a spin after getting back from the bike show & swap after winning Best Custom Cruiser yesterday. 🤓




A little known Colorado trivia: Dragon flies are big this time of year......


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 1, 2022)

My girl and Rode into Town for breakfast. Forever great full, every one enjoy the Ride.


----------



## 1817cent (May 1, 2022)

I was out again today in Ohio on my mountain bike and saw this bike parked along the way on my route.


----------



## Lonestar (May 1, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I took Maurice for a spin after getting back from the bike show & swap after winning Best Custom Cruiser yesterday. 🤓
> View attachment 1617186
> 
> A little known Colorado trivia: Dragon flies are big this time of year......View attachment 1617187



Congrats! That's awesome


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 1, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Congrats! That's awesome




Thank you! Since that swap is BMX centric, I wanted to introduce Maurice to another genre if cycling. It's important in early training of a Mongoose to behave in any environment. 🤓


----------



## Dc76 (May 1, 2022)

I present Susan , my pick from today 👍


----------



## ian (May 1, 2022)

Balloonoob said:


> It's great to see all the same guys are out riding their old bikes consistently. After getting back on a bicycle vs. A motorcycle lately I can sure appreciate slowing down a bit, getting some exercise, and seeing some friendly faces out and about. Nice ride to the lake and the airport today on the 37 Dayton. Have fun ya'll!
> 
> View attachment 1615414
> 
> ...



Diggin' that saddle. And bike!


----------



## piercer_99 (May 1, 2022)

Curvy Elgin frankenbike, quick 1 mile ride.

All work and no play, yada, yada...


----------



## ian (May 1, 2022)

'35 Colson in the wilds of Clatskanie, Columbia county Oregon. 64 and light overcast today, but warmer weather is on the way 👌.


----------



## tanksalot (May 1, 2022)

My 1941 Columbia I was glad to have a day with the wind chill not coming off of the ocean finally .


----------



## ian (May 1, 2022)

Bike family reunion. Two that I just let go to a new home  and my trusty '28 Flyer.


----------



## tripple3 (May 1, 2022)

1936 Clipper in Long Beach, then home.



32 miles of wonder and beauty.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 1, 2022)

Rode the 36 colson around long beach with some friends today.good times


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 1, 2022)

Rode the ‘35 Bluebird to San Gabriel Mission with my little girl and some familiar friends along the “626 Golden Streets” route.


----------



## SKPC (May 1, 2022)

Late start again today riding the 51 Monark Tanker for a couple hours out to the coast, N. to Sunset Beach and back for about 31m. Ran into T-3 heading south then 5 minutes later no kidding 4-5000 bmx'ers packed together en mass all at speed heading south taking the entire bike path over.  People were scattering left and right bailing out of the way. They all tried to run me down as I headed north, but scattered like fleas the last second when they saw the Black Tanker was not moving one single inch.  Of course I didn't relinquish my line, and didm't flinch one bit.(well, maybe a little) The pack was two hundred yards long both sides of the bike trail never seen anything like it.  What a bunch of A-holes.  I was so stunned I forgot to stop and pull the camera out...


----------



## GTs58 (May 1, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Late start again today riding the 51 Monark Tanker for a couple hours out to the coast, N. to Sunset Beach and back for about 31m. Ran into T-3 heading south then 5 minutes later no kidding 4-5000 bmx'ers packed together en mass all at speed heading south taking the entire bike path over.  People were scattering left and right bailing out of the way. They all tried to run me down as I headed north, but scattered like fleas the last second when they saw the Black Tanker was not moving one single inch.  Of course I didn't relinquish my line, and didm't flinch one bit.(well, maybe a little) The pack was two hundred yards long both sides of the bike trail never seen anything like it.  What a bunch of A-holes.  I was so stunned I forgot to stop and pull the camera out...
> View attachment 1617784
> View attachment 1617785



Another BA garage door! That is one beautiful overhead.


----------



## ozzie (May 1, 2022)

Beautiful Autumn day in Melbourne today. Rode the capital city trail that goes around the city for a total of about 25 miles.


----------



## comet (May 1, 2022)

Zeus


----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2022)

Early to work;
looking forward to riding at the beach, 
always worth the effort.🥰
At P.C.H. i called out "Hethchin's CURLY STAYS!!!"



Ordered it new 20+ years ago, from England.
Says they still make them/order today. @dnc1 





Perspective pictures.🤓


----------



## ogre (May 2, 2022)

now fendered, Patina Fey rides again


----------



## mrg (May 2, 2022)

Took the 81 KHS Sundancer down the tracks today before I send it down the road.


----------



## tacochris (May 2, 2022)

Ok i have to brag cause im a happy dad right now! 
My sons new whitewalls came in today and we went on our first cruise together!  He says its his favorite bike and doesnt wanna ride anything else!  We did a good 6 miles or so....
My heart is full.


----------



## comet (May 2, 2022)

Fixed Italvega Super Record


----------



## Miq (May 2, 2022)

48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## dnc1 (May 2, 2022)

It was a holiday over here on Monday.
I rode the 'Morot' over to the village of Chalgrove  where I grew up. The Benson VCC (a local club, separate and unaffiliated to the national V-CC) were putting on a bicycle display as part of the village festival celebrations. 
On the way there, just outside Rokemarsh.....




... we put on a great display of an eclectic range of machines from  1819 onwards.....
















...a great afternoon.


----------



## mrg (May 2, 2022)

Summers here!, well the weeknight car shows are back so rode the 64 Super Deluxe ( Ugh! ) but good to see all the cars!


----------



## SKPC (May 2, 2022)

Spun the B&C Shelby Gambles Hiawatha out to the coast late in the day.  Smooth and quiet ride today on the high-mass Shelby.


----------



## ozzie (May 3, 2022)

Had to get in another ride today as the weather will be turning nasty from tomorrow for a week or so. Rode my Red Menace Cook Bros replica to the bay and then onto the St Kilda Botanical gardens, tearing through the city and finally Melbourne University.


----------



## Miq (May 3, 2022)

@ozzie the skyline with clouds pic is fantastic!  Love seeing your posts from down under bro. Thanks!


----------



## ozzie (May 3, 2022)

Miq said:


> @ozzie the skyline with clouds pic is fantastic!  Love seeing your posts from down under bro. Thanks!



Thanks heaps mate. Taking some of these photos can be a real pain especially with a bike without a kick stand. I rode 2 bikes without stands this past week and both fell over at some point (combination of wind, lightweight bikes and my incompetence). Fortunately no major damage to either of them.


----------



## tripple3 (May 3, 2022)

1940 Western Flyer, again, to and from the shop; 16 miles.😎


----------



## SKPC (May 3, 2022)

A spirited ride out to the coast and north to Sunset .  Few if any around late in the day encouraged a quick pace clipped into the* Hawthorne 21C *hotrod.


----------



## Miq (May 3, 2022)

Nice night ride w Philthy around Tempe Town Lake. 




48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## mrg (May 4, 2022)

Took the 55 Spitfire back to it's roots on a nostalgia ride today at the old mall, it was a open shopping center when I use to ride this same bike around here 55 yrs ago, The Sears didn't make it ( it was a Broadway back then ) but the JC Penny still there and the Firestone Auto center was the JCP service center where I use to drool over Formost minibikes & Benelli minicycles🤪, the Formost StingRays were in sporting goods. some of the fender dents happened right here at the little wave we use to jump off and also skateboard ( clay wheels! ) on!


----------



## oldfart36 (May 4, 2022)

Rode the Mild Custom Monark/Firestone for a bit yesterday, rides Great!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 4, 2022)

Morning before work ride


----------



## Lonestar (May 4, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Ok i have to brag cause im a happy dad right now!
> My sons new whitewalls came in today and we went on our first cruise together!  He says its his favorite bike and doesnt wanna ride anything else!  We did a good 6 miles or so....
> My heart is full.
> 
> ...



I'm havin' a crappy day at the office...just read this post & it MADE MY DAY!
We can't have kids, so seeing things like this really make me smile, Brother! I bet you are one PROUD PAPA! Do we call him TaquitoChris? 🙂
Anyways, thanks for the post, Buddy...Stoked for both of ya!


----------



## tacochris (May 4, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> I'm havin' a crappy day at the office...just read this post & it MADE MY DAY!
> We can't have kids, so seeing things like this really make me smile, Brother! I bet you are one PROUD PAPA! Do we call him TaquitoChris? 🙂
> Anyways, thanks for the post, Buddy...Stoked for both of ya!



Thanks man...my son has never really been super into the things I am into but now that he has had a few cool bikes he has become bike-obsessed and now we can bond thru something we both enjoy.  I dont get video games and thats what he does most of the time.....


----------



## tripple3 (May 4, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Morning before work ride



No work for me today,
morning ride 72 miles.



this bike draws attention;



So Cal Edison: on the job....


----------



## MarkKBike (May 4, 2022)

Yesterday, I test rode a used but almost new purple 20" frame huffy I picked up used just to make sure everything was working correctly before giving the bike to my niece on her 8th birthday. It did not fit me, but I was still somehow able to cruiz up and back down my street.

I then drove it by car over to my sisters house, and set the bike up to fit my niece. (Purple is the girls favorite color, and she was very excited). My sister had a slightly larger similar girls bike as a kid, and several years ago my parents were going to toss that rust bucket. I dragged it home before it hit the trash for spare parts. Before gifting the bike to my niece, I cleaned up and installed her mothers old handle bars on the bike that she once used as a young girl.

Her mom / my sister told me a few weeks ago to keep a eye out for a birthday bike, and by finding one in nice condition I saved them some money.

Last week I also picked up a cool vintage steel frame gary fisher mountain bike for myself, but I have not got around to working on that one yet.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (May 4, 2022)

Sadly, I had to edit the photo down to be PG. At the same time this bathroom graffiti seems appropriate for this thread.


----------



## mrg (May 5, 2022)

Glad the weeknight car shows started up again, had the 41 Seed King out.


----------



## tripple3 (May 5, 2022)

There is a Car show every Saturday morning in HB,
"Donut Derelicts"
for 30+ years...
i go the other WAY!🥰🥳😎




Watch Out For CARS!!!


----------



## vincev (May 5, 2022)

Will be riding this one when I get done mowing the grass.lol.............


----------



## birdzgarage (May 5, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (May 5, 2022)

To the shop early, then the beach route;



heavy bike carves a deep line at 20 mph...



having fun flying with the birds,
had to drop-in.😎


Fun in the sun, with a tail wind pushing;
1940 Western Flyer, HD 26 mile day.
There are more precious moments, in each ride,
than could be mentioned;
"Tip of the Ice Berg...."🥳🥰🤓


----------



## Miq (May 5, 2022)

Got a very wiggly bug in my eye tonight.  48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## SKPC (May 6, 2022)

Late one through Talbert Regional yesterday on the *Blue Shelby.*


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (May 6, 2022)

*This one........




*


----------



## RustyHornet (May 6, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *This one........
> 
> View attachment 1620949*



Very clean build!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 6, 2022)

Lou and I finally got in a bike-fish today.  This was a smoke-run for us, and it rained yesterday, so I picked a glorious bike ride, and maybe so-so fishing.
Turned out it was a glorious bike ride, and less than so-so fishing, but still an adventure, and Lou's first time to fish Texas Hill Country creeks.
My 700c Viner CX upright, Lou's 650b Chapman rando.  Neither bike is fast, but they just keep going, no matter what you're up against.



Here was our goal, granite runs in the Pedernales headwaters.



The nice thing about gravel senderos in the 1st flood plain, you can always find a tree to cable-lock your bike.



We both have Japanese telescoping rods that will fit in bike bags, mine a Smith UL trout casting rod with raced-out Ambassadeur 1500C that will fish 1/16 oz.
Lou's is an ML Daiwa BBB with a Shimano Ultegra spinning reel.
Oops, not much to this bluegill.



Sorry about water on the polarizer, but this was our real goal, endemic spotted bass, AKA Texas Brook Trout



We rode an hour, and waded and fished 3 hours, at 3 different crossings.



A great outing,



and hit Mague's for some great Mexican food on the drive home. 
Bluebonnets coming to seed.


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2022)

Work Vs. Beach Ride? No comparison.
Bof'um 'gin.🤠


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 6, 2022)

Got the fenders rolled-they were terrible-@plastic_nerd dialed them in for me with his english wheel. Put back 'original to bike' wheels and took a short ride.








  Bike is 1938 Schwinn Chicago Cycle Supply bike BA97 badged as 'LaSalle'.


----------



## SKPC (May 6, 2022)




----------



## tacochris (May 6, 2022)

The kiddo and I did a quick hour or so ride tonight to enjoy the evening.  
I was always bummed to ride alone so much and now i never have to miss having a riding partner.  He sees me pull out a bike and he is READY!


----------



## ian (May 6, 2022)

tacochris said:


> The kiddo and I did a quick hour or so ride tonight to enjoy the evening.
> I was always bummed to ride alone so much and now i never have to miss having a riding partner.  He sees me pull out a bike and he is READY!
> 
> View attachment 1621066
> ...



The next generation of Cabers. Good on ya!


----------



## tacochris (May 6, 2022)

ian said:


> The next generation of Cabers. Good on ya!



One day he’ll carrying on my legacy of hoarding and riding worthless rusty bikes.  Haha


----------



## ian (May 6, 2022)

tacochris said:


> One day he’ll carrying on my legacy of hoarding and riding worthless rusty bikes.  Haha



Worthless? Not!


----------



## tacochris (May 6, 2022)

ian said:


> Worthless? Not!



Lol just kidding.  I make jokes about my rusty bikes all the time but i literally refuse to sell em.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 7, 2022)

Good morning Cabers


----------



## RustyHornet (May 7, 2022)

18 miles with my wife and our youngest today! Finally some good weather here! Rode all around town, had some lunch and saw some cool stuff! I rocked my ‘81 Sidewinder because trailer… lol… and my wife was rocking her new to her ‘55 24” Spitfire.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2022)

Forgot to post pics from last Sunday's 626 Golden Streets event. No cars! Just bikes, skateboards, skates and walkers.













Few pics taken by @Velocipedist Co.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 7, 2022)

Rode The Northern Rail Trail through Franklin and Andover today. Took out my '41 DX on this beautiful spring day. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## MrMonark13 (May 7, 2022)

Rode a few miles on the ‘42 Hawthorne today. Spent some time at the museum. Visited some friends. Overall a pleasant Saturday!


----------



## RPower (May 7, 2022)

System check ride, about 10 miles, on the last e bike I will build.  1936 Westfield frame built up as a fake Indian from a frame I had laying around.  I built this one for myself after building a couple customs but just not for me.  I was looking forward to a long ride on a Shelby I just finished, but somehow the front axle was stripped on one side.   My mtb is in the shop and I wanted to ride something, so.....


----------



## SKPC (May 7, 2022)

Long ride on the Hawthorne today out to the Coast, upstream through Back Bay and San Diego Creek then back into the Laguna Hills thru Shady Canyon,  UC Irvine then back along the coast on the way home.  Another long ride on 21C and it continues to perform as intended: Quiet, comfortable, smooth and very quick.  I really enjoy riding this bike. 












Beam me up Scottie!









Hermes was the ancient Greek god of trade, wealth, luck, fertility, animal husbandry, sleep, language, thieves, and travel. One of the cleverest and most mischievous of the Olympian gods, he was the patron of shepherds, invented the lyre, and was, above all, the herald and messenger of Mt. Olympus so that he came to symbolize the crossing of boundaries in his role as a guide between the two realms of gods and humanity. To the Romans, this god was known as Mercury. Hermes was the son of Zeus and the nymph Maia (daughter of the Titan Atlas).  Famous for his diplomatic skills, he was also regarded as the patron of languages and rhetoric.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 7, 2022)

1937 Tankleessss...ROADMASTER
By CWC...IN THE GREATEST.=🥰🥰🥰
🙏🤝🙏✌️✌️🙏
Cleveland OH...✌️🤝✌️


Have a Beautiful Mother's day Weekend. 

With FAMILY & FRIENDS...🙏✌️🤝✌️🙏


----------



## Cbgimse (May 7, 2022)

Just a cruise around the neighborhood on my CCM Cleveland


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 7, 2022)

Sunset on the Schwinner!


----------



## Rat Rod (May 7, 2022)

55 Schwinn spitfire 🔥 BF Goodrich


----------



## lounging (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Miq (May 7, 2022)

Great pics @lounging !

Went on a couple of rides today






41 New World 







48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## dnc1 (May 7, 2022)

I rode to Henley-on-Thames on Saturday.
Riding 'Inconnu', fully loaded.....






...this ride involved 1500+feet of climbing and I had to walk up one hill, as I don't have the legs anymore for a UCI Cat1 climb on fixed gear!

My fellow V-CC member Roddy was celebrating his 60th birthday with a boat trip on the Thames for the afternoon.  60 guests and a fantastic 3 piece Trad Jazz combo. Here we are just setting off.....




...I rode back with my mate F.G.T.  
A beautiful ride  through leafy back roads and quiet lanes in deepest South Oxfordshire. 
Here he is in full natty attire, climbing out of the village of Pishill on the Stonor valley road, on his 'Cyclo' 4-speed equipped 'Horace George Shillingford ' special from the 1930's. ....








...he was '"Dancing on the pedals" shortly afterwards,  epic!!!


----------



## dnc1 (May 8, 2022)

After 44 miles on this bike yesterday,  got out for an early morning spin on the same bike once again, only 15 miles though. 
Pictured here in North Moreton.....








...slightly less laden this morning though, just a couple of tubs under the saddle and a musette over my shoulder.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 8, 2022)

..


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 8, 2022)

I made it out for a couple of hours on my '41 GBJ custom DX after errands yesterday. Made it home with time to cool off before one of the most incredible finishes of the Kentucky Derby history!!😲😲


----------



## RustyHornet (May 8, 2022)

Early Morning Mother’s Day ride with 2 out of my 3 favorite ladies. Wife still testing out her ‘55 24” DX. I decided to leave the gears at home and cruise my ‘39 Straight bar.


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2022)

Happy Mother's Day!
"Dad's Bike" 1937 Syracuse, 20" tall frame,
kept inside the house.🥰



Sub-station by Mom-in-law's home,
where Sweetie grew up.



Wonderful ride.


----------



## tacochris (May 8, 2022)

Yesterday, Shane (my son) and I loaded up the bikes with the wife and took em to a park a bit further away.  Man we had a blast!  Tons of hiking and adventuring and old bike fun.  These old bikes have become a serious bonding agent for my son and I and have opened up lines of communication more than anything.
Later that day I took a quick cruise on the 48 Monark even though its not done....not bad but needs fine tuning.  Back hub feels a tad restricted and needs adjustment.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 8, 2022)

Rode The WOW Trail in Laconia today. After visiting with my Mom. A beautiful day to be out on the trails. An Awesome time. Hope everyone has a great day. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (May 8, 2022)

*This one..........1985 Ross 5 speed conversion






*


----------



## ian (May 8, 2022)

Cbgimse said:


> Just a cruise around the neighborhood on my CCM ClevelandView attachment 1621873
> 
> View attachment 1621876
> 
> View attachment 1621877



Crazy bars!


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2022)

Elgin Curvey Cruiser rides again!


----------



## DonChristie (May 8, 2022)

Got out with Joel @Oilit and my son. Great times!


----------



## Cbgimse (May 8, 2022)

ian said:


> Crazy bars!



They are the same as Torrington Dixon bars but had a shim that I removed to fit the Major Taylor stem


----------



## SKPC (May 8, 2022)




----------



## BFGforme (May 8, 2022)

Orange circle ride today, took the’40 dx resto mod…














Good time had by all!!


----------



## saladshooter (May 8, 2022)

Rode the 37 chrome master tonight. 😍


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 8, 2022)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 9, 2022)

1939 Schwinn LBA97 badged as 'Henderson'-locking truss fork and fore-brake option, Milsco built/ Schwinn full floating saddle


----------



## tripple3 (May 9, 2022)

Back to the grind; to work early, then the beach for the beauty...






No elevation, just wind, and a bag to catch more than average.🥳😎🥰
Under the Waxing Gibbous Moon rising up,
"Look What the Wind Blew In".


----------



## Miq (May 9, 2022)

After work ride. 


1948 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## mrg (May 9, 2022)

moving bikes around to get some stuff out so gunna ride a few that haven't been out much, rode the Murry/Hiawatha down the tracks over to the Monday car show but forgot no show tonight.


----------



## ozzie (May 10, 2022)

Shakedown ride on my 51 Panther, now wearing a set of wheels snagged from a barely ridden lady’s bike. Rims are double wall with heavy duty spokes, a freewheel/roller brake nexus 7 and a SA front drum. 





The Swallow and Ariell Biscuit company building built in 1854. It was Australia’s first biscuit company (the 5th largest in the world one time) founded by Thomas Swallow who migrated from Reading England to California in 1848 and finally on to Australia. The company made biscuits until 1991 when the building was sold and converted to apartments.


----------



## tacochris (May 10, 2022)

Found this yesterday local...rode it for about a mile at 15mph per the speedometer and never left my house.  Convenient.
40’s Rollfast, barely used, survivor.


----------



## Nashman (May 10, 2022)

Took the '39 CCM Motorbike and the JC Higgins Colorflow for a spin. Finally some sun and dry weather, even a bit of heat!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (May 10, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Took the '39 CCM Motorbike and the JC Higgins Colorflow for a spin. Finally some sun and dry weather, even a bit of heat!
> 
> View attachment 1624003
> 
> ...




*Love the CCM........*


----------



## ditchpig (May 10, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Took the '39 CCM Motorbike and the JC Higgins Colorflow for a spin. Finally some sun and dry weather, even a bit of heat!
> 
> View attachment 1624003
> 
> ...



Wow! That CCM looks alot like my '31 Massey....  hard to ride up the hills around here. Great post!


----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2022)

Back and forth to the shop.
Stopped at a LBS on the way home, for a couple parts.😎


----------



## JLF (May 10, 2022)

62 outside today for a rip on the Monark ‘Parts Bin Special.’


----------



## mrg (May 10, 2022)

Went over to watch some playoff sports on the 41 Excelsior.


----------



## SKPC (May 10, 2022)

Rode in the wind on the* 51' Monark Tanker* parachute later out to the coast and south.  Where did everyone go?









Fire broke out in Talbert


----------



## Dc76 (May 10, 2022)




----------



## rollfaster (May 10, 2022)

Rode my 53 Panther in the Neighborhood.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 10, 2022)

Wartime Elgin.  Yosemite National Park.


----------



## Miq (May 10, 2022)

Gorgeous stuff @Velocipedist Co. 

Took another spin around the lake with Philthy tonight. Great light this time. 





1948 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## ozzie (May 11, 2022)

Miq said:


> Gorgeous stuff @Velocipedist Co.
> 
> Took another spin around the lake with Philthy tonight. Great light this time. View attachment 1624484
> View attachment 1624485
> 1948 Columbia Cruiser



Great photos @Miq.


----------



## Sven (May 11, 2022)

Rode the '55 Vette to work this morning



A low level shot



Made it to the statuary about quarter til 7.



Off work a little after 11 heading home.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (May 11, 2022)

Sven said:


> Made it to the statuary about quarter til 7.



This is the shop today at 5:35 AM.
Early light, bright sun all day.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (May 11, 2022)

Alright, I'll admit I didn't get very far with these cranks and gears....but I had to take it out for more than a spin around the block after I picked up this seat and strut for it!


----------



## SKPC (May 11, 2022)

Hawthorne...out to the coast in the wind. Talbert natural area offers some protection from it.


----------



## ian (May 11, 2022)

JLF said:


> 62 outside today for a rip on the Monark ‘Parts Bin Special.’
> 
> View attachment 1624397



That's a sweet ride. Love the stance.


----------



## Miq (May 11, 2022)

No protection from that wind over here @SKPC, but the high clouds coming with it are making nice sunsets.  





48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## ozzie (May 12, 2022)

25 miles on the 51 Panther through the city, then to the bay and back. Great ride but the springer fork will be retired soon and replaced with a tubular cromo fork. A stiffer spring may help but I much prefer rigid forks.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 12, 2022)




----------



## rollfaster (May 12, 2022)

Finished this 64 Schwinn Tiger and giving it a test ride.


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2022)

Again today.😎


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 12, 2022)

Late afternoon ride on the 37 Dayton, she weighs a ton and rides so smooth.


----------



## rollfaster (May 12, 2022)

Was Great to see this one in person and got to do a few small things to it.


----------



## SKPC (May 12, 2022)

A bit less wind today, but still still too high of a velocity if sand is airborne.


----------



## COB (May 12, 2022)

Today I rode two different bikes that I bought last week. I had wanted a lugged frame Trek 750 for quite some time and finally stumbled across this one.


----------



## Miq (May 12, 2022)

Got all my pedal blocks back on and took Gramp’s bike for a 10 mile night ride.  Thanks @A.S.BOLTNUT !




41 BFG New World


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 13, 2022)

Miq said:


> Got all my pedal blocks back on and took Gramp’s bike for a 10 mile night ride.  Thanks @A.S.BOLTNUT !
> 
> View attachment 1625673
> 41 BFG New World




You are very welcome @Miq glad I could help. By the way,  nice bike !

Rafael


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 13, 2022)

Yesterday, met two 4th Grade classes at the river to release trout fry they raised from eggs since January.

 
 
 

Tomorrow, all my high school teachers are coming from the remaining 24 schools active in the program this year.

Today, got in my metabolism ride, down from Eisenhower Park to Walker Ranch Park for a water break.
I've decided the Merc is going to be my main greenway rider - rough downtown streets are too hard on it for Sunday mornings.



Got in 20 mi and climbed 320'.  Stopped at Hardberger Park on the return and ate my banana.

Before the final 200' climb, stopped at Medicine wall and ate my orange.


----------



## tripple3 (May 13, 2022)

This rig is set up just like that; not.😁
Love that set up, and all that you do out there @bulldog1935 



Firdays are Super-Spesh after 5 days of Work.🥳


----------



## Hammerhead (May 13, 2022)

Evening ride around the neighborhood on my '64 Jaguar. A beautiful day to be out and about. Caught the waxing gibbous moon and sunset. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (May 13, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (May 13, 2022)

Longer ride today on the Hawthorne Fly_er._ Out to the coast, south, then inland up San Diego Creek past UCI and into the Laguna Hills and back. Better riding conditions today in the high 70's and 80's with light winds. 60+ mi.








Almost home, out of gas and feeling spent.


----------



## MP12965 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Kickstand3 (May 14, 2022)

..


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 14, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1626343



old photo, but gotta love bikes and trains


----------



## Santee (May 14, 2022)




----------



## 1817cent (May 14, 2022)

I have 2 of these Autocycle builds but sold one last night.  I took this one out this morning for a ride, prior to the rain starting.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 14, 2022)




----------



## partsguy (May 14, 2022)

My ‘Vette, of course!


----------



## ditchpig (May 14, 2022)

1817cent said:


> I have 2 of these Autocycle builds but sold one last night.  I took this one out this morning for a ride, prior to the rain starting.
> 
> View attachment 1626442
> 
> View attachment 1626443



Such a cool ride...looks like you saved the best one. Yeah, when's it gonna warm up and stop raining?! Set records for low temps yesterday! Thanks for posting!
Kryn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 14, 2022)

took my 1981 Cruiser 5 project out for about 8 miles in what started as a quick shakedown ride around the block before I put it on Craigslist. finally, a nice day with no wind. 🙂 these 5 speeds are great riding bikes!


----------



## dnc1 (May 14, 2022)

Around 70 miles on this today.
Cicli Vecchi,  Cambio Corsa gearing.
Pictured here in Pangbourne on my way to the start.....




...lovely to capture the ladies rowing 'eight' out on a morning training session on the River Thames in the background. 

Much short sharp climbing in 3 counties, Oxfordshire,  Berkshire and Hampshire.
Glorious weather, but not too hot.
11 riders on vintage lightweights (and one 3-speed roadster).
We officially started from one of the best bicycle shops around,  where the walls are hung everywhere with beautiful vintage machines all dedicated to the pursuit of going fast.....









We had some pretty fine bikes ready to go outside too.....




....left to right, my 'Vecchi',  Simons 'Bates', Nicks 'Saxon' twin tube. 

As we were visiting the ruins of an ancient Roman settlement,  we were provided with relevant (and jokey) instructions in Latin....




Riders in the village of Bradfield.....




We had to stop to take a photograph here, what a great name for a small village, unless they new we were coming, LOL.....




Great ride.


----------



## ian (May 14, 2022)

Finally got some almost tropical weather today.  62 and high clouds with just a hint of headwind. Riding along the dike access roads near my hometown of Clatskanie Oregon. '28 Colson Flyer with 700c alloy rims and 60 psi. Smooth and quiet.


----------



## SKPC (May 14, 2022)

^~^ Nice @dnc1 , good to see you're back!  Big VW show in Huntington today with many really nice old busses.



Bus Owner.


----------



## ian (May 14, 2022)

SKPC said:


> VW show in Huntington today. Really nice stuff.
> View attachment 1626622
> 
> View attachment 1626620
> ...



It looks fast just sitting still.


----------



## tripple3 (May 14, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Big VW show in Huntington today with many really nice old busses.






Fast Times...


----------



## tripple3 (May 14, 2022)

Back and Forth along the beach, with all the other folks loving where we are.🥰🥳😎


----------



## tryder (May 14, 2022)

Rode up to Fairfax.  Johnny Cash was playing on the Radio.


----------



## tacochris (May 14, 2022)

Makin core memories...


----------



## mike j (May 14, 2022)

First real ride of the season, well maybe second. Cruised around the area of the old Mahwah Ford plant, immortalized in a Bruce Springsteen song. Large flat area on the New York, New Jersey border, just below the Hudson highlands. A hotel & several warehouses, but a lot of surrounding area to explore on old RR spurs. Happened upon these chefs with another bicycle on an old bridge, nice photo op.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 14, 2022)

Nice long ride with the kiddo today. She said her legs were tired. Good. We both need it. At one point she said "dad, I'm bored". To which I replied "I'm not. I'm enjoying a beautiful day riding bicycles with great scenery and listening to music with my favorite little girl." almost worth missing the first cruise night of the year.


----------



## ian (May 14, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Makin core memories...
> 
> View attachment 1626720
> 
> View attachment 1626721



Yeppers, you are!


----------



## Miq (May 14, 2022)

Over 100 F today for the first time this year. It was still warm at sunset. 



Practicing my Moon shots for tomorrows blood moon🩸







48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## dnc1 (May 14, 2022)

SKPC said:


> ^~^ Nice @dnc1 , good to see you're back!  Big VW show in Huntington today with many really nice old busses.
> View attachment 1626621
> Bus Owner.
> View attachment 1626623
> View attachment 1626620



Thanks Pete, nice to see you  down there enjoying the flat terrain!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 15, 2022)

Yesterday at 6:00. Pm.. 🤝 🥰 ✌️ 🙏


































Back Home at 10:30...PM...🙏🤝🥰✌️🙏
















👀 😋😋😋..haha stop for @ Delicious I.C.....😜👀✌️✌️✌️

Ok.!!!! and SAFE.!!!!!

 THANKS.!!!
JESUCRISTO.=🙏🤝🥰✌️🙏



GREATEST CLEVELAND OH...

🙏🤝🤝🥰✌️✌️🙏


----------



## birdzgarage (May 15, 2022)




----------



## BFGforme (May 15, 2022)

Forgot to post on Friday 39 dx 2spd forebrake! Rides so smooth, but probably gonna let it go as have couple projects and don’t have any more room besides kitchen…lol


----------



## tripple3 (May 15, 2022)

Left early riding 1936 Coral Colson, Hot Rod.



Having a great time flying with the water fowl, straight into a Fog bank.



Ed is a U.S. Veteran, wood carver, drum playing, all around "Cool" guy,
pictured below, in his "Office".🤩



Rode out of the fog, chasing the fast riders, for the fun of the "Chase".
Fun, fun, fun, 'til time ran awaayyy.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2022)

1938 Colson Imperial on the North Augusta Greeneway. V/r Shawn


----------



## Miq (May 15, 2022)

My kids are across town at a party so I explored a new route in the AZ heat. 



Hoping my bike werewolf brother @Sven will be howling at the blood moon tonight. 







Really nice jacaranda tree







Caught some shade under the parking lot at the abandoned Fiesta Mall. 



I found this shortcut through one of the neighborhoods on the way back.  I love finding this kind of stuff. 






14 miles on the 48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## tacochris (May 15, 2022)

Did a couple miles on the old 51 tonight and managed to snap this interesting picture.


----------



## COB (May 15, 2022)

Rode this one to the pharmacy to pick up a prescription and no, it was not for anything to do with tetanus... 


Rode the same bike down the old rail trail where I enjoyed the sweet scent of honeysuckle blossoms and wild flowers. 


From there I rode past a local church and stopped to take a photo.


It was then on to the local high school sports complex. 


This old girl is heavy and she sure ain't no athlete but you might become one if you rode her enough! It was looking as though rain was possible so I decided to head for home. As I was making my way there, I encountered an aggressive dog. I was not sure if it was going to bite me, crash me or both!


Luckily, the dog's owner finally heard all the commotion and called "Grubber" off of me. I made it home unscathed and dry.


----------



## saladshooter (May 15, 2022)

Rode 37 tankless deluxe on the Bluz Cruz today. Beautiful day in the mile high city.


----------



## Miq (May 15, 2022)

Rode to the park with the fam to check out the moon. 






48 Columbia Cruiser under the blood moon.


----------



## SKPC (May 15, 2022)

Rode the fancy 41 Gambles Hiawatha down to the ocean for an hour or so on an early birthday cruise before later festivities. 65 today and still here which is somewhat of a miracle. 🌅    Grateful for every one of the 65 so far.


----------



## Rat Rod (May 15, 2022)

Cruising 1961 streamliner custom


----------



## COB (May 16, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Rode the fancy 41 Gambles Hiawatha down to the ocean for an hour or so on an early birthday cruise before later festivities. 65 today and still here which is somewhat of a miracle. 🌅    Grateful for every one of the 65 so far.
> View attachment 1627557
> View attachment 1627556



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 16, 2022)

I rode my crusty Collegiate for the OBC Bluz Cruz yesterday. Turin Bike Shop was a prolific shop for many years in Denver & supported race teams since the early bike boom in America. Now closed.....🙁




On our way back to Fishback Park, where we start, we rode through Civic Center Park between the State Capitol & Denver County buildings. There happened to be a few hundred scooter enthusiasts gathered for a shred session.😳 I've never seen so many scooters in my life!!








It was all fun & games until the Park Ranger showed up to break it up..




Stopped at a candy store that has the old school candy, sodas & hand crafted sodas for a treat on 16th St. Mall.







Another lovely day for a ride.🙂


----------



## BFGforme (May 16, 2022)

Rat Rod said:


> Cruising 1961 streamliner custom
> View attachment 1627558
> View attachment 1627559
> View attachment 1627560
> View attachment 1627562



On my stomping grounds again and didn’t hit me up?


----------



## Rat Rod (May 16, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> On my stomping grounds again and didn’t hit me up?



I'm coming back soon beers on me my bad I'll let you know so we can all cruise


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (May 16, 2022)

Gardin road bike I've been merrily butchering as a fun toy for on the local pathways. Total pain in the ass on rough streets with its narrow tires, but goes like stink once its on the smooth pathways. I may never use the larger chainring, its just geared to high for my old knees.

Borrowed the Brooks saddle from one of my other rides... and it was an excuse to order another!


----------



## ozzie (May 16, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> took my 1981 Cruiser 5 project out for about 8 miles in what started as a quick shakedown ride around the block before I put it on Craigslist. finally, a nice day with no wind. 🙂 these 5 speeds are great riding bikes!
> 
> View attachment 1626574
> 
> ...



I had one similar but with the tubular fork and rear caliper brake. First USA bike I ever bought. Mine was Mississippi built. Wish I still had it.


----------



## ozzie (May 16, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Rode the fancy 41 Gambles Hiawatha down to the ocean for an hour or so on an early birthday cruise before later festivities. 65 today and still here which is somewhat of a miracle. 🌅    Grateful for every one of the 65 so far.
> View attachment 1627557
> View attachment 1627556



Happy Birthday.


----------



## tripple3 (May 16, 2022)

Happy Birthday Pete @SKPC


SKPC said:


> 65 today and still here which is somewhat of a miracle. 🌅 Grateful for every one of the 65 so far.




We're all glad you're still here.
i  LOVE miracles!🥳
Same old HD bike, and a boy's lunch;
to work, then the beach,
for fun!


----------



## COB (May 16, 2022)

Beautiful evening for a ride around town! Rode down to the end of the rail trail.


Stopped for a photo in front of a flowering bush that I thought was pretty.


Took some pictures down by the old grain elevator.














The new Mexican restaurant is open! It is in the same building that the old Mexican restaurant was in... I hope that this one is as good as the previous one was!




Finally, a photo op in front of the local fire department and then headed back home.


----------



## ozzie (May 16, 2022)

Windy and cold in Melbourne today but I had a great ride on my 51 Panther, upgraded with a lightweight cromo fork, Brooks B67 saddle from one of my other bikes and a set of Velo Orange pedals Mrs. Ozzie gave me for my birthday last month.

Rode to the bay, through the city and then returned through the Exhibition Gardens. Took lots of photos including a few reserved for Stonework Saturday.



Port Melbourne Beach Pier







My new pedals from Mrs. Ozzie



Terrace house in the city built in 1877



Names of people from the 19th century who lived in the row of 6 Terrace houses.


















Spotted this bloke riding part of his collection. He told me he usually takes a few more but left them home due to the wind.


----------



## SKPC (May 16, 2022)

COB said:


> Happy Birthday!





ozzie said:


> Happy Birthday.





tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1627854
> Happy Birthday Pete @SKPC



Thanks gentlemen!   Yellow Shelby today..


----------



## mrg (May 16, 2022)

@ozzie


I've heard about those Australian Road Trains😉! does one kickstand hold them all up?, well took the SpeedKing over to a packed car show tonight.


----------



## ozzie (May 16, 2022)

mrg said:


> @ozzie
> View attachment 1628106
> 
> I've heard about those Australian Road Trains😉! does one kickstand hold them all up?, well took the SpeedKing over to a packed car show tonight.View attachment 1628101
> ...



I wasn’t sure whether I should upload the last photo, given @tripple3 has run out of real estate on his rides to add more accessories………


----------



## COB (May 17, 2022)

Rode this one several miles this morning.


----------



## tripple3 (May 17, 2022)

Same bike to work, then beach after.


----------



## bleedingfingers (May 17, 2022)

Out on the green bomb hit the bike path .
Bike now has full security package  chain and lock weigh about as much as the bike .
Also sporting New York style  seat theft deterrent.
This stuff will only slow them down or maybe they'll walk away .


----------



## tacochris (May 17, 2022)

Did a little exploring tonight with the kiddo. Had to cut it short due to a man-hunt local to us and I didnt wanna take any chances.


----------



## Miq (May 17, 2022)

Another sunset ride out to Kyrene this evening. 





48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## SKPC (May 17, 2022)

Blue Shelby out to the Pacific Ocean on the Santa Ana Riverbed trail early for an hour and a half.  Perfect riding temps and little if any wind.


----------



## dnc1 (May 18, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Rode the fancy 41 Gambles Hiawatha down to the ocean for an hour or so on an early birthday cruise before later festivities. 65 today and still here which is somewhat of a miracle. 🌅    Grateful for every one of the 65 so far.
> View attachment 1627557
> View attachment 1627556



Happy (belated) birthday wishes Pete.
Keep riding!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 18, 2022)

Morning ride on my '49 Western Flyer. A nice cool morning, waning gibbous moon was out. A great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (May 18, 2022)




----------



## ebasnett (May 18, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Did a little exploring tonight with the kiddo. Had to cut it short due to a man-hunt local to us and I didnt wanna take any chances.
> 
> View attachment 1628845
> 
> ...



That manhunt is scary business. I’m north of you in Navarro County. Still keeping an eye out- that guy could be anywhere.


----------



## tripple3 (May 18, 2022)

Early ride under the Waning Gibbous moon,
to the shop, and back home after work.



The "marine layer" often blocks it's light in this area.
@SKPC   Pete's birthday: Full Lunar Eclipse, was clear for viewing Sunday night; Hallelujah!🤩🥰😎


----------



## birdzgarage (May 18, 2022)

Me and my son went to ventura for lunch today.a year and two months since his accident and hes going back to work monday.so proud of him


----------



## SKPC (May 18, 2022)

Good advice @dnc1, "keep riding".  So today I went on my long Cali Flats loop ride up San Diego Creek into the Laguna Hills, Sand Canyon then back through UCI, Back Bay, Balboa Island and the coastline on the 21C Snyder.  Not necessarily all flat, there is more climbing involved, but less than 1000'.  Perfect cool air riding conditions made for a really fun 1/2 day clipped in to this fast machine that rides like no other. About 65 miles.


----------



## SoBayRon (May 18, 2022)

Long ride on the ’80 Cruiser through the neighborhood today. @birdzgarage - great to hear the positive news about your son!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 19, 2022)

Last night was the first Longmont Bike Night to start the 18th season for the ride. A good turnout for the first Bike Night & great weather before snow arrives on Friday!!



I rode my Felt Bandit since the theme was "Back in Black"



We meet every Wednesday from mid May through September & finish with the Oktoberfest Parade. We had about 80 people last night!


----------



## Lonestar (May 19, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1629307
> 
> View attachment 1629308
> 
> ...



That's awesome, BG! We are all sending positive vibes for your Son!


----------



## tripple3 (May 19, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> Me and my son went to ventura for lunch today.






SoBayRon said:


> Long ride on the ’80 Cruiser






Lonestar said:


> We are all sending positive vibes for your Son!






SoBayRon said:


> great to hear the positive news about your son!



Much love for the whole family through all that bird.
Better Every Day!


----------



## tripple3 (May 19, 2022)

Big Ride today on my day off;
3 trips to the water tower in Sunset Beach.






From here, rode up Warner into Huntington Beach, to the shop, to get PAID!



Estate Sale on the regular route, so i pull in to gander some household goodies.



@dnc1 Union Jack Fish and Chips to replace calories, 68 miles, 1936 Coral Colson, fastest bike of mine, so far.🥰


----------



## littleman (May 19, 2022)

Ride on!!!—-Riding on!!!


----------



## cda_cruisers (May 19, 2022)

We’re suppose to hit 70* next Wednesday for the first time since October, a few breaks in the cloud let me get this out today though! 🚵‍♂️ Still haven’t found a good set of wheels and not sure on the seat (or what it’s even from) added a green/red reflector jewel to the grips, McCauley guard, still a fun ride but the rear komet wheel adds some weight to it.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Miq (May 19, 2022)

Rode out to Gilbert and caught some good light at the trax.


----------



## dnc1 (May 20, 2022)

I rode something a little more modern for me today. 
An aluminium Trek with a carbon fibre fork!
20 miles; quite a harsh ride compared to some of my old steel frames, but then again, super, super
light in comparison.
Pictured here near Britwell Salome cricket pavilion.....





 ...but when you are given it for free you cannot complain too much.


----------



## tripple3 (May 20, 2022)

Another "Free" day, so off we rolled 05:55 AM, 05/20/2022, 60 degrees F.



Tailwind pushed me here pretty quick; didn't know it was bringing rain.



Really wet by now, so pulled under cover, and wiped down my bike with toilet paper,
aired out my outer jersey, and waited.



Twas a fun time, 32 miles, good to be home.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 20, 2022)

Rode my '61 Deluxe Hornet on The Winnipesaukee River Trail. A beautiful evening to be out and about. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 20, 2022)

Rode this Service bike in Cozumel


----------



## ian (May 20, 2022)

Out and about on the crusty '35 Colson Flyer. Spring has finally arrived, at least until Sunday night. A riot of rhodies and beautiful PNW skies. Life is GOOD!


----------



## ian (May 20, 2022)

Substation shots for @tripple3 .


----------



## ozzie (May 21, 2022)

Beautiful Autumn day for a ride on the 51 Panther. I rode to the bay and then returned through some of Melbourne’s oldest inner city suburbs. 





Melbourne’s favourite Neon sign, Skipping Girl Vinegar.
















Site of the Former Yorkshire Brewery, now apartments
















Former site of Foy & Gibson Mills and factories, almost 2 entire city blocks. Now apartments, commercial offices and warehouses.



Fitzroy Town Hall


----------



## partsguy (May 21, 2022)

Almost 20 miles in this morning!


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2022)

Fun time out early with very little wind, 2 times to the tower in Sunset Beach;
1936 Coral Colson.





Surf is good this morning!



Other riders out today, Jeff, and Pete @SKPC stopped to say hello.
52 miles this morning, home for lunch.🥰


----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2022)

Rode the '37 Colson and '37 Lady's Zep.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2022)

My dad and I took out a couple of old Roadmasters--me on the '37 and him on the '38 along the Augusta (GA) canal. V/r Shawn


----------



## Monarkman (May 21, 2022)

Took this on a 12 mile ride today. I believe to be a 1964 Murray built JC Higgins.


----------



## SKPC (May 21, 2022)

1st ride on the  just built 37 Westfield frame with added @Krakatoa fork & headset hardware,  cut-down-to-fit truss rods, some recently laced up period wheels, old Brooks saddle and Shelby head badge.  Pretty basic bike, but runs tight and quiet. It has the latest cool slack head and steep seat tube angles.  Fun ride in grey weather out to the water and north/south for a few hours. Really scoots along standing up on this single speed!🙂


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 21, 2022)

14 miles on a Milsco pogo🤔😩


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 22, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> I rode something a little more modern for me today.
> An aluminium Trek with a carbon fibre fork!
> 20 miles; quite a harsh ride compared to some of my old steel frames, but then again, super, super
> light in comparison.
> ...



Hard to imagine you on that one.

I've been getting my rides, but they're repetitive, good metabolism rides and, even though I bring the camera, haven't taken photos.
Great news today, Tad and Mary Beth came out on the Sunday ride.
We've had a month of oppressive summer heat already, a major front blew through last night, and cooled us off to a comparatively brisk 62-degrees this morning.  Only the core group came out because of the risk of rain, but early this morning, radar showed it was skirting north and south, giving us a great ride window. 
Early on, the wind was swirling from every direction before settling into a NW blow.
I'll admit I felt like an old man on the final climb into Alamo Heights against a 20-kt headwind.  It was the kind of wind that catches and steers your front wheel.
Of course I was on my International, and we didn't have a coffee group, so I recycled a good photo at the Alamodome.


----------



## mike j (May 22, 2022)

Went for a ride outback yesterday, shakedown cruise for my new 52 volt battery. (Now I really have to be extra careful fording the streams). New Shimano 5 spd. E Bike hub, what an odyssey getting this one together. Stopped by my favorite sub station, another for @tripple3. Could this place possibly be less inviting? I love it, and I have posted it before.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (May 22, 2022)

mike j said:


> Went for a ride outback yesterday, shakedown cruise for my new 52 volt battery. (Now I really have to be extra careful fording the streams). New Shimano 5 spd. E Bike hub, what an odyssey getting this one together. Stopped by my favorite sub station, another for @tripple3. Could this place possibly be less inviting? I love it, and I have posted it before.
> 
> View attachment 1631604
> 
> View attachment 1631605




Now that you have been exposed, you will probably glow in the dark this evening........ 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (May 22, 2022)

nice morning with pissy rain predicted for the afternoon... so got out and rode while the sun was out!


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (May 22, 2022)

Early breakfast run.. great weather today !


----------



## Hammerhead (May 22, 2022)

Northern Rail Trail through Andover NH. Stopped by Potter Place Depot and General store. '56 Jaguar was my ride of choice. A beautiful day. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (May 22, 2022)

Morning ride to beat the heat.  Canal riding, exploring for some of it.
















I ran into a guy meeting others for a BMX bike ride at this fountain in Gilbert. He said my bike was “sick” and was fascinated with the frame and Nexus hub combination.  Nice to get props from random bike brothers.





22 miles on my sick 48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## ian (May 22, 2022)

Just another super-bitchin' PNW Sunday. Out and about, searching for a new path to wander on. I found one.


----------



## tripple3 (May 22, 2022)

Lovely day to ride.
choices....



52 miles along the Pacific Ocean, Huntington Beach, countless electrical waves, all connected.🤓😎🥸


----------



## C M Gerlach (May 22, 2022)

a few miles with my riding partner  .....erie canal western ny.....1909 ish pierce....1954 ish murray........damn pierce rides smooth as silk.......love it.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 22, 2022)




----------



## 1817cent (May 22, 2022)

I took this 41 out for a spin today.


----------



## DaGhost (May 22, 2022)

Piggin out


----------



## SKPC (May 22, 2022)

51 Monark early and the 37 Westfield later.


----------



## mrg (May 22, 2022)

Had the 41 DX out for a Great weekend ridin with friends!


----------



## dnc1 (May 23, 2022)

ian said:


> Just another super-bitchin' PNW Sunday. Out and about, searching for a new path to wander on. I found one.
> 
> View attachment 1631838
> 
> ...



Looks like a beautiful place to ride @ian, love the photos. 

Belated post from Saturday.
V-CC ride,54 miles for me on the Ciclos Minaco I,  but sadly neglected to take a photo of my bike.
Here are some of the other machines out riding.
All pictured before the official start point.
Ben's 'Golden Sunbeam'.....




...Ben's father's immaculate Claud Butler 'Avant Coureur Special'.....




...M.M's latest 1930's special from an obscure London marque.....




...and M.C's superb pre 1960 Cinelli 'SuperCorsa'.....












...and if you're going to ride something that exotic, you need an equally exotic car to carry it!
M.C.himself with his riding suit and transport for the day.....





...you can't go wrong with Cinelli workshop overalls and a 1975 Citroen 2CV @bulldog1935!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 23, 2022)

that was a droolfest


----------



## MarianoC (May 23, 2022)

Every day I use my Legnano Signora from 1953, it is the only one left in the family after the violent thefts of the 4 previous bicycles. In Argentina, 90% of the population has suffered one or more violent robberies with firearms in their life.


----------



## Ernbar (May 23, 2022)

This is a desolate country road just a few minutes from my house. Lots of deer, wild turkeys and rabbits around. It’s beginning to get hot with temps near 90 before 11 am. 
Nice relaxing 15 mile ride on my 74 Le Tour.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## tripple3 (May 23, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> Must include _new picture(s)_ taken just before, during, or just _*after*_ the ride.
> *Keep it fresh: no recycled, old, or duplicate pictures.*






_After_ riding to, and back from the shop, this work-day.
1940 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty service bike.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 23, 2022)




----------



## ozzie (May 23, 2022)

ian said:


> Substation shots for @tripple3 .
> 
> View attachment 1630716
> 
> ...



How about we all try to take a substation shot for @tripple3 who is likely to be our first million mile rider!


----------



## ozzie (May 23, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> I rode something a little more modern for me today.
> An aluminium Trek with a carbon fibre fork!
> 20 miles; quite a harsh ride compared to some of my old steel frames, but then again, super, super
> light in comparison.
> ...



My first aluminium bike, a Trek Allant rode terribly on its narrow tires. My SE Fast Ripper on 29" wheels and 2.3"wide tires actually rides better than most of my steel bikes.


----------



## ozzie (May 23, 2022)

mrg said:


> Had the 41 DX out for a Great weekend ridin with friends!View attachment 1632141
> 
> View attachment 1632142
> 
> ...



Yosemite?


----------



## Miq (May 23, 2022)

ozzie said:


> How about we all try to take a substation shot for @tripple3 who is likely to be our first million mile rider!






Miq said:


> View attachment 1630123



I got mine in last week...


----------



## ozzie (May 23, 2022)

Miq said:


> I got mine in last week...



I'll get mine in later this week once I get over the latest of the winter bugs to hit us downunder.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2022)

I got this ol' girl ready just in time for this past weekend's Yosemite Ride. Beautiful original 1937 CWC built Zep.


----------



## ian (May 23, 2022)

ozzie said:


> How about we all try to take a substation shot for @tripple3 who is likely to be our first million mile rider!



I'm in!


----------



## COB (May 23, 2022)

Could have used @tripple3  after a tornado hit Edinburgh on Saturday afternoon! Luckily nobody was killed or badly injured. The block that I live on did not have any electricity until 3:18 AM on Monday morning. The electric companies did a great job to restore power to the large area effected but there were so many lines and poles down that they and emergency services had their hands full.















 I rode around this evening and took a few pictures of some storm damage.


----------



## mrg (May 23, 2022)

Made it back to socal and out to the car show this evening still on the 41 DX


----------



## birdzgarage (May 24, 2022)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 24, 2022)

1939 Schwinn LBA97 badged as Henderson


----------



## SKPC (May 24, 2022)

41 Shelby today.









On the way home coming into Talbert Regional Park a tall homeless Mexican coming the other direction was pointing at me and yelling, then suddenly lunged towards me taking a huge swing at my head with a big skateboard he was carrying.   I saw it coming and deflected it with my arm while swerving away.   Can't say I've ever had that happen on a ride.  Still a good one in spite of it..


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2022)

Wow Pete! Glad you're OK!🙂
I rode straight home after work; a big box arrived😍
2 Western Flyers today.
Fresh one from back east, needs to be gone through before it goes on a big ride.
Beautiful paint and pinstripes.🥰





Torrington Meteor 3 pedals, and seat post swapped; great bike!🥳😎🥰


----------



## BrianInPA (May 24, 2022)

First ride on the '53 Roadmaster, did 5 miles on the GAP trail with a smile on my face 😄


----------



## ian (May 24, 2022)

SKPC said:


> 41 Shelby today.
> View attachment 1633289
> View attachment 1633290
> View attachment 1633292
> On the way home coming into Talbert Regional Park a homeless Mexican coming the other direction pointing at me and yelling suddenly lunged towards me taking a huge swing at my head with a big skateboard he was carrying.   I saw it coming and deflected it with my arm while swerving away.   Can't say I've ever had that happen on a ride.  Still a good one in spite of it..



Wow! You never know what someone might try! That's just wrong.


----------



## partsguy (May 24, 2022)

Lunch break and after work rides. I’ve taken both of the “grails” this week. Today, it was the blue Radiobike, with early Rock n Roll music singing from it’s tank.


----------



## mrg (May 24, 2022)

Down the tracks to the Rio San Gabriel on the 41 P&T DX!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 25, 2022)

Early morning ride on my '61 Panther III. Nice cool temperatures,with the waning crescent moon out. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Miq (May 25, 2022)

@SKPC that’s nuts.  Glad you could anticipate it, deflect it, and keep pedaling.  I’ve contemplated situations like that before, but thankfully it’s never played out.  The biker has a lot of kinetic energy stored up if they are riding at a decent speed. It can’t be good for either person to tangle.

I rode out to Kyrene yesterday evening.  







48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## 1817cent (May 25, 2022)

This bike is a work in progress.  So far on this build all parts are OG except for the tires and tubes.  The OG buttons are EA and not Delta though.  I took it out for a ride today and it rides great.  I will finish the bike up and post more one it is done.


----------



## SKPC (May 25, 2022)

_@Miq "That’s nuts. Glad you could anticipate it, deflect it, and keep pedaling."_
Yes, quite the nasty encounter for sure. I was caught off guard and lucky to be moving like you said.  Have to roll with these kinds of events at the end of the day.  I don't carry a phone either, but may put in a police report today on this dangerous guy.  Crazy world man, keep safe and stay aware.................


----------



## WillWork4Parts (May 25, 2022)

Got to put about 5 miles on the 51 Shelby today. 
Springer glides great across the dirt paths at the park. 












Rolled it in the basement door just as the big drops started hitting. Perfect timing!
By the time I got up the steps it was a torrential downpour.


----------



## J-wagon (May 25, 2022)

Singlespeeding 1936 Snyder Rollfast fastback klunker, dry conditions, Chino Hills, CA


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (May 25, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Singlespeeding 1936 Snyder Rollfast fastback klunker, dry conditions, Chino Hills, CA
> View attachment 1633761



Any chance you have more pics of that bike?  I just started building one last weekend, Hawthorne badge............very, very similar build!


----------



## J-wagon (May 25, 2022)

Very cool. Here's some, feel free to pm. 
Post in thread 'Identify prewar frame' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/identify-prewar-frame.195975/post-1335761


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> Early morning ride on my '61 Panther III. Nice cool temperatures,with the waning crescent moon out.



Looked at this post, eating my oatmeal and peanut butter early...
this is the the regular route to the HB shop.





pictures reversed. Cool at the beach; hot inland.🥳😎🥰


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (May 25, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Very cool. Here's some, feel free to pm.
> Post in thread 'Identify prewar frame' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/identify-prewar-frame.195975/post-1335761



Thx.  I will pm tomorrow.


----------



## mrg (May 25, 2022)

rode the 41 DX to the Wed nite show


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 26, 2022)

I took my '41 custom DX for Bike Night last night. The theme was "Hey ladies, it's the 80's". We had a good turnout!
















Last week we actually had 105 riders! Probably close to that last night.🤓 A great way to catch your breath in the middle of the week!


----------



## tripple3 (May 26, 2022)

Super-fun ride at the beach early,
1937 AERO KING





beach bikes get rusty....



52 miles running 52 teeth, on the front ring.
Shoot, i think i see a broken spoke, again.
Good to be home; to work on a bike, or more.🥳😎


----------



## C M Gerlach (May 26, 2022)

Out on the canal with my girlfriend.......Chrome cult day on the spaceliners......Erie canal.


----------



## mrg (May 26, 2022)

A few miles down the Rio SG and around Liberty park today 8.5 miles to the beach with a headwind is as far as the 41 DX got!


----------



## Miq (May 26, 2022)

Nice pair of canal riders @C M Gerlach!  

I took a late ride but it was still hot.





48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## comet (May 26, 2022)

Riding the Colnago with my girlfriend in the Sierra valley   We rode passed the yaks


----------



## SKPC (May 27, 2022)

Fine ride out to the coast, south to the Wedge, Balboa Island, then inland up Newport Back Bay, San Diego Creek to my turnaround near Laguna Canyon Road yesterday.  Very nice cool weather riding: hoping some comes through for our southwest riders.






And the fat little Westfield singlespeed wednesday.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 27, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (May 27, 2022)

Velvet deLuxe rides again!



New cartridge bearing bottom bracket, chain, and wheelset freshly re-built.



1935 Huffman rides Nice.
New stuff on "Path side",
old saddle, grips, and pedals has "personal" contact to me.😎


----------



## BrianInPA (May 27, 2022)

Tour of Pittsburgh on a '63 Murray Solar Flight


----------



## mrg (May 27, 2022)

Starting the holiday weekend out in the OC on a 41 DX, think the creeks dry for the year!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 28, 2022)

Rode my '56 Jaguar on The Northern Rail Trail today. A great day to be out on the trails. Stopped by the lake then over to the rail road turntable. Excellent time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (May 28, 2022)

Caught a football with my son at the flooded park this morning while we watched a dog make a wake. 



41 BFG New World

Longer mid day ride through town on an old route south of my home. 












48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## tripple3 (May 28, 2022)

Happy Saturday, Memorial Weekend, remember the fallen, 1935 Velvet deLuxe;
doing the OC Beach loop+🥰







Dave "Deadhead"🤩 keep riding, making connections.



Fun 44 miles, with tacos for lunch with my Sweetie.
That Waning Crescent Moon, was up there the whole time @Hammerhead 🌘


----------



## RPower (May 28, 2022)

Just tried out my new daily rider for 18 miles on the old Santa Fe trail.  Not quite done with it, but getting there.  Beautiful day for a ride.


----------



## tacochris (May 28, 2022)

Short ride today....FAR too hot.  Had to cut it short after a few miles.


----------



## ian (May 28, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Short ride today....FAR too hot.  Had to cut it short after a few miles.
> 
> View attachment 1635194



Too hot? I've got 52 and pissin' rain. Wanna trade? 😀


----------



## tacochris (May 28, 2022)

ian said:


> Too hot? I've got 52 and pissin' rain. Wanna trade? 😀



Lol!  100+ with zero breeze...ill gladly trade it off!  Lol


----------



## ian (May 28, 2022)

I meant to say pouring, not p!$$!ng. Sorry about that!


----------



## Nashman (May 28, 2022)

I found my way with dual Batwings! A nice ride thru the park and easy rolling with John's repro chain treads. This Higgins came with the stock Allstate w/w but it was like pedalling thru quicksand. Sometimes one has to adjust originality for practicality and old legs.


----------



## RPower (May 28, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I found my way with dual Batwings!View attachment 1635274
> 
> View attachment 1635275
> 
> ...



Bomb!!!


----------



## Nashman (May 28, 2022)

Also today took the original ( except tires/tubes are OG) '49 CCM with the rear drum/S/A 3 speed for a spin, and NOW thanks to @ballooney who sold me a S/A front drum complete, I have a better chance of stopping! I asked Heather my G/F to take a picture of me, but somehow a ratty old Hippy keeps pushing/ jumping in front of me and spoils the shot? Oh well. He didn't swing a skate board at me or anything as he pushed me away!! Peace man.


----------



## SKPC (May 28, 2022)

Shelby yesterday late to the water...



And the fat little Westfield moto today.


----------



## ian (May 28, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Shelby yesterday late to the water...
> View attachment 1635328
> And the fat little Westfield moto today.
> View attachment 1635329
> View attachment 1635330



What makes the Westfield fat?


----------



## SKPC (May 28, 2022)

Wide bars, rims, tires, frame stay/fork clearance and seat~!  1st name that came to mind.  Fat lil' Westfield.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 28, 2022)




----------



## mrg (May 28, 2022)

Great weather out on this Memorial weekend for a ride around the old county farm on the 41 Planes & Trains


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 29, 2022)

Maurice & I met a friend for a couple hand brewed beers at Wibby Brewing to celebrate life!🙂


----------



## Rémi (May 29, 2022)

RPower said:


> Bomb!!!





Nashman said:


> Also today took the original ( except tires/tubes are OG) '49 CCM with the rear drum/S/A 3 speed for a spin, and NOW thanks to @ballooney who sold me a S/A front drum complete, I have a better chance of stopping! I asked Heather my G/F to take a picture of me, but somehow a ratty old Hippy keeps pushing/ jumping in front of me and spoils the shot? Oh well. He didn't swing a skate board at me or anything as he pushed me away!! Peace man.
> 
> View attachment 1635289
> 
> ...





Nashman said:


> Also today took the original ( except tires/tubes are OG) '49 CCM with the rear drum/S/A 3 speed for a spin, and NOW thanks to @ballooney who sold me a S/A front drum complete, I have a better chance of stopping! I asked Heather my G/F to take a picture of me, but somehow a ratty old Hippy keeps pushing/ jumping in front of me and spoils the shot? Oh well. He didn't swing a skate board at me or anything as he pushed me away!! Peace man.
> 
> View attachment 1635289
> 
> ...



hi ! nashman  my name is Rémi ! im from montreal , i just deal a colorflow 1950 with paul ( tech549 ) he told me to contact you about jc higgins info ! and how to procede to bring back the bike from the state ! if by any chance you can call or email me that will be awesome sir  email; mirejen@hotmail.fr 450-451-0235 home 514-588-9040 cell RÉMI jc higgins fan


----------



## friendofthedevil (May 29, 2022)

Memorial Day Sunday ride on Ranger.



9-11 memorial





Now to watch the Indy 500.  Pato O'Ward #5 McLaren for the win


----------



## Rattman13 (May 29, 2022)

A couple changes to my '35 Hawthorne Flyer. 22 tooth front sprocket (instead of 26 tooth), and Long spring seat. Then out for a neighborhood ride.


----------



## Ernbar (May 29, 2022)

Had to cut today’s ride VERY short due to the heat. At 11 am it felt like almost 100😕. I will be riding very early in the morning from now on.


----------



## tripple3 (May 29, 2022)

Left just after 6 AM to do a quick loop to the water tower in Sunset, back to the river mouth by 8 AM, to church 8:30-ish.
Back to the beach for all the beauty of it all; 52 miles, 1935 Huffman, HD Klunker, HB Cliffs.🥰


----------



## RPower (May 29, 2022)

22 miles around Colorado Springs this morning on the 34 Shelby, my lightweight.  I'm getting faster with the shifter and the bike really moves.  The bike is far from done, but I'll be out of the country for awhile, so I want to get as many miles on it as I can.


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (May 29, 2022)

Took the '51 out today for a ride around the neighborhood.


----------



## SKPC (May 29, 2022)

Out to the coast and along the water for a couple hours on the Snyder framed Hawthorne Flyer.


----------



## Miq (May 29, 2022)

Around the lake with Philthy.  Super fun ride dodging scooters and hanging out under the train bridge.





48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## dnc1 (May 29, 2022)

I did 15 miles on this on Saturday. 
Unknown French frameset, first time out.....








.....I'll upload pictures from Sunday's ride later.


----------



## ian (May 30, 2022)

First ride on the Shelby Traveler tanker.
She's a hoss, alright ..........


----------



## J-wagon (May 30, 2022)

Memorial Day, Chino Hills, CA. Songlespeed klunking 1936 Snyder Rollfast. Trail to right named "Elevator" for big gravity rollercoaster dip.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (May 30, 2022)

'41 DX out on The New Boston Rail Trail. Stopped at Lang station then by Wilson Dickey sawmill site and the park downtown. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2022)

There was a lot of USA Flags and folks out enjoying the beach today.
1934 AIRFLYTE by Huffman, made it Great!!!🥳🥰😎



1st trip to Sunset Beach, 8AM





almost 9AM now.



Festivities including 21 Gun Salute, Taps, and J. Hamborg HBFD there to Wave at.😍 11:30 AM



more bikes and riders showing up; gotta go...



2 loops plus river trail for 52 miles, way too much fun for some folks.🥰


----------



## littleman (May 30, 2022)

Thanks for our freedom


----------



## Ernbar (May 30, 2022)

littleman said:


> Thanks for our freedom
> 
> View attachment 1636832



Amen!


----------



## lgrinnings (May 30, 2022)

Finally got this 1917 Rutgers-badged Schwinn double bar pulled together and took it for a ride on this beautiful Memorial Day. I couldn’t help but imagine some young man riding this bike before being called upon to serve in the Great War where he would make the ultimate sacrifice to secure our collective freedom in a war against tyranny. God bless the men and women who have given their lives so that we may enjoy ours. We are forever in your debt.


----------



## Siestabikes (May 30, 2022)

1971 suburban


----------



## Nashman (May 30, 2022)

Rémi said:


> hi ! nashman  my name is Rémi ! im from montreal , i just deal a colorflow 1950 with paul ( tech549 ) he told me to contact you about jc higgins info ! and how to procede to bring back the bike from the state ! if by any chance you can call or email me that will be awesome sir  email; mirejen@hotmail.fr 450-451-0235 home 514-588-9040 cell RÉMI jc higgins fan



Hi Remi,  I replied to Paul @tech549  shortly after he messaged me yesterday and gave him all the info I have. He replied that he's comfortable now with what I told him. Welcome to the Cabe, and good luck with your new bike. A JC Higgins Colorflow is a top notch bike to start with!!  Right on!! Message me direct by PM if you need more help. Bob


----------



## dnc1 (May 30, 2022)

I've been busy, and very tired, after 80 miles on this on Sunday; accounting for the delay in posting.
Cycles Morot alongside 100,000 other riders at the first RideLondon FreeCycle event for three years. Round and round on an 8 mile closed roads circuit with 4 mini festivals along the way.
Some sightseeing for you.....





















...one of my all time favourite events, great to have it back.


----------



## 1817cent (May 31, 2022)

I took my favorite B6 for a loop around town and our local college this morning.


----------



## Ernbar (May 31, 2022)

Out early this morning on a 14 mile ride on the 1946 Rollfast before the heat rolls in later in the day. Not bad now at mid 70s but will get hotter as the day goes by.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (May 31, 2022)

someone left this bike at our shop as scrap for parts. The boss isn't interested as the parts are too old, so I became the proud owner of a 1977 Centurion Pro Tour, and its even the right size frame for me!

  a cable, a seat & pedals and a little effort and I have a really nice bike to ride. Somebody upgraded the drive a bit, sometime in the mid 90s, but other than that its clean and unmolested.

when people can toss stuff like this out I think they have too much money and not enough brains!






I must replace the tires though... they are seriously old and lumpy.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (May 31, 2022)

Does this count? Its a bike... sorta...

Actually, its a Park tool! Best item they make I think.






I think I need to find a better set of fenders... that front wheel is sort of exposed.


----------



## BFGforme (May 31, 2022)

Forgot to post yesterday, saw a vet and thanked him for his service! Also ran into a 





























Killer day for a ride!


----------



## tripple3 (May 31, 2022)

Same bike for work, today 16 miles.
Total miles this month = 946
Work takes up so much time....😂


----------



## Hammerhead (May 31, 2022)

Winnipesaukee River Trail on my '57 Deluxe Hornet. A beautiful day for a ride. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## BrianInPA (May 31, 2022)

My nephew and I got out on Great Allegheny Passage tonight.  He rode the '63 Murray Solar Flight, I'm on the '53 Roadmaster.  Beautiful night for a ride ☺️


----------



## Miq (May 31, 2022)

Nice evening on the canal.




Tiny little sliver of a moon just over the rooftops.



48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 1, 2022)

Elgin hot mess.

Got really busy, then got the vid and finally feeling a little better. 

So I finally got to ride this morning.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 1, 2022)

Rode the Heavy Duti around the city today. Had to stop for a treat 🍩!


----------



## Thee (Jun 1, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Rode the Heavy Duti around the city today. Had to stop for a snack 😎.
> 
> View attachment 1637855



RAD!!! that’s my old hood 👍🏻 Nice!!!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2022)

Same bike to the shop early; '40 WF HD.
Right around the corner is this great "Supply" for ball bearings.
Picked up 3 common sizes, in bags of 100.
Fr. & R. Hubs and headset Chrome balls.
Projects moving along slowly....🥰



Back home again, 16 miles for today.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jun 1, 2022)

I know these aren't apropriate for this bike, but I can't help it, I love these bars!


----------



## Thee (Jun 1, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> View attachment 1638038
> 
> View attachment 1638039
> 
> I know these aren't apropriate for this bike, but I can't help it, I love these bars!



They got some cool funk going on


----------



## GTBruiser (Jun 1, 2022)

Time to head out to work the night shift.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 2, 2022)

I took the crusty Collegiate out for Bike Night last night. Another good sized crowd even though the weather has been cool & wet. We've been having around 100-105 riders each week so far this year.🙂














This weeks theme: NEON!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 2, 2022)

I took my '61 custom Speedster out for a spin to see the twisted Willow. A month or so ago we had some rough weather and the Willow sustained some limb loss. It is a real old tree and near the end of its life. These trees do not do so well in this area once they get past a certain stage, and this one is well past it. It will be a sad day when it all comes down.


----------



## Thee (Jun 2, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I took my '61 custom Speedster out for a spin to see the twisted Willow. A month or so ago we had some rough weather and the Willow sustained some limb loss. It is a real old tree and near the end of its life. These trees do not do so well in this area once they get past a certain stage, and this one is well past it. It will be a sad day when it all comes down.
> 
> View attachment 1638118
> 
> ...



That’s a really cool lookin bike, I have some those trees california peppers? 50 years old? The oldest one in calif is at mission San Luis Rey nearby


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 2, 2022)

Took this one around the area today.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 2, 2022)

50 miles total on two different bikes yesterday,  but sadly didn't get photos.
Out for a little test spin on the 1911 'National'  (from Bay City, Michigan) this afternoon, only 6 miles though.
These little corgis are to be found everywhere in Wallingford at the moment.....


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2022)

Home from riding back and forth to the shop.


----------



## Thee (Jun 2, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1638297
> Home from riding back and forth to the shop.



Dig the newspaper bag & hangers! I wondered how that worked? very cool oh & Nice Bike!!


----------



## SKPC (Jun 2, 2022)

Set the Snyder up with some 650b/2spd n-h wheels and cruised around to get a feel for them but needs a longer ride on mixed surfaces.


----------



## Miq (Jun 2, 2022)

I can see the hairs on those tires @SKPC!

Me and the ducks out in the heat on the canal this evening. 



48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Dc76 (Jun 2, 2022)

Picked up this racer as a parts bike but I think I’ll keep it as is . Surprise find 👌🏻


----------



## comet (Jun 3, 2022)

Trek District with belt drive


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2022)

Happy Friday! Fenderless and FREE!!!
Quick 50 miles before a Dr's appt. at 10am.
1935 Huffman motobike, Velvet deLUXE.🥰



...gotta go!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## BFGforme (Jun 3, 2022)

Beautiful day in the Oside, birds are out! Took out the’40dx again! Took one pic today, zoom on the beautiful view! Life is good 😊 



Love beach life, pretty rough here…living two blocks away from this horribleness….lmfao 😜


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 3, 2022)

Sunset ride on the 53 black phantom


----------



## COB (Jun 3, 2022)

This bike holds the record for the most flat tires that I have ever had on one bike. Had to fix another one today before I could ride it. Well worth it!


----------



## Thee (Jun 3, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Beautiful day in the Oside, birds are out! Took out the’40dx again! Took one pic today, zoom on the beautiful view! Life is good 😊 View attachment 1638943
> Love beach life, pretty rough here…living two blocks away from this horribleness….lmfao





COB said:


> This bike holds the record for the most flat tires that I have ever had on one bike. Had to fix another one today before I could ride it. Well worth it!View attachment 1638949
> 
> View attachment 1638950
> 
> View attachment 1638951



Best of show !


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 3, 2022)

Took this one around town today.  It does attract attention and rides pretty well!


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 4, 2022)

Forgot to post last night. Took this lady on a quick 9 mile early evening ride. Was supposed to get rain from the approaching tropical system but seems to be staying well south of us for now.


----------



## Thee (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jun 4, 2022)

I bought this Cruiser 7 this morning at a Yard Sale a block from my house...not normally a bike I would buy, but it was cheap & followed me home. It's nice to have a bike w/ gears that's not a Mountain Bike... worth the $45 IMO 😃 Rides smooth & solid for trips down to the beach...looks like the Horse peeps had the same idea!



















I believe the bike is a '99 model...





Tuesday Dec 21st...

Ride On CABERs 😎


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 4, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1639229



Very nice! I like your style!


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2022)

'47 Shelby Traveler gettin' it's first taste of Oregon sunshine. 65 and light rain. Glad to have fenders and bitchin' mudflap.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2022)

42 miles on Velvet, taking it easy.😎


----------



## Thee (Jun 4, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Very nice! I like your style!



Style or habit? Just did 60 laps around the school on this one, does that count? Wife calls it the “Red Flash” it seems weightless, hauls ass couple cranks it rolls for days almost pedals itself, Aims for obstacles? form and function


----------



## tacochris (Jun 4, 2022)

Took the 51 to a local car show tonight....not too bad of a time.


----------



## Miq (Jun 4, 2022)

Sunset ride on the 48 Columbia Cruiser.




Shared some good light at my friends Russ and Marlene’s favorite sunset spot. Fun catching up with them and watching the colors unfold.


----------



## comet (Jun 4, 2022)

Rode the Tour de Manure today with my girlfriend. Rode the Trek single speed. It was mostly flat. Took about 4 hours. Followed by a hot shower and medicine.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 5, 2022)

I rode over to Harwell Village Feast yesterday (Saturday) to be part of the Benson Veteran Cycle Club display and ride in the parade and around the arena show.
Pictured here in front of a classic 'chocolate box' cottage in Harwell.....




Some great bikes being ridden and shown.
Audrey's lovely 'Quadrant' tricycle.....




...detail from Chris' 1888 'Rover', the first chain'-driven safety bicycle.....




...Chris with his Rover (foreground) and Stuart with his 1889 solid tyred safety (background), pictured before our arena ride.....



...randomness of a village show! We rode behind a certain Lord Vader and his stormtroopers in the parade, who in turn were marching behind the troop of Morris Dancers you can see behind the car.....




...ever seen 3 Magnesium framed 'Kirk's' together before? Me neither.....






...another great day.
4 weeks today until the BVCC's 60th annual rally  
I can't wait!


----------



## ian (Jun 5, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> I rode over to Harwell Village Feast yesterday (Saturday) to be part of the Benson Veteran Cycle Club display and ride in the parade and around the arena show.
> Pictured here in front of a classic 'chocolate box' cottage in Harwell.....
> View attachment 1639775
> 
> ...



Great pictures from you again! And I must see about finding a tweed riding outfit to wear as well!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2022)

Pics from the past week's rides around town.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 5, 2022)

comet said:


> Rode the Tour de Manure today with my girlfriend. Rode the Trek single speed. It was mostly flat. Took about 4 hours. Followed by a hot shower and medicine.
> 
> View attachment 1639750
> 
> ...



Just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 5, 2022)

Took the 55 Spitfire and my son took the repro  Roadmaster 
out for a quick evening ride that turned into a night ride quick. The LED bulbs are a huge improvement.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 5, 2022)

ian said:


> '47 Shelby Traveler gettin' it's first taste of Oregon sunshine. 65 and light rain. Glad to have fenders and bitchin' mudflap.



Hey Ian.    You seem to have picked up an animal part somewhere on your ride!  Can those Cabers running these furry things please explain why animal tails are attached to your bike? 🧐  Cool new Shelby tanker Ian for you to get out on!


----------



## Thee (Jun 5, 2022)

comet said:


> Rode the Tour de Manure today with my girlfriend. Rode the Trek single speed. It was mostly flat. Took about 4 hours. Followed by a hot shower and medicine.
> 
> View attachment 1639750
> 
> ...



The MaryJane Bridge? Can’t quite read it 🤣


----------



## ian (Jun 5, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Hey Ian.    You seem to have picked up an animal part somewhere on your ride!  Can those Cabers running these furry things please explain why animal tails are attached to your bike? 🧐  Cool new Shelby tanker Ian for you to get out on!
> View attachment 1639972



Haha!! I have that tail attached so I can be like @tripple3 with his racoon tail. Mine is a red-eared squirrel from SE Washington. I'm loving the Shelby Traveler and planning to upgrade the running gear soon. New tires, tubes, spokes,  and a Redband kickback hub. I wanted to start using  1/2 pitch chain, and get away from skiptooth antiques.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jun 5, 2022)

Man, now you've got me wanting a whole stuffed squirrel to put in the spokes...


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 5, 2022)

ian said:


> Great pictures from you again! And I must see about finding a tweed riding outfit to wear as well!!



You might get away with tweed in the North West @ian, but I wouldn't fancy wearing it in Socal!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 5, 2022)

Been too busy to ride this week or play on this forum, for that matter.
Got out with the Sunday group today and remembered my camera.
I've been wanting to show Tim's lightweight Japan custom beauty.
It was built to his personal dimensions by Katsunobu Takada when Tim was stationed there in the '80s.




__





						Last ‘unique bicycle’ builder in uphill battle against virus | The Asahi Shimbun: Breaking News, Japan News and Analysis
					





					www.asahi.com
				







Obviously, it's a live-with bike, and Tim has made drivetrain and cockpit changes along the way.


 I think that's supposed to be Friend.

Beautiful lugged steel frame, and a cozy personal ride.




Speaking of live-with bikes, I was on my '74 International.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 5, 2022)

My Playground pero ayer = Yesterday..
😗😎🥰












👀👀👀👀👀😜

Aaahhii Luuulyyy. 

😄😍😄🤩🤩🤩


----------



## ian (Jun 5, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> You might get away with tweed in the North West @ian, but I wouldn't fancy wearing it in Socal!



Does tweed come in silk? Or Rayon?


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 5, 2022)

Haha. 
Unfortunately not, it's always in heavy sheep's wool.
A friend has suggested tweed patterned lycra before!
A horrible thought that I want removed from my mind!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 5, 2022)

@dnc1
Ventile rainwear is mostly specific to Great Britain, as well.
Knickers are universal (to keep your knees warm).


----------



## ian (Jun 5, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Haha.
> Unfortunately not, it's always in heavy sheep's wool.
> A friend has suggested tweed patterned lycra before!
> A horrible thought that I want removed from my mind!



Haha. Tweed stretch Lycra with sponsors patches?


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 5, 2022)

Finally got my son interested in cycling. We rode
the 80 Suburban and 74 Le Tour on a 14.4 mile ride in sunny weather.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 5, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1639229



In my hood…


----------



## Dc76 (Jun 5, 2022)

She cleaned up nice. Have a great days ladies and gents .


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2022)

Took the Hi-Lo out today…


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 5, 2022)

Rode the ‘80 Cruiser today past the Queen Mary with the Cyclone Coaster crew. Beautiful day with plenty of sun and a great group of riders. Had a great time and rode a few miles with @tripple3 on the way back. 😎


----------



## ian (Jun 5, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Man, now you've got me wanting a whole stuffed squirrel to put in the spokes...



It might make your wheel unbalanced! 😏


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jun 5, 2022)

ian said:


> It might make your wheel unbalanced! 😏



I guess I'd better make it 2 small squirrels then! 
But where am I going to find a twin to this??? 



And who knows how to start a GoFundMe? Lol

Just to keep on topic, I took this one out for a spin. 



Even found a blind....



Not a single squirrel took the SilverKing as bait!
So I came home with empty spokes.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Had a great time and rode a few miles with @tripple3 on the way back. 😎






...a great time was had by all!!!🥳


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Can those Cabers running these furry things please explain why animal tails are attached to your bike?



Since i's a kid; always loved rabbit pelts, coon tail, Davy Crocket and Daniel Boone.
Legends of Old, still being played out in imaginations of the child-like.😎



Way too many things that can't be explained, to spend much time 'splainin'🥳🥰😍🤓


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2022)

Today, 1936 Electric to the tip of Newport, Balboa Wedge.






From here, Cyclone Coaster Ride, Long Beach.



Happy Birthday Jeanine!
Always a great group of bicycle enthusiasts, every month.



Maiden voyage of early Jewel-Tank Auto Cycle, Labor-Of-LOVE. Frank @cyclonecoaster.com 



Rode home from there, 64 miles today, smallest gear 22/10 nice-N-easy.
True love connections are rarely seen.🥰


----------



## Sven (Jun 5, 2022)

Back from snowbirding in Florida, my buddy Wade elected to come home . He is ready to ride on his custom Fire stretch framed bike.




I'm on my '63 Rat American bobber.



We rode about 12 miles on the Three Notch Trail.




A Great Ride.


RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## ian (Jun 5, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Since i's a kid; always loved rabbit pelts, coon tail, Davy Crocket and Daniel Boone.
> Legends of Old, still being played out in imaginations of the child-like.😎
> View attachment 1640689
> Way too many things that can't be explained, to spend much time 'splainin'🥳🥰😍🤓



No explanation expected.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 5, 2022)

Out for an hour or so on the 1936 Snyder moto trying to wear the hairs off the new Panaracer tires.  The two speed nuetral/high hub takes some getting used to. Could three speeds be better than two? Maybe.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2022)

1936 Huffman Roadmaster & 1942 Mercury Pacemaker at today's Cyclone Coasters Ride.


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 5, 2022)

Rode the 37 Shelby Rex


----------



## COB (Jun 5, 2022)

Today I rode my old Huffy. I bought this bike brand new when Huffy's were still made in Dayton, Ohio sometime in the late 80's/early 90's. (I used to have to try to remember what year something happened. Now I have to try to remember what decade something happened...🙁). Anyway, a friend and I decided that we were going to start riding bicycles. He had a relative that worked for Huffy who was able to arrange for us to buy two bicycles direct from the factory. Oh boy! Road trip! So early one morning, we head for the Huffy factory in Dayton, dreaming of all the miles that we were going to put on our new bicycles. Somehow in our dreaming, we missed the exit not realizing it, got lost (prior to GPS) and drove about 80 miles out of our way in a snow storm... After realizing our error, we turned around and were finally able to reach our destination and purchase our new bikes at full retail price. We returned home, rode the bikes a hand full of times and tucked them away in garages. He eventually sold his bike. I hung on to mine and rode it more today that I have the entire time that I have owned it!🙂


----------



## Thee (Jun 5, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Since i's a kid; always loved rabbit pelts, coon tail, Davy Crocket and Daniel Boone.
> Legends of Old, still being played out in imaginations of the child-like.😎
> View attachment 1640689
> Way too many things that can't be explained, to spend much time 'splainin'🥳🥰😍🤓



If you want anymore in this state buy now, fur ban go’s into effect Jan 2023 🦝


----------



## ian (Jun 6, 2022)

Thee said:


> If you want anymore in this state buy now, fur ban go’s into effect Jan 2023 🦝



Even roadkill?


----------



## Thee (Jun 6, 2022)

ian said:


> Even roadkill?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 6, 2022)

A short ride last night on my '41 GBJ custom DX to drop off my car for new tires. 




I hit a piece of steel that fell off a truck & sliced a tire on my way home from moving my Aunt to her new apartment.



Put on the spare to get to the tire shop & they mounted & balanced a fresh set of sneakers. In the wrong size!🤦‍♂️ They only had 2 of the size I need & will swap them when more arrive today........


----------



## ian (Jun 6, 2022)

Out and about on the '47 tanker. Another beautiful PNW morning in Clatskanie, with almost no clouds and a light breeze. 65 for the day! Yippee. Here is a bike repair station and a map of riding possibilities 😉.


----------



## ian (Jun 6, 2022)

Here's another shot of the same substation for @tripple3, but with a different rider. 😀


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 6, 2022)

ian said:


> Here's another shot of the same substation for @tripple3, but with a different rider. 😀
> 
> View attachment 1641202
> 
> View attachment 1641203




Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................................


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 6, 2022)

Out for a local morning ride on the ‘56 Hornet. @ian , Glad it stopped raining up there so you could get some saddle time in on that new rusty ride!


----------



## ditchpig (Jun 6, 2022)

ian said:


> Out and about on the '47 tanker. Another beautiful PNW morning in Clatskanie, with almost no clouds and a light breeze. 65 for the day! Yippee. Here is a bike repair station and a map of riding possibilities 😉.
> 
> View attachment 1641184
> 
> ...



Wow! No other vehicles on those rides....like car free paths? Cool!
Kryn


----------



## Thee (Jun 6, 2022)

ian said:


> Out and about on the '47 tanker. Another beautiful PNW morning in Clatskanie, with almost no clouds and a light breeze. 65 for the day! Yippee. Here is a bike repair station and a map of riding possibilities 😉.
> 
> View attachment 1641184
> 
> ...



I’m pretty confident you won’t require the repair station Ian 😎


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2022)

20 miles, before and after work at Knott's Berry Farm.😎


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 6, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1641398
> 20 miles, before and after work at Knott's Berry Farm.😎




Love the B/W photo!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 6, 2022)

Back on the '41 GBJ custom DX today to pick up my car with the appropriate size tires installed........ 🙂


----------



## Thee (Jun 6, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Back on the '41 GBJ custom DX today to pick up my car with the appropriate size tires installed........ 🙂 View attachment 1641432



What is that thang? A Chrysler? I think it takes 1&3/4” hard to find


----------



## ian (Jun 6, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Out for a local morning ride on the ‘56 Hornet. @ian , Glad it stopped raining up there so you could get some saddle time in on that new rusty ride!
> 
> View attachment 1641296
> 
> View attachment 1641297



Me too! At least I don't have to worry about putting it away wet!


----------



## Miq (Jun 6, 2022)

Felt like $#!t all day.  Got on my bike and went for a ride anyway. Felt much better after 1/2 mile. 😀 
Heading out, sun almost set










Heading home, almost dark



48 Columbia


----------



## mrg (Jun 6, 2022)

Over to the car show tonight, not really sure what I'm doing with this Elgin but these Murry built are some of the best riders ( except the most always weak Mussleman brakes ), good turnout and all gather around for the raffle!


----------



## ozzie (Jun 7, 2022)

mrg said:


> Over to the car show tonight, not really sure what I'm doing with this Elgin but these Murry built are some of the best riders ( except the most always weak Mussleman brakes ), good turnout and all gather around for the raffle!
> 
> View attachment 1641576
> 
> ...



One of my favourite frame designs.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 7, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Back on the '41 GBJ custom DX today to pick up my car with the appropriate size tires installed........ 🙂 View attachment 1641432



💨👀💨👀💨👀💨 😜 😄✌️👍✌️

@ Mr...Monkeyarms:good for you.!!!

🙏✌️👍✌️🙏


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 7, 2022)

I took this one out for a 20 mile ride in the country today.


----------



## ian (Jun 7, 2022)

1817cent said:


> I took this one out for a 20 mile ride in the country today.
> 
> View attachment 1641660
> 
> View attachment 1641661



Blue skies to boot! Eastern Washington is pretty nice eh?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 7, 2022)

Thee said:


> What is that thang? A Chrysler? I think it takes 1&3/4” hard to find






Felixnegron said:


> 💨👀💨👀💨👀💨 😜 😄✌️👍✌️
> 
> @ Mr...Monkeyarms:good for you.!!!
> 
> 🙏✌️👍✌️🙏





Since tire manufacturers lie, I try to get a tire that is the same diameter the car was designed to run, which is typically a size bigger than stock. It is also why every car on the road running stock size tires is actually going about 3 mph slower than the speedometer indicates. 

This was a learning moment for one of the stores employees. Since the tires that were replaced were purchased at the same shop, they didn't pay attention to the computer screen & size tires last installed. He didn't look at the tires on my car to check the size. He just looked at the label on the door jam. 🤦‍♂️  🤷‍♂️ 🧐🙄
Even when I specifically asked if they had the same size that they were going to replace.......

Oh well. I got a good deal on some high performance all season tires that were due for replacement in a couple months anyway!🙂 Also got to ride my bike at a time that I normally don't get the chance.


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 7, 2022)

Out this morning on the repro Roadmaster on a 13 mile ride about 9ish. Temps in the mid 80s but felt like the high 90s and not even July yet! 😧 My water bottle went down quick.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2022)

Waxing Gibbous moon up for this afternoon's ride home.



A mom put this trike out by the curb for trash day.



T-rex in the bushes made it pic-worthy.🥰


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 7, 2022)

Rode the ‘84 Schwinn today around the hood. Didn’t take any pics from the ride, but here’s one right when I got back to the homestead. Beautiful day, great ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 8, 2022)

Had to drop a car off for recall work, curvy frame Elgin uber home. 5 miles uphill grade, 20mph head wind, the wind was the worst part.

It's a pretty day, only 80f with 85% humidity.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Siestabikes (Jun 8, 2022)

my 1971 Racer 5 speed conversion


----------



## J-wagon (Jun 8, 2022)

1950 JC Higgins Colorflow klunker, evening at community park, Chino Hills, CA. Wife roller skating, girls tennis, me pedaling around. Lots ppl enjoying outside, also Mr. Rattle.


----------



## Miq (Jun 8, 2022)

Hot ride tonight. Still over 102F when I left the house.  Sunset was worth it. 







48 Columbia


----------



## mrg (Jun 8, 2022)

Still June gloom and still have the 41 Elgin out so a nice evening for a car show.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 9, 2022)

I took my tall Shelby lightweight for Bike Night last night. You may be able to see it at the base of the flag pole next to the guy in the white shirt. That's my friend Bob on his coppertone Stingray.




We had 125 riders and the theme was "Pride Ride". Here we are cruising Main St.







Another beautiful evening for a ride! 🙂


----------



## fattyre (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Thee (Jun 9, 2022)

👍🏻 Where’s the animal tail? Ian’s gonna be disappointed haha


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 9, 2022)

Went to Longmont bike night yesterday. It was a pride themed ride.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 9, 2022)

Had the 36 majestic out again…


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 9, 2022)

Early evening ride on the 41 Westfield.





These lads were chilling . 













Began to get dark so the big fender light was turned on. For now it’s comfortable riding in theearly evening when the heat goes down .


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## dnc1 (Jun 10, 2022)

I've been doing 20 miles on this 'Trek' on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays for the last 2 weeks.
I've finally been able to return to work after nearly 2 years and its made me very happy.
I work as a head gardener and my new job entails a 10 miles (each way) commute including a couple of ascents on the way there.
I'm going the long way around to avoid busy morning rush hour roads, and this takes me through pretty little villages and some wonderful rural areas. 
A picture taken near the Village of Upperton this morning.....



...what a glorious day.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 10, 2022)

Well, I tried to ride my 1940 Hawthorne but the front axel snapped in half after half a mile. Looks like I’ve got a bit of a project coming up.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## COB (Jun 10, 2022)

Quick trip to the post office on the Italian Job to pay a bill. Photo op at Del Taco Truck across the street. Decided to turn it into an international event.


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Jun 10, 2022)

I swung by Mork's place today and Mindy said he was already at the bike park.


----------



## Thee (Jun 10, 2022)

Arthur Roy Brown said:


> I swung by Mork's place today and Mindy said he was already at the bike park.
> 
> View attachment 1643660



Nanoo Nanoo


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 10, 2022)

what a cool house !


----------



## ian (Jun 10, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Well, I tried to ride my 1940 Hawthorne but the front axel snapped in half after half a mile. Looks like I’ve got a bit of a project coming up.View attachment 1643377View attachment 1643378



Ouch!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 10, 2022)

'64 Jaguar out for an evening ride. Caught the waxing gibbous moon and sunset. A beautiful day to be out and about. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 10, 2022)

ian said:


> Ouch!!



That’s what I said when I fell off!


----------



## comet (Jun 10, 2022)

I have a nine mile hill just down the road. I made it up about three before I turned around. I’ll keep you posted. Then took out the Mead Ranger to the brewery this afternoon 🚲🍺


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 10, 2022)

Did a few miles on the repro Roadmaster tonight. The LED bulbs are SUPER bright  and powerful.


----------



## mrg (Jun 10, 2022)

Rode the 38 Henderson over to the park, checked our space shuttle ( under the tarps, wings over on the side ) they are supposed to be building a home for it, at least it hasn't rained much in the 5-10 yrs it's been out their, they had it displayed under a big tent for a while till they built a shopping center there so it sits in the back of the city yard, oh well, on to the skate park where my seat post only lasted a couple of laps.


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 11, 2022)

Took this one on a ride through the area today.


----------



## ian (Jun 11, 2022)

Took the Shelby out to check out the sacrilegious kickback hub. It sure goes uphill easier. Got some nice comments about it too.


----------



## Miq (Jun 11, 2022)

Early morning canal ride out to Gilbert AZ.



@tripple3 sweet disco ball blue orb in this one.














Vespa doesn’t count.







48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## J-wagon (Jun 11, 2022)

mrg said:


> on to the skate park where my seat post only lasted a couple of laps.



☺️ Same happen to my lucky seven post, started bending after rolling stair ramp


----------



## ian (Jun 11, 2022)

Miq said:


> Early morning canal ride out to Gilbert AZ.
> View attachment 1643954
> @tripple3 sweet disco ball blue orb in this one.
> View attachment 1643962
> ...



If it gets too hot there in AZ, come up to the beautiful PNW.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 11, 2022)

@Miq light orbs are awesome!
Worked 5 days this week;
rode Velvet 52+ miles at the beach,
this morning, for balance.🤓


----------



## Thee (Jun 11, 2022)

ian said:


> If it gets too hot there in AZ, come up to the beautiful PNW.



THE BIG NW!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 11, 2022)

'61 Panther III out on The Northern Rail Trail. A beautiful day here in the Northeast. Excellent time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Thee (Jun 11, 2022)

Skulked Around BFGforme’s TURF, rapped with the SE RIPPER dudes, the kid with the backpack plowed into me, someone said “you hit  THE OLD DOG”, 

Huh me? No harm no foul Haha. Wifes seat fell apart on the ‘57 tiger rider thang bike, some nice girl whose family owns the sweet shop loaned us some tools thank you!



so I can be like Ian, triple3 and # others


----------



## Thee (Jun 11, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> '61 Panther III out on The Northern Rail Trail. A beautiful day here in the Northeast. Excellent time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1644066
> View attachment 1644067
> View attachment 1644068
> View attachment 1644069



Sweet ride 👍🏻 🔨


----------



## Thee (Jun 11, 2022)

Miq said:


> Early morning canal ride out to Gilbert AZ.
> View attachment 1643954
> @tripple3 sweet disco ball blue orb in this one.
> View attachment 1643962
> ...



I like that one, form and function, disc’s, forks, internal gears? What is that hub? And those bars are far out! Want some! And good job putting shoes on Vespa? My wife accidentally burned our mutts pads once upon a time🐾 👍🏻🇺🇸⚙️🔩🔧


----------



## ian (Jun 11, 2022)

Thee said:


> Skulked Around BFGforme’s TURF, rapped with the SE RIPPER dudes, the kid with the backpack plowed into me, someone said “you hit  THE OLD DOG”, View attachment 1644072Huh me? No harm no foul Haha. Wifes seat fell apart on the ‘57 tiger rider thang bike, some nice girl whose family owns the sweet shop loaned us some tools thank you!View attachment 1644070View attachment 1644085so I can be like Ian, triple3 and # othersView attachment 1644088



Haha! You honor us all!


----------



## Thee (Jun 11, 2022)

ian said:


> Haha! You honor us all!



I’ll have a more respectable old rust bucket assembled soon in an attempt to prove my worth to the old masters


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## BFGforme (Jun 11, 2022)

Thee said:


> Skulked Around BFGforme’s TURF, rapped with the SE RIPPER dudes, the kid with the backpack plowed into me, someone said “you hit  THE OLD DOG”, View attachment 1644072Huh me? No harm no foul Haha. Wifes seat fell apart on the ‘57 tiger rider thang bike, some nice girl whose family owns the sweet shop loaned us some tools thank you!View attachment 1644070View attachment 1644085so I can be like Ian, triple3 and # othersView attachment 1644088



The hood looks good


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2022)

A few photos from our old stomping ground in Thomson, GA. V/r Shawn


----------



## Thee (Jun 11, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> The hood looks good



Pretty Good Not Bad, I’m gonna tag that fishing sign next time with something hahahaha


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 11, 2022)

Thee said:


> Pretty Good Not Bad, I’m gonna tag that fishing sign next time with something hahahaha



Hit me up next time…


----------



## ian (Jun 11, 2022)

Thee said:


> I’ll have a more respectable old rust bucket assembled soon in an attempt to prove my worth to the old masters



What do you mean by old? 😉


----------



## SKPC (Jun 11, 2022)

Have been riding modern bikes alot, but spun the 36 Snyder around town on the two-speed setup today. Would have liked a low but only had neutral & high. Weather in the 80's at 7000 feet.


----------



## Thee (Jun 11, 2022)

ian said:


> What do you mean by old? 😉



Experienced 😊


----------



## ian (Jun 11, 2022)

Thee said:


> Skulked Around BFGforme’s TURF, rapped with the SE RIPPER dudes, the kid with the backpack plowed into me, someone said “you hit  THE OLD DOG”, View attachment 1644072Huh me? No harm no foul Haha. Wifes seat fell apart on the ‘57 tiger rider thang bike, some nice girl whose family owns the sweet shop loaned us some tools thank you!View attachment 1644070View attachment 1644085so I can be like Ian, triple3 and # othersView attachment 1644088


----------



## Thee (Jun 11, 2022)

ian said:


> View attachment 1644324



Nice! Haha Bella Lugosi ?


----------



## ian (Jun 11, 2022)

Thee said:


> Nice! Haha Bella Lugosi ? View attachment 1644328



Just another animal part for the Shelby. It came off a rubber chicken my GreatGrandson put under my pillow.


----------



## COB (Jun 11, 2022)

Just came back from Edinburgh's 200 Anniversary celebration. Nice little event. They managed to get in the fireworks display even though it started raining. The last picture is way out of focus but I just thought it looked cool.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 12, 2022)

..


----------



## RPower (Jun 12, 2022)

No old bike here.  Yet.....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 12, 2022)

I have this old winter photo of Howard, who's the captain of our Sunday ride.  (that's Tad, petritl, grinning over Howard's shoulder
Howard owns Action Bikes in Universal City, and is the No. 1 rider in Texas, averaging 700 mi/wk.


Van works part time at Howard's shop, and today debuted his 80s Peugeot, on its maiden ride.  The bike was consigned there, and Van snapped it up.
Though he was slowed down a bit today  learning old school derailleurs and alpine gearing.



Nice bike, Strada crank, Rigida 1320 27" rims.



You can solve most any problem by throwing money.  All of Japan is 20% off at the current exchange rate, and I picked up a 6-speed cassette hub-set from Grand Bois.  Already had the Kinlin-made IRD rims, which I bought on closeout.  Howard built the wheels for me, and both Van and Howard enjoyed showing them off during their week in the shop.
 

So I had the maiden ride on my new wheels today, and they improved the bike exactly where I wanted.



Good coffee group today, and while I was in town, stopped in to visit my buddy Steve, who had a breakfast West Coast IPA waiting for me.
He's been as busy with his elderly dad as I've been with my parents...


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 12, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> I have this old winter photo of Howard, who's the captain of our Sunday ride.  He owns Action Bikes in Universal City, and is the No. 1 rider in Texas, averaging 700 mi/wk.
> View attachment 1644719
> 
> Van works part time at Howard's shop, and today debuted his 80s Puegeot, on its maiden ride.  The bike was consigned there, and Van snapped it up.
> ...



Wonderful wheels indeed!
Out on the 'Morot' in the big city yesterday (Oxford,  England).
The Women's Tour of Britain has its final stage finishing on the widest Street in town, St.Giles.
In conjunction with the City Council, race organisers and British Cycling I organised a group ride to the finish line for vintage bikes.
We had 10 riders on a mix of racers and roadsters all in vintage attire......




...I particularly liked the effort that my friend Jamie and his wife Rebecca made. They really looked amazing on their his and hers 1930's 'Raleigh's'; mind-blowingly,  Jamie won this pair of totally original bikes on Ebay just 2 weeks ago with a bid of just £2.20, around$3!!!!!




It was great to be so close to the finish of such a high quality, world class women's road stage race and great to see Elisa Longo Borghini of Italy take the overall win in an amazing sprint finish.
The traditional champagne was sprayed from the podium......






My good friend Ian looking like he's off to post race doping control.....





...the guys looking on, with interest, are all members of the 'Bluelight C.C.'; a cycling club for police officers,medics and military!

I was due to rde about 55 miles in total but my ride was sadly cut short by a freak equipment failure.
After around 115 years the non-drive side crank arm on the 'Morot' snapped somewhat catastrophically at the pedal mounting point.....




I was pedalling reasonably vigorously and on the downstroke and this breakage threw me off sideways with my head taking the brunt of the impact on the road.
I'm OK but it caused great concern with my riding friend Ian, I was bleeding quite alarmingly it seemed, but this was as much to do with the variety of anticoagulants that I have to take daily. 
Somewhat sore and bruised today.
I really should start wearing a helmet perhaps!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 12, 2022)

@dnc1 - gotta love your post in spite of the equipment shock.  I had an old Cyclotouriste give up at the square taper on me one day.
Another problem solved with a Sun XCD replacement.  (My new Grand Bois hubs in the post above were also made by Sun XCD).


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 12, 2022)

Rode The Northern Rail Trail today also. This time my girlfriend accompanied me on her '68 Hollywood. I chose my '49 Western Flyer. An absolutely beautiful day to be out on the trails. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> Rode The Northern Rail Trail today also. This time my girlfriend accompanied me on her '68 Hollywood. I chose my '49 Western Flyer. An absolutely beautiful day to be out on the trails. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1644865
> View attachment 1644866
> View attachment 1644867
> ...




Any old bikes in that old barn? 😂


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 12, 2022)

Been a while since I took this out-gotta keep the grease moving in the hub and crank! Bike is 1939 BA407 



(BA107 with fore brake and deluxe reflector) badged as 'The World'.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 12, 2022)

Took the 36 up to the cycle truck ride at orange circle! Always nice to get a complement from Chip saying loves him a maroon motorbike!!


And the ride was fun also!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> I'm OK but it caused great concern with my riding friend Ian, I was bleeding quite alarmingly it seemed,



WOW! So glad you're ok!
i bought a helmet when pondering whether to bring a "pump" or not...
great to have, if you need it....😉
Maiden ride of this 1941 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty.
Entrance to "Wonderland".



Riding time precious to "working guy"...



Sun is shining at the Huntington Beach Pier this fine morning.



Dealer sign on Chapman said 80 degrees, warming up for the afternoon breeze.



Cycle Truck ride was a blast, more still on their way,
with POPCYCLES for FREE!!~!
52 miles for it's "Break-in"; Rides Great!🥰


----------



## Dc76 (Jun 12, 2022)

Evenin riding 👌🏻


----------



## Nashman (Jun 12, 2022)

Took my newly acquired original (except tires) 1951 Schwinn Black Phantom for a nature ride.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jun 12, 2022)

Biria Citibike. Ladies 8-speed. Yeah, that's right! I fix 'em and then I ride 'em around


----------



## COB (Jun 12, 2022)

Moonlit ride on a warm evening.


----------



## mrg (Jun 12, 2022)

Was a good day to take out the 41 Elgin for long ride around Orange/Santa Ana.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 12, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> WOW! So glad you're ok!
> i bought a helmet when pondering whether to bring a "pump" or not...
> great to have, if you need it....😉
> Maiden ride of this 1941 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty.
> ...



Thanks for the concern Mark. 
Deep down, I know a helmet makes sense, especially when 99% of my riding happens on roads.


----------



## ozzie (Jun 13, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> WOW! So glad you're ok!
> i bought a helmet when pondering whether to bring a "pump" or not...
> great to have, if you need it....😉
> Maiden ride of this 1941 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty.
> ...





tripple3 said:


> WOW! So glad you're ok!
> i bought a helmet when pondering whether to bring a "pump" or not...
> great to have, if you need it....😉
> Maiden ride of this 1941 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty.
> ...



Looking forward to watching you pile on the miles on your new WF Mark.


----------



## ozzie (Jun 13, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Wonderful wheels indeed!
> Out on the 'Morot' in the big city yesterday (Oxford,  England).
> The Women's Tour of Britain has its final stage finishing on the widest Street in town, St.Giles.
> In conjunction with the City Council, race organisers and British Cycling I organised a group ride to the finish line for vintage bikes.
> ...



Glad to hear you are still with us. I hated wearing a helmet when they became compulsory here in the early 90’s. Doesn’t bother me so much now, maybe because I have less hair.


----------



## Thee (Jun 13, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Glad to hear you are still with us. I hated wearing a helmet when they became compulsory here in the early 90’s. Doesn’t bother me so much now, maybe because I have less hair.



_#1DNC (do not crash?) Glad you suvived the blood letting, _Bicycle helmet law for adults Down Under? Helmet saved my face on a motorcycle once, never wore one on a bicycle even doing pretty risky things, always the ribs & shoulder taking the hits, I’m thinking about practicing coaster wheelies again, a helmet might be in order


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 13, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Glad to hear you are still with us. I hated wearing a helmet when they became compulsory here in the early 90’s. Doesn’t bother me so much now, maybe because I have less hair.



Never realised they were compulsory over there!


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 13, 2022)

> ozzie said:
> Glad to hear you are still with us. I hated wearing a helmet when they became compulsory here in the early 90’s. Doesn’t bother me so much now, maybe because I have less hair.



_#1DNC (do not crash?) Glad you suvived the blood letting, _Bicycle helmet law for adults Down Under? Helmet saved my face on a motorcycle once, never wore one on a bicycle even doing pretty risky things, always the ribs & shoulder taking the hits, I’m thinking about practicing coaster wheelies again, a helmet might be in order.


My wife always demands I wear a helmet so I started wearing it a couple of years back and mighty glad I do. Shortly after listening to her I was on my Le Tour estimating a good 18 -20 mph when a huge Hornet got on the underside of the helmet. All I heard was a loud buzz saw. Long story short I freaked and lost control. I had a big knot under my right knee and bruised on both legs. I got up, and checked the bike that got a small scratch on the handle bar tape. I rode home and once there I discovered my helmet had a large scrape on the left side and the foam inside had cracked in two places. Thank God I had that helmet on.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 13, 2022)

Cruised the '36 Huffy Roadmaster again and dusted off the ladies '38 Twinflex for the Orange Circle Ride yesterday.  Then enjoyed a delicious brunch and brew in town. 















Rushed home to meet up with a local couple and rode down to Overtown Brewery for some cold ones just before closing time.


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Jun 13, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Cruised the '36 Huffy Roadmaster again and dusted off the ladies '38 Twinflex for the Orange Circle Ride yesterday.  Then enjoyed a delicious brunch and brew in town. View attachment 1645495
> 
> View attachment 1645496
> 
> ...



I miss Tacos Los Reyes on Tustin/Palmyra, after living right down the street on Palmyra for a few years.



Ernbar said:


> I was on my Le Tour estimating a good 18 -20 mph when a huge Hornet got on the underside of the helmet.



/snip crash details


Ernbar said:


> Thank God I had that helmet on.



Interesting. I like Le Tours II.


----------



## Sven (Jun 13, 2022)

I took my '64 Varsity out for a ride this morning on the Three Notch Trail.



Checked out some of the damage done by the ( what the experts are calling a  F0 ) tornado that touched down a few nights ago.



Down the trail I go.




Stopped to check out the box turtle. This was probably what he or she was thinking. 


Back up on the north end



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Thee (Jun 13, 2022)

Sven said:


> I took my '64 Varsity out for a ride this morning on the Three Notch Trail.
> View attachment 1645544
> Checked out some of the damage done by the ( what the experts are calling a  F0 ) tornado that touched down a few nights ago.
> View attachment 1645545
> ...



Very cool video Sven!!!!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 13, 2022)

Set up the Heavy Duti with a rack and basket this weekend and had the chance to use it as a real grocery getter today. Actually faster than driving/shopping since I used instacart for a pickup order - way more fun, too!





Loaded up and ready!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 13, 2022)

Switching riding bits on Western Flyers, for the weekend ride,
Twas all set-up to ride the pretty new one to work, then it rained on me.



piling miles on this one will take more time; it's too nice for work.🥰



Since it's out, and cleared up nicely...





took the "scenic", long way home.
Then rolled right through the electric doors at Ace Hardware,
dismounted and rolled it into the "Nuts & Bolts" section.
Got what i needed and headed home.
Great Bike/Ride/Day!


----------



## Thee (Jun 13, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Set up the Heavy Duti with a rack and basket this weekend and had the chance to use it as a real grocery getter today. Actually faster than driving/shopping since I used instacart for a pickup order - way more fun, too!
> 
> View attachment 1645638



That bike is Gnarly


----------



## Dc76 (Jun 13, 2022)

Took the little ones on a night ride . They loved it


----------



## ian (Jun 13, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Switching riding bits on Western Flyers, for the weekend ride,
> Twas all set-up to ride the pretty new one to work, then it rained on me.
> View attachment 1645648
> piling miles on this one will take more time; it's too nice for work.🥰
> ...



Haha! Are you on a first name basis with your helpful hardware-man?


----------



## mrg (Jun 13, 2022)

Rode 38 Henderson over to the car show this evening. that 56 Nomad is one of my favorites!


----------



## ozzie (Jun 14, 2022)

mrg said:


> Rode 38 Henderson over to the car show this evening. that 56 Nomad is one of my favorites!View attachment 1645847
> 
> View attachment 1645848View attachment 1645846
> 
> ...



Lots to like there, but that Barracuda with the injected Hemi looks the goods.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jun 14, 2022)

mrg said:


> Rode 38 Henderson over to the car show this evening. that 56 Nomad is one of my favorites!View attachment 1645847
> 
> View attachment 1645848View attachment 1645846
> 
> ...



That bike is incredibly cool. Love the red brick tires and All the matching bits. You've inspired me, sir.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2022)

...there's some special power riding this particular HD WF;
like _everything's connected.



folks driving, costs are crazy, keep riding.🥰_


----------



## Thee (Jun 14, 2022)

Same Bikes different day, mission bay park to points north, downtown San Diego, Sea World in the background.



How do Y-All transport your Bikes? Motorcycle Method if’n ya gots a Pick’Em’Up Truck 😊


----------



## ian (Jun 14, 2022)

Got away from my homework and went for a cool PNW ride on the '35 Colson. At least the rain stopped. For a while.


----------



## Thee (Jun 14, 2022)

ian said:


> Got away from my homework and went for a cool PNW ride on the '35 Colson. At least the rain stopped. For a while.
> 
> View attachment 1646196
> 
> View attachment 1646197



Your missing an animal tail, keep an eye on the mail……………….don’t worry they dry fast


----------



## ian (Jun 14, 2022)

Thee said:


> Your missing an animal tail, keep an eye on the mail……………….don’t worry they dry fast



I guess I should start carrying a sharp knife at all times.


----------



## ian (Jun 14, 2022)

Not quite an animal, but it does have a tail 😀


----------



## Thee (Jun 14, 2022)

ian said:


> Not quite an animal, but it does have a tail 😀
> 
> View attachment 1646211



What Ian? Ya ain’t got a pig sticker in your pocket? Shame on you, bet you got a hanky! 😂


----------



## Sven (Jun 14, 2022)

I took my project 1940 Western Flyer
*Before*



*After*



...for a road test around the neighborhood. 



I saw this good size Black snake in the middle of the road .
 Not as exciting as  @J-wagon  's rattlesnake. Thank goodness..don't need that much excitement. 


 It still needs a lot of work.  It will get there one day.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Thee (Jun 14, 2022)

Sven said:


> I took my project 1940 Western Flyer
> *Before*
> View attachment 1646242
> *After*
> ...



Dude that’s a black Mamba 100 times more deadly than a rattler 😉


----------



## ian (Jun 14, 2022)

Sven said:


> I took my project 1940 Western Flyer
> *Before*
> View attachment 1646242
> *After*
> ...



We have wimpy snakes in Oregon. Too wet and cold I think 🤔


----------



## Miq (Jun 14, 2022)

Glad you didn't get seriously hurt @dnc1!  I wonder about the cranks breaking when I'm standing up off my saddle sometimes.  I always imagine the outcome would be horrible.  Sorry it happened to you.

Riding around the industrial parks nearby then down to Gilbert.









48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## COB (Jun 14, 2022)

Took this Schwinn Cruiser on a trial run after rebuilding the rear hub. (See "What Bike Did You Work On Today?" thread.) Up way too late messing with it...


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 15, 2022)

Early morning ride before work on my '64 Jaguar. Didn't see any of the meteor shower, did catch the moon though. Still looking full. Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Jun 15, 2022)

Thought I would be clever and cut two holes in a box to transport two 7-11 cups of coffee to work.



A quick check on the payload.  Some spillage ..not bad.



Rolling....



Made it to work in one piece. The coffee in the box not so much. Just about as successful as the PennCentral Railroad. The cardboard got saturated and fell apart causing a major shift and spillage of the cargo.  Oh well ..it was a fly by the handle idea. Next time I'll use wood or get boat beverage holders.



Only had to work 2 hours this morning.  So off I went. Picked up some goodies from the Amish market.



Amish garage parking. The horses have a nice shaddy spot to hang out.



Run thru the swamp back to the trail.



Stopped by Cartwrights to give my "girlfriend" a piece of Amish Friendship Cake.



My booty haul for the day. Anyone who has been on this thread long , knows long I love me some Chow Chow.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 15, 2022)

Nice shakedown ride through the hood on the ‘81 Cruiser 5 this morning. Still have a few things to do to finish this up the way I want, but really like the way it rides and shifts.


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 15, 2022)

Sven said:


> Thought I would be clever and cut two holes in a box to transport two 7-11 cups of coffee to work.
> View attachment 1646741
> A quick check on the payload.  Some spillage ..not bad.
> View attachment 1646740
> ...



Nice!

I love me some Chow Chow, too!





Sorry...not bike related...but, CHOW CHOW!


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 15, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Nice shakedown ride through the hood on the ‘81 Cruiser 5 this morning. Still have a few things to do to finish this up the way I want, but really like the way it rides and shifts.
> 
> View attachment 1646800
> 
> View attachment 1646801




Those tires are 😍


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 15, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Those tires are 😍



Thanks, and I have to say that I have read a few of your old posts about bikes with a Positron system and now get what you are talking about. Had to replace the derailleur and the shifter wire on this one and it now operates smoothly with a very “solid” feel to it.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 15, 2022)

Today, 06/15/2022,
cloudy this morning covering up the setting Waning Gibbous Moon.
Warm this afternoon, riding sidewalks and neighborhoods home.😎


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Jun 15, 2022)

36 Snyder townie on three errands in town.  I put the 3-spd, 26" fat wheels back on after my 650b 1.9 experiment and ahhhhh much better.
Also replaced the 18t (9skip)rear cog with a lower geared 22t(11skip) modified Sturmey cog.  Makes getting around here much easier.






Later out for 1.5 hrs on the now classic Ibis Mojo SL 26-er backup bike on "secret" local single-track. The experts say 26" is dead in the mtb world. Not so sure about that.


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 15, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Thanks, and I have to say that I have read a few of your old posts about bikes with a Positron system and now get what you are talking about. Had to replace the derailleur and shifter wire on this one and it now operates smoothly with a very “solid” feel to it.



Great looking tires on your ride 👍.
Yea I replaced the cable when I first bought it 2 years ago. Got it NOS in the sealed Schwinn plastic bag for $20. It shifts very smooth and solid. I really enjoy riding the old Suburban.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 15, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Later out for 1.5 hrs on the now classic Ibis Mojo SL 26-er backup bike on "secret" local single-track. *The experts say 26" is dead in the mtb world. *Not so sure about that.




* The experts say 26" is dead in the mtb world..................

So, the average age of these "so called experts" is what, 17yrs old.............?


You're not so sure, and neither am I.*


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 15, 2022)

Took the repro Roadmaster several miles on an early evening ride.









Have to ride either very early in the morning or early evening when the heat is not around. Today the temp was 97 but with a heat index of 107. 😩


----------



## ozzie (Jun 15, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> * The experts say 26" is dead in the mtb world..................
> 
> So, the average age of these "so called experts" is what, 17yrs old.............?
> 
> ...



26" is still a great size. Most of those young experts wouldn't know the difference because they all ride bikes with bigger wheels. I have one bike with 29" wheels, my 2021 aluminium frame SE fast ripper. Of the 12 or so bikes I own, I can say it is has the best ride even with the thickslick tires pumped to 65psi and the stiff alloy frame. I can only assume it has something to do with the larger wheels. It doesn't feel as nimble though as my 26"Kos or Cook replica.


----------



## J-wagon (Jun 15, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Later out for 1.5 hrs on the now classic Ibis Mojo SL 26-er backup bike on "secret" local single-track.



Are the X-men still riding that area?


----------



## COB (Jun 15, 2022)

Continued on the shakedown of the newly acquired Schwinn Cruiser. So far, so good.


----------



## J-wagon (Jun 15, 2022)

1936 Hawthorne badged Silver King, 3-speed nexus. Evening at community park, soccer field, Chino Hills, CA. Wife roller skating, girls tennis, me pedaling around.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jun 15, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Today, 06/15/2022,
> cloudy this morning covering up the setting Waning Gibbous Moon.
> Warm this afternoon, riding sidewalks and neighborhoods home.😎
> View attachment 1646869



Wow, cool setup! That's an old school paperboy bag. Your route has taken you a long way from Baltimore!


----------



## ian (Jun 15, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Nice shakedown ride through the hood on the ‘81 Cruiser 5 this morning. Still have a few things to do to finish this up the way I want, but really like the way it rides and shifts.
> 
> View attachment 1646800
> 
> View attachment 1646801



Dig the tires!


----------



## SKPC (Jun 15, 2022)

M.T.Andy~Oz~ J-wag.  The wheel size discussion! Best not get into it because it always ends badly, but it seems the fat & quick 26 wheels were unceremoniously discarded in the mtb world.  I find the older SL to be(feel) faster than my_ new_ 650b Mojo 3.  I have been lately riding each bike two days in a row, switching back and forth to _understand_ what each do better and _how much_ better?  I know from my own experience that we all have personal preferences, riding styles and abilities that factor into what we like. We are also built different. Even though I am 6'3, I have always gravitated towards more compact, long travel mtb's that handle technical terrain well. My new Ibis, I would say is not necessarily a "better" or "faster" bike but it feels like it has less feedback from the ground because of the wheel size and is certainly bigger and smoother overall.   "The X-men still around?"  Not sure, but if they were involved in trail building early could be...names?


----------



## mrg (Jun 15, 2022)

Sucking up some shade along the Rio San Gabriel on the 41 Excelsior.


----------



## buck hughes (Jun 16, 2022)

took each bike a ride today-Huffy-Hawthorne-Elgin-Rollfast.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 16, 2022)

Last night's installment of Longmont Bike Night had 149 riders and 2 dogs. The theme was "Happy Birthday to You!" I couldn't wear my birthday suit so rode my Mizutani Super Seraph.  🤓 



We had so many people that the front of the group met the middle at one point.




Crossing Main St....



Cruised the east side for a bit before looping around to cruise Main St.








Another nice night for a ride!


----------



## irideiam (Jun 16, 2022)

1965 Schwinn King Size (20" seat tube) Heavy Duti, all original except Brooks B66 saddle & 9" riser bars. Older pics, but I did ride her yesterday 😃


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 16, 2022)

Ride Esta, For @ Delicious BREAKFAST!!

BARIGA LLENA=== ❤️🙌❤️ Contento!!!

Hey HAVE A BLESS DAY WITH FAMILY!! &. friends!!🙏✌️🤝✌️🙏

BTW...I BELIEVE And LOOOOVEEE JESUS!!

BUT JUST IN CASE SOMEBODY ONE @ BIKE FOR FREE I MAY HAVE @ FREE!!!
  👀 😎😙


----------



## Nashman (Jun 16, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Nice shakedown ride through the hood on the ‘81 Cruiser 5 this morning. Still have a few things to do to finish this up the way I want, but really like the way it rides and shifts.
> 
> View attachment 1646800
> 
> View attachment 1646801



Tires look great on the bike!


----------



## Nashman (Jun 16, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Nice!
> 
> I love me some Chow Chow, too!
> 
> ...



Googled it. Now I know what it is. Yummm only in U.S.A. I bet. Like Red Rose tea in Canada. I'd rather have Chow Chow.  ha!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 16, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Great looking tires on your ride 👍.
> Yea I replaced the cable when I first bought it 2 years ago. Got it NOS in the sealed Schwinn plastic bag for $20. It shifts very smooth and solid. I really enjoy riding the old Suburban.






ian said:


> Dig the tires!






Nashman said:


> Tires look great on the bike!



Thanks gents, I appreciate the compliments! Being fairly new to this hobby, it’s great to hear the kind words from you bicycle stalwarts!


----------



## Nashman (Jun 16, 2022)

I took the 1938 CCM Flyte for a good ride yesterday. I don't use a cell phone, so had my digital along for the ride. I grimace in pain when I see a skate park/photo's only this time. About 15 years ago I broke my heel riding my mountain bike at a skate park. I've grown up a little since, or my brain has?...Nah.... I did learn a lesson tho!


----------



## Sven (Jun 16, 2022)

Leaving work and going for a ride on my '59 JC Higgins Flightliner. 















Great twelve mile ride on the TNT.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 16, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I took the 1938 CCM Flyte for a good ride yesterday. I don't use a cell phone, so had my digital along for the ride. I grimace in pain when I see a skate park/photo's only this time. About 15 years ago I broke my heel riding my mountain bike at a skate park. I've grown up a little since, or my brain has?...Nah.... I did learn a lesson tho!View attachment 1647323
> 
> View attachment 1647322
> 
> ...



same here...last time I rode one, it was "jaws" in New Braunfels...I was at the Urgent Care not long after...
Some little kid was skating there when I crashed & said..."Hey mister...are you ok"?
Riding my Evil D.O.C.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 16, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> same here...last time I rode one, it was "jaws" in New Braunfels...I was at the Urgent Care not long after...
> Some little kid was skating there when I crashed & said..."Hey mister...are you ok"?
> Riding my Evil D.O.C.
> 
> ...



My last skatepark ride was 2014....I broke my right hand coming off the box.  Never went back....


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 16, 2022)

tacochris said:


> My last skatepark ride was 2014....I broke my right hand coming off the box.  Never went back....



My crash resulted in shoulder ligament seperating from the bone & taking a little bone with it... (2016)

Hope all is well Brother!


----------



## tacochris (Jun 16, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> My crash resulted in shoulder ligament seperating from the bone & taking a little bone with it... (2016)
> 
> Hope all is well Brother!



That hand hasnt been quite right since that day....Lol  O well....skateparks were more fun when I was a kid and my parents were paying my hospital bills.  haha


----------



## B@sku (Jun 16, 2022)

56 Phantom, good rides to all !!!


----------



## tacochris (Jun 16, 2022)

B@sku said:


> 56 Phantom, good rides to all !!!
> 
> View attachment 1647345



Nice clean red phantom cruiser....welcome to the site.


----------



## Speed King (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Thee (Jun 16, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Nice shakedown ride through the hood on the ‘81 Cruiser 5 this morning. Still have a few things to do to finish this up the way I want, but really like the way it rides and shifts.
> 
> View attachment 1646800
> 
> View attachment 1646801



Tires? Heck! That whole bike is great! 🙂


----------



## Thee (Jun 16, 2022)

Beautiful day in Diego! Late morning ride, trip on back to the pad, sip some cold suds while tinkering with one of the two project bikes, throw some meat on the Q ! chores ? maybe another day! I love this time of year!
Stay Cool Cabers! 😎


----------



## Thee (Jun 16, 2022)

Sven said:


> Leaving work and going for a ride on my '59 JC Higgins Flightliner. View attachment 1647330
> View attachment 1647332
> View attachment 1647331
> View attachment 1647333
> ...



I love those riding videos Sven! Hahaha too cool!


----------



## B@sku (Jun 16, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Nice clean red phantom cruiser....welcome to the site.



Thx 😊


----------



## Thee (Jun 16, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I took the 1938 CCM Flyte for a good ride yesterday. I don't use a cell phone, so had my digital along for the ride. I grimace in pain when I see a skate park/photo's only this time. About 15 years ago I broke my heel riding my mountain bike at a skate park. I've grown up a little since, or my brain has?...Nah.... I did learn a lesson tho!View attachment 1647323
> 
> View attachment 1647322
> 
> ...



That thing is totally bitchin dude!!  I’d hock my I teeth and throw in an arm and a leg for that one!


----------



## ian (Jun 16, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I took the 1938 CCM Flyte for a good ride yesterday. I don't use a cell phone, so had my digital along for the ride. I grimace in pain when I see a skate park/photo's only this time. About 15 years ago I broke my heel riding my mountain bike at a skate park. I've grown up a little since, or my brain has?...Nah.... I did learn a lesson tho!View attachment 1647323
> 
> View attachment 1647322
> 
> ...



I'm liking that paint scheme. And the bike is cool too.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> Wow, cool setup! That's an old school paperboy bag. Your route has taken you a long way from Baltimore!



All these bits of history, out in todays' world,
making waves at all frequencies.🤓
Today, 06/16/2022, 36 miles total,
going the river trail, beach to Warner, up the hill to the shop;
then do it reverse, after work.🥳



When i got here, was really wanting to "Blow-Off" work, but went in late.









Hot and Sunny just a few miles away from the ocean.





Great day to ride.


----------



## Thee (Jun 16, 2022)

Took the relic for a shake out, got some issues to resolve but it rides way better than I anticipated! 🙂


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 17, 2022)

Miq said:


> Glad you didn't get seriously hurt @dnc1!  I wonder about the cranks breaking when I'm standing up off my saddle sometimes.  I always imagine the outcome would be horrible.  Sorry it happened to you.
> 
> Riding around the industrial parks nearby then down to Gilbert.
> View attachment 1646558View attachment 1646560
> ...



Thanks Miq.
Still a little sore but feeling fine.
I've been out riding every day this week, commuting on.the modern 'Trek'
Very hot (relatively speaking) over here today. 
May go out on something older tomorrow, maybe  not. 
Definitely out riding something old on Sunday.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 17, 2022)

Got out for a few laps on the ‘84 this morning. Always like the way this one rides no matter what bars/wheels/tires and seat combo I use on it. Looks a cousin of the one @COB has been working on lately!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 17, 2022)

Super glad to be home from work.
Riding is the best part of every day.🥳


----------



## ian (Jun 17, 2022)

TGIF!!


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Jun 17, 2022)

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1647370



It's Good To Be The King - Mel Brooks


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 17, 2022)

Short night ride on the 41 Westfield. The heat index was 111 today 😩during the afternoon but it’s 77 now at 10 pm and feels ok. Can’t wait for this heat wave to go away.


----------



## mrg (Jun 17, 2022)

Fixed the Henderson's bent seat post after last weeks skate park run ( straightened & pounded in a solid rod ) so testing it out around Orange and went by the old RR depot restaurant where I sometimes take a pic with "Ruby" but all the signs are gone now and a new name!


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 18, 2022)

Ride with my 7yo (fresh out of school for the summer) to the donut shop, then to the schoolyard to enjoy our confections. Those are actual Raleigh Northroad bars and a short nose Brooks Professional saddle on her curb find Trek Mystic. My ride, as usual, is the Surly Big Dummy.


----------



## Speed King (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 18, 2022)

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1648036
> 
> View attachment 1648037
> 
> View attachment 1648038





Another gorgeous build Frankie!! 😍  😍  😍  Bringing it for the Bluz Cruz tomorrow? Please....🙏


----------



## Monarkman (Jun 18, 2022)

Rode this about 20 miles today until rear brake giving me trouble.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2022)

Got the '28 Flyer out of the barn to check river levels.
 The Columbia is ripping high and so is the Mighty Clatskanie. Another beautiful day in the PNW.


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2022)

Rode my '40  Western Flyer on the TNT this morning




I stopped by Amish market to get some Whoopie pies. 



Then a stop at my work to pick up my paycheck



Good ride. 



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Miq (Jun 18, 2022)

Nice shadow pic @Sven!

Overcast morning ride. Stayed under 100F the whole time. 😀 Collected gate pics and went through a few to see what was on the other side. Fun windy ride with a couple rain drops to keep me wondering. 

















15 miles on the 48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jun 18, 2022)

This one doesn't see the road too often.....but put a few miles on it yesterday on the canal......then rear inner tube failure cut the ride short......1919 harley.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 18, 2022)

Happy Saturday!
Early ride solo with the water fowl.





2nd trip to the water tower, boardwalk is getting busy.



Dropped down to the end of Balboa, because it's a gift.
06/18/2022, 1935 Huffman, Velvet deLuxe, 64+ miles.🥳


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 18, 2022)

Rode them all this morning. One at a time,of course.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 18, 2022)

Put 10 miles or so today on a Phantom today with my better half … out of all the cool vintage bikes I have she just loves her Huffy ..🤔.. it’s like fall in chgo today 👍🏻🇺🇸💯


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 18, 2022)

Well just @ Solo Ride???
 Hhhmm  🙏 🙌🤝🙏 Not Really...
Always Blessing days.. for me+++ Everyones!!!

For Some reason I love Ride Esta!
👀😀🤩🥰✌️👀🙏












Indian & Browns Stadium...
I enjoy the Ride...Aaahhii Luuulyyy..❤️

BTW...SOMEBODY SAID!!!

RIDDEN NOT HIDDEN....😀😎😙


----------



## PatsBikes (Jun 18, 2022)

Sven said:


> Rode my '40  Western Flyer on the TNT this morning
> View attachment 1648146
> I stopped by Amish market to get some Whoopie pies.
> View attachment 1648168
> ...



Very nice Sven....The bicycle in its most purest form.....did you do all the paint work?  love the simplicity of it! 
  Cheers.... Pat


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2022)

PatsBikes said:


> Very nice Sven....The bicycle in its most purest form.....did you do all the paint work?  love the simplicity of it!
> Cheers.... Pat



Thank you..Yep..I did do the rattle can paint job. Don't look real close..the pin striping leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Thee (Jun 18, 2022)

Rode a silly Rat I made for fun 😂


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 18, 2022)

Sven said:


> Rode my '40  Western Flyer on the TNT this morning
> View attachment 1648146
> I stopped by Amish market to get some Whoopie pies.
> View attachment 1648168
> ...




Beautiful green bike, love it 😍


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 18, 2022)

Out on the newer one for this evening’s ride. Thank God the rain cooled things down making it nice outside.


----------



## Thee (Jun 18, 2022)

Sven said:


> Rode my '40  Western Flyer on the TNT this morning
> View attachment 1648146
> I stopped by Amish market to get some Whoopie pies.
> View attachment 1648168
> ...



I crack up every time I see riding video lol, 
Nice!


----------



## Monarkman (Jun 19, 2022)

Beautif


ian said:


> Got the '28 Flyer out of the barn to check river levels.
> The Columbia is ripping high and so is the Mighty Clatskanie. Another beautiful day in the PNW.
> 
> View attachment 1648163
> ...



Beautiful bike and pics. I love how you and so many others get out and ride the old bikes, there’s simply nothing like going on a journey with a piece of rowing history, right? 👍👍👍👍👍👍🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## ian (Jun 19, 2022)

Thanks.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 19, 2022)

.


----------



## ian (Jun 19, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1648641



I really dig that red bike! I want one....


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## ian (Jun 19, 2022)

Got in an early Father's day ride on the '35 Colson. Looks like the tide is in.


----------



## Speed King (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 19, 2022)

'61 Deluxe Hornet on The Northern Rail through Franklin and Andover. A beautiful day for a ride. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 19, 2022)

took my newly rejuvenated 1980 _*Schwinn Cruiser* _for a ride around town. first stop was the bike shop where it was originally purchased. the owner was completely disinterested in in the fact that not only had a customer walked in the door but had a bike from 1980 his father had sold to someone. 🤨





... then I found a new trail where there used to be train tracks, which led me to Central Park/Lake Elizabeth that at one time was a natural lagoon. it has been a park since some time in the 60's.





on a side note, back in the olden days I rode my mountain bike to the peak you see in the background on a fairly regular basis. I'd need an electric assist at least now. did 48 MPH down that hill once. 😲  I used to hike there as well ... as I got old I found I could hike up pretty good but coming back down killed my knees. 😩


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Father's Day!
Pulled out my traditional, "Dad's Bike", 1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary Westfield/Pope,



not my home; nobody i know, just a nice back ground.🥰



photo bomb! Favorite of many...





Made it to church for Father's Day!😊



Back to the beach for the loveliness; 36 miles for Syracuse.🥰


----------



## ditchpig (Jun 19, 2022)

Sun finally came out in Brentwood Bay. Happy Father's Day!


----------



## buickmike (Jun 19, 2022)

The NOS morrow hub on this bike / makes riding feel like your sitting in a recliner


----------



## Thee (Jun 19, 2022)

Cruised O’Side with BFGforme and Justin way Chill


----------



## SKPC (Jun 19, 2022)

Rode out of town into the county today for a few hours.


----------



## ian (Jun 19, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Rode out of town into the county today for a few hours.
> View attachment 1648999
> View attachment 1649000
> View attachment 1649001



Wow! It looks really dry and arid there.


----------



## nick tures (Jun 19, 2022)

59 wasp out tonight perfect weather !!


----------



## Miq (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## mrg (Jun 19, 2022)

Hope everyone had a great Fathers Day, did about 10 miles around Lakewood but didn't take many pics, my 38 Henderson and my daughter 61 dbl bar Tornado were the only old bikes in the group, came across this house having a full driveway for Fathers Day ( missed a pic to the left with more cars ) a ended up BBQ-ing some Tasajo Wagyu beef for tacos to end a great day!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 20, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Rode out of town into the county today for a few hours.
> View attachment 1648999
> View attachment 1649000
> View attachment 1649001



Just how wide are those 'bars Pete?
Lovely!

Out on Father's Day.
I put another 50 miles on the rapidly repaired 'Morot'; I've also had to temporarily replace the bars and stem after noticing a crack in the stem after last weeks incident.....





...notice the wonky crenellations on the left of the church roof, oops!

 A great V-CC ride through the Vale of the White Horse,  exploring Country lanes and roads that aren't even there anymore.....
















...we don't care where we go, this is what these bikes were built for!
Ridden,  not Hidden!

Some of the bikes out today,
1909 'Rover'.....






...1894 'Marriot & Cooper' built to the Humber pattern.....






...the rest of the riders.....





...a glorious day.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 20, 2022)

I got to spend Father's Day with the boys from the Old Bikes Club on my '39 Flying Ace and stayed way too late. 🤣At Civic Center Park




In front of the Denver City/County Building leaving Civic Center Park.




Just around the corner is the Art Museum considered one of the coolest in the world since recent upgrades.....







Blu rode his '39 Flying Ace as well!























We Start & Finish at a small park on the west side of the Platte River adjacent to Ball Arena(seen in the background) where the Colorado Avalanche pummeled the Tampa Bay Lightning in Game 2 of the Stanley Cup playoffs the night before.



 Friends, ice cream, beautiful weather & great bikes was a great way to spend the day. I hope everyone had a great Father's Day!!


----------



## SKPC (Jun 20, 2022)

@ian Utah is arid to begin with, but we are in a prolonged drought like most of the west. PNW not so much?
@dnc1 Yes, those bars on the 36 Snyder 3spd are  735mm(29") wide. I've been running these flat, semi-rise carbon bars on a couple other bikes and they work really well. With a more aggressive forward bias and wider hand position on the bike, you change the way the bike rides and handles.  They flex just right, which is nice and they lose some weight as well.  Downside is one or two hand positions only.


----------



## ian (Jun 20, 2022)

SKPC said:


> @ian Utah is arid to begin with, but we are in a prolonged drought like most of the west. PNW not so much?
> @dnc1 Yes, those bars on the 36 Snyder 3spd are  735mm(29") wide. I've been running these flat, semi-rise carbon bars on a couple other bikes and they work really well. With a more aggressive forward bias and wider hand position on the bike, you change the way the bike rides and handles.  They flex just right, which is nice and they loose some weight as well.  Downside is one or two hand positions only. View attachment 1649261



Definitely green here.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 20, 2022)

Felixnegron said:


> Well just @ Solo Ride???
> Hhhmm  🙏 🙌🤝🙏 Not Really...
> Always Blessing days.. for me+++ Everyones!!!
> 
> ...



I cant explain it but there is something very awesome about that bike in all primer grey.  Makes me want to paint one like that....


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 20, 2022)

Back to the grind...


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 20, 2022)

Forgot to post yesterday, had couple guys come over for a birthday ride yesterday, it’s actually tomorrow, which is first day of summer and longest day of the year! Thanks to @Thee and @JGG for helping me early celebrate! Killer day for a ride in the Oside!






















Thanks for the birthday present of the dead animal tail @Thee 


Was really nice to meet your wife and have her ride with us also!!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 20, 2022)

Just a really nice and Breezy Evening, after Comeback from,  My Precious Daughter & Grandughter House seeing both ❤️.

Then I ride a few miles by The Beautiful lake,  Erie... Near DOWNTOWN CLEVELAND OH...

OR THE GREATEST CLEVELAND OH..
🙏 👏 😀🥰🙌😀👏🤝✌️🙏
LOOOOOVEEEEE IT...✌️🙌🤝👏✌️✌️












Why Not....👀👀👀👀😜😀🙏


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 20, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I got to spend Father's Day with the boys from the Old Bikes Club on my '39 Flying Ace and stayed way too late. 🤣At Civic Center ParkView attachment 1649178
> 
> 
> In front of the Denver City/County Building leaving Civic Center Park.
> ...



Those are some beefy looking tires...what are they ??


----------



## Miq (Jun 20, 2022)

Happy Birthday @BFGforme!  Long days for sure.  Got a late start but still caught the end of the sunset. 






I like this spokes and chrome highlights only pic. Hiding in the dark, waiting to pounce on a lame electric scooter out too late…😲

😛


----------



## mrg (Jun 21, 2022)

Over to the car show on the 41 Elgin, last pic for the @Nashman


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 21, 2022)

I put together  what I have for a  '55 Phantom.  The hubs need to be gone through but otherwise it rides quite nice. Love the smooth ride of the springer. This one is going for sale so I figured I would get in some time on it before hand. Not complete or all original but that never stopped me from enjoying the ride.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 21, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> Those are some beefy looking tires...what are they ??




Sandy Beach tires in 26"x2.5". I forget what brand. They make a cool diamond tread in the same size called Revolution. I just can't recall the brand. Sorry.


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 21, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Sandy Beach tires in 26"x2.5". I forget what brand. They make a cool diamond tread in the same size called Revolution. I just can't recall the brand. Sorry.



Sunlite i believe


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 21, 2022)

That's it!!! Was thinking Sun.....

Thanks! That would have pestered me all day trying to remember.😋


----------



## Kstone (Jun 21, 2022)

My mom swept me off to visit lake george NY! Where the entire trail was uphill going out and I thought I was going to die. I got hit by covid in my lungs pretty bad and have only been a week out from having some kind of scary low o2 levels. But I did it, even if I was dramatic about it 😅😂


----------



## Thee (Jun 21, 2022)

Kstone said:


> My mom swept me off to visit lake george NY! Where the entire trail was uphill going out and I thought I was going to die. I got hit by covid in my lungs pretty bad and have only been a week out from having some kind of scary low o2 levels. But I did it, even if I was dramatic about it 😅😂
> 
> View attachment 1649497
> 
> ...



How long is that chain guard ? 📏😳🙂


----------



## Sven (Jun 21, 2022)

Rode into work this morning on my '79 Suburban. 



It went from sunny to real cloudy.




This is why the trail is better than the road. S /B lanes shut down to one. 



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> guys come over for a birthday ride yesterday, it’s actually tomorrow, which is first day of summer and longest day of the year!




Happy Birthday David!
Today's ride...




part of the morning ride. (3Phase)🧐🤓🥳😎


----------



## Kstone (Jun 21, 2022)

Thee said:


> How long is that chain guard ? 📏😳🙂



Hahaha. You're telling me. I've been stripping 3 layers of house paint off the Chai guard. The hours invested are nothing short of an eternity. And I still have atleasy a third left to go 😅😅😅


----------



## Sven (Jun 21, 2022)

Birthday wishes to you @BFGforme !
I rodethis  evening with my buddy Wade for a 12 miler.
 I took out my (pannierless)  '87 High Sierra, aka Pack Mule.  Hopefully will get some bike camping done this year.


Almost busted my ass on this sandy road.



A somewhat low shot. Fun ride.


Had some more pics to post ..but John Candy said "No"
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Thee (Jun 21, 2022)

Kstone said:


> Hahaha. You're telling me. I've been stripping 3 layers of house paint off the Chai guard. The hours invested are nothing short of an eternity. And I still have atleasy a third left to go 😅😅😅



Awesome


----------



## Kstone (Jun 21, 2022)

Another ride this week... around the lake in downtown Syracuse. Still getting used to the trails here


----------



## Nashman (Jun 21, 2022)

mrg said:


> Over to the car show on the 41 Elgin, last pic for the @NashmanView attachment 1649438
> 
> View attachment 1649439
> 
> View attachment 1649440



COOL....................Thanks for the pic and the thought!


----------



## Nashman (Jun 21, 2022)

Kstone said:


> Another ride this week... around the lake in downtown Syracuse. Still getting used to the trails here
> 
> View attachment 1649822
> 
> ...



Beautiful pictures. Nice to see you back on the Cabe.


----------



## Nashman (Jun 21, 2022)

I took my ( My G.F. usually rides/light and 3 speed Shimano/Nexus twisty) 80's BRC ( beachcomber) beach cruiser for a romp tonight. It's a dream to pedal, got about 55psi in the back, about 45psi in the front so it almost rolls on it's own. No wonder she loves riding it!! This bike was bought new for a "late/ex" Father in Law decades ago and I saved it from sitting to death about 10 years back



, did my Custom tricks, and now it's ridden, not hidden.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 21, 2022)

rode my middle-light-weight Racer (S-7 wheels) with newly installed OG Westwind tires to replace the China ones. not sure if the rack will stay


----------



## indiana dave (Jun 22, 2022)

Been riding my Goodwill find Kos Cruiser to work this week...
I need to put a different seat on it... This one ain't good for my t'aint...
The other bike is a coworkers old Trek that he bought from me a few years ago... I love the color of that bike...


----------



## Santee (Jun 22, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1647419
> Beautiful day in Diego! Late morning ride, trip on back to the pad, sip some cold suds while tinkering with one of the two project bikes, throw some meat on the Q ! chores ? maybe another day! I love this time of year!
> Stay Cool Cabers! 😎



Law St.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 22, 2022)

... under the Waning Crescent Moon this morning...




06/22/2022 thunder & lightning flashes throughout the morning; with some big water-drops.
Only nature can mix Electrical power and water.🤓


----------



## Santee (Jun 22, 2022)

Todays flavor. 12 miles around town. Thank you “Old Bones Therapy” my knee appreciates it.


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 22, 2022)

This early evening ride on the 41 Westfield, 12 smooth comfy miles.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Miq (Jun 22, 2022)

Nice spot to crack open the headset @birdzgarage. 😎

Another sunset ride for me. 






“Brake Side” pic.  @Thee the brakes are not real discs.  What looks like discs are the finned heat sinks that cool the friction brakes in the hubs. Shimano calls them “roller brakes”.  They work fine for my riding.  The feel is 😕. You can taper the braking ok with the levers but the sensations you get through the frame are a little grindy. It’s not elegant or refined feeling. Not easy to describe. 
The rear hub is a Nexus 8 speed and it works great.


----------



## mrg (Jun 23, 2022)

Over to the car show on the 38 Roadmaster


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 23, 2022)

..
Before work cruise


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 23, 2022)

I took my '39 Flying Ace for Bike Night last night but didn't get a pic of it. We had 139 people riding & the theme was "Disco"!











I was also streaming Game 4 of the Stanley Cup playoffs during the ride to hear the Avalanche win another in Overtime. Game 5 could bring the Cup to Denver!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 23, 2022)

Great morning cruise on the champion this morning.im starting to get used to being semi retired stuff.extremly grateful for everything in life.


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 23, 2022)

Great morning ride with my son on the 80 Suburban and 46 Rollfast. He loves riding the Suburban and likes how the Positron gears shift.


----------



## Thee (Jun 23, 2022)

Santee said:


> Law St.






You Are Correct Sir ! 😎


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2022)

Clear skies for the Waning Crescent Moon,
this morning's ride, 1940 Western Flyer Heavy Duty.





Toughest truck in the yard.😎


----------



## Thee (Jun 23, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Clear skies for the Waning Crescent Moon,
> this morning's ride, 1940 Western Flyer Heavy Duty.
> View attachment 1650653View attachment 1650654
> Toughest truck in the yard.😎



Runnin a diesel ? That bag looks heavy? Hey I didn’t get my paper this morning? 😂


----------



## Santee (Jun 23, 2022)

Rollling the 1941 Rollfast Tall frame. Added the mud flap I bought months ago.


----------



## Miq (Jun 23, 2022)

First monsoon blew into town this afternoon. I took a quick ride to get some pics of the sunset. Nice.




You can sort of make out the rain pouring out of the distant thunderhead rising up to the left of the sun. 





48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## ballooney (Jun 23, 2022)

Today is my son’s 17th birthday. He just wanted to hang out with his buddies so we dialed in the backyard…ping pong, darts, water guns, and setup the wii for outdoor smash bros tourney. Killer warm night…so his friends decide they want to ride bikes and go bomb parking garages.  Just so happens I can accommodate a small army with bikes so 9 it is. Super cool to hear 17 year olds clamor for these old bikes… “I’m on the phantom” or “I’ve got Lemmy!” and argue to be one of two on a tandem. Nice to see them let go of their phones for a bit as well. I’m cooked from pumping up tires but got enough bikes out for 9 to ride.  This is one of those rare moments where my wife sees value in having so many bikes. Ha ha!!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 24, 2022)

Mammeries of reaching seventeen ..... i got a 57 chevy 2-door  blue and white ......so it goes


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 24, 2022)

..


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 24, 2022)

Morning hood ride on my stingray


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 24, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1651012
> 
> View attachment 1651013
> 
> ...



That thing is soooo cool! ✌️


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 24, 2022)

I took this one around town this morning.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 24, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1646929



I always like your bikes - clean and interesting.  

It's been 10 days since I've been on the forum.  Riding for my metabolism, but nothing too exciting.  I was first to the Dome last Sunday, but neither Tad or Howard made it, both promising to ride one of their classic bikes.  Maybe this Sunday.  

Decided to take some photos today on the greenway, first stop at Walker Ranch Park, the bottom end of my ride.  




Next stop was one of my favorite elm tunnels for a photo op - but it was so humid, I think my camera was fogging inside.  




Last stop at Medicine Wall to eat an orange before the final climb.  




20 mi and off the trail by 9 am.  Poor Lou, city has been giving him afternoon ride shifts.  Yesterday he was riding the most exposed section along the San Antonio River, beginning at 1:30pm and the heat index was 104.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 24, 2022)

Happy Friday!
Fenderless and Free!!! (From Work today)
52 miles and home for lunch.
1935 Huffman Hot-Rod, Velvet deLUXE







my metabolism ride....😎


----------



## Sven (Jun 24, 2022)

I took my 1960 Western Flyer "Rat Sonic" out for a spin today around Chaptico Wharf. 









RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## ian (Jun 24, 2022)

Took the Shelby for short ride around downtown and the park. Car show tomorrow, so I'll be there again.


----------



## themadbicyclefactory (Jun 24, 2022)

A ride this afternoon in Wascana Park, Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada with my Monark Rocket !


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2022)

After work ride on the canal with the wife


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 24, 2022)

Evening ride on The Winnipesaukee River Trail on my '64 Jaguar. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (Jun 24, 2022)

Explore ride N through Mesa AZ. Thunderheads still looming on the outskirts of town. 










This park was being flooded (irrigated) tonight.  



48 Columbia


----------



## mrg (Jun 24, 2022)

Took the stripped down 41 Henderson out in the OC on a nice Fenderless Friday!


----------



## hatz4katz (Jun 25, 2022)

Rode the modern bike today.  Always looking for big cats but have never seen one in 35 years of mountain biking.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 25, 2022)

Esta, Esta=  ✌️ 🥰👏👍





















Yesterday =Ayer!
Muuuuuy Feliz!!! HaHa...

Gracias JESUCRISTO POR ESTOS 
RATITOOOSSS!!!
🙏✌️💯🤝✌️🙏


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Jun 25, 2022)

mrg said:


> Took the stripped down 41 Henderson out in the OC on a nice Fenderless Friday!View attachment 1651359



The Big Swim


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 25, 2022)

Out on the 'Ciclos Minaco I' today, 22 miles.
Called in at The Crown (pub).along with 
some other interesting vehicles at a local mini classic vehicle show in South Moreton on my way home.....






















...and last, but not least, an all-time favourite of mine, a 1920's AJS 'Big Port', an absolute hooligan of a machine......


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 25, 2022)

Lunch ride


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 25, 2022)

'49 Western Flyer out on The Northern Rail Trail through Grafton and Orange. An Awesome ride on a beautiful day. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## ian (Jun 25, 2022)

Took the '46? Rollfast that followed me home from Keizer. Thanks to @JRE  for the new ride. She needs a little lovin', we'll have to get to know each other first.
Good to see some Cabers out and about in Keizer. Another beautiful day in the PNW. 90 and sunny, finally.....


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2022)

Happy Saturday! 06/25/2022
700 month birthday for me, so i rode my 
Saturday "Paper-Boy" special,
1940 Western Flyer Heavy Duty 58+ miles.🥰🥳😎





Celebration of Life...



We were doing bike comparison here. He added "Wind Diffusers" to his TREK;
the wind is more fuel for the Fire inside me.😎





That is the Edison plant; this is my playground, since 1968.🥰


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 25, 2022)

1950 Traveler. I have only put a few miles on it since I got it all working several months ago. took it out for a nice ride today.... 7-8 miles around Niles. it started to freewheel in 2nd and high so I rode in first gear only for most of it. it's a good gear for old farts. too hot to ride fast anyways.

read the plaque in the first pic.  WWI memorial for 3 men. the tree is long gone. this at Niles Elementary School.


----------



## ian (Jun 25, 2022)

ian said:


> Took the '46? Rollfast that followed me home from Keizer. Thanks to @JRE  for the new ride. She needs a little lovin', we'll have to get to know each other first.
> Good to see some Cabers out and about in Keizer. Another beautiful day in the PNW. 90 and sunny, finally.....
> 
> View attachment 1651642
> ...



Just wondering what year this ride might be. Anybody got any ideas or leads for info?I excavated the serial number with a heat gun and knife. Red, pink, and Navy gray paint layers. OA bath might be in the near future.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 25, 2022)

Been working on the ‘81 some more getting it cleaned up and the brakes dialed in, then got out for a late test ride around the hood. Almost there…
Nice pics today with some great scenery, gents - dig the culvert shot @Hammerhead!


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 26, 2022)

ian said:


> Just wondering what year this ride might be. Anybody got any ideas or leads for info?I excavated the serial number with a heat gun and knife. Red, pink, and Navy gray paint layers. OA bath might be in the near future.
> 
> View attachment 1651871
> 
> ...




Straight bottom frame tube screams 1930s. You may have the date code above the serial number either to the right or left looking as an example  like SN 83= Snyder 1938. This is how it looks on my 1946. Snyder reversed the year codes for some reason.


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 26, 2022)

Forgot to post last night’s evening ride. Went out about 8:30 pm still daylight outside and no heat but it got dark quick.


----------



## ian (Jun 26, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Straight bottom frame tube screams 1930s. You may have the date code above the serial number either to the right or left looking as an example  like SN 83= Snyder 1938. This is how it looks on my 1946. Snyder reversed the year codes for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 1652121



Thanks. I was wondering about that straight bottom frame too. I'll dig around a little more today and see if any other hieroglyphics surface.


----------



## Kstone (Jun 26, 2022)

I went to my first Pride 🥺


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Thee (Jun 26, 2022)

Rode the space rat around the neighborhood last evening nos S2’s & hubs are Brand new nice crisp brakes, it’s needs some straight forks & I’ll knock the rear cog down one tooth brought the Ray Gun lol, wife & I are fighting about whose bike this is 🤣


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2022)

From the head gate of the Augusta Canal to downtown for lunch and back.


----------



## Thee (Jun 26, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> From the head gate of the Augusta Canal to downtown for lunch and back.
> View attachment 1652482
> 
> View attachment 1652484
> ...



Rad speedo


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 26, 2022)

Had a little time before company arrived so decided to try out the dead animal thing I got for my birthday! Boy if it didn’t make the 40 dx ride like the wind, then I don’t know what will……🤪🐐


















I’ll be damned if the only thing that sign was missing was circle/slash fun….😜😂🤮


----------



## Sven (Jun 26, 2022)

Took an early evening 12 mile ride with Wade on the TNT. He, on his Fire bike,



...and I on " Copperhead " , My '64 Varsity Tourist. 



I had to stop for the Hoot 'n Nanny crossing. Wade beat the rush. 



Nature calls



Great weather today to hit the trail.



RIDE SAFE GANG !


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 26, 2022)

Left early and hit a fog bank at the beach.






Rode through Bolsa Chica, then turned around and went back to the river trail, to church, 




then back to the beach.
He painted it himself; love personal touch.



56 miles today, with the sliver of the Waning Crescent moon, just ahead of the sun.🥳


----------



## Thee (Jun 26, 2022)

Sven said:


> Took an early evening 12 mile ride with Wade on the TNT. He, on his Fire bike,
> View attachment 1652621
> ...and I on " Copperhead " , My '64 Varsity Tourist.
> View attachment 1652622
> ...



Where’s the riding vid? I guess hoot & nanny will suffice 🙂


----------



## Thee (Jun 26, 2022)

BFGforme gave me a fair deal on this one, needed a chain and cog, only had a nickel one sitting around, slapped it on and test rode it around the hood, time to add an animal tail & some noise makers and a light !!

BFGFORTHEE !!! 😎


----------



## Rattman13 (Jun 26, 2022)

A few more changes to my '37 Cadillac (Shelby). 22 tooth sweetheart front sprocket, 11 tooth Ichibike rear sprocket, 1" pitch chain, and fat Deli knobbies (say 2.125, but measure 2.25). Then out for a nice ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 26, 2022)

I haven't had any desire to ride for almost 2 weeks.  Mainly due to why I rode this old Schwinn today, for a short spin.

I put it together with my youngest son 6 years ago, after he got married.  Picked it up, along with his bride's 51 Columbia built Macy and Co. earlier today. They've been neglected a bit.





















Anyway, got home, aired up the tires and lubed the chain and went on a short memorial ride on my son's bike, he passed away 10 days ago unexpectedly. 

I will try to find a proper fork and get it in better condition,  it's my bike again and I think I'll keep it as long as I can.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 26, 2022)

I rode this one. listed it on C-list for cheap... "untested".  then wondered whether the tires held air. then put pedals on it to see if I could ride it. then cleaned the chain of 30 years of dog and cat hair so I could ride it better. then tested the kick back 2 speed. then used WD40 and brass brush to check the chrome under the rust. then raised the price 25 bucks. should sell real quick because everyone loves tandems. 🤪


----------



## SKPC (Jun 26, 2022)

@piercer_99 .....I am very sad to hear of this terrible news today.  Too many memorials for so many it seems lately, me included.  I lost another good friend 10 or so days ago as well.  Thinking of you Pietro.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> I haven't had any desire to ride for almost 2 weeks.  Mainly due to why I rode this old Schwinn today, for a short spin.
> 
> I put it together with my youngest son 6 years ago, after he got married.  Picked it up, along with his bride's 51 Columbia built Macy and Co. earlier today. They've been neglected a bit.
> 
> ...



Sorry for your loss. V/r Shawn


----------



## COB (Jun 26, 2022)

Condolences piercer_99...


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 26, 2022)

@ pierce_99
VERY,VERY SORRY 😞 FOR YOUR LOSS...Sir!!


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 26, 2022)

I’m so sorry for your loss piercer, please accept my condolences 🙏


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 26, 2022)

@piercer_99 so sad, aching for your loss.


----------



## Thee (Jun 26, 2022)

Rattman13 said:


> A few more changes to my '37 Cadillac (Shelby). 22 tooth sweetheart front sprocket, 11 tooth Ichibike rear sprocket, 1" pitch chain, and fat Deli knobbies (say 2.125, but measure 2.25). Then out for a nice ride.
> 
> View attachment 1652756
> 
> ...



That’s a cool bike! Dig gearing config. Nice


----------



## GTBruiser (Jun 26, 2022)

Running Sunday errands.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 27, 2022)

Went through the Dyno Glide and got it back in riding shape after it was gone for a few months. Still rides smooth with the big frame and the Nexus 7.


----------



## dave429 (Jun 27, 2022)

Rode the Schwinn Cruiser 5 to the Leinie Lodge today.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2022)

Today's ride to work had the last sliver of the Waning Crescent moon.



Clearance Clarence.🥰


----------



## Thee (Jun 27, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Today's ride to work had the last sliver of the Waning Crescent moon.
> View attachment 1653244
> Clearance Clarence.🥰



Lol ! I always say “Clearance Clarence” Hahaha and everyone looks at me funny 😂

No Clearance Clarence


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 27, 2022)

Green 💚 MG


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

ian said:


> Got in an early Father's day ride on the '35 Colson. Looks like the tide is in.
> 
> View attachment 1648772
> 
> ...



Looks Great Ian ….👍🏻🇺🇸💯


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 27, 2022)

I ride to the mailbox everyday, then cruise around the neighborhood. Since I retired, I just don't ever carry my phone, so I don't post here a lot.. Today, to the mailbox on my 35 TriBar Hawthorne prototype whatever bike. It's one of my better riders. 





This particular mailbox has quite a reputation for being robbed...3yrs ago it was opened everyday for a year and a half... Recently the door was pried open again. (I've had a PO Box for 3 1/2 yrs). Last week the Post Office put this solar/motion sensor light up, never have seen that before...





And it was a lovely evening for a ride.......





😓😎


----------



## ian (Jun 27, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I ride to the mailbox everyday, then cruise around the neighborhood. Since I retired, I just don't ever carry my phone, so I don't post here a lot.. Today, to the mailbox on my 35 TriBar Hawthorne prototype whatever bike. It's one of my better riders.
> 
> View attachment 1653317
> 
> ...



109 at 7%......??


----------



## ian (Jun 27, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Looks Great Ian ….👍🏻🇺🇸💯



That's my first real Caber worthy ride. I got it from you. Thanks again,
Ian


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 27, 2022)

Early evening ride with my son on the 80 Suburban and 74 Le Tour.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 27, 2022)

ian said:


> 109 at 7%......??



"It's a DRY HEAT!"


----------



## ian (Jun 27, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> "It's a DRY HEAT!"



No s&!%


----------



## Miq (Jun 27, 2022)

Out for another sunset on the canal. 









1948 Westfield Columbia Cruiser


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Kstone (Jun 28, 2022)

18 miles around Onondaga


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 28, 2022)

Kstone said:


> 18 miles around Onondaga
> 
> View attachment 1653494
> 
> ...



Nice to see you back on here.always liked your kool pictures and art.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 28, 2022)

Sunrise run with the 55 columbia hot rod


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 28, 2022)

Took a family ride around the neighborhood on some Rollfasts.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 28, 2022)

Took a long ride on the Cruiser Six through the park and across town to my brother’s new place.
Tentatively selling this one to another Caber, but it rides so well that I’m wanting to keep it 🤔!

Last pics are for @tripple3 - where the light for all of us comes from!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 28, 2022)

@SoBayRon ...since 1968, Dad called me "Sparky", Huntington Beach, Edison Charger,
CA State certified Journeyman Electrician;
Edison might be compared to Pacific Power & Light/ Reddy Kilowatt.😘



Today, riding, working, riding home.





E=mc squared.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 28, 2022)

I got out today on my '47 DX,I  finally  got the seat taken care of. A little ride through the park past Gloria's garden and the twisty willow. A real nice day a bit too hot for me.


----------



## Thee (Jun 28, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> @SoBayRon ...since 1968, Dad called me "Sparky", Huntington Beach, Edison Charger,
> CA State certified Journeyman Electrician;
> Edison might be compared to Pacific Power & Light/ Reddy Kilowatt.😘
> View attachment 1653803
> ...



And all this time I thought you were a paper boy 📰🗞🚲🚲🚲🤣


----------



## Thee (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jun 28, 2022)

Took a short trip on some mossy singletrack. Still not done riding yet, but I snapped this one earlier and love it!




No clue how I captured a sunbeam waterfall...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 28, 2022)

Took the phone again today for mail pickup on the 49 Hawthorne.... First old bike I ever bought in 1989...




Then my usual cruise around the hood..





We're in a cooling trend, but the humidity is unreal!





And for @tripple3 , a reminder....





Have a great Taco Tuesday 😎


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jun 28, 2022)

We had beautiful sunny weather in NC today. Less humid than usual and with a breeze Took a short greenway ride on a borrowed bike on my lunch hour.


----------



## Thee (Jun 28, 2022)

Rode this Rat around, gotta ditch the bent black forks for some straight blue ones!! Haha! Muchas Gracias for the way retro mud flap ! Nice


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Thee (Jun 29, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Took the phone again today for mail pickup on the 49 Hawthorne.... First old bike I ever bought in 1989...
> 
> View attachment 1653977
> Then my usual cruise around the hood..
> ...



106* @ 7:30 ? !!!!!! Where you @? Was 82* on the coast in SD @ 1:00 pm still sweated out my hat riding 10 miles, cold pops 🍻 went down like water 😅


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 29, 2022)

Thee said:


> 106* @ 7:30 ? !!!!!! Where you @? Was 82* on the coast in SD @ 1:00 pm still sweated out my hat riding 10 miles, cold pops 🍻 went down like water 😅



Bakersfield.... Home of the late Buck Owens, Merle Haggard, and the band Korn 😎 🍻


----------



## Thee (Jun 29, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Bakersfield.... Home of the late Buck Owens, Merle Haggard, and the band Korn 😎 🍻



One of my best pals just bought a house there and moved from the coast,  I’ll go check it out in Nov-Dec or when he gets his swimming pool 🍺🍺🏊🏻‍♂️💦😅


----------



## Sven (Jun 29, 2022)

Took a mid afternoon ride with Wade on the TNT














RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## SKPC (Jun 29, 2022)

Been riding modern lately:  A+ conditions today for 17mi. and 2800' climbing/descending in 2.5hrs. Finally in climbing shape.


----------



## ian (Jun 29, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Been riding modern lately:  A+ conditions today for 17mi. and 2800' climbing/descending in 2.5hrs. Finally in climbing shape.
> View attachment 1654358
> View attachment 1654367
> View attachment 1654357
> View attachment 1654363



Not quite as arid there, is it? Nice riding terrain for sure.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 29, 2022)

Thee said:


> And all this time I thought you were a paper boy



I was for more than 3 years, 1970's
Huntington Beach Independent,
collected "Donations" for the free local paper.
For every $2 collected, I could keep $1.
Earned my Lightning Bolt sweatshirt and OP shorts.🤩
Today, still riding back and forth to the shop.
Buster photo-bombed.🥰


----------



## Thee (Jun 29, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> I was for more than 3 years, 1970's
> Huntington Beach Independent,
> collected "Donations" for the free local paper.
> For every $2 collected, I could keep $1.
> ...



I actually filled in for other kids paper routes In the late 70’s in west Torrance ca Torrance Redondo border, was not easy, I think buster wants that tail 🙂


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 29, 2022)

Thee said:


> I actually filled in for other kids paper routes In the late 70’s in west Torrance ca Torrance Redondo border, was not easy, I think buster wants that tail 🙂



The Daily Breeze?


----------



## Thee (Jun 29, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> The Daily Breeze?



YUP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thee (Jun 29, 2022)

I think we should organize a paper boy race, of course one of you will have to sell me some of those ear hook things at a fraction of their value, oh and I need a bag too 😂


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 29, 2022)

Thee said:


> One of my best pals just bought a house there and moved from the coast,  I’ll go check it out in Nov-Dec or when he gets his swimming pool 🍺🍺🏊🏻‍♂️💦😅



Might be a little cold at that time of year!🥶


----------



## Thee (Jun 29, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Might be a little cold at that time of year!🥶



I’ll take it, I can heat up riding my bike 😎


----------



## Thee (Jun 29, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Might be a little cold at that time of year!🥶



One extreme to the other, funny the dude called right after those posts, ima call him back & bust his chops 🤪


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 29, 2022)

Thee said:


> One of my best pals just bought a house there and moved from the coast,  I’ll go check it out in Nov-Dec or when he gets his swimming pool 🍺🍺🏊🏻‍♂️💦😅



The cost of living is a little cheaper here (for good reason).


----------



## Thee (Jun 29, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> The cost of living is a little cheaper here (for good reason).



My buddy’s happy so far AND he quit bugging me for one of my beach cruisers! 😂🤣😎


----------



## J-wagon (Jun 29, 2022)

Nice evening Chino Hills, CA. 







Pedaling 1940ish Hawthorne, girls playing tennis, hanging with wife local park, relaxing under tree. 👍👍


----------



## Miq (Jun 29, 2022)

@saladshooter I love the orangish looking berry reflector you have for your orangish Rollfast.  🤩 

Regular ride out to Kyrene on the canal.









Got a chance to hang out with my oldest son while he waited for my wife to pick him up from a local activity center next to the canal.  He took his bike for a spin. 😛 He is very generous with letting me ride it all the time.  We also got to check out this large Palo Verde beetle.  Ugly and harmless.  





Pic for @tripple3 of some gas insulated circuit breakers ? arriving at Kyrene. 



48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## mrg (Jun 29, 2022)

Still had the 64 SD Lime out so over to the Wed. nite car show.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 30, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> I haven't had any desire to ride for almost 2 weeks.  Mainly due to why I rode this old Schwinn today, for a short spin.
> 
> I put it together with my youngest son 6 years ago, after he got married.  Picked it up, along with his bride's 51 Columbia built Macy and Co. earlier today. They've been neglected a bit.
> 
> ...



So sorry to hear of your sad news.
My deepest condolences.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 30, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> I haven't had any desire to ride for almost 2 weeks.  Mainly due to why I rode this old Schwinn today, for a short spin.
> 
> I put it together with my youngest son 6 years ago, after he got married.  Picked it up, along with his bride's 51 Columbia built Macy and Co. earlier today. They've been neglected a bit.
> 
> ...




So sorry and shocked to hear this. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 30, 2022)

Good morning Cabers. Every one enjoy


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 30, 2022)

I took my '55 Raleigh Sports for Bike Night last night. We had around 150 riders and the theme was "Disney" so I wore my Richard Pryor t-shirt. Another fun ride until the skies opened up with a small thunder shower and only a little hail.....

Break time at the top of Sunset St. by the golf course.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 30, 2022)

I got very wet while out on this ride, c'est la vie.
'Cicli Vecchi', 20 miles, pictured near Berrick Prior.....


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 30, 2022)

I took this one through the valley and around town this morning.  It rides great!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 30, 2022)

Easier to take bikes on an occasional ride than have the bike sit around and have the grease dry up. Bike is 1938 BA170 model-badged as 'Excelsior'. Sports the jeweled tank, fore-brake and full floating saddle. Basically a notch down from the 1936 Schwinn Autocycle SA207 which has the cast aluminum speedo dashboard. Rides beautifully-Morrow equipped


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 30, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Rides beautifully-Morrow equipped



Ditto that; Heavy Duty!
Work-day rides.😎


----------



## Majdotkool (Jun 30, 2022)

Matt and I finished up the our first major restore, the 1936 Elgin Redbird we started last summer. First time out for a ride in decades. The first picture is what it looked like when we brought it home. There still a bit of tweaking to do on it, but man,  it rides so nice. Being a juvenile bike, it fits me pretty good, Matt not so much, but he still looks good riding it. 😍


----------



## GUSMC (Jun 30, 2022)

Western Flyer beach cruising in Scotland





View attachment 1654896


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 30, 2022)

Being a big part of our Neighborhood Watch, I rode down to a new neighbors home to drop off a map of the hood with all the neighbors names along with their contact info. Then went by the mail box on my OG paint 41 Shelby. The nicest riding bike of all that I own....









Then back home to put up my trashcans from the street......





Home sweat home.......





Oh, I hear we have a cooling trend coming soon, thank goodness....





Ride safe.....


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jun 30, 2022)

Couple miles on the erie canal with the boy........krylon painted deluxe Murray riders......cool.


----------



## comet (Jul 1, 2022)

1974 Schwinn voyageur II. Just got this from FB marketplace. $30 delivered. Cleaned it up and took it for a short ride this evening. Rides fine I like the handlebars. The whole bike is chrome then they painted over it. I was gonna make it into a fixed gear but it is so original I’m not sure now.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 1, 2022)

...transportation of all types around here....


----------



## COB (Jul 1, 2022)

@tripple3, you need a picture of your Western Flyer pulling that boat!


----------



## ian (Jul 1, 2022)

Took the '36 Rollfast for a short spin around the neighborhood and park. After replacing the rear rim with a 19 tooth sprocket and servicing the bearings that I could get to, it rides okay. I do believe this one is too small for me. Not a comfy ride at all.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 1, 2022)

ian said:


> Took the '36 Rollfast for a short spin around the neighborhood and park. After replacing the rear rim with a 19 tooth sprocket and servicing the bearings that I could get to, it rides okay. I do believe this one is too small for me. Not a comfy ride at all.
> 
> View attachment 1655315
> 
> ...



Put a straight seat post on it.or flip that one around.mine is very roomy with a straight post


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 1, 2022)

ian said:


> Took the '36 Rollfast for a short spin around the neighborhood and park. After replacing the rear rim with a 19 tooth sprocket and servicing the bearings that I could get to, it rides okay. I do believe this one is too small for me. Not a comfy ride at all.
> 
> View attachment 1655315
> 
> ...




*Ian, these frames are cool as heck!!!!  Take the time to dial the cockpit into your comfort zone.


Starting point, May 21,2022
Factory seatpost, 1939........raised to upper limit.............Terrible seat!!  Terrible post!!*




*Made my own layback from solid rod from Lowes.    May 24,2022   Changed seat to a rider seat!*




*Tools of the trade, May 24, 2022*




*Tools of the trade, May 24, 2022*




*May 24, 2022*




*Leftovers, May 24, 2022*




*May 24, 2022*




*May 25, 2022*




*It will be a rider by next year..............No rush!

Comfort, speed, handling, acceleration, breaking.................and no animal tails to act like a parachute............Ride on buddy! 🤣 🤣 🤣*


----------



## SKPC (Jul 1, 2022)

Vintage bike is being ignored until the 4th.🙄 No downpours to pin me down under a big evergreen today.  Another 2900 feet climbing into The Tour start. 2.25hr loop.


----------



## ian (Jul 1, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> Put a straight seat post on it.or flip that one around.mine is very roomy with a straight post



It is a straight post. I'm thinking Lucky 7 or a layback post. Not in any hurry. Thanks for the comment.  This is why I love theCabe.


----------



## ian (Jul 1, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *Ian, these frames are cool as heck!!!!  Take the time to dial the cockpit into your comfort zone.
> 
> 
> Starting point, May 21,2022
> ...



I'm looking at all your tips. Not worried or hurried on my end. Thanks for the help! Cabe on!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 1, 2022)

sunny daze with a refreshing wind ... eye went for a pie and coffee


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 1, 2022)

Evening ride on The Northern Rail Trail. Took out my '41 DX. An Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (Jul 1, 2022)

Quick ride to see what all the wind was about. 





48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## mrg (Jul 1, 2022)

Out for a ride on the Tornado before a busy weekend, pool was busy and a big High School/Collage baseball tournament ( from many states ) and saw something I haven't seen at this age, a girl pitching and she was doing pretty good. good way to spend a July 4th weekend!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 2, 2022)

Quick ride before work on the old wards Hawthorne  , thanks for looking 👍


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 2, 2022)

Good Morning CABER’s! Happy Independence weekend to you all!

Hopped on my newly assembled 1924 Schwinn built Hawthorne Deluxe this morning for a coffee cruise and some pics on the bridge. 700c Velocity Blunts, Shimano 8 speed Nexus and Sturmey Archer FD-XL front drum. Cruises absolutely amazing. Heading out in a few hours with my girls for a nice long ride.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 2, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Being a big part of our Neighborhood Watch, I rode down to a new neighbors home to drop off a map of the hood with all the neighbors names along with their contact info. Then went by the mail box on my OG paint 41 Shelby. The nicest riding bike of all that I own....
> 
> View attachment 1654979
> 
> ...



Neat as a pin at your place, awesome. Real nice ride.


----------



## ian (Jul 2, 2022)

OZ1972 said:


> Quick ride before work on the old wards Hawthorne  , thanks for looking 👍
> 
> View attachment 1655513



Love that crust!


----------



## B@sku (Jul 2, 2022)

Schwinn Typhoon Deluxe 1969, good rides to all !!!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 2, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Being a big part of our Neighborhood Watch, I rode down to a new neighbors home to drop off a map of the hood with all the neighbors names along with their contact info. Then went by the mail box on my OG paint 41 Shelby. The nicest riding bike of all that I own....
> 
> View attachment 1654979
> 
> ...



Sooo WE CAN CALL YOU! SIR!!!

EL NUEVO SEÑOR POLICIA!

🚴‍♂️👮‍♂️🚔🚴‍♂️👀👀👀✌️🤝✌️


----------



## Thee (Jul 2, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *Ian, these frames are cool as heck!!!!  Take the time to dial the cockpit into your comfort zone.
> 
> 
> Starting point, May 21,2022
> ...



10 pound seat post for balance🤣😂


----------



## Thee (Jul 2, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> Evening ride on The Northern Rail Trail. Took out my '41 DX. An Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1655433
> View attachment 1655434
> View attachment 1655435
> ...



Nice Dragon head


----------



## irideiam (Jul 2, 2022)

'71 Schwinn Racer out on a morning cruise before the heat set in, and the pub opened!


----------



## ian (Jul 2, 2022)

'35 Colson on a short ride to test out the new ass hatchet that I got from @Boris while shopping at Keizer. It's actually comfortable!!


----------



## COB (Jul 2, 2022)

First things first, I had to set up the new griddle for the weekend festivities: The bike awaits...


Having that task out of the way, I took a noon time ride around town.
















Rode down to the bait shop by the dam to see what they were selling today (besides bait).










Headed back home to take a break for awhile. Hopefully I will get to ride some more later today!


----------



## Kstone (Jul 2, 2022)

It's my second ride with the vintage bike club in Syracuse. It's such a huge group. And they are all SO NICE TO ME 🥲🥺


----------



## COB (Jul 2, 2022)

ian said:


> '35 Colson on a short ride to test out the new ass hatchet that I got from @Boris while shopping at Keizer. It's actually comfortable!!
> 
> View attachment 1655666
> 
> ...



Ass hatchet??? LMAO! 🤣


----------



## Thee (Jul 2, 2022)

COB said:


> Ass hatchet??? LMAO!



RIGHT? Hahahaha 😂🤣


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 2, 2022)

Happy Saturday!
Left early, riding a freshly restored saddle top,
1936 Coral Colson, Rustjunkie Hot Rod.





So much fun, let's do it again...



These guys hollered at me to pull over.
Jim and Fred bought a horn for me, on a trip to Rhode Island,
Pig squeeze horn, from a bike shop while there.
Somehow they knew me, though we've never "officially" met.🥳
The puppies love everything.🥰



my buddy Fearless handed me a screwdriver, as soon as he saw it and heard the story.🤣



...it's a Gift... much gratefulness.😊


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 2, 2022)

My new 27.5 PK Ripper


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 2, 2022)

COB said:


> First things first, I had to set up the new griddle for the weekend festivities: The bike awaits...View attachment 1655653
> Having that task out of the way, I took a noon time ride around town.
> View attachment 1655669
> 
> ...



You are going to love that Blackstone......


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 2, 2022)

Wife and I rode 18 miles today with our littlest one. Maiden voyage for my newly assembled rig. Absolutely love it. Everything went perfectly. Bike rides amazing.

Rode to our local airport to see some War Birds!


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 2, 2022)

So my painter got deathly I’ll and lost his shop, so got the’37 schwinn roadster back in primer! Decided to mock it up and take it for a spin….thinking I’ll probably let the frame and locking fork go to a new home, have the super cool Bfg stencils for it and badge! Have to ride it couple times before it becomes someone else’s project! Killer rider, is different from any other prewar schwinn I’ve riden! Dallas bars suck, but has a cool look!














Look for it soon in for sale section! Forgot to take pictures of the packed beach today! Gonna be crazy couple days in the Oside!!!


----------



## Kstone (Jul 2, 2022)

I did a solo sunset ride tonight. There were fireworks over the lake which I honestly just stumbled into


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 2, 2022)

Got out for a cruise through the hood on the ‘56 Hornet this eve after getting prepped for an upcoming Sunday ride and a Monday cookout. Have a great 4th of July weekend, all!


----------



## COB (Jul 2, 2022)

Decided to take another ride this evening. Broke out the 4th of July bike.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 2, 2022)

Took this one for a little shake down, before I install guard 
41 schwinn


----------



## RPower (Jul 3, 2022)

Same old, same old..... 28 miles, but I did pick up a vintage Bianchi for the wife that I am building it now.  Yes, I am going to add gears and upgrade the brakes.  Yes, I will keep all original parts (I have the saddle) for future restoration.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 3, 2022)

PK Ripper in the wild.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Nashman (Jul 3, 2022)

RPower said:


> Same old, same old..... 28 miles, but I did pick up a vintage Bianchi for the wife that I am building it now.  Yes, I am going to add gears and upgrade the brakes.  Yes, I will keep all original parts (I have the saddle) for future restoration.
> 
> View attachment 1655958
> 
> ...



Love the scenery too!!


----------



## Nashman (Jul 3, 2022)

We had Canada Day here July 1st. Beautiful, sunny, moderate temps in the low 70's, slight breeze so perfect for ice cream and a bike ride. We have an over 6 decades old ice cream stand at the foot of the historic Elm Park bridge. Yes, 2 cars actually drove in opposite directions across here in the old days!!  I used to be a passenger in my parents car. You didn't dare stick an arm out the window!!

 My Girlfriend and Daughter and I enjoyed ice cream, a new ( very unique/looks to be chainsawed) statue, and a ride around the Kingston Crescent ( (surrounded by the Red River) stately homes at the statue end of the bridge.

It was nice to get the all original Schwinn'




s together, and even my G/F's '80's beach cruiser was a welcome participant. Happy Belated Canada Day to my Canadian Cabe pals!!

"The steel trusses were installed in May 1913. Those crossing the bridge were assessed a toll to offset the $100,000 cost of construction. In 1945, the bridge was purchased by the St. Vital municipal government, and its tolls were eliminated, to give local residents easier access to Winnipeg. Used for two-way motor vehicle traffic until 1974, it is now accessible only by pedestrians and cyclists."





__





						Historic Sites of Manitoba: Elm Park Steel Through Truss Bridge (Red River, Winnipeg)
					






					www.mhs.mb.ca


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2022)

The wife and I rode our new mountain bikes. Well hers is new mine is 37years old!


----------



## Nashman (Jul 3, 2022)

I took this "bad boy" for a short ride on my street. I have proudly plastered pics of the 1941 Schwinn Autocycle on media and "bike restoration tips"/thanks again Marty, so I won't be a hog and use more Cabe ink.

 If you wanna look at more pics or have that rare Wholly Grail ( I may have one coming) star washer with a D hole, let me know.









						Pre- war Schwinn rear drum brake and axle schematic parts and sequence | Bicycle Restoration Tips
					

This is the pin that sticks out of the adjusting cup. The lock nut gets loosened up enough to slide the D/Tooth washer back far enough to clear the pin. Then the bearing cup gets turned in or out far enough to add or remove the free play. Then the D/Tooth washer gets slid back in and locked in...




					thecabe.com
				





*Happy 4th of July weekend for all my American Caber pals!*


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 3, 2022)

Tad's been in great demand with his Model A, national meet in Kerrville this year, and he'll be in the 4th of July parade in Comfort tomorrow.



We had a noteworthy group ride today - both Tad and Ed turned out, and promised to be back with some of the great bikes from their extensive collections.



Ed was on his bespoke Centurion, the bike that got him started in all this.  Two dozen of these were made when Bianchi first moved to Mexico.



Also a good coffee turnout, Gary, Ed, and Tad



Gary was riding his S&M Covid Cruiser 29er BMX.  He told me they introduced this unpainted truss frame thinking it would be their swan song - they had no idea that business was about to explode.



Tad on his pretty blue Quattro Assi (blue rims) with carbon fork (Maybe he'll bring the Gloria next time)



I'm really happy with my condition going into summer, made a 32 mi ride with a 700' climb in the middle of the week, last week beat the pack to the dome.
But the young guys would have none of that today, and 5 passed me in the stretch.
Just got my '57 Lenton off the overhaul stand, and would have ridden it today, until Tad texted me he would make the ride.  I wanted him to see my rebuild and new wheels on the Mercian, which he owned for 3 years (and rode twice).
Either way, I was going to be the Redcoats today.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 3, 2022)

I had the chance to pedal around my home town for a while yesterday afternoon on my '55 Raleigh. Found a couple cool things.....







A plaque dedicated to a friend, Johnny Shea, from High School that was quickly becoming a top name in Bull Riding that was tragically killed on the way to a rodeo in 1991. One of the toughest people I have ever known.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 3, 2022)

Rode The Northern Rail Trail this afternoon on my '64 Jaguar. Awesome day for a ride. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Floyd (Jul 3, 2022)

Kstone said:


> I did a solo sunset ride tonight. There were fireworks over the lake which I honestly just stumbled into
> 
> View attachment 1655883
> 
> ...



Beautiful! Cant wait to pedal with You!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 3, 2022)

Took a ride on one of my old rat bikes today,  built out of junk in the back yard, thanks for looking 👍


----------



## ian (Jul 3, 2022)

'28 Colson Flyer in front of our '29 bungalow/cottage


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 3, 2022)

Had the Hornet out in the LBC ( @Lonestar, see t shirt in window!) with friends at the Cyclone Coaster ride. Sunny and cool beach day with great bikes and bike folk!


----------



## ian (Jul 3, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Had the Hornet out in the LBC ( @Lonestar, see t shirt in window!) with friends at the Cyclone Coaster ride. Sunny and cool beach day with great bikes and bike folk!
> 
> View attachment 1656336
> 
> ...



I see an animal tail attached.....


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 3, 2022)

Happy Sunday! 3rd O'July!!!🥰





1936 Coral Colson



Chasing road bike riders, my loose chain came off.
Got it dialed in here under the shade tree,
rode to Long Beach, Cyclone Coaster Ride, and back home.
Great time/ride/day, with hardly any pics.



@SoBayRon & Racoon tail, and appropriate Red, White, & Blue!
Great time had by all.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 3, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Had the Hornet out in the LBC ( @Lonestar, see t shirt in window!) with friends at the Cyclone Coaster ride. Sunny and cool beach day with great bikes and bike folk!
> 
> View attachment 1656336
> 
> ...




Thanks for thinkin' of me! I like the LB Bucket hat, too!
Glad Yall had a fun ride 😊


----------



## ian (Jul 3, 2022)

Colson Flyer checking out the electric boat.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 3, 2022)

1936 Snyder Hawthorne drug me away from the mtb to cruise and visit friends today


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 3, 2022)

Lots of beautiful weather, great friends and family. Wayyyy too much to eat , after we cleared everyone out and cleaned everything up I took a much needed ride on the '51 Huffman. The moon smiling down on the red,white, and blue Happy 4th of July.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 3, 2022)

Dari Joy


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 3, 2022)

BEAUTIFUL LAKE ERIE, AGUA!! Dulce!!=
FRESHWATER👀  🥰  👀 IN THE GREATEST, CLEVELAND OH!!

🤝🤝🥰✌️✌️🙏

Day before(4 DE Julio) = 🙏✌️🇺🇲🤝🙏





















1937RMS!!....TODAY DE NENA!!😜🥰😙

GOD BLESS 🙌 AMERICA🙏🇺🇲🙏

And The ALL===🙏🤝🌎✌️🙏

FELIZ=HAPPY 4 OF JULY...PARA TODOS!!!


----------



## mrg (Jul 3, 2022)

Ya, was a good day to ride the Naples canals with all the 4th of July prep, good turnout for the CC crew, took the Murry build Hiawatha but didn't take many pics but others did!


----------



## nick tures (Jul 3, 2022)

town parade and little ride after on the bicentennial


----------



## Miq (Jul 3, 2022)

Fun night ride around Tempe a Town Lake with Philthy.  The fireworks had just ended and the path was mobbed with people and scooters. 










420 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 4, 2022)

mrg said:


> Ya, was a good day to ride the Naples canals with all the 4th of July prep, good turnout for the CC crew, took the Murry build Hiawatha but didn't take many pics but others did!View attachment 1656444
> 
> View attachment 1656446
> 
> ...



I would love to see more of that '62 Typhoon BMX! (if that's what it is)...all great bikes, but that is awesome...

Happy 4th! 🧨💥


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy 4th Cabers


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 4, 2022)

My Shelby


----------



## ian (Jul 4, 2022)

Same substation for @tripple3. Different ride. '36 Rollfast with lotsa non OG parts.
Getting closer to being an adequate rider.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 4, 2022)

Another beautiful day for a ride on The Northern Rail Trail. This time through Andover and Wilmot. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## dasberger (Jul 4, 2022)

Lady Liberty...  Streets were surprisingly quiet.  Nice long ride but it's a sauna out there.  Hope everyone has a happy and safe holiday!


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 4, 2022)

ian said:


> Same substation for @tripple3. Different ride. '36 Rollfast with lotsa non OG parts.
> Getting closer to being an adequate rider.
> 
> View attachment 1656683
> ...



I dig the Hellllll outta that bike!


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy 4th🇺🇸 ya’ll. Today’s ride 12 miles on my 41 Westfield. Didn’t feel that hot at 97 degrees thanks to the heavily shaded bike path. Thank God for trees 🌳 😎


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 4, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Happy 4th🇺🇸 ya’ll. Today’s ride 12 miles on my 41 Westfield. Didn’t feel that hot at 97 degrees thanks to the heavily shaded bike path. Thank God for trees 🌳 😎
> 
> View attachment 1656754
> 
> View attachment 1656755



Nice!!! Sir!!!



I WANT TOOO MOVE Florida...I HAD BUEN AMIGO!! THERE, I CAN MOVE ANYTIME!!!
PERO= BUT!!


Siii 👀😀👀y 🙄👀😜Nooo...😜😀😜
But I like OHIO TOO MUCH SOOO FOR NOW.

I STAY!!!!🙏✌️🇺🇲🤝🙏


Plus....@ LOT OF NICE OLD BIKES PARTS.. 😜 🥰😗😜🤝😜


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 4, 2022)

SKPC said:


> 1936 Snyder Hawthorne drug me away from the mtb to cruise and visit friends today
> View attachment 1656405
> View attachment 1656406
> View attachment 1656407
> View attachment 1656408



...loving the Birch woodland and the bike!

Hope you all enjoyed your day today.

Yesterday (Sunday) was the 60th annual Benson Veteran Cycle Rally ride.
A group of 11 of us set off from Wallingford in the morning. 
The 'Wallingford Sunday Riders' CC was also starting their weekly ride at the same time.
My friend Matt took this photo of me and one of the 'WSR' guys, a little compare and contrast of a 110 years in age difference of bicycle design (and attire).....




...me and my 1911 'National' on the left,  and something from 2021 on the right. 
Not much has changed really.

Some wonderful bikes and 150+ riders went round the 14 mile route.
An 1868 'Boneshaker' and a 'Marriot & Cooper' Olympia tandem tricycle in the foreground,  with Matt and his 'Swift' in the background.....






...Nico and his sublime 1930's 'Lucien Michard', probably one of the most wonderful bicycles I've ever seen.....








...Adam's 1930's bike.....




...newbie Chris who was riding my 1907 'Morot' up out of "Hollandtides Bottom"; he had a wonderful day.....




...a homemade 'Special'.....




...1902 'Clement' (left) and 1902 'Royal Enfield ' "Flexible" (right) with full suspension.....




...'Boneshaker's' galore.....












...readying for the off.....




...Jamie and his 'Wonder'.....




...possibly the biggest fully enclosed chainguard you may ever see on a 1925 'James' tandem.....




...such a glorious day after being cancelled due to Covid since the last staging in 2019.
The bikes are incredible,  but the people make it really special.
And for once, it wasn't too hot for tweed!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy Independence Day!



Lots of folks and riders out today;
this is Scott, 30 miles in, 20 more to go.



beach rider signs and symptoms.



Red, White, & Blue everywhere!



Great day to ride early.
Enjoy the Day!!!🥰🥳😎


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 4, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> ...loving the Birch woodland and the bike!
> 
> Hope you all enjoyed your day today.
> 
> ...



always a pleasure to see the photos in your posts, read the narrative - but a tandem trike with carbide lamps is beyond cool.


----------



## ozzie (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy Independence day to all my cabe cycling buddies. I’m on vacation on the Greek island of Lefkas. This is the only ride I have over here. Hanging out to get back on a bike when i get home in 2 weeks.


----------



## Thee (Jul 4, 2022)

OZ1972 said:


> Took a ride on one of my old rat bikes today,  built out of junk in the back yard, thanks for looking 👍
> 
> View attachment 1656322
> 
> ...



Sweet Bike


----------



## Thee (Jul 4, 2022)

mrg said:


> Ya, was a good day to ride the Naples canals with all the 4th of July prep, good turnout for the CC crew, took the Murry build Hiawatha but didn't take many pics but others did!View attachment 1656444
> 
> View attachment 1656446
> 
> ...



Nice lunch box! 🇺🇸 Pabst Blue Ribbons? 🧨🎇🇺🇸😎


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Thee (Jul 4, 2022)

Rode the Spacely Sprocket rat! Adorned with the appropriate Colors for Independence  day! Thanks for the Invite David! @BFGforme , he said there might be a few people there? YEAH Like 1500? Took over South O’Side.
I even won a prize for participation! a nice “patina” white/







cream S2 to make a pair! HAPPY FOURTH EVERYONE!!🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🧨🧨🧨🎇🎇🎇


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 4, 2022)

Rode the 36 Road Master up to get sodas. Happy 4th


----------



## Kstone (Jul 4, 2022)

Today I set out to reach my 2,000th logged mile on a bike. I did the erie canal trail by Green Lakes. I had a whole plan to do a celebratory swim in the lake at the end. 
Friend in tow... 
We set out...

Oh lawd. Between the depth of the gravel on the trail making it feel like we were biking through quicksand and the sun... I was oooone hurtin' pup. He was miserable too. We whined. We complained. Our souls left our bodies at some point. Our terrible seats became more and more obvious with each mile.

So we bailed on the swimming. We got lemonade, made home made gazpacho, and intend to finish it off with an ice cream sundae.

I'm tired. But atleast it's over now 😂 note to self, the Erie Canal does not mess around.


----------



## sccruiser (Jul 4, 2022)

Put about 8 miles on the Swing Bike.


----------



## moonbasejoe (Jul 4, 2022)

GUSMC said:


> Western Flyer beach cruising in Scotland
> 
> View attachment 1654895
> 
> ...



riding one of my bikes around Scotland is on my bucket list.  thanks for the pictures!


----------



## nick tures (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy 4th everyone !


----------



## nick tures (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy 4th everyone !


----------



## COB (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## GTs58 (Jul 4, 2022)

COB said:


> View attachment 1657238




And they were closed when you got there?


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 4, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> always a pleasure to see the photos in your posts, read the narrative - but a tandem trike with carbide lamps is beyond cool.



... there were actually two of these machines being ridden! 
I wish I could of got photos of them both together.


----------



## Miq (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy Independence Day!!  I took a canal ride tonight to see the locals shoot off fireworks at the park, then to the top of a parking garage for a longer perspective. 









48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 5, 2022)

Cruising on my Mercury. 6 days of riding 15 miles that’s a record for me.





This antique train is a little over 7 1/2 miles from my house. Time to go back and head to work
   God Bless


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 5, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Cruising on my Mercury. 6 days of riding 15 miles that’s a record for me.
> 
> View attachment 1657297
> This antique train is a little over 7 1/2 miles from my house. Time to go back and head to work
> ...



Awesome! I love old trains & cool bikes 🙂

I couldn't help but notice that the wheel behind your bike looks like an old Shogun Warrior toy head!










Ride On, Amigo! 🤖


----------



## ian (Jul 5, 2022)

Kstone said:


> Today I set out to reach my 2,000th logged mile on a bike. I did the erie canal trail by Green Lakes. I had a whole plan to do a celebratory swim in the lake at the end.
> Friend in tow...
> We set out...
> 
> ...



Nice territory!


----------



## Nashman (Jul 5, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Cruising on my Mercury. 6 days of riding 15 miles that’s a record for me.
> 
> View attachment 1657297
> This antique train is a little over 7 1/2 miles from my house. Time to go back and head to work
> ...



Nice Sphinx type robot face image in the train wheel hub and leaf spring. Does everyone see that, or is it just a flashback from drinking too much grape juice and white lightning 40 years ago?


----------



## Nashman (Jul 5, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Awesome! I love old trains & cool bikes 🙂
> 
> I couldn't help but notice that the wheel behind your bike looks like an old Shogun Warrior toy head!
> 
> ...



Right on @Lonestar . I saw that too and replied before I saw your comment. Showgun was after my time. Older robots and Egyptian Sphinx are more my era. Ha!


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 5, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Right on @Lonestar . I saw that too and replied before I saw your comment. Showgun was after my time. Older robots and Egyptian Sphinx are more my era. Ha!



No worries, Brother! Great minds...ya know?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 5, 2022)

After travelling over the weekend I had time to take my '39 Flying Ace out for a couple of hours yesterday.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 5, 2022)

I took this 41 out around town and the valley today.  The total distance was about 12 miles.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm almost finished rebuilding the original painted wheels for my '46 Shelby Traveler so I decided to get in a few final rides on the super smooth S-2 place holders.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 5, 2022)

Last night 4 DE JULIO CELEBRATION!!!
🎆🎇🎆🎇🎆🎇🎉🎊🎉🎊🎉🎊
🇺🇲🇺🇲🇺🇲🎊🎊🎊🎊🙏🤝🙏



























Hope Everyone Enjoy last night WITH FAMILY!! AND FRIENDS!!
🙏✌️🤝🙏


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 5, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Lady Liberty...  Streets were surprisingly quiet.  Nice long ride but it's a sauna out there.  Hope everyone has a happy and safe holiday!
> 
> View attachment 1656734
> 
> ...



One of my favorite bikes! Just sweet!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 6, 2022)

Changing some things up on the bike that belonged to my youngest son.  I have a Schwinn blade fork coming for it, that will be installed quickly.

Got a modern wheelset for it, with a 3 speed coaster, it rides nicely.  Did a shake down and it's like a different bike.





















Might paint it in the future, time will tell.
I loathe the pedals, will try to find some bow pedals for it, another stem, maybe an AS seatpost clamp, it has the wrong clamp on it now.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 6, 2022)

Took the newly built 37 schwinn roadster out for taco Tuesday! Started as a great ride until a parental wasn’t paying attention and there 9 years old daughter was hit by a car behind me! Fortunately driver wasn’t going fast, but the girl was still taken to hospital by paramedics! She should be okay!


----------



## ian (Jul 6, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Took the newly built 37 schwinn roadster out for taco Tuesday! Started as a great ride until a parental wasn’t paying attention and there 9 years old daughter was hit by a car behind me! Fortunately driver wasn’t going fast, but the girl was still taken to hospital by paramedics! She should be okay!View attachment 1657874
> View attachment 1657875
> 
> View attachment 1657876
> ...



Dig those two beach babes!! ⛱️


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 6, 2022)

Today, 07/06/2022 Wednesday, pedaled away 4:56 AM
1940 Western Flyer HD



Sidewalks and neighborhoods home, to avoid cars; 16 miles total.🥰


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 6, 2022)

'56 Jaguar out on The Northern Rail Trail. A beautiful day for a ride. An Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 6, 2022)

Early evening 12 mile ride on the 55 Spit. I resurrected my bike riding activity about 4 years ago but didn’t start recording my mileage till 2019. Today’s ride marked 3,538th miles ridden on my bikes.


----------



## Miq (Jul 6, 2022)

Nice work @Ernbar !  Keep adding them on.

Took a windy ride out to Kyrene.  




48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 7, 2022)

Wednesday is Bike Night so I rode my Shelby. The theme was "Red, White & YOU!" Since monsoon moisture was moving through our area it was a small group of about 25.







We rode a recently finished parking structure as well. It's 5 levels & fun! Here we are at the top.



It turned into perfect weather when the rain stopped shortly after the ride started. Too bad so many stayed home and only a few of us got to have fun!


----------



## Monarkman (Jul 7, 2022)

Matthews, NC


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 7, 2022)

'64 Jaguar out on The Northern Rail Trail.  A beautiful day to be out and about. Great time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2022)

Still riding to the shop early, timing of funny circumstances, happenings, and events...





watch for cars....


----------



## freddy (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Kstone (Jul 7, 2022)

Ice cream jaunt tonight


----------



## Fireball (Jul 7, 2022)

Pinnell's Richmond, VA Harley badged 1969 Rollfast Stroker 500 in violet purple.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 8, 2022)

Same boring metabolism ride, different bike, which remains the most perfect bike I own.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 8, 2022)

..


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 8, 2022)

Two rides today.
Different bikes, Different routes.
In the morning I took the full chrome 'Romani' pista special out for a 20 mile spin.
Now sporting some aluminium riser bars.
Beautiful weather over here once more.....








...I feel like the oldest 'hipster' in town; whizzing around on a real, ex velodrome trackbike. 

I rode the 'Cicli Vecchi' for another 20 mile circuit in the afternoon. 
I managed a successful gear change and rode up and over Sires Hill; not quite as hard as the TdF riders up 'La Super Planche des Belles Filles' in today's stage, but a significant effort pour moi.....








...these perennial Sweet Peas running through the hedgerow at the top look gorgeous too.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 8, 2022)

Rode The Winnipesaukee River Trail  on my '61 Deluxe Hornet. Awesome time on a beautiful day. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> ...these perennial Sweet Peas running through the hedgerow at the top look gorgeous too.



Love all your pics Darren @dnc1 
Finished up the work-week pedaling this machine.🥰


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 8, 2022)

Wife and I cruised with our girls to the local hot dog stand for dinner tonight. Decided to roll our riders out for a pic after.


----------



## Miq (Jul 8, 2022)

Hot windy ride tonight. Me, the moon, and a couple of walkers. I can’t hold out until it drops below 100F to ride, because that’s not until after 10pm tonight.  😛 AZ summer riding.








1948 Westfield Columbia Model M69 Cruiser


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 8, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Love all your pics Darren @dnc1
> Finished up the work-week pedaling this machine.🥰
> View attachment 1658879



Many thanks Mark. 
It's easy to take good photos when we have some of your Californian weather!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 9, 2022)

..


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 9, 2022)

I took this one out again today.  Total distance was 15 miles.  A very nice early morning ride indeed..


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 9, 2022)

Curvey frame Elgin hot mess, on a hot Texas morning.

Really need a men's saddle for this, and a smaller chain wheel, the 52t isn't ideal with the 3 speed.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2022)

Happy Saturday!
Beach ride seems even more Wonderful,
when it's been since Sunday, we were here.





This is Marten & Theresa out enjoying their Schwinns and vacationing.



Great day to ride early, 52 miles for fun.🥳


----------



## 51Resorter (Jul 9, 2022)

@tripple3 nice seeing you and riding a few miles with you today!
Marten and Theresa


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 9, 2022)

A beautiful day for a ride. Took out my '64 Jaguar. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 9, 2022)

Took the big boy Stingray out again, this time so I could test the old but very pliable Goodyear studded knobby. No cracks at all!!


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Jul 9, 2022)

Today's ride, from off the scrap pile at work.... its coming along nicely....

I'm waiting for a set of decals from Velocal right now, that should finish it off right.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2022)

Putting some miles on the Bob Jackson today


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 9, 2022)

100 degrees at 9pm.

May as well ride a Huffy.


----------



## irideiam (Jul 9, 2022)

Not very old but still made in USA,
Custom Worksman M2600 (20"seat tube version of the INB)


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 9, 2022)

A little off-roading on the 'Ciclos Minaco I' on Saturday morning.....








Still warm here.


----------



## Sven (Jul 10, 2022)

First ride in a few weeks. Life happens. I took '64 Varsity out for a cruise on the TNT.



Starting to rain again...oh well...keep on rolling



Stopped to take a reflection shot.



I meant to post this about 2 weeks ago. My wife came out to ride with me on the south end of the Three Notch.  She is really ripping it up on her Schwinn. LOL.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 10, 2022)

.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 10, 2022)

Schwinning!

Installed the new (to it)  Schwinn fork, the other stem would not work on this fork, different diameter, so old Wald stem and different handlebar, because the other one wouldn't work on the Wald stem.

Rides much better.




For comparison, of what it was like when I picked it up.





Hands free?
Am I doing this right?



70% humidity.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 10, 2022)

Out on the repop luxury liner , I know its a repop but I love it , it rides so smooth and easy  👍


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 10, 2022)

'49 Western Flyer out and about. Awesome time on a beautiful day. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## phantom (Jul 10, 2022)

Just finished it today.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 10, 2022)

Beautiful Sunday ride on the Cruiser 5 in the city of Orange, with friends.


----------



## Kstone (Jul 10, 2022)

My new bike group in Syracuse had a meet up in a members backyard since many of them were canceled this year. I took 3 of my bikes.

The hospitality and kindness with this group. I'm so fudgeing lucky. They adopted me as their own. I had such a blast...and even got taken on a tractor ride into the woods to go see where they are filming a lou ferrigno horror movie. Lol.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 10, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Beautiful Sunday ride on the Cruiser 5 in the city of Orange, with friends.



Nice to see you Ron!



Started early and made it to Sunset Beach by 7:45 AM



1934 AIRFLYTE, Huffman motorbike, Torrington California bars, Yoder Super-Goose Horn,



gotta' love "Name-Brands"



made it to Old Towne Orange, plenty of time to look at bikes again.



64 miles total today, on the old original Huffman;
rides like nothing else.🥰


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 10, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Nice to see you Ron!
> View attachment 1660090
> Started early and made it to Sunset Beach by 7:45 AM
> View attachment 1660091
> ...




*@tripple3 gotta' love "Name-Brands"*





*All that and no monthly royalty checks............LOL..!!!*


----------



## cda_cruisers (Jul 10, 2022)

Columbia built Clipper. Wife named it skittles, has a really bent fork, but I love the hot wheels Orange look to it. I need to find those hot wheels tires for it. The original paint is under the custom paint job… 😭


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 11, 2022)

Out on the 'Morot' on Sunday. 
28 miles in total.
On my way to a little hamlet called Adwell to take part in a vintage vehicle show.....








...it took place in the grounds of a beautiful old mansion.....




...another gorgeous summer day.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 11, 2022)

I had time after the Wimbledon Men's Final to take my Flying Ace for a spin for a couple hours yesterday. 🙂 



Like the ride on July 4, you can see the monsoon weather coming from the southwest. Grateful for any rain it brings.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## BFGforme (Jul 11, 2022)

Finally got the new wheel set built and installed on the’46 b6 so had to take it for a spin! Gotta say I’m not a huge b6 fan, but this thing glides and rolls forever! Killer rider and not too bad on the eyes either 😉


























Besides it being a awesome day to ride, I’ll have to say the topper is being yelp rated our restaurant number 2 in all of San Diego! Quite a accomplishment I have to say 🥳🤯


----------



## Sven (Jul 11, 2022)

Took '71 Super Sport out for a  short ride on the Three NotchTrail.



Very very short.. blow out 



( new efn' innertube at that) about 1/2mile into it.


Back of the recovery vehicle. 


Oh well...maybe tomorrow...
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 11, 2022)

Sven said:


> Took '71 Super Sport out for a  short ride on the Three NotchTrail.
> View attachment 1660637
> Very very short.. blow out ( new efn' innertube at that) about 1/2mile into it.View attachment 1660638
> Back of the recovery vehicle. View attachment 1660639
> ...




*Nice looking SS.............*


----------



## Sven (Jul 11, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *Nice looking SS.............*



Thanks..


----------



## COB (Jul 11, 2022)

Rode this Typhoon to watch the grandson play in a Parks and Rec baseball game this evening.



.


----------



## JLF (Jul 11, 2022)

Hot summer night ride on the ‘42 Colson single bar.


----------



## mrg (Jul 11, 2022)

Still had the Hiawatha out so a quick trip over to the car show.


----------



## Miq (Jul 11, 2022)

Another hot windy ride on the 48 Columbia Cruiser.



Straight flag kind of windy







Kept pushing my way into the dusty wind to the top of the train bridge.  In the distance the rain was pouring down from the thunder clouds in two dark bands in front of the sunset.






It’s not hard to see how ancient native thunder cloud symbols get their lines of rain.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jul 11, 2022)

New phone/camera does night vision....


----------



## Miq (Jul 11, 2022)

Green orb moon pic.  That's cool @WillWork4Parts .   😎


----------



## Sven (Jul 12, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> New phone/camera does night vision....
> 
> View attachment 1660897
> 
> View attachment 1660898



*Love the Lunar shadow *


----------



## RPower (Jul 12, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *Nice looking SS.............*



Bummer on the blowout but sweet ride!!


----------



## Majdotkool (Jul 12, 2022)

Took our 1936 Elgin Redbird, aka Buster, for a ride around Port Huron, our hometown, this morning. Got lucky and a freighter was passing through.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 12, 2022)

Free-From-Work day;
but had to be home before 10AM.





Hot Rod Double-bar



Figured get a pic of this place; can't last too much longer.😎





52 miles @ 0.00 gallons of gasoline, HPV generating energy for ages.🤓


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 12, 2022)

Got out for a ride on the ‘56 Hornet this morning to a park I hadn’t ridden yet. Pretty fun to roll the old bike around with the kids on four wheels.


----------



## ian (Jul 12, 2022)

JLF said:


> Hot summer night ride on the ‘42 Colson single bar.
> 
> View attachment 1660825



I dig that stance. Looks bad a$$.


----------



## ian (Jul 12, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Got out for a ride on the ‘56 Hornet this morning to a park I hadn’t ridden yet. Pretty fun to roll the old bike around with the kids on four wheels.
> 
> View attachment 1661181
> 
> ...



Cool distance shot. Ima hafta try that!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 12, 2022)

ian said:


> Cool distance shot. Ima hafta try that!



It was taken from the bottom of a fairly steep slope. The ride down was fun!


----------



## mrg (Jul 12, 2022)

Had to try out the freshly greased 2spd, usually don't ride a shorty to far but the 2spd, that seat ( not a solo polo ) and high hoop makes it rideable, funny the last couple of pics, now a Community Chapel was the "GoldenWest Ballroom" in my late teens/20's, great bands every week, just a few we saw there were Alice Cooper, Van Halen, the Ramones, the Runaways and many other big and local bands, only had to go a couple of miles instead some big arena or stadium, use to park my VW panel van in the Zody's parking lot across the street, Great times! man, all the sinning that went on there! and now it's a church.😢, guess this could go into things that aren't there anymore or it's own thread but noticed it's on a lot of sitse, just got that last pic off the GWB facebook page!


----------



## JLF (Jul 12, 2022)

Sunset light on the ‘36 Shelby.


----------



## Sven (Jul 13, 2022)

I took my '79 FFS Suburban  ( aka stationwagon) to work this morning. 



Rolling down the bike path.  Early morning sun.



At work, parked . Ready to sling some concrete.



Work is done. Off the TNT onto the  side trail. Riding through here, CCR's song "Born on the Bayou" went through my head.



At the Yoder's buying some pickled beets and you know it..Chow chow.



Back down the hill and thru the "bayou" heading home. Great ride.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Sped Man (Jul 13, 2022)

Took the Mead Ranger Ace for a ride today. First time in 3 years. It felt like I was towing a lead tank behind me. Glad to be home.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jul 13, 2022)

Got the ND 2spd going today and pedaled the Reservoir. 






See if anybody recognizes the Caboose here in Louisville.... Usually there's a LOT more junk around it!


----------



## Miq (Jul 13, 2022)

Thought I could outrun this dust storm (haboob) rolling into town tonight. 




It looked like I might be able to scoot around it this way.




But it caught me at the park. Had to turn around and head home. 



48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 13, 2022)

Lunch hour wander on the ol' Trek 8-hundo


----------



## mrg (Jul 13, 2022)

Out to the car show tonight on the 41 Elgin.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 14, 2022)

I took my Kustom Kruiser Roadster for Bike Night last night but only took one picture. 



We had 168 riders on a lovely evening of bicycling fun! The theme was "Reggae".


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 14, 2022)

Nice long ride on the Hornet today.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 14, 2022)

Today, pics from houses along the route to/from the shop.









Sidewalks for Safety.😎


----------



## rootesgroup (Jul 14, 2022)

1952-ish BSA built Sunbeam.  Took it out for a test drive after finishing the service of the machine.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 14, 2022)

Green bike to get some "Green-backs".
African Tulip, 1954 Schwinn Wasp.


----------



## Thee (Jul 14, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> A beautiful day for a ride. Took out my '64 Jaguar. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1659356
> View attachment 1659357
> View attachment 1659358
> View attachment 1659359



Love NH lived there


----------



## Thee (Jul 14, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Schwinning!
> 
> Installed the new (to it)  Schwinn fork, the other stem would not work on this fork, different diameter, so old Wald stem and different handlebar, because the other one wouldn't work on the Wald stem.
> 
> ...



Nope it’s like this


----------



## Thee (Jul 14, 2022)

Put some wheels with brakes on the green straight bar with a yellow band kickback (well rust band) went tooling about practicing shifting, it locked up @ first thought I was headed back to the shop, after a little encouragement it started to work well besides whatever racket I was hearing, maybe just the seat springs and chain, these old things are tanks, I thought? Pretty soon I was floating along like in an old caddy f*%king awesome!! 





Yellowband & tail so I can be like @ian & @tripple3 & # others, saved the best tail for @ian it’s coming soon 😎


----------



## Thee (Jul 14, 2022)

Thanks David @BFGforme for gifting the @Boris reflector !! And @Junkman Bob for the rusty relic !! & @others for various parts !!! 👍🏻🔧🔨⚙️🔩


----------



## Santee (Jul 14, 2022)

Rolling with my wonderful wife to Santee Lakes. They opened a “Tin Fish” restaurant On the new huge patio.Stopped for a  Space dust and fries at our new pit stop.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 14, 2022)

Thee said:


> Put some wheels with brakes on the green straight bar with a yellow band kickback (well rust band) went tooling about practicing shifting, it locked up @ first thought I was headed back to the shop, after a little encouragement it started to work well besides whatever racket I was hearing, maybe just the seat springs and chain, these old things are tanks, I thought? Pretty soon I was floating along like in an old caddy f*%king awesome!! View attachment 1662508View attachment 1662509View attachment 1662510Yellowband & tail so I can be like @ian & @tripple3 & # others, saved the best tail for @ian it’s coming soon 😎



Came out looking pretty awesome Brother …Cleaned up
 great !!!
Great job !!!


----------



## Thee (Jul 14, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Came out looking pretty awesome Brother …Cleaned up
> great !!!
> Great job !!!



I scored an og rear S2 to match the front just not there yet, I heard someone say “place holders” 😎


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 14, 2022)

Thee said:


> I scored an og rear S2 to match the front just not there yet, I heard someone say “place holders” 😎



You gave the straightbar a new life … post pics when you replace the “ place holder rim “ 👍🏻🇺🇸💯Schwinn steel


----------



## Thee (Jul 14, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> You gave the straightbar a new life … post pics when you replace the “ place holder rim “ 👍🏻🇺🇸💯Schwinn steel



Rides Bitchin dude! I didn’t do Sh%t soap grease and go!!! & hell to the yeah!! 👊🏻 Fist bump bro  🇺🇸👍🏻⚙️🔩🔧


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 14, 2022)

I haven't been on a Krate in over 10 years. It felt great. Brought back beautiful memories of my childhood. My son rode his Apple Krate. I drove my other son's Lemon Peeler. I remember when I bought these bikes in the early 90s for my three boys. They were the only boys in the neighborhood with the coolest bikes. How time flies!


----------



## Miq (Jul 14, 2022)

Same story tonight here. Quick ride between the sunset



and the storm



48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 15, 2022)

Before work cruising with my girl


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Jul 15, 2022)

Upped the Gear Inches and now want to ride it more.  Paused at a friend's and he snapped this.


----------



## ian (Jul 15, 2022)

'47 Shelby Traveler on the river. The mighty Clatskanie River. Tide was out, but still a great day in the PNW.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 15, 2022)

Just picked up this 1986 Giant built Schwinn Cruiser 5 this morning from the original owners friend, the owner had passed away and the bike needed a new home.

Rides pretty nice, needs a service and tires (and the fenders removed. )




Wheel World, Culver City.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 15, 2022)

Apologies for late posting. 
Riding every day this week but it's so hot.
Highlights of the week for me.
18 miles on the 'Elan Elliptical' equipped 'Ciclos Minaco II' on Tuesday night; short loop to visit a local car show.....













...J.A.P. engined Morgan that sounded incredible.

78 miles on the 'Morot' on Wednesday, including 5 on single-track!!!!!
Pictured at my friends farm.....




...and at the pub for lunch.....




...otherwise I've been riding the modern 'Trek' on my commute. 
Out again for a 60+ miler tomorrow on something else.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 15, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> 78 miles on the 'Morot' on Wednesday, including 5 on single-track!!!!!



Awesome!!!


dnc1 said:


> Out again for a 60+ miler tomorrow on something else.



Love it!
Free-from-work day, so left early.🥳



perfect riding conditions...



buddy @dagz text to see if i was riding...



72 mile day, riding the western edge of this North American continent.😎


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 15, 2022)

This one again….


----------



## Scanner (Jul 15, 2022)

Short Cruz at lunch today


----------



## ian (Jul 15, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> This one again….View attachment 1662951
> View attachment 1662952



Izzat a fox tail?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 15, 2022)

Getting some miles on this one!


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 15, 2022)

Morning ride on the 55 Spit before the heat comes in.
The Florida Cranes are friendly and sometimes walk up to you. I had two that walked into my garage a while back.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 15, 2022)

ian said:


> Izzat a fox tail?



Not sure, heard you get ten for $20 from china 🤪🧐 both my dogs keep tripping on them and trying to grab the 3 I have on bikes! Do they have wuhan foxes? Lmfao 🤣😆


----------



## Thee (Jul 15, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Not sure, heard you get ten for $20 from china 🤪🧐 both my dogs keep tripping on them and trying to grab the 3 I have on bikes! Do they have wuhan foxes? Lmfao 🤣😆



Lmao east asia, Russia, or europe , to Iowa to calif 😂 Finn Coon or raccoon dog, matches @BFGforme  ‘s long hair 🤣


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 15, 2022)

Thee said:


> Lmao east asia, Russia, or europe , to Iowa to calif 😂 Finn Coon or raccoon dog, matches @BFGforme  ‘s long hair 🤣View attachment 1662990



Almost matches both my dogs hair also….


----------



## ditchpig (Jul 15, 2022)

Rode my light Trek to Butchart Gardens ( 1 mile / 1.5 k from my place, but too hilly for my 40's bikes) to see and hear some of the rods visiting Victoria for Northwest Duece Days. About 50 cars put on a mini show while taking in the gardens.  Over 1000 rods will be parked on the streets downtown on Sunday. Couldn't bring my bike in...locked it with some handcuffs....people think it's a cop's bike.


----------



## Miq (Jul 15, 2022)

48 Columbia Cruiser 






Rode into the storm tonight. Only felt a few drops from as close as I got. Lots of lightning further away.


Caught some more distant lightning behind the substation for @tripple3.  It looks like it is hitting the equipment but it was miles away. 😎








Grabbed un Topo Loco burrito in Gilbert


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 16, 2022)

Morning ride on The Northern Rail Trail. '56 Jaguar out and about. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 16, 2022)

My ‘37 Dayton Super Streamline. Yes you can ride restored bikes!


----------



## Floyd (Jul 16, 2022)

Me and Kstone enjoying a lake ride in NY today😊


----------



## Thee (Jul 16, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> My ‘37 Dayton Super Streamline. Yes you can ride restored bikes!
> 
> View attachment 1663259
> 
> ...



That’s beautiful !! Love the chain guard !!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 16, 2022)

Ride old bikes.

1980 Schwinn Cruiser


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 16, 2022)

Saw this fine fellow just off the beaten path. Have seen him dozens of times but never up close. Stopped to say hi. Check out his eyes


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 16, 2022)

Damp ride at the beach, Rustjunkie "Special": 1936 Coral Colson, double curved-bar roadster, long wheel base, Hot Rod.



26 miles in, let's do it again.



52 mile fun-run for Saturday.🥳


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 16, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> Rode my light Trek to Butchart Gardens ( 1 mile / 1.5 k from my place, but too hilly for my 40's bikes) to see and hear some of the rods visiting Victoria for Northwest Duece Days. About 50 cars put on a mini show while taking in the gardens.  Over 1000 rods will be parked on the streets downtown on Sunday. Couldn't bring my bike in...locked it with some handcuffs....people think it's a cop's bike.
> 
> View attachment 1663009
> 
> ...



@BLWNMNY is there right now......


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 16, 2022)

Out on the 'Ciclos Minaco I' today. 
16 miles each way to and from a V-CC ride.
On my way there I stopped in Abingdon for an espresso.
Abingdon County Hall.....





...before the ride proper.....




...some other machines out today.....










...after the ride before heading back home.....




...67 miles in total.


----------



## ditchpig (Jul 16, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> @BLWNMNY is there right now......



Surprise Man! Cool, will try to brave the crowds tomorrow. Saw a ton of rods in the poker run today....like a parade!


----------



## ian (Jul 16, 2022)

Rode the Shelby to the Farmers market this morning.  Cool day, 66 and overcast.
Another perfect day in the PNW.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 16, 2022)

I was solo this morning on the Super Streamline but the wife wanted to ride this evening so back to the canal with “Milton” (‘35 Shelby built WF). Of the 90 or so bikes I have this is the only one with a name because it was in the seat. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kstone (Jul 16, 2022)

@Floyd graced me and all of Syracuse NY for a visit. 

On day one, we went to Syracuse Nationals which is one of the largest car shows in the east coast. My new club, Syracuse Classic Bicycles, got a spread to display about 30 bikes in the show room. I sent the four gill and 48 columbia to go sit and look pretty in the show.

So we biked from the lake trail to the fairgrounds because paying for parking and waiting in traffic is silly. They were very relaxed about bikes being ridden around, so I'd say halfway through the day we switched to riding through the fairgrounds.

Day two, we did a full loop around Onondaga lake. Usually it's a route you can only take to one end and then back, as the trail goes through a mall and a highway on ramp...but Dan and I trekked through an abandoned bike trail to finish the loop. We did a lot of bush whacking....but we managed to finish it and not get our melons smashed by a passing car.
OH OH. We also saw a fire rainbow!?!??!

Then we went to green lakes. We biked from erie canal to the lake..had a swim...biked home.

I'm tiredddddd. He's passed out on my couch...definitely not snoring... 
Hi Dan 😂


----------



## Floyd (Jul 16, 2022)

Kstone said:


> @Floyd graced me and all of Syracuse NY for a visit.
> 
> 💜🤗


----------



## Jimmy V (Jul 16, 2022)

Bike ride with friends in downtown Grand Rapids,Mi. Today. We are trying to make this a monthly regular thing weather permitting. If anyone in the area wants to join us PM me. Vintage is good but anyone is welcome. I’ll post in rides and events next time we ride there. Great day for a ride!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 16, 2022)

Took my Manton & Smith out for a shake down


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 16, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> Morning ride on The Northern Rail Trail. '56 Jaguar out and about. Awesome time. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1663238
> View attachment 1663239
> View attachment 1663240
> View attachment 1663246



I was part of that giant group on the poker run… Had a blast going through some of those beautiful neighborhoods with the street rods. This is us lining up for the start…. Over 80+ cars on this one.


----------



## Santee (Jul 16, 2022)

Rode Coronado Island today with the wife on the 41 Rollfast.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 16, 2022)

Did a little exploring with the boy this evening....even found hell.


----------



## ian (Jul 17, 2022)

Santee said:


> Rode Coronado Island today with the wife on the 41 Rollfast.
> View attachment 1663801



Dig the tires! What front hub are ya running?


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 17, 2022)

Since this one is always near the garage door it seems to be my most consistent rider. Tonight was a beautiful night cooling down quickly. Peace to everyone!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 17, 2022)

Good morning Cabers. Enjoying the day before it gets really hot.
Every one enjoy


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## ditchpig (Jul 17, 2022)

BLWNMNY said:


> I was part of that giant group on the poker run… Had a blast going through some of those beautiful neighborhoods with the street rods. This is us lining up for the start…. Over 80+ cars on this one.
> 
> View attachment 1663773
> 
> View attachment 1663774



More pics if you please!!
Welcome to the Island!


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 17, 2022)

……


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Jul 17, 2022)

the Gazelle & the Centurion.... the 'zuki is next out, I'm feeling a bit lazy

its been a rough day.









then its back to working on my friend's Bridgestone.


----------



## Santee (Jul 17, 2022)

ian said:


> Dig the tires! What front hub are ya running?



Its a Worksman industrial wheelset.


----------



## Santee (Jul 17, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Good morning Cabers. Enjoying the day before it gets really hot.
> Every one enjoy
> 
> View attachment 1663881
> ...



Beautiful couple.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2022)

32 miles in the dampness, made it to church too.🥰






I was asked if i knew where the "Bike Rack is?" I do; no thanks.😍😎🤩🥳😊


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 17, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> More pics if you please!!
> Welcome to the Island!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 17, 2022)

BLWNMNY said:


> View attachment 1664375
> 
> View attachment 1664376
> 
> ...



Chris, now my neck hurts😉


----------



## Eatontkd (Jul 17, 2022)

In an attempt to bring rain, I rode my '56 Hercules around the island. It didn't help...


----------



## tacochris (Jul 17, 2022)

My son saw the black friday stingray i bought all the way back in 06 in my storage and decided it was his now.  Might as well...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 17, 2022)

Eatontkd said:


> In an attempt to bring rain, I rode my '56 Hercules around the island. It didn't help...View attachment 1664513
> 
> View attachment 1664514
> 
> View attachment 1664515




I have been on this planet quite some time and have found, with my independent research, that going fenderless would increase your chance of success by 53.7%. Throwing in a, "Maaaan, ain't no WAY it's going to rain today!" out loud once in a while adds another 1.3785% chance. (Said Research is completely fabricated at the time of writing. Results may be slightly different in your area......🙃)


----------



## mrg (Jul 17, 2022)

No worry about rain around here fenders or not! A perfect 80 to be out on the 64 Super & a good turnout for the SR ride & BBQ.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 18, 2022)

Old Bikes Club Bluz Cruz yesterday in sweltering heat!






Stopped for nutrients at Illegal Pete's.



Had some ice cream at Washington Park.











Then rode a couple parking structures.



Up at the top!











This one is a spiral straight down.



Coming out at the bottom....




It was 105° when we got back to the starting point but a fun day of riding.🙂


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 18, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Old Bikes Club Bluz Cruz yesterday in sweltering heat!View attachment 1664796
> 
> View attachment 1664797
> Stopped for nutrients at Illegal Pete's.View attachment 1664799
> ...



Hats off to you guys, I don't know how you do it in those temperatures!
This afternoon,  for the first time ever recorded in  Great Britain, it's due to hit around 104° too.
The whole country has basically been told to stay indoors for the next 2 days!!!!!
Certainly no bike riding for me for a while.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 18, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Hats off to you guys, I don't know how you do it in those temperatures!
> This afternoon,  for the first time ever recorded in  Great Britain, it's due to hit around 104° too.
> The whole country has basically been told to stay indoors for the next 2 days!!!!!
> Certainly no bike riding for me for a while.





🤣🤣🤣
There was lots of hanging out in the shade. Several took off early & not as many people out & about generally. I didn't bother to look at the temp until we finished. If I had checked sooner I probably wouldn't have stayed so late....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 18, 2022)

Yesterday, Tad and I arrived at the crack of dawn Alamodome ride randomly looking like twins - well, except for the Cookie Monster jersey.
It was a gloriously cool and dry 71 degrees, which we haven't seen a morning like this since early April. 
Of course, the climbing sun took care of that in short order. 




Sorry I didn't get the drive side, but Tad was on his Team 7Eleven (says Murray, but it's Serotta).
This bike has a TdF history is as close to original as he could get, and he took it to Denver for Team Member Ron Keiffel to sign the frame.



I built my '98 Moser to look like the Zeus I wanted in college and couldn't afford.
It's fresh off the rebuild stand, where my work was cut out for me - last ride was in the winter and turned sloppy - the bike was black.
New leather bar wrap, waxed chain, it was easier to put in my spare NOS cassette than initially clean the old (which I cleaned and stashed).



These are phone photos, the bike has no place for a camera - can barely fit an orange.
Coming out with my coffee, I snapped a zoom of Cookie Monster



Gary and Mike joined us late.
I'm late posting because my old phone micro-USB won't talk to my computer any more (but will charge).
So this morning, Amazon delivered me a new micro-SD card reader, so I can download phone photos.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 18, 2022)

The Waning Gibbous moon was up for ride-time.



Another "Work-Day" 16 mile loop, 1940 WWII, Paper-boy, Western Flyer, Heavy Duty, Cleveland Welding Co. built.🥰
*Magical*


----------



## Thee (Jul 18, 2022)

ian said:


> Rode the Shelby to the Farmers market this morning.  Cool day, 66 and overcast.
> Another perfect day in the PNW.
> 
> View attachment 1663634
> ...



Great Pics Ian !! So green !! Love the old barn !!


----------



## Thee (Jul 18, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> the Gazelle & the Centurion.... the 'zuki is next out, I'm feeling a bit lazy
> 
> its been a rough day.
> 
> ...



Dude Ceazuki fairing is SWEEEEET 👍🏻


----------



## ian (Jul 18, 2022)

Thee said:


> Great Pics Ian !! So green !! Love the old barn !!



That's a full-on machine shop inside. Covered in cobwebs. There's even an old Schwinn hangin' on the wall! Nothing vintage.....


----------



## Thee (Jul 18, 2022)

The Good the Bad & the Ugly rode 10 or so miles around the O’side in excellent weather, the views were spectacular 😉 !!!! BFGforme & I flipped for Bad & ugly, we called it a Draw 🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## ian (Jul 18, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1665116
> The Good the Bad & the Ugly rode 10 or so miles around the O’side in excellent weather, the views were spectacular 😉 !!!! BFGforme & I flipped for Bad & ugly, we called it a Draw 🤣😂🤣😂



And which are you in the pic? Cabers riding classics!


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 18, 2022)

Nice warm day with big waves, cool ride with @Thee and his wife! Should ha







ve taken more pictures…especially of the big surf….but all about the bikes right?


----------



## Thee (Jul 18, 2022)

ian said:


> And which are you in the pic? Cabers riding classics!



The Good looking one 🤣😂🤣 taking the pic 📸 hahaha


----------



## Thee (Jul 18, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Nice warm day with big waves, cool ride with @Thee and his wife! Should haView attachment 1665134
> 
> View attachment 1665135
> 
> ve taken more pictures…especially of the big surf….but all about the bikes right?



Giant south swell breaking Gnarly 🏄🏼‍♂️🏄🏼‍♂️🏄🏼‍♂️


----------



## tacochris (Jul 18, 2022)

Kid has decided he wants to learn to skateboard so we strapped the board to the bike and headed to the local elementary school for some smooth riding. I may have even rode a tad 😂.  Learned way back in the 80’s and wasnt all that bad.


----------



## Miq (Jul 18, 2022)

Out to Kyrene on the 48.


----------



## mrg (Jul 18, 2022)

All this talk about WAVES and no pics?🤥, but my daughters in Cabo and said it was 15+ft. 😎, oh well, going Wed so hope there's still something!, over to the car show tonight on the 55 Spitfire.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 19, 2022)

Yep, going to need a bigger bike!
Thank the lord I had my helmet and googles on!


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 19, 2022)

Out and about on the 🐝 this morning.Trying out a new gadget, a wrist mirror. Cheap and works great. Forgot to take a water bottle and it’s VERY hot so cutting this ride short at 9 miles. 😩


----------



## ozzie (Jul 19, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Out and about on the 🐝 this morning.Trying out a new gadget, a wrist mirror. Cheap and works great. Forgot to take a water bottle and it’s VERY hot so cutting this ride short at 9 miles. 😩View attachment 1665339
> View attachment 1665340
> 
> View attachment 1665341
> ...



That is one sweet Hornet.


----------



## Santee (Jul 19, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Out and about on the 🐝 this morning.Trying out a new gadget, a wrist mirror. Cheap and works great. Forgot to take a water bottle and it’s VERY hot so cutting this ride short at 9 miles. 😩View attachment 1665339
> View attachment 1665340
> 
> View attachment 1665341
> ...



It's gotten so if I don't have a mirror on my bike it does not feel right. I am too dependent on them. NIce bike by the way!


----------



## Eatontkd (Jul 19, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Out and about on the 🐝 this morning.Trying out a new gadget, a wrist mirror. Cheap and works great....



That looks interesting. Brand?


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 19, 2022)

Eatontkd said:


> That looks interesting. Brand?





			https://www.amazon.com/Aokid-Bicycle-Mirror-Professional-Rotatable/dp/B09X5HT3SW/ref=mp_s_a_1_31?crid=3LIPHBOO249GZ&keywords=wrist+mirror&qid=1658260653&sprefix=wrist+mir%2Caps%2C96&sr=8-31


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 19, 2022)

Thanks Santee  and Ozzie. The serial # puts it as a Dec. 58 frame so it probably was assembled and sold in 1959. It was a mess when I got it and almost ended in the trash. I got the tank from another Caber and the paint is Rustoleum rattle can, wet sanded and polished to a mirror finish.


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

Santee said:


> It's gotten so if I don't have a mirror on my bike it does not feel right. I am too dependent on them. NIce bike by the way!



Never trusted mirrors on my street motorcycles don’t think I would on a bicycle either, gave it some thought? Always look back ? Danger


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Out and about on the 🐝 this morning.Trying out a new gadget, a wrist mirror. Cheap and works great. Forgot to take a water bottle and it’s VERY hot so cutting this ride short at 9 miles. 😩View attachment 1665339
> View attachment 1665340
> 
> View attachment 1665341
> ...



Looks like you got the whole road to yourself 😆


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> Never trusted mirrors on my street motorcycles don’t think I would on a bicycle either, gave it some thought? Always look back ? Danger




I use the mirror to see if somebody is passing on the bike trail so it’s not a surprise. I always stop  and look if I’m on a road. Too many nuts out there.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> Looks like you got the whole road to yourself 😆



Yea not too many people out on the bike path, too hot.


----------



## ian (Jul 19, 2022)

'28 Colson Flyer on a late morning ride. I've been working LOTS on the cottage, and decided some saddle time has been earned. Gonna hit 80 today so I will wait for some shade to land before I get back to work.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> Never trusted mirrors on my street motorcycles don’t think I would on a bicycle either, gave it some thought? Always look back ? Danger






Ernbar said:


> I use the mirror to see if somebody is passing on the bike trail so it’s not a surprise. I always stop  and look if I’m on a road. Too many nuts out there.



Love having a "Rear View" mirror.
i shoot my bright head-light at it, so every driver behind me gets lit; Street riding dark mornings to work.


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

ian said:


> '28 Colson Flyer on a late morning ride. I've been working LOTS on the cottage, and decided some saddle time has been earned. Gonna hit 80 today so I will wait for some shade to land before I get back to work.
> 
> View attachment 1665489
> 
> ...



Awesome front leather pouch !! Neato Ian ! Looks like your seat has some ass sag 🤣😂


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

ian said:


> '28 Colson Flyer on a late morning ride. I've been working LOTS on the cottage, and decided some saddle time has been earned. Gonna hit 80 today so I will wait for some shade to land before I get back to work.
> 
> View attachment 1665489
> 
> ...



You gathering truffles with that pouch? 🤣😂🍄🍄


----------



## ian (Jul 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> You gathering truffles with that pouch? 🤣😂🍄🍄



I wish. Had to make a hardware store run for more fasteners. I get lotsa comments anout my classic/antique rides from the hired help.


----------



## ian (Jul 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> Awesome front leather pouch !! Neato Ian ! Looks like your seat has some ass sag 🤣😂



Ass sag? Look who's talking! JK........


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

ian said:


> Ass sag? Look who's talking! JK........



😂🤣😆😂


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 19, 2022)

A nice toasty 109f at 6:50 pm here in lovely north central Texas,  1980 Schwinn Cruiser weather.  Low this morning was 89f.





The asphalt is soft.


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> A nice toasty 109f at 6:50 pm here in lovely north central Texas,  1980 Schwinn Cruiser weather.  Low this morning was 89f.
> 
> View attachment 1665569
> The asphalt is soft.
> View attachment 1665570



🥵 dang high was 80* ? maybe here? Still hot in the sun, hat & liquids & post ride liquid 🍻


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

mrg said:


> All this talk about WAVES and no pics?🤥, but my daughters in Cabo and said it was 15+ft. 😎, oh well, going Wed so hope there's still something!, over to the car show tonight on the 55 Spitfire.View attachment 1665244
> 
> View attachment 1665245
> 
> ...



It was closed out for the most part, here’s today


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 19, 2022)

Took the Rat Phantom out to the canal tonight


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 19, 2022)

Tonight I took out my Pierce dual suspension bicycle for a spin. It rode like a dream. I had to tighten the hub and adjust the wheel alignment screws in the back. After that it was a totally different bike. Prior to the adjustment the rear wheel was wobbling around as I rode. Feels great to get out especially at night.


----------



## Miq (Jul 19, 2022)

Cool bike @Sped Man !  

Hot quick canal ride on the 48 Columbia Cruiser tonight.


----------



## mrg (Jul 19, 2022)

Was about halfway down this trail before I noticed all the Goatheads/thorns and pulled 20-30 out and the 55 Spitfire still holding air so on to a odd sight, a long closed Kmart parking lot and was wondering why all of a sudden they added all these yellow parking and then seen all the rubber/skidmarks/donuts, takeover crews! taking over intersections/ to do burnouts/donuts ( is this a socal thing??), we just use to race & baja over stuff!, and remember a few months ago hearing a bunch of skidding late one night and had to ride my bike over to see what's up, cool cars & girls but a bunch of fools standing/filming right next to the skidding cars literally getting hit and bumped by them, it was crazy!, The yellow parking stops stopped that!I thought we did some dumb stuff but I think their is a thread about that!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 19, 2022)

Miq said:


> Cool bike @Sped Man !
> 
> Hot quick canal ride on the 48 Columbia Cruiser tonight.
> View attachment 1665688
> View attachment 1665689




On my patio it was 103 at 10:00 pm. The oven door was closed so no wind or breeze. 🥵


----------



## Speed King (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## BFGforme (Jul 20, 2022)

Taco Tuesday night ride, took out the 39 dx with a 2spd! Sweet rider that I always forget about…


































Great ride, around 50 people


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 20, 2022)

Arrived at 5:31 AM






8 hours work; pedal home at 1:36 PM


----------



## ditchpig (Jul 20, 2022)

Nice here.... up north (barely) about 75 in the shade. 
Gotta walk up most of the hills.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 20, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> Nice here.... up north (barely) about 75 in the shade.
> Gotta walk up most of the hills.
> 
> View attachment 1666128
> ...



What a bike!! I love it. I don't even know what it is.


----------



## ian (Jul 20, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> Nice here.... up north (barely) about 75 in the shade.
> Gotta walk up most of the hills.
> 
> View attachment 1666128
> ...



What?!?! No gears?


----------



## ditchpig (Jul 20, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> What a bike!! I love it. I don't even know what it is.



Thanks, it's mostly a '44 BSA parabike.


----------



## ditchpig (Jul 20, 2022)

ian said:


> What?!?! No gears?



Ha ha! No not on this one...it's 48/20 so maybe doable 30...even 20 years ago......not now!


----------



## Thee (Jul 20, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> Ha ha! No not on this one...it's 48/20 so maybe doable 30...even 20 years ago......not now!



48-20 cake walk up a hill ⚙️⚙️⚙️


----------



## fattyre (Jul 20, 2022)

Major Taylor Trail, Chicago.


----------



## GTBruiser (Jul 20, 2022)

Up the hill along the way to work the nightshift on the Scrambler.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 20, 2022)

Modernized 36 Snyder moto around town.


----------



## comet (Jul 20, 2022)

Italvega Super Record fixed


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 20, 2022)

Yellow ride for Longmont bike night  36 Huffman. Enjoy your summer everyone!


----------



## Miq (Jul 20, 2022)

@Balloonoob your Huffman is ancient. I really dig the kickstand.  Different than the usual Miller 3 piece prewar 😎 

Same windy hot push to Kyrene. Same float home. 









48 Columbia Sunset Cruiser.


----------



## ozzie (Jul 20, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1665862
> 
> View attachment 1665863



Monocog?


----------



## mrg (Jul 20, 2022)

Puttin some miles on dad's 55 & checking out some cool wheels!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 21, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Monocog?



No it's a 2019 pl26 cruiser


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 21, 2022)

..


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 21, 2022)

Great to see @Balloonoob @Arthur Roy Brown  & @palepainter at Bike Night last night along with about 125 other riders!







Once again the late afternoon rain made for a perfect evening of riding & visiting with friends! I rode an unusual bike. A West German made Behrens Flying Eagle lightweight with cantilever frame. Real fun bike to ride that has pretty aggressive geometry like a race bike. Very quick!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Jul 21, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Great to see @Balloonoob @Arthur Roy Brown  & @palepainter at Bike Night last night along with about 125 other riders!



Lotsa vintage out there last night.

Busted out the reborn '41 Schwinn with a couple of improvements that were just added.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 21, 2022)

Out on a nice morning ride on the Seminole Cross Trail with my son.


----------



## Thee (Jul 21, 2022)

GTBruiser said:


> View attachment 1666176
> 
> Up the hill along the way to work the nightshift on the Scrambler.



We used to call them “Boato Mags” very cool and heavy 😂🤣😂


----------



## Thee (Jul 21, 2022)

Arthur Roy Brown said:


> Lotsa vintage out there last night.
> 
> Busted out the reborn '41 Schwinn with a couple of improvements that were just added.
> 
> View attachment 1666370



Cool reincarnation!! what gearing you running on that one? 🤔


----------



## Speed King (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## ian (Jul 21, 2022)

Rode the Shelby to the rip-n-run for a new paintbrush for touch-ups on the Cottage.
70 and a nice breeze from the west.
Found a bee tree by accident,  taking a pic by the Sequoia tree in the park. The bees ignored me completely.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 21, 2022)

ian said:


> Rode the Shelby to the rip-n-run for a new paintbrush for touch-ups on the Cottage.
> 70 and a nice breeze from the west.
> Found a bee tree by accident,  taking a pic by the Sequoia tree in the park. The bees ignored me completely.
> 
> ...




Several years back the wife and I visited a vineyard in California where they had acres of lavenders and there must have been thousands of big black and yellow bees buzzing around without bothering us at all. You could hear the humming really well.  I have an orchid tree in my back yard and when it blooms, hundreds of bees are buzzing around it but they don’t bother people at all.


----------



## Thee (Jul 21, 2022)

ian said:


> Rode the Shelby to the rip-n-run for a new paintbrush for touch-ups on the Cottage.
> 70 and a nice breeze from the west.
> Found a bee tree by accident,  taking a pic by the Sequoia tree in the park. The bees ignored me completely.
> 
> ...



Cool sprocket on that one 🙂


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 21, 2022)

Cold front, only 98f, 40% humidity today. 

80 Cruiser, swapped the handlebar to something more stock.


----------



## Thee (Jul 21, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Cold front, only 98f, 40% humidity today.
> 
> 80 Cruiser, swapped the handlebar to something more stock.
> 
> View attachment 1666726



Cold Front 😂🤣😂 Cool tires dude?


----------



## Thee (Jul 21, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1666358
> 
> View attachment 1666359
> 
> ...



Sweet !! that chain guard is the bomb !! Nice


----------



## Thee (Jul 21, 2022)

ian said:


> Rode the Shelby to the rip-n-run for a new paintbrush for touch-ups on the Cottage.
> 70 and a nice breeze from the west.
> Found a bee tree by accident,  taking a pic by the Sequoia tree in the park. The bees ignored me completely.
> 
> ...



I’m starting to get a hankerin for some of those long A*% Bars Y’all are so fond of


----------



## ian (Jul 21, 2022)

Thee said:


> I’m starting to get a hankerin for some of those long A*% Bars Y’all are so fond of



You'll never go back. They remind me of the '80’s,  riding around HB and Lake Perris.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 21, 2022)

Tonight I took out the Shelby Lindy Flyer for a ride. Rode like a dream. I parked it by St. Sylvester's Elementary school. The Schwinn family donated their mansion to the church. St. Sylvester Church knocked it down and put up a school. Today there is no sign honoring the family that did so much for its community and church. How soon they forget...


----------



## Miq (Jul 21, 2022)

Thee said:


> Cool sprocket on that one 🙂



A little spoked wheel between the big spoked wheels


----------



## Miq (Jul 21, 2022)

Still dialing in my puddle shots tonight.


----------



## mrg (Jul 21, 2022)

Another great socal evening, weirdly been a mild summer here so far!, got home from the beach and rode the 41 Planes & Trains over to Paramount fo a concert in the park, good food trucks and ck out the LA Tap Truck! but the Fleetwood Smack tribute band a little to soft so a couple of miles over to the Bellflower Blvd street fest and a Country Rock band and a lot of stuff going on then stepped into Steelcraft ( restaurants & brewerys etc. in steel containers ) and watched the Dodgers beat up on the Giants on the big screen!, then down the street to the LA CO fire museum for a quick tour. There was also a big Lakewood concert in the park a few more miles away but ran out of time.


----------



## GUSMC (Jul 22, 2022)

Bought a garden ornament on Gumtree. Gave it a bit of a clean up and took it for a trip
Turned out to be a great rider!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 22, 2022)

24,501 posts; most of them bike rides.😉
Far east riding buddy @Jimmy V with California kid style;
Miss ya Jim!
Keep Riding!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 22, 2022)

Coconut 🥥 STRAWBERRY 🍓 ++ MORE 🥥😋 Since 1974....






I ride This one! 1937 Roadmaster, MADE HERE THE GREATEST CLEVELAND OH. 🥰  BACK IN 1937...TOOO 1 OF THE BEST!!! THE HONEY HUT ICE CREAM LITTLE STORE = PEQUEÑA TIENDITA...
  🙏  ✌️  🤝  🥰  🤝  ✌️  🙏


----------



## tacochris (Jul 22, 2022)

GUSMC said:


> Bought a garden ornament on Gumtree. Gave it a bit of a clean up and took it for a trip
> Turned out to be a great rider!View attachment 1666651
> View attachment 1666820
> 
> ...



Another "yard art" bike saved!  Very cool transformation too!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 22, 2022)

Quick 32 mile run, to Sunset Beach and back home.
1935 Vevet deLuxe


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 22, 2022)

Miq said:


> Still dialing in my puddle shots tonight.
> View attachment 1666794View attachment 1666795



Wonderful photos @Miq.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Ernbar (Jul 22, 2022)

Out this early evening on the Repro Roadmaster. Heat index today was 104. Right now it’s 88 but heat index makes it feel like 96. However not having that burning sun makes it tolerable.


----------



## Thee (Jul 22, 2022)

Went And Did laps on the Space Cadet Starlet cranking old tunes while my better 1/2 walked, I put a little Thrash on it lol hahaha


----------



## Santee (Jul 22, 2022)

Rolling the 53 S.D.


----------



## IngoMike (Jul 22, 2022)

Everyday rider.....stamped on 10/31/64......Halloween of '64 KSHD.....I ride this bike everyday, only a mile or so to get to work, but the perfect warmup to get the day started, pushing 55#'s plus my basket load! Pedals have been replaced since this photo, and may be replaced again soon......


----------



## mrg (Jul 22, 2022)

Nice day to be out in Santiago ( DRY ) creek on the 41 P&T.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 23, 2022)

Northern Rail Trail on my '64 Jaguar. A beautiful day to be out. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2022)

1941 Mercury Pacemaker


----------



## Miq (Jul 23, 2022)

Nice tunnel shot @Hammerhead!

Got out early and the sun was stuck behind the clouds.  A bitter 85F when I bundled up and hit the canal.








Ultra slow balance ride through the Gilbert Farmers Market. I had to put my foot down a couple times. 😁






48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 23, 2022)

1968 Stingray Deluxe slow and easy through the park. I miss the snow.


----------



## Thee (Jul 23, 2022)

IngoMike said:


> Everyday rider.....stamped on 10/31/64......Halloween of '64 KSHD.....I ride this bike everyday, only a mile or so to get to work, but the perfect warmup to get the day started, pushing 55#'s plus my basket load! Pedals have been replaced since this photo, and may be replaced again soon......
> View attachment 1667454



😍 almost bought that one!  you need the Skull 💀💀💀🎃🎃🎃


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2022)

The Waning Crescent moon was up for today's ride,
1937 AERO KING, Schwinn double-bar roadster.😎






1st trip was quick, with fewer folks on the path.



A lot of riders out on Saturday.
Let's go again.🥳





Simon is riding/camping this weekend, to "Clear his head".
Fun to meet folks out enjoying what's around us.
Great day/ride.🥰 62 miles.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 23, 2022)

Thee said:


> 😍 almost bought that one!  you need the Skull 💀💀💀🎃🎃🎃



Different bike same stamp date only mine is the 666 bike haha


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 23, 2022)

Morning ride before it got warm.

A chilly 87 at 8am.





78 Huffy


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 23, 2022)

Rode my“King Ray“ with the Gateway Coasters today.


----------



## Santee (Jul 23, 2022)

Rolling with my wife. Broadway Pier, San Diego. “Comic Con” time of summer. Super Heroes all over the place!


----------



## Thee (Jul 23, 2022)

Went for a bomb with my neighbor, chucked him a bike & the stem was loose so I threw the old blue at him, he moto’d the heck outta it 🤣😆


----------



## ozzie (Jul 24, 2022)

Returned home from Greece yesterday and this was my first ride in over 2 months. It felt great to be back on my hot rodded ‘51 Panther plus I needed to begin burning off the 5lbs I put on, thanks to my mother in law’s fantastic cooking!


State Library of Victoria in the background. The oldest public library in Australia and one of the world’s first free libraries.



Domed reading Room.


----------



## mrg (Jul 24, 2022)

Their doing some work in the Rio San Gabriel so had to take some detours on the 41 DX


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 24, 2022)

can never get enough ridin on this corvette ..goin' on  65 yrs ....just 39 more years left  .. if eye my mouth shut ..


----------



## AndyA (Jul 24, 2022)

Rode the orange crush to buy bagels before it gets too hot. Closeup of the bagel buckle attached.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 24, 2022)

.


----------



## ian (Jul 24, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> Northern Rail Trail on my '64 Jaguar. A beautiful day to be out. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1667686
> View attachment 1667687
> View attachment 1667688
> ...



Awesome pics as usual! Especially the one in the culvert!


----------



## ian (Jul 24, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1668201



Looks hot there already!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 24, 2022)

ian said:


> Looks hot there already!



Get out in the summer around 6ish cause it gets to a 100 in a hurry here in North Texas


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 24, 2022)

Morning ride around South Oxfordshire today.
Out on the Morot, 30 miles.
Dorchester Abbey Lych Gate.....






Blewburton Hill and the Berkshire Downs.....




...another lovely day.


----------



## Jimmy V (Jul 24, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> 24,501 posts; most of them bike rides.😉
> Far east riding buddy @Jimmy V with California kid style;
> Miss ya Jim!
> Keep Riding!
> View attachment 1666834



Thanks @tripple3! I made several loops around this cement pad at the park and thought of you as I was doing it.. I'll never achieve your level of no- hands awesomeness! This bike tracks very well and super smooth pavement a good combination. Miss riding with you, hopefully will make it out in the fall. We are trying to get a somewhat regular ride going in the Grand Rapids, Mi. area which I'll post in "events" when we dates. I'm not in charge but I'll pass the word so that any CABERS in the area can join us if they'd like.. VERY informal at this point.


----------



## Miq (Jul 24, 2022)

Still cool this morning. I fixed the front tube and went for a long ride on Gramp’s 41 New World. The flat overcast light always brings out the age, but this bike still rolls as smooth as ice across miles of desert.



Pretty carefree ride with hardly anyone out. Serpentine hands free goofing and sections of single speed sprinting.















41 BFG New World


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2022)

Miq said:


> Still cool this morning. I fixed the front tube and went for a long ride on Gramp’s 41 New World. The flat overcast light always brings out the age, but this bike still rolls as smooth as ice across miles of desert.
> View attachment 1668399
> Pretty carefree ride with hardly anyone out. Serpentine hands free goofing and sections of single speed sprinting.
> View attachment 1668405
> ...




My brand new to me stupid smart iPhone said we are supposed to be getting pounded by rain today, and with a warning of valley wide flooding! I think I'll go back to my dumb flip phone, it never gave me fake news or updates.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 24, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
Take out a "House Bike" 
Christmas 1953, New model '54 Wasp, in brand new "Opalescent Green"🥰



Big surf event here all week...





long distance circuits...



made it to church 2 weeks in a row...😎





custom dust-flap, original Schwinn Typhoon Cords.🤓



Rode home, 24 miles Wasp;
switched bikes to go to the beach, "Genuine Antique" Great Western moto-bike,
still covered in spider-webs and a few leaves, this bike is a machine.🥳



12 miles round-trip for this one.
Great day with 2 bikes to the beach, that don't get down there too often....😎


----------



## mrg (Jul 24, 2022)

Went up the Rio San Gabriel today, really wanted to bring home that piece of pipe, it was about 4' long & 14" wide and would be a great base for my big vice but it was probably 400-500 lbs, really!, there were a few lying around and I think either they fell off a truck or the homeless rolled them down the riverbed!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 25, 2022)

LOVE ❤️ RIDE THIS ONE 1936 R.MASTER..

MADE HERE IN THE GREATEST!!! CLEVELAND! OH! BACK IN 1936..
🙏   🥰 ✌️🤝🥰  🙏

















































LAKE ERIE...Q. LINDO ES===WHAT @
 BEAUTIFUL 😍 LAKE!!!
✌️🙌🤝🙌


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 25, 2022)

Adjustments and lubed up and ready for the Rolling Relics Annual San Francisco Ride this Saturday! Bike is 1938 Schwinn model BA170 w/forebrake option and full floating saddle.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 25, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> ready for the Rolling Relics Annual San Francisco Ride this Saturday! Bike is 1938 Schwinn model BA170 w/forebrake option and full floating saddle.



Wow Tyler, awesome bike!
Wish we could make it back up to S.F. this year;
miss all you folks up there, around the Bay.😎
Back to work today, '40 Western Flyer still rolling.


----------



## mrg (Jul 25, 2022)

More shakedown miles over to a shop in Norwalk to see why 3rd gear jumps sometime, everything's adjusted right so not sure.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 25, 2022)

Rode the neighborhood tonite with my Daughter! 41 Schwinn and a 36 Wards Hawthorne.


----------



## ozzie (Jul 25, 2022)

mrg said:


> More shakedown miles over to a shop in Norwalk to see why 3rd gear jumps sometime, everything's adjusted right so not sure.View attachment 1669080
> View attachment 1669081
> 
> View attachment 1669082
> ...



Sweet bike. My guess looking at the photos its a nexus 7. Check if the 2 yellow or 2 red marks on the hub line up with selector in 4th gear. Also make sure the cable is not binding.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 25, 2022)

Needed an afternoon cruise….


----------



## Thee (Jul 25, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> My brand new to me stupid smart iPhone said we are supposed to be getting pounded by rain today, and with a warning of valley wide flooding! I think I'll go back to my dumb flip phone, it never gave me fake news or updates.



LMFAO 😂🤣🤪 flip phone hahaha I’ll give you a couple old Razors? Or are those too modern LOLOL hahaha !! Is this you Dad?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 25, 2022)

Thee said:


> LMFAO 😂🤣🤪 flip phone hahaha I’ll give you a couple old Razors? Or are those too modern LOLOL hahaha !! Is this you Dad?



Hey, if you just need a phone and not a damn toy or a map to show you that you're totally lost once again, the flip phone is the cats meow. Now go take a selfie and post it on Faceplant while you're sitting on the toilet. 😜


----------



## Thee (Jul 25, 2022)

Rode the Red Rocket again today!! crown point Mission bay 







loop 14miles? with @BFGforme & the Misses, great weather good times, BFG had a pearsons? Raging Air Raid siren ? Rad cleared me a path to hit the afterburners 🚀🚀🚀


----------



## Thee (Jul 25, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Hey, if you just need a phone and not a damn toy or a map to show you that you're totally lost once again, the flip phone is the cats meow. Now go take a selfie and post it on Faceplant while you're sitting on the toilet. 😜



I usually take the faceplant into the door opposite the commode !! But I’ll give that the old college try 😜🤪😎


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 25, 2022)

Great ride..


----------



## BrianInPA (Jul 25, 2022)

My nephew and I cruising the Great Allegheny Passage outside of Pittsburgh


----------



## Thee (Jul 25, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Hey, if you just need a phone and not a damn toy or a map to show you that you're totally lost once again, the flip phone is the cats meow. Now go take a selfie and post it on Faceplant while you're sitting on the toilet. 😜



We Can’t get the fancy tv to work, 😅😂🤣


----------



## mrg (Jul 25, 2022)

Over to the car show on the Hiawatha then stopped by a friends on the ride home.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## AndyA (Jul 26, 2022)

Rode the ol' Lotus Excelle to the library. It has down tube shifters for 12 speeds. Trekking bars have replaced drop bars. Trekking bars provide multiple hand positions while avoiding drops, which are tough on the (literally) old back. From what I see, most people with drops are on the hoods most of the time anyway.


----------



## Miq (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 27, 2022)

Another Scorcher yesterday, BUT! a little Mild Custom goes a long way!


----------



## ian (Jul 27, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Great ride..View attachment 1669224
> View attachment 1669225
> 
> View attachment 1669226
> ...



Don't get that animal tail caught in the siren!


----------



## Thee (Jul 27, 2022)

ian said:


> Don't get that animal tail caught in the siren!



It did hahaha


----------



## ian (Jul 27, 2022)

Thee said:


> It did hahaha



So. Was the sound the siren, or the animal?


----------



## Thee (Jul 27, 2022)

ian said:


> So. Was the sound the siren, or the animal?



Indiscernible couldn’t tell


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 27, 2022)

Several of my vintage bikes came from friends i met on the cabe.this 41 Firestone pilot came from mark @tripple3 i added the tank,light,chain tread tires from @John  and the fully restored sliding rail saddle by @rustjunkie and cant forget one of my sure-spin gasless radial engine hand made by my friend joe


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 27, 2022)

1939 Elgin on a hot summer day.


----------



## Mikeob (Jul 27, 2022)

Columbia twosome 70's era. This things a tank


----------



## mruiz (Jul 27, 2022)

power went out today


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 27, 2022)

Long ride this morning through some new areas on the ’80 Cruiser. Rode past a custom glass fabricator that I used to cross paths with on jobs and it made for a colorful backdrop.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 27, 2022)

Cool bike Bird @birdzgarage personal touches make it "Special"🥰😎🥳
Today, another "Work Day", workin' it....


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 27, 2022)

Another killer day for taco Tuesday in the Oside on the 40 ratrod, and half the tail has been eaten by the siren! @JGG brought a killer 24” bmx hes gonna be listing soon! Thinking best part was dude riding wheelie around the circle! Probably 50-60 people last night!













































Dog runs with us every week! @JGG got to meet doppelgänger with same name just little shorter….lol


----------



## Nashman (Jul 27, 2022)

ian said:


> Dig those two beach babes!! ⛱️



Reminds me of an advertisement.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 27, 2022)

Can’t get video to load, but guy did wheelie without front wheel…


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2022)

1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.


----------



## mrg (Jul 27, 2022)

More shakedown rides, had problems with the Hiawatha/Murry frame so had to redo ( now on a Collegiate frame ) 2 days before the big ride, had to meet up with a caber so rode a different area, Compton creek!


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 27, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> Northern Rail Trail on my '64 Jaguar. A beautiful day to be out. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead
> View attachment 1667686
> View attachment 1667687
> View attachment 1667688
> ...



Man, this is a real beaut. Love those bear traps. And that tunnel shot did some real psychedelic stuff on my phone screen.


----------



## hatz4katz (Jul 28, 2022)

Top of the World, Laguna Beach


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 28, 2022)

Since Maurice has been grounded for a bit I decided to take it out for Bike Night last night. The theme was "Duct Tape" which allowed me to wear my special shirt made for the occasion!



















A beautiful evening with 187 riders!!🙂 We had 200 last week.

Before the ride started my friend Nancy, who has become a Die Hard regular, made me a t-shirt to poke fun at me for crashing a couple weeks ago at the top of the new parking structure. My new favorite t-shirt!!!!🥰😍🤩🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## mrg (Jul 28, 2022)

Almost forgot,put a few more miles on the 41 Elgin going to the car show last nite.


----------



## comet (Jul 28, 2022)

Just got this yesterday. Mercian Professional track bike 1988. First pic is yesterdays ride with the original bars and then the other pics are from today with a bullhorn bar off another bike. I'll post more in the International Bicycles forum. Sweet ride.


----------



## comet (Jul 28, 2022)

Pics for above.


----------



## ian (Jul 28, 2022)

Took the trusty Shelby Traveler out to put the Redband kickback hub to a test. I'm happy to say it's ready for the Discovery trail ride Sunday in SW Washington. Paved trails, firm sand, and whatever else shows up. Anybody wanna go with me?


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 28, 2022)

Early morning 16 mile ride on the 1974 Le Tour. What a smooth rolling and shifting bike.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 28, 2022)

ian said:


> Took the trusty Shelby Traveler out to put the Redband kickback hub to a test. I'm happy to say it's ready for the Discovery trail ride Sunday in SW Washington. Paved trails, firm sand, and whatever else shows up. Anybody wanna go with me?
> 
> View attachment 1670824
> 
> ...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 28, 2022)

tacochris said:


> View attachment 1670909



You took the words right out of my mouth haha


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 28, 2022)

Well it got back to feeling like the surface of the sun today so I kept the ride short and sweet maybe later if the rain cools us off I'll try again. Feeling like a kid again bombing through the park on my '70 Stingray.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 28, 2022)

Ride to work week.
co-worker Chief is riding his Indian to Sturgiss for awhile...😎see ya in September.
It has been a "calendar year" riding this '40 WF HD to HB shop for work; time flies.
Riding is the Best Part of Every Day.🥳


----------



## Thee (Jul 28, 2022)

Wife said “what bike are you riding? I’m riding my white snow sparkle” “ Ok I guess the Red one again then” 







Little did I know I was in for a real treat! “Vinny” let me take a spin on his Super Custom ‘73 Typhoon!! 😎

What a Stroke of Luck !! Haha thanks Vinny!!


----------



## ian (Jul 28, 2022)

Thee said:


> Wife said “what bike are you riding? I’m riding my white snow sparkle” “ Ok I guess the Red one again then” View attachment 1670940View attachment 1670942View attachment 1670943View attachment 1670944Little did I know I was in for a real treat! “Vinny” let me take a spin on his Super Custom ‘73 Typhoon!! 😎View attachment 1670946What a Stroke of Luck !! Haha thanks Vinny!!



I want them saddle bags!!!


----------



## tacochris (Jul 28, 2022)

Took a ride on the “Johnny Cash” 52 a moment ago...not a long ride but enough to know i need to fine tune a few things.
Man its sexy!  
Added a pic at the bottom to show how i got it.


----------



## Thee (Jul 28, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Took a ride on the “Johnny Cash” 52 a moment ago...not a long ride but enough to know i need to fine tune a few things.
> Man its sexy!
> Added a pic at the bottom to show how i got it.
> 
> ...



“One Piece at a Time” ? 🎶🎵🎼🪕 LOL


----------



## tacochris (Jul 28, 2022)

Thee said:


> “One Piece at a Time” ? 🎶🎵🎼🪕 LOL



Bingo!  😆


----------



## Thee (Jul 28, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Bingo!  😆



Cool bike & that makes it all the better! Haha !   I need a “I’ve been everywhere bike” lol


----------



## tacochris (Jul 28, 2022)

Thee said:


> Cool bike & that makes it all the better! Haha !   I need a “I’ve been everywhere bike” lol



Its my last “scavenger hunt” build because its too much stress/headache to build from scratch but its pretty cool to see a bike that was parted and left for dead, turn back into a complete, awesome bike again!


----------



## Thee (Jul 28, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Its my last “scavenger hunt” build because its too much stress/headache to build from scratch but its pretty cool to see a bike that was parted and left for dead, turn back into a complete, awesome bike again!



Most of my bikes are scavenged scratchers, well mostly, got a few OG’s I suppose, no stress Bro we only need one piece at a time 🙂 sumtin to look forward to………………😎


----------



## tacochris (Jul 28, 2022)

Thee said:


> Most of my bikes are scavenged scratchers, well mostly, got a few OG’s I suppose, no stress Bro we only need one piece at a time 🙂 sumtin to look forward to………………😎



I will admit...it keeps me busy.  Lol


----------



## tacochris (Jul 28, 2022)

Just did a ride with the kiddo...


----------



## Thee (Jul 28, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Just did a ride with the kiddo...
> 
> View attachment 1671130



Nice Ray pops


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 28, 2022)

I took out my SilverKing Hex bar tonight. Rode this bad boy to St. John Berchmans Church in Logan Square. Awesome ride great bike.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 28, 2022)

Another 45 miles on the 'Cycles Morot' yesterday. 
Forgot to take a photo,  but thankfully my friend Jamie did.....




...pictured casually leaning against the parapet of a Victorian railway bridge built  by Isembard Kingdom Brunel.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Another 45 miles on the 'Cycles Morot' yesterday.
> Forgot to take a photo,  but thankfully my friend Jamie did.....
> View attachment 1671162
> 
> ...pictured casually leaning against the parapet of a Victorian railway bridge built  by Isembard Kingdom Brunel.




Sure looks like that machine was abandoned and left in the weeds for years. The owner sure had that saddle sealed pretty good! 😉


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Jul 29, 2022)

Thee said:


> Cool reincarnation!! what gearing you running on that one? 🤔



Somewhere around 55 gear inches.  The Sturmey rear cog is way smaller than the one that came with the hub.

Recent upgrayedds are powdercoat, Tange Falcon headset and SE Landing Gear fork.


----------



## Jimmy V (Jul 29, 2022)

Muscle bike ride with friends in Grand Haven Mi. Thursday evening. I don’t have a muscle bike so I rode the blue camelback frame Collegiate that I found on the side of the road a few years ago. Put some Wild apehangers on it and a seat and had a good rider!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Thee (Jul 29, 2022)

Jimmy V said:


> Muscle bike ride with friends in Grand Haven Mi. Thursday evening. I don’t have a muscle bike so I rode the blue camelback frame Collegiate that I found on the side of the road a few years ago. Put some Wild apehangers on it and a seat and had a good rider!
> 
> View attachment 1671310
> 
> View attachment 1671311



Cool, resembles a fast back frame, thought it was till I looked at the wheels 🙂


----------



## ian (Jul 29, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Another 45 miles on the 'Cycles Morot' yesterday.
> Forgot to take a photo,  but thankfully my friend Jamie did.....
> View attachment 1671162
> 
> ...pictured casually leaning against the parapet of a Victorian railway bridge built  by Isembard Kingdom Brunel.



This would make a great B/W picture.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 29, 2022)

Early morning ride on the 39 Elgin, tires were low, aired them up to discover I needed to true the front wheel. Handles better now, far more comfortable with the new saddle as well.    Gonna  be the last ride until next Thursday, have to head over to Midland for a project tomorrow morning. No room in the truck for a bike.  😢


----------



## ian (Jul 29, 2022)

Out for an early morning ride on the '35 Colson. Gonna be another great day in the PNW!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 29, 2022)

Today's morning commute.....




...and a reprise of yesterday, but in B/W for @ian


ian said:


> This would make a great B/W picture.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 29, 2022)

ian said:


> Out for an early morning ride on the '35 Colson.



Out for an early morning ride on the '35 Huffman.😎






Friends of the morning beach community.🥰



Nice to have a day-off work;
to do 52 miles of smiles.😀


----------



## ian (Jul 29, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Out for an early morning ride on the '35 Huffman.😎
> View attachment 1671493
> View attachment 1671494
> Friends of the morning beach community.🥰
> ...



Wish I had friends like yours. The bikes could even be cousins  😀


----------



## ian (Jul 29, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Today's morning commute.....
> View attachment 1671491
> 
> ...and a reprise of yesterday, but in B/W for @ian
> ...



That's what I'm talking about  😀


----------



## marching_out (Jul 29, 2022)

Technically earlier this week. Vacation in South Haven Michigan. Took the vacation Suburbans out on the Kal-Haven trail.











Saw this cool bike rack in town.


----------



## Thee (Jul 29, 2022)

Ok


ian said:


> Out for an early morning ride on the '35 Colson. Gonna be another great day in the PNW!
> 
> View attachment 1671432
> 
> ...



Swoop a 180 on that ramp Ian !!!


----------



## ian (Jul 29, 2022)

Thee said:


> Ok
> 
> Swoop a 180 on that ramp Ian !!!



Haha! The skater dudes would laugh at that for sure.


----------



## Thee (Jul 29, 2022)

Did Laps on this one & the Spaced Out Sprocket 

Taught the misses how to shift a kickback, fast learner, she said “that’s my bike make it a single speed” lol she dug it & shifted fine but I guess it’s just not her speed 😂🤣 cool I’ll put em on sumtin else !!!!! “And Take off that Damn Tail Too” Dave hahahahaha , OK yes dear 😎


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 29, 2022)

1947 Silver King


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 29, 2022)

A short ride to the mailbox for "stuff", a quick jaunt to the other end of my street, and back home to the AC.......🥵


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jul 29, 2022)

1938 westfield Niagara......at the Falls. With the boy......great ride.


----------



## Santee (Jul 29, 2022)

Rolling the Black Roadster today. 🇺🇸


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 30, 2022)

From my shop to yours!
Have a GREAT weekend all!


----------



## Monarkman (Jul 30, 2022)

In Matthews, NC again today, way too hot even at 8:30am 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Monarkman (Jul 30, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Love all your pics Darren @dnc1
> Finished up the work-week pedaling this machine.🥰
> View attachment 1658879



Wow! What a beauty!👍🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 30, 2022)

.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 30, 2022)

Saturday is busy at the beach.



Lot of friends at the beach.



They said i should go "Electric","like everyone else". 
...they have no idea...
i said none of them lasts All Day; no thanks.😎
52 miles, 1935 Huffman, old/new mixing it up at the edge of North America, 07/30/2022


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 30, 2022)

Put my recently purchased 1978 Mesinger seat on my first, last and only BMX today. Took it for a nice run tonight. Fits like it was born there!! Happy Saturday!😉


----------



## SKPC (Jul 30, 2022)

Carbon Ibis mtb below at 9500ft on a long loop today.



A bit higher up.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 31, 2022)

.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 31, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Another killer day for taco Tuesday in the Oside on the 40 ratrod, and half the tail has been eaten by the siren! @JGG brought a killer 24” bmx hes gonna be listing soon! Thinking best part was dude riding wheelie around the circle! Probably 50-60 people last night!View attachment 1670305
> View attachment 1670306
> 
> View attachment 1670307
> ...



Nice use of colors on the bike - even better, your photo presentation with the colors in the sky - good job. 

I've been riding, too - nothing noteworthy until today - but you guys been riding 23 pages since I played on this thread. 
Good Sunday morning group.  In the 7 mi uptown to downtown sprint to the Alamodome, I managed to catch an e-bike that left early. 
If you count that, I came in 3rd. 




What made today noteworthy, I finally had my fill of the giant track bars Tad delivered on the Merican I bought from him.  This bike turned into a big money project for me and I intended to make it ride like the money I put into it.  Found a great ebay buy on Cinelli Dream Bars (64 Giro) and sorely needed to replace the brake cable housings.  The bars are an inch closer reach, and an inch closer drop, also let me drop my stem a half-inch - Perfection at last.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 31, 2022)

Last night was Official Cruise Night in town. The hot rods get to cruise Main St. & not get hassled too much. Everyone is typically well behaved & folks hang out to watch all the cool cars, trucks, motorcycles, etc. I have a thing for old station wagons & ratty old pick ups. Especially rat rods. This is my ideal truck seen in one of the parking lots where the clubs hang out in between drags up & down Main. 😍 



My fave wagon of the night. Having a later model 300c for a work car, I've become a Mopar fan. Love this Chrysler with all original interior. Also came from a Western Colorado town like me.🙂



Speaking of Mopars & trucks, there was a small lot full of Roadrunners, 'Cudas, Challengers but this cab over does it for me!👍👍




I decided to take Maurice as you can see above. Had a great night cruising around & checking out some cool cars & meeting interesting people. I even ran into @Balloonoob after stopping by the house for a beer & bowl of Fruit Loops.(gotta replace burnt calories & stay hydrated you know.😉)


There's also a cool VW sitting in a car lot.








Had to use the disco light later in the evening. For safety.👍


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Jul 31, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Last night was Official Cruise Night in town. The hot rods get to cruise Main St. & not get hassled too much. Everyone is typically well behaved & folks hang out to watch all the cool cars, trucks, motorcycles, etc. I have a thing for ild station wagons & ratty old pick ups. Especially rat rods. This is my ideal truck seen in one of the parking lots where the clubs hang out in between drags up & down Main. 😍



My g/f and I were dining on a patio on Main, so we got to watch some of the classics go by.  No pics, but she rode her coaster brake cruiser Lotus and I had the 1940 Schwinn BMX conversion out for the occasion.  By the time we left, most of what was left cruising was the backfiring fartcan brigade, so we just bailed.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 31, 2022)

'roun-N-roun' Vet's Stadium Cycle Swap;
'37 AERO KING


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 31, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> 'roun-N-roun' Vet's Stadium Cycle Swap;
> '37 AERO KING
> View attachment 1672416



when you gotta go


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 31, 2022)

Arthur Roy Brown said:


> My g/f and I were dining on a patio on Main, so we got to watch some of the classics go by.  No pics, but she rode her coaster brake cruiser Lotus and I had the 1940 Schwinn BMX conversion out for the occasion.  By the time we left, most of what was left cruising was the backfiring fartcan brigade, so we just bailed.





It all came to an end with a crash on the north end in the southbound lane. Saw them putting the girl through DUI protocol but apparently she passed. She wasn't part of the cruise. Probably busy mesmerized by the "Almighty Glowing Rectangle". 🤷‍♂️


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 31, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Last night was Official Cruise Night in town. The hot rods get to cruise Main St. & not get hassled too much. Everyone is typically well behaved & folks hang out to watch all the cool cars, trucks, motorcycles, etc. I have a thing for ild station wagons & ratty old pick ups. Especially rat rods. This is my ideal truck seen in one of the parking lots where the clubs hang out in between drags up & down Main. 😍 View attachment 1672392
> 
> My fave wagon of the night. Having a later model 300c for a work car, I've become a Mopar fan. Love this Chrysler with all original interior. Also came from a Western Colorado town like me.🙂View attachment 1672395
> 
> ...




@ MR.MONKEYARMS:

 ICan Say Much More But...

ONLY I AM GOING TO SAY!!!


MAAAAMAAACIIITAAA QUERIDA... 👏  👏 👏✌️🥰🤝🇺🇲🇺🇲🇺🇲🇺🇲🙏🙏🙏

BEAUTIFUL, BEAUTIFUL CLASICS!!!


----------



## comet (Jul 31, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> Nice use of colors on the bike - even better, your photo presentation with the colors in the sky - good job.
> 
> I've been riding, too - nothing noteworthy until today - but you guys been riding 23 pages since I played on this thread.
> Good Sunday morning group.  In the 7 mi uptown to downtown sprint to the Alamodome, I managed to catch an e-bike that left early.
> ...



I rode my Mercian this morning also. Got to get the ride in before it gets too hot.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 31, 2022)

@comet
It's been hot here since April - we're in the 2nd year of a terrible drought. 
Been getting my metabolism rides early on the greenway - rolling by 7am - 60 mi/wk. 
Enjoying my new bars so much, I'm taking the Merc again tomorrow.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 31, 2022)

Well now; picked up something special at the cycle swap today:



So we went for a ride...



yes; hand-painted. Fantastic work as usual by Tom @TWBikesnstripes 





1936 Electric, C-model Schwinn, gets _More Love!🥰😎🥳_


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 31, 2022)

Wife and I took our littlest one on a nice 20 mile ride this morning. Had a blast. Perfect weather. Hadn’t had the chance to get some decent pictures of these two yet, so we stopped at our local Fort to do that.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 31, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> Nice use of colors on the bike - even better, your photo presentation with the colors in the sky - good job.
> 
> I've been riding, too - nothing noteworthy until today - but you guys been riding 23 pages since I played on this thread.
> Good Sunday morning group.  In the 7 mi uptown to downtown sprint to the Alamodome, I managed to catch an e-bike that left early.
> ...



...perfection indeed.

50 wonderful miles on the '49 Ciclos Minaco I today.
Wonderful ride through the South Oxfordshire countryside once more to meet up with the Oxford section of the V-CC for a short but fun filled ride with a special, private collection viewing at the end, of which I can say no more.

On my way to the start, pictured on one of the little bridges over the River Thame in Cuddesdon.....








...some climbing involved too today, but nowhere near as epic as that undertaken by @SKPC.....




On the official ride, we stopped to look at the octagonal windmill above Wheatley. 
If you zoom in you can see one of the the broken sails; caused by storm damage a little while ago.....




We also stopped here.....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 31, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> ...perfection indeed.
> 
> 50 wonderful miles on the '49 Ciclos Minaco I today.
> Wonderful ride through the South Oxfordshire countryside once more to meet up with the Oxford section of the V-CC for a short but fun filled ride with a special, private collection viewing at the end, of which I can say no more.
> ...



those are sexy photos - good day on The CABE


----------



## ian (Jul 31, 2022)

15 miles on the Shelby Traveler. Nice cool PNW weather, fog and a light onshore breeze. Ilwaco to Long Beach WA, with my riding buddy Chad on his Hawthorne Silver King. Some nice paving, and lotsa packed sand.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 31, 2022)

Out for awhile on the 36 Snyder badged "Wards Hawthorne" a bike less adept at climbing but if forced to it will climb.😄   Those landscape photos @dnc1 are very, very nice.  Beauty shorts @ian, classic!


----------



## ian (Jul 31, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Out for awhile on the 36 Snyder badged "Wards Hawthorne" a bike less adept at climbing but if forced to will climb.😄   Those landscape photos @dnc1 are very nice.  Beauty shorts @ian, classic!
> View attachment 1672699
> View attachment 1672700
> View attachment 1672701
> View attachment 1672702



@SKPC  they are definitely hi-viz attire!!


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 31, 2022)

My friends from Cebu City came to visit in my hometown Carcar, Cebu yesterday. They brought their bikes, so i took them for a short ride around town. Rode my monark, one rode his phantom the other his schwinn cantilever(B6 build), and the other one borrowed my straight bar.  Posing at some of the old buildings/houses from the Spanish and American era.










Border between San Fernando and Carcar.




Mancao Ancestral House




Old Dispensary building




Noel Ancestral house




Statue of “Leon Kilat”
Lieutenant-General Pantaleón Villegas y Soldi, better known by his nom-de-guerre León Kilat, was a Filipino revolutionary leader in Cebu during the Philippine Revolution against the Spanish Empire. He was born in Bacong, Negros Oriental, to Policarpio Villegas and Doña Úrsula Soldi.




“Balay na Tisa”  Sarmiento-Osmeña house




And of course, went to buy a kilo or two of the famous and delicious “Carcar Lechon” 
Carcar is also known for our delicacies “chicharon and ampao(rice cake)”


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 1, 2022)

Just got off a morning ride - know you're tired of seeing this bike




but I finally got the shot I wanted here:


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 1, 2022)

Wanted to go out earlier on my 1973 Continental but got tied up with other stuff, eventually made it out by 11 ish. It was getting hotter by the minute so I had to cut the ride short to 14 miles and hugged as much shade as I could to keep cool. 😕


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 1, 2022)

Back to work Monday, riding the same WF.
Rolling nicely on that old 1" chain;
fresh coat of "White Lightning"😎


----------



## fattyre (Aug 1, 2022)

@tripple3 ?   Still hangin em out?  Always replicated, never duplicated!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 1, 2022)

fattyre said:


> @tripple3 ? Still hangin em out? Always replicated, never duplicated!



Yes YES *YES @fattyre *
thanks for the love of flyin' FREE!!!🥰🥳😎



Saturday, 07/30/2022
...shadow/light perspective, shows us small;
like children....🥰


----------



## comet (Aug 1, 2022)

Been riding the Mercian the last two days. Went from 90’s yesterday to 70’s today with a little rain. Enough to cut short my ride so the bike wouldn’t get wet.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 1, 2022)

rode this one today. just up the street and back. 1953 Frame. one of the "Crusty Dozen" I bought. put 5W30 in the oil hole and WD40 on the chain. drivetrain is still a bit stiff. it is slightly less rusty now than in the picture. has some cool old tires on it.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 2, 2022)

These "Honkers" get honkin' with me most every after-noon.🥳


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 2, 2022)

Finally got my 36 majestic motorbike back from Tom @TWBikesnstripes for some touch up work and put correct front fender braces on it and took a spin on it besides the the Swapmeet yesterday and gotta say it came out pretty sik! Couple more items will complete it!



















My giant little friend the osprey was hanging out also!


----------



## J-wagon (Aug 2, 2022)

Sunset cruisin neighborhood gathering National Night Out,Chino Hills, CA. 1940s Hawthorne. 
Mr. Tarantula joined too.


----------



## COB (Aug 2, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Sunset cruisin neighborhood gathering National Night Out,Chino Hills, CA. 1940s Hawthorne.
> Mr. Tarantula joined too.
> View attachment 1673891
> 
> ...



YIKES !!! Creepy crawly creature !


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 3, 2022)

Out on the '49 "Cicli Vecchi" late morning today.
Very humid but not too hot.
Pictured in the little village of Cuxham.....








...picture postcard pretty.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 3, 2022)

Simply, Magnificent!


----------



## Sven (Aug 3, 2022)

After about a 10 day shut down at work. ( Boss caught the VID at a funeral) Back to the ol grind..on my Suburban '79



I like this cup / cell phone holder I took off a Huffy.



After work , stopped at the Amish Market to pick up some maters , Chow Chow and Sugar cube cantilope. Got "jawing " with a cute Amish woman and forgot to take a picture 



Glad to be back at work and on the bike again . RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 3, 2022)

Rising Waxing Crescent Moon for the "Short-day" ride home; 1 or 2 planets still visible at dawn.🤓





Sidewalks for Safety!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 3, 2022)

This was from yesterday. I was too irritated with the 3mi walk home to post....got a flat and figured out that I never packed the right size wrench for these axle nuts. 









Here's one just for @Hammerhead! Lol


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 3, 2022)

The rain came, cooled things a tad so out for a few miles on an early evening ride.


----------



## Hastings (Aug 3, 2022)

Colorflows and kids trailer around thousand island park, NY. A neighborhood founded in 1875 sitting on Wellesley island on the st Lawrence seaway. About 200 antique gingerbread style homes in a hidden little neighborhood. Genuinely the most beautiful place I have ever been to and lucky my old friend has a place on the island. First time here with bikes and last time I use my heaviest bike to pull the kids trailer lol it wasn’t that bad but still. 😓
*house pictures were borrowed from the google machine.


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 3, 2022)

Late afternoon ride on the ‘80 Cruiser through the hood to relax after a paint prep day!


----------



## SKPC (Aug 3, 2022)

36 moto to the P.O. box & back.



Still dry but had some nice rain this past week, refreshing the natural world here. Mountain temps mid-day @ 6500ft-84  9500ft-64 in the woods.  Some shameless mtb photos for our over-heated Cabe riders in the SW.  








Post-rain, the trails become very fast and the bike gets a bit dirty from a few standing water spots. On this bike, I generally ignore it and only keep the drivetrain and shock seals lubed, cleaned and wiped down. All my old bikes get cleaned nearly every ride.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 3, 2022)

Beach Bungalows, & Palm Trees.





On the 1942 New World.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 3, 2022)

Moonlight ride down to the stacks


----------



## mrg (Aug 4, 2022)

Over to the show on the 80 Frost


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 4, 2022)

Good morning
Enjoy


----------



## Thee (Aug 4, 2022)

mrg said:


> Over to the show on the 80 FrostView attachment 1674404
> View attachment 1674405
> 
> View attachment 1674406
> ...



Thee Bike is Worthy 🤣 Moto Stocker 😂🤣


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 4, 2022)

I recently overhauled my 1919 Arch Frame Mead Ranger & used Bike Night for a test ride. The theme was "Concert T-shirts" and we had 175 riders at the start!




Now I have the urge to go to Chili's because "I got my Baby back, Baby back, Baby back...... 🥰  😍  🤩 😻







It was a beautiful night for an evening!!


----------



## Sven (Aug 4, 2022)

Another early morning on my '79 Suburban heading to work.



I got a few freshly painted  riders with me.






The statues made it to work without incident.



A pretty light day. Mixed an "100", casted a few things and pointed up.
Quitting time and off I go to...



The Amish Market to get some ..



Silver King sweet corn. ( I got a dozen , but gave away 4)



Homeward bound. Great ride



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## fattyre (Aug 4, 2022)

First ride on my Paramount today!
Purchased this one from the original owner a few years ago and just putting the final touches on it.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 4, 2022)

Oh Boy! Gas prices dropped slightly....🤪





"LOVE" needs to be maintained; like every thing.🥰😎🤩🤓😊


----------



## Thee (Aug 4, 2022)

fattyre said:


> First ride on my Paramount today!
> Purchased this one from the original owner a few years ago and just putting the final touches on it.
> View attachment 1674644
> 
> ...



WOW that one’s puss dude!!


----------



## Thee (Aug 4, 2022)

Same Bike? C-Mon Man? Haha oh well, was gonna ride a relic, but I blew my wad detailing the wife’s car, how bout your truck Thee? 

Who makes these rules? Meh





I think I’ll do laps on the Green Relic in a few after a couple cold pops 🍺 don’t tell anyone 😎

What thread is today? Thirsty Thursday? 😂
Ride On Cabe Nation


----------



## Thee (Aug 4, 2022)

Laps

coaster always has a kickstand 🤔


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 4, 2022)

It was UK 'Cycle to Work' day yesterday,  I took part on the Trek.....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 5, 2022)

..


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Aug 5, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1674878
> 
> View attachment 1674879



One of my favorite bikes on this site!
I never get tired of seeing it, BG!

👍


----------



## ebasnett (Aug 5, 2022)

I know they’re not valuable, but I have never been able to pass up a cheap Murray Monterey- so for $25 it followed me home.

Bought it yesterday off a guy who bought it new in 1983 and delivered newspapers with it. This thing is surprisingly straight with one tiny ding in the back fender, but it’s been badly repainted and has seen a LOT of miles. 

I took it for a short ride around the block. Everything is so loose it isn’t so much a bike as it is bicycle parts in loose formation. The pedals are completely worn out and missing bearings, the chrome on the handlebar is worn through in two places from a newspaper bag grinding away at it for years, and the SunTour coaster brake hasn’t seen any grease since 1983. But, it’s an American bike (Murray frame with the pointy rear dropouts going back to 1958) built with a ton of Wald parts so everything is readily available and a couple hours worth of cleaning and greasing will have it ready to run another 40 years. This bike joins my fleet of 6 other bikes with this frame including a J.C. Higgins, a Sears, two Western Flyers, and two with Murray badges.


----------



## Sven (Aug 5, 2022)

I rode my '64 Varsity into work this morning.






Reflecting about the upcoming day's activities.




At the shop, parked in the front store room.



Friday means pay day. Off work..at the bank cashing my check.



Back on the trail heading home.



Have a great weekend.
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Mikeob (Aug 5, 2022)

Speeding around on my speedster this morning


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 5, 2022)

Happy Friday!
i asked for today off, boss said, "OK"



Sweetie asked, "what are you gonna do?"



why do people wander into other people's pics? 😎



it's still early, do it again.



Lovely morning along the cliffs, Huntington Beach.



52 miles at the beach; 1935 Huffman, 08/05/2022


----------



## Thee (Aug 5, 2022)

Mikeob said:


> Speeding around on my speedster this morning
> 
> View attachment 1675047
> 
> ...



Yellow 😍


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 5, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> One of my favorite bikes on this site!
> I never get tired of seeing it, BG!
> 
> 👍



Thanks man,much appreciated


----------



## ian (Aug 5, 2022)

Out and about after an early dinner. Riding the '28 Colson Flyer on the Clatskanie Rivertrail.
I shoulda looked closer at the trail...... Blackberry thorns made my back tire flat. But only on the bottom  😀


----------



## Thee (Aug 5, 2022)

Mikeob said:


> Speeding around on my speedster this morning
> 
> View attachment 1675047
> 
> ...



Colors are just cool on this one. Period. 🙂


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 5, 2022)

fattyre said:


> First ride on my Paramount today!
> Purchased this one from the original owner a few years ago and just putting the final touches on it.
> View attachment 1674644
> 
> ...



Wow!
Congrats on getting that beauty rolling again.
Tall, Dark, and Handsome!


----------



## Thee (Aug 5, 2022)

Laps Again 

went left

Rode the beast up the hill twice, pretty good not bad 🙂


----------



## mrg (Aug 6, 2022)

Great day at the Van's open, bikes, skateboarding, surfing, girls & free food, even had BBQ by Van Doren himself!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 6, 2022)

Cicli Vecchi; 35 miles enjoying the quiet country lanes of South Oxfordshire. 
Pictured by West Hagbourne village pond.....




 ...and the iron age hillfort and medieval strip lynchets of Blewburton Hill, near Blewbury.....




...so dry, we've just had the hottest and driest July ever recorded in England.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 6, 2022)

..


----------



## Thee (Aug 6, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1675351
> 
> ...



Watch out for seniors on bikes 👴🏻😂


----------



## ian (Aug 6, 2022)

Thee said:


> Watch out for seniors on bikes 👴🏻😂



Those darned bikers can look out for us seniors, Dammitt!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2022)

Happy Saturday!
1936 Electric out for a ride.
Everybody loves a Schwinn.🥰🥳😎





First trip to the tower for today.



second trip was much busier.
52 miles with several folks "pullin'me over" to check out _this bike.



"Nice set up"_


----------



## B@sku (Aug 6, 2022)

1956 Phantom, safe rides!!


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 6, 2022)

Out for a long ride on the ’81 Cruiser 5 today. The parks were full of people on this beautiful day with temps in the low 80’s and a nice breeze. Got a power plant shot for Sparky. @tripple3 love the Reddy Kilowatt tank!!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 6, 2022)

More neighborhood cruising with my grandson and his Spider man bike.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Thee (Aug 6, 2022)

Went to the beach too crowed, So I Rode the green one again, Laps racing the misses

changed the seat & threw on a big animal tail @tripple3 and @ian 🙂

gremlin bell thanks ian


----------



## tacochris (Aug 6, 2022)

Finally replaced the seat springs on the green phantom after one snapped under the weight of my fat a$$.  So i decided to take a quick night ride with the kiddo!


----------



## BRad90 (Aug 6, 2022)

The good old Monark. Took it on its first journey in many years.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 7, 2022)

Fair winter’s day in Melbourne for a ride to the bay on my trusty ‘51 Panther.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 7, 2022)

..


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 7, 2022)

Early morning after birthday party for my 6 year old solo ride to our local babbling brook while sipping on some coffee. 1924 Schwinn built Organized Labor Strike Hawthorne Deluxe, a few modern conveniences added for long ride comfort pulling the kids in a trailer. Absolutely hands down the best riding bike I’ve ever built.


----------



## ian (Aug 7, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1675918
> 
> ...



I keep coming back and looking at this beauty!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 7, 2022)

I finished up the 1964 American for my sister and had to put it through it's paces. It rides as wonderfully as it looks. I do not have a slimline tank bike and this was to be it but once my sister saw it and fell in love I knew where it needed to go. She lives near the ocean so not the best conditions for a vintage bike but at least the coppertone  always looks good even rusty.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 7, 2022)

The 1939 CCM Motorbike got a spin after I installed a Zepplin "Hercules" fender Bomb ornament.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 7, 2022)

Last weekend I rode my 1953 Schwinn Black Phantom around Gimli, Manitoba at the annual Icelandic festival. Weather was great for the most part and I bought some neat vintage photo's ( will post on Show and Tell) of a vintage bicycle shop in Winnipeg in 1911 at the Pavilion. You can see the Seagram's Crown Royal plant pumping out the Whiskey in the background from top of the ferris wheel!


----------



## Speed King (Aug 7, 2022)

Peaceful Sunday morning cruise


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 7, 2022)

It was a beautiful morning over here, so I took my 1911 'National' out for a spin.
It's a wonderful machine.  
Pictured here, by the roadside in Preston Crowmarsh.....





...and in a Ewelme cornfield.....


----------



## Sven (Aug 7, 2022)

I rode over to the SNCCA 




 me in front of my boy's '63 Corvette 


Here are  more  shots


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 7, 2022)

Sven said:


> I rode over to the SNCCA
> 
> View attachment 1676229 me in front of my boy's '63 Corvette View attachment 1676221
> Here are  more  shots
> View attachment 1676222View attachment 1676223View attachment 1676224View attachment 1676225View attachment 1676226View attachment 1676227View attachment 1676228




Very cool "62" Corvette @Sven !


----------



## COB (Aug 7, 2022)

Rode this old Schwinn down to the dam where there was a lot First Responder activity going on. An 11 year old boy that had been down by the river was reported missing and feared drown. A large search effort was underway, including dive teams and help from a military helicopter. After some time, the missing child was found walking along US 31 a couple of miles away, unharmed and most probably unaware of all the alarm involving him.  A happy ending for all of those involved!


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 7, 2022)

Rode the Spicy Chestnut Cruiser 5 in Long Beach today with the Cyclone Coasters. Didn’t take too many pics, just enjoyed the great day with bike folk!


----------



## BrianInPA (Aug 7, 2022)

First ride on the '46 Roadmaster, Great Allegheny Passage just east of Pittsburgh.  Last picture is the before pic 😊


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 7, 2022)

1979 spitfire klunker style 2 miles


----------



## ozzie (Aug 7, 2022)

BrianInPA said:


> First ride on the '46 Roadmaster, Great Allegheny Passage just east of Pittsburgh.  Last picture is the before pic 😊
> 
> View attachment 1676519
> 
> ...



Great bike and photos.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 7, 2022)

BrianInPA said:


> First ride on the '46 Roadmaster, Great Allegheny Passage just east of Pittsburgh.  Last picture is the before pic 😊
> 
> View attachment 1676519
> 
> ...



Wonderful photos!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 8, 2022)

I was fortunate to spend the afternoon tooling around town on my freshly overhauled Mead yesterday.🤓 Stopped at the Listening Stones. The Stones are ok but I was Listening Van Halen(Little Guitars).🎸🎸



One of my favorite places was closed for a while but has recently re-opened, much to my delight. Stopped at Scrumptious for a "Coffee" ice cream cone. So happy they are Open again!!🤩🤩


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 8, 2022)

Out early on the Continental, 15 miles ridden  before the rain moves in.


----------



## Thee (Aug 8, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Out early on the Continental, 15 miles ridden  before the rain moves in.
> 
> View attachment 1676727



Yellow 😍


----------



## Thee (Aug 8, 2022)

Public debut of “patina” green relic, I love the old thing it hasn't been out of the neighborhood, but as in any relationship I had to build some trust with the old cow (wife calls it that? Bells?) 🤣🔔


           Misses rode the ‘rider, who makes these rules? Meh



So I can be like @Sven

 sorry we missed you today in O’Side Dave @BFGforme



 lastly thanks to my father “Popeye” ! He endowed me with the physical strength to push the “Ole Cow” around @Lonestar 🐄 😂

I wonder when the “‘49-‘50 green straight bar” last saw the light of day before @Junkman Bob rescued it?


----------



## mrg (Aug 8, 2022)

Had to go see what's still standing at the old county poor farm ( later Rancho Los Amigos Hospital south campus ), been tearing little bits down and developing for years ( I've been riding their for around 55 yrs ) but now they have stepped it up due to the homeless starting fires in the buildings, just opened a 5 acre sports park, we'll see what's next? oh ya, still have to run from security but easier now that the Sheriff isn't patrolling anymore!


----------



## Thee (Aug 8, 2022)

mrg said:


> Had to go see what's still standing at the old county poor farm ( later Rancho Los Amigos Hospital south campus ), been tearing bit down and developing for years ( I've been riding their for around 55 yrs ) but now they have stepped it up due to the homeless starting fires, just opened a 5 acre sports park, we'll see what's next? oh ya, still have to run from security but easier now that the Sheriff isn't patrolling anymore! View attachment 1676976
> 
> View attachment 1676977
> 
> ...



“The poor farm” hahaha my mother always whimsically told us “we were gonna send her to the poor house” lol nice!


----------



## mrg (Aug 8, 2022)

Thee said:


> “The poor farm” hahaha my mother always whimsically told us “we were gonna send her to the poor house” lol nice!



Heard that term for years but this was actually the poor farm, it's where the sent the homeless a 100 yrs ago, they grew their own food and did work their, it solved the problem back then and should have reopened it instead of tearing it down but that for another thread.


----------



## Miq (Aug 8, 2022)

A sunset ride to Kyrene tonight. 









48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Miq (Aug 8, 2022)

Some of my favorite cars at a car show in western PA on Sat.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 8, 2022)

Beautiful sunny winter's day for a cruise on the 29" SE Cruiser.


----------



## mrg (Aug 9, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Beautiful sunny winter's day for a cruise on the 29" SE Cruiser.



Just can't get use to that "sunny winter's day, it's like everything's upside-down! Oh well, back out on the Collegiate this evening to the Deli Relics car show, a friend brought out his 64 Falcon.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 9, 2022)

mrg said:


> Had to go see what's still standing at the old county poor farm ( later Rancho Los Amigos Hospital south campus ), been tearing little bits down and developing for years ( I've been riding their for around 55 yrs ) but now they have stepped it up due to the homeless starting fires in the buildings, just opened a 5 acre sports park, we'll see what's next? oh ya, still have to run from security but easier now that the Sheriff isn't patrolling anymore! View attachment 1676976
> 
> View attachment 1676977
> 
> ...



The sad thing is, if they were willing to put some work into the old buildings, they could look good and be useful. Kind of like an old bike.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 9, 2022)

*ISO Gooseneck!* lol J/K




Got about 11 miles in today if the last odometer pic is right...too hot for much more.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2022)

Got a short ride in on a couple bikes I got going again with a little bit of funds.








Back up bikes in mom’s shed in Idaho.


----------



## Barfbucket (Aug 9, 2022)

6 miles today on this fixed gear bicycle. Pretty grunty gearing (26x6 inch pitch), a lot of up and down, traffic, scary for an old guy. Young guys would be dodging in and out of traffic. I spent most of my energy trying to go very slow. That’s not a kerosene head lamp, it’s a very early Go Pro prototype.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 10, 2022)

Forgot to hit the post reply tab last night.
Took the 41 Westfield on an early evening 10 mile ride when I heard a Fedex truck honking the horn. It was my son that just happened to be delivering in that area so we took a quick picture and water break.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 10, 2022)

Barfbucket said:


> 6 miles today on this fixed gear bicycle. Pretty grunty gearing (26x6 inch pitch), a lot of up and down, traffic, scary for an old guy. Young guys would be dodging in and out of traffic. I spent most of my energy trying to go very slow. That’s not a kerosene head lamp, it’s a very early Go Pro prototype. View attachment 1677508




I know what you mean. I do not ride on any busy street cause some drivers don’t care. Just recently one of my neighbors who was an experienced bicyclist was killed while riding. Not long ago we had another high mileage experienced road bicyclist killed by a hit and run driver at the same intersection I used to ride by almost daily. Be careful out there and stay safe.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 10, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> I know what you mean. I do not ride on any busy street cause some drivers don’t care. Just recently one of my neighbors who was an experienced bicyclist was killed while riding. Not long ago we had another high mileage experienced road bicyclist killed by a hit and run driver at the same intersection I used to ride by almost daily. Be careful out there and stay safe.



Too many drivers focus more on their cell phones than the road. I have no ambition to be a speed bump, so I stay on the sidewalks or the greenways.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 10, 2022)

Oilit said:


> Too many drivers focus more on their cell phones than the road. I have no ambition to be a speed bump, so I stay on the sidewalks or the greenways.




Same here. I either put the bike in my truck and drive to the bike path or ride on the sidewalks. We have some bike lanes along heavily traveled roads that are too narrow and close to the traffic flow making them dangerous to be on.


----------



## Barfbucket (Aug 10, 2022)

Oilit said:


> Too many drivers focus more on their cell phones than the road. I have no ambition to be a speed bump, so I stay on the sidewalks or the greenways.



This is the reason I like gravel riding. I can, in theory, go 1000 miles almost entirely on that stuff from my front door and there is no cell service. There is an annual 100 mile gravel ride that starts a few miles away. I ride this gravel race and see a handful of buildings and about 10 vehicles, about half ATVs. I briefly pull up a mask for the dust. In the early spring the gravel roads that have been plowed melt off when the snow banks are still high. That’s the best gravel riding, the surface is rock hard frozen and fast.

Studded tires on plowed gravel.












-20F


XC ski weather







Spring lake effect snow storm over the open waters of Lake Superior.



Memorial Day on Lake Superior.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2022)

A little more than an hour ride around the neighborhoods in Idaho.
handbrakes and gears are a little strange for me but I adapted.


----------



## Sven (Aug 10, 2022)

I had no deliveries to make  to work so I decided to ride my 55 Corvette.
I am out before my shadow is.



Rolling hands-free...



A quick stop at the mart.



At work...



Did an early morning mix and done...trying to beat the heat.
This is the new ice cream shop. Don't know when the plan on opening. 



Atvthevmarket picking up chow chow and beets.



Heading back home



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 10, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> A little more than an hour ride around the neighborhoods in Idaho.
> handbrakes and gears are a little strange for me but I adapted.
> View attachment 1677693
> 
> ...



Hey Mark, I thought you would have packed a few accessories for your vacation ride! That bike has some cool rims which look like drop centres. Never seen them on a late model bike before.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Thee (Aug 10, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> I know what you mean. I do not ride on any busy street cause some drivers don’t care. Just recently one of my neighbors who was an experienced bicyclist was killed while riding. Not long ago we had another high mileage experienced road bicyclist killed by a hit and run driver at the same intersection I used to ride by almost daily. Be careful out there and stay safe.



Cars & bikes don’t mix 😥 too many lousy selfish uncaring ignorant self absorbed drivers, it’s not the same world I used to live, 🫤 imo


----------



## Thee (Aug 10, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1677893
> View attachment 1677897
> View attachment 1677894
> View attachment 1677895
> ...



80* in vista 🥵 & humid


----------



## Thee (Aug 10, 2022)

Did laps again

new spring made that one ride good!

Pretty Good Not Bad !

Thanks to Pete? For the green grips dig em on the Relic!

 That’s not my arm or hang loose jive  in the shadow 🤣😂🤣


----------



## mrg (Aug 10, 2022)

Had to ride easy today, messed up my ribs riding yesterday, UGG!, not riding a bike but a surfboard!, perfect weather so hope to get back in the water next week but over to the "Chariots" car show this evening on Spit5


----------



## Miq (Aug 10, 2022)

Fun ride with storms all around me. Never saw a drop of rain but the constant stream of lightning in almost every direction was fantastic. 




Big moon over cloud lightning. 






48


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 11, 2022)

60 plus miles on the 'Morot' yesterday.
Out with the Veteran-Cycle Club in the Vale of the White Horse. 
Murrays 'Thanet' Silverlight and the back end of my ride at the lunchtime pub stop.....




...almost home, in Preston Crowmarsh.....








...another scoring day weather wise.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 11, 2022)

..


----------



## ian (Aug 11, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> 60 plus miles on the 'Morot' yesterday.
> Out with the Veteran-Cycle Club in the Vale of the White Horse.
> Murrays 'Thanet' Silverlight and the back end of my ride at the lunchtime pub stop.....
> View attachment 1678002
> ...



Dig the B/W pic!! ^^^


----------



## ian (Aug 11, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1678026



Saweeeet!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 11, 2022)

I dug out my Roadmaster for Bike Night last night. Had so much fun I almost forgot to take pics! The theme was "Orange" and we had a large group of people. Forgot to count & the guy that normally does the count was leading the group this week. Guessing around 150 riders.....🤷‍♂️








Thank for the tequila @palepainter ! Very tasty & had a blast!👍


----------



## Kstone (Aug 11, 2022)

I went to Pittsburgh. This was the maiden voyage on my recovering ankle. I think we did alright 😉
@Floyd was my city host.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2022)

Back home with a FREE morning;
1936 Coral Colson, Rust Junkie branded, fastest bike in my quiver.🥰
08/11/2022 mid-week beach ride, 75 miles.😊





My buddy Darren @DAGZ did over 20 miles barefoot and shirtless on a Townie!🥳😎






_*333*_ tattooed on that man's chest!🤣



Really good to be back home riding Huntington Beach.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2022)

the screen shot of 333 tat in this Video.😎


----------



## Phrank Vee (Aug 11, 2022)

Just finished this bike. Was a giant thorn in my side, nothing went smoorh. I learned a lot about bikes. Especially about a 1949 Gambles made Huffman Hiawatha. I have the tank, but think the lines on this frame are killer, so I kept it off. I went for a short spin around the block a few times for tweeks and adjustments. It does ride smooth though. Tomorrow i will really take it for a ride to the beach.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 11, 2022)

Earlier in the day the temp was in the mid 90s but the heat index was near or over 100. It cooled down a bit by early evening so went on a quick 9 mile ride on my 55 Spitfire before it got too dark. Still very humid but without that earlier oven like heat. 😵‍💫


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 11, 2022)

Took this one out to dinner tonight  I think it's the new favorite.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Aug 11, 2022)

Pulled the campus green super sport out and did 10 miles with the boy on his orange krate for 70's schwinn ride along the erie canal in beautiful Pendleton, NY


----------



## mrg (Aug 11, 2022)

Been the usual summer heat around here but this weird humidity, 40-50% every day is a real drag, I'm really getting sick of sweating!!, oh well, a few miles down the Rio San Gabriel on the Spit5.


----------



## ian (Aug 12, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Took this one out to dinner tonight  I think it's the new favorite.
> View attachment 1678322View attachment 1678321



Colson?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 12, 2022)

ian said:


> Colson?



37ish Shelby. I haven't cleaned the grime off of the rear hub to find a date yet.


----------



## ian (Aug 12, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> 37ish Shelby. I haven't cleaned the grime off of the rear hub to find a date yet.



Way cool! I have one coming home with me tomorrow morning. 36-37 WF badged Shelby.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 12, 2022)

39 Elgin.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 12, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> 37ish Shelby. I haven't cleaned the grime off of the rear hub to find a date yet.






ian said:


> Way cool! I have one coming home with me tomorrow morning. 36-37 WF badged Shelby.





I have the twin to @WillWork4Parts bike! Was quickly becoming my favorite ride before the mid tube separated from the seat tube. Dropping off for repair soon. Fantastic riding bikes! Plenty of room for today's adults. Think mine is a '38 with this chainring.











I can't wait to get mine back from repair to ride again! @ian will be thrilled when you get yours......


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 12, 2022)

ian said:


> Way cool! I have one coming home with me tomorrow morning. 36-37 WF badged Shelby.



Post some pics when you get it!


----------



## tacochris (Aug 12, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Took this one out to dinner tonight  I think it's the new favorite.
> View attachment 1678322View attachment 1678321



ahh so much want!


----------



## ian (Aug 12, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I have the twin to @WillWork4Parts bike! Was quickly becoming my favorite ride before the mid tube separated from the seat tube. Dropping off for repair soon. Fantastic riding bikes! Plenty of room for today's adults. Think mine is a '38 with this chainring.View attachment 1678422
> 
> View attachment 1678423
> 
> ...



Here's mine. Thanks to @JRE for turning this one loose.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 12, 2022)

Noo Noo SE, PERO YO ME FUI EN ESTA.!!!
DE TODAS MI FAVORITA.=== I WENT FOR A FEW MILES BUT IN THIS ONE...

Gracias JESUS...YOU ALWAYS.!!! THE ###1.!!..F.L. Me, ENJOY WITH, MY FAMILY.!!! MY FRIEND.!!!.. THEN THIS ONE AND THE REST.
THE BIKES I HAVE ! THIS,  1EEE...ES MI FAVORITA.!!! 🙏✌️🤝 🥰🤝✌️🙏











Have a Beautiful & @ BLESS WEEKEND...
WITH FAMILY.!!!AND FRIENDS.!!!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 12, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I have the twin to @WillWork4Parts bike! Was quickly becoming my favorite ride before the mid tube separated from the seat tube. Dropping off for repair soon. Fantastic riding bikes! Plenty of room for today's adults. Think mine is a '38 with this chainring.View attachment 1678422
> 
> View attachment 1678423
> 
> ...



Nice!
Yeah, unfortunately mine looks to have been long dislocated from the seat tube too. I wonder, was yours cracked at the gusset between the seat stays? It seems like one of the other joints has to have let loose too for my center bar to have completely separated. I have another one of these frames that's cracked at the BB and center bar, possibly even top gusset.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 12, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Nice!
> Yeah, unfortunately mine looks to have been long dislocated from the seat tube too. I wonder, was yours cracked at the gusset between the seat stays? It seems like one of the other joints has to have let loose too for my center bar to have completely separated. I have another one of these frames that's cracked at the BB and center bar, possibly even top gusset.





Mine is ok at the "Y". Just the mid tube to seat tube juncture came apart.


----------



## JRE (Aug 12, 2022)

Took my 36 Shelby out Today and will probably ride it again tomorrow when Ian comes to pick his new bike


----------



## ian (Aug 12, 2022)

JRE said:


> Took my 36 Shelby out Today and will probably ride it again tomorrow when Ian comes to pick his new bike
> 
> View attachment 1678469



Looking forward to it!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 12, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1678494
> 
> View attachment 1678495



Looks like my house except 74 chevy and 62 Impala! Lmao


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 12, 2022)

Ciclos Minaco I today.....








...pictured next to an old milestone in Dorchester,  outside the Abbey, showing distances to London, Henley, Abingdon and (almost) Oxford.
Only 26 miles, too hot!!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2022)

Left early, under the setting Full Moon;
same bike as yesterday, same route too.🥰





For some reason, i didn't "double-tie" my laces today.
I know better; this has happened before.



just a little further along and the chain jumped off at a bump.



I adjusted it with that little wrench, and rode a few more hours.


Fish feeding frenzy, recognized Leopard shark, Halibit, Sand shark, but don't know much about fish anyway.
72 miles before it got warm.🥰


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2022)

‘53 Luxury Liner


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 13, 2022)

Moon and sunrise


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2022)

A glorious Day Indeed!!!🥰


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2022)

Happy Saturday!!!
1953 Christmas, New Model/Color '54 Wasp, Ballon tire "Patented" Cantilever Frame;
Oh My!!!








33.3 miles of pure Pleasure.🥰


----------



## ian (Aug 13, 2022)

First ride on the WF badged Shelby with @JRE . A 3 and a half hour drive, and 225 miles in the Ranger. Definitely worth it 👌


----------



## JRE (Aug 13, 2022)

ian said:


> First ride on the WF badged Shelby with @JRE . A 3 and a half hour drive, and 225 miles in the Ranger. Definitely worth it 👌
> 
> View attachment 1679124
> 
> ...



Thanks for being the next Care taker of the WF Badged Shelby. Was a fun ride thos morning.


----------



## BRad90 (Aug 13, 2022)

Rode the Monark Rocket to some cornfields today.


----------



## Miq (Aug 13, 2022)

Western Canal end to end ride today.  Watched the cricket game for a bit.  






Took pics at all the train trax.











The guy above my handle bars was out for a ride and nap.  😎




A red headed turkey vulture circled above me for some of the ride. He was huge. I saw him resting on the ground a while later. He took off as soon as I tried to pass him. 










Got a Crazy Mole burrito for lunch in Gilbert. 










Sunny 20 mile loop on the 48 Westfield Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Late To The Party (Aug 13, 2022)

First ride, a few bugs to work out but not too bad.


----------



## comet (Aug 13, 2022)

Riding the Mercian every day. Just waiting for a tall Nitto stem and some red bar tape to make it pretty. I love this bike!


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 13, 2022)

Cruising 1955 Schwinn spitfire BFG


----------



## Nashman (Aug 13, 2022)

Sven said:


> I rode over to the SNCCA
> 
> View attachment 1676229 me in front of my boy's '63 Corvette View attachment 1676221
> Here are  more  shots
> View attachment 1676222View attachment 1676223View attachment 1676224View attachment 1676225View attachment 1676226View attachment 1676227View attachment 1676228



Sweet!


----------



## Nashman (Aug 13, 2022)

Took the new addition: 1941 Schwinn Super Deluxe Autocycle ( Traverse green/cream) for a short ride. Also posted on "media page". Thanks to @bobcycles and @onecatahula for this pair of eye candy. Bobby U painstakingly restored the Traverse green/robins egg blue, and Bob Strucel ( so I'm told) restored the Traverse green and cream that Pete acquired from a Caber and saw ( had a "vision"



 in his mind initially) the pairing up of the 2. Being a crazy Canuck collector, we made it happen. I can't thank these guys enough. 3 Bob's and a Pete. Bobby U and Pete could write a "how to" book of packing a bike "excellence". If anyone want pics of how to do it right, I have some.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 13, 2022)

In the great state of Idaho this week working on my rental property whilst truck camping on the acre.  Beautiful area here in the Long Valley -north of Boise in Donnelly. Protected by a two-laner, rimmed by Wilderness, High Mountain Peaks and water water water everywhere.  Brought the Snyder Moto along to ride post-work around the hood late in the day before turning in for the eve....Thought all the auto-heads would enjoy this ride nearby below!!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 13, 2022)

I guess I'd have to make a YouTube account to post videos... It would be nothing but me riding no hands on new(to me) bikes though. Haha
Leaning into the side-pull still counts as no hands right?! Lol


----------



## ian (Aug 13, 2022)

SKPC said:


> In the great state of Idaho this week working on my rental property whilst car camping on the acre.  Beautiful area here in the Long Valley -north of Boise in Donnelly. Rimmed by Wilderness, high mountain peaks and water water water everywhere.  Brought the Snyder Moto along to ride post-work around the hood late in the day before turning in for the eve....Thought all the auto-heads would enjoy this ride nearby below!!
> View attachment 1679265
> View attachment 1679266
> View attachment 1679267



Wow! For a moment there I thought you were car camping in that Charger!!


----------



## ian (Aug 13, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> View attachment 1679260
> I guess I'd have to make a YouTube account to post videos... It would be nothing but me riding no hands on new(to me) bikes though. Haha
> Leaning into the side-pull still counts as no hands right?! Lol



Cousins?


----------



## tryder (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## JRE (Aug 13, 2022)

Had a great ride this Morning with Ian on the Shelby's


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 13, 2022)

Long morning ride today on the ’80 Cruiser before it warms up too much.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 14, 2022)

Early morning cruise into town for brunch with my girl
For ever great full


----------



## fattyre (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 14, 2022)

My usual route on my 1965 KSHD  my bike completes the  red, white and blue theme with some help from the flowers. I have never seen a bike at this killer bike rack  so I took the opportunity.  I hope everyone has a fantastic day. Visit the doctor, "health is wealth"


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 14, 2022)

Out earlier today.
Another scorcher of a day, southern England is now officially in drought status.....












...30 miles before returning home for midday.

Here's one for you Mark, @tripple3.....




...keep having fun!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 14, 2022)

Just a morning jaunt to the mailbox for a top secret package...... on my 35/36 Prototype TriBar Hawthorne. Fun bike to ride....


----------



## RJWess (Aug 14, 2022)

Finally a cooler day and was able to go for an enjoyable ride. Did not bring my phone so no pics on the ride until I got home. Used my recycled garden fence and privacy fence that I put up this spring as the backdrop. I feel like the fence came out looking pretty good....


----------



## sccruiser (Aug 14, 2022)

Took a ride  to the downtown fair. Picked up a glass reflector and a bike lock for 10 bux.


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 14, 2022)

Got the ‘67 Typhoon up and running this past week to ride in the OC today.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 14, 2022)

Great Day to ride;
great bike chosen for "Summer Love", 1936 Electric



Went to the beach first, to say hi to all the morning "Rollers".





Sunset Beach water tower, then SA river trail to Orange, then home, 56 miles,
ran cool water on my head and neck upon arrival.
Fun times.🥰🥳😎


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 14, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Got the ‘67 Typhoon up and running this past week to ride in the OC today.
> 
> View attachment 1679745



Love the bell location


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 14, 2022)

My girl and I decided to go check out the long board 🏄‍♀️ competition today and have lunch at the harbor in the Oside! Water was fairly glassy so good thing was long boarding….


















Saw a interesting car made by Karma 






Great day to be alive!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 14, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> My girl and I decided to go check out the long board 🏄‍♀️ competition today and have lunch at the harbor in the Oside! Water was fairly glassy so good thing was long boarding….View attachment 1679799
> View attachment 1679800
> 
> View attachment 1679801
> ...



Check out the chain and sprocket on 7 spd custom electra we built!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Check out the chain and sprocket on 7 spd custom electra we built!



Those Electra rims are pretty cool too. I'm using the same ones on a custom build.


----------



## comet (Aug 14, 2022)

I wasn’t going to take a picture today but then I saw the ducks and heron so I took a picture.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2022)

I got La Fugazi assembled today and took it for a short test ride today during my lunch break. It feels so light and fast that if I don’t get the fenders and chainguard on soon, they may be left off.  I’ll get the gears and front brake sorted tomorrow and hopefully the weather will hold out for another ride.


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 14, 2022)

Cruising 1979 spitfire SoCal HB OC


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 15, 2022)

1940 Schwinn New World........much lighter than the balloon tire beasts i am use to riding around-i can see their appeal!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 15, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> 1940 Schwinn New World........much lighter than the balloon tire beasts i am use to riding around-i can see their appeal!



Heavy Duty appeal.



Waning Gibbous Moon up for both rides, to and from the shop today.



This bike was parked for more than a week, on vacation; 1st time in awhile.
Much love and appreciation.🥰


----------



## Kstone (Aug 15, 2022)

I went for a bike ride with the intention to do 20 miles, but absolutely felt like a hot and sweaty snail once I got on the trail. So I did 7 very lazy miles today.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 15, 2022)

Kstone said:


> I went for a bike ride with the intention to do 20 miles, but absolutely felt like a hot and sweaty snail once I got on the trail. So I did 7 very lazy miles today.
> 
> View attachment 1680409



Great photo.


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 15, 2022)

Afternoon ride on the ‘81 Cruiser 5 through the park and over to a friends house who had the Impalas out.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 15, 2022)

Finished mocking up my 36 roadster and did couple laps, but forgot phone…now it’s ready for the patina paint jobs on frame fork and chaingaurd! Even with original darts 🎯 on it, it’s a nice rider! Now to decide what color to go with the red fenders, black? Dark red? Trying to keep with factory colors….pins on fenders can be changed…






Flat brace’s are a comin for it…


----------



## Santee (Aug 15, 2022)

Hood ride ,water break needed.🇺🇸


----------



## Fonseca927 (Aug 15, 2022)

Went for a little late afternoon cruise through the vineyard today…..🍷


----------



## ozzie (Aug 15, 2022)

Out for a quick blast during my lunch break on La Fugazi. Took a couple of photos for @tripple3.


----------



## Miq (Aug 15, 2022)

Cool murals @ozzie !!

Sunsets are getting earlier now here. Rode in the dark to Kyrene on the 48.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 16, 2022)

Just a short ride this morning trying to get this '49 adjusted correctly. I think I got it, rides real nice with the spring fork not so sure I'm in a hurry to get the original trussed fork back on it. The light is  not perfect but a nice front loader just the same. Just a set of grips and maybe a better seatl. The hubs need service but that is a job for this winter.  Really happy with this bike especially the color.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 16, 2022)

Sunrises are getting later.

Schwinning!    1980 Cruiser.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 16, 2022)

Morning ride to work and back home on the modern 'Trek'.....








...I got wet on the way home, after nearly 2 months it finally rained this afternoon.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 16, 2022)

Well, my twin-Bar hasn't seen the light of day for awhile. Pulled it out to the shop, knocked the spider webs and dust off it, then fought the stupid Presta valves for 45min in the 100+ heat today..Got it all aired up and off to the mailbox to get my new reading glasses👨‍🦯 It wasn't shifting correctly on the way..so a minor adjustment and back to the house. About 3/4 the way back I notice it starting to get harder to pedal...Yep, rear tire going flat, ugh...
So, in the near future, these Velocity Blunts will be drilled out for a Schrader Valve tube..... Stay cool today, we're in a 10 day over 100+ trend🥵 Doggo and I will be in the pool until further notice.🏊‍♂️


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Morning ride to work and back home on the    modern 'Trek'.....



Morning ride to work and back home on the   same old Western Flyer....



16 miles 08/16/2022 Choosing to Ride.😎


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Aug 16, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Well, my twin-Bar hasn't seen the light of day for awhile. Pulled it out to the shop, knocked the spider webs and dust off it, then fought the stupid Presta valves for 45min in the 100+ heat today..Got it all aired up and off to the mailbox to get my new reading glasses👨‍🦯 It wasn't shifting correctly on the way..so a minor adjustment and back to the house. About 3/4 the way back I notice it starting to get harder to pedal...Yep, rear tire going flat, ugh...
> So, in the near future, these Velocity Blunts will be drilled out for a Schrader Valve tube..... Stay cool today, we're in a 10 day over 100+ trend🥵 Doggo and I will be in the pool until further notice.🏊‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 1680850
> ...




The bike is sharp looking, but my favorite is "Shark Fin" standing by the pool..........😁😁😁


----------



## Thee (Aug 16, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Well, my twin-Bar hasn't seen the light of day for awhile. Pulled it out to the shop, knocked the spider webs and dust off it, then fought the stupid Presta valves for 45min in the 100+ heat today..Got it all aired up and off to the mailbox to get my new reading glasses👨‍🦯 It wasn't shifting correctly on the way..so a minor adjustment and back to the house. About 3/4 the way back I notice it starting to get harder to pedal...Yep, rear tire going flat, ugh...
> So, in the near future, these Velocity Blunts will be drilled out for a Schrader Valve tube..... Stay cool today, we're in a 10 day over 100+ trend🥵 Doggo and I will be in the pool until further notice.🏊‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 1680850
> ...



Buddy new to BF just said he had to go inside his phone was melting 🥵🤣


----------



## Thee (Aug 16, 2022)

Rode in orbiting circles on the Space Oddity haha 🚀🚀🚀


----------



## Kstone (Aug 16, 2022)

Rode the Erie Canal to Green Lakes


----------



## mrg (Aug 16, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> We're in a 10 day over 100+ trend🥵 Doggo and I will be in the pool until further notice.🏊‍♂️



Well been the normal 90's around here but we have had weird humidity, around 50% all month! ( no really weird, never had more than a couple of days with a little humidity in summer my whole life! ), squeezed around some construction fences and down the Rio San Gabriel on the 41 Elgin.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 17, 2022)

Read somewhere that the worst recorded heat was back in the 20s and 30s. Found this info also:


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 17, 2022)

74f this morning, finally getting away from 100+ degree days, only had like 40 in a row.

No pain, no gain.

Schwinning!






1980 Schwinn Cruiser


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2022)

Same/Same


----------



## SKPC (Aug 17, 2022)

Rode around my buddies new neighborhood after working on his house all day here south of Bend, Oregon. Me on the 36 Hawthorne Moto. He rode the (40) Huffman hot rod I built up for him years ago from a frame/fork.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 17, 2022)

Tandem test run to the ice-cream parlor today.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 17, 2022)

Finally getting some weather that makes me feel like putting this odometer to work.







I looked, didn't see any bikes...I think it's a 🪤 trap!











Couldn't help but want to get all the clouds I could in frame today.







Did a little off roading. Found some sand traps and shot up cars... figured I'd better get back on the pavement.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 17, 2022)

They had bicycle and snow cone night at my church tonight so the boy and i high-tailed over there to it for a bit.


----------



## Miq (Aug 17, 2022)

Rode out to Gilbert through a dust storm.  










Dust got thick as I was getting home. 






10 miles on my 41 BFG New World


----------



## mrg (Aug 18, 2022)

Rode the Excelsior over to the car show


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 18, 2022)

I took my recently frame repaired '38 Western Flyer badged Shelby for Bike Night last night. Thanks @palepainter !! It has been 22 months since the frame broke at the mid to seat tube joint. So happy to have this one back in my rotation as it was becoming a favorite in the 7 rides I got in before the frame broke.  🤓 























The theme this week was "Hawaiian Shirts" and we had approximately 200 riders out!🙂


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 18, 2022)

Solo ride,
to work this morning,
in the dark.



Back home after work, 16 miles again today;
to ride is good.🥰


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 18, 2022)

A bit late, but here's a pic from the Wednesday bike night.  36 Huffman.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## ozzie (Aug 18, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1681779
> 
> View attachment 1681780
> 
> View attachment 1681781



awesome pics there bud.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 18, 2022)

Later ride on the 36 Snyder Moto here along the De Chutes River south of Bend, OR. with my old buddy Richard on his 40 Huffman.  He just finished building his fireproof house here.  Across from his driveway is 40 acres of Forest Service land along the River with some flat smooth singletrack on it.


----------



## Cory (Aug 18, 2022)

Did a little ride in Newport Beach California today.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 18, 2022)

I rode Leonard. I had some troubles. We worked through them.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 18, 2022)

Shakedown ride for La Fugazi. I needed to dirty it up a bit so I put it through its paces on bitumen, dirt and in water.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 19, 2022)

Yesterday after dinner...Why Not==PQ. NOO..
WHERE AROUND CLEV..MT.PKS...ZOO...
GREATEST CLEV. OH.🙏🤝🥰✌️🙏

Esta Esss Serenita buena,buena...Too ride.!
Ooohhh.Ooooohhh Y SIMPLE...😙✌️🤝  ✌️






HAVE A GREAT & @. BEAUTIFUL WEEKEND. 
WITH FAMILY.!! AND FRIENDS.!!


----------



## ian (Aug 19, 2022)

Grabbed the '47 Shelby Traveler out of the barn and got some needed saddle time. 
This ride always draws comments. Mostly from silver hairs like me 😀


----------



## Thee (Aug 19, 2022)

Will you settle for partial silver racing stripes? Anyway it’s not silver hair it’s Chrome!! Or Nickel? Haha!! 😂🤣 glad to see your on the good side of the grass today!!! Nice and green there! Jealous! & nice mud flap haha


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Aug 19, 2022)

ian said:


> Grabbed the '47 Shelby Traveler out of the barn and got some needed saddle time.
> This ride always draws comments. Mostly from silver hairs like me 😀
> 
> View attachment 1682062
> ...




Nice ride Ian.......looks like a BLO bike!!  😃😃😃


----------



## ian (Aug 19, 2022)

Yeppers.  2 heavy coats.


----------



## ian (Aug 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> Will you settle for partial silver racing stripes? Anyway it’s not silver hair it’s Chrome!! Or Nickel? Haha!! 😂🤣 glad to see your on the good side of the grass today!!! Nice and green there! Jealous! & nice mud flap haha



My hair is actually "antique blonde" 😀


----------



## Thee (Aug 19, 2022)

ian said:


> My hair is actually "antique blonde" 😀



It’s patina LOLOL hahahaha


----------



## ian (Aug 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> It’s patina LOLOL hahahaha



Never thought of it that way.....


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 19, 2022)

Glad to ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 19, 2022)

39 Elgin


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 19, 2022)

41 schwinn


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 19, 2022)

Just ride a little bit on this one RIGHT NOW.

TOO THE OR, MY.. FAVORITE ICE CREAM..

TIENDITA = LITTLE BUT DELICIOUS ICE CREAM SHOP. SINCE 1974...LOOOVEEE IT.!!









Just now...Hhhmm...😋

Gracias JESUCRISTO.!!!
🙏✌️🤝🙏



BTW...J.R.   NOOOOT HIDDEN.. ✌️😙  ✌️


----------



## SKPC (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 19, 2022)

Long Beach Island NJ rental.


----------



## Miq (Aug 19, 2022)

@ian that stop light jeweled reflector is sweet!

@Felixnegron your CWC has a lot of noise making devices! 🤩 It looks fun. 

Gilbert ride again tonight. 







48 Westfield Columbia Cruiser


----------



## mrg (Aug 20, 2022)

After the Santiago creek dirt the park was smooth riding on the Excelsior today.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Ernbar (Aug 20, 2022)

Out and about. A few miles on the 🐝 














These lads were sunbathing and chillin 😎


----------



## ian (Aug 20, 2022)

Miq said:


> @ian that stop light jeweled reflector is sweet!
> 
> @Felixnegron your CWC has a lot of noise making devices! 🤩 It looks fun.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Miq Are you anywhere near Villa Monterey in Scottsdale?


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 20, 2022)

Miq said:


> @ian that stop light jeweled reflector is sweet!
> 
> @Felixnegron your CWC has a lot of noise making devices! 🤩 It looks fun.
> 
> ...



@ Miq: SOMETIMES I OR WE NEED IT,

SPECIFICALLY FOR THOSE WITH THE HEADPHONES AROUND THE BIKE &WALK.

TRAIL ON THE METROPARKS & ADYACENTS AREAS....RING,RING RING..AUUUGAAA...
EEGHRRRHRRGHRRG....ON YOUR LEFT,
ON YOUR RIGHT...EXCUSE ME...HAHAHA

BTW...I DON'T 1...DISRESPECT NOBODY'S..


WHEN I RIDE ANY OF MY BIKES I JUST WANT LEFT HOME, SAFE.! AND. COMEBACK....SAMEWAY...
SAFE... OR IN 1 PIECE.!!!🙏  ✌️  🤝  🙏


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2022)

coaster-brake-kick-stand tip by @Thee 
early start, 1936 Rust junkie Coral Colson, LWB Hot-Rod





perfect riding weather pulled DAGZ out, still riding bare-foot.





just over 30 miles for him, i kept going.



@schwinnja riding  an Awesome B/C
spun me around to check out USA Beach Wrestling. Wow!
55 miles today, lots of energy.🥰


----------



## Thee (Aug 20, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1682634
> coaster-brake-kick-stand tip by @Thee
> early start, 1936 Rust junkie Coral Colson, LWB Hot-Rod
> View attachment 1682635View attachment 1682636
> ...



New kickstand trick😄😜 spent hours drilling beating pounding & rebuilding old rusty stand, & then the pin wouldn’t hold the collar in, I haven’t given up yet but I’ve got a place holder 🙃


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 20, 2022)

Out for a morning ride through the hood today on the ‘80 Cruiser. Always a nice car or two at my friend’s place.


----------



## Thee (Aug 20, 2022)

Went for a quick put on the green one 🙂

going for more laps


----------



## SKPC (Aug 20, 2022)

36 Wards Hawthorne 3-spd coaster Moto multi-use trail killer.  84 yr old frame/fork, new top and bottom~wheels, seat, bars.  Sachs 515 /DT Swiss wheels.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 20, 2022)

Put a new old Brooks on my 'build off' Monarch rat bike and took it for a spin.  The seat doesn't want to stay put but this thing is fun to ride!  Like a BMX with a few gears.


----------



## Thee (Aug 20, 2022)

Pondo said:


> Put a new old Brooks on my 'build off' Monarch rat bike and took it for a spin.  The seat doesn't want to stay put but this thing is fun to ride!  Like a BMX with a few gears.View attachment 1682881
> 
> View attachment 1682883



What in the Sam heck is a that compound phooey front brake apparatus ?


----------



## Pondo (Aug 20, 2022)

Thee said:


> What in the Sam heck is a that compound phooey front brake apparatus ?



Haha!  The brake is a basic Shimano LX cantilever.  I think the part that might be throwing you for a loop is the suspension linkage for the AMP Research fork, circa early '90s. It's not your traditional klunker for sure but it's super fun to ride and I dig it!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 21, 2022)

..


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 21, 2022)

Forgot to post the other night. Took the whole family out for a picnic ride and visit to our favorite bike shop. About a 12 mile ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 21, 2022)

Good times happen on a Huffy.









1978 Huffy


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 21, 2022)

Ran a few errands today. Picked up some groceries and swapped out some at the local community stand. The local newspaper put this table up a few weeks back. I noticed that these pears showed up a few days ago and it didn’t appear like anyone was taking any, so I grabbed a couple to taste test at home. They were delicious! So I grabbed a load of our freshly picked cucumbers and jalapeños to take over and drop some while I picked up a load of pears!


----------



## Thee (Aug 21, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Ran a few errands today. Picked up some groceries and swapped out some at the local community stand. The local newspaper put this table up a few weeks back. I noticed that these pears showed up a few days ago and it didn’t appear like anyone was taking any, so I grabbed a couple to taste test at home. They were delicious! So I grabbed a load of our freshly picked cucumbers and jalapeños to take over and drop some while I picked up a load of pears!
> 
> View attachment 1683370
> 
> ...



Cool bell on that one😍


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 21, 2022)

Thee said:


> Cool bell on that one😍



Bevin Jet jewel bell! Love it. Matches the jeweled grips.


----------



## Thee (Aug 21, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Bevin Jet jewel bell! Love it. Matches the jeweled grips.



Sweet? Because of the shape? 👍🏻 Is there a jewel on the end too?


----------



## ian (Aug 21, 2022)

'47 Shelby Traveler with a couple other Shelbys. Had a good ride in Salem with @JRE  and @ORcollector . A Shelby summit fer sure!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Thee (Aug 21, 2022)

“Summit” well said 🧐 @ian


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 21, 2022)

Super-fun day riding old bikes with other old bike folk.
56 miles, 1937 Syracuse, 60th anniversary Westfield, "Dad's Bike".😍


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 21, 2022)

Thee said:


> Sweet? Because of the shape? 👍🏻 Is there a jewel on the end too?



There is a jewel on the front!


----------



## JRE (Aug 21, 2022)

Was a great 11 mile ride with ORcollector Ian today on our Shelby's


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 21, 2022)

Took the Phantom out for a quick 5 mile jaunt ,,…🇺👍🏻🇺🇸💯


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 21, 2022)

I forgot how scary fast this bike is.

Exhilarating. 

Pierce BR Amateur Sprint Racer.

Tried and True.  😎


----------



## BrianInPA (Aug 21, 2022)

From Great Depression to Great Allegheny Passage - first ride on the 1920's Shelby Speedway Special, updated for now with some 1960's parts so I could go play 😊


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 21, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> I forgot how scary fast this bike is.
> 
> Exhilarating.
> 
> ...



Looks Fast !!!! Cool bike


----------



## Thee (Aug 21, 2022)

Same one again, wife said she was bummed about sumtin? I said



 “Let go for a ride” you’ll feel better! Haha worked like charm 🙂



 guess school started, looks like they had a lot of fun 🙂

what’s that stick think it’s doing? 😂🤣


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 21, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Looks Fast !!!! Cool bike



I hit 35 mph on the way home, 3 degree downhill slope, no wind.   It is insane to ride.  I hadn't ridden this in almost 20 months.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 21, 2022)

OBC Bluz Cruz on my '19 Mead. 😍  🥰  🤩


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 21, 2022)

Made it up my damn hill (you know that weaving trick) on my '43 BSA folder. Rode it through downtown Brentwood Bay and back...
This thing is smooth and quiet ....pretty bare bones.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Shellygasser (Aug 21, 2022)

Been way Too long since I got to Ride this 1955 spitfire beauty that rides like a Cadillac. Was blessed with a beautiful day in Long Beach by the aquarium.


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 21, 2022)

Cruising Long Beach California 78 HD


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2022)

1940 Heavy Duty Western Flyer,
back to work, happy to Ride.😀


----------



## Oilit (Aug 22, 2022)

Felixnegron said:


> Just ride a little bit on this one RIGHT NOW.
> 
> TOO THE OR, MY.. FAVORITE ICE CREAM..
> 
> ...



It's hard to beat ice cream on a warm summer evening. Now you've got me wanting some!


----------



## Blue Streak (Aug 22, 2022)

Took my 1891 New Mail for a ride through a city park near my home. New Robert Dean tires and Rexnord block chain.


----------



## Miq (Aug 22, 2022)

@Blue Streak that‘s amazing. Talk about a diamond frame. 😀

Cruised out to Kyrene.





48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## mrg (Aug 22, 2022)

Still had big Red out so over to the car show tonight.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 23, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> Took my 1891 New Mail for a ride through a city park near my home. New Robert Dean tires and Rexnord block chain.
> View attachment 1684128



Great to see it being used!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 23, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Great to see it being used!








Use it or lose it.🥳😎😊


----------



## Thee (Aug 23, 2022)

Good Brakes 😆


----------



## Santee (Aug 23, 2022)

New Little League Diamond under Construction.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## ian (Aug 24, 2022)

'47 Shelby on the trail today. 28 miles, with multiple changes on the kickback hub. Sure glad I had it.


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 24, 2022)

ian said:


> '47 Shelby on the trail today. 28 miles, with multiple changes on the kickback hub. Sure glad I had it.
> 
> View attachment 1684921
> 
> ...



Wow, not a cloud in the sky! What a run of perfect weather we're having....same up here in Victoria. Love that bridge....OK the bike is cool too. Thanks for posting.
Kryn


----------



## ian (Aug 24, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> Wow, not a cloud in the sky! What a run of perfect weather we're having....same up here in Victoria. Love that bridge....OK the bike is cool too. Thanks for posting.
> Kryn



87 today. Fahrenheit.


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 24, 2022)

ian said:


> 87 today. Fahrenheit.



Yeah, warm. Almost 80 in the shade here.....and I'm by the water!


----------



## Thee (Aug 24, 2022)

ian said:


> 87 today. Fahrenheit.



Yikes


----------



## Blue Streak (Aug 24, 2022)

Quick evening spin on my 1893 Winton to Presque Isle Bay in Erie PA. Weekly Wednesday night sailboat races were underway. Hung out with a friendly Cormorant.


----------



## Santee (Aug 24, 2022)

Rolling my Project 346 Basman.


----------



## Miq (Aug 24, 2022)

Went for a ride with my wife. Nice windy night. 



1948 Columbia Cruiser and 1990s Trek mtb


----------



## mrg (Aug 24, 2022)

Haven't had the 41 SpeedKing out in a while so a few miles tonight.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 25, 2022)

..


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 25, 2022)

Since my Mead was at the top of the pile I decided to take it for Bike Night last night.
We had 55 people at the start and another 20 joined in along the route. 



There's a guy that builds little electric scooters with lights, music, etc. He's been bringing his Daughter along for the past couple of years. Now she has an electric trike (that is really fast!!) that she drives like a pro! You can see her below. Hard to get a good pic cuz she's cruisin!







Another lovely evening for a ride!


----------



## Sven (Aug 25, 2022)

Thought I would bring out "Pack Mule, PMX" to ride to work. Been ridin' to work on the Suburban. The pictures seemed to get repetitive.  So I figured I go crazy and ride something different.
A foggy morning to start.



IF I break down I got a tent ,  a MRE, water filter , fire making tools & other stuff....
Mostly a phone to call someone to come get me. LOL.
Trying to condition myself for a bike camping trip.



The sun rising



At work ready to sling some concrete.



I rode a little further south after work  to pick up some paperwork from the dentist office. Nice bike parking area.



Heading back home.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 25, 2022)

Sick-Day yesterday, helped me appreciate riding my bike to work today.
Funny things happen regularly when out riding these 2-wheel-transports.



It's dark, and drivers are barely awake.
Startled by my bright headlight coming from their right, they honked.
I honked back and hooted at them; mini Cooper, lic. plate:  _SAF333
Silly chances that only some folks notice, crack me up!🤣



Last sliver of the Waning Crescent Moon rising before the Sun.




Riders gotta Ride.🥳😎🥰


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 25, 2022)

Nice long ride this afternoon on the ‘56 Hornet, but I agree with @mrg - this humidity is not something we are used to here in SoCal! No complaints though, always happy to be on the bike!


----------



## mrg (Aug 26, 2022)

rode the 41 SpeedKing around downtown.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Aug 26, 2022)

This thing... I gotta find a different stem for this beast before it buggers my back up.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 26, 2022)

Happy Friday!
Same bike, route, and fun!





i really don't fit todays "Norm"; folks look at me "Funny";
...probably obvious that i don't really care.😎


----------



## Thee (Aug 26, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Friday!
> Same bike, route, and fun!
> View attachment 1685806View attachment 1685807
> i really don't fit todays "Norm"; folks look at me "Funny";
> ...probably obvious that i don't really care.😎



Abbey Normal 😂🤣😆


----------



## Thee (Aug 26, 2022)

Nobody riding today besides @mrg @tripple3 & @Fritz Katzenjammer ? Hahaha ok I’ll go hahahaha


----------



## Nashman (Aug 26, 2022)

I actually put ( one shipped from California, three from New York) these together yesterday and rode them all before a group shot. I didn't detail them, but they were pretty shiny already. They currently reside in Garage Man Cave, soon to be in basement Man Cave.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 26, 2022)

ian said:


> My hair is actually "antique blonde" 😀



ME 2


----------



## Thee (Aug 26, 2022)

Thee said:


> Nobody riding today besides @mrg @tripple3 & @Fritz Katzenjammer ? Hahaha ok I’ll go hahahaha



Ok ridin ha

wife stole my bling for her bike, cool so I stuck on some other stuff


----------



## Pondo (Aug 26, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I actually put ( one shipped from California, three from New York) these together yesterday and rode them all before a group shot. I didn't detail them, but they were pretty shiny already. They currently reside in Garage Man Cave, soon to be in basement Man Cave.View attachment 1685924
> 
> View attachment 1685915
> 
> ...



Beautiful bikes!  They're going to be awesome man cave candy.  Love the Metropolitan too.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 26, 2022)

Took my rusty 46er klunker out for a good ride today after putting on a better front wheel and getting the brakes working better. Fun cruising around on the surface streets, dirt roads and a bit of single track. I found it was pretty good at climbing too. 😆  A 45 minute ride at 95 degrees was enough for this old bike and me.  This thing has really slack geometry.  I'm going to have to do some downhill with it.


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 26, 2022)

My first E bike it's a lot of fun , been getting in about 40 - 45 miles a day  back and forth to work  , spotted this cool bike sculpture on a bike path today , stay safe guys !!!


----------



## ian (Aug 27, 2022)

Pondo said:


> Took my rusty 46er klunker out for a good ride today after putting on a better front wheel and getting the brakes working better. Fun cruising around on the surface streets, dirt roads and a bit of single track. I found it was pretty good at climbing too. 😆  A 45 minute ride at 95 degrees was enough for this old bike and me.  This thing has really slack geometry.  I'm going to have to do some downhill with it.
> View attachment 1685967
> 
> View attachment 1685968
> ...



You even climb trees? Nice pics, by the way!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 27, 2022)

27 rollfast to lane park this morning


----------



## Pondo (Aug 27, 2022)

ian said:


> You even climb trees? Nice pics, by the way!



Trees, buildings, cats.  This is a true all terrain cycle.  😂  Thanks, it's been a fun bike for sure!
(Disclaimer:  no trees, buildings or cats were harmed in the making of this post)


----------



## Pondo (Aug 27, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1686039
> 
> View attachment 1686040
> 
> ...



Do you own any bikes that aren't insanely cool?  Very nice!


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 27, 2022)

Rode the HD grocery getter around the hood this morning and discovered a Spyder had attached itself to my bike and came home with me. 😎


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 27, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I actually put ( one shipped from California, three from New York) these together yesterday and rode them all before a group shot. I didn't detail them, but they were pretty shiny already. They currently reside in Garage Man Cave, soon to be in basement Man Cave.View attachment 1685924
> 
> View attachment 1685915
> 
> ...



Now that's a groovy group of Krates! Log a few more cruises on'm before they go dark. So cool! 
Kryn


----------



## Miq (Aug 27, 2022)

Rode out to Gilbert this morning. 















48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## ian (Aug 27, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Rode the HD grocery getter around the hood this morning and discovered a Spyder that attached itself to my bike and came home with me. 😎
> 
> View attachment 1686122
> 
> ...



Score!!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 27, 2022)

Happy Saturday! 08/27/2022
The Last Saturday of August this year.🥳



It was ready to go, and Saturday's a "Delivery Day" since i can remember;
who knows what's really goin' on...



triple trips to the tower in Sunset Beach, plus a loop...





"Surfer Special" at TK Burger, around the corner to see Sweetie...





75 mile ride for fun, on a "Free Day".🥰😎🤓


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 27, 2022)

Haven't got to post in awhile been working crazy overtime lately  , out on the ol black phantom on the great Miami River trail headed to Dayton ohio  , I love this old bike 👍😁


----------



## ozzie (Aug 27, 2022)

Tore up the tracks on my Fast Ripper yesterday. Well not really. My left achilles is playing up and the 10 gears on this thing make for an easy ride.


----------



## ian (Aug 27, 2022)

Got the '53 Columbia together. Almost.
Something is not quite right. I'm thinking it's a loose nut holding the handlebars.
Another bike at the same substation for @tripple3.


----------



## Thee (Aug 27, 2022)

ian said:


> Got the '53 Columbia together. Almost.
> Something is not quite right. I'm thinking it's a loose nut holding the handlebars.
> Another bike at the same substation for @tripplethree.
> 
> ...



Loose nut behind the wheel ? lol hahahaha I kinda doubt that Ian 😆


----------



## ian (Aug 27, 2022)

Thee said:


> Loose nut behind the wheel ? lol hahahaha I kinda doubt that Ian 😆



Kinda the same. The handlebars/stem aren't tight in the fork, so they wiggle a little. I need a new stem  I think.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 27, 2022)

ian said:


> Kinda the same. The handlebars/stem aren't tight in the fork, so they wiggle a little. I need a new stem  I think.



Loose nuts are the worst!

I think my Torrington stem just slipped on the Silverking...I'm afraid to tighten it.


----------



## Thee (Aug 27, 2022)

ian said:


> Got the '53 Columbia together. Almost.
> Something is not quite right. I'm thinking it's a loose nut holding the handlebars.
> Another bike at the same substation for @tripple3.
> 
> ...



I do see another ass hatchet though hahaha 😆


----------



## SKPC (Aug 27, 2022)

Not much time lately for bike riding, but I did cruise the 34 Shelby Flyer around the hood later. Today I pulled my 124 Sport Spyders' fuel tank mechanical sending unit/low fuel light indicator and got it working. Also fixed some other fuel system leaks.  I put this 1st-car-owned fiat in the garage 20 yrs ago when I stopped driving it.   Most of these early roadsters were wrecked, junked or rusted out so few are left. This is a stock 1970. 1438cc twincam/Weber/5-spd/4-whl disc/Koni adjustables and American Racing wheels on the 4 corners.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Aug 27, 2022)

Owww....broke my ribs last week.....a few miles on typhooons to test the healing process....can't quite remember why these are for sale, as they are great riders. probably gonna keep them....erie canal as usual.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 27, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Not much time lately for bike riding, but I did cruise the 34 Shelby Flyer around the hood later. Today I pulled my 124 Sport Spyders' fuel tank mechanical sending unit/low fuel light indicator and got it working. Also fixed some other fuel system leaks.  I put this 1st-car-owned fiat in the garage 20 yrs ago when I stopped driving it.   Most of these early roadsters were wrecked, junked or rusted out so few are left. This is a stock 1970 with Koni adjustables and American Racing wheels on the 4 corners. View attachment 1686364
> View attachment 1686365
> View attachment 1686366
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzie (Aug 27, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> Owww....broke my ribs last week.....a few miles on typhooons to test the healing process....can't quite remember why these are for sale, as they are great riders. probably gonna keep them....erie canal as usual.
> 
> View attachment 1686369
> 
> ...



First Typhoon I have seen with the slim tank. I wouldn’t be in a rush to sell it.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Aug 27, 2022)

just a tank i had........matched up nice.....not original by any means, but .....cool.


----------



## ian (Aug 27, 2022)

Thee said:


> I do see another ass hatchet though hahaha 😆



Same one that is on the '35 Colson. Just testing the seatpost size.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 27, 2022)

Coaster Stand FTW!!!


----------



## fattyre (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Goodday (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 27, 2022)

[/QUOTE]







Pondo said:


> Do you own any bikes that aren't insanely cool?  Very nice!



Thank you man


----------



## Thee (Aug 27, 2022)

Same one but with a horn 📯 hahaha, got a flat last night? Dang thorns? 



Nice!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 28, 2022)

.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 28, 2022)

Some photos of yesterday's ride featuring my mystery French fixed gear roadster and Jamie's French racer by 'Cycles Phebe'.....









...detail of the 'Phebe' and it's wonderful original paint.....




...Riding a bridleway path.....




...the mystery machine (94" inch fixed gear) in B & W.....








...only 30 miles of fun for me; but on that gearing that's enough!
My son, on hearing the little horn on my handlebars, says I need to invest in a red nose, curly 'ginger' wig and some very oversized footwear; it does sound a tad comical.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 28, 2022)

Got up early and mowed, 80f with 85% humidity, very moist.

Pulled out the 1980 Schwinn Cruiser and enjoyed a refreshing ride.




then this happened to this post.
12345


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 28, 2022)

Took these for a Spin . 1941 Columbia and 1939 Elgin ?


----------



## ian (Aug 28, 2022)

tanksalot said:


> Took these for a Spin . 1941 Columbia and 1939 Elgin ?  View attachment 1686664
> 
> View attachment 1686665
> 
> View attachment 1686666



Dig them bags on the Columbia!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 28, 2022)

Back on the mountain after close to a year and a half.my specialized camber carbon comp 29 decided to have a flat this morning.last minute grab the mr tick klunker and off to the hills.had no problem hanging with the rare one year only intense uzi my friend was rollin.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 28, 2022)

Went out today on a non antique bike for a change. Got in 15 miles just before the daily downpours arrive.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
Skipped the Cycle-Swap to ride;
1936 Electric, C-model Schwinn, _Special_.🥰






...riders chatting about bikes; conversations of style, stream lines, and equipment....😍
40 miles including church in the loop.


----------



## T-Cruise (Aug 28, 2022)

The Silver Surfer (modified 1941 Elgin Reggie McNamara) and Bullhorn Black, freshly reincarnated through an overhaul. Cadillac vs XKE:


----------



## T-Cruise (Aug 28, 2022)

tanksalot said:


> Took these for a Spin . 1941 Columbia and 1939 Elgin ?  View attachment 1686664
> 
> View attachment 1686665
> 
> View attachment 1686666



Gorgeous pair. I'm not an expert by any stretch of the imagination, but that fan rear fender seems quintessentially representative of the organic aestheticism of the 30's, especially with that creamy white contrasted against the solid black balloon. The angular spokes turning through the fanned array is mesmerizing calculus.


----------



## ian (Aug 28, 2022)

Rode the always ready '28 Colson Flyer to the Beaver boat ramp to check the tides. It's out. Also rode by the old, abandoned machine shop by the park. I spied an old bike hanging on the wall through a cobweb filled window. I better investigate.


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 28, 2022)

ian said:


> Rode the always ready '28 Colson Flyer to the Beaver boat ramp to check the tides. It's out. Also rode by the old, abandoned machine shop by the park. I spied an old bike hanging on the wall through a cobweb filled window. I better investigate.
> 
> View attachment 1686809
> 
> ...



Oh man...I hope this turns into a great story! Good Luck! BTW...pic # 2 is friggin' awesome!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 28, 2022)

Quick ride before in-laws come over! Beach was pretty packed! Big surf today!


























Love the lightning dart treads in the sand and my friend the osprey was on the hunt, he’s a big fella….another terrible day down the Oside way….happy Sunday everyone!!!🧌🍺🚵🏼🏄‍♂️


----------



## ian (Aug 28, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Quick ride before in-laws come over! Beach was pretty packed! Big surf today!View attachment 1686820
> View attachment 1686821
> 
> View attachment 1686822
> ...



Man. I can almost smell that surf!!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 28, 2022)

ian said:


> Man. I can almost smell that surf!!



Always love the sights sounds and smells of the beach 🏝


----------



## Thee (Aug 28, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Always love the sights sounds and smells of the beach 🏝



And the bike horn 💥📢 🙂


----------



## Blue Streak (Aug 28, 2022)

Haven't had this one out for a long time. Beautiful summer evening tonight so decided to dust it off and go for a ride. 1891 Columbia Expert Rational High Wheel (54" front wheel and 22" rear wheel)


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 28, 2022)

Tire felt low on the Schwinn Cruiser this morning, aired it up a little and boom.



So then it was time to install the new tires I ordered for it, and go for a ride on the semi sweltering evening.  94f with 80% humidity at 7:30.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 28, 2022)

took my DX out to the Niles flea market today. they call it the "Niles Antique Fair and Flea Market", but the antiques are getting hard to spot. 
that's "Don's Antique Auto Parts" old parts chaser truck in the first picture. we used to ride our bikes out there and bother him when we were kids. Don was there for 50 years I bet.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Jagjer55 (Aug 28, 2022)

Bought this Victoria Vicky German bike today


----------



## T-Cruise (Aug 28, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Coaster Stand FTW!!!View attachment 1686432
> 
> View attachment 1686434
> 
> View attachment 1686435



That's a deeply radical frame.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 28, 2022)

Jagjer55 said:


> Bought this Victoria Vicky German bike today
> 
> View attachment 1687075
> 
> ...





Beautiful bike!!  😮

Welcome to the Cabe!!👍


----------



## Miq (Aug 28, 2022)

Quick ride on the Columbia to catch the sunset.  








Crescent moon hanging above the end of the path and vibrant blue stripe in the sky tonight.


----------



## ballooney (Aug 28, 2022)

Went for an afternoon ride on a trio of Schwinns…


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 28, 2022)

Yesterday morning's ride on the 'Cycles Morot', pictured beside an old barn in Wallingford.....


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 29, 2022)

Morning to early afternoon in South Oxfordshire today. 
I was on the 'Ciclos Minaco II' today, now being used exclusively in fixed gear mode with the crazy 'Elan' elliptical chainring from the 1920's. 

40 glorious miles on another great day for riding.....












Featuring 'Cinelli' model 14 steel track bars, 'Sova' brakes, 'Fratelli Brivio' hubs, antique wood sprint rims, 'Vittoria' tubs, 'Minaco' steel frameset, 'Brooks' B17 saddle for all you equipment lovers!


----------



## Shellygasser (Aug 29, 2022)

Perfect day for a early morning ride. Testing  out my son's new Midtown Schwinn. Smooth ride.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 29, 2022)

Another killer day at the beach for a ride! Little windy when riding north…battleship on the horizon…














Couple grossie getting crapped on by 50 birds..


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 29, 2022)

Work-day riding for the enjoyment.🥰


----------



## COB (Aug 29, 2022)

Looks like a storm is coming...


The buzzards circling above me are making me kinda nervous! Time to head back to the house. 



Made it just in time!


----------



## Miq (Aug 29, 2022)

@COB big drops!

I took my prewar lightweight to Kyrene.  Crescent moon and golden glow again tonight. 🤩








1941 BFG New World


----------



## mrg (Aug 29, 2022)

Wow, page 2500 of this thread!, rode the ACE over to the car show this evening.


----------



## Santee (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## 1817cent (Aug 30, 2022)

I took this 41 out on a 14 mile ride on the trail today.  Nice time for a morning ride before it gets to 100 degrees this afternoon.


----------



## ian (Aug 30, 2022)

1817cent said:


> I took this 41 out on a 14 mile ride on the trail today.  Nice time for a morning ride before it gets to 100 degrees this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 1687996
> 
> View attachment 1687997



Morning Jay.


----------



## ian (Aug 30, 2022)

Trying to beat the heat here too. Clatskanie river trail after a quick cuppa coffee. '47 Shelby Traveler.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 30, 2022)

Took the 41 Westfield on an 18 mile ride. Warm temperature in the morning but will get scorching hot by mid day.





















These lads have the right idea staying cooler in the shade .


----------



## ian (Aug 30, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Took the 41 Westfield on an 18 mile ride. Warm temperature in the morning but will get scorching hot by mid day.
> 
> View attachment 1688086
> 
> ...



That is one sweet ride 😀


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 30, 2022)

Parked, locked, then covered with a blanket, for the day.



Home again; looking forward to switching up to a fresh wheel-set rider;
hopefully soon.
Not this bike; different one.😎


----------



## Thee (Aug 30, 2022)

Rode the crustys for an hour, tinkerin with em a little, BFG is a rider green one’s a tank hahahaha, I don’t get to ride the BFG I’m just “the help” 🤣😂😆🔧


----------



## mrg (Aug 30, 2022)

Had appt. up at USC so did a few miles at Ascot Hills park on the 41 ACE, didn't have the gears for some of the hills tho.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 31, 2022)

Glad to ride;
straight into the shower when i got home, too hot.
Finished with 835 miles rode in August, 2022.🥳


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 31, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Glad to ride;
> straight into the shower when i got home, too hot.
> Finished with 835 miles rode in August, 2022.🥳
> View attachment 1688556




You are the man! 👍
This morning went out about 3.5 miles on my Spitfire and turned back home. It was so freaking hot that my skin felt like it was burning. 🥵


----------



## Miq (Aug 31, 2022)

Night ride to Kyrene. 




Lighting up the HOV Sign




They are blocking off part of the path for pipeline construction. I watched a steady trickle of bicycle riders leak through their barricades as I got a drink and turned back home. 



Keeping it cool on a 10 mile 104F ride.

48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## mrg (Aug 31, 2022)

Well pretty easy summer in my area but the weird humidity thing!,  just into a week long heat wave so some more evening rides on the Apple green ACE.


----------



## ozzie (Sep 1, 2022)

I took La Fugazi, my Ratrod Bikes build off bike for a short blast during my lunch break. It is built around a 1998 Trek cruiser frame with a prewar Elgin lady’s fork, chainguard and cwc fenders. It is light and fast running on Tioga Powerblock tires.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 1, 2022)

Faster and smoother than ever


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 1, 2022)

mrg said:


> Well pretty easy summer in my area but the weird humidity thing!,  just into a week long heat wave so some more evening rides on the Apple green ACE.View attachment 1688788
> 
> View attachment 1688789
> 
> ...



Absolutely love that bike, the green is fantastic


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 1, 2022)

Bike Night last night on my '39 Flying Ace. We had about 120 people and 2 dogs. The theme was either "Animals" or "Under the Sea"? 🤷‍♂️ 











Another lovely night for an evening!🙂


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2022)

Downtown Augusta via the canal on the ‘41 Colson Imperial. Even took a moment with the Godfather of Soul!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 1, 2022)

Does it count if it's bolted to the ground?? Lol



I mean, it's a "kid's ride" but it's still a ride!


----------



## tacochris (Sep 1, 2022)

Pardon the blurry poltergeist picture...my phone camera was smudged from being in my pocket.
Just got back from a cruise around the block on this thing and i am HOOKED!  The seat needs to go down some and the gearing will take some getting used to but it rides awesome!


----------



## ian (Sep 1, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Pardon the blurry poltergeist picture...my phone camera was smudged from being in my pocket.
> Just got back from a cruise around the block on this thing and i am HOOKED!  The seat needs to go down some and the gearing will take some getting used to but it rides awesome!
> 
> View attachment 1689068
> ...



Prolly pedals real easy.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 1, 2022)

ian said:


> Prolly pedals real easy.



O it pedals like butter man.  Its definitely more of a leisure bike and not a distance bike.  Unless you wanna get there tomorrow....Lol


----------



## ian (Sep 1, 2022)

tacochris said:


> O it pedals like butter man.  Its definitely more of a leisure bike and not a distance bike.  Unless you wanna get there tomorrow....Lol



Or if the destination is uphill?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 1, 2022)

Happy 1st Day of the 9th month in 2022!!!
A "Special" day that Shawn @Freqman1 has a "Free Day" to ride an awesome bike around.
Great Pics! James Brown's d'Man!
I'm still having to work right now.😀


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Happy 1st Day of the 9th month in 2022!!!
> A "Special" day that Shawn @Freqman1 has a "Free Day" to ride an awesome bike around.
> Great Pics! James Brown's d'Man!
> I'm still having to work right now.😀
> View attachment 1689103



Even us government guys gotta take a break every now and then! I was gonna work on the honey-do list but said screw it and rode. V/r Shawn


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 1, 2022)

Opening day of Dove season.

So I worked and went on a short ride when I got home.





the quality control at the tire factory is awful, the whitewall is not consistent, except that it is consistently bad.


----------



## Santee (Sep 1, 2022)

Rolling the trusty 2007 Electra. One of my favorites because of the Cloud 9 saddle. 15 miles made easy.


----------



## ian (Sep 1, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Oh man...I hope this turns into a great story! Good Luck! BTW...pic # 2 is friggin' awesome!



I was able to see inside and found out the bike was a '70's Schwinn 10 speed. 😞


----------



## Thee (Sep 1, 2022)

Did laps to watch the spinner ? 😆 what da ya know it’s spins rather nicely ✈️ 

Crescent moon ? a lot harder to peg down with a pic ? Little hot ? Best to ride @ dusk !! Cheers Mates !!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## hatz4katz (Sep 2, 2022)

Still haven't seen any big Katz....


----------



## SKPC (Sep 2, 2022)

I have caught a few glimpses of the big kat felines here in the Ut mntn's. but they are fleeting.  Most of the time you ride right past them of course without a clue.  Out climbing in warm weather on the Ibis last night.  Best to all!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 2, 2022)

I took a spin on my '75 Scrambler. Still working on correct wheels but it is riding nice on the S-2/S-7 set I have on it. I'm hesitant to put the NOS rock ring on the sprocket because finding one is like finding  hens teeth and they made of not much more then tin foil haha. The old twisted Willow lost another branch this week in some windy rain. Not sure what the fate of this one will be most likely I will sell it whole or more likely in parts.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 2, 2022)

Out early before the heat comes in on the 55 Spitfire for 14 miles on the bike trail.


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 2, 2022)

Out last night after dinner on the old crusty  red phantom , this old bike rides really good 👍


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 2, 2022)

Riding to work earlier today. 
Murky view towards Wittenham Clumps.....


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 2, 2022)

Thee said:


> Crescent moon ? a lot harder to peg down with a pic ?



Crescent moon after sunset in Waxing, Crescent moon before sunrise is Waning.
it's going 1 way or the other.😎


dnc1 said:


> Riding to work earlier today.



Early rides are my favorite.



After work, went to Epic Bike shop, on the other side of the 405 Freeway.





This picture helped Cool me down.
18 mile day seemed big, in the heat and baby hill.🥰
Glad to Ride.


----------



## COB (Sep 2, 2022)

This old J.C. Higgins doesn't get much ride time so I pulled it out and gave it a whirl. Not a bad old rider!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 2, 2022)

With all the talk of the other crusties, I feared this one's scaliness was getting jealous. 


Had to take it out for a spin at the park.
They really need to trim the brush so that I can see around the corner and take my favorite hill at full speed. This thing rolls great!




Whatever the camera did here, makes this thing look like a model!


----------



## tacochris (Sep 2, 2022)

Took the PAO cycle truck out for a decent ride tonight with my son. Had a blast...


----------



## tacochris (Sep 2, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> With all the talk of the other crusties, I feared this one's scaliness was getting jealous. View attachment 1689592
> Had to take it out for a spin at the park.
> They really need to trim the brush so that I can see around the corner and take my favorite hill at full speed. This thing rolls great!
> View attachment 1689593
> ...



Dude....so beautiful!


----------



## Thee (Sep 2, 2022)

Laps again gotta ride every day, girl did laps around me hahaha  nice 

moon ? @tripple3 haha


----------



## Pondo (Sep 2, 2022)

I've been rebuilding a modernish tandem and didn't get it quite done today.  I needed to ride something so I broke out my old TOC, aired up the tires and went for a spin.  Man this bike is fun!  Light and responsive.  I just need to iron out some ergonomic issues and get some more gears (or some more legs 🤣 ) for the hills around here.  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 3, 2022)

Beautiful sunset this evening on the reproduction roadmaster  , I know it's not very old but rides awesome  , stay safe cabers !


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 3, 2022)

Happy Saturday!
Quick beach-run to Sunset water tower, twice.
1938 Twin-bar Two-speed; another like-no-other;
 badged Rustjunkie, Sachs Automatic, Shadow half-link chain,
  sealed bearings bottom-bracket, Schwalbe 2.33 tires,...
Hot Rod;




52 miles, home before 11
so i can do some "Other Stuff".
Check out this 2020 USA made bike.
Custom made fender-set, made=to=order.



No longer available, belt drive, 11 speed internal hub, disc brakes, Great New Bike!
Bike rides are Awesome!


----------



## ian (Sep 3, 2022)

'47 Shelby on the way to the Saturday Market. Tide's coming in at Beaver boat ramp, and then we spied a couple nice, older Sequoia trees in the park. I do believe they like being next to the river.


----------



## Miq (Sep 3, 2022)

Morning ride past Gilbert to the park. 








Discovered another skate park.










It’s good luck to have an odd number of tiers on a pagoda. 



12.5 miles on the 48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## SKPC (Sep 3, 2022)

Rode the _Wards Hawthorne_ around to watch some of the front running racers come through a few locations in town today.
The course covers a majority of the trail system that I ride 3-6 days a week.  Never done the race personally.  When linked together it is a monster and requires long distance conditioning and alot of saddle time.
https://thepcpp.com/


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 3, 2022)

I have not been able to stop riding my '65 KSHD lately, just such a smooth ride and really a great looking bike. I got a chance to get some pics against the yellow wall one of my favorite backdrops it really makes bikes pop. Hope all having a great Saturday.


----------



## Thee (Sep 3, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have not been able to stop riding my '65 KSHD lately, just such a smooth ride and really a great looking bike. I got a chance to get some pics against the yellow wall one of my favorite backdrops it really makes bikes pop. Hope all having a great Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 1690102
> 
> ...



Nice !


----------



## Thee (Sep 3, 2022)

Waxing Gibbous moon @tripple3 snd @ian 7:50 pm 

on the space oddity star cruiser 🚀🚀🚀☄️☄️☄️


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 4, 2022)

.


----------



## Thee (Sep 4, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1690428
> 
> ...



Reserved table for the bikes 😎


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 4, 2022)

Yesterday was the Tour de Fat in Ft. Collins so @Arthur Roy Brown and I went to have some fun!

A view of folks in front of us at the start.


And folks behind us..



Lots of fun along the ride! Parties at houses along the route & in the wide, park like median.














I was riding my '38 Western Flyer by Shelby.









We went for a great sandwich & beer after the ride before heading to the party.



Parking at New Belgium Brewing for the party....roughly 20,000 people attended!


Entering the party



As usual, there was some good live music! Violet Pilot was pretty impressive! Incredible guitar& bass players.




After being in the sun on a hot day we pedaled downtown for a rootbeer float with hand brewed rootbeer. The perfect way to cool off before loading up to head home!


----------



## ian (Sep 4, 2022)

'37 Shelby on beaver patrol. At Beaver boat ramp anyway.... No luck today, but it was sure nice and quiet, even without any wildlife. Another beautiful day in the PNW. Come on out and go for a ride 😀


----------



## Thee (Sep 4, 2022)

ian said:


> '37 Shelby on beaver patrol. At Beaver boat ramp anyway.... No luck today, but it was sure nice and quiet, even without any wildlife. Another beautiful day in the PNW. Come on out and go for a ride 😀
> 
> View attachment 1690634
> 
> ...



Only 36 miles to the column to fly an airplane 🙂


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 4, 2022)

Jake and Bull Mountain trails Dahlonega, GA


----------



## ozzie (Sep 4, 2022)

OZ1972 said:


> Beautiful sunset this evening on the reproduction roadmaster  , I know it's not very old but rides awesome  , stay safe cabers !
> 
> View attachment 1689688
> 
> ...



Magnificent bike and photos.


----------



## ian (Sep 4, 2022)

Thee said:


> Only 36 miles to the column to fly an airplane 🙂View attachment 1690641



Hahaha!! Do you realize how much they make from gliders and tourists? I must say I did the same thing 😀


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Thee (Sep 4, 2022)

ian said:


> Hahaha!! Do you realize how much they make from gliders and tourists? I must say I did the same thing 😀



My plane sailed off into the abyss, that one’s the wife’s it crashed into a roadside bush I retrieved it on the way down 😂🤣😆


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 4, 2022)

It's hideous, but I rode it anyway. 

1993 Schwinn High Plains hot mess.

This started out as a 26" wheeled mountain bike, but the previous owner converted it to a road bike,  700c wheelset, changed the brakes to an older Shimano set. Had a stem extension on it.  Oddly everything works great. Pretty good riding bike.

One of my grandsons needs a bike for work, his keep getting stolen, so I figured an ugly 30 dollar bike might be safe.  It's getting 700x35c tires on it and losing the plastic mudguards first. The 25c tires are scary tiny.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 4, 2022)

Beach is packed today!














We can’t wait till Tuesday as that’s when the local summer starts!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2022)

I left early riding, 1936 Coral Colson, Tiki Cruiser, Hot Rod.



This shot and the next one: Coaster Brake Stand shots. 🥳



This is the Wedge, Newport Beach.



Sunset Beach; from here today, the Big Boy P.C.H. through Seal Beach, to Long Beach.



Small group of riders, always a great time.



I also ate an Ice cream, "IT'S IT" at the pier, and hung for a bit before pedaling into the head wind home, kept the temp down below 80 
Wonder-Filled ride of 64 miles, countless smiles and laughs.🥰


----------



## Thee (Sep 4, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> I left early riding, 1936 Coral Colson, Tiki Cruiser, Hot Rod.
> View attachment 1690825
> This shot and the next one: Coaster Brake Stand shots. 🥳



Coaster Stand !! 😆 heck yea !! NICE !!!!


----------



## Thee (Sep 4, 2022)

No Bus Today

Ratty like my mutt

Thanks @airflo11 for the horn tank hahaha 📯🥳


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 4, 2022)

Decided to take this cream puff for a rip tonight!
67 Sears Spyder 24".







First time I've seen a wood structure geodesic dome!


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 4, 2022)

Well yesterday, but no internet service where we were to post! Wife and I went on our longest ride yet while on a camping trip. Rode from Shelby, MI to Muskegon, MI, total of 38 miles. Had a blast. We were pretty well done at that point… had we not had a destination in mind for lunch and had to get off the rail trail and ride through town, we probably could have gone further..


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 4, 2022)

Out on the ol crusty phantom in Middletown Ohio enjoying some cool sights , stay safe cabers !


----------



## SKPC (Sep 4, 2022)

~~~~^^^AND with 3200 feet of climbing as well, on two modified old machines.....nicely done @RustyHornet!   I was out riding my modern mtb machine again for 2800 feet over 16 miles with a 6.7mph average today, nice and easy. 😐


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 4, 2022)

SKPC said:


> ~~~~^^^AND with 3200 feet of climbing as well, on two modified old machines.....nicely done @RustyHornet!   I was out riding my modern mtb machine again for 2800 feet over 16 miles with a 6.7mph average today, nice and easy. 😐
> View attachment 1690942



Thanks! I reached my top speed while going slightly uphill… I didn’t realize it until I couldn’t go any faster and decided I was done. Lol. It was an optical illusion, looked downhill to me! Lol


----------



## Cory (Sep 5, 2022)

Cyclone coaster ride in Long Beach CA. Riding my Taboo Tiki Dyno today. It’s a beater but rides great.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 5, 2022)

_Guess it's my lucky week for finding hideous bikes to ride._

what's left of a 1974 Schwinn Varsity, Facebook marketplace find. I need a 700c wheelset for my 27 Elgin and here they are.  The handlebar setup is sketchy, it has play like a 53 Buicks steering wheel. 

Guess the frame will find a home in the barn for awhile. 






This is what it was like before I tore some baggage off to test ride it.


The Sturmey kickback is nice.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 5, 2022)

I got a block from home and the rain started... so I came home and it stopped... dammit!


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 5, 2022)

The rain stopped!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2022)

Happy Labor-Day!
Paid Day-off for me,
52 miles, 1936 Coral Colson, Tiki Special, Hot Rod, again.🥰








Coaster stand at the Sunset Beach water tower;
Better Every Day!🥳


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 5, 2022)

Hot and windy here today but had to get some shots of my finished ratrod build off bike before tomorrows deadline .
1937 CCM motor bike not really a rat more of a custom .
Don't know what the plants in the background are but they are cool looking .
Wish I lived where triple3 lives 🙂


----------



## Thee (Sep 5, 2022)

bleedingfingers said:


> Hot and windy here today but had to get some shots of my finished ratrod build off bike before tomorrows deadline .
> 1937 CCM motor bike not really a rat more of a custom .
> Don't know what the plants in the background are but they are cool looking .
> Wish I lived where triple3 lives 🙂
> ...



Awesome that you build a bike for the event ! Totally Rad !! Where do I sign up ? I’ll settle for a participation ribbon 😍 😆


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 5, 2022)

ratrodbikes.com  and there are no prizes not even a participation ribbon just your finished bike.
That's your prize .


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 5, 2022)

..


----------



## buickmike (Sep 5, 2022)

Inadvertently posted in "rat" mode.


Upgrade to 11 tooth morrow and 2.35 tire. Motorbike tank could not fit this frame.


----------



## JLF (Sep 5, 2022)

Holiday evening bike ride.  First time on the ‘42 Colson since I swapped on the motorbike stem for a better look (original in safe keeping).  I don’t think I’m ever going to resto this one.


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 5, 2022)

Just a few quick runs to the grocery store for some things. Twice. With different weather… dressed accordingly. My two big builds of the year, 1981 Schwinn sidewinder 27.5” conversion and my 1924 Schwinn…


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 5, 2022)

Cruising 1979 spitfire Good times


----------



## Miq (Sep 5, 2022)

Night ride out to Kyrene.  Cleaned the 48 Columbia this weekend and tightened the dry lubed chain.  Rode so smoothly and quiet.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 6, 2022)

bleedingfingers said:


> Hot and windy here today but had to get some shots of my finished ratrod build off bike before tomorrows deadline .
> 1937 CCM motor bike not really a rat more of a custom .
> Don't know what the plants in the background are but they are cool looking .
> Wish I lived where triple3 lives 🙂
> ...



...those  plants are Ricinus communis. 
Also known as the Castor Bean, or Castor Oil Plant.
The poison 'Ricin' is obtained from.it.
It is very toxic throughout its whole structure; ingestion of as few as 4 beans could kill.
It's pollen and sap are also highly allergenic,  the pollen particularly to asthma sufferers.
This fact alone surprises me when I see it planted as an ornamental plant in public areas, but it is very commonly used in this way all across the world. 
But, I agree, it is very "cool looking".


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 6, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> ...those  plants are Ricinus communis.
> Also known as the Castor Bean, or Castor Oil Plant.
> The poison 'Ricin' is obtained from.it.
> It is very toxic throughout its whole structure; ingestion of as few as 4 beans could kill.
> ...



Actually my initial impression could be wrong, it could be a red-flowered form of Fatsia japonica, the False Castor Oil plant.
I hope I didn't alarm you too much @bleedingfingers, you may want to check with the landowner.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 6, 2022)

Rode the black one to pick up a half dozen loaves of bread this morning, then a nice cruise on the green one, then a blast on the trail by the lake with the white one and now I’m off to deliver a bunch of stuff to my Mom...


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 6, 2022)

Out on the black and white old girl on an early 14 mile hot and sweaty ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 6, 2022)

Back to work....


----------



## ozzie (Sep 6, 2022)

I rode La Fugazi (the fake) my ratrodbikes build off bike yesterday.






















Holley Performance speed shop in Melbourne, Australia. It closed 5 years ago and was the last one left in town. I took my first car there 37 years ago. It will be demolished soon to make way for an ugly block of high rise apartments.


----------



## mrg (Sep 7, 2022)

Trying to stay in the shade but not much, never seen the park/skatepark so empty, test ride on a 62 American project before sending it down the road.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2022)

1940 Western Flyer Heavy Duty, with Baltimore Sun, paper-boy bag,
loaded with a lunch-box,
watching for cars;
after 2 PM home,
Hot-Ride!


----------



## Thee (Sep 7, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> 1940 Western Flyer Heavy Duty, with Baltimore Sun, paper-boy bag,
> loaded with a lunch-box,
> watching for cars;
> after 2 PM home,
> ...



Yup it’s a tad warm aye ! 🤙🏻


----------



## COB (Sep 7, 2022)

Spent the day doing a complete bearing clean and repack on this one, also put on some tires and a seat. The bike had suffered years of neglect. Finally got to take it for a ride and some pictures this evening. So far, so good...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 7, 2022)

A few evening miles and smiles on my ol’ buddy.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 7, 2022)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 1692405
> 
> A few evening miles and smiles on my ol’ buddy.




Interesting scenery. Did you move to New Mexico with rustjunkie or just passing thru? 😉


----------



## ozzie (Sep 7, 2022)

COB said:


> Spent the day doing a complete bearing clean and repack on this one, also put on some tires and a seat. The bike had suffered years of neglect. Finally got to take it for a ride and some pictures this evening. So far, so good...View attachment 1692402
> 
> View attachment 1692403



Looks to be a later straight bar frame. I love the laid back riding position on these bikes.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 7, 2022)

I was going to ride my Felt Bandit tonight for Bike Night since the theme was "RED" and it has red rims to match my shirt and the rest of the bike matched my shoes but it had a flat front tire. 🙄 Luckily I have another bike to ride! Took my '38ish Snyder made Harvard instead.🥰







We arrived a bit late so not sure on # of riders. Forgot to ask Scott who normally does the count. Too busy having fun on 2 wheels but had to be over 100 people. Here's a blurry shot of us going down the street in an old part of town!🙃🙃 



It was great to see a few Cabers (@Balloonoob @Arthur Roy Brown @keithsbikes @palepainter ) and their rides as well!❤️ Here we are at the top of the new parking structure heading out. I actually made it to the bottom without crashing this time!!🤣🤣🤣


Absolutely beautiful night for a ride. Not to mention hand crafted brews after. Thanks Mike!!


----------



## ozzie (Sep 7, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I was going to ride my Felt Bandit tonight for Bike Night since the theme was "RED" and it has red rims to match my shirt and the rest of the bike matched my shoes but it had a flat front tire. 🙄 Luckily I have another bike to ride! Took my '38ish Snyder made Harvard instead.🥰View attachment 1692447
> 
> View attachment 1692449
> 
> ...



Cool simple 4 gill in the last photo. I haven't seen that one in the 4 gill thread.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 7, 2022)

I was taken aback as well when I saw it @ozzie !! Killer bike! Too bad it's not mine.😂😂 It belongs to a great guy though.👍👍


----------



## palepainter (Sep 7, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I was going to ride my Felt Bandit tonight for Bike Night since the theme was "RED" and it has red rims to match my shirt and the rest of the bike matched my shoes but it had a flat front tire. 🙄 Luckily I have another bike to ride! Took my '38ish Snyder made Harvard instead.🥰View attachment 1692447
> 
> View attachment 1692449
> 
> ...



It was my turn…,


----------



## Miq (Sep 7, 2022)

Night ride w Philthy to Gilbert. 




90s Cannondale and 48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## mrg (Sep 7, 2022)

Been wanting to dig out some different bikes but the garages are too damm hot! so still had the American out so over to the car show.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 8, 2022)

..


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 8, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1692516
> 
> ...



Gotta luv TX gas prices😲


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 8, 2022)

palepainter said:


> It was my turn…,




Maybe you earned a new t-shirt!  😂  😂


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 8, 2022)

Today’s early morning ride on the 46 Rollfast.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 8, 2022)

The basket case...


----------



## Thee (Sep 8, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> The basket case...
> 
> View attachment 1692718



Lmao, nice bike


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 8, 2022)

Thee said:


> Lmao, nice bike



Not bad... the Campy equipped trash bike.

Nuovo Record on the back no less, I’ve been upgrading the old ratbike.

I just love when people throw out good stuff.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 8, 2022)

Thee said:


> Yup it’s a tad warm aye ! 🤙🏻



...warmer today than yesterday.
Same thing, different day.


----------



## Thee (Sep 8, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> ...warmer today than yesterday.
> Same thing, different day.
> View attachment 1692834



Hot as B*LLS here ! same as yesterday 92* in the house hahaha endurance is a virtue, & some coolant 🍻 helps 😂🤣😆 rain is in the forecast 🙏🏻 I’ll go ride later, @ least it’s not triple digits 🤣


----------



## ozzie (Sep 8, 2022)

Thee said:


> Hot as B*LLS here ! same as yesterday 92* in the house hahaha endurance is a virtue, & some coolant 🍻 helps 😂🤣😆 rain is in the forecast 🙏🏻 I’ll go ride later, @ least it’s not triple digits 🤣



Send a little sunshine downunder blokes. Its miserable here.


----------



## Thee (Sep 8, 2022)

Rode light ones doing laps, they’ve been hidden for a minute 😂😆


----------



## COB (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Sep 8, 2022)

ozzie said:


> I rode La Fugazi (the fake) my ratrodbikes build off bike yesterday.
> View attachment 1691917View attachment 1691927
> 
> View attachment 1691928
> ...



Beautiful buildings like that one are disappearing fast thank you for the picture Bro ! 👍🏽


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 9, 2022)

Thee said:


> endurance is a virtue



Really strange weather here.
This morning 09/09/2022 
 Full Moon hanging over the Pacific,
PowerTransmission Lines, and 
Palms waving;
  Light For All carrier shining back at it.🤣
   ...storm is coming....


----------



## COB (Sep 9, 2022)

Today was kind of a special day for me. This is the first classic bike that I ever bought. I bought it at an auction several years ago, took it home and never did anything with it until today. I decided that today was going to be the day and I did a complete service  and installed a new set of tires on it. By evening I was finally able to take my first ride on it!


----------



## ian (Sep 9, 2022)

COB said:


> Today was kind of a special day for me. This is the first classic bike that I ever bought. I bought it at an auction several years ago, took it home and never did anything with it until today. I decided that today was going to be the day and I did a complete service  and installed a new set of tires on it. By evening I was finally able to take my first ride on it! View attachment 1693428



Was it worth the wait? JK. That's a sweet ride.


----------



## COB (Sep 9, 2022)

Like most things in life, wish I would have done it sooner...🙂 Thanks!


----------



## ozzie (Sep 9, 2022)

Short ride on La Fugazi today. Substation shot for @tripple3 with a mural of Australia's favourite native bird, the Kookaburra.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 9, 2022)

*I really had to laugh at this shot! *


----------



## ozzie (Sep 9, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> *I really had to laugh at this shot! *
> 
> View attachment 1693458



I was sure someone would get it!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 10, 2022)

Pictures from yesterday.....








...and this morning.....








..."we're not in Kansas anymore Toto!!!!!"
(Or South Oxfordshire for that matter)
Riding a lovely 1970's Spanish bicycle, fully 'Zeus' equipped; loaned to me for my holiday in Mallorca by two wonderful friends. 
13.5 miles yesterday, 14.79 today.
I'm not used to mountains!


----------



## ozzie (Sep 10, 2022)

do


dnc1 said:


> Pictures from yesterday.....
> View attachment 1693463
> 
> View attachment 1693464
> ...



Looks like you are having much nicer weather then we are downunder. all the best.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 10, 2022)

ozzie said:


> do
> 
> Looks like you are having much nicer weather then we are downunder. all the best.



Many thanks.
Spain is still experiencing a drought and very warm weather, the humidity is very high too, and I can only cycle first thing in the mornings.
As a very pasty-faced pom, it's certainly not what I'm used to!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 10, 2022)

..


----------



## ian (Sep 10, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Pictures from yesterday.....
> View attachment 1693463
> 
> View attachment 1693464
> ...



I noticed your gear selection!


----------



## Thee (Sep 10, 2022)

ian said:


> I noticed your gear selection!



Good Eye 👀 @ian LOW 1 haha


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2022)

Speaking of "Gear selection"
Two-Speed, Twin-Bar, Klunker style;
this thing is FAST!!!






cartridge bearing headset and bottom bracket, Sachs Automatic:48/18  Shadow 1/2-link chain,



lots of folks enjoying the cooler beach weather today.



Fearless checked it out, shifts into 2nd about 10mph, then you push to get back on top around 16mph feels perfect.
56 miles today, flying with the flyers, laughing all the way.🥰


----------



## Thee (Sep 10, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Speaking of "Gear selection"
> Two-Speed, Twin-Bar, Klunker style;
> this thing is FAST!!!
> View attachment 1693702View attachment 1693704
> ...



And really strong forks 😆


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 10, 2022)

Nice 18 mile ride around town with my wife and youngest today. Had my first causality… pulled on the brake lever and heard a snap and felt the braking disappear…. Strap the holds the brake arm on the drum broke… guess I need to design a better solution… good thing the rear is still a coaster brake!


----------



## Thee (Sep 10, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Nice 18 mile ride around town with my wife and youngest today. Had my first causality… pulled on the brake lever and heard a snap and felt the braking disappear…. Strap the holds the brake arm on the drum broke… guess I need to design a better solution… good thing the rear is still a coaster brake!
> 
> View attachment 1693758
> 
> ...



Dang is that, that cool jewel bell again? 😍


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 10, 2022)

Thee said:


> Dang is that, that cool jewel bell again? 😍



Yes it is!


----------



## ebasnett (Sep 10, 2022)

I rode this Murray Valiant Classic around the neighborhood this morning. I dragged it out of a chicken coop yesterday and washed off the chicken poop. It’s not worth much but it’s definitely an interesting collection of parts so I gave the nice old lady her $60 asking price without any negotiation. The front fender was missing but I had a nice red fender off a Murray Monterrey.

My guess is that it’s a 1999 model. Built in Manatchie, Mississippi. The frame is Chinese and appears to be the same frame that Huffy used for the Cranbrook/Santa Fe although it looks like the welds are cleaner and the paint is well done. Everything else is Wald- hub, handlebar, fenders, crank, bottom bracket, pedals, kickstand. Wheels were made and laced in Mississippi. The rear hub is the same Chinese Shimano clone that Huffy used on the Cranbrook/Santa Fe.

It desperately needs overhauling but this Chinese/American Huffy/Murray/Wald was worth trying out just for grins. The big softly-sprung saddle and springer fork give it a heavyweight cruiser ride. I’ll clean it up and happily add it to my fleet of daily use beaters.




As found with missing fender and rodent chewed handgrips. 


NOS Murray Monterey fender installed.




Wald pedals. 


Wald stamping on rear fender. 





Water bottle braze-ons same as Huffy frames


----------



## Quakertownrich (Sep 10, 2022)

'77 Schwinn Superior. Rides like a caddy.


----------



## ian (Sep 10, 2022)

'35 Colson on the park path looking for big trees and high tides. Good on both fronts. I had a young girl ask if the seat was rough on my "genitals".........


----------



## Thee (Sep 10, 2022)

ian said:


> '35 Colson on the park path looking for big trees and high tides. Good on both fronts. I had a young girl ask if the seat was rough on my "genitals".........
> 
> View attachment 1693818
> 
> ...



@ least the young girls are still interested @ian in your well being 😎 & those big trees are something to behold no joke, PNW “the big NW” ha


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 10, 2022)

Rode my big boy Stingray after putting a better seat on.


----------



## Thee (Sep 10, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Rode my big boy Stingray after putting a better seat on.
> 
> View attachment 1693834
> 
> View attachment 1693835



That thing is cool ima make one 😎 Rad


----------



## SKPC (Sep 10, 2022)

Short ride late in the day on my  34 Shelby Flyer double bar moto bike no~tank frame.


----------



## Thee (Sep 10, 2022)

Rain quit , so I pumped the up tires & rode this one, rides nice , too light , light as a feather


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 11, 2022)

…


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 11, 2022)

Thee said:


> That thing is cool ima make one 😎 Rad



You really should, they’re a blast!


----------



## Thee (Sep 11, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> …
> 
> View attachment 1694012
> 
> ...



Mr & Mrs Bicycle your usual table is ready as always , please come right in 😂🤣😆


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 11, 2022)

Another early morning ride before I fry in the midday sun.
Mad dogs and Englishmen.....


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 11, 2022)

Had to get somewhere and get home in short order... too much to do today.

so gas powered it had to be...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 11, 2022)

I had a lot to do today so a quick ride around the neighborhood on the '49. Have been trying out different looks and really like this black seat and grips with the BW tires.


----------



## Thee (Sep 11, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I had a lot to do today so a quick ride around the neighborhood on the '49. Have been trying out different looks and really like this black seat and grips with the BW tires.
> 
> View attachment 1694200
> 
> ...



Looks tough like that 💪🏻 😎


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 11, 2022)

Thee said:


> Looks tough like that 💪🏻 😎



I agree


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 11, 2022)

Mowed the back yard earlier, tuned up the truck and adjusted the parking brake on it, then had time for a ride on the 1939 Elgin.

A very pleasant 72f at 2pm today.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 11, 2022)

Put a mag sprocket on the blue one, looks more Stingray style than the cloverleaf. Also got rid of the old nasty seat tube decals.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2022)

Left early on a Special bike that stays in the house:
1934 AIRFLYTE, Huffman motobike,
found by @New Mexico Brant with the Super-Awesome California Bars!
9/11 Memorial ride; Never Forget.





Unbelievable beauty at the coast today...



These riders are riding the same route, so now this is the ride.



Always great bikes and folks at the Circle, Old Towne Orange.



15 miles home for 70 miles total,
"A Ride to End PTSD suicide".
So Let it Be!🥳😍🥰😎


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 11, 2022)

Local summer began this past week! So much better without all the tourists…not as hot today and also the us open adaptive surf competition 










Amazing to watch these guys and gals getting out there and shredding on the waves! Also had live bands at the seau pavilion! Fun day and we will never forget…9/11! God bless America


----------



## SoBayRon (Sep 11, 2022)

Rode the ‘56 Hornet with the Orange circle riders today and then stopped by South Bay Skates anniversary party on the way home.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 11, 2022)

Rode around the lake today on the green bomb shot a couple of pictures .
1 I'm sending out to dnc God save the King 


Shot at the skate park 





Some wildlife I was standing about 2 feet away lots of ducks and geese and other waterfowl in the park also lots of poop.



Percussion man 



And last but not least a shot of the Queen .
I live in Regina Saskatchewan known as the Queen City  .


----------



## Greg Kozak (Sep 11, 2022)

The city that rhymes with fun !


----------



## Thee (Sep 11, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Local summer began this past week! So much better without all the tourists…not as hot today and also the us open adaptive surf competition View attachment 1694344
> View attachment 1694345
> 
> View attachment 1694346
> ...



My daughters were 10 & 12 in ‘01 I was watching the news late for work, “why is Dad crying ? “ he’s never done that before ? I was 38 years old - almost 🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸 I’ll never forget, we all went to the memorial site 18 of us, on the same plane


----------



## Thee (Sep 11, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Left early on a Special bike that stays in the house:
> 1934 AIRFLYTE, Huffman motobike,
> found by @New Mexico Brant with the Super-Awesome California Bars!
> 9/11 Memorial ride; Never Forget.
> ...



@tripple3  granny bars mark their for gathering chickens or eggs or sumtin but your missing the basket ? ? Not sure which one comes first 🤣😆🐓🥚🪺


----------



## OLD PSYCLE (Sep 11, 2022)

My son and I did a nice little ride today


----------



## kingfish254 (Sep 11, 2022)

1937 Uncle Stretch Colson XLWB - RatRodBikes Build Off 17


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 12, 2022)

I took my '55 Raleigh Sports to shuttle to the Colorado Rockies game versus the Diamondbacks with @Arthur Roy Brown yesterday. Soggy, cool weather on Saturday gave way to perfect weather for a ride and a baseball game yesterday!















It was a spectacular way to spend the day in memoriam. I even got to meet the Color Guard while wandering the stadium! 🤓


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## dnc1 (Sep 12, 2022)

Still riding the 1970's Spanish mystery machine borrowed from friends.....












...another sublime ride through the Mallorcan countryside this morning,  before the heat and humidity got to me.

It's kind of strange watching the momentous news and events  from afar @bleedingfingers, strange times indeed.
I'll be honest and state that I've never been a huge fan of our monarchy.
However, the late Queen is hugely respected and I always felt she seemed to be a very good, honest person.
Always there for the people. 
She will be hugely missed, may she rest in peace.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 12, 2022)

This weeks morning rides will be under the Waning Gibbous Moon.
The ride home, "Cars are Scary"!!!
Glad to be home, on a bike is better.🥳








Happy Monday!


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Sep 12, 2022)

Rode the Luxury Liner at the beach


----------



## Thee (Sep 12, 2022)

1936PEDALER said:


> Rode the Luxury Liner at the beach
> 
> View attachment 1694879
> 
> ...



HELL F%*K To The YEAH !!! Whooooo Hoooooo 👍🏻 😎 😆 😂 don’t bang the rear fender 😂😆🤣


----------



## SoBayRon (Sep 12, 2022)

Nice long ride around the hood this evening on the ‘84. Been a while since I’ve been on this one - fun rider!


----------



## Miq (Sep 12, 2022)

They turned off the street lights in the “closed” section of the path.  Good thing I brought my own. 



48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 13, 2022)

More in Mallorca, Illes Balears, Espana.....




...another 15.47 hot miles!


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 13, 2022)

Fiore Rocky mountain-XT


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 13, 2022)

Look below at the bloom reaching out for a "High 5" that i slap every morning on the way to work.



Riding home today, went a different way; way more busy...
crashed head-on into a High school kid on his bike.
He came around a car as i was coming off the sidewalk, into the street.
He is fine; i'm sore and bruised, but OK; glad No cars were involved!
The bike is fine; so solid.
FVHS Zack and friend Micah; ride every day.


----------



## mrg (Sep 13, 2022)

Guess I'll keep the 58 Deluxe Hornet out for a while, need to see if I have a bigger rear gear ( screw on Bendix ) somewhere in my stuff!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 14, 2022)

More from Mallorca earlier today.....























..one more day on our holidays tomorrow, then home to the UK early on Friday.


----------



## Kstone (Sep 14, 2022)

Grad school has not been kind in its first 3 weeks. I ended up needing to go to the ER 3 times in 2 weeks. 

So basically my bike riding only exists between parking my car in a satellite lot, to reaching main campus. Then while on campus I try not to end up in a medical emergency 😂🥲😅

I was handed an exacto blade by a fellow grad today and told to:
 A. Not tell my girlfriend I was given a blade that could cause me to have another accident, because she would be mad at him.
B. Have an accident with it and end up in the ER again

It's been atleast an hour and I haven't injured myself yet. So I'm obviously thriving.

Anyways, on campus I've been playing a daily, "one of these things is not like the other" game. I wonder if people pass by it and wonder who the lunatic is thats riding a bike older than some of our campus buildings.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 14, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> More from Mallorca earlier today.....
> View attachment 1695675
> 
> 
> ...



Ya got some good Stonework Saturday pics as well! 👍  I love seeing your posts!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 14, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Ya got some good Stonework Saturday pics as well! 👍  I love seeing your posts!



I'm saving some up for Saturday.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 14, 2022)

Putting on some morning miles on the Westfield.


----------



## ian (Sep 14, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Putting on some morning miles on the Westfield.
> 
> View attachment 1695773
> 
> View attachment 1695774



It's Westfield Wednesday!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 14, 2022)

Everything is better today;
same bike, regular route, 16 mile total.


----------



## Thee (Sep 14, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1695828
> Everything is better today;
> same bike, regular route, 16 mile total.



Oh good ! remember to use that signal horn when changing lanes 😆 suprised the high school kid came out unscathed after a head on with that one 😂


----------



## ozzie (Sep 14, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1695828
> Everything is better today;
> same bike, regular route, 16 mile total.



Hi Mark. Is the fork ok after the accident? The back of the fender looks to be sitting close to the frame. I hope its just an illusion.
@tripple3


----------



## BrianInPA (Sep 14, 2022)

First ride on the 1949 CWC Ridewell by Woodwell I've been working on, along with my nephew on his '63 Murray Solar Flight, cruising the Great Allegheny Passage tonight 😊


----------



## Miq (Sep 14, 2022)

Sunset again. 48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## mrg (Sep 14, 2022)

A quick trip over to the car show this afternoon on the 58 Hornet.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 15, 2022)

Good morning Cabers


----------



## ebasnett (Sep 15, 2022)

I’m starting to think I’m a crappy bike aficionado. I stop at the same gas station a couple times a week and both times I noticed a clapped out late ‘90s Huffy Santa Fe with a flat tire, leaning against the fence by the dumpster. I asked the clerk and he said someone had left it there days earlier and I was welcome to take it or else it was going in the dumpster. Low end bike but the first new bike I ever bought myself in high school was a Cranbrook that I rode all through college. I was pissed when someone stole it off the balcony at my apartment. I later spotted that bike being ridden by a homeless guy at a gas station. I chewed him out for taking it but both he and the bike looked so pitiful I sent them off together. So, ironically, I find a similar crappy bike at a gas station.

Coaster brake anchor was gone, wrong size presta valve inner tube in the back wheel, no rim strips, rust on the fenders, crumbly foam hand grips.

Bearings in the Falcon coaster looked okay so I threw everything in the ultrasonic cleaner and replaced the loose ball bearings in the front hub. Replaced various missing screws, rim strips, rear inner tube, checked spoke tension and got the wheels as true as my micrometer will go, put some Thompson ball end handlebar grips and a $10 Walmart chain on it and took it for a ride before the sun came up. I’ve got about $35 in it but holy crap it rides nice. Fast, smooth, easy to handle.

I’ll clean up the chain guard and fenders and put them back on even though they’re rattling garbage- Why? I don’t know. Nothing about this project makes any sense. Guess I just want my high school bike back and also wanted to see if a Huffy Santa Fe could be rebuilt to run properly.


----------



## ian (Sep 15, 2022)

ebasnett said:


> I’m starting to think I’m a crappy bike aficionado. I stop at the same gas station a couple times a week and both times I noticed a clapped out late ‘90s Huffy Santa Fe with a flat tire, leaning against the fence by the dumpster. I asked the clerk and he said someone had left it there days earlier and I was welcome to take it or else it was going in the dumpster. Low end bike but the first new bike I ever bought myself in high school was a Cranbrook that I rode all through college. I was pissed when someone stole it off the balcony at my apartment. I later spotted that bike being ridden by a homeless guy at a gas station. I chewed him out for taking it but both he and the bike looked so pitiful I sent them off together. So, ironically, I find a similar crappy bike at a gas station.
> 
> Coaster brake anchor was gone, wrong size presta valve inner tube in the back wheel, no rim strips, rust on the fenders, crumbly foam hand grips.
> 
> ...



Better get a good lock next!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 15, 2022)

With rain threatening, last night's Bike Night was low in attendance at 47 people. It actually stayed dry for those willing to get drenched and was a great night for a ride on my Kustom Kruiser Roadster. Happy to have friends like @palepainter  & @Arthur Roy Brown stop by before the ride to help consume all the free beer I have accumulated.🙂








Atop the parking structure downtown catching our breath, enjoying the view & conversation.


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 15, 2022)

@ozzie I emailed Sturmey about the broken drum strap. Not expecting or wanting them to do anything about it. Just informing and asking if they had heard of that. The guy that responded said in his 20 years of being with the company, he’s never heard of it!


----------



## fattyre (Sep 15, 2022)

I didn’t ride it, but someone else did.  For at least 20 years someone has been regularly commuting to the train station on this bike. Awesome!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 15, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Hi Mark. Is the fork ok after the accident? The back of the fender looks to be sitting close to the frame. I hope its just an illusion.



Fork is same as before. It would take a big impact to bend these forks.🥰
Tight tolerances and great lines for CWC.



Riding through the neighborhood north of Warner/west of Newland;
middle of the day, following a _*coyote*_ trotting along about 10mph.
Right, then Left, right again, crouched at the corner of Newland, waiting for cars, then darted across into that neighborhood.



Rolled some extra streets and cul-de-sacs for fun, then ran an errand, 20 mile day.
"Shirley you bet"- Daily Pilot newspaper.🥳


----------



## Kstone (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Floyd (Sep 16, 2022)

Kstone said:


> View attachment 1696439
> 
> 
> View attachment 1696441






Kstone said:


> View attachment 1696439
> 
> View attachment 1696440
> View attachment 1696441



Love seein the Pretty Lady bein ridden and loved💜


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Belated photos from what I thought would be my final ride on Mallorca for a year (on Thursday morning); a beautiful final day before we flew home early today.....












...but unbeknownst to me there was more to come.
More photos to follow.


----------



## Willard (Sep 16, 2022)

I've had this 89 Schwinn Sierra Comp for over 10 years and enjoy it very much. Been extremely reliable. Recently been using it as my commuter bike....so I can say I rode it today. :^)

I'd like to source some original decals to do a restoration.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 16, 2022)

Willard said:


> I've had this 89 Schwinn Sierra Comp for over 10 years and enjoy it very much. Been extremely reliable. Recently been using it as my commuter bike....so I can say I rode it today. :^)
> 
> I'd like to source some original decals to do a restoration.  View attachment 1696810



Nice bike, and welcome to the CABE.......


----------



## Willard (Sep 16, 2022)

Thank you sir.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 16, 2022)

Willard said:


> I've had this 89 Schwinn Sierra Comp for over 10 years and enjoy it very much. Been extremely reliable. Recently been using it as my commuter bike....so I can say I rode it today. :^)
> 
> I'd like to source some original decals to do a restoration.  View attachment 1696810



I see your bike is on the A train.


----------



## Willard (Sep 16, 2022)

Every morning and every evening...Monday thru Friday.  The picture was this morning. :^)


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2022)

Big ride on 1936 Coral Colson single-speed.




the waning gibbous moon was out over the Pacific until 1 pm.
3 trips to this tower, then down to the Wedge Newport Beach.



Lindsey was stoked, did the 30 mile loop on Blades.
The guys went to have lunch and a beer, i went back to Sunset Beach.
We met coming back just before the river trail.😎🥳
102 mile day, 09/16/2022


----------



## Coalfield (Sep 16, 2022)

I must confess, not today - but wrenching and riding limit posting time. This and a couple to follow are within the last week.
English Falcon.  Long standing, still in bike building business.
Description? = Red, unusual decaling, lugged steel (531c), a mix of components (Campa, Modolo, Cinelli, Benotto, Nervar 52/42, tubulars, 6 speed 14/28).
59X57 and sprinty but stable.

edit: gotta have the acoutrements


----------



## Coalfield (Sep 16, 2022)

Up to the trailhead, down the big hill for 3km of brake check, ride the flats, climb home to check the drivetrain in small ring/large cog combo under load and low cadence.  😅




A short ride of 10 miles on a rebuild of a bike I like. ‘82 Holdsworth Special manufacture, but sold under contract to an Irish company (Harding) that exported some to USA, mostly the Los Angeles area.

The rebuild included new narrow, narrow bars that flare to th drops, brake levers, rear der, crankset, chain…

Maybe too narrow.


----------



## Coalfield (Sep 16, 2022)

‘87 Bianchi Vittoria. Another mixed component build of Campa, Mavic, Weinmann, Suzue.  Columbus Formula One tubing (feels like SL main frame, heavier fork in 59cm, stays = ?). Newbaum cloth bar wrap.

edit: ¿accoutrements count?


----------



## Coalfield (Sep 16, 2022)

Here is the 1959 Rickert (posted in Lightweights) on the road. Mixed build, mostly 'close to Era apropo'. Campa Gran Sport derailleurs/shifters, but with 46/30 chainrings for riding gravel in hilly terrain.  Universal brakes, Galli levers, Ambrosio stem, 3t bars w/ Newbaums cloth.. 27mm Veloflex tubulars in pic, but 32mm also fit.  The bars have yet to be shellac’d - if you don’t, yellow doesn’t last long on gravel roads & trails. I need to shorten the chain.  It clearly has been re-decaled with later decade design, so 99.9% it is a repaint.  Unfortunately, the true history is unknown to me, except it had a S. California life for a while, not sure if imported or brought from Germany as personal property.  Excellent condition. The repaint with black lug embellishment is tasteful enough and a quality job, even if a bit thick.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 16, 2022)

Is the stem on this bike the one prone to snapping ?@Coalfield ?  Speaking on Modelo piece.  Course if riding hands free it should prevent stress on stem.


----------



## Coalfield (Sep 16, 2022)

I have heard of no problems with this model Modolo.  
Ride light. But ride your bike.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 17, 2022)

..Ready to roll


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Sep 17, 2022)

Willard said:


> I've had this 89 Schwinn Sierra Comp for over 10 years and enjoy it very much. Been extremely reliable. Recently been using it as my commuter bike....so I can say I rode it today. :^)
> 
> I'd like to source some original decals to do a restoration.  View attachment 1696810



I modded the one that landed in my hands by stripping the paint and adding other Schwinn stickables to it.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 17, 2022)

Took a small search, but was able to locate . Bike Forums : Modelo professional stem failure. So it appears the design quite sleek and aero was it's weakness as crucial material removed left necks to snap off. Someone had actually inspected consequently finding a hairline crk. Others noted the neck was rounded - compared to sharp angles. News to me too... I looked at mine- but altho stylish it really ain't worth it . To me


----------



## Willard (Sep 17, 2022)

Arthur Roy Brown said:


> I modded the one that landed in my hands by stripping the paint and adding other Schwinn stickables to it.
> 
> View attachment 1697078



That chrome sure looks sweet!  I like the shiny stuff too!!  ;^)


----------



## SKPC (Sep 17, 2022)

Many projects wait in the wings, so yesterday I started in early then later I escaped out for a longer ride into the county in perfecto weather on the Hawthorne. This 84-yr old is solidly spec'd and usually the tool of choice.  Zero accessories, quiet as a mouse and my most capable classic rider.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 17, 2022)

Heavy overcast day means a tad lower temps so 17 miles done on the 46 Rollfast before the rain arrives.  Came across a small group of wild turkeys leisurely walking in the area. Was hoping to see a deer or small Black Bear but they start coming out early evenings in cooler weather.


----------



## ian (Sep 17, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Heavy overcast day means a tad lower temps so 17 miles done on the 46 Rollfast before the rain arrives.  Came across a small group of wild turkeys leisurely walking in the area. Was hoping to see a deer or small Black Bear but they start coming out early evenings in cooler weather.
> 
> View attachment 1697143
> 
> ...



Sweet ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2022)

Quick-change to a ready-rider:
1937 AERO KING 



Saturdays hold lots of "Events" down at both ends of the State Parking lots.



Cyclists comparing equipments, talking aerodynamics.



Saturday stuff-to-do, 52 miles, home before Noon.😎


----------



## Coalfield (Sep 17, 2022)

buickmike said:


> Took a small search, but was able to locate . Bike Forums : Modelo professional stem failure. So it appears the design quite sleek and aero was it's weakness as crucial material removed left necks to snap off. Someone had actually inspected consequently finding a hairline crk. Others noted the neck was rounded - compared to sharp angles. News to me too... I looked at mine- but altho stylish it really ain't worth it . To me




Thanks I will absolutely inspect.  And have replacements available.  Maybe I will skip the shellac, not 100% loving the black and maroon look - given silver & bright choices. Next bar tape change, unless stem looks fraught.


Is there a bicycle component that hasn't been broken? And discussed on Forums? Over the last 2 decades.  Everything old is worth inspecting, many need a close one (some pierced have a history) - especially a stem, fork , front wheel.  Head first hurts worst, i hear.  But we ride carbon fiber forks almost universally on 'fast' bikes. No internet search needed on that front.


----------



## ian (Sep 17, 2022)

Fresh stop at the skate park on the '37 Shelby with fresh grease where needed.
She's rollin' pretty smooth now 😀


----------



## SKPC (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Durham27707 (Sep 17, 2022)

My work in progress 36' Elgin daily headed back from work. Come over for a ride the next time you're near Durham, NC!


----------



## Nashman (Sep 17, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> Now that's a groovy group of Krates! Log a few more cruises on'm before they go dark. So cool!
> Kryn



Thanks Kryn,  The Apple remains in the upper/outer Man Cave, Garage to be enjoyed to all.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Thee (Sep 17, 2022)

Arthur Roy Brown said:


> I modded the one that landed in my hands by stripping the paint and adding other Schwinn stickables to it.
> 
> View attachment 1697078



Hard to ride with out wheels 🤨


----------



## fattyre (Sep 17, 2022)

Farewell yellow pedestrian bridge, it’s been a blast.  Especially your fun little downhill on the west side.  The boring replacement in a “_safer”_ location will never compare.

Also spied this potential future CABER!


----------



## tacochris (Sep 17, 2022)

Did an evening ride with the kiddo to toss the football around at the neighborhood park.


----------



## Thee (Sep 17, 2022)

Where’d she come from ? Haha 

Rode around on the oldies cranking tunes fun stuff!!!


----------



## Thee (Sep 17, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Thanks Kryn,  The Apple remains in the upper/outer Man Cave, Garage to be enjoyed to all.View attachment 1697431
> 
> View attachment 1697432



I ain’t scared I’ll ride one, sounds like an invitation 🤣😂😆


----------



## mrg (Sep 18, 2022)

Haven't been over to the old Rancho Los Amigos in a couple of weeks and now about 1/2 of the 100 yr old buildings are gone ( I've been riding here around 55 yrs. ), sad to see but yrs of neglect, vandalism and the homeless have taken it's toll so we'll see what happens next, about a 1/3 has been developed sense I use to ride my 63/4 Lime StingRay around there!, now I'm on a 41 ACE. Oh ya, building in the last pic I spent many great nights partying 😉 after going to local clubs and meeting girls that were medical students at Rancho Los Amigos National Rehabilitation Center ( they came from all over the US ) some of the south campus was used for student housing so more memories bulldozed!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 18, 2022)

Back in England now and out on a ride with the V-CC yesterday (Saturday).

It was some 20°Celsius cooler here compared to Mallorca (8° Celsius when I started out) and I had to resort to a wooly hat and gloves, but thankfully it soon warmed up for the day.
I was riding the 'Ciclos Minaco II'.

I set off early for the ride start in Abingdon and stopped for a coffee before joining the others.....




...spot the little crocheted tribute to Her Majesty atop the post box.
As I set off to the other end of Abingdon I noticed some bicycle related action occurring underneath the old County Hall building.....




...it was the monthly bicycle maintenance event with free advice and help, but I spotted this unusual 'rig' that one of the mechanics was using to transport his workshop equipment.....








...interesting,  belt drive and a 14 speed gearbox set up!

 Back to the ride proper.  Ben travelled over 50 miles to come along with us, bringing his immaculately restored 1913 'Sunbeam'.....




...also out with us, Murray's always wonderful 'The W.E.J. Cycles' '59 Special model.....




...I was hoping to ride over 50 miles, but gave up at 42.3 miles when my chain snapped on my way home!
Luckily,  my friend Jamie spotted me as I was walking home, pushing the 'Minaco', and very kindly gave me a lift home in his car.
Not a bad day at all.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 18, 2022)

.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 18, 2022)

I have often thought about a car coming off the overpass into the bike path, well it kinda happened. Car came off SR417 and got as far as the concrete retainer ditch.





Otherwise a nice long ride on my 73 Continental.


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Sep 18, 2022)

Thee said:


> Hard to ride with out wheels 🤨



It has wheels, handlebars, brakes and everything now.  That pic was taken right after the frameset was modded.  I may drop a pic of the complete build some day.


----------



## ian (Sep 18, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1697455
> Where’d she come from ? Haha View attachment 1697456Rode around on the oldies cranking tunes fun stuff!!!View attachment 1697457View attachment 1697459



Beach Boys?


----------



## Thee (Sep 18, 2022)

ian said:


> Beach Boys?



Glen Miller I should add some beach boys and maybe some Jan and Dean to the list


----------



## ian (Sep 18, 2022)

Thee said:


> Glen Miller



You ain't that old, are ya?


----------



## Thee (Sep 18, 2022)

ian said:


> You ain't that old, are ya?



Old Soul 🤣😂😆


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
1935 Velvet deLuxe, Huffman motobike, fits/rides Well...



to the end of Bolsa Chica, where 7 or 800 runners are gathering; 
"Watch out for Bicycles!" i said to many...



this bike has original '30s grips and saddle, cartridge bearing BB, HD spokes/hubs, flys like the wind...



Back to SA river trail, to church, then back to the HB pier for "Daily Entertainment".
Another wonder-filled ride on the edge of N.America 52 miles.


----------



## Thee (Sep 18, 2022)

ian said:


> Beach Boys?



They way I ride “crawling from the wreckage” would be more appropriate - Dave Edmunds


----------



## Thee (Sep 18, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 1935 Velvet deLuxe, Huffman motobike, fits/rides Well...
> View attachment 1697889
> to the end of Bolsa Chica, where 7 or 800 runners are gathering;
> ...



I ran all this way and all I get is 1/2 a banana ? 🤣


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2022)

5k and 10k runners, 700-800 of 'em, i took off!


----------



## phantom (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Thee (Sep 18, 2022)

phantom said:


> View attachment 1697993



Good thing it has a springer @phantom 😆


----------



## Thee (Sep 18, 2022)

Buddy gave me a bike lift thingy 🙂 so I put the parade space 

rat on it , and put on a funky Bell ! Thanks @chughes1 ?

these S2’s are way too nice for this bomb hahaha

Jane enjoyed the cruise 😆


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 18, 2022)

Met some friends for Old Bikes Club ride with my '38 Western Flyer today. It's been a month shy of 2 years since the frame broke on this ride. It was stitched back together by my friend @palepainter recently & falling in love with the bike all over again...... 🥰 😍❤️

Should have stopped for Ethiopian food since I was born there. But didn't.




Went for a root beer float instead!🙂




Rode past the front door to the State Capitol....



Stopped for a break at City Park behind the Zoo. Behind the wall at the end of the pond are elephants!



Then saw a HUGE glass building built on top of an old church.







Well, maybe not on top of but within inch of the property line.......

A lovely day for a ride. Not sure about the future of the OBC however.🤔


----------



## Thee (Sep 18, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> A lovely day for a ride. Not sure about the future of the OBC however.🤔



☹️


----------



## ian (Sep 18, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Met some friends for Old Bikes Club ride with my '38 Western Flyer today. It's been a month shy of the frame breaking on this ride. It was stitched back together by my friend @palepainter recently & falling in love with the bike all over again...... 🥰 😍❤️
> 
> Should have stopped for Ethiopian food since I was born there. But didn't.View attachment 1698102
> 
> ...



Nice Shelby!!


----------



## Miq (Sep 18, 2022)

Night ride to Gilbert. 







48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1698037
> Buddy gave me a bike lift thingy 🙂 so I put the parade space View attachment 1698047rat on it , and put on a funky Bell ! Thanks @chughes1 ?View attachment 1698048these S2’s are way too nice for this bomb hahahaView attachment 1698058Jane enjoyed the cruise 😆View attachment 1698059



"Jane enjoyed the cruise 😆"

Aint that Judy? 😆😆😆


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 19, 2022)

ian said:


> Nice Shelby!!




Thanks! Glad to have it back in action. Will probably be ridden often since these bikes are so much fun to ride. And probably why I like yours too! Great riding bikes. 👍


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> ☹️




I know, right? Strange days now but it will work out.


----------



## ian (Sep 19, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thanks! Glad to have it back in action. Will probably be ridden often since these bikes are so much fun to ride. And probably why I like yours too! Great riding bikes. 👍



I really enjoy mine!


----------



## Thee (Sep 19, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> "Jane enjoyed the cruise 😆"
> 
> Aint that Judy? 😆😆😆



It is Judy 🍺 oops I have the Jetsons jingle on my bike ride playlist I shoulda been listening 🤣


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 19, 2022)

From this afternoon's ride on the 'Cycles Morot', another 22.4 miles clocked on this machine. 
More crochet work atop the postbox in Clifton Hampden.....





...in Dorchester High Street.....






...near Blewburton Hill, Blewbury.....


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2022)

16 mile work-ride


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 19, 2022)

The Centurion and the Gazelle... a rough day...


----------



## mrg (Sep 19, 2022)

A few test ride miles on the 58 Deluxe Hornet # 2 today after a few laps in the pool!, oh ya rode by the SJB football stadium, seems like they are always 1 or 2 in the nation.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> Glen Miller I should add some beach boys and maybe some Jan and Dean to the list



I only listen to glen miller and Benny Goodman while I ride.


----------



## mrg (Sep 19, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> I only listen to glen miller and Benny Goodman while I ride.



I guess we have a generation gap here! but might fit the age of the 40's bikes.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 19, 2022)

mrg said:


> I guess we have a generation gap here! but might fit the age of the 40's bikes.



I suppose so! I also only own a 48 star flag! Only use tube radios, etc.


----------



## mrg (Sep 19, 2022)

I grew up in the 60's-70's so that's about as far back as I go! but heard stories from my parents about the "Big bands" when they were young.


----------



## Miq (Sep 19, 2022)

I like the sound of tube amps too @MrMonark13!





Excuse me while I kiss the sky.






48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Cory (Sep 20, 2022)

Huntington Beach TV off the pier in Downtown. On my Red Phantom today.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 20, 2022)

Not fun when one is pedaling  the 46 Rollfast and enjoying the scenery when suddenly something goes ping  and your saddle collapses on the right side😳
I always check and make certain things are tidy so not to get a surprise but didn’t check this morning so lesson learned. 
Took me a few minutes to locate the bolt and retaining cup but who knows where the hex nut flew off to. I was 5 miles from the house so I carefully rode while leaning on the left saddle side and supported most of my weight on either pedal while dismounting and walking on the bumpy sections . Took me a while to get home riding this way
Located a matching bolt in my junk box and got it back together good as new.









With the replacement nut on nice and tight she’s good as new now.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 20, 2022)

A foggy commute this morning on the modern 'Trek'.....





...thankfully the sun had burnt off the fog for my journey back home. 
22 miles round trip.


----------



## fattyre (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 20, 2022)

I'm home now;
pic freshly taken after the ride,
per the rules, clearly stated in post #1,  
over 8 years ago.🥰



Rode the WF HD WWII Paper-Boy Special,
under the waning crescent moon this morning.
To ride is a great choice.🥰


----------



## Santee (Sep 20, 2022)

Rolling on the 41 Rollfast.


----------



## mrg (Sep 20, 2022)

Out on my other current project, 62 American this evening.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 21, 2022)

...and again...



Waning crescent moon up for this morning's ride, still up there this afternoon too.


----------



## ebasnett (Sep 21, 2022)

I drove down to Corpus Christi, TX yesterday for the annual Texas District & County Attorney Association’s annual conference and continuing legal education. It’s a 5-1/2 hour drive and I stopped north of Austin for lunch. While eating lunch I started flipping through Facebook marketplace listings and ran across this recently serviced 1974 Schwinn Suburban 5 speed and realized it was nearby. Sometimes you just NEED to buy a bike. I already had another bike on the rack on the back of my SUV, but I decided right then I was going to go scoop it up. Seller wanted $100. I offered $80 and went and picked it up.

I don’t know if I like “patina” but I definitely like a bike with “experience.” This bike was registered in Houston, TX in 1974, 75, and 76. Was bought during COVID by the previous owner at Bike Farm in Austin, TX, and was scooped up by me yesterday, taken to Corpus Christi, TX and ridden 30 miles already. I like that it’s got scratches, a few extra decals, and has been well used but taken care of. I made a stop at Bay Area Cycles in Corpus Christi for new brake shoes at lunch and rode back to the conference. The 5 speed Schwinn GT-120 derailleur took a little while to get used to, but after 30 miles I’m clicking through the gears like it’s connected to my brain. It’s crazy how much fun you can have even on a plain old 5-speed lightweight.





















Aircraft Carrier U.S.S. Lexington in the background.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 21, 2022)

Early evening short 6 mile ride after dinner and the rain. Got dark very fast.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 21, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Not fun when one is pedaling  the 46 Rollfast and enjoying the scenery when suddenly something goes ping  and your saddle collapses on the right side😳
> I always check and make certain things are tidy so not to get a surprise but didn’t check this morning so lesson learned.
> Took me a few minutes to locate the bolt and retaining cup but who knows where the hex nut flew off to. I was 5 miles from the house so I carefully rode while leaning on the left saddle side and supported most of my weight on either pedal while dismounting and walking on the bumpy sections . Took me a while to get home riding this way
> Located a matching bolt in my junk box and got it back together good as new.
> ...



I had that happen on the same kind of saddle.same side.mine came off on the bike rack while on the freeway.lost the cup too.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## ian (Sep 21, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Early evening short 6 mile ride after dinner and the rain. Got dark very fast.
> 
> View attachment 1699557
> 
> ...



Dig those wide bars!


----------



## mrg (Sep 21, 2022)

Decided to break out the Kolumbia Klunker for a ride past the end of the tracks. Last pic is Downtown LA around 15 miles away.


----------



## Miq (Sep 21, 2022)

Out on my Columbia frame passed to me from @mrg too.

Rode in the sprinkling rain up through Scottsdale on the Greenbelt with Philthy.  Absolutely no other bikers out in the 100% humidity. 


48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## mrg (Sep 21, 2022)

I guess alot of night riding in the AZ!


----------



## Miq (Sep 21, 2022)

Especially while it’s hot.  Then, when it finally cools down in Oct, the sun is down when you get home from work, and you have to ride at night again…. 😀


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 22, 2022)

The 1949 Monark survivors have been going out together for quite a while now.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 22, 2022)

..


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 22, 2022)

I rode my Kustom Kruiser Roadster for the penultimate Bike Night of the season. Lots of rain, 11 riders. 🙂 



We stopped at Left Hand Brewing for a pint mid ride 



Then the rain picked up a bit more to finish the evening...🤣







The group swelled to 13 at one point and we finished with 9. The theme was "Giddy Up" & my cowboy did a great job channeling water. A fun, cold wet ride once in a while is good for the soul. It makes a hot shower better too!🙂


----------



## Thee (Sep 22, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I rode my Kustom Kruiser Roadster for the penultimate Bike Night of the season. Lots of rain, 11 riders. 🙂 View attachment 1699705
> 
> We stopped at Left Hand Brewing for a pint mid ride View attachment 1699707
> 
> ...



What in the Sam Heck does that spacey lookin trailer do ? Ok I’ve studied it closely, it’s a beer & snack cooler with a seat & foot pegs & after burners in the rear for additional thrust 🚀🚀


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 22, 2022)

Thee said:


> What in the Sam Heck does that spacey lookin trailer do ? Ok I’ve studied it closely, it’s a beer & snack cooler with a seat & foot pegs & after burners in the rear for additional thrust 🚀🚀




Hilarious! 🤣  🤣 

That's the sound system our leader uses for the rides. It does have a small cooler for sandwiches/drinks. Next week's ride ends at another brewery & donations to build a new trailer for next year.


----------



## Santee (Sep 22, 2022)

Yesterdays 16 mile roll on the Roadster.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 22, 2022)

Out and about on the Westfield. Today’s ride a relaxing 16 miles with warm but comfortable weather. Thank God that awful oven like heat has departed, at least for now.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 22, 2022)

Out on the 'Ciclos Minaco I' this afternoon.....








...another 19.2 miles.
Pictured on the wonderful Victorian brick bridge over the River Thames in Clifton Hampden,  Oxfordshire.


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 22, 2022)

took the Hickory for a ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2022)

buck hughes said:


> took the Hickory for a ride.



Where's the pedals?



i wanna ride it!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2022)

Last sliver of the waning crescent moon this morning.
pic taken at LaFiesta and High Voltage transmission lines 
and ThreePalmsWaving.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2022)

Ride-by Both-ways.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Thee (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Sep 22, 2022)

Glad we are back to our regular summer heat, 90's but not steamy!, took the chartreuse Columbia over to the old NASA site, a nice evening and alot of stuff going on. funny the little dog in the last pic was watching it's owners/little kids rollerblading in the bowls!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 23, 2022)

.


----------



## COB (Sep 23, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1699973
> Ride-by Both-ways.



@tripple3  As Tim The Tool Man Taylor would say, "MORE POWER! AH AH AH..." 🙂


----------



## Cory (Sep 23, 2022)

Huntington Beach air show setting up this morning. Long shadows.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2022)

Clear skies to show absolute, last sliver, of waning crescent moon, rising before the sun.






COB said:


> "MORE POWER! AH AH AH..."






Glad it's Friday.
5 work days of riding is 80 miles total.
Good to be off work.🥳


----------



## Thee (Sep 23, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Clear skies to show absolute, last sliver, of waning crescent moon, rising before the sun.
> 
> View attachment 1700302
> 
> ...



Headed to knotts berry farm ?


----------



## SKPC (Sep 23, 2022)

Modern Ibis 3 days straight.  Colors are starting.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2022)

Thee said:


> Headed to knotts berry farm ?



Work-days where working, now,
 for several years now....
I ride to the Shop in HB;
then drive the "Work-truck" to
Knott's Berry Farm.
Light IT!!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 24, 2022)

..


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2022)

Happy Saturday!
Left early, while it was still dark;



This Sachs Automatic 2-speed, is bigger than any gear i ride;



50 mile ride, had to get home to do "other things".🥰


----------



## tryder (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 24, 2022)

First time on the road in decades.

1925 Elgin women's model.  700c modern rims with Sturmey Archer 2 speed coaster.  It's quick.












It looked like this at noon today.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 24, 2022)

Rode out into the county on some gravel. 34_ Shelby Flyer_


----------



## ian (Sep 24, 2022)

Went for coffee and a ride around the neighborhood with my son and grandson.


----------



## COB (Sep 24, 2022)

Three generations of pedal rotations! @ian


----------



## ian (Sep 24, 2022)

COB said:


> Three generations of pedal rotations! @ian



Got lotsa cool comments too! Wish it could happen more often.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 25, 2022)

..


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 25, 2022)

Seems fitting.






Old Elgin.
Then again, aren't all the Elgins old now?


----------



## ozzie (Sep 25, 2022)

Went for a ride on La Fugazi and a mate joined me on the bike I recently built for him.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 25, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
Left early on "Dad's Bike", 1937 Syracuse, by Westfield.🥰



By the time the sun is rising, there's the Uni-Cycle rider bombing the drop, climbing out the other side.






Bolsa Chica, where i turned around to go to church.



Old Hawthorne caught my eye; made for a great pic.
PCH is closed for a running event this morning.



Up and down the river trail with the "Fast" bikes and riders, to church, then back to the beach for more.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2022)

Put this together today and took it for a shakedown cruise .
40s 50s  Royal Flyer frame .
Will maybe do a what bike did you work on today  thread .
Its a big boys bike 700x50 tires


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 25, 2022)

Went out to put the 25 Elgin away and decided, what the heck, after dinner ride in the country.  96f and humid, cool front hits tomorrow. 













If you haven't ridden a 28" wheeled bike and you get the chance, do it.  These old machines can move.


----------



## Thee (Sep 25, 2022)

bleedingfingers said:


> Put this together today and took it for a shakedown cruise .
> 40s 50s  Royal Flyer frame .
> Will maybe do a what bike did you work on today  thread .
> Its a big boys bike 700x50 tires
> View attachment 1701629View attachment 1701630



I’m colored blind but that one looks pink ? big boy? Are you painting it in the work on thread ? 😂🤣😆🙃


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 25, 2022)

Thee said:


> I’m colored blind but that one looks pink ? big boy? Are you painting it in the work on thread ? 😂🤣😆🙃



tis green


----------



## Thee (Sep 25, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> tis green



Thought so thanks, dang it , or light beige, through my eyes 😕 🙂 nice looking ride


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 25, 2022)

bleedingfingers said:


> Put this together today and took it for a shakedown cruise .
> 40s 50s  Royal Flyer frame .
> Will maybe do a what bike did you work on today  thread .
> Its a big boys bike 700x50 tires
> View attachment 1701629View attachment 1701630



Diggin the polished fork plates!


----------



## phantom (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 26, 2022)

I took Maurice for a spin for a couple of hours.


----------



## ian (Sep 26, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I took Maurice for a spin for a couple of hours.View attachment 1701828
> 
> View attachment 1701829



Dig that selfie!


----------



## Thee (Sep 26, 2022)

ian said:


> Dig that selfie!



Hey they named a hurricane after @ian  😆 🌩🌨🌊 🫣


----------



## ian (Sep 26, 2022)

Thee said:


> Hey they named a hurricane after @ian  😆 🌩🌨🌊 🫣



Does that mean I'm full of hot air and real windy? 😀


----------



## Thee (Sep 26, 2022)

ian said:


> Does that mean I'm full of hot air and real windy? 😀



Maybe all wet too 🤣😂😊


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 26, 2022)

I rode this yesterday, but only for two laps of a 1 mile criterium circuit.....




...can anyone name the bicycle?
It's from 1898.

This was part of an epic, much longer ride, details to follow soon.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 26, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> ...can anyone name the bicycle?
> It's from 1898.



...Way out of my league.
Did You Get your "Century"? @dnc1 

Back to work, riding this same "Miracle Machine" WWII service bike, Western Flyer,
with Light For All bag to carry my lunch & work "Big Boy pants".


----------



## ian (Sep 26, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> I rode this yesterday, but only for two laps of a 1 mile criterium circuit.....
> View attachment 1702020
> 
> ...can anyone name the bicycle?
> ...



You make it seem small.


----------



## sccruiser (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 26, 2022)

Took the 25 Elgin to the barn so it can hang out with some other bikes and this old boy was begging for some road time.

Pulled it off the hook and aired up the tires. Battery was still holding a charge so lights on.











1918 Pierce Motorbike.


----------



## Thee (Sep 26, 2022)

Rode laps Slapping Gears , High to low , low to high , hill climb , worked this puppy ,  tried to break it well not really….. nope 




I hear this hubs been around ? Hahaha kicked its ass ! No prob


----------



## Rattman13 (Sep 26, 2022)

Today's project was the assembly of my 1937 Shelby Cadillac. Stock frame, cut down ladies fork and truss rods, Wald #4 stem, Wald 28" bars extended to 30 1/2", 22 tooth sweetheart sprocket, Shelby crank, Torrington #8 pedals with #10 blocks, Union skip tooth chain with Diamond master link, 3 speed Nexus-alloy wheelset, Ichibike 11 tooth rear sprocket, Re-done sliding rail seat, and cheapo chrome seat post. Not a long ride, but rides like a Cadillac should. Just became my new favorite. 😎 Kickstand and badge added post ride.


----------



## ian (Sep 26, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Took the 25 Elgin to the barn so it can hang out with some other bikes and this old boy was begging for some road time.
> 
> Pulled it off the hook and aired up the tires. Battery was still holding a charge so lights on.View attachment 1702304
> 
> ...



Love that motobike style. It has a great stance.


----------



## ian (Sep 26, 2022)

Thee said:


> Rode laps Slapping Gears , High to low , low to high , hill climb , worked this puppy ,  tried to break it well not really….. nope View attachment 1702324View attachment 1702323I hear this hubs been around ? Hahaha kicked its ass ! No prob



I sure enjoy the Redband kickback hub on my '47 Shelby. Makes it easier on an old man.


----------



## ian (Sep 26, 2022)

Rattman13 said:


> Today's project was the assembly of my 1937 Shelby Cadillac. Stock frame, cut down ladies fork and truss rods, Wald #4 stem, Wald 28" bars extended to 30 1/2", 22 tooth sweetheart sprocket, Shelby crank, Torrington #8 pedals with #10 blocks, Union skip tooth chain with Diamond master link, 3 speed Nexus-alloy wheelset, Ichibike 11 tooth rear sprocket, Re-done sliding rail seat, and cheapo chrome seat post. Not a long ride, but rides like a Cadillac should. Just became my new favorite. 😎 Kickstand and badge added post ride.
> 
> View attachment 1702352
> 
> ...



How didja extend the bars? Pics? Please.


----------



## ozzie (Sep 26, 2022)

Rattman13 said:


> Today's project was the assembly of my 1937 Shelby Cadillac. Stock frame, cut down ladies fork and truss rods, Wald #4 stem, Wald 28" bars extended to 30 1/2", 22 tooth sweetheart sprocket, Shelby crank, Torrington #8 pedals with #10 blocks, Union skip tooth chain with Diamond master link, 3 speed Nexus-alloy wheelset, Ichibike 11 tooth rear sprocket, Re-done sliding rail seat, and cheapo chrome seat post. Not a long ride, but rides like a Cadillac should. Just became my new favorite. 😎 Kickstand and badge added post ride.
> 
> View attachment 1702352
> 
> ...



Look awesome. Just checking if you filed the square edges off the Ichi sprocket. It will run smoother.


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 26, 2022)

The wife & I out cruising on a beautiful fall afternoon on a couple of our favorite bikes near Caesar creek lake in Ohio


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 26, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> ...Way out of my league.
> Did You Get your "Century"? @dnc1
> 
> Back to work, riding this same "Miracle Machine" WWII service bike, Western Flyer,
> ...




Yes Mark,  I did, details to follow soon



ian said:


> You make it seem small.




Haha.
It is small!
It had epicyclic gearing in the front hub though, so it rides at big wheeled bike speeds  but a very. twitchy experience.


----------



## mrg (Sep 27, 2022)

Still had the 58 Deluxe Hornet #2 out so over to the car show tonight.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Sep 27, 2022)

HOLA "to all the cabers"
I went to the post office to made some deliveries; and some errands! Enjoy the pics; also posted more pics; in bikes & murals paints!


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 27, 2022)

My wife is having balance issues following a hip operation back in the spring so she’s afraid to go near a bike.

unless said bike had an “auxiliary balance unit”... so I picked this up for this morning.

its even old enough to be hand made in the US of A.


----------



## Rattman13 (Sep 27, 2022)

ian said:


> How didja extend the bars? Pics? Please.



2" sections from another bar and 8" section of 3/4" Delrin rod. The Delrin was pressed into the sections and then tapped into the Wald bars. They would still turn so I drilled a hole and installed a countersunk screw into it. I then filed the screw head so the grip would clear. Sorry no pics, but I will be extending another set soon and I'll take pics next time.


ozzie said:


> Look awesome. Just checking if you filed the square edges off the Ichi sprocket. It will run smoother.



I've used 2 on my 3 speeds and never had a problem. I may try that on my next one.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 27, 2022)

Maiden voyage in Waxhaw on the Latonia! 11 tooth rear cog made for an easy rider!


----------



## ian (Sep 27, 2022)

Rattman13 said:


> 2" sections from another bar and 8" section of 3/4" Delrin rod. The Delrin was pressed into the sections and then tapped into the Wald bars. They would still turn so I drilled a hole and installed a countersunk screw into it. I then filed the screw head so the grip would clear. Sorry no pics, but I will be extending another set soon and I'll take pics next time.
> 
> I've used 2 on my 3 speeds and never had a problem. I may try that on my next one.



Cool. I have a mental visual on the process. Thanks, Ian


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 27, 2022)

Yesterday's commute ride.....




...today's wet ride.....


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2022)

The bonus-feature today, was following an Owl, flying along Heil in the dark this morning.😍


----------



## ian (Sep 27, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1702775
> The bonus-feature today, was following an Owl, flying along Heil in the dark this morning.😍



He was checking out your racoon tail!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 27, 2022)

Got a nice ride on the my newest '49 this afternoon. Even without a service on the wheels it rides great. Really digging this maroon hoping to get some sort of a match on the tank. Love my straight bars just great looking bikes.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

Broke out the’40 dx today, it was getting jelly of the’36 so took it for a spin! Forgot phone at home so took one when got back home….super fast bike with the 11 tooth nd!


Forgot how fun the siren was…


----------



## Thee (Sep 27, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Broke out the’40 dx today, it was getting jelly of the’36 so took it for a spin! Forgot phone at home so took one when got back home….super fast bike with the 11 tooth nd!View attachment 1702868
> Forgot how fun the siren was…



Yupper the siren hahahaha epic, gotta get er going , I go down the hill with the one you hooked me up with then it’s loud !! 😊


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 27, 2022)

Got a few miles in on the black bike first, but it was really too windy for urban riding. Sooo, I got something more modern out to hide from the wind in the woods!








Found this neat little figure 8 somebody made in the clearing!



Edit: I got back on the black bike after the wind died down.



I have no clue who Ernie is, but I kind of feel bad for the dude...lol












Stopped for a Bison Burger, still got some miles to go, but I think it'll be about 25 for the day.


----------



## Thee (Sep 27, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Got a few miles in on the black bike first, but it was really too windy for urban riding. Sooo, I got something more modern out to hide from the wind in the woods!
> View attachment 1702881Trials Bike ! Rad ! & Ernie ? I wanna meet the Chick that Said Sorry 🤣😂😆


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 27, 2022)

More like Enduro....a step or 2 down from a full Downhill bike and lighter since she's mostly plastic.

And yeah, I'd love to know what this chic did......or maybe it was written by a Bert! Ha. I just love that there's other tags around it, but they've left this one be for years!


----------



## Thee (Sep 27, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> More like Enduro....a step or 2 down from a full Downhill bike and lighter since she's mostly plastic.
> 
> And yeah, I'd love to know what this chic did......or maybe it was written by a Bert! Ha. I just love that there's other tags around it, but they've left this one be for years!



Poor Ernie , but I don’t care what she did , Thee will show her the path to redemption Lmfao  🤣😂😆😅


----------



## Cory (Sep 27, 2022)

Riding a 1940s Shelby tank bike this morning. Just a quick shake down ride to the Huntington Beach pier before I put it in my antique store space for $595.


----------



## Thee (Sep 27, 2022)

Was tinkering & I noticed it’s getting dark earlier , what a genius ? Duh ? So I went for a neighbor hood cruise 

anywho ! Wife was cruising but did not ride down the hill ? She did walk down to scold me while I was taking these pics hahaha

 ahhh shad up right to the moon Alice lmao !!


----------



## tacochris (Sep 27, 2022)

Temp dropped tonight for some reason so i took the opportunity to get out.
I decided to hit the unfinished part of the neighborhood.  Its almost post-apocalyptic in the sheer silence of it all.  For a moment it feels like there is no one else but me.  All you could hear is the cricket chirps mixed with the cycle truck chirps and nothing else


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 28, 2022)

Todays choice for the morning ride


----------



## kreika (Sep 28, 2022)

Got the Shelby out of storage and took it to the Rolling Relics Monterey ride over the weekend.


----------



## Thee (Sep 28, 2022)

kreika said:


> Got the Shelby out of storage and took it to the Rolling Relics Monterey ride over the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 1703152



I’ve stood on that compass ! 🙂


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 28, 2022)

Got the afternoon off with sweet weather!
Rode my Cruiser 7 down to the beach & horse trail...just a couple miles


















The lake is really low, this is usually underwater






Home & thirsty!


----------



## ian (Sep 28, 2022)

Got my '37 Shelby out and went to the library and boat ramp to check the tide heights. It's out.
The saddle bags work great for books.
Thanks to @Shawn Michael for getting these to me.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 28, 2022)

...just another day....


----------



## ditchpig (Sep 28, 2022)

Rode the Trek 'Rig' to the community mailbox...just got junk!   Probably one of the last amazing summer-like September days before the rains come....Yes we have a few palm trees up here!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 29, 2022)

Wednesdays ride on the 'Ciclos Minaco 1'.
Another loop through South Oxfordshire, 22.4 miles.
Here in Dorchester.....




...near Didcot.....




...between South Moreton and Wallingford.....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 29, 2022)

..


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 29, 2022)

The season finalé of Bike Night had 123 riders and a dog and the theme was 'Oktoberfest'. I took Maurice for a beautiful evening of bicycle fun.🤓



Cruising Main St.







We stopped in front of a couple of pubs for some Chicken Dancing....



It has been another fun season of Bike Night!! Now the long wait until mid May 2023 to start the 19th season of Bike Night. Fortunately we will get together for the Parade of Lights near Christmas.


----------



## Thee (Sep 29, 2022)

Rode these two again last evening , wife and her Dad keep sending pics of clouds back & forth ☁️☁️☁️


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 29, 2022)

I went by Bicycle Discoveries on my way home from work;
didn't have a replacement for my rear tire;
gonna switch front/rear tires for more miles.😎


----------



## Thee (Sep 29, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> I went by Bicycle Discoveries on my way home from work;
> didn't have a replacement for my rear tire;
> gonna switch front/rear tires for more miles.😎
> View attachment 1703819



I think I’ve worn out one maybe two bike tires my entire life , and those were from skidding on asphalt hahaha  😆 🛞


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 29, 2022)

39 Elgin evening ride.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 29, 2022)

Not a bike, but first time not in the back seat! Used it to make couple deliveries for cafe today….then did take usual 36 mb out after work…






Thing had tight suspension, but no umph….🐌


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 29, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Not a bike, but first time not in the back seat! Used it to make couple deliveries for cafe today….then did take usual 36 mb out after work…View attachment 1703973
> View attachment 1703974
> 
> Thing had tight suspension, but no umph….🐌



Was fun pulling up behind people….Lmfao


----------



## Miq (Sep 29, 2022)

@BFGforme you look perfectly at home in that ride.

@Kickstand3 I dig your bikes with axle bumpers!

I went for a night ride out to Kyrene.  It's been a few days since I last rode and it felt good.




They finally started working in the closed section of the path near Kyrene.  They were digging a well it looked like. 



48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 30, 2022)

..


----------



## SKPC (Sep 30, 2022)

Put the 650b/Sachs 2-spd wheels onto the Colson moto-bike for one ride. They fit the fenders really well, but this hub requires a small front chain ring.



Colors at 7500'.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## phantom (Sep 30, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1704126
> 
> View attachment 1704127
> 
> View attachment 1704128



Love the bike.....Those are the biggest pineapples I have ever seen.


----------



## COB (Sep 30, 2022)

@Ernbar  Has anyone heard anything out of Ernbar? He lives in Florida. Hoping that he came out ok from Hurricane Ian...


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 30, 2022)

Out on the 'Morot' again this morning, another 30.9 miles.
Lots of quiet, country lanes, bridleways and parts of our National Cycle Network.....





...by the River Thames in Abingdon.....




...spotted this lovely,  restored old cart in someone's backyard at the end of a bridleway leading into Dorchester.....





...thankfully I made it home just before the rain came down.


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 30, 2022)

Custom Chinese Raleigh Noodleflow 9000SS


----------



## ian (Sep 30, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> Custom Chinese Raleigh Noodleflow 9000SS
> 
> View attachment 1704209
> 
> View attachment 1704210



Gotta pack a bike to ship?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 30, 2022)

Also running a Sachs 2-speed, 
Klunker style like my buddy Bird,
flying at the beach, Pre-Air-Show, 72+ miles.





Fellow bike enthusiasts @schwinnja @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com  all riding Schwinns.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 1, 2022)

Took the 36 Snyder moto out late to stretch after a day of house-related manual labor.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 1, 2022)

.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 1, 2022)

A few scenes from the Pacific Airshow 2022.






































Old bikes are the way to go for this event.
A good time was had by all.
Especially for the pilots punching holes in the sky.


----------



## phantom (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Ernbar (Oct 1, 2022)

Hey thanks Cobb for checking up on me. We are fine and dry thank The Lord. We were spared of the worse thanks to a cool front that pushed Ian’s eye south of us by several miles otherwise it looked like it was gonna go over my house or very close by as a Cat 1 or powerful Tropical Storm.  We lost power for a day and half and have been busy cleaning up. This is first time I have been able to come on here.
We got close or over 20” of rain in just a few hours so flooding was and is still an issue on some parts here. Some neighborhoods are still flooded with 2-4 feet of water and some roads are flooded or washed out.
Ian made landfall with 150 mph strength and leveled parts of Ft. Myers and Cape Coral. My heart goes out to all those impacted and feel just incredibly lucky and thankful for emerging unscathed.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 1, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> A few scenes from the Pacific Airshow 2022.View attachment 1704544
> View attachment 1704545
> View attachment 1704546
> View attachment 1704547
> ...



About a dozen plus years ago my ( now) Ex Wife and I attended the Blue Angels? Air show in San Fran, and when they flew under the Golden Gate bridge it was breathtaking!! It was so nice to get back to the safety of my room!!


----------



## Thee (Oct 1, 2022)

Nashman said:


> About a dozen plus years ago my ( now) Ex Wife and I attended the Blue Angels? Air show in San Fran, and when they flew under the Golden Gate bridge it was breathtaking!! It was so nice to get back to the safety of my room!!View attachment 1704672
> 
> View attachment 1704673



Birdman of Alcatraz or Nashman ? Haha 🦜


----------



## ian (Oct 1, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Hey thanks Cobb for checking up on me. We are fine and dry thank The Lord. We were spared of the worse thanks to a cool front that pushed Ian’s eye south of us by several miles otherwise it looked like it was gonna go over my house or very close by as a Cat 1 or powerful Tropical Storm.  We lost power for a day and half and have been busy cleaning up. This is first time I have been able to come on here.
> We got close or over 20” of rain in just a few hours so flooding was and is still an issue on some parts here. Some neighborhoods are still flooded with 2-4 feet of water and some roads are flooded or washed out.
> Ian made landfall with 150 mph strength and leveled parts of Ft. Myers and Cape Coral. My heart goes out to all those impacted and feel just incredibly lucky and thankful for emerging unscathed.



Glad you're okay. Take care and stay safe. 
Ian


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 1, 2022)

More of the same bike as yesterday, but another 31 miles on it today.....


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 1, 2022)

Double post


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 1, 2022)

ian said:


> Glad you're okay. Take care and stay safe.
> Ian



Thank you!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 1, 2022)

Same Hot Rod as yesterday, 2-speed is a new trick for me.
60+ miles, some crazy-crowded.





Haven't seen Erin in awhile, Loving life at the beach.



Don't remember who caught who, but Gary rode down to the Wedge with me, and back to Huntington.
Fun ride with lots of energy along the coast.


----------



## ozzie (Oct 1, 2022)

20 miles on a bike I assembled this week and named the Speed Liner. Another reproduction Luxury Liner parted out for its parts (not by me),  I gave the beautiful frame another life. 35 pounds, 7 speed and fast.


----------



## JLF (Oct 1, 2022)

October 1 brings long shadows and still hot weather.  Rolling the neighborhood on my ever evolving Monark parts bin special.


----------



## tryder (Oct 1, 2022)

MARIN MUSEUM OF BICYCLING


----------



## JRE (Oct 1, 2022)

JLF said:


> October 1 brings long shadows and still hot weather.  Rolling the neighborhood on my ever evolving Monark parts bin special.
> 
> View attachment 1704860



Looking good.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Oct 1, 2022)

Been awhile but dug out my oldest rider. My Victor was a beaut after a afternoon shower…


----------



## COB (Oct 1, 2022)

Rode the 52 Phantom today. I really like this bike. You know it's gotta be fast cause hey, it's got flames! 🤓


----------



## Miq (Oct 1, 2022)

@Wards Guy.. that Victor is sweet!

Over to Gilbert AZ tonight.  






Waited in line to order a burrito, then sat on a bench with a guy and his two dogs (Pepper and Ice).  He had two little plastic bowls on the ground that he had put soft serve ice cream from the stand in.  Every minute or two he would pour a few ounces of Corona beer from his bottle into them and say “…you love your Corona floats, huh?” and the dogs would lap it up.  It was nuts. 🙃  None of them seemed out of control yet…






48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Oct 1, 2022)

Miq said:


> @Wards Guy.. that Victor is sweet!
> 
> Over to Gilbert AZ tonight.
> View attachment 1705151View attachment 1705152
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 2, 2022)

..


----------



## lgrinnings (Oct 2, 2022)

Took this little lady for a quick ride this morning… 1940 ladies Rollfast four bar. I still need to lace up the skirt guards, but she’s good to go.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 2, 2022)

Out to ride with the V-CC again.
We went to a 1940's themed event at the local heritage railway. 
I neglected to take photos there, but grabbed this shot coming back through Wallingford in front of this fine Georgian townhouse.....


----------



## Thee (Oct 2, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Out to ride with the V-CC again.
> We went to a 1940's themed event at the local heritage railway.
> I neglected to take photos there, but grabbed this shot coming back through Wallingford in front of this fine Georgian townhouse.....
> View attachment 1705395



Gotta love a good old fashioned Mason! Retro fitted doors and windows ?


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 2, 2022)

Thee said:


> Gotta love a good old fashioned Mason! Retro fitted doors and windows ?



They're pretty standard Georgian sliding 'sash' windows, I'm guessing the timber may have been replaced at some point over the last 250 years or so, but not necessarily so; the symmetrical building frontage is typical of British Georgian era architecture. 
The only exception is obviously the lower left window, the bay-fronted design at this level may reflect its past use as a shop (store) window at some point in time. 
I'll have to do some research now!


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Oct 2, 2022)

Just passing by home on my ride so I thought I’d stop and change rides...

its a hard life sometimes.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 2, 2022)

Took a ride on the Spitfire this morning. Lots of tree debris and flooded areas courtesy of Ian but nothing at all how the west coast impacted areas look like. We were spared.










Don’t understand how that steeple is still attached to the building.




Looking out from my driveway after the rain stopped. Not canals or lakes but streets that were underwater but all cleared and dry now.


----------



## Thee (Oct 2, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Don’t understand how that steeple is still attached to the building.
> View attachment 1705635
> Divine Intervention ⛪️ 🙏🏻



Divine Intervention 🙏🏻 ⛪️


----------



## ian (Oct 2, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Took a ride on the Spitfire this morning. Lots of tree debris and flooded areas courtesy of Ian but nothing at all how the west coast impacted areas look like. We were spared.
> 
> View attachment 1705633
> 
> ...



I dinna have a thing to do with it!!


----------



## Thee (Oct 2, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Took a ride on the Spitfire this morning. Lots of tree debris and flooded areas courtesy of Ian but nothing at all how the west coast impacted areas look like. We were spared.
> 
> View attachment 1705633
> 
> ...



Have family in florida , Orlando , Boyton Beach & Punta Gorda, Scary Stuff, Punta Gorda place got 1/2 wiped in Andrew they hid in the bath tub while 1/2 the roof blew off, house was untouched this time , I think ? Their not back yet


----------



## fattyre (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2022)

ten/two/twenty-twenty-two
86 year old Electric to the tip of Balboa, Wedge Newport Beach;





i Love riding this bike!
It's big, and i can barely touch the ground when on it.



This is Timothy, fellow riding friend & Electrical Brother, Local 11 IBEW
spinning the biggest gear anywhere.🤓 100 tooth front ring!
Great to connect again.🥳



Appropriate back-drop 1936 ELECTRIC C-model Schwinn Special.🥰



A lot of great bikes and bike-folk in Long Beach.
Did ride with them around and back to the pier, then headed into the Super-Busy crowds of Huntington Beach Air-Show.
64+ miles today; twice the smiles, with Dual Yoders honking all day long.🤣


----------



## Miq (Oct 2, 2022)

Long loop through town today.  The rough and the polished parts of town on this loop.  


















23 miles on the 48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 2, 2022)

Miq said:


> Long loop through town today.  The rough and the polished parts of town on this loop.
> View attachment 1705738View attachment 1705739View attachment 1705740View attachment 1705741View attachment 1705742View attachment 1705743
> View attachment 1705744View attachment 1705745
> 23 miles on the 48 Columbia Cruiser



Looks like concrete Bob is in need of a bib there! Lol


----------



## Thee (Oct 2, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Looks like concrete Bob is in need of a bib there! Lol



Yeah Buddha passed out and spilled the Bong ? Nirvana ? Until he wakes up


----------



## Miq (Oct 2, 2022)

I've past that thing for years in my car and never gotten close enough for a pic.  It's just as bonkers up close as I imagined. 🙃


----------



## Thee (Oct 2, 2022)

Miq said:


> I've past that thing for years in my car and never gotten close enough for a pic.  It's just as bonkers up close as I imagined. 🙃



Nice !! Your ride pic’s are great 😊 I hope to look like fat Bob before the night is out 🤣😂😆 after my ride ? Where’s my bike ?


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 2, 2022)

Thee said:


> Have family in florida , Orlando , Boyton Beach & Punta Gorda, Scary Stuff, Punta Gorda place got 1/2 wiped in Andrew they hid in the bath tub while 1/2 the roof blew off, house was untouched this time , I think ? Their not back yet



I hope they are fine and will pray for they well-being tonight. I was with the Sheriff’s Office and was stationed in South Dade County during Andrew. The following morning we caravanned into Homestead AFB and recall that most of the base was destroyed. The ADC building where they housed the scramble aircraft was twisted like a pretzel!  The place looked like one of those 1950s movies after a nuclear blast. I will never forget Andrew.


----------



## mrg (Oct 2, 2022)

Our thoughts are with all who are in the Ians path, stay safe. out on the 40 Collagiate for the coaster ride & the HB Airshow!


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 2, 2022)

'38 Standard


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 3, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> I hope they are fine and will pray for they well-being tonight. I was with the Sheriff’s Office and was stationed in South Dade County during Andrew. The following morning we caravanned into Homestead AFB and recall that most of the base was destroyed. The ADC building where they housed the scramble aircraft was twisted like a pretzel!  The place looked like one of those 1950s movies after a nuclear blast. I will never forget Andrew.




Andrew was certainly a whopper! I helped clean up Homestead afterward a couple of times. Shortly afterward when the place was a wreck & about a year afterward. I, too, will never forget. Prayers to all affected by Ian. I have some friends that I was stationed with while in the Air Force in the area that I'm waiting to hear back from. 


I made it out late yesterday afternoon after returning from a bmx type swap. I mounted the Silver Ray I got from @Freqman1 to my '38 Western Flyer before going for a spin for a couple of hours. 🤓 Thanks Shawn!


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 3, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Andrew was certainly a whopper! I helped clean up Homestead afterward a couple of times. Shortly afterward when the place was a wreck & about a year afterward. I, too, will never forget. Prayers to all affected by Ian. I have some friends that I was stationed with while in the Air Force in the area that I'm waiting to hear back from.
> 
> 
> I made it out late yesterday afternoon after returning from a bmx type swap. I mounted the Silver Ray I got from @Freqman1 to my '38 Western Flyer before going for a spin for a couple of hours. 🤓 Thanks Shawn!View attachment 1705982
> ...



Did you see the tugboat stuck between two houses off Old Cutler Road? I didn’t get to see how it was removed from there.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 3, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Did you see the tugboat stuck between two houses off Old Cutler Road? I didn’t get to see how it was removed from there.



No I didn't. That had to be crazy though. Nature can do some pretty amazing things. Things we can't imagine.😳 Things beyond comprehension.🤯


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2022)

Back to work, this middle school is along the "route";



it is also backed up to high voltage transmission lines;



a small wild rabbit bouncing around the yard; little things to be noticed.


----------



## Santee (Oct 3, 2022)

Rolling the 41 Rollfast. Stopped to check out the Little Library.


----------



## mrg (Oct 3, 2022)

Had the Frosty ( 80 special order frost silver ) out and rode a section of the Santa Ana river I haven't ridden in years, we use to ride our OG Klunkers and motorcycles back in the 70-80's from Weir canyon to Green river, the woods are so thick that my Dad use to tell us that when he was a kid they filmed the early Tarzan movies ( Johnny Weissmuller maybe ), alot has been developed ( they were doing alot of work in the riverbed now?) but it's still a pretty big area and stayed on the river trail today but need to find some local riders to find the best trails and can you still go deep into the woods?


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 3, 2022)

I rode two different machines yesterday.
It was my last day of a 30 day fundraising challenge for my hospital. 
I've tried to contribute my personal ride mileage towards my team's total by riding as many different machines as  possible; I ended up with 520.1 miles on 8 different bikes.
Here are the final two, firstly,  this one is now on loan to me from the UK V-CC.

Pictured by Wallingford Bridge.....






...coffee stop in town.....




...Riding a vintage tricycle is a very interesting experience,  especially cornering!
This is a 1900 'Abingdon' built from 'King Dick' fittings.

Secondly,  as a complete contrast, I took this out for a spin to the shops in the dark, my 'Razesa' lo-pro track pursuit, sporting its 'road' wheelset.....








...fixies are still my favourite things to ride.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 4, 2022)

Sorry I haven't been playing here.  I got in rock-hard shape before summer ended, training with my friend Jenn for her upcoming ride in MS 150 marathon.  September and October are always nuts for me.  I run Trout in the Classroom for Texas, and we're adding 6 schools this year, just in my area.  Real work, plants always have fall turnarounds, and I have deadlines.  
In two weeks, going on a 6-day kayak fishing bacchanal with 9 friends at the coast and have to get my work plate ready.
And that was my errand today, picking up my beer order from Total Wine.  So I started at the trailhead across the street, first climbed the summit both ways, and worked in a 30-mi bike ride, 700' climb - planning to land in their pick-up slot at 10 am - I was parked there at 10:02.
I thought the sky was gorgeous at the summit this morning.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Oct 4, 2022)

Took the spousal unit out on the tandem this morning, just got back from a long ride on the dutch bike and soon its off to visit mom at the old folks home...

Methinks its the Italian klucker’s turn...





For some reason my backside hurts... too much avoiding housework perhaps.

or am I still feeling falling down the stairs last saturday night... Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Santee (Oct 4, 2022)

Beautiful day to be riding the 1953. 16.9 miles


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2022)

No moon in the sky, riding either way today;
later today, Waxing brighter.



@dnc1 fixie is no fun here.🤪


----------



## lounging (Oct 4, 2022)

Too many hills for a single speed but it made for some good cardio.
Corona, Mr. Thee


----------



## Thee (Oct 4, 2022)

lounging said:


> View attachment 1706805
> View attachment 1706807
> View attachment 1706808
> View attachment 1706809
> Too many hills for a single speed but it made for some good cardio



Looks like San Marcos ?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 4, 2022)

Took this one out to get something to eat tonight.... unfortunately it's just not the mileage hog I wanted it to be, even with the 24t cog installed on the SA 3spd.



Got this shot mostly to try and capture the silhouette of the deer against the garage....was just hanging out in the neighborhood. Sure enough she went back to munching grass as I tapped the screen. Lol


----------



## mrg (Oct 4, 2022)

Had the 80 Special order Frost Silver over to the car show.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 5, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> I've tried to contribute my personal ride mileage towards my team's total by riding as many different machines as possible; I ended up with 520.1 miles on 8 different bikes.



Awesome! Congratulations!!
i love Diversity!
Same/Same for me today, total16 miles, work rides.


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 5, 2022)

i put a set of new pedals for the ride as i'm in the market for a set of Columbia bolt on pedals.


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 5, 2022)

Rode the new to me ‘49 DX down to the park and around the hood today after servicing everything. Good to be riding again after a little time away.


----------



## kreika (Oct 5, 2022)

Took out the 1940 Pacemaker for a maiden voyage. Few adjustments still needed. I liked the ride. Still need an angled differently lucky 7 and a Mesinger Sliding rail type saddle. Been wanting to get this one going for a long time. Various states of mock up. Finally a rider!


----------



## Miq (Oct 5, 2022)

@kreika the rack and pedals look nice!  The front fender ornament is killer.

Gilbert night cruise. The 85 degree air felt almost cool after the hot summer we’ve had.




This is an unaltered color photo.



1948 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## mrg (Oct 5, 2022)

Had the 78 Klunker out and the weeknight car show are winding down, a few more weeks left!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 6, 2022)

..


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 6, 2022)

Rode my 37 Schwinn Lasalle Klunker on the Al Foster trail, beautiful day for it. Single track trails are excellent out there and the conditions were perfect! Bike handled flawlessly.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 6, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Rode my 37 Schwinn Lasalle Klunker on the Al Foster trail, beautiful day for it. Single track trails are excellent out there and the conditions were perfect! Bike handled flawlessly.
> 
> View attachment 1707780
> 
> ...



I LOVE that bike!  😍  😍  😍  😍  😍


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 6, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> I LOVE that bike!  😍  😍  😍  😍  😍



Appreciate it!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2022)

...another bike.




Used to own it, bought it back today.
Seat and grips added by me; to ride.
1941 Elgin, by Murray of Ohio.


----------



## dave429 (Oct 6, 2022)

Loaded up and hit the trail for a fall camping overnighter. The green bike is a 1995 Schwinn Clear Creek and the red bike is a 2010 Jamis Coda Sport. I must say both performed surprisingly well and we had a beautiful night under the stars!


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 6, 2022)

Rode the ‘80 Cruiser around the empty skate park whilst all the kiddies were in school.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2022)

You gotta love, Huntington Beach!
They had a big Airshow last week, and now they’re going to host a two stroke motocross, drag race next week!



Two stroke!
I thought Governor Gavin outlawed those things in California.
I guess Redbull didn’t get the memo.



They’re bringing in the soil by the truckload, and converting the whole parking lot into a motocross track.



The Whoop Dee Do’s are taking shape.
I love it!



The grand stands are in!



Breaking out the heavy equipment.
I’m sure building a world class motocross drag race course is just all in a days work for these guys.



They even built a jump over the old restroom building!



Crazy!
This event looks to be very entertaining.
I can’t wait!


















Fun, Fun, Fun, until Gavin takes the two strokes away now.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 7, 2022)

..


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 7, 2022)

Happy Fenderless Friday; Free from work day; 52 miles flyin'



Cartridge bearing head set and bottom bracket, Sachs 2 speed automatic, Landing Gear forks, 1/2-link chain.
Fun bike to ride.


----------



## mrg (Oct 7, 2022)

Up river ride to take care of some errands, that 78 Klunker look right at home in front of a pay phone!


----------



## Thee (Oct 7, 2022)

Same one , did some laps , wasn’t gonna post until a noticed the moon ! Hahaha 

and Jupiter ?


----------



## ozzie (Oct 8, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> ...another bike.
> View attachment 1707850
> Used to own it, bought it back today.
> Seat and grips added by me; to ride.
> 1941 Elgin, by Murray of Ohio.



One of my favorite bikes 333. Beautiful frame, innovative construction in the prewar era. I’m hoping to own one some day. Enjoy.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 8, 2022)

..


----------



## ian (Oct 8, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1708427
> Same one , did some laps , wasn’t gonna post until a noticed the moon ! Hahaha View attachment 1708428and Jupiter ?



Rad ride! I def dig the Shur-spin! And mudflap.....Yeppers, that's Jupiter. Uranus is too small to see without a telescope.


----------



## Thee (Oct 8, 2022)

Rode to the farmers market , allegedly the oldest one in the country ? shucks no pesto lady? All downhill on the way there , All uphill on the way back 😬😅😆


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 8, 2022)

Out on the circa '49 Cicli Vecchi today, 61 miles for me on this 'Cambio Corsa' equipped machine. It's pictured on the left in this photo.....




...but on the right, what a machine,  Mike's 1923 Imperial Triumph; details below....












...other bikes out today on the ride.
Circa 1960 Tommy Godwin.....




...H. Williamson.....




...circa 1980 Geoffrey Butler.....




...Great ride in some cool, autumn sunshine.


----------



## ian (Oct 8, 2022)

Out on the '28 Colson for a ride in the diminishing daylight.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 8, 2022)

Happy Saturday!
Great day to ride; big surf is awesome!







Donuts from a donut shop close to where i live,
bumped into Chad, who works across the street from the shop.
60+ miles 1938 Rustjunkie Hot Rod, Yoder Dual-tone Super Goose horn.
So much fun.🥳


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 8, 2022)

This is my favorite time of year, I'm starting to see my breath in the morning and the leaves are thinning out. Soon the smell of snow will be in the air, It is also the time of year this bike loves the most. Out for a neighborhood ride this morning on my  '64 KSHD Halloween bike.


----------



## Thee (Oct 8, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> This is my favorite time of year, I'm starting to see my breath in the morning and the leaves are thinning out. Soon the smell of snow will be in the air, It is also the time of year this bike loves the most. Out for a neighborhood ride this morning on my  '64 KSHD Halloween bike.
> 
> View attachment 1708757
> 
> ...



My birthday bike 💀 🤣😂😆


----------



## Thee (Oct 8, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1708754
> 
> View attachment 1708755
> 
> View attachment 1708756



I can almost see the old Road Runner cafe from that vantage point 🤣


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Oct 8, 2022)

Dirt Up High


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 8, 2022)

Rode my 69 Campus Green Typhoon MiddleRay.


----------



## Thee (Oct 8, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Rode my 69 Campus Green Typhoon MiddleRay.
> 
> View attachment 1708824



Green 😍


----------



## Thee (Oct 8, 2022)

Went on another local lap ride, a two fur?  I’m strictly forbidden to ride this bike, I built it from old & new & parts , & then the Brass Commandeered it ? I’m not allowed to touch it , except to fix sumtin ? Hahaha Brass split , gimme an inch I’ll take a mile 😂🤣😆


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 8, 2022)

Nighttime is the right time.

1980 Schwinn Cruiser. 

Probably need to get some lights on it.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 8, 2022)

Took my Western Flyer over to check out the Dia de la Muertos festival downtown for a little while in between running errands & visiting a customer. Lovely fall weather all day! 🙂


----------



## Thee (Oct 8, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Nighttime is the right time.
> 
> 1980 Schwinn Cruiser.
> 
> ...



Heck yes


----------



## Thee (Oct 8, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Nighttime is the right time.
> 
> 1980 Schwinn Cruiser.
> 
> ...



You can see Jupiter in your pic ? Bro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 9, 2022)

.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Oct 9, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1708991
> 
> Killer Zephyr Bro !!   👍😎


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Oct 9, 2022)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1708460



Wow !! .. What a view    😎  👍


----------



## ian (Oct 9, 2022)

'37 Shelby on the prowl. Checking the tide at the Beaver boat ramp. This is the lowest I've seen yet. Rain's a comin'........


----------



## hotrod (Oct 9, 2022)

Out for a spin on my monark deluxe.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 9, 2022)

Swapped out the touring handlebar to the original drop bar, went for a ride and immediately remembered why I changed it in the first place. 

The bike is scary fast and with your face three feet from the road it is nerve racking.

Pierce Amateur Racer.
















View in the saddle. 



That's the view when riding.  Not much fun over 10mph.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 9, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Swapped out the touring handlebar to the original drop bar, went for a ride and immediately remembered why I changed it in the first place.
> 
> The bike is scary fast and with your face three feet from the road it is nerve racking.
> 
> ...




Looks like there would be quite a bit of rise if you flip them around and up. Then you'll be keeping it original but slightly modified for a touring model.  😜  I flipped my Varisty drop bars into the first style Ram horns in 66, and never went back to the original set up after that.


----------



## Miq (Oct 9, 2022)

Mid day ride to Gilbert.  














I love the glowing red eyes in the mole (Topo).  








41 BFG New World


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 9, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like there would be quite a bit of rise if you flip them around and up. Then you'll be keeping it original but slightly modified for a touring model.  😜  I flipped my Varisty drop bars into the first style Ram horns in 66, and never went back to the original set up after that.



That is the plan before I ride it again.

I rode it a dozen times like this when I first built it, then remembered I would like to get at least 9 decades of living in, that leaves me at least 3 more complete decades, which if I ride it this way have a good chance of not happening.


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 9, 2022)

Cruising Orange 1980s Hollywood


----------



## tacochris (Oct 9, 2022)

Hit the road today with the kiddo.  Found a random trail into the woods too!  Cycle truck gearing is actually great for the dirt trail...


----------



## GUSMC (Oct 9, 2022)

Schwinn Black Phantom Anniversary cruising in London. Locations: Whitehall, Bloomsbury, The Mall, Horseguards Parade, Classic Car Boot Sale in Kings Cross, Westminster Bridge,


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 9, 2022)

Same Rustjunkie Hot rod 2-speed, down to Huntington and Newport Beach;



Then up the River trail to Old Towne Orange;



Great group of bikes and riders, enjoying the day.



Almost home and glass made it to the tube. 
Short easy push, not quite a block from home, Hallelujah!!!🥳


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 9, 2022)

Second ride, much more comfortable,  bar is still hopelessly narrow.  16" at the widest spread.

Pierce model BR Amateur Racer


----------



## Rattman13 (Oct 9, 2022)

Got a few more things done on my '37 Shelby Cadillac. Stripped, painted, and mounted a correct chainguard. Got different grips. Made a mount for a custom made plate. Also adjusted the 3 speed. Then it was out for a nice neighborhood cruise. Still looking for fenders, a rear stand, and trying to decide on the second color. I'm thinking either Red or Cream.


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 9, 2022)

Rode about twenty miles on the ‘68 Schwinn during Ciclavia in DTLA with a few thousand others today. A fun way to see downtown as they close off miles of major streets (and the new Sixth Street Bridge in the first photo) to vehicles for the day. Very organized with food trucks, free bike repair, water, first aid and restroom stations. Saw some real cool bikes and all in all a great ride!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Oct 9, 2022)

I bought this 1942 badgeless Huffman for a whopping $35 in Dallas 7 years ago. Put all the pieces back in their place and reassembled except for the seat post bolt, I’ve seen it recently I just can’t remember where😤.


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Oct 9, 2022)

Forgot to take new pictures today, so these are recycled...

The Centurion Pro Tour and the Cannondale Los Dos got some road time today.

Frau Fritz says she likes the tandem so I guess it stays!


----------



## Thee (Oct 9, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Rode about twenty miles on the ‘68 Schwinn during Ciclavia in DTLA with a few thousand others today. A fun way to see downtown as they close off miles of major streets (and the new Sixth Street Bridge in the first photo) to vehicles for the day. Very organized with food trucks, free bike repair, water, first aid and restroom stations. Saw some real cool bikes and all in all a great ride!
> 
> View attachment 1709579
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## ian (Oct 9, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Hit the road today with the kiddo.  Found a random trail into the woods too!  Cycle truck gearing is actually great for the dirt trail...
> 
> View attachment 1709457
> 
> ...



Pre-BMX!!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 9, 2022)

Some nice autumn views on the edge of the  Chiltern Hills on Sunday morning.
Another ride on the 'Vecchi'.
Pictured looking down towards the village of Ewelme.....


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2022)

Tough choice, Ciclavia or Orange ride, picked the OC today!


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 10, 2022)

Went Green Sunday with the Monark Mild Custom! In this case Chartreuse!


----------



## Cory (Oct 10, 2022)

Riding my Lightweight today in my home town of Huntington Beach CA. HB pier in the background.


----------



## Thee (Oct 10, 2022)

Last night ride , just shy of 10,000 miles  😂🤣😆 ??? 🤷🏼 Trying to catch up to 333 🙃


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Oct 10, 2022)

The Gazelle... again... just can’t get enough time on this comfortable lump.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 10, 2022)

Thee said:


> Last night ride , just shy of 10,000 miles 😂🤣😆 ??? 🤷🏼 Trying to catch up to 333



Dude, it's running backwards.🤣
I have been keeping a daily mileage log; if anyone really cares.😊
16 miles today, for work;
1940 Western Flyer,H.D., with "carrier bag".
Morning marine layer hiding the Waning Gibbous moon.


----------



## Thee (Oct 10, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Dude, it's running backwards.🤣




Duh ? ya think? Lmao 👍🏻 gotta run it assbackwards to keep up with your miles 😂🤣😆


----------



## Miq (Oct 10, 2022)

Night ride w Philthy around Tempe Town Lake. 





Orchestra practice







48 Columbia Cruiser and Phil’s Black 90s Cannondale


----------



## mrg (Oct 10, 2022)

Dog sitting this week ( daughter & husband flew out to Houston for the ALCS Mariners/Ass-tros ) so a few miles on the Tornado, down the tracks to Hollywood sports park, use to be a 9 hole golf course now a huge paint ball city, BMX track and a bunch of other stuff!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 11, 2022)

Mountain colors and weather is stunning these last two weeks, luring me out nearly daily, leaving little time for projects or old machines! They will have to wait their turn.  🌎


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 11, 2022)

Haven’t been on the 1973 Kool Lemon Speedster for a spell so out and about on a breezy 14 mile ride.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 11, 2022)

I don't ride this one enough.
I did a little maintenance on it then took it out for an 11 mile test ride
1957  custom Raleigh 'Superbe' with decidedly non-original magenta paintjob.
Always a fun machine for gentle pootling around on......








...I may take it out on a group ride tomorrow,  if that colour doesn't scare them too much!


----------



## Speed King (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## ditchpig (Oct 11, 2022)

Miq said:


> Mid day ride to Gilbert.
> View attachment 1709431View attachment 1709432View attachment 1709434View attachment 1709435View attachment 1709436View attachment 1709437
> 
> I love the glowing red eyes in the mole (Topo).
> ...



Great shots!!


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 11, 2022)

I finally got this one on the road today.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 11, 2022)

Top pic after 1st ride; bottom pic before the 2nd ride, home.


----------



## mrg (Oct 11, 2022)

Got the GranDog so a trip on the Tornado to the empty park, mts up river were getting a little rain!


----------



## Majdotkool (Oct 12, 2022)

Rode my Mom‘s BFG to the corner store for needed peppers for dinner, took the back way to the old homestead to harvest some grapes from the vine. Beautiful days in Michigan are dwindling fast.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 12, 2022)

Weird weather here, with some thunder/lightning/showers.
Glimpses of the Waning Gibbous moon this morning.
Same bike, route and Circles.


----------



## ozzie (Oct 12, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Weird weather here, with some thunder/lightning/showers.
> Glimpses of the Waning Gibbous moon this morning.
> Same bike, route and Circles.
> 
> View attachment 1711205




We’re getting even weirder weather downunder. A rain bomb is expected to hit the south east of Australia today unloading 8” of rain on us.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 12, 2022)

Took out 37 c model for test ride and got home 2 minutes before sky opened up! Rides decent, needs couple slight tweaks….



















By the way that was yesterday….


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 12, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Took out 37 c model for test ride and got home 2 minutes before sky opened up! Rides decent, needs couple slight tweaks….View attachment 1711288
> View attachment 1711289
> 
> View attachment 1711290
> ...



Need @markivpedalpusher to polish up the frame for me so it matches fenders better! Found out frame is actually red and not maroon!


----------



## ian (Oct 12, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Took out 37 c model for test ride and got home 2 minutes before sky opened up! Rides decent, needs couple slight tweaks….View attachment 1711288
> View attachment 1711289
> 
> View attachment 1711290
> ...



Dig those bars!


----------



## BF2485 (Oct 12, 2022)

Miq said:


> Mid day ride to Gilbert.
> View attachment 1709431View attachment 1709432View attachment 1709434View attachment 1709435View attachment 1709436View attachment 1709437
> 
> I love the glowing red eyes in the mole (Topo).
> ...



that is a large rear sprocket... how many teeth on it ??


----------



## Miq (Oct 12, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> that is a large rear sprocket... how many teeth on it ??



Yes,  Cad plated 24 tooth 1/2" pitch.   Very hilly where my grandfather lived.   🙂


----------



## Thee (Oct 12, 2022)

I moved the meter to the left dang ? Rode my ars off to get back to zero again 😆



 it’s gonna take forever to catch up 😆🤣😂


----------



## Miq (Oct 12, 2022)

Night ride out to Kyrene. They are still digging the well but they reopened the bike path section they had “closed off”.  🙂





I watched the buttery face of the moon rise and look down on me as I rode home. 



48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## mrg (Oct 12, 2022)

Over to the car show this evening, getting darker earlier, starting the raffle earlier and a few more people wearing jackets so summer must be over!, the 41 WF TT is one of my best riding bikes!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 13, 2022)

..


----------



## fattyre (Oct 13, 2022)

Boo!   There’s that scary guy on the old junky bike again…


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 13, 2022)

ian said:


> Dig those bars!



32”


----------



## ian (Oct 13, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> 32”



I want some


----------



## kingfish254 (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## BFGforme (Oct 13, 2022)

ian said:


> I want some



You and everyone else…lol already had a $250 offer…


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Oct 13, 2022)

Chrome 1980 Voyageur 11.8

Dudeman who hangs in the alley took it for a test ride.


----------



## Thee (Oct 13, 2022)

Rode a light one





low clearance Clarence on the 24”s 😆


----------



## Santee (Oct 13, 2022)

Rolling the Rollfast. Forever Summer


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 14, 2022)

.


----------



## ian (Oct 14, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1711821
> Rode a light oneView attachment 1711822View attachment 1711823View attachment 1711824low clearance Clarence on the 24”s 😆



That's a clean ride!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 14, 2022)

Listed this one for sale locally this morning, took a last ride with it around the hood...


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 14, 2022)

A midweek lunch ride to old town Tustin.





“I’ll lock my bike to yours, and you lock your bike to the trash can receptacle.”



A nice craftsman type house along the way.
10/13/22


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 14, 2022)

Forgot to post yesterday as cabe was down for a bit…had to take the bomb for a spin…


----------



## tryder (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 14, 2022)

tryder said:


> View attachment 1712208



Mmmm Uniroyal whitewalls!


----------



## ian (Oct 14, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> A midweek lunch ride to old town Tustin.View attachment 1712068
> View attachment 1712069
> “I’ll lock my bike to yours, and you lock your bike to the trash can receptacle.”
> View attachment 1712070
> ...



Old time bikes in Old Town Tustin. Nice!


----------



## Thee (Oct 14, 2022)

ian said:


> Old time bikes in Old Town Tustin. Nice!



I used to live a few blocks from there , “Rustin-in-Tustin”  haha bumper sticker I had on my trucks “Bush Whacker”


----------



## ditchpig (Oct 14, 2022)

Oops wrong spot...I thought it was 'What horns did you play after your bike ride today?'. Still unbelievable weather here! Rode the 90's Bianchi then played the 20's horns.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 14, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> Oops wrong spot...I thought it was 'What horns did you play after your bike ride today?'. Still unbelievable weather here! Rode the 90's Bianchi then played the 20's horns.
> 
> View attachment 1712446
> 
> View attachment 1712447



What brands? I used to have a 1927 CG Conn.


----------



## Thee (Oct 14, 2022)

Rode the space thingy ? haha neighbor pal asked me how many bikes I have ? I couldn’t really answer forgot?



 Which way did he go George ?


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 14, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1712495Rode the space thingy ? haha neighbor pal asked me how many bikes I have ? I couldn’t really answer forgot?View attachment 1712496View attachment 1712497 Which way did he go George ?



People always ask me how many bikes I’ve got. I always think about 10 bikes ago it was 20 something, so now it must be 30 something!


----------



## ditchpig (Oct 14, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> What brands? I used to have a 1927 CG Conn.



Both sax's are Beuschers







MrMonark13 said:


> What brands? I used to have a 1927 CG Conn.



Both saxes soprano and Cmelody are 1922 Bueschers made in Elkhart Ind..The clarinet is a King made in Cleveland Ohio


----------



## ian (Oct 14, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1712495Rode the space thingy ? haha neighbor pal asked me how many bikes I have ? I couldn’t really answer forgot?View attachment 1712496View attachment 1712497 Which way did he go George ?



One less than you need! Bikes.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 14, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> Both sax's are Beuschers
> Both saxes soprano and Cmelody are 1922 Bueschers made in Elkhart Ind..The clarinet is a King made in Cleveland Ohio
> 
> View attachment 1712501



Beautiful! I once saw a c melody buescher at a local store. 1940’s though.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 15, 2022)

Riding to work yesterday. 
Dull day and very wet on my way home.....


----------



## Santee (Oct 15, 2022)

Yesterdays Roll on the Slick Daddy.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 15, 2022)

Esta.! For a few more Rides.!


Before. The, WEATHER Change.= Snow... 😜  🥰  😜 

BTW...BEAUTIFUL LAKE ERIE....👀🥰👀


----------



## kingfish254 (Oct 15, 2022)

How cool is this!!???? I was out riding around on Uncle Stretch and this "tourist" sitting on the steps of an AirBnB house calls our my name!!! Turns out it was Russell Stanish and his wife waiting for an Uber while visiting Savannah. He recognized the bike from some of the Facebook bike groups. The BikeLife world is so big, but it can truly be quite small at times.


----------



## hotrod (Oct 15, 2022)

just got this today! short ride around the neighbor hood to check it out.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 15, 2022)

Happy Saturday!
1937 AERO KING took me for a ride at the beach.
SUPER-Fun ride, 32 miles.


----------



## ditchpig (Oct 15, 2022)

OSCAR...N... said:


> View attachment 1712831
> Esta.! For a few more Rides.!
> 
> 
> ...



Great bike and photo! Have to ask what those fishermen are trying to catch?


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 15, 2022)

Got out on the ‘81 Cruiser 5 this afternoon. Weather finally turned a little cooler around here - a nice change.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 15, 2022)

Photos from the last few days riding the plastic mtb. Indian summer and then some..


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 15, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> Great bike and photo! Have to ask what those fishermen are trying to catch?



I am not a fisherman sir.!

But that area were they are...a lot of people, 

Always or, The fisherman's They catch. 

Bass , small ones or other different. 
Fish...and like I said before I, just love. 

Right the different bikes I had around the, 
Premises or,  A METROPARKS areas...

Including around the Beautiful, Beautiful. 

Lake Erie... ✌️  🤝  ✌️


----------



## mrg (Oct 15, 2022)

The Tornado is a great car show/swap meet bike, did a few laps around the OCTO meet today.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 15, 2022)

Quick test ride on the Elgin Moto after assembly today. Maiden voyage tomorrow on the Denver OBC ride.


----------



## tacochris (Oct 15, 2022)

Just got back from a nice long night-time ride with some local guys.  Took the green phantom....


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 16, 2022)

My Black 1952 Monark Super Deluxe is getting out more often!


----------



## ditchpig (Oct 16, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Quick test ride on the Elgin Moto after assembly today. Maiden voyage tomorrow on the Denver OBC ride.View attachment 1713314



Wow, that saddle looks new! Really nice job bringing that Elgin back, dumb question: are the rims wood....I suspect they are....nice!


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 16, 2022)

Morning 15 miler on the 1986 Schwinn Cruiser 5…














Boxed tree farm




Alameda creek trail




Fungus onatreeus








Great day for a ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 16, 2022)

Hey there @Arfsaidthebee nice to see your bike ride posted; missed you!🥰
Today, the WWII Service bike, licensed LABL 1943
Back-and-forth at the beach, to church, and back to the beach.



Santa Ana River Trail



Temporary bike path on the beach, around the motorcycle races yesterday.



Huntington Beach "Cars And Copters"
I took pics of my bike with 7 different Copters, but they all look alike to me.🤣



Action shot: Why i Do This!





48 miles of pure pleasure.


----------



## Speed King (Oct 16, 2022)

Bluz Cruz in Denver today.


----------



## lgrinnings (Oct 16, 2022)

My knee is still swollen and hurting, but I was able to take this 34 Hawthorne Moto Bike for a quick ride. I put the finishing touches on it today… Nice and smooth.


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 16, 2022)

It's the Skyrider on the BWI loop! 

The perfect day for it showed up. A little overcast, I think I might have even caught a tailwind or two, awesome ride!


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 16, 2022)

mrg said:


> Haven't been over to the old Rancho Los Amigos in a couple of weeks and now about 1/2 of the 100 yr old buildings are gone ( I've been riding here around 55 yrs. ), sad to see but yrs of neglect, vandalism and the homeless have taken it's toll so we'll see what happens next, about a 1/3 has been developed sense I use to ride my 63/4 Lime StingRay around there!, now I'm on a 41 ACE. Oh ya, building in the last pic I spent many great nights partying 😉 after going to local clubs and meeting girls that were medical students at Rancho Los Amigos National Rehabilitation Center ( they came from all over the US ) some of the south campus was used for student housing so more memories bulldozed!View attachment 1697474
> 
> View attachment 1697475
> 
> ...



Wow! Does that have a derailer with a drum brake inside? Where do you find that? Does it work very good? Bet they're expensive!


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 16, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 1935 Velvet deLuxe, Huffman motobike, fits/rides Well...
> View attachment 1697889
> to the end of Bolsa Chica, where 7 or 800 runners are gathering;
> ...



52 miles?!? I got to see the Pacific by San Francisco this summer it was really windy,. sounds pretty rough!✊


----------



## mrg (Oct 16, 2022)

Girlbike said:


> Wow! Does that have a derailer with a drum brake inside? Where do you find that? Does it work very good? Bet they're expensive!



Just a rear rim/drum/gears that came stock on late 70's early 80's Schwinn Spitfire/Cruiser 5's


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 16, 2022)

mrg said:


> Just a rear rim/drum/gears that came stock on late 70's early 80's Schwinn Spitfire/Cruiser 5's



Must be pretty rare. I mean I'm a relative noob, but I've never seen one. I think it's really cool.


----------



## mrg (Oct 16, 2022)

Girlbike said:


> Must be pretty rare. I mean I'm a relative noob, but I've never seen one. I think it's really cool.



62 pages of them here.
	

	







						Show us your KLUNKER 5, SPITFIRE 5 orCRUISER 5 | All Things Schwinn
					

My 1980 CRUISER 5




					thecabe.com


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Oct 16, 2022)

More recycled pictures... I must learn to carry a camera!

I don’t do phones since I’m retired, 25 years in automotive QA taught me to hate phones.

the 96 Cannondale with Frau Fritz this morning and the 77 Centurion this afternoon.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 16, 2022)

lgrinnings said:


> My knee is still swollen and hurting, but I was able to take this 34 Hawthorne Moto Bike for a quick ride. I put the finishing touches on it today… Nice and smooth.
> View attachment 1713799



Excellent Snyder Moto with those 33/34 steel clad wood clincher fatties and that single plate crown fork the 28-ers ran but a bit wider...so nice!  Don't over-do your rehab Lester!  Love this early Snyder. Maybe try taking some big tumeric/curcumin capsules for swelling/pain  relief.


----------



## kingfish254 (Oct 16, 2022)

kingfish254 said:


> How cool is this!!???? I was out riding around on Uncle Stretch and this "tourist" sitting on the steps of an AirBnB house calls our my name!!! Turns out it was Russell Stanish and his wife waiting for an Uber while visiting Savannah. He recognized the bike from some of the Facebook bike groups. The BikeLife world is so big, but it can truly be quite small at times.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1712833




The old bike club tourist that flagged me on my ride was none other than @Elevatorman139 here on the CABE.


----------



## GTBruiser (Oct 16, 2022)

Pedaled around town on the Deluxe Ross today 



and now heading for the nightshift.


----------



## Thee (Oct 16, 2022)

Rode “Shady’s” bike today 







 , gone ,  but his bike rides on ! Had to chuck this lame seat first haha 😆 it’s just how he left it , save two seat swaps ! Moto’d it down stairs & over the planters & some other Whimpy warm up stunts 😬😎


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 16, 2022)

Took the 1980 Schwinn Cruiser out for a ride today, after I played with the 1942 Cycle Truck for a little bit.








Picked this up yesterday morning out of central Oklahoma, planned on selling it, however it is kinda growing on me.  Time will tell.

Did not ride it today, I was surprised the tires held air, although I stopped at 8 psi.


----------



## Miq (Oct 16, 2022)

Sunset ride. 








48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Girlbike (Oct 17, 2022)

mrg said:


> 62 pages of them here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, it looks like it might be worth it to look for one. They aren't QUITE made of unobtainium.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 17, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Photos from the last few days riding the plastic mtb. Indian summer and then some..
> View attachment 1713131
> View attachment 1713132
> View attachment 1713133



Those trails look beautiful and fun to ride!

Out with the Wallingford lot yesterday.
An on and off-road  ride of just 21.5 miles with 4 pubs along the way!
A total of 12 riders and bikes from the TOC era to the 1990's.
Pictured before the start at the old water fountain in Wallingford Market Place.....





...close up of my 'Morot'.....




...Ian pointing out some of the finer details of our range of machines to an interested passer-by at the 'King William IV' pub Garden.....




...shouldering our bikes over a stile on the way home.....




...always a great day out with this lot.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 17, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Those trails look beautiful and fun to ride!
> 
> Out with the Wallingford lot yesterday.
> An on and off-road  ride of just 21.5 miles with 4 pubs along the way!
> ...



I had to look up "Stile"...pretty cool idea......🧐😎


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 17, 2022)

I had a great day riding with friends from the Old Bikes Club around Denver yesterday on my newly resurrected Elgin Moto bike.















I installed some longhorn bars and the bike rides like a dream! Just need to make an adjustment to the rear fender. My new hoodie from the Clutch/Helmet concert the other night was also quite impressive. It has been an incredible week that has really helped boost my vibration to a higher level. I can't wait to see what this week brings!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 17, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I had to look up "Stile"...pretty cool idea......🧐😎



I had no idea that it isn't a 'thing' across the pond.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 17, 2022)

Forgot to post my 16 mile ride yesterday. Beautiful sunny and mid 80’s.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 17, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> I had no idea that it isn't a 'thing' across the pond.



Fences here are to keep people out 😎
This is a "Stile"...... for the others...


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 17, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Fences here are to keep people out 😎
> This is a "Stile"...... for the others...
> 
> View attachment 1714432



They are only found on public footpaths really.
Public footpaths are public rights of way across privately-owned land. Often old routes linking towns and villages, that may have been in use for a millennium or more.
The paths are (usually) very well signed and kept clear and open for access. 
They are heavily enshrined in law and difficult to remove or revoke, and the users are also expected to respect the routes and not deviate from them.
It's a little different up in Scotland where the people have a 'right to roam' across privately-owned land, whereas down here we are often restricted to these public 'rights of way' which are broadly respected by users; although there has been a recent upsurge in protest groups who are demanding the same rights of access to the countryside as the Scottish people enjoy.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 17, 2022)

Exciting short test ride for me this morning…

1936 Mead Ranger

The bike was packed away by the previous owner in October 1998.

I bought this bike in a box in Dec. 2015.

Finally opened the box and built it up last week. This is the bike’s first ride in over 22 years!



















still need to hook up all the wiring and add my EA handlebar horn button…

Great day for a ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 17, 2022)

Day-off work, lovely at the beach;
both Huntington and Newport.🥳





Far more beauty than pics can portray.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 17, 2022)

Batteries for horn wore out so decided to put 3 D batteries in it and holy poop is it loud! Took it to Johnny Mananas for margarita Monday and couple tacos! Boy that horn sure echoes and people jump!  Fun little ride today, @Thee wanked out and really missed on killer day at the beach!










Motorbike margarita Monday was great 👍🏿


----------



## Miq (Oct 17, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> I had no idea that it isn't a 'thing' across the pond.



We have cattle guards out in the West.  Similar idea.  Humans will walk over it but even with these gates open, cattle won't.  

 We also have turnstiles.   😛


----------



## Rattman13 (Oct 17, 2022)

After a quick wheel swap "The Green Machine", my '39 Elgin was back out for a nice ride.


----------



## mrg (Oct 17, 2022)

Big croud because the weeknight car shows are winding down for the season so rode the 41 Westfield/Elgin over.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 17, 2022)

Miq said:


> We have cattle guards out in the West.  Similar idea.  Humans will walk over it but even with these gates open, cattle won't.  View attachment 1714976 We also have turnstiles.   😛
> View attachment 1714977





We have both of those too, lol!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 18, 2022)

Happy Tuesday!
Liquid fast yesterday all day, for a "procedure" today at 9:00AM.
So Sunrise ride, is all the riding received today.😊



@cyclingday Newport Pier Had it's "UGLY Box" removed!🥳



i have no idea when that happened.🧐



1935 Velvet deLUXE, Huffman motobike.


----------



## ditchpig (Oct 18, 2022)

mrg said:


> Big croud because the weeknight car shows are winding down for the season so rode the 41 Westfield/Elgin over.View attachment 1714999
> 
> View attachment 1715000
> 
> ...



The '54 Beetle next to the Challenger....what a contrast!
They must be friends parked that 'friendly' ....Great shots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 18, 2022)

A 19 mile ride on the mystery French TOC bike this afternoon. 
South Oxfordshire looked beautiful on this bright, sunny Autumn day once the thick morning mist had dissipated.
Swans down by the River Thames in Clifton Hampden.....








...Clifton Hampden Bridge from below.....




...fine view towards Little Wittenham and the Wittenham Clumps.....




...these two linear 'hills' below are the 'Dyke Hills' near Dorchester.  They are made from the spoil arising from the digging of the ditch between them that was excavated around 1,000 BC by the locals in an unsuccessful attempt to link the River Thame and the River Thames.....





...that's a lot of hand digging!


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 18, 2022)

Took the ‘49 DX out for a quick ride this morning before it went to its new owner. I didn’t have this one too long (it was one of a two bike purchase) and really liked it, but space in the bike shed is always an issue!


----------



## mrg (Oct 18, 2022)

Dropped off the car at the at the dealer to be serviced and things like a "Courtesy Shuttle" ( a ride home ) did not survive Covid so brought the 41 Excelsior to ride home.


----------



## palepainter (Oct 19, 2022)

Out on break in ride today. custom build in progress.  36 Shelby Yframe.  Don’t worry, didn’t butcher a decent bike..  😀😀


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 19, 2022)

Back to work,
same/same.


----------



## Thee (Oct 19, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Back to work,
> same/same.
> View attachment 1716073



What’s in the bags ? Been wanting to ask that? & did you see the waning crescent moon This morning ?


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 19, 2022)

Fall colors in Vermont!


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Oct 19, 2022)

Took my '46 DX out for a spin after regreasing the front axle and removing the crappy chrome fenders that had been on the bike since I dug it out of my father-in-law's garage.  Why I waited so long I'll never know, now I'm wondering if I want to invest in proper fenders at all.


----------



## mrg (Oct 20, 2022)

Rode the 41 ACE back over to the dealer ( not many new cars! ) to pick up my car and then a stop to pick up a car load of stuff, a couple of items pictured!


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 20, 2022)

Beautiful fall day in oxford ohio , out for a ride in Hueston woods state park  , the wind here the last couple of weeks has been brutal so I had to brake out the E - Bike , thanks for looking stay safe cabers 👍


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 20, 2022)

ian said:


> Got my '37 Shelby out and went to the library and boat ramp to check the tide heights. It's out.
> The saddle bags work great for books.
> Thanks to @Shawn Michael for getting these to me.
> 
> ...



Sweet old bike !


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 20, 2022)

Thee said:


> What’s in the bags ? Been wanting to ask that? & did you see the waning crescent moon This morning ?



"Light For All" printed.🧐🤓🥰
Lunch-box & work clothes,
...no idea...tip-of-the "Ice-burg"...
What's Really Going ON???🤣🤩😎🤓🥳
Hey, it's NOT about me!🙂



120 miles 10/08/2019 ...WHOO KNOWS???  Merry Christmas!!!🥰








						What bike did you ride today? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Finished the tank and got my "new" wheels built then went and got me a samich.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 20, 2022)

Before work 14 miles 
41 BF GOODRICH Schwinn


----------



## Thee (Oct 20, 2022)

Rode the Rat last night


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 20, 2022)

Well since the weather has calmed down, time to do bike stuff...  Replaced the bad presta tubes and went with schraders, had to drill out the valve holes on the rims to accommodate the valve stems. The switched to Fat Franks..... more better.... 
Morning trip to the mailbox for a test ride, then around the neighborhood..
Gonna be a very nice day...


----------



## AndyA (Oct 20, 2022)

Thee said:


> Rode the Rat last night



Is the Rat a trans bike? It is a boys frame with a "Starlet" chain guard. Or is it bi, like a mixte frame?


----------



## Thee (Oct 20, 2022)

AndyA said:


> Is the Rat a trans bike? It is a boys frame with a "Starlet" chain guard. Or is it bi, like a mixte frame?



Lmao it’s the Spaced out Jetsons Rat it doesn’t know what it is? Built it outta Scraps for the wife but she didn’t like it 😂? Meet George Jetson & his Daughter Judy 🤣😆🛸🚀🛰👽




more like a hermaphrodite  it’s got all the bells and whistles🤣🚀🛸


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 20, 2022)

Thee said:


> did you see the waning crescent moon This morning ?



Yes; today too!



Knott's Berry Farm building roof-top work this AM.



Work Bike.😎


----------



## Thee (Oct 20, 2022)

AndyA said:


> Is the Rat a trans bike? It is a boys frame with a "Starlet" chain guard. Or is it bi, like a mixte frame?



I think it can identify as whatever you’d like wanna ride him/her ? 😂🤣😆


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 20, 2022)

Rode this old thing a couple of blocks to set the new tires on it.  Didn't feel like servicing the Morrow tonight.

1937 Colson Scout.


----------



## ditchpig (Oct 20, 2022)

Last day to ride without fenders....set/broke a 1951 record for the driest 90 day stretch recorded in a Canadian city. Rain is finally forcast for tomorrow.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 20, 2022)

Headed to the local park on the 1971 Suburban. Post-sunset photo


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 20, 2022)

Went out for an evening ride in the hood on the ‘68. Got a pic with my new neighbor.


----------



## Miq (Oct 20, 2022)

The chrome and black bike is perfect for that pic @SoBayRon!


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 21, 2022)

Any chance he'll ditch the station wagon for a bike?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 21, 2022)

72deg this AM, just perfect for a mail run on the 49 Deluxe..🚴‍♂️😎


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 21, 2022)

91 degrees fahrenheit, I think I have found the solution for the Pierce Racer.

Dallas bars were comfortable on this afternoon ride.  However, I really think a sweaty old schwinn tourist handlebar would be what I need, shame they are all chrome and not nickle.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 21, 2022)

T.G.i.Friday
Home early from work.
Tough Bike.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 21, 2022)

BF Halloween Decoration tour continues!


----------



## Oldben (Oct 21, 2022)

First time I rode this 58 Jet Flow. I put it together from parts I had and parts from eBay. The speedometer is whirring. I think it needs a new cable. But overall a nice evening for a ride!


----------



## ditchpig (Oct 21, 2022)

Oldben said:


> First time I rode this 58 Jet Flow. I put it together from parts I had and parts from eBay. The speedometer is whirring. I think it needs a new cable. But overall a nice evening for a ride!
> 
> View attachment 1717271



Maybe some light oil inside the cable housing? Somebody is gonna make a comment about that fork......? Never ridden one with that setup...cool.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 21, 2022)

Caught another sunset, this time with the '74 Varsity. This bike was given to me over 25 years ago by the original owner. It was  in rough shape, with numerous broken spokes in each wheel. The owner of the local Schwinn dealership, also a collector and restorer, rebuilt the original wheels with stainless steel butted spokes.  I sold the bike to local collector about 5 years later, and nearly a decade later, I bought it back from him.  Added Schwinn tourist bars with the correct "74" date code, Weinmann gold dot levers, and early 70's Schwinn grips. The old drop bars/levers were retained.   I forgot that the crank bearings need new grease, and they let me know! Also have to address the slightly bent RH pedal.  Seats up about a 1/4" too high. I actually think the bike rides better with the tourist bars!


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 21, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> BF Halloween Decoration tour continues!



Great photos!  That area is a true time capsule. Nice to know that places that evoke the past like this are still around.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 21, 2022)

Finished work early enough to get a couple more hours on my Elgin on a perfect 75° afternoon. 🙂










I was going to make a couple minor adjustments to it but with such beautiful weather today & cold weather coming next week I decided to take it for a ride instead. Glad I did!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 21, 2022)

Schwinn / B.F. Goodrich New World


----------



## mrg (Oct 21, 2022)

A few miles around the neightborhood on this OG Klunker 5 ( by the #'s ) that I just got on the road, now just have to find 🤨, or make a Klunker 5 guard!, only one pic came out in the dark, Iphone takes good pics in the dark but you have to stand there for a minute.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 22, 2022)

Morning commute on the 'Trek'.
Working on a Saturday as we've had heavy rain and strong winds the last couple of days. 
Nice day to be a gardener today though.....


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Oct 22, 2022)

Took the ‘vette out for a nice, long spin this morning.  I could ride this all day.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 22, 2022)

10/22/2022=44 miles
1938 Two-speed Twin-bar,
Rustjunkie Klunker.😎



Better every day.🥳


----------



## littleman (Oct 22, 2022)

Ride on!!!


----------



## Jon Olson (Oct 22, 2022)

Went for a neighborhood ride/visit wind was up, leaves were coming down! Didn’t notice my roses until I turned into my driveway. Time to dead head! My 50/95 Schwinn mix is one of my favorite rides. The Bendex two speed is just smooooth!


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 22, 2022)

Rode the 1991 Trek 750 around Fort Wadsworth and South Beach on Staten Island. The Verrazano Bridge is quite a sight up close and personal. The Trek is 31 years old but still not an old bike to me.


----------



## JLF (Oct 22, 2022)

Next evolution of my Monark ‘Parts Bin Special’.  Stem, fork, fender & wheel swap.  In between rain showers ride.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 22, 2022)

JLF said:


> Next evolution of my Monark ‘Parts Bin Special’.  Stem, fork, fender & wheel swap.  In between rain showers ride.
> 
> View attachment 1717793
> View attachment 1717794



I love the new look!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 22, 2022)

JLF said:


> Next evolution of my Monark ‘Parts Bin Special’.  Stem, fork, fender & wheel swap.  In between rain showers ride.
> 
> View attachment 1717793
> View attachment 1717794



Which fork is that? Repro Columbia or something older?


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 22, 2022)

Beautiful fall day in Ohio,  out on the E bike again  , 54 miles in pretty strong winds , been very windy here for a few weeks now  , stay safe cabers  👍


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 22, 2022)

1937 mead cycle company (schwinn built).


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 23, 2022)

It's That Time Of Year Again!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 23, 2022)

After a funeral yesterday I planned on making minor adjustments to my Elgin. Finally. But again the weather was too nice. Dropped the nose of the saddle a notch(PERFECT!!) and swapped bar & stem before a ride for a few hours to reflect.🙏











Then stopped for a Coffee waffle cone to finish the day!


Their shop mascot is always dressed for the season.😂


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 23, 2022)

Haven’t been on this one for quite a while. Bought this 53 Shelby for the wife to ride but she has lost interest. Feels weird riding it but is a very smooth pedaling bike. Took a short 9 mile spin in very comfortable sunny weather.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 23, 2022)

60deg morning here, time to test ride the 46 1/2 JC Higgins.....
Works like new............had to turn the seat post around (after the ride), just put me a little too close to the bars.....


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Oct 23, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> View attachment 1717943
> 
> 1937 mead cycle company (schwinn built).



 Good looking bike Mr !!


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 23, 2022)

The Colson was filthy, grime, grease and sticky everywhere.  De-greased it and went for a ride.  It is really smooth.





Pro tip, if you hate an over paint. Hit it with oven cleaner, it cuts through better than most paint stripper now.

Most of the silver paint gone from the Morrow in 3 minutes.


----------



## ian (Oct 23, 2022)

42 this morning, but no rain and high clouds. Went to Astoria and rode the Riverwalk. The first ride on the '48 Monark,  with smooth pedaling and no problem with noise, even when I got it up to speed. I'm happy with it so far. I do need a saddle with some padding though....


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 23, 2022)

ian said:


> 42 this morning, but no rain and high clouds. Went to Astoria and rode the Riverwalk. The first ride on the '48 Monark,  with smooth pedaling and no problem with noise, even when I got it up to speed. I'm happy with it so far. I do need a saddle with some padding though....
> 
> View attachment 1718496
> 
> ...



That thing’s sweet! I’ve got a nicer saddle that I’d trade for that one! Steerhorns look sweet on their!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 23, 2022)

ian said:


> 42 this morning, but no rain and high clouds. Went to Astoria and rode the Riverwalk. The first ride on the '48 Monark,  with smooth pedaling and no problem with noise, even when I got it up to speed. I'm happy with it so far. I do need a saddle with some padding though....
> 
> View attachment 1718496
> 
> ...



Awesome pics, thanks for posting 'em


----------



## Oldben (Oct 23, 2022)

I'm fat and old and had sliders for dinner so it was a tough ride today!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2022)

I rode around the Cycle Swap this morning, '54 Wasp-SOLD to Cameron now, to ride!
This thread has over 1 Million views, and counting....😍



There must be something going on...😎


----------



## ian (Oct 23, 2022)

That saddle actually belongs on my '35 Colson so I'ma keep it. Longhorns arr my preferred choice of bars. Those are 30's.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 23, 2022)

ian said:


> That saddle actually belongs on my '35 Colson so I'ma keep it. Longhorns arr my preferred choice of bars. Those are 30's.



I thought it looked familiar! Got I’d sell. Love the longhorns. Gonna get a set for my ‘48.


----------



## Thee (Oct 23, 2022)

Laps @ dusk 

went a little slow - trials action 😎


----------



## GTBruiser (Oct 23, 2022)

Grabbed the old '73 Huffy 10-speed, pumped up the tires as hard as I could get them, then rode out to the suburbs to inspect my niece's new young man.


----------



## BF2485 (Oct 23, 2022)

Just an old 46-47 BFGoodrich Beater.. currently for sale ...I can't hardly give this thing away !!


----------



## tacochris (Oct 23, 2022)

Closed out the weekend with some evening pedal-based shenanigans with the kiddo.


----------



## ozzie (Oct 24, 2022)

Got in a short shakedown ride on my hot rodded ‘77 Suburban. Huge 24” frame. 700c wheels with a slick shifting Nexus 8 speed. American built bikes were never sold new in Australia and the ones you do find are all private imports. This is only the 3rd Chicago Schwinn I’ve been fortunate to find here in almost 14 years. I also got a lady’s Suburban in the deal. Both bikes were imported by an Aussie couple who bought them while living in Virginia. Their kind grandson virtually gave them to me.


----------



## Aaron65 (Oct 24, 2022)

It was in the 70s in Michigan today, so I took a couple rides on the Raleigh.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 24, 2022)

Rode the 69 Campus Green Stingray with the Gateway Coasters on Saturday.


----------



## buickmike (Oct 24, 2022)

I thought my stem had shifted yesterday, so this is  test run.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 24, 2022)

ian said:


> 42 this morning, but no rain and high clouds. Went to Astoria and rode the Riverwalk. The first ride on the '48 Monark,  with smooth pedaling and no problem with noise, even when I got it up to speed. I'm happy with it so far. I do need a saddle with some padding though...



Wow!!!  I've been fascinated by Astoria ever since I saw the Goonies as a kid. Biking there is on my bucket list. Looks like a wonderful place to live.


----------



## ian (Oct 24, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Wow!!!  I've been fascinated by Astoria ever since I saw the Goonies as a kid. Biking there is on my bucket list. Looks like a wonderful place to live.



Yeppers. It's pretty nice here. In the Summer. We do get a bit of rain, starting in October and maybe ending in July.
Keeps it good and green that way. 👌


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 24, 2022)

ian said:


> Yeppers. It's pretty nice here. In the Summer. We do get a bit of rain, starting in October and maybe ending in July.
> Keeps it good and green that way. 👌



Very cool!  Can you ride over the Astoria-Megler Bridge?


----------



## ian (Oct 24, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Very cool!  Can you ride over the Astoria-Megler Bridge?



Sure. If you don't mind no bike lane and lotsa speeding cars and loaded log trucks. I put my ride in my P/U and drive to Ilwaco or Seaview and ride the beaches there.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 24, 2022)

Nice shot!  One day I'll get there.


----------



## Thee (Oct 24, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Very cool!  Can you ride over the Astoria-Megler Bridge?



Over the state line ! 😃 , way too gnarly to ride across


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 24, 2022)

Back to work Monday;
Stopped to buy New boots.😎


----------



## ian (Oct 24, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Back to work Monday;
> Stopped to buy New boots.😎
> View attachment 1719110



Ooooh!! New Red Wings........


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 24, 2022)

1937 Mead Cycle Company Ranger (Schwinn built).  Quick spin to make sure newly attached parts don't fall off!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 24, 2022)

Beautiful Day here in The Greatest CLEVELAND OH (76/FH.D.)

1/ POQUITO AT, THE LIBRERIA...🥰
✌️🤝🙏


----------



## Thee (Oct 24, 2022)

ian said:


> Ooooh!! New Red Wings........



🥾🥾💰💰💰💰 that’s what I wear, they need a payment plan 🤣😂😆💸💸💸


----------



## ian (Oct 24, 2022)

Thee said:


> 🥾🥾💰💰💰💰 that’s what I wear, they need a payment plan 🤣😂😆💸💸💸



Sell a kidney.


----------



## Thee (Oct 24, 2022)

ian said:


> Sell a kidney.



They sure won’t want my liver 🤣😂😆


----------



## ian (Oct 24, 2022)

Thee said:


> They sure won’t want my liver 🤣😂😆



😞


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 24, 2022)

Beautiful fall afternoon,  the wife and I got out for a ride this afternoon before dinner , stay safe cabers 👍


----------



## mrg (Oct 25, 2022)

Over to the car show this evening then rode by a friends 125+ yr old house to ck his Halloween set up, unfortunately was less than normal this yr.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 25, 2022)

I used my Mead Ranger to get breakfast after dropping off my car for new TPS sensors. 🤓


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 25, 2022)

ian said:


> Ooooh!! New Red Wings........






Thee said:


> that’s what I wear, they need a payment plan



I get about 4 years/pair, so worth it for my feet.
I was pedaling in them, for awhile....
Pedals cut into the sole, so now Vans are my exclusive riding shoes.😊






Siberian Husky pups @ $600 each....🤨
Good boots make a big difference.
Same/Same work-rides.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 25, 2022)

After a day of wind and rain, it's much nicer today. 





1980 Schwinn Cruiser


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 25, 2022)

Another beautiful fall ride with my buddy from high school,  we have been riding bikes together since 1986


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 25, 2022)

Went for a ride out to Coyote Hills at the edge of S.F. Bay…Schwinn Cruiser Seven.




don’t ride your Donald Duck bike out here!!




water’s edge…



saw hawks, pelicans, blue heron, 2 pt. buck, turkeys...














Great day for a ride!


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 25, 2022)

I've got to come clean: I rehabbed and re-imagined a department  store beach cruiser into a Klunker, and took it into the hills.

Last pic is what I started from. Bike was gifted to me, and I'm regifting it to a friend who is in need of a bike.


----------



## Thee (Oct 25, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> I get about 4 years/pair, so worth it for my feet.
> I was pedaling in them, for awhile....
> Pedals cut into the sole, so now Vans are my exclusive riding shoes.😊
> View attachment 1719622View attachment 1719623
> ...



They last !!! I save my old ones for dirty S%#t work !! Nice !!!


----------



## ozzie (Oct 25, 2022)

Got in a quick shakedown ride on my ‘36 B.F. Goodrich budget klunker while the rain stopped. The 3 x 1 gear system works perfectly with the rear derailleur locked in the right position for a decent chain line. Hoping to get in a longer ride before I pull it down for paint.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 26, 2022)

..


It may be time to migrate south and west for a spell to the cali flats where The Cartel never stops riding.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 26, 2022)

Quick ride to the PO before too much came down. Weather and the seasons predictably come and go just like we do.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 26, 2022)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> saw hawks, pelicans, blue heron,



...there's an owl, out hunting early; i saw again today.🥰



10/26/2022 Wednesday, still working.


----------



## Thee (Oct 26, 2022)

Coaster kickstand @tripple3 




Wife said “what up with that freaking cow bell ?”
lol ok !! bikes new name “more cow bell”
Lmao


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 26, 2022)

I met with @palepainter & @Arthur Roy Brown for a cruise this afternoon on my Flying Ace. You may be able to see it parked by the truck outside while having a hand crafted beverage.


----------



## mrg (Oct 26, 2022)

DAMM! spent the day in the water riding on of these and forgot to ride over to the last of the season Wed. nite Chariots carshow!


----------



## tacochris (Oct 27, 2022)

Took a long cruise a few neighborhoods over on the cycletruck to score a derailleur for my fastback.  Also found a nice parts apron someone dropped on the road!  You can see it in the basket.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2022)

Beautiful day to ride, dark one-way;
Windy ride home.



HB real estate is like nowhere else.


----------



## tacochris (Oct 27, 2022)

Took the first cruise on the 67 in what I know to be about 20+ years.  As much as I appreciate rolling on vintage tires the Uniroyal Knobbys gotta go.  The tread is way too aggressive for city streets and make you feel like you are pedaling and sand


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 27, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Took the first cruise on the 67 in what I know to be about 20+ years.  As much as I appreciate rolling on vintage tires the Uniroyal Knobbys gotta go.  The tread is way too aggressive for city streets and make you feel like you are pedaling and stand.
> 
> View attachment 1720825



Awesome Chris


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2022)

Off work early, so ride to HB Pier;
1937 AERO KING, Schwinn DBR, Hot Rod.😎



Always something going on, Trailer-Stage.


----------



## palepainter (Oct 27, 2022)

A good ride Wednesday with fellow Colorado riders.


----------



## mrg (Oct 27, 2022)

I can usually ride thru crowds pretty easy but had to walk the 41 Ace thru most of the Orange Halloween event!, with all the strollers, kids, masks etc it was crazy!


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 28, 2022)

3" of rain today = no bike ride.
😢


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 28, 2022)

Happy Friday!
Day-Off work, and perfect at the beach,
52 miles, and some visiting with the beach-Folk.🥳



1935 Huffman, Velvet deLUXE, Huntington Beach pier; 10/28/2022 9:15 AM


----------



## dasberger (Oct 28, 2022)

Bought a springer attachment from @Gordon a while back and finally got around to putting it on the '38.  My girl Bowie and I did a short training ride to get her used to it...  We're just starting to train for a 12 mile Endurance test (for her) which has to be done with a bike.  She did really well for a first time...once she stopped biting my feet 🤣🤣


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Oct 28, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> 3" of rain today = no bike ride.
> 😢
> 
> View attachment 1721316
> ...



Damm, we haven't got 3 inches rain this year!😢, rode the Apple Ace over to the old Rancho Los Amigos today, sad to see about 20 more building torn down, some of them were vacant sense I was a kid riding/hanging out there but were still in good shape till the homeless started getting in starting fires and sh*t a few yrs ago! supposedly they are keeping the tower & power plant but ( pretty much in the center of the property ) we'll see!, one of these days I'll have to take pictures of the tower/smokestack from all 4 sides of the property to show how big it is, last few pics are show only a small portion!


----------



## ditchpig (Oct 28, 2022)

Curious about those massive plates on the road in your 7th image. To support an excavator or crane maybe?


----------



## mrg (Oct 28, 2022)

They use those plates at exits on construction sites knock dirt off the truck tires so big dirt clods don't fly off down the road!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 29, 2022)

Morning jib around the hood...more of a "get used to 27.5" wheels" ride.
Very fun, easy to pedal & fast! Great bike, very nimble...


----------



## Jon Olson (Oct 29, 2022)

Tested my 100 year old Premier yesterday and had more questions about the carbide lamp from my neighbors. The rims and tires are off a modern “fixie”, and the brake is bmx. The kids I passed, ringing my bell, probably thought I was the ice cream man!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 29, 2022)

I rode two machines yesterday. 
This one......












...and this one.....




...it was a special day, in a very special place.....


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 29, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> ...and this one.....
> View attachment 1721728
> 
> ...it was a special day, in a very special place.....



Let's see more of that tandem...What a well built machine!!!


----------



## Miq (Oct 29, 2022)

@dnc1 the front of the tandem trike is unexpected.  Looks like a lamp and foot pegs.  Rear rider steering is whacko too.  Giant block chain...  Its gotta be old.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Oct 29, 2022)

Took the ‘vette out for a cruise through the neighborhood on this beautiful Fall morning.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> a special day, in a very special place.....



Yes! Love it! 
Every moment!
Where you are!🥰🥳😎



i replaced a broken nipple, in the rear wheel yesterday;
so this could Fly again.



10/29/2022 1936 Colson, Rustjunkie badge, 52 miles, at the beach.🥰


----------



## Sven (Oct 29, 2022)

I have returned. A whole lot of stuff going on .  My first post COVID ride. I still have the chest  and throat sensation that makes me dry cough.
But the weather is too great not to go for a bike ride. 
I took my '79 Suburban (stationwagon/ warwagon) out today. I needed to pick.up some stuff.



At the "Barns of Mechanicsville " AKA Amish market. 



Picked up some Kale, turnips and honey.



Rolling on home


RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Oct 29, 2022)

lovely fall day!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 29, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Let's see more of that tandem...What a well build machine!!!






Miq said:


> @dnc1 the front of the tandem trike is unexpected.  Looks like a lamp and foot pegs.  Rear rider steering is whacko too.  Giant block chain...  Its gotta be old.



Thanks to both of you.
It's an 1890 'Olympia'. There are 4 known surviving examples and I've now seen all 4 of them.
You're correct @Miq, when you're on the front It's apparently quite terrifying the first time you go down hill; that sudden realisation that you have no control over the stopping or steering!
The 'stoker' at the rear has 3 independent brakes to use; two foot-operated band brakes on the front wheel hubs (you may be able to see the foot levers in my original post) plus the handlebar lever which operates the spoon brake on the rear wheel.
It was a very light-steering and agile machine once you get it moving, not at all what I expected it would be like!

Here's a blurry photo with me at the controls with Michael acting as ballast on the front.....




Here are the current owners, really enjoying it, in style......







tripple3 said:


> Yes! Love it!
> Every moment!
> Where you are!🥰🥳😎
> View attachment 1721833
> ...



It's not every day you get to ride around a real Palace (not  'THE' Palace, I hasten to add) Mark, I dressed as best as I could for the occasion.....


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 29, 2022)

Beautiful Autumn day here in NJ. Rode the '81 Ritchey Everest and caught the last rays of the day.


----------



## Thee (Oct 29, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Bought a springer attachment from @Gordon a while back and finally got around to putting it on the '38.  My girl Bowie and I did a short training ride to get her used to it...  We're just starting to train for a 12 mile Endurance test (for her) which has to be done with a bike.  She did really well for a first time...once she stopped biting my feet 🤣🤣
> 
> 
> View attachment 1721392



Bite him Bowie 🦴😆


----------



## Thee (Oct 29, 2022)

Sven said:


> I have returned. A whole lot of stuff going on .  My first post COVID ride. I still have the chest  and throat sensation that makes me dry cough.
> But the weather is too great not to go for a bike ride.
> I took my '79 Suburban (stationwagon/ warwagon) out today. I needed to pick.up some stuff.
> View attachment 1721844
> ...



Sven !!!


----------



## Thee (Oct 29, 2022)

I talked the Boss into doing some laps, on the oldies , hers rides like a dream ? Mines a tank battle axe wtf ?  Dag nab it ? I said the same thing to her? She just laughed ? ok ok ? Lol 😆🎃

Thanks for the plate @mrg !


----------



## Jon Olson (Oct 29, 2022)

I put the wrong pictures for my 100 year old Premier. I took off the  Schwinn front brake and added the bmx rear brake, a lot safer stopping. The ice cream sounding bell lets people know I’m about to run them over!


----------



## ozzie (Oct 29, 2022)

First nice day we’ve had in weeks but the La Nina weather pattern will be in force again for the next few days bringing more heavy rain. Grabbed the ‘77 modified Suburban for a ride to the bay and through town.


----------



## mrg (Oct 30, 2022)

Rode the Halloween colored 58 hornet for the foothill flyers ride last night


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 30, 2022)

Neighbor had a party yesterday, then we hit the strand…


----------



## GTBruiser (Oct 30, 2022)

Rode the Motomag to church, then, stopped for groceries on the way home.


----------



## littleman (Oct 30, 2022)

Ride on!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 30, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> It's not every day you get to ride around a real Palace (not 'THE' Palace, I hasten to add) Mark, I dressed as best as I could for the occasion.....



YOU are what we celebrate, and the machines You ride, and the places YOU go...!!!
Wonderful Representative of _all_ that over there.

Today 10/30/2022, 1936 Coral Colson
to the beach early;



Than back to the SA river trail to church, then back to the HB pier, and home.🥰



All sorts of folks, from all "walks of life", gather at the shores.😎🥳🥰


----------



## Sven (Oct 30, 2022)

A beautiful Fall day for a ride. I rode my 1940 Western Flyer on the Three Notch Trail.


Weeeee



A stop off at the park






Going from a multigeared lightweight Schwinn to this beast definitely works different leg muscles.  It's all good.
RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 30, 2022)

New tires and tuned up this 1992 mutant Schwinn High Plains for my grandson that keeps getting his bikes stolen. 

It rides nice and is ugly as sin. 

It originally came with 26" wheels, rolling on 32 spoke Mavic 700's now.


----------



## Oldben (Oct 30, 2022)

I found a siren today at a flea market. Basically added another 85 pounds to a 1000 pound bike!! Also now my neighbors hate me!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 30, 2022)

Long ride today up Newport Back Bay and San Diego Creek on the 21st Century Hawthorne.  Usually the wind is a factor riding down here but not today!  Fast & fun ride on the smooth pavement.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 30, 2022)

Took the Continental on a 19 mile ride today, great weather.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Oct 30, 2022)

Went bombing through the burbs on my Cruiser clone— rock-hard Troxel seat and all— this afternoon.


----------



## JLF (Oct 30, 2022)

Pre-Halloween ride on the Monark.  
Thinking about adding a rear rack.  Would be a first for me.


----------



## Miq (Oct 30, 2022)

First ride in a couple weeks.  Been trying to shake a cold. Finally got out in the hood to take some pics of the Halloween decorations and stretch my legs. 







The random hanging baby in this yard makes it. 







I watched the sunset with this great blue heron.  He was busy fishing stuff out of the water before he sat with me. 




The reverse (eastward) sunset was nice tonight. 






48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 30, 2022)

Miq said:


> First ride in a couple weeks.  Been trying to shake a cold. Finally got out in the hood to take some pics of the Halloween decorations and stretch my legs.
> View attachment 1722920
> View attachment 1722921
> 
> ...





Looks like the canal is running full bore. New winter crops being planted I would presume. Wonder what they are doing about the water crises that we're dealing with here AZ. 









						Lake Mead's water level has never been lower. Here's what that means.
					

A 22-year mega-drought has caused elevation to drop along the Colorado River, which supplies water to 40 million people in the U.S. and Mexico.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 30, 2022)

I rode the '77 Ross Gran Eurosport today and snapped a quick pic on the way home under a street light.  These bikes are often overlooked, but ride about as smoothly as a Varsity or Continental. They weigh about the same too. I bought this bike for $15 at a garage sale back in my college days, and was already converted to upright tourist bars.  It was nearly 20 years old then and has a lot of sentimental value.


----------



## Danny Anson (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 31, 2022)

Where is that canal?  Great photos!


----------



## Miq (Oct 31, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Where is that canal?  Great photos!



Thanks!  That part of the Western Canal is in Tempe, AZ.


----------



## Sven (Oct 31, 2022)

I took my '64 Varsity Tourist  out for a mid-morning ride. 







I arrived at work to find my boss working on his truck. It ended up being a something well beyond our  capabilities to fix.  Something to do with the PAT& PCM????.



After figuring out we weren't gonna fix the truck. I hit the trail up to the "barns"



Having not the capabilities to haul a lot . I bought only a basket of tomatoes. 



Heading home



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 31, 2022)

Sven said:


> I took my '64 Varsity Tourist  out for a mid-morning ride.
> 
> 
> I arrived at work to find my boss working on his truck. It ended up being a something well beyond our  capabilities to fix.  Something to do with the PAT& PCM????.
> ...



That is a beautiful bike! Genuine Varsity Tourists seem to be hard to find.


----------



## fattyre (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 31, 2022)

Afternoon ride on the Schwinn New World.




Quarry lakes…















Great day for a ride!


----------



## Thee (Oct 31, 2022)

Sven said:


> I took my '64 Varsity Tourist  out for a mid-morning ride.
> View attachment 1723207SVEN !!!! 😃



SVEN !!!! 😃


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 31, 2022)

Happy Halloween!
Rode the Western Flyer to work,
dressed up as a "Light Carrier",
for the Baltimore Sun.🥳


----------



## SKPC (Oct 31, 2022)

Worked hard on the overgrown yard, then later rode out to the coast, North to Sunset and T-3's turnaround. then back.












_*1934 Shelby Moto*_


----------



## mrg (Oct 31, 2022)

Thinking of sending the 77 Spitfire down the road so pulled it out for a few miles around orange this afternoon.


----------



## ozzie (Oct 31, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> That is a beautiful bike! Genuine Varsity Tourists seem to be hard to find.



Beautiful bike in one of my favorite colors.

Please excuse my ignorance but what are the differences between the Suburban and this bike?


----------



## Sven (Nov 1, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Beautiful bike in one of my favorite colors.
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance but what are the differences between the Suburban



The Suburban was the successor of the Varsity Tourist in 1970
Differences I know off hand..
Painted fenders
Tubular (I believe Contenental style ) forks . Different fender attachment points






I know there are Doctors of Schwinnology here in the CABE, who could give you a more detailed report.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 1, 2022)

Sven said:


> The Suburban was the successor of the Varsity Tourist in 1970
> Differences I know off hand..
> Painted fenders
> Tubular (I believe Contenental style ) forks . Different fender attachment points
> ...



Thanks Sven.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 1, 2022)

mrg said:


> Thinking of sending the 77 Spitfire down the road so pulled it out for a few miles around orange this afternoon.View attachment 1723518
> 
> View attachment 1723519
> 
> ...





Nice looking bike! But it has been my experience to NOT ride any bike I consider selling any further than to make sure everything works properly. Anything past that I start to enjoy the ride too much & end up keeping it. One of the problems with being a bikaholic I suppose...... 🤦‍♂️ 😂😂


----------



## Sven (Nov 1, 2022)

I elected to cruise around the neighborhood on my J.C. Higgins.






Some fall foliage. 



"Look ma, no hands!" {..and no broken bones !}



The clock says its time for me to take my son to to 
work, so to the house I go.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## B@sku (Nov 1, 2022)

Hello everybody!!  CWC Western Flyer 1953, missing the Truss Rods and a few other things, good rides!!


----------



## Majdotkool (Nov 1, 2022)

Rode the 64 Spaceliner to the beach today. We have been blessed with beautiful bonus fall days in Michigan.


----------



## littleman (Nov 1, 2022)

Ride on!!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 1, 2022)

Just a quick roll up the street listening for rattles from new rack.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 1, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Just a quick roll up the street listening for rattles from new rack.View attachment 1723954



Absolutely stunning, Eric! Well done my friend


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 1, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Absolutely stunning, Eric! Well done my friend




Thanks Lars! I'm pretty happy with the bike. Just some fine tuning to get it dialed. 👍


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 1, 2022)

...just another day....


----------



## SKPC (Nov 1, 2022)

Ran the dog around the hood with the fat little stripped 37-ish Westfield moto, but punctured on a big thorn so she walked us all home not too far away.


----------



## Jimmy V (Nov 1, 2022)

I rode my Western Flyer middleweight tonight. Sunset in Grand Haven Mi. on the pier. My friend James can be seen with his hi-wheeler. Riding time is getting short here. Gotta take advantage of these nice fall days.


----------



## Miq (Nov 1, 2022)

Nice sunset @Jimmy V !

No food, no family at home, so I rode to get something to eat. 



Barely anyone else out on this 65F “chilly“ AZ night. Beautiful clouds and moon tonight.



48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 2, 2022)

Beautiful fall day out for a afternoon ride , weather has been great 👍


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 2, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> ...it has been my experience to NOT ride any bike I consider selling any further than to make sure everything works properly. Anything past that I start to enjoy the ride too much & end up keeping it. One of the problems with being a bikaholic I suppose...... 🤦‍♂️ 😂😂



On at least two occasions, I have acquired a bike with the intention of parting it, or at least scavenging bits for a project. Of course I always have to get the bike going to test said parts. Well I've learned that it's impossible for me to part a functioning bike, so those became saves. 

So now I just pay up for the individual parts I need, and consider the extra cost an investment in time saved.


----------



## ian (Nov 2, 2022)

B@sku said:


> Hello everybody!!  CWC Western Flyer 1953, missing the Truss Rods and a few other things, good rides!!
> 
> View attachment 1723840
> 
> ...



Saweeeet! Love the stance.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 2, 2022)

Allrounderco said:


> On at least two occasions, I have acquired a bike with the intention of parting it, or at least scavenging bits for a project. Of course I always have to get the bike going to test said parts. Well I've learned that it's impossible for me to part a functioning bike, so those became saves.
> 
> So now I just pay up for the individual parts I need, and consider the extra cost an investment in time saved.





I typically don't part out bikes unless the frame is wasted. I've bought girl's bikes in the past(dirt cheap/free) with intent for parts but when I get it home for a close look, I can't do it.

My problem, being a bicycle addict, is that I want to ride EVERYTHING! Plus I want to save any broke down bike so it can live it's intended life(@tacochris gets this 😂 ). Especially if it speaks to me.Once I get something built up with the intent of someone else to take home to enjoy & test ride, the addict in me enjoys it too much & not in a rush to turn it loose.

It isn't easy being me.🤓


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 2, 2022)

Amazing view of the sunset from that pier! I have to watch the sun dip down behind cargo cranes, which is the charm of living in the part of NJ where they filmed the opening credits of the Sopranos.  That Thai chili looks great.


----------



## tacochris (Nov 2, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I typically don't part out bikes unless the frame is wasted. I've bought girl's bikes in the past(dirt cheap/free) with intent for parts but when I get it home for a close look, I can't do it.
> 
> My problem, being a bicycle addict, is that I want to ride EVERYTHING! Plus I want to save any broke down bike so it can live it's intended life(@tacochris gets this 😂 ). Especially if it speaks to me.Once I get something built up with the intent of someone else to take home to enjoy & test ride, the addict in me enjoys it too much & not in a rush to turn it loose.
> 
> It isn't easy being me.🤓



It really is a curse at the end of the day!  I have maybe parted two bikes in my life and in both cases they were girls bikes with either bent frames or rusted to pieces.  In most cases if I snag a piece of a bike for another bike, I will replace the removed item and move the bike along to someone else.  
Kinda like the bikes I brought home sunday....Sure I wanted the Racer and the Corvette, but it came with 4 70's bikes to which I have little to no interest but still I will move them on to someone who love them rather than see em hit the scrap yard.  Guy I got em from said thats where they were headed and I couldnt handle that idea.


----------



## mike j (Nov 2, 2022)

Went for a nice afternoon ride across town. Rode the old iron mining trails, checked out a bunch of them. Went up to the scene of an infamous 70 year old double murder scene. It took around  thirty years before they even brought someone to trial & there is still some dissension about who did it. Found a new bear sign, there seem to be a lot of them lately & some local carpentry.


----------



## ian (Nov 2, 2022)

mike j said:


> Went for a nice afternoon ride across town. Rode the old iron mining trails, checked out a bunch of them. Went up to the scene of an infamous 70 year old double murder scene. It took around  thirty years before they even brought someone to trial & there is still some dissension about who did it. Found a new bear sign, there seem to be a lot of them lately & some local carpentry.
> 
> View attachment 1724339
> 
> ...



That's a different kind of bear sign than I'm used to seeing. Usually a giant pile, with blackberry remnants visible. Beaver sign as well. They're pretty common around here in the Beaver State.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 2, 2022)

tacochris said:


> It really is a curse at the end of the day!  I have maybe parted two bikes in my life and in both cases they were girls bikes with either bent frames or rusted to pieces.  In most cases if I snag a piece of a bike for another bike, I will replace the removed item and move the bike along to someone else.
> Kinda like the bikes I brought home sunday....Sure I wanted the Racer and the Corvette, but it came with 4 70's bikes to which I have little to no interest but still I will move them on to someone who love them rather than see em hit the scrap yard.  Guy I got em from said thats where they were headed and I couldnt handle that idea.




The bonus/hex for me is I haven't learned to weld yet.  😂  It's something I've wanted to do most of my life but haven't made the opportunity. Only so many hours in a day......


----------



## tacochris (Nov 2, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> The bonus/hex for me is I haven't learned to weld yet.  😂  It's something I've wanted to do most of my life but haven't made the opportunity. Only so many hours in a day......



Knowing how to weld opened up SO many options for me to save bikes.  It literally has opened up the whole world and I can fix bikes most would normally shy away from.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 2, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Knowing how to weld opened up SO many options for me to save bikes.  It literally has opened up the whole world and I can fix bikes most would normally shy away from.




And this has made you famous! 😉  👍


----------



## tacochris (Nov 2, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> And this has made you famous! 😉  👍



Lol infamous maybe?  😆


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 2, 2022)

Out on the Westfield on 14.8 mile ride. Looks like the 80 year old transfer spring in the ND hub needs replacement. I’ m still getting some play when pedaling but nothing major. I have a set of NOS replacements coming in the mail to correct the slack.




My legs said no to the climb on a 62 pound one speed bike, I agreed.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 2, 2022)

A few miles on the TAJ...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 2, 2022)

11/02/2022 Hump-day; it's raining, 
Sweetie needs the car:
take me-n-myBIKE to work.



Covered in a blanket for the day...



Cleared up nice for the windy ride home.😎


----------



## SKPC (Nov 2, 2022)

Out to the coast, south along the water and back late today. Windy. Nobody out. Out witted the wind and had a solid ride on the 40 Shelby Hiawatha. Earlier in the day, I re-laced in a replacement rear hub shell that was showing wear in the left side bearing race with a clean spare I had on hand.


----------



## GTBruiser (Nov 2, 2022)

Rode the Predator to the hospital so I could spend some time




 with a friend recovering from an operation.


----------



## mrg (Nov 2, 2022)

A speck of rain last night made for a cool fall day ( Damm I miss summer! ) but a cool ride down the Rio San Gabriel on the 77 Spitfire, really want to bring back a skateboard to one of the spots ( cement wave ) we rode when we were kids but better do that with a group just in case I have hobble home on the bike! if not a ambulance!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 3, 2022)

A 20 mile loop on the mystery TOC French fixie yesterday (Wednesday).
Windy, but no rain, unlike right now.

Ride was to 'recce' the last resting places of some veterans of several wars; from the Battle of Waterloo to WW2, who all reside in a local church. 
We are having our annual ride/history tour around local war memorials (almost every village or town has one) next week on 11/11/22, where we pay our respects and I am giving a brief talk at this spot....


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 3, 2022)

Who says I don't like Pre-War!
Even though I really love the SD's and the SC's, Pre-War is loved to! If it's a Monark and some Elgin's, I'm in!!!
Here's a couple.

1939 Monark 5 bar, restored.





1941 Monark built Spiegel Airman, survivor.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Nov 3, 2022)

over 70F and beautifully sunny in the first week of November in Canada??? Damn right I was out riding.










I have a nicer seat on order for the Dutch Truck, a Brooks B33, can't wait.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Sven (Nov 3, 2022)

My boss told me to take hisTrek Navigator 200, (which was a package deal of two at a yard sale ) and do a "tune up". I already rebuilt the wheels for him. So I elected  to take around  the hood for a pre- roadtest of sorts.


Shifts and rolls well


Looks like the warmer weather is bringing the Copperheads out in the evenings. This ones evening was canceled.
_Fact of the day - more people are bitten by Copperheads than any other venomous snake._



Well , time to head back maybe adjust the brakes. Maybe tomorrow.  ...anyway Good ride. 



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## SKPC (Nov 3, 2022)

Westfield Eagle Moto today early. Really windy but endeavored to persevere.  Very nice riding bike even though it's missing gears!😃


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 3, 2022)

Thursday,Third day-O'November, 2022
Same HD WF WWII Service Bike,
same 16 mile work-ride.🥰
Impacts & Timing
"Caliber Collision" on Graham every time.😁


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 3, 2022)

Went for a nice Sunset ride on the 1948 Schwinn New World…














Great day for a ride!


----------



## Miq (Nov 3, 2022)

Night ride to Gilbert. 







48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## mrg (Nov 3, 2022)

Went up river today on the 77 Spitfire but with the wind tried to stay on the river bottom as much as I can but tried to avoid the camps under the bridges!, been a while sense that inflatable rubber dam been up and that tumbleweed was actually moving along at a slow pedal.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 4, 2022)

Happy Friday!
Day-off work, Velvet was closest to the door;
1935 Huffman motobike, up-dated personally.🥰



...pictures do not do justice to the beauty...





Sunset tower two times, plus some more, for 56 miles of wonder.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 4, 2022)

no serious rattles-bike is under construction!


----------



## tacochris (Nov 4, 2022)

Needed to clear my head so i hit the road for a spell.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 4, 2022)

Out late on the blue Shelby streamliner in the famous California winter weather.  Taking advantage of the many cool old machines I have on hand down here. It may be time for the 2nd annual, unofficial Old Road Riders shootout!👍 🌏🪐⚡ Yes Cabers, a comprehensive, un-biased road test for Old American metal...Stay tuned, keep riding!


----------



## mrg (Nov 4, 2022)

Had the 80 Lime on the Santa Ana today, far & close up view of the Big "A" and seems like the bridges are a bit bigger over here!


----------



## ozzie (Nov 4, 2022)

Tore up the tracks to the bay on my recently modified Kos Kruiser now sporting Profile cranks, a S&M chainwheel and a Sturmey Archer 3 speed.


----------



## BrianInPA (Nov 5, 2022)

Taking the '49 CWC back to it's roots today!  Sold under the the Woodwell name by Woodwell Hardware in downtown Pittsburgh.  The building is now part of Point Park University.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 5, 2022)

Apologies for the blurry screenshots from a little video of my ride today.
Rode the 1900 'Abingdon' tricycle on a little 8 mile round trip to see my mate Jamie, to pick up some tyres and other bits and bobs.....


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 5, 2022)

I took the 47 Whizzer out for a ride yesterday.









Hanging out with old friends, and making some new friends, so I never even unloaded it from the truck.
Sometimes, the best rides are the ones, where you never ended up riding at all.
It was a very good day!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2022)

Today it was 46 degrees when i pedaled away;
same bike as yesterday, same route.
1935 Huffman, Velvet deLUXE.🥰





Another epic ride!


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 5, 2022)

75 degrees today in NJ. I rode the 1970 Super Sport that I picked up from Philly Ed. This will be a winter project to put it back to the original configuration.


----------



## Thee (Nov 5, 2022)

This one moved south a couple counties ! Thanks @mrg ! Nice solid ride ! 

The good people of calif, from sacrament - Oh? Saw it fit to send me a middle class tax relief refund? Not sure ? It came with my mail in midterm 

ballot? Anywho I bought this nice Red bike with my unexpected windfall 😂😎


----------



## SKPC (Nov 5, 2022)

Made time today for a quick run out to the coast and back through the Talbert natural area on the fat little Westfield.  Good stuff, these old bikes!


----------



## Thee (Nov 5, 2022)

mrg said:


> Had the 80 Lime on the Santa Ana today, far & close up view of the Big "A" and seems like the bridges are a bit bigger over here!View attachment 1725817
> 
> View attachment 1725818
> 
> ...



Just saw this bike it’s trick !!


----------



## The classic roll (Nov 5, 2022)

Was low 70s today on cape cod canal. Was a nice easy ride with my daughter. Schwinn tornado need to go through everything and fine tune. I may try a acid bath on this bike and wax.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 5, 2022)

took my crusty Phantom out to Niles today. more a photo adventure than a bike ride. Niles is my favorite place to ride my vintage bikes. I lived in a crusty house here for 10 years back when I was young and handsome. good times.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 5, 2022)

haha! I have had this bike since March and did not know it had a locking fork! 🥳


----------



## Thee (Nov 5, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> haha! I have had this bike since March and did not know it had a locking fork! 🥳
> 
> View attachment 1726278



Haha what a pleasant surprise ! Happy Saturday !! 🙂


----------



## tacochris (Nov 5, 2022)

On the weekends if i do errands semi-close i try to do it on a bike.  Today i had to do the front brakes on the wifes Honda so off to Orielly i scooted!


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 6, 2022)

Quick ride on the 1939 Elgin hot mess. 




I keep thinking about selling this and keeping the Colson single bar instead, then I ride it and fall into its trap again.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 6, 2022)

Morning ride on the 1952 Schwinningham kustom…




















Great day for a ride!


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 6, 2022)

Recovered a saddle for the 37 Colson Scout, which while more appropriate than an 80s saddle, will be a temporary one. So I had to ride it as well.




The bike needs work, stupid Morrow needs to be serviced, wheels respoked and pedals serviced as well. Never mind the custom paint job.  All aside it's a fun rider and has clean lines.  Guess I should keep it too.


----------



## Sven (Nov 6, 2022)

Took the Corvette out for a spin on the Three Notch 



Nice breezy day



I believe this is a part of the Persimmon tree trail which off shoots from the TNT. 



Rollin' thru the leaves



The north end definitely needs it.



Enough to jar the fillings out of your mouth



Good ride even though the trail needs some maintenance. 



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 6, 2022)

Just a quick ride around the neighborhood on the blue deluxe stingray custom, took a break from doing yard work.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 6, 2022)

Sven said:


> Took the Corvette out for a spin on the Three Notch
> View attachment 1726704
> Nice breezy day
> View attachment 1726679
> ...




Perfect piece for the time of changing colors.


----------



## ballooney (Nov 6, 2022)

Had to take the 36 out for a cruise through town today.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 6, 2022)

An overcast / drizzly but warm day in the NYC area. Rode the other '84 Sierra along the Hudson River Waterfront path.


----------



## Thee (Nov 6, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> An overcast / drizzly but warm day in the NYC area. Rode the other '84 Sierra along the Hudson River Waterfront path.
> 
> View attachment 1727077
> 
> ...



“We’re gonna be in the Hudson” - Sully Sullivan


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 6, 2022)

Thee said:


> “We’re gonna be in the Hudson” - Sully Sullivan



This location is maybe 3 miles south of where Sully's plane came to a stop in January of 2009.  About 7 months after the Miracle on the Hudson, a tour helicopter and a small private plane collided over the Hudson no more than a  mile or two from where Sully's plane landed.  I was on a group bike ride that day in Manhattan and saw the rescue operations right from the waterfront.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
Cyclone Coaster Swap early;
heart-racing/Donut-rush, wonderful day.
1936 Clipper, by CWC;🥰
 for the "Double-bar" theme.






It's Veeder clicked over 32 miles, on a beautiful day.🥳


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 6, 2022)

The weather always looks perfect in California.


----------



## Oldben (Nov 6, 2022)

Probably one of the last warm weekends in Michigan.


----------



## COB (Nov 6, 2022)

The weather was warm and beautiful in Indiana today so I rode a few bikes. Here are a couple of them.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 6, 2022)

36 colson for the cyclone coaster ride today


----------



## Miq (Nov 6, 2022)

Mid day ride with the kids to the park. 41 New World. 



Later I rode out to Gilbert with Philthy to grab a burrito and beer. 

Jackalope box along the way.






1948 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## ozzie (Nov 6, 2022)

Beautiful weather this morning for a ride on the Speedliner but the clouds rolled in after midday bringing thunderstorms and lighning. I got back just in time.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 6, 2022)

Mercury Pacemaker and war time Elgin on the Balboa ferry.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 7, 2022)

* American  Metal Performance Shootout~~  AMPS*
When the weather clears in the next few days, I will be conducting a tongue-in-cheek, semi-ambiguous _American Metal Performance Shootout_ featuring 7 OLD modified 26" ballooners in a real world road test.  It most certainly will be a light-hearted analysis of what flips my switch in terms of machine performance and feel not typically on anyones radar.  The 26" wheel size has been lately tossed aside and ignored, but I am a big fan. Each bike will be ridden at pace on a similar ride and distance with some short climbs involved. In each category, a rating of 1-5 will be awarded then combined for a total score.
     The categories are as follows:
1.) Rider fit.  How does it feel when you 1st get on the machine?  Is it comfortable the entire ride?  Is the machines' fit problematic in any way and can it be resolved?
2.) Moving out.  Initial impressions once on the road in the flats at the start.
3.) Mechanical highlights.  What components or build specifics stand out that seem to significantly affect performance and/or feel?   Do they help or hurt?
4.) Performance.  How does the bike perform on the ride end to end?  What does the machine do well and how does it come up short when cruising, climbing, accelerating braking and maintaining higher speeds?
5.) Stealth Factor.  Is the bike quiet and rattle free? Or, can you clearly hear the machine making unwanted noises?  The noisier the bike, the lower the score goes.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
Each machine will be ridden then evaluated immediately post ride.  Due to the wide range of weights, components and build specs for these 26" wheeled relics, it's expected that the final scores will be fairly wide-ranging?  The heavier machines sporting options like fenders, chain guards, monster sprung seats or other weighty accessories may suffer the consequences on the scores, but we'll see.  There will not be a beauty or desirability category as it does not in any way affect the ride quality or make it more "rideable".  I will vet the weight, wheelbase, seat and head angles specific to each bikes' road test. These numbers may or may not affect the overall scores, but could certainly affect the feel and overall performance more than any other factor. After all, this is a Performance Shootout and specs matter!  The idea is to have some fun with the test, meant to mostly poke fun at todays' modern bicycle reviews so very biased and well funded. Below are the 7 test sleds waiting patiently for their specific evaluation, overall scores and final ranking.  ⚡🎯😀
1952 Monarch Super Deluxe Tanker.



1940 Shelby Hiawatha.



1939 Shelby straightbar roadster.



1937 Westfield Moto SS.



36 Shelby streamliner.



1934 Shelby Flyer Moto 



1930 Snyder 21st. Century Hawthorne Flyer.



Keep riding and stay tuned!


----------



## Thee (Nov 7, 2022)

I’ve done this test 


American metal & alloy & some Japanese alloy - hands down winner in all category’s ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️

Dead last ⭐️⭐️ With two speeds - did chug up hill in first gear while seated , ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️ Five stars for noise & fun 😆😂🤣😎


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 7, 2022)

Looking forward to seeing the Spreadsheet @SKPC !! 

So many ways to have fun on a bike & so many bikes to have different kind of fun on. Especially if there's some sarcasm while sticking it to "Da Man"!😂😂


----------



## ian (Nov 7, 2022)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1727614
> View attachment 1727608
> 
> 
> ...



Great idea! I'm looking forward to seeing the test results. I may have to try something similar in the new year. Maybe in June or so......


----------



## Thee (Nov 7, 2022)

ian said:


> Great idea! I'm looking forward to seeing the test results. I may have to try something similar in the new year. Maybe in June or so......



☹️ No riding until June 🌧🌂?


----------



## ian (Nov 7, 2022)

Thee said:


> ☹️ No riding until June 🌧🌂?



35 and rain, followed by 26 and snow for a while.......like forever it seems. Haven't been riding in a couple of weeks. Time for some serious maintenance. Got 6 riders now that are calling for some attention.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 7, 2022)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1727614
> View attachment 1727608
> 
> 
> ...



Looking forward to it!


----------



## Sven (Nov 7, 2022)

I took my late brother-n-law's Diamondback out this morning. 


A loose sandy road



Stopped to get a Gatorade .



A fork in the road ...which way should I go?????



Have a great ride today.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 7, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Looking forward to it!





Thee said:


> I’ve done this test View attachment 1727634American metal & alloy & some Japanese alloy - hands down winner in all category’s ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️View attachment 1727635Dead last ⭐️⭐️ With two speeds - did chug up hill in first gear while seated , ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️ Five stars for noise & fun 😆😂🤣😎



Cool post guys and gals!!!! I just got back from a great ride in Ithaca New York with my Schwinn New World skip tooth!!! A great place for Cabers’ respectfully Rick


----------



## Thee (Nov 7, 2022)

I rode the newly acquired spitfire ‘77 again 

and the ‘79 bmx (sweetest cruiser on earth)  @SKPC gave me an idea 🤔 ? what did we gain ? Or lose ? By switching out steel rims & parts for alloy ? Well I weighed “the stocker” ‘77 and the modified ‘79 , I came up with a diff of 6.4 lbs ? Seems like it should be more ? Other than not bending bars & fork they both ride great ! I torked up the hill no sweat on both, the stocker had a lot of WAY COOL FACTOR ! Yet so did the bmx cruiser !! ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️ Five Stars for both ! 😎


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 7, 2022)

My Old Schwinn “New World” skip tooth in Ithaca New York. Great day great people on trails! Respectfully Rick


----------



## Thee (Nov 7, 2022)

p


Popeonwheels said:


> My Old Schwinn “New World” skip tooth in Ithaca New York. Great day great people on trails! Respectfully Rick
> 
> View attachment 1727989
> 
> ...



did I get this twice ? Hahaha Lol ? Ok Ok you get two 😍😍 & a 😎 Am I seeing double ?


----------



## Miq (Nov 7, 2022)

@SKPC Looking forward to the testing and discussions.

@Popeonwheels I’ll take a double dose of war time New Worlds, thanks!  Looks like an I serial. You need to join the fun here soon. 🙂


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 8, 2022)

Out on the 'Cycles Morot' this morning.
Just a little 25 mile jaunt around South Oxfordshire. 
Pictured on two different bridges over the River Thame.....









...I got wet!


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 8, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Out on the 'Cycles Morot' this morning.
> Just a little 25 mile jaunt around South Oxfordshire.
> Pictured on two different bridges over the River Thame.....
> View attachment 1728207
> ...



That sounds great riding in the rain just like when you were kid loved every minute of it didn’t you A Fantastic dayI wish I was riding with in front of you course lmao. Respectfully Rick 😂😂


----------



## ian (Nov 8, 2022)

Coffee run on the '37 Colson double bar.
42 and sun  so hot coffee was needed!


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 8, 2022)

ian said:


> Coffee run on the '37 Colson double bar.
> 42 and sun  so hot coffee was needed!
> 
> View attachment 1728300
> ...



Cool dude 😎👍🚴


----------



## ian (Nov 8, 2022)

Popeonwheels said:


> Cool dude 😎👍🚴View attachment 1728304



What does the big brown emoji with hearts for eyes represent?


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 8, 2022)

ian said:


> What does the big brown emoji with hearts for eyes represent?



Pile of poop


----------



## Thee (Nov 8, 2022)

ian said:


> What does the big brown emoji with hearts for eyes represent?



???? Yeah? Love Poop???? Hmm ????


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 8, 2022)

With awesome weather around 70° today I took a slow roll to the polls to let my voice be heard.



Then spent a couple of hours enjoying my new Elgin. Thankful for another beautiful day & the chance to enjoy it on a bike.🙂🙂🙂


----------



## ian (Nov 8, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Pile of poop



I wondered............


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 8, 2022)

ian said:


> Coffee run on the '37 Colson double bar.
> 42 and sun  so hot coffee was needed!
> 
> View attachment 1728300
> ...



That's a funny lookin' Colson  🤔  🧐


----------



## SKPC (Nov 8, 2022)

Hey Mike, Ian has so many new rides after he got his moto 28-er Colson up and running that now he calls all his bikes Colsons! Or, he is messing with us and meant "Looks kinda like a double bar 37 Colson".


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 8, 2022)

Rode the 36 Huffman Double Bar at this past weekend's Cyclone Coasters ride.






It was the maiden voyage for my girl's 1939(?) Shelby Western Flyer


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 8, 2022)

Got so excited to ride this one today, I hopped on it after I loaded it on the rack! Lol




Got out to the Falls of the Ohio today...




I told her I had some braces that needed put back on, I think she flipped me off! Lol




Caught the light changes on the bridge...better 1, 2, or 3??











Dug the moonrise better than the sunset for sure!


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 8, 2022)

ian said:


> What does the big brown emoji with hearts for eyes represent?



Happy as shxxxt to me ! I design shxxxit plants for a living so your sht is my bread and buttter!!!! Lol just fun ….don’t study too close it will gross you out lmao.


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 8, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Got so excited to ride this one today, I hopped on it after I loaded it on the rack! Lol
> View attachment 1728453
> 
> Got out to the Falls of the Ohio today...
> ...



Very cool thank you for spreading the fun


----------



## Thee (Nov 8, 2022)

Rosie the riveter flip you off ? Nah, and #3


----------



## Thee (Nov 8, 2022)

Popeonwheels said:


> Happy as shxxxt to me ! I design shxxxit plants for a living so your sht is my bread and buttter!!!! Lol just fun ….don’t study too close it will gross you out lmao.



Can you design the one in TJ already ? I’m tired of hearing about it & with this rain storm all their shiixxxts flow into imperial beach & Coronado & close it 💩💩💩


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 8, 2022)

Thee said:


> Can you design the one in TJ already ? I’m tired of hearing about it & with this rain storm all their shiixxxts flow into imperial beach & Coronado & close it 💩💩💩



Your concern is real ….sadly I wish I could fix them all …anyway let’s ride brother


----------



## ian (Nov 8, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> That's a funny lookin' Colson  🤔  🧐



My Colsons middle name is Shelby.


----------



## ian (Nov 8, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Hey Mike, Ian has so many new rides after he got his moto 28-er Colson up and running that now he calls all his bikes Colsons! Or, he is messing with us and meant "Looks kinda like a double bar 37 Colson".



You're absolutely right about that . I spent a couple hours working on the '39 Colson and got disoriented when I took the Shelby out for a spin. Please forgive me. I might hafta put name tags on all my rides.
I'll try harder next time. 😀 See why I get confused?


----------



## ian (Nov 8, 2022)

Popeonwheels said:


> Happy as shxxxt to me ! I design shxxxit plants for a living so your sht is my bread and buttter!!!! Lol just fun ….don’t study too close it will gross you out lmao.



Haha! I've spent a few years building turd churners. Mainly headworks and IP stations. Smelled just like money the whole time. 😀


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 8, 2022)

ian said:


> Haha! I've spent a few years building turd churners. Mainly headworks and IP stations. Smelled just like money the whole time. 😀



🙏😎


ian said:


> Haha! I've spent a few years building turd churners. Mainly headworks and IP stations. Smelled just like money the whole time. 😀



Ian you rock brother. I knew there was a reason I liked you 😂😂😂👍👍👍👍. Fellow turd herder


----------



## ian (Nov 8, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Got so excited to ride this one today, I hopped on it after I loaded it on the rack! Lol
> View attachment 1728453
> 
> Got out to the Falls of the Ohio today...
> ...



1


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 8, 2022)

Miq said:


> @SKPC Looking forward to the testing and discussions.
> 
> @Popeonwheels I’ll take a double dose of war time New Worlds, thanks!  Looks like an I serial. You need to join the fun here soon. 🙂



MFG  and Cabers Can you tell me my date of manufacture a anything you know based on my blacked out components and hardware???


----------



## Miq (Nov 8, 2022)

It's hard to say the exact year for K serials.  It is wartime for sure 42-45.  Have you pulled the crank and looked for a date code? 

Your bike has some interesting wartime features like the blacked out hardware (headset, hubs, chainring, mudguard stays, etc.) and "victory" spec items like painted rims and only one mudguard stay in the rear.  It's a VW1M victory bike.  It would not have come with a chain guard or a kickstand.  Here is an ad from Sept 42:






I will start a conversation about your bike in the Wartime New World thread we have, and more New World collectors may comment.


----------



## Miq (Nov 8, 2022)

Night ride out to Kyrene. Perfect mid 70s temps. 



48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## mrg (Nov 8, 2022)

In between storms rode over to the river to see if much water yet but hasn't rained in so long not much making it to the river, lite rain most of the way ( just had to protect the 41 Ace's seat ) but of course rode the wrong way so when it got heavier had to ride into the wind/rain home, took a side trail in Norwalk, newly landscaped ( was just a old island under the freeway ), a good place to stay dry for  1/2 mi or so. Oh ya, poured as hard as ever later and the river floor was  covered all the way across, we had a big end of last yr and not much sense so we'll see!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 9, 2022)

Rode the Trek to work and back today.
The end of a rainbow appeared between the Wittenham Clumps for a brief moment.....


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 9, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Rode the Trek to work and back today.
> The end of a rainbow appeared between the Wittenham Clumps for a brief moment.....



It rained me out of riding for 2 days here (end of the rainbow😉).
This morning in the dark, spotted a couple coyotes running.
My headlight lit them up and i said "HI".
They bolted up a different street, and another animal turned to look at me, eyes glowing....
A raccoon was their intended prey;
seemed truly grateful.😎 
Watched the Waning Gibbous moon peeking in and out of the clouds this morning too.
Shirley still gets the morning paper;
"Porched it" for her today.🥰






Glad to be able to ride again, really missed getting out there.🥳


----------



## SKPC (Nov 9, 2022)

Today I rode the 52 monarch Tanker in great weather to tip off the AMPS project.  This is the bike that started my interest in old ballooners in 1975. I found this at a farm auction in Minnesota without its wheels but with all the other pieces intact for $5. I do have the correct seat and sprocket but lost the fork crown cover over the years. It sports the lightest wheelset in the shootout with a 28-H 515 Sachs coaster-3 mated with a 28-H Sun Ringle cartridge bearing, bolt on front using 410 gram DT Swiss eyeletted rims, butted spokes and alloy nips.  It weighs around 48 pounds total with pedals and inner tubes-🤣), sports a 44.25" wheelbase, 11" BB height, estimated 65 degree seat angle and 69 degree head tube angle.  Running about 50lbs tire pressure.



*Rider Fit.* This bike fits me the best of all of the 7 bikes by a lot. The exception is the tight bar width (21.5"), that forces my arms and hands down and in, limiting it's turning radius. The bars could be turned up to get them out of the way of my knees, but I like the flat tops that allow multiple, more natural hand positions, especially standing up on the pedals when climbing. Fairly easy to adapt to really so not a huge issue. The long nose Troxel is by far the best 3-spring saddle I own.  It's minimalist spring weights and long, curved pan is simply sweetness.  Never once did I want to get up off of it during the entire ride and only did so when I was standing up on the short burst climbs.   I give the big tanker a 4.75 for rider fit.



*Moving out. * At the start in the flats, the Monarch feels quick and accelerated up through the gears quickly, encouraging a higher gear until settling into a sold 19mph pace all the way out to the coast 5 miles away with little effort.  Dead calm conditions allowed for an easily held higher speed. The tight bars bothered me at first, but when I moved my butt and hands forward on the saddle and bars, it made for a more natural position over the pedals, putting me "in the pocket" on this slack, low-slung monster.  Did not hurt to have platform pedals so I could move my feet around a bit.  There are many combos of seat, hand and foot position options on this machine. This big Tanker, being fully sprung so to speak, ups the comfort factor quite a bit on a long ride like today at pace. Every little bump gets eaten up by the front end and seat when flying along. The high volume Electra tires are somewhat weighty, but the wheelset makes up for them.  I give a 4.0 on moving out.



*Mechanical Highlights.* The obvious wheelset, which is very quick and lightweight: Light wheels transform all bicycles.  These low mass wheels simply want to ramp up and go faster. The 52/20 ring sprocket combo provides a perfect nuetral gear that spins out at around     20mph, but the bike consistantly and noticibly wanted to be shifted into the biggest gear (33% higher) whenever the road straighted out.   No question the bombproof, internally geared 515 hub and super light wheels stand out, and the 1"  pitch drivetrain is cool, but offers no performance advantage.  I give a 4.25 on this bike based on the killer wheels alone.



*Performance.* Ok, this is what really interests me the most. How much better can you get these ballooners to perform?   On my radar all the time. I want them to go faster, smoother and with less effort on long rides.  Long live long rides. This is what flips my switch and keeps me riding them.  Unfortunately, the braking is lacking on this bike.  I wrecked at 20mph on this very bike two years ago, bailing into/onto the curb and sidewalk when a car pulled in front of me and the brakes were simply inadequate. At speed, this is a dangerous bike with the mass it carries, so you hope nothing surprises you that demands a quick stop.  Ain't happnin with this beast.  Besides the braking. it cruises, climbs, accelerates and holds speed very well as long as the wind is not working against it, and not too much climbing is involved on the ride. In calm conditions, the bike simply feels like it wants to accelerate and it takes little input really to get it back up to speed from a stop or climbing out of a short hole, standing or sitting. This bike will respond when you put the power down.  The 3-spd was used all the time on the ride, and without it in the wind would have been discouraging.  Any headwind I did run into today forced a shift down, requiring more power in order to keep pace.    A smaller rider would certainly be bummed in the wind on this parachute.   I give the big tanker a 3.75, dinged because of the affects from wind and weight.










*Stealth Factor.* Let's be fair here, the Monarch is at a disadvantage with the linkage fork and underrated springs that bottom out when standing and climbing with every pedal stroke.  The big loose front fender moves around with any stand-up effort adding to the noise lessened somewhat by removing the cast fender train light housing. The road surface, if not smooth, produced clank/click/bam sounds that I had to tune out.  If the bike was up to speed cruising the smooth pavement at 19mph, it was dead quiet, so I welcomed the long smooth sections today where I could keep a fast, quiet pace going on.  A lowly 2.5 on the stealth factor.



A great ride today at a solid pace in excellent weather!   Oh, on a final note, there was a lot of standing water puddles on both the SA riverbed trail and Newport Back Bay today after the significant storm that passed through. I aimed for the middle of all of them. Oh the joy of plowing through the wet spots with the unafraid fendered Monarch Tanker.  The Monarch Super Deluxe is big and fast.   Keep riding!


----------



## spleeft (Nov 9, 2022)

Who knows where I'm at ??!!!


----------



## ian (Nov 9, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Today I rode the 52 monarch Tanker in great weather to tip off the AMPS project.  This is the bike that started my interest in old ballooners in 1975. I found this at a farm auction in Minnesota without its wheels but with all the other pieces intact for $5. I do have the correct seat and sprocket but lost the fork crown cover over the years. It sports the lightest wheelset in the shootout with a 28-H 515 Sachs coaster-3 mated with a Sun Ringle cartridge bearing, bolt on front using 410 gram DT Swiss eyeletted rims, butted spokes and alloy nips.  It weighs around 48 pounds total with pedals and inner tubes-🤣), sports a 44.25" wheelbase, 11" BB height, 70 degree seat angle and 65 head tube angle. Running about 50lbs tire pressure.
> View attachment 1728917
> 
> *Rider Fit.* This bike fits me the best of all of the 7 bikes by far. The exception is the tight bar width (21.5"), that forces my arms and hands down and in, limiting it's turning radius. The bars could be turned up to get them out of the way, but I like the flat tops that allow multiple more natural hand positions. Fairly easy to adapt to really so not a huge issue. The long nose Troxel is by far the best 3-spring saddle I own.  It's minimalist spring weights and long, curved pan is simply sweetness.  Never once did I want to get up off of it during the ride unless I was standing up on the short climbs. The big Tanker, being fully sprung so to speak, ups the comfort factor quite a bit on a long ride like today at pace. Every little bump gets eaten up by the front end and seat when flying along. The high volume Electra tires are somewhat weighty, but the wheelset makes up for them.  I give the big tanker a 4.75 for rider fit.
> ...



This is kicking my a$$. What a great story to read. Again. And again. You sir are a wordsmith!! Yowza..........


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 9, 2022)

Been raining last couple days, busted out the 36 motorbike for some good old puddle stomping….forgot phone so took one when got home…never hidden always ridden…no trailer queens here…pussys……ride um don’t F…in hide um…..✊💰😎


----------



## tacochris (Nov 9, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Been raining last couple days, busted out the 36 motorbike for some good old puddle stomping….forgot phone so took one when got home…never hidden always ridden…no trailer queens here…pussys……ride um don’t F…in hide um…..✊💰😎View attachment 1728968



Get some mud in those fenders!!  🤘🤘


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 9, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Get some mud in those fenders!!  🤘🤘



Hose it off and dry it off, no harm , no foul..,,Lmfao


----------



## tacochris (Nov 9, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Hose it off and dry it off, no harm , no foul..,,Lmfao



I leave the dirt in the tread...😈


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 9, 2022)

Miq said:


> @SKPC Looking forward to the testing and discussions.
> 
> @Popeonwheels I’ll take a double dose of war time New Worlds, thanks!  Looks like an I serial. You need to join the fun here soon. 🙂





Miq said:


> It's hard to say the exact year for K serials.  It is wartime for sure 42-45.  Have you pulled the crank and looked for a date code?
> 
> Your bike has some interesting wartime features like the blacked out hardware (headset, hubs, chainring, mudguard stays, etc.) and "victory" spec items like painted rims and only one mudguard stay in the rear.  It's a VW1M victory bike.  It would not have come with a chain guard or a kickstand.  Here is an ad from Sept 42:
> View attachment 1728549
> ...



Thank you please do initiate this is very interesting and great fun 🤩


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 9, 2022)

Popeonwheels said:


> Thank you please do initiate this is very interesting and great fun 🤩
> 
> View attachment 1728531



Other threads to figure that out, this is what did you ride today!


----------



## mrg (Nov 9, 2022)

Another nostalgia ride today, we use the ride our Stingrays cross town to sneak into the Los Amigos golf course and ride the golf cart trails like a StingRay race track but I think the main reason was the Orange Julius stand around the corner😏, luckily stayed out of the Los Padrinos back then ( behind the golf course ), 2 different old water towers 1/2 mile apart!, then over to Rancho Los Amigos National Rehabilitation center, nobody working out today at the wheel chair obstacle course ( sand, gravel, ramps, ruts etc. ) and last down the the old Rancho to see more of the destruction!


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 10, 2022)

Miq said:


> It's hard to say the exact year for K serials.  It is wartime for sure 42-45.  Have you pulled the crank and looked for a date code?
> 
> Your bike has some interesting wartime features like the blacked out hardware (headset, hubs, chainring, mudguard stays, etc.) and "victory" spec items like painted rims and only one mudguard stay in the rear.  It's a VW1M victory bike.  It would not have come with a chain guard or a kickstand.  Here is an ad from Sept 42:
> View attachment 1728549
> ...



Thank you so much for your expertise in these bikes! I appreciate the bike all the more!


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 10, 2022)

It's been too dang long since I got out for a nice long ride. 37 Dayton Huffman. From my new apartment, to a peaceful spot, and back. My apartment complex was built in 1902 as a house for William H Dickens, son of Charles Dickens. It is believed by many that William was shot and killed by his own son in the library of the house. After a trial he was found not guilty. It has served many purposes since then including the hospital where my old neighbor was born.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 10, 2022)

Went for a lunchtime neighborhood ride. Haven’t ridden this bike in awhile…
2002 Columbia Custom Deluxe.
















Great day for a ride!


----------



## ian (Nov 10, 2022)

Balloonoob said:


> It's been too dang long since I got out for a nice long ride. 37 Dayton Huffman. From my new apartment, to a peaceful spot, and back. My apartment complex was built in 1902 as a house for William H Dickens, son of Charles Dickens. It is believed by many that William was shot and killed by his own son in the library of the house. After a trial he was found not guilty. It has served many purposes since then including the hospital where my old neighbor was born.
> 
> View attachment 1729297
> 
> ...



Good on ya for getting your butt back in the saddle. Nice day for a ride, eh?


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2022)

Looking forward to more details on those awesome,
AMP riders you ride. @SKPC 
Your pics show well, lovely trails.🥰
Work-bike: performs flawlessly.🤓





New Thai Street food, complimentary iced Tea was YUMMY!!!🥳
16 mile loop again today.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 10, 2022)

Took this one for about a tenth mile gauntlet on the train tracks to try and beat the bead out that didn't want to seat right. Lol






Bead submitted...and the springer actually did it's job well! Now, I just need to do something about the squeaky seat hinge and weak seat springs.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 10, 2022)

Today I rode the 41 Shelby Gambles Hiawatha later than expected.  This bike started out as a wreck picked up 10 yrs. ago in Idaho. All of it was there except for the wheels/fenders, there was no tank. I've kept all of it. Today it sports the heaviest wheelset in the shootout with a S3C Sturmey 3 coaster, and the 52 Sturmey drum, both 36h. Straight gauge/brass nips.   It weighs a lot, didn't measure it not wanting to know. It has a 45" wheelbase, 12.5" BB height and slack as can be. (not measured)






*Rider Fit.* This bike fits me well with the long 13/16 seat post sending me way back over the rear wheel, long, wide, sprung saddle that is pretty darned comfortable while smoothing s out the road debris, very functional Torrington Longhorns that stay out of the way of the legs and body with a gazillion hand positions. It has a long reach and laid back slack feel that wanted me to slide back on the seat, hang on to the bar ends and lean the bike over hard while pedaling. The high BB allows pedaling waaaaay leaned over without hitting the end of the Torrington 8's, which are a nice platform pedal original to the bike. Being able to move your feet around on a longer ride is a good thing.  4.5 on the fit.



*Moving out.*  At the start in the flats, the Shelby feels smooth and solid, getting up to speed slowly and deliberately gear to gear. 1st felt really spinny and I didn't use it much unless 1st starting up or when sitting down & slowly crawling up a short climb, where it was super effective at pulling the heavy bike up and out of low-point holes, albeit slowly.  The 48/22 sprocket/cog combo in neutral with the 33% High/Low encouraged a fast foot speed that seemed to be the best way to keep the clearly heavy wheels turning. When trying to push a bigger gear or faster pace, the wheels would complain, so you settled in for what they allowed.  I had to work noticeably to keep a 15/16 mph pace out to the coast against a light breeze. The bike is Dead Quiet when powered up which I like mucho.  I ended up moving forward on the saddle and bars to get better power down to maintain the 16/17mph speed.  I noticed there are a lot of seat, hand and foot positions that were available, but unfortunately I also heard a lot of chain and hub noise when I paused pedaling.  I give a 4.0 on moving out.



*Mechanical Highlights.*  Well, this Black and Chrome Shelby as I call it is well equipped.  I have recently laced in a new Sturmey rear hub shell as the bearing race non-drive side was showing pitting and we can't have that. I also had a mysterious slipping clutch that crept off the planetary gear pins,  constantly jumping out of third gear.  I resolved it with another set from a spare hub. Sturmey's are finicky, and this one gave me a bunch of trouble although I have it running nicely now.  The 1952 (I think?) Sturmey Drum brake is always a bonus on any old bike and adds some performance braking to a high-mass bike. It is skip tooth drive for the cool factor, but some repositioning of the guard away from the chain is needed and soon.   The shelby is well equipped. I give it a 3.75



*Performance. * Well, what can I say here. This 7-bike experiment is a performance related test, and this bike does have some additional performance over it's orignal beginnings. One, it has a gear option, but is for the most part the convenience of the Three speed coaster for slow speed climbing abilities that stands out performance wise.  The wheels are pig-orama, even with the light casing, high pressure CST metro tires on them. You simply have to slow down, sit up and sit back on this bike and it clips right along when brought up to speed. This looker bike would be really comfortable (and is) on long rides at a lesser pace being fully sprung with a bailout gear. The bike is very slack and smooth riding also with the Shock Ease, 3-spring seat and heavy spinning hoops, so it "glides" over everything.  It felt like the heavy, wound-up rotating mass of the flashy wheels limited the affects of headwind like they had kinetic energy in them.   Hmmm....3.5



*Stealth Factor.  *Well, powered up this bike is very smooth and quiet and I like that a lot! Silence please!  But...if the power was let up on during shifts or bumpy sections that I rolled through without power on the chain, it banged around on the guard the entire ride. The Sturmey also made some weird clicking sounds when in neutral, shifting up & down or unpowered but still spinning the cranks. Once power was applied, the hub silenced itself, the road bumps didn't bang the chain around and all was well.  I tried to keep it powered up more knowing it would completely shut up the chain banging and finicky hub. A 3.75.






Another great ride today on the beautiful Black and Chrome Shelby, a sentimental favorite simply because it's smooth, flashy and confident, something that may not score well in the performance shootout, but the bike doesn't seem to care really what I think. Keep riding Cabers!


----------



## Jimmy V (Nov 10, 2022)

Another ride to Grand Haven,Mi. pier to catch a sunset with friends. Lake Michigan in the background. Unbelievably warm for Nov. at 65 degrees this evening. Probably our last ride as it’s going to feel like November after tomorrow with a cold rain/snow mix coming. A mix of beater middleweights tonight and my friend James on his Lemon Peeler.


----------



## Miq (Nov 10, 2022)

I’m digging all the pics of the bikes along with the commentary @SKPC .   The Stealth Factor category is something I relate to and is even more relevant on long rides.  Thanks for including it.

Out to Gilbert on a chilly night. They have the water tower lit up in Red White and Blue tonight. A sign of unity in this tightly divided state. 









48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 10, 2022)

My buddy Max came over so we went for a ride…in some mud!























Great day for another ride!


----------



## mrg (Nov 10, 2022)

A few miles around Orange on the Hornet, they have a bike car on that train I'll have to take a ride on!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 11, 2022)

41 miles on the 'Cycles Morot' today.
It's Armistice Day today, we visited 7 village war memorials and 3 graves today to give thanks and pay our respects. 
Pictured at Benson.....




...and in Warborough.....




.
"...at the going down of the sun, and in the morning, we will remember them....."


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 11, 2022)

Fenderless and Free Friday for fun at the beach;
64 miles, 1936 Coral Colson Hot Rod.
IDK the specs but 28 spoke wheels, cartridge bearing front hub, and BB.
Fancy Arrowhead half-link chain, Long wheel base, wide bars, and super-comfortable Long-spring saddle.



Clocked at 15 mph on the boardwalk, is a little-bit fast.😊



My buddy DAGZ joined me to ride down to the Wedge, Newport Beach;
then back to the Water-tower in Sunset.





Thanks to ALL Veterans for their service and commitment.



Perfect day for a ride at the beach, SoCal.


----------



## Majdotkool (Nov 11, 2022)

spleeft said:


> Who knows where I'm at ??!!!
> View attachment 1728926



SpaceX! I had no idea until I noticed a post on twitter.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 11, 2022)

Balloonoob said:


> It's been too dang long since I got out for a nice long ride. 37 Dayton Huffman. From my new apartment, to a peaceful spot, and back. My apartment complex was built in 1902 as a house for William H Dickens, son of Charles Dickens. It is believed by many that William was shot and killed by his own son in the library of the house. After a trial he was found not guilty. It has served many purposes since then including the hospital where my old neighbor was born.
> 
> View attachment 1729297
> 
> ...



Nice to see your beautiful bike out there!


----------



## ozzie (Nov 11, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Today I rode the 52 monarch Tanker in great weather to tip off the AMPS project.  This is the bike that started my interest in old ballooners in 1975. I found this at a farm auction in Minnesota without its wheels but with all the other pieces intact for $5. I do have the correct seat and sprocket but lost the fork crown cover over the years. It sports the lightest wheelset in the shootout with a 28-H 515 Sachs coaster-3 mated with a 28-H Sun Ringle cartridge bearing, bolt on front using 410 gram DT Swiss eyeletted rims, butted spokes and alloy nips.  It weighs around 48 pounds total with pedals and inner tubes-🤣), sports a 44.25" wheelbase, 11" BB height, estimated 65 degree seat angle and 69 degree head tube angle.  Running about 50lbs tire pressure.
> View attachment 1728917
> *Rider Fit.* This bike fits me the best of all of the 7 bikes by a lot. The exception is the tight bar width (21.5"), that forces my arms and hands down and in, limiting it's turning radius. The bars could be turned up to get them out of the way of my knees, but I like the flat tops that allow multiple, more natural hand positions, especially standing up on the pedals when climbing. Fairly easy to adapt to really so not a huge issue. The long nose Troxel is by far the best 3-spring saddle I own.  It's minimalist spring weights and long, curved pan is simply sweetness.  Never once did I want to get up off of it during the entire ride and only did so when I was standing up on the short burst climbs.   I give the big tanker a 4.75 for rider fit.
> View attachment 1728918
> ...



Great read. Much appreciated. With regard to the lack of brakes, I remember the first ride on my rat 39 CWC supreme with a nexus 7 hub. No front brake. The bike was heavy, fast and dangerous especially around town with the steep hills where I ride. I fixed that with a new 4” Sturmey front drum hub.


----------



## Thee (Nov 11, 2022)

Rode the new “stocker” around the hood today several times - sweet - total time warp 🙂

just like back in the Day , dark & cold out side early , you see a lot of things once the cattle go home lol

 this little puppy is a tough guy, nice! Cudos
 to @mrg 



salom thru the cones , oh & cranking RED by SAMMY the RED ROCKER !!!! Ride em don’t hide em !!!!!😎


----------



## mrg (Nov 11, 2022)

Cool evening ride on the 41 Planes & Trains over to the Rio San Gabriel


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 11, 2022)

Took out this 50s schwinn Hornet Gixxls ( sorry step thru😂) bike before Rain and in the rain today!!! I went to the spot I first pedaled on my own with my dad pushing  ( fifty years ago) nuts 🥜 😄


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Nov 11, 2022)

Took the ‘Vette out for a brief ride this afternoon, hope for a longer ride tomorrow.


----------



## ditchpig (Nov 11, 2022)

Road the BSA folder up to the small Veteran's ceremony at our Pioneer Park. Leaned the bike by the band stand. The bike generated interest from some attendees. 6 WWII fighters also did a flyover. No cannons or rifles were fired at this location.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 12, 2022)

Happy Saturday!
Took the same cool Coral Colson out for a cruise, 40 miles.


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 12, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Took the same cool Coral Colson out for a cruise, 40 miles.
> View attachment 1730529View attachment 1730531View attachment 1730533



Holy moly awesome that’s a trip , Trip 40 miles you are motivating me to complete my Apple watch circles!! Lol 😂 47 degrees here but dry and nice I better get moving to keep up with you!! Snow tomorrow !! Thanks for posting it’s really cool you enjoy that old girl she’s cool too😎👍😄🤩🚴. Respectfully Rick


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 12, 2022)

little cruise around the neighborhood in between chores today...

'59 Royce Union

















Happy Saturday! 😎


----------



## Thee (Nov 12, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> little cruise around the neighborhood in between chores today...
> 
> '59 Royce Union
> 
> ...



I haven’t heard the words “Royce Union” in years & years & years ? Nice Lars !!!!!


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 12, 2022)

Thee said:


> I haven’t heard the words “Royce Union” in years & years & years ? Nice Lars !!!!!



Thank You 🙂 much appreciated buddy


----------



## ian (Nov 12, 2022)

'28 Colson Flyer checking out some Oregon toothpicks, then all the way to Beaver boat ramp for tide watch. It's in......
54 and sunny, so heck with homework. I'm enjoying saddle time instead.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Nov 12, 2022)

Just put new shoes on the ‘64 Racer I’m working on, had to take her out for a test ride.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 12, 2022)

A little exploring today on Staten Island with the '92 Trek 750.  A bit of a rough neighborhood. The road was two very narrow lanes, forcing me to ride a lot on the sidewalks, which were largely devoid of people but littered with glass! The bridge path is great, though  -12 feet wide and immaculately maintained by the Port Authority of NY/NJ. The roadway /path center span is 215 feet above the water


----------



## SKPC (Nov 12, 2022)

Today I did my long loop up San Diego Creek and Sand Canyon in Irvine on the 1938/9 Shelby Flyer. I got it from a guy in Montana who found it as a frame/fork/stem/bars/crankset behind a barn.  Not sure what it weighs, 30-something.  It's old now and has a gazzillion miles but still dances around with eager abandon when standing and/or powered up same as when it came to be.   A full rigid ride for perspective.




*Rider Fit. *This bike fits me with the long post. I'm tall, so I need leg extension but can adapt to the shortish reach and locked-in foot position knowing the overall benefit of stiff shoes and clipless pedals that give back. I just put on a new seat that I just got, taking a chance it would be comfortable and it was.  12.5" BB height, 43.5+ wheelbase, 70 head, 65 seat angles. A real good 4.25 on fit.



*Moving out.*  The yellow bee feels quick and doesn't make any noise getting up to speed. The Sach indexing shifter, my favorite 3-spd shifter, is flawlessly smooth and predictable, unlike the klanky Sturmey triggers.  Seat felt good straight away on the arse, I love these 23" wide original- to- the bike bars and they also stay out of the way of my knees.  I had my hands basically in two different spots on them the entire ride,  on the ends or a 1/2 grip forward.  You are kinda locked into place on this machine and punished a bit if you try to move around too much.  Feels fast and responsive. 4.5



*Mechanical Highlights*_. _ This bike has nice wheels also. Just replaced another failed lower headset cup and crown race with a wider upgrade. Shelby headsets are crap imo. The wheels are not super light with the old Sturmey front drum brake and 515 Sachs, both 36 hole, but with respectable rotating weight and great braking power. I think I just serviced this front drum and it is very effective combined with the rear coaster 3-spd and in a panic stop it slows down fast. Curvy old Shimano road crankset with White Industries adjustable chromo BB with ceramic bearing upgrade. Synchros 46t ring. 18t cog.  Gets a 4.5 spec.









*Performance*. I built this years ago with faster in mind. Even with the heavy hubs, the wheels are quick and are easy to keep spinning fast. I wish someone made some 650 gram, high pressure baldy skin-walls, but the Bontrager Hank is no longer. The Electra aftermarket tires aren't the lightest, (these may be around 1100 grams) but they do the job and are high pressure. I ran 50lbs. This bike dances around left and right when standing up and cranking powered up. 150mm wide seat stays out of the way and is easier to get on and off of quickly. Nothing on this bike flexes except the wheels and it is the stiffest of the bikes front to back. Stiff shoes and clipless is superior performance wise. It gives you a completely connected to the bike feeling, and confidence of knowing you will never blow off the pedal suddenly by accident. The old Shimano crankset does not flex, nor did the White BB spindle. Climbs well. 4.25 performance score.



*Stealth Factor*.  As quiet as a mouse. The only sound was what the tires made and only the tread on pavement song. This bike is very smooth.  I was thinking about words that best describe it and came up with "tight" and "silky".  4.5 Stealth score!  Wowza.



Another great ride today on the full rigid _Shelby Flyer Roadst__er._ Longest test ride with the most climbing so far in the american metal shootout. I really like this bike. Makes me think about stuff that matters when rolling, like binary switches and life itself. Thanks for all the nice comments and following along on the rides. Keep riding Cabers!🌎


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 12, 2022)

Wow! Great photos, great build and write-up! Those slack angles make for comfortable, stable ride. How many inches of post is showing? I need to use a long post also to ride any of my ballooners with 18" frames


----------



## SKPC (Nov 12, 2022)

Sure! 19" frame, 10" of post.  I think it's 13 or 14" long, 13/16th.  I buy them when I see them for sure, they show up on occation. I think @Krakatoa has a 5 star condition one for sale and @saladshooter just sold a really nice chrome one for cheap,.


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 12, 2022)

Rode the latest version of the ‘84 Schwinn around the local college today. Wondered what was up with all the new signs everywhere for a college I had never heard of. Turns out they were filming a TV show and had transformed the campus. Even the bulletin boards had fake flyers! Still a great day to ride.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 12, 2022)

ian said:


> '28 Colson Flyer checking out some Oregon toothpicks, then all the way to Beaver boat ramp for tide watch. It's in......
> 54 and sunny, so heck with homework. I'm enjoying saddle time instead.
> 
> View attachment 1730766
> ...



Looks like that seat would really hurt the boys….just saying, would certainly hurt mine…..🥵


----------



## ian (Nov 12, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Today I did my long loop up San Diego Creek and Sand Canyon in Irvine on the Shelby Flyer. I got it from a guy in Montana who found it as a frame/fork/stem/bars/crankset behind a barn.  Not sure what it weighs, 30-something.  It's old now and has a gazzillion miles but still dances around with eager abandon when standing and/or powered up.  A full rigid ride for perspective.
> View attachment 1730841
> *Rider Fit. *This bike fits me with the long post. I'm tall, so I need leg extension but can adapt to the shortish reach and locked-in foot position knowing the overall benefit of stiff shoes and clipless pedals that give back. I just put on a new seat that I just got, taking a chance it would be comfortable and it was.  12.5" BB height, 43.5+ wheelbase, 70 head, 65 seat angles. A real good 4.25 on fit.
> View attachment 1730842
> ...






BFGforme said:


> Looks like that seat would really hurt the boys….just saying, would certainly hurt mine…..🥵



Yeah. The pinch bolt was a bit loose and the saddle tipped back when I pulled a wheelie. Got 'er back in shape now.


----------



## Thee (Nov 12, 2022)

I did some short loops after eyeballing & kicking the tires on the relics 😆

they rode as good as the pilot on the seat could make em go hahaha 😎

mail box shuddered when I passed by 😬


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## ozzie (Nov 12, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> A little exploring today on Staten Island with the '92 Trek 750.  A bit of a rough neighborhood. The road was two very narrow lanes, forcing me to ride a lot on the sidewalks, which were largely devoid of people but littered with glass! The bridge path is great, though  -12 feet wide and immaculately maintained by the Port Authority of NY/NJ. The roadway /path center span is 215 feet above the water
> 
> View attachment 1730831
> 
> ...



That’s one beautiful Trek!


----------



## ozzie (Nov 12, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Wow! Great photos, great build and write-up! Those slack angles make for comfortable, stable ride. How many inches of post is showing? I need to use a long post also to ride any of my ballooners with 18" frames



me too.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 13, 2022)

ozzie said:


> That’s one beautiful Trek!



Thanks!  It's a lugged True Temper frame made by Trek in Wisconsin. I got it as a bare frame from Jeff Archer at First Flight Bikes and did a custom build, using a mix of old and new parts. Drive train is a Velo Orange triple crank, Shimano SLX derailleurs, shifters & 10 speed cassette, and a Phil Wood rear hub. I also have a '91 Trek 750 that is factory stock.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 13, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Today I did my long loop up San Diego Creek and Sand Canyon in Irvine on the 1938/9 Shelby Flyer. I got it from a guy in Montana who found it as a frame/fork/stem/bars/crankset behind a barn.  Not sure what it weighs, 30-something.  It's old now and has a gazzillion miles but still dances around with eager abandon when standing and/or powered up same as when it came to be.   A full rigid ride for perspective.
> View attachment 1730841
> *Rider Fit. *This bike fits me with the long post. I'm tall, so I need leg extension but can adapt to the shortish reach and locked-in foot position knowing the overall benefit of stiff shoes and clipless pedals that give back. I just put on a new seat that I just got, taking a chance it would be comfortable and it was.  12.5" BB height, 43.5+ wheelbase, 70 head, 65 seat angles. A real good 4.25 on fit.
> View attachment 1730842
> ...




I'm really enjoying your shootout Pete! 👍 Although I don't like yellow very much & haven't added the numbers yet for total scores on the bikes you've featured so far, this bike is my favorite at this point. I have a fondness for Shelby made bikes and your write up is exactly as I thought it would perform.

The Bonus Points I award this bike are variable to the extent needed to remain the Highest Total to date since your description also relates to womens undergarments: "tight" & "silky". Just the way I like 'em......😉👍👍😂

Q: How's that bike ride??
A: Like ladies underwear!🤣🤣


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 13, 2022)

Early morning 15 mile ride on the 41 Westfield before the cool front arrives later bringing some rain.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 13, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I'm really enjoying your shootout Pete! 👍



Classic! Yea Eric, I thought twice about using those words for the very reason you mentioned, knowing that may come to mind.  The bike certainly is tight(cones/bearings, no do-dads) and smooth as silk at all times, and no doubt both are a good thing!~~~~~
*1936 Shelby Flyer Streamliner
Rider Fit. * This long, slack Shelby is a good fit for me. Feels like I am 1/2 way back to the axle and back on the bars. Laid back. (carefull!) Not a bad thing necessarily 🤣as it is comfy. Nice big seat with a long post to get full & proper extension(watch it!) and a lot of hand positions on the 30" wide bars. 65seat/69 head angles, 45" wheelbase, 12"bb height. Did not weigh it, estimated 40+pounds.  4.0



*Moving Out.*  Get's up to speed well with the three speed but there are light noises coming from everywhere mysteriously.  Must be the fenders and guard for the most part. Maybe the old skip tooth chain complaining.  Seat metal pops. Fenders sing a bit when cruising maybe and noises seem amplified like a tuning fork going off.   Cruises right along though real good and feels both smooth and a bit sluggish at the same time from the tires.  3.0



*Mechanincal Highlights*.  This one is easy. The bike is stock mechanically. Nothing really jumps out at you at first,  like apehangers, bananna seats, sissy bars. streamers, propellers, horns, lights, animal parts or other do-dads that don't do much for the bike or its' performance profile IMO, but it does have a secret stealth weapon!  The shiny laced-in 515 Dreigang using old recycled butted spokes and two-flat long nips.  I must have serviced this hub recently cause it brakes really fast and it hauls down to a stop faster than you would expect. The tripple steps are light-ish compared to any other prewar or wartime rim that came after them, but don't run a cheap tire on them above 30psi as there is no bead hook. A loose spec tire will blow off these rims and ruin your day, especially if the rim is not straight and undamaged.  Unfortunately the piggy tires (CST's) ruin the lightweight feel of the rotating weight the wheels do have. I would love to ride this bike with some fat skinwall Bontrager Hank Baldys.  If so, it would really scoot along. Almost forgot the suspension saddle. All long-springs isolate you from the road bumps big time.  3.0 on mechanical.






*Performance  *When I got on this bike today, I wasn't looking forward to it too much after the ride yesterday on the Yellow Bee.  This bike I know is a bit noisy, and has heavy-ish wheels to push down the road.  I was feeling somewhat lazy so only rode 35 miles at a slower pace and enjoyed the coastal ride.  You can move up onto the rivet of this long saddle and get more power down to the pedals, but the bike wants to slow back down and settle into neutral (55-22t) and just cruise at the most 13-16mph in the flats. The seat keeps the road feedback limited, but the only other performance this bike exhibits is the ability to grind up short climbs easily in a lower climbing gear. With some light tires, this performance rating could change a bunch.  2.75



*Stealth Factor* Well, this fendered and chain-guarded bike is not stealthy.  You should hear it when the drop stand is on it. There is a clip back there. All kinds of light and mysterious sounds emanate from all over this machine.  . Everything (all of the little noises) conspire to keep the bike singing in some way the entire time it is rolling. The chain is mostly suspect but again, the seat is also somehow involved in the conspiracy as is the road noise from the tires. The three speed is a bit stealthy as you don't expect to see it there but this long toad could be made to sneak up on a roadie now and again in the flats and sit in the draft.  I listened to some music today so was able to ignore the other unwanted bike music for the most part.  When it's going fast, you don't hear the bike as much as the wind helps rub it out. 2.5



Great ride today on the* Blue Shelby Streamliner* as I call it.  It looks really fast but isn't.  It is a capable all-around flatlander with the Dreigang on it so it is worth riding for a few hours at a time. Eric, glad you can predict (imagine) exactly how the Yellow Shelby rides, but of course you really can't until you hook up with it.  You would LOVE it!  I also thought about a Bonus Point category but balked.  I know of a few Cabers who could properly push the Yellow roadster down the highway. but how many?  Has to be a few here. How many bikes is that so far? 4?  Yea, three left.  I haven't kept score or looked back yet as it would be cheating. The more important thing is to Keep Riding Cabers!   Ride don't hide those wheeled relics!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2022)

I left early, to ride;
Sunset Beach Water tower, turn back to SA river trail, to Old Towne Orange.
1936 Coral Colson, 3rd day in a row, 64 miles today.🥰



Bikes May Use Full Lane.



Always a great time with fellow bike enthusiasts.



Yeah, it keeps getting better.🥳
Enjoy it All.🥰


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 13, 2022)

Got out for a short ride on the ‘68 Schwinn after another long day of fence building at the house. This is a fun bike to ride - quick and light.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 13, 2022)

Haven’t busted this b a one in while! Had to clean it up and wipe the dust off and wax him and pump up the tires and damn, he runs like a raped ape 🦍….






Love the ezspeed badge! If not prewar, love me a’46…


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Nov 13, 2022)

Not much time to ride today due to Honey Do priorities, but got the Collewood out for twilight cruise.


----------



## Miq (Nov 13, 2022)

Rode my 41 New World around the neighborhood with my family.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 14, 2022)

(Posting this for yesterday's ride)    Took the '82 Stumpjumper out for a 10 mile late-day ride. A cold front came through, so the temps were plunging and the winds were gusting.  You can just see the sun setting as it emerges from the thick cloud cover. 

This is an August, 1982 Stumpie. I acquired it from a pawn shop in Longview, Wa. The previous owner had made some upgrades over the years, replacing the Suntour derailleurs with Sachs Huret, Shimano Deer Head XT shifters replaced the Suntour Mighty thumbies, and Shimano Deer Head XT cantis replaced the original Mafacs. The original Mafac cable hangers are still there, as well as the thick motorcycle brake cables. Rear rack is an old Jim Blackburn.  Front wheel is a replacement Saturae with a Specialized hub, built by Wheelsmith. With the slack angles and very long wheelbase, it rides like a Schwinn ballooner, at 1/2 the weight.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 14, 2022)

Went for a ride out to the S.F. Bay NWR…
1940 Schwinn New World.

















Added Lakeshore park on the way home…




Great day for a ride!


----------



## Rattman13 (Nov 14, 2022)

More upgrades for my '37 Shelby Cadillac Roadster. Correct art deco stem (thanks PlasticNerd), Correct McCauley fenders with flat stays, and a new seat bag. Then out for a nice ride. Next comes a drop stand and clip.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2022)

Monday, November 14, 2022 
  1940 Western Flyer, back to work.🥰


----------



## ian (Nov 14, 2022)

Rattman13 said:


> More upgrades for my '37 Shelby Cadillac Roadster. Correct art deco stem (thanks PlasticNerd), Correct McCauley fenders with flat stays, and a new seat bag. Then out for a nice ride. Next comes a drop stand and clip.
> 
> View attachment 1732438
> 
> ...



That's a sweet ride ya got there!


----------



## ian (Nov 14, 2022)

'48 Monark on a road along the Mighty Clatskanie River. Actually headed for the source among the alders and firs. Great day to ditch homework and get out. So, get out!


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 14, 2022)

With the post office being closed last Friday things got a little backed up but I got it back on track today with three loads! That's all the smalls and mediums, I have a couple of frames to do tomorrow and I can relax for a few minutes!


----------



## SKPC (Nov 14, 2022)

Long ride today on the fat little 1937 Westfield single speed. Got this as a frame a year or so ago & pieced it together with low mile old stuff.  Pedaled out ot the coast, up Newport Back Bay then San Diego Creek to my long turnaround at 27mi.  74/70 angles, 45" wheelbase, 11" BB height. Guessing 35lbs?  I went through the entire bike before riding it today as I planned a long one.  Lubed up the chain and left it on, tightened up both hub cones, precision tuned the rims and put 55lbs pressure in the tires and off I went.



*Rider Fit. * Yes, this does fit well.  Another super long post helps as do the long, wide crescent shaped bars at 28" across.  The seat is of course comfortable and suspends the rider.  Feel like I am more over the BB and pedals on this sled. 4.5



*Moving out.*  Straight away, it's up to 16mph and no gears!  I can't hear anything and barely the tires whatsoever.  Very smooth and I think "Wow, really smooth" and nothing to do but pedal easy circles cause you can't shift.  I take my hand off the bars and it runs dead straight. No wind so I set it up at 16-17 mph to the coast 5 miles out and am there in no time. I kept reaching for the shifter but it wasn't there. I finally gave up. There is something about this machine that makes sense....Hmmm..4.0



*Mechanical Highlights.* Stripped, original paint Westfield moto frame with a Krakatoa-tuned Westfield custom length fork mated with a Snyder truss rod assembly.  Musselman rear 36 and recycled butted spokes/two-flat nips & Torrington front 36 with recycled butted stainless spokes and new brass nips, both laced up to some dead straight tripple steps and Bontrager Hank skin-wall high pressure baldies. 25 Shelby 52t sprocket/20t cog.. straight leg unidentified cranks.   Short, higher rise moto stem, big wide crescent bars with Thompson ball end repros, a bell and a wireless computer. I can't really find fault with this stuff at all and I tried really hard. 4.25 here.



*Performance.  *To be honest, I am a bit confused. This bike was impressively simple, elegant, fast and eager to climb when stood on.  It didn't feel the 35ish+lbs it is. These old wheels are the ticket with the skin-wall Bontrager tires and lightweight tubes I have in them.  They spin up reallyfast and stay there with little effort.  Hmmm.  Fat steel rims?  How can this be?  They are light, that's why. And this is also the reason it is hard to find undamaged pairs these days. These happen to be perfectly round and within a 1/2 a mil runout trued up.  With no reason or ability to shift up or down, you stood up to climb out of every little hole, and the bike simply elevated itself out and was back up to speed before I knew it! My 1st Musselman hub. The brake kicks in only when you really ask it to then it really pulls the speed down fast. Off/on but powerful. It also engages instantly and never slipped. Sprung saddle offered a smooth seated experience.  A very impressive performance considering what this simple machine is.  I really enjoyed riding this single speed speedster and have a better sense of what the big deal is for those big enthusiasts. There is a certain pureness that you feel when there is so little to think or worry about on a single speed out riding when it is dialed in and running fast. @Miq (edit: Yes, seems the bike and its' mechanical, circular attributes eliminates both gravity and daily distractions so you can just think freely.) Wow I say! Pedaling your bike can clear your mind.  Solid 4.5






*Stealth Factor     *What else could be as quiet as a bald-tire-equipped single speeder all lubed up? Not much.  The first thing I noticed when heading out was that it was absolutely soundless.  The big springer saddle got a blast of dry lube all over the metal chassis parts and wiped down before the ride, so it stayed completely noiseless which was a real bonus  for sure. I tried to give it less but 4.75 is just short of 5, which this is, so a 4.75.







I sure enjoyed this today.  A whole bunch in fact. It is just so frigging simple and is quick as a cat. What else can I say, I am a bit surprised at the overall performance this machine provides.  What other human powered contraption can outperform a bicycle?  Nothing.


----------



## Rattman13 (Nov 14, 2022)

ian said:


> That's a sweet ride ya got there!



Thanks it rides like a Caddy, definitely one of the best I've built.


----------



## ian (Nov 14, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Long ride today on the fat little 1937 Westfield single speed. Got this as a frame a year or so ago & pieced it together with low mile old stuff.  Pedaled out ot the coast, up Newport Back Bay then San Diego Creek to my long turnaround at 27mi.  74/70 angles, 45" wheelbase, 11" BB height. Guessing 35lbs?  I went through the entire bike before riding it today as I planned a long one.  Lubed up the chain and left it on, tightened up both hub cones, precision tuned the rims and put 55lbs pressure in the tires and off I went.
> View attachment 1732547
> *Rider Fit. * Yes, this does fit well.  Another super long post helps as do the long, wide crescent shaped bars at 28" across.  The seat is of course comfortable and suspends the rider.  Feel like I am more over the BB and pedals on this sled. 4.5
> View attachment 1732556
> ...



Another great installment. Makes me wonder why anyone would ride anything but antique bikes. I sure love mine.


----------



## Miq (Nov 14, 2022)

SKPC said:


> There is a certain pureness that you feel when there is so little to think or worry about on a single speed that is dialed in and running fast. …. What else could be as quiet as a bald-tire-equipped single speeder all lubed up?



This resonates with me too.  There’s nothing to think about, so you are free to think about anything.


----------



## mrg (Nov 14, 2022)

This 38 Henderson has to be my most comfortable & easy rides CT neck & small Whizzer seat and rollin on a 80's wheel set with Grand Tycoons so a few easy miles around town today.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 15, 2022)

Miq said:


> This resonates with me too.  There’s nothing to think about, so you are free to think about anything.



Ditto!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 15, 2022)

Name tag today, Full-House #s 11/15  5:51AM🤓


----------



## ozzie (Nov 15, 2022)

mrg said:


> This 38 Henderson has to be my most comfortable & easy rides CT neck & small Whizzer seat and rollin on a 80's wheel set with Grand Tycoons so a few easy miles around town today.View attachment 1732725
> View attachment 1732726
> 
> View attachment 1732727



@mrg, would you know the species of the beautiful tree in the 2nd photo?


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 15, 2022)

ozzie said:


> would you know the species of the beautiful tree in the 2nd photo?



Marty @cyclingday


----------



## SKPC (Nov 15, 2022)

Late run out to the coast today after yard/sprinkler work. 41 B&C Shelby.


----------



## ian (Nov 15, 2022)

'37 Shelby out for a short, sunny spin after completing my homework challenge. Got the built-in bookcases ready to fill. Yippee!


----------



## Santee (Nov 15, 2022)

18 miles on the Rollfast. Turned out to be a nice day!


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 16, 2022)

Out on the fatbike first snowfall ride , stay safe cabers 👍


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 16, 2022)

Took a short ride to make sure this freshly assembled m1935 Cycleplane didn't have parts fall off! Model1935 Schwinn Cycleplane-badged as LaSalle(Chicago Cycle Supply).


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 16, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> little cruise around the neighborhood in between chores today...
> 
> '59 Royce Union
> 
> ...



That’s a great looking bike dude I love it looks very rad


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 16, 2022)

OZ1972 said:


> Out on the fatbike first snowfall ride , stay safe cabers 👍
> 
> View attachment 1733365
> 
> View attachment 1733366



Looks cold in OZ


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 16, 2022)

"High Wind Warning" & "Gale Warning" in effect until tonight.



Straight into it, with leaves and trash blowing underneath me.
Good to be home; over-comer.😊
Yes, i knew before i rode away;
"Challenge Accepted"🤣


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 16, 2022)

😀😀😀😀😀😀Trip you have my respect brother that’s what I call a true enthusiast. Stay safe and healthy might need a helmet with all that trash flying around flying through the air at you. Very cool man thank you for posting


----------



## ian (Nov 16, 2022)

Another fine day in the PNW. Put the '47 Shelby into the rotation today. The kickback hub is definitely helpful with the roads near here.


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 16, 2022)

Ian I see your rockin the tail on the Shelby today. Nice rotation bike looks awesome love the rims with the pinstripes Shelbys looks so beefy and bad AS@.Thanks for being hard-core and going out today I’m gonna go out later tonight after I put my snow tires on and I dip my worm in hot chocolate lol


----------



## ian (Nov 16, 2022)

Be careful, and take care of that worm.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 16, 2022)

Albeit a short one, made it for a ride after getting the Bendix 2 speed laced in.


----------



## ian (Nov 16, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Albeit a short one, made it for a ride after getting the Bendix 2 speed laced in.
> View attachment 1733697



Love my Bendix kickback hub.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 16, 2022)

ian said:


> Love my Bendix kickback hub.



This one is the manual(lever operated) Bendix though. I Really wanted to mount the New Departure Twin Streak, but the axle mounted rear chain guard bracket doesn't get along with the ND "no turn" washer.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 16, 2022)

Windy today but snuck out anyway around the houses to stay out of it. Ended up doing a longer ride out to and up the coast. 36/7 Shelby streamliner.
Diego Sepulveda Adobe perched on the Mesa Verde above the coast. 1820's herdsman shelter in the beginning. We used to goof around in it as kids.












						Diego Sepulveda Adobe - Costa Mesa Historical Society
					

The Diego Sepulveda Adobe encompasses nearly 200 years of Orange County history in beautiful Estancia Park, Costa Mesa, overlooking the Santa Ana River bed.




					www.costamesahistory.org


----------



## ian (Nov 16, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> This one is the manual(lever operated) Bendix though. I Really wanted to mount the New Departure Twin Streak, but the axle mounted rear chain guard bracket doesn't get along with the ND "no turn" washer.



I want one!!


----------



## Santee (Nov 16, 2022)

Rolling the 1957 Huffy built Western Flyer. Worked up a lather riding against the high winds.


----------



## Miq (Nov 16, 2022)

Gilbert night ride. 








48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## mrg (Nov 16, 2022)

ozzie said:


> @mrg, would you know the species of the beautiful tree in the 2nd photo?



@cyclingday ?


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 17, 2022)

mrg said:


> @cyclingday ?View attachment 1733786



Me too?
We don't have those across the pond, very striking specimen!
Love that bike also.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 17, 2022)

Popeonwheels said:


> That’s a great looking bike dude I love it looks very rad



Thanks! I bought it from @Schwinny , all I did was replace the saddle


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 17, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Me too?
> We don't have those across the pond, very striking specimen!
> Love that bike also.




That is the magnificent, Dragons Blood Tree.
Draceana draco, from the Canary Islands.
It’s commonly called the Dragons Blood tree, because it has a sap like fluid that dries blood red when it’s been cut or injured.
It is said, that the Stradivarius Violins were stained with the sap from this tree.


----------



## Thee (Nov 17, 2022)

mrg said:


> @cyclingday ?View attachment 1733786



Looks like aloe ?


----------



## Schwinny (Nov 17, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> little cruise around the neighborhood in between chores today...
> 
> '59 Royce Union
> 
> ...



Glad to see you still like it !
Another twin bar is getting the winter project treatment, but this one is English.
For some reason, I'm stuck on red for these bikes


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 17, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> Glad to see you still like it !
> Another twin bar is getting the winter project treatment, but this one is English.
> For some reason, I'm stuck on red for these bikes



Thanks Mike, I still love it, Brother!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 17, 2022)

Thee said:


> Looks like aloe ?




It is very similar in appearance to Aloe Bainesii.




But, isn’t as Succulent as the Aloe species.
The crown of the Draceana draco is very dense, whereas the Aloe is much more open and sparse.


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 17, 2022)

Around the block and froze here in Niagara NY


----------



## ozzie (Nov 17, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> That is the magnificent, Dragons Blood Tree.
> Draceana draco, from the Canary Islands.
> It’s commonly called the Dragons Blood tree, because it has a sap like fluid that dries blood red when it’s been cut or injured.
> It is said, that the Stradivarius Violins were stained with the sap from this tree.
> View attachment 1733927



Thank you.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 17, 2022)

Popeonwheels said:


> 😀😀😀😀😀😀Trip you have my respect brother that’s what I call a true enthusiast. Stay safe and healthy might need a helmet with all that trash flying around flying through the air at you. Very cool man thank you for posting



Welcome; @Popeonwheels to the forum, and this thread.😎
Drop back to 1st post and read @rustjunkie 's fun "rules"
Notice the Like button, right next to Quote & Reply.🥰
I have been wearing a helmet for a few years: "Have" not need.😊
More fun than pics can show.😍
Same Western Flyer, same route to and from north HB, 16 miles total.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 17, 2022)

Due to rain and work, saddle time is limited.  However...

1939 Elgin said let's ride.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 17, 2022)

_*1934 Shelby Flyer Moto.*_  This came to me a few years ago now via Blackbomber who found it with a Spiderweb chainwheel and crank set along with the badge intact willing to turn it over to me.  This frame you do not see often with the 5" head tube and narrowed top bars and long pinched seat stays. I had planned to use a three piece fancy crankset, ti BB, clipless pedals, new headset and no fenders but it turned out this way. The best laid plans go awry.



*Rider Fit.  *With the long post and wide bars it fits great.  I can sit way back on the seat and hold onto the end of the bars or perch the front of the saddle with hands forward on the bar over the pedals more.  Never felt cramped or uncomfortable today on my run up San Diego Creek to the long turnaround.  This bike felt good sitting up with my hands on the slim feel ball-end grips while spun up to speed. The long spring saddle was super useable and comfortable with the long nose. 38lbs, 70/71 angles. 44.5" wheelbase, 12" BB height. The bike fits me very well, a 4.5



*Moving out * The bike smoothly ramped up quick through the gears using a ratio lower than I am used to with a three speed, but during the long ride it was useful climbing up anything steeper.  Super quiet straight away and can only hear the early Sturmey trigger click away during shifts.  No fender sounds either. The bike feels solid and quick but not racy because of its' 38lb weight. Give a 4.0.



*Mechanical Highlights.*  This bike has nice wheels also I built specifically for this bike.   Pretty showy with the butted spokes and alloy nips. Sun 33&35mm wide eyeletted rims on a 1947 Sturmey 36h Drum and a 1957 TCW coaster, both near nos. Long wide bars/short moto stem, Shelby  44 ring, 20 Sturmey cog.  CST metro skin-wall hp tires.  1937/8 Sturmey trigger shifter. Original Ball-end grips.  Super comfortable three-spring saddle. 4.5 score.












*Performance*  Performance is as expected, very good. The wheels of course highlight most of the performance as the bike went for over 50 today.  It scoots along even with its heavy feel because of the fast spinning wheels and tires. It ran best climbing and accelerating. Top speeds were kept down by both the lower gearing and heavy spec. But standing up, the bike was at its' best actually. The Wheels.  It would climb in any gear out of a hole if you were standing up cranking on it without much slowing. Or, you could relax and shift down to crawl out while sitting. Braking front and back was excellent, both of them.  Cruising at 15-17 mph in the smooth sections was dead quiet and circular. Only because of the weight burden of the saddle, cranks/pedals and fenders it gets dinged. 4.0.



*Stealth Factor*.  Ok this is a quiet rig.    Very quiet considering fenders are present. No chaingaurd is the ticket as is the nos Diamond chain I have on the bike. The only sounds I heard all day was the click click of the sweet Sturmey trigger and some sounds late from the saddle chassis.  A very good 4.5



This is a nice riding long distance machine. Very comfortable in the saddle and standing up, and the wheels are high performance and don't wear you down over the ride.  Nice bike this Shelby Flyer.   One more spin of the earth and another day is gone. What's next?


----------



## Thee (Nov 17, 2022)

Well the next day ? Is next ? And I’m pretty sure I’m in a relatively fixed location 😆😂🤣

 Rode the tank


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 17, 2022)

_Came in the street lights are on !!! The New York Snowstorm is starting now!!  Have to wear a helmet tomorrow the snow will make it slick!!_


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 17, 2022)

Thee said:


> Well the next day ? Is next ? And I’m pretty sure I’m in a relatively fixed location 😆😂🤣View attachment 1734381 Rode the tank



Killer lookin bike lots of style and character!! Keep it cool and don’t go concourse resto. That’s what I’m talkin about!!!!!🤠🤠🤠🤠🎯🎯🎯🎯🎯


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 17, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> It is very similar in appearance to Aloe Bainesii.
> View attachment 1734000
> But, isn’t as Succulent as the Aloe species.
> The crown of the Draceana draco is very dense, whereas the Aloe is much more open and sparse.



La Jolla Cal


----------



## ozzie (Nov 18, 2022)

Stunning spring day for a ride around town on the ‘51 Panther. Passed through one of the many beautiful gardens to admire the trees.


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 18, 2022)

The only Schwinn I’ll be riding today is the Aerodine do to the snow here in Niagara NY. Best news is I have it on a covered porch so I’ll still be outdoors!  Check out my cool 1980s classic Schwinn Aerodyne lol 😂 at least it’s made in USA!!! Original unrestored mint LMAO


----------



## Santee (Nov 18, 2022)

Western Flying again yesterday.🇺🇸


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 18, 2022)

First commute in years on the '96 'Orange', now even more orangey!
22 miles.....


----------



## ian (Nov 18, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> First commute in years on the '96 'Orange', now even more orangey!
> 22 miles.....
> 
> View attachment 1734824



Beautiful background pic!


----------



## BcCleta (Nov 18, 2022)

Took the kids out for a ride on my Schwinn daily beater.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2022)

Happy Friday!
Free from work, 1935 Velvet 
back-and-forth a couple times,
at the beaches.🥰





54 miles and 20 degrees gained.😎


----------



## SKPC (Nov 18, 2022)

Weather was so nice I did a short one out to the coast through the Talbert natural area and back on the Westfield moto.


----------



## ditchpig (Nov 18, 2022)

Really enjoying SKPC's ride evaluations of his rides. Thanks for posting, Such a beautiful day here today...took my quietest ride out to the harbour ferry terminal in Brentwood Bay. Not many of these Rocky M onezie bikes around. Geared 44/22 - low I know, not riding it fixed, but got me up Huricane Ridge.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 18, 2022)

ian said:


> Beautiful background pic!



Thanks @ian.
Not too many hills in these parts, but the 
'twin peaks' of Wittenham Clumps are probably my favourite feature of the local landscape.


----------



## Sven (Nov 19, 2022)

I dropped my pickup truck off shortly after 0600 at Southern Tire for a 0730 appointment  for front end alignment.   I hauled the Diamondback as so I could ride to work.




I made it across the four lane and onto the Three Notch Trail heading south.





Made it safe and sound to work. It was a little chilly . But proper cold weather gear helped. 



Work is done for the day. Back up north getting ready to cross the four lane. 



It's Friday...Payday , cashing my check


Got back to the tire shop around noon, only to find out that they hadn't even  looked at my truck yet. (4 1/2 after my appt time ...WTF?) The flunky at the desk said it should be ready after lunch sometime.  {Apparently the alignment tech strolls in around 9, does some work then goes to lunch for an hour.}
Nope.... I took procession of my truck. Gonna make an appointment with the Mennonite run shop.
Southern Tire sucks but at least it was was a great day for a  ride.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 19, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Weather was so nice I did a short one out to the coast through the Talbert natural area and back on the Westfield moto.
> View attachment 1735039



Love your bike tires look bad as! Get ride nicely done


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 19, 2022)

From My Shop To Yours!
Have A Great Weekend!
The 41 Racer with the Caddy. The Caddy leaves for Texas today!


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 19, 2022)

oldfart36 said:


> From My Shop To Yours!
> Have A Great Weekend!
> The 41 Racer with the Caddy. The Caddy leaves for Texas today!
> 
> View attachment 1735222


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 19, 2022)

Both great vehicles love the pic ! Thank you . 😀😀😀😀😀😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎👍


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 19, 2022)

SKPC said:


> _*1934 Shelby Flyer Moto.*_  This came to me a few years ago now via Blackbomber who found it with a Spiderweb chainwheel and crank set along with the badge intact willing to turn it over to me.  This frame you do not see often with the 5" head tube and narrowed top bars and long pinched seat stays. I had planned to use a three piece fancy crankset, ti BB, clipless pedals, new headset and no fenders but it turned out this way. The best laid plans go awry.
> View attachment 1734336
> *Rider Fit.  *With the long post and wide bars it fits great.  I can sit way back on the seat and hold onto the end of the bars or perch the front of the saddle with hands forward on the bar over the pedals more.  Never felt cramped or uncomfortable today on my run up San Diego Creek to the long turnaround.  This bike felt good sitting up with my hands on the slim feel ball-end grips while spun up to speed. The long spring saddle was super useable and comfortable with the long nose. 38lbs, 70/71 angles. 44.5" wheelbase, 12" BB height. The bike fits me very well, a 4.5
> View attachment 1734343
> ...



Something cool about a beefy Shelby thanks love the Flyer😎😎😎😀😀😀👍👍👍👍👍😍


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2022)

Happy Saturday!
52 miles on a Twin-bar with a Two-speed and Dual Yoders!



Off-Shore winds and tide going out.
Positive Waves prevail along the beaches.


----------



## ian (Nov 19, 2022)

The '35 Colson called me today so we went for a nice cool ride along the Clatskanie River. PNW weather for sure.  😀 Non drive side pics....


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 19, 2022)

ian said:


> The '35 Colson called me today so we went for a nice cool ride along the Clatskanie River. PNW weather for sure.  😀 Non drive side pics....
> 
> View attachment 1735669
> 
> ...



Ian I really love that old girl…..Keep her dude, unless you sell her to me!…lol Rick


----------



## ian (Nov 19, 2022)

Popeonwheels said:


> Ian I really love that old girl…..Keep her dude, unless you sell her to me!…lol Rick



Come to Clatskanie Oregon and take her home. 😀


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 19, 2022)

Looks like Gods country there brother …..might just take you up on it ,,,


----------



## SKPC (Nov 19, 2022)

*1930 Snyder Hawthorne Flyer.*  This is the final ride in the shootout riding what I call the 21st Century Hawthorne.  It started life as a 28-er frame/fork and crankset but turned out very different. The idea was to make a disc brake roadster using an old springer fork. The 41 shock ease is a ladies version with a long steer tube that I threaded down another two inches in order to screw the headset cone down low, leaving the long part of the steer tube sticking out above the headset cone so as to allow a threadless stem (using a thin 1" to 1-1/8" spacer) over the exposed threads.  Built some really fast wheels with some other cool stuff and pieced it all together.  It goes down the road pretty honestly.  29lbs, 44" WB, 11.5" BB height, 70 seat and 72 head angles. 44t/18t ring/cog.




*Rider Fit.*  On the seat over the pedals and down over the bars looking at the front hub, that's how it fits.  Locked into the pedals and onto the seat for the most part and then only a bit left and or right on the bars.  You can only move around a little on the saddle and in total the sum of the bikes geography landlocks you into the go position. Not necessarily the most comfortable feeling right out of the gate, but certainly racy. 4.0 fit score.



*Moving out*  Fast and smooth, it speeds along with each pedal turn like it should.  Noiseless for the most part clicking through the gears. Tha saddle feels small compared to those nice long spring, long nosed prewar seats I rode on the last two bikes.  This one feels......well... like I may be feeling the diff. later on.  Quickly ramps up into 3rd with ease but there is a bit of a headwind right out the gate.  4.0.



*Mechanical Highlights.*  This bike is decked out with some bad-boy stuff.  Hope Mono hydraulic single piston brake, shock ease trussed single pivot fork with custom welded disk post mounts. Kooka cranks, World Class ti Bottom Bracket. XTR pedals. Sachs H3111 36h coaster-3 hub & Dixie 32h front disk hub with ceramic bearing upgrade/Sun Rims, Carbon bars, WTB Volt seat and lightweight Electra hp tires. ~29lbs!~









*Performance  * It is up there for sure.  This is a sit-down and spin bike with the clipless pedals and stiff cranks. The wheels are the 2nd lightest pair in the bike test and they reward you with a bit of effort whether you are slowly climbing or rocketing along the flats.  I was appreciative of them today as I was a bit off and my feet hurt late on the ride so they helped me get back without too much effort.  If you wanted to, you could easily spin the bike up to red line in 3rd gear with quick feet up to 23mph and sit there.  Very responsive bike except when standing up climbing. The shockease fork would "splay out" and increase the wheelbase and feel like it was sucking power.  I didn't stand up much. On the other hand, the shock eats the road debris up and saves the hands over a long ride.  Disc Brake & Sachs coaster stop on a dime, literally. No other bike came close. The stupid seat clamp moved a few times and I had to re-adjust it with my little crescent wrench before it finally stopped changing angles. Need to sort this out.  Even though this isn't the most comfortable bike in the quiver nor the most forgiving, it does haul arse down the road.   4.5 I give






*Stealth Factor*.  Pretty darned quiet.  No noise at all except for the Sachs trigger clicking back and forth. Late on the ride, the crankset was making some very light ticks and clicks when standing and cranking on them, but stealthy for sure.  A 4.25 score.



The last of the bikes and the _American Metal Performance Shootout_ has ended. Today was a bit rough for me. The wind conspired against me riding both directions on my 54mi out and back up San Diego Creek. My feet hurt because I wore thicker socks, the seat was slipping its' clamp and so I was uncomfortable and distracted most of the ride, but this is how it goes. I had to put my head down and turn the pedals over after expecting a perfect ride that produced some pain. You win some, you lose some and best be ready for both, because life is defined by laughing or crying. This is the truth of life! Regardless, I'm feeling like a winner today even though getting beat up end to end on the Hawthorne. You sometimes just have to suffer a bit to get back home when there is no other option. Had a ton-o-fun with the 7-bike MAPS project and hope those reading enjoyed the ride. I'll go back and total things up that includes specs tomorrow to see where it all ended up. At 65 with all this riding you know I'm kinda beat!😎 ~  Keep riding Cabers! ~ Best to all.


----------



## ian (Nov 19, 2022)

Popeonwheels said:


> Looks like Gods country there brother …..might just take you up on it ,,,



It would be a pleasure to meet you. It is a bit of a journey for you though.......


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Redphantom (Nov 19, 2022)

Heavy Duties Rock!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 20, 2022)

Nice day here in North Texas was 30 when I left my house warming up though. My girl and cruised in town for a little brunch. Every one Enjoy the ride


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 20, 2022)

Great riding temperature 60 degrees but unfortunately light rain started and cut my ride short. I had forgotten how comfortable this bike is to ride, 1980 Suburban with Positron shifting.
What is 2040 stamped on the HB?


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 20, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Nice day here in North Texas was 30 when I left my house warming up though. My girl and cruised in town for a little brunch. Every one Enjoy the ride
> 
> View attachment 1735954
> 
> View attachment 1735959



That is great sharing this great hobby with your better half,,,,Doing it right 😎👍👌🦃🦃🦃🦃🦃🦃🦃


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 20, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Great riding temperature 60 degrees but unfortunately light rain started and cut my ride short. I had forgotten how comfortable this bike is to ride, 1980 Suburban with Positron shifting.
> What is 2040 stamped on the HB?View attachment 1735967
> View attachment 1735968



One of best colors ever….hey mister owl how many …..pop,,,,,? Three😀😀😀😀😀 Seriously I really like the color I have a Continental in the same color thanks for The pics have a great Thanksgiving


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2022)

1940 Twin Flex


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 20, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> 1940 Twin Flex
> 
> View attachment 1736018



Damn that bike is cool as Hexx love it ..,


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 20, 2022)

25 degrees and alive on my concourse vintage original paint schwinn Air Dyne in Western NY. Salt is working on roads pumping up my winter beater 55 Hornet 🐝 ladies of course in case I need to bail on 🧊🌨🌨🌨🌨⛄️⛄️🚴🏻‍♀️🚴🏻‍♀️🚴🏻‍♀️🚴🏻‍♀️


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 20, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
Pulled out a favorite to ride to the beach,
1936 Electric, C-model Schwinn "Special"🥰



Quite a lovely day!





This guy was having "Back Problems" and the Dr. said he should stop riding his bike,
due "riding position"
Bike shops tried to sell him "Cruisers";
so he made his Merlin Titanium frame and carbon fiber wheels, a "Cruiser".🥳😎🤓



Rode to church, the stopped in to say hi to Pete @SKPC and his dog;
and see some of his American Metal Performance machines!
Awesome!


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 20, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Great riding temperature 60 degrees but unfortunately light rain started and cut my ride short. I had forgotten how comfortable this bike is to ride, 1980 Suburban with Positron shifting.
> What is 2040 stamped on the HB?View attachment 1735967
> View attachment 1735968



204th day of 1980

Tuesday July 22, 1980


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 20, 2022)

Rode 2 bikes today, as @Kickstand3  said, it was chilly (cold) in North Texas today.
26f at my house at 8am.  So I rode this afternoon on this old thing.









Pierce Amateur Racer model BR.

Gonna need to put the non fendered bikes up soon and pull some others out of the barn.   😢


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 20, 2022)

Later in the afternoon I took the 1980 Schwinn Cruiser out, it is still cold and not very enjoyable.

(edit), so a couple hours after this ride, it sounded like someone slammed the door to the garage.  I went out to the garage and discovered the rear tube had blown the tire off the rim while blowing itself out of existence.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2022)

@Ernbar  That stamping on the head badge is the actual build date. @piercer_99 translated the full date above.


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 20, 2022)

Nice


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 20, 2022)

Piercer and Gt, thanks for the info. I knew it was a 1980 but had no clue as to the HB stampings so thanks again!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 20, 2022)

This one forgot phone again…


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Nov 20, 2022)

Got the ‘Vette out for an afternoon ride on what turned out to be a beautiful Sunday.


----------



## Miq (Nov 20, 2022)

Rode down through Scottsdale and around Tempe Town Lake today with Philthy. Fun ride, mixing it up with the Ironman crowd. 






Estrella Mountains in the far back of this one. 













48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Thee (Nov 20, 2022)

Rode the og & the 57 rider , 

exorcising my cold away 😵🙅🏿


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 20, 2022)

😀


----------



## SKPC (Nov 21, 2022)

*American  Metal Performance Shootout *
       Fun stuff. Goes to show you things are not what you think, or at least not what I was thinking.  The star-marked bikes scored nearly the same for the most part, and are very different rigs. When looking now at what I gave in each catagory, I see some "fixes"  that would have put the 34 Moto and 21st C.Hawthorne up there with the Yellow 39 Flyer and in front of the ss Westfield, but I can't to that.  Anyone else who rode them could of course score differently. Any tire or seat swaps on some bikes also changes their scores.  So there you go, don't believe anything you hear and 1/2 of what you see.  Long live old American bikes and the 26" wheel size!🌎⚡


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 21, 2022)

SKPC said:


> *American  Metal Performance Shootout *
> Fun stuff. Goes to show you things are not what you think, or at least not what I was thinking.  The star-marked bikes scored nearly the same for the most part, and are very different rigs. When looking now at what I gave in each catagory, I see some "fixes"  that would have put the 34 Moto and 21st C.Hawthorne up there with the Yellow 39 Flyer and in front of the ss Westfield, but I can't to that.  Anyone else who rode them could of course score differently. Any tire or seat swaps on some bikes also changes their scores.  So there you go, don't believe anything you hear and 1/2 of what you see.  Long live old American bikes and the 26" wheel size!🌎⚡ What's next?
> View attachment 1736774



I've really enjoyed your honest reviews of your bikes in the 'Shootout' Pete. 
Great to read and interesting too, even to someone like me that's never even ridden American bikes of this style and era.

My experience of American made bikes is limited to my TOC stuff, which are not very dissimilar to my British or French machines of that time period, but these bikes of yours are all way out of my personal frame of reference. 
I live in hope of riding one someday though.

If I had to chose one of them based on what you've written it would be the '1937 Westfield single speed', but then again I am biased towards the "one gear is all you need" school of thought.
Simple and quiet, all I need; although if it came in the colour of the 1938/9 'Shelby Flyer' I'd be even more enamoured!

Cheers again, much appreciated.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 21, 2022)

Yes for sure Darren, I was thinking about your machines when riding the Westfield. Thank you for taking the time to read the individual tests.  I should send the Westfield over to you for a more critical evaluation! Keep spinning those pedals over @dnc1


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 21, 2022)

Thanks again for the cool Performance Shootout @SKPC ! The yellow Shelby & 21st Century Hawthorne were my picks of the group.  👍 

I got to spend yesterday with a few friends from the Old Bikes Club in Denver. With the recent arctic weather it was a small group that attended to brave icy spots left over from snow. Not a cloud in the sky with a high temperature around 50° with a cool breeze from the north as we start to get back to normal Thanksgiving weather.🦃🦃🦃 I rode my Shelby made Western Flyer.🤓






The banner pretty much sums up this group.....





Apparently most pics I took are too large to upload.?!?🤷‍♂️ We stopped for Mexican food at a favorite stop. Great food & nice folks!


Had to resist the baked goods on the way out....


----------



## Thee (Nov 21, 2022)

Popeonwheels said:


> 25 degrees and alive on my concourse vintage original paint schwinn Air Dyne in Western NY. Salt is working on roads pumping up my winter beater 55 Hornet 🐝 ladies of course in case I need to bail on 🧊🌨🌨🌨🌨⛄️⛄️🚴🏻‍♀️🚴🏻‍♀️🚴🏻‍♀️🚴🏻‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 1736270
> 
> ...



Can’t wait to see the hornet pics 😄 hope you don’t have ditch her in an impromptu - get off 😆🤣🧊⛸️☃️


----------



## ian (Nov 21, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> I've really enjoyed your honest reviews of your bikes in the 'Shootout' Pete.
> Great to read and interesting too, even to someone like me that's never even ridden American bikes of this style and era.
> 
> My experience of American made bikes is limited to my TOC stuff, which are not very dissimilar to my British or French machines of that time period, but these bikes of yours are all way out of my personal frame of reference.
> ...



I really enjoyed all the input from your AMPS posts. I'm liking your '34 Moto the best. So far.
Ian


----------



## ian (Nov 21, 2022)

Shakedown ride on the '39 Colson DBR.
It's kinda noisy and rough, but it will be a rainy season project for me for sure. 
Lotsa parts that don't really belong on it  but I just had to get in the saddle and see.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2022)

Back to work on the same Western Flyer,
with a New Rear Tire!!🥳





This morning under the Waning Crescent moon.



New tube with fresh-filled "Slime".
The old one had holes in it leaking Slime,
though it got me back-and-forth daily....🤗


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 21, 2022)

Out for a late afternoon ride on the ‘81 spicy chestnut Cruiser 5. Finally finished a big home project that I have been doing solo, so now looking forward to more riding time!


----------



## bicyclebones (Nov 22, 2022)

I am sure I have Bendix 76 brake shoes


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 22, 2022)

Trying out my new bar mitts on the FATBIKE i can take the COLD as long as i can keep my hands warm ,the bar mitts actually worked pretty well,  it's 18 degrees this morning at Hueston woods state park  , happy holidays cabers😁


----------



## Thee (Nov 22, 2022)

bicyclebones said:


> I am sure I have Bendix 76 brake shoes



Huh? Good to know! I think I bought some from you recently 😃


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Nov 22, 2022)

45F on Nov22 in Canada, thats okay... so a few came out.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 22, 2022)

1985 Schwinn Cruiser 5 (built by Giant).


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2022)

Happy Tuesday 11/22/2022
Same/Same; pic taken after the ride, fresh.😎


----------



## phantom (Nov 22, 2022)

Trying to decide if I should I paint the rack green to match the frame/tank.


----------



## Miq (Nov 22, 2022)

@SKPC the 21st Cen Hawthorne is one of my favorite bikes. Thanks for documenting these bikes and your evaluation of their rides, I really enjoyed reading them.

I went for a night ride to Kyrene. Dark and quiet.







48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## SKPC (Nov 22, 2022)

Late one out to the coast on the 34 Shelby Moto in perfect Southwest US Winter weather.  Thanks @Miq. appreciate that so much, thank you~!.  Of course the 21st Cent. Hawthorne is hard to resist!


----------



## mrg (Nov 22, 2022)

Rode the 38 Henderson around a park I helped build 45 yrs ago, skatepark was pretty empty but stayed out after bending my seatpost last time, across the street there is still some of the NASA/Apollo property undeveloped but not for long!


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 23, 2022)

Took the ‘68 Schwinn for a long ride around the hood yesterday. The leaves on this tree were raining down while I took this shot, but was a great afternoon for a cool fall cruise.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 23, 2022)

Hump-Day ride back-and-forth to work,
1940 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty frame and wheels,
almost like magic....


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 23, 2022)

The snow melted today so i finally was able to get this B6 out for a pleasant ride today.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 23, 2022)

Riding around doing errands…had to go through one of my favorite local spots! -
Quarry lakes.




















Great day for a ride!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 23, 2022)

Finally got this one out after getting over the flu... On a proper 10mile shakedown with the 2spd....







Dirt paths at the park are running smoothly!


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 23, 2022)

Took a break from setting up Christmas lights out  on front of the house and took my Suburban on a 14 mile late afternoon ride.


----------



## ian (Nov 23, 2022)

1817cent said:


> The snow melted today so i finally was able to get this B6 out for a pleasant ride today.
> 
> View attachment 1738176



That is a pleasant ride. Happy Tday to you.


----------



## ian (Nov 23, 2022)

Got some saddle time today on the '48 Monark. Kinda cool and overcast but still a good day here in the PNW.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 24, 2022)

If your going to build a couple Monark Custom's, might as well have fun and make em Loud now and then!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 24, 2022)

A chilly, frosty below freezing morning, nice and quite ride on the '49 Straight bar I had the roads and park all to myself. A lot going on today so I got a ride in early. I pulled this one out to install a  new kickstand ,thanks @Hastings.  Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 24, 2022)

Good T-day to all.  Out late yesterday on the 36 Shelby streamliner after working around the house "fixing stuff".


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 24, 2022)

Rainy Thursday morning.  Off work for some reason, so took the 78 Huffy out for a ride.


----------



## Jon Olson (Nov 24, 2022)

When a guy rides this 1937 Schwinn bike it’s called a “step through”!


----------



## phantom (Nov 24, 2022)

Waiting to go for a ride with my fourteen year old Grandson later today. That's something to be thankful for, he likes hanging out with me. LOL, he thinks I'm cool.


----------



## Thee (Nov 24, 2022)

Jon Olson said:


> When a guy rides this 1937 Schwinn bike it’s called a “step through”!View attachment 1738498
> View attachment 1738497



Obviously a guys bicycle, a girl would never go out with her blouse not matching her skirt 😂🤣😆


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Nov 24, 2022)

40 something sunny day in November, why wouldn’t you take a ride.

spoiled by the Canada Goose who nailed me in the back of the head with one of those juicy green messes they extrude. I wouldn’t mind it quite so much but the bugger got the bike as well!





Its not fair I tell ya!


----------



## Thee (Nov 24, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> 40 something sunny day in November, why wouldn’t you take a ride.
> 
> spoiled by the Canada Goose who nailed me in the back of the head with one of those juicy green messes they extrude. I wouldn’t mind it quite so much but the bugger got the bike as well!
> 
> ...



Goose - duck duck 🤣


----------



## Santee (Nov 24, 2022)

Rolling the Monark built Firestone cruiser. Not sure of the year as the aluminum tag is gone. But I did add a new saddle to it.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanks-giving, to be not working!!!🥳
Yesterday, a package arrived with this saddle,
Re-stored Again, by Scott @rustjunkie 
for the '42 Elgin Tiki Cruiser, 52 miles maiden break-in.😎



This bike fits me well, gear is 24/10, 1" pitch = spins perfect!




My first century was on this bike, after a 85 mile HB Single-Speed Ride, a lil' while back...



Fun Day! Much to be thankful for, Every Day!!!🥰


----------



## friendofthedevil (Nov 24, 2022)

Thanksgiving ride on the Intracoastal Waterway with Mrs. friend.  White '70 Suburban and '71 Collegiate.


----------



## ian (Nov 24, 2022)

Went for a ride with the middle child.
Bike child that is. '37 Shelby. 
Siblings are a '28, a '35, a '47, and a '48.
One big happy family 😀


----------



## Thee (Nov 24, 2022)

ian said:


> Went for a ride with the middle child.
> Bike child that is. '37 Shelby.
> Siblings are a '28, a '35, a '47, and a '48.
> One big happy family 😀
> ...



WOW! beautiful pics Ian!!! I think I’ll plan my next road trip BACK to “the big NW”


----------



## COB (Nov 24, 2022)

ian said:


> Went for a ride with the middle child.
> Bike child that is. '37 Shelby.
> Siblings are a '28, a '35, a '47, and a '48.
> One big happy family 😀
> ...



I have often heard references about "the unloved middle child". Your's appears to have sunbeams from Heaven shining down upon it! What a great photo!


----------



## ian (Nov 24, 2022)

Thee said:


> WOW! beautiful pics Ian!!! I think I’ll plan my next road trip BACK to “the big NW”



Got plenty of dike roads to explore. Not a lot of traffic, and fairly level too. Definitely in the "Tsunami Zone".
You can try a Shelby if you do 😀


----------



## ian (Nov 24, 2022)

COB said:


> I have often heard references about "the unloved middle child". Your's appears to have sunbeams from Heaven shining down upon it! What a great photo!



Thanks. I enjoy all the children. Each one has their own personality.


----------



## Thee (Nov 24, 2022)

ian said:


> Got plenty of dike roads to explore. Not a lot of traffic, and fairly level too. Definitely in the "Tsunami Zone".
> You can try a Shelby if you do 😀



Careful I may just take you up on that - no joke 🏞️ we love that area 😎


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Thee (Nov 24, 2022)

Honey do’s delayed my bike ride @ least “ole honey” rode too 👧 😎


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2022)

ian said:


> Thanks. I enjoy all the children. Each one has their own personality.



Same Tiki Cruiser as yesterday...
it's been parked for months.
So many Hi-Lights today,
list a few: Osprey eating a large sea bass, lots of other water fowl too,
giant surf that could be watched from the bike path,
way "over-head" looked like North Shore,
saw Ray, Rob, Ellen, Fearless, and Pete @SKPC 
Flying by, a little behind, as usual.🥰


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 25, 2022)

Got out on the ‘56 Straightbar Hornet. No projects, cooking or real responsibilities today…Just riding. Have a great weekend, all.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 25, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving from downunder. I finally got a nice enough day to ride. La Nina still causing havoc here affecting people in many rural areas the worse. Many towns are already submerged with more heavy rain to come through summer.

2010 Hot rod Heavy Duti. A couple of snaps for the Ford guys. 351 Clevelands were the choice of engine in our home grown fast Fords.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 25, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Happy Thanksgiving from downunder. I finally got a nice enough day to ride. La Nina still causing havoc here affecting people in many rural areas the worse. Many towns are already submerged with more heavy rain to come through summer.
> 
> 2010 Hot rod Heavy Duti. A couple of snaps for the Ford guys. 351 Clevelands were the choice of engine in our home grown fast Fords. View attachment 1739404
> View attachment 1739405
> ...



Lol 


Sorry, had toooo


----------



## Jon Olson (Nov 25, 2022)

My old boy (1933 Schwinn) 















went down the “yellow leaf road”, to help me work off to much turkey dinner!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 25, 2022)

Black Friday ride with my dad.


----------



## COB (Nov 25, 2022)

Short ride on Black Friday.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Nov 25, 2022)

Got the Collewood out this afternoon to test it’s new vintage-y Stewart Warner speedo.


----------



## Thee (Nov 25, 2022)

Rode the moto’s with the boss, she started copying my trials riding, nice gotta start somewhere !!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## BF2485 (Nov 25, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Great riding temperature 60 degrees but unfortunately light rain started and cut my ride short. I had forgotten how comfortable this bike is to ride, 1980 Suburban with Positron shifting.
> What is 2040 stamped on the HB?View attachment 1735967
> View attachment 1735968



you can find a 4 digit serial number lightly stamped onto the headbadge.
The first three digits are the numerical day of the year,
and the last digit is the last digit of the year.  204th day of 1980


----------



## ozzie (Nov 25, 2022)

Got in another ride today on the Fast Ripper.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 26, 2022)

First ride in a looong time. Felt good to get out.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 26, 2022)

Got out late yesterday on the 21st. Snyder-framed Hawthorne Flyer Clipped in and powered up out to the coast and north, then back through the natural area.









I went through this bike to eliminate some problems it was having. All the forks' nuts, spring preload, seat clamp and r-hub nuts had all backed out, not good.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 26, 2022)

This is from yesterday's ride. I got my flu shot and then did almost 10 miles on the '74 Varsity on a raw, gusty day. Needless to say, I was a bit knocked out last night.  Not one of my smarter moments!😀


----------



## Sven (Nov 26, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> This is from yesterday's ride. I got my flu shot and then did almost 10 miles on the '74 Varsity on a raw, gusty day. Needless to say, I was a bit knocked out last night.  Not one of my smarter moments!😀
> 
> View attachment 1739820
> 
> ...



That a very super clean , green machine there.


----------



## Speed King (Nov 26, 2022)

Black Friday klunkin,


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 26, 2022)

Sven said:


> That a very super clean , green machine there.



Thanks!  The original owner gave the bike to me back in 1997. I later sold it but got it back about 10 years ago. It's here to stay now.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2022)

Happy Saturday!
3rd day riding this Elgin Tiki Cruiser, same 52 mile Beach Ride.





Layed my bike down to kick broken glass off the trail. Nice picture spot.



This guy let me ride his "Super-Fast""Top-O-D-Line" IDK, because he likes me.😊





Beautiful day with Extra-Large Surf and countless smiles and Waves.🥳


----------



## ozzie (Nov 26, 2022)

Sven said:


> That a very super clean , green machine there.



I second that!


----------



## Oldben (Nov 26, 2022)

In the 50's today in Michigan.


----------



## Thee (Nov 26, 2022)

ozzie said:


> I second that!



Got my vote too ! The Yays have it !!


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 26, 2022)

Lunch with the family


----------



## SKPC (Nov 26, 2022)

Short one late out to the coast on the big Monarch Tanker.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 26, 2022)

Made it up to 59 today here in NJ.  I did a short ride on the 1992 Trek 720 and caught a magnificent sunset

. I own three of these steel Multitracks and they are among the best riding and most versatile bikes out there.  This particular bike was originally from Chicago, sold out of the Buckingham Bicycle Shop.  Somehow, it made its way to NJ and I bought it from a landlord who was cleaning abandoned bikes out of the basement of his building

 This squirrel has good taste in bikes too!   😁


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 26, 2022)

Made it out for a couple of hours on my Kustom Kruiser Roadster. It was nice to stretch the legs after travelling to see family for Thanksgiving.



@Balloonoob surprised me when I stopped for a break & grabbed one of his bikes to tag along for the rest of the ride but I forgot to take a pic.... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## COB (Nov 26, 2022)

@tripple3 the Elgin Tiki Cruiser is still my favorite of all your bikes!


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 26, 2022)

My lady and I went for a nice ride around town, then stopped for lunch and drinks. Then down to Overtown Brewery for a nightcap.


----------



## Miq (Nov 26, 2022)

Morning ride with my family on the 41 New World. 



Then an afternoon ride past the McDowell Mountains with Eric. 














48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 27, 2022)

Thee said:


> Well the next day ? Is next ? And I’m pretty sure I’m in a relatively fixed location 😆😂🤣View attachment 1734381 Rode the tank



Wicked cool bike had her long


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 27, 2022)

Miq said:


> Morning ride with my family on the 41 New World.
> View attachment 1740256
> Then an afternoon ride past the McDowell Mountains with Eric. View attachment 1740257
> View attachment 1740258
> ...



New Worlds are a bike class all it itself. I love mine and was fortunate to get her from a great bike friend!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 27, 2022)

COB said:


> @tripple3 the Elgin Tiki Cruiser is still my favorite of all your bikes!



Thanks! 1942 WWII VICTORY Bike, Sears Catalog, No badge Elgin, TIKI Cruiser,
into the Future...🥰











						The poor mans day off bike ride | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I looked at the pics in an OLD thread here with many views that made me want to take a ride. I have some great riders so that is often a tough choice to make but this is my boardwalk beach bike. I know a bunch of you are in too much snow and bad weather so I post something to look at while indoors.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 27, 2022)

..




Beautiful day here in North Texas, enjoying it for sure.


----------



## ian (Nov 27, 2022)

Oldben said:


> In the 50's today in Michigan.
> 
> View attachment 1739922
> 
> ...



Nice ride and well appointed with accessories.


----------



## ian (Nov 27, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> My lady and I went for a nice ride around town, then stopped for lunch and drinks. Then down to Overtown Brewery for a nightcap.
> 
> View attachment 1740177
> 
> ...



Love those colors on the Boss's ride. You had a good day all around!


----------



## Thee (Nov 27, 2022)

Richard Pope said:


> Wicked cool bike had her long



Thank you !! Not very long since may ? and it sat around a while before I put it together 
🔧🪛⚙️🔩


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 27, 2022)

Haven’t been out on the 73 Speedster in a long spell so off on a nice long ride with 80 degrees and breeze partly sunny weather.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 27, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
Left early before church,
on the same bike for the 4th day...



52 miles in less than 4 hours.😎



It's a beautiful day.
The Goodyear blimp cruising by.
It gets parked over by @SoBayRon 
208 miles on this new saddle too.🥰


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 27, 2022)

New tube, nicer day, 80 Cruiser.





Little less talk, a lot more bike photos people.  See post 1. (26,122 posts ago)


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 27, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> New tube, nicer day, 80 Cruiser.
> 
> View attachment 1740880
> 
> Little less talk, a lot more bike photos people.  See post 1. (26,122 posts ago)



I believe that’s what the pm is for to ask what kind of tires, blah blah etc……we want bikes you rode, not your life story!! Other threads for that, nuff said….hahaha


----------



## tacochris (Nov 27, 2022)

Did about 13 or so miles with the kiddo today.  Had some killer adventures and made a ton of memories.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 27, 2022)

I rode my long loop today out to the coast, inland up Newport back bay, past UCI up San Diego Creek, into the Laguna/Irvine hills/Shady Canyon trail network then back for 50++. Who cares how long it took? I didn't have any other more important pressing issues. *1938 Shelby Flyer Roadster.  * 
























Less talk, more riding I agree Pietro.  Boring, irrelevant banter should be saved for pm's.   Mark, lots of climbing, so on your tiki beach bike I would have had to wait for you ...alot.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 28, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Who cares how long it took? I didn't have any other more important pressing issues.



i did, but rode anyway, before "pressing issues".


SKPC said:


> Mark, lots of climbing, so on your tiki beach bike I would have had to wait for you ...alot.



Pete, You are the Fastest, Best rider i know;
i tell riders about You all the time!
Don't wait for me, i'm WAY back there....



I'm only "Slow" if comparing;
to some i'm _kinda fast....🤣_


----------



## SKPC (Nov 28, 2022)

Fast is relative Mark.  A very ambiguous term. Meaningless really.  On the other hand, time ticks and tocks along "quickly".  Just poking fun at you keeping track bud.~🌥️~


----------



## Craig Allen (Nov 28, 2022)

1901 G&J Rambler chainless.


----------



## ian (Nov 28, 2022)

Slow ride today. Before the rain starts.


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 28, 2022)

Craig Allen said:


> 1901 G&J Rambler chainless.View attachment 1741249



😍😍😍😍🤩🤩🤩🤩👍😎


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 28, 2022)

Happy Monday!🥳
Back to work, riding 'cause i can;
                                                   'cause i get to;
                                                               'cause i love it!🥰


----------



## Miq (Nov 28, 2022)

48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 28, 2022)

Miq said:


> View attachment 1741630View attachment 1741631
> 48 Columbia Cruiser



Really cool😎😎😎😎😎😎😎👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## BF2485 (Nov 28, 2022)

Does riding it up and down the driveway count?? 58 Flying Star with hand shift 2 speed


----------



## phantom (Nov 28, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> Does riding it up and down the driveway count?? 58 Flying Star with hand shift 2 speed
> 
> View attachment 1741639
> 
> View attachment 1741640



It counts for me. Love that bike.


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 28, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> Does riding it up and down the driveway count?? 58 Flying Star with hand shift 2 speed
> 
> View attachment 1741639
> 
> View attachment 1741640



Yes it does with a cool old bike like yours 😎👍


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 29, 2022)

New shifter cable on the 85 Cruiser 5, replaced the seatpost as well.  Rolls through the gears nicely.  80f for the high today, down to the low 30s tonight. 









Every time I see this 80s script on the bike


It reminds me of this.


What were they thinking?


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2022)

Twenty ninth day of November, two thousand and twenty two years later.
 WWII Western Flyer service bike,
ride to work and home.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 29, 2022)

Took the '84 Sierra out for a quick ride after work. A little bit of Christmas cheer on a chilly night in NJ. (temp was about 43 deg at ride time)


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 29, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Took the '84 Sierra out for a quick ride after work. A little bit of Christmas cheer on a chilly night in NJ. (temp was about 43 deg at ride time)
> 
> View attachment 1742127
> 
> ...



Cool Beans 👍👍👍👍👍😎😎😎😎😎😎


----------



## GTBruiser (Nov 29, 2022)

Off to pick up a medication prescription and some groceries for a young, wounded, 




Army Vet that's going thru some hard times.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 29, 2022)

Richard Pope said:


> Cool Beans 👍👍👍👍👍😎😎😎😎😎😎



Remember, about what rode, not commenting….pm..,,


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 30, 2022)

I saw an Owl flying my route this morning.
My light hit him and he pooped right at me.😂
i Swerved right to avoid the mess, but kept my light on him.
He did some awesome "aero dodge" dives twice,
then disappeared flying over Beach Blvd. & Heil.🤓


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 1, 2022)

'96 'Orange' on my misty, cold, morning commute yesterday......


----------



## Cory (Dec 1, 2022)

On a Rollfast this morning in Huntington Beach CA.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 1, 2022)

Happy First day'O-December
Back-and-forth, same/same.🥰
Fountain Valley, Huntington Beach, Westminster, and Huntington Beach, North end.


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 1, 2022)

OMG all this shipping is kicking my @$$! Scored some freebie winter kicks for this bad boy at the local bike project! 26" x 2.35"... Watch out they'll rip your face off if you get too close!


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 1, 2022)

Took the ‘68 out for a long ride on a cool afternoon. A couple of good SoCal rides coming up this weekend - The Cyclone Coaster in Long Beach and CycLAvia in So. Central are both on Sunday.


----------



## Miq (Dec 1, 2022)

Rode out to Gilbert after sunset. 




Stopped at the Crazy Mole and got a Prickly-pear Soft-serve.  Dessert delicacy on a chilly night.  






48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## B@sku (Dec 2, 2022)

Fantastic day, CWC Western Flyer 1953, good rides everyone!!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2022)

B@sku said:


> good rides everyone!!



Better every day!
Threatening rain forecast, so always ready, fully capable
1940 Western Flyer HD
to Newport, Balboa, Wedge.









Great ride with hardly any rain to get me.
Cleveland Welding Co. built solid.🥰


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 2, 2022)

Thee said:


> Rode the moto’s with the boss, she started copying my trials riding, nice gotta start somewhere !!! View attachment 1739520View attachment 1739521View attachment 1739522



Thee your a kid in his fifties!!! Keep it up and live well brother!!! 😎👍🤩😍


----------



## Santee (Dec 2, 2022)

*Rolling on the 1953. Great riding bike. *


----------



## SKPC (Dec 2, 2022)

Escaped late in the day for a ride out to the coast on the 41 Shelby.  Cool, windless, dry riding conditions down here in the never-winter Western U.S. beach flats.


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 2, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Escaped late in the day for a ride out to the coast on the 41 Shelby.  Cool, windless, dry winter riding conditions down here in the never winter Western U.S. beach flats.
> View attachment 1743890
> View attachment 1743888



Great lookin wheels very 😎 the geography is so great looking would like to try it one winter season! I think it would be healthy and 🤩


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 2, 2022)

Santee said:


> View attachment 1743863
> 
> *Rolling on the 1953. Great riding bike. *



I really want one of these they are so cool 😎. How long have you had this and the history of ownership that fascinates me


----------



## ozzie (Dec 2, 2022)

Rode 30 miles on the Kos yesterday. 


Heritage site which was used in a scene as Police HQ in the first Mad Max movie. 




Western side of Melbourne Bay.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 3, 2022)

Using the 'Cycles Morot' as a cargo-bike today!
Delivered some stainless steel, 700B wheelrims as a gift to a local bike shop owner for a vintage project.
Just lashed them together with zip ties and then used the same to attach them to the nearside fork blade and handlebars.....








...another 29 cold miles on this wonderful bicycle.


----------



## tryder (Dec 3, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Using the 'Cycles Morot' as a cargo-bike today!
> Delivered some stainless steel, 700B wheelrims as a gift to a local bike shop owner for a vintage project.
> Just lashed them together with zip ties and then used the same to attach them to the nearside fork blade and handlebars.....
> View attachment 1744081
> ...



That bicycle is amazing.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 3, 2022)

tryder said:


> That bicycle is amazing.



I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2022)

1953 Roadmaster Luxury Liner on the Augusta Canal.


----------



## ian (Dec 3, 2022)

37 out today on a chilly December 3rd.
'48 Monark with Seiss x 2 on the handlebars. Last pic at the coffee shop warming my hands and toes 😀


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Dec 3, 2022)

Beautiful day just got some pedals on my 38 Monark Rocket  Firts time riding since I bought it in the spring is been a long project ..Finally hit the road !


----------



## ian (Dec 3, 2022)

WESTCOASTRIDERS said:


> Beautiful day just got some pedals on my 38 Monark Rocket  Firts time riding since I bought it in the spring is been a long project ..Finally hit the road !
> 
> View attachment 1744400
> 
> ...



Love them Monarks!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2022)

1938 Twinbar Rustjunkie 2-speed 56 miles.😎


----------



## ozzie (Dec 3, 2022)

Early morning ride to the bay on the 7 speed Speedliner. Beautiful Summer’s day to be out riding. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 3, 2022)

WESTCOASTRIDERS said:


> Beautiful day just got some pedals on my 38 Monark Rocket  Firts time riding since I bought it in the spring is been a long project ..Finally hit the road !
> 
> View attachment 1744400
> 
> ...



Great job cool design and yours has a ton of bad xss character! Any cool stories of its owner history, or while on the hunt for it, or any of its parts? Ps is the cross bar on handle bar strong enough for that gooseneck? Please re assess placing in the original position brother! Super Dave Osborne……😎👍😀🤩😍


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 3, 2022)

Or let “Thee” take it for some trials …..He’ll try anything 😂😂😂😂😂😂👍😎…A joke directed at “Thee”. You did an awesome job in my opinion Westcoastrider!Thank you


----------



## Thee (Dec 3, 2022)

Richard Pope said:


> Or let “Thee” take it for some trials …..He’ll try anything 😂😂😂😂😂😂👍😎…A joke directed at “Thee”. You did an awesome job in my opinion Westcoastrider!Thank you



Awe man that’s a helluva compliment @Richard Pope !! hell ya ! I’ll put that puppy to the test !! Right after I move that neck !!  To a survivable crash scenario 😂😆🤣


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 3, 2022)

Thee said:


> Awe man that’s a helluva compliment @Richard Pope !! hell ya ! I’ll put that puppy to the test !! Right after I move that neck !!  To a survivable crash scenario 😂😆🤣



LMAO 😂 thought you would like that one Evel


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 3, 2022)

Thee said:


> Awe man that’s a helluva compliment @Richard Pope !! hell ya ! I’ll put that puppy to the test !! Right after I move that neck !!  To a survivable crash scenario 😂😆🤣



LMAO


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 4, 2022)

1941 Western Flyer tall tank. This is one of my favorite riders


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 4, 2022)

..


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 4, 2022)

Great 🦖 picture Rolando! @Kickstand3


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 4, 2022)

Wow , this has become more of comments than bikes you rode today! Some people’s kids I guess! What I rode yesterday!










Remember kids pms are for comments and questions! Let’s get it back to the pictures as post one asked for….lmao


----------



## Thee (Dec 4, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Wow , this has become more of comments than bikes you rode today! Some people’s kids I guess! What I rode yesterday!View attachment 1745186
> View attachment 1745187
> 
> View attachment 1745188
> ...



No! Post one is a paragraph , post two is a comment! post three is a comment! Post 5 is a comment! So on and so forth for 8 years hahahaha 🤪😜 damn cops lol, and it’s not what bike you rode yesterday Dave lmao


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 4, 2022)

Today’s ride in beautiful sunny comfortable weather, 18 miles on the 73 Continental.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 4, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1745034
> 
> ...



Yeah... um... sure... a Christmas tree and a big lizard...

I think thats the first Christmas / tyrannosaur photo series I’ve ever seen. Its a bit disturbing really.

So now we have to compete with those for our Christmas goose? Damn global warming.



I did get a few bikes out today, its sunny but 32F so I can’t say I’m too inspired to ride.

got the Gazelle out to try out the new saddle, and then the Centurion to try it with the saddle it inherited from the Gazelle.



only a Gazelle could make a Brooks B33 look like a normal sized saddle.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> sure... a Christmas tree



Merry Christmas!
Today, 1937 Syracuse to Newport Beach.🥰


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 4, 2022)

A few odd color Christmas trees on the gritty streets of South Central during CycLAvia. Rode the ‘68 and ‘84 Schwinns with my friend Kevin and a few thousand others - good food and good vibes down there today.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2022)

Balboa "Wedge" is foggy like Christmas!!!









Great group of riders, riding bikes, for fun!



Great day to ride; 60+ miles, ringing Bells, laughing all the way.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 4, 2022)

Rode my long out-and-back today up San Diego Creek on the straight-bar Shelby Flyer.












Yesterday rode the Shelby Flyer motobike.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 4, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Merry Christmas!
> Today, 1937 Syracuse to Newport Beach.🥰
> View attachment 1745347



Excellent, no giant lizards offering to gnaw tires or injest the Christmas goose!


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 4, 2022)

Did some exploring around the "lovely" City of Bayonne, NJ on the '71 Suburban. Bayonne has been the subject of jokes for decades, going all the way back to the Honeymooners. It's an old industrial town, once the site of Standard Oil. There are still numerous oil tanks. This is their 9/11 Memorial, a gift from Vladimir Putin and the Russian people


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 4, 2022)

Cyclone coaster ride Christmas edition in the books


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Dec 4, 2022)

Richard Pope said:


> Great job cool design and yours has a ton of bad xss character! Any cool stories of its owner history, or while on the hunt for it, or any of its parts? Ps is the cross bar on handle bar strong enough for that gooseneck? Please re assess placing in the original position brother! Super Dave Osborne……😎👍😀🤩😍



Thank you  I found the bike Here on the cabe the story goes it was found  abandoned in Chicago in some basement had been sitting there for decades   My intentions at firts were to buy it as a donor and use the tank and some of the parts on another Monark Im building but After I got it here I realized all the potential it had so Instead of parting it out I started to look for the parts it was missing like rear rack,saddle and bars  by the way those are not regular crossbars  those are dual position bars with a non-slip stem designed to be mounted either way for short kids or tall kids , the diameter is the same on the whole bar and crossbar the were only available for a few years hardto find 
 Thank you for interest ! 👍🏽


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 5, 2022)

Richard Pope said:


> Great job cool design and yours has a ton of bad xss character! Any cool stories of its owner history, or while on the hunt for it, or any of its parts? Ps is the cross bar on handle bar strong enough for that gooseneck? Please re assess placing in the original position brother! Super Dave Osborne……😎👍😀🤩😍






WESTCOASTRIDERS said:


> Thank you  I found the bike Here on the cabe the story goes it was found  abandoned in Chicago in some basement had been sitting there for decades   My intentions at firts were to buy it as a donor and use the tank and some of the parts on another Monark Im building but After I got it here I realized all the potential it had so Instead of parting it out I started to look for the parts it was missing like rear rack,saddle and bars  by the way those are not regular crossbars  those are dual position bars with a non-slip stem designed to be mounted either way for short kids or tall kids , the diameter is the same on the whole bar and crossbar the were only available for a few years hardto find
> Thank you for interest ! 👍🏽
> 
> View attachment 1745620
> ...



Plus they just add to the "COOL" factor.....nice bike...


----------



## ian (Dec 5, 2022)

Thee said:


> No! Post one is a paragraph , post two is a comment! post three is a comment! Post 5 is a comment! So on and so forth for 8 years hahahaha 🤪😜 damn cops lol, and it’s not what bike you rode yesterday Dave lmao



Now boys....you get along, you hear?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 5, 2022)

Lovely day here, the AM bike ride, and after work ride home,
bump the "Better" side of the day.😎


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 5, 2022)

30F this morning, a bit cold for the motorcycle, so I rode the bicycle to work instead.

they all thought I was nuts when I showed up at work but then... it _is_ a bicycle shop isn’t it?

I gotta admit, the Gazelle looked good parked next to all the carbon road bikes in the shop, and it weighed more than three of them combined as well!


----------



## Santee (Dec 5, 2022)

Rolling the 41 Rollfast tall frame. Stopped to say hi to Ringo.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 5, 2022)

A very fine run out to the Ocean late today on the fat little Westfield single speed.  Trees have the answer to your questions..


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 6, 2022)

Today’s ride, 16.7 miles on the 55 Spitfire. Beautiful partly sunny weather in the low 70s. 






My legs said NO to this climb!.





These lads are out cruising but be aware of Wally!


----------



## Thee (Dec 6, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> Today’s ride, 16.7 miles on the 55 Spitfire. Beautiful partly sunny weather in the low 70s.
> 
> View attachment 1746360
> 
> ...



You found the only incline in FL bridges haha


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 6, 2022)

Thee said:


> You found the only incline in FL bridges haha



Actually there are several out here used over main busy roads. I know of 3 in my area, all mostly used for cycling. 
Theres a town about 45 minutes from my house called Claremont and it actually has hills! Doesn’t look like Florida at all lol.


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 6, 2022)

Went out for a ride through the hood on the ‘81 Cruiser 5. Cool and windless day, just right.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 6, 2022)

Rained on me this morning's ride, pedaled out of it.
Spare socks in the truck, just for such occasions.😎


----------



## Miq (Dec 6, 2022)

After work ride to Gilbert. 






48 Columbia


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 7, 2022)

Super-Cool riding under the 99.5% Full Moon to work this morning.
Magic bike.


----------



## Santee (Dec 7, 2022)

Rolling the hood on the 1959.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 7, 2022)

Worked early on the house and rode later in the day.  Out to the coast through the Talbert natural area, the preferred route, on the 36 Shelby streamline.


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 7, 2022)

Out on a CHILLY night ride on the FATBIKE


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 7, 2022)

WESTCOASTRIDERS said:


> Thank you  I found the bike Here on the cabe the story goes it was found  abandoned in Chicago in some basement had been sitting there for decades   My intentions at firts were to buy it as a donor and use the tank and some of the parts on another Monark Im building but After I got it here I realized all the potential it had so Instead of parting it out I started to look for the parts it was missing like rear rack,saddle and bars  by the way those are not regular crossbars  those are dual position bars with a non-slip stem designed to be mounted either way for short kids or tall kids , the diameter is the same on the whole bar and crossbar the were only available for a few years hardto find
> Thank you for interest ! 👍🏽
> 
> View attachment 1745620
> ...



Wicked cool bars 😎👍I like your positioning now I know is designed!!! More character 😎


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 8, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Super-Cool riding under the 99.5% Full Moon to work this morning.



Looks the same, but now 99.5% Waning Gibbous moon this morning's ride.


----------



## ozzie (Dec 8, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Looks the same, but now 99.5% Waning Gibbous moon this morning's ride.
> View attachment 1747455View attachment 1747456



I need a new job so I can ride every day like you.


----------



## Miq (Dec 8, 2022)

Gilbert ride. Took this moon pic over the Corbell Substation for my electrified solar system brother @tripple3.  






48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 9, 2022)

ozzie said:


> I need a new job so I can ride every day like you.



Growing through time, stronger, better every day. Choose wisely.🥰


Miq said:


> Gilbert ride. Took this moon pic over the Corbell Substation for my electrified solar system brother @tripple3.



Power Grid; Solar System; Brother/Sister; Trees; IT'S ALL Connected.
That's just the "Tip"
of the
Iceberg.🤓😎🥸
Glimpse shot in action 12/08/2022 5:30 AM setting full moon, High Voltage "Transmission" lines, Graham Ave/Research HB
"Caliber Collision"!
WHAT!!!🙌



What do we know?
...no idea; only imagine; like a Child.🥰


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 9, 2022)

Taking a before work cruise with my girl


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 9, 2022)

Haven’t been on my 74 Le Tour for a while so out today on a 21 mile ride with beautiful sunny 72 degrees.


























.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 9, 2022)

Velvet has not been out this December; Happy Fenderless Friday; Free from Work, forty-two degrees when pedaling away.



Waning Gibbous Moon before sunrise.



Semper-Fi, thank you for your service and commitment.



1935 Huffman built moto-bike, bombed the Big drop at the cliffs.



Gorgeous clear skies get Goodyear Blimp flying to see.



Turned around to chase Brother Timothy, and his Big-Ring Bianchi.
What a Ride!


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 9, 2022)

Rode the Pierce B.R. Amateur Racer today, for the last time, it's heading back home to New York, to its new home.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 9, 2022)

SALUDOS @ TODOS.!!!

Today The Weather on The Greatest
 CLEVELAND OH. All day (44/46...idk).T.W.)
Rare in December... 👀 😜👀
Soo, i ride Esta de Nena...😍🥰😍











Have a Beautiful Day W.F&F.!!!
Be Happy.!!!✌️🤝👏💓💯💓✌️🤝🙏


----------



## SKPC (Dec 9, 2022)

Late ride out to the coast. 34 Shelby moto.


----------



## Santee (Dec 9, 2022)

Dyno Roadster on this Friday. Smooth rider.


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## ballooney (Dec 9, 2022)

Shake down ride tonight…


----------



## buck hughes (Dec 10, 2022)

took my Hibbard for a ride.


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 10, 2022)

Worksman Newsboy

























Cool blue Orb!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 10, 2022)

Garibaldi-clear water, Waning Gibbous moon in the clear skies,
1937 AERO KING, Schwinn DBR, 32 miles to Sweetie's work Christmas Party,
wishing "Merry Christmas" to every being seen.🥳


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 10, 2022)

Had the '92 Trek 720 out for a 10.7 mile ride today. A raw, dreary, cold day here in NJ. Temp was 41 deg. at ride time. What better conditions to visit this lonely waterfront park in Bayonne , NJ? It is right next to a massive drydock and 24 hour container port.  Truly an urban paradise!  You can see the Manhattan and Brooklyn skylines as well as the  Verrazano Bridge, and the Tear Drop Memorial that was gifted  by Russia. It is situated to be directly in line with the site of the former Twin Towers


----------



## ozzie (Dec 10, 2022)

Rode the rat ‘78 Suburban into the city today and then out to the bay. Strong swirling winds with a thunderstorm expected later. Its been a very weird start to summer in the Southern part of Australia with record rain and low temperatures. 


Melbourne Town Hall




Bourke Street Mall




Port Melbourne






Port Melbourne Beach


----------



## SKPC (Dec 10, 2022)

52 Monarch with the fast wheels on a long out and back today.


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 10, 2022)

SKPC said:


> 52 Monarch with the fast wheels on a long out and back today.
> View attachment 1748827
> View attachment 1748828
> View attachment 1748829


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 10, 2022)

Rode my 1938 Elgin with my clock in the headlight lol. Great ride cold as a witches hands here in Western New York 29 degrees and very windy and cold!


----------



## mrg (Dec 10, 2022)

Supposed to rain tomorrow so rode the Spit5 over to check out the Circle in case I don't make it tomorrow.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 11, 2022)

This is the view I got up to this morning, they’ll be salting the dickens out of the roads next...

poop.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 11, 2022)

I rode my Elgin Moto bike in the Lights Parade last night & shared some Peppermint Schnapps with @palepainter .
It was fun!! 















Christmas stocking saddle bags. 😂  😂


----------



## ian (Dec 11, 2022)

Out on the '37 Shelby on a 37 degree morning. At least my double shot latte warmed me up.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 11, 2022)

I got in a little play time around the neighborhood and in the park. The winter warrior,  tearing it up for another year.


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 11, 2022)

1955 Hornet step thru (Salt Bike rescued from neighbors basement in October siting on the spokes rotted for decades)  new rims and tires  fun ride for winter!!!! 
Put up the Christmas decorations today. Wife is happy!!!
Finally ...time to go for a night ride ...,,,it was a blast 😀👍👍👍until a salt truck on the same street as I was and dusted my path with rock salt. 😊😁🤨. Lots a fun ..,,life is good on two wheels 🎄🎄🎄🎄🚵🚵‍♂️🥶🥶🥶🥶🥶❄️☃️⛄️


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 11, 2022)

1st real snow tonight!


----------



## Jimmy V (Dec 11, 2022)

Rode with friends in Grand Rapids,Michigan. Downtown Christmas ride. 35 degrees no snow. Mine is the ‘62 Typhoon with the basket.


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 12, 2022)

Cat tracks


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 12, 2022)

Took the ‘68 Typhoon BMX’er out after the rains this morning.
As well, an odd looking duck 🦆 ?


----------



## SKPC (Dec 12, 2022)

Hood & Hound ride late today on the Westfield fat after the rains cycled through.


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 12, 2022)

GTBruiser said:


> Off to pick up a medication prescription and some groceries for a young, wounded, View attachment 1742178
> 
> Army Vet that's going thru some hard times.



You make us proud brother 👲🏻🎄😎👍


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 12, 2022)

Dried up, so this one…. Depending on which “expert “ on here it’s a 46,47,48…lol either way killer rider even with straight post…






Was cold as a witches teat in an iron bra….had to have a coldie to warm up


----------



## Sven (Dec 12, 2022)

Took the '64  Varsity out today on the Three Notch. 



The leaves are thick at the Veterans Home



Reflection of the nice blue sky. 



Rollin



Great ride. No more slacking.  Went for my annual physical.  Got a D-.
25 lbs over since last year. BP is high AF. 158 /90.  



RIDE SAFE GANG


----------



## B@sku (Dec 13, 2022)

I love this bike, it rides so smoothly… WF 1953, good rides for everyone!!!


----------



## ozzie (Dec 13, 2022)

B@sku said:


> I love this bike, it rides so smoothly… WF 1953, good rides for everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 1750620



That is one sweet WF.


----------



## B@sku (Dec 13, 2022)

ozzie said:


> That is one sweet WF.



Thx 😊


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 13, 2022)

B@sku said:


> Thx 😊



Stunning bike!  It has a perfect patina.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2022)

Riding again is so sweet.🥳


----------



## ian (Dec 13, 2022)

B@sku said:


> I love this bike, it rides so smoothly… WF 1953, good rides for everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 1750620



That's a Saweeeet ride!


----------



## B@sku (Dec 13, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Stunning bike!  It has a perfect patina.



Thx 👍


----------



## B@sku (Dec 13, 2022)

ian said:


> That's a Saweeeet ride!



Thx !!


----------



## palepainter (Dec 13, 2022)

Finally got some decent airtime today on this in the 20 degree weather.   1936 Shelby Muscle Truck conversion.   Definitely needs a drag chute,  😀


----------



## Sven (Dec 13, 2022)

I road this Dutch (Netherlands) bicycle for a 10+ mile road test.  My boss got two bicycles a Raleigh Kodiak and this Sparta Marathon for $20.  He just wanted the Raleigh and gifted me this one.



I have found very little information about these bikes.





Neat rear wheel built in lock.



Front wheel is in need of a slight truing.


End of the North trail head. The coolest thing was that my BP was 118 / 74  twenty minutes after I stopped riding. 



RIDE SAFE GANG !


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 13, 2022)

Sven said:


> I road this Dutch (Netherlands) bicycle for a 10+ mile road test.  My boss got two bicycles a Raleigh Kodiak and this Sparta Marathon for $20.  He just wanted the Raleigh and gifted me this one.
> View attachment 1750857
> I have found very little information about these bikes.
> View attachment 1750861View attachment 1750862
> ...



Great day .,,Great Heath ...Cool Bike Enjoy it ...Key-to continued success in life’s enjoyment!! 👍😎🎉


----------



## Sven (Dec 14, 2022)

Decided to pedal on in work today on my "Billy Bike" .




Bundled up and ready to ride.



Pretty dark for 6:30 out here.



Made it to work parked next to the boss' s other bargin bike , a Trek mountain bike




Short day, we mixed  a hundred and casted a few statues. Too cold To point up. Temp is now 34°, rode north a few miles to the bank



Then stopped to get my daughter a gift card.



Good day.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 14, 2022)

Any day you stumble across a small pile of Schwinn stuff is a good day! I scored this complete '79 Stingray II & '69? Stingray Pixie. All I had to do was air up the tires on the '79 and zoom I was back to the shop without a hitch. It rides great but I could only pedal standing up! The Pixie was a little harder to manage but also made the trip 😉 unscathed! Both of these are going to be up for grabs.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 14, 2022)

12/14/2022 almost there....


----------



## SKPC (Dec 14, 2022)

Black and Chrome 41 Shelby Hiawatha today and yesterday the 34 Shelby Flyer moto, both late in the day escapes from pressing house repairs. Beautiful cool weather riding down in the cali flats the last two days.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 14, 2022)

I never ride bikes when it is cold. it would have to be at least 60 out. I think I hate the cold more than regular people.


----------



## Santee (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 15, 2022)

Out on the fatbike again , I need to get back on one of my old phantoms but pedaling this big ol fatbike keeps me warm here in the Ohio winter time , happy holidays cabers !


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2022)

Today, was very similar to yesterday,
just a lil' less light from the Waning, now Third Quarter Moon;
Heavy Duty Western Flyer,
like no other.🥰


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 15, 2022)

Took the Heavy Duti grocery getter to the PO today with the outgoing mail.
Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 15, 2022)

39 curvy frame Elgin 

Between work and weather, it's been crazy getting a ride in.


----------



## Santee (Dec 15, 2022)

Rolling on the Firestone errand bike. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## SKPC (Dec 15, 2022)

37 Westfield fatso. Late sprint out to the coast in cool, grey, windless weather after a very productive day getting stuff done.


----------



## Sven (Dec 16, 2022)

Shot up to the bank on my '64 after work to cash my check.



A double whammy  a reflection and shadow.



Stopped at my wife's salon to get a gift certificate. 



Then rode south about 5 miles



Turned around and back up north with a steady headwind. Trying to keep a decent cadence. 



Not trying to harp on the Blood pressure  thing.....But out of curiosity I checked it as soon as I got off the bike . I checked it 20 minutes later it was 121/73. 



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Santee (Dec 16, 2022)

Took out the 2011 Project 346 “Basman” for 16 mile cruise. Merry Christmas all!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 16, 2022)

SKPC said:


> a very productive day getting stuff done.



Congratulations on all your accomplishments!
i considered doing some stuff, but just kept riding;
productively!🥳



twas a beautiful morning,



took this e.b.i. for you Pete @SKPC 
wiped it down and lubed the chain, thinking of U😘



cartridge bearing front hub and B.B. 28 spoke light wheels, fast runner.



my buddy DAGZ saw me and flipped around to roll back to the tower.



Met Marty @cyclingday for lunch at Woody's
back to the river trail, to head home.



Fenderless Friday 72+ miles, wishing Merry Christmas to All.🥰


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 16, 2022)

Long Friday ride on the ‘81 Spicy Chestnut Cruiser 5. Have a great weekend, all!


----------



## ian (Dec 16, 2022)

Santee said:


> Took out the 2011 Project 346 “Basman” for 16 mile cruise. Merry Christmas all!View attachment 1752480
> View attachment 1752481
> 
> View attachment 1752482



Low and slow?


----------



## SKPC (Dec 16, 2022)

Good to hear Mark, last time I saw your bike the chain looked like it never had seen lube ever!  You should really keep the chain clean and lubed for so many reasons right?  Today a short, never-winter ride in clear and warming weather on the *Blue Shelby Streamline. *ebi.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 16, 2022)

This one, working out kinks to give to our niece for Xmas…I’m old so step through right?🤪lmfao














Pretty cool rider, now to tear down and rebuild it for her for Christmas! She’s well deserving and been asking for awhile for me to build her one!


----------



## ozzie (Dec 16, 2022)

The weather is finally improving down south in Australia. Jumped on my custom ‘98 Trek
for a blast around town. I built it earlier this year using a ‘98 Trek frame, Electra wheels, Als Rapid Transit bars, prewar Elgin fork & chainguard and CWC gothic fenders. Fast bike with modern short chain stays.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 17, 2022)

Morning ride on the Pierce Motor Bike, low 30s is stupid weather.


----------



## Greg Kozak (Dec 17, 2022)

I wish it would get up to 30 degrees.


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 17, 2022)

Greg Kozak said:


> I wish it would get up to 30 degrees.



Me too !!! Snowing on today’s ride..wd40 ‘d the heck out of the bike lol


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2022)

44 degrees when i pedaled away.



Saturday regulars, stopped for a Christmas pic!



Get it early on Saturday; lots of stuff to do.🥰


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 17, 2022)

I took this 1892 Iver Johnson out for a spin around the lakes of Byrd Park, incidentally construction on this lake and park was completed in 1888 and the park with adjoining amusement park was considered a cycling destination from inception. 
These images of the park are from around 1900.


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 17, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I took this 1892 Iver Johnson out for a spin around the lakes of Byrd Park, incidentally construction on this lake and park was completed in 1888 and the park with adjoining amusement park was considered a cycling destination from inception.
> These images of the park are from around 1900.
> 
> View attachment 1752967
> ...



Very Interesting and 😎


----------



## sccruiser (Dec 17, 2022)

Heard it was snowing downtown 😎


----------



## Thee (Dec 17, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> 44 degrees when i pedaled away.
> View attachment 1752966
> Saturday regulars, stopped for a Christmas pic!
> View attachment 1752969
> Get it early on Saturday; lots of stuff to do.🥰



Ahh the isthmus !! I can almost see the quarry  and bird rock too!! 🏝️🏝️


----------



## Thee (Dec 17, 2022)

Haven’t been on a bike for @ least three weeks Ronavid? 🤧😷😵 finally mounted up for some fresh air !! 

No danger of shooting my eye out on the RedRyder 😆 - I think it’s got Posi 🤣😊


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 17, 2022)

Thee said:


> Haven’t been on a bike for @ least three weeks Ronavid? 🤧😷😵 finally mounted up for some fresh air !! View attachment 1752988No danger of shooting my eye out on the RedRyder 😆 - I think it’s got Posi 🤣😊View attachment 1753000



Thee great to see you up on big red …. Missed the Theeentertainment glad your better brother… keep both wheels on the ground for a little while! Lol😉🙃🙃🙃🙂😊


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 18, 2022)

Santee said:


> Took out the 2011 Project 346 “Basman” for 16 mile cruise. Merry Christmas all!View attachment 1752480
> View attachment 1752481
> 
> View attachment 1752482


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 18, 2022)

Late Saturday night ride after work on the fatbike 27 degrees but after about 10 minutes on this big beast you are plenty warm , 1300 lumen light on my helmet is super bright , happy holidays cabers  !


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 18, 2022)

A little cool this morning but that’s ok. Every one enjoy the Ride.


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 18, 2022)

I kno


Thee said:


> I’ve done this test View attachment 1727634American metal & alloy & some Japanese alloy - hands down winner in all category’s ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️View attachment 1727635Dead last ⭐️⭐️ With two speeds - did chug up hill in first gear while seated , ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️ Five stars for noise & fun 😆😂🤣😎



I know you love big red, but the Green Hornet is my Fave! Will you ever sell her what’s the story on when and where you acquired her? Rick


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 18, 2022)

1937 Colson Scout today.










Happy Hanukkah kids.


----------



## Thee (Dec 18, 2022)

Richard Pope said:


> I kno
> 
> I know you love big red, but the Green Hornet is my Fave! Will you ever sell her what’s the story on when and where you acquired her? Rick



Thanks ! Long story I’ll send you a PM !


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2022)

Happy Sunday= Riding Day!
1936 Electric, lighting up the trail...



Merry Christmas...



What a ride...



to the water tower in Sunset Beach, then back to the river trail, up to Orange...



whole bunch of cool bikes and riders there...



chased down this Hot Rod to meet Mike Curtis, friend of Chip Foose...



and one more Q.C., friend/rider/Video master, (imo)
climbed Mt. Wilson on that 1995 Stump Jumper recently.
Great, beautiful, wonder-filled day, to ride around on old bikes.🥰


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 18, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> 1937 Colson Scout today.
> 
> View attachment 1753773
> 
> ...



Cool wheels Pierce! I like the surprise bike debut they are all great and fun lookers! Nice work acquiring your collection


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 18, 2022)

Rode to Hoboken, NJ to meet up with a couple of friends for lunch.  Route was via Liberty State Park and the Hudson River Waterfront Walkway. 38F on a beautiful late Fall day here in NJ. Ellis Island, Statue of Liberty, and the NYC skyline including 1 World Trade Center are among the sights.  Got a late start back and the last leg of the ride was in the dark in a somewhat gritty neighborhood.


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 18, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Rode to Hoboken, NJ to meet up with a couple of friends for lunch.  Route was via Liberty State Park and the Hudson River Waterfront Walkway. 38F on a beautiful late Fall day here in NJ. Ellis Island, Statue of Liberty, and the NYC skyline including 1 World Trade Center are among the sights.  Got a late start back and the last leg of the ride was in the dark in a somewhat gritty neighborhood.
> 
> View attachment 1753835
> 
> ...


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 18, 2022)

Doc that sounds like a perfect day , so great 😀 and filled with awesome  happiness !!!! Keep livin like that and your living life to fullest and you’ll be doing it a lot longer with health and longevity! Plan you returns sooner sunlight short !!! Merry Christmas brother ( having a hot tottie after my ride cold here lol


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 18, 2022)

Richard Pope said:


> Doc that sounds like a perfect day , so great 😀 and filled with awesome  happiness !!!! Keep livin like that and your living life to fullest and you’ll be doing it a lot longer with health and longevity! Plan you returns sooner sunlight short !!! Merry Christmas brother ( having a hot tottie after my ride cold here lol



Thanks so much for the kind words, Richard! Hot tottie sounds good. LOL  I was glad I took the bike the entire distance both ways. Originally, I was going to drive part way and ride. Ended up being nearly 20 miles round trip. Definitely have to head back earlier, but it's easy to get lost in conversation.

Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 19, 2022)

I met some friends for the Old Bikes Club ride in Denver yesterday with my Elgin Moto bike. A small crowd of 6 made it out for the day with temps in the mid 30's. Chilly but fun!












Notice the thing with 2 wheels in the background.... 😂  😂 Thus endeth another great year of OBC rides. Looking forward to the next!

Merry Christmas!🎄🎅


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 19, 2022)

The Elgin Moto is stunning!  Great pics. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 19, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> The Elgin Moto is stunning!  Great pics. Merry Christmas!




Thank you! My latest build & a blast to ride. Merry Christmas to you & your loved ones!


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 19, 2022)

Have not ridden the repop Roadmaster in a while. Smooth comfy 16 mile ride with low 60s temp.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 19, 2022)

Rode this one yesterday, didn’t get a chance to post it…


----------



## Thee (Dec 19, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Rode this one yesterday, didn’t get a chance to post it…View attachment 1754435
> View attachment 1754436
> 
> View attachment 1754437
> ...



Cool arrow pins on that one ! 😎


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 19, 2022)

Back to work riding '40 Western Flyer, under the Waning Crescent Moon;
also a 16 mile loop.


----------



## ozzie (Dec 19, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Rode to Hoboken, NJ to meet up with a couple of friends for lunch.  Route was via Liberty State Park and the Hudson River Waterfront Walkway. 38F on a beautiful late Fall day here in NJ. Ellis Island, Statue of Liberty, and the NYC skyline including 1 World Trade Center are among the sights.  Got a late start back and the last leg of the ride was in the dark in a somewhat gritty neighborhood.
> 
> View attachment 1753835
> 
> ...



Very cool photos of one of my favorite cities. In ‘91 as a backpacker I did a bike tour through central park with a few mates. A longer ride around Manhattan and surrounding areas is on my bucket list.


----------



## ozzie (Dec 19, 2022)

Beautiful summer’s morning downunder in Melbourne. I got in a ride before work to the bay and returned through Albert Park where I came across some white Rosellas having breakfast. The Speedliner (purchased as a stripped out ‘98 Luxury Liner frame only) with great geometry by the wizards at CWC. Built with a Schwinn Corvette fork and Facebook marketplace $20 set of Araya rims and Shimano 7 speed hub.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 20, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Merry Christmas!





Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Merry Christmas to you & your loved ones!



Merry Christmas to you two!
Smaller sliver of the Waning Crescent moon this morning.
Wearing a cap under my helmet to keep warm.
Enjoying the ride both ways.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 21, 2022)

Merry Christmas Mark!! 🎄🎅 Keep on truckin'!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 21, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Merry Christmas Mark!! 🎄🎅 Keep on truckin'!



Merry Christmas every day! 
Ride-truck; truck-Ride!!!
Again today.🥳


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 21, 2022)

Took this old girl out for a ride today before the weather gets bad tomorrow. 

1941 Elgin ladies sports deluxe.


----------



## Thee (Dec 21, 2022)

Rode some heavy metal 🤟🏻



🌴🌴🌴


----------



## gkeep (Dec 21, 2022)

Been getting out to meet our M-W-F ride group at 7am. The last three weeks we've had a lot of mornings in the low 40s down in to the low 30s. Plenty of layers to keep the core worm but the feet always go numb after about 45 minutes. But the morning skies, water and wildlife make it all worth it.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 22, 2022)

Great pics @gkeep ! I suggest merino wool cycling socks. They're wonderful!


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 22, 2022)

I've been off the bikes for almost two weeks. 
A bout of influenza followed by a very cold spell of icy/snowy weather kept me housebound. 
Finally returned to riding to work on the '96 'Orange' on Tuesday.....




Rode the 1907 'Morot' yesterday,  but no photos. 

Today I rode the beat-up '59 'Vindec'.
Had an appointment with my cardiologist for my big annual check-up and scans.
Rode to the local train station then caught the train to Oxford, followed by a ride from the train station a few miles to the hospital. 
Then did it all in reverse later on.
I used the 'Vindec' as it is the only one of my bikes I feel comfortable with leaving unattended (but obviously securely locked) in Oxford, which is notoriously rife with bicycle thieves.
It looks so bad it wouldn't get a second glance from them.....




...pictured outside a typical Oxford college building in the backstreets of town.

Keep warm people!
I hear you are getting some exceptionally cold weather across the pond.


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 22, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> I've been off the bikes for almost two weeks.
> A bout of influenza followed by a very cold spell of icy/snowy weather kept me housebound.
> Finally returned to riding to work on the '96 'Orange' on Tuesday.....
> View attachment 1755973
> ...



Thanks Buddy, glad you are feeling better!

I love that Orange!  😍


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 22, 2022)

Major winter storm brewing according to Environment Canada... batten down the hatches and pull on the long undees they say...

so I’ve been outside playing.


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 22, 2022)

Klunking my 1959 Huffman Monark,  Chino Hills, CA. 🎄🎅


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 22, 2022)

SALUDOS @ TODOS.!!! ✌️  🤝  ✌️

Just Waiting for @ Big Snow storm,👀🤪🧐

Well Not Rare around Here On THE, GREATEST CLEVELAND OH..😍🥰🤲

Come on Snow.! Come on Snow.!..hahaha

Until We Wait Wait...I Just Ride The only,

Postwar bike I have...Sad & Very BLESS Too.

Had These bike..🤝🤲🤝 and I know Why.!!

 R.master 1954 L.Liner...✌️👀✌️🥰👀✌️





















39/40 Degrees F....Nooo Problema.!!
Short Bk. Ride but Pretty 😍 Pretty good...


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 22, 2022)

Looking like a white Xmas!


----------



## mrg (Dec 23, 2022)

A few laps around the old Space Center on Big Red


----------



## Santee (Dec 23, 2022)

Riding with the Pokeman crew yesterday



.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 23, 2022)

The “weather” predicted arrived right on schedule with the temperature dropping 30 degrees to 7F since this morning . Its currently snowing sideways outside with wind gusts to 55mph.

so no ride today!

i don’t think I’ve ever seen the barometer over quite so far...


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2022)

Look How Good it is!!!





Merry Christmas!






12/23/2022 1936 Electric, 44 miles of Pacific power & light.🥰🥳🤓😎😍


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 23, 2022)

Stupid cold here in North Texas, but iv been working on my
girls 40 Huffy . So I took it for a short shake down.
Marry Christmas Cabers !


----------



## Santee (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 24, 2022)

Mary Christmas Cabers
It’s warming up was 21 when my girl and I took off


----------



## ian (Dec 24, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Mary Christmas Cabers
> 
> View attachment 1757134



Back atcha.


----------



## ozzie (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas everyone. Wish you all a great day with family and friends.

Beautiful day for a ride on the ‘53 Roadmaster Pleasure Liner.


----------



## OLD PSYCLE (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas to all my fellow Cabers...


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 24, 2022)

It's Christmas Eve Cabers! Very chilly up here in VT today! I've made it out of the apartment only once earlier to get supplies and then ran back to warmth. These pictures are from yesterday. Kicking it on the Noodleflow 9000! Got my buddy Ross and his girlfriend Megan's super rad FTW mountain bikes all perfectly encapsulated for their trip to New Zealand! Stay warm folks!


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 24, 2022)

Cruisin around town on the champion this fine 65 degree pre Christmas afternoon


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2022)

Cruisin' to wish Merry Christmas to every being seen!
Merry Christmas to all CABErs!!!
For  the children, Christmas Love Joy & Peace!🥳


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 24, 2022)

These are from yesterday's ride - took the '84 Sierra for a short 2.5 mile ride to see the aftermath of  a winter storm that had moved through. We dodged the bullet on snow, but had some real coastal flooding. The boardwalk was clogged with debris that came in with the storm surge. Temperature was about 29 at ride time (4pm) and was plunging quickly, having dropped from the 50's in the morning. Winds were gusting to 50+ mph. Overnight temps dropped to 9 deg F, with the wind chill below zero.   I rode today, but did not take any photos. It was 14 deg at ride time, and I did 6 miles.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 24, 2022)

Sposed to be sunny and warm, but foggy and cold! Still fun Xmas eve ride!


























Couple spots had a little sun ☀️


----------



## Sven (Dec 24, 2022)

I rode a few days ago before the "Bomb Cyclone" hit Southern MD.
Just getting around to posting it.




Stopped by the shop to watch my boss put new brakes pads on his $10 Raleigh Kodiak.



I left the shop and rode up the the Market to find Mrs Yoder was busy cleaning up their buggy. Last day at the market. It'll reopen at Easter.



Hitting the swamp's boardwalk



An upside down reflection. 



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## MP12965 (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## MP12965 (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## dnc1 (Dec 25, 2022)

Rode the 1925/6 'Rexor' for the first time this Christmas morning.....





Wallingford was very quiet at daybreak....






...just a few dog walkers to wish a " Merry Christmas!" to; all of whom were quite surprised to see a Santa lookalike cruising past by candlelight.....








...I wish you all a Merry Christmas too from across the pond!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas!!!
EXCITED for The DAY!!! 
OMG!
i wake up this way every day....😊



Pacific Power & Light, Light For All, News carrier/Herald-Daily, Boy & his bike, like the Drummer Boy, *ride my All for Him*;
Pa rum-pum-pum Pum, Ri-aye-i-aye-ride, ride all the days, that i can.
"It's a Gift, i'm gonna ride it."🥳

The present....🥰


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 25, 2022)

Happy Holidays Cabers


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 25, 2022)

Twas a Wonder-Filled ride, this 25th Day-O-December, 2022
1936 Electric, 32 miles.
Merry Christmas!🥳





Having that lil' pump, got me home for Pan-cakes.
Stopped 4 times to re-air the front tire, about 7 miles from here.
Fun times, laughing any way.🥳


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 25, 2022)

Christmas Day downtown Santa Rosa, don’t be shy, ride ‘em don’t hide ‘em!


----------



## ballooney (Dec 25, 2022)

The best part of Christmas is that it slows my teenage son down enough to go for a ride!  Woohoo!  
40 Greeny and 36 motorbike.


----------



## Cory (Dec 25, 2022)

Went on a Christmas ride in Downtown Huntington Beach Ca. On my Rollfast today.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 25, 2022)

Since i know i was riding the first one on Christmas in 1982,it seemed fitting to be riding this one today


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 25, 2022)

Night ride on the Pierce Motor Bike.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 25, 2022)

After a high temperature of -2° Thursday, 9° Friday and an afternoon in the garage yesterday starting a new project I took advantage of mid 50's for a couple of hours on my Kustom Kruiser Roadster this afternoon when the sun finally came out. My 2nd favorite bike to ride in snowy, slushy, icy wet conditions.











I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas! 🎁  🎄  🎅


----------



## Thee (Dec 25, 2022)

Looked like a good one to ride - the colors?

got a little rowdy on some small down hills ?

 On the stocker? Easy Davey haha

Finger Nail?

 Spitfire - yup 😆 MERRY CHRISTMAS !!

might be 55* better head back 😆


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 26, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> all of whom were quite surprised to see a Santa lookalike cruising past by candlelight.....



i love that you and Santa sport the "Look" all year long.🎅


OldSkipTooth said:


> don’t be shy, ride ‘em don’t hide ‘em!






ballooney said:


> The best part of Christmas is that it slows my teenage son down enough to go for a ride! Woohoo!






Cory said:


> Went on a Christmas ride in Downtown Huntington Beach Ca. On my Rollfast today.



Pulled out an old favorite: 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser,
12/26/2022 52 miles of coastal vibes.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2022)

I must have just missed you,@tripple3


----------



## Santee (Dec 26, 2022)

Rolling on the HB Cruisers with my wife.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 26, 2022)

Rode out to Quarry Lakes to check out fishing spots…
Heading out 




Rolled up on this guy as he brought in a nice rainbow trout…












Riding home…




Great day for a ride!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 26, 2022)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Rode out to Quarry Lakes to check out fishing spots…
> Heading out
> View attachment 1758122
> 
> ...




What time of year does your ice fishing begin?  🙃


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 27, 2022)

Tuesday, before daylight...



1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser



Sunset Beach two-times, and home for lunch.
The Surf is Pumping!🥳


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 27, 2022)

Went for a ride along the Alameda Creek trail to check out the recent storm flow…

yesterday…



today…







out to Coyote Hills…




Great day for a ride!


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 27, 2022)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Went for a ride along the Alameda Creek trail to check out the recent storm flow…
> 
> yesterday…
> View attachment 1758512
> ...



Great landscape


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 28, 2022)

Snowy night ride in Richmond Indiana right off I - 70 , seen a deer & some other cool critters out in the woods , happy holidays cabers 😁


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 28, 2022)

OZ1972 said:


> happy holidays cabers 😁



Yes! Free from working!
It was wet, so fenders were desired.



Always ready: 1940 Western Flyer, again.



the path stayed wet, like it had rained just before me...



great ride, 52 miles of pleasure.


----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 28, 2022)

Went for a 20 mi gravel ride , first ride in 31/2 weeks have had flu and bronchitis. For last 6 years usually don’t go more than 3 days at most w/o riding.

Had a first, stopped here after seeing 6 Eagles fly away from river shore. If you look out on log one is still sitting there, so that makes 7! Rare to see 2, never get tired stopping and watching them. It’s the North Fork of Stillaquamish River in washington.
The strut behind my seat is my solution to 36 Hawthorne having a nut for a seatpost clamp, I couldn’t keep my seat from swiveling riding off-road. Ran into some snow and stopped at old abandoned mill that has lots of neat always changing graffiti.


----------



## Sven (Dec 28, 2022)

Another cool one this morning riding the Suburban to work..
 As a Sgt once said during winter manuevers " Just be cold"



I decided to try the headlamp my daughter and son in law gave me for Christmas.  This light kicks out some beams.I like it



Made it to work. Another day to serve the SoMd Statuary.



Later on that day and 25° warmer. I decided to take out my 1940 Western Flyer for a short spin around the neighborhood.





Good rides today. I have gotten use to riding my Lightweights . The WF definitely worked different muscle groups in the legs.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 28, 2022)

Sven said:


> Another cool on tnis morning on my way to work..
> Layers and as a Sgt once said during winter manuevers " Just be cold"
> View attachment 1758786
> I decided to try the headlamp my daughter and son in law gave me for Christmas.  This light kicks out some beams.I like it
> ...



Really like your green  WF double bent bar. I love green bikes!


----------



## mrg (Dec 28, 2022)

Rode Big Red over to check the progress on the Downey Rose float, been building it in the same place sense I was a kid riding our StingRays over to ck it out, was always neat seeing a old truck with no body they'd build the float on! ( one of only a few self-built by volunteers ) and even tho they have torn down most of the buildings around luckily the county gifted the building/lot to the Rose Float Association, they were just getting ready to add the living stuff, flowers, seeds, bark etc ( everything has to be covered by some that was alive! ), those white things on the ground are giant Bees, more pics in a couple of days, it has to be done by Sat or Sun to be judged before the long slow night time drive up to Pasadena for the Rose parade ( if you watch it you will see the one with big bees, I use to take my daughter & the Girl Scouts to volunteer, they'd cut & glue flowers & stuff on to the float. last few pics are from the last couple of years!


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 29, 2022)

Got on the ‘68 Schwinn and took a long ride around the city this morning. Stopped for pics at a couple of the local casinos. Nice cool morning with a little drizzle and hardly a breeze.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Dec 29, 2022)

Got a break yesterday between storms, and my granddaughter wanted to go for a ride. She now has her own old binoculars I got for her as one of her Christmas gifts. She digs old stuff.

Prewar Rollfast 20” & ‘36 Colson DBR


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 29, 2022)

I got to go out again, hoping for rain to be drizzle...
also on '36 DBR: Coral Colson, Rustjunkie Tiki Flyer🥰


----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 29, 2022)

Took a bike out I completed last April and have only ridden a few times. It is geared a little too low for summer riding, so thought it would work better in the cold windy PNW 

winter weather and it did! 1941 Colson looptail custom klunker/gravel cruiser.
The tree with cutout fell few months ago, pretty  crazy very few downed trees but one just fell within 3 ft of it last couple of days….






There’s an empty Eagles nest I’ve been looking at for like 4 years, today there were 2 eagles in it! Stopped to take pic and of course they flew away just as I took it. 21 gravel miles today in wind and rain.


----------



## Sven (Dec 29, 2022)

Did ride to work this morning . But  there are only so many shots I can show you in the dark. 
Anyway,  I took "Copperhead ", my '64 Schwinn Varisty Tourist out for a ride on the southern portion of the TNT. 



This cat doesn't budge. The guardian of the trail.



Away we go..





Under the pines.



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## mrg (Dec 29, 2022)

Haven't had the 41 SpeedKing out in a while so rode back over to ck out the progress on the Downey Rose Float, more color every day, about 50 volunteers by the time I left cutting & gluing stuff!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 30, 2022)

.


----------



## ozzie (Dec 30, 2022)

Got up early for the last ride of 2022 on the 7 speed Speedliner. 

Before leaving for home to make a coffee for Mrs Ozzie,  I fitted the original BFG badge to my 1936 Klunker build. 

All the best for 2023. Ozzie


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 31, 2022)

Huffman time


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 31, 2022)

I got Old Blue back on the road


----------



## Sven (Dec 31, 2022)

The last ride of 2022 and a foggy and moist one at that.



A stop to check out the pond 


15 down and a little over 5 more miles to go.



A stop at Bagget Park



If this doesn't look like something out of a horror flick



Stopped at DJs for a Power Ade. Though a moist ride it was good to get out.


RIDE SAFE GANG !


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2022)

Also my last ride of 2022, and it's just wet...




wore my old rain coat, was fine with the wind at my back...



this handsome couple sharing the light-pole,
watched them drop-in to pick some sea-weed off the beach, for the nest.🥰



Bolsa Chica had a Huge turn-out for a 5k, 10k, and half-marathon, so that part blocked up, til the rain really starts;
riding into the wind wetness, i got cold, so headed for home.



My total mileage on old bikes this year is 11,966;  3898 miles on this Heavy Duty Western Flyer; 32 miles today;
For Love of riding.🥰
Happy New Year!!!🥳


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 31, 2022)

Solo ride on the teens Reading to the Holiday Motor Excursion in Arcadia, CA.


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 31, 2022)

Took my AMF Texas Ranger out for a spin for my last ride of 2022


----------



## ozzie (Dec 31, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Also my last ride of 2022, and it's just wet...
> View attachment 1760402
> wore my old rain coat, was fine with the wind at my back...
> View attachment 1760403
> ...



You have done more miles on your WF than I have driven this year! All the best for 2023.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 31, 2022)

My last ride for 2022, few miles on the 73 Continental before the rain starts. Have a safe New Year gents.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 31, 2022)

Raining today, so my last ride of 2022 was yesterday. Rode the '82 Stumpjumper to Bayonne, NJ and saw Chuck Wepner, the "Bayonne Bleeder". He went the distance with Ali in 1975, inspiring Stallone to write the screenplay for Rocky.  The bridge is the Bayonne Bridge. Opened in 1931, the span was recently raised 60 feet by the Port Authority of NY/NJ to allow supermax container ships to pass under it. Prior to the span being raised, the Bayonne Bridge strongly resembled the Sydney Harbor Bridge.

Happy New Year CABE!


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 31, 2022)

Beautiful afternoon in North Central Texas.  65f and clear skies. 55 degrees warmer than this time last week.

1939 Elgin to escort the old year out.


----------



## mrg (Dec 31, 2022)

Eventho it was kinda rainy rode the fenderless Collegiate over to ck out the Downey Rose floats progress, every inch of the surface has to be covered by organic material and has to be done by tomorrow ( extra day this yr ) for judging and then the slow 20 mi. drive up to Pasadena tomorrow night to be ready for the parade Monday morning! I rode pretty far back into the muddy demolition area before getting caught by security and escorted out!, was pretty bummed they tore down the art deco auditorium but supposed to keep the power plant?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 1, 2023)

.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 1, 2023)

A quick ride in between helping the missus organize and clean the house. First ride for 2023 on my 55 Spitfire, short but the first.


----------



## ian (Jan 1, 2023)

First ride on the first day, 2023.
'47 Shelby.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 1, 2023)

First ride of 2023.
1925 'Rexor'.
I did a little ride to my local train station then caught the train into London. 
Rode a little way across the city and then joined up with some others and we took part in the London New Years Day Parade with the UK Veteran-Cycle Club. 
I believe that it's available to watch on TV over on your side of the pond.
We were directly in front of a high-school marching band from Virginia,  and very good they were too.
Unfortunately I seem to have lost almost all of the photos I took, and can only show this one.
Pictured outside Buckingham Palace on my way back to Paddington Station on my homeward journey.....




Happy New Year!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year! 2023!!!
Wet path, but not raining...



The Wind Wins the Day, sent me home early. 
It was fun, until it wasn't fun any more...24 miles, 1936 Coral Colson


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 1, 2023)

@ian  nice photo

@dnc1  did you get to see Paddington Bear while you were there?

@tripple3  the wind takes the fun out of it.


Anyway, 1939 Elgin to bring in the new year.


Oops, no bike riding.










 I really like these new Electra cruiser tires on it.




Happy New Year to all y'all.


----------



## ian (Jan 1, 2023)

Thanks @piercer_99 . Hopetully we can all get out and ride more. 
Like @tripple3 .....


----------



## ballooney (Jan 1, 2023)

Rode the '46 with my wife for her maiden voyage on her 40 Hollywood...very nice Christmas present


----------



## mrg (Jan 1, 2023)

Took out 41 Elgin Collegiate for the first ride of the year over to see the finished Downey Rose float start the slow trip up to Pasadena, it looks a little different because the honeycomb arch pivots down to go under low bridges ( and maybe to get out of the workshop? ) and will be risen back up once it gets to the parade route. I ask my grown daughter if was interested in going over to ck it out and she said NO and why! and I said for nostalga?, she said she use to hate it volunteering with the girl scouts ( 20 yrs ago ) cutting up twigs and gluing seeds, oh well, I probably got a few pictures somewhere I could embarrass her with!. I met a guy today that said he and sometimes others ride bikes along with the float from where it's built in Downey to Pasadena, probably takes 4 hrs to go he 20 miles, sound a bit long and cold to me! curious if any people come out to see it on it's slow trip.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 1, 2023)

Put some miles on the 1941 Liberty today. Rode the Tacoma waterfront with the Skidkings VBC annual New Year's Day Ride.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 1, 2023)

piercer_99 said:


> @ian  nice photo
> 
> @dnc1  did you get to see Paddington Bear while you were there?
> 
> ...



I think the bear was back in Peru for the holidays!
Lol.


----------



## Majdotkool (Jan 2, 2023)

42 degrees and a peek of sunshine in Michigan, perfect time to get in the first ride of 2023! Matt and I finished putting “Blue Suede” together just before Christmas and I was eager to get out for the inaugural ride! A few adjustments on the seat, etc. This one brings a smile to our face. Happy New Year!


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 2, 2023)

Majdotkool said:


> 42 degrees and a peak of sunshine in Michigan, perfect time to get in the first ride of 2023! Matt and I finished putting “Blue Suede” together just before Christmas and I was eager to get out for the inaugural ride! A few adjustments on the seat, etc. This one brings a smile to our face. Happy New Year!
> 
> View attachment 1761681
> 
> ...



42 degrees in a t shirt?? 🥶 You are the man!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2023)

Got perfect conditions to bust out 52 miles 1936 Coral Colson


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 2, 2023)

A few of us met up at the Rose Parade route for a ride, then parked to enjoy the floats.

@Velocipedist Co. 
@lulu
@abe lugo


----------



## Miq (Jan 2, 2023)

Looks fun @fordmike65 !

I went for my first ride this year.  The storms are still clearing out so the sky was always changing. 


 







Caught the train at the trax on the way back. 







Green orb under tire and purple jewel in the sun‘s crown. 




Green sprite in my back wheel. 



1948 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## Sven (Jan 2, 2023)

Dang @Miq , That's a heck of a train
... eight locomotives. 

My first ride for 2023 on my 1972 Varsity, aka "Yellow Fever"



A shot of the "Deep Springs"  enterance pillars.   Those pots definitely came from our shop . From the condition  of them  probably 20 


While pedaling down the trail the reflecter caught my eye from the wooded area. So I dismounted and went to investigate.  Found the remains of a Murray, Westerfield  and one with positron shifting.



The small wooded area in the fore ground is where the remains were located 



The extremely warm day in January make for great riding weather. 



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jan 3, 2023)

Miq said:


> Looks fun @fordmike65 !
> 
> I went for my first ride this year.  The storms are still clearing out so the sky was always changing.
> View attachment 1761806
> ...



Love the snowplow on lead unit #7074...!


----------



## SKPC (Jan 3, 2023)

Buried here at 7000 feet in las montanas, so very busy shoveling the last few days.  I was able today to cruise around Old Town on the 36 Snyder Hawthorne Townie to check on the snow removal the City has going on.  It's just like the old days when it used to snow all the time. It can be rough during the winter here. The snow is hauled out and dumped out of town as the streets are really tight.


----------



## Jimmy V (Jan 3, 2023)

A 6 mile ride around the neighborhood on the 62 Typhoon. 41 degrees at the Holland channel Holland,Mi. I’ll heed the advice on the sign today and not dive in! Glad to be riding in January.


----------



## Sven (Jan 3, 2023)

A predawn ride on my '55 Schwinn Corvette heading out to work.



Arrived safely.  The showroom still dark.



After work hit the TNT for a 21
mile run.  Here at the north end's trail head.



A gravel side road to Baggett Park



The trail head at the south end. The ride was good. Turn around and go back..



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## RidinRelics (Jan 3, 2023)

Rode my 62 Typhoon dbl bent bar custom  today


Had alittle bit of everything today,  couple mi of pavement, gravel, dirt, rain, snow, and a flat…
Wasn’t expecting snow, not the bike I’d chose to ride but did fine riding through it. Got startled twice by 2 eagles each time flying away when I was right below them. Stopped at abandoned mill along trail to check for new graffiti 

If you enlarge pic you can see 2 eagles in the tree across from river from me
One Eagle toward center of pic and other toward upper right corner. This time of year there’s a lot of eagles in area and a nearby town actually has a Eagle celebration every year. Rode 25 miles today.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 3, 2023)

39 Elgin today.






Right before I stopped for this photo,  a lady backed out of her garage, without looking, all the way across the street, I skidded to a stop against her car.

Would have sucked for a kid on a bike.

Keep your eyes open, some people aren't.


----------



## MarianoC (Jan 3, 2023)

Photos covering my 20 km daily with my 54' Hopper with some parts like pedals and seat that have not withstood my childhood and adolescence. Also with my Raleigh Cameo that I found abandoned and completely disassembled a few months ago in a house on the outskirts of the city.


----------



## RidinRelics (Jan 4, 2023)

Got this bike last month and took for a long ride for 1st time, 1933 Emblem built Elgin Motorbike.

Motorbikes are my favorite style vintage bikes, but coming from a road background the cockpit sure feels cramped and I’m short, It was windy today so I was riding with hands on bend of bars for more aero position.




With the gearing on this riding into the wind was slow going, I’ve got carbon fiber bikes hanging in the garage that never get ridden anymore, my old riding buddy’s probably think I’ve lost my mind,( days like today I sometimes question my own sanity!) When I’m riding my moto’s I always feel a lot of nostalgia and think what it must of been like back then. Glad there’s community like this where others get the nostalgia and  fun of riding these old bikes.


----------



## ian (Jan 4, 2023)

I agree with motobikes being a throwback to quieter times. I enjoy my two, but must admit they don't see as much road time as they should. Spring is definitely on the way, so saddle time will increase.


----------



## Thee (Jan 4, 2023)

Got out between rain drops - rain is like seeing Bigfoot here - pics might be blurry 

rode the hay day old steel bikes , had a blast just what the doctor ordered 🌧️🌥️⛅️


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 4, 2023)

I went out through the neighborhoods, around the blocks, looped the cul-de-sacs, 
then rolled out for a couple pics. 1937 AERO KING DBR by Schwinn.🥰


----------



## Miq (Jan 4, 2023)

Night ride to Kyrene. 









48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 4, 2023)

I know there's a forum for trucks with bikes...I don't think this one quite fits that format.
Paint job is definitely an eye catcher though!!!!


----------



## ozzie (Jan 4, 2023)

First ride of the year to test my 1936 B.F. Goodrich budget klunker. Bombed all over town and it rode flawlessly. The spacing between the 3 gears is much closer than a Nexus 3 speed or new Sturmey Archer. I built it primarily using parts taken from 2 early 80’s mountain bikes. All entry level
stuff but it consists of Araya rims, SR cranks, Shimano gears and last but not least Changstar brake levers and canti front brakes!


----------



## Thee (Thursday at 11:27 AM)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I know there's a forum for trucks with bikes...I don't think this one quite fits that format.
> Paint job is definitely an eye catcher though!!!!
> View attachment 1763191



Looks like a Van Gogh ? “A Starry Night” ?


----------



## Sven (Thursday at 12:19 PM)

Took a 21 mile ride after work today. Trying to shred some of the extra weight off.




Meet these ladies on the trail. I was corrected when I called her contraption a pedicab.  It's a "trishaw" built in Copenhagen. 



This is the service offered


Coming from north trying to dodge the Sweet Gum tree droppings.



Back in my county



Great ride today. 



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## RidinRelics (Thursday at 2:04 PM)

Got this Dx with a lot of patina reasonably  a few weeks ago. I’ve done a lot of cleanup on it and thought I’d done enough mechanical work to get away taking it for a ride, but rear hub started slipping, wanted to get some miles in so kept riding. Won’t  be riding this bike again till I’ve gone through everything.



Gonna leave it ratty, Just need to find a headlight and some pedals , I have a couple of rear fender reflectors just haven’t installed one yet.


----------



## ian (Thursday at 2:16 PM)

RidinRelics said:


> Got this Dx with a lot of patina reasonably  a few weeks ago. I’ve done a lot of cleanup on it and thought I’d done enough mechanical work to get away taking it for a ride, but rear hub started slipping, wanted to get some miles in so kept riding. Won’t  be riding this bike again till I’ve gone through everything.View attachment 1763540
> View attachment 1763541
> 
> View attachment 1763542
> ...



Nice riding territory!


----------



## RidinRelics (Thursday at 2:25 PM)

ian said:


> Nice riding territory!



It really is , I’m blessed to have it as close as I do. Drive about 30-40 min to get there and can ride up to 50 mi on gravel and single track. Have a paved  65 mi trail 10 min away but it’s  has nowhere near the scenery


----------



## gkeep (Thursday at 3:22 PM)

First ride with the M-W-F group on Monday the 2nd. With 9 inches of rain in one week and 5 inches plus on Saturday there were still roads closed due to flooding two days later, something we've not seen in years. Arrived at the standing water and it was time to double back the other way around the island.
















Nice morning sunrise but we've got 4 inches of rain forecast for Sat-Mon and then rain everyday for another week. Lots of flooded basements, roof leaks, car accidents and even some friends with water in their living rooms from the yards flooding. At least in a raised basement Victorian we do't have that issue.


----------



## tripple3 (Friday at 12:31 PM)

gkeep said:


> ...we do't have that issue.



Lovely pics!
No rain here today!
Giant high-tide with massive surf!!!



That is Pacific Coast Highway, flooded with Pacific Ocean.
I rode on through that mess.



Then i rode back through, and it was deeper, so now my shoes are wet.



I rinsed it off with a hose at the life guard head-quarters, rode a little more, then turned to head home for lunch.
40 miles 1936 Coral Colson, Rustjunkie Special.


----------



## ian (Friday at 2:44 PM)

tripple3 said:


> Lovely pics!
> No rain here today!
> Giant high-tide with massive surf!!!
> View attachment 1763995
> ...



Get some Oregon tennis shoes.


----------



## Thee (Friday at 3:02 PM)

ian said:


> Get some Oregon tennis shoes.
> 
> View attachment 1764040



Extratuffs?  You might qualify to go fishing with us for those alone 🤣


----------



## ian (Friday at 3:24 PM)

Thee said:


> Extratuffs?  You might qualify to go fishing with us for those alone 🤣



Yeppers. Xtratuffs from Englund Marine.


----------



## mike j (Saturday at 4:37 AM)

Went for a nice ride out back yesterday. Temps in the upper 40's w/ threat of rain which never amounted to more than a few drops. Checked out the old Lodestone Iron mine. Not huge but the ore was evidently pretty high quality. Found this little cabin on a rock too.


----------



## Sven (Saturday at 10:07 AM)

I took my dad's '82 Bridgestone Kabuki, Superspeed out for an eighteen mile ride.




The bike functions well, but was an uncomfortable AF  ride. It needs fitting adjustments and definitely a different seat



Avocet - is a bird. But it must mean something to the effect of will hurt your a55 in another language. 
Anyway it's all good.  I got my 101 miles fore the week



RIDE SAFE GANG!!


----------



## tripple3 (Saturday at 1:50 PM)

Happy Saturday!
There's a car show less than 4 miles from my house;
Donut Derelicts in Huntington Beach,
1936 Coral Colson, Rustjunkie Special, at Sun-Rise.



My buddy bird showed up and bought me breakfast; thanks again @birdzgarage 



Left again from home to ride to Sunset Beach.



Bumped into bird and all the Strand Cruisers, looking for some pics here please @birdzgarage 🥰😎🤩


----------



## ozzie (Saturday at 4:04 PM)

Stunning Summer’s morning downunder in Melbourne today. I got up early to beat the heat and do some miles on the Speedliner. I was able to get some great photos on the return ride through the city as there was so little traffic. 









Luna Park entrance



Pellegrini’s Cafe. One of the first to open in the city in the 1950’s



Forum Cinema. Saw Brian Setzer and his Orchestra there a few years back and Risky Business even more years back.



Lindrum’s Hotel, formerly Snooker Champion Walter Lindrum’s Pool Hall. 


Herald Sun bulding, former site of the Herald Sun Newspaper



St Paul’s Cathedral



Young and Jackson’s Hotel
built 1875



Magistrate’s Court


----------



## ninolecoast (Saturday at 4:19 PM)

ozzie said:


> Stunning Summer’s morning dowunder in Melbourne today. I got up early to beat the heat and do some miles on the Speedliner. I was able to get some great photos on the return ride through the city as there was so little traffic. View attachment 1764728
> View attachment 1764729
> 
> View attachment 1764730
> ...



So beautiful!!!


----------



## SKPC (Saturday at 4:56 PM)

Did some alpine skiing this morning at the resort, then bailed within an hour, escaping from the sea of intermediate skiers.   Broke out the Townie Hawthorne and rode around for an hour or so to finish the day on a good note.  I seem to have less patience with hordes of the buffalo-heads these days. Don't ask.  I am hopeful, but not optimistic when it comes to preserving the high quality of life here quickly disappearing before my eyes. * 1936 Wards Hawthorne*. Snyder made.















Even so, very grateful for 40 years living the mountain dream here. Unfortunately you can never go back to those moments in time.


----------



## ozzie (Saturday at 6:03 PM)

ninolecoast said:


> So beautiful!!!



Thank you.


----------



## MP12965 (Saturday at 7:57 PM)




----------



## Miq (Saturday at 8:15 PM)

Sunset ride to Gilbert AZ.









Barely caught the train going under the footbridge.  Light was bright.







48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## ian (Sunday at 4:23 AM)

ozzie said:


> Stunning Summer’s morning downunder in Melbourne today. I got up early to beat the heat and do some miles on the Speedliner. I was able to get some great photos on the return ride through the city as there was so little traffic. View attachment 1764728
> View attachment 1764729
> 
> View attachment 1764730
> ...



Nice riding pics! Beating the heat?!?! Must be nice 😀


----------



## oldfart36 (Sunday at 5:13 AM)

Rides crazy good, bit to cold to stay out long! My Monark mild custom, using mostly, original paint, original sheet metal.


----------



## Plopinto (Sunday at 6:57 AM)

Rode this last night for the first time, got it a couple of months ago as a very small pile of parts. Rebuilt and repainted mostly everything and got whatever period correct parts I could find on eBay. Not completely done with it yet.


----------



## Plopinto (Sunday at 7:09 AM)

Not only did I ride my 48 but I took my birthday bike out for a spin. 1973 fastback 5 speed. Stamped November 1973. Same month and year I was born.


----------



## Plopinto (Sunday at 7:14 AM)

And then my wife and I took out our “matching “ bikes for a cruise around the canal. Hers is a 62 skipper and mine is a 66 typhoon. Hers is way cleaner than mine, both are mostly original although I did put chrome wheels on hers, I still have her original painted ones in my stash. Second time she has ridden it and both the crank and rear wheel bearings were bone dry and the brake was dragging, no wonder she couldn’t keep up!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sunday at 7:18 AM)

New years strand cruisers run and breakfast with my buddy @tripple3


----------



## Freqman1 (Sunday at 11:50 AM)

New acquisition another canal ride-1937 Mercury Super De Luxe aka ‘Pod’ bike.


----------



## ozzie (Sunday at 11:54 AM)

ian said:


> Nice riding pics! Beating the heat?!?! Must be nice 😀



Thanks. Summer has come late and it was only 90 degrees yesterday but the UV in Australia is extreme.


----------



## SoBayRon (Sunday at 3:08 PM)

Rode the ‘81 Cruiser 5 with the Orange Circle group in the morning, another ride this afternoon around the hood to a friend’s place. Great group and some beautiful bikes in the sunny OC this morning.


----------



## OZ1972 (Sunday at 3:27 PM)

Got out with an old high school buddy today at Hueston woods state park today for a couple of hours , seen this old gear leaning against a tree about 8 miles back in the woods , stay safe cabers 👍


----------



## ian (Sunday at 3:28 PM)

SoBayRon said:


> Rode the ‘81 Cruiser 5 with the Orange Circle group in the morning, another ride this afternoon around the hood to a friend’s place. Great group and some beautiful bikes in the sunny OC this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1765147
> 
> View attachment 1765148



Nice '59 behind your ride


----------



## OZ1972 (Sunday at 3:29 PM)

Gear is huge !!!


----------



## tripple3 (Sunday at 5:29 PM)

50+ miles maiden voyage, 1936 Western Flyer, by Shelby.
What a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Thee (Sunday at 5:34 PM)

Did miles of laps in the hood 



moto’d about ! fun stuff !  only one impromptu - get off - scratched a pedal & a grip dag nab it !! Hahahaha 🤣


----------



## ian (Sunday at 6:16 PM)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1765248View attachment 1765249View attachment 1765250
> 50+ miles maiden voyage, 1936 Western Flyer, by Shelby.
> What a Wonderful Day!



That's one sweet Shelby. 😋 I guess nothing rusts in Socal?


----------



## birdzgarage (Sunday at 6:19 PM)

Broke out a couple of my old 20 inch bmx bikes for a hood ride


----------



## TwinElgins (Sunday at 7:19 PM)

Cool pics !!!  Great scenery.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Sunday at 7:56 PM)

Old town Orange County monthly bike ride ..Great time !!


----------



## poolboy1 (Sunday at 10:18 PM)

Freqman1 said:


> New acquisition another canal ride-1937 Mercury Super De Luxe aka ‘Pod’ bike.
> 
> View attachment 1765066
> 
> ...



Cool pics. Where did you get those Hubcaps ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Monday at 3:42 AM)

poolboy1 said:


> Cool pics. Where did you get those Hubcaps ?



They were on the bike.


----------



## dnc1 (Monday at 11:04 AM)

Riding to work on the '96 'Orange' this morning.....


----------



## piercer_99 (Monday at 12:03 PM)

1939 Elgin 

*


*


----------



## Sven (Monday at 12:05 PM)

I took my '64 for a 26.4 miler this morning on the Three Notch Trail. I was pretty much doing the ride for exercise reasons. I took only one picture.  And there only some many different pics of the Three Notch I can come up with.




As I shared with @Thee , this is pretty much what I interpreted what the doc was trying to convey at my last physical.  LOL



Later on I decided to take a fun ride around Chaptico Wharf area on my 63 American bobber.


Rough waters today



Who is this clown trying to pass me? 


Taking a break in the shade...
Anyway great rides this morning. 



RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Monday at 1:35 PM)

Back to work Monday, 01/09
Rode AERO KING to the truck, because it can be easily loaded.🥳


----------



## Thee (Monday at 2:01 PM)

tripple3 said:


> Back to work Monday, 01/09
> Rode AERO KING to the truck, because it can be easily loaded.🥳
> View attachment 1765642



I wondered how you put on so many miles on the old clunkers lol hahahaha 🤣😂😆


----------



## RidinRelics (Monday at 3:27 PM)

Got this barn find 1920’s Mead Ranger few weeks ago, it had wrong wheels on it, 27” in front and 26” with solid rubber tire in back. Yesterday I fit some modern 26” wheels on it, had to use straightest set I had cause the balloon tire has about 1/16” in clearance on each side between tire and fork in front. Today I took it for a ride
Was thinking I’d ride like 16 mi, but it wasn’t raining ( a rarity) and it was riding good so my ride turned into 30 miles.
I rode to the best viewing point of Whitehorse Mtn ( a glacier) and turned around there
It was clear enough today for a clear view, a lot of days can’t see at all.
On th way back saw couple of guys getting ready to go fishing, one of them gave me a pretty funny look when he saw what I was riding! With about 10 miles left to go my bike began making all 

kinda of noise. I thought “ what the heck?” Had a good laugh when I stopped and discovered the problem


----------



## tripple3 (Monday at 6:19 PM)

Thee said:


> I wondered how you put on so many miles on the old clunkers lol hahahaha 🤣😂😆



There are times i have to load my bike, rode it one-way or the other; but i don't "Count" those as miles at all!
You are welcome to ride with me any time you want; Great fun!
It's all true; you have no idea....🤣😊😘



It's not hard to do 40 or 50 miles, unless it's your 1st time.😎


----------



## Thee (Monday at 6:35 PM)

Rode some laps any miles are good miles !!


----------



## Thee (Monday at 6:40 PM)

tripple3 said:


> There are times i have to load my bike, rode it one-way or the other; but i don't "Count" those as miles at all!
> You are welcome to ride with me any time you want; Great fun!
> It's all true; you have no idea....🤣😊😘
> View attachment 1765760
> It's not hard to do 40 or 50 miles, unless it's your 1st time.😎



Does being air borne count as extra miles ? Ot just points ? Hahahahz


----------



## ian (Monday at 7:19 PM)

Thee said:


> Does being air borne count as extra miles ? Ot just points ? Hahahahz



Depends on the landing 🤔


----------



## Santee (Monday at 11:13 PM)

Getting them miles in before the storm moves in.


----------



## SKPC (Yesterday at 1:39 PM)

Snyder Hawthorne townie today for an hour or so.


----------



## RidinRelics (Yesterday at 1:46 PM)

Rode my ‘58 Hornet Deluxe today for 3 1/2 hrs. This bike is crusty but one of my best riders , previous owner put drop center wheels and balloons on it.


A perfect winter riding day in Western Washington. In the background between handlebars was the site  of the biggest landslide in US history.The whole cavernous area on hillside behind bike gave way,burying the whole area where my bike is parked and burying the 2 lane highway out of the picture. Known as the OSO mudslide ( 2014 I believe) over 40 people lost their life’s when their homes were swept away. They’re in process of building a park now as a memorial.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Yesterday at 2:45 PM)

RidinRelics said:


> Rode my ‘58 Hornet Deluxe today for 3 1/2 hrs. This bike is crusty but one of my best riders , previous owner put drop center wheels and balloons on it.View attachment 1766058View attachment 1766062A perfect winter riding day in Western Washington. In the background between handlebars was the site  of the biggest landslide in US history.View attachment 1766068The whole cavernous area on hillside behind bike gave way,burying the whole area where my bike is parked and burying the 2 lane highway out of the picture. Known as the OSO mudslide ( 2014 I believe) over 40 people lost their life’s when their homes were swept away. They’re in process of building a park now as a memorial.



Great looking bike! 👍🏻


----------



## RidinRelics (Yesterday at 2:49 PM)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Great looking bike! 👍🏻



Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## ozzie (Yesterday at 2:53 PM)

RidinRelics said:


> Thanks, appreciate it!



I second that.  Sweet patina.


----------



## RidinRelics (Yesterday at 2:59 PM)

ozzie said:


> I second that.  Sweet patina.



Thanks!


----------



## Miq (Yesterday at 7:52 PM)

48 Columbia Cruiser


----------



## tripple3 (Today at 3:28 PM)

ian said:


> That's one sweet Shelby. 😋 I guess nothing rusts in Socal?



It all rusts at the beach; total lack on my part.
Today, AERO KING home from dropping off the truck.



Hoping for clear riding weather, please, please, please.😘


----------



## Redphantom (28 minutes ago)

Bought this beautiful 1972 Raleigh Twenty at RICKS BIKE SHOP ON ALLEN STREET BUFFALO THANK YOU MITCH!!! riding in Buffalo snow gone till Friday (lol) GO BILLS !!! Billieve. 
34 degrees and balmy neighbor road Harley to work this past week


----------

